# Low end. Cheap. Generic. Otherwise bang for buck cable thread!



## Dsnuts (Nov 10, 2019)

I figured since there is a forum for boutique higher end cable thread I would start this thread to have a forum for cheaper, affordable, great functioning, sounding cables that don't cost a kidney.

Please post about your cable finds that people can actually afford.

All areas of the webz is fine except for
Banned seller.. (******) Please refrain from providing links of this site. What is banned is banned.

Thanks goes out to Hakuzen for measuring all these. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...uck-cable-thread.891911/page-19#post-14637360

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...uck-cable-thread.891911/page-39#post-14758757




*hakuzen*

This is the newest set of links provided by hakuzen for his measurements and cables.
List of cables. KZs measurements and discussion. Measurement rig evolution. DIY symbios



Last edited: Today at 2:22 AM


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 25, 2018)

I will start off first with this. NiceHCK will have these 8 core SPC cables in all connector types in single ended and balanced options for $17. On 11/11 sales day. 

I own  several of these an can honestly say these are heads and shoulders better than any stock cable for just about any earphones manufacturers include on their earphones. If your earphone has a mmcx or 2 pin. Ya these will be $17 but you will be surprise just how good these Chi fi cables are.







https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...?spm=a2g1x.12024536.productList_2717667.pic_1


----------



## Dsnuts

Even cheaper for the copper variety. 8 cores 







These will all be sold the cheapest I have seen them. Worth a boot.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 25, 2018)

Here is one that is so cheap but I bet they sound great. Trn cables for $12!! No need to wait for them to be on sale either that is how much they cost.





https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.6.4a56581dxHVOWa

These are so cheap. Might have to try a few sets. We need to try this out fellas!


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh wait not all of these are cheap. These pure silver cables. Or they say it is. Lol. Will eventually go down to $45ish during aliexpress sales day 
One to look out for. I have these on my AndromedaS. Sounds fantastic. 




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MMC...065.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.788b4c4dA77ONF


----------



## maxxevv

Those are pricey ..... you haven't discovered TRN 8-Core cables yet ....  Available in 2-pin 0.75mm / 0.78mm  and MMCX with 2.5mm TRRS balanced or 3.5mm Standard.  

They are going as cheap as US$8/- shipped on Aliexpress.  I paid US$8.80 for mine.


----------



## Dsnuts

How you paying $8 shipped for those?


----------



## superuser1

Linsoul HC-08 HiFi OCC 8 Strands 19 Core Braided Earphone Cable for Audiophile IEM Earbud 3.5mm/2.5mm Balanced MMCX





LINK


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 26, 2018)

Those look identical to the LZ 8 core cable but for half price. Good find.





Currently using my BGVP DMG with this cable. It is a nice upgrade on the stock cable. I think maybe since the DMG got plenty of treble presence I went with a pure copper cable. Does the trick.


----------



## maxxevv

Dsnuts said:


> How you paying $8 shipped for those?



These are the listings you can find on Aliexpress. I paid US$8.79 for mine together with a few other small items. Delivery to door was a super quick 7 days.


----------



## Dsnuts

How they sound?


----------



## Bosk (Oct 26, 2018)

A budget cables thread is a brilliant idea.


----------



## superuser1 (Oct 26, 2018)

Bosk said:


> A budget cables thread is a brilliant idea.
> 
> 
> I own one of these **** pure silver cables and have been very impressed with its extremely supple ergonomics and amazing looks. Sonically it doesn't hold a candle to the Effect Audio cables I've heard of course, but for the money delivers a nice clear sound with a wide soundstage and accentuated treble that is stereotypical of silver cables, and could be a cheap way of experimenting if you haven't owned a silver cable before.
> ...


I agree but sadly they are a banned name here


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

maxxevv said:


> Those are pricey ..... you haven't discovered TRN 8-Core cables yet ....  Available in 2-pin 0.75mm / 0.78mm  and MMCX with 2.5mm TRRS balanced or 3.5mm Standard.
> 
> They are going as cheap as US$8/- shipped on Aliexpress.  I paid US$8.80 for mine.



I received mine earlier this week. The silver-gold is nice-looking and uses very good quality connectors. I bought them in mmcx 2.5mm and 3.5mm termination. Truly impressive for <$10. Sadly, no chin-slider, will get the NICEHCKs for 11/11 sales. Does the silver plated ones turn green with oxidation?

Also, KZ with their new 8-core at $11.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 26, 2018)

As a budget consience consumer of all things audio. I figured this thread needed to be created since it makes complete sense. It is good that there are high end cable threads but.

For me at least there is no possible way I am gonna spend $1000 on a cable. More power to you if you do. I can think so many possible different ways to spend a 1K worth of money on audio besides cables.

Ever since buying up the cheaper chi fi cables. I quickly realized cheaper cables actually has an effect on my earphones in a positive way. So not only do they look and feel way better than any stock cable but they also enhance the sound of my earphones.Especilly in balanced.

As per @mathi8vadhanan question about them cables turning color. They do turn color in spots especailly around the connector area but not a big deal. This is actually a good thing. Means it actually has a silver coating. lol. No change in sound or function. I don't espect these cables to have the highest end finish on the cables to prevent from turning color. Still worth owning a few.

I know and own many **** cables but unfortunately we have to refrain from posting anything about them. Thanks. Just know that if there is a NiceHCK cable there is about 3 more **** version of the same cable. Probably made by the same OEM like their IEMs.


----------



## darmanastartes

I like these a lot. No memory wire.


----------



## Dsnuts

Will have to try a BGVP cable. They make some very nice bang for buck earphones so I would expect the same for their cables.


----------



## Eddie C (Oct 26, 2018)

Love the idea of this thread!! 

Edit: Removed due to banned brand


----------



## Dsnuts

Please read first post on the thead fellas. Remember what is banned is banned.


----------



## Bosk

superuser1 said:


> I agree but sadly they are a banned name here


I had no idea that was the case, and removed the content accordingly. Any idea why we aren't allowed to discuss that particular brand?


----------



## Kyndcookie

This is a great thread! I've always been wary of the many many budget brand cables. There are so many, it's hard to know who is legit, and who's not.

Funny, but I'm now waiting for someone to come along and say "$9 for a cable?? If you didn't make your cables out of leftover wire you pulled out the wall of an abandoned warehouse covered in dried blood and rat feces, you're a fool!"


----------



## Dsnuts

Bosk said:


> I had no idea that was the case, and removed the content accordingly. Any idea why we aren't allowed to discuss that particular brand?



They did some fishy things here at headfi about 4 years ago and it was very fishy. They have had a perma ban ever since.


----------



## thejoker13

Great idea for a thread @Dsnuts ! I'm a cable nut and have over 20 of them, all from Chinese vendors. I'll post several pictures and links here at some point. I think my favorite one is the pure silver one that can be found at various stores on Ali, like the banned stores, nicehck and hotfi. I now have 3 of them and absolutely love them!


----------



## superuser1

I think the hotfi guy likes you. He has been giving sleepless nights to others  @thejoker13


----------



## thejoker13

superuser1 said:


> I think the hotfi guy likes you. He has been giving sleepless nights to others  @thejoker13


It hasn't all been peanut butter and jelly though, lol. I had to WORK my tail off to finally get the T88k from them, but they finally came through. They did throw in the cable though as a thank you for my patience. I have read alot of stuff about other people having a ton of issues with them, but so far so good with me. I've just had to message them repeatedly, and extend my orders multiple times, but I've always received what I ordered in the end.


----------



## superuser1

thejoker13 said:


> It hasn't all been peanut butter and jelly though, lol. I had to WORK my tail off to finally get the T88k from them, but they finally came through. They did throw in the cable though as a thank you for my patience. I have read alot of stuff about other people having a ton of issues with them, but so far so good with me. I've just had to message them repeatedly, and extend my orders multiple times, but I've always received what I ordered in the end.


Incidentally i ordered the T4s from them and it went smooth as butter. I didnt see any jelly though. That guy needs a lot of pursuing


----------



## thejoker13

superuser1 said:


> Incidentally i ordered the T4s from them and it went smooth as butter. I didnt see any jelly though. That guy needs a lot of pursuing


Yes, yes he does, lol.


----------



## Bosk

Dsnuts said:


> They did some fishy things here at headfi about 4 years ago and it was very fishy. They have had a perma ban ever since.


I see. Fair enough then and thanks for answering my question Dsnuts.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 27, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> Great idea for a thread @Dsnuts ! I'm a cable nut and have over 20 of them, all from Chinese vendors. I'll post several pictures and links here at some point. I think my favorite one is the pure silver one that can be found at various stores on Ali, like the banned stores, nicehck and hotfi. I now have 3 of them and absolutely love them!



I agree on the pure silver variety though something a bit fishy on the recent 2 pin silver cable I bought from banned site. I bought  2 silver cables from them. The first one it is most definitely all silver. Getting oxidation n all. The new one I got from them looks similar but material is definitely different. There was a few guys that posted on their site about that silver cable I thought was kinda weird. One guy mentions he did not get a pure silver cable. Another was saying the same. I am suspicious of the newer one. It is too silvery looking. My first one being more dull looking. Not as shiny but oxidation proves it has some silver on it.

The new one looks more like a SPC cable to me vs the real pure silver mmcx I got a while ago. In any case. I want to believe when we get these cables they are the real deal but this most recent purchase I am not so sure.


----------



## Dsnuts

Bosk said:


> I see. Fair enough then and thanks for answering my question Dsnuts.



They happen to be the premier cable vendor on aliexpress too. Which kinda sucks but what can we do. If you go into the chifi iem thread. You can look up a guy named slater he has a link on his avatar that shows why they were banned if your curious about it.


----------



## thejoker13

Dsnuts said:


> They happen to be the premier cable vendor on aliexpress too. Which kinda sucks but what can we do. If you go into the chifi iem thread. You can look up a guy named slater he has a link on his avatar that shows why they were banned if your curious about it.


That does suck, but they really are about the best cable shop on Ali. A bunch of mine are from there. Oh well, what can you do.


----------



## Dsnuts

I noticed NiceHCK has the same cables but under the NiceHCK banner. Again another reason to think these guys use the same OEM for their goods. The new boutique cables on their site looks sweet. A bit spendy but sweet looking.


----------



## thejoker13

Dsnuts said:


> I noticed NiceHCK has the same cables but under the NiceHCK banner. Again another reason to think these guys use the same OEM for their goods. The new boutique cables on their site looks sweet. A bit spendy but sweet looking.


You're probably right. I've seen a lot of similarities with their cables and have thought the same thing as you. I ordered the new pure silver cable, with the black carbon fiber pieces on it. It's by far the most expensive cable I've ever bought, but it's also the highest quality looking and blingiest thing I've ever seen. I hope a similar cable comes out from Nickhck, so I could get them and actually rep them around these parts. Maybe they already have the same oem ones as the ones from the banned store and I've just missed them.


----------



## PointyFox

Dsnuts said:


> I figured since there is a forum for boutique higher end cable thread I would start this thread to have a forum for cheaper, affordable, great functioning, sounding cables that don't cost a kidney.
> 
> Please post about your cable finds that people can actually afford.
> 
> ...



How did those sellers get banned and is there a banned seller list somewhere?  I've bought from **** and Kinboofi and haven't had any trouble.


----------



## hakuzen (Oct 27, 2018)

i own a lot of chi-fi cables. as manufacturer/seller info can't be trust in most cases, i use to measure their dc resistance. it's a symptom of build quality (wire material, plugs, solders).
made a post with measurements of the cheapest (<$35) 2-pin ones (most are available in mmcx as well).
i'll update the list with the cables i've last received, mmcx, and with more expensive cables.
This is my list


----------



## bonson

Very interesting thread, i am looking for a good cable with mic and remote, but saddly it look's like no audiophile cable have a remote or if it has one, the remote seems crapy like this one 
OURART Ti7 Upgrade Cable  





https://penonaudio.com/ourart-ti7-upgrade-cable.html

This fiio cable seems interesting but saddly there's no remote.

https://www.fiio.com/productinfo/58098.html


----------



## snip3r77

I bought the usual 2pins with the cylindrical attachment and I wasn't able to use it for my Massdrop plus 
The cylindrical thingy impedes the pin.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Dsnuts

So these usually go for $89. I was told by Jim that these are very nice cables and even better on Aliexpress sales day 11/11 Will be $50.  OCC cable high purity imported from Taiwan. This cable looks very similar to the LZ brown cables but I was told these are some of their nicest cables and for sales price one to look out for.






99.99 pure copper OCC process. In all terminations. I was told these are one of the nicest sounding cables they have.https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...-20181111.promoteRecommendProducts_6145744.29


----------



## Keno18

Any chance of posting about cheap interconnects?


----------



## Dsnuts

NiceHCK will have them TRN 8 core cables for about $8 a piece. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TRN...lgo_pvid=a3d3aa02-618e-494c-89da-f86e3daa0098


----------



## Dsnuts

This one is for HD6XX HD58X owners. I own these cables. Excellent cables for the cost..Will be most definitely worth your money to buy one of these. Every sense a nice upgrade to your headphones. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/16-...lgo_pvid=a3d3aa02-618e-494c-89da-f86e3daa0098


----------



## Dsnuts

This one is a bit more spendy but worth the money it seem. I believe Joker bought one of these last time they were on sale. Comes with all sorts of connectors in the form of adapters. 






https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...lgo_pvid=803f43a3-78b2-4400-91b9-a366e254905d


----------



## CoFire

Really cool thread. Not sure it's possible and this thread will probably grow too big anyway, but would be nice to open up a few post on the first page to link all the copper, SPC, OCC cables and so forth as people reference them. Personally, I'm looking for balanced XLR to 2.5mm cables for an HEX V2.


----------



## maxxevv

CoFire said:


> Really cool thread. Not sure it's possible and this thread will probably grow too big anyway, but would be nice to open up a few post on the first page to link all the copper, SPC, OCC cables and so forth as people reference them. Personally, I'm looking for balanced XLR to 2.5mm cables for an HEX V2.



You mean male 4-pin XLR mail to female 2.5mm TRRS adaptor if your headphones are terminated in 2.5mm TRRS I suppose ? 

I use these from Taobao for my desktop headphone amp.  Very cheap and very good quality.  ( Note that different lengths can be specified, so in effect allows for use as a cable extender for short cables used in many headphones and earphones. ) 

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.20ff2e8dbxJuLX&id=565956003094&_u=t1u1q9km7eaa

But if Aliexpress is easier to deal with for you, they can be bought for quite a bit more : 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pur...lgo_pvid=13555361-09db-4d8d-9b32-da227a5283bd


----------



## silverfishla

PointyFox said:


> How did those sellers get banned and is there a banned seller list somewhere?  I've bought from **** and Kinboofi and haven't had any trouble.


I’ve bought two of the Kinboofi ones (I chose these over the **** because the name was just one click more ridiculous) in 2.5 termination for .78 two pin and MMXC.  They are nice, soft, no memory wire, and the terminations fit nice and snugly.  I hate buying cables that end up having a loose fit.  Luckily these are nice and firm.


----------



## PointyFox

Of my cheap cables I like the Kinboofi ones the best for the reasons silverfishla stated.


----------



## thejoker13

Dsnuts said:


> This one is a bit more spendy but worth the money it seem. I believe Joker bought one of these last time they were on sale. Comes with all sorts of connectors in the form of adapters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, these are GREAT cables. I know they aren't budget cables, but yet I guess they technically are. Can you imagine what they would cost if they had a non chifi name and logo on them? I highly, highly recommend them!


----------



## thejoker13

Here is one of my absolute favorite cables, at any price point. The best part is that it's on sale for only 33.00 bucks during the 11/11 sale. The only negative for me is it's lack of a chin slider. Sonically, it's a musical beast and is well worth it's normal asking price.

OKCSC 8 Core MMCX Cable 7N Single Crystal Plated Silver and Copper Upgrade Cable for Shure SE846, SE535, SE315, SE215, UE900
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cpZ9pwQM


----------



## aspire5550

Can anyone recommend a better copper cable that doesn't decolor? Cheaper is better for me


----------



## Wiljen

Dsnuts said:


> This one is for HD6XX HD58X owners. I own these cables. Excellent cables for the cost..Will be most definitely worth your money to buy one of these. Every sense a nice upgrade to your headphones.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/16-...lgo_pvid=a3d3aa02-618e-494c-89da-f86e3daa0098



I have been unimpressed by this shop.  I bought a HD700 cable that wasn't made correctly and never did get a satisfactory response.  They neither refunded or replaced it as they insisted it was right when one channel has never worked.   I was out of town the week the cable arrived so didn't make a claim for 7 days which they keep insisting is proof I broke them.  I'd avoid this shop but ymmv.


----------



## Wiljen

thejoker13 said:


> Here is one of my absolute favorite cables, at any price point. The best part is that it's on sale for only 33.00 bucks during the 11/11 sale. The only negative for me is it's lack of a chin slider. Sonically, it's a musical beast and is well worth it's normal asking price.
> 
> OKCSC 8 Core MMCX Cable 7N Single Crystal Plated Silver and Copper Upgrade Cable for Shure SE846, SE535, SE315, SE215, UE900
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cpZ9pwQM



+1   I have two of these and the only drawback is they are a bit on the heavy side for small iems.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 30, 2018)

Lunashops makes a lot of nicer cables for cheap but unfortunately they have a ho hum kind of customer service. For the most part they give what is advertised but I did recieve a cable that was not finished. It was lacking a strain relief where the connecter was and while I still use the cable with no issues it doesnt look finished at all. since the cable works with no issue I didnt say anything but I agree they can do better.  I still think they are worth getting cables from however.


----------



## Dsnuts

These adaptors are a great idea.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MMC...44-4b0d-83c4-9f0588821b4e&transAbTest=ae803_5


----------



## hakuzen

Dsnuts said:


> These adaptors are a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've just received this:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/0-7...e-se535-SE846-MMCX-converter/32829157980.html
it's a better solution. around 1-1.5mΩ


----------



## thejoker13

Wiljen said:


> +1   I have two of these and the only drawback is they are a bit on the heavy side for small iems.


Good call. They're a tad heavy, so I can see how that may potentially be an issue with someone. I don't notice it with any of my over ear style iem's though, but as always, ymmv.


----------



## CoFire

maxxevv said:


> You mean male 4-pin XLR mail to female 2.5mm TRRS adaptor if your headphones are terminated in 2.5mm TRRS I suppose ?
> 
> I use these from Taobao for my desktop headphone amp.  Very cheap and very good quality.  ( Note that different lengths can be specified, so in effect allows for use as a cable extender for short cables used in many headphones and earphones. )
> 
> ...



I'm take a look, but I mean a (amp) male 4 pin XLR to 2 - 2.5mm male TRS connections for the headphones.


----------



## zikarus (Oct 31, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> This one is a bit more spendy but worth the money it seem. I believe Joker bought one of these last time they were on sale. Comes with all sorts of connectors in the form of adapters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These look nice, tempted by the 11/11 offer... Like the idea not to waste valuable resources.

Which of the three offered variants (silver,  silver/copper or gold-plated) should one get (to use with a BGVP DM6, which seems to prefer copper)?

Or may the above mentioned Nicehck pure copper from Taiwan cable be the better alternative soundwise?


----------



## Bosk

Dsnuts said:


> These adaptors are a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found these which are essentially the reverse, good for those of us with lots of 2pin cables. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/0-7...902.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.735b2e0eYzoDCO


----------



## smith

Great thread btw …. and any recommendations for a 2 PIN cable with mic ?


----------



## thejoker13

zikarus said:


> These look nice, tempted by the 11/11 offer... Like the idea not to waste valuable resources.
> 
> Which of the three offered variants (silver,  silver/copper or gold-plated) should one get (to use with a BGVP DM6, which seems to prefer copper)?
> 
> Or may the above mentioned Nicehck pure copper from Taiwan cable be the better alternative soundwise?


I can only recommend the pure silver cable, as that's the only one I own, but I can highly recommend it! I use it on an 8 driver, all BA iem, so I feel it would probably pair well with the 5 BA DM6 as well. I believe I am going to order the silver/copper variant during the Ali sale because of how impressed I am with their pure silver one. In my opinion, you can't go wrong with any off them though, as they're all made by the same company and seem extremely high quality.


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 3, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> I can only recommend the pure silver cable, as that's the only one I own, but I can highly recommend it! I use it on an 8 driver, all BA iem, so I feel it would probably pair well with the 5 BA DM6 as well. I believe I am going to order the silver/copper variant during the Ali sale because of how impressed I am with their pure silver one. In my opinion, you can't go wrong with any off them though, as they're all made by the same company and seem extremely high quality.


there are only 3 ali shops selling that pure silver cable, 2 banned, and DD-Audio Store (which only sells the 4 cores version)..
the matrix is lunashops and its shops in ali.

you can find all the variants of the cable (gold/copper color or mixed, 8cores/4cores, ear molded or not, neutrik or eidolic styled plugs, etc) here, but it's more expensive.
the wire used is this. 7N OCC Silver 0.05mm*48(OD:1.2mm) UV-PVC coated.

i ordered the pure silver 8 cores (2.5mm balanced plug) at the cheapest shop about one month ago. he sent me a 4 cores cable which uses different wire, instead.
this is the type of cable i received [the link belongs to another shop].
99.9% pure silver 0.05mm*50 + 45*0.05mm Shield + insulator (OD:1.5mm) *4 cores, TPU coated. measured 137(L+), 136(R+), 131(L-), 139(R-) mΩ DC resistance. enough good thick silver cable, but the cable i ordered should be better.
had to open a dispute, and to bargain with the seller to avoid returning back the cable. bad experience, guess the seller mistake was intended; it's not the first time he tries to cheat. i'll try to get the cable i wanted at 11.11.

if i were you, i'd aim to the 7N OCC (pure copper) 4 thick cores cable, sold by many ali shops, instead of any mixed copper/silver.
wire used: 0.1mm*63(equivalent to 20awg) (OD:1.5mm) *4 cores.
it's superb. measures 57(L+), 59(R+), 53(L-), 64(R-) mΩ DC resistance. very difficult to beat that, it indicates the quality of wire, plugs, and solders.
pic:



and i'd get some of these budget cables (in this color, the wire is different in other color versions):


off-topic:
please, mate, i need your advise to decide to get toneking t88k at 11.11. it's a big spend, and would like to know further impressions from you;  i know you need time to elaborate your desired review; i only need some confirmation of it is worth it while owning t4 and FLC8s (noticed you ranked t88k above flc8s: notable difference?).


----------



## hakuzen (Oct 31, 2018)

btw, i measured the lz cable:


dc resistance: 240   240   240   300  mΩ.
expected better result from a "6N frozen single crystal copper" wire, and from these chinese plugs.
240mΩ is at the high side of these kind of cables. the good part is that it was exactly the same so exact for L+, R+ and L- (but different to R- :/).
hope the new cable which looks similar to this will be better.


----------



## aspire5550

hakuzen said:


> there are only 3 ali shops selling that pure silver cable, 2 banned, and DD-Audio Store (which only sells the 4 cores version)..
> the matrix is lunashops and its shops in ali.
> 
> you can find all the variants of the cable (gold/copper color or mixed, 8cores/4cores, ear molded or not, neutrik or eidolic styled plugs, etc) here, but it's more expensive.
> ...




Do you mind sharing some links of the cable you shared in the 2 pics? thanks.


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 1, 2018)

aspire5550 said:


> Do you mind sharing some links of the cable you shared in the 2 pics? thanks.


sure.
the budget one is from NiceHCK. it's on pre-order for 11.11 now:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...ed-8-Core-High-Purity-Copper/32916162030.html

the expensive 7N OCC thick copper one is easy to find. many ali shops list it, banned shops included. you can also find it in lunashops, of course.
just search for "7n occ" and "alloy pure copper"
for example:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32905344372.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot...ded-Balanced-Cable-With-MMCX/32915015689.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Yin...th-Pure-Copper-2-5-3-5-4-4mm/32923223671.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ZSF...5-4-4mm-Balanced-0-78mm-2pin/32903667900.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4-c...X-Pure-7N-OCC-1-5mm-Diameter/32900673249.html
...


----------



## aspire5550

hakuzen said:


> sure.
> the budget one is from NiceHCK. it's on pre-order for 11.11 now:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...ed-8-Core-High-Purity-Copper/32916162030.html
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, btw i think your post on the KZ thread about the cable's dc resistance should be re=posted in this thread.


----------



## hakuzen

aspire5550 said:


> Cheers mate, btw i think your post on the KZ thread about the cable's dc resistance should be re=posted in this thread.


posted a link to it a few pages above.. but i'll leave that post in KZ thread, and will post here a new one, with value (cheap or expensive but bang for the buck) mmcx/2-pin/ath2-pin/headphones cables with measurements and characteristics (structure, pics..), when i get time for it.


----------



## Wiljen

I have my doubts on some of the pure silver claims. 

1st - with the cost of silver per ounce some of these would have to be losing money.
2nd - Silver needs to be alloyed with something in order to be malleable and not crack when bent.  I know it can be made as hair thin strands as one way to avoid this, but the cost of that manufacturing technique then also has to be factored in.


----------



## thejoker13

Wiljen said:


> I have my doubts on some of the pure silver claims.
> 
> 1st - with the cost of silver per ounce some of these would have to be losing money.
> 2nd - Silver needs to be alloyed with something in order to be malleable and not crack when bent.  I know it can be made as hair thin strands as one way to avoid this, but the cost of that manufacturing technique then also has to be factored in.


You speak the truth! I have several of the "pure silver" cables from the banned store etc, that cost me around 60.00. I truly believe they're only silver plated because of their appearance and sonics. I did buy the oure silver cable with the awesome pkufs from okcsc for around 200.00 and I believe they're truly pure silver. I still like the cheaper ones, but I don't believe them at all concerning the materials used.


----------



## thejoker13

hakuzen said:


> there are only 3 ali shops selling that pure silver cable, 2 banned, and DD-Audio Store (which only sells the 4 cores version)..
> the matrix is lunashops and its shops in ali.
> 
> you can find all the variants of the cable (gold/copper color or mixed, 8cores/4cores, ear molded or not, neutrik or eidolic styled plugs, etc) here, but it's more expensive.
> ...


Hey buddy, great post! I will respond and try and answer you this evening. I'm traveling home right now and writing on my mobile is difficult.


----------



## hakuzen

Wiljen said:


> I have my doubts on some of the pure silver claims.
> 
> 1st - with the cost of silver per ounce some of these would have to be losing money.
> 2nd - Silver needs to be alloyed with something in order to be malleable and not crack when bent.  I know it can be made as hair thin strands as one way to avoid this, but the cost of that manufacturing technique then also has to be factored in.


agree.
anyway, they sell rolls, and there are several methods to verify the material surely. if you find the roll which a cable is made of, you can bet the material (copper/silver) is ok. another matter is the pureness. and the total section.
if the quiz is related to conductivity, silver is a bit more conductive, but you get more when using a thicker copper (cheaper).
if the quiz was related to other properties of the material which affect the sound.. well, this should be demonstrated first.
the intention of my pursue of silver cables is to find out some first hand lights about this; i'm fully satisfied with my decent copper cables.



thejoker13 said:


> Hey buddy, great post! I will respond and try and answer you this evening. I'm traveling home right now and writing on my mobile is difficult.


thank you so much. don't worry, not in a hurry: many days already left to 11.11. i only wish a short brief comparative from you (i usually find your opinion clear and revealing), to get an idea of what i'd get with t88k or t66s. you can PM, if you prefer. thanks!


----------



## AvijitSingh

What is the Difference between 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...l?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.11.37dd786bOEK9wS 
And
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...ml?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.8.1ac37a08pncHqS
also, would the SPC cable fiio put out recently be considered too expensive?


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 2, 2018)

AvijitSingh said:


> What is the Difference between
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...l?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.11.37dd786bOEK9wS
> And
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...ml?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.8.1ac37a08pncHqS
> also, would the SPC cable fiio put out recently be considered too expensive?


i don't own 2nd cable, only the 1st one.
the plugs (jack and mmcx/2pin) are surely better quality in 2. if you get solder or cable problems around the jacks and plugs, i bet the reparation is way easier in cable 2 (good size -enough room- threaded plugs); i've tried to unscrew any plug in cable 1; not easy, even using pliers; i call it the "slim" cable in my notes, not due to the wire, but the plugs.
the wire is probably different, although looking the same in the out because they use similar jacket. but cable 2 has measured great conductivity and its price is 1/3th.

i've even asked Jim to measure cable 1, lol. because i recently got the "6N frozen copper" cable (also similar jacket to these both), and it has worse conductivity than the cheap one.


----------



## snip3r77

hakuzen said:


> there are only 3 ali shops selling that pure silver cable, 2 banned, and DD-Audio Store (which only sells the 4 cores version)..
> the matrix is lunashops and its shops in ali.
> 
> you can find all the variants of the cable (gold/copper color or mixed, 8cores/4cores, ear molded or not, neutrik or eidolic styled plugs, etc) here, but it's more expensive.
> ...



can you recommend an mmcx sub$10 that measures well?


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Here is one that is so cheap but I bet they sound great. Trn cables for $12!! No need to wait for them to be on sale either that is how much they cost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just confirming, standard ( non-Kz ) is 0.75 or 0.78mm pin?


----------



## hakuzen

snip3r77 said:


> can you recommend an mmcx sub$10 that measures well?





snip3r77 said:


> Just confirming, standard ( non-Kz ) is 0.75 or 0.78mm pin?


standard should be 0.78mm, but every 2-pin iems i got (kz and non-kz) go better with 0.75. this is even too wide for flc8s.
which 2-pin iem do you plan to use? in case of doubt, go for 0.75mm.

i measured that new trn cable, <$10, and edited my cables post in kz thread.
(56) trn spc+copper 8c (black+silver,2.5mm)..............423  219  289  150
.......trn spc+copper 8c (yellow+silver).........................454  219  135  267
this indicates that the wire used is good enough, but plugs and/or solders are not so good. hence the big difference between left and the rest.
not bad cable, i could say it's the best <$10. but i'd prefer to invest a bit more for the new nicehck slim one (posted above).


----------



## AvijitSingh

So many choices how do you decide I want to get a 4.4 and maybe a 2.5 cable


----------



## snip3r77

hakuzen said:


> standard should be 0.78mm, but every 2-pin iems i got (kz and non-kz) go better with 0.75. this is even too wide for flc8s.
> which 2-pin iem do you plan to use? in case of doubt, go for 0.75mm.
> 
> i measured that new trn cable, <$10, and edited my cables post in kz thread.
> ...



Using for my Massdrop Plus. It's 0.78 right?


----------



## Dsnuts

This looks like a nice alternative to the Mee Audio Cables. 






https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4-i...lgo_pvid=7456ce41-afec-4b68-b909-490db06367f5


----------



## hakuzen

snip3r77 said:


> Using for my Massdrop Plus. It's 0.78 right?


i don't own massdrop plus, but yes, the holes look huge, and some people report loose cables/fit. so get 0.78mm


----------



## Returnity

Thanks @hakuzen for pointing out this thread to me.  Amazing source for budget cables for someone who just cannot justify spending hundreds of dollars on cables!

I already have the cheaper 8-core NICEHCK copper cable on preorder but this year I aim to cover all my cable needs in as much as possible combinations. Was looking for a pure silver cable but seems like they are not as "pure" as they claim to be, LOL. 

Yesterday I just noticed that KZ has a lightning cable for both MMCX and 2pin. Anyone tried them yet? I'll probably get the 2pin version just for the convenience.


----------



## hakuzen

Returnity said:


> Thanks @hakuzen for pointing out this thread to me.  Amazing source for budget cables for someone who just cannot justify spending hundreds of dollars on cables!
> 
> I already have the cheaper 8-core NICEHCK copper cable on preorder but this year I aim to cover all my cable needs in as much as possible combinations. Was looking for a pure silver cable but seems like they are not as "pure" as they claim to be, LOL.
> 
> Yesterday I just noticed that KZ has a lightning cable for both MMCX and 2pin. Anyone tried them yet? I'll probably get the 2pin version just for the convenience.


well, those made with:
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5932
or
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hi-...ver-Gold-Plated-Earphone-DIY/32850861830.html
have a high chance of being pure silver. price and specs say so..


----------



## Geared4me

Here's a finished cable made with that same wire. I think I'm going to give it a shot at the 11.11 price. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4-o...rphone-Cable-For-Shure-se535/32847754222.html


----------



## -rowan-

Great thread! Good timing too. Tempted to spring for a few of these come 11.11.

In the meantime, I'd appreciate it if anyone can provide sound impressions for any of the cables in this thread as well. 

I'll take a stab at the Penon OS849, which I'm currently enjoying very much... bit spendy compared to most of the other recs here but still cheap and cheerful compared to the big boys, in addition to being a clear upgrade to most stock cables.

I've used a few cheapo SPC cables in the past, and the OS849 just brings more sparkle and air to the mix. It also sounds way more natural. Big, warm but reasonably tight bass from the copper.

Some quick takes:
*
S-EM9*: Cleans up the slightly veiled mids of the stock cable nicely. Smooths out the bass more than I would like, but that's just personal preference and I probably wouldn't even have noticed it if the S-EM9 wasn't so crazy detailed.  

*iSine 20*: The best pairing I've heard yet. I didn't know the iSine 20 was capable of such natural-sounding mids. They were so honky with the stock cable. This cable practically saved them from the auction block.

*Massdrop Plus*: Another good pairing. These work well with spiral dots to coax more air and sparkle out of the MD+.


----------



## AvijitSingh

@Dsnuts @hakuzen Anything to watch out for when buying the cables I think I know what I am getting at this point. This https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...358.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.816c2e0efpdkmR and https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...l?spm=2114.12010108.1000023.12.3bcf48afBMNw62


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

hakuzen said:


> i measured that new trn cable, <$10, and edited my cables post in kz thread.
> (56) trn spc+copper 8c (black+silver,2.5mm)..............423  219  289  150
> .......trn spc+copper 8c (yellow+silver).........................454  219  135  267
> this indicates that the wire used is good enough, but plugs and/or solders are not so good. hence the big difference between left and the rest.
> not bad cable, i could say it's the best <$10. but i'd prefer to invest a bit more for the new nicehck slim one (posted above).


What do the measurement numbers mean? I'm not an electrician type person.

Is this the NICEHCK cable you're talking about that is better than the TRN 8 core new cables for $11?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...ed-8-Core-High-Purity-Copper/32916162030.html


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 3, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> This looks like a nice alternative to the Mee Audio Cables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is (0.05mm*20 OCC)*8cores + (0.05mm*12 SPC)*8cores. the only "mixed" cable i bought, used one type of wire for signal (or hot, when balanced) and the other type for ground (or cold, when balanced).
guess it should use both types of wire for each signal (this has more sense for me), so i've not tried more mixed cables.
if it used 2 cores of OCC + 2 cores of SPC for each signal, this cable would be equivalent to 26awg per signal. around 180-190mΩ. not bad.



-rowan- said:


> Great thread! Good timing too. Tempted to spring for a few of these come 11.11.
> 
> In the meantime, I'd appreciate it if anyone can provide sound impressions for any of the cables in this thread as well.
> 
> ...


sound impressions of cables. i've measured frequency response of same iems when using different cables, and the only noticeable difference is overall volume (higher when better conductivity of the cable). so about tonality, no difference at all.
i want to measure and compare distortion at different frequencies when using pure copper, pure silver, and low quality cables. and hope we can find here significant differences. this would explain why the sound looks thinner with silver.
and that's why i'm looking for a quality pure silver cable. when measurements and comparison is done, i'll be able to talk about sound with cables.
anyway, my impression is i sometimes get sound issues with bad quality cables when using high resolution clear iems; better cables seem not degrading these iems capabilities. when using pure silver, sound seems to be slightly thinner.
*till i get conclusions, my criteria to choose cables is: conductivity (as a symptom of quality of wire, plus, and solders), quality of build construction (plugs, strain reliefs..; for maintenance and durability), softness, flexibility, ear-guides, chin slider (comfort and microphonics), look (glamour always).
*


AvijitSingh said:


> @Dsnuts @hakuzen Anything to watch out for when buying the cables I think I know what I am getting at this point. This https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...358.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.816c2e0efpdkmR and https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...l?spm=2114.12010108.1000023.12.3bcf48afBMNw62


about 2nd cable, you know my opinion. about 1st cable, i don't know. but i got the "6N frozen" copper cable for LZ, and didn't like it too much. i'm going to try this instead. because it looks similar to one i liked very much in that segment of SPC cables: number 52 (silver color one) of my list of kz cables; good repairable jack and plugs, progressive strain reliefs, good conductivity, mmcx/2pin 3.5, 2.5, and 4mm available.
about the new fiio cable, i don't know. guess you get better quality control, but sure it would be more expensive than the equivalent chi-cables we are discussing.



LaughMoreDaily said:


> What do the measurement numbers mean? I'm not an electrician type person.
> 
> Is this the NICEHCK cable you're talking about that is better than the TRN 8 core new cables for $11?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...ed-8-Core-High-Purity-Copper/32916162030.html


sorry. numbers are mΩ. resistivity, opposite to conductivity. read my bold sentence above.
yes. any of the types (colors) of your link is better than the new trn 8 cores cable (you pay 2x, but still budget, and you get better cable).
the trn isn't bad, and quite better than old cheap <$10 upgrades. wire is good, but there is something weird in the solders of the jack: 2 cores should be used for each signal/ground, but they used only 1 core for left signal, and 3 cores for left ground (in 3.5mm jack) or right cold (in 2.5mm jack). trn should check how their operators are soldering the jacks (tried 3.5mm and 2.5mm, and both were wrong).


----------



## Slater

hakuzen said:


> yes. any of the types (colors) of your link is better than the new trn 8 cores cable (you pay 2x, but still budget, and you get better cable).
> the trn isn't bad, and quite better than old cheap <$10 upgrades. wire is good, but there is something weird in the solders of the jack: 2 cores should be used for each signal/ground, but they used only 1 core for left signal, and 3 cores for left ground (in 3.5mm jack) or right cold (in 2.5mm jack). trn should check how their operators are soldering the jacks (tried 3.5mm and 2.5mm, and both were wrong).



It should be easy enough to resolder the TRN 8-core and redistribute the cores evenly.


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 3, 2018)

Slater said:


> It should be easy enough to resolder the TRN 8-core and redistribute the cores evenly.


sure. but many users can't do that. and many others would find paying $7 a better deal.
i'm trying to open the jack to check the solders, no success. color of the sleeves are gorgeous, specially the silver (shiny grey) + black.
this is why i appreciate repairable plugs..


----------



## Slater

hakuzen said:


> sure. but many users can't do that. and many others would find paying $7 a better deal.
> i'm trying to open the jack to check the solders, no success. color of the sleeves are gorgeous, specially the silver (shiny grey) + black.
> this is why i appreciate repairable plugs..



I totally agree. Repairable plugs are great!

Just like a headphone that uses standard ear pads that the user can change themselves with 3rd party pads. I really dislike headphones with non-removable pads, or pads that are proprietary


----------



## Redcarmoose

Dsnuts said:


> This looks like a nice alternative to the Mee Audio Cables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the Mee adapter set, and as the cable shown, those L shape joining parts end up being a liability sticking out from your DAP. They can place unnatural force on the socket if hit.


----------



## maxxevv

hakuzen said:


> sure. but many users can't do that. and many others would find paying $7 a better deal.
> i'm trying to open the jack to check the solders, no success. color of the sleeves are gorgeous, specially the silver (shiny grey) + black.
> this is why i appreciate repairable plugs..



Just curious what multimeter you're using though? 

My own only goes down to 1 decimal place with regards to resistance measurements. A quick check suggests the 3 decimal place ones cost a bomb with the 2 decimal point ones a reasonable US$50 or less. Can't find a 3 decimal place one anywhere even near US$100.  

As for the TRN 8-core, bi-colour cables that are going for US$8+ on Aliexpress now, my quick measurements for both 2.5mm TRRS with MMCX and 2-pin correlates well with your measurements. All 4 pins are in the 0.3~0.4 Ohm range for both cables that I bought.


----------



## hakuzen

maxxevv said:


> Just curious what multimeter you're using though?
> 
> My own only goes down to 1 decimal place with regards to resistance measurements. A quick check suggests the 3 decimal place ones cost a bomb with the 2 decimal point ones a reasonable US$50 or less. Can't find a 3 decimal place one anywhere even near US$100.
> 
> As for the TRN 8-core, bi-colour cables that are going for US$8+ on Aliexpress now, my quick measurements for both 2.5mm TRRS with MMCX and 2-pin correlates well with your measurements. All 4 pins are in the 0.3~0.4 Ohm range for both cables that I bought.


it seems the rule.. somebody told the operators to solder that way.. it makes me laugh.. how to screw a decent cable..
i use UNI-T UT61E for most tasks, but for low resistance precision, i use a meter bought for measuring batteries internal resistance and low resistance coils for vaping:
https://lygte-info.dk/review/InternalResistanceMeterYR1030 UK.html
https://lygte-info.dk/review/InternalResistanceMeterYR1035 UK.html
they cost <$50


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 3, 2018)

I got two cables this year I am looking at. I bought plenty of the cheaper SPC and copper varieties but I am gonna spend a bit on some higher end ones. A pure copper one for my IT04 and a 4 core pure silver in balanced for my future Solaris. Lol. As you all know I can't post them on here but you can guess where I am gonna buy them from.

The copper one looks just like this cable. Just like it.






Down to the carbon fiber design on the plugs. Will be $68 on singles day.

The new silver cable is more spendy vs the cheaper silver ones sold on the site will be $95ish 
This is the one I am considering. 





Good looking cable and I am thinking it is actual silver. Lol.Better be for the price.


----------



## AvijitSingh

How come no one has mentioned the veclan they allow you to choose everything and several options to from and their cables are not super expensive


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

hakuzen said:


> sorry. numbers are mΩ. resistivity, opposite to conductivity. read my bold sentence above.
> yes. any of the types (colors) of your link is better than the new trn 8 cores cable (you pay 2x, but still budget, and you get better cable).
> the trn isn't bad, and quite better than old cheap <$10 upgrades. wire is good, but there is something weird in the solders of the jack: 2 cores should be used for each signal/ground, but they used only 1 core for left signal, and 3 cores for left ground (in 3.5mm jack) or right cold (in 2.5mm jack). trn should check how their operators are soldering the jacks (tried 3.5mm and 2.5mm, and both were wrong).


It's sad to hear that TRN is ripping us off with their bad quality new cables... I bought 2 and regret it now. Thanks for informing us!


----------



## hakuzen

LaughMoreDaily said:


> It's sad to hear that TRN is ripping us off with their bad quality new cables... I bought 2 and regret it now. Thanks for informing us!


don't regret of purchasing them. the wire and the plugs (and the look!) are the best under $10 around. far better than old upgrades.
the slight imbalance due to wrong soldering should be barely noticeable. it's just a pity they don't solder the cores right. it's.. stupid; they don't save anything by doing that. hope they notice this and start doing it ok soon.


----------



## Slater

hakuzen said:


> don't regret of purchasing them. the wire and the plugs (and the look!) are the best under $10 around. far better than old upgrades.
> the slight imbalance due to wrong soldering should be barely noticeable. it's just a pity they don't solder the cores right. it's.. stupid; they don't save anything by doing that. hope they notice this and start doing it ok soon.



Do we know this soldering (mis)configuration in on all of the new TRN cables? Maybe it was just a QC issue on 1 cable.

Like KZ soldering a driver out of phase. It is only on a small minority of units, not the standard way they KZ does them all.


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 4, 2018)

Slater said:


> Do we know this soldering (mis)configuration in on all of the new TRN cables? Maybe it was just a QC issue on 1 cable.
> 
> Like KZ soldering a driver out of phase. It is only on a small minority of units, not the standard way they KZ does them all.


no, it seems to be the regular way all these cables are soldered. i tried 2, one single end and 2.5mm balanced, different colors. you can check my measurements: both are wrong, 1 core for left signal, 3 cores for left ground/right cold.
@maxxevv also measured 2 units, same result.
maybe the space for soldering left signal on the jack is small to solder 2 cores, and they decided to solder only one core there, and three where there are more space, just for comfort while soldering.


----------



## Dsnuts

Here is one that might be worth a look. I know Dunu makes some nicer cables. 




These usually go for $85. Will be sold for $65 on singles day. Looks very simialar to Alo audios litz cable they sell for $150 but much cheaper. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DUN...lgo_pvid=f307a13b-8f03-44cc-a80f-efa008f61018


----------



## Dsnuts

Another one for $85 





same site.


----------



## artpiggo (Nov 5, 2018)

Cross lamda brand from Thailand also provides bang for buck cable.

https://iconic-music.net/product/cross-lambda-lunar-exclusive-iconic/


----------



## Dsnuts

Those cables look nice but unfortunately I have no way of browsing that site or buying from them. Wish that site was more international friendly.


----------



## ldo77

Dsnuts said:


> Another one for $85
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it a full copper câble ?


----------



## Dsnuts

These are cheap and suppsedly OCC SPC. Lunashops cable for $20. Looks nice too. 






https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sil...lgo_pvid=129ea52e-cc23-4007-8e44-6d3ce04406a3


----------



## bvng3540

Dsnuts said:


> These are cheap and suppsedly OCC SPC. Lunashops cable for $20. Looks nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does look good in picture, but like crap in real life


This look real nice too but again like crap in real


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

bvng3540 said:


> It does look good in picture, but like crap in real life. This look real nice too but again like crap in real


Stop **** on the wire. Where is the photo of yours for proof that it looks like a turd?


----------



## bvng3540

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Stop ****ting on the wire. Where is the photo of yours for proof that it looks like a turd?


It wireS


----------



## Chevalierr

any bang for buck 2 pin bluetooth IEM cable?


----------



## Dsnuts

The whole gold cable thing is a recent phenomenon. To be honest unless your a boutique cable maker and actually incorporate real gold for sonic reasons. All these gold plated or actually colored is more like it SPC cables have more to do with asthetics than anything. I actually bought a 8 core gold supposedly gold plated SPC cable and it sounds and looks exactly like a silver coated copper cable I bought from the same vendor.  

Long storry short. Don't go for the gold unless it matches your solaris .. There is no benefit besides color matching. lol.


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> The whole gold cable thing is a recent phenomenon. To be honest unless your a boutique cable maker and actually incorporate real gold for sonic reasons. All these gold plated or actually colored is more like it SPC cables have more to do with asthetics than anything. I actually bought a 8 core gold supposedly gold plated SPC cable and it sounds and looks exactly like a silver coated copper cable I bought from the same vendor.
> 
> Long storry short. Don't go for the gold unless it matches your solaris .. There is no benefit besides color matching. lol.



I just assumed people knew they weren’t going to be gold plated.

I mean, KZ and TRN’s new 8-core wired for $7? Like you said, the color is just for looks.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think if we focus more on actual core of what the cable is. It is more viable. NiceHCK and the other vendors have 4 to 5 different color variations of the same cable. Really at this price range we are talking about copper. How pure and if it has silver coating on it or not. Then I wonder if the silver coating on a lot of these cables are just paint. Lol. I bet it is.


----------



## Trapok

Dsnuts said:


> These are cheap and suppsedly OCC SPC. Lunashops cable for $20. Looks nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shipping cost is higher  than cable price  

*Shipping:US $25.78 to France via EMS*


----------



## Slater

Trapok said:


> Shipping cost is higher  than cable price
> 
> *Shipping:US $25.78 to France via EMS*



Plus VAT tax on top?

Nothing like a $20 cable that costs $100 by the time you get it in your hands.

Now I know why the Boston Tea Party happened lol


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Trapok said:


> Shipping cost is higher  than cable price
> 
> *Shipping:US $25.78 to France via EMS*


Forget about it. There are no reviews.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Dsnuts said:


> I think if we focus more on actual core of what the cable is. It is more viable. NiceHCK and the other vendors have 4 to 5 different color variations of the same cable. Really at this price range we are talking about copper. How pure and if it has silver coating on it or not. Then I wonder if the silver coating on a lot of these cables are just paint. Lol. I bet it is.


Any millionaires here want to buy a bunch of silver plated Aliexpress cables and see if they're painted and not silver?  Or, hire a scientist and see if they are real silver... if the color doesn't scratch off.


----------



## Carlsan

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Any millionaires here want to buy a bunch of silver plated Aliexpress cables and see if they're painted and not silver?  Or, hire a scientist and see if they are real silver... if the color doesn't scratch off.



No need to hire a scientist, just do a google search.


----------



## Slater

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Any millionaires here want to buy a bunch of silver plated Aliexpress cables and see if they're painted and not silver?  Or, hire a scientist and see if they are real silver... if the color doesn't scratch off.



I can do testing of 1 braided KZ cable. I have connections in the fine jewelry business, and can have it tested for the presence of silver.

I’m not going to buy and destroy a boatload of cables though, but I’m willing to test 1. If someone wants to donate a cable or 2 and send them to me (Cincinnati Ohio), I will have it tested.


----------



## Slater (Nov 7, 2018)

Carlsan said:


> No need to hire a scientist, just do a google search.



Of those tests, the telltale one is the nitric acid test.

The magnet test is used to identify ferrous base metals, which we know our cables wouldn’t have.

The nitric acid test is all that’s needed. It’s the gold standard, and is what we use in the fine jewelry industry. Those other tests listed (ice, bleach, chicken blood, pixie dust) are ghetto and no one uses those.

I’ll do the nitric acid test this week and report the results.

It does not identify the purity of silver though, only that silver is present. There are specialized assays to determine the exact precious metal content, but that is overkill for the cable issue. Nitric acid will tell right away if the cable is plated with silver vs tin vs nickel (the 3 most common silver colored wire electro coatings).

I doubt it’s nickel though, as nickel plating makes wire _more_ difficult to solder. Tin and silver platings are going to be the most common we see by far, as they actually make it easier to solder.

Tin is cheaper, and actually increases cable resistance so it is not desirable. However, it’s used because it ‘looks good’ and is cheap.


----------



## Wiljen (Nov 7, 2018)

Three quick tests.

1.) cut it and stick it under a scope and look at the end to visually confirm plated vs solid
2.) cut a known length of cable and measure its density.  Pure copper, pure silver, and hybrids will all yield different densities.
3.) stick a small piece under a torch and look for green flame color to identify presence of copper.


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> Three quick tests.
> 
> 1.) cut it and stick it under a scope and look at the end to visually confirm plated vs solid
> 2.) cut a known length of cable and measure its density.  Pure copper, pure silver, and hybrids will all yield different densities.
> 3.) stick a small piece under a torch and look for green flame color to identify presence of copper.



I thought we were strictly talking about the “silver plated” copper cables. A $5-$20 isn’t going to be pure silver.


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> I thought we were strictly talking about the “silver plated” copper cables. A $5-$20 isn’t going to be pure silver.



Quick test for presence of silver is dip it in sulfuric acid.  if it doesn't immediately turn jet black, it isn't silver.


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> Quick test for presence of silver is dip it in sulfuric acid.  if it doesn't immediately turn jet black, it isn't silver.



That test works as well.

We always use nitric acid, because it’s used for testing other precious metals (and ruling out the junk).

Silver = creamy white.


----------



## Wiljen

We always used sulfuric since silver reacts to both hydrogen and sulfur and the color change is very abrupt and easy to see.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 7, 2018)

On the topic of silver. I have 2 of the same silver cables from the same vendor. My older one is an mmcx cable, has a dull sheen to it. It is not shiny but the color actually looks like silver. The other a 2 pin version of the same exact cable is shiny. Way too shiny. I am very suspicous of the 2 pin one. Even though they are from the same vendor. The previous duller looking one I have no doubts it has silver in it since it is oxidising. Sounds great with all the phones I attached it to. This new one I got has no signs of oxidation. Again they are too shiny and looks like it is made of a different material. The way they are made look identical however. I can see them doing the old swap a roo. I have other SPC cables that have the same shiny surface. 

Very suspicious. Might have to stick with copper stuff. Lol.


----------



## Wiljen

It is odd.  I have some silver plated cables that are bright and shiny, others that are dull and obviously tarnished and still others that are turning green from the copper oxidizing.  No real rhyme or reason to why any of them do any certain thing.


----------



## Mojo Warrior

Any links for cables 3.5mm to 3.5mm for headphones ?

Or 3.5mm to 2.5mm/2.5mm for my HiFiMan HE4XX  ?


----------



## Mojo Warrior

I am looking for something like this, but less pricey:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OCC-Silv...85ed4f850:m:mEzvMBbVUTGGI2AGhLprdJg:rk:3:pf:0


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 7, 2018)

Mojo Warrior said:


> I am looking for something like this, but less pricey:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OCC-Silv...85ed4f850:m:mEzvMBbVUTGGI2AGhLprdJg:rk:3:pf:0


a head-fier, @Lurk650 , is selling one now: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hifiman-400i-balanced-cable-2-5-trrs.891996/
it look likes nylon outer sleeve instead of the paracord of your link.
and it's 2.5mm balanced jack, but not a problem as you can use one of this: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...le-Jack-Audio-Stereo-Adapter/32865122372.html
(i only buy 2.5mm jack cables now; you can use them at 2.5mm common balanced outputs, but also at single end with the adapter; more versatile).
you can ask for materials to him. guess they are SPC, but don't know more details (quality of the material, diameter and number of strands per core..).

i bookmarked these from lunashops. they look good enough to me.
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6021
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6134 (wire: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5671 ; equivalent to 26awg per signal, if they use 2 spc cores + 2 copper cores)

anyway, i don't find very expensive the one you linked to.
equivalent to 28awg (acrolink 6N spc version), or 25awg(copper core)/32awg(spc core) in van damme starquad version.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is a new cable from LZ. Crystal Copper 8 core. Sold at $59 on NiceHCK site. https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.26.24dc581dZM7o4e


----------



## hakuzen

Dsnuts said:


> This is a new cable from LZ. Crystal Copper 8 core. Sold at $59 on NiceHCK site. https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.26.24dc581dZM7o4e


got the first one, 2.5mm 2pin version. its conductivity has not impressed me, neither build quality.
measured L+:240 R+:240 L-:240 R-;300 DC resistance.


----------



## Dsnuts

I had the brown 8 core one myself. I liked it with a few iems but I didn't see it as being worth the $55 or so I spent on it. The ones I posted are new to the market as I just saw them for the first time maybe these newer ones are better.


----------



## -rowan- (Nov 8, 2018)

hakuzen said:


> if i were you, i'd aim to the 7N OCC (pure copper) 4 thick cores cable, sold by many ali shops, instead of any mixed copper/silver.
> wire used: 0.1mm*63(equivalent to 20awg) (OD:1.5mm) *4 cores.
> it's superb. measures 57(L+), 59(R+), 53(L-), 64(R-) mΩ DC resistance. very difficult to beat that, it indicates the quality of wire, plugs, and solders.
> pic:



Is this the one you're talking about?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4-c...X-Pure-7N-OCC-1-5mm-Diameter/32917943133.html

Also, do you know of a seller that has them with 2-pin connectors? The bulk of the ones I've seen are MMCX.

Edited to add: Is this it? 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/***...th-Pure-Copper-2-5-3-5-4-4mm/32893743010.html


----------



## hakuzen

-rowan- said:


> Is this the one you're talking about?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4-c...X-Pure-7N-OCC-1-5mm-Diameter/32917943133.html
> 
> ...


yep. they both are. not so flexible than others, but conductivity is amazing.
other sellers stock it; for example:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32905344372.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot...ded-Balanced-Cable-With-MMCX/32915015689.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/***...th-Pure-Copper-2-5-3-5-4-4mm/32923223671.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ZSF...able-for-jvc-HA-fx850-fx1100/32890850938.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ZSF...5-4-4mm-Balanced-0-78mm-2pin/32903667900.html


----------



## superuser1

Guys can you please suggest a pure copper cable either mmcx or 2 pin but not very expensive. Thanks


----------



## hakuzen

superuser1 said:


> Guys can you please suggest a pure copper cable either mmcx or 2 pin but not very expensive. Thanks


from my stock, cheapest one, great conductivity:
 

superb built quality (repairable plugs, strain reliefs..), very nice looking, good conductivity, a bit more expensive; various sellers:


the cable i posted above several times is more expensive, but you can find it cheaper at 11.11 if you make a search of "pure copper alloy" at ali.
it pairs perfect with toneking t4.


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

How is this cable : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...7.html?spm=2114.search0104.0.0.19f6e647s68zJz ?






Looks real nice. Also is the trn cable any good? Would it improve sound, say compared to the cable I linked or the nicehck copper cable posted above? Is it worth it to spend more...?


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 9, 2018)

See now this is the ultimate question. Will a cheaper cable be better than this other cable. My own experience with these cheaper cables. To be honest there is a lot of grey area here due to synergy with a particular iem and ones own preference of sound signature. Some might want warmer tone some might like a more brighter tone for example.  Regardless of how a cable measures.

These cables are cheap enough to get a few and experiment with. I noticed BA based iems has more effect from cable swapping but a dyanmic one can have some subtle changes based on the cable as well.

And the fact that we all have different iems. So ultimately as crazy as this sounds. $20< for a 8 core cable be it SPC or copper variety. Buy a few and see for yourself. This is the only real way you will know. I can say this cable is better than that cable but for your iem I have no idea and anyone that says it is better or worse. Unless they tried that cable with the exact iem your talking about and has your exact likes in sound signature., how does one really know?

Set a budget for yourself.  Get yourself a few cables. Experiement. Kinda fun actually.

I have 3 cables in my basket right now and I am sure there will be a few more once I am done. lol.


----------



## ssnjrthgr8 (Nov 10, 2018)

deleted


----------



## facethemusic88

Dsnuts, 

I would like to experiment with the different cables that are being offered on aliexpress. The only issue is whether these cables are actually made of the materials claimed to be used. If it was a straightforward comparison between the materials used, namely copper, silver, gold etc it will not be a problem. Some listings are just too good to be true. I see myself filtering through many sellers' listings. Hakuzen's list has been quite handy. Some of those you have recommended are also in my own list. Trying to narrow it down before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya ultimately narrow down your list. As crazy as this sounds we are all in the same boat when it comes to these cables. Again I stand by my experiences with them. For the most part these cables are most certainly and upgrade over the stock cables most manufacturers pack in with your iems. It will really be up to you to find out if they enhance the performance of your iems. 

I can understand the trustworthy nature of some of the purity claims and such and you can't base a purchase on how many 5 star reviews the cable has. so ya it is a shot in the dark sort to say. If you own more than one iem that has mmcx or 2 pin. Then it is worth experimenting. If you own one iem then maybe not so much. 

I would first try a cheaper variety some of the more expensive ones are the ones that are more questionable. Again we wont know unless we start to buy em up and report here. YOU guys are the chi fi cable pioneers!


----------



## hakuzen

i measured frequency response of some iems while using different cables. zero noticeable difference. so cables don't alter tonality. tips do affect tonality.
a cable doesn't have any sound attribute. it could only degrade signal in a major or minor level.
now i want to measure distortion differences. because suspect this could be a possible degradation. this would explain a thinner sound when using silver vs copper: no tonal difference, but mids and highs could be perceived as much detailed with silver, while bass rumble is more noticeable with copper, warmer (means thicker) sound.
till then, i consider conductivity is a symptom of build quality (wire, plugs, and solders), and less chance of degradation by itself (vs external interference).


----------



## hakuzen

Dsnuts said:


> Ya ultimately narrow down your list. As crazy as this sounds we are all in the same boat when it comes to these cables. Again I stand by my experiences with them. For the most part these cables are most certainly and upgrade over the stock cables most manufacturers pack in with your iems. It will really be up to you to find out if they enhance the performance of your iems.
> 
> I can understand the trustworthy nature of some of the purity claims and such and you can't base a purchase on how many 5 star reviews the cable has. so ya it is a shot in the dark sort to say. If you own more than one iem that has mmcx or 2 pin. Then it is worth experimenting. If you own one iem then maybe not so much.
> 
> I would first try a cheaper variety some of the more expensive ones are the ones that are more questionable. Again we wont know unless we start to buy em up and report here. YOU guys are the chi fi cable pioneers!


i'm in same boat. just experimenting..


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 9, 2018)

I have had my eye on this particular cable. Usually goes for over a $100. Will be on sale for $78ish






This is probably more Silver coated copper variety than not but. Hmm This would like killer with my Solaris. Golden bling! Lol.https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...lgo_pvid=8e085bc8-7bd8-4ece-90e2-f4cbbfac8780


----------



## hakuzen

Dsnuts said:


> I have had my eye on this particular cable. Usually goes for over a $100. Will be on sale for $78ish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love the eidolic plugs and y divider in this


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 9, 2018)

Ooo found another one. Much cheaper in more terminations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...lgo_pvid=6470c32f-944b-4868-8431-94c8c3eefcd6

They actually say silver plated copper on this one. SO more colored than anything. Looks good though. I bet it sounds great too. Love the wooden cases these cables come in. I keep some tips in one of them I got a while ago.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...lgo_pvid=5d178dd0-f7ca-42cf-8b0b-23c38a96ddb2


----------



## maxxevv (Nov 9, 2018)

hakuzen said:


> can you confirm my measurements of dc resistance of new trn 8 cores cable, please?
> i measured this:
> left: 0.45  right: 0.22  groundL: 0.14  groundR: 0.27 Ω. (single end yellow)
> left+: 0.42  right+: 0.22  left-: 0.29  right-: 0.15 Ω (2.5mm balanced black)
> ...



Ok, I did a re-measure of the cables and this time, I made sure I held them in place securely before I placed the probes onto them.

Given that my multimeter only measures to 0.1 Ohms resolution, it was bouncing back and forth between the different measurements taken. I noted down the most common reading I saw.

0.75mm 2-pin 3.5mm Plug :   Left Earth : 0.4, Left + 0.8, Right Earth : 0.4,  Right +: 0.4

0.75mm 2-pin 2.5mm TRRS Plug:  Left Earth : 0.4, Left + 0.6, Right Earth : 0.4,  Right +: 0.4

MMCX  pin     2.5mm TRRS Plug:  Left Earth : 0.5, Left + 0.8, Right Earth : 0.5,  Right +: 0.5

I think I must have shorted things somewhere in my initial measurements.



3.5mm plug connection: 






2.5mm TRRS connection:

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-HSh9zyDk...AAACQM/mLB5R9TXdDo/s320/2_5mm+TRRS+pinout.jpg


----------



## hakuzen

maxxevv said:


> Ok, I did a re-measure of the cables and this time, I made sure I held them in place securely before I placed the probes onto them.
> 
> Given that my multimeter only measures to 0.1 Ohms resolution, it was bouncing back and forth between the different measurements taken. I noted down the most common reading I saw.
> 
> ...


thanks!
you should subtract the resistance of your multimeter leads (touch them and see what the multimeter says).
well, your measurements don't confirm mines: in my case, left measures 3x the resistance of left ground (TRS version); in your case, it seems to be the opposite.
more testing needed to guess the cause of the differences.


----------



## hakuzen

Dsnuts said:


> Ooo found another one. Much cheaper in more terminations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in this case, the plugs don't show eidolic logo. that could be the difference.
i've been comparing true eidolic plugs with this kind of chinese knocks-off, and they look almost identical (at least, seen from outside).
i'd bet both are made in the same factories.. eidolics get the logo printed, knocks-off don't


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

This cable looks dope: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...-Replaceable-Cable-For-SE215/32840370303.html






$24 on 11.11, makes me wanna pull the trigger


----------



## superuser1

ssnjrthgr8 said:


> This cable looks dope: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...-Replaceable-Cable-For-SE215/32840370303.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go for it.. the price is sweet!


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 10, 2018)

Happy shopping fellas. Sales start NOW. Go for what you think is a deal. Get  them cables. It is the one time of the year they will be this cheap. There are other days when there are some specials but not quite like it is now. If you have your mind set on a cable. Go for it. I expect plenty of pics.

Happy hunting!!


----------



## zikarus (Nov 10, 2018)

Some nice stuff I am going to think about...

1 NICEHCK 2,5mm 4 core Pure Silver
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32788...&terminal_id=6c0b77492af647038973c0cc981fd579

2 NICEHCK 2,5mm 7N Copper
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32829...&terminal_id=6c0b77492af647038973c0cc981fd579

3 DUNU GZ-OCC2701 3,5mm MMCX
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32826...&terminal_id=6c0b77492af647038973c0cc981fd579

4 NICEHCK 2,5mm Pure Silver
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32816...&terminal_id=6c0b77492af647038973c0cc981fd579

Unsure whether to choose 1 or 4 - some tip anybody?


----------



## snip3r77 (Nov 10, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> See now this is the ultimate question. Will a cheaper cable be better than this other cable. My own experience with these cheaper cables. To be honest there is a lot of grey area here due to synergy with a particular iem and ones own preference of sound signature. Some might want warmer tone some might like a more brighter tone for example.  Regardless of how a cable measures.
> 
> These cables are cheap enough to get a few and experiment with. I noticed BA based iems has more effect from cable swapping but a dyanmic one can have some subtle changes based on the cable as well.
> 
> ...



hi, can you pls recommend something that is good for my Massdrop Plus ( 2pin ) ? Sub $20 if possible.


----------



## rendyG

hakuzen said:


> sure.
> the budget one is from NiceHCK. it's on pre-order for 11.11 now:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...ed-8-Core-High-Purity-Copper/32916162030.html
> 
> ...



Is it possible to buy the braided 7n occ wire alone? I would like to make one cable myself, I think $100 is a bit much to spent on a cable for my ~$250 headphones.. 
So far I've found only the really thin braided ones.
I really love the IT01-ish style of cable, cant be so expensive  and your measurements really impressed me.


----------



## hakuzen

nice porn you are showing!

i went for these: (they got a good discount at 11.11)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/6n-...fw002-ED5-4-4mmBalanec-cable/32887680475.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/6n-...tion8-ED8-4-4mmBalanec-cable/32887728749.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/6n-...on-X-V2-4-4mmBalanec-cable-2/32889002978.html














not so luxury as yours (not eidolic or similar plugs and dividers, no shiny cables), but expect them being very well built and having superb materials.
i prefer to bet for hand made by skilled particulars (all my interconnect cables come from ghentaudio).


----------



## Slater

rendyG said:


> Is it possible to buy the braided 7n occ wire alone? I would like to make one cable myself, I think $100 is a bit much to spent on a cable for my ~$250 headphones..
> So far I've found only the really thin braided ones.
> I really love the IT01-ish style of cable, cant be so expensive  and your measurements really impressed me.



I assume you’re good with soldering, since you asked about the bare cable.

I bought the IT01 directly from ibasso for $35 shipped, which is a steal for the price. Then, you’d simply have to change the mmcx for 2-pin.


----------



## hakuzen

rendyG said:


> Is it possible to buy the braided 7n occ wire alone? I would like to make one cable myself, I think $100 is a bit much to spent on a cable for my ~$250 headphones..
> So far I've found only the really thin braided ones.
> I really love the IT01-ish style of cable, cant be so expensive  and your measurements really impressed me.


i think the wire is this: acrolink 7n occ, 0.1mm*65, 20awg.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/5m-...5-Cores-PU-Not-Tefl-65-0-1mm/32875714587.html
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5994
anyway, if you search in ali, you can get the ready made cable cheaper than $100 (you could get it for about $75-$80 if you have the ali coupon of $10).


----------



## rendyG

hakuzen said:


> i think the wire is this: acrolink 7n occ, 0.1mm*65, 20awg.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/5m-...5-Cores-PU-Not-Tefl-65-0-1mm/32875714587.html
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5994
> anyway, if you search in ali, you can get the ready made cable cheaper than $100 (you could get it for about $75-$80 if you have the ali coupon of $10).


Thanks.
I had the same idea as you, bought a nice 2.5mm copper cable from NiceHCK ($15) and this adapter from Ugreen (both 2.5 to 3.5 and 3.5 to 2.5) and also one noname piece, unfortunately, neither of them works  (Ugreen failed me for the first time)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/UGREEN-Gol...h=item3d457ea508:g:HB0AAOSw9N1VkiCp:rk:1:pf:0

Does this one you linked before work? Right angle is a plus!
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...le-Jack-Audio-Stereo-Adapter/32865122372.html


----------



## hakuzen

rendyG said:


> Thanks.
> I had the same idea as you, bought a nice 2.5mm copper cable from NiceHCK ($15) and this adapter from Ugreen (both 2.5 to 3.5 and 3.5 to 2.5) and also one noname piece, unfortunately, neither of them works  (Ugreen failed me for the first time)
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/UGREEN-Gol...h=item3d457ea508:g:HB0AAOSw9N1VkiCp:rk:1:pf:0
> 
> ...


yup, that okcsc adapter works ok (the ugreen is for TRRS mic, not TRRS balanced, R-,R+,L+,L-)
measured (L+, R+, L-, R-; mΩ):
3.5m-3.5hBAL okcsc 6€           12/13/12 18/14/12 10/12/11 11/13/13 (3 adapters)
others are more expensive, but shorter and lower cold(-) signals resistance:
3.5m-3.5hBAL astrotec 17-22€  15  15   2.4   3.7
3.5m-3.5hBAL eidolic 35€          10.3/10.3 9.4/9.3 1.9/1.2 2.7/3 (2 adapters)


----------



## FastAndClean

grab ITTTTTTTTTTT




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.260.4b0b3c006f6tsY


----------



## Dsnuts

New just in time for sales. 16 core pure copper for cheap. Don't know how much more cores add or detract to the sound but this is new item and sold for cheap compared to regular price in
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all terminations. https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.40.24dc581d1wCYuZ


----------



## Dsnuts

Black SPC cable in 16 cores.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.41.24dc581dxUJHUX


----------



## Carlsan

I have a couple of these from Hck, and I think they are quite good. I have a pair on my CL2's. A co-worker came by my cubicle the other day and was completely wow'ed by the cables, of course never mentioning the RHA's. These are pretty cheap but well built and with good sound.

*NICEHCK MMCX/2Pin Connector 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Balanced 8-Core High Purity Copper *


----------



## Dsnuts

I suspect the previous post with the 16 cores is the same stuff with added 8 more cores.


----------



## Carlsan (Nov 10, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> I suspect the previous post with the 16 cores is the same stuff with added 8 more cores. "Don't know how much more cores add or detract to the sound... "



They look like the same built quality. Tempted to get a pair to compare, 16 core to 8 core. As you asked, is there any real difference?

16 core may be a bit heavy.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya what is the difference in 16 core, 8 core to 4 cores? And does it really change the inherent sound characteristics of said material if you use more cores vs less?
If I was a betting man I would say probably not but who knows. If you want to get a 16 core to experiment and find out. You Carlsan would be a pioneer! For the sake of sound science!


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

FastAndClean said:


> grab ITTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.260.4b0b3c006f6tsY



Is there one without those Plastic hooks?


----------



## archy121

Dsnuts said:


> Black SPC cable in 16 cores.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.41.24dc581dxUJHUX



Now this might just be the affordable Upgrade to the supplied DM6 cable I have been after. 
I see it has no memory wire which I prefer.  

Is there something I can buy with it to add the memory wire functionality ?


----------



## Dsnuts

You can buy ear hook guides if you look on Aliexpress. Some tip kits have them with them.


----------



## Dsnuts

Pure silver from Lunashops. 






https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.36.47811e2eFlP0CD  $59


----------



## Carlsan

That one will match the Solaris


----------



## Dsnuts

Here is one for BGVP earphones. Made by the company. Looks like a serious bang for buck balanced cable for your earphones. SPC variety at less than $20 spot 




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BGV...l?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.12.13721ac3U4zXy6


----------



## Dsnuts

Carlsan said:


> That one will match the Solaris



I was more thinking about this one.


----------



## vic2vic

Any suggestion for a MMCX *3.5mm* balanced cable, around 10-20$ ? I'm planning to buy an F.Audio FA1, where the balanced out is 3.5, and I'm not sure which cable could fit it. Thanks.


----------



## TLDRonin

hakuzen said:


> from my stock, cheapest one, great conductivity:
> 
> 
> superb built quality (repairable plugs, strain reliefs..), very nice looking, good conductivity, a bit more expensive; various sellers:
> ...


Where can I find that second cable on ali? I can only find the rebranded **** lookalike


----------



## hakuzen

TLDRonin said:


> Where can I find that second cable on ali? I can only find the rebranded **** lookalike


yes, it's that yyoo cable.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32880388943.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32882694116.html
silver plated versions (other colors) at banned shops.


----------



## Dsnuts

vic2vic said:


> Any suggestion for a MMCX *3.5mm* balanced cable, around 10-20$ ? I'm planning to buy an F.Audio FA1, where the balanced out is 3.5, and I'm not sure which cable could fit it. Thanks.



I saw an adapter that will let you use a 2.5mm balanced to a 3.5mm balanced male. This is the way I would go if I was you. Simply because 3.5mm balanced is not common. If I find it I will link it. Then you can choose any of the more common 2.5mm balanced cables.


----------



## vic2vic

Dsnuts said:


> I saw an adapter that will let you use a 2.5mm balanced to a 3.5mm balanced male. This is the way I would go if I was you. Simply because 3.5mm balanced is not common. If I find it I will link it. Then you can choose any of the more common 2.5mm balanced cables.



Thanks. That's a great idea. In that case I would not even have to buy any 2.5 mm cable, as I can "reuse" the ones I have already.
Now the biggest doubt: shoudl I buy a Zishan DSD PRO or F.Audio FA1 ?


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 11, 2018)

You plan on using iems or headphones. reason I ask is I read on the Zishan thread that those players have high impedance out. Which will change sound characteristics with more sensitive IEMs. I believe @hakuzen can help here.

So this is the only place you can find one of these. This is from Penon. You can choose a male 3.5mm balanced to female 2.5mm   https://penonaudio.com/accessories/earphone-adapters/silver-plated-hi-fi-balanced-adapter.html


----------



## vic2vic

Dsnuts said:


> You plan on using iems or headphones. reason I ask is I read on the Zishan thread that those players have high impedance out. Which will change sound characteristics with more sensitive IEMs. I believe @hakuzen can help here.
> 
> So this is the only place you can find one of these. This is from Penon. You can choose a male 3.5mm balanced to female 2.5mm   https://penonaudio.com/accessories/earphone-adapters/silver-plated-hi-fi-balanced-adapter.html



Thanks Dsnuts. I bookmarked the Penon's adapter, in case I go for the F1.
I will use the Zishan DSD / F.Audio F1 exclusively with IEMs (DD or hybrid), that's why I'm a bit sceptical about Zishan (based on hakuzen's posts in the Zishan thread). On the other side, the F1 has the small drawback of the 3.5 balanced output and the bigger one of click between songs (and no firmware on the way... Xduoo-style). I will keep on thinking about these players the next few hours


----------



## rendyG

Thanks to this thread I found the Lunashops store where I just ordered balanced cables for my DM6 (on the way) and HD580.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/8-c...CC-Copper-Earphone-Cable-For/32916330758.html
Really like the looks of this one - reminds me of it01 cable which I really enjoyed. Will report once it arrives. Can do measurements in school if anyone is interested.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5...arphone-Cable-For-Sennheiser/32934020492.html
Seems pretty good for the price, Sennheiser cables are usually expensive..


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 11, 2018)

vic2vic said:


> Thanks Dsnuts. I bookmarked the Penon's adapter, in case I go for the F1.
> I will use the Zishan DSD / F.Audio F1 exclusively with IEMs (DD or hybrid), that's why I'm a bit sceptical about Zishan (based on hakuzen's posts in the Zishan thread). On the other side, the F1 has the small drawback of the 3.5 balanced output and the bigger one of click between songs (and no firmware on the way... Xduoo-style). I will keep on thinking about these players the next few hours


sorry for being off-topic..
i don't know F.Audio F1 output impedance nor if uses output coupling caps..  anybody knows it? so it could have same issues than zishan dsd.
xduoo x3 stock firmware was crap, and no upgrades available.. but since xvortex made its rockbox port for x3, the user interface is way better than zishans or f.audios.
xduoo x20 stock firmware, hiby os based, is good. and xvortex also made its rockbox port (dual boot) recently. x20 uses standard 2.5mm trrs jack for balanced out. it features usb dac, even bluetooth dac. complete and deep measurements are known, thanks to raa:
https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/amp/xduoo-x20.php
https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/amp/xduoo-x20-balance.php
https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/dac/xduoo-x20.php
https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/dac/xduoo-x20-bluetooth7.php
and it's cheaper than f.audio fa1.
what the hell does the f.audio fa1 have? ak4497seq dac? one rollable opamp (to mess everything by trying unappropriated opamps)? sorry, i prefer sabre dac and the right opamps (no oscillating, tested), and rockbox + hiby.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

I love my single PAPRI copper cable! I just ordered a copper/silver mix too.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PAP...ystal-Copper-OCC-Silver-Male/32856159043.html


----------



## hakuzen

for interconnect cables, i rely on Ghent (https://www.ghentaudio.com/), canare starquad mostly. affordable high quality, superb craft working, fast shipping, and great customer support.
i tried some boutique expensive cables before. no way.


----------



## Dsnuts

So which cables you guys ended up getting. I ended up getting 3 sets for me. 






Everyone had this cable over a $100 even on sales day but found one vendor which had them at $85. Had to do it. I have high expectations on this one simply due to what people are charging on the express. 

Then I got one of these too. 





Price is back up to $100 today but got it for $68. I got expectations of this one as well. Will most definitely report how they do. 
Also got a pure copper OCC from NiceHCK which ended up costing $45 for me


----------



## -rowan-

Great! We have some overlap - will be interesting to triangulate impressions of these. Picked up 3 as well:

 
  



Dsnuts said:


> Also got a pure copper OCC from NiceHCK which ended up costing $45 for me



^ If I had budget for a fourth, this one would have been it.

In fact... I still have it in my cart. 

And while the price jumped to $80+ right after the sale, I just noticed that it's back at $48...


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 12, 2018)

Ya vendors will have a residual sales the next day to give a chance to people to snap up stuff one last time. If you get a 2nd chance I say go for it. The sales never last a 2nd day however. Jim at NiceHCK was telling me about this OCC cable. Is imported from a high grade cable maker from Taiwan. Told me it sounds fantastic on everything you connect it to

It wouldnt surprise me if that OCC cable is actually higher end than the previous pure copper I posted for $68. Everyone that left reviews seems to love it. Can't wait to try it with my IT04.


----------



## facethemusic88

hakuzen said:


> for interconnect cables, i rely on Ghent (https://www.ghentaudio.com/), canare starquad mostly. affordable high quality, superb craft working, fast shipping, and great customer support.
> i tried some boutique expensive cables before. no way.



Hakuzen, any idea who makes cables with rsa/alo termination?


----------



## hakuzen

facethemusic88 said:


> Hakuzen, any idea who makes cables with rsa/alo termination?


you can ask ghent for interconnect rsa/alo. he makes custom cables.

if you want iem/headphones cable with rsa/alo termination, you can ask these guys (i've got 3 cables from them, and they are going to build a custom one for my ATH-M70x):
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/3879013
you can also go for luxury eidolic cables (they provide rsa/alo termination for most of their cables) at https://doublehelixcables.com/

but maybe the best option is to get a quality rsa/alo male to 2.5mm TRRS adapter, so you can use your 2.5mm TRRS standard cables:
https://doublehelixcables.com/product/ultrashort-adapter-for-adapting-amp-terminations/ (ultrashort quality adapter, no internal wiring)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/113245989446 (no internal wiring)


----------



## Randonneur

hakuzen said:


> for interconnect cables, i rely on Ghent (https://www.ghentaudio.com/), canare starquad mostly. affordable high quality, superb craft working, fast shipping, and great customer support.
> i tried some boutique expensive cables before. no way.



I'd second this. Inexpensive, decent materials.


----------



## facethemusic88

hakuzen said:


> you can ask ghent for interconnect rsa/alo. he makes custom cables.
> 
> if you want iem/headphones cable with rsa/alo termination, you can ask these guys (i've got 3 cables from them, and they are going to build a custom one for my ATH-M70x):
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/3879013
> ...



That is of great help my friend. I have contacted them. Lets see what they have for me.


----------



## -rowan-

Dsnuts said:


> Ya vendors will have a residual sales the next day to give a chance to people to snap up stuff one last time. If you get a 2nd chance I say go for it. The sales never last a 2nd day however. Jim at NiceHCK was telling me about this OCC cable. Is imported from a high grade cable maker from Taiwan. Told me it sounds fantastic on everything you connect it to
> 
> It wouldnt surprise me if that OCC cable is actually higher end than the previous pure copper I posted for $68. Everyone that left reviews seems to love it. Can't wait to try it with my IT04.



Guess what - one of my 11.11 purchases fell through so I took it as a sign to pull the trigger on this. 

Thank you for the enabling... I think.


----------



## Dsnuts

I like enabling. Especaily for fellow headfiers. Lol. Let us know how that worked out. The wait begins. I ended up spending around $500 the other day. unreal I set my budget for $250 and blew that pretty quickly. 

Will see how these cables turn out. Please report with your findings.


----------



## josesol07

Hi, got BGVP DM6 IEM with the  Copper & Silver Plated Copper (C & SPC) cable. Looking for an option that flatens the sound signature, equivalent to the stock Silver Plated Copper (SPC) cable.
Is there anything available on Aliexpress or Amazon USA for less or about $20?
I am overwhelmed by the many options in Aliexpress. Appreciate your help


----------



## hakuzen

josesol07 said:


> Hi, got BGVP DM6 IEM with the  Copper & Silver Plated Copper (C & SPC) cable. Looking for an option that flatens the sound signature, equivalent to the stock Silver Plated Copper (SPC) cable.
> Is there anything available on Aliexpress or Amazon USA for less or about $20?
> I am overwhelmed by the many options in Aliexpress. Appreciate your help


the cable won't change tonal signature by any means, regardless of its material and thickness. no tonal alterations.
i think the cable could affect to distortion/thickness, but this is still to be demonstrated. if this was true, you'd get slightly thinner sound with pure silver compared to pure copper or spc. useful for dm6 warm (means thick) sound; less bass rumble, mids body, illusion of lighter bass and more detailed mids and highs.
that's why i prefer pure copper cables for analytical thin sounding iems, and pure silver for thick (warm) sounding iems.
but you can't find decent thick pure silver cables <$20.


----------



## autosleeper

I’d like to try a pure silver on my DM6 to see whether they would indeed sound leaner. Could anyone recommend one at no more than $100?


----------



## facethemusic88

autosleeper said:


> I’d like to try a pure silver on my DM6 to see whether they would indeed sound leaner. Could anyone recommend one at no more than $100?


What do they sound like now? I have mine coming. Waiting out to see what they sound like before getting nice balanced cable.


----------



## josesol07

hakuzen said:


> the cable won't change tonal signature by any means, regardless of its material and thickness. no tonal alterations.
> i think the cable could affect to distortion/thickness, but this is still to be demonstrated. if this was true, you'd get slightly thinner sound with pure silver compared to pure copper or spc. useful for dm6 warm (means thick) sound; less bass rumble, mids body, illusion of lighter bass and more detailed mids and highs.
> that's why i prefer pure copper cables for analytical thin sounding iems, and pure silver for thick (warm) sounding iems.
> but you can't find decent thick pure silver cables <$20.



Point taken, You just saved me $20. Getting more tonal variations with tip rolling. thanks


----------



## -rowan-

josesol07 said:


> Hi, got BGVP DM6 IEM with the  Copper & Silver Plated Copper (C & SPC) cable. Looking for an option that flatens the sound signature, equivalent to the stock Silver Plated Copper (SPC) cable.
> Is there anything available on Aliexpress or Amazon USA for less or about $20?
> I am overwhelmed by the many options in Aliexpress. Appreciate your help





autosleeper said:


> I’d like to try a pure silver on my DM6 to see whether they would indeed sound leaner. Could anyone recommend one at no more than $100?



To add to hakuzen's comments -

I doubt any cable, regardless of price, is capable of this.

I might get a new cable to improve an IEM if I've established that the stock cable is the bottleneck in its performance. But if I wanted to alter its signature, I would start elsewhere.

Tip rolling, for instance - in my experience at least, spiral dots tend to bring out the highs and mids as well as attenuate the bass. Ymmv, but it could be worth trying if you're after a leaner sound.

Your DAP/source could be another variable - in fact, changing almost anything else in your rig would bring about a more significant difference.

Failing which, I'd flip the DM6 while there's still so much interest in it and continue the search for a flatter IEM


----------



## hakuzen

yep, tip rolling can alter upper-mids and highs (because resonances are altered due to material, length, and tube diameter of the tips).
measured frequency response of a few of them with zs6, and a pair of cables.
tip rolling
2 cables rolling
i plan to make exhaustive comparison of many tips (got several types) and many cables (including distortion in this case). when i can find the time for it (not now)..


----------



## hakuzen

autosleeper said:


> I’d like to try a pure silver on my DM6 to see whether they would indeed sound leaner. Could anyone recommend one at no more than $100?


check in this thread (not so many pages yet), some pure silver affordable cables which could fit your needs have been commented.


----------



## autosleeper

facethemusic88 said:


> What do they sound like now? I have mine coming. Waiting out to see what they sound like before getting nice balanced cable.



Look, pretty good! Got them two weeks ago and I'm liking them a little more as time goes by. I got them to complement my E5000 as I wanted something more cold and analytical so was initially disappointed by how warm/thick they are (my bad for not doing my research properly before buying). They are a great set of IEMs though, was listening to Bowie's Low this morning and it was the best I've ever heard that record: pure pleasure. (They also look pretty sweet in the clear casing).

Giving up on the silver cable idea, @hakuzen and @-rowan- are undoubtedly correct: tip rolling is the way to go. Would be good to try a different source too as my ZX300 is a warm 'un, but I don't have DAP rolling money


----------



## -rowan-

autosleeper said:


> Giving up on the silver cable idea, @hakuzen and @-rowan- are undoubtedly correct: tip rolling is the way to go. Would be good to try a different source too as my ZX300 is a warm 'un, but I don't have DAP rolling money



Not necessarily. Your cable budget could probably get you a quite decent chi-fi DAP with the kind of sound that suits your needs if the idiosyncratic UI doesn't deter you.

Off the top of my head, the Xduoo X3 skews colder and more 'analytical' and can probably be had for less than $100 these days. There was that pitch problem etc but it's no longer an issue with the rockbox fix. The Fiio X3ii is quite flat and likely quite affordable now that it's been superseded by the mk iii (which I haven't heard). Both are still pretty capable despite being a few years old, but you might find more up-to-date recs in the DAP threads as well.

(My daily DAP is the Cayin N5ii but that's warmish as well so it's not going to suit your needs.)

Anyway, glad the DM6 is growing on you! I don't want to dissuade you from cable-rolling altogether, only temper your expectations of the kind of sonic changes that you're likely to get from it. I don't deny that the changes are sometimes audible (or I wouldn't have ordered a rat's nest of cables during 11.11) - it's just a matter of the other options in the signal chain making the bigger difference.


----------



## SBranson

I have the DM6 with the hybrid cable and find that unless I eq up the 1,2,4 khz region by about 2db they tend to sound a little muffled.  With the eq they sound quite good but was thinking of getting a silver cable... https://www.aliexpress.com/item/***...&terminal_id=a93eccb307ab4afca192b0e8039ae845  or I was also looking at this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GZNQK9G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A267P2DT104U3C&psc=1

You think that either would clean up the sound a little?  I would've gotten the spc cable but I got them off a treble-shy friend who ordered them with the other cable.

I can live with the eq bump as that seems to correspond on the freq charts with my other iems.

ps... i'm using spiral dot tips at present


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 18, 2018)

SBranson said:


> I have the DM6 with the hybrid cable and find that unless I eq up the 1,2,4 khz region by about 2db they tend to sound a little muffled.  With the eq they sound quite good but was thinking of getting a silver cable... https://www.aliexpress.com/item/***...&terminal_id=a93eccb307ab4afca192b0e8039ae845  or I was also looking at this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GZNQK9G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A267P2DT104U3C&psc=1
> 
> You think that either would clean up the sound a little?  I would've gotten the spc cable but I got them off a treble-shy friend who ordered them with the other cable.
> 
> ...


a cable won't lift those 2dB up in 1,2,4kHz. guess a good quality silver cable could make sound slightly thinner (although this is not demonstrated yet), helping to perceive mids to highs a bit clearer (but not louder compared to other frequencies).

the first cable you linked uses this wire:
7N OCC silver (gold painted) 0.05mm*48(27awg,OD:1.2mm)*4cores UV-PVC sleeve. expect around 240mΩ DC resistance per signal.

the 2nd cable is different; it uses this wire, probably.
99.9% pure Silver (not 7N, worse quality silver probably); TPU insulated layer of 0.05mm*50(27awg) + pure silver shield 0.05mm*45(28awg) OD:1.5mm * 4cores TPU sleeve.
they use shield layer for ground/cold signal probably. so each core carries 2 signal. this way, diameter for signal is equivalent to 24.5awg approximately. mine measured left+:137, right+:136, left-:131, right-:139 mΩ.

so for the same price, you get 2x thicker cable of a supposedly worse quality silver, in case 2 (btw, it's a neat looking wire, so shiny and soft..). you can choose between quality of silver (supposedly) of cable 1 or thickness of cable 2.
or you can go for the 8 cores version of cable 1, which is equivalent to 24awg, to get same thickness than cable 2, of a supposedly better silver quality. i'll receive this cable (8 cores) tomorrow. so shall measure it (expect around 128mΩ dc resistance per signal).
hope i can demonstrate different distortion (or any difference) in high quality cables, different materials, soon. nothing is demonstrated yet.

btw, spiral dots are a good choice for getting louder mids and highs, compared to lows.


----------



## SBranson

hakuzen said:


> a cable won't lift those 2dB up in 1,2,4kHz. guess a good quality silver cable could make sound slightly thinner (although this is not demonstrated yet), helping to perceive mids to highs a bit clearer (but not louder compared to other frequencies).
> 
> the first cable you linked uses this wire:
> 7N OCC silver (gold painted) 0.05mm*48(27awg,OD:1.2mm)*4cores UV-PVC sleeve. expect around 240mΩ DC resistance per signal.
> ...




Thanks for such a thorough response.  I wish I could predict how they would react with the DM6 based on your measurements.  I did a lot of cable rolling many years ago when I was in 2 ch audio but not so much with headphones/iems.  Very interesting to see them quantified though.
I jumped on the hype train with the DM6 and though I think they are a great value at their price, I'm not 100% convinced on keeping them.  Because my friend bought the cable I wouldn't have chosen, I am constantly wondering if the SPC cable would have resulted in a sound I would prefer..  I know it wouldn't be a drastic change just a slight tilt upwards to seem clearer.


----------



## hakuzen

i also jumped on DM6 hype train, but for only $137. knew they could be warmer (thicker) and darker than i'd wish, wouldn't had jumped on them for retail price.
was hesitating to order toneking t88k, because i love toneking t4 neutral analytical sound, but heard t88k would be quite warmer than t4, and they would cost 3x dm6 price.
for $137 i can try another warm iem, to see if they are a clear improvement over ~$80 warm tenhz pro 4 and audbos p4. dm6 aren't shipped, so i'll be able to cancel the order soon if i regret to try them. i understand you find dm6 mids recessed and grainy (too fat?).
i'll measure and compare various iem cables as soon as possible (not only frequency response, which i already know it's not affected noticeably, but other parameters). shall post results here.


----------



## SBranson

Wow... great prices.  I got my DM6 off my friend for what works out to about $165usd.  He decided to keep the P4 Pro instead as he found the treble in the DM6 a bit much. We have very different preferences...  I tried the p4 pro and thought them to be even less resolving than the DM6.  I know that part of my want of a bit more in the upper mids and treble is due to my age and my particular hearing (we get tested at work each year) but in looking at the charts both my EE ESR and my Noble Savants have that lift that I eq'ed into the DM6.  Maybe it's just one of those things where listening so long to a kind of signature gives one the sense of what's right over just what's familiar.  I'm going to listen to the DM6s until I get used to them.. brain burn in... then do some comparisons.  I use the DM6s at work and do notice that sometimes they sound so good that they approach that "uncanny valley" thing where the music "reality" conflicts with the external reality. It's the spatial cues thing... anyway,,, that's truly getting off topic.

I think I'll get the 8 core version of the **** and see what that does...


----------



## hakuzen

SBranson said:


> Wow... great prices.  I got my DM6 off my friend for what works out to about $165usd.  He decided to keep the P4 Pro instead as he found the treble in the DM6 a bit much. We have very different preferences...  I tried the p4 pro and thought them to be even less resolving than the DM6.  I know that part of my want of a bit more in the upper mids and treble is due to my age and my particular hearing (we get tested at work each year) but in looking at the charts both my EE ESR and my Noble Savants have that lift that I eq'ed into the DM6.  Maybe it's just one of those things where listening so long to a kind of signature gives one the sense of what's right over just what's familiar.  I'm going to listen to the DM6s until I get used to them.. brain burn in... then do some comparisons.  I use the DM6s at work and do notice that sometimes they sound so good that they approach that "uncanny valley" thing where the music "reality" conflicts with the external reality. It's the spatial cues thing... anyway,,, that's truly getting off topic.
> 
> I think I'll get the 8 core version of the **** and see what that does...


thanks, you've given golden info about dm6 to me.
yea, i think you've made the right choice; for a bit more, you get the chance to get the thicker and better quality wire: got mine for $66 usd at 11.11 after using $10 ali coupon, plus select and store coupons and discounts. so if you dare about getting a good price and you aren't in a hurry, check often your shopping cart in your mobile (there are two shops offering discount of this item frequently), to find a suitable price.
and don't forget to tell the seller to pay attention to ship the right cable. first time i ordered this cable, i received the cable of your 2nd link. at last, i kept it for around $44 usd, but i don't know if it's a good idea to use shield layering as cold signal in balanced (well, there shouldn't be noticeable interference in a 1.2m iem cable, so guess it's ok).
if you don't mind to pay a bit more, to choose color of the cable, and plugs style, check this link:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32847754222.html


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

hakuzen said:


> i'll measure and compare various iem cables as soon as possible (not only frequency response, which i already know it's not affected noticeably, but other parameters). shall post results here.


This quote is holding you to it.  Thanks!


----------



## facethemusic88

LaughMoreDaily said:


> This quote is holding you to it.  Thanks!


Lol. Hakuzen is one of the few who actually fills his posts with a tonne of details. Even though I have have been here a short while, he has been immensely helpful in me making some decisions to get audio gear.


----------



## hakuzen

LaughMoreDaily said:


> This quote is holding you to it.  Thanks!


thanks for the remind, i have that on top of my urgent tasks, but below than publishing a long awaited update of our mobile game (MTB downhill)


----------



## Dsnuts

These are new. Never seen this brand before. Going for $24 







https://www.aliexpress.com/item/RG0...lgo_pvid=a41f25b5-d6a7-4246-a216-ce3cb18f6d9a


----------



## Dsnuts

Another version. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/RG0...lgo_pvid=4cc7b491-e955-44e9-b869-867971c5b0b7


----------



## Dsnuts

So Ibasso has a sale on their higher end CB13 cable for $129. This is from $200 what they retail for. http://www.ibasso.com/


----------



## thejoker13

Dsnuts said:


> So Ibasso has a sale on their higher end CB13 cable for $129. This is from $200 what they retail for. http://www.ibasso.com/


Man, I want to buy this immediately! For some reason, my mobile isn't allowing me to add it to my cart though, ughhh.


----------



## thejoker13

I just picked up this cable today. It's about 40.00 off of it's normal asking price, so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I am tempted to try the CB13 since I like the CB12 so much. The Stock cable on the IT04.


----------



## hakuzen

thejoker13 said:


> I just picked up this cable today. It's about 40.00 off of it's normal asking price, so I couldn't pass it up.


so at last, this wire is not pure silver (as advertised in crappy banned shops). it's 7N OCC copper, silver plated.
so now i don't own any thick pure silver cable to measure and compare with thick pure copper.. i'll have to use some pure silver (i hope) thin cable which is around....



Dsnuts said:


> So Ibasso has a sale on their higher end CB13 cable for $129. This is from $200 what they retail for. http://www.ibasso.com/


CB13 wire reminds me this wire, hope they aren't the same..


----------



## Dsnuts

Decription from Penon 

*iBasso CB13 MMCX Balanced Cable*


Brand: IBASSO
Model: CB13
Mono Crystal Silver & Mono Crystal Copper
Braided Tangle Free Construction
Proprietary High Quality Construction
Handmade 8-wire braided cable
5N mono crystal silver wire and 6N OCC wire
Proprietary high quality dielectric
Connector: MMCX 

2.5mm gold plated balanced TRRS


----------



## hakuzen

thejoker13 said:


> I just picked up this cable today. It's about 40.00 off of it's normal asking price, so I couldn't pass it up.


i ended buying it as well, after being cheated twice by the tricky banned seller (never more..), although it is not pure silver cable. thanks.
btw, i was near to purchase toneking t88k two days ago (25%off, great offer), but waited for yesterday ali coupons and the offer vanished  i'll wait for a future good price.


----------



## facethemusic88

link to the above cable?


----------



## hakuzen

facethemusic88 said:


> link to the above cable?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32952865240.html
niceHck


----------



## thejoker13

hakuzen said:


> i ended buying it as well, after being cheated twice by the tricky banned seller (never more..), although it is not pure silver cable. thanks.
> btw, i was near to purchase toneking t88k two days ago (25%off, great offer), but waited for yesterday ali coupons and the offer vanished  i'll wait for a future good price.


I also picked this one up. I believe you have it and recommend it?
 
I couldn't pass it up because of the prime protection. I'm pissed at the banned store, because I had my 160.00 pure silver cable break after 4 days and they're fighting me over a replacement. I'm hoping I like these 2 new cables, and would love for you to measure your new one whenever you receive it.
I'm sorry to hear about the T88k, but hopefully you can get it sometime soon.


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 24, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> I also picked this one up. I believe you have it and recommend it?
> 
> I couldn't pass it up because of the prime protection. I'm pissed at the banned store, because I had my 160.00 pure silver cable break after 4 days and they're fighting me over a replacement. I'm hoping I like these 2 new cables, and would love for you to measure your new one whenever you receive it.
> I'm sorry to hear about the T88k, but hopefully you can get it sometime soon.


i'm in love with the 7n occ 4 cores cable. dunno if it is 7n occ copper, and it might be placebo, but it's the cable i get when using any high resolution iem and having doubts about other cables. you can be safe it doesn't degrade the sound; its great conductivity is a plus in order to avoid any tonal alteration of multi-BAs due to impedance. it's equivalent to 20awg conductor/signal (around 60mΩ). in the other hand, it's heavy (36g, compared with usual ~25g) and not so flexible than others (63 strands of 0.1mm per core is thick).
yea, when you order at the banned shop, better pray for not having any issue: you'll be screwed and will waste lot of time and nerves by bargaining with mr. scrooge 



Spoiler



he sent me a 4 cores cable instead of the 8 cores spc (gold painted); then he suggested i keep the wrong cable for same price (or even higher) than retail price; i.e., after his "mistake" he pretended to earn a new sale. at last, i kept the cable (pure silver one, in theory) for a decent price, and asked him to ensure that the next time i order the 8c cable, i'd get the right one. he agreed and.. received again the same cheaper cable instead. he pretended to repeat the trick. i've sent the cable back, and shall never spend a cent there. it isn't worth it to try to save a few bucks, when at the end, you loose way more from your time and peace.



the cable of niceHck, due to its composition (0.05mm*48*8c), is equivalent to 24awg per signal (2 cores). if plugs and solders are ok, expect around 120mΩ dc resistance.
i'm anxious to finish my urgent tasks, to mount the rig again and start measuring distortion differences between cables, if any, and real tonal differences when using them with sensitive BAs

i keep an eye on t88k permanently. the great "offer" was an unintended bug in a new way of offering shop discounts. pity i didn't catch it.. shall probably have to wait for long before seeing that discount.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh dang fellas. This cable is for real!. On sale right now for $48 from NiceHCK. I just got this tonight. I have them on a NiceHCK M6 earphone and I tried a few of the other cables in conjunction to see what these cable do.







These bring up better definition in the sound. I want to say even better sounding than my silver cable I just tried on the same earphones. Bass has better definition as well.
Pure OCC copper cable from NiceHCK https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...424.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dEsYTdw   Jim from NiceHCK gave me a heads up on this cable. He was saying these are one of his best sounding cables they sell. I can confirm.


----------



## Carlsan

Dsnuts said:


> Oh dang fellas. This cable is for real!. On sale right now for $48 from NiceHCK. I just got this tonight. I have them on a NiceHCK M6 earphone and I tried a few of the other cables in conjunction to see what these cable do.
> 
> These bring up better definition in the sound. I want to say even better sounding than my silver cable I just tried on the same earphones. Bass has better definition as well.
> Pure OCC copper cable from NiceHCK https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...424.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dEsYTdw   Jim from NiceHCK gave me a heads up on this cable. He was saying these are one of his best sounding cables they sell. I can confirm.



I just put these on my  InEars Audio Zen 4's that  I got from Massdrop, replaced a stiffer silver cable that I had.

I completely agree that they are wonderful cables. Excellent resolution that helps bring up the bottom end of the sound yet also adds to the high end extension/sparkle.


----------



## facethemusic88

Thanks Hakuzen. What would you recommend I go with for the dm6(5-BA)? I have yet to receive those and would like to go balanced. I am leaning towards the pure copper ones instead of the spc/ps(anything silver/gold). Should I get the iems and hear them out first before jumping to get a decent balanced cable? Thanks


----------



## hakuzen

Dsnuts said:


> Oh dang fellas. This cable is for real!. On sale right now for $48 from NiceHCK. I just got this tonight. I have them on a NiceHCK M6 earphone and I tried a few of the other cables in conjunction to see what these cable do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if the silver cable you mention is that from dd-audio, this wire is "pure silver + gold plated 7n occ": we could think it's 7N pure silver golden plated/painted, but it have turned to be 7N occ copper, plated with pure silver (+gold painted).
i got the hck lz 6N frozen single crystal copper from nicehck, very similar to this 6N GC-OCC. it's equivalent to 27awg (~240mΩ). i've not tried it yet but, regardless of not so great conductivity, expect good quality copper material, so guess it doesn't degrade the sound and you can appreciate the iem resolution at its best, like you've stated with this new cable.



facethemusic88 said:


> Thanks Hakuzen. What would you recommend I go with for the dm6(5-BA)? I have yet to receive those and would like to go balanced. I am leaning towards the pure copper ones instead of the spc/ps(anything silver/gold). Should I get the iems and hear them out first before jumping to get a decent balanced cable? Thanks


the spc/ps seems to be spc at last. so i don't expect to notice any difference with good quality pure copper ones; if you aim to this good quality spc cable, go for nicehck version.
for dm6, i'd take any cable which respect the iem resolution (good quality conductor), and have good conductivity (dm6 is a very sensitive multi-BA).
the 7n occ thick copper 4 cores is a safe bet, if you don't mind to wear a heavy and not so flexible cable. but any true occ cable would serve as well, included this last 6n gc-occ from niceHck.


----------



## docentore

Someone recommended me getting pure silver cable for thinksound ON2. Ordered this one, hopefully it's going to be good
YYAUDIO Hifi 3.5mm to 3.5mm AUX Cable pure silver main core Siver-plated screening3.5mm jack to 3.5mm Male Aux Cable
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/1Fg71BT


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 28, 2018)

received GUCraftsman cables.
my intuition was right, as usual (at the end, it works better than my logic, although intuition starts from a logic filter probably).
[click on pics for detail]


they have measured (dc resistance, L+, R+, L+, R-, in mΩ; and weight, including plugs and strap):
he400i copper  142  143  133  135
mmcx copper 136  143  127  130  (26.85g)
mmcx silver  135  133  124  128  (27.5g)
so they are definitely 8 cores of 0.08mm*19strands (equivalent to 27awg per core), PVC sleeved. the cable is equivalent to 24awg per signal (2 cores). quite good conductivity, while keeping good flexibility ad softness (they aren't so flexible and soft than some thinner wires).

i've tested them. xduoo x20 balanced with toneking t4, and zishan dsd ak4495 + ghostaudio miniA1 amp + he400i (single end).
when compared with 7n occ thicker cables, after trying hard, i barely notice any difference, which is great.
when compared with stock HE400i cable.. oh, man, the difference is quite noticeable: this cable respects headphones resolution, less distortion, cleaner sound. amazing.
everyday i listen to and compare cables, the more convinced i am about the difference consists mainly in distortion. i must measure this asap..

when i saw these guys use the same wires for all their hand-crafted cables, i supposed that they chose their wire carefully. so the wire must be true 6N pocc, as claimed. my ears also do believe it, after comparing them with my best cables (7n occ and so). manufacturer says that silver wire is "pocc single crystal silver" (not silver plated copper). hope to confirm this with measurements.
i'd go silver for warm phones, and copper for thin ones, but i couldn't hear a conclusive sound difference between them. maybe silver sounds slightly thinner. or choose by aesthetics criteria..

the presentation is awesome: the box, the bag with their logo/ideograms.. i'm in love with the y-divider and chin slider (which is tight, it doesn't slide by its own). they are made of some metal, the shape and text remind where they are made in (i think they've chosen it very well: the size, shape, and text). the look is superb. you can choose with or without ear guides (thermoplastic). you get an exclusive unique hand-made cable. the only but i found, is i'd like a longer/softer/progressive strain relief in the jack.

and essential: these guys are very communicative, enthusiast, love their work, provide every info you ask for, solve issues easy, can make custom cables (i'm going to order a ATH-M70x cable, not in their shop inventory, to them), and are very efficient, kind, and cordial. highly recommended. try to get advantage of last promotion day!   i'm very happy with the result.

some more pics (color of the copper cable is darker than in these pics; color of the silver cable is shiny grey, or who knows.. did i mention i'm color blinded?), including a gift: alo audio balanced to trs adapter (nice one!):

mmcx copper:







he400i copper:




(good strain reliefs here; below the transparent part, a more rigid part is colored red/black, to differentiate sides)

mmcx silver:







Edit: forgot to add links (before starting to receive PMs asking for them..)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32887680475.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32887728749.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32889002978.html


----------



## crabdog

If you like supple cables this one is really nice.
https://primeaudio.org/hifihear-16-core-cable-review/


----------



## hakuzen

crabdog said:


> If you like supple cables this one is really nice.
> https://primeaudio.org/hifihear-16-core-cable-review/


yup. i got the 16 cores spc silver color from a similar chinese brand, and i was not impressed. i mean, it is a good cable and looks neat, but the difference of price i paid compared with its 8 cores sibling, has prevented me to try another. i'll might try another one in a near future (nicehck version, who ships the product immediately and haven't after-sale issues; https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32954926911.html)


----------



## crabdog

hakuzen said:


> yup. i got the 16 cores spc silver color from a similar chinese brand, and i was not impressed. i mean, it is a good cable and looks neat, but the difference of price i paid compared with its 8 cores sibling, has prevented me to try another. i'll might try another one in a near future (nicehck version, who ships the product immediately and haven't after-sale issues; https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32954926911.html)


Well, technically the 16 should have double the amount of wire. Whether it does or not I don't know. As for any difference in sound between 8 and 16 cores I don't have 2 the same to test.


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 26, 2018)

crabdog said:


> Well, technically the 16 should have double the amount of wire. Whether it does or not I don't know. As for any difference in sound between 8 and 16 cores I don't have 2 the same to test.


no, it doesn't. your statement would be valid if the type of the cores was the same. in that case, it would have around double conductivity (half resistance per signal).
but 16 cores often uses thinner cores than their 8 cores siblings (fewer strands, or thinner, or both).
in the case of the 16 cores cable i measured (one of these chinese brands, who uses same wire often, even i suspect they are made by the same manufacturers), dc resistance was:  232   236   221   235 mOhms.
its 8 cores sibling (same brand, same plugs, and probably same wire manufacturer and style line) measured: 260   270   260   260 mOhms.
so i got only around 12% better conductivity, for almost 2x the price.

edit: these are the cables i measured, both same brand, same plugs, spc wire..


----------



## superuser1

hakuzen said:


> no, it doesn't. your statement would be valid if the type of the cores is the same. in that case, it would have around double conductivity (half resistance per signal).
> but 16 cores often uses thinner cores than their 8 cores siblings (fewer strands, or thinner, or both).
> in the case of the 16 cores cable i measured (one of these chinese brands, who uses same wire often, even i suspect they are made by the same manufacturers), dc resistance was:  232   236   221   235 mOhms.
> its 8 cores sibling (same brand, same plugs, and probably same wire manufacturer and style line) measured: 260   270   260   260 mOhms.
> so i got only around 12% better conductivity, for almost 2x the price.


Interesting!


----------



## hakuzen

made a review of gu-craftsman cables..
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/gucraftsman-headphones-earphones-cables.23451/reviews#review-21214


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 27, 2018)

These sales are killing me. So I bought 2 more cables. Geeze. I think I spent just as much on cables on this years sales vs earphones. Well I bought a single earphone the HQ12. Which has yet to be made. Lovely.

So I was browsing the express today and I found something I have yet to see. I have to admit I have a soft spot for silver cables. Pure the better. I still haven't received my 4 core silver I ordered on 11.11 but I found a new one. There are many SPC cables that look like these and are designed like these but none I have seen yet that is actual silver. Until now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Proof

The thing melts into a silver bead is all I am saying. I can slay a vampire with this or is it a werewolf. In any case. These seem to be the real deal. @ 8 cores I have not seen a pure silver 8 core till today. The bad news is that these were not on sale. The good new is they cost only $70. Which in cable terms for an 8 core pure silver cable is a bargain.  I went ahead and ordered one.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/8-c...743.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.40814c4dN7IiUz


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 27, 2018)

The other cable I ended up getting. I regretted not snapping one up on 11.11 and I had no idea they were gonna do a BF sale with the same price. One dealer had these for $38ish and they had an extra offer for $2 off for the item so I went with it. I have no basis for buying this other than 1) It is golden 2) 8 cores 3) in balanced 4) comes in a very nice crafted wooden box.   I figure worse case scenario I can match it up with my Solaris and it will be uber bling with all that GOLD.






Ultimately I went with my gut feeling on this one. These guys actually make nice sounding cables. It was on sale what the heck.https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...966.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.14d74c4dMUhyhQ 

No more random cable buying for me! That is it.


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 27, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> These sales are killing me. So I bought 2 more cables. Geeze. I think I spent just as much on cables on this years sales vs earphones. Well I bought a single earphone the HQ12. Which has yet to be made. Lovely.
> 
> So I was browsing the express today and I found something I have yet to see. I have to admit I have a soft spot for silver cables. Pure the better. I still haven't received my 4 core silver I ordered on 11.11 but I found a new one. There are many SPC cables that look like these and are designed like these but none I have seen yet that is actual silver. Until now
> 
> ...


lol. and blackish silver is shown at some parts of the wire in the first photo. silver, no doubt. it's funny how they have to prove it, due to our total skepticism.
this wire could be 0.10mm*7strands*8cores, equivalent to near 27awg/signal. expect 225mOhms of pure silver.

i've found a cable made with same wire than gu-craftsman silver cable (24awg/signal); i think you posted this before, or saw it at discovery thread:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32889502747.html
same color and braid ("cylinder" braid). also advertised as pure silver.


----------



## Dsnuts

The price on that particular cable I saw at one point for $68ish. Now it is $93. I like the looks of that one as well but the only draw back for me is that they only come in single ended. I only buy cables in 2.5mm balanced. I get much better use that way. I have several 3.5mm male to 2.5mm female adapters I use when I want to use one of my balanced cables in single ended.  To me it don't make sense to get a single ended cable now a days since I can used balanced cables with adapters and then go balanced on my sources.  

I have been eyeing cables on the express this entire year and that 8 core silver lunashops cable is the first time I have seen that so I am gonna take a chance on it. Hoping for the best. Will most definitely report once I get them.


----------



## hakuzen

it's true! didn't check there is only trs version.
i do the same. 2.5mm balanced, mmcx cables. several 3.5mm male to 2.5mm female adapters, and several mmcx female to 2-pins 0.78mm male (had to sand the pins of two of them to fit into some 2-pin iems).
and i'm also done with cables for a long while.

found some funny issues with the last kz upgrade cheap cables i received today. QC is a total mess.


----------



## Dsnuts

So far I have only gotten 1 of my 5 cables I ordered during sales. But if the first cable I got is any indication of the greatness to follow. Cant wait to get my mits on my other cables.  

I am hoping I will actually get my HQ12 at some point too. Love that they don't advertise on their site that it is a preorder only. Lol.


----------



## hakuzen

found the wire of your cable at lunashops. it's 0.08*10. equivalent to 27awg/signal as well.
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6246


----------



## april435

Has anyone tried this NiceHCK cable? https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/csEBC5CM


----------



## Slater

hakuzen said:


> lol. and blackish silver is shown at some parts of the wire in the first photo. silver, no doubt. it's funny how they have to prove it, due to our total skepticism.
> this wire could be 0.10mm*7strands*8cores, equivalent to near 27awg/signal. expect 225mOhms of pure silver.
> 
> i've found a cable made with same wire than gu-craftsman silver cable (24awg/signal); i think you posted this before, or saw it at discovery thread:
> ...



Yup, pure silver cable WILL blacken. ALL silver blackens in time (tarnish); it doesn’t matter if it’s wires or jewelry or coins or pure bullion. The only way to prevent it is to electroplate it with another metal.

It doesn’t hurt anything, but people seem to freak out whenever any cable oxidizes...


----------



## FastAndClean

i got the TRN balanced cables, they look high end


----------



## Dsnuts

More importantly do they sound high end?


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> More importantly do they sound high end?


that is not my photo, i am still waiting for the earphones to try them out, now i have only one with mmcx conectors but they sound very warm and i am not sure if they are detailed enough to notice the difference, so i will wait for the 10BA monster and the carbon one too , also one of the cables is for the OURART earbud with the new super thin titanium drivers


----------



## Trapok

FastAndClean said:


> i got the TRN balanced cables, they look high end


A little bit Bling bling


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of bling. This lunashops cable cost 2X as much as the silver one I ordered but supposed to be gold plated. Gold adding a bit of sonic changes to the silver. I am wondering about this one.


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## FastAndClean

they are so pretty, i can wear that instead of chain


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 28, 2018)

april435 said:


> Has anyone tried this NiceHCK cable? https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/csEBC5CM


i've tried his silver color version of that cable.
good build construction, nice furutech style plugs, and strain reliefs.
but too thin for my like.
silver color dc resistance of 2 2.5mm balanced cables (L+ R+ L- R-, in mΩ):
hck spc 8c furut silv 2pins:  310   303   302   319
hck spc 8c furut silv mmcx:   309   313   305   308
got quite better results (~180mΩ) with this thicker cable with eidolic style plugs (build construction and price are similar):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32880388943.html







FastAndClean said:


> i got the TRN balanced cables, they look high end


the wire used in this cable looks high end (color and thickness). the plugs and y-divider don't (they look cheap).
the wire used seems to be the most conductive of all <$10 cables.
but it's strange the way they are soldered, to get these dc resistances:
balanced jack (L+ R+ L- R-, in mΩ):
*423   *219   289   *150
429   *289   265   *137
414   *216   244   223
singe end jack (L R GndL GndR, in mΩ):
*454   *219   *135   *267
you won't notice the difference between left and right, in volume (<0.2dB imbalance), but i don't like this uneven soldering, it spoils the purpose of using a decent wire.
maybe the issue resides on the cheap jack itself, dunno


----------



## Slater (Nov 28, 2018)

hakuzen said:


> i've tried his silver color version of that cable.
> good build construction, nice furutech style plugs, and strain reliefs.
> but too thin for my like.
> silver color dc resistance of 2 2.5mm balanced cables (L+ R+ L- R-, in mΩ):
> ...



I just got my 1st (2) SE TRN cables yesterday (mmcx and 0.75mm; both 3.5mm SE).

Personally, I think they looked better in the TRN promotional photos (but doesn’t everything LOL).

I agree the plugs and splitter make it look cheap. I also wish the cable was copper/silver and not yellow/silver. It makes it look flashier than I would have wanted. I haven’t decided if I’m going to dye mine all black.

Interestingly, my impedance measurements were not as widely varying as yours (up to a 0.4ohm difference). The most I measured in both of my SE cables was a 0.2ohm difference.


----------



## hakuzen

Slater said:


> I just got my 1st (2) SE TRN cables yesterday (mmcx and 0.75mm; both 3.5mm SE).
> 
> Personally, I think they looked better in the TRN promotional photos (but doesn’t everything LOL).
> 
> ...


let them as they are and get the black and white. imo, this looks nicer than yellow/white (and i usually prefer vivid colors). the effect is like a shiny grey, and the black color plugs and splitter hides better their cheap material and finish.


----------



## Slater (Nov 28, 2018)

hakuzen said:


> let them as they are and get the black and white. imo, this looks nicer than yellow/white (and i usually prefer vivid colors). the effect is like a shiny grey, and the black color plugs and splitter hides better their cheap material and finish.



I agree. The finish on the splitter is called “knurled”, and it is normally used to provide for better grip on tool handles for example. But on the cable it looks extremely garish and cheap. I can understand why they did it on the plug, but it’s totally unnecessary on the y split. They should have just done a smooth finish on both (perhaps sandblasted or brushed finish instead of the polished look).

Now that I’ve seen them in person I’m going to order the black/silver version. Especially since most of my IEMs are black.

I am particularly happy with the mmcx version. It fits very tightly, even on IEMs that had loose stock cables. So I’m going to definitely pick up a few more mmcx. For $7, these are a no brainer (even with the impedance being off a few tenths - I don’t hear any balance difference).


----------



## FastAndClean (Dec 1, 2018)

i connected these cheap TRN cables to my Massdrop x NuForce EDC3 and Hisenior B5+, they sound very improved from the stock cables, especially EDC3(they had some veil in the mids with the stock cable, now is gone), however i am not sure that the improvement is coming from the cable material used, it is probably from the balanced 2.5mm connection


----------



## FastAndClean

i just purchased 3 more to run all of my earphones with removable cables balanced, i will run even my cheap TRN V80 balanced


----------



## maxxevv

@hakuzen 

The NickeHCK cables you recommended are the really well made indeed!! 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...030.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.ffe64c4dRHLOtW

I got them for US$15/- during the 11.11 sales.  
A friend who used to play RC cars has a battery resistance meter that he used for building battery packs ( to match batteries), he lent it to me on long-term loan as he isn't using it. 
Pretty incredible resistance measurements :  0.150, 0.128,  0.148, 0.126 Ohms for 0.75mm two-pin 2.5mm TRRS version.  ( I forgot to note down the left or right though)


----------



## kingdixon (Dec 3, 2018)

Hey guys,

Can you share your findings after you received your cables, which of those brands or vendors should we stick to, the most well made and their products are as described ?

After going through the thread, iam getting the feeling that nicehck and linsoul are a nice way to go.

I already bought 2 cables from a banned brand we shouldn't mention like 3 month ago, but never received them, so i disputed and gonna go for another 2 one mmcx and one 2 pin may be around 50$ each.


----------



## scottanz

I find these TRN cables the best I have bought,

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TRN...876.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3dd94c4dJZb6YJ

They are cheap, light, braided, and have pre-formed earhooks instead of the metal wire inside. They are longer than 120cm maybe 130cm.
and the 3.5mm plug is nice and small.


I bought the cables recommended by OP in the first post too

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...030.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.ffe64c4dRHLOtW

They are like a tank, thick heavy and short in length, a little shorter than 120cm and the weight is a real hassle using them as I can feel it against the top of my ears.
The 3.5mm plug is not as big as the Tin Audio T2 carbon fiber plug which is nice.


----------



## hakuzen

kingdixon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can you share your findings after you received your cables, which of those brands or vendors should we stick to, the most well made and their products are as described ?
> 
> ...


give me some time. i'll post a full list of my cables with resistance measurements and comments in a couple of hours (only one cable is already in transit, nicehck og-occ).
nicehck is a good store where to buy most things. linsoul offer is smaller, and can't find big discounts, compared to nicehck. but guess they are serious too.


----------



## thejoker13

I'm loving this combo alot. This pure copper/alloy cable can be purchased from various sellers. Unfortunately, I'm not able to share the link from the store I bought mine from. This cable pairs well with all of my various iem's and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Dsnuts

You know sometimes I wonder if there is such a huge difference between these Chifi cables and the boutique branded ones that cost an arm a leg and a kidney to buy. I mean they have to be better right since they cost $400-$1000. I will never in my lifetime buy one just to find out but the performance of these cheaper cables has shown me you don't have to spend much to get a really great sounding cable.

I suppose like all things in our hobby it is the laws of diminishing returns. It wouldnt surprise me one bit if my $70 silver cable performs just as good as a $300 silver cable with the $300 cable being 2%-5% better.


----------



## hakuzen (Dec 3, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> I'm loving this combo alot. This pure copper/alloy cable can be purchased from various sellers. Unfortunately, I'm not able to share the link from the store I bought mine from. This cable pairs well with all of my various iem's and I highly recommend it.


yea, i love that cable, look and performance. i've received today a third unit. but one solder is bad into the jack, R+ signal: 3Ω to open circuit (no sound) when touching the cable. a nightmare to ask for a replacement, ship the bad unit back.. but the jack is glued or very tight screwed and i'm afraid to damage it by trying to open.
the other 2 units are perfect and are my reference now.

i've also received today the new nicehck cable, 7n occ copper, plated with pure silver and some gold color, 8 cores. it's also in the thick and heavy side (33.4g), but very soft and flexible, and conductivity is superb as well. 100,101,98,111 mΩ
sure you can get one of the cleanest sound with this cable, as with the 7n occ 4 cores cable.
this wire is also advertised in other shops as pure silver, but guess it's copper, with true pure silver plating.
7N OCC spc 0.05mm*48(27awg,OD:1.2mm)*8c UV-PVC sleeve [2c/signal: 24AWG]
the quality of the material and plugs (eidolic type, i like them more than furutech type, although bigger) must be very good, because i expected resistance to be about 120mΩ (10Ω higher), based on its structure and length.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32952865240.html





some of the cables around:


edit: at last, i've given up about getting t88k. there is another good offer now, but the comments about their so thick sound (even thicker than audbos p4) make me feel they are not for me.
will wait for more reference and thinner iems.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 3, 2018)

Verboten!


----------



## superuser1

hakuzen said:


> yea, i love that cable, look and performance. i've received today a third unit. but one solder is bad into the jack, R+ signal: 3Ω to open circuit (no sound) when touching the cable. a nightmare to ask for a replacement, ship the bad unit back.. but the jack is glued or very tight screwed and i'm afraid to damage it by trying to open.
> the other 2 units are perfect and are my reference now.
> 
> 
> ...






Which cable is that one?


----------



## hakuzen (Dec 4, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> This $7 cable works well on for example on my UE900S and my Tinaudio T2:


yes, i think that might be one of the best value mmcx under $10 cables. didn't add it to the list of kz cables because it's mmcx.
measured (L,R,GndL,GndR): 384   384   375   376 mΩ. very good for such a thin a 4 cores cable. and the metallic oyaide styled jack is better than most in $10 cables.
got issues with the cheap new 8 cores cables from trn and kz. this one is right soldered and you get very similar resistance in all signals.



superuser1 said:


> Which cable is that one?


it's the cable posted immediately above, with pic, link and measurements. new nicehck pure silver (and "gold") plated 7n occ copper cable. received it today, and i'm listening to toneking t4 with them right now.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 3, 2018)

Verboten!


----------



## hakuzen (Jun 5, 2019)

ATTENTION: this post is not being updated anymore.
go to https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/
to watch last updated lists.

*
DC RESISTANCE AND IMPRESSIONS OF SOME CABLES (BELOW 400mΩ, AVERAGE)*



Spoiler: pics & comments of cables, part 1



*125*. 7n occ 4c (copper,furt,MV): 57/57/*bad*/55..59/59/*bad/*57..53/53/54/54..64/62/62/71..[36g]
7n occ copper or alloy (let's trust it..), 0.1mm*63-65strands*4cores (equivalent to 20AWG/signal). PU or PVC sleeve. shiny copper color, great look.
best conductivity. total clean sound, reference (bold bass while keeping treble detail).
thick and heavy (36g vs 26g average weight). due to thickness, less flexible and stiffer than others, braid work is a bit loose, the solders into the jack get stressed, so take care of the jack. many sellers.
received one (from 4) with bad or broken solders into the jack.





wire used: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5994
or this: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32890538731.html










some links of cable:
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6039
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32900673249.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32915015689.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32890850938.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32905344372.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32923223671.html


*128*. 7n spc 4c (silver,eid,M): 63..64..58..71..[38g]
silver plated copper version of cable 125, and eidolic styled jack (way better jack and spliter).
sound is slightly different, but likely clean. no sub-bass rumble loss and rich upper mids details.
as stiff as 125.






*150*, *151*. ISN audio hi-fi. 16 cores.
structure: 0.08mm*19(27awg,OD:1mm)*16c [4c/signal:21.3AWG]. total OD:~6.5mm. 52.9g. length:1.29m (between extremes, counting plugs). splitter at 79-80cm.
no ear guides, simple heat shrink plastic as strain reliefs (it could be better, but given the rigidity of the cable, there is low risk of break due to big tangling). metallic matte splitter, polished chin slider (it looks like hard plastic, but could be aluminum).
it's like 2 cables in 1. double width, weight, and conductivity (superb). reasonably flexible for its width, but on the stiff side.
*
150*. C16 (single crystal copper): 78..83..73..86..[52.9g]
warm tilt, bold bass. it looses upper mids and treble detail (noticeable with high resolving iem).




*
151*. S16 (silver plated OCC copper): 82..81..77..88..[50.2g]
clean sound. thinner bass than C16. good to preserve upper-mids and treble resolution.





links:
https://penonaudio.com/isn-c16.html
https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-s16.html
*

160*, *161*. acrolink 6n occ 8c
structure: 0.10mm*19(25awg)*8c [2c/signal:~22.3AWG]. 6N pcocc copper. PVC sleeve. acrolink plugs.
total diameter:4mm; core diameter:1.1mm. splitter at 83-85cm of jack (30cm to the base of the ear).
thickness together with PVC sleeve makes the cable stiffer than others (like 130, for example). tight braid, long heat shrink plastic as strain relief (less rigid would be better) and ear guides. no chin slider. they come with a very nice hard plastic box with small magnets.
honest decent quality conductor material, superb conductivity. nice repairable plugs.
clean sound. copper version preserves lows better; spc version, mids and highs. in this case, i prefer sound with copper version (better, same level of best cables in the list), but i love purple color of sleeve in spc version (also available in orange and green).
*
160*. acrolink 6n occ 8c (lightgrey,MV): 95..95..91..102..[37g] copper (better sound)





*161*. acrolink 6n occ spc 8c (purple,MV): 90..99..83..95..[38g] spc (nice colors available)





wire used:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32867317898.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32867337142.html









links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000005778029.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000005827469.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000005968089.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000005907891.html
(other plugs and terminations at same shop)

*
130*,* 131*,* 132*. pure silver (and "gold"?) plated 7n occ copper (spc). let's trust it.. 0.05mm*48(27awg,OD:1.2mm)*8c UV-PVC [2c/signal:24AWG].
some sellers say it's pure silver wire, golden plated (but it's not). i bet this is one of few chi-cables which are true silver plated (not tin plated).
superb conductivity, very well built (specially 130). very soft and flexible (top one, considering the thickness). another clean sound, reference.
wire used: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5957





*130*. hck djy1 7n occ spc 8c (brown/gold,eid,M): 100..101..98..111..[33.4g]
eidolic type jack, chin slider; best conductivity from the 3, probably due to jack and solders:




links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32952865240.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32952957093.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33001973013.html


*131*. 7n occ spc 8c (brown,oyde,M): 107..114..106..125..[31.4g] defective
all brown, oyaide styled jack, no chin slider; received wrong cable twice, and then a defective one (one core is connecting R+ and L- -plug mass-; bad soldering; still unable to unscrew the jack, it seems glued  ):




links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32901256493.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32922963030.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32901915547.html

*132*. luna 7n occ spc 8c (brown/gold,furt,M): 121..121..116..151..[31.5g]
lunashops, furutech styled jack, no chin slider:




links (4/8 cores, oyaide/furutech styled jacks):
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5965 (4/8 cores)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32847754222.html (4/8 cores)

other cables using same wire (including terminations for headphones and other iems):
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5979
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32923111127.html
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5975
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5978
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6206
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6207
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5948 (4 cores)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32890074065.html (4 cores)


*133*. superb conductivity for such a thin wire. material must be true 6n occ, high quality. soft and flexible, although less than (130) due to resistant and durable pvc sleeve.
0.08mm*19(27awg)*8c [2c/signal:24AWG]. many terminations (even custom) for headphones available.
clean sound. reference.
reviewed here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/gucraftsman-headphones-earphones-cables.23451/reviews#review-21214
silver mmcx: pure occ single crystal silver (it could be silver plated 6n occ copper).
GUcraftsman silver 6n occ 8c (grey,alo,MV): 135..133..124..128..[27.5g]




copper mmcx: 6n occ single crystal copper.
GUcraftsman copper 6n occ 8c (light brown,alo,mmcx): 136..143..127..130..[26.8g]




copper 2.5mmTRS (for HE400i).
GUcraftsman copper 6n occ 8c (light brown,alo,2.5TRS): 142..143..133..135




links:
store: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/3879013
links of the cables i've purchased and tested:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32887680475.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32887728749.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32889002978.html
other distributors:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32947794522.html
links of other cables using same wire:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32889502747.html (silver cable)


*115*. pure silver.. plated copper wire. (TPU insulatedLayer 0.05mm*50 + shield 0.05mm*45)*4c. equivalent to 24.5awg when using shield layer (two cores/wire, so equivalent to 8 cores). shiny white or grey available, great look. soft, but not much flexible, even considering the loose braid.
white: spc+shield 4c[8c] (white silver,oyde,MV): 137/128..136/126..131/131..139/139..[27g]




grey (hck version):




wire used: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5932















links:
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6003
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32959055202.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32956288137.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33005667054.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32879385486.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32880716325.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32885809299.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000006050538.html
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6117
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6081
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6066


*170*. tw cryo 7n up-occ copper litz 4c (copper,eagle,M): 252..254..268..290..[21.46g]
structure: 0.07mm*19(OD:1.08mm/28AWG)*4c taiwan frozen 7n up-occ copper litz (independent shield/enamel of every thread in each core); "frozen and strengthened by American cryo parts".
eagle rhodium plated jack, sandal wood divider and chin slider (no metal). strain relief is stiff (heat-shrink rigid tube); this could be much improved..
mmcx and 2pins terminations, 2.5, 3.5, 4.4mm jacks, available.
it's thinner than i'd like, but litz shielding can give even darker background than wire used in cable 165 (no litz, but thicker); this is confirmed after first AB, but difference is slight.
sound is very clean, reference. dark background, bigger soundstage; definition is so great, that i feel better separation and imaging than the rest.




wire used:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33008255130.html







links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007909452.html


*165*. tw cryo 7n up-occ copper 4c (copper+brown,eid,mmcxM): 191..191..187..200..[23.5g]
structure: 0.10mm*16(OD:1.2mm/26AWG)*4c, taiwan 7n frozen up-occ (neotech?), pvc sleeve.
not thick, but acceptable. very good quality conductor material.
only mmcx (with 2.5, 3.5, and 4.4mm jacks) available. these mmcx plugs from Taiwan are wider than average, their quality is superior, preciser mechanized: safe and easier pop in and out. rotate freely. jack and splitter are also very good quality.
not very flexible wire.
sound is very clean, reference. dark background, bigger soundstage; definition is so great, that i feel better separation and imaging than the rest.
overall great quality affordable when around $70.




wire used:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007390866.html + https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007394876.html











links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32997339497.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32997399146.html


*140*. hck djt1 6n gc-occ 8c (brown,alo,M): 293..298..292..302..[17.4g]
length: 133cm (128cm between plugs). alo audio styled plugs, with rubber strain reliefs; tiny splitter, chin slider is tight enough to keep in place; 39-42cm from splitter to plugs.
nicehck 6n gc-occ 8 cores. great quality copper. total thickness equivalent to 28awg.
very clean sound, while being very light and ultra flexible.
you notice the better quality of sound (darker background, deeper stage) with this cable compared with cheaper ones. it preserves lows and mids very well.
one of my top recommendations, when at sales, specially if you need a very light and flexible cable. wish they had a 16 cores version of this wire, to lower the resistance.




links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32945688424.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32952044986.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32969718857.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32979040799.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33004150616.html


*168*. tw 6n ofc 4c (copper,eid,mmcxM): 164..165..160..179..[24.7g]
structure: 0.10mm*30(OD:1.35mm/25AWG) 5n ofhc, pvc sleeve.
24awg specified of 5N OFHC, but measurements say 25awg. decent conductivity.
only mmcx (with 2.5, 3.5, and 4.4mm jacks) available. these mmcx plugs from Taiwan are wider than average, their quality is superior, preciser mechanized: safe and easier pop in and out. rotate freely. jack and splitter are also very good quality.
not very flexible wire.
sound is clean enough, although i prefer 165 by far. overall good quality and nice look, great value when around $35, because of the look and plugs.








links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32993421593.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32995734707.html



*pics & comments of cables, part 2*

*pics & comments of cables, part 3*

*3.5mm trs to 2.5mm trrs (balanced) adapters*

for cheaper cables, check:
*DC resistance of some cables for KZs (below $40, approx.)*

measurement and calculation methods:
*measurement of DC resistance of cables part 1* and *part 2
calculation of resistance of a cable, given conductor material, structure, and length*


low resistance is symptom of quality of wires, plugs, and solders (together with total thickness of the conductor, of course).
low resistance is important to get minimum total output impedance (of course, if your source output impedance is high, total will be high regardless of cable resistance), in order to minimize tonal alterations when using iems with balanced armatures.
it's also convenient to decrease attenuation and to increase damping factor and efficiency.
(considering my gear, i aim to cables below 200mΩ resistance, ~26awg).

cables don't sound, they can only degrade sound more or less.
material and quality of the conductor, plugs, and sleeves, contribute to minimize degradation.
usual measurements don't reveal significant differences in tonality nor distortion. but when rolling cables while listening music, many of us find differences about background noise, thickness, definition, separation, and imaging. they are not big differences, but noticeable.
the ideal cable wouldn't degrade sound, so you could reach the limits of your source and phones.

when you plan to buy a cable, you should consider all this. if your sources and/or phones have low quality, it's absurd to get a fancy expensive cable: the bottleneck won't be in the cable.
once you get decent quality gear, you have to remember than in audio every next upgrade is more expensive to get smaller improvement. the limit is your perfectionism grade, and your wallet.
a good idea is to keep proportion, or to pass when you know that the improvement is not worth it compared to the cost.
read *this*.

this list pretends to be a compendium of recent cables, which provide good value (affordable decent quality). most are chinese (chi-cables).
the number preceding each cable is chosen arbitrarily as convenient identification.

resistance, in mΩ: left, right, groundL, groundR or L+, R+, L-, R- (balanced). and [weight], in g.
measured with high precision multimeter.

notations:
wire material:
tpc= tin or alloy plated copper; spc= silver plated copper (better)
ofc=oxygen free copper; scc=single crystal copper; occ=oh-no continuous casting copper or variants
<num>c=number of cores
color:
silver= white/silver; copper= orange/pink; brown= brown/dark copper; gold= yellow
chinese jack style (metallic):
eid= eidolic; oyde= oyaide; furt=furutech; alo=alo audio
M: mmcx/2pins and 3.5/2.5/4.4mm balanced terminations available
V: different terminations for headphones, and not standard terminations for earphones

cleanest sound with cables (atm and imo, after listening round up of a few cables):
170, 165, 125, 128, 130-132, 133, 151, 160, 140.
my actual favorites, in terms of sound, are cables 170 and 165, followed by 125 and 128.

(125) 7n occ 4c (copper,furt,MV).................................57/57/*bad*/55..59/59/*bad/*57..53/53/54/54..64/62/62/71..[36]
(128) 7n spc 4c (silver,eid,M)........................................63..64..58..71..[38]
(150) isn audio C16 scc 16c (copper,M).......................78..83..73..86..[52.9]
(151) isn audio H16 spc 16c (white,M)..........................82..81..77..88..[50.2]
(065) jcally 5n ofc/tpc 4c (copper,cheap furt,MV)..........88/86..89/89..90/82..92/93..[36]
(065) jcally 5n tpc 4c (dark blue,cheap furt,MV)............84..*184*..80..107..[34.4]
(160) acrolink 6n occ 8c (light grey,MV)........................95..95..91..102..[37]
(161) acrolink 6n occ spc 8c (purple,MV)......................90..99..83..95..[38]
(052) tpc 8c (gold,eid,M)...............................................96..99..91..104..[27.5]
(130) hck djy1 7n occ spc 8c (brown/gold,eid,M)..........100..101..98..111..[33.4]
(131) 7n occ spc 8c (brown,oyde,M).............................107..114..106..125..[31.4] *defective* (see spoiler)
(132) luna 7n occ spc 8c (brown/gold,furt,M)................121..121..116..151..[31.5]
(053) hck ct1 ofc 8c (brown,slim plugs,M).....................110..avg (115 mmcx)..[27]..many measured
(145) zsfs tpc 8c (brown,slim plugs,ath-im02,V)............117..118..112..132
(051) tpc 8c (grey,eid,M)...............................................128..128..126..138..[27.4]
(066) jcally 5n tpc 8c (black,cheap furt,MV)..................*249*..130..126..126..[29.2]
(133) gucraftsman silver 6n occ 8c (grey,alo,MV).........135..133..124..128..[27.5]
(133) gucraftsman copper 6n occ 8c (brown,alo,MV)....136/142..143/143..127/133..130/135..[26.8] (mmcx/2.5mmTRS)
(115) spc+shield 4c[8c] (grey/white silver,oyde,MV).......137/128..136/126..131/131..139/139..[27]
(052) tpc 8c (silver,eid)...................................................130..avg..many measured
(053) hck tdy1 tpc 8c (silver,slim plugs,M)......................134/155..163/150..132/138..148/152
(168) tw 6n ofc 4c (copper,eid,mmcxM)..........................164..165..160..179..[24.7]
(120) bgvp 6n occ+spc? 8c (grey) =DM6 stock..............169..173..*277*..190
(052) tpc+ofc? 8c (silver+copper,eid,M)..........................135/131..131/132..190/184..208/240
(110) 7n spc 16c (silver,viablue).....................................165..145..155..155
(052) tpc 8c (copper,eid,M).............................................180..avg..[24.7]..(many measured)
(052) tpc 8c (brown,eid,M)..............................................188..188..185..185
(100) impactAudio infinite copper 5n 4c (custom,MV).....190..190..182..180
(165) tw 7n up-occ 4c (copper+brown,eid,mmcxM).........191..191..187..200..[23.5]
(060) hck ct3 ofc 8c (brown,furt,M)..................................206/210..206/204..200/205..*486*/195..[19]
(055) tpc 16c (silver,oyde,M)...........................................221/232..218/236..221/221..232/235
(063) hck tdy3 tpc 16c (black,furt,M)...............................223..226..225..230..[21.9]
(062) hck ct2 ofc 16c (brown,furt,M)................................*402*..259..239..244..[22.5]
(070) tpc 16c (pink,eid,M)................................................240..240..237..252..[22.2]
(054) lz 6n frozen spc 8c (brown,M).................................240..240..240..300
(155) "silver" spc 8c (silver,eid,MV).................................256/254..258/249..245/245..260/246..[23.4]
(050) tpc 8c (black,oyde,M).............................................260..270..260..260
(059) kz tpc 8c (silver+gold,oyde,M).................................281..278..250..255..[17.9]
(081) audbos/tenhz p4 pro stock spc/tpc? 4c (silver)......282/282..283/279..275/275..275/275
(105) 7n silver 4c (silver,mps).........................................300..290..280..280
(140) hck djt1 6n gc-occ 8c (brown,alo,M)......................293..298..292..302
(170) tw 7n up-occ lizt 4c (copper,eagle,M).....................252..254..268..290..[21.5]
(057) hck spc 8c (silver,furt,M)........................................310..303..302..319
(080) tin audio t2 stock spc/tpc? 4c (silver,furt) ..............331..325..318..319
(082) toneking t4 stock spc/tpc 8c (blue+black)..............348..341..358..357
(061) hck tdy4 spc 8c (black,furt,M)................................350..avg..[17.4]..(many measured)
(037) kz mmcx tpc 4c (silver,oyde)...................................384..384..375..376
(056) trn spc 6n occ 8c (silver+black,cheapBal furt,M)....*423*/*414*..219/216..289/244..*150*/223
(056) trn spc 6n occ 8c (yellow+silver,cheapBal furt,M)...*429*..289..265..*137*
(056) trn spc 6n occ 8c (yellow+silver,cheap furt,M)........*454*..219..*135*..267
(058) kz tpc+ofc 8c A(0.75) (silver+copper,oyde,M).........216..213..479..503
(058) kz spc+ofc 8c B(0.78) (silver+copper,oyde,M)........541..552..222..220
(050) tpc 8c (gold,oyde,M)...............................................346..*636*..374..443


----------



## battosai

hakuzen said:


> *DC resistance of some cables (below 400mΩ, average)*, in mΩ: left, right, groundL, groundR or L+, R+, L-, R- (balanced). and [weight], in g.
> for cheaper cables, check:
> DC resistance of some cables (below $40, approx.)
> 
> ...


Fantastic work! If it is not too much of a hassle, can you please provide some links for the cables you deem worth buying? That would make the post "sticky-worthy" 
Thanks


----------



## hakuzen

battosai said:


> Fantastic work! If it is not too much of a hassle, can you please provide some links for the cables you deem worth buying? That would make the post "sticky-worthy"
> Thanks


thanks, will do it.


----------



## kingdixon

hakuzen said:


> thanks, will do it.



Great effort bro,

Links would help, although i found your feedback on the items on the website  

damn, i will have to expand my budget, i might go for 1 mmcx (130) and 2 both types (053), how would you compare the copper alloy one with (130) hck 7n occ spc 8c since they are both on the expensive side ? although its a bit worrying the last one you got was defective.


----------



## hakuzen (Dec 4, 2018)

kingdixon said:


> Great effort bro,
> 
> Links would help, although i found your feedback on the items on the website
> 
> damn, i will have to expand my budget, i might go for 1 mmcx (130) and 2 both types (053), how would you compare the copper alloy one with (130) hck 7n occ spc 8c since they are both on the expensive side ? although its a bit worrying the last one you got was defective.


thanks.
i've received (130) yesterday. didn't do a/b between them. i'll tell you, after some more time. but expect similar performance, and you can get (130) at a trusty seller.


----------



## Dsnuts

@hakuzen . Excellent work my friend. Your work will be on the front page. Thanks for your contribution on the threads.


----------



## superuser1

@hakuzen the cable druid


----------



## hakuzen

edited info about cable (125):

suggestion: avoid crap tricky sellers (we all know who they are). you'll receive wrong or damaged cables, will have to make videos of your not sounding cables, etc.

125. 7n occ copper, 0.1mm*63-65strands*4cores pvc sleeve (equivalent to 20awg/signal). best conductivity. total clean sound, reference. shiny copper color, great look.
thick and heavy (36g vs 26g average weight). less flexible and stiffer than others. braid work is loose. the solders into the jack get stressed, they are not well protected. not durable, if you don't take care of the jack. many sellers. expensive.
received one with bad or broken solders into the jack. so quality control of this cable is so-so.



Dsnuts said:


> @hakuzen . Excellent work my friend. Your work will be on the front page. Thanks for your contribution on the threads.


thanks, mate, i feel honored! thanks to you, for creating this thread and for your continuous valuable aportation.
but please, add a link to my post, because i use to edit it frequently. planned: adding more cables, adding links to wires used and maybe links to where they can be bought.


superuser1 said:


> @hakuzen the cable druid


thanks, but i haven't earned that title yet: i'll gladly adopt it after completing measurements and comparison of sound parameters


----------



## Dsnuts

Done. added link on first page. I am sure many guys will find it valuable when making a decision on cables.


----------



## kingdixon

Guys, please note when ordering from ali to use store coupons if available, also ordering from their mobile application give special prices for some items,

Cable (130) costs around 132$ from website, from mobile app it is around 107$.

so ordering from mobile app + using store coupon saved me around 30$ for the order


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Dec 5, 2018)

Hello Could you guys recommend some budget friendly  MMCX 2.5 Balance Copper Cable that Ships from Amazon? If possible.

If not one from Ali is Fine.

Thanks!

Also, More Core = Better?

EDIT: Are 8 Core worth the extra $10 over the 6 Core? Are the 16 Core worth the Extra $15 over the 8 Core?


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 5, 2018)

8 cores seems to be the nice medium between thickness and resistance/ sound. I owned several 4 cores but it also depends on material as well. Ultimately it comes down to cost and quality of the material/ plugs. My 4 core silver cable cost more than most of my other cables and also sounds better than them as well. As per 16 cores. Can't say they have a distinct advantage over an 8 core variety. It probably cost more due to simply having more material used. If you can save a bit on the same cable but in 8 core I would go there. If you want to try a 16 core. Of course that is up to you.

I suppose if you have more cores of a given material that translates into the added effect of the particular material that is being used I can see how doubling a material such as pure copper can add a slight increase in sound that is affected but just how much of a degree is debate able.


----------



## hakuzen

added some links and wires to the list of cables..


----------



## AvijitSingh

I don't know how much you guys are willing to spend but if you are interested there is a dude In Vietnam who runs a store called SatinAudio, its not low end/generic but his cables are 67 regularly and and are currently on sale for for 47usd but shipping is $40, I plan on buying 2 different AWG copper cables, its cheaper for me to buy these two cables then buy one from effect/ALO/PW. If I do order I can report back. I am in Canada so the conversion and shipping on those cables is nuts. Locally they are 200+ tax, so the satin audio ones i can get three of their "lite" cables or 2 of their std cables for the same price. Shipped via ems or DHL. I still feel crazy for spending anything like 

Additionally, i found fiio's new cable line to be good. for 35$ and 70.


----------



## hakuzen

added (140) nicehck 6n gc-occ 8c (brown) to the list. as i expected, the quality of the copper could be great (don't know it yet), but again, too thin.


----------



## CactusPete23

AvijitSingh said:


> I don't know how much you guys are willing to spend but if you are interested there is a dude In Vietnam who runs a store called SatinAudio, its not low end/generic but his cables are 67 regularly and and are currently on sale for for 47usd but shipping is $40, I plan on buying 2 different AWG copper cables, its cheaper for me to buy these two cables then buy one from effect/ALO/PW. If I do order I can report back. I am in Canada so the conversion and shipping on those cables is nuts. Locally they are 200+ tax, so the satin audio ones i can get three of their "lite" cables or 2 of their std cables for the same price. Shipped via ems or DHL. I still feel crazy for spending anything like
> 
> Additionally, i found fiio's new cable line to be good. for 35$ and 70.



FYI... Looked at the Satin Audio Website: English and Vietnamese pages.  For some reason I have some difficulty finding items...  They have some nice stuff.   
- Finially I found the "Satin Audio Aurora LITE" cables @ $47.  https://satinaudio.com/en/product/satin-audio-aurora-lite  Look to be 2.5mm balanced with .78 2 pin connectors.  But don't see any of that in writing...  Just from pictures.  Don't see cable length mentioned.  For Other cables (And more expensive ones) one can specify MMCX and a whole range of earphone conectors, and jacks.  
- Found they also have a Facebook Page, but it's in Vietnamese...  https://www.facebook.com/SatinAudio/   Have to google translate...  
- Does the seller understand and reply well to English messages ? 
- Would be interesting to see resistance measurements when you get yours !


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

$60 Shipping to US, Ouch.


----------



## AvijitSingh (Dec 7, 2018)

@CactusPete23 @MidNighTempest.  Ya shipping is expensive he mentioned to me shipping would be $40, He does understand english and does respond in english on Facebook which is where i have been contacting him. The English version of the site is in development. But as i mentioned previously the price of 2 of those cables is cheaper then one from ALO EA and PW esp the PW No.5 which is popular at 200 usd. the lite is 30AWG and and the non-lite is 26awg. Impedance as mentioned by the owner for the lite is .3ohm I am waiting on a reply on the non-lite,

I did have a qualifier when i made my post stating it was not cheap and that shipping was 40usd.

I still really like the new fiio cables the 8core is 1Ohm, not sure about the 4core one. Unfortunate that do not carry 2pin versions.


----------



## hakuzen

CactusPete23 said:


> FYI... Looked at the Satin Audio Website: English and Vietnamese pages.  For some reason I have some difficulty finding items...  They have some nice stuff.
> - Finially I found the "Satin Audio Aurora LITE" cables @ $47.  https://satinaudio.com/en/product/satin-audio-aurora-lite  Look to be 2.5mm balanced with .78 2 pin connectors.  But don't see any of that in writing...  Just from pictures.  Don't see cable length mentioned.  For Other cables (And more expensive ones) one can specify MMCX and a whole range of earphone conectors, and jacks.
> - Found they also have a Facebook Page, but it's in Vietnamese...  https://www.facebook.com/SatinAudio/   Have to google translate...
> - Does the seller understand and reply well to English messages ?
> - Would be interesting to see resistance measurements when you get yours !


most of their cables state 26AVG cores. for those cables, if that truly means 26avg/core, expect around 180mΩ for 4 cores, and 100mΩ for 8 cores (23awg).
aurora, auphire, and shapphire lite, don't specify core awg, they are 4 cores, and you can't choose terminations.
chimera, griffith, and kraken are 8 cores 26awg/core. ~100mΩ
medusa (pure silver) and aurora (for headphones) are 4 cores 26awg/core. ~180mΩ
maybe you can contact to use a cheaper shipping carrier. if don't, it'll be worth it if you are buying a few cables, or the expensive ones. i like griffith and kraken.


----------



## hakuzen

AvijitSingh said:


> @CactusPete23 @MidNighTempest.  Ya shipping is expensive he mentioned to me shipping would be $40, He does understand english and does respond in english on Facebook which is where i have been contacting him. The English version of the site is in development. But as i mentioned previously the price of 2 of those cables is cheaper then one from ALO EA and PW esp the PW No.5 which is popular at 200 usd. the lite is 30AWG and and the non-lite is 26awg. Impedance as mentioned by the owner for the lite is .3ohm I am waiting on a reply on the non-lite,
> 
> I did have a qualifier when i made my post stating it was not cheap and that shipping was 40usd.
> 
> I still really like the new fiio cables the 8core is 1Ohm, not sure about the 4core one. Unfortunate that do not carry 2pin versions.


30awg could be higher than 300mΩ (more of 400mΩ). a bit thin.
fiio 8c is 1Ω (way high) or 0.1Ω?


----------



## AvijitSingh

hakuzen said:


> most of their cables state 26AVG cores. for those cables, if that truly means 26avg/core, expect around 180mΩ for 4 cores, and 100mΩ for 8 cores (23awg).
> aurora, auphire, and shapphire lite, don't specify core awg, they are 4 cores, and you can't choose terminations.
> chimera, griffith, and kraken are 8 cores 26awg/core. ~100mΩ
> medusa (pure silver) and aurora (for headphones) are 4 cores 26awg/core. ~180mΩ
> maybe you can contact to use a cheaper shipping carrier. if don't, it'll be worth it if you are buying a few cables, or the expensive ones. i like griffith and kraken.






 

I hope this is still in the spirit of the thread @Dsnuts


----------



## hakuzen

i can't see the 30% off for Monster series cables. is that discount already applied? or maybe we need to use a coupon code?
griffin (pure occ type 4 copper) is marked $149. if 30%off, it matches the $110 he told you.


----------



## AvijitSingh

@hakuzen the english website is in development a lot of cable options are unavailable you need to access the Vietnamese version and you will see the cable options and termination options


----------



## AvijitSingh

?


----------



## hakuzen (Dec 8, 2018)

AvijitSingh said:


> @hakuzen the english website is in development a lot of cable options are unavailable you need to access the Vietnamese version and you will see the cable options and termination options


all right. now i see all available options and discounted prices.
4 cores cable, ~180mΩ, is ok. if you choose 8 cores option, to get ~100mΩ, price is increased ~60%.
it's nice to get a site where you can choose a lot of terminations, length, cores, etc., uses high quality wire, solders and other components, and prices are lower than reputable known brands.
but their cables i'm interested of, are out of my budget now (i've already spent too much in cables).


AvijitSingh said:


> ?


that's like saying they don't know.
following the info of fiio cables (19 strands per core), it could be one of these:
0.08mm*19(27awg)*8c [2c/signal:24AWG] ~130mΩ
0.05mm*19*8c [2c/signal:28AWG] ~300mΩ

Edit: found the info.
LC-C series: 0.08mm*19(27awg)*8c [2c/signal:24AWG] ~130mΩ. good.
LC-B series: 0.05mm*24*4c. not good. i even don't calculate ohms for that wire section, it could be near 1Ω; this could explain fiio's answer.


----------



## ddmt

hakuzen said:


> added (140) nicehck 6n gc-occ 8c (brown) to the list. as i expected, the quality of the copper could be great (don't know it yet), but again, too thin.



(140) hck 6n gc-occ 8c (brown,M).....................................293 298 292 302

Well, is not that good then? I should receive mine in a week.


----------



## AvijitSingh

hakuzen said:


> that's like saying they don't know.
> following the info of fiio cables (19 strands per core), it could be one of these:
> 0.08mm*19(27awg)*8c [2c/signal:24AWG] ~130mΩ
> 0.05mm*19*8c [2c/signal:28AWG] ~300mΩ
> ...


 i think the LC-B is 4 core


----------



## Dsnuts

So I own this cable. Very nice cheaper silver cable for $49. Being sold on Massdrop right now. If you feel the need for silver. 

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/lin-soul-occ-pure-silver-gold-plated-iem-cables


----------



## hakuzen

ddmt said:


> (140) hck 6n gc-occ 8c (brown,M).....................................293 298 292 302
> 
> Well, is not that good then? I should receive mine in a week.


i haven't listened to them yet. expect good quality, but i prefer resistance below 200mΩ (26awg). this cable is too thin for me.



AvijitSingh said:


> i think the LC-B is 4 core


yes, sorry, typo. corrected, thanks. if it was 8 cores, it would be similar than LC-C, and it isn't.



Dsnuts said:


> So I own this cable. Very nice cheaper silver cable for $49. Being sold on Massdrop right now. If you feel the need for silver.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/lin-soul-occ-pure-silver-gold-plated-iem-cables


this is made with the wire of cable 130 in my list.
i think it's not a pure silver cable, gold plated.
after reading description of the nicehck cable which uses this wire (it says silver plated copper), and the description of the wire in lunashops, now i interpret it's OCC copper *,* pure silver & gold plated. so spc.


----------



## Dsnuts

By the way this is the same cable HBB has on his vids of the DM6 and Whizzer earphones. If you look up that video on YouTube.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya it is probably not a pure silver but the sound is good off of it. The cable for $49 is most definitely on par with Alo Litz SPC for $150. In fact I think the Linsul cable might throw out slightly better detail in the sound. It does throw out a brighter tone to earphones with added detail much like my other silver cables.

I believe Linsul is getting them from Lunashops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5948  which sells theirs for $73. So the linsul version on MD is a much better deal.


----------



## hakuzen

yes, it's spc but as clean sounding as the best of my cables.
check the comments and links of cable 130 (and other cables using same wire) in my list.
there is even a version with interchangeable jacks, and some for headphones and not standard iem terminations.


----------



## thejoker13

Dsnuts said:


> So I own this cable. Very nice cheaper silver cable for $49. Being sold on Massdrop right now. If you feel the need for silver.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/lin-soul-occ-pure-silver-gold-plated-iem-cables


Hey @Dsnuts, I'm hoping you can help answer a question I have. You own several of the pure silver cables from Ali that run around 60 bucks, correct? Like this one for example.....
 
I know several sellers sell them and I believe they're all the same. I have one from the banned brand, as well as one from Hotfi store. Anyways, my question is under the assumption that you do indeed own the cable I pictured and am referring to. Is that cable different from the yellowish one you linked above, other than color? The connectors and braiding look the same, but I'm curious if you think they're different enough to warrant me purchasing one, if I own the pure silver ones. I hope my mumbo jumbo makes sense, lol.


----------



## thejoker13

Okay, I'm going to tell you guys something that will probably make me lose all credibility around these parts, but it is what is, haha. 
I try and be careful when I talk about cables and not speak to much about my opinions on them sonically. I know it's a sensitive topic around headfi, but maybe I can speak freely on this thread. To be honest I've never been truly convinced that cables had much of an effect on an iem sonically because I had never really experienced a drastic change happen by changing cables. I believed that subtle changes happened with clarity and staging by going with a high end pure copper, or an expensive pure silver, but again, nothing drastic. 
I recently had my audio belief system turned upside down, and I want to share it with you guys. I'm hoping maybe someone more knowledgeable can help me understand what is actually going on.
Anyways, I own the pure silver cable from okcsc with the amazing plugs, as well as the pure silver cable, the more expensive one from AK store and the "other" store that goes for around 160.00. I also own the pure copper with alloy cable from the aforementioned stores. My point is, they're very nice cables, with quality materials, but I haven't noticed major differences using them with my various iem's. I recently bought the 8 core single crystal copper, silver plated cable from Nicehck for around 100.00. I didn't expect much of a change because of my prior experience with other quality cables, but what I found shocked me!
I should mention that all of my cables are terminated in 2.5 balanced, so they're all the same there. So anyways, I plugged my new cable to my favorite iem's, the Toneking T88k's first, because I know that iem the best of all I own and I wanted to just see how the cable paired with them. The result was unlike anything I've ever experienced before. The staging seems wider and deeper, much more holographic. The bass sounds tighter and the instruments more clearly defined and separated. Also, the treble sounds even more natural and clear with a little added shimmer. I'm not talking small differences here, but fairly major audible change. I'm convinced that the changes are drastic enough that they would show on a frequency response graph. I did several back and forth between another cable of similar materials and price point, and also repeated the same song that I'm very familiar with to try and compare them. The differences were unreal to my ears!!! Again, this is a brand new phenomenon for me and I'm not sure what to think about it. At the end of the day, I fully believe this has to be more than a placebo effect and has to be a measurable change. 
@hakuzen I believe you own this cable as well, correct? Have you measured it, and what is your opinion on it?


----------



## superuser1

thejoker13 said:


> Okay, I'm going to tell you guys something that will probably make me lose all credibility around these parts, but it is what is, haha.
> I try and be careful when I talk about cables and not speak to much about my opinions on them sonically. I know it's a sensitive topic around headfi, but maybe I can speak freely on this thread. To be honest I've never been truly convinced that cables had much of an effect on an iem sonically because I had never really experienced a drastic change happen by changing cables. I believed that subtle changes happened with clarity and staging by going with a high end pure copper, or an expensive pure silver, but again, nothing drastic.
> I recently had my audio belief system turned upside down, and I want to share it with you guys. I'm hoping maybe someone more knowledgeable can help me understand what is actually going on.
> Anyways, I own the pure silver cable from okcsc with the amazing plugs, as well as the pure silver cable, the more expensive one from AK store and the "other" store that goes for around 160.00. I also own the pure copper with alloy cable from the aforementioned stores. My point is, they're very nice cables, with quality materials, but I haven't noticed major differences using them with my various iem's. I recently bought the 8 core single crystal copper, silver plated cable from Nicehck for around 100.00. I didn't expect much of a change because of my prior experience with other quality cables, but what I found shocked me!
> ...


Interesting as i have had similar epiphanies recently... I would say it changes the impedance and that is what changes the sound? @hakuzen


----------



## Dsnuts

@thejoker13 


Lol. 

You guys want to hear drastic changes done on an earphone with a cable swap. I have made the NiceHCK M6 my cable testing iem for the single fact that it has literally a different sound profile from every cable I tried it with. Just about any cable makes the phones sound infinitely better over the stock cable it came with. 

As per that cable. Yes I do own that silver cable. The yellow gold plated one on MD is different. With the cables you already have don't know if it is necessary a purchase you need but I can vouch for the gold plated cable. I am using that on my AndromedaS in balanced and I am using that same silver cable you showed on my Solaris balanced. I don't miss the Alo litz and super litz cables the earphones came with when using these.


----------



## AvijitSingh

Dsnuts said:


> @thejoker13
> 
> 
> Lol.
> ...


WOAH SOLARIS AND ANDROMEDA Goals, can you link to the M6


----------



## thejoker13

Dsnuts said:


> @thejoker13
> 
> 
> Lol.
> ...


Cool, thanks man. I may just pick one up to have, since it's a decent quality cable for a good price.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 8, 2018)

AvijitSingh said:


> WOAH SOLARIS AND ANDROMEDA Goals, can you link to the M6



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...lgo_pvid=30b79d4c-a3c4-41a3-960b-a84a930f908d

This is NiceHCKs version of the BGVP DMGs. 4BA + Dual dynamic. You can buy these to check out the effects of different cables and not to mention they sound great.  These are fairly revealing of sources too. There is a head-fier discount when you check out you have to use the code head-fier and then let NiceHCK change the price to $99.  Will most definitely be worth getting a pair to mess around with. 

If you have any question about the M6 or how to get the discount. Go ahead and message niceHCK and Jim will get back to you and show you how to do the code. It is not as intuitive as I describe unfortunately. Whatever you do make sure the earphones are ordered but not paid. They will change the price for you.


----------



## Carlsan

Wish HCK would do a version of the DM6, my massdrop order got lost and now the DM6 doesn't seem to be easily available from reputable sources. Really wanted to try those.


----------



## AvijitSingh

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...lgo_pvid=30b79d4c-a3c4-41a3-960b-a84a930f908d
> 
> This is NiceHCKs version of the BGVP DMGs. 4BA + Dual dynamic. You can buy these to check out the effects of different cables and not to mention they sound great.  These are fairly revealing of sources too. There is a head-fier discount when you check out you have to use the code head-fier and then let NiceHCK change the price to $99.  Will most definitely be worth getting a pair to mess around with.
> 
> If you have any question about the M6 or how to get the discount. Go ahead and message niceHCK and Jim will get back to you and show you how to do the code. It is not as intuitive as I describe unfortunately. Whatever you do make sure the earphones are ordered but not paid. They will change the price for you.



Do you find the Andromeda or solaris to be not as revealing?


----------



## hakuzen

thejoker13 said:


> Hey @Dsnuts, I'm hoping you can help answer a question I have. You own several of the pure silver cables from Ali that run around 60 bucks, correct? Like this one for example.....
> 
> I know several sellers sell them and I believe they're all the same. I have one from the banned brand, as well as one from Hotfi store. Anyways, my question is under the assumption that you do indeed own the cable I pictured and am referring to. Is that cable different from the yellowish one you linked above, other than color? The connectors and braiding look the same, but I'm curious if you think they're different enough to warrant me purchasing one, if I own the pure silver ones. I hope my mumbo jumbo makes sense, lol.


this is cable 115 in my list. completely different wire than 130. i added information of the wire used in these cables recently. check it.



thejoker13 said:


> Okay, I'm going to tell you guys something that will probably make me lose all credibility around these parts, but it is what is, haha.
> I try and be careful when I talk about cables and not speak to much about my opinions on them sonically. I know it's a sensitive topic around headfi, but maybe I can speak freely on this thread. To be honest I've never been truly convinced that cables had much of an effect on an iem sonically because I had never really experienced a drastic change happen by changing cables. I believed that subtle changes happened with clarity and staging by going with a high end pure copper, or an expensive pure silver, but again, nothing drastic.
> I recently had my audio belief system turned upside down, and I want to share it with you guys. I'm hoping maybe someone more knowledgeable can help me understand what is actually going on.
> Anyways, I own the pure silver cable from okcsc with the amazing plugs, as well as the pure silver cable, the more expensive one from AK store and the "other" store that goes for around 160.00. I also own the pure copper with alloy cable from the aforementioned stores. My point is, they're very nice cables, with quality materials, but I haven't noticed major differences using them with my various iem's. I recently bought the 8 core single crystal copper, silver plated cable from Nicehck for around 100.00. I didn't expect much of a change because of my prior experience with other quality cables, but what I found shocked me!
> ...





superuser1 said:


> Interesting as i have had similar epiphanies recently... I would say it changes the impedance and that is what changes the sound? @hakuzen


my experience with cables is exactly the same as yours.

from my review of GUCraftsman cables:
"cables don't sound anyhow. they only conduct the signal. they can only degrade the signal.
the goal is trying to minimize that degradation. interference from outside can degrade the signal. twisting the strands into the cores, and also the cores, prevents some kind of interference. braided screens and other sleeves prevent other kind of interference, but this adds weight and stiffness, and it's not so important for earphones wearing. at least, this is what i've understood after some reading sessions.
other kind of "degradation" is internal: attenuation (and may be others) due to resistance of the conductor. all the materials advances look for better conductivity, less resistance: fewer impurities (purity grade), more linear structure (single crystal, occ).. but the impact grade of these advances on signal degradation compared to the difference of price is still questionable, imo.

i've compared frequency response using different types of wire (same conditions), and the difference, if any, is not noticeable. so no tonal variation. there is an exception of this, when using sensitive balanced armatures (this include hybrids) earphones; resistance of the cable is added to output impedance of your source; above 1Ω (total) can alter tonal response noticeably (high frequencies specially). this is another reason to seek for minimal resistance cables. in my experience, i'd aim to cable resistance below 200mΩ (equivalent to 26awg conductor) per signal.

each time i listen to and compare cables, the more convinced i am about the difference consists mainly in distortion or something which affects to thickness. i must measure this, if possible, as soon as possible, to achieve some demonstrated conclusions. this would explain why we perceive more detail (thinner), or fuller sound (warmer=thicker), which can be erroneously interpreted as tonal variations."

haven't measured fr, distortion, crosstalk, and others when using different cables yet. forgive me, because i'm top busy lately. i'll try to do first light measurements during next week, because think these differences can be demonstrated some way.


----------



## Dsnuts

AvijitSingh said:


> Do you find the Andromeda or solaris to be not as revealing?




No its not that. The Andro and Solaris are at a completely different level. But for some odd reason. The M6 is not as sensitive of course but I noticed with every cable I swapped onto the M6 it changes sound. Drastically. Much more so than both the andro and solaris.

In fact so much so as relatively cheap as the M6 is. I was able to get them to sound just as good as any mid fi level earphone I have heard. The definition, imagery, resolution of the sound increases like crazy with cables. I don't have another earphone I own that changes so much.

Another thing I like about the M6. They can change tonality due to sources as well. I know all earphones have some of this going on but not quite like the M6. It clearly shows me if a source is warm or bright neutral or dynamic and how much stage a source is throwing out. This is what I mean by revealing of source.

I know this sounds crazy but I had to listen to the M6 for several weeks straight and use them with a variety of sources I own since I wrote a review about them and that is what I came up with on the M6. I tried 5 different cables and all of them throw a different take on the M6.  No need to buy these but I like having them around as it clearly shows the properties of cables and sources for me and I have yet to find an earphone that does this as much as the M6.


----------



## AvijitSingh

Btw, fiio has some affordable adaptors for 2.5->4.4, 2.5->3.5 and, 4.4->3.5, if any one is in need they are around $20 a pop, for those who do not want to repeatedly change cables or have a single one they like


----------



## hakuzen

AvijitSingh said:


> Btw, fiio has some affordable adaptors for 2.5->4.4, 2.5->3.5 and, 4.4->3.5, if any one is in need they are around $20 a pop, for those who do not want to repeatedly change cables or have a single one they like


thanks for the info. i do prefer no-wire or ultra short adapters for that. from the cheap oksc (cheaper than fiio wire adapters) to the expensive eidolics (2x price).


----------



## AvijitSingh

I'd also take a ultra short as well, its just a time and money thing. thats the one thing I do like about fiio, it is relatively affordable and easily accessible, those ultra short adaptors must be really annoying to make too, I really like the idea of a female 4 pin mini xlr to whatever adaptor set up, maybe get that as my next cable when I find one I like. 

I took a chance and ordered the satin audio cables so if anyone is interested in hopefully a week to 10 days i will have them and can post some impressions/pictures and compare to the fiio and alo litz cable, just in terms of feel and and ergonomics ill hold off on saying anything about the sound unless i notice something signiifcant.


----------



## Slater (Dec 12, 2018)

Anyone know anything about the 16-braid cables I’ve been seeing popping up for ~$30?

Obviously, the individual wires will have thinner gauge than a similar 8-braid cable. I’m more interested in knowing how bulky there are, how soft the wire feels, impedance, quality of the mmcx connectors, etc.


----------



## Otto Motor

I measured the M6 with 5 different cables: stock, Tinaudio T2, $8 copper NiceHCK, $7 silver from another third party, and the silver cable that came with the NiceHCK EP35. No difference found (within error; the wiggles above 7 kHz are unreliable).


----------



## AvijitSingh

Otto Motor said:


> I measured the M6 with 5 different cables: stock, Tinaudio T2, $8 copper NiceHCK, $7 silver from another third party, and the silver cable that came with the NiceHCK EP35. No difference found (within error; the wiggles above 7 kHz are unreliable).



I was wondering would a csd or impulse graph also show the exact same results. Freq resp Graphs rarely show anything different yet people still find some cables to make a difference.
I am still skeptical myself but I thought it would interesting to see what different measurement types show


----------



## scottanz

AvijitSingh said:


> I was wondering would a csd or impulse graph also show the exact same results. Freq resp Graphs rarely show anything different yet people still find some cables to make a difference.
> I am still skeptical myself but I thought it would interesting to see what different measurement types show


I never believed that cables make any difference to a sound till I tried the NiceHCK 8 core copper cable and can definitely hear a big difference in the bass.
However I wouldn't attribute it to the cable material making a difference, the NiceHCK cable is thick and heavy which I believe affected the angle of the nozzles pointing to my ears or because of the stiffer ear hooks affected the pressure against my ear canals.

I experienced it with my Ostry KC09, which are dynamic drivers and are not as affected by impedence.
When I swapped the stock lightweight cable with a similar lightweight cable (Tinaudio T2) I couldn't hear any difference at all.


----------



## Slater (Dec 13, 2018)

Are HiFiHear cables decent? I’ve never heard of this brand...

They have some really nice looking cables for pretty tempting prices.


----------



## Dsnuts

I believe it is the same brand as **** but in the Japanese market. They seem to be all made from the same OEM. Very similar cables they sell vs what is on the NiceHCK site. I do notice NiceHCK charges more for their versions however.

Oh by the way I got some information on the next big sales for Aliexpress. It will be 3/28/2019. 

Still don't have all my cables yet from 11.11. Just amazing how long it is taking.


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> I believe it is the same brand as **** but in the Japanese market. They seem to be all made from the same OEM. Very similar cables they sell vs what is on the NiceHCK site. I do notice NiceHCK charges more for their versions however.
> 
> Oh by the way I got some information on the next big sales for Aliexpress. It will be 3/28/2019.
> 
> Still don't have all my cables yet from 11.11. Just amazing how long it is taking.



OK, thanks for the info. I was unaware they were affiliated with the banned seller


----------



## AvijitSingh

Dsnuts said:


> I believe it is the same brand as **** but in the Japanese market. They seem to be all made from the same OEM. Very similar cables they sell vs what is on the NiceHCK site. I do notice NiceHCK charges more for their versions however.
> 
> Oh by the way I got some information on the next big sales for Aliexpress. It will be 3/28/2019.
> 
> Still don't have all my cables yet from 11.11. Just amazing how long it is taking.




i mean the other option is 35-50 in shipping


----------



## hakuzen

Slater said:


> Anyone know anything about the 16-braid cables I’ve been seeing popping up for ~$30?
> 
> Obviously, the individual wires will have thinner gauge than a similar 8-braid cable. I’m more interested in knowing how bulky there are, how soft the wire feels, impedance, quality of the mmcx connectors, etc.


i got three 16 cores cables. numbers 055 and 110 in my list. total thickness of the wire is approximately the same than average 8 cores cables. they are a bit softer and more flexible than 8 cores (although most 8 cores cables are enough soft, imo).
about conductivity, comparing cable 055 to its 8 cores sibling (050), you get only about 12-15% more conductivity. so price should be +25% (maximum) of its 8 cores sibling, not 200%.


----------



## Slater

hakuzen said:


> i got three 16 cores cables. numbers 055 and 110 in my list. total thickness of the wire is approximately the same than average 8 cores cables. they are a bit softer and more flexible than 8 cores (although most 8 cores cables are enough soft, imo).
> about conductivity, comparing cable 055 to its 8 cores sibling (050), you get only about 12-15% more conductivity. so price should be +25% (maximum) of its 8 cores sibling, not 200%.



Thanks, that’s exactly what I was looking for.

I imagine the additional markup is due to labor, as managing the separation, organization, and soldering of 16 wires is tedious.


----------



## Otto Motor

AvijitSingh said:


> I was wondering would a csd or impulse graph also show the exact same results. Freq resp Graphs rarely show anything different yet people still find some cables to make a difference.
> I am still skeptical myself but I thought it would interesting to see what different measurement types show


No impulse graph yet as I am not yet so deep into the topic. That's why I just reported the observations (matching graphs) and no interpretations. But from what I read is that some people hear differences between cables, although most say they are subtle.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Hello, Could someone recommend a Budget (under / around $35 USD) *2.5mm Balance* OFC Silver coated cable that _Doesn't_ have the Ear Hooks?

Thanks!

Sold From Amazon preferred since I have Prime.


----------



## HungryPanda

NiceHCK have a few nice cables in your price range


----------



## maxxevv

MidNighTempest said:


> Hello, Could someone recommend a Budget (under / around $35 USD) *2.5mm Balance* OFC Silver coated cable that _Doesn't_ have the Ear Hooks?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sold From Amazon preferred since I have Prime.



https://www.amazon.com/Headphone-**...38&sr=8-21&keywords=2.5mm+TRRS+earphone+cable

These are probably the only options on Amazon. But I have no idea how they measure though. Maybe @hakuzen  can chime in.



HungryPanda said:


> NiceHCK have a few nice cables in your price range



NiceHCK have great cables at very good value price points. Unfortunately , they are not on Amazon though.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have bought OKCSC and Linsoul cables from Amazon


----------



## djray

MidNighTempest said:


> Hello, Could someone recommend a Budget (under / around $35 USD) *2.5mm Balance* OFC Silver coated cable that _Doesn't_ have the Ear Hooks?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sold From Amazon preferred since I have Prime.


In the same boat, would prefer cheaper and don't mind AliExpress.  Any specific NiceHCK ones I should be looking at?


----------



## HungryPanda

NICEHCK 16 Core High Purity Copper Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Plug MMCX/2Pin Connector Cable For TRN V80 AS10 ZS10 BA10 HK6 HK8 NK10 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bnJenjc5


----------



## HungryPanda

Sorry I'm on my mobile at the moment and find it tricky to copy links


----------



## hakuzen

MidNighTempest said:


> Hello, Could someone recommend a Budget (under / around $35 USD) *2.5mm Balance* OFC Silver coated cable that _Doesn't_ have the Ear Hooks?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sold From Amazon preferred since I have Prime.





djray said:


> In the same boat, would prefer cheaper and don't mind AliExpress.  Any specific NiceHCK ones I should be looking at?


do you mean ear metal hook or plastic molded ear hook?
cables 054 and 055 from my list, are silver plated ofc wire, and have none ear hook.
Panda's suggestion of spc 16 cores, seems to be the best choice: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32953432742.html
if you find it at amazon, it would be around $55, almost double than ali price.


----------



## Dsnuts

Unbelievable how long it is taking for my cables to arrive. Yes I am talking about 11.11 cables. Lol. At this rate I might not see any of them till next year.


----------



## AvijitSingh

Dsnuts said:


> Unbelievable how long it is taking for my cables to arrive. Yes I am talking about 11.11 cables. Lol. At this rate I might not see any of them till next year.


I mean they say 19-39 days for nicehck and 45 days for some of the other stores so if does not come by next week id be worried but depending on how much you spent it would have been worth it purchase the shipping even it is $30-45. I dont even get the option for regular parcel in canada


----------



## AvijitSingh

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-4-pin-xlr-to-2-5mm-trrs-adapter

For anyone who needs this type of ultrashort adaptor


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Dec 15, 2018)

Any Promo Code for NiceHCK?


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 19, 2018)

Took a bit over month to get to me but got 3 of the 5 cables I orderd .

First up is the 8 core pure silver cable from Lunashops.https://www.aliexpress.com/item/8-c...743.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.22074c4dkcAFx0





Kick ass cable from lunashops..These are the real deal. So good I replaced the stock alo super litz cable on my Solaris which is a $200 cable with this. And I have to say.The sonics not only improved but the cable itself is a stunner in person. For the $70 asking price. Completely worth your money. Soft pliable not to mention stupendous definition and clarity.

My other cable.




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...lgo_pvid=b90a9d2f-4548-48a0-abe9-d742bc3dfbbe
This thing is blingy. Single crystal copper silver plated in gold color.  I replaced the stock alo litz cable with this thing. Yes this is $41 on the express. Sounds even better than the stock cable. Bigger bolder sound from this cable on my Andromeda S. Not to mention looks stunning.

So my 3 new cables are all performing as I hoped. Got 2 more I should get soon. Thus far I have been crazy lucky going off of instincts. Lol .


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 19, 2018)

I ended up getting that cable Joker likes a lot.

  But the alternate version. 



Cheaper at $89 vs NiceHCKs which is going for $97 now. They look exactly the same but with different name on them. I guarantee they are the same cables from the same OEM.

Bought one of these too. A new 7N high purity crystal copper cable. Currently going for $79 On NiceHCK page.


----------



## cobrabucket

Can someone please explain the different sound sigatures of Pure Copper vs. SPC vs. Pure Silver? And also how many cores are needed, etc. I really want to buy a balanced cable for the DM6s, but am confused by all the options/prices. Best quality to price ratio? Thanks!


----------



## Richsvt

@Dsnuts 
That silver one from Lunashops looks fantastic. What a value if it helps in the sound. Great that it is pliable, nothing worse than getting a great looking cable that is too stiff...


----------



## cobrabucket

Lower resistance is better?


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Dec 20, 2018)

Hello Are these two Cable Good?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...4mm-Plug-MMCX-2Pin-Connector/32953432742.html

&

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...3-5-2-5-4-4mm-Plug-MMCX-2Pin/32954926911.html

Don't want to spend $40+ on cables.


----------



## JM1979

Marking this thread to read later. I’m going to be on the hunt for some cheap new cables for my LCD-3s.


----------



## april435

Can you guys recommend me a thin, lightweight, flexible 2pin 0.78mm cable? I just received an 8-core silver-plated one from a certain seller and it's really, really horrible. It's so heavy it's literally forces IEMs out of my ears.


----------



## cobrabucket (Dec 21, 2018)

Anyone try this? Good pairing w. DM6?
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...er-Earphone-Cable-For/804746_32916330758.html


----------



## cobrabucket (Dec 21, 2018)

_[deleted]_


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Dec 21, 2018)

cobrabucket said:


> OK guys. Help! Can't decide whether to buy
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...ed-8-Core-High-Purity-Copper/32916162030.html and wait a month OR
> https://www.amazon.com/Upgrade-Earphone-Copper-Detachable-Replacement/dp/B07F1S7523/
> for a pair of BGVP DM6
> ...



I have the one from Amazon, its Nice. If you want I can Sell it to you. Since I ordered the 16 Core one. PM me if Interested.


----------



## cobrabucket (Dec 21, 2018)

[deleted]


----------



## cobrabucket

Wish there was someone in US wanting to sell one of the nicehck pure copper ones, too


----------



## cobrabucket

How necesary do you guys find the ear hooks to be? I see some cables come without them. Are there replacement ear hooks?


----------



## Wiljen

MidNighTempest said:


> Hello Are these two Cable Good?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...4mm-Plug-MMCX-2Pin-Connector/32953432742.html
> 
> ...



I have the later in 2.5mm 2pin style and it works well.  I've been happy with it.


----------



## Wiljen

cobrabucket said:


> How necesary do you guys find the ear hooks to be? I see some cables come without them. Are there replacement ear hooks?



Ear hooks help with isolating the earpiece from cable movement and decrease micro-phonics caused by that.   You can essentially make your own using heat shrink tubing from the hardware store or the ghetto version, take a bread tie wire and wrap it around the cable.


----------



## jant71

@Dsnuts , I remember this one, IIRC, was your highly ranked one esp. on sale. https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ced-8-Core-6N-GC-OCC/1825606_32945688424.html

How is the Lunashops in comparison? or any other I may have missed that is at the top now for $50 - $80.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 22, 2018)

Good question. Both have some different sound properties. I love that copper cable on all BA earphones. Brings out the best it seems from multi BA earphones. The recent 8 Core pure silver cable I bought from Lunashops. Brings extra clarity detail and a tighter bass end which helps with dynamic or hybrid earphones. So it depends on what type of earphone your using the cable for.

At current prices that Lunashops pure silver 8 core is a better deal at $70. 

Oh by the way. I heard that Aliexpress next big sale day will be 03/28/2019. I know this is 3 months down the road but all of our recent cable purchases will be good resource to know what is a good deal. That NiceHCK 8 core OCC cable is about as good as it gets for a pure copper cable. In hind sight if I would have known how good that cable was I would have bought another for the same price I bought mine for. There is an alternate version of the same cable by the way. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Dsnuts

Some cable pron. Finally got all my cables. was happy to see the exact cables I ordered were delivered. Took an amazing 1month and a bit over 1 week to get to me.  I am very surprised my cheapest cable from this bunch is actually a good solid cable. Worthy of using on my Andromeda S. Sounds fantastic on the Andro S. The gold colored silver coated OCC cable OKCSC cable cost me $36 with coupons on sale day and it has surprised me how good this cable is. It is the best of all things cable material wise. OCC process. Copper and then coated in silver,colored in 24K gold. Blingy but sounds as good as it looks. 

I have the pure copper up top cable on one of my 12BA iems right now as I type. It is exactly how I would imagined a higher end purity copper cable sound make this iem sound. By the way it is $74 right now. I bought mine for $69 so not all that different in price. Most definitely worth the cash.  Then there is the 4 core pure silver to the left. Haven't tried it yet but MSRP suggests higher end purity in the silver and high end connectors costing the most out of the bunch. Got a great price on that one. I believe I got it for $89. I am addicted to cable rolling what can I say. I scored huge on this most recent 11.11 sales. Can't find one cable I bought this time around that is remotely average in sonics and or build. 5 out of 5 cables and each one is like the title of this thread. Bang for buck for certain.


----------



## cobrabucket (Dec 21, 2018)

[deleted]


----------



## Tautvydas (Dec 22, 2018)

Hey,

Could anyone comment on this, are OKSC cables good? Thanks!:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.1.1f294232mdu7VT


----------



## HungryPanda

I have a few OKSC cables and they are very good, the one you linked looks excellent


----------



## Tautvydas (Dec 22, 2018)

[deleted, double post]


----------



## Tautvydas

HungryPanda said:


> I have a few OKSC cables and they are very good, the one you linked looks excellent



Thanks for your input! Going to order now.


----------



## hakuzen

after first measurements of frequency response, distortion, impulse response, of a 5 balanced armatures iem with very different cables, i've not found any relevant conclusion.
i'll keep trying to find something objective which could explain the slight difference of clarity when using some cables.
anyway, the differences are subtle, far lower than what you get by tip-rolling. difficult to justify a big spent.
if you have very resolving and detailed iems, you can get some benefit from a good cable; but don't expect miracles, just a tiny bit cleaner sound than regular cables (and there is no objective proof of this).

added more pics and measurements of cables which use same wire than cable 130 to my list. the difference of resistance between them is curious, because they share same wire. this reaffirms my preference for eidolic styled plugs (bigger), before oyaide or furutech ones; better conductivity.
and added a new version of cable 052, yellow color, which has the best conductivity from all 052 versions.


----------



## cobrabucket

hakuzen said:


> *DC resistance of some cables (below 400mΩ, average)*, in mΩ: left, right, groundL, groundR or L+, R+, L-, R- (balanced). and [weight], in g.
> for cheaper cables, check:
> DC resistance of some cables (below $40, approx.)
> 
> ...


The lower these #'s the better?


----------



## hakuzen

cobrabucket said:


> The lower these #'s the better?


conductivity is a symptom of wire, plugs, and solders quality. so the lower the resistance, the better, at first glance.
but a thin wire of good quality material could be better than a thick wire (lower resistance) of worse material. who knows. as this is not proven, resistance is still a good indicator.


----------



## Wiljen

hakuzen said:


> conductivity is a symptom of wire, plugs, and solders quality. so the lower the resistance, the better, at first glance.
> but a thin wire of good quality material could be better than a thick wire (lower resistance) of worse material. who knows. as this is not proven, resistance is still a good indicator.



Conductivity is 1/R so is just as good as resistance as an indicator.  The difference being you want the highest possible specific conductance and the lowest possible resistance.


----------



## hakuzen

Wiljen said:


> Conductivity is 1/R so is just as good as resistance as an indicator.  The difference being you want the highest possible specific conductance and the lowest possible resistance.


i assume everybody knows that conductivity is the inverse of resistance, so i use both terms indistinctly.
but maybe my assumption was too optimistic.. lower resistance = higher conductivity, higher resistance = lower conductivity (for people who didn't know it yet)


----------



## Cycle Guy

Can anyone tell me if there is a 2.5 mm balanced to 2 x phono cable which is about 2.5 metres long for use as a inter connect for car audio use


----------



## Wiljen

Cycle Guy said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is a 2.5 mm balanced to 2 x phono cable which is about 2.5 metres long for use as a inter connect for car audio use



I assume you mean 2.5mm to RCA cable since I don't know what Phono cable refers to,  and yes, Plenty of interconnects do 2.5mm balanced to dual RCA -  I'll recommend Blue Jean Cables as a good place to start as prices are good and they will make about anything you could want.


----------



## Cycle Guy

That is exactly what I’m after I will look them up Thanks


----------



## superuser1

Is it possible to get some 2.5mm balanced cables with 2 pin right angled connectors?





All i can find on AE are cheap balanced cables for KZ .. does anyone know of slightly better cables with the same termination? Thanks


----------



## organofcorti (Dec 24, 2018)

superuser1 said:


> Is it possible to get some 2.5mm balanced cables with 2 pin right angled connectors?
> 
> 
> 
> All i can find on AE are cheap balanced cables for KZ .. does anyone know of slightly better cables with the same termination? Thanks



maybe this one....
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32836959371.html?trace=storeDetail2msiteDetail


----------



## cobrabucket (Dec 24, 2018)

I ended up getting the BGVP OCC cable for $38. Pretty excited!
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BGV...ionados-MMCX-interchangeable/32961333881.html


----------



## AvijitSingh (Dec 24, 2018)

I received the Satin audio cables the other day, Very nice cables, soft and pliable, no micro-phonics, the build and splitter are very solid. Slightly more expensive then the stuff on aliexpress and lunashops. But interacting with the store owner was easy and he was quick to respond on facebook. I am still trying to figure out if there is a noticeable change in the sound compared to the fiio cable. Overall the experience was great but fcuk DHL ( not a problem related to the storefront/owner ).
HERE are 2 pictures of the cables https://imgur.com/PnwlZ2z https://imgur.com/OxJvszl,

 I figured out how to post these images sorry about the size, I have to embed them due to some issues with the files themselves,


----------



## Staljo (Dec 25, 2018)

This thread is really good.  I would appreciate if someone could recommend 2 cables pure silver and pure copper 2 pin recessed socket and unbalanced


Thanks in advance
Staljin


----------



## JM1979

Does anyone have any experience or recommendations with these LCD cables:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/High-End-A...614692?hash=item286c79d1a4:g:UIUAAOSwMWNbslwZ

It looks like there were some posts previously that said the cable was good but build quality was inconsistent.


----------



## Dsnuts

Unfortunately most of if not all the cables on this thread is about earphone cables but to be honest with you. It starts with being curious about such cables via ebay or aliexpress. Your gonna have to figure this one out. Unless someone that reads this thread owns this particular cable. It is a risk reward type of thing. I know that is not probably what you wanted to read but. 

We all take risks in trying out an aftermarket cable. Hoping to learn from one another what is good and what isn't You my friend will be the lone wolf on this one. Please do report if you decide to take the plunge however.


----------



## mandello

HI to everyone, sorry if it is ot but I m searching for a mini jack to mini jack to connect the dap to the Amp, someone could gime me any idea????


----------



## Dsnuts

Something like this? https://penonaudio.com/audio-cable/3.5mm-cable/3.5mm-to-3.5mm-pure-silver-cable.html


----------



## blackdragon87

I have had cables from Artic Cables and Peripat

The article cables was for my HD6XX and Peripat for my LCD2. Both great cables for great for the price, highly recommend


----------



## Dsnuts

JM1979 said:


> Does anyone have any experience or recommendations with these LCD cables:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/High-End-A...614692?hash=item286c79d1a4:g:UIUAAOSwMWNbslwZ
> 
> It looks like there were some posts previously that said the cable was good but build quality was inconsistent.



Lunashops cables are sheer value. Don't know if you ended up buying that cable but for my money I would go pure silver. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2-5...lgo_pvid=35d222c8-42ec-41fa-8a2b-7acae9456d7b Try this one


----------



## JM1979

Thanks for all the responses. Very helpful.


----------



## hakuzen

Dsnuts said:


> Lunashops cables are sheer value. Don't know if you ended up buying that cable but for my money I would go pure silver. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2-5...lgo_pvid=35d222c8-42ec-41fa-8a2b-7acae9456d7b Try this one





JM1979 said:


> Thanks for all the responses. Very helpful.


Dsnuts suggestion is good. that cable uses same wire than number 115 in my list (if you are interested of its structure and conductivity).
you might find it cheaper if bought at lunashops directly: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6081


----------



## mandello

Dsnuts said:


> Something like this? https://penonaudio.com/audio-cable/3.5mm-cable/3.5mm-to-3.5mm-pure-silver-cable.html


Yes thanks I vé just found this 

https://m.it.aliexpress.com/item/32...&terminal_id=d1b8a4907ad74e04bbcf75a972af53b1

And this one for my  Tinaudio T2  

https://m.it.aliexpress.com/item/32...&terminal_id=d1b8a4907ad74e04bbcf75a972af53b1


----------



## Wiljen

I'd be interested in 2.5-2.5 and 2.5-4.4 balanced interconnects as the xCAN is going to make those a more common thing I think.     With most DAPs having balanced outs and xCAN having balanced in, I can see people wanting to take advantage of this.  I ordered a couple extras from iFi but they are the standard black plastic shelled thin cables and I would love to see some more durable designs.


----------



## Steven Brittain (Dec 30, 2018)

Looking for suggestions for my Massdrop Sennheiser HD 5XX Jubilee's. I use them with tube amp with 1/4 stereo jack .


----------



## ddmt

Steven Brittain said:


> Looking for suggestions for my Massdrop Sennheiser HD 5XX Jubilee's. I use them with tube amp with 1/4 stereo jack .



I got this for my 58x Jubilee. I wasn't looking for a particular one, I just want a cable with 4.4mm balanced connector to Sony zx300. So far so good, good quality, pretty good for 20 USD.


----------



## Steven Brittain

ddmt said:


> I got this for my 58x Jubilee. I wasn't looking for a particular one, I just want a cable with 4.4mm balanced connector to Sony zx300. So far so good, good quality, pretty good for 20 USD.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 1, 2019)

I was surprised today to see my 3 cables I ordered about 3 weeks ago. Including this one.





NiceHCKs is $129.  Alternate version is $89. I bought the alternate as it is cheaper by a lot.. It is the exact same cable as the colors/ materials are exactly the same. I am very certain it is the same cable. These are so good it went directly on my Solaris. I have been using a pure silver cable on the Solaris and this cable brings yet another level to my Solaris. This cable is most definitely worth the money.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 1, 2019)

This a new item on the extress. 7N OCC Silver plated copper wire. I am showing NiceHCKs version @ $99. the alternate version is $79






Trying this one on a 12BA iem. Sounds great. Definitely got my monies worth in cables.

Last one I can't show. Lol. But these two are the best out of the three anyways.


----------



## Animagus

Dsnuts said:


> I was surprised today to see my 3 cables I ordered about 3 weeks ago. Including this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which store sells the alternate version?


----------



## zikarus

Guess it is VS Audio Store...


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 4, 2019)

.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Banned seller. Bought all 3 of my cables from them. They have the same cables as NiceHCK but their own brand of course and is always cheaper for some reason.


I have often wondered why they are cheaper if its the same cable...


----------



## Dsnuts

I think they are more about volume. NiceHCK is more about margins. I noticed their iems are sold in the same manor too. Always cheaper at the alternative.


----------



## hakuzen

superuser1 said:


> I have often wondered why they are cheaper if its the same cable...


they are cables 130 (nicehck, eidolic styled jack, chin slider), 131 (alternate, oyaide styled jack, no chin slider), and 132 (lunashops, furutech and oyaide styled jack available, no chin slider), in my list. they are all same length, same wire (pure silver + gold plated copper..).
the difference of resistance/conductivity between them might be due to jack used and solders. eidolic styled is a wider jack the the others, good for soldering thick wires. also, braid work (tightness) might affect to resistance, because total length of the wire can be different.
alternate cable (131) can be found at lunashops and other shops. oem made. they are identical, except of the brand stamped on the divider.
nicehck version uses different divider and adds a chin slider.


----------



## Playstation

Does anyone sale cables where one side has the jack and the other just has two wires? Possibly a custom job?


----------



## Playstation (Jan 2, 2019)

What are the prods on the L and R wires for?
I'm guessing all these cheap cables are above $10


----------



## HungryPanda

I buy a lot of DIY upgrade cables from Aliexpress which come with a jack and unterminated wires on the other end


----------



## duaned

So with all said and done, what is the cable to buy (i need 4.4mm balanced) for the Solaris? I don't want to sacrifice any bass.


----------



## fokta

duaned said:


> So with all said and done, what is the cable to buy (i need 4.4mm balanced) for the Solaris? I don't want to sacrifice any bass.


following this guy @duaned, I want the same material used in ALO Ref8 cable, but better for the bucks.... And additional no Microphonic effects with 4.4mm balanced and mmcx....

browsing myself left me confused, so many choose.....


----------



## blackdragon87

Steven Brittain said:


> Looking for suggestions for my Massdrop Sennheiser HD 5XX Jubilee's. I use them with tube amp with 1/4 stereo jack .



Fan music C6 cables from Massdrop for the HD 58X for 59.99. For a little bit higher price you can get one from Articcables on ebay.


----------



## 00birdy

Hi everyone, I recently moved my Grant Fidelity TubeDac-11 to my desk, and need a longer power cord.  Currently I have the one shown below, it is 5 ft, it seems like a pretty basic cable so I don't need to go upgrading it to a $100 cable on a $300 amp.  Something around 7ft - 8ft should work.  States 20A 125V.  Any comparable recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Dsnuts

Try these. This company just makes custom audio related cords. They seem to have high quality stuff. Good prices too. 



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/YYA...9f-4713-84f3-78ccbe8d0c24&transAbTest=ae803_3


----------



## 00birdy (Jan 7, 2019)

If mine says 125V 20A don't I need one with 20A?  I can only find 15A at the max.

Normally monoprice is a good US seller, but these all state 10A or 15A.
https://www.monoprice.com/category?c_id=102&cp_id=10228
All the 20 amp cables seem to have the square C19 connector instead of the trapezoid-looking C13 connector.
I'm assuming I need a C13 to Nema 5-15P after some googling.  It doesn't seem like any of these cables have 20A ratings in this configuration.  No 12 AWG either.  Everything is 14-18 AWG.
Either the supplied 20A from Grant Fidelity was overkill and it only needs 15A cables, or it somehow does need a 20A cable.  I'm not sure which.






double edit: Since I can't find 20A I may just have to go with these 15A hospital grades.  They look essentially the same as the 'SoniKLEER' and 'Ironlung Jellyfish' that people were big on back in the day (more googling.)  I think those companies probably did a good job of fooling everyone into paying more for these standard cables.
https://www.cablewholesale.com/prod...pital-grade-power-cord/product-10w2-51510.php


----------



## fokta

Have to re-post in this thread.. 

Nice thread , already sight seeing there.... u  are offering options for people.... If only these cable have demo unit to be tested.... it will be a paradise place for me to visit

no. 037, KZ SPC mmcx 3.5 SE, previously I used it for my Polaris over the ALO Copper, due to Prefer Sound signature.... Wide Soundstage, and reduce the bass punch, better clarity. Was suggested by a friend. Now,  a bit oxide in some part. but Sound wise not change



Spoiler: picture KZ Cable


----------



## 00birdy (Jan 7, 2019)

I heard back the following from one of the cable companies I emailed, looks like I'm just going to go with the hospital grade one posted above.  I guess my cable is either mis-marked 20A or they did the conversion wrong for euro spec or something.

"Both the 5-15 plug and the C13 connector have a max rating of 15 amps. So, no matter if the cable’s gauge is 12/3 or 14/3 it can’t be rated any higher than 15 amps. A 20 amp 5-15/C13 cord doesn’t exist."


----------



## Dsnuts

A bit of an observation on my experiences with the cables that I have purchased from aliexpress. It seems to me while there is value in most of these cables. I want to say the most value tier/ bang for bucks is easily at around the $40-$80 range for the cables. 

What I mean by this. The cheaper $10-$40 cables all perform to a certain limit. I would say most of this tier of cables are most definitely an upgrade from anything stock most manufacturers provide with included earphones. It is the middle tier the $40-$80 cables that seem to have the best bang for the money. Out of the 8 or so cables I bought from 11.11 sales and previous dozen or so cables.  It came down to 2 cables that really performed better than I expected. The 8 core pure silver from Lunashops at $70 and another SPC cable I bought for $51 that both turned out to be much more sonically than expected. This tier of cables seem to separate themselves easily from the cheaper tier cable and are not much different from higher end cables. The cables in the $80- plus range. 

Really not much different from the middle tier cable. In fact my worst value cable turned out to be this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Currently at $160- $116 from vendors a 7N 4 core pure silver cable.  
Truth be told I like my 8 core pure silver cable I bought from lunashops better than this one. This one is not bad but not at the similar value of the Lunashops cable.


----------



## Jarmel

Are there any cheap 4pin IEM cables? I'm trying to find some to replace my stock JH Audio cables and it's insane that they're now charging more for the basic ones.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 7, 2019)

Go to www.lunashops.com the have cables you can use. Search for *JH audio cable* and you will find a bunch. Dont seem to be cheap however.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Jarmel said:


> Are there any cheap 4pin IEM cables? I'm trying to find some to replace my stock JH Audio cables and it's insane that they're now charging more for the basic ones.


The newer stock cables are from Moon Audio, hence the bump in price. This is the problem with non standard connectors - less third party options and more expensive.


----------



## Eddie C

Jarmel said:


> Are there any cheap 4pin IEM cables? I'm trying to find some to replace my stock JH Audio cables and it's insane that they're now charging more for the basic ones.



Theres an $80 beat audio jh audio cable in buysell section you should take a look at


----------



## ForceMajeure (Jan 8, 2019)

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...-2-5-4-4mm-Plug-MMCX/1825606_32955541518.html

This cable looks the same as the one that comes with the dmg (not talking about the jack/ 2pin connectors). Yet nicehck is selling it for a significant price
I am curious to know if anyone can find the corresponding raw material for that one.


----------



## fokta

Guys, I am interested in this 
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6243

Is it good ? going to pair with SOLARIS... and since all my DAP and cable stock majority 3.5 SE, and just acquired DAP with 4.4 balanced, so thinking to have this so my SOLARIS can be plug to any device I have... is a good investment if the cable is good


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know if anyone on the thread has tried that one yet. The variety in the type of terminations is very nice. That is a new cable and due to my experience with Lunashops cables. I would say it would be a safe bet to give that one a try. It is a pure silver variety so sonically it will provide great transparency for the Solaris. 

This is how we find out about cables on this thread. You like what you see. Give it a go. If anything these pure silver cables will still be much cheaper than what the boutique vendors will charge.


----------



## hakuzen

ForceMajeure said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...-2-5-4-4mm-Plug-MMCX/1825606_32955541518.html
> 
> This cable looks the same as the one that comes with the dmg (not talking about the jack/ 2pin connectors). Yet nicehck is selling it for a significant price
> I am curious to know if anyone can find the corresponding raw material for that one.


it looks like the wire used in cable 115 in my list. but i can't confirm it.
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5932
it says pure silver, but guess it's spc.
if that was the wire used, you can find 4 cores version cable cheaper (8 cores in reality, because they use the shield layer and the interior sleeved layer of each core).



fokta said:


> Guys, I am interested in this
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6243
> 
> Is it good ? going to pair with SOLARIS... and since all my DAP and cable stock majority 3.5 SE, and just acquired DAP with 4.4 balanced, so thinking to have this so my SOLARIS can be plug to any device I have... is a good investment if the cable is good


yes, that's a good spc wire (check 130, 131,, and 132 cables in my list).
but someone told that those big angled jacks were a bit stressing for the sockets.


my list.


----------



## fokta

Dsnuts said:


> Don't know if anyone on the thread has tried that one yet. The variety in the type of terminations is very nice. That is a new cable and due to my experience with Lunashops cables. I would say it would be a safe bet to give that one a try. It is a pure silver variety so sonically it will provide great transparency for the Solaris.
> 
> This is how we find out about cables on this thread. You like what you see. Give it a go. If anything these pure silver cables will still be much cheaper than what the boutique vendors will charge.


I see... understood... if I am not mistaken, MEE Cable have this, but the price is almost double, as I remember, That's why I back off.. but this is will be a budget Savior for guys that have multi device...



hakuzen said:


> yes, that's a good spc wire (check 130, 131,, and 132 cables in my list).
> but someone told that those big angled jacks were a bit stressing for the sockets.
> 
> 
> my list.


Can you explain a bit detail regarding the sockets ? to big ? to heavy ?


----------



## hakuzen

fokta said:


> Can you explain a bit detail regarding the sockets ? to big ? to heavy ?


i've not tried it myself. and don't remember who told me that about this cable.
but you can check the size of the adapter plugs: long in the jack side (the angle is at around 2cm of the source socket), long in the wire side. it's big.
guess you won't get issues if you take care of it, or if used at desktop. as portable, it's not ideal.
the expensive version has smaller plugs, but heck, it's 2x the price.


----------



## blackdragon87

i had a zy cable for my hd 600. i thought it was a great cable for the low price. got rid of it though when i upgraded to the blue dragon


----------



## fokta

hakuzen said:


> i've not tried it myself. and don't remember who told me that about this cable.
> but you can check the size of the adapter plugs: long in the jack side (the angle is at around 2cm of the source socket), long in the wire side. it's big.
> guess you won't get issues if you take care of it, or if used at desktop. as portable, it's not ideal.
> the expensive version has smaller plugs, but heck, it's 2x the price.


I see. Well it's a good cable right ?
Let's just think about it...


----------



## hakuzen

fokta said:


> I see. Well it's a good cable right ?
> Let's just think about it...


yes, it is. i own 3 cables which use same wire (130, 131, 132). great conductivity and nice look.


----------



## fokta

hakuzen said:


> yes, it is. i own 3 cables which use same wire (130, 131, 132). great conductivity and nice look.


Forgot the most crucial question... Is the cable have microphonic effect ???


----------



## ForceMajeure

hakuzen said:


> it looks like the wire used in cable 115 in my list. but i can't confirm it.
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5932
> it says pure silver, but guess it's spc.
> if that was the wire used, you can find 4 cores version cable cheaper (8 cores in reality, because they use the shield layer and the interior sleeved layer of each core).
> ...



At first, looking at that wire on luna indeed looked similar to the DMG's, including the shielding that would have been used as the ground.
but they measured it there with a caliper and theirs is 1.59mm. I  just measured mine on the DMG and it's 1.72mm. So I think it might be a different one.

Also I want to praise the work you have done.This is very impressive and much appreciated. Thank you and thank everyone in this thread.
Talking about ergonomics of a cable is important as well and tbh is usually my first concern when buying a cable and this is a great thread to find this out. I hope you guys keep mentioning how soft a cable you receive is, how annoying it can be using it etc...

BTW my measurement for the andromeda cable are L+ 0.6, R+ 0.6, L- 0.6, R- 0.6 ohms 
the DMG cable is L+ 0.5,R+ 0.5, L-0.8, R- 0.8 ohms 

I have no idea how you get such low values on most cables you measure, I am using a regular multimeter though not the same battery resistance device you use that is probably more accurate


----------



## hakuzen

ForceMajeure said:


> At first, looking at that wire on luna indeed looked similar to the DMG's, including the shielding that would have been used as the ground.
> but they measured it there with a caliper and theirs is 1.59mm. I  just measured mine on the DMG and it's 1.72mm. So I think it might be a different one.
> 
> Also I want to praise the work you have done.This is very impressive and much appreciated. Thank you and thank everyone in this thread.
> ...


thank you so much for the compliments and for your measurements.
i started using a resistance tester for vaping devices and coils (it had to be near 0.01ohms resolution; measures from 0 to 3ohms). then got a full multimeter (UNI-T UT61E) which has 0.01ohms resolution for this range.
you have to subtract the resistance of your multimeter leads (you get it by touching one lead with the other lead) or to use REL feature if available.
ended using the battery resistance device, which is even more accurate, and doesn't need to subtract leads resistance (comfortable).
but even subtracting, we usually don't get low resistance from stock cables.


----------



## hakuzen

fokta said:


> Forgot the most crucial question... Is the cable have microphonic effect ???


no, it's very soft and flexible, even after being so thick, so none or minimal microphonics.


----------



## voxie

Hi all, can someone recommended a cheapish cable for the Final Audio e4000? Thanks in advance.


----------



## duaned

voxie said:


> Hi all, can someone recommended a cheapish cable for the Final Audio e4000? Thanks in advance.



Fiio LC-3.5B MMCX cable will do the trick.


----------



## voxie

duaned said:


> Fiio LC-3.5B MMCX cable will do the trick.


@duaned , great thanks. Appreciate it.


----------



## superuser1

http://audiofi.net/2019/01/audio-engineer-claims-his-null-tester-settles-the-debate-on-wires/

i respectfully beg to differ because i hear the difference.. well let me rephrase it ... i think i hear the difference and that is what matters to me.


----------



## 00birdy

He does say a wire can affect volume level which I can understand why that would sound better to some people.  I have multiple versions of the same tracks because they came from difference sources.  Say that one has +.2db more than the other; if you're switching back and forth between the two listening for differences, the louder one may easily sound "better" even if it is just an amplification difference.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Jan 9, 2019)

Could anyone link me to a 2.5mm Balance Adapter thats let me use my Balance 2.5mm Cable on standard 3.5 jack


----------



## superuser1




----------



## Dsnuts

So I just found something that is very cool. This shop on aliexpress sells hand made adapters that fit mmcx to something like HD6XX headphones. MMCX to ATH-IM series. ect. Check out their web page. 






https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...1f-4bea-bddb-725b5393cf6d&transAbTest=ae803_3


----------



## fokta

Dsnuts said:


> So I just found something that is very cool. This shop on aliexpress sells hand made adapters that fit mmcx to something like HD6XX headphones. MMCX to ATH-IM series. ect. Check out their web page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regarding this adapter, I heard / read that this adapter create color to the sound... but I dont understand in a good or bad way...


----------



## hakuzen (Jan 10, 2019)

MidNighTempest said:


> Could anyone link me to a 2.5mm Balance Adapter thats let me use my Balance 2.5mm Cable on standard 3.5 jack





superuser1 said:


>


i was looking for a good 3.5mm TRS male to 2.5mm TRRS female cable adapter, and thought that new FiiO cable was the best affordable one.
didn't try it, because decided to go for a short (no wire or minimum length possible) adapter instead. these adapters are more conductive (no wire bottleneck), but have the disadvantage of adding stress to the jack socket (specially the straight ones).
got these:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...le-Jack-Audio-Stereo-Adapter/32865122372.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32860629855.html
https://doublehelixcables.com/product/eidolic-2-5mm-trrs-3-5mm-trs-adapter/
http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...nch-connector-gold-plated-compact-right-angle
received an straight alo audio adapter, as well, from GUCraftsman.
and this is in my cart:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32876989769.html



Dsnuts said:


> So I just found something that is very cool. This shop on aliexpress sells hand made adapters that fit mmcx to something like HD6XX headphones. MMCX to ATH-IM series. ect. Check out their web page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same process than with balanced adapters.. i ended avoiding wire, and got the short adapters. mmcx to 2pins (http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5779), and also mmcx to ATH-IM: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5585
for HD650: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5586


----------



## Imbrie (Jan 10, 2019)

Could somebody kindly recommend a balanced 2.5 and/or 3.5 (*without* an in-line remote) MMCX cable for Campfire Comets  please? Thanks!


----------



## Wiljen

00birdy said:


> If mine says 125V 20A don't I need one with 20A?  I can only find 15A at the max.
> 
> Normally monoprice is a good US seller, but these all state 10A or 15A.
> https://www.monoprice.com/category?c_id=102&cp_id=10228
> ...




Chances are it is marked incorrectly as most 110V wall outlets are wired for 20amps max for the entire circuit and not 20A per outlet.   Most things that draw that much current will be 240V instead of 110V as well (hot tubs, welders, stoves, and Clothes dryers to name a few).


----------



## hakuzen

as i told, already made some fast measurements of same gear with different cables: copper, true silver plated, tin plated (more common, sold as silver plated), pure silver. frequency response, distortion, impulse response.
didn't find noticeable differences between them, except of volume due to different conductivity. i'll measure them again deeper, anyway.
material of the wire, but also of the sleeve, and contacts will affect the sound surely, but the total quantity is tiny in the graphs.
another matter is mind tricks. it's proven than perception of frequency response varies regards of volume (thanks, @Animagus !). loudness. you get a perception of louder low, and highs, at higher volumes; this tonal difference is not showed in graphs but in brain. more info at, for example, https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/hp-fr5.php , https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/hp-fr7.php .
who knows if there were other mind mechanisms to alter our perception based in small and unnoticeable (in theory) differences.
there is perception and there is objective reality. the latter is needed for main lines and consensus, but at last, our perception is what we care, and this is ruled by our unknown brain (we can study a few common brain mechanisms, but others, and particular mechanisms are out of our reach by now).
so still considering the most conductive cables of any material, besides of comfort, durability, and aesthetics.


----------



## hakuzen

... and keep proportion of the price/quality of your cable vs the price/quality of you phones.
to me, those luxury hundred of $ cables are a waste; there is no proportion with the improvement you get.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 12, 2019)

It seems to be the consensus among higher end cable guys that cheaper cables are not worth looking into. They don't even mention that there are nicer cables you can buy for a fragment of the cost of the boutique cables.

I mentioned about the 8 core lunashops silver cable being an actual upgrade of the Alo Litz cable that comes with the Solaris. It seems it is hard to believe for some that a $70 cable is better than a $200 one. But I was immediately met with some random guy that posts about the bad quality of Chi fi cables ect. Lol. That is what one gets when your going against the norm.

To be completely honest. I am not even remotely interested in spending $400-$1000 on a cable. That makes very little sense to me. If I am gonna spend that much I would much rather get a nice earphone or a nice source some more music. But a supposed high tech cable for that much? 

I suppose to each their own.


----------



## 40lb

Dsnuts said:


> It seems to be the consensus among higher end cable guys that cheaper cables are not worth looking into. They don't even mention that there are nicer cables you can buy for a fragment of the cost of the boutique cables.
> 
> I mentioned about the 8 core lunashops silver cable being an actual upgrade of the Alo Litz cable that comes with the Solaris. It seems it is hard to believe for some that a $70 cable is better than a $200 one. But I was immediately met with some random guy that posts about the bad quality of Chi fi cables ect. Lol. That is what one gets when your going against the norm.
> 
> ...


I have a hard time believing expensive cables can really make that big of a difference. As long as you have good quality cables (pure metals) and good quality control (manufacturing process), I see them being not very different other than how is was made (ex. Litz cables).

Pure metals will carry a signal better that I don't argue but when you limit it to at 4ft/1.5m I don't see it making an impact that big as some claim (at least I can't hear the difference). 25ft/8.5m I can see a need for an expensive high quality cable. 

I've been long at cable most for looks and experimenting with number of cores. Don't think I'll pay more then 50USD for cables at this moment in time. 300USD max.


----------



## fokta (Jan 13, 2019)

IMO, Cable only effects max. 40%, and depends on DAP and IEM/Cans, not to forget the music file....
so its a total effect...  cable is just one of compliment to make the sound good...

Yesterday, I visited a local cable maker, and made a Cable from Litz OCC hybrid silver copper, because its manual craft, so have to wait...


----------



## Animagus (Jan 13, 2019)

Hey guys!
Adding to what hakuzen posted, here is a part of my conversation with him. We've been talking about good cables and all the great iems that are out there. 

I don't know if everyone would like to hear this or if people have written about this here or not (since I'm relatively new to this forum), but this is what I have studied and experimented theoretically and professionally.

_Yes, in most cases there won't be drastic changes in the FR with cable swaps. As you know that cables have different impedances. Lower the impedance, more freely the current flows through that wire. In short, you get a slight volume boost with cables with lower impedance because of better conduction. _

_Normally when you just increase the volume while listening, you start hearing some elements of the frequency spectrum clearer with increase in volume. Now imagine you were listening on level 5/10 with a cable with high impedance. Now when you switch to a cable with lower impedance, the volume level rises to, say 6/10, because of better conduction. Since you haven't raised the volume manually yourself, you'll perceive that as a FR change rather than just a slight volume change. Theoretically this is what happens. In reality, mind is a tricky thing.  _

_We talk about this in the pro audio world. Something that people haven't come across or fail to realize is the *3dB rule*, where an increase of 3dB doubles the sound intensity but a 10dB increase is required before a sound is perceived to be twice as loud. Therefore a small increase in decibels represents a large increase in intensity. The sound intensity multiplies by 10 with every 10dB increase. Perceived loudness changes leads to even more pronounced perceived FR changes. _

Hope this helps. I don't want to offend anyone's opinion or experience, just an excerpt from my experience. Such kind of material were a part of my theoretical and lab study as a student and experienced in my profession regularly.

Happy tinkering!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Animagus said:


> Hey guys!
> Adding to what hakuzen posted, here is a part of my conversation with him. We've been talking about good cables and all the great iems that are out there.
> 
> I don't know if everyone would like to hear this or if people have written about this here or not (since I'm relatively new to this forum), but this is what I have studied and experimented theoretically and professionally.
> ...




Tinkering here.........
My way of testing at times is arrived at by simply having two of the exact same IEM and one with cable A and one with cable B. The IEMs sit in their case and I routinely just grab one and put it into the player and start listening, not ever taking note of a volume number but reaching a comfortable volume level. After listening for a day the next day I may try the same IEM or switch IEMs, resulting in using the different cable. A relaxed methodology not looking for anything in particular or setting up stuff to look for changes...............seems to open up the possibility of better perception. 

After a week of listening I seem to have an idea of the two cable personalities. Though after getting ideas about a sound, I’m pretty sure I then come to expect the same sound and start to get opinionated about a cable. 

But much of the time a more expensive cable is not an improvement. At times a boost in one frequency area can sound like an improvement when in fact it’s just different. But again it’s only an improvement if the sound is going the direction you want. That change may not be what everyone is looking for. Luckily though many who have the same aftermarket IEM cable share success stories (using the same IEM) as a group with everyone reporting the same benifits. 

 It may just be the posts I’m reading but as a whole I seem to read about Head-Fi becoming more open-minded about cable adds. 

Volume levels as a single concept can have a bewildering effect on judging IEMs. Me and a fellow member have routinely noted a particular IEM to become an enjoyable different animal when cranked up. It was like volume was needed to get the signature to sound balanced, regardless of cable used or volume power at hand. Sadly the IEM sounded best at an almost dangerously loud volume. Lol.


----------



## fokta

I think and believe the OP purpose is giving option for people to buy aftermarket Cable... 
this thread is to faster the search, or at least give the idea which cable they after, combine with IEM they have.... 

Anyway, Let me pose my new custom cable, just arrived this afternoon....
 
the idea is from DHC cable, the cable material is the same except the jack, MMCX and Y Spillter... with the price quarter from it....

Repost my other custom cable for Headphone.... 7N Gold Plate. 
 

P.S : support ur local


----------



## darmanastartes

Can someone point out an upgrade cable for less than $40 that would fit the CCA-C10? I really hate how the faux-metal MMCX housings on KZ cables look.


----------



## fokta

better lighting.... Cable porn..


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh wow this was unexpected. One of the best cables I purchased recently is on sale for the cheapest I have seen. Winter Sale going on at Aliexpress. 





https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...a2g1y.12024536.productList_2717662.subject_18 

Get em while they are cheap.


----------



## daid1

fokta said:


> I think and believe the OP purpose is giving option for people to buy aftermarket Cable...
> this thread is to faster the search, or at least give the idea which cable they after, combine with IEM they have....
> 
> Anyway, Let me pose my new custom cable, just arrived this afternoon....
> ...



can I ask where did you buy the first cable?


----------



## arielext

I received the BGVP 6N 400 core earphones OCC cable 2.5mm today. Quality cable with 1 big flaw: no indication at all with connector is left and which is right (as far as I can see for now).


----------



## Dsnuts

Is there a marking on the connector? Any type of marking that is not on the other side usually indicates Right.


----------



## arielext

Checked again: @Dsnuts you are correct! As shown in that picture there is a super tiny marking; perhaps my eyes are getting old  Luckely I can confirm that I plugged them into the correct earpiece! nicehck M6 are enjoying these cables


----------



## fokta

daid1 said:


> can I ask where did you buy the first cable?


its an offline seller, he has online but local only.


----------



## Broquen

Created a thread about it, but I think it can be interesting to share here too:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/wire-materials-and-cable-differences.897749/


----------



## Dinnertime

Dsnuts said:


> So which cables you guys ended up getting. I ended up getting 3 sets for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Dsnuts 
I also bought the cable with the two-tone mmcx connectors(2nd pic) from 11.11, mind sharing your feedback about them? Haven’t heard mine yet.
Btw, does iem cable burn-in make any difference?


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know which cable your referring to. This one?


----------



## superuser1

arielext said:


> I received the BGVP 6N 400 core earphones OCC cable 2.5mm today. Quality cable with 1 big flaw: no indication at all with connector is left and which is right (as far as I can see for now).


I find this to be slightly stiffer than i would like but the sound is very clean with this.


----------



## Dinnertime

This one.


----------



## Dsnuts

Your getting your monies worth and I like the cable especially on sale. Sonically it is excellent for BA earphones and is made well but the cable is a bit on the stiff side but not terrible. Not as pliable as some of the others I have posted. It sounds great with multi BA earphones. 

It synergizes well with both my IT04 and the 12BA earphones. Cable is well made with solid connectors. Don't know which earphone you are planning to use it with but it is a good pure copper cable.It fit a bit loose on one of my earphones but I managed to get use out of it. It is a good buy for certain. I believe it is on sale right now for $68.


----------



## Dinnertime

Great! Thanks. Pairing it with an iBasso dx120 DAP(analytical-ish sounding) and Oriveti Primacy iems (2BA/1DD hybrid)


----------



## Misson07

From my post in Solaris thread



Misson07 said:


> I got this Lunashop silver cable from @Dsnuts recommendation and...this thing literally doesn't work, as in there no sound coming out from one side of it...
> 
> I'm not sure if I will even bother sending it back to China. The cable does look nice though, and supple too.
> 
> Just left it here for anyone who considering buying it. I mean I doubt this happen on all of their cable but still...



On closer inspection there actually a sound coming out from it but the volume is just really really low (like 10 on one side and 1 on other) anyone got any idea what might be wrong with it?


----------



## hakuzen

Misson07 said:


> From my post in Solaris thread
> 
> 
> 
> On closer inspection there actually a sound coming out from it but the volume is just really really low (like 10 on one side and 1 on other) anyone got any idea what might be wrong with it?


bad (cold or near broken) solder, probably at jack. try to move a bit the cable near the mmcx plugs, and near the jack, so you can locate where is the bad solder.
then, you can try to take the plug/jack apart, if possible, re-solder and re-protect (if it's the jack). or you can ask to the seller for a total refund (by sending back the cable) or for a partial refund while keeping the cable (if you can solder it). be ready to make a video with a microphone, to state the huge level difference between sides.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 15, 2019)

Misson07 said:


> From my post in Solaris thread
> 
> 
> 
> On closer inspection there actually a sound coming out from it but the volume is just really really low (like 10 on one side and 1 on other) anyone got any idea what might be wrong with it?



Sorry to read about your experience. In this case I would actually contact Lunashops. See what they have to say. Even if you have to spend a bit to return the cable, that cable will be worth your efforts. I have never had any issue with any of the Lunashops cables I have bought, 5 different cables total. In this case a defective cable is a defective cable. Even if you got it repaired locally your gonna have to spend probably even more to fix it so spending a bit on shipping to send it back kinda sucks but in the end what that cable does for your Solaris will be worth it.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have returned an earphone back to China at one point for a connector repair and it only cost me less than $15 using my local USPS. Look at it this way. You have any idea how much a pure silver cable cost from the boutique shops? Or anything comparable? Alos pure silver litz is $250. 

The wait times is what really sucks however.


----------



## Misson07 (Jan 15, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> bad (cold or near broken) solder, probably at jack. try to move a bit the cable near the mmcx plugs, and near the jack, so you can locate where is the bad solder.
> then, you can try to take the plug/jack apart, if possible, re-solder and re-protect (if it's the jack). or you can ask to the seller for a total refund (by sending back the cable) or for a partial refund while keeping the cable (if you can solder it). be ready to make a video with a microphone, to state the huge level difference between sides.


I think you might be right on this. I was just messing with the cable near the jack and it work normally for a sec when I pinch and bend them in some angle before the sound got cut off again. I think I should try to get it fixed myself as I really don't want to waste time sending it back and forth. Would be nice if I can get a partial refund though. Usually In a case like this, would re-solder the jack with the end of cable enough to fix it or do I need to tear the cable itself apart? because if it the latter it would get much more messy.





Dsnuts said:


> I have returned an earphone back to China at one point for a connector repair and it only cost me less than $15 using my local USPS. Look at it this way. You have any idea how much a pure silver cable cost from the boutique shops? Or anything comparable? Alos pure silver litz is $250.
> 
> The wait times is what really sucks however.



yeah i think I like the look and sq of it though I can't really tell much with just one side working lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Got mine in balanced. Currently using it on my Andromeda S. Best version of the Andromeda S I have heard to date using that cable.


----------



## fokta (Jan 15, 2019)

Rp 1,919,420.80  56%OFF | OKCSC The AWESOME Plug MMCX Interface Upgrade Cables 2.5mm/3.5mm/4.4mm Balance Jack Pure Silver OCC Gold Plated DIY HiFi Tools
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bFv63HlW

This still grind my gear....

the multi plug looks more solid than the Luna


----------



## kaushama

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...ection-3-5mm-4-4mm-Lightning/32886849429.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...-5-3-5-4-4mm-Balanced/519064_32929329953.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...-5-3-5-4-4mm-Balanced/519064_32930480282.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...m-Balanced-Cable-With/519064_32879722167.html

Any opinions or user experience about these cables? Any measurements? They LOOK promising!


----------



## hakuzen

Misson07 said:


> I think you might be right on this. I was just messing with the cable near the jack and it work normally for a sec when I pinch and bend them in some angle before the sound got cut off again. I think I should try to get it fixed myself as I really don't want to waste time sending it back and forth. Would be nice if I can get a partial refund though. Usually In a case like this, would re-solder the jack with the end of cable enough to fix it or do I need to tear the cable itself apart? because if it the latter it would get much more messy.


maybe you can re-sold only the damaged solder (two wires), using the existent tin (or perhaps adding a bit); if not possible, you'll have to clean, cut and redo all them. i'm not an expert at all.



fokta said:


> Rp 1,919,420.80  56%OFF | OKCSC The AWESOME Plug MMCX Interface Upgrade Cables 2.5mm/3.5mm/4.4mm Balance Jack Pure Silver OCC Gold Plated DIY HiFi Tools
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bFv63HlW
> 
> This still grind my gear....
> ...


yep, the plugs look like they will less stress the sockets.. but the wire used is far worse than the luna's. the luna's wire together with these plugs would be great.



kaushama said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...ection-3-5mm-4-4mm-Lightning/32886849429.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...-5-3-5-4-4mm-Balanced/519064_32929329953.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...-5-3-5-4-4mm-Balanced/519064_32930480282.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...m-Balanced-Cable-With/519064_32879722167.html
> ...


cable 1 is interesting. you might can find the type of wire used (i think i saw it somewhere, papri maybe, acrolink wire), so i can estimate its resistance.
cable 2. neotech upocc wire is very well reputed (i use it for some diy interconnects), but very expensive, hence the price of that cable. but 26awg is thin, it's the minimum thickness per signal (equal to the thickness of 1 core, in the case of 4 cores cable) i'd consider. so conductivity won't be stellar. around 180-200mΩ. it looks like a well built cable, and appealing.
cable 3. not neotech, but probably good quality wire as well. 24awg, around 125mΩ. looks well built and nice looking.
cable 4. cable 131 in my list.


----------



## Misson07 (Jan 16, 2019)

The cable work normally now. Just re-solder isn't enough and I have to cut the part that was the problem and then connect with the jack from there.


----------



## fokta

hakuzen said:


> yep, the plugs look like they will less stress the sockets.. but the wire used is far worse than the luna's. the luna's wire together with these plugs would be great.


Noted... 
Yeah... can't have the best of both.... 



Misson07 said:


> The cable work normally now. Just re-solder isn't enough and I have to cut the part that was the problem and then connect with the jack from there.



Wow..  U did it ur self?? Nice....
don't forget the impression vs stock


----------



## hakuzen

Misson07 said:


> The cable work normally now. Just re-solder isn't enough and I have to cut the part that was the problem and then connect with the jack from there.


wow! glad you managed to fix it at your own and it's working now. well done.


----------



## arielext

Had to wait about 2 months for it but today I received the NICEHCK MMCX/2Pin Connector 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Balanced 8 Core 6N GC-OCC and they are the best cable I got from Ali by far. The BGVP cable is OK but stiffer and has an overall less premium feel to it.
Both cables are good and better than most of the stock cables. If you are searching for a higher end chifi cable: put these on your shortlist!


----------



## assassin10000 (Feb 8, 2019)

Anyone got one of these? I've been looking for a cable with a right angle plug and pre-formed ear hooks without memory wire.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hig...-2pin-or-Weston-W4R-U16-UE18/32953041901.html


----------



## arielext

My new set: Toneking T88K and the nicehck OCC cable: a lovely combination.


----------



## Misson07 (Jan 17, 2019)

arielext said:


> My new set: Toneking T88K and the nicehck OCC cable: a lovely combination.


Never heard of that IEM but it looks beautiful. How does it sound?

And why did you have to wait 2 months for that cable? Was it a shipping problem?


----------



## arielext

Shipping issues with black Friday and Christmas. Was in the Netherlands since December. Worth the wait though.

The tonekings are very good, but its to soon for a proper review. Coming from nicehck m6 I do hear that the tonekings have better detail and are more resolving.


----------



## superuser1

arielext said:


> Shipping issues with black Friday and Christmas. Was in the Netherlands since December. Worth the wait though.
> 
> The tonekings are very good, but its to soon for a proper review. Coming from nicehck m6 I do hear that the tonekings have better detail and are more resolving.


I agree ... they are exceptional but with a linear sounding bass and sub bass.


----------



## arielext

superuser1 said:


> I agree ... they are exceptional but with a linear sounding bass and sub bass.


Do you have experience with the BGVP OCC cable? If I have any complaint about my current set-up it might be that it is a tad bass-lean. If you don't have experience with that cable I will compare them myself this weekend.


----------



## CoiL (Jan 17, 2019)

Can someone point me to LONGER meters version of this bulk cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Typ...161.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.69f32e0eq9okXn

Need about 3m for making my own braiding.

Edit: aaah, found it myself: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Typ...lgo_pvid=cd335424-c36d-4f56-a17a-311f1993cd87


----------



## hakuzen (Jan 17, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Can someone point me to LONGER meters version of this bulk cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Type2-Copper-Litz-8-Core-Pure-OCC-Silver-Plated-Bulk-Wire-For-Custom-DIY-Shure/32917129161.html
> 
> Need about 3m for making my own braiding.
> 
> Edit: aaah, found it myself: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Type2-Copper-Litz-8-Core-Pure-OCC-Silver-Plated-Bulk-Wire-For-Custom-DIY-Shure-Fostex/32917073423.html


in the case you are not able to find longer threads of the wie you look for, you can ask for 2 units of 1.5m, for example: the seller usually ships a continuous 3m wire (but message them before, to confirm it).
btw, have you checked price for similar litz wire, but 0.1mm*19*8cores instead of 0.1mm*7*8cores? way better total conductivity, while staying flexible..

edit: oh, i guess you plan to make a 16 cores cable by braiding yourself..


----------



## Dsnuts

New cheaper cable on penon. These look great for the price. in MMCX or 2 pin 







$32.50 https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-s8.html


----------



## Dsnuts

https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-h8.html


----------



## HockeyMD

Anyone have experience with this cable?  Looks like a good discount. 

NICEHCK MMCX/2Pin Connector 4.4/3.5/2.5mm Balanced 8-core Pure Copper Cable 

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c9x7LQtE


----------



## CoiL (Jan 18, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> in the case you are not able to find longer threads of the wie you look for, you can ask for 2 units of 1.5m, for example: the seller usually ships a continuous 3m wire (but message them before, to confirm it).
> btw, have you checked price for similar litz wire, but 0.1mm*19*8cores instead of 0.1mm*7*8cores? way better total conductivity, while staying flexible..
> 
> edit: oh, i guess you plan to make a 16 cores cable by braiding yourself..


Actually no, I want to make 8-core braid but maybe You are right and I should look for something else. But it is hard to find super-soft PVC cable and these along with this: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PAP...OCC-Wire-Hifi-Audio-Line-For/32882620191.html
...but with that one I would have to buy it X2 and dismantle every core plus it seems to have "memory" for shape by factory heat-braid.

Also, thinking about getting this wire with 19 strand core: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LIT...-PE-leather-19-core-OD-0-7mm/32793801566.html


----------



## hakuzen

CoiL said:


> Actually no, I want to make 8-core braid but maybe You are right and I should look for something else. But it is hard to find super-soft PVC cable and these along with this: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PAP...OCC-Wire-Hifi-Audio-Line-For/32882620191.html
> ...but with that one I would have to buy it X2 and dismantle every core plus it seems to have "memory" for shape by factory heat-braid.
> 
> Also, thinking about getting this wire with 19 strand core: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LIT...-PE-leather-19-core-OD-0-7mm/32793801566.html


yea, you are right. it's difficult to find that super-soft wire.
this is 0.1mm*19, but sleeve is not transparent, and doesn't look so flexible: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PAP...ne-Cable-Audio-Line-AUX-Wire/32867317898.html


----------



## fokta

Dsnuts said:


> New cheaper cable on penon. These look great for the price. in MMCX or 2 pin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm... this is really interesting....
anyone have tried it ?


----------



## kaushama

What is the difference between following two?

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.22.6f195317bfC914
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.260.10c63c00osFE5B

7N and 6N? Second cable is recommended here but both are same price and same vendor!


----------



## arielext

kaushama said:


> What is the difference between following two?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.22.6f195317bfC914
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.260.10c63c00osFE5B
> ...



Silver plated vs. copper only? 1st one looks cheaper imo.


----------



## Broquen

Don't like to quote myself but... 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...uck-cable-thread.891911/page-31#post-14718542


----------



## ForceMajeure

I am kind of disappointed with Jim from hck
He's been extremely unresponsive. I have been messaging him over ali but he never answered me back .
Maybe something happened to him or he's just too busy or he simply doesn't care since I am not buying kilobucks gear.

Maybe you guys know a way to get in touch with him


----------



## Broquen

ForceMajeure said:


> I am kind of disappointed with Jim from hck
> He's been extremely unresponsive. I have been messaging him over ali but he never answered me back .
> Maybe something happened to him or he's just too busy or he simply doesn't care since I am not buying kilobucks gear.
> 
> Maybe you guys know a way to get in touch with him



I felt same way when purchased my A4s


----------



## Dizzle77

ForceMajeure said:


> I am kind of disappointed with Jim from hck
> He's been extremely unresponsive. I have been messaging him over ali but he never answered me back .
> Maybe something happened to him or he's just too busy or he simply doesn't care since I am not buying kilobucks gear.
> 
> Maybe you guys know a way to get in touch with him



I had a similar experience with him after they sent me a copper cable with faulty mmcx connector. I got fed up with his antics - delays in getting responses and he kept moving the goal posts with me wanting to return cable. I was outside of my dispute period, but in the end I took my complaint up with AliExpress who decided in my favour and gave me a 90% refund.

If you’re dissatisfied with the aftersales service then my advice would be to open a dispute or contact Ali directly to get a resolution.


----------



## hakuzen

had issues with many sellers at aliexpress, Jim included. most of them don't help at all, although it's their fault. and ali customer service tends to protect the sellers more than the customer, unless you enclose a good proof in the dispute.
that's the caveat when getting low prices. if i can get similar price at ebay, amazon, etc. i choose these platforms instead.


----------



## thejoker13

Dsnuts said:


> Oh wow this was unexpected. One of the best cables I purchased recently is on sale for the cheapest I have seen. Winter Sale going on at Aliexpress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 on this recommendation. This really is a great cable and is well worth the asking price.


----------



## hakuzen

thejoker13 said:


> +1 on this recommendation. This really is a great cable and is well worth the asking price.


+1


----------



## CoiL

@hakuzen maybe You could recommend some known brand microphone/instrument cable which has soft-coated copper strands inside that we could strip down and make cable? I know there is starquad, canare, van damme etc. but I haven`t seen any yet with soft PVC coating inside.
Tried with van damme XKE pro but it is teflon insulated and when braided is quite stiff.


----------



## ForceMajeure (Jan 20, 2019)

Good wires with a good core count, soft and coated PE are not cheap unfortunately.
Hakugei is worth a look they are sold on ali as well.
They also have a store on taobao.


----------



## hakuzen (Jan 20, 2019)

CoiL said:


> @hakuzen maybe You could recommend some known brand microphone/instrument cable which has soft-coated copper strands inside that we could strip down and make cable? I know there is starquad, canare, van damme etc. but I haven`t seen any yet with soft PVC coating inside.
> Tried with van damme XKE pro but it is teflon insulated and when braided is quite stiff.


most of my interconnect cables use canare star quad (L-4E6S) wire, and are made by ghentaudio.
http://www.canare.com/ProductItemDisplay.aspx?productItemID=53
http://www.canare.com/UploadedDocuments/Cat11_p35.pdf
the copper is insulated by their own PE (polyethilene) type, don't know how flexible it is:
"Insulation. Canare Cables utilize special polymer compounds that reduce capacitive “R-C” filter roll off within the cable and prevent high voltage breakdown. By irradiating the material, the polymer becomes extensively cross-linked, chemically inert, water resistant, and remains flexible at very low temperatures. Irradiated PE is superior to ordinary polyethylene because it is heat resistant. Canare insulation will not shrink back, flow or char when soldering, so you save initial and rework time, and achieve more reliable connections".
but that would be a lot of work, and not cheap.

if you plan to make the braid work, guess there are some wires available, like this one, for example.

but i'd keep on searching for pre-braided soft wires, like the ones you linked to a few posts above. now i think it's a good option.
edit: acrolink has got many variants of 4, 8, and 16 cores braided soft wire, flexible and decent conductivity, but most are silver plated copper.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PAP...ne-Cable-Audio-Line-AUX-Wire/32867317898.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...le-HIFI-DIY-Audio-AUX/914995_32867369251.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...phone-Cable-DIY-Audio/914995_32870471307.html


----------



## CoiL

hakuzen said:


> most of my interconnect cables use canare star quad (L-4E6S) wire, and are made by ghentaudio.
> http://www.canare.com/ProductItemDisplay.aspx?productItemID=53
> http://www.canare.com/UploadedDocuments/Cat11_p35.pdf
> the copper is insulated by their own PE (polyethilene) type, don't know how flexible it is:
> ...


Will look more into Canare cables and that Litx 6N copper wire is best I found on AE too. Another option would be to buy uncovered litz and buy heat-shrink PVC tubing. But that is crazy work to do.


----------



## Broquen (Jan 20, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> Oh wow this was unexpected. One of the best cables I purchased recently is on sale for the cheapest I have seen. Winter Sale going on at Aliexpress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could anyone gently help me to find this cable (or equal) in a shorter version to use with Bluetooth adapter like ES100?


----------



## CoiL

@hakuzen ,btw I just found these with claimed ultra-soft PVC insulating:
1) copper: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PAP...940.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.18b72e0eK7DKNt

2) silver plated copper: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PAP...321.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.18b72e0eK7DKNt

You have experience with these? I`m thinking to try these out but price is going to be pretty high for 2-meter cable as 8-core braid (4xAgCu+4xCu) -* 66$*.
I would like it to be 3m and then price would be even higher. Thus, looking elsewhere probably.


----------



## hakuzen

Broquen said:


> Could anyone gently help me to find this cable (or equal) in a shorter version to use with Bluetooth adapter like ES100?


the wire used in that cable is http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5957
that link, together with links to other cables (different terminations) which use that wire, are included in my list (spoiler section). they come from lunashops, maybe you can mail them to ask for your custom one (they answer in 24-48 hours usually).



CoiL said:


> @hakuzen ,btw I just found these with claimed ultra-soft PVC insulating:
> 1) copper: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PAP...940.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.18b72e0eK7DKNt
> 
> 2) silver plated copper: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PAP...321.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.18b72e0eK7DKNt
> ...


no, sorry, i've not tried these wires.
thought you wanted pure copper, not mixed with spc. if you don't mind mixing, consider this:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...le-HIFI-DIY-Audio-AUX/914995_32867369251.html
it's 6n occ mixed, 0.1mm*19 (25awg/core), so you get around 22.3awg per signal (less than 100mOhms/1.2m). 3m, for 33€.
the sleeve is transparent, just a bit smoked.


----------



## kingdixon

Hey @hakuzen 

I have 2 questions for you,

I see you added a couple of 052 different versions, can you provide the link of the first one the best in conductivity (gold,eid)

also, i checked your feedback around magaosi K5, if you got other chi-fi iems, what would you recommend with best value, i don't have any specific requirements, just need to try chi-fi stuff to see the progress in that realm. ( i have also seen people enjoying the kz zs7 but thats much cheaper around 50$ i think)


----------



## Goosemama

Broquen said:


> Could anyone gently help me to find this cable (or equal) in a shorter version to use with Bluetooth adapter like ES100?



I own ES100 and have ordered FiiO LC-3.5BS cable for it. available on amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KVZWW73/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

here is the description
Premium quality cable using high-purity 8 strands of 24 0.05mm silver-plated OCC wires each
Gold-plated MMCX connector and 3.5mm L-shaped plug for lower resistance and lower impedance
The around-the-ear design ensures your earphone will fit snugly and securely
The 45cm length of the cable is just right to avoid the mess of long wires especially when out and about


----------



## Broquen

Goosemama said:


> I own ES100 and have ordered FiiO LC-3.5BS cable for it. available on amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KVZWW73/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> here is the description
> Premium quality cable using high-purity 8 strands of 24 0.05mm silver-plated OCC wires each
> ...



Thank you. Forgotten to mention that I'm looking for balanced one.


----------



## ForceMajeure (Jan 20, 2019)

For those who are looking for a right angled 4.4mm jack.
This is an 8 braid very soft that has a 4.4 L jack

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Occ-8core-...hash=item41e7a02b5d:m:mS_RTL9_G8A-lAvhwJWhMwg

it can be found on ali as well and exist in black. unfortunately only mmcx

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ZSF...MCX-2-5-3-5-4-4mm-Balanced/1000006345965.html

on taobao it's priced slightly cheaper btw

Thanks to theUKMrT that found that cable here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sony-nw-zx300.854693/page-477#post-14395781


----------



## hakuzen (Jan 20, 2019)

kingdixon said:


> Hey @hakuzen
> 
> I have 2 questions for you,
> 
> ...


that cable was in stock in some shops time ago, but now you can find it only here at ali. provided this link in my list (first link of 052 cables). the price is near double the price of the other 052s, though.

i'll post full measurements of kz zs7 in kz thread in a hour. kz sound, pronounced V-shape. for the price, they sound very well.
but you know i'm searching always for better mids and neutral signature.
love toneking t4 mids, because they play the less colored more natural vocals i've ever found. they sound like if you were near listening to a singer, who isn't using a mic. resolution and cleanness is superb. highs are also remarkable (small sibilance). lows are flat like old school target curve (below hartman 2017 levels), with some bass roll-off. so not recommended if you need a good amount of bass.
toneking t88k is always in my radar, because use same drivers than t4, plus dedicated lows drivers. but it seems they don't have t4 mids, are darker and thicker (based in some owners impressions); the latter is the cause of not being ordered yet.
magaosi k5 is an all rounder; people say they need more bass, but i'm happy with their amount, higher than t4. they are less analytical than t4, and i much prefer t4 vocals. k5 have detailed highs as well, but more sibilant.
i'll post full measurements of t4 and k5 in a few days.
passed on bgvp dm6 (not my signature), and was near to push the trigger of moondrop kanas pro; even ordered them, but cancelled one day later because i think they aren't an upgrade from my stock. other sidegrades could be tansio mirai tsmr-3 and kinb.. mk4.
the other iems that are in my radar (besides of toneking t88k) are tansio mirai tsmr-4, 5, 6, 8... (but no reviews yet), ncm's (nc5 v2, tango, bella, i don't know if these can be considered chi-fi), and moondrop blessing and a8 (guess the signature of these moondrops would be my best fit).


----------



## ForceMajeure (Jan 20, 2019)

@CoiL you might want to take a look at these as well
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.1.1de021baCwDemx

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.3.3b044cf4vWRRFw

the last link is for 1 single not braided but has all the technical info for each sort. probably the same wires used for the 4 braid and 8 braid weave they sell.

These look to me like the same stuff that is used on many cables selling for ~15-30+usd if you ask me.
They have a PVC insulation and btw that store accepts Paypal


----------



## Broquen (Jan 20, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> that cable was in stock in some shops time ago, but now you can find it only here at ali. provided this link in my list (first link of 052 cables). the price is near double the price of the other 052s, though.
> 
> i'll post full measurements of kz zs7 in kz thread in a hour. kz sound, pronounced V-shape. for the price, they sound very well.
> but you know i'm searching always for better mids and neutral signature.
> ...



I own NC5v2 and these are really, really good. Vocals sound incredible for me and very natural, and they have best bass definition and body I heard so far (with sub bass a bit emphasized, but very quick). I'm afraid to promote them more only because my lack of experience with other IEMs in this category.

EDIT: Regarding considering these as chi-fi, NCM has already quite experience manufacturing their custom IEMs and are known there because singers and musicians use them. I also think that are becoming more and more popular in Japan.


----------



## kaushama (Jan 20, 2019)

Anyone know about this hybrid cable?

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010108.1000023.17.750a1492Fvc014

FP-8101AG+CU looks interesting as it has both OCC 6N copper and 6N silver hybrid structure.

I want to build a cable for my HE1000 V2 and have all jacks and silver solder.

I bought 130 cable from NiceHCK.


----------



## CoiL

ForceMajeure said:


> @CoiL
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.3.3b044cf4vWRRFw



Thank You a lot for this one! I got 8x3,6m (28,8m) smoke-brown copper (50x0.04mm) wire for 26$ with winter sale discount and coupon!


----------



## kingdixon

hakuzen said:


> that cable was in stock in some shops time ago, but now you can find it only here at ali. provided this link in my list (first link of 052 cables). the price is near double the price of the other 052s, though.
> 
> i'll post full measurements of kz zs7 in kz thread in a hour. kz sound, pronounced V-shape. for the price, they sound very well.
> but you know i'm searching always for better mids and neutral signature.
> ...



Awesome , thanks for the detailed reply


----------



## ForceMajeure (Jan 20, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Thank You a lot for this one! I got 8x3,6m (28,8m) smoke-brown copper (50x0.04mm) wire for 26$ with winter sale discount and coupon!



@CoiL Be aware that this one can be slightly thick it says here that it's ~2mm OD https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.15.78bd4cf4mvhRgK

since you plan on doing an 8 braid this could be too thick.
I would advise for a less thick one like this one https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.23.78bd4cf4mvhRgK

PS: although tbh I am not sure if it will be too thick for your taste. I am looking right now at their 8 core ready made braid and there is a picture from someone that received it in the feedback section
https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/UTB80HwPmXfJXKJkSamHq6zLyVXab.jpg


----------



## CoiL

Yeah, I already suspected that and didn`t hit buy button yet. Will probably get 4x3,6m then and do 4-braid.


----------



## hakuzen

that wire is 0.04mm*50. if 8 cores, 2cores/signal: 26awg (~185ohms/1.2m). if 4 cores, calculate around double resistance.
guess you get similar conductivity with their pre-braided 8 cores wire siblings. if they are not much more expensive, you save time and effort of braiding yourself (except if you are really going to enjoy the braid work


----------



## CoiL (Jan 21, 2019)

Honestly, anything around 0.3Ohm is OK for my desk setup and wont affect SQ noticeably. I just want lighter and softer/flexible cable than my Van Damme XKE Pro Patch and paracord-sleeved one (which is quite microphonic/noisy due to paracord).
Though, wonder what will happen when I braid 4x thinner silver-plated wire inside it? Will it get less resistance and also don`t get so thick? Dunno...


----------



## hakuzen

you are right. comfort can be a preference over small conductivity differences.
silver is only slightly more conductive than copper. silver plated vs only copper shouldn't change conductivity in a noticeable way. so the resistance increment associated to thinner wire is the same. but again, lightness and flexibility can compensate the conductivity difference.


----------



## zeppu08

Hi! Any recommendation for a good copper cable for the DM6?? And also, whats the difference of pure copper and crystal copper? Which is better?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 22, 2019)

I have this cable on my 12BA earphones. It is better than the pure copper variety that I bought recently. This one is an imported crystal copper variety sold on aliexpress. They are both made well but I ended up liking this once over my other copper cables.





You just missed Aliexpress winter sale that had these as cheap as $50. They are going for $64 at the cheapest price and NiceHCK has theirs for $79. Even for $79 this cable is worth the money. If you look you will find it for $64. If I cant post a link here you know why. Crystal Copper. Who knows why they call it that. Maybe due to purity. But Iike what I hear with this cable. Brings the best of pure copper to your BA earphones. Highly recomemended.


----------



## NiVrA

Hi guys what do you suggest for the IT04 iem?if you could like the ali website that would be great, anyhow I will be pairing it with DX150 + amp8 so 4.4 would be a must...thanks!


----------



## CoiL

Dsnuts said:


> Crystal Copper. Who knows why they call it that.


It means copper molecules structure - single crystal copper: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_crystal#Electrical_conductors

Idk for sure, but You might have been "ripped off" littlebit as I`ve seen exactly same looking cables on AE with less price. But in AE, You never know 100% sure what is what.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 22, 2019)

Definitely not ripped off. If we are talking about the exact same cables I posted about. Especially on sale recently. It is actually a good deal for that quality. Reason why I am posting about them. The connectors are solid and the cable is fairly supple and not stiff like some copper cables I have dealt with. In all types of terminations. Clean detailed sound from the cable with excellent extension both ends for my earphone.

Worth the money especially for all BA earphones.


----------



## Duffius

Hi, just looking for an advice,
Where could I find a (cheap) 7-9mm cable for diy RCA interconnects build. 
Thanks


----------



## zeppu08

Dsnuts said:


> I have this cable on my 12BA earphones. It is better than the pure copper variety that I bought recently. This one is an imported crystal copper variety sold on aliexpress. They are both made well but I ended up liking this once over my other copper cables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pmed you..


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Duffius said:


> Hi, just looking for an advice,
> Where could I find a (cheap) 7-9mm cable for diy RCA interconnects build.
> Thanks


Not a DIY. This prebuilt cable is only $10 for 50 cm.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/YYA...io-2rca-to-2rca-Interconnect/32846028300.html

This cable (DIY) is $3 for 2M.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OFC...ble-Microphone-line-Cable-2M/32798894642.html


----------



## Duffius

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Not a DIY. This prebuilt cable is only $10 for 50 cm.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/YYA...io-2rca-to-2rca-Interconnect/32846028300.html
> 
> This cable (DIY) is $3 for 2M.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OFC...ble-Microphone-line-Cable-2M/32798894642.html



Thanks for the links. I ordered 4m of the blue cable from the second link. Is there any 8mm version?


----------



## kaushama (Jan 24, 2019)

https://papri.aliexpress.com/store/914995?spm=2114.10010108.0.0.439a30d4AqH7ir

They have Acrolink wire in bulk quantities. What would be the best wire for HE1000V2 cable? Thickest gauge?

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.6.af11226buzT0Au

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.23.af11226buzT0Au

These look interesting too.


----------



## kaushama

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.1.2e6155fcYaglK2

This looks good too but expensive!


----------



## fokta

Repost from here



Spoiler: Cable Porn




my adapter 4.4 Female to 2.5 mm Male balanced is arrived..

Now can try the new customed cable DHC 4.4mm



first Impression...
Looks is really cable porn...
Sound wise, Warm (because DHC is warm Character), Noise noticable.
wish I have a proper 4.4mm balanced DAP.... sigh


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 24, 2019)

So this was a bit of a surprise. Admittedly I wasn't so sold on the idea of more cores equaling more/ better sound. I am a firm believer in how the cable quality is as far as connectors and material is concerned. This was on Penon today. This company seems to be making cables for Penon exclusively but for the price asked. This is 16 core crystal copper variety. Naturally I ordered one in mmcx and in 2 pin. The crystal copper cable I own now I am very happy with so this was a no brainer for me to try. I am sold on crystal copper on BA based earphones. I was gonna get an adapter to use with the mmcx version so I can try it on my new Zeus which I havent gotten yet but. To heck with that I just got a 2 pin version as well.  I am just gonna go on my previous experiences with crystal copper. If these are the real deal this cable might be an excellent deal for what it is.






 New 16 core crystal copper cable. $49.90 for the balanced version is what I bought. Will most definitely report now this cable is once I get them. https://penonaudio.com/isn-c16.html

Love how thick this cable is and looks pliable too with no ear guides. Cant wait to try this.


----------



## zikarus

Dsnuts said:


> So this was a bit of a surprise. Admittedly I wasn't so sold on the idea of more cores equaling more/ better sound. I am a firm believer in how the cable quality is as far as connectors and material is concerned. This was on Penon today. This company seems to be making cables for Penon exclusively but for the price asked. This is 16 core crystal copper variety. Naturally I ordered one in mmcx and in 2 pin. The crystal copper cable I own now I am very happy with so this was a no brainer for me to try. I am sold on crystal copper on BA based earphones. I was gonna get an adapter to use with the mmcx version so I can try it on my new Zeus which I havent gotten yet but. To heck with that I just got a 2 pin version as well.  I am just gonna go on my previous experiences with crystal copper. If these are the real deal this cable might be an excellent deal for what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A nice one... Looking forward to your impressions...


----------



## Carlsan

Those thicker, multi-strand,multi-core, or multi-wire cables are always impressive. A co-worker come by my desk a month or two ago to see how I was doing, since she hadn't seen me in  awhile as she no longer worked in the same building. I was listening to music and don't recall the earphone, but the cable was one of those thick 8 core Ali cables that I probably spent $50 on during the sale. Anyway, she looked at my earphones, and was like, oh, nice earphones, then the cables, "Oh my God, that's a nice cable, I bet it gives really great sound", as she is feeling and holding the cable.
Yes, impress your co-workers and peers with earphone cables, the new bling; or the new fetish ;')


----------



## hakuzen (Jan 25, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> So this was a bit of a surprise. Admittedly I wasn't so sold on the idea of more cores equaling more/ better sound. I am a firm believer in how the cable quality is as far as connectors and material is concerned. This was on Penon today. This company seems to be making cables for Penon exclusively but for the price asked. This is 16 core crystal copper variety. Naturally I ordered one in mmcx and in 2 pin. The crystal copper cable I own now I am very happy with so this was a no brainer for me to try. I am sold on crystal copper on BA based earphones. I was gonna get an adapter to use with the mmcx version so I can try it on my new Zeus which I havent gotten yet but. To heck with that I just got a 2 pin version as well.  I am just gonna go on my previous experiences with crystal copper. If these are the real deal this cable might be an excellent deal for what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this looks really great!
if it's 0.05mm*19, you'll end with ~165mΩ (~25.3AWG).
if it's 0.08mm*19, ~75mΩ (~21.3AWG).



Carlsan said:


> Those thicker, multi-strand,multi-core, or multi-wire cables are always impressive. A co-worker come by my desk a month or two ago to see how I was doing, since she hadn't seen me in  awhile as she no longer worked in the same building. I was listening to music and don't recall the earphone, but the cable was one of those thick 8 core Ali cables that I probably spent $50 on during the sale. Anyway, she looked at my earphones, and was like, oh, nice earphones, then the cables, "Oh my God, that's a nice cable, I bet it gives really great sound", as she is feeling and holding the cable.
> Yes, impress your co-workers and peers with earphone cables, the new bling; or the new fetish ;')


pure porn.. my last gifts to relatives (mostly female) have consisted in cables; they'd loved it, like jewelry. and i love them too


----------



## fokta

Agree with @Carlsan and @hakuzen
even when I used High end IEM, with regular cable. other just see nothing, will be different if used thick cable... so cable is the first impression....


----------



## Dsnuts

Love me some Penon. Man they don't mess around. Shipped cable today.. Then there was this. New again. Looks like they will continue to roll out them cables. This one looks nice too. 




https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-s16.html Half way tempted to try this as well.


----------



## Kitechaser (Jan 25, 2019)

I could use a bit of help here. What is the consensus on this cable?
It's the banned seller UPOCC single crystal copper Neotech 26AWG cable.
Thank you


----------



## Carlsan

Kitechaser said:


> I could use a bit of help here. What is the consensus on cable?
> It's the *** UPOCC single crystal copper Neotech 26AWG cable.
> Thanks you



I ordered that cable just a few days ago. Thought it looked to have the same qualities as a much more expensive cable that I recently heard.
Could be quite a bargain if it sounds the same.


----------



## Kitechaser

Carlsan said:


> I ordered that cable just a few days ago. Thought it looked to have the same qualities as a much more expensive cable that I recently heard.
> Could be quite a bargain if it sounds the same.


Oh for sure. It looks quality, I would love to hear your take on those with the CL2  
The Chinese 2 week festival just started anyways, so even if I order it today, I won't get it till mid February, so I am going to wait to see what you have to say about it.
What iem are you planning to use it with?


----------



## Carlsan

Yeah, just checked, mine hadn't shipped so will be waiting for it.


----------



## Kitechaser

Carlsan said:


> Yeah, just checked, mine hadn't shipped so will be waiting for it.


Hopefully it got out today, or it's going to be a long wait.


----------



## Carlsan

I have this one on my CL2, it's gone up in price since it was first introduced and put on sale during the previous (not last) sale.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...424.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dkvnL3B


----------



## fokta

Dsnuts said:


> Love me some Penon. Man they don't mess around. Shipped cable today.. Then there was this. New again. Looks like they will continue to roll out them cables. This one looks nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be looking forward for this review.. is real PORN for me....


----------



## Dsnuts

You guys are a bunch of sound geeks. Lol.


----------



## Kitechaser

Anybody know anything about this cable?
https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32..._J5Gn-a5D3CpfA1yiF2P5d89Akcb4xwQ1548450743166


----------



## hakuzen

Kitechaser said:


> I could use a bit of help here. What is the consensus on this cable?
> It's the banned seller UPOCC single crystal copper Neotech 26AWG cable.
> Thank you





Carlsan said:


> I ordered that cable just a few days ago. Thought it looked to have the same qualities as a much more expensive cable that I recently heard.
> Could be quite a bargain if it sounds the same.


if they use true neotech, quality of the wire material is assured. i'd had preferred they went to 24 AWG instead of 26 AWG though.


----------



## Kitechaser

hakuzen said:


> if they use true neotech, quality of the wire material is assured. i'd had preferred they went to 24 AWG instead of 26 AWG though.


Could you help me out with this one please.
Can't find any info anywhere


----------



## hakuzen

Kitechaser said:


> Could you help me out with this one please.
> Can't find any info anywhere


this is 24 AWG, so expect around 125mΩ resistance. nice.
not neotech, but probably a good 7N OCC wire, and awesome true furutech jack.
chinese eidolic styled jack of the neotech cable is also nice. i usually get better results with it than with other styled jacks (oyaide, furutech..).


----------



## Kitechaser (Jan 25, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> this is 24 AWG, so expect around 125mΩ resistance. nice.
> not neotech, but probably a good 7N OCC wire, and awesome true furutech jack.
> chinese eidolic styled jack of the neotech cable is also nice. i usually get better results with it than with other styled jacks (oyaide, furutech..).


So got your blessing 
So I am deciding between this and the Han Sound Zen 4 OCC Copper.
Which would you recommend I go with? Price no issue 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## hakuzen

Kitechaser said:


> So got your blessing
> So I am deciding between this and the Han Sound Zen 4 OCC Copper.
> Which would you recommend I go with? Price no issue
> Thanks for your help.


i don't own any of them. they look similar.
Han Sound gives even less info about the wire used, but "Zen" name is a plus 
guess any of them will be good


----------



## Kitechaser

hakuzen said:


> i don't own any of them. they look similar.
> Han Sound gives even less info about the wire used, but "Zen" name is a plus
> guess any of them will be good


You know what, I am feeling lucky, I am gonna go with the DUNU. Everything else even, It looks cooler, would be a more striking fit with my CL2.
Thanks for your help 
I'll report back here after I get it, break down the signature.


----------



## hakuzen

Kitechaser said:


> You know what, I am feeling lucky, I am gonna go with the DUNU. Everything else even, It looks cooler, would be a more striking fit with my CL2.
> Thanks for your help
> I'll report back here after I get it, break down the signature.


 it's a nice detail they specify wire thickness. they are not cheap, though.
waiting forward your report.


----------



## fokta

unfortunately the photo is not to appealing... but it really turn me ON... 

hehehe


----------



## ForceMajeure

Kitechaser said:


> Oh for sure. It looks quality, I would love to hear your take on those with the CL2
> The Chinese 2 week festival just started anyways, so even if I order it today, I won't get it till mid February, so I am going to wait to see what you have to say about it.
> What iem are you planning to use it with?



LOL you are highly optimistic 

maybe you meant mid March


----------



## fokta

brr.... love this Cable....


----------



## cocolinho

@fokta where did you source it ?
What's its material? Thanks


----------



## fokta (Jan 29, 2019)

cocolinho said:


> @fokta where did you source it ?
> What's its material? Thanks


it's DIY local costum cable workshop....

The material use is 24 AWG hybrid OCC Silver Copper Litz (6 strand Core)


edit : The seller brand the cable "ABnormal" Cable


----------



## Dsnuts

You knew they was gonna make a hybrid. This posted this morning. 





16 core hybrid copper and  SPC. Good looking cable.


----------



## kaushama

Got my cable! Good quality and love it! Very transparent sound.


----------



## kaushama

It is very soft, flexible and zero microphonics. However I don't love the color and appearance of it as I prefer the pure copper look in a cable.


----------



## Dsnuts

Love that cable. I have it on my Solaris. Definitely worth the cash.


----------



## kaushama

Dsnuts said:


> Love that cable. I have it on my Solaris. Definitely worth the cash.


Better than stock Solaris cable?


----------



## zeppu08

kaushama said:


> Got my cable! Good quality and love it! Very transparent sound.



What cable are those? Is it in the gold side of shade??


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 31, 2019)

I think so. But If I mention those are half the cost of the Solaris cable that came with the earphones people wont take me seriously in the Solaris thread. It has to cost minimum $300 plus for a cable to take some consideration it seems.

It gives a very clean, extremely well balanced sound to the solaris and most importantly the copper core brings out the bass fullness of the Solaris much better than the Stock alo litz cable. My alo litz cable is collecting dust at the moment actually. Dont have much use for it.

It is not a bad cable but not worth the asking price from Alo imo. For $200 you can buy 4 cables that are just as good or better.


----------



## zikarus

zeppu08 said:


> What cable are those? Is it in the gold side of shade??


Should be this
https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32...&terminal_id=6c0b77492af647038973c0cc981fd579
Use it myself with a DM6 and a Kanas Pro and like it on both... Price was much lower when I bought mine.


----------



## hakuzen

zeppu08 said:


> What cable are those? Is it in the gold side of shade??


cable 130 in my list. details in spoiler section.


----------



## thejoker13

This is still my favorite cable /iem combination. What a perfect pairing!!


----------



## kaushama

Its this cable
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...l?spm=a2g0x.10010108.1000001.8.44fb65ba32Gux5
Bought two thirds of the current price when winter sales were on. True bargain!
The copper looking wires are not SPC??? Seller does not say that.


----------



## zeppu08

Ohh thanks! Haha found it on my cart already..


----------



## djray

So I've been procrastinating at getting some MMCX cables and I'm now looking at these two options (thanks to HungryPanda and hakuzen for recommending):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...4mm-Plug-MMCX-2Pin-Connector/32953432742.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...3-5-2-5-4-4mm-Plug-MMCX-2Pin/32954926911.html

Noob question - what's the difference between silver plated and high purity copper?  Is there a better option at this price point or should I wait for the next batch of AliExpress sales in March for more options?


----------



## Carlsan

My experience is that the best of the cheaper cables are either single crystal copper (preferred) or high purity copper.
Outside of more expensive and exotic metals or metal combinations, such as true gold cables, these two options are the best. 
Of course, connection soldering, and the general quality of the build have impacts. 
Silver plated. unless I am mistaken and feel free to correct me, really has no or little impact on the conductivity of the cable.


----------



## kaushama

Carlsan said:


> My experience is that the best of the cheaper cables are either single crystal copper (preferred) or high purity copper.
> Outside of more expensive and exotic metals or metal combinations, such as true gold cables, these two options are the best.
> Of course, connection soldering, and the general quality of the build have impacts.
> Silver plated. unless I am mistaken and feel free to correct me, really has no or little impact on the conductivity of the cable.


That's my thoughts too. These plating of exotic metal cannot have an effect on conductivity as they are layered in micro amounts. Whether they have effect on capacitance and field effect on a cable is another matter. I think solid-core hybrid cables with both silver and copper could be having better results. However common thinking of cumulative effects (Caused by silver and copper) achieved in such cables could be just over-simplification of electric properties. Real world effects on sound, of course, measured by direct experience by listeners and have so much subjectivity instilled into such claims.


----------



## djray

I decided to get this:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...e-With-MMCX-Connector-for-LZ/32887975691.html

Wanted a budget MMCX 3.5mm cable with no ear hook.  If I don't like it, I can always buy something more expensive down the road.  Just dipping my toes into this cable thing!


----------



## fokta

Its been a long discussion and debate about cable, material, custom,build quality etc...
One theory, that doesnt make sense based on my exp, is having copper cable (very low ohm) which claims to be the highest purity, but the shocking impression result was Detail on High freq, and decent bass (low freq). 



Carlsan said:


> My experience is that the best of the cheaper cables are either single crystal copper (preferred) or high purity copper.
> Outside of more expensive and exotic metals or metal combinations, such as true gold cables, these two options are the best.
> Of course, connection soldering, and the general quality of the build have impacts.
> Silver plated. unless I am mistaken and feel free to correct me, really has no or little impact on the conductivity of the cable.


+1
Just be open mind to option...
IMO, SPC cable if make in industrial scale, with good QC, it makes a good Quality product with much more reasonable price, can delivered a better sound quality. 
True gold cable is stiff, and breakable, had seen it, not for mobile purpose. I found it will be a good pair end game combo if your preference in the Mid freq.



kaushama said:


> That's my thoughts too. These plating of exotic metal cannot have an effect on conductivity as they are layered in micro amounts. Whether they have effect on capacitance and field effect on a cable is another matter. I think solid-core hybrid cables with both silver and copper could be having better results. However common thinking of cumulative effects (Caused by silver and copper) achieved in such cables could be just over-simplification of electric properties. Real world effects on sound, of course, measured by direct experience by listeners and have so much subjectivity instilled into such claims.


Valid point, in the end The main question is how much the market willing to pay. The chicken and egg theory comes next, pure or artificial, which can delivered almost the same result (in time can be better).



djray said:


> I decided to get this:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...e-With-MMCX-Connector-for-LZ/32887975691.html
> 
> Wanted a budget MMCX 3.5mm cable with no ear hook.  If I don't like it, I can always buy something more expensive down the road.  Just dipping my toes into this cable thing!


Try it first, i had used this on my POLARIS, due to looking soundstage and better sparkling (high freq) over copper stock cable. 


I always want to meet somebody who had this passion hobby, my first indicator is cable, How far he will go to upgrade his cable, because the upgrade result will be not significant with the chance make it worst or not even a good combo with the DAP nor IEM. 
And the next question will be, is it worthy ?

I met some audiophile who alrd in the end game, some how I found their gear is not the high end version. Is based on what his/her ear preference.

My point is be open mind, the frustration of find a good pair of cable is time and money. I know cause i am also in that road... #Cable geek
My greatest fear is when wireless already reach the SQ of cable... Then I need to find other geek product to annoy....


----------



## archy121 (Feb 2, 2019)

arielext said:


> I received the BGVP 6N 400 core earphones OCC cable 2.5mm today. Quality cable with 1 big flaw: no indication at all with connector is left and which is right (as far as I can see for now).



Other than its cosmetics how did you find the BGVP OCC cable in terms of sound alone ? Mid/Lows improved ?
How does it sonically compare to the NiceHKC OCC at the $68 range atm ?

Seems to be the cheapest OCC in its price range at the moment and thinking to use with DM6 single ended to V30.


----------



## arielext

With my iems i did not hear any differences between the 2 cables. YMMV ofc. For me the cosmetics and handling made me chose the nicehck over the bgvp cable.


----------



## ddmt

Have anyone else bought the NiceHCK 8 core 6n GC-OCC single crytal cable ? No 140 on @hakuzen list
I found both of mine (1 mmcx with BGVP DM6 & 1 2-pin with Moondrop Kanas Pro) sounds overly piercing bright. Other than that this cable is really good in craftmanship, really good connectors too.


----------



## battosai (Feb 4, 2019)

ddmt said:


> Have anyone else bought the NiceHCK 8 core 6n GC-OCC single crytal cable ? No 140 on @hakuzen list
> I found both of mine (1 mmcx with BGVP DM6 & 1 2-pin with Moondrop Kanas Pro) sounds overly piercing bright. Other than that this cable is really good in craftmanship, really good connectors too.


Works probably better than my 8 core pure copper cable from nicehck...
Just happened 5 minutes ago


----------



## hakuzen (Feb 5, 2019)

battosai said:


> Works probably better than my 8 core pure copper cable from nicehck...
> Just happened 5 minutes ago


ouch! that cable has superb conductivity (due to wire thickness) for the price, but plugs and build quality aren't the best..
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...mm-Balanced-8-Core-6N-GC-OCC/32945688424.html has better plugs and better quality copper for sure (6N g-OCC vs simple OFC), but it's very thin, so conductivity is not great.



djray said:


> So I've been procrastinating at getting some MMCX cables and I'm now looking at these two options (thanks to HungryPanda and hakuzen for recommending):
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...4mm-Plug-MMCX-2Pin-Connector/32953432742.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...3-5-2-5-4-4mm-Plug-MMCX-2Pin/32954926911.html
> Noob question - what's the difference between silver plated and high purity copper?  Is there a better option at this price point or should I wait for the next batch of AliExpress sales in March for more options?


based on my experience with chi-cables:
*copper*
when they say high purity copper, it means simple OFC (oxygen free copper).
there is better quality copper (single crystal, OCC -Ohno Continuous Casting-, and variants, like frozen copper or others). in theory, few boundaries in copper help to better conductivity, more linear resistance.
same with purity grade of copper (4N=99.99%, 5N=99.999%, 6N=99.9999%, 7N=99.99999%). fewer impurities help to better conductivity, more linear resistance.
if the changes when using this better copper are audible, is still in discussion. measurements say the difference is not audible. but there might be some differences (minor distortions, for example) which can't be measured, and our brain is very special when perceiving sound.
anyway, difference of price is usually huge, compared to audible improvement. chinese manufacturers and sellers lie frequently about the quality of the copper (specially about purity grade) and it's difficult to prove it.
so trying them is the only way to know if it's worth it for you.
*silver plated copper*
when they say silver plated copper, it is usually tin plated. when they say pure silver wire, it is pure silver plated copper wire frequently.
true silver plating raise the price considerably. and true pure silver wire is around double the price of true silver plated copper.
silver is only a bit more conductive than copper. its structure and purity could contribute to better conductivity, more linear resistance, as well.
again, we are in the same place than before: audible improvement? at what cost?

there is some consensus about copper and silver (true silver, not tin or other alloys): copper preserves lows better, silver preserves highs better. not demonstrated once again, but some people affirm to be able to distinguish between them.



djray said:


> I decided to get this:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...e-With-MMCX-Connector-for-LZ/32887975691.html
> Wanted a budget MMCX 3.5mm cable with no ear hook.  If I don't like it, I can always buy something more expensive down the road.  Just dipping my toes into this cable thing!


that's a good spc cable to start with. number 037 in my list, it's a decent upgrade from many stock cables. it's probably tin plated copper wire. around 380mΩ per signal.

if you prefer copper to spc (which is tin plated copper probably), you can consider this cable at similar price (~$10):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32971728152.html
not in my list yet, but i guess it's 0.1mm*7strands*8cores (~26.7awg/signal) simple OFC. resistance should be around 230-240mΩ, which is a bit better than 037's resistance (380mΩ).

its 16 cores version seems to use same wire. if so, its resistance should be around 120mΩ. but cost is ~$28:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32954926911.html


----------



## kingdixon

Guys, I have a question about aliexpress,

I made an order 2 month ago for some cables and now buyer protection has 3 days remaining out of the 2 month, i still didn't receive the item but it seems going through the process.

i contacted the seller to extend the buyer protection, but they don't answer ( i guess they have Chinese new year vacation)

I contacted support of aliexpress she said you automatically get additional 15 days of buyer protection after the 2 month. ( i am not sure about that myself but she said so)

So, since there are 3 days remaining on the order page, should i dispute now ? or should i wait after the 3 days may be i get another 15 days as the support said then i would dispute at the end of them 15 days)

I also don't want to dispute to get refund and receive the item later without paying for it, so anyone with experience could chime in ?

Thanks


----------



## zedbg

I would start the dispute it will take few days and you can cancel it if you receive your cable.


----------



## hakuzen (Jun 5, 2019)

spoiler PART 2 of DC resistance of some cables (below 400mΩ, average)
(had to split the spoiler of pics and comments, due to limitation of attached files..)

*pics & comments of cables, part 1*



Spoiler: pics & comments of cables, part 2



*065*. jcally 5n painted ofc/tpc 4c (various colors,cheap furt,MV)
structure: 0.08mm*63(22AWG)*4c pvc sleeve. 500D fiber yarn, to absorb moisture.
they say copper is plated, and then painted. various colors and combinations available. some versions come with a nice small soft fabric zipper pouch.
superb conductivity, due to thickness of cable. similar structure than cable 125, but strands are 0.08mm instead of 0.10mm.
sound is less clean than cable 125, because of worse quality of copper, paint around copper, and worse plugs and solders (found some units where some threads of the cores are not well soldered; small space to solder?). but way cheaper and good enough for not very resolving iems.
colors are nice, but i'd prefer to achieve it by coloring sleeves, rather than painting conductor.
zsn termination (c-type) is intended for QDC and BQEYZ: pins are inverted polarity respect KZs,

copper 5n ofc/tpc not painted?: 88/86..89/89..90/82..92/93..[36]





dark blue painted 5n tpc: 84..*184*..80..107..[34.4g]





4 colors painted (these are the plugs i got with dark blue cable; cheap look)





gold painted 5n tpc





possible wire used: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6229 (not accurate structure, doubtful quality)
or: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32945488579.html (more accurate structure, doubtful quality)
(although conductor quality doesn't match; it's probably 4N or 5N ofc, like jc ally claims)





links:
copper (not painted?):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32995790233.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32954964343.html
copper+gold:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32995762667.html
silver:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32957936506.html
silver+gold:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32960771422.html
gold:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32958004749.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32959362129.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32993765614.html
dark blue:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32957229163.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32959322283.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32995818187.html
silver+dark blue:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32957125438.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32957189326.html
4 colors:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32959266536.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32957113799.html


*066*. jcally 5n painted tpc 8c (black,cheap furt,MV)
structure: 0.07mm*25(27awg)*8c [2c/signal:24AWG]. 500D nylon. 0.4u plated thickness. anti-oxidation protective paint. pvc sleeve, various colors.
nice conductivity. but i don't like this kind of cheap furutech styled jack (found some units where one signal core is not well soldered; small space for solder?).
softer and more flexible than 065.
good enough for not very resolving iems.
zsn termination (c-type) is intended for QDC and BQEYZ: pins are inverted polarity respect KZs,

black (zsn version): *249*..130..126..126..[29.2g]





silver:





gold:





links:
black:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32994432994.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32959286936.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32965501955.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32971877740.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32965649117.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32957213673.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32944517378.html
silver:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32955789068.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32957846448.html
gold:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32947859742.html


*053*. great conductivity. some details (strain reliefs, easier repairable plugs) are better in (052). this wire is thicker, softer but less flexible. weight: 27.2g. variants: copper/ mixed copper & silver plated / silver plated (various colors, worse conductivity though).
structure could be: 0.10mm*19(25awg)*8c [2c/signal:22.5AWG]. if true, and wire material/plugs were better quality, it'd measure about 95mΩ (15-20mΩ less).
however, different color versions use different wire.
decent sound and quality and superb conductivity for the price.

hck ct1 ofc 8c (brown,slim plugs,M): 110..avg (115 mmcx)..[27g]..many measured





hck tdy1 tpc 8c (silver,slim plugs,M): 134/155..163/150..132/138..148/152





other colors and wires:














links:
brown:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32916162030.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32955106234.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32967812606.html
silver:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32914622984.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32982483321.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32955233095.html
black:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32913860097.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32982459409.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32955880601.html
orange+silver:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32913561570.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32978957265.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32955237212.html
red+silver:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32913617162.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32982495142.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32955912501.html
copper+silver
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32916975214.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32982355990.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32957246972.html
*

145*. this wire looks like (053). in fact, same colors available (orange+white, red+white, silver..). but brown color version of this cable says it's spc, while brown (053) is copper. the wire is not identical, when you close look at it.
anyway, superb conductivity for the price as well.
this is audio-technica plug version; other non-standard terminations are available.




links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32887178817.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32887556304.html

*
052*. oem (various re-branded) chinese cable.
good conductivity, very well built, quite long threaded (repairable and trimmable) plugs.
ofc or tin/alloy plated ofc (unsure, each color use different wire).
0.08mm*19(27awg)*8c [2c/signal:24AWG] or 0.10mm*19(25awg)*8c [2c/signal:22.5AWG].
various terminations, colors: gold, silver, silver+copper, copper, brown, black.
soft and flexible, but in different grades (like conductivity), depending of the wire and color.

oem tpc 8c (gold,eid): 96..99..91..104..[27.5]
BEWARE: version with gold plated jack (instead of nickel/rhodium) is being sent from some shops; different wire, resistance ~235mΩ





oem tpc 8c (silver,eid): 130..avg..many measured





oem tpc+ofc? 8c (silver+copper,eid,M): 135/131..131/132..190/184..208/240
one type of conductor used for signal, the other type for ground (cold, in balanced)





oem tpc 8c (copper,eid,M): 180..avg..[24.7]..(many measured, the most flexible)





oem tpc 8c (brown,eid,M): 188..188..185..185





possible wire used:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32911867550.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32846230753.html



















or:





links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32881372793.html (last sent was the worst conductivity version)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32989617222.html (don't know which version they'll send)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32900868698.html (don't know which version they'll send)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32880388943.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32882694116.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32992895977.html
(there are other shops and re-brands)


*051*. tpc 8c (grey,eid,M): 128..128..126..138..[27.4g]
very similar to cables 052. same jacks and strain reliefs, but different termination plugs (2pins version is flush, not protruding; different splitter and chin slider).
wire could be similar quality to the best 052s.









*155*. oem (various re-brands) silver spc 8c (silver,eid,MV): 256/254..258/249..245/245..260/246..[23.4g]
advertised as pure silver, it's spc, or even tin/alloy plated copper.
it's funny to see prices going from $80 ("pure silver") to $27 at different shops. the cable is identical.
although less conductive than 051, 052, 053, guess conductor material is better, maybe true silver plated better copper (price wouldn't be justified otherwise). AB listening is pendent.




links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32963189583.html   nicehck cy1
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32963249926.html   nicehck vs audio
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32982939514.html   toneking avckck
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32964307166.html   antcodo (way cheapest!, various terminations, but not 2.5/4.4mm)
(there are other shops and re-brands)



*pics & comments of cables, part 3*

*DC resistance of some cables for KZs (below $40, approx.)*


----------



## hakuzen (Jun 10, 2019)

spoiler PART 3 of DC resistance of some cables (below 400mΩ, average)
(had to split the spoiler of pics and comments, due to limitation of attached files..)

*pics & comments of cables, part 1*

*pics & comments of cables, part 2*



Spoiler: pics & comments of cables, part 3



*110*. 7n spc 16c (silver,viablue): 165..145..155..155
16 very thin cores of spc wire.






*120*. bgvp 6n occ+spc? 8c (grey) =DM6 stock: 169..173..277..190
bgvp spc cable, identical to DM6 stock cable (but this has balanced, straight plug). nice looking (grey and silver), ear guides cover part of the mmcx plug. but strain relief of jack is too short and stiff, conductivity could be better, and one of the solders in my unit was not as good as the others. they give extended info of the cable at product's page, but it doesn't seem to match reality, after measuring it. anyway, one of the best stock cables provided.




links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32874694013.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32951347452.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32863920457.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32885943357.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32867032796.html


*100*. impactAudio infinite copper 5n 4c (custom,MV):  190..190..182..180
impact audio customized cable. this is not my unit. true eidolic plugs, excellent built and look. voluminous and heavy, due to the thick braided textile sleeve. honest 5n copper cable. pity for us he is taking some vacations now.






*060*. hck ct3 ofc 8c (brown,furt,M): 206/210..206/204..200/205..486/195..[19g]
best conductivity and build quality in the cheapest segment (<$10) cables.
very soft and flexible. blue point marks ground/- pin.
sound is acceptable.




links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32971728152.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32974695270.html
*

054*. lz 6n frozen spc 8c (brown,M): 240..240..240..300
6n frozen spc.. maybe, but thin conductor (it could be 0.1mm*7*8c)




links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32952794266.html

*
055*. tpc 16c (silver,oyde,M): 221/232..218/236..221/221..232/235
16 cores, but worse conductivity than some cheaper 8 cores. (050) is its 8 cores sibling. very soft and flexible, though. decent sound.
silver:






*070*. tpc 16c (pink,eid,M): 240..240..237..252..[22.2g]
ultra soft and flexible. nice color for pink lovers. better jack (my fav) than other 16 cores cables.
decent sound.






*063*. hck tdy3 tpc 16c (black,furt,M): 223..226..225..230..[21.9]
again, not remarkable conductivity being a 16 cores wire.
very soft and flexible. not ear guides. blue point marks ground/- pin.
decent sound.




links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32953432742.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32956603145.html
*

062*. hck ct2 ofc 16c (brown,furt,M): 402..259..239..244..[22.50g]
worse conductivity (narrower conductor) than its 8 cores sibling.
very soft and flexible. not ear guides. blue point marks ground/- pin.
decent sound.




links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32954926911.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32953516959.html


*050*. 2pins version is wrong molded for kz (but good for BQEYZ KC2, for example) in the 2 units i own -watch phase!-. you can remold the ear guides. soft and flexible.
various colors and terminations.

tpc 8c (black,oyde,M): 260..270..260..260





tpc 8c (gold,oyde,M): 346..636..374..443





links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32889396437.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32854751277.html


*059*. kz spc 8c (silver+gold,oyde,M): 281..278..250..255..[17.9g]
kz upgrade cable.
structure: 0.05mm*25(30awg)*8c, equivalent to 27AWG per signal. silver color alloy plated + gold color alloy plated ofc (of course it's not true silver and gold plated).
terminations available: 2pins type A (0.75mm), type C (zsn, 0.75mm), mmcx.
only 3.5mm jack (single end) found.
it uses more even spc wires (silver color alloy plated and gold color alloy plated ofc copper) than last kz cable (058), so you don't find so high and random resistance difference.
good conductivity for the price, decent jack, good strain reliefs, it's last and best upgrade cable made by kz now.






*105*. 7n silver 4c (silver,mps): 300..290..280..280
7n pure silver, bought at nicehck. but it's very thin, so conductivity is not that great






*057*. nicehck spc 8 cores. very well built, but thin wire, so conductivity is far worse than (052). various colors (and materials?). light and very flexible.
hck spc 8c (silver,furt,M): 310..303..302..319




copper:




links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32884233509.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32955497775.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32883824667.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32955513689.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32859444405.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32959059115.html


*061*. hck tdy4 spc 8c (black,furt,M): 350..average..[17.4g]..(many measured)
quite lower conductivity than copper version (narrower conductor).
very soft and flexible. blue point marks ground/- pin.
sound is acceptable.




links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32973046302.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32971785145.html


*056*. trn spc 6nocc 8c tA (various colors,cheapBal furt).trn 8 cores cable.
advertised structure is: 0.08mm*25(26awg)*8c [2c/signal:.~23AWG], "6N monocrystalline occ copper, plated with 85 microns of extruded silver, kevlar fiber reinforced" (judging by the price, it could be alloy plated ofc copper). PE sleeve.
but it looks more of 0.07mm*25(27.2awg)*8c [2c/signal:24AWG], given the resistance values.
the wire looks great (very low resistance), the plugs and splitter look cheap (black color hides this better). available in 0.75mm, 0.78mm, mmcx, and 3.5mm, 2.5mm (balanced),
it would be great if they right soldered the cores; only 1 core for some signals, and possibly, many strands of the cores broken while soldering. very poor solder work.
you won't notice the difference between left and right, in volume (<0.2dB imbalance), but i don't like this uneven measures, it spoils the purpose of using a decent wire. left signal could be lost with time (very few strands of only one core have been soldered).

black and silver: *423*/*414*..219/216..289/244..*150*/223





gold and silver: *429*/*454*..289/219..265/*135*..*137*/267






*058*. kz tpc+ofc 8c (silver+copper,oyde,M)
type A(0.75): 216..213..479..503
type B(0.78): 541..552..222..220
kz upgrade 8 cores cable. two types of wire used (copper and sliver plated copper), which have very different resistance. one type is used for signals (left, right), the other type for ground (cold signals in balanced). the problem is that you can't know which material is used for each (got 2 cables, different configuration; it seems random). dunno why they don't use one core of each type for each signal (that would be real copper+spc mixed), if possible.
in one cable, right plug was molded reversed for kz (had to use a hair dresser to remold it).






*037*. kz mmcx tpc 4c (silver,oyde): 384..384..375..376
kz cheap upgrade cable for mmcx. good conductivity for the price







links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...le-Use-For-Shure-SE535-SE846/32820576571.html



*DC resistance of some cables for KZs (below $40, approx.)*


----------



## Dsnuts

So like Penon does. I got my cables fairly quick. These are the thickest cables I have ever bought. They are made extremely well and have good solid connectors. 

 
As for the sound. As thick as this cable is it also brings out a thicker warmer, smoother sound. A bit too much so. I am thinking I should have gotten the hybrid version. These cables will come in handy with BA based earphones I am listening to it connected to my IT04 which is my most treble emphasized phone and it almost takes a bit too much from the treble end. I am not gonna judge them quite yet. I will have to try this cable with some of my all BA earphones to see how it meshes with them. Will be back with some observations.


----------



## Dsnuts

These cables seems to effect the bass to mids more so than the treble end which tilts your phone to sound warmer than they are. I should have gotten the SPC OCC version of these instead. lol. These. 







These cables have so much material it woundnt surprise me if they can use some actual burn in to get them sounding proper. The sound was a bit too warm for my liking out of the package but they are starting to clean up in the sound the more I am using them. AS they are these will work really well for BA based iems that need a bit of smoothing around the edges. I think these are worth the money but I can't say these are a slam dunk good deal since I got many that was actually great deals before getting these. 

But since I don't own any 16 core pure copper cables in my collection these cables will add to the cable box nicely. I am definitely noticing a cleaner sound the more and more I am using them so a bit of cable burn in seems to be taking place here. I have them connected to one of my Chi fi 12BA eaprhones as I am typing. 

These have no ear guides by the way so they form around your ears perfectly. Wish more cable companies just skipped on the ear guides. I will be letting music play through the cables for the evening. Will see how they turn out by tomorrow.


----------



## hakuzen

do you have any chance of rough measuring dc resistance of these penon cables? any multimeter would be enough


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't have a multimeter. I am just basing everything on how they mesh with my in ears. But I do have a friend who does. Will post some results if I get a chance. They seem to be the real deal. But the actual weight of the cables itself is more so than the earphones they are attached to only real draw back. They look amazing though I have to admit. For a DIYer they can make 2 cables with one of these and it would still be relatively thick.


----------



## hakuzen

thanks for trying! can you measure their weight? if they'd weight more than 35-40g, i'd start worrying


----------



## hakuzen (Feb 5, 2019)

if each core is 19*0.10mm or 19*0.08mm, its resistance per signal will be similar or even better than the 7n occ 4 cores cable (55-60mΩ, weights 36g), while being more flexible. about quality of copper, we can't know if this "single crystal copper" has similar quality than "7n occ copper" (probably yes). superb value in any of these cases.
if each core is 19*0.05mm, its resistance per signal will be around 165mΩ, and the price is more normal (although still very good).


----------



## superuser1

who thinks of these colours???


----------



## bigglesworthinc (Feb 5, 2019)

@hakuzen Not cheap - but the cheapest of the brand ($149 for Copper): http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/inearmonitor.html  "X-Series" <-- Do you reckon these would have a decent resistance per signal or better to get a Penon / other brand for the price


----------



## hakuzen (Feb 5, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> who thinks of these colours???


yuk! love them! refreshing...



bigglesworthinc said:


> @hakuzen Not cheap - but the cheapest of the brand ($149 for Copper): http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/inearmonitor.html  "X-Series" <-- Do you reckon these would have a decent resistance per signal or better to get a Penon / other brand for the price


i'm sure the quality of the material is superb ("custom manufactured UPOCC enamel-coated litz wire"), but they don't provide detailed info of total conductor section per signal ("The L/R section is thin at 1.4mm per channel": 1.4mm refers to section of the wire, sleeve included! and it's not clear if it's the width per signal or per side -2 signals-). i think that sellers should provide that info of their boutique cables. so don't expect decent resistance. you can ask for that info to them, and then i can calculate approximate resistance.
isn audio cables at penon look very nice at their price. but i'd wait to know their weight and to confirm approximated conductivity


----------



## bigglesworthinc (Feb 5, 2019)

@hakuzen I can find a wire size of 26 AWG - have emailed plus sound and will see


----------



## zeppu08

superuser1 said:


> who thinks of these colours???



Is this yours?? Can you link me to them? Im looking for a nice pink cable for my wife.


----------



## Broquen

zeppu08 said:


> Is this yours?? Can you link me to them? Im looking for a nice pink cable for my wife.



My wife does not bother about audio cables but she loves pink things. I'm tempted to use it to provoke her into this world... xD


----------



## zeppu08

Broquen said:


> My wife does not bother about audio cables but she loves pink things. I'm tempted to use it to provoke her into this world... xD



Hahahah you should coz it might work!


----------



## Dsnuts

So I have been listening to my BA earphones using the new 16 core copper cable. Sound is much improved this morning after playing music through the cable. I know cable burn in is debatable but there is so much material on these cables that it kinda makes sense. Anyways the sound has cleaned up considerably from open box listen. I was a bit bumbed actually from open box listening thinking that was the sound but I should have known these cables need a bit of a break in. 

The sound characteristics of crystal copper or pure copper of these 16 cores brings a fullness and added height and depth to your mids and bass. Treble is tamed a bit which can be a good thing or a bad thing depending on your sound preferences. The sheer amount of material seems to influence the sound of the iem it is attached to. Guys that are not believers in cables should try something like these cables with 16 cores. It will change the stock tuning for certain. Vocal and bass lovers will dig what these cables do. Treble lovers should stay away. Your better off with the SPC OCC or the silver coated variety of these cables. 

The best aspects of both SPC and the crystal copper is the hybrid version which in theory should give the best of both worlds scenario to your iems.  I noticed due to the added depth and height of music neutral sources pair really well with this cable. Overall I think if you own V shaped iems or earphones that have too much treble emphasis for your liking should try these cables. Overall they are a solid deal for the cash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://penonaudio.com/isn-c16.html


----------



## zeppu08

Dsnuts said:


> So I have been listening to my BA earphones using the new 16 core copper cable. Sound is much improved this morning after playing music through the cable. I know cable burn in is debatable but there is so much material on these cables that it kinda makes sense. Anyways the sound has cleaned up considerably from open box listen. I was a bit bumbed actually from open box listening thinking that was the sound but I should have known these cables need a bit of a break in.
> 
> The sound characteristics of crystal copper or pure copper of these 16 cores brings a fullness and added height and depth to your mids and bass. Treble is tamed a bit which can be a good thing or a bad thing depending on your sound preferences. The sheer amount of material seems to influence the sound of the iem it is attached to. Guys that are not believers in cables should try something like these cables with 16 cores. It will change the stock tuning for certain. Vocal and bass lovers will dig what these cables do. Treble lovers should stay away. Your better off with the SPC OCC or the silver coated variety of these cables.
> 
> ...



How does this penon cable compare to the nicehck crystal copper? Which do you think is better?

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bXy0Tjzm


----------



## Dsnuts

Not all cables show their value in how much they cost but in this case I would put that cable above the Penon cable. But it will also depend on what iem your using it for as well. Guys that are using the BGVP DM6 for example would most definitely benefit from the Penon crystal copper cable. NiceHCK crystal copper is of a higher quality for certain.


----------



## zeppu08

Dsnuts said:


> Not all cables show their value in how much they cost but in this case I would put that cable above the Penon cable. But it will also depend on what iem your using it for as well. Guys that are using the BGVP DM6 for example would most definitely benefit from the Penon crystal copper cable. NiceHCK crystal copper is of a higher quality for certain.



Actually ill be using it with the DM6.. do you think im better to get this penon one than the nicehck one?


----------



## Dsnuts

That is a good question. If you want more detail with a clean spacious sound in your DM6 I would go with the NiceHCK cable. If you want a warmer thicker more fuller sounding DM6 with a bit less treble the 16 core copper penon cable. 

That NiceHCK cable will be more versatile for future earphones too. The copper 16 core cable not so much.


----------



## zeppu08

Dsnuts said:


> That is a good question. If you want more detail with a clean spacious sound in your DM6 I would go with the NiceHCK cable. If you want a warmer thicker more fuller sounding DM6 with a bit less treble the 16 core copper penon cable.
> 
> That NiceHCK cable will be more versatile for future earphones too. The copper 16 core cable not so much.



Ohhh.. i guess ill still go and pursue the nicehck one.. haha thanks again DS! Really helped me a lot!


----------



## Dsnuts

That cable sounds great on everything I tried it on. The 16 core copper one really needs to mesh with the right iem and source to sound it's best so that might tell you something. Let us know when you get that cable how that is working for you.


----------



## ddmt

zeppu08 said:


> How does this penon cable compare to the nicehck crystal copper? Which do you think is better?
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bXy0Tjzm



Mine should arrived today or tomorrow, bought the one with 4.4mm connector. Will test it with DM6.


----------



## zeppu08

ddmt said:


> Mine should arrived today or tomorrow, bought the one with 4.4mm connector. Will test it with DM6.


Nice! Will wait for your inputs.


----------



## ForceMajeure (Feb 6, 2019)

I have just received this cable







it can be bought on ali or lunashops.https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5...er-Plated-Earphone-Cable-For/32934012800.html
I paid 23usd for it. (prices tend to change so I think it would be nice if everyone could tell how much he paid for his)

ergonomics are great overall very supple, quality braid, no missing or malformed links.
the 4.4mm jack can be unscrewed rather easily. solder joints are covered with glue.
connectors at the cup are thermo pressed and cannot be open. they are rubber.

resistance is L- 0.3 ohm, L+ 0.3 ohm, R- 0.3 ohm, R+ 0.3 ohm

8 braid diameter is ~4.5mm
y splitter is 7mm X 14.6mm
4.4 jack (not including the 20mm 5 poles) 26.5mm L X 10.22mm diameter
the 4 braid part after the split is ~3.2mm
single wire is 1mm

I don't know about the weight but it feels rather light


----------



## Broquen

ForceMajeure said:


> I have just received this cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the data. We'll see if any veteran that are more informed regarding resistance has something to say about your measurements  

On the other hand, what about the sound? Have you noticed something remarkable? Transparency is good? Any little distortions that you have noticed?


----------



## Arkady Duntov

Dsnuts said:


> So like Penon does. I got my cables fairly quick. These are the thickest cables I have ever bought. They are made extremely well and have good solid connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need a new cable, and that one looks nice. Is it available with 2-pin connectors? Would you post a URL to the Penon listing?


----------



## hakuzen

ForceMajeure said:


> I have just received this cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


luxury of info, thanks!!


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 6, 2019)

Arkady Duntov said:


> I need a new cable, and that one looks nice. Is it available with 2-pin connectors? Would you post a URL to the Penon listing?


 https://penonaudio.com/  If you go to their home page. You will see 3 varieties of these cables. One is a silver coated copper cable 16 cores. The one I got is a crystal copper 16 core and the very first listing is the new hybrid that incorporates both the SPC and the copper in a 16 core hybrid. All 3 can be bought in 2 pin with the option of getting either single ended or balanced.

The SPC silver coated version should give the best detail of the 3 cables affecting mids and highs more than the bass. The Copper one I got affects more mids and bass. the hybrid should get you a bit of both sonic qualities but imo I would just go for the SPC version over the hybrid.


----------



## ForceMajeure

M


Broquen said:


> Thanks for all the data. We'll see if any veteran that are more informed regarding resistance has something to say about your measurements
> 
> On the other hand, what about the sound? Have you noticed something remarkable? Transparency is good? Any little distortions that you have noticed?



So far I cannot detect any anomalies in sound. it sounds rather good but I cannot compare to anything since it's the only cable I have with that termination


----------



## djray

hakuzen said:


> that's a good spc cable to start with. number 037 in my list, it's a decent upgrade from many stock cables. it's probably tin plated copper wire. around 380mΩ per signal.
> 
> if you prefer copper to spc (which is tin plated copper probably), you can consider this cable at similar price (~$10):
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32971728152.html
> ...


Thanks hakuzen for the feedback.  I was looking at the copper version (~$10), but that has an ear hook and I don't want a cable with an ear hook.


----------



## zeppu08

Anyone have tried this cable?? Are they any good and do they really looks pink in person? 

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ct93rT1e


----------



## ddmt

zeppu08 said:


> Nice! Will wait for your inputs.



Right on time, the "NiceHCK High Quality 8 Core Single Crystal Cooper Silver Plated Cable" has just arrived today. First impression, compared to the original cable the sound is more detailed, slightly brigther, no weird tonality (to my ear) so far. So far so good.


----------



## assassin10000 (Feb 8, 2019)

Think this cable is worth snagging for sub $10?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hig...-2pin-or-Weston-W4R-U16-UE18/32953041901.html







High quality copper (guessing just OFC? Unknown purity)

Listing says:
1*Wire core material single crystal copper
2*Number of cores 0.08 * 19
3*Sheath material PVC
4*Maximum wire diameter 2.0 (mm)
5*Sheath thickness 2.0 (mm)

Also available as black or bronze.

I don't need anything fancy. My only sources are my laptop and cellphone. Just got a bad cable with my mmcx earbuds and will be selling my only other mmcx cable with my other pair of earbuds.

Seems to tick the boxes for me. Angled plug, chin slider and ear guides without memory wire.


----------



## hakuzen

assassin10000 said:


> Think this cable is worth snagging for sub $10?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hig...-2pin-or-Weston-W4R-U16-UE18/32953041901.html
> 
> ...


it looks ok. single crystal copper is better than simple OFC, but you are right: it's probably OFC.
0.08mm*19 * 4 cores gives you near 27awg per signal. this will be around 260mΩ.
decent conductivity, nice looking, angled jack (if you prefer this), budget... good choice


----------



## Broquen (Feb 13, 2019)

€ 31,12  6%OFF | FiiO LC-3.5BS High-Purity Copper-Plated Silver MMCX Earphone Cable 45cm for uBTR/BTR1/BTR3/FH9/F9 pro https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/zQvAYkt

Just ordered one short cable from FIIO to use with ES100 (wanted balanced one but didn't find it this short and with L-shaped jack) 

Edited: Sorry, banned brand.


----------



## subwoof3r

Hey guys, what do you think about this ?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/diy...e-4share-1-25m-with-splitter/32945488579.html


----------



## hakuzen (Feb 8, 2019)

subwoof3r said:


> Hey guys, what do you think about this ?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/diy...e-4share-1-25m-with-splitter/32945488579.html


this wire looks pretty good. if specs are true, you get near 22awg per core/signal of 7N single crystal copper. around 90mΩ.
very similar to cable 125 of my list. it won't be very flexible, though.
it looks same wire than https://www.aliexpress.com/item/252...ated-wire-OD-about-4-5-5-5mm/32947496935.html (at same shop). in this case, they don't specify 7N single crystal copper..

edit:
i'd bet it's same wire than: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6229


----------



## subwoof3r (Feb 9, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> this wire looks pretty good. if specs are true, you get near 22awg per core/signal of 7N single crystal copper. around 90mΩ.
> very similar to cable 125 of my list. it won't be very flexible, though.
> it looks same wire than https://www.aliexpress.com/item/252...ated-wire-OD-about-4-5-5-5mm/32947496935.html (at same shop). in this case, they don't specify 7N single crystal copper..
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for the analysis, appreciated 

I just found another which interests me a lot, could you please tell me what do you think of it? looks amazing for the price, hopefully it is soft and flexible :

BGVP 5N 8 Core OCC Silver Plating Cable 160 Wire Micro Mono-Filament Single Crystal Copper :





https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...e-Micro-Mono-Filament-Single/32963562037.html

Many thanks in advance, and thank you a lot for this thread btw! (very informative)


----------



## hakuzen

subwoof3r said:


> Thank you very much for the analysis, appreciated
> 
> I just found another which interests me a lot, could you please tell me what do you think of it? looks amazing for the price, hopefully it is soft and flexible :
> 
> ...


i don't own this cable, and don't know which wire is using, so i can't help. sorry


----------



## Wazari

Hey guys, I'll be looking forward for a cable upgrade for my Sony XBA-N3. I found two of them on Amazon that caught my interest, but I can't really decide which one I wanna buy.

https://www.amazon.com/Headphone-Ex...ter/dp/B07FSR226P?ref_=bl_dp_s_web_3018878011
https://www.amazon.com/OKCSC-Upgrad...al/dp/B074DW6KNH?ref_=bl_dp_s_web_10862342011

Any thoughts on these? That would be appreciated!


----------



## hakuzen

Wazari said:


> Hey guys, I'll be looking forward for a cable upgrade for my Sony XBA-N3. I found two of them on Amazon that caught my interest, but I can't really decide which one I wanna buy.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Headphone-Ex...ter/dp/B07FSR226P?ref_=bl_dp_s_web_3018878011
> https://www.amazon.com/OKCSC-Upgrad...al/dp/B074DW6KNH?ref_=bl_dp_s_web_10862342011
> ...


first cable is like cable 055 of my list. guess these cables use different wire depending of color, so can't confirm it has same resistance. anyway, not bad, and soft and flexible, but price at amazon is a bit inflated. you can get better and cheaper 16 cores ones at ali or lunashops.

second cable, oksc, guess it uses this wire: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5953 (check last pics at that page). silver plated copper, insulated layer inside, another layer (shielding) outside (usually different color), and some yarn.
structure showed in pics differs of specified at the bottom of the page; the latter is more plausible. if so, you'd get around 185mΩ per signal. the look is nice and the wooden box is a plus.


----------



## assassin10000

hakuzen said:


> it looks ok. single crystal copper is better than simple OFC, but you are right: it's probably OFC.
> 0.08mm*19 * 4 cores gives you near 27awg per signal. this will be around 260mΩ.
> decent conductivity, nice looking, angled jack (if you prefer this), budget... good choice



Ordered it in black. Once it ships and gets here (after the Chinese new year delay), I'll try and verify the resistance with my DMM.


----------



## kingdixon

Dsnuts said:


> That cable sounds great on everything I tried it on. The 16 core copper one really needs to mesh with the right iem and source to sound it's best so that might tell you something. Let us know when you get that cable how that is working for you.



Did you try the 3 cables from penon s16,h16 and c16 ? if so which matches better for CA iems you have ?

also they don't have ear guides, do they rest well and easily on ears, or keeps bumping up?


----------



## Dsnuts

I only have the crystal copper one. Has no guides on it. I did try it on the Andromeda S. didnt like it but I have to go back to it. The cable on open listen is a bit too warm sounding. Overnight use and the sound cleans up. A bit of cable burn in seems to be required on these due to the sheer amount of material used. I tried it on my Andromeda S out of the box actually was way too warm sounding. 

Will go back to it to see how it sounds now. Will report back later tonight. I been using it on my HQ12 and The sound definitiely changes after a few days of use. I am using this cable on my Solaris. 





Definitley one of the best cables I have bought recently.


----------



## superuser1

Some great recommendations from the Chi-fi thread



Slater said:


> Anyone who is looking for a nice cable, I can recommend this cable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RicHSAD said:


> There's a bunch of other colors available.
> White
> White+Blue
> Yellow+White
> ...


----------



## subwoof3r

Dsnuts said:


> I only have the crystal copper one. Has no guides on it. I did try it on the Andromeda S. didnt like it but I have to go back to it. The cable on open listen is a bit too warm sounding. Overnight use and the sound cleans up. A bit of cable burn in seems to be required on these due to the sheer amount of material used. I tried it on my Andromeda S out of the box actually was way too warm sounding.
> 
> Will go back to it to see how it sounds now. Will report back later tonight. I been using it on my HQ12 and The sound definitiely changes after a few days of use. I am using this cable on my Solaris.
> 
> ...


link please 
(or at least the full name for the find on ali, if possible)


----------



## kingdixon

Dsnuts said:


> I only have the crystal copper one. Has no guides on it. I did try it on the Andromeda S. didnt like it but I have to go back to it. The cable on open listen is a bit too warm sounding. Overnight use and the sound cleans up. A bit of cable burn in seems to be required on these due to the sheer amount of material used. I tried it on my Andromeda S out of the box actually was way too warm sounding.
> 
> Will go back to it to see how it sounds now. Will report back later tonight. I been using it on my HQ12 and The sound definitiely changes after a few days of use. I am using this cable on my Solaris.
> 
> ...



Ye iam waiting for arrival of this cable, it has been 2 month now i guess will wait for another 2 weeks or something.

I might get kpe from penon thats why i though i might try one of their cables and tending to s16 more than the others thats why iam asking.

Well, waiting for more impressions about the c16 one if you have any sessions with it soon.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am considering trying out their S16. I have a feeling that will be a good cable. I like silver coatings on copper. Due to the thicker cores and the amount of materials used. In theory should provide the best balanced of detail and more fullness in sound to the earphones they are attached to.  

I do notice an increased thicker sound on the several IEMs I have tried the C16. This was the reason why I was suggesting this cable for V shaped sounding IEMs that need a boost in the mids. It does affect the mids and bass more than the treble end. The C16 should be more treble mids and not so much bass effect. Then it might tighten the bass end a touch. Wont know till someone reports the sound effects.


----------



## kingdixon

subwoof3r said:


> link please
> (or at least the full name for the find on ali, if possible)



Here 

Its 130 on hakuzen list pinned on first page for measurments


----------



## Wazari

hakuzen said:


> first cable is like cable 055 of my list. guess these cables use different wire depending of color, so can't confirm it has same resistance. anyway, not bad, and soft and flexible, but price at amazon is a bit inflated. you can get better and cheaper 16 cores ones at ali or lunashops.
> 
> second cable, oksc, guess it uses this wire: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5953 (check last pics at that page). silver plated copper, insulated layer inside, another layer (shielding) outside (usually different color), and some yarn.
> structure showed in pics differs of specified at the bottom of the page; the latter is more plausible. if so, you'd get around 185mΩ per signal. the look is nice and the wooden box is a plus.


Thanks for the reply and the information you gave, I'll look further into it!


----------



## gwertheim

Any nice cables worth getting during the vday sale on AliExpress?


----------



## ddmt

Dsnuts said:


> I am considering trying out their S16. I have a feeling that will be a good cable. I like silver coatings on copper. Due to the thicker cores and the amount of materials used. In theory should provide the best balanced of detail and more fullness in sound to the earphones they are attached to.
> 
> I do notice an increased thicker sound on the several IEMs I have tried the C16. This was the reason why I was suggesting this cable for V shaped sounding IEMs that need a boost in the mids. It does affect the mids and bass more than the treble end. The C16 should be more treble mids and not so much bass effect. Then it might tighten the bass end a touch. Wont know till someone reports the sound effects.



Too bad C16 doesn't come with 4.4mm connector. Already emailed penon about this but they are still on CNY holiday.
I want a cable for my KPE, the NiceHCK GC-OCC is really bad with anything I have.


----------



## superuser1

ddmt said:


> Too bad C16 doesn't come with 4.4mm connector. Already emailed penon about this but they are still on CNY holiday.
> I want a cable for my KPE, the NiceHCK GC-OCC is really bad with anything I have.


How do you mean the NiceHCK GC-OCC cables are really bad? I have heard otherwise from a lot of people including @hakuzen


----------



## ddmt

superuser1 said:


> How do you mean the NiceHCK GC-OCC cables are really bad? I have heard otherwise from a lot of people including @hakuzen



Not bad, it just increases the brightness (too much) of any IEM I have. I have the mmcx (tried it with DM6) & 2-pin (tried it with Kanas Pro).


----------



## subwoof3r

Dsnuts said:


> I only have the crystal copper one. Has no guides on it. I did try it on the Andromeda S. didnt like it but I have to go back to it. The cable on open listen is a bit too warm sounding. Overnight use and the sound cleans up. A bit of cable burn in seems to be required on these due to the sheer amount of material used. I tried it on my Andromeda S out of the box actually was way too warm sounding.
> 
> Will go back to it to see how it sounds now. Will report back later tonight. I been using it on my HQ12 and The sound definitiely changes after a few days of use. I am using this cable on my Solaris.
> 
> Definitley one of the best cables I have bought recently.



Is it possible to measure how much the diameter between the red arrows please? I'm interested for a DIY earbud projet (so basically, I will unfortunately cut the MMCX connectors, like all my MMXC cables)
Many thanks


----------



## Lucser

Hi,
I have the Massdrop Nuforce EDC3 that use a 2pin connector. I’m looking for a spare cable, if possible better than the original one, but I could not find one with similar connector. I know there are plenty cables with 2 pin connector but on the original one the pins are a bit recessed in the plug case so that the plug case provide guidance for proper plug direction and probably also some reinforcement.
If someone could recommend a cable with similar quality and compatible plugs will be great. Considering that these are 99 usdcome with a nice case and 2cables, the price for the spare cable is to be competitive otherwise may be more reasonable to buy another iem entirely.


----------



## gwertheim

Is there anything wrong with **** cables, anyone use em before?


----------



## superuser1

gwertheim said:


> Is there anything wrong with **** cables, anyone use em before?


Nothing wrong but the seller is banned on headfi


----------



## gwertheim

superuser1 said:


> Nothing wrong but the seller is banned on headfi



Why is that?


----------



## geagle

gwertheim said:


> Why is that?


@Slater has  a link in his sig about that, here : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342


----------



## gwertheim

geagle said:


> @Slater has  a link in his sig about that, here : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342



Ok


----------



## Animagus (Feb 13, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> do you have any chance of rough measuring dc resistance of these penon cables? any multimeter would be enough



Yo! I got the *ISN Audio C16 16 Shares 19 Cores Single Crystal Copper Cable. *It measures roughly around 100-130mΩ (My multimeter is acting up a little, so couldn't get exact specific values). It is so fat that it looks like a small snake. LOL


----------



## Animagus (Feb 13, 2019)

This is a beautiful upgrade wire from Linsoul. It has 4 cores and is available in both MMCX and 2-pin versions with 3 choices of jacks, 2.5mm, 3.5mm and 4.4mm. It comes packed in a nice box and has its own carry case.

They claim for it to be a 7N OCC pure silver plated cable but I don't know if that is correct or not. I anyway care more about lower impedance values and good build quality. It is extremely soft and feels great to touch. It has a sheath for the ear hooks but the hooks are not hard formed and will easily rest on different ear shapes and sizes. The connectors and jack are of very good quality with a very Swiss Military-ish design. The right connector has a red ring to differentiate between the L & R sides.

My measured impedance is 0.2 ohm across 2-pin and MMCX (measuring MMCX's impedance is a little more difficult than 2-pin).

As for sound quality, switching from the cheaper stock cable on the TSMR-3, the sound of the IEM improved with better clarity and instrument separation. A bit of the muddiness in the lower mids was reduced, giving it better definition. Bass notes were more defined and the highs sounded crisper than before. Majority of it is just because of better conductivity of the cable.

I'll recommend it for people who find their IEMs a bit too warm or lacking clarity with their existing stock cables. Give it a try- https://www.linsoul.com/product-page/Linsoul-7NOCC-Cable


----------



## hakuzen

subwoof3r said:


> Is it possible to measure how much the diameter between the red arrows please? I'm interested for a DIY earbud projet (so basically, I will unfortunately cut the MMCX connectors, like all my MMXC cables)
> Many thanks


due to braid, diameter varies from 2.2mm to 4mm. so 3.1mm average



Animagus said:


> Yo! I got the *ISN Audio C16 16 Shares 19 Cores Single Crystal Copper Cable. *It measures roughly around 100-130mΩ (My multimeter is acting up a little, so couldn't get exact specific values). It is so fat that it looks like a small snake. LOL


these are good news, thanks for measuring! then, wire could be 0.08mm*19 * 16 cores. nice conductivity for that snake collar


----------



## bonson

I bought this PIZEN C120 for half price. Don 't know if it's good. I am not sure ,but it seems i have seen it around 100$ in the past.

 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PIZ...-0-78mm-2pin-High-Quality-6N/32868242725.html


----------



## kingdixon

bonson said:


> I bought this PIZEN C120 for half price. Don 't know if it's good. I am not sure ,but it seems i have seen it around 100$ in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PIZ...-0-78mm-2pin-High-Quality-6N/32868242725.html



Opening from desktop it shows around 60$ and when opening from their android mobile app it shows 30$ with 51% off mobile only deal.

Again always check mobile app, alot of stuff are even more discounted there.


----------



## bonson

@kingdixon Thanks, Strange, i see the price is 28,79 USD from desktop, it the price i paid .


----------



## kingdixon

bonson said:


> @kingdixon Thanks, Strange, i see the price is 28,79 USD from desktop, it the price i paid .



Oh great then, dont know why i get this price, may be region dependant, 

I will try some other browser later.

Hope its a nice cable though !


----------



## fokta (Feb 14, 2019)

Sharing my exp here :



Spoiler: impression



1) Eros ii+ 4
Was good, but suddenly forgettable because trying the big bro


2) Janus Basso
Janus Basso cable is the side quest, really opening for my ear. Low and Mid segment really details... this is the reason why solaris DD were mean to be, IMO.
I even compare NOTE8 with janus cable vs QP1R with S.litz (3.5SE). and my ear goes to Janus pairing with Note8 (Noise and SQ).
Pairing Qp1r with janus, the noise become noticeable....






The message : this Palladium plate copper cable is one of the best cable experience I had, really opening my ear that cable can overall effect IEM sound quality in quite big marginal. Getting a thick detail in Low and Mid Freq... making my existing cable feel nothing...

Must reset the ear after this.... anyway, any idea where to find the cable material ??? hehehe


----------



## Carlsan

That Linsoul cable mentioned above, is it the same as the one currently on Massdrop?


----------



## hakuzen

Carlsan said:


> That Linsoul cable mentioned above, is it the same as the one currently on Massdrop?


i'd bet all in it's the same cable. the wire used is the same than their 8 cores sibling, cables 130, 131, and 132 of my list.
i do recommend the 8 cores version, because you get double conductivity while staying light and flexible.


----------



## battosai

fokta said:


> Sharing my exp here :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is that low end or cheap? That cable doesn't belong here.


----------



## fokta

battosai said:


> How is that low end or cheap? That cable doesn't belong here.


Hehehe I know... but will get idea, if can get the cable raw material available, DYI, with the target 1/3 of MSRP, alrd consider cheaper. .

hehehe


----------



## Carlsan

hakuzen said:


> i'd bet all in it's the same cable. the wire used is the same than their 8 cores sibling, cables 130, 131, and 132 of my list.
> i do recommend the 8 cores version, because you get double conductivity while staying light and flexible.



I have the 130 nicehck cable. A couple of them actually. Agree, quite nice. They sound and look great.


----------



## zeppu08

hakuzen said:


> i'd bet all in it's the same cable. the wire used is the same than their 8 cores sibling, cables 130, 131, and 132 of my list.
> i do recommend the 8 cores version, because you get double conductivity while staying light and flexible.



Any link to those 8 core versions pls?


----------



## hakuzen

zeppu08 said:


> Any link to those 8 core versions pls?


spoiler section in my list.
some links, except of banned sellers


----------



## subwoof3r

Hey guys,
Any recommendations for excellent/very good cables based on 4 cores (with max 2.2mm OD for both 2 wires after Y-splitter) with crystal copper (and/or) silver ?
I'm looking for very soft and flexibility mainly with very good conductivity (a bit hard with 4 cores I know, but it's for earbuds DIY mods), if possible without brands name on jacks/splitters, between 20 and 90$ if possible


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Feb 14, 2019)

Any recommendations for Senn HD-6XX/650/58X balanced 2.5mm TRRS cables, specifically ones that have the double pins that _actually fit_ easily into the earcups?

Many of the complaints about aftermarkets (especially on Amazon) are that you really have to push those pins into the cups as they're a bit over-sized compared to stock (I know about the L/R being on the other side of the plug [vs. stock] and I'm matching the slightly larger pin to the appropriate hole). I personally know as I have a KK cable  for my 58X and 6XX that has this issue--otherwise an OK cable, very little microphonics, but you're just waiting for it to damage the jacks on the next pull out or insertion.

https://www.amazon.com/KK-Cable-Compatible-Replacement-Headphones/dp/B073RN21Q2

I'm considering just going with this Corpse cable modified stock cable with the 2.5mm customization, just so I know that it'll fit.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SENNHEISER-HD-650-Stock-Cable-HD-600-HD-660-S-HD-6XX-2-5mm-TRRS-Plug-4ft/302516175360?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=20160323102634&meid=e8a538106c8345669894279e9512bd41&pid=100623&rk=2&rkt=6&mehot=lo&sd=302556277647&itm=302516175360&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


----------



## ufospls2

Does anyone have experience with these cables from Penon Audio?

https://penonaudio.com/isn-c16.html


----------



## Slater

ufospls2 said:


> Does anyone have experience with these cables from Penon Audio?
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/isn-c16.html



Beautiful


----------



## zikarus

ufospls2 said:


> Does anyone have experience with these cables from Penon Audio?
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/isn-c16.html


Dsnuts. This thread. A few pages back.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have been using the mmcx version with one of my 12BA iems and the 2 pin version on the TA Hunters. The cable exudes sound geekiness. You know your very serious about audio when your walking around with a snake like cable on an iem. I have gotten some looks in public as they are kinda odd and do look like a snake sticking out of my ears. The more I am using the cables the more I am realizing they are very good cables. The only real negative on them is that they are bulky and a bit heavy due to so much material used for the cables. Requires a bigger clam shell case to fit your earphone and cables.  The are extremely well made. Very nice quality to the cables and connectors. Not as stiff as you would imagine even though it is using 16 cores weaved. Straight cable with no ear guides, great design choice. Ear guides would have been a negative on these. I do want to eventually try the silver coated variety just to see what the differences are from the C16. Might do that soon but for now I am happy with the cables. 

If you guys want to try these cables they are a solid purchase. These give better texture to bass. Gives a fuller thicker presentation for the mids. Does not change much of the highs that are on your earphones. A more spacious sound overall. At least for BA iems. 

My Hunters being a hybrid with dynamics in it has the best bass I have heard from them using these cables. They do require a bit of run in with some music before they sound correct however.


----------



## ufospls2

Dsnuts said:


> I have been using the mmcx version with one of my 12BA iems and the 2 pin version on the TA Hunters. The cable exudes sound geekiness. You know your very serious about audio when your walking around with a snake like cable on an iem. I have gotten some looks in public as they are kinda odd and do look like a snake sticking out of my ears. The more I am using the cables the more I am realizing they are very good cables. The only real negative on them is that they are bulky and a bit heavy due to so much material used for the cables. Requires a bigger clam shell case to fit your earphone and cables.  The are extremely well made. Very nice quality to the cables and connectors. Not as stiff as you would imagine even though it is using 16 cores weaved. Straight cable with no ear guides, great design choice. Ear guides would have been a negative on these. I do want to eventually try the silver coated variety just to see what the differences are from the C16. Might do that soon but for now I am happy with the cables.
> 
> If you guys want to try these cables they are a solid purchase. These give better texture to bass. Gives a fuller thicker presentation for the mids. Does not change much of the highs that are on your earphones. A more spacious sound overall. At least for BA iems.
> 
> My Hunters being a hybrid with dynamics in it has the best bass I have heard from them using these cables. They do require a bit of run in with some music before they sound correct however.



TYVM for the thoughts. I'm going to try using the all copper version with the RE2000 Silver. I hope it works in terms of ergonomics, as it is a thicker heavier cable. I figured I could sell it in the classifieds here for a small loss if it doesn't work out. I will probably buy the Silver coated version as well at some point, just to try it out. At their price point, two cables is still considerably less than most aftermarket cables, which means having two is a bit more doable


----------



## Animagus

ufospls2 said:


> Does anyone have experience with these cables from Penon Audio?
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/isn-c16.html



I talked about this cable a few posts back - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...uck-cable-thread.891911/page-43#post-14776622

Technically, it is a great cable with very low impedance ~ 100mΩ and is built very well. Might be a little too fat to carry around but if you are going to use it at home, very few cables have such impedance values at this price point.


----------



## fokta (Feb 17, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> I have been using the mmcx version with one of my 12BA iems and the 2 pin version on the TA Hunters. The cable exudes sound geekiness. You know your very serious about audio when your walking around with a snake like cable on an iem. I have gotten some looks in public as they are kinda odd and do look like a snake sticking out of my ears. The more I am using the cables the more I am realizing they are very good cables. The only real negative on them is that they are bulky and a bit heavy due to so much material used for the cables. Requires a bigger clam shell case to fit your earphone and cables.  The are extremely well made. Very nice quality to the cables and connectors. Not as stiff as you would imagine even though it is using 16 cores weaved. Straight cable with no ear guides, great design choice. Ear guides would have been a negative on these. I do want to eventually try the silver coated variety just to see what the differences are from the C16. Might do that soon but for now I am happy with the cables.
> 
> If you guys want to try these cables they are a solid purchase. These give better texture to bass. Gives a fuller thicker presentation for the mids. Does not change much of the highs that are on your earphones. A more spacious sound overall. At least for BA iems.
> 
> My Hunters being a hybrid with dynamics in it has the best bass I have heard from them using these cables. They do require a bit of run in with some music before they sound correct however.


have u try this on Solaris? was thinking to have hybrid. .

was think between this and Nicechk https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32952865240.html


----------



## Dsnuts

The C16 cable goes very nicely with the Solaris. In fact it is difficult to really tell much of a difference from the C16 and the NiceHCK single crystal SPC I was using. I still prefer my other cable I am using with the Solaris as it seems to throw out just a bit more resolution over the C16  but the C16 don't degrade any sound what so ever on the Solaris. Solaris has the widest stage I have heard yet using the C16 however. 

It is a good match for certain. Will have to try my Andromeda S next.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya so upon reconnecting to my cable on the Solaris 





Both cable using a lot of copper cores. The sonic differences are a bit more apparent. These cables sound absolutely superb on the Solaris. The C16 has while a bit more forward fuller sounding is not quite this cable. This thing has to be one of the best sub $100 cables on the market. Solaris has a more organic presentation using these which the previous C16 lacks a bit on while having slightly thicker wider presentation.  

Considering the C16 is approximately half the cost of these. The Solaris don't suck using them. In fact it gives a bit more rawness/ intimacy to the sound which some might like more so than the cable I am showing on here.  For me however I prefer this cable, Solaris sounds more liquidy using it which is what I like for a higher end sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I can confirm while the C16 matches up well with the Solaris. Not so much the Andromeda S. 

It seems to warm up the sound a bit too much on the AndromedaS. This is going from my lunashops pure silver cable to these. It seems to neuter the highs a touch making the sound a bit too warm sounding for some reason. Not a good match. 

Lunashops pure silver cable brings out all the detail of the high end BAs that are in the Andromeda. It does the one thing that allows the Andromeda S shine which is leaves that pristine balancing in tact. The C16 seems to skew the mids a touch forward making the highs seem less apparent which in turn makes them sound more warm that they should be. 

Not so good on the Andros. I have a feeling the S16 however could be a good match.


----------



## fokta (Feb 18, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> The C16 cable goes very nicely with the Solaris. In fact it is difficult to really tell much of a difference from the C16 and the NiceHCK single crystal SPC I was using. I still prefer my other cable I am using with the Solaris as it seems to throw out just a bit more resolution over the C16  but the C16 don't degrade any sound what so ever on the Solaris. Solaris has the widest stage I have heard yet using the C16 however.
> 
> It is a good match for certain. Will have to try my Andromeda S next.


by chance, my I know what is the other cable ???

Is it this Cable that you mean by other cable

btw, nice Impression. And from the picture I can imagine how thick that C16... hahaha, It really stand out if you use it in public.. Rock ON...

edit : C16 is sold out.. was loooking at H16... hmmmmm


----------



## subwoof3r

subwoof3r said:


> Hey guys,
> Any recommendations for excellent/very good cables based on 4 cores (with max 2.2mm OD for both 2 wires after Y-splitter) with crystal copper (and/or) silver ?
> I'm looking for very soft and flexibility mainly with very good conductivity (a bit hard with 4 cores I know, but it's for earbuds DIY mods), if possible without brands name on jacks/splitters, between 20 and 90$ if possible


nobody?


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 18, 2019)

fokta said:


> by chance, my I know what is the other cable ???
> 
> Is it this Cable that you mean by other cable
> 
> ...



That is the cable but the one I have is from another vendor that sells them for cheaper. You have to shop around on aliexpress for that particular cable. As for the C16 being sold out. H16 should yeild very similar results. It is mostly all copper with half the cores being silver coated. I am willing to bet it will sound identical to the C16. The S16 I am somewhat curious about but I have so many cables right now. I am debating if I need to get another cable. Lol.

Just checked Penonaudio.com. They have the C16 in stock.


----------



## -rowan-

Y'all saw this? Effect Audio offering an entry level cable at $50 with cable trade in: https://www.effectaudio.com/origin-trade-in.html

I have nothing to do with them apart from the fact that I just signed up for it


----------



## kingdixon (Feb 19, 2019)

Btw i checked penon today and they have C16 in stock ..

Other than that i recieved S16 cable yesterday.

https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-s16.html

The cable looks dope .. very nice.

I dont know if i will say anything else useful but i will start with a warning, its a BIG FAT CABLE.

it is not a good cable for everyday use out and about at least for me, its big and heavy, also its my first time to get a 16 core cable and i think the last, as one is enough in my life  ( if you have like a sweater with a nice pocket it will work fine but forget about small cases u used to carry around )

So usability is not the best unless ur used to such cables, the looks and quality is very nice, its soft, the sound is great, i only tried it with CA atlas, and it certainly needs to be clipped to the shirt after the split, since atlas is heavy and worn straight down, also the cable is heavy, so you feel pulled down all the way, might be different worn over ear since they rest on ears but didnt try it, also compared to the accompanied alo litz cable as a first impression, they sound very close, sometimes i find the alo litz sound abit tighter and controlled but other times they just sound nearly identical according to my ears which is good given the price difference (also comparing cables is pretty annoying, tiring and is bad for the mmcx connector i switched around 4 times and thats my first impression)

Otherwise in comfort and usability the alo litz is miles ahead, it is so small i could just stuff it in my shirt pocket easy in and out without tangling and its great.

I dont have a dmm to measure it, will try to get one.

Also, if anyone thinks of grabbing chi fi iem from ali express, i recommend you check penon first, iam not affiliated with them in anyway, but with iems they have this express shipping option with dhl for like 10$ more, i was never serviced with dhl this cheap, i recieved the stuff in like 3 days, with ali express free shipping its like 2 month for me and dhl rates on ali express like 40 or 50$ for me.

Just a though !

Edited :

2 non major things, touching the part above splitter causes some tiny microphonics that is not apparent while music is playing.

also this is as far as the chin slider can go down as shown in the pics, it won't stick to the splitter, there will always be this little difference, i don't know why i mention this, but anyway 







Compared to alo litz size:


----------



## ufospls2

My C16 should be delivered later today. I agree with the above poster. Penon Audio has been nothing but a pleasure to deal with. DHL shipping cost $10USD more, and the package has taken 3 business days to arrive. I will be ordering from Penon Audio again!


----------



## battosai

Dsnuts said:


> The C16 cable goes very nicely with the Solaris. In fact it is difficult to really tell much of a difference from the C16 and the NiceHCK single crystal SPC I was using. I still prefer my other cable I am using with the Solaris as it seems to throw out just a bit more resolution over the C16  but the C16 don't degrade any sound what so ever on the Solaris. Solaris has the widest stage I have heard yet using the C16 however.
> 
> It is a good match for certain. Will have to try my Andromeda S next.


Just ordered the H16 snake. I should hopefully receive it at the same time as the nicehck pure copper 16 cores. Since owning the DM6, I am a cable believer now!


----------



## ufospls2

So the C16 just arrived. 

I got what looks like a Penon Audio Scarf?



 

The cable was packaged well, albeit simply.



 

It is a very supple cable, despite how large it is. Can't wait to put it to use once my IEMs arrive later this week


----------



## superuser1

Animagus said:


> I talked about this cable a few posts back - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...uck-cable-thread.891911/page-43#post-14776622
> 
> Technically, it is a great cable with very low impedance ~ 100mΩ and is built very well. Might be a little too fat to carry around but if you are going to use it at home, very few cables have such impedance values at this price point.


they should rename the cable to C16 Noose


----------



## ufospls2

Heres a couple more photos : )


----------



## Animagus (Feb 18, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> they should rename the cable to C16 Noose



Hahaha. Or C16 SNAKE. Seems like that is catching on. I'm not kidding! It was laying on my bed and when I entered the room, in my peripheral vision, it looked like a small snake. Skipped a heartbeat. Lol!


----------



## fokta (Feb 18, 2019)

hehehe..Was about to buy. then I see my drawer, already more than 10 cables not used... hahaha is the dilemma between wants and need...

Need to clear out some to make room...

That C16 is really grind my gear... #cablegeek


----------



## Animagus (Feb 20, 2019)

Here are my quick impressions of the ISN Audio C16 single crystal copper cable 

This is a great cable with good fat thickness and a very low impedance of around 100mΩ. Such impedance values are great for the price of admission, which is $48.90.

It is available in 2-pin & MMCX both along with a 2.5mm balanced or a 3.5mm jack as an option.

The cable is beautifully made. It has a nice fat diameter, individual cores have good thickness. The jack and connectors both feel solid and look like they are made out of metal. I prefer these over the cheaper plastic connectors. It does not have pre-formed ear hooks and can be worn in any way you like. Also the cable post the Y-split is light enough to work well for an over the ear connection. It also has a nice circular chin slider.

Sound description- My test unit was the Tansio Mirai TSMR-3. Rotating cables between similarly priced cables and the default TSMR-3 cable, ISN C16 has the lowest impedance out of the lot. It enabled the TSMR-3 to have the best clean and crisp high end. The separation in the mids got better and low end, particularly the sub-bass was more defined than boomy.

You don't have to spend a lot of money to get a good cable now. This one right here is very very good. It might seem a little fat to carry around but it should work very well for fixed setups or for use at home or office.

I'll highly suggest it for people who are looking for a well built cable with very low impedance around $50 or even above. Try it out!

You can buy it from Penon Audio- https://penonaudio.com/isn-c16.html

As usual, let me know if I can answer any questions for you.


----------



## fokta

after long time of considering, and I never have a 16 strand (excuse...) I bought the H16, with adapter MMcX to 2 pin, so my other 2 pin IEM can also used (another excuse)


----------



## darmanastartes

Animagus said:


> Here are my quick impressions of the ISN Audio C16 16 shares 19 cores single crystal copper cable.
> 
> This is one massive big fat cable which has a very low impedance of around 100mΩ.
> 
> ...



What is the cable on the left in the middle picture?


----------



## Animagus

darmanastartes said:


> What is the cable on the left in the middle picture?



It's the Penon OCC cable which is available for $35. It's very good too.


----------



## zeppu08

Anyone here had and tried effect audio cables? Specially the ares II+??


----------



## mandello

Hi, i'm currently using this cable

https://penonaudio.com/shanling-l1.html

to connect my Fiio x5III to an Aune b1 amp to feed my he400i,
could please suggest me an upgrade!??!?!

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

https://penonaudio.com/audio-cable/3.5mm-cable/3.5mm-to-3.5mm-pure-silver-cable.html  Pure silver FTW.


----------



## mandello

Thanks, it looks good, nice suggestion, do you know if there is something like that but cheaper on Aliexp!??!


----------



## Dsnuts

never shopped this store but these are supposed to be pure silver. You can choose length and L and straight connectors too. Try this one. Looks like a better deal than the penon silver cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




$21 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fev...b8-44b8-a5ed-e15ac1d8235f&transAbTest=ae803_4


----------



## Dsnuts

while looking for pure silver interconnects I found these too. Might be of some interest to guys using daps with balanced out. 





These are all in pure silver male to female adapters for your daps for a good price $23. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/pur...b8-44b8-a5ed-e15ac1d8235f&transAbTest=ae803_4


----------



## fokta (Feb 20, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> while looking for pure silver interconnects I found these too. Might be of some interest to guys using daps with balanced out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just suggestion on Male to Female Adapter, from which 2.5, 3.5 or 4.4..., Never get a good connection buying these from aliexpress...
Already buy 2 times, having bad connection.. 
should just buy from known brand, like Fiio, ibasso etc directly... again just suggestion..
The problem always from the female jack...


----------



## Dsnuts

You might have a good point. There is the risk that these are not perfect. Something this cheap returns are gonna not be realistic. This listing is new and it seems no one has bought these yet. Could be a bit risky.


----------



## bogginhead (Feb 20, 2019)

I posted another thread asking about the risks of using adapters such as those above not long ago.  What do you guys think? Is it safe for me to use a  3.5mm female to 2.5mm TRRS adapter with a 2.5mm balanced cable and say, a dap with balanced input?  I had read that some adapters (particularly like the one mentioned above) can cause damage to amps or the amp stages of days.  I can post a pic of the adapter if needed...


----------



## assassin10000

Only an issue if adapting non-balanced headphone to a balanced output.

Balanced headphone to non-balanced output adapter is ok.


----------



## kingdixon

bogginhead said:


> I posted another thread asking about the risks of using adapters such as those above not long ago.  What do you guys think? Is it safe for me to use a  3.5mm female to 2.5mm TRRS adapter with a 2.5mm balanced cable and say, a dap with balanced input?  I had read that some adapters (particularly like the one mentioned above) can cause damage to amps or the amp stages of days.  I can post a pic of the adapter if needed...



Like assassin said,

There are balanced terminations like 2.5mm trrs, 3.5mm trrs, 4.4mm etc.

And unbalanced like 3.5mm trs

So going from balanced to balanced or from balanced to unbalanced is fine.

But going from unbalanced to any balanced termination is risky and probably can do damage.


----------



## fokta

bogginhead said:


> I posted another thread asking about the risks of using adapters such as those above not long ago.  What do you guys think? Is it safe for me to use a  3.5mm female to 2.5mm TRRS adapter with a 2.5mm balanced cable and say, a dap with balanced input?  I had read that some adapters (particularly like the one mentioned above) can cause damage to amps or the amp stages of days.  I can post a pic of the adapter if needed...


For your case, please dont do it... except that 3.5 mm is balanced (which is quite rare)... but if this is just reguler 3.5 mm unbalanced / SE, and your plug to adapter to 2.5mm balanced.. the risk is your own..

I think that I dont like about this adapter 3.5mm SE to 2.5 / 4.4 balanced... why ? the problem is seller still provide this... why this item exist... ???


----------



## rustyvinyl (Feb 21, 2019)

Fiio cable turning greenish
Normal for white cable?

Edit to add pic


----------



## mandello

Dsnuts said:


> never shopped this store but these are supposed to be pure silver. You can choose length and L and straight connectors too. Try this one. Looks like a better deal than the penon silver cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yesssss.... You rock... I'm gonna buy that!


----------



## superuser1

rustyvinyl said:


> Fiio cable turning greenish
> Normal for white cable?
> 
> Edit to add pic


Very normal.


----------



## fokta

rustyvinyl said:


> Fiio cable turning greenish
> Normal for white cable?
> 
> Edit to add pic


it means its real silver coated....


----------



## Palash

rustyvinyl said:


> Fiio cable turning greenish
> Normal for white cable?
> 
> Edit to add pic


It seems impurities are there in Fiio cables.


----------



## Palash

*Penon SPC cable for my Fiio FH1, only 15$.*


----------



## xenithon

Has anyone compared the ISN cables with the Penon Official CS819?


----------



## Palash

xenithon said:


> Has anyone compared the ISN cables with the Penon Official CS819?


I can once my ISN S8 and S8 arrive. Maybe this week.


----------



## Slater

I picked up one of the Kinboofi braided cables.

I guess the bubble gum pink color is a terrible seller, because it’s half the price of the other colors.


 

Once it arrives, if it looks too feminine in person I’ll just dye it some other color.


----------



## zeppu08

Slater said:


> I picked up one of the Kinboofi braided cables.
> 
> I guess the bubble gum pink color is a terrible seller, because it’s half the price of the other colors.
> 
> ...



Maybe you can post a photo of this once you recieved them please..


----------



## TLDRonin

Recommendations for MMCX/2Pin cables with a mic for >$20?


----------



## Slater (Feb 22, 2019)

zeppu08 said:


> Maybe you can post a photo of this once you recieved them please..



Sure, will do. Although I do expect it to look the same as the stock photos.

It’s a bi-color cable 8-wire braided Kinboofi cable, with 1/2 pink and 1/2 silver wires. Available in mmcx and 2-pin, balanced (2.5mm & 4.4mm) and 3.5mm single sided.

I’m even seeing the cable for $37 at some sellers (over 3xs the price I paid). So it’s seems to be a real bargain if you can get past the pink color.


----------



## hakuzen

Slater said:


> Sure, will do. Although I do expect it to look the same as the stock photos.
> 
> It’s a bi-color cable 8-wire braided Kinboofi cable, with 1/2 pink and 1/2 silver wires. Available in mmcx and 2-pin, balanced (2.5mm & 4.4mm) and 3.5mm single sided.
> 
> I’m even seeing the cable for $37 at some sellers (over 3xs the price I paid). So it’s seems to be a real bargain if you can get past the pink color.


i own 2 cables from that series.
*
050*. 2pins version is wrong molded for kz in the 2 units i own -watch phase!-. you can remold the ear guides. soft and flexible.
various colors and terminations.
tpc 8c (black,oyde,M): 260..270..260..260


 
tpc 8c (gold,oyde,M): 346..636..374..443


 
links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32889396437.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32854751277.html

you can find less than $13 price at sales (11.11...). $37 is not a good value price for them; 1/3 of $37 is.

as you can see, different wire (and conductivity) used depending of colors of the cable.
but beware, my both units came with wrong ear molding for KZs; fixable using a hair dresser or hot air gun. check it before using them.


----------



## Slater

hakuzen said:


> i own 2 cables from that series.
> *
> 050*. 2pins version is wrong molded for kz in the 2 units i own -watch phase!-. you can remold the ear guides. soft and flexible.
> various colors and terminations.
> ...



Cool, I will check the pins and ear guides.

Thanks hakuzen!


----------



## Drake_Mallard

For anyone who own the NiceHCK 2-pin type cables or something similar; which direction does the blue paint dot or the red paint on the one of the pins itself have to face on a KZ ZS6/7 connection? The rounded end or flat end?


----------



## Slater

Drake_Mallard said:


> For anyone who own the NiceHCK 2-pin type cables or something similar; which direction does the blue paint dot or the red paint on the one of the pins itself have to face on a KZ ZS6/7 connection? The rounded end or flat end?



As long as you make them both point the same direction, it shouldn’t matter. So either make both dots point forward or both dots point backwards. What you don’t want is 1 pointing 1 way, and the other pointing the other way (which would connect the cable out of phase).


----------



## Drake_Mallard (Feb 22, 2019)

Slater said:


> As long as you make them both point the same direction, it shouldn’t matter. So either make both dots point forward or both dots point backwards. What you don’t want is 1 pointing 1 way, and the other pointing the other way (which would connect the cable out of phase).


Thanks very much


----------



## assassin10000

Slater said:


> As long as you make them both point the same direction, it shouldn’t matter. So either make both dots point forward or both dots point backwards. What you don’t want is 1 pointing 1 way, and the other pointing the other way (which would connect the cable out of phase).



Err... not quite. Polarity still matters as well. At least if you want your IEM/earbud/headphone/speaker to work in the manner it was designed. 

Ever hooked speakers up backwards? They move in the wrong direction, leading to reduced performance and possible damage. Same can happen to the diaphragm of any audio device.


----------



## Animagus

Slater said:


> As long as you make them both point the same direction, it shouldn’t matter. So either make both dots point forward or both dots point backwards. What you don’t want is 1 pointing 1 way, and the other pointing the other way (which would connect the cable out of phase).



Sorry but that is incorrect. A lot of IEMs contain components like Tantalum capacitors which are polarized components and reverse voltage will destroy the capacitor. So you need to connect the positive pin of the 2-pin into the positive socket in the IEM. 

For that, you should find out which of the 2 pins is the positive pin. Take a multimeter and switch to mΩ reading. Connect one probe to the tip of the jack. Then connect the other probe to the LEFT side 2-pin connector, to one pin at a time and check for the one that gives you an impedance reading. That one is the positive terminal. Plug that into the positive socket. 

In order to find which of the sockets is the one for the positive pin, check for the positive pin of the original cable and see how it was connected to the IEM. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Slater

assassin10000 said:


> Err... not quite. Polarity still matters as well. At least if you want your IEM/earbud/headphone/speaker to work in the manner it was designed.
> 
> Ever hooked speakers up backwards? They move in the wrong direction, leading to reduced performance and possible damage. Same can happen to the diaphragm of any audio device.



While you are technically right, in most cases simply plugging the cables in the same direction on both sides will put someone in a much better position than just randomly plugging them in (risking 1 side being out of phase).

With that said, the technically correct answer to OP’s question would be:

1. Open the shells of each IEM (easy when the cover screws on; hard on glued or welded shells)
2. Examine the wiring to see which pin is ground (which is standard on mmcx, but isn’t standard on every 2-pin cable and may vary), or verify with a multimeter.
3. Use a multimeter to test all cables and verify which pin is ground (which is standard on mmcx, but isn’t standard on every 2-pin cable and may vary).
4. Make sure to plug each individual cable to each individual IEM correctly (which may be 1 direction on 1 IEM and another direction on a different IEM).

95% of people aren’t going to go through all that rigamaroll, and many people don’t even own nor know how to use a multimeter. And many people aren’t willing to open their shells, or can’t so it without damaging the shells. Still others may not even own the proper tools (spudgers, small torx or pentabit screwdrivers, etc).


----------



## Slater (Feb 22, 2019)

Animagus said:


> Sorry but that is incorrect. A lot of IEMs contain components like Tantalum capacitors which are polarized components and reverse voltage will destroy the capacitor. So you need to connect the positive pin of the 2-pin into the positive socket in the IEM.
> 
> For that, you should find out which of the 2 pins is the positive pin. Take a multimeter and switch to mΩ reading. Connect one probe to the tip of the jack. Then connect the other probe to the LEFT side 2-pin connector, to one pin at a time and check for the one that gives you an impedance reading. That one is the positive terminal. Plug that into the positive socket.
> 
> ...



I could be wrong, but I have never in my life totally fried a tantalum cap reversing polarity with the low voltages most IEMs see (ie under 1v even when using a headphone amp).

In fact, circuit testers (such as Cirrus) specifically test cables and circuit boards _using_ low voltage because it _doesn’t_ fry components when doing reverse polarity testing for example. Of course it depends on the particular circuit design, voltage rating of the cap, etc.


----------



## Animagus (Feb 22, 2019)

Slater said:


> I could be wrong, but I have never in my life totally fried a tantalum cap reversing polarity with the low voltages most IEMs see (ie 1v).
> 
> In fact, circuit testers (such as Cirrus) specifically test cables and circuit boards _using_ low voltage because it doesn’t fry components when doing reverse polarity testing for example.



Hey Slater!
Well when there is a systematic correct way available, I reckon we should always teach that to people who don't know it. In case of the oddest possibility, one would always be safe having plugged the cable in the right way.  I am an audio engineer so I always try to suggest what is technically correct.

Well I was talking to a successful IEM manufacturer recently and he told me that he received 2 units back to back to check as one of the earpieces wasn't working properly. It was the Tantalum capacitor that had fried. Ha! That always reminds me to double check when I'm plugging in new cables.


----------



## Slater

Animagus said:


> Hey Slater!
> Well when there is a systematic correct way available, I reckon we should always teach that to people who don't know it. In case of the oddest possibility, one would always be safe having plugged the cable in the right way.  I am an audio engineer so I always try to suggest what is technically correct.
> 
> Well I was talking to a successful IEM manufacturer recently and he told me that he received 2 units back to back to check as one of the earpieces wasn't working properly. It was the Tantalum capacitor that had fried. Ha! That always reminds me to double check when I'm plugging in new cables.



Sure, I totally agree. We're all here to learn 

Did he say what the behavior to look out for was?

In other words, no sound at all, sound like the out of phase 'backwards' sound, loss of all treble, etc?


----------



## Animagus

Slater said:


> Sure, I totally agree. We're all here to learn
> 
> Did he say what the behavior to look out for was?
> 
> In other words, no sound at all, sound like the out of phase 'backwards' sound, loss of all treble, etc?



I'll ask him how that IEM with a fried capacitor sounded like.

In pro audio tech, capacitors are used a lot for tone shaping. So most of the time if a capacitor is blown, the tone circuit doesn't work and it sounds as if that particular frequency band is either blown out of proportion or completely taken out.


----------



## Slater (Feb 22, 2019)

Drake_Mallard said:


> For anyone who own the NiceHCK 2-pin type cables or something similar; which direction does the blue paint dot or the red paint on the one of the pins itself have to face on a KZ ZS6/7 connection? The rounded end or flat end?



Hey, I wanted to give you an update on this.

On all KZs, the 2-pin plug has a rounded side and a flat side. The rounded side is always +, and the flat side is always -.

It’s easy to remember because the flat side looks like a ‘-‘ sign.

On your cable I assume the red dot indicates + (although you would want to verify this with a multimeter).

Therefore, assuming red dot is +, you’d want to match up the rounded side of the KZ IEM with the red dot on the cable.


----------



## hakuzen

Drake_Mallard said:


> For anyone who own the NiceHCK 2-pin type cables or something similar; which direction does the blue paint dot or the red paint on the one of the pins itself have to face on a KZ ZS6/7 connection? The rounded end or flat end?





Slater said:


> Hey, I wanted to give you an update on this.
> 
> On all KZs, the 2-pin plug has a rounded side and a flat side. The rounded side is always +, and the flat side is always -.
> 
> ...


iirc, manufacturers use to mark the pin which carries positive signal (the other pin will be ground, or negative in the case of balanced).
so, like @Slater says, marked pin goes into rounded part of kz socket (it's the most exterior hole, near the extreme, opposite to the nozzle)


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

assassin10000 said:


> Err... not quite. Polarity still matters as well. At least if you want your IEM/earbud/headphone/speaker to work in the manner it was designed.
> 
> Ever hooked speakers up backwards? They move in the wrong direction, leading to reduced performance and possible damage. Same can happen to the diaphragm of any audio device.



For the speakers themselves it shouldn't matter, when there's no signal they are in a central neutral position, they get pulled back and forth by the alternating current of the incoming audio signal. It is just a coil. Your resulting audio wave is going to be upside-down, though even an upside-down sawtooth wave still just sounds like a sawtooth wave.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 22, 2019)

Its alive: www.audioreviews.org



And it contains:
1. An in-depth review of the NiceHCK DT600
2. All my 20 or so Head-Fi reviews
3.* My measurements database*
4. A comprehensive overview of reversible modding

It is never too late to bookmark it.


----------



## thejoker13

I don't have anything to new to add, but just wanted to share some cable pictures with you all. These are some of my favorites.


----------



## lonereaction

Hi everyone! The cables of my Jerry Harvey JH16 (2010 model) died again.. will these cables in the 2 pin variant work with my old earphones?


----------



## assassin10000

lonereaction said:


> Hi everyone! The cables of my Jerry Harvey JH16 (2010 model) died again.. will these cables in the 2 pin variant work with my old earphones?



Depends on the pin size and distance between them. 

You can check the size on your old cables/connectors using a dial caliper, digital caliper or a micrometer.


----------



## battosai

lonereaction said:


> Hi everyone! The cables of my Jerry Harvey JH16 (2010 model) died again.. will these cables in the 2 pin variant work with my old earphones?


Short answer is yes absolutely. 
There are 2 types of 2-pin connectors:
 0.78mm and 0.75mm so it's better to buy a cable fitting your exact size but in practice you can use both, one being slightly less ideal than the other...
For example I am using some nicehck 8 core in 2.5mm with my CTM customs...


----------



## lonereaction

Thank you Assassin10000 and Battosai!


----------



## hakuzen

found the bad solder in cable 131 of my list.
one core is connecting R+ and L-; bad soldering, that core is touching 2 contacts in the jack; still unable to unscrew the jack, though (it seems glued or somewhat). that's why i appreciate threaded and repairable plugs..


----------



## Slater

hakuzen said:


> found the bad solder in cable 131 of my list.
> one core is connecting R+ and L-; bad soldering, that core is touching 2 contacts in the jack; still unable to unscrew the jack, though (it seems glued or somewhat). that's why i appreciate threaded and repairable plugs..



I wish manufacturers wouldn’t glue the plugs closed. There’s absolutely no need for it, and as you mentioned the end user can’t unscrew the plug and do simple repairs.


----------



## HungryPanda

I agree I received a cable recently that was wired wrong, on the left side are 2 ground and on the right side the left and right positive. Plug was glued shut so will have to cut it off and use another to repair.


----------



## subwoof3r (Feb 25, 2019)

I received few days ago my 2 cables from NiceHCK :

*8 Cores Pure Silver Cable*
*7N Single Crystal Copper OCC Silver Plated Cable*
They are for sure my actual favorites! I will do some proper reviews soon, but here is my first quick impressions: the 7N crystal copper tighten slightly more bass (and subbass) area with mids, while the 8 core pure silver brings more clarity in details on highs and mids. They are both excellent value for their price. I really likes the softness and flexibility of the 8 core pure silver, while the 7N copper is very stiff, had to use some water boil technique to soften if slightly more but overall still stiff after that. I would say that the 7N is more for headphones than beeing a IEMs/earbuds cable at first sight. It is just a monster compared to the pure silver, extremely big and heavy, much more that I thought on pictures!
I wasn't a cable believer until now, but now I can clearly see difference between a pure silver cable and 7N copper. It is very perceptible, and it makes all my other cables until now sounding so bad, haha 
This 7N copper cable is my new best companion (and highly recommended) for NiceHCK EBX earbuds.


----------



## bogginhead

Has anyone here heard from Jim or anyone at NiceHCK the past couple of days?  I ask because I placed an order for a few cables a few days ago and was trying to make sure that they had received payment (thru PayPal) and that they had my correct shipping address.  I've sent them a couple of messages and so far I haven't heard back from them at all, which is strange.  I usually hear back from Jim within a few hours or a day at most.  Just wondering.


----------



## subwoof3r

bogginhead said:


> Has anyone here heard from Jim or anyone at NiceHCK the past couple of days?  I ask because I placed an order for a few cables a few days ago and was trying to make sure that they had received payment (thru PayPal) and that they had my correct shipping address.  I've sent them a couple of messages and so far I haven't heard back from them at all, which is strange.  I usually hear back from Jim within a few hours or a day at most.  Just wondering.


he usually always replied me within 3 days approx, maybe he is busy nowadays?


----------



## Slater

bogginhead said:


> Has anyone here heard from Jim or anyone at NiceHCK the past couple of days?  I ask because I placed an order for a few cables a few days ago and was trying to make sure that they had received payment (thru PayPal) and that they had my correct shipping address.  I've sent them a couple of messages and so far I haven't heard back from them at all, which is strange.  I usually hear back from Jim within a few hours or a day at most.  Just wondering.



Did you log into PayPal and see if they received payment?


----------



## MariusAB

Hello, guys, has anyone here have tried to change moondrop kanas pro cable to balanced version? Is there some good cable to fit this IEM (it has 0,78  2 pin connection). The original cable with KPE i like a lot but it is single ended 3.5 and i need also balanced option with 2.5 plug so very interested if someone has experience there with this iem. Perhaps there is also some adapters going from single ended KPE cable to 2.5 balanced plug.
Usually using cooper, has someone seen something good in in aliexpres or eBay.
Thanks  a lot for sharing your experience..


----------



## hakuzen

MariusAB said:


> Hello, guys, has anyone here have tried to change moondrop kanas pro cable to balanced version? Is there some good cable to fit this IEM (it has 0,78  2 pin connection). The original cable with KPE i like a lot but it is single ended 3.5 and i need also balanced option with 2.5 plug so very interested if someone has experience there with this iem. Perhaps there is also some adapters going from single ended KPE cable to 2.5 balanced plug.
> Usually using cooper, has someone seen something good in in aliexpres or eBay.
> Thanks  a lot for sharing your experience..


if you plan to use your source balanced output, you need a balanced cable. adapters not recommended, they have to short cold signals, and that's not good for the source amplifier.
the opposite is ok: using a balanced cable with a single end output, through an adapter.


----------



## superuser1

some cables...


----------



## subwoof3r

superuser1 said:


>


A little question about this one from ****, got the same as 7N crystal copper from NiceHCK, is it very soft ? or stiff ?


----------



## MariusAB

hakuzen said:


> if you plan to use your source balanced output, you need a balanced cable. adapters not recommended, they have to short cold signals, and that's not good for the source amplifier.
> the opposite is ok: using a balanced cable with a single end output, through an adapter.


Thanks for explaining. Only as Kanas single end cable is really good in my opinion  so wanted to use it also with balanced output of my source Fiio m9 (which planing to get soon). But as you explained more about adapters - now will look for separate cable with balanced 2.5 plug. Seems that mmcx and 0,75 2 pin are much more options than 2 pin 0.78. .


----------



## kingdixon

superuser1 said:


> some cables...




What is it your storing the iems and cables in ?


----------



## superuser1

subwoof3r said:


> A little question about this one from ****, got the same as 7N crystal copper from NiceHCK, is it very soft ? or stiff ?


Its almost identical to the one you have ordered in the plain colour and is as stiff as the one you have in grey.


----------



## superuser1

kingdixon said:


> What is it your storing the iems and cables in ?


something very similar to this:

https://www.amazon.com/Draper-73508...eywords=tool+organizer+adjustable+compartment


----------



## hakuzen

superuser1 said:


> some cables...


nice porn collection.. a true jewelry stand



subwoof3r said:


> A little question about this one from ****, got the same as 7N crystal copper from NiceHCK, is it very soft ? or stiff ?


from my list (spoiler): it's exactly the same wire than your silver plated "7N" copper cable, just with transparent sleeve instead of smoked
*115*. pure silver.. plated copper wire. (TPU insulatedLayer 0.05mm*50 + shield 0.05mm*45)*4c. equivalent to 24.5awg when using shield layer (two cores/wire, so equivalent to 8 cores). shiny white or grey available, great look. soft, but not much flexible, even considering the loose braid.
white: spc+shield 4c[8c] (grey/white silver,oyde,MV): 137/128..136/126..131/131..139/139..[27]


 
grey (hck version):


 
wire used: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5932


 

 


 

 
links:
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6003
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32959055202.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32879385486.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32880716325.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32885809299.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000006050538.html
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6117
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6081
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6066



MariusAB said:


> Thanks for explaining. Only as Kanas single end cable is really good in my opinion  so wanted to use it also with balanced output of my source Fiio m9 (which planing to get soon). But as you explained more about adapters - now will look for separate cable with balanced 2.5 plug. Seems that mmcx and 0,75 2 pin are much more options than 2 pin 0.78. .


you can find many options with 2 pin 0.78. check my list. you can find most of them in 0.78 2pin version.
all cables i buy now are 2.5mm balanced, because you can use them with single end outputs as well. about adapters, you can choose adapters with wire or short adapters (better conductivity, but more stress to the socket).


----------



## subwoof3r

Thanks, very informative
But I'm a bit lost now, copper = silver then?
It is said as pure silver, but on the link I purchased from NiceHCK, it's claimed as copper?
I really thought I bought a crystal copper only, and not silver


----------



## bogginhead

Slater said:


> Did you log into PayPal and see if they received payment?


As far as I can tell they did; for three days now the money is missing from my account and there are no refunds...


----------



## hakuzen

subwoof3r said:


> Thanks, very informative
> But I'm a bit lost now, copper = silver then?
> It is said as pure silver, but on the link I purchased from NiceHCK, it's claimed as copper?
> I really thought I bought a crystal copper only, and not silver


that cable but also wire were advertised and sold as "pure silver" before. but at that price, you can bet it's not pure silver. when chinese sellers say "pure silver cable", it uses to be pure silver.. plated copper. when they say "silver plated copper", it uses to be tin (or another alloy) plated copper.
hck sells it as "NICEHCK 7N Single Crystal Copper OCC Silver Plated Cable". so it's probably true silver plated copper (i doubt it's 7N though). if you want to get not-plated copper wire, you need to avoid "plated" word in the title or description.


----------



## superuser1

@hakuzen I received those cables we discussed from Jim and they seem to be nice and supple. Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## BB124T

kaushama said:


> Its this cable
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...l?spm=a2g0x.10010108.1000001.8.44fb65ba32Gux5
> Bought two thirds of the current price when winter sales were on. True bargain!
> The copper looking wires are not SPC??? Seller does not say that.


THANKS!! That is a really sweet price.


----------



## kingdixon

bogginhead said:


> Has anyone here heard from Jim or anyone at NiceHCK the past couple of days?  I ask because I placed an order for a few cables a few days ago and was trying to make sure that they had received payment (thru PayPal) and that they had my correct shipping address.  I've sent them a couple of messages and so far I haven't heard back from them at all, which is strange.  I usually hear back from Jim within a few hours or a day at most.  Just wondering.



Ye they normally reply fast but i couldnt reach him for the last 2 days to extend my purchase protection, had only 10 hours left so i opened a dispute ( better be cautious than sorry )

Aliexpress refused the dispute due to : there is still 10 hours please be patient and contact after buyer protection ends .. i wonder what might happen in 10 hours..

Although i dont really want refund just more waiting time, but i will just remind them tomorrow that time has ended.

I dont know who is charged for the refund and i didnt want to open dispute first place since jim is a nice guy but anyway..


----------



## bogginhead

kingdixon said:


> Ye they normally reply fast but i couldnt reach him for the last 2 days to extend my purchase protection, had only 10 hours left so i opened a dispute ( better be cautious than sorry )
> 
> Aliexpress refused the dispute due to : there is still 10 hours please be patient and contact after buyer protection ends .. i wonder what might happen in 10 hours..
> 
> ...



Jim replied to me earlier today.  They did receive my payment and were getting ready to ship.  I figure he'll contact you soon; NiceHCK really does have great customer service usually.


----------



## battosai

Nicehck 8 core copper vs nicehck 8 core high purity copper. $10 vs $20
Will test sound later


----------



## hakuzen

battosai said:


> Nicehck 8 core copper vs nicehck 8 core high purity copper. $10 vs $20
> Will test sound later


interested of the difference. $10 is about half section (thinner) than $20, but plugs look like better.
a comparison with 16 core $30 would also be nice. total section could be equivalent to $20, with better plugs.


----------



## battosai

hakuzen said:


> interested of the difference. $10 is about half section (thinner) than $20, but plugs look like better.
> a comparison with 16 core $30 would also be nice. total section could be equivalent to $20, with better plugs.


I have ordered the 16 core before the cheap 8 core and I still haven't received it. 
Quick question Hakuzen, I have a multimeter but how do you measure resistance of the cables? A detailed description would probably bring out a lot more data out of cable users... Thanks


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 15, 2019)

battosai said:


> I have ordered the 16 core before the cheap 8 core and I still haven't received it.
> Quick question Hakuzen, I have a multimeter but how do you measure resistance of the cables? A detailed description would probably bring out a lot more data out of cable users... Thanks


*measurement of DC resistance of cables*

1. calibrate your multimeter.
1a. set your DMM to measure resistance, mΩ range, if available.
2a. touch the leads one against the other. read resistance of them and note it. do it for any leads (point, alligators, etc.) you plan to use. you only have to do this once. choose the less resistance leads of each type available.
3a. if your DMM is able to use a reference for relative measuring (REL button or similar), you can set your lead resistance as reference.

2. measure resistance.
2a. set your DMM to measure resistance, mΩ range, if available.
2b. measure resistance (details, below).
2c. if you used relative measuring, the DMM has already substracted leads resistance. if don't, you have to subtract it to your measurement.

to measure 2pins TRS cables.
Tip is left signal, Ring is right signal, Sleeve is common ground. for example, to measure left path, touch or clip (i use low resistance alligator or flat clips for this, easier and more stable) tip of the jack with one lead, and signal pin of left side with the other.

to measure MMCX TRS cables.
you can measure L/R ground easily. one lead touches sleeve part of the jack, and the other, touches the external circle of the mmcx plug.
to measure L/R signal, you have to touch the inner small pin of the mmcx plug. depending of the leads type used, this can be complicated. point leads make it easier in this case. i use clips, so i add an mmcx to 2pins adapter of known resistance (tiny) to measure signal more comfortably.

to measure when TRRS balanced jack in the cable (2.5mm, 4.4mm; remember this is different to TRRS single end+mic jacks)
you have to know which is the balance norm used for the cable. the most used is:
tip: R-, ring1: R+, ring2: L+, sleeve: L-. (negative are cold -inverted- signals, positive are hot signals; no ground needed nor available, except a screen braid connecting the mass of the plugs in cables with RF/EMI protection).

resolution.
10mΩ (two decimal digits) is desired (1mΩ would be superb, but not usual).
usual cheap DMMs use 100mΩ (one decimal digit) resolution. too much error in both leads and cable measurements, but can be used to get a gross idea.


----------



## hakuzen (Jun 1, 2019)

a nice guide of professional reviews of DMMs:
https://lygte-info.dk/info/DMMReviews.html

for resistance measurements (mΩ), i use Vapcell YR1030 (https://lygte-info.dk/review/InternalResistanceMeterYR1030 UK.html , around $34), because of its resolution (~1mΩ) and because it uses 4 terminal leads (alligator clamps or probes, like showed at https://lygte-info.dk/review/InternalResistanceMeterYR1035 UK.html ); this is very comfortable: you don't have to subtract leads resistance, and measurements are more stable.
i use UNI-T UT61E for voltage (mV) measuring.

anyway, you can use a cheaper dmm as well. here is an example using a $22 DMM (ZOYI ZT109, 2 decimal points at Ω, 10mΩ resolution), with very low resistance clamp leads (they didn't come with the dmm). you have to wait until reading is stable.

1. calibration: ~10mΩ (0.01Ω) leads resistance


2. measurement of $20 cable, 2.5mm balanced, left+ signal:
 

0.11Ω - 0.01Ω (leads resistance) = 0.10Ω (100mΩ).
absolute error of this measurement: ~15mΩ

edit: corrected prices of gear..


----------



## fokta

The only time I was very happy when receiving Notification, is today, saying my H16 is out from custom... hope can get it before weekend.... 



hakuzen said:


> a nice guide of professional reviews of DMMs:
> https://lygte-info.dk/info/DMMReviews.html
> 
> for resistance measurements (mΩ), i use Vapcell YR1030 (https://lygte-info.dk/review/InternalResistanceMeterYR1030 UK.html , around $50), because of its resolution (~1mΩ) and because it uses 4 terminal leads (alligator clamps or probes, like showed at https://lygte-info.dk/review/InternalResistanceMeterYR1035 UK.html ); this is very comfortable: you don't have to subtract leads resistance, and measurements are more stable.
> ...



possible to make video about it...? I am very dumb to follow written instructions.... hehehe


----------



## hakuzen

fokta said:


> The only time I was very happy when receiving Notification, is today, saying my H16 is out from custom... hope can get it before weekend....
> possible to make video about it...? I am very dumb to follow written instructions.... hehehe


congrats for the h16..

er.. sure aren't you a chinese seller?  they use to ask for a video after sending them self-explain photos..

first pic shows how to read leads resistance (touch them and read).
second and third pic show how to measure left+ signal in a balanced cable (to measure the other signals is the same, just touching different pins and parts of the jack, as explained in the previous post).
there might be tons of videos at youtube showing how to measure resistance


----------



## Palash

My ISN Audio H8 and S8 arrived today. Just awesome.


----------



## Dsnuts

Palash said:


> My ISN Audio H8 and S8 arrived today. Just awesome.



Pictures or it didnt happen.  What you think about em? Any sound impressions?


----------



## Palash

Dsnuts said:


> Pictures or it didnt happen.  What you think about em? Any sound impressions?


It was a busy day, picture and impression coming soon.


----------



## bogginhead

Still wondering what's going on with NiceHCK.  They did get in touch with me after my last post asking if anyone here had heard from Jim.  I'm just trying to make sure they used my correct shipping address; I very recently moved homes and it looks like (from their last message) they may have used the old address (I did make sure they had the correct new address a few different times before and after ordering).  Maybe they're just really busy at the moment?


----------



## Palash

Dsnuts said:


> Pictures or it didnt happen.  What you think about em? Any sound impressions?


Three cables 
Penon Audio SPC - 15$
ISN Audio S8 - 32$
ISN Audio H8 - 32$
ISN Audio cables built quality is good enough. Worth 32$.


----------



## CoiL

What`s the current lowest impedance cable that will fit for Kanas Pro (0.78mm 2-pin) for about 20$ max?


----------



## kingdixon

CoiL said:


> What`s the current lowest impedance cable that will fit for Kanas Pro (0.78mm 2-pin) for about 20$ max?



i think it is 053 and 052 from hakuzen pinned list, they measure around 100 mOhms

053
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32916162030.html

052 for double the price but slightly better impedance
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32881372793.html

also wait for his opinion if he has any updates


----------



## hakuzen

CoiL said:


> What`s the current lowest impedance cable that will fit for Kanas Pro (0.78mm 2-pin) for about 20$ max?





kingdixon said:


> i think it is 053 and 052 from hakuzen pinned list, they measure around 100 mOhms
> 
> 053
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32916162030.html
> ...


yes, check my list and go to KZ (2pin) below $40 cables list.

cable 052 golden color is ~100mΩ, but it's ~$40. silver color is ~130mΩ, at $30.
cable 053 brown color is ~110mΩ at $22 now (it costed $13 at 11.11). silver color is ~135mΩ, at $26 now. worse plugs than 052, though.
this 16 core cable, not in my list yet, https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32954926911.html could be ~130mΩ at $30 now (it was $26 recently), but not confirmed.
if you go below $10, best resistance is above 230mΩ, like https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32971728152.html (not confirmed though).


----------



## CoiL (Feb 27, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> cable 052 golden color is ~100mΩ, but it's ~$40. silver color is ~130mΩ, at $30.
> cable 053 brown color is ~110mΩ at $22 now (it costed $13 at 11.11). silver color is ~135mΩ, at $26 now. worse plugs than 052, though.
> this 16 core cable, not in my list yet, https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32954926911.html could be ~130mΩ at $30 now (it was $26 recently), but not confirmed.
> if you go below $10, best resistance is above 230mΩ, like https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32971728152.html (not confirmed though).


Thanks for info. KP needs 2-pin with 0.78mm and with longer plastic "square" after rounded part.
I`m still waiting for my 2-pin connectors so I could do my own 16-core cable but looking around if I can find something with reasonable price and great conductivity.

What about this cable? It would look great with KP imho and has 0.78mm connectors (polished): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW...8.0&pvid=ffb58403-b9ea-4426-8e21-a868f45c4761
No matter what cable, I`m going to replace jack for Neutrik/Rean NTP3RC anyway...


----------



## hakuzen

CoiL said:


> Thanks for info. KP needs 2-pin with 0.78mm and with longer plastic "square" after rounded part.
> I`m still waiting for my 2-pin connectors so I could do my own 16-core cable but looking around if I can find something with reasonable price and great conductivity.
> 
> What about this cable? It would look great with KP imho and has 0.78mm connectors (polished): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW...8.0&pvid=ffb58403-b9ea-4426-8e21-a868f45c4761
> No matter what cable, I`m going to replace jack for Neutrik/Rean NTP3RC anyway...


i like that cable. it's cable 052 (copper color)  in my list. check resistance and some links there (you can get a better price, below $25).
plugs, either jack (eidolic styled) or 0.78 2pin connectors, are great: threaded, not glued, very good conductivity and spacious, three progressive strain reliefs. you can rely on them, and reserve your neutrik plugs for other cables


----------



## CoiL

hakuzen said:


> i like that cable. it's cable 052 (copper color)  in my list. check resistance and some links there (you can get a better price, below $25).
> plugs, either jack (eidolic styled) or 0.78 2pin connectors, are great: threaded, not glued, very good conductivity and spacious, three progressive strain reliefs. you can rely on them, and reserve your neutrik plugs for other cables


I NEED 90' angled jack for my preferences and gear  
Can You share cheaper seller for that cable?


----------



## Peacecamper

Hi,

I'm looking for a new cable for my AKG K712 Pro, so I need a female mini xlr connector. Budget is around 50 €, is there anything with a really good bang for the buck on Ali? My alternative would be Forza Audioworks.


----------



## Dsnuts

http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=4850

http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5424


----------



## Peacecamper

Thx! I just found these here as well, what do you think? https://pexonpcs.co.uk/collections/pexon-audio/products/akg-headphone-cables
Would either go for the Teflon Silver or Premium Silver version.


----------



## Dsnuts

I would try em. Go for the premium silver litz.


----------



## Peacecamper

Alternative would be Forza Audioworks:

https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=105

or https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=80

The cable from Pexon would cost 100 €, so basically all pretty close together (as well as your suggestions). Unsure which one I should take now.


----------



## Dsnuts

I know getting stuff from Lunashops will take a while as it always does. They make some great bang for the money cables but always takes a good month to get to me. So take that into consideration. If they cost similarly I would go with what is closer to you. At least you will get it faster.


----------



## coolice

received both of these cables(2.5/MMCX) yesterday, they are both average out in 235mΩ
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...793.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.51994c4dw1HtKB
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...113.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.51994c4dw1HtKB


----------



## Palash

Useful stuff, paid 5$ along with ISN H8 .


----------



## superuser1

Palash said:


> Useful stuff, paid 5$ along with ISN H8 .


your images are not viewable.


----------



## Palash

superuser1 said:


> your images are not viewable.


hmm, what does it mean?


----------



## superuser1

Palash said:


> hmm, what does it mean?


try uploading them to imgur or directly to headfi... the dropbox link gives a 401 error.


----------



## Palash

superuser1 said:


> try uploading them to imgur or directly to headfi... the dropbox link gives a 401 error.


Thanks,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 uploaded in Head-fi , can you tell me if its showing now ?


----------



## superuser1

Palash said:


> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is ... are they sturdy?


----------



## Palash

superuser1 said:


> it is ... are they sturdy?


Yes, at least this mmcx to 2 pins are . When pulling back form iem , its still firmly attached . So build quality is good.


----------



## Peacecamper

Dsnuts said:


> I know getting stuff from Lunashops will take a while as it always does. They make some great bang for the money cables but always takes a good month to get to me. So take that into consideration. If they cost similarly I would go with what is closer to you. At least you will get it faster.



Okay, so I will pick either Forza or Pexon. I guess I'll take Forza, they are specialist in audio while Pexon is more into custom pc cables in general.


----------



## hakuzen

coolice said:


> received both of these cables(2.5/MMCX) yesterday, they are both average out in 235mΩ
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...793.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.51994c4dw1HtKB
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...113.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.51994c4dw1HtKB


are you sure first cable is also 235mΩ? mine is ~100mΩ (bought from another shop, now retired).
can you provide a pic to check if it's exactly the same cable than advertised?


----------



## coolice (Mar 1, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> are you sure first cable is also 235mΩ? mine is ~100mΩ (bought from another shop, now retired).
> can you provide a pic to check if it's exactly the same cable than advertised?


here you go, had my ear guide peeled off though

edited: weighted 21g

anyone else here gotten this cable mind doing the measurement?


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 4, 2019)

coolice said:


> here you go
> 
> anyone else here gotten this cable mind doing the measurement?


mine has rodhium/nickel plated (instead of gold plated) jack, like the shop's pic.
it seems to be another version, using different (although same look) wire.
edit: mine weights 27.5g, so definitely they use different wire


----------



## coolice

hakuzen said:


> mine has rodhium/nickel plated (instead of gold plated) jack, like the shop's pic, and plastic molded ear guides.
> it seems to be another version, using different (although same look) wire


too many links around, could you share again where you got yours?

this is another ready-made cable i have from banned brand, advertise as 8 cores pure silver cable
112~114mΩ for all signal


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 4, 2019)

coolice said:


> too many links around, could you share again where you got yours?


got my golden 052 cable from hotfi. no link, that shop seems to be retired now.
the other site where i've seen that cable is: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32900868698.html
more expensive, and we don't know which version are they going to send.


coolice said:


> this is another ready-made cable i have from banned brand, advertise as 8 cores pure silver cable
> 112~114mΩ for all signal


yes, that cable, 131 in my list, reads the same here. edit: it's not pure silver; it's pure silver.. plated copper.
but mine was defective (R- and L+ connected by a wrong solder) and can't open the jack (will have to replace the whole jack)


----------



## hakuzen

CoiL said:


> I NEED 90' angled jack for my preferences and gear
> Can You share cheaper seller for that cable?


there are some vendors of that cable, but can't post links.
anyway, if you are going to replace the plugs, why don't you start from its rough wire (cheaper)?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/QYF...-Headphone-Upgrade-Wire-Soft/32911867550.html


----------



## Drake_Mallard

Has anyone tried Brainwavz Audio's MMCX cables? 
https://www.brainwavzaudio.com/coll...premium-replacement-cable-with-mmcx-connector


----------



## PrettyChill

I was recently very surprised by the difference a signal cable magic power, power cable made with my toppings TP60 amplifier. Now looking to upgrade some more power cords in my system and read a little bit about iron lung jellyfish cables that seemed to be popular a while ago. As I was browsing monoprice, I found these power cables that look pretty much identical to the iron lung jelly fish:

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=33669

Of course, that is just based off of looks and doesn't really mean much, but I'm curious if anybody has tried these? If not, I'm about to place an order for a few and will post my impressions compared to the signal cable magic power! I'll use one of them to power my Little dot II+ amplifier and another to power my subwoofer.


----------



## fokta

my H16 supposed to be receive on 28 Feb. but since nobody at Home, it was unsuccessful... now have to wait...

there's go my dream weekend of trying new Cable...


----------



## CoiL

hakuzen said:


> there are some vendors of that cable, but can't post links.
> anyway, if you are going to replace the plugs, why don't you start from its rough wire (cheaper)?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/QYF...-Headphone-Upgrade-Wire-Soft/32911867550.html


It`s the same cable as that 052 copper looking has?


----------



## hakuzen

CoiL said:


> It`s the same cable as that 052 copper looking has?


i'd bet all in. they match the color and external width of versions of cable 052. can't ensure it 100%, though, because i haven't purchased the wire


----------



## CoiL

hakuzen said:


> i'd bet all in. they match the color and external width of versions of cable 052. can't ensure it 100%, though, because i haven't purchased the wire


Ok, thanks for information. Will probably buy that cable in longer length and use it for full-size cans also. But to be honest, that ready-made cable looks really nice.


----------



## xenithon

Palash said:


> My ISN Audio H8 and S8 arrived today. Just awesome.



How are you finding these cables? I am interested in either the H16 or S16. How is the softness / microphonics and sound of these cables?


----------



## Palash

xenithon said:


> How are you finding these cables? I am interested in either the H16 or S16. How is the softness / microphonics and sound of these cables?


Don't know about the H16 or S16 but my S8 and H8 is very good. Much more cleaner sound with S8. H8 improved the treble area of few of my iems. No microphonics , medium soft. Not too soft.


----------



## fokta (Mar 4, 2019)

wo ho... it arrived..  H16 2.5mm
must break in it first.. 


first impression



its damn Thick. Compare to SLitz

Below with adapter mmcx to 2 pin
 


used with my TFZ King


and with my Polaris



will do full impression soon.
for now.... negative part is that MMCX is thick, can't put with Solaris, so I don't force it, afraid to break it


----------



## hakuzen

isn audio C16, from penon, has just arrived.
added to my list. cable 150.

dc resistance (mΩ) and total weight: 78..83..73..86..[52.9g]  (great conductivity, not so great weight).
structure: 0.08mm*19(27awg,OD:1mm)*16c [4c/signal:21.3AWG]. total OD:~6.5mm.
it's like 2 cables in 1. double width, weight, and conductivity. soft, reasonably flexible for its width (it doesn't get tangled, but it's not as flexible as thinner cables). no microphonics
no ear guides, simple heat shrink plastic as strain reliefs (it could be better, but given the rigidity of the cable, there is low risk of break due to tangling). metallic matte splitter, polished chin slider (it looks like hard plastic).
clean sound.
i'm not burn-in believer, but some stuff, like this cable, seem to need some time (from 5 to 20 minutes) to break.
i'll might try S16.

i've made some A/B with cables 150 (copper), 125 (copper), 130 (spc), 052 (spc,golden), 053 (copper,brown); great conductivity all of them. xduoo x20 balanced output, last stock firmware, magaosi k5, FLAC 24bits 88.2kHz daft punk "random access memories" album.
difficult to find differences, they are very subtle. i wouldn't pass a blind test surely.
cleanest sound is cable 125 (the best sounding to me, from bass to treble), but difference is minimum, and probably due to brain money bias.
it might be brain bias, but i get very slightly more sub-bass rumble and bolder bass with copper wires, while some upper-mids and treble details are slightly better heard with plated copper wires.
i'd say cheap cable 053 is good enough if you seek for copper wire, and your iem resolution is not top-notch. more expensive cables can be justified if you have very clean and resolving gear, and don't mind to spend in order to get an small improvement.
for example, i do notice difference of cleanliness between 125 and 053 when using the above mentioned gear.


----------



## kingdixon

I actually got cables 053 and 130 from nicehck, and i have to say those cables are awesome, the sound and the quality they are very nice and soft.

The brown 053 looks and feels damn nice.

The 053 2pin, i think is 0.78 with a notch, i used it with kanas pro, one side went in easily but the right side was a bit stubborn , so used some force with it and it works fine, i think the problem is not with the cable since the right side was already stubborn with some other 0.78 cables.

Iam only wishing for right angle 4.4 from these cables and it would just be a dream come true !

Too bad the shipment was missing one mmcx 053 and was refunded for.

Please guys keep us posted of any good aliexpress sales on the way, i need to grab some of these with the outstanding price  close to 11.11 prices


----------



## hakuzen

got 16 cables 053 (brown) at 11.11 for $11 each. hope similar prices will come at chinese spring sales..
my best deal was accepting last cable 052 (golden) instead of copper color (out of stock) for $19, at hotfi. pity he seems to be retired now, and other sellers are sending cable with different wire. its quality is very near to cable 130, while very thin and light.
best cables from my list are in my cart permanently, to check their price


----------



## fokta (Mar 4, 2019)

fokta said:


> wo ho... it arrived..  H16 2.5mm
> must break in it first..
> 
> 
> ...



hmm...  I do testing with my polaris, compare H16 with Slitz, with Flac song.

Polaris is V shaped, good amount of bass(boomy, puncy and rumble) , quite recess Mid, with detail High (but not sparking like Andro).

With SLitz, SS get wider, High add a bit spark, Mid still recess but got detail, and Bass add more punch, but Separation between low and mid a bit blur.

With H16. Warm Cable (again), Bass and sub bass (rumble) get detail and tight, bass punch lesser, Mid go foward (I like this), High become smooth and fast (felt like no spark at all). Separation get more air since the low freq get thighter. But I felt the SS Narrow....

My thoughts of the cable, H16 is consider warm for me, not as strong Warm as Abnormal.
If you like bass and sub bass detail, this may be the right cable for you.
Can make mid foward for some V shaped IEM, but not to the level flat or all rounder....
High is become smooth and fast. Detail still there.

Some consideration :
SS become narrowed, Cable is damn Thick, MMCX conncector also quite thick, hard to plug in.
it ways to smooth the spark...
its have some weight. . 

in the end, for the price, its a keeper
Should go for S16, because I don't need a warm balanced cable


----------



## ufospls2

The C16 is such a seriously good cable so far! It is so flexible considering how thick it is. No microphonics. This is one of the best purchases I have made in my 5 years of headphonedom. $50 WELL spent. Seriously good.


----------



## assassin10000 (Mar 5, 2019)

This cable showed up:


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hig...-2pin-or-Weston-W4R-U16-UE18/32953041901.html

MMCX connectors are nicer than anticipated. The ground side is split and spread to give an even better connection/grip than others I have used before.

My DMM is auto auto ranging and wasn't very accurate. Measured anywhere from .1-.3/4 ohm (100 - 3/400 milli ohm) depending on how contacts were touched to the connectors.

Cable itself is nice; soft, flexible and little to no microphonics. It is smaller/thinner than I expected. The ear guides are a bit longer than most and reach about an inch below my ears. Surprisingly no heating and reshaping of them (for me, ymmv) was necessary like others have needed.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Hi, can anyone suggest a good cable under $15 for **** (MMCX) and C10 (0.75mm). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Palash

Dani157 said:


> Hi, can anyone suggest a good cable under $15 for **** (MMCX) and C10 (0.75mm). Thanks in advance.


Penon audio selling a 15$ SPC its a good one for that price. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.21.7e7d3749PjpPyF


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Okay. Is it better than TRN 8core cable? @Palash


----------



## bogginhead

Man, I'm still having issues with my last order with NiceHCK and Ali.  I purchased and paid for 4 cables over a week ago, and they still haven't even been dropped off for shipping yet.  I can't seem to get anyone to respond to any inquiries, either.  They gave me a tracking number days ago, but going by that China Post has never received anything to ship.  Have you guys had any issues in the past week or anything?


----------



## superuser1

bogginhead said:


> Man, I'm still having issues with my last order with NiceHCK and Ali.  I purchased and paid for 4 cables over a week ago, and they still haven't even been dropped off for shipping yet.  I can't seem to get anyone to respond to any inquiries, either.  They gave me a tracking number days ago, but going by that China Post has never received anything to ship.  Have you guys had any issues in the past week or anything?


Jim has always been prompt at replying to and resolving my queries.


----------



## Palash

Dani157 said:


> Okay. Is it better than TRN 8core cable? @Palash


Trn 8 core mmcx cable is good but mmcx plugs are too tight, ordered one ànd now not fitting I my Fiio f9 pro. Earhook area is also not soft.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Palash said:


> Trn 8 core mmcx cable is good but mmcx plugs are too tight, ordered one ànd now not fitting I my Fiio f9 pro. Earhook area is also not soft.


Got it. This penon cable looks good.


----------



## CoiL

hakuzen said:


> isn audio C16, from penon, has just arrived.
> added to my list. cable 150.
> 
> dc resistance (mΩ) and total weight: 78..83..73..86..[52.9g]  (great conductivity, not so great weight).
> ...





ufospls2 said:


> The C16 is such a seriously good cable so far! It is so flexible considering how thick it is. No microphonics. This is one of the best purchases I have made in my 5 years of headphonedom. $50 WELL spent. Seriously good.


That`s freaking nice cable!


----------



## hakuzen

Dani157 said:


> Hi, can anyone suggest a good cable under $15 for **** (MMCX) and C10 (0.75mm). Thanks in advance.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...3-5-2-5-4-4mm-Plug-MMCX-2Pin/32973046302.html (spc, could be right for C10)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...ade-Cable-3-5-2-5-4-4mm-Plug/32971728152.html (copper, could be right for ****)
i don't own them, but based on my experience, they should have same (or better) conductivity than trn or kz cables, while being thinner than trn. guess they'll have around 240mΩ dc resistance, better plugs, and you'll bypass the trn and kz shortcomings (check them at my list of cables for KZs


----------



## TLDRonin

Anyone have any good mmcx/2 pin cables with mics under $20?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Mar 5, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...3-5-2-5-4-4mm-Plug-MMCX-2Pin/32973046302.html (spc, could be right for C10)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...ade-Cable-3-5-2-5-4-4mm-Plug/32971728152.html (copper, could be right for ****)
> i don't own them, but based on my experience, they should have same (or better) conductivity than trn or kz cables, while being thinner than trn. guess they'll have around 240mΩ dc resistance, better plugs, and you'll bypass the trn and kz shortcomings (check them at my list of cables for KZs


Thanks for these recommendations. I'm actually not so well versed with cable technicalities but would assume low resistance=better performance? Correct me if Im wrong in your kz cable post, numbers in bracket indicate impedance?


----------



## hakuzen

numbers between parenthesis preceding the cable are my particular coding of the cables (it's easier to refer to a number than repeating model, description, etc.).
dc resistance (similar to impedance because cables use to have constant resistance through 20Hz-20kHz) values are the 4 numbers at the right (in mΩ). i add total weight, between [ ] for some cables
and yes, low resistance=high conductivity=better performance=less chance of balanced armatures coloring=symptom of better quality and/or amount of wire, plugs and solders..


----------



## fokta (Mar 5, 2019)

fokta said:


> wo ho... it arrived..  H16 2.5mm
> must break in it first..
> 
> 
> ...



Continuing using H16 to Solaris... was so curious that I force plug it to Solaris... Then I give a short test regarding the pairing.
Low : Punchy and rumble get Thigh and detail
Mid : Sub mid is separate from Low. Mid not forward like Polaris.
High : really lost all the spark...
Overall : Still warm cable...quite good separation but suffered in High... Quite heavy, quickly get tired using this.

comparing with AbNormalz,
Low : less punchy and Thigh, but still detail rumble
Mid : sub Mid not as Thigh using H16. still have airy space. Hi Mid getting detail, sometime overlay with High
High : Spark is there. but much reduce if compare with SLitz.
Overall : Warm Cable, less bass punch, but better detail with a bit spark....

the outcome was very different pairing H16 with Solaris : better Bass with Thigh Punch and Detail Rumble, and better separation,
but loss a lot Spark, heavy and thick cable, and quite troublesome MMCX connection.
edit : Soundstage, ABnormalz feels a bit wider. but prob will be the same..


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

hakuzen said:


> numbers between parenthesis preceding the cable are my particular coding of the cables (it's easier to refer to a number than repeating model, description, etc.).
> dc resistance (similar to impedance because cables use to have constant resistance through 20Hz-20kHz) values are the 4 numbers at the right (in mΩ). i add total weight, between [ ] for some cables
> and yes, low resistance=high conductivity=better performance=less chance of balanced armatures coloring=symptom of better quality and/or amount of wire, plugs and solders..


Got it. Thanks a ton for the information.


----------



## archy121

Anyone have experience with FIIO LC-3.5C or cheaper alternative ?




> As a MMCX cable, the LC-2.5C/3.5C/4.4C is an easy to way to noticeably upgrade the sound of your current earphones. With this series of cable, you can expect smoother and less harsh treble, significantly increased detail, and vocals with clarity you never thought possible, Experience a clear, yet warmly inviting sound.


https://penonaudio.com/fiio-lc-3.5c-lc-2.5c-lc-4.4c.html

The BGVP OCC I bought to go with DM6 has not made enough difference compared to the standard and I’m now looking for a better alternative.

Going by description it sounds ideal for DM6 with its strong 8k highs.

Following seems to have same makeup as the FIIO:


----------



## subwoof3r (Mar 6, 2019)

Hey guys, just to confirm, is *THIS cable* the same as 130 from the list please?


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 6, 2019)

subwoof3r said:


> Hey guys, just tu confirm, is *THIS cable* the same as 130 from the list please?


same construction, but it looks different wire. 130 is silver plated copper. this is advertised as pure silver (not guaranteed) and it's thinner



archy121 said:


> Anyone have experience with FIIO LC-3.5C or cheaper alternative ?
> https://penonaudio.com/fiio-lc-3.5c-lc-2.5c-lc-4.4c.html
> 
> The BGVP OCC I bought to go with DM6 has not made enough difference compared to the standard and I’m now looking for a better alternative.
> ...


FiiO cable is 0.08mm*19*8cores, exactly like ISN audio S8.
cable 130 is 0.05mm*48*8cores.
for taming 8k highs, try foam tips


----------



## archy121 (Mar 6, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> same construction, but it looks different wire. 130 is silver plated copper. this is advertised as pure silver (not guaranteed) and it's thinner
> 
> 
> FiiO cable is 0.08mm*19*8cores, exactly like ISN audio S8.
> ...



The ISN audio S8 cable would be great bargain at its  price if it performed same exactly as FIIO cable. It costs 50% less.


----------



## hakuzen

archy121 said:


> The ISN audio S8 cable would be great bargain at its  price if it performed same exactly as FIIO cable. It costs 50% less.


yep. we don't know about quality of their silver plated copper wire, though


----------



## archy121

hakuzen said:


> yep. we don't know about quality of their silver plated copper wire, though



By that You mean the quality of the silver plating of the copper cable right ? 

It’s not separate stands of coppper and silver cables ?


----------



## hakuzen

archy121 said:


> By that You mean the quality of the silver plating of the copper cable right ?
> 
> It’s not separate stands of coppper and silver cables ?


i mean the quality of the silver plating, but also of the underneath copper. guess they'll be similar to FiiO wire, but can't ensure it.
about sleeve, FiiO uses german TPU sleeve (soft). S8 could use soft TPU as well, but not specified.

ISN Audio H8 has separated cores of copper and silver plated copper.
FiiO and ISN Audio S8 have both silver plated copper cores uniquely.


----------



## Palash

I have used Fiio's old cables and recent stock cables. Fiio silver cables are too soft. Isn s8 is medium soft better build quality. Fiio cables are tightly twisted where isn h8 and s8 are a bit loose. Sonically isn cables performing very good. Specially H8. Using H8 with Bgvp dm6 and improvImpro is noticeable. Much more cleaner now everything. For that price isn 8 core cables are my first choice than Fiio.


----------



## archy121 (Mar 6, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> ISN Audio H8 has separated cores of copper and silver plated copper.



Now that is interesting. It reminds me a little of how biamping works in HiFi world.

My monitor speakers are cabled using two separate cable types for low frequency and high frequency. Single core for high and Multicore fine strands for low frequency.

Seen any more reviews or impressions of this cable ?


----------



## archy121

Palash said:


> I have used Fiio's old cables and recent stock cables. Fiio silver cables are too soft. Isn s8 is medium soft better build quality. Fiio cables are tightly twisted where isn h8 and s8 are a bit loose. Sonically isn cables performing very good. Specially H8. Using H8 with Bgvp dm6 and improvImpro is noticeable. Much more cleaner now everything. For that price isn 8 core cables are my first choice than Fiio.



Thanks for input. The chances of coming across another DM6 owner with the right cable .. fantastic. 

Can you please describe in little more words how the soundstage, lows and highs are affected using H8 vs the standard supplied cable ?


----------



## lonereaction

I got some cheap 2 pin cables and I'm trying to find out if I'm plugging them in the right way. On my JH16 Been listening to youtube videos on polarity, but I'm not really sure.. 
Correct polarity is supposed to have the sound feel like it's coming in front of you or in between your ears. However when I reverse the connectors the polarity still sounds correct. Hmmm


----------



## Palash

archy121 said:


> Thanks for input. The chances of coming across another DM6 owner with the right cable .. fantastic.
> 
> Can you please describe in little more words how the soundstage, lows and highs are affected using H8 vs the standard supplied cable ?


After using H8 dm6 is now close to neutral. Bass improved, mids are now not that recessed, peaks of highs gone.


----------



## Palash

ISN Audio H8 8 Strands 19 Cores OCC & Sliver-plated Hybrid Cable.
MMCX, 3.5mm
Medium soft, good built quality. Tried with Fiio Fh5 and it improved lower frequency. Now bass is controlled and not bleeding in Mids. Again tried with OURART ACG earbud and higher frequency is now more polished. MMCX plugs are very good quality, it perfectly fitted with all my mmcx earphones. Just a gentle push is enough. Only a free cable tie is missing.
20$ extra for MMCX to 2 pin 0.78 converter adapter (25$ if purchased separately ) and now i can use same cable with all my IEMS. Adapter is very small and not adding that much extra length. Good material is used and no noise at all. Yes a bit expensive but couple of bucks can be saved when ordered with ISN cable.
Overall for 32$ ISN providing very very good cable. I have also got the S8 ( Silver plated coppper ) one and its fantastic.


----------



## subwoof3r

@Palash what's the sonical differences between both H8 and S8? they sound exact same?


----------



## Palash

subwoof3r said:


> @Palash what's the sonical differences between both H8 and S8? they sound exact same?


Not tested S8 yet that much. It's attached with my DM6. I will try with different iems and sources and will update soon .


----------



## Arkady Duntov (Mar 7, 2019)

My EA Ares II (8-conductor) cable started to come apart and then one set of pins broke. So, with @Dsnuts help, I ordered an ISN Audio C16 cable from Penon. Here are some notes on it.

*My Big, Fat, Copper Cable*

Specs

Material: Single-crystal copper
Number of cores: 16 shares [conductors?]; each share is 19 cores [strands?]
Connector: MMCX or 2-pin, 0.78mm
Plug: 3.5mm TRS or 2.5mm balanced, TRRS plug (+US$1.00)
Cable length: 1.2m
Neck slider: Yes

Comparisons

The C16 is bulky but supple. It’s bigger than the Ares but more flexible. It’s too big for any shirt clip I own.
The C16 has a straight plug. I would have preferred a right-angle plug but that isn’t an option.
The plug housing on the Ares was quite large, so it couldn’t be inserted into my phone with the cover on. The C16 doesn’t have this problem.
The housing on the C16’s 2-pin connectors are recessed. Unfortunately, the receptacles on the EE Phantom aren’t.

_Conclusions_

The Phantom sounds great with the C16. I don’t hear any difference between it and the Ares.
The C16 seems to be a reasonable deal for US$48.90. The Ares II costs just over three times as much.


----------



## Dsnuts

I noticed an increase in resolution from just using the cable over time. Now I am thinking it needs more than just a few days of burn in on the cables. I would keep running music through the cables for at least a week.


----------



## CoiL

Dsnuts said:


> I noticed an increase in resolution from just using the cable over time. Now I am thinking it needs more than just a few days of burn in on the cables. I would keep running music through the cables for at least a week.


This is the thing I haven`t experienced yet (cable burn-in) and till the day I do, I personally don`t belive in it. 
If You explain me physics of cable material burn-in, then will "look" into it but until then I just belive only in cable impedance/resistance differences and resulting sound differences.


----------



## archy121

Palash said:


> Not tested S8 yet that much. It's attached with my DM6. I will try with different iems and sources and will update soon .



Please compare any sound differences of S8 v H8 on DM6.


----------



## hakuzen

my particular experience with burn-in is that the biggest change occurs in the first 5 minutes (if the gear is not being used before) if any


----------



## Palash

archy121 said:


> Please compare any sound differences of S8 v H8 on DM6.


My review on DM6 is coming tomorrow with ISN Audio S8. ISN S8 just turned DM6 into a different beast.
Overall, ISN H8 with DM6 - bass reduced and treble harshness reduced, still spikes are there slightly improvement on sound stage.
ISN S8 with DM6 - Sub bass improved a bit , treble is now totally smooth(Not recessed) but beautiful sparkle is there. Mids are now totally transparent H8 is perfect with DM6. With S8 DM6 is sounding like way expensive neutral flagship IEMs. Highly recommended.


----------



## archy121

Palash said:


> My review on DM6 is coming tomorrow with ISN Audio S8. ISN S8 just turned DM6 into a different beast.
> Overall, ISN H8 with DM6 - bass reduced and treble harshness reduced, still spikes are there slightly improvement on sound stage.
> ISN S8 with DM6 - Sub bass improved a bit , treble is now totally smooth(Not recessed) but beautiful sparkle is there. Mids are now totally transparent H8 is perfect with DM6. With S8 DM6 is sounding like way expensive neutral flagship IEMs. Highly recommended.



Nice one.
When you say bass is reduced with H8 are you referring to all bass including sub bass area ? 
How many hours usage have you got on your DM6 ?


----------



## Palash

archy121 said:


> Nice one.
> When you say bass is reduced with H8 are you referring to all bass including sub bass area ?
> How many hours usage have you got on your DM6 ?


Yes with H8 sub-bass is very low, same as stock cable. This DM6 unit is almost 3 months old.


----------



## Palash

BTW H8 doing well with Fiio Fh5. Less bass bleed and added a bit treble spice.


----------



## archy121 (Mar 8, 2019)

Palash said:


> Yes with H8 sub-bass is very low, same as stock cable. This DM6 unit is almost 3 months old.


 
I recieved the BGVP OCC cable recently and after another 100 hours of use with it to make a total of over 200 hours I found that the treble spikes and Shh gone completly.
The grainess or the rough highs that can sometimes be detected with some recordings have also gone and the sound is now overall smoother across the range including the highs.

Now it's a much better sounding earphone to my ears than when i first got it. Not sure whether to attribute this to the new cable or BA burn in but it it didn't sound this way even when i first put the OCC cable on.

Please add your final review when to the dedicated DM6 thread when you have done it.
Include details of your source and tips used as they really affect the DM6 sound.
A direct comparison against the standard supplied cable would realy help many people.

I did my impressions after upgrading to the BGVP OCC cable here -
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bgvp-dm6-and-dmg-discussion-thread.894331/page-189#post-14822270


----------



## Palash

archy121 said:


> I recieved the BGVP OCC cable recently and after another 100 hours of use with it to make a total of over 200 hours I found that the treble spikes and Shh gone completly.
> The grainess or the rough highs that can sometimes be detected with some recordings have also gone and the sounds is overall smoother in the highs.
> Its a much better sounding earphone to my ears than when i first got it. Not sure whether to attribute it to the new cable or BA burn in but it it didn't sound this way when i first put new cable on.
> 
> ...


Sure. If all goes well then tomorrow.


----------



## Dsnuts

I asked Ken Ball at Can jam last year about his Andromeda S burn in. He told me burn in is needed more for the cable than the earphones. Which was odd but it seems higher end cables are recommended for burn in. I don't feel sound changes drastically with cable burn in. Might be slight at best but what I experienced with the C16 is that when I first heard it. It was warm thick sounding using my HQ12 out of the box. It don't sound as warm now with increased resolution/ detail in the treble region. And this is on an earphone that has been used for easily over 300 hours prior to using the C16 cable.


----------



## fokta

Dsnuts said:


> I asked Ken Ball at Can jam last year about his Andromeda S burn in. He told me burn in is needed more for the cable than the earphones. Which was odd but it seems higher end cables are recommended for burn in. I don't feel sound changes drastically with cable burn in. Might be slight at best but what I experienced with the C16 is that when I first heard it. It was warm thick sounding using my HQ12 out of the box. It don't sound as warm now with increased resolution/ detail in the treble region. And this is on an earphone that has been used for easily over 300 hours prior to using the C16 cable.


now, This is something new... never thought need that long for Cable to break in....


----------



## Dsnuts

If you read the higher end cable thread. It is regularly accepted as more or less the norm. Effect audio thread I would check out. You will see what I mean. The cable manufacturers recommend it as well. 

I have a friend that made a pure silver cable for me and the guy is an Electrical Engineer by trade. Makes his own silver cables. He told me to have my silver cable burn in for 200 hours. Guy works for Space X and regularly modifies and makes his own gears. I definitely trust his statement on that. At least for pure silver. 

Again I don't claim it is true or false but I do accept the fact that my earphones changed for the better over time using the same cable on the same earphones.


----------



## hakuzen

Dsnuts said:


> I asked Ken Ball at Can jam last year about his Andromeda S burn in. He told me burn in is needed more for the cable than the earphones. Which was odd but it seems higher end cables are recommended for burn in. I don't feel sound changes drastically with cable burn in. Might be slight at best but what I experienced with the C16 is that when I first heard it. It was warm thick sounding using my HQ12 out of the box. It don't sound as warm now with increased resolution/ detail in the treble region. And this is on an earphone that has been used for easily over 300 hours prior to using the C16 cable.


i also did notice warm effect with C16 out of the box. that's why i decided to make some A/B with various cables immediately. at first minutes, the difference was noticeable. after a while (i was keeping on doing A/B), there was not difference with my other copper wires (all them slightly warmer than silver plated ones). i don't know if sound will keep changing with time, other than degradation; guess changes, if any, will be barely noticeable. but allow 5 minutes at least to out-of-the-box C16. this has also happened to me with some other cables, but also with many iems


----------



## subwoof3r (Mar 9, 2019)

This review is a comparative of the following cables from *NiceHCK* :

*8 Cores Pure Silver Cable* _(that I will call the « 8 cores »)_
*7N Single Crystal Copper OCC Silver Plated Cable* _(that I will call the « 7N »)_

*Build quality :*

_*Plugs :*_


Overall build quality on both cables is extremely good, plugs are somewhat different, while I enjoy them both, I found the plug from the 8 cores to be better (the carbon sticker finish looks good and it looks sturdy). The plug on the 7N is more known, as we can find it on many cables. It is a clone of Oyaide, but I checked it and it is almost the exact same dimensions. It is not a first price of fake oyaide we can generally find on the market, still not an official but a good one.


_*Y-Splitters :*_




While the transparent « ball »-like (which is here for just the fun and beauty) are identical on both cables, the splitters themselves are different. The 7N one use a splitter that I never faced until now, great finish (glossy metal, well finished). On the 8 cores one, it looks a bit similar to the plug, without the carbon sticker this time, great finish too. No trace of glue, or anything badly cutted like we can generally find on cheaper cables, the finition is exceptionnal. Clearly, both of these looks high-end cables.


_*MMCX connectors :*_




They remains the same design, with a red mark to help separate right and left (which is nice),  Left has no color, but just a transparent clip before the connector himself (I prefer this to the usual blue or green for the left, much more stylish). They are identical but the 7N have glossy finish on them, while the 8 cores is matte finish. Just a matter of preference. Personally I like them both, maybe the glossy one is more sensitive to scratches with time.


_*Cable itself :*_




The 7N cable is supposed to be a pure single crystal copper OCC silver plated, I say supposed as we don’t really know if it’s true (like all cables anyway). I asked to Jim but unfortunately he can’t say more than the product page itself which don’t precise this information. So, I don’t really know how much wires per cores, milimeters, etc. Overall it looks really good, the cable is extremely thick (much more than I thought initially), feels sturdy. It is soft but not much flexible. It is acceptably stiff I would say. I used my water boil technique to soft it a bit more, it worked. I’m more pleased like that, even if it could be better. This crazy thickness brings the best conductivity experience I’ve ever had, and the best among the two. I would say anyway that conductivity is generally better on a good thick 4 cores than a thin 8 cores. I really like the look of the cable itself, even if my only reproach is on its stiffness side only.

The 8 cores is using pure silver (or is supposed to be, here also). No technical specs /infos here also, unfortunately. The cable is extremely soft and nicely braided. Cors are not that thin nor thick, I would dedscribe them as mediumly thin. The shiny white look is very good, and breathe the high-end. A true success.

Overall, I like them two, hard to choose which one is the best for overall look. Depends of personal preferences. If you are walking much with your cable, then go for the 8 cores, but if you are at home/work and don’t move your head much, then go for the 7N.

The 7N is the less microphonic of the two.

Note that I removed the earguides as I use my standard earbuds with MMCX that I did (a personal EMX500 DIY that I did by myself, and which will help me differenciate them especially for my sound impressions below).


*Sound impressions :*

To be honest, I wasn’t a real cable believer until I finally get those two cables. After spending many hours with both cables, I can easily discern them and I can confirm there is clearly a difference between them.

While the 7N is more analytical and has a more intimate presentation, the 8 cores is more spacious. But overall, they shares the same soundstage which is deep and large when it needs to be. Also, soundstage is a slightlymore narrower on the 7N, while the 8 cores has a bit more natural approach.

The 7N brings the best of details from the two, highs are and preserved with excellent sparkling and micro-details, while the 8 cores polish high frequencies and smooth them out, making this cable more relaxing listening than the 7N. Overall, I find  the whole frequencies to be  much smoothed on the 8 cores (silver effect). Subbass and bass are much in favor of the 7N, clearly. Overall bass presentation is more forwarded with authority on the 7N, while it is cleaner on the 8 cores. I feel like mids are very good on both, nice presence, great vocals, not grainy at all. I feel like it deletes the little grainy effect my reference had with my usual bad quality cables, stunning !

Differences between the two only plays mainly on bass and highs, and soundstage presentation.


*Conclusion :

*
_[ My own yet best DIY earbuds equipped with the 8 cores ]_

Overall, depending on mood, I have to say I’m much pleased of the peformances of the two. If I feel nervous and want a relaxing listening, I go for the 8 cores, while sometimes I need some energy and analytical listening, then I switch to the 7N. For those who knows NiceHCK EBX earuds, I would say it is the best companion coupled with the 7N cable, ever. It will wake up bass (that was lacking with their stock cable) and you will appreciate even more the details provided by those very good  earbuds.

NiceHCK did a great job on both of them. Those are now my reference cables. Highly recommended, even more for the price asked.

_This is my first ever cable review ever done, hope you enjoyed it  (and sorry for my limited english, not native)
Cheers'_


----------



## battosai

Thanks but I am really confused on which is which. Are you sure you didn't invert the two at the beginning?
because this doesn't make any sense to me:

*8 Cores Pure Silver Cable* _(that I will call the « 7N »)_
*7N Single Crystal Copper OCC Silver Plated Cable* _(that I will call the « 8 cores »)_


----------



## subwoof3r

battosai said:


> Thanks but I am really confused on which is which. Are you sure you didn't invert the two at the beginning?
> because this doesn't make any sense to me:
> 
> *8 Cores Pure Silver Cable* _(that I will call the « 7N »)_
> *7N Single Crystal Copper OCC Silver Plated Cable* _(that I will call the « 8 cores »)_


Oops, little mistake yeah, fixed!


----------



## Palash

Friends my review on BGVP DM6 with ISN Audio S8 - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dm6.23290/reviews#review-21737.
ISN Audio S8 is very good for its price.


----------



## tonehk

Can anybody recommend a good quality cable for the UE custom connector (2 pin, not IPX)? thanks


----------



## CoiL

Dsnuts said:


> I asked Ken Ball at Can jam last year about his Andromeda S burn in. He told me burn in is needed more for the cable than the earphones. Which was odd but it seems higher end cables are recommended for burn in. I don't feel sound changes drastically with cable burn in. Might be slight at best but what I experienced with the C16 is that when I first heard it. It was warm thick sounding using my HQ12 out of the box. It don't sound as warm now with increased resolution/ detail in the treble region. And this is on an earphone that has been used for easily over 300 hours prior to using the C16 cable.





Dsnuts said:


> If you read the higher end cable thread. It is regularly accepted as more or less the norm. Effect audio thread I would check out. You will see what I mean. The cable manufacturers recommend it as well.
> 
> I have a friend that made a pure silver cable for me and the guy is an Electrical Engineer by trade. Makes his own silver cables. He told me to have my silver cable burn in for 200 hours. Guy works for Space X and regularly modifies and makes his own gears. I definitely trust his statement on that. At least for pure silver.
> 
> Again I don't claim it is true or false but I do accept the fact that my earphones changed for the better over time using the same cable on the same earphones.





CoiL said:


> This is the thing I haven`t experienced yet (cable burn-in) and till the day I do, I personally don`t belive in it.
> If You explain me physics of cable material burn-in, then will "look" into it but until then I just belive only in cable impedance/resistance differences and resulting sound differences.



Still waiting for physics explanation to this "cable burn-in"... link to any proof about different metals "burn-in" with audio signal use?
Would like to educate myself


----------



## fokta (Mar 10, 2019)

What I exp is the SLitz SE that come with the stock is also changing when u Break in longer.
Felt the bass is tighter... IMO, I was suggest by a senior local. but not in that long run burn in....
Now been using it more then my Abnormal

but I do fell the adapter 4.4mm to 2.5mm make coloring in sound...  I was exp when try my Abnormal 4.4 direct to ZX300... the change is treble spark a bit exist...


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 11, 2019)

added isn audio S16 (cable 151) to my list.
everything like C16 (cable 150), but silver plated copper instead of copper. will try some A/B between them..


----------



## hakuzen

doing A/B using FLC8s this time (rest of gear is the same than last time), between cables 125 (thick copper 4 cores), 150 (isn audio C16 copper), and and 151 (isn audio S16 silver plated copper)..

both C16 and S16 use same plugs, same wire structure, have same conductivity. the only difference is conductor material. and the sound difference between C16 and S16 is clearly noticeable!
C16 sounds considerably warmer, thicker. sub-bass rumble is bigger. with S16, bass is tighter, thinner, and you distinguish upper-mids and treble detail better than with C16. i'm sure i could distinguish these almost 100% in an ABX test.
cable 125 is in the middle of C16 and S16.

after this A/B, i consider C16 excessively warm. i much prefer cable 125 (as before), but also S16. S16 is a breeze for too warm iems. i'd recommend S16 before C16 without a doubt. but you know i like thin analytical sound..


----------



## jant71 (Mar 11, 2019)

I actually have the S16 in my Penon cart. Based on the description it would seem just the thing for my Finschi. Not that it is too warm but might want to prod the treble more and balance out the signature.

C16 sounds like the thing for something like the FiiO FA1 to work the bass a bit more. Esp. for the outdoor use and commute as some argue the FA1 has enough but they are sitting at home and testing them. Does the C16 still show good detail and resolution or is it covered up by the warmth??


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 11, 2019)

jant71 said:


> I actually have the S16 in my Penon cart. Based on the description it would seem just the thing for my Finschi. Not that it is too warm but might want to prod the treble more and balance out the signature.
> 
> C16 sounds like the thing for something like the FiiO FA1 to work the bass a bit more. Esp. for the outdoor use and commute as some argue the FA1 has enough but they are sitting at home and testing them. Does the C16 still show good detail and resolution or is it covered up by the warmth??


after all this a/b, i agree with @Dsnuts impressions of C16.
i'd say it looses detail and resolution covered up by the warmth, but it happens when comparing to S16 and cable 125. i should do some a/b with cheaper thinner copper cables, but iirc you get better resolution with C16 than with cable 053 (brown, copper) for example.
i wouldn't recommend C16 now

edit: to get bolder bass without loosing highs resolution, cable 125 is a better choice, but costs near 50% more when at sales


----------



## hakuzen

about S16, after finishing a/b, i've kept it on my ears with flc8s (which isn't a warm iem)..
i don't own the Finschi, but i think your guess is spot on: S16 could contribute to lean them towards treble. the difference i've noticed is very clear to ensure its effect


----------



## hakuzen

btw, the mmcx <-> 2pins adapters sold by penon are shorter than those sold at lunashops. 1 or 2mm shorter. similar conductivity. the 0.78mm pins are slightly thinner than lunashops'
when bought together with cable, they cost $20 (cheaper than lunashops')


----------



## kingdixon

hakuzen said:


> about S16, after finishing a/b, i've kept it on my ears with flc8s (which isn't a warm iem)..
> i don't own the Finschi, but i think your guess is spot on: S16 could contribute to lean them towards treble. the difference i've noticed is very clear to ensure its effect



Must feel weird with flc8s attached to this snake, the iem weights nothing compared to the cable 

I like S16 it is a very nice cable, dont know if i will ever grab a C16 or not.


----------



## hakuzen

kingdixon said:


> Must feel weird with flc8s attached to this snake, the iem weights nothing compared to the cable
> 
> I like S16 it is a very nice cable, dont know if i will ever grab a C16 or not.


haha, yea, i've seen it in a mirror.. ridiculous.. but i'm alone at home, and don't have issues with its weight.

don't grab C16. when using high resolving iem you can notice its weaknesses.. for those iem better spend on a better and lighter cable; for cheap iem better spend on a cheaper and lighter cable


----------



## battosai

What about the H16?


----------



## superuser1

There should be a C8 version which they dont have yet.


----------



## zeppu08

Anyone tried the S16 with the DM6?


----------



## Palash

superuser1 said:


> There should be a C8 version which they dont have yet.


I am also interested in C8 too.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Looking for balanced XLR interconnects. Some of these prices seem too good to be true (at least compared to stuff domestically). Are these really OCC copper w/silver plating?

Youkamoo 8N: https://www.amazon.com/Youkamoo-Silver-Plated-Balanced-Connector/dp/B07JJX4VVP?th=1

ATAUDIO 7N: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...Male-to-Female-Cable/3028006_32880612628.html

Siltech 5N: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...ce-audio-interconnects-cable/32949137403.html


----------



## Gitbags

It's been a while since I've posted anything useful on this forum, but this thread has been a big help for me finding an affordable replacement cable for my Oriveti New Primacy, I'd thought I'd contribute a cable took a punt on.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GUC...lgo_pvid=2b8ed70a-6f82-43f8-a4cb-1991c7ca5058




 
Claimed 5n 8 core 19 strand cable (18x0.08 spc + 1x0.08 ofc).
In the box you get the cable, a cloth bag and a ALO branded 2.5mm adapter. The jack is also ALO branded, read into that what you will. 



 

Thickness comparison (rough measurements) 3.8mm, 4.1mm, 3.1mm
Left to right:  GU.Craftsman 5n SPOFC, NiceHCK OFC (053?), Oriveti New Primacy Stock (SPOFC I think) 




 


Overall a nice well made cable, Can't comment on sound differences as they all sound the same to me but I will rank the build quality above the other two, especially as the Oriveti cable has an intermittent fault and i find the NiceHCK uncomfortable to walk to work with.


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 14, 2019)

Relaxasaurus said:


> Looking for balanced XLR interconnects. Some of these prices seem too good to be true (at least compared to stuff domestically). Are these really OCC copper w/silver plating?
> 
> Youkamoo 8N: https://www.amazon.com/Youkamoo-Silver-Plated-Balanced-Connector/dp/B07JJX4VVP?th=1
> 
> ...


for interconnects, i use to rely on Ghentaudio.
for that cable, XLR male to female, you can choose between Canare L-4E6S star quad, Yongsheng(Neutrik China) plugs (i do own this, resistance around 260mΩ per signal, 160mΩ ground, superb for 5m long!), Belden 1192A, Roxtone plugs, or Mogami 2534, Neutrik plugs.
in any case, you are sure about the used wire and plugs, and quality control is superb (no issues with more than 30 cables bought to him). and the price.. well, just check it and compare


----------



## kingdixon

Gitbags said:


> It's been a while since I've posted anything useful on this forum, but this thread has been a big help for me finding an affordable replacement cable for my Oriveti New Primacy, I'd thought I'd contribute a cable took a punt on.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GUC...lgo_pvid=2b8ed70a-6f82-43f8-a4cb-1991c7ca5058
> 
> ...



The cable looks nice but about the adapter i think its fakely branded Alo because i doubt they produce such adapter .. also i dont recommend using it since the cable seems to be terminated into 3.5 trs unbalanced, so going to 2.5 trrs balanced using this adapter might harm your devices.

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 14, 2019)

Gitbags said:


> It's been a while since I've posted anything useful on this forum, but this thread has been a big help for me finding an affordable replacement cable for my Oriveti New Primacy, I'd thought I'd contribute a cable took a punt on.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GUC...lgo_pvid=2b8ed70a-6f82-43f8-a4cb-1991c7ca5058
> 
> ...


thanks! i also vouch for GUCraftman cables (check my review). i didn't check that wire when i got mines, though.
good quality conductor material. great conductivity while staying thin and light. great aesthetics.
the only cons i could find was: short and rigid jack strain relief (heat shrink plastic), and i'm having problem with left mmcx when used with magaosi k5 (no issues when using other iems, no issues when using k5 with other cables; i wonder what's the problem).
still highly recommending them, specially for those hard to find terminations


kingdixon said:


> The cable looks nice but about the adapter i think its fakely branded Alo because i doubt they produce such adapter .. also i dont recommend using it since the cable seems to be terminated into 3.5 trs unbalanced, so going to 2.5 trrs balanced using this adapter might harm your devices.
> 
> Thanks for sharing !


i received the alo audio 3.5 trs male to 2.5trrs female adapter (this one is useful and safe).
measured it and its measurements were ok, better than other quality adapters i own. so it could be true alo audio adapter, but can't confirm it now


----------



## Gitbags (Mar 14, 2019)

kingdixon said:


> The cable looks nice but about the adapter i think its fakely branded Alo because i doubt they produce such adapter .. also i dont recommend using it since the cable seems to be terminated into 3.5 trs unbalanced, so going to 2.5 trrs balanced using this adapter might harm your devices.
> 
> Thanks for sharing !


More than likely. Fortunately it will never be used as my sources are all unbalanced, but thanks for the warning.



hakuzen said:


> thanks! i also vouch for GUCraftman cables (check my review). i didn't check that wire when i got mines, though.
> good quality conductor material. great conductivity while staying thin and light. great aesthetics.
> the only cons i could find was: short and rigid jack strain relief (heat shrink plastic), and i'm having problem with left mmcx when used with magaosi k5 (no issues when using other iems, no issues when using k5 with other cables; i wonder what's the problem).
> still highly recommending them, specially for those hard to find terminations



I'm not sure it was available when you first reviewed yours, I saw it listed the end of feb. The mmcx plugs are a looser fit with the New Primacy than the nicehck or the original cable but so far I haven't noticed any connection issues, fingers crossed it stays that way. Your spot on with the strain relief, it could be a little more forgiving.


----------



## kingdixon

hakuzen said:


> thanks! i also vouch for GUCraftman cables (check my review). i didn't check that wire when i got mines, though.
> good quality conductor material. great conductivity while staying thin and light. great aesthetics.
> the only cons i could find was: short and rigid jack strain relief (heat shrink plastic), and i'm having problem with left mmcx when used with magaosi k5 (no issues when using other iems, no issues when using k5 with other cables; i wonder what's the problem).
> still highly recommending them, specially for those hard to find terminations



Ye i remember the ones you posted before but i dont think they had this alo branded plugs, also i remember they were at a much higher price and had this cool chinese writing over the splitter.

I have a similar problem with toneking t4 and alo super litz cable that came with the atlas, it keeps cutting on t4 right piece, while the cable works great with other iems and t4 works great with other cables, its strange though .. i never had a problem with 2 pins, but eventually with mmcx different mix and match i get sound cutting on some of my iems.


----------



## Gitbags (Mar 14, 2019)

kingdixon said:


> Ye i remember the ones you posted before but i dont think they had this alo branded plugs, also i remember they were at a much higher price and had this cool chinese writing over the splitter....



If you look at his review photos the supplied adapter is alo branded but 2.5mm to 3.5mm instead, mine also has the same splitter.




Your right about the price though these are a third of the price, but this is claimed 5n whilst the others 6n.


----------



## kingdixon (Mar 14, 2019)

Gitbags said:


> If you look at his review photos the supplied adapter is alo branded but 2.5mm to 3.5mm instead, mine also has the same splitter.
> 
> 
> Your right about the price though these are a third of the price, but this is claimed 5n whilst the others 6n.



Ye i love the looks of these writings .. Gucrafs they seem to do very nice quality cables, they were praised by hakuzen before ..

May be he must have gotten this adapter because he ordered a 2.5 cable, but going 2.5 trrs to 3.5 trs is fine, other way not recommend by many people on the forum, dont get me wrong i never got anything damaged this way and i barely tried it, but as i say its avoidable here in the forums and also many known brands dont do such adapter and are against it, but chinese produce it normally and alot of people use it, so better safe than sorry.


----------



## kingdixon

Gitbags said:


> More than likely. Fortunately it will never be used as my sources are all unbalanced, but thanks for the warning.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it was available when you first reviewed yours, I saw it listed the end of feb. The mmcx plugs are a looser fit with the New Primacy than the nicehck or the original cable but so far I haven't noticed any connection issues, fingers crossed it stays that way. Your spot on with the strain relief, it could be a little more forgiving.



I have question because i really like nicehck 053 .. how is gucrafts exactly more comfortable, is it the less thickness or the ear guides or what ?

I might grab one later


----------



## Gitbags (Mar 14, 2019)

kingdixon said:


> I have question because i really like nicehck 053 .. how is gucrafts exactly more comfortable, is it the less thickness or the ear guides or what ?
> 
> I might grab one later



I do like the nicehck, it's a great cable probably all the cable I'd need. But I found the braided ear hooks uncomfortable behind my ears whilst walking to work (only 2 miles but enough to get annoying) as the cable was pulled by my clothes. The GU cable is twisted so doesn't rub so much. It's probably my ears more than anything. I also found the GU mmcx plugs slightly more suitable for the New Primacys shape, an issue some others have commented on as the angle of the mmcx socket isn't the best. Weight wise there is only around 3 grams difference overall.


----------



## hakuzen

kingdixon said:


> Ye i love the looks of these writings .. Gucrafs they seem to do very nice quality cables, they were praised by hakuzen before ..
> 
> May be he must have gotten this adapter because he ordered a 2.5 cable, but going 2.5 trrs to 3.5 trs is fine, other way not recommend by many people on the forum, dont get me wrong i never got anything damaged this way and i barely tried it, but as i say its avoidable here in the forums and also many known brands dont do such adapter and are against it, but chinese produce it normally and alot of people use it, so better safe than sorry.


the problem is about shorting left and right cold (negative) signals into a single ground signal: this could damage the amplifier, if not protected.
i hope that people who make these adapters don't short cold signals, and they use only one of them (or even none, just the mass of the adapter) as common ground. this way, it would be safe.


----------



## Gitbags

hakuzen said:


> the problem is about shorting left and right cold (negative) signals into a single ground signal: this could damage the amplifier, if not protected.
> i hope that people who make these adapters don't short cold signals, and they use only one of them (or even none, just the mass of the adapter) as common ground. this way, it would be safe.


A quick meter of my adapter shows both negatives connected as common signal ground. Good thing I don't need it.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

hakuzen said:


> for interconnects, i use to rely on Ghentaudio.
> for that cable, XLR male to female, you can choose between Canare L-4E6S star quad, Yongsheng(Neutrik China) plugs (i do own this, resistance around 260mΩ per signal, 160mΩ ground, superb for 5m long!), Belden 1192A, Roxtone plugs, or Mogami 2534, Neutrik plugs.
> in any case, you are sure about the used wire and plugs, and quality control is superb (no issues with more than 30 cables bought to him). and the price.. well, just check it and compare


Wow, great rec, thanks!

I've heard of Canare but the Mogami's look better built. Any experience with that brand?


----------



## hakuzen

Gitbags said:


> A quick meter of my adapter shows both negatives connected as common signal ground. Good thing I don't need it.


ouch. thanks for checking! yea, better not trying, if amplifier circuit is not protected


Relaxasaurus said:


> Wow, great rec, thanks!
> 
> I've heard of Canare but the Mogami's look better built. Any experience with that brand?


i started buying some choseal and canare, because they were the only choices for the cables i was purchasing.
very satisfied with canare star quad, so didn't try mogami nor belden. but guess they are also a safe bet. and neutrik plugs might look better than yongsheng (neutrik china)


----------



## Slater (Mar 14, 2019)

I received a pink colored 8-wire braided Kinboofi cable today. I bought it from AK Audio.




I took it out of the package and plugged it in. No sound at all. Hmmm...

I tested with multimeter. No continuity on any pins. Uh oh, that's not good...

So I unscrewed the 3.5mm plug to investigate what the problem was:



Spoiler: Whoops!!



None of the conductor wires are even soldered to the TRS plug!!




Someone must have fallen asleep on the factory assembly line!



I have contacted the seller, and will let you know what they say.


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


>


LMAO! O_o


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> LMAO! O_o



Sadly, the seller doesn’t see the problem. I’m not sure if it’s a language problem or not.


----------



## CoiL (Mar 15, 2019)

Slater said:


> Sadly, the seller doesn’t see the problem. I’m not sure if it’s a language problem or not.


Well, luckily it is quite easy fix. For You certainly 

Btw, wanted to ask just to be sure how is cable impedance calculated, when, lets say for example there is 0.04mm x 80 strands and cable length is 2m ?


----------



## hakuzen

Slater said:


> I received a pink colored 8-wire braided Kinboofi cable today. I bought it from AK Audio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Slater said:


> Sadly, the seller doesn’t see the problem. I’m not sure if it’s a language problem or not.


LOLOL, hilarious.. but sadly typical..


----------



## HungryPanda

Its a bit better having nothing attached than getting a cable that is wired wrong. One I got had L & R going to one side and the 2 common going to the other ear because it was wired wrong in the plug, I had to desolder then use a multimeter to sort them out and resolder.


----------



## hakuzen (May 30, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Btw, wanted to ask just to be sure how is cable impedance calculated, when, lets say for example there is 0.04mm x 80 strands and cable length is 2m ?



*calculation of resistance of a cable, given conductor material, structure, and length*

you can read this tutorial.
1. calculate section of each strand (surface of a circle). StrandSection = pi * Radius * Radius. your strand diameter is 0.04. radius is half the diameter. so StrandSection = pi * 0.02 * 0.02 = 0.0012566 mm2
2. calculate section of the the core. CoreSection = NumberOfStrands * StrandSection. so CoreSection = 0.0012566 * 80 = 0.1 mm2 (this is equivalent to a wire of 0.36mm diameter = 27awg)
3. calculate section of each signal. SignalSection = NumberOfCoresPerSignal * CoreSection. if your wire is 4 cores, each signal will use 1 core (2 for ground); if your wire is 8 cores, 2 cores are used per signal. let's imagine this is your case. SignalSection = 2 * 0.1 = 0.2 mm2 (which is equivalent to 0.51mm diameter = 24awg).
4. calculate resistance per signal for you length. Resistance= (MaterialResistivity / SignalSection) * Length
here are typical resistance of some materials at 20ºC, per area of square millimeter (and conductivity is the inverse of resistivity, 1/resistivity).
..Silver 0.0159
..Copper 0.0168
..Annealed copper 0.0172
..Gold 0.0244
..Aluminum 0.0265
let's imagine your wire is copper, and your length is 2m
Resistance = (0.0168 / 0.2) * 2 = 0.168Ω = 168mΩ.
add plugs and solders resistance (let's say around 15-30mΩ), and your 8 cores cable of 2m will have a total resistance of 190mΩ per signal.
note that the difference when using pure silver is not much (around 180mΩ).


----------



## CoiL (Mar 15, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> you can read this tutorial.
> 1. calculate section of each strand (surface of a circle). StrandSection = pi * Radius * Radius. your strand diameter is 0.04. radius is half the diameter. so StrandSection = pi * 0.02 * 0.02 = 0.0012566 mm2
> 2. calculate section of the the core. CoreSection = NumberOfStrands * StrandSection. so CoreSection = 0.0012566 * 80 = 0.1 mm2 (this is equivalent to a wire of 0.36mm diameter = 27awg)
> 3. calculate section of each signal. SignalSection = NumberOfCoresPerSignal * CoreSection. if your wire is 4 cores, each signal will use 1 core (2 for ground); if your wire is 8 cores, 2 cores are used per signal. let's imagine this is your case. SignalSection = 2 * 0.1 = 0.2 mm2 (which is equivalent to 0.51mm diameter = 24awg).
> ...



Thanks a lot! I made a mistake myself. You should add this to You cable measurements post! 

EDIT: Btw, I got myself 0.04*180 PU enameled copper Litz wire which I`m going to sleeve myself with translucent PO shrink tube and braid it into 8-core cable. Neutrik jacks and 0.78mm 2-pin sockets added it should be around ~94mΩ per signal (that`s for 2m cable, will probably make it around 1.1m). Will post pics when I finish it.


----------



## Slater (Mar 15, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Well, luckily it is quite easy fix. For You certainly





hakuzen said:


> LOLOL, hilarious.. but sadly typical..





HungryPanda said:


> Its a bit better having nothing attached than getting a cable that is wired wrong. One I got had L & R going to one side and the 2 common going to the other ear because it was wired wrong in the plug, I had to desolder then use a multimeter to sort them out and resolder.



It wouldn't be so bad if they would STOP GLUING the plugs closed! There is absolutely no useful need for this, and it prevents people from repairing the cable should a problem arise.



CoiL said:


> Btw, wanted to ask just to be sure how is cable impedance calculated, when, lets say for example there is 0.04mm x 80 strands and cable length is 2m ?



As an alternative to calculating it theoretically (like hakuzen outlined above), you can also objectively measure it using a scientific instrument.

For lab-grade measurements, you’d want to use an impedance analyzer (which can cost $2k for used all the way up to $100k+). This is an instrument purpose-built for this task.

If an impedance analyzer is used, however, it must operate in the same frequency range that audio cables will be subject to. It does no good to use an impedance analyzer designed for 1-60Hz, nor one that is designed for 1.5-2GHz. We ideally need one that can measure from 1Hz to 100kHz. If shopping for impedance analyzers, a specific sub-model that is tuned for the desired frequency range can be selected from the manufacturer.

As an alternative, you can also use an LCR meter. There are many cheap Chinese $10-$30 meters. However, despite what the product specifications state as the accuracy rating, they’re all based off the same hardware design. The original hardware design is low resolution, and they are notoriously inaccurate (as can be expected for the price) The good news is that near-lab grade (very accurate) LCR meters can be purchased for around $250-$300. This is what I would recommend, as readings from the cheap meters will be near worthless.

And just like the impedance analyzer, you need an LCR meter that is designed to measure in the frequency range that audio cables are used at. Ideally, you want an LCR meter that has a selectable centering frequency range. For example, there are some with settings for 10Hz, 1kHz, and 100kHz. In this case, we would select the 1kHz setting. This is why on some impedance measurements provided by audio cable manufacturers, you see the spec listed as “_xxx_ _ohm_@_1kHz_”. That’s what that means.

However, be aware that even using an LCR meter, it’s still not possible to _directly_ measure the characteristic impedance of a cable. This is because LCR meters are designed to measure the value and impedance of discrete electronic components such as inductors, capacitors and resistors. Instead, you have to use the LCR meter to measure the *inductance* of a cable (with the distant end shorted) and the *capacitance* (with the distant end open circuit).

Once you have those 2 measurements, you use the following formula to calculate the characteristic impedance:

Zo = SQRT(L/C)

Please note however that this method is ideally designed for much longer lengths of cable. Smaller lengths of cable (such as audio and headphone cables) will yield poorer resolution for both capacitance and inductance. This in turn will give you a somewhat inaccurate calculated characteristic impedance value.

This is why you need to use an LCR meter that is high quality and as accurate as possible.


----------



## KimChee

I’m probably going to get the 8 core pure silver cable to feed my JH Roxanne..I wonder if 8 wires would improve my setup vs 4 and I have the 4-2 pin adapter...




subwoof3r said:


> This review is a comparative of the following cables from *NiceHCK* :
> 
> *8 Cores Pure Silver Cable* _(that I will call the « 8 cores »)_
> *7N Single Crystal Copper OCC Silver Plated Cable* _(that I will call the « 7N »)_
> ...


----------



## Slater

Update on my defective cable from AK Audio.

I made a video of the problem, which was much easier for them to see what the problem was.

They are sending me a new cable.

*A+ customer service from AK.*


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 16, 2019)

Slater said:


> Update on my defective cable from AK Audio.
> 
> I made a video of the problem, which was much easier for them to see what the problem was.
> 
> ...


every and all issues i've had with defective cables come from AK audio store..
forced to make a video in every case
one defective cable 125 (but other two were ok), wrong cable received (115) instead of 131 twice!, received 131 at last, although i asked for a refund instead, and it resulted to be defective!
for me, customer service from AK is D--
waste of money and time always together with headache
..and i'd put my hand on fire betting they belong to the banned seller, like miss audio store


----------



## PointyFox

I got two of those "Kinboofi" cables so far from Amazon for like $16 each. One was perfect and one had a slice out out of the side of one of the wires near one of the ends. It went through the insulation and a few of the strands.


----------



## music_man

These Silver plated Copper cheap cables are probably made out of very cheap and poor sounding industrial wire. Silver plated copper wire is common in industry and is less than 2 cents/Meter. I am afraid that is what they are using? Good 7n OCC solid Copper or Silver braids are not going to be cheap AFAIK. Most of that stuff is in fact very high end and very expensive. You get what you pay for. Except maybe Blue Jeans and DIY. Still, those are by no means high end cables. I am concerned you can either get good cables or cheap ones but not good and cheap cables. Otherwise high end companies would not be in business. This all seems to me to be Chinese junk wire. Sorry to spoil party


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 16, 2019)

music_man said:


> These Silver plated Copper cheap cables are probably made out of very cheap and poor sounding industrial wire. Silver plated copper wire is common in industry and is less than 2 cents/Meter. I am afraid that is what they are using? Good 7n OCC solid Copper or Silver braids are not going to be cheap AFAIK. Most of that stuff is in fact very high end and very expensive. You get what you pay for. Except maybe Blue Jeans and DIY. Still, those are by no means high end cables. I am concerned you can either get good cables or cheap ones but not good and cheap cables. Otherwise high end companies would not be in business. This all seems to me to be Chinese junk wire. Sorry to spoil party


you are probably right about these cables aren't true 7N OCC as advertised. this also happens with most chinese audio stuff (sources and phones).
but you need good sources and phones to notice a difference between a 5N OFC and 7N OCC, same width, for example. and you get let's say a 5% sound quality improvement (this is a figure), for 400% the price.
if you have top-notch gear and can afford expensive boutique cables, this is great. but chinese cheap offer is legit, it probably has better quality-value ratio, and it's more appropriated for budget gear.
the purpose of this thread is to locate good value for the money cables, not the best quality cables.


----------



## Slater (Mar 16, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> you are probably right about these cables aren't true 7N OCC as advertised. this also happens with most chinese audio stuff (sources and phones).
> but you need good sources and phones to notice a difference between a 5N OFC and 7N OCC, same width, for example. and you get let's say a 5% quality improvement (this is a figure), for 400% the price.
> if you have top-notch gear and can afford expensive boutique cables, this is great. but chinese cheap offer is legit, it probably has better quality-value ratio, and it's more appropriated for budget gear.
> the purpose of this thread is to locate good value for the money cables, not the best quality cables.



Well here’s my take on the cables.

The cheap Chinese braided upgrade cables may be using cheap Chinese wire, but they are surely a big step up from the cheap Chinese cables supplied with cheap Chinese budget IEMs.

haha


----------



## PointyFox

How's a 5% quality improvement "great"? What about the quality is improving? 5% higher cost materials? 5% lower VOCs in the insulation?


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 16, 2019)

Slater said:


> Well here’s my take on the cables.
> 
> The cheap Chinese braided upgrade cables may be using cheap Chinese wire, but they are surely a big step up from the cheap Chinese cables supplied with cheap Chinese budget IEMs.
> 
> haha


LMAO


PointyFox said:


> How's a 5% quality improvement "great"? What about the quality is improving? 5% higher cost materials? 5% lower VOCs in the insulation?


sorry, i meant sound quality. and it was a figure: difficult to quantify sound quality improvement. any sound improvement is great, isn't it?
i guess you can get an idea of what i was meaning. small improvement, many $


----------



## Slater (Mar 16, 2019)

PointyFox said:


> How's a 5% quality improvement "great"? What about the quality is improving? 5% higher cost materials? 5% lower VOCs in the insulation?



I’m just joking around friend.

Cables don’t really make a hill of beans difference to me. Sonically at least. Neither do crystal stones, cryogenic freezing, cable lifters, pyramid triangle negative ion energy magic, etc. Others may hear these differences, but I don’t.

I’m not buying a $100 cable and putting it on a $25 IEM. I _am_ however willing to buy a $7 ‘upgrade’ cable and put it on a $25 IEM. Especially when the thicker cable tangles less than the stock cable, the extra weight of the upgrade cable stays around my ears better without the use of ear guides, and the upgrade cable has less microphonics than the stock cable.

So to me that’s the value of the ‘upgrade’ cables I buy, even if the materials are not really an upgrade at all (5% in your example).


----------



## music_man

I completely agree. I misunderstood this thread. I should have read "bang for buck". I thought the OP meant $7 cables that beat $25,000 cables LOL. I would use the stock cables on $25 iem's. On $$$ iem's I would get a good cable just for the heck of it. I do not agree they do not make a difference. They only make up to maybe a 10% difference on huge dollar systems. I would not even put a cable on $400 iem's. Again not to be a jerk just trying to get people not to waste their money. Although for only $7 it does not really matter I guess.


----------



## KimChee

I got an 8 wire copper cable for my Custom TF10s as the stock cable was having problems, for replacement cables and 8 wire configurations you can't beat the price.


----------



## KimChee




----------



## PointyFox

music_man said:


> I completely agree. I misunderstood this thread. I should have read "bang for buck". I thought the OP meant $7 cables that beat $25,000 cables LOL. I would use the stock cables on $25 iem's. On $$$ iem's I would get a good cable just for the heck of it. I do not agree they do not make a difference. They only make up to maybe a 10% difference on huge dollar systems. I would not even put a cable on $400 iem's. Again not to be a jerk just trying to get people not to waste their money. Although for only $7 it does not really matter I guess.



I don't find the concept of a $7 cable beating a $25000 cable worthy of a "LOL" at all. It's completely reasonable that they should sound the same.


----------



## Slater

PointyFox said:


> I don't find the concept of a $7 cable beating a $25000 cable worthy of a "LOL" at all. It's completely reasonable that they should sound the same.



Just remember, for every $25000 cable, there’s a $70000 cable that will beat it. And for every $70000 cable, there’s a $150000 diamond encrusted solid gold cable that will beat that.


----------



## YesThisIs

Need some advices on power cable, hopefully you guys can help me out. 
Requirements:
- Cheap (Less than 100€)
- At least 2 meters
- Looks good is a plus
- Schuko plug (EU-plug)

One that i managed to find that looked tempting was SUPRA's SPC-powercables. Any experiences?


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 17, 2019)

YesThisIs said:


> Need some advices on power cable, hopefully you guys can help me out.
> Requirements:
> - Cheap (Less than 100€)
> - At least 2 meters
> ...


my experience about those fancy power cables..

got this one to try: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/pow...amplifier-headphone-amp-Pure/32897320493.html
very thick, japan ofc copper with copper braid screen, furukawa or similar. really stiff.

i was receiving some radio (AM) interference through the power line, which could be heard at the tweeters of my bi-amplified studio monitors.
first used aluminum foil for better isolation of the amplifier. still interference, so deduced the noise was coming through their power line.
checked inside, and saw there wasn't any filter over the power line before reaching the transformer.
tried the fancy thick cable. it is ready for 15A current, while the maximum current the amp is able to deliver is around 2A. completely oversized, and way more capacitance than a regular power cable.
the cable seemed to amplify the interference, it was acting like an antenna (too much metal inside).

if you pretend to get a cleaner power, less high frequency noise, and your gear (amplifier, DAC, etc.) is not power isolated of filtered, the cable does little (even it can contribute to higher noise).
better solution is adding an EMI filter before the gear transformer. it's mainly an LC filter. search for them at electronic stores. they filter high frequency noise from the power line.

we are discussing about influence of audio cables on sound. measurements of frequency response or distortion don't show important differences, if any. but when we do AB comparison, we find audible differences clearly, don't know why exactly. anyway, they are not big.
then, imagine now how much impact would power cables have on sound. if the amplifier circuit is decently designed, it should be zero impact or so minimal that you couldn't notice it ever. current of sound should have nothing to do with current of power, if not leaking.
however, i haven't done AB with power cables yet, so i give them the benefit of doubt.

in my opinion, those thick cables are justified if you need that the power cable is able to support >10A current (which is a big amount of current); if don't, the benefit is very doubtful, even disadvantages can arise.

edit:
this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...-audio-hifi-power-cable-with/32855182145.html
looks a bit more flexible (thinner), and should be more comfortable


----------



## flameas

Hello!

I already got some recommendations for a 2 pin 2.5mm balaced cable from Dsnuts and Jim from NiceHCK (thanks chaps!) 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kin...511.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6c324c4dOssPmj
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.3.5c0d25bf46F2hO

Any other ideas?
I listen mostly to rock, metal. So mid range and vocals are important. Will use the cable with my NiceHCK NK10s  Thanks!!


----------



## Broquen

flameas said:


> Hello!
> 
> I already got some recommendations for a 2 pin 2.5mm balaced cable from Dsnuts and Jim from NiceHCK (thanks chaps!)
> 
> ...



I'd say that for metal or hard rock get a pure copper (not silver plated) but it depends on gear too.


----------



## flameas

Thanks! I think I will go with copper one eventually, but it would be interesting to try both  

Also, Im lookin for a balanced cable for my Hifiman Ananda. Balanced can be 2.5mm or 4pinXLR and the Ananda has 3.5mm connectors. Any ideas?


----------



## snip3r77

Slater said:


> Well here’s my take on the cables.
> 
> The cheap Chinese braided upgrade cables may be using cheap Chinese wire, but they are surely a big step up from the cheap Chinese cables supplied with cheap Chinese budget IEMs.
> 
> haha



Can you pls recommend me a 2pin copper braided ? I need something to tone down the highs a little and need it to be flexible. Need not be expensive as my iem is only $25. Thanks


----------



## superuser1

snip3r77 said:


> Can you pls recommend me a 2pin copper braided ? I need something to tone down the highs a little and need it to be flexible. Need not be expensive as my iem is only $25. Thanks


This is what Hakuzen recommended to me:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...3-5-2-5-4-4mm-Plug-MMCX-2Pin/32954926911.html


----------



## battosai

superuser1 said:


> This is what Hakuzen recommended to me:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...3-5-2-5-4-4mm-Plug-MMCX-2Pin/32954926911.html


His iems are cheaper than the cable... 
Buy this instead :
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bhsVxtcG


----------



## assassin10000

snip3r77 said:


> Can you pls recommend me a 2pin copper braided ? I need something to tone down the highs a little and need it to be flexible. Need not be expensive as my iem is only $25. Thanks



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hig...-2pin-or-Weston-W4R-U16-UE18/32953041901.html

I have the MMCX version and I'm really happy with it, for what it is. It is available as .78 2-pin. Super flexible, comfortable and doesn't seem microphonic.


----------



## nicholars (Mar 19, 2019)

music_man said:


> I completely agree. I misunderstood this thread. I should have read "bang for buck". I thought the OP meant $7 cables that beat $25,000 cables LOL. I would use the stock cables on $25 iem's. On $$$ iem's I would get a good cable just for the heck of it. I do not agree they do not make a difference. They only make up to maybe a 10% difference on huge dollar systems. I would not even put a cable on $400 iem's. Again not to be a jerk just trying to get people not to waste their money. Although for only $7 it does not really matter I guess.



Interesting how you are trying to "help" people, based on assuming the chinese cables are "worse" .

Not saying the Chinese cables are better, but if you get a good one, you are essentially getting the same thing, basically OCC copper with teflon !!

To put it simply the Chinese brands are selling the products at a lower margin than the branded versions. Pure silver would be different, but OCC or SPOCC, not so much!


----------



## snip3r77

battosai said:


> Nicehck 8 core copper vs nicehck 8 core high purity copper. $10 vs $20
> Will test sound later


Can you pls share the $10 one. Is it flexible ?


----------



## Auxine

Looks like most of these are IEM cables, but if anyone needs a fostex t50rp cable and cant finde a v-moda these are suprisingly good 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DL4MP1S/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## audio123

UM Macbeth + ISN S8
ISN sure can make cables with fantastic price to to performance ratio. The S8 helps to add details to the midrange with a more open presentation overall. Bass is controlled and tight. Treble presentation is smooth and crisp is retained.


----------



## battosai

snip3r77 said:


> Can you pls share the $10 one. Is it flexible ?


Absolutely. It's pretty nice for the price and I like the plug better than the $20 one. As for sound, hard to tell...


----------



## Slater

battosai said:


> Absolutely. It's pretty nice for the price and I like the plug better than the $20 one. As for sound, hard to tell...



This is the $10 cable, correct?

NICEHCK 8 Core High Purity Copper Upgrade Cable

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bl2sTgSU


----------



## battosai

Correct. I don't have all the same nicehck cables in the same configuration as they are aimed for different iems, I can't really make any A/B comparison. But for the price it's very good


----------



## ForceMajeure

I wish there was a good deal on this one

Does anyone know what was the lowest price this cable was sold for?

I know that it is thinner than other 8 braid cables overall and I prefer the thinner ones instead of the fat snakes 

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ced-8-Core-6N-GC-OCC/1825606_32945688424.html


----------



## Slater

ForceMajeure said:


> I prefer the thinner ones instead of the fat snakes



You definitely don’t want the JC Ally cables then. Nice cables, but the 4-wire cable is like a fat snake that swallowed another fat snake.


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 19, 2019)

ForceMajeure said:


> I wish there was a good deal on this one
> 
> Does anyone know what was the lowest price this cable was sold for?
> 
> ...


it was 42€($47) at 11.11 (using coupons, got it for 38€/$42).
it's very thin and flexible, and probably good copper quality. but resistance was above my particular desirable limit (26awg per signal, 200mΩ). this measured 293,298,292,302mΩ, ~28awg/signal.
i should do some AB to check the sound, compared to some others..
anyway, wait for aliexpress anniversary (28 march) sales. they are very near and you'll get similar price than at 11.11 (i hope)


----------



## archy121 (Mar 20, 2019)

ddmt said:


> Right on time, the "NiceHCK High Quality 8 Core Single Crystal Cooper Silver Plated Cable" has just arrived today. First impression, compared to the original cable the sound is more detailed, slightly brigther, no weird tonality (to my ear) so far. So far so good.



I have the BGVP OCC on my DM6 and it’s sounds very smooth and perfect for most of my long listening sessions.
Now I’m after an additional quality OCC SPC/Hybrid cable to add a little sparkle to the high end and tighten the mids. Hope to pick up a bargain on AE March sale.

How is this cable doing with the DM6 now that you have had it longer ?
Is this cable 130 on @hakuzen list ?


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 19, 2019)

ForceMajeure said:


> I wish there was a good deal on this one
> 
> Does anyone know what was the lowest price this cable was sold for?
> 
> ...


despite of its resistance, due to its thinness, the sound when using this cable (140) is superb. i've done ABC..J with 10 cables, and this one is in the top league of my list (together with cables 125, 130-132, and Gu-133 -both copper and silver-).
unfortunately, ISN S16 (cable 151) falls a bit behind of those (while being better than ISN C16).
in a lower tier, cables 052 (all versions), and cable 053 closing the list (the worst) of my 10 cables round up.
main criteria has been definition (but also overall sensation). differences are so subtle that bias, mood, tire, and other aspects could have conditioned my impressions (our brain is too complex, you know..). so my classification is very subjective.
quality material seems to matter, regardless of resistivity/conductivity (which is still a parameter to consider).
haven't noticed big difference between copper and silver plated copper (C16 vs S16 showed more noticeable difference). very slight sensation of tighter bass and forwarded mids with cables S16 and 130-132, but Gu-133 silver didn't give that impression at all.

used xduoo x20 (last stock firmware) balanced, FLC8s, Daft Punk "Lose yourself to dance" and "Give life back to music" (from "Random Access Memories", FLAC 24bits 88.2kHz). short list, i know, but found in these tracks what i was looking for.
i'll measure frequency response and distortion while using these 10 cables, and will post.
if i had used low resolution iem, i couldn't have found any difference probably.


----------



## hakuzen

archy121 said:


> I have the BGVP OCC on my DM6 and it’s sounds very smooth and perfect for most of my long listening sessions.
> Now I’m after an additional quality OCC SPC/Hybrid cable to add a like more sparkle to the high end and tighten the mids. Hope to pick up a bargain on AE March sale.
> 
> How is this cable doing with the DM6 now that you have had it longer ?
> Is this cable 130 on @hakuzen list ?


it is..


----------



## flameas

hakuzen said:


> it was 42€($47) at 11.11 (using coupons, got it for 38€/$42).
> it's very thin and flexible, and probably good copper quality. but resistance was above my particular desirable limit (26awg per signal, 200mΩ). this measured 293,298,292,302mΩ, ~28awg/signal.
> i should do some AB to check the sound, compared to some others..
> anyway, wait for aliexpress anniversary (28 march) sales. they are very near and you'll get similar price than at 11.11 (i hope)



Damn, just ordered one for the full price  Oh well, im sure its worth the full price too


----------



## archy121 (Mar 20, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> it is..



Im looking to buy just one more Quality cable so hope to get it right.

As mentioned the DM6 are now super smooth to my ears that i can fall sleep listening to them. The spikey grainy highs have completely gone. In fact I sometimes Equ up the highs slightly with some genre like Trance for more fun. I think its a change in drivers more than the OCC cable so I think a quality SPC could be good now to add little sparkle and openess.
130 is in my budget but i dont know what to expect of it. ISN S8 seems decent but as I'm only looking to buy just one more cable I have increased budget for better quality.

I'm also considering the Sony m12sm2 as I know the build quality will be exceptional. Not sure again what to expect soundwise. Its OFC silver plated and guessing the silver plating will be genuine as its Sony.

Can you offer advice and other recommendations ?


----------



## alexh

archy121 said:


> Im looking to buy just one more Quality cable so hope to get it right.
> 
> As mentioned the DM6 are now super smooth to my ears that i can fall sleep listening to them. The spikey grainy highs have completely gone. In fact I sometimes Equ up the highs slightly with some genre like Trance for more fun. I think its a change in drivers more than the OCC cable so I think a quality SPC could be good now to add little sparkle and openess.
> 130 is in my budget but i dont know what to expect of it. ISN S8 seems decent but as I'm only looking to buy just one more cable I have increased budget for better quality.
> ...


I bought cable 125 (Copper) on my DM6s to tame the grainy highs a bit. This worked quite well until my DM6s calmed down completely and I started to look for more sparkle in the highs. 
So I ordered cable 130 (SPC). This was a revelation for me, everything sounded so “natural” and spacious. The DM6s definitely benefit from a good silver plated cable.
It is even worth trying the grey bgvp spc cable that came with the earphones. If you like the sound signature with that cable, you’ll be delighted with cable 130.
After that I’ve also been fine tuning my audirvana upsampling settings and got even better results. Absolutely no sibilance even on the harshest recordings.
There is now a synergy between the DAC, cable and earphones that is nothing short of spectacular.


----------



## Slater

Where on earth do you guys get these cable numbers from? None of mine have ever come with a model number. I’d have no clue if a 117 vs 139 vs 982 slapped me in the face.


----------



## Dsnuts

Hakuzens numbered cables. Is what those numbers are referring to. You can see all of them and more updated ones from the link on the front page.


----------



## archy121 (Mar 20, 2019)

alexh said:


> I bought cable 125 (Copper) on my DM6s to tame the grainy highs a bit. This worked quite well until my DM6s calmed down completely and I started to look for more sparkle in the highs.
> So I ordered cable 130 (SPC). This was a revelation for me, everything sounded so “natural” and spacious. The DM6s definitely benefit from a good silver plated cable.
> It is even worth trying the grey bgvp spc cable that came with the earphones. If you like the sound signature with that cable, you’ll be delighted with cable 130.
> After that I’ve also been fine tuning my audirvana upsampling settings and got even better results. Absolutely no sibilance even on the harshest recordings.
> There is now a synergy between the DAC, cable and earphones that is nothing short of spectacular.



Thanks for your helpful feedback.
I tried the standard cable and it hardly made a difference to the BGVP OCC. The DM6 is so smooth now that it seems like the standard cable doesn’t affect it much.

I’m hope the 130 NiceHCK will offer more sparkle and openness than the standard one as I don’t want to end up with an expensive side grade. 

Are you able to comment on the sound difference of DM6 standard SPC VS 130 ?


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> Hakuzens numbered cables. Is what those numbers are referring to. You can see all of them and more updated ones from the link on the front page.



Are the numbers arbitrary? In other words, do they decode to # of cores, size of conductor, metal type, etc? Or is @hakuzen just pulling numbers out of a hat to assign to a particular cable?

Just curious that’s all...


----------



## Dsnuts

I suppose for clarity sakes he had to number his cables he has measured since there are so many. He has become the cable whisperer. Lol. Makes sense as there are so many cables we are talking about here. A number associated with a certain type from certain vendor is easier than referring them to be what they are in description. They are all copper or silver but which ones are we talking about. If you know what I mean. 

Good way to have a way of reffering to the exact cables people are wondering about. A lot of the cables bought online dont even have a name. They are referred to as "upgraded cable." ect. So a number makes sense. Even better he has resistance measured on all of it. Nice work on his part.


----------



## ForceMajeure

hakuzen said:


> despite of its resistance, due to its thinness, the sound when using this cable (140) is superb. i've done ABC..J with 10 cables, and this one is in the top league of my list (together with cables 125, 130-132, and Gu-133 -both copper and silver-).
> unfortunately, ISN S16 (cable 151) falls a bit behind of those (while being better than ISN C16).
> in a lower tier, cables 052 (all versions), and cable 053 closing the list (the worst) of my 10 cables round up.
> main criteria has been definition (but also overall sensation). differences are so subtle that bias, mood, tire, and other aspects could have conditioned my impressions (our brain is too complex, you know..). so my classification is very subjective.
> ...



Thanks, indeed I had an impression it might be better than other optiosn just because of the number of orders for a relatively high priced cable compared to others. there are also a few Japanese blog that praise the sound of it.
My guess is that it has a high number of cores relative to cables that cost less.

By the way the official name for that cable is NICEHCK DJT1 8
https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B07JWGMQTH/ref=sspa_dk_detail_6?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B07JWGMQTH

Almost all cables sold on ali can be found on amazon japan with their official name and more user pictures and reviews.


----------



## alexh (Mar 20, 2019)

archy121 said:


> Thanks for your helpful feedback.
> I tried the standard cable and it hardly made a difference to the BGVP OCC. The DM6 is so smooth now that it seems like the standard cable doesn’t affect it much.
> 
> I’m hoping the 130 NiceHCK will offer more sparkle and openness than the standard one as I’m hoping not to end up with a side grade and a much higher cost.
> ...


I just did a few listening tests between the two cables. The biggest difference is in the highs.
I've listened to some different tracks I use to review my stuff: classic orchestral stuff, piano, rock, heavy metal.
The standard SPC cable sounds louder while using the same volume settings on rock and heavy metal.
Classic music on cable 130: there is more space, you hear more of the acoustics of the concert hall. Instruments sound more defined, realistic and there is more seperation between instruments.
You have to be very familiar to the recording to hear the differences, as all has to be done from memory.
A big difference I heard was when I played the title "Prey" From the metal group "For I Am King". The singer (screamer) is a girl and her voice got completely overshadowed by the abundance of hi-hats, I could hardly hear her voice on the stock cable.
When I switched over to cable 130, the girls voice became much clearer, the hi-hats sounded less distorted, at a lower volume and much more realistic, I could even hear some space which i definitely could not hear with the standard cable.
It took me a few months after i got my DM6s to find the right cable, tweak my upsampling and filter settings. This is probably (most likely) due to the slowly changing sound signature during burn-in.
The thing with the DM6s is that they are so efficient and revealing. You have to pair them with the right source to get the best out of it. The cable is just another, albeit smaller, factor.
You cannot go wrong with cable nr. 130 on the DM6s imo. It is clearly more open sounding than cable 125 (occ copper) or cable 120 (stock bgvp cable), a sound signature that i prefer. The stock cable also gives me a bit too much distortion in the 3-8 kHz region.
For me cable 130 is an exceptional value. If it is worth the money is up to you.


----------



## archy121

alexh said:


> I just did a few listening tests between the two cables. The biggest difference is in the highs.
> I've listened to some different tracks I use to review my stuff: classic orchestral stuff, piano, rock, heavy metal.
> The standard SPC cable sounds louder while using the same volume settings on rock and heavy metal.
> Classic music on cable 130: there is more space, you hear more of the acoustics of the concert hall. Instruments sound more defined, realistic and there is more seperation between instruments.
> ...



Thanks for taking the time to do the comparison. 
Sounds good to me and I will wait till the sale end of the month and hopefully pick it up at a better price. 

Just one more thing - any differences in mid and sub bass area ? Tightened, deeper, lighter etc


----------



## Slater

So what number is this cable? I can’t seem to find it on @hakuzen’s list:

NICEHCK 8 Core High Purity Copper Upgrade Cable

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/vNmD0A8


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 21, 2019)

Slater said:


> Are the numbers arbitrary? In other words, do they decode to # of cores, size of conductor, metal type, etc? Or is @hakuzen just pulling numbers out of a hat to assign to a particular cable?
> 
> Just curious that’s all...





Dsnuts said:


> I suppose for clarity sakes he had to number his cables he has measured since there are so many. He has become the cable whisperer. Lol. Makes sense as there are so many cables we are talking about here. A number associated with a certain type from certain vendor is easier than referring them to be what they are in description. They are all copper or silver but which ones are we talking about. If you know what I mean.
> 
> Good way to have a way of reffering to the exact cables people are wondering about. A lot of the cables bought online dont even have a name. They are referred to as "upgraded cable." ect. So a number makes sense. Even better he has resistance measured on all of it. Nice work on his part.


thank you so much, @Dsnuts , i couldn't explain it better.
easy way to organize my list, and then, to refer to them unequivocally and shortly.

@Slater , sorry for the cryptic posts when using these numbers. after watching my list, you'll get used to the numbers, specially to those which you are interested of.



Slater said:


> So what number is this cable? I can’t seem to find it on @hakuzen’s list:
> 
> NICEHCK 8 Core High Purity Copper Upgrade Cable
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/vNmD0A8


not in my list, because didn't order them yet. i'll probably purchase 8 cores copper and spc versions, and maybe 16 cores copper and spc versions, at march sales.
edit: however, we discussed that cable some days ago. it's structure is 0.10mm*7*8cores [2c/signal:.~26.7awg]; which gives a resistance of ~240mΩ.
it's thin, and guess copper quality won't be that great.
but it could be a very good option at that price.



alexh said:


> I just did a few listening tests between the two cables. The biggest difference is in the highs.
> I've listened to some different tracks I use to review my stuff: classic orchestral stuff, piano, rock, heavy metal.
> The standard SPC cable sounds louder while using the same volume settings on rock and heavy metal.
> Classic music on cable 130: there is more space, you hear more of the acoustics of the concert hall. Instruments sound more defined, realistic and there is more seperation between instruments.
> ...


nice description of strengths of cable 130, thanks



archy121 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to do the comparison.
> Sounds good to me and I will wait till the sale end of the month and hopefully pick it up at a better price.
> 
> Just one more thing - any differences in mid and sub bass area ? Tightened, deeper, lighter etc


to me, cable 130, like other silver plated quality cables, make sub bass a bit smoother. you can loose a bit of rumble, texture, but have the advantage of better defined bass when it's too grainy.
for example, you can follow the sub bass line better in "lose yourself to dance" (daft punk), while you get more rumble with some copper cables


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 21, 2019)

ForceMajeure said:


> Thanks, indeed I had an impression it might be better than other optiosn just because of the number of orders for a relatively high priced cable compared to others. there are also a few Japanese blog that praise the sound of it.
> My guess is that it has a high number of cores relative to cables that cost less.
> 
> By the way the official name for that cable is NICEHCK DJT1 8
> ...


nice find. i'll try to search official names there, then.

no more cores, resistance is high, compared to others, because it's very thin; smaller amount of metal. but sound is very good, copper material must be quite better quality than others


----------



## snip3r77

hakuzen said:


> nice find. i'll try to search official names there, then.
> 
> no more cores, resistance is high, compared to others, because it's very thin; smaller amount of metal. but sound is very good, copper material must be quite better than others


NICEHCK DJT1 8

For commuting would a 4core or even lesser be better?


----------



## hakuzen

snip3r77 said:


> NICEHCK DJT1 8
> 
> For commuting would a 4core or even lesser be better?


no, djt1 (8 cores, cable 140 of my list) is thin, light and flexible enough


----------



## subwoof3r

Just received my cable *053* (NiceHCK) today. Looks and feels good in hand (soft and flexible). The only physical issue is that the plug has a visible scratch on it (unfortunately). Plug could be better but is OK.
Currently burning with my NiceHCK EBX earbuds, I will remove earguides and water boil it tonight to give a try on my yet best reference DIY earbuds to have best sound impressions. I will try to make a comparative with my recently 2 other NiceHCK reviewed cables 

Not sure but I guess *THIS cable* is a better bargain compared to it.
'laters


----------



## hakuzen

subwoof3r said:


> Just received my cable *053* (NiceHCK) today. Looks and feels good in hand (soft and flexible). The only physical issue is that the plug has a visible scratch on it (unfortunately). Plug could be better but is OK.
> Currently burning with my NiceHCK EBX earbuds, I will remove earguides and water boil it tonight to give a try on my yet best reference DIY earbuds to have best sound impressions. I will try to make a comparative with my recently 2 other NiceHCK reviewed cables
> 
> Not sure but I guess *THIS cable* is a better bargain compared to it.
> 'laters


i got many 053 for $12 at 11.11. guess copper quality is the same in both cables. double copper amount, double price. although the plugs of the new thinner cables look better.
i got impressed with 053 conductivity, but when comparing it to more expensive cables (using a very resolving iem), didn't like it.
anyway, they both are good upgrades for budget iems


----------



## subwoof3r

hakuzen said:


> i got many 053 for $12 at 11.11. guess copper quality is the same in both cables. double copper amount, double price. although the plugs of the new thinner cables look better.
> i got impressed with 053 conductivity, but when comparing it to more expensive cables (using a very resolving iem), didn't like it.
> anyway, they both are good upgrades for budget iems


Well said, it is good for budget but there is better alternatives 

Btw, I have a question for you about the cable *130*, isn't this cable the same as the one I reviewed *HERE* (the "8 cores" one). Looks like physically it is the exact same tickness and material, same plugs and splitters, etc.
So, isn't just a question of different color of TPU insulation used ? I'm interested buy this 130 but if it's the same as the one I have, then it's not very interesting.
From what I can read, I have the exact same feeling of what it's been said from the 130, on my reviewed cable.


----------



## hakuzen

subwoof3r said:


> Well said, it is good for budget but there is better alternatives
> 
> Btw, I have a question for you about the cable *130*, isn't this cable the same as the one I reviewed *HERE* (the "8 cores" one). Looks like physically it is the exact same tickness and material, same plugs and splitters, etc.
> So, isn't just a question of different color of TPU insulation used ? I'm interested buy this 130 but if it's the same as the one I have, then it's not very interesting.
> From what I can read, I have the exact same feeling of what it's been said from the 130, on my reviewed cable.


no, they don't use same wire.
130, 131, and 132 share same wire, advertised as pure silver plated copper (in some shops, they are advertised as pure silver). only colors i've seen of this wire are yellow and gold.
your "8 cores" cable is advertised as pure silver. different wire. plugs, splitter, and chin divider look identical, though.
i decided to try your "8 cores" cable after reading your review (thanks!). will order it at 28.03


----------



## subwoof3r

hakuzen said:


> no, they don't use same wire.
> 130, 131, and 132 share same wire, advertised as pure silver plated copper (in some shops, they are advertised as pure silver). only colors i've seen of this wire are yellow and gold.
> your "8 cores" cable is advertised as pure silver. different wire. plugs, splitter, and chin divider look identical, though.
> i decided to try your "8 cores" cable after reading your review (thanks!). will order it at 28.03


Many thanks for the infos, appreciated 
You're welcome, will wait for your thoughts and measurements on it. You won't be disappointed, it is an excellent cable (both craftmanship and sound)


----------



## Dsnuts

A bit of a heads up. Aliexpress will have their anniversary sales in 7 days. That means. Cheaper stuff including cables.


----------



## archy121

Speaking of cable burn..

Would it still work if audio is playing through it but no earphones are attached to mmcx ? 

Guessing it should work as electric is present.


----------



## alexh

archy121 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to do the comparison.
> Sounds good to me and I will wait till the sale end of the month and hopefully pick it up at a better price.
> 
> Just one more thing - any differences in mid and sub bass area ? Tightened, deeper, lighter etc


I would say there is not so much difference between the SPC cable (130) and the pure copper cable (125) in the amount of bass. The Pure copper puts more emphasis on the the bass because of a little less definition in the highs, I think. The SPC cable (130) has on the other hand more texture in the bass. Plucked bass sings more and bass harmonics are more defined.
The standard bgvp spc cable (120) has a tiny bit more sub bass, but it is less controlled. With this cable I prefer to turn the volume a notch down so this cancels out any advantage in that area.
I can imagine on a very "bright" sounding iem the pure copper (125) might be the better choice.
All in all I think cable 130 is much more "fun" to listen to and i didn't bother putting back the other cables in the last month or so and with the coming sales this cable is an exceptional value.


----------



## galangerz

archy121 said:


> Speaking of cable burn..
> 
> Would it still work if audio is playing through it but no earphones are attached to mmcx ?
> 
> Guessing it should work as electric is present.



in an open circuit there is voltage but no current. idk how that'll effect burn in but I think (if you believe in it) a running current that travels is needed, rather than just a pushing voltage


----------



## subwoof3r (Mar 22, 2019)

subwoof3r said:


> Just received my cable *053* (NiceHCK) today. Looks and feels good in hand (soft and flexible). The only physical issue is that the plug has a visible scratch on it (unfortunately). Plug could be better but is OK.
> Currently burning with my NiceHCK EBX earbuds, I will remove earguides and water boil it tonight to give a try on my yet best reference DIY earbuds to have best sound impressions. I will try to make a comparative with my recently 2 other NiceHCK reviewed cables
> 
> Not sure but I guess *THIS cable* is a better bargain compared to it.
> 'laters


As promised, here is my quick impressions (after few hours of burning with pink-noise, and earguides properly removed) :

Definitely I feel the copper definition on this one, overall sound is warm, soundstage is not so huge, feels intimate and concentrated. When I first listened to this cable, it's like everything was a bit congested.
High frequencies are much tamed (a bit less of details), bass is forwarded (lacking a bit of definition and precision than my other 2 other reviewed NiceHCK cables). Mids looks good but nothing extraordinary (will keep authenticity of your drivers on this freq).
I really feel the difference between my 8 cores and 7N ones.
While this cable is not so bad for its price, there is much better alternatives. Anyway, this is a good budget/starter cable, for sure.
I would say for very bright and bass light IEMs/earbuds, this cable could be a good option.
Will do a proper review anyway soon.

Now I'm really tempted to get this 130.. 
Cheers'


----------



## jbr1971

Hi all,

It has been very interesting going through this thread to see that there are some non budget killing, great sounding cables out there to be had.

I picked up some RHA CL2's recently & have just ordered a couple of balanced SPC cables from Penon Audio. A 16 core, & a 8 core. I'm looking forward to hearing how much of a difference they make over the OEMs.

They are the:

https://penonaudio.com/accessories/earphone-cable/isn-audio-h16.html

https://penonaudio.com/accessories/earphone-cable/ourart-copper-mixed-silver-plated-mmcx-cable.html

Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## gwertheim (Mar 25, 2019)

subwoof3r said:


> Just received my cable *053* (NiceHCK) today. Looks and feels good in hand (soft and flexible). The only physical issue is that the plug has a visible scratch on it (unfortunately). Plug could be better but is OK.
> Currently burning with my NiceHCK EBX earbuds, I will remove earguides and water boil





Water boil?


----------



## rustyvinyl (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi, anyone one has any input for this cable?
which code is it on the first page?
Thanks.


----------



## hakuzen

rustyvinyl said:


> Hi, anyone one has any input for this cable?
> which code is it on the first page?
> Thanks.


it's cable 054 in my list


----------



## rustyvinyl

hakuzen said:


> it's cable 054 in my list



Thanks for your fast reply. 
Any impression on this cable?


----------



## hakuzen

rustyvinyl said:


> Thanks for your fast reply.
> Any impression on this cable?


i haven't done a/b with this cable and others yet. conductivity is decent (equivalent to 27awg, i'd prefer a minimum of 26awg), and hope they won't degrade signal. will report after doing ab


----------



## rustyvinyl

hakuzen said:


> i haven't done a/b with this cable and others yet. conductivity is decent (equivalent to 27awg, i'd prefer a minimum of 26awg), and hope they won't degrade signal. will report after doing ab



Thanks a lot ! Maybe buying this during the anniversary sales in 3days


----------



## audio123

Noble Kaiser Encore + ISN H16

Another great pairing with the ISN H16 adding body to midrange & creating a fuller vocals performance. The treble of the Kaiser Encore is expressed more smoothly.


----------



## docentore

rustyvinyl said:


> Hi, anyone one has any input for this cable?
> which code is it on the first page?
> Thanks.


do you have link for it?


----------



## bk123

Need help to decide between these two Nicehck copper cables.
one is 8 core and other is 16 core.
1. is there any significant sonic difference between 8 cores and 16 cores.

I don't like  heavy cables. I can't spend much on aftermarket cable now. I just want to replace my stock cable of IMR R1 Zenith. it is very rubbery and does not hold over the ear properly.

Please advise

1, 8 Core
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...l?spm=2114.12010108.1000023.13.472b3c44sTEpIa

2. 16 core
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...l?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.11.d53013bcWf8Wg4

Suggestions of better cable than these under $30 is appreciated.


----------



## 40lb

audio123 said:


> Noble Kaiser Encore + ISN H16
> 
> Another great pairing with the ISN H16 adding body to midrange & creating a fuller vocals performance. The treble of the Kaiser Encore is expressed more smoothly.


Will you be posting a review?


----------



## audio123

40lb said:


> Will you be posting a review?


Definitely, cheers!


----------



## RodgerDodge

rustyvinyl said:


> Hi, anyone one has any input for this cable?
> which code is it on the first page?
> Thanks.



I have this one in my collection. I use it with my Campfire Lyra II. It looks nice and has a nice feel to it. 

I can't comment on it's sonic qualities as all these cable sound the same to me. Which begs the question why I have a collection of cables, but never mind. 

The connectors are a brown colour, rather than black.


----------



## kingdixon

@hakuzen 

Hey buddy, 

So regardless of the measurements any recommendations for the upcoming sale ?

I was planning to get some 053 and 130, i might drop the 053 for now, so what else do you recommend beside 130 to try out from your collection ? Also what is your planned purchases too 

I might try the moondrop crescent also this time, has a nice hype going on.


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 25, 2019)

kingdixon said:


> @hakuzen
> 
> Hey buddy,
> 
> ...


hey.
i've received cheap jc ally 4 thick cores dark blue cable. will add it to the list soon (cable 065).
superb conductivity (0.10mm*63*4c!) due to thickness; cheap plugs. it's cheap version of cable 125.
when doing ab with cable 130, i didn't like 065 at all at first minutes (lows degradation, forwarded mids and highs, too bright and thin, not clean sound). i kept doing ab, and it happened like with isn audio cables: quite better result. 5-10 minutes is enough. although it can't be compared with 130 cleanliness. edit: once again, quality of conductor material matters.
have to do some more ab with other cables, but i can say they are good for the price they cost. pity the quality of plugs (same plugs than cheap trn cable, guess the difference of resistance between signals, which happens in both cables, is due to the jack solders).
there is something strange related to the used wire. advertised as 7n occ (obviously false) at lunashops, and 1m of single wire costs almost the same than 4*1.2m+plugs jc ally cable. or lunashops' wire is an scam, or jc ally has got tons of it very cheap.

i plan to get nicehck new 8 cores and 16 cores cables, spc and copper, to try them and compare with cables in that segment of price (053, 052, 065..).
and maybe the more expensive https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32963189583.html , advertised as pure silver (which i doubt of); but i'm afraid it will be similar quality than cable 052 silver, which is cheaper. only way to know is purchasing it, but it's over $45, so dunno..

for quality high resolution iem, my recommendation is still the same: cables 130, 125, and 133 (these sales are a good chance to try 133 Gu's cables, they are not discounted frequently). 140, if you need a lighter thinner wire.

i ordered moondrop crescent last week. nice price for a supposedly well tuned dynamic driver.


----------



## rustyvinyl

docentore said:


> do you have link for it?



Hi, 

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32952...id=936amp-LtvYEvvmNpMKD9WQAgWLWg1553565190141


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 25, 2019)

added cable 065 (jc ally painted 5n ofc/spc 4 thick cores) to my list.
detailed comments, pics, and links, here (spoiler section)


----------



## battosai

jbr1971 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It has been very interesting going through this thread to see that there are some non budget killing, great sounding cables out there to be had.
> 
> ...





jbr1971 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It has been very interesting going through this thread to see that there are some non budget killing, great sounding cables out there to be had.
> 
> ...



The H16 is ridiculously big. It's beautifully crafted but it is not very flexible. To be honest it is absolutely overkill. I was curious about the 16 core offerings but don't think it adds much value compared to a good 8 core.
I also received the Tin Hi-fi T3 and the cable is very nice. Great crafting, very supple just awesome. The Y splitter looks like a ISN hi-fi Y splitter, maybe they are the OEM producing the T3 cable?


----------



## battosai

hakuzen said:


> added cable 065 (jc ally painted 5n ofc/spc 4 thick cores) to my list.
> detailed comments, pics, and links, here (spoiler section)


Thanks Hakuzen, I can't seem to find the values for cables 62 and 63, some nicehck 16 cores that I was eyeing previously. Thanks


----------



## zeppu08

hakuzen said:


> hey.
> i've received cheap jc ally 4 thick cores dark blue cable. will add it to the list soon (cable 065).
> superb conductivity (0.10mm*63*4c!) due to thickness; cheap plugs. it's cheap version of cable 125.
> when doing ab with cable 130, i didn't like 065 at all at first minutes (lows degradation, forwarded mids and highs, too bright and thin, not clean sound). i kept doing ab, and it happened like with isn audio cables: quite better result. 5-10 minutes is enough. although it can't be compared with 130 cleanliness. edit: once again, quality of conductor material matters.
> ...



Can you please link me to those cable 130, 125 and 133? Just to make sure im in the real deal. 
Thanks


----------



## hakuzen

battosai said:


> Thanks Hakuzen, I can't seem to find the values for cables 62 and 63, some nicehck 16 cores that I was eyeing previously. Thanks


yes, thanks, i know. haven't received them yet, so couldn't measure.. i'll fill measurements and comments then


zeppu08 said:


> Can you please link me to those cable 130, 125 and 133? Just to make sure im in the real deal.
> Thanks


the links i'm able to post are in my list, spoiler section, at the end of each cable comments.
you can find there the links for cable 130 and some links for cable 125. links for cables 133 can be found in my review of GUCraftsman cables (also linked in spoiler section of my list).
i've omitted any link to banned shops or brands


----------



## superuser1

@hakuzen thanks for all your hard work!!
@Dsnuts are you getting any cables during the 28/03 sale?


----------



## kingdixon

hakuzen said:


> hey.
> i've received cheap jc ally 4 thick cores dark blue cable. will add it to the list soon (cable 065).
> superb conductivity (0.10mm*63*4c!) due to thickness; cheap plugs. it's cheap version of cable 125.
> when doing ab with cable 130, i didn't like 065 at all at first minutes (lows degradation, forwarded mids and highs, too bright and thin, not clean sound). i kept doing ab, and it happened like with isn audio cables: quite better result. 5-10 minutes is enough. although it can't be compared with 130 cleanliness. edit: once again, quality of conductor material matters.
> ...



Great, I think i will go for Gu's cable this time !

Thanks for your efforts bro


----------



## zeppu08

hakuzen said:


> the links i'm able to post are in my list, spoiler section, at the end of each cable comments.
> you can find there the links for cable 130 and some links for cable 125. links for cables 133 can be found in my review of GUCraftsman cables (also linked in spoiler section of my list).
> i've omitted any link to banned shops or brands



Got it! Thanks!


----------



## kingdixon

Any one tried 4 in 1 plug termination cables ?

I was searching for a cable for jh angie, i found 4 in 1 terminations for an extra 20$,

the terminations are as shown here https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4-i...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.269.10fd3c00hLzfmI

so regardless of the cable itself, i wonder if someone tried them before, is it a durable approach ? i dig it first because you get 4 terminations and also they are nearly right angled (just a bit huge right angle  ) i love right angle


----------



## hakuzen

kingdixon said:


> Any one tried 4 in 1 plug termination cables ?
> 
> I was searching for a cable for jh angie, i found 4 in 1 terminations for an extra 20$,
> 
> ...


the cable you've linked uses same wire than cables 130-132, which is great. but, like you say, the plugs are a bit huge.
there are others with smaller angled plugs, but worse or unknown cable.
and there are plugs without cable, like this: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32919553180.html (but you'll have to solder your cable)


----------



## kingdixon

hakuzen said:


> the cable you've linked uses same wire than cables 130-132, which is great. but, like you say, the plugs are a bit huge.
> there are others with smaller angled plugs, but worse or unknown cable.
> and there are plugs without cable, like this: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32919553180.html (but you'll have to solder your cable)



Thats not the cable i found for jh angie but i put it for the pics of the 4 plugs,

well, diy is always a great idea, but i rather use my soldering skills in fixing any of my cables in case it is messed up (it is already messed up what is the worse that could happen ) , but i wouldn't count on my skills to get the parts and do it myself  , i know it won't be that hard job may be i will get some cheap stuff to try with first.


----------



## Dsnuts

superuser1 said:


> @hakuzen thanks for all your hard work!!
> @Dsnuts are you getting any cables during the 28/03 sale?



I got news that MD will be shipping my Zeus soon. I am gonna wait till I get it and see what I want for a cable. I have a good idea though. I am happy with current cables. I bought so much stuff toward the end of last year I have slowed down. No need for more cables but I always say that.


----------



## cocolinho

@hakuzen what is your best reco for a light & highly flexible 4 cores cable 4.4 ended around usd30? (whatever being MMCX or 2pin since I'll cut the connector anyway to solder on earbuds)
Thanks!


----------



## hakuzen

cocolinho said:


> @hakuzen what is your best reco for a light & highly flexible 4 cores cable 4.4 ended around usd30? (whatever being MMCX or 2pin since I'll cut the connector anyway to solder on earbuds)
> Thanks!


it's been long since i've used a 4 cores cable. don't know which to recommend.
if 8 cores (yes, i know you have to solder two wires to each point at the earbuds; if you tin both wires together, it shouldn't add much difficulty), if you need extreme thin and flexible wire, super cheap cable 061 could do the job (although i haven't listened music nor measured them). jack and plugs of cables 052 use to be easily repairable (they can be unscrewed, not glued), so you'll be able to re-use the plugs in the future. very well built, very light and flexible, probably one of the best sounding at that price.


----------



## earplug

I want to get a 2.5mm Balance to 3.5mm adapter. Would this be a good one?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32857383226.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.6.20193c00QgRFre

I think Type 7 "2.5mm Balance Female to 3.5mm Stereo Male" is the one I need.

I plan to get a few Balance cables from the Aliexpress sale, so I'll need the adapter for devices without Balance input.


----------



## perfecious

earplug said:


> I want to get a 2.5mm Balance to 3.5mm adapter. Would this be a good one?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32857383226.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.6.20193c00QgRFre
> 
> ...



Not a huge fan of adapters that have cables, so for me, I would take* this one* instead. Looks like it's not "repairable" though, which would not be good if there is a problem. That's the only con I can think of.

- - -

BTW, has anybody tried *that* cable?







I love the looks! I'm trying to decide which one to get. I really want the "sound" of the (130) though...


----------



## earplug

perfecious said:


> Not a huge fan of adapters that have cables, so for me, I would take* this one* instead. Looks like it's not "repairable" though, which would not be good if there is a problem. That's the only con I can think of.



Thanks. I'm not sure what I should be looking at, so any advice like this is appreciated.


----------



## battosai

earplug said:


> I want to get a 2.5mm Balance to 3.5mm adapter. Would this be a good one?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32857383226.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.6.20193c00QgRFre
> 
> ...


I have this one and it works perfectly. Plus you can pick the type you want:
hellodigi M3F2 2.5mm Female to 3.5mm Male Headphones Conversion Cable—Audio Adapter,Converter Cable Balance Headphones Cable Gold Plated (Copper-Silver) https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B07KSR13CS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_mjTMCbRZMMBQ2


----------



## hakuzen (Apr 16, 2019)

*DC resistance of 3.5mmTRS male to 2.5mmTRRS balanced female adapters*

adapters with wire are comfortable, but add some resistivity and their quality depends of wire quality (together with plugs and solders quality).

short adapters (minimal or no wire) offer less resistance and you only depend of plug and solders quality. in the other hand, they stress 3.5mm socket harder. guess angled adapters will mitigate some of that stress compared to straight ones.

DC resistivity measurements (L+,R+,L-,R-, in mΩ):
(05) chinese eidolic styled straight:.............6..8..4..8
(10) alo audio (styled?) A32(G) straight:.....8..10..15..8
(15) eidolic angled:.....................................10/10..9/9..2/1..3/3
(20) okcsc angled:.......................12/13/12/14/12/12..17/14/12/14/13/14..10/12/11/12/9/12..11/13/13/14/15/21
(25) astrotec AT-P01 angled:.....................15..15..2..4
(50) FiiO BL35 cable:.................................13..12..16..-



Spoiler: pics & links



*05*. chinese eidolic styled straight:.............6..8..4..8
love these plugs, but straight
links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32876989769.html
 

*10*. alo audio (styled?) A32(G) straight:.....8..10..15..8
links:
https://www.newbecca.com/product/539325396657
 

*15*. eidolic angled:.....................................10/10..9/9..2/1..3/3
most expensive
links:
https://doublehelixcables.com/product/eidolic-2-5mm-trrs-3-5mm-trs-adapter/
* 

20*. okcsc angled:.........12/13/12/14/12/12..17/14/12/14/13/14..10/12/11/12/9/12..11/13/13/14/15/21
cheapest, but nice built.
links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32865122372.html


*25*. astrotec AT-P01 angled:.....................15..15..2..4
links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32860629855.html


*50*. FiiO BL35 cable.................................13..12..16.4..-
trs ground signal goes to trrs L-, but not to trrs R-, which is floating. no problem.
links (many sellers):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32890820615.html


----------



## superuser1

I was also going to suggest the Fiio adapter as i have a few and they work very well for me.


----------



## battosai

hakuzen said:


> yes, that's the model you need: 3.5mmTRS male to 2.5mmTRRS balanced female.
> 
> adapters with wire are comfortable, but add some resistivity and their quality depends of wire quality (together with plugs and solders quality).
> the one you linked to looks nice. heard good impressions of last FiiO adapter: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32890820615.html
> ...


Awesome job as usual Hakuzen.
I think you mentioned that you are from Spain but do you still live there? Do you never sleep??


----------



## hakuzen

battosai said:


> Awesome job as usual Hakuzen.
> I think you mentioned that you are from Spain but do you still live there? Do you never sleep??


thanks. i live in madrid, yes. i sleep when i get sleepy. it depends of the day. but love night silence to make audio measurements. madrid is a very noisy city


----------



## superuser1

hakuzen said:


> thanks. i live in madrid, yes. i sleep when i get sleepy. it depends of the day. but love night silence to make audio measurements. madrid is a very noisy city


The veiled Isabel in the Prado is the most mesmerising sculpture i have ever seen.. I was living at Lavapiés


----------



## hakuzen

perfecious said:


> Not a huge fan of adapters that have cables, so for me, I would take* this one* instead. Looks like it's not "repairable" though, which would not be good if there is a problem. That's the only con I can think of.
> 
> - - -
> 
> ...


it's cable 115 in my list. pity i didn't add it to my recent ab round up.. (i'll might try it now, because i'm measuring some cables -fr/distortion differences, if any-)
look is stunning. white version is the most shiny white cable in my collection (iirc it can be found a bit cheaper than grey version). not very flexible, though


superuser1 said:


> The veiled Isabel in the Prado is the most mesmerising sculpture i have ever seen.. I was living at Lavapiés


lavapiés! probably my fav neighborhood in madrid.. the most multi-ethnic multi-cultural one, so the richest and most vanguard (art and soul speaking)


----------



## earplug (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks for all of the advice, everyone. I was clueless before, so this helps me out a lot.

I'll try the Amazon one first. Hope it works out for me.


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 27, 2019)

well, i've been comparing cable 115 to the rest, because forgot to do it the other day.
unfortunately, i wouldn't pass a blind test on any of the cables >$50 tonight.. differences are so subtle, if any..
being nitpicking, i think i prefer 130 to 115, because lows seem to be slightly better preserved; maybe 115 is a touch brighter.
about cables below $30 of my list, they sound well enough for normal iems. there is a difference with >$50 segment, though. like if they were less rounded. however, difference is not that big compared to tip rolling + depth insertion.
so choose whatever you like most at 3.28, remembering to keep healthy proportion between iem and cable prices 

edit: again, no differences found in frequency response nor distortion measurements. but there are  differences when we listen.. the measurement rig of our brain is far more complex than any pro rig we use..


----------



## subwoof3r (Mar 27, 2019)

perfecious said:


> - - -
> 
> BTW, has anybody tried *that* cable?
> 
> ...



Yup, got it, and it sounds amazing to me, *here is my full review* I made for it 
My only cons is that it lack a bit of flexibility.


----------



## fokta (Mar 27, 2019)

Been a while have not come here..

so tomorrow will be big disc in ali express, right ?
still looking eyes for that 130 cable... need in 4.4... I dont like use adapter, really make coloring in sound wise...

anyway, if adapter is required... go to known brand like Fiio, iBasso... to prevent regrets,,,, have OCKS etc already bad connection in if used often...


is this 130 cable?
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5971

or

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cNwujXOg


----------



## perfecious

hakuzen said:


> well, i've been comparing cable 115 to the rest, because forgot to do it the other day.
> unfortunately, i wouldn't pass a blind test on any of the cables >$50 tonight.. differences are so subtle, if any..
> being nitpicking, i think i prefer 130 to 115, because lows seem to be slightly better preserved; maybe 115 is a touch brighter.
> about cables below $30 of my list, they sound well enough for normal iems. there is a difference with >$50 segment, though. like if they were less rounded. however, difference is not that big compared to tip rolling + depth insertion.
> ...





subwoof3r said:


> Yup, got it, and it sounds amazing to me, *here is my full review* I made for it
> My only cons is that it lack a bit of flexibility.



Thanks guys. I don't know how I missed the cable in the list.  So, not as good as 130 when it comes to resistance... Aghh... But I like the looks so much... Anyway, I have a few more days to decide. 

BTW, uhm... I've prepared a small "detail" *tester "clip" of a track called "Motion of Stars" by Vangelis (It's cut from the full track at 1:38 to ~3:02)*. I use it for treble detail evaluation, great for cable testing _(with myCCA  C16 + a silver cable, It's much clearer than with the stock crap cable, and I can hear every single one)_, so if you guys have the time, I would really appreciate it if you check it out, and tell me if you can hear the small... harp - like crystalline thingies that are mixed troughout _*(on the clip, they are from 0:00 to 0:20, repeating each second and a half)*_. They repeat at equal intervals, but with variable loudness. There are two places where they are almost inaudible, but are perfect for cable evaluation _(the better the cable, the more you will be able to hear at the quietest points)_. Would really love to know with which cable between 115 and 130 these micro details sound the best. I've left some low-end on that clip of the track _(and some of the cool crystalline stereo panning - for imaging purposes)_, so you can use it to evaluate that as well. I know it's kind of a "personal request", so, it's OK if you don't have the time. I will make a decision blindly (I believe the 130 would be better, just because of the resistance, but... dammit I like the 115's looks so much... Would be a killer combo with the Kanas Pro).

Thanks again.


----------



## Palash

No it's not Generic but bang for the buck for sure. Participated in Effect Audio trade in program and got it for 50$ exchanging a very old cable that came with a IEM. Yet to test it .


----------



## hakuzen

fokta said:


> Been a while have not come here..
> 
> so tomorrow will be big disc in ali express, right ?
> still looking eyes for that 130 cable... need in 4.4... I dont like use adapter, really make coloring in sound wise...
> ...


cable 132 (first link), cable 130 (2nd link). please check my list, you'll get more info about both. 130 is better (better build, plugs and conductivity)


----------



## fokta

hakuzen said:


> cable 132 (first link), cable 130 (2nd link). please check my list, you'll get more info about both. 130 is better (better build, plugs and conductivity)


ooo.  although same cable, but different...

Ok2... waiting for disc in Aliexpress


----------



## snip3r77

hakuzen said:


> no, djt1 (8 cores, cable 140 of my list) is thin, light and flexible enough



is this the one? DJT1 ?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...&terminal_id=eb33042eb34743a5b9927b4b82e3959b


----------



## rendyG

Hey guys, last time I checked, this was the cable to buy:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...mm-Balanced-8-Core-6N-GC-OCC/32945688424.html
Is there anything else to consider during the upcoming aliexpress sale?

$60 is already pretty pricey imho for cable for my $200 iems (FH5, KPE), but I think I need to try some better cable to ensure it is worth to spend some cash on them.
(I have Ibasso dx120 on the way, so finally I´ll have some respectable portable rig)


----------



## DAVID_54

earplug said:


> I want to get a 2.5mm Balance to 3.5mm adapter. Would this be a good one?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32857383226.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.6.20193c00QgRFre
> 
> ...



Amazon might be a place to check for faster delivery.

FiiO L26 is $12 but I don't recall how good it was: https://smile.amazon.com/s?k=FiiO+L26&ref=nb_sb_noss_2

There is another for around $19 that might be better: https://smile.amazon.com/Female-Bal...ords=FiiO+L26&qid=1553717521&s=gateway&sr=8-2

Either one looks faster and cheaper; the second one might be as good.

Just some options for you. Cheers.


----------



## hakuzen

snip3r77 said:


> is this the one? DJT1 ?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...&terminal_id=eb33042eb34743a5b9927b4b82e3959b


nope. i told you check my list.
pics, comments, and links are inside spoiler sections.
cable 140 is in spoiler part 3 (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...uck-cable-thread.891911/page-39#post-14759512)


rendyG said:


> Hey guys, last time I checked, this was the cable to buy:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...mm-Balanced-8-Core-6N-GC-OCC/32945688424.html
> Is there anything else to consider during the upcoming aliexpress sale?
> 
> ...


did some listening roundup of cables recently. i did notice a difference between those <$40 and cables >$50. not night and day, but if you have some respectable iems, guess you could try one of those "expensive" cables and judge yourself


----------



## earplug

DAVID_54 said:


> Amazon might be a place to check for faster delivery.
> 
> FiiO L26 is $12 but I don't recall how good it was: https://smile.amazon.com/s?k=FiiO+L26&ref=nb_sb_noss_2
> 
> ...



Thanks. I didn't see those before. Some mixed Amazon reviews on the L26, so I'll probably skip that.


----------



## earplug (Mar 27, 2019)

Anyone know any good 2.5mm Balance cables for TripleFi 10?

These are the only two I could find, but not sure how good they are:

http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6309
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5655

I'm not too sure about what I saw on AliExpress since the connectors might not be a perfect fit.

I found this too: FIIO RC-UE2B
https://penonaudio.com/fiio-rc-ue2b.html

The last FIIO cable I had was really stiff and tangled easily, so I have my concerns about this cable.


----------



## battosai

Palash said:


> No it's not Generic but bang for the buck for sure. Participated in Effect Audio trade in program and got it for 50$ exchanging a very old cable that came with a IEM. Yet to test it .


Sounds interesting but you have to ship an old cable to Singapore, so it's another $15 if you ship from the US... not exactly a killer deal unless it's a fantastic cable...


----------



## Palash

battosai said:


> Sounds interesting but you have to ship an old cable to Singapore, so it's another $15 if you ship from the US... not exactly a killer deal unless it's a fantastic cable...


Nope, my local distributor conducting same program, so I ordered via them and shipping cost is only 1$.


----------



## perfecious

Hey guys. I'm thinking of going all the way straight to number (125) in 2.5 balanced. Gotta ask, is the jack repairable/openable? Just in case there is a problem with it.


----------



## fokta

hakuzen said:


> cable 132 (first link), cable 130 (2nd link). please check my list, you'll get more info about both. 130 is better (better build, plugs and conductivity)


just to report... alrd click... will do impression when it comes.... roger out


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 28, 2019)

perfecious said:


> Hey guys. I'm thinking of going all the way straight to number (125) in 2.5 balanced. Gotta ask, is the jack repairable/openable? Just in case there is a problem with it.


nope, it looks glued, like most chinese cables lately.. although i've not tried hard. don't know what kind of glue or epoxy they are using; depending of that, maybe some heat could help to unscrew it.
i have to check thoroughly, but iirc the only cables easily unscrewed were some 052
edit: i also ordered a new 125 unit, for measuring purposes; i really love how iems sound with it


fokta said:


> just to report... alrd click... will do impression when it comes.... roger out


great! looking forward your impressions when you receive it


----------



## Jsingh4

Any one has any idea about this one?

HCK Single Crystal Copper Mixed Silver Plated Cable 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bxPi7XLK


----------



## battosai

Jsingh4 said:


> Any one has any idea about this one?
> 
> HCK Single Crystal Copper Mixed Silver Plated Cable
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bxPi7XLK


Looks a lot like the iBasso it01s cable...
I just bought my most expensive cable ever
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...240.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.481f4c4dvjSg3u
because the ISN audio H16 is a bit too thick for me. Therefore I am selling the H16 for $40 shipped within the US. it's a 2-pin 2.5mm version. Please PM if interested.
https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-h16.html


----------



## Jon L (Mar 28, 2019)

Nicehck 7N single crystal copper OCC silver plated.  Is this different from 130? If different cable, sound quality difference?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...b5-41aa-8d32-5396ebce6064&transAbTest=ae803_5

If 130 is higher quality cable than above, will the 130 with 2 pin fit CCA C16 IEM?  (0.75 mm B paragraph/angled tip)?  
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...5ad912197c841c219&onelink_page_to=ITEM_DETAIL


----------



## battosai

Jon L said:


> Nicehck 7N single crystal copper OCC silver plated.  Is this different from 130? If different cable, sound quality difference?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...b5-41aa-8d32-5396ebce6064&transAbTest=ae803_5
> 
> ...


Not sure about the sonic qualities but I remember Hakuzen mentioned that this cable is very thick and not so flexible... That's why I went with cable 130 even though I it's $15 more expensive...


----------



## subwoof3r

Jon L said:


> Nicehck 7N single crystal copper OCC silver plated.  Is this different from 130? If different cable, sound quality difference?


Completely different, the wires are MUCH thicker on the 7N.

I think *this cable* is definitely more closer to the 130. I'm still undecided yet of I should go to the 130 as I already own this NiceHCK 8 Cores "Pure Silver", I'm still not convinced there will be much sonical differences.


----------



## hakuzen

Jon L said:


> Nicehck 7N single crystal copper OCC silver plated.  Is this different from 130? If different cable, sound quality difference?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...b5-41aa-8d32-5396ebce6064&transAbTest=ae803_5
> 
> ...


first cable is 115 in my list. stiffer, double layer (insulated and shield layers).

yep, it will fit probably. i'm not having issues between 0.75 and 0.78mm. sometimes the fit is tighter, sometimes looser (but not falling off).


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 29, 2019)

added some cables to my list. ordered, but not received, so no measurements yet. pics and links are added.

cable 155: oem "pure silver", but it's silver plated copper. sold by many sellers, re-branded (like nicehck pure silver, toneking, etc.). please check spoiler 1, because prices are quite different depending of the shop (links added).



cables 160, and 161
acrolink cables, they look very promising (very good conductivity, below 100mOhm probably, decent honest quality wire).
check spoiler 1 in my list to check structure, wire used, and links
 

btw, they sell a true pure sterling silver cable. price around $190


----------



## hakuzen

also added pic of jc ally copper color cable (cable 065), ordered


----------



## Slater

hakuzen said:


> also added pic of jc ally copper color cable (cable 065), ordered



I have one on order as well.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Mar 30, 2019)

I ordered the nicehck Lz a6 2.5mm balanced mmcx cable from Jim. Seems soft and flexible.  Anybody have anything to say about them?

NICEHCK LZ A6 MMCX Cable 4.4/3.5/2.5mm Balanced 8-Core Oxygen-free Copper Silver Plating Cable MMCX Interface Cable For LZ A5
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...358.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4fe34c4dwjUIvQ


----------



## Jon L

Has anyone here actually tried Cable 130 on CCA C16 and had no problems with 0.75mm iem and 0.78mm cable pins?  
My problem with CCA C16 is that on a decent amp,  the stock cable sounds nicely detailed (but could use a smidge better resolution) with great bass heft/rumble, but on my portable source (LG phone, and I can't carry around extra portable stuff), average commercial grade recordings could use a little more smoothness and bass heft.  It's like I need a different cable for headphone amp use and portable phone use


----------



## hakuzen

Jon L said:


> Has anyone here actually tried Cable 130 on CCA C16 and had no problems with 0.75mm iem and 0.78mm cable pins?
> My problem with CCA C16 is that on a decent amp,  the stock cable sounds nicely detailed (but could use a smidge better resolution) with great bass heft/rumble, but on my portable source (LG phone, and I can't carry around extra portable stuff), average commercial grade recordings could use a little more smoothness and bass heft.  It's like I need a different cable for headphone amp use and portable phone use


if same iem+cable combo sounds different with various sources, then the problem is in the sources.
noise and distortion of the source for the given load, mainly, but also output impedance of the source (if high, tonal alteration, specially in highs and upper mids)


----------



## Cevisi (Mar 29, 2019)

What means balanced cabel and what means occ cabel. I looking for a pure copper cable for my BGVP  DM6 any suggestion ?

I see the nicehck stuff vut dont now if the 8 or 16 core occ balanced and all that stuff


----------



## rustyvinyl

160  is super tempting


----------



## perfecious

Ok, I got (125) in 2.5 balanced 2pin for around $71, to use with my CCA C16. Cable is almost as the IEMs , but the C16 has soo much potential, that I wanna squeeze every last bit of juice/resolution out of it. Plus, I have a really good (end-game to me) cable for the future. BTW, here is a promo code for $5 off on purchases over $50, if someone is interested (not sure how long it will be active, I guess 2 more days):


```
SAVE5
```


----------



## subwoof3r (Mar 30, 2019)

This post is a review of the following cable :

*NiceHCK 8 Core High Purity Copper* _(cable 053 from @hakuzen list)_
* 

Configurations* :

The cable is available in the following configurations :

MMCX (connectors)
2Pin (connectors)
3.5mm (plug)
2.5mm (plug)
4.4mm Balanced (plug)
*
Build quality* :

*Plug :*


Overall build quality the cable looks good (keep in mind it is a budget cable designed first). The plug is well made of metal with « gold » plated (very classic), and pleasant to manipulate. My plug came with a little defect (a little scratch on the gold plated stem) but almost invisible and which anyway does not affect the sound. I did not see very often this kind of plug in the past, so it is a great surprise to see something who stands out a bit. The brand name NiceHCK is plated on the plug (white mark).


*Y-Splitter :*


Comes with a « ball »-like (which is here for just the fun and beauty) but this time in black. This has been already seen in my previoous NiceHCK cables. Looks to be now a classic on many cables. The splitter himself is made of metal, looks almost the same at the plug itself, but in miniature. Great finish overall, and still with the white NiceHCK mark on it.


*MMCX connectors :*




Here again, looks the same miniature-like of the plug, great finish of metal too, with L and R marks to help distinguish them faster, but I really much prefer to see colors on my MMCX plugs now, much easier to discern.


*Cable itself :*


This 8 cores wires provides very good conductivity and will ensure your drivers to sound their best (especially for the price asked).

Cable is soft (not too much soft either), tangle free, looks a bit memory (but not by much) and is a bit microphonic.

_Note that I removed the earguides as I use my standard earbuds with MMCX (a personal EMX500 DIY that I did by myself, and that I know by heart, helping me a lot to feel better sound qualities of each cables). _



*
Sound impressions :*

Soundstage is a bit thin and congested. Sounds like everything is much tamed (especially the highs), mids remains almost intact and shows good presence, bass lacking a bit of  impact (subbass aswell) and overall signature is warm. Not much transparent nor natural sounding. Overall I would say it lack a bit of « breath ».

*
Conclusion :*

Depending on the brightness/coldness of your source and earbuds/IEMs used, this cable could be a good pairing.
For sure, a good budget cable to begin in the world of audiophile.

_(as always, sorry for my limited english, not native)
Cheers'_


----------



## Cevisi

subwoof3r said:


> This post is a review of the following cable :
> 
> *NiceHCK 8 Core High Purity Copper* _(cable 053 from @hakuzen list)_
> *
> ...


Have you done a review on the expensiv big brother of this ?

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32945...ector-3-5-2-5-4-4mm-Balanced-8-Core-6N-GC-OCC

Dont now wich to get o my dm6


----------



## archy121

I have been contemplating ordering 130
And now I just across this new offering that looks exactly like it apart from the slightly higher price tag.

Anyone have any experience with it ?


----------



## hakuzen

subwoof3r said:


> This post is a review of the following cable :
> 
> *NiceHCK 8 Core High Purity Copper* _(cable 053 from @hakuzen list)_
> *
> ...


nice review! thanks


----------



## Palash

ISN Audio C16 Just arrived. Its beautiful.


----------



## archy121

Palash said:


> ISN Audio C16 Just arrived. Its beautiful.



Definitely nice looking cable but impractical to use outside for me. I was hoping you are able to get hold of the 8 core version. 

Look forward to how it sounds with DM6 - I’m guessing little too smooth maybe.


----------



## Palash

archy121 said:


> Definitely nice looking cable but impractical to use outside for me. I was hoping you are able to get hold of the 8 core version.
> 
> Look forward to how it sounds with DM6 - I’m guessing little too smooth maybe.


Impressed by ISN S6, H8 ............. sadly C8 version is not available. Its a bit thick but i can mange it. Wish this 16 core version could have option for headphones like HD6XX.


----------



## perfecious

archy121 said:


> I have been contemplating ordering 130
> And now I just across this new offering that looks exactly like it apart from the slightly higher price tag.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with it ?



*This is the same cable* I believe, and it's at 69 (even less through mobile + coupons).


----------



## courierdriver

Palash said:


> ISN Audio C16 Just arrived. Its beautiful.


I just ordered one yesterday as well. Got an email this morning from aliexpress that it had been shipped. It looks gorgeous from your pic. Hope it arrives to me here in Canada sooner than the quoted timeframe (Apr 27-May 25).


----------



## rendyG (Mar 30, 2019)

Decisions, decisions...
After reading what I missed in this thread, I narrowed down the list of cables to following (around $60 for my Kanas Pro/ TSMR-3)
I´ll appreciate any help, maybe I missed something.. @Dsnuts @hakuzen Did you compare these directly? I think you both have the first two

(140) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...mm-Balanced-8-Core-6N-GC-OCC/32945688424.html
Even though I don´t like the looks, many people like the sound of this copper, also hakuzen says its a bit thin.. (thus almost 3x the *resistance compared to following). Also I was hoping for better price, similar to 11.11.

(130) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...ilver-Plated-Cable-3-5-2-5-4/32952865240.html
Is there a silver version of this? This is reportedly one of the best cables here, but I´m not sure if I should experiment with anything other that HCK versions, coz solderjob can be fcked up without a chance to repair it :/

(155) *edited https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...-MMCX-2Pin-Connector/1825606_32963189583.html
I was hoping this could be the same cable as the gold one above but in silver, but it can´t as it has the same plugs and measures slightly worse.. :/
*Yea, so this one is probably lower quality, as there is a version selling for $27.. will stay away

Then there is the "IT01S" cable, looks nice, but not sure if it was tested.. also slightly cheaper than the rest.
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...-2-5-4-4mm-Plug-MMCX/1825606_32955541518.html

Thank you for your help


----------



## subwoof3r

I'm currently listening to the *TRN 8 cores mixed OCC Copper and Silver-plated* that I ordered many months ago, and I'm just amazed on how this cable is sounding for its price (~8$).
Sounding almost as good as both my high-end NiceHCK cables (which I made reviews recently). Definitely a great bargain, highly recommended.
I guess it is more "tin" plated for the silver side, but very good copper used on it.


----------



## zeppu08

Anyone have tried this cable or is this cable on your list @hakuzen ?? 

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32859...&terminal_id=2cce51d25de746499197b070cd94eb7a


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 30, 2019)

rendyG said:


> Decisions, decisions...
> After reading what I missed in this thread, I narrowed down the list of cables to following (around $60 for my Kanas Pro/ TSMR-3)
> I´ll appreciate any help, maybe I missed something.. @Dsnuts @hakuzen Did you compare these directly? I think you both have the first two
> 
> ...


third link is cable 155 (check https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-69#post-14865407; various links in my list, very different prices), not 155. no resistance measurements in my list yet but you can find a review in this thread a few pages before.

about 130, yes, go for nicehck version. best jack (more room for repairing), repairable, although mine look a bit glued (i'd try some air heat gun to see if glue get softened, in case of need of repairing).

140 has good quality copper. but it's thinner than the others, so its resistance is 3x bigger than cable 130's (conductivity is the inverse of resistivity, so its conductivity is 3x lower than cable 130's)

edit:
it01s cable seems to use same wire than cable 115, but half of cores. at that price, the 4 cords cable looks a better deal


----------



## Dsnuts

Havent tried that pure silver 8 core cable, should be similar to my lunashops 8 core cable but if you want the most detail out of your phones that one seems to be at a real good price. But if you want more a musical fuller bodied sound with your detail the 130 cable is one of the best I have used thus far. I am using that cable on my Solaris and love what it does for sound.

A pure silver cable is always good to have but for my money 130 while a bit more expensive is very nice quality and I have yet to hear anyone not like it. If you can afford both. Get both.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

subwoof3r said:


> I'm currently listening to the *TRN 8 cores mixed OCC Copper and Silver-plated* that I ordered many months ago, and I'm just amazed on how this cable is sounding for its price (~8$).
> Sounding almost as good as both my high-end NiceHCK cables (which I made reviews recently). Definitely a great bargain, highly recommended.
> I guess it is more "tin" plated for the silver side, but very good copper used on it.


I ordered 2 of them when they first came out, and liked them especially for chifi. Very soft and flexable. Very comfortable to me. I ordered 2 more 2.5 balanced for $7 a piece during this sale. Originally I was a bit annoyed at the length. they are a bit shorter then regular cables, but I am used to it now.


----------



## Cevisi

I now get the hck djt1 6n gc-occ 8c i hope its good

https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32945688424.html


----------



## perfecious

rendyG said:


> Decisions, decisions...
> After reading what I missed in this thread, I narrowed down the list of cables to following (around $60 for my Kanas Pro/ TSMR-3)
> I´ll appreciate any help, maybe I missed something.. @Dsnuts @hakuzen Did you compare these directly? I think you both have the first two
> 
> ...



I had the same dilemma for a couple of days, but ultimately decided to get the 125 cable _(apparently the best one)_, in 2.5 balanced _($72 was a good deal on it)_. 

I also got the *OKCSC (2.5 female to 3.5 male)* adapter to use for the time being _(until I get a good DAP with balanced output)_,






and *this one as well*, which is dirt cheap (less than a dollar), not sure about the quality, but will evaluate that.






Hopefully, at least one of them will work.


----------



## rendyG

perfecious said:


> I had the same dilemma for a couple of days, but ultimately decided to get the 125 cable _(apparently the best one)_, in 2.5 balanced _($72 was a good deal on it)_.
> 
> I also got the *OKCSC (2.5 female to 3.5 male)* adapter to use for the time being _(until I get a good DAP with balanced output)_,
> 
> ...



Where did you find the 125 for $72?
I have 2 of the OKCSC adapters, they are good for the price, I think they were even mesured by hakuzen.
However one of the three was wired _out of phase_ so I asked for a replacement, so be aware 

Looks like I´ll pick the 130 then, or the 125 (if there is still some good deal on it).
SPC seems like a better choice for someone who wants to tame the bass/lift some treble detail, but it can hurt (like with the DM6 ). So far SPC works only on my FH5, it makes it bass less thick.
Thank you guys, you are really helpful


----------



## hakuzen

zeppu08 said:


> Anyone have tried this cable or is this cable on your list @hakuzen ??
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32859...&terminal_id=2cce51d25de746499197b070cd94eb7a


it looks like cable 057, but other colors (this could mean slightly different wire, possibly)


----------



## perfecious

rendyG said:


> Where did you find the 125 for $72?
> I have 2 of the OKCSC adapters, they are good for the price, I think they were even mesured by hakuzen.
> However one of the three was wired _out of phase_ so I asked for a replacement, so be aware
> 
> ...



It was the cheapest price I could find (the AK store) through mobile (mobile orders have additional discounts), +$10 worth of coupons. Send me a PM, and I will send you links if you want.


----------



## hakuzen

perfecious said:


> I had the same dilemma for a couple of days, but ultimately decided to get the 125 cable _(apparently the best one)_, in 2.5 balanced _($72 was a good deal on it)_.
> 
> I also got the *OKCSC (2.5 female to 3.5 male)* adapter to use for the time being _(until I get a good DAP with balanced output)_,
> 
> ...


1st one works as you intend.
2nd one, i'd bet it's 3.5 male TRS to 2.5 female TRS (single end), so it won't work


----------



## perfecious (Mar 30, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> 1st one works as you intend.
> 2nd one, *i'd bet it's 3.5 male TRS to 2.5 female TRS (single end), so it won't work*



You are right. If the female part/plug is 4 poles, I will re-solder it properly (it looks openable), using that ofc:






I've also ordered *one of these* (which I would assume have the 4 poles) as well,






that I intend on opening and resoldering. It's just in case the *OKCSC *proper adapter is wired wrong, and I can't open it*. *I hope it doesn't come to that of course , but those cheap ones are as a DIY back up in a way.


----------



## Plej

Hi guys  Thread is awesome, a lot of information here. I need 2.5 balanced cable for my andromedas (mmcx), it will be paired with radsone es100. Any suggestions? I'd like to achieve spacious and detailed sound. Lows are almost perfect for my taste and I don't want to bump sub/mid bass or make andro sound muddy. Can you recommend something? I was thinking about these two but maybe you can suggest something better.

1. https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-s16.html
2. https://penonaudio.com/accessories/earphone-cable/ibasso-cb12cb13.html


----------



## Palash

Plej said:


> Hi guys  Thread is awesome, a lot of information here. I need 2.5 balanced cable for my andromedas (mmcx), it will be paired with radsone es100. Any suggestions? I'd like to achieve spacious and detailed sound. Lows are almost perfect for my taste and I don't want to bump sub/mid bass or make andro sound muddy. Can you recommend something? I was thinking about these two but maybe you can suggest something better.
> 
> 1. https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-s16.html
> 2. https://penonaudio.com/accessories/earphone-cable/ibasso-cb12cb13.html


ISN S8 or Effect audio origin.


----------



## Plej

Thanks Palash. I hope these cables will not make highs smoother? I don't want to do that, highs in andromeda are pretty smooth already.


----------



## archy121

perfecious said:


> *This is the same cable* I believe, and it's at 69 (even less through mobile + coupons).



That’s what I was thinking - that’s cable 130. 

Seems they have listed it twice with different pricing. I hope they are the Exact same cable quality and not different grades.


----------



## perfecious

archy121 said:


> That’s what I was thinking - that’s cable 130.
> 
> Seems they have listed it twice with different pricing. I hope they are the Exact same cable quality and not different grades.



I've noticed these "duplicates" with higher price tags (same items, 2 pages, different pricing) on some other cables as well, sometimes even from the same store. They could be doing something "funky" on purpose, I don't know.


----------



## blacksesame

can anyone comment on isn s8 vs the linsoul 7n occ pure silver 4c?


----------



## zeppu08 (Mar 31, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> it looks like cable 057, but other colors (this could mean slightly different wire, possibly)



Is it a good cable in your experience??

How about this cable? Any thoughts? 

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32860...&terminal_id=2cce51d25de746499197b070cd94eb7a


----------



## Palash

blacksesame said:


> can anyone comment on isn s8 vs the linsoul 7n occ pure silver 4c?


I think ISN S8 is a better option.


----------



## blacksesame

Palash said:


> I think ISN S8 is a better option.



thanks . s8 it is


----------



## KimChee (Mar 31, 2019)

Palash said:


> ISN Audio C16 Just arrived. Its beautiful.



Looks amazing and great price...I might get one for the heck of it...I’ve got an 8 core nicechk on my TF10 custom and it sounds good...I too wish they made an open ended headphone version


----------



## KimChee

hakuzen said:


> nice review! thanks



I have this cable for my custom TF10, and it’s a great combination.  I dunno if you believe in burn in but it sounded a lot once better once I put some hours on it.


----------



## KimChee

subwoof3r said:


> This post is a review of the following cable :
> 
> *NiceHCK 8 Core High Purity Copper* _(cable 053 from @hakuzen list)_
> *
> ...




I have this cable for my custom TF10 as I just needed a replacement cable, and it pairs up really nicely.  I ran about 150 hrs through it and it sounded a lot better after about 50, I dunno if you guys believe in burn in or not.


----------



## subwoof3r

KimChee said:


> I have this cable for my custom TF10 as I just needed a replacement cable, and it pairs up really nicely.  I ran about 150 hrs through it and it sounded a lot better after about 50, I dunno if you guys believe in burn in or not.


Mine was about 50 hours for the review, but since I believe in burn-in (more in drivers than cables) I will run couple of few more days to check this out then


----------



## Palash

Just noticed ISN Audio C16 now even available with 4.4 balanced connection. ISN audio should add HD58x and HD6xx connectors too.


----------



## KimChee

I’m interested in the ISN 16 SPC cable for my Roxanne but don’t think it would be better than my occ silver cable..can’t leave well enough alone.


----------



## Palash

KimChee said:


> I’m interested in the ISN 16 SPC cable for my Roxanne but don’t think it would be better than my occ silver cable..can’t leave well enough alone.


My ISN S16 is coming.


----------



## KimChee

Palash said:


> My ISN S16 is coming.



Nice, lemmy know us know how it sounds...I can’t remember if I liked SPC or not haven’t had a cable for it in a while


----------



## regenade (Apr 3, 2019)

Received my Linsoul lsc09 today, only 10 days of shipping from Singapore to Turkey. This cable is mentioned by reviewer as the best conductivity of all cables mentioned, so I gave it a shot.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.4.667334e6iCbQG8

Haven't combined it with my earphones yet since I am stuck at work, but one thing to mention is item came as exactly shown in the description of seller. I told the store the try the item before sending to avoid a malfunction.

Cable looks bulky but attractive and shiny.


----------



## Slater

regenade said:


> Received my Linsoul lsc09 today, only 10 days of shipping from Singapore to Turkey. This cable is mentioned by reviewer as the best conductivity of all cables mentioned, so I gave it a shot.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.4.667334e6iCbQG8
> 
> ...



Reminds me a bit of the JC Ally cable, only with better ends.


----------



## hakuzen

it looks like cotton jacket. that adds a lot of thickness, but not conductor thickness necessarily. anyway, it looks dope


----------



## zikarus (Apr 3, 2019)

Has anyone tried this cable?

€ 31,33  72%OFF | OFHC 24 AWG 6N Hohe Reinheit Kupfer Kabel 2,5/3,5/4,4mm Ausgewogene Kopfhörer Kabel Mit MMCX Anschluss aus Taiwan Für HQ8 HQ10
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/4ZZN9fb

32 Euro is quite tempting as this has been offered at much higher pricepoints in the past ...


----------



## ForceMajeure

regenade said:


> Received my Linsoul lsc09 today, only 10 days of shipping from Singapore to Turkey. This cable is mentioned by reviewer as the best conductivity of all cables mentioned, so I gave it a shot.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.4.667334e6iCbQG8
> 
> ...


Is that a cloth or is that the copper?


----------



## candlejack

This thread looks like a fantastic resource, but I am just not passionate enough to go through it all. I'll try to ask my question and hopefully I won't be sent to the search function.

Are there any standout options for around $50? Something that multiple people have tried/measured and agree that it's a good cable? 

I currently have an ALO Litz (3.5mm) and a Chi-Fi 16 core SPC (4.4mm) cable from a brand that's been banned here (didn't know that when I bought it). I like the sound I'm getting from the Chi-Fi, but I'm looking for an improvement in build quality (better sound would be a plus too). I don't have a particular preference for number of cores or copper grade as long as the end result is good.

Thanks!


----------



## hakuzen (Apr 3, 2019)

candlejack said:


> This thread looks like a fantastic resource, but I am just not passionate enough to go through it all. I'll try to ask my question and hopefully I won't be sent to the search function.
> 
> Are there any standout options for around $50? Something that multiple people have tried/measured and agree that it's a good cable?
> 
> ...


you can find some comments, pics, and links (to check their approximated prices) at spoiler sections of this list


----------



## candlejack

hakuzen said:


> you can find some comments, pics, and links (to check their approximated prices) at spoiler sections of this list


Thanks for the link. I specifically had your posts in mind when I made the comment about this thread being a great resource. But it's a bit overwhelming for me still (too much information). Could you maybe narrow it down to 3-5 options? Thanks a lot!

Btw, what does the number in brackets at the beginning of the line represent? E.g. "(150)" in:
(150) isn audio C16 scc 16c (copper,M)........................78..83..73..86..[52.9]


----------



## geagle

@candlejack that's hakuzen's ref number (he numbered them so that we all can uniquely identify what we are speaking about), it's mainly arbitrary (well, they were probably related to chronological order of acquisition, at least at the beginning - anyway, I'm pretty sure they're meaningless from an audio point of view , they're for reference).

I'd suggest you have a look at the cables with the lowest resistance numbers in the materials and price range you're looking for, and go from there. Me, I've both his #125 and #053, in copper, and they're both very good (with #125 being better, to my ears, but it's also quite a bit thicker, as you can see from the pics) - you can see some pics of both of them here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/int...ressions-thread.887229/page-150#post-14809407


----------



## subwoof3r

Is this *125* soft and flexible ? maybe this will be my next "high-end" cable


----------



## geagle

@subwoof3r yeah, it is soft and flexible... gauge IS big, though, so there's physical limits to HOW much soft and flexible... in my linked post above you can have some ideas from my comments and pics, I think (here it is again, for simplicity : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/int...ressions-thread.887229/page-150#post-14809407).

It's a very good cable. Only thing, as Hakuzen warned about, there may be variations in manufacturing quality... he got a faulty one at the beginning. I bought 2, myself, one in MMCX which was perfect (and darn pretty, too), and the other in 2 pin which had some cosmetic imperfections (I speak about it here : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/int...ressions-thread.887229/page-150#post-14809300), though it is acoustically perfect too, so it's best to order from somebody trustable and that may help in case anything's wrong. If everything is fine, it's a very, very good cable, IMHO.


----------



## subwoof3r

geagle said:


> @subwoof3r yeah, it is soft and flexible... gauge IS big, though, so there's physical limits to HOW much soft and flexible... in my linked post above you can have some ideas from my comments and pics, I think (here it is again, for simplicity : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/int...ressions-thread.887229/page-150#post-14809407).
> 
> It's a very good cable. Only thing, as Hakuzen warned about, there may be variations in manufacturing quality... he got a faulty one at the beginning. I bought 2, myself, one in MMCX which was perfect (and darn pretty, too), and the other in 2 pin which had some cosmetic imperfections (I speak about it here : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/int...ressions-thread.887229/page-150#post-14809300), though it is acoustically perfect too, so it's best to order from somebody trustable and that may help in case anything's wrong. If everything is fine, it's a very, very good cable, IMHO.


Many thanks for the infos, appreciated
This will be officially my next cable then 
I will do a compare with my NiceHCK 7N crystal pure copper


----------



## hakuzen (Apr 4, 2019)

candlejack said:


> Thanks for the link. I specifically had your posts in mind when I made the comment about this thread being a great resource. But it's a bit overwhelming for me still (too much information). Could you maybe narrow it down to 3-5 options? Thanks a lot!
> 
> Btw, what does the number in brackets at the beginning of the line represent? E.g. "(150)" in:
> (150) isn audio C16 scc 16c (copper,M)........................78..83..73..86..[52.9]


Thanks. We all try to make valuable contributions in this thread.

That number is my arbitrary identification of the cable, to refer to them easily.

Below $30, best built are cables 052, IMO ($22-$27 usually): easy un-screwable spacious jack and plugs in my units (to allow easy reparation, i'm in love with those eidolic styled jacks, good material), progressive long strain reliefs, very flexible, no microphonics, regular (solders) decent conductivity.
Haven't received cable 155 yet, but it seems to have same or even better built quality (many sellers, cheapest version price is similar to 052's price, but only 3.5mm available; next version is around $50, i already have to confirm they are the same cable -ordered both-)
Cables 062/063 still in transit, but they also look good build quality, in same price segment.

Around $50, cables 050 and 051 are also well built (but very heavy and fat). Their 8 cores siblings ($32, IIRC) also look good.
I have high expectations with cables 160 and 161 (still in transit).

But you get a noticeable jump in sound quality if you go to around $70, due to better quality conductor used, while keeping good built.
Cables 130, 140 (lighter, thinner), and 115 (a bit stiff), for example.
There are also a 2 days offer now (around $70) of some other cables which use to cost >$110. One is a silver plated copper alloy, better built sibling of cable 125 (superb conductivity and sound quality, but not much flexible). Others use higher quality conductor material supposedly (only mmcx termination available, and thinner).


----------



## candlejack (Apr 4, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> But you get a noticeable jump in sound quality if you go to around $70, due to better quality conductor used, while keeping good built.
> Cables 130, 140 (lighter, thinner), and 115 (a bit stiff), for example.
> 
> There are also a 2 days offer now (around $70) of some other cables which use to cost >$110. One is a silver plated copper alloy, better built sibling of cable 125 (superb conductivity and sound quality, but not much flexible). Others use higher quality conductor material supposedly (only mmcx termination available, and thinner).



Thanks for the detailed breakdown. I'm willing to go up to $100, if I can still see an increase in quality, especially in build (durability, comfort). The two cables you mentioned last, how can I find them?

Edit: Oh, yeah, and I hate poor quality or poorly assembled connectors (even if they work). It's my biggest gripe with the $30 cable I got from China.


----------



## subwoof3r

So, finally, is *THIS link* the cheapest *125* cable we can find ?


----------



## hakuzen

candlejack said:


> Thanks for the detailed breakdown. I'm willing to go up to $100, if I can still see an increase in quality, especially in build (durability, comfort). The two cables you mentioned last, how can I find them?
> 
> Edit: Oh, yeah, and I hate poor quality or poorly assembled connectors (even if they work). It's my biggest gripe with the $30 cable I got from China.


that's why we appreciate easily repairable plugs. but i'm finding too many glued plugs in chinese cables lately, even in the "expensive" ones. i've not tried yet if heating the glue could help to unscrew the plugs (it will depend of the kind of glue used).

you can locate the cables at sales i've mentioned by searching "4 cores alloy" (first), and "upocc neotech", "upocc litz" (too thin, imo), and "ofhc" (cheaper, worse conductor quality but thicker) for the others.
but i've not tried any of them yet. built construction should be ok, but it's not confirmed (iirc, someone commented about a quality issue with the latter cable).



subwoof3r said:


> So, finally, is *THIS link* the cheapest *125* cable we can find ?


that isn't cable 125. it's different. i think the the cable from your link uses a cotton braid sleeve


----------



## Chziime

Palash said:


> My review on DM6 is coming tomorrow with ISN Audio S8. ISN S8 just turned DM6 into a different beast.
> Overall, ISN H8 with DM6 - bass reduced and treble harshness reduced, still spikes are there slightly improvement on sound stage.
> ISN S8 with DM6 - Sub bass improved a bit , treble is now totally smooth(Not recessed) but beautiful sparkle is there. Mids are now totally transparent H8 is perfect with DM6. With S8 DM6 is sounding like way expensive neutral flagship IEMs. Highly recommended.



So would you recommend the H8 or S8 with the DM6, if price wasn't an issue?

Do you get them balanced or unbalanced? Do you have any opinions on that? (I wouldn't be using an amp)


----------



## Palash

Chziime said:


> So would you recommend the H8 or S8 with the DM6, if price wasn't an issue?
> 
> Do you get them balanced or unbalanced? Do you have any opinions on that? (I wouldn't be using an amp)


ISN S8 is just perfect for DM6, with S8 cable and soft wide bore tips DM6 worth the hype it created in the market. I don't have 4.4 balanced source and 2 of my 2.5 mm balanced cable (Alliexpress) broke within a very short time, so trying to avoid cheap 2.5 mm cables. Other than S8 , i have purchase Effect audio Origin recently for 50$ after replacing an old cable . The difference between origin and S8 is unnoticeable.


----------



## Cevisi

Palash said:


> ISN S8 is just perfect for DM6, with S8 cable and soft wide bore tips DM6 worth the hype it created in the market. I don't have 4.4 balanced source and 2 of my 2.5 mm balanced cable (Alliexpress) broke within a very short time, so trying to avoid cheap 2.5 mm cables. Other than S8 , i have purchase Effect audio Origin recently for 50$ after replacing an old cable . The difference between origin and S8 is unnoticeable.


Where will you post your review


----------



## Palash

Cevisi said:


> Where will you post your review


Already posted in Head-fi. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dm6.23290/reviews#review-21737


----------



## Chziime

Palash said:


> ISN S8 is just perfect for DM6, with S8 cable and soft wide bore tips DM6 worth the hype it created in the market. I don't have 4.4 balanced source and 2 of my 2.5 mm balanced cable (Alliexpress) broke within a very short time, so trying to avoid cheap 2.5 mm cables. Other than S8 , i have purchase Effect audio Origin recently for 50$ after replacing an old cable . The difference between origin and S8 is unnoticeable.



Thank you! Which tips are soft wide bore? I just bought some JVC Spiral Dot mediums.

And I guess I meant, is it worth going balanced over unbalanced with the DM6?


----------



## perfecious (Apr 5, 2019)

Cable 125 is currently going for $69 on a particular banned seller. Just a head up.


----------



## Palash

Chziime said:


> Thank you! Which tips are soft wide bore? I just bought some JVC Spiral Dot mediums.
> 
> And I guess I meant, is it worth going balanced over unbalanced with the DM6?


I don't think from unbalanced to balanced there would be any drastic improvement. Supe soft wide bor tips means the silicone and the steam of the tip should be soft. But wide bore is must.


----------



## candlejack

perfecious said:


> As for me, I lost my $8 coupon because I couldn't pay my order in time (f*ck p*ypal), even though the order was made, and just waiting for me to pay it. *Somebody please kill me....*



Lol, I'd rather just give you $8 instead.


----------



## Cevisi

Palash said:


> I don't think from unbalanced to balanced there would be any drastic improvement. Supe soft wide bor tips means the silicone and the steam of the tip should be soft. But wide bore is must.


Yes but wich are soft and wide


----------



## Palash

Cevisi said:


> Yes but wich are soft and wide



 
These ones. Got them with TFZ Tequila 1.


----------



## regenade

ForceMajeure said:


> Is that a cloth or is that the copper?



It is a stiff, rigid cloth. No microphonics at all. 

Thanks for the feedback and time you spent on this topic @hakuzen , after some burn-in I will share my impressions but so far I am very impressed with the cable.


----------



## candlejack

hakuzen said:


> You can locate the cables at sales i've mentioned by searching "4 cores alloy" (first), and "upocc neotech", "upocc litz" (too thin, imo), and "ofhc" (cheaper, worse conductor quality but thicker) for the others. But i've not tried any of them yet. built construction should be ok, but it's not confirmed (iirc, someone commented about a quality issue with the latter cable).



I kinda like the upocc versions, but there's barely any feedback on those.  

Out the ones you tried, which would you pick as the best balance between raw materials, components and construction quality for under (or around) $100?


----------



## subwoof3r

Just ordered cable *125* !
Will make a comparison with NiceHCK 7N that I reviewed


----------



## KimChee

8 vs 16 line cable?  Isn’t a huge difference is it?  I’m trying to resist buying ISN S16, since I already have OCC Silver Triton 8...Anyone have ISNS16 and ISN C16 I just ordered C16, but thinking of getting S16 DOR the hell of it


----------



## Richsvt

I ordered the S16 and should have it by Saturday. Was too captivated by the look. Will post once I get it...


----------



## hakuzen

candlejack said:


> I kinda like the upocc versions, but there's barely any feedback on those.
> 
> Out the ones you tried, which would you pick as the best balance between raw materials, components and construction quality for under (or around) $100?


i've ordered the neotech version. will report. i doubt it's neotech wire, though (can't find that wire at neotech site).
conductor quality is usually bloated in all these chinese cables.

i can't be sure of all materials, components and build quality, because can't know the true material of the wire, can't unscrew the plugs in most cases, etc.
based in my conductivity measurements, look, and listening, cable 130 (now below $70) is quite decent (when compared to other cables using exact wire, 131 and 132, cable 130 shows quite better built construction, reflected in its superior conductivity and comfort grade; and this confirms my preference for that spacious eidolic styled jack). very flexible, not noticeable sound degradation (which is what we most can expect from a cable). but true quality of the wire is doubtful (i usually don't like painted wire).
cables 133, below $100 when at sales, could have better conductor quality, true 6n occ, awesome customizable build construction but tiny jack strain relief, and sleeve is a bit more rigid then 130 (guess 130 is a kind of TPE, while 133 is true thin PVC).
quality of conductor in cable 125 is questionable (alloy copper?), but sound is perfect to me. worse jack, and not very flexible, though. new silver plated alloy? version uses same plugs and divider than cable 130, which i love, but not tested yet.
these 3 are my favs at the moment. i'd say cable 130 is the best balanced considering all the parameters you've told, together with price.



KimChee said:


> 8 vs 16 line cable?  Isn’t a huge difference is it?  I’m trying to resist buying ISN S16, since I already have OCC Silver Triton 8...Anyone have ISNS16 and ISN C16 I just ordered C16, but thinking of getting S16 DOR the hell of it


double conductivity of 16 cores vs 8 cores, but at expense of double weight and thickness. they are like 2 x 8 cores wires together. haven't tried 8 cores version, but they seem a good value considering how much they cost


----------



## Palash

KimChee said:


> 8 vs 16 line cable?  Isn’t a huge difference is it?  I’m trying to resist buying ISN S16, since I already have OCC Silver Triton 8...Anyone have ISNS16 and ISN C16 I just ordered C16, but thinking of getting S16 DOR the hell of it


Got C16 few days ago and H16 and S16 coming this week. Then I will do a comparison.


----------



## rustyvinyl (Apr 5, 2019)

Yeah!
My 160 should be arriving next Monday !


----------



## candlejack

@hakuzen 
Thanks again for the info. I think I will go for one of the GU cables. They showed up on my aliexpress searches before and they always caught my eye, but I was not prepared to pay that kind of price. Now that I read your review of them, I am confident enough that this is what I've been looking for. 

Were you able to determine if the "occ silver" is pure silver or silver plated copper? In your initial impressions you said that there isn't much difference sound-wise between the copper and the silver. Are you still of that opinion? What about softness, any difference there?

Lastly, how often do sales come up? I'd like to avoid paying $130 (plus import tax), but I'm not willing to wait until Black Friday or anything like that.


----------



## geagle

@candlejack Aliexpress just finished a sale for its anniversary last week ..... GU was 20% off .

They do have sales with some regularity, but it IS some months in between, usually


----------



## hakuzen (Apr 5, 2019)

candlejack said:


> @hakuzen
> Thanks again for the info. I think I will go for one of the GU cables. They showed up on my aliexpress searches before and they always caught my eye, but I was not prepared to pay that kind of price. Now that I read your review of them, I am confident enough that this is what I've been looking for.
> 
> Were you able to determine if the "occ silver" is pure silver or silver plated copper? In your initial impressions you said that there isn't much difference sound-wise between the copper and the silver. Are you still of that opinion? What about softness, any difference there?
> ...


i doubt it's pure silver at that price.
check, for example, new acrolink cables (160, 161). <$50 frequently. most chinese cables use acrolink wire (budget decent quality), but these are full acrolink branded cables (known wire and plugs).
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000005778029.html (copper)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000005778029.html (tin/silver plated copper, same price, approx.)
the pure silver version, same thickness, costs 4x. in this case, you can be confident it's pure silver.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32918477475.html

also, when listening to gu's cables, i didn't find differences between copper and silver ones. even at first impression, sound was a bit warmer with silver color one. i have to edit my review. not pure silver.
they both are not so soft than tpu or silicone sleeved cables. sleeve used looks pvc, less soft and flexible, but more resistant and durable. not noticeable microphonics, though.

unfortunately, gu doesn't use to do periodic discounts of his cables, like other shops. he only did sale offers at 11.11 (black friday) and 3.28 (AE anniversary).

if you can hold on a bit, i'd wait my report of cables 160 and 161 (acrolink). build quality seems very similar to gu cables (heat shrink strain reliefs included, grr; i prefer silicone or tpe progressive strain reliefs..). they are also true 6n occ wire, and thicker (0.10mm*19 instead of 0.08mm*19), so better conductivity.  the sleeve is different. their price is more reasonable than not discounted gu ones.


----------



## candlejack (Apr 5, 2019)

@geagle Yeah, I was aware of the AE promotion, but I thought I was set at that point. 

@hakuzen Thanks for making me hesitate again.  You bought the Acrolink cables last week. right? I guess it's not gonna kill me to wait a couple of weeks. BTW, what in the world possesses you to buy all these cables?  Of course, it's great for all of us here, but it probably costs you a small fortune to compile such a database.


----------



## hakuzen

hehehe, sorry for creating new doubts.

i might be kind of obsessive, dunno; i'll try to sell many of the cables i purchased to test, soon


----------



## KimChee

Ordered my S16 cable today lol...I’d prob order H16, but I don’t care for hybrid cables usually


----------



## fokta

my 130 has arrived... almost 1 week after order....


 

below is compare to my Abnormalz.... 130 is thinner and less stiffer...
Break in it first before impression
 


earlier in the morning I tried Horus. Only can said. .. this is really big boy toys....


----------



## Richsvt

The S16 is a huge cable. I have them on my TFZ Queen at the moment. Don't know how they'll go when walking around, we'll see. Still, just a beautiful cable. I'll post some shots of it later. Trying to get over the smell of the packaging. It was the foam insert holding the connectors. Letting it air by the window to see if that helps. Initial reaction is that I'm happy so far.


----------



## Richsvt

Here is the S16 next to an 8-core copper that I had for some time.


----------



## KimChee

Huge cable...looks really well built.  I get my C16 on Monday...looks like a garden hose




Richsvt said:


> Here is the S16 next to an 8-core copper that I had for some time.


----------



## fokta

my short impression, of cable 130.
break in for around 10 hours (inc. demo and comparing). Effect after break in is only get tighter in Low and mid, IMO.

DAP Cayin N5iiS. 
IEM Solaris
flac songs (Whoa, Dacoit Duel, bury a friend etc) 
Adapter 4.4 to 2.5.
song volume in 15-18 with High Gain
The cables :
 
SLitz SE, 130 and my Abnormalz...

after 2 hours in the morning with good coffee, reseting my ear by listening using Slitz SE then in sequence I go with Abnormalz then 130.
in Summary, 
I find 130 is neutral tends to warm. And I dont like it but I loved it.... at last not a warm cable in 4.4 in my cable collection..... 

The following Comparison is just between 130 with Abnormalz. 
All are seen from 130 perspective:

Low:
more puncy, a bit Boomy and less detail rumble. 
Overall the bass and sub bass is very good.

Mid:
a bit recess, still detail, not to good separation between lo Mid and Bass. 
Overall, can be challenging for mid centric lover. 

High: 
More detail and layered High, more sparking but can be troublesome with Hi Mid. 

Dynamic : with volume 16, is more dynamic than Abnormalz. 

Soundstage : I heard a bit wider, this is can be because the high freq is more..

Highlights song :
Dacoit duel by Rahman, Hi Mid get better detail. 
Jeenge by Infected mushroom & no Surprises by radiohead, Very detail and layer High. Mid a bit recess
Bury a friend by Billie Eilish, Puncy bass but less detail rumble. bass tights (no Boomy).


----------



## ForceMajeure (Apr 7, 2019)

deleted
ah nevermind, that store is banned


----------



## Slater

Anyone ever seen this cable?

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bsfuqQcY

Looks interesting


----------



## battosai

Slater said:


> Anyone ever seen this cable?
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bsfuqQcY
> 
> Looks interesting


Wrong link, leads to AE homepage


----------



## Slater (Apr 7, 2019)

battosai said:


> Wrong link, leads to AE homepage



Works for me:



Maybe this link will work better. Give it a try:

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32959803387.html


----------



## battosai (Apr 7, 2019)

Slater said:


> Works for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one works for me. Thanks
Edit: looks like the Ibasso IT01s cable...


----------



## Slater

battosai said:


> This one works for me. Thanks
> Edit: looks like the Ibasso IT01s cable...



I forget what they call that type of wire.



The conductors are twisted together differently vs most regular cable (that’s not foil shielding, it’s actually the conductors).

I don’t know if it’s any better for conductivity (or has some other advantage), but it sure looks good.


----------



## hakuzen

Slater said:


> Works for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Slater said:


> I forget what they call that type of wire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's like cable 115. internal insulated layer, and external shielding layer.
an external shielding layer should be connected to the plugs mass, and have lower resistance than internal signal conductor, to help reducing EMI. not critical for a 1.2m cable, though.
but this cable uses that external layer to carry signal (cold, negative signal?) when balanced. not ideal, because positive and negative signals should travel through identical wires.
guess it's not critical either. both layers show same resistance


----------



## KimChee (Apr 8, 2019)

I received my ISN C16 today.  I’ve never owned an IEM cable this thick...bout to burn this thing in...I figure it will be a better match with the TF10 to tame down the treble a bit and bring out the bottom end...I’m hoping the S16 will match up well with the Roxanne, though I love the Triton 8.  

What amazes me is just 3-4 years ago you couldn’t get a Twag for less than $350 or so and an 8 conductor cable forget it $500 at least.  Now you can get 8 and 16 conductor cables for around $50.  I like the budget cables however I’d like to try a high end gold plated silver 8 conductor cable for my Roxanne though I know I’d be spending about $400 used...

Roxanne with Triton Audio Triton 8 OCC Silver, TF10 Custom with Penon Audio 8 Conductor Copper Cable, ISN C16



ISN C16, 8 conductor Copper, Triton 8 OCC Silver


----------



## mixman

I am trying to figure out which of the better 16 core silver cables have headphone connections for Audeze and newer Hifiman or Focal?  Don’t have any IEM’s, so for me I am just looking for the better headphone cables on AliExpress.


----------



## KimChee

mixman said:


> I am trying to figure out which of the better 16 core silver cables have headphone connections for Audeze and newer Hifiman or Focal?  Don’t have any IEM’s, so for me I am just looking for the better headphone cables on AliExpress.



I was thinking about getting a SPC16 and trying to take apart the connector and soldering it to my D7000 for example...though it’s already got a pretty good 5N OFC cable...you might be able to get David at Triton Audio to retermimate the end for you?


----------



## mixman

KimChee said:


> I was thinking about getting a SPC16 and trying to take apart the connector and soldering it to my D7000 for example...though it’s already got a pretty good 5N OFC cable...you might be able to get David at Triton Audio to retermimate the end for you?


 Thought about the retermination option but unfortunately it would raise the cost and about time I get them, ship them out, it would be a while before I would have cables ready to use.


----------



## Jstew622

I ordered a C16 cable from Pennon on Ali on Feb 20th and it still hasnt arrived. Ive contacted them and they say there is a backup at usps. Usps says online that they are preparing to receive the shipment. 

Anyone else had this issue before? I have 9 days to open a dispute.


----------



## hakuzen

added measurements and comments of cables 160 and 161 (acrolink), to my list.
superb conductivity, clean sound at similar level than top cables of my list (copper version, which i prefer to silver plated version in this case).
expectations are satisfied.
they don't have chin slider, but you can add it at your own. i use an o-ring, or a silicon tube:


(details of cables 160, 161, 125, and 133 copper)


----------



## jbr1971

Jstew622 said:


> I ordered a C16 cable from Pennon on Ali on Feb 20th and it still hasnt arrived. Ive contacted them and they say there is a backup at usps. Usps says online that they are preparing to receive the shipment.
> 
> Anyone else had this issue before? I have 9 days to open a dispute.



I ordered 2 cables directly from Penon Audio's website on March 22, and they shipped March 25. I received them yesterday (the 8th).

When I looked up the shipment tracking they were received and processed by USPS in Chicago on March 30, then it took USPS over a week to get them from Chicago to Michigan. Not impressed with USPS.


----------



## Jstew622

jbr1971 said:


> I ordered 2 cables directly from Penon Audio's website on March 22, and they shipped March 25. I received them yesterday (the 8th).
> 
> When I looked up the shipment tracking they were received and processed by USPS in Chicago on March 30, then it took USPS over a week to get them from Chicago to Michigan. Not impressed with USPS.




 Yeah mine says: Status Pre-Shipment Origin Post is Preparing Shipment.


Weird thing is that I ordered KZ stars eartips from a seller on ebay and it was shipped with the same carrier. This was ordered after this package and they sent the wrong size. So they sent a replacement of the correct size and those arrived yesterday.


----------



## Slater




----------



## kingdixon

Slater said:


>



Ye tell me about it, iam waiting for 4 packages, one has hit 3 month, the rest only 15 days passed .. i feel depressed 

I gotta be honest though they reach my country pretty fast, but customs love to keep em in for a couple of month.


----------



## HungryPanda

over the last year I have had three packages never turn up and one that I never ordered arrived


----------



## warriorpoet (Apr 9, 2019)

Has anyone else tried the Tanchjim Oxygen Upgrade Cable? I just got mine in and WOW what a difference from the stock cable! It's nicely build, relatively inexpensive and, uniquely, cloth covered. That it can also be found at Penon, who ship with lightning quick ferocity is a major plus in my book!

5N OCC and KILLER looks, too!


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> ...one that I never ordered arrived



Anything good?


----------



## HungryPanda

no just a small female hiking jacket of rather good quality


----------



## battosai

Received my new isn S8 today. Great comfort  beautiful build quality. I think 8 cores is the sweet spot, 16 cores is overkill
My most used toys:
Crappy 6 cores top,  S8 middle, boa constrictor bottom:


----------



## Jstew622

Do they have the ISN S8 in 3.5mm with mmcx connectors? If so it seems like I may have to wait for that. Seems like my original C16 got lost in the mail so Ill likely get a refund and order S8 for my BGVP DM6. 

Think that will be a good match for this IEM?


----------



## courierdriver

Just received my 2.5 mm balanced ISN C16 and an iem case from Penon audio which I bought on Aliexpress on March 29 2019. Shipping info stated it would arrive to me here in Canada between April 27-May 24 2019. Got it today...less than 2 weeks later. Just regular shipping via Hong Kong/Xpress post. They even marked the customs docs as "gift" and put a declared value of $10 USD. No extra fees, just landed safely in my mailbox. I'm very impressed with how quickly this got here. Bought this to use with my Kanas Pro. Here are some pics:
This is with the stock Lyre 3.5 mm single ended cable. Next is with the C16.


----------



## courierdriver




----------



## Zeff

Hello. Which one of these cable would you recommend for KPE? Or some other cable in the same price range?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...019.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.69352e0eLZUv15
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...214.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.69352e0eLZUv15


----------



## hakuzen

Zeff said:


> Hello. Which one of these cable would you recommend for KPE? Or some other cable in the same price range?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...019.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.69352e0eLZUv15
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...214.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.69352e0eLZUv15


these look very similar, probably same wire.

decent cables in that segment of price, from my list, are 052, 053, 062, 063, 065, 070


----------



## galangerz

are there any cables made to fit QDC iems?


----------



## rustyvinyl (Apr 11, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> added measurements and comments of cables 160 and 161 (acrolink), to my list.
> superb conductivity, clean sound at similar level than top cables of my list (copper version, which i prefer to silver plated version in this case).
> expectations are satisfied.
> they don't have chin slider, but you can add it at your own. i use an o-ring, or a silicon tube:
> ...



Have been running in my 160 for 3days already.
I'm not sure if it's due to PCOCC or what....this cable sounded more detail and transparent. I didn't expect a cable to be able do that. Maybe all the while I've been using sub par ones 
It's a good match with e4000.
Only complain is the very stiff heat shield at the mmcx. Can't get a good seal if you're out and about. I removed them.
Great quality connectors.
Good buy and thanks for the recommendation hakuzen!


----------



## Palash

Jstew622 said:


> Do they have the ISN S8 in 3.5mm with mmcx connectors? If so it seems like I may have to wait for that. Seems like my original C16 got lost in the mail so Ill likely get a refund and order S8 for my BGVP DM6.
> 
> Think that will be a good match for this IEM?


Yes ISN S8 with 3.5 mm and mmcx available.


----------



## hakuzen

added resistance measurements of cables 060, 061, 062, and 063 to my list. they are budget nicehck cables.
060 (copper 8 cores) could be the best conductivity and plugs in <$10 price segment (you can get it <$8). acceptable sound.
061 (spc 8 cores) conductivity is quite worse, but price is also appealing.
once again, not impressed with 16 cores versions. copper version has even worse conductivity than its 8 cores sibling. but sound is decent.
all them are very soft and flexible.
(lists links can be found in my signature)


----------



## Zerohour88

hakuzen said:


> added resistance measurements of cables 060, 061, 062, and 063 to my list. they are budget nicehck cables.
> 060 (copper 8 cores) could be the best conductivity and plugs in <$10 price segment (you can get it <$8). acceptable sound.
> 061 (spc 8 cores) conductivity is quite worse, but price is also appealing.
> once again, not impressed with 16 cores versions. copper version has even worse conductivity than its 8 cores sibling. but sound is decent.
> ...



 I ordered the 061 from 27/3 sale, but still have not got it. Pity about the conductivity though.


----------



## bk123 (Apr 12, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> added resistance measurements of cables 060, 061, 062, and 063 to my list. they are budget nicehck cables.
> 060 (copper 8 cores) could be the best conductivity and plugs in <$10 price segment (you can get it <$8). acceptable sound.
> 061 (spc 8 cores) conductivity is quite worse, but price is also appealing.
> once again, not impressed with 16 cores versions. copper version has even worse conductivity than its 8 cores sibling. but sound is decent.
> ...



I got no 063 from your list and it is better than my stock cable at least. I thought the blue dot meant +ve pin. I have no measurement tool and was guessing the blue dot as positive pin.
Thank you for letting us know that the blue dot indicates -ve pin.
My next target is number 130 from your list.


----------



## superuser1

bk123 said:


> I got no 063 from your list and it is better than my stock cable at least. I thought the blue dot meant +ve pin. I have no measurement tool and was guessing the blue dot as positive pin.
> Thank you for letting us know that the blue dot indicates -ve pin.
> My next target is number 130 from your list.


Actually when it comes to these chi-fi cable makers the blue dot is really a mess. I have come across cable makers who dont follow this rule. It's best to have a small cheap multimeter if you buy a lot of after market cables.


----------



## koven

Kenneth Galang said:


> are there any cables made to fit QDC iems?



Any 2-pin 0.75mm will fit. Standard is 0.78mm though so you'll need to specify your order. Most cable makers offer the option.


----------



## galangerz

koven said:


> Any 2-pin 0.75mm will fit. Standard is 0.78mm though so you'll need to specify your order. Most cable makers offer the option.


fair. how about the UE styled connector? with the recessed (or protruded) pin and reversed polarity? can I just request that as well?


----------



## hakuzen (Apr 13, 2019)

Kenneth Galang said:


> fair. how about the UE styled connector? with the recessed (or protruded) pin and reversed polarity? can I just request that as well?


there are few cables terminated with 2pins housing. kz zsn and new kz zs10pro use that kind of termination, so you could search "zsn cable"; but the results are cheap cables (kz, jc ally, xltrade..). you can also search for QDC or anole at lunashops (4 cables available, atm), or at aliexpress.
you can use any other 2pins termination (0.75mm, or even 0.78mm probably), although the connection won't be as secure as with 2 pins housing, and the result will be longer.
edit: guess cables for some tfz also works, if the size of the cavity matches with qdc.
this cable, for example, isn't bad (i've just received it):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...-78mm-MMCX-IE80-IM-Connector/32964307166.html
or
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/8-S...Earphone-Headset-2-5mm-3-5mm/32965501955.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/8-S...Earphone-Headset-2-5mm-3-5mm/32965501955.html
edit2: about polarity, the only way to ensure is using cables where QDC shows in their description. otherwise, look for straight plugs with no ear guides (well, ear guides can be removed or remolded)


----------



## Slater

hakuzen said:


> there are few cables terminated with 2pins housing. kz zsn and new kz zs10pro use that kind of termination, so you could search "zsn cable"; but the results are cheap cables (kz, jc ally, xltrade..). you can also search for QDC or anole at lunashops (4 cables available, atm)
> you can use any other 2pins termination (0.75mm, or even 0.78mm probably), although the connection won't be as secure as with 2 pins housing
> edit: guess cables for some tfz also works, if the size of the cavity matches with qdc.
> this cable, for example, isn't bad (i've just received it):
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...-78mm-MMCX-IE80-IM-Connector/32964307166.html



I’m sure there will be more cable choices coming with the ZSN style plug. KZ is making more of their IEMs with that style of plug.


----------



## galangerz

hakuzen said:


> there are few cables terminated with 2pins housing. kz zsn and new kz zs10pro use that kind of termination, so you could search "zsn cable"; but the results are cheap cables (kz, jc ally, xltrade..). you can also search for QDC or anole at lunashops (4 cables available, atm), or at aliexpress.
> you can use any other 2pins termination (0.75mm, or even 0.78mm probably), although the connection won't be as secure as with 2 pins housing, and the result will be longer.
> edit: guess cables for some tfz also works, if the size of the cavity matches with qdc.
> this cable, for example, isn't bad (i've just received it):
> ...



perfect thank you


----------



## Slater

Anyone tried this cable?

$70 sounds awfully cheap for 100% pure silver


----------



## warriorpoet

warriorpoet said:


> *Original silver cable:*
> L 110mR
> R 90mR
> 
> ...


I measured the Tanchjim cable and posted it in the O2 thread, but thought y'all might appreciate the data


----------



## hakuzen

Slater said:


> Anyone tried this cable?
> 
> $70 sounds awfully cheap for 100% pure silver


@Dsnuts got one of these, iirc.
probably pure silver.. plated copper


----------



## Dsnuts

Those are excellent cables. I use it on my AndromedaS. It has a lot of silver content on the material and sounds like it. I like it over the stock litz cable that came with the AndroS. IMO completely worth the money spent on a set.


----------



## fuhransahis

Anyone have any sound impressions on the ISN C16 cable? Perhaps against an EA Ares II?

Have seen some post pics and that they received it but no sound impressions so far, unless I missed it?


----------



## Palash

fuhransahis said:


> Anyone have any sound impressions on the ISN C16 cable? Perhaps against an EA Ares II?
> 
> Have seen some post pics and that they received it but no sound impressions so far, unless I missed it?


I have received all ISN 16 core cables and going to compare them soon. But i don't have Ares , just got EA Origin.


----------



## Palash

Off topic - I am using Loctite 243 on my loose cable plug threads is there any other better solution available ?


----------



## courierdriver

fuhransahis said:


> Anyone have any sound impressions on the ISN C16 cable? Perhaps against an EA Ares II?
> 
> Have seen some post pics and that they received it but no sound impressions so far, unless I missed it?


I can give you some impressions, but please take what I say with a grain of salt, because there are variables involved which must be factored into the equation. First, I dont have the EA Ares II, so I cant compare to it; I can only compare to the Lyre cable which came stock with my Kanas Pro. The Lyre sounds really great on it's own, but I wanted a 2.5mm balanced to run from my Fiio Q1MK2. So, right off the bat, no matter what, there is a difference in single ended vs. balanced. More power from balanced output makes a difference right there, so trying to make a fair comparison is more of an apples to oranges sort if thing. Balanced with more power coming from the dac/amp vs single ended from the lower powered 3.5 output. After about 10-12 hours with the C16 though; here are my thoughts:
So far, I have not noticed any significant difference compared to the Lyre in the bass. That's not a bad thing because the Lyre is already great in that area. Plenty of sub bass and slam with both on my KPE. The mid bass, upper bass, and mids seems to have a bit more body and warmth with the C16, but not giving up the definition, giving the fairly neutral KPE a more enjoyable sound and makes vocals sound more lifelike. Treble is also a bit smoother and a bit less sharp to me compared to the Lyre, but the C16 doesn't get in the way of the details by doing this. It just helps in making brighter recordings sound less strident and easier to listen to. Where the C16 is very noticeably better, is in the imaging and soundstage. There is a much better sense of separation between instruments and voices and a bigger sense of space. The width of the soundstage is bigger and extends outside either side of my head; the depth is also improved. These last two things actually shocked me because the KPE was already exceptional just with the stock cable. The C16 just made things even wider and deeper sounding. Then again, I can't be certain that all of this isn't just a result of using the balanced output of the Fiio, which has about 50% more power than the single ended out. Either way, the C16 looks killer and feels great. To me, it was worth the $60 I paid just for the looks and build quality alone. The fact that it sounds great is icing on the cake.


----------



## Slater (Apr 14, 2019)

Palash said:


> Off topic - I am using Loctite 243 on my loose cable plug threads is there any other better solution available ?



When you say loose cable threads, do you mean the threads on the body of a 3.5mm plug?

You could try 2-part epoxy if you want a permanent solution.

Also, Loctite 263 is even stronger than 243. It requires a heat gun to remove however. Super strong stuff though.


----------



## Palash

dddddd ddd


Slater said:


> When you say loose cable threads, do you mean the threads on the body of a 3.5mm plug?
> 
> You could try 2-part epoxy if you want a permanent solution.
> 
> Also, Loctite 263 is even stronger than 243. It requires a heat gun to remove however. Super strong stuff though.


Yes the 3.5 mm plug.


----------



## hakuzen

i'd use one of these removable by heat resins. this allows to repair the plug if broken or weak solders inside


----------



## assassin10000

Palash said:


> dddddd ddd
> 
> Yes the 3.5 mm plug.



You could slip a piece of vinyl or rubber hose over the 3.5mm plug and use pliers to hold & tighten it up. This works way better than fingertip strength.


----------



## perfecious

courierdriver said:


> Where the C16 is very noticeably better, is in the *imaging and soundstage*



This is attributed to the much lower crosstalk you get with balanced output. It's not because of the cable. Treble smoothness and warmth (sometimes tonality, depending on the IEM) is the main thing you will hear with the pure copper C16 cable.


----------



## candlejack

hakuzen said:


> added measurements and comments of cables *160 and 161 (acrolink)*, to my list.
> superb conductivity, clean sound at similar level than top cables of my list (copper version, which i prefer to silver plated version in this case).
> expectations are satisfied.
> they don't have chin slider, but you can add it at your own. i use an o-ring, or a silicon tube:
> ...



How the hell did I miss this post?! Was waiting anxiously for the report on the Acrolink cables. Great to see see such good measurement results. For me it's between this (ref 160) and the GUCraftsman spc cable (ref 133). Could you offer more comments on connector quality and cable ergonomics? How do they compare in terms of softness, thickness, microphonics, general comfort around the ear? Could you please post more side-by-side pics, with some details of the connectors? Any direct impressions on sound differences between these two? Thanks a lot!



rustyvinyl said:


> Have been running in my 160 for 3days already.
> I'm not sure if it's due to PCOCC or what....this cable sounded more detail and transparent. I didn't expect a cable to be able do that. Maybe all the while I've been using sub par ones
> It's a good match with e4000.
> Only complain is the very stiff heat shield at the mmcx. Can't get a good seal if you're out and about. I removed them.
> ...



Thanks for the report. Are you happy with the comfort?


----------



## rustyvinyl

candlejack said:


> How the hell did I miss this post?! Was waiting anxiously for the report on the Acrolink cables. Great to see see such good measurement results. For me it's between this (ref 160) and the GUCraftsman spc cable (ref 133). Could you offer more comments on connector quality and cable ergonomics? How do they compare in terms of softness, thickness, microphonics, general comfort around the ear? Could you please post more side-by-side pics, with some details of the connectors? Any direct impressions on sound differences between these two? Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the report. Are you happy with the comfort?



Hi,the cable is a little stiff. 
And like hakuzen said, the heat shield is too stiff as well. Both at the plug and mmcx connectors. Other than that it's a great buy.


----------



## hakuzen

candlejack said:


> How the hell did I miss this post?! Was waiting anxiously for the report on the Acrolink cables. Great to see see such good measurement results. For me it's between this (ref 160) and the GUCraftsman spc cable (ref 133). Could you offer more comments on connector quality and cable ergonomics? How do they compare in terms of softness, thickness, microphonics, general comfort around the ear? Could you please post more side-by-side pics, with some details of the connectors? Any direct impressions on sound differences between these two? Thanks a lot!


they both are soft, but not as flexible as other cheaper wires. 133 is more flexible than 160. braid work in 160 is tighter, conductor is a bit thicker (although total diameter of the cable is similar, like you can see at pics), and opaque pvc sleeve used might be harder. so 160 is stiffer.
microphonics use to be paired with rigidity, so some more microphonics as well. however, didn't notice them when listening to music. way less microphonics than found in typical cheap stock cables.
i don't have problems with rigidity, if it isn't extreme. but if flexibility is one of your main goals, forget 160.

about comfort around the ear, you can choose if you want ear guides when ordering cable 133. heat shrink plastic used in both. in the case of 133, Gu twists the 4 cores, and the result is narrower and more uniform. in the case of 160, the 4 cores keep braided.
you can always cut and remove the whole guide. haven't got issues with any of them, even wearing glasses. but guess that heat shrink guides could be too rigid for some people.

connectors. 133 uses alo audio (or styled alo audio) plugs. 160 uses acrolink plugs. both great quality, imo. acrolink jack is wider and longer than alo audio. i like both much more than oyaide or furutech styled jacks (found more problems in these ones).
strain relief in jack is also a heat shrink plastic. much longer in the case of 160. this is not ideal. too much rigid. i use to add rubber or silicone strain reliefs in these cases, to get more durability.
mmcx plugs of 160 are also my fav mmcx plugs. repairable plugs, although couldn't unscrew them easily (hope both jack and plugs can be unscrewed by applying a bit of heat).



 

it's difficult to do AB with cables, and differences are minimal. but both are on top of my list regards of sound preservation. very clean sound with both.

cables 160-161 are a great chance of getting a good wire (comparable to cables between $70 and $130) for less than $48 when at sale


----------



## hakuzen

added measurements of cable 155 to the list.
advertised as pure silver at most places, it's spc, not pure silver cable. resistance around 250mΩ.
it's funny to see prices going from $80 ("pure silver") to $27 (but not 2.5/4.4mm jacks) at different shops. the cable is identical.




links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32963189583.html nicehck cy1
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32963249926.html nicehck vs audio
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32982939514.html toneking avckck
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32964307166.html antcodo (way cheapest!, various terminations, but not 2.5/4.4mm)
(there are other shops and re-brands)


----------



## courierdriver

perfecious said:


> This is attributed to the much lower crosstalk you get with balanced output. It's not because of the cable. Treble smoothness and warmth (sometimes tonality, depending on the IEM) is the main thing you will hear with the pure copper C16 cable.


Makes sense. Like I said in my post, my impressions are based only on the differences in sound based on what I was hearing when I swapped in the C16 with a balanced termination. It would have been nice if I had a balanced version of the Lyre cable on hand which would have made a direct comparison more meaningful. I kind of figured that the balanced out had more to do with it though. I noticed a similar change with my Massdrop Hifiman 4xx when I switched the cable from single ended to balanced.


----------



## Netrum

Hey everyone.

I love the cable that came with my iBasso IT10 and i would love to have something similar with my Nighthawks.

Have any of found a similar looking cable online with 2.5mm jacks so that i can use them with the nighthawks?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## perfecious

My OKCSC adapter just arrived.

 

Can't test it yet, because my cable hasn't arrived yet. I've noticed that it's not glued or cemented, in fact, the grey piece is kinda unscrewed, and I can easily screw it. Hope it's not damaged, but if it is, at least I can resolder it (if it's not some bizarre construction that can break from me "opening it" ofc). And now... going back to waiting for the cable.


----------



## candlejack

perfecious said:


> My OKCSC adapter just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't test it yet, because my cable hasn't arrived yet. I've noticed that it's not glued or cemented, in fact, the grey piece is kinda unscrewed, and I can easily screw it. Hope it's not damaged, but if it is, at least I can resolder it (if it's not some bizarre construction that can break from me "opening it" ofc). And now... going back to waiting for the cable.



I don't think it's particular to your copy. I bought 2 similar adapters from them and they both unscrew accidentally in normal use. The one I was able to test was working at least. 

To keep it screwed in I added some fabric thread to the screw thread to generate some extra resistance. Works so far, but I wouldn't recommend this brand of adapters.


----------



## zeppu08

So i bought a regular 2 pin cable and didnt notice that the port of the iem where i will be using it is a recessed one. Any chance where i can buy an adoptor of the 2 pin to make it go into the recessed port? Thanks!


----------



## zeppu08

perfecious said:


> My OKCSC adapter just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't test it yet, because my cable hasn't arrived yet. I've noticed that it's not glued or cemented, in fact, the grey piece is kinda unscrewed, and I can easily screw it. Hope it's not damaged, but if it is, at least I can resolder it (if it's not some bizarre construction that can break from me "opening it" ofc). And now... going back to waiting for the cable.



Bought also one of this and got it also unscrewed a bit and can be easily open. Working perfectly fine and happy with it.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

candlejack said:


> I don't think it's particular to your copy. I bought 2 similar adapters from them and they both unscrew accidentally in normal use. The one I was able to test was working at least.
> 
> To keep it screwed in I added some fabric thread to the screw thread to generate some extra resistance. Works so far, but I wouldn't recommend this brand of adapters.


I have these too and construction is good. But the female jack doesn't have enough friction and I keep loosing connection in one of the channels even when moved slightly.

I recommend this pigtail for about the same price. No issues with connection so far. It's as good as my $60 adapter from Ted.




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2-5...to-TRRS-Female-Audio-Adapter/32852088300.html


----------



## candlejack

Analysis paralysis... :-?


hakuzen said:


> They both are soft, but not as flexible as other cheaper wires. 133 is more flexible than 160. Braid work in 160 is tighter, conductor is a bit thicker (although total diameter of the cable is similar, like you can see at pics), and opaque pvc sleeve used might be harder. so 160 is stiffer.
> Microphonics use to be paired with rigidity, so some more microphonics as well. However, didn't notice them when listening to music. Way less microphonics than found in typical cheap stock cables.
> I don't have problems with rigidity, if it isn't extreme. *But if flexibility is one of your main goals, forget 160*.



Thanks for the details. Like you pointed out, my biggest issue with rigidity has to do with the microphonics that come with it, not so much the mechanical quality itself. There is a comfort element too, but that's secondary. If you've ever tried the ALO Ref. 8 cable, how do these compare to it? For me the Ref 8 is unacceptable in terms of stiffness and microphonics. You say forget the 160 if you want flexibility, but is 133 sufficiently better or should I forget that one as well?


----------



## Cevisi

He


candlejack said:


> Analysis paralysis... :-?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the details. Like you pointed out, my biggest issue with rigidity has to do with the microphonics that come with it, not so much the mechanical quality itself. There is a comfort element too, but that's secondary. If you've ever tried the ALO Ref. 8 cable, how do these compare to it? For me the Ref 8 is unacceptable in terms of stiffness and microphonics. You say forget the 160 if you want flexibility, but is 133 sufficiently better or should I forget that one as well?


Hey got question what do you like more to listen your andros or the hd600


----------



## candlejack

Cevisi said:


> Hey got question what do you like more to listen your andros or the hd600


I like the Andromeda more for everything.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Please help me understand how can a small difference in cable/wire resistance, e.g. from 0.5 to 0.3 or 0.1 Ohm, really matter?

The reasonable success of Resistance Adapters, ranging from about 20 to 200-300 Ohm rather supports an evidence of insignificance of small resistance changes.

The science behind Resistance Adapters is simple and straightforward:
1) Higher resistance requires increase in voltage (that comes as a significant limitation of this approach), but then if the source can supply the higher voltage then the signal-to-noise and the dynamic range become better.
2) The internal resistance/impedance of the source is removed as a factor.

A direct evidence of the success of using the higher resistance (of effectively cables)  is the number of recent offerings of high-impedance earbuds (150, 300 and even 400 Ohm). It makes a really good sense there since higher dynamic ranges and less noise are very useful to get the best out of large dynamic drivers.


----------



## candlejack

PhonoPhi said:


> Please help me understand how can a small difference in cable/wire resistance, e.g. from 0.5 to 0.3 or 0.1 Ohm, really matter?
> 
> The reasonable success of Resistance Adapters, ranging from about 20 to 200-300 Ohm rather supports an evidence of insignificance of small resistance changes.
> 
> ...


Isn't the validity of what you're saying limited to continuous, quasi-steady signals? For quickly changing voltages and sine-type signals, should this be true as well? Intuition tells me that having additional energy loss in the wire should not help with anything, rather the opposite.


----------



## PhonoPhi

candlejack said:


> Isn't the validity of what you're saying limited to continuous, quasi-steady signals? For quickly changing voltages and sine-type signals, should this be true as well? Intuition tells me that having additional energy loss in the wire should not help with anything, rather the opposite.



Scientifically, improving the signal-to-noise ratio has general validity for all signals. As well, removing the impedance/resistance of the source as a factor is universally applicable. 

Practically, Resistance Adapters work well, and the success of high-impedance offerings in earbuds supports this point as well.


----------



## hakuzen (Apr 16, 2019)

candlejack said:


> Analysis paralysis... :-?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the details. Like you pointed out, my biggest issue with rigidity has to do with the microphonics that come with it, not so much the mechanical quality itself. There is a comfort element too, but that's secondary. If you've ever tried the ALO Ref. 8 cable, how do these compare to it? For me the Ref 8 is unacceptable in terms of stiffness and microphonics. You say forget the 160 if you want flexibility, but is 133 sufficiently better or should I forget that one as well?


no, 133 is more flexible. not the most flexible, but quite decent. i tried microphonics after your first question. found more microphonics in a flexible wire (moondrop crescent stock) than in both 133 and 160. touched and moved the wire while listening to music, and didn't hear any microphonics.



PhonoPhi said:


> Please help me understand how can a small difference in cable/wire resistance, e.g. from 0.5 to 0.3 or 0.1 Ohm, really matter?
> 
> The reasonable success of Resistance Adapters, ranging from about 20 to 200-300 Ohm rather supports an evidence of insignificance of small resistance changes.
> 
> ...


the resistance of your cable gets added to the output impedance of your gear.
while dynamic drivers impedance uses to be more or less uniform along the frequencies, balanced armatures impedance can vary a lot. if your total output impedance is big, you'll experience tonal alterations from your armatures.
so resistance of your cable can be critical when using BA or hybrid iems.
that's the main reason of looking for low resistance cables. of course, if your gear output impedance is 4 ohms, for example, 0.5 to 0.1 ohms in your cable means almost nothing.
there are other minor reasons, like more power and dynamic range perception at same voltage when resistance is lower, or damping factor.


----------



## candlejack

PhonoPhi said:


> Scientifically, improving the signal-to-noise ratio has general validity for all signals. As well, removing the impedance/resistance of the source as a factor is universally applicable.



I'm having a bit of trouble with this statement of yours:


PhonoPhi said:


> [...] but then if the source can supply the higher voltage then the signal-to-noise and the dynamic range become better.



Are you assuming that the increased voltage comes clean, i.e. without an increase in noise?


----------



## PhonoPhi (Apr 16, 2019)

candlejack said:


> I'm having a bit of trouble with this statement of yours:
> 
> 
> Are you assuming that the increased voltage comes clean, i.e. without an increase in noise?



The background noise of few mVs is constant, so using higher voltages brings better signal-to-noise and dynamic range, assuming the same "cleanness"/fluctuations of the driving voltage.


----------



## PhonoPhi

hakuzen said:


> ...
> the resistance of your cable gets added to the output impedance of your gear.
> while dynamic drivers impedance uses to be more or less uniform along the frequencies, balanced armatures impedance can vary a lot. if your total output impedance is big, you'll experience tonal alterations from your armatures.
> so resistance of your cable can be critical when using BA or hybrid iems.
> ...



The resistance of IEMs alone is from 14 Ohm to much higher values, so how  can 0.1-0.3 Ohm difference matter?
Impedance adapters are routinely used to reduce noise of sensitive multi-BAs IEMs.

In my limited experience,  75 Ohm (Dunu) adapter helps a bit with the sound of some multi-BAs and does not make much perceptible (to me) difference with others.


----------



## randomnin

@hakuzen, a lot of cables you've measured seem to have black versions (at least judging by the similar plugs and makers and sellers; NiceHCK branded ones, for example). Do you have any idea whether there are differences in impendances?

Also, there seems to be a paucity of L-shaped plug cables... why is that?


----------



## galangerz

my qdc anole has an impedance of 17-19 ohms. what should I look for when it comes to cables and sources?( rn I have the se100 which I think has an output impedance of 1 ohm balanced and 1.5 ohm SE)


----------



## archy121

perfecious said:


> My OKCSC adapter just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't test it yet, because my cable hasn't arrived yet. I've noticed that it's not glued or cemented, in fact, the grey piece is kinda unscrewed, and I can easily screw it. Hope it's not damaged, but if it is, at least I can resolder it (if it's not some bizarre construction that can break from me "opening it" ofc). And now... going back to waiting for the cable.



Do you intend to use this with your phone or some new DAP ? 
Do you expect sound improvement using a balanced cable with this adapter to unbalanced 3.5mm  source ? Curious ..


----------



## KimChee

Just FYI I’m sell an ISN C16 and S16 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/isn...ble-isn-c16-16-conductor-copper-cable.904578/


----------



## hakuzen (Apr 17, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> The resistance of IEMs alone is from 14 Ohm to much higher values, so how  can 0.1-0.3 Ohm difference matter?
> Impedance adapters are routinely used to reduce noise of sensitive multi-BAs IEMs.
> 
> In my limited experience,  75 Ohm (Dunu) adapter helps a bit with the sound of some multi-BAs and does not make much perceptible (to me) difference with others.


tonal alteration depends of the impedance curve of the iem/BAs, and of the total output impedance of your gear (source+cable). with high output impedance (like you get with a 75 ohms adapters), you'll get harsher highs for some iems, or just the opposite, depending of iem impedance curve.
for example, you tame highs peaks with kz zs6, but they are harsher with kz zs5 ( https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1553#post-13777787 ).
in general, it's not a good idea to use that kind of simple impedance adapters just for reducing hiss with multi-BA iems, except if you know the exact iem impedance curve and you are seeking for a particular tonal alteration.
you can learn in this great thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...urements-in-post-3-tutorial-in-post-2.800208/
for instance, check what a 100 ohms output impedance do to some BA iems: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...torial-in-post-2.800208/page-10#post-13107087
of course, if you don't notice 5-10dB differences at important frequencies, or don't mind them, you can use whatever you like..



randomnin said:


> @hakuzen, a lot of cables you've measured seem to have black versions (at least judging by the similar plugs and makers and sellers; NiceHCK branded ones, for example). Do you have any idea whether there are differences in impendances?
> 
> Also, there seems to be a paucity of L-shaped plug cables... why is that?


i add measurements of every color versions i own, so you can check them. if there aren't measurements for an specific color, you can't ensure that the wire used for that color will be the same than other color versions. in fact, wire used is different for each color frequently (cables 052, 053, for example). sometimes, the manufacturer/distributor states that difference about wire used in the description of each cable, like in cables 062 and 063.

dunno why straight jacks are more common than L-shaped jacks. it should be great to be able to choose the type of jack, like in boutique expensive cables.
about 2pins plugs, L-shaped plugs don't allow different polarities (and there are 3 types of polarities at least), so straight 2pins plugs are more versatile.


archy121 said:


> Do you intend to use this with your phone or some new DAP ?
> Do you expect sound improvement using a balanced cable with this adapter to unbalanced 3.5mm  source ? Curious ..


let me answer this, because i also have many of these adapters, and every cable i purchase now is balanced.
no sound improvement, but the adapter allows you to use balanced cables in single end outputs. the opposite (single end jacks/cables in balanced output) is not possible. so balanced cables are more versatile, but you need the adapter.


----------



## hakuzen

Kenneth Galang said:


> my qdc anole has an impedance of 17-19 ohms. what should I look for when it comes to cables and sources?( rn I have the se100 which I think has an output impedance of 1 ohm balanced and 1.5 ohm SE)


the lower, the better, always.
ideal is to stay under 1 ohm (output impedance + cable); if your SE output is 1.5 ohms, a total of 1.7 ohm will be better than 2.1 ohm, after adding the cable. but there won't be big difference between 1.6 ohms and 1.8 ohms, for example.
hope you get an idea of the proportion.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Apr 16, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> tonal alteration depends of the impedance curve of the iem/BAs, and of the total output impedance of your gear (source+cable). with high output impedance (like you get with a 75 ohms adapters), you'll get harsher highs for some iems, or just the opposite, depending of iem impedance curve.
> for example, you tame highs peaks with kz zs6, but they are harsher with kz zs5 ( https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1553#post-13777787 ).
> in general, it's not a good idea to use that kind of simple impedance adapters just for reducing hiss with multi-BA iems, except if you know the exact iem impedance curve and you are seeking for a particular tonal alteration.
> you can learn in this great thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...urements-in-post-3-tutorial-in-post-2.800208/
> ...


OK. We can agree that 75-100 Ohm impedance can affect some IEMs strongly, especially, as your evidence suggests, using less than optimal sources.

OK. 5-10 dB extreme differences can be measured for 100 Ohm added impedance, but how much of the real difference for changing from about 0.5 Ohm to 0.1 Ohm (several hundred (!) times less), plus this change being on top of typical 16+ Ohm for the overall circuit - should be unperceivable in practical measurements, as it seems to be the case.

Now, if you have a good cable to recommend with a 2.5-mm L-shaped plug, 2 pins, for under $40 - we can disregard all the "scientific mumbo-jumbo" and fully enjoy the audiophilic experience  
(I love my 8-core cable - beautiful and comfortable - other than its straight plug killing my fragile DAP).


----------



## galangerz

hakuzen said:


> the lower, the better, always.
> ideal is to stay under 1 ohm (output impedance + cable); if your SE output is 1.5 ohms, a total of 1.7 ohm will be better than 2.1 ohm, after adding the cable. but there won't be big difference between 1.6 ohms and 1.8 ohms, for example.
> hope you get an idea of the proportion.



gotcha thanks! does 125 still stand as your least resistive cable? I think it's this one on Lunashop

http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6039


----------



## perfecious (Apr 16, 2019)

archy121 said:


> Do you intend to use this with your phone or some new DAP ?
> Do you expect sound improvement using a balanced cable with this adapter to unbalanced 3.5mm  source ? Curious ..



I will be using it with my Axon 7 phone for the time being (the reason why I bought that particular adapter was because it's 90 degrees, and it's reasonably priced ofc). I've ordered cable 125 in balanced, so when I get a good player with balanced output, I can use the cable without having to buy another one. I am thinking of buying an ES100 at some point, or a spiritual successor to it (if somebody makes it), or get an actual good DAP, although that will take a long time for me . The axon 7 has really good channel separation, so the only step up would be completely differential balanced (dual DACs and so on). No point in dealing with single end anymore. I've just checked crosstalk measurements of the *Chord Mojo*/*Hugo* btw, out of curiosity _(those devices have only single end outputs)_, and it blew my mind, that for such an expensive gear, very average (although, totally expected). The only way it can be used without sacrificing stereo imaging and accuracy, is with a separate amp (a good one), using it only as DAC. Anyway, that's a different story.  

- - -

And about resistance and adapters and cables and stuff, I believe that in most cases ANY "artificial" resistance (added load) acts like a filter, to some extent _(not very good/conductive cables, impedance adapters, and crossovers - that one is obvious ofc )_. Depending on how good the amp is, and if It can offset the "artificial load" with enough "power", you might get better/worse results, but nonetheless, you are always messing with the signal when you do it, _*usually*_ filtering very high frequencies. That's why you are "killing the amp noise" when you use the adapters (like my 20ohm adapter with the 27ohm TRN V80). You are also killing your signal, something I've experienced first hand with my DM6 and a couple of phones, using an 80ohms adapter. That's also the reason why even higher impedance adapters like the 80 ohm one "balances" the frequency response to such extend, that it kills the resolution of the DM6. Yeah, the noise is gone, but also a good chunk of the "good signal", because it basically gets "filtered". There must be a ratio between the actual "work impedance" (that of the drivers, which for the DM6 for example is ~20ohms), and the artificial (filter) one (80ohms for example),but I havent researched that yet. All I know is, the 20ohm impedance has very little effect, but the 80ohm pretty much kills the SQ.

- - -

Another interesting thing that I wanted to share a few days ago, is that I tested cable *(060)* with my CCA C16 *(thanks to a friend that gave it to me for testing)*, a cable that has very respectable ~206mOhms, vs. the TRN V80's cable (which is #*043* and measured to be ~720mOhms), and... with the NICEHCK cable, didn't have almost any amp noise with the axon 7, while the TRN cable had the noise, almost as bad as the noise I get with the DM6. *The TRN cable also has a very strange characteristic, which introduces some sort of strange distortion, similar to that of a tube amp.*  There is this "thickness/muddiness" to the notes, and the subbass/timbre is very extended, and soft/warm, as if I have turned on the "tube amp simulation" on my galaxy s7 edge. No Idea why I get this behavior, but the more interesting thing to me, is the question why the lower resistant cable (the $9 #060 NICEHCK) was much cleaner, without amp noise (or at least almost inaudible), while the higher impedance (more filtering) TRN cable had this noise problem. Now, I've talked about "variable output impedance" on phones, as well as how difference of the conductive properties of the surface of the wire changes sound, so this could be due to several things:

1. That difference of ~500mOhms between the cables is enough to put the amp on the axon 7 in even higher impedance mode, which is something I don't think is the case (most devises have 2, one is the lower impedance mode for things up-to ~17ohms, and everything above is in high-impedance mode), but I'm still leaving it as a possible option _*(reason why I even entertain this option will be below under the context section, because of the CCA C16 and it's peculiarity)*_;

2. The TRN wire is the most strange wire ever, causing this strange behavior, apparently some sort of cheap SPC, which results in more amp noise (hiss), but that doesn't explain the extended (bigger) bass response, that we don't usually get with typical cheap SPC. So, not really sure what to think yet, but I will find out.

3. The cardinal rule of pure copper vs spc, which no mater the overall resistance of the cable, a silver plated surface will always have more treble extension, BUT, again - the 060 cable was cleaner, the notes/ were fast and precise, with better clarity in the treble, and it had better treble extension than the TRN cable (which kinda sounds rolled off and too smooth, in addition to the thickness and muddiness). It's bizarre. Could be all of these things to some degree.

And now I have to give some context to all of that. So here it goes:

*#1 - Device used:* Axon 7 in SuperHiFi mode (it's like high gain + DAC filters), high internal impedance (I can't give exact number, because it varies, but it was measured to be around 6ohms in that mode, so - very high, but it also makes the C16 sound amazing, with no recess in the mids, more on that below);

*#2 - IEM used:* CCA C16 (8BA IEM), rated to be 32ohms at 1kHz, but it was measured to be around ~41ohms at the pins, so - this is the most important point of context - we have basically a _*rough idea*_ of the "dip in the impedance" of that IEM (the mids), which is why they get forward with the axon 7 in SuperHiFi (High Gain/impedance mode), to the point it sounds like a totally different IEM (amazing if I might say, even with the hiss problem). The overall sound/behavior is the same with the cables.

*#3 - The cables:* The TRN V80's _*(043) trn spc 4c (black,thick coat) *~720mOhms, _and the NICEHCK's _*(060) hck ct3 ofc 8c cable *~206mOhms_. I've also tried another cheap KZ silver plated cable which I believe is cable *032 *(Typical cheap silver plated sound I would assume - sound is thin, treble extension is more - which is exactly what I need with the C16, but unfortunately it's too grainy/fuzzy, and it has the most amp hiss/noise of all the cables, so... I guess, it does it's job as a silver plated cable , but it's drawbacks are more than it's benefits)

*#4 - Music used:

Fleetwood Mac - Never Going Back Again* (HiRes 24-96 FLAC) for testing acoustic performance, note thickness and treble;



* * *

*Tangerine Dream - Turn Of The Tides* (16-44.1 FLAC) for testing the bass/subbass/low-end extension in complex tracks (best example where I hear this "tube-amp like distortion" with the TRN cable).

_(Not available on youtube, check the link if you want )_

* * *

*The Black Eyed Peas - My Humps* (16-44.1 FLAC) - Just for bass, hard to notice the "distortion", but good for evaluating bass quantity.



* * *
Here's some pics (sorry about the KZ cable and the mess, it just doesn't wanna behave ):




And also sorry about not having a pic of the 060 NICEHCK cable. I kinda forgot to take one. Ofc, these are just some "initial" ramblings about my experience with cables the last month. Once I get my 125 cable, I will go real insane, testing and figuring out what's happening, but I need that "reference" cable first. It will be very interesting (to me at least). 

_(Damn, this damned post turned in to a book again...)_


----------



## candlejack

hakuzen said:


> no, 133 is more flexible. not the most flexible, but quite decent. i tried microphonics after your first question. found more microphonics in a flexible wire (moondrop crescent stock) than in both 133 and 160. touched and moved the wire while listening to music, and didn't hear any microphonics.



I just noticed that Acrolink has 16 core versions of their 8 core cables as well. They seem to be the same in terms of material used with just geometries being different:
A) 8 core, 19 * 0.10mm per core (link to cable)
B) 16 core, 7 * 0.10mm per core (link to cable) 

A has a larger equivalent cross-section so should have better conductivity, but I imagine B should be softer because of the more distributed thickness (and also being thinner overall). Then again, you have more "sleeve" material, so maybe the opposite is true. Any thoughts? I'm hoping B might be the best compromise for me between build, performance and ergonomics.


----------



## hakuzen

Kenneth Galang said:


> gotcha thanks! does 125 still stand as your least resistive cable? I think it's this one on Lunashop
> 
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6039


yep, still the least resistive cable, but there are 20 different cables below 150mOhm (still great conductivity) in my list.


----------



## hakuzen (Apr 17, 2019)

candlejack said:


> I just noticed that Acrolink has 16 core versions of their 8 core cables as well. They seem to be the same in terms of material used with just geometries being different:
> A) 8 core, 19 * 0.10mm per core (link to cable)
> B) 16 core, 7 * 0.10mm per core (link to cable)
> 
> A has a larger equivalent cross-section so should have better conductivity, but I imagine B should be softer because of the more distributed thickness (and also being thinner overall). Then again, you have more "sleeve" material, so maybe the opposite is true. Any thoughts? I'm hoping B might be the best compromise for me between build, performance and ergonomics.


you are right about your guesses. A section is 0.30mm2 per signal (total cable resistance around 95mOhm); B section is 0.22mm2 (around 120mOhm).
but the sleeve used in B is not like A PVC sleeve. it looks thinner, besides of transparent; if it is TPE or similar, it will be more flexible. a buyer of B reports some microphonics; if sleeve is made of teflon, it won't be much flexible.


----------



## mlb11

I've been reading this thread with interest and find it very helpful. I am looking to purchase a cable for my iems (mmcx/3.5) and are overwhelmed by the choices. My only problem is that I need to have the cable by the beginning of next month which seems to eliminate most of the Asian distributors and also custom manufacturers. Does anyone have any suggestions on where I could get a decent quality cable within a week or two? 

I saw that BTG had "ready to ship" cables (I was thinking of the midnight one), but then read reviews that said they can be unreliable in getting items shipped. 

Thanks for any advice/help!!


----------



## candlejack

mlb11 said:


> I've been reading this thread with interest and find it very helpful. I am looking to purchase a cable for my iems (mmcx/3.5) and are overwhelmed by the choices. My only problem is that I need to have the cable by the beginning of next month which seems to eliminate most of the Asian distributors and also custom manufacturers. Does anyone have any suggestions on where I could get a decent quality cable within a week or two?
> 
> I saw that BTG had "ready to ship" cables (I was thinking of the midnight one), but then read reviews that said they can be unreliable in getting items shipped.
> 
> Thanks for any advice/help!!


It's hard to recommend a "decent" cable without knowing the budget. But you're right, less than 2 weeks is tough if you're buying from China, although I've had pretty good experiences so far.


----------



## mlb11

candlejack said:


> It's hard to recommend a "decent" cable without knowing the budget. But you're right, less than 2 weeks is tough if you're buying from China, although I've had pretty good experiences so far.



Thanks for the thoughts! My budget is less than $100 and I live in the US.


----------



## candlejack

hakuzen said:


> *A buyer of B reports some microphonics*; if sleeve is made of teflon, it won't be much flexible.


I noticed that too. Not too reassuring, but it also depends on what the expectations and prior experiences were for that user.
Last question. You said you preferred the copper to the spc version (160 over 161), but it's not clear to me if you meant the sound or something else.


----------



## candlejack

mlb11 said:


> Thanks for the thoughts! My budget is less than $100 and I live in the US.


Sounds like you might be in the same place I was when joining this thread a couple of weeks ago. You could follow the conversation from this first post. It was mostly @hakuzen who replied to my questions and I think that's the information you're looking for as well. We go through cable features like conductor quality, ergonomics and price. You still need to go through a few pages, but should narrow it down enough.

If you're curious what my (almost) conclusion is, then I'm about to order this Acrolink cable.


----------



## mlb11

candlejack said:


> Sounds like you might be in the same place I was when joining this thread a couple of weeks ago. You could follow the conversation from this first post. It was mostly @hakuzen who replied to my questions and I think that's the information you're looking for as well. We go through cable features like conductor quality, ergonomics and price. You still need to go through a few pages, but should narrow it down enough.
> 
> If you're curious what my (almost) conclusion is, then I'm about to order this Acrolink cable.



Thanks for the direction! Yes, these posts are very helpful and the cable you have settled on has great specs and price. Given my time constraints, are there any sites who warehouse these cables in the US? I'm concerned shipping times from China might take too long.


----------



## hakuzen (Apr 18, 2019)

candlejack said:


> I noticed that too. Not too reassuring, but it also depends on what the expectations and prior experiences were for that user.
> Last question. You said you preferred the copper to the spc version (160 over 161), but it's not clear to me if you meant the sound or something else.


yes, it was about sound, because i love the look of the purple cable (it's also available in orange, and in green, iirc).
my first impression was copper version sounded much better, but when i tried a few days later, i'm not sure which one i prefer. sound with copper is great, but found some details (never heard before) at mids and highs with spc version, while keeping full lows textures. differences are minimal between good quality cables, copper or silver. my ears and mood seem to like changing everyday.. during last AB, liked these acrolink cables over any other else..


----------



## candlejack

Ok, bought the 16 core Acrolink cable in SPC. The wait begins.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Ok. Big dum dum question here. I just got the NiceHCK 16 core copper 2 pin cable. Its for my C10. Obviously the red side is Right and the white side is Left. Where the confusion lies is that there is a small blue mark on the bottom pad and a red tip on the pin directly above the blue mark. LOL. What to do? Im confused on how to connect the cable. Any help in this area is most needed.


----------



## Slater (Apr 18, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Ok. Big dum dum question here. I just got the NiceHCK 16 core copper 2 pin cable. Its for my C10. Obviously the red side is Right and the white side is Left. Where the confusion lies is that there is a small blue mark on the bottom pad and a red tip on the pin directly above the blue mark. LOL. What to do? Im confused on how to connect the cable. Any help in this area is most needed.



I’m 98.712% sure the blue is ground (—).

Which on KZ and CCA is the FLAT side of the 2-pin female socket.

It’s easy for me to remember because the flat side looks like a minus sign (ie “—“ is flat, just like the flat part of the 2-pin socket is flat).

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1194#post-13516067


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> I’m 98.712% sure the blue is ground (-).
> 
> Which on KZ and CCA is the FLAT side of the 2-pin female socket. It’s easy to remember because the flat side looks like a minus sign (ie “—“ is flat, just like the flat part of the 2-pin socket).
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1194#post-13516067


And the red on the pin would indicate + but they are on the same side. Confusing.


----------



## Slater (Apr 18, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> And the red on the pin would indicate + but they are on the same side. Confusing.



Do you have a multimeter handy? That would determine the correct orientation in under 10 seconds.

If I saw that cable, I would assume red=right. So in other words:

Red plug=right, with blue dot facing the flat part (—) of the CCA 2-pin socket

Clear plug=left, with blue dot facing the flat part (—) of the CCA 2-pin socket 

But some manufacturers do the opposite for some strange reason, so who knows. That’s why a multimeter check would remove all guesswork.


----------



## superuser1

BadReligionPunk said:


> And the red on the pin would indicate + but they are on the same side. Confusing.


I think I have these.. are these the ones without ear guides? I'll check and let you know.


----------



## superuser1 (Apr 18, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> And the red on the pin would indicate + but they are on the same side. Confusing.


On the cables i have ordered the blue dot denotes +ve.. these are the ones without preformed ear guides.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...911.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.56ac4c4dkDQyDF


----------



## music_man

Look at my other post. For a little more you get the best bar none. So why not spend a bit more? I mean not much more than these. Also Dyson Audio on Ebay will build you anything you want for dirt cheap. Cables in the store have crazy mark ups.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> Do you have a multimeter handy? That would determine the correct orientation in under 10 seconds.
> 
> If I saw that cable, I would assume red=right. So in other words:
> 
> ...



yea I have a multimeter.


superuser1 said:


> On the cables i have ordered the blue dot denotes +ve.. these are the ones without preformed ear guides.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...911.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.56ac4c4dkDQyDF



Those are what I have. Very soft and flexable. Just confused by them.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Apr 19, 2019)

By the way thanks guys :]

So if Im understanding correctly. The blue line is + and should plug into the rounded part of the c10? I was just cornfused because the blue line is on the same side as the red pin so I was wondering if its + or -


----------



## candlejack (Apr 19, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> By the way thanks guys :]
> 
> So if Im understanding correctly. The blue line is + and should plug into the rounded part of the c10? I was just cornfused because the blue line is on the same side as the red pin so I was wondering if its + or -


Does it really matter though? It should only affect polarity, which makes no real difference, right? The drivers are pretty much "symmetrical" aren't they?


----------



## Slater (Apr 19, 2019)

candlejack said:


> Does it really matter though? It should only affect polarity, which makes no real difference, right? The drivers are pretty much "symmetrical" aren't they?



If the earphone has a crossover, it does matter. The crossover components (such as capacitors) can be permanently destroyed by reversing + and —.

I’ve never personally had it happen to me, but I talked to a guy who knew the owner of a CIEM shop who did have 2-pin CIEMs returned because of destroyed crossover components. The reason? Plugging it in backwards. 

Obviously, it’s not an issue with mmcx.


----------



## candlejack

Slater said:


> If the earphone has a crossover, it does matter. The crossover components (such as capacitors) can be permanently destroyed by reversing + and —.
> 
> I’ve never personally had it happen to me, but I talked to a guy who knew the owner of a CIEM shop who did have 2-pin CIEMs returned because of destroyed crossover components. The reason? Plugging it in backwards.
> 
> Obviously, it’s not an issue with mmcx.


Then probably my understanding is lacking here (never was much of an electrical/electronics engineer). Because the way I see it, it's not that + signal is always greater than -, but that - is "ground", so a stable reference, while + is an oscillating signal that goes above and below the value of -. In the graph of a sine wave, the x axis would be the -, and the sine curve itself would be the +.

Did a quick google search and capacitors can be symmetrical or asymmetrical, but when using asymmetrical capacitors I would imagine there are some diodes or something that ensure the correct polarity at that point in the electrical circuit.

So you and I cannot be correct at the same time. If you are right, then what am I missing?


----------



## geagle

@Slater @candlejack I'm even less of a electrical guy than Candlejack, myself - I plug things in, they work (or not ) - that's about it for me, but on the IMR R1 thread there was a long discussion about the first batch of R1 Zeniths having some problems with the right piece being wired reversed. This led, in turn, to a situation in which, when ordinary 2-pin wires were being plugged in normally,  the IEMs were out of phase, and this was audible, while if you reversed the right wire (only), things were fine (as it matched the the wiring of the right piece) - you can test that online, for instance here: https://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_polaritycheck.php . 

So I imagine that crossover destruction is not the only one problem you can get (though maybe the only permanent one?), by reversing polarity.


----------



## Slater (Apr 19, 2019)

candlejack said:


> Then probably my understanding is lacking here (never was much of an electrical/electronics engineer). Because the way I see it, it's not that + signal is always greater than -, but that - is "ground", so a stable reference, while + is an oscillating signal that goes above and below the value of -. In the graph of a sine wave, the x axis would be the -, and the sine curve itself would be the +.
> 
> Did a quick google search and capacitors can be symmetrical or asymmetrical, but when using asymmetrical capacitors I would imagine there are some diodes or something that ensure the correct polarity at that point in the electrical circuit.
> 
> So you and I cannot be correct at the same time. If you are right, then what am I missing?



Well, I am not an EE either (just a hobbyist), so I am certainly no expert on the subject.

But I do know that it all depends on how the particular manufacturer designs the crossover circuit, what exact type of components (such as capacitors) are used, etc.

I have personally never seen an IEM crossover with a diode. That would be a great way to add protection to the circuit though. I suspect they’re not used because they must add some sort of unwanted characteristic (perhaps affecting the sound in some negative way).

Also, some capacitors are more forgiving than others. Tantalum capacitors (the kind used in most IEM crossovers) are, I believe, particularly sensitive to reverse polarity. Some go into a degraded state that they can recover from, similar to a circuit breaker tripping. Others can actually blow open like a fuse, and be permanently damaged. In the case of the CIEM manufacturer I mentioned, that is apparently what happened and they sounded extremely bad. They had to be sent back to the manufacturer for replacement of the damaged components.

Also, from the research I did previously when looking into this exact topic, I seem to remember one of the defining differences when considering the capacitor damage risk was the fact that audio voltages use AC not DC. I don’t remember the exact specifics of why that mattered, but the articles I found on the topic had an explanation that made perfect sense at the time.

Before that, I never really cared too much about it because I never seemed to have any problems. But ever since reading that information, I am anal about determining the correct polarity of cables and IEMs before I even use them for the 1st time. So much so that I usually engrave a very small dot or mark (to indicate +) on the cable and IEM itself so I don’t screw it up down the road. Since doing that, it makes it idiot proof and easy to keep it all straight, especially since I’m always swapping around aftermarket cables a lot.

If you search Google for capacitor polarity and tantalum capacitor information, there was quite a bit of information on the topic and I’m sure you’ll run into many of the same resources I found.


----------



## Slater (Apr 19, 2019)

geagle said:


> @Slater @candlejack I'm even less of a electrical guy than Candlejack, myself - I plug things in, they work (or not ) - that's about it for me, but on the IMR R1 thread there was a long discussion about the first batch of R1 Zeniths having some problems with the right piece being wired reversed. This led, in turn, to a situation in which, when ordinary 2-pin wires were being plugged in normally,  the IEMs were out of phase, and this was audible, while if you reversed the right wire (only), things were fine (as it matched the the wiring of the right piece) - you can test that online, for instance here: https://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_polaritycheck.php .
> 
> So I imagine that crossover destruction is not the only one problem you can get (though maybe the only permanent one?), by reversing polarity.



So that audiocheck thing is actually testing phase, which is different from polarity.

I know the terms are sometimes used interchangeably in the audio world, and even that site uses it wrong. But they are 2 different things.

Phase would be when 1 of the 2 speakers are wired opposite of one another. In other words, if your left side had the + pin of the cable plugged into the - of the IEM socket. And the Right side was correctly plugged in (ie + pin of the cable plugged into the + of the IEM socket).

Reverse polarity would be both plugged in backwards. In that case you could be in phase but your have reverse polarity.

So basically you always want to be in phase and have correct polarity.

If you are out of phase, then at least 1 side has reverse polarity.

I will also mention that polarity does not matter on single dynamic driver IEMs as long as they are wired in phase with one another. It’s only when you have multi-driver IEMs when it is important to ensure correct polarity.


----------



## hakuzen

BadReligionPunk said:


> Ok. Big dum dum question here. I just got the NiceHCK 16 core copper 2 pin cable. Its for my C10. Obviously the red side is Right and the white side is Left. Where the confusion lies is that there is a small blue mark on the bottom pad and a red tip on the pin directly above the blue mark. LOL. What to do? Im confused on how to connect the cable. Any help in this area is most needed.


blue mark was negative signal (balanced)  / ground (single end) in every unit of that kind of cable i purchased (nicehck 16 cores copper, 16 cores spc, 8 cores copper, 8 cores spc).
but @superuser1 unit is different (blue mark is +).
so better use your multimeter to ensure polarity of yours.


----------



## PhonoPhi

BadReligionPunk said:


> By the way thanks guys :]
> 
> So if Im understanding correctly. The blue line is + and should plug into the rounded part of the c10? I was just cornfused because the blue line is on the same side as the red pin so I was wondering if its + or -



I am not sure if it will help or will add to more confusion: on my preformed similar cables - the blue dot is outside (away from the nozzle). It is actually a rounded side in my KZ AS10, & CCAs C10 & C16.


----------



## bk123

hakuzen said:


> blue mark was negative signal (balanced)  / ground (single end) in every unit of that kind of cable i purchased (nicehck 16 cores copper, 16 cores spc, 8 cores copper, 8 cores spc).
> but @superuser1 unit is different (blue mark is +).
> so better use your multimeter to ensure polarity of yours.



I have the black 16 core spc of NiceHck and the blue dot is found negative when I got it multi-meter tested.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

So whats up with the red pins? The red pins suggest +, but the red pins on both sides are on the same side as the blue marks. Clearly you can see even on their stock photos, so I am assuming all of them are exactly the same. 
 

Weird. Seems like they need instructions or Im overthinking it too much. Unfortunately my Multimeter is one of those free ones from harbor freight, and I have no idea how to test this. there is no beep/continuity and don't know what else to do. Checking resistance doesn't give me anything either.


----------



## assassin10000

@BadReligionPunk 

Put it on 200ohm (in the green section on bottom/left). See what the leads are by themselves and then check if any different to each side of the connectors. Or if it doesnt register, then you know no continuity.


----------



## zeppu08

DM6 + cable 130


----------



## bk123

zeppu08 said:


> DM6 + cable 130



Please share your impression of this cable 130.


----------



## ForceMajeure

for this cable, the blue dots indicate negative signal btw. I have tested it


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Was just user error. My multimeter was working and I finally got everything situated correctly. The Blue dot was indeed negative which makes complete sense. Being as the plug was 2.5 balanced I was also able to figure out L and R and mark them appropriately. 

Great cable. Very comfortable and very soft/flexible. I love the black and copper color scheme. Looks great. Not to heavy for me. 
Anyway. Thanks to all that helped out.


----------



## Jon L

IMG_0009 by drjlo2, on Flickr

Cable 130 finally arrived.  When I first listened to it on CCA C16, I became somewhat worried, as the sound seemed similar to garden-variety silver-plated copper cables, i.e. bit of forward/etched low-treble to upper-mids with bass that is tighter but less in quantity/bloom.  
However, only after 24 hours of continuous burn-in, things are falling into a smoother, warmer balance with great resolution retained.


----------



## courierdriver

Jon L said:


> IMG_0009 by drjlo2, on Flickr
> 
> Cable 130 finally arrived.  When I first listened to it on CCA C16, I became somewhat worried, as the sound seemed similar to garden-variety silver-plated copper cables, i.e. bit of forward/etched low-treble to upper-mids with bass that is tighter but less in quantity/bloom.
> However, only after 24 hours of continuous burn-in, things are falling into a smoother, warmer balance with great resolution retained.


Looks awesome! Nice to read that it's making a difference.


----------



## 40lb

Other then Aliexpress and Penon, are there any other site to purchase cables?

Aliexpress doesn't have my address sadly and Penon doesn't have the cables I wish to purchase. I do know there are forwarding services but I don't want to pay $25 for the service on a $25 cable.


----------



## Cevisi

40lb said:


> Other then Aliexpress and Penon, are there any other site to purchase cables?
> 
> Aliexpress doesn't have my address sadly and Penon doesn't have the cables I wish to purchase. I do know there are forwarding services but I don't want to pay $25 for the service on a $25 cable.


Ebay amazon ect


----------



## subwoof3r

40lb said:


> Other then Aliexpress and Penon, are there any other site to purchase cables?
> 
> Aliexpress doesn't have my address sadly and Penon doesn't have the cables I wish to purchase. I do know there are forwarding services but I don't want to pay $25 for the service on a $25 cable.


Maybe try Taobao, but you will need an agent to import (so a few dollars added for that service).


----------



## 40lb

Took a look at Amazon, would not recommend there depending on what you want to get compared to Aliexpress some prices are close to double.
Most likely going to use Ebay.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## fzman

40lb said:


> Took a look at Amazon, would not recommend there depending on what you want to get compared to Aliexpress some prices are close to double.
> Most likely going to use Ebay.
> Thanks for the help.



The advantage for using Amazon is that the whole price is refunded if you return it- as opposed to losing the shipping charges from other 'vendors'.


----------



## galangerz

lunashop


----------



## subwoof3r (Apr 23, 2019)

Just received today my cable 125 
Total hype, I'm glad to finally get it!

Cable looks very premium to me (heavy and huge 4 cores, a bit like my NiceHCK "7N crystal copper" that I reviewed).

I let it burned for 7 hours approx for now, they sound amazing to me, nice overall clean, natural and detailed sound, great soundstage, great preserved original bass without any bleed into mids, etc. I'm currently listening to it.
Expect more impressions soon 
(I already removed earguides)

Some quick shots I just took to share with you guys :







'laters


----------



## kingdixon

subwoof3r said:


> Just received today my cable 125
> Total hype, I'm glad to finally get it!
> 
> Cable looks very premium to me (heavy and huge 4 cores, a bit like my NiceHCK "7N crystal copper" that I reviewed).
> ...



Daaaamn .. this cable looks nice


----------



## Plej

Hi guys. I've read a lot and I think I'm going to buy this one for my Andromeda: Cable

I'm looking for balanced plug, resolving sound with wide soundstage. If you have any better ideas than cable above please let me know


----------



## subwoof3r

hakuzen said:


> nope, it looks glued, like most chinese cables lately.. although i've not tried hard. don't know what kind of glue or epoxy they are using; depending of that, maybe some heat could help to unscrew it.



I just unscrewed my 125 and it wasn't glued at all, but there is a little heatshring all the long from the little tie to end of plug, so unfortunately I can't see if a solder is wrong or missing.
I screwed it back gently as the whole DIY into the plug looks very fragile (I hope I did not unsoldered anything while trying to screw it back).


----------



## bk123

Plej said:


> Hi guys. I've read a lot and I think I'm going to buy this one for my Andromeda: Cable
> 
> I'm looking for balanced plug, resolving sound with wide soundstage. If you have any better ideas than cable above please let me know



I guess hakuzen(forum member) had warned about lower conductivity of this cable precisely the gold version. I may be wrong though.


----------



## rendyG

Cable 130 is nuts!
Really satisfied with it as I got it for around $60 on ali sales.


----------



## Ziggomatic

This is probably a long shot, but I'm getting frustrating trying to search/browse AE: Has anyone come across a good 4.4mm balanced TF10 (.75mm) cable? They may not exist outside the high end custom shops, but I thought I'd check. Trying to outfit my trusty FLC8S for optimal R6 Pro usage thaaaaanks


----------



## subwoof3r

Just made (for the fun) some weight measurements in grams between cables *125*, *115* and *155* :


*115 : *



*155 :*



*125 :*


Without any surprise, the 125 is the heavier


----------



## hakuzen

Ziggomatic said:


> This is probably a long shot, but I'm getting frustrating trying to search/browse AE: Has anyone come across a good 4.4mm balanced TF10 (.75mm) cable? They may not exist outside the high end custom shops, but I thought I'd check. Trying to outfit my trusty FLC8S for optimal R6 Pro usage thaaaaanks


i started using filed lunashops' mmcx-2pins adapters with flc8s. then, used penon adapters; their pins look 0.75mm (thinner than most 2pins). the sockets have been stretched a bit, because now most of the 2pins chi-cables of my list fit flc8s


----------



## Cevisi

What is an good cheap mmcx 2.5 balanced cable ?


----------



## battosai

Define cheap


----------



## perfecious

Yo, got my 125 cable couple of days ago. Needless to say, I can't stop listening to music with it and my CCA C16. It does wonders for that IEM, just as I hoped/expected. The high-treble is no longer "smoothed" and "dull", and now it's very lively, with some strange sense of "reverb" that is just... blissful. Notes are sharp and precise, in fact, on technicalities when it comes to microdetails, the CCA C16 is on par with the DM6, with the overall "pleasantness/enjoyment/tuning" and soundstage definitely going to the CCA C16.

So yeah the C16 is on par with the DM6 using cable 125. Will go into more detail in the CCA thread, but if I had to choose between the *CCA C16 + cable 125* combo vs. the *DM6 and the NICEHCK cable 053*, I would go for the *CCA C16 + cable 125 *without a second thought. When I punch in the numbers, it's cheaper as well (~$80 for the C16 + ~70 for cable 125, versus ~190 for the DM6 + ~$20 for cable 053). Now, DM6 + cable 125 is another story, which I would guess the DM6 will pull ahead big time, but I don't have mmcx-2pin adapters to test the cable on the DM6, so I will leave it at that.

And now some pictures, comparing the wires and terminations:

  

1. is cable (053).
2. is cable (125).
3. is the (043) TRN V80 stock cable I was using until now, the one with the strange "distortion effect", thick notes and overall muddy presentation.
4. CCA C16 stock cable, sound wise is better than the TRN cable, but I can't stand the effing wire, and I can't use it because I need to remove the case on my phone, because of the crappy termination/jack.

Overall, I love the (125) cable. Not just the sound, but the freaking looks as well. I love the color of the copper, and how it feels. The only downsides to some would be it's a bit stiff, but that's not an issue for me, because I am not going to be using it on the go (it's too precious for that duuh), as well as the slight "problem" with the jack's strain-relief, which looks to be kinda useless, putting pressure on the solders most likely, like you guys mentioned before, so I will be ghetto fixing that just in case, with some electrical tape and possibly a zip tie.

 

That's it for now. Big thanks goes to @hakuzen for finding the best cables for us. Really appreciate your efforts, man!


----------



## ForceMajeure

125 is probably good for bondage as well


----------



## Jon L (Apr 25, 2019)

I wonder if I should try Cable 125 instead of Cable 130 I got for my CCA16.  Cable 130 is just too much "Nordost" sounding for CCA16 for portable use out of my LG G8.  Actually, Cable 125 quality copper but bit thinner would be ideal...

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cca-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.900149/page-37


----------



## zeppu08

Any diy ideas for a chin slider??


----------



## Slater

zeppu08 said:


> Any diy ideas for a chin slider??



I use 2 different DIY sliders:

1. Silicone o rings for mechanical keyboards. These work for really thick cables. A big bag of 125 is about $0.75. There’s only 1 size, but they do come in many colors (I use clear)

2. Rubber bands for orthodontic braces. These work on any cable, as they are smaller than the keyboard o rings. A bag of 100 is anywhere from free to $2 if you ask any local orthodontist in your city. The size and type you want is *1/8” X-Heavy non-latex*


----------



## warriorpoet

This thing is incredible. Thank you for the recco!


----------



## Dsnuts

Mass drop got these adaptors for iem use. Good deal for US customers with free ship. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://www.massdrop.com/buy/oe-audio-mmcx-0-78mm-2-pin-iem-adapters

Also on MD newer Linsul SPC cable. Looks good





https://www.massdrop.com/buy/linsoul-lsc09-iem-cable  $55 not bad. I like the copper braid on this cable. Seems to be real dense on the material. Should have some effect in the sound.


----------



## Jstew622

Think this cable would be better than the ISN s8 for the BGVP Dm6?


----------



## hakuzen

perfecious said:


> Yo, got my 125 cable couple of days ago. Needless to say, I can't stop listening to music with it and my CCA C16. It does wonders for that IEM, just as I hoped/expected. The high-treble is no longer "smoothed" and "dull", and now it's very lively, with some strange sense of "reverb" that is just... blissful. Notes are sharp and precise, in fact, on technicalities when it comes to microdetails, the CCA C16 is on par with the DM6, with the overall "pleasantness/enjoyment/tuning" and soundstage definitely going to the CCA C16.
> 
> So yeah the C16 is on par with the DM6 using cable 125. Will go into more detail in the CCA thread, but if I had to choose between the *CCA C16 + cable 125* combo vs. the *DM6 and the NICEHCK cable 053*, I would go for the *CCA C16 + cable 125 *without a second thought. When I punch in the numbers, it's cheaper as well (~$80 for the C16 + ~70 for cable 125, versus ~190 for the DM6 + ~$20 for cable 053). Now, DM6 + cable 125 is another story, which I would guess the DM6 will pull ahead big time, but I don't have mmcx-2pin adapters to test the cable on the DM6, so I will leave it at that.
> 
> ...


thanks for the review! i find cable 125 exactly as you describe, and also its pros and cons. glad you appreciate it like i do =)



warriorpoet said:


> This thing is incredible. Thank you for the recco!


thanks, glad you appreciate it like i do =)


----------



## Richsvt

Dsnuts said:


> Mass drop got these adaptors for iem use. Good deal for US customers with free ship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the look of the conversion connectors, seems like a good cheap alternative. I wonder if these generate any noise, at least a perceivable type...for the money, I think I might try it out...


----------



## Dsnuts

I think those adaptors will be more convienient for guys that have too much of one type of cable, for me mmcx and not enough of the others, 2 pin. Case in point. I recently got my MassDrop EE colab Zeus which is thus far is a great sounding iem but I would like to try out some of my nicer mmcx cables. Even though the Zeus is a 2 pin. These adaptors will let me try out my nicer mmcx cables on the Zeus so I can order an appropriate 2 pin set to go with my Zeus. For $20 spot these will come in handy.


----------



## hakuzen

Richsvt said:


> I like the look of the conversion connectors, seems like a good cheap alternative. I wonder if these generate any noise, at least a perceivable type...for the money, I think I might try it out...


didn't notice any noise.. their resistance is around 1 to 2 mOhm. short and well soldered.


Dsnuts said:


> I think those adaptors will be more convienient for guys that have too much of one type of cable, for me mmcx and not enough of the others, 2 pin. Case in point. I recently got my MassDrop EE colab Zeus which is thus far is a great sounding iem but I would like to try out some of my nicer mmcx cables. Even though the Zeus is a 2 pin. These adaptors will let me try out my nicer mmcx cables on the Zeus so I can order an appropriate 2 pin set to go with my Zeus. For $20 spot these will come in handy.


same here, to fit many mmcx cables into flc8s or moondrop blessing, in my case. these adapters are a great solution, they are the shortest i've seen


----------



## eponies54

Take a look at these products.  I have one of their $50 cables and they add pleasure to my headphone listening sessions.
http://www.acrolink.jp/english/products/index.html


----------



## Knightsfan11

Any recommendations for the Weston W30 IEM's? Looking for a more durable cable, which won't effect the sound. If it can enhance it, even better.


----------



## Palash

Offtopic
Commonly used adapters.
8 shares 19 core ,10 cm, SPC cable. Gold-plated Plug and beautiful blue Aluminum alloy shell. *Penon hi-fi adapters* Just awesome. Well built too.

My 2.5 mm balanced male to 3.5 mm balanced female adapter,
3.5 mm balanced male to 2.5 mm balanced female,





2.5 mm balanced male to 4.4 mm balanced female,
3.5 mm balanced male to 4.4 mm balanced female,



 

4.4 mm balanced male to 2.5 mm balanced female,
and finally 3.5 single ended male to 2.5 mm balanced female.


----------



## fokta (Apr 30, 2019)

fokta said:


> my short impression, of cable 130.
> break in for around 10 hours (inc. demo and comparing). Effect after break in is only get tighter in Low and mid, IMO.
> 
> DAP Cayin N5iiS.
> ...


was stuck in a very bad traffic... and doing cable swapping between 130 and Abnormal...
the source, N5iiS with Amp E12a + cable swapping and Solaris...

find that 130 give more dynamic, with Daff punk flac 24 bit Album Random Access Memory, Man, I will choose 130 all the way... it seems the cable need proper combo of amp to get its truth characters... @Dsnuts and @hakuzen, this is the best cable point out I have decide...
Even my Abnormal only shine when it plugs direct to DAP...


----------



## candlejack

Meanwhile, my Acrolink 16 core SPC has been stuck at local customs for a week now... ***!!! Don't these people know what's at stake here?!?!


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Apr 30, 2019)

Amazing, Palash, you've really got all contingencies covered with those adapters! Beautiful too!


----------



## keoki

sorry but I have a noob question....I see everyone referencing to cable 125, 135, etc. anyone have a link of purchase or what should I be searching for? Whats the differences? sorry for the inexperienced question.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Has anyone tried the new TRN 6 core cables for $6.5?


----------



## bk123

keoki said:


> sorry but I have a noob question....I see everyone referencing to cable 125, 135, etc. anyone have a link of purchase or what should I be searching for? Whats the differences? sorry for the inexperienced question.



Just go through this post: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...uck-cable-thread.891911/page-19#post-14637360 of @hakuzen and you will get answer of all your queries.
A big thank you to @hakuzen for such a great work on educating us on these affordable cables.


----------



## Slater

Dani157 said:


> Has anyone tried the new TRN 6 core cables for $6.5?


They look nice, but I wonder what effect only having 1 ground wire has on the conductivity?


----------



## Knightsfan11

Any comments on this cable? Looking for a thicker, sturdier cable for my Westone W30's.

https://www.minidisc.com.au/fiio-3-5mm-mmcx-earphone-cable-lc-3-5b


----------



## keoki

Is this the best option for a sub $100 cable? I currently have this, will the crystal copper silver plated cable make noticeable difference with DM6?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Slater said:


> They look nice, but I wonder what effect only having 1 ground wire has on the conductivity?


Ohh never thought about it! Will wait for impressions then


----------



## teecee5 (May 1, 2019)

Hey guys, does anyone have a cable for me?

*2pin*
under 60€
fits *recessed *socket
*angled *3.5mm jack


----------



## hakuzen (May 2, 2019)

added measurements of cables 128 (silver plated version of 125, 4 thick cores), 165 and 168 ("taiwan imported" wire and plugs, 4 cores copper occ and ofc respect.), 065 (jc ally copper color, 4 thick cores), and 070 (spc 16 cores, pink).

128 has better jack and spliter than 125. difficult to find sound differences. sound is clean, will have to use this longer to see if i like it more than my fav 125.

165 and 168 have the best quality mmcx plugs of my list (except of 100). precisely mechanized, they pop in and out easier, firm fit while allowing free rotation. jack and spliter are also great quality.
they are not much flexible. sound is clean. difficult to find sound differences. chance to get an overall good quality and nice looking cable when around 70USD and 35USD respectively.

065 cables are the cheap version of 125. very worse plugs and worse conductor quality, but sound is decent (less clean, some shouty impression), and price is fantastic.

070 is another 16 cores cable. 16 cores are usually the softest and most flexible. nice pink color in this case, if you like it.


i'm getting some analysis paralysis when trying to find sound differences of decent cables. used moondrop blessing yesterday to do cables AB. the differences are so subtle, i can't recommend expensive cables for such small improvement. just keep proportion.
i'm not going to purchase more cables (tons owned, i'll start gifting and selling them locally, instead). will only add cables other people send to me.
cheers!


----------



## teecee5

hakuzen said:


> added measurements of cables 128 (silver plated version of 125, 4 thick cores), 165 and 168 ("taiwan imported" wire and plugs, 4 cores copper occ and ofc respect.), 065 (jc ally copper color, 4 thick cores), and 070 (spc 16 cores, pink).
> 
> 128 has better jack and spliter than [...]



What is ment with those numbers? How do I look them up? Or find them in shops?


----------



## Broquen

teecee5 said:


> What is ment with those numbers? How do I look them up? Or find them in shops?



Just previous page.



bk123 said:


> Just go through this post: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...uck-cable-thread.891911/page-19#post-14637360 of @hakuzen and you will get answer of all your queries.
> A big thank you to @hakuzen for such a great work on educating us on these affordable cables.


----------



## teecee5

Im blind, sorry

for 2pin, the 0.75mm and 0.78mm, where is it measured? So I can measure it for my headphones myself (CustomArt Ei.xx 2pin recessed). Or does the 0.3mm even make any difference?


----------



## hakuzen

teecee5 said:


> What is ment with those numbers? How do I look them up? Or find them in shops?


these are my arbitrary chosen numbers to identify the cables of my list (check the link at my signature)


----------



## keoki

@hakuzen 

what would this cable be considered with your list? Sorry, I'm also trying to understand your list.


----------



## Slater

keoki said:


> @hakuzen
> 
> what would this cable be considered with your list? Sorry, I'm also trying to understand your list.



That’s 062 if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## keoki

Slater said:


> That’s 062 if I’m not mistaken.



mahalo


----------



## courierdriver

rendyG said:


> Cable 130 is nuts!
> Really satisfied with it as I got it for around $60 on ali sales.


Very, nice looking! So, any changes to the sound? Just curious...


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> I think those adaptors will be more convienient for guys that have too much of one type of cable, for me mmcx and not enough of the others, 2 pin. Case in point. I recently got my MassDrop EE colab Zeus which is thus far is a great sounding iem but I would like to try out some of my nicer mmcx cables. Even though the Zeus is a 2 pin. These adaptors will let me try out my nicer mmcx cables on the Zeus so I can order an appropriate 2 pin set to go with my Zeus. For $20 spot these will come in handy.


They really DO look like a great way to make cables you have work with other terminations and look quality built...but Massdrop (or as they are now know...Drop). I can't handle all their drama. I'm a pretty patient kinda guy, and I am not in a constant hurry to get stuff I buy (1-3 weeks delivered after I order and pay is fine with me), but Massdrop takes longer, always. And they aren't very honest when it comes to shipping info, like tracking. Wish this product was available on Amazon or Ali. I'd even pay an extra $5-7 bucks to actually get it ON TIME. Massdrop always has excuses.


----------



## hakuzen (May 16, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> They really DO look like a great way to make cables you have work with other terminations and look quality built...but Massdrop (or as they are now know...Drop). I can't handle all their drama. I'm a pretty patient kinda guy, and I am not in a constant hurry to get stuff I buy (1-3 weeks delivered after I order and pay is fine with me), but Massdrop takes longer, always. And they aren't very honest when it comes to shipping info, like tracking. Wish this product was available on Amazon or Ali. I'd even pay an extra $5-7 bucks to actually get it ON TIME. Massdrop always has excuses.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2Pin-0-78mm-to-MMCX-Mini-Earphone-Cable-Adapter/32973167245.html (this is penon version, you can find them there, plastic of one of the mmcx->2pin adapters, transparent cracked, but still working, just cosmetics)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/0-7...e-se535-SE846-MMCX-converter/32829157980.html (this is from lunashops, you can find them there; a bit longer adapters)


----------



## courierdriver

hakuzen said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2Pin-0-78mm-to-MMCX-Mini-Earphone-Cable-Adapter/32973167245.html (this is penon version, you can find them there, plastic of one of the mmcx->2pin adapters, transparent, cracked, but still working)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/0-7...e-se535-SE846-MMCX-converter/32829157980.html (this is from lunashops, you can find them there; a bit longer adapters)


Thanks for the links! I'll take my chances with Ali anyday, compared to Drop. Btw, thanks for all the effort you have put into this cable thread. Thanks to you, I bought a ISN Audio C16 copper cable for my Kanas Pro. Not sure what number it is (I'm easily befuddled by numeric titles...real company/brand names and models are easier for me to understand), but I bought and love it. Many thanks, and I appreciate all the hard work you have gone through to evaluate and measure this vast assortment of cables, as I'm sure everyone else has, who have looked to this thread for cable advice.


----------



## hakuzen

courierdriver said:


> Thanks for the links! I'll take my chances with Ali anyday, compared to Drop. Btw, thanks for all the effort you have put into this cable thread. Thanks to you, I bought a ISN Audio C16 copper cable for my Kanas Pro. Not sure what number it is (I'm easily befuddled by numeric titles...real company/brand names and models are easier for me to understand), but I bought and love it. Many thanks, and I appreciate all the hard work you have gone through to evaluate and measure this vast assortment of cables, as I'm sure everyone else has, who have looked to this thread for cable advice.


yw,
i appreciate your (and everyone's) kind words. resulting useful is very comforting, and explicit recognition from all you helps me to feel great. thank you all!


----------



## Slater

courierdriver said:


> Thanks for the links! I'll take my chances with Ali anyday, compared to Drop. Btw, thanks for all the effort you have put into this cable thread. Thanks to you, I bought a ISN Audio C16 copper cable for my Kanas Pro. Not sure what number it is (I'm easily befuddled by numeric titles...real company/brand names and models are easier for me to understand), but I bought and love it. Many thanks, and I appreciate all the hard work you have gone through to evaluate and measure this vast assortment of cables, as I'm sure everyone else has, who have looked to this thread for cable advice.



I concur. So much thanks goes out to @hakuzen and @Dsnuts!


----------



## rendyG

courierdriver said:


> Very, nice looking! So, any changes to the sound? Just curious...


Well, I didn't have a chance to directly compare 130 to any other 2pin balanced cable (I had only KPE + TSMR with their stock cables) so I can't say if the improvement came from switching to balanced or better cable (I believe that BAL vs SE makes a bigger difference). But from my previous experience with SPC cables, I expected leaner bass and/or sharper highs, but I would say this cable is quite balanced as it presents good stage and air while maintaining some warmth. Anyway, TSMR isn't the iem I'd pick for evaluating soundstage, my FH5 is much more spacey and better separated, but.. it has mmcx


----------



## teecee5

is this your 128?
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.3.6a363778HsScBG


----------



## hakuzen (May 2, 2019)

teecee5 said:


> is this your 128?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.3.6a363778HsScBG


nope. sorry, can't post links to that cable


----------



## hakuzen

Slater said:


> I concur. So much thanks goes out to @hakuzen and @Dsnuts!


thank you so much, master @Slater .  i really appreciate it, coming from the most helpful and patient head-fier, thanks for your permanent kind support to everyone.
and thanks to @Dsnuts for creating this thread and contributing with so many cables.
i'll do some serious listening round-up of cables with the right music to discern sound differences and make a ranking, .. when i get the time for it..


----------



## Dsnuts

This thread exists because of a need to figure out these much more affordable offerings that gets ignored otherwise. Hakuzen did all the work to figure out the cables I am just posting what I hear from them. 

So a fellow headfier and a seasoned vet at the game for a long time sent me a PM to tell me about how he was involved in a tour of some very high end cables. Boutique cables exist because people buy them and no knock on what one spends in the hobby but he has flat out told me he doesn't find the cost of these boutique cables to be worth the price increase over the cables we discover on this thread. This is something I already knew but coming from a guy that owns too many phones and cables to count. That is saying something. 

Cables can be a hot topic among enthusiasts but who doesn't want the best sound and looks from your favorite iem? Cables have definitely come a long way and I feel cables will continue to evolve and will continue to get better for your hard earned cash. 

Keep up the good work fellas and post your cable buys.


----------



## teecee5

Just bought two for my 2pin recessed CustomArt Ei.XX CIEMs, now I just have to wait. Im excited!

150: https://penonaudio.com/isn-c16.html
053: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...d-8-Core-Plated-Silver-Cable/32913860097.html


----------



## BadReligionPunk (May 2, 2019)

No word on the nicehck LZ A6 cable? Got one for 30 space bucks last sale and I got to say I am impressed.  Light and super flexible. Great looking hardware too. Got the 2.5 balanced for my semkarch cnt1.


----------



## candlejack

Hallelujah, Customs released my Acrolink. Now praying it arrives before the weekend.


----------



## rendyG

Any suggestions where to buy connectors for Audio Technica IM02? I want to make a cable myself, as there are not many to choose from and I already have all I need except the proprietary connector 
Yesterday I found one shop on ali where they were selling all connectors at one place (mmcx, 2pin, audio technica, sennheiser 2pin..), but I accidentaly deleted it from my wish list


----------



## Dsnuts

Take a look at www.lunashops.com They will have connectors you can buy for the IM02


----------



## teecee5

BadReligionPunk said:


> No word on the nicehck L6 cable? Got one for 30 space bucks last sale and I got to say I am impressed.  Light and super flexible. Great looking hardware too. Got the 2.5 balanced for my semkarch cnt1.



Do you have a shopping link?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

teecee5 said:


> Do you have a shopping link?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...358.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.78ae4c4db1baA4


----------



## 40lb

Anyone else getting this for lunashops?


----------



## hakuzen

rendyG said:


> Any suggestions where to buy connectors for Audio Technica IM02? I want to make a cable myself, as there are not many to choose from and I already have all I need except the proprietary connector
> Yesterday I found one shop on ali where they were selling all connectors at one place (mmcx, 2pin, audio technica, sennheiser 2pin..), but I accidentaly deleted it from my wish list





Dsnuts said:


> Take a look at www.lunashops.com They will have connectors you can buy for the IM02


yes, i bought them at lunashops: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5585 these adapters have very good conductivity, although plastic quality is not that great (some crackles reported)
also bought a great conductivity affordable cable (number 145 in my list). sound quality not confirmed yet, though
if you actually own very good mmcx spare cables, the adapters is a versatile solution


----------



## krunchcrispy

Hey Folks, reading through this thread I ended up getting the ISN Audio S8 for my NICEhck M6's.  I was using the extra cable that came with my FiiO FH1 (which is much cleaner and tighter than the M6 cable).  Now, it seems like the S8 has increased slightly the depth of the sound, but it also seems to have elevated the upper bass, or decreased the treble, or something, to where it sounds a bit muffled (annoyingly so).  I can hear this same kind of 'muffling' when I use the FiiO L16 Stereo Audio Cable with an amp as compared to the cable that came with the Topping Nx4 DSD (the topping cable is so much more cleaner and crispier than the FiiO).
Any recommendations for the M6 that is clean, under 50 USD, and that might be superior to the FiiO FH1 cable?  Thanks


----------



## subwoof3r

If it can help, here is the difference of thickness (and jack stress) between cable *115* (in black) and *125* (in copper color) :


----------



## krunchcrispy

krunchcrispy said:


> Hey Folks, reading through this thread I ended up getting the ISN Audio S8 for my NICEhck M6's.  I was using the extra cable that came with my FiiO FH1 (which is much cleaner and tighter than the M6 cable).  Now, it seems like the S8 has increased slightly the depth of the sound, but it also seems to have elevated the upper bass, or decreased the treble, or something, to where it sounds a bit muffled (annoyingly so).  I can hear this same kind of 'muffling' when I use the FiiO L16 Stereo Audio Cable with an amp as compared to the cable that came with the Topping Nx4 DSD (the topping cable is so much more cleaner and crispier than the FiiO).
> Any recommendations for the M6 that is clean, under 50 USD, and that might be superior to the FiiO FH1 cable?  Thanks


OK, my bad -- it was my system at work that was sounding muffled -- using this cable on my set up at home (MBP with Audirvana), and a/b ing with the FiiO FH1 cable, the S8 is quite superior! Sorry for the mute point. All is well that ends well; and the S8 is a fine cable.


----------



## keoki

Trying to buy iem cables for my DM6 is like buying tips, too many choices and I get easily confused. Can anyone recommend a good upgraded cable for my DM6? I currently have these but is there something else out there that will give it a significant change in sound? I would like to get this cable from Amazon if possible so I don't have to wait a month since I am going on a trip (would like to use it on the trip). Or is the cable that I am currently using good enough and order something else from AE?


----------



## hakuzen

keoki said:


> Trying to buy iem cables for my DM6 is like buying tips, too many choices and I get easily confused. Can anyone recommend a good upgraded cable for my DM6? I currently have these but is there something else out there that will give it a significant change in sound? I would like to get this cable from Amazon if possible so I don't have to wait a month since I am going on a trip (would like to use it on the trip). Or is the cable that I am currently using good enough and order something else from AE?


that isn't a bad cable. you can get quite better ones, but don't expect big changes in sound. check the cables of 1st spoiler of my list (they are the best quality ones), and search for them in amazon if available (more expensive, ensure they won't be shipped from china), or AE (you can specify an address of a friend or neighbor if you'll be on a trip)


----------



## keoki

hakuzen said:


> that isn't a bad cable. you can get quite better ones, but don't expect big changes in sound. check the cables of 1st spoiler of my list (they are the best quality ones), and search for them in amazon if available (more expensive, ensure they won't be shipped from china), or AE (you can specify an address of a friend or neighbor if you'll be on a trip)



Where would this cable and this cable fit in your list? Do you think either of these cables will have a different sound than the one I have? Or should I just go for these cables? Thank you so much for your advice and contribution on these forums to help others like myself.


----------



## hakuzen (May 3, 2019)

keoki said:


> Where would this cable and this cable fit in your list? Do you think either of these cables will have a different sound than the one I have? Or should I just go for these cables? Thank you so much for your advice and contribution on these forums to help others like myself.


i think 1st cable uses same wire than cables 130-132, but 4 cores instead of 8 cores; not sure, though (i don't own it).
2nd cable is not at my list. it looks like cable 125, but wire used is very different. i don't own it, but one head-fier got it and posted in this thread.
average thickness of the conductor per signal is around 24awg (expect resistance over 130mOhm), silver plated copper, while cable 125 is 20awg (around 60mOhm resistance), copper (or copper alloy).
edit: 2nd cable. there are two layers in each core; internal layer, insulated, of twisted (i guess) silver plated copper; external layer of braided copper (i guess)


----------



## perfecious (May 3, 2019)

keoki said:


> Where would this cable and this cable fit in your list? Do you think either of these cables will have a different sound than the one I have? Or should I just go for these cables? Thank you so much for your advice and contribution on these forums to help others like myself.



I would definitely not buy a SPC cable for the DM6. My recommendation is hands down cable 125. It will bring back the "missing" treble resolution coming from the NICEHCK cables (plus clarity, which is to be expected with such low resistance), without changing the tonality and other stuff with the DM6, which has a particular impedance profile, with a dip in the most problematic (sibilant) area, which a silver plated cable might turn into a problem, even if it's not with other IEMs, and the whole point with cables swapping with teh DM6 was to bring the sibilance down to a minimum, so - safest bet is to go with a good copper-only cable, and there is simply no better option than cable 125. It is a completely "reference/transparent" cable, which is what the DM6 needs. The only possible concern is the strain relief which is not good, and you might end up breaking the solders in the jack if you are not careful, as well as stiffness, which personally to me are "flaws" totally neglect-able because of the amazing sound quality. You can check my *brief impressions/comparisons for cable 125 here*. You can also send me a PM if you want, and I will give you links.

Pics of the day (cable 125):


----------



## No Deal

Two HiFiHear cables.  The silver copper cable is an 8 core.  The gold silver cable is a 16 core.  Both were purchased from Amazon.  The 16 core is on the way back.  It won't fully engage with the iem for obvious reasons.


----------



## hakuzen

No Deal said:


> Two HiFiHear cables.  The silver copper cable is an 8 core.  The gold silver cable is a 16 core.  Both were purchased from Amazon.  The 16 core is on the way back.  It won't fully engage with the iem for obvious reasons.


yea, protruding 2 pins sit firmer on recessed sockets.. but if the socket of your iem is not recessed, then the other plug is better


----------



## courierdriver (May 3, 2019)

Slater said:


> I concur. So much thanks goes out to @hakuzen and @Dsnuts!


OMG! I'm so sorry...I forgot to include @Dsnuts. He started this whole thread! My very bad. Dsnuts, if you see this post, thank you too for starting this thing up. You have no idea how much I needed this thread. Before I found this, all I saw was aftermarket cables on Amazon that sold for over $150 CDN...most were in the $300-700 range. A balanced cable cost more than the iem I was using. This thread has helped people like me get access to stuff that's not overpriced and unobtainable. Kudos man, and huge props! Again, my apologies for not mentioning you previously. I don't know how I could have forgotten a guy who has "Nuts" in his name. Lol!


----------



## Dsnuts

hakuzen said:


> yea, protruding 2 pins sit firmer on recessed sockets.. but if the socket of your iem is not recessed, then the other plug is better



I most definitely agree here. I ran into a bit of a problem using some of my 2 pin cables on my recessed socket on my Zeus. So if your 2 pin you buy don't have protruding 2 pins. I would use a file and shave down the sides of the standard 2 pin and it works much better. I had to do this for 2 of my cables and now works very well with my Zeus. Wish 2 pin connectors were all standard but unfortunately there are iems with recessed or non recessed sockets. Easily fixed with some filing.


----------



## No Deal

hakuzen said:


> yea, protruding 2 pins sit firmer on recessed sockets.. but if the socket of your iem is not recessed, then the other plug is better



This may be my fault.  I bought from Amazon to get away from the shipping time.  The cable sold in two colors.  The pic for the cable that I bought would indicate that it was not for my recessed sockets.  There is a brown 16 core that has a pic for a connector that looks like it would work on a recessed socket.  Probably should have bought that one.


----------



## subwoof3r

perfecious said:


> I would definitely not buy a SPC cable for the DM6. My recommendation is hands down cable 125. It will bring back the "missing" treble resolution coming from the NICEHCK cables (plus clarity, which is to be expected with such low resistance), without changing the tonality and other stuff with the DM6, which has a particular impedance profile, with a dip in the most problematic (sibilant) area, which a silver plated cable might turn into a problem, even if it's not with other IEMs, and the whole point with cables swapping with teh DM6 was to bring the sibilance down to a minimum, so - safest bet is to go with a good copper-only cable, and there is simply no better option than cable 125. It is a completely "reference/transparent" cable, which is what the DM6 needs. The only possible concern is the strain relief which is not good, and you might end up breaking the solders in the jack if you are not careful, as well as stiffness, which personally to me are "flaws" totally neglect-able because of the amazing sound quality. You can check my *brief impressions/comparisons for cable 125 here*. You can also send me a PM if you want, and I will give you links.
> 
> Pics of the day (cable 125):


Nice pics, unfortunately there is no macro shot function on my Pixel 3 smartphone such as yours, but I have to agree that it is the best looking cable I own too and I forgive all its manipulating "problems" once listening to it, like you 
I just litened recently my cable 115 the "7N crystal copper" from NiceHCK, and they looks to sound SO similar to me.. I will need to make some more precision side-by-side track listening to really check and be sure, but for now I prefer to trust this 125 in the real material used.


----------



## Judge17

I am looking to replace a bad cable that I am using with my Heir 8 (3.5 2pin). After reviewing @hakuzen detailed analysis and @Broquen  posting on cable differences and Dsnuts comments, I believe that I have come up with my possible choices. The prices range from $15-$79 dollars

ISN Audio C16 16 Shares 19 Cores Single Crystal Copper HiFi Audiophile IEM cable
Acrolink 1.2m High Qulity PCOCC DIY Upgraded Earphone Cable Repair Replacement With 0.78mm 2 Pins Interface For 3.5 Plug
LN006056 2.5mm 4.4mm 3.5mm 16 Cores OCC Silver Plated Mixed Earphone Cable For 0.78mm Custom 5 8 10 BA W4r Um3x Armature
NICEHCK High Quality 8 Core Single Crystal Copper Silver Plated Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Plug MMCX/2Pin Connector For NICEHCK M6 NK10
HiFiHear 8 Core Silver Plated Upgraded Cable 2.5/3.5/4.4mm Balanced Cable With MMCX/2pin Connector For HQ5 HQ6 ZS10 ZS6 ES4
inboofi 8 Core Single crystal Silver Plated Copper Cable 2.5/3.5/4.4mm Balanced Cable With MMCX/2pin Connector For KZ ZS10 LZ
NICEHCK MMCX/2Pin Connector 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Balanced 8 Core 6N GC-OCC Single Crystal Copper Cable For AS06 BA10 NICEHCK EBX M6 N3 

Is there any clear winner in this list?  Is there any cable that I should consider?  The Acrolink cable intrigues me , but there seems to be many good choices.


----------



## archy121 (May 5, 2019)

subwoof3r said:


> If it can help, here is the difference of thickness (and jack stress) between cable *115* (in black) and *125* (in copper color) :




Is there a version of cable 125 in different colour/sheathing ?

I’m really not a fan of bright shiny copper colour and I guess it may also oxidise over time and go greenish.

@hakuzen are there alternative versions of this cable ?


----------



## hakuzen

archy121 said:


> Is there a version of cable 125 in different colour/sheathing ?
> 
> I’m really not a fan of bright shiny copper colour and I guess it may also oxidise over time and go greenish.
> 
> @hakuzen are there alternative versions of this cable ?


128 is the silver color (silver plated copper) version of cable 125.


----------



## archy121 (May 5, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> 128 is the silver color (silver plated copper) version of cable 125.



Resistance measurements etc same so that similar Audio characteristics should be heard ?

AliExpress link please. I couldn’t see link in your listing.


----------



## teecee5 (May 5, 2019)

archy121 said:


> Resistance measurements etc same so that similar Audio characteristics should be heard ?



check his first spoiler of the cables, there he explains the difference:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...uck-cable-thread.891911/page-19#post-14637360

edit:



hakuzen said:


> *125*. 7n occ 4c (copper,furt,MV): 57/57/*bad*/55..59/59/*bad/*57..53/53/54/54..64/62/62/71..[36g]
> 7n occ copper or alloy (let's trust it..), 0.1mm*63-65strands*4cores (equivalent to 20AWG/signal). PU or PVC sleeve. shiny copper color, great look.
> best conductivity. total clean sound, reference (bold bass while keeping treble detail).
> thick and heavy (36g vs 26g average weight). due to thickness, less flexible and stiffer than others, braid work is a bit loose, the solders into the jack get stressed, so take care of the jack. many sellers. expensive.
> ...



​


----------



## KimChee

Can someone help me find the link to cable 130?


----------



## archy121

teecee5 said:


> check his first spoiler of the cables, there he explains the difference:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...uck-cable-thread.891911/page-19#post-14637360



Thanks - I saw that already.
Any idea of the cable name on AE etc ?



hakuzen said:


> *128*. 7n spc 4c (silver,eid,M): 63..64..58..71..[38g]
> silver plated copper version of cable 125, and eidolic styled jack (way better jack and spliter).
> sound is slightly different, but likely clean. no sub-bass rumble loss and rich upper mids details.
> as stiff as 125.





KimChee said:


> Can someone help me find the link to cable 130?



Here you go mate. 

NICEHCK High Quality 8 Core Single Crystal Copper Silver Plated Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Plug MMCX/2Pin Connector For NICEHCK M6 NK10
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bzTbkOko


----------



## zeppu08

Dsnuts said:


> I most definitely agree here. I ran into a bit of a problem using some of my 2 pin cables on my recessed socket on my Zeus. So if your 2 pin you buy don't have protruding 2 pins. I would use a file and shave down the sides of the standard 2 pin and it works much better. I had to do this for 2 of my cables and now works very well with my Zeus. Wish 2 pin connectors were all standard but unfortunately there are iems with recessed or non recessed sockets. Easily fixed with some filing.



Can you show me pics of the 2 pin you did filing on? Bought a 2 pin connector and didnt think that the iem has recessed sockets and cant use the cable i bought and maybe this can be the answer.


----------



## KimChee (May 5, 2019)

Edit:  I found it...price seemed to have gone up it was about $55-60 now it’s almost $90...more than I paid for c16 lol


----------



## Dsnuts (May 5, 2019)

zeppu08 said:


> Can you show me pics of the 2 pin you did filing on? Bought a 2 pin connector and didnt think that the iem has recessed sockets and cant use the cable i bought and maybe this can be the answer.



  

Here you go. You can see the first pic. It takes a steady hand and several different sized files but it is doable. If your gonna try this. Take your time with the file. I held the connector in one hand and filed away with the other. Though if I had to do it again I would use a clamp of some sort to hold onto the connector. On the 2nd pic you can see a non filed 2 pin next to the filed one. You can see what I did there for the modification. The filed one on the right. The last pic is the cable on my Zeus as you can see it fits flush into the recessed socket.

Again the key here is take your time and slowly file down the sides of the 2 pin leaving enough protrusion to fit the recessed socket. It might not look pretty but at least the cable is now usable. Before it would just pop out. Now it sits in the socket like it was made for it.


----------



## zeppu08

Dsnuts said:


> Here you go. You can see the first pic. It takes a steady hand and several different sized files but it is doable. If your gonna try this. Take your time with the file. I held the connector in one hand and filed away with the other. Though if I had to do it again I would use a clamp of some sort to hold onto the connector. On the 2nd pic you can see a non filed 2 pin next to the filed one. You can see what I did there for the modification. The filed one on the right. The last pic is the cable on my Zeus as you can see it fits flush into the recessed socket.
> 
> Again the key here is take your time and slowly file down the sides of the 2 pin leaving enough protrusion to fit the recessed socket. It might not look pretty but at least the cable is now usable. Before it would just pop out. Now it sits in the socket like it was made for it.



Awesome! Ill surely try this! Thanks a lot!


----------



## hakuzen

archy121 said:


> Thanks - I saw that already.
> Any idea of the cable name on AE etc ?


search for "4 core silver plated copper cable". it's the one with thicker cores. you'll find 2 shops selling it.


----------



## candlejack (May 6, 2019)

Finaly got the 16 core SPC Acrolink cable over the weekend.

I should say first of all that I've never been able to do any sort of reliable A/B testing for cable sound (the time it takes to change setup is too long for my hearing memory). Did some informal testing and I thought that perhaps, maybe, possibly, it provides a bit more clarity than another cheaper chi-fi cable from a brand I can't name. But it's more likely that the sound differences are inaudible for me. I've tried more expensive cables before and was unable to really hear differences, so I didn't expect anything big here either.

However, sound improvement was not the main reason for me to get a new cable. What I was looking for were better quality materials, especially when it came to connectors and especially for the MMCX connectors. What can I say, I'm paranoid about ruining the female plug on my IEM. So, the connectors were the improvement I was looking for while the flaw I wanted to avoid was excessive stiffness and microphonics.

Unfortunately this was a fail for both the connectors and the microphonics. The connectors aren't bad, but they're clearly a tier below in precision when compared to say ALO Audio. The microphonics are not the worst I've ever heard (that award has to go to the ALO Audio Ref8 or SXC8) but it's close. I've taken it with me to work today to test it out at the desk and walking home, see how bad the microphonics are in real-world scenarios. Will report on that later.

In the meantime here are some photos (some relevant, some not so much).


----------



## candlejack

So now I have to ask:
Which cable in your opinion has the best MMCX connectors (best in this case refers to geometric precision and surface finish) in a non-microphonic package?

I'm tempted to buy 054 based on the pictures. @hakuzen, I know you've had this cable for a while, would you mind commenting on it, in the context of my last two posts? Thanks!


----------



## CoiL

CoiL said:


> Btw, I got myself 0.04*180 PU enameled copper Litz wire which I`m going to sleeve myself with translucent PO shrink tube and braid it into 8-core cable. Neutrik jacks and 0.78mm 2-pin sockets added it should be around ~94mΩ per signal (that`s for 2m cable, will probably make it around 1.1m). Will post pics when I finish it.


Got first example done but will do second version for IEM with 2-pin connectors. Since it was my first ever PVC sleeving with such thin cable, the sleeving could have been done thinner and thus decided to do this version ~2.1m long with 1x 6.3mm TRS + 2x 3.5mm TRS jacks, for my desk setup.
Anyway, that wire looks very good and has very good impedance. Actually it is so low, that I need to get HQ precision multimeter as my multimeter measures only with 0.1 accuracy but this cable seems to be under 100mOhm as expected. Haven`t tested SQ yet as I have to mod my Fidelio X1 for 2nd separate jack connector.
What makes me smile is the total price of this cable 
Will share pics when I get this setup done.


----------



## candlejack

CoiL said:


> What makes me smile is the total price of this cable


Help the rest of us smile too.


----------



## Dsnuts

So there seems to be a sale going on at Aliexpress for the next 7 days. Cables and earphones are all on sale right now.


----------



## hakuzen

candlejack said:


> So now I have to ask:
> Which cable in your opinion has the best MMCX connectors (best in this case refers to geometric precision and surface finish) in a non-microphonic package?
> 
> I'm tempted to buy 054 based on the pictures. @hakuzen, I know you've had this cable for a while, would you mind commenting on it, in the context of my last two posts? Thanks!


cables 165 and 168. mmcx plugs in these are different to the rest; the most consistent fit (all 4 i tried fit and click the same); click occurs deeper than others, the plug rotates freely. pop in and out is easier. outer case of the plug is wider than average, though.
when using any other mmcx plugs, acrolink (most used in chinese cables), alo, oyaide styled, i usually find differences between left and right and between them. sometimes the fit is so tight, that plug doesn't rotate; sometimes is very loose.
experienced problems with left channel of magaosi k5 when using cables 133. other than this, my mmcx issues use to be stuck plug, or difficulty to get a tight and clear click.

but cables 165 and 168 aren't much flexible, so i don't know if they have some microphonics.
you can try 168 for less than $34 during these sales.

i think that cable 054 uses either acrolink or alo audio styled plugs. can't check mmcx, because my 054 is 2pins terminated. sorry. it is very soft and flexible.

edit: nice macro photos, btw. thanks for the contribution!


----------



## Broquen

Any of you has identified a nice cable with really transparent sound? I'm looking for a mixed one (good copper and good silver plated copper).

And a newbie question... Why there're no L plug 2.5 balanced?


----------



## candlejack

hakuzen said:


> cables 165 and 168. mmcx plugs in these are different to the rest; the most consistent fit (all 4 i tried fit and click the same); click occurs deeper than others, the plug rotates freely. pop in and out is easier. outer case of the plug is wider than average, though.
> when using any other mmcx plugs, acrolink (most used in chinese cables), alo, oyaide styled, i usually find differences between left and right and between them. sometimes the fit is so tight, that plug doesn't rotate; sometimes is very loose.
> experienced problems with left channel of magaosi k5 when using cables 133. other than this, my mmcx issues use to be stuck plug, or difficulty to get a tight and clear click.
> 
> ...


Always appreciate your help! 

Just for the record, this is 168 and this is 165, correct? You mention they aren't too flexible, but that you don't know about microphonics. Is that because you don't have them anymore and can't test?


----------



## hakuzen (May 6, 2019)

candlejack said:


> Always appreciate your help!
> 
> Just for the record, this is 168 and this is 165, correct? You mention they aren't too flexible, but that you don't know about microphonics. Is that because you don't have them anymore and can't test?


yep, they are 168 and 165.

i don't find big differences in microphonics of cables from my list. maybe the most flexible ones have a bit less microphonics. i can hear when i tap any cable, no music. and i can't hear it when playing music.
i'll make a big round up of most my cables, ab comparison using the right music, and including microphonics, when i get time for it (it can take a full day)


----------



## candlejack

hakuzen said:


> yep, they are.
> i don't find big differences in microphonics of cables from my list. maybe the most flexible ones have a bit less microphonics. i can hear when i tap any cable, no music. and i can't hear it when playing music.
> i'll make a big round up of most my cables, ab comparison using the right music, and including microphonics, when i get time for it (it can take a full day)



I can barely find 1 hour a week to post some pictures, so I completely understand you can't take time for each individual request. I'm just surprised microphonics doesn't come up more often. My cheaper 16 core chi-fi has ZERO microphonics, while the Acrolink has significant amounts. Btw, I decided I'm not going to keep the 16 core Acrolink in the long run, so if you're interested to trade for it, you know what I'm looking for.  I'm also in Europe, so that should make it convenient.


----------



## hakuzen (May 7, 2019)

i sometimes get enough time and all gear is around to answer individual requests. sometimes don't. will check 165 and 168 microphonics as soon i can for you, compared to 54. they will be higher surely, because of their rigidity. but mmcx plugs look very good quality to me.

took note about the trade, thanks. i might want that acrolink 16 cores to complete my collection


----------



## Grayes

I got my self CCA c10 yesterday, overall i like the sq but not the cable quality, any suggestion for a replacement for better cable for CCA c10 below  $100


----------



## Slater (May 6, 2019)

Grayes said:


> I got my self CCA c10 yesterday, overall i like the sq but not the cable quality, any suggestion for a replacement for better cable for CCA c10 below  $100



I like these 2 Kinboofi cables with my C10. They sound good, fit the C10 perfectly, and the pinkish one is very soft and flexible. The grey one is a little bit stiffer vs the pink one, but still flexible compared to some other cables. The grey one also has a chin slider bead. The pink one is on it at the moment.

I know you said you’ll spend $100, but you really don’t have to spend that much. The C10 is a $23 IEM. I’ve tried it with more much expensive cables, and I couldn’t detect any better sound than the 2 below.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bK11uXkk




https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cdCHeGVK


----------



## Grayes

Slater said:


> I like these 2 Kinboofi cables with my C10. They sound good, fit the C10 perfectly, and the pinkish one is very soft and flexible. The grey one is a little bit stiffer vs the pink one, but still flexible compared to some other cables. The grey one also has a chin slider bead. The pink one is on it at the moment.
> 
> I know you said you’ll spend $100, but you really don’t have to spend that much. The C10 is a $23 IEM. I’ve tried it with more much expensive cables, and I couldn’t detect any better sound than the 2 below.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the recommendation, haha that because i love my cca c10 more then my E1000, E4000 its sound more refine to my ear dont know why. thats why i willing to spend more


----------



## Evoke

Anyone has a good recommendation for a replacement cable for Kanas Pro? I find the stock cable a bit flimsy and prefer something stiffer


----------



## CoiL (May 7, 2019)

candlejack said:


> Help the rest of us smile too.


Material cost for *8-core braided ~2.1m* headphone cable:
1) *~17m* 0.04x180 Type 1 copper Litz enveloped in polyester/silk = ~6$
2) *8x* 2m transparent (PO) polyolefin shrink tube = ~7$
3) *2x* Neutrik/Rean NYS231BG 3.5mm TRS jacks = ~3.5$ (for this cable purpose mono TS jacks can be had little cheaper)
4) *1x* Neutrik/Rean NYS228BG 6.3mm TRS jack = ~3$

Total price = ~*19,5 $ */ ~*17.4 €*

IMHO, those connectors are very HQ and this cable measures under 100mOhm and for such total price - crazy good value! ;P
Anything ready-made (braided) to offer with such quality connectors and measurement under ~19,5 $ / ~17.4 € ?
Plus, that cable looks gorgeous and is soft/flexible (depending on braiding tightness also).

Will try to sleeve next one thinner (discovered one trick) and make also 8-core (though for IEM it might be little heavy with all that copper hanging).
4-core will also provide quite low measurement and be noticeably cheaper.


----------



## Cevisi

Should i get a 16 core or 8 core balancef cable ?


----------



## Trisse

Slater said:


> I like these 2 Kinboofi cables with my C10. They sound good, fit the C10 perfectly, and the pinkish one is very soft and flexible. The grey one is a little bit stiffer vs the pink one, but still flexible compared to some other cables. The grey one also has a chin slider bead. The pink one is on it at the moment.
> 
> I know you said you’ll spend $100, but you really don’t have to spend that much. The C10 is a $23 IEM. I’ve tried it with more much expensive cables, and I couldn’t detect any better sound than the 2 below.
> 
> ...


Will this cable fit the kz zs7?


----------



## archdawg

Slater said:


> I like these 2 Kinboofi cables with my C10. They sound good, fit the C10 perfectly, and the pinkish one is very soft and flexible. The grey one is a little bit stiffer vs the pink one, but still flexible compared to some other cables. The grey one also has a chin slider bead. The pink one is on it at the moment.
> 
> I know you said you’ll spend $100, but you really don’t have to spend that much. The C10 is a $23 IEM. I’ve tried it with more much expensive cables, and I couldn’t detect any better sound than the 2 below.
> 
> ...



I have two grey ones in my cart. Do they have a memory wire?


----------



## perfecious

Evoke said:


> Anyone has a good recommendation for a replacement cable for Kanas Pro? I find the stock cable a bit flimsy and prefer something stiffer



Well, for the Kanas (single dynamic), I think cable *128* (the silver plated version of 125) would sound real nice.







It has better terminations than cable 125, BUT the 2pins are a the "full-sleeve" ones, so they will not work with the recessed termination of the kanas pro, unless you cut them. 

Another rec for a cheaper cable that would just be killer combo with the Kanas based on looks (cable also sounds good based on hakuzen's evaluation) would've been *cable (115)* the grey nck version:






but again - same problem with the 2pins that come with that cable. It would seem that most of the good alternatives (like cable 130) of cable 125 have this 2pin design, which will be a problem for the Kanas, unless you "mod" it like @Dsnuts showed *here*.

Cable 125 doesn't have that problem, at least my unit:

 

So,, uhm... yeah, I would personally have to rec cable 125 again (send me a PM and I will give you links if you want). If you have the Lyre Acoustics cable _(which is really good sound wise, very conductive, unless you have the f-ed up version with the flipped polarity on the left channel)_ with your Kanas, it would basically be a downgrade (or a sidegrade) at best if you go with a cheaper cable. Also, cable 125 can currently be bought for ~$63 (even less with the new customer coupon), so... that's my rec.




Cevisi said:


> Should i get a 16 core or 8 core balancef cable ?



4 core vs. 8 core vs. 16 core doesn't mean anything, because it depends on the wire used. A very thick 4 core could be the same (SQ and conductivity wise) as a thinner 8 core, and etc (using the same material/strains). At the end, the SQ is what matters. If the number of strains is the same, but separated in 2 sleeves, it will basically be the same thing, probably more "flexible" _(and for the geeks out there, 2x the insulator for "more cores" could affect the sound, something that has being discussed before in the "higher realms of audiophile world", but again- that's probably too "nit-picky" at this point )_. If you are looking for a cable for your DM6 though, again - cable 125 is definitely what you want/need. Stay away from silver plated cables with that IEM.


----------



## Slater (May 7, 2019)

Trisse said:


> Will this cable fit the kz zs7?



Yes, they both fit the ZS7 perfectly.



archdawg said:


> I have two grey ones in my cart. Do they have a memory wire?



They do.

Not a bendable memory wire like most KZs though. It’s a soft flexible pre-formed ear guide. If you don’t like cables with that, they can be easily removed if you don’t want them.


----------



## archdawg

Slater said:


> Yes, they both fit the ZS7 perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Slater.
I usually remove memory wires from my cables as soon as I get them but had bad luck with one cable where they used some glue inside of the connector and I ripped one of the cores.
Now I just try to avoid memory wires and prefer those pre-formed ear guides or even better ... just good old plain wires.


----------



## krunchcrispy

Slater said:


> I like these 2 Kinboofi cables with my C10. They sound good, fit the C10 perfectly, and the pinkish one is very soft and flexible. The grey one is a little bit stiffer vs the pink one, but still flexible compared to some other cables. The grey one also has a chin slider bead. The pink one is on it at the moment.
> 
> I know you said you’ll spend $100, but you really don’t have to spend that much. The C10 is a $23 IEM. I’ve tried it with more much expensive cables, and I couldn’t detect any better sound than the 2 below.
> 
> ...


the link isnt working for me on this -- can you say which core (8?  4? 16?); silver plated? silver alloy?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Slater

krunchcrispy said:


> the link isnt working for me on this -- can you say which core (8?  4? 16?); silver plated? silver alloy?  Thanks in advance.



You have to use the phone app to open the links.

It’s 8 core, silver plated.


----------



## archdawg

Re. the Kinboofi's there's also a cheaper silver/copper mix 8 core on sale for 8.01€ in the W..e... (banned) store.

Kinboofi  8 Core Silver Plated Copper Balanced  Cable 2.5/3.5/4.4mm With MMCX/2pin Connector For LZ A5 KZ AS10 ZS10 CCA C10 C16





but the individual wires appear to be a lot thinner than on the grey cable for 15.95€ (AK Audio Store)

AK Kinboofi 8 Core Copper Silver Plated Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Hifi Earphone Cable With MMCX/2pin Connector For CCA HQ8 HQ12 KZ TRN






I guess I'll get two of the grey ones and a couple more 16 cores and call it a day .


----------



## Slater

archdawg said:


> Re. the Kinboofi's there's also a cheaper silver/copper mix 8 core on sale for 8.01€ in the W..e... (banned) store.
> 
> Kinboofi  8 Core Silver Plated Copper Balanced  Cable 2.5/3.5/4.4mm With MMCX/2pin Connector For LZ A5 KZ AS10 ZS10 CCA C10 C16
> 
> ...



If those are the same cables I posted, yes the grey wires are a bit thicker than the pink ones (multiplied by 8 of course).

But who knows if that because of larger conductor wires, or if it’s just due to thicker insulation (or insulation of a different material).

But regardless, they’re both good cables for a budget IEM like the ZS7 or C10 IMO.


----------



## candlejack (May 7, 2019)

No idea if it's good or not, but I'm gonna get this one: _(that *74% OFF* claim got me)_


----------



## moee79

First off, thanks for all the info. It is incredible what you can learn/find here.

I'm looking to re-do my ten year old Nuforce NE7M? cable which is coming apart in various spots, but also doing an MMCX hack for the Sony MH755.

I use my UE TF10 Pro with Mokose cable from Amazon (purchased prior to finding this thread) which works and I use it when I am less active.

I believe this is 053..  Price is reasonable (under 30CAD) and ohm measurements seem decent (under 150). Is this a good pick? And brown vs silver? Brown for lower detail and silver for upper detail preservation? Will I even notice with my low end iems?
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32914622984.html?spm=a2g0n.shopcart-amp.item.32914622984&


----------



## SilverEars (May 7, 2019)

Question for those familiar with **** 2-pin cables.  Should the pin on the blue dot side be connected to the negative - wire?  I'm a bit confused becauses the pin on the blue dot side was marked with red paint.

Or was it that the dots on the cable end usually faced toward your rear?  Because with this cable, the dot facing forward sounds right to my ears.


----------



## Jstew622

These look identical. If so its a killer price. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.31.406839edLiRwfE


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...240.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.571e2e0e6VEHKy

Can anyone comment on this?


----------



## Dsnuts

^ It is the same cable. Find em where it is cheaper.


----------



## SpeakerBox

I have made speaker cable from CAT 5/6 with great success.  I suspect it would translate to HP cables equally as well.


----------



## Broquen

Jstew622 said:


> These look identical. If so its a killer price.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.31.406839edLiRwfE
> 
> ...



I'm thinking about buy nicehck one (UPOCC mixed), but not sure, cause is quite expensive. They seem to be the same looking at them, but if I'm not 100% sure, I'll take nicehck one for 71€


----------



## Slater (May 7, 2019)

SpeakerBox said:


> I have made speaker cable from CAT 5/6 with great success.  I suspect it would translate to HP cables equally as well.



Stranded or solid core?

Usually patch cables are stranded, and bulk cable for runs are solid core. But I’ve seen it both ways.

Also gotta watch out, and make sure you get pure copper conductors. A lot of it is copper plated aluminum. Best thing to do is get older wiring because it’s always copper, or at least if it’s newer you can strip some and hit it with a blow torch - the aluminum junk melts instantly and the copper just glows red hot.


----------



## SpeakerBox

Slater said:


> Stranded or solid core?
> 
> Usually patch cables are stranded, and bulk cable for runs are solid core. But I’ve seen it both ways.
> 
> Also gotta watch out, and make sure you get pure copper conductors. A lot of it is copper plated aluminum. Best thing to do is get older wiring because it’s always copper, or at least if it’s newer you can strip some and hit it with a blow torch - the aluminum junk melts instantly and the copper just glows red hot.



I have found CAT 5E stranded to work the best.  Huge increase in detail.


----------



## bk123

SilverEars said:


> Question for those familiar with **** 2-pin cables.  Should the pin on the blue dot side be connected to the negative - wire?  I'm a bit confused becauses the pin on the blue dot side was marked with red paint.
> 
> Or was it that the dots on the cable end usually faced toward your rear?  Because with this cable, the dot facing forward sounds right to my ears.



blue dot is negative. you can verify it using a multi-meter though.


----------



## Jstew622

Ended up getting This one https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.31.406839edLiRwfE using the Ali app and paypal for $47.40. Talk about a deal.


----------



## SilverEars

bk123 said:


> blue dot is negative. you can verify it using a multi-meter though.


Thanks, that's the connection I found to sound correct, with the blue dot side pin with the negative terminal.  

It's odd because I recall custom cables I had in the past has red dots.

When it's out of phase the sound doesn't seem to have much impact and has a hollowness to it.


----------



## hakuzen

moee79 said:


> First off, thanks for all the info. It is incredible what you can learn/find here.
> 
> I'm looking to re-do my ten year old Nuforce NE7M? cable which is coming apart in various spots, but also doing an MMCX hack for the Sony MH755.
> 
> ...


i used to recommend 053 copper (brown) due to its great conductivity and price. but after ab listening, i can't recommend it anymore. found some noticeable sound degradation. i'm afraid quality of material conductor and jack is not very good.



SilverEars said:


> Question for those familiar with **** 2-pin cables.  Should the pin on the blue dot side be connected to the negative - wire?  I'm a bit confused becauses the pin on the blue dot side was marked with red paint.
> 
> Or was it that the dots on the cable end usually faced toward your rear?  Because with this cable, the dot facing forward sounds right to my ears.


in most of these cables blue dot marks negative/ground signals. for most 2pins iems, like KZs, negative/ground has to face forward. so you are probably doing it ok.
however, someone reported blue dot marking positive in his cable, so if you have got a multimeter around, it's a good idea to check it.



Jstew622 said:


> These look identical. If so its a killer price.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.31.406839edLiRwfE
> 
> ...


same wire, different plugs, like cables 130, 131, 132 of my list. i got better conductivity (better plugs) with 130 (nicehck version), but the others aren't bad, specially if price is half than 130


----------



## SilverEars

So, I bought this **** 6-core Copper 2-pin 2.5mm balanced cable from Amazon, and I had issue with left channel going out.  So, I contacted **** support and got a replacement cable.  The replacement cable has been working fine with no problems.  Very prompt shipping from **** customer service after contact.  I'm happy with their service.


----------



## candlejack

SilverEars said:


> So, I bought this **** 6-core Copper 2-pin 2.5mm balanced cable from Amazon, and I had issue with left channel going out.  So, I contacted **** support and got a replacement cable.  The replacement cable has been working fine with no problems.  Very prompt shipping from **** customer service after contact.  I'm happy with their service.


FYI, this brand is banned here (apparently) so don't be surprised if your posts disappear.


----------



## SilverEars

candlejack said:


> FYI, this brand is banned here (apparently) so don't be surprised if your posts disappear.


I had no idea.  I wonder what happend?  

Anybody out there measure resistance of the cables?  How do you go about it?  I don't believe typical multi-meters are precise enough for such low resistance.


----------



## hakuzen

SilverEars said:


> I had no idea.  I wonder what happend?
> 
> Anybody out there measure resistance of the cables?  How do you go about it?  I don't believe typical multi-meters are precise enough for such low resistance.


check @Slater signature to know about these bans.

about resistance measuring of cables, check my signature. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...uck-cable-thread.891911/page-19#post-14637360


----------



## SilverEars

hakuzen said:


> about resistance measuring of cables, check my signature. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...uck-cable-thread.891911/page-19#post-14637360


Nice work! This shouldn't buried in a thread some place, it should have a dedicated thread.  

I assume the multi-meters you are using that has good resolution arn't cheap.  What meter are you using for 1m ohm to 10m ohm ranges?


----------



## hakuzen (May 7, 2019)

SilverEars said:


> Nice work! This shouldn't buried in a thread some place, it should have a dedicated thread.
> 
> I assume the multi-meters you are using that has good resolution arn't cheap.  What meter are you using for 1m ohm to 10m ohm ranges?


you can find it at the end of same post:
measurement and calculation methods:
*measurement of DC resistance of cables part 1* and *part 2
calculation of resistance of a cable, given conductor material, structure, and length*

edit: link to my list is located at the 1st page of the thread, thanks to thread's op


----------



## moee79

hakuzen said:


> i used to recommend 053 copper (brown) due to its great conductivity and price. but after ab listening, i can't recommend it anymore. found some noticeable sound degradation. i'm afraid quality of material conductor and jack is not very good.



Oh noes... Anything you could recommend for lower budget? I noticed most of them are $70+... Or is the 053 silver any better?


----------



## hakuzen

moee79 said:


> Oh noes... Anything you could recommend for lower budget? I noticed most of them are $70+... Or is the 053 silver any better?


sorry, didn't add 053 silver to the listening round up, so don't know if sound is better than 053 brown (copper). it could be, wire is different. anyway, differences are minimal.
wait, i'm checking microphonics of 165 for @candlejack right now, together with some listening ab.. i'm going to add 053 silver to the round up


----------



## hakuzen (May 8, 2019)

@moee79 , cable 053 silver is like brown copper color. they both are ok, it's just i get noticeable better sound quality (better detail, more accurate texture, cleaner sound, more rounded overall sensation) with the more expensive cables, when listening to very good resolving iems, like moondrop blessing.
if you use not very resolving iems, the difference is minimal compared to price difference.
there are many cables below $30 with great conductivity. check my list, and then, their links at spoilers (you'll find them at spoilers 2 and 3).

@candlejack , i've checked microphonics of cables 165 and 168 (and some others). iems over the ear, chin slider at my back, no music, tapped the cable with one nail. if acrolink cables microphonics is 3, and cable 054 is 1, microphonics of 165/168 is 2, like cables 125/128. i.e., not so microphonics than acrolink, but higher than the most flexible cables. anyway, when playing music, i can't hear any tap on any of them. if you are so sensitive to microphonics, better forget 165/168, despite of the highest quality of their mmcx plugs, and of the high sound quality of 165. you need to aim to very soft cables, like cable 140 (better sound quality than 054).


----------



## perfecious

hakuzen said:


> it's just i get noticeable better sound quality (better detail, more accurate texture, cleaner sound, more rounded overall sensation) with the more expensive cables, when listening to very good resolving iems, like moondrop blessing.
> if you use not very resolving iems, the difference is minimal compared to price difference.



Not sure if the BGVP DM5 is a "very resolving IEM" (it's ~$50 I believe, because I guess price doesn't matter in some cases) , but the difference in treble clarity with it's stock (treble enhancing) silver plated cable vs. cable 053 was as huge as the ~25% bass bump and tonality "correction" I got with cable 053. DM5 + that stock SPC cable has to be still to this day the clearest, most "distinguishable" sounding cymbal/hi-hat hits I've ever heard, better than the DM6, the CCA C16, the Tin T2's, and all of my other IEMs. Song I use for evaluating that is *Pink Floyd - In The Flesh?* _(just for clarification/context). _

And hearing what cable 125 can do compared to all of my other cheaper cables, I will have to say that stepping up to the pricier cables above $40 definitely is an improvement, even on cables like 053, which has amazing conductivity (but conductivity apparently is not the final word). I regret forgetting to mention in my "impression post" how 125 sounded on the TRN V80 _(which was the first thing I tried the cable on, because it's my "tester" IEM, just in case the cable is wired funky, and I don't want to risk damaging the crossovers on my expensive ones)_. It was like I was listening to a completely different IEM with that cable, so... Yeah.  I can confirm, that better cables sound better even with cheaper IEMs. 

BTW, I'm gonna be buying *these 2pin-to-mmcx adapters*, which I believe are the same that were on massdrop a few days ago. I just have to try/use cable 125 on the DM6.


----------



## hakuzen (May 8, 2019)

perfecious said:


> Not sure if the BGVP DM5 is a "very resolving IEM" (it's ~$50 I believe, because I guess price doesn't matter in some cases) , but the difference in treble clarity with it's stock (treble enhancing) silver plated cable vs. cable 053 was as huge as the ~25% bass bump and tonality "correction" I got with cable 053. DM5 + that stock SPC cable has to be still to this day the clearest, most "distinguishable" sounding cymbal/hi-hat hits I've ever heard, better than the DM6, the CCA C16, the Tin T2's, and all of my other IEMs. Song I use for evaluating that is *Pink Floyd - In The Flesh?* _(just for clarification/context). _
> 
> And hearing what cable 125 can do compared to all of my other cheaper cables, I will have to say that stepping up to the pricier cables above $40 definitely is an improvement, even on cables like 053, which has amazing conductivity (but conductivity apparently is not the final word). I regret forgetting to mention in my "impression post" how 125 sounded on the TRN V80 _(which was the first thing I tried the cable on, because it's my "tester" IEM, just in case the cable is wired funky, and I don't want to risk damaging the crossovers on my expensive ones)_. It was like I was listening to a completely different IEM with that cable, so... Yeah.  I can confirm, that better cables sound better even with cheaper IEMs.
> 
> BTW, I'm gonna be buying *these 2pin-to-mmcx adapters*, which I believe are the same that were on massdrop a few days ago. I just have to try/use cable 125 on the DM6.


i do agree 100% with what you tell. conductivity is not the final word. conductor material type and quality do mind. and cables above $40 are usually a clear step up.
you always get an improvement when using a better cable, you can get the maximum potential of your iem (about cleanliness). but the improvement is smaller when your iem potential is small. that's why i use to suggest to keep proportion, in order to get your best quality/price value rate.
i use top cables even when using cheap and low resolving iem, because i own them. but wouldn't invest on a $70 cable for a $15 low resolving iem, if i don't own nor plan to purchase a more resolving iem in a near future.


----------



## candlejack (May 8, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> [USER=166465]@candlejack , i've checked microphonics of cables 165 and 168 (and some others). iems over the ear, chin slider at my back, no music, tapped the cable with one nail. if acrolink cables microphonics is 3, and cable 054 is 1, microphonics of 165/168 is 2, like cables 125/128. i.e., not so microphonics than acrolink, but higher than the most flexible cables. anyway, when playing music, i can't hear any tap on any of them. if you are so sensitive to microphonics, better forget 165/168, despite of the highest quality of their mmcx plugs, and of the high sound quality of 165. you need to aim to very soft cables, like cable 140 (better sound quality than 054).[/USER]



Thanks for taking the time to test this out!

I already have a 055 that sounds decent enough to my ears and is superb in handling. Ok, it doesn't feel very durable, but comfort (including the absence of microphonics) is excellent. As mentioned before, the Acrolink cable, while very well built and durable, is worse for me from a sound quality perspective because of the induced microphonic noise. This becomes less relevant if you are completely stationary or are listening at high volumes. In those situations I feel like it adds some clarity and detail to the music, but it's impossible for me to say with certainty.

I'm looking at 168 because it seems like a good deal right now with all the discounts (and because of your review). 165 is too expensive (everything that is above 45 euro gets stopped by customs and I get a minimum of 25 euro added on top - this makes 165 much more expensive than 168).

140 falls into the same (>45 Euro) category, so I'll probably get 054 instead (which in these circumstances ends up being half the price). Although, the more I look at them, the more I prefer the  build of 140.

Btw, what exactly does "chin slider at my back" mean? I have an idea of what it might mean, but is that really better in minimizing cable movement?[/user]


----------



## hakuzen

candlejack said:


> Thanks for taking the time to test this out!
> 
> I already have a 055 that sounds decent enough to my ears and is superb in handling. Ok, it doesn't feel very durable, but comfort (including the absence of microphonics) is excellent. As mentioned before, the Acrolink cable, while very well built and durable, is worse for me from a sound quality perspective because of the induced microphonic noise. This becomes less relevant if you are completely stationary or are listening at high volumes. In those situations I feel like it adds some clarity and detail to the music, but it's impossible for me to say with certainty.
> 
> ...


yea, 16 cores cables use to be the softest and most flexible.
"chin slider at my back" means (sorry for my english) that cable is over-ear and runs along the nape (back of your neck); chin slider goes up to the base of the nape; then cable goes to the player, wherever it's located. this way microphonics are lowered


----------



## Broquen

Broquen said:


> I'm thinking about buy nicehck one (UPOCC mixed), but not sure, cause is quite expensive. They seem to be the same looking at them, but if I'm not 100% sure, I'll take nicehck one for 71€



Finally ordered it. I think the other one is no UPOCC like this or Neotech ones. Anyway, I have no experience with this price range, so maybe I'm wasting my money. I can't wait to try it and compare with the rest of cheaper ones!


----------



## hakuzen (May 9, 2019)

added more details and links (nicehck store) of cables 165 and 168 of my list.
best mmcx plugs from the whole list (except of cable 100), imported from taiwan.
sound with cable 165 is superb, very clean, reference.
168, not so great, even having better conductivity, just ok. conductor material is worse quality.
both are not much flexible. quite more rigid than usual 8 cores cables.


----------



## candlejack

hakuzen said:


> added more details and links (nicehck store) of cables 165 and 168 of my list.
> best mmcx from the whole list (except of cable 100), imported from taiwan.
> sound with cable 165 is superb, very clean, reference.
> 168, not so great, even having better conductivity, just ok. conductor material is worse quality.
> both are not much flexible. quite more rigid than usual 8 cores cables.


Could you try to describe the difference you are hearing between these two? I'm asking because I cannot really tell one cable from another, so I'm curious what you focus on (what do you listen for exactly) when you evaluate sound quality. Maybe also mention songs and headphones used.


----------



## Trisse

Hmm i got my kz zs7 a week ago along with a trn 8 core cable. Ofc i missed that cores are wrong soldiered but now when i know they are imagine i can hear a volume difference between left and right channel. I know the difference in not hearable but knowing it's there disturbs me alot

So i have decided to buy a new cable and have been looking at the kinboodi @Slater posted a few pages back. I have also looked at the isn 8 and 16 core.
Would i hear a difference on my kz7 buying a more expensive cable then say 50$? I would like a cable that can bring out more details


----------



## KimChee

I noticed a change just the KZ SPC upgrade cable on my ZS7.  That cable was $11 when the ZS6 came out...I wouldn’t spend more than $50 on a $50 iem unless you really just want to, cable 130 looks pretty nice...and I love the ZS7..



Trisse said:


> Hmm i got my kz zs7 a week ago along with a trn 8 core cable. Ofc i missed that cores are wrong soldiered but now when i know they are imagine i can hear a volume difference between left and right channel. I know the difference in not hearable but knowing it's there disturbs me alot
> 
> So i have decided to buy a new cable and have been looking at the kinboodi @Slater posted a few pages back. I have also looked at the isn 8 and 16 core.
> Would i hear a difference on my kz7 buying a more expensive cable then say 50$? I would like a cable that can bring out more details


----------



## hakuzen (May 8, 2019)

candlejack said:


> Could you try to describe the difference you are hearing between these two? I'm asking because I cannot really tell one cable from another, so I'm curious what you focus on (what do you listen for exactly) when you evaluate sound quality. Maybe also mention songs and headphones used.


now:
- source: xDuoo X20 last stock firmware, output impedance: 0.12Ω single end / 1Ω balanced out (when comparing cables, i use single end if any of them is single end; otherwise, i try both outputs), sharp roll-off, low gain, no eq nor any kind of dsp. volume matching at around 94dBSPL@1kHz.
- earphones: moondrop blessing (flc8s before)
- songs: i'm always trying to locate high dynamic range songs, plenty of different sounds. nothing strange, well known themes.. still searching the best themes for this purpose. i focus some songs, which i know well, or i listen to them before, to locate the passages and details to focus on. last used were "lose yourself to dance", daft punk, and "have a good time", the brand new heavies. my fav albums to search in:
edm (house, big beat): the chemical brothers (most albums), the prodigy ("the fat of the land" album), rinocerose ("installation sonore", "music kills me".albums),.saint germain ("tourist" album, electro+acoustic)
soul/funk: daft punk ("random access memories" album), the brand new heavies (most albums), maceo parker (many albums).
others: nicola conte ("jet sound revisited" album), michael jackson ("thriller" album). some themes from nine inch nails and massive attack.

there are no tonal variations (measured a ton of them). differences are very slight, and are about thickness, definition, textures, detail and imaging, imo. so i focus sub-bass and bass texture (rumble, definition), treble (cymbals, highs effects) definition, definition of low volume sounds at dense passages, and overall sensation: the best cables don't hide details, textures, but at same time overall sound is rounded, smoother, more pleasant to listen. with some low quality "silver" plated cables, for example, you seem to perceive more defined and detailed highs, but then you find they are too grainy, more metallic, and overall sound is not as smooth as it should be with your iem, you hear like a grain rain. with some low quality copper cables, you seem to perceive more sub-bass rumble, and smoother bass, but then you find you've lost some bass definition and texture, and overall sound is thicker, kind of loose bass, not as rounded and pleasant as it is with a better cable.

edit: forgot to tell the difference between 165 and 168. with 165 you get good sound. but 168 excels it in cleanliness (definition and textures -both lows and highs-), and overall sensation (rounded, more pleasant).
however, all these differences are not big. they don't transform an iem in another iem, but you can notice that slight difference, and get a more pleasant long session.



Trisse said:


> Hmm i got my kz zs7 a week ago along with a trn 8 core cable. Ofc i missed that cores are wrong soldiered but now when i know they are imagine i can hear a volume difference between left and right channel. I know the difference in not hearable but knowing it's there disturbs me alot
> 
> So i have decided to buy a new cable and have been looking at the kinboodi @Slater posted a few pages back. I have also looked at the isn 8 and 16 core.
> Would i hear a difference on my kz7 buying a more expensive cable then say 50$? I would like a cable that can bring out more details


there is a limit of details you can bring out: zs7 limit.
of course you'll get lower sound degradation when using a better cable, but differences are subtle. if you only own zs7, i'd say you can find decent cables below $30.
buying a more expensive cable, above $50, would only be justified if you plan to purchase higher resolving iems, or if you have some iems like zs7 and want to try a very good cable with them in order to judge the improvement yourself.


----------



## assassin10000

Got a Nicehck EBX a few weeks ago and it came with a nice looking cable.



Wires are pretty thin. It appears that except for a different splitter, chin slider and a silver cf on the plug, that it is the same as cable 57.  Just mixed copper/plated.

I averaged around .3 Ω (300 milli-ohms) measuring the cable with my not-so-accurate multimeter.


----------



## CoiL (May 9, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Material cost for *8-core braided ~2.1m* headphone cable:
> 1) *~17m* 0.04x180 Type 1 copper Litz enveloped in polyester/silk = ~6$
> 2) *8x* 2m transparent (PO) polyolefin shrink tube = ~7$
> 3) *2x* Neutrik/Rean NYS231BG 3.5mm TRS jacks = ~3.5$ (for this cable purpose mono TS jacks can be had little cheaper)
> ...



Ok, since my Fidelio X1 connectors mod takes some time, will post pic just of cable:





Just reminder note - each core is self-sleeved with PO shrink tube (almost soft like PVC), which to my knowing is quite rarely done with DIY cables


----------



## Broquen (May 9, 2019)

assassin10000 said:


> Got a Nicehck EBX a few weeks ago and it came with a nice looking cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It reminds me more that one

€ 17,24  62%OFF | NICEHCK MMCX/2Pin Connector 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Balanced 8 Core Copper Silver Mixed Cable For ZS10 AS10 BA10 AS06 NICEHCK M6 N3 NK10
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kHRFyXW


----------



## assassin10000 (May 9, 2019)

Broquen said:


> It reminds me more that one
> 
> € 17,24  62%OFF | NICEHCK MMCX/2Pin Connector 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Balanced 8 Core Copper Silver Mixed Cable For ZS10 AS10 BA10 AS06 NICEHCK M6 N3 NK10
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kHRFyXW



Only because that cable is copper/plated mixed.

The 3.5mm and mmxc connectors are almost identical to #57, except for a silver carbon fiber inlay vs a black one. That and it has a mixed cable that has both copper & plated wire. Instead of all copper or all plated like is available separately on AE.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32883824667.html


----------



## candlejack

hakuzen said:


> now:
> - source: xDuoo X20 last stock firmware, output impedance: 0.12Ω single end / 1Ω balanced out (when comparing cables, i use single end if any of them is single end; otherwise, i try both outputs), sharp roll-off, low gain, no eq nor any kind of dsp. volume matching at around 94dBSPL@1kHz.
> - earphones: moondrop blessing (flc8s before)
> - songs: i'm always trying to locate high dynamic range songs, plenty of different sounds. nothing strange, well known themes.. still searching the best themes for this purpose. i focus some songs, which i know well, or i listen to them before, to locate the passages and details to focus on. last used were "lose yourself to dance", daft punk, and "have a good time", the brand new heavies. my fav albums to search in:
> ...



It's easier to trust your ears when you have a consistent method. Appreciate the description of your evaluation process!


----------



## candlejack

Just for reference, ended up getting 054 and 168.


----------



## Broquen

assassin10000 said:


> Only because that cable is copper/plated mixed.
> 
> The 3.5mm and mmxc connectors are identical to #57, except for a silver carbon fiber inlay vs a black one. That and it has a mixed cable that has both copper & plated wire. Instead of all copper or all plated like is available separately on AE.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32883824667.html



Didn't know that there's a mixed version of 057 too


----------



## hakuzen

candlejack said:


> It's easier to trust your ears when you have a consistent method. Appreciate the description of your evaluation process!


even with a method, there are some days i get "analysis paralysis". this gives you an idea of how small the differences are


candlejack said:


> Just for reference, ended up getting 054 and 168.


good choice, hope you enjoy them a lot


----------



## Starfinder

apologies for a newbie question. 

I notice that a lot of these cables come with a four rings on the mini jack but I see no mention of a microphone. If it has no mic what the extra rings for?


----------



## candlejack

Starfinder said:


> apologies for a newbie question.
> 
> I notice that a lot of these cables come with a four rings on the mini jack but I see no mention of a microphone. If it has no mic what the extra rings for?



The standard 3.5mm TRS audio jack (3.5mm is the diameter, TRS stands for Tip, Ring, Sleeve) has 3 distinct contacts, for L+, R+ and L/R-. The jacks with 4 contacts (TRRS) split L/R- into L- and R- for "Balanced" audio. The TRS configuration is referred to as "Single Ended" or "SE". The story gets long after that. 

But if you do not have a player that outputs balanced audio, then you should not worry too much about this and stick with the TRS jack (unless you want to use an adapter and be _future proof_).


----------



## Slater

Starfinder said:


> apologies for a newbie question.
> 
> I notice that a lot of these cables come with a four rings on the mini jack but I see no mention of a microphone. If it has no mic what the extra rings for?



Those are balanced cables. Each channel has a dedicated ground (R+, R-, L+, L-).


----------



## Jayden16

Can anybody with a Fiio LC-C cable comment on the microphonics? I'm looking to get the 4.4mm version for my Andromeda's and the ZX300 I have on the way. Cheers!


----------



## candlejack

Jayden16 said:


> Can anybody with a Fiio LC-C cable comment on the microphonics? I'm looking to get the 4.4mm version for my Andromeda's and the ZX300 I have on the way. Cheers!


You don't say... Andromeda S from ZX300 4.4.


----------



## Starfinder

Thanks for the explanations.

With my setup (see signature below) do you think a cable upgrade would improve the audio?

If so, would a balanced cable be compatible with my gear and if not would it still work but in an unbalanced way?


----------



## Slater (May 9, 2019)

Starfinder said:


> Thanks for the explanations.
> 
> With my setup (see signature below) do you think a cable upgrade would improve the audio?
> 
> If so, would a balanced cable be compatible with my gear and if not would it still work but in an unbalanced way?



Since you’re just starting out, I would just get a normal, single ended 3.5mm cable. For your level of IEMs, you can get a perfectly good cable for $20.

If you get a balanced cable now, you’ll have to deal with balanced-to-SE adapters sticking out of everything you want to listen to it with (not to mention the cost of the adapter).

It makes little to no sense at this stage. Do yourself a huge favor and keep it simple.

It would be like buying a Toyota Camry for commuting to work, and then going ahead and buying drag slicks, a racing parachute, and a roll cage for it (storing all that crap in your basement), just in case you ever wanted to install a 1000HP racing engine and use the Camry for professional drag racing (which may never even happen).

You can always buy a balanced cable down the road. And if and when you got to that stage, you can decide which balanced source to get, which will dictate which balanced termination type you’ll have to get (because there are numerous). Plus not to mention it’s unlikely you’ll even be using the same budget IEMs, so who knows what IEM you’ll have (and what termination socket _that_ IEM uses). If you bought a balanced cable now, there’s no guarantee it would even be compatible with everything you’ll be using down the road.

_And yes, I know you can buy balanced cables with swappable ends ($$$), but again let’s be realistic and keep it simple for this guy._


----------



## Starfinder

thanks, are there any $20 cables you can recommend to a newbie that might be a good upgrade on the ones that come with the TRN 1MI


----------



## Slater (May 9, 2019)

Starfinder said:


> thanks, are there any $20 cables you can recommend to a newbie that might be a good upgrade on the ones that come with the TRN 1MI



I don’t have the IM1, but my advice is whatever you decide to get make sure it *isn’t* made for recessed 2-pin connections.

So from this photo, you want the ones that are shorter, NOT the ones that stick out longer at the 2-pin ends.



Here's 3 of my cables, which are good quality budget cables, and should work just fine on the IM1.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/***...-5-4-4mm-Earphone-Cable-With/32860319758.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kin...-5-4-4mm-Balanced-Cable-With/32968665384.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...ade-Cable-3-5-2-5-4-4mm-Plug/32971728152.html

_Also, does anyone know if Kinboofi cables are banned from HeadFi? Many of the listing titles are associated with a banned seller, but that doesn't specifically mean the actual Kinboofi cable brand is banned..._


----------



## hakuzen

CoiL said:


> Ok, since my Fidelio X1 connectors mod takes some time, will post pic just of cable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


terrible artisan job! well done! it looks great. guess you could have added two pieces of different diameter silicone pipe as progressive strain relief, or some heatshrink tube at least


----------



## CoiL

hakuzen said:


> terrible artisan job! well done! it looks great. guess you could have added two pieces of different diameter silicone pipe as progressive strain relief, or some heatshrink tube at least


Yeah, but I purposedly didn`t want to do that. "relief" shrink tube is inside jack shell and I prefer actually it little moving at the end. So far this way my cables have lasted without problem and look nicer 
Tried classic "free-moving" spring reliefs but didn`t like the look.


----------



## Trisse

KimChee said:


> I noticed a change just the KZ SPC upgrade cable on my ZS7.  That cable was $11 when the ZS6 came out...I wouldn’t spend more than $50 on a $50 iem unless you really just want to, cable 130 looks pretty nice...and I love the ZS7..





hakuzen said:


> there is a limit of details you can bring out: zs7 limit.
> of course you'll get lower sound degradation when using a better cable, but differences are subtle. if you only own zs7, i'd say you can find decent cables below $30.
> buying a more expensive cable, above $50, would only be justified if you plan to purchase higher resolving iems, or if you have some iems like zs7 and want to try a very good cable with them in order to judge the improvement yourself.



Thanks both of youfor answering.
So i have been looking at these to cables

First the one slater recommended https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32969136508
And
SEK 167.36  57%OFF | NICEHCK MMCX/2Pin Connector 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Balanced 8 Core High Purity Copper Cable For TRN V80 AS10 ZS10 BA10 NICEHCK M6 N3 NK10
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bHmI4GD2 

This is cable 053 right?

which one of these to would you choose/ recommend me? Or do you have another recommendation, i could spend some more cash on the cable but say max 50$


----------



## hakuzen

Trisse said:


> Thanks both of youfor answering.
> So i have been looking at these to cables
> 
> First the one slater recommended https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32969136508
> ...


i'd go for the 1st one (i don't own it, though). better plugs, quality of conductor could be better, although worse conductivity


----------



## archy121




----------



## Slater

hakuzen said:


> i'd go for the 1st one (i don't own it, though). better plugs, quality of conductor could be better, although worse conductivity



Wait, according to your database, the ~$10 8-core NiceHCK one with the carbon fiber plugs (060) has “best conductivity” and “acceptable sound”, than the ~$10 8-core NiceHCK one with the curvy metal plugs (053), which has “noticeably worse sound”

Or am I wrong about that?

Also, @Trisse can’t use 053 because it is made for recessed plugs. That’s why I recommended 060 to him.


----------



## hakuzen (May 9, 2019)

Slater said:


> Wait, according to your database, the ~$10 8-core NiceHCK one with the carbon fiber plugs (060) has “best conductivity” and “acceptable sound”, than the ~$10 8-core NiceHCK one with the curvy metal plugs (053), which has “noticeably worse sound”
> 
> Or am I wrong about that?
> 
> Also, @Trisse can’t use 053 because it is made for recessed plugs. That’s why I recommended 060 to him.


cable 060 has got worse conductivity than cable 053. i noticed some sound degradation when testing 053 sound (however, it is good for the price when lower than $14).
i haven't listened to cable 060 for long. it will probably show same degradation, but hey.. it can be bought for less than $7.

anyway, the cables he was suggesting this time were:
1. https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bK11uXkk (the spc cable you suggested some pages ago; he just put a wrong link)
2. cable 053.
and i've suggested to get the 1st cable (the one you linked at, which i don't own) over 053, because they are similar price now, plugs are better in 1, and quality of the wire is probably better


----------



## Slater

hakuzen said:


> cable 060 has got worse conductivity than cable 053. i noticed some sound degradation when testing 053 sound (however, it is good for the price when lower than $14).
> i haven't listened to cable 060 for long. it will probably show same degradation, but hey.. it can be bought for less than $7.
> 
> anyway, the cables he was suggesting this time were:
> ...



Ah ok I understand now.

Yeah, if I had the choice I would go with the #1 option.


----------



## hakuzen

Trisse said:


> Thanks both of youfor answering.
> So i have been looking at these to cables
> 
> First the one slater recommended https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32969136508
> ...


wait, if you are willing to afford $50, you can get my fav cable (from my list, about sound, except of cable 165, which is growing to me a lot) 125 for around $55 during these sales.
although it has protruding 2pins, i use it with no issues on most kzs (just a bit longer plug)


----------



## archy121

hakuzen said:


> wait, if you are willing to afford $50, you can get my fav cable (from my list, about sound, except of cable 165, which is growing to me a lot) 125 for around $55 during these sales.
> although it has protruding 2pins, i use it with no issues on most kzs (just a bit longer plug)



Have you been able to conclude preference of 125 over 128 ?


----------



## hakuzen

archy121 said:


> Have you been able to conclude preference of 125 over 128 ?


i need some more AB between both but also 165, to decide my fav (about sound). it isn't easy to find differences when the quality is high


----------



## Trisse (May 10, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> wait, if you are willing to afford $50, you can get my fav cable (from my list, about sound, except of cable 165, which is growing to me a lot) 125 for around $55 during these sales.
> although it has protruding 2pins, i use it with no issues on most kzs (just a bit longer plug)


Where can i find cable 125 for 55? When i look at the links In spoiler 1 i only see it for over 100$?


----------



## hakuzen (May 11, 2019)

conclusions after last ab round up of my favorite cables.
used "denmark" theme from "come with us" (the chemical brothers). same gear than usual.

my new favorite in terms of sound is cable 165.
i've sometimes got impressed with a new cable, and thought it could be better than 125. but after a while, i usually end with 125.
in this case, first impression has grown up after critical listening. sound with 165 is the cleanest i've listened; definition is so good, that separation, imaging, even soundstage look increased, compared to 125.
it's 3x resistivity than 125. but +130mΩ shouldn't be critical in most cases. anyway, 190mΩ of cable 165 is in my desired limit of resistance (<200mΩ).
this confirms that quality of conductor material matters. i doubt the wire is from neotech, but it could be 7n up-occ as advertised, perfectly.

next are 125 and 128, there are slight differences of sound, but can't prefer one over the other. 125 will pair better with bright signatures, 128 with dark ones, although highs detail is good enough in 125, and bass boldness is good enough in 128.
i prefer the jack of 128, eidolic styled, over 125, furutech styled (you all know my preference about this, but had to state it again).

and then, the rest. it's pendent a more detailed listening to compare these cables, and some others that could be great as well (this time focused 165, 125, 128, mainly). but confirmed that 130 (nicehck silver and gold plated) is an all rounder (clean sound, the most flexible from the most conductive, build quality, etc.). i still much like 133 (gu craftsman) and 151 (isn audio h16). 160 (acrolink) has fallen a bit after critical listening (first impression was great), but still a very good one. and about 140 (nicehck gn-occ), found small details loss at some highs frequencies, but sound also deserves to be in my top list by its own (besides of its great lightness and flexibility).


----------



## daid1

hakuzen said:


> conclusions after last ab round up of my favorite cables.
> used "denmark" theme from "come with us" (the chemical brothers). same gear than usual.
> 
> my new favorite in terms of sound is cable 165.
> ...


How much was the 165 when you bought it?


----------



## subwoof3r

Too bad that the 165 don't have straight MMCX connectors.. for me it will be a no-buy due to this, as I'm using only MMCX earbuds that needs to be worn straight :'(


----------



## subwoof3r

*This cable* looks extremely promising (especially for the price), what do you guys think of it ?











Also, I appreciate the "honestly" of the seller at the end of its page description :

_"Many people ask me about 500 yuan to buy what wire is good, I strongly recommend Bandung pure single crystal copper. I don't know how deep the water is in the industry. Now Taobao is full of pure silver, pure gold, 8 cores and 16 cores, but the price is terribly low. Three or four hundred yuan can buy a so-called eight-core pure silver wire, I can tell you responsibly that these are not pure single crystal copper and silver, are poor quality wire base produced by Dongguan Wire Factory, many of these manufacturers look for us to cooperate, we refuse. Good upgrade line base must be pure, at present only Bandung has the production of single crystal copper, there is no domestic production of single crystal copper equipment, are enameled copper, oxygen-free copper overflowing, a variety of people can not be prevented. Pure line base is the foundation of a good upgrade line, which affects the sound of headphones and even the sound of the whole music system. Bandung is not necessarily the best upgrading line in the world, but it must be pure single crystal copper upgrading line. What is HIFI playing? Is it patchwork to catch up with fashion? Or piled material knitting hemp rope? None of them! HIFI is playing with exquisite, authentic authenticity, genuine pure sound."_


----------



## Slater

subwoof3r said:


> *This cable* looks extremely promising (especially for the price), what do you guys think of it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s why I don’t believe all of the claims of 7N, single crystal, pure silver, cryogenic, solid gold, rainbow pixie dust, unicorn farts, etc.

There’s no way to prove any of it.

Best to just get a cable that you like the looks of and that fits your budget.


----------



## Trisse

So i ordered the kinboofi recommended few pages back. Tho i was very close to buy this cable. Is it the same wire as 130?

SEK 857.18  41%OFF | AK Newest Kinboofi Gold 8 Core Copper Silver Plated Upgrade Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Cable With MMCX/2pin Connector For KZ TRN CCA
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bMHgVwic

It was on sale and was pretty cheap with coupons. But i didn't find it in the lists so didn't dare to buy it


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> That’s why I don’t believe all of the claims of 7N, single crystal, pure silver, cryogenic, solid gold, rainbow pixie dust, unicorn farts, etc.
> There’s no way to prove any of it.
> Best to just get a cable that you like the looks of and that fits your budget.


Agree. And add some basic knowledge of physics and electrics - You can choose even more wisely or go for DIY. 
I got my Fidelio X1 3.5mm TRS sockets mod installed and tried that DIY Litz wire based braided cable I posted about lately - marvelous result! SQ seems to be improved slightly with more clarity/details and tighter/cleaner bass.
Will take some time to do proper A/B with my previous DIY van damme XKE Pro-patch cable which measured about 0.4 Ohm higher, to be sure I`m not hearing placebo. 
Will take some pics also soon


----------



## hakuzen

subwoof3r said:


> *This cable* looks extremely promising (especially for the price), what do you guys think of it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love that honesty, and looks very good to me



Trisse said:


> So i ordered the kinboofi recommended few pages back. Tho i was very close to buy this cable. Is it the same wire as 130?
> 
> SEK 857.18  41%OFF | AK Newest Kinboofi Gold 8 Core Copper Silver Plated Upgrade Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Cable With MMCX/2pin Connector For KZ TRN CCA
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bMHgVwic
> ...


got 165 for around 69 USD before may sales


----------



## Broquen

hakuzen said:


> love that honesty, and looks very good to me
> 
> 
> got 165 for around 69 USD before may sales



I've ordered Nicehck mixed version (UPOCC too) for about 70€, based on previous experience with quite some <30€ cables and stock ones (I found that like more mixed ones in that price range).
Curious about how can compare more expensive (mixed) cables to only copper versions (maybe highs extend better than in cheaper ones, don't know), but my budget was done with this cable plus a couple of adapters.
In any case, both of them (Nicehck and Neotech) look fantastic.


----------



## daid1

Broquen said:


> I've ordered Nicehck mixed version (UPOCC too) for about 70€, based on previous experience with quite some <30€ cables and stock ones (I found that like more mixed ones in that price range).
> Curious about how can compare more expensive (mixed) cables to only copper versions (maybe highs extend better than in cheaper ones, don't know), but my budget was done with this cable plus a couple of adapters.
> In any case, both of them (Nicehck and Neotech) look fantastic.


This one is not the 165 I think, right?


----------



## Broquen

daid1 said:


> This one is not the 165 I think, right?



Not sure, but connectors are the same and maybe cable too. I did not see a mixed version of Neotech to visually compare either.


----------



## hakuzen

daid1 said:


> This one is not the 165 I think, right?


no it isn't. but similar quality cable surely.
one link for 165 can be found in spoiler 1 of my list. there are 3 or 4 shops selling it now.


----------



## daid1

hakuzen said:


> no it isn't. but similar quality cable surely.
> one link for 165 can be found in spoiler 1 of my list. there are 3 or 4 shops selling it now.


Yep saw it, but because of that post I want to be sure


----------



## Trisse

hakuzen said:


> love that honesty, and looks very good to me
> 
> 
> got 165 for around 69 USD before may sales


But the cable i linked isn't 165 right? Looks like 130 but with different plugs. Are they better or worse then original 130?


----------



## perfecious

Hey everyone. Just wanted to share my solution for "improving" the strain relief on my cable 125. Basically, we used *Heat-shrink tubing* *(huge thanks goes to my friend S.)*. It's the best possible approach/solution IMO, so here it goes:

The size of the tube we used is 8mm (we have all kinds of sizes), and we stretched it a bit with our Long-Nose Plier, so it can pass through the jack:


 
 
 



 

 


We used 2 pieces, one shorter below on top of the original strain-relief, and one longer on top, just in case. It's very sturdy, and looks nice with black tube, but more importantly, it does the job, and I'm no longer worried. We measured the cable (with and without adapter) and everything is as it should be. All connections are bellow 0.1 Ohms, so no bad/broken solders on my unit. Cheers.


----------



## hakuzen

Trisse said:


> But the cable i linked isn't 165 right? Looks like 130 but with different plugs. Are they better or worse then original 130?


sorry, forgot to answer that. the one from your link uses same wire than 130, 131, 132, different plugs.
you can check in my list they all show different conductivity, due to plugs, probably.
best one was 130.


----------



## CoiL

CoiL said:


> Material cost for *8-core braided ~2.1m* headphone cable:
> 1) *~17m* 0.04x180 Type 1 copper Litz enveloped in polyester/silk = ~6$
> 2) *8x* 2m transparent (PO) polyolefin shrink tube = ~7$
> 3) *2x* Neutrik/Rean NYS231BG 3.5mm TRS jacks = ~3.5$ (for this cable purpose mono TS jacks can be had little cheaper)
> ...





CoiL said:


> Ok, since my Fidelio X1 connectors mod takes some time, will post pic just of cable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Added some pics with Fidelio X1  socket mod finished: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-philips-fidelio-x1.623013/page-397#post-14953110

Anyway, SQ is great and improved over Van Damme XKE Pro-patch classic cable. Very happy with result


----------



## subwoof3r (May 14, 2019)

I think I found one of the ultimate real Pure SIlver (Litz) cable at an affordable price (100$), it's made by FiiO (sold by the official store himself) so we can be sure it is pure silver.
*Here is the link* of the cable.
I think this one will be my next 

Here is some pictures from product page :


----------



## hakuzen

subwoof3r said:


> I think I found one of the ultimate real Pure SIlver (Litz) cable at an affordable price (100$), it's made by FiiO (sold by the official store himself) so we can be sure it is pure silver.
> *Here is the link* of the cable.
> I think this one will be my next
> 
> Here is some pictures from product page :


this can be a real deal for single crystal silver cable. i'll get one when at sales for sure


----------



## archy121 (May 14, 2019)

subwoof3r said:


> *This cable* looks extremely promising (especially for the price), what do you guys think of it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The marketing blurb seems more on the mark than any other cable’s description I have seen.
Certainly has my attention.

Would love @hakuzen to put it through comparison against his top current favourites.


The seller also does UPOCC Litz version at only extra $10. The description for it is different though without the same marketing blurb.

4Core Upgraded  Copper Cable lizt 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Earphone Cable MMCX  2PIN
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cjgfcurA


----------



## Broquen

hakuzen said:


> this can be a real deal for single crystal silver cable. i'll get one when at sales for sure



I purchased B version some weeks ago (short one) and don't like the SQ compared to other cheaper ones. Maybe C version is better.


----------



## hakuzen (May 14, 2019)

archy121 said:


> The marketing blurb seems more on the mark than any other cable’s description I have seen.
> Certainly has my attention.
> 
> Would love @hakuzen to put it through comparison against his top current favourites.
> ...


quality of wire is similar to 165. in fact, found the wire used in 165 at this shop. 165 is my fav in terms of sound.
they also have a 8 cores (28awg) cable, 25awg/signal for 148€. would love to see more 8 cores cables using this kind of wire


----------



## hakuzen

Broquen said:


> I purchased B version some weeks ago (short one) and don't like the SQ compared to other cheaper ones. Maybe C version is better.


are B or C version single crystal silver? D version is


----------



## Broquen

hakuzen said:


> are B or C version single crystal silver? D version is


Both of them (B and C) are advised at FiiO site as single cristal or monocristaline as they call it.


----------



## hakuzen

Broquen said:


> Both of them (B and C) are advised at FiiO site as single cristal or monocristaline as they call it.


B and C are silver PLATED copper. D is pure single crystal silver, no copper inside


----------



## Broquen

hakuzen said:


> B and C are silver PLATED copper. D is pure single crystal silver, no copper inside



Yes, my bad. Did not pay attention to cable material (assumed that material was silver plated copper too). Waiting to read impressions, then


----------



## rbf1138

Can anyone recommend inexpensive, reputable/reliable replacement cables that will support the LS200/A2DC? I don't really like the material of the stock cables or the memory wire they have. I'd much prefer a lightweight cable. Thanks!


----------



## subwoof3r

perfecious said:


> Hey everyone. Just wanted to share my solution for "improving" the strain relief on my cable 125. Basically, we used *Heat-shrink tubing* *(huge thanks goes to my friend S.)*. It's the best possible approach/solution IMO, so here it goes:
> 
> The size of the tube we used is 8mm (we have all kinds of sizes), and we stretched it a bit with our Long-Nose Plier, so it can pass through the jack:
> 
> ...



Nice tip! thanks for sharing
According to your tutorial, I just made that to my 125 too. Very pleased with the result 


 

Looks definitely more sturdy  and feeling a bit less anxious now ^^


----------



## Hal Rockwell

I'm looking for a ready made Y-Split bulk cable, to recable my Takstar HF580. I rather it'll have a 3.5mm plug already soldered to it, but it's not a deal breaker - I can solder one myself. Has anyone seen something like this for sale?


----------



## vurtomatic

hakuzen said:


> quality of wire is similar to 165. in fact, found the wire used in 165 at this shop. 165 is my fav in terms of sound.
> they also have a 8 cores (28awg) cable, 25awg/signal for 148€. would love to see more 8 cores cables using this kind of wire



Hi @hakuzen , I'm in the market for a cable for my 64 Audio Quad driver custom IEM. I saw your list but since the 165 is only available with MMCX connectors, can you recommend a cable with 2-pin connectors for recessed sockets?


----------



## hakuzen (May 16, 2019)

deleted


----------



## hakuzen

vurtomatic said:


> Hi @hakuzen , I'm in the market for a cable for my 64 Audio Quad driver custom IEM. I saw your list but since the 165 is only available with MMCX connectors, can you recommend a cable with 2-pin connectors for recessed sockets?


cable 125 is very decent, specially if you need to keep resistance low. it uses protruding 2pins plugs.

sound with 165 impressed me, despite of its resistance.
@subwoof3r found cables with similar wire (same manufacturer, taiwan, neotech? up-occ) and 2pins for recessed sockets available at a recent shop in ae.. they are 28awg (expect 300mOhm resistance, a bit high for my taste).

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32999961682.html (no litz version)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007909452.html (litz version, even better probably, darker background)  cable 170 (new) in my list (i've just ordered one).

anyway, you might wait a bit, to see if more cables using that kind of wire and 2pins plugs start to show in ae, or to take advantage of ae coupons during sales.


----------



## CoiL

hakuzen said:


> sound with 165 impressed me, despite of its resistance.


Question - does that cable impress You mostly with Moondrop Blessing or with all the other IEMs too (with what You can use it)?
Why I`m asking, is that I think impedance "match" with IEM impedance could be the case and with some other IEM this cable could not give so good result.


----------



## hakuzen

CoiL said:


> Question - does that cable impress You mostly with Moondrop Blessing or with all the other IEMs too (with what You can use it)?
> Why I`m asking, is that I think impedance "match" with IEM impedance could be the case and with some other IEM this cable could not give so good result.


it impressed me with blessing. blessing impedance is constant (20Ω, dynamic driver) till near 1kHz; ~22Ω at 1kHz; it reaches 27Ω at 2.5kHz and 8kHz; and goes down to 13Ω at 20kHz.
blessing is not so critical as other iems, like, for example, kz zs5v1 (4.5Ω).
i'd wish lower cable resistance, of course (the lower, the better), but sound was so clean that i even decided to order a 28awg (thinner) litz version (cable 170).

tried tenhz p4 pro with 165, and also got impressed.. p4 never sounded so well. will keep testing 165 with other iems. 

the seller of cable 170 had an 8 cores version of silver plated 7n up-occ, no litz, in his shop. but now it isn't available.
asked the seller for 8 cores version cables which use 28awg litz. he has answered they'll offer them as soon as possible.


----------



## Slater (May 16, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Question - does that cable impress You mostly with Moondrop Blessing or with all the other IEMs too (with what You can use it)?
> Why I`m asking, is that I think impedance "match" with IEM impedance could be the case and with some other IEM this cable could not give so good result.



That is a good point.

I have seen IEMs where the manufacturer specifically states that they include a cable of a certain impedance as part of the tuning.

I can’t remember an example off the top of my head though.


----------



## hakuzen (May 16, 2019)

Slater said:


> That is a good point.
> 
> I have seen IEMs where the manufacturer specifically states that they include a cable of a certain impedance as part of the tuning.
> 
> I can’t remember an example off the top of my head though.


usual norm is the lower output impedance, the better.

it is exceptional when a manufacturer recommend certain higher impedance, in order to reduce hissing, or in order to alter highs frequencies. for the first case, special impedance adapters which don't increase total output impedance are recommended. for the second case, i'd prefer a better original tuning rather than modifying it with output impedance.
we know some cases: er3xr with impedance adapter, reduces noise/hiss and increase highs level, so it looks like near er4xr tuning (see clavinetjunkie video). the effect on kz zs6/zs5v2 is the opposite, higher output impedance tame highs levels. it depends of the impedance of the iem (balanced armatures impedance and crossover). in general, it's a bad idea to do this. if you want to alter frequency response of an iem, you'll get quite better control of the result by equalizing.

blessing is not an special case like these. i'm using xduoo x20 to test. its output impedance is 0.12Ω(single end) / 1Ω (balanced). in single end, i shouldn't notice tonal difference in blessing between 0.12+0.06(cable 125)=0.18Ω and 0.12+0.20(cable 165)=0.32Ω. it stays very low. in balanced mode, 1.06Ω vs 1.20Ω, not much difference either. so i'm going to sacrifice a bit of output impedance in order to get the darker background and better definition from the 7n up-occ wire.
of course, i'd prefer lower cable resistance, that's why i asked for 8 cores version of these cables (near half resistance).


----------



## CoiL (May 16, 2019)

Got myself 100x0.03 (about 28AWG) Litz wire to try out thinner IEM cable: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-x-0-03-mm-100-48-AWG-LOT-OF-5-m-16-4-feet-ISOLA-LITZ-WIRE-/282762830818

It should give me diameter around 0.3mm per core and impedance ~0.22 Ohm/m. Will do 4-core cable from it, though, if I get thin enough PO sleeving done, might go for 8-core. Will post pics when done


----------



## keoki

Is there such a thing of an adapter to make a MMCX connector to a 2 pin? If there is, does it effect the sound?


----------



## Eddie C

[


keoki said:


> Is there such a thing of an adapter to make a MMCX connector to a 2 pin? If there is, does it effect the sound?




Yeah they exist!! https://www.linsoul.com/product-page/linsoul-earphone-connector-adapter-mmcx2pin-qdc-exk-a2dc

Cannot comment on sound quality change, and for how much they cost id rather buy new cables.


----------



## hakuzen

keoki said:


> Is there such a thing of an adapter to make a MMCX connector to a 2 pin? If there is, does it effect the sound?


links to some mmcx to 2pin adapters (penon, same as those in massdrop, lunashops).
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...uck-cable-thread.891911/page-86#post-14930922
didn't notice any effect on sound. resistance is around 1.5mOhm. penon version is shorter


----------



## SilverEars

What is the most conductive, least resistant cheap cable?  Prefer if I can order it on Amazon if possible.

Also, @hakuzen .  Have you tried measure two or more of the same cables, and did you notice any inconsistencies in the measured values?


----------



## keoki

hakuzen said:


> links to some mmcx to 2pin adapters (penon, same as those in massdrop, lunashops).
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...uck-cable-thread.891911/page-86#post-14930922
> didn't notice any effect on sound. resistance is around 1.5mOhm. penon version is shorter



Will these work with KZ IEMs since they are .75mm?


----------



## hakuzen

SilverEars said:


> What is the most conductive, least resistant cheap cable?  Prefer if I can order it on Amazon if possible.
> 
> Also, @hakuzen .  Have you tried measure two or more of the same cables, and did you notice any inconsistencies in the measured values?


have you checked my list? it's ordered by resistance, ascending. when you see "/" between numbers, it means more than 1 cable measured. when many (more than 5 cables) measured, i show average resistance.


keoki said:


> Will these work with KZ IEMs since they are .75mm?


i use them with kzs, even with flc8s (0.70-0.72mm). penon version pins are a bit thinner, go for these


----------



## Slater

hakuzen said:


> i use them with kzs, even with flc8s (0.70-0.72mm). penon version pins are a bit thinner, go for these



Hi friend, your transparent plastic Penon ones cracked, right?

I wonder if the black plastic version will crack also. I’d rather have the Penon ones because they are smaller and more compact than the Lunashops ones.

But I don’t want them if they crack and fall apart.


----------



## SilverEars

hakuzen said:


> have you checked my list? it's ordered by resistance, ascending. when you see "/" between numbers, it means more than 1 cable measured. when many (more than 5 cables) measured, i show average resistance.


Yeah, I just saw it. The most conductive one is $100.  That's not cheap.


----------



## snip3r77

why are some cables that we purchase is 'longer' than stock.
I actually prefer stock length


----------



## Slater

SilverEars said:


> Yeah, I just saw it. The most conductive one is $100.  That's not cheap.



That’s why I just get a good cable in the $15-$30 range and be done with it. I will never hear the extra 0.00000000001% improvement a $100 cable will provide anyways. Why? Because most of my IEMs are budget IEMs, and a $100 cable isn’t going to perform or sound any better on a $25 KZ than a $20 cable.


----------



## hakuzen

SilverEars said:


> Yeah, I just saw it. The most conductive one is $100.  That's not cheap.


using aliexpress coupons plus seller discount, i paid $68 for last one. recently, using May ae  coupon ($5), final price was around $60. just search for the better deals.
there are also very low resistance cables for $16, like 065 and 053. although quality of the wire is worse than more expensive ones, and the sound with them is not so good. but, like @Slater has mentioned, you won't notice difference when using not very resolving iems, or small sound difference could not justify price difference for you.


----------



## hakuzen

Slater said:


> Hi friend, your transparent plastic Penon ones cracked, right?
> 
> I wonder if the black plastic version will crack also. I’d rather have the Penon ones because they are smaller and more compact than the Lunashops ones.
> 
> But I don’t want them if they crack and fall apart.


yes, i think it cracked when pulling out from a cable. it's a vertical crack all height long, but the adapter is working perfectly. aesthetics issue. black ones are ok, although i've used them shorter.
i'd also go for penon ones. shorter length is a great advantage, and thinner pins can also be more versatile.


snip3r77 said:


> why are some cables that we purchase is 'longer' than stock.
> I actually prefer stock length


stock length is a bit short for me, when carrying the dap into my pocket (yep, i'm tall)


----------



## Linkoiram

Is this the right place to ask this? I need a usb c to 3.5mm adapter for my phone and it appears there aren't many good options out there. I thought they were all the same, but today I discovered the left and right audio channels were swapped on my cheapo chinese adapter and I realized I need to keep a stock of ones that work correctly. Moto z3 play so I'm not limited by the dac requirement that Google pixel phones have


----------



## Mikooki (May 17, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> cable 125 is very decent, specially if you need to keep resistance low. it uses protruding 2pins plugs.
> 
> sound with 165 impressed me, despite of its resistance.
> @subwoof3r found cables with similar wire (same manufacturer, taiwan, neotech? up-occ) and 2pins for recessed sockets available at a recent shop in ae.. they are 28awg (expect 300mOhm resistance, a bit high for my taste).
> ...




How are they with communicating? I like the look of the blue plugs but I'm worried if I buy one and just leave a note it will be ignored.


----------



## hakuzen

Mikooki said:


> How are they with communicating? I look the look of the blue plugs but I'm worried if I buy one and just leave a note it will be ignored.


they answered my messages very quickly (guess if you try to message them at their night, you'll have to wait a few hours). fluent communication. cable shipped in two days.


----------



## rbf1138

Looking for a good, lightweight, non-memory wire A2DC cable for ATH-LS200s...anyone have suggestions?


----------



## archy121 (May 17, 2019)

The next cable I buy will be the last one so I have decided to go balanced even though I don’t have a source with Balance out atm - Planning ahead.
Does anyone have experience of following DUNU adapter for converting 2.5mm balanced to regular 3.5mm out ? 

Seems very reasonable and more robust than pigtail versions that I’m not fond of.

Dunu DC-12 DC-16 DC-11 3.5mm Male to 2.5mm Female 6.35-3.5 / 4.4-2.5 Plug Adapter for Music Player Balanced earphone AMP DAC
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bWELlD5q




@hakuzen Your no. 1 cable 165 has me salivating from your recent comparison of your favourites. Trying very hard to hold back till next big sale.

Have you got around to trying the similar looking silver plated 28AWG litz version ?

High Quality NICEHCK 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Balanced MMCX Connector 7N UPOCC Silver Plated Cable For SE846 LZ A6/A5 NICEHCK M6/EBX/NK10
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bQidOtdO



I’m looking to pair with DM6 - mine has become  sibilant free and I Now prefer the terrible supplied sparklier SPC cable to the BGVP OCC I purchased.


----------



## snip3r77

hakuzen said:


> yes, i think it cracked when pulling out from a cable. it's a vertical crack all height long, but the adapter is working perfectly. aesthetics issue. black ones are ok, although i've used them shorter.
> i'd also go for penon ones. shorter length is a great advantage, and thinner pins can also be more versatile.
> 
> stock length is a bit short for me, when carrying the dap into my pocket (yep, i'm tall)


Most cables that you purchase are the longer type , right ?


----------



## hakuzen (May 18, 2019)

archy121 said:


> The next cable I buy will be the last one so I have decided to go balanced even though I don’t have a source with Balance out atm - Planning ahead.
> Does anyone have experience of following DUNU adapter for converting 2.5mm balanced to regular 3.5mm out ?
> 
> Seems very reasonable and more robust than pigtail versions that I’m not fond of.
> ...


i've not tried that dunu adapter. measured resistance of other straight and L shape adapters from other brands. link is in my list of cables post.

litz version of 165 wire (silver plated or pure copper) is thinner (28awg vs 26awg), but manufacturer/distributor affirms you get even darker background with litz version.
so i've ordered a 2pins version of 28awg up-occ litz not silver plated (neotech?) cable for moondrop blessing here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007909452.html (cable 170 in my list).
nicehck and other sellers only sell mmcx versions (amazing mmcx plugs, btw), and only silver plated or true copper and silver plated mixed versions of this 28awg litz wire (btw, copper and silver plated threads in mixed version are mixed into same core, like i prefer).
depending of the result of this new 28awg litz up-occ cable, i'll might try the copper and silver plated mixed version, or i'll wait for 8 cores version of this kind of wire.



snip3r77 said:


> Most cables that you purchase are the longer type , right ?


have to assume stock length of the cables regularly. when custom length available, like in some cables 133 (gu), i choose from 1.30m to 1.50m


----------



## archy121

hakuzen said:


> i've not tried that dunu adapter. measured resistance of other straight and L shape adapters from other brands. link is in my list of cables post.
> 
> litz version of 165 wire (silver plated or pure copper) is thinner (28awg vs 26awg), but manufacturer/distributor affirms you get even darker background with litz version.



Wow 170 looks absolutely beautiful in detail. 

Litz cables being darker in nature means lower frequencies will possibly come through stronger than higher ? I’m hoping to bring some sparkle and air with next cable - just short of sibilance. 

According to the description of the NiceHCK UPOCC silver plated cable I linked it is in fact 28AWG. 
Maybe it’s not exact 165 match ?


----------



## snip3r77

hakuzen said:


> i've not tried that dunu adapter. measured resistance of other straight and L shape adapters from other brands. link is in my list of cables post.
> 
> litz version of 165 wire (silver plated or pure copper) is thinner (28awg vs 26awg), but manufacturer/distributor affirms you get even darker background with litz version.
> so i've ordered a 2pins version of 28awg up-occ litz not silver plated (neotech?) cable for moondrop blessing here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007909452.html (cable 170 in my list).
> ...



So usually is stock length and I’m unlucky enough to get a longer one ?


----------



## hakuzen (May 19, 2019)

archy121 said:


> Wow 170 looks absolutely beautiful in detail.
> Litz cables being darker in nature means lower frequencies will possibly come through stronger than higher ? I’m hoping to bring some sparkle and air with next cable - just short of sibilance.
> According to the description of the NiceHCK UPOCC silver plated cable I linked it is in fact 28AWG.
> Maybe it’s not exact 165 match ?


you can find 165 cable at nicehck (link provided in my list) and at 2 other shops. it's 26AWG up-occ COPPER NO LITZ.
the other same style up-occ cables you can find at nicehck (like the one you linked to) and at 2 other shops, are 28AWG (thinner, expect 300mOhm) up-occ SILVER PLATED or SILVER PLATED+COPPER (mixed in each core) LITZ (independent shield/enamel of every thread in the core) . you'll probably get darker background (lower noise) with litz; it means slightly less noise, better definition, separation, and imaging. no tonal difference. if you feel more sparkle and air with this cable, guess it's due to silver plated copper vs copper, not to litz.
cable 170 is 28AWG up-occ COPPER LITZ, and uses other type of jack and plugs.
cable 165 showed darker background than 125. 170 could show even darker background, but it has higher resistance. the cable from your link should be very similar than 170, except of silver plated copper vs copper.



snip3r77 said:


> So usually is stock length and I’m unlucky enough to get a longer one ?


usual stock length is 120cm; sometimes it includes jack & plugs length, sometime it doesn't. and consider a +-5cm error. sometimes you get a 115cm cable, sometimes a 125 one.
if you mean cable 165, specs say "Line Length: 1.1m-1.2m". mine is 117cm, jack & plugs included (112cm, after subtracting 4cm jack, and 1cm mmcx plug).
cable 170 specs say length ~125cm (expect longer cable than 165)


----------



## archy121

hakuzen said:


> you can find 165 cable at nicehck (link provided in my list) and at 2 other shops. it's 26AWG up-occ COPPER NO LITZ.
> the other same style up-occ cables you can find at nicehck (like the one you linked to) and at 2 other shops, are 28AWG (thinner, expect 300mOhm)



Sorry i just figured out that American higher AWG values mean thinner wire : o

What you have been advising Makes more sense now.


----------



## requal (May 19, 2019)

archy121 said:


> I’m looking to pair with DM6 - mine has become  sibilant free and I Now prefer the terrible supplied sparklier SPC cable to the BGVP OCC I purchased.


Try some good GPC with your DM6. You'll have better results then SPC or hybrid. I had FAW hybrid and it wasn't it. SPC (even stock) is not bad, good copper also, but still not near to GPC with them


----------



## manukmanohar (May 19, 2019)

So, I bought the cable #130, as per the suggestions here. It works great with my custom Fearless S8F. Seems to make the already sensitive S8F, even more sensitive. So much so that, I have to apply -12 dB digital gain on my ES100, and even then it is near the lowest volume in the ES100. Good build quality; however, one issue is that the connection with the earplug is not as tight (as the stock cables), the earplugs' connection is a bit loose, especially on the left side. (had the same problem with Kanas Pro as well) Anyone else facing this issue? Any suggestions to make them tighter?

Thanks to this thread for the recommendation. 

Here are a few pics of the cable:


----------



## hakuzen

manukmanohar said:


> So, I bought the cable #130, as per the suggestions here. It works great with my custom Fearless S8F. Seems to make the already sensitive S8F, even more sensitive. So much so that, I have to apply -12 dB digital gain on my ES100, and even then it is near the lowest volume in the ES100. Good build quality; however, one issue is that the connection with the earplug is not as tight (as the stock cables), the earplugs' connection is a bit loose, especially on the left side. (had the same problem with Kanas Pro as well) Anyone else facing this issue? Any suggestions to make them tighter?
> 
> Thanks to this thread for the recommendation.
> 
> Here are a few pics of the cable:


your issue might be related to 130 2pins plugs are not protruding one, while kanas pro and fearless s8f sockets are recessed.
to get a tighter and more secure fit with recessed sockets, you'd need protruding 2pins, like found in cables 125 or 170, for example


----------



## manukmanohar

hakuzen said:


> your issue might be related to 130 2pins plugs are not protruding one, while kanas pro and fearless s8f sockets are recessed.
> to get a tighter and more secure fit with recessed sockets, you'd need protruding 2pins, like found in cables 125 or 170, for example



Thanks. You are right, that should be the issue. It is reassuring to know that it is not the problem with the cable. I've anyway ordered the balanced cable from the Nicehck, which seems to be protruding. Hope those prove to be a good fit with the S8F's  . (Not sure about the cable #, but it is the one which dsnuts mentioned in post #2)


----------



## hakuzen

archy121 said:


> Sorry i just figured out that American higher AWG values mean thinner wire : o
> What you have been advising Makes more sense now.


if you plan to try 28awg litz version, i'd go for these ones, because i have some doubts about one of the wires used in the cable you linked to:
silver plated copper version, full silver color, not at nicehck but found at other shops.
copper+silver plated coppper version (mixed inside each core), even better (higher chance of getting true litz wire)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32994248213.html nicehck
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32997399146.html vs audio (nicehck)
also found in other shops



manukmanohar said:


> Thanks. You are right, that should be the issue. It is reassuring to know that it is not the problem with the cable. I've anyway ordered the balanced cable from the Nicehck, which seems to be protruding. Hope those prove to be a good fit with the S8F's  . (Not sure about the cable #, but it is the one which dsnuts mentioned in post #2)


yep, that cable uses protruding 2pins plugs. it's cable 053 in my list. worse quality in every aspect than 130, but very low resistance as well.


----------



## starfly

Looking for a good affordable 3.5mm male - 3.5mm male cable for my Sony MDR-7520. Price <$100. Not sure where to start searching, as most searches bring up IEM cables or very headphone specific cables, but my Sony headphones have a simple 3.5mm female connector.

Thx


----------



## hakuzen (May 22, 2019)

starfly said:


> Looking for a good affordable 3.5mm male - 3.5mm male cable for my Sony MDR-7520. Price <$100. Not sure where to start searching, as most searches bring up IEM cables or very headphone specific cables, but my Sony headphones have a simple 3.5mm female connector.
> 
> Thx


i ended buying gu-craftsman cables (check my list, cables 133) for he400i (2.5mm trrs -balanced- to 2 x 2.5mm trs, 6n ooc copper wire) and audio-technica ath-m70x (custom, 3.5mm trs -single end- to 2.5mm trs lock, extra length 6n occ silver plated copper).
guess the cable for your mdr-7520 is 3.5mm trs -single end- to 3.5mm trs, possibly the most easy to find; (or does the plug which goes into the phones require something special?); many options, different quality. saw some of them at lunashops and also at aliexpress.
got interested of these, but didn't purchased them:
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=4837, ~25.2awg, ~175mΩ expected of probably good quality pcocc copper furukawa wire
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=4832, pure silver version of the above one (but with 2.5mm lock plug, you'd need to search for your termination, 3.5mm trs)
this is maybe fancier, and way cheaper. guess quality of the wire is far from the latters:
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=4756 (cheaper 5n occ)


----------



## hakuzen

Broquen said:


> I've ordered Nicehck mixed version (UPOCC too) for about 70€, based on previous experience with quite some <30€ cables and stock ones (I found that like more mixed ones in that price range).
> Curious about how can compare more expensive (mixed) cables to only copper versions (maybe highs extend better than in cheaper ones, don't know), but my budget was done with this cable plus a couple of adapters.
> In any case, both of them (Nicehck and Neotech) look fantastic.


ended deducting that your choice could be the best from these up-occ cables atm. copper and silver plated litz separated threads mixed into each core, 28awg. wish they had an 8 cores version of this cable!
thank you for finding, purchasing, and sharing it! looking forward your impressions after receiving it


----------



## Broquen

hakuzen said:


> ended deducting that your choice could be the best from these up-occ cables atm. copper and silver plated litz separated threads mixed into each core, 28awg. wish they had an 8 cores version of this cable!
> thank you for finding, purchasing, and sharing it! looking forward your impressions after receiving it



Thanks to you for your work and valuable help here, had no opportunity to tell you before, but it's very appreciated.

On the other hand, I won't be able to compare it to 130,165, etc. but I'll post my impressions based on other cables experience.


----------



## subwoof3r

Oh btw, I finally ordered few days ago 165 too 
I will make a comparison between 125 (my yet best)


----------



## hakuzen

added cable 066 to my list of cables measurements: jcally, silver plated 5n ofc copper, 8 cores, zsn (c-type) termination. and measurements of zsn (c-type plugs) version of cable 065 (4 thicker cores).
also found in other colors and terminations.







nice conductivity (equivalent to ~24AWG thickness, around 128mΩ/signal).
sound is good enough for not very resolving iems.

found two issues:

1- jack (furutech cheap styled) is low quality (like in cables 065 -jcally-  and 056 -trn-). found a core (L+ in this case) unsoldered or not well soldered. it's the second jcally cable (and all 056 trn cables) where i've found this issue. maybe there is very small space to solder, who knows.

2- this zsn version has got inverted polarization respect KZs norm (both sides); i.e., sign signal should go down (hole at the extreme of the shell), but it goes up (interior hole) in both sides. found same issue at cable 065 (jcally), zsn version, as well.
as both sides have same polarization, they won't be out of phase, and sound won't be affected. but being purist, i'd prefer right polarization, not inverted.
if you get curved 2pins plug, like these zsn type plugs, there is no way to set the right polarization without re-soldering the plugs.


----------



## Slater

hakuzen said:


> added cable 066 to my list of cables measurements: jcally, silver plated 5n ofc copper, 8 cores, zsn (c-type) termination. and measurements of zsn (c-type plugs) version of cable 065 (4 thicker cores).
> also found in other colors and terminations.
> 
> 
> ...



I have this same cable, and mine is wired properly.


----------



## hakuzen (May 21, 2019)

Slater said:


> I have this same cable, and mine is wired properly.


glad to know, thanks! i got 2 ok, 2 w/solder issues, from my 4 jcally cables, so fifty-fifty for me.

guess it's due to the jack, because found similar issues in all the cheap trn cables which use this kind of jack.


----------



## Slater

hakuzen said:


> glad to know, thanks! i got 2 ok, 2 w/solder issues, from my 4 jcally cables, so fifty-fifty for me.
> 
> guess it's due to the jack, because found similar issues in all the cheap trn cables which use this kind of jack.



Maybe I’ll try a different plug on 1 of mine to see if there’s any room for improvements hidden in the plug.


----------



## hakuzen

Slater said:


> Maybe I’ll try a different plug on 1 of mine to see if there’s any room for improvements hidden in the plug.


if yours are measuring even and you have no issues with the jack, better don't touch it until it breaks. if solders are ok, you won't notice any difference


----------



## Palash

ISN Audio H16, good pairing with LZ Z04A. Beautiful cable.


----------



## candlejack (May 21, 2019)

Ahhh, yeahhh...



Edit: after opening the plastic bags: one's a dud and one is surprisingly OK. Will give more details tomorrow.


----------



## Fizban

regenade said:


> Received my Linsoul lsc09 today, only 10 days of shipping from Singapore to Turkey. This cable is mentioned by reviewer as the best conductivity of all cables mentioned, so I gave it a shot.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.4.667334e6iCbQG8
> 
> ...


Any impressions on this cable?


----------



## regenade

Fizban said:


> Any impressions on this cable?


Cable has incredible quality and no microphonics. SQ wise it shines with better source. No problems occured within 3 months of using it without any exterior flaws visible.

My previous cable was a Linum cable that came with Warbler Audio Prelude CIEM which was increasing the earphones strengths like crystal clear sound and shiny mids. 

With this cable , sq became more balanced and texture of the sound got more stiffness which what I wanted to complement my armature drivers weaknesses. Also with this cable,  my earphonesbbecame more source picky. Android phone - Linsoul synergy on the go have gone worse  , while my desktop PC - Linsoul synergy has gone much much better compared to Linum and this synergy suggests with better source Linsoul outperformed Linum. Also, since I knew the engineer of Warbler CIEM in person and he told me out of several cables they paired with Warbler, Linum was the best so they continue with them.

All in all, i think this cable may be a gem for correct pairing and needs.


----------



## Fizban

regenade said:


> Cable has incredible quality and no microphonics. SQ wise it shines with better source. No problems occured within 3 months of using it without any exterior flaws visible.
> 
> My previous cable was a Linum cable that came with Warbler Audio Prelude CIEM which was increasing the earphones strengths like crystal clear sound and shiny mids.
> 
> ...


Thank you renegade!

What's the ergonomics like?
Stiff?


----------



## Jsingh4 (May 22, 2019)

Anyone has any idea about this one, this one is quite cheap maybe @hakuzen .
It says it is 7n OCC Silver 4 core from bann** seller only for 25.59$(USD)


----------



## hakuzen (May 22, 2019)

Jsingh4 said:


> Anyone has any idea about this one, this one is quite cheap maybe @hakuzen .
> It says it is 7n OCC Silver 4 core from banned seller and only 25.59$(USD)


it seems same wire (silver/tin/alloy plated copper) than cable 051 of my list (still on transit). yours has protruding 2pins compared to flush 2pins of 051. the jack is also different, i prefer 051's one.
051 was <$19 at May sales. expect similar wire quality than cables 052, 053, etc. (not 7n occ, of course). that grey color looks dope.


----------



## Jsingh4 (May 22, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> it seems same wire (silver/tin/alloy plated copper) than cable 051 of my list (still on transit). yours has protruding 2pins compared to flush 2pins of 051. the jack is also different, i prefer 051's one.
> 051 was <$19 at May sales. expect similar wire quality than cables 052, 053, etc. (not 7n occ, of course). that grey color looks dope.



So the part where it says 7n OCC doesn't matter ?


----------



## hakuzen

Jsingh4 said:


> So the part where it says 7n OCC doesn't matter ?


i'm afraid so..


----------



## Eddie C

While the banned seller's brand isnt explicitly stated, lets not bring it up again for the chance this thread gets locked


----------



## thejoker13

Jsingh4 said:


> Anyone has any idea about this one, this one is quite cheap maybe @hakuzen .
> It says it is 7n OCC Silver 4 core from bann** seller only for 25.59$(USD)


I own this cable and don't like it at all. I have yet to find an earphone that it pairs well with. I almost believe that something is wrong with it, it's that bad. I have the mmcx version of it though, not the 2 pin.


----------



## Slater

Has anyone tried any of the gold plated Xiaofan cables?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Xia...Se846-Headphone-Upgrade-Line/32875818992.html

The above one is a lot cheaper than this one:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Xia...Se846-Headphone-Upgrade-Line/32886370571.html


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> Has anyone tried any of the gold plated Xiaofan cables?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Xia...Se846-Headphone-Upgrade-Line/32875818992.html
> 
> ...


Ummmm...I hope that those prices are in Asian currency??!! If not, then NO WAY would I ever put out that kind of coin on a cable. The cheaper costs half of my entire home audio system that I sold 14 years ago!


----------



## Slater

courierdriver said:


> Ummmm...I hope that those prices are in Asian currency??!! If not, then NO WAY would I ever put out that kind of coin on a cable. The cheaper costs half of my entire home audio system that I sold 14 years ago!



Yeah, but you can customize the plug. And they can engrave your name on the y splitter. That makes it worth the asking price!

And those prices are USD.


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> Yeah, but you can customize the plug. And they can engrave your name on the y splitter. That makes it worth the asking price!
> 
> And those prices are USD.


Yeah...mmmm...think I'll pass. Sure there's someone out there with enough disposable income to buy this, but just not me! Lol!


----------



## Slater

courierdriver said:


> Yeah...mmmm...think I'll pass. Sure there's someone out there with enough disposable income to buy this, but just not me! Lol!



Well, I was planning on burning some grocery bagfuls of $100 bills tonight in the furnace, but I might just use it to order a few of those cables instead.


----------



## Carlsan

Slater said:


> Has anyone tried any of the gold plated Xiaofan cables?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Xia...Se846-Headphone-Upgrade-Line/32875818992.html
> 
> ...



Thing is, probably half the cables that have been mentioned in the 100 or so pages of this thread probably SOUND better than these two. Gold plating may look nice, but it adds nothing to sound.


----------



## candlejack

A lot less microphonic than I feared (the Acrolink is 2-3 times stiffer and noisier), but the L earpice has a loose coupling. No sound cutoff so far, but it feels like all that free spinning will lead to premature wear of the connector, especially the axial pin receptacle.


----------



## No Deal

Slater said:


> Yeah, but you can customize the plug. And they can engrave your name on the y splitter. That makes it worth the asking price!



What has me considering purchasing this cable is the fabulous case that it comes in.  It beats the traditional plastic bag hands down and imagine how you would look walking into the office carrying it.


----------



## katatonicone1 (May 23, 2019)

Wrong thread, sorry


----------



## candlejack

No Deal said:


> What has me considering purchasing this cable is the fabulous case that it comes in.  It beats the traditional plastic bag hands down and imagine how you would look walking into the office carrying it.


You forgot the "/sarcasm."


----------



## Broquen

No Deal said:


> What has me considering purchasing this cable is the fabulous case that it comes in.  It beats the traditional plastic bag hands down and imagine how you would look walking into the office carrying it.



I think you'll get better results if you buy a Ferrari or a Porsche...


----------



## hakuzen (May 24, 2019)

candlejack said:


> A lot less microphonic than I feared (the Acrolink is 2-3 times stiffer and noisier), but the L earpice has a loose coupling. No sound cutoff so far, but it feels like all that free spinning will lead to premature wear of the connector, especially the axial pin receptacle.


it's curious, because i found these taiwan imported mmcx plugs way better quality than almost any other i've tried before. if you look at them with good amplifying lens, you'll notice they are way better mechanized. it's true that they spin easier than others, but think it's intended. guess you have more probabilities of breaking your mmcx when attaching/detaching a very tight fit plug, than when spinning.






i own these two, and they are my preferred mmcx plugs:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32993421593.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32997339497.html

wire quality of the taiwan imported up-occ cryo treated (neotech?) wire has also become my clear favorite:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32997339497.html (26awg up-occ copper, no litz)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32994248213.html (28awg, up-occ silver plated copper, litz)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32996895840.html (28awg, up-occ copper and silver plated copper mixed into each core, litz)

wish 8 cores versions of up-occ litz show up soon.


----------



## candlejack

hakuzen said:


> it's curious, because i found these taiwan imported mmcx plugs way better quality than almost any other i've tried before. if you look at them with good amplifying lens, you'll notice they are way better mechanized. it's true that they spin easier than others, but think it's intended. guess you have more probabilities of breaking your mmcx when attaching/detaching a very tight fit plug, than when spinning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They still connect very securely and the amount of force needed to unplug the connector is consistent between the 2 sides (and quite high in my opinion).

To identify the source of the issue, I reversed L/R and still the L side is the one free spinning, suggesting that it's not the cable side of the plug that is different between L and R, but the IEM side. A bit disappointing considering the "beryllium copper mmcx" is one of the selling points of the Campfire Audio IEMs.

Unfortunately I can't comment on the sound, since I generally can't hear much difference between cables. Maybe I will get the chance to do some quiet tests this weekend.


----------



## Broquen

hakuzen said:


> it's curious, because i found these taiwan imported mmcx plugs way better quality than almost any other i've tried before. if you look at them with good amplifying lens, you'll notice they are way better mechanized. it's true that they spin easier than others, but think it's intended. guess you have more probabilities of breaking your mmcx when attaching/detaching a very tight fit plug, than when spinning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that last one can be found cheaper. It's the same cable? 

€ 70,39  67%OFF | High Quality NICEHCK 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Balanced MMCX Connector 7N UPOCC Mixed 7N UPOCC Silver Plated Cable ForSE846 LZ A6 NICEHCK M6
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/KYHyMe4


----------



## fokta (May 24, 2019)

Guys, what is better or similar like 130, but more lighter...

I love my 130... but my neck tell me otherwise, it seems the weight is too much for long season...

if possible < $100... hehehe


----------



## hakuzen (May 30, 2019)

Broquen said:


> I think that last one can be found cheaper. It's the same cable?
> 
> € 70,39  67%OFF | High Quality NICEHCK 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Balanced MMCX Connector 7N UPOCC Mixed 7N UPOCC Silver Plated Cable ForSE846 LZ A6 NICEHCK M6
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/KYHyMe4





fokta said:


> Guys, what is better or similar like 130, but more lighter...
> 
> I love my 130... but my neck tell me otherwise, it seems the weight is too much for long season...
> 
> if possible < $100... hehehe


@Broquen , yes, it's the same cable. thanks for finding it! i use to have these same cables at the shopping cart, to catch discounts, and use aliprice to check recent historical price.
@fokta , it's difficult to find better sound than with 130, but found even better noticeable sound (darker background, better definition, separation, and imaging) with 165; it weights 23.5g vs 33.4g of 130, so 30% lighter (and 28awg versions will be even lighter). resistance is a bit higher, but stays good.

these are the links i'm monitoring and comparing now; all of them are usually available below $100 (there are other seller selling these cables, but can't post links):

165. 4 cores 26awg taiwan 7N UP-OCC copper cryo(frozen) (no litz). 23.5g. 0.10mm*16(OD:1.2mm/26awg)*4cores. resistance ~190mΩ.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32997339497.html   nicehck
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32997399146.html   vs audio
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33005627267.html   krhifi
wire: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007390866.html + https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007394876.html

166. 4 cores 28awg taiwan 7N UP-OCC silver plated copper cryo(frozen) litz(independent shield/enamel of every thread in the core). 0.07mm*19(OD:1.08mm/28awg)*4cores. resistance ~290mΩ.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32994248213.html   nicehck
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32997399146.html   vs audio
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33001933222.html   krhifi
possible wire: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007631873.html + https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33006890732.html

169 4 cores 28awg taiwan 7N UP-OCC copper+silver plated copper cryo(frozen) litz. (0.07mm*7spc+0.09mm*5copper(OD:1.08mm/27.3awg))*4cores. resistance ~260mΩ
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32996895840.html   nicehck
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32995698807.html   vs audio
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33002688074.html   krhifi
wire: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007736919.html


----------



## killaHz

Has anybody posted anywhere a comparison between the conductivity numbers of any of the cables tested ITT with cables of (ostensibly) similar construction by big name cable companies? Like, here's a Chi-fi cable claiming to be 7N OCC, and here's, e.g., an Effect Audio Ares II, or a PlusSound Exo, and here are their respective conductivity numbers? I'm trying to get a sense of context. How many of these cables are good, and how many are just inexpensive?


----------



## fokta (May 24, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> 165. 4 cores 26awg taiwan 7N UP-OCC copper cryo(frozen) (no litz). 23.5g. 0.10mm*16(OD:1.2mm/26awg)*4cores. resistance ~190mΩ.
> [URL]https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32997339497.html[/URL]   nicehck
> [URL]https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32997399146.html[/URL]   vs audio
> [URL]https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33005627267.html[/URL]   krhifi
> wire: [URL]https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007390866.html[/URL] + [URL]https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007394876.html[/URL]


is krhifi same as VS audio one?


----------



## subwoof3r

Is it me or NiceHCK is now selling its 165 up to *173$* ?


----------



## hakuzen

subwoof3r said:


> Is it me or NiceHCK is now selling its 165 up to *173$* ?


just wait for it being discounted again (soon). that's why i posted other links and monitor prices periodically.


----------



## hakuzen

fokta said:


> is krhifi same as VS audio one?


yes, they are same cables


----------



## fokta (May 24, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> just wait for it being discounted again (soon). that's why i posted other links and monitor prices periodically.





hakuzen said:


> yes, they are same cables



I see... TQ, please let us know when the disc.

another question, is the difference not much between 165 and 169? in term SQ?
really concern about the weight... if not much different between them, I will go with 169. Since like u said, 28Awg will be even more lighter and thinner...


----------



## hakuzen

fokta said:


> another question, is the difference not much between 165 and 169? is term SQ?
> really concern about the weight... if not much different between them, I will go with 169. Since like u said, 28Awg will be even more lighter....


i don't know, because i don't own cable 169 yet. guess sound quality will be similar, maybe sound differences because of litz in (even darker background) and copper+spc mix in 169. but can't know if they are noticeable before doing serious ab between them.
about weight, 165 is only 23.5g, don't think 169 will be much more lighter.



Matthew420 said:


> Has anybody posted anywhere a comparison between the conductivity numbers of any of the cables tested ITT with cables of (ostensibly) similar construction by big name cable companies? Like, here's a Chi-fi cable claiming to be 7N OCC, and here's, e.g., an Effect Audio Ares II, or a PlusSound Exo, and here are their respective conductivity numbers? I'm trying to get a sense of context. How many of these cables are good, and how many are just inexpensive?


conductivity mostly depends of total section (diameter) of wire per signal (wider, lower AWG, means better conductivity), given same length of wire (longer means lower conductivity).
plugs and solders also contribute to conductivity.
and material (quality) of wire does it as well. i compared two copper wires (solid core) last year. 1m of neotech UP-OCC 24awg measured 95mΩ, vs. 120mΩ of simple OFC.

but resistance/conductivity doesn't tell the whole thing. found way better sound (background noise, definition, imaging) with 26awg up-occ frozen wire than with 22awg ofc wire (thicker, lower total resistance).

there is a common problem with most chi-cables: you can't trust used material matches advertised material. read *this* (most claimed 7n occ chi-cables are not 7n, and are not occ).

so it's difficult to establish comparisons. i only own a boutique but artisan cable, from impactaudio.
but read these comments i received by pm:
"I remember talking to another member who owned extremely expensive kilobuck cables from Effect Audio. He bought cable 125 on a lark and was extremely impressed saying that he felt it didn’t disappoint coming from his high end cables."
".. owned Horus, Leonidas, and Janus among other things. Super expensive cables. But he did say he was surprised at the performance of cable 125"
"I actually own two other cables that use genuine litz wire. I own a pure silver OCC litz cable from Norne Audio the Norne Therium and also a PlusSound Echo+ that uses type 6 UPOCC litz copper wire. Both cables sound notably different from my modified cable 125 (I just switched out the stock plug with an Oyaide platinum/palladium plug) while listening with Solaris. The Norne silver litz cable sounds very smooth with a bit of spotlighting on the upper mids. It sounds flatter in terms of depth, and noticeably dryer than cable 125. Depth is easier to perceive on cable 125, and it sounds meatier from top to bottom in direct comparison. The PlusSound Echo sounds very different from cable 125. Cable 125 sounds thick and organic, but still very clear, whereas the Echo sounds lean and analytical. Cable 125 reminds me of my Stax setup, whereas the Echo makes my Solaris sound like the old Sony house sound (Ex600, SA5000) which was much leaner, and more analytical compared to the warm, bass elevated sound they currently pursue."
"..the Norne and cable 125 feel close, but cable 125 has fuller lower frequencies as the sound stage and especially the depth feel more pronounced on cable 125".

and now, consider that i've found even darker background, better imaging and soundstage, with cable 165 than with cable 125 (i've confirmed this after AB listening in different moments, different gear; don't have any doubt; although you can find you prefer the latter for some source+phones combo).

i'm sorry for boutique cables, but you can find great value chi-cables for an small price fraction. however, these chi-cables show some disadvantages: obscure specifications, smaller variety of plugs, worse plugs and solders in most cases, qc issues, etc.


----------



## fokta (May 24, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> i don't know, because i don't own cable 169 yet. guess sound quality will be similar, maybe sound differences because of litz in (even darker background) and copper+spc mix in 169. but can't know if they are noticeable before doing serious ab between them.
> about weight, 165 is only 23.5g, don't think 169 will be much more lighter.
> 
> 
> ...


ur point is Valid, I consider this as alternative... and also to teach company to be creative, and motivate them to produce good product affordable...

my Litz cable collection come from ALO, for me, I can accept their pricing... but their shipments cost sometimes is the same cost as the cable itself, and it troubles me...
130 is comparable to Alo SLitz in term of SQ... but the engineering, the custom wiring of SLitz makes me appreciate why I pay more... but if I need to add the shipment cost plus custom, which is alrd more then the price of the cable itself... I will find alternatives....
@hakuzen Tq for the explanation...
plz inform us if 165 is on discount...
I alrd wishlist also

btw, the cable is not microphonic right?


----------



## hakuzen

fokta said:


> plz inform us if 165 is on discount...


i provided the links above.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33005627267.html krhifi  $66.3 (via app, and after using seller coupon)
best price ever, and it's nicehck; zero issues in my multiple orders at nicehck, and way faster shipping than "the other sellers", where i got some issues with cables (defective 125 and 131, wrong 131 cable twice..). that's why i usually prefer nicehck, even when the cable is sometimes a few bucks more expensive


----------



## fokta

hakuzen said:


> i provided the links above.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33005627267.html krhifi  $66.3 (via app, and after using seller coupon)
> best price ever, and it's nicehck; zero issues in my multiple orders at nicehck, and way faster shipping than "the other sellers", where i got some issues with cables (defective 125 and 131, wrong 131 cable twice..). that's why i usually prefer nicehck, even when the cable is sometimes a few bucks more expensive



got it for USD 68, still ok...


----------



## Cevisi

Whp knows where i can get these cable ties that are deliverd whit iem cables i just can find big ones whit 15 or 10 cm lenght


----------



## hakuzen (May 26, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> Whp knows where i can get these cable ties that are deliverd whit iem cables i just can find big ones whit 15 or 10 cm lenght


that length isn't bad for thick cables..
i use to get this kind of strap, and cut desired length and width:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ORI...Wire-Binging-Strap-Seals-CBT/32571655279.html

anyway, you can always trim them if they are too long
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32958364181.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32962055596.html (wider)

these look a bit shorter:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32981036624.html


----------



## Cevisi

hakuzen said:


> that length isn't bad for thick cables..
> i use to get this kind of strap, and cut desired length and width:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ORI...Wire-Binging-Strap-Seals-CBT/32571655279.html
> 
> ...


Thanks i think i get the last one


----------



## zikarus

Has anyone seen those UPOCC cables with a 2-pin termination yet? They seem to sell mmcx exclusively... Strange and sad...


----------



## Cevisi

Palash said:


> My review on DM6 is coming tomorrow with ISN Audio S8. ISN S8 just turned DM6 into a different beast.
> Overall, ISN H8 with DM6 - bass reduced and treble harshness reduced, still spikes are there slightly improvement on sound stage.
> ISN S8 with DM6 - Sub bass improved a bit , treble is now totally smooth(Not recessed) but beautiful sparkle is there. Mids are now totally transparent H8 is perfect with DM6. With S8 DM6 is sounding like way expensive neutral flagship IEMs. Highly recommended.


I heard dm6 is only good whit pure copper so thats not true ?


----------



## Palash

Cevisi said:


> I heard dm6 is only good whit pure copper so thats not true ?


Tried several cables with DM6 but best pairing with ISN Audio S8.


----------



## fokta (May 27, 2019)

zikarus said:


> Has anyone seen those UPOCC cables with a 2-pin termination yet? They seem to sell mmcx exclusively... Strange and sad...


Why not buy MMCX to 2 pin adapter... ? is an alternative...

edit mistypo


----------



## zikarus

No not really. Will wait for 2-pin versions.


----------



## Cevisi

Palash said:


> Tried several cables with DM6 but best pairing with ISN Audio S8.


I order it now hope it will serve me well


----------



## killaHz

Are there cheap/easy ways to make ear hooks for cables that don’t have them? Heat shrink, sure. But what kind? And how to form a good curve?


----------



## Slater (May 27, 2019)

Matthew420 said:


> Are there cheap/easy ways to make ear hooks for cables that don’t have them? Heat shrink, sure. But what kind? And how to form a good curve?



They sell silicone earhooks that can be added to any cable. They’re cheap and don’t require any tools or special knowledge to install.


----------



## Trisse (May 28, 2019)

Finaly got my kinboofi cable today.


Got a little surprised when i open the package and it says **** on the plastic bag containing the cable

I know much of the Chinese stuff is oem made and they just put different brands on it. Buy why namne it kinboofi on Ali when it the brand didn't even exist?

Is the headfi bann that big?

Edit sorry. It actually says kinboofi on the cable y-split. But still


----------



## CoiL

Trisse said:


> Finaly got my kinboofi cable today.
> 
> 
> Got a little surprised when i open the package and it says **** on the plastic bag containing the cable
> ...


There are re-sellers who put their name on bags, despite product itself is other brand. This is chi-fi.


----------



## Ckro

Same issue here, still waiting for a 2pin version...


----------



## Ckro

zikarus said:


> Has anyone seen those UPOCC cables with a 2-pin termination yet? They seem to sell mmcx exclusively... Strange and sad...





zikarus said:


> No not really. Will wait for 2-pin versions.



Same issue here, waiting for the 2pin version...


----------



## randomnin

Hypothetically, say one doesn't hear any difference between 2$ and 2k$ cables, then the question would obviously be not of sound quality but of comfort, durability and long-term monetary expenses. Has anybody done some calculations on what is the cheapest way to go? What is the average lifespan of a cable, are there some cables that boast substantially more days of use per dollar spent? Are there materials and types of construction that can be used as simple markers of superior or inferior durability?

I did a search of some relevant terms in this topic, but this perspective seems to have been mostly eschewed, so any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Slater

randomnin said:


> Hypothetically, say one doesn't hear any difference between 2$ and 2k$ cables, then the question would obviously be not of sound quality but of comfort, durability and long-term monetary expenses. Has anybody done some calculations on what is the cheapest way to go? What is the average lifespan of a cable, are there some cables that boast substantially more days of use per dollar spent? Are there materials and types of construction that can be used as simple markers of superior or inferior durability?
> 
> I did a search of some relevant terms in this topic, but this perspective seems to have been mostly eschewed, so any input would be greatly appreciated.



My take is you can buy and wear out 5x$20 cables for every 1x$100 cable.

Is the $100 cable going to outlast the $20 cable by a factor of 5? Absolutely not.

So if you can’t tell the difference between a $20 cable and a $100 or $2000 cable, then just get the $20 cable.


----------



## archdawg

Just for the record ... the MMCX connectors on the ~$8 (AE) black and white 8-core TRN cable don't fit onto my Tin T2s.


----------



## zedbg

I got same cable but yellow and it fits great on Tin T2


----------



## archdawg

zedbg said:


> I got same cable but yellow and it fits great on Tin T2


I've heard of some issues with the MMCX connectors on the T2 before. How old are your T2? (that TRN cable fits perfectly on my ****)


----------



## hakuzen

guess durability depends of:

- quality of material and construction of plugs, solders, and strain reliefs.
gold/silver/rodhium plating goes off with use and time; then, the jack can start oxidizing.
solders can break. construction inside plugs (solders, sleeve, glue) together with strain relief affect to this. in this case, repairable plugs (unscrew ability, no hard glue, room) contribute to longer durability.
wire can be tangled and broken near plugs if not good strain reliefs.

- type of dielectric sleeve.
weak sleeve, although flexible, can contribute to wire damage: scratches and cuts, tangle+break, oxidizing.. while tougher sleeve protects better the wire.

- type of wire.
thicker threads of wire are less flexible and more prone to get tangled and broken.


----------



## JackFlash

Slightly off topic. I see some of the Chifi cables described as having "fever wire." I assume this is a bad translation of marketing speak. Are they trying to say the cable is "hot"?


----------



## Slater

archdawg said:


> Just for the record ... the MMCX connectors on the ~$8 (AE) black and white 8-core TRN cable don't fit onto my Tin T2s.





zedbg said:


> I got same cable but yellow and it fits great on Tin T2



I have a few TRN 8-wire cables, and they all fit like a champ on both my T2s.

Try the TRN on something else (or a different mmcx cable on the T2).


----------



## Cevisi

Slater said:


> I have a few TRN 8-wire cables, and they all fit like a champ on both my T2s.
> 
> Try the TRN on something else (or a different mmcx cable on the T2).


How is the sound quality and the comfort on the t2. I still need a 2.5balanced for my t2 ordered now the isn s8 2.5 for my dm6.


----------



## Slater (May 30, 2019)

JackFlash said:


> Slightly off topic. I see some of the Chifi cables described as having "fever wire." I assume this is a bad translation of marketing speak. Are they trying to say the cable is "hot"?



That fever business is usually referring to ‘bass’. It’s just some dumb thing that gets lost in translation.


----------



## Slater

Cevisi said:


> How is the sound quality and the comfort on the t2. I still need a 2.5balanced for my t2 ordered now the isn s8 2.5 for my dm6.



Sound quality good. Comfort, not so good (at least for me).

Of course, your personal fit may be totally different than mine. I will say that I have pretty average ears, and there’s very few earphones I can’t wear comfortably. The T2 is one of those few.

Be aware though; the design of the T2 (and T2 Pro and T3) allows you to wear them up or down. So that may be an option to get the best fit.


----------



## archdawg

Slater said:


> Try the TRN on something else (or a different mmcx cable on the T2).


Like I posted a couple mins. later the TRN fits perfectly on both my DT6s, but no chance on the T2. Anyway, just a check - I usually have a 16-core NiceHCK on my T2 #1 and a 4-core something on the backup set (#2).


----------



## hakuzen (May 30, 2019)

zikarus said:


> Has anyone seen those UPOCC cables with a 2-pin termination yet? They seem to sell mmcx exclusively... Strange and sad...





Ckro said:


> Same issue here, waiting for the 2pin version...


think i provided links to 2pin versions of cables using taiwan 7N frozen UP-OCC wire, and even 8 cores versions, iirc. anyway, here they go again.

in fact, received cable 170 (2pins 28awg 7n frozen up-occ copper LITZ cable). thinner than 165 but litz (independent shield/enamel of every thread into the cores, should provide even darker background and bigger stage in theory).
i was expecting around 300mΩ resistance due to structure, and it is ~255mΩ (better) resistance due to higher conductivity of 7n frozen up-occ wire.
after first AB between 170 and 165, sound differences are minimal, if any. but 170 maybe provides even slight better stage and darker background, so this litz version would be superior. 8 cores version would be around 130mΩ resistance, which could be great.
being nitpicker, cons of 170 cable are jack strain relief (too short and stiff), and thickness (although not critical, 255mΩ is a bit high for my taste).

2pins/mmcx available of taiwan 7n frozen/cryo up-occ wire:

170 taiwan 7N cryo UP-OCC copper LITZ 4cores 28g eagle jack copper color 80€: 252, 254, 268, 290 mΩ.  21.46g 0.08/0.07mm*19(OD:1.08mm,27.3/28AWG)*4c
   link:   https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007909452.html   electro acousti
   wire:   https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33008255130.html (litz)

171 taiwan 7N cryo UP-OCC copper 4cores 28g eagle jack copper color 75€. ~260mΩ  0.08/0.07mm*19(OD:1.08mm,27.3/28AWG)*4c
   link:   https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32999961682.html   electro acousti
   wire:   https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007925933.html (no litz)

175 taiwan 7N cryo UP-OCC silver plated copper 8c eagle silver color 149€ 130-175mΩ   0.08/0.07mm*19(OD:1.08mm,27.3//28awg)*8c 24.3/25.5AWG per signal 130-175
   link:   https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33000585105.html
   wire:   https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007744883.html (no litz)


----------



## hakuzen

added cable *170* to my list, as well as *051* (new kz upgrade affordable cable), *059* (nice looking grey cable, similar to cables 052, guess wire quality is like best 052 wires), *056* (trn 8 cores, which was missed in this list), and *058* (old last kz upgrade cable).

*170*. tw cryo 7n up-occ copper litz 4c (copper,eagle,M): 252..254..268..290..[21.46g]
structure: 0.07mm*19(OD:1.08mm/28AWG)*4c taiwan frozen 7n up-occ copper litz (independent shield/enamel of every thread in each core); "frozen and strengthened by American cryo parts".
eagle rhodium plated jack, sandal wood divider.
mmcx and 2pins terminations, 2.5, 3.5, 4.4mm jacks, available.
it's thinner than i'd like, but litz shielding can give even darker background than wire used in cable 165 (no litz, but thicker); this is confirmed after first AB, but difference is slight.
sound is very clean, reference. dark background, bigger soundstage; definition is so great, that i feel better separation and imaging than the rest.





wire used:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33008255130.html







links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007909452.html


----------



## zikarus

> Think i provided links to 2pin versions of cables using taiwan 7N frozen UP-OCC wire, and even 8 cores versions, iirc. anyway, here they go again.
> 
> in fact, received cable 170 (2pins 28awg 7n frozen up-occ copper LITZ cable). thinner than 165 but litz (independent shield/enamel of every thread into the cores, should provide even darker background and bigger stage in theory).
> i was expecting around 300mΩ resistance due to structure, and it is ~255mΩ (better) resistance due to higher conductivity of 7n frozen up-occ wire.
> ...



Thanks a lot mate. Have obviously missed those.

175 looks very interesting to me. Will watch out for the next sale...


----------



## Broquen (May 31, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> added cable *170* to my list, as well as *051* (new kz upgrade affordable cable), *059* (nice looking grey cable, similar to cables 052, guess wire quality is like best 052 wires), *056* (trn 8 cores, which was missed in this list), and *058* (old last kz upgrade cable).
> 
> *170*. tw cryo 7n up-occ copper litz 4c (copper,eagle,M): 252..254..268..290..[21.46g]
> structure: 0.07mm*19(OD:1.08mm/28AWG)*4c taiwan frozen 7n up-occ copper litz (independent shield/enamel of every thread in each core); "frozen and strengthened by American cryo parts".
> ...



Very good sound with mixed one too! I bought it for 71€ and I'm quite satisfied.

BTW special mention for BGVP DX3 mixed (https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bVXecq9K) cable. I'm using it (mic version) on the go and for 17€ *sound* is fantastic IMHO (I like it quite more than e.g. Nicehck copper ~20€ cable and others at this price range).

EDIT: Link correction, don't know why, but the link doesn't work from this forum (but is working for me if I paste it directly in the browser)


----------



## fokta

hakuzen said:


> added cable *170* to my list, as well as *051* (new kz upgrade affordable cable), *059* (nice looking grey cable, similar to cables 052, guess wire quality is like best 052 wires), *056* (trn 8 cores, which was missed in this list), and *058* (old last kz upgrade cable).
> 
> *170*. tw cryo 7n up-occ copper litz 4c (copper,eagle,M): 252..254..268..290..[21.46g]
> structure: 0.07mm*19(OD:1.08mm/28AWG)*4c taiwan frozen 7n up-occ copper litz (independent shield/enamel of every thread in each core); "frozen and strengthened by American cryo parts".
> ...


ow no... its another venomous toxic...
Let me try 165 first... compare to 130


----------



## hakuzen

fokta said:


> ow no... its another venomous toxic...
> Let me try 165 first... compare to 130


yea, having cable 165 you are not in a hurry of getting another 7N UP-OCC cable..

forgive my enthusiasm, i'm in love with this kind of wire, best ones from my stock in terms of sound without a doubt. wish they were a bit thicker, lower resistance, though. and wish i hadn't become too toxic..


----------



## fokta

hakuzen said:


> yea, having cable 165 you are not in a hurry of getting another 7N UP-OCC cable..
> 
> forgive my enthusiasm, i'm in love with this kind of wire, best ones from my stock in terms of sound without a doubt. wish they were a bit thicker, lower resistance, though. and wish i hadn't become too toxic..


Its Ok... 
keep the info, some of guys here need it... 

my 165 shipping is uncertain, due to long public holiday... 

170, is thinner then 130 right? how is the sound impression? weight?
more stiffer? so I can imagine... if you dont mind


----------



## ForceMajeure

fokta said:


> Its Ok...
> keep the info, some of guys here need it...
> 
> my 165 shipping is uncertain, due to long public holiday...
> ...



I am asking as well regarding the stiffness and suppleness of the 170.


----------



## ForceMajeure

it seems the 170 is no longer for sale, maybe out of stock or maybe they decided to remove it completely


----------



## fokta

ForceMajeure said:


> it seems the 170 is no longer for sale, maybe out of stock or maybe they decided to remove it completely


Yes, I noticed that too...


----------



## superuser1

Will have to hound @hakuzen for a lizt cable now


----------



## Ckro

hakuzen said:


> think i provided links to 2pin versions of cables using taiwan 7N frozen UP-OCC wire, and even 8 cores versions, iirc. anyway, here they go again.
> 
> in fact, received cable 170 (2pins 28awg 7n frozen up-occ copper LITZ cable). thinner than 165 but litz (independent shield/enamel of every thread into the cores, should provide even darker background and bigger stage in theory).
> i was expecting around 300mΩ resistance due to structure, and it is ~255mΩ (better) resistance due to higher conductivity of 7n frozen up-occ wire.
> ...



Thanks man, these are very nice !


----------



## hakuzen

ATTENTION: new thread to hold all my resistance measurements of cables. easier to find. sorry for the inconveniences.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/


----------



## hakuzen (Jun 1, 2019)

fokta said:


> Its Ok...
> keep the info, some of guys here need it...
> 
> my 165 shipping is uncertain, due to long public holiday...
> ...





ForceMajeure said:


> I am asking as well regarding the stiffness and suppleness of the 170.



170 is thinner than 165 and, of course, than 130.
but due to the sleeve, it's almost as stiff as 165, much more than 130 (where flexibility is remarkable, given the thickness of the wire). guess the rigid dielectric chosen contributes to sound properties of the cable, dunno.
they are not much flexible, stiffer than you would expect from a 4 cores 28awg cable. more flexible than most thick cables (125, 128, 150, 151, 160, 161, 133, 115, ..) but less flexible than the other 8 cores or 16 cores cables.
so there are some microphonics (very audible when tapping the cable without music; i can't notice any microphonic noise when listening to music, though).


----------



## Jsingh4

Guys anybody tried any cable from Chitty's store they sell good diy products


----------



## Jsingh4 (Jun 2, 2019)

Also this cable looks very rad from hck


----------



## Jsingh4

Also these are claimed to be 8N and 12N handmaid.


----------



## hakuzen

Jsingh4 said:


> Also these are claimed to be 8N and 12N handmaid.


guess they mean 8 cores and 12 cores


----------



## subwoof3r

Just received my *165* today 
Cable looks beautiful but we are far of 1.2m of lenght... mine is extremely short :/ @hakuzen do you have this issue too?
Can't give a try yet as I need to remove earguides first to give a try with my usual earbuds. I did tried before and sound looks to be OK but I can't have the right seal (my ears seems to not support around ears designed cables).
More impressions later then


----------



## FastAndClean

i just got nicehck 16 core pure copper cable and i must say the quality is amazing, the cable is with tight braid and that makes it with the same thickness like the cheap TRN 8 core cable, it smells nice too


----------



## hakuzen

subwoof3r said:


> Just received my *165* today
> Cable looks beautiful but we are far of 1.2m of lenght... mine is extremely short :/ @hakuzen do you have this issue too?
> Can't give a try yet as I need to remove earguides first to give a try with my usual earbuds. I did tried before and sound looks to be OK but I can't have the right seal (my ears seems to not support around ears designed cables).
> More impressions later then


didn't measure it before.. did it now, and you are right, mine is 117cm, including plugs, 112cm between plugs. it's in the short side


----------



## killaHz

I apologize if this is already asked and answered, but y'know…106 pages is a lot.

Does anybody know whether any of these cables are available in a short configuration for use in conjunction with a Bluetooth receiver worn in a shirt pocket or clipped to a collar?


----------



## subwoof3r

Not sure why but after properly removing earguides on my *165, *I don't have the right seal on my usual reference earbuds.
Maybe it could be due to the angled MMCX connectors (which rotates like crazy btw, not a fan of this), so it means that I don't have the right bass quantity I usually have.
Hope to find a solution in the next few days


----------



## Broquen

subwoof3r said:


> Not sure why but after properly removing earguides on my *165, *I don't have the right seal on my usual reference earbuds.
> Maybe it could be due to the angled MMCX connectors (which rotates like crazy btw, not a fan of this), so it means that I don't have the right bass quantity I usually have.
> Hope to find a solution in the next few days



After trying them I think that this kind of connectors (mmcx angled) are usable only when weared over the ears. Did not try to remove earguides because of it.


----------



## hakuzen

Matthew420 said:


> I apologize if this is already asked and answered, but y'know…106 pages is a lot.
> 
> Does anybody know whether any of these cables are available in a short configuration for use in conjunction with a Bluetooth receiver worn in a shirt pocket or clipped to a collar?


didn't see any, not usual. but you can ask for it to sellers which allow customizing your cable, like Gu Craftsman (cables 133) and maybe others.
if you like a particular cable, ask the seller for the chance to get a shorter version.


----------



## Broquen

Matthew420 said:


> I apologize if this is already asked and answered, but y'know…106 pages is a lot.
> 
> Does anybody know whether any of these cables are available in a short configuration for use in conjunction with a Bluetooth receiver worn in a shirt pocket or clipped to a collar?



Have you taken a look at FiiO short cables like BS one? I don't like too much the sound of B (did not try C or D ones), but the construction is very solid (B, C & D are equivalent to conductor quality D>C>B and the S behind means "short" model).


----------



## subwoof3r

subwoof3r said:


> Not sure why but after properly removing earguides on my *165, *I don't have the right seal on my usual reference earbuds.
> Maybe it could be due to the angled MMCX connectors (which rotates like crazy btw, not a fan of this), so it means that I don't have the right bass quantity I usually have.
> Hope to find a solution in the next few days



Ok finally good news, I'm able to now have proper seal with my buds, it was just a story of foams used and better adjusting to ears 

After spending the almost 2 days with it, I can say this 165 is truely my new favorite!
Soundstage is the biggest I've ever listened from any other cable, instrument separation is the best, sound is so natural and impressively SO transparent. I feel like it sounds a bit brighter in the mids and highs especially (maybe I was too used of 125 until now).
Details are at an extreme level. Now I understand why UPOCC have damn good reputation and all the hype from @hakuzen, I completely agree! they are now my favorite material for cables too 

Also, I really like the overall look of this 165, mine has black Y-splitter and black plug due to the 3.5mm option, but it definitely looks very premium (sturdy and well finished jack, and "massive" Y-splitter). I really enjoy all elements from this cable, and the fact it is less stiffer (and thicker) than 125.
Very pleasant to manipulate too.
My only cons on is that it is a shorter cable. I will measure soon from my side too, but overall it looks less than promised 1.2m.
Anyway, I will make a full review of this cable very soon, so stay tuned.

Cheers'


----------



## killaHz

Broquen said:


> Have you taken a look at FiiO short cables like BS one? I don't like too much the sound of B (did not try C or D ones), but the construction is very solid (B, C & D are equivalent to conductor quality D>C>B and the S behind means "short" model).



I’ll probably get one of the B Fiio cables if I end up keeping my MMCX earphones. But I’m likely to switch over to just .78 two-pin.


----------



## Palash

Another ISN Cable listed in Penon audio, ISN S4.
4 strands, single strand is 63 cores, a total of 252 cores. 
Specs looks promising. Using ISN S8 with DM6 and its too good. Now this S4 looks dope. 
https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-s4.html


----------



## subwoof3r

Took two pics at work to show you my *165 * _(coupled with Smabat ST-10 earbuds)_





I'm so happy with it and very glad to have it in my cables collection!
Thank you @hakuzen to initiate me to UPOCC/Litz cables


----------



## hakuzen

Palash said:


> Another ISN Cable listed in Penon audio, ISN S4.
> 4 strands, single strand is 63 cores, a total of 252 cores.
> Specs looks promising. Using ISN S8 with DM6 and its too good. Now this S4 looks dope.
> https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-s4.html


wire used could be the same than cable 128 (great quality; in this case, the price is better in this ISN S4 cable), or than cable 065 (in this case, the price is worse, but better plugs)



subwoof3r said:


> Took two pics at work to show you my *165 * _(coupled with Smabat ST-10 earbuds)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks to you for trusting my impressions!


----------



## hakuzen (Jun 6, 2019)

once i've noticed the sound characteristics when using taiwan 7n up-occ wires, which has forced me to consider other matters besides of lowest impedance of cables, i've started to try some cables from my stock again; those which could have better wire quality than chinese average, despite of their resistance due to thickness.

first one is nicehck 6n gc-occ (cable 140). i think that 7n frozen up-occ cables are better, but this must be true 6n occ wire, judging by the results.
this could be my best recommendation atm, if you are worried about weight and flexibility (it's the lightest and most flexible cable from top quality ones in my stock). affordable when at sales.
updated its info in my list:

*140*. hck djt1 6n gc-occ 8c (brown,alo,M): 293..298..292..302..[17.4g, strap included]
length: 133cm (128cm between plugs).
alo audio styled plugs, with rubber strain reliefs; tiny splitter, chin slider is tight enough to keep in place; 39-42cm from splitter to plugs.
nicehck 6n gc-occ 8 cores. great quality copper. total thickness equivalent to 28awg.
very clean sound, while being very light and ultra flexible.
you notice the better quality of sound (darker background, deeper stage) with this cable compared with cheaper ones. it preserves lows and mids very well.
one of my top recommendations, when at sales, specially if you need a very light and flexible cable. wish they had a 16 cores version of this wire, to lower the resistance.





links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32945688424.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32952044986.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32969718857.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32979040799.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33004150616.html


----------



## hakuzen

added acrolink 16 cores, silver plated 6n occ copper to the list.
@candlejack has kindly sent it to me. thank you so much, mate!
true teflon sleeved, the result is extremely stiff. hope that using that material will help with sound besides of protecting the wire. will do AB with the other acrolink cables (PVC sleeved) when i receive a 4.4mm adapter.

*163*. acrolink spc 6n occ 16c (silver,MV): 121..109..106..105..[29.8g, jack of 4.4mm version]
kindly donated by @candlejack. thank you very much!
structure: 0.10mm*7(29.6awg)*16c [4c/signal:~23.6AWG]. silver plated 6N occ copper. teflon sleeve. acrolink plugs.
total diameter:~3.6mm; length: 117cm between plugs. splitter at 83-85cm of jack (30cm to the base of the ear).
long heat shrink plastic as strain relief (less rigid would be better) and ear guides. soft plastic or rubber chin slider. it comes with a very nice hard plastic box with small magnets.
teflon sleeve makes the cable one of the stiffest in the list. guess dielectric capabilities of teflon are higher than PVC and other polymers; this could contribute to darker background, but also to high rigidness and loud microphonics.
honest decent quality conductor material, superb conductivity. nice repairable plugs.
i need to receive the 4.4mm to 2.5mm adapter to check the sound.




wire used:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32836248608.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32837314304.html







(you can check the rigidness of the sleeve in this pic)
links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32975245712.html


----------



## starfly (Jun 8, 2019)

So I had bought a cheap $20 cable from ISN Audio (model H16 Single Crystal Copper & Silver plated Mixed Braided), 2-pin for my CIEM.

It made my CIEM sound as if someone threw a thick blanket on a speaker, very muffled. But, I now wonder, could I have plugged in the 2-pin incorrectly to the CIEM, reversing polarity? Is that possible or should it not matter how you plug it in?

Otherwise any recommendations for a cheap but good 2-pin CIEM cable (one that isn't thick, is flexible and has very low microphonics)?


----------



## Cevisi

I got my isn s8 today in 2.5 balanced before i used the cable


starfly said:


> So I had bought a cheap $20 cable from ISN Audio (model H16 Single Crystal Copper & Silver plated Mixed Braided), 2-pin for my CIEM.
> 
> It made my CIEM sound as if someone threw a thick blanket on a speaker, very muffled. But, I now wonder, could I have plugged in the 2-pin incorrectly to the CIEM, reversing polarity? Is that possible or should it not matter how you plug it in?
> 
> Otherwise any recommendations for a cheap but good 2-pin CIEM cable (one that isn't thick, is flexible and has very low microphonics)?


Plugg it otherwise


----------



## starfly

Cevisi said:


> I got my isn s8 today in 2.5 balanced before i used the cable
> 
> Plugg it otherwise


Yeah, polarity was reversed. Stupid me. Now it actually sounds better than the stock cable. But otherwise a very thick and cumbersome cable. 

Any suggestions for a thin, flexible, high quality 2 pin cable?


----------



## Cevisi

starfly said:


> Yeah, polarity was reversed. Stupid me. Now it actually sounds better than the stock cable. But otherwise a very thick and cumbersome cable.
> 
> Any suggestions for a thin, flexible, high quality 2 pin cable?


Damn i forget to delete my top text

What i would say i got my isn s8 now in 2.5 balanced before i used cable 140 whit my t2 and es 100

There is such a big change in the sound quali. Bass gets more tight and noticeable mids get clearer and more forward treble is nice airy and splashy overall more detail more stage better resolution t2 sounds really nice like a more expensiv iem. cant wait too try them out whit my dm6 coming back from bgvp. I never go back too unbalanced.

Is there a improvment between 2.5 and 4.4 too ?


----------



## Slater (Jun 9, 2019)

So I got the new TRN “6-core” cable today (in both 2-pin and mmcx).

The y split, chin slider bead, and 3.5mm plug are all metal (with the slider bead advertised as a magnesium alloy).

The 2-pin connectors are the same plastic connectors as all stock TRN cables. Sadly, the mmcx plugs are plastic, which is disappointing. I would rather have had a plastic slider bead and metal mmcx jacks than vice versa. But I understand that compromises were required to hit the price point.

The cable is much thicker and nicer than the stock TRN cables, but it is thinner and more flexible than the bi-colored TRN upgrade cables. So basically think of this cable as being in between the 2 other cables.

The resistance is 0.8ohm for the 2-pin cable, and 1.0ohm for the mmcx cable. Not that it’s a bad thing, but I’m someone will ask so I included the resistance measurements.

All in all I like the cable, and it’s worth the ~$5 asking price IMO.



Here you can see that comparing it to the stock cable, the new one is definitely an improvement/upgrade:


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Jun 8, 2019)

Slater said:


> So I got the new TRN “6-core” cable today (in both 2-pin and mmcx).
> 
> Well, I’m not sure where they’re getting the 6 cores from, because if you untwist it, it’s 4 not 6 cores. And no, I didn’t get a stock TRN cable on accident. It’s definitely the new one that they’re advertising as 6-core. Perhaps the other 2 are invisible?
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Thanks for measurements. Seems not close to 8 core standards. Do you have a 4 core cable measured by chance?Interested In the upcoming 16 core cable. You going to be getting one of those by chance


----------



## starfly

Palash said:


> Another ISN Cable listed in Penon audio, ISN S4.
> 4 strands, single strand is 63 cores, a total of 252 cores.
> Specs looks promising. Using ISN S8 with DM6 and its too good. Now this S4 looks dope.
> https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-s4.html



Just ordered these, will see how they pan out.  Looks like what I'm looking for, fairly thin and flexible and high enough quality.


----------



## Slater

Slater said:


> So I got the new TRN “6-core” cable today (in both 2-pin and mmcx).
> 
> The y split, chin slider bead, and 3.5mm plug are all metal (with the slider bead advertised as a magnesium alloy).
> 
> ...



FYI, I screwed up on this. Upon further inspection there are 6 cores. I hadn’t untwisted the wires all the way. There’s definitely 6 cores. 3 on each side.

My guess is 2 are for the ground, 2 are going to R+ and 2 are going to L+. Because the resistance measurements are very balanced between all 3 poles, with the exact same resistance measurement on each pole.

Whereas on the TRN 8-core upgrade cable, the resistance is lopsided because there’s a different number of wires going to each pole.

Sorry for the false alarm or any confusion I caused. I edited my post to remove any confusion.


----------



## Slater

BadReligionPunk said:


> Thanks for that. Thanks for measurements. Seems not close to 8 core standards. Do you have a 4 core cable measured by chance?Interested In the upcoming 16 core cable. You going to be getting one of those by chance



You mean the stock TRN 4-core cable? Or just ANY 4-core cable?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> You mean the stock TRN 4-core cable? Or just ANY 4-core cable?


Yea sorry. I was just assuming you would know. My bad.
Seems like maybe 6 core is a gimmick? I don't have access to my TRN 4 core or I would measure, but seems about samey as the 4 core.


----------



## courierdriver (Jun 8, 2019)

Slater said:


> So I got the new TRN “6-core” cable today (in both 2-pin and mmcx).
> 
> The y split, chin slider bead, and 3.5mm plug are all metal (with the slider bead advertised as a magnesium alloy).
> 
> ...


This looks like a nice cable. The pics look great. What iems do you have this hooked up to? For around 5 bucks, this looks like the bargain of the century. Even has a chin cinch slider. Does it come in balanced 2.5 or 4.4? What about the plugs to the iem itself? Any options for different 2 pin types like KZ C type or recessed 2 pin? If so, I'd pay up to 20 bucks for a cable like this if it came in balanced.


----------



## Palash

starfly said:


> Just ordered these, will see how they pan out.  Looks like what I'm looking for, fairly thin and flexible and high enough quality.


Me ordered too.


----------



## Slater

courierdriver said:


> This looks like a nice cable. The pics look great. What iems do you have this hooked up to? For around 5 bucks, this looks like the bargain of the century. Even has a chin cinch slider. Does it come in balanced 2.5 or 4.4? What about the plugs to the iem itself? Any options for different 2 pin types like KZ C type or recessed 2 pin? If so, I'd pay up to 20 bucks for a cable like this if it came in balanced.



I don’t think it comes as balanced. You could try contacting TRN and asking if they’re coming out with one.

As far as what I have them hooked up to, I have the mmcx one hooked to some custom Knowles IEMs I made. And the 2-pin is hooked up (at the moment) to BQEYZ KB100.


----------



## hakuzen

Slater said:


> FYI, I screwed up on this. Upon further inspection there are 6 cores. I hadn’t untwisted the wires all the way. There’s definitely 6 cores. 3 on each side.
> 
> My guess is 2 are for the ground, 2 are going to R+ and 2 are going to L+. Because the resistance measurements are very balanced between all 3 poles, with the exact same resistance measurement on each pole.
> 
> ...


if 6 cores, and distribution of cores is: 2 cores for L+, 2 cores for R+, 1 core for L ground, 1 core for R ground, you'd get around half resistance in L+ and R+ signals than L and R ground


----------



## Slater (Jun 9, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> if 6 cores, and distribution of cores is: 2 cores for L+, 2 cores for R+, 1 core for L ground, 1 core for R ground, you'd get around half resistance in L+ and R+ signals than L and R ground



I wasn’t using balanced. It was unbalanced cable. So 2 cores for each.

And yes, there is 1 going to L- and 1 going to R-. But they’re effectively merged together at the gnd terminal of the TRS plug.

Only for a balanced plug would they remain totally separate. And TRN doesn’t offer a balanced option of this exact cable (yet).

After seeing how lopsided the measurements were on the 8-core version, I was pleased at the how even the resistance measurements were across all 3 terminals of this 6-core cable.


----------



## hakuzen

Slater said:


> I wasn’t using balanced. It was unbalanced cable. So 2 cores for each.
> 
> And yes, there is 1 going to L- and 1 going to R-. But they’re effectively merged together at the gnd terminal of the TRS plug.
> 
> ...


yes, i meant single end. that's why i specified L ground and R ground (not L- and R-).
both ground cores go together at jack sleeve, but one core goes to each side. when you measure resistance between ground of L plug and jack sleeve, you get the resistance of only that core, and it should be half the resistance than when measuring L resistance (if two cores used).


----------



## Slater

hakuzen said:


> yes, i meant single end. that's why i specified L ground and R ground (not L- and R-).
> both ground cores go together at jack sleeve, but one core goes to each side. when you measure resistance between ground of L plug and jack sleeve, you get the resistance of only that core, and it should be half the resistance than when measuring L resistance (if two cores used).



Not sure why they all measured the same. I know it’s not a fluke, as @KopiOkaya is getting the same measurements between all pins as well:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/trn-impressions-thread.881761/page-15#post-14999058

Perhaps the gnd wire uses a slightly lower gauge?


----------



## hakuzen

Slater said:


> Not sure why they all measured the same. I know it’s not a fluke, as @KopiOkaya is getting the same measurements between all pins as well:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/trn-impressions-thread.881761/page-15#post-14999058
> 
> Perhaps the gnd wire uses a slightly lower gauge?


maybe.. or two cores aren't being used, and only 1 core used for each signal


----------



## Slater (Jun 9, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> maybe.. or two cores aren't being used, and only 1 core used for each signal



That would be pretty sad, if wires are there for looks but aren’t even being used!

I have always wondered how some of these companies are soldering 16 wires to 3 tiny little terminals. I’ve made my own aux cables for headphones, and the 3.5mm terminals are very, very small. It is quite suspicious.


----------



## hakuzen

Slater said:


> That would be pretty sad, if wires are there for looks but aren’t even being used!
> 
> I have always wondered how some of these companies are soldering 16 wires to 3 tiny little terminals. I’ve made my own aux cables for headphones, and the 3.5mm terminals are very, very small. It is quite suspicious.


yup, they are tiny indeed. but 4 cores of a 16 cable use to be thinner than 1 core of some 4 cores cables, or 2 cores of some 8 cores cables. tricky in every case.
i have to diy one cable now, 2.5mm plugs, and i'm scared


----------



## Slater (Jun 9, 2019)

Ok, something fishy is going on.

I measured the stock TRN 4-core cable, and I am getting the same resistance reading as the much thicker 6-core ‘upgrade’ cable.


Stock black TRN 4-core wire: 0.8ohm GND, 0.8ohm L+, 0.8ohm R+
Silver TRN 4-core upgrade wire: 0.6ohm GND, 0.6ohm L+, 0.6ohm R+
Black TRN 6-core upgrade wire: 0.8ohm GND, 0.9ohm L+, 0.8ohm R+
I’m thinking about taking 1 for the team, and dissecting the 6-core cable to see what exactly is going on.

I don’t want to believe what I think might going on...

Either they’re using really poor quality copper for the 6-core wires, or they’re only connecting 4 of the wires like has been suggested. Or maybe I’m just going crazy. But I’ve measured it multiple times with 2 different multimeters. There must be an explanation.

Now, granted resistance doesn’t tell the whole story with the quality of a cable. But c’mon, something isn’t adding up when these 2 cables are measuring exactly the same. Why even get an upgrade cable - I may as well use the thin stock one. Or better yet, the thin silver TRN upgrade one that’s been out for years now (which has the lowest resistance of all 3).


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> Ok, something fishy is going on.
> 
> I measured the stock TRN 4-core cable, and I am getting the same resistance reading as the much thicker 6-core ‘upgrade’ cable.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that kinda sounds like they might be gypping the consumer somehow. Something doesn't seem straight. I'd be pretty pissed if I bought a six core, only to find out later that it was really a 4 core.


----------



## Slater (Jun 9, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> Yeah, that kinda sounds like they might be gypping the consumer somehow. Something doesn't seem straight. I'd be pretty pissed if I bought a six core, only to find out later that it was really a 4 core.



Absolutely!

But let me repeat that I’m NOT saying that is what’s going on (at this point, anyways). I have no proof one way or the other. Yet.

I tried doing non-destructive testing using a sewing needle poked through the wire as a conductivity test point (ie as a way to see ‘inside’ the wire using the needle as a probe). But it seems they’re using individually enameled wire, so the needle test won’t work.

The only way to truly test the cable is to destructively cut it apart. Even though it was $5, I hate to destroy a perfectly good cable.


----------



## courierdriver (Jun 9, 2019)

Slater said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> But let me repeat that I’m NOT saying that is what’s going on (at this point, anyways). I have no proof one way or the other. Yet.
> 
> ...


Hope you rip that thing apart and find the truth. I absolutely HATE dishonest business practices. Dude, you gotta do it. If it's legit, then you only lost 5 bucks. If it's false advertising, then you saved many on this forum from spending their extra hard earned coin on a cable that's no better than the 4 core. I hope that it might be a simple flaw in your example, but still...


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> Ok, something fishy is going on.
> 
> I measured the stock TRN 4-core cable, and I am getting the same resistance reading as the much thicker 6-core ‘upgrade’ cable.
> 
> ...



Thanks for measuring the 4 core for me. I was thinking this was all gimmiky BS. I suppose the price is fine(its a cable), but seems as if this cable is nothing special and we should probably be leary of it.


----------



## killaHz

If a six-core cable isn’t wired as two XLR circuits, what’s the point? Having four positive cores and two independent ground cores doesn’t seem like it gets you much.


----------



## Slater (Jun 10, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> Hope you rip that thing apart and find the truth. I absolutely HATE dishonest business practices. Dude, you gotta do it. If it's legit, then you only lost 5 bucks. If it's false advertising, then you saved many on this forum from spending their extra hard earned coin on a cable that's no better than the 4 core. I hope that it might be a simple flaw in your example, but still...



Ok, well here we go:

Core #1, green conductor, L+
Core #2, red conductor, R+
Core #3, gold conductor, shared gnd
Core #4, gold conductor, shared gnd
Core #5, red conductor, FAKE ie not connected
Core #6 & #7 (ie has 2 totally separate conductors inside the same insulator), blue AND green conductors, FAKE ie neither are connected
And there you have it folks. The TRN “6-core” cable.

Surprise #1 is the wire actually contains 7 conductors.

Surprise #2 is only 4 conductors are connected to anything. The rest are fake, and just there for looks.

*So how many more of these “upgrade wires” (we’ve all been spending our hard earned money on) contain fake conductors? After seeing this, I’m willing to bet quite a few of them. And not just from TRN. It’s possible it’s from many manufacturers.
*
My advice is to be suspicious of the higher resistance cables before anything. Because if you have 2 cables (both with “8-cores” of roughly the same thickness), and 1 has a way higher resistance...well maybe now you know why.

_Update: And just so no one can try and blame it on an isolated case of a QA error, I just got done cutting apart my OTHER brand new TRN 6-core cable (the mmcx version of the same cable). Same result. Fake cores.

Also, if anyone wants to see photos as proof of my findings, I'm happy to post photos._


----------



## cherylyn

Slater said:


> Ok, well here we go:
> 
> Core #1, green conductor, L+
> Core #2, red conductor, R+
> ...


This is good to know. Thanks.


----------



## hakuzen

Slater said:


> Ok, well here we go:
> 
> Core #1, green conductor, L+
> Core #2, red conductor, R+
> ...


thanks for confirming it. resistance measurements suggested it


----------



## Slater

hakuzen said:


> thanks for confirming it. resistance measurements suggested it



No problem. I’m glad to take one for the team. Especially given as much as you’ve helped us all, I’m glad to do my part to make a contribution to the cable community.

I know I for one am going to stop buying upgrade cables, at least for the near future until I have reason to trust that I’m actually getting what I think I’m getting.


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> Ok, well here we go:
> 
> Core #1, green conductor, L+
> Core #2, red conductor, R+
> ...


Wow! How sad and disappointing. It's not so much the price point...it's the principle of it all. If a company does this with a 5 dollar cable, it makes you wonder how many others are doing it with $100+ cables. Thanks, @Slater. You did the community a huge favour I think, by exposing this. Not all of us take the time (or have the measurement gear or expertise) to uncover this kind of stuff. You


Slater said:


> Ok, well here we go:
> 
> Core #1, green conductor, L+
> Core #2, red conductor, R+
> ...


Wow! Thanks on behalf of all of us for doing this. Gotta say, I'm pretty sad at this news. Not all of us (especially me), has the measurement gear or know how, to figure out whether the cables we thought were upgrades, are actually fakes. I totally appreciate you and @hakuzen for what you guys do, to help the community. With this news though, it makes me wonder how many other companies are out there selling and claiming things, that aren't true...and that cost 10 or more times the price. Do we all need to buy measurement gear (and learn how to use it) so that we can avoid being ripped off by disingenuous companies? Do we all need to rip our cables and other gear apart, just to make sure that the claims made by companies are really true? I have always held TRN in rather high regard...they make pretty good sounding iems and good cables...or so I thought. I'm sad to say that I'm very disillusioned now. I wonder if there is a rep from TRN on these forums, who has the balls to provide an answer to why this company would risk their reputation by cheating their customers?


----------



## Slater

courierdriver said:


> Wow! Thanks on behalf of all of us for doing this. Gotta say, I'm pretty sad at this news. Not all of us (especially me), has the measurement gear or know how, to figure out whether the cables we thought were upgrades, are actually fakes. I totally appreciate you and @hakuzen for what you guys do, to help the community. With this news though, it makes me wonder how many other companies are out there selling and claiming things, that aren't true...and that cost 10 or more times the price. Do we all need to buy measurement gear (and learn how to use it) so that we can avoid being ripped off by disingenuous companies? Do we all need to rip our cables and other gear apart, just to make sure that the claims made by companies are really true? I have always held TRN in rather high regard...they make pretty good sounding iems and good cables...or so I thought. I'm sad to say that I'm very disillusioned now. I wonder if there is a rep from TRN on these forums, who has the balls to provide an answer to why this company would risk their reputation by cheating their customers?



I am saddened by the findings myself. I've spent a lot of money on upgrade cables over the years, and the thought that some of them may be fake is very sickening. It's like putting lipstick on a pig.

I'm sure I'll be discredited in some way, or it will be explained away as an isolated QC case. The difference is that I have nothing to gain by posting my truthful findings.

TRN (and any other company participating in these types of shenanigans) on the other hand, have everything to lose...


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> I am saddened by the findings myself. I've spent a lot of money on upgrade cables over the years, and the thought that some of them may be fake is very sickening. It's like putting lipstick on a pig.
> 
> I'm sure I'll be discredited in some way, or it will be explained away as an isolated QC case. The difference is that I have nothing to gain by posting my truthful findings.
> 
> TRN (and any other company participating in these types of shenanigans) on the other hand, have everything to lose...


Yup, you're right. I feel the same pain. If I buy a car that's advertised to have 4 wheel disk brakes with ceramic brake pads, I shouldn't have to remove the wheels to confirm that it's true. When I buy something, though, I expect that certain things that are claimed (especially something like the wire guage and number of cores in a cable) are legit. Trying to pass something off as something else is just plain dishonest imo. Companies or individuals who do this are crooks, plain and simple.


----------



## Slater (Jun 10, 2019)

Ok, so you guys aren’t gonna like this.

I just got done dissecting a TRN 8-core bi-color upgrade cable:




Core #1, silver wire, L+
Core #2, silver wire, R+
Core #3, silver wire, FAKE
Core #4, silver wire, FAKE
Core #5, gold wire, shared gnd
Core #6, gold wire, shared gnd
Core #7, gold wire, shared gnd
Core #8, gold wire, FAKE

This totally explains why the gnd terminal always had a way lower resistance than the R/L terminals on the TRN 8-core cables. @hakuzen can back me up on that.

So now we have yet MORE TRN ‘upgrade’ cables that have wires connected to absolutely nothing.

Folks, this is not an accident. This is not a QC fluke. Obviously this is intentional!

I am not happy at all.

I am going to expand my testing to include some KZ upgrade cables. 

Unfortunately, I don’t own any of the KZ 8-core copper/silver bi-color cables, only the flat braided ones. So I’ll have to order some of the KZ bi-color cables to dissect and test. I will be testing a KZ flat-braided cable though.

We need to figure out what upgrade cables we can trust, and which ones we can’t trust. This is total BS.


----------



## eclein

Thanks Slater!


----------



## Slater (Jun 10, 2019)

As promised, I dissected another 8-core upgrade cable (this time a KZ one).

This is the only one from KZ I have that’s over 4-cores. It’s the KZ flat-braided SPC. It’s one that’s I dyed to cover up the green oxidation common with these cables. However, the dye only colors the insulation layer and does not affect the cable in any other way. I only mention it in case anyone wonders why it looks the way it does.



The results:

Core #1, R+
Core #2, R+
Core #3, L+
Core #4, L+
Core #5, shared gnd
Core #6, shared gnd
Core #7, shared gnd
Core #8, shared gnd

I also found out this cable does not have individually-enameled conductors, so technically it didn’t even require destructive testing after all. I simply could have tested it using the sewing needle probe method. Oh well, hindsight is 20/20.

I was planning on reterminating this cable for use on my 1More H1707 headphones anyways, so I didn’t mind cutting it apart.

The point is that this particular ‘upgrade’ cable is legit.


----------



## Palash

Slater said:


> Ok, so you guys aren’t gonna like this.
> 
> I just got done dissecting a TRN 8-core bi-color upgrade cable:
> 
> ...


Fake, are u sure, some time this cables are coated with resin so you can't see any continuity. Use a lighter flame to burn out the cable resin and see if its still fake.


----------



## maxxevv

Palash said:


> Fake, are u sure, some time this cables are coated with resin so you can't see any continuity. Use a lighter flame to burn out the cable resin and see if its still fake.



"Fake" as in the cable strand is not connected to any of the connectors at the ends at all.  

If you have measured the resistance values of the TRN cables, which I did, Hakuzen did too. The odd thing about the 8-strand (mine was the black and silver one),  was that the ground pin always had the better / lower resistance reading.  It didn't make sense, unless of course they used more strands for the ground. 

But nobody suspected that there were actually strands which were not even soldered !!


----------



## Slater (Jun 10, 2019)

Palash said:


> Fake, are u sure, some time this cables are coated with resin so you can't see any continuity. Use a lighter flame to burn out the cable resin and see if its still fake.



Yes, I am 100% sure. I removed the enamel and tinned the ends of each conductor with solder before testing for continuity with a multimeter.

Also, you should never remove wire enamel with a lighter flame, as it completely contaminates the wire with black soot. There's more professional ways to remove the wire enamel that doesn't introduce contaminates to the copper.



maxxevv said:


> "Fake" as in the cable strand is not connected to any of the connectors at the ends at all.
> 
> If you have measured the resistance values of the TRN cables, which I did, Hakuzen did too. The odd thing about the 8-strand (mine was the black and silver one),  was that the ground pin always had the better / lower resistance reading.  It didn't make sense, unless of course they used more strands for the ground.
> 
> But nobody suspected that there were actually strands which were not even soldered !!



I wonder how many wires are actually connected in the *16-core* version of their cable?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TRN...ade-Cable-3-5-2-5-4-4mm-Plug/33030087241.html

bahahahahahaha


----------



## RikudouGoku

This is disgusting, this is why China gets such a bad reputation and I am chinese myself... .


----------



## KopiOkaya (Jun 10, 2019)

Slater said:


> Yes, I am 100% sure. I removed the enamel and tinned the ends of each conductor with solder before testing for continuity with a multimeter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Big boss will like to speak to you.


----------



## maxxevv

Slater said:


> Yes, I am 100% sure. I removed the enamel and tinned the ends of each conductor with solder before testing for continuity with a multimeter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't bought any of the TRN cables after the 1st batch I bought. I was frankly puzzled too as to why the difference in resistance between the R+ / L+ pins and ground were so great. 
I found the NiceHCK 8-core ones were really good measuring after Hakuzen's measurements. I measured and verified those myself too and I have stuck to them since.


----------



## KopiOkaya (Jun 10, 2019)

maxxevv said:


> I found the NiceHCK 8-core ones were really good measuring after Hakuzen's measurements. I measured and verified those myself too and I have stuck to them since.



A few of NiceHCK cables are OEM'ed by TRN.



Slater said:


> I wonder how many wires are actually connected in the *16-core* version of their cable?



Was on WeChat with TRN just now. They have traced the problem to their 6 and 8-core cables contract manufacturer. They are, like you said, doing "damage control" right now.

The 16-core cable is made by another manufacturer, so there should NOT be any problem (at least this is what they claimed).


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Cross Off Bludio, and TRN from list of respectable Chinese companies. 

And for what really? How much are you actually making off these shenanigans? Its Insane really. Hope TRN can make it back from this. Lets see how they deal with it.


----------



## Slater

KopiOkaya said:


> Was on WeChat with TRN just now. They have traced the problem to their 6 and 8-core cables contract manufacturer. They are, like you said, doing "damage control" right now.
> 
> The 16-core cable is made by another manufacturer, so there should NOT be any problem (at least this is what they claimed).



It's nice to know they're admitting there's a problem, instead of simply denying it. I always believe in giving people/companies the benefit of the doubt.

As I've said before, TRN makes some good stuff. I hope they take care of all the customers who bought a 6 or 8-core cables. Or two. Or 10. Because there's a lot of us.


----------



## killaHz

Talk about penny wise and pound foolish. They can't save all that much on labor by only having their workers solder half the wires. And as to materials, they save almost nothing on solder, and save nothing at all on wire—it's in the braid even if you aren't using it.

I suspect TRN doesn't know what this contractor was up to. In the U.S., there would be a serious lawsuit. I don't know how that kind of thing gets settled in China.


----------



## maxxevv

KopiOkaya said:


> A few of NiceHCK cables are OEM'ed by TRN



This actually measures consistently compared to the TRN 8 core that came in black/silver.


----------



## KopiOkaya (Jun 10, 2019)

Matthew420 said:


> Talk about penny wise and pound foolish. They can't save all that much on labor by only having their workers solder half the wires. And as to materials, they save almost nothing on solder, and save nothing at all on wire—it's in the braid even if you aren't using it.
> 
> I suspect TRN doesn't know what this contractor was up to. In the U.S., there would be a serious lawsuit. I don't know how that kind of thing gets settled in China.



From the information I got, the pre-production samples met their specifications. The problem occured during the actual production when they fail to check whatever was delivered to them. FYI, their product cost is not lower than KZ's.


----------



## Slater (Jun 10, 2019)

Also, just in case there's still doubters, in addition to _electrically_ dissecting the TRN 8-core cable in post #1626, I also *physically* dissected the same cable to be* doubly sure*.

The physical dissection will add a 2nd layer of proof, and I hope it will rule out factors such as me having a defective multimeter, not knowing how to tin wires, not knowing how to check continuity with a multimeter, being an incompetent idiot, etc.

So here we go.

First off, here's proof I tinned the wires when I did my original continuity testing with the multimeter. Sorry, the focus on my macro lens has a very narrow DoF, so I could only focus on 1 wire at a time. But as you can see, I know how to properly remove wire enamel and tin each wire:


Spoiler: Click








Next here's the plug before I started the physical dissection, just to prove it's a genuine TRN plug (note the logo):


Spoiler: Click







I used a Dremel cutoff disc and carefully cut the metal shell (being careful to ONLY cut the metal shell and NOT to cut into the wires whatsoever):


Spoiler: Click







Next I carefully nibbled away at the plastic (or hot glue) or whatever it is that encases the wires, millimeter by millimeter, using high-powered jeweler's optivisors to carefully watch my work under 10x magnification. Again, being ultra careful NOT to cut into the wires whatsoever. Once I removed the majority of material, the wires were bundled together with a piece of masking tape (a normal method to help make cable assembly/soldering easier).


Spoiler: Click







When I peeled away the masking tape, I discovered the 1st of the 3 'not connected' wires. The other 2 were a little lower down in the wire bundle, where the remainder of plastic (or hot glue or whatever) is still left. I'll remove the remainder of that material in the next step.


Spoiler: Click







Once I had removed the very last little bit of plastic (or hot glue or whatever) was left, the last 2 of the 3 'not connected' wires fell away. I also exposed the actual solder terminals, as shown.


Spoiler: Click







And just as my _*electrical*_ dissection determined that there was (3) yellow ground wires, 1 silver L+, and 1 silver R+, my _*physical*_ dissection backed it up with more proof. Here is a closeup of the 3.5mm plug terminals, so you can see which wire is soldered to what TRS jack terminal. The modders and cable builders amongst us will recognize that everything is there, properly soldered to the terminals, not tampered with in any way by me, and that my electrical analysis from post #1626 was accurate:


Spoiler: Click







So, I hope I showed that my evaluation of the situation was done in a professional, non-biased, and factual manner. If you notice something I missed in my physical dissection, please let me know.


----------



## killaHz

KopiOkaya said:


> From the information I got, the pre-production samples met their specifications. The problem occurs during the actual production when they failed to check whatever was delivered to them. *FYI, their product cost is not lower than KZ's*.



I'm not sure what inferences one should draw from this.


----------



## KopiOkaya (Jun 10, 2019)

Matthew420 said:


> I'm not sure what inferences one should draw from this.



Both companies use the same cable manufacturer. That's what I meant. No one party enjoys special rate on their products.


----------



## killaHz

KopiOkaya said:


> Both companies use the same cable manufacturer. That's what I meant.



Has anybody tested a comparable KZ?


----------



## KopiOkaya

Matthew420 said:


> Has anybody tested a comparable KZ?



Slater did...


----------



## killaHz

KopiOkaya said:


> Slater did...



Wow, that's not good.


----------



## Slater (Jun 10, 2019)

Matthew420 said:


> Wow, that's not good.



No, that *IS* good:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-109#post-15000595​
However, note that I only tested 1 out of the 3 KZ 8-core wires, because all I have are the flat braided 8-core style (I have like 20 of them).

This morning I ordered 1 of each of the 8-core bi-color KZ cables (the older gold and silver cable, and the new copper and silver cacle), which I will test when they arrive.

Once I test the other 2 KZ wires, that will cover all known KZ 8-core wires (they currently have a total of 3).


----------



## killaHz

Slater said:


> *No, that IS good*:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-109#post-15000595​
> However, I only tested 1 KZ 8-core wire, because all I have are the flat style. I have ordered 1 of each of the 8-core bi-color KZ cables (the older gold and silver cable, and the new copper and silver cacle), which I will test when they arrive.



I just meant it doesn't look so good for TRN. If the contract mfr is passing off bad cables to them but not to KZ, either they know TRN won't check, or TRN was aware of the issue and didn't care.


----------



## Antenne (Jun 10, 2019)

The black metal part of the plug of the 6-core TRN cable can be screwed-off by turning it counter-clockwise. Do you (Slater) remember that I've asked here some time ago about the physical function of a 6-core? You've explained it with double-grounds for both sides, it was wishful thinking so it seems... Did you took a look at the other end of the braided cores (inside the Y-splitter)? Would be interesting if only the connections to the 3.5mm plug are missing or the other side isn't connected too.


----------



## StSe

@Slater when cutting the cable, did you also measure the other end of your 6 and 8 core cables? 
My question is, is this just incomplete soldering with the 3.5mm plug, or are the "fake" cores not in use at all? In other words, are at least the two pin connectors connected properly?
Thanks for your effort


----------



## Slater

Antenne said:


> The black metal part of the plug of the 6-core TRN cable can be screwed-off by turning it counter-clockwise. Do you (Slater) remember that I've asked here some time ago about the physical function of a 6-core? You've explained it with double-grounds for both sides, it was wishful thinking so it seems... Did you took a look at the other end of the braided cores (inside the Y-splitter). Would be interesting if only the connections to the 3.5mm plug are missing or the other side isn't connected too.



I did not do destructive physical dissection of the 6-core cable, only the 8-core cable.

However, given the fact that both myself and TRN have determined that there is an issue with the 6-core cables (with wires not being connected), I figured there was no need to physically tear it down. I can if people want me to though.


----------



## Slater

StSe said:


> @Slater when cutting the cable, did you also measure the other end of your 6 and 8 core cables?
> My question is, is this just incomplete soldering with the 3.5mm plug, or are the "fake" cores not in use at all? In other words, are at least the two pin connectors connected properly?
> Thanks for your effort



Oh, I see. You're basically asking if it's possible to just cut off the 3.5mm plug, resolder on a new one, and have all wires be connected, right?


----------



## KopiOkaya (Jun 10, 2019)

You guys know how health supplement companies work? Brands like GNC doesn't manufacture supplement at their own facility. There are contract manufacturers that produce supplements for GNC in accordance to their formula and chemistry. Upon delivery, GNC submits their products to independent testing labs to certify their potency and safety (at a cost).

Similarly, companies like KZ and TRN do not manufacture earphones themselves. Both companies do their own R&D, as well as sales and marketing. They have contract manufacturers producing earphones in accordance to their designs and specifications. 

Whenever there is a problem, they will have to trace back to the factory that produced that particular product. This usually take a few hours because these factories make hundreds of thousands of IEMs for several brands. They don't have a physical record of who makes what. Workers come and go. Yesterday's Miss X maybe be replaced by Miss Y. And Miss X no longer work with that company. Miss X may have screwed up thousands of units without anybody's knowing and when discovered, it is difficult to back track to her. This is EXACTLY what happened to V30 earlier this year.


----------



## killaHz

KopiOkaya said:


> You guys know how supplement companies work? Brands like GNC doesn't manufacture supplement at their own facility. They have contract manufacturers that produce supplements for GNC's in accordance to their formula and chemistry. Upon delivery, GNC submits their products to independent testing labs to certify their products safety (at a cost).
> 
> Similarly, companies like KZ and TRN do not manufacture earphones themselves. Both are doing their own R&D as well as sales and marketing.  They have contact manufacturers producing earphones for them.
> 
> Whenever there is a problem, they will have to trace back to the factory that produced that particular product. This usually take a few hours because these factories manufacture hundreds of thousand of IEMs for several brands. They don't have a physical record of who makes what. Workers come and go. Yesterday's Miss X maybe be replaced by Miss Y. And Miss X no longer work with that company. Miss X may have screwed up thousands of units without anybody's knowing and when discovered, it is difficult to trace back to her.



The nature of the problem here, though, isn't careless soldering. It's a decision to make a cable that "works" while making as few solder joins as possible—I guess it COULD be a renegade worker or two deliberately making that decision, but it's not just negligence. You have to be paying attention to what you're doing, which makes it fraud. The only question is who's defrauding whom.


----------



## Slater

KopiOkaya said:


> You guys know how supplement companies work? Brands like GNC doesn't manufacture supplement at their own facility. They have contract manufacturers that produce supplements for GNC's in accordance to their formula and chemistry. Upon delivery, GNC submits their products to independent testing labs to certify their potency and safety (at a cost).
> 
> Similarly, companies like KZ and TRN do not manufacture earphones themselves. Both are doing their own R&D as well as sales and marketing.  They have contact manufacturers producing earphones for them.
> 
> Whenever there is a problem, they will have to trace back to the factory that produced that particular product. This usually take a few hours because these factories manufacture hundreds of thousand of IEMs for several brands. They don't have a physical record of who makes what. Workers come and go. Yesterday's Miss X maybe be replaced by Miss Y. And Miss X no longer work with that company. Miss X may have screwed up thousands of units without anybody's knowing and when discovered, it is difficult to trace back to her.



Correct. It's like trying to juggle a bunch of spinning plates in the air.


----------



## Antenne

Slater said:


> Oh, I see. You're basically asking if it's possible to just cut off the 3.5mm plug, resolder on a new one, and have all wires be connected, right?


That was my consideration too. If the rest of the cable would be ok, a new plug could solve the problem.


----------



## KopiOkaya (Jun 10, 2019)

Matthew420 said:


> The nature of the problem here, though, isn't careless soldering. It's a decision to make a cable that "works" while making as few solder joins as possible—I guess it COULD be a renegade worker or two deliberately making that decision, but it's not just negligence. You have to be paying attention to what you're doing, which makes it fraud. The only question is who's defrauding whom.



Miss Z was lazy and just soldered those wires that work, ignored those that were redundant. Many Chinese workers are NOT PROPERLY trained. In fact most are train at the job, while assembling your US$5,999 Mac Pro (let's say).


----------



## StSe

Slater said:


> Oh, I see. You're basically asking if it's possible to just cut off the 3.5mm plug, resolder on a new one, and have all wires be connected, right?


Exactly, that was my thought. If it is just a QC issue, that might be the case.
If the fake cores are not connected at all it's an indicator that the thick cables are just used for optical reasons (eye candy).


----------



## killaHz

KopiOkaya said:


> Miss Z was lazy and just soldered those wires that work and ignored those that are redundant.



But Z is hardly saving any time at all by doing that.


----------



## KopiOkaya

Matthew420 said:


> But Z is hardly saving any time at all by doing that.



Oh yes... She will save a lot of time when you multiply the minutes she saved by 1,000.


----------



## hakuzen

Slater said:


> Ok, so you guys aren’t gonna like this.
> 
> I just got done dissecting a TRN 8-core bi-color upgrade cable:
> 
> ...


thank you so much, master!!
i got puzzled when measuring resistance of these trn 8 cores cables (measured 4), because couldn't find a logic pattern. i should have looked into one jack then. thank you very much for destroying another cable for the team!!

these were the measurements i got:
black and silver..*423*..219..289..*150* (balanced jack)
black and silver:.*414*..216..244..223 (balanced jack)
gold and silver:...*429*..289..265..*137* (balanced jack)
gold and silver:...*454*..219..*135*..267 (single end)
considerably uneven. i still can't explain each case, though. maths don't match.

and this is what i wrote about it, at last.
"*056*. trn spc 6nocc 8c tA (various colors,cheapBal furt).
trn 8 cores cable.
structure: 0.05mm*25(30awg)*8c, equivalent to 27AWG per signal. "6N monocrystalline occ copper, plated with 85 microns of extruded silver, kevlar fiber reinforced" (judging by the price, it could be alloy plated ofc copper). PE sleeve.
decent cable. the wire looks great, the plugs and splitter look cheap (black color hides this better). available in 0.75mm, 0.78mm, mmcx, and 3.5mm, 2.5mm (balanced),
it would be great if they right soldered the cores; only 1 core for some signals, 3 cores for others now. maybe the issue is due to small room or low quality of the jack.
you won't notice the difference between left and right, in volume (<0.2dB imbalance), but i don't like this uneven measures, it spoils the purpose of using a decent wire."


this was the only case i noticed very strange measurements. the other cables with issues are bold marked in my lists of measurements; most are due to QC issue in a single unit.
in the case of old KZ mixed cable, the differences are justified by different wires with very different resistance (the problem was that you can't know which type of wires are used for L and R, and which for grounds; it looks random).

found issues with some *jcally* cables, which use similar jack than these trn 8 cores, cheap furutech styled. in the case of 4 cores jcally cable (blue, balanced), the issue might be due to some strands in the core not being soldered. in 8 cores cable (black, single end), left signal seems to miss one core (it's the deepest and smallest contact in the jack), but i only got one of these, so it could be a QC issue. you can check it (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/#post-14985620).


----------



## BadReligionPunk

So this was only acknowledged by TRN after Slater had released his findings or had they made this public before hand?


----------



## StSe

I'm owning one of the 6 core cables and one is on the way.
I have always been a bit suspicious with the 6 cores from beginning, because no even distribution of cores is possible here.
Then tried to believe the theory of @Slater that there might be two cores each for R and L and one for ground. 
I'm now starting to look at it as a nice 4 core cable, considering the price of less than 5 €.


----------



## hakuzen (Jun 10, 2019)

the only way to explain the measurements of my 4 units of 8 cores trn is this:

advertised structure is: 0.08mm*25(26awg)*8c [2c/signal:.~23AWG], but it looks more of 0.07mm*25(27.2awg)*8c [2c/signal:24AWG], given the resistance values (curiously, jcally black 8 cores seems to have same structure).

besides of some cores not connected at all, some strands of each core could be destroyed during the soldering (they are thin strands, much heat or pressure can break them).

then:
black and silver..*423*..219..289..*150* (balanced jack)..L+: 1 core missed, and only a few strands of 1 core soldered; R+: 1.4 cores, aprox.; L-: 1 core missed, almost 1 full core soldered; R-: almost 2 cores
black and silver:.*414*..216..244..223 (balanced jack)..L+: 1 core missed, and only a few strands of 1 core soldered; R+: 1.4 cores, aprox.; L-: 1.2 cores, aprox; R-: 1.35 cores, aprox.
gold and silver:...*429*..289..265..*137* (balanced jack)..L+ 1 core missed, and only a few strands of 1 core soldered; R+: 1 core missed, almost 1 full core soldered; R-: 2 cores.
gold and silver:...*454*..219..*135*..267 (single end).......L: 1 core missed, and only a few strands of 1 core soldered; R: 1.4 cores, aprox.; GndL: 2 cores; GndR: 1 core missed, almost 1 full core soldered

anyway, very poor solder work

edit: i'm going to update the info in the list, to reflect last @Slater findings


----------



## maxxevv

hakuzen said:


> the only way to explain the measurements of my 4 units of 8 cores trn is this:
> 
> advertised structure is: 0.08mm*25(26awg)*8c [2c/signal:.~23AWG], but it looks more of 0.07mm*25(27.2awg)*8c [2c/signal:24AWG], given the resistance values (curiously, jcally black 8 cores seems to have same structure).
> 
> ...



I measured my 1st and only batch of TRN 8-core black and silver cables, as far as I recall, of the 3 I measured, all on balanced 2.5mm TRRS output, they were very similar to your second one.


----------



## Slater (Jun 10, 2019)

Antenne said:


> That was my consideration too. If the rest of the cable would be ok, a new plug could solve the problem.





StSe said:


> Exactly, that was my thought. If it is just a QC issue, that might be the case.
> If the fake cores are not connected at all it's an indicator that the thick cables are just used for optical reasons (eye candy).



So checking from the 2-pin and mmcx end instead of the 3.5mm end, here’s what I found:

8-core cable with 2-pin: all 8 wires were connected to the 2-pin plugs
8-core cable with mmcx: 4 wires were connected to the mmcx plugs
6-core cable with 2-pin: 4 wires were connected to the 2-pin plugs
6-core cable with mmcx: 4 wires were connected to the mmcx plugs
So from my 4 cable sample size, it looks like the 6-core cables can’t be fixed with a new 3.5mm (or balanced) jack, and the 8-core cables *might* be able to be salvaged with a new jack. It’s a loss on the 6-core cables, and a case-by-case basis on the 8-core cables.

Of course you can totally rebuild any of the cables by replacing all of the connectivity hardware (mmcx, 2-pin, 3.5mm, etc). However, depending on the exact hardware used, that could easily exceed the entire cost of the cable.


----------



## Slater (Jun 10, 2019)

StSe said:


> ER]
> I'm now starting to look at it as a nice 4 core cable, considering the price of less than 5 €.



That’s exactly how the 6-core cables should be viewed IMO: “A nice 4-core cable”.

As I’ve said previously, it is a nicely made cable. Chin slider bead, metal y split, and metal 3.5mm are all good quality.

I am less than impressed, however, by the plastic mmcx plugs. While they are functional, they feel like one of the toys you’d get from a Cracker Jack box or Kinder Egg.


----------



## hakuzen

Slater said:


> 8-core cable with mmcx: 4 wires were connected to the mmcx


ouch, ouch. what a disaster..
it's a shame, it could be the best conductivity cable below $8 if right soldered (and despite of cheap plugs).


----------



## Cevisi

RikudouGoku said:


> This is disgusting, this is why China gets such a bad reputation and I am chinese myself... .


Yes china has such a good potential. But they use it wrong by trying to fake things.


----------



## fljoe

Dang .. just upgraded my KZ ZS10 Pro with the KZ Gold Silver Mixed Upgrade cable (single stream 25 strands, eight streams 200 strands). Sounds good to me .. no way to verify whether everything is connected .. comes with a 1 yr warranty from the KZ store. 

Thanks for alerting us to this fiasco!


----------



## KopiOkaya

fljoe said:


> Dang .. just upgraded my KZ ZS10 Pro with the KZ Gold Silver Mixed Upgrade cable (single stream 25 strands, eight streams 200 strands). Sounds good to me .. no way to verify whether everything is connected .. comes with a 1 yr warranty from the KZ store.
> 
> Thanks for alerting us to this fiasco!



There is... If you have a multimeter, you can roughly guess without the autopsy. KZ and TRN share the same cable manufacturer, so it is hard to say if everything is connected.


----------



## fokta (Jun 11, 2019)

WEW... just want to update my 165 already here.. but then there is the issued...
make me concern also...

@Slater Thanks for taking the heat... man...

edit :



she is a beauty... will break in and update later
@hakuzen, why on the spec, said the litz cable?


----------



## fokta (Jun 11, 2019)

Physically 165 is a bit thinner, loose type cable like 130.

Soundwise ( zero break in), a bit darker background, but Low freq is more refine on 130.
Lighter then 130.
Will get back again, after break in

edit 2:
mmcx connector is good quality... 

Lack of Dynamic compare to 130, with the same low Volume, but the dynamic will come out good in high volume...


----------



## maxxevv

fokta said:


> Lack of Dynamic compare to 130, with the same low Volume, but the dynamic will come out good in high volume...



When I read that, it simply means that the cable has a relatively higher resistance value. 

The lower power "dynamics" signals were attentuated at low volume by the cable. But once it gets beyond a threshold, you can pick them out as it higher than the attenuated losses.


----------



## fokta (Jun 11, 2019)

maxxevv said:


> When I read that, it simply means that the cable has a relatively higher resistance value.
> 
> The lower power "dynamics" signals were attentuated at low volume by the cable. But once it gets beyond a threshold, you can pick them out as it higher than the attenuated losses.



yeah.. right...



was trying with other IEM, TFZ King... it really charming... the cable really make this IEM stand out.... Low volume the dynamic is really dancing...

so seems burn in will not make dynamic increase on my Solaris... ooo well... back to 130 then...

edit, 165 is very good cable (by cable quality and also mmcx Connector is superb) ... but not a good pairing with my Solaris.. just to clarify that... because of lack of Dynamic in low Volume...


----------



## subwoof3r

fokta said:


> so seems burn in will not make dynamic increase on my Solaris... ooo well... back to 130 then...


How long did you  tried burn-in your cable ?
I generally burn each of my cables several days 24/7 with proper and very high quality AMR pink noise tracks. It does the job pretty well.
This 165 is my yet reference, 125 comes right after.


----------



## fokta

subwoof3r said:


> How long did you  tried burn-in your cable ?
> I generally burn each of my cables several days 24/7 with proper and very high quality AMR pink noise tracks. It does the job pretty well.
> This 165 is my yet reference, 125 comes right after.


consider zero Burn in... just try 30 minutes with my daily impressions song...

when u post, I was thinking, try to other IEM, since on my Solaris is not what I expected (Prob expecting to high). 
with King, it was very good... low bass was very tight yet punchy. The mid still annoying (u know if u have try king).

I leave it break in with King for a night, tomorrow morning will try again...


----------



## subwoof3r

fokta said:


> consider zero Burn in... just try 30 minutes with my daily impressions song...
> 
> when u post, I was thinking, try to other IEM, since on my Solaris is not what I expected (Prob expecting to high).
> with King, it was very good... low bass was very tight yet punchy. The mid still annoying (u know if u have try king).
> ...


Stay us tuned! 
I forgot to mention that I burn them at high volume during the pink noise process.


----------



## hakuzen

fokta said:


> @hakuzen, why on the spec, said the litz cable?


i don't know.
iirc, no litz was specified for this cable before. it seems that distributors have changed the specs.
when i was locating used wire, couldn't find 26awg litz version of 7n upocc frozen wire. only 28wg litz, copper and spc.
the price also suggests it isn't litz, because 26awg (thicker) litz should be more expensive than 28awg litz (although spc is more expensive than copper).
who knows.. i'm finding several versions of this 7n upocc frozen wire at taobao. true neotech versions are not frozen


----------



## keoki

I have a cable that does not have the molded ear hook and was wondering if there a way to make it fit behind my ear better.


----------



## Slater

keoki said:


> I have a cable that does not have the molded ear hook and was wondering if there a way to make it fit behind my ear better.



On Aliexpress they have universal silicone earhooks (for about $1). They have a slit in them that you can tuck the wires into.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

keoki said:


> I have a cable that does not have the molded ear hook and was wondering if there a way to make it fit behind my ear better.


https://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Remov...s+for+earbuds&qid=1560272707&s=gateway&sr=8-9

These work great. Love em. Soft and comfortable.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Thanks @Slater for your hardwork and analysis. Feel indebted to your and @hakuzen 's contribution to the cable community. Measurements shared by @hakuzen surely reflect the anomalies these cables have. KZ copper-silver cable looks dicey and may have such faults. Sadly, most of us aren't adept at these technicalities and blindly blame the gear or IEMs or everything. Also, if they "sound" as per one's liking then everything is fine despite all these shenanigans. One thing I have learnt from all this is that Chi-Fi is still a gamble where you're set up to lose (intentionally or otherwise). Most of the organisations in developing economies prefer scale of operations over quality, which is primary reasons of these QC misses and this will deteriorate exponentially in future as well. And that's not at all a good sign. For us in the Indian subcontinent, China presents fantastic value but still there is absolutely no trust in the Chinese goods because of their lack of durability and after service. In Hindi, there's a saying about Chinese goods which roughly translates to either it will last forever or never. Sadly, this the harsh reality. Although this is slowly being changed by brands like Xiaomi, Oppo, OnePlus et all.


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> So I got the new TRN “6-core” cable today (in both 2-pin and mmcx).
> 
> The y split, chin slider bead, and 3.5mm plug are all metal (with the slider bead advertised as a magnesium alloy).
> 
> ...



This is great match for my S'''''4in1 as it requires high-impedance of around 1Ohm to sound good and tame BA highs spikes.
Currently using Tennmak "upgrade" cable bought long time ago but it has turned ugly-geen below transparent sleeve. Yak! ;S


----------



## Slater (Jun 11, 2019)

Dani157 said:


> Thanks @Slater for your hardwork and analysis. Feel indebted to your and @hakuzen 's contribution to the cable community. Measurements shared by @hakuzen surely reflect the anomalies these cables have. KZ copper-silver cable looks dicey and may have such faults. Sadly, most of us aren't adept at these technicalities and blindly blame the gear or IEMs or everything. Also, if they "sound" as per one's liking then everything is fine despite all these shenanigans. One thing I have learnt from all this is that Chi-Fi is still a gamble where you're set up to lose (intentionally or otherwise). Most of the organisations in developing economies prefer scale of operations over quality, which is primary reasons of these QC misses and this will deteriorate exponentially in future as well. And that's not at all a good sign. For us in the Indian subcontinent, China presents fantastic value but still there is absolutely no trust in the Chinese goods because of their lack of durability and after service. In Hindi, there's a saying about Chinese goods which roughly translates to either it will last forever or never. Sadly, this the harsh reality. Although this is slowly being changed by brands like Xiaomi, Oppo, OnePlus et all.



Thanks friend, I appreciate it.

I will also mention that I rebuilt a KZ 8-core cable last night. And based on the extreme difficulty with dealing with all 8-cores (2 L+, 2 R+, and 4 gnd) I can say with 95% certainty that the vast majority of 16-core cables are fake.

And yes, I know they use smaller wires with 16-core cables. Regardless, it’s a near impossible task to solder all 18 cores. And I have ninja soldering skills, high magnification, and a Hakko digital soldering station with SMD-sized tips.

The issue (besides labor time) is physical space. If you have ever seen the microscopic pins on a mmcx, 2-pin connector, or a TRRS plug you will know I speak the truth.

A true 16-core cable would be a work of art, and I’d charge $300 in labor just to make one. There is no way, even factoring in Chinese ‘free’ labor and microscope soldering stations, that it can be done - not at the ridiculous prices we see many of these 16-core cables ($12, $15, $25, $40). And this has nothing to do with TRN; physics is physics.

I know that’s a bold claim, and I’m willing to put my money where my mouth is. *I’ll bet anyone $100 cash* that I can obtain 3 different and popular 16-core cables and physically dissect them, and that only 4 and MAYBE 8 are actually connected. Anyone want to take me up on the bet?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Slater said:


> Thanks friend, I appreciate it.
> 
> I will also mention that I rebuilt a KZ 8-core cable last night. And based on the extreme difficulty with dealing with all 8-cores (2 L+, 2 R+, and 4 gnd) I can say with 95% certainty that the vast majority of 16-core cables are fake.
> 
> ...



This is very much possible. Most of the labour in these regions is unskilled labour. People just stumble and blindly learn the tricks of trade from their seniors. They might not even know the importance of these cores. If it's functional, then it's job done for them. In west, the skilled labour+state of the art tech leads to higher costs and minimal QC issues. You get what you pay for. Most companies neglect consumers despite them being protagonists of their business. It's really disappointing. But for the uninitiated ones like me will not even notice this and purchase them for the fantastic value and magical cores made of gold, diamond, platinum, moondust and what not. If not for this community, I would've lost hundreds of dollars in purchasing magical IEMs and cables. I really respect the brave ones who take the plunge on day 0 and even braver ones who actually care to test the lofty claims made by the manufacturer.


----------



## Slater (Jun 11, 2019)

Dani157 said:


> This is very much possible. Most of the labour in these regions is unskilled labour. People just stumble and blindly learn the tricks of trade from their seniors. They might not even know the importance of these cores. If it's functional, then it's job done for them. In west, the skilled labour+state of the art tech leads to higher costs and minimal QC issues. You get what you pay for. Most companies neglect consumers despite them being protagonists of their business. It's really disappointing. But for the uninitiated ones like me will not even notice this and purchase them for the fantastic value and magical cores made of gold, diamond, platinum, moondust and what not. If not for this community, I would've lost hundreds of dollars in purchasing magical IEMs and cables. I really respect the brave ones who take the plunge on day 0 and even braver ones who actually care to test the lofty claims made by the manufacturer.



I know my testing has opened my eyes. And the only way I’m buying cables anymore is if I test them myself or rebuild them myself. It’s just too easy to fake them.

Have you guys ever wondered why 90% of these cables have GLUED ON plugs? It’s because anyone would be able to simply unscrew the 3.5mm plug and see everything right there as plain as day (fake or not). So, glue the plugs closed so they can’t see what’s under the hood, so all they’ll worry about is how pretty all those braided wires look.

And you hit the nail on the head with the unskilled labor. That was my point - I am VERY skilled, and even building a true 8-core wire was a stretch for my skills.  And I wasn’t even doing mmcx or 2-pin! All I was doing was cutting off the 2-pin ends, and soldering 2.5mm plugs in their place to make a full size headphone cable). The 2.5mm plugs I used have 10xs the soldering surface area than a mmcx or 2-pin plug.

So if I had that much difficulty (when I am not only highly skilled but I also had 10xs more room to work with) then there is _no way on earth_ I believe that there’s any more than a few wires connected to 90% these 8 and 16-core IEM cables.

Sure, a manufacturer might build a real 16-core IEM cable for ad photos, or to send to a reviewer. But the ones they’re mass producing for general sale in their factory and selling for $24 are gonna be fake, and I’m willing to bet $100 cash on that belief. _I hope someone takes me up on the bet and proved me wrong._

I think the only hope of a true 16-core IEM cable is a hand built cable from a small specialized boutique builder. And I’d expect to pay $250+ for it. Plus I’d want photographic proof taken during cable construction before I placed an order. And a boutique cable builder would be willing to do that.

The point is to look at buying an 8 or 16-core IEM cables for the looks. It’s a fashion accessory. *Some* of the 8-core cables might be real. But 99% of the 16-core cables will be fake.

In the future, if I’m buying a pre-made cable I’m going to stick with 4-core cables. Why? *Because 4 core cables are impossible to connect any less than 4 cores (L+, L-, R+, R-). You can’t fake a 4 core cable and have it still be a functional cable.*


----------



## hakuzen

KopiOkaya said:


> There is... If you have a multimeter, you can roughly guess without the autopsy. KZ and TRN share the same cable manufacturer, so it is hard to say if everything is connected.


measured all KZ upgrade cables, and none of them showed the problems found systematically in TRN 8 cores cables..
so if it's same cable manufacturer, they might use different departments for each brand..


----------



## hakuzen

Slater said:


> I know my testing has opened my eyes. And the only way I’m buying cables anymore is if I test them myself or rebuild them myself. It’s just too easy to fake them.
> 
> Have you guys ever wondered why 90% of these cables have GLUED ON plugs? It’s because anyone would be able to simply unscrew the 3.5mm plug and see everything right there as plain as day (fake or not). So, glue the plugs closed so they can’t see what’s under the hood, so all they’ll worry about is how pretty all those braided wires look.
> 
> ...


dunno how they do, but measured many 8 cores and 16 cables where result matched perfectly with advertised structure. so guess that these trn cables are an exception, not a rule


----------



## emer3211

Hi guyz, i have Harman Kardon Soho wireless and my left speaker stop working. Now i know where is problem and problem is in cable in head bow. I talking about cable with 6 conductors. But i can't find it on web. Can u help me guyz? Pls


----------



## Slater (Jun 11, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> dunno how they do, but measured many 8 cores and 16 cables where result matched perfectly with advertised structure. so guess that these trn cables are an exception, not a rule



But what I’m saying is that a low resistance value can be achieved with only soldering half of the cores but using better grade wire.

I’m sorry, but there is physically not enough room to solder 8 individual wires to a mmcx plug (when building a 16 core cable). 4 to the ground and 4 to the positive terminal is not physically possible. At least not a full gauge wire. If half of the individual wire strands were trimmed away it might theoretically work, but then you’re still not getting what you paid for.

2 full gauge wires on each terminal would be possible (ie all strands), although extremely difficult.


----------



## bhazard

Funny enough, I trashed my gold TRN 8 core cable because it didn't work out of the box. One side was dead. I figured poor QC, but not at the extent Slater uncovered.

Avoid them. Makes me wonder what is actually connected on those 16 core cables now.


----------



## hakuzen

Slater said:


> But what I’m saying is that a low resistance value can be achieved with only soldering half of the cores but using better grade wire.
> 
> I’m sorry, but there is physically not enough room to solder 8 individual wires to a mmcx plug (when building a 16 core cable). 4 to the ground and 4 to the positive terminal is not physically possible. At least not a full gauge wire. If half of the individual wire strands were trimmed away it might theoretically work, but then you’re still not getting what you paid for.
> 
> 2 full gauge wires on each terminal would be possible (ie all strands), although extremely difficult.


you can get lower resistance with better grade wire, but difference is way far from half resistance, even in the case of 7n up-occ wire.
i don't know about these 16 cores cheap cables, because don't know the structure of each core, but can vouch for isn audio 16 cores cables, for example. they are thick and can confirm that every core and strand are conveniently soldered.


----------



## fokta

left burn in for around 7 hours. And use it during my commute to office. 

changes? yes. Will try to do proper comparison next weekend though. 
Increase the volume up to 13 with 165 to get dynamic, while Volume 8 on 130 alrd get it... Not bad since I want a lighter cable. 
But somehow I felt 165 the Hi freq is not refine also... anyway, let's use it for a couple of days... already happy with lighter weight... 



subwoof3r said:


> Stay us tuned!
> I forgot to mention that I burn them at high volume during the pink noise process.



Im not saying 165 is no good, prob I just compare to 130 (with high expectations that it will be the same) ... but I can confirm @hakuzen said before, Darker background, so it makes good separation. but with this effect, Mid will felt a bit recess (same as 130).



hakuzen said:


> i don't know.
> iirc, no litz was specified for this cable before. it seems that distributors have changed the specs.
> when i was locating used wire, couldn't find 26awg litz version of 7n upocc frozen wire. only 28wg litz, copper and spc.
> the price also suggests it isn't litz, because 26awg (thicker) litz should be more expensive than 28awg litz (although spc is more expensive than copper).
> who knows.. i'm finding several versions of this 7n upocc frozen wire at taobao. true neotech versions are not frozen


I assumed this is no Litz version... not expecting too much... but if u manage get clearer info, it will be great help to us all...


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 11, 2019)

I am not surprised at all about the cable fake. I have visited China 12 times and have a house full of fakes including non-working iphone adapters, fake ipod etc.

On the other hand have I personally never entertained the idea of "upgrade" cables, as I am sure nothing is being upgraded, certainly not the sound.

Are there any reviews of the tonally of fake "upgrade cables" around? Would be amusing to read.


----------



## superuser1

The correct way of saying it is ... *I* don't hear any change in sound with upgrade cables!


----------



## Broquen

superuser1 said:


> The correct way of saying it is ... *I* don't hear any change in sound with upgrade cables!



You couldn't say it better.


----------



## superuser1

Viva la _Catalunya_!


----------



## fokta

hehehe.. let's agree to disagree...

For u who not experienced any changes in cable, I envy you. 

but for me, cable do had a deal in sound sig I wanted...is it a lot? no... 

by u guys coming here to read the last pages of the thread, I alrd appreciate...


----------



## Caguioa (Jun 12, 2019)

Is there any good adapters for

1.4pin xlr female to a 6.3 and 4.4 male?

right now I'm just using generic
4.4mm male to 4 pin xlr balance
And
6.35mm Male to 4-pin XLR Female Balanced

2. I am also looking for

MMCX into 4.4mm for my iem's
and use the 4.4 into 6.3 for my amp at home


----------



## Broquen

superuser1 said:


> Viva la _Catalunya_!



And the seven oceans/rivers too!


----------



## hieple193

Im going to upgrade my A15 Pro with a new occ copper cable. But i wonder 7n, 4 core Satin cable https://satinaudio.com/en/product/satin-audio-aurora-lite?v=e14da64a5617

or NiceHck 8 core, 6n, gc-occ copper https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...857.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3cff2e0eQESQea

Price almost same. Stock cable works fine. I want to find down how much these cable can improve the IEM


----------



## silverfishla (Jun 12, 2019)

Slater said:


> Thanks friend, I appreciate it.
> 
> I will also mention that I rebuilt a KZ 8-core cable last night. And based on the extreme difficulty with dealing with all 8-cores (2 L+, 2 R+, and 4 gnd) I can say with 95% certainty that the vast majority of 16-core cables are fake.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I was thinking when reading this part of the thread.  I also have constructed some of my own cable and have found the extreme difficulty in soldering (8 core) cables.  That's the highest I could ever achieve, just because there is no room in a standard sized plug!  Even then, trying to screw back the housing is a b*tch.  You have to carefully file back any solder that encroaches on the fit, etc.  My initial reaction to the fiasco, was that I thought that they were "cheating" to reduce the rate of failure in final assembly (because they couldn't get the stuff to fit and stay in tact), because there is no other reason to NOT connect the wires.  It doesn't save any money.
Edit:  Also, since you've dissected a few cables now.  I've noticed that the "gluing the plug on" thing, is probably because they use almost nil solder to make their connections.  They barely make the connections to the terminals (possibly because of space issues or cost) and then they glue them, so they'll have no movement (so they won't disconnect).  Not my cup of tea for making a good solder connect.


----------



## Slater (Jun 12, 2019)

silverfishla said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking when reading this part of the thread.  I also have constructed some of my own cable and have found the extreme difficulty in soldering (8 core) cables.  That's the highest I could ever achieve, just because there is no room in a standard sized plug!  Even then, trying to screw back the housing is a b*tch.  You have to carefully file back any solder that encroaches on the fit, etc.  My initial reaction to the fiasco, was that I thought that they were "cheating" to reduce the rate of failure in final assembly (because they couldn't get the stuff to fit and stay in tact), because there is no other reason to NOT connect the wires.  It doesn't save any money.



Exactly.

I’ll believe a true 16-core cable when I see it (that has no trimming of the individual strands or other cheating tricks).

Until then, I say you’ll have better luck catching a unicorn.


----------



## hakuzen

hieple193 said:


> Im going to upgrade my A15 Pro with a new occ copper cable. But i wonder 7n, 4 core Satin cable https://satinaudio.com/en/product/satin-audio-aurora-lite?v=e14da64a5617
> 
> or NiceHck 8 core, 6n, gc-occ copper https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...857.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3cff2e0eQESQea
> 
> Price almost same. Stock cable works fine. I want to find down how much these cable can improve the IEM


expect resistance of that Satin cable above 400mOhm (4 cores 7n occ litz). NiceHck cable (8 cores 6n gc-occ) resistance is around 300mOhm.
guess any of them would be an upgrade from stock.
but remember you can get nicehck one cheaper when at sales (check its price at different shops periodically, or message them to get a quote if you don't want to wait)


----------



## hakuzen

superuser1 said:


> The correct way of saying it is ... *I* don't hear any change in sound with upgrade cables!


 great point!
how many times i've had to eat this kind of words: "I am sure .., certainly .."
"you know nothing, Jon Snow.."


----------



## Carlsan

GOT Jon Snow reference is an automatic "like" in my book.


----------



## Carlsan

I also hear subtle differences with upgrade cables, but it also depends on the source and balance or not balance, as well as the original earphone.
Many factors involved.

Let's just say that a $20 earphone going off an iPhone is probably not going to benefit from a cable upgrade


----------



## Lurk650

Have Kinboofi cables from Amazon been tested? I love their cables


----------



## Slater (Jun 12, 2019)

Lurk650 said:


> Have Kinboofi cables from Amazon been tested? I love their cables



They’re nice cables for the price. I had a Kinboofi 8-core cable that had NO cores connected, but that was obviously an isolated QC error haha


----------



## Midgetguy

Slater said:


> They’re nice cables for the price. I had a Kinboofi 8-core cable that had NO cores connected, but that was obviously an isolated QC error haha


That's a hilarious outcome. Would you be interested in dissecting this one? It looks exactly the same as the one in your pic other than the 3.5mm plug, except it must have _some_ cores connected because it actually produces sound. PM me if you have an interest in doing so, I wouldn't mind paying for a cable's destruction in the name of science (when the cable is so inexpensive).


----------



## Slater

Midgetguy said:


> That's a hilarious outcome. Would you be interested in dissecting this one? It looks exactly the same as the one in your pic other than the 3.5mm plug, except it must have _some_ cores connected because it actually produces sound. PM me if you have an interest in doing so, I wouldn't mind paying for a cable's destruction in the name of science (when the cable is so inexpensive).



Absolutely I can do that. Check your PM.


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah my cables are all either Kinboofi or YY and are 4/6/8 cores


----------



## Broquen

After quite some time trying cables, doing A/B with some IEMs from different price ranges and trying to get a clear idea of how sound is influenced, I would say (against what is frequently said) that IMHO cheap phones benefit from better cables as expensive ones do too. The changes across FR are consistent and perceived anyway (more or less depends on phones drivers, design...) I'd say that silver plated cables have "better" highs and less full low freqs than same quality pure copper ones in most cases. In fact, I found myself using one kind of cable or another, depending on phone sound signature, so I perceive them as a tool to adjust a bit phones sound signature, as different tips can do too. It even can help sometimes to avoid EQ when minor adjustments are needed. 

On the other hand, it's clear that a good phone could benefit more, but I found that this is not always the case.


----------



## archdawg

Slater said:


> I know my testing has opened my eyes. And the only way I’m buying cables anymore is if I test them myself or rebuild them myself. It’s just too easy to fake them.
> 
> Have you guys ever wondered why 90% of these cables have GLUED ON plugs? It’s because anyone would be able to simply unscrew the 3.5mm plug and see everything right there as plain as day (fake or not). So, glue the plugs closed so they can’t see what’s under the hood, so all they’ll worry about is how pretty all those braided wires look.
> 
> ...



I won't talk about my professional background here but I've soldered sh..loads of all sorts of cables back in the day, most of them for prototype instruments and with smallish connectors, including 2.5mm, 3.5mm and MMCX plugs. What puzzles me is that after all those years I blindly trusted those crazy claims (16 connected cores) even though I should have known much, much better ... oh well. 
Thanks for the eye opener everyone!


----------



## Slater (Jun 13, 2019)

archdawg said:


> I won't talk about my professional background here but I've soldered sh..loads of all sorts of cables back in the day, most of them for prototype instruments and with smallish connectors, including 2.5mm, 3.5mm and MMCX plugs. What puzzles me is that after all those years I blindly trusted those crazy claims (16 connected cores) even though I should have known much, much better ... oh well.
> Thanks for the eye opener everyone!



Yeah, it had been a real eye opener for sure. I’m glad you agree how ludicrous it is to assume these people can hand solder a 16-core cable to connector pins that are barely 1.0mm big lol

I also wanted to share that I have a bunch more cables on the way to dissect. 8 and 16 core cables from HifiHear, TRN, KZ, and Kinboofi (so far).

So stay tuned everyone.

Also, if anyone wants to donate a cable or even a couple bucks via PayPal, 100% of it will directly go to buying and dissecting cables, which will benefit the whole community. All results will be made public, in a non-biased manner, with detailed photos and measurements. I’ve already had a fellow HeadFier (@Midgetguy) generously donate a Kinboofi 8-core cable, so thanks for that! Just send me a PM if you want to help out. Other than Midgetguy’s donation, all the cables I’ve torn down or have ordered to tear down have all been 100% out of pocket.


----------



## Broquen (Jun 13, 2019)

Slater said:


> Yeah, it had been a real eye opener for sure. I’m glad you agree how ludicrous it is to assume these people can hand solder a 16-core cable to connector pins that are barely 1.0mm big lol
> 
> I also wanted to share that I have a bunch more cables on the way to dissect. 8 and 16 core cables from HifiHear, TRN, KZ, and Kinboofi (so far).
> 
> ...



I like BGVP semi-cheap cables and (I understand it won't be possible) would like a lot to know about litz ones (but I never buy any cable under 15€-18€ because these are all [at best] standard or stock-like ones, based on production costs).

Anyway, want to thank you again for your valuable help.

EDIT: Sent too quick and forgot to mention that I can contribute - not too much  - if people is interested in any of them.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Is there a thick cable that fits the ZS10Pro? I bought it with the new kz gold /silver 8 Core cable but it's not as thick as I like it. Is there something more similar to the trn 8 Core silver /gold cable


----------



## hakuzen

RikudouGoku said:


> Is there a thick cable that fits the ZS10Pro? I bought it with the new kz gold /silver 8 Core cable but it's not as thick as I like it. Is there something more similar to the trn 8 Core silver /gold cable


cable 065: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32995790233.html
cable 066: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32994432994.html
(more links in my list)


----------



## Midgetguy

Slater said:


> Yeah, it had been a real eye opener for sure. I’m glad you agree how ludicrous it is to assume these people can hand solder a 16-core cable to connector pins that are barely 1.0mm big lol
> 
> I also wanted to share that I have a bunch more cables on the way to dissect. 8 and 16 core cables from HifiHear, TRN, KZ, and Kinboofi (so far).
> 
> ...


I look forward to the autopsy of that cable! I wasn't really thinking about it being legit 8-core cable or anything when I bought it, I just wanted to get a cable that didn't cost too much and had a good supple braid without memory wire (preformed heatshrink is fine, they've worked well for me in the past). I'm only into getting new cables for the ergonomic value, so I barely even buy any, but the addition of finding out if it actually is an 8-core cable would be quite interesting. It could shed light on how they can make such a cable for that price or we'll still still have to chock it up to it being Chinese. And it's coming from retail stock, so no cherry-picked samples.

Regardless of the outcome, I'm still very happy with my particular cable that I'm sending off for dissection. It seems physically solid at least and the cabling is supple and flexible.


----------



## Slater

Midgetguy said:


> I look forward to the autopsy of that cable! I wasn't really thinking about it being legit 8-core cable or anything when I bought it, I just wanted to get a cable that didn't cost too much and had a good supple braid without memory wire (preformed heatshrink is fine, they've worked well for me in the past). I'm only into getting new cables for the ergonomic value, so I barely even buy any, but the addition of finding out if it actually is an 8-core cable would be quite interesting. It could shed light on how they can make such a cable for that price or we'll still still have to chock it up to it being Chinese. And it's coming from retail stock, so no cherry-picked samples.
> 
> Regardless of the outcome, I'm still very happy with my particular cable that I'm sending off for dissection. It seems physically solid at least and the cabling is supple and flexible.



You’re right about the no cherry picked samples. All cables I dissect will be randomly bought from Aliexpress just like everyone else


----------



## RikudouGoku

hakuzen said:


> cable 065: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32995790233.html
> cable 066: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32994432994.html
> (more links in my list)



Are these good? Don't like the black or copper only color. 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bubmnhZA
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cfMBfhxS
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bDgJk80Y


----------



## Antenne

Depending on the selected connector one could solder the related strands first with a wire loop or metal sleeve, then connect this bundle with a single wire to the contact of the connector.
That most cheap cables have a molded (glued) connector is probably less due to hide something but because it is the cheapest solution for mass production and at the same time a good strain relief and protection of the solder joints against mechanical stress.
  My 2 cents ...


----------



## Slater

Antenne said:


> Depending on the selected connector one could solder the related strands first with a wire loop or metal sleeve, then connect this bundle with a single wire to the contact of the connector.
> That most cheap cables have a molded (glued) connector is probably less due to hide something but because it is the cheapest solution for mass production and at the same time a good strain relief and protection of the solder joints against mechanical stress.
> My 2 cents ...



Yes, it is theoretically possible, using clips, sleeves, loops, etc. However, if you have ever built a cable you will know how little room there is to still be able to screw on the outer shell (cover).

I have ideas for custom made proprietary connectors that could actually work. But they would have to be specially manufactured, and will be larger and bulkier than plugs that we are used to seeing. Think something like mini XLR, only smaller (micro XLR?).

The other thing to consider is that the more wires you add, the smaller gauge each wire can be. At some point, there is a point of diminishing returns, where it would be easier and more effective to make a 4 or 8 conductor cable, than a 16+ conductor cable.


----------



## hakuzen (Jun 13, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> Are these good? Don't like the black or copper only color.
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bubmnhZA
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cfMBfhxS
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bDgJk80Y


they are the same cable in theory. except the third one, 16 cores, which wire is different.
got 2 copper color cables, and all strands from cores were conveniently soldered. one blue, some strands of some cores not so well soldered. black 8 cores version, one core was not soldered.
it's easy to check it when looking at my lists:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/
problematic measurements, which indicate solder work issues, are bold emphasized


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Anybody mess around with the NiceHCK or YY 4 core cables? Under the latest findings it seems 16 core HCK cables are fake and the 8 core cable with carbon plug are better, but doubtful that they are wired correctly. Got me wondering if the 4 cores, which would be wired correctly are exactly the same as the 8 core just thinner. They cost the exact same.


----------



## Slater

BadReligionPunk said:


> Anybody mess around with the NiceHCK or YY 4 core cables? Under the latest findings it seems 16 core HCK cables are fake and the 8 core cable with carbon plug are better, but doubtful that they are wired correctly. Got me wondering if the 4 cores, which would be wired correctly are exactly the same as the 8 core just thinner. They cost the exact same.



I plan on testing a 16-core NiceHCK cable. There’s a sale in few days; I’ll order one then.


----------



## hakuzen

BadReligionPunk said:


> Anybody mess around with the NiceHCK or YY 4 core cables? Under the latest findings it seems 16 core HCK cables are fake and the 8 core cable with carbon plug are better, but doubtful that they are wired correctly. Got me wondering if the 4 cores, which would be wired correctly are exactly the same as the 8 core just thinner. They cost the exact same.


i don't know why you deduct that 16 cores hck cables are fake..
the last findings have only proved that TRN 8 and 6 cores cables have important solder issues, which was probable after seeing the uneven resistance measurements.
most of rest of cables show even measurements, so it's a bit early to claim they are fake. in fact, i doubt they are fake


----------



## BadReligionPunk

hakuzen said:


> i don't know why you deduct that 16 cores hck cables are fake..
> the last findings have only proved that TRN 8 and 6 cores cables have important solder issues, which was probable after seeing the uneven resistance measurements.
> most of rest of cables show even measurements, so it's a bit early to claim they are fake. in fact, i doubt they are fake


So you think a $17 cable has all the cores soldered? Seems very unlikely.

I also have a $60 hck 8 core cable that is likely fake as well as the thing is glued shut and it impossible to get too to even check. 

Its a personal opinion based on what slater has posted that most of these cables are not what they are advertised.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> I plan on testing a 16-core NiceHCK cable. There’s a sale in few days; I’ll order one then.


Is it something you can test, fix and send back? Does the entire thing need to be destroyed in the process?


----------



## hakuzen

BadReligionPunk said:


> So you think a $17 cable has all the cores soldered? Seems very unlikely.
> 
> I also have a $60 hck 8 core cable that is likely fake as well as the thing is glued shut and it impossible to get too to even check.
> 
> Its a personal opinion based on what slater has posted that most of these cables are not what they are advertised.


based on my resistance measurements, i'd say yes, it's very probable (95% to say something) that all the cores are soldered.
the only cables which showed very strange uneven measurements are the only ones found having solder issues now. trn ones.
it's easy to start blaming on all chinese cables, but it's not fair, we haven't proved they are fake (and they won't, probably), so please, everybody calm down


----------



## Slater (Jun 14, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Is it something you can test, fix and send back? Does the entire thing need to be destroyed in the process?



It's destructive, unfortunately. Here's an example of why...

This is a NiceHCK I just finished dissecting. It’s cable 053 from @hakuzen's list (an 8-core NiceHCK cable). Anyways, this particular cable has *all cores soldered to all jacks*.







So as far as the question of "can cables be tested and then returned", as you can see from the above photos it is not a realistic proposition. To be thorough I have to verify what's going on at BOTH ends of the cable, so we can get a clear understanding of the construction of the whole cable. Because, for example, a cable may have all cores connected at the 3.5mm plug but not at the mmcx plug due to space limitations.

It's not a total loss, however. The braided wire is still good, and cables that I dissect can be rebuilt with all new ends. Unfortunately, by the time I buy new plugs (male mmcx, 2-pin, 3.5mm, balanced) it easily exceeds the cost of the cable itself. But all in the name of science, right? I've already rebuilt one of the KZ flat braided cables to use with some 1More H1707 headphones.

As far as fake vs real cables, I can only speak to cables I have actually *physically* torn down so far:

(038) KZ 8-core flat braided, 3.5mm SE, 2-pin
(038) KZ 8-core flat braided, 3.5mm SE, mmcx

TRN 6 core, 3.5mm SE, mmcx
TRN 6 core, 3.5mm SE, 2-pin
(056) TRN 8-core, 3.5mm SE, mmcx
(056) TRN 8-core, 3.5mm SE, 2-pin
(053) NiceHCK 8-core, 2.5mm balanced, mmcx
I have yet to receive/test any more cables (including some 16-core cables), but I plan to in the coming weeks. Based on hakuzen's list, I already know which 16-core cables I'm suspicious of, so those are the ones I'm going to tear down first.

*As hakuzen said though, we need to remain fair and also resist a panic*. There are many LEGIT cables. But just like anything, there's some FAKES mixed in. My hope is to expose as many fakes as possible, but also to show manufacturers that there are people out there actually verifying their products. And so maybe it will help convince *all of the manufacturers* to be more honest.

_Finally, I'll leave you with this photo. In it you can see just how little room there is on each individual terminal. There's BARELY enough room for 2 cores to be soldered per terminal. As I've said before, imagine how incredibly difficult it would be to solder TWICE as many wires onto the same dinky terminals for 16-core cables. I'm not saying it's impossible, but I have to ask myself if manufacturers selling a mass produced $15 cable can pull it off...
 _


----------



## hakuzen

that's cable 053.
i've opened a cable 052, 8 cores, soldered as expected. ok as well.
so trn cables remain the unique cables with solder issues till now


----------



## hakuzen

Slater said:


> Finally, I'll leave you with this photo. In it you can see just how little room there is on each individual terminal. There's BARELY enough room for 2 cores to be soldered per terminal. As I've said before, imagine how incredibly difficult it would be to solder TWICE as many wires onto the same dinky terminals for 16-core cables. I'm not saying it's not impossible, but I have to ask myself if manufacturers selling a mass produced $15 cable can pull it off...


nice macro pics, thank you @Slater!

remember that total amount of copper in 16 cores cables is similar than in 8 cores cables, because conductor is thinner. the rest is insulation, which isn't soldered. so they don't need extra space


----------



## BadReligionPunk

So in your opinion @Slater what would be the reason to glue the crap out of a jack and make it impossible to change/ replace. 

Is it too hide something or is it to secure crappy welds inside the jack? Or both?

Kind of perturbed at how easily the 2.5mm jack on that LZ A6 cable bent. It needs replaced but I can't just take the jack off. I have to cut and resolder everything with a new jack. Anyone know of a good 4.4 balanced jack that is quality?


----------



## Slater (Jun 14, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> So in your opinion @Slater what would be the reason to glue the crap out of a jack and make it impossible to change/ replace.
> 
> Is it too hide something or is it to secure crappy welds inside the jack? Or both?



Well, it’s important to note that not all of these jacks are threaded.

Some are basically metal ‘sleeves’ that they slide down over the wires and then fill in with a liquid polymer or hot glue of some sort. This makes for a slightly more compact plug design, and the wires being encased in glue helps to stabilize them and act as an additional strain relief. So in my mind that’s actually a desirable design feature. The downside being the fact that the plug is unserviceable.

On the other hand, the plugs that ARE threaded, but then glued shut serves no purpose in my mind other than to keep people out. It isn’t to keep the plugs from coming apart. Because have tight is all that’s needed with these plugs (and a small drop of loctite red if one wanted extra insurance).


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jun 14, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> they are the same cable in theory. except the third one, 16 cores, which wire is different.
> got 2 copper color cables, and all strands from cores were conveniently soldered. one blue, some strands of some cores not so well soldered. black 8 cores version, one core was not soldered.
> it's easy to check it when looking at my lists:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/
> problematic measurements, which indicate solder work issues, are bold emphasized



Do those cable i linked have memory hook? Is there any difference in sound in different colors?

Edit: is it likely that all new kz iems use the same type c as the zsn/zsn10pro? If that is the case then I might just buy all of the cables


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> Well, it’s important to note that not all of these jacks are threaded.
> 
> Some are basically metal ‘sleeves’ that they slide down over the wires and then fill in with a liquid polymer or hot glue of some sort. This makes for a slightly more compact plug design, and the wires being encased in glue helps to stabilize them and act as an additional strain relief. So in my mind that’s actually a desirable design feature. The downside being the fact that the plug is unserviceable.
> 
> On the other hand, the plugs that ARE threaded, but then glued shut serves no purpose in my mind other than to keep people out. It isn’t to keep the plugs from coming apart. Because have tight is all that’s needed with these plugs (and a small drop of loctite red if one wanted extra insurance).


Thank you. That all makes sense. I will have to track down a good 4.4 balanced jack now and hope I can solder it. Been soldering guitar pickups and pots for years, but that's not really super delicate stuff.


----------



## Slater (Jun 14, 2019)

Ok, I just got done testing 2 more cables.

(060) NiceHCK 8-core brown wire w/carbon fiber plug, 3.5mm SE, 2-pin
Kinboofi 8-core copper & silver bi-color, 3.5mm SE, 2-pin
NiceHCK cable has all cores connected. 2 to L+, 2 to R+, and 4 to gnd. Even though there’s 4 connected to gnd (causing a lopsided reading for resistance), if this was a balanced cable I’m sure it would have 2 to L+, 2 to R+, 2 to L-, and 2 to R-.

I also have the mmcx version of this cable, but I decided not to tear it down. I have no reason to believe that it’s built any different from the 2-pin version I did tear down.




Kinboofi cable has all cores connected. 2 silver to L+, 2 silver to R+, and 4 copper to gnd. I would have preferred to have 1 silver and 1 copper to each terminal, but oh well. I seem to remember hakuzen saying that KZ does their bi-colored cables this way (with all 1 wire type to + and the other wire type to gnd). Anyways, even though there’s 4 cores connected to gnd (causing a lopsided reading for resistance), if this was a balanced cable I’m sure it would have 2 to L+, 2 to R+, 2 to L-, and 2 to R-.




A few more interesting notes about both of these cables:

Both of these cables were constructed with the exact same (and odd) heat shrink configuration inside of the 3.5mm jack. I’m willing to bet that both of these cables are made by the same OEM factory (and just printed with the NiceHCK/Kinboofi logo). I have NOT seen this same heat shrink configuration on any of the other cables I’ve tested.
While both cables had glued on 3.5mm plugs (meaning they couldn't simply be unscrewed and had to be cut apart), NEITHER cable were filled with the clear plastic polymer/glue that's been in all of the other cables. It's unfortunate that I had to destructively tear these down. If there was some way the 3.5mm plugs could be unscrewed, all of the wires could be accessed (for physical examination, repair, etc). Oh well.
I was impressed by the high quality solder joints and very good strain reliefs inside the jack of both cables.
Due to the particular internal construction of these cables that I have yet to see on any other cables (the unique heat shrink, lack of clear goo, etc), I’m willing to bet that both of these cables are made by the same OEM factory (and just printed with the NiceHCK/Kinboofi logo).
*I would buy either of these budget cables in a heart beat.*

_A special thanks to @Midgetguy for donating the Kinboofi cable for dissection!! Someone buy this guy a beer!_


----------



## fokta (Jun 14, 2019)

THE SIDEGrade



Morning, as promised, was trying to make an impression regarding 165, compare to 130.
I want to include Abnormal, but when I tried it on, the Warm Sig already makes me reach 165... (I not to keen to warm Sig)

the gear I (only) used is my Solaris, with DX228.
flac songs :
Billie Eilish - Bad Boy
Billie Eilish - ilomilo
The Postal Service - Such Great Heights
Santana - se a cabo
Slime - Steppin' Razor


Spoiler: Songs





 

 





The looks...
    

Overall, quite same Sound Signature between the two...
165 better (small marginal ) then 130 in term :
- Darker background, the reason is because the Bass, Mid and High is thighter, that's what I exp (Song, Santana - Se a Cabo)
- due to thighter Bass character, it felt like the rumble even have layer detail (Song, Postal Service).
- Pint pointing excel, edit,this prob because darker background and thighter in each freq. (Santana - Se a cabo).
- lighter, edit. What to myself, the purpose of having 165 is lighter weight...
- seems better material for the mmcx connector.

130 > 165, in term :
- Dynamic acknowledged in low Volume... ( Volume 8 - 12). While 165 will start around 10 - 14
- more punchy bass in some songs (Billie elish and Slime)
- Mid felt more layer, but less detail and felt backward then 165.
- Soundstage a bit wider

My point, like the title said, is a sidegrade. a bit overlap may be...
Darker background (clarity) -> 165
better dynamic in low volume -> 130.
Which one I prefer to use... I let my ear and time judge.... each have some piece that I want...

Thanks to @hakuzen to inform me about 165. edit : it looks like EA Janus iBasso... hehehe I like...

additional :

165 all good...

@Slater Ur the man, keep inform us about your action. The truth sometime terrifying, but its necessary, and hope gents here can be mature enough to handle the info. Thank you...

edit, I can only dare open the jack case, no more than that, since I still want to enjoy the cable more


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Awesome Job @Slater. Seriously both you and @hakuzen are really doin a great thing here. Good to hear the HCK 8 cores are of good quality. It seems like that's where its at for cheap replacement cables for cheaper Chifi models. I have to say as far as looks and price go, the 8 core w/carbon plug is probably a "best buy". Really looking forward to the 16 core teardown. I am hopeful that its the real deal.


----------



## jaker782

Great work on this thread!  I might go for cable 165, but wondered if anyone had any info/impressions/testing for this cable, which also has angled MMCX connectors:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LN0...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_1,searchweb201603_52

Thanks!


----------



## Slater (Jun 14, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Awesome Job @Slater. Seriously both you and @hakuzen are really doin a great thing here. Good to hear the HCK 8 cores are of good quality. It seems like that's where its at for cheap replacement cables for cheaper Chifi models. I have to say as far as looks and price go, the 8 core w/carbon plug is probably a "best buy". Really looking forward to the 16 core teardown. I am hopeful that its the real deal.



Thanks, I am glad I'm able to contribute and help the community in some way. I am looking forward to the teardown of some 16 core cables as well 

I really am hoping that this whole 'fake cable' thing is isolated to those few TRN models. Only time will tell though. I will say that e_ven if_ the TRN cables had all of the cores connected, the solder joints were pretty poor IMO.

I am also concerned about why the TRN ends are so similar to JC Ally cables (with that distinctive criss-cross knurled aluminum finish). In the back of my mind I wonder if both TRN and JC Ally cables are made by the same factory (and if there's issues with 1 does that mean there's also issues with the other, because I own a number of JC Ally cables).

As far as the NiceHCK cable, it does appear to be a 'sure thing' as far as best bang-for-the-buck budget cable. If I had to be critical of it, it is kinda thin and can get tangled when compared to most of these other 8-core upgrade cables. But thin = soft and flexible, so it's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## fokta

jaker782 said:


> Great work on this thread!  I might go for cable 165, but wondered if anyone had any info/impressions/testing for this cable, which also has angled MMCX connectors:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LN0...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_1,searchweb201603_52
> 
> Thanks!


u might go for 170, since its Litz cable. 165 is unclear if its litz or not, although the spec mention it.

I want 170 but since Hakuzen mention the difference is slight, so I sticked with this 165...


----------



## jaker782

Slater said:


> Thanks, I am glad I'm able to contribute and help the community in some way. I am looking forward to the teardown of some 16 core cables as well
> 
> I really am hoping that this whole 'fake cable' thing is isolated to those few TRN models. Only time will tell though. I will say that e_ven if_ the TRN cables had all of the cores connected, the solder joints were pretty poor IMO.
> 
> ...



Which niceHCK cable are you referring to?  A link would be great!  Thanks.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

jaker782 said:


> Which niceHCK cable are you referring to?  A link would be great!  Thanks.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...63-4fe2-9e92-2b12dcbd17ee&transAbTest=ae803_3


----------



## Slater

jaker782 said:


> Which niceHCK cable are you referring to?  A link would be great!  Thanks.



Cable 060 in hakuzen’s database:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/#post-14985622

*060*. hck ct3 ofc 8c (brown,furt,M): 206/210..206/204..200/205..486/195..[19g]
best conductivity and build quality in the cheapest segment (<$10) cables.
very soft and flexible. blue point marks ground/- pin.
sound is acceptable.





links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32971728152.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32974695270.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32974803008.html


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> It's destructive, unfortunately. Here's an example of why...
> 
> This is a NiceHCK I just finished dissecting. It’s cable 053 from @hakuzen's list (an 8-core NiceHCK cable). Anyways, this particular cable has *all cores soldered to all jacks*.
> 
> ...


Wow! Dude...I got huge respect that you can do that. I got no skillz with that kinda stuff and even if I did...I'd never be able to even SEE stuff so small! Thanks soooooo much for doing these cable autopsies. You and @hakuzen rule! You both now have me wondering about my ISN C16. I wonder if I'm safe. I like this cable on my KanasPro, but I'm now starting to wonder if it's as good as I think it could be. Have you tested this.. @Slater, @hakuzen?


----------



## superuser1

Slater said:


> Cable 060 in hakuzen’s database:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/#post-14985622
> 
> ...


is this the cable with the offending solder work? or lack of it


----------



## Slater

courierdriver said:


> Wow! Dude...I got huge respect that you can do that. I got no skillz with that kinda stuff and even if I did...I'd never be able to even SEE stuff so small! Thanks soooooo much for doing these cable autopsies. You and @hakuzen rule! You both now have me wondering about my ISN C16. I wonder if I'm safe. I like this cable on my KanasPro, but I'm now starting to wonder if it's as good as I think it could be. Have you tested this.. @Slater, @hakuzen?



@hakuzen is the one that does the resistance testing of cables, and he has catalogued a ton of them.

I’m kinda specializing in the physical dissection of the cables, but I have done a much smaller subset of hakuzen’s (plus some stuff he doesn’t have in his database).

As far as ISN, I have not tested anything other than some TRN, Kinboofi, KZ, and NiceHCK cables 6 and 8-core cables (but my list is always growing).

Hakuzen did test the ISN C16, and you can find it listed as cable 150 in his list:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/


----------



## Slater (Jun 14, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> is this the cable with the offending solder work? or lack of it



From my post covering the physical dissection of that particular cable (060):

“_I was impressed by the high quality solder joints and very good strain reliefs inside the jack of both cables_.”


----------



## fokta

has anyone try or measure the new Fiio cable 

https://penonaudio.com/fiio-lc-2.5d-lc-3.5d-lc-4.4d.html

quite interesting spec to read


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> @hakuzen is the one that does the resistance testing of cables, and he has catalogued a ton of them.
> 
> I’m kinda specializing in the physical dissection of the cables, but I have done a much smaller subset of hakuzen’s (plus some stuff he doesn’t have in his database).
> 
> ...


Thanks, bro! I like this cable with my KPE. But I also still like my JCALLY 8 core with my ZS10 PRO. The ISN is definitely softer and more comfortable, but the JCALLY  is a bit more so. Sonically, It's a tossup...both are a great match to the iem's that they are connected to...but I'm current preferring preferring the ZS10 PRO with the balanced JCALLY  cable more. Weird.


----------



## hakuzen (Jun 15, 2019)

from my list of measurements, you can check which ones have solder issues (uneven measurements when same conductor material, are bold emphasized):

(125) 7n occ 4c (copper,furt,MV).....................................57/57/*bad*/55..59/59/*bad/*57..53/53/54/54..64/62/62/71..[36]
....................only one 1 from 4 had broken solders. isolated qc issue

(131) 7n occ spc 8c (brown,oyde,M)................................107..114..106..125..[31.4] *defective* (see spoiler)
...................although not uneven measurements, one positive signal was touching some ground signal: sound was very weird affected. now i check this in every cable i measure (cross measuring, not showed results unless issues)

(065) jcally 5n tpc 4c (dark blue,cheap furt,MV)...............84..*184*..80..107..[34.4]   (some strands in a core not well soldered or broken)
(066) jcally 5n tpc 8c (black,cheap furt,MV).....................*249*..130..126..126..[29.2] (one core not soldered)
..................the only jcally i found without solder issues were copper color ones. coincidence? i'd need more colored or black cables to confirm this. as i mentioned largely, these cables share same cheap furutech styled jacks than TRN 8 cores cables. jack and solder are their weakest points.

(120) bgvp 6n occ+spc? 8c (grey) =DM6 stock...............169..173..*277*..190

(060) hck ct3 ofc 8c (brown,furt,M)..................................206/210..206/204..200/205..*486*/195..[19]
.................1 of the 2 cables i measured had 1 right ground core (from 2) unsoldered. isolated qc issue? i'd need to measure some more to confirm it. @Slater has dissected one of these and it's ok. so only 1 of 3 issues till now

(062) hck ct2 ofc 16c (brown,furt,M)................................*402*..259..239..244..[22.5]
.................copper version had 1 left core (from 4) unsoldered. spc version was ok. so i'd need to measure some more units to get statistics and confirm it is an isolated qc issue

(056) trn spc 6n occ 8c (silver+black,cheapBal furt,M)....*423*/*414*..219/216..289/244..*150*/223
(056) trn spc 6n occ 8c (yellow+silver,cheapBal furt,M)...*429*..289..265..*137*
(056) trn spc 6n occ 8c (yellow+silver,cheap furt,M)........*454*..219..*135*..267
................cores unsoldered, strands broken or unsoldered, etc.

(050) tpc 8c (gold,oyde,M)...............................................346..*636*..374..443


it seems that they check that the cable "works" in most cases. but qc doesn't include resistance measurements to check solders..


----------



## archdawg (Jun 15, 2019)

Slater said:


> I am also concerned about why the TRN ends are so similar to JC Ally cables (with that distinctive criss-cross knurled aluminum finish). In the back of my mind I wonder if both TRN and JC Ally cables are made by the same factory (and if there's issues with 1 does that mean there's also issues with the other, because I own a number of JC Ally cables).



On AE those same ubiquitous cheap (7-8€) black and white or silver/gold 8-core TRN cables are being sold under a couple other names as well: Jinserta, QKZ, ...









... but yeah, who's the actual manufacturer of those cables?
What about Shenzhen Tiandirenhe Co. LTD ?

Anyway, fantastic job Slater - keep it up!


----------



## CoiL (Jun 15, 2019)

@hakuzen & @Slater , stop dissecting cables and start to build Your own from scratch! 
I got my PO sleeves in continious pieces along with 100x0.03 Litz cable and hopefully next week with sleeve it and braid it. Though, im actually thinking ordering more of that Litz as it seems to come out pretty thin for individual wire, so 4-core braid might come out as too thin for my preferences. 8-core braid would look nicer too and had more weigth to it for better handling.


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> @hakuzen & @Slater , stop dissecting cables and start to build Your own from scratch!
> I got my PO sleeves in continious pieces along with 100x0.03 Litz cable and hopefully next week with sleeve it and braid it. Though, im actually thinking ordering more of that Litz as it seems to come out pretty thin for individual wire, so 4-core braid might come out as too thin for my preferences. 8-core braid would look nicer too and had more weigth to it for better handling.



I am doing it to help other members and audiophiles who buy the budget pre-made cables. Most people cannot make their own cables, because they don’t have the skills or the proper equipment.

You are right though; when you build your own cable, you know exactly what quality of parts are used, that everything is soldered properly, you can make the braid how you want, etc.


----------



## Jsingh4 (Jun 15, 2019)

Wrong thread.


----------



## FastAndClean

Jsingh4 said:


> Guys Any idea how do Crystalcore Audio buds sound?
> They look so rad.
> I am thinking of getting this one in 150ohms


try in the earbud thread


----------



## Jsingh4

Oh sorry wrong thread.


----------



## jaker782

How is the build quality on 165?  Microphonic and stiff or soft and supple?  Too thick for portable use?


----------



## hakuzen

jaker782 said:


> How is the build quality on 165?  Microphonic and stiff or soft and supple?  Too thick for portable use?


build quality is excellent. not the most flexible, not the stiffest. some microphonics, although i don't hear any when playing music. it's light and thin (4 cores cable), i'm using it for portable use. one of my two favs sound wise.


----------



## Zerohour88 (Jun 15, 2019)

Slater said:


> Ok, I just got done testing 2 more cables.
> 
> (060) NiceHCK 8-core brown wire w/carbon fiber plug, 3.5mm SE, 2-pin
> Kinboofi 8-core copper & silver bi-color, 3.5mm SE, 2-pin
> ...



I think I have that same HCK cable but the silver one? its black and is cheaper than usd$10, IIRC. Only opened the jack using a plier and a locking plier, all the cores seemed soldered on. Tested the resistance prior and it was consistently sub 0.2ohm (or something close to that). Definitely can recommend. Not sure if the MMCX part is also removable by plier, its a bit small and no leverage to use my pliers on it.







Forgot to mention I also had the 2-pin version that measured roughly similar to this, but I was stupid and didn't notice that it wouldn't fit the Massdrop Plus. So in storage it goes.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Jun 15, 2019)

So bought a milliohm meter and have a ton of cables so thought I would try to help out here as well. I don't know what the exact protocol is but I have just been using minus sign to signify grnd or negative. Anyway, I have been floored by some of the things I have found. Take for example.

KZ ZSN bronze cable(R- 1.102 R+ 0.995 L- 0.790 L+ 0.960)
KZ ZSN copper cable (R- 0.308 R+ 0.307 L- 0.307 L+ 0.302). $3

Quite a big difference. Also throw in the fact that the copper cable is like $3 shipped. Not a bad option if low on money.

Also Measured my 2 JCALLY 8 core cables that I purchased last sale for $10 each. Both are extremely heavy and very thick(too much for me),but they measured even and quite low. Both cables measured almost identical to each other. A little to heavy for me personally but good strong cable with good sound and good measurements.
jcally 8core mmcx 3.5mm  (R- 0.140 R+ 0.145 L- 0.138 L+ 0.155) $10
jcally 8core 3.5mm 2pin    (R- 0.142 R+ 0.146 0.142 L+ 0.155) $10
 



Also in the $10 class Venture Electronics 4 core cables. I bought these in midnight blue off of massdrop. They are light and super flexible. Very comfortable. Its almost like wearing nothing at all.
V.E. 4 core 2.5bal 2 pin    (R- 0.670  R+ 0.459  L - 0.438  L+ 0.465) $10
V.E. 4 core 2.5bal mmcx  (R- 0.410  R+ 0.465  L- 0.505  L+ 0.475) $10
 

Now best in class at $20-$25. My VJC cable. Kind of bulky and a bit heavy, but sounds great. Hard to find.
VJC cable mmcx 3.5mm   (R- 0.143 R+ 0.181 L- 0.155 L+ 0.185) $20

Now on to my NiceHCK cable. Surprised at the differances in measurements here from others that have been measured.
NICEHCK 8core black 2.5bal      (R- 0.361 R+ 0.347 L- 0.336 L+ 0.367) $10
NICEHCK 16core copper 2.5bal (R- 0.246 R+ 0.243 L- 0.250 L+ 0.235) $17
NICEHCK EBX mmcx 3.5           (R- 0.342 R+ 0.310 L- 0.351 L+ 0.325) $40
NICEHCK N3 mmcx 3.5             (R- 0.519 R+ 0.552 L- 0.519 L+ 0.545) $6

Some of the many TRN 8 cores I have. Not measuring all of them, but wow! they are all pretty consistently inconsistent
TRN 8core MMCX 3.5  (R- 0.128 R+ 0.218  L- 0.245 L+ 0.448)
TRN 8 core 2.5bal        (R- 0.145 R+ 0.245  L- 0.480 L+ 0.249)
TRN 8core 2.5 bal        (R- 0.135 R+ 0.240  L- 0.475 L+ 0.260)

Thats it for now.


----------



## Cevisi

Any tips for a 2.5 to 3.5 adapter ?


----------



## Zerohour88 (Jun 15, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> So bought a milliohm meter and have a ton of cables so thought I would try to help out here as well. I don't know what the exact protocol is but I have just been using minus sign to signify grnd or negative. Anyway, I have been floored by some of the things I have found. Take for example.
> 
> KZ ZSN bronze cable(R- 1.102 R+ 0.995 L- 0.790 L+ 0.960)
> KZ ZSN copper cable (R- 0.308 R+ 0.307 L- 0.307 L+ 0.302). $3
> ...



Hm..the EBX MMCX is the one that comes stock, right? the really great looking mixed cable? I think I measured it a bit lower than yours too (sub 0.2ohms?). Using a cheap chinese multimeter despite being True-RMS, apparently. Might be near the margin of error.



Cevisi said:


> Any tips for a 2.5 to 3.5 adapter ?



Ibasso CA01? usd$16 or so on Penon, really quite nice (comes stock with the Ibasso IT04 balanced cables, which is quite great value)


----------



## Broquen

Cevisi said:


> Any tips for a 2.5 to 3.5 adapter ?



€ 12,60 | 2.5mm Socket to 3.5mm Jack Earphone Cable Jack Male to TRRS Female Audio Adapter Cable for 2.5mm Balanced Earphones Headphone
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/eju66ubYR

This one works pretty well for me.


----------



## jaker782

hakuzen said:


> build quality is excellent. not the most flexible, not the stiffest. some microphonics, although i don't hear any when playing music. it's light and thin (4 cores cable), i'm using it for portable use. one of my two favs sound wise.



I appreciate the insight.  I may give this one a try.  I'm looking for a decent cable with angled mmcx connectors and this appears to be the only one with any feedback.  The other one I found on AE here:
https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_1,searchweb201603_52

This one is 8 core, so a bit thicker, but description says it is very soft.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Zerohour88 said:


> Hm..the EBX MMCX is the one that comes stock, right? the really great looking mixed cable? I think I measured it a bit lower than yours too (sub 0.2ohms?). Using a cheap chinese multimeter despite being True-RMS, apparently. Might be near the margin of error.
> 
> 
> 
> Ibasso CA01? usd$16 or so on Penon, really quite nice (comes stock with the Ibasso IT04 balanced cables, which is quite great value)


Yea. its the $40 one from the EBX. Possible you measured different. They are probably not all going to be super consistant at these prices. 
BTW Im using a milliohm meter. Same one Slater uses. He turned me on to it. Runs about $50 after buying leads and a battery box with on/off switch. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32955521390.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.320e4c4dFPl9WP


----------



## hakuzen

BadReligionPunk said:


> So bought a milliohm meter and have a ton of cables so thought I would try to help out here as well. I don't know what the exact protocol is but I have just been using minus sign to signify grnd or negative. Anyway, I have been floored by some of the things I have found. Take for example.
> 
> KZ ZSN bronze cable(R- 1.102 R+ 0.995 L- 0.790 L+ 0.960)
> KZ ZSN copper cable (R- 0.308 R+ 0.307 L- 0.307 L+ 0.302). $3
> ...


thanks!
nice to see another large batch of cables without solder issues, except of trn 8 cores, of course.
would you like i add your measurements of cables which are already in my list? more measurements, more info (better statistics).. i'd indicate they are your measurements, of course



Cevisi said:


> Any tips for a 2.5 to 3.5 adapter ?


you have a list of some of them, with resistance measurements, in my lists:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/
click on - adapters (measurements, pics, and links)


----------



## hakuzen

jaker782 said:


> I appreciate the insight.  I may give this one a try.  I'm looking for a decent cable with angled mmcx connectors and this appears to be the only one with any feedback.  The other one I found on AE here:
> https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_156061515513211&key=1e99669452acedd7650a94861c9354cb&libId=jwxpyt5d0101zlp1000MAb8dp0iyj&loc=https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/page-117&v=1&opt=true&out=https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LN006122-Black-8-core-2-5mm-3-5mm-4-4mm-Balanced-MMCX-Pure-Silver-Plated-Earphone/32915877932.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.73d547bcxDBA2Z&algo_pvid=861a6965-ce34-405d-b6f8-18707b328f1b&algo_expid=861a6965-ce34-405d-b6f8-18707b328f1b-1&btsid=633a0e2b-7cde-420b-85e0-868c3e144e57&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1,searchweb201603_52&ref=https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/page-116&title=Low end. Cheap. Generic. Otherwise bang for buck cable thread! | Page 117 | Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org&txt=https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LN0...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_1,searchweb201603_52
> 
> This one is 8 core, so a bit thicker, but description says it is very soft.


the cable from your link seems to use mmcx for "new" etymotics.. they don't use standard mmcx
and quality of wire is not tested, while quality of cable 165 wire is superb, sound wise


----------



## BadReligionPunk

hakuzen said:


> thanks!
> nice to see another large batch of cables without solder issues, except of trn 8 cores, of course.
> would you like i add your measurements of cables which are already in my list? more measurements, more info (better statistics).. i'd indicate they are your measurements, of course
> 
> ...


Absolutely add whatever you want I don't care about credit. The more the database contains the better all of us can be on deciding where best to spend our money.


----------



## hakuzen

BadReligionPunk said:


> Absolutely add whatever you want I don't care about credit. The more the database contains the better all of us can be on deciding where best to spend our money.


added (blue color), thanks


----------



## Midgetguy

Slater said:


> Ok, I just got done testing 2 more cables.
> 
> (060) NiceHCK 8-core brown wire w/carbon fiber plug, 3.5mm SE, 2-pin
> Kinboofi 8-core copper & silver bi-color, 3.5mm SE, 2-pin
> ...


Awesome work! Interesting to find out that the silver/copper hybrid is one element per terminal, wouldn't have guessed it. If they're the same OEM, then that OEM appears to be doing good work (aside from the weird element/terminal thing). Great contribution to the community, so the pleasure's all mine to supply the cable


----------



## bogginhead

I know this is probably the wrong thread to ask, but I figured with all of the know-how here that someone would probably know.  Can anyone tell me how an 8 core adapter cable would be soldered to a 3.5mm trrs plug?  I'm reterminating an old adapter of mine; the only change is from 3.5mm to 3.5mm trrs balanced (the other end is a 2.5mm trrs female).  Every strand is silver; there's not much way to differentiate the strands at all.  It'll be for use with my iFi Nano Black Label.


----------



## Slater

bogginhead said:


> I know this is probably the wrong thread to ask, but I figured with all of the know-how here that someone would probably know.  Can anyone tell me how an 8 core adapter cable would be soldered to a 3.5mm trrs plug?  I'm reterminating an old adapter of mine; the only change is from 3.5mm to 3.5mm trrs balanced (the other end is a 2.5mm trrs female).  Every strand is silver; there's not much way to differentiate the strands at all.  It'll be for use with my iFi Nano Black Label.



So you’re going to a balanced source?

Do you know what the pin arrangement  weds to be? Because they’re not all the same.


----------



## MadDane

Does anybody have any experience with any of these?  Trying to get in on the Massive Mid-year Sale.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...db-47bd-b1b3-1382f647c33b&transAbTest=ae803_5

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...b7-49ac-b437-0c3c22f459b4&transAbTest=ae803_5

Thanks.


----------



## Staljo

I am looking to buy 130 but I am a bit convinced if it would work with 2 pin recessed socket. Anyone can confirm that before I put an order? 

Is i130 best choice for me? Have Ei.xx and looking for a better Soundstage and a bit brighter sound. I like V shaped sound and Ei.xx is pretty warm.


----------



## jant71

Anyone gonna try the KBEAR cables?





Saw the 8 and 16 core today for $20-ish and 40-ish but the % off hasn't started yet but should in a couple days like many Ali new arrivals.


----------



## Slater (Jun 17, 2019)

jant71 said:


> Anyone gonna try the KBEAR cables?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a silver KB Ear 8-core cable. It’s very well made.

I seem to remember reading somewhere that KB Ear is Kinboofi (ie *K*in*B*oofi). The Kinboofi cables I have are nicely made as well.


----------



## jant71

Yep, was gonna ask if they were recognized as something existing already or if they were new. I did see they are listed as YinY** brand so not sure if they were rebranding an existing cable or are they actually something new.


----------



## Slater (Jun 17, 2019)

jant71 said:


> Yep, was gonna ask if they were recognized as something existing already or if they were new. I did see they are listed as YinY** brand so not sure if they were rebranding an existing cable or are they actually something new.



Mine has no branding anywhere other than KB Ear. Usually the stuff from that seller you mentioned has their own logo or branding. Some sellers put their name in the search listings or descriptions for extras exposure I guess.

Look at how much stuff is on Amazon with some other company name in the title. Like I’ve seen dozens of listings for KZ earphones (with KZ logo and branding) but with some no-name seller’s name photoshopped in the box. It’s not private label; it’s literally just using their name as if they made it.

Like if I sold Apple iPhones as “Slater phones”, and photoshopped my face over the Apple logo. But when you receive the product, it’s all Apple branding and no Slater anything. Why some companies do it is beyond me. It’s just misleading and confusing for people.


----------



## hakuzen

Staljo said:


> I am looking to buy 130 but I am a bit convinced if it would work with 2 pin recessed socket. Anyone can confirm that before I put an order?
> 
> Is i130 best choice for me? Have Ei.xx and looking for a better Soundstage and a bit brighter sound. I like V shaped sound and Ei.xx is pretty warm.


130 is an all rounder cable, about sound and flexibility, and would match what you are seeking for.
unfortunately, 2pins version is intended for flush sockets; it would probably work with your recessed socket (make contact), but the connection wouldn't be secure, easy to get disconnected.


----------



## Slater

hakuzen said:


> 130 is an all rounder cable, about sound and flexibility, and would match what you are seeking for.
> unfortunately, 2pins version is intended for flush sockets; it would probably work with your recessed socket (make contact), but the connection wouldn't be secure, easy to get disconnected.



He could always file down the plug a little, like @Dsnuts did.


----------



## hakuzen

Slater said:


> He could always file down the plug a little, like @Dsnuts did.


do you mean to unscrew the shell of the 2pins plug a bit, and file down around the 2pins rectangle, to make it protrudes a bit more? not easy work, specially if the shell is glued


----------



## Slater (Jun 17, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> do you mean to unscrew the shell of the 2pins plug a bit, and file down around the 2pins rectangle, to make it protrudes a bit more? not easy work, specially if the shell is glued



No, I mean filing down the metal shoulder of the 2-pin plugs to make them fit recessed IEMs.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...uck-cable-thread.891911/page-89#post-14938207


----------



## bogginhead

Slater said:


> So you’re going to a balanced source?
> 
> Do you know what the pin arrangement  weds to be? Because they’re not all the same.


I don't, man.  I'm pretty much still a novice at this type of thing.  I do happen to have a multimeter, though.


----------



## hakuzen

Slater said:


> No, I mean filing down the 2-pin shoulder.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...uck-cable-thread.891911/page-89#post-14938207


er... i don't understand it.. cable 130 hasn't got shoulders at the 2-pin, it's flush. and the iem has recessed socket.
i think you thought it was the opposite case: protruding 2-pin and flush socket


----------



## Slater (Jun 17, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> er... i don't understand it.. cable 130 hasn't got shoulders at the 2-pin, it's flush. and the iem has recessed socket.
> i think you thought it was the opposite case: protruding 2-pin and flush socket



The ‘shoulder’ is the metal shell part around the outside of the 2-pin plug (it usually has R or L stamped on it).

He filed the metal away to expose more of the 2-pin part. If you look at the photo I posted, the flush one is on the left and the modded one is on the right. So now the one on the right fits IEMs with recessed sockets.


----------



## hakuzen

bogginhead said:


> I don't, man.  I'm pretty much still a novice at this type of thing.  I do happen to have a multimeter, though.


which source and output are you using, and which cables do you plan to use? there are some different configurations of pins in balanced connectors, depending of your gear.
most usual is R- (tip), R+ (ring), L+ (ring2), L- (sleeve)


----------



## hakuzen

Slater said:


> The ‘shoulder’ is the metal shell part around the outside of the 2-pin plug (it usually has R or L stamped on it).
> 
> He filed the metal away to expose more of the 2-pin part. If you look at the photo I posted, the flush one is on the left and the modded one is on the right. So now the one on the right fits IEMs with recessed sockets.


oh, yes, i remember it now. ok


----------



## bogginhead

hakuzen said:


> which source and output are you using, and which cables do you plan to use? there are some different configurations of pins in balanced connectors, depending of your gear.
> most usual is R- (tip), R+ (ring), L+ (ring2), L- (sleeve)



Well, my source is a Shanling M3s using the 2.5mm balanced output.  Cable for iem is the Linsoul "Pure" Gold and Silver cable (same one that has been available on (Mass)Drop recently.  The adapter is one that was available on eBay; I believe it was made for some Sony gear.  It's 8 core, with 8 silver strands of cable.  I've already cut off the regular 3.5mm end; the other end is a 2.5mm TRRS female.


----------



## bogginhead (Jun 17, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> which source and output are you using, and which cables do you plan to use? there are some different configurations of pins in balanced connectors, depending of your gear.
> most usual is R- (tip), R+ (ring), L+ (ring2), L- (sleeve)


Here's a pic of the adapter (stock pic I found on Google; the regular 3.5mm end is going to be replaced with a 3.5mm TRRS).


----------



## MadDane

MadDane said:


> Does anybody have any experience with any of these?  Trying to get in on the Massive Mid-year Sale.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33005892899.html?spm=2114.search0604.3.1.22f93d9805gWE7&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_10065_10130_10068_10547_319_10546_317_10548_10545_10696_10084_453_454_10083_10618_10307_537_536_10059_10884_10887_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_52,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=5be67a5c-ecdb-47bd-b1b3-1382f647c33b-0&algo_pvid=5be67a5c-ecdb-47bd-b1b3-1382f647c33b&transAbTest=ae803_5
> 
> ...



ANYONE???


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Anybody have a nice site on AE that has nice jacks? I need a few 3.5mm jacks and some 2.5mm balanced jacks, also a couple mmcx and 2 pin connecters.


----------



## Staljo

Thanks for advice. Is this 130 cable? 

https://www.linsoul.com/product-page/Linsoul-7NOCC-Cable


----------



## hakuzen (Jun 18, 2019)

Staljo said:


> Thanks for advice. Is this 130 cable?
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/product-page/Linsoul-7NOCC-Cable


nope.
130, in my list is this:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32952865240.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32952957093.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33001973013.html



bogginhead said:


> Here's a pic of the adapter (stock pic I found on Google; the regular 3.5mm end is going to be replaced with a 3.5mm TRRS).


ok. so your source has two possible outputs. 2.5mm TRRS (common) balanced, and single end 3.5mm TRS, and you want to use balanced one.
your adapter is usual 3.5 TRS male to 2.5mm TRRs female, to be able to use balanced ended cables (2.5mm TRRS) into single end outputs.
now we need to know the plug of your cable. is it 3.5mm TRS, or 2.5mm TRRS?

EDIT:
if your cable ends in 2.5mm TRRs jack (balanced), you don't need any adapter to plug it into the 2.5mm TRRS output, because configuration of pins will be the same.
if your cable ends in 3.5mm TRS jack (single end), you can't connect that one into balanced output (well, you could, by using an adapter, but the result signal wouldn't be balanced and there is risk to damaging the amplifier if the adapter is not right constructed, so better plug it into single end 3.5mm TRS output, you get better sound and not adapter required)


----------



## hakuzen

MadDane said:


> Does anybody have any experience with any of these?  Trying to get in on the Massive Mid-year Sale.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33005892899.html?spm=2114.search0604.3.1.22f93d9805gWE7&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_10065_10130_10068_10547_319_10546_317_10548_10545_10696_10084_453_454_10083_10618_10307_537_536_10059_10884_10887_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_52,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=5be67a5c-ecdb-47bd-b1b3-1382f647c33b-0&algo_pvid=5be67a5c-ecdb-47bd-b1b3-1382f647c33b&transAbTest=ae803_5
> 
> ...


i've not tried that cable, nor that wire. but think you can find better wire at same price. check my lists to see some samples


----------



## bogginhead

hakuzen said:


> nope.
> 130, in my list is this:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32952865240.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32952957093.html
> ...


I'm actually only going to be using this adapter with the iFi Nano Black Label; it has a 3.5mm TRRS input.  The cable I'll be using terminates in 2.5mm TRRS.


----------



## krunchcrispy

I am thinking on buying #70 or #165.  I have a niceHck M6  which can be overwhelming and flabby bass, but I did get cable 151 (ISN 8) and that has tightened and cooled the bass nicely and really has let the M6's imaging and resolution shine.  Would cable 70 or 165 be an upgrade and still tame the bass a bit?


----------



## hakuzen (Jun 18, 2019)

krunchcrispy said:


> I am thinking on buying #70 or #165.  I have a niceHck M6  which can be overwhelming and flabby bass, but I did get cable 151 (ISN 8) and that has tightened and cooled the bass nicely and really has let the M6's imaging and resolution shine.  Would cable 70 or 165 be an upgrade and still tame the bass a bit?


i assume you mean cable 170, not 70.
yes, they both are an upgrade from isn audio cables. wire used gives you a clear step up in terms of sound.
price is fantastic for these cables during the sales plus coupons. i'd get another one, but i'm served (3 units).

but if you want slight brighter sensation (bass taming), you should go for silver plated up-occ copper litz or hybrid (silver plated copper + copper) versions (not in my list yet):
*
166*. taiwan silver plated 7n frozen up-occ litz copper, 4 cores 28awg PE sheath (eidolic styled jack, taiwan imported mmcx). light brown sleeve cores + transparent sleeve cores (silver color)
0.08mm*19(OD:1.08mm/27.3AWG)*4c?
links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32994248213.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32997399146.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33001933222.html
wire:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007631873.html (copper!,litz) + https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33006890732.html (litz)
*
169*. taiwan silver plated + copper (mixed into each core) frozen up-occ litz, 4 cores 28awg PE sheath (eidolic styled jack, taiwan imported mmcx). transparent sheath, silver+copper colors
0.07mm*7spc+0.09mm*5copper(OD:1.08mm/27.3AWG)*4c?
links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32996895840.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32995698807.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33002688074.html
wire:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007736919.html (litz)

these are my best recommendation, together with 165 and 170 (copper). once you listen with these taiwan cryo UP-OCC cables, you won't go back


----------



## Broquen

Agree. On the other hand, for bass taming, I'd opt for silver plated cable better than mixed one.


----------



## krunchcrispy

Thanks so much! This is very helpful.


----------



## hakuzen (Jun 18, 2019)

bogginhead said:


> I'm actually only going to be using this adapter with the iFi Nano Black Label; it has a 3.5mm TRRS input.  The cable I'll be using terminates in 2.5mm TRRS.


it never was clear for me which kind of wiring they use in nano black label 3.5mm TRRS output.
because it's not a balanced output. it's a pseudo balanced output, crosstalk doesn't reach the low level you get with a balanced output, and power is half than balanced output.
they provide same ground signal to each side, separately (pseudo-balanced), instead of inverted L and R signals (pure balanced).
i think this kind of connection is useful for interconnecting single end outputs into balanced inputs, but can't find the point when the end are headphones.

anyway, if same output also works to connect single end 3.5mm TRS jacks, the pins configuration must be:
Left (tip), Right (ring), LeftGround (ring2), RightGround (sleeve).

in your case, i'd had used the adapter as it was originally (it was working for sure).

but if you believe in wonders of iFi "S-Balanced", you've cut the 3.5 TRS jack, and you want to use a 3.5mm TRRS jack, you'll have to solder 8 cores on the new jack (2 cores per contact).
pretty work, good luck.
the 2.5mm TRRS socket of your adapter uses Right-(RightGround) tip, Right+ ring, Left+ ring2, Left-(LeftGround) sleeve, configuration.
you have to identify which contact pins correspond to each signal at the rear of the socket.

and then, solder them to the corresponding contact pins of the jack, following these schemes.

if you use and old style contacts jack: (but please note PIN 3 is Left Ground. and PIN 4 is Right Ground, in your case)






or if you use this kind of plugs: 3: Left, 2: Right, 1: LeftGround, 4: RightGround


----------



## bogginhead

hakuzen said:


> it never was clear for me which kind of wiring they use in nano black label 3.5mm TRRS output.
> because it's not a balanced output. it's a pseudo balanced output, crosstalk doesn't reach the low level you get with a balanced output, and power is half than balanced output.
> they provide same ground signal to each side, separately (pseudo-balanced), instead of inverted L and R signals (pure balanced).
> i think this kind of connection is useful for interconnecting single end outputs into balanced inputs, but can't find the point when the end are headphones.
> ...


Thanks so much, man.  Using a multimeter, how will I be able to tell which wires will be left wires or right wires?  I do understand the picture and the info it contains; I guess this is the only part I still need some help with, lol.  I apologise if it seems redundant, man.


----------



## euphyse

Hello, I'm looking for a qdc cable.  Would this one be alright? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32994944948.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.662b2e0eLPsT1h


----------



## hakuzen (Jun 20, 2019)

bogginhead said:


> Thanks so much, man.  Using a multimeter, how will I be able to tell which wires will be left wires or right wires?  I do understand the picture and the info it contains; I guess this is the only part I still need some help with, lol.  I apologise if it seems redundant, man.


no worries, it's not redundant. i only told you about needed pins configuration at 3.5mm TRRS male plug for nano.

about the 2.5mm TRRS female plug: "you have to identify which contact pins correspond to each signal at the rear of the socket"

you have two options:

1. unscrew plug shell and check if you can find any info about contact pins. i doubt it.





2. without unscrewing the plug, use your multimeter to identify which signal carries each core.
the problem is that the contacts are buried into the socket, and it's difficult to insert the lead and to know which contact are you touching.
you can try this kind of balun plug:





you can use continuity function of your multimeter, or resistance mode (lowest ohm scale).

touch one core with one lead, and touch every contact in the balun to locate which one is connected.

but remember that your 2.5mm TRRS female plug pin configurations is as folllows:
tip.........(marked as "L" in the balun): R-(RightGround),
ring1.....(marked as "R" in the balun): R+(Right),
ring2.....(marked as "V" in the balun): L+(Left),
sleeve...(marked as "ground" in the balun): L-(LeftGround)


----------



## zedbg

Which one of those should be better ? mmcx and 3.5mm

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32957866213.html
or 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32914622984.html


----------



## starfly

Just got my ISN Audio S4 cable. Looks like good quality and sounds good as well. Did have to cut off the ear guides as it seemed that on one side the polarity was reversed (2-pin connector) and the ear guide was thus in the wrong direction.


----------



## hakuzen

starfly said:


> Just got my ISN Audio S4 cable. Looks like good quality and sounds good as well. Did have to cut off the ear guides as it seemed that on one side the polarity was reversed (2-pin connector) and the ear guide was thus in the wrong direction.


congrats, it looks nice!
sometimes you can also re-mold the ear guides using a hot air gun or hair dresser, if you like to keep them


----------



## starfly (Jun 19, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> congrats, it looks nice!
> sometimes you can also re-mold the ear guides using a hot air gun or hair dresser, if you like to keep them



Already cut them off, so too late for that.  By the way, is there an easy and objective way to determine polarity with these two pin CIEMs and cables?  I usually listen for it and if it sounds kinda weird/muffled it often means polarity is reversed.  But it was a bit hard to determine with these cables, I think I got it right, but I'm not 100% sure.

Also, do you have any tips for finding a good 2.5mm balanced cable (preferable silver/SPC to match my Beyerdynamic Xelento) with very small MMCX connectors along with a good 2.5mm balanced to 3.5mm stereo adapter that uses the same cable?  And something that isn't sold through Ali Express?  I tried to purchase something there yesterday and I just couldn't get the payment to go through.  So would prefer purchasing from Lunashop or something else like that.


----------



## Idnmaster

@hakuzen i found this :
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bkChOY0u

This cable looks like #155 . Can you check this cable identical or not with #155 ?


----------



## hakuzen (Jun 19, 2019)

Idnmaster said:


> @hakuzen i found this :
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bkChOY0u
> 
> This cable looks like #155 . Can you check this cable identical or not with #155 ?


wire is very different. they look similar because of the plugs used.
it would be funny to see cable 155 for $10, after noticing the big variations of price (from $28 to $90) in different shops. 155 is not a silver cable, as advertised in some places.

the cable of your link looks stunning for $10. probably the best look for a $10 cable i've seen.
edit: given the 2pins plugs it uses (flush), it could be a very good budget upgrade for KZs


----------



## hakuzen

starfly said:


> Already cut them off, so too late for that.  By the way, is there an easy and objective way to determine polarity with these two pin CIEMs and cables?  I usually listen for it and if it sounds kinda weird/muffled it often means polarity is reversed.  But it was a bit hard to determine with these cables, I think I got it right, but I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> Also, do you have any tips for finding a good 2.5mm balanced cable (preferable silver/SPC to match my Beyerdynamic Xelento) with very small MMCX connectors along with a good 2.5mm balanced to 3.5mm stereo adapter that uses the same cable?  And something that isn't sold through Ali Express?  I tried to purchase something there yesterday and I just couldn't get the payment to go through.  So would prefer purchasing from Lunashop or something else like that.


it's easy to check if you have a multimeter.
if don't, you can notice when they are out of phase (left side polarity inverted respect right side polarity) because you notice the sound comes from behind your head (or not as front as normal). there are some places at internet you can use to test it (sorry, i don't remember the links now, but they are easy to find).

i don't use wired adapters (except FiiO one). it would be difficult to find same wire in the adapter than in cable, at least decent quality one. check my lists, they include list of adapters


----------



## hakuzen

zedbg said:


> Which one of those should be better ? mmcx and 3.5mm
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32957866213.html
> or
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32914622984.html


any of them are ok. similar conductivity. check it at my list, cables 053 silver, and 066 black.
but i don't like the cheap furutech styled jack of the jcally cable. found some solder issues in them.
the jack of the nicehck is not wonderful, either, but didn't found any solder issue in any of the 20 cables 053 i've tested.


----------



## warriorpoet

hakuzen said:


> i assume you mean cable 170, not 70.
> yes, they both are an upgrade from isn audio cables. wire used gives you a clear step up in terms of sound.
> price is fantastic for these cables during the sales plus coupons. i'd get another one, but i'm served (3 units).
> 
> ...


As good as the Gu.Craftsman stuff? Any links to 2 pin?


----------



## hakuzen

warriorpoet said:


> As good as the Gu.Craftsman stuff? Any links to 2 pin?


better wire than Gu's.
for 2pins with same wire (but copper), check link of cable 170 in my list (they also have an 8 cores of that wire, but more expensive)


----------



## warriorpoet

hakuzen said:


> better wire than Gu's.
> for 2pins with same wire (but copper), check link of cable 170 in my list (they also have an 8 cores of that wire, but more expensive)


Have you tried the 4 and 8, and is that your current best rec?


----------



## starfly

Just ordered one of the 140 wires. Looks like good stuff for $50.


----------



## hakuzen (Jun 20, 2019)

warriorpoet said:


> Have you tried the 4 and 8, and is that your current best rec?


i've tried the 4 cores, copper, copper litz, and copper+silver plated copper litz mixed.
haven't tried the 8 cores, but i'm in the pursue of it.
without any genre of doubt, these frozen up-occ cables are my current recommendation.
cables 165 and 170 copper,  166 silver plated copper, 169, copper and silver plated mixed. choose the one which can match your combo (source+ phones) best.
if you can afford it, use of coupons and discounts to get a fantastic price during these sales. they are great value.



starfly said:


> Just ordered one of the 140 wires. Looks like good stuff for $50.


yea, the king about lightness and flexibility for that kind of clean sound


----------



## autosleeper

I saw a cable a while ago that had a range of terminations - 3.5", 2.5", 4.4" - all on the same cable. I didn't buy it at the time as I was skint, but now I want it. I can't for the life of me remember who made it. Does anyone know what I'm on about and could be kind enough to remind me?


----------



## Lurk650

autosleeper said:


> I saw a cable a while ago that had a range of terminations - 3.5", 2.5", 4.4" - all on the same cable. I didn't buy it at the time as I was skint, but now I want it. I can't for the life of me remember who made it. Does anyone know what I'm on about and could be kind enough to remind me?


https://www.meeaudio.com/CMB-BAL-SET


----------



## starfly

Lurk650 said:


> https://www.meeaudio.com/CMB-BAL-SET


Anyone how good this cable is otherwise? I like the feature of having multiple connectors.


----------



## fokta

@hakuzen
was reterminate the 165 from 4.4 to 2.5 in my local custom, he said, the cable is not Litz... just would like to clarify that...


----------



## hakuzen

fokta said:


> @hakuzen
> was reterminate the 165 from 4.4 to 2.5 in my local custom, he said, the cable is not Litz... just would like to clarify that...


great, thank you!
this confirms our first thoughts and findings, despite of posterior modifications in description pages of sellers


----------



## Broquen

Not sure if your talking about the same cable, but I've been doing A/B/C... with mine for some days (NiceHCK UPOCC mixed and litz) and can say that sounds better than the rest of my cables, and background noise is reduced vs. all the others (Mr. Fastfinger live album "Swim like sushi" is good for test, although for the sound quality it does not sound like a live recording). 
On the other hand, if it can help or someone is interested, have to say that don't like too much that angled mmcx connectors. It rotates over time upwards and I'm eventually losing seal. In the future, I will opt for straight ones (and without earguides if possible).


----------



## hakuzen

Broquen said:


> Not sure if your talking about the same cable, but I've been doing A/B/C... with mine for some days (NiceHCK UPOCC mixed and litz) and can say that sounds better than the rest of my cables, and background noise is reduced vs. all the others (Mr. Fastfinger live album "Swim like sushi" is good for test, although for the sound quality it does not sound like a live recording).
> On the other hand, if it can help or someone is interested, have to say that don't like too much that angled mmcx connectors. It rotates over time upwards and I'm eventually losing seal. In the future, I will opt for straight ones (and without earguides if possible).


i've just received same cable than yours, 169 in my list. measured it, and now i'm doing some A/B.
my impressions match yours: blacker background, bigger stage. enough to prefer these cables over the rest of my stock.
i've seen some 8 cores versions at taobao, besides of electro acousti in ae. but prices are still high to decide a purchase.


----------



## hakuzen

Broquen said:


> Not sure if your talking about the same cable, but I've been doing A/B/C... with mine for some days (NiceHCK UPOCC mixed and litz) and can say that sounds better than the rest of my cables, and background noise is reduced vs. all the others (Mr. Fastfinger live album "Swim like sushi" is good for test, although for the sound quality it does not sound like a live recording).
> On the other hand, if it can help or someone is interested, have to say that don't like too much that angled mmcx connectors. It rotates over time upwards and I'm eventually losing seal. In the future, I will opt for straight ones (and without earguides if possible).


we were talking about cable 165. when i purchased it, it was advertised as up-occ copper, but no litz, like cable 171 (not in my list yet), while 166, 167 (not in my list yet), 169 (yours), and 170 were advertised as litz (shield/enameled strands).
this was matching the characteristics of the raw wires i found.
but then, all sellers added the word "litz" in description page of cable 165. @fokta has confirmed that wire in 165 is not litz


----------



## Broquen

hakuzen said:


> we were talking about cable 165. when i purchased it, it was advertised as up-occ copper, but no litz, like cable 171 (not in my list yet), while 166, 167 (not in my list yet), 169 (yours), and 170 were advertised as litz (shield/enameled strands).
> this was matching the characteristics of the raw wires i found.
> but then, all sellers added the word "litz" in description page of cable 165. @fokta has confirmed that wire in 165 is not litz



Maybe we have to be aware about AE spies hahaha. 

It is the first litz cable I've bought, maybe it is only a very good quality cable (I'd like to know it for sure), but anyway my feeling is that money was well spent.


----------



## hakuzen

added the last iteration of 16 cores budget nicehck cable to my lists.
improved resistance (lower) respect last iteration: it's the most conductive cable below $10 atm. i also like the new splitter. tested sound, pretty decent for its price.

*064*. hck ct4 ofc 16c (brown,M): 193..208..168..202..[22.6g]
outer diameter: 3.6mm. total length: 124cm (39cm from splitter).
last iteration of budget nicehck cables. best conductivity and build quality in the cheapest segment (<$10).
2pins version uses flush plugs, like previous iteration, good for flush sockets (like in most KZs), even for protruding sockets.
new jack, it doesn't seem to be easily repairable, but like its shape, beveled to provide more grip.
strain relief is a bit rigid.
i much like the new splitter (same as used in cables 133 -Gu's-), small and elegant.
very soft and flexible. sound is decent (good for the price). great value.


----------



## warriorpoet

Tried to buy a Gu 8 core 6n OCC, but AE simply would not accept any form of payment. It'll take 11 days to reset my order, but in the meantime, a 170 is on the way, maybe I'll us it on some very special 5-way hybrids 

Thanks for the rec, @hazuken and looking forward to your impressions of the 8 core!


----------



## FastAndClean

warriorpoet said:


> maybe I'll us it on some very special 5-way hybrids


oh no, fiio fh7


----------



## warriorpoet (Jun 21, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> oh no, fiio fh7


Nope


----------



## Slater

Broquen said:


> have to say that don't like too much that angled mmcx connectors. It rotates over time upwards and I'm eventually losing seal. In the future, I will opt for straight ones (and without earguides if possible).



No need to buy new cables. You can easily remove the ear guides and make them straight.


----------



## fokta (Jun 22, 2019)

165, reterminate 2.5 using Eidolic jack...

a bit small... but Ok


----------



## Broquen

Slater said:


> No need to buy new cables. You can easily remove the ear guides and make them straight.



Yes, I knew it, but thank you for the advice anyway. The problem is because the angled mmcx connectors. I think that removing earguides won't solve the rotation issue, plus the connectors shape does not work with my not over-the-ear IEMS (already tried with KB EAR F1 and **** **** forcing earguides to straight shape for a while).


----------



## Slater

Broquen said:


> Yes, I knew it, but thank you for the advice anyway. The problem is because the angled mmcx connectors. I think that removing earguides won't solve the rotation issue, plus the connectors shape does not work with my not over-the-ear IEMS (already tried with KB EAR F1 and **** **** forcing earguides to straight shape for a while).



Oh, I see what you mean now.


----------



## hakuzen

fokta said:


> 165, reterminate 2.5 using Eidolic jack...
> 
> a bit small... but Ok


nice work! that's a big plug improvement


----------



## superuser1

Broquen said:


> Yes, I knew it, but thank you for the advice anyway. The problem is because the angled mmcx connectors. I think that removing earguides won't solve the rotation issue, plus the connectors shape does not work with my not over-the-ear IEMS (already tried with KB EAR F1 and **** **** forcing earguides to straight shape for a while).


How did the NC5v2 sound change?


----------



## hakuzen (Jun 22, 2019)

added cable 169 to my list. taiwan 7n up-occ silver plated and copper mixed, litz. and updated info (length, diameter..) of some other cables.
look of 169 is amazing, kind of shiny pink, or light copper color.

after some AB with cables 169, 170, and 165, and if my ears/brain are not fooling me, litz versions give an extra stage (depth mainly) and blacker background over non-litz version (and non-litz version of frozen up-occ is better than the rest of cable wires in my stock). remember that differences are subtle, as usual with cables. this bigger stage contributes to a better imaging and separation sensation, which is crucial for me.
again, if my ears/brain are not fooling me, i feel mids and highs a bit closer than in copper versions, while can't find a difference in lows. so this cable might pair with very different phones perfectly.
price is great for this quality of wire and for what you get. excellent value when at sales.

the only con, is resistance a bit high. thicker wire, or 8 cores version would be a dream.
*

169*. tw 7n spc+cu upocc lizt 4c (silv+cop,eid,mmcxM): 316..319..311..327..[19.7g]
structure: 0.08mm?*7(spc)+0.10mm?*5(copper)(OD:1.08mm/28.4AWG)*4c
taiwan 7n up-occ frozen silver plated copper and copper, mixed strands in each core, litz (independently shielded/enameled).
outer diameter: 4.3mm. total length: 120cm (47cm from splitter).
very good quality conductor material.
only mmcx (with 2.5, 3.5, and 4.4mm jacks) available. these mmcx plugs from Taiwan are wider than average, their quality is superior, preciser mechanized: safe and easier pop in and out. rotate freely.
not very flexible wire, guess it's due to the sleeve. some microphonics, then.
sound is very clean, reference. dark background, bigger soundstage; definition is so great, that i feel better separation and imaging than the rest.
it's thinner than i'd like, but litz shielding can give even darker background than wire used in cable 165 (no litz, but thicker); this is confirmed after first listening, but difference is subtle (as usual with cables).
i usually prefer copper to silver plated copper (except for some dark phones). but the difference when quality of wire is so high, gets minimized. in this case, i prefer this mix. mids and highs look a bit closer, thanks to silver plated copper, while lows keep their texture intact, thanks to copper
i'd wish an 8 cores version cable of this wire.




wire used:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007736919.html







links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32996895840.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32995698807.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33002688074.html


----------



## fokta

hakuzen said:


> added cable 169 to my list. taiwan 7n up-occ silver plated and copper mixed, litz. and updated info (length, diameter..) of some other cables.
> look of 169 is amazing, kind of shiny pink, or light copper color.
> 
> after some AB with cables 169, 170, and 165, and if my ears/brain are not fooling me, litz versions give an extra stage (depth mainly) and blacker background over non-litz version (and non-litz version of frozen up-occ is better than the rest of cable wires in my stock). remember that differences are subtle, as usual with cables. this bigger stage contributes to a better imaging and separation sensation, which is crucial for me.
> ...



OMG... why not this first before 165... well.. just enjoy it first


----------



## Broquen

superuser1 said:


> How did the NC5v2 sound change?



Hi! Compared to stock one (ordered 2.5 balanced too) there's more clarity and some more presence in the low/mid high freqs. All seems to be a bit better, a bit clearer (but only a bit, these are nuances), maybe due to this and background noise being improved too.
I'm very bad judging soundstage.
Regarding separation, clarity helps with this and I can hear a little improvement sometimes.

On the other hand, I found it respects v2 sound fullness (silver plated cables subtracts some weight in comparison) but bass is maybe a pinch cleaner. Dynamics are at a similar level, there's no difference to my ears (maybe it can benefit at very low volumes due to improvement in background noise, don't know). 

Please note that I'm using a warm source most of the time. When I use a more balanced sounding one like ES100, I think that maybe a pure copper version of the cable could match the v2 too (and maybe be a better choice, but I like this mixed sound anyway for the added clarity).

I'll look for a good single crystal copper one and compare (don't know if same cable in copper version can be found with straight mmcx connectors). If not, I'll try with some UPOCC, but these are expensive to my budget and the 70€ that I paid, are already close to the limit. 

All in all, I feel like I'm taking best from v2 with that cable (and a touch of eq when connected to ES100), but I'm aware that NC5v2 can still improve with a better source, due to my limited options in that regard.


----------



## UriAvitan

what cable you recommend me for TFZ No.3?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/***...383150.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.68d43c00krnefV
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...162030.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.68d43c00krnefV
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...159.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dmSRUg3
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/FEN...994.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dmSRUg3
https://penonaudio.com/accessories/...replacement-cable.html?sort=rating&order=DESC

any of them or better up to 30$+-?
regards,
Uri


----------



## hakuzen

Broquen said:


> Hi! Compared to stock one (ordered 2.5 balanced too) there's more clarity and some more presence in the low/mid high freqs. All seems to be a bit better, a bit clearer (but only a bit, these are nuances), maybe due to this and background noise being improved too.
> I'm very bad judging soundstage.
> Regarding separation, clarity helps with this and I can hear a little improvement sometimes.
> 
> ...


cable 170 is upocc copper litz, and straight mmcx. but it's 86€ (shipping included, $5 sales coupon applied). better conductivity and plugs


----------



## hakuzen

fokta said:


> OMG... why not this first before 165... well.. just enjoy it first


don't worry. difference is so subtle that i'll need longer sessions to confirm it. any taiwan 7n frozen up-occ is worth it.
think you can wait for 8 cores litz version instead..


----------



## Broquen

hakuzen said:


> cable 170 is upocc copper litz, and straight mmcx. but it's 86€ (shipping included, $5 sales coupon applied). better conductivity and plugs



Thank you for the advice. I'll keep a look on it!


----------



## Cevisi

Someone tried lcs 09 from linsoul cant find any review


----------



## Rattle

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07DW6MK9P/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A1WRDNWO5ZTILH&psc=1


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07F1VMQ3C/ref=psdcmw_13880171_t1_B07DW6MK9P?th=1&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07SC9C9GG/ref=sspa_mw_detail_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&th=1


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07SC9C9GG/ref=sspa_mw_detail_0?ie=UTF8&psc=1&th=1

Can someone point me to a decent cable for KPE looking for a 2.5mm


----------



## MadDane (Jun 24, 2019)

I believe almost all of these....



Rattle said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07DW6MK9P/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A1WRDNWO5ZTILH&psc=1
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07F1VMQ3C/ref=psdcmw_13880171_t1_B07DW6MK9P?th=1&psc=1
> ...



Are available from aliexpress for @ $7 to $12.  I just purchased 10-12 different sets of varying design and quality in their mid Year sale.  Paid @ $175 for the batch.

I will check them with my ohm meter when they arrive.  All are 2.5mm balanced 0.78 2 pin design.

YMMV


----------



## Lurk650

Rattle said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07DW6MK9P/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A1WRDNWO5ZTILH&psc=1
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07F1VMQ3C/ref=psdcmw_13880171_t1_B07DW6MK9P?th=1&psc=1
> ...


I had the 2nd cable, it's solid. Have/Had lots of YY cables from Amazon. Been meaning to get the 1st cable as my current one on my KPE is the 6 core SPC, want to try pure Copper to see if I see any differences, though I'm sure I won't so I've held off. I do like the look better than plain white.


----------



## Palash

starfly said:


> Just got my ISN Audio S4 cable. Looks like good quality and sounds good as well. Did have to cut off the ear guides as it seemed that on one side the polarity was reversed (2-pin connector) and the ear guide was thus in the wrong direction.


Received mine too. Using it with DM6 and Andromeda. Very very good cable. Soft and light weight. Will post a short review soon.


----------



## ShabtabQ (Jun 24, 2019)

Where to find VJC cables?

And what is the best value for money MMCX, balanced 2.5mm right now, would use it with Tin T2.

Not knowing much about cables I bought the BGVP DM5,  almost a year ago, they turned green, so how bad of a decision did I made?

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/k56dxn2

Link to the above mentioned cable.


----------



## ShabtabQ (Jun 24, 2019)

Delete


----------



## BadReligionPunk

ShabtabQ said:


> Where to find VJC cables?
> 
> And what is the best value for money MMCX, balanced 2.5mm right now, would use it with Tin T2.
> 
> ...


VJC cables are available on rholupat


----------



## ddmt

My GUCraftsman cable (133 on the list) for my qdc vx has arrived. There's no option for qdc connector so I asked the seller and they said they can make one for me.
The quality is excellent. I have to listen more but the sound is about the same as the stock cable.


 

Thickness comparison with cable no. 130 on the list, 130 on top vs 133 on the bottom
 

4.4mm connector comparison with 130


----------



## KimChee

Finally ordered cable 130 for my C16.  I hope it come soon.


----------



## fokta (Jun 26, 2019)

fokta said:


> THE SIDEGrade
> 
> Morning, as promised, was trying to make an impression regarding 165, compare to 130.
> I want to include Abnormal, but when I tried it on, the Warm Sig already makes me reach 165... (I not to keen to warm Sig)
> ...



Update after using for 1 week and Reterminate 165 to 2.5mm.

Since 165 is copper based, I felt is a bit lack of Micro Detail compare to 130... 
Now, I tempted to reterminate 130 to 2.5mm...
hehehe...


----------



## MadDane

fokta said:


> Update after using for 1 week and Reterminate 165 to 2.5mm.
> 
> Since 165 is copper based, I felt is a bit lack of Micro Detail compare to 130...
> Now, I tempted to reterminate 130 to 2.5mm...
> hehehe...



Great work, curious to see what you think of the results.


----------



## MrMajony (Jun 27, 2019)

what is the best cable under $ 10? I have trn 8 core but I listen to a little bit strange with tin t2. and I'm looking for something cheap that has quality similar to the original t2 or trn 4 core


----------



## hakuzen (Jun 27, 2019)

MrMajony said:


> what is the best cable under $ 10? I have trn 8 core but I listen to a little bit strange with tin t2. and I'm looking for something cheap that has quality similar to the original t2 or trn 4 core


you can try last one from nicehck, 16 cores high purity OFC copper.
measured and tried it recently, and it's better built (better plugs, better solder work) than trn cables (which have showed solder issues most of them).
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-122#post-15021577

edit: imo, best option in <10$ segment at this moment. best conductivity, nice construction


----------



## kalo86 (Jun 27, 2019)

Hello guys, I am looking for a balanced cable for the KZ ZS10 pro with the 4.4mm jack.
Tha cable is paragraph C style:




 

Do you have a suggestion? Thanks


----------



## hakuzen (Jun 27, 2019)

kalo86 said:


> Hello guys, I am looking for a balanced cable for the KZ ZS10 pro with the 4.4mm jack.
> Tha cable is paragraph C style:
> 
> 
> ...


cable 066 of  my List of cables.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32965649117.html
it allows to choose 4.4mm directly, and uses the right termination.

some cables 065 (thicker, better conductivity) also allow 4.4mm balanced jack (but you have to message to the seller). in this case, choose QDC termination.


----------



## darmanastartes

@hakuzen
Are there any cables on the sub-400mΩ list with angled-housing 2-pin connectors for recessed ports?
Trying to find a different cable for the Tanchjim Oxygen.


----------



## kalo86

hakuzen said:


> cable 066 of  my List of cables.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32965649117.html
> it allows to choose 4.4mm directly, and uses the right termination.
> 
> some cables 065 (thicker, better conductivity) also allow 4.4mm balanced jack (but you have to message to the seller). in this case, choose QDC termination.



From your message I understand that the cable 065 is better. I will try to get in contact with the seller. Do you have a link for the 065 cable please? Thanks


----------



## hakuzen

the links are in my List of cables

links:
copper (not painted?):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32995790233.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32954964343.html
copper+gold:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32995762667.html
silver:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32957936506.html
silver+gold:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32960771422.html
gold:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32958004749.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32959362129.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32993765614.html
dark blue:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32957229163.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32959322283.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32995818187.html
silver+dark blue:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32957125438.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32957189326.html
4 colors:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32959266536.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32957113799.html


----------



## hakuzen (Jun 27, 2019)

my wish has been granted!
8 cores cable of taiwan frozen up-occ copper litz, now available at electro acousti in aliexpress.
straight mmcx/2pins plugs, quite better quality jack, splitter, chin slider than any other in my stock (except cable 190).
28awg 8 cores, resistance per signal of the cable will be around 130mOhms (~25awg). superb.

couldn't resist it.. ordered one. cable *171*. i'll add measurements and build & sound impressions when it arrives.


*170*,* 171*. tw cryo 7n upocc copper litz (copper,eagle,M)
171. 8 cores version:
outer diameter:    total length:
structure: 0.08mm*19(OD:1.08mm/27.3awg)*4c [2c/signal: 24.3AWG]
170. 4 cores version: 252..254..268..290..[21.46g]
outer diameter: 4.3mm. total length:125cm (42cm from splitter).
structure: 0.08mm*19(OD:1.08mm/27.3AWG)*4c
taiwan frozen 7n up-occ copper litz (independent shield/enamel of every thread in each core); "frozen and strengthened by American cryo parts".
eagle true rhodium plated jack, sandal wood divider and wood chin slider; superb quality plugs, there is a big difference between these components (jack, divider, slider), and those used in any other chi-cable from my list; the jack costs over $14, while others jack cost is $2-3.
strain relief is a bit stiff (soft heat-shrink); this could be improved.
mmcx and 2pins terminations, 2.5, 3.5, 4.4mm jacks, available.
flexible wire, but not much; guess it's due to the sleeve. some microphonics, then, although i don't notice them when music is playing.
sound is very clean, reference. darker background, deeper soundstage; definition is so great, that i get the best separation and imaging perception.
litz shielding can give even darker background than wire used in cable 165 (no litz); this is confirmed after first listening, but difference is subtle (as usual with cables).
my wish of an 8 cores version cable of this wire has been granted! this could be my favorite, atm




wire used:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33008255130.html







links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007909452.html


----------



## hakuzen

darmanastartes said:


> @hakuzen
> Are there any cables on the sub-400mΩ list with angled-housing 2-pin connectors for recessed ports?
> Trying to find a different cable for the Tanchjim Oxygen.


most are straight, best quality ones at least.

i bought some of this kind of adapters, and use mmcx cables (converted to angled 2pins). protruding pins for recessed sockets, but there are also angled adapters ended in less protruding pins (westone) or flush pins for flush sockets:
check the ones at left bottom (they are shorter than black ones at left top)


----------



## kalo86

hakuzen said:


> most are straight, best quality ones at least.
> 
> i bought some of this kind of adapters, and use mmcx cables (converted to angled 2pins). protruding pins for recessed sockets, but there are also angled adapters ended in less protruding pins (westone) or flush pins for flush sockets:
> check the ones at left bottom (they are shorter than black ones at left top)



This post should be at the first page!


----------



## hakuzen

kalo86 said:


> This post should be at the first page!


i'll add a new section in my List of cables for this kind of termination adapters soon (besides of the actual 2.5mm TRRS female to 3.5mm TRS male adapters section)


----------



## Cevisi (Jun 27, 2019)

Any recs for a cable for moodrop kxxs should be nice to wear nice fit and improve resolution and details ? 40-100dollars


----------



## Palash

Cevisi said:


> Any recs for a cable for moodrop kxxs should be nice to wear nice fit and improve resolution and details ? 40-100dollars


ISN Audio S4.


----------



## Palash

hakuzen said:


> my wish has been granted!
> 8 cores cable of taiwan frozen up-occ copper litz, now available at electro acousti in aliexpress.
> straight mmcx/2pins plugs, quite better quality jack, splitter, chin slider than any other in my stock (except cable 190).
> 28awg 8 cores, resistance per signal of the cable will be around 130mOhms (~25awg). superb.
> ...


Don't know why shipping cost is very high from this store in my country.


----------



## hakuzen

Cevisi said:


> Any recs for a cable for moodrop kxxs should be nice to wear nice fit and improve resolution and details ? 40-100dollars


imo, taiwan up-occ frozen cables are one step beyond (madness!) any other one, in terms of sound, and they are into your budget.
i'd say cable 169, but only mmcx available, so you'd need small adapters (add another $20).
or cable 170, 2pins protruding termination is ideal for kanas; you get better separation and imaging perception thanks to darker background and deeper stage.



Palash said:


> Don't know why shipping cost is very high from this store in my country.


because they are using aliexpress premium shipping (DHL mostly). my first cable arrived in 4 days!. no customs taxes because declared under $20 and it's a light package.
you could ask the seller for the chance of using aliexpress standard shipping instead


----------



## keoki

I have TFZ No3, is there anything in particular that I need to look for when looking to buy a new wire? Such as recessed 2 pin or it don't matter? I was looking to get cable 170 but now 171 is available. As much as I want to get one of these, I'm having trouble pulling the trigger on cables that's just as much or more than the IEM itself.


----------



## hakuzen

keoki said:


> I have TFZ No3, is there anything in particular that I need to look for when looking to buy a new wire? Such as recessed 2 pin or it don't matter? I was looking to get cable 170 but now 171 is available. As much as I want to get one of these, I'm having trouble pulling the trigger on cables that's just as much or more than the IEM itself.


yea, it has not sense except if you plan to get better and more expensive phones in a not very far future


----------



## keoki

hakuzen said:


> yea, it has not sense except if you plan to get better and more expensive phones in a not very far future



Do you think the 8 core will make a significant change in the sound compared to the 4 core? I have cable 125 for my DM6 and they sound great, but I find it a tad stiff. The 8 core looks to be a lot more flexible. Too bad cable 169 and 165 are MMCX only as I need a "go to" 2 pin cable...


----------



## hakuzen

keoki said:


> Do you think the 8 core will make a significant change in the sound compared to the 4 core? I have cable 125 for my DM6 and they sound great, but I find it a tad stiff. The 8 core looks to be a lot more flexible. Too bad cable 169 and 165 are MMCX only as I need a "go to" 2 pin cable...


no, guess it won't have noticeable sound difference.
i aim to 8 cores ones, because i prefer minimizing the resistance to get better effectiveness and damping factor, and to avoid slight variations in mids and highs when using some BA iems.
4 cores (cable 170) measured around 260mOhm per signal. that's good conductivity, you shouldn't have any issues with it


----------



## Neithan (Jun 27, 2019)

Just bought the LN006247 8 cores 99.99% Pure Silver Earphone Cable from Lunashops Retail Store on AliExpress.







I will be using it with the Toneking TK16S. Hope its a good match.
Any thoughts about pairing a silver cable with a hybrid iem?

Anyone owns this cable?

Thanks


----------



## hakuzen

keoki said:


> Do you think the 8 core will make a significant change in the sound compared to the 4 core? I have cable 125 for my DM6 and they sound great, but I find it a tad stiff. The 8 core looks to be a lot more flexible. Too bad cable 169 and 165 are MMCX only as I need a "go to" 2 pin cable...


when 8 cores version of a cable uses exactly the same type (width) cores than the 4 cores version, the 8 cores version is stiffer.
so cable 170 (4 cores) will be more flexible than cable 171 (8 cores) for sure.


----------



## scotvl

Cevisi said:


> Any recs for a cable for moodrop kxxs should be nice to wear nice fit and improve resolution and details ? 40-100dollars



I've got the 2.5mm version of the Isn H16 on the way from Penon audio. I think it should be here tomorrow,  I'll let you know how it sounds with my KPEs after a little burn in.



https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-h16.html?search=2.5&page=2


----------



## archy121

hakuzen said:


> my wish has been granted!
> 8 cores cable of taiwan frozen up-occ copper litz, now available at electro acousti in aliexpress.
> straight mmcx/2pins plugs, quite better quality jack, splitter, chin slider than any other in my stock (except cable 190).
> 28awg 8 cores, resistance per signal of the cable will be around 130mOhms (~25awg). superb.
> ...



Cable 171 not available yet to place orders on AliExpress ? Or is the order under 8 Roots ?


----------



## hakuzen

archy121 said:


> Cable 171 not available yet to place orders on AliExpress ? Or is the order under 8 Roots ?


yes, cable 171 is 8 roots/cores. 170 is 4 cores. exact wire used in both: taiwan neotech frozen up-occ copper litz, PE sheath 28awg


----------



## keoki

is there any recommendations for a recessed 2 pin cable? I'm noticing that when using a mmcx to 2 pin adapter there could be a possibility of the pins breaking, I wouldn't want to get a new cable and have the pins not seat properly and break off.


----------



## fokta

links to 171 plz?


----------



## hakuzen

fokta said:


> links to 171 plz?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007909452.html (select 8 cores)


----------



## fokta

hakuzen said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007909452.html (select 8 cores)


Wow.. the price went almost double... 
hmm...


----------



## superuser1

fokta said:


> Wow.. the price went almost double...
> hmm...


What is killing me is the shipping to India


----------



## fokta

superuser1 said:


> What is killing me is the shipping to India


Can u whisper a bit, how much ?


----------



## audio123

*Noble Kaiser Encore + ISN S4*
Quite a solid new offering from ISN, S4. The S4 is made of silver plated OCC with a 4 core braided design. Pairing with my Noble Kaiser Encore, the overall sound is smoother without compromising on the details. Bass is presented in a more bodied manner. Vocals are expressed smoothly. The treble retains definition without sounding sharp. The soundstage has more fullness. Very affordable cable and highly recommended. Enjoy & happy listening, as always!


----------



## superuser1

fokta said:


> Can u whisper a bit, how much ?


About 30+ USD


----------



## subwoof3r

Hi guys,

After some critical listening in the same track (that I know by heart) and same setup, here are my thoughts and little sum-up on those different cables I own :

*125* : subbass and bass MUCH bolded, mids slightly bolded, not much details, thin soundstage. Overall sound is a bit "coloured" but clean.
*165 *: very light in subbass and bass, excellent mids and highs, king of details, best soundstage and resolution. Excellent instruments separation. Extremely clean, natural and transparent sounding.
*155 *: slightly bass and mids bolded, clean but very neutral, good middle soundstage. Nothing is lacking, very pleasing sound overall. Good instruments separation, highs keeps good amount of details.
*115 *: subbass and bass bolded, neutral mids and highs. Good details, soundstage a bit thin, basic instruments separation.
*056 *: a bit similar to 155 but with slight mids emphasis and a bit less natural sounding overall.
Hope this helps 

I will complete my full review about cable *165* soon, and I'm planning to add *053* to this post soon too.
Cheers'


----------



## fokta

superuser1 said:


> About 30+ USD


wow... that's totaly rip off... 
> 30% of the price


----------



## hakuzen

subwoof3r said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After some critical listening in the same track (that I know by heart) and same setup, here are my thoughts and little sum-up on those different cables I own :
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## hakuzen

if you like/need copper (bold bass, good low textures, great for bright combos), cable 171 should be the best one in my list, imo.
i'm talking to the seller to see if they can provide ae standard shipping options.

if you need mids and highs more upfront, so you can appreciate them better (good for dark, laid back mids, combos), silver, silver plated copper or mixed, would fit the bill. cable 169 should the best atm, imo.
hope we can see 8 cores cables of that litz wire (or other silver ones) soon


----------



## hakuzen

anyways, with these neotech up-occ wires, you can think you are using a silver cable when using copper and vice versa  quality is superb along the whole frequency range in both cases


----------



## subwoof3r

hakuzen said:


> anyways, with these neotech up-occ wires, you can think you are using a silver cable when using copper and vice versa  quality is superb along the whole frequency range in both cases


Is the difference "huge" between 171 and 165 ? whats your quick thoughts? interested 
Many thanks for your advices, appreciated


----------



## hakuzen (Jun 28, 2019)

subwoof3r said:


> Is the difference "huge" between 171 and 165 ? whats your quick thoughts? interested
> Many thanks for your advices, appreciated


i did some AB between 165 and 170 (same wire than 171, but 4 cores), to confirm if litz versions of up-occ helps.
the difference is not huge, as usual for cables, but i could confirm that you get deeper stage, more spacious sensation, and that's enough for me (or for people who seek for this extra "5%") to prefer litz versions.
cable 165 is great, and supposed a jump respect the other cables in my stock, so still a nice option.

edit: any of these neotech frozen up-occ wires are worth it. just choose copper, silver plated copper, or mixed, depending of your source and phones signature, and litz/no litz depending of your perfectionism and price difference


----------



## MadDane

Just got an email notice that my 9 pair of cables ordered June 16, were delivered to my home.  Perfect weekend timing!

NICEHCK MMCX/2Pin Connector 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Balanced 8 Core Plated Silver Cable For SE846 V80 AS10 ZS10 BA10 NICEHCK EBX/NK10/M6
Color: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 2.5mm plug with 2PIN  (Alice Chou) 
$ 12.80 1 piece $ 12.80 Awaiting Receipt




NICEHCK MMCX/2Pin Connector 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Balanced 8 Core Plated Silver Cable For ZS10 AS10 BA10 NICEHCK NK10/M6 With Ear Hook
Color: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2.5mm plug with 2PIN
(Alice Chou)
$ 12.80 1 piece $ 12.80 Awaiting Receipt




NICEHCK MMCX/2Pin Connector 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Balanced 8 Core Copper Silver Mixed Cable For TRN V80 AS10 BA10 NICEHCK M6 P3 EBX NK10
Color: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2.5mm plug with 2PIN
(Alice Chou)
$ 12.80 1 piece $ 12.80 Awaiting Receipt




NICEHCK MMCX/2Pin Connector 4.4/3.5/2.5mm Balanced 8 Core High Purity Copper Cable For ZS10 AS10 TFZ NICEHCK M6/P3/DT300/DT500
Color: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2.5mm plug with 2PIN

NICEHCK MMCX/2Pin Connector 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Balanced 8 Core Silver Plated Cable For SE846 TRN V80 AS10 ZS10 CCA C10 C16 NICEHCK N3
Color: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2.5mm With 2Pin
(Jim NiceHCK)
$ 12.50 1 piece $ 12.50 Awaiting Receipt




NICEHCK MMCX/2Pin Connector 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Balanced 8 Core High Purity Copper Cable For TRN V80 AS10 ZS10 BA10 NICEHCK M6 N3 NK10
Color: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2.5mm With 2Pin
(Jim NiceHCK) 
$ 11.16 1 piece $ 11.16 Awaiting Receipt




TRN MMCX/2Pin Connector 3.5/2.5mmBalanced 8 Core Copper Silver Mixed Cable For TFZ TRN V80/IM1 ES4 AS10 ZS10 BA10 NICEHCK M6/N3
Color: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2.5mm With 0.78mm
(Jim NiceHCK)
$ 7.52 1 piece $ 7.52 Awaiting Receipt
AliExpress Standard Shipping




TRN MMCX/2Pin Connector 3.5/2.5mmBalanced 8 Core Copper Silver Mixed Cable For TFZ TRN V80/IM1 ES4 AS10 ZS10 BA10 NICEHCK M6/N3
Color: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2.5mm With 0.78mm
(Jim NiceHCK)
$ 7.52 1 piece $ 7.52 Awaiting Receipt




NICEHCK 16 Core High Purity Copper Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Plug MMCX/2Pin Connector Cable For TRN V30/V80 AS10 ZS10 BA10 M6 N3 NK10
Color: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2.5mm plug with 2Pin
(Jim NiceHCK)


----------



## fokta (Jun 28, 2019)

Curious, I just do a small session of AB ing my preferred cable.
ISN H16, 130, 165 and Abnormalz

each have its own Possitive and Negative.
well after doing it with AJA album DSD, and IEM...
Need to clear up again...

still think to reterminate...

the surprise that H16 2.5mm was not like I as i used to remember...
Thight Low, and quite nice micro detail...
the seperation somehow comparable to 165.
LOSS of spark and weight is another concern...

Abnormalz, 4.4, impressive micro detail, but somehow fell mixed between Hi Low with Sub Mid, now I remember why this cable collecting dust... its a good Quality cable, but Strong Warm Sig...

130, 4.4, consider I used this the longest, more then 4 months, became my own benchmark. the 8 core Cable that is can be neutral (tends to warm). Micro detail and refine sound in Low & Mid Freq.
for me this Cable is the best pairing with my current gear... The Mid became layers, sub Mid, Mid and Hi Mid was refine... but not to good in separation.

165, 2.5. Tight low and mid is the main focus of this cable. combine with good separation, create good combo of Dark Background...
What amaze me, only 4 core... compareable with the separation of 16 core. means cable material is good.
But still copper based sound char, not to good in Micro detail...
I just realized one of my cup of tea is detail.

hahaha.. the short session became 1,5 hours of listening...
Love the morning, listen to good song, accompany by good coffee...

Just take my babbling as grain of salt...
Have a nice day..

edit : just to clarify, my adapter 4.4 to 2.5 is a cheap adapter from Aliexpress, that Need to be reterminate due to bad soldering... the cost become more expensive, better buy from known brand from the beginning ... at least better quality and hassle free...

edit2 : 135 -> 130... mistypo... sorry


----------



## MadDane

PURDY!!!!


----------



## hakuzen (Jun 29, 2019)

fokta said:


> Curious, I just do a small session of AB ing my preferred cable.
> ISN H16, 130, 165 and Abnormalz
> 
> each have its own Possitive and Negative.
> ...


nice!!

considering your gear and preferences, yes, you ought to aim to silver plated or pure silver wires

edit: pm me


----------



## fokta

hakuzen said:


> nice!!
> 
> considering your gear and preferences, yes, you ought to aim to silver plated or pure silver wires
> 
> edit: pm me


yeah.. looking for good value for money Pure silver... was looking at Fiio LC2.5D... the spec seems tempting...


----------



## Slater (Jun 29, 2019)

OK friends, I have a few more budget cable dissections:

*1. TRN black 16-core, 2.5mm balanced, 2-pin ends*




*2. KZ 8-core gold/silver, 3.5mm SE, Paragraph B 2-pin ends*



*3. KZ 8-core copper/silver, 3.5mm SE, mmcx ends*



*4. HiFiHear brown 16-core, 2.5mm balanced, mmcx*




Thoughts and notes about this batch of cables:

I'm happy to report that all 4 cables I dissected were legit (*including the TRN*), with all cores soldered to BOTH the source end AND the IEM end.

This just goes to show that you don't have to spend a lot of money to get *real 16-core cables*. My hats off to the companies making the legit 16-core cables. I am in awe that they are able to solder all 16-cores, and get it all to fit neatly inside of the plugs (mmcx, 2-pin, 3.5mm, 2.5mm). To build one of these cables is quite time consuming and requires a decent amount of skill to ensure they’re constructed properly. The fact that we can buy real 16-core cables as cheap as $8-$10 is mind blowing.

Out of the 4 cables I dissected, the HiFiHear had the nicest build and solder joints. If the HiFiHear cable looks familiar, it's because it's clearly made by whatever company is making (some of) the NiceHCK cables. It's assembled the exact same way, which is unique and instantly recognizable. Therefore, I am confident that dissecting a NiceHCK 16-core cable would be redundant, as the results would be the same as the HiFiHear cable - it's literally the same cable just with a different logo engraved on the plug.

The KZ cables have 2 separate strain reliefs (which is nice), but I was less than impressed with the source (3.5mm) plug, which had mediocre solder joints. Plus the 3.5mm plug was filled with a crusty white cyanoacrylate-based plastic/adhesive (which doesn’t affect the function of the cable, but it does give me an idea of the construction, cost, and repairability).

The 16-core TRN cable was actually made decent, and it had nicer solder joints than the KZ cables IMO, but not nearly as nice as the HifiHear/NiceHCK cables. I am convinced that a different company is making the TRN 16-core cables than company making the 6 & 8-core cables. This was also verified by @KopiOkaya, who has insider knowledge of TRN. The solder joints on the 16-core TRN cable was significantly better than the solder joints on the 8-core TRN cables.* I wouldn't hesitate to buy the 16-core TRN cable.*

If I had to rank the overall build quality of this batch of 4 cables, I would go: 1 HiFiHear, 2 TRN, 3 both KZ cables.

Note that I'm not saying that the KZ cables are 'bad', but rather the other 2 cables in this particular round of dissections just happened to be better made.

For those curious of the individual connections of the bi-color KZ cables, they are as follows:

KZ 8-core copper/silver, 3.5mm SE, mmcx ends:

copper #1 (L+)
copper #2 (L+)
copper #3 (R+)
copper #4 (R+)
silver #1 (gnd)
silver #2 (gnd)
silver #3 (gnd)
silver #4 (gnd)
KZ 8-core gold/silver, 3.5mm SE, Paragraph B 2-pin ends:

gold #1 (gnd)
gold #2 (gnd)
gold #3 (L+)
gold #4 (L+)
silver #1 (gnd)
silver #2 (gnd)
silver #3 (R+)
silver #4 (R+)
*I'd like to give a huge thanks the following HeadFi members for their generous donations, which helped offset the cost of dissecting this batch of cables: @PreetyAdrian, @fokta, and @Dani157. I can’t do these tests (which benefit the whole community) without some help!
*
Finally, I'd like to mention that all cables I dissect are purchased from various sellers on Amazon or Aliexpress (all of whom have no knowledge of me nor what purpose the cables are to be used for). I have no affiliation with any of the sellers or manufacturers (in fact, if anything my tests have put me on some black lists lol). All of my tests are 100% unbiased, and are for educational purposes only.


----------



## KopiOkaya (Jun 29, 2019)

Slater said:


> If I had to rank the overall build quality of this batch of 4 cables, I would go: 1 HiFiHear, 2 TRN, 3 both KZ cables.



Results not surprising... HiFiHear cables are made by "banned company" (yes, for NiceHCK too), and we all know they make very good cables.


----------



## courierdriver

hakuzen said:


> cable 066 of  my List of cables.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32965649117.html
> it allows to choose 4.4mm directly, and uses the right termination.
> 
> some cables 065 (thicker, better conductivity) also allow 4.4mm balanced jack (but you have to message to the seller). in this case, choose QDC termination.


Yup...I own one, and have 2 more on the way; one with 3.5 to give away at Christmas and another 2.5 for my new TFZ No.3.


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> OK friends, I have a few more budget cable dissections:
> 
> *1. TRN black 16-core, 2.5mm balanced, 2-pin ends*
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your efforts, Slater! I think it's good news for many (like me) who became disillusioned by the this cable build fiasco. Only bummer for me is: I saw these yesterday on Ali at a good price, but didn't bite because of the recent problems. I ended up buying a couple of JCally 8 cores (one 3.5 and one 2.5), which I like cause I already own one connected to my ZS10 PRO, but the 16 core TRN would've been cheaper. I wish I had seen your most recent info before I bought the JCALLY's. I could've saved myself a few bucks. Note to self: read the most recent threads and replies on Headfi, before pulling the plug. LOL! Seriously though, @Slater...you're doing a great job and helping us all so much, by doing these dissections. Thanks again, so much! It's guys like you and @hakuzen who help us understand how cables and their construction works in conjunction with the sound of our gear. Please keep up the good work.


----------



## Slater (Jun 29, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> Thanks for all your efforts, Slater! I think it's good news for many (like me) who became disillusioned by the this cable build fiasco. Only bummer for me is: I saw these yesterday on Ali at a good price, but didn't bite because of the recent problems. I ended up buying a couple of JCally 8 cores (one 3.5 and one 2.5), which I like cause I already own one connected to my ZS10 PRO, but the 16 core TRN would've been cheaper. I wish I had seen your most recent info before I bought the JCALLY's. I could've saved myself a few bucks. Note to self: read the most recent threads and replies on Headfi, before pulling the plug. LOL! Seriously though, @Slater...you're doing a great job and helping us all so much, by doing these dissections. Thanks again, so much! It's guys like you and @hakuzen who help us understand how cables and their construction works in conjunction with the sound of our gear. Please keep up the good work.



Funny you should mention JC Ally cables. I have been increasingly suspicious of JC Ally cables. Many of the 3.5mm plugs JC Ally uses are _awfully_ similar to the 3.5mm plugs used on the TRN 8-core cables. It’s _possible_ that they’re made in the same factory.

I don’t have any proof of this one way or the other, as I haven’t dissected any JC Ally cables (yet). But I have this little voice in the back of my head that keeps me wondering about it.

It’s probably just me being overly skeptical/paranoid. But the fact remains that someone made the 6 and 8-core for TRN (as TRN didn’t make the cables themselves according to @KopiOkaya). So personally I wouldn’t want ANY cables from the same shoddy factory that the 8-core cables came from (whoever they are), no matter whose name is on the package.


----------



## courierdriver (Jun 30, 2019)

Slater said:


> Funny you should mention JC Ally cables. I have been increasingly suspicious of JC Ally cables. Many of the 3.5mm plugs JC Ally uses are _awfully_ similar to the 3.5mm plugs used on the TRN 8-core cables. It’s _possible_ that they’re made in the same factory.
> 
> I don’t have any proof of this one way or the other, as I haven’t dissected any JC Ally cables (yet). But I have this little voice in the back of my head that keeps me wondering about it.
> 
> It’s probably just me being overly skeptical/paranoid. But the fact remains that someone made the 6 and 8-core for TRN (as TRN didn’t make the cables themselves according to @KopiOkaya). So personally I wouldn’t want ANY cables from the same shoddy factory that the 8-core cables came from (whoever they are), no matter whose name is on the package.


That would be very unfortunate. Since I own one...and have 2 more on the way, I might donate one to you, for you to dissect. I'd be curious to find out if these things that I like so much more for comfort compared to the ISN C16 copper cable on my KPE, are really built as well as I hoped. I've got a 3.5 coming...I'm thinking I'll send it to you. I'd hate to give this away as a gift to someone, only to find out it's of lesser quality than the original, factory supplied cable. I'm up for it...throw me in, Coach! I'll let you know when it lands here, and I'll get your contact info to send it to you


----------



## BadReligionPunk

My 2 JCAlly cables sound good and measure fine. Nothing weird or out of the ordinary about them. They do tend to be heavy after awhile. Who knows. I may have just been lucky. Probably would not order again just over weight and stiffness issues though. May end up donating to the cause as I have about 8 cables incoming from this last sale and won't probably be using.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Slater said:


> OK friends, I have a few more budget cable dissections:
> 
> *1. TRN black 16-core, 2.5mm balanced, 2-pin ends*
> 
> ...



Thanks for your analysis @Slater it really helps others in buying genuine cables on a budget. Unfortunately, my TRN cable got slightly messed up but after your analysis I'd surely go for them later on as my pair for desktop listening.


----------



## fokta (Jun 30, 2019)

anyone have this cable?

Rp 1,442,382 | LN006219 3.5mm 2.5mm 4.4mm Balanced 99.97% PURE Silver Cable For Shure se215 se315 se425 se535 Se846 MMCX
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/7DROp0U
love the cable looks...

or 
Rp 937,548.30 | LN005950 4.4mm 3.5mm 2.5mm balanced Pure Silver Shielding Earphone Cable For MMCX Plug Shure se535 se846 se215 Earphone cable
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cUJWNE1E


----------



## hakuzen

from @BadReligionPunk and my measurements of resistance of jcally cables, using the same cheap furutech styled jack than many TRNs:

(065) jcally 5n ofc/tpc 4c (copper,cheap furt,MV)..........88/86..89/89..90/82..92/93..[36]
(065) jcally 5n tpc 4c (dark blue,cheap furt,MV)............84..*184*..80..107..[34.4]
(066) jcally 5n tpc 8c (black,cheap furt,MV)...................*249*/155/155..130/145/146..126/138/142..126/140/142..[29.2]

from 4 cores cables, only 1 of 3 has solder issues: copper color ones were ok, dark blue one had some strands broken or not well soldered from the Right+ signal core.
from 8 cores cables, only 1 of 3 has solder issues: 1 of 2 cores not well soldered from Left signal.

so 33% issues from 6 cables. it could be worse, it could be better.

no need of destroying cables to check solder issues. but useful to check other aspects of plugs internals (thanks, @Slater !)


----------



## BadReligionPunk

hakuzen said:


> from @BadReligionPunk and my measurements of resistance of jcally cables, using the same cheap furutech styled jack than many TRNs:
> 
> (065) jcally 5n ofc/tpc 4c (copper,cheap furt,MV)..........88/86..89/89..90/82..92/93..[36]
> (065) jcally 5n tpc 4c (dark blue,cheap furt,MV)............84..*184*..80..107..[34.4]
> ...


Might be same manufacter then. However all 5 of my TRN 8 cores are all over the place. Like 100% What rating.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Is it better to buy the 0.78 mm 2pin TRN BT20S version if I want it to be compatible with as many Iems as possible?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

RikudouGoku said:


> Is it better to buy the 0.78 mm 2pin TRN BT20S version if I want it to be compatible with as many Iems as possible?


I think so. I never have had a problem yet with my old BT20 .78 and interchanging it with various .75 iems. I also don't change them everyday though. I think if ever there is a problem you just need to splay the pins up a bit ever so slightly, but again I have never had to do that.


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Is it better to buy the 0.78 mm 2pin TRN BT20S version if I want it to be compatible with as many Iems as possible?



They sell compact adapters for mmcx-to-2pin and 2pin-to-mmcx, so theoretically a BT20+a pair of the adapters would be as universal as you can get (except for a few proprietary IEM plugs like AT, DC, etc).


----------



## subwoof3r

hakuzen said:


> i did some AB between 165 and 170 (same wire than 171, but 4 cores), to confirm if litz versions of up-occ helps.
> the difference is not huge, as usual for cables, but i could confirm that you get deeper stage, more spacious sensation, and that's enough for me (or for people who seek for this extra "5%") to prefer litz versions.
> cable 165 is great, and supposed a jump respect the other cables in my stock, so still a nice option.
> 
> edit: any of these neotech frozen up-occ wires are worth it. just choose copper, silver plated copper, or mixed, depending of your source and phones signature, and litz/no litz depending of your perfectionism and price difference


thanks, appreciated 
Just a last question about 171 (which probably be my next buy if so) : how is the subbass+bass quantity compared to 165 ?
My only "issue" with 165 is the lack of quantity compared to my other cables. But like everything, it can be much appreciated on warm and bass emphasized headphones/IEMs/earbuds.


----------



## hakuzen

subwoof3r said:


> thanks, appreciated
> Just a last question about 171 (which probably be my next buy if so) : how is the subbass+bass quantity compared to 165 ?
> My only "issue" with 165 is the lack of quantity compared to my other cables. But like everything, it can be much appreciated on warm and bass emphasized headphones/IEMs/earbuds.


cable 165 bass is tighter than cable 125; 125 has more bloom and body to sub, mid and upper bass. but extension and amplitude is better with 165, punchier drums, bass lines sound and feel very nice.
that's why you notice more bass quantity with 125, because of the thickness: more body and higher size of notes. but in fact, 165 is more extended and has the same amplitude, it is punchier and more detailed.
this is a matter of preferences.
these up-occ copper wires are nearer to silver sensation than other copper wires. and up-occ silver plated are nearer to copper sensation than other silver wires.

i've not received 171 yet, but expect same bass quality than 165. maybe you get a bit more bass boldness due to 8 cores instead of 4, but expect it to be more similar to 165 than to 125.


----------



## Extrasensory

I am looking for FiiO LC-2.5D/LC-4.4D impressions/reviews. Does it make the sound brighter if paired with warm IEMs?


----------



## MadDane

Got my Ohm meter setup will hopefully be able to test these within the next few days.


----------



## hakuzen

Extrasensory said:


> I am looking for FiiO LC-2.5D/LC-4.4D impressions/reviews. Does it make the sound brighter if paired with warm IEMs?


not tried, but i'd bet yes. it's pure silver.

my actual favorite one for coming mids and highs more upfront is cable 169 (copper and silver plated copper mixed into each core, neotech frozen up-occ litz).


----------



## krunchcrispy

I recently got this https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33001933222.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6bc04c4d71q7af which I thought was cable 169 from Hakuzen's list (but it looks different from his links).   I am using it with NiceHCK M6's (sometimes with Fii0 Fh1), and I got it as an 'upgrade' from ISN S8 (I love the ISN-S8 because it helps reduce the bass, bringing it into blance with the other frequencies).  Just wanted to report that the first 10 hours or so the IEMs, already quite strong but loose in the bass, became extremely strong in the bass -- yet the bass tightened very nicely and I couldnt say it was loose anymore - just annoyingly over-powering.  I blocked the bass port on the IEMs and that helped a little, but the bass just exploded with this new cable. But then after using it for 10-15 hours, the sound changed and the bass (though still controlled and nicely textured) calmed down.  I didnt expect cables could change like that.  But what a pleasant surprise because this cable is brilliant and it is a step above the ISN S8 (which is a big step up from the stock cable).  The sound stage and space between instruments opened up, and the timbre improved too.


----------



## Broquen

krunchcrispy said:


> I recently got this https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33001933222.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6bc04c4d71q7af which I thought was cable 169 from Hakuzen's list (but it looks different from his links).   I am using it with NiceHCK M6's (sometimes with Fii0 Fh1), and I got it as an 'upgrade' from ISN S8 (I love the ISN-S8 because it helps reduce the bass, bringing it into blance with the other frequencies).  Just wanted to report that the first 10 hours or so the IEMs, already quite strong but loose in the bass, became extremely strong in the bass -- yet the bass tightened very nicely and I couldnt say it was loose anymore - just annoyingly over-powering.  I blocked the bass port on the IEMs and that helped a little, but the bass just exploded with this new cable. But then after using it for 10-15 hours, the sound changed and the bass (though still controlled and nicely textured) calmed down.  I didnt expect cables could change like that.  But what a pleasant surprise because this cable is brilliant and it is a step above the ISN S8 (which is a big step up from the stock cable).  The sound stage and space between instruments opened up, and the timbre improved too.



4C 7N silver plated UPOCC litz from NiceHCK. I've got it in mixed version (pure copper + silver plated) and is the best I tried from AE. Nice purchase for sure.


----------



## hakuzen (Jul 6, 2019)

krunchcrispy said:


> I recently got this https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33001933222.html which I thought was cable 169 from Hakuzen's list (but it looks different from his links).   I am using it with NiceHCK M6's (sometimes with Fii0 Fh1), and I got it as an 'upgrade' from ISN S8 (I love the ISN-S8 because it helps reduce the bass, bringing it into blance with the other frequencies).  Just wanted to report that the first 10 hours or so the IEMs, already quite strong but loose in the bass, became extremely strong in the bass -- yet the bass tightened very nicely and I couldnt say it was loose anymore - just annoyingly over-powering.  I blocked the bass port on the IEMs and that helped a little, but the bass just exploded with this new cable. But then after using it for 10-15 hours, the sound changed and the bass (though still controlled and nicely textured) calmed down.  I didnt expect cables could change like that.  But what a pleasant surprise because this cable is brilliant and it is a step above the ISN S8 (which is a big step up from the stock cable).  The sound stage and space between instruments opened up, and the timbre improved too.





Broquen said:


> 4C 7N silver plated UPOCC litz from NiceHCK. I've got it in mixed version (pure copper + silver plated) and is the best I tried from AE. Nice purchase for sure.


@Broquen and me purchased the *copper and silver plated copper (mixed into each core)* version. neotech (taiwan) 7N frozen up-occ litz. this is cable *169*.
yours is *full silver plated copper* version, with two different sleeves: transparent and grey; it's also neotech (taiwan) 7N frozen up-occ litz. this will be number *166* in my list (not yet).
cables *165*, and *170/171* are *full copper* versions. they are also neotech (taiwan) frozen up-occ wires, and 170/171 are litz as well. but 165 isn't litz, and 172 (no-litz version of 170) isn't either.
for the record:
true cryo up-occ litz cables in my list:
- 170/171 (4/8 cores) is copper. 2pins/mmcx terminations available.
- 169 is copper and silver plated copper mixed (into each of its 4 cores). mmcx available (you can use an adapter to use it in 2pins iems).
- 166 is silver plated copper. 4 cores, mmcx available (you can use an adapter to use it in 2pins iems). not in my list yet.

i noticed the mids and highs were more upfront located with 169 (silver plated and copper mix) than with 170 (copper). so the sensation is brighter, because mids and highs are felt closer.
in theory, yours, silver plated, should help to feel mids and highs closer than copper wires. isn s8 (i tried isn s16), silver plated cable, also do that, and probably in higher degree.
the difference between isn c16 and s16 is huge; c16 gives a warm tilt, big bass rumble, while s16 bass is much tighter, punchier, and mids and highs details are better noticed.
the difference between neotech frozen up-occ wires (from copper to silver plated copper) is not so big.
hearing your impressions, it's refreshing to know that pure silver plated copper version of up-occ also keeps tight, punchy, and detailed bass, like copper version does.
guess up-occ + litz combo, which provide blacker background and deeper stage, contribute to perceive punchier low frequencies, besides of better imaging and separation.
glad to know you also notice bigger sound stage and space, and better timbre. i perceived it immediately and clearly while doing AB, so affirmed it without a doubt. these up-occ wires help to get the cleanest sound your source+phones combo are able to deliver.

this is curious.. i started this cable journey as a non-believer (like wasn't believing in burn-in). time and self-experience have changed my mind about both matters.

the most affected by burn-in might be the sources.
but also noticed changes in phones; some needed a few hours, some a few minutes, some didn't change at all (i can't distinguish changes after passing some hours, but think there are people who are able to do it). so i always give a reasonable time to iems (if i don't like them after a few hours, i know i'll never like them).
with cables, thought i wouldn't notice any change. but did with some of them. i give them around an hour margin, since then.
so i feel identified while reading your experience, although haven't followed a cable which such detail for long (too many cables to try, lol). i much appreciate your impressions, thank you!
you'll never hear me to doubt about others sound perceptions. i remain skeptical (for the sake of prudence), but always open minded (for the sake of prudence, as well). everything is possible in this already unknown world, the more we know, the bigger is the unknown (u know nothin', Jon Snow..).
i might start to measure capacitance of all my cables (and to add the measurements to my list).

about cables, can't stop recommending up-occ wires. even better if litz shielded, cables 170/171 and 169 in my list. almost every people who have tried them, appreciate the difference. just focus the stage, space, and cleanliness.

edit: corrected cabled ids.. sorry, i got confused with 170, 171, and 172..


----------



## Broquen (Jul 4, 2019)

Using my cable with ES100 (2.5mm) upper mids and highs bothered me a bit when heading to certain songs. It has changed for sure. Now I can perceive that it's just in the limit, but does not bother me anymore. I used to not belive in cable burn-in either, but using always the same songs and source... I'm unable to find more possible reasons.

EDIT: My daily source is my phone, so no brain burn-in present.


----------



## subwoof3r (Jul 4, 2019)

Hey everybody 

Here is my review about cable *165*_ (aka : « NiceHCK 7N UPOCC Cable »)_ :




*Generic specs :*

Outer skin material: PVC
Color: Copper&  brown  
Plug type: 3.5/2.5/4.4mm straight plug  
*Proclamed specs :*

Material: 7N UPOCC
Purity: 99.99998%
Conductor core: 26AWG
Number of cores: 16*4
Outer diameter of internal single core: 0.08mm
Single Outer skin diameter:1.2mm
Internal core structure: Litz structure
Interface: MMCX connector of Taiwan
*Real specs (as of @hakuzen purpose) :*

_« tw cryo 7n upocc copper 4c (copper+brown,eid,mmcxM): 191..191..187..200..[23.5g]
outer diameter: 5mm. total length: 117cm (46cm from splitter). PE sheath.
structure: 0.10mm*16(OD:1.2mm/26AWG)*4c, taiwan neotech 7n frozen up-occ (no litz). »_


*Build quality :*


*Plug/jack :*




I really enjoy it, one of my best plug so far. The carbon touch makes it very premium looking. Not the first time I saw it, for sure this kind of plug comes generally with entry premium cables category. Nothing to complain, a great pleasure to manipulate and plug it in.


*Y-Splitters :*




These are one of my favorite splitters, I really like its form and look. Feeling very premium to me, especially with its touch of carbon at the middle. The separator is more generic but still premium to me and is a great companion of the splitter purposed here.


*MMCX connectors :*




Those taiwan high quality plugs (semi-angled) are good, but not my best personally. The mechanical is different from what we can see in other connectors, they rotate almost freely, and requires much force to be snapped in or removed, so beware you need a very good MMCX plug settled to avoid damaging anything. Also, the little and not colored marks don’t really helps to differenciate properly left and right sides. Other than that, build quality is okay but not excellent, with some very minor imperfections. To sum-up, I’ve seen better.


*Cable itself :*




My main issue of the cable is that it’s a bit shorter than expected, we are almost at 1.2M but there is at least 10 good centimeters less, so it’s a short cable overall, be warned if you need some lenght comfort.
There is a little microphonics. Clearly, this cable is not made for movements. It makes my earbuds popping out and falling off very easily from my ears.
Note that I properly removed earguides to be worn straight from my yet best reference Smabat ST-10 earbuds.


*Sound impressions :*

So we finally reach the most interesting part : the sound ! 

Clearly, this cable is my yet favorite and reference. The frozen UP-OCC wires from Neotech makes much miracles. Comprared to all my other cables for now, this one have the most best soundstage (extremely deep and large) thanks to its darker presentation. Instrument seperatation is close to perfection. I don’t feel any kind of coloration. Sound is extremely clean, natural and transparent. Details are retrived perfectly. Note that it won’t tame highs/mids unlike some other cables, quite the contrary. Also, bass area is not boosted at all, so subbass and low freq will remains to its original/untouched sound, so beware if you need some bass boost, this cable won’t be your best friend and there is better alternatives.


*Conclusion :*



Like all cables, everything is depending on your moods, and setup. If you are looking for best natural, transparency, soundstage, details, mids and highs, this one will be for you. My only cons of it is that its lacking a bit of low freq authority (while they are not bad thought).
Those Neotech frozen UPOCC wires definitely conquired me, and I’m now a truely believer of that material!
Clearly recommended, especially if you can get if for around 80$.
This cable is just an excellent reference that everyone should consider.

Hope you appreciated this short review 
Cheers'


----------



## krunchcrispy

hakuzen said:


> @Broquen and me purchased the *copper and silver plated copper (mixed into each core)* version. neotech (taiwan) 7N frozen up-occ litz. this is cable *169*.
> yours is *full silver plated copper* version, with two different sleeves: transparent and grey; it's also neotech (taiwan) 7N frozen up-occ litz. this will be number *166* in my list (not yet).
> cables *165*, and *171/172* are *full copper* versions. they are also neotech (taiwan) frozen up-occ wires, and 171/172 are litz as well. but 165 isn't litz, and 170 (no-litz version of 171) isn't either.
> for the record:
> ...


Thanks for the response!  And its good to know that this change of sound over a few hours isnt just me (though it could be!) -- seems like the cable is all settled now and sounding like I hoped. Very glad for this thread and all the great info!


----------



## hakuzen

subwoof3r said:


> Hey everybody
> 
> Here is my review about cable *165*_ (aka : « NiceHCK 7N UPOCC Cable »)_ :
> 
> ...


superb review, thank you so much!!


----------



## MadDane (Jul 6, 2019)

For what it's worth, I tested the following, mind you with an ohm meter that reads whole hundreds only.
I really like the sound of the 16 core, and all the wires seem to be connected per ohm and listening tests.anyway YMMV, don't know if Hakuzen has these tested as it was difficult to cross reference his with mine.  There are so many multiple brands.  These are all 2.5mm balanced to 2 pin 0.78mm.

#1)   https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32957514632.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7f4d4c4dRqnteF  NICEHCK MMCX/2Pin Connector 4.4/3.5/2.5mm Balanced 8 Core High Purity Copper Cable For ZS10 AS10 TFZ NICEHCK M6/P3/DT300/DT500  $16.54
R- @200 mΩ
R+ @200mΩ
L+ @200mΩ
L- @200mΩ

#2) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32957246972.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7f4d4c4dRqnteF  NICEHCK MMCX/2Pin Connector 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Balanced 8 Core Copper Silver Mixed Cable For TRN V80 AS10 BA10 NICEHCK M6 P3 EBX NK10 $ 12.80  Headfi #65
R- 100mΩ
R+ 200mΩ
L+ 300mΩ
L- 300mΩ

#3) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32955880601.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7f4d4c4dRqnteF  NICEHCK MMCX/2Pin Connector 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Balanced 8 Core Plated Silver Cable For ZS10 AS10 BA10 NICEHCK NK10/M6 With Ear Hook  $12.80
R- 200mΩ
R+ 100mΩ 
L+ 200mΩ
L- 200mΩ

#4) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32955233095.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7f4d4c4dRqnteF NICEHCK MMCX/2Pin Connector 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Balanced 8 Core Plated Silver Cable For SE846 V80 AS10 ZS10 BA10 NICEHCK EBX/NK10/M6$12.80
R- 200mΩ
R+ >100mΩ
L+ 200mΩ
L- 100mΩ

#5) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32954926911.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7f4d4c4dRqnteF NICEHCK 16 Core High Purity Copper Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Plug MMCX/2Pin Connector Cable For TRN V30/V80 AS10 ZS10 BA10 M6 N3 NK10 $12.57
R- 300mΩ
R+ 300mΩ 
L+ 200mΩ
L- 200mΩ

#6) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32945443691.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7f4d4c4dRqnteF TRN MMCX/2Pin Connector 3.5/2.5mmBalanced 8 Core Copper Silver Mixed Cable For TFZ TRN V80/IM1 ES4 AS10 ZS10 BA10 NICEHCK M6/N3 $7.52
R- >100mΩ
R+ 300mΩ 
L+ 600mΩ
L- 200mΩ

#7) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32945443691.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7f4d4c4dRqnteF TRN MMCX/2Pin Connector 3.5/2.5mmBalanced 8 Core Copper Silver Mixed Cable For TFZ TRN V80/IM1 ES4 AS10 ZS10 BA10 NICEHCK M6/N3 $7.52
R- >100mΩ
R+ 300mΩ 
L+ 600mΩ
L- 200mΩ

#8) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32916162030.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7f4d4c4dRqnteF NICEHCK MMCX/2Pin Connector 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Balanced 8 Core High Purity Copper Cable For TRN V80 AS10 ZS10 BA10 NICEHCK M6 N3 NK10 $11.16
R- 100mΩ
R+ 200mΩ 
L+ 200mΩ
L- 200mΩ

#9) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32914622984.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7f4d4c4dRqnteF NICEHCK MMCX/2Pin Connector 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Balanced 8 Core Silver Plated Cable For SE846 TRN V80 AS10 ZS10 CCA C10 C16 NICEHCK N3  $12.50
R- 200mΩ
R+ 100mΩ 
L+ 200mΩ reversed actually L-
L- 100mΩ reversed actually L+


----------



## darmanastartes

MadDane said:


> For what it's worth, I tested the following, mind you with an ohm meter that reads whole hundreds only.
> I really like the sound of the 16 core, and all the wires seem to be connected per ohm and listening tests.anyway YMMV, don't know if Hakuzen has these tested as it was difficult to cross reference his with mine.  There are so many multiple brands.  These are all 2.5mm balanced to 2 pin 0.78mm.
> 
> #1)   https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32957514632  NICEHCK MMCX/2Pin Connector 4.4/3.5/2.5mm Balanced 8 Core High Purity Copper Cable For ZS10 AS10 TFZ NICEHCK M6/P3/DT300/DT500  $16.54
> ...


None of your links work for me.


----------



## MadDane

Allright I'll check and fix them, thanks.


----------



## Palash

Mids have been highly benefited with H16, Bass is more punchy and controlled now. H16 added more body to Mids and feels thicker and forwarded than before. Higher frequency area is now totally smooth, H16 is ideal with bright IEMS but can steal sparkle too. More clarity in tracks with little more wider soundstage in LZ Z04A & BGVP DM6.


----------



## Kitechaser

Anybody here have any suggestions for relatively cheap, or mid priced speaker cables for a magnepan speaker system?
OCC Copper, or Copper foil?
Or am I in the wrong thread


----------



## MadDane (Jul 6, 2019)

Kitechaser said:


> Anybody here have any suggestions for relatively cheap, or mid priced speaker cables for a magnepan speaker system?
> OCC Copper, or Copper foil?
> Or am I in the wrong thread



Wrong thread but...  I'm using Monster cable Pure Copper 12ga that I bought on sale many years ago (20 ?!?) for my magnepans I believe I purchased a 100ft roll for About $40 on sale.
You can find similar on Amazon, do a little research and make sure its copper before you buy.  You can buy banana plugs and speaker ends and solder them on yourself.  Just make sure they are equal length so you don't get an out of balance effect.

YMMV

Regards,
Claus


----------



## MadDane

Fixed the links on my IEM Aliexpress/NICEHCK cables.  On a side note, I am really surprised by the 16 core copper #5 above!  I listened extensively with my A&K and Noble K10's last night, the sound was focused, with nothing muddled in the low's mids or highs. Perhaps because the wires are distributed, 4x4x4x4?  Easier to solder than 4x4x8?

The #1 above was SHIIIITE!  Completely muddled the highs and lost all transparency!  So I guess I'll put the losers up for public usage if anyone wants to dissect/test them further please message me.


----------



## fokta

Kitechaser said:


> Anybody here have any suggestions for relatively cheap, or mid priced speaker cables for a magnepan speaker system?
> OCC Copper, or Copper foil?
> Or am I in the wrong thread


try to visit Ghentaudio... google it.. 
Almost all my desktop setup use his cable...


----------



## lukedss

Hey guys. Really helpful info, thank you. I want to buy a reccomended cable such as HifiHear or NickeHCK from A.E however I want 65cm cable length and these shops don't seem willing to customise them. What would your reccomendations be for this situation? (Apart from me doing it lol)

Thanks! I feel relieved that I don't have to overspend to get cables





courierdriver said:


> Thanks for all your efforts, Slater! I think it's good news for many (like me) who became disillusioned by the this cable build fiasco. Only bummer for me is: I saw these yesterday on Ali at a good price, but didn't bite because of the recent problems. I ended up buying a couple of JCally 8 cores (one 3.5 and one 2.5), which I like cause I already own one connected to my ZS10 PRO, but the 16 core TRN would've been cheaper. I wish I had seen your most recent info before I bought the JCALLY's. I could've saved myself a few bucks. Note to self: read the most recent threads and replies on Headfi, before pulling the plug. LOL! Seriously though, @Slater...you're doing a great job and helping us all so much, by doing these dissections. Thanks again, so much! It's guys like you and @hakuzen who help us understand how cables and their construction works in conjunction with the sound of our gear. Please keep up the good work.


----------



## lukedss

Thanks for sharing this, I checked out the 169 link and realized the prices is getting close to what I was planning to pay Forza for a custom length cable (his entry level one)Copper Series HPC Mk2,

"4 strands of 26AWG cryo 7N UPOCC copper in Litz geometry" 

Is there much difference between his and 169? (Keep in mind I will have to pay someone to shorten the 169 length)

Thanks


hakuzen said:


> i assume you mean cable 170, not 70.
> yes, they both are an upgrade from isn audio cables. wire used gives you a clear step up in terms of sound.
> price is fantastic for these cables during the sales plus coupons. i'd get another one, but i'm served (3 units).
> 
> ...


----------



## hakuzen (Jul 7, 2019)

lukedss said:


> Thanks for sharing this, I checked out the 169 link and realized the prices is getting close to what I was planning to pay Forza for a custom length cable (his entry level one)Copper Series HPC Mk2,
> 
> "4 strands of 26AWG cryo 7N UPOCC copper in Litz geometry"
> 
> ...


i don't own any Forza cable. i like their work, used materials, and prices. was interested in Claire HPC Mk2, but needed mmcx/2pins termination to be used with iems (then i use mmcx/2pins to 2.5/3.5mm adapter for headphones). asked for a quote and the price was increased too much (soldering 26awg 8 cores on tiny plugs is hard) for my wallet; asked if the wire is litz "geometry" or true litz (individually enameled strands into each core), and got no answer. i suspect it is not litz.
that's why i went for nicehck and electro acousti in AE.

the differences between 169 and HPC Mk2 are:
- 169 is copper and silver plated copper (mixed into each core) frozen up-occ litz; HPC Mk2 is copper, frozen up-occ (it's not clear it is litz, i suspect it isn't, because i've only found 26awg up-occ silver plated litz wire and 28awg copper/spc/mixed litz wire, but not 26awg copper litz).
choosing copper, silver plated copper, mixed, or silver wire depends of the source+phones you plan to use. i like 169 a lot, because it has the best of both materials, adding more spacious mids and highs (clearer perception), while keeping good bass boldness and rumble.
if available, i prefer litz (darker background, deeper stage).
- 169 is 4*28awg cores; HPC Mk2 is 8*26awg cores. so Mk2 is thicker and has less resistance (better).
- 169 is only mmcx terminated. Mk2 allows various headphones terminations, and length customization, but if you need mmcx/2pins for iems, or custom options, get prepared for a considerable price increase.

you are in the right path, don't waste time with other wires. try neotech frozen up-occ. wish i'd had found these before.
 so it depends of what are you looking for: copper/spc/mixed/silver; litz/no litz; critical impedance; terminations; customization.
i'm in love with 169, and i'm searching for that kind of wire to build some interconnect cables now.

another great option is electro acousti up-occ cables. in your case, you should consider it, because you can talk and agree for customization (the increase of price is much more affordable than forza's). components used are top quality, compared with most chinese manufacturers.
if you look for copper litz, cables 170 and 171 in my list are the best copper ones i've found. 4/8 28awg cores. more terminations and customization (just chat with them) available. i'm going to post measurements and impressions of 171 (8 cores) right now. my best copper one.
if you look for tighter but punchy and detailed bass, and more spacious and detailed mids and highs, you can ask for a custom cable using any up-occ wire from their stock (wide range).
i've just received custom cables using neotech up-occ pure silver and gold (99% silver, 1% gold). after first AB, i'm impressed with sound stage, and mids/highs layering. amazing.
ask them to build your custom length and terminations, choose the exact components (wire, plugs, splitter, slider), and you'll see the price is very competitive.

i'm going to post pics, measurements, and first impressions of the cables i've received from them, in a few hours.


----------



## lukedss

Holy crap that's an incredible answer to my question!!! I'm going to read it over a few more times before I say anything else. Thank-you



hakuzen said:


> i don't own any Forza cable. i like their work, used materials, and prices. was interested in Claire HPC Mk2, but needed mmcx/2pins termination to be used with iems (then i use mmcx/2pins to 2.5/3.5mm adapter for headphones). asked for a quote and the price was increased too much (soldering 26awg 8 cores on tiny plugs is hard) for my wallet; asked if the wire is litz "geometry" or true litz (individually enameled strands into each core), and got no answer. i suspect it is not litz.
> that's why i went for nicehck and electro acousti in AE.
> 
> the differences between 169 and HPC Mk2 are:
> ...


----------



## lukedss

I have contacted 170 on AE regarding my customisation needs and when searching for 28AWG 7N cables I came across Audio Santin not sure if you are familiar with them but they already replied with a quote of $50 and $15 shipping. Have you heard of them? 

On a side note I think I won't even bothering with a splitter I have yet to use it and for a mobile setup the less the better I think


----------



## hakuzen (Jul 7, 2019)

guess you mean Satin Audio.. i don't own any of their cables.
they look nice and prices are affordable. you can search in this thread, because iirc someone tried their cables here.
my problem is i've not tested any of their wires, although they look promising, while i've tested various neotech up-occ wires, hook solid copper teflon sheathed, litz multi-strand copper pvc +cotton braid sheathed, various frozen copper, spc+copper, silver+gold, multi-strand, litz and no litz, pe sheathed, and i can vouch for them. the sound (stage, cleanliness) i get with any of them is a quality jump over any other occ i've tried.


----------



## hakuzen

i was interested of some satin audio interconnect, but their webpage isn't able to specify any other length than 11cm, so i gave up, and bought neotech wire to diy my interconnects


----------



## courierdriver

lukedss said:


> Hey guys. Really helpful info, thank you. I want to buy a reccomended cable such as HifiHear or NickeHCK from A.E however I want 65cm cable length and these shops don't seem willing to customise them. What would your reccomendations be for this situation? (Apart from me doing it lol)
> 
> Thanks! I feel relieved that I don't have to overspend to get cables


Thanks to overseas cable manufacturers, the price of good quality cables has come down alot. It really helps make this hobby more affordable and inclusive for many of us.


----------



## lukedss

hakuzen said:


> i was interested of some satin audio interconnect, but their webpage isn't able to specify any other length than 11cm, so i gave up, and bought neotech wire to diy my interconnects



Quick update-

Audio Satin is great on email, prompt and his english is good -Audio Satin <satinaudiovn@gmail.com> (Eric) he has quoted me $50 and $15 shipping.

Electro Acousti Store (170) on A.E has quoted me $43 but he seems to be using google translate to chat and the dialogue is not good so I am not currently confident about the necessary communication to do this successfully

I would be interested in your thoughts of getting nylon sleeve, it would be an aesthetic decision as my Es100 is black and wondered because these won't be over the ear (iSine20) and shorter than regular cables I wonder if it won't make much of a difference to comfort?

Thanks everyone for your input hope my experience is helpfull


----------



## subwoof3r

lukedss said:


> Electro Acousti Store (170) on A.E has quoted me $43 but he seems to be using google translate to chat and the dialogue is not good so I am not currently confident about the necessary communication to do this successfully



The store offered you 43$ for the 170 ? that is a great bargain.
Two days ago I gently asked a free product in exchange of a full review for the 171 and I just received a "no", not even hello, etc, dialogue is extremely not so good, I confirm.
All he does offered me is just a 10% off, which is still too high for a review. I declined and did not buyed 170 nor 171 then. Too bad for him and me.
Stock prices are way too high.
At the beginning of the store was opened on ali, it was 100% satisfaction but for now its less than 96% in just 4 months, which is not really good and may reserves some surprises I guess.
Too bad that those cables are not sold in another well known store from ali


----------



## lukedss

subwoof3r said:


> The store offered you 43$ for the 170 ? that is a great bargain.
> Two days ago I gently asked a free product in exchange of a full review for the 171 and I just received a "no", not even hello, etc, dialogue is extremely not so good, I confirm.
> All he does offered me is just a 10% off, which is still too high for a review. I declined and did not buyed 170 nor 171 then. Too bad for him and me.
> Stock prices are way too high.
> ...



Just to note $43 but I only want 65cm cable length which is why he said 30% off the retail price. Thanks for your input, I don't want to dismiss him because of his English but am mindful communication error risk for something custom like this.


----------



## hakuzen

yes, the guys at electro acousti use ali translator.
i also used google translator to message them in both Chinese and English, to ensure a proper communication.

this way, we arranged 1 cable 171, two custom cables (174, not in my list yet), no ear guides, and some components. this was lot of info, and there were no issues.

these new cables i've received from them are exquisitely crafted. it's not easy to solder 8 wires in a tiny true rhodium plated plug (not glued, they are 100% repairable). resistance measurements are even. strain reliefs have been improved.


----------



## lukedss

hakuzen said:


> yes, the guys at electro acousti use ali translator.
> i also used google translator to message them in both Chinese and English, to ensure a proper communication.
> 
> this way, we arranged 1 cable 171, two custom cables (174, not in my list yet), no ear guides, and some components. this was lot of info, and there were no issues.
> ...



I will order from them, per your recommendation.

 At least Erics info is on file here for someone else (perhaps yourself)

Any thoughts on my nylon sleeving query? 

Thanks for reminding me about no ear guiders option as I will need to do that as well.


----------



## hakuzen (Jul 8, 2019)

lukedss said:


> I will order from them, per your recommendation.
> 
> At least Erics info is on file here for someone else (perhaps yourself)
> 
> ...


check this thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread.676402/
they are lately commenting about cotton/nylon sleeves

edit: yea, good to know we can have a fluent communication with Eric, from Satin Audio. i'll might try an extension cable from them this way. thanks!

edit:


lukedss said:


> I will order from them, per your recommendation.


nice, you won't regret of it. i can vouch for these cables without a doubt.


----------



## kalo86

hakuzen said:


> most are straight, best quality ones at least.
> 
> i bought some of this kind of adapters, and use mmcx cables (converted to angled 2pins). protruding pins for recessed sockets, but there are also angled adapters ended in less protruding pins (westone) or flush pins for flush sockets:
> check the ones at left bottom (they are shorter than black ones at left top)


Hi @hakuzen, do you know if exists an adapter from MMCX to 2 pins Paragraph C (for the KZ ZS10 Pro)?
If yes, can you post a link to the seller? Thanks


----------



## hakuzen

kalo86 said:


> Hi @hakuzen, do you know if exists an adapter from MMCX to 2 pins Paragraph C (for the KZ ZS10 Pro)?
> If yes, can you post a link to the seller? Thanks


yes, i do own two types: MMCX to QDC and 2-protruding-pins to QDC.

 

note that polarity is for QDC, BQEYZ, and others, which is inverted respect KZ, Moondrop, and most 2pins iems.
while both sides are inverted, there is no problem, because the components (capacitors, resistors) inside the iem don't use to be polarized.

the problem is the link.
in AE:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32987522204.html (price is prohibitive, and these QDC adapters are not listed here)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33016734050.html (straight)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32967641136.html (straight, but longer)

found mines at taobao (bought through superbuy agent, affordable total price):
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=567081840762
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=573710766596


----------



## kalo86

The adapter is angled, since the ZS10pro has the inverted polarity, how can you use this adapter?


----------



## hakuzen (Jul 9, 2019)

added new cable *174* to my list: electro acousti 8 cores 28awg neotech up-occ silver(99%)+gold(1%) alloy.
an excellent pure silver cable, at last. it's a pure pleasure for mids and highs. i also like the detailed bass, but some can miss some bass rumble. if so, check the other cable added, *171* (electro acousti 8 cores neotech frozen up-occ copper litz). my copper dream.
nicehck cable *169* (4 cores 28awg copper+silver plated copper mixed) is half way between these two.
171 and 174 both provide very good conductivity while not being too heavy or thick. i'll add some detailed pics in a few minutes.

*174*. tw upocc Ag99Au1 8c eagle (silver,eagle,MV): 140/151..143/151..142/146..149/158 mΩ..[34g]
parallel capacitance: 400..390 pF
outer diameter: 5.3mm total length: 118/116cm (37/39cm from splitter).
structure: 0.10mm*10(ID:0.36mm/OD:1.4mm/28.15AWG)*8c [2c/signal:25.16AWG]
taiwan neotech up-occ pure silver99% + Au1% alloy. 28awg/core, PE sheath.
eagle true rhodium plated plug; superb quality plug, there is a big difference between these components (jack, divider, slider), and those used in any other chi-cable from my list; the plug costs over $14, while others cost $2-3. good strain reliefs.
mmcx, 2pins, and other terminations, 2.5, 3.5, 4.4mm plugs, available.
flexible wire, but not the most flexible; it's supple, considering its thickness.
some microphonics, then, although i don't notice them when music is playing.
like the other up-occ wires, sound is very clean, reference. darker background, deeper soundstage, which helps to better separation and imaging perception. this also leads to better definition and detail.
compared with the other up-occ wires, i do notice the effect of pure silver.
mids and highs become more layered than in any other wire. soundstage is bigger, deeper, sounds come from many different places, even at dense passages. you can easier locate and separate them from others. the result is a clearer perception of mids and highs. this is the best wire i've tried for mids and highs.
lows are tight, punchy (great hit hats), and detailed. you can follow the bass line easier, fine texture. but you notice less bass rumble, shorter note size, than with up-occ copper.
so this wire is excellent for taming bass in dark combos, or for mid-treble-heads (like me).
if you miss bolder bass and rumble, you better try up-occ copper.
this is my *favorite pure silver* cable atm.





wire used:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33046978735.html







links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33049568537.html


*170*,* 171*. tw cryo 7n upocc copper litz (copper,eagle,M), PE sheath.
taiwan neotech frozen 7n up-occ copper litz (independent shield/enamel of every thread in each core); "frozen and strengthened by American cryo parts".
eagle true rhodium plated plug, sandal wood divider and wood/metal chin slider; superb quality plugs, there is a big difference between these components (plug, divider, slider), and those used in any other chi-cable from my list; the plug costs over $14, while others cost $2-3.
strain relief is a bit stiff (soft heat-shrink); this could be improved. edit: this has been improved in cable 171; now it's very good.
mmcx, 2pins, and other terminations, 2.5, 3.5, 4.4mm plugs, available.
flexible wire, but not the most flexible; i expected the 8 cores would be stiffer; it's quite supple for its thickness.
some microphonics, then, although i don't notice them when music is playing.
sound is very clean, reference. darker background, deeper soundstage; definition is so great, that i get the best separation and imaging perception.
litz shielding can give even darker background than wire used in cable 165 (no litz); this is confirmed after first listening; difference is subtle (as usual with cables), but noticeable and welcome.
bass keeps its rumble, while detailed. mids and highs perception is clearer than with other copper cables.
my wish of an 8 cores version cable of this wire has been granted! this is be my *favorite copper* cable, atm.

*171*. 8 cores version: 133..143..132..142 mΩ..[30.5g]
parallel capacitance: 407..397 pF
outer diameter: 5mm total length: 122cm (38cm from splitter).
structure: 0.08mm*19(OD:1.08mm/27.3awg)*4c [2c/signal: 24.3AWG]





*170*. 4 cores version: 252..254..268..290 mΩ..[21.46g]
outer diameter: 4.3mm. total length:125cm (42cm from splitter).
parallel capacitance: 370..350 pF
structure: 0.08mm*19(OD:1.08mm/27.3AWG)*4c





wire used:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33008255130.html








links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007909452.html


----------



## lukedss

Hey guys, just thought I would share I found a custom interconnect maker on eBay through someone referral on HF. 

Seems a bit expensive after what I just paid for a custom 170 cable lol but nevertheless I committed to buying it prior to finding out about this thread. 

Here are the details from eBay seller onest11

Mundorf Silver/Gold short stereo interconnect about 5cm long terminated with Neutrik right angled jacks,gold plated contacts.

Soldered with Mundorf 9.5% silver gold solder supreme (£40)

Great communication, he even built it before taking any deposit from him, turn-around was a couple of days

Either good info for you guys or a good laugh at my expense- I can't tell!


----------



## hakuzen (Jul 8, 2019)

kalo86 said:


> The adapter is angled, since the ZS10pro has the inverted polarity, how can you use this adapter?



i already answered that:


hakuzen said:


> while both sides are inverted, there is no problem, because the components (capacitors, resistors) inside the iem don't use to be polarized.


they'd only be out-of phase if one side uses inverted polarity and the other side normal polarity.
and no damage is done to the iem, because they don't use polarized components (no polarized capacitors nor resistors).

pic:
right on right, left on left, no problem, and the angled adapter fits better your ear.


----------



## MadDane

Great write up Hakuzen, thank you!!


----------



## kalo86

Anyway, the cost of the adapters is quite expensive and I think it's better to buy a dedicated cable with the QDC terminations. I still don't have clear if the inverted polarity is or isn't an issue for thw ZS10 Pro.
Before I buy the ZS10pro I would like to clarify this argument. Thanks


----------



## hakuzen

kalo86 said:


> Anyway, the cost of the adapters is quite expensive and I think it's better to buy a dedicated cable with the QDC terminations. I still don't have clear if the inverted polarity is or isn't an issue for thw ZS10 Pro.
> Before I buy the ZS10pro I would like to clarify this argument. Thanks


i'm sure of what i'm telling you. yes, a pair of adapters could cost around $25 total (cheapest ones); it isn't worth it if you only own a $30 type C iem, and a $10 cable.

you'll end buying (affordable) dedicated QDC cables, like jcally ones (cables 065 and 066 in my list), which have also inverted polarity respect KZ. and you'll probably know and notice nothing..
from my list: cables 065 and 066, "zsn termination (c-type) is intended for QDC and BQEYZ: pins are inverted polarity respect KZs, but perfectly usable (no issues)."


----------



## hakuzen (Jul 8, 2019)

some porn of some of the new cables of electro acousti, as promised (forgive the quality of the pics, please)..
 171 (8 cores copper), 170 (4 cores copper) and 174 (8 cores silver+gold alloy).. i'm in love, pure jewels (look and sound)..

comparison:
   

171:
  

174:
    

repairable plugs 100%, not glued:


----------



## MadDane

NICE!


----------



## KimChee (Jul 8, 2019)

Got my cable 130 for my C16...currently burning in...hope it’s worth it...already considering getting one for KZ ZS7...


----------



## MadDane

KimChee said:


> Got my cable 130 for my C16...currently burning in...hope it’s worth it...already considering getting one for KZ ZS7...



Nice looking cables.


----------



## subwoof3r

hakuzen said:


> some porn of some of the new cables of electro acousti, as promised (forgive the quality of the pics, please)..
> 171 (8 cores copper), 170 (4 cores copper) and 174 (8 cores silver+gold alloy).. i'm in love, pure jewels (look and sound)..
> 
> comparison:
> ...



Very informative posts, thanks you so much hakuzen

Just a quick question, the link of the "_Au-Ag Alloy 1% Gold 99% Pure Silver_" is by meter ? (I mean, 1 quantity = 1 meter ?)
FInished cable price is extremely expensive, maybe thinking to do one by myself soon.


----------



## lukedss

lukedss said:


> Hey guys, just thought I would share I found a custom interconnect maker on eBay through someone referral on HF.
> 
> Seems a bit expensive after what I just paid for a custom 170 cable lol but nevertheless I committed to buying it prior to finding out about this thread.
> 
> ...



Thanks, might get 174 for my Andro's he is going to do me a deal for a shorter length again-i listed my Forza hybrid cable for sale, I don't like it. 

What are your thoughts on TRRS vs TRS audio benefits? I have just learnt that I would need an adaptor to interchange between my ZX2 and ES100 which is a bit of a bore so wondering if I just stick with a TRS jack.


----------



## fokta

DAMN... 174... really grind my gear....

Pure Silver... if the burn in / break in myth was true... would take 200 hours... #itch


----------



## fokta (Jul 9, 2019)

lukedss said:


> Thanks, might get 174 for my Andro's he is going to do me a deal for a shorter length again-i listed my Forza hybrid cable for sale, I don't like it.
> 
> What are your thoughts on TRRS vs TRS audio benefits? I have just learnt that I would need an adaptor to interchange between my ZX2 and ES100 which is a bit of a bore so wondering if I just stick with a TRS jack.


Regarding TRS vs TRRS, it really need to be in combo either with Source/DAP/DAC also HP/IEM.
IMO, TRRS can make u felt the dynamic in low volume.
DD will get more benefit then BA.
the phrase, more power means more dynamics stands here, be advise, when ur ear alrd get used to it, it will be a one way direction to persude SQ... I know this, because this is my situation now.

too much talk... just try, know it ur self

edit : it doesn't mean TRS is below TRRS, most warm ot tube sig still use TRS... and its the most universal SE Jack... u never go wrong...


----------



## hakuzen (Jul 9, 2019)

subwoof3r said:


> Very informative posts, thanks you so much hakuzen
> 
> Just a quick question, the link of the "_Au-Ag Alloy 1% Gold 99% Pure Silver_" is by meter ? (I mean, 1 quantity = 1 meter ?)
> FInished cable price is extremely expensive, maybe thinking to do one by myself soon.


yes, it's price per meter. you'd need 10m to make a 1.2m cable of 8 cores. it's a very good price for that wire, couldn't find it cheaper at taobao (nor the eagle components).

the price of cable 174 is not expensive, if you calculate total cost by adding the plugs, splitter, etc. usual price for a cable using 8 cores of that wire is the double of this.
the time and effort i'd spend trying to diy it is more expensive than the amount they charge.
they made an excellent job with my rhodium plated plugs and soldering work.
if you decide to diy your cable, i wouldn't use rhodium plated plugs (very hard to solder), and i'd take care of tiny strands of the wire (easily broken when preparing the wire or when applying too much heat), and tiny contacts of 2.5mm TRRS jacks (R- contact is particularly small).

i'll might purchase this wire to diy some interconnects, with bigger contacts in plugs (XLR, most).



lukedss said:


> Thanks, might get 174 for my Andro's he is going to do me a deal for a shorter length again-i listed my Forza hybrid cable for sale, I don't like it.
> 
> What are your thoughts on TRRS vs TRS audio benefits? I have just learnt that I would need an adaptor to interchange between my ZX2 and ES100 which is a bit of a bore so wondering if I just stick with a TRS jack.


balanced audio with TRRS connectors (remember you need a balanced source to get balanced sound) provides double power (which isn't needed for most phones), eliminates EMI noise (not needed because length of our phones cables are short), and much decreases crosstalk. i only find useful the latter (although the extra power is also welcome for my planars) in portable gear.
less crosstalk means wider sound stage. this helps to instruments separation and imaging perception. although excess of width can contribute to loose some central image, with blind spots.
you can also use a balanced cable, TRRS ended, with single end (TRS) outputs, by using an adapter, but signal is not balanced in this case (you don't get the mentioned benefits).
if you own and/or plan to use balanced outputs, you'll need TRRS ended cables, which can also be used with single end outputs, thanks to the adapters. there is a section for this kind of adapters in my list of cables


----------



## subwoof3r

hakuzen said:


> yes, it's price per meter. you'd need 10m to make a 1.2m cable of 8 cores. it's a very good price for that wire, couldn't find it cheaper at taobao (nor the eagle components).
> 
> the price of cable 174 is not expensive, if you calculate total cost by adding the plugs, splitter, etc. usual price for a cable using 8 cores of that wire is the double of this.
> the time and effort i'd spend trying to diy it is more expensive than the amount they charge.


You are right, just checked and it cost more to make one by buying all elements than buying a finished cable directly.
Thanks for the hint about Rhodium plating, didn't know it was harder to solder.
Anyway I don't have much skill yet to make cable by my own, so I think I will buy one soon, just need to choose which will be my next cable for very long time. I'm still hesitating between 170 / 171 / 174 for now, choice is hard! 
Still much enjoying my 165 for now.


----------



## hakuzen

subwoof3r said:


> You are right, just checked and it cost more to make one by buying all elements than buying a finished cable directly.
> Thanks for the hint about Rhodium plating, didn't know it was harder to solder.
> Anyway I don't have much skill yet to make cable by my own, so I think I will buy one soon, just need to choose which will be my next cable for very long time. I'm still hesitating between 170 / 171 / 174 for now, choice is hard!
> Still much enjoying my 165 for now.


you are welcome, thanks!

i did notice clear difference between 174 (pure silver) and 171 (pure copper).
if you don't need much bass rumble, because your source+phones combo is dark enough, choose 174: better mids and highs (i like bass in 174, punchy and extended, but notes size is smaller, bass is tighter and a bit thinner)
if you need to keep a more organic sub-bass, choose 171 (it also keeps good mids and highs, better than the rest of my cables, silver plated ones included, except 174, of course).
both are a pure bliss. i know i won't find better sq cables.


----------



## lukedss

balanced audio with TRRS connectors (remember you need a balanced source to get balanced sound) provides double power (which isn't needed for most phones), eliminates EMI noise (not needed because length of our phones cables are short), and much decreases crosstalk. i only find useful the latter (although the extra power is also welcome for my planars) in portable gear.
less crosstalk means wider sound stage. this helps to instruments separation and imaging perception. although excess of width can contribute to loose some central image, with blind spots.
you can also use a balanced cable, TRRS ended, with single end (TRS) outputs, by using an adapter, but signal is not balanced in this case (you don't get the mentioned benefits).
if you own and/or plan to use balanced outputs, you'll need TRRS ended cables, which can also be used with single end outputs, thanks to the adapters. there is a section for this kind of adapters in my list of cables[/QUOTE]

Thank-you, i checked your post but could not find mention of 3.5 TRRS to 3.5 TRS adaptor. I checked the AE links for the various ones but the sellers don't seem to carry this. If you have a recommendation I will take that otherwise I could ask Electro Acousti?


----------



## Cevisi

wich trrs 2.5 cabletyp or cablenwill give my kxxs more treble and stage ?


----------



## hakuzen

lukedss said:


> Thank-you, i checked your post but could not find mention of 3.5 TRRS to 3.5 TRS adaptor. I checked the AE links for the various ones but the sellers don't seem to carry this. If you have a recommendation I will take that otherwise I could ask Electro Acousti?


why would you need a 3.5TRRS to 3.5TRS adapter? balanced cables use 2.5mm TRRS, 4.4mm pentacom, or XLR-4 plug, because they are the most common balanced outputs for phones. 2.5 TRRS is the most used, but it seems than 4.4 plug is being used frequently in new gear (contacts in 2.5 plugs are very small). 3.5mm TRRS (balanced) is rarer.
so you'll get a 2.5mm TRRS or 4.4mm balanced cable, and you'll need a 3.5 TRS to 2.5 TRRS or to 4.4 adapter, in order to be used with single end classic outputs.
my list of 3.5TRS-2.5TRRS(balanced) adapters: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/res...omments-and-links.907998/page-2#post-14985730 (updated it yesterday with some new adds)



Cevisi said:


> wich trrs 2.5 cabletyp or cablenwill give my kxxs more treble and stage ?


cable 174 from electro acousti, without a doubt, but it costs more than your kxxs. you could ask for a 4 cores version of this cable (neotech up-occ silver+gold alloy) to the seller (manufacturer) to check if price is more appropriated for kxxs, because you don't need extreme low resistance cable for a dynamic driver. they also have a neotech frozen up-occ silver plated copper cable, 8 cores, cheaper, and a 4 cores cable of neotech silver+gold alloy mixed with gold plated silver, which surely gives you what you are looking for.

cable 169 from nicehck also fits about treble and stage, but it's mmcx, so you'd need to spend extra $25 for an adapter. silver frozen up-occ plated+copper litz, mixed.

other good options for treble (but not so good for stage) are isn audio S8 or S16 (silver plated copper) from penon, or cable 128 (spc), and others, but these all play in a lower league


----------



## lukedss

hakuzen said:


> why would you need a 3.5TRRS to 3.5TRS adapter?
> 
> I want to use my ZX2 cable (3.5TRRS) with Nickle Amp 3.5mm TRS- i figured its rare i can't find one


----------



## hakuzen (Jul 9, 2019)

lukedss said:


> I want to use my ZX2 cable (3.5TRRS) with Nickle Amp 3.5mm TRS- i figured its rare i can't find one


but that cable is 3.5TRRS BALANCED or 3.5TRRS single end + mic? (because ZX2 doesn't seem to feature balanced output..)
have you tried that cable, directly plugged (no adapter) into nickle amp?


----------



## lukedss

hakuzen said:


> but that cable is 3.5TRRS BALANCED or 3.5TRRS single end + mic? (because ZX2 doesn't seem to feature balanced output..)
> have you tried that cable, directly plugged (no adapter) into nickle amp?



Ah I am learning! So the TRRS reccomendation for the ZX2 is probably just to account for the weak built in amp also seen why people w power hungry heapdhones need to derestrict the volume limiter. 

I have not tried putting the TRRS into the Nickle Amp I will research it. I know they said not to use balanced cables but know I understand that to be something completely different. 


3 research seconds later.."Input/Output Connectors-  3.5mm TRRS (microphone passthrugh)"

Nice!! Thank-you for guiding me through that learning process!! 

So I guess I should have Electro Acousti make my 170 with TRRS jack jor my iSines then, more power the better right?


----------



## warriorpoet (Jul 9, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> better wire than Gu's.
> for 2pins with same wire (but copper), check link of cable 170 in my list (they also have an 8 cores of that wire, but more expensive)


Cable 170 and Gu.Craftsman OCC copper arrived today. I compared both with my previous favorite (Gu.Craftsman 6N Silver).

Gu.Craftsman have updated their jack-side strain relief- it's shorter and MUCH improved.
Gu.Craftsman have updated their splitter- it's in English now. I miss the Kanji, but the change is understandable.

The Electro Acousti Store cable (170) is much thinner and lighter. I can see using this in a professional setting in place of a Plastics One with no adjustments EXCEPT:

The jack is much larger than necessary. It's very clearly a big 'ol chunk of quality, but far oversized for the core size being used. The same goes for the splitter which is almost obscenely large for the size of cable. The cinch flat out does not work (I got the circular wood one).

How do they sound?

Both Gu.Craftsman's pass more signal (3 less steps on the volume for the copper, 5 less for the silver on my Mojo). Both Gu.Craftsman are MUCH more impactful in the bass region, this is especially noticeable in the silver cable. However, this efficiency leads to a smaller perceptible soundstage. The EAS doesn't pass as much signal, but what is there feels more light and balanced, more "true." It could be the thinner wire of the Gu.Craftsman cables forms a less efficient connection per core, or the smaller diameter leads to a more efficient LPF than the AES.

So, if I'm looking to add body or a more intimate space, the GC are my choice, and the silver, in particular, lends a nice feeling of impact.

If I'm looking for a more efficient, light, "flat" feeling, I'm reaching for the AES, despite the niggles. If the AES were available with GC's build quality, I'd take 3. Either way, they're all three great cables, and the GCs in particular feel as if they'd survive a nuclear winter.


----------



## warriorpoet

hakuzen said:


> added new cable *174* to my list: electro acousti 8 cores 28awg neotech up-occ silver(99%)+gold(1%) alloy.
> an excellent pure silver cable, at last. it's a pure pleasure for mids and highs. i also like the detailed bass, but some can miss some bass rumble. if so, check the other cable added, *171* (electro acousti 8 cores neotech frozen up-occ copper litz). my copper dream.
> nicehck cable *169* (4 cores 28awg copper+silver plated copper mixed) is half way between these two.
> 171 and 174 both provide very good conductivity while not being too heavy or thick. i'll add some detailed pics in a few minutes.
> ...


The 4 core is excellent, a couple usability and cosmetic issues aside. You tried the silver/ gold; have you tried the pure 7N(!) silver?

I do have to admit, the copper on 170 is gorgeous, but $10 less for the copper is awful tempting...


----------



## hakuzen (Jul 10, 2019)

lukedss said:


> Ah I am learning! So the TRRS reccomendation for the ZX2 is probably just to account for the weak built in amp also seen why people w power hungry heapdhones need to derestrict the volume limiter.
> 
> I have not tried putting the TRRS into the Nickle Amp I will research it. I know they said not to use balanced cables but know I understand that to be something completely different.
> 
> ...


iems usually don't need much power. having more power when you aren't going to use it means nothing (you'd blow up your ears, and possibly fry your iems, when applying much volume).
i don't know about iSine, though. guess that one needs some respectable juice.
anyway, to get double power (double voltage = +6dB) you need the source features balanced amplifying. please remember this. if you don't own it, but plan to get one, you can purchase the balanced TRRS cable because you'll need it when using a balanced output, and meanwhile, you can use it in single end outputs by using an adapter (but in this case, single end output, you don't get extra power, nor crosstalk decrease; the cable does nothing).



warriorpoet said:


> Cable 170 and Gu.Craftsman OCC copper arrived today. I compared both with my previous favorite (Gu.Craftsman 6N Silver).
> 
> Gu.Craftsman have updated their jack-side strain relief- it's shorter and MUCH improved.
> Gu.Craftsman have updated their splitter- it's in English now. I miss the Kanji, but the change is understandable.
> ...


thanks for your impressions about cables i adore!
nice to see Gu has improved the plug strain relief.
Gu.Craftsman cables (133 in my list) have lower resistance than electro acousti's cable 170, because of their total section. they should be more efficient, but this wouldn't mean much difference in volume. you probably have to raise the volume to feel the bass you like. it's interesting what you mention about the relation of bass and thickness of wire; the strands have similar diameter in both cables (0.08mm), but total section is bigger in GU cables. when comparing 170 and 171 (8 cores), my impression was of 171 having slightly more bass, but can't confirm it, it might was bias or not well matched volume.
more people report that up-occ copper cables provide tighter bass than other copper wires. and i say up-occ copper wire is nearer to silver attributes than other copper wires. i personally like this.

edit: forgot to tell.. yea 4 cores cable is thin for the chin slider (wood one also here). i'll might add a silicone o-ring to get it tighter, because i much use the slider.
while 8 cores slider (metal one) is enough tight, it's even a bit difficult to move



warriorpoet said:


> The 4 core is excellent, a couple usability and cosmetic issues aside. You tried the silver/ gold; have you tried the pure 7N(!) silver?
> 
> I do have to admit, the copper on 170 is gorgeous, but $10 less for the copper is awful tempting...


nope, cable 174 is my first confirmed pure silver one (well, with a hint of gold). was waiting for 8 cores of frozen up-occ silver plated copper litz, but when i saw the chance to try neotech silver+gold alloy cable (had heard very good impressions of this wire), didn't doubt of trying it. electro acousti has added some more cables to their stock recently. i'd try all based on neotech wires


----------



## fokta

Take a hit on 174 cable custom (4 core only) price reduce to USD 110.
We will see how it goes....


----------



## hakuzen

fokta said:


> Take a hit on 174 cable custom (4 core only) price reduce to USD 110.
> We will see how it goes....


that's a good decision to taste the neotech silver+gold alloy at more affordable price


----------



## warriorpoet

hakuzen said:


> thanks for your impressions about cables i adore!
> nice to see Gu has improved the plug strain relief.
> Gu.Craftsman cables (133 in my list) have lower resistance than electro acousti's cable 170, because of their total section. they should be more efficient, but this wouldn't mean much difference in volume. you probably have to raise the volume to feel the bass you like. it's interesting what you mention about the relation of bass and thickness of wire; the strands have similar diameter in both cables (0.08mm), but total section is bigger in GU cables. when comparing 170 and 171 (8 cores), my impression was of 171 having slightly more bass, but can't confirm it, it might was bias or not well matched volume.
> more people report that up-occ copper cables provide tighter bass than other copper wires. and i say up-occ copper wire is nearer to silver attributes than other copper wires. i personally like this.
> ...


Unfortunately I can't afford to try all LOL.

I have some clear heatshrink on order for the Neotech 4 core. If I can get that under the wood slide, it'll make a nice slider. If the fittings were smaller, this might make a great CIEM cabel for onstage use; it's very solidly built.

From my experience (related field), capacitance can be cumulative over multiple strands. This isn't necessarily always the case due to a variety of factors, but, if were to guess (and I _am _guessing here), that's what's happening with the Gu cables- a stronger LPF effect, passing more signal (lower resistance) but with less highs, creating the impression of a stronger bass. The silver cable passes more signal (less resistance), and has the most noticeable bass (really impactful).

This is speculation on my part since I don't have all the particulars on-hand. I do enjoy all three cables, and you are right, the UP-OCC cable is remarkably bright compared to common impressions of copper cables. Of all the cables I have here, the Gu.Craftsman is the "bassiest" (for reasons articulated above), which flies in the face of conventional wisdom for sure.

re; silver + gold cable. 

Gold is less conductive, and sterling is less pure than 7N OCC silver (92.5% vs 99.99998%), yes? It seems that would be an "inferior" material for cable, if signal purity is what you're after, that is.

Here's the 7N silver, but it's not cryo, as you pointed out, FWIW: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...98-4c15-af25-7f52d4d728a3&transAbTest=ae803_3.


----------



## warriorpoet

fokta said:


> Take a hit on 174 cable custom (4 core only) price reduce to USD 110.
> We will see how it goes....


Do you have a link? I'd love a thinner silver cable for stage us.


----------



## warriorpoet

Oh wow, they do custom cables! This is excellent. I just ordered a 4x 26AWG 7N UPOCC silver cable with the smallest fixtures for stage use. Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## hakuzen

warriorpoet said:


> Unfortunately I can't afford to try all LOL.
> 
> I have some clear heatshrink on order for the Neotech 4 core. If I can get that under the wood slide, it'll make a nice slider. If the fittings were smaller, this might make a great CIEM cabel for onstage use; it's very solidly built.
> 
> ...





warriorpoet said:


> Oh wow, they do custom cables! This is excellent. I just ordered a 4x 26AWG 7N UPOCC silver cable with the smallest fixtures for stage use. Thank you for the heads up!


although they don't state explicitly that their neotech wires are cryo treated, they are (check the "cryo" tip stamped on the reels).
the silver cable of your link is cryo treated, but no litz.

i'm measuring capacitance between + and - (or ground) wires now (you can check the measurements in my list, for a few cables).
more cores, more capacitance. the highest (by far) from the few cables measured was isn audio C16, 16 cores. curiously, it's one of the bassiest cables in my stock.
while up-occ litz cables measure less capacitance than other equivalent (in number of cores and thickness) cables. curiously, they are perceived as flatter, or even brighter.
so your guess of low pass filter effect has got sense.
however, fr measurements should show that difference, although it was small. i have to do a new set of fr, disto, crosstalk, etc. measurements for different cables..


----------



## lukedss

He finished mine


----------



## fokta

hakuzen said:


> that's a good decision to taste the neotech silver+gold alloy at more affordable price


well... My exp, if more then 4 core... it always goes to warm Sound sig... so better choose something that I know... 
For 4 core, and if the material is true... its a good deal... 



warriorpoet said:


> Do you have a link? I'd love a thinner silver cable for stage us.


U just message the guy, when order, he will adjust the order customedly, before u paid.. 

I see u already doing it also


----------



## subwoof3r

lukedss said:


> He finished mine


Did you asked for those specific Y-splitters and plug (to reduce the price, maybe?) looks like it's not the usual Eagle ones


----------



## lukedss

subwoof3r said:


> Did you asked for those specific Y-splitters and plug (to reduce the price, maybe?) looks like it's not the usual Eagle ones



Micro splitter as it's for portable use that's all I asked. Should I have any concerns about this plug?


----------



## fokta (Jul 10, 2019)

subwoof3r said:


> Did you asked for those specific Y-splitters and plug (to reduce the price, maybe?) looks like it's not the usual Eagle ones


by the brand logo, is Eidolic jack... consider not cheap.. but there's fake also, so we just wait until he got it...

 
Original Eidolic 2.5 TRRS can cost us Usd 10-15... CMIIW


----------



## lukedss

fokta said:


> by the brand logo, is Eidolic jack... consider not cheap.. but there's fake also, so we just wait until he got it...



Ha thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------



## fokta

lukedss said:


> Ha thanks for the vote of confidence!


well, if it sound better, just think u get the whole package...

just feel the build quality material... the ori Eidolic felt sandy surface... 

I am not a perfectionist which even need to resolder all connection with better material (which in my community is exist to find perfection...)


----------



## falcoon

Hi,

I'm looking for a good quality adapter: 3.5mm TRRS Balanced Male to 4.4mm Female, is there any recommended adapters?


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

falcoon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a good quality adapter: 3.5mm TRRS Balanced Male to 4.4mm Female, is there any recommended adapters?



Yup. Fiio makes one. And I use one from Musashino Label: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/musashino-4-4mm-3-5mm-adapter-sony-wm1z-wm1a.861889/#post-13759974


----------



## falcoon

Quasimodosbelfry said:


> Yup. Fiio makes one. And I use one from Musashino Label: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/musashino-4-4mm-3-5mm-adapter-sony-wm1z-wm1a.861889/#post-13759974



The Fiio + Musashino you've linked are Both SE (Single Ended) not Balanced.


----------



## subwoof3r (Jul 11, 2019)

Well, I have the choice of the pure silver 8 cores at electro acousti for 160$ or the *FiiO LC-3.5D* for 109$ (4 cores) then.
Currently trying to comunicate with electro acousti store to get the same 8 cores pure silver he purpose but with 4 wires.
I stay you guys tuned for the final price he will offer me
_*edit* : price is 125$ for a 4 cores version of the pure silver
*edit2* : just checked but the official page has been updated with 4 cores now directly available! https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33049568537.html
*edit3* : ok here we go guys! just ordered the pure silver 4 cores from acousti store ! @hakuzen you will need to find a cable number for it (*175*?) . Can't wait to receive this masterpiece _


----------



## hakuzen (Jul 11, 2019)

fokta said:


> by the brand logo, is Eidolic jack... consider not cheap.. but there's fake also, so we just wait until he got it...
> 
> 
> Original Eidolic 2.5 TRRS can cost us Usd 10-15... CMIIW


yea, the eidolic mini seems to be eidolic "styled". i was able to find it at many shops of taobao for cheap. while the eagle one, couldn't find counterfeits.
for 8 cores, the eagle is better option (more spacious, and you can try a true rhodium plated plug, while avoiding the hard solder work on it).
the minis are suitable if you look for smaller plugs, to use with narrower cables (4 cores).



subwoof3r said:


> Well, I have the choice of the pure silver 8 cores at electro acousti for 160$ or the *FiiO LC-3.5D* for 109$ (4 cores) then.
> Currently trying to comunicate with electro acousti store to get the same 8 cores pure silver he purpose but with 4 wires.
> I stay you guys tuned for the final price he will offer me
> _*edit* : price is 125$ for a 4 cores version of the pure silver
> ...


this is a great new!
for dynamic drivers, like those used in your earbuds, resistance is not such important (with the exception of extreme low phones resistance, or very hard to drive phones).
so the 4 cores version is a more affordable option and it's welcome. let's reserve number 173 for it (170/171: 4/8 cores up-occ copper; 173/174: 4/8 cores up-occ silver+gold). this is why i use spaced numbering 
remember that this true silver cable helps to bass get tighter, more detailed, but less rumble. for more bass, try 170/171 instead.
looking forward your impressions (and from all who are trying them too); congrats! =))


----------



## fokta (Jul 11, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> yea, the eidolic mini seems to be eidolic "styled". i was able to find it at many shops of taobao for cheap. while the eagle one, couldn't find counterfeits.
> for 8 cores, the eagle is better option (more spacious, and you can try a true rhodium plated plug, while avoiding the hard solder work on it).
> the minis are suitable if you look for smaller plugs, to use with narrower cables (4 cores).
> 
> ...


u mean 173 is Ag AU 4 core right?

can not wait for this to come...


----------



## hakuzen

fokta said:


> u mean 173 is Ag AU 4 core right?
> 
> can not wait for this to come...


yup


----------



## PhonoPhi

hakuzen said:


> although they don't state explicitly that their neotech wires are cryo treated, they are (check the "cryo" tip stamped on the reels).
> the silver cable of your link is cryo treated, but no litz.
> 
> i'm measuring capacitance between + and - (or ground) wires now (you can check the measurements in my list, for a few cables).
> ...


It would be great to get measurements. With the general consensus on human ear sensitivity to detectable fluctuations being ~ 1 dB, it should be measurable.
I could not find any conclusive evidence how capacitance of cables really matter - but if it documentably does - selling adjustable capacitors may be a great HiFi business  

In the context of impressions vs. measurements, it is really amusing to read subjective descriptions how silver-plated cables make perceptible difference while in most cases it is not pure silver (and alloys have much worse conductivity) or not silver at  all...


----------



## Craftsman

I recently purchased a TRN 8 core bi-colour cable (056) - yes, the one that has 5 of the 8 cores connected. I can report that nothing has changed -> The cable's resistance still the same as earlier reported.  It seems that TRN hasn't done anything to address the situation or at least done anything with the existing stock at their retailers.  I'm currently trying to get the AliExpress vendor to refund my purchase.

I purchased the cable without reading through the entire 134 pages of this thread and followed the various reviews on other sites.


----------



## Extrasensory (Jul 13, 2019)

Has anyone tried BGVP 6N 8 Core OCC Hybrid Silver Silk Foil?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33016854473.html (The retail price in my country is currently around $81)

I believe this cable comes as stock cable for BGVP DM7 & BGVP ArtMagic V12 ($1299 IEM).

Edit: Today the price went up to $75.23. It was below $50 yesterday.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33014049746.html This seller also has it.


----------



## MadDane

Craftsman said:


> I recently purchased a TRN 8 core bi-colour cable (056) - yes, the one that has 5 of the 8 cores connected. I can report that nothing has changed -> The cable's resistance still the same as earlier reported.  It seems that TRN hasn't done anything to address the situation or at least done anything with the existing stock at their retailers.  I'm currently trying to get the AliExpress vendor to refund my purchase.
> 
> I purchased the cable without reading through the entire 134 pages of this thread and followed the various reviews on other sites.



Good to know.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Craftsman said:


> I recently purchased a TRN 8 core bi-colour cable (056) - yes, the one that has 5 of the 8 cores connected. I can report that nothing has changed -> The cable's resistance still the same as earlier reported.  It seems that TRN hasn't done anything to address the situation or at least done anything with the existing stock at their retailers.  I'm currently trying to get the AliExpress vendor to refund my purchase.
> 
> I purchased the cable without reading through the entire 134 pages of this thread and followed the various reviews on other sites.



Good luck on the refund. Its probably better to just use the cable and enjoy it. Its not like there is bad sound coming from it and the cable itself is flexable and soft. Of course I am one to talk. I have 5 of them and all have been banished to the drawer of shame for eternity for no other reason then just mental ones.


----------



## Sonic Defender

The least expensive, guaranteed best bang for your buck cable is the stock cable that came with your gear. You already paid for it and it works perfectly.


----------



## Goh77

Has anyone tried Fearless audio cable : https://www.linsoul.com/product-page/fearless-audio-iem-upgrade-cable


----------



## zombywoof

Sonic Defender said:


> The least expensive, guaranteed best bang for your buck cable is the stock cable that came with your gear. You already paid for it and it works perfectly.



Interesting to follow this thread, but I agree with this observation.  Following some of the Campfire Audio threads, as well, and there seems to be a great deal of effort on the part of some members to find a better cable (upgrade?) than one supplied by CA.  I have several CA IEM’s and find the cables to be exceptional.


----------



## hakuzen

Sonic Defender said:


> The least expensive, guaranteed best bang for your buck cable is the stock cable that came with your gear. You already paid for it and it works perfectly.





zombywoof said:


> Interesting to follow this thread, but I agree with this observation.  Following some of the Campfire Audio threads, as well, and there seems to be a great deal of effort on the part of some members to find a better cable (upgrade?) than one supplied by CA.  I have several CA IEM’s and find the cables to be exceptional.


when the stock cable is decent enough, i agree there wouldn't be noticeable difference by using a cheap "upgrade" cable.
but when using BA based iems, an stock cable having resistance above 1ohm (together with source's output impedance), can lead to noticeable tonal alteration (specially in highs).
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/res...omments-and-links.907998/page-3#post-15060900


----------



## zombywoof

hakuzen said:


> when the stock cable is decent enough, i agree there wouldn't be noticeable difference by using a cheap "upgrade" cable.
> but when using BA based iems, an stock cable having resistance above 1ohm (together with source's output impedance), can lead to noticeable tonal alteration (specially in highs).
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/res...omments-and-links.907998/page-3#post-15060900



Thanks.  I am new to this cable discussion.  Taking output impedance of the source out of the equation for the moment (I am most often using iPod Classic 160Gb - latest model), have you measured any of the ALO/Campfire Litz cables?  How do they fare?


----------



## hakuzen

zombywoof said:


> Thanks.  I am new to this cable discussion.  Taking output impedance of the source out of the equation for the moment (I am most often using iPod Classic 160Gb - latest model), have you measured any of the ALO/Campfire Litz cables?  How do they fare?


nope, sorry, the only iem cables i've measured are those included in my list


----------



## Craftsman

Sonic Defender said:


> The least expensive, guaranteed best bang for your buck cable is the stock cable that came with your gear. You already paid for it and it works perfectly.


Depends on what was supplied with the gear...

My OE cable (a 4 core) measures a resistance of 680 mOhm vs what's typically scene on this thread of in the 200 mOhm.  Also, the cable itself isn't what's considered user friendly as it tangles easily.


----------



## Craftsman

hakuzen said:


> when the stock cable is decent enough, i agree there wouldn't be noticeable difference by using a cheap "upgrade" cable.
> but when using BA based iems, an stock cable having resistance above 1ohm (together with source's output impedance), can lead to noticeable tonal alteration (specially in highs).
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/res...omments-and-links.907998/page-3#post-15060900


Plus, if the resistance isn't approx. equal across the two channels (as in the TRN 8 core bicolour cable), you might get tonal alteration differences between the left and right.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Craftsman said:


> Depends on what was supplied with the gear...
> 
> My OE cable (a 4 core) measures a resistance of 680 mOhm vs what's typically scene on this thread of in the 200 mOhm.  Also, the cable itself isn't what's considered user friendly as it tangles easily.


There is no way those resistance differences have any impact whatsoever on the sound. Tangling cable, ok that makes sense for sure.


----------



## Craftsman

Sonic Defender said:


> There is no way those resistance differences have any impact whatsoever on the sound. Tangling cable, ok that makes sense for sure.



I'll just refer you back to the previous post about resistance - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-134#post-15060928 - as well as to the linked post here - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/res...omments-and-links.907998/page-3#post-15060900 - since I have BAs in my IEMs.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Craftsman said:


> I'll just refer you back to the previous post about resistance - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-134#post-15060928 - as well as to the linked post here - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/res...omments-and-links.907998/page-3#post-15060900 - since I have BAs in my IEMs.


So here I'll be honest and say that I know nothing about using IEM and BA gear, straight up. So are you saying that differences that small effect a BA driver, and these effects have been demonstrated to be audible? If so, then that would be my bad. Those differences in resistance that you were quoting seem inconsequential to me, but only in the world of full sized headphones so I can absolutely see how I would/could be wrong. Thanks for sharing, I try to learn wherever I go.


----------



## Craftsman (Jul 14, 2019)

Sonic Defender said:


> So here I'll be honest and say that I know nothing about using IEM and BA gear, straight up. So are you saying that differences that small effect a BA driver, and these effects have been demonstrated to be audible? If so, then that would be my bad. Those differences in resistance that you were quoting seem inconsequential to me, but only in the world of full sized headphones so I can absolutely see how I would/could be wrong. Thanks for sharing, I try to learn wherever I go.



I'm actually as knowledgeable about these things as you are.  I'm relying on people like 




*hakuzen*
to provide guidence from their expertise.

Personally, IMHO, if there was a difference of 100 mOhm over a potential 1 Ohm difference, I would be in your camp of how much of a difference can there be?  However, between the OE cable and an 'average' cheap-o cable of almost 500 mOhm (or 50%), there may be an argument that can be made. Now if you assume this to be true, then cables like the TRN 8 core cable which has wide variations of resistance between the Left and the Right channels, may affect the 'balance' of the tonal response between channels rather than just a small variation in volume (which I believe was calculated out to 0.2 decibels).


----------



## Craftsman (Jul 14, 2019)

Just an update on that TRN 8 core bicolour cable, I dissected it but instead of sawing the plug casing in half, I used a heat gun and softened the glue and pulled it apart.  I can verify that 2 of the 8 cores are not connected with 3 grounds are connected and 2 for one channel and 1 for another also connected.

Update - I can also confirm as reported by @Slater that the two unconnected cores at the 3.5mm jack side of things are connected at the 2-pin end.  Therefore, in theory, with a new 3.5mm jack, a bit of soldering skills, and some knowledge of how to properly and effectively remove any coatings and the fiberous material included in the silver coloured core, the cable can be rebuilt for the price of a 3.5mm jack. The result should be a cable with resistance measurements under 200 mOhm (most likely in the 150 mOhm range if done properly) if we use past measurements as a guide.

Now of course, the question is what's a good recommended 3.5mm jack? I was thinking of this one from Aliexpress for under $2 shipped - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32885636910.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.4c0e3c00a1MZJ4.  I like the fact that it has the proper holes to put the wires into prior to soldering for a good secure connection rather than just trying to solder them on to a flat surface.


----------



## fokta

it seems my 173 already arrived at  home.... so let me try later after going back home


----------



## fokta (Jul 15, 2019)

173, quite bling2...
first impression.. quite luxurious cable... Got the rhodium jack...

sound Impression, first I noticed, Micro detail & Soundstage really appear...
yes, Hakuzen was right, rumble decrease, Bass punchier, but very tight...


----------



## courierdriver

I'm hoping someone like @hakuzen or @Slater might be able to help me out here. I finally got to start listening to my new TFZ No.3 last night and wanted to swap out the stock 3.5 mm cable for my JCally 2.5 mm balanced one, which I am currently using on my KZ ZS10 PRO. I have another identical JCally cable on the way, because it appeared in pictures that the TFZ No.3 was using the same type of C connector 2 pin that the KZ uses, and I wanted one to use as well with the No.3. It turns out that the raised connection port on the No.3 is slightly larger than the KZ'S and the shroud on the JCally cable is just a bit too small to pass over the raised connector, so I cant get the JCally cable to fit. A search on Aliexpress turned up nothing I could find. I am really bummed out, because I really like to use all my earphones in balanced mode from my Fiio Q1MK2. Does anyone know if there are any balanced 2.5 cables out there with that C type connection system, that will fit the TFZ No.3? Has anyone tried to mod one of these cable connectors in an effort to get it to fit? Looking at the No.3 stock cable, I can tell that the diameter opening is just a smidge bigger than the JCally's. Was wondering about maybe trying to scrape out some of the plastic shrouding inside the JCally cable to make the opening a bit bigger but I have no idea if this will work, or even what kind of tool would be small and sharp enough to attempt this. Anyone have any advice on this for me? Thanks!


----------



## Slater

The only TFZ I own is the Series 2, which I assume has the same connector as the Series 3.

Anyways, the socket on the IEM is _similar_ but a slightly different shape. The TFZ cable fits on the ZS10 Pro, but the JC Ally and KZ “Paragraph C” cables do not fit the TFZ.

You have 2 options:

1. Use a regular 2-pin cable on the TFZ (but it will stick up a little)
2. Take an Xacto blade and shave down the corners of the TFZ socket so the shape is more like the KZ Paragraph C shape. Then the KZ and JC Ally cables will fit the TFZ.


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> The only TFZ I own is the Series 2, which I assume has the same connector as the Series 3.
> 
> Anyways, the socket on the IEM is _similar_ but a slightly different shape. The TFZ cable fits on the ZS10 Pro, but the JC Ally and KZ “Paragraph C” cables do not fit the TFZ.
> 
> ...


Thanks, bro! I knew you would be the first to respond! Lol! I'm using a silver and gold balanced TRN cable on them at the moment, but I'm a bit worried about the possible strain on the pins. Don't care too much about the cable, but I definitely don't want the pins to break off inside the iem. I might just use the stock cable for a while, out of the 3.5 out on my Fiio, until someone comes up with a balanced upgrade cable that actually fits these things. Why does every iem manufacturer seem to want to reinvent the wheel, when it comes to connection options? What's wrong with a standard 2 pin or mmcx? I gotta stop myself before I explode into a rant. As far as the iem "surgery"... I don't own a Xacto knife, only a box cutter. To paraphrase Bones from Star Trek: "Damnit, Jim!...I'm a courierdriver, not a surgeon!" Lol! Anyways, man...thanks for the suggestions. TBH, at this early point, I'm not even sure I will be keeping the No.3. Gonna break them in a while more, but so far...they are number 3 on my list! I like my KPE and ZS10 PRO  much more...but I'm gonna give the TFZ a fair shake before I decide if I wanna sell them or not.


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> The only TFZ I own is the Series 2, which I assume has the same connector as the Series 3.
> 
> Anyways, the socket on the IEM is _similar_ but a slightly different shape. The TFZ cable fits on the ZS10 Pro, but the JC Ally and KZ “Paragraph C” cables do not fit the TFZ.
> 
> ...



I don't have any 2.5 style cables but I can confirm the kz para c type cable can't fit the TFZ no. 3 (only realized and tested it now after you  guys posted this). Although i tried the nicehck 8 core cable and it fits the no. 3 but sticks out a bit.
It's quite a bummer if you want to use 2.5 cables though.


----------



## warriorpoet

hakuzen said:


> when the stock cable is decent enough, i agree there wouldn't be noticeable difference by using a cheap "upgrade" cable.
> but when using BA based iems, an stock cable having resistance above 1ohm (together with source's output impedance), can lead to noticeable tonal alteration (specially in highs).
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/res...omments-and-links.907998/page-3#post-15060900


This is 100% correct, and I have confirmed this with 4 separate cables and a particularly troublesome, but brilliant, set of IEMs. The problem is, the stock cable works, but far less well than it should, and is noticeably improved by simple replacement.


----------



## courierdriver

baskingshark said:


> I don't have any 2.5 style cables but I can confirm the kz para c type cable can't fit the TFZ no. 3 (only realized and tested it now after you  guys posted this). Although i tried the nicehck 8 core cable and it fits the no. 3 but sticks out a bit.
> It's quite a bummer if you want to use 2.5 cables though.


Yeah, I would've thought that the Para C type connection style would have been kinda standardized, since it's kinda a unique style of connection method. Guess I was wrong. Before I discovered my KZ ZS10 PRO (and from what I've seen, the ZSN/PRO), I'd never heard of or seen this type of 2 pin connector. Other brands like Moondrop KPE and Fearless (and many others) use more traditional standard or recessed 2 pins. I get how these Paragraph C type connections help prevent accidental breakage, but I sure wish there was a more standardized measurement/fit for this type of connector. It puts the consumer at a real disadvantage because there's no way (at the moment , anyway) to be able to upgrade the cable. TFZ themselves, don't even offer an upgrade cable or a balanced version, unless you get the Ti version, which is substantially more expansive. Even then, no balanced options. The cables don't even come with a chin cinch/slider. Wish they would've designed the iem to accommodate different cable options. So far, based on this, and the fact that the SQ isn't really blowing me away, I'm not very impressed by this set.


----------



## fokta (Jul 16, 2019)

fokta said:


> 173, quite bling2...
> first impression.. quite luxurious cable... Got the rhodium jack...
> 
> sound Impression, first I noticed, Micro detail & Soundstage really appear...
> yes, Hakuzen was right, rumble decrease, Bass punchier, but very tight...


10 hour break in, 173.


 

Continuing Impression,
Material : The 2.5mm Rhodium Jack makes the cable looks damn good, even the Y-Splitter looks and feel heavy, not a regular material. MMCX looks usual but when u touch it, its different.

As expected, it's neutral but tends to Bright. Still have puncy bass.
The additional I heard is the High become airy...
The Micro detail in High makes you feel Wider soundstage.

Will get back after 1 week.


----------



## hakuzen (Jul 16, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> I'm hoping someone like @hakuzen or @Slater might be able to help me out here. I finally got to start listening to my new TFZ No.3 last night and wanted to swap out the stock 3.5 mm cable for my JCally 2.5 mm balanced one, which I am currently using on my KZ ZS10 PRO. I have another identical JCally cable on the way, because it appeared in pictures that the TFZ No.3 was using the same type of C connector 2 pin that the KZ uses, and I wanted one to use as well with the No.3. It turns out that the raised connection port on the No.3 is slightly larger than the KZ'S and the shroud on the JCally cable is just a bit too small to pass over the raised connector, so I cant get the JCally cable to fit. A search on Aliexpress turned up nothing I could find. I am really bummed out, because I really like to use all my earphones in balanced mode from my Fiio Q1MK2. Does anyone know if there are any balanced 2.5 cables out there with that C type connection system, that will fit the TFZ No.3? Has anyone tried to mod one of these cable connectors in an effort to get it to fit? Looking at the No.3 stock cable, I can tell that the diameter opening is just a smidge bigger than the JCally's. Was wondering about maybe trying to scrape out some of the plastic shrouding inside the JCally cable to make the opening a bit bigger but I have no idea if this will work, or even what kind of tool would be small and sharp enough to attempt this. Anyone have any advice on this for me? Thanks!


i don't own any TFZ, so can't help. @Slater's suggestion of filing the housing of the pins a bit looks the best solution.



fokta said:


> 10 hour break in, 173.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your impressions! They match mines 100%.
I noticed bigger sound stage with this cable, mainly deeper (better layering), but also wider and maybe taller.

The Eagle rhodium plug is made of beryllium copper, gold plated, and rhodium plated over the gold plating. It's a very good quality plug, and costs 6x the price of every plug used in the chinese cables from my stock; most of them are made of brass, with a thin gold plating.
Look is also premium.
For DIY, I'd choose the Eagle gold plated version (no rhodium plating), because my solder skills are already low.


BTW, Electro Acousti Store (cables 173-174 and 170-171 in my list) has added several new shipping methods now (cheaper than Aliexpress Premium shipping, or even free) and some cheaper cables. With this new total price, I can say they are the best value up-occ cables available in Aliexpress (thanks to their variety of wires and terminations, and quality of the components). Oh my... this is a danger for my wallet..
Those who were suffering high shipping costs to their countries, check now the alternatives.


----------



## subwoof3r

My 173 has been shipped yesterday (at 2 days before the automatic order cancel), can't wait to receive it 
If confirmed from my side, the impressions I read here are exactly what I'm looking for.
But be sure that my next cable will be again an UP-OCC (frozen this time) material based


----------



## fokta (Jul 16, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> i don't own any TFZ, so can't help. @Slater's suggestion of filing the housing of the pins a bit looks the best solution.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your impressions! They match mines 100%.
> ...


Never thought Taller Soundstage, but yes, the micro detail in high appears to create that.
After Brain burn in... rumble can be present, but depends on songs.
Example, on Billie Eilish album, Rumble still there, compare to 130.


BTW, below is the picture of the jack rhodium... dunno why, I love watching this

prob this is my first time having this...


----------



## Palash

falcoon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a good quality adapter: 3.5mm TRRS Balanced Male to 4.4mm Female, is there any recommended adapters?


I am using this adapters. 
https://penonaudio.com/penon-hifi-balanced-adapter-cable.html


----------



## Palash

ISN Audio S4 , One of the best cable. Even better than my Effect audio Origin. Detailed impression coming soon.


----------



## falcoon

Palash said:


> I am using this adapters.
> https://penonaudio.com/penon-hifi-balanced-adapter-cable.html



Thanks.


----------



## subwoof3r

fokta said:


> BTW, below is the picture of the jack rhodium... dunno why, I love watching this
> 
> prob this is my first time having this...


Nice, those Eagle plugs looks very premium and high quality. I think I will order 1 or 2 pairs for later DIY project. Now I understand their price.
I appreciate the space on it which makes soldering task more easy.
The only reluctant side is the shipping cost to France (at least), which is the same as ordering another plug itself, but Electro Acousti store looks finally serious.


----------



## hakuzen

subwoof3r said:


> Nice, those Eagle plugs looks very premium and high quality. I think I will order 1 or 2 pairs for later DIY project. Now I understand their price.
> I appreciate the space on it which makes soldering task more easy.
> The only reluctant side is the shipping cost to France (at least), which is the same as ordering another plug itself, but Electro Acousti store looks finally serious.


Electro Acousti has added several new shipping methods, cheaper than Aliexpress Premium shipping (which used DHL to Spain). Now I can select ePack, Aliexpress Standard Shipping, and others.
Check it, because shipping costs aren't a no-no anymore.

For DIY, consider also the gold plated version, besides of the gold+rodhium plated version, because rhodium plated contacts may require extra heat, flux, and even sanding the plating (you get extra durability, as a gift for your extra effort).


----------



## subwoof3r

hakuzen said:


> Electro Acousti has added several new shipping methods, cheaper than Aliexpress Premium shipping (which used DHL to Spain). Now I can select ePack, Aliexpress Standard Shipping, and others.
> Check it, because shipping costs aren't a no-no anymore.
> 
> For DIY, consider also the gold plated version, besides of the gold+rodhium plated version, because rhodium plated contacts may require extra heat, flux, and even sanding the plating (you get extra durability, as a gift for your extra effort).


You are right, I totally forgot the new shipping methods frm the seller. Now its better: 3.84$ for plug shipment (ali standard), thank you 
I will order the gold plated version, as what you said affraid me concerning the rodhium soldering difficulty 
Looks like the seller has no direct standard 3.5mm, right? (yeah, I'm still oldschool! haha), can only see 2.5mm (so I will need to use an adapter which I prefer to avoid)


----------



## fokta

Palash said:


> ISN Audio S4 , One of the best cable. Even better than my Effect audio Origin. Detailed impression coming soon.


wow... just realize, the price is more expensive then the S16... so i believe the cable material is different


----------



## hakuzen

subwoof3r said:


> You are right, I totally forgot the new shipping methods frm the seller. Now its better: 3.84$ for plug shipment (ali standard), thank you
> I will order the gold plated version, as what you said affraid me concerning the rodhium soldering difficulty
> Looks like the seller has no direct standard 3.5mm, right? (yeah, I'm still oldschool! haha), can only see 2.5mm (so I will need to use an adapter which I prefer to avoid)


They only stock gold+rodhium plated version in 3.5mm. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007579285.html
Don't know if gold plated version in 3.5mm exists and if they can stock it; ask them.
In my case, after getting some balanced sources, every cable I buy uses a balanced plug. The penalization of needing an adapter when using it with single end outputs, is compensated by the versatility: they can be used with both types of output.
I've not tried soldering on rhodium plated contacts, but heard of the extra effort from people who have tried. Guess if you can sand the plating using an small file, it will be easier. Anyway, you can ask to Electro Acousti guys before ordering, because they solder on these plugs quite well (the resistance of R- signal is even with the others, after soldering two 28awg cores on a really tiny plated contact).



fokta said:


> wow... just realize, the price is more expensive then the S16... so i believe the cable material is different


I don't own S4, but sure it uses different wire. by specifications, look and price, guess it uses same wire than cable 128 of my list.


----------



## Palash

fokta said:


> wow... just realize, the price is more expensive then the S16... so i believe the cable material is different


Yes the cable material is different. The cable is soft and very light weight.


----------



## MadDane

Nice


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Any Recommendation for _*PURE COPPER*_ 2.5mm Balanced MMCX Cable around $100 USD?


----------



## hakuzen (Jul 21, 2019)

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Any Recommendation for _*PURE COPPER*_ 2.5mm Balanced MMCX Cable around $100 USD?


1- cable 170 (neotech frozen up-occ copper litz, 4 cores; 8 cores version, cable 171 costs more than $100)
2- cable 165 (neotech frozen up-occ copper no-litz) or no-litz version of cable 170 (also in same store)
3- cable 125 (bolder bass than up-occ wires, but smaller soundstage)
4- cable 133, copper version (in the line of 125 sound, maybe not so bold bass, but plugs and build are better).
5- cable 140 (very good sound with a light, thin, and very flexible cable, if you need these attributes).
most of these use to be below $80, and even cheaper.
for higher price but superb value, cable 171.

edit: forgot my beloved cable 133, which is a bit more expensive, but can be found below $100 sometimes


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

hakuzen said:


> 1- cable 170 (neotech frozen up-occ copper litz, 4 cores; 8 cores version, cable 171 costs more than $100)
> 2- cable 165 (neotech frozen up-occ copper no-litz) or no-litz version of cable 170 (also in same store)
> 3- cable 125 (bolder bass than up-occ wires, but smaller soundstage)
> all these use to be below $80, and even cheaper.
> for higher price but superb value, cable 171.



Are you referring to Building your own cable? I'm looking for Pre-Built that I can just buy or have someone built is for me.


----------



## hakuzen

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Are you referring to Building your own cable? I'm looking for Pre-Built that I can just buy or have someone built is for me.


they are pre-built cables..
check my list of cables in my signature (you'll find what are these cryptic numbers):
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/


----------



## Palash

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Any Recommendation for _*PURE COPPER*_ 2.5mm Balanced MMCX Cable around $100 USD?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007909452.html
or 
https://penonaudio.com/penon-fiery.html


----------



## dairy

Does anyone have experience, or have any ideas as to how good this cable is? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32851633503.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_5853006.pic_16


----------



## superuser1

dairy said:


> Does anyone have experience, or have any ideas as to how good this cable is? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32851633503.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_5853006.pic_16


Which iem do you want to use the cable with?


----------



## dairy

superuser1 said:


> Which iem do you want to use the cable with?



I actually already have this cable but don't have the equipment to measure it. I'm currently using them with my Final E5000s after the original cable broke and am wondering if it'll make much of a difference if I upgrade the cable, especially as it's a dynamic driver.


----------



## lukedss (Jul 18, 2019)

lukedss said:


> Ha thanks for the vote of confidence!



Cable is amazing, lighter than i thought, beautiful looking. Will update with photos. The 2 Pin .78 doesn't click seal with my iSine which is disappointing but not his fault.

Need an interconnect now, did someone on here talking about getting some made from 24 or 28AWG?

He will make me an interconnect, I always wanted a Fatty stubby one, maybe I will have him do it in silver for the bling factor


----------



## lukedss (Jul 18, 2019)

Photos going in the iSine thread as well so you'll have to excuse the whole headband palava


----------



## Slater (Jul 18, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> I'm hoping someone like @hakuzen or @Slater might be able to help me out here. I finally got to start listening to my new TFZ No.3 last night and wanted to swap out the stock 3.5 mm cable for my JCally 2.5 mm balanced one, which I am currently using on my KZ ZS10 PRO. I have another identical JCally cable on the way, because it appeared in pictures that the TFZ No.3 was using the same type of C connector 2 pin that the KZ uses, and I wanted one to use as well with the No.3. It turns out that the raised connection port on the No.3 is slightly larger than the KZ'S and the shroud on the JCally cable is just a bit too small to pass over the raised connector, so I cant get the JCally cable to fit. A search on Aliexpress turned up nothing I could find. I am really bummed out, because I really like to use all my earphones in balanced mode from my Fiio Q1MK2. Does anyone know if there are any balanced 2.5 cables out there with that C type connection system, that will fit the TFZ No.3?
> 
> *Has anyone tried to mod one of these cable connectors in an effort to get it to fit?*
> 
> Looking at the No.3 stock cable, I can tell that the diameter opening is just a smidge bigger than the JCally's. Was wondering about maybe trying to scrape out some of the plastic shrouding inside the JCally cable to make the opening a bit bigger but I have no idea if this will work, or even what kind of tool would be small and sharp enough to attempt this. Anyone have any advice on this for me? Thanks!





Slater said:


> The only TFZ I own is the Series 2, which I assume has the same connector as the Series 3.
> 
> Anyways, the socket on the IEM is _similar_ but a slightly different shape. The TFZ cable fits on the ZS10 Pro, but the JC Ally and KZ “Paragraph C” cables do not fit the TFZ.
> 
> ...



I wanted to get back to you on this.

It is possible to _*carefully*_ shave down the TFZ socket on each shell to be the same size and shape as the QDC/KZ Paragraph C socket.

I used an Xacto knife with a brand new blade (ie very sharp), and then I carefully shaved away paper thin slices (a very little at a time).

First, I shaved it down until the length of the TFZ socket matched the length of the KZ socket.

Next, I shaved it down  until the width of the TFZ socket matched the width of the KZ socket).

Then the last step is to change the TFZ socket from rectangular to the curved shape of the KZ socket. To do that I shaved off the sharp corners of the rectangle at 45 degree angles.

So technically the shape I made is like this (modified TFZ socket):


Instead of like this (KZ socket):


While the corners aren’t perfectly rounded, the overall shape is close enough that it works just fine. Now I can use KZ and JC Ally Paragraph C/QDC cables on my TFZ Series 2.

Note that the _height_ of the KZ Paragraph C socket is taller than the TFZ socket (modded or not), so while the KZ and JC Ally cables technically fit on the modified TFZ socket, the reduced height of the TFZ socket makes the cable connection slightly less stable. To account for this, I made the TFZ socket a fairly tight fit, which can be controlled by the amount of material that’s removed from the TFZ socket. By making the length and width just a hair larger than the KZ socket, it makes the cable connection fit much tighter (and therefore more stable).

I can post photos if it would be helpful.

_*Do the mod at your own risk!

It is not a difficult mod, as the TFZ socket is made of soft plastic and trims very easily and cleanly. However, this mod is irreversible, and you need to decide if modding your (however much $) TFZ IEM is worth it. My Series 2 cost $10, so if I messed it up I wouldn’t have cared. Luckily, I didn’t mess it up though, but that doesn’t mean someone else with 10 thumbs and terrible eyesight wouldn’t mess it up.

Bottom line is that I take zero responsibility.*_


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> I wanted to get back to you on this.
> 
> It is possible to _*carefully*_ shave down the TFZ socket on each shell to be the same size and shape as the QDC/KZ Paragraph C socket.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the response and great suggestions, Slater! You are the shizzle, baby! Lol! For the time being, I think I'm gonna hold off on such drastic irreversible moods till I decide if I'm gonna keep this set or not. My second listening session with them was better than the first (I switched out the TRN balanced cable to the stock 3.5, and switched out the NewBee foam tips, for a set of large Spinfit CP145) and I got a better sound (to my ears, anyway)...but even with EQ, I still don't like the sound signature as much as my KanasPro or ZS10 PRO. I'm gonna continue to break them in with the stock 3.5 unbalanced first for a bunch more hours, and maybe try a few more types of tips. By then, I hope I'll have a better idea of their sound. Depending on whether or not I decide I like em enough to keep, I'll at least invest in a Xacto knife. At the moment though, I don't want to make any irreversible mods, just in case I want to sell them. BTW, you described me perfectly in your post...10 thumbs and poor eyesite! Not the best when it comes to accurately measuring stuff, or using hand tools. LMAO!


----------



## baskingshark

courierdriver said:


> Many thanks for the response and great suggestions, Slater! You are the shizzle, baby! Lol! For the time being, I think I'm gonna hold off on such drastic irreversible moods till I decide if I'm gonna keep this set or not. My second listening session with them was better than the first (I switched out the TRN balanced cable to the stock 3.5, and switched out the NewBee foam tips, for a set of large Spinfit CP145) and I got a better sound (to my ears, anyway)...but even with EQ, I still don't like the sound signature as much as my KanasPro or ZS10 PRO. I'm gonna continue to break them in with the stock 3.5 unbalanced first for a bunch more hours, and maybe try a few more types of tips. By then, I hope I'll have a better idea of their sound. Depending on whether or not I decide I like em enough to keep, I'll at least invest in a Xacto knife. At the moment though, I don't want to make any irreversible mods, just in case I want to sell them. BTW, you described me perfectly in your post...10 thumbs and poor eyesite! Not the best when it comes to accurately measuring stuff, or using hand tools. LMAO!



I didn't like the sound of the TFZ No. 3 out of the box. After listening for a week or so, then I grew to like the sound more and more (not sure if it is brain burn in or actual burn in haha). It's my go to pair now for a chilling warm, relaxing fatigue free listening session. So I'm glad I gave it a chance.
Whether it can compete with the Kansas Pro is another story though.


----------



## courierdriver

baskingshark said:


> I didn't like the sound of the TFZ No. 3 out of the box. After listening for a week or so, then I grew to like the sound more and more (not sure if it is brain burn in or actual burn in haha). It's my go to pair now for a chilling warm, relaxing fatigue free listening session. So I'm glad I gave it a chance.
> Whether it can compete with the Kansas Pro is another story though.


Yeah, I agree with you. I'm not giving up on them yet. But so far, compared to the KPE and ZS10 PRO, these still don't give me the detail that I like. The bass is not as hard hitting as either the KPE or 10 PRO, or as detailed, imho. Mids are a bit back compared to those sets as well. The treble not as sparkly as I would like; in fact, to me it sounds rather dark and subdued. Kinda boring to me, actually. I find it hard to get engaged in the music. With dance tracks like Daft Punk's Lose Yourself to Dance, the No.3 fails to get me wanting to get my feet and body moving. Same goes for Get Lucky, from the same band. On The Tragically Hip's "Get Behind Anything", I'm usually swaying and bopping around to the great rhythms and clarity from my KANASPRO  or 10 PRO,  but I've just not been feeling that with the No.3. I'm hoping further break in will improve this set, but so far...I'm just not really feeling them. Too warm and laid back for my personal tastes.


----------



## Slater (Jul 19, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> Many thanks for the response and great suggestions, Slater! You are the shizzle, baby! Lol! For the time being, I think I'm gonna hold off on such drastic irreversible moods till I decide if I'm gonna keep this set or not.



Yeah, I think it’s wise not to make any permanent changes that could hurt resale, until you’re 100% sure you like them and will keep them.

Also, if you do decide to keep them and want to do the mod, it really does need some careful attention to detail. It may be best to ask a friend for help, like if you know anyone who works with small projects such as electronics or even woodworking (because many of the same skills will be useful for the mod).

Being just 0.5mm off when shaving down the plug can make the difference between them not fitting at all, fitting perfectly, or fitting really loose. And not to mention you have to make sure to keep all edges perfectly straight and square (in the X, Y, and Z axis) when trimming the stock socket.


----------



## warriorpoet

Got my custom 4 core Electro Acousti 26AWG silver Litz in, and man, is it ever nice. I'll put a heatshrink slider on it in a bit, but for now, it's practically perfect- nice and light and transparent.


----------



## MadDane

Purdy.


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> Yeah, I think it’s wise not to make any permanent changes that could hurt resale, until you’re 100% sure you like them and will keep them.
> 
> Also, if you do decide to keep them and want to do the mod, it really does need some careful attention to detail. It may be best to ask a friend for help, like if you know anyone who works with small projects such as electronics or even woodworking (because many of the same skills will be useful for the mod).
> 
> Being just 0.5mm off when shaving down the plug can make the difference between them not fitting at all, fitting perfectly, or fitting really loose. And not to mention you have to make sure to keep all edges perfectly straight and square (in the X, Y, and Z axis) when trimming the stock socket.


Yeah, thanks! I don't personally know anyone with those skills and I'm just at the point now, where I think I'll just use them with the stock single-ended cable they shipped with. Unless something happens where they completely blow me away within the next couple of weeks, I'm prolly gonna sell this set. The other iems I currently own just sound so much more to my liking, and both have easier upgrade options for cables. I didn't think this thing thru enough I guess, when I bought them. The raised connector type on the No.3 and KZ ZS10 PRO I thought were the same, since I had never seen this type of connector before. I had no idea that both these types of connectors were some kind of proprietary thing. That's a big no no for me, because it now excludes me from getting upgrade cables. I'm thinking it might be time to look elsewhere for a 3rd set.


----------



## fokta

warriorpoet said:


> Got my custom 4 core Electro Acousti 26AWG silver Litz in, and man, is it ever nice. I'll put a heatshrink slider on it in a bit, but for now, it's practically perfect- nice and light and transparent.


how is the jack? is it nicely build?


----------



## hakuzen

warriorpoet said:


> Got my custom 4 core Electro Acousti 26AWG silver Litz in, and man, is it ever nice. I'll put a heatshrink slider on it in a bit, but for now, it's practically perfect- nice and light and transparent.


pretty!!
very interested of comparison with your other up-occ wires, please, because i've not tried that 26awg silver litz wire (take your time, not in a hurry).


----------



## Mlaihk

Nice!  Any links to purchase thi cable?



warriorpoet said:


> Got my custom 4 core Electro Acousti 26AWG silver Litz in, and man, is it ever nice. I'll put a heatshrink slider on it in a bit, but for now, it's practically perfect- nice and light and transparent.


----------



## warriorpoet

fokta said:


> how is the jack? is it nicely build?


It's super small, not much to it. It seems built well enough, though not as big or chunky as some nor as clean as the ALO on the Gu.Craftsman.



hakuzen said:


> pretty!!
> very interested of comparison with your other up-occ wires, please, because i've not tried that 26awg silver litz wire (take your time, not in a hurry).


Will do! Monday it is!



Mlaihk said:


> Nice!  Any links to purchase thi cable?


I ordered it custom from the Electro Acousti store. If you send a message first the builder will give instructions. He lets you select the parts you want from his store.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 20, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> a nice guide of professional reviews of DMMs:
> https://lygte-info.dk/info/DMMReviews.html
> 
> for resistance measurements (mΩ), i use Vapcell YR1030 (https://lygte-info.dk/review/InternalResistanceMeterYR1030 UK.html , around $34), because of its resolution (~1mΩ) and because it uses 4 terminal leads (alligator clamps or probes, like showed at https://lygte-info.dk/review/InternalResistanceMeterYR1035 UK.html ); this is very comfortable: you don't have to subtract leads resistance, and measurements are more stable.
> ...


I was digging around looking for precision multimeters for resistance measurements, and the ones to look for are the "Internal Resistance Meters" based on your post. Is $40 a good price for range of 0-200m ohms?  I have no idea how the resolution is (doesn't give me an error/tolerance spec), but here is the specs

Battery Voltage : 0~1.999/ 2.00~19.99/ 20.0~50.0V
*Resistance/ Battery Internal Resistance: 0~199m*/ 200m~1999m/ 2.00~19.99Ω
Negative Polarity Indication: “-”shown on the display automatically
Operating environment: temperature: 0℃~+40℃
Relative humidity :<80%
Temperature Coefficient: 0.1×（specified accuracy）/℃(<18℃ or >28℃)
Battery: 9V battery, 6F22 or equivalent (1 piece)
Size : 150x83x44mm
Weight : 315g


----------



## Cevisi

SilverEars said:


> I was digging around looking for precision multimeters for resistance measurements, and the ones to look for are the "Internal Resistance Meters" based on your post. Is $40 a good price for range of 0-200m ohms?  I have no idea how the resolution is (doesn't give me an error/tolerance spec), but here is the specs
> 
> Battery Voltage : 0~1.999/ 2.00~19.99/ 20.0~50.0V
> *Resistance/ Battery Internal Resistance: 0~199m*/ 200m~1999m/ 2.00~19.99Ω
> ...


 is that m in mohm big or small ?


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 21, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> is that m in mohm big or small ?


small, m stands for milli.  So, 199m is 0.199

There are meters that read in the mili-ohms that costs hundreds of dollars, and I think these 'internal resistance meters' or 'testers' are the cheap route for precision resistance measurements.


----------



## Cevisi (Jul 21, 2019)

SilverEars said:


> small m stands for milli.  So, 199m is 0.199


i know

maybe look for this on i already worked whit it

*VOLTCRAFT VC175*

0.001 till 40M ohm resolution is 0.001

should be 40 dollars but i dont know if you get these outside off germany

the best multimeters overall are from a company called fluke but they start at 300 dollars for thier basic model up to dont now i got a 20000dollar one at work


----------



## SilverEars

Cevisi said:


> i know
> 
> maybe look for this on i already worked whit it
> 
> ...


I found one on US Amazon!  Very nice resolution for $35, thanks!


----------



## Cevisi

SilverEars said:


> I found one on US Amazon!  Very nice resolution for $35, thanks!


have fun


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 21, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> i know
> 
> maybe look for this on i already worked whit it
> 
> ...


Actually, the resolution is .1 ohm +-1.6% of 400 ohm
https://produktinfo.conrad.com/date...-01-en-VOLTCRAFT_VC175_DIGITAL_MULTIMETER.pdf


----------



## SilverEars

How do I check if I'm getting the right readings I wonder?  I need to check if my meter is actually that precise.


----------



## Cevisi

SilverEars said:


> Actually, the resolution is .1 ohm =-1.6%
> https://produktinfo.conrad.com/date...-01-en-VOLTCRAFT_VC175_DIGITAL_MULTIMETER.pdf
> 
> Where did you get .001?  I guess if it's +-1.6%, then that means it has ambiguity up to .0016 ohms (for every .1 ohm), so my guess is you can get reading on the display up to 2 decimal places beyond the decimal point .00 ?  So, the last significant digit is off by approx 1.6%


i know it just from personal experience i never read the technical details but this one showed me precise the natural resistance off 1meter pure copper whit a cross section of 1mm at 30 degre celsius at 0.175 - 0.180 so it was safe use for me


----------



## Cevisi

SilverEars said:


> How do I check if I'm getting the right readings I wonder?  I need to check if my meter is actually that precise.


i think i gave you the answer in the post above maybe you use other messurments in your country you can read about the thematic specific resistance an learn how to show if your meter is precise you can also get a resistance and measure that




this things you can measure dont know specific english word for that


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 21, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> i know it just from personal experience i never read the technical details but this one showed me precise the natural resistance off 1meter pure copper whit a cross section of 1mm at 30 degre celsius at 0.175 - 0.180 so it was safe use for me


I edited that post, which was just wrong statements.  The spec clearly says it's precision is =-1.6% of 400 ohm with resolution of .1 ohm.


Cevisi said:


> i think i gave you the answer in the post above maybe you use other messurments in your country you can read about the thematic specific resistance an learn how to show if your meter is precise you can also get a resistance and measure that
> 
> this things you can measure dont know specific english word for that


Yes, that will work.  Get resistors with resistance in the milli-ohms, and measure to verify that the meter is that precise.


----------



## hakuzen

SilverEars said:


> I was digging around looking for precision multimeters for resistance measurements, and the ones to look for are the "Internal Resistance Meters" based on your post. Is $40 a good price for range of 0-200m ohms?  I have no idea how the resolution is (doesn't give me an error/tolerance spec), but here is the specs
> 
> Battery Voltage : 0~1.999/ 2.00~19.99/ 20.0~50.0V
> *Resistance/ Battery Internal Resistance: 0~199m*/ 200m~1999m/ 2.00~19.99Ω
> ...


yes, the path for budget good resistance precision at miliohms are the resistance/battery internal resistance testers.
these will show 3 decimal points (miliohms). although precision is not specified in this case, it will probably be from 1 to 5 mOhm for low range resistance (0-199m).


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 21, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> yes, the path for budget good resistance precision at miliohms are the resistance/battery internal resistance testers.
> these will show 3 decimal points (miliohms). although precision is not specified in this case, it will probably be from 1 to 5 mOhm for low range resistance (0-199m).


This is the one.  http://www.all-sun.com/EN/d.aspx?pht=1132

Crossing my fingers that it's precise.  Looking for milli-ohm resistors to test it out now.  What do you use for testing the readings?  I'm thinking about buying SMD resistors to test.

Now I'm concerned about leads not being easy to place on the cable for good readings.  I can use alligator clips, but that will add resistance to the reading.  I wish the leads came as minigrabbers.


----------



## hakuzen (Jul 21, 2019)

SilverEars said:


> This is the one.  http://www.all-sun.com/EN/d.aspx?pht=1132
> 
> Crossing my fingers that it's precise.  Looking for milli-ohm resistors to test it out now.  What do you use for testing the readings?  I'm thinking about buying SMD resistors to test.
> 
> Now I'm concerned about leads not being easy to place on the cable for good readings.  I can use alligator clips, but that will add resistance to the reading.  I wish the leads came as minigrabbers.


got some assorted sets of resistors, but they also have a tolerance range, so you can't be sure of true accuracy of your DMM.
i prefer to read detailed reviews made from experts with top notch gear, which include full and real accuracy measurements.
that's why i ended buying YR1030 (it can be found for around $30 now). https://lygte-info.dk/review/InternalResistanceMeterYR1030 UK.html
resistance accuracy (less than 1mOhm for below 1ohm loads):




DC voltage accuracy: (3mV at 1V, 10mV at 2V)






index of DMM reviews:
https://lygte-info.dk/info/indexDMMReviews UK.html
https://lygte-info.dk/info/DMMReviews.html
battery internal resistance meters can be found in this section:
https://lygte-info.dk/info/index UK.html

the problem with these battery internal resistance meters (yours and mine), is they only measure DC voltage besides of resistance.
and you need an accurate AC voltage meter for measuring IEMs or sources. i have to use different meters for accurate resistance and AC voltage..


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 21, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> got some assorted sets of resistors, but they also have a tolerance range, so you can't be sure of true accuracy of your DMM.
> i prefer to read detailed reviews made from experts with top notch gear, which include full and real accuracy measurements.
> that's why i ended buying YR1030 (it can be found for around $30 now). https://lygte-info.dk/review/InternalResistanceMeterYR1030 UK.html
> 
> ...


You know what?  I decided not to get the Allsun meter I linked on my previous posting.

I decided on the one you recommended, ZT109.  I know it has resolution of .01 ohm, but I find that's all I need because the typical cable resistance values are between .1 to .5 ohms, and it's not really necessary for me to know down to .001 ohm of resolution.  Also the ZT109 is an all rounder for AC voltage reading as well.  I've calibrated my SPL meter with a different meter from Harbor Freight I got that reads up to 20kHz AC to RMS, but I'm curious how well the ZT109 does for my calibration?  $24 is a bargin for .01 ohm precision.  Nice find!

https://www.amazon.com/Digital-Multimeter-Palm-size-True-RMS-Backlight/dp/B071L7YHWM

I ordered a set of alligator clip leads for it as well.  I think alligator clips would work best. Let us know how the battery tester fares.  I'm curious about it.  Looks like your link are from Denmark, and I'm guessing you're from around that area?  That's where GRAS is from (you probably know that).


----------



## hakuzen

SilverEars said:


> You know what?  I decided not to get the Allsun meter I linked on my previous posting.
> 
> I decided on the one you recommended, ZT109.  I know it has resolution of .01 ohm, but I find that's all I need because the typical cable resistance values are between .1 to .5 ohms, and it's not really necessary for me to know down to .001 ohm of resolution.  Also the ZT109 is an all rounder for AC voltage reading as well.  I've calibrated my SPL meter with a different meter from Harbor Freight I got that reads up to 20kHz AC to RMS, but I'm curious how well the ZT109 does for my calibration?  $24 is a bargin for .01 ohm precision.  Nice find!
> 
> ...


yes, ZT109 is cheap and allows you to measure resistance and AC voltage with decent resolution.
but remember to subtract resistance of leads from your resistance measurements (that's the caveat of not using 4 terminal leads..).
wait, i'm going to locate the best cables + alligators i found (minimal resistance, stackable, good true copper rather than brass or other alloys)


----------



## CobraMan

hakuzen said:


> yes, ZT109 is cheap and allows you to measure resistance and AC voltage with decent resolution.
> but remember to subtract resistance of leads from your resistance measurements (that's the caveat of not using 4 terminal leads..).
> wait, i'm going to locate the best cables + alligators i found (minimal resistance, stackable, good true copper rather than brass or other alloys)


You may want to check out Probe Master leads/alligator clips/etc - I bought a few pairs from them for use with my Brymen 869s and they are top notch and fairly affordable:

https://probemaster.com/

Just in case you were not familiar with them...

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## hakuzen (Jul 21, 2019)

SilverEars said:


> I ordered a set of alligator clip leads for it as well. I think alligator clips would work best. Let us know how the battery tester fares. I'm curious about it. Looks like your link are from Denmark, and I'm guessing you're from around that area? That's where GRAS is from (you probably know that).


i come from and live at Spain; i know some excellent guys from Denmark, and the guy from the links is an extraordinary measurer and reviewer of power gear, his site is highly recommended.
yeah, GRAS is Danish, and also is Brüel & Kjær. great country for accurate measurers 

these are the cables (banana 4mm), retractable cover, stackable:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32798647058.html

you can plug the 4mm bananas into these quality copper alligators:
https://www.ebay.es/itm/One-Pair-of...ps-Alligator-Clips-Red-and-Black/200877470970

these are small copper clips (they don't scratch plugs, they are softer but less secure clipping):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32798691680.html

i also own and like these DMM leads:
https://www.ebay.es/itm/Brymen-Sili...bes-for-Multimeters-CAT-IV-1000V/171162377470


----------



## leftside

Enjoyed reading a lot of this thread. Any of you using these cables with the Focal Stellia? I'm looking for a 4.4mm balanced cable. These headphones already have an outstanding level of detail, clarity and soundstage. Bass is also very good, but it would be the one thing I'd add a little more to if a cable could help there.

Seen these on eBay and they get great reviews, but I'm betting the connectors and actual cables are still sourced from China. I'm presuming their is a close equivalent on Ali Express?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Arctic-Cab...-UPOCC-Pure-Silver-7N-LT-6-Cable/143227630464


----------



## hakuzen (Jul 24, 2019)

leftside said:


> Enjoyed reading a lot of this thread. Any of you using these cables with the Focal Stellia? I'm looking for a 4.4mm balanced cable. These headphones already have an outstanding level of detail, clarity and soundstage. Bass is also very good, but it would be the one thing I'd add a little more to if a cable could help there.
> 
> Seen these on eBay and they get great reviews, but I'm betting the connectors and actual cables are still sourced from China. I'm presuming their is a close equivalent on Ali Express?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Arctic-Cab...-UPOCC-Pure-Silver-7N-LT-6-Cable/143227630464


The wire used in that cable comes from Taiwan, Neotech up-occ (superb). the plugs are Neutrik (Lietchenstein, but you can find them all around the world) for 6.35mm or XLR, or Rean for the rest (Neutrik subsidiary, made in China, very cheap, not same quality as neutrik).
If you look for bolder bass, pure silver up-occ is not the best choice.
You can find same brand of wire (up-occ, excellent) in cables 173-174 (pure silver + 1% gold alloy), or 170-171 (frozen up-occ copper litz), or 165 (frozen copper, no litz), and 169 (frozen copper and silver plated copper mixed) in my list of cables, with far better plugs (beryllium copper, gold and rhodium plated for 170-174 cables, instead of rean/neutrik gold plated brass), and far lower price.
There are pics, comments, and links of these cables there.
If you like up-occ wire (for deeper stage, more separation, detail, and imaging perception), but want the one with more bass sensation, you should consider cables 170-171 (up-occ copper).
I'm using cable 171 with HIfiman Ananda right now, and it's great (using mmcx/2pins to 3.5mm TRS adapters).


----------



## leftside

hakuzen said:


> The wire used in that cable comes from Taiwan, Neotech up-occ (superb). the plugs are Neutrik (Lietchenstein, but you can find them all around the world) for 6.35mm or XLR, or Rean for the rest (Neutrik subsidiary, made in China, very cheap, not same quality as neutrik).
> If you look for bolder bass, pure silver up-occ is not the best choice.
> You can find same brand of wire (up-occ, excellent) in cables 173-174 (pure silver + 1% gold alloy), or 170-171 (frozen up-occ copper litz), or 165 (frozen copper, no litz), and 169 (frozen copper and silver plated copper mixed) in my list of cables, with far better plugs (beryllium copper, gold and rhodium plated, instead of rean/neutrik gold plated brass), and far lower price.
> There are pics, comments, and links of these cables there.
> ...


Thanks a lot. Post of the day


----------



## hakuzen

leftside said:


> Thanks a lot. Post of the day


thanks. if you want the cable be dedicated to Stellia, you can choose the 3.5mm plugs you like from their stock, and ask the manufacturer to use that termination (kind of custom).

another option is what i'm using: cable ended in 2pins or mmcx plugs, plus adapters from 2pins or mmcx to 3.5mm TRS. this way i can use the cable with iems, as well.


----------



## MadDane

leftside said:


> Enjoyed reading a lot of this thread. Any of you using these cables with the Focal Stellia? I'm looking for a 4.4mm balanced cable. These headphones already have an outstanding level of detail, clarity and soundstage. Bass is also very good, but it would be the one thing I'd add a little more to if a cable could help there.
> 
> Seen these on eBay and they get great reviews, but I'm betting the connectors and actual cables are still sourced from China. I'm presuming their is a close equivalent on Ali Express?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Arctic-Cab...-UPOCC-Pure-Silver-7N-LT-6-Cable/143227630464



At $800.00 for 3m would these really fit into the ...
*Low end. Cheap. Generic. Otherwise bang for buck cable thread???*


----------



## leftside

MadDane said:


> At $800.00 for 3m would these really fit into the ...
> *Low end. Cheap. Generic. Otherwise bang for buck cable thread???*


Definitely not. Reread my post and excellent answer from hakuzen


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 23, 2019)

ZOYI ZT109 meter in da house!

I measured my first two cables.  My stock Hidition iem cable's right side was .85_ ohms.  I subtracted .1 ohms from .95 because my alligator clips was about .1 ohms.

And then I measured Y*ny** (we cannot name, you should know who I'm talkin about) measured pretty consistant except right negative wire.  (R+R-,L+,L-) = (.48, .25, .48, .48)   *Edit:*these measurements aren't precise, and it's probably due to using provided leads.  

*Edit:*  This doesn't seem to be that reliable.  The resistance is dropping continuously.  You need a good clamp on the metal to get a solid reading.  How hard you apply the lead changes the resistance.  I think what is needed is something that is reliably grasping the metal to make stable measurements.  I will have to get those micro clips.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 23, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> i come from and live at Spain; i know some excellent guys from Denmark, and the guy from the links is an extraordinary measurer and reviewer of power gear, his site is highly recommended.
> yeah, GRAS is Danish, and also is Brüel & Kjær. great country for accurate measurers
> 
> these are the cables (banana 4mm), retractable cover, stackable:
> ...


For the stackage banana plug leads, does it matter what type it is?  AWG matters right?  For lowest resistance?  What would be a good AWG?  What about conductor material?

For the banana plugs, as long as they are copper, they should be lowest resistance, correct?

What kind of lead terminations do you use for MMCX connections?  They are so tiny!


----------



## musicphotolife

Slater said:


> OK friends, I have a few more budget cable dissections:
> 
> *1. TRN black 16-core, 2.5mm balanced, 2-pin ends*
> 
> ...


Wow I bought the TRN-T2 16-core but was dubious about the sound impressions. So I googled and found the "TRN Impressions Thread" then followed the link to this thread. I started reading from page 108 to my dismay that TRN cables could be a scam. I went page by page and finally came to this post where @Slater dissected the cables to positive outcomes! Thanks! Nevertheless, the sound is not as impressive as I would have expected, but that is another story. Just want to share my appreciation here.


----------



## hakuzen (Jul 24, 2019)

SilverEars said:


> For the stackage banana plug leads, does it matter what type it is?  AWG matters right?  For lowest resistance?  What would be a good AWG?  What about conductor material?
> 
> For the banana plugs, as long as they are copper, they should be lowest resistance, correct?
> 
> What kind of lead terminations do you use for MMCX connections?  They are so tiny!


Lowest resistance is preferred. Bought many cables for measuring, measured them, and found these were the best. They are 13AWG and gold plated copper plugs; result: 4-5 mOhms! for a 25-30cm cable (the lowest I found). If you want even lower resistance, you can stack them. A big advantage is you won't have to subtract leads resistance, because it will be lower than the resolution of your DMM (you'll subtract nothing or 0.005 ohms). They are also useful for other kind of measurements.






For measuring positive signal in MMCX plugs, I use MMCX to 2pins adapters, which add 1-2 mOhms. That's the best solution for such small contacts. Like these:


----------



## rustyvinyl

Hi looking for L angle plug2.5mm balance mmcx cable below $100. 
Not many L angle ones I noticed.
Thanks.


----------



## hakuzen

rustyvinyl said:


> Hi looking for L angle plug2.5mm balance mmcx cable below $100.
> Not many L angle ones I noticed.
> Thanks.


my recommendation: cable 170 (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007909452.html , 4 cores version), with this plug: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/33054928246.html
message the manufacturer to do this.









if you prefer up-occ silver wire, instead of up-occ copper wire, you'll have to go a bit higher than $100


----------



## randomnin

I have asked this question at least twice in these forums (not in a relevant topic, though ) and no one has answered me yet, so I'd like someone with an ample amount of gear to humour me.

The thing is that I'm hearing clear differences between cables in terms of stereo crosstalk, which further impacts imaging - some cables make for an unclear, dirtied sound. There's a simple test I do to ascertain this. It goes like this:
1. get left\right channel test sounds from somewhere, for example, https://www.audiocheck.net/soundtests_headphones.php
2. Listen to one of the tracks in a loop, but with only the opposite side of the IEM to the track you're playing.
3. without changing the volume in the source, quickly swap the cables of the IEM (or add an extension cord, that's quicker) and check if the perceived loudness has changed.

I find that extension cords make it sound louder, thus worsening the crosstalk of, for example, the stock Sony MH755 (I don't know if it's due to a larger impendance or worse wire insulation, or something else). The caveat is that my source is a Samsung Galaxy Note 4, which has a below average crosstalk of -55dB (according to gsmarena.com measurements). The difference could be imperceptible with a better source.


----------



## subwoof3r

Looks like Electro Acousti store changed his mind about Eagle Rhodium plugs.
According to their new descriptions (like the pure silver for exemple), those plugs are now only reserved to 8 cores versions of their cables (and no more the 4 cores).
The 4 cores versions will have cheaper plugs, which is not a very good idea I would say


----------



## hakuzen

subwoof3r said:


> Looks like Electro Acousti store changed his mind about Eagle Rhodium plugs.
> According to their new descriptions (like the pure silver for exemple), those plugs are now only reserved to 8 cores versions of their cables (and no more the 4 cores).
> The 4 cores versions will have cheaper plugs, which is not a very good idea I would say


hope you can select any plug, although it supposes an small charge of a few bucks


----------



## subwoof3r

hakuzen said:


> hope you can select any plug, although it supposes an small charge of a few bucks








By default these are now the plugs with "no charge", so yeah you are right, it does means that we can ask for specific in exchange of a little plus 
Too bad that we need to pay that little extra now, but understandable if the store is getting more and more popular since few days/weeks.


----------



## fokta (Jul 25, 2019)

subwoof3r said:


> By default these are now the plugs with "no charge", so yeah you are right, it does means that we can ask for specific in exchange of a little plus
> Too bad that we need to pay that little extra now, but understandable if the store is getting more and more popular since few days/weeks.


if I put a side the rhodium plate... the Eidolic jack looks very nice, I like... 

anyway,  I want to make a comparison impression between 173, 165 and 130. But got so busy at work, I don't have the time.. even this weekend...

my point, I bought another 130 mmcx with 2.5 mm Balanced...

will update why...


----------



## RikudouGoku

@hakuzen Hi I really like The Jcally 16 core golden cable for my Zs10Pro, But now I have upgraded to the TFZ no.3 and also the new Fiio M11 Dap. So I wanted to buy a balanced cable preferably 4,4. Do you have any recommendation that is similar to the 16 core Jcally Gold cable? Or can I ask JCally to make it 4,4 balanced?


----------



## hakuzen (Jul 25, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> @hakuzen Hi I really like The Jcally 16 core golden cable for my Zs10Pro, But now I have upgraded to the TFZ no.3 and also the new Fiio M11 Dap. So I wanted to buy a balanced cable preferably 4,4. Do you have any recommendation that is similar to the 16 core Jcally Gold cable? Or can I ask JCally to make it 4,4 balanced?


guess they can make the 4.4mm balanced plug version for you. iirc, some sellers provide that option in the product's page; if don't, some mention that you can ask for balanced plugs (i asked for 2.5mm balanced plug and they charged me a few bucks for it); even if not mentioning it, message the seller to know if there is a chance. check the links to these cables at my list (various sellers).


----------



## fokta (Jul 25, 2019)

Physical Impression : 130, 165 & 173


2.5mm TRRS jack (Left-right : 130 - 165 - 173)
130 : Regular
165 : Eidolic (reterminate locally, original is like 130, but 4.4mm version)
173 : Eagle Rhodium (Purdy one)


Y-splitters



The cable it self:
130 : 8 core
165 : 4 core
173 : 4 core



MMCX:
130 : sandy looks, can stand some scratch. average...
165 : Angled, must over ear position, great connector, Plastic looks
173 : Above average material, shiny but easy to be scratch....


will be continue for the sound Impression, but job calling...


----------



## courierdriver

RikudouGoku said:


> @hakuzen Hi I really like The Jcally 16 core golden cable for my Zs10Pro, But now I have upgraded to the TFZ no.3 and also the new Fiio M11 Dap. So I wanted to buy a balanced cable preferably 4,4. Do you have any recommendation that is similar to the 16 core Jcally Gold cable? Or can I ask JCally to make it 4,4 balanced?


I would first check to see if the JCally cable you already have, will fit over the raised 2 pin connector of your TFZ No.3. I have a JCally 8 core cable on my ZS10 PRO, and while it fits great on the KZ ZS10 PRO, it will not fit on the buds of the No.3. The raised 2 pin on the No.3 is larger and a slightly different shape than the one on the KZ, thus the JCally cable will not fit...at least not the 8 core that I bought a second one for, just for my No.3. I posted about this a few pages back, and @Slater responded to my post. If you wanna use a JCally cable, you may have to do some major mods to the plastic housing of the No.3 connector to get it small enough to fit a JCally cable, which has that shroud over the connectors that plug into the iem itself. I'm certain that JCally can equip you with a 4.4 balanced connector...but I doubt that they can give you a 2 pin, shrouded cable connector to plug easily into your  No.3. If they can, please let me know in a post, because I would love to buy one for my own No.3. Right now, I'm forced to use my No.3 in 3.5 single-ended, because no one makes a shrouded cable in 2.5 balanced, that will properly fit the No.3.


----------



## hakuzen (Jul 25, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> I would first check to see if the JCally cable you already have, will fit over the raised 2 pin connector of your TFZ No.3. I have a JCally 8 core cable on my ZS10 PRO, and while it fits great on the KZ ZS10 PRO, it will not fit on the buds of the No.3. The raised 2 pin on the No.3 is larger and a slightly different shape than the one on the KZ, thus the JCally cable will not fit...at least not the 8 core that I bought a second one for, just for my No.3. I posted about this a few pages back, and @Slater responded to my post. If you wanna use a JCally cable, you may have to do some major mods to the plastic housing of the No.3 connector to get it small enough to fit a JCally cable, which has that shroud over the connectors that plug into the iem itself. I'm certain that JCally can equip you with a 4.4 balanced connector...but I doubt that they can give you a 2 pin, shrouded cable connector to plug easily into your  No.3. If they can, please let me know in a post, because I would love to buy one for my own No.3. Right now, I'm forced to use my No.3 in 3.5 single-ended, because no one makes a shrouded cable in 2.5 balanced, that will properly fit the No.3.


oh, yes, i forgot that.. @RikudouGoku , pay attention to this, and read the previous @Slater and @courierdriver posts related to TFZ No.3 socket and usual QDC/KZ plugs.


----------



## courierdriver

hakuzen said:


> oh, yes, i forgot that.. @RikudouGoku , pay attention to this, and read the previous @Slater and @courierdriver posts related to TFZ No.3 socket and usual QDC/KZ plugs.


Thanks for the props @hakuzen! Yeah, it's quite the bummer that the JCally cable won't fit the No.3. As @Slater said, it IS possible to use other 2 pin cables on it, but the fit won't be as secure as a properly fitted cable designed for that iem. I really wish they had gone for a more traditional flush mounted or even a recessed design, to accommodate more aftermarket cable replacement options.


----------



## kalo86

Hello guys, is there someone who knows the cable "Tripowin C8"?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33038475232.html


----------



## 40lb

kalo86 said:


> Hello guys, is there someone who knows the cable "Tripowin C8"?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33038475232.html


I just bought the 2.5mm version. You have a question?


----------



## kalo86

40lb said:


> I just bought the 2.5mm version. You have a question?


Hi, I have the iBasso DX220 with AMP8 and I am interested on this balanced cable (with 2.5mm or 4.4mm) to be used with the KZ ZS10 pro.
How is the build quality?
Anyway I still don't read good comparisons between the ZS10 pro and high-end iem's.
@40lb I see in your signature that you have IE800S (which I tried 2 times) and the Solaris. Can you write a brief comparison please?


----------



## RikudouGoku

courierdriver said:


> I would first check to see if the JCally cable you already have, will fit over the raised 2 pin connector of your TFZ No.3. I have a JCally 8 core cable on my ZS10 PRO, and while it fits great on the KZ ZS10 PRO, it will not fit on the buds of the No.3. The raised 2 pin on the No.3 is larger and a slightly different shape than the one on the KZ, thus the JCally cable will not fit...at least not the 8 core that I bought a second one for, just for my No.3. I posted about this a few pages back, and @Slater responded to my post. If you wanna use a JCally cable, you may have to do some major mods to the plastic housing of the No.3 connector to get it small enough to fit a JCally cable, which has that shroud over the connectors that plug into the iem itself. I'm certain that JCally can equip you with a 4.4 balanced connector...but I doubt that they can give you a 2 pin, shrouded cable connector to plug easily into your  No.3. If they can, please let me know in a post, because I would love to buy one for my own No.3. Right now, I'm forced to use my No.3 in 3.5 single-ended, because no one makes a shrouded cable in 2.5 balanced, that will properly fit the No.3.


Same Situation as you, my Jcally cables for my Zs10pro does not fit my No.3. I actually ordered a new cable from them last week. It was the TFZ 0,78mm one with 3,5. I hope they fit but I ordered the M11 later on so now I also need a balanced cable.


----------



## RikudouGoku

courierdriver said:


> I would first check to see if the JCally cable you already have, will fit over the raised 2 pin connector of your TFZ No.3. I have a JCally 8 core cable on my ZS10 PRO, and while it fits great on the KZ ZS10 PRO, it will not fit on the buds of the No.3. The raised 2 pin on the No.3 is larger and a slightly different shape than the one on the KZ, thus the JCally cable will not fit...at least not the 8 core that I bought a second one for, just for my No.3. I posted about this a few pages back, and @Slater responded to my post. If you wanna use a JCally cable, you may have to do some major mods to the plastic housing of the No.3 connector to get it small enough to fit a JCally cable, which has that shroud over the connectors that plug into the iem itself. I'm certain that JCally can equip you with a 4.4 balanced connector...but I doubt that they can give you a 2 pin, shrouded cable connector to plug easily into your  No.3. If they can, please let me know in a post, because I would love to buy one for my own No.3. Right now, I'm forced to use my No.3 in 3.5 single-ended, because no one makes a shrouded cable in 2.5 balanced, that will properly fit the No.3.


What cable do you use for 3,5 right now? Is it the Stock cable like I also do?


----------



## 40lb

kalo86 said:


> Hi, I have the iBasso DX220 with AMP8 and I am interested on this balanced cable (with 2.5mm or 4.4mm) to be used with the KZ ZS10 pro.
> How is the build quality?
> Anyway I still don't read good comparisons between the ZS10 pro and high-end iem's.
> @40lb I see in your signature that you have IE800S (which I tried 2 times) and the Solaris. Can you write a brief comparison please?


The build quality is very nice, I believe you can compare it to other bouquet cable makers. Zero microphonics and flexible, the on down if the cable relief at the jack end seems to be a little useless. 

I was actually planning to do a comparison between the two soon. I'll post the comparisons in their respected threads.


----------



## courierdriver

RikudouGoku said:


> What cable do you use for 3,5 right now? Is it the Stock cable like I also do?


Yup, stock cable that came with the No.3. It's not bad...doesn't get all twisted and janky...just wish it came in a balanced 2.5 so I could take advantage of the more powerful balanced output from my Fiio Q1MK2.


----------



## FastAndClean

that cable is very good and nice price too - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...4.0&pvid=35dc770a-775c-49ea-8757-f5d7a6c59975


----------



## Dsnuts

XiaoFan Great Olympics Single Crystal Copper Gold Plating Headphone Cable 1cd 3a18 Se846 Headphone Upgrade Line Free Shipping

US $7,174.19

Too low and cheap for this thread. I am glad they included free shipping with this. What a deal.


----------



## Otto Motor

Dsnuts said:


> XiaoFan Great Olympics Single Crystal Copper Gold Plating Headphone Cable 1cd 3a18 Se846 Headphone Upgrade Line Free Shipping
> 
> US $7,174.19
> 
> Too low and cheap for this thread. I am glad they included free shipping with this. What a deal.


Single crystal copper? Ever seen a copper crystal? Maybe CuFeS2...but not pure copper.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> Too low and cheap for this thread. I am glad they included free shipping with this. What a deal.


the treble is better extended, also the mids have more air to them in the 2.5khz range


----------



## MadDane

Dsnuts said:


> XiaoFan Great Olympics Single Crystal Copper Gold Plating Headphone Cable 1cd 3a18 Se846 Headphone Upgrade Line Free Shipping
> 
> US $7,174.19
> 
> Too low and cheap for this thread. I am glad they included free shipping with this. What a deal.



Well, that does it! I'm in!


----------



## Slater (Jul 26, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> XiaoFan Great Olympics Single Crystal Copper Gold Plating Headphone Cable 1cd 3a18 Se846 Headphone Upgrade Line Free Shipping
> 
> US $7,174.19
> 
> Too low and cheap for this thread. I am glad they included free shipping with this. What a deal.





MadDane said:


> Well, that does it! I'm in!



All of that guy’s prices are absolutely ludicrous.

Personally, I think he only has an Aliexpress store as a joke (or maybe a psychological test or social experiment to see if anyone is dumb enough to pay those ridiculous prices for something as trivial as a piece of wire).

Like the restaurants that charge $550 for a hamburger.


----------



## MadDane

Slater said:


> All of that guy’s prices are absolutely ludicrous.
> 
> Personally, I think he only has an Aliexpress store as a joke (or maybe a psychological test or social experiment to see if anyone is dumb enough to pay those ridiculous prices for something as trivial as a piece of wire).
> 
> Like the restaurants that charge $550 for a hamburger.



Wait!!!

There's a $550 Hamburger?!?!?!  I want one now!!


----------



## Slater

MadDane said:


> Wait!!!
> 
> There's a $550 Hamburger?!?!?!  I want one now!!



Wait, I was wrong. The hamburger is $777, not $550.



I was just thinking about it the other day as I was eating my $2000 pizza:


----------



## courierdriver

MadDane said:


> Wait!!!
> 
> There's a $550 Hamburger?!?!?!  I want one now!!


One of my other hobbies is outdoor BBQ/grilling. I recently did an Applewood/Maple Bourbon wood smoked rotisserie chicken...slow cooked on my grill for 2 hours. Can I interest you in a sandwich? For you, as a fellow headfier, I'll give you a discount...2 for $250. Lol!


----------



## fokta

fokta said:


> Physical Impression : 130, 165 & 173
> 
> 
> 2.5mm TRRS jack (Left-right : 130 - 165 - 173)
> ...



 

At last have spare time to conclude my impresion on these cable... 

Here is my impression
 
All impression above is based on my experience, using DX221mk2 and Solaris. Also flac music. 
It may be different then what ur experience. 
There's no winner here, just Cable that emphasize on what Sound sig u prefer or after. 
The differences is may be heard clearly or slightly. 

My reason for buying another 130 MMCX is to get the 2.5 mm, since reterminate it cost third of the cable itself, so better just buy another one (when AE disc promo can get USD58, good deal) 

After using 173 for a week, I felt this was what Sound sig I was looking, but then the high resolution, micro detail, airy, low Volume, dynamic etc, made me easily fatigue...  I thought it was me tired, but it wasn't... 

All of this is a keeper... I just swap to different cable to get what Sound sig I want to hear. 

Like a friend said to me, I found my synergy sound combination that I prefer... 
I hope you also get yours... 

TQ, for reading my 2 cents... Cheers


----------



## fokta

courierdriver said:


> One of my other hobbies is outdoor BBQ/grilling. I recently did an Applewood/Maple Bourbon wood smoked rotisserie chicken...slow cooked on my grill for 2 hours. Can I interest you in a sandwich? For you, as a fellow headfier, I'll give you a discount...2 for $250. Lol!


Ugh... been long time haven't eat smoke chicken grill from maple woods..
the appetite comes... lets hunt some food....


----------



## courierdriver

fokta said:


> Ugh... been long time haven't eat smoke chicken grill from maple woods..
> the appetite comes... lets hunt some food....


Only hunting I do, is for meat specials at the grocery store! Lol!


----------



## Filum

Do we expect 2 pins to sit flushed without free play IEMs that has a recessed socket?

I've ordered an IEM (it was built to order, not mass produced) and the 2 pin connector on the right has certain level of free play when plugged into the recessed socket. Left is snug and tight. Thing is, the play overtime will increase and get more loose?

Both stock and aftermarket cables yielded the same results.

What is the tolerance here? Is such free play expected? Or is it something of a defect?


----------



## MadDane

Filum said:


> Do we expect 2 pins to sit flushed without free play IEMs that has a recessed socket?
> 
> I've ordered an IEM (it was built to order, not mass produced) and the 2 pin connector on the right has certain level of free play when plugged into the recessed socket. Left is snug and tight. Thing is, the play overtime will increase and get more loose?
> 
> ...



I have never had any quality 2pin iem's where the plugs in the IEM shell had freeplay.  I have had cables where the fit became a bit less resistive when inserting the plug. 

I was instructed by John @ Noble Audio that this occurs due to wear, and to pinch the 2pin prongs very slightly with a pair of pliers to slightly squish them a bit wider.

I've done this twice now on 2 different plugs and it works flawlessly.

This is of course if your plug is loose due to the cable prong and not because the plug in the IEM shell is fitted loose or improperly installed.


----------



## Filum

MadDane said:


> I was instructed by John @ Noble Audio that this occurs due to wear, and to pinch the 2pin prongs very slightly with a pair of pliers to slightly squish them a bit wider.
> 
> I've done this twice now on 2 different plugs and it works flawlessly.



Squished to make the 2 pins narrower?
Or, spread to to make the 2 pins wider?


----------



## pstickne (Jul 27, 2019)

musicphotolife said:


> Wow I bought the TRN-T2 16-core but was dubious about the sound impressions. So I googled and found the "TRN Impressions Thread" then followed the link to this thread. I started reading from page 108 to my dismay that TRN cables could be a scam. I went page by page and finally came to this post where @Slater dissected the cables to positive outcomes! Thanks! Nevertheless, the sound is not as impressive as I would have expected, but that is another story. Just want to share my appreciation here.


I’m of the opinion that most cables are a scam .. except the ones that look pretty, feel pleasing, fit well, are durable, and resist tangles 

Glad you had an agreeable outcome!


----------



## pstickne (Jul 27, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> Yup, stock cable that came with the No.3. It's not bad...doesn't get all twisted and janky...just wish it came in a balanced 2.5 so I could take advantage of the more powerful balanced output from my Fiio Q1MK2.


If transducers don’t need more than is supplied on the SE output ..


----------



## SinisterDev

*phew* I'm pretty overwhelmed with the sheer volume of information in these forums lol. I just recently got into the "chi-fi" IEMs and cables. I picked up a pair of CCA C10's, which I'm really impressed with. Then I started looking into replacement cables out of curiosity. Linsoul was selling TRN 16 core, silver plated cables that I believe will fit on the C10's, so I ordered them from Amazon for $20. They look really nice, and after reading some positive reviews of the TRN 16 core cables on here in the forums, I decided to check them out. Looks like they won't arrive for a while, but im really excited to check them out!


----------



## pstickne (Jul 27, 2019)

SinisterDev said:


> *phew* I'm pretty overwhelmed with the sheer volume of information in these forums lol. I just recently got into the "chi-fi" IEMs and cables. I picked up a pair of CCA C10's, which I'm really impressed with. Then I started looking into replacement cables out of curiosity. Linsoul was selling TRN 16 core, silver plated cables that I believe will fit on the C10's, so I ordered them from Amazon for $20. They look really nice, and after reading some positive reviews of the TRN 16 core cables on here in the forums, I decided to check them out. Looks like they won't arrive for a while, but im really excited to check them out!


I just ordered a “100 core”* cable from Ali for $8.94** - my cat nommed the stock TFZ cable from T2 which had ‘subpar durability’.. it’s time consuming to find cables with the odd TFZ reverse-recess connection.

*Okay, obviously listing mistake- none of the reviews seemed to point it out, instead claiming the usual “silver cable great sound” bunk  Get cables that make you happy, as I don’t think anyone does true DBT or ABX tests on cable reviews.. maybe, “it’s a feeling”? 

**Same stuff on Amazon/eBay, trading price for speed of delivery..


----------



## SinisterDev (Jul 27, 2019)

Haha, yeah I'd imagine the "100 core" thing to be a listing mistake. I picture what looks like 1" thick strand of Sisal rope hanging from your ears! (Which your cat could use as a scratching post while they dangle from your ears) XD
But yeah, I really like the look of the TRN cables I ordered. And they've got a chin slider, which my C10's are sorely missing. I'm just eager to check them out. Someone on here (I forget their name) did a teardown of the 6, 8 and 16 TRN cables and concluded that the 16 core seemed to be superior in the soldering technique used on each end, vs the 6 and 8 core versions. They weren't too pricey, so I figured I'd check them out.
I will have to start looking on this Aliexpress site more now. Seems like they have alot of good deals.
I'm just getting into this "Chi-fi" hobby now. There's so much to learn lol. Glad I found this forum.



pstickne said:


> I just ordered a “100 core”* cable from Ali for $8.94** - my cat nommed the stock TFZ cable from T2 which had ‘subpar durability’.. it’s time consuming to find cables with the odd TFZ reverse-recess connection.
> 
> *Okay, obviously listing mistake- none of the reviews seemed to point it out, instead claiming the usual “silver cable great sound” bunk  Get cables that make you happy, as I don’t think anyone does true DBT or ABX tests on cable reviews.. maybe, “it’s a feeling”?
> 
> **Same stuff on Amazon/eBay, trading price for speed of delivery..


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 27, 2019)

@hakuzen Do you know of a device that you put between the source/amp and cable to the iem that you can vary the impedance from 1 to 10 ohms?  With 3.5mm male output, and female input?

Also, I'm looking to measure output impedance of my DAP, have you done a measurement like that?  How do you go about doing it?  I was thinking of cutting a 3.5mm cable, and clip a 1 ohm resistor in between ground and one of the channels to see what RMS voltage I get, and figure out the internal resistance from the voltage divider rule.  I wonder if this is safe or would I short out the headphone out with such a small load?

Also, will you ever get into measuring capacitance and inductance?


----------



## Slater

Filum said:


> Squished to make the 2 pins narrower?
> Or, spread to to make the 2 pins wider?



I prefer to spread my pins wider (ie splaying) vs bringing them closer together, but either way works. You only need to bend the pins just enough (towards or away from one another) so that they grip better.


----------



## Slater

SinisterDev said:


> Someone on here (I forget their name) did a teardown of the 4, 8 and 16 TRN cables and concluded that the 16 core seemed to be superior in the soldering technique used on each end, vs the 4 and 8 core versions.



That was me.

And the deal was that the 6 and 8 wire TRN wires had fake wires that weren’t connected to anything, whereas the 16 wire version of the same TRN cable (which is made by a different/better OEM supplier) _did_ have all 16 wires connected.


----------



## SinisterDev

Slater said:


> That was me.
> 
> And the deal was that the 6 and 8 wire TRN wires had fake wires that weren’t connected to anything, whereas the 16 wire version of the same TRN cable (which is made by a different/better OEM supplier) _did_ have all 16 wires connected.





Ah, thanks for clearing that up for me Slater! I've been reading through so much info on here today lol.
Well then I'm happy I ordered the 16 core version. Really looking forward to checking them out.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

SinisterDev said:


> Ah, thanks for clearing that up for me Slater! I've been reading through so much info on here today lol.
> Well then I'm happy I ordered the 16 core version. Really looking forward to checking them out.



A word of advice on those 16 cores, they're little delicate and avoid using them while gymming/traveling. Good for desktop use and are comfortable as well.


----------



## SinisterDev

Dani157 said:


> A word of advice on those 16 cores, they're little delicate and avoid using them while gymming/traveling. Good for desktop use and are comfortable as well.



Thanks for the heads up. I'm actually kinda disappointed to hear that they're a bit fragile. I was hoping they'd be more durable than the stock ones. However, I don't really travel much. I'd mostly be using them at home. Part of the reason why I was looking for a replacement was to have a backup just in case, and have one without a mic too, and to have a durable cable that also has a chin slider. I really like to listen to music while I'm doing stuff around the house. Cleaning, cooking, random projects, or just relaxing in bed. These stock cables on the C10's aren't bad, but im noticing they tangle up easily. And since this cable has a mic, trying to use a twist tie as a makeshift slider doesn't work well.

Can you make any other recommendations for cables for the CCA C10?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

SinisterDev said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'm actually kinda disappointed to hear that they're a bit fragile. I was hoping they'd be more durable than the stock ones. However, I don't really travel much. I'd mostly be using them at home. Part of the reason why I was looking for a replacement was to have a backup just in case, and have one without a mic too, and to have a durable cable that also has a chin slider. I really like to listen to music while I'm doing stuff around the house. Cleaning, cooking, random projects, or just relaxing in bed. These stock cables on the C10's aren't bad, but im noticing they tangle up easily. And since this cable has a mic, trying to use a twist tie as a makeshift slider doesn't work well.
> 
> Can you make any other recommendations for cables for the CCA C10?



Nicehck 16 cores are really nice for the same price. Think its 043 or 042 in the list.


----------



## iamkn

Hello! 

Does anyone own both the Linsoul HC-08 HiFi OCC 8 Strands 19 Core Braided Earphone Cable & NICEHCK 16 Core High Purity Copper Cable?

Which do you think is a better cable? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 28, 2019)

Some updates on measuring resistances of cables.  I finaly got some pure copper micro alligator clips, but I still feel I don't have the ideal lead to grapple the right pin on the 3.5/2.5mm jack.

If we take into consideration a male jack going into a female opening, we have to think about the way the connection is touching.  The way the alligator clips touch the metal isn't a precisly the same amout as actually plugging in that will not provide accurate results.

Using a DMM to measure cable resistance ended in futile effort, but learned how important the area of metal to metal contact is in effecting resistance.

I also found the cheap Zoyi ZT109 to be of questionable accuracy.  The value of resistance keeps droping in increments of .01ohm very slowly over time.  I wonder if it's just an issue of being slow to register?  I'm sure it has to do with area of contact with leads.  I think leads needs same amout of contact as when plugged in.  Resistivity does depend on area of the conductor, thus in this case, amout of surface contact.

Perhaps my testing procedures are not what it should be.  @hakuzen any feedbacks?


----------



## hakuzen (Jul 28, 2019)

SilverEars said:


> @hakuzen Do you know of a device that you put between the source/amp and cable to the iem that you can vary the impedance from 1 to 10 ohms?  With 3.5mm male output, and female input?
> 
> Also, I'm looking to measure output impedance of my DAP, have you done a measurement like that?  How do you go about doing it?  I was thinking of cutting a 3.5mm cable, and clip a 1 ohm resistor in between ground and one of the channels to see what RMS voltage I get, and figure out the internal resistance from the voltage divider rule.  I wonder if this is safe or would I short out the headphone out with such a small load?


Yes, I've measured output impedance of some sources. You can find some of them here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...st-3-tutorial-in-post-2.800208/#post-12386883

Ended using decade resistance boxes for these measurements, because it's easier than changing resistors and you can set the exact load you like (compared with variable resistors).
Own Time Electronics 1051 (expensive accurate one, got a fabulous deal to get it), and chinese ZX21.



They are expensive. You can get cheaper but less accurate and less durable boxes. Like this (around $14, chinese J2361):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33054109967.html




You can try this one, but you'll have to confirm and readjust every setting with an accurate multimeter, because resistance tends to fluctuate, and it's far from accurate. It's cheap and saves you much effort.

You'll also need connectors and cables. Instead of cutting a cable + 3.5mm plug, you can purchase a DIY plug directly, no cable, and use its contacts.
Or you can use balun connectors (like I did); They work well, have low resistance (around 6mOhms average), and aren't expensive.




This kind of baluns, together with following 2mm->4mm banana adapter, and the stackable 4mm banana cables and alligator clips I linked before, are the best combo I could find for measurements (after spending hundreds in worse equipment, which I wouldn't mind to sell for cheap).












You'll also need some adapters, mostly splitters. You can buy decent ones, or DIY them with baluns (no solder) or plugs (soldered), and wire.

With this equipment, you'll be able to "add" output impedance to check frequency response change of balanced armatures; or to add a known load to measure source output impedance.

For measuring output impedance with a voltage divider, I don't recommend going so low (1ohm). It wouldn't be a problem while you use very low power; but you are safer by using 20ohms, for example, and accuracy stays good enough.
So you could use an impedance adapter of 20ohms (together with an splitter, a balun to close the circuit, and another balun for measuring voltage), instead of the decade resistance box, for this purpose. But choose a plain impedance adapter, like the cheapest at aliexpress; Dunu adapters aren't plain, they use small resistors in parallel, so they are useless for this purpose.



SilverEars said:


> Also, will you ever get into measuring capacitance and inductance?


I've started measuring capacitance between positive wires and ground or negative wires. Measurements have been added to my list of cables measurements. You can also measure capacitance between side wires.
It gives you a hint of signal isolation; guess this could slightly affect to crosstalk and background noise; but haven't got conclusive results; you have to consider that amount of cores multiply this capacitance.
About inductance, I'll start measuring it when I get the time for it (I'm very busy now).



SilverEars said:


> Some updates on measuring resistances of cables.  I finaly got some pure copper micro alligator clips, but I still feel, I don't have the ideal lead to grapple the right pin on the 3.5/2.5mm jack.
> 
> If we take into comsideration a male jack going into a female opening, we have to think about the way the connection is touching.  The way the alligator clips touch the metal isn't a precisly the same amout as actually plugging in that will not provide accurate results.
> 
> ...


Yes, I warned you about those small clips:


hakuzen said:


> these are small copper clips (they don't scratch plugs, they are softer but less secure clipping)



And yes, cheap Zoyi ZT109 accuracy is very questionable. I use to wait till the reading is stable; guess some capacitance is the responsible of the decreasing reading. That's why I ended with YR1030, as mentioned many times.
My measurements journey is plenty of issues, deceptions, and wasted money. That's why I share many options, indicating pros and cons together with prices: to let you choose wiser than I blindly did.


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> I prefer to spread my pins wider (ie splaying) vs bringing them closer together, but either way works. You only need to bend the pins just enough (towards or away from one another) so that they grip better.


Trying very hard not to make a sexual reference here. Muuusssttt ressiisstt!


----------



## pstickne

musicphotolife said:


> Thanks! Nevertheless, the sound is not as impressive as I would have expected, but that is another story. Just want to share my appreciation here.


Sound is made more impressive by different IEMs, tips, or EQ - select those to fit/taste 

Glad you have a pretty new cable!


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Hello

Spec wise, Is this Cable any Good?


Thanks


----------



## hakuzen

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Hello
> 
> Spec wise, Is this Cable any Good?
> 
> Thanks


it's interesting, because of the intermediate teflon (low dielectric constant) insulating.
it isn't litz, the strands are not annealed/insulated independently. but signals (cords) are teflon insulated. it's a way of keeping low capacitance between signals.
final TPU sleeving helps to keep lower microphonics.
you get around 27.3AWG equivalent section per signal. it will be around 250mOhm.
guess up-occ wire is better quality copper than that pure OFC copper. considering this and the price, i'd say it can be a good cable, but inferior value to up-occ cables in my list.


----------



## pstickne (Jul 29, 2019)

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Hello
> 
> Spec wise, Is this Cable any Good?
> 
> ...



It looks pretty.
It looks durable, claims TPU.
Plug does NOT appear to have exit reinforcement.
Connectors, and Y look decent. No slider though.
Doesn’t have plastic over ears, claims to be soft.
Has simple twist instead of braid.
So, if those things are in agreement with your own preferences, why not buy?

And that’s how I feel about cable “specs”..


----------



## pstickne (Jul 29, 2019)

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Hello
> 
> Spec wise, Is this Cable any Good?
> 
> ...


With respect to plugs, I like obvious reinforcement as it can be easy to break solder with too much movement. It really depends on if there is any (internal and/or exit) bracing, which is hard to see in the images.

If the plug can be opened then it should be easy to reinforce DIY.

Attached is one of
my ideal-looking plugs. It has a “rugged elegance”.


----------



## MadDane

Filum said:


> Squished to make the 2 pins narrower?
> Or, spread to to make the 2 pins wider?



I was told by John at Noble, that he and other manufacturers do not like to bend the 2 pin prongs, that it can lead to premature failure or even cause issues with iem plugs.  Therefore the "Crimp" with pliers is the recommended solution.

YMMV.


----------



## fokta

Just sharing... 
Local Custom cable using SPC UP-OCC Litz 25 AWG...

 

what interesting is... the double jack 2.5 TRRS and 3.5 SE.. to get better Black background...

 
above pic, I taken from someone else (Sorry and thank you). 

Quite unique sound Impression... yes it really make The background become black. 
But, in my combo (Solaris & DX221mk2), it gave long decay effect... its clear and good separate, not mixed with other freq...


----------



## Cevisi

fokta said:


> Just sharing...
> Local Custom cable using SPC UP-OCC Litz 25 AWG...
> 
> 
> ...


interesting whit that double input


----------



## kingdixon

fokta said:


> Just sharing...
> Local Custom cable using SPC UP-OCC Litz 25 AWG...
> 
> 
> ...



Well, thats strange .. i don't know if that would work with other Daps but on wm1a you can't use both outputs, when using them together balanced 4.4mm has the precedence and cancels the 3.5mm .. i am not sure if there is any benefit other than that the cable can be used balanced or single.


----------



## fokta

kingdixon said:


> Well, thats strange .. i don't know if that would work with other Daps but on wm1a you can't use both outputs, when using them together balanced 4.4mm has the precedence and cancels the 3.5mm .. i am not sure if there is any benefit other than that the cable can be used balanced or single.


I thought so at first... the seller explain... not all Brand can do this... what he already know is AK, Hiby, and now Ibasso...

 but, for me, I not to keen in long decay, so I prefer unplug the grounding jack (3.5)...

According the seller, AK and Hiby (R6 pro) have great impact especially in black background...


----------



## MadDane (Jul 30, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> interesting whit that double input



If you try to connect the balanced from an AK to your system you'll get a nasty hum. It's because there is no ground, the way to overcome this is to use both outputs, and the 3.5mm becomes the ground and removes the hum.  Or you could just make life SO LESS complicated and use the 3.5 non balanced output to avoid all the complication.  Though I have found that some people just love to make things more complicated!

https://photos.app.goo.gl/2ue8hEGhvWXq6Ugb6





Picture borrowed from seller here on headfi, it's a:
*Moon Audio Silver Dragon Portable Interconnect V3 Astell & Kern PEE11 Dual XLR*


----------



## pstickne (Jul 30, 2019)

MadDane said:


> Or you could just make life SO LESS complicated and use the 3.5 non balanced output to avoid all the complication.  Though I have found that some people just love to make things more complicated!





Also, why would any “audiophile” company make balanced with MORE noise?

SE all the way


----------



## Slater (Jul 30, 2019)

MadDane said:


> I was told by John at Noble, that he and other manufacturers do not like to bend the 2 pin prongs, that it can lead to premature failure or even cause issues with iem plugs.  Therefore the "Crimp" with pliers is the recommended solution.
> 
> YMMV.



As long as it’s not bent too much, I’ve never had a failure or any other type of problem.

I actually don’t like crimping the pins because it compromises gold plating. It can also cause additional wear on the female socket.

However, for those worried about bending or crimping, a 3rd alternative is to tin the pins with a very thin coating of quality solder.

Compared to bending or crimping the pins, tinning the pins is the best/safest option of the 3.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> As long as it’s not bent too much, I’ve never had a failure or any other type of problem.
> 
> I actually don’t like crimping the pins because it compromises gold plating. It can also cause additional wear on the female socket.
> 
> ...


For those worrying about the signal noise, tin-gold junction may be problematic:
https://www.microcontrollertips.com/gold-tin-contacts-just-dont-mate-together/


----------



## pstickne (Jul 30, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> For those worrying about the signal noise, tin-gold junction may be problematic:
> https://www.microcontrollertips.com/gold-tin-contacts-just-dont-mate-together/


Out of all the arguments against tin (vs. gold) on that page..


----------



## PhonoPhi

pstickne said:


> Out of all the arguments against tin (vs. gold) on that page..



There are several arguments to be cautious: a hetero metal-metal junction, thermocouple effect, potential formation of intermetalic compounds.


----------



## pstickne

PhonoPhi said:


> There are several arguments to be cautious: a hetero metal-metal junction, thermocouple effect, potential formation of intermetalic compounds.


Which is why: “Why select that one?”


----------



## Slater (Jul 30, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> For those worrying about the signal noise, tin-gold junction may be problematic:
> https://www.microcontrollertips.com/gold-tin-contacts-just-dont-mate-together/



Eh, I’m not worried about it:

1. I use 60/40 lead solder (or silver solder), not pure tin solder. That article seemed to refer exclusively to pure tin being bad (not alloys).
2. The vast majority of female and male interfaces (2-pin socket, mmcx, AT, banana, XLR, 3.5mm, 2.5mm, 1/4”, etc) are gold plated. Well, those are then _soldered_ to the copper conducting wires to make cables and plugs. And those connections are just fine (even 50+ years later in the case of some vintage audio gear and lead solder). I would think if it was so bad it would have ‘eaten through’ after 50 years, right? Even if so, I won’t even be alive in 50 years haha


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> Eh, I’m not worried about it:
> 
> 1. I use 60/40 lead solder (or silver solder), not pure tin solder. That article seemed to refer exclusively to pure tin being bad (not alloys).
> 2. The vast majority of female and male interfaces (2-pin socket, mmcx, AT, banana, XLR, 3.5mm, 2.5mm, 1/4”, etc) are gold plated. Well, those are then _soldered_ to the copper conducting wires to make cables and plugs. And those connections are just fine (even 50+ years later in the case of some vintage audio gear and lead solder). I would think if it was so bad it would have ‘eaten through’ after 50 years, right? Even if so, I won’t even be alive in 50 years haha



1. Alloys are even worse - more possible scenarios for different phases, intermetallics that create differences in potentials.
Some alloys are the worst misnomers of the audiophile world, such as gold-silver. Alloy conductivity is always higher (can be more than 3 times higher for silver-gold) than pure components.

2. Of different things, the durability is only one issue (and may be less of a problem, I agree).
The main problem again  is the junction between two different metals that introduce signal distortions.
The best soldering connection is to join the wires in a direct contact and then to keep them together with the solder.


----------



## zombywoof

PhonoPhi said:


> 1. Alloys are even worse - more possible scenarios for different phases, intermetallics that create differences in potentials.
> Some alloys are the worst misnomers of the audiophile world, such as gold-silver. Alloy conductivity is always higher (can be more than 3 times higher for silver-gold) than pure components.
> 
> 2. Of different things, the durability is only one issue (and may be less of a problem, I agree).
> ...



Sorry, but the above information in point #1 is nonsense.  Look it up.  Of all metals, pure silver (unalloyed) has the highest electrical conductivity.  Anything that goes into silver for the purposes of alloying reduces the electrical conductivity.  Pure copper is very close to silver in electrical conductivity.  Copper has about 95% of the conductivity of silver.  Anything that goes into copper for the purposes of alloy reduces the conductivity.  Gold is the least desirable of the three for conducting electricity as it only has about 75% of the conductivity of copper and silver.  Regarding point #2:  ALL common solder materials (alloys or otherwise) have lower conductivity that copper.  The electrical conductivity for common solder alloys is much less than 20% of the conductivity of copper...most are about 10%.


----------



## pstickne (Jul 31, 2019)

I’m pretty sure I wouldn’t hear a difference with even a generic tin solder, nor would it’s use cause my IEM’s demise.



And I’d just slightly bend the pins with a fingernail.. so, I wouldn’t even have to worry about solder. I prefer not to change my IEM cables, fearing I might tweak the pins very bad on one extraction - so that pretty much negates issues of loose pins and worn coatings too.


----------



## PhonoPhi

zombywoof said:


> Sorry, but the above information in point #1 is nonsense.  Look it up.  Of all metals, pure silver (unalloyed) has the highest electrical conductivity.  Anything that goes into silver for the purposes of alloying reduces the electrical conductivity.  Pure copper is very close to silver in electrical conductivity.  Copper has about 95% of the conductivity of silver.  Anything that goes into copper for the purposes of alloy reduces the conductivity.  Gold is the least desirable of the three for conducting electricity as it only has about 75% of the conductivity of copper and silver.  Regarding point #2:  ALL common solder materials (alloys or otherwise) have lower conductivity that copper.  The electrical conductivity for common solder alloys is much less than 20% of the conductivity of copper...most are about 10%.



Right.
My mistake with conductivity/resistivity, sorry
Pure metals are surely  best conductors, that was the point that gold-silver alloys are not doing better than pure metals.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jul 31, 2019)

Which Of these do you guys recommend? For the Audiosense T800 with the Fiio M11. @hakuzen Calling the god of cables for help 

TRN T2 16 Core Silver Plated HIFI Upgrade Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Plug MMCX/2Pin Connector For TRN V80 KZ AS10/AS06/ZS10 CCA C10 C16
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_1,searchweb201603_60

HiFiHear 8 Core Alloy With Pure Copper Cable 2.5/3.5/4.4mm Balanced Cable With MMCX/2pin Connector For LZ A5 A6 KZ ZS10 ZS6 AS10
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_1,searchweb201603_60

OFHC 24 AWG 6N High Purity Copper Cable 2.5/3.5/4.4mm Balanced Earphone Cable With MMCX Connector from Taiwan For HQ8 HQ10
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_1,searchweb201603_60


----------



## Ike1985

And graphene is more conductive than pure silver so hopefully we will see even better audio quality when graphene cables are widespread.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Ike1985 said:


> And graphene is more conductive than pure silver so hopefully we will see even better audio quality when graphene cables are widespread.



No, graphene is not more electrically conductive than silver (graphene has special conductive properties but not relevant for cables).
So no graphene/graphite (bulk graphene is actually graphite) cables, sorry.


----------



## hakuzen

RikudouGoku said:


> Which Of these do you guys recommend? For the Audiosense T800 with the Fiio M11. @hakuzen Calling the god of cables for help
> 
> TRN T2 16 Core Silver Plated HIFI Upgrade Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Plug MMCX/2Pin Connector For TRN V80 KZ AS10/AS06/ZS10 CCA C10 C16
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_1,searchweb201603_60
> ...


i've only tried the third one, and it's a good cable, stunning look.
better forget about the 1st one; heard good impressions about the 2nd cable (but price starts raising, if you are going to spend over $50-$60, consider cables 170, 165, 125).


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> Which Of these do you guys recommend? For the Audiosense T800 with the Fiio M11. @hakuzen Calling the god of cables for help
> 
> TRN T2 16 Core Silver Plated HIFI Upgrade Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Plug MMCX/2Pin Connector For TRN V80 KZ AS10/AS06/ZS10 CCA C10 C16
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_1,searchweb201603_60
> ...


Unfortunately, no cable will be able to fix the impedance mismatch between M11 ( more than 16 Ohm) and T800 (9.2 Ohm).


----------



## FastAndClean

not sure if i am doing it right here, the blue dot has to be facing backwards when is connected to the earphone right?


----------



## hakuzen

RikudouGoku said:


> Which Of these do you guys recommend? For the Audiosense T800 with the Fiio M11. @hakuzen Calling the god of cables for help
> 
> TRN T2 16 Core Silver Plated HIFI Upgrade Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Plug MMCX/2Pin Connector For TRN V80 KZ AS10/AS06/ZS10 CCA C10 C16
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_1,searchweb201603_60
> ...





PhonoPhi said:


> Unfortunately, no cable will be able to fix the impedance mismatch between M11 ( more than 16 Ohm) and T800 (9.2 Ohm).


M11 output impedance is over 16 ohm? ouch ouch.
then, @RikudouGoku , you should consider to invest on a source with an output impedance under 1 ohm



FastAndClean said:


> not sure if i am doing it right here, the blue dot has to be facing backwards when is connected to the earphone right?


the blue point uses to mark ground/negative pin (although found the opposite in a few cables).
then, blue point pin has to face forward for KZs and most 2pins iems (backwards for QDC and BQEYZ iems).
however, there won't be issues while you don't use different position for left and right side


----------



## FastAndClean

hakuzen said:


> M11 output impedance is over 16 ohm? ouch ouch.
> then, @RikudouGoku , you should consider to invest on a source with an output impedance under 1 ohm
> 
> 
> ...


but look how the one of the pin has red paint on it, that has to be the +


----------



## hakuzen

FastAndClean said:


> but look how the one of the pin has red paint on it, that has to be the +


in every nicehck 2pins cables i've tried, blue point and red paint in the pin (together), resulted to be ground/negative pin.
you can confirm it by using a multimeter


----------



## FastAndClean (Jul 31, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> in every nicehck 2pins cables i've tried, blue point and red paint in the pin (together), resulted to be ground/negative pin.
> you can confirm it by using a multimeter


ok thanks, so i am putting the blue dot facing the front of the earphone, the earphone is NICEHCK NX7


----------



## FastAndClean (Jul 31, 2019)

the banned brand cables have 8 core silver plated with hooks, the red paint is in the pin facing back, so that means the negative on the cable is in the wrong place?
EDIT- i just saw the banned cable with the hooks, the blue dot is facing front like it should be, thanks for the help, damn OCD


----------



## PhonoPhi

hakuzen said:


> M11 output impedance is over 16 ohm? ouch ouch.
> then, @RikudouGoku , you ĺ
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PhonoPhi

Here is 8-core NiceHCK cable (my favourite) and the blue dot is facing out. That was also my measurements for HiFiHear 16-core cable to power KZ/CCA.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jul 31, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> M11 output impedance is over 16 ohm? ouch ouch.
> then, @RikudouGoku , you should consider to invest on a source with an output impedance under 1 ohm
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FastAndClean (Jul 31, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> Here is 8-core NiceHCK cable (my favourite) and the blue dot is facing out. That was also my measurements for HiFiHear 16-core cable to power KZ/CCA.


that is confusing because i saw NiceHCK cables on his store and they are with blue dot facing forward


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I was really screwed up too when I first bought the HCK cables, but the red means nothing. The blue is ground. Just whip out a MultiMeter and confirm.


----------



## PhonoPhi

FastAndClean said:


> that is confusing because i saw NiceHCK cables on his store and they are with blue dot facing forward


I know. I only figured out that it is the same as a KZ original cable and for a 16-core HiFiHear cable the blue is also outside (but I made a mental note to myself not to buy not bent/preformed cables anymore ). That is also the only definite advantage (to me) of the KZ type C that the cable position is unequivocal.


----------



## hakuzen

RikudouGoku said:


> Which one is thicker between Cable 2 and 3? Took a look at cables 170,165 and 125 and do not really like the look of them.
> 
> As for the Impedance, Does a Impedance adapter work? Or the iematcher?


i don't know the thickness of cable 2.
cable 3 measurements are in my list. it's cable 068
*168*. tw 6n ofc 4c (copper,eid,mmcxM): 164..165..160..179 mΩ..[24.7g]
structure: 0.10mm*30(OD:1.35mm/25AWG) 5n ofhc, PE sleeve.
24awg specified of 5N OFHC, but measurements say 25awg. decent conductivity.
only mmcx (with 2.5, 3.5, and 4.4mm jacks) available. these mmcx plugs from Taiwan are wider than average, their quality is superior, preciser mechanized: safe and easier pop in and out. rotate freely. jack and splitter are also very good quality.
not very flexible wire.
sound is clean enough, although i prefer 165 by far. overall good quality and nice look, great value when around $35, because of the look and plugs.

good conductivity. i suggested 170, 165, 125, mainly for sound.

about impedance, sorry, phonopi fooled me. m11 output impedance is below 1 ohm (3.5 single-ended output), and below 2 ohms (2.5/4.4mm balanced output).
you don't need an impedance matcher. you can drive audiosense T800 perfectly with not noticeable highs alteration.
cables 2 and 3 resistance are ok for this.



FastAndClean said:


> that is confusing because i saw NiceHCK cables on his store and they are with blue dot facing forward


the only way to ensure polarity of the pins is by using a multimeter.
anyway, you can use any of the two polarities with most of your iems, while you don't use different polarity for each side


----------



## RikudouGoku

@hakuzen oh and in This case would it be better to use 3,5 instead of balanced 4,4 since the impedance is too low? Never used balanced Before


----------



## hakuzen (Jul 31, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> I know. I only figured out that it is the same as a KZ original cable and for a 16-core HiFiHear cable the blue is also outside (but I made a mental note to myself not to buy not bent/preformed cables anymore ). That is also the only definite advantage (to me) of the KZ type C that the cable position is unequivocal.


the cable position in type C is unequivocal, but you find different polarity in cables. some use QDC/BQEYZ polarity, while other use KZ polarity. so you are exactly in same place than with molded ear guide 2 pins cables (even worse, because you can re-mold ear guides, but you can't invert type C plugs)


----------



## hakuzen

RikudouGoku said:


> @hakuzen oh and in This case would it be better to use 3,5 instead of balanced 4,4 since the impedance is too low? Never used balanced Before


i like balanced output because of its much lower crosstalk, which helps to get wider sound stage.
you ought to buy 2.5/4.4mm balanced cable, because you'll be able to plug it into balanced output of your M11, but you'll also be able to plug it into 3.5mm output (single-ended sound) through an adapter.
if you buy a single-ended 3.5mm cable, you'll be able to use 3.5mm output uniquely


----------



## FastAndClean

hakuzen said:


> i like balanced output because of its much lower crosstalk, which helps to get wider sound stage.
> you ought to buy 2.5/4.4mm balanced cable, because you'll be able to plug it into balanced output of your M11, but you'll also be able to plug it into 3.5mm output (single-ended sound) through an adapter.
> if you buy a single-ended 3.5mm cable, you'll be able to use 3.5mm output uniquely


what @PhonoPhi meant was that the low impedance of T800 of 9ohm will be a problem for the player that recommends a minimum impedance of 16ohms, he is writing about that on other threads also


----------



## hakuzen

FastAndClean said:


> what @PhonoPhi meant was that the low impedance of T800 of 9ohm will be a problem for the player that recommends a minimum impedance of 16ohms, he is writing about that on other threads also


m11 output impedance is below 1 ohm (3.5 single-ended output), and below 2 ohms (2.5/4.4mm balanced output).
they suggest a minimum of 16 ohms load as a safe recommendation to protect their back. the lower the load and sensitivity, the more current is needed. more heat dissipation, less efficiency. opamps (amplifiers) do have a limit of current they can deliver, although most of them feature over current protection (the signal will be clipped).
i'm pretty sure that m11 can drive the 9 ohms of T800 perfectly (if T800 sensitivity is reasonable), without risk. the manufacturers are keeping their back safe, in the case you fry the amplifier because you apply too much high volume with a very tiny load.


----------



## PhonoPhi

hakuzenl said:


> m11 output impedance is below 1 ohm (3.5 single-ended output), and below 2 ohms (2.5/4.4mm balanced output).
> they suggest a minimum of 16 ohms load as a safe recommendation to protect their back. the lower the load and sensitivity, the more current is needed. more heat dissipation, less efficiency. opamps (amplifiers) do have a limit of current they can deliver, although most of them feature over current protection (the signal will be clipped).
> i'm pretty sure that m11 can drive the 9 ohms of T800 perfectly (if T800 sensitivity is reasonable), without risk. the manufacturers are keeping their back safe, in the case you fry the amplifier because you apply too much high volume with a very tiny load.



9 is almost twice less than 16, so clipping and distortions above the design current/power should be an issue. I think I've seen few DAPs specified for 8 Ohm (Teac - HA-P90SD) that may be a safer and more empowering route.


----------



## PhonoPhi

hakuzen said:


> the cable position in type C is unequivocal, but you find different polarity in cables. some use QDC/BQEYZ polarity, while other use KZ polarity. so you are exactly in same place than with molded ear guide 2 pins cables (even worse, because you can re-mold ear guides, but you can't invert type C plugs)


That is a very good point!
My first C-type cable is on the way.
I will make sure to check polarity and how it will work out.


----------



## hakuzen (Jul 31, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> 9 is almost twice less than 16, so clipping and distortions above the design current/power should be an issue. I think I've seen few DAPs specified for 8 Ohm (Teac - HA-P90SD) that may be a safer and more empowering route.


here is an example of some DAPs driving a 4.8 ohms load (KZ ZS5 v1). when the dap goes near its current limit, distortion triggers up, and then, clipping occurs.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1630#post-13819958

i don't know detailed current vs distortion specs of M11, but attending to this:

Output 3.5mm: 255mW(16Ω)/195mW(32Ω)/22mW(300Ω)
Output 2.5/4.4mm: 480mW(16Ω)/550mW(32Ω)/88.5mW(300Ω)
(i suppose these specs are for THD < 1%, as usual)

guess it will able to drive audiosense T800 at a good volume level without distorting


----------



## Slater

There’s a lot of people using the T800 now, and not a single person has reported any instances of source damage whatsoever (including myself)

I’m not losing any sleep over it


----------



## rr12267

BadReligionPunk said:


> I was really screwed up too when I first bought the HCK cables, but the red means nothing. The blue is ground. Just whip out a MultiMeter and confirm.



It really does not matter as long as it’s the same position on both then you’ll  be in phase.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ok Now I will not worry about T800 and M11, But are all MMCX cables compatible with all MMCX iems? Like are there something like KZs 2 pin standards with A,B and C?


----------



## FastAndClean

PhonoPhi said:


> 9 is almost twice less than 16, so clipping and distortions above the design current/power should be an issue. I think I've seen few DAPs specified for 8 Ohm (Teac - HA-P90SD) that may be a safer and more empowering route.


the new Empire Ears Wraith is 4ohms, i guess no one should buy that


----------



## PhonoPhi (Aug 1, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> the new Empire Ears Wraith is 4ohms, i guess no one should buy that


Unless one have a source that is designed to properly handle them or plan to use them at moderate power 
It can be a bit akin to buying a sports car with a speed limiter at 50 mph.
At least one can still accelerate with fun and make all the noise


----------



## FastAndClean

PhonoPhi said:


> Unless one have a source that is designed to properly handle them or plan to use them at moderate power
> It can be a bit akin to buying a sports car with a speed limiter at 50 mph.
> At least one can still accelerate with fun and make all the noise


i just read the review, it hiss with everything and the price is 3499$, good deal


----------



## amgupt01

Can anyone recommend a cheap 2.5mm balanced cable for the new UE Pro connectors? I think they're called SuperBAX or BAX?

Anyone have experience with these? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32996258519.html


----------



## MadDane

Deleted


----------



## Craftsman (Aug 2, 2019)

Got myself a new 8 core cable for approx $11 and got the following measurements - L+ 240 mOhm, R+ 240 mOhm, L- 120 mOhm, and R- 120 mOhm.  Note these measurements are +/- 10 mOhm as that's the resolution of my meter...

Enclosed is a picture of the cable... Can anyone guess what it is?


----------



## hakuzen

Craftsman said:


> Got myself a new 8 core cable for approx $11 and got the following measurements - L+ 240 mOhm, R+ 240 mOhm, L- 120 mOhm, and R- 120 mOhm.  Note these measurements are +/- 10 mOhm as that's the resolution of my meter...
> 
> Enclosed is a picture of the cable... Can anyone guess what it is?


it looks like the wire used in trn 8 cores cables.

the big difference between positive and ground measurements can only be explained by two possible causes:
a) wires (black and transparent sleeved) are different, one of them (used for ground) having double conductivity than the wire used for positive signals
b) all wires are the same, despite of different sleeve, but one core of each positive contact is not soldered (either in jack, either in 2pins plugs, either in both), while both 2 cores are soldered in ground contacts

b cause would match the solder issues found in trn 8 cores cables


----------



## Craftsman

hakuzen said:


> it looks like the wire used in trn 8 cores cables.
> 
> the big difference between positive and ground measurements can only be explained by two possible causes:
> a) wires (black and transparent sleeved) are different, one of them (used for ground) having double conductivity than the wire used for positive signals
> ...



That's correct.  I used that TRN 8 core that I removed the jack from earlier and soldered on a new 'L' jack from Aliexpress.  

The difference is caused by a - the conductor sizes are indeed different on the TRN with the transparent sleeved wires being thinner than the black.  I've found that the soldering on the 2pin side of the TRN 8 core cable to be pretty good as both sides (left and right) were fairly balanced as long as you remove the 3.5mm jack of course.  It looks like TRN might be having two separate 'factories' work on one cable - ie one that solders the 2pin connector and the other does the 3.5mm as the 2pin connection seems to be very consistent where the 3.5mm side of things is poor.  It's also possible that TRN is doing something similar to their 6 core cable where everything is connected to the IEM side of things while the 3.5mm is a crap shoot to say the least.


----------



## hakuzen

then you could get even measurements after unsoldering all plugs, and re-soldering one transparent core and one black core to each contact. much work, and your actual measurements shouldn't cause any sound issue


----------



## Craftsman

hakuzen said:


> then you could get even measurements after unsoldering all plugs, and re-soldering one transparent core and one black core to each contact. much work, and your actual measurements shouldn't cause any sound issue



I agree but given how the 3.5mm jack was assembled, for me to unsolder the 2pin connectors, I would probably have to cut them off and buy new ones and that gets down to the point of diminishing returns.

However, the point is that for all of those who have TRN 8-core cables out there, you can resurrect them very effectively by cutting off the 3.5mm jack and soldering on a new one along with some heatshrink for a strain relief (I reused the original TRN strain relief along with two pieces of heatshrink for my strain relief).  In fact, it might be the cheapest way to get a decent 'L' 3.5mm jack cable set.


----------



## Broquen (Aug 6, 2019)

@hakuzen do you have any link to a pure copper upocc litz with straight mmcx plugs? I've taken a look to your list and all I can see (170/171) are angled if I didn't see wrong.
I'm thinking about buy one (but maybe I'll wait until August sale).

BTW today got NiceHCK 8 cores ~10$ copper one to work and tbh the sound is pretty good (didn't like it much at first). The point is I prefer the cymbals tone of the pure copper with NC5v2 than mixed one (though it affects to all frequencies, not only highs) and am looking for same SQ of litz one, but with pure copper signature. In addition, the mixed cable I own is a balanced one, so need to use an adaptor to 3.5mm. single ended (which is good regarding quality, but uses silver plated copper -and affects sound anyways-).

Wanted to comment that I've noticed very clear the background noise increase with NiceHCK cable (that in the other hand is already good enough for the cost), plus a little (but perceptible) decrease in dynamics when using low volumes that didn't notice it before.

EDIT: Link correction


----------



## hakuzen

Broquen said:


> @hakuzen do you have any link to a pure copper upocc litz with straight mmcx plugs? I've taken a look to your list and all I can see (170/171) are angled if I didn't see wrong.
> I'm thinking about buy one (but maybe I'll wait until August sale).
> 
> BTW today got NiceHCK 8 cores ~10$ copper one to work and tbh the sound is pretty good (didn't like it much at first). The point is I prefer the cymbals tone of the pure copper with NC5v2 than mixed one (though it affects to all frequencies, not only highs) and am looking for same SQ of litz one, but with pure copper signature. In addition, the mixed cable I own is a balanced one, so need to use an adaptor to 3.5mm. single ended (which is good regarding quality, but uses silver plated copper -and affects sound anyways-).
> ...


170/171 mmcx plugs are all straight.
you can choose from 2 or 3 types of mmcx plugs, but they all are straight.
you can ask for not molded ear guides (this way i can use them with headphones, using adapters).


----------



## Broquen

hakuzen said:


> 170/171 mmcx plugs are all straight.
> you can choose from 2 or 3 types of mmcx plugs, but they all are straight.
> you can ask for not molded ear guides (this way i can use them with headphones, using adapters).



Thanks. I think I ended up looking to some other product by mistake, because all were angled as the one I own. Sorry for bothering.


----------



## hakuzen

Broquen said:


> Thanks. I think I ended up looking to some other product by mistake, because all were angled as the one I own. Sorry for bothering.


don't apologize, no bother at all!


----------



## Cevisi

FastAndClean said:


> i just read the review, it hiss with everything and the price is 3499$, good deal


Hiss is a new trend


----------



## M3NTAL

Does anyone know if there is a cable that is priced between the MassDrop x MEE modular cable and the Dunu Hulk cable?  I'm looking for a modular cable under $200 with quality copper. 3.5mm TRRS, 3.5mm TRS and 2.5mm TRRS would be the bare minimum connections needed - anything else is bonus.


----------



## hakuzen

M3NTAL said:


> Does anyone know if there is a cable that is priced between the MassDrop x MEE modular cable and the Dunu Hulk cable?  I'm looking for a modular cable under $200 with quality copper. 3.5mm TRRS, 3.5mm TRS and 2.5mm TRRS would be the bare minimum connections needed - anything else is bonus.


you can ask for your custom cable at electro acousti (AE), using this component: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000021771334.html






choose your desired wire (i recommend neotech up-occ ones), mmcx/2pins plugs, and splitter, to adjust the price to your wallet.
price will be between the two cables you mentioned


----------



## hakuzen

M3NTAL said:


> Does anyone know if there is a cable that is priced between the MassDrop x MEE modular cable and the Dunu Hulk cable?  I'm looking for a modular cable under $200 with quality copper. 3.5mm TRRS, 3.5mm TRS and 2.5mm TRRS would be the bare minimum connections needed - anything else is bonus.


you can also consider these one from lunashops:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32923111127.html. but plugs are on the huge side and you can't choose components (it uses the same wire than cables 130-132 in my list, it's a good one).
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32959153056.html. same big plugs, i've not tried this wire, but it shouldn't be bad.

or this one:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32909595288.html. more expensive, and don't know the wire. straight plugs. for this price, i'd probably go for hulk instead


----------



## subwoof3r

It's been almost a month now and my 173 (from Electro Acousti store) still dit not arrived yet 
I discussed with their support since few days already and they told me they are still waiting an answer from their local shipping to see whats going on.
I'm getting a bit worried now. Not sure if I should request a refund right now (happily I paid by PayPal in case of any issue).


----------



## hakuzen

subwoof3r said:


> It's been almost a month now and my 173 (from Electro Acousti store) still dit not arrived yet
> I discussed with their support since few days already and they told me they are still waiting an answer from their local shipping to see whats going on.
> I'm getting a bit worried now. Not sure if I should request a refund right now (happily I paid by PayPal in case of any issue).


don't worry, you are completely safe. in any case of issue other than logistics, you won't need to use aliexpress nor paypal protection to get fixed; just talk with the seller. if logistics problem, aliexpress will full refund you.
anyway, the only problem will be the waiting time. using the previous expensive aliexpress premium shipping, my cables arrived in around 5 days. now, using aliexpress standard shipping, they arrive in 10-16 days to spain. so your case is strange, the cable should had already arrived


----------



## Orl14

Hey guys Im in the market for some new 3.5mm cables for my Andromedas on the lessthan $100 range. Looking at the FiiO LC-3.5C or the ISN Audio S4. I like the looks of the S4 more but I really want an L jack. 

Looking for other suggestions of course but the aliexpress offerings are limited in my country.


----------



## zombywoof

Orl14 said:


> Hey guys Im in the market for some new 3.5mm cables for my Andromedas on the lessthan $100 range. Looking at the FiiO LC-3.5C or the ISN Audio S4. I like the looks of the S4 more but I really want an L jack.
> 
> Looking for other suggestions of course but the aliexpress offerings are limited in my country.



I have two of the ISN Audio cables that I purchased from Penon; the H16 and S16, if I recall correctly.  I had the Fiio cable and sold it with some SE535's.  I need to preface this by saying that I am not able to detect the small differences in sound signature that others claim to hear from cable swapping (old ears).  I have MMCX versions, 3.5 mm standard for use with my various Campfire IEM's.  In my opinion, these cable are good values, are well made, and work fine.  The connectors appear to be good quality.  They are a bit bulky for portable use compared to the ALO cables that come with the CA IEM's, so I most often use them at home.  I have only had good experiences with Penon so I feel pretty confident in recommending them.


----------



## Orl14

zombywoof said:


> I have two of the ISN Audio cables that I purchased from Penon; the H16 and S16, if I recall correctly.  I had the Fiio cable and sold it with some SE535's.  I need to preface this by saying that I am not able to detect the small differences in sound signature that others claim to hear from cable swapping (old ears).  I have MMCX versions, 3.5 mm standard for use with my various Campfire IEM's.  In my opinion, these cable are good values, are well made, and work fine.  The connectors appear to be good quality.  They are a bit bulky for portable use compared to the ALO cables that come with the CA IEM's, so I most often use them at home.  I have only had good experiences with Penon so I feel pretty confident in recommending them.



Thanks for your input! Good to know that I wont be making a bad choice which ever one I choose, and no worries Im not really in to cables affecting sound as well, all I care is that it wont make my andros hiss on the V30 (had chifis that hissed on their stock cables) and aesthetics.


----------



## zombywoof

Orl14 said:


> Thanks for your input! Good to know that I wont be making a bad choice which ever one I choose, and no worries Im not really in to cables affecting sound as well, all I care is that it wont make my andros hiss on the V30 (had chifis that hissed on their stock cables) and aesthetics.



No problem.  From what I have read in this thread, it appears that some of the "cheap" cables have wires that are not soldered well or at all.  I do not have the Andromeda, but I have the Jupiter and I get no detectable difference in sound, hiss or otherwise, compared to the supplied ALO cable.  I originally bought the ISN cable to replace a damaged cable on my Orions.  I have since tried it with my other IEM's...no issues.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I just saw this on Drop.com 






https://drop.com/buy/tripowin-c8-iem-cables  Seems like a good deal for these for $23. You can choose different terminations.


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> So I just saw this on Drop.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is literally the same cable, just with Tripowin branding:



As usual, massdrop is no “deal”. Why people keep giving them business is beyond me.


----------



## archdawg

Slater said:


> This is literally the same cable, just with Tripowin branding:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, massdrop is no “deal”. Why people keep giving them business is beyond me.


Good catch @Slater and as to (mass)drop I don't get the fuss either ... What?

BTW, I own three of those cables (NiceHCK branded) and couldn't be happier with the price/performance ratio and the good looks, even though the similar looking, but slightly pricier silver-grey 8-core Kinboofi uses cables with a higher copper/insulation ratio.





Upper: Kinboofi   Lower: NiceHCK


----------



## Slater

archdawg said:


> Good catch @Slater and as to (mass)drop I don't get the fuss either ... What?
> 
> BTW, I own three of those cables (NiceHCK branded) and couldn't be happier with the price/performance ratio and the good looks, even though the similar looking, but slightly pricier silver-grey 8-core Kinboofi uses cables with a higher copper/insulation ratio.
> 
> ...



Yes, you’re right. The Kinboofi version visually looks the same, but the conductor is slightly thicker. It’s unknown which cable version the Tripowin is a rebrand of.

Either way though, it sounds like it’s high time I start my own “deal” company:

Buy stuff from Aliexpress
Double the price
Market as a “deal”
Profit!


----------



## Dsnuts

Slaterexpress.com. I like it.


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> This is literally the same cable, just with Tripowin branding:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, massdrop is no “deal”. Why people keep giving them business is beyond me.


Yup, I agree. One Youtuber said it best: First, you view the item you're interested in on Drop. Second, you check Amazon to see if it's much more expensive, and if not, you get it within days of ordering. Seriously, they have an estimated ship date of Aug 30 on this cable. And that's not even a guarantee. I could order this on Aliexpress and with Standard shipping (which for me to Canada, is 15-30 days with tracking), I'd have it in my possession in less than 2 weeks, based on all my previous experiences. In other words, I could get that cable for less money, no customs duties or extra charges like I would be dinged with if I bought from Drop, long before Drop even started shipping the cables out to customers. I'd be using it before those clowns even got around to shipping it. Drop for me means "dropped the ball" as far as I can see. Their customer service/support is abysmal, from many of the reviews I've read. I get emails everyday from them, but I've yet to ever buy anything from them.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Slaterexpress.com. I like it.


Me too! I would buy some of that sweet custom modded stuff from him. Lol!


----------



## dfung

Would anyone be able to rec an OCC copper cable that is very light, thin, and short (Less than 50cm)?
Need to connect a BTR3 and do not want a long and heavy cable that can get inconvenient really fast when running or working out.

Really dig Hakuzen's rec'd copper cable, but it's too long:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007909452.html


----------



## hakuzen

dfung said:


> Would anyone be able to rec an OCC copper cable that is very light, thin, and short (Less than 50cm)?
> Need to connect a BTR3 and do not want a long and heavy cable that can get inconvenient really fast when running or working out.
> 
> Really dig Hakuzen's rec'd copper cable, but it's too long:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007909452.html


you can ask the manufacturer/seller for a custom shorter cable. one head-fier did so, and the result was cheaper due to shorter wire.
btw, you can select any wire or mix of wires from their inventory, and also the other components of the cable.


----------



## subwoof3r

hakuzen said:


> don't worry, you are completely safe. in any case of issue other than logistics, you won't need to use aliexpress nor paypal protection to get fixed; just talk with the seller. if logistics problem, aliexpress will full refund you.
> anyway, the only problem will be the waiting time. using the previous expensive aliexpress premium shipping, my cables arrived in around 5 days. now, using aliexpress standard shipping, they arrive in 10-16 days to spain. so your case is strange, the cable should had already arrived


Thanks, appreciated
I just talked again today with the seller (Electro Acousti) and he told me that it just was my fault because my name wasn't correct, logistic system truncated my name from "Jérôme" to "j.R.Me". This is the first time I hear that its my fault just of not sending my name properly.. as everything is automatic from aliexpress to logistics. Also, I ordered recently from the store an Y-splitter which I well received in 2 weeks, with the same name..
I'm a getting a bit nervous now, and asked for a refund but seller refused and told me to wait few more days (as usual with chinese sellers..) let's see if I receive it, otherwise I will have to ask aliexpress help. I really think this will be my last order from Electro Acousti store, unfortunately


----------



## hakuzen (Aug 9, 2019)

subwoof3r said:


> Thanks, appreciated
> I just talked again today with the seller (Electro Acousti) and he told me that it just was my fault because my name wasn't correct, logistic system truncated my name from "Jérôme" to "j.R.Me". This is the first time I hear that its my fault just of not sending my name properly.. as everything is automatic from aliexpress to logistics. Also, I ordered recently from the store an Y-splitter which I well received in 2 weeks, with the same name..
> I'm a getting a bit nervous now, and asked for a refund but seller refused and told me to wait few more days (as usual with chinese sellers..) let's see if I receive it, otherwise I will have to ask aliexpress help. I really think this will be my last order from Electro Acousti store, unfortunately


don't worry. if it's due to logistics issues, aliexpress (the responsible when using aliexpress premium/standard/saving) will full refund you. guess the problem comes when they started to offer more affordable shipping systems (which i suggested).
sorry for the wait time and the disappointment.
i've received my mix of 171-174 from them today. ordered it on august the 1st, using aliexpress standard shipping. total time of manufacturing a custom cable, shipping, and delivery to spain: 8 days (incredibly fast, it's a top mark from hundreds of packages).


----------



## Slater

subwoof3r said:


> Thanks, appreciated
> I just talked again today with the seller (Electro Acousti) and he told me that it just was my fault because my name wasn't correct, logistic system truncated my name from "Jérôme" to "j.R.Me". This is the first time I hear that its my fault just of not sending my name properly.. as everything is automatic from aliexpress to logistics.



Yeah, that sounds like some cop-out BS on the seller's part. Sorry you had all that trouble, friend

I wonder if the artist formally known as Prince was ever able to order stuff from Aliexpress? I'm sure he would have had an even harder time!


----------



## fokta

subwoof3r said:


> Thanks, appreciated
> I just talked again today with the seller (Electro Acousti) and he told me that it just was my fault because my name wasn't correct, logistic system truncated my name from "Jérôme" to "j.R.Me". This is the first time I hear that its my fault just of not sending my name properly.. as everything is automatic from aliexpress to logistics. Also, I ordered recently from the store an Y-splitter which I well received in 2 weeks, with the same name..
> I'm a getting a bit nervous now, and asked for a refund but seller refused and told me to wait few more days (as usual with chinese sellers..) let's see if I receive it, otherwise I will have to ask aliexpress help. I really think this will be my last order from Electro Acousti store, unfortunately


Wow... That's so unfortunate for you, hope the problem resolve soon... 

my when I ordered my 173, it was consider fast...

but I am back using 130. the bright really make me fatigue fast... but I loved the sound sig...

btw, I send some of my cable to a friend, so he can also different the sound characteristics of the cable. 
He was listening for a week, pairing with PP8 and also N5iiS.. this is his result.



 
@bukumurah, Tq for helping...


----------



## Palash

Type C MMCX cable, Can decode up to 24 bit 192 kHz. Build quality is decent but sound quality is really good.


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 10, 2019)

Sorry a noob question.
Dunno if this is the correct place to ask but you guys like @Slater and @hakuzen are the experts at DIY cable stuff.
I know it ain't exactly related to cables but any of you guys know how to remove a 2 pin connector that broke off inside the IEM casing?
Happened to my colleague and the broken pin can't come out.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> Sorry a noob question.
> Dunno if this is the correct place to ask but you guys like @Slater and @hakuzen are the experts at DIY cable stuff.
> I know it ain't exactly related to cables but any of you guys know how to remove a 2 pin connector that broke off inside the IEM casing?
> Happened to my colleague and the broken pin can't come out.



ooo, that's a tough one. It depends on how deep it is broken off. The ideal case would be that there's a tiny bit of pin left sticking out, that you can grab with tweezers.

If not, then I would try spreading the socket pin of the female plug. This will make it looser and in theory the broken off pin will just fall out. Then you can squeeze the socket pin of the female plug back together. Please note that this spreading and squeezing only needs to be a fraction of a mm.

Still yet another option is to replace the whole female 2-pin socket. You can find many different 0.75mm and 0.78mm female sockets on Aliexpress.

Good luck!


----------



## hakuzen

baskingshark said:


> Sorry a noob question.
> Dunno if this is the correct place to ask but you guys like @Slater and @hakuzen are the experts at DIY cable stuff.
> I know it ain't exactly related to cables but any of you guys know how to remove a 2 pin connector that broke off inside the IEM casing?
> Happened to my colleague and the broken pin can't come out.


if the pin can't be pulled up using tweezers, guess the only way to remove it would be opening the case to expose the other side of the tube; then use another pin to push out the stuck pin, from any of both sides


----------



## hakuzen

fokta said:


> Wow... That's so unfortunate for you, hope the problem resolve soon...
> 
> my when I ordered my 173, it was consider fast...
> 
> ...


very interesting impressions, thanks


----------



## ShabtabQ

Can anybody recommend me a 2.5mm balanced cable for my Tin T2, around $30 preferably, maximum $50.


----------



## Cevisi

ShabtabQ said:


> Can anybody recommend me a 2.5mm balanced cable for my Tin T2, around $30 preferably, maximum $50.


I tried alot of cables whit tin t2 the best one is ISN S8 for the tin t2


----------



## ShabtabQ

Cevisi said:


> I tried alot of cables whit tin t2 the best one is ISN S8 for the tin t2




Thanks I was looking at this one
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cNRTwRGM

I'll then buy anyone of these.


----------



## zombywoof

ShabtabQ said:


> Thanks I was looking at this one
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cNRTwRGM
> 
> I'll then buy anyone of these.



I can also recommend the ISN cables.  I have the ISN S16 and find it to be good quality for the price.  I purchased it to replace the ALO cable that came with my Campfire Orions.  Works great.  I have not detected any performance issues compared to the ALO cable.


----------



## superuser1

ShabtabQ said:


> Thanks I was looking at this one
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cNRTwRGM
> 
> I'll then buy anyone of these.


Great cable with a very dark background.
It could take the edge off the highs which may at times not be desirable. It's 168? on @hakuzen list i think.


----------



## Palash

ShabtabQ said:


> Can anybody recommend me a 2.5mm balanced cable for my Tin T2, around $30 preferably, maximum $50.


ISN Audio S8, without any doubt.


----------



## hakuzen

ShabtabQ said:


> Thanks I was looking at this one
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cNRTwRGM
> 
> I'll then buy anyone of these.





superuser1 said:


> Great cable with a very dark background.
> It could take the edge off the highs which may at times not be desirable. It's 168? on @hakuzen list i think.


yes, it's 168 (thanks, you are getting used to my crazy cryptic numbers!).
for Tin T2 i also think this cable is a better pairing than ISN S8. Tin T2 is not bass heavy, and upper mids and treble are bright and airy enough. good quality copper cables recommended, rather than silver plated copper ones.


----------



## fokta

@hakuzen  or anyone, 
have tried this cable before ?


----------



## superuser1

fokta said:


> @hakuzen  or anyone,
> have tried this cable before ?


I'm interested to try these.


----------



## zombywoof

fokta said:


> @hakuzen  or anyone,
> have tried this cable before ?



Available on Amazon US...7 reviews with 3 reviewers indicating connector issues.  Seems like a rather high frequency for it to be a random issue.


----------



## hakuzen

fokta said:


> @hakuzen  or anyone,
> have tried this cable before ?


i've not tried this.
but expect similar quality than other similar 16 cores cables from my list.
L jack is welcome, hope more sellers start to offer this kind of plugs as an option.
after trying some 16 cores cables, my opinion is that more flexibility is their only advantage.
to get a decent flexibility, but better other attributes, i use to prefer 8 cores cables.

parallel capacitance gets increased with cores (and length).
i've corrected the few parallel capacitance measurements in my list (subtracted leads capacitance).
i plan to measure that capacitance in all my cables, together with length of cable (not counting plugs), when i get the time for it, because think it's an interesting measurement of signals isolation.
i'm doing +/ground measurements (+/- in balanced cables), which is usually similar lo left/right capacitance in most of these multi-core cables (if different, due to cable geometry, i'll also measure left/right capacitance).


----------



## hakuzen (Aug 12, 2019)

added new acquisition to the list:

*175*. tw upocc AgAu+copper lizt 8c (silv/cop,eagle,MV).195..163..161..173 mΩ..[35.7g]..137..138 pF..[137cm]
this is a custom cable: 1.5m long (from 12m of wire), mix of cables 170/171 (copper) and 173/174 (silver).
one core of each material is used in every contact/signal. this way, the attributes are a direct average of cables 171 and 174, and i think i's the best approach for mixing different wires in single-ended cables. other possibility to explore with balanced cables is using one material for positive signals and the other for negative signals, which is possible to be made in 4 cores cables as well.
it's the most versatile cable: it can pair well either with dark or bright combos.
not needed to say this is same top quality cable as 174 and 171. mix of one of the purest copper and silver wires (up-occ) you can find.
curious thing is how the craftman braided the cores; the result is like a zebra snake, very original indeed.
pics: it's a true beauty..












i think i should had ordered a red sandalwood jack this time, and polished 2pins plugs..
other pics of the "snake":


----------



## kingdixon

hakuzen said:


> added new acquisition to the list:
> 
> *175*. tw upocc AgAu+copper lizt 8c (silv/cop,eagle,MV).195..163..161..173 mΩ..[35.7g]..141..139 pF..[137cm]
> this is a custom cable: 1.5m long (from 12m of wire), mix of cables 170/171 (copper) and 173/174 (silver).
> ...



So it arrived .. and beautiful indeed ..

How is the ergonomics and stifness against other cables ?


----------



## superuser1

@hakuzen i am getting my wallet ready


----------



## Amsterdam

Hi there,

What is the name of the cable and where did you buy it?

It's a Beauty.

Grtz

Fer



hakuzen said:


> added new acquisition to the list:the
> 
> *175*. tw upocc AgAu+copper lizt 8c (silv/cop,eagle,MV).195..163..161..173 mΩ..[35.7g]..137..138 pF..[137cm]
> this is a custom cable: 1.5m long (from 12m of wire), mix of cables 170/171 (copper) and 173/174 (silver).
> ...


----------



## hakuzen

kingdixon said:


> So it arrived .. and beautiful indeed ..
> 
> How is the ergonomics and stifness against other cables ?


it's like 171 or 174. expected more stiffness when i first ordered these 8 cables, and found they are suppler than i thought when received them.
it isn't the most flexible cable; compared with the 8 cores cables king of flexibility, cable 130 (5mm thickness), for example, 175/174/171 (8 cores, 5.1/5.3/5mm thickness) are stiffer.
so louder microphonics although i can't hear them when playing music. they are reasonably flexible, i'd say average, and more flexible than those 4 thick cores cables.

compared to the king, 130, these PE sheathed up-occ wires use thicker sleeve, and probably different and stiffer material. in the other hand, they have better dielectric properties, which help to better isolation.
the dielectric material used in litz up-occ wires also looks stiffer than others, but probably has better isolation properties.
guess this helps with blacker background.
if you look at my recent parallel capacitance measurements, cable 130 measures 159-164pF (for a 118cm cable), 174 measures 114-104pF (113cm),  171 measures 121-111 (117cm), and new 175 measures 137-138pF (137cm!).
these up-occ wires are showing the least parallel capacitance in my list (taking number of cores in account).


----------



## hakuzen (Aug 12, 2019)

Amsterdam said:


> Hi there,
> 
> What is the name of the cable and where did you buy it?
> 
> ...


it's a custom cable manufactured at electro acousti shop of aliexpress. it's a mix of other stock cables from them, cable 171 and 174 in my list (check the link at my signature: there are measurements, comments, pics and links to these cables inside)
List of cables

edit: the links to these specific up-occ cables are here: pics, comments, and links, part *1*


----------



## kingdixon

hakuzen said:


> it's like 171 or 174. expected more stiffness when i first ordered these 8 cables, and found they are suppler than i thought when received them.
> it isn't the most flexible cable; compared with the 8 cores cables king of flexibility, cable 130 (5mm thickness), for example, 175/174/171 (8 cores, 5.1/5.3/5mm thickness) are stiffer.
> so louder microphonics although i can't hear them when playing music. they are reasonably flexible, i'd say average, and more flexible than those 4 thick cores cables.
> 
> ...



Yup 130 is awesome in comfortability, how does 175 rest on the ears without ear guides ?

I think i will give it a try though, looks wonderful..


----------



## hakuzen

kingdixon said:


> Yup 130 is awesome in comfortability, how does 175 rest on the ears without ear guides ?
> 
> I think i will give it a try though, looks wonderful..


no issues. i have no issues without ear guides usually.
i ordered this way because like the chance to use them with my headphones. you can order it with ear guides


----------



## courierdriver

hakuzen said:


> added new acquisition to the list:
> 
> *175*. tw upocc AgAu+copper lizt 8c (silv/cop,eagle,MV).195..163..161..173 mΩ..[35.7g]..137..138 pF..[137cm]
> this is a custom cable: 1.5m long (from 12m of wire), mix of cables 170/171 (copper) and 173/174 (silver).
> ...


Attractive looking cable...I'm guessing over $100-US though. Am i wrong?


----------



## fokta

superuser1 said:


> I'm interested to try these.





zombywoof said:


> Available on Amazon US...7 reviews with 3 reviewers indicating connector issues.  Seems like a rather high frequency for it to be a random issue.





hakuzen said:


> i've not tried this.
> but expect similar quality than other similar 16 cores cables from my list.
> L jack is welcome, hope more sellers start to offer this kind of plugs as an option.
> after trying some 16 cores cables, my opinion is that more flexibility is their only advantage.
> ...



I see, Got a question about the cable by offline user. 
The 16 core connection issued is more common...
Will suggest him ISN since is already proven... TQ


----------



## fokta

hakuzen said:


> added new acquisition to the list:
> 
> *175*. tw upocc AgAu+copper lizt 8c (silv/cop,eagle,MV).195..163..161..173 mΩ..[35.7g]..137..138 pF..[137cm]
> this is a custom cable: 1.5m long (from 12m of wire), mix of cables 170/171 (copper) and 173/174 (silver).
> ...


And I thought I am done with cable...

Nice One...

Let me look at my drawer, and take abnormal cable out...

The Hybrid always make different out come with sound Impression, Alo Ref8 - Bright, ISN H16 - Warm and Abnormal (4 Core OCC SPC & copper) - Warm yet detail in Hi Mid...


----------



## hakuzen (Aug 12, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> Attractive looking cable...I'm guessing over $100-US though. Am i wrong?


i'm afraid it is.
you can calculate yourself: add desired components to your cart (mine was 6m of up-occ Ag99%Au1% 28awg and 6m of up-occ copper litz 28awg, to get an extra long cable of 1.5m, plus plugs and splitter), and add around $20 for hand work (the result should be around $240 USD).

edit: if you go for 4 cores total, the result is way cheaper, but you'll have to decide which wire goes to positive signal and which to negative signal.
a friend tried AuAg wire for positive and cardas occ copper litz 23.5awg (it's a bit stiff due to teflon sleeve probably) for negative, with excellent results.
going for a 1.2m cable instead of 1.5m also supposes some saving.


----------



## Xduoophil (Aug 13, 2019)

Hey everybody! 
It's been looong since i visited this forum....

I bought the XDUOO X3II recently. Great device.
(Also have the X2 and the X3.)

As an IE for my X3II i choosed the KZ SZ6.
Now the stock cables seem to suck hard, so
i want an upgrade cable.

Which (type of) cable would be perfect for this IE + DAP Combo ?
I think that X3II pairs well with warmer IE,  but the SZ6 ist only kind of warm if i got it right.
Different people say different things so...

Also the SZ6 seems to be little V-Shaped Sound.

I am not that into cables so i wonder which would be the perfect budget cable for XDUOO X3II + KZ SZ6
It has to be 2-PIN 0,75mm if i got it right.

Any ideas 

What about these:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3300...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_52


----------



## Cevisi

Is there someone whit experience whit the tripowin c8 ? I'm interested in it and can't decide between it and 168


----------



## cenix

Cevisi said:


> Is there someone whit experience whit the tripowin c8 ? I'm interested in it and can't decide between it and 168



I am also interested in that comparison, because the prices are similar (around 30-35$). @hakuzen does seem to like the 168 a lot.


----------



## hakuzen

Xduoophil said:


> Hey everybody!
> It's been looong since i visited this forum....
> 
> I bought the XDUOO X3II recently. Great device.
> ...


that cable looks a good one for your purpose.
you can check my List of cables (go to "cables for KZs" section) to consider other valid options. 


Cevisi said:


> Is there someone whit experience whit the tripowin c8 ? I'm interested in it and can't decide between it and 168





cenix said:


> I am also interested in that comparison, because the prices are similar (around 30-35$). @hakuzen does seem to like the 168 a lot.


i've not tried that tripowin cable.
if you want to try a thinner (higher resistance) cable with silver plated (or other alloy) foil over the copper, try it, and tell us how it works.
cable 168 uses good copper, has got lower resistance, look is superb (clear shiny copper), and i like the sound i get with it (usual copper attributes, black background). you can find it in nicehck and associated shops, electro acousti, and even in banned shops. i think it's one of the best cables you can get for $30.


----------



## cenix (Aug 13, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> that cable looks a good one for your purpose.
> you can check my List of cables (go to "cables for KZs" section) to consider other valid options.
> 
> 
> ...



This seems to be the cheapest 168 at the moment, can you confirm that it's indeed a 168?  Very interested in the cable and it seems from your list that in the 30-50 range, there aren't all that many better cables, if any at all.

*EDIT*: It seems that I have missed the 150 and 151. They are the ISN Audio c16(copper) and s16(silver plated), for around 50$. First of all, which one do you prefer, the 150 or 151? Also, are they much better than the 168?


----------



## hakuzen

cenix said:


> This seems to be the cheapest 168 at the moment, can you confirm that it's indeed a 168?  Very interested in the cable and it seems from your list that in the 30-50 range, there aren't all that many better cables, if any at all.
> 
> *EDIT*: It seems that I have missed the 150 and 151. They are the ISN Audio c16(copper) and s16(silver plated), for around 50$. First of all, which one do you prefer, the 150 or 151? Also, are they much better than the 168?


yes, it is 168.
from 150 and 151, i far prefer 151 (silver plated copper) to 150 (copper). i wouldn't say that any of them is better than 168. 151 is too bulky.
it depends of what gear do you plan to pair. if you want copper (better for bright iems, or to preserve bass rumble), 168. if you want spc (better for dark iems, less bass rumble, better mids and highs perception), you can consider S8 (8 cores version of 151) for similar price (if you want to go over $50-60, price of 150 and 151, i'd better consider up-occ wires).


----------



## cenix (Aug 13, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> yes, it is 168.
> from 150 and 151, i far prefer 151 (silver plated copper) to 150 (copper). i wouldn't say that any of them is better than 168. 151 is too bulky.
> it depends of what gear do you plan to pair. if you want copper (better for bright iems, or to preserve bass rumble), 168. if you want spc (better for dark iems, less bass rumble, better mids and highs perception), you can consider S8 (8 cores version of 151) for similar price (if you want to go over $50-60, price of 150 and 151, i'd better consider up-occ wires).



I see, if I am interested in copper or SPC for around 30-40$, then I should go for 168 or S8. If I am looking to spend around 50-60, then I might as well go for something like this or this (OCC).

*EDIT: *Btw, is this really 169? I got it from your link, but it's advertised as 8 core pure silver. Whereas you stated that it's a 4 core SPC.


----------



## hakuzen (Aug 13, 2019)

cenix said:


> I see, if I am interested in copper or SPC for around 30-40$, then I should go for 168 or S8.


yes


cenix said:


> If I am looking to spend around 50-60, then I might as well go for something like this or this (OCC)..
> 
> *EDIT: *Btw, is this really 169? I got it from your link, but it's advertised as 8 core pure silver. Whereas you stated that it's a 4 core SPC.


no. i meant up-occ cables. there is a huge difference.
you can find links for up-occ cables here: pics, comments, and links, part *1*
the cable of your link is 155, spc (not "pure silver"). nothing to be with up-occ wires. in fact, you can find that cable (155) for a third of that price in another shop. please read pics, comments, and links, part *3*
EDIT: your second link refers to cable 115, found at pics, comments, and links, part *2*

i know its easier to ask, but please, dedicate some minutes to read the info i've prepared by using a big amount of time..


----------



## cenix

hakuzen said:


> yes
> 
> no. i meant up-occ cables. there is a huge difference.
> you can find links for up-occ cables here: pics, comments, and links, part *1*
> ...



I did read through all of that, which is why I was confused. If that's the 155, then you made a mistake with the link, or the seller changed the item in that link, because https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32995698807.html is currently under 169, not 155. 169 is supposed to be an UPOCC cable.


----------



## hakuzen

cenix said:


> I did read through all of that, which is why I was confused. If that's the 155, then you made a mistake with the link, or the seller changed the item in that link, because https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32995698807.html is currently under 169, not 155. 169 is supposed to be an UPOCC cable.


that seller changed the product of that link (removed now, thanks for letting me know), but the other two links provided were showing real 169


----------



## subwoof3r

Hi guys,
Can someone please share to me a picture of a proper cabling about 2.5mm TRRS (AK if possible) to the drivers termination ?
Since I just received my RadSone ES100 I just want to give a try to this balanced output which intrigates me!  (I'm pretty sure that reverting back to unbalanced 3.5mm will be difficult after that ^^)
My only issue is that I'm affraid to reterminate each of my cables to TRRS balanced, never tried before, so just need to be sure the cabling have to be perfect to avoid any short (as ES100 looks to be very sentitive to that).
Many thanks in advance for your help, appreciated


----------



## Slater

subwoof3r said:


> Hi guys,
> Can someone please share to me a picture of a proper cabling about 2.5mm TRRS (AK if possible) to the drivers termination ?
> Since I just received my RadSone ES100 I just want to give a try to this balanced output which intrigates me!  (I'm pretty sure that reverting back to unbalanced 3.5mm will be difficult after that ^^)
> My only issue is that I'm affraid to reterminate each of my cables to TRRS balanced, never tried before, so just need to be sure the cabling have to be perfect to avoid any short (as ES100 looks to be very sentitive to that).
> Many thanks in advance for your help, appreciated



The ES100 app has a screen that shows and explains all about the 2.5mm balanced termination. You should definitely check it out!


----------



## subwoof3r (Aug 14, 2019)

Slater said:


> The ES100 app has a screen that shows and explains all about the 2.5mm balanced termination. You should definitely check it out!


Yup, I checked it but I didn't understood anything at all, lol, I'm a good newb  the only thing I understand is the "2.5mm Balanced Pin Map" section with the schema (representing a plug form)
Which one is the ground ? (unless there no ground anymore on TRRS ?)
Compared to 3.5mm unbalanced, and if I understand well (just to be sure) :
"R-" means L on 3.5mm ?
"R+" means R on 3.5mm ?
"L+" means GND on 3.5mm ?
"L-" means nothing on 3.5mm ?
If yes, what to do with "L-" ?

Also, which of L-/+ and R-/+ are going to positive on the drivers ? (in a 4 core wires if possible)
Sorry, I'm completely lost 

_**edit** : after re-reading the schemas from the app, looks like I understand a bit better. Correct me I'm wrong but, it is simplier than I thought: both L- and R- are going to negative from the drivers, and L+ and R+ to the positive. Also, it seems there is no ground at all to solder into a TRRS jack, I'm right?_


----------



## hakuzen

subwoof3r said:


> Yup, I checked it but I didn't understood anything at all, lol, I'm a good newb  the only thing I understand is the "2.5mm Balanced Pin Map" section with the schema (representing a plug form)
> Which one is the ground ? (unless there no ground anymore on TRRS ?)
> Compared to 3.5mm unbalanced, and if I understand well (just to be sure) :
> "R-" means L on 3.5mm ?
> ...


3.5mm TRS, single-ended:.......L+ (tip), R+ (ring), GndL and GndR (sleeve)
2.5mm TRRS (AK), balanced...R- (tip), R+ (ring1), L+ (ring2), L- (sleeve)
so you have to get:
L+ cores from tip in 3.5, to ring2 in 2.5.
GndR cores (you have to identify them, using a multimeter, for example) from sleeve in 3.5, to tip in 2.5.
(R+ cores from ring in 3.5, to ring1 in 2.5; GndL cores stay at sleeve in both jacks)


----------



## subwoof3r (Aug 14, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> 3.5mm TRS, single-ended:.......L+ (tip), R+ (ring), GndL and GndR (sleeve)
> 2.5mm TRRS (AK), balanced...R- (tip), R+ (ring1), L+ (ring2), L- (sleeve)
> so you have to get:
> L+ cores from tip in 3.5, to ring2 in 2.5.
> ...


Thank you very much, exactly what I was looking for 

I found this picture very interesting to illustrate (if it can help some newbs like me) :






Btw last question: does all "balanced" plugs will be designed like A&K type ? or I will need to ask each sellers if each plugs are structured like this above picture?
Many thanks again in advance, much appreciated


----------



## hakuzen

most balanced 2.5mm use that structure. but balanced 4.4mm structure is different


----------



## Xduoophil

hakuzen said:


> that cable looks a good one for your purpose.
> you can check my List of cables (go to "cables for KZs" section) to consider other valid options.



Thanks you very much for advice! Very appreciated!

I now choosed this one (82% OFF!:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3287...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_52

Hope it is perfect!
What are your thoughts ?


----------



## hakuzen

Xduoophil said:


> Thanks you very much for advice! Very appreciated!
> 
> I now choosed this one (82% OFF!:
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3287...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_52
> ...


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-150#post-15119388


----------



## Broquen

You can also buy a couple of decent cables, for 10€ each, in both versions (3.5 and 2.5) and compare before, so you'll know if it deserves the effort.

On the other hand, if you want to try because you like it, you've found the right place to do some questions


----------



## daid1

Xduoophil said:


> Thanks you very much for advice! Very appreciated!
> 
> I now choosed this one (82% OFF!:
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3287...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_52
> ...



and if i'm not wrong, cable 115 for 35 euros, 125 for 56 euros, 165 for 60 euros


----------



## hakuzen

daid1 said:


> and if i'm not wrong, cable 115 for 35 euros, 125 for 56 euros, 165 for 60 euros


125 and 165, ok. but 115, guess you are confusing it with other similar grey cable, because if you click on any of my links, it's over 51 euros


----------



## dfung

Newbie question here - Does 8 wire usually has a wider sound stage than 4 wire? Picks up better vocal and instrument placement ranges? (Paraphasing from another poster in the high end cable thread)
I see @hakuzen rec the 171 over the 170, which got me curious to learn why.


----------



## dfung

subwoof3r said:


> Thank you very much, exactly what I was looking for
> 
> I found this picture very interesting to illustrate (if it can help some newbs like me) :
> 
> ...



I'm a bigger newb about this.  Where do you read up on info about the different kinds of termination type? Single Ended vs. TRS vs. TRRS balanced.  This gets my head spinning...
I'm waiting for the BTR5.  Should I buy a new cable only after I get the BTR5, so I know which termination type to get?


----------



## CobraMan

dfung said:


> I'm a bigger newb about this.  Where do you read up on info about the different kinds of termination type? Single Ended vs. TRS vs. TRRS balanced.  This gets my head spinning...
> I'm waiting for the BTR5.  Should I buy a new cable only after I get the BTR5, so I know which termination type to get?


Here are a couple of resources that might help:

https://www.headphonesty.com/2019/04/headphone-jacks-plugs-explained/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phone_connector_(audio)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/unbalanced-and-balanced-clarification.852468/

Hope this helps.

Any other thoughts or suggestions?

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Xduoophil

hakuzen said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-150#post-15119388




So its not better than an 8 core cable but even worse, because
of the parallel capacitance loss ? What does this mean soundwise ?

And what about that review ? 
https://www.thephonograph.net/hifihear-16-core-silver-plated-cable-review/

Seems to be really good with neutral sound!

So if i got it right i have a kind of cold DAP with a kind of warm
IEM and a neutral cable, should be great. I think the V-Shape sound could not be neutralized
with a certain type of cable if i got it right. And as i like a little more bass and highs
its okay!

But anyway... Should i better get a decent 8 core cable instead or as well ?

Thanks for advice again!

Best wishes

XDUOOPHIL


----------



## daid1

hakuzen said:


> 125 and 165, ok. but 115, guess you are confusing it with other similar grey cable, because if you click on any of my links, it's over 51 euros



Is not that one?

€ 34,44 66%di SCONTO | **** 7N In Argento Puro Cavo di 2.5/3.5/4.4mm Cavo Bilanciato Con MMCX/2pin Connettore Per LZ a6 Sony ZS10 AS10 BA10 ZST C16 C10 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c0aLjxwo


----------



## kingdixon (Aug 15, 2019)

dfung said:


> Newbie question here - Does 8 wire usually has a wider sound stage than 4 wire? Picks up better vocal and instrument placement ranges? (Paraphasing from another poster in the high end cable thread)
> I see @hakuzen rec the 171 over the 170, which got me curious to learn why.



Well, thats not only from one other poster, thats nearly a consensus that i always read within reviews on high end cables thread, and its almost priced at nearly double price for most companies.

I never compared a 4 wire to an 8 wire of the same cable, may be we can get some detailed opinion here from hakuzen or others who tried comparing both.

but anyway the idea of cables is very debatable here and you will find lots of contradicting opinions, even the guys that believes in cables says that changes are subtle, unless your coming from a really crappy cable, so its always better to believe in what you hear urself, what we are sure of is that its more bulkier and flexible.


----------



## superuser1

Xduoophil said:


> So its not better than an 8 core cable but even worse, because
> of the parallel capacitance loss ? What does this mean soundwise ?
> 
> And what about that review ?
> ...


I would take such reviews with a pinch of salt


----------



## hakuzen (Aug 15, 2019)

daid1 said:


> Is not that one?
> 
> € 34,44 66%di SCONTO | **** 7N In Argento Puro Cavo di 2.5/3.5/4.4mm Cavo Bilanciato Con MMCX/2pin Connettore Per LZ a6 Sony ZS10 AS10 BA10 ZST C16 C10 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c0aLjxwo


yes, that's cable 115. at that price, the cable can be worth it. at 50€, it doesn't.
look is superb, so white, thick, and shiny. but it's on the stiff side (one of the most rigid) even having a loose braid, and it's not pure silver, obviously. it's silver plated copper.


----------



## hakuzen (Aug 5, 2020)

dfung said:


> I'm a bigger newb about this.  Where do you read up on info about the different kinds of termination type? Single Ended vs. TRS vs. TRRS balanced.  This gets my head spinning...
> I'm waiting for the BTR5.  Should I buy a new cable only after I get the BTR5, so I know which termination type to get?


BTR5 has got balanced output (2.5mm) and single-ended output (3.5mm).
You have to buy cables with 2.5mm TRRS balanced jack, because you'll be able to use these cables in both outputs, getting balanced signals if plugged in balanced output, and single-ended signals if plugged into single-ended output (you'll need an adapter for this: adapters (measurements, pics, and links) ).
While you can get only single-ended signals for cables with 3.5mm TRS jack.



dfung said:


> Newbie question here - Does 8 wire usually has a wider sound stage than 4 wire? Picks up better vocal and instrument placement ranges? (Paraphasing from another poster in the high end cable thread)
> I see @hakuzen rec the 171 over the 170, which got me curious to learn why.





Xduoophil said:


> So its not better than an 8 core cable but even worse, because
> of the parallel capacitance loss ? What does this mean soundwise ?
> 
> And what about that review ?
> ...


EDIT: Yes, no frequency response changes. but different soundstage can lead to a different imaging, lows and highs perception. You get some illusion of getting louder bass or treble, but it's not exactly true. That's why we recommend copper cables for bright combos, and silver or true silver plated copper cables for dark combos.

It's not easy to answer these questions, because many cases are involved: 4 cores vs 8 vs 16 identical cores? 4 cores vs 8 vs 16 thinner cores? Same material supposed, of course. 4 cores vs 8 vs 16 cores, of Litz (enameled/shielded) strands? I'm going to explain my subjective preferences in each case.

I'm not an expert at all, I'm only reading and experimenting by my own.

About capacitance.
It's said that low frequencies travel through the inner part of the conductor, and highs through the output part, surface. Due to geometry and isolation, if capacitance is higher, the current (highs specially) tends to be attracted by the other strands/cores and concentrates in a part of the conductor. Lowering the capacitance, by geometry and isolation, would help the current to use the most part of the conductor.
I don't know if this is proven, but it looks like reasonable to me.
About the effect on the sound, guess (and this is a subjective supposition) it would affect to highs sound stage and background noise, because they are the most polarized frequencies in the conductor (surface). Bigger sound stage and blacker background help to imaging, separation, and details perception.
As always with cables, the effect is subtle compared to other gear changes (sources, phones, tips) and probably won't affect to frequency response in audible frequencies.
If we accept this, we can understand the benefits of geometry and isolation. Litz geometry. Isolation of individual strands (Litz shielding) and of cores (the parallel capacitance I'm measuring lately refers to the latter mainly). The materials with higher dielectric attributes provide better isolation, but they also are stiffer usually.
I might be making/telling big mistakes; please forgive my ignorance, I'm learning day by day.

Once said this, my actual subjective opinion is as follows.

- Identical cores of litz strands. Preference: 16 > 8 > 4 cores, because i get near double or quadruple conductivity. Always seek for lower resistance to minimize highs FR alterations in BAs, increase electrical damping factor, and decrease attenuation (refer to my first post in List of cables ). But in this case, stiffness is 16 > 8 > 4. It has to be taken in account. I'd get the most cores version i can accept its stiffness.
Also, my measurements indicate parallel capacitance between cores is only a bit higher with more cores version (check measurements of 170 vs 171 in my list). So fewer cores cables of this type also have their advantages. Decide your preference.

- Identical cores of not isolated strands. Preference: 16 > 8 > 4 cores, because same considerations about conductivity and stiffness than in the above paragraph.
I have to check how parallel capacitance grows with number of cores. I'm afraid it would be higher than in the last case. Depending of the result, I'll might change my preference.

- More amount of thinner cores (litz or not litz strands). Preference: 4 > 8 > 16 cores, because after measuring some of these cables (same conductor and sleeve material, of course), got better conductivity with fewer cores in most cases. In this case, stiffness uses to be 4 > 8 > 16 cores. I'd get the fewest cores version I can accept its stiffness, always its resistance is lower.
About capacitance, fewer cores cables show lower capacitance between cores (expect higher difference with no-litz strands). But capacitance between strands should be lower in more cores cables (expect higher difference with no-litz strands). I'd wish to find a method to measure capacitance between strands; guess I'd have to measure between individual strands, removing the litz at the extreme, after unsoldering and cutting the wire, much work.

Another consideration about thickness of strands (independent of number of cores). Thicker strands seems to help with bass rumble (low frequencies travel through the inner part of the conductor), and also with other sound parameters. But they are quite stiffer as well. Got good results by using UP-OCC solid cores (one thick strand), insulated by Teflon (or by other material with high dielectric coefficient). I'm replacing many short interconnect cables (which aren't moved frequently) with these wires.


----------



## dfung

CobraMan said:


> Here are a couple of resources that might help:
> 
> https://www.headphonesty.com/2019/04/headphone-jacks-plugs-explained/
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim!  Will find some time to sit down and digest this material.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 16, 2019)

Are NiceHCK cables the best option for iems under $50?

KZ seems to be watering down their cables with their newest versions.


----------



## dfung

hakuzen said:


> BTR5 has got balanced output (2.5mm) and single-ended output (3.5mm).
> You have to buy cables with 2.5mm TRRS balanced jack, because you'll be able to use these cables in both outputs, getting balanced signals if plugged in balanced output, and single-ended signals if plugged into single-ended output (you'll need an adapter for this: adapters (measurements, pics, and links) ).
> While you can get only single-ended signals for cables with 3.5mm TRS jack.



This is great advice!  Will do. Will read up on the kinds of jacks to understand the differences on sound for balanced output vs. single-end output.



hakuzen said:


> EDIT: Yes, no frequency response changes. but different soundstage can lead to a different imaging, lows and highs perception. You get some illusion of getting louder bass or treble, but it's not exactly true. That's why we recommend copper cables for bright combos, and silver or true silver plated copper cables for dark combos.
> 
> It's not easy to answer these questions, because many cases are involved: 4 cores vs 8 vs 16 identical cores? 4 cores vs 8 vs 16 thinner cores? Same material supposed, of course. 4 cores vs 8 vs 16 cores, of Litz (enameled/shielded) strands? I'm going to explain my subjective preferences in each case.
> 
> ...



This is textbook level of detail. Thank you for taking the time to dive deep into this! Will take some time to fully digest this and come back with further questions.

One question on capacitance if I understand you correctly - So the goal is to achieve lower capacitance in order to improve the sound stage and background noise? So that's why cables with more cores improve this aspect because the capacitance between strands are lower?


----------



## Xduoophil

Thanks for the information!

Now i want to REALLY get into this:

Found this good article with summs it up perfectly, i think. 
Also a fun read! 

https://www.headphonesty.com/2018/06/do-expensive-cables-really-matter/


----------



## SinisterDev

I finally got my TRN 16 Core Silver Plated Copper cable today. I'm kinda torn on what to do. I ordered it all the way back when I purchased my first CCA C10. I thought it might be a nice upgrade over the stock cable. And it does seem to be a good cable thus far, but the 2 pin connectors make me a bit weary. They don't have the little plastic cap that locks it nice and snugly into the body of the C10's.  And it's been a looong month of learning more about IEMs since I ordered it. Now that I've purchased the ZS10 Pro since then, which has become my new daily driver, I'm even more weary about how the cable connects to them! Since the female connection actually protrudes out. There's nothing to reinforce the connection and protect either end of the connectors. Im concerned that one incident causing a hard tug or something might damage either the cable or the IEMs.
The seller told me that the cable fits both the C10 and ZS10 Pro. Which was I suppose is technically true. But how well or securely they fit didn't become aware to me until I finally got it in my possession.

Idk if I should try it for a while, or send it back and pick up something different for the C10. 

I did pick up the KZ 8 core silver/gold Upgrade cable that Slater recommended to me, and I like that much more than the stock cable already. But I can only use those on my ZS10 Pro's.


----------



## hakuzen (Aug 16, 2019)

dfung said:


> This is great advice!  Will do. Will read up on the kinds of jacks to understand the differences on sound for balanced output vs. single-end output.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The differences on sound between balanced vs single-ended are two:
- More power (+6dB) with same voltage applied. No sound difference, just power. But you can get also higher noise and distortion in the other hand; and double output impedance. So this feature is only useful for hard to drive headphones.
- Much less crosstalk. You get wider soundstage. This can help to better imaging and separation perception, but if excessive, you can loose a bit of central image.

The goal is to achieve lower resistance, capacitance, and inductance.
More cores achieve lower resistance if the cores are identical to those in fewer cores version; but higher resistance if using thinner cores, usually.
More cores achieve lower capacitance between strands, in the case of no-litz strands; but higher capacitance between cores.
In general, flexibility, resistance, and capacitance depends of what are you comparing to.

EDIT: best way to decrease capacitance between strands is using shielded strands: Litz.


----------



## courierdriver

SinisterDev said:


> I finally got my TRN 16 Core Silver Plated Copper cable today. I'm kinda torn on what to do. I ordered it all the way back when I purchased my first CCA C10. I thought it might be a nice upgrade over the stock cable. And it does seem to be a good cable thus far, but the 2 pin connectors make me a bit weary. They don't have the little plastic cap that locks it nice and snugly into the body of the C10's.  And it's been a looong month of learning more about IEMs since I ordered it. Now that I've purchased the ZS10 Pro since then, which has become my new daily driver, I'm even more weary about how the cable connects to them! Since the female connection actually protrudes out. There's nothing to reinforce the connection and protect either end of the connectors. Im concerned that one incident causing a hard tug or something might damage either the cable or the IEMs.
> The seller told me that the cable fits both the C10 and ZS10 Pro. Which was I suppose is technically true. But how well or securely they fit didn't become aware to me until I finally got it in my possession.
> 
> Idk if I should try it for a while, or send it back and pick up something different for the C10.
> ...


Yeah, I had the same initial thoughts about the female connectors on ZS10 PRO also. It was an unusual design and not one that I have commonly seen, except for on the TFZ No.3, which I had researched for a few months and was considering before I bought the KZ10 Pro. I bought a JCally balanced cable for it when I ordered the KZ, and it fits perfectly (also like that it has a chin slider, which is a must for me). A month or so later, I decided to buy the TFZ No.3 and another JCally cable, assuming that the iem connector was identical to the KZ Paragraph C found on the ZS10 PRO. Much to my surprise, the cable doesn't fit the No.3 as the plastic piece on the cable that fits over the protruding female connector on the KZ is too small and even a different shape from that on the TFZ. With all this said, I would say keep your TRN 16 core, as you can probably use it somewhere down the road if you decide to get another 2 pin iem with a more traditional connector. Just exercise caution when using it on your C10. I've got a SPC Nicehck cable on my TFZ now which had improved the sound, but I'm still concerned that because of the less than ideal fit, there's a good possibility of snapping the pins off with an accidental strong yank on the cable. I'm using that iem mostly at home now instead of on the bus or when out and about to try to mitigate any damage by accidental pin snapping. It's a bit of a pet peeve of mine, that iem manufacturers keep trying to reinvent the wheel with these types of novel connection ideas, and then there are few to no aftermarket cables that will properly fit.


----------



## Hinomotocho

I've just bought another HeadFier's XBA-N3 without cable and was looking for a low priced decent value cable option around US$35.
I have read through half this thread, but I figured I would be better to ask specifically if anyone can please recommend a MMCX 3.5mm cable for the XBA-N3 - I will wear cable down so will probably need one without the curved ear guide design and one without too much weight to it. 
I feel that a silver plated copper would be in line with the Sony official upgrade cables, is anyone able to please direct me to some options?
I was looking at Penon audio's ISN H8 but was not sure of the weight factor of it.


----------



## talponne

Hello!

I have a problem with a KINBOOFI 8 Core Cable that I've got recently and the problem is that I get electrified when I use it trough an AMP from my desktop.
From what I see the MMCX connectors don't have a plastic end like all my other cables, and this means the metals make contact directly. Could it be this the problem?
This happens with my NiceHCK M6. The only other IEM with MMCX connectors I've had was the Tin T3 which I gave away as a B-Day present so I can't try with other IEMs.

Anyone else experienced this problem?


----------



## smoothb0re

I've been trying desperately to find a cheap, half-decent Audeze cable, but so far I have nothing to show for it. I'm talking 20-30€ max, and the cheapest I've seen are around 45€. Most are 60€ and up, which is just ridiculous in my opinion. 

Any help or hints would be greatly appreciated. I never thought they would be so hard to find, considering how easy it is to find great, cheap cables for Hifiman headphones for example.


----------



## zazaboy

@hakuzen I need good cables for audiosense t800 I am not going balanced.. gonna drive from smartphone which cable is the best which goes with bright iems? maybe lower the brightness a bit too if possible with good sound output?

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32968628328.html

or this as you refer its the best cable atm

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007909452.html


----------



## hakuzen (Aug 20, 2019)

Frequency response doesn't change noticeably with cables in normal conditions (exceptions are BA IEMs with very high resistance cable, or very low impedance phones).
But due to other attributes, perception of lows or highs seems to vary. You get thicker perception of lows with most copper cables, while highs seems to be enhanced when using silver or silver plated cables.

Audiosense T800 is a multi BA very low impedance (around 8-9ohms@1kHz) IEM.
Keeping low output impedance is critical for this IEM, if you want to get its normal frequency response (I don't know the impedance curve of T800, so I can't tell if you'll get harsher or tamed treble when using high output impedance).
Very few smartphones have output impedance below 1ohm, which is desirable in this case. I don't know output impedance of Samsung J3, I guess it's between 1 and 2 ohms (not bad).
In this case, the resistance of a decent cable won't affect much to total output impedance in proportion.

I get thicker bass perception while black background, so warmer perception overall, with cable 125, which has the lowest resistance in my list besides. But it's in the stiff and heavy side.
Cable 170/171 is my favorite copper, you get more neutral perception. I'd choose any of these, 170/171 or 125, and would avoid silver or silver plated copper ones in your case.

Regardless of cable, to tame treble, I'd try tip rolling (narrow bore in long tip will help), ensure total output impedance below 1ohm (you'd need a different source), equalize, and/or add a bit of micropore tape in the nozzle.
EDIT: foam tips can also help with 8-10kHz treble peaks


----------



## DimitriSF

I'm not sure why it's so hard to find the cable I'm looking for. Can anyone point me to a copper, 8- or 16-core cable that is black, MMCX, 3.5mm L-bending connector, with NO MEMORY wire. The closest I've found is this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33029543098.html (but it's not black). Any suggestions?


----------



## Xduoophil (Aug 20, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> Frequency response doesn't change noticeably with cables in normal conditions (exceptions are BA IEMs with very high resistance cable, or very low impedance phones).
> But due to other attributes, perception of lows or highs seems to vary. You get thicker perception of lows with most copper cables, while highs seems to be enhanced when using silver or silver plated cables.
> 
> Audiosense T800 is a multi BA very low impedance (around 8-9ohms@1kHz) IEM.
> ...




Thats interesting. I found that my KZ SZ6 sounds pretty harsh when it comes to treble.
I bought a silver plated 16 Core cable, this one:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32875887849.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6ed64c4dP1sqHr


Wouldnt it then be much better if i get a pure copper cable so that the treble may get a little less harsh ?
This looks decent, no ?

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3288...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_52

What do you think ? Would it be a good fit ? (DAP: XUDOO X3II)

I also want to mod my KZ SZ6 like this. Maybe its interesting for you, too:


----------



## Xduoophil (Aug 20, 2019)

Sorry doublepost...


----------



## hakuzen

Xduoophil said:


> Thats interesting. I found that my KZ SZ6 sounds pretty harsh when it comes to treble.
> I bought a silver plated 16 Core cable, this one:
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32875887849.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6ed64c4dP1sqHr
> 
> ...



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1786#post-13965188
taming zs6 treble peaks (vs zs5 v1):
zs6 tip rolling: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1527#post-13766425
zs6 with impedance adapter: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1553#post-13777787
zs6 eq: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1617#post-13813287

foam tips, essentially. and/or eq. and or @Slater mods.


----------



## nlowran

Anyone know of any cables that have an angled .78 2-pin? Look like this





Preferably $100


----------



## darmanastartes (Aug 23, 2019)

I ordered a black TRN 6-core upgrade cable (the one that @Slater found out wasn't wired properly) from Nicehck recently and tested it with a basic multi-meter. It appeared to measure at 0.6 ohms for both the L+ and R+ connections, versus 0.8 ohms for the improperly wired version. Is this enough of an improvement to suggest all cores are connected?

*EDIT: Not sure my multi-meter is working reliably, take this with a mound of salt.*


----------



## CobraMan

DimitriSF said:


> I'm not sure why it's so hard to find the cable I'm looking for. Can anyone point me to a copper, 8- or 16-core cable that is black, MMCX, 3.5mm L-bending connector, with NO MEMORY wire. The closest I've found is this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33029543098.html (but it's not black). Any suggestions?


Have you researched and studied hakuzen's incredible body of work in this thread?  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/

Post 2 (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/#post-14985614) summarizes the critical parameters including core counts, material used, colors available, and various connector options.  Further down the page you will find pictures and links of where to buy these cables.

Yes, it will take some of your time to dig through all this great information but it is a learning opportunity as well.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Xduoophil

hakuzen said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1786#post-13965188
> taming zs6 treble peaks (vs zs5 v1):
> zs6 tip rolling: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1527#post-13766425
> zs6 with impedance adapter: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1553#post-13777787
> ...




Thank you @hakuzen 
Just some little piece of a kitchen sponge
put in the silicon ear buds did the trick for me. 
No need to open the gear at this point of time.

Let's see what the foam tip and a copper cable can do ontop!


----------



## hakuzen

darmanastartes said:


> I ordered a black TRN 6-core upgrade cable (the one that @Slater found out wasn't wired properly) from Nicehck recently and tested it with a basic multi-meter. It appeared to measure at 0.6 ohms for both the L+ and R+ connections, versus 0.8 ohms for the improperly wired version. Is this enough of an improvement to suggest all cores are connected?


check also negative/ground signals


----------



## RikudouGoku

@hakuzen What Cable do you recommend with the moondrop KXXS? I might buy it and if I do I will probably buy a cable for it.


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> @hakuzen What Cable do you recommend with the moondrop KXXS? I might buy it and if I do I will probably buy a cable for it.


What are you looking for in the cable? Have you burned in the kxxs enough?


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> What are you looking for in the cable? Have you burned in the kxxs enough?


I usually like very thick Copper cables, But this time I want something that doesnt have much coloring as the copper increases the bass and silver increases treble ( For me) so maybe a copper/silver hybrid might be better now? Earhook is a must though.

And I havent ordered the KXXS but I am very likely to do so.


----------



## Broquen

I use a mixed (copper+spc) cable and it has more highs than copper but less than pure SPC. Same for the bass. It has more body than SPC but less than pure copper. Both ends are more extended but in a more shy way.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Broquen said:


> I use a mixed (copper+spc) cable and it has more highs than copper but less than pure SPC. Same for the bass. It has more body than SPC but less than pure copper. Both ends are more extended but in a more shy way.


that description sounds like the 16 core Jcally gold cable I used with my KZ ZS10 Pro and I love it.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_1,searchweb201603_60
is this a mixed cable or just copper?


----------



## Broquen (Aug 21, 2019)

EDIT: bad link


----------



## Broquen

RikudouGoku said:


> that description sounds like the 16 core Jcally gold cable I used with my KZ ZS10 Pro and I love it.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_1,searchweb201603_60
> is this a mixed cable or just copper?



I'd better check nicehck one, gold and less than 20€ seems strange


----------



## superuser1 (Aug 21, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> that description sounds like the 16 core Jcally gold cable I used with my KZ ZS10 Pro and I love it.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_1,searchweb201603_60
> is this a mixed cable or just copper?


I have the kxxs and i would personally choose a copper cable as i find the highs need a little less roughness around the edges. IMO


----------



## keoki

Ok folks, I need your opinion with my quest to find aftermarket cables for TFZ No.3. I am looking for an after market cable with a flush fit, looks good, and it would be a bonus if there was a sound difference. I tried cables with C pin ends, mmcx to 2 pin adapter, and QDC adapter. It's getting to be an expensive and time consuming journey looking for a cable I would enjoy. I am now considering a 2 pin cable that would fit on the CCAC16. I am considering option 1, option 2, or option 3. Can other TFZ No.3 owners share their thoughts, photos of what their after market cable looks like, links to their cable, or any info would be very helpful. I gotta give a shout out to @hakuzen, @Slater, and everyone else here in this thread for their very informative info.


----------



## hakuzen (Aug 22, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> that description sounds like the 16 core Jcally gold cable I used with my KZ ZS10 Pro and I love it.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_1,searchweb201603_60
> is this a mixed cable or just copper?


This is alloy plated copper. the alloy is gold colored.
16 cores cables from nicehck use better plugs, and probably better plating material in the case of plated copper ones.



keoki said:


> Ok folks, I need your opinion with my quest to find aftermarket cables for TFZ No.3. I am looking for an after market cable with a flush fit, looks good, and it would be a bonus if there was a sound difference. I tried cables with C pin ends, mmcx to 2 pin adapter, and QDC adapter. It's getting to be an expensive and time consuming journey looking for a cable I would enjoy. I am now considering a 2 pin cable that would fit on the CCAC16. I am considering option 1, option 2, or option 3. Can other TFZ No.3 owners share their thoughts, photos of what their after market cable looks like, links to their cable, or any info would be very helpful. I gotta give a shout out to @hakuzen, @Slater, and everyone else here in this thread for their very informative info.


Remember TFZ No.3 "QDC" plug has some angles, you might need to shave the angles off to fit some QDC adapters. Check @Slater and other head-fier experience and comments in this thread.
The three options you linked to are in my List of cables (please use some time to surf around it). You can find option 2 below $30 in other shops (it's identical cable, I got both). From the three, I'd say option 3 is the best one overall, sound + comfort wise.


----------



## baskingshark

keoki said:


> Ok folks, I need your opinion with my quest to find aftermarket cables for TFZ No.3. I am looking for an after market cable with a flush fit, looks good, and it would be a bonus if there was a sound difference. I tried cables with C pin ends, mmcx to 2 pin adapter, and QDC adapter. It's getting to be an expensive and time consuming journey looking for a cable I would enjoy. I am now considering a 2 pin cable that would fit on the CCAC16. I am considering option 1, option 2, or option 3. Can other TFZ No.3 owners share their thoughts, photos of what their after market cable looks like, links to their cable, or any info would be very helpful. I gotta give a shout out to @hakuzen, @Slater, and everyone else here in this thread for their very informative info.



Can confirm that @hakuzen is correct that some cables cannot fit my TFZ No. 3 (namely KZ para C type and JC Ally cables).
This is @Slater 's post on this previously: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-135#post-15064584
Very helpful advise from him.

Personally I stay with the stock cable or use a NICEHCK 8 core copper wire with it (the connector sticks up a bit, but it is useable).


----------



## Xduoophil

@hakuzen and others...

Is there a way to add memory to the cable afterwards ?
Like some material which one can bend around the cable ?
Both cable i bought are perfect but i wonder how it goes without memory
with the ZK SZ6!

Greetings from Germany and thanks for all the help!
Matthias


----------



## hakuzen

Xduoophil said:


> @hakuzen and others...
> 
> Is there a way to add memory to the cable afterwards ?
> Like some material which one can bend around the cable ?
> ...


You could add a heatshrink tube afterwards (the minimum diameter to pass through the mmcx/2pins plug): use a mold to give the desired form (like the carton tube of an aluminum roll, for example) and use a heat gun or hairdresser to shrink the tube. I managed to re-form shrinked guides by applying hand force while heating them.
I usually don't need the ear guides, but some people prefer them.


----------



## DimitriSF

CobraMan said:


> Have you researched and studied hakuzen's incredible body of work in this thread?  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/
> 
> Post 2 (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/#post-14985614) summarizes the critical parameters including core counts, material used, colors available, and various connector options.  Further down the page you will find pictures and links of where to buy these cables.
> 
> ...



Hi Tim.
Thanks for your reply. I've looked through the links you've provided. A LOT of information to digest. What these links don't seem to convey (for a lack of a better word) is bendability. I like to wind up my cables super tight, and eventually they don't go back to their original straight shape. I.e., the wire remains slightly bent in certain spots.
I want a cable that's light, supple to touch (not metallic feeling), but can easily bend (like it's made of cloth) yet not remember the bend afterward. Basically, I want a shoelace 
Do you own a cable like that?


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Can confirm that @hakuzen is correct that some cables cannot fit my TFZ No. 3 (namely KZ para C type and JC Ally cables).
> This is @Slater 's post on this previously: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-135#post-15064584
> Very helpful advise from him.
> 
> Personally I stay with the stock cable or use a NICEHCK 8 core copper wire with it (the connector sticks up a bit, but it is useable).


Jcally has a cable config they call KZ TFZ 0,78mm that fits the no.3 but it sticks out quite a bit.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Aug 22, 2019)

As you can see there is a bit of plastic that is sticking out, no problem with the sound just makes the connection a bit "wiggly" feels insecure to use outside and also due to the extra lenght it makes the ear hook stick up on your ear.


----------



## shkwocka

I just dug through this thread looking for recommendations for 3.5mm male to 3.5mm male cables, and didn't have much luck.  I'm looking for a relatively thin cable about 4-5 feet in length (1.5m).  Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## CobraMan

DimitriSF said:


> Hi Tim.
> Thanks for your reply. I've looked through the links you've provided. A LOT of information to digest. What these links don't seem to convey (for a lack of a better word) is bendability. I like to wind up my cables super tight, and eventually they don't go back to their original straight shape. I.e., the wire remains slightly bent in certain spots.
> I want a cable that's light, supple to touch (not metallic feeling), but can easily bend (like it's made of cloth) yet not remember the bend afterward. Basically, I want a shoelace
> Do you own a cable like that?


Hey DimitriSF - I started reading these threads to help me decide which cable (or cables) to buy but I haven't done that yet.  So I can't answer your questions directly without speculating.  If you see some you are interested in from the other attributes (looks, wire material, connectors, etc) you could then try to search for more detailed reviews that several members have been so kind to provide and see if they have more details or ask that reviewer.

I do like your ideas of a soft, flexible cable with a cloth/cloth-like outer layer - but that would preclude being able to see the fine wire strands inside that appears to be popular.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## RikudouGoku

does this fit the KXXS?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...9.0&pvid=eeee01cc-2698-4762-890e-1ccdf3e545a4

or this 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...9.0&pvid=1db3f53b-bd4d-4af0-9ae3-b7e4f0913a49


----------



## RikudouGoku

@hakuzen Any recommendation on Copper/silver hybrid cables for the Moondrop KXXS? budget under 70 usd, earhooks and 4,4 mm balanced is a must. TIA


----------



## baskingshark

Hi any recommendations for a cheap and good balanced cable 2.5 mm? Preferably < 30 USD if possible.

I've actually never used any balanced cables before in my life.
My audiophile and band friends are in 2 camps on whether balanced cables really do work. From what I read about it, I personally think they might make a difference theory wise, so i would like to try it with some IEMs with a new balanced DAC/AMP I'm getting soon.

TIA!


----------



## superuser1 (Aug 22, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> does this fit the KXXS?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...9.0&pvid=eeee01cc-2698-4762-890e-1ccdf3e545a4
> 
> ...


The second one seems better and will fit properly due to the protrusion at the 2 pin end. i would adivse you to take out the link as it is a banned seller.


----------



## darmanastartes

hakuzen said:


> check also negative/ground signals


I can't seem to get consistent readings with my multi-meter. I'll see if I can find a different one.


----------



## hakuzen (Aug 22, 2019)

DimitriSF said:


> Hi Tim.
> Thanks for your reply. I've looked through the links you've provided. A LOT of information to digest. What these links don't seem to convey (for a lack of a better word) is bendability. I like to wind up my cables super tight, and eventually they don't go back to their original straight shape. I.e., the wire remains slightly bent in certain spots.
> I want a cable that's light, supple to touch (not metallic feeling), but can easily bend (like it's made of cloth) yet not remember the bend afterward. Basically, I want a shoelace
> Do you own a cable like that?


I didn't answer you before because I was not able to help: don't know any ultra soft cable, copper, black, 3.5mm L plug, no memory wire, etc. (guess the requisites are too much). Are you able to DIY?
The softest in my list of high quality cables are cables 130 (thick) and 140 (thin), but not L plug, and not black.
The one from your first link is very affordable, very soft probably, and it's the nearest cable to your needs. If you can live with grey color.. You can also wait a bit for a black version. More cables with L plugs are coming..



shkwocka said:


> I just dug through this thread looking for recommendations for 3.5mm male to 3.5mm male cables, and didn't have much luck.  I'm looking for a relatively thin cable about 4-5 feet in length (1.5m).  Any recommendations would be appreciated.


If you are ok with Canare Star Quad quality, you can get this at Ghentaudio. But the result is not thin (shielded and nylon braided).
If you want thinner more flexible and top notch wire, select your desired wire (Neotech UP-OCC litz wires preferably, copper, silver plated copper, silver99%gold1% alloy, golden plated silver, etc.) and 3.5mm plugs from electro acousti stock, and ask for a quote to the seller for the ready made cable.
For a 4 cores 1.5m long cable, you'll need to buy 6m of single wire; for 8 cores, 12m of single wire (you get 20% off when buying more than 10m, so it's a good option to consider if you don't mind a better conductive but thicker cable).
This wire has got an excellent price, for example: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007820233.html. But you have many options to choose.



RikudouGoku said:


> does this fit the KXXS?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...9.0&pvid=eeee01cc-2698-4762-890e-1ccdf3e545a4
> 
> ...


I don't own KXXS nor KPE. The socket is a bit recessed, not very deep. I use the plugs like in first cable (more protruding) with Moondrop Blessing, and the connection is very secure. I also know that cable, 125, and I love it.
But if @superuser1 says that less protruding plugs are enough secure (he owns KXXS), you can choose the second cable. I have no references of that wire though.


RikudouGoku said:


> @hakuzen Any recommendation on Copper/silver hybrid cables for the Moondrop KXXS? budget under 70 usd, earhooks and 4,4 mm balanced is a must. TIA


You know I'm in love with UP-OCC cables now. KXXS has got only dynamic drivers, resistance is not critical, so you could consider using this wire in a 4 cores custom cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007736919.html.
Frozen litz up-occ copper and silver plated copper mixed into each core. It's the wire of cable 169. The price will be higher than 70 USD though.



baskingshark said:


> Hi any recommendations for a cheap and good balanced cable 2.5 mm? Preferably < 30 USD if possible.
> 
> I've actually never used any balanced cables before in my life.
> My audiophile and band friends are in 2 camps on whether balanced cables really do work. From what I read about it, I personally think they might make a difference theory wise, so i would like to try it with some IEMs with a new balanced DAC/AMP I'm getting soon.
> ...


The main advantage I find with balanced signals in portable audio and IEMs, is much less crosstalk, so wider sound stage, which helps with imaging and separation perception. Excessive wide stage can lead to loose some of of the central image, though.
Edit: about the cable, I can't find much difference between cables below $30. Surf through my list to check if any appeals you. You can try my list of cables below $40.


----------



## DimitriSF

hakuzen said:


> I didn't answer you before because I was not able to help: don't know any ultra soft cable, copper, black, 3.5mm L plug, no memory wire, etc. (guess the requisites are too much). Are you able to DIY?
> The softest in my list of high quality cables are cables 130 (thick) and 140 (thin), but not L plug, and not black.
> The one from your first link is very affordable, very soft probably, and it's the nearest cable to your needs. If you can live with grey color.. You can also wait a bit for a black version. More cables with L plugs are coming..


Hi @hakuzen. Thanks for the help and for the great effort you've put into help folks find great affordable cables. In the end, I think I'm going to go with this one:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32953432742.html
It seems to tick all my boxes (except for the L plug). I'm going to wait a few days, because it looks like it's going to go on sale.
Thanks again for the help!
D


----------



## talponne

Update:
So I've figured out the problem... I've made a RAM upgrade on my Mac Mini and I've chosen wrong apparently because I've got them with 1.5v voltage instead of 1.35v.
So this made some sort of short-circuit which went directly trough the AMP / DAC and in to the IEM's ))




PreetyAdrian said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a problem with a KINBOOFI 8 Core Cable that I've got recently and the problem is that I get electrified when I use it trough an AMP from my desktop.
> From what I see the MMCX connectors don't have a plastic end like all my other cables, and this means the metals make contact directly. Could it be this the problem?
> ...


----------



## hakuzen

PreetyAdrian said:


> Update:
> So I've figured out the problem... I've made a RAM upgrade on my Mac Mini and I've chosen wrong apparently because I've got them with 1.5v voltage instead of 1.35v.
> So this made some sort of short-circuit which went directly trough the AMP / DAC and in to the IEM's ))


 I could never figured this


----------



## RikudouGoku

@hakuzen I do not have the skills to make my own cable, any other recommemndation (hybrid cable)? And is it true that hybrid cables should be the most balanced? If it is not then I can just pick a copper only cable.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Aug 23, 2019)

@hakuzen do you have the link to cable 175?

cables 130, 175, 125 are the ones that look the most promising to me, which one do you recommend?
Looking for a balanced sound.


----------



## Xdark

Hi,

I am looking to replace my cable for my MEE Pinnacle P1 IEMs as the existing cable is dying. The thing is, I would like to find a model with mic/remote but I cannot find any in previous recommendation and my AliExpress searches where not satisfactory... Any advice would be welcome.

I am looking for a cable with MMXC and 3.5mm SE (any shape) with mic/remote (1 button is OK, 3 buttons would be great). Budget <$50

Thanks


----------



## jaker782

nlowran said:


> Anyone know of any cables that have an angled .78 2-pin? Look like this
> 
> 
> Preferably $100




I second this request... I am looking for the same with a 4.4mm balanced termination.  I've scoured AliExpress and can't seem to find anything decent.  Anyone?


----------



## flameas

Lookin for that "end-game" 2 pin 2.5mm balaced cable. Things I enjoy - good vocals, warmth and width. So prefarbly a copper cable. Lets say the budget is 100 usd. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Orl14

Hello @hakuzen what do you think of this cable?

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40000...oduct.allProducts_1000001306716.4000009633191

Its an occ+spc hybrid for a really good price. Do you think its worth it? Or should I just stick with the 168 for a smilar price?


----------



## Palash

flameas said:


> Lookin for that "end-game" 2 pin 2.5mm balaced cable. Things I enjoy - good vocals, warmth and width. So prefarbly a copper cable. Lets say the budget is 100 usd. Thanks for the feedback!


Try Effect Audio Vogue Maestro. Just 99$


----------



## Palash

baskingshark said:


> Hi any recommendations for a cheap and good balanced cable 2.5 mm? Preferably < 30 USD if possible.
> 
> I've actually never used any balanced cables before in my life.
> My audiophile and band friends are in 2 camps on whether balanced cables really do work. From what I read about it, I personally think they might make a difference theory wise, so i would like to try it with some IEMs with a new balanced DAC/AMP I'm getting soon.
> ...


ISN Audio S8.


----------



## courierdriver

Palash said:


> ISN Audio S8.


For brighter iems, I also rec the ISN C16. These ISN cables are really great. Excellent bass and detail retrieval. From what I can hear, I now know why BGGAR uses this. The Nicehck copper 8 core is also killer, especially on my NX7. Cable choices depend alot on the sound signature of the iem you're using them with, and the source.


----------



## hakuzen

RikudouGoku said:


> @hakuzen I do not have the skills to make my own cable, any other recommemndation (hybrid cable)? And is it true that hybrid cables should be the most balanced? If it is not then I can just pick a copper only cable.





RikudouGoku said:


> @hakuzen do you have the link to cable 175?
> 
> cables 130, 175, 125 are the ones that look the most promising to me, which one do you recommend?
> Looking for a balanced sound.


If you compare the copper, silver/spc, and hybrid version (using same wire) of a cable, yes, the hybrid should be the most balanced and versatile.

Cable 175 is a custom hybrid cable ordered at Electro acousti: just select and add the components from their stock to your cart and ask for a quote (the manufacturer will add around $20 of hand work), and they'll make the cable for you.
This is what I was suggesting you to do, not to DIY your cable, about hybrid wire https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007736919.html (wire of cable 169); I've ordered a custom (ready made) cable using this wire, it will arrive next week.

From 130, 175, and 125, 175 (hybrid of frozen up-occ silver99%gold1% alloy + copper litz) is my clear favorite, but it's quite more expensive than the other two (more than 3x); another league. Then, 125 (copper, sound wise), and then, 130 (spc, comfort wise).



Xdark said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to replace my cable for my MEE Pinnacle P1 IEMs as the existing cable is dying. The thing is, I would like to find a model with mic/remote but I cannot find any in previous recommendation and my AliExpress searches where not satisfactory... Any advice would be welcome.
> 
> ...


Sorry, very few quality cables feature a mic; all mic cables I've tried are low quality, sound wise; so I can't recommend any. IIRC, Lunashops has got some decent cables with mic.



flameas said:


> Lookin for that "end-game" 2 pin 2.5mm balaced cable. Things I enjoy - good vocals, warmth and width. So prefarbly a copper cable. Lets say the budget is 100 usd. Thanks for the feedback!


Don't know if "end-game", but UP-OCC cables in my pics, comments, and links, part *1* section have little to envy from very expensive boutique cables. 2pins 2.5mm TRRS: copper, cables 170/171, cable 125 (no up-occ, no litz, stiffer); hybrids (keeping warmth, and great for vocals), cable 175 (silver+copper litz) or probably the new custom cable 177 (spc+copper litz), not in the list yet. Read considerations about these hybrids in last pages of this thread.



Orl14 said:


> Hello @hakuzen what do you think of this cable?
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html
> 
> Its an occ+spc hybrid for a really good price. Do you think its worth it? Or should I just stick with the 168 for a smilar price?





baskingshark said:


> Hi any recommendations for a cheap and good balanced cable 2.5 mm? Preferably < 30 USD if possible.
> 
> I've actually never used any balanced cables before in my life.
> My audiophile and band friends are in 2 camps on whether balanced cables really do work. From what I read about it, I personally think they might make a difference theory wise, so i would like to try it with some IEMs with a new balanced DAC/AMP I'm getting soon.
> ...


I've not tried that hybrid cable (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html). Considering it uses same copper litz wire (not frozen) than https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33004747860.html, I guess it could be one of the best hybrids in that segment of price.
If I had to choose a copper cable under $40, I'd go for cable 168 (if MMCX); for 2 pins termination, https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33004747860.html (better plugs) and cable 125 are a bit more expensive ($60).
If I had to choose a hybrid spc+copper cable under $40, I'd probably try this (nice find, thanks!): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html. Very good wire probably, and excellent plugs.


----------



## RikudouGoku

hakuzen said:


> If you compare the copper, silver/spc, and hybrid version (using same wire) of a cable, yes, the hybrid should be the most balanced and versatile.
> 
> Cable 175 is a custom hybrid cable ordered at Electro acousti: just select and add the components from their stock to your cart and ask for a quote (the manufacturer will add around $20 of hand work), and they'll make the cable for you.
> This is what I was suggesting you to do, not to DIY your cable, about hybrid wire https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007736919.html (wire of cable 169); I've ordered a custom (ready made) cable using this wire, it will arrive next week.
> ...


was about to ask about this same cable https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html and it seems It will suit me well, but can I use the 0,78mm 2 pin that they use? Moondrop KXXS has 0,75mm doesnt it?


----------



## Orl14

hakuzen said:


> If I had to choose a hybrid spc+copper cable under $40, I'd probably try this (nice find, thanks!): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html. Very good wire probably, and excellent plugs.



Awesome, I just ordered the hybrid cable. Hopefully it wont take morethan a month to get here.


----------



## hakuzen (Aug 24, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> was about to ask about this same cable https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html and it seems It will suit me well, but can I use the 0,78mm 2 pin that they use? Moondrop KXXS has 0,75mm doesnt it?


I'm using Moondrop Blessing with these 2pin plugs and the fit is perfect. Guess KXXS use same recessed socket than Blessing.



Orl14 said:


> Awesome, I just ordered the hybrid cable. Hopefully it wont take morethan a month to get here.


Great!
A month? If there aren't issues into your country with local post carriers, your cable should arrive in 10 days or even sooner.
Please tell us your impressions when you receive and try this cable.


----------



## Orl14

hakuzen said:


> Great!
> A month? If there aren't issues into your country with local post carriers, your cable should arrive in 10 days or even sooner.
> Please report when you receive and try this cable.



Ordered spiral dots on penon and it took honkong post + my local post office 3 weeks! Though ali will use china post this time so I hope you're right  haha
I will definitely post impressions when it gets here!


----------



## hakuzen

Orl14 said:


> Ordered spiral dots on penon and it took honkong post + my local post office 3 weeks! Though ali will use china post this time so I hope you're right  haha
> I will definitely post impressions when it gets here!


The carriers used by Aliexpress Standard shipping to Spain (Sinotrans/Sinoair/Singapore post + local carrier Correos 72h) use to be much faster than Hong Kong Post or China Post packages.
Don't know the carriers used by AE Standard shipping when shipping to Philippines, but they'll probably be faster than penon Hong Kong Post.


----------



## RikudouGoku

hakuzen said:


> I'm using Moondrop Blessing with these 2pin plugs and the fit is perfect. Guess KXXS use same recessed socket than Blessing.
> 
> 
> Great!
> ...


Well just ordered it too, probably 3 weeks or more due to my countrys post carrier.


----------



## RikudouGoku

also got the seller to change the plugs to this one 

Eagle Tape Packaging 0.78MM 2PIN
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007390678.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_48890756.pic_20

hope it still fits, since I like the look on this more.


----------



## hakuzen

RikudouGoku said:


> also got the seller to change the plugs to this one
> 
> Eagle Tape Packaging 0.78MM 2PIN
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007390678.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_48890756.pic_20
> ...


I was ordering that 2pins (or mmcx) plug for my 8 cores cables, because it has got the widest opening for thick cables. But ordered the polished one (instead of frosted) in last order, because it pairs better with polished jack and splitter (hope its opening is wide enough to fit 4 cores).


----------



## RikudouGoku

hakuzen said:


> I was ordering that 2pins (or mmcx) plug for my 8 cores cables, because it has got the widest opening for thick cables. But ordered the polished one (instead of frosted) in last order, because it pairs better with polished jack and splitter (hope its opening is wide enough to fit 4 cores).


Which one? link? Hope mine still fits thats the important part


----------



## hakuzen

any of the 2pins plugs in their stock fits KXXS perfectly


----------



## cenix (Aug 24, 2019)

THIS seems to be the 165 (I don't know for sure of course). At the moment, a bit cheaper compared to the other sellers and it will be even cheaper in 2 days.

*Edit: removed link because it's supposedly a banned seller. *


----------



## hakuzen

cenix said:


> THIS seems to be the 165 (I don't know for sure of course). At the moment, a bit cheaper compared to the other sellers and it will be even cheaper in 2 days.


Yes, it is 165. But no links and no pics from that banned shop/seller. I usually prefer to spend a few more bucks, if needed, and purchase it at NiceHck, because most, if not all, issues I got with cables where related to the banned seller (and supposed a nightmare and headache).


----------



## Carlsan

That cable doesn't come as a 2 pin does it? I have it as well and it is excellent, just wish it came with the 2 pin connector.


----------



## hakuzen

Carlsan said:


> That cable doesn't come as a 2 pin does it? I have it as well and it is excellent, just wish it came with the 2 pin connector.


Yea, cable 165 only comes with MMCX.
But cable 170/171 (2/8 cores) come with the termination you prefer, 2pin, MMCX, or others, the jack has got way better quality, and the copper wire is litz, while 165 isn't litz shielded. For a few bucks more, you get better cable in all senses. Anyway, cable 165 is very good, in my top ten picks.


----------



## cenix

hakuzen said:


> Yes, it is 165. But no links and no pics from that banned shop/seller. I usually prefer to spend a few more bucks, if needed, and purchase it at NiceHck, because most, if not all, issues I got with cables where related to the banned seller (and supposed a nightmare and headache).



Oh right, thanks. I wasn't aware there are banned sellers on this site.


----------



## nlowran

jaker782 said:


> I second this request... I am looking for the same with a 4.4mm balanced termination.  I've scoured AliExpress and can't seem to find anything decent.  Anyone?


I tried the $15 dollar trn one off amazon... not impressed.


----------



## darmanastartes

hakuzen said:


> check also negative/ground signals



 I borrowed a better multi-meter and got the following: 

L+ = .7 ohms

L- = .7 ohms

R+ = .6 ohms 

R- = .6 ohms


----------



## hakuzen

nlowran said:


> Anyone know of any cables that have an angled .78 2-pin? Look like this
> 
> 
> Preferably $100





jaker782 said:


> I second this request... I am looking for the same with a 4.4mm balanced termination.  I've scoured AliExpress and can't seem to find anything decent.  Anyone?





nlowran said:


> I tried the $15 dollar trn one off amazon... not impressed.


Guess the problem is that quality cables tend to use better plugs, and metallic plugs use to be straight. So you only find angled plastic plugs in cheap cables.
I can't remember a good quality cable using standard 2pin (not QDC) angled plugs now, sorry.
These adapters could be a solution for some people:

 



darmanastartes said:


> I borrowed a better multi-meter and got the following:
> 
> L+ = .7 ohms
> 
> ...


They are a bit high resistance measurements for my taste, but look even at least.


----------



## nlowran

hakuzen said:


> Guess the problem is that quality cables tend to use better plugs, and metallic plugs use to be straight. So you only find angled plastic plugs in cheap cables.
> I can't remember a good quality cable using standard 2pin (not QDC) angled plugs now, sorry.
> These adapters could be a solution for some people:
> 
> ...



Moon audio are angled as well as 64 audio. I know where the expensive ones are having trouble with the cheaper ones


----------



## jaker782 (Aug 25, 2019)

nlowran said:


> Moon audio are angled as well as 64 audio. I know where the expensive ones are having trouble with the cheaper ones



@hakuzen 

Well, I hope the plastic connector doesn't noticeably affect audio quality because I just ordered a custom 170 from Aliexpress Electro-Acousti Store with black angled 2-pin connectors.  I inquired via chat and they sent a pic of the one I'll be getting and said it would be no problem.  I also requested no memory wire, black metal splitter and 4.4mm connector.  Sure the plastic angled connectors are cheaper looking but as long as audio isn't affected I'm fine with it.  I don't care for flashy connectors anyway.  I just recieved shipping notification ( ordered Friday afternoon).  I'll report back when I get it.


----------



## hakuzen

jaker782 said:


> @hakuzen
> 
> Well, I hope the plastic connector doesn't noticeably affect audio quality because I just ordered a custom 170 from Aliexpress Electro-Acousti Store with black angled 2-pin connectors.  I inquired via chat and they sent a pic of the one I'll be getting and said it would be no problem.  I also requested no memory wire, black metal splitter and 4.4mm connector.  Sure the plastic angled connectors are cheaper looking but as long as audio isn't affected I'm fine with it.  I don't care for flashy connectors anyway.  I just recieved shipping notification ( ordered Friday afternoon).  I'll report back when I get it.


That's fine! No problem with plastic plugs, audio won't be affected. You'll enjoy cable 170 for sure.


----------



## darmanastartes

hakuzen said:


> Guess the problem is that quality cables tend to use better plugs, and metallic plugs use to be straight. So you only find angled plastic plugs in cheap cables.
> I can't remember a good quality cable using standard 2pin (not QDC) angled plugs now, sorry.
> These adapters could be a solution for some people:
> 
> ...


Do those measurements seem plausible for a 6-core cable?


----------



## hakuzen

darmanastartes said:


> Do those measurements seem plausible for a 6-core cable?


If true 6 cores and balanced jack, there are two options:
- 1 core for L+, 1 core for R+, 2 cores for L-, 2 cores for R- (most usual).
- 2 cores for L+, 2 cores for R+,  1 core for L-, 1 core for R-.
In both cases, resistance of some signals should be near half of the others.
If resistance is so similar, 2 cores might be unsoldered, so only 1 core is used for each signal.


----------



## darmanastartes

hakuzen said:


> If true 6 cores and balanced jack, there are two options:
> - 1 core for L+, 1 core for R+, 2 cores for L-, 2 cores for R- (most usual).
> - 2 cores for L+, 2 cores for R+,  1 core for L-, 1 core for R-.
> In both cases, resistance of some signals should be near half of the others.
> If resistance is so similar, 2 cores might be unsoldered, so only 1 core is used for each signal.


This is for a single-ended cable.


----------



## hakuzen

darmanastartes said:


> This is for a single-ended cable.


If true 6 cores and single-ended jack, there are two options:
- 1 core for L+, 1 core for R+, 4 cores for ground (2 cores for left ground, 2 cores for right ground); most usual option in 6 cores cables.
- 2 cores for L+, 2 cores for R+, 2 cores for ground (1 core for left ground, 1 core for right ground).
In both cases, resistance of some signals should be near half of the others.
If resistance is so similar, 2 cores might be unsoldered, so only 1 core is used for each signal.


----------



## darmanastartes

hakuzen said:


> If true 6 cores and single-ended jack, there are two options:
> - 1 core for L+, 1 core for R+, 4 cores for ground (2 cores for left ground, 2 cores for right ground); most usual option in 6 cores cables.
> - 2 cores for L+, 2 cores for R+, 2 cores for ground (1 core for left ground, 1 core for right ground).
> In both cases, resistance of some signals should be near half of the others.
> If resistance is so similar, 2 cores might be unsoldered, so only 1 core is used for each signal.


Got it. That's a shame.


----------



## baskingshark

Now that the aliexpress sale has started today, I'm interested in getting some cables, maybe even some TRN ones. But remember the TRN 8 core cable fiasco a few months back, where there were some unsoldered cables? I'm very grateful that our esteemed members of headfi here sacrificed their cables, dissecting them to bring the truth to us.

Anyone knows if TRN fixed their 8 core cables? I'm pretty sure they used a different manufacturer after this incident, but not sure if the older unsold batches are still circulating around.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok fellas. Get your wallets ready. You know what time it is. Aliexpress sales day starting from today. Today is the time to snap up on them cables you been meaning to get. get em while they are hot.


----------



## Mizicke5273

Hey All, I'm looking for a 2 pin to Lightning cable.  I'd prefer to spend less than $50.  I did some looking around on Amazon and Aliexpress; I see the GUCrafsman cable is available in Lightning and is less than $50.  Any other recommendations?


----------



## bogginhead

I recently decided I wanted a second single-crystal copper 2-Pin cable (most iems I have are 2-pin) after loving the one that my R2 Aten came with.  I was going to go the normal Ali route, but I'd been browsing Amazon for a Type-C female to USB-A male adapter and came across this one:

https://www.amazon.com/HifiHear-Rep...a7-9a06cf1bb7ff&pd_rd_i=B07RTXJ9DR&th=1&psc=1

I apologise if this is from a banned seller or anyone like that.  But this cable is amazingly soft, and seems built extremely well, too.  The sound is definitely on par or better than any of my other cables (I have a few NiceHCK, TRN, and **** cables I've always thought were great as well).  I'd definitely recommend it for anyone looking for something like this.  I've yet to hear / own a pure silver cable; hopefully that'll be the next on the list lol.  It's just, from what I've read, tough to make sure you're actually getting real pure silver.  Anyone have any good experiences finding affordable legit pure silver cables anywhere?


----------



## Dsnuts

Same cable at half price. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...20181111.promoteRecommendProducts_6080023.103


----------



## bogginhead

Dsnuts said:


> Same cable at half price. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...20181111.promoteRecommendProducts_6080023.103


Yeah, I saw it there on the AK store as well.  For some reason I just didn't want to wait as long as I usually do for my cables this time, lol.  Normally it really doesn't bother me too much.  And some stores on Ali are quicker than others, by far.  I recently waited 7 weeks on a 3-pack ($1.80) of 2.5mm male baluns!


----------



## Dsnuts

I hear you on the wait times, on these sales it is worse. They seem to wait till they get the bulk of their orders to ship anything. Which is kinda strange. But that is what they seem to be doing.


----------



## MinMay (Aug 26, 2019)

aliexpress is having sale on cables.  Anyone else ordering?

I'm looking for a nice silver cable with right angle 4.4mm on a 2.5 pin adapter....no luck so far.


----------



## keoki

hakuzen said:


> The three options you linked to are in my List of cables (please use some time to surf around it). You can find option 2 below $30 in other shops (it's identical cable, I got both). From the three, I'd say option 3 is the best one overall, sound + comfort wise.



Thanks for your input, I just pulled the trigger on cable130 to use on the TFZ No.3. I gotta admit that I had a hard time pulling the trigger and paying $60 to be used on a sub $100 iem.


----------



## MadDane

Just ordered a few things, 
1)  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33018107228.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1e464c4dj4umNu
2) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32890417830.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1e464c4dj4umNu
3) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007635623.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1e464c4dj4umNu


----------



## Cevisi

Dsnuts said:


> I hear you on the wait times, on these sales it is worse. They seem to wait till they get the bulk of their orders to ship anything. Which is kinda strange. But that is what they seem to be doing.


And this time there are some things going on in hongkong and most of the stuff is shipped thru hongkong


----------



## hakuzen

keoki said:


> Thanks for your input, I just pulled the trigger on cable130 to use on the TFZ No.3. I gotta admit that I had a hard time pulling the trigger and paying $60 to be used on a sub $100 iem.


I answered which cable is better from your 3 options, regardless of price. You'll be able to use this cable for other future IEMs, to justify the invest. If you don't plan to get better IEMs, I agree with you, keeping cable below $30 for a $100 IEM is a better proportion.
Your option 2 (cable 155) was good enough, and can be found below $30, as I told you: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32964307166.html (link in my list of cables, not balanced jack options though), and it's identical (confirmed) to those sold for >$60 in other shops.


----------



## bogginhead

Anyone know of a good legit pure silver 2-pin 2.5mm cable on Ali?  Thought I might actually finally grab one this time; I've heard so many "horror" stories (usually about cables said to be pure turning out to be kinda not) that I'd pretty much put my "cheaper silver cable" quest on an indefinite hold, lol.


----------



## hakuzen (Aug 27, 2019)

bogginhead said:


> I recently decided I wanted a second single-crystal copper 2-Pin cable (most iems I have are 2-pin) after loving the one that my R2 Aten came with.  I was going to go the normal Ali route, but I'd been browsing Amazon for a Type-C female to USB-A male adapter and came across this one:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/HifiHear-Rep...a7-9a06cf1bb7ff&pd_rd_i=B07RTXJ9DR&th=1&psc=1
> 
> I apologise if this is from a banned seller or anyone like that.  But this cable is amazingly soft, and seems built extremely well, too.  The sound is definitely on par or better than any of my other cables (I have a few NiceHCK, TRN, and **** cables I've always thought were great as well).  I'd definitely recommend it for anyone looking for something like this.  I've yet to hear / own a pure silver cable; hopefully that'll be the next on the list lol.  It's just, from what I've read, tough to make sure you're actually getting real pure silver.  Anyone have any good experiences finding affordable legit pure silver cables anywhere?





bogginhead said:


> Anyone know of a good legit pure silver 2-pin 2.5mm cable on Ali?  Thought I might actually finally grab one this time; I've heard so many "horror" stories (usually about cables said to be pure turning out to be kinda not) that I'd pretty much put my "cheaper silver cable" quest on an indefinite hold, lol.


Yes, most chinese sellers lie when they say the wire is pure silver.
The only certified pure silver cable i own is cable 173/174 (4/8 28awg cores), check my list. The wire is authentic Neotech UP-OCC silver (99%) and gold (1%) alloy; model AG-GD (you can search for it in internet, at hificollective for example).
I read some comparisons with other pure silver wires, and this wire was one of the best. The deepest sound stage I've found in a cable. Take in account that lows seem to have tighter decay (less sub-bass rumble, more impactful and detailed), and mids and highs seem to be clearer.
Other probable certified pure silver is FiiO LC-2.5D.


----------



## bogginhead

hakuzen said:


> Yes, most chinese sellers lie when they say the wire is pure silver.
> The only certified pure silver cable i own is cable 173/174 (4/8 28awg cores), check my list. The wire is authentic Neotech UP-OCC silver (99%) and gold (1%) alloy; model AG-GD (you can search for it in internet, at hificollective for example).
> I read some comparisons with other pure silver wires, and this wire was one of the best. The deepest sound stage I've found in a cable. Take in account that lows seem to have tighter decay (less sub-bass rumble, more impactful and detailed), and mids and highs seem to be more clear.
> Other probable certified pure silver is FiiO LC-2.5D.


Gotcha; thank you man!  Figured you'd know something good on the subject


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

baskingshark said:


> Now that the aliexpress sale has started today, I'm interested in getting some cables, maybe even some TRN ones. But remember the TRN 8 core cable fiasco a few months back, where there were some unsoldered cables? I'm very grateful that our esteemed members of headfi here sacrificed their cables, dissecting them to bring the truth to us.
> 
> Anyone knows if TRN fixed their 8 core cables? I'm pretty sure they used a different manufacturer after this incident, but not sure if the older unsold batches are still circulating around.


Stay away from TRN?


----------



## hakuzen

added new photos of other versions (plugs) of cable 175. red sandal wood in shell, which pairs better with the divider, polished mmcx plugs.
strain relief improved (double, progressive).


----------



## hakuzen

added new cable to the list, cable *177*.

excellent hybrid cable.

*169*, *177*.
taiwan neotech 7n up-occ frozen silver plated copper and copper, mixed strands in each core, litz (independently shielded/enameled). PE sheath.
very good quality conductor material.
not very flexible wire, but ok; some microphonics, then, but i can't hear them when playing music.
sound is very clean, reference. dark background, bigger soundstage; definition is so great, that i feel better separation and imaging than the rest.
litz shielding can give even darker background than wire used in cable 165 (no litz, but thicker); this is confirmed after first listening; difference is subtle (as usual with cables), but noticeable and welcome.
i usually prefer copper to silver plated copper (except for some dark phones). but the difference when quality of wire is so high, gets minimized. in this case, i prefer this mix. mids and highs look a bit closer, thanks to silver plated copper, while lows keep their texture intact, thanks to copper.
this is my *favorite spc+copper* cable, atm. but i prefer hybrid cable 175 (more expensive); even bigger stage, layering, and even clearer mids and highs.
wire used:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000007736919.html











*177*. tw 7n spc+cu upocc litz 8c (silv+cop,eagle,MV): 209..204..208..210 mΩ..[29.8]..137..129 pF..[142cm]
structure: 0.08mm?*7(spc)+0.10mm?*5(copper)(OD:1.08mm/28.4awg)*8c [2c/signal: 25.4AWG]
outer diameter: 5mm. length from splitter: 39cm.
custom cable of 1.5m (from 12m of wire).
eagle true rhodium plated plug (over gold plating) with sandal wood terminated shell, sandal wood divider and metal chin slider; superb quality plugs, there is a big difference between these components (plug, divider, slider), and those used in any other chi-cable from my list.







links:
custom cable at electro acousti: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/5003206


----------



## Craftsman

baskingshark said:


> Now that the aliexpress sale has started today, I'm interested in getting some cables, maybe even some TRN ones. But remember the TRN 8 core cable fiasco a few months back, where there were some unsoldered cables? I'm very grateful that our esteemed members of headfi here sacrificed their cables, dissecting them to bring the truth to us.
> 
> Anyone knows if TRN fixed their 8 core cables? I'm pretty sure they used a different manufacturer after this incident, but not sure if the older unsold batches are still circulating around.



I don't believe they have.  I purchased one a few weeks ago from one of the vendors on AE (the one with the cheapest price shipped) and it only had 6 cores connected and poorly soldered at that.  The vendor admitted that there was a fault but refused to refund me my purchase so I appealed to AE and they too agreed that there was a fault but their judgement was only for a partial refund of $1.44 which is absolutely crap.

I ended up cutting the end off and soldering on a new 3.5mm jack and the performance is much better than the default TRN product.


----------



## Craftsman

darmanastartes said:


> I borrowed a better multi-meter and got the following:
> 
> L+ = .7 ohms
> 
> ...



I would have thought that the 6 core would have been better than this...  My OE supplied cable measured 0.8 ohms for all of the above measurements.


----------



## Craftsman

hakuzen said:


> If true 6 cores and balanced jack, there are two options:
> - 1 core for L+, 1 core for R+, 2 cores for L-, 2 cores for R- (most usual).
> - 2 cores for L+, 2 cores for R+,  1 core for L-, 1 core for R-.
> In both cases, resistance of some signals should be near half of the others.
> If resistance is so similar, 2 cores might be unsoldered, so only 1 core is used for each signal.



There is one other possibility if the cores aren't the same guage, they could have gone with a thinner L+/R+ with 2 cores and a thicker single core for L-/R-.  The TRN 8 core which only has 6 cores connected has that configuration of using the thicker cores for L-/R- and the thinner cores for L+/R+.


----------



## baskingshark

Craftsman said:


> I don't believe they have.  I purchased one a few weeks ago from one of the vendors on AE (the one with the cheapest price shipped) and it only had 6 cores connected and poorly soldered at that.  The vendor admitted that there was a fault but refused to refund me my purchase so I appealed to AE and they too agreed that there was a fault but their judgement was only for a partial refund of $1.44 which is absolutely crap.
> 
> I ended up cutting the end off and soldering on a new 3.5mm jack and the performance is much better than the default TRN product.



Thanks for taking one for the team. I'll be boycotting TRN 8 core cables for the next few months.
This is really fraud that they are still selling defective cables months after they were aware of the issue. Quite disappointing.


----------



## hakuzen

Craftsman said:


> There is one other possibility if the cores aren't the same guage, they could have gone with a thinner L+/R+ with 2 cores and a thicker single core for L-/R-.  The TRN 8 core which only has 6 cores connected has that configuration of using the thicker cores for L-/R- and the thinner cores for L+/R+.


you are right. but all cores in trn 6 cores cable look identical


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Has anyone figured out which 16 core cables are best with KZ iem's? Which ones? Thanks.


----------



## Otto Motor

$8.16 is an excellent deal for this supple 8-core cable:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...&terminal_id=283532fcc90443458337a24d432bba92

Ordered three more.


----------



## baskingshark

Otto Motor said:


> $8.16 is an excellent deal for this supple 8-core cable:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...&terminal_id=283532fcc90443458337a24d432bba92
> 
> Ordered three more.



Looks very very nice, tiger stripes lol.
But it is a TRN 8 core cable though, is this set also affected by the fiasco where they didn't solder their cables properly?


----------



## Cevisi

These links does not work for me did i do somthing wrong


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

baskingshark said:


> Looks very very nice, tiger stripes lol.
> But it is a TRN 8 core cable though, is this set also affected by the fiasco where they didn't solder their cables properly?


Thanks for the constructive criticism.


----------



## xuan87

Ooooo my kind of thread! Value for money stuff are my fav, especially for cables since I don't believe in cables making a significant enough difference for me to justify spending a large sum on. 

My reason for getting aftermarket cables are:1) To make sure i have the right kind of balanced plug (thanks Sony for introducing a new balanced plug, like we didn't have enough already), 2) for the soft pliable feel that I love, 3) less cable rubbing noise (sudden mind block, can't remember the right term for it) and 4) just for the looks.

Living in Singapore means that I have easy access to Chi-Fi via the Taobao platform where cables range from dirt cheap to crazy expensive. I was mainly looking for those with quick swappable plugs, similar to the Dita and Dunu cables, but the cheapest ones are still $200 and above. 

The one that I can recommend though is Glory Rain, you can find him on his instagram gloryrain_audio. He's a Singapore based custom cable maker, with prices ranging from $35-220, not inclusive of add ons. Right now, he's probably in the limelight for the wrong reason (unknowingly selling fake Campfire Audio Andromeda as genuine, but he had admitted his mistake, pulled the listing and offered full refunds to his buyers). I bought 2 cables from him before and they are well made to me. He should be only shipping within Singapore and Malaysia but he might expand to other markets soon.


----------



## Otto Motor

baskingshark said:


> Looks very very nice, tiger stripes lol.
> But it is a TRN 8 core cable though, is this set also affected by the fiasco where they didn't solder their cables properly?


Cable sounds good and costs $8.16. Can't complain.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Aug 28, 2019)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Has anyone figured out which 16 core cables are best with KZ iem's? Which ones? Thanks.


My recent psychoacoustic discovery is that the colour of the cable plays the major role.
This discovery is grounded by all the talks here about "the difference" between copper and "silver plated", while the latter may not, in fact, have any silver or veing an alloy that conducts less. Thus it is the colour that in fact matters!
For me light blue and silver ones are the best to brighten and sharpen my mood. Also light violet is nice. (I got 20+ cables (seriously) and enjoy different psychoacoustic combinations all the way.
! )
Since colours matter - those blind tests are plain impossible, and subjective impressions totally rule!


----------



## vurtomatic

I'm searching for a new cable again and I think I've narrowed it down to the 165 or 170/171; mostly because they're some of @hakuzen 's favorites and I listen to electronic music so I don't mind a warmer / darker sound.

Re. 170/171: What is the difference between 4 core and 8 core?

Between 165 or 170, which one would be recommended? Their prices are within range of each other.

I'm using these with an ES100 (bluetooth receiver) and 64 Audio's first generation quad-driver CIEM.


----------



## fokta (Aug 28, 2019)

vurtomatic said:


> I'm searching for a new cable again and I think I've narrowed it down to the 165 or 170/171; mostly because they're some of @hakuzen 's favorites and I listen to electronic music so I don't mind a warmer / darker sound.
> 
> Re. 170/171: What is the difference between 4 core and 8 core?
> 
> ...


Try to help while waiting other to give more opinion about these.

If you can spare more budget , go for 171, since I believe is Litz cable construction. with that u can get better separation and darker background.

edit : what I mean is the 8 core version => 171...

I own 165, which already one of my best copper based cable in my collection...


----------



## warriorpoet

Anyone here try this cheapie yet?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32886370571.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.1.49ff4423ia3iMq


----------



## vurtomatic

fokta said:


> Try to help while waiting other to give more opinion about these.
> 
> If you can spare more budget , go for 171, since I believe is Litz cable construction. with that u can get better separation and darker background.
> 
> ...



Yeah I'd love to get the 171 since it comes so highly recommended but it's way out of my budget. I spent quite a bit on an Effect Audio cable but it stopped working so I'm wary of spending so much on "just" a cable.

However, both 170 and 171 should have the same litz construction, just a matter of choosing the number of cores.

From what I've read on the internet, some people don't seem to think 4 or 8 cores matter much but I thought I might ask in this thread.

How do you find the sound of 165?


----------



## Stymeron (Aug 28, 2019)

warriorpoet said:


> Anyone here try this cheapie yet?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32886370571.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.1.49ff4423ia3iMq





Yikes!


----------



## warriorpoet

vurtomatic said:


> Yeah I'd love to get the 171 since it comes so highly recommended but it's way out of my budget. I spent quite a bit on an Effect Audio cable but it stopped working so I'm wary of spending so much on "just" a cable.
> 
> However, both 170 and 171 should have the same litz construction, just a matter of choosing the number of cores.
> 
> ...


Not to be too big of a shill, but if cost is a concern, you might check my cable for sale. It's Neotech Cryo wire, a little thicker gauge and built like a tank in the smallest possible form factor


----------



## vurtomatic

@warriorpoet   Thanks for the suggestion, unfortunately I'm looking for a 2.5mm plug; otherwise it actually looks like a good option because the 2-pin connectors look perfect for my CIEM's recessed sockets.


----------



## fokta (Aug 28, 2019)

vurtomatic said:


> Yeah I'd love to get the 171 since it comes so highly recommended but it's way out of my budget. I spent quite a bit on an Effect Audio cable but it stopped working so I'm wary of spending so much on "just" a cable.
> 
> However, both 170 and 171 should have the same litz construction, just a matter of choosing the number of cores.
> 
> ...


Here are my previous impression
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-127#post-15034226

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-142#post-15085737

And also a friend also give his impression
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-149#post-15114820


----------



## vurtomatic

@fokta Wow that's very helpful, thank you so much. 165 sounds quite suitable for the sound I like, which makes the 165 vs 170 decision even harder!


----------



## hakuzen (Aug 29, 2019)

vurtomatic said:


> I'm searching for a new cable again and I think I've narrowed it down to the 165 or 170/171; mostly because they're some of @hakuzen 's favorites and I listen to electronic music so I don't mind a warmer / darker sound.
> 
> Re. 170/171: What is the difference between 4 core and 8 core?
> 
> ...


170/171 uses 28AWG litz frozen up-occ copper, while 165 wire isn't litz but a bit thicker (26AWG). 170/171 eagle plug is quite better quality.

The main advantage of using 8 cores vs 4 cores is lower resistance. Your ES100 output impedance is 1ohm (balanced output) and 0.5ohm (single-ended), nice. 170 adds 0.255ohms, and 171 0.135ohms. In balanced, total output impedance difference is only a 12% higher with cable 170, 24% in single-end. The lower, the better, for quad BA drivers and also in general, but not excessive difference in this case. I went for 8 cores versions of these up-occ litz cables, because I aim to a minimum of 26AWG per signal.
Doing A/B, I had the impression of better bass with 8 cores version, great for EDM, but this could be bias (I couldn't confirm it). So overall sound is almost identical.

Edit. comments from my list of cables (cables 170/171):
"litz shielding can give even darker background than wire used in cable 165 (no litz); this is confirmed after first listening; difference is subtle (as usual with cables), but noticeable and welcome". Stage is also affected, and durability as well (less oxidization)


----------



## vurtomatic (Aug 29, 2019)

Thank you so much for the information @hakuzen , that's way more than I expected when I asked in this thread.


----------



## shkwocka

Anyone have a link to a 165 with 2-pin connectors and a 3.5mm miniplug?


----------



## hakuzen (Aug 29, 2019)

shkwocka said:


> Anyone have a link to a 165 with 2-pin connectors and a 3.5mm miniplug?


exactly same wire (but only one color sleeve), 26AWG frozen UP-OCC copper no-litz, mini plugs and 2-pin available: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32999961682.html

edit: now adding it to my list, cable *172* (no measurements, though), together with cable 165


----------



## Cevisi

Why all these ali express links dont work for me. I get directly to the mainpage of ae


----------



## shkwocka

hakuzen said:


> exactly same wire (but only one color sleeve)...



Thanks hakuzen!


----------



## zachmal

Cevisi said:


> Why all these ali express links dont work for me. I get directly to the mainpage of ae



try clearing the browser cache, then log into ali & launch the link again

sometimes links also don't work for me for some funny reason


----------



## hakuzen

Cevisi said:


> Why all these ali express links dont work for me. I get directly to the mainpage of ae


Have you tried to open them in PC, or internet browser in your mobile?


----------



## Cevisi

hakuzen said:


> Have you tried to open them in PC, or internet browser in your mobile?


I've tried it only whit my phone. When i click the app opens up on main page when i want to start it in browser nothi g happens


----------



## hakuzen

Cevisi said:


> I've tried it only whit my phone. When i click the app opens up on main page when i want to start it in browser nothi g happens


I don't know the cause. They work flawlessly in my phone and computer. Try to update the app and to clear cache.


----------



## SxDANTExS (Aug 29, 2019)

Please tell me, is this a good cable?
https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/32959059131.html
Or recommend else please


----------



## hakuzen

SxDANTExS said:


> Please tell me, is this a good cable?
> https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/32959059131.html
> Or recommend else please


it's cable 063 in List of cables , specifically at pics, comments, and links, part *4*.
Not bad cable, but I'm not fan of 16 cores cables. You can find alternatives inside that section.


----------



## SxDANTExS

hakuzen said:


> it's cable 063 in List of cables , specifically at pics, comments, and links, part *4*.
> Not bad cable, but I'm not fan of 16 cores cables. You can find alternatives inside that section.


Thanks! I wanted to find a cable up to 15$. I found this cable
053. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32916162030.html 
Probably better.  Is it suitable for 130 ohm beryllium drivers?


----------



## hakuzen

SxDANTExS said:


> Thanks! I wanted to find a cable up to 15$. I found this cable
> 053. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32916162030.html
> Probably better.  Is it suitable for 130 ohm beryllium drivers?


That cable has got impressive conductivity for the price. Yes, both are suitable


----------



## fokta

Hmm.. just realize that 175 is 170 & 173 combine... CMIIW

will ask my local to combine my 165 and 173... hmm seems a good idea if can...


----------



## hakuzen

fokta said:


> Hmm.. just realize that 175 is 170 & 173 combine... CMIIW
> 
> will ask my local to combine my 165 and 173... hmm seems a good idea if can...


yes, it is!


----------



## fokta

hakuzen said:


> yes, it is!


alrd contact my local cable maker.. he needs to check my cable, and his que list is long.. he can only do rewiring end of Sept... 
hmm but if can be done... I will shoot...


----------



## subwoof3r

SxDANTExS said:


> Thanks! I wanted to find a cable up to 15$. I found this cable
> 053. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32916162030.html
> Probably better.  Is it suitable for 130 ohm beryllium drivers?


Beware, if you would like to make a DIY with your 130 ohm beryllium drivers like me, because the MX500 shells probably won't fit 8 cores (4 cores from each sides L and R).
That is why I prefer to make 4 cores (total max) for direct soldering (maybe drilling a bit more could help in some cases). Otherwise, with MMCX, it is unlimited, but beware also to use good wires for great conductivity from MMCX PINs to drivers


----------



## Mal Waldron

Good evening, I need advice to buy a balanced cable, mmcx, 4.4mm for my JVC HA-FD02. I've seen this one from Linsoul on Aliexpress, what do you think? I would spend between 50 and 100 euros. Thank you!

https://m.es.aliexpress.com/item/32...d=6703amp-IprGrwd9tR0wfcXQcfhEsg1567198727984


----------



## Cevisi

Mal Waldron said:


> Good evening, I need advice to buy a balanced cable, mmcx, 4.4mm for my JVC HA-FD02. I've seen this one from Linsoul on Aliexpress, what do you think? I would spend between 50 and 100 euros. Thank you!
> 
> https://m.es.aliexpress.com/item/32...d=6703amp-IprGrwd9tR0wfcXQcfhEsg1567198727984


I am thinking about buying it too i read its a very good cable soundwise but big and sturdy


----------



## MadDane

I love this Forum!!

I just saw an ad for someone who is selling a "Power Cord" you know the thing that everyone plugs "Everything" into the wall with.

He was asking $800.00 usd !?!?!?! 

For a power cable..... of course he wants everyone to know it's a deal. because he paid $1100.00 for it when it was new.

Unbelievable.


----------



## MadDane

SxDANTExS said:


> Thanks! I wanted to find a cable up to 15$. I found this cable
> 053. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32916162030.html
> Probably better.  Is it suitable for 130 ohm beryllium drivers?



I have this cable, It's great!!


----------



## Mal Waldron

Cevisi said:


> I am thinking about buying it too i read its a very good cable soundwise but big and sturdy



I will use at home so I don't care if it's not too comfortable...ok, I'll order it


----------



## Palash

My First completely DIY Cable.


----------



## Cevisi

Palash said:


> My First completely DIY Cable.


Tutorial pls i was about to do a copper litz and silver cable hybrid 8 core bt my self


----------



## Palash

Cevisi said:


> Tutorial pls i was about to do a copper litz and silver cable hybrid 8 core bt my self


Next time for sure. Till you can practice braiding. This YouTube video was very helpful.


----------



## HombreCangrejo

NiceHCK has just released a new 16 cores model. 33-34 €, depending of the version. This one is copper. SPC and mixed also available.

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4000129870705.html?spm=a219c.12010612.8148356.60.39a259997ZPWzH


----------



## superuser1

HombreCangrejo said:


> NiceHCK has just released a new 16 cores model. 33-34 €, depending of the version. This one is copper. SPC and mixed also available.
> 
> https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4000129870705.html?spm=a219c.12010612.8148356.60.39a259997ZPWzH


The house expert @hakuzen doesn't think these are that great.


----------



## HombreCangrejo

superuser1 said:


> The house expert @hakuzen doesn't think these are that great.



Are you sure we are talking about the same model? It has been launched this week, so, unless he had access to some preproduction unit...


----------



## Cevisi

HombreCangrejo said:


> NiceHCK has just released a new 16 cores model. 33-34 €, depending of the version. This one is copper. SPC and mixed also available.
> 
> https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4000129870705.html?spm=a219c.12010612.8148356.60.39a259997ZPWzH


Cant find the spc and mixed ones can you link pls


----------



## hakuzen

HombreCangrejo said:


> Are you sure we are talking about the same model? It has been launched this week, so, unless he had access to some preproduction unit...


I've not tried this cable, but don't expect better quality wire than other 16 cores cables from my list. Based on my personal experience and description of the wire


----------



## CoiL (Sep 1, 2019)

Palash said:


> My First *completely* DIY Cable.


Did You sleeve wires yourself with shrink tubing?  
I  would have used herringbone 8-core braid down from Y-split.
But very nice job anyway!


----------



## Palash

CoiL said:


> Did You sleeve wires yourself with shrink tubing?
> I  would have used herringbone 8-core braid down from Y-split.
> But very nice job anyway!


Transparent heat shrink tube only in the end of 3.5 mm plug and mmcx plug. Herringbone 8-core braid, i would have to practice more to perfect.


----------



## HombreCangrejo

hakuzen said:


> I've not tried this cable, but don't expect better quality wire than other 16 cores cables from my list. Based on my personal experience and description of the wire



Yes, reading through your excellent posts, I know I can't expect, as in other 16 cores, great conductivity, but what caught my attention is that these seem to have good quality connectors, and look a bit more premium finishing than some of the cheaper ones. If they really are, we'll see.


----------



## HombreCangrejo

Cevisi said:


> Cant find the spc and mixed ones can you link pls



Yes, of course.

The mixed one:
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4000130561057.html?spm=a219c.12010612.8148356.58.39a25999UXSMWG

SPC:
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4000130916090.html?spm=a219c.12010612.8148356.56.39a25999UXSMWG


----------



## thejoker13

I finally ordered this beauty last week and am very anxious for it to arrive. Thanks @hakuzen for bringing this store to my attention.
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/nfNTFjcU


----------



## Carlsan

I have that cable, it is a  piece of art. Sound is incredible from that cable, solid black background and great details, brings out the best of your earphone. I also have the copper version, which is great in its own way plus the mixed copper/silver that you have to request to  be built on order.


----------



## thejoker13

Carlsan said:


> I have that cable, it is a  piece of art. Sound is incredible from that cable, solid black background and great details, brings out the best of your earphone. I also have the copper version, which is great in its own way plus the mixed copper/silver that you have to request to  be built on order.


Oh man, now I'm even more anxious for it to arrive! I believe it will probably be the first of many from that store myself. They look like they're passionate about their craft and do excellent work. Thank you for your affirmation @Carlsan !


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

thejoker13 said:


> Thanks @hakuzen for bringing this store to my attention.
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/nfNTFjcU


Too bad your link doesn't work.


----------



## thejoker13

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Too bad your link doesn't work.


That's strange. It seems to work for Carlsan. I clicked on it myself and it takes me to the Ali homepage. I wonder if it's a mobile thing?


----------



## muths66

Carlsan said:


> I have that cable, it is a  piece of art. Sound is incredible from that cable, solid black background and great details, brings out the best of your earphone. I also have the copper version, which is great in its own way plus the mixed copper/silver that you have to request to  be built on order.


You have the 24k cable from electro?


----------



## thejoker13

Here's the cable I'm referring to from Electro Acousti store.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

hakuzen said:


> it's cable 063. Not bad cable, but I'm not fan of 16 cores cables.


What don't you like about 16 core cables?


----------



## Carlsan

Weird, link didn't work just now. Worked before.
Anyway, I got what they call the  8 core Au-Ag alloy 1% pure gold 99% pure silver T8IE LS200 QDC IE80 SE846 Gold and Silver Alloy Headphone Upgrade Line.  Cost is $199.
Not exactly cheap but compares really well, and is better than cables I've tried that cost much more.
Also have the UP-OCC COPPER lizt structure 4Core Upgraded Copper Cable lizt 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Earphone Cable, 8 core.
Getting a cable built which is a combo of the two.

From Electro Acousti store an Ali.


----------



## muths66

thejoker13 said:


> Here's the cable I'm referring to from Electro Acousti store.


You order this??
electro rencomend me this and mix with 171copper


----------



## hakuzen

LaughMoreDaily said:


> What don't you like about 16 core cables?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-153#post-15125695


----------



## Cevisi

Carlsan said:


> I have that cable, it is a  piece of art. Sound is incredible from that cable, solid black background and great details, brings out the best of your earphone. I also have the copper version, which is great in its own way plus the mixed copper/silver that you have to request to  be built on order.


How much did you pay for that copper silver mix ?


----------



## Carlsan

Cevisi said:


> How much did you pay for that copper silver mix ?



He quoted me $189 but then gave me a small discount because I had bought 3 other cables from him (2 copper and 1 silver). The Silver also includes some gold, by the way. 

I really have to say again that I am really impressed with his workmanship, really top tier. If a boutique cable company was selling the same cables they would be charging at least $100 or more on top of their prices. The cables may be more expensive than others on Ali, and I have bought quite a few, but Electro sells the real deal, handmade and top quality.
Most of the other sellers just sell the same cables from the same factories, with some modifications and generic plugs as per a person's specific order. Electo uses quality parts and quality cable and you know, you can really hear the difference. 

Big thanks to *hakuzen* for mentioning these cables in his cable summary.
*https://www.head-fi.org/members/hakuzen.445735/*
*https://www.head-fi.org/members/hakuzen.445735/*


----------



## hakuzen

Carlsan said:


> He quoted me $189 but then gave me a small discount because I had bought 3 other cables from him (2 copper and 1 silver). The Silver also includes some gold, by the way.
> 
> I really have to say again that I am really impressed with his workmanship, really top tier. If a boutique cable company was selling the same cables they would be charging at least $100 or more on top of their prices. The cables may be more expensive than others on Ali, and I have bought quite a few, but Electro sells the real deal, handmade and top quality.
> Most of the other sellers just sell the same cables from the same factories, with some modifications and generic plugs as per a person's specific order. Electo uses quality parts and quality cable and you know, you can really hear the difference.
> ...


Big thanks to you for reading it and trying.
I fully agree with your impressions. Superb value, the best by far in my collection. Excellent quality of materials, great artisan work, and awesome customer support. Can't be happier.
I'm going to sell most of the other cables in my stock; if anyone is interested of them (check my list), please PM me.


----------



## Craftsman

baskingshark said:


> Looks very very nice, tiger stripes lol.
> But it is a TRN 8 core cable though, is this set also affected by the fiasco where they didn't solder their cables properly?



It has the same 3.5mm connector so I would assume that they are made in the same place as the other cable.... This might be TRN's effort to distance itself from the previous cables by offering something of a different colour.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Craftsman said:


> It has the same 3.5mm connector so I would assume that they are made in the same place as the other cable.... This might be TRN's effort to distance itself from the previous cables by offering something of a different colour.


But, hopefully not the same soldering problem (or lack of). Anyone want to be a cable disector? 

I really want TRN to succeed but that soldering fiasco is a huge error.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Sep 3, 2019)

Carlsan said:


> The cables may be more expensive than others on Ali, and I have bought quite a few, but Electro sells the real deal, handmade and top quality.
> Most of the other sellers just sell the same cables from the same factories, with some modifications and generic plugs as per a person's specific order. Electo uses quality parts and quality cable and you know, you can really hear the difference.


I'm really "worried" about buying the same $10-$30 audio cables from different Ali sellers.

Should we just stick to one cable seller? NiceHCK, perhaps?


----------



## warriorpoet (Sep 3, 2019)

Critique my custom 4 core 1.625m stage build 

No earhooks. P3 O-ring slider. 1.625m length.


----------



## thejoker13

muths66 said:


> You order this??
> electro rencomend me this and mix with 171copper


Yes, that's the one I ordered. I'll write some thoughts about it once it arrives.


----------



## courierdriver

warriorpoet said:


> Critique my custom 4 core 1.625m stage build
> 
> No earhooks. P3 O-ring slider. 1.625m length.


Please post pics when you get it. I'm looking for a pure silver cable for my TFZ NO.3. Now that I discovered this store on Aliexpress, I'm seriously considering a custom build. The build quality and materials looks stellar!


----------



## warriorpoet (Sep 3, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> Please post pics when you get it. I'm looking for a pure silver cable for my TFZ NO.3. Now that I discovered this store on Aliexpress, I'm seriously considering a custom build. The build quality and materials looks stellar!


Well, for reference, this will be my 4th Electro Acousti cable LOL

8 core silver/ copper blend incoming.


----------



## courierdriver (Sep 3, 2019)

warriorpoet said:


> Well, for reference, this will be my 4th Electro Acousti cable LOL
> 
> 8 core silver/ copper blend incoming.


Wow! That sounds like it could be pricey. Is it possible to get something from them that has good build for $100US or less?
Edit:By pricey, I'm referring to the fact that you already have 4 of their cables. I just hope I can afford to buy 1!


----------



## warriorpoet (Sep 3, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> Wow! That sounds like it could be pricey. Is it possible to get something from them that has good build for $100US or less?
> Edit:By pricey, I'm referring to the fact that you already have 4 of their cables. I just hope I can afford to buy 1!


Ha! Well, I resell and fund through my second business, so it's not like I have a stack of a dozen cables laying around 

You can absolutely get something with a GREAT build for less than $100.

Here is my favorite cable under $100: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007909452.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_48890756.pic_0

Be sure to request a smaller slider- the one that's on there is designed for 8 core cables.

If you don't mind non-Litz, you can spend even less: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32999961682.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.12.24d44b27IXfooO

If you purchase the second one, be sure to order plugs G, H or I, since those are a free $6+ upgrade over the standard plug on that build.

Also, I have a tendency to look for bargains. I think the 7N UP-OCC Litz copper/ silver wire was mis-priced on the site. I got an 8 core cable with TOTL hardware for $140.


----------



## courierdriver

warriorpoet said:


> Ha! Well, I resell and fund through my second business, so it's not like I have a stack of a dozen cables laying around
> 
> You can absolutely get something with a GREAT build for less than $100.
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks for the links and advice. Gonna hold out for the Aliexpress 11/11 sale. Maybe I'll be able to score something for a great price. One thing I know for sure...I'm not looking to spend more than the iem I'm connecting it to. TFZ NO.3 cost me $137 CDN, so looking for something less than that


----------



## hakuzen

warriorpoet said:


> Critique my custom 4 core 1.625m stage build
> 
> No earhooks. P3 O-ring slider. 1.625m length.


My critique: for a 4 cores with fiber carbon finished jack and divider, eagle polished mmcx plugs pair better than frosted ones


----------



## Dsnuts

So I am getting some samples of these new cables from NiceHCK.

They do look like they took some liberties from ISNs 16 core cables. I am thinking these will be similar in form and function to ISN cables but even cheaper.
















Will post about these when I get them. They look promising.


----------



## warriorpoet

Y'all, Electro Acousti has a dang blue SPC cable. Someone I know is getting some blue hotness in the next couple weeks


----------



## fokta

warriorpoet said:


> Y'all, Electro Acousti has a dang blue SPC cable. Someone I know is getting some blue hotness in the next couple weeks


Thats so sexy...


----------



## superuser1

warriorpoet said:


> Y'all, Electro Acousti has a dang blue SPC cable. Someone I know is getting some blue hotness in the next couple weeks


looks amazing!!


----------



## hakuzen

warriorpoet said:


> Y'all, Electro Acousti has a dang blue SPC cable. Someone I know is getting some blue hotness in the next couple weeks


.. and it is neotech frozen up-occ silver plated copper litz 28awg. looking forward your impressions. appearance is dope and quality will be high for sure


----------



## superuser1

Thanks to @hakuzen I got some lovely cables... will post my impressions in the near future


----------



## fokta

alrd got reply from local custom cable, he can't rebraid and rewiring my 165 and 173...

so I need to sell them, and buy new one from electro


----------



## superuser1

The cable:


----------



## fokta

superuser1 said:


> The cable:


Which one is this? 175?

@hakuzen, I find SPC material suit better for my IEM... any suggestions? 

and also, which one better? 28 AWG Litz or 26 AWG non Litz


----------



## hakuzen (Sep 6, 2019)

fokta said:


> alrd got reply from local custom cable, he can't rebraid and rewiring my 165 and 173...
> 
> so I need to sell them, and buy new one from electro





fokta said:


> Which one is this? 175?
> 
> @hakuzen, I find SPC material suit better for my IEM... any suggestions?
> 
> and also, which one better? 28 AWG Litz or 26 AWG non Litz


cable 175 is my fav for that, without a doubt.
then, cable 177.

PM me


----------



## superuser1

hakuzen said:


> PM me


Will you beat me up Don @hakuzen  if i ask you what the number of my cable is


----------



## hakuzen

it's cable 170


----------



## snip3r77

hakuzen said:


> cable 175 is my fav for that, without a doubt.
> then, cable 177.
> 
> PM me


Any cheap spc to recommend? Don’t need a lot of core and it’s cumbersome for commuting. Thanks


----------



## ephrank

Hi!

Just discovered this thread! Am looking for balanced cable for Sony Z7M2

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0d.7625083.1998302264.6.5c5f4e69lDzby3&id=599383473337

Anyone has experience with the above seller / table? Thanks


----------



## fokta

snip3r77 said:


> Any cheap spc to recommend? Don’t need a lot of core and it’s cumbersome for commuting. Thanks


my suggestion is 130...
although its 8 Core.
let's wait for other suggestions...


----------



## hakuzen (Sep 6, 2019)

snip3r77 said:


> Any cheap spc to recommend? Don’t need a lot of core and it’s cumbersome for commuting. Thanks


this looks very appealing to me, great price, better plugs and better wire than common cables in that price segment.
but i think they are not up-occ wires.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html













ephrank said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just discovered this thread! Am looking for balanced cable for Sony Z7M2
> 
> ...


i've not tried this cable nor seller. but after trying neotech up-occ wires, i wouldn't invest in worse quality wires when looking for a high quality cable.
my best solution for my "expensive" hifiman ananda, which also use dual 3.5mm plugs, is cable 175 of my list (check my list), mmcx/2pin ended, plus this adapters from taobao:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=567550044376





this way i can use my high quality cable with my best iems besides of headphones (versatility, better value)


----------



## Palash

ISN S16, Bulky but beautiful.


----------



## MadDane

fokta said:


> alrd got reply from local custom cable, he can't rebraid and rewiring my 165 and 173...
> 
> so I need to sell them, and buy new one from electro



This is a great LINE I will use on my wife.

They can't be rewired, so I need new DAP & headphones!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Palash said:


> ISN S16, Bulky but beautiful.


----------



## yancem

I have a pair of Heir Audio 4A's and the cable keeps getting caught on my office chair so I'm thinking about getting a bluetooth dongle so I don't have to plug them into my computer.  Anyone have an suggestions on reasonable priced and short two pin cables?


----------



## hakuzen

yancem said:


> I have a pair of Heir Audio 4A's and the cable keeps getting caught on my office chair so I'm thinking about getting a bluetooth dongle so I don't have to plug them into my computer.  Anyone have an suggestions on reasonable priced and short two pin cables?


Best cable you can get, IMHO: choose the components: wire (any neotech up-occ recommended, enough amount for 4 or 8 cores cable), jack and termination plugs, and ask for a quote in this store: Electro Acousti (AE) https://www.aliexpress.com/store/all-wholesale-products/5003206.html
They'll add some amount for hand work and will make the cable for you.
You can check my opinion of some of their wires and plugs in my list of cables (check my signature).


----------



## yancem

hakuzen said:


> Best cable you can get, IMHO: choose the components: wire (any neotech up-occ recommended, enough amount for 4 or 8 cores cable), jack and termination plugs, and ask for a quote in this store: Electro Acousti (AE) https://www.aliexpress.com/store/all-wholesale-products/5003206.html
> They'll add some amount for hand work and will make the cable for you.
> You can check my opinion of some of their wires and plugs in my list of cables (check my signature).



Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## warriorpoet

So, speaking of Electro Acousti, a thing happened today...


----------



## warriorpoet

hakuzen said:


> Best cable you can get, IMHO: choose the components: wire (any neotech up-occ recommended, enough amount for 4 or 8 cores cable), jack and termination plugs, and ask for a quote in this store: Electro Acousti (AE) https://www.aliexpress.com/store/all-wholesale-products/5003206.html
> They'll add some amount for hand work and will make the cable for you.
> You can check my opinion of some of their wires and plugs in my list of cables (check my signature).


He asks for $10 labor, which is just adding a meter of 7N UP-OCC copper litz to the cart.


----------



## hakuzen

warriorpoet said:


> So, speaking of Electro Acousti, a thing happened today...


beautiful!



warriorpoet said:


> He asks for $10 labor, which is just adding a meter of 7N UP-OCC copper litz to the cart.


$10 labor? you are lucky, they charge $12 to me after purchasing many cables, and told me that usual (for first buyers) charge for custom cables is $20 (guess it will depend of the cable)


----------



## warriorpoet

hakuzen said:


> beautiful!
> 
> 
> $10 labor? you are lucky, they charge $12 to me after purchasing many cables, and told me that usual (for first buyers) charge for custom cables is $20 (guess it will depend of the cable)


I am lucky, then. LOL 

That copper/ SPC mix is ALIVE. It looks UNREAL under light. Like, my daughter wants to steal it to wear it.


----------



## MadDane

warriorpoet said:


> So, speaking of Electro Acousti, a thing happened today...



PURDY!!!


----------



## snip3r77

hakuzen said:


> this looks very appealing to me, great price, better plugs and better wire than common cables in that price segment.
> but i think they are not up-occ wires.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html



my IEM cost the same as the cable, are SPCs so much more expensive than the pure copper ones?


----------



## Cevisi

snip3r77 said:


> my IEM cost the same as the cable, are SPCs so much more expensive than the pure copper ones?


No


----------



## iamkn

Has anyone tried any of these copper cables before? They seem to be quite popular on Taobao.

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a21wu.10013406.0.0.77ff77c3YKhNye&id=558530410806

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...3d7-c2522b7e1726","x_object_id":548815397487}

@hakuzen Sir, do you think they would be good?


----------



## courierdriver

warriorpoet said:


> I am lucky, then. LOL
> 
> That copper/ SPC mix is ALIVE. It looks UNREAL under light. Like, my daughter wants to steal it to wear it.


I can totally see that! It really is like beautiful jewelry.


----------



## superuser1

iamkn said:


> Has anyone tried any of these copper cables before? They seem to be quite popular on Taobao.
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a21wu.10013406.0.0.77ff77c3YKhNye&id=558530410806
> 
> ...


The braiding on one of them is such that it seems to make the cable stiff.. i wish the seller would choose a different style of braiding.


----------



## hakuzen (Sep 7, 2019)

warriorpoet said:


> I am lucky, then. LOL
> 
> That copper/ SPC mix is ALIVE. It looks UNREAL under light. Like, my daughter wants to steal it to wear it.


Asked for the gift she'd like for her birthday to one of my nieces. She wanted a fancy cable like the ones I use to wear.
I don't use to hide them when wearing. Pure teasing, lol, they are so pretty..
BTW, your cable is cable 177 in my list, if anyone interested of measurement, and other pics and comments.



snip3r77 said:


> my IEM cost the same as the cable, are SPCs so much more expensive than the pure copper ones?


It depends of the materials used: underneath copper, and plating material and thickness. Many cheap SPC chi-cables, use tin or other alloy to plate the copper.
So it depends which exact wire you are comparing.



iamkn said:


> Has anyone tried any of these copper cables before? They seem to be quite popular on Taobao.
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=558530410806
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=548815397487
> ...


I've not tried these cables. But they use neotech up-occ wires, so expect very good quality.
Guess the 1st cable uses frozen up-occ wire, but no litz.
Guess most of the cables from the 2nd link use not frozen and not litz (except one of them) up-occ wires, but couldn't confirm it because can't translate the text of the pics.

When I was surfing through taobao to locate neotech up-occ cables, this one stood up from the rest:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=555342061050 (OC Studio Orpheus Mk5.5)

But I didn't push the trigger because found better deals (variety, customization, communication, artisan crafting, total price) at Electro Acousti in AE ( https://www.aliexpress.com/store/5003206 ).



superuser1 said:


> The braiding on one of them is such that it seems to make the cable stiff.. i wish the seller would choose a different style of braiding.


It seems that opaque blue, red, and black neotech up-occ wires are not frozen, non litz, and they use PVC sheath instead of PE sheath. This could be the culprit of they being stiffer (PVC is more rigid than PE).


----------



## warriorpoet (Sep 7, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> It seems that opaque blue, red, and black neotech up-occ wires are not frozen, non litz, and they use PVC sheath instead of PE sheath. This could be the culprit of they being stiffer (PVC is more rigid than PE).


They definitely use PVC, seems it is cryo and Litz, however



 

edit: it appears the rest of AE's stock uses PVC insulation, too.


----------



## hakuzen

warriorpoet said:


> They definitely use PVC, seems it is cryo and Litz, however
> 
> 
> 
> edit: it appears the rest of AE's stock uses PVC insulation, too.


Yes, that wire looks superb, frozen and litz. I think it is PE sheathed, though.
I didn't mean this wire, but opaque sheathed (PVC, or Teflon, even stiffer) neotech up-occ wires, like this:





I'm using solid core up-occ wires, teflon sleeved, for some short and quiet interconnect cables and splitters


----------



## warriorpoet

hakuzen said:


> Yes, that wire looks superb, frozen and litz. I think it is PE sheathed, though.
> I didn't mean this wire, but opaque sheathed (PVC, or Teflon, even stiffer) neotech up-occ wires, like this:
> 
> 
> ...


Heh. I used to use that cable in 24AWG for my pedal business.


----------



## bobbooo (Sep 8, 2019)

I'm looking for the lowest resistance, black, 2-pin cable with memory wire under $50. They need to be 3.5mm ended unbalanced with 0.78mm pin diameter. Any suggestions?


----------



## rustyvinyl

Hi, anyone has any idea what cable is this? It's very thin. Thanks.


----------



## lukelev07

Anyone have recommendations for a replacement for the standard "braided" Audeze cable that came with my LCD-X? I find it doesnt coil nicely, and I'd appreciate something that was either a thicker cable altogether, or had some sort of paracord sheath.


----------



## superuser1




----------



## bobbooo (Sep 8, 2019)

Palash said:


> Don't know about the H16 or S16 but my S8 and H8 is very good. Much more cleaner sound with S8. H8 improved the treble area of few of my iems. No microphonics , medium soft. Not too soft.



Do you have a digital multimeter? If so would you mind measuring the resistance of your H8 and S8?


----------



## hakuzen

custom cable 175 is now in stock version: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000158772005.html (4/8 cores)


bobbooo said:


> Do you have a digital multimeter? If so would you mind measuring the resistance of your H8 and S8?


For S8, you can check my measurements of S16.  Due to type (and thickness) of cores are identical in 8 and 16 cores versions, you can estimate that S8 has near double resistance (good enough, BTW).


----------



## Slater (Sep 8, 2019)

So TRN is back with a NEW “tiger” cable.



They are proud that they fixed the “fake wire” problems with the previous generation of 6 and 8 wire cables.

However, when I evaluated the new tiger cable, I found yet more problems.

Part 1 (initial analysis):
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/trn-impressions-thread.881761/page-63#post-15173708

Part 2 (dissection and conclusion):
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/trn-impressions-thread.881761/page-64#post-15175746

I think poor TRN is cursed making cables, and just can’t seem catch a break. Maybe next time they’ll _finally_ get it right lol


----------



## iamkn

hakuzen said:


> custom cable 175 is now in stock version: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000158772005.html (4/8 cores)
> 
> Thank you for sharing! Do you know if it's cheaper to get the stock or custom?


----------



## hakuzen

iamkn said:


> Thank you for sharing! Do you know if it's cheaper to get the stock or custom?


It should cost the same, approx. If you are ok with stock cable, go for it. If you need extra length and/or other non-stock features, go for custom.


----------



## bobbooo

Are the positive (left and right) signal pins on the ''outside" of the ear guide curve on the 064 and 065 cables?


----------



## Palash

bobbooo said:


> Do you have a digital multimeter? If so would you mind measuring the resistance of your H8 and S8?


Yes I have HTC instrument DM88 and S8 is around 0.7 ohms and H8 is around 0.9 ohms in average.


----------



## subwoof3r (Sep 9, 2019)

Anyone know why *ISN Audio S4* (4 cores) cable is double price of the *S8* (8 cores) ? shouldn't be the contrary?
Looks like the materiel is the exact same "_Single Crystal Copper Sliver-plated_"


----------



## HunterT

Palash said:


> Yes I have HTC instrument DM88 and S8 is around 0.7 ohms and H8 is around 0.9 ohms in average.



Have you subtracted impedance between leads? 0.7Ω and 0.9Ω are extremely high!


----------



## Palash

subwoof3r said:


> Anyone know why *ISN Audio S4* (4 cores) cable is double price of the *S8* (8 cores) ? shouldn't be the contrary?
> Looks like the materiel is the exact same "_Single Crystal Copper Sliver-plated_"


The difference is mentioned clearly, 19 core vs 63 Core. S4 is just amazing . It's cable quality is too good even better than effect audio Origin.


----------



## subwoof3r

Palash said:


> The difference is mentioned clearly, 19 core vs 63 Core. S4 is just amazing . It's cable quality is too good even better than effect audio Origin.


Thank you for the clarification, I always been a big fan of 4 cores cables (instead of 8 cores), especially for the look 
Can you please point me to your impressions (if posted already) ? really tempted!

I tried again some of my cables collection and I'm in love with the sound of silver (plated only) for now.
I'm hesitating between the FiiO LC-2.5D (pure silver) and this ISN S4 (silver plated)


----------



## Palash

HunterT said:


> Have you subtracted impedance between leads? 0.7Ω and 0.9Ω are extremely high!


No I don't have short leads. And this numbers are average number. I will update the exact figures of each side using my friends Sigma Micro Ohms meter later.


----------



## Palash

subwoof3r said:


> Thank you for the clarification, I always been a big fan of 4 cores cables (instead of 8 cores), especially for the look
> Can you please point me to your impressions (if posted already) ? really tempted!
> 
> I tried again some of my cables collection and I'm in love with the sound of silver (plated only) for now.
> I'm hesitating between the FiiO LC-2.5D (pure silver) and this ISN S4 (silver plated)


Sure. The impression is almost ready. I will post it within few days. As of now I can say highly pleased with it. I have seen few people complaining that their Fiio LC pure silver series cables turning green after few months so be careful.


----------



## HunterT

Palash said:


> No I don't have short leads. And this numbers are average number. I will update the exact figures of each side using my friends Sigma Micro Ohms meter later.



Whatever you are measuring with.. you're doing something wrong. These numbers are very high. Cheap TRN cables have impedances around 0.6-0.8Ω. FYI 0.6 Ω = 600 mΩ.


----------



## Palash

HunterT said:


> Whatever you are measuring with.. you're doing something wrong. These numbers are very high. Cheap TRN cables have impedances around 0.6-0.8Ω. FYI 0.6 Ω = 600 mΩ.


Ok, let me check again with a different Multimeter.


----------



## hakuzen

bobbooo said:


> Are the positive (left and right) signal pins on the ''outside" of the ear guide curve on the 064 and 065 cables?


Cable 064: positive signal pins in the "inside" of the guide curve (KZ and most 2pins IEMs style)
Cable 065: positive signal pins in the "outside" (QDC, BQEYZ, style)
But not problem using reverse polarity usually, sound is identical (while you don't plug one side normal and the other side reversed).


subwoof3r said:


> Anyone know why *ISN Audio S4* (4 cores) cable is double price of the *S8* (8 cores) ? shouldn't be the contrary?
> Looks like the materiel is the exact same "_Single Crystal Copper Sliver-plated_"


Wire in S4 looks like the wire used in cable 128 of my list, but can't confirm it is identical.
But cable 065 (silver color), much cheaper, also uses a similar wire (I can't confirm it's the same wire because I haven't any of this version).
Structure of one of the wires seems to be 0.10mm*63 (more expensive), while the other seems to be 0.08mm*63 + 500D yarn.
Read about wire of cable 065 in my list.
Both wires (if different) show very low resistance, due to thickness.

*128*. 7n spc 4c (silver,eid,M): 63..64..58..71 mΩ..[38g]..102..89 pF..[115cm]
outer diameter: 6mm. length from splitter: 39cm.

 

Resistance of ISN audio *S8* (different wire) should be around 160mΩ (double than S16).


----------



## fokta

hakuzen said:


> custom cable 175 is now in stock version: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000158772005.html (4/8 cores)
> 
> .



ooo... can wait mine to come #horny #cablegeek


----------



## bobbooo (Sep 9, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> Cable 064: positive signal pins in the "inside" of the guide curve (KZ and most 2pins IEMs style)
> Cable 065: positive signal pins in the "outside" (QDC, BQEYZ, style)
> But not problem using reverse polarity usually, sound is identical (while you don't plug one side normal and the other side reversed).



Great, thanks. Cable 064's configuration with the positive signals on the "inside" is just what I need then. I've noticed on cable 065's AliExpress page (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32995790233.html), you can now choose the option ''For KZ TFZ 0.78mm" - does this mean this option will also have the positive signal on the inside of the guide curve?

Having the correct polarity is actually very important for me, because I can hear absolute phase (I pass Audiocheck's blind test every time: https://www.audiocheck.net/blindtests_abspolarity.php).


----------



## hakuzen

bobbooo said:


> Great, thanks, cable 064's configuration with the positive signals on the "inside" is just what I need then. I've noticed on cable 065's AliExpress page (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32995790233.html), you can now choose the option ''For KZ TFZ 0.78mm" - does this mean this option will also have the positive signal on the inside of the guide curve?
> 
> Having the correct polarity is actually very important for me, because I can hear absolute phase (I pass Audiocheck's blind test every time: https://www.audiocheck.net/blindtests_abspolarity.php).


My cables 065 with protruding 2-pins have positive signals "inside".


----------



## subwoof3r (Sep 9, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> Cable 064: positive signal pins in the "inside" of the guide curve (KZ and most 2pins IEMs style)
> Cable 065: positive signal pins in the "outside" (QDC, BQEYZ, style)
> But not problem using reverse polarity usually, sound is identical (while you don't plug one side normal and the other side reversed).
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input, always appreciated 
I own the 128 but in gray wires (from NiceHCK), can confirm that this S4 does not have the same wire as the ones in 128 are not very soft and flexible at all (at least to me), also the twisting looks different from the pictures (when it comes from 2 cores to termination). Finally, the wires used in 128 are thicker.
I'm very curious and tempted. I will try to order this S4 maybe tonight  ISN looks serious chinese cable maker (good QC from what I can see). I'm pretty sure that chance to have an unsoldered wire is poor (for exemple).
_
*edit*: sorry, little mistake: I own *115*, not 128!_


----------



## bobbooo (Sep 9, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> My cables 065 with protruding 2-pins have positive signals "inside".



Brilliant, so did you choose the "For KZ TFZ 0.7mm" option when ordering them? I just want to make sure I get the cable with the ear guide bend direction that will allow me to connect them to my IEM with the correct absolute polarity.


----------



## hakuzen

bobbooo said:


> Brilliant, so did you choose the "For KZ TFZ 0.7mm" option when ordering them? I just want to make sure I get the cable with the ear guide bend direction that will allow me to connect them to my IEM with the correct polarity.


When I bought these cables, there were not so many options available (maybe different seller), so I don't know which is the right one. Guess "For KZ 0.78mm" is the right choice in your case.
I own a blue, 2.5mm jack, and a copper, 3.5mm jack. Both have positive signals "inside" the ear guide, so you have many chances of getting this. However, I can't be 100% sure about the cables you'll receive, because I'm not the manufacturer, and QC issues happen.


----------



## bobbooo

hakuzen said:


> When I bought these cables, there were not so many options available (maybe different seller), so I don't know which is the right one. Guess "For KZ 0.78mm" is the right choice in your case.
> I own a blue, 2.5mm jack, and a copper, 3.5mm jack. Both have positive signals "inside" the ear guide, so you have many chances of getting this. However, I can't be 100% sure about the cables you'll receive, because I'm not the manufacturer, and QC issues happen.



Ok thanks for the help, I think I'll go for the KZ option then, and hope I get sent what's described.


----------



## bobbooo

hakuzen said:


> When I bought these cables, there were not so many options available (maybe different seller), so I don't know which is the right one. Guess "For KZ 0.78mm" is the right choice in your case.
> I own a blue, 2.5mm jack, and a copper, 3.5mm jack. Both have positive signals "inside" the ear guide, so you have many chances of getting this. However, I can't be 100% sure about the cables you'll receive, because I'm not the manufacturer, and QC issues happen.



I've just seen in your review of the 65's you say you received a cheap looking plug with criss-cross pattern attached to the blue cable, which had some pretty bad channel imbalance. I suspect this channel imbalance was due to the plug. 

Unfortunately it looks like the copper version now only comes with that plug (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32995790233.html). Do you know any other sellers that still have the cable with the good plug attached? The other link in your review (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32954964343.html) says it's no longer available there.


----------



## CANiSLAYu (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi All, looking for some advice on a cheap cable that's really compact/ergonomic.  Think Plussound X series, Linum Superbax, etc.  Not looking for 8 or 16 core, etc.  Preferably SPC or silver.  Spent a lot of time going through AliExpress and I'm drawing a blank, haha.  Needs to be 2-pin CEIM with a recessed socket.  Thank you!


----------



## hakuzen

bobbooo said:


> I've just seen in your review of the 65's you say you received a cheap looking plug with criss-cross pattern attached to the blue cable, which had some pretty bad channel imbalance. I suspect this channel imbalance was due to the plug.
> 
> Unfortunately it looks like the copper version now only comes with that plug (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32995790233.html). Do you know any other sellers that still have the cable with the good plug attached? The other link in your review (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32954964343.html) says it's no longer available there.


Yes, the weakest and cheapest part in cable 065 is the jack. Guess the plain jack is same low quality than criss-cross pattern one. They are same jack than used by TRN in their bad soldered cables.
Summary of measured cables using that jack:
1 bad soldered from 3 cables 065 (jcally 4 cores; copper color ones were ok, blue was wrong).
1 bad soldered from 3 cables 066 (jcally 8 cores black).
7 very bad soldered from 7 cables 056 (TRN 8 cores).

I don't know if ISN audio S4 cable (not in my list) uses same wire than 065; it has quite better plug, but costs 4x. Same about cable 128 of my list.
Guess S4 and 128 use better wire, because wire of 065 is much cheaper.


----------



## bobbooo

hakuzen said:


> Yes, the weakest and cheapest part in cable 065 is the jack. Guess the plain jack is same low quality than criss-cross pattern one. They are same jack than used by TRN in their bad soldered cables.
> Summary of measured cables using that jack:
> 1 bad soldered from 3 cables 065 (jcally 4 cores; copper color ones were ok, blue was wrong).
> 1 bad soldered from 3 cables 066 (jcally 8 cores black).
> ...



I see, so did one of the plain copper 065 cables you measured to be ok have the criss-cross jack, or did they both have the plain jack?


----------



## hakuzen

bobbooo said:


> I see, so did one of the plain copper 065 cables you measured to be ok have the criss-cross jack, or did they both have the plain jack?


Criss-cross both, regardless of the pic showed at their shop. Anyway, the jack is the same that the plain one. Just different mid out shell


----------



## subwoof3r

I'm so weak...
ISN Audio *S4* ordered! 
(this will be my first 2.5mm balanced cable ever)


----------



## bobbooo

hakuzen said:


> Criss-cross both, regardless of the pic showed at their shop. Anyway, the jack is the same that the plain one. Just different mid out shell



Right ok, I think I'll just order the 064 NiceHCK cable then, as it seems the 065 JC Ally doesn't have the best quality control. 200 mΩ should be low enough resistance anyway.


----------



## superuser1

CANiSLAYu said:


> Hi All, looking for some advice on a cheap cable that's really compact/ergonomic.  Think Plussound X series, Linum Superbax, etc.  Not looking for 8 or 16 core, etc.  Preferably SPC or silver.  Spent a lot of time going through AliExpress and I'm drawing a blank, haha.  Needs to be 2-pin CEIM with a recessed socket.  Thank you!


Try looking for electro acousti store on AE


----------



## Alex.Grimm

Advise for me a cable 4core for Smabat ST-10 with a small jack up to $ 30, now I have Penon Silver-Plated I don’t like it. While I look at Astrotec silver plated, but the price does not inspire confidence


----------



## subwoof3r

Alex.Grimm said:


> Advise for me a cable 4core for Smabat ST-10 with a small jack up to $ 30, now I have Penon Silver-Plated I don’t like it. While I look at Astrotec silver plated, but the price does not inspire confidence


Depends of the sound sig your are looking for.
I'm a fan of 4 cores (before all), I just ordered an ISN Audio S4, looks to have great conductivity and sound, slightly overpriced for a silver plated (I would say) but looks better (especially wires quality) than most silver plated cables. I will verify that point once it will be at home 
I'm sure it wil be a great ST-10 companion.


----------



## Alex.Grimm

subwoof3r said:


> ISN Audio S4



same big jack, want smaller


----------



## hakuzen

CANiSLAYu said:


> Hi All, looking for some advice on a cheap cable that's really compact/ergonomic.  Think Plussound X series, Linum Superbax, etc.  Not looking for 8 or 16 core, etc.  Preferably SPC or silver.  Spent a lot of time going through AliExpress and I'm drawing a blank, haha.  Needs to be 2-pin CEIM with a recessed socket.  Thank you!





Alex.Grimm said:


> Advise for me a cable 4core for Smabat ST-10 with a small jack up to $ 30, now I have Penon Silver-Plated I don’t like it. While I look at Astrotec silver plated, but the price does not inspire confidence


Surf along my list of cables (link at my signature, check cables below $40 section). Some do have slim plugs.

You can select slim jacks for most 4 cores cables at Electro acousti ( https://www.aliexpress.com/store/5003206 ).


----------



## subwoof3r

hakuzen said:


> Surf along my list of cables (link at my signature, check cables below $40 section). Some do have slim plugs.
> 
> You can select slim jacks for most 4 cores cables at Electro acousti ( https://www.aliexpress.com/store/5003206 ).


I think he is looking for a whole finished cable, not plugs alone, but lets see


----------



## Alex.Grimm

subwoof3r said:


> I think he is looking for a whole finished cable, not plugs alone, but lets see



Yes, I'm looking for a finished cable, I looked at the list, all cables have a large jack


----------



## hakuzen

subwoof3r said:


> I think he is looking for a whole finished cable, not plugs alone, but lets see





Alex.Grimm said:


> Yes, I'm looking for a finished cable, I looked at the list, all cables have a large jack


What I meant is you can ask the seller for any cable but using these jacks, kind of customizing your cable.
You can select the components (wire, jack, divider, termination plugs) from their stock, and ask for a quote for the ready made cable.
Or you can choose a stock cable, and ask for using another jack.
In all cases, we are talking about a ready made cable.
This is the advantage of they being the manufacturers, not only distributors.


----------



## hakuzen (Sep 10, 2019)

Alex.Grimm said:


> Yes, I'm looking for a finished cable, I looked at the list, all cables have a large jack


are these jacks too big? cable 053 from my list:





From many cables at Electro Acousti:


----------



## Alex.Grimm (Sep 10, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> are these jacks too big?



I do not like this and I need to 4core



Spoiler











option С or F. I need 3.5mm


----------



## hakuzen

Alex.Grimm said:


> I do not like this and I need to 4core
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, there aren't cables with slim non-beveled 3.5mm plug and 4 cores in my list now. Guess you'll have to surf at aliexpress to find it.


----------



## Palash

A New cable from OE audio, All kinds of connectors available. Even Apple Lightning. 
Check out my full review - https://www.audioglorye.com/oe-audio-2dual-ofc-cables-review/


----------



## warriorpoet

Alex.Grimm said:


> I do not like this and I need to 4core
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A and D are 3.5mm. I have used those plugs on cables from electro acousti, and they are really thin. Likewise, the plugs from Gu.Craftsman are thin, and their wire is small enough 8 core feels only slightly bigger than a standard 4 and much more supple than might be expected.

Still, a 4 core core 28AWG from Electro Acousti with plug A or B, micro splitter (request only) and a P-3 silicon O-ring is about as small as you're going to get. With Electro Acousti, you select the parts, and they build you the cable for a small fee. Their quality is really hard to beat for the price.

Here are a few helpful links:

Wire: 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007925933.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.47.4d7d6fd3URuNoT
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007744883.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.4.4d7d6fd3RojgJZ

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33008255130.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.54.8fee655dfnOnu7
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007736919.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.42.8fee655dAFoufG
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33006890732.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.40.8fee655dYbO8Kq

Splitter (this is what I use for the smallest wire; get the short 3mm version, request no slider)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000108524710.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.52.6c3f6fd3RlElTi

Plug
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007736240.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.54.320c6fd3rH3RPS

P-3 O-Ring
https://www.amazon.com/HPI-Racing-S...&link_code=qs&qid=1568207213&s=gateway&sr=8-2

Gu.Craftsman cables
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/3879013?spm=0.8937474.0.0.7d132e0e8QLANz


----------



## warriorpoet

@Alex.Grimm  Here are a couple cables I've gotten from Electro Acousti, for reference:

8 Core copper/ silver Litz custom
 
This is probably closest to what you're looking for. 4 core 26AWG silver Litz, microsplitter and micro plug (Eidolic)


This is their pre-made 4 core 28AWG Litz copper cable


----------



## Alex.Grimm (Sep 11, 2019)

warriorpoet said:


> A and D are 3.5mm. I have used those plugs on cables from electro acousti, and they are really thin. Likewise, the plugs from Gu.Craftsman are thin, and their wire is small enough 8 core feels only slightly bigger than a standard 4 and much more supple than might be expected.
> 
> Still, a 4 core core 28AWG from Electro Acousti with plug A or B, micro splitter (request only) and a P-3 silicon O-ring is about as small as you're going to get.



Thanks for the links, but I need slim non-beveled 3.5mm plug



Spoiler


----------



## warriorpoet

Alex.Grimm said:


> Thanks for the links, but I need slim non-beveled 3.5mm plug
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Ah, I see. Well, can't help there, unfortunately. The only non-beveled plugs I've used recently wouldn't work with my sources due to the lack of bevel.


----------



## hakuzen

added more measurements and pics of cable 171 (blue version, one of them with extra length, and with a custom 2.5-3.5mm adapter using same wire, which have been added to my list of adapters).

also added new cables, 192 (very affordable up-occ wire, great value), and 194, very special US frozen ribbon 7n occ spc wire.

new 2.5-3.5mm custom adapter cable

pics of blue/purple version of cable 171

new cable 194

new cable 192 (and extra pics)


----------



## warriorpoet (Sep 11, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> added more measurements and pics of cable 171 (blue version, one of them with extra length, and with a custom 2.5-3.5mm adapter using same wire, which have been added to my list of adapters).
> 
> also added new cables, 192 (very affordable up-occ wire, great value), and 194, very special US frozen ribbon 7n occ spc wire.
> 
> ...


Blue over copper? Interesting look!

edit: 192 looks like genuine Litz 4 configuration. For that price? Amazing!


----------



## fokta

hakuzen said:


> added more measurements and pics of cable 171 (blue version, one of them with extra length, and with a custom 2.5-3.5mm adapter using same wire, which have been added to my list of adapters).
> 
> also added new cables, 192 (very affordable up-occ wire, great value), and 194, very special US frozen ribbon 7n occ spc wire.
> 
> ...


Wait... where is Cable 176 - 190 ??? I am loss here


----------



## hakuzen

warriorpoet said:


> Blue over copper? Interesting look!
> 
> edit: 192 looks like genuine Litz 4 configuration. For that price? Amazing!


That color is original, but the pics in the shop look more blueish than what I can catch with my cell's camera. To me, it's a blueish dark purple color, Anyway, I'm red & green color blind, don't trust me much about colors, hehe.

Yes, litz configuration, and shielded wire. With this geometry and strong shield, it's a bit difficult to remove the shield properly before soldering.
I don't know the material of the conductor shield, and dunno if every thin thread is shielded, or every group of threads, or if the shield is around the whole conductor, but it's strong.
Given that shield, they've used an ultra soft sleeve. The wire stands out about softness and flexibility.



fokta said:


> Wait... where is Cable 176 - 190 ??? I am loss here


Reserved for other neotech up-occ top quality wires..
177 is 8 cores version of 169 from electro acousti. Frozen 7n up-occ copper+spc litz (mixed into each core). It's already in my list.
184/187 will be frozen 7n up-occ spc litz and not litz.
gold electroplated pure silver and combinations, and some others.


----------



## Cevisi

hakuzen said:


> added more measurements and pics of cable 171 (blue version, one of them with extra length, and with a custom 2.5-3.5mm adapter using same wire, which have been added to my list of adapters).
> 
> also added new cables, 192 (very affordable up-occ wire, great value), and 194, very special US frozen ribbon 7n occ spc wire.
> 
> ...


That adapter looks nice but to bad that they dont offer 4.4 sockets only 2.5


----------



## hakuzen

Cevisi said:


> That adapter looks nice but to bad that they dont offer 4.4 sockets only 2.5


We might ask the seller to stock 4.4mm sockets


----------



## Cevisi

hakuzen said:


> We might ask the seller to stock 4.4mm sockets


What did you pay for that adapter


----------



## Palash

Cevisi said:


> That adapter looks nice but to bad that they dont offer 4.4 sockets only 2.5


I have this one from Penon audio. https://penon-official.com/product/penon-hifi-balanced-adapter-cable/



 

And recently ordered another stunning one from DD hifi
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000164103882.html


----------



## hakuzen (Sep 19, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> What did you pay for that adapter


I added the components, and asked for a quote for the ready made adapter, as usual.
The wire was taken from the 12m wire ordered for the blue cable 171, so I got a 8cm adapter, and around 135cm 8 cores cable (not counting plugs).
This way, the wire was cheaper (20% off when buying >=10m).
Extra fee for manufacturing, and the good discount this manufacturer makes to me, and the result is much more appealing than FiiO cable, for example, for around 1.4x the price.
I've also ordered this kind of adapters using the wire of cable 175. This way I know that the adapter isn't a bottleneck in the chain, and matches perfectly my cables.
Guess the cost of this kind of adapter would be around $30-$35 USD. I've checked at taobao, and any cable adapter using top notch wire (but worse than these UP-OCC wires) and worse jacks, was over $50 USD.


----------



## hakuzen

Palash said:


> And recently ordered another stunning one from DD hifi
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000164103882.html


this looks nice


----------



## Palash

hakuzen said:


> this looks nice


And pricing is very good.


----------



## Broquen

hakuzen said:


> I added the components, and asked for a quote for the ready made adapter, as usual.
> The wire was taken from the 12m wire ordered for the blue cable 171, so I got a 8cm adapter, and around 135cm 8 cores cable (not counting plugs).
> This way, the wire was cheaper (20% off when buying >=10m).
> Extra fee for manufacturing, and the good discount this manufacturer makes to me, and the result is much more appealing than FiiO cable, for example, for around 1.4x the price.
> ...



Love that idea. With standard quality cables, it always will be useful, of course. But to get a top notch cable and an adapter made with same materials, so you can be sure that adapter is not affecting SQ... This is great. I think I'll play some lottery and if lucky, will buy one copper set, one SPC and one mixed (copper + SPC). Maybe would try gold plated silver too! To dream is free...


----------



## fokta

Palash said:


> And recently ordered another stunning one from DD hifi
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000164103882.html



Wow... this is Good...


----------



## warriorpoet

Good grief, AE added pics for that blue copper: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007909452.html?spm=2114.12010609.0.0.25243531OEt82r


----------



## Cevisi

warriorpoet said:


> Good grief, AE added pics for that blue copper: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007909452.html?spm=2114.12010609.0.0.25243531OEt82r


Wow looks nice


----------



## RikudouGoku

well.... it has been like 3 weeks since I ordered this cable

US $39.90 | 6N OCC + OCC Silver plating 26AWG Special Offer Headphone Upgrade Line MMCX 0.78MM 2PIN
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/njqRM9NI
And the tracking hasn't updated at all and been stuck at "in transit". Aliexpress says it will arrive within 7 days but this is the first time it's taken this long and without any updates at all


----------



## yancem

So I've been checking out a lot of the cables in this thread and am wondering how to figure out the lengths on the aliexpress cables?  Not sure I want to go through the headache of custom building one but also am looking for a short cable because I am going to pair it with a bluetooth dongle that I will clip to my shirt.  Also, I have Heir Audio 4A's and am not sure if I need the .78mm or .75mm pins.  I think their the .78mm but was wondering if anyone could verify this?


----------



## Keputs

mathi8vadhanan said:


> I received mine earlier this week. The silver-gold is nice-looking and uses very good quality connectors. I bought them in mmcx 2.5mm and 3.5mm termination. Truly impressive for <$10. Sadly, no chin-slider, will get the NICEHCKs for 11/11 sales. Does the silver plated ones turn green with oxidation?
> 
> 
> Here's that KZ 8core cable in action. Only $9.
> ...





mathi8vadhanan said:


> I received mine earlier this week. The silver-gold is nice-looking and uses very good quality connectors. I bought them in mmcx 2.5mm and 3.5mm termination. Truly impressive for <$10. Sadly, no chin-slider, will get the NICEHCKs for 11/11 sales. Does the silver plated ones turn green with oxidation?
> 
> Also, KZ with their new 8-core at $11.





mathi8vadhanan said:


> I received mine earlier this week. The silver-gold is nice-looking and uses very good quality connectors. I bought them in mmcx 2.5mm and 3.5mm termination. Truly impressive for <$10. Sadly, no chin-slider, will get the NICEHCKs for 11/11 sales. Does the silver plated ones turn green with oxidation?
> 
> Also, KZ with their new 8-core at $11.


----------



## Keputs

mathi8vadhanan said:


> I received mine earlier this week. The silver-gold is nice-looking and uses very good quality connectors. I bought them in mmcx 2.5mm and 3.5mm termination. Truly impressive for <$10. Sadly, no chin-slider, will get the NICEHCKs for 11/11 sales. Does the silver plated ones turn green with oxidation?
> 
> Also, KZ with their new 8-core at $11.




Here's that affordable KZ 8core in action. Only $9. Pretty good.


----------



## thejoker13

RikudouGoku said:


> well.... it has been like 3 weeks since I ordered this cable
> 
> US $39.90 | 6N OCC + OCC Silver plating 26AWG Special Offer Headphone Upgrade Line MMCX 0.78MM 2PIN
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/njqRM9NI
> And the tracking hasn't updated at all and been stuck at "in transit". Aliexpress says it will arrive within 7 days but this is the first time it's taken this long and without any updates at all


I ordered their 24k gold cable and the tracking said the same thing as yours, and then just showed up in my mailbox one day out of the blue. 
I hope you get yours soon friend!


----------



## hakuzen

looking forward your impressions of both, 24k gold electroplated silver + silvergold alloy, and 6n icc copper + spc cheap offer, because i don't own any of them. they both will be my next purchase probably


----------



## superuser1

Broquen said:


> Love that idea. With standard quality cables, it always will be useful, of course. But to get a top notch cable and an adapter made with same materials, so you can be sure that adapter is not affecting SQ... This is great. I think I'll play some lottery and if lucky, will buy one copper set, one SPC and one mixed (copper + SPC). Maybe would try gold plated silver too! To dream is free...


I'm glad you're going for it


----------



## Broquen

superuser1 said:


> I'm glad you're going for it



My next acquisitions are going to be NCM Bella v1, one of that gorgeous 8 cores UPOCC litz cables with adapter (copper) and Toneking Nine Tail. Just need to save some money (Bella is priority). After that, I'd look for a headphone (maybe will try Sony WH-1000XM3 ANC to use on the go, but need to audition it first)! =)


----------



## RikudouGoku

thejoker13 said:


> I ordered their 24k gold cable and the tracking said the same thing as yours, and then just showed up in my mailbox one day out of the blue.
> I hope you get yours soon friend!


I should mention that they shipped with Epacket, I at least hope I get them and they are not lost.


----------



## darmanastartes

I just bought one of these KBEAR 8 core silver plated cables for my KZ ZSX because they actually have a chin slider!


----------



## Keputs

Well here's another branded cheapo I just purchased. A CCA C2 8 core Silver plated upgrade cable for only $8 at shopee. Nice colors and texture. No SQ difference. Just good feels.


----------



## Keputs

And I think a warranty card got misplaced Inside the box


----------



## Cevisi

Keputs said:


> Well here's another branded cheapo I just purchased. A CCA C2 8 core Silver plated upgrade cable for only $8 at shopee. Nice colors and texture. No SQ difference. Just good feels.


Looks like captain america


----------



## Keputs (Sep 14, 2019)

1





Cevisi said:


> Looks like captain america




Perhaps that's why it's CCA - Cable of Captain America


----------



## warriorpoet

*finger hovers over buy button


----------



## thejoker13

I am loving the combination of the 24k electroacoustic cable and the LZ A6. The stock cable that comes with the A6 is very good in itself, so I'm not noticing drastic changes with my new cable, other than a blacker background and better ergonomics. The new cable is by far my favorite that I own now and I highly recommend it!


----------



## Broquen

Broquen said:


> My next acquisitions are going to be NCM Bella v1, one of that gorgeous 8 cores UPOCC litz cables with adapter (copper) and Toneking Nine Tail. Just need to save some money (Bella is priority). After that, I'd look for a headphone (maybe will try Sony WH-1000XM3 ANC to use on the go, but need to audition it first)! =)



Let's put LZ A6 before Nine Tail. I was very happy with A4s and now A6s look like a deserved update. This forum is going to make me bankrupt.


----------



## thejoker13

Broquen said:


> Let's put LZ A6 before Nine Tail. I was very happy with A4s and now A6s look like a deserved update. This forum is going to make me bankrupt.


I believe you will love the A6 if you already liked the A4. They seem like a direct upgrade to the A4's.


----------



## jant71

Which would you guys choose to go with a gold CCA 12...






or this one...


----------



## Cevisi

warriorpoet said:


> *finger hovers over buy button


What do you want a 7 core cable whit 3 different typs of cable ?


----------



## warriorpoet

Cevisi said:


> What do you want a 7 core cable whit 3 different typs of cable ?


It's a 4 core 1.2M with two types of copper and a build fee


----------



## Cevisi

warriorpoet said:


> It's a 4 core 1.2M with two types of copper and a build fee


Ah i understand


----------



## warriorpoet

thejoker13 said:


> I am loving the combination of the 24k electroacoustic cable and the LZ A6. The stock cable that comes with the A6 is very good in itself, so I'm not noticing drastic changes with my new cable, other than a blacker background and better ergonomics. The new cable is by far my favorite that I own now and I highly recommend it!


That is a GORGEOUS cable!


----------



## tiamor988

jant71 said:


> Which would you guys choose to go with a gold CCA 12...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably the KZ because the type c connector will sit flush.


----------



## thejoker13

warriorpoet said:


> That is a GORGEOUS cable!


Thank you, and I agree 100%! It is truly a work of art! I am extremely happy with their work!!


----------



## warriorpoet (Sep 15, 2019)

warriorpoet said:


> So, speaking of Electro Acousti, a thing happened today...


So just to follow up on this cable.

I am using Alclair Studio 4 IEMs right now, which are not particularly cable-sensitive. For example, a 4 core Forza Audioworks Hybrid and 8 core Gu.Craftsman 6N OCC Copper are sonically indistinguishable, which is unusual- the Forza is typically much more direct, and the Gu.Craftsman is generally noticeably more "reference," clean and extended.

However

For whatever reason the synergy is just there with the ElectroAcousti silver strand cable. Man, it is big, bold, wide and all kinds of spacious. I don't know how to explain the difference, but it is there between the other two very, very good cables and the EA. I can't wait to hear the difference on a set which IS very cable sensitive (Fearless Roland), but for now I'm switching back to the Forza, since the Alclairs are my studio and stage monitors, and a gigantic jewelry grade python isn't exactly subtle.

One other thing about the EA silver strand cable. I've not experienced this with the other EA wire, but I'll be looking for it in the SPC cable arriving tomorrow. Bass impact is less hollow-sounding than the typical BA hit. There's a bloomier decay with the EA cable that's far more DD like than usual. I wouldn't call it a drastic change, but subtleties have a way of adding up to larger differences, and paired with better treble extension, the EA cable just sounds "more" than the others on this normally cable-agnostic set.


----------



## SinisterDev

I am in need of help from this knowledgeable community! So, I just got my ZSX in and im mostly loving it. However im having a cable problem. The gold/silver 8 core upgrade cable ive been using all along with my ZS10 Pro's actually feels really uncomfortable combined with the different shape of the ZSX. With the way the earhooks are molded, it actually forces the ZSX out of the position i found to be the most comfortable in my ears, and decreases the quality of the seal too. At first i thought it was the ZSX themselves, but nope. Its the cable. Ive been thinking of picking up something a little nicer anyway, and here's when i really need the help of this knowledgeable community!
I've been shown these a few times by members on here and am considering getting them 
FENGRU DIY JCALLY Gold JC16 6N OFC 16 Shares 480 Cores Earphone Upgrade Cable for Shure SE215 IE80 KZ ZST ZSN ZS10 Pro TFZ TRN
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/LCpX0spi but i need to know the dimensions of the plug on it.  
The case I'm using to cover my S10+, while providing excellent comfort and protection, has a very narrow channel covering the jack.  This has been a major pain in the neck for me since I got into the Chifi hobby. This kz upgrade cable is literally the only one I own that fits! 
Ive taken some measurements. The plug on the upgrade cable is 8mm in diameter and 19mm long. And that fits like a glove. I had purchased a TRN T2 16 core cable recently and unfortunately it doesn't fit and i dont feel like paying to send it back to China lol. The plug on that cable is 9mm wide and 16mm long and is too wide and short to fit! That tiny bit of difference made it unusable. So I figured I'd ask if anyone owns this JCALLY cable and happens to know the dimensions of the plug, that would be a big help to me and I'd really appreciate it ! I really don't wanna order another cable I can't use with my phone! 

Also if anyone has any other recommendations for nice cables (preferably under $30) that have a plug size that's the same, I'd be interested in checking some others out too.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## subwoof3r

RikudouGoku said:


> well.... it has been like 3 weeks since I ordered this cable
> 
> US $39.90 | 6N OCC + OCC Silver plating 26AWG Special Offer Headphone Upgrade Line MMCX 0.78MM 2PIN
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/njqRM9NI
> And the tracking hasn't updated at all and been stuck at "in transit". Aliexpress says it will arrive within 7 days but this is the first time it's taken this long and without any updates at all



You should contact the seller, maybe he did the same mistake than me? (he didn't wrote properly my names resulting a block at their local shipping, which unfortunately I discovered by myself 2 weeks later, and seller tried to put the entire fault on me...). I never received the item and ali refunded me. That is why I don't deal anymore with Electro Acousti store that I won't recommend anymore (it's on my blacklist already). Where it is funny is that I was the first here on this thread to recommend Electro Acousti store from a cable they made few months ago, and I'm the first to put them into a blacklist 
I will deal with other sellers, much safer.


----------



## superuser1

subwoof3r said:


> You should contact the seller, maybe he did the same mistake than me? (he didn't wrote properly my names resulting a block at their local shipping, which unfortunately I discovered by myself 2 weeks later, and seller tried to put the entire fault on me...). I never received the item and ali refunded me. That is why I don't deal anymore with Electro Acousti store that I won't recommend anymore (it's on my blacklist already). Where it is funny is that I was the first here on this thread to recommend Electro Acousti store from a cable they made few months ago, and I'm the first to put them into a blacklist
> I will deal with other sellers, much safer.


Sad and surprised to hear that. I thought they were amongst the better customer engagement sellers with prompt and clear replies. Hmmmm


----------



## subwoof3r

superuser1 said:


> Sad and surprised to hear that. I thought they were amongst the better customer engagement sellers with prompt and clear replies. Hmmmm


I made 2 orders from them, the first one didn't had any issue at all, but this second experience completely frozen me up (OCC? ), and decided to not do another try with the seller after this.
I'm sure I will miss a lot of goodies (too bad for me), but personally, I prefer to not trust this seller anymore


----------



## RikudouGoku

subwoof3r said:


> You should contact the seller, maybe he did the same mistake than me? (he didn't wrote properly my names resulting a block at their local shipping, which unfortunately I discovered by myself 2 weeks later, and seller tried to put the entire fault on me...). I never received the item and ali refunded me. That is why I don't deal anymore with Electro Acousti store that I won't recommend anymore (it's on my blacklist already). Where it is funny is that I was the first here on this thread to recommend Electro Acousti store from a cable they made few months ago, and I'm the first to put them into a blacklist
> I will deal with other sellers, much safer.


I did contact the seller and he said it was "in transit", the latest update says it was "despatched from sorting center" in china that was on the 08/28 4 days after I ordered it. I am gonna wait until friday If I do not get anything then I will message him again and demand that he send a new one, I already waited like 4 weeks now and this is getting annoying.


----------



## Cevisi

Nice to hear i waiting for a cable too we will see ;D


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> I did contact the seller and he said it was "in transit", the latest update says it was "despatched from sorting center" in china that was on the 08/28 4 days after I ordered it. I am gonna wait until friday If I do not get anything then I will message him again and demand that he send a new one, I already waited like 4 weeks now and this is getting annoying.


Please keep in mind that in China they just had the mid autumn festival. Everything is at snails pace!


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> Please keep in mind that in China they just had the mid autumn festival. Everything is at snails pace!


Oh I did not know that. Usually I am patient with my packages but its just that this time the tracking number has not updated at all in weeks and that the aliexpress reminder says that I will receive the order within 4 days 13 hours.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Cevisi said:


> Nice to hear i waiting for a cable too we will see ;D


When did you order it? I choose Epacket for shipping.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Just looked up the mid autumn festival and it seems it was on the 13 September. I bought my cable on the 24 August. So it seems unlikely that the event managed to slow it down


----------



## warriorpoet (Sep 16, 2019)

Just wow.


----------



## warriorpoet

Another with the matching CIEMs


----------



## MadDane

So I just got these:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33018107228.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.160c4c4drQQiKf This was on sale for $24 USD, sounds fantastic great clarity and separation. Hard to find a good quality 90 degree balanced 2.5 plug.

I really like the angled plug for my AK SR15.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32890417830.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.796c4c4d09cG4A

Works great, haven't measured resistance though. Tried it on my friends DAP as I wanted something to future proof my IEM cable collection.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007635623.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.34404c4dTgVSqt

Very reasonably priced and well made.


----------



## SinisterDev

SinisterDev said:


> I am in need of help from this knowledgeable community! So, I just got my ZSX in and im mostly loving it. However im having a cable problem. The gold/silver 8 core upgrade cable ive been using all along with my ZS10 Pro's actually feels really uncomfortable combined with the different shape of the ZSX. With the way the earhooks are molded, it actually forces the ZSX out of the position i found to be the most comfortable in my ears, and decreases the quality of the seal too. At first i thought it was the ZSX themselves, but nope. Its the cable. Ive been thinking of picking up something a little nicer anyway, and here's when i really need the help of this knowledgeable community!
> I've been shown these a few times by members on here and am considering getting them
> FENGRU DIY JCALLY Gold JC16 6N OFC 16 Shares 480 Cores Earphone Upgrade Cable for Shure SE215 IE80 KZ ZST ZSN ZS10 Pro TFZ TRN
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/LCpX0spi but i need to know the dimensions of the plug on it.
> ...


Anyone able to help me with this?


----------



## thejoker13

warriorpoet said:


> Just wow.


THAT IS G.O.R.G.E.O.U.S!! Congrats on your incredible cable!


----------



## superuser1

warriorpoet said:


> Just wow.


sound impressions etc please 
and they look fantastic!


----------



## yancem

I've noticed that everyone seems to be purchasing their cables on aliexpress but it seems that some of the same cables are also on Amazon.  Being from the states and having a Prime membership, is there a reason not to order from Amazon?  Or the cables just similar looking but not the same quality?


----------



## Dsnuts

You are right it is the same vendors that are selling off of Amazon. However. I haven't seen the prices actually being better on Amazon. Most of the times the same cable on Aliexpress will be much cheaper.  The negative being the wait times but there is much less risk when it comes to cables vs something like headphones bought from over seas. If you know what your looking for. Aliexpress has sales all the time where the same cable you would see on Amazon are half the price.


----------



## Keputs

Hi SinisterDev.


SinisterDev said:


> I am in need of help from this knowledgeable community! So, I just got my ZSX in and im mostly loving it. However im having a cable problem. The gold/silver 8 core upgrade cable ive been using all along with my ZS10 Pro's actually feels really uncomfortable combined with the different shape of the ZSX. With the way the earhooks are molded, it actually forces the ZSX out of the position i found to be the most comfortable in my ears, and decreases the quality of the seal too. At first i thought it was the ZSX themselves, but nope. Its the cable. Ive been thinking of picking up something a little nicer anyway, and here's when i really need the help of this knowledgeable community!
> I've been shown these a few times by members on here and am considering getting them
> FENGRU DIY JCALLY Gold JC16 6N OFC 16 Shares 480 Cores Earphone Upgrade Cable for Shure SE215 IE80 KZ ZST ZSN ZS10 Pro TFZ TRN
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/LCpX0spi but i need to know the dimensions of the plug on it.
> ...




Are you referring to this KZ cable on your ZSX? Well, I'm not having any fitting problems on my ZSX at all. It actually hugs my ears comfortably. Perhaps different ears, different fit. Maybe JCALLY has one. I'm actually looking at one of their 16 cores.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Just got my cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...9.0&pvid=d9eac49e-dcf4-4f7b-934c-fca5c90b4bda

awesome sound quality, the cable itself is a bit on the soft side(too soft for my taste) and thin ( would want a 8 core version of this, this is 4 core).

The only real bad thing is that the chinslider doesnt work at all, like If you hold the cable up the slider goes down and if you hold the cable upside down the cable goes up. ( I do not use chinsliders so it doesnt matter to me)

Sidenote I asked the seller to change to these plugs instead: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007390678.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_48890756.pic_21 (the plugs are the same as the default only the material is metal instead of plastic, judging by the pictures at least)
And these plugs do not fit entirely on my KXXS sadly.( still works but sticks up a bit)


----------



## RikudouGoku (Sep 19, 2019)

@hakuzen Bro, is cable 175 still your favourite? Might be interested in buying it since I liked their budget one. 

edit: And do you prefer carbon fiber or sandalwood for the connector and "divider" (not sure if its called divider but thats what it is listed as) and what about Rhodium-plated plugs vs normal plugs?

edit2: Can I ask the seller to make the cables with earhooks?


----------



## 1Q84

RikudouGoku said:


> Just got my cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...9.0&pvid=d9eac49e-dcf4-4f7b-934c-fca5c90b4bda
> 
> awesome sound quality, the cable itself is a bit on the soft side(too soft for my taste) and thin ( would want a 8 core version of this, this is 4 core).
> 
> ...


i see you have T800, can you give impressions with these vs the stock SPC. Thanks!


----------



## RikudouGoku

@hakuzen Does Electro acousti Store have a sale on 11/11?


----------



## RikudouGoku

1Q84 said:


> i see you have T800, can you give impressions with these vs the stock SPC. Thanks!


my cable is 0.78 mm 2 pin so cant lol


----------



## CobraMan

RikudouGoku said:


> @hakuzen Bro, is cable 175 still your favourite? Might be interested in buying it since I liked their budget one.
> 
> edit: And do you prefer carbon fiber or sandalwood for the connector and "divider" (not sure if its called divider but thats what it is listed as) and what about Rhodium-plated plugs vs normal plugs?
> 
> edit2: Can I ask the seller to make the cables with earhooks?


If you check out this post you will find hakuzen's favorites spelled out:  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/#post-14985614

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## 1Q84

RikudouGoku said:


> my cable is 0.78 mm 2 pin so cant lol


You have a very valid point!
Well, I read kxxs has a really bad stock cable, but impressions compared to that would also be appreciated.


----------



## RikudouGoku

1Q84 said:


> You have a very valid point!
> Well, I read kxxs has a really bad stock cable, but impressions compared to that would also be appreciated.


I didn't even try the stock cable, I used an old trn 8 Core cable. And because the trn is 3,5 and not 4,4 mm balanced I feel it is not fair to compare so I didn't do it.


----------



## Krassi

Hi there!

And first of all a big THANKS! to Hakuzen for this impressiv thread that really helps to find a good cable.
Actually made me aware that there are huge differences in Quality.

So i wanted something nice for my new Tin P1 and it ended in the question "175 or 174" 
I got both the P1 and the Electro Acousti 8 core pure silver cable "174" today.

-Build quality is amazing but i am not sure if pure silver was the right decission.
The headphones need some burning and i am not sure if there is a strong difference between some 16core copper i also got and this right now.
-i Need to do some Testing and actually the headphone will work on the E1DA PowerDACv2 and 9038S G2.
-i can EQ the hell out of the headphone on the PowerDACv2 with bluetooth smartphone app but first lets see how it sounds in some days after some pink noise waterboarding  

price seems highon Paper first... but as you mentionend Hakuzen.. youll get a very good craftet product that uses excellent components.
SO this thread made me a litle poorer but happy ) 

I just hope 174 will work great .. i listen to a lot of electronic music like the orb, matthey herbert and stuff thats not so bass heavy.. also NuJazz, Classical Game Soundtracks.. and so on.
Otherwise ill have to try and refund for 175 ot the silver/gold one.

Best regards Daniel!


----------



## hakuzen (Sep 19, 2019)

back from a travel..



jant71 said:


> Which would you guys choose to go with a gold CCA 12...
> 
> or this one...





tiamor988 said:


> Probably the KZ because the type c connector will sit flush.


I agree, quality of wire and plugs is probably similar, so get the one which allows qdc/zsn/C-type plug option.



SinisterDev said:


> I am in need of help from this knowledgeable community! So, I just got my ZSX in and im mostly loving it. However im having a cable problem. The gold/silver 8 core upgrade cable ive been using all along with my ZS10 Pro's actually feels really uncomfortable combined with the different shape of the ZSX. With the way the earhooks are molded, it actually forces the ZSX out of the position i found to be the most comfortable in my ears, and decreases the quality of the seal too. At first i thought it was the ZSX themselves, but nope. Its the cable. Ive been thinking of picking up something a little nicer anyway, and here's when i really need the help of this knowledgeable community!
> I've been shown these a few times by members on here and am considering getting them
> FENGRU DIY JCALLY Gold JC16 6N OFC 16 Shares 480 Cores Earphone Upgrade Cable for Shure SE215 IE80 KZ ZST ZSN ZS10 Pro TFZ TRN
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/LCpX0spi but i need to know the dimensions of the plug on it.
> ...


For ZSX comfort, you could re-mold the ear guides using a heat gun or hair drier, to achieve your desired position, or even remove them carefully.

To fit the case you are using, you can sand off the bevel of the jack until it is 8mm: insert the jack into the mouth of your drill, as if it was a drill bit, and roll it over a sand paper (sanding 0.5mm shouldn't be hard). This way the jack will pass entirely through the hole, and length will be enough probably.
If you want a clear wire and plugs upgrade, I guess this cable is quite better than TRN or JCALLY, but it's $40:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html





You could ask the seller to use QDC termination, with or without molded ear guides:







warriorpoet said:


> So just to follow up on this cable.
> 
> I am using Alclair Studio 4 IEMs right now, which are not particularly cable-sensitive. For example, a 4 core Forza Audioworks Hybrid and 8 core Gu.Craftsman 6N OCC Copper are sonically indistinguishable, which is unusual- the Forza is typically much more direct, and the Gu.Craftsman is generally noticeably more "reference," clean and extended.
> 
> ...





warriorpoet said:


> Just wow.


Amazing one! True jewelry. I lost the track of your collection.. which wires are these?

Yea, synergy with your IEM is very important. With the pure silver UP-OCC wires, I also notice more textured and detailed bass. I wouldn't say boomer, because I perceive lower sub-bass rumble, less loose, more detailed.
Thanks for your impressions, please keep on posting them, because you own almost all UP-OCC types of wire. I know it isn't easy, but this info is gold for those doubting between copper, SPC, copper+SPC, silver, copper+silver[+SPC], etc.



RikudouGoku said:


> Just got my cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html
> 
> awesome sound quality, the cable itself is a bit on the soft side(too soft for my taste) and thin ( would want a 8 core version of this, this is 4 core).
> 
> ...


Glad you got it at last. They are usually taking less than 10 days to Spain (using Aliexpress Standard shipping).
I use (standard) protruding with blessing (guess they have same kind of recessed sockets than KXXS). Although it sticks a bit, the connection is firm and secure (better than flush terminations).
Maybe type G termination in the pic above (plastic angled less protruding 0.78mm pins) could fit KXXS even better. Or file the shoulders a bit (I don't use to do this).
Yeah, chin slider holes (3mm) are a bit wide for 4 cores cables. I use them, so ended adding extra chin sliders, silicone o-ring usually, or plastic chin sliders (cut to insert the wires, and then adhesive tape around to keep them inside):
 



thejoker13 said:


> I am loving the combination of the 24k electroacoustic cable and the LZ A6. The stock cable that comes with the A6 is very good in itself, so I'm not noticing drastic changes with my new cable, other than a blacker background and better ergonomics. The new cable is by far my favorite that I own now and I highly recommend it!


Yay, anxious to know more about this wire. The cable is really pretty. I think I'm going to order it, but I don't know if I should mix the 24k gold electroplated with copper.


RikudouGoku said:


> @hakuzen Bro, is cable 175 still your favourite? Might be interested in buying it since I liked their budget one.
> 
> edit: And do you prefer carbon fiber or sandalwood for the connector and "divider" (not sure if its called divider but thats what it is listed as) and what about Rhodium-plated plugs vs normal plugs?
> 
> edit2: Can I ask the seller to make the cables with earhooks?


Yes, cable 175 is my favorite, but it depends of synergies: 175 is the most versatile in my list (177 is the second), but might prefer 174 if I pretend to perceive tighter bass, or 171 if paired with very bright IEMs.
I have to try 24k gold plated silver though. Guess I won't get so great highs compared to silver (AgAu) wire, but expect different (and possibly better) lows. I won't know it till I try, I should try only gold plated silver (no mix) before, to compare with the other wires properly.

I prefer sandal wood finish slightly, it's more exclusive and original, and the core of the jack is the same. But not much distance (check last cable from @warriorpoet ), and if I plan to use a custom adapter (only fiber carbon socket available now), I'd go for carbon fiber.

Yes, you can ask your cable with or without molded ear guides.



RikudouGoku said:


> @hakuzen Does Electro acousti Store have a sale on 11/11?


I don't know. It didn't offer any discount on previous AE sales, so I wouldn't expect it to be different on 11/11 (other than AE coupons -not "select" coupons-).



RikudouGoku said:


> my cable is 0.78 mm 2 pin so cant lol


If you get a more expensive cable, consider purchasing a MMCX to 2 pins adapter.


----------



## iron2k

hakuzen said:


> back from a travel..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know some good mmcx/2 pin adapters???


----------



## hakuzen (Sep 19, 2019)

iron2k said:


> Do you know some good mmcx/2 pin adapters???


The best (and cheapest) I found are these: (shortest straight, angled short, angled long)


Got them at taobao (various sellers, you can find them at linsoul DD-Store in aliexpress as well, but price is prohibitive there).

There are other models at aliexpress (around $30), Lunashops, and Penon.

I should add all them in a new list (with pics and links), like I did with 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapters, but I need some time to do it (soon..).


----------



## iron2k

hakuzen said:


> The best (and cheapest) I found are these: (shortest straight, angled short, angled long)
> 
> 
> Got them at taobao (various sellers, you can find them at linsoul DD-Store in aliexpress as well, but price is prohibitive there).
> ...


Great, thanks a lot.

Also, would you say that cable 170 is on the "warm" side??? if not, can you please recommend one for Audiosense T800.


----------



## hakuzen

iron2k said:


> Great, thanks a lot.
> 
> Also, would you say that cable 170 is on the "warm" side??? if not, can you please recommend one for Audiosense T800.


Cable 170 (frozen up-occ copper litz) is warmer than silver and silver plated copper up-occ wires, but colder than usual chinese copper wires.
I don't own T800, but guess 170 (or 171, 8 cores version, lower resistance) should pair very well.

After watching T800 frequency response and impedance curve (https://m.blog.naver.com/gre_nada/221642426112), I'd say you need a source with very low output impedance (below 1 ohm, after adding cable resistance), and low resistance cable. If don't, you'll get harsher highs. T800 is 4 ohms! at 1kHz, and reaches 18 ohms at 20kHz. And sub-bass and bass are louder enough.
Given this info, I'd focus on ensuring very low output impedance (source + cable), ensuring a good seal, and maybe trying foam tips (will tame 8-12kHz peaks).
So I wouldn't discard hybrid cables. I think you'd preserve superb highs of T800, by using cable 175 (and mids would be benefited as well). 177 would also be ok. And 171. But go for 8 cores versions of these cables, once you have a source with very low output impedance, to keep the impedance the lowest possible.


----------



## hakuzen

Krassi said:


> Hi there!
> 
> And first of all a big THANKS! to Hakuzen for this impressiv thread that really helps to find a good cable.
> Actually made me aware that there are huge differences in Quality.
> ...


Thanks for your appreciation, Daniel, and welcome!

About look, I couldn't find a better appearance with other cable. The combo is impressive.

About sound, you'll notice night and day difference with your 16 cores copper wire, for sure. This is another league.
Got the best mids and highs ever with this wire. The deepest stage, blackest background. Thanks to this, perception of layering, separation and detail is unbelievable.
Lows are the tightest, but impactful and very detailed.
Due to the neutral or bright character of most of my phones, I mixed it with copper (cable 175), to get some sub-bass rumble when listening to EDM.
I don't know how P1 sounds (I should search for their frequency response to get an idea), so I don't know which one (174 or 175) would pair better.


----------



## iron2k

hakuzen said:


> Cable 170 (frozen up-occ copper litz) is warmer than silver and silver plated copper up-occ wires, but colder than usual chinese copper wires.
> I don't own T800, but guess 170 (or 171, 8 cores version, lower resistance) should pair very well.
> 
> After watching T800 frequency response and impedance curve (https://m.blog.naver.com/gre_nada/221642426112), I'd say you need a source with very low output impedance (below 1 ohm, after adding cable resistance), and low resistance cable. If don't, you'll get harsher highs. T800 is 4 ohms! at 1kHz, and reaches 18 ohms at 20kHz. And sub-bass and bass are louder enough.
> ...


Always so helpful, thanks so much for all this information


----------



## warriorpoet (Sep 20, 2019)

Reference: *Forza Hybrid IEM*



"High purity, 4 strands of 26AWG cryo 7N UPOCC copper + UPOCC silver in semi-Litz geometry and PE insulation (no more green copper oxide on your wire!). Blend of the best materials available for superior sound experience and ergonomics."

Positives: Clean, clear audio transmission, extended highs and impactful lows. Exceedingly durable build, super comfortable and practical appointments.

Negatives: Can be a little stiff, slight memory effect.

Audio: Slight emphasis on the higher mids can feel unnatural on certain IEMs, can be used to flatten or balance V-shaped or overly warm IEMs. On flat or mid-centric IEMs, the Forza can bring the vocals a bit too close and compress the soundstage.

*Electro Acousti*



Neotech Cryo 7N UP-OCC SPC Litz with clear and blue insulation. 4 core 28AWG, Eagle Rhodium plug, DIY P-3 O ring slider

Positives: Clear and detailed, revealing tonality throughout the spectrum, exceptionally clean. Striking aesthetic and superb flexibility- nearly weightless. Perfectly sized 2 pin plugs, carefully built and precisely cut flexible heat shrink ear hooks and strain reliefs.

Negatives: Though beautiful, the Y splitter is a little large for this fine gauge wire.

Audio: Bright and revealing cable with exceptional sub-bass extension and treble presence. Detailed presentation can come across as fatiguing, emphasizes extremes of V-shaped IEMs, augments and compliments flat or mid-centric IEMs.



Neotech Cryo 7N UP-OCC Copper/ SPC Litz. 8 core 28AWG, Eagle Rhodium plug.

Positives: Clear and detailed, balanced tonality throughout the spectrum, exceptionally clean. Beautiful, luxurious aesthetic. Perfectly sized 2 pin plugs, carefully built and precisely cut flexible heat shrink ear hooks and strain reliefs.

Negatives: Earhooks are difficult to use with glasses, a side effect of the sheer amount of material used. Do not use in public if you're attention averse.

Audio: Superbly balanced, not overly bright or emphasized in any region. Highs are moderately extended, mids are full and present, bass is warm and tactile. Less sub-bass emphasis than the EA 4 core SPC, but more present mid-bass. Notable feeling of spaciousness compared to the other two cables. An all-rounder than excels at soundstage and neutrality.


----------



## warriorpoet (Sep 20, 2019)

Reference: *Forza Hybrid IEM*



"High purity, 4 strands of 26AWG cryo 7N UPOCC copper + UPOCC silver in semi-Litz geometry and PE insulation (no more green copper oxide on your wire!). Blend of the best materials available for superior sound experience and ergonomics."

Positives: Clean, clear audio transmission, extended highs and impactful lows. Exceedingly durable build, super comfortable and practical appointments.

Negatives: Can be a little stiff, slight memory effect.

Audio: Slight emphasis on the higher mids can feel unnatural on certain IEMs, can be used to flatten or balance V-shaped or overly warm IEMs. On flat or mid-centric IEMs, the Forza can bring the vocals a bit too close and compress the soundstage.

*Gu.Craftsman*



6N OCC Silver, 8 core, 22AWG (total)

Positives: Impeccable build quality, clean, beautiful aesthetic, best in the business ear-hooks an unique, flexible weave that rivals the best 4 core cables for flexibility

Negatives: lower-end secondary components than the Electro Acousti cables, 2 pin plugs are smaller, less secure than the Electro Acousti and Forza cables.

Audio: Remarkably full, warm tone, well extended in the highs, rich and tactile bass that never becomes overbearing. Highs are clear, but coherent, never sibilant. Tonality is more unified than micro-detailed, details are not lost, but fit into a larger picture rather than stand on their own. This is my favorite general purpose cable- it works exceptionally well with everything but the lowest input impedance IEMs, which tend to elevate the midbass and below.



6N OCC Copper, 8 core, 22AWG (total)

Positives: Impeccable build quality, clean, beautiful aesthetic, best in the business ear-hooks an unique, flexible weave that rivals the best 4 core cables for flexibility

Negatives: lower-end secondary components than the Electro Acousti cables, 2 pin plugs are smaller, less secure than the Electro Acousti and Forza cables.

Audio: My favorite "reference" cable. Beautifully extended and impactful lows with an emphasis on sub-bass, clean, clear mids, perfectly placed highs that are never harsh, but well extended. Details are easily apparent and "pop" on cue. Despite copper's reputation, I find the Gu.Craftsman 8 core copper cleaner, "faster" and drier than the silver cable. This is my favorite cable for critical listening and works equally well with low and normal input impedance earphones.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> You are right it is the same vendors that are selling off of Amazon. However. I haven't seen the prices actually being better on Amazon. Most of the times the same cable on Aliexpress will be much cheaper.  The negative being the wait times but there is much less risk when it comes to cables vs something like headphones bought from over seas. If you know what your looking for. Aliexpress has sales all the time where the same cable you would see on Amazon are half the price.


Yeah, I totally agree. Amazon is great for fast shipping and their return policy is great.. but you pay a higher price for that...so, if you are willing to be patient, Ali has better prices, but slower delivery time. Honestly, I've bought alot of gear from Aliexpress and as long as you choose their Standard Shipping option (which includes tracking), I've never had to wait more than 2.5 weeks to get anything...and I live in Canada. No extra customs fees, no extra taxes. Then again, I've been lucky because I have liked everything that I bought, so I have never had to return anything. Returns to Asia can be expensive, so that is something you need to consider...shipping costs back to the seller. Overall though, all my transactions with Aliexpress have gone well and smooth, and I personally don't mind the wait if it saves me a significant amount of $. I see it like this: my life wasn't missing anything before i bought any item. It's still not missing anything if i don't have it within a few days. Fast shipping isn't that much of a priority for me. I'd rather save money, than pay more to get stuff faster.


----------



## hakuzen

warriorpoet said:


> Reference: *Forza Hybrid IEM*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





warriorpoet said:


> Reference: *Forza Hybrid IEM*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!! Superb impressions. It's comforting to read your comparison between Gu.Craftsman copper and silver (silver plated copper probably) cables: I also prefer the copper version, "cleaner, "faster" and drier than the silver cable" contrarily to what we could expect.


----------



## warriorpoet

hakuzen said:


> Thank you!! Superb impressions. It's comforting to read your comparison between Gu.Craftsman copper and silver (silver plated copper probably) cables: I also prefer the copper version, "cleaner, "faster" and drier than the silver cable" contrarily to what we could expect.


Yeah, I keep reading about all of the "silver must be brighter because it's cooler colored" posts, but I don't hear it at all on this one, and it's one of the reasons I got the mixed SPC/ Copper to pair with pure silver on my next Electro-Acousti jeweled python. Pure silver can be too much of a good thing with those super low impedance 'phones!


----------



## Fishdo

Before I ask a question I just wanted to say how much I’ve really enjoyed this thread and how much money it has saved me.... so thanks guys

From my own experience buying budget cables I actually found the very cheapest cable to actually perform the best sound wise.... the difference with the cheapest one was marked... I even tried asking friends and family in case I was creating the improvement and all of them agreed.... that cable was the TRN and it cost me £4 from AliExpress..., the others **** Kbear, HiFi Hear, Nicechk etc don’t come close so far...

My question is if anyone would know what a difference if any a balanced TRRS 3.5mm 2 pin cable could make using either a DAP or IPhone say with or without a DAC (Mojo say) to a standard TRS 3.5mm Cable (assuming same core/thread size and thread)?

I haven’t seen a 3.5mm balanced cable before only 2.5mm and I know you don’t get the balanced effect using it in an unbalanced connection... but you just get the same signal as you would with an unbalanced cable...

The guy selling this cable is saying it is only for the Audeze iSine and will not work with most players and or earphones, what I don’t get is surely it would work it just wouldn’t be a balanced (dual) signal? 

And if you don’t have a balanced output for it you will just get an unbalanced effect and it will perform as any other 3.5mm cable?

Is there any benefit buying such a cable ( I’m not looking to) I’m just curious as it seems to contradict what I think I know...

Thanks


----------



## 1Q84

Would you recommend the gu craftsman copper cable more than the hybrid electro acusti if I want more mids and less bass emphasis? Thanks!


----------



## hakuzen

1Q84 said:


> Would you recommend the gu craftsman copper cable more than the hybrid electro acusti if I want more mids and less bass emphasis? Thanks!


I wouldn't. Hybrid UP-OCC wires are superior, IMO; you perceive tighter bass and better quality mids (thanks to bigger sound stage and blacker background) than with any other wire I've tried.


----------



## Krassi (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi Hakuzen!

Thanks for your comparison for 175 and 174!
i really am not sure if it is to less bass with 174!

Still the P1s need some burning in and on a Hiby R3 i dondt have a real good source. With the E1DA PowerDACv2 and  9038s i will have the cleanist balanced source for my comparisons (stuff should be here at the end of next week)

--so with "Due to the neutral or bright character of most of my phones, I mixed it with copper (cable 175), to get some sub-bass rumble when listening to EDM." You actually nailed it!

Well but Jazz Vocals and classic Sound is really amazing .. but missing a slight rumble.. actually i can EQ this but i would brefer a solid base its the same with Photos.. If the lightning is good than you dondt have to tweek the hell out of a sub optimal source (thats my job actually with 3D Visualisation Stuff)

whats also very enlitghning is your description of balanced and unbalanced.
Since what i understand now if the plug on the cable has a balanced plug than the internal cabling is different than with an unbalanced because of the different way the left and right chanel is used for the signals..

i would really be happy if you can confirm my thoughts i got from this thread, because y goal is to have customizable maximum quality cables for my gear:

-Ok so with my balanced cable 175 i get balanced in + out .. so is it then ok if i put mmcx to 3,5mm adapters on the two outputs.. can i use the cable with my hifiman sundaras?

-i guess putting an 3,5mm to 2,5mm balanced adapter at the input will not work because the cable gets unbalaced input and the unbalanced plug will transmit unbalanced
over the wire.. so the plug cant change the signalsfrom the input

-Ooookk so when my Source DAC is 2,5mm balanced.. can i use adapters for example on a good cable with 3,5mm unbalanced? i got a sick Cardas Cable together with the Sundaras soon but it has 3,5mm unbalanced input .. i can use this on my JDS Labs Atom but my goal is to use the E1DA Dacs because they are much better and have app controlled EQ (well the Powerdacv2 has this feature)

Best regards, Daniel!


----------



## Broquen

1Q84 said:


> Would you recommend the gu craftsman copper cable more than the hybrid electro acusti if I want more mids and less bass emphasis? Thanks!



UPOCC are very transparent and, as Hakuzen said, this already helps. That said, IMO the changes to the mids are less noticeable than the changes to the lows or highs when trying different conductors (and all of this, in a sometimes hard to perceive way, until you're used to it, listening without change cable/gear for some time). Copper is supposed to bring some meat to the mids, but increase more the lows as counterpart. SPC brings more detail to that mids, but it's colder than copper and increases the highs.
Good quality SPC or a nice litz mixed cable (pure copper + SPC) may be the way to go, due to that at the end, I'd say that mixed cables don't sound as increasing both ends as said, but respecting each other more (not taming). In general you have full bass (near than with pure copper) and highs a bit below than with SPC. IMO this sometimes gives a pinch of air and soundstage if highs are not already very present. 

As a side thought, I find highs are more present in the copper cables when doing notable jumps in quality (cores, purity, UPOCC, litz...). Better copper cable, better (and more present) highs, so I tend to think that worse copper tames higher frequencies a bit. That's why mixing helps to that, increasing highs thanks to SPC present.
Please, be aware that this changes are described as I perceive them. It's all about nuances (when speaking of same quality units) and we all listen in a different way.


----------



## hakuzen

Fishdo said:


> Before I ask a question I just wanted to say how much I’ve really enjoyed this thread and how much money it has saved me.... so thanks guys
> 
> From my own experience buying budget cables I actually found the very cheapest cable to actually perform the best sound wise.... the difference with the cheapest one was marked... I even tried asking friends and family in case I was creating the improvement and all of them agreed.... that cable was the TRN and it cost me £4 from AliExpress..., the others **** Kbear, HiFi Hear, Nicechk etc don’t come close so far...
> 
> ...


It's very rare to see a 3.5mm TRRS balanced plug (very different to 3.5mm TRRS single-ended + mic), because very few sources use such socket.

If you want to get a balanced cable to use it in balanced outputs, but also in 3.5mm TRS single-ended outputs (by using an adapter), you should get a 2.5mm TRRS, 4.4mm TRRRS, or XLR-4 jack (choose the one is used in your balanced output), and choose the proper adapter to convert your chosen jack to 3.5mm TRS single-ended jack.
Check jack adapters (measurements, pics, and links) to see some adapters.

If you get a single-ended 3.5mm TRS cable, you won't be able to use it in your balanced output.


----------



## fokta

Receiving back my 165 after its long tour...
UP-OCC Chopper, need more recognition...

while waiting my 175 coming... ooo boy... can't wait....


----------



## hakuzen

Krassi said:


> Hi Hakuzen!
> 
> Thanks for your comparison for 175 and 174!
> i really am not sure if it is to less bass with 174!
> ...


Yes, you perceive less bass with 174 than with 175. I also don't mind to EQ, and also prefer to start from a neutral transparent point. Your comparison with image treatment is spot on.

Hiby R3, E1DA PowerDACv2 and 9038s are all good sources. I've only tried 9038s, and am impressed with its performance (very powerful, very low output impedance, noise and distortion, tiny, very adequate for p1).

Main effect of balanced signals for IEMs is big (usually) crosstalk reduction, which helps to get wider soundstage. Then, double power (double voltage, +6dB, because you use two amplifiers), nice for hard to drive phones, like planars or high impedance or low sensitivity phones.

Either balanced and unbalanced/single-ended signals need 2 separated conductors at the phones side: one for positive signal, the other for negative (balanced) or ground (unbalanced).
Any cable with a minimum of 4 separated conductors is suitable for both, balanced and single-ended signals.
In theory, the conductors would have to be twisted (by pairs) and the whole cable should feature some shielding, in order to reduce EMI noise, but this is not so important for 1.5m cables (short), which will be far from electromagnetic sources generally.
Then, the difference resides in the jack of the cable. Single-ended jacks have only 3 contacts (or 4 contacts if using mic), while balanced jacks have a minimum of 4 contacts for audio output signals.

You can use a balanced cable in a single-ended output, by using adapters (affordable, Check jack adapters (measurements, pics, and links) to see some adapters). Common ground is sent through "negative" conductors. Of course, you won't get balanced signals in this case, but you'll be able to use the cable with both types of sources.
The opposite is not recommendable. Although you can find 2.5mm TRRS male to 3.5mm TRS female adapters, they usually connect both negative signals (left and right) to ground, which means shorting two output signals; if your source is not protected against this kind of short, you could damage your source's amplifier. And if they connect only one negative signal (from one side) to ground, guess the resulting sound would be weird. The only acceptable configuration would be having a 4.4mm TRRRS socket where ground (sleeve) is provided at the source, and connect that ground to the ground (sleeve) contact of the 3.5mm TRS jack (leaving negative signals disconnected).

Yes, termination of MMCX/2pins use 2 conductors for signals in each side. You can convert them to any connector which have a minimum of 2 contacts, like 3.5/2.5mm TRS or TS, or many other plugs. I use my MMCX/2pin terminated cables with HE400i (2.5 and 3.5mm versions), Ananda (3.5mm), but also with Audio Technica IEMs. Pity there isn't an affordable wide offer of these adapters in Aliexpress yet, but you can find good ones at taobao (I'll add a list of termination adapters, with pics and links, as soon as possible).


----------



## hakuzen (Sep 21, 2019)

fokta said:


> Receiving back my 165 after its long tour...
> UP-OCC Chopper, need more recognition...
> 
> while waiting my 175 coming... ooo boy... can't wait....


nice detailed pic of the wire of 172/165!


----------



## Krassi (Sep 20, 2019)

Ah thanks for the detailed Answer!

Ah great you also have an 9038s!
Main Reason for me was Planar with Balanced because they seem to scale incredible with a powerfull DAC.
Thats why i got me the Tin P1 and Hifiman Sundaras.. and i actually dondt regret this 

great description! i seem to understand the main difference now.. "needs 3 channels" vs "needs 4 channels" and some wrong adapters would fry the headphones.

For the adapters.. of course i ordered your prefered https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32876989769.html in 2,5 to 3,5 and 3,5 to 2,5 )

And for the MMCX the only ones i could find are those https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32860689554.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.d9724c4dWIguYQ
AWESOME!!! so i could use cable 174 with those on the Sundaras...!! Thanks for confirming this now iam happy as **** )

This Cardas cable for the sundaras i got from the seller of the sundaras (320 bucks got it for 100 bucks with 6,3 to 3,5 adapter)
is 3 meters and has 6,3 connector input.. and actually a perfect match for the Atom..and i guess i could put adapters to MMCX on them to drive the P1s... but with cable 174 i would be stupid to do this  i want balanced glory and use all the stuff on the E1DA dacs)


So really big thanks for your entlightment!
You really are "The Cable Guy" Nr1 for those great Bargain Chinese Cables 

Best regards Daniel!


----------



## hakuzen

Krassi said:


> some wrong adapters would fry the headphones


some wrong adapters could fry the source's amplifier.


Krassi said:


> And for the MMCX the only ones i could find are those https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32860689554.html


I find these shorter (better conductivity): https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=567550044376
But the MMCX connector is thicker: tight and secure fit, but also more difficult to unplug.






Krassi said:


> so i could use cable 174 with those on the Sundaras


Yes. In the case of Sundara, HE400i, Ananda, I'd prefer cable 175 though. They are on the brighter side.


----------



## Krassi (Sep 20, 2019)

Ah thanks for the link! i guess ill need a proxy to order from china
for japanese stuff i use buyee (to buy japanese natural sharpening finish stones from kyoto mostly from yahoo.jp auctions.. if you think hifi is a strange hobby then this is even more exotic ) )

I will also try and exchange cable 174 with 175.
ill ask the guy form electro acousti firt. somehow i am not happy with the sound from the first moments on.
Shipping to china from germany should be 10 bucks so i dondt care of any axtra costs. i just cant buy both now 

Best regards daniel!


----------



## ephrank

RikudouGoku said:


> awesome sound quality, the cable itself is a bit on the soft side(too soft for my taste) and thin ( would want a 8 core version of this, this is 4 core).



Hi @RikudouGoku @Orl14 Please share your impression of the 6N OCC cable, thanks!


----------



## RikudouGoku

ephrank said:


> Hi @RikudouGoku @Orl14 Please share your impression of the 6N OCC cable, thanks!


I only have this one that is balanced  4,4mm for the KXXS. So if I did compare I can only do it with this one : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_1,searchweb201603_60

So as you can see it is a big difference in quality and not balanced so the comparison would not be fair.

But I can give some impression of the cable without comparing it.

Setup: Fiio M11 balanced (4,4mm), Moondrop KXXS, FLAC files at least, With one DSD64 (Chlara-evo sessions Bliss) 

Lows: Clean and controlled ( almost no rumble, Eq the bass and still very controlled, awesome)


Mids: Crisp vocals ( females sound really clean and no sibilance)

Highs: amazing detail, clean and no sibilance

soundstage: big soundstage ( this might be due to the 4,4 balanced)

Overall: My best cable right now and I own cables from 10-60 usd and this one costs 40 usd. The sound in general is very good across the entire range, it does not boost only one side but everything sounds equally good. Which is what I was looking for in a hybrid cable to be used with my KXXS that also has a very balanced/neutral sound. My only cons is subjective and that is that the cable is a bit too soft and thin ( only 4 cores so...) others might dislike the non functional chinslider but I do not use that so it does not matter to me.



(I am not completely familiar with all the right terms so I can not go in depth, we can hope that our cable god (@hakuzen) picks it up)


----------



## superuser1

From the cable druid to the cable God!


----------



## hakuzen

superuser1 said:


> From the cable druid to the cable God!


lol, yeah, you started to call me "the cable druid" time ago.. i feel i'm still at that stage..


----------



## Fishdo (Sep 21, 2019)

@Krassi


If you need any help getting anything from China to Germany let me know mate I’m happy to help if I can... I’m in UK...


WWG1WGA


----------



## muths66

hakuzen said:


> lol, yeah, you started to call me "the cable druid" time ago.. i feel i'm still at that stage..


You the man


----------



## rendyG

Hi guys, I´m thinking about getting ISN S16 for my T800 : https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-s16.html (mmcx, 2.5mm)
Are there any other options worth mentioning around $50? Looking strictly for SPC because the kick on these iems is insane, so my copper cable is no go


----------



## Cevisi

rendyG said:


> Hi guys, I´m thinking about getting ISN S16 for my T800 : https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-s16.html (mmcx, 2.5mm)
> Are there any other options worth mentioning around $50? Looking strictly for SPC because the kick on these iems is insane, so my copper cable is no go


There is one guy hyping the isn s16 for the t800 its a good but bulky cable


----------



## subwoof3r

Not sure if it's been talked recently but I ordered *THIS cable* from NiceHCK (with a discount)
It is a "6N UPOCC Copper and Copper-Silver Alloy Mixed Cable Litz"
@hakuzen do it have its number already maybe?


----------



## Cevisi

Delete


----------



## progdvd

Hi guys I need a quick answer, it's a interesting read but I don't have time right now to browse through 170+ pages. 

Basicly what are sonic differences between pure copper and pure silver, if any? 
I recently bought:
€ 108,35 | GUCraftsman 6n occ copper 0.78mm 2Pin 64audio a12t/u12 TIA Fourte Oriolus re2000 Legend X LCDi4 VE8 Headphone upgrade cable
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/2bySFP8G

I still didn't test it cause I'm waiting my S8F to arrive. 

I'm considering this one as well:
€ 117,53 | GUCraftsman 6n occ silver 0.78mm 2Pin 64audio a12t/u12 TIA Fourte Oriolus re2000 Legend X iSINE20 VE8 Headphone upgrade C
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kzD1xH6C


----------



## superuser1

progdvd said:


> Hi guys I need a quick answer, it's a interesting read but I don't have time right now to browse through 170+ pages.
> 
> Basicly what are sonic differences between pure copper and pure silver, if any?
> I recently bought:
> ...



THIS looks interesting

Optimum Proportion Matching Upgraded Cable

Optimum Proportion Matching Upgraded Cable lizt occ Copper+Au-Ag Alloy Pure 7N occ lizt + 1%Gold, 99%silver Golden proportion formula, so that the sound texture is very excellent, full of noble and elegant temperament.


----------



## hakuzen

rendyG said:


> Hi guys, I´m thinking about getting ISN S16 for my T800 : https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-s16.html (mmcx, 2.5mm)
> Are there any other options worth mentioning around $50? Looking strictly for SPC because the kick on these iems is insane, so my copper cable is no go


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html ? although S16 has got lower resistance..



subwoof3r said:


> Not sure if it's been talked recently but I ordered *THIS cable* from NiceHCK (with a discount)
> It is a "6N UPOCC Copper and Copper-Silver Alloy Mixed Cable Litz"
> @hakuzen do it have its number already maybe?


Not in my list yet. Jim is talking to me to try, measure, and add it. He's got very good expectations about this wire.
If I manage to test it, I'll know if it stands good in front of electro acousti UP-OCC cables



progdvd said:


> Hi guys I need a quick answer, it's a interesting read but I don't have time right now to browse through 170+ pages.
> 
> Basicly what are sonic differences between pure copper and pure silver, if any?
> I recently bought:
> ...


Pure silver wire uses to benefit mids and highs perception. Lows are tighter, well textured and detailed, but less sub-bass rumble.

But the wires you have linked to, are copper, and silver plated copper (not pure silver). And, contrarily as expected, sound with spc version is nearer to pure copper wires than copper version:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-176#post-15198549
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-176#post-15198567

In the case of UP-OCC wires, wire of cable 174 is UP-OCC pure silver with 1% gold; cable 171 is frozen UP-OCC copper litz, and 175 is a mix of both.
The attributes of these wires match what expected.


----------



## bobbooo (Sep 21, 2019)

.


----------



## bobbooo (Sep 21, 2019)

progdvd said:


> What are sonic differences between pure copper and pure silver, if any?



In the case of IEM-length cables, none. Despite what you might read here, the only attribute of a cable that can possibly influence the sound you'll hear is its resistance. There is zero evidence or scientific basis for anything else causing audible effects. Please see the section 'Copper vs Silver' in this article: https://diyaudioheaven.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/resistance-impedance-and-other-issues.pdf

If the resistance of a cable is too high, it can possibly cause a slight lowering of volume, or your headphones to change their frequency response, if they have a low, wildly varying impedance with frequency, as the cable's resistance adds to the output impedance of your source (this is all explained in that same article). But the cable's resistance would need to be very high for this to have an audible effect.

So when looking for a cable, just get any one with reasonably low resistance. All other characteristics (silver vs copper, number of cores etc) will have no effect on sound if the resistance is the same, but you may prefer one or the other for aesthetic reasons. Any sound impressions you read from people here are due to either placebo and expectation bias, or in a very small number of cases, impedance effects caused by cables with differing resistances.


----------



## rendyG

bobbooo said:


> In the case of IEM-length cables, none. Despite what you might read here, the only attribute of a cable that can possibly influence the sound you'll hear is its resistance. There is zero evidence or scientific basis for anything else causing audible effects. Please see the section 'Copper vs Silver' in this article: https://diyaudioheaven.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/resistance-impedance-and-other-issues.pdf
> 
> If the resistance of a cable is too high, it can possibly cause a slight lowering of volume, or your headphones to change their frequency response, if they have a low, wildly varying impedance with frequency, as the cable's resistance adds to the output impedance of your source (this is all explained in that same article). But the cable's resistance would need to be very high for this to have an audible effect.
> 
> So when looking for a cable, just get any one with reasonably low resistance. All other characteristics (silver vs copper, number of cores etc) will have no effect on sound if the resistance is the same, but you may prefer one or the other for aesthetic reasons. Any sound impressions you read from people here are due to either placebo and expectation bias, or in a very small number of cases, impedance effects caused by cables with differing resistances.



And yet if you have resolving enough headphones, you can tell.. (at least spc vs copper of same electric properties)
Trust me, I am that kind of guy who relies on measurements, but unfortunately we still can´t measure everything


----------



## warriorpoet

rendyG said:


> And yet if you have resolving enough headphones, you can tell.. (at least spc vs copper of same electric properties)
> Trust me, I am that kind of guy who relies on measurements, but unfortunately we still can´t measure everything


Yep. If they IEMs are sensitive enough, there will be differences beyond resistance (which relies also on capacitance to make those differences bobbooo is referring to).


----------



## bobbooo

warriorpoet said:


> Yep. If they IEMs are sensitive enough, there will be differences beyond resistance (which relies also on capacitance to make those differences bobbooo is referring to).



This is false. Please read the article I linked to above. Changes in capacitance will have no audible effect for cables of the length we're talking about. Here is the relevant information from that article:

"Often capacitance and inductance of cables is mentioned as the reason for cables sounding different. Because headphone impedances and output resistances are relatively small the influence of capacitance is extremely small. Large capacitances (long cables, meaning 5m or more) MAY in some cases cause some, not well designed, low output resistance amplifiers to oscillate. Amplifiers with a minimal output resistance of 10 Ohm usually are not afflicted with this problem as the output resistance works as a load for very high frequencies. Even with an output resistance of 120Ω the capacitance of a cable doesn’t cause roll-off at higher frequencies. Low capacitance headphone cables have a capacitance of around 100pF/m, screened cables may reach a value of 250pF in worst case. Exotic cables usually have a low capacitance. So an amplifier with 120Ω output resistance and 5 meter of worse case capacitance (250pF/m) will have a high frequency cut-off of 1MHz (1,000kHz) so capacitance is of no importance for rolled off highs."


----------



## hakuzen

I started my cables experience as a total non-believer.. My formation is 100% scientific.
After two years of trying cables patiently, I'm completely sure there are audible differences, other than those caused by different resistance. Our brain seems to elaborate and amplify tiny differences.

From my list of cables introduction:

"low resistance is symptom of quality of wires, plugs, and solders (together with total thickness of the conductor, of course).
low resistance is important to get minimum total output impedance (of course, if your source output impedance is high, total will be high regardless of cable resistance), in order to minimize tonal alterations when using iems with balanced armatures.
it's also convenient to decrease attenuation and to increase damping factor and efficiency.
(considering my gear, i'd aim to cables below 200mΩ resistance, ~26awg).

cables don't sound, they can only degrade sound more or less.
material and quality of the conductor, plugs, and sleeves, contribute to minimize degradation.
the ideal cable wouldn't degrade sound, so you could reach the limits of your source and phones.

usual measurements don't reveal significant differences in tonality nor distortion. but when rolling cables while listening music, many of us find differences about background noise and stage, which can affect to thickness, definition, separation, and imaging perception. they are not big differences, but noticeable. all these parameters are not easily measurable, and our brain is very special when perceiving sound.

when you plan to buy a cable, you should consider all this. if your sources and/or phones have low quality, it's absurd to get a fancy expensive cable: the bottleneck won't be in the cable.
once you get decent quality gear, you have to remember than in audio every next upgrade is more expensive to get smaller improvement. the limit is your perfectionism grade, and your wallet.
a good idea is to keep proportion, or to pass when you know that the improvement is not worth it compared to the cost.

Other considerations about capacitance, geometry, and isolation of cables

there is some consensus about copper and silver (true silver, not tin or other alloys): copper preserves lows better, silver preserves highs better. not demonstrated once again, but some people affirm to be able to distinguish between them."

So i became a believer in cables, overwhelmed by the weight of my personal experience.


----------



## warriorpoet (Sep 21, 2019)

bobbooo said:


> This is false. Please read the article I linked to above. Changes in capacitance will have no audible effect for cables of the length we're talking about. Here is the relevant information from that article:
> 
> "Often capacitance and inductance of cables is mentioned as the reason for cables sounding different. Because headphone impedances and output resistances are relatively small the influence of capacitance is extremely small. Large capacitances (long cables, meaning 5m or more) MAY in some cases cause some, not well designed, low output resistance amplifiers to oscillate. Amplifiers with a minimal output resistance of 10 Ohm usually are not afflicted with this problem as the output resistance works as a load for very high frequencies. Even with an output resistance of 120Ω the capacitance of a cable doesn’t cause roll-off at higher frequencies. Low capacitance headphone cables have a capacitance of around 100pF/m, screened cables may reach a value of 250pF in worst case. Exotic cables usually have a low capacitance. So an amplifier with 120Ω output resistance and 5 meter of worse case capacitance (250pF/m) will have a high frequency cut-off of 1MHz (1,000kHz) so capacitance is of no importance for rolled off highs."


Bobbooo, I work in two related industries. I do know what I'm talking about here.


----------



## thejoker13

hakuzen said:


> I started my cables experience as a total non-believer.. My formation is 100% scientific.
> After two years of trying cables patiently, I'm completely sure there are audible differences, other than those caused by different resistance. Our brain seems to elaborate and amplify tiny differences.
> 
> From my list of cables introduction:
> ...


I feel you worded your post perfectly and I agree 100%. Well said friend!


----------



## warriorpoet

hakuzen said:


> I started my cables experience as a total non-believer.. My formation is 100% scientific.
> After two years of trying cables patiently, I'm completely sure there are audible differences, other than those caused by different resistance. Our brain seems to elaborate and amplify tiny differences.
> 
> From my list of cables introduction:
> ...


Explains a good part of my journey as well. At some point you have trust your ears, and understand that neither measurements or equipment were designed by super-humans and can also be fallible, or at least incomplete.

At any rate, posting anti-cable stuffs in a cable thread seems the very height of trollery, no?


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 21, 2019)

Anyone needs proof that cables change sonics for the better. Just buy any Chi fi iems mentioned on the threads, they come with the most basic of cables and most of the time not even close to being optimal for the sound they are going for. Throw on any of the cables mentioned on this thread and if you can't tell the difference.

Don't know what to tell you.


----------



## Krassi (Sep 21, 2019)

Thanks guys!

@Fishdo and @hakuzen for your great support!!
i am just checking this superbuy proxy shipping service.. wow.. ill order a ton of adapters and it will cost me nothing!

Also great to know because i am a Xiaomi fanboy  .. i even got a washlet with android app and crap...

Sooooooo awesome!! just wanted to get some infos about cables and now i have 174 here and have a way to get stuff directly from china.. (i use buyee for japanase stuff for 3 years now and mostly on yahoo.jp auctions of japanese natural sharpening stones for my kitchen knifes.. so i am used to proxy servides a lot)..

Thanks guys!
really 4 weeks ago i would have said What to buy an cable from china thats more expensive then the IEMs ))

thats when i started to look for serious hifi upgrade stuff and reallly .. the pure silver 8 core cable 174 really flatens any striking bass.. was the first think that was in my mind and exactly how hakuzen described it in his description... really spooky ) but with classic music and female vocal stuff they are really crazy..

i am still waiting for my powerdac v2 and adapters to run tin p1 and sundaras with this baby 


seeya, daniel (today in the "prost" edition with bavarian beer testing  .. well i am from cologne  and we got our special "koelsch" soo also quiet interesting!)


----------



## warriorpoet

Dsnuts said:


> Anyone needs proof that cables change sonics for the better. Just buy any Chi fi iems mentioned on the threads they come with the most basic of cables and most of the time not even close to being optimal for the sound they are going for. Throw on any of the cables mentioned on this thread and if you can't tell the difference.
> 
> Don't know what to tell you.


Or swap a Fearless cable...


----------



## progdvd (Sep 21, 2019)

Just browsed through last few pages. WTFuuu guys your knowledge here is insane, my newbie head hurts  Kudos to you all!


----------



## bobbooo (Sep 21, 2019)

warriorpoet said:


> Bobbooo, I work in two related industries. I do know what I'm talking about here.



Could you please explain the physics of how exactly the small differences in capacitance we're talking about here can create an audible change in sound, with example values and calculations?



warriorpoet said:


> Explains a good part of my journey as well. At some point you have trust your ears, and understand that neither measurements or equipment were designed by super-humans and can also be fallible, or at least incomplete.
> 
> At any rate, posting anti-cable stuffs in a cable thread seems the very height of trollery, no?



I'm not trolling, or anti-cable at all – I'm pro affordable, good value, low resistance cables, which therefore have provable benefits in sonic transparency over high-resistance stock cables, for most headphones. I love this, and in particular the 'Resistance of cables; pics, comments, and links' thread by hakuzen, precisely because unlike a lot of this forum, it contains a wealth of objective measurements of inexpensive, good value audio equipment. I very much appreciate the hard work by hakuzen in putting that together.

Edit: It has been proven by multiple studies that we cannot actually trust our ears, due to a myriad of unconscious biases and placebo at play when evaluating sound quality, and that objective measurements and ABX blind tests are far more reliable.


----------



## Krassi (Sep 21, 2019)

Hi @muths66 ! )

Yep.. now i am also in the Electro acousti fanboy club 

well lets say i wanted to praise Hakuzen a litle for all the effort he put inside this cable library...and that i am very happy for helping me to waste my money on directly the thing i am looking for..
i will get me more mmcx to 3,5 adapters now and i can use the same cable mobile or at home with 2 different pairs of headphones.. Nice 

really i bought a crap crap "16 core laser pewpew.. 15 bucks" cable and then stumbled upon this and it s was an instant "ohhh crap... so its actually what you pay is what you get even with aliexpress stuff and that there a so big diffenrence in .. actually just a cable that should connect you Headphnoen to whatever 

yep .. also fun that a friend of mine wants to babtize me with crappy scientific crap webpages that make my eyes bleed because it looks so crap..,.. yeah . ok .. ... but since i am grafic designer .. "why is this picture looking better than the other one".. weeeell ... yep audio and visual stuff also implements a verrrry strong subjektiv experience for it...

Soo i guess it will end in a collection of 174,175, the new 24ksilver one.... i need some wardrobe to put them 

seeya daniel


----------



## bobbooo (Sep 22, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> I started my cables experience as a total non-believer.. My formation is 100% scientific.
> After two years of trying cables patiently, I'm completely sure there are audible differences, other than those caused by different resistance. Our brain seems to elaborate and amplify tiny differences.
> 
> From my list of cables introduction:
> ...



Firstly, I just want to say I really appreciate all the hard work and advice you've given in objectively measuring good value, affordable cables. Your 'Resistance of Cables' thread is an incredible resource for prospective cable buyers.

You say your change to a 'believer' in cables was 100% scientific. Have you done any blind ABX tests of your cables? Having a large collection of cables with differing physical measurements, properties, materials, and construction, and claiming to be able to discern small differences between them apart from due to resistance, you would be the perfect person to test this claim, and prove that resistance is not the only determinant of sound quality for cables.

This would be a relatively straightforward test to set up. All you would need is an IEM you use for critical listening, a blindfold, a friend, and among the many you’ve already measured, two cables of differing capacitance or material used (e.g. pure copper, pure silver, spc etc) but with as similar, low resistances as you can find. The ABX test would be done like so (your friend needs to read all of this in detail too):

1. Make sure your friend knows how to correctly connect both cable’s pins to your IEM before starting the test, name one of them ‘1’ and the other ‘2’ (make sure they remember which is which), and prepare a high quality (16-bit, 44.1kHz) test track that you know well (preferably one that covers the whole audible audible frequency range).

2. Leave both cables and the IEM in another room with your friend.

3. Go to a different room and put on a thick piece of material for a blindfold that completely covers all of your vision, and tell your friend you're ready to begin the test. From now on there should be minimal, if any, communication between you to, to avoid any unconscious verbal signalling from your friend about what cables are being used.

4. Your friend randomly picks one of the cables (‘1’ or ‘2’) and connects it to your IEM (they should use Google’s random number generator for this – they just need to type ‘random number generator’ into Google, change ‘max’ to 2, and click ‘generate’.) They write down which cable was chosen.

5. Your friend takes the chosen cable and IEM to you and puts it in your ears. The tricky part here is they can’t let you touch any part of the cable, let it rest over your chest etc. as the tiniest difference in weight on your lap or texture of the cable may give away (even subconsciously) which one is being used. They should place the IEM in your ears and loop the cable back over your ears themselves, while holding the jack end so it doesn’t rest on your lap. Then they can guide your hands to the IEM itself for you to get a correct seal in your ears. (If at any point you feel like you’ve touched any part or felt the weight of the cable, the test on that cable must be cancelled, and the test restarted with a new randomly chosen cable. This is very important.)

6. While still holding the cable from the jack in the air to prevent it touching you, your friend plugs it into your source and presses play on your chosen track. Listen for as long as you want to get an idea for how the track sounds with this cable, then ask your friend to disconnect the cable from the source, remove the IEM from your ears, again taking care that at no point does the cable touch you, and cancelling that test if it does.

7. Your friend takes the cable to the other room, then again runs the random number generator. If the number is different to the cable used, they swap the cable, if it’s the same, they should wait a minute or so before coming back into the room with you, so you wouldn’t be able to tell from the lack of delay that there’s been no cable swap. Again this is important.

8. Repeat step 5 with this cable.

9. Your friend asks you if you think the second cable was the same as the first, or a different one. They write down your answer, without telling you the result (again important).

10. Repeat steps 4-9 nine more times, for a total of 10 trials. This is to get a statistically significant result, otherwise a correct guess could just be due to chance.

You can then look at the results and see how many times you guessed which cable you were listening to correctly. I know some of those steps might seem pedantic to people on here, but if you want to be truly 100% scientific and prove that resistance is not the only cable property that can audibly affect sound quality, all variables must be carefully controlled for. Our auditory (and other) perceptions are unfortunately very prone to a whole host of unconscious biases and placebo, so a blind ABX test is the only way to know for sure what is a real, and what is an imagined effect.

I don’t claim to know 100% with absolute certainty that you won’t be able to tell the difference between the cables (maybe you will). I only know that there is currently no known physics or psychoacoustics that could explain an audible difference. In a way, it would be exciting if you proved this wrong, then that might mean we actually have to re-evaluate our theories.


----------



## Krassi (Sep 21, 2019)

Good point and i will try this .. actually need someone to change the cables but would be interesting..
A good quality solid fit and finish an no problems with good components is actually a main reason for me.. i like professional quality hardware.. a super duper cheao amazon 5 meter chinch cable for my kitchen edifiers is allready broken and i need to tape it so that it works.. thats what i hate 
so i go with "buy once good and dondt buy twice crap"

subjektiv personal impressions are a very strong factor of course.. otherwise placebo medicine wouldnt work if you dondt believe it.. like i dondt want to get ill and it works  i cant beause no one will do my work..

i got a great 3 meter cable used together with my sundaras yesterday and i love a solid build quality! it was 320bucks originally but really looks like it will not fall apart in the next ages.

seeya daniel!


----------



## bobbooo (Sep 21, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> Anyone needs proof that cables change sonics for the better. Just buy any Chi fi iems mentioned on the threads, they come with the most basic of cables and most of the time not even close to being optimal for the sound they are going for. Throw on any of the cables mentioned on this thread and if you can't tell the difference.
> 
> Don't know what to tell you.



I never claimed cables can't improve sound quality. In fact I've experienced this first hand, with a clear improvement changing from my stock cable to one of the cables hakuzen kindly recommended to me. My claim is that resistance is the only characteristic of a (headphone) cable that can have an audible effect on the sound we hear. The reason my IEMs sounded worse with the stock cable? They have a resistance of 2 ohms, and my IEMs have a low, wildly varying impedance over the frequency range. The 2 ohms of the cable effectively adds to the output impedance of my source, reducing the electrical damping factor (the ratio of headphone impedance to source output impedance), and modifying the frequency response of my IEMs from their intended tuning. The new cable has a ten times lower resistance of just 0.2 ohms however, which is a negligible addition to the output impedance, and so the frequency response of my IEMs are not altered audibly from what they were engineered to sound like.


----------



## superuser1

What existed before the big bang?


----------



## Cevisi

superuser1 said:


> What existed before the big bang?


Chuck Norris !!!


----------



## superuser1

Cevisi said:


> Chuck Norris !!!


See... No one could have measured that!


----------



## Krassi (Sep 21, 2019)

chuck norris is infinity!

but i am at the stage of "i dondt care.. look how shiny this is"  and feels rock solid built.


----------



## warriorpoet

Don't know what to say. I have a few cables here that measure similarly and all sound different, and not often in the way I expected or was told to expect them to sound different.

Either way, I'm happy with what I have, and am happy others have what they have as well. As for internet debates, I've yet to see one change anyone's mind. Personal experience, thorough investigation and rigorous research can, however, and I'd encourage anyone in this thread or any other to do their own.

Appreciate y'all in this thread for making me aware of such wonderful cables! I'd have known about exactly zero of my favorites without you.


----------



## fokta

Dsnuts said:


> Anyone needs proof that cables change sonics for the better. Just buy any Chi fi iems mentioned on the threads, they come with the most basic of cables and most of the time not even close to being optimal for the sound they are going for. Throw on any of the cables mentioned on this thread and if you can't tell the difference.
> 
> Don't know what to tell you.


Hahaha... that's when the venom inject and become toxic... 

Anyway, his point is try it first... 



bobbooo said:


> Firstly, I just want to say I really appreciate all the hard work and advice you've given in objectively measuring good value, affordable cables. Your 'Resistance of Cables' thread is an incredible resource for prospective cable buyers.
> 
> You say your change to a 'believer' in cables was 100% scientific. Have you done any blind ABX tests of your cables? Having a large collection of cables with differing physical measurements, properties, materials, and construction, and claiming to be able to discern small differences between them apart from due to resistance, you would be the perfect person to test this claim, and prove that resistance is not the only determinant of sound quality for cables.
> 
> ...



I did this... 
even send all my cable collections to a person who is not audio addict like me. Not even tell him the basic technical what the cable is emphasizing. 
But his experience in music is more then me, since he is a musician...
his impression also unique and now become a cable believer, more fanatic then me.. hahaha.. this is dangerous...

My point, try it first. Good Source (DAP/music player and IEM) is a must. Dont forget the music File (Flac). So everything is correlate... 
And have to admit, Cable on IEM affect more (my own Impression) then on Headphone.. 

But again, try to be open mind. 



Cevisi said:


> Chuck Norris !!!


Chuck Norris can hear song without cable attached to DAP nor IEM.....


----------



## warriorpoet

fokta said:


> Hahaha... that's when the venom inject and become toxic...
> 
> Anyway, his point is try it first...
> 
> ...


Yeah, ear training is an important ingredient here. Those trained in music, degreed or with many years' experience performing, leading, recording or  mixing use certain skills that others might not be as familiar with or well developed in.


----------



## hakuzen

bobbooo said:


> Firstly, I just want to say I really appreciate all the hard work and advice you've given in objectively measuring good value, affordable cables. Your 'Resistance of Cables' thread is an incredible resource for prospective cable buyers.
> 
> You say your change to a 'believer' in cables was 100% scientific. Have you done any blind ABX tests of your cables? Having a large collection of cables with differing physical measurements, properties, materials, and construction, and claiming to be able to discern small differences between them apart from due to resistance, you would be the perfect person to test this claim, and prove that resistance is not the only determinant of sound quality for cables.
> 
> ...


I knew how to do an ABX test with cables, thanks for the steps guide, it will be useful for any who don't dare to try. And I think these tests are needed.
In fact, I'm waiting for a cable ABX session helped with my brother (I live alone). He is an electronic/hardware and software engineer, music producer, and 100% non-believer in cables (like I was).
We'll both will do the test. I have total confidence to pass the test, at least with very different cables but same resistance (to make the volume match easier, and to "prove" there is something more than resistance).
I'll post the results here.

You haven't read correctly. I didn't say "my change to a 'believer' in cables was 100% scientific" anywhere.
I said "My formation is 100% scientific". And "i became a believer in cables, overwhelmed by the weight of my personal experience", separately.
What it means I became a believer in cables, EVEN after being a person with scientific formation. I'm software engineer.
I started measuring resistance mainly, but after doing patient AB, started to feel there was something more. 
Science is ok to explain many things, but it has its limitations (much of brain functioning is still unknown), and doesn't work at all in the area where events relations don't follow cause-effect pattern in time and space coordinates, for example ("Synchronicity - An Acausal Connecting Principle", Carl Jung). I don't want to have a philosophy discussion, and much less a "scientific" discussion. Let's better stay on topic.


----------



## bobbooo (Sep 22, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> What existed before the big bang?



I know this was a joke intended to expose the limitations of science (and this is off-topic), but I’m actually going to answer this seriously because I studied physics and think it’s a fascinating question 

It was initially thought that 'there is no before' the Big Bang, just as there is no 'north of the North Pole', as if we hypothetically rewind the expanding evolution of the universe we observe today back in time, this logically leads to what's known as a spacetime 'singularity', like at the centre of a black hole, in which not only is the density of matter in the universe infinite, but as this is spacetime, all possible events must originate from there, and so there can be no prior events.

However, this view is today considered incorrect, because Einstein’s General Relativity that describes the evolution of the universe is actually incomplete, as it does not take quantum effects into account, which would be relevant at the very small scaling of the universe at the Big Bang.

To explain the rapid expansion of the universe we know happened at the Big Bang, a mechanism called cosmic inflation was proposed, in which tiny random quantum fluctuations at this very early time created bubbles of exponentially expanding space, one of these bubble being our universe, but in reality there are actually an infinite number of these ‘bubble universes’, that have been exploding into existence eternally, including before our Big Bang, creating an infinite ‘multiverse’.

Amazingly, there is actually some scientific evidence for this eternal inflation mechanism, in what’s know as the Cosmic Microwave Background (CMB), which is low-level ‘noise’ that pervades the entire observable universe, in the form of microwave radiation (think the noise-floor of the universe – just when you thought this had no relevance to audio!). This CMB is the remnant of the first ever light (the actual let there be light moment) in our universe, as before this photons (light particles) could not travel freely due to the universe consisting of a hot, dense plasma (gaseous mix of electrons, protons and other particles).

Incredibly, when we measure the CMB today, we are also measuring the spectrum of the first light in the universe, just stretched to microwave wavelengths due to the expansion of the universe. And what we see when we look at this spectrum of the first light across our observable universe, is that it’s very close to something called ‘scale-invariant’ i.e. the pattern of the CMB throughout the universe is almost exactly the same at every scale, no matter how much you zoom into it. This is exactly what eternal inflation theory predicts, and so suggests not only that an infinite number of universes will be created forever into the infinite future, but that this has always been happening, going back an infinite amount of time into the past. Essentially then, there is no beginning to the multiverse, as it has always existed. What an incredible tool science is for knowledge!

Here’s a great video on this topic by the amazing PBS Space Time channel, with pretty pictures and everything:


----------



## superuser1

bobbooo said:


> I know this was a joke intended to expose the limitations of science (and this is off-topic), but I’m actually going to answer this seriously because I studied physics and think it’s a fascinating question
> 
> It was initially thought that 'there is no before' the Big Bang, just as there is no 'north of the North Pole', as if we hypothetically rewind the expanding evolution of the universe we observe today back in time, this logically leads to what's known as a spacetime 'singularity', like at the centre of a black hole, in which not only is the density of matter in the universe infinite, but as this is spacetime, all possible events must originate from there, and so there can be no prior events.
> 
> ...



What about consciousness?

_ex nihilo nihil fit_


----------



## bobbooo (Sep 22, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> I knew how to do an ABX test with cables, thanks for the steps guide, it will be useful for any who don't dare to try. And I think these tests are needed.
> In fact, I'm waiting for a cable ABX session helped with my brother (I live alone). He is an electronic/hardware and software engineer, music producer, and 100% non-believer in cables (like I was).
> We'll both will do the test. I have total confidence to pass the test, at least with very different cables but same resistance (to make the volume match easier, and to "prove" there is something more than resistance).
> I'll post the results here.
> ...



That's brilliant news that you'll be doing some ABX cable testing. I'll look forward to the results, whichever way they go. I thought you might already be familiar with the method, but as you said it's good to have a reference for others to follow now. Just one thing though, I've noticed in the literature the standard minimum number of trials is actually 16, not 10, for a solid level of statistical significance (see '_Sensory Evaluation Techniques' by_ Meilgaa et el).

Ah yes, I thought you meant your 'formation' into a cable 'believer' was 100% scientific, but I see instead you meant your 'background'. I think it's great that you're willing to test your beliefs using a scientifically valid method - I wish more subjectivists would do the same. And the fact your brother is a 'non-believer' will give a good balance to the test.

As for Jung's synchronicity, I am familiar with the idea, but I find it vague, lacking in explanatory or predictive power, and its questioning of causality fatally incompatible with the foundations of Einstein's Relativity (one of the two most successfully tested theories in physics), in which causality and the causal ordering of events is the basis of all reality, even having primacy over space and time. See here:


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

What do you guys think of Audiosense cables? There are two on Aliexpress.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Fishdo said:


> From my own experience buying budget cables I actually found the very cheapest cable to actually perform the best sound wise.... the difference with the cheapest one was marked... I even tried asking friends and family in case I was creating the improvement and all of them agreed.... that cable was the TRN and it cost me £4 from AliExpress..., the others **** Kbear, HiFi Hear, Nicechk etc don’t come close so far...


Which TRN cable are you speaking of? Thanks.


----------



## Broquen (Sep 22, 2019)

bobbooo said:


> This is false. Please read the article I linked to above. Changes in capacitance will have no audible effect for cables of the length we're talking about. Here is the relevant information from that article:
> 
> "Often capacitance and inductance of cables is mentioned as the reason for cables sounding different. Because headphone impedances and output resistances are relatively small the influence of capacitance is extremely small. Large capacitances (long cables, meaning 5m or more) MAY in some cases cause some, not well designed, low output resistance amplifiers to oscillate. Amplifiers with a minimal output resistance of 10 Ohm usually are not afflicted with this problem as the output resistance works as a load for very high frequencies. Even with an output resistance of 120Ω the capacitance of a cable doesn’t cause roll-off at higher frequencies. Low capacitance headphone cables have a capacitance of around 100pF/m, screened cables may reach a value of 250pF in worst case. Exotic cables usually have a low capacitance. So an amplifier with 120Ω output resistance and 5 meter of worse case capacitance (250pF/m) will have a high frequency cut-off of 1MHz (1,000kHz) so capacitance is of no importance for rolled off highs."



Regarding universe expansion you forgot to mention dark energy, which can be the cause of the acceleration of the universe expanding (quicker as time passes as redshift observations demonstrated) and you obviate the superstring theory, nowadays the only one that is able to reconcile classic theory and quantum lasts findings (but this requires a number of extra dimensions, 11 last time of in not bad, which sounds ptetty weird). Talking of, you forgot to mention too that science cannot explain why one particle travels through two grooves when nobody looks at it, and only through one of them when you observe the particle.

The thing is, science is good, but has its limits and is limited because of human point of view. We can discuss about it forever, but there's people here that thinks that are in truth possession but don't know their own physical limitations (or have not done quite well described test) and others that follow the hype or their ears say something different. In any case, THIS thread does not seem to be the best one. Here try to help others to get best value cable for their budget/needs (and this includes resistance BTW, as you mentioned when speaking of @hakuzen great work).
And yes, hard science minded guy here, but in this case, my ears seem to be more reliable than certain scientific data (at least, that classical physics based one), until the point that if you come sometime to Barcelona, we can do A/B/C blind testing with copper/SPC/Mixed (MY cables) and bet some good IEM on the results (a beer would be ok too xD).


----------



## superuser1

Broquen said:


> Regarding universe expansion you forgot to mention dark energy, which can be the cause of the acceleration of the universe expanding (quicker as time passes as redshift observations demonstrated) and you obviate the superstring theory, nowadays the only one that is able to reconcile classic theory and quantum lasts findings (but this requires a number of extra dimensions, 11 last time of in not bad, which sounds ptetty weird). Talking of, you forgot to mention too that science cannot explain why one particle travels through two grooves when nobody looks at it, and only through one of them when you observe the particle.
> 
> The thing is, science is good, but has its limits and is limited because of human point of view. We can discuss about it forever, but there's people here that thinks that are in truth possession but don't know their own physical limitations (or have not done quite well described test) and others that follow the hype or their ears say something different. In any case, THIS thread does not seem to be the best one. Here try to help others to get best value cable for their budget/needs (and this includes resistance BTW, as you mentioned when speaking of @hakuzen great work).
> And yes, hard science minded guy here, but in this case, my ears seem to be more reliable than certain scientific data (at least, that classical physics based one), until the point that if you come sometime to Barcelona, we can do A/B/C blind testing with copper/SPC/Mixed (MY cables) and bet some good IEM on the results (a beer would be ok too xD).


Beer in Barcelona sounds good to me


----------



## Broquen

superuser1 said:


> Beer in Barcelona sounds good to me


It for sure would be my pleasure


----------



## Fishdo

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Which TRN cable are you speaking of? Thanks.



I went to my AliExpress orders and the one I bought isn’t there any more I don’t know why as I was keeping it to add a review after a bit longer...

But I found the same one through a general search but I don’t know if it’s the same seller or even the exact same cable all I can say for certain is it’s the exact same photo... sorry 

Here’s the link to that one mate 

￡5.04  24％ Off | TRN Earphone Cable 2 Pin MMCX Upgrade With Mic Use For X6 IM2 V80 ZSA ZS6 ZST ZSR BA10 AS10 QT2 RT-1 CCA TFZ KZ Universal Cable
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/3G4QJZRi


----------



## Fishdo

Regarding the improvement of cables after usage (burning) I understood that this is much more likely with cheaper cables...

The reason being that the process of manufacturing can create various types of contaminants (dust in air etc) within the wiring and or also moisture and for that reason ‘you ‘ should be prepared for an improvement to the cable over time and or at the very least ensure longevity in performance. 

Does anyone know if this is true?

I know cables like the Linum G2 BAX are made in controlled environment and the process of manufacture is designed to ensure that all Linum cables perform exactly the same regardless of anything the user may do...

So I assume a lot of that increased cost in a lot of premium cables is in that sort of process and control whereas the cheaper cables don’t ...

WWG1WGA


----------



## rr12267

Krassi said:


> chuck norris is infinity!
> 
> but i am at the stage of "i dondt care.. look how shiny this is"  and feels rock solid built.



Chuck Norris counted to infinity, .... twice!


----------



## snip3r77

hakuzen said:


> We might ask the seller to stock 4.4mm sockets



Hi bro, I read your list of measured cables. Pretty extensive work that you've done. But I was confused how to link to the product.
Appreciate your advice. Thanks


----------



## Cevisi

LaughMoreDaily said:


> What do you guys think of Audiosense cables? There are two on Aliexpress.


For 15 dollar that isba damn good cable


----------



## Cevisi

hakuzen said:


> We might ask the seller to stock 4.4mm sockets


I asked him he said "暂时没有" Temporarily no.


----------



## progdvd (Sep 22, 2019)

@hakuzen
And anyone else.
Just started browsing this thread from page one and as well as hazuken's "resistance of cables..." but I got lost in so many options. Thanks to hazuken I know which one I want for my more expensive set. But having just bought $30 beater set it's stupid to slam $100 cable on it.
Basicly I want around or up to $20 cable decent quality. What I could catch so far NiceHCK has good options but I'm not sure which one do I go for. It's important to have besides good conductivity, good plug, 2 pin connectors... Also a chin slider that doesn't slide down.
Links to Ali would be most welcome.
Thank you

Edit
Also I could use good short 2.5 balanced female to 3.5 unbalanced male.


----------



## hakuzen (Sep 22, 2019)

Fishdo said:


> Regarding the improvement of cables after usage (burning) I understood that this is much more likely with cheaper cables...
> 
> The reason being that the process of manufacturing can create various types of contaminants (dust in air etc) within the wiring and or also moisture and for that reason ‘you ‘ should be prepared for an improvement to the cable over time and or at the very least ensure longevity in performance.
> 
> ...


I've noticed small differences with some cables. But guess that 1 working hour is more than enough.



snip3r77 said:


> Hi bro, I read your list of measured cables. Pretty extensive work that you've done. But I was confused how to link to the product.
> Appreciate your advice. Thanks


The links are in the "comments, pics, and links" sections. Links for the wire, if available, and links for the cable at the end of comments and pics. If some links are missed, the reason is discontinued product, or prohibition of posting links from banned sellers, brands, or products.


----------



## hakuzen

Cevisi said:


> I asked him he said "暂时没有" Temporarily no.


I'm going to add to my list (jack adapters (measurements, pics, and links)) photos and measurements of 2.5mm female Bal - 3.5mm male SE, and 2.5 female Bal - 4.4mm male Bal adapters, which use same wire than cable 175.
I begged the seller to stock 4.4mm reliable quality sockets, to make 4.4mm female Bal - 3.5mm male SE adapters. They are on his way, so the adapters will be possible soon.



progdvd said:


> @hakuzen
> And anyone else.
> Just started browsing this thread from page one and as well as hazuken's "resistance of cables..." but I got lost in so many options. Thanks to hazuken I know which one I want for my more expensive set. But having just bought $30 beater set it's stupid to slam $100 cable on it.
> Basicly I want around or up to $20 cable decent quality. What I could catch so far NiceHCK has good options but I'm not sure which one do I go for. It's important to have besides good conductivity, good plug, 2 pin connectors... Also a chin slider that doesn't slide down.
> ...


About the adapters, there are some measured here (inside my lists): jack adapters (measurements, pics, and links)

About the $20 cables, there are many options. Not much sound differences between them, so you could use my lists of measurements, to locate the most conductive ones. Yes, NiceHCK has got a wide offer of decent cables in that range. It's a good option.

Lists of measurements:
- cables *below 400mΩ* measurements

- cables for KZs (*below $40*, most below $25) measurements (preferred when looking for cheap cables)
..............pics, comments, and links, part *1*
..............pics, comments, and links, part *2*
You can find links (most aliexpress) at the end of comments  and pics of each cable, except for discontinued cables, or banned sellers, brands, and items.


----------



## hakuzen (Sep 23, 2019)

added new measurements of cable 175, standard length (to better compare with other cables), to my database.

added new custom jack adapters to my list (jack adapters (measurements, pics, and links)), using wires of cable 175.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/res...omments-and-links.907998/page-9#post-15203262


Added measurements of standard length cables 175 (easier to compare with other cables). 2.5mm jack, MMCX, and 4.4mm jack + MMCX.
*
175*. tw upocc AgAu+copper litz 8c (silv/cop,eagle,MV):
195/188/166..163/176/167..161/161/166..173/186/163 mΩ..[35.7/33.7/35g]..137/144/160..138/137/145 pF..[137/140/140cm]
139/138..142/137..136/134..144/134 mΩ..[28/32.4g]..118/128-119/136 pF..[113cm] 2.5/4.4mm



Added new custom 2.5mm TRRS balanced to 3.5mm TRS single-ended, and to 4.4mm TRRRS balanced, adapter cables, from electro acousti store (https://www.aliexpress.com/store/5003206).
They can be found at my list of jack adapters: jack adapters (measurements, pics, and links)
*
62*. tw upocc AgAu+copper litz 8c eagle.......................18.6/20.1...17.4/17.8...17.7/15.8...16.2/14.3
......tw upocc AgAu+copper litz 8c eagle 2.5-4.4...........18.2/18.4...16.9/17...15.5/19.1...15.4/17
custom adapter from https://www.aliexpress.com/store/5003206, using same wires than cable 175.
7.5cm (not counting plugs). neotech (taiwan) up-occ silver 99%+ gold 1% alloy, and frozen 7n up-occ copper litz (best silver and copper wires in my stock, imo).
8 cores of 28awg, 25AWG/signal.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33046978735.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33008255130.html
very high quality plugs (eagle, rhodium plated over gold plated beryllium copper):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007394708.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007901246.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007708309.html


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Cevisi said:


> For 15 dollar that isba damn good cable


I thought I saw $22 for the Audiosense cables on Aliexpress. I need to double check. Still a great deal from a high quality company.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Fishdo said:


> Here’s the link to that one mate
> 
> ￡5.04  24％ Off | TRN Earphone Cable 2 Pin MMCX Upgrade With Mic Use For X6 IM2 V80 ZSA ZS6 ZST ZSR BA10 AS10 QT2 RT-1 CCA TFZ KZ Universal Cable
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/3G4QJZRi


I wonder what TRN iems your favourite cable ships with? Thanks for the link.


----------



## hakuzen (Sep 22, 2019)

bobbooo said:


> As for Jung's synchronicity, I am familiar with the idea, but I find it vague, lacking in explanatory or predictive power, and its questioning of causality fatally incompatible with the foundations of Einstein's Relativity (one of the two most successfully tested theories in physics), in which causality and the causal ordering of events is the basis of all reality, even having primacy over space and time


Only a few words..
It doesn't question causality (who would dare?). It only states there might be other kind of relations between some events, acausal relations (something like meaning relations). So it doesn't question causal relations, and adds new kind of relations between events. Scientism is who question any other relations between events other than causal relations.
"causality and the causal ordering of events is the basis of all reality"; I'd say causality is the basis of half reality. In fact, the most interesting part of reality (meanings) is not based on causality, IMHO.

"I think it's great that you're willing to test your beliefs using a scientifically valid method" (statistical). I think you need to re-read "Synchronicity - An Acausal Connecting Principle", Carl Jung. Half of the tiny book consist of using an statistical method to prove or reject a "theory" (related with meanings); two teams used same method; one was believer, the other one was non-believer. The result was: believer team "proved" the theory statistically; non-believer team showed that the theory didn't pass the statistical proof. The observer is never separated of the observed, you know this since quantum physics found it.

Centuries ago, we hoped that science would explain all the reality. Now we've found that science field is limited. There are many important aspects of reality that will never be explained by science, because they are out of its scope (causality).

I said I didn't want to discuss philosophy, but thought these are important things to consider, after observing the still reigning, strict, and intolerant scientism in the world.

My apologies for this to all thread suscribers, hope you can forgive these weird thoughts.. I won't de-rail more, I promise


----------



## superuser1

Before going to Jung i might suggest you take a look at Spinoza and then Sankara and then Plotinus.. going backwards!

Much to be experienced and reflected!
Now let's get back to the illusion of cables


----------



## bobbooo (Sep 23, 2019)

Broquen said:


> Regarding universe expansion you forgot to mention dark energy, which can be the cause of the acceleration of the universe expanding (quicker as time passes as redshift observations demonstrated) and you obviate the superstring theory, nowadays the only one that is able to reconcile classic theory and quantum lasts findings (but this requires a number of extra dimensions, 11 last time of in not bad, which sounds ptetty weird). Talking of, you forgot to mention too that science cannot explain why one particle travels through two grooves when nobody looks at it, and only through one of them when you observe the particle.
> 
> The thing is, science is good, but has its limits and is limited because of human point of view. We can discuss about it forever, but there's people here that thinks that are in truth possession but don't know their own physical limitations (or have not done quite well described test) and others that follow the hype or their ears say something different. In any case, THIS thread does not seem to be the best one. Here try to help others to get best value cable for their budget/needs (and this includes resistance BTW, as you mentioned when speaking of @hakuzen great work).
> And yes, hard science minded guy here, but in this case, my ears seem to be more reliable than certain scientific data (at least, that classical physics based one), until the point that if you come sometime to Barcelona, we can do A/B/C blind testing with copper/SPC/Mixed (MY cables) and bet some good IEM on the results (a beer would be ok too xD).



Yes, dark energy, possibly as a form of quantum vacuum energy, is the leading theory for the accelerating expansion of the universe. My post was limited to explaining the beginnings of our universe though, when dark energy effects were insignificant in comparison to the so-called 'inflaton' field, which drove exponential cosmic inflation, so I left it out for brevity.

Superstring theory is actually 10-dimensional. The more generalised, and currently popular, version of this is M-theory, which includes not only superstrings, but also ‘branes’ (short for membranes) embedded within an 11-dimensional spacetime. But this is not the only theory that can reconcile classical General Relativity with quantum mechanics, there are several others, the most promising of which (and my preferred approach) is loop quantum gravity, which proposes that space and time are actually quantized into discrete units on the smallest scales i.e. there is a smallest distance and time interval that can exist, and these form a fine spacetime fabric of finite loops called ‘spin networks’. I agree that the 11 dimensions of M-theory sound unnecessarily excessive (in conflict with Occam’s razor), although apparent ‘weirdness’ should never be a guide to truth – evidence should. And on that front M-theory is also lacking, having predicted a whole host of supersymmetric ‘partner’ particles to the ones of normal matter, none of which have been observed by the Large Hadron Collider at CERN. Loop quantum gravity however, only requires the 3 spatial + 1 time dimensions we know and love, and does away with supersymmetric particles, so is much more ontologically parsimonious. I highly recommend Carlo Rovelli’s (one of the founders of loop quantum gravity) popular science books, in particular ‘The Order of Time’, which is a beautifully written deconstruction of what time really is, including its likely discrete, rather than continuous nature, and an introduction to the ideas of loop quantum gravity.

As for the double-split experiment, which I believe you’re referring to, quantum mechanics, especially in the form of the many-worlds interpretation coupled with decoherence theory, does explain the results very well. In the many-worlds interpretation of quantum mechanics, at each moment of every quantum event, such as a single particle going through either the left or right of two slits, there is a branching of the ‘wave function’ (a wave that describes the quantum properties of an object) of the particle, slits, and whole experimental set-up, into two parallel versions. In the case where you do not make an observation of the slits, these two versions (wave functions) of the system are in quantum ‘superposition’ (overlayed) and in what’s called quantum coherence with each other. (Two waves are coherent if they have a constant phase difference between them.) This results in the two wave functions interfering constructively (think two small ripples on a pond colliding to create a bigger ripple) and destructively (e.g. active noise cancelling headphones) at different locations to produce an interference pattern on the screen, and so the ‘single’ particle is seen to behave as a wave-like entity, as if it went though two slits at once, when in fact it is two copies of the initial particle, in the form of a superposition of two wave functions, that go through the slits.

However, when you, or some measuring apparatus (there is nothing special about human or conscious observation in quantum mechanics), from outside the particle-slit system make an observation at the slit i.e. interact with the particle and slit by projecting and detecting light (photons) off them, this outside interaction from the environment destroys the quantum coherence of the initial two wave functions of the system, changing the constant phase relationship between them and resulting in them becoming decoherent. (An analogy is how a phase mismatch between the left and right drivers of some headphones can cause the loss of a coherent stereo image, and instead sound like merely binary left and right sounds, see ‘Weighted Phase Mismatch’ here: https://www.rtings.com/headphones/tests/sound-quality/imaging#comparison_2080 – got another audio reference in!) When quantum wave functions are decoherent, there can be no interaction between them, and so instead of observing wave-like behaviour caused by the interference of two wave functions, you observe a single particle at the slit, and no interference pattern on the screen. And here’s the mind-blowing part…the reason you observe only one of the two particle versions, is because you yourself have branched into two versions, along with the whole universe! (Hence the name ‘many-worlds’.) One version of you observes the particle going through one slit, and the other ‘you’ observes it going through the second slit! This is all explained visually in another excellent video from PBS Space Time:

.

The physics of the quantum truly is remarkable.

Of course science has its limits and is not perfect, but over the centuries it has consistently progressed humanity closer to the truth of reality and helped us manipulate it to create incredible technology (e.g. DAPs, DACs, amps and headphones!), more than any other method of gaining knowledge. There may indeed be ways in which your ears are better than our current measuring apparatus for measuring sound (I’m not sure), but the fact is the human brain is incredibly fallible to unconscious, biased judgements, and these must be eliminated before making any solid subjective conclusions, using statistically significant blind testing like ABX tests (which only actually rely on your ears, logic and statistics, not any kind of measuring apparatus). If you get a chance, I’d love to see any results you get from a proper blind ABX of your cables (as long as they have similar resistances). Oh, and see you in Barcelona for that beer


----------



## ephrank

Can anyone convince me _not to_ spend 2x the money to get the 8-core UPOCC? Proof involving quantam theories would be a big plus 

p.s. thanks @RikudouGoku for the impression


----------



## Krassi (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi!
Well finally got my E1DA Dac and i also got a 16core TRN copper cable.. will be interesting if i can / believe to hear a difference.
Actually mostly with bass on specific songs.

seeya Daniel


----------



## snip3r77 (Sep 23, 2019)

Just checking any cables that I can get 0.78mm( Single Ended) below $10 and $20?
Not too many cores as it's used for commuting. Tks


----------



## subwoof3r (Sep 24, 2019)

*ISN Audio S4* (mini review) :

_Notes :
I removed properly earguides as soon as I received the cable, due to traditionnal (straight) earbuds usage.
I bought this cable at full price, so this review (like all my reviews with discount or not) will always reflect my honesty first.
_



*Description :*

Built-in 500D tensile fiber,superthick conductor, it is 3 times the conductor usage of the ordinary upgrade cable.
Less electric resistance, the sound is clearer and more uniform.
The silver-plated cable has good electrical conductivity, as well as a bright and lustrous surface,
and the silver has high corrosion resistance, which can effectively change the sound fied.
The three-frequency positioning is more accurate, more transparent and better sound experience.
*Specifications :*

Brand: ISN Audio
Model: S4
Material: Single Crystal Copper Sliver-plated
Number of cores: 4 strands, single strand is 63 cores, a total of 252 cores
Connector: MMCX/2pin 0.78mm
Plug: 3.5mm audio/4.4mm balanced/2.5mm balanced gold-plug
Cable length: 1.2M







*Build quality :
*
The whole cable looks very beautiful and well handcrafted, I'm very happy because I finally found a cable that suit my tastes perfectly : extremely soft, supple, flexible, very pleasant to manipulate and touch.
The plug is signed "ISN Hi-Fi" on a (now very common) matte carbon finish, it is not entry level type of plug as finition is very good, same story for Y-splitter and the chin slider (for this last, I personally bought recently some splitters and sliders for DIY projects and these ones are much better quality that we can find on ali).
My only issue is the small MMCX plugs which could be a tad bigger, because they are extremely tight to PIN socket and very hard to attach and remove (the worst from all my cables), resulting some injuries in my fingers each time I try to attach or remove them. Other than that, the MMCX plugs are good quality and suits the rest of the other elements of the cable very well.
It's not the kind of cable that will get issue with solders etc. I really feel there is a lot of QC when these cables from ISN are made, unlike many. Everything from the plugs and MMCX plugs are unscrewable, I did for the MMCX and they are perfectly soldered and well protected with little heatshrinks. Very nice handcrasft from ISN Audio.

*Sound quality :*

As always, the most interesting and exciting part! 
It makes ALL my other current cables sounding veil and dull, just to say! This cable is just incredible. Seriously, it's hard to trust that it's only "_Single Crystal Copper Sliver-plated_" material. This cable sound more like a pure siler cable than a plated one (I appreciate ISN for their serious and not lying like we can see many often for other brands in their material used).
The presentation is extremely smooth, natural and transparent sounding. It don't add any touch of warm or anything like that, it is balanced and homogeneous, it just sound right to my ears. Soundstage is extremely spacious, deep and large, instrument separation is perfect.
I feel there is a very slight upper mids emphasis (but not unpleasant). Details are at an extreme level. Highs are slightly forwarded but brillantly controlled and not fatiguing at all (no sibilance constated). The only issue is the subbass/slam which are lacking but by a very small marge (not by much), because bass on this cable sounds amazing, much presence but I can feel it's slightly "tamed" compared to the rest of other freqs. Personally I really enjoy this kind of sound sig.
It is very clear that there is more grain in the voices (especially male vocals, in my tested tracks), which is really nice. Voices looks more upfront and real (I still shiver, lol).

*Sum-up :
*
Definitely worth the try. I felt a bit skeptical when I saw the price (which is still accessible) for a 4 cores only, especially for a silver plated, but what a "silver plated" it is ! incredible...
Depending of your gear, if your IEMs/earbuds/headphones are on the bright side already, I would not recommand this cable, but if you want to brings better soundstage, better mids and highs, overall clarity (without brightness) and slightly tame subbass, then no doubt this cable is a perfect choice.
This cable is now my new current favorite. Highly recommended 
I will definitely follow with a lot of interest all ISN Audio future cables. A sure value 

Hope you appreciated this little review 
Cheers'


----------



## Krassi (Sep 23, 2019)

Very nice Review!
Well i could finally test the pure silver cable 174 on my powerdacV2 and with EQ harman curve preset the P1s sound mindblowing on this combo..

Ill make some comparisions with that TRN 16core copper cable that i also got and also wait for adapters to use Sundaras with it..

Until now i am super happy and with EQ i get sick bass that beats Sundaras with Coppercable on the Atom. Really when its turned up the bass is much stronger but still not annoying or hurting. 

But need some Comparing.

Nice .. still cant say if hybrid would have been better now.
seeya Daniel


----------



## bobbooo (Sep 24, 2019)

Krassi said:


> Very nice Review!
> Well i could finally test the pure silver cable 174 on my powerdacV2 and with EQ harman curve preset the P1s sound mindblowing on this combo..
> 
> Ill make some comparisions with that TRN 16core copper cable that i also got and also wait for adapters to use Sundaras with it..
> ...



I'd be very interested in hearing your comparisons of the Sundara through the E1DA PowerDAC V2 against the JDS Labs Atom. As I have the Hifiman HE4XX (similar power requirements to the Sundara I think), and I'm thinking about getting either the PowerDAC or the Atom. I think the fairest comparison would be to first use them both with all DSP/EQ off (software and hardware), and of course the same cable, then compare the PowerDAC with hardware EQ on, to the Atom with software EQ on (Neutron Player would be best for this as you can set it up with a parametric EQ like the PowerDAC).

If you didn't know already, you can find 10-band parametric EQ profiles you can use in Neutron for the Sundara, Pinnacle PX (same as the P1 I think), as well as hundreds of other headphones, here: https://github.com/jaakkopasanen/AutoEq/blob/master/results/INDEX.md. You can also create your own profiles with any number of bands, so you could create one with 7 bands for use with the PowerDAC for example.

Another interesting comparison would be the PowerDAC's hardware EQ on with Neutron's software EQ off, against the 10-band parametric EQ in Neutron on with the PowerDAC's EQ off, to see which option at its best provides the closest match to the Harman curve.


----------



## Krassi (Sep 24, 2019)

Exactly!

The EQed P1 with pure silver had much more bass. i cant wait to get the mmcx adapters and tweek an he400i or he560 profile to a Sundara profile

Really skip the Atom.. you need Atom + DAC !

Also this box is much smaller compared to the stack..





@hakuzen i hope you dodnt mind that i put this picture in your cable thread! Sorry!


Well i will not turn the EQ off ever.. i sounds so dull without..thats the main selling point! the Atom cant do this so i dondt need to compare them.

Regarding the 174 cable i could get so buttslamming bass. thats really sick! i will compare today how this compares to the copper cable in terms of vocals.
Thats whats so surprinsing.. also i had super high treble harman curve settings that others find to intense.. i dindt with the silver cable.. but can also be my taste. reeeaaaally hard to tell from jost some hours and "its my honeymoon time" with all the gear right now  

...really i was listening to some highres jazz Music and you could feel the atmosphere and thought you where sitting in a smoky jazz cellar..
never had such great audio stuff at home. And dondt regret buying that cable!

Seeya Daniel


----------



## bobbooo (Sep 24, 2019)

Krassi said:


> I cant wait to get the mmcx adapters and tweek an he400i or he560 profile to a Sundara profile
> 
> Really skip the Atom.. you need Atom + DAC !



Yeah I meant compare the PowerDAC to the Atom + an audibly transparent DAC.

You don't need to tweak HE400i or HE560 profiles - you can use AutoEQ's profiles specifically for the Sundara from direct measurements of it. Just search this page for Sundara, (you can try either the Rtings or Innerfidelity profiles): https://github.com/jaakkopasanen/AutoEq/blob/master/results/INDEX.md

Just use the first 5 values under 'Parametric EQs' in the PowerDAC's HPToy app, as these can be used independently of the last 5. Then you can tweak from there.

You could also flip the graphs vertically, copy them to the app as a background and try to follow the red 'Error' curve in HPToy's EQ. Or to be really exact, you could create a custom 7-band profile using the AutoEQ program, see details here under ''Equalization' and 'Examples': https://github.com/jaakkopasanen/AutoEq/blob/master/README.md. It's an amazingly powerful EQ tool.


----------



## Krassi

Yeah i found enough profiles and Eq settings i will adapt... Yep exaclty those 

Thanks for the info.. and now back to cables again or will be bashed for OT fraud 
those adapters also come form aliexpress.. everything should be here pretty soon since small parts are shipped super fast

later ill do some comparisons with the 2two cables i got.. of course with full EQ because thats the way i will use them
just got crap tons of work today. really not very pleasant and open end..

Seeya Daniel


----------



## snip3r77

Is there a chance that a 4core cable will have reasonably low resistance w/o spending too much?
Not shooting for the moon i.e 320kbps mp3 is good enough comparing to flac.


----------



## Krassi

Hi! i was able to test some hours in my office whith 
the pure silver 8core electro acousti nr174 (hakuzen numbers) vs a TRn 16 core copper..

I tested on the E1DA PowerDAC V2 with "p1 true Harman" preset that makes the P1 sound amazing and rises bass and treble to fit the harman curve.
Well the difference with full "p1 true Harman" preset is really maybe just imagination but really small. But seems to be every time i switched.

i plugged them on and off at least 10 times an was testing with some dub techno super bass stuff, cowboy beboy jazz and vocals, mozart and opera stuff and bass testtones....

...well pff .. with the EQ (and thats what only counts for me because i will never hear this without) on the PDv2 the bass is punchy and strong on both really kicking fast and intense.. seems a tiny bit stronger with the copper cable..
on the other hand female vocals, orchestra sound seems more realistic and vivid with the silver one..this goosebumps feeling is whit the 174.

This can be all imagination but i prefer a bit more piercing trebles than more lower end.. i can feed the p1s more bass but its hard to make them more brilliant. 

soo just some hours trying during work so will test more.. actually if i get a 15 buck or 190 buck cable makes no big difference.. its in your head or its just 5-8%.. but for me there seems to be a difference every time. and i prefer the 174
so more testing but i dondt really wanna change the cables 

really dondt know if its true. but with colors and grafix i really have a great sense since its my job.. and in any way i never had such a great audio experince at home like with this new gear.

Best regrads. Daniel


----------



## bobbooo

Krassi said:


> Hi! i was able to test some hours in my office whith
> the pure silver 8core electro acousti nr174 (hakuzen numbers) vs a TRn 16 core copper..
> 
> I tested on the E1DA PowerDAC V2 with "p1 true Harman" preset that makes the P1 sound amazing and rises bass and treble to fit the harman curve.
> ...



Looking at the P1 Harman EQ preset in HPToy, there's a 10dB increase in bass and treble response, so that will definitely be audible, and provably so. The differences in cables are likely imagined, as the P1 has a fairly high, almost flat impedance across the frequency range, so will be pretty much immune to cable resistance (and therefore effective output impedance) changes.

If anyone wants to make a provably audible improvement to the sound of their headphones (for free), EQing (to the Harman target frequency response) is by far the best way to do this.


----------



## Krassi (Sep 24, 2019)

yep this lets them shine. was really shocked what difference i had. i wil never turn this EQ off again..

my comparison just is my feeling with the unchanged preset but changing the wires...its not so optimal that it takes a while till i have plugged the mmcx in and out and at leat 20 seconds between listening.
and then extreme stuff and "hmm was more hitting before".. but more in a sense of not really strong difference.

Still ill keep it..since its so shiny and looks simply amazing and i get more goosebumps with those ..the same vocal track sems more real and piercing on those... but still more listening ... and this will happen daily now.

seeya daniel


----------



## fokta (Sep 25, 2019)

The adapter 2.5TRRS to 3.5TRS is nice...


Buy Dunu brand from Penon


Hmm.. 2 things I noticed when using this Dunu to DX221MK2 + SOLARIS. Mid/Vocal seem constrain / recess, and it reduces HISS (this mean the adapter have quite Impedance).
tried change player, to IPAD, it was HISS terribly, while on NOTE8, it was better manage HIss than I expected..

edit : Using Dunu adapter to my Note8... watching Youtube, noticable HISS detected!!!


----------



## hieple193

Which one should i choose? I don't mind about these two price, just consider about quality. Pls help


----------



## hakuzen

hieple193 said:


> Which one should i choose? I don't mind about these two price, just consider about quality. Pls help


I have 1st one in my cart since time ago, but can't confirm its quality until I try it.
2nd one is better quality for sure, both wire and plugs, and you get detailed info of the wire used. This is the safest bet.
Depending of the gear your are going to use, you could consider the 8 cores version as well.


----------



## superuser1

hieple193 said:


> Which one should i choose? I don't mind about these two price, just consider about quality. Pls help


Is the second one satin audio?


----------



## CobraMan

superuser1 said:


> Is the second one satin audio?


I was intrigued by that one as well - you are correct that it is from Satin Audio:  https://satinaudio.com/en/product/gaia?v=7516fd43adaa

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## hakuzen

I liked specs of the Kraken..


----------



## hieple193

superuser1 said:


> Is the second one satin audio?


Yes it is. Im a fan of pure copper cable, i will go for Gaia 7n occ


----------



## CobraMan

hakuzen said:


> I liked specs of the Kraken..


Okay - since nobody has done it I will:  "Release the Kraken!" 

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## SinisterDev

Hey all, so I know a bunch of people in the community use Aliexpress and ive recently hopped on the bandwagon too. Ive accumulated a bunch of coins and have been considering cashing them in for Aliexpress "Select" coupons so i can get a bit of a discount off a new cable upgrade for my ZSX. I understand that only some sellers accept this particular type of coupon. Has anyone come across any stores on there that accept select coupons towards their products? There's so many sellers of these cables and IEMs, its proving to be difficult to find one that accepts them, and they expire relatively quickly, so i dont wanna cash in coins unless I already have a purchase planned out first.


----------



## baskingshark

SinisterDev said:


> Hey all, so I know a bunch of people in the community use Aliexpress and ive recently hopped on the bandwagon too. Ive accumulated a bunch of coins and have been considering cashing them in for Aliexpress "Select" coupons so i can get a bit of a discount off a new cable upgrade for my ZSX. I understand that only some sellers accept this particular type of coupon. Has anyone come across any stores on there that accept select coupons towards their products? There's so many sellers of these cables and IEMs, its proving to be difficult to find one that accepts them, and they expire relatively quickly, so i dont wanna cash in coins unless I already have a purchase planned out first.



What I noticed is that the select coupon thing (where u exchange coins for) appears for certain stores during big sales (like the summer sale and 11/11 sales). It's not on all stores at all times. Sometimes there are time limited promotions where only certain items can be paid for with select coupons, but these are infrequent.

Occasionally if u are a new user or up a rank in Aliexpress or now and then they do give out aliexpress discount coupons (with minimum spend required).
But definitely don't cash your coins in until you are ready cause the coupons expire as u say.


----------



## Palash

Received the Effect audio Vogue line up cables. I know they are now cheap or bang of the buck. But the *Vogue Maestro *one is only* 99$. *I will post a detailed review of that Maestro one.


----------



## fokta

hakuzen said:


> I liked specs of the Kraken..





CobraMan said:


> Okay - since nobody has done it I will:  "Release the Kraken!"
> 
> Cheers,
> Tim



Somehow, it resemble like 175...

wish I had somekind of local seller like this...


----------



## MunchingFatCat

Hi guys!
Which cable would you recommend for moondrop blessing?


----------



## hakuzen

MunchingFatCat said:


> Hi guys!
> Which cable would you recommend for moondrop blessing?


I'm using cable 175 of my list with Blessing, and can't figure a better combo


----------



## MunchingFatCat (Sep 27, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> I'm using cable 175 of my list with Blessing, and can't figure a better combo


Does it fit in the Blessing nicely? the last cable i brought was quite loose.

or is there like any cheaper alternative i can go for?


----------



## hakuzen

MunchingFatCat said:


> Does it fit in the Blessing nicely? the last cable i brought was quite loose.
> 
> or is there like any cheaper alternative i can go for?


Yes, it does. The 2 pin connector needs to protrude to fit recessed socket of Blessing. This way you get a firm connection.
Standard protruding 2pins work perfect. Half protruding 2pins would be ideal (because Blessings sockets are not much recessed), less gap but difficult to find.
You can compare them in this photos (2nd is using angled mmcx->2pin half protruding adapter)
  

There are many cheaper alternatives than UP-OCC, of course, check the thread and my list. But for Blessing, I'd recommend UP-OCC cables.


----------



## Cevisi




----------



## hakuzen

Cevisi said:


>


really nice cable 175! congrats!


----------



## MunchingFatCat

hakuzen said:


> Yes, it does. The 2 pin connector needs to protrude to fit recessed socket of Blessing. This way you get a firm connection.
> Standard protruding 2pins work perfect. Half protruding 2pins would be ideal (because Blessings sockets are not much recessed), less gap but difficult to find.
> You can compare them in this photos (2nd is using angled mmcx->2pin half protruding adapter)
> 
> ...








Alright,i am thinking of getting 175 (4-core).For the Blessing,which connector will better for the fit?


----------



## hakuzen

MunchingFatCat said:


> Alright,i am thinking of getting 175 (4-core).For the Blessing,which connector will better for the fit?


G
If you prefer metallic shell, A or D also work (firm connection, and 1mm gap).


----------



## MunchingFatCat

hakuzen said:


> G
> If you prefer metallic shell, A or D also work (firm connection, and 1mm gap).


Alright,thanks!


----------



## Krassi

Nice!
"a wild cable 175 apeared!" 

I guess ill get me also a 175 soon.. dondt know when but really love my 174 that seems to handle extreme treble very good with no fatique and got 2 Headphones so 2 cables would be a good choice 
seeya daniel


----------



## fokta (Sep 27, 2019)

when wife ask, where all my money goes?







Why am i so weak to this kind of things....


----------



## fokta




----------



## CobraMan

fokta said:


>


The proper response to your wife is "honey, don't you need some new shoes?"



At least that might distract her attention away from your new shiny toys (oh - very nice by the way)...

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Palash

fokta said:


> when wife ask, where all my money goes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My parcel still stuck at customs. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## ddmt

fokta said:


> when wife ask, where all my money goes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New shoes for the missus then?


----------



## superuser1

Palash said:


> My parcel still stuck at customs. Can't wait to get them.


Identical situation with me


----------



## Broquen

superuser1 said:


> Identical situation with me



 
Just was going to try some new stuff


----------



## hakuzen

mines are still on transit.. longer delay when using singapore post..


----------



## Cevisi

Damn i have should get the 175 whit 2.5 instead of 4.4mm now i can't buy these nice adapters


----------



## Broquen

Cevisi said:


> Damn i have should get the 175 whit 2.5 instead of 4.4mm now i can't buy these nice adapters


Next one xD


----------



## MinMay

fokta said:


> when wife ask, where all my money goes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Where can I order this?

Thanks,


----------



## fokta (Sep 28, 2019)

MinMay said:


> Where can I order this?
> 
> Thanks,


edit.
somehow, I can't paste the link...

edit : To view  | DD DJ35A DJ44A, 2.5 4.4 Balanced adapter. Apply to 2.5mm balance earphone cable, from brands such as Astell&Kern, FiiO, etc.】 on AliExpress with code #necGVd6C#, copy the whole sentence and open the app.


----------



## thejoker13

I've been doing some A-B comparisons with my new electro acoustics 24k cable on my LZ A6. I put it on immediately whenever it arrived and it gelled perfectly so I never tried to compare it with any other of my cables. I had some extra time today so I thought why not do some comparisons.
Firstly, the stock cable for the A6 is a fairly good one and is a perfect match for the A6. I feel like it doesn't hold back the A6's sound at all. I'm not crazy about the rubbery aesthetic, but the tonal match is quite good.
I then swapped the stock out for the 24k cable and the first thing I noticed was how crystal clean it sounded. My music seemed to have better clarity in the upper registers, as well as a more transparent soundstage. 
I'm still on the fence as far as my belief in how much a cable really changes things, but to me, this cable has the best affect on any iem that I've tried yet.
I highly recommend the cable for it's fantastic looks and high level of quality, as well as it's excellent use of materials. 
I feel it's very much worth it's msrp, and I won't be changing it from my A6 again.


----------



## superuser1

thejoker13 said:


> I've been doing some A-B comparisons with my new electro acoustics 24k cable on my LZ A6. I put it on immediately whenever it arrived and it gelled perfectly so I never tried to compare it with any other of my cables. I had some extra time today so I thought why not do some comparisons.
> Firstly, the stock cable for the A6 is a fairly good one and is a perfect match for the A6. I feel like it doesn't hold back the A6's sound at all. I'm not crazy about the rubbery aesthetic, but the tonal match is quite good.
> I then swapped the stock out for the 24k cable and the first thing I noticed was how crystal clean it sounded. My music seemed to have better clarity in the upper registers, as well as a more transparent soundstage.
> I'm still on the fence as far as my belief in how much a cable really changes things, but to me, this cable has the best affect on any iem that I've tried yet.
> ...


A believer one day, you shall become! 
May the force be with you


----------



## SinisterDev

Please forgive my ignorance, but ive been following this thread for a little while now, but im still pretty new to all of this IEM and cable jargon. Ive seen people mentioning things like the 174, 175, etc, cables.  Can someone tell me who makes these cables are so I can look them up and check them out? Are they available on Aliexpress?
Thanks!


----------



## hakuzen

SinisterDev said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but ive been following this thread for a little while now, but im still pretty new to all of this IEM and cable jargon. Ive seen people mentioning things like the 174, 175, etc, cables.  Can someone tell me who makes these cables are so I can look them up and check them out? Are they available on Aliexpress?
> Thanks!


Sorry for the cryptic numbers. they are the numbers I assign to the cables after measuring and trying them, to distinguish and to refer to them easier than using a long description.
You can find these cables, measurements, comments, pics and links in my List of cables


----------



## SinisterDev

hakuzen said:


> Sorry for the cryptic numbers. they are the numbers I assign to the cables after measuring and trying them, to distinguish and to refer to them easier than using a long description.
> You can find these cables, measurements, comments, pics and links in my List of cables


Ah wonderful! Thanks!


----------



## SinisterDev

hakuzen said:


> Sorry for the cryptic numbers. they are the numbers I assign to the cables after measuring and trying them, to distinguish and to refer to them easier than using a long description.
> You can find these cables, measurements, comments, pics and links in my List of cables


 Oh hey, If I could have a few mins of your time, maybe you're the one who could help me with a cable upgrade issue I'm having, since you've got so much hands-on experience with so many cables! Ive been looking for a nice upgrade cable for my ZSX. But my choices are limited because my primary listening source is my Galaxy S10+. I have a very durable, comfortable and somewhat pricey case on my phone, which I love, but unfortunately it restricts the 3.5mm jack significantly.
For example, i bought the gold /silver KZ upgrade cable for my ZS10 Pro and that jack fits in the slot like a glove. I used some calipers to take a measurement. Its 8mm wide, which is the maximum width of a jack i can fit in there. I had previously bought a TRN T2 16 core cable for my CCAs, which i cant use with my phone because the jack is 9mm wide!
Also the length of the jacks differs. Iirc the KZ upgrade cable is like 18 or 19mm long, where the TRN is only like 15mm, which is too short to clear the depth of the case and fully plug into the jack. I've seen some jack styles that get thicker as they go towards the cord end. So a shorter jack could also cause clearance issues. Ive included a picture of my case situation below.

So, given that information, could you possibly give me some recommendations off your list of cables that you think might be a good fit for my ZSX and phone setup? I really want something better than the KZ upgrade cable. Something a bit higher quality and less delicate.


----------



## hakuzen (Sep 29, 2019)

SinisterDev said:


> Oh hey, If I could have a few mins of your time, maybe you're the one who could help me with a cable upgrade issue I'm having, since you've got so much hands-on experience with so many cables! Ive been looking for a nice upgrade cable for my ZSX. But my choices are limited because my primary listening source is my Galaxy S10+. I have a very durable, comfortable and somewhat pricey case on my phone, which I love, but unfortunately it restricts the 3.5mm jack significantly.
> For example, i bought the gold /silver KZ upgrade cable for my ZS10 Pro and that jack fits in the slot like a glove. I used some calipers to take a measurement. Its 8mm wide, which is the maximum width of a jack i can fit in there. I had previously bought a TRN T2 16 core cable for my CCAs, which i cant use with my phone because the jack is 9mm wide!
> Also the length of the jacks differs. Iirc the KZ upgrade cable is like 18 or 19mm long, where the TRN is only like 15mm, which is too short to clear the depth of the case and fully plug into the jack. I've seen some jack styles that get thicker as they go towards the cord end. So a shorter jack could also cause clearance issues. Ive included a picture of my case situation below.
> 
> So, given that information, could you possibly give me some recommendations off your list of cables that you think might be a good fit for my ZSX and phone setup? I really want something better than the KZ upgrade cable. Something a bit higher quality and less delicate.


check my list of cables for KZs, under $40 (they most are <$25). you can check if bevel in the jack by watching the pics or visiting the linked page, but not its diameter.
anyway, maybe you could sand the bevel to 8mm if it's 9mm. insert the jack (1cm, for example) into a drill, as if it was drill bit, and leave the cable free to allow it to roll a bit. put sand grit paper or similar touching the bevel. switch on the drill, slow velocity, forth and back.

edit: i forgot.. ZSX termination is QDC/ZSN/C-type (protruding socket). you should get that termination for your cable (QDC/ZSN/C-type encapsulated 2pins), or at least, flush (not protruding) 2pins termination, in order to get a firmer connection


----------



## facethemusic88

Hakuzen, I have browsed through your list until my eyes started to tear. Lol. Some level of dedication you have to compile that list man. Appreciate it. I am looking for an upgrade cable from my stock DM6 cable(silver- mmcx) to some good copper ones. Any recommendation? Something around 60-70 bucks would be a sweetspot for me. Anything of lesser or higher value might be something I would consider if you feel that it is worth that extra bucks. Thanks alot man.


----------



## hakuzen (Sep 29, 2019)

facethemusic88 said:


> Hakuzen, I have browsed through your list until my eyes started to tear. Lol. Some level of dedication you have to compile that list man. Appreciate it. I am looking for an upgrade cable from my stock DM6 cable(silver- mmcx) to some good copper ones. Any recommendation? Something around 60-70 bucks would be a sweetspot for me. Anything of lesser or higher value might be something I would consider if you feel that it is worth that extra bucks. Thanks alot man.


I've been recommending taiwan UP-OCC wires for last months, if you can afford it, because noticed a quality jump respect any other chinese wires I've tried. Bigger soundstage, and blacker background, which helps with imaging, separation, and detail perception.
If you are looking for copper wires, my best recommendation is cable 170 (4 cores) or 171 (8 cores) from my list (you can find them in part 1 of pics, comments, and links); my favorite copper cable (frozen up-occ copper litz, and superior quality plugs compared to usual chinese ones).
The perception of bass of DM6 will be slightly tighter, and better detailed, while keeping sub-bass rumble, and highs will stay there, not swallowed like with some cheap chinese copper wires.
I've not tried DM6, but judging from head-fiers' reviews and impressions, I'd bet this cable will pair DM6 perfectly.


----------



## galangerz

Have any of these cables been compared to branded, high end iem cables? 

Thinking of getting 175


----------



## bobbooo (Sep 29, 2019)

Kenneth Galang said:


> Have any of these cables been compared to branded, high end iem cables?
> 
> Thinking of getting 175



Yes it would be interesting to see if those ridiculously expensive branded 'high-end' cables have any lower resistance than these 'low-end' ones.


----------



## hakuzen

Kenneth Galang said:


> Have any of these cables been compared to branded, high end iem cables?
> 
> Thinking of getting 175


Branded high end iem cables use neotech up-occ wires, or similar quality branded wires.
From hificollective (UK), which stocks many reputed branded wires:
"Neotech specialise in UP-OCC wires, a high purity process for refining metals. Thus their product is a step above the rest. We offer pure copper and pure silver multistrand and solid core wire in Teflon sleeving. For all your wire needs."

Let me show you extracts of a private conversation with an experienced and wise head-fier (I got permission to post it here, while keeping him anonymous); they verse about cable 125 (extreme low resistance), and then, DIY cable made with VH Audio solid copper litz, and cables using neotech wires (165, frozen up-occ copper, 174 up-occ silver99%gold1% alloy [AgAu], 175 mix of AgAu and frozen up-occ copper litz, and DIY mix of AgAu with Cardas 23awg copper litz teflon sleeved); all paired with Campfire Solaris.
I thought his word is far more interesting than mine, because I haven't bought any of the very expensive boutique cables, and he has more accurate ears to discern subtle details.

"I remember talking to another member who owned extremely expensive kilobuck cables from Effect Audio. He bought cable 125 on a lark and was extremely impressed saying that he felt it didn’t disappoint coming from his high end cables."
...
"Your observation of conductivity not being the be all, end all metric is very interesting too. I found it interesting how differently cables 125 and 165 measured and yet you feel they perform similarly.
The guy owned Horus, Leonidas, and Janus among other things. Super expensive cables. I would never pay $1000 for a cable. That’s just insanity. But he did say he was surprised at the performance of cable 125 and said he didn’t feel disappointed coming from his boutique cables so that says a lot about how insane the markup is.
But yeah I was mostly interested in cable 165 due to the quality Neotech wires."
...
"I actually own two other cables that use genuine litz wire. I own a pure silver OCC litz cable from Norne Audio the Norne Therium and also a PlusSound Echo+ that uses type 6 UPOCC litz copper wire. Both cables sound notably different from my modified cable 125 (I just switched out the stock plug with an Oyaide platinum/palladium plug) while listening with Solaris. The Norne silver litz cable sounds very smooth with a bit of spotlighting on the upper mids. It sounds flatter in terms of depth, and noticeably dryer than cable 125. Depth is easier to perceive on cable 125, and it sounds meatier from top to bottom in direct comparison. The PlusSound Echo sounds very different from cable 125. Cable 125 sounds thick and organic, but still very clear, whereas the Echo sounds lean and analytical. Cable 125 reminds me of my Stax setup, whereas the Echo makes my Solaris sound like the old Sony house sound (Ex600, SA5000) which was much leaner, and more analytical compared to the warm, bass elevated sound they currently pursue.
...
That's the one thing that bothers me with cables really. I honestly don't notice the effect of cables as much on the majority of IEMs, but the impedance swings of the Campfire IEMs make cable rolling much more noticeable to me than anything else in my collection. I can actually hear/perceive differences between the Superlitz, Plussound Echo, Norne Therium and cable 125 because of this. Really curious to hear cable 165 now."
...
"The Norne and cable 125 feel close, but cable 125 has fuller lower frequencies as the sound stage and especially the depth feel more pronounced on cable 125."
"As for the PlusSound, the bass is quite a bit tighter, and leaner, and that has an effect on airing out the stage and making the midrange frequencies more pronounced. The sense of depth is even more exaggerated on that cable, and attack doesn't feel as blunted as on cable 125 which is more laidback in comparison. I'm guessing the PS cable must have a high degree of impedance or something vs. cable 125."
...
"Cable 165 with Solaris, there seems to be a slight bias towards low end frequencies. Bass is tighter than ALO's Superlitz and cable 125, those cables have more bloom and body to sub, mid and upper bass. Drums and bass lines sound and feel very nice with 165. With some tracks where the mix is thinner, it's a very nice cable IMO. Bass extension/amplitude is probably the best on 165. The body and note size of upper bass on VH is bigger than 165, but there's not as much emphasis in the mid and sub bass with VH, so drums don't feel as punchy as 165, but this gives mids and treble more room to breathe on VH, so it feels more balanced to me. You get more of a feel of the air around notes, and the harmonics in notes, Solaris sounds very open with it. You definitely still get very good slam on VH when the mix calls for it. I'm not sure if it's cause 165 is new and hasn't had much time on it, but it does feel noticeably more fatiguing than the VH Audio. Crazy thing about VH is that it's extremely transparent but never feels fatiguing to me. I can listen for extended periods of time to rough recordings and it's fine."
...
"The silver/gold neotech wire is supposed to be quite impressive after looking it up."
"Seemed like quite a bargain as the cost of the wire alone was close to $300 at about $16 per foot. I'm honestly sort of kicking myself for not picking it up."
Me: "is this the silver/gold neotech wire you mean?
https://www.hificollective.co.uk/wires/neotech-AG-GD-silver-gold-wire-teflon.html"
("New from Neotech, the UP-OCC 99% silver & 1% gold wire multistrand is the daddy of wire. Clear PE sheathed.")
"Yeah that’s the Neotech silver/gold wire. It’s referred to as AG/GD I guess. I found a lot of posts about it on speaker enthusiast forums. There's actually a guy in the cable DIY thread who made a headphone cable out of this wire. He seems to have a lot of experience with Neotech wire in general. He talks about the Neotech silver/gold wire here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/diy...comments-thread.676402/page-596#post-15004389
and here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/diy...comments-thread.676402/page-596#post-15011526
Sounds like it's a pretty impressive wire. A lot of what I've read about this wire seems to mention its ability to portray depth a lot."
...
"Sounds like an interesting wire, from a technical standpoint, but I'm always concerned about synergy, and find that copper tends to have the most qualities I desire. The build of materials would be very expensive, but I would imagine that a cable made out of components similar to my VH Audio cable using this silver/gold wire would likely sell for like $1000+ so I guess, it's not too bad considering the raw cost of materials puts you in the "midrange" of cables at about $325 or so."
"Oh finally I wrote that guy in the DIY thread about the Neotech AG/GD and he wrote me back. Seems the Ag/Gd may be god like after all, he thinks it's quite a bit better than the wire used by Effect Audio and even PWAudios's 1960."
"He tells me that the silver/copper hybrid cable he's made is really good, and has that oomph that is missing from the pure AG/GD cable."
"Saw your posts in the cheap IEM cable thread. WOW. The price for a ready made cable is outstanding! Unbelievable price for both 4 and 8 core."
"I have the cable built and have burned it in for 200+ hours just in case. I think the AG/GD cable sounds amazing in terms of midrange, space and detail. The sense of depth, openness and portrayal of transients is probably the best I’ve encountered so far, and it’s pretty much effortless in conveying the finest details however, I came to the conclusion that I feel it’s lacking body, decay, and ultimately realism. It’s a bit thin sounding, and lacks body/sustain in midbass and deep bass for me. The extension is quite impressive and listening to something like a glissando on a bass, it sounds effortless but yeah, it lacks some oomph/dynamics/emotion for me."
...
"So I ordered 23.5 AWG" (Cardas copper litz 23.5AWG)
"I think this cable is the one man. The OCC copper/AG/GD combo is honestly incredible. Amazing end to end extension, gigantic open stage, and hardly any sacrifice to the detailed, open sound of pure AG/GD."
"I don’t have the same issue with note thinness and lack of bass sustain compared with the pure AG/GD cable. The low end is full and tight. The sense of groove and prat is outstanding now. I think the sense of separation and depth is even improved. I’m not sure if this is due to the shielding of litz or because the improved low end is filling in the sound stage. I’m not sure how this Cardas wire compares to Neotech but I find it interesting that Cardas makes their own wire that’s stranded and bundled in a golden ratio spiral like Effect Audio."
"This hybrid cable is currently so dynamic and engaging to listen to. Totally hits all the right spots for me!"

Sorry for the brick.
But this shows another enthusiast of AgAu (wire of 174) mixed with copper litz (Cardas), a man with trained ears and large experience, together with some comments comparing expensive boutique cables to these.
I'm a confessed enthusiast of cable 175 (AgAu + frozen up-occ copper litz mix), but also of up-occ pure AgAu (cable 174), copper (cable 171), and copper+spc (cable 177), depending of what I'm pairing them with.


----------



## bobbooo

hakuzen said:


> Branded high end iem cables use neotech up-occ wires, or similar quality branded wires.
> From hificollective (UK), which stocks many reputed branded wires:
> "Neotech specialise in UP-OCC wires, a high purity process for refining metals. Thus their product is a step above the rest. We offer pure copper and pure silver multistrand and solid core wire in Teflon sleeving. For all your wire needs."
> 
> ...



Could you ask him to measure their resistance?


----------



## SinisterDev

Hey Hakuzen, much appreciation for the work you put into that detailed list of cables! Wowie! 

I was going through it all and I have a question. I saw in the KZ section that you had tested the 8C Jcally and was wondering if you've tested this one at all? I didn't see it on the list. Ive kinda had my eye on it for a couple weeks now. 
JCALLY Silver JC16 6N OFC 16 Shares 480 Cores
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/sTY8W0qy


----------



## superuser1

Hakuzen you should write a book!!


----------



## superuser1

Is it the believer that should test their belief or the non believer that should quench their doubt?


----------



## fokta (Sep 30, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> That's the one thing that bothers me with cables really. I honestly don't notice the effect of cables as much on the majority of IEMs, but the impedance swings of the Campfire IEMs make cable rolling much more noticeable to me than anything else in my collection
> .


+1
Come to think about it... yes, I had or bought more cable when I owned Campfire IEM and also more decent / better DAP...

edit : I can confirm you that SOLARIS is SOURCE Dependent, if you give better Eartip, DAP, music File, and cable, it gave different synergy... with compensation of HISS, dark background etc...


----------



## fokta (Sep 30, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> Is it the believer that should test their belief or the non believer that should quench their doubt?


It really difficult to explain, except the person him/herself try them self.
Even with the same device, cable, music file, IEM etc, the reception in the ear and brain will be different.


----------



## bobbooo

superuser1 said:


> Is it the believer that should test their belief or the non believer that should quench their doubt?



Both! Testing beliefs and healthy scepticism is the route to knowledge and so truth.


----------



## superuser1

Of course that was a rhetorical statement... Self doubt in other words!


----------



## hakuzen (Sep 30, 2019)

bobbooo said:


> Could you ask him to measure their resistance?


i've already measured cables 125, 165-172, 170-171, 173-174, and 175 (check my list of measurements, parallel capacitance included).
and it's easy to calculate approximated resistance for 4 cores mix of AG-GD (AgAu) 28AWG wire + cardas copper litz 23.5 AWG: around 275mΩ for AgAu signals (positive) and around 110mΩ for cardas signals (ground/negative).
when i started measuring resistance of cables, i was believing that resistance was the essential, if not unique, parameter to consider.
if you compare up-occ copper with other copper wires, you'll find out resistance is lower in up-occ wires, if both are identical gauge (thickness). i measured this comparing up-occ copper solid wire and ofc solid copper wire (and the difference was noticeable).
but if you compare different thickness, of course you'll get lower resistance from the thicker wire. for example, cable 125, 4 cores, measures the lowest resistance in my list, thanks to the thickness of the conductor. while cable 175, 8 cores, measure a bit more than double resistance than 125, because the conductors are much more thinner. cables 065 (jcally, 4 cores) or cables 053 (nicehck, 8 cores) also measure quite lower resistance than cable 175.
and, however, when you make AB between cables 065 or 053 and 175, volume matched or not, using quality gear, it's very difficult to ignore the difference of sound quality (these are the ABX tests i plan to do, i'm pretty sure i'll pass them 100%).
so, although you can't believe it, forgive me for being pretty sure than other parameters than pure resistance are involved in the sound you get with cables.



SinisterDev said:


> Hey Hakuzen, much appreciation for the work you put into that detailed list of cables! Wowie!
> 
> I was going through it all and I have a question. I saw in the KZ section that you had tested the 8C Jcally and was wondering if you've tested this one at all? I didn't see it on the list. Ive kinda had my eye on it for a couple weeks now.
> JCALLY Silver JC16 6N OFC 16 Shares 480 Cores
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/sTY8W0qy


thanks for your appreciation =))
i've not tried it, so 16 cores version is not in my list.
what i don't like from these jcally cables is the jack they use. it's one of the cheapest worst i've seen, and found some solder issues on them, besides of trn cables issues (check my list).
but they allow qdc/zsn termination.
flush 2pin termination of cheap niceHck wires are not angled and will stick a bit more, but better jack and higher chance of getting the 16 cores properly soldered. try to check these cables, because i think nicehck added qdc/zsn termination to some of them, iirc.



superuser1 said:


> Hakuzen you should write a book!!


.. or maybe my friend should write it 


superuser1 said:


> Is it the believer that should test their belief or the non believer that should quench their doubt?





bobbooo said:


> Both! Testing beliefs and healthy scepticism is the route to knowledge and so truth.


always healthy skeptical, but open minded, is my motto, and what i used when fronted cables experience


----------



## SinisterDev

thanks for your appreciation =))
i've not tried it, so 16 cores version is not in my list.
what i don't like from these jcally cables is the jack they use. it's one of the cheapest worst i've seen, and found some solder issues on them, besides of trn cables issues (check my list).
but they allow qdc/zsn termination.
flush 2pin termination of cheap niceHck wires are not angled and will stick a bit more, but better jack and higher chance of getting the 16 cores properly soldered. try to check these cables, because i think nicehck added qdc/zsn termination to some of them, iirc.


Thanks Hakuzen, that's what i needed to know! I wasn't sure if the jack on the 16C is different than that of the cheapo one they use on the 8C. It looks slightly different. But I'll check out those Nicehck cables you recommended!


----------



## hakuzen

SinisterDev said:


> thanks for your appreciation =))
> i've not tried it, so 16 cores version is not in my list.
> what i don't like from these jcally cables is the jack they use. it's one of the cheapest worst i've seen, and found some solder issues on them, besides of trn cables issues (check my list).
> but they allow qdc/zsn termination.
> ...


i only got the plain terminated jack for jcally 066. got the rugged finished version for all the jcally rest (065), despite of the jack showed in the pics was plain finished. anyway, it's the same jack, just different outer grip part.

checked nicehck cables and i was wrong. almost none of their cheap cables gives you qdc termination option. my bad. hope most of the new cables showing up start to allow qdc option, because many iems use that termination now (KZs, CCAs, Blon-03, QDCs,...).
however, i think some new affordable cables, not in my list, have qdc/zsn option, besides of jcally and trn. search further in aliexpress


----------



## SinisterDev

hakuzen said:


> i only got the plain terminated jack for jcally 066. got the rugged finished version for all the jcally rest (065), despite of the jack showed in the pics was plain finished. anyway, it's the same jack, just different outer grip part.
> 
> checked nicehck cables and i was wrong. almost none of their cheap cables gives you qdc termination option. my bad. hope most of the new cables showing up start to allow qdc option, because many iems use that termination now (KZs, CCAs, Blon-03, QDCs,...).
> however, i think some new affordable cables, not in my list, have qdc/zsn option, besides of jcally and trn. search further in aliexpress



Ah, yeah, I see a number of them offer 2 pin but not qdc. However this C16- 1,2 and 3 all offer qdc. But they're a bit more pricey. Still under that $40 mark though! This would be about the limit I'd spend on a cable. Ive got a $7 off coupon plus their "fan discount". I may decide to get that. It would fit most of the IEMS I own. 
NICEHCK C16-3 16 Cores High Purity Copper Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Plug MMCX/2Pin/QDC/NX7 Connector For KZCCA TFZ QDC NICEHCK NX7/DB3
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/DAPSgGNE


----------



## Makahl

Have you guys tested the VE Basic DI 5n OFC? https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=38

It seems lightweight almost like Linum stuff and it hits the max budget I'd pay for a cable $30. If you guys know another similar but cheaper, let me know!


----------



## fokta (Sep 30, 2019)

I find the adapter have quite high impedance, but I dont have the tools to measure it.

Somehow the adapter is so good looking, that it clouds the cable or the IEM...
hahaha...


----------



## bobbooo (Sep 30, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> i've already measured cables 125, 165-172, 170-171, 173-174, and 175 (check my list of measurements, parallel capacitance included).
> and it's easy to calculate approximated resistance for 4 cores mix of AG-GD (AgAu) 28AWG wire + cardas copper litz 23.5 AWG: around 275mΩ for AgAu signals (positive) and around 110mΩ for cardas signals (ground/negative).
> when i started measuring resistance of cables, i was believing that resistance was the essential, if not unique, parameter to consider.
> if you compare up-occ copper with other copper wires, you'll find out resistance is lower in up-occ wires, if both are identical gauge (thickness). i measured this comparing up-occ copper solid wire and ofc solid copper wire (and the difference was noticeable).
> ...



I was talking about the resistance of the very expensive cables your friend has tried, apart from the ones on your list. I know this can be estimated, but it would be interesting to get measured values to confirm their composition/purity.

It's not that I stubbornly can't believe other parameters other than resistance can cause audible sound changes – I can, and would believe this, if I see scientifically and statistically valid evidence for it, in the form of volume-matched ABX tests. So I'm very much looking forward to your results, with an open mind  A good scientist (or any rationalist) is always open to change their mind, when they are presented with concrete evidence or reasons contrary to their beliefs. As a belief is an assertion of truth, much more important than any individual belief is the belief-forming process you follow, and the scientific method has been historically the most reliable belief-forming process in guiding us to truth, so it is that process I follow over any other.


----------



## hakuzen

fokta said:


> I find the adapter have quite high impedance, but I dont have the tools to measure it.
> Somehow I find the adapter is so good looking, that it clouds the cable or the IEM...
> hahaha...


i'll measure mines whenever they arrive. hope they measure similar than other adapters.



bobbooo said:


> I was talking about the resistance of the very expensive cables your friend has tried, apart from the ones on your list. I know this can be estimated, but it would be interesting to get measured values to confirm their composition/purity.
> 
> It's not that I stubbornly can't believe other parameters other than resistance can cause audible sound changes – I can, and would believe this, if I see scientifically and statistically valid evidence for it, in the form of volume-matched ABX tests. So I'm very much looking forward to your results, with an open mind  A good scientist (or any rationalist) is always open to change their mind, when they are presented with concrete evidence or reasons contrary to their beliefs. As a belief is an assertion of truth, much more important than any individual belief is the belief-forming process you follow, and the scientific method has been historically the most reliable belief-forming process in guiding us to truth, so it is that process I follow over any other.


To calculate the composition/purity and make comparisons, you'd have to know exact length, and exact section of the wire (which is very difficult to measure with accuracy), and subtract the resistance added with the plugs and solders; you'd need a cable destructive test, and very accurate caliper to measure the tiny strands of each core, and subtract or remove the enameling if present. Besides, you'd need to measure impedance (resistance/frequency curve), not DC resistance, because different frequencies use shallower parts of the conductor, not the whole conductor, to travel. This would be the least to be scientific.. I'll let you know the result of the ABX, don't worry. But please read the book I mentioned to get another perspective of statistics.
About guiding to the truth, ahem, I transcended scientism/rationalism long time ago. To be guided to the truth of the important things in this world, I better rely on art, meditation, or any other discipline which works with meanings, not with matter/energy.


----------



## rurika (Oct 1, 2019)

Have 171 and 175. 175 copper with blue skin + silver.
175 has more sparkling and detail than 171 but 171 has more full body sound.
But its very subtle though.


----------



## hakuzen

rurika said:


> Have 171 and 175. 175 copper with blue skin + silver.
> 175 has more sparkling than 171 but 171 has more full sound body.
> But its very subtle though.


yay! very nice ones, i'm going to order a silver+blue 175 as well. it looks great with blue iem


----------



## yancem

I've notced that all of the cables linked on this thread and I've looked at on AliExpress and Amazon are 1.2 meters in length.  Is there a simple way of getting a shorter version of the same cables? I want to run my ciems through a bluetooth dongle, so my cable will stop catching on my office chair and would prefer a 18"-20" cable.


----------



## Cevisi

yancem said:


> I've notced that all of the cables linked on this thread and I've looked at on AliExpress and Amazon are 1.2 meters in length.  Is there a simple way of getting a shorter version of the same cables? I want to run my ciems through a bluetooth dongle, so my cable will stop catching on my office chair and would prefer a 18"-20" cable.


You can get custom cables at audio acousti store on ali express


----------



## fokta

OOO... boy... new cable just pouring...

7N Frozen Single Crystal Copper LIZT
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000227749190.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.62.24e545214kfMMw

According to the seller is 25 AWG each cable... 
hmm... temptation...


----------



## subwoof3r

Just to know, is "LIZT" really existing ? or it is just a typo from "LITZ" ?


----------



## fokta (Oct 3, 2019)

subwoof3r said:


> Just to know, is "LIZT" really existing ? or it is just a typo from "LITZ" ?


Typo... my mistake...

hehehe

edit : wait, if check inside also mistypo LIZT... hahaha.. asking the seller then


----------



## Palash

Effect Audio's latest Vogue line up is really good, specially the Maestro one for 99$. Check out my full review of 
*EFFECT AUDIO VOGUE – Maestro, Virtuoso, and Grandioso
https://www.audioglorye.com/effect-audio-vogue-maestro-virtuoso-grandioso/*


----------



## subwoof3r

fokta said:


> Typo... my mistake...
> 
> hehehe
> 
> edit : wait, if check inside also mistypo LIZT... hahaha.. asking the seller then


No worries  many chinese sellers use LIZT word instead of LITZ but never knew why. Not sure if it's a new technology or just a typo, so let us know once you will get an answer from your seller


----------



## Krassi (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh nice! Well my pure silver is still amazing but something with copper will come..
That new one from electro Aousti is also the most expensive one now!

@rurika WOW! That looks awesome.. i also thought about getting this soon.. looks better than imagined. The pure silver nearly white looking 8core i got looks so amazing .. well it sounds too ..


oh and interesting what you wrote aboute that hifi enthusiast about my cable 174 
really i dondt want to give this away any more for sure .


----------



## subwoof3r

Just received yesterday my "*NICEHCK 6N UPOCC Copper and Copper-Silver Alloy Mixed Cable Litz*".
Already removed earguides as soon as received (very easy to remove,compared to ISN Audio S4 ones).
Premium looking, well made and finished. Looks like a cable made by Electro Acousti store.
I will make a full review soon, but by waiting, I can confirm say that sound is probably the best I've heard from any other NiceHCK cables I own, and probably my second yet best with ISN Audio S4 
Stay tuned!


----------



## fokta (Oct 4, 2019)

After trying EA Ares II Plus. Since electro Acoustic launch the new Chopper Cable... The price gap getting closer...

Soundwise, Compare to 165, Ares II Plus give more weight and detail in Bass, Fuller Mid, with a bit of sense spark, not detail.
Litz do make better separation so dark background will be present.
Since it used 22AWG, is thick and quite stiff.

well, that's just my 2 cent...

because of these. I order another 165 but 8 core version from Electro Acoustic... Hope it fits me...


----------



## Broquen

subwoof3r said:


> Just received yesterday my "*NICEHCK 6N UPOCC Copper and Copper-Silver Alloy Mixed Cable Litz*".
> Already removed earguides as soon as received (very easy to remove,compared to ISN Audio S4 ones).
> Premium looking, well made and finished. Looks like a cable made by Electro Acousti store.
> I will make a full review soon, but by waiting, I can confirm say that sound is probably the best I've heard from any other NiceHCK cables I own, and probably my second yet best with ISN Audio S4
> Stay tuned!



Good purchase for sure. I own mixed litz version (UPOCC too) and I'm very happy with it. BTW I think I'm nearly done regarding good cables. Will purchase silver plated or gold+silver to EA (more options and like more than NiceHCK ones) in a couple of months and I'll have then one pure copper, one mixed and one silver with litz structure. 
Oh, maybe I'll buy some others, but it will be more a curiosity matter than true need.


----------



## NallyFace

cobrabucket said:


> I ended up getting the BGVP OCC cable for $38. Pretty excited!
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BGV...ionados-MMCX-interchangeable/32961333881.html


Hello, 

I am very tempted by this. What are you feelings now after having it for a while?


----------



## superuser1

NallyFace said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am very tempted by this. What are you feelings now after having it for a while?


The braiding looks extremely tight, probably machine braided, therefore would be stiff!?


----------



## Palash

Finally, after a long wait.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Palash said:


> Finally, after a long wait.



Nice!


----------



## superuser1

Yay!


----------



## Cevisi

Did the adapter change somthingnonnsound due resistence


----------



## subwoof3r

Sharing two little pics to show you guys the wires differences between *ISN Audio S4* and "*NiceHCK 6N UPOCC Copper and Copper-Silver Alloy Mixed Cable Litz"* :


 
*

*


----------



## Palash

subwoof3r said:


> Sharing two little pics to show you guys the wires differences between *ISN Audio S4* and "*NiceHCK 6N UPOCC Copper and Copper-Silver Alloy Mixed Cable Litz"* :
> 
> 
> *
> *


ISN Audio S4 is one of my favorite. I hope they will launch a copper version soon.


----------



## fokta

Palash said:


> ISN Audio S4 is one of my favorite. I hope they will launch a copper version soon.


I thought Penon Fiery was the Chopper version


----------



## Palash

fokta said:


> I thought Penon Fiery was the Chopper version


Yes almost but double the price.


----------



## NickleCo (Oct 7, 2019)

*Stiks Audio Stygian V1*

I would just like to share this marvelous bang for the buck cable made by a local DIYer (Stiks audio) it costs about $120.00.

So far this cable has made my experience with my Angie so much more enjoyable (I was totally fine with JH stock cables but I often get annoyed by how tacky the cables were). With my WM1A on balanced compared to the stock balanced JH cable these sound way more transparent, no more midbass bloom, wider (x,y, and z) soundstage, better treble response, tighter bass response, no more bleed in the mids even at full tilt. An overall brighter more balanced signature (even at 12'o clock).

It's not all fun and games with this cable though. Since it is made from solid core SPC (oh forgot to mention, the fullness of the vocals on this cable is unreal especially considering its an SPC! Which is notorious for being thin-sounding) so ergonomics and suppleness aren't going to be the best here.

It actually reminds me a bit of the effect audio Leonidas ii in terms of resolution (also another strong suit of this cable, it just spews resolution left and right! I often roll my eyes out of enjoyment hearing the vocals produced by this cable lol).

For those curious where I bought them, https://www.facebook.com/stiksaudioph/


----------



## fokta (Oct 7, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> Did the adapter change somthingnonnsound due resistence


Yes, for me. Positive it give additional impedance so can reduce a bit Hiss. Negative, coloring due to impedance, but consider u wont be bother by it..

we just wait Hakuzen's one come, so he can help to measure it.


----------



## Palash

*Want to make a cable so decided to buy this parts form Electro Acousti Store. Anyone tried this combinations?
*


----------



## yancem

Are you doing the assembling/build or are you having them do it for you?  When I get a free moment, I plan on ordering a new cable and want to do a custom length but don't have the tools or expertise to build it myself.  Curious how much they chare for the assembling.


----------



## Broquen

For about 20-25 bucks they assemble it for you. They work very very good and you can ask for custom lengths (you have to order proper cable meters)


----------



## Palash

yancem said:


> Are you doing the assembling/build or are you having them do it for you?  When I get a free moment, I plan on ordering a new cable and want to do a custom length but don't have the tools or expertise to build it myself.  Curious how much they chare for the assembling.


I want to do it myself. I have all the equipment and silver solders.


----------



## hakuzen

added dd adapter to the list.

*12*. dd mini angled...........................52.4...39.4...39.4...39.9
......dd mini angled 2.5-4.4...............52.5...44.9...51.8...68.3
the 2.5mm socket is like those used into sources' cases, so expect longer durability (time will tell).
but the conductivity is very poor. the culprit is the flexible gold plated ribbon/pcb used to connect the contacts (thin and not great material probably).
links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000164103882.html


----------



## Cevisi

hakuzen said:


> added dd adapter to the list.
> 
> *12*. dd mini angled...........................52.4...39.4...39.4...39.9
> ......dd mini angled 2.5-4.4...............52.5...44.9...51.8...68.3
> ...


That are really bad conductivity


----------



## hakuzen

electro acousti has stocked 4.4mm balanced female to 3.5mm single-ended male adapter, and 4.4mm balanced female to 2.5mm balanced male adapter.
guess you can customize the wire to match your cable (in case it uses up-occ wire).
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000231198864.html





i've not found such quality wired adapter (plugs and wire) at taobao.
the nearest i found is this adapter, which uses up-occ wire (but worse than the wire of electro acousti adapter) and it's more expensive (near double the price):
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=574805203213


----------



## Keputs

I have a question here and I hope somebody can help.

I recently bought a kbear 16core QDC cable for my ZSX. However, something seems amiss with the cable pin and iem orientation.

The pins have the L and R guide and so do the ZSX. But, used to the pin directions facing outward, it only fits the curvature of the preformed hook if I plug in the L to the R and vice versa. See attached image.

It doesn't seem to have an effect on the sound and it does fit securely but does it have an actual effect and can it damage my iem or cable?

Thanks guys.


----------



## hakuzen

Keputs said:


> I have a question here and I hope somebody can help.
> 
> I recently bought a kbear 16core QDC cable for my ZSX. However, something seems amiss with the cable pin and iem orientation.
> 
> ...


first, ensure L is left and R is right (i mean the plugs are ok labeled).
if they are wrong, just remember that the letters are interchanged.
if they are ok, you can re-mold the ear guides by using a hair dryer o a hot air gun: heat the ear guides (remove the IEM first), make your desired shape, and let cool them while keeping the new shape.


----------



## Coldheart29

Hey everyone, the cable on my sony mdr 100aap is showing some signs of an imminent failure (it still works, but depending on how i bend the cable near the plug i get more or less volume, not by much, but still noticeable), so i was looking around to find a replacement cable that doesn't cost too much, and found this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32857665494.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.372f2e0eaiShYZ
Was wondering if anyone has had experiences with the brand, and if so, if it's a good one.

Also, any suggestions for other cables to look at for 20€ or under? AFAIK, the plug on the cup side should be the same as used on the sony mdr-1a, a TRRS wired in a L+R+R-L- (respectively) layout, with the plastic part at the base beoing about 5mm in diameter (any larger and it wouldn't go all the way in, as the jack is recessed by about 3mm).


----------



## warriorpoet

This one show up yet?







https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000227749190.html?spm=a2g0s.imconversation.0.0.63953e5fprZuqt

26AWG Cryo Litz


----------



## ddmt

Keputs said:


> I have a question here and I hope somebody can help.
> 
> I recently bought a kbear 16core QDC cable for my ZSX. However, something seems amiss with the cable pin and iem orientation.
> 
> ...



AFAIK, qdc connector is reversed the polarity of the normal 2 pin.


----------



## superuser1

warriorpoet said:


> This one show up yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Special tuning??


----------



## jmpsmash

superuser1 said:


> Special tuning??



Price of entry a bit high, $135 for 4 core and $233 for 8 cores.


----------



## muths66

warriorpoet said:


> This one show up yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought is 25awg?


----------



## fokta

well last time i asked the seller was 25 AWG...
the litz is type 1.

Same price with Griffin from satin Audio, but they use Litz type 4

the 8 core price is a bit too high IMO, if u just add a bit, u get ARES II Plus which  is 22 AWG LITZ 4 core... hehehe.. prob a bit Stiff...

well at least we have choice...


----------



## muths66

fokta said:


> well last time i asked the seller was 25 AWG...
> the litz is type 1.
> 
> Same price with Griffin from satin Audio, but they use Litz type 4
> ...


this using 49strands per core.i like electro workmanship.


----------



## iamkn

Anyone out there whom has tried both of these cables by NiceHCK? How different are they?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_55

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33028628655.html?spm=a2g0s.imconversation.0.0.54293e5fhFj40t


----------



## superuser1

iamkn said:


> Anyone out there whom has tried both of these cables by NiceHCK? How different are they?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_55
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33028628655.html?spm=a2g0s.imconversation.0.0.54293e5fhFj40t


The more expensive one is litz structure therefore i would assume it would have better sonic capabilities.


----------



## iamkn

superuser1 said:


> The more expensive one is litz structure therefore i would assume it would have better sonic capabilities.



 If only someone could measure its impedance level and etc. though. Hakuzen did us well by measuring the less expensive one, and that's one of the top budget ones.


----------



## Broquen

superuser1 said:


> The more expensive one is litz structure therefore i would assume it would have better sonic capabilities.



Hi mate! Litz structure for less than 40 bucks? Can't see it in the description, but sounds strange.


----------



## superuser1

Broquen said:


> Hi mate! Litz structure for less than 40 bucks? Can't see it in the description, but sounds strange.


----------



## Broquen

superuser1 said:


>



Nice catch! Cheaper litz structure cable I've seen. It would be interesting that @hakuzen put his hands on it hehe


----------



## superuser1

Broquen said:


> Nice catch! Cheaper litz structure cable I've seen. It would be interesting that @hakuzen put his hands on it hehe


I totally agree Mate!


----------



## hakuzen (Oct 11, 2019)

i'm going to try this instead: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000097502378.html
4 cores, 23 AWG, 4N OFC copper, litz structure. i prefer it to 16 cores version.
edit: this will be cable 090 in my list.





and the Frozen 7N Single Crystal copper version from electro acousti.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000227749190.html
edit: this will be cable 198 in my list.




i've found some cables lately that use this kind of litz geometry: groups of twisted strands which are twisted between them.
to be full litz, guess the strands have to be enameled individually, like cable 192 (edit: = 6N up-occ litz, not frozen, heavily enameled, the softest and most flexible, superb price of the raw wire..).
saw a cable recently (from a boutique shop) where shielding was covering each group of strands uniquely, not the individual strands.
satin audio provides accurate description of their litz cables structure: from litz 1 to litz 4.


----------



## hakuzen

btw, i've updated the info about cable 194, after getting more info about its composition.
very special wire, from the US, not up-occ. it does contain 7N single crystal copper copper, like i figured after noticing the bass extension and rumble, and pure 5N sterling silver. wide extension also at highs due to flat silver ribbon. very interesting.

*194*. eac 5n ag & 7n occ cu frz 2x2c (silver,eagle,MV): 218..220..99..109 mΩ..[25.1g]..170..166 pF..[120cm]
core OD: 1.65mm. outer diameter: 4mm. length from splitter: 40cm.
5n sterling silver ribbon (65%), 7n occ copper, "double-layer freezing treatment", from the US.
electro acousti shop.
don't know its structure, but it looks like there is an inner conductor, some kind of insulation, and then a layer of braided ribbon (flat wire) of pure silver. so 2 conductors inside each core.
don't know the sleeve material, but guess it's PVC or even teflon, because the wire is stiff and springy, harder than PE sheath.
this topology is different to any other wire i've seen, and the sound you get when using it is also unique. very interesting.

resistance is amazing, very low, for such thickness (specially the ground/negative conductors).
inner conductor is used for one signal, and the braid silver layer for the other.
i was expecting that highs perception would be improved by using flat silver wire. and they are indeed, but the rumble of lows is also remarkable, unexpected from this frozen silver wire (maybe round copper inside?).
edit: yes, description update confirmed it uses copper as well, which explains the bass rumble.
so extension is huge at both sides.
soundstage is wide, and bigger overall than any other cables, but up-occ. same for background noise.
very good sound overall. i have to listen and do more AB to further compare it with up-occ wires.











links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000146981622.html


----------



## Dorokun

Are there any good cables like https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33030782005.html that has a 3.5 mm plug and 0.78 mm 2 pins connectors? My budget is around 10-20$


----------



## progdvd (Oct 11, 2019)

Dorokun said:


> Are there any good cables like https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33030782005.html that has a 3.5 mm plug and 0.78 mm 2 pins connectors? My budget is around 10-20$




I bought the same but 8 core version for my Blon, I didn't wanted extra weight of 16 cores. You can't go wrong with Nicehck.
When I heard how great Blon is now I figure I should have gone with this one:
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32945688424.html


----------



## fokta (Oct 12, 2019)

Local made, 4 core 22 AWG high purity OCC Copper.



compare to ARES II Plus... hmm dark backgrounds and seperation still ARES, since it is Litz...

Bass texture almost the same... 
The only Positive, it costs 1/4 from ARES...
well, we are getting there....


----------



## rurika (Oct 12, 2019)

Just bought another 4.4mm to 4.4mm for an upcoming amp.
I have 8 cores 171 and 175 cables so I ordered the same 4.4mm cables to match my IEM cables.
They ship very fast ... just one day after I ordered the cables.


----------



## iamkn

Dorokun said:


> Are there any good cables like https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33030782005.html that has a 3.5 mm plug and 0.78 mm 2 pins connectors? My budget is around 10-20$



With your budget, I believe this is the most bang for the buck cable that you could get as of now, according to the cable list which Hakuzen has kindly created: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/


----------



## Dorokun

I see, in that case is the 2 pin connectors on the cable I linked is 0.78 mm? It doesn't say anything about the 2 pin connectors' size in the product page. Could anyone confirm what's the 2 pin connector size?


----------



## iamkn

Dorokun said:


> I see, in that case is the 2 pin connectors on the cable I linked is 0.78 mm? It doesn't say anything about the 2 pin connectors' size in the product page. Could anyone confirm what's the 2 pin connector size?



You could ask the seller directly; they might have both 0.75mm and 0.78mm. If they have confirmed this, you probably have to indicate 2pin 0.78mm specifically in your order.


----------



## Dorokun

iamkn said:


> You could ask the seller directly; they might have both 0.75mm and 0.78mm. If they have confirmed this, you probably have to indicate 2pin 0.78mm specifically in your order.


Ahh, somehow that didn't cross my mind. I have asked the seller about this. If they do have 0.78 mm connectors, I'll go ahead and buy it, thanks!


----------



## bobbooo (Oct 12, 2019)

Dorokun said:


> Ahh, somehow that didn't cross my mind. I have asked the seller about this. If they do have 0.78 mm connectors, I'll go ahead and buy it, thanks!



I'd be interested in the answer to this if you could post the seller's reply here? I did buy this cable and it fits and works on my 0.78mm IEM sockets, but is not quite as tight-fitting as my stock cable, so now I'm wondering if the pins on this NiceHCK cable are in fact 0.75mm...


----------



## bogginhead

Have you guys ever purchased a cable from either Ali Express or Amazon that came looking a little different than the pictured cable?  I recently purchased a cable thru Amazon that was like this.  As far as I can tell it's the same wire, but the connectors and 2.5mm TRRS were a different color.  I did ask the seller and they confirmed it was the same cable, but I wanted to ask you guys as well.


----------



## katatonicone1

@hakuzen 
Would you take, I think, your favorite cable in 4 core version in 80$ budget or would you suggest something else ?

US $82 | UP-OCC COPPER litz structure 4Core Upgraded Copper Cable litz 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Earphone Cable MMCX 2PIN https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/qpbt50p6


----------



## superuser1

katatonicone1 said:


> @hakuzen
> Would you take, I think, your favorite cable in 4 core version in 80$ budget or would you suggest something else ?
> 
> US $82 | UP-OCC COPPER litz structure 4Core Upgraded Copper Cable litz 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Earphone Cable MMCX 2PIN https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/qpbt50p6


I think that would depend on what iem you would be using it on!


----------



## katatonicone1

superuser1 said:


> I think that would depend on what iem you would be using it on!


True. I am thinking about Audiosense T800 paired with Fioo M11 and iBasso DC01 for my mobile.


----------



## superuser1

katatonicone1 said:


> True. I am thinking about Audiosense T800 paired with Fioo M11 and iBasso DC01 for my mobile.


I would say, subjected to correction by @hakuzen that the pure copper you chose would suit the best.


----------



## hakuzen

katatonicone1 said:


> @hakuzen
> Would you take, I think, your favorite cable in 4 core version in 80$ budget or would you suggest something else ?
> 
> 
> ...





superuser1 said:


> I would say, subjected to correction by @hakuzen that the pure copper you chose would suit the best.


I agree. Any up-occ cable containing copper will pair well with that combo.


----------



## Dorokun

bobbooo said:


> I'd be interested in the answer to this if you could post the seller's reply here? I did buy this cable and it fits and works on my 0.78mm IEM sockets, but is not quite as tight-fitting as my stock cable, so now I'm wondering if the pins on this NiceHCK cable are in fact 0.75mm...


The seller said it's 0.78 mm. I just placed the order after that and waiting for it to arrive. AliExpress sure does take their time in shipping.


----------



## bobbooo (Oct 15, 2019)

Dorokun said:


> The seller said it's 0.78 mm. I just placed the order after that and waiting for it to arrive. AliExpress sure does take their time in shipping.



Great, thanks for letting me know. It's a brilliant cable, I'm sure you'll be very happy with it - great conductivity (i.e. low resistance), lightweight, soft and supple. All for $10, incredible value. No need to spend any more than that on an IEM cable - essentially just a short, thin piece of wire. 

It has a mature, understated look as well, unlike a lot of the gaudy and brash IEM cables you see, where you're paying sometimes over 10x more for primarily just audio jewellery/bling.


----------



## superuser1




----------



## bobbooo (Oct 15, 2019)

progdvd said:


> I bought the same but 8 core version for my Blon, I didn't wanted extra weight of 16 cores. You can't go wrong with Nicehck.
> When I heard how great Blon is now I figure I should have gone with this one:
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32945688424.html



If you'd gone for the one in that link, at $55 you would have paid almost 7 times more for a cable with worse conductivity (50% higher resistance) than the 8 core one I believe you got (https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32971728152.html). Price often does not correlate with performance. You made the right choice 

The 16 core version does have slightly better conductivity (lower resistance) than your 8 core cable though, and is only 3.6g heavier.


----------



## Kal El

hakuzen said:


> added dd adapter to the list.
> 
> *12*. dd mini angled...........................52.4...39.4...39.4...39.9
> ......dd mini angled 2.5-4.4...............52.5...44.9...51.8...68.3
> ...



Hi @hakuzen! What do you think about iBasso CA02 vs this dd DJ44A? iBasso surely is more awkward, but I'm only interested in sound quality.


----------



## hakuzen (Oct 15, 2019)

Kal El said:


> Hi @hakuzen! What do you think about iBasso CA02 vs this dd DJ44A? iBasso surely is more awkward, but I'm only interested in sound quality.


I haven't tried iBasso CA02.
The adapters I've tried and measured are these: jack adapters (measurements, pics, and links)
There is equivalent 4.4mm male to 2.5mm female model for most of them.
I can't recommend dd adapter because it has too high resistance. Guess iBasso CA02 will be better sound wise, but it's an straight adapter (long result).


----------



## subwoof3r (Oct 16, 2019)

Just posting a little update about my ISN Audio S4 cable : I unscrewed both MMCX connectors and I saw that the R (right) side looks like the positive is not really well soldered. I attached a little pic to show you guys, not sure we can see it well (its at upper), but the solder does just barely enter in contact with positive. Strangely and happily, no sonical difference thought between L & R. I will maybe re-solder that properly in the next few days (everything is very accessible and repairable on this cable, so that's nice).


----------



## bobbooo

subwoof3r said:


> Just posting a little update about my ISN Audio S4 cable : I unscrewed both MMCX connectors and I saw that the R (right) side looks like the negative (or positive, will check that later) is not really well soldered. I attached a little pic to show you guys, not sure we can see it well (its at upper), but the solder does just barely enter in contact. Strangely, no difference of sound thought. I will maybe re-solder that properly in the next few days (everything is very accessible and repairable on this cable, so that's nice).



Just goes to show, higher price does not necessarily equate to better quality.


----------



## superuser1

bobbooo said:


> Just goes to show, higher price does not necessarily equate to better quality.


I agree... some electro acoustic cables have the L and R to the inside instead of the outside. I didn't expect this from the guy who is usually good with his craftsmanship.


----------



## Cevisi

That is craftmanship you dont have to turn around the iem to look wich side it is you can see it from the side how you will actually put it in 

And it looks cleaner for the people who see you wear it


----------



## superuser1

Cevisi said:


> That is craftmanship you dont have to turn around the iem to look wich side it is you can see it from the side how you will actually put it in
> 
> And it looks cleaner for the people who see you wear it


Yes i thought of that too ... it looks cleaner but not all have the same ... colour coding is the best option IMO. Also there should be consistency if its indeed intentional.


----------



## muths66

Cevisi said:


> That is craftmanship you dont have to turn around the iem to look wich side it is you can see it from the side how you will actually put it in
> 
> And it looks cleaner for the people who see you wear it


i have a few cables from electro i really like how they done it. sound so good.


----------



## hakuzen

superuser1 said:


> I agree... some electro acoustic cables have the L and R to the inside instead of the outside. I didn't expect this from the guy who is usually good with his craftsmanship.


all the cables from electro i've measured are 100% consistent about terminations polarity.
positive signal is always inside, in mmcx and 2pins; in the case of 2pins, positive is interior respect the curve of the ear guides, which is the polarity most used by iem.


----------



## superuser1

hakuzen said:


> all the cables from electro i've measured are 100% consistent about terminations polarity.
> positive signal is always inside, in mmcx and 2pins; in the case of 2pins, positive is interior respect the curve of the ear guides, which is the polarity most used by iem.


i didn't mean polarity, i meant the L and R markings on the inside


----------



## muths66

superuser1 said:


> i didn't mean polarity, i meant the L and R markings on the inside


mine does not have the word but got colour indicator


----------



## linkzex (Oct 16, 2019)

Is there a 2 pin cable that doesn't have preformed ear hooks? I want to wear my iem drop down, is there a good cable that allows that flexibility

Or is there a hack to straighten the preformed ear hooks?


----------



## hakuzen

linkzex said:


> Is there a 2 pin cable that doesn't have preformed ear hooks? I want to wear my iem drop down, is there a good cable that allows that flexibility
> 
> Or is there a hack to straighten the preformed ear hooks?


if you look some pages of this thread or my list of cables, sure you'll find some cables without ear hooks.
plastic molded ear hooks can be re-shaped and straighten by applying some heat and holding desired shape while getting cold.


----------



## 1Q84 (Oct 17, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> btw, i've updated the info about cable 194, after getting more info about its composition.
> very special wire, from the US, not up-occ. it does contain 7N single crystal copper copper, like i figured after noticing the bass extension and rumble, and pure 5N sterling silver. wide extension also at highs due to flat silver ribbon. very interesting.
> 
> *194*. eac 5n ag & 7n occ cu frz 2x2c (silver,eagle,MV): 218..220..99..109 mΩ..[25.1g]..170..166 pF..[120cm]
> ...


So this is a viable contender to cable 175 for the most flexible cable soundwise?


----------



## RikudouGoku

alright I am looking for a RCA to RCA cabel that I can use for my new Amp ( JDS Labs Atom) that will connect to my Asus Xonar U7 soundcard with the Swan m10 2.1 speakers. Any recommendations? Or is there no difference in sound when it comes to RCA cables? ( I can hear differences in iem cables but havent tried RCA)


----------



## Stfr1908

Just purchased a customized cable from Null audio.
https://www.null-audio.com/collecti...e-series-mkii-replacement-cable-for-earphones

Anybody got some experience with this company?


----------



## fokta

RikudouGoku said:


> alright I am looking for a RCA to RCA cabel that I can use for my new Amp ( JDS Labs Atom) that will connect to my Asus Xonar U7 soundcard with the Swan m10 2.1 speakers. Any recommendations? Or is there no difference in sound when it comes to RCA cables? ( I can hear differences in iem cables but havent tried RCA)


what I understand just get as short as possible to prevent interference... 
search for Ghentaudio... 

just wait for other to also fill in


----------



## bobbooo (Oct 17, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> alright I am looking for a RCA to RCA cabel that I can use for my new Amp ( JDS Labs Atom) that will connect to my Asus Xonar U7 soundcard with the Swan m10 2.1 speakers. Any recommendations? Or is there no difference in sound when it comes to RCA cables? ( I can hear differences in iem cables but havent tried RCA)



There'll be no audible difference between cables, as shown in this video:



From the video's press release:

"To prove the point that inexpensive wires pass audio identically to very expensive wires, Winer made a video showing his Null Tester device comparing four RCA wires ranging in price from less than US$5 to US$700. The video first explains null testing in detail, and how the Null Tester itself works, then proceeds to a live demonstration of the wire comparisons. In every case the nulled residual signals were below the noise level of the testing device, proving for certain that music sent down both wires arrived the same at the other end, with no possible audible difference. These comparisons use RCA signal wires, but the conclusion applies equally to other wire types because it proves what audio engineers have known for years: there is no magic, and everything about wire can be fully understood using the standard known parameters."


----------



## yancem

So finally bit the bullet and ordered a cable from AliExpress.  Decided to go with an inexpensive stock cable I have seen recommended in this thread (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...1.0&pvid=9843bf35-8b23-46c3-82af-f96b788fb03f).  I still want to order a custom wire so that I can use a bluetooth dongle but thought it would be best to try out a stock cable before I got into special orders.  Have to admit I'm a little nervous ordering from China.  Have had some issues from some Amazon orders coming from there in the past so I figured start simple and cheap and move on from there.


----------



## CoiL (Oct 17, 2019)

NVM ...don`t want to cause flaming.


----------



## hakuzen

1Q84 said:


> So this is a viable contender to cable 175 for the most flexible cable soundwise?


yes, cable 194 is very versatile, like 175. both are pure silver + copper hybrids, so the result perception is balanced (not brighter, not darker, large extension at both ends)


----------



## hakuzen

RikudouGoku said:


> alright I am looking for a RCA to RCA cabel that I can use for my new Amp ( JDS Labs Atom) that will connect to my Asus Xonar U7 soundcard with the Swan m10 2.1 speakers. Any recommendations? Or is there no difference in sound when it comes to RCA cables? ( I can hear differences in iem cables but havent tried RCA)


I've been using Ghentaudio cables for interconnect.
Most use Canare Star Quad wire, some Mogami, some Choseal. Plugs from various brands. You can't be wrong with Ghent's cables.
But i'm replacing some of them with DIY cables using Neotech wire.


----------



## courierdriver

yancem said:


> So finally bit the bullet and ordered a cable from AliExpress.  Decided to go with an inexpensive stock cable I have seen recommended in this thread (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...1.0&pvid=9843bf35-8b23-46c3-82af-f96b788fb03f).  I still want to order a custom wire so that I can use a bluetooth dongle but thought it would be best to try out a stock cable before I got into special orders.  Have to admit I'm a little nervous ordering from China.  Have had some issues from some Amazon orders coming from there in the past so I figured start simple and cheap and move on from there.


Congrats on your purchase! That's a decent quality cheap cable. I have the same on my NX7 and bought a second silver plated one for my TFZ No.3. Both are well built and have good quality connectors. I also like that they both have a chin slider...not important for some, but it is for me. Cable coils up decent and isn't too "janky". In other words, it doesn't keep it's coiled up shape for very long after you remove it and the iem from its case. So, just out of curiosity...what iems will you use that cable with?


----------



## lushblush (Oct 17, 2019)

i got this trn cable for my blon 03 and while i'm loving this tangle-free life, much like the stock cable, the preformed earhook curves way too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... is there any way i can loosen up the curve? the end of the earhook practically digs into the bottom of my ear. it's not really the most comfortable feeling out there.

edit: just read Post #2869, maybe i'll give that a shot



linkzex said:


> Is there a 2 pin cable that doesn't have preformed ear hooks? I want to wear my iem drop down, is there a good cable that allows that flexibility
> 
> Or is there a hack to straighten the preformed ear hooks?



i actually ripped apart the earhooks on my stock blon 03 cables using a xacto knife because it kept getting tangled up. was a bit time consuming though and i regretted it in the end lol.


----------



## courierdriver

lushblush said:


> i got this trn cable for my blon 03 and while i'm loving this tangle-free life, much like the stock cable, the preformed earhook curves way too much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use a hairdryer and heat up the earhooks, while bending them in your preferred position. It's an easy mod, and less risky than possibly accidentally cutting any wires with a knife. A portable torch or cigarette lighter will also work, but just be sure to keep those devices far enough away from the cables to not scorch or damage the wires. A hairdryer works best, imho.


----------



## yancem

courierdriver said:


> Congrats on your purchase! That's a decent quality cheap cable. I have the same on my NX7 and bought a second silver plated one for my TFZ No.3. Both are well built and have good quality connectors. I also like that they both have a chin slider...not important for some, but it is for me. Cable coils up decent and isn't too "janky". In other words, it doesn't keep it's coiled up shape for very long after you remove it and the iem from its case. So, just out of curiosity...what iems will you use that cable with?



I have a pair of Heir Audio A4's.  They are getting up in age but still work well.  The original wire is having some issues though as the left one cuts out periodically.  I think it getting snagged on my desk chair's armrest so often has taken its toll.  I know it is the cable because I switched the wires on the ciems and the other side started cutting out.  That's why I want to get a bluetooth dongle and a shorter cable.  If this one works out well, then I'll custom order a shorter one soon.


----------



## linkzex

hakuzen said:


> if you look some pages of this thread or my list of cables, sure you'll find some cables without ear hooks.
> plastic molded ear hooks can be re-shaped and straighten by applying some heat and holding desired shape while getting cold.


heat worked thank you I just use a hair dryer


----------



## linkzex (Oct 18, 2019)

what's the point of these premolded ear hooks anyway. doesn't seem to give much in term of comfort compared to just not having them.Plus I can still wear them over ear without the ear hook


----------



## fokta

This local Made Cable, really good looking... needs a lot of light to get the charm...


----------



## superuser1

fokta said:


> This local Made Cable, really good looking... needs a lot of light to get the charm...


Get rid of that DD adapter


----------



## fokta

superuser1 said:


> Get rid of that DD adapter


hehehe... Well it has a purpose... which is make this pair looks Wonderful...


----------



## staticV3 (Oct 19, 2019)

I think I found the best cable for BL-03 under 50€. And it's only 30! (EDIT: link removed, banned seller. NVM!)


----------



## superuser1

staticV3 said:


> I think I found the best cable for BL-03 under 50€. And it's only 30! https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_4,searchweb201603_55


That's a banned seller and i suggest you remove the link.


----------



## staticV3

Thank you for telling me and sorry!


----------



## Palash

hakuzen said:


> added dd adapter to the list.
> 
> *12*. dd mini angled...........................52.4...39.4...39.4...39.9
> ......dd mini angled 2.5-4.4...............52.5...44.9...51.8...68.3
> ...


If we look into any circuit board, we can see much more thinner tracks from amp chip to the 3.5 mm socket. When the length of the track or cable is short the thickness of the connecting cable or ribbon doesn't really matters.


----------



## hakuzen

Palash said:


> If we look into any circuit board, we can see much more thinner tracks from amp chip to the 3.5 mm socket. When the length of the track or cable is short the thickness of the connecting cable or ribbon doesn't really matters.


yes. i like to pursue for the lowest output impedance. the lower, the better. i agree 50mOhm is not much, specially if compared to an output impedance of the amplifier+tracks of 2ohm (2000mOhm), for example.
but if i managed to have and use sources with around 50-100mOhm output impedance, and i'm using cables around 130mOhm, i prefer using a 10-15mOhm adapter (usual) rather than a 50mOhm one (DD).
it's a matter of proportion.
about sound, i've not tried dd adapter, to check if there is any audible loss. i've heard two people who tell they notice some kind of sound degradation when using some adapters.


----------



## fokta (Oct 19, 2019)

Regarding DD Jack adapter,
I find it makes coloring in sound... but only in small marginal.
but again this is based on my pairing. which can be different.

If put soundwise aside, It is a very attractive looking adapter, that even common people notice after cable
just my 5 cents

edit : I need to re review my statement above...
 
since I have other 2.5 to 3.5 Jack adapter from Dunu. I just do a short impression...
- sound coloring, between the two, not much different except if you really that Purist...
- Dunu adapter seems more louder (around 5-10%) then DD Jack. Since I dont have any tools to meassure, so my assuming, Dunu have lower impedance.


----------



## Palash

hakuzen said:


> yes. i like to pursue for the lowest output impedance. the lower, the better. i agree 50mOhm is not much, specially if compared to an output impedance of the amplifier+tracks of 2ohm (2000mOhm), for example.
> but if i managed to have and use sources with around 50-100mOhm output impedance, and i'm using cables around 130mOhm, i prefer using a 10-15mOhm adapter (usual) rather than a 50mOhm one (DD).
> it's a matter of proportion.
> about sound, i've not tried dd adapter, to check if there is any audible loss. i've heard two people who tell they notice some kind of sound degradation when using some adapters.


Haven't seen any sound degradation yet, let's see how it works with more sensitive IEMS.


----------



## Cevisi

superuser1 said:


> That's a banned seller and i suggest you remove the link.


Why is this seller banned i bought the same cable from this seller and everthing was ok ?


----------



## fokta (Oct 19, 2019)

Additional short Impression,
Been listening focusly between Local made OFC Copper 22 AWG, with 165 cable (UP-OCC Copper cyro 26AWG) ...





above : 165 ; Bottom : Local 22AWG OFC copper.

Conclusion... 165 still better, if you want a better separation between Mid Bass and Sub Bass, with additional better Upper Vocal/Mid.
While Local 22AWG, give you better Mid Bass only...
@hakuzen, yes, UPOCC is a good material cable.



That's my morning session in the weekend... my children have awaken, so back to reality


----------



## superuser1

Cevisi said:


> Why is this seller banned i bought the same cable from this seller and everthing was ok ?


You should read the link in @Slater sig to know the full story!

About DD Design adapter when testing with KXXS and NC5v2 i felt in comparison to the litz up-occ adapter the dynamism was less as well as the top end sparkle. Maybe my ears are effed up but that's what i hear. Also tried with King Pro and the same results. I must add that DD in comparison to fiio and ibasso adapters don't sound that much different. Also i think they are beautiful looking and have a great design.


----------



## hakuzen

superuser1 said:


> You should read the link in @Slater sig to know the full story!
> 
> About DD Design adapter when testing with KXXS and NC5v2 i felt in comparison to the litz up-occ adapter the dynamism was less as well as the top end sparkle. Maybe my ears are effed up but that's what i hear. Also tried with King Pro and the same results. I must add that DD in comparison to fiio and ibasso adapters don't sound that much different. Also i think they are beautiful looking and have a great design.


yea, that's another matter: material quality of wire and solders. if possible, i also prefer up-occ wire and silver solders, although it is 1-1.5cm.
i'm using some balun adapters for measuring and, although two baluns resistance is lower than 15mOhm, i wouldn't use them for listening to music. the short wire inside is not good quality


----------



## hakuzen

Palash said:


> If we look into any circuit board, we can see much more thinner tracks from amp chip to the 3.5 mm socket. When the length of the track or cable is short the thickness of the connecting cable or ribbon doesn't really matters.



from 4:00..
if you can do it, better use a point to point good quality wire, rather than a thin track on PCB. it will sound better surely. if you use the track, try to use the best and thickest copper you can. i'm afraid the tracks in the DD adapter are not so good. but hey, the look and form factor is great.


----------



## Palash

hakuzen said:


> from 4:00..
> if you can do it, better use a point to point good quality wire, rather than a thin track on PCB. it will sound better surely. if you use the track, try to use the best and thickest copper you can. i'm afraid the tracks in the DD adapter are not so good. but hey, the look and form factor is great.



Cable instead of PCB is a ridiculous idea. With this theory audio circuit with through the hole component should sound better than SMD component. Don't want to break one of them, otherwise i would surely opened and measured the ribbon too.


----------



## hakuzen

Palash said:


> Cable instead of PCB is a ridiculous idea. With this theory audio circuit with through the hole component should sound better than SMD component. Don't want to break one of them, otherwise i would surely opened and measured the ribbon too.


of course it's a ridiculous idea when making hundreds of tiny amplifiers. prone to more errors, etc.
but PCB tracks into an adapter???
it's not needed you break the adapter to measure, you can trust my measurements


----------



## subwoof3r (Oct 21, 2019)

Do someone please have a recommendation on where to buy a good 2Pin to MMCX adapter ?
I would like to try all my MMCX cables into 2Pin socket from my IEM (NiceHCK DB3), if possible

_*edit* : I found *THIS*, but isn't it a bit expensive?_


----------



## Palash

subwoof3r said:


> Do someone please have a recommendation on where to buy a good 2Pin to MMCX adapter ?
> I would like to try all my MMCX cables into 2Pin socket from my IEM (NiceHCK DB3), if possible
> 
> _*edit* : I found *THIS*, but isn't it a bit expensive?_


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000240601042.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.45.3ad31466NPodbT
This one only 10$


----------



## thi181

I am looking for a cable for my massdrop plus for under €100 does someone have a recommendation  for a good cable ?


----------



## hakuzen (Oct 22, 2019)

these adapters


subwoof3r said:


> Do someone please have a recommendation on where to buy a good 2Pin to MMCX adapter ?
> I would like to try all my MMCX cables into 2Pin socket from my IEM (NiceHCK DB3), if possible
> 
> _*edit* : I found *THIS*, but isn't it a bit expensive?_





Palash said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000240601042.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.45.3ad31466NPodbT
> This one only 10$


the one suggested by Palash is the best price decent adapter, it's lower than half usual price for that adapter. guess it's the first time i see a reasonable price for these kind of adapters.

if you prefer angled adapter or higher quality overall, these have very good quality: egger hard resin, thicker and more durable than the plastic of cheaper adapters, gold plated copper contacts, silver solder.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32987522204.html
but $60!??
you can find them at various shops of taobao for around $20 (+agent's cut + shipping costs)


----------



## bobbooo (Oct 23, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> of course it's a ridiculous idea when making hundreds of tiny amplifiers. prone to more errors, etc.
> but PCB tracks into an adapter???
> it's not needed you break the adapter to measure, you can trust my measurements



I don't think anyone doubts your measurements. What we should all doubt however, are claims made by Paul McGowan of PS Audio, who you linked to in that video. This is a man who has said that there can be differences in the signal transmission of cables that are not electrical, see here:



What does he think carries the signal down a wire apart from electrons? Magical fairy dust? He's either completely deluded, or more likely, is peddling this nonsense in order to market snake oil products, such as his $1200 2-meter power cord (https://www.thecableco.com/perfectwave-ac-12-power-cord.html) with Premium Audiophile features such as "rectangular conductors for midrange performance". It's just utter nonsense.

When we look at sources of information, we should always first ask ourselves, could this person gain (or lose) by presenting (or denying) the particular claim in question. If the answer is yes (as it is in this case), this source cannot be fully trusted, without at the very least corroboration from other sources with no vested interest in the area.


----------



## tiamor988

hakuzen said:


> these adapters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you give the link for searches in taobao. I cannot speak or write in Chinese. I search with no luck.


----------



## subwoof3r

Palash said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000240601042.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.45.3ad31466NPodbT
> This one only 10$





hakuzen said:


> these adapters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your recommendations,
Angled should be nice since I will use it for IEMs but the 60$ price is just crazy..  I was angry with electro acousti store so not sure I should buy from this store again but the price is really tempting. I will see then  many thanks again


----------



## SinisterDev

Lol. I know this is DEFINITELY not a bang-for-your-buck cable, but I was shopping around for one and came across this brand I've never seen before.... Are my eyes deceiving me, or is this really a $7,000 cable?! 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/edta06la


----------



## hakuzen

tiamor988 said:


> Can you give the link for searches in taobao. I cannot speak or write in Chinese. I search with no luck.


search for "mmcx 0.78", it works


----------



## rurika (Oct 22, 2019)

SinisterDev said:


> Lol. I know this is DEFINITELY not a bang-for-your-buck cable, but I was shopping around for one and came across this brand I've never seen before.... Are my eyes deceiving me, or is this really a $7,000 cable?!
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/edta06la


That's the price purposely for AD.

 Anyway just order a gold plate cable 4C with pure silver 4C. Really interest to know how it will sound.


----------



## Palash

subwoof3r said:


> Many thanks for your recommendations,
> Angled should be nice since I will use it for IEMs but the 60$ price is just crazy..  I was angry with electro acousti store so not sure I should buy from this store again but the price is really tempting. I will see then  many thanks again


Yes, I am also not happy with electro acoustic seller. Ordered some plugs and connector twice and every after 6 days of processing time item not shipped and order cancelled. Now he is telling me to reorder. Waiting for the refund.


----------



## thi181 (Oct 22, 2019)

Does any have a good recommendation for a 0.78 mm 2-pin 3.5mm iem cable?


----------



## fokta

My 165 8 core version arrived...


  

Below, compare to 165 8 core (above) with 4 core (below). Somehow felt the 8 core is Thinner.. need to measure it... 
 

Sound Impression will follow later...


----------



## muths66

My electro acoustic family. 

tks for rencomend by hazuken.


----------



## rurika

muths66 said:


> My electro acoustic family. tks for rencomend by hazuken.


Is the top left 171 or 165 ?    How the top middle (gold plate + silver) compare to the top left ?
Is the top right this cable https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000227749190.html ?   How is it when compare to the top left (165 or 171) ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## muths66 (Oct 22, 2019)

rurika said:


> Is the top left 171 or 165 ?    How the top middle (gold plate + silver) compare to the top left ?
> Is the top right this cable https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000227749190.html ?   How is it when compare to the top left (165 or 171) ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


top left is 171.I would say they each would give every own kind of sound signature.I know i never regret getting them. They never fail me.


----------



## fokta (Oct 22, 2019)

rurika said:


> Is the top left 171 or 165 ?    How the top middle (gold plate + silver) compare to the top left ?
> Is the top right this cable https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000227749190.html ?   How is it when compare to the top left (165 or 171) ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


let me clarify, 165 / 172 is 4 core. While 171 is 8 core. the 4 core version is 170.
need @hakuzen to clarify this also.

I believe there's no number for 165/172 in 8 core.

I got 175. what I exp is, Litz Cable will give you better separation, so you will also feel darker background... but U will fell Recess Mid / Vocal.

Non Litz, like 165/172, also alrd give good separation and dark background, but not as good as Litz version... Yet the Mid not as recess as LitZ Version.

Both Mid/Vocal still detail...
Again IMHO... and based on my pairing DAP and IEM...

175 (up) & 165 8 core ver. (Down)


----------



## rurika (Oct 22, 2019)

I think you can customize them whatever you want by talk with them before placing an order. That's what I've done.
I have 171 8 cores and 175 8 cores but my 175 is blue skin copper (same material like 171 but with blue skin sleeve)
I just curious about how the thick cable on the right top sounds ... I also order the middle top (gold plate + silver) and it's incoming (most of reviews are talk about it's great with vocal though)


----------



## bogginhead

Slater said:


> So you’re going to a balanced source?
> 
> Do you know what the pin arrangement  weds to be? Because they’re not all the same.


Sorry for the delay in replying to you on this, Slater!  I ended up putting the adapter and soldering iron up for a while, because frustration lol.  And now I've apparently decided to give it another go.  As far as I know, it needs to be the A&K pin arrangement?  It will be used with the Nano Black Label however; I may be wrong.  I can figure out what's what with my multimeter, but I'm not sure about the ground and the sleeve wires.  I purchased a 2.5mm TRRS balun thinking it might help some.


----------



## muths66

rurika said:


> I think you can customize them whatever you want by talk with them before placing an order. That's what I've done.
> I have 171 8 cores and 175 8 cores but my 175 is blue skin copper (same material like 171 but with blue skin sleeve)
> I just curious about how the thick cable on the right top sounds ... I also order the middle top (gold plate + silver) and it's incoming (most of reviews are talk about it's great with vocal though)


24k give me insane details of everything


----------



## gourab1995

Any suggestions for a under 10$ L-shape 3.5mm cable with a mic thats on aliexpress?


----------



## superuser1 (Oct 23, 2019)

I dont know about the quality but here is one.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33013862056.html




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32862073040.html




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000089650558.html


----------



## hakuzen

thi181 said:


> I am looking for a cable for my massdrop plus for under €100 does someone have a recommendation  for a good cable ?





thi181 said:


> Does any have a good recommendation for a 0.78 mm 2-pin 3.5mm iem cable?


you can surf through my List of cables. many cables could fit your needs. pics, impressions, and links can be found in the according sections.



bogginhead said:


> Anyone here have any idea on how to reterminate a 2.5mm TRRS female to 3.5mm TRS male?  It's an 8-core adapter and I'm trying switch the 3.5mm TRS end to a 3.5mm TRRS plug (I'm pretty sure it needs to be wired Astell and Kern pinout).  I have a good working multimeter, but the biggest issue for me is that every wire is the same color (silver-plated wire), and it looks like the replacement 3.5mm TRRS plug I purchased has the ground on the backside of the other 3 rings; never seen one like this before.
> 
> When I check it with a multimeter, I'm getting 2 L positive, 2 right positive, 2 ground positive, and 2 sleeve positive.  Is this right?  Should I go ahead and attach 2 of each to their corresponding rings / spots?  I still haven't been able to find the Astell and Kern pinout for the part of the plug where I'll be soldering to.  Any help is greatly appreciated!





bogginhead said:


> Sorry for the delay in replying to you on this, Slater!  I ended up putting the adapter and soldering iron up for a while, because frustration lol.  And now I've apparently decided to give it another go.  As far as I know, it needs to be the A&K pin arrangement?  It will be used with the Nano Black Label however; I may be wrong.  I can figure out what's what with my multimeter, but I'm not sure about the ground and the sleeve wires.  I purchased a 2.5mm TRRS balun thinking it might help some.


the 2.5mm TRRS balun will be a great help in your case, to distinguish the cores.

ifi nano black uses 3.5mm TRS/TRRS sockets. due to this dual option, the pins are probably L+, R+, L-, R- (TRRS).
your 2.5mm TRRS socket is probably R-, R+, R-, L- (TRRS), most standard type.
balun 2.5mm TRRS is labeled L,R,V,Gnd (TRRS).

to identify the signals carried by each wire, plug the balun into the 2.5mm TRRS socket of your adapter. with the multimeter, one lead into a balun contact, the other touching a wire:
balun V label is ring2, so L+ signal. locate the 2 matching wires. they have to be soldered to tip of 3.5mm TRRS plug, which is the last tiny contact, far from the jack (L+).
balun R label is ring1, so R+ signal. locate the 2 matching wires. they have to be soldered to ring1 of 3.5mm TRRS plug, which is the middle contact (R+).
balun Gnd label is sleeve, so L- signal. locate the 2 matching wires. they have to be soldered to ring2 of 3.5mm TRRS plug, which is the first contact, nearest to the jack (L-).
balun L label is tip, so R- signal. locate the 2 matching wires. they have to be soldered to sleeve of 3.5mm TRRS plug (R-).


----------



## fokta

Short comparing between 165 (8c) with 175.

bear in mind, my Taste is Warm with detail. 
165 (8core) :
- Bass : Sub bass and Mid Bass good separation, with more punchy Mid Bass. 
- Vocal : Not too recess, especially at Female vocal / Hi Mid. Dynamic Top notch especially at Mid centric Song (accoustic or live music) 
- Treble : Less clarity and airy feeling, soundstage still wide.

175 :
- Bass : Sub bass at it finest, very good rumble. a bit less mid Bass, but it gave better texture. 
- Vocal : my downside, female vocal felt recess even sometime overlay with Lo High/treble. 
Dynamic still top notch. 
- treble : Really sparkling... Airy with clarity edge. 
If only tried just a while, It make my IEM V shaped... 
Overall 175 still better compare 165 (8 core). 
but since my Taste is Warm, and I prefer vocal not to recess, so 165 (8C) will be my pairing for now... 

@hakuzen plz make a number for 165 (8c)...

P.S : this is based on my pairing also my taste of songs... and Litz make Mid feel recess, so for this pairing non Litz will be my way... 
Cheers


----------



## rcoleman1

@hakuzen I have Tansio Mirai TSMR-4 Pro and I was considering an upgrade to the 175 hybrid. Would appreciate any thoughts. And also it a "soft" cable? Thanks.


----------



## muths66

rcoleman1 said:


> @hakuzen I have Tansio Mirai TSMR-4 Pro and I was considering an upgrade to the 175 hybrid. Would appreciate any thoughts. And also it a "soft" cable? Thanks.


Is quite soft for me.


----------



## hakuzen

fokta said:


> Short comparing between 165 (8c) with 175.
> 
> bear in mind, my Taste is Warm with detail.
> 165 (8core) :
> ...


thanks for the comparison!
i've assigned 179 number to the 165/172 8 cores version.



rcoleman1 said:


> @hakuzen I have Tansio Mirai TSMR-4 Pro and I was considering an upgrade to the 175 hybrid. Would appreciate any thoughts. And also it a "soft" cable? Thanks.


yes, it is soft and reasonably flexible. still my fav sound wise


----------



## superuser1

fokta said:


> Short comparing between 165 (8c) with 175.
> 
> bear in mind, my Taste is Warm with detail.
> 165 (8core) :
> ...


Great impressions!
What are those on the solaris?


----------



## hakuzen (Oct 26, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> Great impressions!
> What are those on the solaris?


it's custom cable 179 (new in the list). 8 cores version of 165/172, frozen up-occ copper 26awg (23awg/signal) no litz. added it to pics, comments, and links sections of the list.


----------



## fokta

superuser1 said:


> Great impressions!
> What are those on the solaris?


if you refer to the round metalic things on the housing, its Rosenkranz sticker... hehehe.. it's another snake oil... well I used this to control Vibration, so it made the frequency thighter.


----------



## PhonoPhi

hakuzen said:


> thanks for the comparison!
> i've assigned 179 number to the 165/172 8 cores version.


One day you may consider more informative nomenclature for your impressive comprehensive database.
E.g. #-X-Y-Z-S
Where # will indicate # of cores;
Y - gauge; Z - material and S, possibly the source/store.


----------



## hakuzen

PhonoPhi said:


> One day you may consider more informative nomenclature for your impressive comprehensive database.
> E.g. #-X-Y-Z-S
> Where # will indicate # of cores;
> Y - gauge; Z - material and S, possibly the source/store.


this is a good idea.
i didn't expect to add so many cables to the list.
however, it's easy to find that info of the cable by locating the cable number in this list:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/#post-14985614

for example, cable 171. you find 2 entries in that list quickly:
171. eac 7n upocc cu lz frz 8c (copper,eagle,MV)..........133..143..132..142..[30.5]..121..111..[117]
171. eac 7n upocc cu lz frz 8c (blue,eagle,MV)..............156/133..162/154..145/132..184/152..[31.8/30.5]..134/121..131/111..[136/117] mmcxLongCable/2pin
here you can find most the info you wanted (brand/shop, if any, material, number of cores, resistance, weight, capacitance, length..).
the order criteria is resistance/meter.

the problem is locating the pics, comments, and links of the cable in the according sections.
first i ordered them by resistance/meter in these sections as well, but after noticing different quality of sound due to materials used, thought the first sections should summarize the best quality cables, sound wise, in my opinion.


----------



## CobraMan

hakuzen said:


> this is a good idea.
> i didn't expect to add so many cables to the list.
> however, it's easy to find that info of the cable by locating the cable number in this list:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/#post-14985614
> ...


I find it helpful to use Ctrl+F (find on this page) and enter "171." which will then scroll down to the next occurrence of that text which is usually the detailed pictures and where to buy links.  Sometimes it might stop at a measurement value that happens to match, etc - but overall works well.

I do like the idea of building in significance to the naming convention digits but this is a lot of work on top of the phenomenal job hakuzen has already done for us all.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## hakuzen

CobraMan said:


> I find it helpful to use Ctrl+F (find on this page) and enter "171." which will then scroll down to the next occurrence of that text which is usually the detailed pictures and where to buy links.  Sometimes it might stop at a measurement value that happens to match, etc - but overall works well.
> 
> I do like the idea of building in significance to the naming convention digits but this is a lot of work on top of the phenomenal job hakuzen has already done for us all.
> 
> ...


nice!
this should be the best way to locate the cable into pics, comments, and links sections


----------



## staticV3

what about making a Google spreadsheet? That way, adding new entries is easy/not messy and users could sort/filter the list as they like. I'd gladly help you with making one, hakuzen. (this stuff is really fun for me)


----------



## hakuzen

staticV3 said:


> what about making a Google spreadsheet? That way, adding new entries is easy/not messy and users could sort/filter the list as they like. I'd gladly help you with making one, hakuzen. (this stuff is really fun for me)


thanks for the offer.
now i've chosen a way to post the list here, at head-fi.
there are many ways to post out of here, a blog/website with links to a google spreadsheet or with embedded spreadsheet and graphs. i'll do it in the future to hold not only cables, but measurements and reviews of iems, headphones, and sources. i'm a senior software developer, hope i'll find the best way to do it.


----------



## raccoon city

What's a good budget cable for the KZ ZS7 (other than the stock cable)?
(It takes a Paragraph A)


----------



## hakuzen

Good news. If you decide to purchase cables at electro acousti, you can indicate "head-fi" or "hakuzen" words in the order to get a 10% off. Hold on payment till the seller adjusts the price.
Of course, I don't get any benefit, nor commission, I'm not affiliated to that shop (nor to any other one) at all.
I asked the seller for discounts for head-fi members, because they don't use to add discounts during Aliexpress sales.


----------



## jmpsmash

hakuzen said:


> Good news. If you decide to purchase cables at electro acousti, you can indicate "head-fi" or "hakuzen" words in the order to get a 10% off. Hold on payment till the seller adjusts the price.
> Of course, I don't get any benefit, nor commission, I'm not affiliated to that shop (nor to any other one) at all.
> I asked the seller for discounts for head-fi members, because they don't use to add discounts during Aliexpress sales.



Wow that's awesome. Thanks!


----------



## superuser1

hakuzen said:


> Good news. If you decide to purchase cables at electro acousti, you can indicate "head-fi" or "hakuzen" words in the order to get a 10% off. Hold on payment till the seller adjusts the price.
> Of course, I don't get any benefit, nor commission, I'm not affiliated to that shop (nor to any other one) at all.
> I asked the seller for discounts for head-fi members, because they don't use to add discounts during Aliexpress sales.


You my friend are on a roll... thank you for thinking about us headfiers!!


----------



## fokta

hakuzen said:


> Good news. If you decide to purchase cables at electro acousti, you can indicate "head-fi" or "hakuzen" words in the order to get a 10% off. Hold on payment till the seller adjusts the price.
> Of course, I don't get any benefit, nor commission, I'm not affiliated to that shop (nor to any other one) at all.
> I asked the seller for discounts for head-fi members, because they don't use to add discounts during Aliexpress sales.


Thank you for these... I need to buy Adapter 2.5 mm female to 4.4 Male with 175 cable later for my new DAP AMP.. Woo hoo....


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Any tips on searching for cables on AliExpress?

I'm looking for a super short 3.5mm - 3.5mm cable with angled connectors to link my dap to a portable amp.


----------



## raccoon city (Oct 27, 2019)

rogthefrog said:


> Any tips on searching for cables on AliExpress?
> 
> I'm looking for a super short 3.5mm - 3.5mm cable with angled connectors to link my dap to a portable amp.


It's not super short, but this is what I ordered:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32808965064.html

You only get one, and I think my cable was about six inches long.

I searched for:
3.5mm angle

Not all search results are relevant, however.

Here's my search link:
https://www.aliexpress.com/af/3.5mm...e_id=SB_20181208110428&needQuery=n&isrefine=y


----------



## superuser1

rogthefrog said:


> Any tips on searching for cables on AliExpress?
> 
> I'm looking for a super short 3.5mm - 3.5mm cable with angled connectors to link my dap to a portable amp.


Or you can get a custom cable built from Electro Acousti store


----------



## kukkurovaca

rogthefrog said:


> Any tips on searching for cables on AliExpress?
> 
> I'm looking for a super short 3.5mm - 3.5mm cable with angled connectors to link my dap to a portable amp.



Not AE, but what about the JDS Ultrashort or Fiio L17?


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

kukkurovaca said:


> Not AE, but what about the JDS Ultrashort or Fiio L17?


OMG that JDS cable is perfect. Thanks!


----------



## Ev9h

Hi I need some advice, a few days ago I had some brand new *TRN V90* iems fall into my lap. The cable they came with is pretty bad and when looking to upgrade on it I've run into a headache. The *TRN V90* uses *2-pin 0.75mm* connectors and cables with those connectors seem sparse as most 2-pins seem to be 0.78mm. Any suggestions?

Also what's the opinion on this cable CHARS 0.75mm 2PIN Connector 3.5 Balanced 16 Core Silver Plated Braided Upgrade Line Mixed Cable?


----------



## fokta (Oct 27, 2019)

hehehe.. want to participate.

Local OFC Copper 22 AWG 4 Core
100, 100, 120, 110 mOhm (R- R+ L+ L-) 
edit : Hakuzen measurement supposed to be 120 100 110 100 mOhm... 

1 meter. (pic below, the lower one)



edit : Additional tools to measure...
PENON 0.78 to MMCX converter.
Quite amazed that the reading is always 10 mOhm.. I assumed its below that... 
 sorry my DMM max resolution is 00,00 Ohm...


----------



## Palash

My ISN Audio S4 review. Overall a good SPC cable, wish they have same type of OCC cable. 
https://www.audioglorye.com/isn-audio-s4-cable-review/


----------



## Tiax

Could someone tell me if this cable from Electro acousti is a good one?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...2g1y.12024536.productList_48890756.subject_18
It's much cheaper than the rest of their offerings.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tiax said:


> Could someone tell me if this cable from Electro acousti is a good one?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...2g1y.12024536.productList_48890756.subject_18
> It's much cheaper than the rest of their offerings.


I got it and it is my best cable right now, until my 175 comes. Using it with my kxxs


----------



## hakuzen

Tiax said:


> Could someone tell me if this cable from Electro acousti is a good one?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...2g1y.12024536.productList_48890756.subject_18
> It's much cheaper than the rest of their offerings.


i've ordered it and it's in transit, so i'll measure and add it to the database.
i expect it will be very good value


----------



## Aguilareric

https://www.linsoul.com/products/linsoul-hc-08
Is this cable good? It's gonna be on sale for 11.11 on AliExpress and I haven't seen many reviews


----------



## KaiserTK

Great work @hakuzen 
I really appreciate what you’ve done here! 
I enjoyed the 125 cable for a while, but recently I ended up on the search for a slightly better one. 

For those who have tried the 175 cable, did any of you experience any microphonic problems? Usually that’s my biggest concern in regards to IEM cables.


----------



## hakuzen

KaiserTK said:


> Great work @hakuzen
> I really appreciate what you’ve done here!
> I enjoyed the 125 cable for a while, but recently I ended up on the search for a slightly better one.
> 
> For those who have tried the 175 cable, did any of you experience any microphonic problems? Usually that’s my biggest concern in regards to IEM cables.


i haven't notice microphonics when playing music with 175 (only a few other cables bothered me due to loud microphonics).
other owners of 175 here could confirm it.
the main improvement of 175 vs 125 will be treble.


----------



## fokta (Oct 29, 2019)

Warning... large image

Pretty 175 & 179...


----------



## fokta

KaiserTK said:


> Great work @hakuzen
> I really appreciate what you’ve done here!
> I enjoyed the 125 cable for a while, but recently I ended up on the search for a slightly better one.
> 
> For those who have tried the 175 cable, did any of you experience any microphonic problems? Usually that’s my biggest concern in regards to IEM cables.


for me, I dont felt any microphonic in cable, strain, Y splitter and Jack.. so clear... 

 
175...


----------



## fokta (Oct 29, 2019)

fokta said:


> Short comparing between 165 (8c) with 175.
> 
> bear in mind, my Taste is Warm with detail.
> 165 (8core) :
> ...



Just sharing and clarifying... Was having discussion with a friend...
The topic is Fletcher Munson effect (FME), in short what I understand is the high volume you listen, the flat signal frequency you heard.
So my listening pattern is low volume, so here FME affecting the Mid feel recess, so this is why I felt V-shaped when using 175...
And when you increase the volume, the mid is not recess...
Another game of compensation that have to deal...


----------



## Alex.Grimm

I wanted to order a cable, but the Electro acousti Store reads my messages and does not respond. Did you have a problem with this?


----------



## bobbooo (Oct 30, 2019)

fokta said:


> Just sharing and clarifying... Was having discussion with a friend...
> The topic is Fletcher Munson effect (FME), in short what I understand is the high volume you listen, the flat signal frequency you heard.
> So my listening pattern is low volume, so here FME affecting the Mid feel recess, so this is why I felt V-shaped when using 175...
> And when you increase the volume, the mid is not recess...
> Another game of compensation that have to deal...



Yes, the Fletcher Munson effect is very important, but it acts in the opposite way to how you described – the higher the volume, the _more_ 'v-shaped' the sound will be heard as, and conversely, at lower volumes a ‘flatter’ frequency profile will be heard. (I suspect this is one of the reasons most people perceive louder volumes to sound more ‘exciting’ and ‘dynamic’, apart from the obvious broadband increase in acoustic energy.) Take a look at the equal-loudness contours below:






As the name suggests, the red lines are lines of equal loudness – this means, for example, that at a loudness level of 80 phons, a 30Hz tone at a sound pressure level (SPL) of 110dB will sound equally as loud as a 1kHz tone at 80dB SPL, but at a lower loudness of 20 phons, the 30Hz and 1kHz tones will sound equally loud at 80dB SPL and 20dB SPL respectively. So at lower volumes, it takes a larger difference in SPL between low (or high) and mid frequencies to produce the same loudness (60dB difference at 20 phons compared to 30dB at 80 phons in this example for equal loudness between the bass and mids). Therefore, compared to higher volumes, at lower volumes the lows and highs will be perceptually reduced in comparison to the mids, causing the frequency profile to be perceived as ‘flatter’.

This effect is yet another reason in a long list of why comparing subjective impressions between people is an unreliable indicator of how audio equipment will change the sound you hear, because you have no idea what volume levels they listened at, which will affect the frequency profile they hear. But it’s worse than that – you can’t even reliably compare and draw conclusions between audio equipment _you’ve used yourself_, unless you have accurately level-matched the outputs, which is rarely done. And all this isn’t even considering the effects of unconscious expectation bias, which is very common with audio, and makes subjective comparisons between people (and again between _your own_ impressions of different audio equipment) even less reliable.


----------



## fokta

bobbooo said:


> Yes, the Fletcher Munson effect is very important, but it acts in the opposite way to how you described – the higher the volume, the _more_ 'v-shaped' the sound will be heard as, and conversely, at lower volumes a ‘flatter’ frequency profile will be heard. (I suspect this is one of the reasons most people perceive louder volumes to sound more ‘exciting’ and ‘dynamic’, apart from the obvious broadband increase in acoustic energy.) Take a look at the equal-loudness contours below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see.. Noted... well it's different that what I understand and also experienced...


----------



## Dsnuts

So I recently did an impression of these cables from NiceHCK. These are normally $39 but will be on sale during 11/11 for $25ish. Excellent cables for the price. especially on sale 





https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...promotion-20181111.promoteWysiwyg_503279359.3


----------



## hakuzen

fokta said:


> Just sharing and clarifying... Was having discussion with a friend...
> The topic is Fletcher Munson effect (FME), in short what I understand is the high volume you listen, the flat signal frequency you heard.
> So my listening pattern is low volume, so here FME affecting the Mid feel recess, so this is why I felt V-shaped when using 175...
> And when you increase the volume, the mid is not recess...
> Another game of compensation that have to deal...





bobbooo said:


> Yes, the Fletcher Munson effect is very important, but it acts in the opposite way to how you described – the higher the volume, the _more_ 'v-shaped' the sound will be heard as, and conversely, at lower volumes a ‘flatter’ frequency profile will be heard. (I suspect this is one of the reasons most people perceive louder volumes to sound more ‘exciting’ and ‘dynamic’, apart from the obvious broadband increase in acoustic energy.) Take a look at the equal-loudness contours below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, its the opposite, like @bobbooo has explained.
this is a great example of our tricky mind. if you measure frequency response at very different volumes, the result is practically identical.
if you only rely on these measurements, you could say "there is no difference, you can't perceive different tonality, both sound the same".
but there is loudness, which is a psychological quantity [wikipedia], very difficult to measure ("Fletcher and Munson averaged their results over many test subjects to derive reasonable averages" [wikipedia], statistics). and you perceive more v-shaped sound, while measured frequency response doesn't vary. very interesting, isn't it? 
our brain is complex and playful..


----------



## hakuzen

Alex.Grimm said:


> I wanted to order a cable, but the Electro acousti Store reads my messages and does not respond. Did you have a problem with this?


they use to be very responsive, can't figure the reason of not answering you


----------



## hakuzen (Oct 29, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> So I recently did an impression of these cables from NiceHCK. These are normally $39 but will be on sale during 11/11 for $25ish. Excellent cables for the price. especially on sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've tried this one, from niceHck:
www.aliexpress.com/item/4000167037021.html





and the impressions are really good. comparable to the best up-occ cables. i'll add it soon to the database (i'll be offline for three days), together with measurements, pics, and comments.
got a problem with its resistance (much higher than expected, don't know why), but the sound is amazing. i enjoy specially the bass perception with this cable. tight and very detailed, between up-occ copper and silver. a very interesting hybrid.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am gonna get those soon Jim is sending me for review. Will report on them as well. It is that time of the year fellas. Cables on the express is the best deals by far on 11.11. If your in need of cables get on the express and have a gander at the sales. Each vendor has their front page littered with discounts.


----------



## superuser1

Please try and get it and review it before 11.11


----------



## Alex.Grimm (Oct 29, 2019)

Could you advise not an expensive budget few cores copper mmcx cable with a T-shaped jack?


----------



## hakuzen

superuser1 said:


> Please try and get it and review it before 11.11


i'll do it. i'm going to be offline a few days (3-4 days) but it will be ready then.


Alex.Grimm said:


> Could you advise not an expensive budget few cores copper mmcx cable with a T-shaped jack?


I'd say a custom cable (if you manage to get answered) using this wire: www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007820233.html
and this plug: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33054928246.html / www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007820233.html
choose your divider and mmcx plugs from the store.
it is one of the best quality not expensive few cores copper cable, sound wise, and the most flexible and softest in my database.
ask for a quote and you might get surprised of the total price (in a good way, of course).


----------



## fokta

hakuzen said:


> yes, its the opposite, like @bobbooo has explained.
> this is a great example of our tricky mind. if you measure frequency response at very different volumes, the result is practically identical.
> if you only rely on these measurements, you could say "there is no difference, you can't perceive different tonality, both sound the same".
> but there is loudness, which is a psychological quantity [wikipedia], very difficult to measure ("Fletcher and Munson averaged their results over many test subjects to derive reasonable averages" [wikipedia], statistics). and you perceive more v-shaped sound, while measured frequency response doesn't vary. very interesting, isn't it?
> our brain is complex and playful..


Hmm... Guess Need to go back to square one...


----------



## Alex.Grimm

hakuzen said:


> I'd say a custom cable
> it is one of the best quality not expensive few cores copper cable, sound wise, and the most flexible and softest in my database.
> ask for a quote and you might get surprised of the total price (in a good way, of course).



Yes, he answered me that the cost of assembling the cable is $ 10 + materials


----------



## SinisterDev (Oct 30, 2019)

Just got my new NiceHCK cable in today finally from Aliexpress! Really like the way it looks and feels! And it matches my new DC02 cable! What a coincidence haha. Looking forward to listening to some tunes with this new setup.


----------



## ephrank

NiceHCK is doing some nice discounts on cables for the upcoming 11.11 shopping event!


----------



## nwave

SinisterDev said:


> Just got my new NiceHCK cable in today finally from Aliexpress! Really like the way it looks and feels! And it matches my new DC02 cable! What a coincidence haha. Looking forward to listening to some tunes with this new setup.



Do you have a link to where you got that from?


----------



## SinisterDev

nwave said:


> Do you have a link to where you got that from?



Yep! I got it from the NiceHCK Aliexpress store. They've got em in a few different colors and connectors too! And it looks like they'll be on a great sale for 11.11
 NICEHCK C16-1 16 Cores Silver Plated Cable 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ra9v5xja


----------



## Lonecrow

Looking to get a pair of copper cable around $30 range and have shortlisted these 3 sold by Nicehck
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000129870705.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.37.3e6d132eHUGmQg
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000097502378.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.31.3e6d132eHUGmQg
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32993421593.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.11.3e6d132eHUGmQg

In this case, would i see a jump in sound quality if i go for the pricier 4n or 5n over the cheapest c16-3?

Also looking for a pair of SPC cable. Is the ISN S8 the best one can get at $30 range?


----------



## archy121 (Oct 31, 2019)

@hakuzen

With 11/11 coming up can you do a post with your current favourites cables covering various budget areas. Maybe something like Low, Low Mid, Upper Mid, Low High, Upper High. 
This would be useful to many. 

I personally have a budget around $60 and looking for an upgrade cable for my DM6.
I don’t find it to have piercing highs as some reported so all copper is not necessary.
I Need something that will keep the bass if not improve it and same time add more sparkle/dimension. Guessing Litz would be good.


----------



## ddmt

Just got the 4.4mm to 3.5mm converter from Electro Acousti. Very thick cable, very good quality.
It does sound better than the Fiio LL-4.4M cable.

 

Compared to 24 AWG Luminox Day For Night cable


----------



## staticV3

I'd also love to see a roundup of cables from hakuzen (if that is even possible at this point and with so many cables).


----------



## CobraMan

archy121 said:


> @hakuzen
> 
> With 11/11 coming up can you do a post with your current favourites cables covering various budget areas. Maybe something like Low, Low Mid, Upper Mid, Low High, Upper High.
> This would be useful to many.
> ...


He has listed his favorites in this post:  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/#post-14985614

From there you can use Ctrl-F (Find on this page) with the number of each cable (like "125." for example) which will scroll you down to pictures and links of where to buy.  If you do a little searching and investigating you should be able to pair up hakuzen's favorites with the price range you are interested in and also see the measurements as well.

Hope this helps.

Enjoy,
Tim


----------



## CobraMan

staticV3 said:


> I'd also love to see a roundup of cables from hakuzen (if that is even possible at this point and with so many cables).


See above for a link to all of the cables hakuzen has tested and documented for the rest of us to benefit from.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## staticV3

CobraMan said:


> See above for a link to all of the cables hakuzen has tested and documented for the rest of us to benefit from.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tim


Thank you! Will study it extensively!


----------



## CobraMan

staticV3 said:


> Thank you! Will study it extensively!


Once you start reading it is hard to stop !

I learned a lot in this thread and that other one I linked to.

Enjoy,
Tim


----------



## archy121 (Oct 31, 2019)

CobraMan said:


> He has listed his favorites in this post:  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/#post-14985614
> ...



Thanks for the link.
I suggested maybe a more current simple list that takes into account cables on the 11/11 sale.


----------



## staticV3

archy121 said:


> Thanks for the link.
> I suggested maybe a more current list that takes into account cables on the 11/11 sale.


The best sales I found so far are those:
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/NWBasFC4
https://aliexpi.com/lbAa
https://aliexpi.com/ieqN
https://aliexpi.com/AyyG


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 31, 2019)

So a general rule of tumb when looking at cables on the express. Well at least for myself.
1) I try n not to get cables that cost more than the earphone itself. A few exceptions if the earphone is budget sometimes you can use cables that cost the same amount as the earphones. The NiceHCK DB3 for example will cost $16 during sales but sounds much better with a good SPC cable which usually cost more than the phones.

2) These aftermarket cables for the most part are much better in quality and use than your stock cables. This is usually the case. Only a few manufacturers actually include decent cables that enhance the sonics of their own earphone. Ibasso, Dunu comes to mind. Otherwise even a cheaper $10 8 core cable you find on the express will be beneficial over the stock cable that comes with earphones. Especially budget fi stuff. They cut corners on cables all the time. Generally the higher up in price the chance the manufacturer will throw in a decent cable is more likely but even then you might be better off with an aftermarket cable. My CA andromeda S, Solaris and Zeus all use aftermarket cables.

3) Best price bracket for cables imo during sales is around $20-$50 range. This level of cable will generally use better more quality materials for the cable than the cheaper budget level ones or sub $20 level,  and in my own experience gives the best bang for you money.

4) Don't be afraid to experiment with your new cables. Synergy sometimes don't come from your highest end cables.Just because your cable cost $200 does not mean it will be the best match with your particular earphone in sonics.

5) Get a variety of different type of cables and don't stick to just one type. If you own more than one earphone. This especially applies to you.

6) Last of all, have some fun experimenting with your new cables.


----------



## raccoon city

raccoon city said:


> What's a good budget cable for the KZ ZS7 (other than the stock cable)?
> (It takes a Paragraph A)


I did some research.
These should be good:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32974695270.html


----------



## hakuzen

archy121 said:


> @hakuzen
> 
> With 11/11 coming up can you do a post with your current favourites cables covering various budget areas. Maybe something like Low, Low Mid, Upper Mid, Low High, Upper High.
> This would be useful to many.
> ...





staticV3 said:


> I'd also love to see a roundup of cables from hakuzen (if that is even possible at this point and with so many cables).





archy121 said:


> Thanks for the link.
> I suggested maybe a more current simple list that takes into account cables on the 11/11 sale.


i'll receive 4 new cables next week (electro acousti 24k gold plated up-occ silver + AgAu, and 6n occ copper+spc cheap one; nicehck 6n up-occ copper+silver alloy -already tried this-, and 4 cores 4n ofc affordable one).

but i'll also start a job on monday (very few free hours left daily), and have already many pendent tasks.

however, hope to recover internet and to add them to the database before 11.11 sales.

i won't be able to do serious AB between similar priced wires in all segments before 11.11, though. it's much time consuming, impossible to do such full round up soon.

my favorites are located in 1st and 2nd sections of comments, pics and links of the database.
lower quality cables (and cheapest) ones can be found at sections 3 and 4, ordered by resistance per meter because sound quality difference is smaller between these cables.


----------



## hakuzen

Dsnuts said:


> So a general rule of tumb when looking at cables on the express. Well at least for myself.
> 1) I try n not to get cables that cost more than the earphone itself. A few exceptions if the earphone is budget sometimes you can use cables that cost the same amount as the earphones. The NiceHCK DB3 for example will cost $16 during sales but sounds much better with a good SPC cable which usually cost more than the phones.
> 
> 2) These aftermarket cables for the most part are much better in quality and use than your stock cables. This is usually the case. Only a few manufacturers actually include decent cables that enhance the sonics of their own earphone. Ibasso, Dunu comes to mind. Otherwise even a cheaper $10 8 core cable you find on the express will be beneficial over the stock cable that comes with earphones. Especially budget fi stuff. They cut corners on cables all the time. Generally the higher up in price the chance the manufacturer will throw in a decent cable is more likely but even then you might be better off with an aftermarket cable. My CA andromeda S, Solaris and Zeus all use aftermarket cables.
> ...


great suggestions!
i second them 100%


----------



## staticV3

hakuzen said:


> i'll receive 4 new cables next week (electro acousti 24k gold plated up-occ silver + AgAu, and 6n occ copper+spc cheap one; nicehck 6n up-occ copper+silver alloy -already tried this-, and 4 cores 4n ofc affordable one).
> 
> but i'll also start a job on monday (very few free hours left daily), and have already many pendent tasks.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your efforts!


----------



## Fishdo

I am trying to understand and in attempting to do so am searching on the interweb... why is it better to use multi core wires in an audio cable than it is to use a single core audio cable?

Doesn’t a larger core cable have less degradation in the manufacturing process? ie; less grains because the metal has been processed less (drawn) .... I don’t get why using a more processed and therefore smaller gauged copper wire that is then weaved is better than a less processed bigger gauged cable?

I am not so sure if this applies equally to a moulded wire... ie; not drawn so effectively a single crystal wire...

Would anybody have a further information on that please?

Also are there any iem cables that a formed using liquid metal? I have seen them for home audio like speakers etc but I haven’t seen anyone with them on iems... do they exist? Or rather have they been reviewed and or measured by comparison to single or multi crystal wires/cables for iems..

Thanks


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 1, 2019)

Fishdo said:


> I am trying to understand and in attempting to do so am searching on the interweb... why is it better to use multi core wires in an audio cable than it is to use a single core audio cable?
> 
> Doesn’t a larger core cable have less degradation in the manufacturing process? ie; less grains because the metal has been processed less (drawn) .... I don’t get why using a more processed and therefore smaller gauged copper wire that is then weaved is better than a less processed bigger gauged cable?
> 
> ...


about number of cores, we discussed it time ago. my opinion, considering many parameters because you can't say more cores are better/worse in general, is linked in the first post of my list.
edit: the link..
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-153#post-15125695


----------



## Fishdo

hakuzen said:


> about number of cores, we discussed it time ago. my opinion, considering many parameters because you can't say more cores are better/worse in general, is linked in the first post of my list.



Thanks mate... is that in the resistance thread you did? 

I read what you said about cores generally and you discussed comparisons between the number of cores but I didn’t see what you wrote about single core relative to multi core... sorry I must be looking at the wrong thread....

What about liquid metal... have you discussed that... sorry again to ask but I haven’t seen that if you have..

Thanks as always mate... you are always so generous in sharing your wealth of knowledge which I know we all appreciate here...

And I am sure you have saved a lot of money for a lot of guys here to...


----------



## Sunstealer

Hi everyone. Been lurking for a while but love cable rolling.

Thank you all for your extensive research. I have ordered a Electro Acousti 175 8W hybrid as i feel that will give the best of both worlds. I used the Headfi "discount".

I have a pair of Empire Ears ESR which work nicely with the recommended Ares II 8W - a slightly warm, cuboid soundstage in width and depth but some rolling off of transients and treble.

I bought a secondhand Fearless Audio SPC 8W which was neutral in timbre with a more rectangular soundstage but the highs were a little too piercing for me. I think I'll put that one up for sale.

I also have a Penon Audio CS819 OCC/SPC hybrid 8W which has increased the sub bass and kept the treble definition but rounded off the piercing highs - good for EDM.

I don't think a pure silver cable will be useful for me as it'll probbaly be too crisp. 

I'll keep you guys posted.....

Considering the HCK C16-3 (062/064?) and C16-2 (OCC/SPC) when the Nov 11 sale starts:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000129870705.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000130561057.html

Any thoughts? The OCC has a higher resistance according to your review.


----------



## frapp2latte

Dsnuts said:


> So a general rule of tumb when looking at cables on the express. Well at least for myself.
> 1) I try n not to get cables that cost more than the earphone itself. A few exceptions if the earphone is budget sometimes you can use cables that cost the same amount as the earphones. The NiceHCK DB3 for example will cost $16 during sales but sounds much better with a good SPC cable which usually cost more than the phones.
> 
> 2) These aftermarket cables for the most part are much better in quality and use than your stock cables. This is usually the case. Only a few manufacturers actually include decent cables that enhance the sonics of their own earphone. Ibasso, Dunu comes to mind. Otherwise even a cheaper $10 8 core cable you find on the express will be beneficial over the stock cable that comes with earphones. Especially budget fi stuff. They cut corners on cables all the time. Generally the higher up in price the chance the manufacturer will throw in a decent cable is more likely but even then you might be better off with an aftermarket cable. My CA andromeda S, Solaris and Zeus all use aftermarket cables.
> ...



Hi @Dsnuts, what cable do you use for your Solaris?


----------



## frapp2latte

fokta said:


> Short comparing between 165 (8c) with 175.
> 
> bear in mind, my Taste is Warm with detail.
> 165 (8core) :
> ...



@fokta, by recessed female vocals, is it more recessed with the 175 cable compared to stock? I'm thinking this may not be for me as I'm not a big fan of V shaped signature and most of my songs are female vocals.


----------



## fokta (Nov 1, 2019)

frapp2latte said:


> @fokta, by recessed female vocals, is it more recessed with the 175 cable compared to stock? I'm thinking this may not be for me as I'm not a big fan of V shaped signature and most of my songs are female vocals.


175 do make female vocal feel recess if you listen low volume like me.. but it still clear and detail.. it just the sub bass impact overshadow it. or Lo Treble (depend on ur DAP sound sig) 
But, if crank up that volume, it will make it foward...

Just giving the baseline, With my DAP (Mango OS, AMp1Mk2, my listening Volume around 7 - 8) which already 15-20% lower then what I heard / read people used to hear Solaris. When u cranck it to regular Volume around 12 (somewhere 70 dB) the freq almost flat, which Female vocal still recess but not overshadow by others...

anyway, take this as hint, My ear or brain can interpret different...
btw, I said this second time, make sure u don't have seal / fitting issued with your solaris. because it really affect the Low / Bass


----------



## fokta (Nov 1, 2019)

Fishdo said:


> Also are there any iem cables that a formed using liquid metal? I have seen them for home audio like speakers etc but I haven’t seen anyone with them on iems... do they exist? Or rather have they been reviewed and or measured by comparison to single or multi crystal wires/cables for iems..
> 
> Thanks


DITA OSLO

I dont know cable material treatment is make...
but when u mention liquid metal.. I remember this...

The cable texture has grease effect...
my highlight point. is Bass... best texture Mid bass exp with Solaris...
each freq seems want to dominate, make it difficult to synergy each other, IMO. based on my pair off course... Monitoring IEM will be great pairing with this


----------



## Dsnuts

frapp2latte said:


> Hi @Dsnuts, what cable do you use for your Solaris?



Have to send you a PM to let you know. Lol.


----------



## yancem

Dsnuts said:


> Have to send you a PM to let you know. Lol.


So my new Nicehck cable just arrived yesterday and I'm afraid that the 2 pin connectors are .75mm instead of .78mm because they are really loose.  Anyone know if there is anything I can do to help keep them connected to my ciems?


----------



## yancem

hakuzen said:


> i'll do it. i'm going to be offline a few days (3-4 days) but it will be ready then.
> 
> I'd say a custom cable (if you manage to get answered) using this wire: www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007820233.html
> and this plug: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33054928246.html / www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007820233.html
> ...



What are your thoughts about this wire: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33054892706.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.36.40b240f8IVotQR ???


----------



## Dsnuts

2 things comes to mind. You can ask for a change from your current cable. You can see if you selected .75mm or .78mm. If you selected .78mm before you bought the cable then they might have sent you the wrong 2 pin. If so NiceHCK are good folks they will change out your cable for you. You might need to pay for shipping though. 

Or. You can dip the 2 pins in some solder to thicken the pins so it will fit your socket.


----------



## hakuzen

yancem said:


> What are your thoughts about this wire: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33054892706.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.36.40b240f8IVotQR ???


i've not tried that wire; tried a similar but up-occ one, the wire of cable 192 (check its characteristics in my list, bottom of section 1)


----------



## rurika (Nov 1, 2019)

@hakuzen have you try 198 ?
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000227749190.html
Wondering how it sounds. It also on my target list.


----------



## cschau81

Dsnuts said:


> Took a bit over month to get to me but got 3 of the 5 cables I orderd .
> 
> First up is the 8 core pure silver cable from Lunashops.https://www.aliexpress.com/item/8-c...743.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.22074c4dkcAFx0
> 
> ...



Hi DSnuts, does the silver cable loses bass? I am very interested with this actually. Am using it for my Audiosense T800 with 8BA each. Currently running ISN HIFI 16 core copper. It is rich but too rich until the treble gets cut and the T800 can't shine no more. I have tried other CHIFI silver cable but the bass is pretty low making things pretty "hollow".

Please let me know your views ya... anyways will you consider this as 170 in your cable review article earlier? Thanks heaps my friend


----------



## Dsnuts

Cable I would try is this one 125 on Hazuken's list. This will be on sale on Aliexpress at around $55. Will be worth checking out. Pure silver is good for added transparency and detail on your phones but also has a side effect to leaning out the bass a touch so this alloy copper cable seems to be what your looking for. 






Another one worth considering is this one 130 cable. .I use this one on my AndromedaS and it sounds excellent on my Solaris as well. 





Both these cables will be around $50 during sales. Both I consider value for your money. For what your looking for either or of these should be worth checking out.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 2, 2019)

Speaking of alloy cables. This is 128 on Hakuzan list. This is the most recent cable I bought from last sales in September. I have to say this cable is crazy good for your money. It is basically the 125 alloy copper with a silver plating. What this does it adds even better detail over the standard 125. One of the best cables I have used on my Solaris. It is what I am using with it now actually. Never heard my Solaris with better imaging. Brings out the fullness of sound with no loss of any detail across the frequency. Currently my favorite cable. $60ish on sale. Worth every cent.


----------



## HamsterKing

I have bought a cable from OC cable the cable has this strong plastic smell is it usual?


----------



## cschau81

Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of alloy cables. This is 128 on Hakuzan list. This is the most recent cable I bought from last sales in September. I have to say this cable is crazy good for your money. It is basically the 125 alloy copper with a silver plating. What this does it adds even better detail over the standard 125. One of the best cables I have used on my Solaris. It is what I am using with it now actually. Never heard my Solaris with better imaging. Brings out the fullness of sound with no loss of any detail across the frequency. Currently my favorite cable. $60ish on sale. Worth every cent.


Thanks heaps DSnuts!! Appreciate your feedback heaps! Still reading through the previous threads to understand wht most people have experienced haha. Is this the 8 core pure silver cable from NICEHCK? I was looking at that initially but was afraid that the bass may be too weak (like the ones displayed with my stock silver cables).

Then somehwere mid of this thread someone actually mentioned S16 and apparently the bass will be good and not overwhelming whilst the highs are fully extended and transparent... but i havent managed to read through the entire thread haha jsut at pg 50 now hahah


----------



## Cevisi

HamsterKing said:


> I have bought a cable from OC cable the cable has this strong plastic smell is it usual?


My isn s8 had that too. It goes away whit time just leave it in the air


----------



## davidcotton

Any recommendations for a replacement cable for campfire audio comet on amazon uk?  Right one is hanging by a thread, and never been convincedby the chin slider either.  Anything under £50 is fine (don't do aliexpress).  Thanks


----------



## Stymeron

Dsnuts said:


> Cable I would try is this one 125 on Hazuken's list. This will be on sale on Aliexpress at around $55. Will be worth checking out. Pure silver is good for added transparency and detail on your phones but also has a side effect to leaning out the bass a touch so this alloy copper cable seems to be what your looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have you got a link you could share for the 125? I'm not finding it at the price you're suggesting. Or do the 11.11 prices change once we hit 11.11? 

Thanks


----------



## CobraMan

Stymeron said:


> Have you got a link you could share for the 125? I'm not finding it at the price you're suggesting. Or do the 11.11 prices change once we hit 11.11?
> 
> Thanks


Try this link:  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/#post-14985620

It's the first cable listed and includes the links to where you can purchase.

Enjoy,
Tim


----------



## hakuzen

rurika said:


> @hakuzen have you try 198 ?
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000227749190.html
> Wondering how it sounds. It also on my target list.


oh, i forgot to mention i'll receive cable 198 this week as well


HamsterKing said:


> I have bought a cable from OC cable the cable has this strong plastic smell is it usual?


the smell disappears in one day


Stymeron said:


> Have you got a link you could share for the 125? I'm not finding it at the price you're suggesting. Or do the 11.11 prices change once we hit 11.11?
> Thanks


to locate more links to cable 125 or cable 128, search for "4 core alloy cable" in aliexpress


----------



## Dsnuts

Stymeron said:


> Have you got a link you could share for the 125? I'm not finding it at the price you're suggesting. Or do the 11.11 prices change once we hit 11.11?
> 
> Thanks



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...n-20181111.promoteRecommendProducts_6080023.0  This is a good price on these. You can put one in your cart in whatever termination you want. Wait till 11.11 and you will get the sales price


----------



## Stymeron

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...n-20181111.promoteRecommendProducts_6080023.0  This is a good price on these. You can put one in your cart in whatever termination you want. Wait till 11.11 and you will get the sales price



Thanks. That’s super helpful


----------



## archy121 (Nov 2, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of alloy cables. This is 128 on Hakuzan list. This is the most recent cable I bought from last sales in September. I have to say this cable is crazy good for your money. It is basically the 125 alloy copper with a silver plating. What this does it adds even better detail over the standard 125. One of the best cables I have used on my Solaris. It is what I am using with it now actually. Never heard my Solaris with better imaging. Brings out the fullness of sound with no loss of any detail across the frequency. Currently my favorite cable. $60ish on sale. Worth every cent.



128 could be the one cable I buy for 11/11 for
DM6.

I’m thinking to buy 2.5mm balanced version and use it with a 3.5mm adapter to connect to my phone. 
I plan to buy the upcoming FIIO BTR5 and use the 2.5mm jack with its balanced output. 

So any good 2.5mm male balanced to 3.5mm female adapters for 11/11 ?

I am considering the Dunu adapter plug.
Any experience with this or better alternatives ? 
I would like to keep price lower than end. Cheaper solid alternative would be good. 



 Dunu DC-12 DC-16 DC-11 3.5mm Male to 2.5mm Female 6.35-3.5 / 4.4-2.5 Plug Adapter for Music Player Balanced earphone AMP DAC

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Pll3QyS1H


----------



## Carlsan

I have those Dunu plugs, they seem well built and do the job. 
Definitely buy on 11.11 if you need good plugs.


----------



## HamsterKing

I kinda have that cable for more than half a year the smell is still there so I'm not very sure


----------



## BrokeSkoolBoi

hakuzen said:


> Good news. If you decide to purchase cables at electro acousti, you can indicate "head-fi" or "hakuzen" words in the order to get a 10% off. Hold on payment till the seller adjusts the price.
> Of course, I don't get any benefit, nor commission, I'm not affiliated to that shop (nor to any other one) at all.
> I asked the seller for discounts for head-fi members, because they don't use to add discounts during Aliexpress sales.



I'm sorry, where is the store located? I've found it them on Ali express, do we use the code before purchasing?


----------



## muths66

BrokeSkoolBoi said:


> I'm sorry, where is the store located? I've found it them on Ali express, do we use the code before purchasing?


no code needed to purchase electro cables


----------



## rurika

BrokeSkoolBoi said:


> I'm sorry, where is the store located? I've found it them on Ali express, do we use the code before purchasing?



Ok, basically. Place an order. Choose Web Money or Wire Transfer payment method. After that just don't pay it. Use contact seller on your order to talk to them. Wait for the store to adjust the amount (for discount) and pay after that. You can change payment method to credit card. So, no worry


----------



## BrokeSkoolBoi

rurika said:


> Ok, basically. Place an order. Choose Web Money or Wire Transfer payment method. After that just don't pay it. Use contact seller on your order to talk to them. Wait for the store to adjust the amount (for discount) and pay after that. You can change payment method to credit card. So, no worry



Thank you for the info, looking forward to using them on the T88k


----------



## superuser1

rurika said:


> Ok, basically. Place an order. Choose Web Money or Wire Transfer payment method. After that just don't pay it. Use contact seller on your order to talk to them. Wait for the store to adjust the amount (for discount) and pay after that. You can change payment method to credit card. So, no worry


Great advice! that's the right way of doing it.


----------



## fokta (Nov 3, 2019)

[QUOTE="Dsnuts, post: 15283487, member:

Another one worth considering is this one 130 cable. .I use this one on my AndromedaS and it sounds excellent on my Solaris as well.





[/QUOTE]

130 with Solaris is quite unique, the main highlight is Low volume listening, still have Micro detail & Dynamics. 
I had 2 of these 130, different Jack 2.5 and 4.4...
main purpose was to do impression with DAP...
since adapter can / May make coloring...


----------



## cschau81

Hi guys, i found this in Electro Acousti (AE shop)  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33000585105.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.67.6e1950a9RqGIp3

Have any of you tried this? I read @hakuzen have covered the 4 core Au-Ag alloy 1% pure gold 99% pure silver version but didnt see this in his review. Please let me know if you guys have experience with this. Thank you soo much in advance my friends.


----------



## hakuzen

cschau81 said:


> Hi guys, i found this in Electro Acousti (AE shop)  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33000585105.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.67.6e1950a9RqGIp3
> 
> Have any of you tried this? I read @hakuzen have covered the 4 core Au-Ag alloy 1% pure gold 99% pure silver version but didnt see this in his review. Please let me know if you guys have experience with this. Thank you soo much in advance my friends.


that cable is not in my list because i haven't tried it (reserved number 185 for it).
guess it uses this wire: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007744883.html, and quality is comparable to the other up-occ cables.
and i think it is frozen 7n up-occ silver plated copper.
while Au-Ag alloy is mainly up-occ pure silver (not silver plated copper), cables 173/174 (4/8 cores) in the database.


----------



## hakuzen

BrokeSkoolBoi said:


> I'm sorry, where is the store located? I've found it them on Ali express, do we use the code before purchasing?





rurika said:


> Ok, basically. Place an order. Choose Web Money or Wire Transfer payment method. After that just don't pay it. Use contact seller on your order to talk to them. Wait for the store to adjust the amount (for discount) and pay after that. You can change payment method to credit card. So, no worry


yes, that's the usual method to allow the seller to make extra discount.
you can also add the words "head-fi" or "hakuzen" into the details text box of the item in your order when making it (this way the seller knows the discount to apply), instead of messaging them.


----------



## cschau81

hakuzen said:


> that cable is not in my list because i haven't tried it (reserved number 185 for it).
> guess it uses this wire: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007744883.html, and quality is comparable to the other up-occ cables.
> and i think it is frozen 7n up-occ silver plated copper.
> while Au-Ag alloy is mainly up-occ pure silver (not silver plated copper), cables 173/174 (4/8 cores) in the database.


Thanks so much bro @hakuzen. Will do a bit more research on this. Really thanks heaps for your feedback.


----------



## cschau81

hakuzen said:


> that cable is not in my list because i haven't tried it (reserved number 185 for it).
> guess it uses this wire: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007744883.html, and quality is comparable to the other up-occ cables.
> and i think it is frozen 7n up-occ silver plated copper.
> while Au-Ag alloy is mainly up-occ pure silver (not silver plated copper), cables 173/174 (4/8 cores) in the database.


Hi bro @hakuzen does it mean then this cable is comparable to the 130 cable?


----------



## hakuzen

cschau81 said:


> Hi bro @hakuzen does it mean then this cable is comparable to the 130 cable?


well, both are good quality silver plated copper wire, but this is the only coincidence.
in my opinion, up-occ wire is much better than wire in 130. plugs are also much better quality.
130 is a good all-rounder cable, but i think electro acousti up-occ cables are in a superior league. bigger sound stage and blacker background.


----------



## cschau81

hakuzen said:


> well, both are good quality silver plated copper wire, but this is the only coincidence.
> in my opinion, up-occ wire is much better than wire in 130. plugs are also much better quality.
> 130 is a good all-rounder cable, but i think electro acousti up-occ cables are in a superior league. bigger sound stage and blacker background.


Thanks heaps bro @hakuzen. Am leaning towards Electro Acousti cables now although a bit pricy. Am thinking about this https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33000585105.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.67.6e1950a9RqGIp3 

or this in 8 core

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...7.0&pvid=8219b9aa-f30e-4b4c-a0fe-e61fe5e14366

I am gonna pair this with my T800 (8BA per ear). I dont want to lose out too much bass but at the same time I need details and sparkle on the high side (I have read that the pure silver version gives you a lot of sparkle and clarity but mianly for jazz and classical and pop). Just trying to get a cable that will shine evenly in all frequency but slightly more towards treble n mids. 

Haha now am quite confused which cable from EA will do the job nicely. Also bro, i know you have mentioned a lot of times here but with the EA cables and my requirements, does it matter if I pick 4 core or 8 core?

Thanks so much bro!


----------



## cschau81

hakuzen said:


> well, both are good quality silver plated copper wire, but this is the only coincidence.
> in my opinion, up-occ wire is much better than wire in 130. plugs are also much better quality.
> 130 is a good all-rounder cable, but i think electro acousti up-occ cables are in a superior league. bigger sound stage and blacker background.


my current ISN C16 is just way too overwhelming in the low and sub bass hence making everything every unenjoyable.


----------



## fokta

hakuzen said:


> well, both are good quality silver plated copper wire, but this is the only coincidence.
> in my opinion, up-occ wire is much better than wire in 130. plugs are also much better quality.
> 130 is a good all-rounder cable, but i think electro acousti up-occ cables are in a superior league. bigger sound stage and blacker background.


If I may add... 130 is a lack of separation, if you hear in normal volume or high volume, you will know that UPOCC is much better then regular SPC... 

but if you low volume... 130 will serve you just fine....


----------



## cschau81

fokta said:


> If I may add... 130 is a lack of separation, if you hear in normal volume or high volume, you will know that UPOCC is much better then regular SPC...
> 
> but if you low volume... 130 will serve you just fine....


Thanks heaps bro @fokta. haha am kinda trying to get most out of my t800 so i guess 130 may be out then coz am trying to get as much separation as i can too jaha


----------



## hakuzen

cschau81 said:


> Thanks heaps bro @hakuzen. Am leaning towards Electro Acousti cables now although a bit pricy. Am thinking about this https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33000585105.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.67.6e1950a9RqGIp3
> 
> or this in 8 core
> 
> ...


For T800, I'd recommend picking 8 cores in the case of up-occ cables (they are thin), because T800 are multi balanced armature ultra low impedance phones. Of course, if your sources are above 1ohm, the resistance of the cable has got lower impact in proportion.

The second cable of your links is cable 173/174 (4/8 cores) in my database. Best highs from my whole database, IMO; more detail and sparkle than your first linked cable for sure, although I haven't tried it. Bass perception is fast and impactful (hit-hats), tight and detailed, but many people prefer a fuller bass, more rumble, although it is less detailed. In this case, I recommend cable 175 (check the link in the database), which is 174 mixed with frozen up-occ copper litz, as a more versatile cable, where you get excellent perception of all frequencies, without sacrificing AgAu alloy highs.


----------



## frapp2latte (Nov 3, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> For T800, I'd recommend picking 8 cores in the case of up-occ cables (they are thin), because T800 are multi balanced armature ultra low impedance phones. Of course, if your sources are above 1ohm, the resistance of the cable has got lower impact in proportion.
> 
> The second cable of your links is cable 173/174 (4/8 cores) in my database. Best highs from my whole database, IMO; more detail and sparkle than your first linked cable for sure, although I haven't tried it. Bass perception is fast and impactful (hit-hats), tight and detailed, but many people prefer a fuller bass, more rumble, although it is less detailed. In this case, I recommend cable 175 (check the link in the database), which is 174 mixed with frozen up-occ copper litz, as a more versatile cable, where you get excellent perception of all frequencies, without sacrificing AgAu alloy highs.



Would you suggest the same 175 cable for the Solaris? Planning to get a balanced 4.4mm cable to be paired with the DX160.

@fokta , what cables from Electro Acousti did you like paired with your Solaris?


----------



## Cevisi

cschau81 said:


> Thanks heaps bro @fokta. haha am kinda trying to get most out of my t800 so i guess 130 may be out then coz am trying to get as much separation as i can too jaha


I got the t800 whit cable 175 somehow the mmcx dont hold well on these it fall out soundwise bass gets very hollow mids are resseced treble is very clear detail and seperation is good

I go back back now to my cable 168 it has better bass impact and it is smoother i prefer it for the t800

I heard alot of good stuff about cable 151 for t800 it has a much lower resistance then both of them but it thick


----------



## krunchcrispy

Palash said:


> My ISN Audio S4 review. Overall a good SPC cable, wish they have same type of OCC cable.
> https://www.audioglorye.com/isn-audio-s4-cable-review/


Hey, if I already have the ISN HIFI S8, would getting the S4 be worth it?


----------



## cschau81

hakuzen said:


> For T800, I'd recommend picking 8 cores in the case of up-occ cables (they are thin), because T800 are multi balanced armature ultra low impedance phones. Of course, if your sources are above 1ohm, the resistance of the cable has got lower impact in proportion.
> 
> The second cable of your links is cable 173/174 (4/8 cores) in my database. Best highs from my whole database, IMO; more detail and sparkle than your first linked cable for sure, although I haven't tried it. Bass perception is fast and impactful (hit-hats), tight and detailed, but many people prefer a fuller bass, more rumble, although it is less detailed. In this case, I recommend cable 175 (check the link in the database), which is 174 mixed with frozen up-occ copper litz, as a more versatile cable, where you get excellent perception of all frequencies, without sacrificing AgAu alloy highs.


OK roger that bro! Realised Satin Audio also make nice cables at ok price point. Will compare them and hopefully be able to come to a conclusion soon! Really appreacite your invaluable feedback!!


----------



## cschau81

Cevisi said:


> I got the t800 whit cable 175 somehow the mmcx dont hold well on these it fall out soundwise bass gets very hollow mids are resseced treble is very clear detail and seperation is good
> 
> I go back back now to my cable 168 it has better bass impact and it is smoother i prefer it for the t800
> 
> I heard alot of good stuff about cable 151 for t800 it has a much lower resistance then both of them but it thick



Oh that is slightly disappointing to know that 175 causes hollow bass n recessed mids. The white cable tht came with T800 also has that effect. Im not sure about the 168 but will read up on it. Thanks for the tips bro  

I dont mind the 151 (S16) actually. it is also one of my main consideration. TBH i dont mind the thickness as I have the C16 and kinda loving it actually (although mobility may be an issue hahaha). I read @Palash is going to provide a detail impression across the 16s and that will be great help too. Really appreciative of the help given by the folks here!!


----------



## Palash

krunchcrispy said:


> Hey, if I already have the ISN HIFI S8, would getting the S4 be worth it?


Nope, S8 is very good. S4 is much more manageable and a little more smooth with extended iems.


----------



## cschau81

Palash said:


> Nope, S8 is very good. S4 is much more manageable and a little more smooth with extended iems.


Hi bro, does S8 take away the bass or it is retained with greater focus on the mids and treble? Thanks


----------



## Palash

cschau81 said:


> Hi bro, does S8 take away the bass or it is retained with greater focus on the mids and treble? Thanks


No loss in bass, mids more clear and treble less spicy with S8.


----------



## Cevisi

cschau81 said:


> Oh that is slightly disappointing to know that 175 causes hollow bass n recessed mids. The white cable tht came with T800 also has that effect. Im not sure about the 168 but will read up on it. Thanks for the tips bro
> 
> I dont mind the 151 (S16) actually. it is also one of my main consideration. TBH i dont mind the thickness as I have the C16 and kinda loving it actually (although mobility may be an issue hahaha). I read @Palash is going to provide a detail impression across the 16s and that will be great help too. Really appreciative of the help given by the folks here!!


There is also cable 165 it should be better then 168. What i like most of them is the comfort becouse of that winkle mmcx they hold really thight on the connector

I will pick up a s16 aswell i think its the cable whit the lowest ressistance. I have the s8 on my t2 and that was the massivest upgrade i iver had whit an cable

I would love the 175 looks really nice but bass is really lacking on t800


----------



## cschau81

Palash said:


> No loss in bass, mids more clear and treble less spicy with S8.


Wow that's very good to know!! really

Did you notice a huge difference between S16 n S8 then? Thanks so much


----------



## cschau81

Cevisi said:


> There is also cable 165 it should be better then 168. What i like most of them is the comfort becouse of that winkle mmcx they hold really thight on the connector
> 
> I will pick up a s16 aswell i think its the cable whit the lowest ressistance. I have the s8 on my t2 and that was the massivest upgrade i iver had whit an cable
> 
> I would love the 175 looks really nice but bass is really lacking on t800


Oh wow ok!! Haha will defo look into those! Too spoilt for choices hahaha Thanks!!!!


----------



## Palash

cschau81 said:


> Wow that's very good to know!! really
> 
> Did you notice a huge difference between S16 n S8 then? Thanks so much


Not that much but S16 is difficult to manage.


----------



## Cevisi

cschau81 said:


> Oh wow ok!! Haha will defo look into those! Too spoilt for choices hahaha Thanks!!!!


Thats the hard part on the t800 Find the right cable it effect it really much my kxxs doesent care about cable


----------



## cschau81

Palash said:


> Not that much but S16 is difficult to manage.


OK roger that! Very invaluable info and it really helps a lot!  thanks heaps


----------



## cschau81

Cevisi said:


> Thats the hard part on the t800 Find the right cable it effect it really much my kxxs doesent care about cable


Yeah I agree!! I think T800 is really cable sensitive but once the perfect one gets paired....sweet heaven hahahaha


----------



## cschau81

Cevisi said:


> Thats the hard part on the t800 Find the right cable it effect it really much my kxxs doesent care about cable


Hi bro is the Kxxs any good for EDM and electronicas? Been looking at it. A bit tempted but sadly no where to try it in Kuala Lumpur haha.


----------



## Cevisi

cschau81 said:


> Hi bro is the Kxxs any good for EDM and electronicas? Been looking at it. A bit tempted but sadly no where to try it in Kuala Lumpur haha.


It depends whit dense foam and q5s bass boost yes


----------



## RikudouGoku

cschau81 said:


> Hi bro is the Kxxs any good for EDM and electronicas? Been looking at it. A bit tempted but sadly no where to try it in Kuala Lumpur haha.


Get the blon 03 and save 150 usd instead


----------



## cschau81

Cevisi said:


> It depends whit dense foam and q5s bass boost yes


Oh wow!


----------



## cschau81

RikudouGoku said:


> Get the blon 03 and save 150 usd instead


Yeah tht is pretty pretty wicked... since i have the C16 i was thinking of pairing it with Blon 03! Have you tried it? Everyone is hyping it up for EDMs haha


----------



## RikudouGoku

Don't have cable c16, but the blon is amazing for the price.


----------



## Cevisi

cschau81 said:


> Oh wow!


Yes i heard blon is the same whit more bass


----------



## westsenkovec (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm planning to mod my KZ ZS6. I want to upgrade the cable but I don't want to spend a lot of money on the cable.

Is something like this ok? Will I hear a difference with the 8/16 core cables?

https://www.gearbest.com/headphone-accessories/pp_009131657854.html?wid=1433363#goodsDetail

I was also looking at this cable but I didn't know if the plug will fit. I looks shallow. The ZS6 uses the 0.75 mm connector, right? Is the color of the cable purely cosmetic or material related? Does it change the sound?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...1.0&pvid=11b7b15d-8c32-45b2-9166-7ef1f7902879


----------



## fokta (Nov 3, 2019)

frapp2latte said:


> Would you suggest the same 175 cable for the Solaris? Planning to get a balanced 4.4mm cable to be paired with the DX160.
> 
> @fokta , what cables from Electro Acousti did you like paired with your Solaris?


IMO, u need to try urself. and get to know what sound sig You want.

for me, since I want Warm yet detail sound Sig, 179 will be my prefer pair. Like my comparision before with 175.

yes, 175 mid is recess, but still detail. it doesn't mean smooth or roll off.
It just Give Better & detail Rumble, with extend Clarity and airy, that if you only listen a short while, u felt like it is V Shaped in Low Volume.
If you increase to normal volume, the vocal wil get more presence, still recess.

179, In low volume, u only get clear Vocal, Mid Bass & Smooth treble. once u crank up the volume to normal, Sub bass & treble clarity show up (still with smooth treble)

Above pair with Solaris and DX221mk2.
Make sure you know first what sound sig you want to after...

last night I came to a friend, asking what are my sound sig, he said Warm but mid centric (179). hahaha I think my sound sig is changing again...


----------



## genck

Looking for a right angle 3.5mm to mmcx (straight) cable about a meter long, suggestions? Must be right angle (like the stock kz 3.5mm termination side, for example).


----------



## frapp2latte (Nov 3, 2019)

fokta said:


> IMO, u need to try urself. and get to know what sound sig You want.
> 
> for me, since I want Warm yet detail sound Sig, 179 will be my prefer pair. Like my comparision before with 175.
> 
> ...



Ohhh, I see, these were the ones you meant. I got confused by the numbers and forgot what cables you referred to the last time. Hehe

Thanks a lot! Will look into the 179, as well. 

Edit:  Is this the 179? Do you have the plain copper one or the options at the end with the 4 OCC + 4 OCC w/ silver plating?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...3.0&pvid=c02bd89c-8ed0-4ce3-a852-fe9ff888424e


----------



## fokta

frapp2latte said:


> Ohhh, I see, these were the ones you meant. I got confused by the numbers and forgot what cables you referred to the last time. Hehe
> 
> Thanks a lot! Will look into the 179, as well.
> 
> ...


hahaha.. the number do confusing at the beginning... once you get the idea, it was much more simpler... 

179 is actually 165 in 8 core/strand, you have to asked the seller for it.. they don't have it yet in listing.


----------



## frapp2latte

fokta said:


> hahaha.. the number do confusing at the beginning... once you get the idea, it was much more simpler...
> 
> 179 is actually 165 in 8 core/strand, you have to asked the seller for it.. they don't have it yet in listing.



Hehe, yup, I'm getting the numbers all mixed up. Got it! Thanks again, fokta!


----------



## Dsnuts

Just put in an order for my first electro acousti cable. I figure since this cable is cheaper it will give me a good basis of how good these cables are in comparison to some of the best on Aliexpress in a similar price range. Look forward to this cable. Oh by the way our good buddy Hazuken mentioned I got this even cheaper than it already is. So good deal all around.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Just put in an order for my first electro acousti cable. I figure since this cable is cheaper it will give me a good basis of how good these cables are in comparison to some of the best on Aliexpress in a similar price range. Look forward to this cable. Oh by the way our good buddy Hazuken mentioned I got this even cheaper than it already is. So good deal all around.


That's great.. do you mind posting the link please.


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.40714c4d79UekO

It is one of their cheaper cables but looks stunning for the money. I bet it sounds as good as it looks. Cant wait to try this.


----------



## cschau81

westsenkovec said:


> I'm planning to mod my KZ ZS6. I want to upgrade the cable but I don't want to spend a lot of money on the cable.
> 
> Is something like this ok? Will I hear a difference with the 8/16 core cables?
> 
> ...



Hi westsenkovec, I am having KZ zs10 Pro and Im currently using TRN T2 16c  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_8,searchweb201603_52.  

I find it is truly bang for buck and a worthy upgrade over the stock cable. I have the cable 056 also but i find T2 16c is better on KZ zs10 pro. So i use the 056 on my v80  both cables are good quality IMO for the price


----------



## cschau81

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.40714c4d79UekO
> 
> It is one of their cheaper cables but looks stunning for the money. I bet it sounds as good as it looks. Cant wait to try this.


Cant wait to hear your impression on this too


----------



## frapp2latte

Has anybody tried this from Electro Acousti? Is this anywhere on the list?  

7N Frozen Single Crystal Copper Special Tuning Custom Edition LITZ 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000227749190.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3c594c4dq9qTgj


----------



## rurika

frapp2latte said:


> Has anybody tried this from Electro Acousti? Is this anywhere on the list?
> 
> 7N Frozen Single Crystal Copper Special Tuning Custom Edition LITZ
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000227749190.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3c594c4dq9qTgj



@hakuzen should have it in the next coming week (or this week). I also wait for his impression. Might pull the trigger on 11/11 too.


----------



## superuser1

rurika said:


> @hakuzen should have it in the next coming week (or this week). I also wait for his impression. Might pull the trigger on 11/11 too.


Electro Acousti doesn't have any deals on 11.11 so it really doesn't matter if you buy it later.


----------



## KaiserTK

I got this from a friend and judging from pics, I think this is the 165 cable. 

Honestly I think this is a terrible match with the Rai Penta I have. Compared to my PW No 5 cable it has significantly less clarity, less dynamics, and compressed soundstage. But judging from others’ experience here, I think it’s a matter of synergy.


----------



## fokta (Nov 4, 2019)

frapp2latte said:


> Has anybody tried this from Electro Acousti? Is this anywhere on the list?
> 
> 7N Frozen Single Crystal Copper Special Tuning Custom Edition LITZ
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000227749190.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3c594c4dq9qTgj



Yes.. it was a mystery for me. according to the seller is 25 AWG. its a pretty cable too.. but lets wait for HAKUZEN

SATIN audio also have, Griffin, its LITZ type 4... and its 26 AWG.

EA Ares II Plus, will be in the more pricey, only 4 core & 22 AWG... Already try these, quite amazed that it can still have spark for copper cable.




KaiserTK said:


> I got this from a friend and judging from pics, I think this is the 165 cable.
> 
> Honestly I think this is a terrible match with the Rai Penta I have. Compared to my PW No 5 cable it has significantly less clarity, less dynamics, and compressed soundstage. But judging from others’ experience here, I think it’s a matter of synergy.


Yes, it is 165... the angle mmcx is the signature....

You are right, is matter of pairing, That's why trying with the combo is important...

I already re terminate mine 165, the jack become 2.5mm and next will using 2pin... because it was good pairing with TFZ king...



Spoiler: 165 COMPARISON 



This my Impression of 165 vs 130 vs 173 (CFA SOLARIS with DX221Mk2)


 


The next month, I send this to a friend, for him to asses the cable. Paring with PP8 and N5iiS


----------



## HamsterKing (Nov 4, 2019)

Seeing this thread makes me feel like getting one, do you guys recommend 177 for FW10000 or KL Ref? Don't really like the OC cable I bought.

BTW do you guy recommend adapter 4.4mm to 3.5mm


----------



## krunchcrispy

Palash said:


> Nope, S8 is very good. S4 is much more manageable and a little more smooth with extended iems.


Thank you!  Very helpful.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Has anybody tried these 4 core cables from KB Ear? Looks nifty good for $3.5. want to check about their build quality and aesthetics.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/o7aZkGxO

@hakuzen Your inputs are appreciated.


----------



## raccoon city

It is quite an attractive cable for very little money...
There are some AliExpress reviews here:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000141337661.html


----------



## westsenkovec

cschau81 said:


> Hi westsenkovec, I am having KZ zs10 Pro and Im currently using TRN T2 16c  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_8,searchweb201603_52.
> 
> I find it is truly bang for buck and a worthy upgrade over the stock cable. I have the cable 056 also but i find T2 16c is better on KZ zs10 pro. So i use the 056 on my v80  both cables are good quality IMO for the price



Thanks! I need the 0.75 mm connector, right?

Does the cable color matter or do they all use the same material?

The Blon 03 uses a 0.78 mm connector or?


----------



## muths66

westsenkovec said:


> Thanks! I need the 0.75 mm connector, right?
> 
> Does the cable color matter or do they all use the same material?
> 
> The Blon 03 uses a 0.78 mm connector or?


0.75 qdc will be very loose in blon and 0.78 2 pins will be better fit.
Colour i guess is what material they use in the cable.


----------



## cschau81

westsenkovec said:


> Thanks! I need the 0.75 mm connector, right?
> 
> Does the cable color matter or do they all use the same material?
> 
> The Blon 03 uses a 0.78 mm connector or?


Hey westsenkovec, Am not sure about ur model but KZ zs10 fits well with 0.78mm and the same measurement fits perfect for my trn v80 also  haha


----------



## zachmal

SinisterDev said:


> Ah, yeah, I see a number of them offer 2 pin but not qdc. However this C16- 1,2 and 3 all offer qdc. But they're a bit more pricey. Still under that $40 mark though! This would be about the limit I'd spend on a cable. Ive got a $7 off coupon plus their "fan discount". I may decide to get that. It would fit most of the IEMS I own.
> NICEHCK C16-3 16 Cores High Purity Copper Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Plug MMCX/2Pin/QDC/NX7 Connector For KZCCA TFZ QDC NICEHCK NX7/DB3
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/DAPSgGNE



What is the general experience with the Nicehck C16-3 16 core high purity copper cable ?

the litz structure looks very interesting to ensure consistency across for conductivity, not sure what kind of effect it has on audio structure compared to non-litz structure high purity cables

Is it worth it vs. cheaper "upgrade" 16 core cables which cost around 10-15 USD ?

it's only during the big aliexpress sales to be had for that low price (from around 35 or higher down to around 20 USD)


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't have the cheaper 16 core cables but the C-16 cables are excellent cables for the price. Even better during sales. Completely worth getting a set. I did an impression of the cables here. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-c-16-cables.24002/reviews gives a rundown of how each of the 3 cables are. They sound great even on higher end phones. So worth the money. 

I like the pure copper the best out of the 3. Or the one you mentioned C-16-3 

By the way there are some "other" vendors that sells them for cheaper $17ish.. IF you look around aliexpress. If it looks like the C-16 then it is the same cable just rebranded. They come in all sorts of new color variations now too.


----------



## al2813

Hi, new to this whole world of upgrade cables. I am looking to order the Blon bl-03 and an upgrade cable. Ideally I would love a cable with a mic as sometimes I am listening to music and a phone call comes in. The vast majority of cables I see have no mic and I was told before that a mic has an impact on SQ. Is there a way to have the best of both worlds (happy to pay more)? I searched the thread (there are 206 pages...), but did not find a lot of around that.


----------



## Cevisi

al2813 said:


> Hi, new to this whole world of upgrade cables. I am looking to order the Blon bl-03 and an upgrade cable. Ideally I would love a cable with a mic as sometimes I am listening to music and a phone call comes in. The vast majority of cables I see have no mic and I was told before that a mic has an impact on SQ. Is there a way to have the best of both worlds (happy to pay more)? I searched the thread (there are 206 pages...), but did not find a lot of around that.


There are no good cables whit mic this one is good an cheap


http://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Fn3fBL6u


----------



## SinisterDev

zachmal said:


> What is the general experience with the Nicehck C16-3 16 core high purity copper cable ?
> 
> the litz structure looks very interesting to ensure consistency across for conductivity, not sure what kind of effect it has on audio structure compared to non-litz structure high purity cables
> 
> ...



I haven't had the opportunity to test a ton of cables. I recently got into this hobby and am on a budget. But aside from the stock cables that came with the CCA and KZ IEMs I own Ive purchased a few upgrade cables. The closest one I have to compare to the NiceHCK C-16 is thw TRN T2 16 core. And I can say that the NiceHCK is soooo much nicer. Not only does it look and feel much higher in quality, I swear it sounds the best out of any other cable I've gotten to use.

I actually performed a little experiment out of scientific curiosity! I had my wife swap up my cables on my ZSX and placed them in my ears. I made sure to not touch or look at the cables. And id have her take my phone and play the same song. We tested using my KZ Gold/Silver 8 core upgrade cable, the TRN T2 16 Core and the NiceHCK C16, and after 3 tests(listening to the same song 9 times lol) , the cable I thought produced the most appealing sound quality to my ears ended up being the NiceHCK.
Im not very good at describing what I hear with all the jargon people use in this community lol, but I can definitely say that the NiceHCK just sounds the best. Everything comes through very balanced and clear. Male and female voices are clear as crystal. Lows Mids and Highs all sound very well balanced and pleasant to my... Brain palate? Haha.
When I listen to the TRN, I feel like it definitely sounds better than the stock mic cable i have, but as i listen to different albums i get this distinct feeling like something is just a little...off.  I used the TRN for about a month until my NiceHCK arrived and right from the first album i listened to, it felt like I found the Goldilocks zone.

Im sure their are people on here who have tested many more cables and could give you a better, more detailed opinion than myself. Hakuzen's cable list is what really got me curious about trying new cables. The work he put into making that list is really impressive and commendable. For now, I can definitely say the NiceHCK is the best one I own. I love it.
I do believe its going on sale for the 11.11 sale too!


----------



## yorosello

I was torn to choose between ISN Audio S8 cable & the KBear 8/16 Core cable. Anyone can help me decide which one is better?


----------



## yorosello

I found one local store here selling a DIY cable that looks pretty okay to me. It sells around $12-$13 if I converted it from my currency

The seller describe the silver used is 5U thickness & they are using bose's factory copper.


----------



## Cevisi

yorosello said:


> I found one local store here selling a DIY cable that looks pretty okay to me. It sells around $12-$13 if I converted it from my currency
> 
> The seller describe the silver used is 5U thickness & they are using bose's factory copper.


Looks like a nice cable i would buy it


----------



## yorosello (Nov 5, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> Looks like a nice cable i would buy it


Yeah, if I want to save some money i'll buy this most likely since I just purchased the reference audio cable/KPE stock cable that cost around $40. Compared to ISN Audio S8 which was around $30


----------



## cschau81

yorosello said:


> I found one local store here selling a DIY cable that looks pretty okay to me. It sells around $12-$13 if I converted it from my currency
> 
> The seller describe the silver used is 5U thickness & they are using bose's factory copper.


Nice!


----------



## fokta

yorosello said:


> I found one local store here selling a DIY cable that looks pretty okay to me. It sells around $12-$13 if I converted it from my currency
> 
> The seller describe the silver used is 5U thickness & they are using bose's factory copper.


i like the Jack and 2 pin, it's look solid


----------



## yorosello

fokta said:


> i like the Jack and 2 pin, it's look solid


Yep. It is solid & cheaper than ISN Audio S8. A value buy for me


----------



## colo13

Guys, can you recommend me a good extension cable for Sony mh755?


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 6, 2019)

Just got this cable in the mail today. This cable is amazing. Just amazing. The transparency is crazy. First phone I connected it to was my Andromeda S and I have never heard my AndromedaS so good. It is as if it is finally opened up in sound. I have been searching for the right balanced cable to use with my Andromeda S for the whole year I have had it.

It sounds good no mater what cable it is connected to but this cable brings My AndroS to a level that is more closer to my Solaris which was unexpected from a cable change.
The funny thing is I have cables that cost 1/10th of this cable that looks just like it but the material they are using on this is most definitely higher end stuff. I do believe this cable will be under $90 during 11.11 sale.

BIG THUMBS up from me. Will do a full review on them soon but for now. I can't get my AndromedaS out of my ears right now.


----------



## Carlsan

Dsnuts said:


> Just got this cable in the mail today. This cable is amazing. Just amazing. The transparency is crazy. First phone I connected it to was my Andromeda S and I have never heard my AndromedaS so good. It is as if it is finally opened up in sound. I have been searching for the right balanced cable to use with my Andromeda S for the whole year I have had it.
> 
> It sounds good no mater what cable it is connected to but this cable brings My AndroS to a level that is more closer to my Solaris which was unexpected from a cable change.
> The funny thing is I have cables that cost 1/10th of this cable that looks just like it but the material they are using on this is most definitely higher end stuff. I do believe this cable will be under $90 during 11.11 sale.
> ...



The NICEHCK 6N UPOCC Copper cable? Been eyeing that one as well.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 6, 2019)

Oh man I can't even explain how good it is on the Andromeda S. $90 during 11.11 sale. I think Hazuken might have these as well. All I can say is. I can't get my Andros out of my ears. I am on hour number 3 right now Lol. 

A little birdie told me these are rebranded from another vendor that sells these for much more.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Just got this cable in the mail today. This cable is amazing. Just amazing. The transparency is crazy. First phone I connected it to was my Andromeda S and I have never heard my AndromedaS so good. It is as if it is finally opened up in sound. I have been searching for the right balanced cable to use with my Andromeda S for the whole year I have had it.
> 
> It sounds good no mater what cable it is connected to but this cable brings My AndroS to a level that is more closer to my Solaris which was unexpected from a cable change.
> The funny thing is I have cables that cost 1/10th of this cable that looks just like it but the material they are using on this is most definitely higher end stuff. I do believe this cable will be under $90 during 11.11 sale.
> ...


What material are the wires?


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 6, 2019)

6N UPOCC Copper and Copper-Silver Alloy Mixed Cable Litz. It is actually a hybrid of sorts. A mix between high purity copper and alloy copper mixed. Whatever they are using. It works. Wish they had an 8 core version of this but this 4 core is really good.  The funny thing is. This cable actually looks cheap. As I own lower end copper cables that look identical. Don't sound anywhere near as good as this cable though. 

Been on a alloy copper kick as of late. Love what alloy does for sound.


----------



## fokta

Dsnuts said:


> Just got this cable in the mail today. This cable is amazing. Just amazing. The transparency is crazy. First phone I connected it to was my Andromeda S and I have never heard my AndromedaS so good. It is as if it is finally opened up in sound. I have been searching for the right balanced cable to use with my Andromeda S for the whole year I have had it.
> 
> It sounds good no mater what cable it is connected to but this cable brings My AndroS to a level that is more closer to my Solaris which was unexpected from a cable change.
> The funny thing is I have cables that cost 1/10th of this cable that looks just like it but the material they are using on this is most definitely higher end stuff. I do believe this cable will be under $90 during 11.11 sale.
> ...


Yes.. Too bad no 8 core version.


----------



## subwoof3r (Nov 7, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> Just got this cable in the mail today. This cable is amazing. Just amazing. The transparency is crazy. First phone I connected it to was my Andromeda S and I have never heard my AndromedaS so good. It is as if it is finally opened up in sound. I have been searching for the right balanced cable to use with my Andromeda S for the whole year I have had it.
> 
> It sounds good no mater what cable it is connected to but this cable brings My AndroS to a level that is more closer to my Solaris which was unexpected from a cable change.
> The funny thing is I have cables that cost 1/10th of this cable that looks just like it but the material they are using on this is most definitely higher end stuff. I do believe this cable will be under $90 during 11.11 sale.
> ...



I have it too 2 weeks (approx), need to finish my full review of it.
This is my yet best NiceHCK cable for sure. Excellent sound, I confirm. Extremely transparent and natural sounding. Dynamic and detailed. A great cable highly recommended.
It is boring because I don't see any cons at all in this cable 
Compared to ISN Audio S4, there is still a slight "veil", but for what it offers it can be easily accepted. This one is my current best cable yet with the ISN Audio S4. Two different excellent characters.


----------



## archy121

subwoof3r said:


> ..Compared to ISN Audio S4, there is still a slight "veil", but for what it offers it can be easily accepted. This one is my current best cable yet with the ISN Audio S4. Two different excellent characters.



I’m presently looking for a cable to go with the DM6 (no sibilance issues for me) that can add little more sparkle, tighten mids and improve the bass if possible. If nothing else slightly Less veil and more improved soundstage would be great. 
I was considering 128 for 11/11. 

Which cable did you refer to as being veiled ? 
With the price difference - is the NiceHCK that much better ? Get the impression from your there is very little difference between them and both almost equally good.


----------



## subwoof3r

archy121 said:


> I’m presently looking for a cable to go with the DM6 (no sibilance issues for me) that can add little more sparkle, tighten mids and improve the bass if possible. If nothing else slightly Less veil and more improved soundstage would be great.
> I was considering 128 for 11/11.
> 
> Which cable did you refer to as being veiled ?
> With the price difference - is the NiceHCK that much better ? Get the impression from your there is very little difference between them and both almost equally good.


Then the NiceHCK will be your best friend as it greatly improve everything without taming any freq (at least to my ears).
The veil is about the NiceHCK. The ISN Audio S4 is the just incredible when it comes to transparency and mids boost. As already said in my S4 review, its like all my other cables has a slight veil compared to the S4  this is an amazing silver plated material used on them.
I dismantled my S4 cable recently (for proper resolder) and they are very difficult to tin the end of wires, even at 320°C, meaning that it's using very good material for silver, like good quality copper.


----------



## Dsnuts

This one is a bit spendy but I was told was a great cable. 





NICEHCK C4-1 Cable 6N Single Crystal Copper UPOCC Silver Plated @$150ish






Will be getting a set to check out.


----------



## ShabtabQ

Please tell me a  Good balanced 2.5mm cable for Tin T2 and Blon, around 20ish USD.


----------



## thejoker13

I received my new Electroacoustic cable and have fallen in love with my LZ A6 all over again. I'll write a more detailed impression of the amazing cable tomorrow, but tonight just enjoy the cables beauty!


----------



## cschau81

thejoker13 said:


> I received my new Electroacoustic cable and have fallen in love with my LZ A6 all over again. I'll write a more detailed impression of the amazing cable tomorrow, but tonight just enjoy the cables beauty!


Wow nice just ordered mine (cable 175) and i cant wait too!


----------



## bogginhead

I recently received a couple more really good cables (imho), again from Amazon (but can be ordered from Ali Ex and elsewhere as well of course): 

The cable on the left is this one:  

https://www.amazon.com/HifiHear-Ear...&qid=1573192644&sprefix=Hifihear&sr=8-1-fkmr1

On the right (pictured w / R2 Aten):  

https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-...6+core&qid=1573192790&sprefix=Hifihear&sr=8-3

Both of these cables have been fantastic with my IMR R2 Zenith and R2 Aten.  I'd been looking forward to getting a good single crystal copper 2.5mm cable for quite a while, and it was worth the wait.  The copper alloy cable I haven't used as much (saving it for the IMR Rah that releases at the end of the month), but I have used it enough to know that it's definitely one of the best cables I've purchased yet.


----------



## zachmal

Assuming I get the JC16, what connector type would fit for the Nicehck NX7 ?

the "For KZ TFZ 0.78mm" one ?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32959314453.html JC16 6N OFC 16 Shares 480 Cores Earphone Upgrade Cable For se215 se535 0.78mm IE80 MMCX IM A2DC ZSN QDC UE Series

Thanks in advance


----------



## yorosello

zachmal said:


> Assuming I get the JC16, what connector type would fit for the Nicehck NX7 ?
> 
> the "For KZ TFZ 0.78mm" one ?
> 
> ...


I think they that NX7 option if not mistaken. But if you want to use the cable for other iem as well then I suggest just take the universal 2 pin type with 0.78mm pin since it'll be more convenient.


----------



## J_3000

Im new to the whole cable thing and Ali's 11.11 sale is coming tomorrow. I started looking at upgrading the cable for my Shure SE535's. What do you guys think would be the best deal to look at? I also purchased the ES100 yesterday to upgrade my Fiio BTR1. I could go for the balanced 2.5mm output, do you think it makes a big difference compared to the 3.5mm output? 

Ideally I would have a short cable, but I havent found too many of those with the 2.5mm jack. Also, if I go for the balanced output, I think I should get an adapter just in case I need to use the standard 3.5mm output in some devices. So my ultimate ideal setup would actually be 2.5mm short cable, then 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter with extension cable, which combined would make the cable normal length. 

What I searched little, this isnt a combination that has a lot of options. So Im also happy to hear suggestions with good deals for regular length cables and then possibly regular adapters if needed. 

Thanks!


----------



## aaDee

Any suggestions for Ikko OH10 cable? Something that reveals more details?


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 10, 2019)

J_3000 said:


> Im new to the whole cable thing and Ali's 11.11 sale is coming tomorrow. I started looking at upgrading the cable for my Shure SE535's. What do you guys think would be the best deal to look at? I also purchased the ES100 yesterday to upgrade my Fiio BTR1. I could go for the balanced 2.5mm output, do you think it makes a big difference compared to the 3.5mm output?
> 
> Ideally I would have a short cable, but I havent found too many of those with the 2.5mm jack. Also, if I go for the balanced output, I think I should get an adapter just in case I need to use the standard 3.5mm output in some devices. So my ultimate ideal setup would actually be 2.5mm short cable, then 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter with extension cable, which combined would make the cable normal length.
> 
> ...


  You most definitely need to try balanced out or 2.5mm cable. A lot of the cables on aliexpress should give you a 2.5mm option. What to choose for your cable is really up to your budget. For Shure sound you want something with silver in it since they are warmer tuned earphones. I would look into the $20-$60 range for the cables. Again anything with silver in it will be beneficial.



aaDee said:


> Any suggestions for Ikko OH10 cable? Something that reveals more details?


You can do two types. If you want to reveal the best amount of detail I have a suggestion for you. This cable is going to be around $60 during sales. It is an excellent cable I am currently using on my Solaris. Give this one a try. I know it is a bit more spendy vs the cheaper options but these cost the way they do for a reason. I suppose this cable also applies to the previous poster.
I love this cable https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...-20181111.promoteRecommendProducts_6080023.10 While this is my top choice.

If you want something a bit cheaper. Try this one. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...20181111.promoteRecommendProducts_6080023.359 I use this one on my IT04 which sounds amazing on it. Both of these are the very best in the price range.


----------



## archy121 (Nov 10, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> ..
> I love this cable https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...-20181111.promoteRecommendProducts_6080023.10 While this is my top choice.
> .




Is this 175 or 128 or other ?

Also how does this differ to one you recommended  earlier  -  NICEHCK 6N UPOCC Copper cable ?


----------



## jant71

Need an 11/11 recommendation for a solid cable for my Tape. Stock cable is cool sounding so I would want to go away from that. Ideally, warmish and bigger on stage and air and good bass extension. Tape has plenty of detail so not trying for extra resolution but don't want a slouch either that smooths over or slows them down. Like to wear down as well so not very heavy and only the short reliefs/no guide portion would be great to not have to cut them off. Maybe the HCK copper C16?


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 10, 2019)

archy121 said:


> Is this 175 or 128 or other ?
> 
> Also how does this differ to one you recommended  earlier  -  NICEHCK 6N UPOCC Copper cable ?



It is cable number 128.. This cable is actually a newer item on Aliepress. This is the reason why you don't see too much written about them, but the reviews you will see nothing less than 5 stars. For the money this cable is one of the very best. Worth every cent and honestly I can see boutique dealers using similar material and calling it Hercules and charging $500 plus for them. It is a bit of a heavier cable as it uses more material to achieve the sonics being alloy copper for the core but then is plated with silver. Gives the extension and detail that is the purity of silver but fullness and emotion to the phone it is attached to that has more to do with the alloy copper. Ever since I attached it to my Solaris I have not taken it off actually. The sonic character is similar to the newer NiceHCK UPOCC copper cable which is a hybrid of pure copper and alloy copper. I like both but to be honest the $40 difference between the two. The 128 is the better deal during sales.



jant71 said:


> Need an 11/11 recommendation for a solid cable for my Tape. Stock cable is cool sounding so I would want to go away from that. Ideally, warmish and bigger on stage and air and good bass extension. Tape has plenty of detail so not trying for extra resolution but don't want a slouch either that smooths over or slows them down. Like to wear down as well so not very heavy and only the short reliefs/no guide portion would be great to not have to cut them off. Maybe the HCK copper C16?



Try cable 130 for your tape. I know it is a bit more from the C-16s but these are worth the price. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32954464829.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_2895443.subject_14  These are still one of my favorites. Will add a bit of warmth, smoothness, extension and air to your tape.. Excellent cables. Plus it will be $49 during sales.


----------



## jant71

Dsnuts said:


> Try cable 130 for your tape. I know it is a bit more from the C-16s but these are worth the price. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32954464829.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_2895443.subject_14  These are still one of my favorites. Will add a bit of warmth, smoothness, extension and air to your tape.. Excellent cables. Plus it will be $49 during sales.



That last Kinboofi we liked was good but just too heavy. This one looks to be the same. If so just too obtrusive as you always feel the weight and no way it would work if down even if I cut off the ear guide portion if near as heavy.


----------



## Dsnuts

You can try a C-16-3 the pure copper one. Even though they are 16 cores it has no ear guides and is not heavy in any way. By the way you can see a **** version that will be cheaper on sale over the NiceHCK version. I would look if you know what I mean.


----------



## progdvd

Dsnuts said:


> You most definitely need to try balanced out or 2.5mm cable. A lot of the cables on aliexpress should give you a 2.5mm option. What to choose for your cable is really up to your budget. For Shure sound you want something with silver in it since they are warmer tuned earphones. I would look into the $20-$60 range for the cables. Again anything with silver in it will be beneficial.
> 
> 
> You can do two types. If you want to reveal the best amount of detail I have a suggestion for you. This cable is going to be around $60 during sales. It is an excellent cable I am currently using on my Solaris. Give this one a try. I know it is a bit more spendy vs the cheaper options but these cost the way they do for a reason. I suppose this cable also applies to the previous poster.
> ...



Would you recommend one of these for Blon BL-03? Atm I'm using $10 Nicehck copper it is OK but I'd like a bit more treble, a bit more brighter sound if possible. 
What's my best option, one of these kinboofi, or:
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000130561057.html
or:
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html


----------



## Jhood

Hello guys,

I'm planning to buy the CCA C16 for 11.11, I'm also getting Sonata HD II with it as a usb-c dac but I'm searching for good cables that could enhance the overall quality of these IEM

I saw about the NICEHCK16 that seems good, but I'd like some more advices before buying 

Oh and also a bit off topic, do someone have good recommandations on good ear tips for C16? Thanks a lot guys


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 10, 2019)

progdvd said:


> Would you recommend one of these for Blon BL-03? Atm I'm using $10 Nicehck copper it is OK but I'd like a bit more treble, a bit more brighter sound if possible.
> What's my best option, one of these kinboofi, or:
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000130561057.html
> or:
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html



I dont have the 2nd cable you linked yet but I will let folks know how they are when I get my set soon. If you want more treble detail/extension. Both the cables you posted a link for are more copper than silver. Try something like this one. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...n-20181111.promoteRecommendProducts_6080023.6  This is a thicker copper core cable but has a lot of silver content. I use it on my Ibasso It04 is one of he very best for the price. There is another shop that will have these for $25. For $25 this cable is a steal.You can guess why I cant post it here.

General rule. Silver content will add a bit of detail and extension. Copper depending on purity and type can do the same but mostly adds some warmth and fullness to mids and bass. Hybrids are mostly copper based and not so much silver used in hybrid cables. So if you want a bit more detail from your phones get something that is SPC or silver coated or plated copper vs a hybrid or pure copper.



Jhood said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm planning to buy the CCA C16 for 11.11, I'm also getting Sonata HD II with it as a usb-c dac but I'm searching for good cables that could enhance the overall quality of these IEM
> 
> ...



This set of foams will cost you $10 and you get 20 pairs. One of the absolute best deals for tips on the nets. I use these tips over my Spiral dots and symbios.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32749908913.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1a934c4dTpqm4J
These foams are absolutely superb. They look like copies of Comply foams but they have their own properties. I actually like these over Complys. Very comfy and give a bit of isolation over other types of tips.


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 11, 2019)

added cable 183 to the database. it's an alternative to cable 175, if you want a less bright cable than 174.

*182*, *183*. eac AuPlatAg+AgAu 4c/8c (gold+silver,eagle,MV)
taiwan neotech oem 24k gold plated up-occ silver + up-occ pure silver99% + Au1% alloy. 28awg/core, PE sheath, from electro acousti.
structure:
AuAg: 0.10mm*10(ID:0.36mm/OD:1.4mm/28.15awg). gold plated Ag: 0.15mm?*7 (~26awg).
the result is 27AWG (24AWG in 8 cores version).
eagle true rhodium plated plug (over gold plating); superb quality plug, there is a big difference between these components (jack, divider, slider), and those used in any other chi-cable from my list; the plug costs over $14, while others cost $2-3. good strain reliefs.
mmcx, 2pins, QDC, and other terminations, together with 2.5, 3.5, 4.4mm plugs, available. you can also ask for other terminations, like 2.5mm or 3.5mm plugs for headphones, and not ear molded guides (search for desired plugs in their stock).
flexible wire, but not the most flexible; it's supple, considering its thickness.
some microphonics, then, although i don't notice them when music is playing.
like the other up-occ wires, sound is very clean, reference. darker background, deeper soundstage, which helps to better separation and imaging perception. this also leads to better definition and detail.
compared to cables 173/174 (only AgAu wire), the gold plated silver wire helps to get less bright result. quality of upper mids and highs is the same, but you get bolder bass and low mids, and some more sub-bass rumble.
compared to 175, i think i prefer up-occ copper bass than this gold plated silver bass. but i have to do further AB between both cables to confirm it.

wires used:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33046978735.html (same than cables 173/174), and
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007639757.html













*183*. 8 cores version: 122..122..119..131 mΩ..[33.3g]..108..102 pF..[112cm]
outer diameter: 5.5mm. length from splitter: 37cm.








*182*. 4 cores version





links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33044349754.html


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 11, 2019)

added cable 210 (nicehck 6n up-occ silver & copper alloy, 4 cores) to the database.
resistance is very high, but the sound you get is great, specially the bass, imo.

*210*. hck 6n upocc ag&cu lz 4c (light copper,M): 382..409..386..403 mΩ..[21.4g]..78..73 pF..[129cm]
outer diameter: 5.5mm. length from splitter: 40cm.
nicehck oalloy 6n up-occ silver & copper alloy litz. PE sheath.
structure: 0.06mm*22*2(26AWG)*4c. advertised as 25awg conductor.
geometry is two groups of 22 twisted strands, both twisted.
it comes into a nicehck flat zip case (one of my fav cases).
the plugs are nice looking. i like the bevel in the 2.5mm plug.
the wire is soft and medium-low flexibility.
as you can see, resistance measurements don't match 25 nor 26awg. it's around 29 or 30awg. the discrepancy could be originated by an improper litz remove before soldering. found similar issue in cable 192.
despite of the resistance, you can notice the sound stage and black background of up-occ wires here.
the sound you get with this cable is really good. i'm amazed by the bass: it's very detailed (great texture) but it has big presence and sub-bass rumble. i think it's my favorite bass from all up-occ wires i've tried.
sound is balanced, not dark, not bright. about treble, you don't get same detail and clarity than with AgAu wire (cables 173/174, 175, 182/183), but it's there.












wire:




links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000167037021.html


----------



## hakuzen

and i have no time to add cable 198 now (new electro acousti 7n frozen single crystal copper litz cable). will do it later.
measurements have been added to the list (4 cores version).
i can advance it is the darkest cable i got from electro acousti. huge bass.


----------



## Jhood

Dsnuts said:


> I dont have the 2nd cable you linked yet but I will let folks know how they are when I get my set soon. If you want more treble detail/extension. Both the cables you posted a link for are more copper than silver. Try something like this one. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...n-20181111.promoteRecommendProducts_6080023.6  This is a thicker copper core cable but has a lot of silver content. I use it on my Ibasso It04 is one of he very best for the price. There is another shop that will have these for $25. For $25 this cable is a steal.You can guess why I cant post it here.
> 
> General rule. Silver content will add a bit of detail and extension. Copper depending on purity and type can do the same but mostly adds some warmth and fullness to mids and bass. Hybrids are mostly copper based and not so much silver used in hybrid cables. So if you want a bit more detail from your phones get something that is SPC or silver coated or plated copper vs a hybrid or pure copper.
> 
> ...




HI, 

Thanks for the reply 

The link you gave me for the ear tips doesn't work for me, maybe you have another or can you give me the reference please?

For the cable I'll go with the NiceHCK       C-16-3 that seems pretty good apparently

Thanks again


----------



## progdvd

Dsnuts said:


> I dont have the 2nd cable you linked yet but I will let folks know how they are when I get my set soon. If you want more treble detail/extension. Both the cables you posted a link for are more copper than silver. Try something like this one. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...n-20181111.promoteRecommendProducts_6080023.6  This is a thicker copper core cable but has a lot of silver content. I use it on my Ibasso It04 is one of he very best for the price....



I took your advice and ordered cheaper Kinboofi. Thank you


----------



## tzincbg

My very subjective review of a few-. cheap cables:

I rate the cables like that(subjective) from worst to best: Cheap $3-$5 ones tiny, metallic sound(not much but…), the earphones fall off sometimes, the buttons sometimes get confused and up the volume instead of skipping the song, poor mic , Next - stock cables from KZ, FiiO, TRN - no change in sound from stock, feel durable, at least Fiio have a version with a good mic. and vol. buttons. Next are 8-core and/or silver/gold plated ones(I own one from KZ) - SMALL IMPROVEMENT over stock, nothing great. Next the Ibasso IT 01 copper cable - solid, a bit thicker, more details and clarity in sound(yes the right IT 01 earphone does die easily, the rumor is correct), and finally the TRN T2 16 core silver plated cable. The best details and clarity, it even seems that it hid some artifacts in KZ ZS7’s sound. It gave me pretty small improvement, maybe placebo on FiiO F9 pro maybe because Ibasso’s cable they were on, is very good, too. I bought from TRN official store on aliexpress because there are definetely fakes out there. Not many workers are able to properly connect 16 tiny tiny cables per earphone and one of the cheap cables I tried resembled TRN a lot but was a bit thinner and the letters of the logo were different and not clear.

an you offer me other cables that we make me go WOW? Preferably below $50, but not a firm requirement.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans (Nov 11, 2019)

There's a TRN T2 cable for $7.91 on AN UNNAMED store. Might get one for my ZS7. [Also considering the Y*nY*o 16 Core high purity silver cable, blue, from same.]


----------



## blockchainhero

I bought a shorter Z1R cable on eBay for $15 and received it yesterday. Great quality and I have no complaints. The seller https://ebay.com/usr/low20101020 has a lot of reasonably priced cables and I’m eyeing the M50x cable next.


----------



## tzincbg

ShakeThoseCans said:


> There's a TRN T2 cable for $7.91 on the **** Earphones Store. Think it might be fake? **** seems like a big store. Might get one for my ZS7. [Also considering the Y*nY*o 16 Core high purity silver cable, blue, from same.]


I  bought KZ ZS7 earphones from them. They sound real or at least not bad. If you want to be 100% sure you can buy the cable  from the official TRN store on aliexpress. $2.5 more is not that much for your peace of mind.


----------



## Dsnuts

Jhood said:


> HI,
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> ...


  Try this link https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1853692?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000002.2.4bf66e91z8hGZC


----------



## superuser1

ShakeThoseCans said:


> There's a TRN T2 cable for $7.91 on the ***** *Earphones Store. Think it might be fake? **** seems like a big store. Might get one for my ZS7. [Also considering the Y*nY*o 16 Core high purity silver cable, blue, from same.]





tzincbg said:


> I  bought KZ ZS7 earphones from them. They sound real or at least not bad. If you want to be 100% sure you can buy the cable  from the official TRN store on aliexpress. $2.5 more is not that much for your peace of mind.


That's a banned store!


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Oops. I'll edit the info.


----------



## tzincbg

superuser1 said:


> That's a banned store!


Sorry. Didn't know. Do they sell fakes always or sometimes?


----------



## hakuzen

*198*. eac 7n scc frz lz (copper,eagle,MV)
frozen 7n single crystal copper litz. PE sheath.
structure: 0.06mm*7*7(.139s/.42mm/25.7AWG) per core; 22.7AWG (~90mΩ!) per signal, if 8 cores.
geometry is shown in the pic below. in this case, litz looks properly removed before soldering.
eagle true rhodium plated plug (over gold plating); superb quality plug, there is a big difference between these components (jack, divider, slider), and those used in any other chi-cable from my list; the plug costs over $14, while others cost $2-3. good strain reliefs.
mmcx, 2pins, QDC, and other terminations, together with 2.5, 3.5, 4.4mm plugs, available. you can also ask for other terminations, like 2.5mm or 3.5mm plugs for headphones, and not ear molded guides (search for desired plugs in their stock).
flexible wire, at least the 4 cores version. more flexible than up-occ cables.
my first try in this cable (not burn-in) shows huge bass. lot of rumble. this makes the cable the darkest from the electro acousti cables i've tried. there is good detail in mids and treble, but due to bass presence, the overall result is warm.
i'm in love with up-occ wires, because of their deep sound stage and black background, and tight and detailed bass (personal preference): this wire doesn't reach the high mark up-occ has set, although it is close.
i'd recommend this cable for bassheads, or for trying to get a darker sound from your excessively bright source+phones combo.
i'll update my impressions when i spend more time with this cable.

wire:









8 cores version:





4 cores version: 167..164..164..174 mΩ..[23.8g]..76..71 pF..[113cm]
outer diameter: 4mm. length from splitter: 40cm.





links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000227749190.html


----------



## hakuzen

i apologize for not getting the time to add comments and pics of the two budget cables in the batch before 11.11 sales end.
however, complete measurements have been added to the database.
of course, stage is not as deep as with up-occ wires, and they are in another league.
they are:


- cable *090* (nicehck 4n ofhc -copper-). https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000097502378.html
090. hck 4n ofc 4c (copper,furt,M): 177.. 202..193..190 mΩ..[24.9g]..92..89 pF..[127cm]
nice looking affordable cable. good amount of bass. the result is warm. typical decent (and honest) copper cable.
it is very soft and ultra flexible wire.














- cable *196*, electro acousti offer of 6n occ hybrid silver plated copper + copper. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html
196. eac 6n occ+spc litz 4c (silver+copper,eagle,MV): 167..168..296..288 mΩ..[22.1g]..76..71 pF..[116cm]
as you can see, copper is used for positive signals, and spc (thinner) for negative.
perception of tonality is what expected. full bass and airy treble. balanced. good highs detail.
very good hybrid one, although i miss the deep stage of more expensive up-occ wires.
with these wires, you feel the sound closer to you.
it is very soft and ultra flexible wire.


----------



## fokta

hakuzen said:


> *198*. eac 7n scc frz lz (copper,eagle,MV)
> frozen 7n single crystal copper litz. PE sheath.
> structure: 0.06mm*7*7(.139s/.42mm/25.7AWG) per core; 22.7AWG (~90mΩ!) per signal, if 8 cores.
> geometry is shown in the pic below. in this case, litz looks properly removed before soldering.
> ...


That's pretty.... 
even the 4 core seems thick and lovely...  your measurement show that it was very good material used... 
looking forward for further impression...


----------



## rurika (Nov 11, 2019)

Just ordered 198 8 cores last night. My AuAg + AuAG gold plate still on the way and should arrive in the next few day.

The shipping from China lately takes more time than I expected. Normally it would takes about 2 weeks in total but lately it takes 3 weeks or more. Some of my order take more or about a month.
Hope this cable ... will be here in late Nov.


----------



## talponne

hakuzen said:


> i apologize for not getting the time to add comments and pics of the two budget cables in the batch before 11.11 sales end.
> however, complete measurements have been added to the database.
> of course, stage is not as deep as with up-occ wires, and they are in another league.
> they are:
> ...




Is *192*. similar to cable *090*?
Thanks


----------



## ratdog

Sorry for the noob question but I'm looking to get a replacement cable for Tin T2's and Blon 3's. I'm confused on 2.5, 3.5, 4.4, balanced, non balanced, etc...I will be using primarily with Android smartphones. Which should I get?


----------



## yorosello

ratdog said:


> Sorry for the noob question but I'm looking to get a replacement cable for Tin T2's and Blon 3's. I'm confused on 2.5, 3.5, 4.4, balanced, non balanced, etc...I will be using primarily with Android smartphones. Which should I get?


3.5 output if you're going to use it on your phone


----------



## hakuzen

PreetyAdrian said:


> Is *192*. similar to cable *090*?
> Thanks


the look of the wire is almost identical (although they are different). both are ultra soft and flexible.
my first impression is bigger soundstage with 192, and maybe better highs.
i think the litz was not completely removed before soldering in 192, because of the discrepancy between measurements of the naked wire and the cable. that's why resistance of 090 is better.
plugs are also better in 192.
anyways, 090 is a very good copper cable for that price.
i'd like to do further AB between these both and 168 (all them great copper cables in similar price segment), but my time is very limited now.


----------



## ratdog

So it looks like the consensus is that the addition of the mic degrades sound quality. Is there any tests that have been done to back this up?


----------



## staticV3 (Nov 12, 2019)

ratdog said:


> So it looks like the consensus is that the addition of the mic degrades sound quality. Is there any tests that have been done to back this up?


Simply adding one more wire and putting a mic/remote on there can't and won't reduce sound quality. What I could imagine is that since most/all mics are designed in such a way that the signal wire for the side it is on is also passed through it, maybe some signal degradation can happen there. However, the effect would probably be tricky to measure and impossible to hear.

I think the consensus that mics give you worse sound quality is somewhat misunderstood. It's not that including one will degrade quality, but that cables with a mic are generally of a lower quality since they target another audience, one that cares more about convenience than absolute sound quality.
That being said, I found this cable with a mic that looks pretty premium:
US $24.57  37%OFF | Whizzer MMCX Upgrade Cable 6N OCC Single Crystal Copper  Dedicated  for A15 Fiio Sony  with Mic Volume Control Applies Original
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/YFMfVPWPD


----------



## rurika (Nov 12, 2019)

My 183 (8cores) just arrive today. The first thing I notice after switch to this cable is ... vocal is come more forward than 171 or 175.
Wondering how it's going to be if use pcocc copper(171) for negative signal instead of AuAG cable.

The gold plate is work very nicely on this cable.
For overall I like 171. If I want more detail and slightly bass response I would go for 175 but if I want vocal to come forward I would go for this cable (183). It still have details like 175.

Dang!! I should order this one for 1.5m (my regular length for IEM cables). 1.2m is too short IMO

Well, if someone want to order this cable for 2pin 0.78mm + 4.4mm. PM me. I might order a new one 1.5m for myself.


----------



## thejoker13

rurika said:


> My 183 (8cores) just arrive today. The first thing I notice after switch to this cable is ... vocal is come more forward than 171 or 175.
> Wondering how it's going to be if use pcocc copper(171) for negative signal instead of AuAG cable.
> 
> The gold plate is work very nicely on this cable.
> ...


Very, very nice cable collection man! I LOVE my Electroacoustic cables and can't recommend them enough!


----------



## hakuzen

rurika said:


> My 183 (8cores) just arrive today. The first thing I notice after switch to this cable is ... vocal is come more forward than 171 or 175.
> Wondering how it's going to be if use pcocc copper(171) for negative signal instead of AuAG cable.
> 
> The gold plate is work very nicely on this cable.
> ...


you got the full collection of best electro acousti cables, IMO.
you are the second people who tell this about mids. it is very interesting.
maybe the deeper sound stage, more layered sound, places the mids not so close to the listener in 175 (but still very detailed).
many cheap cables bring mids closer to you, but also every frequency. i love the depth when using up-occ wires.
or AuAg alloy enhances upper mids and highs, and copper enhances bass, and the mids seem recessed in the resulting v-shape.
now i ought to do further AB between 175 and 183 (and maybe 171 and 174), focusing on location of mids and tonal balance.
i've not decided yet my fav between 175 and 183. barely tried 183 for an hour. fantastic cables, in all cases.


----------



## yorosello

thejoker13 said:


> Very, very nice cable collection man! I LOVE my Electroacoustic cables and can't recommend them enough!


Where can i get those?


----------



## thejoker13 (Nov 12, 2019)

yorosello said:


> Where can i get those?


Electro acousti Store
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/oCg7wdy8
The store is called Electro acoustic, and can be found on Aliexpress. All of their cables are of the highest quality and with premium materials used, as well as hand crafted craftsmanship. They aren't cheap, but you get what you pay for.

*edit* I'm on mobile and I don't believe it'll let me share a good link. Maybe another member that isn't using mobile could share a working link for their store.


----------



## fokta

yorosello said:


> Where can i get those?


hi, Are you in Jakarta ? as I see your profile Jak...

If you want to try the cable, there will be a High end audio Conference this week... and I will put my cable there. 175 & 179....


----------



## yorosello

thejoker13 said:


> Electro acousti Store
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/oCg7wdy8
> The store is called Electro acoustic, and can be found on Aliexpress. All of their cables are of the highest quality and with premium materials used, as well as hand crafted craftsmanship. They aren't cheap, but you get what you pay for.
> 
> *edit* I'm on mobile and I don't believe it'll let me share a good link. Maybe another member that isn't using mobile could share a working link for their store.



Hmm, I couldn't find the store. Ali app doesn't allow me to look for the store directly from the search tab


----------



## yorosello

fokta said:


> hi, Are you in Jakarta ? as I see your profile Jak...
> 
> If you want to try the cable, there will be a High end audio Conference this week... and I will put my cable there. 175 & 179....


Where the conference is gonna be?


----------



## fokta (Nov 12, 2019)

yorosello said:


> Where the conference is gonna be?


IHEAC 2019, 14th - 17th Nov. at Menara Peninsula Jakarta.
Room 701 or 901

Bring adapter MMCX to 2 pin.. all my cable is MMCX and Jack 2.5 TRRS

edit : regarding Electro audio, just search it at Ali Express. you can't miss it..


----------



## yorosello

fokta said:


> IHEAC 2019, 14th - 17th Nov. at Menara Peninsula Jakarta.
> Room 701 or 901
> 
> Bring adapter MMCX to 2 pin.. all my cable is MMCX and Jack 2.5 TRRS
> ...



I see, will get there if possible. Thanks


----------



## rurika

@yorosello or you can search "neotech"


----------



## thejoker13

yorosello said:


> Where can i get those?


Look at @hakuzen post #3136 on the last page of this thread. He posted a working link for a cable from the Electro store on Ali.


----------



## yorosello

thejoker13 said:


> Look at @hakuzen post #3136 on the last page of this thread. He posted a working link for a cable from the Electro store on Ali.


found it on the desktop site


----------



## facethemusic88 (Nov 13, 2019)

Any recs for DM6? I am looking at the 6n occ cable 4 cores hybrid on sale over electro's store. Hakuzen mentioned this piece in his recent post. The other one would be the 7n occ Linsoul gold(pure silver)cable that BGGR was talking about. Both are around the same value. I would like more sub bass/bass. Currently using the stock SE SPC cable. Or should I just spend more to get a custom one made with EA? I do not want to jump and buy one in a frenzy.

Thanks to Hakuzen who shared his opinion on what he would go with given my setup(dm6 + opus#1) on SE.


----------



## cschau81 (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi guys, I finally got 175 cable to pair with my Audiosense T800 and DX160 after much consideration and review reading, along with bro @hakuzen advise.

Listening mainly to singular vocals, jazz, folk rock, pop and light rock. Verdict : KILLER GOOD

Very beautiful treble and mids (clearest I have ever heard!) . The ring decay is sooo good! Mids and vocal has become slightly futher but more robust and clearer??!! (Dont understand why it has become like this but loving it hahaha) Layering has improved tremendously! Bass is tight and punchy and accurate. Sub bass is not overwhelming (leaning towards the low side). All these resulting in a very lively 3D image that is both super clear and pleasant!! Bai Bai World... Think I got my end game here!

Surprisingly these cables dont sound bad even with EDMs or harder stuff like Dream Theatre 

Plus the looks of this cable is STUNNING as hell!

Just in case : here's the link to the cable https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000158772005.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.29.319a5876VN26ZA


----------



## cschau81

I also decided to use the ISN C16 on my KZ zs10 Pro. Bought a mmcx to 2 pin adapter to get the job done and the foward trebles of the ZS10 was nicely tamed whilst lifting the bass n sub bass of the KZ10! My go to setup for EDMs, Electronica and other Metal stuff!! Best pairing I have done for the KZ ZS10 Pro for the mentioned genres!!


----------



## facethemusic88

cschau81 said:


> Hi guys, I finally got 175 cable to pair with my Audiosense T800 and DX160 after much consideration and review reading, along with bro @hakuzen advise.
> 
> Listening mainly to singular vocals, jazz, folk rock, pop and light rock. Verdict : KILLER GOOD
> 
> ...



Are the pre-made cables from ea.store like this one cheaper than those made to order using similar wires and fittings?


----------



## cschau81

facethemusic88 said:


> Are the pre-made cables from ea.store like this one cheaper than those made to order using similar wires and fittings?


Actually i dont think this is premade because i could choose each diff parts for customisation haha.


----------



## archy121 (Nov 13, 2019)

Palash said:


> And recently ordered another stunning one from DD hifi
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000164103882.html



OMG I was so impressed with looks of this adapter that I jumped to order a balanced cable to go with it even though I don’t have a Balanced source as yet  

After lots of confusion and swaying I went for Hakuzen’s cable 170 recommendation in Brown skin. Discovering it was available in this colour helped as I’m not really keen on the salmon/copper colour.






Also I couldn’t ignore the plethora of positive reviews on AE and felt it was worth spending a little over my original budget of $60.

“_Deeper stage, blacker background, better separation, detail and imaging_” - Hakuzen

This sounds like something I like to hope for when used with the DM6. Next buy in 2020 will be the FIIO BTR5 with its Balance out to fully appreciate my first balanced cable. Thanks to all for your advice.


----------



## Fishdo (Nov 13, 2019)

facethemusic88 said:


> Are the pre-made cables from ea.store like this one cheaper than those made to order using similar wires and fittings?



Don’t get me wrong buying direct will get you good cables etc and you can get a discount using Hakuzen name when you ask for a final price... so don’t pay using buy it now just order then request a total quoting your on here...


----------



## cschau81

Fishdo said:


> you’ll find that Hakuzen’s orders get a discount of around 20-25% plus Hakuzen sources high quality connectors etc....
> 
> Don’t get me wrong buying direct will get you good cables etc and you can get a discount using Hakuzen name when you ask for a final price... so don’t pay using buy it now just order then request a total quoting Hakuzen or his first name...


Actually the discount given was only 10% but haha im cool with tht


----------



## fokta

well if you alrd pay, you can asked for refund 10%... I just did that with my custom adapter.


----------



## Fishdo (Nov 13, 2019)

You just get the standard 10%

cheers


----------



## galangerz

Fishdo said:


> sorry mate I meant if you made the order through Hakuzen when he does the group buys every few months...
> 
> Otherwise you just get the standard 10%
> 
> cheers



He said he isn't doing anymore group buys


----------



## cschau81

Fishdo said:


> sorry mate I meant if you made the order through Hakuzen when he does the group buys every few months...
> 
> Otherwise you just get the standard 10%
> 
> cheers


Oh haha not a problem buddy! Cheers


----------



## Fishdo (Nov 13, 2019)

I hopefully my cable will be here this week.


----------



## galangerz

Fishdo said:


> Luckily...I must have made it onto the last one... hopefully my cable will be here this week.


That's awesome! Which one did you get?


----------



## superuser1

My God such stupidity!


----------



## superuser1

fokta said:


> well if you alrd pay, you can asked for refund 10%... I just did that with my custom adapter.


How are they?


----------



## Fishdo

Kenneth Galang said:


> That's awesome! Which one did you get?



I got the 175 8 core balanced with 4.4mm on 2 pin... and a couple of adapter cables using same 175 wire.. 

Unfortunately I no longer have a 2 pin iem or a 4.4mm output as the DAP is also gone..


----------



## superuser1

Fishdo said:


> I got the 175 8 core balanced with 4.4mm on 2 pin... and a couple of adapter cables using same 175 wire..
> 
> Unfortunately I no longer have a 2 pin iem or a 4.4mm output as the DAP is also gone..


Hahaha sorry that is a bit ironic


----------



## Fishdo

superuser1 said:


> My God such stupidity!



Fortunately though, you managed to get your care assistant to type out your frustration at having such stupidity...

But you’re welcome here no matter how stupid your god must think you..!


----------



## fokta (Nov 13, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> How are they?


about the conductivity... avg 16mOhm.. its very Good...

If talk about looks, wow, its really looks expensive...

but the irony, since having Brise with Pentacon, Now I need to reterminate all my cable again... hehehe... well I love doing it... so just do it...

edit : on 2nd thought, I will tried to sell this in conference... well if someone interested in Jakarta, come to my friend booth, I will put all my cable there... hehehe...


----------



## smage85

I'm considering a cable replacement for Xelento though I was happy with the stock cable. It has just gotten old.

Any advice from the products of Electro Acoustic ?   182/183 (8 core?)  vs 198 (6 cores I guess?) maybe?  

Open to other suggestions.  Durability & component quality is important.

Thanks.


----------



## galangerz

Fishdo said:


> I got the 175 8 core balanced with 4.4mm on 2 pin... and a couple of adapter cables using same 175 wire..
> 
> Unfortunately I no longer have a 2 pin iem or a 4.4mm output as the DAP is also gone..


Ouch.....


----------



## superuser1

Fishdo said:


> Fortunately though, you managed to get your care assistant to type out your frustration at having such stupidity...
> 
> But you’re welcome here no matter how stupid your god must think you..!


Too bad you don't have one


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ok just picked up my cable 175, WOW to think that I actually compared it to cable 196 is the biggest misstake ever, 175 100000% DESTROYS 196 in everyway WOW amazing. @hakuzen Thanks for the Rec and service.

this cable actually showed me that the KXXS has more potential than the Blon 03 since it improved the kxxs more than the 03 and I can for sure say that I like the KXXS more than the 03 with both using the 175. 

As for the Tin hifi P1, I want more bass on them so Im thinking about getting cable 171 for it... but im gonna wait for my 11/11 loot to come before I burn more money


----------



## Krassi

Sooooo....
.....Finally my cable 175 arrived  and its really amazing!!
I have the version with blueish like copper wires and with sandalwood plug and separator.







its looking more blueish in reality and much cooler.. 

Well in terms of sound i had the cable 174 for a short while now and i think this one is amazing because its working awesome with all types of music!
I need to compare them more.. but this one is really versatile!

I tried it with Shoure Tape and my E1DA PowerDacV2 preset that i made yesterday with cable 174 works amazing .. bass is punchier and everything well a bit fuller and gentler softer treble .. sounds very rounded and also i am happy that flat 2,5mm plug works with the pdv2!

Well cable 174 and 175 are both amazing cables and i dondt regret buying those.

Thanks @hakuzen for helping with ordering this combo! I love the sandlewood plug more than the eagle ones (i dondt like birds on my plug and this cheap looking carbon fiber look)

here are also exact resistance measurements of this cable (L+, R+, L-, R-, in mOhms):
138 137 153 143

very cool! and its no joke that 175 might be a very good cable.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 13, 2019)

So I got an entirely new cable to the thread here. It was a bit under a $100 for this cable on recent sale that is. It is back to $130 now.






Is a 7N OCC Litz what looks like thick 8 cores. Should be interesting. This is actually one of their cheaper cables. They got a gold plated one that cost $699.Lol. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32838679838.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.72074c4db6FEEi  Will let you guys know how this one is.


----------



## Dsnuts

Gowsh with all this nice pics of the 175 cable. Makes me wanta get a set.


----------



## bobbooo (Nov 24, 2019)

ratdog said:


> So it looks like the consensus is that the addition of the mic degrades sound quality. Is there any tests that have been done to back this up?



No, there is zero evidence for this. There is in fact evidence that mics (and any other difference in headphone cables apart from resistance) have no audible effect. For example, here are measurements of the sound output of the BGVP DM6 using various IEM cables of differing materials (one of which has an inline mic).





As you can see, they are all extremely similar, with the slight variation in frequency response (particularly at higher frequencies) highly likely due to either very slight variances in insertion depth of the the tip into the measuring device, or resistance differences in the cables. Please note that the DM6 is an IEM with one of the most wildly varying impedances with frequency, ranging from ~12 ohms in the highs to ~100 ohms in the mids, so these results show one of the most 'extreme' variances in frequency response with cables of differing resistance you will see i.e. tiny, and likely inaudible.


----------



## Dsnuts

Got this cable in yesterday from NiceHCK. This is the Silver plated version of the UPOCC.. Very nice cable. NiceHCK is stepping up their game for cables recently. Will have a review for the 2 UPOCC cables from NiceHCK soon.


----------



## cocolinho

@Dsnuts would you have a link please ?


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000306509721.html?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.8.423e581dSGhAMD

Silver makes this one even more detail oriented vs their stock UPOCC copper.


----------



## Broquen

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000306509721.html?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.8.423e581dSGhAMD
> 
> Silver makes this one even more detail oriented vs their stock UPOCC copper.


It looks gorgeous, but I find it too expensive. If I'm not bad, EA ones have better conductor and connectors, and are cheaper or at least have very similar price.


----------



## Fishdo

My order arrived today and I must say the cable is gorgeous... 
Unfortunately I could only listen to it using my friends ear buds as I no longer have my iems for the cable 
So I have listed it for sale on here so anyone wanting to get their hands (and ears) on one you can get one quickly and cheaper than buying direct.


----------



## Dsnuts

Broquen said:


> It looks gorgeous, but I find it too expensive. If I'm not bad, EA ones have better conductor and connectors, and are cheaper or at least have very similar price.



They were being sold for $90 during sales. NiceHCKs version shown was $100. For the price they are worth it but your right I think going EA for similar price at retail now is a better deal.


----------



## Broquen

Dsnuts said:


> They were being sold for $90 during sales. NiceHCKs version shown was $100. For the price they are worth it but your right I think going EA for similar price at retail now is a better deal.



But I must say that I was looking for a black cable and didn't find it on EA. Plus this looks quite premium despite cloth covering :--)... (salivating xD). 
On the other hand, don't forget that we can access to some discount on EA, so the retail price is lower for us than the one showed in the store (at least we can ask @hakuzen for it, due to his good relationship with the seller).


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 14, 2019)

Speaking of EA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got the 6N OCC cable from EA. These being their intro level cable. I am very impressed with it. Bang for buck for certain. I have them on my IT01S. Clarity sound separation, Very nicely defined sound. I will eventually get a higher end to try but for now guys that want to try an EA cable. These are completely worth the $39 or so for them. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html?spm=a2g0s.12269583.0.0.3289455eu6Hme4


----------



## Broquen (Nov 14, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of EA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I own an 8 core 7N UPOCC copper (litz structure) and, for me, it deserves every buck spent on it.
Next one will be 4 core silver
plated version (already own mixed one). Discovered myself enjoying more 4 core versions only because weight difference. 

EDIT: Corrections


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 14, 2019)

You know your in the rabbit hole when you end up spending more on cables than earphones during 11.11 sales. Lol!

Speaking of sales. I am 100% certain there will be another sales on Aliexpress during black friday. 
There was more cables I wanted to try but you gotta ask yourself. Do I need another cable.?


----------



## CobraMan

Dsnuts said:


> You know your in the rabbit hole when you end up spending more on cables than earphones during 11.11 sales. Lol!
> 
> Speaking of sales. I am 100% certain there will be another sales on Aliexpress during black friday.
> There was more cables I wanted to try but you gotta ask yourself. Do I need another cable.?


Enjoy!
Tim


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 14, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> Got this cable in yesterday from NiceHCK. This is the Silver plated version of the UPOCC.. Very nice cable. NiceHCK is stepping up their game for cables recently. Will have a review for the 2 UPOCC cables from NiceHCK soon.





Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of EA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my comments about nicehck 6n up-occ copper and silver litz mixed. cable 210:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-209#post-15300718
was impressed with the bass. my favorite bass cable. and it isn't warm/dark at all. very good mids and highs as well (although the stellar level of highs in AgAu wire is difficult to achieve).
i'd love to mix this with AgAu wire. best bass and best treble together.
the only con was resistance. i'm afraid the heavy litz wasn't completely removed in the contacts. but the amazing sound you get compensates it.
if the silver plated is same level, i'd like to try it.

my comments about 6n occ hybrid budget cable from electro acousti. cable 196.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-210#post-15302210
it's a great cable for that price. good bass, but also airier treble than usual copper cables.
the sound stage doesn't have the depth of up-occ wires, nor so black background. but it's much less expensive and a nice option for cheaper iem.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 14, 2019)

Got that black cable on my Andromeda S. Which has become my test iem for higher end cables. 210 cables seems to have a bit more warmth to the sound vs the SPC black version. I can tell the evidence of silver and the treble shimmers a bit more so over the 210. Bass is actually similar to the 210 as well but I want to say it is a touch tighter sounding. Definition is about as good as it gets.

AndromedaS has a very nice balanced tuning with 5 high end BAs and fairly high sensitivity so cable changes does affect tonality, detail, bass impact and even imaging. Does it change the sound tuning? No. Graphs arent gonna show me what I hear in these aspects.. Both cables sound great with the Andro S but I think I prefer 210 on it over the SPC version. It is nice to have both to change up characteristics  a touch.

I havent gotten a chance to listen to my AndroS as much with this new cable so I will chime in once I get used to the new cable on it. Will do a better comparison on my review of the cables.


----------



## Krassi

i have been using cable 175 for a short time and its simply amazing!
compared to 174 everything sounds much fuller and rounder.. treble is amazing and never so much that it can get too much. Still 174  has that extra touch more in the higher end.
more versatile and compatible with any music that i listen.

Vocals are very gentle and clear, bass is slamming very gentle on electronic music... Will need more time to directly compare them but both are winners and now i have something that really works with everything really good.
I am really very happy with this.. Its the perfect mix of copper and Silver for me... I also need stuff from IKEA next and no more hybrid cables )).. i dondt regret buying those two cables and will use them for a loooong time now..

MMCX connectors work pretty good for me and Tin P1 and Shoure Tape have them, my Sundaras use adapters to 3,5mm and the Sash Tres ill get will have MMCX built in.. nice  
The COlor of the Blue 175 is really amazing.. its different with the lightning and can vary from blue, greycopper, titanium and whatever...Like silver white with darker metal.


----------



## RikudouGoku

@Krassi link to the mmcx to 3,5mm please


----------



## Palash

And it happened, ISN Audio C4.


----------



## subwoof3r (Nov 15, 2019)

Palash said:


> And it happened, ISN Audio C4.


Really tempted! will you order it too?
I hope it will be as soft as the S4 
I'm glad they changed the MMCX plugs to something new (on the S4 they were difficult to plug/unplug due to their cone shape)


----------



## Krassi (Nov 15, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> @Krassi link to the mmcx to 3,5mm please



https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000246017971.html?spm=a2g0x.12010615.8148356.63.136628f0IJOrB9
and if you use taobao  then this:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=567550044376&spm=1101.1101.N.N.9b5b659

i will necer use a proxy for taobao again.. those superbuy reproduction organ heads declared my DHL standard as DHL express and i should pay 70dollars fee.. for 2x15 dollar adapters.. they can put them in a body opening and i will order them with aliexpress now and have no trouble.. also first try customs sent the package back.. this is getting boring now


----------



## Palash

subwoof3r said:


> Really tempted! will you order it too?
> I hope it will be as soft as the S4
> I'm glad they changed the MMCX plugs to something new (on the S4 they were difficult to plug/unplug due to their cone shape)


Yes ordering soon. It should as soft as S4, yes the conical mmcx plugs are hard to use.


----------



## Tiax

Got my number 175 (Au-Ag Alloy+Single Crystal Copper LITZ from Electro acousti Store), and i like it a lot.

  

Comfortable cable with a very balanced sound, thank you all guys (and especially hakuzen ) for the recommendation


----------



## RikudouGoku

Anyone know any good cable for my Blon B20? I believe it uses two 3,5mm connector for each cup and then comes out as 3,5 or 6,35 mm.


----------



## muths66

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone know any good cable for my Blon B20? I believe it uses two 3,5mm connector for each cup and then comes out as 3,5 or 6,35 mm.


u can try ask EA custom to you


----------



## yancem

Anyone try this cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...0&pvid=7d6cb926-2747-40e9-8f7c-ef2333c60999??  As much as I am tempted to pull the trigger on a 175 cable, I can't justify spending that kind of money right now.  I'd like to buy a custom length cable and have been looking at the pre-woven wires on AliExpress and saw this one.  Since my ciems are blue, I liked the looks of it and it says its 8 core OCC Silver plated Litz but it sounds like some materials claims aren't always accurate.


----------



## hakuzen

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone know any good cable for my Blon B20? I believe it uses two 3,5mm connector for each cup and then comes out as 3,5 or 6,35 mm.


i think mmcx/2pin to 3.5mm adapters, those linked by @Krassi, are the most versatile solution (you can use your great iem cables with your headphones) . that's what i do with my 3.5/2.5mm headphones, like Ananda or HE400i.


----------



## RikudouGoku

hakuzen said:


> i think mmcx/2pin to 3.5mm adapters, those linked by @Krassi, are the most versatile solution (you can use your great iem cables with your headphones) . that's what i do with my 3.5/2.5mm headphones, like Ananda or HE400i.


Will probably do that then, But first I have to get the headphones first


----------



## MrGummido

tzincbg said:


> Next the Ibasso IT 01 copper cable - solid, a bit thicker, more details and clarity in sound(yes the right IT 01 earphone does die easily, the rumor is correct), and finally the TRN T2 16 core silver plated cable.



Hey man, could you please clarify on what this "IT01 right side dying" rumour is all about? Mine just died yesterday - suddenly got a lot softer, and I'm wondering if it's a cable issue or unit issue. It is past the one-year warranty so I am rather anxious about it being a unit issue. If it's a cable issue I'll just jump on a TRN cable as per your suggestion, but I'll be in deep trouble if it's a unit issue...


----------



## 1Q84

Palash said:


> Yes ordering soon. It should as soft as S4, yes the conical mmcx plugs are hard to use.


Do you think they will update the ISN S4 mmcx plugs with these ones instead also?


----------



## Palash

1Q84 said:


> Do you think they will update the ISN S4 mmcx plugs with these ones instead also?


Don't know, maybe. The previous one is not bad if you don't change cables frequently.


----------



## Dsnuts

My take on the 210 Oalloy and NiceHCK C4-1 cables. Both are excellent. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-oalloy-and-c4-1-iem-cables.24048/reviews


----------



## LordZero

Could you guys recommend a nice balanced cable for iBasso it01?less than 25$


----------



## hakuzen

added cable 196 to the database.

*196*. eac 6n occ+spc litz 4c (silver+copper,eagle,MV): 167..168..296..288 mΩ..[22.1g]..76..71 pF..[116cm]
outer diameter: 4.6mm. length from splitter: 39cm.
electro acousti 6n occ copper and silver plated copper hybrid cable. PE sheath.
groups of twisted strands are twisted into each core, litz geometry.
one material is used for positive signals, and the other for negative/ground, resulting in 26AWG for positive, and 28AWG for negative/ground. my unit uses balanced jack, which i prefer for these kind of cables.
eagle gold plated plugs use to have very good quality.
perception of tonality is what expected. full bass and airy treble. balanced. great highs detail.
very good hybrid one, although i miss the deep stage of more expensive up-occ wires.
with these wires, you feel the sound closer to you than with up-occ wires.
it is very soft and ultra flexible wire. one of my affordable hybrid cables favorites.

















links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html


----------



## hakuzen

added cable 090 to the database.

*090*. hck 4n ofc 4c (copper,furt,M): 177.. 202..193..190 mΩ..[24.9g]..92..89 pF..[127cm]
structure: 0.075mm*56(OD:1.5mm/23AWG) 4n ofhc. PVC sheath advertised, but it's a very soft PE sheath.
outer diameter: 5.5mm. length from splitter: 40cm.
litz geometry (7/8 packs of 8/7 twisted strands, twisted between them into each core). and maybe litz enameling, because resistance measurements don't match 23awg (26AWG instead). improper litz remove before soldering could explain this discrepancy, like with cables 192 and 210.
nicehck honest but great quality 4n ofhc cable. it's refreshing to find chinese cables with true wire quality advertised.
good amount of bass. the result is warm. typical decent copper cable.
it is very soft and ultra flexible wire. i'd rate this near cables 168 and 192.
nice looking affordable quality copper cable.
















links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000097502378.html


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 17, 2019)

added adapter 64 to the adapters database.

*64*. eac upocc AgAu+copper litz 8c eagle 4.4f-3.5m.....17...average (many measured)
custom adapter from electro acousti (https://www.aliexpress.com/store/5003206), using same wires than cable 175.
7.5cm (not counting plugs). neotech (taiwan) oem up-occ silver 99%+ gold 1% alloy, and frozen 7n up-occ copper litz (best silver and copper wires in my stock, imo).
eagle 4.4mm female socket is not the usual cheap chinese socket. it is built for many insertions.
3.5mm TRS male and 2.5mm TRRS male versions available as default options.
links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000231198864.html (custom wires and plugs)
8 cores of 28awg, 25AWG/signal.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33046978735.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33008255130.html
very high quality durable plugs (eagle, rhodium plated over gold plated beryllium copper):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000227685853.html (eagle durable gold plated copper)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007901246.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007579285.html






much better quality than this (but also double price):

*54*. FiiO LB-4.4m 4.4f-2.5m............................................~25
i don't like much the plugs. 4.4mm female socket looks cheap.




links (many sellers):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32969207148.html


----------



## ratdog

Anyone have any feedback on this cable?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33025713825.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.75ff4c4dCqkTPi


----------



## LumisP

Hi, does anyone have any reccomendations for a cable for the ATH IM70s? I'd have gotten the cable swapped under warranty but that expired sometime last year, and the cable feels that it would go soon. I do have better pair that I usually use but sometimes I use the IM70s on occasion. Unless there's no one who makes cables with that connector anymore? 

Thanks!


----------



## staticV3

LumisP said:


> Hi, does anyone have any reccomendations for a cable for the ATH IM70s? I'd have gotten the cable swapped under warranty but that expired sometime last year, and the cable feels that it would go soon. I do have better pair that I usually use but sometimes I use the IM70s on occasion. Unless there's no one who makes cables with that connector anymore?
> 
> Thanks!


If you just search for "ath im70 cable" on Ali, eBay, Amazon, you'll see that there are plenty of cables to choose from.


----------



## hakuzen

LumisP said:


> Hi, does anyone have any reccomendations for a cable for the ATH IM70s? I'd have gotten the cable swapped under warranty but that expired sometime last year, and the cable feels that it would go soon. I do have better pair that I usually use but sometimes I use the IM70s on occasion. Unless there's no one who makes cables with that connector anymore?
> 
> Thanks!


most versatile solution is buying mmcx/2pin to ATH adapters, so you can use most of your cables. there are straight and angled adapters. like these:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000246256319.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33018483614.html


----------



## zachmal

FAAEAL HIBISCUS high purity 4-core cable

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000340444755.html Original FAAEAL Hibiscus Cable High Purity Copper 2pin 0.78mm Earphone Replace Repair 3.5mm Stereo/2.5mm/4.4mm Balanced Cables
(2-pin 2.5 mm balanced, 2-pin 4.4 mm balanced, 3.5 mm regular seems to be sold out at this moment)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000297658368.html FAAEAL 4 Core High Purity Copper 3.5mm Gold-plated Earphone Upgrade Cable With 2Pin Connector For TFZ/Kinera/TRN/KZ ZST/FAAEAL
[FAAEAL store] (2-pin 3.5 mm regular)


----------



## Krassi

Absolutly!  Those Adapters give me a lot of flexibility with my cables!
Since i got two good cables from electro acousti i want to use them always on anything.

Its great that this "haldane" shop sells the same stuff that you get on taobao cheeper but with shipping troubles or from linsoul for twice the price.
I had twice trouble getting them over a proxy from taobao.. first time with ems customs just send it back after 4 weeks and this time DHL standard was suddenly transformed into DHL express and the post guy wanted 70 euros (!) today for 2 adapters for 28 euro.. its going back to china now... if they have no solution ill order them over aliexpress with their glorious ali standard shipping that fast and lflys ike a stealth bomber under the customs radar.


----------



## SupperTime

Looking for *best*. 2pin. 2.5mm balanced cable for my iem. 
Looking for value,budget. Please help, I'm not picky but I do want it to be the better of the bunch available


----------



## Dsnuts

How much can you spend? Reason I ask because you can get a good value cable and there is a bunch out there. Better question how much are you willing to spend.


----------



## SupperTime

Dsnuts said:


> How much can you spend? Reason I ask because you can get a good value cable and there is a bunch out there. Better question how much are you willing to spend.


I guess between 40 and 80

I have an ares 2 in 3.5mm id love to sell or trade 

Need a 2.5mm balanced, 2 pin.  Iem cable


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 18, 2019)

Another question. What earphones are you trying to get the cable for.? What type of sound does it have. Reason I ask is you can really do 2 different type of cables. One based on detail or one based on fullness and warmth. Depending on the sound signature your trying to find to synergize with your phone. if you want an all around great balanced cable with good balance and detail. This is a good start and it wont cost you much. I recently got this cable and it is excellent. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_48890756.subject_5  You can read about this cable number 196 on Hakuzens cable list thread here .https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/page-14


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Another question. What earphones are you trying to get the cable for.? What type of sound does it have. Reason I ask is you can really do 2 different type of cables. One based on detail or one based on fullness and warmth. Depending on the sound signature your trying to find to synergize with your phone. if you want an all around great balanced cable with good balance and detail. This is a good start and it wont cost you much. I recently got this cable and it is excellent. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_48890756.subject_5  You can read about this cable number 196 on Hakuzens cable list thread here .https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/page-14


Did you get one of them 196s?


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I recently got it. Excellent cable. It doesn't have the resolving power of the higher end UPOCC cables but it is nicely balanced and gives good detail. Definitely worth the money for certain. I have been using it on my IT01s with excellent results. Sound seems wider using this cable. I like it.


----------



## SupperTime

Dsnuts said:


> Another question. What earphones are you trying to get the cable for.? What type of sound does it have. Reason I ask is you can really do 2 different type of cables. One based on detail or one based on fullness and warmth. Depending on the sound signature your trying to find to synergize with your phone. if you want an all around great balanced cable with good balance and detail. This is a good start and it wont cost you much. I recently got this cable and it is excellent. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_48890756.subject_5  You can read about this cable number 196 on Hakuzens cable list thread here .https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/page-14



Looking for warmth and fulness, 
Looking for ebay or Amazon purchase


----------



## Dsnuts

I would definitely go pure copper variety. This cable just came out on Penon. I will eventually get a set but I bet this is the type of cable your looking for. I would try something like this one. 




https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-c4.html

Penon is good people and if you got paypal they accept paypal so easy purchasing. They ship fast too. I would try this one.


----------



## LumisP

hakuzen said:


> most versatile solution is buying mmcx/2pin to ATH adapters, so you can use most of your cables. there are straight and angled adapters. like these:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000246256319.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33018483614.html



I actually didn't think of that as a possibility. Though I don't really have spare cables (unattached to any IEMs) at the moment, so maybe this could be an option for the future. Or...I could always get a cheap 2pin and use the adaptor.


----------



## hakuzen

LumisP said:


> I actually didn't think of that as a possibility. Though I don't really have spare cables (unattached to any IEMs) at the moment, so maybe this could be an option for the future. Or...I could always get a cheap 2pin and use the adaptor.


i started buying ATH terminated cables at the beginning, but the offer was very limited and not great deals.
as you are going to own various earphones/headphones surely, you can invest in one or few quality cables, plus adapters, instead of many low quality non-interchangeable cables.
this is very versatile, because sinergy between cable and phones is important. if you buy a cable which doesn't match with specific phones, you can probably use it with other phones.


----------



## mxxl

Anyone know of a good cable with angled mmcx connectors to replace the stock er2xr cable? Obviously has to be light due to not being over ear


----------



## Palash

hakuzen said:


> added cable 090 to the database.
> 
> *090*. hck 4n ofc 4c (copper,furt,M): 177.. 202..193..190 mΩ..[24.9g]..92..89 pF..[127cm]
> structure: 0.075mm*56(OD:1.5mm/23AWG) 4n ofhc. PVC sheath advertised, but it's a very soft PE sheath.
> ...


This one looks very similar toISN Audio C4.


----------



## subwoof3r

*ISN Audio C4* ordered! _(from Penonaudio)_
I will make a review, and make a comparison with ISN Audio *S4* 



Palash said:


> This one looks very similar toISN Audio C4.


The wires looks different I would say.


----------



## Desolate182 (Nov 20, 2019)

Hey guys, first (of hopefully many helpful) post/s here, but firstly I am in need of some help myself.

I'm looking for a 4.4 balanced to replace my 2.4s but after a recent DAC/Amp purchase the bank is almost dry, so I come here with high hopes and one primary question.

Does anyone know about this brand or cable and why I should or should not buy it (it seems too good to be true for the price tbh), any opinions or even alternate recommendations? Thanks in advanced.

This is the cable https://www.amazon.com.au/OKCSC-Rep...mmcx+cable+4.4mm+8+core&qid=1574278672&sr=8-2
I should add a much wanted factor is delivery by December 1st...ish.
My go to would normally be the FIIO LC-4.4C at twice the price (I have the 2.4) it's a tad much at the moment, honestly even this 50+ cable pretty much breaks the bank right now.

*Using the Fiio FH-5 currently (grill removal modded with spinfit cp-240s)*

Also please let me know if I have broken any rules with this first post, Newby here and all.
Happy jamming.


----------



## Dsnuts

I own that cable. It is a good cable. That company makes some really good cables but is not as prolithic as some of the other Chi fi cables. That particular cable looks nice but has 0% gold on the plating. More like gold paint on copper. So what your actually getting is the sound properties of copper and not much. Which is not a bad thing. Should be a good cable for you not to mention add a bit of bling. I bought mine from Aliexpress during sales for about $40. Not a bad cable but for the FH5. You should look into a SPC or silver plated copper cable to get some better defintion to the sonics of your phone.


----------



## superuser1

Desolate182 said:


> Hey guys, first (of hopefully many helpful) post/s here, but firstly I am in need of some help myself.
> 
> I'm looking for a 4.4 balanced to replace my *2.4s* but after a recent DAC/Amp purchase the bank is almost dry, so I come here with high hopes and one primary question.
> 
> ...


I would order the Penon C4 cable if you have decided to go with copper.


----------



## Desolate182

I would prefer to go with silver but I'm not sure if there is anything on eBay or amazon or elsewhere for delivery before December 5


----------



## CobraMan

For those that may not be aware the Linsoul LSC-09 is currently active on drop.com for a few more days at a pretty decent discount.  Don't know if anyone has tested or compared this cable against those highly rated by @hakuzen - at the drop price is pretty tempting...

Also liking the look of the new ISN C4 @superuser1 mentioned above - wonder how that stacks up, etc, etc?

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## frapp2latte (Nov 21, 2019)

Anyone knows if any of electro acousti's silver cable options (or UPOCC / hybrid cables) sound close to the PW Loki or EA Thor II? I tried the Thor II balanced w/ my Solaris + DX160 recently and quite enjoyed the pairing.


----------



## rurika (Nov 21, 2019)

I believed that they use cable from Neotech to make the cable cause Neotech is only one that can use UPOCC (patent) word for marketing.

They might do special order from Neotech to make cable for their spec though. And a little more thing to fine tune their cables such as Mundorf solder or etc.

The sound might not be exactly the same but I would say it should be very close (if the material and gauge are the same)


----------



## frapp2latte

rurika said:


> I believed that they use cable from Neotech to make the cable cause Neotech is only one that can use UPOCC (patent) word for marketing.
> 
> They might do special order from Neotech to make cable for their spec though. And a little more thing to fine tune their cables such as Mundorf solder or etc.
> 
> The sound might not be exactly the same but I would say it should be very close (if the material and gauge are the same)



Thanks! Will ask the EA seller what he recommends.


----------



## RikudouGoku

New cable and did they add CEMA into their name?


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 21, 2019)

Speaking of new cables.











Both of these cables from Penon are excellent. Initially I was a bit put off by how thin the Neo is which is their Silver cable up top. Proof is in the sound however. Fiery cable bottom.  I will have more to say about these soon. Been using them on my Zeus and was quite surprised with the results.


----------



## colo13

hakuzen,
can you recommend a good 3.5mm female to 2.5mm male adapter?
Thanks


----------



## staticV3 (Nov 22, 2019)

colo13 said:


> hakuzen,
> can you recommend a good 3.5mm female to 2.5mm male adapter?
> Thanks


Aah the infamous unbalanced to balanced adapter. You can easily fry the electronics of your DAP/DAC/Amp if you try to plug a normal, unbalanced cable into a balanced jack using some kind of adapter.


----------



## Sunstealer

This just got delivered today....

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32971938466.html

151 on the list; ISN H16 Copper / SPC hybrid. It is a beast but really flexible and quite light for its size. 

I have had good results with the 8 core Penon CS819 hybrid (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32878437598.html) with my Empire Ears ESRs.

I will report back soon. Also picked up NICEHCK 16 core OCC and copper/silver mixed cables for fun.


----------



## fokta (Nov 22, 2019)

@hakuzen or anyone else

Just acquired Focal Elear used... and want to use 175 on it...
is the adapter following can be use? if you know...
Haldane pair Gold Plated MMCX/.78mm Female to 3.5mm Male Converter Adapter for  t1 t5p D600 D7100 Z1 Z1R FOCAL ELLEAR Headphones
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/mMZS29FK


somehow my cable to the headphone is these.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 22, 2019)

It is almost Black Friday time and I see that Aliexpress is gearing up for it. Prices are going to be similar to 11.11. But the good news is if any of you guys missed out on a cable you kinda wanted to try. Your gonna get your chance here on Black Friday deals on Aliexpress. One deal worth mentioning. I know we have been slowly migrating to the magical $100 price point and over in cables, but that doesn't mean they are not bang for buck. Best example of this and I am sure Hakuzen can back me up on this one.

I recently did a cable review of the Oalloy or cable number 210.






Will be sold for $89. In all honesty this cable for less than a $100 spot is most definitley worth the money. I have been using this on my andro S but on a whim I threw it on my IT01s.

Oh lordy. The IT01s has one of the best dynamic drivers and with this cable. The sound became something that caught me by surprise. It seriously sounds TOTL type level sound quality. I was blown away. If I was to hand out an award for bang for buck cable of the year.  I would actually give it to this cable. I like this cable so much I ordered another one.

I think all the cables we mentioned on here are good to great but you know a cable is worth it's money when you hear a whole new side to a phone you already know. If you guys want a leap from the great $20-60 level cables. Try this one. It will surprise you.

By the way Jim has admited to me that this is his best cable he sells on his site and I have to agree.


----------



## cocolinho

Yeah l feel fooled having bought stuff during 1111 which are not arrived yet and which will be much cheaper next week...


----------



## subwoof3r (Nov 22, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> It is almost Black Friday time and I see that Aliexpress is gearing up for it. Prices are going to be similar to 11.11. But the good news is if any of you guys missed out on a cable you kinda wanted to try. Your gonna get your chance here on Black Friday deals on Aliexpress. One deal worth mentioning. I know we have been slowly migrating to the magical $100 price point and over in cablee, but that doesn't mean they are not bang for buck. Best example of this and I am sure Hakuzen can back me up on this one.
> 
> I recently did a cable review of the Oalloy or cable number 210.
> 
> ...



I really concur this.
This is my yet best cable, I currently place it into my first place (even before the ISN Audio S4).
I prefer the overall more full and dynamic sounding from this 210.
The soundstage is just incredible on these and I really enjoy the bass presentation quantity and quality (while not overwhelming).
For an UP-OCC cable I really think it's one of the best that we can currently find on the market especially for such low price!


----------



## Dsnuts

cocolinho said:


> Yeah l feel fooled having bought stuff during 1111 which are not arrived yet and which will be much cheaper next week...



Ya I think vendors during sales are using the slowest shipping available to cut cost on shipping as they are all more or less free shipping. Unfortunately that is the cost of getting a good value on the the slowexpress. But all good things to those who wait. I am still waiting on a few new cables I bought during sales too one of which is another 210 cable.



subwoof3r said:


> I really concur this.
> This is my yet best cable, I currently place into my first place (even before the ISN Audio S4).
> I prefer the overall more full and dynamic sounding from this 210.
> The soundstage is just incredible on these and I really enjoy the bass presentation quantity and quality (while not overwhelming).
> For an UP-OCC cable I really think it's one of the best that we can currently find on the market especially for such low price!



In comparison I feel Penons Fiery cable is at a similar level in quality. Has a slight different take on the sonic character slightly warmer in tone, similar detail level and bass,  however Oalloy is a good $50 cheaper during sales. I have even a better understanding of what value the Oalloy is because of this.


----------



## superuser1

Jim has fixed shipping to India at $35 ..... ouch!!!!


----------



## Broquen

superuser1 said:


> Jim has fixed shipping to India at $35 ..... ouch!!!!


Ouch indeed! Sorry for you, mate. Hope this will change soon, because India is one of the most important markets to take care about.


----------



## Dsnuts

superuser1 said:


> Jim has fixed shipping to India at $35 ..... ouch!!!!



I would wait till Black Friday deals and see if shipping gets cheaper.


----------



## facethemusic88

Dsnuts said:


> It is almost Black Friday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would have jumped on this cable if it was any other shop. Jim is a twat. Enough said.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 22, 2019)

I take it you had a bad experience with his shop. Well the other cable the C4-1 is a rebrand that another carrier carries for a good price that is also a solid cable.





I am fairly certain this Kbear version is the same as NiceHCKs C4-1. This cable is excellent as well. Will be sold for $86ish during sales at AK audio shop.





This is my review on them here .


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 22, 2019)

colo13 said:


> hakuzen,
> can you recommend a good 3.5mm female to 2.5mm male adapter?
> Thanks


i've tried a pair of these, measured them, and negative signals (left and right) from balanced signals are shorted as ground of single-end signals.
like you were answered, this is not recommended (specially if the amplifier of you source is not protected against this kind of short circuit).
however,


fokta said:


> @hakuzen or anyone else
> 
> Just acquired Focal Elear used... and want to use 175 on it...
> is the adapter following can be use? if you know...
> ...


yes, these adapters are the best ones i could find. although the male jack in the adapter is TRS, only 2 signals are used: positive, through tip contact, and negative (balanced) or ground (single-ended) through both sleeve and ring contacts; so it's like if you had a TS jack, like the stock cables. Just ensure you need 3.5mm, and not 2.5mm, in your Focal Elear.
i got 3 pairs of these, used in HE400i (last version) and Ananda.



Dsnuts said:


> It is almost Black Friday time and I see that Aliexpress is gearing up for it. Prices are going to be similar to 11.11. But the good news is if any of you guys missed out on a cable you kinda wanted to try. Your gonna get your chance here on Black Friday deals on Aliexpress. One deal worth mentioning. I know we have been slowly migrating to the magical $100 price point and over in cables, but that doesn't mean they are not bang for buck. Best example of this and I am sure Hakuzen can back me up on this one.
> 
> I recently did a cable review of the Oalloy or cable number 210.
> 
> ...


i have to agree. cable 210 surprised me. it is comparable to best up-occ wires. after some fast ABs, i think it's my favorite cable for bass. mids and highs are also very good, although they doesn't reach the excellence level of highs of AgAu wire.
i'd wish to redo the connections, ensuring total litz removing, to check if resistance improves.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 22, 2019)

As good as the 210 cable is on all BA earphones. Check out the cable on a highly resolving dynamic driver. OMG!. Ibasso IT01S is an excellent earphone a bit overlooked to be honest but man does it sound awesome on the IT01S. So much so I am dedicating one of the 2 to cables to it. It most definitley belongs on that phone

I like the 210 so much I am considering getting it reterminated with better connectors, silver solder and plugs. Will let you all know if I end up doing this.


----------



## subwoof3r

facethemusic88 said:


> Jim is a twat. Enough said.


I understand you, because Jim is no longer answering any of my many messages since more than a month now, in both aliexpress and facebook... it's no more the same "Jim" as before.. 
This is getting frustrating.


----------



## facethemusic88

subwoof3r said:


> I understand you, because Jim is no longer answering any of my many messages since more than a month now, in both aliexpress and facebook... it's no more the same "Jim" as before..
> This is getting frustrating.



I got in touch with him over my faulty Tin 2 connector being loose. Promised me a replacement(still under warranty) but went back on his words and said he will only provide repair. He was uncertain and inconsistent with his replies. Came up with excuses to avoid any possible obligation under the warranty terms and dragged the matter as far as he could for 2 months up till the warranty period passed. Conveniently relied on the expiry of the warranty and changed his tuned further. Nasty twat. Aliexpress being the same crap as ever allowing these pricks  to get away with after-sales service( as part of the manufacturer's warranty).

@Dsnuts Thanks for the rec' mate. I have no idea about your r/s with this twat. Also, I have the BGVP DM6 which is a 5 BA iem. Any cables worth a try/upgrade from the stock grey cable they come with?


----------



## Krassi

Really cable 175 is really amazing after using it for a while now but i still often switch back to 174 since it delivers a touch more detail an more goosebumps on lots of music ...
those two cables are a real killer tag team and cant thank hakuzen enough for beeing aware of this stuff.


----------



## Dsnuts

facethemusic88 said:


> I got in touch with him over my faulty Tin 2 connector being loose. Promised me a replacement(still under warranty) but went back on his words and said he will only provide repair. He was uncertain and inconsistent with his replies. Came up with excuses to avoid any possible obligation under the warranty terms and dragged the matter as far as he could for 2 months up till the warranty period passed. Conveniently relied on the expiry of the warranty and changed his tuned further. Nasty twat. Aliexpress being the same crap as ever allowing these pricks  to get away with after-sales service( as part of the manufacturer's warranty).
> 
> @Dsnuts Thanks for the rec' mate. I have no idea about your r/s with this twat. Also, I have the BGVP DM6 which is a 5 BA iem. Any cables worth a try/upgrade from the stock grey cable they come with?



Seems folks are going with copper on that one. Try the ISN C4 Crystal copper cable. Relatively newer cable. I am getting a sample of it soon but I like crystal copper variety has a better resolving factor vs standard copper and should give you the standard effects of copper being enhanced mids to bass region while not accentuating the treble end. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...2g0o.store_home.productList_2243714.subject_1

Sorry to read about your negative experience with NiceHCK. I have not seen too much in the way of negative statements regarding Jim so your comment is a bit surprising. They handle a lot of folks so while I am not making excuses for them it sounds like they slipped a bit for you so I can understand.


----------



## Dsnuts

It looks like one of the 2 cables I bought during singles day will be delivered today. I got high expectations of this one. 





Will let you guys know how they are once I get em.


----------



## Krassi

looks interesting and has good  components


----------



## bogginhead

What cable would you guys reccomend for the best bass & mids under $40?  0.78 2.5mm is the termination I'd be after.


----------



## fokta

hakuzen said:


> yes, these adapters are the best ones i could find. although the male jack in the adapter is TRS, only 2 signals are used: positive, through tip contact, and negative (balanced) or ground (single-ended) through both sleeve and ring contacts; so it's like if you had a TS jack, like the stock cables. Just ensure you need 3.5mm, and not 2.5mm, in your Focal Elear.
> i got 3 pairs of these, used in HE400i (last version) and Ananda.



Noted... another. question... According to the spec, it used Silver foil... Is it that the same as DD? going to have high resistance?


----------



## Krassi (Nov 22, 2019)

@hakuzen  i just read your cable 183 short review when browsing electro acoustis shop.
this really sounds like a great cable that offers the highlights of 175 more bass and 174 clarity!
Actually like a good mix of both and great for vocals.

Ahh damned i guess ill get it for christmas. This sounds like a great addition 
feels like collecting Pokemon .. Gotta catch them all...


----------



## Dsnuts

PAPRI 7N 8 core crystal copper. Thick n juicy!

 Penon OCC copper $35 cable 
 ISN C4 in the house! 

I thought I was only gonna get the Papri but ended up getting a package from Penon. Good times. Will report how these are.


----------



## frapp2latte

I'm jealous that you guys got your Aliexpress orders pretty quick considering you live pretty far from China. I live around 2.5 hrs away by plane but still haven't received my standard shipping orders.  I blame it on our crappy postal service since they came out of China pretty fast. 


@Dsnuts , do you still recommend the same cable you previously recommended (that thou-shall-not-be-named cable, LOL) for the Solaris? Or are any of your newer cables a better fit for them?


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 22, 2019)

Believe it or not that cable still synergizes really well with the Solaris. I just got that Papri and tried on the Solaris. Don't know which cable I like better on it. I will have to listen to it more. What is your source to use with the Solaris?

I do know one thing. the Papri cable is premium grade. It looks good in pic but in the hand it is substantial. Got some weight to it. It is a lot of copper. So far it has the most spacious sound using my Solaris. Warm n thick like the copper cable looks. I have to try the cable on the DX160 here to see how that sounds with it.


----------



## frapp2latte

Dsnuts said:


> Believe it or not that cable still synergizes really well with the Solaris. I just got that Papri and tried on the Solaris. Don't know which cable I like better on it. I will have to listen to it more. What is your source to use with the Solaris?
> 
> I do know one thing. the Papri cable is premium grade. It looks good in pic but in the hand it is substantial. Got some weight to it. It is a lot of copper. So far it has the most spacious sound using my Solaris. Warm n thick like the copper cable looks. I have to try the cable on the DX160 here to see how that sounds with it.



We're using the same source actually, the DX160!  Except mine's got that hissing / scratching issue + the wonky wifi and bluetooth connection. I have yet to sort that out with my dealer and Paul. I've demonstrated the issue to my dealer and they've concurred that I'm not just hearing things, LOL. So far we haven't got a concrete solution yet from Paul though. Might wait until they've sorted the problem out before I switch my unit for a fully functional one.


----------



## Dsnuts

Aha. Will do some testing for you will get back to you. Papri cable got some potential. The fullness of sound is phenomenal but I havn't  tried it yet on the DX160.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I think vendors during sales are using the slowest shipping available to cut cost on shipping as they are all more or less free shipping. Unfortunately that is the cost of getting a good value on the the slowexpress. But all good things to those who wait. I am still waiting on a few new cables I bought during sales too one of which is another 210 cable.
> 
> 
> 
> In comparison I feel Penons Fiery cable is at a similar level in quality. Has a slight different take on the sonic character slightly warmer in tone, similar detail level and bass,  however Oalloy is a good $50 cheaper during sales. I have even a better understanding of what value the Oalloy is because of this.


I ordered 3 things off Ali on 11/11. First was an adapter to convert my 2.5mm balanced cables to 3.5mm unbalanced, so that friends who see my iems and want to give them a quick listen on their phones can do so, without me having to change cables. Second was a new Nicehck C16-3 copper cable and a set of Newbee foams tips, which I bought 6 to 8 hours before the sale ended. My first purchase (the adapter) arrived a couple of days ago here to me in Canada. Only 9 days from China to Canada, using Aliexpress Standard shipping with tracking and no extra customs fees or taxes. I've bought many items in the past year from Aliexpress and always choose Standard shipping and I've always received my stuff within 1.5-3.5 weeks. There's never any extra charges. No, it's not as fast as buying from Amazon or paying more for expedited shipping like FedEx or DHL...but I'd rather save money and wait a bit longer, than pay extra. THAT'S the beauty of shopping on Ali. You CAN save alot of $ if you are patient...unfortunately, too many people nowadays have a sense of entitlement that makes them believe that just because they paid for something, that it should be in their hands immediately. Sure, there's options for that, but they cost more...which makes that great deal no longer a great deal. I've said it before and I will do so again...you lived without it for all these years...so what's a few more weeks, if it saves you a pile of money? Anyhow, @Dsnuts I'm looking at that Oalloy cable as a gift to myself for Xmas. But that ISN cable also looks dope. Can't afford to buy both, so I'm leaning towards the Oalloy (2.5 balanced plug with .78 connectors) to use with either my KanasPro or my NX7. If you still have the original NX7, could you try that cable on it and share any impressions as to synergy? I already have an 8 core copper NICEHCK cable on that set but was wondering if this Oalloy would change the sound...and in what way?


----------



## Krassi

Long live Aliexpress Standard Shipping!
Ill never use anything else again when ordering anything from china. Stealthfighter anti customs radar ability and fast and reliable. After that horror with my taobao adapters i guess ill buy them now from aliexpress because i dondt think this will ever work with superbuys super expensive unreliable shipping to germany


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 23, 2019)

So I just tested the NX7 with Oalloy. You know how the one aspect of the NX7 we all wished for. Expansive sound more stage? You get that with the Oalloy. I have no idea how they did it but the Oalloy isn't all that special to look at. The ISN C4 has a similar build. Yes I can say Oalloy synergizes well with the NX7. I used my DX160 in balanced and the sound is as wide as it will ever get using the Oalloy. Even better imaging. I think you will be happy with is cable on the NX7 and considering how great it sounds on my IT01S. I bet if you used this cable on your Kanas Pro you are in for a treat.. Worth the money.

I have the ISN C4 cable on it and wile the sound is not as expansive as the Oalloy this cable also meshes well with the NX7. Better imaging and precision over the C-16-3 NiceHCK cable.

ISN C4 is turning out to be a good deal. It is most definitely a better quality of cable vs the your average 8 core and even 16 core copper.
Oalloy if you can swing it.. ISN C4 is a good solid recommend.

Also been listening to my Solaris and Papri 8 core. Does synergize well with the large wide stage of the DX160. It has the fullest enveloping sound I have heard on my Solaris to date. The SPC Alloy copper cable I have been using on it seems to synergize better with my Shanling M5s.

Synergy is one aspect of sound that you can never overlook. Your source does matter. If you have a more neutral source like the DX160 and want thicker fuller sound. A high quality copper cable can do that. If your source is more the musical dynamic type of signature like the Shanling M5s. Than you want more Silver to add clarity to them dynamics. I am lucky to have more than a few cables on hand to figure this out. But

Just because someone says this cable sound good with this phone. It also needs to be mentioned what your sources are too. This does matter.

Oalloy sounds great with just about everything I tried it with.
I will reserve judgement of the Papri until I get some more listening time but lets just say it has big potential. It is most definitely a higher grade of cable.


----------



## fokta

EAC officially had pimp my Gear... 

Well 175 with adapter with cable 175 is a keeper...


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> So I just tested the NX7 with Oalloy. You know how the one aspect of the NX7 we all wished for. Expansive sound more stage? You get that with the Oalloy. I have no idea how they did it but the Oalloy isn't all that special to look at. The ISN C4 has a similar build. Yes I can say Oalloy synergizes well with the NX7. I used my DX160 in balanced and the sound is as wide as it will ever get using the Oalloy. Even better imaging. I think you will be happy with is cable on the NX7 and considering how great it sounds on my IT01S. I bet if you used this cable on your Kanas Pro you are in for a treat.. Worth the money.
> 
> I have the ISN C4 cable on it and wile the sound is not as expansive as the Oalloy this cable also meshes well with the NX7. Better imaging and precision over the C-16-3 NiceHCK cable.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this getting on my request so quickly, Nutzy! I just added the Oalloy into my Ali cart. Glad it pairs well with the NX7 and I will definitely try it on my KanasPro. Thanks again. I'm hoping there will be some good synergy with my Fiio Q1MK2 running off balanced output with this cable.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am gonna predict it. But wait till you hear your favorites using that cable. If you don't have a wow moment. You can blame me. Lol. 

I suppose I was in the mood to compare sonically with some cables tonight. So I am getting a better understanding of each grade and tier of copper. The Fiery cable is called that cus it has great imaging. It took a few times going back n forth from the ISN C4 to the Fiery

They look similar. The finish on the Fiery cable is more premium . Copper is a bit more shiny looking too. Sound is cleaner out of the Fiery vs the C4. But considering the ISN C4 cost less than half price of the Fiery. It is something you wont know unless you had 2 of the same earphones with different cables connected to compare one another.  Greater value is the ISN C4 but guys what want just that bit more imaging to your copper sound there is reason why cables like the Fiery I am sure the Electro Acousti and Oalloy all cost more money. 

These guys that sell these know it so they charge accordingly it seems. Just know that your cheaper $10,  8 core copper cable and these higher end copper cables are not the same. Not even close.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> PAPRI 7N 8 core crystal copper. Thick n juicy!
> 
> Penon OCC copper $35 cable
> ISN C4 in the house!
> ...


Is the Papri litz structure?


----------



## Dsnuts

superuser1 said:


> Is the Papri *litz *structure?



































PAPRI GS01 Upgrade Headphone Cable 7N OCC DIY MMCX 0.78MM HiFi Litz Structure Earphone Wire For IE80 HD800 SE846 SE535 HD600

*Description:*
1. Product name: GS01-8MMCX
2. Number of cores: 8strands
3. Conductor material :7N OCC ( single crystal copper)
4. Plugs material: 2.5mm plugs  PAPRI MMCX

5. Diameter: 1.1MM/stands x8stands
6. Unilateral diameter: 1.1mm
7. Cable length:1.2 m
8. Brand: PAPRI
9. Plug type: 3.5MM stereo, 3.5MM stereo L plug, 2.5MM Balanced, 4.4MM Balanced
10.Interface: MMCX ,0.78mm(other interface, please contact us)
11.Ues:HD800 IE80 SE846 SE535 HD600
12.Item contains: Earphone Upgrade Cable x 1pcs


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 23, 2019)

This is the other copper cable Papri sells. A 16 core OCC cable will be on sale for $85 during black Friday sales.






These guys sell gold plated IEM cables that cost $699. Lol.

This is new from them as well an SPC version


----------



## hakuzen

fokta said:


> Noted... another. question... According to the spec, it used Silver foil... Is it that the same as DD? going to have high resistance?


this kind of termination adapters use egger hard resin as shell (harder and more durable than other plastic adapters), solder with silver (mundorf or similar), gold plated copper contacts (round and solid).
the silver and gold foils you mention is only a decoration in type B, they aren't used to conduct anything. they only affect to look.
resistance of this kind of adapters is around 1.5mOhm (short mmcx/2pins ones). this one, mmcx/2pin to 3.5mm, is around 3mOhm, due to longer plug.
so you can use it with total confidence


----------



## hakuzen

Krassi said:


> @hakuzen  i just read your cable 183 short review when browsing electro acoustis shop.
> this really sounds like a great cable that offers the highlights of 175 more bass and 174 clarity!
> Actually like a good mix of both and great for vocals.
> 
> ...


yes, cable 183 (up-occ gold plated silver cores + up-occ silver99%gold1%AgAu alloy cores) is same top quality than 174 and 175.
gold plated silver wire provides fuller bass than AgAu wire, but in a different manner than copper in cable 175.
i have to do further AB to find which bass i prefer, 183 or 175. overall, i feel tonality perception is very similar with both.


----------



## Krassi

Thanks for view on this! I guess thats a reason for me to get this cable!
i love the round Sound of 175 but it lacks the extra detail from pure silver...And it looks awesome! i guess with red sandlewood splitter and plug it looks amazing like i saw on some photos.
I guess i should contact electro acousti in some weeks.


----------



## Palash

Dsnuts said:


> PAPRI 7N 8 core crystal copper. Thick n juicy!
> 
> Penon OCC copper $35 cable
> ISN C4 in the house!
> ...


C4 looks amazing. Mine is coming too.


----------



## Dsnuts

C4 is a good deal for the quality. I did a cable to cable comparison using 2 of the same phones. A good way to test a cable against another is if you have 2 of the same earphones. In my case is it is the NiceHCK NX7. One with the C4 and one with the Fiery cable. On a few of the tracks the C4 was right there with the much more expensive Fiery. I think bass is very similar on the two. It was only when a slower vocal track came on that I was able to tell the difference. 

This tells me the C4 is a very capable copper cable. It wasn't too behind from the Fiery cable which was surprising to me. The only way folks are gonna know that is if you did exactly what I did last night. Imaging is better on the Fiery but again it isn't as evident as you would imagine. For less than half the price of the Fiery you get about 90% of the sonic quality of it in the C4 so that is the very definition of a bang for buck cable. 

I noticed on bassier tracks it is very identical. Well recorded tracks with vocals and acoustics is where you can tell the minor differences.


----------



## cocolinho

@Dsnuts which very light & very flexible copper cable would you recommand ? Something thin but still good quality? Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 23, 2019)

Highest recommend is the Oalloy Cable 210 but if that is a bit spendy for you. Will be around $97ish during black Friday sales . Go for the ISN C4 on Penon audio site.

I took a brief listen to this cable as well. One of the budget cables on Penon



  I have an LZ cable that looks almost exactly the same and NiceHCK makes a brown copper 8 core cable that looks similar. Looks identical but this cable is better to my ears at $35. This one is solid for the price as well. Penon is surprising seems like they have been making bang for buck cables on their site for a long time and it is the one company we have not really addressed here on the thread. From the 4 cables I got from them. These guys are pros in every sense of the word.

Excellent cables. And I do believe ISN cables are only sold on their site. I haven't seen them anywhere else.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

I went a bit crazy during the 11.11 sale an ordered a bunch of cables, in addition to my existing cables.

Now I can optimize my IEMs...

I think I am going to do the following:



> ZS-10 Pro gets NiceHCK C-16-3 Copper Cable, or KZ Gold/Silver Mixed plated Upgrade cable with Type C
> 
> V80 gets NiceHCK 8-Core Silver Plated Cable, or Newest TRN Copper and Silver Mixed Updated Cable, or TRN T2 Silver Plated
> 
> ...




That leaves a bunch of spare NiceHCK 8-core and 16-core MMCX copper cables, which I could use with my Tin Audio T2 or CNT-1.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 23, 2019)

So I think I just discovered something. This is my recent Papri 8 core cable as you guys know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks amazingly similar to Electro acoustis version. Shown here. Different lighting so they have a darker shade but looks identical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In fact I was looking at the core weave and how it is constructed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Check out elctro acoustis cable structure on their page here. click on their 8 core version.
Looks exactly the same as electro acoustis. I bet they are the same cables.

However here is the crazy thing. Papri sells theirs for $100 or so during sales. Price I got mines for.  Electo acousti sells theirs for $233 for their 8 core version. Suspiciously similar in build and material, Identical actually.  Supposed to be a special tuning version? Structure looks exactly and I mean exactly the same. No way of knowing if they are the same cables but.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> So I think I just discovered something. This is my recent Papri 8 core cable as you guys know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe our cable god @hakuzen can confirm that?


----------



## Dsnuts

It is just speculation in my part but the one thing I know about aleixpress. If it looks the same than.. Well you know. The cost difference is huge however. Who knows maybe I am completely wrong and I could be. Litz structure is gonna be similar among cables but just a gut feeling I have. If I am right. That just means the Papri cable I bought is a bit of a good deal.


----------



## Cevisi

What is the difference between tfz and qdc connector and what about the nx7 connector. Is there somewhere a difference in polarity ? Iam looking for a cable for my blon but dont want a 2 pin


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

ShakeThoseCans said:


> That leaves a bunch of spare NiceHCK 8-core and 16-core MMCX copper cables, which I could use with my Tin Audio T2 or CNT-1.


The Audiosense copper cable sounds extraordinary with the CNT-1.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Dsnuts said:


> Excellent cables. And I do believe ISN cables are only sold on their site. I haven't seen them anywhere else.


ISN cables are on Aliexpress.


----------



## rurika

I would say don't trust aliexpress listing too much. Some lie about the specs, some not import from authorized dealer. I wouldn't trust them unless they actually say that is UPOCC certificated or Neotech.


----------



## CoFire

LaughMoreDaily said:


> The Audiosense copper cable sounds extraordinary with the CNT-1.



Which Audiosense cable? Like from the T800 or something?


----------



## Cevisi

CoFire said:


> Which Audiosense cable? Like from the T800 or something?


They sell it on thier store


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Highest recommend is the Oalloy Cable 210 but if that is a bit spendy for you. Will be around $97ish during black Friday sales . Go for the ISN C4 on Penon audio site.
> 
> I took a brief listen to this cable as well. One of the budget cables on Penon
> 
> ...


You can buy ISN cables on Aliexpress from their store there. That's what I did earlier this year on Ali's 3/26 Birthday sale. I bought a C16 for $50-CDN with free Standard shipping for my KanasPro.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

CoFire said:


> Which Audiosense cable? Like from the T800 or something?


They only have two cables. The silver and the brown. The latter is excellent on the CNT-1.


----------



## courierdriver

courierdriver said:


> You can buy ISN cables on Aliexpress from their store there. That's what I did earlier this year on Ali's 3/26 Birthday sale. I bought a C16 for $50-CDN with free Standard shipping for my KanasPro.


Sorry...what I meant to say was...ISN cables are sold on Penon's store on Aliexpress.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> As good as the 210 cable is on all BA earphones. Check out the cable on a highly resolving dynamic driver. OMG!. Ibasso IT01S is an excellent earphone a bit overlooked to be honest but man does it sound awesome on the IT01S. So much so I am dedicating one of the 2 to cables to it. It most definitley belongs on that phone
> 
> I like the 210 so much I am considering getting it reterminated with better connectors, silver solder and plugs. Will let you all know if I end up doing this.


I keep looking at the pics here and on Ali of this cable. Is there a chin slider? I don't see one in the pics. Nutzy? Has this thing got a chin slider? That's an important feature to me, and helps me keep my iems secured. If the Oalloy, Penon Fiery or C4 from ISN don't have a chin slider...that's a deal breaker for me and I won't be interested in any of these.


----------



## Dsnuts

They both have em. But the one on the C4 is a bit better than the Oalloy one. The one on the Oalloy is a bit loose. You can always use the included Cable tie if you need to get the cable secure though.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> They both have em. But the one on the C4 is a bit better than the Oalloy one. The one on the Oalloy is a bit loose. You can always use the included Cable tie if you need to get the cable secure though.


Thanks for the info, bro! As long as they both have one, I can figure out a way to "Macgyver" something to make it work. Gonna add the C4 to my cart too. Would be great to put a new cable on both the KPE and NX7.


----------



## superuser1

courierdriver said:


> I keep looking at the pics here and on Ali of this cable. Is there a chin slider? I don't see one in the pics. Nutzy? Has this thing got a chin slider? That's an important feature to me, and helps me keep my iems secured. If the Oalloy, Penon Fiery or C4 from ISN don't have a chin slider...that's a deal breaker for me and I won't be interested in any of these.


DIY chin sliders...


----------



## Dsnuts

The cable tie the Oalloy comes with is Velcro style. Easy to tie on there if you need to clinch it. The chin slider on there is more for looks than actual function. The C4 actually works like it should.


----------



## progdvd

Dsnuts said:


> If you want something a bit cheaper. Try this one. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...20181111.promoteRecommendProducts_6080023.359 I use this one on my IT04 which sounds amazing on it. Both of these are the very best in the price range.



As previously said on 11.11. I have ordered this cable and received it within 8 days (record delivery time from Ali for me) 
Sonically it's really good it brings tighter bass and a tad more detail in the upper range than my previous SPC. Look and feel is amazing, very soft, non-tangling and not retaining shape out of the case. The only con I would say it's a little bit too heavy. Being really thick which I don't mind sitting down, but walking I can definitely feel it tugging. 
Black Friday price is the same as on 11.11. From €47 to €31 which is a great deal


----------



## CoFire

Cevisi said:


> They sell it on thier store





LaughMoreDaily said:


> They only have two cables. The silver and the brown. The latter is excellent on the CNT-1.



Rats, I was hoping it was the cable that came with my T800. I rarely pull anything out of the box. I almost always use my own tips and cable.


----------



## bbnn

Hey guys I recently got NiceHck copper c16-3s and wow they are amazing coming from like 10$ 2.5 cable! Question is they do seem very fragile. I wonder if it safe to use like a silicon spray to like cover up the wires as to prevent like fraying and it coming undone?


----------



## Cevisi

CoFire said:


> Rats, I was hoping it was the cable that came with my T800. I rarely pull anything out of the box. I almost always use my own tips and cable.


It is the cable from the t800


----------



## Cevisi

bbnn said:


> Hey guys I recently got NiceHck copper c16-3s and wow they are amazing coming from like 10$ 2.5 cable! Question is they do seem very fragile. I wonder if it safe to use like a silicon spray to like cover up the wires as to prevent like fraying and it coming undone?


Dont worry it dont fray


----------



## Sunstealer (Nov 25, 2019)

ISN H16, Penon CS819 and Electro Acousti 8W hybrid review.

*Hardware:*

Empire Ears Studio Reference (ESR) Monitor, Spinfit CP240 tips
iBasso DX228 (Mango OS, High gain, Digital Filter 6)
Penon 4.4-2.5mm 8W SPC adapter (Penon do not do 4.4 termination for CS819)

*Playlist:* A mixture of 16-bit FLAC, 32bit OGG and DSD256

Boards of Canada – roygbiv
Level 42 – Love Games (Live)
Bjork – Joga
Depeche Mode – Higher Love
Ladytron – Seventeen
Tove Lo – Glad He’s Gone
The Prodigy – Narayan
Orbital – Halycon + On + On

The ESRs are fantastic balanced monitors and _very_ responsive to cable rolling: the perfect test subject! All the cables and hardware are my own and I am not sponsored in any way.

*ISN H16: 151 on Hakuzen’s list*




OCC & Sliver-plated Mixed Braided
16 shares, single share is 19 cores, a total of 16 × 19.

The cable is a beast but I can barely feel it over my ears. The 16 cores from the splitter to the jack do possess a bit of moment and can pull on your ears if unsupported. Solid jack and 2pin manufacture.

*Penon CS819: *



OCC & silver-plated Mixed Braided IEM cable
8 shares, single share is 19 cores, a total of 8 × 19
Silver carbon fibre alloy splitter, CNC integrated alloy slider
Solder joint silver–containing tin
Copper Gold-plated plug

Clean cable, tight 8W weave. Nice looking splitter and cinch but the cinch feels a little cheap. Solid jack. Feels even lighter than it looks. On first appearance it looks very similar in structure to the iBasso CB12s but is ever so slightly stiffer.

*EA 8W: 175 on Hakuzen’s list

 *

7N Litz OCC Copper+Au/Ag Alloy:
Looser box weave than CS819 but slightly thicker wire. Beautifully made. The cinch is useless for an 8W but that’s OK – I never use them.

*Sound:
Lows:*
ISN: good grip on sub and mid bass
CS819: cleaner, controlled bass but not quite as prominent as H16
EA Cu/AgAu: Authoritative control, grip and texture.

*Mids:*
ISN: perhaps a little recessed but it is only subtle when compared to other cables
CS819: very mild recession compared to Ares 8W
EA Cu/AgAu: clear, balanced, integrated into the whole soundscape

*Highs:*
ISN:great vocal, keyboard and percussion separation and steering
CS819: better separation and transients
EA Cu/AgAu: silky vocals and percussion, no distortion. Cohesive, smooth but not obscured or clipped.

*Soundstage:* Imagine the stage as a function of Lego blocks (L x W x D). For reference, imagine the Ares II 8W as 4x3x3.

ISN:5x2x1
CS819:6x3x2
EA Cu/AgAu:7x3x3

*Conclusion:*
We all knew where this was going but in truth, I thought the ISN would perform better than it did. In isolation, it is a good cable, very well made and presented. Eminently suitable for EDM, pop, electronica and so forth. When compared to the other 2 cables, shortcomings are apparent: grainy percussion, minor loss of clarity when presented with a complex mix (e.g Joga). There is mild midrange recession but if that’s what you need, no problem. The soundstage and imaging is good, though.

The CS819 would be my recommendation for a low/midrange price hybrid. Solid quality and sound. A little drier than the ISN but definitely more clarity, integration and separation. The only downside is that a 4.4mm option is not available.

The Cu/AgAu cable is everything that I have read about in this thread. I had wanted the equivalent to an EA Eros II 8W and I feel that is exactly what I have got. Is it worth 3.5 times more than the CS819? It’s relative. To me, yes.

I am also on the EA Vogue tour so will be comparing these cables (and my Ares II 4W and 8W) as well. Stay tuned!

Notes as I was listening:


----------



## Dsnuts

I have to agree with your findings of the thicker ISN 16 core cables. They are OK but nothing special. I think for cheaper earphones they will do the trick but I initially bought them to try out with my Zeus and was very disappointed to be honest. The new C4 however is a better purchase. SQ wise. It seems all they did was just made a cable that looks bigger than any other earphone cable before it but sound wise. They make my higher end iems sound dull and that wasn't the idea of buying them. They are pretty much collecting dust as I have way better cables in the price range in performance. The C4 is the way to go for ISN cables.


----------



## Sunstealer

I was disappointed that 16W did not equate to any useful increase in SQ over 8W, in fact the 8W CS819 was clearly better, to my ears. Goes to show, quality over quantity. I've got the NICEHCK 16W copper and mixed cables coming, just for fun. Looking forward to comparing the 175 to the current Effect Audio lineup. 

OCC copper is a good choice for the ESR as an all rounder but hybrid is where it's at for my music preference. I think the Noble Encore will be my next IEM.  I have the BQEYZ K2 on order... it'll be interesting to cable roll that!


----------



## Sunstealer

@hakuzen, have you had a chance to do some more A/B between 175 and 183? That might be my next cable.


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 24, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> So I think I just discovered something. This is my recent Papri 8 core cable as you guys know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RikudouGoku said:


> Maybe our cable god @hakuzen can confirm that?


there are many wires now using that litz structure (groups of twisted strands, twisted between them).
i can't guess if the wire used in papri cable is identical to electro acousti cable 198, because i don't own the papri and can't look closer. the look is very similar indeed.
same happened to me about electro acousti cable 192 and nicehck cable 090. same litz structure, same look, but when looked at them closer through lens, and after measuring and listening music with them, they resulted to be very different.
so i can't help until i get papri cable.


Sunstealer said:


> ISN H16, Penon CS819 and Electro Acousti 8W hybrid review.
> 
> *Hardware:*
> 
> ...


really nice and detailed comparison! thanks!


Sunstealer said:


> @hakuzen, have you had a chance to do some more A/B between 175 and 183? That might be my next cable.


this is the first further comparison i'll make, because i'm also very interested of it. i apologize for not having done it yet, started to work in a hourly demanding job three weeks ago, and still trying to make a reasonable schedule.
my first impression was they were very similar. gold plating over silver seems to have a warm effect, like copper. i have to make a critical analysis of small nuances, mainly in sub-bass, bass, and low-mids, where i think the differences can be found.
i'll try it as soon as possible.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I found out the Papri 7N Litz copper cable here does not synergize well with the Solaris or my Andromeda S. Solaris while sounding about as immersive as I have heard it takes a bit much off the treble end for my liking. It sounds great but injects a bit too much warmth and adds even more fullness to the sound it don't really need. Solaris already has a full on 3D sound so the cable really didn't synergize well. I threw back on my 128 alloy copper SPC cable on it and it is my favorite cable with the Solaris. By far. Again goes to show you just because a cable is cheaper don't mean it isn't going to mesh well with your higher end iems. My Solaris sounds absolutely superb with this cable. It just comes down to how a cable properties mesh with a particular sounding iem you have. It is all about the synergy. 

I just threw on the Papri on my IT04. Just simply Amazing!  IT04 is more of a neutrally reference tuned iem with excellent detail in all regions of sound. The Papri cable injects some fullness and warmth to the sound. Bass sounds absolutely amazing with this combo. Fuller more engaging sound overall due to this cable on the IT04. IT04 has a more brighter tuning due to the detailed nature of the sound but with the Papri cable the IT04 now sounds like a different tier of earphone all together. Love it when a cable works out. 

So if any of you guys get the Papri cable. It will do wonders for your neutrally tuned iems. Not so much your full bodied musical tuned or mid forward iems.


----------



## courierdriver

superuser1 said:


> DIY chin sliders...


Ummm...sorry, I'm not sure what I'm lookin at. What are those things that look like rubber number "8's"? Like, some kinda plumbing washers/O-rings? Don't really dig that kinda look on $100+ cable. If I'm gonna spend that kinda dough on a cable, the dang chin slider better work!


----------



## superuser1

courierdriver said:


> Ummm...sorry, I'm not sure what I'm lookin at. What are those things that look like rubber number "8's"? Like, some kinda plumbing washers/O-rings? Don't really dig that kinda look on $100+ cable. If I'm gonna spend that kinda dough on a cable, the dang chin slider better work!


You are right .. they are O rings and they look cheap but they do the job well.. however i concur if you spend $100 on a cable the chin slider better be functional and chic!


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 24, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> Ummm...sorry, I'm not sure what I'm lookin at. What are those things that look like rubber number "8's"? Like, some kinda plumbing washers/O-rings? Don't really dig that kinda look on $100+ cable. If I'm gonna spend that kinda dough on a cable, the dang chin slider better work!



  You can see how loose this chin slider is on the Oalloy 210. It is not a good design unfortunately But

They included this Velcro cable tie. Can easily manipulated to work as a chin slider or tie the cable up when your stashing your earphones away.

This is the chin slider on the ISN C4.
  Better.


----------



## rurika

Well, I think my next cable would be 8c 24K Gold plated from EA. I'm still waiting for my 198 8c though. Hope it will arrive in this coming week.
@Sunstealer If you are interest in 183 with 4.4mm. I have mine for sale. (I want 1.5m cable instead of 1.2m)


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> You can see how loose this chin slider is on the Oalloy 210. It is not a good design unfortunately But
> 
> They included this Velcro cable tie. Can easily manipulated to work as a chin slider or tie the cable up when your stashing your earphones away.
> 
> ...


I have done the velcro cable tie/acts as a chin slider, before with the supplied cable on my TFZ NO.3. It actually didn't work too bad. Thanks for all the advice, Nutzy! I've got the Oalloy in my cart, and I just put the black Nicehck C4 in there as well. I'm leaning more towards the Oalloy though. Crappy chin slider aside; I think this cable is a better, more value oriented option to a EA cable. Spending this kinda coin on a iem cable seems a bit crazy to me...but then again, so does spending 5×'s that amount on interconnects for my home audio system almost 20 years ago.


----------



## frapp2latte

Dsnuts said:


> So I found out the Papri 7N Litz copper cable here does not synergize well with the Solaris or my Andromeda S. Solaris while sounding about as immersive as I have heard it takes a bit much off the treble end for my liking. It sounds great but injects a bit too much warmth and adds even more fullness to the sound it don't really need. Solaris already has a full on 3D sound so the cable really didn't synergize well. I threw back on my 128 alloy copper SPC cable on it and it is my favorite cable with the Solaris. By far. Again goes to show you just because a cable is cheaper don't mean it isn't going to mesh well with your higher end iems. My Solaris sounds absolutely superb with this cable. It just comes down to how a cable properties mesh with a particular sounding iem you have. It is all about the synergy.
> 
> I just threw on the Papri on my IT04. Just simply Amazing!  IT04 is more of a neutrally reference tuned iem with excellent detail in all regions of sound. The Papri cable injects some fullness and warmth to the sound. Bass sounds absolutely amazing with this combo. Fuller more engaging sound overall due to this cable on the IT04. IT04 has a more brighter tuning due to the detailed nature of the sound but with the Papri cable the IT04 now sounds like a different tier of earphone all together. Love it when a cable works out.
> 
> So if any of you guys get the Papri cable. It will do wonders for your neutrally tuned iems. Not so much your full bodied musical tuned or mid forward iems.



I like how the plug of your 128 cable matches the shell of the Solaris. Is that an adapter or the plug itself?


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 25, 2019)

Ibasso 4.4mm plug to 2.5mm female adaptor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can be bought on Penon site.


----------



## frapp2latte

Dsnuts said:


> Ibasso 4.4mm plug to 2.2mm female adaptor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts

So this is a bit of a heads up. I was browsing Campfire audios site which is currently having a B stock sable. They are selling a bunch of their cables for cheaper take a look.

Some notable ones. Their standard Litz while it has a memory wire in it which can be taken out is a good solid cable Usually goes for $150 selling for $30. They have a pure silver one going for $49! Good deals on these. https://aloaudio.deals/cables/


----------



## zachmal

Dsnuts said:


> So this is a bit of a heads up. I was browsing Campfire audios site which is currently having a B stock sable. They are selling a bunch of their cables for cheaper take a look.
> 
> Some notable ones. Their standard Litz while it has a memory wire in it which can be taken out is a good solid cable Usually goes for $150 selling for $30. They have a pure silver one going for $49! Good deals on these. https://aloaudio.deals/cables/



Can the "ALOaudio Litz Wire IEM Cable" with the 2-pin connector work with the 2-pin chi-fi models such as TRN V90, Nicehck NX7 (Pro), etc. ?

or is that a different 2-pin format ?

Thanks a lot for posting about that ! The prices appear quite attractive and the performance seems to be quite good:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/alo-audio-tinsel-litz-and-reference-8-cables.22275/reviews


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 25, 2019)

Standard should be .78mm and not the .75mm I am certain it can be used with those. Get em while they are are hot. Pure silver cable for $50 is too tempting. Lol

So when I did my recent review of cables I got from penon. Their Neo pure silver cable. I did a head to head against that stock litz cable Alo is currently selling for $30. It is at a very similar level believe it or not. That is a GREAT deal. The only thing I dont like about it is that it has a stupid metal memory wire on the cable WHY?  The silver one doesn't it looks like.


----------



## facethemusic88

Dsnuts said:


> Standard should be .78mm and not the .75mm I am certain it can be used with those. Get em while they are are hot. Pure silver cable for $50 is too tempting. Lol
> 
> So when I did my recent review of cables I got from penon. Their Neo pure silver cable. I did a head to head against that stock litz cable Alo is currently selling for $30. It is at a very similar level believe it or not. That is a GREAT deal. The only thing I dont like about it is that it has a stupid metal memory wire on the cable WHY?  The silver one doesn't it looks like.



Should I go for the pure copper to pair with the DM6? I guess it will bring up the lows and the mids to some extent while retaining the upper frequency as tuned. I am not sure if pure silver would be adding anything more than a further refinement of the highs with clarity and sparkle.


----------



## cocolinho (Nov 25, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I recently got it. Excellent cable. It doesn't have the resolving power of the higher end UPOCC cables but it is nicely balanced and gives good detail. Definitely worth the money for certain. I have been using it on my IT01s with excellent results. Sound seems wider using this cable. I like it.


Received today that cable from the 1111 sales.
2pin 4.4m to go with my blon bl03 / Dx160.
I am impressed. By the ergonomy and the sound it produces. For the price you cannot go wrong !
So thank you for the reco.
I'm also waiting for the nicehck copper and I'll probably buy a alloy during BF (down to usd85)


----------



## Dsnuts

facethemusic88 said:


> Should I go for the pure copper to pair with the DM6? I guess it will bring up the lows and the mids to some extent while retaining the upper frequency as tuned. I am not sure if pure silver would be adding anything more than a further refinement of the highs with clarity and sparkle.



Silver is not gonna mesh well with your DM6. Go for copper. That ISN C4 from penon is a good deal for that quality.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans (Nov 25, 2019)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> The Audiosense copper cable sounds extraordinary with the CNT-1.



That's interesting. Could you provide a link to that cable?

EDIT: Okay, I did some reading, and I think it's this one:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000131000289.html


----------



## battosai

Dsnuts said:


> Silver is not gonna mesh well with your DM6. Go for copper. That ISN C4 from penon is a good deal for that quality.


I disagree, copper is useful to get rid of the DM6 early harshness but once the DM6 settles in, silver is the way to go. I have an ISN S8 on my DM6 and it is great and I am not the only one with that feeling... Maybe the new ISN C4 is of better quality than the S8 so who knows what the synergy will be with that cable...


----------



## battosai

Dsnuts said:


> So this is a bit of a heads up. I was browsing Campfire audios site which is currently having a B stock sable. They are selling a bunch of their cables for cheaper take a look.
> 
> Some notable ones. Their standard Litz while it has a memory wire in it which can be taken out is a good solid cable Usually goes for $150 selling for $30. They have a pure silver one going for $49! Good deals on these. https://aloaudio.deals/cables/


Dang that looks good, but $7.50 of shipping is definitely throwing me off. Will wait for Aliexpress Black Friday to get another mmcx cable. Any recommendation at under $50? I am currently eyeing the CEMA mixed cable at $40...


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 25, 2019)

battosai said:


> I disagree, copper is useful to get rid of the DM6 early harshness but once the DM6 settles in, silver is the way to go. I have an ISN S8 on my DM6 and it is great and I am not the only one with that feeling... Maybe the new ISN C4 is of better quality than the S8 so who knows what the synergy will be with that cable...



I dont own the DM6 but more basing my recommend from just reading the thread. The new ISN C4 is using a higher grade of copper which does not degrade any sonics of the host iem. I have been testing out the cable and I think for the sound signature and what people describe about the DM6. This would be the cable I would go for. But then again the S8 is cheaper and is mostly made of copper as well.

This is one of my absolute favorite cables under price of $30 on sale. I would look around if you know what I mean. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...ore_home.promoteRecommendProducts_6080023.230 I am willing to bet you this will be a nice little upgrade from your ISN S8.


----------



## facethemusic88

Ahhh. Oh bhoy. Thanks for the suggestions mates. Alo's Intl shipping is $24. I will pass on it. 

I am looking at ISN c16/c4 and the Penon cs819. What is with the y**y** and k**b**f* cables with the deep discount? Are they any good?


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

I understand that the NiceHCK C-16-3 cable is well-regarded here.

I bought one with 2-pin connectors. Of these IEMs, the ZS-10 Pro, ZS7, Blon BL-03, Y*nY*o V2, TRN V80 and V90, which do you think would benefit most from it?


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 25, 2019)

facethemusic88 said:


> Ahhh. Oh bhoy. Thanks for the suggestions mates. Alo's Intl shipping is $24. I will pass on it.
> 
> I am looking at ISN c16/c4 and the Penon cs819. What is with the y**y** and k**b**f* cables with the deep discount? Are they any good?



NiceHCK and all those brands have the same cables. Just rebranded. But those guys do have some cables that NiceHCK does not. If you see a NiceHCK cable you will se a cheaper version of the same cable from those guys. It is pretty much the same stuff. I know kind of confusing but it seems a lot of the Aliexpress vendors get their cables and iems from the same factory.




ShakeThoseCans said:


> I understand that the NiceHCK C-16-3 cable is well-regarded here.
> 
> I bought one with 2-pin connectors. Of these IEMs, the ZS-10 Pro, ZS7, Blon BL-03, Y*nY*o V2, TRN V80 and V90, which do you think would benefit most from it?



Anything with a V shaped Fr. Brighter sounding iems will benefit from copper cables. Traditionally copper gives good enhancement to bass and gives a bit of an uplift to the mids giving mid notes more body to work with while smoothing out the treble region.  SPC or silver plated are really what hybrid cables should be. SPC or silver influences detail of the sound. You get a cleaner sound, enhancing treble and mids regions to have better imaging with bass that usually tightens up.


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 25, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> So I found out the Papri 7N Litz copper cable here does not synergize well with the Solaris or my Andromeda S. Solaris while sounding about as immersive as I have heard it takes a bit much off the treble end for my liking. It sounds great but injects a bit too much warmth and adds even more fullness to the sound it don't really need. Solaris already has a full on 3D sound so the cable really didn't synergize well. I threw back on my 128 alloy copper SPC cable on it and it is my favorite cable with the Solaris. By far. Again goes to show you just because a cable is cheaper don't mean it isn't going to mesh well with your higher end iems. My Solaris sounds absolutely superb with this cable. It just comes down to how a cable properties mesh with a particular sounding iem you have. It is all about the synergy.
> 
> I just threw on the Papri on my IT04. Just simply Amazing!  IT04 is more of a neutrally reference tuned iem with excellent detail in all regions of sound. The Papri cable injects some fullness and warmth to the sound. Bass sounds absolutely amazing with this combo. Fuller more engaging sound overall due to this cable on the IT04. IT04 has a more brighter tuning due to the detailed nature of the sound but with the Papri cable the IT04 now sounds like a different tier of earphone all together. Love it when a cable works out.
> 
> So if any of you guys get the Papri cable. It will do wonders for your neutrally tuned iems. Not so much your full bodied musical tuned or mid forward iems.


these impressions match mines about cable 198. huge bass, good for bassheads or for those who seek for a warmer tilt in their combos. this increases the chance of both cables using same wire. although there is a large difference in the quality of their plugs (besides of price).



facethemusic88 said:


> Should I go for the pure copper to pair with the DM6? I guess it will bring up the lows and the mids to some extent while retaining the upper frequency as tuned. I am not sure if pure silver would be adding anything more than a further refinement of the highs with clarity and sparkle.





battosai said:


> Dang that looks good, but $7.50 of shipping is definitely throwing me off. Will wait for Aliexpress Black Friday to get another mmcx cable. Any recommendation at under $50? I am currently eyeing the CEMA mixed cable at $40...





Dsnuts said:


> I dont own the DM6 but more basing my recommend from just reading the thread. The new ISN C4 is using a higher grade of copper which does not degrade any sonics of the host iem. I have been testing out the cable and I think for the sound signature and what people describe about the DM6. This would be the cable I would go for. But then again the S8 is cheaper and is mostly made of copper as well.
> 
> This is one of my absolute favorite cables under price of $30 on sale. I would look around if you know what I mean. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...ore_home.promoteRecommendProducts_6080023.230 I am willing to bet you this will be a nice little upgrade from your ISN S8.


always i see a wire of 4 cores * 63 strands copper, dunno it will be like cable 125 wire, or like cable 065 (jcally) wire. cable 125 is supposed single crystal / high purity occ copper, and cable 065 is supposed 5n ofc, and there is a night and day difference.
ISN C4 is advertised as single crystal copper; i don't own it, but guess it could be very similar to 125. i haven't got DM6 either, but based on impressions and measurements of DM6, i think 125 / ISN C4 would be a good copper election, in the $60 range. black background and great bass.
a bit more expensive ($75 range) would be cable 170 (cema electro acousti up-occ copper litz), bigger soundstage and better plugs. a bit tighter bass, but i think DM6 is also well served of bass. highs are a bit tamed but not swallowed, they keep good detail. higher resistance, but not much difference considering your DAP has got 1ohm output impedance.
and a bit more expensive ($85 range), cable 210 (nicehck oalloy up-occ copper & silver alloy, litz), same soundstage than 170, worse plugs and even higher resistance, but i love the bass with this cable, and the silver component keeps airy and detailed, while smooth, treble.
and last, in the $105 range, my still favorite cable 175 (due to highs clarity), cema electro acousti up-occ silver&gold alloy + copper litz. i can't figure phones which don't match this cable.

anyway, tonal perception differences between cables are subtle. you can obtain more tonal variation by rolling tips (try foams to tame 8-12kHz peaks), by foam/tape mods, or by equalizing, way cheaper. this is why i agree with @battosai. i'd prioritize quality of wire (soundstage, black background), and then tonal perception influence, so a hybrid cable (copper and silver wire) could serve as well as copper for your DM6 (same for T800).


----------



## radarnigz5

reading this thread alot lately

im going for 175 cable 8c, and i wanna have (if any) some discounts, i read someone here you can do that by using "Hakuzen's" name, how exactly am i gonna do that, do they give discounted links or coupons?


----------



## hakuzen

radarnigz5 said:


> reading this thread alot lately
> 
> im going for 175 cable 8c, and i wanna have (if any) some discounts, i read someone here you can do that by using "Hakuzen's" name, how exactly am i gonna do that, do they give discounted links or coupons?


just use "hakuzen" or "head-fi" words in the notes of the cable (together with your plugs choices) when making the order.
use the coupons from the store, plus aliexpress coupon if you have it (for example, "friday10" to get $10 off during black friday), set "other payment" or "bank transfer" payment method, make the order, but don't pay it.
the seller will adjust the total price, applying a 10% off over the total (except shipping costs).
once adjusted, you can pay the order.
you can also message them instead of adding the words in the item notes.


----------



## battosai

hakuzen said:


> these impressions match mines about cable 198. huge bass, good for bassheads or for those who seek for a warmer tilt in their combos. this increases the chance of both cables using same wire. although there is a large difference in the quality of their plugs (besides of price).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hakuzen, would you recommend the 6N OCC + OCC Silver plating 26AWG Special Offer Headphone Upgrade Line MMCX 0.78MM 2PIN CEMA cable at ~$40 for best under $50 cable?
link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.68333c00MTyAvf&mp=1


----------



## radarnigz5

hakuzen said:


> just use "hakuzen" or "head-fi" words in the notes of the cable (together with your plugs choices) when making the order.
> use the coupons from the store, plus aliexpress coupon if you have it (for example, "friday10" to get $10 off during black friday), set "other payment" or "bank transfer" payment method, make the order, but don't pay it.
> the seller will adjust the total price, applying a 10% off over the total (except shipping costs).
> once adjusted, you can pay the order.
> you can also message them instead of adding the words in the item notes.



thanks for the super quick reply

anyway bro, love your work, been here like 3 months already

last, wanna ask if you have impressions ( like you said ) on lower end of 183 vs 175


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 25, 2019)

battosai said:


> hakuzen, would you recommend the 6N OCC + OCC Silver plating 26AWG Special Offer Headphone Upgrade Line MMCX 0.78MM 2PIN CEMA cable at ~$40 for best under $50 cable?
> link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.68333c00MTyAvf&mp=1


yes. i'd like to listen to music with it longer, but my first impressions were it is my favorite hybrid cable below $50. you don't get the soundstage of up-occ wires, but tonal perception is spot on, balanced and versatile, plus good quality plugs (although the chin slider is loose like in most last not thick 4 cores cables, not a deal breaker, as long as there are several methods to add a tighter slider).



radarnigz5 said:


> thanks for the super quick reply
> 
> anyway bro, love your work, been here like 3 months already
> 
> last, wanna ask if you have impressions ( like you said ) on lower end of 183 vs 175


sorry, not yet. i should be sleeping now. i'll try as soon as possible.


----------



## Xiche (Nov 25, 2019)

Longtime thread lurker here, and thinking of picking up a quality cable ... have some questions!

- The price for 210 (Oalloy) cable looks great, but what's the gap between cable 175 (4 core) vs the 210? 175 4 core is $110, while 210 is $90 on Black Friday. They are similar in price - what is recommended?

- Also, what's the gap between the 4 core vs 8 core version of 175 - is it worth just jumping straight to 8 core (since for 8 core, each end will have 1 copper and 1 silver each, while 4 core will have either copper only/silver only)

Edit: also wanted to say thanks for the cables thread @hakuzen - I got the 140 cable after viewing it, which got me into cables!


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 25, 2019)

Xiche said:


> Longtime thread lurker here, and thinking of picking up a quality cable ... have some questions!
> 
> - The price for 210 (Oalloy) cable looks great, but what's the gap between cable 175 (4 core) vs the 210? 175 4 core is $110, while 210 is $90 on Black Friday. They are similar in price - what is recommended?
> 
> ...


210 (oalloy) bass perception has amazed me and overall it's comparable to any of the best up-occ cables in my list.
but i still prefer 175, near to 210 bass perception, but incomparable excellent upper-mids and highs: soundstage depth, layering, most detailed ringing decay. besides of quality of plugs.

no problem with 4 cores if using balanced termination, because analog sound, all frequencies, travel through both wires, positive and negative (inverted positive). no differences.
i've not tried this with single-end termination (positive and ground signals); to me, guess the material used for positive signal would have more influence in this case, but i've heard impressions from other head-fiers who tried it and already notice the mix.


----------



## fokta

Dsnuts said:


> So this is a bit of a heads up. I was browsing Campfire audios site which is currently having a B stock sable. They are selling a bunch of their cables for cheaper take a look.
> 
> Some notable ones. Their standard Litz while it has a memory wire in it which can be taken out is a good solid cable Usually goes for $150 selling for $30. They have a pure silver one going for $49! Good deals on these. https://aloaudio.deals/cables/


The Super Litz is not available...

although the SX8 seems tempeting.. Ship to my country, the price will be not attractive anymore


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 25, 2019)

SX8 is probaly not gonna be better than EA cables at that price. I would skip on those to be honest. Now that pure silver cable for that price is silly. You know it is for real too since it is from alo. Can't believe they have that cable for that price but you have to have a phone that needs better precision and detail for that cable to be worth it but man that is a good price.

Neo cable from penon is comparable but those cost $160. Might tell you guys what kind of deal that cable is.


----------



## radarnigz5

hakuzen said:


> 210 (oalloy) bass perception has amazed me and overall it's comparable to any of the best up-occ cables in my list.
> but i still prefer 175, near to 210 bass perception, but incomparable excellent upper-mids and highs: soundstage depth, layering, most detailed ringing decay. besides of quality of plugs.
> 
> no problem with 4 cores if using balanced termination, because analog sound, all frequencies, travel through both wires, positive and negative (inverted positive). no differences.
> i've not tried this with single-end termination (positive and ground signals); to me, guess the material used for positive signal would have more influence in this case, but i've heard impressions from other head-fiers who tried it and already notice the mix.



wait, i understand it as... (in IEMs)

4 cores vs 8 cores on balanced has little to no effect sound? (aside from resistance ofc)

8 cores is a must for single ended (assuming its hybrid like 175)

am i understanding it right in layman terms?


----------



## fokta (Nov 25, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> SX8 is probaly not gonna be better than EA cables at that price. I would skip on those to be honest. Now that pure silver cable for that price is silly. You know it is for real too since it is from alo. Can't believe they have that cable for that price but you have to have a phone that needs better precision and detail for that cable to be worth it but man that is a good price.
> 
> Neo cable from penon is comparable but those cost $160. Might tell you guys what kind of deal that cable is.


You got some point... I used to love Ref8... it sounded good for me with SOLARIS, although with alot of weakness, like stiff and microphonic.
Now, I stuck again with the same character cable with BRISE.. but if sounds great then I try to compromise it..

Anyway... was doing AB for my headphone... somehow.... 179 still my cup of tea... ooo well...

 
For sure, Sound Emphasize will not affect alot for headphone, like Hakuzen once told me, About Impedance and Dynamic driver...


----------



## 40lb

Dsnuts said:


> So this is a bit of a heads up. I was browsing Campfire audios site which is currently having a B stock sable. They are selling a bunch of their cables for cheaper take a look.
> 
> Some notable ones. Their standard Litz while it has a memory wire in it which can be taken out is a good solid cable Usually goes for $150 selling for $30. They have a pure silver one going for $49! Good deals on these. https://aloaudio.deals/cables/


You had me at pure silver at $49


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Nov 26, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> So this is a bit of a heads up. I was browsing Campfire audios site which is currently having a B stock sable. They are selling a bunch of their cables for cheaper take a look.
> 
> Some notable ones. Their standard Litz while it has a memory wire in it which can be taken out is a good solid cable Usually goes for $150 selling for $30. They have a pure silver one going for $49! Good deals on these. https://aloaudio.deals/cables/


I checked out the link but when adding a cable to the cart to see the shipping price I couldn't see the cart? It was a blank window. Weird.

PS: Shipping cost is almost $29 for one cable. Lol. Enjoy your expensive cables.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

ShakeThoseCans said:


> That's interesting. Could you provide a link to that cable?
> 
> EDIT: Okay, I did some reading, and I think it's this one:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000131000289.html


That's an awesome cable. Find me a better one for $20USD!


----------



## CobraMan

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I checked out the link but when adding a cable to the cart to see the shipping price I couldn't see the cart? It was a blank window. Weird.
> 
> PS: I  just tried again after seeing someones purchase post, and nothing still.


I was running into similar problems with Internet Explorer and things not displaying on AE (and other sites as well) - using Google Chrome solved those problems.

So you may want to try another browser if the problem persists with whichever you are using now.

Just a thought...

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## facethemusic88

There is an iem called Faaeal Hibicus that comes with a litz copper cable. The cable alone looks pretty good. They sell the cable alone and it is around $17usd. Any idea if this is good?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Nov 26, 2019)

facethemusic88 said:


> There is an iem called Faaeal Hibicus that comes with a litz copper cable. The cable alone looks pretty good. They sell the cable alone and it is around $17usd. Any idea if this is good?


The cable just came out... but one Headfi member says it sounds good with the BQEYZ KB100.

However, Zpolt on Youtube says the Hibiscus iem doesnt sound as good as the Blon 03 and part of the iem is the cable...


----------



## Vampa

Hi guys. Anyone can recommend me a pure silver cable for Focal headphones?

Thanks!!


----------



## facethemusic88

LaughMoreDaily said:


> The cable just came out... but one Headfi member says it sounds good with the BQEYZ KB100.
> 
> However, Zpolt on Youtube says the Hibicus iem doesnt sound as good as the Blon 03 and part of the iem is the cable...


Mate, Hibicus is a relatively new iem. I could and would go with that assessment by Zpolt if it was any other well estb iem paired with this cable. Could it be that the iem itself isn't that good to begin with? If it sounds good with the kb100s, I think there is a decent chance the cable isn't the sole issue when paired with the Blons. Just my thoughts..


----------



## RikudouGoku

US $163.80 | neotech 7N OCC SILVER 8 Weave Headphone Upgrade Line MMCX  0.78MM
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/qiu8htpm

Is this different from cable 174?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

facethemusic88 said:


> Mate, Hibicus is a relatively new iem. I could and would go with that assessment by Zpolt if it was any other well estb iem paired with this cable. Could it be that the iem itself isn't that good to begin with. If it sounds good with the kb100s, I think there is a decent chance the cable isn't the sole issue when paired with the Blons. Just my thoughts..


Zpolt never tried the hibiscus litz cable with the Blon 03. He just likes the Blon 03 better than the Faaeal Hibiscus.


----------



## fokta

Vampa said:


> Hi guys. Anyone can recommend me a pure silver cable for Focal headphones?
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi... while waiting others to reply.
My suggestion is 174
But you need a adapter of MMCX/2 pin to 3.5 TRS... nor ask EAC to custom the 3.5 TRS if they had



hakuzen said:


> *173*, *174*. eac upocc Ag99Au1 8c (silver,eagle,MV).
> taiwan neotech oem up-occ pure silver99% + Au1% alloy. 28awg/core, PE sheath, from electro acousti.
> eagle true rhodium plated plug (over gold plating); superb quality plug, there is a big difference between these components (jack, divider, slider), and those used in any other chi-cable from my list; the plug costs over $14, while others cost $2-3. good strain reliefs.
> mmcx, 2pins, QDC, and other terminations, together with 2.5, 3.5, 4.4mm plugs, available. you can also ask for other terminations, like 2.5mm or 3.5mm plugs for headphones, and not ear molded guides (search for desired plugs in their stock).
> ...


----------



## fokta

RikudouGoku said:


> US $163.80 | neotech 7N OCC SILVER 8 Weave Headphone Upgrade Line MMCX 0.78MM
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/qiu8htpm
> 
> Is this different from cable 174?



IMO, different if based on specifications mention.


----------



## wavid (Nov 26, 2019)

Would I be better off with the AUDIOSENSE 8 Strands 19 Core OFC Cable for £12.50 or the NICEHCK C16-3 for £17.50 or even NICEHCK 16 Core High Purity Copper Cable for £7.50 for my Tin T2 iems?
I would prefer not to spend over $20

OR

is there something else for under $20 I should consider?


----------



## frapp2latte

radarnigz5 said:


> wait, i understand it as... (in IEMs)
> 
> 4 cores vs 8 cores on balanced has little to no effect sound? (aside from resistance ofc)
> 
> ...



I'm curious about this, too. I'm a newbie to cables and I'm wondering what the sonic difference is between a 4-core, 6-core, 8-core cable. Is the sound fuller with an 8-core wire? 

I'm planning on getting either a 183 or 175 cable, as well, in 4.4mm termination (and getting a separate 4.4 to 3.5 SE adapter) and want to know if I should go for the 8-core or settle for the cheaper 4-core option.


----------



## Palash

facethemusic88 said:


> Should I go for the pure copper to pair with the DM6? I guess it will bring up the lows and the mids to some extent while retaining the upper frequency as tuned. I am not sure if pure silver would be adding anything more than a further refinement of the highs with clarity and sparkle.


For DM6, ISN Audio S8 is the best cable. I have paired almost 10 cables but with S8 the sound is best.


----------



## Vampa

fokta said:


> Hi... while waiting others to reply.
> My suggestion is 174
> But you need a adapter of MMCX/2 pin to 3.5 TRS... nor ask EAC to custom the 3.5 TRS if they had



Thanks! Sorry, silly question. Where do you see the 173, 174... number in Aliexpress? Cannot find it.


----------



## Broquen

Vampa said:


> Thanks! Sorry, silly question. Where do you see the 173, 174... number in Aliexpress? Cannot find it.



This is the way @hakuzen classifies the cables. But you can take a look here and you will find the cable descriptions and links to AE.


----------



## Vampa

Broquen said:


> This is the way @hakuzen classifies the cables. But you can take a look here and you will find the cable descriptions and links to AE.



Many thanks!! numbers understood and clear now. Another question please, why the 16 core cables are for around £15 and the 8 core ones like 174/175 go to £140/150?

Regarding the coupons, the "friday10" only works on the Black Friday day? So "friday10" plus"Hakuzen" will be 20% discount?


----------



## Broquen

Vampa said:


> Many thanks!! numbers understood and clear now. Another question please, why the 16 core cables are for around £15 and the 8 core ones like 174/175 go to £140/150?
> 
> Regarding the coupons, the "friday10" only works on the Black Friday day? So "friday10" plus"Hakuzen" will be 20% discount?



I don't think it will be compatible with store coupons, but maybe there's extra 

Regarding cable prices, it all depends on the conductor quantity, quality (e.g. copper purity), the connectors, the cable structure (litz structure is gaining popularity lately) and other traits like frozen COPPER, etc.

Better you can do IMO is to take a look on the cables features in the product descriptions and look for some concepts on the net or simply ask here. There're quite some users that can help you better than me around


----------



## hakuzen

RikudouGoku said:


> US $163.80 | neotech 7N OCC SILVER 8 Weave Headphone Upgrade Line MMCX  0.78MM
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/qiu8htpm
> 
> Is this different from cable 174?


yes, different wire. 174 wire (AgAu silver99% gold1% alloy) stands out from any other up-occ wire, specially in upper-mids and highs. that's why it is so special for me.
you can find that wire in cables 173/174, 175, and 182/183.
the one from your link uses another up-occ wire. i've not tried it, sure it will be a very good one, but i don't think it reaches the highs excellence of AgAu.



radarnigz5 said:


> wait, i understand it as... (in IEMs)
> 
> 4 cores vs 8 cores on balanced has little to no effect sound? (aside from resistance ofc)
> 
> ...





frapp2latte said:


> I'm curious about this, too. I'm a newbie to cables and I'm wondering what the sonic difference is between a 4-core, 6-core, 8-core cable. Is the sound fuller with an 8-core wire?
> 
> I'm planning on getting either a 183 or 175 cable, as well, in 4.4mm termination (and getting a separate 4.4 to 3.5 SE adapter) and want to know if I should go for the 8-core or settle for the cheaper 4-core option.


"4 cores vs 8 cores on balanced has little to no effect sound? (aside from resistance, of course)"
yes. but remember that there are cases where the resistance is critical (implicating sound effect), like when using balanced armatures, or hungry of current IEM(ultra low impedance)/headphones(planars). the lower, always the better. anyway, guess the resistance difference of both versions (130mOhm vs 260mOhm) is not enough to generate audible sound alterations in a 99% of the cases.
"Is the sound fuller with an 8-core wire?"
another matter is the mentioned fuller sound when using thicker (in total) conductors. i've experienced this, but the difference was so subtle, it could be bias (i ought to do further AB).
more thoughts about 4 vs 8 vs 16 cores: Other considerations about capacitance, geometry, and isolation of cables

"8 cores is a must for single ended (assuming its hybrid like 175)" (different material cores hybrids) 
i wouldn't say it's a must. my common sense tells me that, but i've heard impressions from respected people which report that the mix takes effect even when using one material for ground signal. 



Vampa said:


> Many thanks!! numbers understood and clear now. Another question please, why the 16 core cables are for around £15 and the 8 core ones like 174/175 go to £140/150?
> 
> Regarding the coupons, the "friday10" only works on the Black Friday day? So "friday10" plus"Hakuzen" will be 20% discount?


10% off when mentioning "head-fi" or "hakuzen" in the order, compatible with 10 USD off from aliexpress special coupon code "friday10", but only if your buy is over 100 USD after applying the 10% off. so not 20%, but possibly 10% + 10 USD off.
i can't confirm if the new CEMA electro acousti store coupons (from 4 to 10 USD) are compatible with the 10% off, but probably they are.
good news, total discount can be juicy for the top cables.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Nov 26, 2019)

wavid said:


> Would I be better off with the AUDIOSENSE 8 Strands 19 Core OFC Cable for £12.50 or the NICEHCK C16-3 for £17.50 or even NICEHCK 16 Core High Purity Copper Cable for £7.50 for my Tin T2 iems?
> I would prefer not to spend over $20.


That Audiosense cable is the best one I've ever tried with iems.

Works perfect with AS T100 and Semkarch CNT-1.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is my take on the ISN C4. In the end it is very comparable to cable 125. Which actually surprised me as 125 is a great copper cable. 






A bit better looking than 125 actually. Not as heavy but sonically very similar even though this one is an alloy copper variety vs crystal copper in the ISN C4. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-c4.24062/reviews#review-22950


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Nov 27, 2019)

I think the Faaeal Litz copper cable may be made by TRN?

I checked out a different Faaeal cable on Amazon and it was labeled as a TRN? Maybe they are partners?

Because of its cost $17USD, maybe it's alloy copper and not crystal copper?


----------



## facethemusic88

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Zpolt never tried the hibiscus litz cable with the Blon 03.
> 
> 
> LaughMoreDaily said:
> ...


----------



## earfonia (Nov 27, 2019)

Recently I bought Yxxxxx 16 cores cable for TFZ T2 during AE 11-11 sale. I bought it simply for the look as it looks nice and matching the TFZ T2 blue color.






When I compared it with the stock cable, I didn't expect to hear any differences, but I think I did hear a slight differences between the 2 cables. The Yxxxxx cable sounds a tad warmer with slightly thicker tonal density around the mids and bass. Just a tad, nothing significant. Out of curiosity I measured them to see if I can see any differences from the measurement.





I use China generic IEC60318-4 coupler (with mic integrated), and RME Babyface Pro for the audio interface. Rode VXLR+ converts the 48V phantom power to 5V plugin power for the condenser mic inside the IEC60318-4 coupler. For software I use REW latest beta version. I have done quite a lot of measurement with this setup, with small Silicone ear tips and proper insertion I could get less than 0.1 dB level matching between insertions. That means for the same driver, the level at reference point (in this case I use 1kHz instead of 500Hz) is pretty consistent between insertions and measurements. I usually do around 3 times measurement and re-insertion for the same driver to check consistency. So for example when I see the 1kHz level like 0.2 dB different between left and right channels, it is the difference in left and right channel matching and less of the insertion error.

I measured the Yxxxxx cable (silver-blue) and the stock cable (black), the FR looks very2 close between the cables, so we can say FR is practically the same between the cables.

TFZ T2 Left Channel Yxxxxx (light blue) and Stock cables (dark blue and light purple) - 2 measurement each cable:




TFZ T2 Left Channel Yxxxxx (Yellow and Orange) and Stock cables (Red) - 2 measurement each cable:




TFZ T2 Left Channel with stock cable - Left and Right channel matching - 2 measurement each channel:




So FR wise no different between stock and **** cable.

But I notice the following differences in 1kHz level when I matched it to 95 dB SPL:

TFZ T2 Stock Cable Left: -18.90 dBFS
TFZ T2 Stock Cable Right: -19.50 dBFS

TFZ T2 Yxxxxx Cable Left: -19.20 dBFS
TFZ T2 Yxxxxx Cable Right: -19.80 dBFS

Those are the level setting of the generator in the REW. As we can see that with Yxxxxx cable I have to set around 0.3 dB lower to match level of the stock cable. That means the Yxxxxx cable is simply 0.3 dB louder than the stock cable, which translates to lower resistance on the Yxxxxx cable. I haven't measured the resistance of the cables, but this is good enough for me to see that both cables do have measurable differences.


----------



## Alex.Grimm

Could you recommend an MMCX cable with a good headset? or throw off the link in which topic they are discussing it


----------



## staticV3 (Nov 27, 2019)

Alex.Grimm said:


> Could you recommend an MMCX cable with a good headset? or throw off the link in which topic they are discussing it


I'd say either get the Fiio RC-MMCX3S:
https://aliexpress.com/item/32882284397.html

Or this one:
https://aliexpress.com/item/33006433861.html


----------



## fokta

fokta said:


> Noted... another. question... According to the spec, it used Silver foil... Is it that the same as DD? going to have high resistance?



 
Mine alrdy come... quick measurements was amazed AVG 5 mOhm...


----------



## superuser1

earfonia said:


> Recently I bought ***** *16 cores cable for TFZ T2 during AE 11-11 sale. I bought it simply for the look as it looks nice and matching the TFZ T2 blue color.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000186974626.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4d401AK5
> 
> ...


As far as i know that brand is banned on this site!


----------



## earfonia

superuser1 said:


> As far as i know that brand is banned on this site!



Oh really? I didn't know that. Noted thanks! I will remove the link and hide the brand.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 27, 2019)

It is kinda wonky but both **** and Kinboofi are sub brands of you know what. You can say it is the rebrands of a NiceHCK cable. No real harm in it. But it is what it is. I personally own a grip of their cables and they are all good imo.

Those cables are solid value for the price. I did a review of the NiceHCK version which all turned out to be good cables. The OEM company that makes those are making all sorts of different color combinations. They are all the same however. Mostly made of copper a bit of silver in there.

I bet the silver coating on a lot of these cheaper cables are more silver paint with 5% real silver in it. lol. That wouldnt surprise me. Then you can say it is a silver plating.


----------



## Animagus (Nov 27, 2019)

Hey guys! Here is my review of Electro Acousti Cryo-Litz 7N UP-OCC & 7N SCC cables on Twister6. They are already very popular here but if you wanna read my take, check it out. 
Cheers! 

Some pictures as eye candy.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 27, 2019)

So I have a bit of tip for guys that own both mmcx and 2 pin variety of earphones.





So while these adapters work well to convert or trying out cables of the opposite type. When I was doing my review of the ISN C4 last night. I tried the 2 pin to mmx adapter for the first time and I have to say this configuration is not so good and here is why.




The 2  pin to mmcx adapters works good enough and I think for testing purposed does the job however. Look at how long that sits on the earphones. They end up being a bit too long on the iems. The mmcx to 2pin on the other hand works much better.  A bit shorter by a good 3-4mm which ends up actually being usable if you want to use it that way.





 This actually works for normal use.

So basically my point in this post. If you have a lot of iems in MMCX and lesser in 2 pin. Your better off buying cables in mmcx and then using a 2 pin to try out with your 2 pin iems vs visa versa.  There is no possible way I would use the cable shown above with my IT04. That is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Sunstealer

@Dsnuts . Agreed with the adapters. I bought some to use 2pin cables with my IT04. Too unwieldy. I might be restricting myself but I have more high quality 2 pin cables and iems than mmcx. Unconsciously I shy away from mmcx or 0.75mm 2 pin iems.


----------



## hakuzen

you ought to try angled mmcx-2pin adapters, better result..


----------



## iron2k

hakuzen said:


> you ought to try angled mmcx-2pin adapters, better result..


do you have a link Hakuzen ???
Thanks


----------



## hakuzen

iron2k said:


> do you have a link Hakuzen ???
> Thanks


sure.
i bought mines at taobao, but now you can get them at aliexpress, Haldane shop (also available at DD-Audio/linsoul, but more expensive):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000272701010.html
i own various types, and these are the best quality ones in my stock.
Haldane has a large variety of termination adapters


----------



## iron2k

hakuzen said:


> sure.
> i bought mines at taobao, but now you can get them at aliexpress, Haldane shop (also available at DD-Audio/linsoul, but more expensive):
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000272701010.html
> i own various types, and these are the best quality ones in my stock.
> Haldane has a large variety of termination adapters


Great, thanks


----------



## iron2k

hakuzen said:


> sure.
> i bought mines at taobao, but now you can get them at aliexpress, Haldane shop (also available at DD-Audio/linsoul, but more expensive):
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000272701010.html
> i own various types, and these are the best quality ones in my stock.
> Haldane has a large variety of termination adapters


AnotherqQuestion Hakuzen,

I'm looking for something like this




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000148867627.html

Is Haldane a good option to get it or should look some where else???


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 27, 2019)

iron2k said:


> AnotherqQuestion Hakuzen,
> 
> I'm looking for something like this
> 
> ...


Haldane seems to stock chinese audio items which can be found at taobao, at a decent price (to buy at taobao, you need an agent and his cut, besides of higher shipping costs).
it's nice to find shops stocking items you only could find at taobao in the pass.
about that adapter, i've not tried it. wire doesn't look bad, and neither 6.35mm plug. but the 4.4mm socket is a cheap chinese one.
i'd better get a 4.4mm to 3.5mm male adapter, plus a decent short 3.5mm to 6.35mm adapter (they are below 3mOhm, high quality, or below 7mOhm, cheaper ones), to fit both 3.5 and 6.35mm outputs, because it's harder to find a 6.35mm to 3.5mm male adapter.
EAC adapter (number 64 in my list of jack adapters) costs near the double than the adapter of your link, but quality of plugs and wire is miles away better.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Nov 27, 2019)

The Faaeal Hibiscus copper Litz cable is $22.50USD. Is there a cheaper and equal option for a BQEYZ iem?

This Hibiscus iem is new but some are saying they can find the whole shebang (litz cable/iem) for $39USD on Shopee which makes me wonder if the cable is even that good...


----------



## iron2k

hakuzen said:


> Haldane seems to stock chinese audio items which can be found at taobao, at a decent price (to buy at taobao, you need an agent and his cut, besides of higher shipping costs).
> it's nice to find shops stocking items you only could find at taobao in the pass.
> about that adapter, i've not tried it. wire doesn't look bad, and neither 6.35mm plug. but the 4.4mm socket is a cheap chinese one.
> i'd better get a 4.4mm to 3.5mm male adapter, plus a decent short 3.5mm to 6.35mm adapter (they are below 3mOhm, high quality, or below 7mOhm, cheaper ones), to fit both 3.5 and 6.35mm outputs, because it's harder to find a 6.35mm to 3.5mm male adapter.
> EAC adapter (number 64 in my list of jack adapters) costs near the double than the adapter of your link, but quality of plugs and wire is miles away better.


As usual, thanks so much, your comments are always so helpful.


----------



## frapp2latte

hakuzen said:


> sure.
> i bought mines at taobao, but now you can get them at aliexpress, Haldane shop (also available at DD-Audio/linsoul, but more expensive):
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000272701010.html
> i own various types, and these are the best quality ones in my stock.
> Haldane has a large variety of termination adapters



I saw EAC has adapters for sale, as well. Have you tried them? I was thinking of getting a right angled MMCX to 2-pin one together with the 175 cable.


----------



## galangerz

Just in 

Some close ups of the 175, qdc stock cable, and local made pure silver cable respectively


----------



## fokta

Kenneth Galang said:


> Just in
> 
> Some close ups of the 175, qdc stock cable, and local made pure silver cable respectively


care to share the Impression?


----------



## Stfr1908

I'm looking for a new cable for my IMR Zenith R1. I think I will go for a copper cable from Electro acousti or upgrade cable from IMR itself. Can someone tell me if there is difference in sound between UP-OCC and OFC cables?


----------



## muths66

Stfr1908 said:


> I'm looking for a new cable for my IMR Zenith R1. I think I will go for a copper cable from Electro acousti or upgrade cable from IMR itself. Can someone tell me if there is difference in sound between UP-OCC and OFC cables?


from hazuken list is 171/198 pure copper depends u want how many cores


----------



## fokta (Nov 28, 2019)

Stfr1908 said:


> I'm looking for a new cable for my IMR Zenith R1. I think I will go for a copper cable from Electro acousti or upgrade cable from IMR itself. Can someone tell me if there is difference in sound between UP-OCC and OFC cables?


Will tty to answer these by my exp. while waiting others opinion...

UP-OCC highlight is dark background and the separation it creates. While adds Litz, it will make more darker background.
If only Regular OFC, OFC Copper will emphasize on Low (Mid bass)... if compare directly with UP-OCC Copper, you will get better detail on that Bass, the separation between Mid and Sub Bass.

NOW, if with special tuning OFC like BRISE, It makes the LOW and MID more thicker. with Additional more proper staging between each freq, the result is 3D staging feel more (this what it's called special tuning). But BRISE really depends on Pairing (IEM and DAP).
IMO...


----------



## facethemusic88

Guys, one more thing before i go ahead with the order- SE or balanced? I know this has been debated all along. Since I am getting a new cable and have this option, which would be better(sonically should there be any).


----------



## facethemusic88

LaughMoreDaily said:


> The Faaeal Hibiscus copper Litz cable is $22.50USD. Is there a cheaper and equal option for a BQEYZ iem?
> 
> This Hibiscus iem is new but some are saying they can find the whole shebang (litz cable/iem) for $39USD on Shopee which makes me wonder if the cable is even that good...



Whole shebang??


----------



## CobraMan

facethemusic88 said:


> Guys, one more thing before i go ahead with the order- SE or balanced? I know this has been debated all along. Since I am getting a new cable and have this option, which would be better(sonically should there be any).


If you get the balanced you can always use an adapter to convert to SE but not the other way around.  Just a thought - balanced will give you more versatility...

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Devangel

Hi, i currently have some wire from norne audio for my HD800(occ litz and the difference was huge compared to the stock cable !). i'm looking for another wires to try. What do you guys recommend ? (wire because diy and sorry for my english)


----------



## subwoof3r (Nov 28, 2019)

Just received today my *ISN Audio C4*.
I will do a proper review but by waiting here are my quick first impressions :

Compared to *210 (NiceHCK Oalloy UP-OCC)*, of course its night and day, the huge soundstage of 210 makes this C4 sounding like "monaural". Also, everything is much better in 210 (especially bass impact both quality and quantity).
Compared to *ISN Audio S4*, the sound is much warmer (low and mids especially), thinner soundstage, more veil, but better sub-bass presence. High freq looks also completely smoothed out (details are still there but not by much). Overall soundstage is much better in S4.
So definitely it looks like good copper quality, but I can now really feel the difference between UP-OCC and not.
This C4 could be a good pairing with something cold, where highs needs to be much tamed and where soundstage is exaggerated (too large for exemple).
I will let it burn for at least 48 hours before beginning my critical listening before making a final judgement.


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 28, 2019)

frapp2latte said:


> I saw EAC has adapters for sale, as well. Have you tried them? I was thinking of getting a right angled MMCX to 2-pin one together with the 175 cable.


yes, i've tried them. they are the same that costed me from 25 to 35 USD some months ago at aliexpress, lunashops, and penon.
but they cost around $10 at electro acousti! (even cheaper than most taobao prices).
before this price, they were only considered for cables above 60 USD. now, you can spend 10 USD for your 30 USD cables.
they are made of gold plated brass or copper, and plastic, and measured below 2mOhm. only one of them showed a crack after some use (still working, just cosmetic issue).

the recently linked adapter from haldane or from taobao, are made of a hard resin ("egger"), thicker, harder, and more transparent, than the plastic of the cheaper adapters. gold plated copper contacts, and silver solder. they are more expensive, but better quality.
it's important to notice that these adapters are harder to plug and unplug. the connection is tighter than with the cheaper adapters. i have to use a tool to unplug the mmcx connection. so for measuring or if i have to change the adapters frequently, i use the CEMA electro acousti adapters. for more permanent connections, i use the more expensive ones.



facethemusic88 said:


> Guys, one more thing before i go ahead with the order- SE or balanced? I know this has been debated all along. Since I am getting a new cable and have this option, which would be better(sonically should there be any).





CobraMan said:


> If you get the balanced you can always use an adapter to convert to SE but not the other way around.  Just a thought - balanced will give you more versatility...
> 
> Cheers,
> Tim


besides of what @CobraMan has answered, which is essential to consider (if you'll ever get a balanced source), there is a clear sound difference if you use a balanced source + balanced cable respect using single-end (besides of double power -double voltage, +6dB SPL-): crosstalk. crosstalk is decreased notably, so you get wider sound stage.



Devangel said:


> Hi, i currently have some wire from norne audio for my HD800(occ litz and the difference was huge compared to the stock cable !). i'm looking for another wires to try. What do you guys recommend ? (wire because diy and sorry for my english)


i'd suggest up-occ wires. check certified neotech wires at audiophonics.fr (or hificollective.co.uk). or oem up-occ (not certified neotech) at CEMA electro acousti shop at aliexpress (i've tried many of them and i could swear they are up-occ, judging for the sound differences respect any other wire i've tried)


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 28, 2019)

i've made further AB between cables 175 and 183.
they are more different than what i thought in first impressions.

173/174 uses up-occ AgAu alloy wire (99% up-occ pure silver, 1% gold), which stands out in upper-mids and highs from all wires i've tried. stage depth, layering, and ringing decay is amazing; i'd bet you don't miss any treble detail that your source+phones combo is capable to reproduce. tightest and very detailed textured bass. the overall result is brighter than any other wire.

175 mixes AgAu wires with frozen up-occ copper litz wires. this adds more bass presence, although still tight and very detailed. the result is more neutral, imo, and so more versatile (i think you can pair this mix with any source+phones combo), without loosing the AgAu treble excellence.

183 mixes AgAu wires with golden plated up-occ silver. the gold plating also adds warmth and bass presence. after further AB with 175, i think 175 has cleaner bass, and overall is more balanced than 183, which is brighter. gold plating creates unique effects, sound is different, from overall tone to vocals. guess it goes well with japanese common preferences, some bass rumble and clear and emphasized upper-mids, female vocals. i have to explore this deeper though. but i prefer 175 bass transparency and more neutral overall balance. guess it's a mater of personal preferences. 175 is still my favorite and my clear recommendation.

(all them share the great sound stage and black background of up-occ wires).

Edit:
used balanced output of xduoo x20 (stock firmware) and moondrop blessing (neutral high resolution) iem. to check bass (from sub-bass to mid-bass) cleanliness, listened to "Lose yourself to dance" (Daft Punk), "Closer" (Nine Inch Nails), "Smack my bitch up" (The Prodigy).


----------



## hakuzen

subwoof3r said:


> Just received today my *ISN Audio C4*.
> I will do a proper review but by waiting here are my quick first impressions :
> 
> Compared to *210 (NiceHCK Oalloy UP-OCC)*, of course its night and day, the huge soundstage of 210 makes this C4 sounding like "monaural". Also, everything is much better in 210 (especially bass impact both quality and quantity).
> ...


yea, i think cable 210 (nicehck oalloy) is the only cable i've tried comparable to my electro acousti favorites. bass is superb, in quantity and quality, like you said. i'd wish to mix this with AgAu wire.


----------



## Stymeron

hakuzen said:


> yea, i think cable 210 (nicehck oalloy) is the only cable i've tried comparable to my electro acousti favorites. bass is superb, in quantity and quality, like you said. i'd wish to mix this with AgAu wire.



Which seems like it would then be the 175?


----------



## Sunstealer

hakuzen said:


> i've made further AB between cables 175 and 183.
> they are more different than what i thought in first impressions.
> 
> 173/174 uses up-occ AgAu alloy wire (99% up-occ pure silver, 1% gold), which stands out in upper-mids and highs from all wires i've tried. stage depth, layering, and ringing decay is amazing; i'd bet you don't miss any treble detail that your source+phones combo is capable to reproduce. tightest and very detailed textured bass. the overall result is brighter than any other wire.
> ...




Thanks for this. I can save the money and put it towards some IEMs instead!


----------



## hakuzen

Stymeron said:


> Which seems like it would then be the 175?


the copper wire added in 175 has been my favorite for bass. but after first impressions of 210, which is a copper + silver alloy, i was amazed with the bass perception. although i have to do more AB to confirm it.
so not exactly same frankenstein. 175 is AgAu + copper, the new frankenstein would be AgAu + CuAg. and i don't mean materials, but these exact wires.


----------



## frapp2latte

hakuzen said:


> yes, i've tried them. they are the same that costed me from 25 to 35 USD some months ago at aliexpress, lunashops, and penon.
> but they cost around $10 at electro acousti! (even cheaper than most taobao prices).
> before this price, they were only considered for cables above 60 USD. now, you can spend 10 USD for your 30 USD cables.
> they are made of gold plated brass or copper, and plastic, and measured below 2mOhm. only one of them showed a crack after some use (still working, just cosmetic issue).
> ...



Thanks for the tip, Hakuzen! I think I’ll get both of them for future use. CEMA for quick A & B comparison between different IEMs and the sturdier Haldane ones for more permanent use, like you said. 

And thanks for the more in depth comparison between 175 and 183 cables. I’ll go for the more versatile 175 for now.


----------



## courierdriver

hakuzen said:


> yea, i think cable 210 (nicehck oalloy) is the only cable i've tried comparable to my electro acousti favorites. bass is superb, in quantity and quality, like you said. i'd wish to mix this with AgAu wire.


So, right now on Aliexpress, the price difference between Oalloy and EA 175 (but in 4 core version on latter), is like $13 Cdn. I can only afford to buy one ( will use it with mostly with Moondrop KanasPro...but maybe also TFZ NO.3 or Nicehck NX7). I'm mostly leaning to pairing it with my KanasPro. Looking for a bigger soundstage, with a more defined yet impactful bass/subbass; but while also giving tonally correct mids and upper mids and highs detail. I have the ISN C16 copper on my KanasPro now (balanced,  2.5 plug); and while the bass is great, and mids are a bit warmer and fleshed out compared to the stock 3.5mm cable; I wish for a bit more detail and soundstage in the highs. So, which one would be better, @hakuzen? Cable 210 from Nicehck, or cable 175 (in 4 core, balanced version) from EA? The Electro acoustic cable is like $3 more than the Oalloy.


----------



## yorosello (Nov 29, 2019)

Anyone can help me identify these cables? Because I want to pair it with my IEM but didn't know which is which on hakuzen's list


----------



## saman65

would 175 be a better match for my single ended Campfire Comet or 210?
I know this is 210 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000167037021.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.7d8b3c00Y4oVEx&mp=1
but wasn't sure if this is the link to 175
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007909452.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.217f3c00RybJpY&mp=1
Any help is totally appreciated, before the sales are over


----------



## muths66

saman65 said:


> would 175 be a better match for my single ended Campfire Comet or 210?
> I know this is 210
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000167037021.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.7d8b3c00Y4oVEx&mp=1
> but wasn't sure if this is the link to 175
> ...


SG$ 151.13 | 1% gold + 99% pure silver + 7n OCC Litz The best mixing proportion determined by multiple mixing scheme MMCX 0.78MM
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/m5zPteza


----------



## Xiche

courierdriver said:


> So, right now on Aliexpress, the price difference between Oalloy and EA 175 (but in 4 core version on latter), is like $13 Cdn. I can only afford to buy one ( will use it with mostly with Moondrop KanasPro...but maybe also TFZ NO.3 or Nicehck NX7). I'm mostly leaning to pairing it with my KanasPro. Looking for a bigger soundstage, with a more defined yet impactful bass/subbass; but while also giving tonally correct mids and upper mids and highs detail. I have the ISN C16 copper on my KanasPro now (balanced,  2.5 plug); and while the bass is great, and mids are a bit warmer and fleshed out compared to the stock 3.5mm cable; I wish for a bit more detail and soundstage in the highs. So, which one would be better, @hakuzen? Cable 210 from Nicehck, or cable 175 (in 4 core, balanced version) from EA? The Electro acoustic cable is like $3 more than the Oalloy.



I had this question too a few pages back (page 224) - and tl;dr hakuzen still prefers 175.



hakuzen said:


> 210 (oalloy) bass perception has amazed me and overall it's comparable to any of the best up-occ cables in my list.
> but i still prefer 175, near to 210 bass perception, but incomparable excellent upper-mids and highs: soundstage depth, layering, most detailed ringing decay. besides of quality of plugs.


----------



## saman65

muths66 said:


> SG$ 151.13 | 1% gold + 99% pure silver + 7n OCC Litz The best mixing proportion determined by multiple mixing scheme MMCX 0.78MM
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/m5zPteza


the link doesn't open to any item.


----------



## muths66 (Nov 29, 2019)

175


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Do you think a TRN T2 16-core Silver-plated cable would be good for the Y*nY*o V2 (rev. 3)? I've been wanting to try the latest version.

I hear that the V2 benefits from the TRN V20's cable. I'm not sure what kind of cable that is, but it looks slim. 

Maybe I could get away with the NiceHCK 8-core SPC on such a mobile-driven IEM.


----------



## radarnigz5

can i build my own 175 cable using? 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33046978735.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007631873.html

i just dont know if it is cryofrozed already...


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 29, 2019)

So with discounts and the Hakuzen code. 175 ended up being $170. Good deal. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Broquen

Dsnuts said:


> So with discounts and the Hakuzen code. 175 ended up being $170. Good deal. Looking forward to it.



170? 8 core version I guess. Let it be seen here when you have a chance!


----------



## facethemusic88

Dsnuts said:


> So with discounts and the Hakuzen code. 175 ended up being $170. Good deal. Looking forward to it.


Mate, was it 8 core or 4 core you got for the 175?

Also, I remember seeing a post in the first few pages in this thread where you had the pure silver 7n occ gold plated cable paired with your solaris. How is that compared to the recent rec'd cables? Thanks man.


----------



## Dsnuts

8 core. 4 cores gonna be much cheaper, Got the blue wire too.


----------



## hakuzen

courierdriver said:


> So, right now on Aliexpress, the price difference between Oalloy and EA 175 (but in 4 core version on latter), is like $13 Cdn. I can only afford to buy one ( will use it with mostly with Moondrop KanasPro...but maybe also TFZ NO.3 or Nicehck NX7). I'm mostly leaning to pairing it with my KanasPro. Looking for a bigger soundstage, with a more defined yet impactful bass/subbass; but while also giving tonally correct mids and upper mids and highs detail. I have the ISN C16 copper on my KanasPro now (balanced,  2.5 plug); and while the bass is great, and mids are a bit warmer and fleshed out compared to the stock 3.5mm cable; I wish for a bit more detail and soundstage in the highs. So, which one would be better, @hakuzen? Cable 210 from Nicehck, or cable 175 (in 4 core, balanced version) from EA? The Electro acoustic cable is like $3 more than the Oalloy.


"Looking for a bigger soundstage, with a more defined yet impactful bass/subbass". both accomplish this. ISN C16 is warm and bass heavy compared to both. i like 210 bass even more than 175, but they are near. quite detailed bass textures, way tighter bass than C16. boosted bass of Kanas Pro gets benefited of this bass cleanliness surely.
"I wish for a bit more detail and soundstage in the highs".  both accomplish this, big difference compared to C16. in this regard, 175 is the clear best, although 210 is very good as well..



radarnigz5 said:


> can i build my own 175 cable using?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33046978735.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007631873.html
> ...


yes, you can.
up-occ copper litz is frozen. guess AgAu (up-occ silver 99% + gold 1% alloy) is not frozen, and not litz (not enameled strands). 



Dsnuts said:


> So with discounts and the Hakuzen code. 175 ended up being $170. Good deal. Looking forward to it.


if shop coupon codes are compatible with head-fi/hakuzen discount, $189 - $15 shop coupon code - 10%off ($17.4) - aliexpress black friday "friday10" code ($10) + $1.9 shipping = $149
if they aren't (probable), $189 - 10%off ($18.9) - aliexpress black friday "friday10" code ($10) + $1.9 shipping = *$162*
congrats, wish you enjoy it as much as i do.


----------



## Dsnuts

Not exactly like that. Unfortunately it is either friday10 code or shop coupon code. It does not stack on top of each other. I think I got the shop coupon code. Both does not work unfortunately reason why my order cable out to be $170.  He only gave me a $5 discount so not exactly 10%. Thats OK. Guy gotta make his money. I am sure it will be worth it. Cant wait to try it on my phones.


----------



## subwoof3r

I would like to give a try to this famous 175 (4 cores version) but when I try to pay via PayPal on aliexpress I face an error "CSC_7200022". Tried 5x times without any success now, is this due to Black friday saturating Aliexpress?


----------



## saman65

I've paid 150 bucks for my comet. Isn't a $175 cable overkill?! I mean is it gonna improve the sound quality considerably that justifies paying as much as the IEM's worth? 
I only use my IEM for outside, 80% of the time listening to Monday Morning Podcast Billy red balls! I think 210 would be good enough of an upgrade to my current cable which is...kinda awful!


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 29, 2019)

saman65 said:


> I've paid 150 bucks for my comet. Isn't a $175 cable overkill?! I mean is it gonna improve the sound quality considerably that justifies paying as much as the IEM's worth?
> I only use my IEM for outside, 80% of the time listening to Monday Morning Podcast Billy red balls! I think 210 would be good enough of an upgrade to my current cable which is...kinda awful!


yes, if you don't plan to use the cable with other better iem, that's a clear overkill.
the cable doesn't improve sound quality further than your source+iem limits. the cable doesn't sound, it just degrades the different frequencies in a minor or major grade.
210 would be good enough, and also 175 4 cores version (similar price)


----------



## frapp2latte (Nov 29, 2019)

I ordered the 8-core 175 in Blue, as well!

And yes, I can confirm that the discount codes cannot be stacked on top of each other. I think I got the shop coupon code + around 5% Hakuzen discount.


----------



## saman65 (Nov 29, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> yes, if you don't plan to use the cable with other better iem, that's a clear overkill.
> the cable doesn't improve sound quality further than your source+iem limits. the cable doesn't sound, it just degrades the different frequencies in a minor or major grade.
> 210 would be good enough, and also 175 4 cores version (similar price)


Thank you. I just bought an Aeolus and with not much more to spend, Comet should be good enough for listening on the bike where I have to wear helmet. Otherwise, I don't shy away from wearing the biggest cans outside 
You said 175 has better plugs compared to 210. How bad are 210 plugs? and is it the MMCX on 210 which isn't great or the TRS connection? Also it would be awesome if you could explain a bit more why the plugs on 210 aren't so great.


----------



## Stymeron

frapp2latte said:


> I ordered the 8-core 175 in Blue, as well!
> 
> And yes, I can confirm that the discount codes cannot be stacked on top of each other. I think I got the shop coupon code + $5 discount also.



I just bought two 175 cables in 4 core for $90 each (one mmcx and one 2-pin). The price was the result of the store coupon + 5% Hakuzen discount.


----------



## frapp2latte (Nov 29, 2019)

Stymeron said:


> I just bought two 175 cables in 4 core for $90 each (one mmcx and one 2-pin). The price was the result of the store coupon + 5% Hakuzen discount.



You're right. Sorry, I meant 5%.

Edited previous post.


----------



## Krassi

Oh i was using my shuore Tapes today with my 9038s stuck in my hiby R3..

.. well i still know the first impression that i had of them when i was in the post office, plugged them in 9038s hiby combo and had my cable 174 8 core silver..
it drilled a hole in my ears and nearly caused bleeding so i had to turn down the 4-5khz on the crap hiby eq...

ok i had them with my also blue super awesome looking cable 175 and the sounded amazing .. bass was dry jawkicking 
and awesome pleasurable highs ... ok i wanted to check how much db i lowered the 4khz in the EQ.. and the EQ was off... ehh ok  .... wow thats a difference then.

TL/TR i guess i was a bit perplexed and didnt expect this with the tapes...174 caused earbleeding


----------



## yorosello

So since no one seems to care to help me out, I just going to assume the kpe cable is the 175 & the kbear spc is either 053/052.


----------



## Krassi

Hi @yorosello .. nope non of those is the electro acousti cable MS serie cable 175

its this one
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000158772005.html?spm=a2g0o.store_home.productList_48890756.pic_5
i hope this helps!


----------



## yorosello

Krassi said:


> Hi @yorosello .. nope non of those is the electro acousti cable MS serie cable 175
> 
> its this one
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000158772005.html?spm=a2g0o.store_home.productList_48890756.pic_5
> i hope this helps!


I mean, similar to those on the list because I have them already, the KPE lyre cable & KB Ear 8 core


----------



## courierdriver

hakuzen said:


> "Looking for a bigger soundstage, with a more defined yet impactful bass/subbass". both accomplish this. ISN C16 is warm and bass heavy compared to both. i like 210 bass even more than 175, but they are near. quite detailed bass textures, way tighter bass than C16. boosted bass of Kanas Pro gets benefited of this bass cleanliness surely.
> "I wish for a bit more detail and soundstage in the highs".  both accomplish this, big difference compared to C16. in this regard, 175 is the clear best, although 210 is very good as well..
> 
> Thanks very much for the info, hakuzen! Always honoured that you share your expertise with us here on headfi. I'm going to have to keep both cables in my Ali cart a little while longer though. While waiting for your response, I ended up pulling the plug on a Radsone ES100 on Amazon.ca for a birthday gift to my son when he turns 18 in January. I am already gifting him a KXXS that I won from BGGAR on his 11/11 raffle, as well as an upgrade Nicehck C16-3 cable and some eartips. It wasn't until last week that I was told that his phone doesn't have a headphone jack, so I had to scramble to find something that he can plug his new gear into. So I bought him an ES100. But now, there's not enough money left over to buy a new cable for myself. It's no big deal. Aliexpress has sales all the time, so maybe around Boxing Day I will be able to afford cable 175. For now, my kid comes first.


----------



## radarnigz5

just pulled the trigger on 175, hope it will be the last cable of my life


----------



## fokta

radarnigz5 said:


> just pulled the trigger on 175, hope it will be the last cable of my life


hahaha.. u wishes.. but it just open another gate tl a different realm.. hehehe


----------



## fokta

yorosello said:


> I mean, similar to those on the list because I have them already, the KPE lyre cable & KB Ear 8 core


What is the cable spec? 
by looks, IMO, More on ISN H16...


----------



## yorosello

fokta said:


> What is the cable spec?
> by looks, IMO, More on ISN H16...


I posted their picture yesterday. Kbear 8 core is spc while the lyre acoustic seems to be hybrid that's similarly looking like the 175


----------



## superuser1

yorosello said:


> I posted their picture yesterday. Kbear 8 core is spc while the lyre acoustic seems to be hybrid that's similarly looking like the 175







Seems to be 22 AWG litz 6N OCC while








Not sure what the AWG is but clearly this is 7N occ 1%Gold/99% silver


----------



## yorosello

superuser1 said:


> Seems to be 22 AWG litz 6N OCC while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for making some confusion, but the lyre acoustic cable that I meant was the one that came with the KPE. KPE stock cable


----------



## bogginhead

Can anyone tell me which UP-OCC, frozen pure copper or pure copper litz, and single crystal copper 2-pin cables are the cheapest / best for the price?  I'm looking for a good mainly pure copper cable for my incoming IMR Rah.


----------



## Dsnuts

You guys noticed Aliexpress is charging Tax? What is that about. It would be very surprising to me if they report that tax to the US. Lol. Reason why my 175 cable was $170 was taxes. Some BS if you ask me. How can a Chinese web site be charging taxes and who are they gonna give that tax money to.?

So the coupon discount is not really a discount it seems. You do the discount to counter the taxes which seems like a made up way to charge extra to counter the coupon and X amount off for buying stuff. Lol. It is a freaking joke.


----------



## yorosello

So, that's why some of the stuff seems to be more expensive than at my local store. Hmm now I know why


----------



## superuser1

yorosello said:


> I'm sorry for making some confusion, but the lyre acoustic cable that I meant was the one that came with the KPE. KPE stock cable










These are no where close to litz and they don't even mention its litz anywhere... cable 175 would be undoubtedly better in all respects IMH(humble)O


----------



## yorosello

superuser1 said:


> These are no where close to litz and they don't even mention its litz anywhere... cable 175 would be undoubtedly better in all respects IMH(humble)O


So any idea what's the material of their cable?


----------



## superuser1

yorosello said:


> So any idea what's the material of their cable?


and i quote from translated images,
"Three One Gold series into the door & 铜 铜 八 & copper eight mixed
When the local copper and silver copper, to hand-Way reported; 8 Shares, formed, also brought not the same sound.
Alcohol thick, clear, show, this line with a significant change; sound performance in the original material, but also more balanced sound than the same bit
The style of gold and the appearance of the plug, this Gold new "" series of a Gold new chapter...

Four-strand over-processing copper plated thick silver, and four-strand over-processing of wire, woven in a manual manner. The structure of the independent insulation of a telegraph wire is not only true and disturbing in signal transmission, but also the possibility that the conductor can be discolored by corrosion and oxidation. This base test guide design, making the wire more resistant ,
Can have on many aspects"


----------



## yorosello

superuser1 said:


> and i quote from translated images,
> "Three One Gold series into the door & 铜 铜 八 & copper eight mixed
> When the local copper and silver copper, to hand-Way reported; 8 Shares, formed, also brought not the same sound.
> Alcohol thick, clear, show, this line with a significant change; sound performance in the original material, but also more balanced sound than the same bit
> ...


That's very confusing


----------



## radarnigz5

fokta said:


> hahaha.. u wishes.. but it just open another gate tl a different realm.. hehehe



nooooooooooooooo.... are you speaking from experience? haha, ill try my best not to go down deep on this realm lol


----------



## yorosello

superuser1 said:


> and i quote from translated images,
> "Three One Gold series into the door & 铜 铜 八 & copper eight mixed
> When the local copper and silver copper, to hand-Way reported; 8 Shares, formed, also brought not the same sound.
> Alcohol thick, clear, show, this line with a significant change; sound performance in the original material, but also more balanced sound than the same bit
> ...


Btw, where did you find the description? I couldn't find any that's this detailed except from the pictures


----------



## bogginhead

So...anyone have any suggestions for best cheap (under $40) pure copper or (if even possible) OCC copper litz / UP-OCC?


----------



## hakuzen

yorosello said:


> Anyone can help me identify these cables? Because I want to pair it with my IEM but didn't know which is which on hakuzen's list


if your exact cables are not found in my database, i've not tried them, and can't confirm the wire used.



saman65 said:


> Thank you. I just bought an Aeolus and with not much more to spend, Comet should be good enough for listening on the bike where I have to wear helmet. Otherwise, I don't shy away from wearing the biggest cans outside
> You said 175 has better plugs compared to 210. How bad are 210 plugs? and is it the MMCX on 210 which isn't great or the TRS connection? Also it would be awesome if you could explain a bit more why the plugs on 210 aren't so great.


the plugs of cable 210 don't look bad quality. in fact, i guess they are better than most cheap chinese plugs. but plugs of 175 are more expensive, due to hard rhodium plating over gold plated beryllium copper. more durable, they are similar quality than top brands plugs.
just surf through taobao searching for plugs, and you'll find most of the plugs used in chinese cables, and their price.



bogginhead said:


> Can anyone tell me which UP-OCC, frozen pure copper or pure copper litz, and single crystal copper 2-pin cables are the cheapest / best for the price?  I'm looking for a good mainly pure copper cable for my incoming IMR Rah.





bogginhead said:


> So...anyone have any suggestions for best cheap (under $40) pure copper or (if even possible) OCC copper litz / UP-OCC?


cable 192. imo, it's the best 6N OCC/UP-OCC copper litz cable below $40 in my list. ultra flexible and soft, check comments in my database. its price has been lowered a lot during last two days, matching the price of DIYing it. the link has also changed.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000413868760.html







Dsnuts said:


> You guys noticed Aliexpress is charging Tax? What is that about. It would be very surprising to me if they report that tax to the US. Lol. Reason why my 175 cable was $170 was taxes. Some BS if you ask me. How can a Chinese web site be charging taxes and who are they gonna give that tax money to.?
> 
> So the coupon discount is not really a discount it seems. You do the discount to counter the taxes which seems like a made up way to charge extra to counter the coupon and X amount off for buying stuff. Lol. It is a freaking joke.


no taxes charged to spain here.
so the whole aliexpress site is charging taxes when buying from US? it sounds like another chapter of commercial war between US and China


----------



## superuser1

yorosello said:


> Btw, where did you find the description? I couldn't find any that's this detailed except from the pictures


Translated from the images!


----------



## yorosello

superuser1 said:


> Translated from the images!


Wow


----------



## Broquen

Can confirm no tax to Barcelona/Spain. Purchased like 10-12 articles in different stores.


----------



## progdvd

Dsnuts said:


> You guys noticed Aliexpress is charging Tax? What is that about. It would be very surprising to me if they report that tax to the US. Lol. Reason why my 175 cable was $170 was taxes. Some BS if you ask me. How can a Chinese web site be charging taxes and who are they gonna give that tax money to.?
> 
> So the coupon discount is not really a discount it seems. You do the discount to counter the taxes which seems like a made up way to charge extra to counter the coupon and X amount off for buying stuff. Lol. It is a freaking joke.



EU buyers are living with VAT BS for years. Only difference is we're paying 20-ish % of value to the local customs on every order outside of EU over 22 euros
So you want to buy new DAP or phones whatever that's 400eu sir, and with taxes and DHL that would be total 520eu. Yay


----------



## Devangel

I'm a bit lost.... Like i said i have some wire from norne audio and i want to try another one for the fun and thank to Hakuzen for recommending neotech but i don't understand all the difference between, up-occ, cryo, litz... What is the best for my HD800 because i want to keep the clarity and resolution(i already noticed going from stock to the norne audio wire give me a more precise soundstage)


----------



## progdvd

Broquen said:


> Can confirm no tax to Barcelona/Spain. Purchased like 10-12 articles in different stores.



Depends how lucky you are, and how much customs staff decides your parcel is worth. Usually with cables and small articles no tax no problem.


----------



## RikudouGoku

progdvd said:


> EU buyers are living with VAT BS for years. Only difference is we're paying 20-ish % of value to the local customs on every order outside of EU over 22 euros
> So you want to buy new DAP or phones whatever that's 400eu sir, and with taxes and DHL that would be total 520eu. Yay


in sweden they take that VAT + a constant fee of around 9 usd on ALL packages that comes outside EU. Super BS


----------



## iron2k

hakuzen said:


> if your exact cables are not found in my database, i've not tried them, and can't confirm the wire used.
> 
> 
> the plugs of cable 210 don't look bad quality. in fact, i guess they are better than most cheap chinese plugs. but plugs of 175 are more expensive, due to hard rhodium plating over gold plated beryllium copper. more durable, they are similar quality than top brands plugs.
> ...


Yes they now charge taxes to US 

No taxes to Mexico but the postal service here isn't good so i prefer sending my stuff to USA


----------



## subwoof3r

Just bought *175* (4 cores version) and MMCX to 2Pin converter (but angled version this time) 
Wanted to pay with Paypal but always the same CSC error... so had to pay with credit card.. :/
btw "friday10" was expired so I found another 10$ coupon, so if it can help try this one : "MAREDUC3"


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 30, 2019)

Devangel said:


> I'm a bit lost.... Like i said i have some wire from norne audio and i want to try another one for the fun and thank to Hakuzen for recommending neotech but i don't understand all the difference between, up-occ, cryo, litz... What is the best for my HD800 because i want to keep the clarity and resolution(i already noticed going from stock to the norne audio wire give me a more precise soundstage)


UP-OCC is one of the four certified OCC methods to make wire. made and patented by neotech (taiwan).
cryo means the material gets frozen (cryogenic treatment) during a stage of the production.
the goal of both is getting lower impurities, better aligned crystal boundaries, so the conductivity is improved in all parts of the conductor, for all frequencies.

litz means the individual strands in each core are individually enameled (shielded). this helps to avoid oxidation.
litz geometry means twisted strands, twisted groups of strands. different levels.
litz shielding and geometry should help to decrease EMI noise and to decrease capacitance between conductors by adding more dielectric isolating layers.

the effect on sound from the three methods is supposed to be:
- deeper, wider, more three dimensional soundstage
- lower noise floor
- improved dynamic range
- more articulate bass reproduction
- smoother, more refined high frequency response

my experience with up-occ wires has convinced me of these effects. others will tell you there are not differences.

i'd go mixing up-occ pure silver with up-occ copper.
neotech silver wire at authorized distributors is expensive. most aren't litz nor cryo, but use pvc or teflon sleeve (the latter adds stiffness, but has better dielectric properties). copper is also more expensive than other copper wires.
oem up-occ wires are more affordable, most of them are cryo and litz, and use PE (polyethylene) sleeve. but you can't be sure they are made by neotech. my experience with these oem up-occ wires is very good, so i don't mind if neotech made them. to me, they are up-occ, notable difference with other wires i've tried (OCC / single crystal included).
in the case you want to try oem up-occ wires, i recommend AgAu (silver 99% gold 1% alloy) for silver. for copper, cryo copper litz would be my preferred, but you need to remove litz from the wire between soldering on contacts (DIY), and this can be a bit annoying, so you could go for cryo copper no litz as well.


----------



## saman65

subwoof3r said:


> Just bought *175* (4 cores version) and MMCX to 2Pin converter (but angled version this time)
> Wanted to pay with Paypal but always the same CSC error... so had to pay with credit card.. :/
> btw "friday10" was expired so I found another 10$ coupon, so if it can help try this one : "MAREDUC3"


MAREDUC3 didn't work ;(


----------



## progdvd (Nov 30, 2019)

Cable 175, any differences between standard color and blue other than cosmetic?
Any pics of blue one?
Also so far I didn't have a chance to check electro acousti cables I'm saving for 175 for my S8F. I'm wondering can anyone describe ear-hooks to me?
As a reference my best cables I own are In terms of ear-hooks comfort best one I have is Gu.Craftsmans
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32982125051.html
Perfect ear-hooks, very stable and comfortable. Not to thick cable, not heavy but just a tad hard.
And cable wise softest and bendiest so to say my favourite cable to handle is Kingoofi
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32956046016.html

Can anyone say what can I expect from electro acousti 175 cable compared to those two, in terms of earhook comfort, thickness, softness?


----------



## muths66

progdvd said:


> Cable 175, any differences between standard color and blue other than cosmetic?
> Any pics of blue one?
> Also so far I didn't have a chance to check electro acousti cables I'm saving for 175 for my S8F. I'm wondering can anyone describe ear-hooks to me?
> As a reference my best cables I own are In terms of ear-hooks comfort best one I have is Gu.Craftsmans
> ...


blue, brown only colour different. 
as for earhook i ok with electro one.i dun have much others


----------



## Broquen

progdvd said:


> Depends how lucky you are, and how much customs staff decides your parcel is worth. Usually with cables and small articles no tax no problem.



LZ A6 is the most expensive, but it's a small package too. Hope there will be no problem. Plus I'm waiting for NCM Bella v1  from Vietnam in few weeks, and this is seriously more expensive. We'll see... (fingers crossed). 
Anyway, thanks for the input.


----------



## thi181

I bought this cable from electro acousti  with the 0.78mm 2-pins for my massdrop plus iems they sound great but the 2-pin cable gets removed quite easily which doesn't happen with other cables.
I was looking to buy cable 175 but am now unsure of the 2-pin 078mm plugs from electro acousti are compatible with my  Massdrop plus iems?
Any info would be appreciated .
https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.63f64c4dn4ADA1


----------



## muths66

thi181 said:


> I bought this cable from electro acousti  with the 0.78mm 2-pins for my massdrop plus iems they sound great but the 2-pin cable gets removed quite easily which doesn't happen with other cables.
> I was looking to buy cable 175 but am now unsure of the 2-pin 078mm plugs from electro acousti are compatible with my  Massdrop plus iems?
> Any info would be appreciated .
> https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.63f64c4dn4ADA1


The below cable is the one you already bought from EA? If so you can ask them you having issue with the 2pins.


----------



## galangerz

progdvd said:


> Cable 175, any differences between standard color and blue other than cosmetic?
> Any pics of blue one?
> Also so far I didn't have a chance to check electro acousti cables I'm saving for 175 for my S8F. I'm wondering can anyone describe ear-hooks to me?
> As a reference my best cables I own are In terms of ear-hooks comfort best one I have is Gu.Craftsmans
> ...



At least two people posted pics in the last 5 pages (me incl)


----------



## facethemusic88

Should i bear in mind the awg for a particular wire? Wires in EA store come in varying awg.  What difference does it make if any?


----------



## Cevisi (Nov 30, 2019)

Delete


----------



## Krassi

Well seems the Chinese are on a revenge vendetta against USA.. F*U*C*K Trump for this..
Well i dondt have anything from ali with Tax and i am german


----------



## battosai

saman65 said:


> MAREDUC3 didn't work ;(


You need an order of $120 or more


----------



## battosai

Cevisi said:


> The more awg the thicker gauge of cable means lower the resistance means less electrons get loose on thier way


Wrong, higher awg means thinner diameter. As for what it does to the resistance, I'll let the physicists talk...


----------



## galangerz

facethemusic88 said:


> Should i bear in mind the awg for a particular wire? Wires in EA store come in varying awg.  What difference does it make if any?





Cevisi said:


> The more awg the thicker gauge of cable means lower the resistance means less electrons get loose on thier way



*not a physicist, just google cus this question intrigued me as well*

The greater the awg, the thinner the wire.

The thinner the wire, the more resistance there is

In a perfect setting you'd want a pure conductor with zero resistance, or an extremely short wire approaching zero length

For practical reasons, however, thinner wire, almost always in litz, is used for personal audio since it is flexible. 

Awg is really taken in account when working with larger speaker setups. With longer wires increasing impedance, a speaker can experience power loss if a high awg, high resistance cable is used. Therefore, thicker gauge (and thicker in general) cables are used in those cases

For a 1.5m iem cable, awg doesnt matter as much as the metal being used, the purity of that metal, if any treatment or insulation has been added to it, and (according to some) the geometry of the weave. 

If I'm wrong lemme know please


----------



## Cevisi

battosai said:


> Wrong, higher awg means thinner diameter. As for what it does to the resistance, I'll let the physicists talk...


Ok why does america have these strange systems ?


----------



## rr12267 (Nov 30, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> Ok why does america have these strange systems ?



The reason for this confusion is that the gauge represents the number of drawings/stretching that wire has undergone in the manufacturing process.  With each drawing/stretching the wire gets a little thinner and longer.  Thus the higher the gauge the thinner the wire. Hope this clears things up a bit.


----------



## rurika

Devangel said:


> I'm a bit lost.... Like i said i have some wire from norne audio and i want to try another one for the fun and thank to Hakuzen for recommending neotech but i don't understand all the difference between, up-occ, cryo, litz... What is the best for my HD800 because i want to keep the clarity and resolution(i already noticed going from stock to the norne audio wire give me a more precise soundstage)



For HD800 ... I would recommended for copper cables. Don't think that they have HD800 connectors. They might have it but you need to ask them.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000227749190.html  This cable should suit HD800 most.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007909452.html  The other one.   Both of them are great cable.

For the TAX from Ali ... it starts have tax when they change the law. I think around middle of this year because on Feb still no taxes.
Even buy items on EBAY (from oversea like Japan) still have tax.


----------



## Devangel

rurika said:


> For HD800 ... I would recommended for copper cables. Don't think that they have HD800 connectors. They might have it but you need to ask them.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000227749190.html  This cable should suit HD800 most.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007909452.html  The other one.   Both of them are great cable.
> 
> ...




Thank for the advice and thanks again Hakuzen for explaining !


Some people have already told me that silver can make the HD800 more harsh but i'm curious, don't worry about the connectors because i removed them(and i hate them, the wire from the connector to the speakers are way worse in fact). So i "hard wired" the cable .


----------



## muths66 (Dec 1, 2019)

Devangel said:


> Thank for the advice and thanks again Hakuzen for explaining !
> 
> 
> Some people have already told me that silver can make the HD800 more harsh but i'm curious, don't worry about the connectors because i removed them(and i hate them, the wire from the connector to the speakers are way worse in fact). So i "hard wired" the cable .


you can try 175 or 198


----------



## Devangel

muths66 said:


> you can try 175 or 198



I guess i am going to make my own cable after all because i already have a furutech 4pin xlr, so this wire > https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33008255130.html for copper(up-occ, cryo, litz..) or this > https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33006890732.html(silver, cryo, litz) or the last one > https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33046978735.html( up-occ i guess ?.. 99% silver and 1% gold, Au-Ag, litz, cryo ?).
I suspect silver will reduce the bass of my HD800 even if i get better resolution, tough choice.


----------



## rurika (Dec 1, 2019)

My suggestion is try the different wire material than norne audio wire that you have. If you already have copper wire .. so try the last one.

Not a fan of silver cable unless pair it with dark headphone.


----------



## hakuzen

Devangel said:


> I guess i am going to make my own cable after all because i already have a furutech 4pin xlr, so this wire > https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33008255130.html for copper(up-occ, cryo, litz..) or this > https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33006890732.html(silver, cryo, litz) or the last one > https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33046978735.html( up-occ i guess ?.. 99% silver and 1% gold, Au-Ag, litz, cryo ?).
> I suspect silver will reduce the bass of my HD800 even if i get better resolution, tough choice.


if you are going to try silver wire, the 3rd one is my recommendation; it's not litz. but bass is very tight with it, together with enhanced treble, the result is bright.
so i'd mix it with copper, or would choose only copper. 1st link is litz enameled, so you'll have to remove it from the exposed parts before soldering. if you don't want to mess with that, you can rather try these frozen up-occ copper no litz wires:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007394876.html (26awg, thicker -better-)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007925933.html (28awg)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007925932.html (28awg, smoked sleeve)


----------



## Devangel

hakuzen said:


> if you are going to try silver wire, the 3rd one is my recommendation; it's not litz. but bass is very tight with it, together with enhanced treble, the result is bright.
> so i'd mix it with copper, or would choose only copper. 1st link is litz enameled, so you'll have to remove it from the exposed parts before soldering. if you don't want to mess with that, you can rather try these frozen up-occ copper no litz wires:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007394876.html (26awg, thicker -better-)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007925933.html (28awg)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007925932.html (28awg, smoked sleeve)



So if i want a good sound i need to buy the last one but because the result will be bright(it's no like the HD800 was already bright ahahah) i need a copper one too, never tried mixing two wires, interesting . Litz is not a problem, the norne audio wire is litz, cryo too. For example before these wires i tried the one forza audio is selling(https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=22) but the high were so recessed, the bass was bloated..


----------



## hakuzen

Devangel said:


> So if i want a good sound i need to buy the last one but because the result will be bright(it's no like the HD800 was already bright ahahah) i need a copper one too, never tried mixing two wires, interesting . Litz is not a problem, the norne audio wire is litz, cryo too. For example before these wires i tried the one forza audio is selling(https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=22) but the high were so recessed, the bass was bloated..


good info about that FAW wire..


----------



## Palash

My ISN Audio C4 just arrived, look and feel very good. Sound impression coming soon.


----------



## facethemusic88

Anyone got a cable made of 6 cores? It is 4 or 8 that is being spoken about. Is that a middle ground between both?


----------



## youngmanoldboy

i want to find a cable for my ns-audio ns5. it uses 2 pin 0.78mm connector and the port is recessed. what's the keyword for this?
It's kinda hard  to search because in ali most uses flush plug, not recessed.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Dec 3, 2019)

facethemusic88 said:


> Anyone got a cable made of 6 cores? It is 4 or 8 that is being spoken about. Is that a middle ground between both?


No idea. I have the 6 core copper from a banned seller. I thought it ruined the sound of the item I iem I tried it on. I will try it on a bqeyz. I would stick with 4 core.


----------



## Benno1988

I need a cable for my Beyer MMX300 Gen 2 headset.

It's a 3.5mm 5 pole slim housing into the left cup. Then a 3.5mm stereo and a 3.5mm mic at the other end. Any idea if I could get that? The stock one has a inline mute and volume pot that suck and I don't need.


----------



## Krassi

well looks like i pass on the 24k acousti cable and get me the new thick one as 8 core for christmas. i hope this will be the last one for some time )
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000413732979.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.9.2d689ad01exMs2


----------



## noknok23

I am looking to replace the cable of my Magaosi K5, the left channel goes on and off.

I tried included cables from other cheapos IEMs I have, but there is a weird thing hapenning in the treble, it becomes too hot and hurt my ears. While with the cable of K5, it is very smooth.

The cable of K5 is way thicker than other cables. Is it a resistance issue?
Which cable should I get to go back to the smooth lovely sound of K5 without spending an arm?


----------



## Dsnuts

I would go pure copper variety. A cheaper copper cable try NiceHCK C-16-3 or if you want to spend for a bit higher end cable try the ISN C4. 

I believe Hakuzen covered this 4 core cable 






https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...g0o.store_home.productList_2717662.subject_10
You can try any of these. Should get you what your looking for


----------



## Eddie C (Dec 3, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> I would go pure copper variety. A cheaper copper cable try NiceHCK C-16-3 or if you want to spend for a bit higher end cable try the ISN C4.
> 
> I believe Hakuzen covered this 4 core cable
> 
> ...








I bought the mentioned cable for my friend. Tested briefly on my Fearless S8 Pro didn't notice any sound improvement over the stock cable. Maybe just a smidge more warm to the vocals. Love how soft the cable is, braiding is thick and wires aren't thin. Got it half off for $30 CAD, would recommend.

Friend claims sound is clearer and perhaps bass hits with better decay and sounds more refined when used with Fender Nine 1


----------



## Dsnuts

In general I have noticed cheaper cables off of aliexpress are better than what is included with most iems, especially cheaper budgetfi category of iems, but you also have to look at what is included with your own iems. If you have a higher end iem mid fi category or higher. They will usually include fairly decent cables that should not degrade sound quality. Usually for these types of iems if you want an actual sonic upgrade from cables your gonna have to invest in something a bit more substantial to notice differences in sonics. $50-$200 category of cables. 

Silver and higher end SPC cables to enhance detail. Copper and higher end copper to inject some fullness, warmth, smoothness and add a bit of bass impact. 

Also don't overlook the ability for sound enhancement with balanced out cables playing your iems in balanced. This will get you guys more gains in the sound department than just the cables. When you have both influencing the sound of your iems that is when you will notice more gains in SQ.


----------



## zachmal

Dsnuts said:


> In general I have noticed cheaper cables off of aliexpress are better than what is included with most iems, especially cheaper budgetfi category of iems, but you also have to look at what is included with your own iems. If you have a higher end iem mid fi category or higher. They will usually include fairly decent cables that should not degrade sound quality. Usually for these types of iems if you want an actual sonic upgrade from cables your gonna have to invest in something a bit more substantial to notice differences in sonics. $50-$200 category of cables.
> 
> Silver and higher end SPC cables to enhance detail. Copper and higher end copper to inject some fullness, warmth, smoothness and add a bit of bass impact.
> 
> Also don't overlook the ability for sound enhancement with balanced out cables playing your iems in balanced. This will get you guys more gains in the sound department than just the cables. When you have both influencing the sound of your iems that is when you will notice more gains in SQ.



speaking of higher end IEMs, can you recommend an upgrade cable during the last hours of Black Friday sale for the Nicehck NX7 ? (around 20-25 USD)

I'm currently eyeing the Nicehck C16-3 cable and their 4-core OFHC [ https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000097502378.html ]

both in total have the same number of cores (224) 14*16 (C16-3) or 56*4 (4-core OFHC), same awg of 23

doesn't necessarily have to be Nicehck brand,

it should emphasize bass and perhaps tame the highs & the peaks of the frequency curve a bit

Thanks in advance to everyone


----------



## iron2k

@hakuzen do you have any experience with Musashino Label adapters and cables ???
https://www.amazon.com/stores/musashino-LABEL/node/17460091011


----------



## hakuzen

noknok23 said:


> I am looking to replace the cable of my Magaosi K5, the left channel goes on and off.
> 
> I tried included cables from other cheapos IEMs I have, but there is a weird thing hapenning in the treble, it becomes too hot and hurt my ears. While with the cable of K5, it is very smooth.
> 
> ...


i got same issue (one channel going on and off) when using cable 133 of my list with magaosi k5. in this case, the problem was the mmcx connection.
if you notice that the left channel goes off, and you start receiving left signal in right side, the problem could be the jack not pushed all the way in.
and last, some solder of your left side, either in jack, either in mmcx, could be broken.
stock cable of k5 measured 546, 545, 452, 478 mOhms. a bit high resistance, but better than some other stock cables.
treble alteration of k5 balanced armatures is very possible when your output impedance (source+cable) is high (above 1ohm). higher resistance, bigger alteration.
i can't tell if you get harsher or softer treble, because i haven't measured k5 impedance curve yet.
if the cables you have tried are thinner than k5 stock cable, they probably have resistance above 1ohm (higher than stock). so we could deduct you get harsher treble with higher resistance cables.
thus, you need a cable below 400mOhm to avoid harsher treble than with stock cable.
my main database of cables compiles a good amount of cables below 400mOhm. surf through it (you can find links to them at "comments, pics, and links" sections, to find out their price).



zachmal said:


> speaking of higher end IEMs, can you recommend an upgrade cable during the last hours of Black Friday sale for the Nicehck NX7 ? (around 20-25 USD)
> 
> I'm currently eyeing the Nicehck C16-3 cable and their 4-core OFHC [ https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000097502378.html ]
> 
> ...


i haven't tried C16-3 yet, but tried OFCH one (cable 090 in my list), and it could fit your needs. not an special cable (normal at its price segment), but good enough and a bit warm/dark.



iron2k said:


> @hakuzen do you have any experience with Musashino Label adapters and cables ???
> https://www.amazon.com/stores/musashino-LABEL/node/17460091011


no, sorry, i didn't have the chance to try them


----------



## zachmal

hakuzen said:


> i got same issue (one channel going on and off) when using cable 133 of my list with magaosi k5. in this case, the problem was the mmcx connection.
> if you notice that the left channel goes off, and you start receiving left signal in right side, the problem could be the jack not pushed all the way in.
> and last, some solder of your left side, either in jack, either in mmcx, could be broken.
> stock cable of k5 measured 546, 545, 452, 478 mOhms. a bit high resistance, but better than some other stock cables.
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion ! 

Looks very nice

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000097502378.html NICEHCK 4 cores 4N OFHC High Purity Oxygen-Free Copper Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Plug MMCX/2Pin For ZSX C12 V90 TFZ NICEHCK NX7 Pro/F3



> 090. hck 4n ofc 4c (copper,furt,M): 177.. 202..193..190 mΩ..[24.9g]..92..89 pF..[127cm] nice looking affordable cable. good amount of bass. the result is warm. typical decent (and honest) copper cable. it is very soft and ultra flexible wire.





> *Specification*
> 
> 1. Product Name:NICEHCK 4 cores 4N OFHC high purity Oxygen-Free copper cable
> 2. Brand: NICEHCK custom made
> ...


----------



## RikudouGoku

@hakuzen if you could only have 3 cables which ones would you take? I'm guessing 175,174 and 198 so that you can cover everything from bass, balanced to treble.


----------



## subwoof3r (Dec 4, 2019)

Just finalized MMCX retermination of my *ISN Audio S4* 
My first one ever, very pleased with the result!
I much prefer those plugs than the original cones shape which were difficult to plug/unplug as they were too small for our hands ^^ (also, they are now soldered with some high quality WBT-0800 solder)

I'm now ready for some serious listening for the S4/C4 comparison


----------



## Broquen

subwoof3r said:


> Just finalized MMCX retermination of my *ISN Audio S4*
> My first one ever, very pleased with the result!
> I much prefer those plugs than the original cones shape which were difficult to plug/unplug as they were too small for our hands ^^ (also, they are now soldered with some high quality WBT-0800 solder)
> 
> I'm now ready for some serious listening for the S4/C4 comparison


Fine work! Looks very nice!


----------



## pannomimi (Dec 5, 2019)

Deciding between the 090 and 196 to replace my broken stock cable for my CE6P, which would be the better choice? They seem to be almost the same price and build quality.
I'm mainly looking for a cable that is very soft and flexible at around the 30-50 USD price range.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## archy121 (Dec 5, 2019)

Cable #170 Arrived !

Never really knew what people meant by Beautiful cable until I got this. Very soft supple cable that feels like a woven silk thread rather than a metal copper cable. Can’t help touching it in amazement.
Loving the colour too.

The build quality of cable is superb - very impressive for hand built. The mmcx fitting with DM6 is perfect.
Definitely better than I imagined and I’m a fussy person.

I purchased the Balanced 2.5MM version even though I don’t have a source with balance out yet. That source is on order - FIIO BTR5. Looking forward to experiencing the cable in a Balanced setup.

For now I’m using the ddHiFi 2.5-3.5mm adapter to connect to my LG V30 DAP.

Sound wise I’m very pleased using it with current setup. I have only had a short period of listening in the day hours. Sub bass has more texture, soundstage is improved and there is no loss of detail in the highs even though it is all copper cable. Sparkly and detailed without spikes that some say of DM6.

I need undisturbed evening listening time to really get a better grip of the sound quality.

Some porn for now ..


----------



## CobraMan

hakuzen said:


> i got same issue (one channel going on and off) when using cable 133 of my list with magaosi k5. in this case, the problem was the mmcx connection.
> if you notice that the left channel goes off, and you start receiving left signal in right side, the problem could be the jack not pushed all the way in.
> and last, some solder of your left side, either in jack, either in mmcx, could be broken.
> stock cable of k5 measured 546, 545, 452, 478 mOhms. a bit high resistance, but better than some other stock cables.
> ...


Hey there @hakuzen - received my 11/11 order a few days ago (NiceHCK C16-3 and 053 CT1 from your list - all with MMCX from the NiceHCK store on AE) and finally got around to doing some resistance measurements (Brymen BM867s with 2 decimal places in delta-ohm mode - no milliohm available though...) and here are the results starting at the tip of the male jack:

1) C16-3 with 2.5mm:  0.31, 0.25, 0.26, and 0.25
2) C16-3 with 4.4mm:  0.29, 0.23, 0.25, and 0.27
3) 053 CT1 with 2.5mm:  0.09, 0.11, 0.10, and 0.12
4) 053 CT1 with 4.4mm:  0.06, 0.12, 0.10, and 0.11

The 053 CT1 cables look very close to the 115 milliohm number you have on your list for MMCX connectors.  I think the C16-3 numbers here might be some of the first measurements reported for those cables if I am not mistaken.  Do they look to be in the ballpark of what might be expected for the 16 core wires being used?

Hope others find this information useful...

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Looking for a specific set of Cable...

* Pure Copper.
* Ear Hooks.
* _*Flushed / Semi-Flushed 2Pins Connectors (0.78mm).*_
* 4.4 / 2.5 Balanced.
* Around / under $100 USD. (The Cheaper the Better)

Thanks.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Dec 6, 2019)

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Looking for a specific set of Cable...
> 
> * Pure Copper.
> * Ear Hooks.
> ...


Cable 170/171 might be good.

Edit : 
US $82.00 | UP-OCC COPPER  litz structure 4Core Upgraded  Copper Cable litz 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Earphone Cable MMCX  2PIN
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/4gKSe4cg


----------



## hakuzen

RikudouGoku said:


> @hakuzen if you could only have 3 cables which ones would you take? I'm guessing 175,174 and 198 so that you can cover everything from bass, balanced to treble.


175 (balanced) and 174 (bright) for sure. about a darker cable, i'm not sure, but this is because i use to avoid bass boost everywhere due to my personal preference. i like cables 210 and 170/171 for bass, but both are in the tight textured side. so yes, 198 is appropriated if you are looking for huger bass cable.



pannomimi said:


> Deciding between the 090 and 196 to replace my broken stock cable for my CE6P, which would be the better choice? They seem to be almost the same price and build quality.
> I'm mainly looking for a cable that is very soft and flexible at around the 30-50 USD price range.
> Thanks in advance.


090 is a good and affordable copper cable. i prefer 196 (hybrid), though. better plugs quality, more balanced perception, better highs.
but for CE6P, you could consider to invest a bit more in a UP-OCC cable. you'd notice and enjoy the difference. cables 175 (silver+copper, 4 cores) or 170 (copper, 4 cores), for example.



archy121 said:


> Cable #170 Arrived !
> 
> Never really knew what people meant by Beautiful cable until I got this. Very soft supple cable that feels like a woven silk thread rather than a metal copper cable. Can’t help touching it in amazement.
> Loving the colour too.
> ...


yea, glad you enjoy it. soundstage, black background, textured lows, and no loss detail at highs, turns 170/171 in my favorite copper cable.



RikudouGoku said:


> Cable 170/171 might be good.
> 
> Edit :
> US $82.00 | UP-OCC COPPER  litz structure 4Core Upgraded  Copper Cable litz 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Earphone Cable MMCX  2PIN
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/4gKSe4cg


i concur on this


----------



## hakuzen (Dec 6, 2019)

CobraMan said:


> Hey there @hakuzen - received my 11/11 order a few days ago (NiceHCK C16-3 and 053 CT1 from your list - all with MMCX from the NiceHCK store on AE) and finally got around to doing some resistance measurements (Brymen BM867s with 2 decimal places in delta-ohm mode - no milliohm available though...) and here are the results starting at the tip of the male jack:
> 
> 1) C16-3 with 2.5mm:  0.31, 0.25, 0.26, and 0.25
> 2) C16-3 with 4.4mm:  0.29, 0.23, 0.25, and 0.27
> ...


thanks for measuring! your measurements are very valid to me, i could add them to my database if you like.
yes, they are in the line of previous measured 16 cores cables. and i expect wire quality will be similar too. maybe the plugs could be a bit better than previous ones, but can't confirm it.


----------



## CobraMan

hakuzen said:


> thanks for measuring! your measurements are very valid to me, i could add them to my database if you like.
> yes, they are in the line of previous measured 16 cores cables. and i expect wire quality will be similar too. maybe the plugs could be a bit better than previous ones, but can't confirm it.


Appreciate your feedback and confirmation on the numbers,

Please feel free to use my measurements as you see fit!

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## RyuzakiL26

Hi, been eyeing for a bang for the back cable for TRN V90 at the 40$ and below mark is there such thing like that? Or should I upgrade my expectations regarding the word "cheap" (like the name of this thread) and spend 100$ just for a cable? Thank you.


----------



## hakuzen

RyuzakiL26 said:


> Hi, been eyeing for a bang for the back cable for TRN V90 at the 40$ and below mark is there such thing like that? Or should I upgrade my expectations regarding the word "cheap" (like the name of this thread) and spend 100$ just for a cable? Thank you.


for a $40 iem, i wouldn't suggest spending more than $15-$20 in a cable. anyway, if your budget is $40, last cables checked in that segment are ok, 090, 192, 196 in my list.
for trn v90, i'd pick cable 196 from the three, to help vocals and treble.


----------



## RyuzakiL26

hakuzen said:


> for a $40 iem, i wouldn't suggest spending more than $15-$20 in a cable. anyway, if your budget is $40, last cables checked in that segment are ok, 090, 192, 196 in my list.
> for trn v90, i'd pick cable 196 from the three, to help vocals and treble.



Thanks for your suggestion master  gonna check it now


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

hakuzen said:


> cable 192. imo, it's the best 6N OCC/UP-OCC copper litz cable below $40 in my list. ultra flexible and soft, check comments in my database. its price has been lowered a lot during last two days, matching the price of DIYing it. the link has also changed.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000413868760.html


When will you compare it with the Faaeal Hibiscus Litz cable or have you already?


----------



## jithu215 (Dec 7, 2019)

Anyone own this cable?





There is also one identical cable from a banned seller which looks same and description but the price is 25 percent lower and free shipping.



Anyone have experience with the above cables.I am planning to pair with zs10 pro.


----------



## hakuzen (Dec 7, 2019)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> When will you compare it with the Faaeal Hibiscus Litz cable or have you already?


i don't have it sorry. it doesn't look bad.


jithu215 said:


> Anyone own this cable?
> 
> There is also one identical cable from a banned seller which looks same and description but the price is 25 percent lower and free shipping.
> 
> Anyone have experience with the above cables.I am planning to pair with zs10 pro.


it's cable 115 in the database (all of them, just different plugs). i own the transparent sheath one. very nice looking cable. stiff, not much flexible. good conductivity. decent silver plated copper cable, sound is ok.
i think it can pair well with zs10 pro.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

hakuzen said:


> cable 192. imo, it's the best 6N OCC/UP-OCC copper litz cable below $40 in my list. ultra flexible and soft, check comments in my database. its price has been lowered a lot during last two days, matching the price of DIYing it. the link has also changed.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000413868760.html
> 
> 
> ...



Do you happen to know if these have Ear Hooks? Pure Copper right? The next one / step up would be the : US $82.00 | UP-OCC COPPER litz structure 4Core Upgraded Copper Cable litz 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Earphone Cable MMCX 2PIN
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/4gKSe4cg

Right?


----------



## RikudouGoku

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Do you happen to know if these have Ear Hooks? Pure Copper right? The next one / step up would be the : US $82.00 | UP-OCC COPPER litz structure 4Core Upgraded Copper Cable litz 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Earphone Cable MMCX 2PIN
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/4gKSe4cg
> 
> Right?


you can ask them to make earhooks for all their cables.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

RikudouGoku said:


> you can ask them to make earhooks for all their cables.


 
I know the $82 one can be customized but not sure if the cheaper 6N for $40 is... doesn't seem to say. I'll ask.


----------



## RikudouGoku

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> I know the $82 one can be customized but not sure if the cheaper 6N for $40 is... doesn't seem to say. I'll ask.


I bought cable 196 and asked for earhooks no problem. I did post a picture of earhooks on another cable as I was afraid they couldnt understand what I meant since they use a translator.


----------



## hakuzen (Dec 7, 2019)

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Do you happen to know if these have Ear Hooks? Pure Copper right? The next one / step up would be the : US $82.00 | UP-OCC COPPER litz structure 4Core Upgraded Copper Cable litz 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Earphone Cable MMCX 2PIN
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/4gKSe4cg
> 
> Right?


ear hooks: choose your preference when ordering (add "with" or "without" earhooks in the notes text box). for cable 192, you can ask the seller before ordering.
yes, the step up is my favorite copper cable (170/171).


----------



## RyuzakiL26

hakuzen said:


> for a $40 iem, i wouldn't suggest spending more than $15-$20 in a cable. anyway, if your budget is $40, last cables checked in that segment are ok, 090, 192, 196 in my list.
> for trn v90, i'd pick cable 196 from the three, to help vocals and treble.




Just an additional inquiry, will the TRN T2 cable will suffice? The price around here is at less than 10$.


----------



## thejoker13 (Dec 7, 2019)

jithu215 said:


> Anyone own this cable?
> 
> There is also one identical cable from a banned seller which looks same and description but the price is 25 percent lower and free shipping.
> 
> Anyone have experience with the above cables.I am planning to pair with zs10 pro.


I own this cable and really like it. It seems to thicken the low frequencies and has nice clean middle frequencies as well. I haven't heard the zs10 pro, so I can't speak on that pairing though.
Edit** The only negative that I can say is that it's fairly stiff, but has a nice functional chin slider and isn't microphonic.


----------



## hakuzen

RyuzakiL26 said:


> Just an additional inquiry, will the TRN T2 cable will suffice? The price around here is at less than 10$.


given the experience about trn cables, i'd better try nicehck cables, similar price but better plugs and solders


----------



## RyuzakiL26

hakuzen said:


> given the experience about trn cables, i'd better try nicehck cables, similar price but better plugs and solders



Glad I hadn't purchased it right away. Hm.. what's your recommend cable that's going for less than 10$?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

hakuzen said:


> given the experience about trn cables, i'd better try nicehck cables, similar price but better plugs and solders


F TRN Cables! (Forget  )


----------



## hakuzen (Dec 8, 2019)

RyuzakiL26 said:


> Glad I hadn't purchased it right away. Hm.. what's your recommend cable that's going for less than 10$?


cables 051 (8 cores, spc) and 063 (16 cores, spc), because trn v90 is dark enough.


----------



## subwoof3r

*ISN Audio C4* (review and comparative with S4 and 210) :





_Notes :_

_I bought this cable at full price, so this review (like all my reviews with discount or not) will always reflect my honesty first.
The cable can be bought in Penonaudio website : https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-c4.html_

*Pictures :

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 *

*Description (according on the original box) :*

The cable is soft and comfortable to wear
High purity makes the cable extremely soft, providing the comfort of wearing,
Excellent connection structure can effectively shield external interference, reduce internal conductor sound distortion and auscultation effect, bring you better quality sound.
The more the same material cores, the better the resolution Better overall conductivity
Single crystal copper has better transients, better mid-low frequency performance, lower distortion, and purer background sound, which contributes to the improvement of sound field and detail, and also brings a warmer listening performance.
*Specifications :*

Brand : ISN Audio
Model : C4
Material : Single Crystal Copper
Number of cores : 4 shares, single share is 63 cores, a total of 4×63
Connector : MMCX/2pin 0.78mm
Plug : 3.5mm audio/2.5mm balanced gold-plug
Cable length : 1.2M
*Build quality :
*
One again, very nice handcrasft from ISN Audio in this C4 serie. For those who already read my S4 review, this C4 shares the exact same plugs, and Y-splitter. The only differences remains on the sliders (better quality in the S4) and the MMCX with cones shape in the S4 and much better in the C4. I truely think ISN Audio took the lesson from the previous S4 MMCX plugs, as the cones shape were really a bad idea (at least to me) as they were extremely difficult to be plugged and unplugged, glad it’s now fixed in the C4.

The softness is in favor of the S4, while the wires on the C4 is a bit more memory (but not by much).

*Sound quality :*

So, I have spend some magical minutes with the cable, trying to compare with 210, ISN Audio S4, and ISN Audio C4.
Like all cables, I truely believe that they all have their own caracteristics, meaning they don’t sound better or badest, but they have different approach, and peaks.
The S4 have probably the best mids from all my cables collection so far (for now). They have great presence especially for male and female vocals. I feel like the upper mids is even a bit boosted. The highs are at a very good level, I find the S4 probably matching same highs of 210 while this last is a bit more smooth. Both shares great amount of details and clarity (while not excelling thought) in treble department.
The 210 have clearly the best soundstage of the three. Extremely deep and large. In second position coming the S4. I find the S4 to be better in transparency delivery, where on the 210 and C4 clearly hear some kind of veil (especially on the C4).
Sub-bass and bass impact is in favor of the 210, both in quality and quantity. The rumble is definitely more present in 210 also. The S4 has the less bass impact of the three, especially in the sub-bass area, while mid-bass impact stays OK. The C4 is more close of the 210 due to its warmer presentation and beeing less axed in the mids and highs than the S4. I don't feel the rumble that can be achieved on the 210 thought.
The C4 is not a bad cable at all but it performs differently, the overall sound is way warmer, meaning it's bass oriented. They almost reach the bass presence of the 210 but its quality remains far. I sincerely find the C4 to be a bit too « flat » and nout enoughly living for my taste. The soundstage is thin and maybe too much intimate. The C4 really needs a source with a lot of energy to compensate. The mids and highs are not bad but could be better. Anyway for the price asked I really believe its one of the best copper between 30-60$ that we can find in the today market. If you need some soundstage to be tamed, as well as mids and highs while keeping great amount of bass, then the C4 could be a good companion.

To sum-up, I would rate and the cables like the following (of course purely subjective) :

_Soundstage :_

210 : 4.5/5
S4 : 4/5
C4 : 3/5
_Transparency :_

210 : 4/5
S4 : 5/5
C4 : 3/5
_Instrument separation :_

210 : 4.5/5
S4 : 4/5
C4 : 3/5
_Bass :_

210 : 5/5
S4 : 3.5/5
C4 : 3.5/5
_Mids :_

210 : 4/5
S4 : 4.5/5
C4 : 3/5
_Highs/treble : _

210 : 4/5
S4 : 4/5
C4 : 3/5
*Conclusion :*

I will continue following ISN Audio with a lot of interest as they makes pretty good cables especially for the price (while we can surely find cheaper).
I truely thinks the S4 is still a better value overall than the C4.
The C4 is not a bad performer but it will highly depends of your source and IEMs/earbuds/headphones.If you can try it before buy, then I would highly advice to do that first (if you can).

Thanks for reading


----------



## superuser1

subwoof3r said:


> *ISN Audio C4* (review and comparative with S4 and 210) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. what source and iems were you using?


----------



## subwoof3r

superuser1 said:


> Thanks for that. what source and iems were you using?


RadSone ES100 (for direct balanced output) and a DIY earbuds that I made myself which is my main reference for various testing (featuring 15.4mm beryllium dynamic drivers and custom shells)


----------



## RyuzakiL26

hakuzen said:


> cables 051 (8 cores, spc) and 063 (16 cores, spc), because trn v90 is enough dark.



Thanks a lot for this, glad we have someone like you who's knowledgeable for this kind of things


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 12, 2020)

subwoof3r said:


> *ISN Audio C4* (review and comparative with S4 and 210) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great review, thanks!!
it has helped me a lot to get an idea of C4 and S4, which i don't own, thanks to the comparison with 210 (my perception of this cable matches yours completely).

spc cables, cheaper than up-occ ones, seem to help with detail and transparency in mids and highs. after further listening, i think the upper-mids and highs come nearer to the listener. this helps to perceive them with better detail. but when many sounds around these frequencies appear at once, the result is not so clear. the blacker background and deeper stage of up-occ wires help to better separating these sounds, located at different distances, better layered; the result is clearer in these passages, although the sounds aren't perceived so close to the listener. of course, this is my personal perception.


----------



## Strat1117

Monoprice 3.5 to double rca, $6 on amazon. Looks wonderful, made well, nice quality connectors and, most important, sounds great. Beat the living daylights out of a $36 Audioquest evergreen. I’d recommend it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Broquen

Just ordered 3 cables to EA to use with ES100 or other Bluetooth adapters (45cm. each cable), looking for versatility. One pure copper (UPOCC litz), one mixed with same copper plus AuAg alloy, and one with pure AuAg alloy.

All three use same mmcx and 2.5mm. plugs, so only difference will be the conductor material (great to compare and find the best match for every mmcx IEM in my collection  ) 

Can't wait for them to arrive !


----------



## jithu215

By the looks of this cable for 35 dollars i think these are good value.Looks like nice hck c4 1 cable but maybe different material.


----------



## jithu215 (Dec 9, 2019)

Oh wait the same one for 98 dollars from other seller. Am i looking at the cable deal of the year?


----------



## AlanU

Why not make a killer power cord for your desktop amplifier.

Duelund 12 awg wire with some hifi plug ends. It cannot compare to my 1200+ dollar power cord but it's something to do on a wet dreary weekday 

https://jeffsplace.positive-feedback.com/how-to-a-diy-600v-duelund-dca12ga-power-cable-project/


----------



## fokta (Dec 9, 2019)

Support your Local...

Just want to share.... was trying local cable, VERUS Ref2 pair to SOLARIS and DX221Mk2.
The cable is 2 strand 25 AWG UP-OCC LITZ SPC 3.5 TRS. The cable main highlight is transparent... compare to Slitz 3.5(Solaris Original Cable), is that the VERUS Ref 2 more emphasize on Mid Bass and Vocal (more Coherent side). while SLitz better in High especially upper high (wide soundstage, Spark & clarity).




Conductivity : 315...316...315... 1,034 mOhm.
Yeah, some issued with the R-, will asked the local seller to fixed it
With the price < USD 100.

edit : based on the seller info, it was 25 AWG UP-OCC LITZ SPC... my bad..

edit 2 : additional ALO Super Litz 3.5 SE conductivity : 154.3...199,9...148...187,1 mOhm


----------



## Dsnuts

My new 175 stunning looking.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have no idea what cable this one is. But it looks damn nice. Gonna test em out.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> I have no idea what cable this one is. But it looks damn nice. Gonna test em out.


Where did you order this from?


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 9, 2019)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000384951262.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6ad54c4dxGf3mw  It is a EA cable. I figured I would give it a try.

It is cable 177.


----------



## frapp2latte

Dsnuts said:


> I have no idea what cable this one is. But it looks damn nice. Gonna test em out.



Nice! Very pretty, indeed. Let us know what you think of both cables.


----------



## J_3000

Can someone recommend a good mmcx 2.5mm balanced short cable? Thank you!


----------



## Krassi

Finally got my mmcx/3,5 adapters! from aliexpress of course with no custom trouble..
Thanks to Hakuzen for showing me this alternativ e to the usual crap adapters yopu get i will throw my crap adapter with pleasure in the toilet today 

And a absoluty nonsense but awesome looking 8core silver plated usb cable 







!!!!!!!!!!!!Oh please beware of SUPERBY Proxy Service from China!!!!!!!! I had a loooooooooot of trouble and everything is lost now.
Those Liars have cost me 2 times shipping and 3 months time ...and 2x those adapters that are now destroyed... ;( ..and never stop lying to me thats whats so sad.

first parcel was not handles by customs and on the second did they write 228euros value on it and i should pay 70 euros for the 28 euro adapters inside
The nice thing.. today they told me "oh sorry the parcel will be disposed after 4 weeks, sorry".. well its fun that they never mentioned this.

The fun fact. i told dhl express personally to send it back.. and Superbuy told dhl afterwards to dispose of it and lie to me now..
So NEVER EVER use this service !! cost me 70 euros to know this... i am so stupid not to order directly from taobao ;(


----------



## J4R01

Can someone help me with choosing a new cable for my Ikko OH10? I like the cable it came with (what it says about it: "High purity OFC silver-plated cable, both high frequency extension and low frequency strength"). 
Since the Ikko are more of a fun V shaped IEM, I'm looking for something more neutral without losing too much of the bass but that could enhanced the mids a little. I'm confused with all the cable on AE (and all the differences between Copper, Silver, Hybrid etc.)
This is some of the cables I found but not sure if they will get me what I'm looking for:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...5.0&pvid=b6bae30e-588c-4e41-b21f-3611316a4581
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32956046016.html?spm=a2g0o.placeorder.0.0.7abc321eTnVa4p&mp=1
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...&terminal_id=d0c39a92418f49bda74b119d270d66e0

If you have other recommendations, feel free to send it to me. I would want to stay under $30. 
Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Dsnuts

frapp2latte said:


> Nice! Very pretty, indeed. Let us know what you think of both cables.



the 175 has a wow factor to it. Just crazy good sound from this cable. I see why these have become the favorite on this thread. Stage sounds wider to me using my Solaris. it is more reference sounding meaning it leans more toward the detail aspect of the tuning more so than any other cable I have tried thus far on it. Probably the silver portion of the cable having more influence here. The widest stage I have heard yet using any of my other cables. I havent had too much time using the cables but I am glad I finally got on the 175 wagon. Most definitely worth the money paid for them. 

The 177 from the brief listen I got in using my H40. Oh by the way. ISN which is a cable maker which sells out of penonaudio.com has a new iem in the market. Their first actually. Is an outstanding hybrid iem which I can whole heartedly recommend to headfiers for the $195 price point. I wrote a review for them here

Back to the 177. They are more a UPOCC copper variety mxed with another type of copper hybid infused with some silver in it. Has more copper flavor of sound vs the 175. Adds more depth to the sound vs a wider stage like the 175. I feel this cable is the yin to the 175s yang. Dynamics seems more enhanced with this cable due to the slighter depth enhancement. Again I havent tried this or the 175 for too long. Will report back with more thoughts once I get used to how they mesh with my iems.  I have the 177 with my Andromeda S and it has never sounded deeper actually which adds to the immersion factor on that phone.


----------



## SilverEars

Any opinions about Fearless iem cable that comes with S8F or pro?  Is there a way to purchase it separately?  Who makes the cable? Linsoul?


----------



## frapp2latte

Dsnuts said:


> the 175 has a wow factor to it. Just crazy good sound from this cable. I see why these have become the favorite on this thread. Stage sounds wider to me using my Solaris. it is more reference sounding meaning it leans more toward the detail aspect of the tuning more so than any other cable I have tried thus far on it. Probably the silver portion of the cable having more influence here. The widest stage I have heard yet using any of my other cables. I havent had too much time using the cables but I am glad I finally got on the 175 wagon. Most definitely worth the money paid for them.
> 
> The 177 from the brief listen I got in using my H40. Oh by the way. ISN which is a cable maker which sells out of penonaudio.com has a new iem in the market. Their first actually. Is an outstanding hybrid iem which I can whole heartedly recommend to headfiers for the $195 price point. I wrote a review for them here
> 
> Back to the 177. They are more a UPOCC copper variety mxed with another type of copper hybid infused with some silver in it. Has more copper flavor of sound vs the 175. Adds more depth to the sound vs a wider stage like the 175. I feel this cable is the yin to the 175s yang. Dynamics seems more enhanced with this cable due to the slighter depth enhancement. Again I havent tried this or the 175 for too long. Will report back with more thoughts once I get used to how they mesh with my iems.  I have the 177 with my Andromeda S and it has never sounded deeper actually which adds to the immersion factor on that phone.



Great first impressions. Can't wait to get my 175, should be any day now.  And interesting review of the H40. It's making me curious as to how they sound.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 10, 2019)

Ya out of nowhere a cable manufacturer decides to get into the earphone game. And BAM!

It is the best sounding earphone I have put in my ears all year. Lol Seriously impressive for a company that just made cables as far as I know.  The sonics of the H40 is at a similar level to my Ibasso IT04 which happens to be the same driver count 3BAs + Dynamic. For not even half the price. Unreal. Keep tabs on the thread I made for em. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/isn-h40-impression-thread.920551/  This one is gonna blow up very soon.


----------



## Dsnuts

SilverEars said:


> Any opinions about Fearless iem cable that comes with S8F or pro?  Is there a way to purchase it separately?  Who makes the cable? Linsoul?



Don't have any experience with this cable but you can buy it from here. https://penonaudio.com/fearless-audio-iem-cable.html  Looks to be a good quality.


----------



## SilverEars

Dsnuts said:


> Don't have any experience with this cable but you can buy it from here. https://penonaudio.com/fearless-audio-iem-cable.html  Looks to be a good quality.


Once again.  Fearless iem cable *that comes with S8F or pro.*


----------



## iamkn

Hello, does anyone know a good 3.5 2-pin 0.78mm cable? The NiceHCK 16 Core Copper recommended by Hakuzen is great but it's too thick and heavy for me. 

Wondering if there's any good 6 or 8 core cable that sounds decent and has no low noise level. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## superuser1

iamkn said:


> Hello, does anyone know a good 3.5 2-pin 0.78mm cable? The NiceHCK 16 Core Copper recommended by Hakuzen is great but it's too thick and heavy for me.
> 
> Wondering if there's any good 6 or 8 core cable that sounds decent and has no low noise level.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Depends on how much your budget is etc


----------



## iamkn

superuser1 said:


> Depends on how much your budget is etc



Hoping to find one that costs roughly similar i.e. less than $15 or so.


----------



## progdvd

Just ordered cable 175 8 core balanced for my S8F with matching adapter. So this is the last audio purchase this year and next one until Qudelix 5K comes out. I guess I found my end game combo that is until I find DAP that pairs well with S8F I will be perfectly happy with ES100 and I'm sure 5K. But I'm not in a hurry, let's see what 2020 has in store for us. 
Thanks @hakuzen and others for the info.


----------



## iron2k

@hakuzen do you know a good USB A to Micro USB cable ???  want it to connect my laptop to my portable DAC/AMP

Thanks in advance.


----------



## staticV3

iron2k said:


> @hakuzen do you know a good USB A to Micro USB cable ???  want it to connect my laptop to my portable DAC/AMP
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No amount of ooc, spc, litz, silver solder tin, or rhodium plated connectors will in any way improve your digital audio quality.
Just get a solid USB cable from a renowned brand (NOT audio brand) and you'll be fine. Just as fine actually as that one guy who spent $550 on his USB cable.
Of course, if you aware of all this and are just going for looks, then that's another matter. All power to you.


----------



## Krassi

i just bought an 8core silverplated usb cable. My digital Signals now sound more warm and green with cinamon aroma....
....really its not the slightest difference to my amazon classic one how digital signals are handled.. . but its now in partnerlook with my cable 174!  (only logical reason for the cable). Look ist amzing!


----------



## progdvd

iron2k said:


> @hakuzen do you know a good USB A to Micro USB cable ???  want it to connect my laptop to my portable DAC/AMP
> 
> Thanks in advance.



This one is of very good quality. I wouldn't know its audio properties but build and QC is great. Sounds good to me. There should be micro USB and USB-c variant. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07F1KVKQR


----------



## jithu215 (Dec 11, 2019)

iron2k said:


> @hakuzen do you know a good USB A to Micro USB cable ???  want it to connect my laptop to my portable DAC/AMP
> 
> Thanks in advance.



In my own experience generic usb cables are not suitable for usb dac purposes.They will work for sure but almost all of them will drain your phones or sources battery while in use.You have to buy audio specific cables.I brought two micro usb to c cable from amazon to use with my rha dacamp l1.both worked but drained my phones battery like hell.Then i brought shanling L2 cable.very high purity copper silver cable but the same problem again.i can see my phones battery drain about 40%/hour. then after researching on net i brought fiio cl06.it worked for me.no battery draining problem.worked like charm.But of all the cables i tried shanling l2 had a noticeable improvement in sound quality followed by fiio.but i dont know this applies to laptops.
My personal opinion from my own experience.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 11, 2019)

Since everyone knows about 175 cable from EA being the more balanced in all good things higher end cable wise. I figure I would add a bit of what I figured out about this one. Cable 177, This is using 3 main ingrediants. Silver/UPOCC/Copper all braided and it is only available in 8 cores. These are cheaper than the 175 cables by about $20 probably due to being more copper than silver in the mix. As I mentioned before the cables is more influenced in the copper aspect of sound more so than silver. Where I found these to be matched up really well is with my Zeus. Zeus sound signature leans more toward analytical than musical meaning it has exacting details in the sonic qualitites and has amazing imagery. The only issue I have with them is that they can sound a bit bright at times with some recordings. I have been trying all sorts of cables on them. Just when I think I find the one. I get a new copper cable that does one better. That is the 177.

The cable here matches up with more neutal/ analytical tunings due to the cable adding a bit more fullness and depth to the sound. Music has more body to the sound using this cable. No detraction from the imaging or detail over all but adds that nice bit of fullness and that makes the Zeus sound amazing.

So again synergy with cable pairing and sound signatures is key to getting the best out of cables. Especially when your spending a lot to try them.  I haven't tried the 175 cable I got on my Zeus but I don't think that would make for a good match with it due to the Zeus being hyper detailed already is my point. The 177 however is a perfect match for it. Smooths out the sonics a touch while adding some body to the sound. This cable was made for earphones like the Zeus.


----------



## Krassi

Thats interesting.. i had a similar experience with shuore tapes with 174 and 175... 
174 caused earbleeding  with a super detailed IEM and copper from 175 made it better..


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 11, 2019)

I think cablephilia is more for guys that own multiple types of earphones. Makes no sense to get a bunch of cables if you own only a handfull. This being said we most definitely want to maximize the phones we do have. I bought the two types 175 and 177 knowing I will end up using both for one type of sound or the other.

Oh another aspect of pure silver I have to mention here. I have a good friend who makes custom cables and mostly in pure silver for some folks here at headfi. Guy knows his sound let me put it this way. I know cable burn in is a funny topic but he was telling me cable burn in is real. Especially for silver. I do notice my Solaris sounding actually smoother with some use with my 175 cable after a day of use. So I don't want to start the heated burn in topic here.

If you guys end up getting a pure silver variety of cables. It is a good idea to let them play music through them at least overnight before really listening using the cable. Even if you don't believe in cable burn.


----------



## hakuzen (Dec 11, 2019)

iron2k said:


> @hakuzen do you know a good USB A to Micro USB cable ???  want it to connect my laptop to my portable DAC/AMP
> 
> Thanks in advance.


for digital audio signals, i only consider speed and most usual usb cables give you enough speed for common formats (only if you go with DSD high-res large files, you might need faster usb cables). EMI noise is associated with speed as well, because it can provoke more errors, re-transmission, and so slowness. my usb cables do also get noise from some low quality power supplies of sources.
my recommendations are:
https://www.ghentaudio.com/usb/usb-jssg360.html
Ghentaudio Teflon Silver-Plated Star Quad (4 x 24awg) Audio Cable, with special JSSG360 dual-shielding EMI protection.
choose your terminations and length (keep it the shortest you can).
or this:
https://www.ghentaudio.com/usb/u05.html
same wire and plugs, cheaper, but less EMI/RFI protection than the previous one. most of mines are these.



fokta said:


> Support your Local...
> 
> Just want to share.... was trying local cable, VERUS Ref2 pair to SOLARIS and DX221Mk2.
> The cable is 2 strand 25 AWG UP-OCC LITZ SPC 3.5 TRS. The cable main highlight is transparent... compare to Slitz 3.5(Solaris Original Cable), is that the VERUS Ref 2 more emphasize on Mid Bass and Vocal (more Coherent side). while SLitz better in High especially upper high (wide soundstage, Spark & clarity).
> ...


nice measurements, thanks! now you own a lot of cables and super accurate measurements, i could add them to the database if you agree when i get some time for it.



Dsnuts said:


> My new 175 stunning looking.





Dsnuts said:


> I have no idea what cable this one is. But it looks damn nice. Gonna test em out.





Dsnuts said:


> the 175 has a wow factor to it. Just crazy good sound from this cable. I see why these have become the favorite on this thread. Stage sounds wider to me using my Solaris. it is more reference sounding meaning it leans more toward the detail aspect of the tuning more so than any other cable I have tried thus far on it. Probably the silver portion of the cable having more influence here. The widest stage I have heard yet using any of my other cables. I havent had too much time using the cables but I am glad I finally got on the 175 wagon. Most definitely worth the money paid for them.
> 
> The 177 from the brief listen I got in using my H40. Oh by the way. ISN which is a cable maker which sells out of penonaudio.com has a new iem in the market. Their first actually. Is an outstanding hybrid iem which I can whole heartedly recommend to headfiers for the $195 price point. I wrote a review for them here
> 
> Back to the 177. They are more a UPOCC copper variety mxed with another type of copper hybid infused with some silver in it. Has more copper flavor of sound vs the 175. Adds more depth to the sound vs a wider stage like the 175. I feel this cable is the yin to the 175s yang. Dynamics seems more enhanced with this cable due to the slighter depth enhancement. Again I havent tried this or the 175 for too long. Will report back with more thoughts once I get used to how they mesh with my iems.  I have the 177 with my Andromeda S and it has never sounded deeper actually which adds to the immersion factor on that phone.





Dsnuts said:


> Since everyone knows about 175 cable from EA being the more balanced in all good things higher end cable wise. I figure I would add a bit of what I figured out about this one. Cable 177, This is using 3 main ingrediants. Silver/UPOCC/Copper all braided and it is only available in 8 cores. These are cheaper than the 175 cables by about $20 probably due to being more copper than silver in the mix. As I mentioned before the cables is more influenced in the copper aspect of sound more so than silver. Where I found these to be matched up really well is with my Zeus. Zeus sound signature leans more toward analytical than musical meaning it has exacting details in the sonic qualitites and has amazing imagery. The only issue I have with them is that they can sound a bit bright at times with some recordings. I have been trying all sorts of cables on them. Just when I think I find the one. I get a new copper cable that does one better. That is the 177.
> 
> The cable here matches up with more neutal/ analytical tunings due to the cable adding a bit more fullness and depth to the sound. Music has more body to the sound using this cable. No detraction from the imaging or detail over all but adds that nice bit of fullness and that makes the Zeus sound amazing.
> 
> So again synergy with cable pairing and sound signatures is key to getting the best out of cables. Especially when your spending a lot to try them.  I haven't tried the 175 cable I got on my Zeus but I don't think that would make for a good match with it due to the Zeus being hyper detailed already is my point. The 177 however is a perfect match for it. Smooths out the sonics a touch while adding some body to the sound. This cable was made for earphones like the Zeus.


great pics and impressions, thanks!
cable 177 cores consist of a twisted mix of 5 frozen up-occ copper litz threads with 7 frozen up-occ silver plated litz threads. you can see the mix in your macro photos.
it's my favorite copper+spc hybrid cable. i love it.
175 is my favorite copper+silver hybrid cable. i prefer it to 177 because of the high end exclusively.
it's very interesting your soundstage comparison: 175 wider, 177 deeper. do you feel this for all frequencies? i focused highs, and felt deeper stage in 175 for these frequencies. i ought to do more complete AB to confirm it and to check lows stage from both.
i also ought to compare 177 and 210 (up-occ copper+silver litz alloy), in the battle of top silver/spc + copper cables.
another advantage of 177 and 210 hybrids is that the materials are mixed into each core. good for 4 cores single-ended cables.



J_3000 said:


> Can someone recommend a good mmcx 2.5mm balanced short cable? Thank you!


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-237#post-15352360



Krassi said:


> Finally got my mmcx/3,5 adapters! from aliexpress of course with no custom trouble..
> Thanks to Hakuzen for showing me this alternativ e to the usual crap adapters yopu get i will throw my crap adapter with pleasure in the toilet today
> 
> And a absoluty nonsense but awesome looking 8core silver plated usb cable
> ...


yea, the look of your usb cable pairs nice with 174.

about your superbuy issues, i'm so sad about your experience.
i've received 12 packages from superbuy (and used other agents in the past, like mistertao -retired- or bhiner). i used from china post, hong kong post, SF (netherlands post), dhl ecommerce (economic line), to superbuy tax-free line, and got zero issues. i got custom tax issues with bhiner agent, using ems carrier.
the large offer of shipping carriers at superbuy is rarely found at other agents.
but you need some experience to choose the right carrier and declared value (you can set your desired value with most carriers) for your country.
for example, i never choose dhl express, nor any other express carrier, because they always charge custom + administrative taxes here.



J4R01 said:


> Can someone help me with choosing a new cable for my Ikko OH10? I like the cable it came with (what it says about it: "High purity OFC silver-plated cable, both high frequency extension and low frequency strength").
> Since the Ikko are more of a fun V shaped IEM, I'm looking for something more neutral without losing too much of the bass but that could enhanced the mids a little. I'm confused with all the cable on AE (and all the differences between Copper, Silver, Hybrid etc.)
> This is some of the cables I found but not sure if they will get me what I'm looking for:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...5.0&pvid=b6bae30e-588c-4e41-b21f-3611316a4581
> ...


cable 196?


----------



## Krassi

@hakuzen well this can happen ..
You would not give me the advice to use it if it is crap.
yeah ems and dhl is like sending it with morons. i can confirm this now ) and i stick to aliexpress for further stuff. wich is actually not needed any more now..

Oh i ordered the new cable from Acousti as mentioned and it will be interesting how this behaves in contrast to 174 and 175. Should be here before christmas.
( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000413732979.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.19.5d3366b0bhNpp7 )


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I think ultimately while we post what we hear with the cable changes. I think it comes down to the earphone we try them on. I noticed the sound changes and enhancements aren't uniform to each earphone I try the cables on. 

I was using a thicker SPC alloy cable on my Solaris before I tried the 175 on it. The previous cable already gave the Solaris the deepest sound I have heard to date on any cable I have used on it so I kept it on there. With the 175 I did notice more expansion width wise but not as deep sounding. So it sounds more neutral to me. 

If I try it on something else like my Andromeda S it might sound deeper than how it sounded on my Solaris for example. Might have to try that actually.


----------



## J4R01

hakuzen said:


> cable 196?



Thank you very much for your advice and your knowledge, will look into it.


----------



## fokta (Dec 11, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> nice measurements, thanks! now you own a lot of cables and super accurate measurements, i could add them to the database if you agree when i get some time for it.



Please do... love to participate in the thread...

just need to up my game a bit... still learning meassuring Cable capacitance


----------



## courierdriver

"for example, i never choose dhl express, nor any other express carrier, because they always charge custom + administrative taxes here"

Yes, @hakuzen...100% correct, and same for me here in Canada. Good advice, which I also can vouch for. This should almost be a separate thread.

To all headfiers who buy anything from outside their own country: always check the shipping options (usually shown in the ad on Aliexpress). Always look to see what is offered for shipping. Often there are less expensive options that take longer, but still have tracking. If you absolutely, positively, need your item in the least amount of time possible...then use express/courier shipping (like EMS, DHL, FedEx, UPS, etc.) BUT BE PREPARED TO PAY EXTRA! Most of the time, the "great deal" you thought you got, is wiped out by extra customs fees and carrier fees. So, the great deal becomes a greater expense. I know alot about this...just check my user name.


----------



## RikudouGoku

courierdriver said:


> "for example, i never choose dhl express, nor any other express carrier, because they always charge custom + administrative taxes here"
> 
> Yes, @hakuzen...100% correct, and same for me here in Canada. Good advice, which I also can vouch for. This should almost be a separate thread.
> 
> To all headfiers who buy anything from outside their own country: always check the shipping options (usually shown in the ad on Aliexpress). Always look to see what is offered for shipping. Often there are less expensive options that take longer, but still have tracking. If you absolutely, positively, need your item in the least amount of time possible...then use express/courier shipping (like EMS, DHL, FedEx, UPS, etc.) BUT BE PREPARED TO PAY EXTRA! Most of the time, the "great deal" you thought you got, is wiped out by extra customs fees and carrier fees. So, the great deal becomes a greater expense. I know alot about this...just check my user name.


Then there is Sweden where the local carrier charges you extra even if you take the cheapest option on aliexpress. There is no escaping customs, vat fee here.


----------



## staticV3

Here's my own little cable measurement list, will update if I get new stuff:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/14Vru64BuL7X99quueRzxhjlbmsCgkv6ZEGTaY1a0rcY/edit?usp=sharing

(That EA cable is Krassi's)


----------



## courierdriver

RikudouGoku said:


> Then there is Sweden where the local carrier charges you extra even if you take the cheapest option on aliexpress. There is no escaping customs, vat fee here.


That's very sad, friend. Now I consider myself fortunate that my purchases on Aliexpress (using the Standard shipping option) never cost any more than what I paid for them online. I get the impression that the cost of living is rather high, there?


----------



## RikudouGoku

courierdriver said:


> That's very sad, friend. Now I consider myself fortunate that my purchases on Aliexpress (using the Standard shipping option) never cost any more than what I paid for them online. I get the impression that the cost of living is rather high, there?


Yeah tax is high and everything else is like 25% more expensive than in the US. Not sure about living cost as I live with my parents (I'm 19 and in college)


----------



## courierdriver

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah tax is high and everything else is like 25% more expensive than in the US. Not sure about living cost as I live with my parents (I'm 19 and in college)


Damn! Just checked your signature and the gear you have. And only 19, huh? Living at home seems to allow you some extra income to spend on audio gear. How lucky you are.


----------



## iron2k

hakuzen said:


> for digital audio signals, i only consider speed and most usual usb cables give you enough speed for common formats (only if you go with DSD high-res large files, you might need faster usb cables). EMI noise is associated with speed as well, because it can provoke more errors, re-transmission, and so slowness. my usb cables do also get noise from some low quality power supplies of sources.
> my recommendations are:
> https://www.ghentaudio.com/usb/usb-jssg360.html
> Ghentaudio Teflon Silver-Plated Star Quad (4 x 24awg) Audio Cable, with special JSSG360 dual-shielding EMI protection.
> ...


Thanks Hakuzen and everyone else for the suggestions, I really appreciate it.


----------



## hakuzen

Krassi said:


> @hakuzen well this can happen ..
> You would not give me the advice to use it if it is crap.
> yeah ems and dhl is like sending it with morons. i can confirm this now ) and i stick to aliexpress for further stuff. wich is actually not needed any more now..
> 
> ...


yea, very curious about that new cable and its comparison to 174 and 175, looking forward to it!



Dsnuts said:


> Ya I think ultimately while we post what we hear with the cable changes. I think it comes down to the earphone we try them on. I noticed the sound changes and enhancements aren't uniform to each earphone I try the cables on.
> 
> I was using a thicker SPC alloy cable on my Solaris before I tried the 175 on it. The previous cable already gave the Solaris the deepest sound I have heard to date on any cable I have used on it so I kept it on there. With the 175 I did notice more expansion width wise but not as deep sounding. So it sounds more neutral to me.
> 
> If I try it on something else like my Andromeda S it might sound deeper than how it sounded on my Solaris for example. Might have to try that actually.


you are right, iem-cable sinergy should be considered as essential. i use to try the cables with moondrop blessing, because it is my most resolving iem, and with hifiman ananda, my best headphones, but i should test them using different phones to get a better overall idea of the cable.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans (Dec 12, 2019)

Some of the Kinboofis are reasonably-priced right now.

For the Tinhifi T4, I am considering the 8-core SPC at $9

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32985563041.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.5a953c007EP0j6&mp=1

and the more expensive copper/SPC at $25

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32956046016.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.5a953c007EP0j6&mp=1

Then again, that last one there might be better for the V90. Could put a KBear 16-core copper on T4, or the $10 NiceHCK brown 16-core.


----------



## jithu215 (Dec 12, 2019)

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Some of the Kinboofis are reasonably-priced right now.
> 
> For the Tinhifi T4, I am considering the 8-core SPC at $9
> 
> ...


----------



## Sebastiaan156

So Lets get into this, reading reading reading #175 wel adviced........ Holy 200 euro..... Uhm noop.

So Just orderd the cheap rx version:
€ 36,36 | 6N OCC + OCC Zilver plating 26AWG Speciale Aanbieding Hoofdtelefoon Upgrade Lijn MMCX 0.78MM 2PIN https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/4A64sKOM

And a other guess faaeal 4core:€ 15,33 6%OFF | FAAEAL 4 Kern Hoge Zuiverheid Koper 3.5mm vergulde Oortelefoon Upgrade Kabel Met 2Pin Connector Voor TFZ/ kinera/TRN/KZ ZST/FAAEAL https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/dV9xDJiC

For now using the NiceHCK c16 and the they shall not be named version of the cable, hope the more pure cabels bring some.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

jithu215 said:


> I received my t4.Stock cable is sticky rubbery and microphonic but sound quality is descent.So i think you need to spend a little more to get an improvement in sound quality.
> I ordered this kbear one for USD35.I saw three other sellers carrying this same cable for 100 dollars. Also saw Dsnuts previous posting in this thread that he is certainly sure that this is the same rebranded nicehck c4_1 cable.I hope he is.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Cftop8I8



Very interesting, thanks. So would you rate this as a better cable for the T4 than the NiceHCK C-16-3 ($21) and the KBear 16-core copper ($13)?


----------



## asian23

HI Everyone, I'm very much a beginner at cables. I just got the AudioSense T800 paired with my DX220 with AMP 9 and i must say it is incredible sounding. While the T800 comes with a good cable already as Audiosense gives 2 cables now, I can't help but think there is a better cable out there. Could I ask which is a suitable one under $30? Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## mksilent (Dec 12, 2019)

Hi!

Would like to change the cable of my new HIFIMAN Ananda (2x 3,5mm + 1x 6,35mm).
What can you recommend - up to max. 150 EUR?

I currently have the Forza Audioworks Claire HPC Mk2 on my shortlist.

Many greetings!


----------



## frapp2latte (Dec 13, 2019)

Hi, I have a random question.

Is it possible to get channel imbalance when using a 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter for a 2.5 balanced cable? The vocals seem to be placed more on the right side. I don't hear the same imbalance when using a 2.5 to 3.5 adapter. Is it the adapter that's faulty?


----------



## fokta

mksilent said:


> Hi!
> 
> Would like to change the cable of my new HIFIMAN Ananda (2x 3,5mm + 1x 6,35mm).
> What can you recommend - up to max. 150 EUR?
> ...


Hi Welcome... never try Hifiman HP.. so while waiting for other to reply, 
can you elaborate your expectation from the new cable ? example like more bass etc...


----------



## fokta (Dec 13, 2019)

frapp2latte said:


> Hi, I have a random question.
> 
> Is it possible to get channel imbalance when using a 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter for a 2.5 balanced cable? The vocals seem to be placed more on the right side. I don't hear the same imbalance when using a 2.5 to 3.5 adapter. Is it the adapter that's faulty?


Just rechecking... when you said imbalance, is it like the left side seems a lot quieter ???
What I experience is because Male and female jack are not align. so I need to a bit plug out the connection between adapter and cable, and it will be balanced.. 

edit... better let the more expert diagnose....


----------



## mksilent

fokta said:


> Hi Welcome... never try Hifiman HP.. so while waiting for other to reply,
> can you elaborate your expectation from the new cable ? example like more bass etc...



Good morning! Good morning!

Thanks for asking. In terms of sound I don't really hope for a significant sound change. I am mainly concerned with haptics and optics. Both I don't like at all with the original HIFIMAN cable. I liked the look of the Forza Audioworks Claire HPC Mk2.

Many greetings & thank you!


----------



## fokta (Dec 13, 2019)

mksilent said:


> Good morning! Good morning!
> 
> Thanks for asking. In terms of sound I don't really hope for a significant sound change. I am mainly concerned with haptics and optics. Both I don't like at all with the original HIFIMAN cable. I liked the look of the Forza Audioworks Claire HPC Mk2.
> 
> Many greetings & thank you!


OK... That Forza Audioworks Claire HPC Mk2. is  8 strands of 26AWG cryo 7N UPOCC copper wire *LITZ* .. in that price actually is already good, IMO.

My similar cable to your is 179 + Adapter MMCX to 3.5 TRS. But my 179, is 8 strand taiwan neotech oem 26AWG 7n frozen up-occ *(no litz)*, PE sheath, 2.5 TRRS Rhodium.



below is the adapter MMCX to 3.5 TRS



My 179 price I got from EA CEMA at that time is USD 108,- + Adapter USD 42 = USD 150...

Further consideration :
you still want the jack in 6.3 TRS ? or you want to go balanced ?
If you customed made, probably will be less then USD 120.. if you keep Gold plate jack... But no Litz structure.

By the looks, I assumed is the same... if it is.. the reality is more on copper to pinky color... hehehe.. quite eye catching ... hahaha..


----------



## frapp2latte

fokta said:


> Just rechecking... when you said imbalance, is it like the left side seems a lot quieter ???
> What I experience is because Male and female jack are not align. so I need to a bit plug out the connection between adapter and cable, and it will be balanced.. My diagnose is because the R ground solder was not good...



Yes, that is correct. The sound seems to be louder on the right side. And the vocals in particular are more in the right channel. Like say if 9 o'clock is the end of the left side, 12 o' clock the middle, 3 o' clock the right, then the vocals are placed somewhere in the 1-2 o' clock side. Sorry if that's a very random way to describe it. LOL


----------



## fokta (Dec 13, 2019)

frapp2latte said:


> Yes, that is correct. The sound seems to be louder on the right side. And the vocals in particular are more in the right channel. Like say if 9 o'clock is the end of the left side, 12 o' clock the middle, 3 o' clock the right, then the vocals are placed somewhere in the 1-2 o' clock side. Sorry if that's a very random way to describe it. LOL


Care to try to a bit loose the connection ??? see if it will go balanced ??

edit : what I mean, is just pull the the jack connection a bit... see if that's help.. 
No NEED to open the jack housing.. sorry.. my English is BAD


----------



## mksilent

fokta said:


> OK... That Forza Audioworks Claire HPC Mk2. is  8 strands of 26AWG cryo 7N UPOCC copper wire *LITZ* .. in that price actually is already good, IMO.
> 
> My similar cable to your is 179 + Adapter MMCX to 3.5 TRS. But my 179, is 8 strand taiwan neotech oem 26AWG 7n frozen up-occ *(no litz)*, PE sheath, 2.5 TRRS Rhodium.
> 
> ...



Hi!

Thank you for the quick feedback and the photos you showed.
Yes, I would like to stay with a 6.3 connector because my headphone amplifier is equipped with it.

I wasn't actually planning on building myself, so I find solutions like Forza Audioworks quite practical. Would there still be similarly good suppliers in the same and/or cheaper price segment?

Many greetings!


----------



## fokta (Dec 13, 2019)

mksilent said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thank you for the quick feedback and the photos you showed.
> Yes, I would like to stay with a 6.3 connector because my headphone amplifier is equipped with it.
> ...


No.. we are configuring.. the manual cable fee around USD 15 will be done by CEMA...

you can configure these.




The Jack is consist of 5 pcs.. you only used 3 pcs. so got spare 2 pcs...  (BTW is the 3.5 jack in headphone, the diameter is less then 1 CM ??, the jack 3.5 CEMA have OD is 0.5 CM)

so you total cost will be Material (USD 87.31 disc HAKUZEN 5% =) USD 83.3 + Manual fee USD 15 + adapter 3.5 to 6.35 TRS USD 7 = total will be USD 105.3.
Assuming the CEMA jack 3.5 TRS OD 5mm can fit to your ANANDA...

HAHAHA... I love to configure like these... like back to old days to build a RIG...
Anyway, just suggestion... and alternative... we wait other to comment

edit : CEMA don't have 6.35 jack


----------



## frapp2latte

fokta said:


> Care to try to a bit loose the connection ??? see if it will go balanced ??
> 
> edit : what I mean, is just pull the the jack connection a bit... see if that's help..
> No NEED to open the jack housing.. sorry.. my English is BAD



I tried pulling the jack / loosening the connection a bit and it didn't help. It cut out the audio to just the left side or the right side. It's probably something with the adapter I'm guessing. I'll try it with another 4.4mm adapter soon to see if that was the culprit. It sounds perfectly okay with the 3.5mm adapter I have here. Hehe I understood your English just fine.


----------



## fokta (Dec 13, 2019)

frapp2latte said:


> I tried pulling the jack / loosening the connection a bit and it didn't help. It cut out the audio to just the left side or the right side. It's probably something with the adapter I'm guessing. I'll try it with another 4.4mm adapter soon to see if that was the culprit. It sounds perfectly okay with the 3.5mm adapter I have here. Hehe I understood your English just fine.


Yes.. best way to troubleshooting is used other adapter.. hope you can solve your problem...


----------



## Sebastiaan156

On the topic of cheap cabels.
Today I have received my NiceHCK c16-1 2pin and c16-3 mmcx 

Love the looks of the c16-1 with my bl-03 and think this is a good combo.




 


 

The c16-3 is given to my T2:


 


 

Like Both cabels they are soft and have little to no memory, connectors feel good and look great.


----------



## jithu215

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Very interesting, thanks. So would you rate this as a better cable for the T4 than the NiceHCK C-16-3 ($21) and the KBear 16-core copper ($13)?


My order is in processing stage now.It will take around 2 weeks to deliver here.I will report back after that.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

jithu215 said:


> My order is in processing stage now.It will take around 2 weeks to deliver here.I will report back after that.




Thanks, I've been keeping an eye on it. I have 12 hours left to make a decision. I could get the KBEAR 7N, but did it just go up to $37 from $35?

The NiceHCK C-16-3 is a robust and well-regarded cable, and it's a good price at $21. I have a number of MMCX IEMs it could be used for, including the T4.


----------



## progdvd

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32956046016.html

Before 11.11. = €47
On 11.11. = €31 (bought then) 
Today = €23

??? What
Nothing is ever on sale on Ali 

Fantastic cable though


----------



## Sebastiaan156

progdvd said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32956046016.html
> 
> Before 11.11. = €47
> On 11.11. = €31 (bought then)
> ...



Same feeling here, just after sale prices go up a litle and go down towards the next sale.

Blon before sale 25,40
On sale 22,95
Yesterday 20,10

Euro price


----------



## Dsnuts

I agree with this cable being fantastic. One of the hidden gems in cable land. This cable hangs with cables 3X the cost.  Sonically adds some clarity, detail with no smoothing of the bass or mids, adds a bit of stage enhancement to boot. Crazy good deal of $25ish on sale. I own 4 pairs of em.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

What are you all using this Kinboofi 8-core for?


----------



## Dsnuts

I use mine on my Ibasso IT04 in balanced.


----------



## progdvd

Blon balanced


----------



## Sebastiaan156

progdvd said:


> Blon balanced



Does balanced do anything for bl-03?


----------



## progdvd

I can only compare with €8 nicehck copper SE I used before. Kinboofi being alot better quality thicker and better terminations. 
Yes sounds better, but only after multiple A/B i was able to catch deeper extension in lows and more refined highs, somehow more precise sound if that makes sense.


----------



## Sebastiaan156

Can't wait to try this my self  but I'm afraid the biggest difference for me will be that my orderd balanced is a dc01 and from what I read that's a little warm (which I preffer over natural).


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> I agree with this cable being fantastic. One of the hidden gems in cable land. This cable hangs with cables 3X the cost.  Sonically adds some clarity, detail with no smoothing of the bass or mids, adds a bit of stage enhancement to boot. Crazy good deal of $25ish on sale. I own 4 pairs of em.


Is this the same as the Nicehck 8 core SPC? 
C$ 13.96  78%OFF | NICEHCK MMCX/2Pin Connector 4.4/3.5/2.5mm Balanced 8-core Silver Plated Cable For SE846 ZS10 ZS6 LZ A5 NICEHCK HC5 With Ear Hook
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/mKTZw5wu


----------



## courierdriver

Sorry...link on previous post might not work.


----------



## Dsnuts

Not the same cable. PM me if you want to know about that cable


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Not the same cable. PM me if you want to know about that cable


I've got one on my TFZ No.3. The Nicehck one.


----------



## Dsnuts

That cable that was mentioned is an 8 core SPC cable kinda like the NiceHCK cable but it is at a much higher level of cable. It is an absolute beast of a cable for under $30. I bought that cable when it first came out. Kept on buying them I now have 4 pairs of em. I have the on a bunch of my earphones. It is one of the best bang for buck cables on the aliexpress. Reason why I haven't posted about them on here is because. You know why.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm looking to get one cable for both mmcx and .78mm connector iems, but curious what adapter would be better over the other.

Do you guys think it's better to get an mmcx terminated cable and get mmcx to .78mm adapter (for iems that utilize 2-pin), or .78mm terminated cable with .78mm to mmcx adapter?

Are there better priced adapters than this one.  I find this one to be the best one design and functionally.  How about alternatives?


----------



## jithu215

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Thanks, I've been keeping an eye on it. I have 12 hours left to make a decision. I could get the KBEAR 7N, but did it just go up to $37 from $35?






ShakeThoseCans said:


> The NiceHCK C-16-3 is a robust and well-regarded cable, and it's a good price at $21. I have a number of MMCX IEMs it could be used for, including the T4.


Kbear is now back to $97 from $37.Glad i ordered one.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Damn. Now I'll never know.


----------



## fokta (Dec 15, 2019)

SilverEars said:


> I'm looking to get one cable for both mmcx and .78mm connector iems, but curious what adapter would be better over the other.
> 
> Do you guys think it's better to get an mmcx terminated cable and get mmcx to .78mm adapter (for iems that utilize 2-pin), or .78mm terminated cable with .78mm to mmcx adapter?
> 
> Are there better priced adapters than this one.  I find this one to be the best one design and functionally.  How about alternatives?


between 0.78 and MMCX, which one you used the most? that will be the pick. based on IEM possessions...

IMO, 0.78 is easier if you often unplug the cable out from IEM...

Regarding Adapter, if your criteria is based on design and function, well DD adapter will be the best match in market right now.
Other than that, OKCSC will be the similar L type, but bigger & some are bulkier... Price wise slight cheaper.
Other that L adapter, the option is Pig Tail, using short cable, the better cable you used, the price will be higher...
But be advise that conductivity wise, DD are not good... OKCSC even better in these area


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 16, 2019)

So this was interesting. Naturally when I got the 175 cable from EA. I would throw it on my Solairs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which was what I have been using it with. The silver aspect of these cables and great balancing adds a more neutral flavor to my Solaris  and I had

the new cable 177 on my Andromeda S 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sounds great on the Andromeda S. So I decided to swap them out to see what they do for the other earphone I have been using.

WOW the 177 cable on the Solaris belongs on it. The Solairs does not need any more neutrality using the 175 than it already has. It is by defalt one of the more spacious 3D sounds for in ears and I felt the 175 cable while has the detail and even a wider stage was throwing out a more neutral flavor while widening the stage. Which for some might actually be what they are looking for with the Solairs. I was missing a bit of that 3D element and musicality a bit using the 175 cable that I was used to using my previous 128 cable.  The 177 on the Solaris is like the sonics between the 128 cable and a bit of that sound separation and layering I was getting from the 175. In otherwords. Perfect for the Solaris. I am seeing reports of a new version of the Solaris. A limited edition black variant. And somehow I feel I got my limited edition just using a cable upgrade. Lol. I now have a feeling my Solaris is punching on all cylinders. I can't imagine any other cable doing more for sonics on the Solaris more than the 177 let me put it that way.

And the 175 now on my Andromeda S is just amazing how much detail I am getting from this cable on the Andromeda S. The Andromeda line up all have a different sound tweaks and the S variant has the most balanced Fr out of the Andromeda series. So a balanced Andromeda with the added element of 175 and it now sounds perfect with added treble sparkle and sounds deeper and wider to boot. So I have never heard my Andromeda S come alive like it has using any other cable so it is obvious to me that 175 belongs on the Andro S.

So my point in this post. Synergistic element on how your earphones are tuned plays a great part in which cables work better with which sound. In the end I am extatic in that I have found the absoute best synergy with both these EA cables since swaping out the cables with the other phone.  If you get a cable that don't seem to sound like how you would imagined it to be. Try it on a different phone. You never know how it will sound on a different earphone you have.  In the end I am extremely happy both cables ended up working out the way they did.


----------



## muths66

Now enjoying my new EA cable that is rencomend by him.It sound so much details, wider soundstage and bass still rocking.Sound so good in live music.


----------



## subwoof3r

muths66 said:


> Now enjoying my new EA cable that is rencomend by him.It sound so much details, wider soundstage and bass still rocking.Sound so good in live music.


Looks like the exact same wire as ISN Audio S4 
Which number of @hakuzen list is this one?
If same wire then it should be exactly what I think of this wire too  excellent value for the price, how much did you bought it?


----------



## muths66 (Dec 17, 2019)

subwoof3r said:


> Looks like the exact same wire as ISN Audio S4
> Which number of @hakuzen list is this one?
> If same wire then it should be exactly what I think of this wire too  excellent value for the price, how much did you bought it?


is not in hazuken list. is in xs series in EA.
is been recommended by EA. So far i really like it it perform better than the 24k EA.


----------



## Sebastiaan156

Getting a bit jealous here of those beautiful EA cabels.

Orderd their cheap 4 core cable and the summ of the parts of the expensive 8 core will try to solder it my self


----------



## subwoof3r (Dec 17, 2019)

muths66 said:


> is not in hazuken list. is in xs series in EA.
> is been recommended by EA. So far i really like it it perform better than the 24k EA.


The wire looks identical to ISN S4 as previously said, but EA is selling it 162$ for the 4 cores version where ISN is asking just 65$ for it ? I'm a bit confused 
EA pretends the wire is single crystal copper where ISN says its just silver plated. Double confused.. ^^
Do EA begin to lie about its material/wires now? that would be a shame


----------



## Krassi

Hi!

I am also getting the xs series 8 core. and its Single copper with super thick silver plated on it.. no confusion actually 
i dondt see how he is lying about anything.. its a thick copper cable and there is nearly a full silver cable plated on top. Thats why its thick like pro hooker.
I hoper this will be the last cable for a while.


----------



## muths66 (Dec 17, 2019)

subwoof3r said:


> The wire looks identical to ISN S4 as previously said, but EA is selling it 162$ for the 4 cores version where ISN is asking just 65$ for it ? I'm a bit confused
> EA pretends the wire is single crystal copper where ISN says its just silver plated. Double confused.. ^^
> Do EA begin to lie about its material/wires now? that would be a shame


this is a 25awg 49strands per core.Braided is also different.


----------



## fokta (Dec 17, 2019)

25 AWG.. wow...
I think the Material is the same as My local cable

 

yeah EA starting to add their portfolio...
which is good, now they dont have the 6.3 MM jack yet...


----------



## muths66

fokta said:


> 25 AWG.. wow...
> I think the Material is the same as My local cable
> 
> 
> ...


You mind share the link to your local one


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 17, 2019)

APB. New TRN pure 4N 8 core silver cable. certified to be pure. According to the marketing page. Going for  $28!





If this is true has to be one of the best deals if ever for a pure silver IEM cable. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000483223901.html?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.10.7063581dRXRx5F


----------



## thejoker13

Dsnuts said:


> APB. New TRN pure 4N 8 core silver cable. certified to be pure. According to the marketing page. Going for  $28!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bottom quote concerns me with this cable though. Basically they're saying that the cable can be made any way they want too and they don't have to notify us of any changes. So in theory, is it unimaginable to think they could just make a cheap copper/silver plated cable and send it to buyers? I mean, to me they lost their credibility when they sold all of those cables with cores not even wired. If they'd try and dupe the public with fake cores, I can't think they'd morally shy away from using cheap materials as well.


----------



## fokta

muths66 said:


> You mind share the link to your local one


http://www.verus-audio.com/index.php

here you go.. 

their listing is in local e-commerce
Verus - Kota Administrasi Jakarta Pusat | Tokopedia
https://tokopedia.link/kJ3xghuiv2

The cable is Ref2 and Ref8.


----------



## muths66

fokta said:


> http://www.verus-audio.com/index.php
> 
> here you go..
> 
> ...


Unable to see the cable spec coz cant download toko


----------



## Zerohour88

thejoker13 said:


> The bottom quote concerns me with this cable though. Basically they're saying that the cable can be made any way they want too and they don't have to notify us of any changes. So in theory, is it unimaginable to think they could just make a cheap copper/silver plated cable and send it to buyers? I mean, to me they lost their credibility when they sold all of those cables with cores not even wired. If they'd try and dupe the public with fake cores, I can't think they'd morally shy away from using cheap materials as well.



yeah, saw this being advertised by a local seller, then saw that it was an 8-core TRN. Never again.


----------



## fokta

muths66 said:


> Unable to see the cable spec coz cant download toko


i think you need to email them... they are from Home audio...

You are not wrong, because there no spec even in local e-commerce


----------



## dbmeij

Can anyone recommend a 2 pin cable with mic? Looking for a cheap-ish replacement for the Custom Art cable, which should be a 0,78 as far as i know. My budget would be around 25 eur/usd. 
My main contender now is a OKCSC cable here. Also looking at TRN as a brand, since they seem to be liked here, but they only seem to have the real cheap (6 euro) cables with mic... 

Unfortunately i have a small bend in my connectors of my original cable, otherwise wouldn't think about replacing them. Just looking for a good cable that is a bit cheaper than the original custom-art one. In the end, the CA is a possibility as well, but for 50 bucks there should be better stuf on the market.


----------



## fokta

Looks like I got my turn for vogue cable Tour from Effect Audio...

need to wait longer, since My body is not felling so good.

my first impression is the build quality, Vogue series really show well build... 
 
Maestro vs 165... The wire Braiding really being done seriously... 

measurements will follow after...


----------



## Slater (Dec 20, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> APB. New TRN pure 4N 8 core silver cable. certified to be pure. According to the marketing page. Going for  $28!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As tempting as it is, given TRNs shady track record with cables, I’m willing to bet there is an absolute zero percent chance of this being a true, pure, solid silver cable.

I mean, just look at their most recent cable (before this one), the tiger cable:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-168#post-15175777



You know what they say “if it’s too good to be true, it probably is”...

Given that, I’ve actually been in the fine jewelry business for 30 years. If there was ever an audio cable I was fully qualified to analyze, it would be this one lol


----------



## RyuzakiL26

Will never go back wifh TRN cables. Nicehck cables already fit my needs and will look forward into purchasing their C16-3 for my next iem purchase - looking at KZ or Blon this time around.


----------



## Slater

RyuzakiL26 said:


> Will never go back wifh TRN cables. Nicehck cables already fit my needs and will look forward into purchasing their C16-3 for my next iem purchase - looking at KZ or Blon this time around.



I love my C16-3 and C16-1. Great cables!

The Faaeal Hibiscus cable is excellent as well. Unfortunately, it's only available with a 2-pin end (for now, anyways).


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 20, 2019)

So I now have the complete set of all ISN cables. H-16 S-16 C-16 C4 S4 and S8 H8..

Will do a bit of a comparison among these when I have the time.

I remember a while back when I was chatting with Jim at NiceHCK. He was asking me what cables I was using for his F3. I told him I was using a thick pure copper cable and even showed him what I was using. So happened to be the ISN C-16. 

A month later. What you know. They get their own version of a 16 core copper cable. Also called C-16. Coincidence?Hmmm.


----------



## Outpost 31

I need to buy a replacement cable for my Final E5000 IEMs. I don't really want to spend more than US$20, so I took a look at AliExpress and was overwhelmed at the options. I did find this, which looks good: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32953432742.html

Should I just go with that, or are there better options? For reference, the E5000's default cable is silver plated and has a 3.5mm plug (although I'll likely get a cable in 2.5mm, since both amps I use offer balanced output).

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## fokta (Dec 21, 2019)

fokta said:


> Looks like I got my turn for vogue cable Tour from Effect Audio...
> 
> need to wait longer, since My body is not felling so good.
> 
> ...



it's ON...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/effect-audio-cables-thread.787717/page-280#post-15375258

Conductivity :
Based on cable length 1,2 Meters :

Maestro : 169,7... 224,1...194,1...174,2 mOhm


Virtuoso : 172,8... 190,3...186,6...243 mOhm


Grandioso : 173,5... 161,1...171,7...164,1mOhm


And yes, i used Green sandal


----------



## progdvd

Outpost 31 said:


> I need to buy a replacement cable for my Final E5000 IEMs. I don't really want to spend more than US$20, so I took a look at AliExpress and was overwhelmed at the options. I did find this, which looks good: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32953432742.html
> 
> Should I just go with that, or are there better options? For reference, the E5000's default cable is silver plated and has a 3.5mm plug (although I'll likely get a cable in 2.5mm, since both amps I use offer balanced output).
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.




I'm not sure about this exact one. I have almost the same nicehck but 8 core and 2 pin. It's not bad but little bit thin and prone to tangling. 

But for 20 bucks I'll recomend this one. Good thickness doesn't tangle, soft, mmcx connectors fit tight and secure, and it sounds good. 
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32946956117.html


----------



## Sunstealer

fokta said:


> it's ON...
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/effect-audio-cables-thread.787717/page-280#post-15375258
> 
> Conductivity :
> ...



Hope the green sandals improved the sound


----------



## Outpost 31

progdvd said:


> But for 20 bucks I'll recomend this one. Good thickness doesn't tangle, soft, mmcx connectors fit tight and secure, and it sounds good.
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32946956117.html


Thanks for the recommendation. I'd definitely prefer to buy something someone here has actually used and recommends, so I'll bookmark this.

Something I've noticed while looking around AliExpress is that delivery estimates seem to always be around 3 weeks or longer, regardless of shipping method. Is that typical?


----------



## courierdriver

Outpost 31 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I'd definitely prefer to buy something someone here has actually used and recommends, so I'll bookmark this.
> 
> Something I've noticed while looking around AliExpress is that delivery estimates seem to always be around 3 weeks or longer, regardless of shipping method. Is that typical?


It depends on where you live, and the type of shipping options you choose. I live in Canada and always choose Aliexpress Standard Shipping. It's usually included as the defacto shipping method, but even if not, I don't mind paying an extra $2-4 extra for tracking info. Usually listed as 15-30 days, but I've found the average to be closer to 15...at least to me here in Canada. YMMV.


----------



## bk123

Outpost 31 said:


> I need to buy a replacement cable for my Final E5000 IEMs. I don't really want to spend more than US$20, so I took a look at AliExpress and was overwhelmed at the options. I did find this, which looks good: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32953432742.html
> 
> Should I just go with that, or are there better options? For reference, the E5000's default cable is silver plated and has a 3.5mm plug (although I'll likely get a cable in 2.5mm, since both amps I use offer balanced output).
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.



This is a good cable. I own this cable in two pin. it's well built too. However, for your IEM I will suggest this cable : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html?spm=a2g0o.store_home.productList_48890756.pic_3

This is cable no 196 from @hakuzen list. it is double the price of what is your current budget though. The seller is genuine and honest. you will get a generous discount if you put a reference of @hakuzen from head-fi while placing any order from this store.


----------



## yorosello (Dec 22, 2019)

Whoops wrong thread, lol


----------



## muths66

New nice cable


----------



## Krassi

i hope my new acousti one arrives tomorrow or on christmas...brr cant wait to try it


----------



## ShinAyasaki

ISN S8, Oriveti Affinity, ISN S4, Stock sony cable, Fiio LC-2.5C, PAPRI GS01, PAPRI GS01, PAPRI GM01. Have to return the Fiio LC-2.5D, good cable but way too detailed for my taste.


----------



## Slater (Dec 22, 2019)

ShinAyasaki said:


> ISN S8, Oriveti Affinity, ISN S4, Stock sony cable, Fiio LC-2.5C, PAPRI GS01, PAPRI GS01, PAPRI GM01. Have to return the Fiio LC-2.5D, good cable but way too detailed for my taste.



I’m not judging, but do you always heap them in a big spaghetti pile like that? How do you remove an earphone to listen to it, without it getting knotted up, pins potentially bent, BA drivers getting knocked around, etc?

Let’s see, what ear earphone do I want to listen to today lol?


----------



## ShinAyasaki

Slater said:


> I’m not judging, but do you always heap them in a big spaghetti pile like that? How do you remove an earphone to listen to it, without it getting knotted up, pins potentially bent, BA drivers getting knocked around, etc?
> 
> Let’s see, what should I listen to today lol?


idk, I usually just toss them all over my desk. Haven't ran into any troubles so far... Heck, I wish I could be more organized though.


----------



## Slater

ShinAyasaki said:


> idk, I usually just toss them all over my desk. Haven't ran into any troubles so far... Heck, I wish I could be more organized though.



Hey, that’s cool. If a method works for you and you’ve never had any tangles, then more power to ya!


----------



## Outpost 31

bk123 said:


> This is a good cable. I own this cable in two pin. it's well built too. However, for your IEM I will suggest this cable : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html?spm=a2g0o.store_home.productList_48890756.pic_3
> 
> This is cable no 196 from @hakuzen list. it is double the price of what is your current budget though. The seller is genuine and honest. you will get a generous discount if you put a reference of @hakuzen from head-fi while placing any order from this store.


Thank you for the recommendation. I'd be willing to spend more if the cable is indeed high quality. If I mention @hakuzen in the "Leave a message" section of the order they'll offer a discount?


----------



## bk123

Outpost 31 said:


> Thank you for the recommendation. I'd be willing to spend more if the cable is indeed high quality. If I mention @hakuzen in the "Leave a message" section of the order they'll offer a discount?



Just place the order and don't pay by choosing any payment method. This way you will be able to generate your order pending payment. Now, contact the seller using contact seller option from your order. Mention the reference Hakuzen from Head-fi and the seller will adjust the invoice. you can pay the adjusted price then.
One more thing, this cable comes with Ear-guide or ear hanger by default which I find a bit rigid. You have to mention to him that you don't need ear-hangs. He refer ear guide as ear hangs


----------



## Benno1988

What's the go-to reliable budget cable maker on AliExpress? Too many to sift through.


----------



## Slater

Benno1988 said:


> What's the go-to reliable budget cable maker on AliExpress? Too many to sift through.



The ‘bang for buck budget cable’ thread is the gold standard in budget cables:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/

hakuzen maintains a huge database of budget cables (assigned individual numbers to make them easy to refer to). He includes actual, real data on them (vs just trolling with generic and inaccurate blanket statements like some people).


----------



## Benno1988

Slater said:


> The ‘bang for buck budget cable’ thread is the gold standard in budget cables:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/
> 
> hakuzen maintains a huge database of budget cables (assigned individual numbers to make them easy to refer to). He includes actual, real data on them (vs just trolling with generic and inaccurate blanket statements like some people).


Isn't this the thread we're in?

I'm looking for a middle ground. Not $8 or $500. $80-150 kind of area. Be for full sized cans too.


----------



## Slater (Dec 23, 2019)

In case anyone is interested, I received one of the new TRN 4-core SPC “rope” style cable today.

Its resistance measured 1.40ohms consistently on all pins, which is awfully high IMO.

I can only imagine this high resistance was intentional, because their previous 4-core SPC cable measures a fraction of that.

Other than that, the build quality of the cable is as expected for the price range.

Due to the high resistance, I will be saving the cable for special case scenarios (such as using it to reduce sharp BA treble for example).


----------



## Slater

Benno1988 said:


> Isn't this the thread we're in?
> 
> I'm looking for a middle ground. Not $8 or $500. $80-150 kind of area. Be for full sized cans too.



Yeah sorry about that. I had lost track of what thread I was in when I typed that


----------



## fokta

Slater said:


> In case anyone is interested, I received one of the new TRN 4-core SPC “rope” style cable today.
> 
> Its resistance measured 1.40ohms consistently on all pins, which is awfully high IMO.
> 
> ...


looking forward for that...


----------



## vinzoo

I've using T800s for around two months and is looking for a cable recommendation. (Apologies i know this have been asked a lot)

Went through this thread as well as the budget cable thread, came out with these three cables at three different price point.

1) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html

2) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32997339497.html

3) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007909452.html

Anyone who own this cables maybe can drop some insight? 

I'm not entirely sure if the most/more expensive cable really that much of a difference so would like the opinions of you guys here. 

Appreciate your help 

Note: (I'm using my Huawei P20 Pro as source and not looking to get a DAP, but waiting for E1DA 9038D as DAC)


----------



## Cevisi

vinzoo said:


> I've using T800s for around two months and is looking for a cable recommendation. (Apologies i know this have been asked a lot)
> 
> Went through this thread as well as the budget cable thread, came out with these three cables at three different price point.
> 
> ...



Number 2 works for me better then the ea 175 cable for the t800


----------



## fokta

Cevisi said:


> Number 2 works for me better then the ea 175 cable for the t800


Its 165...


----------



## progdvd

EA 175 in da house


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 26, 2019)

I found out something this weekend. Kind of an Aha Ha moment. ISN cables probably take the record as being the thickest brawniest looking cables on the market. Having all 3 now in my collection,  I didn't realize exactly how these big 16 core cables really fit in the whole scheme of things. That is until now. Initially the first cable I bought was the ISN C-16 pure copper in both 2 pin and mmcx. For the most part I wasn't too keen on how warm and full they made some of my iems sound, for the most part they got the bench. I have only used them on a few iems thus far and I couldn't figure out how they benefited my earphone collection.

Until recently. So I got 2 earphones the DUNU DM480 and the new JVC FDX1. Sound on these 2 have something in common. Both have a neutralish tuning to them meaning the mids has a more neutral or thinner profile to them. I discovered trying out these cables on these that they now have a fuller more musical presentation to them vs the stock cables they came with.

The C-16 has the warmest profile but ends up taming earphones with a bit much in the way of treble the best of any cable I have tried them on. These are about the full low end thicker fuller mid range and smoothing out the treble.

The H-16 is the best of both SPC and the pure copper- works best with good balanced phones that need a fuller sound while retaining the balancing of the stock sound profile. I am using this on my JVC FDX-1





lastly the S-16. SPC S-16. Using this cable on the FDX1 leans a bit more torwards the treble end vs the bass end. Still has that thickness of sounds these cables add but mids seem slightly cooler sounding due to cable enhancing the upper registers more. SPC cables if your phones has a bit too much warmth to balance out that tonality.

S4 cable up top is the thinner higher end SPC from ISN. Definition of the earphone it is attachd to is its stength. I noticed bass definition is very good using this cable and while the fuller sound of the previous cables are no longer applicable this cable is about detail with full bass. It is a good cable and adds a bit of definition to your earphones in all regions.

So the whole purpose of this post. ISN 16 core cables has its place. They work for phones that need some added meat to the sound is the best way to describe it.


----------



## Sebastiaan156

Checking those cables on Ali, are they really single crystal for that price?


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 26, 2019)

Seems to be.  I would base your purchase of the ISN 16 core cable based on how you want it to synergize with your earphones. As I described above. The H-16 is the best balanced cable tuning out of the 3 cables so if you like the sound balancing of the particular earphone you want to use them on the H-16 is the safe bet. If your phone leans a bit bright go for the C-16. A bit too warm and needs a slight uptick in the treble energy try the S-16.  All 3 cables again adds a bit of a fuller sound on the phones they are attached to.

So these arent going to drastically change the sound tuning of your earphones. No cable does, But they certainly can influence a part of the sound that you feel is a weakness to your phones. Which is a good thing.

This being said. Some will not like how these sound on your phones. For example adding one of these to a phone that already has full slightly forward mids. The C-16 sounds terrible on my Andromeda S and Solaris. Terrible. lol. So if your happy with whatever sounding earphones you got and only want a higher resolving sound with the exact same balancing. That is where the higher end cables comes into play. C4 and S4 from ISN or the many that Hakuzen lists on his thread.

The best aspect of these 16 core cables from ISN is that they add that fullness that you can't get from just about any other cable I tried. NiceHCKs C-16 cable is more like a 8 core cable. Thinner cores. Does not have the same effect as the ISN cables. That is where these cables are beneficial.


----------



## Sebastiaan156

Dsnuts said:


> Seems to be.  I would base your purchase of the ISN 16 core cable based on how you want it to synergize with your earphones. As I described above. The H-16 is the best balanced cable tuning out of the 3 cables so if you like the sound balancing of the particular earphone you want to use them on the H-16 is the safe bet. If your phone leans a bit bright go for the C-16. A bit too warm and needs a slight uptick in the treble energy try the S-16.  All 3 cables again adds a bit of a fuller sound on the phones they are attached to.
> 
> So these arent going to drastically change the sound tuning of your earphones. No cable does, But they certainly can influence a part of the sound that you feel is a weakness to your phones. Which is a good thing.



Thanks for the explanation ofc, was just wondering on the technical details. 

For sound i would lean towards the C16 for the Ikkio OH1 as the base is good but the highs can be a little bright, same goes for the CCA C10. Currently my Bl-03 is on NiceHCK c16/ Kbear/they shall not be named version of the cable. And sounds a tat warm imo. the H-16 might help there.

But first waiting on my CEA RX Series and RS series cables to see what they bring.


----------



## Dsnuts

Adding that fullness to the sound is either beneficial or negative based on the earphones. Anything with a leaner mid range and these can be very beneficial. Neutral phones that need a bit more depth and fullness of sound instead of being ruler flat and thin sounding for example. 

Anything that already incorporates a fuller body of sound and forget these ISN cables. Lol.. I would go 8 core or 4 core cable here.


----------



## Sebastiaan156

Have you tried them with Thin T2? following your explanation that might just be a good combo.


----------



## Dsnuts

Those are exactly the type of earphones that would benefit the most with these. Add some meat to the sound. I sold off my pair a long time ago. A bit too weak in the low end for my preferences.


----------



## marusanek52

What cable should I get for the Blon bl-03? From my research so far it seems like cables 053 and 064 would be good choices and go for around the same price on Aliexpress. What do you think? My budget is around 10 usd as I spent 20 for the IEMs, but I'm willing to go slightly higher if there's anything drastically better in sound/quality/value.


----------



## Sebastiaan156 (Dec 26, 2019)

marusanek52 said:


> What cable should I get for the Blon bl-03? From my research so far it seems like cables 053 and 064 would be good choices and go for around the same price on Aliexpress. What do you think? My budget is around 10 usd as I spent 20 for the IEMs, but I'm willing to go slightly higher if there's anything drastically better in sound/quality/value.



looking at 053 looks pritty sollid, i own this one but i dont use it on the Bl-03 as the bl-03 is base heavy for my taste (others will say it is not). If you like the base and want a tat more 053 looks like the way to go in pure copper version.

personaly i use a AK HiFiHear 16 core silverd cable (due to its looks, sounds like the NiceHCK C16-1 16 core silverd) But found out today that sonicly they sound the same but the kbear has more microfonics in the cable that starts to annoy me.

So for now i like the NiceHCK C16-1 best for my bl-03 but this is personal and was 21,45 euro which is a bit much if you want to spend 10 euro.

Kbear looks:

 

NiceHCK C16-1 looks:
 

cant find this cable in the list tho.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 26, 2019)

I have the SPC version of the 053 cables. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32914622984.html?spm=a2g0o.store_home.productList_2717667.subject_21    These might be what your looking for.

From how folks decribe the Blons. SPC seems to be the way to go to tighten the sound a touch


----------



## baconcow

Looking for a balanced cable (4.4 mm/Pentaconn) for my HD6xx. Any quality suggestions? Not looking to spend a fortune, but AI want something well made. I have been looking at Aliexpress, but it is a bit overwhelming. Located in Canada. Device is the Q5S with AM3D.

What’s the difference between the 8 and 16 cores?


----------



## Dsnuts

I would try these. http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6340


----------



## asian23

I bought a couple of FAAEAL cables (the ones from the Hibiscus) straight from FAAEAL on Ali, a mmcx and 2 pin one, for my BLON and Audiosense T800s. Nice service, shipped them straightaway.


----------



## battosai

Dsnuts said:


> I found out something this weekend. Kind of an Aha Ha moment. ISN cables probably take the record as being the thickest brawniest looking cables on the market. Having all 3 now in my collection,  I didn't realize exactly how these big 16 core cables really fit in the whole scheme of things. That is until now. Initially the first cable I bought was the ISN C-16 pure copper in both 2 pin and mmcx. For the most part I wasn't too keen on how warm and full they made some of my iems sound, for the most part they got the bench. I have only used them on a few iems thus far and I couldn't figure out how they benefited my earphone collection.
> 
> Until recently. So I got 2 earphones the DUNU DM480 and the new JVC FDX1. Sound on these 2 have something in common. Both have a neutralish tuning to them meaning the mids has a more neutral or thinner profile to them. I discovered trying out these cables on these that they now have a fuller more musical presentation to them vs the stock cables they came with.
> 
> ...


It's funny because I own both the H16 (2-pin) and the FDX1 and I dislike both. Maybe by combining them it will all work out. Still waiting on my 2-pin to mmcx adapter and I will be able to give it a try. Not holding my breath though...


----------



## Dsnuts

Might surprise you. It will add some meat to the sound. Still has that sound balancing but will have a thicker sound to it. If you don't like it I would sell it off. But try that cable on there.


----------



## courierdriver

progdvd said:


> EA 175 in da house


Nice pic! Love your S8f, new cable and ES100 combo. Please post your impressions on this combo, if you have time.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> I have the SPC version of the 053 cables. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32914622984.html?spm=a2g0o.store_home.productList_2717667.subject_21    These might be what your looking for.
> 
> From how folks decribe the Blons. SPC seems to be the way to go to tighten the sound a touch


Yeah, I concur. I use this exact cable on my TFZ NO.3 and it really helped tighten up the overwhelming loose bass, and gave that set a bit more detail in the mids and highs. It's a well built cable, with nice solid connectors. Price is great too. I rec this cable also.


----------



## progdvd

courierdriver said:


> Nice pic! Love your S8f, new cable and ES100 combo. Please post your impressions on this combo, if you have time.



Thanks, it was a beautiful sunny day today and as soon as I received it I wanted to go for a coffee outside and enjoy the sun and good tunes. 
Well since I just got the cable I would need couple of days to get some mileage. Question how does it compare over some cheaper ones, is it worth the price? I would have to AB them and frankly I don't want to change cables frequently to avoid loose connection. I guess I'll go from the memory. Before this one I used $120 Gu.Craftsman which is also very good cable. And I would lie if I said I heard some magic changes to SQ no I didn't my avarage Joe ears just didn't pick up anything notable in first 1-2 hours of listening. But as soon as I go through my library I might have something. Few things are certain though, it's pure bling bling like a piece of jewelry, looks great it's light and very comfy... And of course it sounds fantastic with S8F and ES100. I like V shaped fun signature and this combo gives me everything I want good punchy bass but not boomy or overpowering, clear mids, vocals male and female, acoustic instruments and distorted guitars sound exceptional just like they should, and well extended highs pleasant to ear not harsh or sibilant not anything like that. I can say it's my endgame, as I don't want and my budget don't allow me to explore higher tier iems and I'm just tired of chasing my tail and for what, this is it I'm content.


----------



## ShinAyasaki

PAPRI-GS01. Got it for $97 shipped from alexpress. 7N OCC(can't confirm) litz(confirmed) 8 core copper, 26AWG per core. Eidolic(?) plug. Don't mind the mmcx connector, those were done by me, I was messing around with them. Gonna replace them by 2-pin plussound connectors soon.
The sound is full and detailed.


----------



## courierdriver

progdvd said:


> Thanks, it was a beautiful sunny day today and as soon as I received it I wanted to go for a coffee outside and enjoy the sun and good tunes.
> Well since I just got the cable I would need couple of days to get some mileage. Question how does it compare over some cheaper ones, is it worth the price? I would have to AB them and frankly I don't want to change cables frequently to avoid loose connection. I guess I'll go from the memory. Before this one I used $120 Gu.Craftsman which is also very good cable. And I would lie if I said I heard some magic changes to SQ no I didn't my avarage Joe ears just didn't pick up anything notable in first 1-2 hours of listening. But as soon as I go through my library I might have something. Few things are certain though, it's pure bling bling like a piece of jewelry, looks great it's light and very comfy... And of course it sounds fantastic with S8F and ES100. I like V shaped fun signature and this combo gives me everything I want good punchy bass but not boomy or overpowering, clear mids, vocals male and female, acoustic instruments and distorted guitars sound exceptional just like they should, and well extended highs pleasant to ear not harsh or sibilant not anything like that. I can say it's my endgame, as I don't want and my budget don't allow me to explore higher tier iems and I'm just tired of chasing my tail and for what, this is it I'm content.


All I can say is: you got what I want. Cable is sweet, iems look beautiful (colour is awesome...some of the nicest looking shells I've ever seen) and yes, the ES100 really is a great source. Enjoy your setup, my friend!


----------



## Palash

ISN Audio AG8, this time premium Pure silver cable from ISN Audio.


----------



## ShinAyasaki

Palash said:


> ISN Audio AG8, this time premium Pure silver cable from ISN Audio.


will it make the ISN H40 sound twice as good?
joke aside, look like ISNaudio is working hard extending their product lines into the market.


----------



## Sunstealer

Dear all,

I would like some help choosing my next pure copper cable. I have the Ares 4W & 8W but sometimes they are a little dry and don't seem to behave like "normal" copper.

I have a shortlist:

Electro Acousti 171 or 198

GUCraftsman 6N OCC

PAPRI GS01

UPOCC NEOTECH 26AWG 7N Single Crystal Copper Cable

Haldane 7N Copper cable

It will probably be the 171 but if anyone has any better suggestions, not necessarily restricted to the above list, I would be grateful for any further recommendations. My preference is for balanced or mild U shape phones.


----------



## Dsnuts

Palash said:


> ISN Audio AG8, this time premium Pure silver cable from ISN Audio.



Good catch. I will getting a set of these for review. Will let you all know how they are.


----------



## caprimulgus

Anyone tried this 3.5mm (male) to 2.5mm balanced (female) adapter?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000086176497.html

Wondering how it would compare this one, previously recommended by others in this thread:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32852088300.html

Cheers!


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Dec 27, 2019)

Just received my KBEAR 16 core cable.


It comes in a box and the presentation is very nice.  Better then the plastic bags that YY and NiceHCK use.


Bought this for my TRN BA5. Thank you KBear for using black qdc connectors.  Very sexy.  I hate hate hate those cheap looking clear plastic connectors everybody else uses.


Pretty sure this is the same cable that is used in the other 16 cores like YY and NiceHCK, but I could be wrong.
Broke out the milliohmeter and measured them.
KBEAR 16 Core 3.5SE ( R- 0.310 R+ 0.243 L- 0.244 L+ 0.241)
Almost identical to the NiceHCK 16 core cable.  (R- 0.246 R+ 0.243 L- 0.250 L+ 0.235)

All in all very pleased.


----------



## Sebastiaan156

BadReligionPunk said:


> Just received my KBEAR 16 core cable.
> 
> 
> It comes in a box and the presentation is very nice.  Better then the plastic bags that YY and NiceHCK use.
> ...



Thought the same on first impression, they sound the same and look de same to me, but noticed that the kbear has more microfonics in the cable on touching it. As soon you touch it near de y split or above it will be really noticable, the yy and NiceHCK don't really have this issieu.


----------



## Sebastiaan156

Today received my FAAEL 4c cable in 2.5 trrs to 2 pin.

Marketing says:
4x56 core litz n5 ofc


 

 

After unpacking one thing was clear immediately, this cable has a lot of memory. Compared to my NiceHCK (n062) and yy, kbear cables.

The weave is decent at best as it is little loose near the plug and the cable feels a bit stiff.


 

 

The color I do like a lot. Chin slider is loose and not use full at all.

Can't test the sound atm as the balanced dacs are still somewhere between me and China.

For the 14 euro I payed I will forgive the bad chin slider, little stiff cable and less than perfect weave. But I really don't like the memory in the cable. When I have a balanced dac/amp I will come back to them if they sound good I'll keep em just for their looks.


----------



## raccoon city (Dec 29, 2019)

I was looking for an inexpensive 3.5mm braided male to female cable on AliExpress.
I chose this one:




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32946262437.html
When it arrives, I'll let everyone know if I got a decent deal.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

raccoon city said:


> I was looking for an inexpensive 3.5mm braided male to female cable on AliExpress.
> I chose this one:
> 
> 
> ...


Always choose UGREEN.


----------



## Palash

My ISN Audio C4 review - https://www.audioglorye.com/isn-audio-c4/
Overall a warm smooth sounding cable.


----------



## Krassi (Dec 30, 2019)

I just got my new acousti cable and first impressions are nice!

-it is noticeable thicker than my 175 and 174
-its not still like it looks.
-First impression is that i got good rumbling bass but also sparkling highs. will use it for a while to get better impression and comparisons with the other cables i got..
-Thicc 

First sound impressions.. classic music is sparkling, jazz sounds great also the vocals in it and tech house stuff and electronics can kick a lot. (impressions on my sundaras).
My Sundaras never had so much bass impact before.



it is the XS series OCC single crystal copper with thick silver electroplating on top
( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000413732979.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.67.252ace5cVqkpGj )
Same cable that @muths66 showed some weeks ago.






compared to 174


----------



## Sebastiaan156

Got my first 2 cables today from Cema electro acousti today:




But I really don't like this company and think I won't order from them again!

Before i orderd the cabels I asked if they could be send with no ear hooks, they told me they could remove the earhooks for me. I orderd 2 cables then. Couple of weeks later I recieved the cables today with ear hooks.

On contacting them they say sorry you can send them back we will refund you. (Sending them from the Netherlands is almost as expensive as the cable).

So this company is not good in costumare care or costumer contact, you ask 1 thing they confirm and do something else.


----------



## progdvd

@Sebastiaan156 
I understand... But i find the EA ear hooks quite comfortable and secure, actually they're best ones I tried next to the Gu.Craftsmans. 
But if it bothers you so much you can always remove them with pointy scissors.


----------



## muths66

Sebastiaan156 said:


> Got my first 2 cables today from Cema electro acousti today:
> 
> 
> But I really don't like this company and think I won't order from them again!
> ...


i never have anything error from them with 7 cables and is order 1 at a time.
You can try use hair dryer to straighten the earhook.


----------



## Sebastiaan156

I will use them on the 2 pin version bit can't use them on the m300 (cable out is at the low side)

Will try knife or sissors, but what bothers me most is that I asked before buying and they say yes and just send them with the hooks.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Sebastiaan156 said:


> I will use them on the 2 pin version bit can't use them on the m300 (cable out is at the low side)
> 
> Will try knife or sissors, but what bothers me most is that I asked before buying and they say yes and just send them with the hooks.


When I order cables from them I send pictures along with what I ask, so as to make sure they understand what I mean. They use translate after all.


----------



## Sebastiaan156

RikudouGoku said:


> When I order cables from them I send pictures along with what I ask, so as to make sure they understand what I mean. They use translate after all.



Yes but they understood, they told me we will remove the earhooks. Photo's would have shown them but think it would not have made a difference in this case... Sorry to be a bit nagy btw just really disappointed as I was waiting and looking forward to them a couple of weeks


----------



## RikudouGoku

Sebastiaan156 said:


> Yes but they understood, they told me we will remove the earhooks. Photo's would have shown them but think it would not have made a difference in this case... Sorry to be a bit nagy btw just really disappointed as I was waiting and looking forward to them a couple of weeks


can you open a dispute?


----------



## Sebastiaan156

I can but won't solve something, they say you can send them back for refund, but sending them cost me 57 euro which is to much for this cable.

Don't need a discount eighter as it won't fix the cable for use it was intended for.

So will try with a knife next weekend when I'm calm.


----------



## Krassi (Dec 30, 2019)

I just cut my earhooks off of my new cable.
I allways orded with earhooks because the cable near the ear is nicly smooth and not braided because it was pressed together like a sausage with the earhooks.

Please be carefull and use NO KNIFE!! i use a scissor for fingernails.. you can make very controlled cuts without damaging the cable!

One 2mm cut with nailscissor, pull the stuff off , another cut half way and this time i left 5mm at the end end cut the seems smooth..
Last time i removed it to the connectors and thats crap because the cable could bend bad..

5 minutes and lovely result..

I also sanded and polished the wood because it had a little edge. i totally hate that on handles for kitchenknifes (got 40) and have micromesh at hand .. now its hyper smooth like i like it. Then some spoonbutter so the wood shines more.. looks lovely now..


----------



## Slater

Sebastiaan156 said:


> I can but won't solve something, they say you can send them back for refund, but sending them cost me 57 euro which is to much for this cable.
> 
> Don't need a discount eighter as it won't fix the cable for use it was intended for.
> 
> So will try with a knife next weekend when I'm calm.



Don't use a knife, use pointy scissors (like cuticle/eyelash scissors).

I know you're all stressed out and salty, and I understand the principle of the thing. But man, don't give yourself high blood pressure and heart attack by sweating this small minuscule stuff in the grand scheme of the universe. I remove the ear guides on every single cable I receive. It literally takes 1 minute or less. No biggie.

If you need tips or help removing the guides, lemme know.

You can also check this How2 I wrote. It's for KZ cables with a memory wire, but it's very very similar.

https://www.audioreviews.org/removing-memory-wire/

I need to update the article to cover non-KZ cables. I just haven't had a chance to.


----------



## Krassi

best to do it tomorrow, calm and take your time.. really needs just two small cuts and then just pull the stuff towards the plug..
As mentioned it is best to keep 5mm at the end for better cable stability against bending like the leave on the big plug.


----------



## Strat1117 (Dec 30, 2019)

Pig Hog headphone extension cable - 10ft, $10 on amazon. High quality and built tough for pro audio/working musicians, comes with a lifetime guarantee and sounds darn good (i.e., I use it with my Elears whose cord, long as it is, isn’t quite long enough to reach my ‘spot’ when listening on the main rig, with no serious degradation in sound). Highly recommended!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Dec 30, 2019)

There seem to be a few people posting earphone cables that aren't low end. $50USD or higher isn't low end. I find "upgrade" earphone cables to be snake oil. A stock cable was produced with an iem for a good reason. It completes it.

Really, is running around searching for new cables that aren't made just for that iem worth it? Good luck with that. I've tried and it was always a failure.

So far I've bought a range of cables from KZ, TRN, NiceHCK and a banned store and even the new Faaeal Hibiscus cable and honestly, I prefer the stock cables on all my earphones. I'm signing out of this thread. Goodbye.


----------



## Strat1117 (Dec 30, 2019)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> There seem to be a few people posting earphone cables that aren't low end. $50USD or higher isn't low end. I find "upgrade" earphone cables to be snake oil. A stock cable was produced with an iem for a good reason. It completes it.
> 
> Really, is running around searching for new cables that aren't made just for that iem worth it? Good luck with that. I've tried and it was always a failure.
> 
> So far I've bought a range of cables from KZ, TRN, NiceHCK and a banned store and even the new Faaeal Hibiscus cable and honestly, I prefer the stock cables on all my earphones. I'm signing out of this thread. Goodbye.



lol!  You sure told us and our $10 extension cables. I feel so naive.


----------



## Slater




----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Strat1117 said:


> lol!  You sure told us and our $10 extension cables. I feel so naive.


I think I told myself.

Buy the BQEYZ stock braided cables, they are great.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Dec 30, 2019)

YY LZ Golden Treasure 4.4 balanced cable.  Price paid $14. Measures(R+0.220 R-0.240 L+0.216 L-0.222)
 

I really like this cable.  Will order more of these for sure. If cable maker happens upon reading this then please make this cable in black.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

I wish people would mention what iem they like the cables with...


----------



## BadReligionPunk

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I wish people would mention what iem they like the cables with...


NiceHCK EBX and LZ A6mini but honestly I might buy like 5 or so of these so o can put them on everything lol


----------



## Krassi

Actually for all my IEMs and headphones.. with Adapters from mmxc to 3,5mm and mini xlr.
The stockcables that came with the IEMs ... ehh.. hmm.....no.. they made me look for something that looked not like a worn out hooker.

And compared to magical powerranger cables from the high end (price) cable thread this here is about getting all that chifi magic can offer you from cheap to not so cheap.

Great to have a place to talk about cables that might be really good for a low price and anything new thats spotted.


----------



## Strat1117

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I think I told myself.
> 
> Buy the BQEYZ stock braided cables, they are great.



 You Enjoy Myself


----------



## raccoon city

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Always choose UGREEN.


Well the one I got was $1.34 for 1.8m.
Ugreen is $4.29 for 2m.
Maybe next time.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

raccoon city said:


> Well the one I got was $1.34 for 1.8m.
> Ugreen is $4.29 for 2m.
> Maybe next time.


I've bought 25+ cables including ones more expensive than ugreen and they were still better.


----------



## subwoof3r (Dec 31, 2019)

Sebastiaan156 said:


> but what bothers me most is that I asked before buying and they say yes and just send them with the hooks.


The mistake point was that you directly wrote to the seller via chat for your components wishes.
The best way is always to put your wishes into your order in the dedicated field directly, otherwise the seller will probably forget and I guess this is what happened to your case (unfortunately).

Here is exactly what I wrote in the field during my 175 order (and all my wishes matched perfectly once received) : "*plug J / Y-Splitter F / MMCX B / No earguides / No slider*"


----------



## Vampa (Dec 31, 2019)

Here is the beautiful 175 with my Clears.

Welcome 2020, you can come now


----------



## Krassi (Jan 1, 2020)

Very nice!
i will burn in and whatever my new one and then try to make a little comparison with 174,175 and the new one..
not yet 2020 here in germany )

but from what i can say.. its like a 175 with extra rumble bass you never experienced on your headphones and it has that sparkling sparkle of the treble i only had on my 174 ..
i missed that on ma 175.. those are super multiuse.. but when listening to some claude debussy or some intense woman jazz vocals... i missed that extra sparkle.. its like you have treble sparkle and someone polishes the sparkle for sparkle sparkle.. and with a rumbling sick bass that kicks you

from my impressions this cable elevates any kind of music to its max... tech house with sick bass kicks your teath out.. you are shocked that your headphones can make such a kicking bass.. and on opera, classic , vocals it delivers the same sparkle sparkle i only got on my 174 pure silver...

i got the 174 clarity sparkle sparkle with a rumbling bass that surpasses 175 by far..
its a fat high number core Copper with a full silver cable plated on it.. thats how it sounds...
Amazing and its thicker but not stiff... will be my new endboss to go cable for all

for now i would say the best cable electro acousti has ever made..
the most universal one..

My Sundaras suddenly have rumbling bass.. those cans normaly sound like ass in the bass department.. dry but thin bass.. My Shuore Tape also kick ass with this... Treble is nearly to much!1! on 175 its gentle and ok... really a crazy cable and worth any money for me noW!! does it all in one cable!


but will do some A/B once i have used it more

Edit: of course i was drunken yesterday when i wrote this  but still i am super happy with this cable. Never had bass rumble with my headphones.


----------



## zachmal (Jan 1, 2020)

zachmal said:


> FAAEAL HIBISCUS high purity 4-core cable
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000340444755.html Original FAAEAL Hibiscus Cable High Purity Copper 2pin 0.78mm Earphone Replace Repair 3.5mm Stereo/2.5mm/4.4mm Balanced Cables
> (2-pin 2.5 mm balanced, 2-pin 4.4 mm balanced, 3.5 mm regular seems to be sold out at this moment)
> ...



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000515816813.html 
AAEAL Official Store Offered Special Lucky Bag With Big Discount For Christmas/New Year Gift To Thanks For All Customers (11.90 USD)
GET THAT FRIGGIN CABLE NOW - before the offer runs out - lol 

(2-pin only in that variant)

option: A 1PCS 2pin Cable


----------



## Strat1117 (Jan 1, 2020)

Krassi said:


> Very nice!
> i will burn in and whatever my new one and then try to make a little comparison with 174,175 and the new one..
> not yet 2020 here in germany )
> 
> ...



I had a simple set of cables made for my 560s using mogami wire and Furutech connectors that do a very good job of allowing the bass to rumble. Also, I recommend trashing the focus earpads and getting an audeze style set - they will really let your sundaras sing (at least they did for my 560s).

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182764333555 (images you top)


----------



## Krassi

I got dekoni hybrids on my sundaras for comfort. I guess i wont do much with sundaras in a while after i get my sash tres.
Thanks for the info!

Ah does pads look like ZMF Eikon clones  .. i think i would go for ZMF pads if i get new ones...
Still i really like that bass thats more when it should be more. Jazz and classic Music sounds wonderful too.. Of course could be be pure imagination and i was to lazy to compare anything until now.


----------



## Dsnuts

Happy NEW YEARS!! Today starts out with a bang. 
ISN AG8 in the house connected to the newest of the new TRI I3 hybrid. 
ISN AG8 is the thickest pure silver cable I have ever seen. 8 cores but each core is got a lot of silver content. Will let you all know how it is once the sound settles. So far this combo sounds amazing.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans (Jan 1, 2020)

zachmal said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000515816813.html
> AAEAL Official Store Offered Special Lucky Bag With Big Discount For Christmas/New Year Gift To Thanks For All Customers (11.90 USD)
> GET THAT FRIGGIN CABLE NOW - before the offer runs out - lol
> 
> ...




Are you suggesting that the Hibuscus cable will be good for the V90? Or the AS06? How much does the cable usually cost?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 2, 2020)

So a bit more about these. The ISN AG8. These things are just amazing. They retail for $200 in any termination you want of course and is the newest flagship level cable from ISN. Can be bought on Penon audio web site. So what separates this particular cable with other silver cables I have owned.? For one these are a true pure silver cable and another aspect or design of the cables is how thick this cable is. I was surprised when I open the box and this cable is as thick as their C-16, H-16, S-16 cables and as you guys know those are some of the thickest cables around. I don't have any that are thicker than those actually.

I am not sure the sub core count but each core on these is thicker than your average 8 cores from EA for example. Much thicker, about twice as thick. Not only does the cable has some substance but what it does for sonics is amazing. I started to burn in my new TRi I3 the pic I posted previously using this cable. This morning I took a good listen to the phones and I was just amazed!

Sound is just so fluid. Mids to treble has a more silkier quality to it. Bass while tighter sounding also jumped up in texture and rumble in the sub regions. I never knew how good pure silver cables could be until cable 175 from EA and now these. I think the most crazy aspect about this cable and I don't know if it is due to how many cores it has but music sounds deeper, cleaner, better separated, has better precision, I have had a few cheaper silver cables in the past but none of those cables comes close to what these do. These things are amazing. I will write a full review about these soon but for now. Ya these are not cheap but I found out these can easily hang with any boutique level pure silver cables out on the market that cost 2X as much. I like these so much I am considering getting a 2 pin version.


----------



## Krassi

Very nice @Dsnuts !

Looks like both EA and ISN have some sick new stuff out that wrecks our wallets 
Its really hard to believe that pure silver can do this what you describe!
I have the 174 8core pure silver and 175 was a a difference in terms of bass..

I hope i can also get my hands on my TRI i3 that are handed over to last mile carrier.


----------



## zachmal

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Are you suggesting that the Hibuscus cable will be good for the V90? Or the AS06? How much does the cable usually cost?



close to 17-19 USD, the cable from Nicehck similar to it right now costs 34 USD last time I looked, a few days ago (if I remember correctly)


----------



## courierdriver

Krassi said:


> Actually for all my IEMs and headphones.. with Adapters from mmxc to 3,5mm and mini xlr.
> The stockcables that came with the IEMs ... ehh.. hmm.....no.. they made me look for something that looked not like a worn out hooker.
> 
> And compared to magical powerranger cables from the high end (price) cable thread this here is about getting all that chifi magic can offer you from cheap to not so cheap.
> ...


"Something that looks not like a worn out hooker". LMAO! That pretty much describes how most stock cables look like, that come with any iems that cost less than $200 US. Even more expensive earphones often tend to ship with sub par looking and/or quality cables. It's a huge pet peeve of mine.
There are plenty of nice looking, decently built cables on Aliexpress that can be had for about $25. Those cables could be bought for 1/4 of the price from the cable manufacturers,  and included in the box with the iems. And why do they always ship with a 3.5mm unbalanced plug? I get that it's the most universal connector...but why can't the cable be offered also in 2.5/4.4 balanced, when you buy a headphone? It doesn't seem to matter how much you spend on an iem...it almost always seems to come with an unbalanced 3.5 cable. A balanced cable should always be offered at no extra cost, IMHO.


----------



## ShinAyasaki (Jan 2, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> So a bit more about these. The ISN AG8. These things are just amazing. They retail for $200 in any termination you want of course and is the newest flagship level cable from ISN. Can be bought on Penon audio web site. So what separates this particular cable with other silver cables I have owned.? For one these are a true pure silver cable and another aspect or design of the cables is how thick this cable is. I was surprised when I open the box and this cable is as thick as their C-16, H-16, S-16 cables and as you guys know those are some of the thickest cables around. I don't have any that are thicker than those actually...



Do you feel like the midrange and bass got thinner with the AG8? with the size similar to their 16 series cable, do you feel inconvenient wearing them?(because I feel the C-16/H-16 is quite heavy sometimes). I'd be great if you can take some pics comparing the AG8's thickness with the other cables.

Thinking about getting some real good cable for the moondrop A8. Either reterminate my GS01, or get the AG8, or build one from these: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_53


----------



## Sunstealer

Krassi said:


> Very nice @Dsnuts !
> 
> Looks like both EA and ISN have some sick new stuff out that wrecks our wallets
> Its really hard to believe that pure silver can do this what you describe!
> ...



Can you elaborate on the bass differences between 174 and 175, please? I have 175 but an considering a pure silver cable.


----------



## Krassi

@Sunstealer ill do this on this weekend.. i wanted to give the new cable at least 50 hours of playing time before comparing.
A/B comparing with 174 will be most interesting.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 2, 2020)

ShinAyasaki said:


> Do you feel like the midrange and bass got thinner with the AG8? with the size similar to their 16 series cable, do you feel inconvenient wearing them?(because I feel the C-16/H-16 is quite heavy sometimes). I'd be great if you can take some pics comparing the AG8's thickness with the other cables.
> 
> Thinking about getting some real good cable for the moondrop A8. Either reterminate my GS01, or get the AG8, or build one from these: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_53



It is lighter than the 16 core ISN cables but just as thick. I think it is due to how thick the cable is. I have not noticed thinning of mid range. It does tighten the bass but I also notice higher quality for the bass. Better definition of overall sound is the best way to describe it. I am still burning in my Tri I3 but I will try the AG8 on some other earphones soon and will let you all know.


----------



## tmb821

Just picked up a tripowin c8 cable for my zs10 pro’s. Got it with the 2.5mm balanced end. Sounds fantastic. I’m not a big believer in cables making a difference, but this cable sounds great!


----------



## Dsnuts

Seems like you are now. If you get a new cable and it changes something about your phone you connect it to for the better. That is whole reason this thread exists.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 2, 2020)

This shows how thick the ISN AG8 is compared to their ISN C-16 as I was saying. Just as thick as their 16 core cables. I tried the cables on ISNs own H40 tonight. Damn folks. Sub bass rumble sounds even more textured to me with this cable. I know most guys think silver degrades bass somehow but I am just not hearing it with this cable. I don't know if it is due to the thickness but again sound has fullness that is unlike most silver cables I have heard. The best sense of depth and space as well.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> This shows how thick the ISN AG8 is compared to their ISN C-16 as I was saying. Just as thick as their 16 core cables. I tried the cables on ISNs own H40 tonight. Damn folks. Sub bass rumble sounds even more textured to me with this cable. I know most guys think silver degrades bass somehow but I am just not hearing it with this cable. I don't know if it is due to the thickness but again sound has fullness that is unlike most silver cables I have heard. The best sense of depth and space as well.


How's the flexibility of the Ag8, compared to the C16? I have the C16 on my KanasPro, but I find it a bit heavy and janky, compared to the softer, more flexible Nicehck C16-3 on my son's KXXS. Personally, I like how the Nicehck C16-3 coils up without any memory. Connectors seem to be a bit heavier and better quality than the ones on my ISN C16. Wondering if the silver Nicehck C16-1 would better fit my needs for my KanasPro? The ISN AG8 is also pretty pricey. Do you think it's worth the extra $?


----------



## Dsnuts

We are reaching in the $200 range in cables. Seems to be the magic mark for this thread. As you can see in this pic  For how thick it is it coils up fine. Is fairly soft so it isn't as stiff as the C-16 cables. It is a bulky cable but I am thinking these wont sound like they do if they were 4 core and even a dual core cable. These just sound different from other silver cables I have used in the past. This is something I am starting to understand about core thickness and how it translates to sonics. These do what pure silver does but so far I have not heard it thin out anything in the sonics. Fullness like the 16 ISN cables. But in pure silver form. I have a feeling ISN will be coming out with a super high end copper cable as well. Just a gut feeling. And probably a hybrid like the 175 EA cables. But with this thickness. 

Do I think these are worth it? Oh absolutely. These are now my bench mark cables in the price range. I can tell these ISN fellas are serious about their sound. H40 was the best in ears I have heard last year and now this cable. I have no idea what these guys are coming out with next but these guys are all about maximizing sonics.. It shows in their products.


----------



## ShinAyasaki (Jan 2, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


>



the strand is ****ing massive though, holy crap. I wonder if they're about 20~22AWG. With wire that thick, it's seem to be a more reasonable choice for them to release a 4 core version. Though, knowing the existence of the 8-core one, I probably not gonna get the 4 core version even if they have them for sale lol.

Btw, do you have any ideas about the connectors construction? not much info from its description, I guess they are just typical gold-plated brass


----------



## Dsnuts

It is of their design I will take a pick of the connectors. Very high quality connectors on these. The overall quality in general is amazing. Very boutique like. 

I got word that a similar cable  sold by a boutique brand will in deed cost double.


----------



## Dsnuts

This pic shows the ISN AG8 next to the C-16. Check out the thickness.


----------



## ShinAyasaki

Being pure silver with conductor this thick, litz or not-litz don't matter anymore IMO. Personally, mixing gold, palladium or whatever rare metal into the wire feels very snakeoiled to me. Those cables that sell for over a grand are ridiculous. I don't think you can get any better than this.


----------



## Dsnuts

As a cable believer. I have to agree. I am sure the higher end cables can sound great as they should but spending over $500 to over a grand on a cables to me is a bit ridiculous. I have easily spent $500 on cables but it happens to be over 20 pairs of cables for too many earphones than I can admit to having. 

I had a good buddy tell me he did a cable tour of them real fancy cables he got to hear. Also a follower of this thread. told me in a message that our cables we discover here sound almost the same. Lol. Yet folks will spend $500 plus on these boutique cables. 

I would personally put any of the Electro Acousti cables against any cables that come out of these so called boutique cable companies. These guys have a huge mark up on their cables. They gotta get their share. I think about $200 is my limit on cables. Anything over that price. Better have a nice hybrid in ears attached to it as well.


----------



## Krassi (Jan 3, 2020)

really 200-240 moneys is the sweat spot.. anything more and neighbor kids laugh at you.. because you were ripped off  and got not a single higher digit value..
Its really amazing how Olympic like competitive those Chinese manufacturers actually excel anything else on the market in pure performance but at a constant price..and i thing its some one-x man show small companies.. one guy knows the way( sounds so mandaloriaN..eh.. yeah..no)


Really those dull slowpoke other companies loose the race!.. and want 1k from you because the CNC'ed a ****ing ugly Separator or other stuff thats just cosmetics.. like painting the wheels of a car red.. that doesnt do crap.. subshit.. its red.. hurray.. ok..ehh.. . exactly.. i dont get the extra value of boutique crap any more..

i got 3 acousti ones and its a different experience and evolution in all of them..
og course i am drunken now.. jesus christ that i dont believe in ! but well the new one is amazing!!

 i just  dont get where we are heading now! Actually "more strands".. "more more".. "lets put this cable as a coating on that cable" ...

its kind of "increase it all.. more is better".. and i terms of my new one.. **** yeah!


----------



## RyuzakiL26 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi All, I keep on reading about these "balanced" cables, and it got me wondering if I'm missing a lot of tonal features from my TRN V90 and my upcoming Blon-03. I mainly use my OP 3T phone as my daily driver (Viper4Android+AINUR-NARSIL-MK-I software mod) and sometimes my PC (not a fan of any kind of ultra comfortable Headphones as they squeeze my head still) via the ancient FiiO E11 amp.

Is there a balanced cable that uses the 3.5mm terminal? Also, will I hear an improvement if I switch into using it?

Also, my take on these expensive cables is that since this thread is titled "Low end. Cheap. Generic. Otherwise bang for buck cable thread!" Maybe we should only post cables that are less than 50 USD? 

Since I cannot for that matter spend 100+ bucks for these snake oils. I do want to use snake oils though XD - for peace of mind and also for looks as well (I'm looking at you NiceHCK C13-1)

Cables that are priced at 100 USD and above are a nice business scam and should be forgotten from the Anals of Audiophiles XD


----------



## ShinAyasaki (Jan 3, 2020)

RyuzakiL26 said:


> Hi All, I keep on reading about these "balanced" cables, and it got me wondering if I'm missing a lot of tonal features from my TRN V90 and my upcoming Blon-03. I mainly use my OP 3T phone as my daily driver (Viper4Android+AINUR-NARSIL-MK-I software mod) and sometimes my PC (not a fan of any kind of ultra comfortable Headphones as they squeeze my head still) via the ancient FiiO E11 amp.
> 
> Is there a balanced cable that uses the 3.5mm terminal? Also, will I hear an improvement if I switch into using it?
> 
> ...



Balanced cables (2.5mm trrs/3.5mm trrs/4.4mm trrrs connector) only work on sources with balanced output.
A good balanced amp design can provide more power, better S/N and lower THD. Only the good one.
Not to be rude, but neither a cable nor a source will make any significant change on the BLON. Get a better iem.
This is also a bang for buck cable thread, so something like the AG8 still stands.
IMO a good litz 7n occ copper cable or a thick pure silver cable like the AG8 worth the pricetag over $100.
Cheers.


----------



## tmb821

not sure if this is the right thread. I’m looking for a 90 degree 2.5mm balanced adapter. I’m not a big fan of the way the plug sticks out when plugged into my es100 with a straight plug.


----------



## battosai

Need your help folks. I am an unlucky owner of the drop + JVC fdx1 and I am not blown away by them. They lack bass impact and after some cable rolling (tried isn h16 and cema 4 cores UPOCC copper, with my 2-pin to mmcx adapter) I can see a small increase in the bass department but I need some more slam. What's the best cable for "added bass definition" under $100?
Merci!


----------



## RyuzakiL26

ShinAyasaki said:


> Balanced cables (2.5mm trrs/3.5mm trrs/4.4mm trrrs connector) only work on sources with balanced output.
> A good balanced amp design can provide more power, better S/N and lower THD. Only the good one.
> Not to be rude, but neither a cable nor a source will make any significant change on the BLON. Get a better iem.
> This is also a bang for buck cable thread, so something like the AG8 still stands.
> ...



Nah, I think I'll pass searching for that "better Iem thing" as it's a fool's errand to spend 200+ for it and add another 200+ usd cable just for kicks - I've auditioned this kind of combo and my nicely cleaned earns didn't event noticed any improvement from my current setup. Our mind plays tricks whenever we spend something beyond the norm, everytime I hear someone "OMG this just puts a nice sound I never heard of from my stock cable a to z" I chuckle because they're now unconsciously defending their purchase - because snake oil is just around the corner. 

For me any cables that goes past the NiceHCK C16-1, C16-2, or C16-3, in terms of price - aren't worth it and they're the ultimate snake oil in my book. 

Anyway thanks for the info regarding this "balanced" thing, gonna audition this kind of setup if there's really an improvement in the SQ that's worth my hard earned cash.


----------



## audio123 (Feb 6, 2020)

Currently pairing ISN AG8 with Campfire Andromeda MW10 and colour me impressed. The ISN AG8 is currently ISN flagship cable with 8 cores and the material is silver. I hear better bass extension, more present & organic midrange & detailed yet smooth top end. It elevates the already immersive soundstage on the Andromeda MW10. Definitely the best ISN cable to date which comes as no surprise.


----------



## tmb821

RyuzakiL26 said:


> Nah, I think I'll pass searching for that "better Iem thing" as it's a fool's errand to spend 200+ for it and add another 200+ usd cable just for kicks - I've auditioned this kind of combo and my nicely cleaned earns didn't event noticed any improvement from my current setup. Our mind plays tricks whenever we spend something beyond the norm, everytime I hear someone "OMG this just puts a nice sound I never heard of from my stock cable a to z" I chuckle because they're now unconsciously defending their purchase - because snake oil is just around the corner.
> 
> For me any cables that goes past the NiceHCK C16-1, C16-2, or C16-3, in terms of price - aren't worth it and they're the ultimate snake oil in my book.
> 
> Anyway thanks for the info regarding this "balanced" thing, gonna audition this kind of setup if there's really an improvement in the SQ that's worth my hard earned cash.



I just switched to a balanced setup for my zs10 pro’s. I went with a tripowin c8 balanced cable, $29.00 on amazon. Using the es100, I can’t say if it was the cable, or the switch to balanced, but I am definitely noticing a difference in sq.


----------



## tmb821




----------



## Cevisi

tmb821 said:


> I just switched to a balanced setup for my zs10 pro’s. I went with a tripowin c8 balanced cable, $29.00 on amazon. Using the es100, I can’t say if it was the cable, or the switch to balanced, but I am definitely noticing a difference in sq.


A bit off both


----------



## ShinAyasaki

RyuzakiL26 said:


> Nah, I think I'll pass searching for that "better Iem thing" as it's a fool's errand to spend 200+ for it and add another 200+ usd cable just for kicks - I've auditioned this kind of combo and my nicely cleaned earns didn't event noticed any improvement from my current setup.



I mean, if you didn't hear the difference between IEMs, different cables don't matter then. To each his own.


----------



## Sebastiaan156

Comming back to my cheap 2.5 trrs FAAEL 4c cable which I don't like to much before hearing it.

I'm taking my words back, for the 15 euro this cable is really great, looks good, sounds good.
Can't compair them as this is balanced vs my other unbalanced cables that won't fit the dc01.

Removed the ear hooks and now they fit my needs will order a nother one because I don't have enough balanced cabels.

New look for the cable:



In combination with the dc01 the trn sounds a little richer compaired to the kbear on the meizu HiFi dac.


 

Thickness wise the cable is as thick or thicker than the kbear 16c


 


 

They both are flexible when you try to roll them so this is good too, only after the split the FAAEL does not really play nice.


 

The FAAEL has a lot of memory in the cable tho, after the above picture I put them straight on the table and see here the result:


 

But for 15 euro I won't complain and use this a work horse . Not afraid to get it between a jacket zipper or even get a cigarette spark on then. This cable sounds good and is kind of rugged.

My CCA C10 and Ikkio OH1 will get their own pair


----------



## Dsnuts

battosai said:


> Need your help folks. I am an unlucky owner of the drop + JVC fdx1 and I am not blown away by them. They lack bass impact and after some cable rolling (tried isn h16 and cema 4 cores UPOCC copper, with my 2-pin to mmcx adapter) I can see a small increase in the bass department but I need some more slam. What's the best cable for "added bass definition" under $100?
> Merci!



Best cables for bass end happens to be NiceHCK Oalloy cables but now cost $125 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It seems the FDX1 is not your signature. No cable is gonna drastically change the tuning on a phone. Will increase bass perception but your actually better off EQing or adding bass boost. I say cut your losses and sell em off. The FDX1 is mostly a neutrally tuned earphone anyhow. Your better off getting something like the less expensive TRI I3 which has really good sub bass and you can get a nice cable on top of it for the price of the FDX1. I would sell it off and be done with. .


----------



## battosai

Dsnuts said:


> Best cables for bass end happens to be NiceHCK Oalloy cables but now cost $125
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard some encouraging improvements with the cable swaps so I am not giving up yet. Doing some cooking on them now. Will decide by the end of next week.


----------



## Aguilareric

What would be a good cheap 3.5mm cable for the fiio fh5? The stock one is good but I don't like the earguides too much and the mmcx connector moves around too much


----------



## CobraMan

battosai said:


> I heard some encouraging improvements with the cable swaps so I am not giving up yet. Doing some cooking on them now. Will decide by the end of next week.


I also bought the JVC FDX1 and using them with both the cable 053 and NiceHCK C16-3 - very subtle differences between these cables to my ears.  The real improvement in bass for me came with a judicious use of EQ - really woke them up for me.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Dsnuts

I like how the H-16 expands the sound signature in depth and stage which has an added effect of increasing the bass end too. I just did a head to head comparison of the stock cable to the H-16 and I cant use the stock cable after using the H-16 on it


----------



## CobraMan

Dsnuts said:


> I like how the H-16 expands the sound signature in depth and stage which has an added effect of increasing the bass end too. I just did a head to head comparison of the stock cable to the H-16 and I cant use the stock cable after using the H-16 on it


I never even tried the stock cables - went right to the balanced cables noted above.  The combination of DX220/AMP8EX/FDX1/NiceHCK cables = musical bliss!!!

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Dsnuts

Agreed going balance helps with that stage expansion. Usually adds some extra power when going balanced so will help with more bass and stage perception there.


----------



## prionsarebad (Jan 5, 2020)

After purchasing several upgrade cables, including the CEMA RX series, I have come to the conclusion that pure copper is my personal sonic preference for now (because i prefer Nicehck C16-3 to the CEMA RX).

With that in mind there are a couple of nice-looking copper cables due to go on sale soon on AE. I would like to purchase one of them and I was wondering if anyone owns either of these or could advise on which they think is the "better" quality. The **** is occ and slightly more expensive and I think it's 2 pin connectors might be slightly better quality. Thank you in advance!

￡29.72 61%OFF | 8 Core 7N Single Crystal Copper Cable Taiwan Import 2.5/3.5/4.4mm Balanced Cable With MMCX Connector For KZAS10 ZS10 ZST



￡25.78 73%OFF | OFHC 24 AWG 6N High Purity Copper Cable 2.5/3.5/4.4mm Balanced Cable With MMCX/2PIN/QDC For BL-03 BLON ZS10 PRO ZSX C12 BA5


Edited: to remove banned seller I was unaware of.


----------



## ShinAyasaki (Jan 4, 2020)

prionsarebad said:


> After purchasing several upgrade cables, including the CEMA RX series, I have come to the conclusion that pure copper is my personal sonic preference for now (because i prefer Nicehck C16-3 to the CEMA RX).
> 
> With that in mind there are a couple of nice-looking copper cables due to go on sale soon on AE. I would like to purchase one of them and I was wondering if anyone owns either of these or could advise on which they think is the "better" quality. The **** is occ and slightly more expensive and I think it's 2 pin connectors might be slightly better quality. Thank you in advance!
> 
> ...



I highly doubt that the copper purity on those are any true at all. I'd say your best best is the ISN C4, but it costs almost twice the price of those.

Anyway, I actually prefer the 6N cable better. the one with those Taiwanese mmcx connectors is pretty neat, and 6N OFHC sounds more believable lol.


----------



## jithu215

Got my new kbear 4 core 7n cables.Looks and feels premium.Cable is very thick and massive than in the pictures.unfortunately couldnt test the sound quality because my tin t4 left earpiece is not workibg now.For $36 this is a steal.Like @Dsnuts said i hope this is a rebranded nicehck c4 1 cable.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 5, 2020)

Some one messed up. That cable should not be at that price. lol. You got a deal as it looks exactly like the NiceHCK C4-1 cables. However description of the Kbear cables says it is crystal copper. When you use that cable if you feel tonality warms up the sonics a touch I bet it is only copper and not silver coated UPOCC like the NiceHCK version. Could be the reason why they are cheaper. But who knows. No one is gonna slice open them cables to find out. In any case they look like good cables to me. I would be happy with that find.


----------



## RyuzakiL26

TRN V90 using the NiceHCK C16-1 and Blon BL03 using the C16-3. 

I must say, these are superb bang for the buck cables I've owned and will not bother to purchase any cables that go past their price range. The SQ these two provides are enough for my hearing tastes, and they now prevent me from purchasing snake oils and other iems that aren't worth my hard earned though sweat and blood - cash. XD


----------



## prionsarebad

Dsnuts said:


> Agreed going balance helps with that stage expansion. Usually adds some extra power when going balanced so will help with more bass and stage perception there.



Noob question, I know....but just to clarify before I place an order today....I presume a balanced cable will only give you better sound stage perception *if* you are using a balanced output amp? and if I am running from my phone (albeit LG V50) there will be no signal/sound difference betweem balanced and unbalanced cables? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShinAyasaki

prionsarebad said:


> Noob question, I know....but just to clarify before I place an order today....I presume a balanced cable will only give you better sound stage perception *if* you are using a balanced output amp? and if I am running from my phone (albeit LG V50) there will be no signal/sound difference betweem balanced and unbalanced cables? Thanks in advance.


Im using the G8 thinQ, so it suppose to sound the same with your V50. They only have unbalanced/single end TRS 3.5mm output


----------



## TLDRonin

Is the ISN C4 the same as the 090 cable from NICEHCK? 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000097502378.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.3ea13c00tMKmFz&mp=1


----------



## Dsnuts

prionsarebad said:


> Noob question, I know....but just to clarify before I place an order today....I presume a balanced cable will only give you better sound stage perception *if* you are using a balanced output amp? and if I am running from my phone (albeit LG V50) there will be no signal/sound difference betweem balanced and unbalanced cables? Thanks in advance.



I buy all my cables in 2.5mm balanced and if I have a source with only 3.5 out like my IFI Black label amp. I use a female 2.5mm adapter that ends with a 3.5mm single end AKA pigtail adapter.  Most of my sources has 2.5mm out so this is the most logical method of buying cables for me. Balanced cables are only usable on balanced sources. But have the added benefit of becoming single ended using an adapter. You can't go the opposite way however. 



TLDRonin said:


> Is the ISN C4 the same as the 090 cable from NICEHCK?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000097502378.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.3ea13c00tMKmFz&mp=1



Not the same cable. similar material but not the same.


----------



## Mitch_maio

Any suggestions for 2pin and/or mmcx cables with L-shaped 2.5mm trrs plug please? Thank you in advance!


----------



## TLDRonin

Dsnuts said:


> I buy all my cables in 2.5mm balanced and if I have a source with only 3.5 out like my IFI Black label amp. I use a female 2.5mm adapter that ends with a 3.5mm single end AKA pigtail adapter.  Most of my sources has 2.5mm out so this is the most logical method of buying cables for me. Balanced cables are only usable on balanced sources. But have the added benefit of becoming single ended using an adapter. You can't go the opposite way however.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the same cable. similar material but not the same.


Have you tried the 090? I like the aesthetic look of it more than the 196 so I’m leaning forwards it


----------



## Sebastiaan156

After the issues with Cema they offered me a 30% discount on a replacement cable.

Orderd a new RX series with no ear hooks and some where else on alie mmcx to 3.5 araptors to hook up the HE4xx on balanced.

Shame I can't try the x2hr and hd599 on balanced with the dc01


----------



## McArooni

My only beef with the Trn V90 (after changing eartips) was the cable that felt rather uncomfortable above my ear. I was also slightly annoyed by the color pattern: black cable, royal blue iem and transparent+yellow eartips was a bit meh. Now with the Trn T3 silver cable the whole kit looks much nicer, feels better on my ears and I also find it much easier to handle (less tangling).


----------



## Sebastiaan156

McArooni said:


> My only beef with the Trn V90 (after changing eartips) was the cable that felt rather uncomfortable above my ear. I was also slightly annoyed by the color pattern: black cable, royal blue iem and transparent+yellow eartips was a bit meh. Now with the Trn T3 silver cable the whole kit looks much nicer, feels better on my ears and I also find it much easier to handle (less tangling).



Show uss the result


----------



## ShinAyasaki

So I got some problem with my MMCX ISN S4 cable. The ring on right mmcx connector is noticeably thicker than the one on the right side, making it very difficult to plug in/plug out IEMs (the left side works fine). I actually worry that it may damage the mmcx female on my IEMs. I just reported back to them so maybe they can let ISN know about it. Not like I was being pissed and asking for a refund or anything. A day later, Penon rep asked me for the picture. I sent them one.

 
And this is a reply


 

I don't really get what they were saying but it sounds like they just told me to fix it myself. 
Not like I'm not gonna buy from penon anymore or whatsoever, just dealing with their customer service is kinda painful sometimes.
Last time I asked them about their Penon Orbit cable; gauge thickness, material purity, mmcx connector material and solder type. At least they let me know about about the purity and solder type lol.


----------



## McArooni

Sebastiaan156 said:


> Show uss the result



Will do when I'm home!


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Jan 7, 2020)

Which cable is best for the drop fdx1? I have been recommended the isn h16 and s16 and am looking into the isn S4 aswell but would like a few more opinions as I never have bought cables. I am after a bit more body and soundstage without compromising on clarity and detail that's why I would prefer not to add much warmth. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. My budget is £60.


----------



## subwoof3r

Nabillion_786 said:


> Which cable is best for the drop fdx1? I have been recommended the isn h16 and s16 and am looking into the isn S4 aswell but would like a few more opinions as I never have bought cables. I am after a bit more body and soundstage without compromising on clarity and detail that's why I would prefer not to add much warmth. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. My budget is £60.


The S4 cable then could be a good choice then, but since I recently acquired 175, I can say S4 begin to takes some dirt now, lol!
Compared to S4, 175 has much better clarity and details (where S4 feels a bit smoothered in high freqs), much better soundstage (deeper and larger), while I enjoy mids on both cables.
I also much prefer the rumble and bass quality (not quantity) of the 175 over the S4.
The only cons is that 175 is a bit more pricey over the S4, but sometimes its better to add some $$ for best results and be more satisfied with time (especially since a cable is a sustainable purchase)


----------



## Jamesjohnpauldavidsomchai

Krassi said:


> @Sunstealer ill do this on this weekend.. i wanted to give the new cable at least 50 hours of playing time before comparing.
> A/B comparing with 174 will be most interesting.



Hey man, any updates on the comparison between the xs series cable and the 175/174?
I'm deciding between the 175 and the xs series cable so I'm very interested to hear your thoughts on them.


----------



## Krassi

not yet. had to prepare a big presentation for tomorrow. zero sleep .. will do soon.


----------



## baconcow

Lots of nice cables, in this thread. Most recent ones seem to be mainly for IEMs. Still looking for a 4.4mm balanced cable for my HD6xx. I don't mind the ones at Lunashops, but they are almost all 1.2m. Are there any other recommendations? Does anyone here have a 4.4mm balanced cable for their HD600/HD650/HD6xx? I like the look of the 8 core and 16 core ISN cables, but they don't appear to be for my headphone type. Anything similar? Thanks.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Thanks


subwoof3r said:


> The S4 cable then could be a good choice then, but since I recently acquired 175, I can say S4 begin to takes some dirt now, lol!
> Compared to S4, 175 has much better clarity and details (where S4 feels a bit smoothered in high freqs), much better soundstage (deeper and larger), while I enjoy mids on both cables.
> I also much prefer the rumble and bass quality (not quantity) of the 175 over the S4.
> The only cons is that 175 is a bit more pricey over the S4, but sometimes its better to add some $$ for best results and be more satisfied with time (especially since a cable is a sustainable purchase)


 Thanks alot!  Also do the cables add smoothness? I enjoy the stock cable in the sense that its lively without warmth but when I put on the toneking t4 cable the sound was more fuller, bassy and larger stage but that slight warmth is something that slightly bores me and keeps me less engaged.


----------



## subwoof3r (Jan 8, 2020)

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thanks alot!  Also do the cables add smoothness? I enjoy the stock cable in the sense that its lively without warmth but when I put on the toneking t4 cable the sound was more fuller, bassy and larger stage but that slight warmth is something that slightly bores me and keeps me less engaged.


S4 is definitely smoother than 175, I would say this last is more "technical", feels much higher-end (sonically speaking) than S4.
About warmness, its hard to say, I would say they are almost identical in this domain (bass freqs are interprated differently, so difficult to really judge), but I would say that S4 is very slightly more warm to my ears, while 175 is sounding a little more "dark" due to the huge soundstage of UP-OCC.
I still think you really should give a try to 175 (if you can)


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Jan 8, 2020)

The 175 cable I will definitely get my hands on in due time as it is a little pricey for me right now but is really intriguing.

@Dsnuts I greatly appreciate your help with recommending the isn cables but if it isn't too much to ask could you please compare the isn S4 and the isn s16 cable with the fdx1 iem? It would be great if you could note down the difference of soundstage and clarity in particular. This would really save me the time and money from cable rolling.

Also do the S4 and s16 cable improve on soundstage, clarity and detail over the stock cable? I am more focused on soundstage, clarity, detail and a lively sound that's why I do not want the warmer h16. My toneking t4 cable helped with the stage but there was some smearing on the mids and I ultimately preferred the more cleaner and precise stock sound.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 8, 2020)

Just tried the S-16 and the S4 on the FDX1. S-16 I think is what your looking for. Both of these cables add better detail retrieval over the stock cable. Adds a touch of shimmer to the treble the S4 especially. The S-16 is the way to go as it also increases the sound to have a bit more depth too vs the S4. Fuller more expansive sounding with that added detail. It sounds like what your looking for.  S4 has the leg up on detail and sounds like it has a touch more width of stage but that is due to the notes not being as full sounding.

As I posted earlier I prefer the H-16 since it is the most musical sounding on the FDX1. S-16 bass isnt as full sounding but you get some added detail to the sound which is a good trade off. You want a lively sound but adds a bit of stage and depth go for the S-16. It is what your looking for. Get it in balanced too if you can go balanced. Will help with the stage aspect as well.

If your looking for the best detail out of the 3 cables the S4 is that but doesn't have the fullness of sound like the other 2 cables. I feel all 3 cables expand the stage vs stock cables the thicker H16 has a good balance between fullness and a balanced sound with the best bass response. S-16 adds a bit more toward mids and treble but again adds that fullness to the sonics, The S4 is all about the detail and treble extension. Clarity is the best with the S4.


----------



## radarnigz5

finally got my 175 after a month


----------



## Nabillion_786

Dsnuts said:


> Just tried the S-16 and the S4 on the FDX1. S-16 I think is what your looking for. Both of these cables add better detail retrieval over the stock cable. Adds a touch of shimmer to the treble the S4 especially. The S-16 is the way to go as it also increases the sound to have a bit more depth too vs the S4. Fuller more expansive sounding with that added detail. It sounds like what your looking for.  S4 has the leg up on detail and sounds like it has a touch more width of stage but that is due to the notes not being as full sounding.
> 
> As I posted earlier I prefer the H-16 since it is the most musical sounding on the FDX1. S-16 bass isnt as full sounding but you get some added detail to the sound which is a good trade off. You want a lively sound but adds a bit of stage and depth go for the S-16. It is what your looking for. Get it in balanced too if you can go balanced. Will help with the stage aspect as well.
> 
> If your looking for the best detail out of the 3 cables the S4 is that but doesn't have the fullness of sound like the other 2 cables. I feel all 3 cables expand the stage vs stock cables the thicker H16 has a good balance between fullness and a balanced sound with the best bass response. S-16 adds a bit more toward mids and treble but again adds that fullness to the sonics, The S4 is all about the detail and treble extension. Clarity is the best with the S4.


Thanks ever soo much for this detailed response I am highly greatful for your time and help and helping me make a choice! The s16 cable it is then.


----------



## maricius

radarnigz5 said:


> finally got my 175 after a month



May I ask what case you are using for your IEMs?


----------



## subwoof3r

radarnigz5 said:


> finally got my 175 after a month


Looking good with wood components, it match the copper wires perfectly, good choice
Hows your first impressions with this 175 cable?


----------



## superuser1

Sonically what's the difference between the two:



              AND


----------



## maricius

Interesting how their top of the line XS series does not use UP-OCC in favour of the single crystal electroplated silver. I would like to know more about these. Additionally, I notice that 175 does not have UP-OCC on its title.

Does anyone know anything about these?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000398200301.html – This looks to be the same as 175 but without Litz?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000398200301.html – This one looks really pricy for a 4-core

I'm doing my research currently to see what cable upgrades I should get for my Sony IER-M7s. I'm a bit worried as well as the MMCX port of the Sony is recessed. The M7 uses an SPC cable as stock so would that mean getting an EA SPC cable would be the best option for not changing the sound signature? Would the 175 which is silver + copper make the sound brighter?

Also, I've read some of the impressions on how thicker/more core cables increase the fullness of the sound. Would you say the same between 4 core/8 core EA cables if used single-ended?


----------



## radarnigz5

subwoof3r said:


> Looking good with wood components, it match the copper wires perfectly, good choice
> Hows your first impressions with this 175 cable?



CLEANER!

after hours with it, the decay is sooo good, fully bodied

the m11 pro made some of the cymbals at the back, some at the front, back cymbals seems rolling off, but with 175 it isnt already, its just at the back and clearer

i can switch off EQ and there's just a little difference between eq'd and not, unlike spc which is dull without eq


----------



## radarnigz5

maricius said:


> May I ask what case you are using for your IEMs?



its a locally made one here in Manila, PH... the store selling it called Urban Audiophile


----------



## adgun

@maricius

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000398200301.html
it differ from 175 cables , 175 cable using au-ag wire, it differ from pure silver, it maybe he uses that one called 100% sterling silver ones


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Jan 10, 2020)

@Dsnuts my isn s16 is on the way thanks to you!  Also, when you did your cable rolling with the fdx1 did the 175 cable get part of the rotation? Honestly, I felt it was bit too expensive for me but after going through this thread today I am starting to feel like this cable is a must. In all honesty do you think this 175 cable is suited for this iem? as you are the only the person with the fdx1 that I know of that also actually believes in cable enhancements. I don't mind going big this time if it really changes the sound to my preference. My only concern was when one person said everything sounds clear and 'very gentle', I hope its not the latter as my tanchjim oxygen also suffered from this type of sound which was simply unengaging for me.


----------



## Benno1988

Decent all copper cable to suit Sony Z1R headphones? Get a bit lost trying to sift through all the recommendations and sellers.


----------



## genck

nvm


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 10, 2020)

Nabillion_786 said:


> @Dsnuts my isn s16 is on the way thanks to you!  Also, when you did your cable rolling with the fdx1 did the 175 cable get part of the rotation? Honestly, I felt it was bit too expensive for me but after going through this thread today I am starting to feel like this cable is a must. In all honesty do you think this 175 cable is suited for this iem? as you are the only the person with the fdx1 that I know of that also actually believes in cable enhancements. I don't mind going big this time if it really changes the sound to my preference. My only concern was when one person said everything sounds clear and 'very gentle', I hope its not the latter as my tanchjim oxygen also suffered from this type of sound which was simply unengaging for me.



So I havent tried 175 cable on the FDX1 yet but I did try my ISN Ag8 just now and while the higher end cables will show greater detail to your sonics. Here is where I am gonna suggest. If you have $180 to spend, I think you did just fine getting the S-16 for your FDX1. IT is not too far off from the $200 ISN AG8,. Sure the AG8 has even better detail from the phones I will try 175 later and since that cable is half pure silver I have a good idea of how it should affect the FDX1. It will make them sound better for certain but

Forget that. This is what you and everyone reading this thread should put your money into.





ISN H40. Get yourself a more dynamic hybrid earphone. In all honesty while the FDX1 is a good phone imo. They have nothing on these earphones. ISN H40 has quickly become one of my favorite earphones.

To me unless you want to spend another $200ish on a phone just to try n improve it. Makes no sense cus you can get a phone that is more dynamic. Has a much greater sense of space and stage with greater depth. Much more dynamic in every sense of the word with one of the best bass mids and treble for the cash you can spend money on. Read up on these. I am all about getting the most value for the cash. You want value. Get one of these instead. Oh and it so happens to come with one of ISNs best cables of all time. Their S8 Which actually matches up really well with the FDX1.

Be happy with the S-16 on your FDX1. I have them in my ears as I am typing with the FDX1. Now I do have the mid filter in my FDX1 as a frame of reference.  I will let you know later on how the 175 will be. IMO I bet it is the H40 your looking for. Lol.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Dsnuts said:


> So I havent tried 175 cable on the FDX1 yet but I did try my ISN Ag8 just now and while the higher end cables will show greater detail to your sonics. Here is where I am gonna suggest. If you have $180 to spend, I think you did just fine getting the S-16 for your FDX1. IT is not too far off from the $200 ISN AG8,. Sure the AG8 has even better detail from the phones I will try 175 later and since that cable is half pure silver I have a good idea of how it should affect the FDX1. It will make them sound better for certain but
> 
> Forget that. This is what you and everyone reading this thread should put your money into.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot dsnuts you are just an amazing person around here on headfi! Knowing me I would have bought 10 different cables before I eventually ended up with the s16. LOL. But honestly the main reason I don't want to buy another hybrid or ba is because after rotating through millions of these similar earphones I do not feel the coherence of the drivers which completely puts me off and the Ba tone for me sounds really fake which takes away from the enjoyment factor. Unless the h40 is an expectation in these cases then I could go for them but after wasting tons of money I eventually figured that a solid single DD was the way to go. DD drivers for me sound very real but usually lack technical performance, however, with the fdx1 it has ticked all my boxes apart from stage and slightly more thickness.

Your 175 cable on the fdx1 would be a very interesting read aswell.


----------



## maricius

adgun said:


> @maricius
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000398200301.html
> it differ from 175 cables , 175 cable using au-ag wire, it differ from pure silver, it maybe he uses that one called 100% sterling silver ones




I noticed that too aside from the lack of litz but forgot to note it in my post! Interesting since they're priced similarly and also marked as part of the MS series like the 175. Also based on the picture, I did make an error. These ones do have litz but yeah the Au-Ag vs 100% Ag is the difference.


----------



## Robius

Anyone tried these? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32982644825.html

Connectors looks cooler than most IMO.


----------



## Krassi

well on my drunken A/B/C testing yesterday i really think the only thing that matters is "pure silver or not"... 175 and my new one where not the same but not totally different... The pure silver one 174 is another thing.. well not sure but i had no impressions of something different totally tired and with some red wine on my new out of box KB tri i3.... those are really pleasant! ... i really got asshooked on that thick ISN A8 super Silver... yeah.. ****...  i guess this will be on my "waste money" list...anyway. those cables are still in a OK price range but you have Built Qaulity and pleasure that no meth hooker Stock cable will ever give you.. those are so "ehhhh whwwwheehh iit has super aids and will reproduc e.. Hans please kill it with fire"... UAHAhhh that tri i3 had such a piece of crap cable  .. it will ruin everything ... you think you headphones are some heroin hooker that will.... do anything for the next shot (that was the most diplomatic thing i could call it)


----------



## fokta (Jan 10, 2020)

superuser1 said:


> Sonically what's the difference between the two:
> 
> AND



Its going to be quite challenging to get and AB ing the same UP-OCC material but different litz type...

take these as grain of salt, I tried Satin cable Griffin, and compare to 165.
Beside dark background, which is that's why Litz purpose too. the Mid bass thighter, and sub bass clearer.
And I find my 165 have a bit wider Soundstage and separation...
All by small marginal and can be neglected...


----------



## zachmal

Robius said:


> Anyone tried these? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32982644825.html
> 
> Connectors looks cooler than most IMO.



according to the shop, it's litz structure

nice find 

that 22AWG really tickles my curiosity


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 10, 2020)

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks a lot dsnuts you are just an amazing person around here on headfi! Knowing me I would have bought 10 different cables before I eventually ended up with the s16. LOL. But honestly the main reason I don't want to buy another hybrid or ba is because after rotating through millions of these similar earphones I do not feel the coherence of the drivers which completely puts me off and the Ba tone for me sounds really fake which takes away from the enjoyment factor. Unless the h40 is an expectation in these cases then I could go for them but after wasting tons of money I eventually figured that a solid single DD was the way to go. DD drivers for me sound very real but usually lack technical performance, however, with the fdx1 it has ticked all my boxes apart from stage and slightly more thickness.
> 
> Your 175 cable on the fdx1 would be a very interesting read aswell.



175 cable on the FDX1.  Has probably the widest stage. Detail is excellent but what the S-16 does for the FDX1 is give it some girth with the stage. 175 gives it the best precision and probably the cleanest sound out of all my cables. But once you go back to the S-16. It immediately ads more fullness of sound while retaining just a wide a stage. Sound separation is where the 175 cables excel. Detail might not be the best with the S16 but it isn't lacking in that department either.

I am a firm believer in cable synergy with the phone it is attached to.. 175 is one of the very best sonically balanced cables while having a black space to work with and the detail of that silver that makes up for half the cable. Just because a cable is "higher end" however doesn't mean it will synergize the best with a given phone. I use my 175 cable on my Andromeda S. It jives with that phone like none other. 175 cable gives one of the best sense of width of stage but not the best for fullness of sound. Here is where the AG8 ISN silver cables is one up on the 175. Those cables give some of the best fullness of sound for a pure silver cable I have ever used and those actually has a wider stage vs the 175 cables as well. I noticed this when I attached it to the Andromeda S.

I think while the 175 gives out an excellent sense of sound separation due to that black space noticeable only when using this cable and texture of the sound is one of the best but it has a tendency to neutralize a sonic profile giving a broader width of sound.. I noticed this when trying it on my Solaris as well. So while it sounds great on the FDX1 I actually like the S-16 more on it. Since it gives the sound some meat to work with. Is the 175 cable worth buying. Ya I think so. It is worth owning a set to use on your phones when you want to inject some better technicalities to a sonic profile. I think you would be happy with the 175 cable on the FXD1. However the S-16 on the phones is no joke either and for not much money so I would try those first and see how you like it.

Funny thing is while I actually like the even fuller sounding H-16 on the FDX1. I started listening to the S-16 cable on it more since I have been comparing the 2. Now I don't know which cable I prefer now. Lol. Good problem to have.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Dsnuts said:


> 175 cable on the FDX1.  Has probably the widest stage. Detail is excellent but what the S-16 does for the FDX1 is give it some girth with the stage. 175 gives it the best precision and probably the cleanest sound out of all my cables. But once you go back to the S-16. It immediately ads more fullness of sound while retaining just a wide a stage. Sound separation is where the 175 cables excel. Detail might not be the best with the S16 but it isn't lacking in that department either.
> 
> I am a firm believer in cable synergy with the phone it is attached to.. 175 is one of the very best sonically balanced cables while having a black space to work with and the detail of that silver that makes up for half the cable. Just because a cable is "higher end" however doesn't mean it will synergize the best with a given phone. I use my 175 cable on my Andromeda S. It jives with that phone like none other. 175 cable gives one of the best sense of width of stage but not the best for fullness of sound. Here is where the AG8 ISN silver cables is one up on the 175. Those cables give some of the best fullness of sound for a pure silver cable I have ever used and those actually has a wider stage vs the 175 cables as well. I noticed this when I attached it to the Andromeda S.
> 
> ...


Thanks ever soo much! This thread will be a great read to all fdx1 owners especially the ones that are suffering from all the problems surrounding it. After reading all that I think I might skip the 175 cable and in the future save up for the ag8 cable. I also require meatiness in my sound and if the ag8 cable does everything like the 175 plus with that extra heft then I feel crazy enough In saying that a £200 cable may actually be worth it.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 10, 2020)

I am lucky to own both but let me put it this way. I like the AG8 so much I got a 2 pin version I just got today actually. Lol

The thing is guys are either believers of cables or think cables do nothing for your earphones. Sound science guys wont peep into this thread as I will kick them in the nutz. I hate it when someone tells me I am full of poo because cables make no difference in sonics.

Ya and this is me connecting and disconnecting using the same earphone with the same source. Sometimes going back n forth several times to hear the differences. Truth is cables do make a difference. I only wish they didn't cus that would have saved me a grip of cash.

Here is one that will really make the sound science guys cringe. SO I happen to have a brand new AG8. Sill sealed in the box. I have a well burned in AG8 now has at least 100 plus hours of use on it. Question is does use of a pure silver cable matter? I intend to find out. I have an mmcx adapter I can use on my 2 pin version. I am going to go back n forth with 2 AG8s to find out if there is any differences in a burned in pure silver cable and one that is fresh out of the box.. Stay tuned..


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> I am lucky to own both but let me put it this way. I like the AG8 so much I got a 2 pin version I just got today actually. Lol
> 
> The thing is guys are either believers of cables or think cables do nothing for your earphones. Sound science guys wont peep into this thread as I will kick them in the nutz. I hate it when someone tells me I am full of poo because cables make no difference in sonics.
> 
> ...


You show em, bro! Kick em in the nutz! And let us all know your findings...please! I also hear differences between cables (and have done so for 40 years into audio). Me, I don't care what the science guys say. Measurements are tools...but they don't tell the whole story.


----------



## ShinAyasaki

Dsnuts said:


> I am lucky to own both but let me put it this way. I like the AG8 so much I got a 2 pin version I just got today actually. Lol
> 
> The thing is guys are either believers of cables or think cables do nothing for your earphones. Sound science guys wont peep into this thread as I will kick them in the nutz. I hate it when someone tells me I am full of poo because cables make no difference in sonics.
> 
> ...



So now you're having 2 AG8 cables? take em apart and make an AG16 cable, and tell me how good it make the H40 sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh hey. I just realized it will be Chinese New years soon. That means. Aliexpress sales time again. Lol. Stuff is on sale right now.


----------



## RyuzakiL26 (Jan 11, 2020)

This thread is becoming unrealistic, and completely disregards the title of the thread. Any uninformed individual will be fooled into buying these expensive cables, just because some esteemed individuals says so. If you are a wise person, and there's a shop where you can audition it, then please try it first, compare it with the cheap and recommended ones (mentioned from this thread) - before jumping into any conclusion, and disturbing your wallet. 

For me, any cables that exceeds the 150+USD are pure snake oils. And should be purchased only if they look good (ala jewelry) - if you're into that kind of thing. Otherwise, spend that change to an higher end IEM or Tips - that gives out something which you can hear.


----------



## ShinAyasaki

> Low end.* Cheap. *Generic.* Otherwise bang for buck *cable thread



cheap and bang of buck are also subjective if you ask me. Might as well just  protest to remove cable 175, 170, 133,... from the OP and change the thread's name into "non-snakeoil under $100 cables".


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 11, 2020)

Woe my man. This thread is an open minded forum. I would say 90% of my cables are under $100 so I am with you there. Though I have to say unless you have used these higher end cables. I wouldn't call them snake oil. Like all good things in life. Higher end stuff cost money.  I get what your saying but your saying this to the guy that started this thread. I will say cheaper cables gets very close to the higher end ones. I said this before and I will say it again. Best bang for buck cables are in the $25-$70 range of cables. The ones above that price all add a bit of extra something to the sonics you cant get from sub $100 cables. 

I have nothing under $100 that sound like my Oalloy UPOCC, My Electro Acousti and ISN AG8 cables. These cables cost this much for a reason and not just because they look nicer. I mentioned in an earlier post $200ish is my tipping point anything above that for me personally is a bit much. I would rather spend on nice earphones.

Speaking of Oalloy. It seems the cables have increased in popularity. They are sold out of them. Will have to ask Jim if they plan on getting more.


----------



## maricius

@Dsnuts Have you ever compared 4 core vs 8 core of the same cable? Particularly single-ended? I'm thinking of picking up the 175 for my M7 but I'm not sure what added benefits there will be!


----------



## adgun

@Dsnuts : just dont forget, plugs (gold/rho) and tin solder also affect on the sound quality it may sound fuller, warmer or brighter.
i havent tried that prebuild cable 175, but i bought few meters and rebuild it here

just info, am using ath r70x.
it doesnt change the sonic at all, but instead it improves well on their overall frequencies, make it easier to listen

the cable itself is good

@maricius
let me told you one thing
that au ag wire is not really au ag as in 99% silver 1% gold
it composition is 97.5% ag, 2.3% au, 0.2% pd

i found it on another chinese website.


----------



## RikudouGoku

@Dsnuts I do agree that EA cables are very good and stuff under it can't compete. But I do believe they are over priced, probably due to supply and demand. More people buying cables than there are people making them, especially cables of quality like EA.


----------



## adgun

@RikudouGoku : i think its not overpriced, its fair, in my opinion
but our opinion maybe differ

i mean, if you bought the material yourself and build it yourself it'll could be pricier and the result might not be as good as the prebuild.


----------



## ShinAyasaki

adgun said:


> @RikudouGoku : i think its not overpriced, its fair, in my opinion
> but our opinion maybe differ
> 
> i mean, if you bought the material yourself and build it yourself it'll could be pricier and the result might not be as good as the prebuild.



material usually cost less, but heck, soldering mmcx connectors is such pain in the ass.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 11, 2020)

maricius said:


> @Dsnuts Have you ever compared 4 core vs 8 core of the same cable? Particularly single-ended? I'm thinking of picking up the 175 for my M7 but I'm not sure what added benefits there will be!



Good question. I only went for the 8 core EA cables and not the 4 core variety but. One thing I am starting to understand though is thickness of the cables matters. I have a few 4 core cables that are actually thicker than some of my 8 core cables. Thicker cables seems to give a more expansive fuller sound. This is just observation on my part but for example I have the ISN S8 cable that came with my ISN H40 hybrid earphones. The phones was tuned with the S8 and if you attach the 16 core version to it the S-16. The sound expands and is thicker fuller sounding like the thickness of the cables indicate. Now will a 4 core 175 sound like a 8 core? Cant say. I bet it will be like 95% identical but them added 4 cores should in theory add a bit more of what the cables do well. I remember Hakuzen mentioning and recommending 8 cores I forget what he said about that. But there seems to be a real reason why thicker cores/ more cores adds a bit sonically.  I do own some higher end cables that are thinner 4 core cables that sound great. Penon Fiery and Neo cables. Both of which are excellent cables.. I could be full of poo but hey that is my observation at least. Lol.

The AG8 cables. Thickest pure silver cables I have ever used. These are just as thick as the S-16 H-16 ISN cables and these don't have that thinner Ag sound like a lot of pure silver cables that can throw out great detail and imaging but ends up leaning out the sound. The AG8 cables don't skimp out on the bass end either. I do notice sub bass especially actually gets better textured due to the AG8 which was a surprise to me.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 11, 2020)

As per the 175 for the M7. Hmm. Based on my own testing with all BA earphones. More expansive wider stage. Cleaner instrument separation. Better textured sound. Blacker space. Which is what it does for my Andromeda S.

Makes your higher end earphones sound more higher end actually is the best way to describe it.


----------



## adgun

ShinAyasaki said:


> material usually cost less, but heck, soldering mmcx connectors is such pain in the ass.



example with cable 175 4 core
wire > 46.25 + 26.25 (@2.5m) / 55.55 + 31.5 (@3m)
plugs 2pins + slider > 8.30 + 5.90
jack rho 3.5mm > 13.20

the material itself to build cable 175 4 core from scratch 
100$ - 114.45$ and if we just bought it, it cost 119$

but it different if you bought the boutique cable.


----------



## ShinAyasaki

adgun said:


> example with cable 175 4 core
> wire > 46.25 + 26.25 (@2.5m) / 55.55 + 31.5 (@3m)
> plugs 2pins + slider > 8.30 + 5.90
> jack rho 3.5mm > 13.20
> ...


I was comparing with the brand name obviously. Indeed buying prebuilt cable from chinese vendor is much more convenient, because they sourced their materials in bulk, so they don't cost that much more. Building by yourself also require tools and solder. Sometimes I do enjoy making cable myself so I can control the whole process, but getting so much busy lately, prebuilt is the better option.


----------



## RikudouGoku

I believe that @hakuzen said that more cores equal lower resistance ( 175 as example) and that it was more important to use 8 Core instead of 4 core if you do not go balanced. Might remember it wrong though.


----------



## audio123

After how the ISN AG8 pairs so well with my TOTL IEMs, I decided to pair it with the H40 and I am really impressed. The AG8 injects more body to the overall sound, there is better bass rumble, more bodied midrange & smoother treble. There is improved soundstage for both width and depth.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 11, 2020)

So first thing I did this morning was open my newly acquired AG8.
I remember a headfi buddy of mine who is a cable maker. Loves using silver. In fact that is how I met this guy. I ended up buying a pure silver headphone cable on the sale forum from a guy that claimed he made his own cable. It was and still is stunning looking. Guy is an engineer by trade and let me put it this way. This guy never leaves his cans alone. He rewires everything internally with silver solder and silver wires and in balanced even if there is a single termination. No question the guy knows his stuff. Guy can put boutique cable makers to shame. In any case. If I have any cable issues he is the guy I go to.

I remember him telling me when I got his silver cable  This gorgeous thing right here. He said something to me that was a bit odd. Told me to run it through music for at least 200 hours. Lol. Ok OK. I am a cable believer as you all know but cable burn in? Common really?

Well I can confirm this guy knows what he is talking about. Until now I have never been able to confirm silver cable burn in. First thing I did this morning is open up my new AG8. Threw on my mmcx adaptor. Listened to one of my familiar vocal tracks Vittorio Grigolo -Magia de amor using my FDX1 with my well burned in AG8. Then I switched to the new AG8. 

At first I didn't hear the difference. It was when I changed back to the burned in AG8.. Well call me a new believer of cable burn in. It is subtle but I clearly heard a wider more expansive stage with greater depth and slightly better texture of sound as well. It wasn't night and day different but when I switched back and replayed the track it was definitely audible. Sonically the definition of the track is the same but the stage is where the burn in seems to expand the sound.

I think just using your silver cables seems to just automatically does the trick over a period of time but. Gawsh if I didnt just do an A/B with a new AG8 vs a burned in used AG8. I was a bit skeptical myself.


----------



## audio123 (Jan 11, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> So first thing I did this morning was open my newly acquired AG8.
> I remember a headfi buddy of mine who is a cable maker. Loves using silver. In fact that is how I met this guy. I ended up buying a pure silver headphone cable on the sale forum from a guy that claimed he made his own cable. It was and still is stunning looking. Guy is an engineer by trade and let me put it this way. This guy never leaves his cans alone. He rewires everything internally with silver solder and silver wires and in balanced even if there is a single termination. No question the guy knows his stuff. Guy can put boutique cable makers to shame. In any case. If I have any cable issues he is the guy I go to.
> 
> I remember him telling me when I got his silver cable  This gorgeous thing right here. He said something to me that was a bit odd. Told me to run it through music for at least 200 hours. Lol. Ok OK. I am a cable believer as you all know but cable burn in? Common really?
> ...


The ISN AG8 is an amazing cable. Love it with my Campfire Andromedas.


----------



## adgun

well, cable burn-in is does work
it happen before in home audio scene

new cable , just made vs burn in at least 24hrs or 100hrs or more, it does sound different
same with headphone/speaker burn in.


----------



## Krassi (Jan 12, 2020)

@Dsnuts  i am afraid i have to buy this cable.. then my pokemon cable collection is complete.. actually that screams at me to throw money at it..damned i am so lost in this 

i really had the no or minor differences between 175 and the super thick new one... but still the silver 174 is .. different.. (EDIT: no its not it was the redwine)
So crap its on my "useless waste of money for non hifi people that actually suck sight, list"

yeahh silver and copper are different on a elemental level.. fact... true... since i dondt like to much bass the tighter bass of silver is real... i compared tapes with 174 with tri i3 with super coppersilver and yeah... welll tri still in burnin pink noise waterboarding but i guess i am a pure silver fan... in the end... buuut its nice that you can have influence on the sound signature with "a cable" ... thats fact if you got some to compare...


----------



## progdvd

I started this hobby as a total cable non believer but as I got some mileage I just had to switch camp. After a dozen budget and low mid tier iems I wanted best that I could find within $500-$700 range so according to my sound preference S8F was logical choice. Still I wanted more, so I kept reading this thread and with the help of @Dsnuts, some owners and mostly @hakuzen who was very kind, and more than happy to explain some things and give me few pointers, EA175 had to be ordered. I must add which was unimaginable before to spend almost $200 on a cable. And what a cable that is. Simply pictures don't do its justice, and sonicly at first I didn't notice much difference but after many hours and after I accustomed to 175 and switched back to previous cable and I got served the truth. I can testify yes there are changes everything tighten up low region seem to have more body and control and highs better clarity and detail but just. And one have to be really into getting that few % of improvement to justify the price. I cannot comment on soundstage and imaging since I don't watch movies or play games with phones. But what I can testify 175s great resistance. S8F paired with powerful source produce quite a lot of white noise between tracks, 175 cleans that up, not all of it but at least enough for semi enjoyable listen, thats just me I need pitch black background, any noise bothers me a lot because I'm listening lots of quiet ambiental, relaxing music. 
But now here I am listening to very complex, fast and demanding Progressive Metal completely in a state of euphoria  
Symphony X, Haken, Jason Richardson, Vitalism, Dream Theater, Protest the Hero, Opeth... 
Insane performance


----------



## Dsnuts

progdvd said:


> I started this hobby as a total cable non believer but as I got some mileage I just had to switch camp. After a dozen budget and low mid tier iems I wanted best that I could find within $500-$700 range so according to my sound preference S8F was logical choice. Still I wanted more, so I kept reading this thread and with the help of @Dsnuts, some owners and mostly @hakuzen who was very kind, and more than happy to explain some things and give me few pointers, EA175 had to be ordered. I must add which was unimaginable before to spend almost $200 on a cable. And what a cable that is. Simply pictures don't do its justice, and sonicly at first I didn't notice much difference but after many hours and after I accustomed to 175 and switched back to previous cable and I got served the truth. I can testify yes there are changes everything tighten up low region seem to have more body and control and highs better clarity and detail but just. And one have to be really into getting that few % of improvement to justify the price. I cannot comment on soundstage and imaging since I don't watch movies or play games with phones. But what I can testify 175s great resistance. S8F paired with powerful source produce quite a lot of white noise between tracks, 175 cleans that up, not all of it but at least enough for semi enjoyable listen, thats just me I need pitch black background, any noise bothers me a lot because I'm listening lots of quiet ambiental, relaxing music.
> But now here I am listening to very complex, fast and demanding Progressive Metal completely in a state of euphoria
> Symphony X, Haken, Jason Richardson, Vitalism, Dream Theater, Protest the Hero, Opeth...
> Insane performance



Amen brother. This is what it is all about.


----------



## Dsnuts

So this is my take on the AG8. Of course I gave it a 5 star. It is about the best you can get for the cash sonically. SO good I had to buy a 2nd set. Lol 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-ag8.24135/reviews#review-23135


----------



## Outpost 31 (Jan 12, 2020)

I received the cable I ordered from Electro Acousti (cable #170) to replace the stock cable of my Final Audio E5000. The stock E5000 cable is unbalanced 3.5mm, but the two amps I use both offer balanced output, so I ordered the cable with a balanced plug. I've only been listening for about half an hour, but the cable pairs great with these IEMs. Soundstage sounds about the same, but I immediately noticed that instrument separation is improved. Perhaps nicest of all is that this cable is much softer than the stock E5000 cable, which is notoriously stiff and annoying.

This cable cost me about US$74. Final wants US$200 for a stock E5000 cable. You do the math.


----------



## maricius

Dsnuts said:


> As per the 175 for the M7. Hmm. Based on my own testing with all BA earphones. More expansive wider stage. Cleaner instrument separation. Better textured sound. Blacker space. Which is what it does for my Andromeda S.
> 
> Makes your higher end earphones sound more higher end actually is the best way to describe it.



Having read your earlier opinions, aside from the AG8 giving a fuller sound, in what other ways do you find it to better than the 175? From what I understand the 175 is pretty neutral and acts mainly as an increase in technicalities but the AG8 adds its own color to the sound? Would you see a scenario where you would prefer the 175 over the AG8?

Additionally, what do you think of the PW Audio No. 10 https://music-sanctuary.com/collections/pw-audio/products/pwaudio-anniversary-no-10 It appears they're sending out units to the popular review sites and it seems similar to the AG8!

I am very hyped with the AG8 and hope to get the first/best upgrade cable for the M7 within the $200 mark.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think the 175 wins in technicalities AG8 wins in sheer scope of sound. 175 cable has the blackest of back grounds and is no wimp when it comes to stage, giving it the best defined sonically of any cable I own but the AG8 does that as well but then adds a grander stage and fuller sound. It really comes down to synergy. I prefer using the 175 cable on my Andromeda S vs AG8. AG8 on a highly resolving single dynamic like a FDX1 is amazing.  That PW cable is more expensive and I am sure it is a nice cable not a pure silver but a single crystal OCC so more copper variety. I would get the 175 over that one as I bet it will be comparable for much less money. AG8 is pure silver so it is different. I got word from the guys that make the AG8. They are offering a cable that is worth way more than what it cost. They told me similar thick 8 core pure silver from other cable makers will easily cost double. I believe them.


----------



## maricius

Thank you for the detailed response! I appreciate the help. Have a good day sir!


----------



## CopperFox

Hello. I like the stock cable on my Tri I3, which I hear is the same as the stock cable on the Tin Hifi P1. 

Anyone know if this cable is available separately somewhere and if not, what other cable would have properties similar to it?

Also, is there a balanced version of this cable - and if not, what would be the closest equivalent?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fokta (Jan 11, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Well call me a new believer of cable burn in. It is subtle but I clearly heard a wider more expansive stage with greater depth and slightly better texture of sound as well. It wasn't night and day different but when I switched back and replayed the track it was definitely audible. Sonically the definition of the track is the same but the stage is where the burn in seems to expand the sound.


hehehe.. I know that feeling... it's there,. u know it..  while some dont believe... 
Vibration, Solder material, cable Tuning etc...
Again, I am just trying to be open mind...


----------



## audio123

Dsnuts said:


> I think the 175 wins in technicalities AG8 wins in sheer scope of sound. 175 cable has the blackest of back grounds and is no wimp when it comes to stage, giving it the best defined sonically of any cable I own but the AG8 does that as well but then adds a grander stage and fuller sound. It really comes down to synergy. I prefer using the 175 cable on my Andromeda S vs AG8. AG8 on a highly resolving single dynamic like a FDX1 is amazing.  That PW cable is more expensive and I am sure it is a nice cable not a pure silver but a single crystal OCC so more copper variety. I would get the 175 over that one as I bet it will be comparable for much less money. AG8 is pure silver so it is different. I got word from the guys that make the AG8. They are offering a cable that is worth way more than what it cost. They told me similar thick 8 core pure silver from other cable makers will easily cost double. I believe them.


Yea it's all about the synergy. The AG8 pairs with my Andromeda 2019, SE: Gold & MW10 better than the S.


----------



## rurika

Cable matters but it doesn't mean the expensive one are x10 better like their price.
Synergy is the one that you have to audition it yourself. So, that's why I bought a lot of EA cables here. I also think the EA is fair price. (a little bit expensive but not that expensive like the brand one).

From my experience. Interconnect cables are easy to tell the different than headphone/speaker cable.


----------



## radarnigz5

hakuzen said:


> no problem with 4 cores if using balanced termination, because analog sound, all frequencies, travel through both wires, positive and negative (inverted positive). no differences.
> i've not tried this with single-end termination (positive and ground signals); to me, guess the material used for positive signal would have more influence in this case, but i've heard impressions from other head-fiers who tried it and already notice the mix.





Dsnuts said:


> Good question. I only went for the 8 core EA cables and not the 4 core variety but. One thing I am starting to understand though is thickness of the cables matters. I have a few 4 core cables that are actually thicker than some of my 8 core cables. Thicker cables seems to give a more expansive fuller sound. This is just observation on my part but for example I have the ISN S8 cable that came with my ISN H40 hybrid earphones. The phones was tuned with the S8 and if you attach the 16 core version to it the S-16. The sound expands and is thicker fuller sounding like the thickness of the cables indicate. Now will a 4 core 175 sound like a 8 core? Cant say. I bet it will be like 95% identical but them added 4 cores should in theory add a bit more of what the cables do well. I remember Hakuzen mentioning and recommending 8 cores I forget what he said about that. But there seems to be a real reason why thicker cores/ more cores adds a bit sonically.  I do own some higher end cables that are thinner 4 core cables that sound great. Penon Fiery and Neo cables. Both of which are excellent cables.. I could be full of poo but hey that is my observation at least. Lol.



its quite the somewhat the contrary what he replied to me, he said on balance almost no difference, single ended you will notice it, now i want to experiment more, i do have the 4core 175, and my girl wants it, so i might buy the 8core version just for the comparison, is it heavy? i dont want heavy cables


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 12, 2020)

CopperFox said:


> Hello. I like the stock cable on my Tri I3, which I hear is the same as the stock cable on the Tin Hifi P1.
> 
> Anyone know if this cable is available separately somewhere and if not, what other cable would have properties similar to it?
> 
> ...



Stock cable is OK but to be honest I never touched my Tri I3 cable. Reason why. The sound design is fairly warm especially out of the box and you add a copper cable to that? Makes no sense to me. This is another case of "hey lets just throw in that copper cable we have around." A lot of manufacturers are guilty of throwing in a cable on a phone just for looks or something cheap as they have a bunch of it. What they should have done is use an SPC variety of cable. I am using the ISN S4 on it which is amazing on the TRi I3. TRi I3 already has a big wide stage for sonics but it needs more definition to the sound and that is what the ISN S4 does. It is a perfect match for it sonically. 

In fact this cable brings out a bit of treble sparkle that that Tri I3 is missing with other cables, balances out the tonality of the phones.  It sounds absolutely superb with the ISN AG8 but those cables cost more than the earphones themselves.


 AG8 for the Tri I3, Makes these one of the widest deepest sounding earphones I own.


----------



## hakuzen

my opinion is sound differences when using different cables are very subtle and mostly related to stage and background noise. personally, i don't mind to spend a bit to get these differences because my experience after long listening sessions is more enjoyable. but always keep proportion. my best cans/iems cost around $350-$700, and my best cables cost around $150. for analog interconnects, i'm DIYing cables using neotech UP-OCC silver and copper solid wires (they are short and rarely moved).
to get different tonality ("signature") i'd better try tip rolling or equalizing, cheaper and more effective.

about 4 cores vs 8 cores (same cores types), i also think i get slightly fuller bass with 8 cores, but it could be bias (i don't think i'd pass a blind test). lower resistance is always welcome (i won't repeat why), specially if driving iems with balanced armatures, but maybe it isn't critical in your case (i own sources with very low output impedance, around 0.1ohm, and many BA iems, so i like to keep cable resistance low; it's a matter of perfectionism, i don't think there will be noticeable sound differences while staying below 400mOhms cables). about their weight, cable 175 4 cores (2.5mm jack, standard length) weights 21.5g, and 8 cores version weights 28g (32g in the case of 4.4mm jack), so not much difference.


----------



## Alex.Grimm

Where can I buy an inexpensive, thin, light in weight, good quality MMCX copper (OCC) cable, 3.5mm?


----------



## darmanastartes

The BQEYZ Spring cable is in the sub-400mΩ club. It is designed for use with IEMs with slightly recessed 2-pin ports. I have it on my Tanchjim Oxygen now.


----------



## adgun

@hakuzen
may i know which cable that you uses to make the interconnect cables?

thank you


----------



## radarnigz5

Alex.Grimm said:


> Where can I buy an inexpensive, thin, light in weight, good quality MMCX copper (OCC) cable, 3.5mm?



try hakuzen 172/165 (4core = 63 USD, https://tinyurl.com/sfbsqhh)


----------



## Alex.Grimm

radarnigz5 said:


> try hakuzen 172/165 (4core = 63 USD, https://tinyurl.com/sfbsqhh)



I already have a similar cable "OCC Headphone Upgrade Line 6N UP-OCC COPPER 26AWG*4 MMCX UPOCC", need thinner and lighter in weight than it


----------



## musicinmymind

Alex.Grimm said:


> I already have a similar cable "OCC Headphone Upgrade Line 6N UP-OCC COPPER 26AWG*4 MMCX UPOCC", need thinner and lighter in weight than it



Thinner and lighter weight are out of fashion these days, Hulk is way to go.


----------



## Alex.Grimm (Jan 14, 2020)

musicinmymind said:


> Thinner and lighter weight are out of fashion these days, Hulk is way to go.


I am not a fan of fashion, I like old school). Nevertheless, it is more convenient for the earbuds when the wire does not pull them to the bottom from the ears, they change position because of this. if the wire were a little lighter in weight and thinner, but had the same good sound quality than I have, it would be more comfortable and more pleasant.


----------



## prionsarebad

Alex.Grimm said:


> I already have a similar cable "OCC Headphone Upgrade Line 6N UP-OCC COPPER 26AWG*4 MMCX UPOCC", need thinner and lighter in weight than it


Fairly sure that if you contact the guy he will custom build to your requirement.

Everyone is very complementary about him.


----------



## Alex.Grimm (Jan 14, 2020)

prionsarebad said:


> Fairly sure that if you contact the guy he will custom build to your requirement.
> 
> Everyone is very complementary about him.



He made me the MMCX cable, but it is still heavy in weight. although I chose the lightest divider 3.0MM in size. But it’s still big, I would like less yet, but it doesn’t have one in store



Spoiler


----------



## hakuzen (Jan 14, 2020)

adgun said:


> @hakuzen
> may i know which cable that you uses to make the interconnect cables?
> 
> thank you


i was using ready made cables from Ghentaudio before. most of them were using Canare Star Quad (L-4E6S), some Mogami. good enough.
but the wires i'm using now for DIY analog interconnect cables are Neotech SOCT and SOST, solid core, up-occ copper and silver respectively.
bought them at hificollective (UK) and audiophonics (France).
https://www.hificollective.co.uk/wire/soct-neotech-solid-core-copper-wire.html
https://www.hificollective.co.uk/wire/neotech-sost-occ-silver-wire.html
to check these products at audiophonics, search for neotech at their site.
i also got some neotech AG-GD (99% up-occ silver 1% gold alloy), and turned to be different than Ag-Au wire bought at Cema EAC (OEM up-occ, supposedly).

edit: if you need the result isn't so stiff, you can try the multi-strand versions of these wires, STDCT and STDST.


----------



## Outpost 31

As others have noted, the chin slider on the cables from Electro Acousti aren't particularly useful. Mine is essentially useless. Has anyone figured out a helpful mod to make it function the way it should?


----------



## adgun

hakuzen said:


> i was using ready made cables from Ghentaudio before. most of them were using Canare Star Quad (L-4E6S), some Mogami. good enough.
> but the wires i'm using now for DIY analog interconnect cables are Neotech SOCT and SOST, solid core, up-occ copper and silver respectively.
> bought them at hificollective (UK) and audiophonics (France).
> https://www.hificollective.co.uk/wire/soct-neotech-solid-core-copper-wire.html
> ...



noted, thank you very much for answering my question and also give me the idea where to bought the mats to build the rca stuff


yeah, ag-gd and au-ag wire is definitely different product

you could check this for au-ag wire from cema
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c.w4002-21117883192.56.40407f2cVKI0fD&id=598424035251
i dont know what wire is that for sure.


----------



## adgun

Outpost 31 said:


> As others have noted, the chin slider on the cables from Electro Acousti aren't particularly useful. Mine is essentially useless. Has anyone figured out a helpful mod to make it function the way it should?



uses a less thick cables, obviously the chin slider wont work on the 8 braid cable, 4 or 6 maybe still can but.. 8? never


----------



## Outpost 31

adgun said:


> uses a less thick cables, obviously the chin slider wont work on the 8 braid cable, 4 or 6 maybe still can but.. 8? never


Sorry, I should've been clearer, the photo is just to illustrate the kind of chin slider I'm referring to. The cable I'm using is 4 cores. The slider's holes are actually too wide to be useful on cabling that thin. It seems to be a relatively common issue as I've seen it mentioned in this thread a few times before.


----------



## progdvd

Guys, what is the best pure copper with best resistance that you can recommend EA or some other brand. I would like to have option up to $ 70-80ish and a bit higher up to $200


----------



## Krassi (Jan 15, 2020)

Well sorry for my reply but Chin sliders are useless like the 5th wheel on a car .. if something strangulates my neck i would go crazy... no clue what that thing is useful at...

Acousti guy is simply awesome! ordered 30cm of that new super thick plated cable and some 2,5mm plugs for a dac/amp cable...

That new cable without a number is simply the best he ever sold.. it has all the best features combined in one cable of his whole lineup...


----------



## progdvd

Krassi said:


> Well sorry for my reply but Chin sliders are useless like the 5th wheel on a car .. if something strangulates my neck i would go crazy... no clue what that thing is useful at...



I use chin slider only when storing iems the case, it helps with keeping the cable untangled.


----------



## Eddie C

Krassi said:


> Well sorry for my reply but Chin sliders are useless like the 5th wheel on a car .. if something strangulates my neck i would go crazy... no clue what that thing is useful at...
> 
> Acousti guy is simply awesome! ordered 30cm of that new super thick plated cable and some 2,5mm plugs for a dac/amp cable...
> 
> That new cable without a number is simply the best he ever sold.. it has all the best features combined in one cable of his whole lineup...



lol... its useful when you wear them for stage use which our IEMs are theoretically meant for. Wear cable going down your back, with the slider cinched up to your neck. All the singers and band players wear em like that at my church


----------



## Krassi

ah ok  that legit! Ahhh its on you back and not around your neck .. ok...tttthat makes a lot sense!


----------



## progdvd

Any thoughts on 8 core version of:
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1000007909452.html
Purpose of taming the treble and eliminating hiss. T800 + powerful source.


----------



## Krassi

Isnt that actually sad to tame to much detail  i am so happy with the new new one and the other ones can do more bass or more treble.. really good cables.. sorry for that useless post


----------



## progdvd

I am not particularly sensitive to treble I do like large amount of it but the slightest hint of sibilance gets me.


----------



## hakuzen

Outpost 31 said:


> As others have noted, the chin slider on the cables from Electro Acousti aren't particularly useful. Mine is essentially useless. Has anyone figured out a helpful mod to make it function the way it should?


i use to add a DIY slider in these cases. o-rings, or silicone slider (cut it to insert the wires in, and add an strong tape around to close the slider again; guess i posted pics with this kind of sliders on cable 170 in this thread) 


adgun said:


> noted, thank you very much for answering my question and also give me the idea where to bought the mats to build the rca stuff
> 
> 
> yeah, ag-gd and au-ag wire is definitely different product
> ...


in theory, it's 99% up-occ silver + 1% gold alloy. but we can't be sure of this. i don't mind, because the attributes of this wire are very special (all my favorite cables include it), my perception of highs when using this wire is unique.  



progdvd said:


> Guys, what is the best pure copper with best resistance that you can recommend EA or some other brand. I would like to have option up to $ 70-80ish and a bit higher up to $200





progdvd said:


> Any thoughts on 8 core version of:
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1000007909452.html
> Purpose of taming the treble and eliminating hiss. T800 + powerful source.





progdvd said:


> I am not particularly sensitive to treble I do like large amount of it but the slightest hint of sibilance gets me.


171 (frozen up-occ copper litz) is nearer to silver than any other copper cable i've tried.
best resistance copper cable is cable 125.
to tame highs, try foam tips. they seem to act from 7-8kHz (related to sibilance) to 11-12kHz (at least this is what i measured using kz zs6 in the past).


----------



## Krassi

Yeah but not so wrong.. i use that new cable with tri i3 on 9038s and holy hell its just a touch below drilling with some jazz vocal stuff i listen right now.. wow detail with classic music is amazing.. Acousty Guy said its his best now and i wont deny this..


----------



## progdvd

hakuzen said:


> i use to add a DIY slider in these cases. o-rings, or silicone slider (cut it to insert the wires in, and add an strong tape around to close the slider again; guess i posted pics with this kind of sliders on cable 170 in this thread)
> 
> in theory, it's 99% up-occ silver + 1% gold alloy. but we can't be sure of this. i don't mind, because the attributes of this wire are very special (all my favorite cables include it), my perception of highs when using this wire is unique.
> 
> ...



Thank you hakuzen, I will decide which cable I'm getting once I get T800, weather it'll be copper silver or mixed, as long as it measures well, I will look into 125 ta. Foams are not for me, squeeze part, fit, durability, don't like 'em.


----------



## progdvd

@hakuzen
I just saw your description of 125, hmmm. I don't think I'm ready to invest in heavy cable with QC issues. Let's first see how the stock cable performs...


----------



## courierdriver (Jan 15, 2020)

Krassi said:


> Well sorry for my reply but Chin sliders are useless like the 5th wheel on a car .. if something strangulates my neck i would go crazy... no clue what that thing is useful at...
> 
> Acousti guy is simply awesome! ordered 30cm of that new super thick plated cable and some 2,5mm plugs for a dac/amp cable...
> 
> That new cable without a number is simply the best he ever sold.. it has all the best features combined in one cable of his whole lineup...


Chin sliders for me, are a must as I wear eyeglasses and the combination of the stems of my glasses and the cable going over my ears means that the iems can work themselves loose after a while of listening, head turning, bending over, etc. Generally moving about, will cause my iems to work themselves loose, and I will have to push them in again, or have to remove them and reinsert. A properly functioning chin slider allows the iem to stay seated in my ear for hours, without requiring any readjustment. In my case, chin sliders are a must, and I don't use cables that don't come supplied without one that works.
Edit: Properly used, a chin slider won't strangle you. If used from the front correctly, it should come up to your Adam's Apple. It shouldn't touch your throat at all. By loosening it by a centimeter or two, it's very comfortable.


----------



## Krassi

OK i guess i had put not enough thoughts into this.. So to fix the IEMs against force.
My new cable has none because it is to thick..really weird


----------



## flu_fighter

Krassi said:


> Yeah but not so wrong.. i use that new cable with tri i3 on 9038s and holy hell its just a touch below drilling with some jazz vocal stuff i listen right now.. wow detail with classic music is amazing.. Acousty Guy said its his best now and i wont deny this..


 Is the new cable the CEMA super copper series?


----------



## Krassi (Jan 15, 2020)

It is the 8 core XS series. It is a thick copper cable with lot of silver plated on it. Actually only use this now. i am missing nothing with this.

this is also great to connect my Dac to an Amp so i ask him for a short 8core version and 2,5mm plugs. A friend will put it together with 4pol.
Only thing that really is annoying that paypal is broken for me with this on aliexpress..


----------



## CarefreeBoy (Jan 15, 2020)

Hello guys, i'm new in this hobby, and i was curious about which is the best cable available in the price range of around 5-20 dollars, i would love to invest more, but due to certain circumstances i'm a little short on money, many thanks in advance.
Equipment? ; Earphone: cca c12 (gold)
Portable Dap: fiio btr3


----------



## yorosello

Hi, can anyone recommend me a pure copper cable with similar price as the Nicehck c-16-3 but with even better quality?


----------



## Sunstealer (Jan 16, 2020)

CarefreeBoy said:


> Hello guys, i'm new in this hobby, and i was curious about which is the best cable available in the price range of around 5-20 dollars, i would love to invest more, but due to certain circumstances i'm a little short on money, many thanks in advance.
> Equipment? ; Earphone: cca c12 (gold)
> Portable Dap: fiio btr3





yorosello said:


> Hi, can anyone recommend me a pure copper cable with similar price as the Nicehck c-16-3 but with even better quality?



Could do worse than the FAAEAL 4N cable. I have the balanced version and it's a warm copper cable but good value for money. That might offset some of the CCA C12s shouty treble for @CarefreeBoy . 

The NiceHCK 16-3 is a nicely made cable but I have found it to be a little peaky for treble, whilst not quite enhancing the bass and mids adequately. This is with my DX220 with Amp8 and balanced outputs.I suspect that the 8core version might sound a little better but don't have one for comparison.

I've decided to teach myself how to make cables and will be making my own 6N 22AWG copper cable soon.....


----------



## yorosello

Sunstealer said:


> Could do worse than the FAAEAL 4N cable. I have the balanced version and it's a warm copper cable but good value for money. That might offest some of the CCA C12s shouty treble for @CarefreeBoy . The NiceHCK 16-3 is a nicely made cable but I have found it to be a little peaky for treble, whilst not quite enhancing the bass and mids adequately. This is with my DX220 with Amp8 and balanced outputs.
> 
> I've decided to teach myself how to make cables and will be making my own 6N 22AWG copper cable soon.....


I have the hibi cable too. But the c16-3 has been pretty decent for my Starfield. So now I'm looking for a better cable to upgrade from it


----------



## Sunstealer

yorosello said:


> I have the hibi cable too. But the c16-3 has been pretty decent for my Starfield. So now I'm looking for a better cable to upgrade from it


4 core Electro Acousti might be worth checking out....


----------



## yorosello (Jan 16, 2020)

I found this one, OFHC 6N 24 AWG High Purity Copper Cable. Will this be better than nicehck c16-3?


----------



## yorosello

Sunstealer said:


> 4 core Electro Acousti might be worth checking out....


Thanks, but it was out of my budget currently...


----------



## CarefreeBoy (Jan 16, 2020)

I am curious, what difference does the number of cores make? (Sound quality).
@Sunstealer ;The cable that you recommended to me doesn't have qdc connector


----------



## isisky

Hello, can you advise me on a good enough mmcx cable around 25$ ?


----------



## Sunstealer

CarefreeBoy said:


> I am curious, what difference does the number of cores make? (Sound quality).
> @Sunstealer ;The cable that you recommended to me doesn't have qdc connector


I feel that 8 cores over 4 improves the soundstage and separation. This is a subtle effect and you may find that cheap IEMs may not be able to show that. 

I also feel that cables are only 1 part of the audio chain. My Ares 8W is fantastic with my empire ears ESR but actually not that great with other IEMs that I have. It comes down to what sound you want from the gear that you have and changing one element (tips, cable, EQ) at a time. That's the journey!

A standard 0.78mm 2pin cable will fit the CCA C12 but will protrude a little more vertically. As long as you're careful it will be fine.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

I bought some replacement cables for my TinHifi T2s, a CNT-1, and some other IEMs. But I didn't use the cables.

Then, I realized I want to replace the cable on my TinHifi T4.

I listed the replacement cables I have available, here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tin-hifi-impressions-thread.918625/page-6#post-15420279

Could you recommend a cable from that list to enhance the fit / bass?


----------



## isisky

Any thought on these four cables :
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_1,searchweb201603_55
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000129870705.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000023.2.56e77cc5wL7ZW1
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...8.0,pvid:ef72d9cd-b147-4885-9892-acd0023784af
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32953432742.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000023.10.56e77cc5wL7ZW1


----------



## illumidata (Jan 17, 2020)

isisky said:


> Any thought on these four cables :
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_1,searchweb201603_55
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000129870705.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000023.2.56e77cc5wL7ZW1
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...8.0,pvid:ef72d9cd-b147-4885-9892-acd0023784af
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32953432742.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000023.10.56e77cc5wL7ZW1


TRN have a very bad reputation here.

The NiceHCKs are all great (I have C16-1 and C16-3, and others, but aren't discounted very much right now.

This
￡14.26  71%OFF | KBEAR 16 core Silver plated Cable 2.5/3.5/4.4mm Upgrade Cable With MMCX/2pin/QDC/TFZ Connector with F1 KB06 HI7 ZSX BLON BL03
https://a.aliexpress.com/_c3xk3t
is the same quality (slightly tighter weave, better looking imho) as the C16 NiceHCKs but half the price right now. There are copper versions at similar prices as well.

You don't say what you're going to use them with but here's a hybrid I really like as well.
￡11.61  73%OFF | NICEHCK 16 Core Copper Silver Mixed Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm MMCX/2Pin For TFZ ZSX ZS10 ST10 C12 C16 BA5 V90 NX7 PRO/DB3/F3/M6 BL-03
https://a.aliexpress.com/_cnucBh


----------



## Sebastiaan156

Sunstealer said:


> 4 core Electro Acousti might be worth checking out....



Using that cable as we speak on a thin p1 combined with a DC01 streaming spotify.

Compaired to a cheap coper cable they feel brightish to me like "silver plated" simple copper.
 But to be fair might be the p1 as I did not use a other cable on it for long.

I like their rx rx series better same price


----------



## CarefreeBoy

what are your thougths in these cables, i don't have much experience in this field, so i don't know which companies are decent and which are terrible.

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/3295...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_8,searchweb201603_53

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/3300...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_8,searchweb201603_53

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/3295...1.0&pvid=e528ba03-e5c5-4a8c-81a7-c51b7ba1ec16

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/3305...1.0&pvid=e528ba03-e5c5-4a8c-81a7-c51b7ba1ec16

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4000...1.0&pvid=ada4a524-1619-4abf-a3b5-69f7174dc441


----------



## CarefreeBoy (Jan 17, 2020)

damn that looks Good:

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/3288...1.0&pvid=64cb1944-61ec-4f2b-a76f-d461854597f9

forgot to add this one:
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/3303...1.0&pvid=f9ca6d29-d5f9-40cc-a786-6c64c96ecce2


----------



## Dsnuts

Just for you guys. You saw it here first! 






ISNs newest cable called the SC4. Stands for Silver Crystal copper 4 core hybrid. Basically ISNs version of the 175 in 4 cores. I am getting a set will let you all know how these are.


----------



## iron2k

Dsnuts said:


> Just for you guys. You saw it here first!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Broken image, not showing


----------



## raccoon city (Jan 17, 2020)

raccoon city said:


> I was looking for an inexpensive 3.5mm braided male to female cable on AliExpress.
> I chose this one:
> 
> 
> ...


I received this audio cable today.
It sounds completely normal.
I didn't think I would like the braided cotton, but it seems fine so far.
(I was looking for braided nylon, and didn't notice the one I ordered was cotton until after I ordered it.)
When I ordered this cable, I got free shipping, and now shipping isn't free, so the deal isn't as sweet as before.
But I'm happy with the cable, and very happy with what I paid for it!
I love finding deals like this on AliExpress.


----------



## Dsnuts

How's this one


----------



## jeejack

Hello guys! Any recomandation ?
FAAEAL 4Core High Purity Copper cable or
NICEHCK 8 Core Silver Plated Cable
2.5 mm balanced cable


----------



## Dsnuts

What earphone you using it on? What is the sound signature?


----------



## jeejack (Jan 18, 2020)

I have AS10, blon bl 03 and CCA CA12.
I use it with btr5


----------



## Dsnuts

To give you a clue on what cables to go with. Phones that have a brighter tone/ sound design. Go with pure copper. Phones with a warmer tilt to the sonics go with an SPC or anything with silver on it.


----------



## jeejack

Thank you !
For Blon SPC and for AS10 and C12 pure copper.
Faaeal it's ok or i should search for another cable. I hate when is tangle


----------



## yorosello

jeejack said:


> Thank you !
> For Blon SPC and for AS10 and C12 pure copper.
> Faaeal it's ok or i should search for another cable. I hate when is tangle


Faaeal is pretty decent. Just go for it :3


----------



## Dsnuts

Fresh from ISN web site. New to the market. 

4 strands, 12 cores Pure silver and single crystal copper mixed woven

PVC transparent rubber Shield

Each wire outer diameter is 1.5mm

Aluminum alloy CNC cutting integrated slider

Secondary oxidation gold foil gold ring

The solder joint is silver–contained tin

Plug:3.5mm audio/2.5mm balanced Gold-plated copper plug

Cable length is 1.2M RP will be $109-$119

These should be right at the level of cable 210 or the Oalloy and C4-1 from NiceHCK. Should have some similarities to the 175 cables sonically should be interesting. I will let you guys know how they be once I get em.


----------



## Krassi

Absolutely had 175 directly in mind! but that nearly half the prize!
ISN is pretty much hitting us with some insane cables.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well it is a 4 core cable so the price is comparable to the 4 core version of the 175 cables. We will see how it is. Will let you guys know how they are once I get em.


----------



## ShinAyasaki

Dsnuts said:


> Fresh from ISN web site. New to the market.
> 
> 4 strands, 12 cores Pure silver and single crystal copper mixed woven
> 
> ...


isn please leave my wallet alone


----------



## Dsnuts

Can't wait to try it in their own H40.


----------



## isisky

illumidata said:


> TRN have a very bad reputation here.
> 
> The NiceHCKs are all great (I have C16-1 and C16-3, and others, but aren't discounted very much right now.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the advice, will look into these ones! I forgot to tell you what's my gear, I'm mostly going to use it on a Fender fxa7 paired on an audioengine d3 (while I'm deciding which USB-c dac I'm switching to) I'm a bass head guy so always looking for good bass and rumble but I hate recessed vocals and can be quite sensible to sibilance.


----------



## Alex.Grimm

Big hype around FAAEAL 4Core High Purity Copper cable. Has anyone tried quality?


----------



## yorosello

Alex.Grimm said:


> Big hype around FAAEAL 4Core High Purity Copper cable. Has anyone tried quality?


They are worth the price. not so bad


----------



## Alex.Grimm

yorosello said:


> They are worth the price. not so bad



The same quality as CEMA Electro acousti 6N UP-OCC COPPER 26AWG*4 ?


----------



## yorosello

Alex.Grimm said:


> The same quality as CEMA Electro acousti 6N UP-OCC COPPER 26AWG*4 ?


Lmao, not sure about that but they're definitely worth the $16-17. Sound wise also not bad, almost similar to nicehck c-16-3. I never try CEMA's cable so I can't compare them


----------



## darrylchew

4 core 1120 strand pure silver cable. not exactly cheap but way cheaper to similar counter parts


----------



## Sebastiaan156 (Jan 20, 2020)

Recieved my mmcx to 3.5trs today. This so I can run the HE4xx balanced on the dc01,9038s and pdv2.





The adaptors look stellar and feel really solid. Combined them with the cheap single crystal Cema cable and run them off the dc01 on mobile.





Now the HE4xx sound the way I like it. Gone is the cold flat planar sound of the hifiman and new is the warmer (almost dd) sound with some planar speed and seperation. I really like this combo as now it doesn't sound to analytical and more enjoyable as music for most styles of music.





Little update, just put them into the pdv2 and playing with the presets, the to harman curve is amazing. Sounds better than just the dc01. 

Joan Baez "Diamonds and rust" The instruments sounds so warm: and her voice so clear. This little adapter brought my equipment together 

adpater:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...8.0,pvid:23240241-4397-4145-afaf-dca4a8f19ce3

cable:
https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/4000413868760.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dtXRHJg


----------



## Krassi

Cool! Those Adapters from Willow audio are really the best! Haldane on ali is nearly double the price, but free shipping equalizes it if you only order one adapter.
No shaking super solid and compact.


----------



## illumidata

isisky said:


> Thank you very much for the advice, will look into these ones! I forgot to tell you what's my gear, I'm mostly going to use it on a Fender fxa7 paired on an audioengine d3 (while I'm deciding which USB-c dac I'm switching to) I'm a bass head guy so always looking for good bass and rumble but I hate recessed vocals and can be quite sensible to sibilance.



As the Fender is a DD/BA hybrid instinct tells me you need a silver plated cable...broadly speaking, copper is a mid bass boost with the risk of sounding boomy on a DD, with everything else sounding recessed by comparison; SPCs extend subbass and treble, with the risk that treble can sound harsh depending on amp; silver/copper mixes are good for mids but roll off the subbass. 

Also I thoroughly recommend getting a dac/amp/dap with a balanced out, makes a big difference.
Have fun with the upgrading


----------



## Nimpo

Could someone recommend a good not over-expensive cable for my TDK BA200¿? It has to be female - male.
Already went through 2 extensors and bot where crap :/


----------



## isisky (Jan 21, 2020)

illumidata said:


> As the Fender is a DD/BA hybrid instinct tells me you need a silver plated cable...broadly speaking, copper is a mid bass boost with the risk of sounding boomy on a DD, with everything else sounding recessed by comparison; SPCs extend subbass and treble, with the risk that treble can sound harsh depending on amp; silver/copper mixes are good for mids but roll off the subbass.
> 
> Also I thoroughly recommend getting a dac/amp/dap with a balanced out, makes a big difference.
> Have fun with the upgrading


Ok thanks, going for the SPC, does the balanced dac make that much of a difference? I'm using multiple sources some that I won't be able to connect the dac to so I wasn't sure that's worth the hassle but I might give it a go if it's really worth it on an IEM.
Also can you confirm this cable in the 2.5 jack is balanced?


----------



## subwoof3r

Do someone here already tried to dismantle their 175 (or any other cable from Electro Acousti store) ? I tried to unscrew the plug of my 175 but it became to be a bit hard almost since the beginning so I fear to continue.If someone may take a little photo of the solder quality, I would be interested, just to see how the craftman quality has been done.
Many thanks in advance


----------



## audio123

Currently testing ISN latest cable, SC4 with my Noble Kaiser Encore. It is a 4 core cable that is made of pure silver and single crystal copper. Like all ISN cables, I am pretty confident of the sound respective at their price points and after testing the SC4, I am already looking forward to their next cable. For the SC4,  to sum it up, the sound is fuller and smoother. Audiophiles often associate bright treble with Noble Kaiser Encore but that is smoothened out with the SC4 whilst still retaining the shimmer for the energy at the top end. Bass is slightly fuller and there is a more organic midrange. The cable also provides an enveloping feeling. Moving on to the cable itself, I find it really soft and supple. Along with the AG8, they are definitely my top 2 ISN cables. Like the H40, this is a solid recommendation too.


----------



## muths66

subwoof3r said:


> Do someone here already tried to dismantle their 175 (or any other cable from Electro Acousti store) ? I tried to unscrew the plug of my 175 but it became to be a bit hard almost since the beginning so I fear to continue.If someone may take a little photo of the solder quality, I would be interested, just to see how the craftman quality has been done.
> Many thanks in advance


you need to heat up abit at plug side for expansion then can unscrew i guess.


----------



## Sebastiaan156

Interested in pictures if you get them appart


----------



## ShinAyasaki

audio123 said:


> Currently testing ISN latest cable, SC4 with my Noble Kaiser Encore. It is a 4 core cable that is made of pure silver and single crystal copper. Like all ISN cables, I am pretty confident of the sound respective at their price points and after testing the SC4, I am already looking forward to their next cable. For the SC4,  to sum it up, the sound is fuller and smoother. Audiophiles often associate bright treble with Noble Kaiser Encore but that is smoothened out with the SC4 whilst still retaining the shimmer for the energy at the top end. Bass is slightly fuller and there is a more organic midrange. The cable also provides an enveloping feeling. Moving on to the cable itself, I find it really soft and supple. Along with the AG8, they are definitely my top 2 ISN cables. Like the H40, this is a solid recommendation too.


so from the website, ISN states that each wire OD is 1.5mm, is that true?


----------



## Dsnuts

Damn good looking cable. Will test it out soon leave some impression. I believe it is 1.5mm diameter per core.


----------



## Dsnuts

So ISN SC4 naming scheme makes a lot of sense. One part silver and one part crystal copper. They are weaved together which makes for a interesting hybrid. This type if interweave per core makes a lot of sense of a hybrid cable vs using 2 separate cores mixed for the cable like most hybrids. 

I think the end results makes the cable have both properties more seamlessly. These do remind me of the 175. Detailed due to the silver has the sense of space similar how the 175 cable does. It is basically ISNs version of the 175 cable but in 4 cores. 

Wish they made a 8 core version with this same weave but for now I am impressed with these. Most definitely a higher end cable to consider.


----------



## Sebastiaan156

Got my cheap rx cable today from Cema as requested with no earhooks.




 

Tried many cabels on my Tin HiFi p1 and it sound dull with most, also tried 26awg single crystal coper and nothing worked.

This cable all tho not a single coper cable workes magic on the p1. The bass seems Fuller weird enough as normaly coper does the trick.

Now combined with 9038s mode 3 (tube impression) the rx cable and some spin fits the p1 sound just right to me, oke I like even more bass but then you compromize the rest of the frequency range. Songs like hey hey from a live album from Eric Clapton sound amazing and so does dance and psytrance. Really like this combo.

And for all of you don't know what to try, try this RX series cable. With some chats with Cema they will customize it fully to your needs. And it's only 35 euro so not really expensive.

Cable is really flexible looks great and sound amazing to me. But I'm not a standard and there for I ask others with this cable to share their findings.

Really like this cable, so much I own 3 of them as they are really to my liking.


----------



## SilverEars

I wonder if CEMA can make full-sized headphone cables with 4-pin XLR termination?

Anybody know if 175 cable is undoubtably Neotech wire based?


----------



## Sebastiaan156 (Jan 23, 2020)

SilverEars said:


> I wonder if CEMA can make full-sized headphone cables with 4-pin XLR termination?
> 
> Anybody know if 175 cable is undoubtably Neotech wire based?



I use there RS and rx series for full size no problem, just requested a cable for my m1060 which uses plugs not on his website and that was not a problem, so I guess he can make you xlr if you ask.

About the neotech I don't know but he always awnsers chat you can check with him on ali


----------



## adgun

SilverEars said:


> I wonder if CEMA can make full-sized headphone cables with 4-pin XLR termination?
> 
> Anybody know if 175 cable is undoubtably Neotech wire based?


you can, just chat the seller to your preference
the seller will help even there is no stock in store inventory.


----------



## Krassi

SilverEars said:


> I wonder if CEMA can make full-sized headphone cables with 4-pin XLR termination?
> 
> Anybody know if 175 cable is undoubtably Neotech wire based?


Yes he can. i ordered a short version of the super thick silver plated with 4pin xlr to 2,5mm


----------



## Sebastiaan156

Can some one advice me on how the ie80s pinnis called?


----------



## Stfr1908

Sebastiaan156 said:


> Can some one advice me on how the ie80s pinnis called?



I've also got the Sennheiser IE80s you can recognize it at Sennheiser IE8 pin or IE80 pin.


----------



## krunchcrispy

Hey folks, I have a recommendation request.  I have an 'original' FLC8s and first bought a Null Audio Arete cable (mark I) and the sound is pretty good, but the microphonics and stiffness are horrible.  Last year I bought cable 170 (aliexpress.com/item/1000007909452.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dx8MJeK)  and for months now I have been attempting to get the FLC8s to not be so bright. The FLC8s has so many configurations, and I have tip rolled and everything, but cable 170 seems to reduce the mid bass and increase the upper mids/lower treble, though it has better imaging and soundstage than the Arete (and maybe the reduction in these frequencies is giving a better imaging).   So, I am looking for a new cable that can be used for travelling, but not exaggerate the upper mids/lower treble.  Preferrably a cable under $100.00   Any thoughts?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000400771561.html?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000413868760.html?

Anyone have both of these? The Faael hibiscus cable seems to be a really great deal, but dont know if the EA cable is better at like 3 times the cost.


----------



## staticV3

Both adapter 25 and adapter 20 got to me with a loose contact. 20 cuts out as soon as you touch it basically, 25 needs to be bent hard for it to make contact. In both cases it's the 2.5mm jack that makes trouble.


----------



## larry piencenaves

Hello guys, new to the thread just wanna ask a question

I just bought this trn t3 sterling silver cable for a very cheap price, possibly the cheapest silver cable on the market atm, this is also my first silver cable. But I was underwhelmed by the sound of it. Its shrill in the treble and grainy, mids are a bit shouty, and somewhat inconsistent sounding, soundstage feels narrow and I dont know why. The good part however is that it reduces some midbass but doesnt alter the subbass too much which is good. but overall I think it sounds not so good compared to single crystal copper from ****. 

Although Im only about 10hrs of use with it and I dont really know if this silver cable will benefit from longer burn in so..

Based on your experience guys, does silver cable requires and benefit from burn in?


----------



## TiJo

Hey,
does someone know whether it is possible to buy the able of the TIN T4 separately? I like that it does not have multiple strands. Are there similar cables somewhere available?


----------



## kmmbd

Bought into the hype of the FAAEAL 4-core Cu Litz cable, and it's indeed worth the hype. Rather soft and pliable, not too heavy, and the pre-formed memory hook is very much manageable. It also looks quite good in person.

Only gripes so far: that useless chin-slider, and the 3.5mm jack is a tad too heavy for my liking.


----------



## RikudouGoku

kmmbd said:


> Bought into the hype of the FAAEAL 4-core Cu Litz cable, and it's indeed worth the hype. Rather soft and pliable, not too heavy, and the pre-formed memory hook is very much manageable. It also looks quite good in person.
> 
> Only gripes so far: that useless chin-slider, and the 3.5mm jack is a tad too heavy for my liking.


Those are some beautiful pictures, do you have any electro acousti cables that you can compare with?


----------



## kmmbd

RikudouGoku said:


> Those are some beautiful pictures, do you have any electro acousti cables that you can compare with?



Unfortunately not yet. I'll hopefully order the EA mixed Copper/SIlver cable once the Chinese New Years holiday is over.


----------



## larry piencenaves

kmmbd said:


> Bought into the hype of the FAAEAL 4-core Cu Litz cable, and it's indeed worth the hype. Rather soft and pliable, not too heavy, and the pre-formed memory hook is very much manageable. It also looks quite good in person.
> 
> Only gripes so far: that useless chin-slider, and the 3.5mm jack is a tad too heavy for my liking.




Newbie here, may I know whats about the hype on this?


----------



## kmmbd

larry piencenaves said:


> Newbie here, may I know whats about the hype on this?


Well, they are really cheap considering that Litz structure, and the build quality belies the price tag.


----------



## ShinAyasaki

kmmbd said:


> Well, they are really cheap considering that Litz structure, and the build quality belies the price tag.


somebody has to cut them down to confirm if the wire is really litz or not. Aliexpress sellers tend to call everything litz just because the cables are braided.


----------



## larry piencenaves

kmmbd said:


> Well, they are really cheap considering that Litz structure, and the build quality belies the price tag.



Ah i see, tho may i know if it changes the sound signature from iems? Coz In my experience pure coper sounded bassy to me, i dont know if litz


----------



## bracque

Hi all,

I have heard good things about ISN  I was reading this and other threads trying to see which might suit me better between the C16 and H16, and then saw pictures of how fat they are, which made me think maybe the H8 would be better.

Anyways, any comments on C16 vs H16, or either 16 vs the H8?

I have simgot PRO700 and will be adding a hiby R5 to the mix shortly.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 29, 2020)

You want more detail to the sonics or more warmth? Depends on how you want to shape that sound a bit. Looks like they included an SPC type cable for core with copper.  If you like the sonics the way it is go for a SPC or ISN S8 cable will be fine for you.


----------



## bracque

Dsnuts said:


> You want more detail to the sonics or more warmth? Depends on how you want to shape that sound a bit. Looks like they included an SPC type cable for core with copper.  If you like the sonics the way it is go for a SPC or ISN S8 cable will be fine for you.



the included cable has copper and silver, so probably more like the ISN H8.

what would the difference be between the C16 and H16?  and are the 16s too thick for walking around listening?

thanks.


----------



## caprimulgus (Jan 29, 2020)

Could anyone give a quick rundown on the sonic differences between versions (1 to 5) of the NiceHCK C-16? I know C-16-3 is popular around here, but has anyone used all 5 versions?

(Or just briefly what to expect from the different types of cables - I have no idea about copper vs silver vs hybrid, etc)

I'm a basshead - all copper would be best for bass (quantity)?

Aesthetically, I prefer C-16-4 (SPC silver plated copper) and C-16-5 (SPC silver plated copper +  ofc high purity copper). But am I better off sticking with the C-16-3?


----------



## RyuzakiL26 (Jan 29, 2020)

caprimulgus said:


> Could anyone give a quick rundown on the sonic differences between versions (1 to 5) of the NiceHCK C-16? I know C-16-3 is popular around here, but has anyone used all 5 versions?
> 
> (Or just briefly what to expect from the different types of cables - I have no idea about copper vs silver vs hybrid, etc)
> 
> ...




I have the version 1 and 3. Couldn't tell the difference as I didn't have time to test it with my Blon 03. The version 1 has been tied to my TRN V90 for now, and the ver. 03 to my Blon.


 

Still happy with these though. But really want to know about ver 4 and 5


----------



## caprimulgus

RyuzakiL26 said:


> Still happy with these though. But really want to know about ver 4 and 5



Yeah, I'm a sucker for that two-tone!


----------



## bogginhead

Anyone here know of any still-available cables compatible with the DUNU DN-2002?  I've unfortunately had to sell the majority of my iems, and am in the process of trading my very last pair for a set of these (I've been after a pair for a while, lol).  I'd be looking for a high-purity copper or single crystal copper cable in 2.5mm if that helps any.  The 2002 has some kinda weird MMCX connectors that I don't think many companies made.


----------



## subwoof3r

caprimulgus said:


> Could anyone give a quick rundown on the sonic differences between versions (1 to 5) of the NiceHCK C-16? I know C-16-3 is popular around here, but has anyone used all 5 versions?
> 
> (Or just briefly what to expect from the different types of cables - I have no idea about copper vs silver vs hybrid, etc)
> 
> ...


I recently had the C-16-3 from NiceHCK (came with my NiceHCK NX7 Pro), and very pleased with. For a copper cable, I have to say that I'm impressed. Very good transparency and details. It's still on the warmer side but done right (bass not exagerated thought, and mids are well preserved). A nice surprise which I didn't entended from this cable at first sight (and for my first 16 cores cable).
I noted that this cable requires a lot of hours of proper burn-in before sounding their best.


----------



## Eddie C (Jan 30, 2020)

For DIY cable builders,

I made a DIY cable using Electro Acouti wire for cheap, you may view HERE


----------



## courierdriver

So, Aliexpress sale is almost over. I've put alot of stuff in my cart but my budget wasn't big. Decided I could swing about $50. So, instead of buying new iems, I thought I'd just spring for a couple new cables for the iems I already own. Got the Nicehck NX7 PRO cable, for my non pro NX7 and a Tripowin Zonie SPC QDC 2.5mm balanced for my ZS10 PRO. Both these iems are so good to my ears, that I thought they deserved better cables than they are currently sporting. Let's see how long they take to get to me here in Canada, especially with all this coronavirus crap going on.


----------



## Dat bass

Hello everyone

I've been bitten by the upgrade bug, after years of being happy with my Sennheiser IE 80s, I upgraded to the Shure 846 back December, soon after I bought customer sleeves for them as I wanted to experience what a custom fit would feel like. The one drawback is that the stock cables don't work too well with them due to the memory wire and now I'm in the market for new cables. 

I'm highly interested in getting one of those cables with the swappable terminals ends, but I also want to try a "pure silver" cable but I know next to nothing about ordering from aliexpress. 

The mee audio cable I've seen here ( https://www.meeaudio.com/CMB-BAL-SET ) but there's also this cable I saw mentioned at the start of this thread has my interest, ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32909328427.html ) but I wanted to gauge other users opinions.


----------



## Dsnuts

Dat bass said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I've been bitten by the upgrade bug, after years of being happy with my Sennheiser IE 80s, I upgraded to the Shure 846 back December, soon after I bought customer sleeves for them as I wanted to experience what a custom fit would feel like. The one drawback is that the stock cables don't work too well with them due to the memory wire and now I'm in the market for new cables.
> 
> ...



Sorry for the late reply. So the meeaudio cable is just so so. The advantage there is that you get all those adapters. The 2nd one is not a great deal either since it cost 3X as much. The Shure 846 being all BAs seems it will benefit from some silver content for the cable. Several cables comes to mind but one I can recommend is this one. https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-sc4.html

Is a pure silver cable with crystal copper inlay. I am about to post my review of these. This cable I can guarantee will be a better option vs the Meeaudio one and should be comparable to that 2nd cable you linked if not better. You can choose which termination you need. I mostly go 2.5mm balanced and use a pig tail adapter to go single ended if need be. Works out easy that way. You can look into the Electro acousti line of cables on aliexpress as well. Those cables of the highest quality for the money which you can choose which termination you want too. If being able to switch the termination is crucial for you. https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-sc4.html  This is a very nice cable that you can buy extra adaptors for. Gives you an option to get a 2.5mm or 4.4mm extra adaptor for $20 more. I have this cable on my DK2001 and is an excellent quality cable for the money.


----------



## SupperTime

I need a usb C to USB B cable for use with a dac from my phone, anyone got an idea?


----------



## maricius

Finally picked up my first cable secondhand for around $30! It's by a local maker but it seemed like the perfect comparison to my stock cable.

My stock cable is the Sony OFC SPC cable so I assume around 4N. This cable is a 7n OCC SPC Type 2 Litz by Deez Audio who apparently started making cheaper options in the last year. The all copper, SPC, and hybrid-copper-SPC 4 core all retail for $50. He also made a 8 core version and calls both variants the "Hygieia Classic" cable. He released the Hygieia Mk2 which only comes in 4 core but is a lot thicker and he claims that they keep the same sound signature as the classics but ups everything else.

Impressions: I chose the IER-M7 over the M9 for price being the biggest reason followed by the fact that I actually preferred the fuller lower mids and bass presentation. I did admit that the M9 had better layering for highs and better female vocals. I honestly wasn't expecting a difference since it isn't a particularly pricy cable and having the same material as stock. Lo and behold, the M7 suddenly has more sparkle, even clearer imaging, more forward vocals, tighter bass, and a lot more dynamics. I'd say it still retains its body relative to the M9 but I want to return to the store to do a proper side-by-side. Suddenly I can no longer pair the M7 with my iPhone 6s as the M7 as the combo is, dare I say it, too bright for me? Another major reason I picked the M7 was since I don't have a proper DAP that could stream, I would use it with my smartphone for on the go and I needed an IEM that could compensate for the thin sounding iPhone. With the iFi Micro iDSD, the M7 is now singing great and I am sated for now cable wise. My goal now is to pick either the Hiby R5, iBasso DX160, or a FiiO BTR5 to use with my phone. After that, I will foray the local cable scene and once I find the best one locally, I'll compare it to the best that aliexpress has to offer!

I still don't believe all upgrade cables are actually upgrades and I am still quite skeptical overall. I, however, cannot deny my surprise after the multiple test switching I did.

Here are some photos compared to the Sony stock cable!


----------



## Jon L

Anyone try the GU.Craftsman store on Aliexpress, specifically their "6N Silver" cables?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32887437483.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.32003c00PpsHCH&mp=1


----------



## max232

maricius said:


> I still don't believe all upgrade cables are actually upgrades and I am still quite skeptical overall. I, however, cannot deny my surprise after the multiple test switching I did.


They look nice though. That's about it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Took me a while to get the ISN SC4 review up. Had some other write ups I had to do but I finally published it. Read toward the end. I did a comparison to the 175 cables. Unreal but these comes very very close. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-sc4.24202/reviews#item-review-23265


----------



## Nabillion_786

Dsnuts said:


> Took me a while to get the ISN SC4 review up. Had some other write ups I had to do but I finally published it. Read toward the end. I did a comparison to the 175 cables. Unreal but these comes very very close. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-sc4.24202/reviews#item-review-23265


Soo which one do you actually prefer now on your fdx1 the s16 cable or the the isn sc4?


----------



## Dsnuts

We are talking about different levels of cables here. Best answer to that would be if you want a more technical FDX1 or a more fuller bodied sounding FDX1. ISN SC4 is mostly pure silver so it brings more detail with even better imaging. Let me put it this way. If you had the S-16 on you will be able to tell the increase in resolution when you swap out to the SC4. Not so much the other way around. Though both cables sound great on the FDX1 that pure silver and crystal copper of the SC4 costs $109 for a reason.

Go with what you can afford both will be upgraded cables from the stock. The SC4 adds a bit of extra in the way of cleaner sound, blacker space, wider stage, better details. S-16 does that but not quite like the SC4. I was very surprised the SC4 hangs with cable 175 from electro acousti and those cables cost $180.


----------



## taropaste

@Dsnuts I'm considering the S16 or H16 cable for my FDX1 but I'm a bit concerned about the weight and thickness of the cables. I have small ears and the FDX1 are already pretty heavy - with the stock cable and Sedna light tips, the fit is acceptable but not super secure. I'm worried that if I get the S16/H16, the phones won't stay in my ears. Do you have any suggestions for a thinner/lighter cable (compared to the ISN cables) that would synergize well with the FDX1? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 10, 2020)

You try using them over the ears instead of straight down. That is how I use them. No concerns for cables then. I can check a few different cables for you later one tonight. I have a few in mind. I do like the SPC variety of cables for them so I can try a few others.


I can tell you right now though that ISN SC4 cable I reviewed last night sounds magical on the FDX1. I know this cable is a bit spendy but man does it sound good on the FDX1.


----------



## taropaste

Dsnuts said:


> You try using them over the ears instead of straight down. That is how I use them. No concerns for cables then. I can check a few different cables for you later one tonight. I have a few in mind. I do like the SPC variety of cables for them so I can try a few others.
> I can tell you right now though that ISN SC4 cable I reviewed last night sounds magical on the FDX1. I know this cable is a bit spendy but man does it sound good on the FDX1.



Yes, I wear them over my ears as well which is definitely better. But sometimes I have trouble with thicker or stiffer cables at the top part of my ear (where the space is narrowest). SC4 is not as heavy or thick as S16/H16? If so, I will consider it. In any case, I look forward to any other suggestions you might have once you've had a chance to try some other cables. Truly appreciate your help!


----------



## Dsnuts

SC4 is light has no ear guides which is what I prefer. Excellent ergonomics. Supple and soft too. No chord noise but the stuff is premium grade. Pure silver with Crystal copper inlay inbetween. Sonically shows it's a higher end cable.

The other one I want to try that is thinner is the ISN S4 which is a silver coated OCC copper cable.


I currently have this cable on my Tri I3 and sound great on that phone but will try it on the FDX1 when I get a chance tonight. Will let you know.


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 10, 2020)

So I am trying out the ISN S4 cable on the FDX1. @taropaste  I think you will be happy with this pairing. It sounds great using this cable. While the detail and stage is not exactly the ISN SC4. These comes fairly close for the price it is a good value. https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-s4.html

Just for grins I tried a few other cables the ISN S8 is also a good pairing but with slightly less resolution vs the S4. I think the S8 for $32 is a good deal and sounds fairly close the the S-16 but not as bulky. Even though the S4 has less cores it is made of a higher end copper so they cost accordingly. I think either the S8 or the S4 depending on how much your willing to spend. Either way you will be happy with the results. ISN S8 https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-s8.html

A bit of an insider dig on the ISN S8. ISN thinks highly of this cable. I was told by the designers they like this cable over their 16 core varieties. Cost cheaper too. It was the reason why they included it on their H40.  Oh I forgot to mention the S4 has ear guides but it isn't stiff. The S8 does not.

I also tried Electro acousti $40 hybrid cable. Nope.. It sounds a lot like the stock cable. Go with the ones I mentioned.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Dsnuts said:


> We are talking about different levels of cables here. Best answer to that would be if you want a more technical FDX1 or a more fuller bodied sounding FDX1. ISN SC4 is mostly pure silver so it brings more detail with even better imaging. Let me put it this way. If you had the S-16 on you will be able to tell the increase in resolution when you swap out to the SC4. Not so much the other way around. Though both cables sound great on the FDX1 that pure silver and crystal copper of the SC4 costs $109 for a reason.
> 
> Go with what you can afford both will be upgraded cables from the stock. The SC4 adds a bit of extra in the way of cleaner sound, blacker space, wider stage, better details. S-16 does that but not quite like the SC4. I was very surprised the SC4 hangs with cable 175 from electro acousti and those cables cost $180.


Thanks for this! Which one would you recommend between sc4 and the 175 cable with less cores? Because I use this iem with my phone and they are both at a similar price.


----------



## Dsnuts

Hmm that is a good question I would assume the 4 core version of the 175 cable should be very similar to the SC4. I suppose if you want maximum stage go for the electro acousti 4 core. If you want just a bit more impact in the bass end go for the SC4. Both should be very comparable. The ISN SC4 has no ear guides at all. It will come down to what you prefer in the looks.

The bigger problem right now is what is happening in China. Government shut down big sectors of business and there is a tentative prolonging of hold on all business till Feb. 18th or so. Shipping could be very slow.


----------



## taropaste

Dsnuts said:


> So I am trying out the ISN S4 cable on the FDX1. @taropaste  I think you will be happy with this pairing. It sounds great using this cable. While the detail and stage is not exactly the ISN SC4. These comes fairly close for the price it is a good value. https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-s4.html
> 
> Just for grins I tried a few other cables the ISN S8 is also a good pairing but with slightly less resolution vs the S4. I think the S8 for $32 is a good deal and sounds fairly close the the S-16 but not as bulky. Even though the S4 has less cores it is made of a higher end copper so they cost accordingly. I think either the S8 or the S4 depending on how much your willing to spend. Either way you will be happy with the results. ISN S8 https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-s8.html
> 
> ...



Wow! Ok...looks like can't go wrong with ISN! If you had to choose between H16, S16, and S4 which would you prefer? I'll probably end up going with S4 due to ergonomics but I'm wondering what the sonic differences are in your opinion?


----------



## Dsnuts

S4 is a bit more expensive from the 16 models. The H16 and S16 are bulky so if you want to keep your cable on the light side not to mention out of the 3 the S4 will put out the best detail so that might be the way to go and the cleanest sound as well.  The other 2 gives a fuller body of sound overall. Details are good but not as precise as the S4. They sound good on the FDX1 as well but if you can put up the extra cash for the S4. That is the way to go with the FDX1.


----------



## PTDennis

@Dsnuts do you think that for the ISN H40, the S4 cable is worth the price difference from a Kinboofi 8 core? I was able to order it for only 20€
https://a.aliexpress.com/_sotOr1
But I am waiting for the seller to send it, and was considering cancelling the order and buy the S4 from Penon. Thanks in advance


----------



## Dsnuts

I like that Kinboofi cable a lot. It is one of the better bang for buck cables available on the express. I do think the S4 is of a better quality but I wouldn't cancel your order I think you will be happy with that kinboofi cable. That cable is substantial. I have not tried it on the H40 but I can tonight. Will let you know how that pairing is.


----------



## PTDennis

Dsnuts said:


> I like that Kinboofi cable a lot. It is one of the better bang for buck cables available on the express. I do think the S4 is of a better quality but I wouldn't cancel your order I think you will be happy with that kinboofi cable. That cable is substantial. I have not tried it on the H40 but I can tonight. Will let you know how that pairing is.


Thank you! Looking forward for your feedback!


----------



## pedrothelion

I need to buy a replacement cable for my Tin HiFi P1 so I took a look at AliExpress and was overwhelmed at the options. I did find this, which looks good: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000352771372.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.15902e0eGf3kUa

Should I just go with that, or are there better options?
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Dsnuts

PTDennis said:


> Thank you! Looking forward for your feedback!



 I went from the ISN S8 which is the stock cable to the Kinboofi cable back n forth. What I noticed was the expansion of stage. A slight increase in fullness but it is due to that expansion in stage. Both cables give very similar profile on the sonics but the Kinboofi cable expands the sound which is what you want in an upgraded cable. It sounds good on the H40. I think you will like it. I purposefully used my pig tail adapter on the Kinboofi as it was a 2.5mm balanced cable. Just to compare single ended vs single ended. You did good in getting this cable. 





pedrothelion said:


> I need to buy a replacement cable for my Tin HiFi P1 so I took a look at AliExpress and was overwhelmed at the options. I did find this, which looks good: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000352771372.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.15902e0eGf3kUa
> 
> Should I just go with that, or are there better options?
> Thanks in advance for any advice.



Not familiar with the P1. What part of the sound would you like to enhance or would like to improve upon the sound. If you want it a bit more detailed I would go for a silver coated variety of cable. If you want it more warmer sounding maybe increase in bass try a pure copper variety. I have no idea how the balancing on the P1 is so if you can tell us what you would like to improve on it I can give you some pointers.


----------



## PTDennis

Dsnuts said:


> I went from the ISN S8 which is the stock cable to the Kinboofi cable back n forth. What I noticed was the expansion of stage. A slight increase in fullness but it is due to that expansion in stage. Both cables give very similar profile on the sonics but the Kinboofi cable expands the sound which is what you want in an upgraded cable. It sounds good on the H40. I think you will like it. I purposefully used my pig tail adapter on the Kinboofi as it was a 2.5mm balanced cable. Just to compare single ended vs single ended. You did good in getting this cable.


Thank you for testing this! My S8 is a 3.5 unbalanced and the Kinboofi I bought is a 2.5 balanced. I can use with the Fiio BTR5 and it’s more powerful 2.5 balanced port. Maybe this will also help to increase the difference between the cables. What is maybe strange it that, once again, the 4 core version, in this case of the Kinboofi cable, is more expensive than the 8 core. Maybe the materials are better quality, as in the ISN 4 core cable.


----------



## pedrothelion (Feb 12, 2020)

Dusnuts said:


> Not familiar with the P1. What part of the sound would you like to enhance or would like to improve upon the sound. If you want it a bit more detailed I would go for a silver coated variety of cable. If you want it more warmer sounding maybe increase in bass try a pure copper variety. I have no idea how the balancing on the P1 is so if you can tell us what you would like to improve on it I can give you some pointers.



Thanks for your reply.
I need a balanced cable as neutral as possible. P1 will be paired to FiiO Q5s for classical listening.

Is this balanced?
￡14.26  71%OFF | KBEAR 16 core Silver plated Cable 2.5/3.5/4.4mm Upgrade Cable With MMCX/2pin/QDC/TFZ Connector with F1 KB06 HI7 ZSX BLON BL03 https://a.aliexpress.com/_c3xk3t 

By the way... are there shipping delays from China due to Coronavirus?


----------



## Dsnuts

pedrothelion said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I need a balanced cable as neutral as possible. P1 will be paired to FiiO Q5s for classical listening.
> 
> Is this balanced?
> ...



Unfortunatley due to the virus I read all shipping has been delayed till the 29th of Feb out of Aliexpress. Shipping right now is very sketchy. That cable you linked to should be fine as it is basically the same cable I reviewed from NiceHCK called the S-16. They all come from the same OEM that makes them cables and those should do you just fine. Now it is a matter of if your gonna get your cable in a timely manor. Timing is a bit off due to what is happening right now.


----------



## courierdriver

I bought a Tripowin 16 core Zonie SPC cable with a 2.5mm balanced plug, and QDC connectors, to use with my ZS10 PRO. It arrived yesterday from Aliexpress. Ordered on 01/29/20. Came from Singapore in 2 weeks, so I guess no virus issues. Bought this to replace the JCally 8 core I was using. That cable is really good, but I wanted to see if this Zonie would add anything to the already sweet sounding combo I already had. Burning the Zonie in now, but I can already tell it's a couple steps up from the JCally I was using. I'll post more impressions in a few days as I get more familiar with my new cable. In the meantime, I'm loving the increased detail I'm hearing with the Zonie


----------



## caprimulgus

Anyone know of any short length 2.5mm balanced cables with QDC connectors? (for use with clipped-on receiver / dap)

Would love a shorter version of a Tripowin C8/Zonie, for example!


----------



## pedrothelion (Feb 13, 2020)

courierdriver said:


> I bought a Tripowin 16 core Zonie SPC cable with a 2.5mm balanced plug, and QDC connectors, to use with my ZS10 PRO. It arrived yesterday from Aliexpress. Ordered on 01/29/20. Came from Singapore in 2 weeks, so I guess no virus issues. Bought this to replace the JCally 8 core I was using. That cable is really good, but I wanted to see if this Zonie would add anything to the already sweet sounding combo I already had. Burning the Zonie in now, but I can already tell it's a couple steps up from the JCally I was using. I'll post more impressions in a few days as I get more familiar with my new cable. In the meantime, I'm loving the increased detail I'm hearing with the Zonie



Great cable. Are you bought it from DD-Audio Store?


----------



## courierdriver

pedrothelion said:


> Great cable. Are you bought it from DD-Audio Store?


Yes, I did. Really impressed by how quickly it shipped and how fast it got to me.


----------



## lukedss

Hey all, picked up a pair of Sony WH1000XM3 (ooph long name) wanted to get a 3.5mm to 3.5mm so I could use it wired occasionally. An


courierdriver said:


> Yes, I did. Really impressed by how quickly it shipped and how fast it got to me.



Hey all just picked up Sony WH1000XM3 (hmm Def didn't get that right) looking to get a wire for it so I can use my ES100. Without falling into this rabbit hole (again) can someone recommend a 3.5 to 3.5trrs cable I could get on a custom length? Looking to spend about £40. Thanks!


----------



## SupperTime

I need a short cable (8 inches or shorter) usb c to usb B,  where can I find one that short?


----------



## courierdriver

AmazonBasics USB Type-C to Micro-B 2.0 Short Charger Cable - 6 Inches (15.2 Centimeters) - Black https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01LONQ7R6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_asVrEbX29XPE9  AmazonBasics USB Type-C to Micro-B 2.0 Short Charger Cable - 6 Inches (15.2 Centimeters) - Black https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01LONQ7R6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_rxVrEbEWMDG9Y
You mean like these?


----------



## beanxinh

Hi I have a rose Masya earbud and my cable begin to loose. I'm looking for a replacement cable with 2pin (preferably 0.75mm but 0.78mm is fine too) I but I can't find any good quality 2pin cable that have a recess that like KZ Para B (KZ ZST, AS6...). Can anyone recommend any cable for me? Thanks


----------



## kraywang (Feb 15, 2020)

never mind


----------



## LordZero (Feb 15, 2020)

I want to change the cable on my iBasso it01s, since it's giving me comfort problems. I have a **** 8 Core Silver Plated Copper balanced cable, which is much better in comfort,
and the original it01 cable is better too.
The earhooks of the **** are more tight, the cable is more flexible and thick which help it to stay on ears.

You think I am loosing sound quality? It's a 8usd Vs 100usd cable :/
If yes,what cable so you recommend?didn't want to spend more than 30usd.


----------



## Hentype

I've bought a bunch of cables from aliexpress and Amazon but I'm looking to see if someone could recommend something better than like a Triptowin C8 or a **** / Nicechk 6-8-16 core copper cable. I'm using CA Vegas with a Hiby R3 pro and Chord Mojo. mostly EDM, Hip-Hop but a little bit of everything else thrown in. Was looking at a a Linsoul LSC08 or ISN C4, S4, SC4? Not quite sure It would be making an upgrade. I don't really care for the CA stock cable the earhooks are rather uncomfortable, i prefer no memory wire or no ear hooks at all (glasses). Been trying to get the jist of how cable materials impact sound. this would be for 3.5 single ended and MMCX for the Mojo. Have a bunch more 2.5 balanced but have to use with my Fiio adapter.


----------



## progdvd

PTDennis said:


> @Dsnuts do you think that for the ISN H40, the S4 cable is worth the price difference from a Kinboofi 8 core? I was able to order it for only 20€
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_sotOr1
> But I am waiting for the seller to send it, and was considering cancelling the order and buy the S4 from Penon. Thanks in advance



I have used the same Kinboofi with Blons, paired with xDSD, Holly molly that stage, resolution and detail is off the hook amazing pairing, definitely great cable...
Sadly xDSD had to go, I'm really gonna miss that pairing, hopefully upcoming BTR5 will be just as good.


----------



## Jbucla2005

I make all my own cables from Mogami Cable. Works for me. 2964 is good for unbalanced interconnects.


----------



## Elite_Force

deleted


----------



## assassin10000

Bought these for cheap to try out.
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32974005861.html

Measures a bit high at .9-1.0ohm (900 to 1000 milli-ohm). I didn't expect much for sub $5 ea.


----------



## LordZero

So what is the best sub 50usd balanced cable?
Tripowin c8?


----------



## Gazny

assassin10000 said:


> Bought these for cheap to try out.
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32974005861.html
> 
> Measures a bit high at .9-1.0ohm (900 to 1000 milli-ohm). I didn't expect much for sub $5 ea.


What do you think of the cable? It sure looks nice. Does it feel nice(tangle easily)?


----------



## assassin10000

Gazny said:


> What do you think of the cable? It sure looks nice. Does it feel nice(tangle easily)?



I haven't used them yet. Only opened up one to measure resistance. They are soft and very flexible, untangle easily. Looks and feels good.


----------



## Sunstealer

Hentype said:


> I've bought a bunch of cables from aliexpress and Amazon but I'm looking to see if someone could recommend something better than like a Triptowin C8 or a **** / Nicechk 6-8-16 core copper cable. I'm using CA Vegas with a Hiby R3 pro and Chord Mojo. mostly EDM, Hip-Hop but a little bit of everything else thrown in. Was looking at a a Linsoul LSC08 or ISN C4, S4, SC4? Not quite sure It would be making an upgrade. I don't really care for the CA stock cable the earhooks are rather uncomfortable, i prefer no memory wire or no ear hooks at all (glasses). Been trying to get the jist of how cable materials impact sound. this would be for 3.5 single ended and MMCX for the Mojo. Have a bunch more 2.5 balanced but have to use with my Fiio adapter.


ISN make good quality cables. Worth a try - you might want to consider a hybrid H8 (not the H16 - heavy and a little edgy in the treble) or the 4 core Electro Acousti cables.


----------



## QC1

LordZero said:


> I want to change the cable on my iBasso it01s, since it's giving me comfort problems. I have a **** 8 Core Silver Plated Copper balanced cable, which is much better in comfort,
> and the original it01 cable is better too.
> The earhooks of the **** are more tight, the cable is more flexible and thick which help it to stay on ears.
> 
> ...




I own (well used to own the iBasso IT01, it recently broke), but still use a couple of MMCX earphones.

My go-to cable is the FAAEL MMCX mic cable as it is the most durable (in my experience) and cheap ($7-9) enough to use a beater cable for my daily commute. The mic quality is alright and the sound quality is better than the Fiio stock mic cable (which is pretty bad imho).

That said, I found better sound quality in the Brainwavz black MMCX cable ($15) which is advertised as litz. The Brainwavz, in my ears sounds clearer and more... fast? transient than the FAAEAL, Fiio and a random 8-core NiceHCK cable that was recommended in Hakuzen's list. I've also seen a lot of posts here praising the FAAEL litz (4 core, $17) cable and will be giving that a try in the near future.

To be honest though your budget is pretty wide and I think a cable recommendation would be more based on whether you'd need a mic and use case. If you could stretch your budget slightly, I would highly recommend the GU Crafstman 5N copper cable being sold at $40 (+ shipping). If you can wait until sales periods/ black friday ALO audio also sells their litz cable for $29.


----------



## GloriousGenMacArthur

Suggestions for a ~3 ft  3.5mm angled to 3.5mm unbalanced for a set of fostex?


----------



## Hentype

Sunstealer said:


> ISN make good quality cables. Worth a try - you might want to consider a hybrid H8 (not the H16 - heavy and a little edgy in the treble) or the 4 core Electro Acousti cables.



I went with ISN Audio SC4. Will see how it is, the H8 also looked quite good.


----------



## Noor Al-Tamimi

On Amazon they have some pretty nice generic cables that are actually handmade in China. They're also marketted as oxygen free copper which is a definite bonus.


----------



## Sunstealer

Noor Al-Tamimi said:


> On Amazon they have some pretty nice generic cables that are actually handmade in China. They're also marketted as oxygen free copper which is a definite bonus.



Non banned manufacturer?


----------



## zachmal

QC1 said:


> I own (well used to own the iBasso IT01, it recently broke), but still use a couple of MMCX earphones.
> 
> My go-to cable is the FAAEL MMCX mic cable as it is the most durable (in my experience) and cheap ($7-9) enough to use a beater cable for my daily commute. The mic quality is alright and the sound quality is better than the Fiio stock mic cable (which is pretty bad imho).
> 
> ...



when did you get the FAAEAL litz cable for 7-9 bucks 

*edit* (reading comprehension overhaul):

>FAAEL MMCX mic cable 

okay


----------



## courierdriver

courierdriver said:


> I bought a Tripowin 16 core Zonie SPC cable with a 2.5mm balanced plug, and QDC connectors, to use with my ZS10 PRO. It arrived yesterday from Aliexpress. Ordered on 01/29/20. Came from Singapore in 2 weeks, so I guess no virus issues. Bought this to replace the JCally 8 core I was using. That cable is really good, but I wanted to see if this Zonie would add anything to the already sweet sounding combo I already had. Burning the Zonie in now, but I can already tell it's a couple steps up from the JCally I was using. I'll post more impressions in a few days as I get more familiar with my new cable. In the meantime, I'm loving the increased detail I'm hearing with the Zonie


So, I've had a week or so with the Tripowin Zonie 16 core (terminated with ZS10 PRO/QDC and 2.5mm balanced plug). Been using this with my ZS10 PRO. It has replaced the JCally 8 core that I had been using. The Zonie is a nice upgrade with a discernable difference in detail resolution in the mids and highs, as well as a slightly tighter bass definition, but still retaining the warmth and impact of the JCally cable. Imho, the differences (in SQ) are small. The JCally 8 core is still a nice upgrade cable for the ZS10 PRO (especially compared to the the stock cable); but the Tripowin Zonie SPC 16 core is a few steps better than the JCally. It's also a nicer, softer cable; which makes it more comfortable for longer listening sessions. I bought mine on sale from Aliexpress for only $24 CDN. For that price, I can highly rec the Tripowin Zonie SPC 2.5mm balanced cable.


----------



## QC1

zachmal said:


> when did you get the FAAEAL litz cable for 7-9 bucks
> 
> *edit* (reading comprehension overhaul):
> 
> ...



No worries! 
Yeah the $7-9 one is their normal 5N MMCX mic cable, not the litz. If you are a new Aliexpress user you may be able to get $2-3 USD off though. 

I actually recently purchased the Jade Audio EA3 so I'm in the market for a 2-pin cable myself... wondering if I should get the FAEAL Hibiscus Litz or if there is a better budget contender in the $20-30 range.


----------



## NallyFace

Hello

Any recommendations for a quick to get. Able from the UK? Budget of up to £50 and will be used with Sure Se425’s. My Yinyo from Amazon is cutting out.

Cheers!


----------



## zachmal

QC1 said:


> No worries!
> Yeah the $7-9 one is their normal 5N MMCX mic cable, not the litz. If you are a new Aliexpress user you may be able to get $2-3 USD off though.
> 
> I actually recently purchased the Jade Audio EA3 so I'm in the market for a 2-pin cable myself... wondering if I should get the FAEAL Hibiscus Litz or if there is a better budget contender in the $20-30 range.



the FAAEAL litz cable is really a good product, it's only somewhat bulky and heavy

so it's recommended to wear the cable over ear, also since the Jade Audio EA3 is somewhat bright (if I remember correctly ?) it should be a good match since there's a bit of a roll-off with it, the question is if the bass is already too much or enough with the EA3 since the cable emphasizes the bass also a bit


----------



## muths66

zachmal said:


> the FAAEAL litz cable is really a good product, it's only somewhat bulky and heavy
> 
> so it's recommended to wear the cable over ear, also since the Jade Audio EA3 is somewhat bright (if I remember correctly ?) it should be a good match since there's a bit of a roll-off with it, the question is if the bass is already too much or enough with the EA3 since the cable emphasizes the bass also a bit


i would rencomend 175 for ea3.


----------



## Dsnuts

$180 cable for $50 earphone. Is like putting truffle shavings on vanilla ice cream.


----------



## zachmal

progdvd said:


> EA 175 in da house



I still can't seem to make sense of this thread 

where is 175 listed at ?

searching for 175 doesn't show any hits at


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...uck-cable-thread.891911/page-19#post-14637360
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...uck-cable-thread.891911/page-39#post-14759506
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...uck-cable-thread.891911/page-39#post-14759512


----------



## RikudouGoku

@zachmal it is this one

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/


----------



## sica

Guys I got a question.  What kind of ISN cable for example or other generic chi-fi cable would have equal or similar sound quality to ALO's stock litz cable?


----------



## galangerz

Having a list of chifi cable equivalents to mainstream cables would be VERY interesting O.o


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 28, 2020)

sica said:


> Guys I got a question.  What kind of ISN cable for example or other generic chi-fi cable would have equal or similar sound quality to ALO's stock litz cable?





 Different build wise but similar in sonic reproduction. ISN S4. I actually like the ISN S4 better to be honest. Them Alo cables are way overpriced that stock litz cable is at the most actual value should be $30 or so.

This Kinboofi cable is sold for $26-$30 on sale. Is better than the alo litz cable. 


$47 on AK audio site on aliexpress.

How would I know you ask? Because my Alo litz cable is collecting dust. Alo cables much like a lot of brand named cables charge a premium. For the same price of the Alo litz cable you can buy a 4 Core Electro acouti 175 or one of these. 



ISN SC4. Pure silver with crystal copper inlay. For $109.


----------



## sica

Thanks Dsnuts, saw your post about alo litz on sale for $30, for that price that's not bad!


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 28, 2020)

When that was on sale that should be the actual price on those. At $100. Those are just not that good of a deal. I have no idea why they put a metal ear guide on them.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Mar 2, 2020)

Having a hard time finding a certain cable. Looking for a Balanced 2.5mm Cable w/ Particular 2-Pin 0.78mm Cable Connector

Requirements...

Pure Copper
2.5mm Balanced
0.78mm 2-Pin
Soft & Flexible
Under $50 USD?
I'm looking for a minimal 2-Pins connector, The ones that don't Stick out like a sore thumb. Here are some that I've found but they're either not copper or over my budget.








Thanks!


----------



## subwoof3r

Personally my 175 is still for now my best cable ever. Excels everywhere (soundstage, treble clarity and details, mids, bass). My only cons is that its a bit memory sometimes but flexible, and that it could slightly better in the sub-bass area. Anyway, this cable is definitely not warm, so it's no evidence  I prefer the overall presentation of this 175 over all my collection.
I'm thinking of buying the 8 cores version one day (maybe in blue version) if I don't find better since.


----------



## CoiL (Mar 3, 2020)

nvm


----------



## hakuzen

CoiL said:


> Wow. Wondering why my post got deleted without any explanation?!
> 
> Because I said IT01 stock cable having cracks, stiffness/springy after some usage?


guess nobody deleted your post: you posted it in my thread ("Resistance of cables..")


----------



## radarnigz5

subwoof3r said:


> Personally my 175 is still for now my best cable ever. Excels everywhere (soundstage, treble clarity and details, mids, bass). My only cons is that its a bit memory sometimes but flexible, and that it could slightly better in the sub-bass area. Anyway, this cable is definitely not warm, so it's no evidence  I prefer the overall presentation of this 175 over all my collection.
> I'm thinking of buying the 8 cores version one day (maybe in blue version) if I don't find better since.



same sentiments

i do also thinking of buying 8 core 175 with this... and have multiple adaptors for multiple iems


----------



## raccoon city

I received this cable today.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33040259106.html
It seems to be a fine cable.


----------



## Nabillion_786

subwoof3r said:


> Personally my 175 is still for now my best cable ever. Excels everywhere (soundstage, treble clarity and details, mids, bass). My only cons is that its a bit memory sometimes but flexible, and that it could slightly better in the sub-bass area. Anyway, this cable is definitely not warm, so it's no evidence  I prefer the overall presentation of this 175 over all my collection.
> I'm thinking of buying the 8 cores version one day (maybe in blue version) if I don't find better since.


My 175 4 core cable should be coming to my door within a couple of hours and honestly cannot wait to pair them with my fdx1. I'm exactly looking for what you are describing as I do not like much warmth in my signature as it makes the sound a bit boring for me. I honestly hope these have a noticeable improvement and I'll report back after I've done some testing.


----------



## CoiL

hakuzen said:


> guess nobody deleted your post: you posted it in my thread ("Resistance of cables..")


Yeah, my bad  Somehow my post didn`t show up anymore. Dunno why I didn`t see it, lol.


----------



## CoiL

radarnigz5 said:


> i do also thinking of buying 8 core 175 with this... and have multiple adaptors for multiple iems


Where from I can get this? How much is the cost?


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Mar 3, 2020)

Ok my final conclusion of the 175 4 core cable is that it definitely brings more details but I actually prefer the stock cable as the vocals take a bit of a hit on the 175 cable. Even though they sound slightly more detailed they are definitely more recessed and I am a vocals fanatic which is a huge deal breaker for me. Honestly there was no soundstage increase to my ears aswell but maybe that's what I would get in the 8 core version. I'm probably gonna get a fully pure silver or spc cable next as I want detail but don't want any reduction in mids. But overall beautiful cable that adds more details.


----------



## subwoof3r

Nabillion_786 said:


> Ok my final conclusion of the 175 4 core cable is that it definitely brings more details but I actually prefer the stock cable as the vocals take a bit of a hit on the 175 cable. Even though they sound slightly more detailed they are definitely more recessed and I am a vocals fanatic which is a huge deal breaker for me. Honestly there was no soundstage increase to my ears aswell but maybe that's what I would get in the 8 core version. I'm probably gonna get a fully pure silver or spc cable next as I want detail but don't want any reduction in mids. But overall beautiful cable that adds more details.


Maybe try some burn-in process (if you believe), that's what I do on each drivers and cables I receive, sometimes it helps a lot.
This is the first time I hear that 175 is mid recessed, so it is weird.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Mar 3, 2020)

subwoof3r said:


> Maybe try some burn-in process (if you believe), that's what I do on each drivers and cables I receive, sometimes it helps a lot.
> This is the first time I hear that 175 is mid recessed, so it is weird.


Ive read through this thread and 3 other people in total have said the same. If they change after burn in then I'm willing to give it ago but has anyone else noticed any difference? Also I am very curious as to what material the stock fdx1 cable is made from as out of the box the fdx1 cable had a more forward vocals presentation and not too far away in technicalities when compared to the 175 4 core cable. My next cable will definitely be the s16 cable as this should hopefully accentuate the mids and treble even further and others have stated more girth due to the thickness of the cable which I 100% believe because I have experienced this with the tfz no.3 ti stock cable.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Nabillion_786 said:


> Ok my final conclusion of the 175 4 core cable is that it definitely brings more details but I actually prefer the stock cable as the vocals take a bit of a hit on the 175 cable. Even though they sound slightly more detailed they are definitely more recessed and I am a vocals fanatic which is a huge deal breaker for me. Honestly there was no soundstage increase to my ears aswell but maybe that's what I would get in the 8 core version. I'm probably gonna get a fully pure silver or spc cable next as I want detail but don't want any reduction in mids. But overall beautiful cable that adds more details.


Maybe it is because the sound, sounds further away from you with the 175 or it could be a bad combo with your iem. ( my KXXS is really bad with 175)


----------



## subwoof3r

Nabillion_786 said:


> Ive read through this thread and 3 other people in total have said the same. If they change after burn in then I'm willing to give it ago but has anyone else noticed any difference? Also I am very curious as to what material the stock fdx1 cable is made from as out of the box the fdx1 cable had a more forward vocals presentation and not too far away in technicalities when compared to the 175 4 core cable. My next cable will definitely be the s16 cable as this should hopefully accentuate the mids and treble even further and others have stated more girth due to the thickness of the cable which I 100% believe because I have experienced this with the tfz no.3 ti stock cable.


If you're looking for a great vocal (mids) bump, then I would clearly suggest you the ISN Audio S4 
A bit less details and bass compared to 175 thought.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 3, 2020)

Cable matching is much like tip matching. In otherwords. You gotta really understand what your trying to go for. The 175 cable is more about neutrality, balance, stage, blackness of space, details as it uses silver as a base.

neutrally balance cable going on a more neutrally balance earphone and this might not be the synergy you want. I do believe stock cable is a Oxygen free copper variety. I think more copper is what you need on the phone.

It also depends on if your using said cables with BA based iems or Dynamic based iems. Just because a cable worked out great for one iem does not mean it will do the same for another. I can see how the 175 cable will not match up well with the FDX1.  FDX1 need girth

Go for the S16. It is what your looking for. I like the H-16 on the FDX1 for even a fuller sound as well. 

Oh and cable burn in is for real. But the effects of burn in on a cable is slightly more fuller sound and expansion. It is very subtle but there is a difference. Just use your cables on your phones and it will do the trick.


----------



## radarnigz5

CoiL said:


> Where from I can get this? How much is the cost?



from ali search "awesame plugs rhodium", less than 100usd


----------



## Nabillion_786

Dsnuts said:


> Cable matching is much like tip matching. In otherwords. You gotta really understand what your trying to go for. The 175 cable is more about neutrality, balance, stage, blackness of space, details as it uses silver as a base.
> 
> neutrally balance cable going on a more neutrally balance earphone and this might not be the synergy you want. I do believe stock cable is a Oxygen free copper variety. I think more copper is what you need on the phone.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this input! I've also heard good things about the isn S4 and your recommended isn sc4 cable. From all the great cables would you still choose the s16 cable for them? All I honestly want for my fdx1 is more stage and thicker sounding vocals without decreasing the mids, warming the sound or sacrificing any clarity as this is where I feel the fdx1 shine. I love my vocals and the 175 4 core cable place them further back which is a huge deal for me. But the most surprising thing for me is that the stage was very similar, infact I'd say that the stock cable had more airiness and expansion to the sound which left my head scratching. My phone is the Asus Rog phone 2 maybe that is part of the problem? A killer phone but not sure about its sound capabilities.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think 175 is better suited for warmer sounding in ear using BAs more so than dynamics. Just testing out various cables on the FDX1 I am perfectly happy with the ISN cables on it vs a higher end silver based cable. 

So this goes to show you just because a cable is higher end and uses pure silver and such. Don't mean it will jive with a particular earphone. I am using a cheaper cable on my IT04 as well and it synergizes with that vs my $180 plus cables. As the IT04 being more neutral needed more of a fuller presentation. 

Look at it this way. For the cost of a 175 you can get a H-16, S-16 and a S4 and still have money left over for some Azla Sendafit tips. You can get all 3 and judge yourself which cable would be to your liking. 

My findings are as follows. Out of the 3 I would go S-16. Adds fullness and stage, retrains treble emphasis with that added stage. Keeps that bass end intact as well due to the core being copper,

H-16. Adds the fullest widest sound sonically with a slight touch of wamth 

S4. Best detail out of the 3 earphones. Doesnt take away from the stage of the stock cable but has the best detail retrieval out of the 3.


----------



## Kazz123

So I'm looking for an stereo RCA interconnect, and debating between soldering one out of some shielded per-meter coaxial cable and Neutrik connectors, or buying a pre-made one.

Both options would be about 15$, be it 4 connectors and a meter of cable, or some 0.75m cable called "Dynavox Perfect Sound stereo Cinch".

Neutrik are of course very well-known among audio people, and even their basic connectors look high-enough-quality for RCA:






This Dynavox cable looks quite alright as well, at least way better than 3$ plastic RCA cables. Never heard of this company, but I'm not particularly a cable guy. The cables is said to be good OFC copper and gold-plated pins.







What's the better option? Has anyone heard of Dynavox around here?


----------



## JayGold

Slater said:


> I know my testing has opened my eyes. And the only way I’m buying cables anymore is if I test them myself or rebuild them myself. It’s just too easy to fake them.
> 
> Have you guys ever wondered why 90% of these cables have GLUED ON plugs? It’s because anyone would be able to simply unscrew the 3.5mm plug and see everything right there as plain as day (fake or not). So, glue the plugs closed so they can’t see what’s under the hood, so all they’ll worry about is how pretty all those braided wires look.
> 
> ...


Sorry to respond to an old post but

I ordered a 16 core trn t2 cable because it was discounted at 8 euros. I dont believe in cable magic (as in, i dont think ANY cable will provide an audible improvement) and for me 21 euros is already a lot to be spending on a cable. For my full size cans i usually just get cheap whatever cables at the dollar store. I just want something a little sturdy and functional (doesnt reduce sound quality- i do believe a truly crappy cable can reduce quality)
Will i be disappointed with this purchase?


----------



## zedbg

Is this cable been tested by someone? Looks better than the usual 10-15 usd cable and the price is nice - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000410317963.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.39cd3c00xaqAIz&mp=1


----------



## Dsnuts

I have a set of those. Not bad copper cable. Does what pure copper does. I havent used it much though as I have been busy with reviewing. Will have to test out that cable a bit more. It seems solid for the price however. They seem to be similar to the Hibicus cables people seem to like but in a thicker 8 core configuration.

Speaking of reviews. I have a new cable I will introduce to the thread. Will post some picks soon.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Anyone got experience with this Hidizs Cable?


----------



## Dsnuts

New ISN cable ISN CU4. Thick cores of high end crystal copper 4 cores. Will let you all know how it is once I get em. https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-cu4.html


----------



## FlacFan (Mar 6, 2020)

@Dsnuts 

OK, but $149 is not "low end", "cheap", "generic", "Otherwise bang for the buck" or am I missing something?

I am just sayin'...

Cheers


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 6, 2020)

Well It is relative. Look up same material type cables on Effect Audio web site. It is cheap in comparison. We have covered Electro Acousti cables on this thread and those regularly go above $180-$200. So I think it applies to this thread.

I have tried and own my share of the Aliexpress cables all mentioned on this thread and while those are of a good value. Once cables hit the magic $100-$200 range. The cables use much higher end material and workmanship that warrants thier cost. But most importantly these give more of what you would expect from such cables.  ISN and Penon cables $100-$200 range that I have tried all do something a bit extra in terms of sound enhancements better than sub $100 cables and for that alone it is worth mentioning for certain.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Well It is relative. Look up same material type cables on Effect Audio web site. It is cheap in comparison. We have covered Electro Acousti cables on this thread and those regularly go above $180-$200. So I think it applies to this thread.
> 
> I have tried and own my share of the Aliexpress cables all mentioned on this thread and while those are of a good value. Once cables hit the magic $100-$200 range. The cables use much higher end material and workmanship that warrants thier cost. But most importantly these give more of what you would expect from such cables.  ISN and Penon cables $100-$200 range that I have tried all do something a bit extra in terms of sound enhancements better than sub $100 cables and for that alone it is worth mentioning for certain.


That's all great and everything, but I wonder if maybe a different thread should be started for cables that cost over $100 USD. Maybe it's just me, but I find anything over $50 USD, no longer "low end, cheap, or inexpensive, or bang for the buck". Tbh, I can't afford anything above that price point and I'm sure many others that read or subscribe to this thread are in the same boat. I'm starting to find it rather discouraging that all these new cable finds/reviews are for cables that cost as much (or more) than the earphones that many of us own. I think that the original purpose of this thread has become slightly off course, and I think that if the discussions/cables prices can't stay within the realm of -$50, that other stuff above that price point should be shared and reviewed in a new thread. Maybe title it "IEM cables $100+" or something like that. All I know is; this thread ain't feeling like it's catering much to the cheap, good value crowd anymore. For my wallet, $100+ is getting on the expensive side. Pretty sure I'm not alone either.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 6, 2020)

That's fair. I can most certainly make a dedicated thread for that. Much like earphone tiers. There is the budget minded cables which this one will be dedicated to. I think it is a good idea to separate mid fi cables in the $100-$300 category.  And then there is the stupid expensive high end offerings that you have to wonder why in the world would someone spend $1800-$2K plus on a cable for.

Will start a new thread for those soon. Not so much the stupid expensive high end why in the world would someone spend $1800-$2K plus on a cable for however.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> That's fair. I can most certainly make a dedicated thread for that. Much like earphone tiers. There is the budget minded cables which this one will be dedicated to. I think it is a good idea to separate mid fi cables in the $100-$300 category.  And then there is the stupid expensive high end offerings that you have to wonder why in the world would someone spend $1800-$2K plus on a cable for.
> 
> Will start a new thread for those soon. Not so much the stupid expensive high end why in the world would someone spend $1800-$2K plus on a cable for however.


Thanks, Nutzy! I knew you'd get what I was saying. It's not that I think there's anything wrong with $100+ cables...it's just that when folks are looking here for an upgrade cable for their -$200 iem and only looking to spend like -$50 or even half that...they start getting shown stuff that costs way more and that's kind of a turn off. I'd subscribe to a thread dedicated to to higher cost cables in the $100-200 range just to hear about what's new; but for now, I'd be happy just to see what's good and new in the less expensive range. The title of this thread is what originally drew me in, in the first place. Low cost, cheap, generic, otherwise bang for the buck cables. It would be cool if this thread stayed that way. Thanks!


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> That's fair. I can most certainly make a dedicated thread for that. Much like earphone tiers. There is the budget minded cables which this one will be dedicated to. I think it is a good idea to separate mid fi cables in the $100-$300 category.  And then there is the stupid expensive high end offerings that you have to wonder why in the world would someone spend $1800-$2K plus on a cable for.
> 
> Will start a new thread for those soon. Not so much the stupid expensive high end why in the world would someone spend $1800-$2K plus on a cable for however.


I think that's a good idea


----------



## jmstandish

Have a 2-part question that perhaps I could get some help with:

Part One:
I have read many posts in this forum and I have question about ordering cable from CEMA "Electro Acousti" AliExpress Store. I read many pages of posts reviewing EA ("Electro Acousti") with referencing cable (numbers) of 175, 177, 210, etc.  
For instance, "175" is used often with links to: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000158772005.html (the 4 or 8 -core 1% gold + 99% pure silver + 7n OCC Litz)

My question is where and what is the "175" reference / number? 
I do not see any cable number on the page. (I have even asked in chat session and it seems they do not know)
Am I misunderstanding, or missing something obvious?

Part Two:
I use Westone UMPro50 v2 and (just purchased) W80 v1 IEM and want to upgrade the cable, which is the reason for researching 8-core cables from Electro Acousti. 

a) Specifically, If anyone also uses W80 and purchased an Electro Acousti cable I'd like to know which cable and feedback (or any other cable you may recommend on AliExpress)

b) Generally, comparing Electro Acousti cables, very interested to learn from all of you of the audio differences / reviewing comparing the following:

MS Series - 8 core / https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000158772005.html
GS Series - 8 core / https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33044349754.html
XS Series - 8 core / https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000413732979.html

My research so far has led me to the MS Series 8-core (which I think you have called "175"), ... OR the GS 8-core (which I think is cable 183 ?)

Thoughts, guidance, comparisons to help me figure this out...?


----------



## assassin10000

jmstandish said:


> My question is where and what is the "175" reference / number?
> I do not see any cable number on the page. (I have even asked in chat session and it seems they do not know)
> Am I misunderstanding, or missing something obvious?



175 is the number @hakuzen used for it, to identify it amongst the many cables he has tried and tested. He used to list everything in a few posts inside this thread but has since started another.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/


----------



## hakuzen

about mids recessed in 175.. i don't think they are recessed. many cheap "silver plated" wires seem to put mids and upper-mids more forward. up-occ wires provide deeper soundstage, so mids look not so forward, but all details (like vocal nuances) are there. i think that imaging and separation is better this way. in fact, this is an attribute i specially consider when comparing cables.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 7, 2020)

So I started this thread. Will continue to list cables in the mid fi range on this thread. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/mid-fi-cables-thread.927268/

Recently got the Penon Leo plus. It is new territory in cable land for me as it incorporates palladium in the silver. Will have some thoughts about this cable a bit later.

If you guys want to post a quick pic of whatever cable you own or have thoughts on please post on this new thread.


----------



## Nabillion_786

hakuzen said:


> about mids recessed in 175.. i don't think they are recessed. many cheap "silver plated" wires seem to put mids and upper-mids more forward. up-occ wires provide deeper soundstage, so mids look not so forward, but all details (like vocal nuances) are there. i think that imaging and separation is better this way. in fact, this is an attribute i specially consider when comparing cables.


Then do you think my 175 4 core cable is not giving me that huge, deep soundstage because of my phone? The details are amazing, the soundstage is the same and vocals are more behind for me because I have to concentrate to hear them which was a disappointment.


----------



## hakuzen

Nabillion_786 said:


> Then do you think my 175 4 core cable is not giving me that huge, deep soundstage because of my phone? The details are amazing, the soundstage is the same and vocals are more behind for me because I have to concentrate to hear them which was a disappointment.


dunno. i don't use to have to concentrate in mids to hear them when using 175 with any iem. anyway, sound differences between cables are subtle, not so hard. 
possible causes:
1- i guess you are using 175 4 cores version single ended cable. maybe copper is used for signal and silver is used for ground, so in theory (my theory) copper wire attributes are dominant; that silver wire is the best i've tried for mids and highs, it's strange to get the opposite otherwise.
2- what i explained before. deeper soundstage might make you feel mids not so near to you, in comparison with some lows and highs, which can be felt nearer to you.
3- specific attributes of your source and iem, which can lead you not noticing the soundstage depth, but only the mids "masking". this could explain @Dsnuts and @RikudouGoku comments about sinergy of 175 with dynamic drivers like your fdx1 or kxxs. 
you could try other sources, other iems, other cables, to guess what's happening.
if you find you are used and prefer the sound you get with the cheaper stock cable for fdx1, where mids look more in front of you compared to lows and highs, that's great; you can save money by selling your 175 and trying cheaper cables.


----------



## muths66

jmstandish said:


> Have a 2-part question that perhaps I could get some help with:
> 
> Part One:
> I have read many posts in this forum and I have question about ordering cable from CEMA "Electro Acousti" AliExpress Store. I read many pages of posts reviewing EA ("Electro Acousti") with referencing cable (numbers) of 175, 177, 210, etc.
> ...


yes the model is that ms series.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Does anyone have experience with this 2DualOFC Cable ?


----------



## Nabillion_786

hakuzen said:


> dunno. i don't use to have to concentrate in mids to hear them when using 175 with any iem. anyway, sound differences between cables are subtle, not so hard.
> possible causes:
> 1- i guess you are using 175 4 cores version single ended cable. maybe copper is used for signal and silver is used for ground, so in theory (my theory) copper wire attributes are dominant; that silver wire is the best i've tried for mids and highs, it's strange to get the opposite otherwise.
> 2- what i explained before. deeper soundstage might make you feel mids not so near to you, in comparison with some lows and highs, which can be felt nearer to you.
> ...


Thanks alot for this! I guess your right, the combo of 4 core single ended and my phone probably is not giving me that stage and mids I seek. Btw what high end cable could you recommend for me when it comes to forward vocals and better stage? I already got the s16 on its way but I'm thinking of trying something else aswell just incase I prefer that.


----------



## hakuzen

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks alot for this! I guess your right, the combo of 4 core single ended and my phone probably is not giving me that stage and mids I seek. Btw what high end cable could you recommend for me when it comes to forward vocals and better stage? I already got the s16 on its way but I'm thinking of trying something else aswell just incase I prefer that.


cable 173/174 (4/8 identical cores). as you know, it's my fav wire for mids and highs and their stage. it's one of the wires used in 175, but i suspect it's being used only for ground in your 4 cores single-ended cable. only caveat is.. what if my hypothesis is wrong?

wait to try s16, maybe you find what you seek for. other posible cable is 128, which i guess it's similar than s4 (although i haven't tried s4). @Dsnuts can shed a light about these penon cables.

i've received vogue series from effect audio. maybe you can wait my impressions of silver plated one or silver+copper one while you are evaluating s16.
they use up-occ and their special litz geometry (similar to cardas clear light) could be an step forward. let's see..


----------



## Mordr3d

Hey guys , I'm looking for a 2.5mm balanced cable for the Audeze isine 10 . Ideally around 30-50$ max as I'm not sure I want to keep them and just want to try them again after a long time . 

From a quick glance , I'm guessing this one , https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html would be one of the recommended ones in this price range ? Is there anything else to consider or better alternatives ?


----------



## jmstandish (Mar 9, 2020)

I am considering purchasing either the 175 or 183. Since many have used both, which do you recommend -- hope to learn from your insight. (specifically if both are as clear/bright, which is better for punchy bass, sub-bass, subtle differences you hear).  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have the 175, uses both silver and high grade copper. While the 183 seems to be mostly silver. Silver cables will lean out your sound. Has the best transparency but if you want that definition and keep that bass impact of your earphones you want something with copper in it. 175 would be better of the two.

175 is a great cable for warm earphones that have some forwardness to it. To give that extra stage and definition. Retains that bass impact. If you want something similar to the 175 cables but a bit cheaper. Look at ISN SC4 cables on penonaudio web site.


----------



## Krassi

And in my opinion if you want something more expensive that surpasses the 175 then the cema thick copper super thick silver plated one is even a better choice. 
I never used my 175 or 174 ever after i got this. i even asked cema for a 30cm 8 core pure wire for a Dac to amp cable..

I am wondering why this cable has not much attention..well its fcking more expensive with 240-250 euro bucks. but you look like mr T with this fat silver monster.


----------



## hakuzen (Mar 10, 2020)

Mordr3d said:


> Hey guys , I'm looking for a 2.5mm balanced cable for the Audeze isine 10 . Ideally around 30-50$ max as I'm not sure I want to keep them and just want to try them again after a long time .
> 
> From a quick glance , I'm guessing this one , https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html would be one of the recommended ones in this price range ? Is there anything else to consider or better alternatives ?


there are many alternatives in that budget, but can't remember a better one than this (number 196) in my list.
if you decide to get it, mention "hakuzen" or "head-fi" in the notes of the item when ordering, make the order but don't pay it, and wait for the seller adjust the price to get a 10% discount. 


jmstandish said:


> I am considering purchasing either the 175 or 183. Since many have used both, which do you recommend -- hope to learn from your insight. (specifically if both are as clear/bright, which is better for punchy bass, sub-bass, subtle differences you hear).  Thanks in advance.


"compared to 175, i think i prefer up-occ copper bass (cleaner) than this gold plated silver bass (fuller). 183 overall tonality is brighter than 175". it's a matter of personal taste.


----------



## zedbg (Mar 10, 2020)

Anyone tested those cables https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32963510566.html copper + sp-ofc looks great for this price .


----------



## audio123

ISN keeps on delivering. This time I am testing their latest copper cable, CU4. First impression on the pairing with my Kaiser Encore is excellent. The CU4 is not a typical warm sounding cable. It has very good extension on both ends. Treble is smooth yet still retaining the sparkle. The midrange is more organic and detailed. There is better sub-bass rumble and impact is brought out well. Very solid copper cable & easy recommendation.


----------



## Sunstealer

audio123 said:


> ISN keeps on delivering. This time I am testing their latest copper cable, CU4. First impression on the pairing with my Kaiser Encore is excellent. The CU4 is not a typical warm sounding cable. It has very good extension on both ends. Treble is smooth yet still retaining the sparkle. The midrange is more organic and detailed. There is better sub-bass rumble and impact is brought out well. Very solid copper cable & easy recommendation.


What source are you using? I'm using the noble Tux 5 copper cable to good effect. I didn't find that the Ares II had good synergy with my DX228 or Encore.


----------



## audio123 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sunstealer said:


> What source are you using? I'm using the noble Tux 5 copper cable to good effect. I didn't find that the Ares II had good synergy with my DX228 or Encore.


I am using the DX228 but not the EX edition. Ordered the AMP8EX module from last week special run & will try it soon. Cheers!


----------



## jmstandish

hakuzen said:


> "compared to 175, i think i prefer up-occ copper bass (cleaner) than this gold plated silver bass (fuller). 183 overall tonality is brighter than 175". it's a matter of personal taste.



Reasoning: I had thought the 183 (gold-plated silver; GS series) may have fuller bass and sub-bass vs 175 (MS), while both being same in brightness. So. if not the 183, and preferring up-cc copper for (cleaner) bass, then what cable might you suggest. .. close to 175 profile but with touch more sub- and bass?


----------



## artpiggo

Anyone tried this brand?


----------



## courierdriver

artpiggo said:


> Anyone tried this brand?


Jeez, it's a nice looking cable...not exactly cheap, or low priced though. I think this belongs in a different thread.


----------



## artpiggo

Potentially bang for buck so I asked here.


----------



## courierdriver

artpiggo said:


> Potentially bang for buck so I asked here.


I guess it depends on what you think it would compare to? At over $400 US, bang for the buck would maybe compare to cables that sell for over $1000 US. There's a new thread that's been created for mid priced stuff. Please, let's keep this thread capped at $100 or less. Maybe ask here:







Mid fi cables thread.

Cables, Power, Tweaks, Speakers, Accessories (DBT-Free Forum)
Thread starterDsnuts
Start dateSaturday at 1:09 PM
TagsNone


1 of 2Next Last
Unwatch
Saturday at 1:09 PM
Thread Starter
Post #1 of 17
[IMG alt="Dsnuts"]https://cdn.head-fi.org/avatars/m/185/185895.jpg?1438488057[/IMG]
Dsnuts
You guys can call me a JVC (or AT) superfan


This thread will be dedicated to cables that are above the magical $100 range in cables. As requested from the guys on the budget thread. Cables in the $100 plus range provides higher end materials and workmanship that bring a bit of the higher end flavor to cables, budget cables don't quite provide. Budget cables has the absolute best value but for guys that requires a bit more sonically/ aesthetically this thread is for you.

 Share This Post   Like 
Reactions:illumidata, skypablo, superuser1 and 3 others
Report
Quote Reply
Saturday at 1:14 PM

Post #2 of 17
[IMG alt="Dsnuts"]https://cdn.head-fi.org/avatars/m/185/185895.jpg?1438488057[/IMG]
Dsnuts
You guys can call me a JVC (or AT) superfan







Crystal Copper 4 core Penon Fiery. RP $129. Wamth with clean dynamics, good depth, enhances mids and bass with a clean non colored treble.

Last edited: Saturday at 1:20 PM
 Share This Post   Like 
Reactions:RikudouGoku
Report
Quote Reply
Saturday at 1:19 PM

Post #3 of 17
[IMG alt="Dsnuts"]https://cdn.head-fi.org/avatars/m/185/185895.jpg?1438488057[/IMG]
Dsnuts
You guys can call me a JVC (or AT) superfan







ISN AG8. RP $199 Superb thicker 8 core pure silver cable from ISN. The best detail with a fuller body of sound which is not too common among pure silver cables.

Last edited: Saturday at 10:18 PM
 Share This Post   Like 
Reactions:Forsaked
Report
Quote Reply
Saturday at 1:32 PM

Post #4 of 17
[IMG alt="Dsnuts"]https://cdn.head-fi.org/avatars/m/185/185895.jpg?1438488057[/IMG]
Dsnuts
You guys can call me a JVC (or AT) superfan







ISN SC4. 4 Cores of silver with a crystal copper inlay providing that detail from pure silver but with added note weight of crystal copper. Wider stage precision and retains what we love about bass. RP $109 It is more of a hybrid type cable providing enhancements of both silver and copper.

Last edited: Saturday at 1:33 PM
 Share This Post   Like 

Report
Quote Reply
Saturday at 1:42 PM

Post #5 of 17
[IMG alt="Dsnuts"]https://cdn.head-fi.org/avatars/m/185/185895.jpg?1438488057[/IMG]
Dsnuts
You guys can call me a JVC (or AT) superfan




Electro Acousti AKA 175 cable RP$180. One of the best highly regarded cables on headfi 8 cores 4 pure silver 4 UPOCC copper. Excellent stage, detail, blacker space. Extension.

 Share This Post   Like 
Reactions:Forsaked, Carlsan and RikudouGoku
Report
Quote Reply
Saturday at 1:45 PM

Post #6 of 17
[IMG alt="Dsnuts"]https://cdn.head-fi.org/avatars/m/185/185895.jpg?1438488057[/IMG]
Dsnuts
You guys can call me a JVC (or AT) superfan


Will gradually add more as the thread starts to expand. Will be getting the new ISN CU4 soon.





RP $149. Looks to expand on the Penon Fiery. Crystal Copper but much thicker cores.

 Share This Post   Like 
Reactions:RikudouGoku
Report
Quote Reply
Saturday at 2:02 PM

Post #7 of 17
[IMG alt="RikudouGoku"]https://cdn.head-fi.org/avatars/m/514/514119.jpg?1558707737[/IMG]
RikudouGoku
500+ Head-Fier


@Dsnuts What do you think about Dunu cables? Do they sound as good as the ISN,Penon and EA ones or are their benefit only that they have that modular plug system?

 Share This Post   Like 

Report
Quote Reply
Saturday at 2:17 PM

Post #8 of 17
[IMG alt="Dsnuts"]https://cdn.head-fi.org/avatars/m/185/185895.jpg?1438488057[/IMG]
Dsnuts
You guys can call me a JVC (or AT) superfan







DUW 02 cables. RP $80. Litz high purity crystal copper in silver coating. Excellent all rounder even though this cable could be in the budget category. Once you get one of the balanced adaptors it goes into the $100 category. Good detail and balancing, is more a hybrid cable good sound expansion. High quality all around. Yes this cable is worth getting if you want something that will last. Supple with no microphonics. Modular system is kick ass on these. Will have more dunu cables soon as I ordered the LUNA which comes with one of their higher end cables.

These are worth the price. They remind me a lot of the NiceCHK C4-1 cables I did a review on.






RP of $100ish on aliexpress. Both are SPC variety of cables. C4-1 has a touch more brightness enhancing the treble end but similar in what they do. I like the DUW 02 more for bass and mids but otherwise similar in execution and type of cable they are.

Last edited: Saturday at 7:37 PM
 Share This Post   Like 
Reactions:RikudouGoku
Report


----------



## crystal6tak

Hey all!

I'm slowly sifting through this thread but if you guys don't mind I'd like to just ask if anyone can recommend me a cheap mmcx cable, with angled 3.5mm jack, lightweight (I'll be using it cable down) that has as little microphonic/cable noise as possible?

I saw this mentioned and seems to fullfill what I want. I'm looking to MMCX mod my Hifiman RE400 due to the crappy and noisy cable it comes with. Is this option good? Or are there a better options?


----------



## musicinmymind

I need cable for DIY short 3.5 mm from Mojo to portable Amp, please recommend and 3.5 jack.


----------



## hakuzen

musicinmymind said:


> I need cable for DIY short 3.5 mm from Mojo to portable Amp, please recommend and 3.5 jack.


I'd say UP-OCC wire (Neotech or OEM). Pure silver, or copper, or mixed.
You can find Neotech wire at audiophonics.fr or hificollective.uk, for example. No litz UP-OCC wires, so easier for DIYing.
For OEM, I use to get it at CEMA electro acousti shop (aliexpress), together with their quality jacks. I ordered this ready made one there. You can ask for a shorter one. The jacks are quality rhodium plated ones (which sometimes are harder to solder). Wires used are those used in cable 175 of my list. You can order the raw materials as well, but ask for the price of the ready made custom cable before. You might find that avoiding the extra work (litz, rhodium) is worth it.


----------



## Krassi (Mar 17, 2020)

Yep! Cema is super fast and its really easy to get him live on the chat.
I ordered a 30cm 8 core version of the XS cable with two 2,5mm rhodium jacks.. even with corona it was pretty fast in germany... well now we are ****ed and its safer to get stuff from china


----------



## mikejazz

Just received the ISN AG8. Astoundingly good best buy. You'd have to spend twice as much to begin equaling its performance


----------



## courierdriver

mikejazz said:


> Just received the ISN AG8. Astoundingly good best buy. You'd have to spend twice as much to begin equaling its performance


This cable retails for $199-US...not exactly budget. Please post this in the newly created Mid-Fi cable thread. Let's keep this thread to cables at $100US or less. I'm  sure it sounds great, but many of us that subscribe to THIS thread are looking for a good cable at an affordable cost. The cable you are referring to, costs more than every iem I currently own.


----------



## Palash

My new Null Audio Tiburon UP-OCC Cryo.
No it's not cheap but I have purchased this from a guy just for 80$.


----------



## mochill

Nice thread ,I highly recommend the faaeal litz copper cable


----------



## cripple1

So I'm looking for an OTG cable for a decent, low budget price to use between my Hiby R6 and my iFi XCAN. Does anyone have any recommendations that won't break the bank? I would greatly appreciate it. Just looking for something with 2 right angle jacks that is short but not too short, and unobtrusive.


----------



## RikudouGoku

cripple1 said:


> So I'm looking for an OTG cable for a decent, low budget price to use between my Hiby R6 and my iFi XCAN. Does anyone have any recommendations that won't break the bank? I would greatly appreciate it. Just looking for something with 2 right angle jacks that is short but not too short, and unobtrusive.


If you are looking for a 3,5mm to 3,5mm then this is a good cable: https://www.ghentaudio.com/part/d11.html
(recommended to me by our cable god Hakuzen)


----------



## battosai

mochill said:


> Nice thread ,I highly recommend the faaeal litz copper cable


Link?


----------



## RikudouGoku

battosai said:


> Link?


US $15.03 16%OFF | FAAEAL 4Core High Purity Copper cable with 2Pin/MMCX Connector 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Gold-plated plug Earphone Upgrade Cable For TFZ/TRN
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dWhTY4e


----------



## battosai

RikudouGoku said:


> US $15.03 16%OFF | FAAEAL 4Core High Purity Copper cable with 2Pin/MMCX Connector 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Gold-plated plug Earphone Upgrade Cable For TFZ/TRN
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dWhTY4e


Didn't see litz in the name so I wasn't sure but it does say it in the specs. What iem are you using it with? I may grab one as it is relatively cheap now...


----------



## RikudouGoku

battosai said:


> Didn't see litz in the name so I wasn't sure but it does say it in the specs. What iem are you using it with? I may grab one as it is relatively cheap now...


I don't have it lol.


----------



## mochill

battosai said:


> Didn't see litz in the name so I wasn't sure but it does say it in the specs. What iem are you using it with? I may grab one as it is relatively cheap now...


----------



## muths66 (Mar 30, 2020)

link to mid fi


----------



## Jon L

muths66 said:


> cema electro acoustic: palladium cable



Do you have a link at Aliexpress?  How does it sound?


----------



## courierdriver

muths66 said:


> cema electro acoustic: palladium cable


What is the price of this?


----------



## battosai

Probably this... Not exactly cheap...


----------



## muths66

Jon L said:


> Do you have a link at Aliexpress?  How does it sound?


this is the best sound i heard of it of so many cables i have from them.


----------



## muths66

courierdriver said:


> What is the price of this?


i just link


----------



## Eddie C

Definitely not cheap. Stop commenting on them. There is a midfi aliexpress cable thread for cables $100 and above.


----------



## Q Mass

Surely $368 can't be considered "cheap" or "low end"?!
I agree that this belongs elsewhere.


----------



## illumidata

mochill said:


> Nice thread ,I highly recommend the faaeal litz copper cable





RikudouGoku said:


> US $15.03 16%OFF | FAAEAL 4Core High Purity Copper cable with 2Pin/MMCX Connector 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Gold-plated plug Earphone Upgrade Cable For TFZ/TRN
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dWhTY4e





battosai said:


> Didn't see litz in the name so I wasn't sure but it does say it in the specs. What iem are you using it with? I may grab one as it is relatively cheap now...



It is excellent, I prefer it to the NiceHCK C16s on some sets.
Adds noticeable clarity and sparkle to these Diamonds (  ) compared to C16-1, though I did have to remove the ear guides.
Gratuitous pic because I like the way they look as well!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Really want to see some comparison between the faaeal litz cable and EA cables.


----------



## illumidata

RikudouGoku said:


> Really want to see some comparison between the faaeal litz cable and EA cables.


Same, so far I’ve just bought the faaeal and a few 16 cores when they come up on sale - not quite ready to go to the next price level to find stuff like this out.


----------



## RikudouGoku

illumidata said:


> Same, so far I’ve just bought the faaeal and a few 16 cores when they come up on sale - not quite ready to go to the next price level to find stuff like this out.


in my case I already have cable 175 and 173 but not the copper 171. So before I spend 10x the cost of the Faaeal I want to know if its really better. (I also have some other copper cables at the 50 usd price range so not in a rush to get it)


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 31, 2020)

Mid fi copper cables at least the ones I have been using do have a bit of something extra. This 8 core copper cable shown in the pic is on sale for $27. Don't have the Faaeal  cable but this actually looks like an 8 core version of it. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000410796393.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.70.7bd9666ckXrKdI

 On my Tri I3. Very nice quality to it.

So what is the difference between this and something like the ISN CU4 I just did a review on? The CU4 takes what is good about copper sonically and supercharges it. Them thicker cores adds stage expansion. The scale of the sound is greater on the CU4. For budget fi earphones it is not really a necessity to get a higher end copper cable. Kinda defeats the purpose of the buying budget. So a cable like this one shown in the pic is actually serves purpose. It does have good copper properties sonically and can be had for less than $30. Good deal.


----------



## superuser1

Faaeal has litz structure and the other one doesnt.. would that make a big difference?


----------



## Dsnuts

It actually is in litz structure. Looks identical to the structure of my Alo litz and Dunu Hulk cable which is also litz structure. Them cable descriptions aren't actually very accurate. A lot of the copper cables say it has silver coating on it. When you see that there is clearly no silver coating on the cable for instance. Don't know what is real and what is not. I mean they can say it is crystal copper but who knows it could be your garden variety copper wire for all I know. 

I do know the more expensive crystal copper wires do sound different than the budget ones though.


----------



## Dsnuts

These look identical to me. 




Vs 


 Minus this one being 8 cores vs 4. Looks like it is made from an identical material in the same structure.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Looking for a good hybrid silver / copper to replace my EE Eros II


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 31, 2020)

We have a new thread for mid level cables. This thread is more for budget minded cables https://www.head-fi.org/threads/mid-fi-cables-thread.927268/  2 cables comes to mind pending on how much you want to spend. ISN SC4 https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-sc4.html or

Cema electro acousti cable https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000158772005.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.4.39b62423FUMbdl

Both these are excellent for their respective costs.


----------



## battosai (Apr 1, 2020)

Of course I had to explode my wallet 1h before the end of the sale... Bought 6 cables altogether, 3 cheap ones, 3 semi expensive ones... This shelter-in-place is not good for my finances!

These are the two expensive cables of tonight. Now what is this Aolizi thingy??


----------



## yorosello

Just bought the ISN Audio S8 cable with 2.5mm jack for my Blessing 2. Good combination + shanling m5s


----------



## illumidata (Apr 1, 2020)

battosai said:


> Of course I had to explode my wallet 1h before the end of the sale... Bought 6 cables altogether, 3 cheap ones, 3 semi expensive ones... This shelter-in-place is not good for my finances!
> 
> These are the two expensive cables of tonight. Now what is this Aolizi thingy??



Eerie, I have both these in my basket and am wondering the exact same thing as you. The Neotech does look like the Neotech I've seen elsewhere, at least, but Aolizi searches have drawn a complete blank outside the Ali listing so far.

Looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## Sunstealer

I think it's a misspelling of Litz


----------



## battosai

Sunstealer said:


> I think it's a misspelling of Litz


They have aolizi litz and just litz. The aolizi litz is like a few cents more expensive... The internet doesn't know what aolizi means which is crazy. We'll see when it arrives...


----------



## Kevintj604

I'm looking for a 4.4mm female to 4pin XLR male adapter to use my Sennheiser 660 4.4mm balanced cable with a Questyle CMA400i.

Anyone have any options?


----------



## PTDennis

Considering the high amount of video-conferences (and teaching) I am now doing now, what are your suggestions for a cable with an excellent Mic? At the moment the best Mic I have are the Apple EarPods. I tried using the Mic cable from the KZ ZS10 Pro, but it is clearly worse.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PTDennis said:


> Considering the high amount of video-conferences (and teaching) I am now doing now, what are your suggestions for a cable with an excellent Mic? At the moment the best Mic I have are the Apple EarPods. I tried using the Mic cable from the KZ ZS10 Pro, but it is clearly worse.


Might be better to just get a standalone mic. If you have a headphone then the Antlion Modmic is a nice mic that you can attach to your headphones making them into headsets lol.

Or else maybe an Lavalier mic should be good if you dont want something big on your desktop. For example the boya m1.
If you want something on your desktop instead then maybe something like the Blue yeti?


----------



## Sublime95

Looking for a nonbalanced replacement cable for my moondrop starfield (broke the original).
My Budget is 35€. Ive been reading some posts in this thread and I found these 2:
NICEHCK C16-5 16 Core Copper Silver Mixed Cable
RS series 6N single crystal copper 4-core

And this one that is 1/3 the price of those above:
FAAEAL 4Core High Purity Copper

What cable should I buy? Open to any recomendations, im new to this world.


----------



## edgeno

Looking for a 2,5 balanced cable for my Thieaudio Voyager 3s. Currently using cheap a **** 16 core, but I don't love the feel of it (too heavy and thin), and doesn't have the plastic bit that wraps around the ear. 

On other sets I'm using the Tripowin C8, which I love the feel of, but don't really like the color. I like the cable the Voyagers come with, but would like one with a balanced plug. 

So to sum up; looking for a light weight thicker cable, QDC connectors with a nice look.


----------



## yorosello

edgeno said:


> Looking for a 2,5 balanced cable for my Thieaudio Voyager 3s. Currently using cheap a **** 16 core, but I don't love the feel of it (too heavy and thin), and doesn't have the plastic bit that wraps around the ear.
> 
> On other sets I'm using the Tripowin C8, which I love the feel of, but don't really like the color. I like the cable the Voyagers come with, but would like one with a balanced plug.
> 
> So to sum up; looking for a light weight thicker cable, QDC connectors with a nice look.


Maybe you can try checking nicehck c-16 series. But they didn't have earhook as well.


----------



## yorosello

Sublime95 said:


> Looking for a nonbalanced replacement cable for my moondrop starfield (broke the original).
> My Budget is 35€. Ive been reading some posts in this thread and I found these 2:
> NICEHCK C16-5 16 Core Copper Silver Mixed Cable
> RS series 6N single crystal copper 4-core
> ...


My favourite cable to pair with starfield is the ofhc 24 awg high purity copper cable. It's less than $50 as well on ali


----------



## courierdriver

edgeno said:


> Looking for a 2,5 balanced cable for my Thieaudio Voyager 3s. Currently using cheap a **** 16 core, but I don't love the feel of it (too heavy and thin), and doesn't have the plastic bit that wraps around the ear.
> 
> On other sets I'm using the Tripowin C8, which I love the feel of, but don't really like the color. I like the cable the Voyagers come with, but would like one with a balanced plug.
> 
> So to sum up; looking for a light weight thicker cable, QDC connectors with a nice look.


I use the Tripowin Zonie 16 core SPC on my KZ ZS10 PRO with the QDC connectors. It's  a great cable for the price and sounds better than the JCally 8 core upgrade cable I have been using for almost a year. It's lightweight, and also has the comfortable earhooks you like. Comes in 2 colours also. Look up Tripowin Zonie on Aliexpress for stores that sell it. My favorite cable so far.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

3.5 0.78mm 2-pin for ikko oh10 under $20? I've read The List but getting confused.


----------



## yorosello

rogthefrog said:


> 3.5 0.78mm 2-pin for ikko oh10 under $20? I've read The List but getting confused.


You can get the faaeal litz cable, pretty good cable


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

yorosello said:


> You can get the faaeal litz cable, pretty good cable


Do you have a link? I can't find one on Aliexpress. Thanks.


----------



## yorosello

rogthefrog said:


> Do you have a link? I can't find one on Aliexpress. Thanks.


FAAEAL 4Core High Purity Copper cable https://a.aliexpress.com/_dTt8WUY


----------



## edgeno

yorosello said:


> Maybe you can try checking nicehck c-16 series. But they didn't have earhook as well.





courierdriver said:


> I use the Tripowin Zonie 16 core SPC on my KZ ZS10 PRO with the QDC connectors. It's  a great cable for the price and sounds better than the JCally 8 core upgrade cable I have been using for almost a year. It's lightweight, and also has the comfortable earhooks you like. Comes in 2 colours also. Look up Tripowin Zonie on Aliexpress for stores that sell it. My favorite cable so far.



Cheers lads. Ended up getting a couple, one Nicehck 8 core, and a **** 4 core

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32954632449.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.53cf4c4dm3LslC

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32888022853.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.53cf4c4dm3LslC

Went with the Nicehck because it resembles the Tripowin C8. And the **** because it looks beautiful in the pics, and I want to see if "more silver" = better sound.

Also sent a message to Linsoul, and apparently you can get different colored C8s if you ask for it in the notes section. Thinking of doing that if these don't do as well as I hope.


----------



## Eddie C

edgeno said:


> Cheers lads. Ended up getting a couple, one Nicehck 8 core, and a **** 4 core
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32954632449.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.53cf4c4dm3LslC
> 
> ...



Please be aware mentioning **** is banned on headfi


----------



## tgx78

ordered cable 175 from @hakuzen ‘s list from electro acousti store while back and this showed up lol. What a piece of sh$@ deceptive company that is. 

Thankfully AliExpress refunded my money


----------



## courierdriver

tgx78 said:


> ordered cable 175 from @hakuzen ‘s list from electro acousti store while back and this showed up lol. What a piece of sh$@ deceptive company that is.
> 
> Thankfully AliExpress refunded my money


Wow! That doesn't even look close to the cables that they usually put out. I don't even know what this is. Sure doesn't look like the premium cables they usually sell.


----------



## tgx78

It seems like some sort of Bluetooth earphones from three years ago. Never heard worse sounding device in my life and went straight to the garbage.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

may 


Eddie C said:


> Please be aware mentioning **** is banned on headfi


May I know why it is banned?


----------



## raccoon city (Apr 8, 2020)

Here's a link to why different things are banned on Head-Fi:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342

The link can also be found in Slater's signature.


----------



## prionsarebad

tgx78 said:


> ordered cable 175 from @hakuzen ‘s list from electro acousti store while back and this showed up lol. What a piece of sh$@ deceptive company that is.
> 
> Thankfully AliExpress refunded my money


That looks like an AliExpress mix up to me. I recently ordered a cable and got jewellery instead. CEMA it's just about the highest rated cable seller on AliExpress. No way at all has that happened intentionally.


----------



## Krassi

electro acousti  uses his own branded bags .. That simply looks like you got the wrong parcel...
He doesnt sell any of this crap you got in the parcel


----------



## hakuzen

tgx78 said:


> ordered cable 175 from @hakuzen ‘s list from electro acousti store while back and this showed up lol. What a piece of sh$@ deceptive company that is.
> 
> Thankfully AliExpress refunded my money


this iem seems to come from another shop. they don't sell that


----------



## muths66

tgx78 said:


> ordered cable 175 from @hakuzen ‘s list from electro acousti store while back and this showed up lol. What a piece of sh$@ deceptive company that is.
> 
> Thankfully AliExpress refunded my money


Definitely is not cema mix up. i never get single wrongly delivered


----------



## RikudouGoku

Do you guys have multiple of the same cable? If so which one? Maybe the Faaeal litz cable?


----------



## prionsarebad

RikudouGoku said:


> Do you guys have multiple of the same cable? If so which one? Maybe the Faaeal litz cable?


I finally ordered this cable.

They sent me costume jewellery instead. Hmmmmm.


----------



## RikudouGoku

prionsarebad said:


> I finally ordered this cable.
> 
> They sent me costume jewellery instead. Hmmmmm.


ouch! Hope you got your money back at least...


----------



## Dsnuts

I ended up getting the newest version of the ISN S4 but in 2 pin to try out with the TSMR earphones.


I noticed these have the new more premium connectors and terminations. Same great sound characteristics but looks more premium now.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> I ended up getting the newest version of the ISN S4 but in 2 pin to try out with the TSMR earphones.
> 
> I noticed these have the new more premium connectors and terminations. Same great sound characteristics but looks more premium now.


Looks like the one I got with the ISN D10.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 18, 2020)

Ya they made the change before the D10 I believe.

This is the pic of the older version. The improvements are they took the soft ear guide out. The old ISN S4 was the only ISN cable with an ear guide but the new one no longer has it.  And again you guys can see the more premium connectors on the previous pic.


----------



## frix

Hi guys, I'm searching for a low cost mmcx cable with a right angle plug (probably from aliexpress). I hate those thick cables with a passion.
So it should be a rather thin one. I don't care for "sound improvements". I'm more focused on good ergonomics and lightweight.

I actually would like somthing like those linum cables, but not as expensive.


----------



## dh0licious

Hi guys, tried searching the thread but didn't find much.

I'm looking for a quality 3.5mm MMCX cable with microphone. if it has cVc 6 or cVc 8 (noise cancelling), even better.


----------



## Slater

frix said:


> Hi guys, I'm searching for a low cost mmcx cable with a right angle plug (probably from aliexpress). I hate those thick cables with a passion.
> So it should be a rather thin one. I don't care for "sound improvements". I'm more focused on good ergonomics and lightweight.
> 
> I actually would like somthing like those linum cables, but not as expensive.



Right angle mmcx plugs, or right angle source plug (3.5/2.5/4.4)?


----------



## frix

Slater said:


> Right angle mmcx plugs, or right angle source plug (3.5/2.5/4.4)?


Source plug


----------



## Slater (Apr 19, 2020)

frix said:


> Source plug



FiiO makes some nice ones.

They not only have 90 degree source ends, but 90 degree mmcx ends as well. The 90 degree mmcx ends helps hug the ear for a nice secure fit.

They are good quality cables, with Japanese components.

You can even get pure silver versions of the cable, although those are about $100.



If you do order a FiiO cable, be sure to check the length in the description. Because FiiO makes a shortened version of their cables, designed for use with a Bluetooth adapter. So if you want a full length wired cable, make sure the one you’re ordering is not the short one.


----------



## caprimulgus (Apr 19, 2020)

I just wish FIio made a QDC version! 

I’m still on the lookout for:
-short cable (eg. 40-50cm?)
-QDC connectors
-2.5mm balanced (preferably right-angled connector)

Haven’t been able to find such a cable...the Fiio is the closest, except only MMXC/2-pin.

I guess I could just use 2-pin (not ideal), or an MMXC to QDC adapter (also not ideal).


----------



## Q Mass

Slater said:


> FiiO makes some nice ones.
> 
> They not only have 90 degree source ends, but 90 degree mmcx ends as well. The 90 degree mmcx ends helps hug the ear for a nice secure fit.
> 
> ...


Aren't the 4.4mm FIIO plugs straight?
I was going to order one, but the only pic's I could find of the 4.4 were straight. It's a shame as it would be perfect otherwise (please tell me if I'm wrong, I'll order one!).


----------



## Slater

Q Mass said:


> Aren't the 4.4mm FIIO plugs straight?
> I was going to order one, but the only pic's I could find of the 4.4 were straight. It's a shame as it would be perfect otherwise (please tell me if I'm wrong, I'll order one!).



Not sure about that. Since I don’t use 4.4, I’m not as familiar as what’s available as I am with 3.5 and 2.5mm.


----------



## HIFIloverM

Interesting.. my FiiO LC-4.4C has an angled one. Ordered that months ago


----------



## Q Mass

HIFIloverM said:


> Interesting.. my FiiO LC-4.4C has an angled one. Ordered that months ago


Hmm, they must have discontinued the 90 degree model, as even Fiio's own site specifies a straight jack on both 4.4 models that they now sell.

I wish Neutrik or FIIO or someone would make a 90* jack in the style that FIIO used to make (the one you have).
Even if it was just a jack that could be retro-fitted to an existing cable.


----------



## superuser1

How about something like this


----------



## Q Mass

superuser1 said:


> How about something like this


I've certainly considered it, but would rather a simple, 'low profile' 90* jack.

The modular cable that DD-HiFi have in the works is definitely of greater interest to me (splits at the y-split via a tiny 4-pin connector so you can choose any jack or iem pattern you like.)
E.g. currently, if you have 3 daps with different sockets, and three pairs of iems, also with different sockets you'd need  9 cables to allow the use of all iem's with all DAP's, but with the proposed product all you'd need is 3 DAP terminations, plus 3 iem terminations.
It would also allow you to have one really short DAP termination for use with a tiny clip-on BT receiver such as the BTR5, or a really long end with a 1/4" jack for desktop use.

I've emailed FIIO to see if they still produce 4.4 L shaped cables. Awaiting a reply now.


----------



## dh0licious

I'm looking for a high quality 3.5mm cable with *microphone* (and volume controls preferably). Getting sick off taking off my IEM's to take work calls!

Both QDC and MMCX options welcome


----------



## CrocodileDundee

dh0licious said:


> I'm looking for a high quality 3.5mm cable with *microphone* (and volume controls preferably). Getting sick off taking off my IEM's to take work calls!
> 
> Both QDC and MMCX options welcome


Whith you on that mate. Since I got 64a mic cable, that is saving my ears from removing/inserting my customs all the time.


----------



## dh0licious

CrocodileDundee said:


> Whith you on that mate. Since I got 64a mic cable, that is saving my ears from removing/inserting my customs all the time.



Nice, I had a look at that cable, looks like it's 2-pin and doesn't come in QDC or MMCX options?


----------



## CrocodileDundee

dh0licious said:


> Nice, I had a look at that cable, looks like it's 2-pin and doesn't come in QDC or MMCX options?


that's right, unfortunately it is for 64a range that are 2pin. Not on the "low cost range", but Plussound used to have good ones and they can be built with any connector.


----------



## dh0licious

CrocodileDundee said:


> that's right, unfortunately it is for 64a range that are 2pin. Not on the "low cost range", but Plussound used to have good ones and they can be built with any connector.



Cool. Looks like they're website is down https://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/inearmonitor.html


----------



## CrocodileDundee

dh0licious said:


> Cool. Looks like they're website is down https://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/inearmonitor.html


Have a try on their thread. Paul is really attentions and will respond to your direct message really quick too. He gave me a few tips on cable matching to my IEMs before, based on my preferences and everything and he is really open to unique orders.


----------



## RikudouGoku

What are the difference between these 2 cables?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000297658368.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000400771561.html

They both looks like the Faaeal Litz cable but one is more expensive and the other is out of stock (other than 3,5mm).


----------



## yorosello

RikudouGoku said:


> What are the difference between these 2 cables?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000297658368.html
> 
> ...


I think both are the same cable


----------



## Module (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi all. I'm choosing cable for my Hifiman Ananda. Will order from aliexpress. Can someone tell me if Lunashops cables any good? For example: https://aliexpress.com/item/4000711160302.html or https://aliexpress.com/item/33055252206.html ?
It's sad hakuzen measured mostly cables for IEMs, I found only GUcraftsman cable in the list have 2x3.5mm option.

Ah yes, budget $50-150.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Module said:


> Hi all. I'm choosing cable for my Hifiman Ananda. Will order from aliexpress. Can someone tell me if Lunashops cables any good? For example: https://aliexpress.com/item/4000711160302.html or https://aliexpress.com/item/33055252206.html ?
> It's sad hakuzen measured mostly cables for IEMs, I found only GUcraftsman cable in the list have 2x3.5mm option.
> 
> Ah yes, budget $50-150.


I might be wrong here, but I believe you can ask Electro acousti to make a custom cable for you.

Here is the link to their store
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/5003206


----------



## muths66

Module said:


> Hi all. I'm choosing cable for my Hifiman Ananda. Will order from aliexpress. Can someone tell me if Lunashops cables any good? For example: https://aliexpress.com/item/4000711160302.html or https://aliexpress.com/item/33055252206.html ?
> It's sad hakuzen measured mostly cables for IEMs, I found only GUcraftsman cable in the list have 2x3.5mm option.
> 
> Ah yes, budget $50-150.


You can ask electro make dual 3.5 just tell them hifiman wire configuration.


----------



## staticV3

Does anyone have experience with the following cable?
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BTBPQO
I was told that it has amazing haptics, though the conductivity supposedly suffers due to the unique configuration.


----------



## battosai

staticV3 said:


> Does anyone have experience with the following cable?
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BTBPQO
> I was told that it has amazing haptics, though the conductivity supposedly suffers due to the unique configuration.


looks very much like the ibasso it01s cable. It is thick and not very flexible. Sounds good but I don't like the ergonomics...


----------



## Module (Apr 27, 2020)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32965995788.html Is this silver-plated copper or pure copper cable? Seems interesting, litz cable for cheap (~$50).


----------



## staticV3

Thanks @battosai ! I ordered one out of curiosity


----------



## RikudouGoku

Module said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32965995788.html Is this silver-plated copper or pure copper cable? Seems interesting, litz cable for cheap (~$50).


Seems like a hybrid cable, between copper and silver.
Although you can get a copper litz cable for 15 usd: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000400771561.html


----------



## hakuzen

Module said:


> Hi all. I'm choosing cable for my Hifiman Ananda. Will order from aliexpress. Can someone tell me if Lunashops cables any good? For example: https://aliexpress.com/item/4000711160302.html or https://aliexpress.com/item/33055252206.html ?
> It's sad hakuzen measured mostly cables for IEMs, I found only GUcraftsman cable in the list have 2x3.5mm option.
> 
> Ah yes, budget $50-150.


i use any of the IEM (MMCX / 2pins 0.78) cables of my list with Ananda and HE400i. just use the MMCX/2pin to 2.5/3.5mm ultra short quality adapters.



sample:


----------



## Ckro

This adapters look great. Would you have a link for a shop online ?


----------



## hakuzen

Ckro said:


> This adapters look great. Would you have a link for a shop online ?


got mines at taobao, various shops.
you can also find them at aliexpress, haldane shop, price is more expensive than in taobao, but easier and more comfortable to buy.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000246017971.html


----------



## Ckro

Many thanks. I found them on taobao but what a nightmare to buy and deliver in France...


----------



## dh0licious

dh0licious said:


> I'm looking for a high quality 3.5mm cable with *microphone* (and volume controls preferably). Getting sick off taking off my IEM's to take work calls!
> 
> Both QDC and MMCX options welcome



Gentle bump


----------



## Gazny

Anyone have experience with this cable?
oeaudio 2DualOFC
https://www.oeaudio.net/2dualofc


----------



## WoodyLuvr (Apr 29, 2020)

*ddHiFi DD DJ35A*
Very solid 2.5mm female connection. With higher ohm earbuds I hear absolutely no difference between my other 2.5mm Balanced Female to 3.5mm Male Adapters.


----------



## WoodyLuvr

Would someone please recommend a *2.5mm female to 2.5mm male balanced audio extension cable* (~30 to 50 cm long)... for the life of me I am unable to find anything under 150cm!


----------



## hakuzen

WoodyLuvr said:


> Would someone please recommend a *2.5mm female to 2.5mm male balanced audio extension cable* (~30 to 50 cm long)... for the life of me I am unable to find anything under 150cm!


select the components at CEMA electro acousti shop at aliexpress, and ask them for a quote for the ready made cable. tried that extension cable time ago, but i needed around 3m long, and the work of braiding 8 cores so long was excessive. but for 30-50cm long, they won't have any problem


----------



## RikudouGoku

Some of my cables (173 and 196, both 4 cores) are starting to untangle themselves. Any way to fix it?


----------



## WoodyLuvr

RikudouGoku said:


> Some of my cables (173 and 196, both 4 cores) are starting to untangle themselves. Any way to fix it?


I have seen some skilled hands dab a very (and I mean very) small amount of super glue in between the cables at a few key strategic locations keeping them locked together... preventing them from unraveling/untwisting.


----------



## dh0licious (May 4, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> I buy all my cables in 2.5mm balanced and if I have a source with only 3.5 out like my IFI Black label amp. I use a female 2.5mm adapter that ends with a 3.5mm single end AKA pigtail adapter.  Most of my sources has 2.5mm out so this is the most logical method of buying cables for me. Balanced cables are only usable on balanced sources. But have the added benefit of becoming single ended using an adapter. You can't go the opposite way however.



This makes a lot of sense. Can you or anyone else suggest a 2.5mm balanced to 3.5mm unbalanced adapter aka 'pigtail adapter' that you speak of? I'm looking for a *L-plug* as most 8 and 16 core cables seem to be straight which doesn't work well in my pocket with the ES100 bluetooth DAC.

That being said, I'm also on the lookout for an 8 or 16 core cable *with L-plug* and QDC pin, if anyone can advise?

Thanks!


----------



## Slater

dh0licious said:


> This makes a lot of sense. Can you or anyone else suggest a 2.5mm balanced to 3.5mm unbalanced adapter aka 'pigtail adapter' that you speak of? I'm looking for a *L-plug* as most 8 and 16 core cables seem to be straight which doesn't work well in my pocket with the ES100 bluetooth DAC.



Some people use these compact adapters:


----------



## dh0licious

Slater said:


> Some people use these compact adapters:



That's what I'm looking for. Where can I find this, do you have a link?


----------



## WoodyLuvr (May 4, 2020)

@dh0licious 

https://www.aliexpress.com/i/4000164103882.html
https://www.ddhifi.com/productinfo/1155035.html


----------



## dh0licious

Out of curiosity, do you prefer the thicker cables such as 8 core and 16 core to have pre-shaped earhooks, or straight?

I've only had a taste of pre-shaped earhooks so far, being with the stock KZ cables and some other 4 core cables I've ordered. I'm looking at getting a 8 or 16 core balanced cable soon and wondering whether to do straight or pre-shaped. Most of the commonly recommended 8/16 core cables here (KB Ear, Tripowin) seem to be straight.


----------



## dh0licious

Slater said:


> I know my testing has opened my eyes. And the only way I’m buying cables anymore is if I test them myself or rebuild them myself. It’s just too easy to fake them.
> 
> Have you guys ever wondered why 90% of these cables have GLUED ON plugs? It’s because anyone would be able to simply unscrew the 3.5mm plug and see everything right there as plain as day (fake or not). So, glue the plugs closed so they can’t see what’s under the hood, so all they’ll worry about is how pretty all those braided wires look.
> 
> ...



Really interesting.

I wonder if you or anyone has recommendations for a *real 8-core *Chi-fi cable in that case?


----------



## Slater

dh0licious said:


> Really interesting.
> 
> I wonder if you or anyone has recommendations for a *real 8-core *Chi-fi cable in that case?



That’s actually outdated information.

I acquired numerous cables from different manufacturers, and tore them down. All of my results were published in this thread, but the short answer is that most good quality 8 and 16 core cables are legit.

One of the big exceptions was the TRN 6 and 8 core bi-colored cables. They were found to have “fake” wires that didn’t connect to anything.


----------



## dh0licious

Slater said:


> That’s actually outdated information.
> 
> I acquired numerous cables from different manufacturers, and tore them down. All of my results were published in this thread, but the short answer is that most good quality 8 and 16 core cables are legit.
> 
> One of the big exceptions was the TRN 6 and 8 core bi-colored cables. They were found to have “fake” wires that didn’t connect to anything.



Sorry I should have read through the thread, thanks. In that case did you tear down the Tripowin Kovie 16 core? I've got one on the way...


----------



## Slater

dh0licious said:


> Sorry I should have read through the thread, thanks. In that case did you tear down the Tripowin Kovie 16 core? I've got one on the way...



Unfortunately, I do not have any Tripowin cables.

@hakuzen also tests cables. He has even more expertise than me, because he owns many more cables and maintains a large budget cable database.

Perhaps he has tested the Tripowin cables and can comment?


----------



## courierdriver

dh0licious said:


> Sorry I should have read through the thread, thanks. In that case did you tear down the Tripowin Kovie 16 core? I've got one on the way...


Are you referring to the Tripowin Zonie cable? I currently have one; in QDC 2 pin, 2.5mm balanced plug; on my KZ ZS10 PRO; and it sounds and looks spectacular. The weave is tight (looks like an 8 core, but is definitely 16 core in weight). It falls easily from a wrapped/coiled position and doesn't tangle up. It sounds and feels a step up from my previous cable (JCally 8 core, 2.5mm balanced).


----------



## battosai

I received a Kinboofi 4 core alloy on Monday, ~$60 at the Aliexpress anniversary sale. The problem is that I ordered a 4.4mm cable and received a 2.5mm one. I started a dispute with the seller and so far it is going nowhere. I want to return the cable because I have no use for it but don't want to pay one cent in shipping charge as they admitted to a warehouse mistake. All they offer me so far is $8 discount. Am I asking for too much? I guess I have been spoiled by Amazon return policy but when it's not my fault, I feel like I should not be penalized more than not having the product I paid for on time...


----------



## dh0licious

courierdriver said:


> Are you referring to the Tripowin Zonie cable? I currently have one; in QDC 2 pin, 2.5mm balanced plug; on my KZ ZS10 PRO; and it sounds and looks spectacular. The weave is tight (looks like an 8 core, but is definitely 16 core in weight). It falls easily from a wrapped/coiled position and doesn't tangle up. It sounds and feels a step up from my previous cable (JCally 8 core, 2.5mm balanced).



Sorry, I don't know where 'Kozie' came from.... yes I meant Zonie!

Hopefully it's soldered onto the plug correctly. Seems only TRN were the ones that weren't soldering all the cores so fingers crossed


----------



## courierdriver

dh0licious said:


> Sorry, I don't know where 'Kozie' came from.... yes I meant Zonie!
> 
> Hopefully it's soldered onto the plug correctly. Seems only TRN were the ones that weren't soldering all the cores so fingers crossed


The one I've got is top quality. Nice, smooth details; bass is killer. I highly rec this cable. Hope you enjoy when you get it.


----------



## dh0licious

courierdriver said:


> The one I've got is top quality. Nice, smooth details; bass is killer. I highly rec this cable. Hope you enjoy when you get it.



Looking forward to it.

I wonder if anyone can recommend any other 2.5mm balanced  8 or 16 core cables for KZ type-C style pins (ZS10 Pro)? I'm not looking to spend more than $25.


----------



## superuser1

battosai said:


> I received a Kinboofi 4 core alloy on Monday, ~$60 at the Aliexpress anniversary sale. The problem is that I ordered a 4.4mm cable and received a 2.5mm one. I started a dispute with the seller and so far it is going nowhere. I want to return the cable because I have no use for it but don't want to pay one cent in shipping charge as they admitted to a warehouse mistake. All they offer me so far is $8 discount. Am I asking for too much? I guess I have been spoiled by Amazon return policy but when it's not my fault, I feel like I should not be penalized more than not having the product I paid for on time...


I think your demand is absolutely reasonable. Wait till AliExpress intervenes and it should be sorted out.


----------



## Slater

battosai said:


> I received a Kinboofi 4 core alloy on Monday, ~$60 at the Aliexpress anniversary sale. The problem is that I ordered a 4.4mm cable and received a 2.5mm one. I started a dispute with the seller and so far it is going nowhere. I want to return the cable because I have no use for it but don't want to pay one cent in shipping charge as they admitted to a warehouse mistake. All they offer me so far is $8 discount. Am I asking for too much? I guess I have been spoiled by Amazon return policy but when it's not my fault, I feel like I should not be penalized more than not having the product I paid for on time...



You need to create a dispute case, and Aliexpress will step in and resolve the problem.

Make sure you take photos and present careful and clear evidence. Draw arrows or circles around the important things in the photo to make it idiot proof (ie the plug). English is not their primary language, so keep your words and sentences simple.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> You need to create a dispute case, and Aliexpress will step in and resolve the problem.
> 
> Make sure you take photos and present careful and clear evidence. Draw arrows or circles around the important things in the photo to make it idiot proof (ie the plug). English is not their primary language, so keep your words and sentences simple.


Does aliexpress support use their own "google translate"? If they do, longer sentences will be badly translated lol.


----------



## Slater (May 7, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Does aliexpress support use their own "google translate"? If they do, longer sentences will be badly translated lol.



No clue if they run it through a translator, or if they have English speaking people.

I just keep my sentences simple, clear, and short and I have never had a problem with a dispute. For example, no contractions, very simple grammar, etc. I word my dispute as if I was speaking to a 5 year child. And I don’t mean that in a negative way, just as an example of the simplicity of the language I use.

Gearbest was a different story though; their dispute process and agents sucked. Aliexpress is fine. Certainly not as good as Amazon, but compared to all of the various Chinese e-commerce marketplaces I have used, it is the best out of all of them.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Is it possible to remove the chin slider on the cable? I have some chin sliders that doesnt work and that is very annoying and want to remove them. Else I might actually just tape the slider to the divider...


----------



## Eddie C

RikudouGoku said:


> Is it possible to remove the chin slider on the cable? I have some chin sliders that doesnt work and that is very annoying and want to remove them. Else I might actually just tape the slider to the divider...



If you're willing to tape it to the y-split (still not functional) why not just leave it? Otherwise, for removing you'd have to remove the connectors to slide it off or use a dremel/other cutting tool to cut it off


----------



## RikudouGoku

Eddie C said:


> If you're willing to tape it to the y-split (still not functional) why not just leave it? Otherwise, for removing you'd have to remove the connectors to slide it off or use a dremel/other cutting tool to cut it off


I dont use chin sliders at all, but in the case that they slide too easy they are very annoying. So thats why I want to remove those that dont work and one the cables that work I see no reason to do anything since they actually stay right besides the divider.


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Is it possible to remove the chin slider on the cable? I have some chin sliders that doesnt work and that is very annoying and want to remove them. Else I might actually just tape the slider to the divider...



Do you still want a chin slider?

If so, a 3/16” heavy rubber band for braces works perfectly. Also, keyboard o rings also work.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Do you still want a chin slider?
> 
> If so, a 3/16” heavy rubber band for braces works perfectly. Also, keyboard o rings also work.


Not really since I dont use it. But just want the chin slider to stay in one place, rather than sliding up and down with like 0 friction/resistance.


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Not really since I dont use it. But just want the chin slider to stay in one place, rather than sliding up and down with like 0 friction/resistance.



Got it. Which cable are you talking about?


----------



## RikudouGoku (May 7, 2020)

Slater said:


> Got it. Which cable are you talking about?


It looks very similar to cable 168.






Edit: Also happens with cable 196


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> It looks very similar to cable 168.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also happens with cable 196



You can keep it in place with a clear orthodontic rubber band. Slide the slider and the rubber band all the way down and done. You won’t even see it. Much better than tape.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> You can keep it in place with a clear orthodontic rubber band. Slide the slider and the rubber band all the way down and done. You won’t even see it. Much better than tape.


Something like this? https://www.amazon.com/Clear-Orthodontic-Elastic-Braces-Dental/dp/B00BWPP7P0

Looks very similar to O-rings.


----------



## Slater (May 7, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Something like this? https://www.amazon.com/Clear-Orthodontic-Elastic-Braces-Dental/dp/B00BWPP7P0
> 
> Looks very similar to O-rings.



Those are way too big. You need the *1/8” X-Heavy* ones. You must get X-Heavy.


You can see how small they are compared to the keyboard o rings in the below photo. O rings are in the top left, orthodontic rubber bands in bottom right.


It’s all I use nowadays. They work awesome.


----------



## RikudouGoku

I used an o-ring. 1,5mm in diameter and size 7 mm.  Luckily I hade some on hand since I bought a lot of different sizes for my blon 03. Using a sim card tool it was easy to do it. 

Thanks for the tip @Slater


----------



## Cevisi

RikudouGoku said:


> It looks very similar to cable 168.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also happens with cable 196


Looks like gold cable or i just the color off on the picture


----------



## RikudouGoku

Cevisi said:


> Looks like gold cable or i just the color off on the picture


Lol, it is copper.


----------



## InstantSilence

Looking for cheapest audeze cables. Quality doesn't matter? How do I find this?


----------



## Slater

I received this copper beauty yesterday. Wow, what a well made and beautiful cable

. It looks even better in person than in the photos.

It’s quite substantial though. I don’t have the ISN C16 ‘snake’, but I imagine this isn’t too far off in heft.

A deal for $20 on sale during the Aliexpress anniversary sale a few months ago.


----------



## Cevisi

Slater said:


> I received this copper beauty yesterday. Wow, what a well made and beautiful cable
> 
> . It looks even better in person than in the photos.
> 
> ...


Is it better then the cable you used on your t800 before. I believe the number was 168


----------



## Slater (May 8, 2020)

Cevisi said:


> Is it better then the cable you used on your t800 before. I believe the number was 168



Well, 168 is an awesome cable and I love it on my T800.

The biggest downside to 168 is it’s quite stiff. If they remade 168 cable with TPE insulation, it would be much softer and ideal IMO.

I haven’t decided what I’m going to use the new copper cable on. Probably my Magaosi K5, hopefully for some additional low end. If I don’t use the new one on the K5, then I’ll swap them and use the new one on T800 and 168 on the K5.


----------



## RikudouGoku

@Slater have you tried the Faaeal hibiscus cable? The litz copper for around 15 usd.


----------



## Cevisi

RikudouGoku said:


> @Slater have you tried the Faaeal hibiscus cable? The litz copper for around 15 usd.


i was looking for that one for my kxxs. because the colors match. but i dont have experience whit that 5n cooper sound


----------



## kubig123

Slater said:


> I received this copper beauty yesterday. Wow, what a well made and beautiful cable
> 
> . It looks even better in person than in the photos.
> 
> ...


Nice cable, can you share the link?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Cevisi said:


> i was looking for that one for my kxxs. because the colors match. but i dont have experience whit that 5n cooper sound


Copper cable with the silver kxxs matches? I prefer silver cables with the kxxs visually though.


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> @Slater have you tried the Faaeal hibiscus cable? The litz copper for around 15 usd.



Yes, I have a bunch of them. Great cables. The chin slider is a sad joke though. It literally doesn’t do anything.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Yes, I have a bunch of them. Great cables. The chin slider is a sad joke though. It literally doesn’t do anything.


...do they at least stay right beside the divider?


----------



## Slater

kubig123 said:


> Nice cable, can you share the link?



Check PM.



RikudouGoku said:


> ...do they at least stay right beside the divider?



Yes, they stay at the Y split.

You can even permanently keep it in place by using a small dab of glue such as fast dry epoxy (no super glue though). Or you can use an o ring of course.


----------



## Cevisi (May 8, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Copper cable with the silver kxxs matches? I prefer silver cables with the kxxs visually though.


yes for me it matches pretty well the chrome plug splitter and connectors whit the cooper cable


----------



## InstantSilence

No one with cheap, quality doesn't matter audeze cable?


----------



## Slater

InstantSilence said:


> No one with cheap, quality doesn't matter audeze cable?



I assume you checked Aliexpress? When I type “Audeze cable”, about 100 different cables pop up in the list. Should be no problem to find one.


----------



## InstantSilence

Slater said:


> I assume you checked Aliexpress? When I type “Audeze cable”, about 100 different cables pop up in the list. Should be no problem to find one.


I guess looking for some usa shipper to get faster?


----------



## Slater

InstantSilence said:


> I guess looking for some usa shipper to get faster?



I see a nice braided silver plated one on Amazon right now for $69 that can be delivered in 2 days.

I found it by searching for “Audeze cable” on Amazon.

Easy peazy lemon squeazy


----------



## InstantSilence

Slater said:


> I see a nice braided silver plated one on Amazon right now for $69 that can be delivered in 2 days.
> 
> I found it by searching for “Audeze cable” on Amazon.
> 
> Easy peazy lemon squeazy


im searching and cant find...


----------



## Slater (May 8, 2020)

InstantSilence said:


> im searching and cant find...



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DDMDLHD

And here’s a balanced version:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DD764H8/


----------



## InstantSilence

Slater said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DDMDLHD
> 
> And here’s a balanced version:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DD764H8/


i really appreciate you, very weird i searched in the bar....it didn;t pop this out.wow


----------



## Slater

InstantSilence said:


> i really appreciate you, very weird i searched in the bar....it didn;t pop this out.wow



Glad to help. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Cevisi

InstantSilence said:


> i really appreciate you, very weird i searched in the bar....it didn;t pop this out.wow





Slater said:


> Glad to help. Hope it works out for you.


Slater came again to rescue


----------



## MartianMonkey

Anyone recommend a cable for the TFZ No.3. Prefer $50 or less.


----------



## knew (May 9, 2020)

Im looking for a 4-core cable in silver straight mmcx connectors that doesnt have a chunky y-split. Budget around $50. Any reccomendations?
Oh and 3.5 unbalanced


----------



## jibberish (May 9, 2020)

MartianMonkey said:


> Anyone recommend a cable for the TFZ No.3. Prefer $50 or less.


If you want a cable with connectors that fit naturally with TFZ's 2-pin housing, the NiceHCK C16-3 with the NX7 connectors is a good choice. If you scroll down to the photos for the NX7 version, it shows how it fits on a TFZ T2 Galaxy.  I have the No. 3 in my ears with this cable right now.

E: I will note that the cable sits kind of heavily on the tops of your ears when using it with TFZ IEMs (I experience the same sensation on the No. 3 and the T2 Galaxy). I think the angle of the connector is a bit "severe" for TFZs compared to the NX7 that it was originally designed for, if that makes sense. It doesn't really bother me, but if that's something you'd be concerned about, just wanted to give fair warning. The cable material is soft and comfortable though.


----------



## MartianMonkey

So I need the NX7 connector not the QDC for the No. 3


----------



## dh0licious (May 9, 2020)

PhonoPhi said:


> I know. I only figured out that it is the same as a KZ original cable and for a 16-core HiFiHear cable the blue is also outside (but I made a mental note to myself not to buy not bent/preformed cables anymore ). That is also the only definite advantage (to me) of the KZ type C that the cable position is unequivocal.



Can I ask why you choose not to get pre-shaped ear guides anymore? Were they particularly bad on the HiFiHear 16 core?


----------



## PhonoPhi

dh0licious said:


> Can I ask why you choose not to get pre-shaped ear guides anymore? Were they particularly bad on the HiFiHear 16 core?


Actually, all two of my HiFiHear 16 core do not have ear guides.

Only my TRN 16 cables have them and TRN-T3.

I like it more without - it is more flexible, the cable is thick enough to hold everything nicely in place.

Ear guides work better for thinner cables, everything is thinner and less intrusive (I still keep KZ "silver" upgraded cable with ZS10 pro).


----------



## dh0licious

PhonoPhi said:


> Actually, all two of my HiFiHear 16 core do not have ear guides.
> 
> Only my TRN 16 cables have them and TRN-T3.
> 
> ...



Interesting, thank you.


----------



## jibberish

MartianMonkey said:


> So I need the NX7 connector not the QDC for the No. 3


Right. "Regular" 2 pin cables work fine too, but the NX7 connector will sit flush.


----------



## zFlashz

Hi everyone, Im new in Audio, just got QKZ VK4 a week ago and seem it not enough bass, what cable should i get, just more bass and a little soundstage if can, thank you so much with the help!


----------



## RikudouGoku

zFlashz said:


> Hi everyone, Im new in Audio, just got QKZ VK4 a week ago and seem it not enough bass, what cable should i get, just more bass and a little soundstage if can, thank you so much with the help!


you are better of buying an iem with more bass, rather than fixing it with a cable change. Especially when your iem costs so little.


----------



## zFlashz

RikudouGoku said:


> you are better of buying an iem with more bass, rather than fixing it with a cable change. Especially when your iem costs so little.


if i get Blon03, should i buy this cable?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32960871943


----------



## Slater

zFlashz said:


> if i get Blon03, should i buy this cable?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32960871943



Why not get the upgrade cable meant for the BL03?


----------



## zFlashz

Slater said:


> Why not get the upgrade cable meant for the BL03?


sorry, i dont know much about cable, ali key word "blon bl 03 upgrade cable" it show alot and the first one is that
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32873260968

but friend i have some question, the 2nd photo is in my country shop, idk why it much cheaper than ali? that shop is good seller not scam im sure


----------



## Slater

zFlashz said:


> sorry, i dont know much about cable, ali key word "blon bl 03 upgrade cable" it show alot and the first one is that
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32873260968
> 
> but friend i have some question, the 2nd photo is in my country shop, idk why it much cheaper than ali? that shop is good seller not scam im sure



If you search for “bl-03 cable”, you will see it. The price is $10.83


----------



## Cevisi

M


Slater said:


> If you search for “bl-03 cable”, you will see it. The price is $10.83


Thank you i ordered one


----------



## zFlashz

Slater said:


> If you search for “bl-03 cable”, you will see it. The price is $10.83


i found it thank you!!


----------



## sutosuto

zFlashz said:


> i found it thank you!!


I have the grey cable in the pictures. It improves the bl 03 sound compared to the stock one


----------



## zFlashz

sutosuto said:


> I have the grey cable in the pictures. It improves the bl 03 sound compared to the stock one


hi friend, is it improves soundstage?


----------



## sutosuto

zFlashz said:


> hi friend, is it improves soundstage?


No, but clearer sound and better bass.


----------



## zedbg

My new toys, blon 03 never sounded better then with those cables from xiaofan, they even send you a nice case. Cant wait A6 mini to finally be here.


----------



## Hinomotocho

Is someone able to please recommend an 8 strand mmcx silver plated copper cable with a L shaped 3.5mm jack? I'm using a Linsoul HC-08 with my N3 but think I can improve on the sound going SPC - and the L shaped jack is my main motivation for change as I use it mostly with my tablet and I am paranoid of knocking it and damaging both cable and tablet input - thanks


----------



## jibberish

Hinomotocho said:


> Is someone able to please recommend an 8 strand mmcx silver plated copper cable with a L shaped 3.5mm jack? I'm using a Linsoul HC-08 with my N3 but think I can improve on the sound going SPC - and the L shaped jack is my main motivation for change as I use it mostly with my tablet and I am paranoid of knocking it and damaging both cable and tablet input - thanks


Lunashops has some options available. I have a 16 core SPC cable from them with an L shaped 3.5mm plug and it's nice.  There are a lot of different options available on their site, definitely some 8 core options with L plugs (like this).


----------



## Hinomotocho

jibberish said:


> Lunashops has some options available. I have a 16 core SPC cable from them with an L shaped 3.5mm plug and it's nice.  There are a lot of different options available on their site, definitely some 8 core options with L plugs (like this).


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## dh0licious

I'm looking for a 2.5mm male to 2.5mm (yes 2.5mm) L-plug adapter so I can stop putting straight on the jack with my 2.5mm straight plug.

Does this exist? I searched Hakuzen's recommended Adapter post but couldn't find anything.


----------



## raptordt6

I have **** **** with OEM cable, offlate there is intermittent sound cut especially when there is head movement. I need to change the cable. Should I go for 8 core or 16 core copper cable? Stock is 4 core with microphone.


----------



## Hinomotocho

There seems to be genuine ALO Andromeda Smoky Litz 4 strand cables on Aliexpress for a good price:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000377697908.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.60323c00i2CWSF&mp=1

I had posted recently that I was looking for a 3.5mm cable with ear hooks and an L-shaped jack for my XBA-N3 - would anyone have any idea if this might be a decent match? This is just for tablet use with movies and the odd quick listen to music but I just want to know if this for some reason would be a terrible match with for example the N3's bass?


----------



## caprimulgus

dh0licious said:


> I'm looking for a 2.5mm male to 2.5mm (yes 2.5mm) L-plug adapter so I can stop putting straight on the jack with my 2.5mm straight plug.



I’d be interested in one of these too! Let me know if you find one!


----------



## dh0licious

caprimulgus said:


> I’d be interested in one of these too! Let me know if you find one!



I sure did.

*For anyone else looking for a L-plug 2.5mm male to 2.5mm female adapter to avoid putting strain on your straight cables:*

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/post-15621695


----------



## prionsarebad

Does anyone know what number is the kbear/nicehck C4-1 on the list? Any opinions on that cable also appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts (May 19, 2020)

I did a write up on the C4-1. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-oalloy-and-c4-1-iem-cables.24048/reviews#item-review-22902

good cable more silver than copper. Tends to brighten up sonics with good detail across the board .Speaking of C4-1 it is on sale right now for a bit less than $80. And then this is the newest from NiceHCK

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001022119240.html?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.3.49ee581dYDKoYs

Called the BLOCC. Made by the same folks that did the Oalloy cable. Similar material UPOCC copper higher quality copper. Will have this cable soon. I will report here since it is under $100 mark.


----------



## kubig123

Dsnuts said:


> I did a write up on the C4-1. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-oalloy-and-c4-1-iem-cables.24048/reviews#item-review-22902
> 
> good cable more silver than copper. Tends to brighten up sonics with good detail across the board .Speaking of C4-1 it is on sale right now for a bit less than $80. And then this is the newest from NiceHCK
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001022119240.html?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.3.49ee581dYDKoYs
> ...


I was going to order the BLOCC, I'm curious to know if it's microphonic or not.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 19, 2020)

As long as your using them over the ear they shouldn't be microphonic. I havent experienced too many over the ear worn cables that emit a lot of noise. Using cables over the ears instead of straight down eliminates that problem.

So a general tip. If your looking to squeeze a bit more definition and stage out of your host earphone and it has a fuller thicker warmer sound in general the C4-1 would be perfect for that.  Or

If you have a more neutrally tuned earphone that has a lot of detail and needs a bit more body in the sound be it mids to bass something like that BLOCC or Oalloy will be better for that.


----------



## prionsarebad

Dsnuts said:


> I did a write up on the C4-1. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-oalloy-and-c4-1-iem-cables.24048/reviews#item-review-22902
> 
> good cable more silver than copper. Tends to brighten up sonics with good detail across the board .Speaking of C4-1 it is on sale right now for a bit less than $80. And then this is the newest from NiceHCK
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001022119240.html?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.3.49ee581dYDKoYs
> ...


Thanks.

I didn't notice the Silver coating. Do you think this would be redundant if I already have CEMA RX series, which is silver plated copper.

Thanks.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 20, 2020)

Cant say. Even among silver coated cables there is a difference. Reason why you see such a wide variation in prices. Materials has a lot to do with price but manufacturers mark up prices according to what they want in the margins too so it all depends. No real rule all these cables goes by.

I have cheaper SPC cables that end up not sounding as good as the more expensive ones. The cables I found that are good indicators in price meaning your going to get a certain level of quality for the price are Penon cables. Since I reviewed a lot of them I got to know their sonic qualities first hand and they all have a good value to price ratio.

The cables from Aliexpress are wildly varied in quality and in price. I have some $25 cables that are as good as some $60 ones. And some $60 ones that are as good as $100 ones.  Some more expensive ones that aren't that good ect. Cables are difficult to gauge. This is a case of you wont know till you end up having a lot of them to compare which is a wacky way of figuring out what works and what doesn't but if you own a lot of IEMs like I do then having your share of cables is actually worth owning. 

Why not go with a good copper cable for a bit of a change up in sonics. That BLOCC I should get very soon. will report how they are as soon as I get it.


----------



## prionsarebad

Dsnuts said:


> Cant say. Even among silver coated cables there is a difference. Reason why you see such a wide variation in prices. Materials has a lot to do with price but manufacturers mark up prices according to what they want in the margins too so it all depends. No real rule all these cables goes by.
> 
> I have cheaper SPC cables that end up not sounding as good as the more expensive ones. The cables I found that are good indicators in price meaning your going to get a certain level of quality for the price are Penon cables. Since I reviewed a lot of them I got to know their sonic qualities first hand and they all have a good value to price ratio.
> 
> ...


Yup, will do, thanks.

Although the CEMA silver/copper cable is excellent quality, I do prefer the sonic profile of pure copper cables, including cables a lot cheaper than the CEMA cable! Thanks.


----------



## prionsarebad

I was just about to pull the trigger on the famous cable 170: CEMA Electra acousti 4 core up-occ CS series....but before I do does anyone know of a similar genuine upocc for a lower price? Thanks!


----------



## superuser1

prionsarebad said:


> I was just about to pull the trigger on the famous cable 170: CEMA Electra acousti 4 core up-occ CS series....but before I do does anyone know of a similar genuine upocc for a lower price? Thanks!


I haven't come across it till now... i came across a cable which claims to be litz but the gauge is different.


----------



## Alex.Grimm

Perhaps someone saw a similar or the same cable to AliExpress.  Could you please share the link?


----------



## dialogue

Hi guys. I wat to ask about upgrade cable blon bl05.
I has been in my hands since 8 days ago.
I love the sound quality, especially with vocal is intime, and micro detail in the mid and high frequencies / treble
i like a sound quality from stock cable blon bl05.
But the physical cable is horrible. Cause very easy tangled.
Now i want to upgrade the cable with the same original sound signature of blon bl05.
I had try with 2 cable. Fist cable is full copper. The second cable is silver plated cable. And i found the same weak, with those cable. Both cable good in mid and low. But high / treble is down, especially with micro detil in treble downgrade.
For me the most interesting about blon bl05 are the intimate vocal and the micro detail in mid and high frequency /treble.

So i think, i must upgrade with with pure silver cable.
I found in my local shop, TRN T3 , pure silver 8 core .
Is it a better cable compare to stock cable, for upgrade Sound Quality from blon bl05, especially in vocal, mid, high freq?
Anf i found other brand with pure silver too. YINYO0 pure silver 4 braid. And kbear pure silver 16 core.
Which is best cable, for value to price?

Thank you.


----------



## dh0licious (May 24, 2020)

dialogue said:


> Hi guys. I wat to ask about upgrade cable blon bl05.
> I has been in my hands since 8 days ago.
> I love the sound quality, especially with vocal is intime, and micro detail in the mid and high frequencies / treble
> i like a sound quality from stock cable blon bl05.
> ...



From what I understand, avoid all TRN cables as they are using fake solder joints i.e. not actually soldering all the 8/16 cores onto the terminals

The Tripowin Zonie 16 core I just got is awesome. I have a HiFiHear 16 core on the way too


----------



## dialogue

[QUOTE = "dh0licious, posting: 15634684, anggota: 69377"]
Dari apa yang saya mengerti, hindari semua kabel TRN karena mereka menggunakan sambungan solder palsu yaitu tidak benar-benar menyolder semua 8/16 core ke terminal

Inti Tripowin Kozie 16 yang baru saja saya dapatkan adalah luar biasa. Saya memiliki inti HiFiHear 16 di jalan juga
[/MENGUTIP]
thank you for your info ....


----------



## dh0licious

dialogue said:


> [QUOTE = "dh0licious, posting: 15634684, anggota: 69377"]
> Dari apa yang saya mengerti, hindari semua kabel TRN karena mereka menggunakan sambungan solder palsu yaitu tidak benar-benar menyolder semua 8/16 core ke terminal
> 
> Inti Tripowin Kozie 16 yang baru saja saya dapatkan adalah luar biasa. Saya memiliki inti HiFiHear 16 di jalan juga
> ...



Sorry bro I only speak English!


----------



## dh0licious

zedbg said:


> My new toys, blon 03 never sounded better then with those cables from xiaofan, they even send you a nice case. Cant wait A6 mini to finally be here.



Would you mind sharing the link? I'm looking at this currently but requesting customization for QDC connector instead - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32963510566.html


----------



## Filippo13

Good evening everyone !

 Well, I’m starting to scratch some info to make a nice little setup and I’m coming to cable.

 I have a pair of ibasso it01 (papadekhea if you pass by there ) to which I would like to add a better quality cable, say to have a correct setup.

 I turned the subject around a lot, read a lot of stuff and I have a few questions.
 4/8/16 cores: qualitative change?
 Silver vs copper: apparently the silver brings additional acute, if I summarized the thing well.  Are there advantages to one versus the other?

 7n occ: best quality to favor

 Crystal single copper / sylver: what's that?
 I have some refs from my research

https://a.aliexpress.com/_dYKPQwD

https://a.aliexpress.com/_dZBM5yt

https://a.aliexpress.com/_Bfh61C1f

_*https://a.aliexpress.com/_d8aJdql*_

especially the last one. I want to have an opinion about this upgrade cable. I would like to have more soundstage, no sibilance. But I've see too many ref in this topic. I'm totally lost ! I thinks copper it's preferable than silver buy not sure. 
What is the best combo for ibasso it01 for you? 

 Ps: I was predicted of compulsive purchases once the step taken in the audiophile world ... It is in progress to my great regret lol.


----------



## illumidata

Filippo13 said:


> Good evening everyone !
> 
> Well, I’m starting to scratch some info to make a nice little setup and I’m coming to cable.
> 
> ...



I have the Neotech cable in the last link. It’s very good. Expect smoothness, clarity and lots of detail.


----------



## zedbg

dh0licious said:


> Would you mind sharing the link? I'm looking at this currently but requesting customization for QDC connector instead - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32963510566.html


Its exactly the same i ordered copper + sp ofc with 2.5mm and 0.78 conectors from the link you posted and 4 core silver foil with 2.5 and 0.78 from here https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32964819529.html


----------



## KarmaPhala

zedbg said:


> Its exactly the same i ordered copper + sp ofc with 2.5mm and 0.78 conectors from the link you posted and 4 core silver foil with 2.5 and 0.78 from here https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32964819529.html








This is the 12 core version





a reviewer claim this 12 core version is better than effect audio Eros ii, anyone tried this cable ??


----------



## bk123 (May 27, 2020)

I need a decent replacement cable with good microphone. I have to replace the cable of my Koss kph30i headphones. it is a cheap headset (under $30), but one of the best in sound and very comfortable to wear. the cable used is not good and it's tangled easily. That's why it got damaged I guess.
I need a cable without any memory wire which can last a bit longer.
Please suggest some cables under $15. I need to change cables of my other portable headphones like Seneheisser PX200, PX100 and so on too.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 28, 2020)

My newest purchase isnt a IEM cable but one I thought I would post about here. I wont get this till the end of July it seems but it was $8 cheaper than lunashops had them for so I went for it. These will be used with my new Amiron Home cans I recently bought.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/16-Core-Pu...hash=item34284cde6b:m:m1kvvy5rfrUV_LZCowertGA

$52 for 7N crystal copper cable in balanced. Looking forward to trying this with my cans.


----------



## punkedrock

Can I get a recommendation for a micro-USB to a type C USB connection for my Walkman to my DAC/AMP? I'd like it around a meter and a half though I'll totally listen to you guys about length. I was hoping to spend less than $100. Maybe around $50.


----------



## RikudouGoku

punkedrock said:


> Can I get a recommendation for a micro-USB to a type C USB connection for my Walkman to my DAC/AMP? I'd like it around a meter and a half though I'll totally listen to you guys about length. I was hoping to spend less than $100. Maybe around $50.


Just get whatever looks durable enough...it is a digital cable there wont be a difference in sound.


----------



## muths66

Another lovely palladium cable from my trusted cema electro acoustic. Bass is better and is abit dark/warm.


----------



## assassin10000

Anyone seen any male to female MMCX connectors that are both fairly small and are actually a 90 degree angle?

I've only seen ones that seem to run from straight to about 60-70 degrees. Like this one:



Looking to use bullet style MMCX IEM'S with an over ear cable. The angle of my ear canals makes it so they constantly fall out and this would solve it.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Anyone compared ISN H16 to S16?
I’d pair with my IMR RAH that I’m listening with  **** 16core (16core x 16wires) silver plated.
I’d like to get more air and open highs but I don’t want to loose amazing mids and bass


----------



## LostnAmerica

Dsnuts said:


> You can see how loose this chin slider is on the Oalloy 210. It is not a good design unfortunately But
> 
> They included this Velcro cable tie. Can easily manipulated to work as a chin slider or tie the cable up when your stashing your earphones away.
> 
> ...


I just bought the ISN C4: A beautiful cable indeed,  it arrived yesterday.  When I opened the box, I then realized I accidentally had ordered the wrong cable, I should have paid more attention to the scrolling bar of choices...I got the mmcx, wanted the two-pin .78mm...  Anyone want to switch?  Dang


----------



## Dsnuts

Contact Penon. Ask them if you can change it out with them. It might cost you a bit for shipping but it couldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Dsnuts

Xinlisupreme said:


> Anyone compared ISN H16 to S16?
> I’d pair with my IMR RAH that I’m listening with  **** 16core (16core x 16wires) silver plated.
> I’d like to get more air and open highs but I don’t want to loose amazing mids and bass



I would go for the S-16. These are copper cables that is coated with silver. It is what a hybrid cable should be vs what these folks consider a hybrid cable. Is even more copper. Might as well get a pure copper cable if your gonna go hybrid or H-16.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

H16 or S16 is my doubt!


----------



## LostnAmerica

Dsnuts said:


> Contact Penon. Ask them if you can change it out with them. It might cost you a bit for shipping but it couldn't hurt to ask.


Thx. Dsnuts, I did that.  I'll wait for their response.   I think I may have gotten the recommendation originally from you. I do appreciate the follow up from you...


----------



## Dsnuts

Xinlisupreme said:


> H16 or S16 is my doubt!


Try the S-16 ulimately the more silver material will have an effect for detial and since it has a copper core. Will take care of the mids and bass end too.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

I thought the same and could be my cup of tea for my IMR RAH where I miss some highs compared to mids and bass


----------



## ldo77

Any advice for a good cable, for my Unique Maestro v2, with QDC 2pins connector?


----------



## LostnAmerica

LostnAmerica said:


> Thx. Dsnuts, I did that.  I'll wait for their response.   I think I may have gotten the recommendation originally from you. I do appreciate the follow up from you...


Yep, they were more than helpful, I mailed it back and will await their re-shipment...Thx for the prompt.
Cheers


----------



## Dsnuts

ldo77 said:


> Any advice for a good cable, for my Unique Maestro v2, with QDC 2pins connector?



Your gonna have to find some cables that actually has QDC connectors. I believe the NiceHCK C-16, S-16, H-16 all give choices for QDC connectors. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000319405417.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.4.13a270196Vw0Pv

If you look around you can find some rebranded ones for a bit cheaper. These cables are solid for the price. Only catch is with stuff coming out of China it is always a crap shoot now when you will get your items due to flight regulations .


----------



## dh0licious

Can anyone recommend any *L-angle/Right angle* balanced *2.5mm* cables in *QDC *and/or *MMCX?*

The only one I can find is the HifiHear 16 core cable, which is great and I've bought in both MMCX and QDC already. I would like more right angle cables


----------



## Bigun (Jun 9, 2020)

Before I ask my question fantastic thread, hats off to everyone involved for all the time and money that must go into a thread such as this.

I'm looking for a cable to use with my spring 1's/ ibasso DX120 - 2.5mm balanced, pure copper, 0.78mm connectors, soft cable (softer the better), earhooks and as cheap as possible.

I've got a couple of cables for other IEM's with mmcx connectors. My favourite is a 'banned brand' cable it's soft and sounds great doesn't have earhooks. But I cant see a version with earhooks made from the same wire 🤷‍♂️

I have had a good look through this thread and also through hakuzen's list but being a newbie I've found it all a bit confusing and thought I'd ask directly. I'm also open to any suggestions and all ears.

And finally..... what is the connector on the Blon BL03? I currently use a TRN 0.78mm but would prefer a cable with the right connectors.


----------



## Slater

Bigun said:


> what is the connector on the Blon BL03? I currently use a TRN 0.78mm but would prefer a cable with the right connectors.



The proper connector for the Blon BL-03 is known as NX7 or TFZ.

It will fit without mods, and will leave  a small gap to allow for the bass vent to function without being blocked.


----------



## prionsarebad

Dsnuts said:


> Cant say. Even among silver coated cables there is a difference. Reason why you see such a wide variation in prices. Materials has a lot to do with price but manufacturers mark up prices according to what they want in the margins too so it all depends. No real rule all these cables goes by.
> 
> I have cheaper SPC cables that end up not sounding as good as the more expensive ones. The cables I found that are good indicators in price meaning your going to get a certain level of quality for the price are Penon cables. Since I reviewed a lot of them I got to know their sonic qualities first hand and they all have a good value to price ratio.
> 
> ...


Did your BLOCC cable arrive? I'm looking at what's on sale coming up..... thanks 👍


----------



## Bigun

Does anyone own this cable and if so, how supple is it?


￡24.27 | Tripowin C8 Silver Copper Foil Mixed Braided Earphone Replacement Cable IEM Upgrade Cable Tinsel Silver Wire Tinsel Copper Wire
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BSkbN8


----------



## InstantSilence

What's the best bang for buck USB a to usb B.?


----------



## RikudouGoku

InstantSilence said:


> What's the best bang for buck USB a to usb B.?


The best looking one.


----------



## InstantSilence

RikudouGoku said:


> The best looking one.


Some have the 5v separated... So  I was hoping for something that way


----------



## Cevisi

Bigun said:


> Does anyone own this cable and if so, how supple is it?
> 
> 
> ￡24.27 | Tripowin C8 Silver Copper Foil Mixed Braided Earphone Replacement Cable IEM Upgrade Cable Tinsel Silver Wire Tinsel Copper Wire
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BSkbN8


Its very smooth and supple.


----------



## Bigun

Cevisi said:


> Its very smooth and supple


Spot on thanks very much 👍🏻👍🏻 Anything else I should know?


----------



## JEHL (Jun 12, 2020)

Hello I need a cable for my new BL-03, preferably under $20.

... also never used anything other than Amazon so I don't know what to watch out for when using other sites.

Edit: If context matters I've wanted to buy the Tripowin Zonie, but I want to be open to other alternatives as well.

Edit 2: I probably also have to weight this against the fact that in the case of Amazon, a brother in law has access to amazon prime so it would be ordered through that.


----------



## VICosPhi

Any recommendations on a short 2pin 0.78mm cables that I can use for Bluetooth setup? I found Hiby cable on Aliexpress which looks interesting, and someone said dd-audio makes one. Any others? Fiio makes excellent LC-3.5-BS but that is an MMCX version, they do not make a 2-pin version of it sadly.


----------



## Slater

VICosPhi said:


> Any recommendations on a short 2pin 0.78mm cables that I can use for Bluetooth setup? I found Hiby cable on Aliexpress which looks interesting, and someone said dd-audio makes one. Any others? Fiio makes excellent LC-3.5-BS but that is an MMCX version, they do not make a 2-pin version of it sadly.



What length? You want 3.5mm single ended, right? Do you know if you need recessed or non recessed 2-pin?


----------



## courierdriver

JEHL said:


> Hello I need a cable for my new BL-03, preferably under $20.
> 
> ... also never used anything other than Amazon so I don't know what to watch out for when using other sites.
> 
> ...


I have the Tripowin Zonie on my KZ ZS10 PRO and I love the combo. While I don't own the BLON BL03, I think it would work great and sound great. The cable is very well built, and quite soft and supple. It helps tighten up the bass, and give better definition and detail to the mids and highs, imo. If you can get it from Amazon, go for it. I ordered another one for the Urbanfun ISSO14 I ordered in March (in 2.5mm balanced, with an mmcx connector), both from the same seller on Aliexpress. Sadly, I never received my order and had to file a dispute on Aliexpress. Thankfully, I got a refund for both the iems and the cable. But I can say, from my experience, the Zonie is an excellent upgrade cable.


----------



## VICosPhi (Jun 12, 2020)

Slater said:


> What length? You want 3.5mm single ended, right? Do you know if you need recessed or non recessed 2-pin?


Thanks, 45cm or 50cm max length and non-recessed 0.78mm 2pin connector that Empire Audio uses in their universal IEMs


----------



## Slater (Jun 12, 2020)

VICosPhi said:


> Thanks, 45cm or 50cm max length and non-recessed 0.78mm 2pin connector that Empire Audio uses in their universal IEMs







https://a.aliexpress.com/_dXKPkZu

If you don’t like that style, Chitty has others to choose from. Different colors, different wire materials, etc. Just contact him and tell him Slater from HeadFi sent you, and he’ll take good care of you


----------



## VICosPhi

Slater said:


> If you don’t like that style, Chitty has others to choose from. Different colors, different wire materials, etc. Just contact him and tell him Slater from HeadFi sent you, and he’ll take good care of you



Thank you!! I was looking at that one in Aliexpress recommendations and I like that it has blue/red markers on the connectors for right/left. Wasn't sure on the quality of the cable as compared to dd-audio but now with your recommendation I will get that one and let Chitty know you referred as well


----------



## JEHL

courierdriver said:


> I have the Tripowin Zonie on my KZ ZS10 PRO and I love the combo. While I don't own the BLON BL03, I think it would work great and sound great. The cable is very well built, and quite soft and supple. It helps tighten up the bass, and give better definition and detail to the mids and highs, imo. If you can get it from Amazon, go for it. I ordered another one for the Urbanfun ISSO14 I ordered in March (in 2.5mm balanced, with an mmcx connector), both from the same seller on Aliexpress. Sadly, I never received my order and had to file a dispute on Aliexpress. Thankfully, I got a refund for both the iems and the cable. But I can say, from my experience, the Zonie is an excellent upgrade cable.


I do find it kinda strange I see no measurements of its impedance yet. Neither for gray nor for white/gold variant (and from what I understand from hakuzen, different colors often come with different materials, changing the impedance in the process although more often than not the effect is very minor). Or maybe I haven't searched hard enough... Or maybe it just measures like 200mΩ like any other generic 16 core cables and maybe it's too obvious to point out?

I haven't found BL-03's impedance graph either, so I dunno how much output impedance affects it across the hearing range. Although I assume the coil's inductive effects don't affect the impedance much across its output range? And in general single driver IEM are for the most part immune to subtle changes in output impedance.

I wonder if someone has both color variants and either measured it or at least tested with their ears to spot any difference.

... and I'm overthinking this again. Don't I?


----------



## courierdriver

JEHL said:


> I do find it kinda strange I see no measurements of its impedance yet. Neither for gray nor for white/gold variant (and from what I understand from hakuzen, different colors often come with different materials, changing the impedance in the process although more often than not the effect is very minor). Or maybe I haven't searched hard enough... Or maybe it just measures like 200mΩ like any other generic 16 core cables and maybe it's too obvious to point out?
> 
> I haven't found BL-03's impedance graph either, so I dunno how much output impedance affects it across the hearing range. Although I assume the coil's inductive effects don't affect the impedance much across its output range? And in general single driver IEM are for the most part immune to subtle changes in output impedance.
> 
> ...


Mmm...imho, you are overthinking it. The way I look at it, cables are just another form of tone control. Tips are another form. I guess it just depends on what you are looking to correct on the iems you are using. What are you looking to gain with your BLON BL03, with a cable swap? Is it a comfort or aesthetic issue? Are you looking for a sound change? These are just a few factors that play into the equation.


----------



## JEHL (Jun 13, 2020)

courierdriver said:


> Mmm...imho, you are overthinking it. The way I look at it, cables are just another form of tone control. Tips are another form. I guess it just depends on what you are looking to correct on the iems you are using. What are you looking to gain with your BLON BL03, with a cable swap? Is it a comfort or aesthetic issue? Are you looking for a sound change? These are just a few factors that play into the equation.


Yeah primary reasons for it is:

1. Not the biggest priority but stock cable is VERY tangle prone, probably the most tangle prone cable I ever used!
2. I think it should be smooth sailing for the zonie, I'm mostly praying its impedance isn't higher than stock cable, but once again probably only important for a future 2 pin multidriver IEM, not for the BL-03 themselves.
3. Enabling the ability to try them cable down (not really viable on stock cable due to angled jack). Being highly flexible isn't mandatory but a nice plus to go along with this which from what I heard the Zonie is a very flexible cable.
4. Last but certainly the most important of them all. Well I'll just quote Slater for this one.


Slater said:


> **** NEWS FLASH ****
> 
> I discovered something about the BL-03 today, that was previously unknown by the community.
> 
> ...



Edit: well only 3 and 4 are primary reason, 1 and 2 are just kinda nice to have. I worded it kinda poorly.

Edit 2: Looks like all it's specified about the Zonie is that it's a spc 16c with possibly eidolic connectors, but it comes in either gray or gold/silver variants, so those colors don't appear to be indexed in this site so far. Closest thing I found is  #70. But only comes in pink?

Edit 3: Linsoul advertises it as:"Your best bugedt IEM cable". Well typo notwithstanding, seems like it's not without competition, but doing a very good job at living up to the claim all the same.

I also wonder how hard is to find ohmmeter/multimeter with mΩ measuring properties. Seems like I'd like to buy this cable then measure it myself.


----------



## daijoubu86 (Jun 15, 2020)

What do you guys think, Faaeal Hibiscus 4 core vs the Nicehck C16-3 vs Cable 909 for TRN V90?
Is it worth the slight extra for the Nicehck C16-3? I'd like for the TRN V90 to have more forward mids than what it has now, while toning down on the sibilance/highs.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000400771561.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000129870705.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000097502378.html

Or are there better options in the USD15-20 range?

Or does it make sens to go directly to 196?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html
That would however be more expensive than the IEM itself


----------



## JEHL

daijoubu86 said:


> What do you guys think, Faaeal Hibiscus 4 core vs the Nicehck C16-3 vs Cable 909 for TRN V90?
> Is it worth the slight extra for the Nicehck C16-3? I'd like for the TRN V90 to have more forward mids than what it has now, while toning down on the sibilance/highs.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000400771561.html
> ...


If I read the impedance graph from audioreviews correctly, impedance seems to start at 23Ω at 20Hz, then a sharp drop starts from 100Hz to 1kHz where it ends at 11Ω and stays mostly there for the rest of the range and then a slow climb from 11Ω to 14Ω from 10kHz to 20kHz. Pretty sure that's one sample.

The only thing I understand from this data? The higher your output impedance, the bassier it is overall. Lower mids may come more forward as well but only compared to treble and upper mids.

What are your audio sources, may be helpful to know the output impedance of that.

Speaking of which I learned from Amir from ASR that the HP Zbook 14 mobile workstation has an output impedance of 17Ω, for all I know my HP Pavilion g4 laptop could have that output impedance or at least a higher output impedance than the V90's lowest load impedance... Yikes.


----------



## daijoubu86

JEHL said:


> If I read the impedance graph from audioreviews correctly, impedance seems to start at 23Ω at 20Hz, then a sharp drop starts from 100Hz to 1kHz where it ends at 11Ω and stays mostly there for the rest of the range and then a slow climb from 11Ω to 14Ω from 10kHz to 20kHz. Pretty sure that's one sample.
> 
> The only thing I understand from this data? The higher your output impedance, the bassier it is overall. Lower mids may come more forward as well but only compared to treble and upper mids.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your feedback =D. I plan to use the V90 on the newly launched Qudelix. There are not figures released, but the designed said that it should be similar to the Fiio BTR5, which is <2Ω on balanced output. 

What would you recommend based on this source?


----------



## JEHL

Well normally the general recommendation is that if you don't want to change the sound signature of the load your output impedance is no greater than 1/8 of the lowest load impedance. In the case of the V90 this would mean an output impedance of 1.375Ω max. To which I say get this https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32916162030.html

But assuming the impedance graph is correct, you actually want to... Increase the output impedance in order to lower the treble! So now we're getting into subjective territory since I don't know by how much you want to decrease the treble.

And of course there's the issue that I don't own a V90 myself which I should have pointed out from the very beginning, so this is as far as I can go. In fact I only own the BLON BL-03 which if you refer to my post at the beginning of this page, its issue is completely different from the issues most multi driver IEM face when it comes to cables.

Is this relative to V90 stock cable? If so we're probably looking at making the V90 brighter with the cable I linked. That being said however, to my understanding, cables tend to make minute changes at most to the sound signature of your IEM.


----------



## daijoubu86

JEHL said:


> Well normally the general recommendation is that if you don't want to change the sound signature of the load your output impedance is no greater than 1/8 of the lowest load impedance. In the case of the V90 this would mean an output impedance of 1.375Ω max. To which I say get this https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32916162030.html
> 
> But assuming the impedance graph is correct, you actually want to... Increase the output impedance in order to lower the treble! So now we're getting into subjective territory since I don't know by how much you want to decrease the treble.
> 
> ...



Wow this is getting a little out of my breadth of understanding. Let me see if I'm getting it right.

Based on the FR here: https://www.audioreviews.org/trn-v90-review-durwood/ 





The blue line which is the impedance, drops around 100 Hz onwards. How does one just increase the impedance of the higher freqs? And since it was measured using stock cables, how do I know how much the stock cables affect this measurement?

From the review it says that the V90 is similar in tonality as the Blon BL03, but with more distinct V shape. I'm guessing anything that will take the edge off the highs is good enough, whilst maintaining or slightly boosting the bass is OK too. 

Of course I can just EQ it using the Qudelix software...


----------



## flyingmushroom313

Has anyone tried this KBEAR 8 core cable?
I'm trying to decide between a Faael Hibiscus cable or that one for my Blon 03
https://www.amazon.com/KBEAR-Silver-Plated-Copper-Earphone/dp/B07S9YJLB7


----------



## KarmaPhala

Hi guys, anyone have experience with xiaofan store cables, are they good for the price ???


----------



## zedbg

I got 2 i like them


----------



## JEHL

daijoubu86 said:


> Wow this is getting a little out of my breadth of understanding. Let me see if I'm getting it right.
> 
> Based on the FR here: https://www.audioreviews.org/trn-v90-review-durwood/
> 
> ...


I didn't find exactly how it's measured but I'd assume load impedance is measured at the IEM plugs rather than at the cable?

If I'm not mistaken because of its impedance it could react weirdly to EQing, although as long as you only touch 1kHz and over you should be safe I believe. I heard the Hibiscus cables are great so maybe just get one of those or the $11 cable I just linked and try EQing afterwards if they end up too bright... again I don't actually have the cable. You can hardly go wrong with NiceHCK anything I believe as well.


flyingmushroom313 said:


> Has anyone tried this KBEAR 8 core cable?
> I'm trying to decide between a Faael Hibiscus cable or that one for my Blon 03
> https://www.amazon.com/KBEAR-Silver-Plated-Copper-Earphone/dp/B07S9YJLB7


BL-03 Isn't picky about cable, as long as it doesn't cover the air intake.


KarmaPhala said:


> Hi guys, anyone have experience with xiaofan store cables, are they good for the price ???


I think we could ask him.


Podster said:


> The pair in the photo are TA tips but I found the Lg. Auvio's to be a little tighter seal. As for the cable you can get it here off AliEx: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32978880203.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dVNanTe
> 
> Of course if you really want to have people gawk at you (you know little kids scream cause they see a snake on your back) this one is like a garden hose for just (think Clint Eastwood flick here) a few dollars more you can go for this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32970249542.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dVNanTe which for it's girth is surprisingly light
> 
> Actually no heavier than these 8 Core Xiaofan cables: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000165943464.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4decnxva


Left and right look like Xiaofan cables to me.


----------



## Podster

JEHL said:


> I didn't find exactly how it's measured but I'd assume load impedance is measured at the IEM plugs rather than at the cable?
> 
> If I'm not mistaken because of its impedance it could react weirdly to EQing, although as long as you only touch 1kHz and over you should be safe I believe. I heard the Hibiscus cables are great so maybe just get one of those or the $11 cable I just linked and try EQing afterwards if they end up too bright... again I don't actually have the cable. You can hardly go wrong with NiceHCK anything I believe as well.
> 
> ...



How on earth did you figure that out


----------



## daijoubu86

Has anyone compared the difference between FAAEAL Hibiscus litz cable vs the NiceHCK cable 090?
I know one is highly viewed by @hakuzen for it's price, and the other is semi hyped here. I think it's worth the price difference is the 090 is more pliable and less memory cable than the Hibiscus, assuming their cable and sound quality is similar.


----------



## Lebowsky

I'm looking for a basic, decent and not incredibly expensive MMCX cable to be worn straight down (not over the ear) with my Sony XBA-N3AP.
The stock cable has too much pull from the volume control (which I don't use) and microphonics, and using the clip is not always possible depending on the situation.

I'm looking for something black, lightweight, and without memory wire. So far I found an MEE audio cable that seems interesting (link), but am interested to see your suggestions as well.

thanks!


----------



## rprodrigues

Hi there.

Is ISN S8 cable a good one to improve treble?


----------



## Dsnuts

Lebowsky said:


> I'm looking for a basic, decent and not incredibly expensive MMCX cable to be worn straight down (not over the ear) with my Sony XBA-N3AP.
> The stock cable has too much pull from the volume control (which I don't use) and microphonics, and using the clip is not always possible depending on the situation.
> 
> I'm looking for something black, lightweight, and without memory wire. So far I found an MEE audio cable that seems interesting (link), but am interested to see your suggestions as well.
> ...


   for the money I would try one of these instead. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32973046302.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.36.13a27019l0CWsW
Mee stuff is about as simple and plain and the stuff you recieve on their earphones. 



rprodrigues said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Is ISN S8 cable a good one to improve treble?



ISN S4 is better but S8 is good if that is how much you want to spend on a cable. It should enhance a bit of treble end for you.


----------



## SenorChang8 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi, I’m looking for a replacement cable for my Sennheiser HD25, couldn’t seem to find it on Hakuzen’s list, any thoughts on the cable below or better alternatives up to £30ish?

LN005329 7N OCC Headphone Cable


----------



## Lebowsky

Dsnuts said:


> for the money I would try one of these instead. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32973046302.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.36.13a27019l0CWsW
> Mee stuff is about as simple and plain and the stuff you recieve on their earphones.



you mean Mee is not known to be reliable? Just asking, I know nothing about them, only on paper their cable looked interesting. Unfortunately that NICEHCK has memory wire so its a no go for me, but I'll keep looking!


----------



## Podster

I agree the NICEHCK 8 & 16 cores are well made as I have been using many especially the 16 cores for over a year now with zero problems.  Also these new cables have flexible pre formed ear guides now with no wires. Of course wired ear guides are easy to remove with simple surgery. If you are still uncomfortable do keep looking until you see what you like.


----------



## Lebowsky

how "heavy" are the NICEHCK cables? Are they fine to wear straight down while walking or do they pull on the IEMs?


----------



## Podster

Well I think the 8 cores are light enough to work but I would find one worth a try for $8 but that’s just me


----------



## richthorn

Where are people sourcing their 8 core and mini xlr connectors? Looking to make some Audeze/ZMF cables


----------



## Dsnuts

NEWS! Has to be the cheapest pure silver cable and not by TRN. NiceHCK just released these

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001166709135.html?spm=a2g0s.imconversation.0.0.24643e5f25odGm

Buy using web money and place order. Message NiceHCK that your headfier and they will give you a discount for $15.99 a piece for these. DEAL!

Then you can pay for the item after they change the price for you.
I am getting a sample so if anything I will let you all know if these are legit. If so these will be the absolute best bang for buck cables on the planet.


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> NEWS! Has to be the cheapest pure silver cable and not by TRN. NiceHCK just released these
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001166709135.html?spm=a2g0s.imconversation.0.0.24643e5f25odGm
> 
> Buy using web money and place order. Message NiceHCK that your headfier and they will give you a discount for $15.99 a piece for these. DEAL!
> ...



Nice, I’d love to check these cables out. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jibberish

Dsnuts said:


> NEWS! Has to be the cheapest pure silver cable and not by TRN. NiceHCK just released these
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001166709135.html?spm=a2g0s.imconversation.0.0.24643e5f25odGm
> 
> Buy using web money and place order. Message NiceHCK that your headfier and they will give you a discount for $15.99 a piece for these. DEAL!
> ...


I ordered two of them earlier today actually, both 4.4mm balanced, once MMCX and one 2-pin.


----------



## Dsnuts

I will bet getting a review set. I like that it is NiceHCK and not a TRN cable. I can trust that these are actually legit. Lol.


----------



## Slater (Jul 19, 2020)

Also, I wanted to mention that the TRN T3 silver cables are legit.

All 8 cores soldered properly, and I tested the metal as 95% pure silver. A very well made and impressive cable. Very unlike TRN, that’s for sure!


----------



## Dsnuts

Nice. Either silver cables have been way overpriced or these guys tapped into a large supply of silver material. Don't know how they do it this cheap.


----------



## Slater (Jun 21, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Nice. Either silver cables have been way overpriced or these guys tapped into a large supply of silver material. Don't know how they do it this cheap.



I have no idea.

I’ve been in the fine jewelry business on and off for over 30 years now, and with the wholesale market prices of silver as of the last 5+ years now, I just don’t see how they can do it.

The amount of actual fine silver by weight is about $5-$7 dollars, but there is the cost and labor to make it into actual insulated wire, the cost and labor to make it into a finished audio cable, packaging, shipping, handling, etc.

How they can sell a finished cable for $15 and make a profit is beyond me. I honestly just assumed that TRN was selling the silver cables at cost, as a way to build up their reputation after ruining it with the fake cable debacles of their previous cables.


----------



## Dsnuts

Let me ask you slater is there a difference in silver quality? I forgot someone told me that some cheaper quality silver is what is used on a lot of the aliexpress cables but. Heck if it sounds the same and looks the same well. 

Take that free $500 silver cable they are throwing in for the new 64 audio hybrid earphone on the front page. $500? vs $15.99? I am sure there is more silver material on the $500 cable but is it just better silver? I don't get it either.


----------



## Slater (Jun 22, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Let me ask you slater is there a difference in silver quality? I forgot someone told me that some cheaper quality silver is what is used on a lot of the aliexpress cables but. Heck if it sounds the same and looks the same well.
> 
> Take that free $500 silver cable they are throwing in for the new 64 audio hybrid earphone on the front page. $500? vs $15.99? I am sure there is more silver material on the $500 cable but is it just better silver? I don't get it either.



Well, all pure silver starts as 99.99% bullion. As long as it’s refined and assayed to 99.99% pure silver, it’s not like silver from India is “better“ than silver from Russia.

When it’s made into other “stuff”, it must be mixed with other metals depending on what properties are desired.

Just like 14k gold is only 58.5% pure gold, silver is the same way.

Alloys are mixed into the silver to make the insulated wiring (ie the single wire on a spool). The wiring can never be 99.99% pure silver, or else it will not be robust. It must have some other metals added (such as copper or brass) to make the wire resilient and be able to flex and bend and last as a cable.

Sterling silver is only 92.5% pure silver; the rest is made up of other metals. Silver (currency) coins are usually 90% silver. So for the TRN cables to be 95% pure silver is very good, and is a very high silver content for cable.

If a company wanted to save money, they could use less silver and more alloys. For example, 75% or 50% pure silver (and the rest alloys). But it really doesn’t save *that* much money in the grand scheme. Maybe $1 worth of silver. If a company was really unscrupulous and wanted to cheat people they would just sell tin cables as pure silver (or silver plated copper cables as pure silver).

But the reality is $500 silver cables are a lot of markup IMO. Sure, they may have other features that justify some price premium, such as beryllium copper jacks, rhodium plating, hand braiding, cryo treating, solder quality, build quality, etc. But the actual silver contained in the individual wires is virtually identical. An exception would be a thicker gauge of wire. A silver cable that uses 20 gauge wire will be more expensive than an identical silver cable that uses 28 gauge wire, simply because it contains more precious metal.

But I’m sorry to bust anyone’s bubble, but a $500 IEM cable that uses (for example) 95% pure silver is really just a luxury/prestige markup mostly due to marketing or name, compared to a $50 IEM cable that also uses (for example) 95% pure silver with roughly the same construction and build quality.

Finally, I want to clarify the purity. TRN and others advertise that they use 99.99% pure silver. But the finished cable contains 95% silver. That’s not lying; the context of the marketing is just confusing. What they really are saying is that of the 95% silver that’s in the cable, the silver used is 99.99% pure silver. It’s like if I ordered a whiskey and soda water from a bar. The finished drink might contain 50% whiskey and 50% water, but the advertising on the water bottle says it’s 99.99% pure water. Yes, the water IS 99.99% pure water, but I mixed it with the whiskey to a 50% dilution. So there’s no trickery involved; it’s just a marketing mumbo jumbo that can be a bit confusing if taken out of context. Make sense?


----------



## JEHL

If I remember anything from both physics and chemistry correctly (take anything I say here with a grain of salt) resistivity is a constant of a material that for wire purposes you multiply the constant by the length and then divide by the transversal area to get the resistance of that wire.

Last time I checked I think you're looking at 6%, give or take, lower resistivity for silver but silver is also 17%, again give or take, denser than copper, so the silver cable would be more conductive but also heavier than the equivalent copper cable.


----------



## CopperFox

Slater said:


> Also, I wanted to mention that the TRN cables are legit.
> 
> All 8 cores soldered properly, and I tested the metal as 95% pure silver. A very well made and impressive cable. Very unlike TRN, that’s for sure!



Thanks a whole bunch for this, it came just at the right time for me. Only last week I realized I prefer silver with some tube amps despite preferring copper with everything else. So now I've got my 7 first silver cables coming, 6 for iems and one for d7200.

Maybe you should start an asr-style review site for cables to determine their silveriness or how metal they are in various other ways.


----------



## JEHL

CopperFox said:


> Thanks a whole bunch for this, it came just at the right time for me. Only last week I realized I prefer silver with some tube amps despite preferring copper with everything else. So now I've got my 7 first silver cables coming, 6 for iems and one for d7200.
> 
> Maybe you should start an asr-style review site for cables to determine their silveriness or how metal they are in various other ways.


Hakuzen kinda does asr like things already for cables, although he doesn't dismantle the cable to verify the exact materials that the cable is made out of and you visit his thread mostly to find out the impedance of the cable.

I still wonder if he'd make a useful collaboration with Slater somehow to make a thread where you can not just see the impedance, but check what the cable is truly made out of in a single thread... I'd imagine it'd be a very long distance relationship however.


----------



## Slater

JEHL said:


> Hakuzen kinda does asr like things already for cables, although he doesn't dismantle the cable to verify the exact materials that the cable is made out of and you visit his thread mostly to find out the impedance of the cable.
> 
> I still wonder if he'd make a useful collaboration with Slater somehow to make a thread where you can not just see the impedance, but check what the cable is truly made out of in a single thread...



That would be this thread. I’ve always published my teardown results in this thread for all cables that I’ve done.

I know what you mean though. You mean a dedicated thread just for cable analysis.


----------



## JEHL (Jun 22, 2020)

Slater said:


> That would be this thread. I’ve always published my teardown results in this thread for all cables that I’ve done.
> 
> I know what you mean though. You mean a dedicated thread just for cable analysis.


Hakuzen style.

I mean there's gonna be a more, concise way to put all your research. In a way that is easy to browse through all of your cable research so far. Like a post that's constantly edited with all the new findings.

Edit: Although I may be overstating its importance for all I know.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

JEHL said:


> Hakuzen style.
> 
> I mean there's gonna be a more, concise way to put all your research. In a way that is easy to browse through all of your cable research so far. Like a post that's constantly edited with all the new findings.
> 
> Edit: Although I may be overstating its importance for all I know.


My vote is a Google spreadsheet.


----------



## RikudouGoku

rogthefrog said:


> My vote is a Google spreadsheet.


That is a good idea (speaking from experience lol).


----------



## bobsi

hi guys, 
i am looking for short iem 2,5mm plug with mmcx cable for the qudelix 5k bluetooth adapter and my tinhifi t2 and next urban fun dbf-iss014.
anyone a recommendation? price range about 0-50€ 
thanks for help


----------



## dh0licious

bobsi said:


> hi guys,
> i am looking for short iem 2,5mm plug with mmcx cable for the qudelix 5k bluetooth adapter and my tinhifi t2 and next urban fun dbf-iss014.
> anyone a recommendation? price range about 0-50€
> thanks for help



Actually I'm also looking for a short MMCX 2.5mm cable


----------



## Slater

dh0licious said:


> Actually I'm also looking for a short MMCX 2.5mm cable



Chitty has you covered:

https://a.aliexpress.com/_dTRteHy

Chitty is a good guy, and the cables are definitely *not* chitty


----------



## max1236

Can someone recommend a well rated low resistance cable 2 pin 3.5mm that ships from North America? Like something on amazon, either pure copper or pure silver. Don't want to wait long  for international shipping


----------



## muths66 (Jun 25, 2020)

Just got new cables from Flash Acoustic from taobao. coaxial type 4 litz and type 6 Litz single crystal copper silver-plated. Very nice tuning sound using different solder for it.


----------



## bobsi (Jun 25, 2020)

bobsi said:


> hi guys,
> i am looking for short iem 2,5mm plug with mmcx cable for the qudelix 5k bluetooth adapter and my tinhifi t2 and next urban fun dbf-iss014.
> anyone a recommendation? price range about 0-50€
> thanks for help





Slater said:


> Chitty has you covered:
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dTRteHy
> 
> Chitty is a good guy, and the cables are definitely *not* chitty




thanks for chitty, I think chitty is a lady

I written chitty and she has this:

8 core short cable MMCX UE900 IE80 0.78MM QDC A2DC IM50 bluetooth cable single crystal copper silver plated cable
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000738618523.html

diy short bluetooth earphone wire 45cm mmcx 0.78 qdc ie80 im50 tf10 A2DC 4share/8share
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001175059947.html

diy short bluetooth earphone wire 45cm mmcx 0.78 qdc ie80 im50 tf10 A2DC 4share/8share
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001175103103.html

this cables is in 30 dollar price range.

and what is the different of 2 and 3, only the color?

and one answer one from CEMA Electro acousti Store Store

Eagle sign: CS Series UP-OCC COPPER litz structure 4Core Upgraded Copper Cable litz 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Earphone Cable MMCX 2PIN
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007909452.html

Cema Electro Acousti  is from hakuzen thread (thanks Hakuzen) and the price range of cema is lot more. 4 core cable around 80 dollars and 8 core 160 dollars

anyone own this cable´s and has a recommendation and explain (soundstage, quality, feeling of cable..... )?
 I prefer chitty...


----------



## brsdrgn

Hello guys. I've following the thread but I'm quite lost and in the middle of a dilemma what to buy. 

I would like to buy a balanced cable max 30$ with decent quality. I know it's not much but probably there should be sth for that. 

What would you recommend?


----------



## zedbg

I quite liked mine sp+ofc from https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32963510566.html?


----------



## Wes S (Jun 25, 2020)

Hey all,

I just purchased this cable and was curious if anyone has one?

**** 8 Core Upgrade High-end Single Crystal Copper Cable by 








It looks to be high quality litz copper 8 wire for $30, and I just had to give it a shot.  Now for the wait. . .


----------



## Slater

Wes S said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just purchased this cable and was curious if anyone has one?
> 
> ...



I have that cable. It’s one of my favorite cables in my collection. I like it so much I ordered another one during the sale that just ended.


----------



## Wes S (Jun 25, 2020)

Slater said:


> I have that cable. It’s one of my favorite cables in my collection. I like it so much I ordered another one during the sale that just ended.


Nice!  I just ordered another one in mmcx, so I am covered for all my iems.  Thanks for the encouragement!  From the pics this cable looks to be of very high quality, and I really dig the hardware.  I imagine this cable can compete with cables costing much much more, but we shall see. . .


----------



## Dsnuts

I have a set too. Great cheapo copper cable.. Cant have enough copper.


----------



## Wes S

Dsnuts said:


> I have a set too. Great cheapo copper cable.. Cant have enough copper.


Nice!  This one sure looks like a step up from some of the other cheapo cables, so I am pretty excited to try it out.


----------



## Slater

Wes S said:


> Nice!  I just ordered another one in mmcx, so I am covered for all my iems.  Thanks for the encouragement!  From the pics this cable looks to be of very high quality, and I really dig the hardware.  I imagine this cable can compete with cables costing much much more, but we shall see. . .



Yes, it’s definitely one of the best of the ‘cheap’ (<$25ish) copper cables IMO.

My only gripes are 2 things:

1. The only 2-pin version available is the recessed style. I prefer the non-recessed 2-pin plugs due to the particular IEMs I have. That does mean it’s bad, it just means that it’s not ideal for me personally.

2. The cable is pretty substantial. Not the giant garden snake cable like the ISN cables, but still beefy. This is most noticeable at the ear guides. It’s no problem for me, because I remove the ear guides on pretty much every cable I own. Again, it’s not a good or bad thing, it’s just personal preference for me. On beefy cables, I have no problem with the cables staying behind my ear with ear guides removed, so off they go.


----------



## Wes S (Jun 25, 2020)

Slater said:


> Yes, it’s definitely one of the best of the ‘cheap’ (<$25ish) copper cables IMO.
> 
> My only gripes are 2 things:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing!  I am pretty familiar with heavy cables, as I own the Satin Audio Athena 8 wire and it's a beast.  I get what you mean about the 2 pin, however this style actually works well with the iems I plan to use it with.


----------



## bobsi

bobsi said:


> thanks for chitty, I think chitty is a lady
> 
> I written chitty and she has this:
> 
> ...



anyone a idea?


----------



## foniak (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi, considering replacing this:

https://www.adamhall.com/shop/ge-en...s/other-audio-cables/3192/k3-tpc-0100?c=17698

With this:

https://www.thomann.de/gb/sommer_cable_basic_hba_62c2_03m.htm?shp=eyJjb3VudHJ5IjoiZ2IiLCJjdXJyZW5jeSI6IjQiLCJsYW5ndWFnZSI6ImVuIn0=

Basically because it's shorter. My DAC sits next to my headphone amplifier, I put both on top of my computer case to keep my desk clean. I place them on top of a piece of cardboard because im paranoid the metal from the PC case would make it have hum noise or something.

Anyway my question is: Will I notice any improvement at all, or it will just sound the same? I just don't need 1 meter cable, 0,3meter should be enough and look cleaner.

I just don't get why the longer 1 meter cable is 4,5€ while the 0,3 meter cable is  12,20€ .. what im missing here?


----------



## zachmal

Slater said:


> I have that cable. It’s one of my favorite cables in my collection. I like it so much I ordered another one during the sale that just ended.



would you combine that cable with the TRI I3

or you think the new Nicehck Silver cable would be a better match ?


----------



## Dsnuts

bobsi said:


> anyone a idea?



If your asking what the difference in cables between chitty and the CEMA cables. CEMA cables are more like boutique cables. What they sell their cables for while more expensive than them Chitty cables are like that due to the type and quality of the workmanship. Your getting basically boutique cables. Same material as the stuff a lot of the boutique companies charge an arm and a leg for. Chitty cables just look like your garden variety copper cables to me. I could be wrong on the quality of them cables but I am gonna doubt they will touch the higher end materials CEMA uses. I have 2 of their cables I bought both for close to $200 each. Both cables are worth it for me. 

your getting much higher end copper cables from CEMA. That saying you get what you pay for applies here. If your curious about getting Chitty. You should get a set and let us know how it is. That is how this thread started actually. It was people chiming in on what cables they were buying for their IEMs and reporting how good or bad they are. No one here has a Chitty cable so you might as well be the first. 

As per CEMA cables. If you have the means. They are worth the money.


----------



## Dsnuts

zachmal said:


> would you combine that cable with the TRI I3
> 
> or you think the new Nicehck Silver cable would be a better match ?



Silver matches up well with TRI I3. Them NiceHCK cables are so cheap you should get one to try on it. Might be worth it. I will be getting a set hopefully sooner than later to try out I can most certain try it on my Tri I3 and report back but having a pure silver cable on hand for darker warmer sounding earphones is not a bad thing.


----------



## bobsi

Dsnuts said:


> If your asking what the difference in cables between chitty and the CEMA cables. CEMA cables are more like boutique cables. What they sell their cables for while more expensive than them Chitty cables are like that due to the type and quality of the workmanship. Your getting basically boutique cables. Same material as the stuff a lot of the boutique companies charge an arm and a leg for. Chitty cables just look like your garden variety copper cables to me. I could be wrong on the quality of them cables but I am gonna doubt they will touch the higher end materials CEMA uses. I have 2 of their cables I bought both for close to $200 each. Both cables are worth it for me.
> 
> your getting much higher end copper cables from CEMA. That saying you get what you pay for applies here. If your curious about getting Chitty. You should get a set and let us know how it is. That is how this thread started actually. It was people chiming in on what cables they were buying for their IEMs and reporting how good or bad they are. No one here has a Chitty cable so you might as well be the first.
> 
> As per CEMA cables. If you have the means. They are worth the money.



iknow, iknow.....
I try cema and chitty and later I reporting about chitty.


----------



## bobsi

Dsnuts said:


> If your asking what the difference in cables between chitty and the CEMA cables. CEMA cables are more like boutique cables. What they sell their cables for while more expensive than them Chitty cables are like that due to the type and quality of the workmanship. Your getting basically boutique cables. Same material as the stuff a lot of the boutique companies charge an arm and a leg for. Chitty cables just look like your garden variety copper cables to me. I could be wrong on the quality of them cables but I am gonna doubt they will touch the higher end materials CEMA uses. I have 2 of their cables I bought both for close to $200 each. Both cables are worth it for me.
> 
> your getting much higher end copper cables from CEMA. That saying you get what you pay for applies here. If your curious about getting Chitty. You should get a set and let us know how it is. That is how this thread started actually. It was people chiming in on what cables they were buying for their IEMs and reporting how good or bad they are. No one here has a Chitty cable so you might as well be the first.
> 
> As per CEMA cables. If you have the means. They are worth the money.



I know, I know.....

I asking the difference of chitty cable 2 and 3

I buy cema and try chitty and later reporting about chitty....


----------



## superuser1

bobsi said:


> I know, I know.....
> 
> I asking the difference of chitty cable 2 and 3
> 
> I buy cema and try chitty and later reporting about chitty....


have you checked these out? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000165943464.html


----------



## iron2k (Jun 27, 2020)

hi @hakuzen, is cable 198 still a good basshead cable??? is there any other that you would recommend?
Thanks


----------



## dh0licious

Wes S said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just purchased this cable and was curious if anyone has one?
> 
> ...



Any thoughts on this versus the NiceHCK C16-3?


----------



## darmanastartes

Decisions...




KBEAR 16-core cable vs TRN T4


----------



## Blotto80

This thread seems to mostly be focusing on IEM cables, any decent options for full sized headphones? Looking for something for my Focal Clear. I've thought about re-terminating my ISN C16 but it does seem a bit daunting with 8 wires per 3.5mm connector.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jun 30, 2020)

Anyone know what this kind of plug is called?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/okcsc-Earphone-Replacement-Detachable-Replace-4-4mm-plug/dp/B07LG1295P




And is that cable good?


EDIT: The plug is called "exk"

Edit: I was wrong, the exk plug is for the Sony EX800st/EX1000....


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 30, 2020)

Blotto80 said:


> This thread seems to mostly be focusing on IEM cables, any decent options for full sized headphones? Looking for something for my Focal Clear. I've thought about re-terminating my ISN C16 but it does seem a bit daunting with 8 wires per 3.5mm connector.


I would try this site. I get my headphone cables from here all the time. Got my X58 balanced cable and recently for my Amiron Home balanced cable from here as well.  This one here.



http://www.lunashops.com/
They have raw cables and parts you can make your own cables from if you wish too.



RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone know what this kind of plug is called?
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/okcsc-Earphone-Replacement-Detachable-Replace-4-4mm-plug/dp/B07LG1295P
> 
> 
> And is that cable good?



Looks a bit like then Jerry Harvey type connectors. Could be wrong but looks proprietary like that.  Cable looks a bit generic actually. Not a fan of cable covering so thick which make up the bulk of the cable like that. Less material and more filler I call it.


----------



## Blotto80

Dsnuts said:


> I would try this site. I get my headphone cables from here all the time. Got my X58 balanced cable and recently for my Amiron Home balanced cable from here as well.  This one here.
> 
> http://www.lunashops.com/
> They have raw cables and parts you can make your own cables from if you wish too.
> ...




How are you liking that cable? Is it nice and flexible? Any issue with microphonics?


----------



## Dsnuts

It is a nice cable. Thick and adds a bit of warmth to the Amrion Home detailed sound signature. Not too much in the way of microphonics. Good flexable cable. They have some higher end materials on the site. Silver coated stuff and even pure silver but. I try an not to use pure silver on detailed cans and earphones. It is like adding more detail to detailed phones which is not needed. The price was right at $55 or so for 1.6 meter cable. Good length for portable use. Was a great match for my Amiron Homes.


----------



## iron2k

iron2k said:


> hi @hakuzen, is cable 198 still a good basshead cable??? is there any other that you would recommend?
> Thanks


Hi @Dsnuts, any chance that you have an opinion about my previous post???
Not sure if Hakuzen still around.

Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 30, 2020)

iron2k said:


> Hi @Dsnuts, any chance that you have an opinion about my previous post???
> Not sure if Hakuzen still around.
> 
> Thanks



I own a different cable that uses a very similar material. It all depends on which earphone you plan on using that. It does have good bass properties. But so does the ISN CU4 for $50 less. https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-cu4.html




I would say save yourself some cash and go with this one. CU4 thickens the sound and the bass end of your phone. It is a very good copper cable.

What earphone you plan on using with these copper cables?


----------



## iron2k

Dsnuts said:


> I own a different cable that uses a very similar material. It all depends on which earphone you plan on using that. It does have good bass properties. But so does the ISN CU4 for $50 less. https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-cu4.html
> 
> 
> I would say save yourself some cash and go with this one. CU4 thickens the sound and the bass end of your phone. It is a very good copper cable.
> ...


64Audio U12t and Tia Trio mainly


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 30, 2020)

I take it you want more bass infusion on those. Try one of them CU4s. Another one I can recommend is a bit cheaper than the CU4 and that 198 cable.

This one is excellent and will help retain treble presence, wider deeper stage and not smooth it out like copper does. Most of all since it is 68% copper it is great at bass too, just as good if not better than the ISN CU4 actually. 





I did a review for this cable and it is most definitely bang for buck one of my faves. These will go toe to toe with any SPC cable in the market and only cost $120ish. on Penon web site https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-os849-premium-iem-cables.24408/  I know this cable is above what most cables we chat about here but these are right there in the $100-$130 range. One of my absolute favorite cables to upgrade your sonics including bass. Why stop at bass when you can upgrade all of the sonics
https://penon-official.com/product/penon-os849/


----------



## iron2k

Dsnuts said:


> I take it you want more bass infusion on those. Try one of them CU4s. Another one I can recommend is a bit cheaper than the CU4 and that 198 cable.
> 
> This one is excellent and will help retain treble presence, wider deeper stage and not smooth it out like copper does. Most of all since it is 68% copper it is great at bass too, just as good if not better than the ISN CU4 actually.
> 
> ...


great thanks, will take a lot into OS849


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 30, 2020)

The whole idea of this thread and the mid level cable thread is to highlight the best cables for less. That is exactly what your gonna get with the Penon OS849, You will not see one 4 star rating on that cable for a reason. I was genuinely suprised how good that cable is in comparison to a lot of other more expensive ones. The newest version of the OS849 has some improvements with a new litz structure and better connectors and terminations. Worth taking a look.

I connected that cable to my IT04 and the bass was the best I have ever heard from that earphone.  It also took the Penon Orb earphone into a different sound category. That was when I realized just how good that cable is. I was told by Penon that the OS849 will be a straight up upgrade to just about all earphones. What it does for bass is not at all different from pure copper but adds detail and stage in the mix due to the 32% silver.


----------



## JEHL

Out of sheer curiosity. is there such thing as a sub 1m IEM cable? Or would I need to weave it myself?


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...371eb35b661b5&templateKey=white_backgroup_101 This was posted a few pages back


----------



## zachmal

JEHL said:


> Out of sheer curiosity. is there such thing as a sub 1m IEM cable? Or would I need to weave it myself?



chitty store on aliexpress has 45/50 cm wires:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32951038156.html diy earphone wire short cable 45cm-50cm mmcx ie80 im50 ue900 tf10 A2DC 0.78qdc

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001175059947.html diy short bluetooth earphone wire 45cm mmcx 0.78 qdc ie80 im50 tf10 A2DC 4share/8share

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000738618523.html 8 core short cable MMCX UE900 IE80 0.78MM QDC A2DC IM50 bluetooth cable single crystal copper silver plated cable [around 50 cm]

and probably a few more

it has been mentioned here somewhere on head-fi


----------



## hakuzen

iron2k said:


> hi @hakuzen, is cable 198 still a good basshead cable??? is there any other that you would recommend?
> Thanks


sorry for the delay, difficult to get time for anything lately. i'm taking photos of the effect audio vogue series cables to add them to the database.
i haven't tried 198 longer, but it's still my basshead choice. i liked bass with cable 210 as well, not so basshead but remarkable bass.
received super copper cable from CEMA electro acousti as well (together with luxury metals -palladium- cables). haven't tried it yet; will compare it to 198 when i finish effect audio vogue comparisons


----------



## hakuzen

Blotto80 said:


> This thread seems to mostly be focusing on IEM cables, any decent options for full sized headphones? Looking for something for my Focal Clear. I've thought about re-terminating my ISN C16 but it does seem a bit daunting with 8 wires per 3.5mm connector.


we've talked about 2pin/MMCX to 2.5/3.5mm quality adapters here and/or in my cables thread.
thanks to them you can use any of your IEM cable with your Focal Clear, no re-termination needed.
Haldane shop stocks them at aliexpress, and they also can be found at taobao.
sorry i can't find now the post which included links


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000246017971.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.6.ea2c39735nXvaP


----------



## JEHL

To my understanding from both hakuzen and amir from ASR's research so far in cables and DACs and/or amps respectively, the lowest possible output impedance possible would be just south of 0.4Ω with cable #125 (57-60mΩ) and the E1DA 9038S (0.3Ω only accurate to tenth of Ω apparently). What use would this have for me I'm not sure. but I assume it'd matter if an IEM (don't remember any headphone go below 24Ω) had single digit Ω of non uniform load impedance like apparently most Campfire Audio IEMs.


----------



## hakuzen

JEHL said:


> To my understanding from both hakuzen and amir from ASR's research so far in cables and DACs and/or amps respectively, the lowest possible output impedance possible would be just south of 0.4Ω with cable #125 (57-60mΩ) and the E1DA 9038S (0.3Ω only accurate to tenth of Ω apparently). What use would this have for me I'm not sure. but I assume it'd matter if an IEM (don't remember any headphone go below 24Ω) had single digit Ω of non uniform load impedance like apparently most Campfire Audio IEMs.


output impedance of E1DA 9038S is around 0.05Ω@1kHz, measured with Agilent U1733C. amir doesn't use to measure such low output impedance.
the benefits of keeping total output impedance low are explained in https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/

"*Low resistance* is symptom of quality of wires, plugs, and solders (together with total thickness of the conductor, of course).
Low resistance is important to get minimum total output impedance, in order to minimize tonal alterations when using IEM with balanced armatures.
It's also convenient to decrease attenuation and to increase damping factor and efficiency.

1- BA's input impedance curve varies, mainly from upper mids to highs, while dynamic drivers show a flatter curve. Source and cable impedance curve use to be very flat. Due to the BA's impedance curve, the higher total output impedance, the higher tonal alteration. It usually makes the highs harsher, louder, but it depends of the IEM impedance curve (BA's impedance + crossovers), so there are cases where the effect is just the opposite. In general, there is coloration, unpredictable tonal alteration. Total output impedance below 1Ω, and even lower, if possible, is desirable.

2- Also, and this applies to every phones, DD and BA, and speakers, total output impedance higher than 1/8 of the phones resistance (at 1kHz), provokes tonal alteration and higher distortion, specially in lows. This is critical when using very low impedance phones (below 8Ω, for example); in this case (very low impedance phones), you can also reach actual limits of current of your source, provoking high distortion and/or clipping; the source wouldn't like this neither..

3- Also, you get better efficiency with low total output impedance. Louder volume at same voltage. This is good for energy saving, and for longevity of your source. Low output impedance increases electric damping factor, so it helps to drive hard phones.

However, we have to make some considerations about cables.

1- If your source output resistance is 15 times (for instance) higher than the resistance of the cables you are considering, the resistance of the cables becomes insignificant; the culprit of the problem, if any, will reside in your source.

2- The magnitude of the tonal alterations depends of the IEMs mainly. In most cases, the resistance differences between cables won't provoke highly noticeable tonal alteration at human registers; they'll be below 1dB, or even below 0.5dB at audible frequencies, except if we are talking about cables with resistance close or even higher than 1Ω.
It's all about proportions and perfectionism. If we keep our cable resistance lower than 300mΩ (equivalent to 28AWG copper) or 200mΩ (26AWG), most of us shouldn't notice the alterations."


----------



## iron2k

hakuzen said:


> sorry for the delay, difficult to get time for anything lately. i'm taking photos of the effect audio vogue series cables to add them to the database.
> i haven't tried 198 longer, but it's still my basshead choice. i liked bass with cable 210 as well, not so basshead but remarkable bass.
> received super copper cable from CEMA electro acousti as well (together with luxury metals -palladium- cables). haven't tried it yet; will compare it to 198 when i finish effect audio vogue comparisons


No problem, thanks so much for your comments. Also I will be waiting for the photos and your Vogue comparison


----------



## seanwee

Does anyone have any suggestions for a good pure silver cable. Max budget is 100 bucks

Whats the difference between litz and regular cables by the way? Would it be better to get a 4 core litz cable or a 16 core regular cable assuming both are the same price?


----------



## Slater

seanwee said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for a good pure silver cable. Max budget is 100 bucks
> 
> Whats the difference between litz and regular cables by the way? Would it be better to get a 4 core litz cable or a 16 core regular cable assuming both are the same price?



Litz is where every single conductor is individually enameled, before being twisted together. The goal is to reduce the skin effect and improved high frequency performance.


----------



## iron2k

@Dsnuts @hakuzen are these adapters good enough ???

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000240601042.html?spm=a2g0o.store_home.productList_48890767

*

*


----------



## Dsnuts

They work great. I would nab a few if you have different IEMs you want to use your cables on


----------



## iron2k

do we still get a discount in CEMA store if we mention this thread or Hauzen name ?


----------



## Dsnuts

I think that is just for cables. To be fair your not gonna find those adapters any cheaper anywhere else.


----------



## iron2k

Dsnuts said:


> I think that is just for cables. To be fair your not gonna find those adapters any cheaper anywhere else.


yup, nevermind they're cheap enough.


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> I think that is just for cables. To be fair your not gonna find those adapters any cheaper anywhere else.



Yup, $20-$25 is a pretty standard price.


----------



## seanwee

Thanks for all the recommendations everyone, I've narrowed it down to the Nicehck Litz and the TRN T3. Which one is better if I wanted more clarity?

And is the ALO litz worth it over the Nicehck litz? @Dsnuts


----------



## Dsnuts

So let me get this straight. Are you looking or a balanced cable for your FDX1? 

If so I really dont advice you to get a pure silver for the FDX1. I know some guys are good with pure silver on that phone. SPC is the way to go imo. You need some copper to maintain that bass end and a thicker SPC will add some stage and dimensions to the sonics. 

I forgot who it was. That was asking me which cable to go with. It all despends on how much you want to spend but the cable I would actually match up with on the FDX1 is the ISN S16 https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-s16.html



Now if you want the absolute best upgrade to the FDX1 I would recommend the Penon OS849
https://penon-official.com/product/penon-os849/

Pure silver will lean out the bass adds more treble end lean out the mid range too. Not a good match for FDX1.


----------



## seanwee

Dsnuts said:


> So let me get this straight. Are you looking or a balanced cable for your FDX1?
> 
> If so I really dont advice you to get a pure silver for the FDX1. I know some guys are good with pure silver on that phone. SPC is the way to go imo. You need some copper to maintain that bass end and a thicker SPC will add some stage and dimensions to the sonics.
> 
> ...


I see, well I am using a SPC cable with my FDX1 right now. 

I also don't have a pure silver cable yet so I want to get one. I also want to make the midrange leaner and bass tighter so I think silver might be a good fit, not too sure about the treble though.


----------



## Dsnuts

Which cable are you using right now if I can ask.


----------



## seanwee (Jul 1, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Which cable are you using right now if I can ask.


Its a custom one from a local Hi-fi store. A DIY cable.

【IEM-437 SPOFC】
Material of Conductor : silver plated oxygen-free copper 6N
Quantity of Wires : 4 wires braided
Quantity of Strands : 37 strands per wire
Diameter : 26awg per wire
Soldering : WBT 0820 soldering tin from Germany (4% silver)
Output Connectors : gold plated pin, black color metal shell (mmcx / 0.78 pin)
Input Connectors : gold plated plug, metal shell with carbon fiber liked pattern (2.5 / 3.5 / 4.4mm)
Length : 1.2m (custom length available, kindly pm)
Color : black
Warranty : 1 year (excluding human factor)
** Also available with multiple plug configurations. Kindly PM us for your desired configuration.
** Custom made. ETA is around 3 weeks.


----------



## JEHL

hakuzen said:


> output impedance of E1DA 9038S is around 0.05Ω@1kHz, measured with Agilent U1733C. amir doesn't use to measure such low output impedance.
> the benefits of keeping total output impedance low are explained in https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/
> 
> "*Low resistance* is symptom of quality of wires, plugs, and solders (together with total thickness of the conductor, of course).
> ...



I wonder who did measure the 9038S output impedance measure, because I'd love to read more on output impedance of sources. Does that mean lowest total output impedance possible is about 100mΩ? Guess with an output impedance that low, no one would need to worry about their output impedance coloring their audio, even with the infamous Campfire Audio Andromeda would apparently have a damping factor of about 30 or so.

But I still wonder, despite the unpredictability of the effect of output impedance. Higher damping factor isn't always better for everyone then?

Also have you measured any of those short Chitty store cables mentioned last page? Mostly ask because shorter cable should mean lower impedance... Right? Makes me wonder if someone is interested in making and or buying a 4 core 20AWG 50cm cable. Does that sound way to niche for anybody?

On an unrelated note, I also ordered the Tripowin Zonie through Amazon Prime mostly because it was the cheapest 2 pin cable available at the moment of ordering it. Interestingly the only specs listed on the zonie is that is a 16 core silver plated copper cable. I wonder if this means there's simply not enough specs on the cable for it to have an index number, #70 is the closest thing I found but only available in pink.


----------



## Dsnuts

seanwee said:


> Its a custom one from a local Hi-fi store. A DIY cable.
> 
> 【IEM-437 SPOFC】
> Material of Conductor : silver plated oxygen-free copper 6N
> ...



You know what I would do. Get one of them cheaper pure silver cables either the NiceHCK 4 core silver or them TRN pure silver ones. Give one of those a try to see if that is what your looking for. They wont be too far off from the higher end silver cables.  Might as well not spend much to find out is my point.


----------



## xtremesystems

which of these two are better optlion fir kz zsx and cca ca16.  i have earstudio es100 and i want use them in 2.5mm balanced output

#Aliexpress US $18.71  46%OFF | KBEAR 16 Core Upgraded Pure Copper Balanced Cable 2.5/3.5/4.4MM with MMCX/2PIN/QDC for KZ ZS10 Pro ZSX C12 BLON BL-03 BL-05 BL05
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0PK2t

#Aliexpress US $13.27  82%OFF | **** 16 Core Silver Plated Cable 2.5/3.5/4.4mm Balanced Cable with MMCX/2PIN/QDC for KZZS10 PRO AS10 BLON BL-03 BL-05 BL05
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BSS5zr


----------



## jibberish

xtremesystems said:


> which of these two are better optlion fir kz zsx and cca ca16.  i have earstudio es100 and i want use them in 2.5mm balanced output
> 
> #Aliexpress US $18.71  46%OFF | KBEAR 16 Core Upgraded Pure Copper Balanced Cable 2.5/3.5/4.4MM with MMCX/2PIN/QDC for KZ ZS10 Pro ZSX C12 BLON BL-03 BL-05 BL05
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0PK2t
> ...


I have that KBEAR cable (2 pin 3.5 unbalanced) and it's very nice. It's pure copper rather than spc, so choosing may depend which sonic characteristics you're looking for.  For a very cheap pure copper cable though I like it a lot. The construction is good, it's comfortable to wear, and it's got a nice punchy-yet-clean sound. Very nice dark background. I've actually been meaning to pick up a couple of them in 4.4mm when they go on sale next, they can be had for $12 at times.

My guess is that the other one is probably about the same quality fwiw.


----------



## xtremesystems

jibberish said:


> I have that KBEAR cable (2 pin 3.5 unbalanced) and it's very nice. It's pure copper rather than spc, so choosing may depend which sonic characteristics you're looking for.  For a very cheap pure copper cable though I like it a lot. The construction is good, it's comfortable to wear, and it's got a nice punchy-yet-clean sound. Very nice dark background. I've actually been meaning to pick up a couple of them in 4.4mm when they go on sale next, they can be had for $12 at times.
> 
> My guess is that the other one is probably about the same quality fwiw.


and this KBEAR is really balanced in 2.5mm? i dont wanna burn my amp


----------



## sagor1

Someone please give me a link for blon bl-03 type-c upgrade cable.


----------



## daijoubu86

Oh boy it's becoming confusing again for me



Wes S said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just purchased this cable and was curious if anyone has one?
> 
> ...



Is the difference between this vs the 4 core litz copper Faaeal Hibiscus worth the double in price?


----------



## superuser1

daijoubu86 said:


> Oh boy it's becoming confusing again for me
> 
> 
> 
> Is the difference between this vs the 4 core litz copper Faaeal Hibiscus worth the double in price?


you are paying more for the litz structure of the cable


----------



## daijoubu86

superuser1 said:


> you are paying more for the litz structure of the cable



They are both litz, so I'm guessing the double in price is due to doubling of the cores?
But other aspects such as sound quality, build quality, are they comparable or is the 8 core one significantly better?


----------



## deafenears

Blotto80 said:


> This thread seems to mostly be focusing on IEM cables, any decent options for full sized headphones? Looking for something for my Focal Clear. I've thought about re-terminating my ISN C16 but it does seem a bit daunting with 8 wires per 3.5mm connector.


OEAudio also has some affordable adapters converting MMCX to 3.5mm for Focals:

https://www.oeaudio.net/product-page/mmcx-3-5mm-adapter

They have a 2-pin to 3.5mm version too.


----------



## Slater (Jul 6, 2020)

daijoubu86 said:


> They are both litz, so I'm guessing the double in price is due to doubling of the cores?
> But other aspects such as sound quality, build quality, are they comparable or is the 8 core one significantly better?



The Faaeal cable is nice, but the one from that photo is on a whole other level. There’s no comparison at all.

If someone told me it was a $100 cable, I would easily believe it. The photos don’t do it justice.

As far as budget cables go, if a typical KZ or TRN brand upgrade cable is rated a 3/10, I would rate the Faaeal a 6/10, and the one from that photo an 8.5/10.


----------



## daijoubu86

Slater said:


> The Faaeal cable is nice, but the one from that photo is on a whole other level. There’s no comparison at all.
> 
> If someone told me it was a $100 cable, I would easily believe it. The photos don’t do it justice.
> 
> As far as budget cables go, if a typical KZ or TRN brand upgrade cable is rated a 3/10, I would rate the Faaeal a 6/10, and the one from that photo an 8.5/10.



Thanks for your insight @Slater! That clears it up!

Curiously, sound signature aside, that 8 core copper litz vs the TRN T3 silver that you just recently dissected, what would be the better option? I plan to use it for now a Blon BL-03, but in future maybe either a KXXS or Penon Orb if I have the budget.

And I'm guessing you still haven't received the Nicehck 4 core litz pure silver cable? TIA!


----------



## Slater (Jul 6, 2020)

daijoubu86 said:


> Thanks for your insight @Slater! That clears it up!
> 
> Curiously, sound signature aside, that 8 core copper litz vs the TRN T3 silver that you just recently dissected, what would be the better option? I plan to use it for now a Blon BL-03, but in future maybe either a KXXS or Penon Orb if I have the budget.
> 
> And I'm guessing you still haven't received the Nicehck 4 core litz pure silver cable? TIA!



Unfortunately I haven’t received the NiceHCK pure silver cables yet. It should be any day though.

As far as the TRN T3 vs the copper cable from the photo, you really can’t go wrong with either. But the copper cable is definitely way nicer than the T3. Again, on another level. On my scale referenced above, I would rate the T3 cable on the same level as the Faaeal cable in quality and sound (ie a 6/10). But the copper cable blows them both away. It’s literally like shiny gold jewelry for your earphones


----------



## daijoubu86

Slater said:


> Unfortunately I haven’t received the NiceHCK pure silver cables yet. It should be any day though.
> 
> As far as the sound difference between the TRN T3 and the copper cable from the photo, I will check tomorrow and let you know.



That'll be great. Right now the TRN T3 represents better value due to it's cheaper price. Appreciate your help good sir!


----------



## Slater (Jul 6, 2020)

daijoubu86 said:


> That'll be great. Right now the TRN T3 represents better value due to it's cheaper price. Appreciate your help good sir!



I saw that you didn’t want to know about sound. So I edited my post above with the info you requested. I just wanna make sure you saw it.

And yes, the T3 and Faaeal cables are a better value. I own multiples of both the T3 and Faaeal cable. But I only have 1 of the copper cable from the photo. It’s special, although double the price kinda sucks. Worth every penny though.


----------



## seanwee

Slater said:


> Unfortunately I haven’t received the NiceHCK pure silver cables yet. It should be any day though.
> 
> As far as the TRN T3 vs the copper cable from the photo, you really can’t go wrong with either. But the copper cable is definitely way nicer than the T3. Again, on another level. On my scale referenced above, I would rate the T3 cable on the same level as the Faaeal cable in quality and sound (ie a 6/10). But the copper cable blows them both away. It’s literally like shiny gold jewelry for your earphones


How about purely from a sonic standpoint, ignoring how they look?


----------



## daijoubu86

Slater said:


> I saw that you didn’t want to know about sound. So I edited my post above with the info you requested. I just wanna make sure you saw it.



I just saw that, and very interesting to note. I guess that eliminates the other 2 then.
Considering that the 8 core cable is now within the range of the CEMA RX cable 196, how would you rate the cable 196 vs the 8.5/10 of that copper cable?
Again with the intention of pairing it with BL-03 and eventually Penon Orb.


----------



## daijoubu86

I also saw this custom cable made by a boutique outlet locally

8 cores, each core consist of 60 wires x 0.06mm: 
2 subcore: 10 wires 5N OCC copper per core, total 20 wires
2 subcore: 10 wires gold plated copper per core, total 20 wires
2 subcore: 10 wires silver plated copper per core, total 20 wires

About $28


----------



## katatonicone1

Slater said:


> The Faaeal cable is nice, but the one from that photo is on a whole other level. There’s no comparison at all.
> 
> If someone told me it was a $100 cable, I would easily believe it. The photos don’t do it justice.
> 
> As far as budget cables go, if a typical KZ or TRN brand upgrade cable is rated a 3/10, I would rate the Faaeal a 6/10, and the one from that photo an 8.5/10.



Two questions:
1. Is this just a 7N version of the same cable? It should be as good or maybe a bit better due to better material used, if I understand correctly.

2. Sonically I'm looking for bold bass and bit recessed highs due to bright LZ A6 I want to pair it with. I know that $149 ISN CU4 or CEMA Super copper series cable for $135.50 have that characteristics. What about something cheaper? I'm a bit hesistant to buy $150 cable for $300 iems. I'm considering it, though.


----------



## brsdrgn

This may not be related exactly but I would like ask if you can recommend a good Bluetooth module with 2 pin.

Recently, my two KZ aptx-HD cables got broken. The sound was okay but the quality was really bad.

I found this AE! It seems they used a better quality cable together with Qualcomm QCC3034 chipset.  The cable got my attention the most. Do you think it would be a good idea to go for that?

I'm open to any idea if you have other recommedations.


----------



## Slater

brsdrgn said:


> This may not be related exactly but I would like ask if you can recommend a good Bluetooth module with 2 pin.
> 
> Recently, my two KZ aptx-HD cables got broken. The sound was okay but the quality was really bad.
> 
> ...



Honestly, if you’re going to spend $42, you’re well on your way to a Radsone ES100. Especially when they are on sale for $75-$80.

It blows any regular Bluetooth cable away. Balanced output, app loaded with features, use the gear and cables you already own.


----------



## xtremesystems

tru. i have es100 its brilliant


----------



## iamloco724

Any recommendations for a 2 pin 4.4 cable? Price doesn't matter, want something great quality long lasting and won't tangle easily


----------



## brsdrgn

Slater said:


> you’re well on your way to a Radsone ES100


Thanks for the recommendation! I've checked it but I'm not quite sure if this is similar to what I've been looking for. I need a cable with a bluetooth module  so that I can use it during running for example so it would be nice if I can tangle it around my neck. I have plenty of IEMs with 2 pin connectors and tbh it's okay not to have the best wireless audio quality.  Do you think the module I've shown in the previous message would be good? or maybe sth similar?


----------



## Slater

brsdrgn said:


> Thanks for the recommendation! I've checked it but I'm not quite sure if this is similar to what I've been looking for. I need a cable with a bluetooth module  so that I can use it during running for example so it would be nice if I can tangle it around my neck. I have plenty of IEMs with 2 pin connectors and tbh it's okay not to have the best wireless audio quality.  Do you think the module I've shown in the previous message would be good? or maybe sth similar?



Good point - if it’s for running, I wouldn’t recommend the ES100.

The downsides to the removable cables you’re talking about, is that most likely any earphone you attach is not going to be IPX rated. I’ve killed a few earphones when I would cycle with the detachable Bluetooth cables and my favorite IEM.

Once I changed over to TWS earphones, I could go with sweat rated models. And honestly I love not having the wires hang around my neck. When running, you will most likely hear the thump thump thump of the cable bouncing around. Not so with TWS.

With that said, I don’t have a whole lot of experience with the detachable Bluetooth cables. I’ve had the KZ one which I don’t recommend, and 2 from TRN BT3 and BT10. I liked the TRN ones, but they did have a very faint ‘white noise‘ sound when the music is paused, that bothers some people.


----------



## brsdrgn

Slater said:


> 2 from TRN BT3 and BT10. I liked the TRN ones, but they did have a very faint ‘white noise‘ sound when the music is paused, that bothers some people.



I will check those. Thanks again


----------



## fokta

Just try TWS KZ S1D... was surprising beyond my expectations...


----------



## Jephre

I'm looking to get a replacement IEM cable for my FitEar IEMs, but I'm having trouble finding a cable under $100 on Amazon or eBay (I'm based in Canada, so looking on the local version of those webstores).

Anyone have any suggestions? I prefer a litz cable or some other cable that isn't stiff and feels like it isn't there.


----------



## SenorChang8 (Jul 8, 2020)

I’ve found another listing of cable 210 with a big price difference from 2 different NiceHCK stores, is the cheaper one legit? The “official” store only opened last year but has good feedback.

NiceHCK Audio Store
NiceHCK Official store


----------



## Dsnuts

They are often sold for around that price on sale NiceHCK owns both stores so I would go for the cheaper one 
Speaking of cable 210 

These are the newest cables from same manufacturer 5N UPOCC cables called the Blocc

 I will do a full write up for this one. So far I am impressed. these do remind me of the Oalloy cable 210. Looks more solid actually. Sound characteristics. That Oalloy bass is present. Great staging, fullness, warmth, images cleanly. Sounds fantastic connected to my NF audio NM2.


----------



## Dsnuts

Jephre said:


> I'm looking to get a replacement IEM cable for my FitEar IEMs, but I'm having trouble finding a cable under $100 on Amazon or eBay (I'm based in Canada, so looking on the local version of those webstores).
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? I prefer a litz cable or some other cable that isn't stiff and feels like it isn't there.



Are you looking to add a bit more warmth to the sonics or more detail. What is the base sound of the FitEar IEM you have. I can suggest a few cables based on what you are looking for sound character wise. Generally copper cables will add warmth, smooths out treble end a touch. Adds to a fuller body of sound. Bass characteristics. 
Silver based would add a to the detail and imaging aspects.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Finally got my Faaeal Litz copper cables. Very impressive on the quality you can get for such a low price now. A year or so when I was still into KZ stuff, I used fengru cables and this Faaeal cable make them look like a joke. Quality on the divider and the connector are really nice, cable is a quite thick for a 4 core cable so durability should hopefully be good.

I am quite interested in the NiceHCK Litz Silver cable, hopefully @Slater be receiving them soon.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Spoiler: FAAEAL Litz Copper Cable Pictures


----------



## Wes S

RikudouGoku said:


> Spoiler: FAAEAL Litz Copper Cable Pictures


That is some quality looking wire.  Thanks for the great closeup pics!  I am gonna order one now.


----------



## Jephre

Dsnuts said:


> Are you looking to add a bit more warmth to the sonics or more detail. What is the base sound of the FitEar IEM you have. I can suggest a few cables based on what you are looking for sound character wise. Generally copper cables will add warmth, smooths out treble end a touch. Adds to a fuller body of sound. Bass characteristics.
> Silver based would add a to the detail and imaging aspects.



hi dsnuts,

No real preference. I’m looking more for ergonomics. My favorite type of cable is a simple black color, litz design, similar to the Campfire Audio type litz. Very weightless and I don’t feel it when I move.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 13, 2020)

These are pure litz silver cables from NiceHCK. Silver does wonders for dark warm sounding earphones. Brings some light/ treble extension and detail and stage to otherwise dark recessed treble ranges that are overly warm earphones. On sale right now actually. These are in 4 cores so they will be light on the ears.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001166709135.html?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.6.3760581d3CDAbY


Cant find an all black with Litz configuration. I can vouch for this copper cable. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000097502378.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.70.61e7664c011RXB


There is an 8 core version of this cable which I have on hand but since you like em lighter 4 cores is the way to go. Copper here will add some fullness, bass impact, and smooths out treble end of otherwise bright phones. Opposite of silver. I don't know if an all black litz cable exists but I would base the purchases here based on what suits your earphones sonic signature. You don't want to go pure silver with bright analytical earphones that will cause ear fatigue. Go with a copper cable instead. visa versa.

These cables will be on sale for next 2 days on niceHCK web site. so good timing.


----------



## iamloco724

Any reccomendations for a balanced cable for the Moondrop Starfield's? I am looking for something that's very light on the ears but also good for walking a lot with them on


----------



## iron2k

hakuzen said:


> sorry for the delay, difficult to get time for anything lately. i'm taking photos of the effect audio vogue series cables to add them to the database.
> i haven't tried 198 longer, but it's still my basshead choice. i liked bass with cable 210 as well, not so basshead but remarkable bass.
> received super copper cable from CEMA electro acousti as well (together with luxury metals -palladium- cables). haven't tried it yet; will compare it to 198 when i finish effect audio vogue comparisons


Hi Hakuzen, sorry to pester.
Did you have a chance to compare cable 198 to Super Copper and palladium cables from CEMA?

Thanks


----------



## assassin10000

Jephre said:


> I'm looking to get a replacement IEM cable for my FitEar IEMs, but I'm having trouble finding a cable under $100 on Amazon or eBay (I'm based in Canada, so looking on the local version of those webstores).
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? I prefer a litz cable or some other cable that isn't stiff and feels like it isn't there.



There are adapters for FitEar staggered 2-pin on AE for as low as about $15 now. Search 'mh334 mmcx' or 'fitear mmcx'.


----------



## assassin10000

brsdrgn said:


> I will check those. Thanks again



I'd look at the TRN BT3S. It's the updated BT3 and also newer than BT10.

I also had the BT10 and the extra sleeve on the cable ended up annoying me.




I much prefer the BT20 & BT20S for BT use now a days. Turn your IEM into a TWS.


----------



## superuser1

iron2k said:


> Hi Hakuzen, sorry to pester.
> Did you have a chance to compare cable 198 to Super Copper and palladium cables from CEMA?
> 
> Thanks


I think he might be a while. last time I spoke to him he was very busy between work and family and said he will get down to cable business soon.


----------



## Dsnuts

iamloco724 said:


> Any reccomendations for a balanced cable for the Moondrop Starfield's? I am looking for something that's very light on the ears but also good for walking a lot with them on




 Moondrop signatures are a bit laid back and you want a good combo of copper infused with some silver to bring out the details. I was thinking ISN S4 will be a good match for it. https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-s4.html 

Not certain but I believe the newer version has the ear guides removed.


----------



## hakuzen

iron2k said:


> Hi Hakuzen, sorry to pester.
> Did you have a chance to compare cable 198 to Super Copper and palladium cables from CEMA?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, not yet, sorry. I'm a bit ill now and near zero free time. Hope I'll do it during my vacations, on August.


----------



## iamloco724

Dsnuts said:


> Moondrop signatures are a bit laid back and you want a good combo of copper infused with some silver to bring out the details. I was thinking ISN S4 will be a good match for it. https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-s4.html
> 
> Not certain but I believe the newer version has the ear guides removed.



Anything with ear guides? I just prefer that


----------



## hakuzen

JEHL said:


> I wonder who did measure the 9038S output impedance measure, because I'd love to read more on output impedance of sources. Does that mean lowest total output impedance possible is about 100mΩ? Guess with an output impedance that low, no one would need to worry about their output impedance coloring their audio, even with the infamous Campfire Audio Andromeda would apparently have a damping factor of about 30 or so.
> 
> But I still wonder, despite the unpredictability of the effect of output impedance. Higher damping factor isn't always better for everyone then?


Yes, you also get higher damping factor with lower output impedance, always useful, specially with hard to drive phones.
I could measure output impedance of 9038S (resistance at some frequencies). Will add it to my list of pendent tasks (hope to finish all them during my vacations, on August).
You can find some sources output impedance in this thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...urements-in-post-3-tutorial-in-post-2.800208/


----------



## Dsnuts

iamloco724 said:


> Anything with ear guides? I just prefer that




Get on penon web site and ask if they have the ISN S4 with ear guides.


----------



## iron2k

hakuzen said:


> Hi, not yet, sorry. I'm a bit ill now and near zero free time. Hope I'll do it during my vacations, on August.


sure no problem, was waiting to decide what cable to get from CEMA... might order both hahaha.

Take care and get well soon.


----------



## Aaron89NL

guys can u pls help me out, i have an dx160 and my fav iem urbanfun ybf on stock cable, i orderd this cable
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33043631656.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4d4TTWam 
3,5mm se, i will get the 4.4 balanced to this week.
here is my problem, this copper se cable makes my urbanfun sounds less dynamic and with about 30% less bass?!?!
Can someone be so kind to explain whats going on here? how can it be that the cheap ass stock cable sound better, while thinner and  overal not great quality.
Can someone recommend a good cable that doenst **** up the sound at a price arround 20 euro? i mean its just a bit of copper it should not cost anymore
thanks, aaron


----------



## Slater

Aaron89NL said:


> guys can u pls help me out, i have an dx160 and my fav iem urbanfun ybf on stock cable, i orderd this cable
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33043631656.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4d4TTWam
> 3,5mm se, i will get the 4.4 balanced to this week.
> here is my problem, this copper se cable makes my urbanfun sounds less dynamic and with about 30% less bass?!?!
> ...



Have you checked that it’s not out of phase? That can cause less bass. There’s a link in my signature where you can check it.


----------



## Rippersyte

Slater said:


> Have you checked that it’s not out of phase? That can cause less bass. There’s a link in my signature where you can check it.



Thank you for this i have just confirmed that my Ibasso DC01 is defective i know this is not related to cable but i am also looking at some cables to match my thieaudio legacy 3. Is not having sounds in the left a defect? and right center in and out phase sounds the same. It's very rare to see a post complaining about dac that has defect here in head-fi


----------



## Aaron89NL

Slater said:


> Have you checked that it’s not out of phase? That can cause less bass. There’s a link in my signature where you can check it.


Hi Slater, tnx for ur help. Its an mmcx and red is right, right? Cant really go wrong there.. i guess i should measure the resistance of the cable? Damn i dont wanna do the hastle tbh...
But i really dont like the sound througj the kbear "upgrade" cable.
Im just hopin that when i have my balanced cables for the dx160 that it will wake up my l3.. because my l3 set is stupidly boring.. lacking bass and overall tonality sucks..😅. It just doesnt even come close to my urbanfun ybf..
Im thinking of buying the s8pro. But im scared ill spend 440euro and be just as dissappointed with a bad set or whatever..
Any advice? Sorry for off topic


----------



## Slater (Jul 16, 2020)

Aaron89NL said:


> Hi Slater, tnx for ur help. Its an mmcx and red is right, right? Cant really go wrong there..



It can still be wired out of phase internally.

But yes, red is right.

Did you test the phase using the link in my signature? If it’s in phase, it should sound ‘normal’ with the sound being in the center of your head. If it’s out of phase, the music will sound like odd; like it’s coming from outside of your head. It’s kinda hard to explain, but easy to understand once you actually hear the difference.


----------



## CopperFox

Aaron89NL said:


> guys can u pls help me out, i have an dx160 and my fav iem urbanfun ybf on stock cable, i orderd this cable
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33043631656.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4d4TTWam
> 3,5mm se, i will get the 4.4 balanced to this week.
> here is my problem, this copper se cable makes my urbanfun sounds less dynamic and with about 30% less bass?!?!
> Can someone be so kind to explain whats going on here? how can it be that the cheap ass stock cable sound better, while thinner and  overal not great quality.



Could be due to having more cores. In my experience that has a same kind of effect as silver vs copper - meaning a sharper and less warm/bassy sound. Maybe try a 4 core copper cable, perhaps the Faaeal Hibiscus cable?


----------



## Aaron89NL

CopperFox said:


> Could be due to having more cores. In my experience that has a same kind of effect as silver vs copper - meaning a sharper and less warm/bassy sound. Maybe try a 4 core copper cable, perhaps the Faaeal Hibiscus cable?


Thx for the tip. Will try 4core


----------



## RikudouGoku

Just wondering, if 2 cables looks identical...are they the same but rebranded? To me the BQEYZ Spring 2 stock cables looks identical to the FAAEAL Litz copper cable.


----------



## hmscott (Jul 20, 2020)

After a quick search I can't find comments on these 4 core 99% Silver KBEAR cables, has anyone seen or tried these?

KBEAR 4 Core 4N 99.99% Purity Silver Earphone Cable with 2Pin/QDC/MMC/TFZ
https://hifigo.com/products/kbear-4...-with-2pin-qdc-mmc-tfz?variant=32250235387953





I use and enjoy the KBEAR 16 core silver / OCC copper cables in various earpiece terminations.  I have been looking for a 99% silver option for a while, and the price is right, but I was hoping for more cores, I wonder how these sound?


----------



## Slater

hmscott said:


> After a quick search I can't find 4 core or 99% Silver KBEAR cables, has anyone seen or tried these?
> 
> KBEAR 4 Core 4N 99.99% Purity Silver Earphone Cable with 2Pin/QDC/MMC/TFZ
> https://hifigo.com/products/kbear-4...-with-2pin-qdc-mmc-tfz?variant=32250235387953
> ...



More cores to 8 or 16 would use 2-4xs the amount of silver wire, upping the price considerably. I surmise they stuck with 4 cores to keep costs within a target range.


----------



## JEHL

Slater said:


> More cores to 8 or 16 would use 2-4xs the amount of silver wire, upping the price considerably. I surmise they stuck with 4 cores to keep costs within a target range.


I'd assume 16 thin cores would be an option like the Tripowin Zonie?


----------



## Dsnuts

hmscott said:


> After a quick search I can't find 4 core or 99% Silver KBEAR cables, has anyone seen or tried these?
> 
> KBEAR 4 Core 4N 99.99% Purity Silver Earphone Cable with 2Pin/QDC/MMC/TFZ
> https://hifigo.com/products/kbear-4...-with-2pin-qdc-mmc-tfz?variant=32250235387953
> ...



Those look identical to them new silver NiceHCK cables. In fact KBEAR and the other venders seems to share the same OEM factory where all these cables and even some IEMs are made. Slap a different connector and or shell and you can call it whatever you want.  I am fairly certain these are the same cables. YY cables are the same as a lot of NiceHCK ones too. Again they just change the name and call it something else. 

I would go for the NiceHCK one as it is cheaper.


----------



## Rippersyte (Jul 18, 2020)

Rippersyte said:


> Thank you for this i have just confirmed that my Ibasso DC01 is defective i know this is not related to cable but i am also looking at some cables to match my thieaudio legacy 3. Is not having sounds in the left a defect? and right center in and out phase sounds the same. It's very rare to see a post complaining about dac that has defect here in head-fi



Sorry my bad... the *dac is not broken* it is the converter 2.5mm male to 3.5mm female jack or i think it is not compatible the name of the converter is Ugreen. I have confirmed this by buying another set of the dac.

Anyway, I am currently looking for a cable for my Thieaudio Legacy 3. I love the default cable on this because it is not shiny and the texture is rubber. I am thinking of the Nicehck but still deciding on going full copper, combined copper and silver or full silver. Are cables of nicehck not shiny and rubber texture?

Any recommendations? i want 2.5mm available. Thank you


----------



## DannyBai

The nicehck silver litz cables came in. These are worth the cheap price. They are soft and supple. Very light and sound good. Build quality is not bad. It’s worth what I paid for them.


----------



## Edyeded86

Hey guys, great thread!! Any recommendations for a cable (can pay up to $40 for Shure se846? 

Looking to keep the bass levels but help with the clarity and isolation?

Appreciate your advices.


----------



## jincuteguy

hmscott said:


> After a quick search I can't find 4 core or 99% Silver KBEAR cables, has anyone seen or tried these?
> 
> KBEAR 4 Core 4N 99.99% Purity Silver Earphone Cable with 2Pin/QDC/MMC/TFZ
> https://hifigo.com/products/kbear-4...-with-2pin-qdc-mmc-tfz?variant=32250235387953
> ...



Why are these so cheap? compare to those cables from Moon Audio? What


----------



## Slater (Jul 19, 2020)

jincuteguy said:


> Why are these so cheap? compare to those cables from Moon Audio? What



Its not that these are so cheap, but the others have been gouging for years.

Same as western companies did for years with earphones. The ChiFi companies came in, and everyone asked the exact same question. It’s not that the ChiFi companies were so cheap, but that others had been gouging us for years.

The other reason is because of competition.


----------



## Edyeded86

hmscott said:


> After a quick search I can't find 4 core or 99% Silver KBEAR cables, has anyone seen or tried these?
> 
> KBEAR 4 Core 4N 99.99% Purity Silver Earphone Cable with 2Pin/QDC/MMC/TFZ
> https://hifigo.com/products/kbear-4...-with-2pin-qdc-mmc-tfz?variant=32250235387953
> ...


It's even cheaper on Ali express


----------



## IEMusic

Edyeded86 said:


> Hey guys, great thread!! Any recommendations for a cable (can pay up to $40 for Shure se846?
> 
> Looking to keep the bass levels but help with the clarity and isolation?
> 
> Appreciate your advices.


I like the sound of silver cables the best.   I like the TRN T3 cable a lot, but other recommended affordable silver cables also probably work just as well, like the 4 core Litz NICEHCK silver cable.


----------



## CopperFox

IEMusic said:


> I like the sound of silver cables the best.   I like the TRN T3 cable a lot, but other recommended affordable silver cables also probably work just as well, like the 4 core Litz NICEHCK silver cable.



I have both and I like the TRN T3 better as IMO it has more of the general characteristics of a silver cable - probably due to having more cores.


----------



## Edyeded86

CopperFox said:


> I have both and I like the TRN T3 better as IMO it has more of the general characteristics of a silver cable - probably due to having more cores.



Just ordered the TRN T3. Did you guys read the high end cable thread? The original author had some good points as to why the higher end were as expensive as they were - any truth there you think?


----------



## jincuteguy

Slater said:


> Its not that these are so cheap, but the others have been gouging for years.
> 
> Same as western companies did for years with earphones. The ChiFi companies came in, and everyone asked the exact same question. It’s not that the ChiFi companies were so cheap, but that others had been gouging us for years.
> 
> The other reason is because of competition.



But I can't find any balanced cables for my Hifiman Arya, do they only make cables for IEM?


----------



## Slater

jincuteguy said:


> But I can't find any balanced cables for my Hifiman Arya, do they only make cables for IEM?



Yes, only IEMs that I am aware of.


----------



## Dsnuts

So this is one of the newest cables from NiceHCK called the Blocc. Nylon covered 5N UPOCC,  2 thicker cores litz configuration and does all good things that higher end copper cables do. This is made by the same folks that made the Oalloy or cable 210. Same excellent deep hitting bass with full on mids and a clean treble end. I am including this cable review on the low end cheap thread because on sale you can buy these for $80. Which for these cables is a deal. You can read more about them. 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-blocc-iem-cable.24504/


----------



## cenizas

jincuteguy said:


> But I can't find any balanced cables for my Hifiman Arya, do they only make cables for IEM?


I'd generally advise against using iem gauge wires for headphones as I feel they tend to impede sound quality. For budget headphone cables, I would recommend buying studio grade cables from the likes of canare, belden and mogami along with the requisite parts and getting a local diyer or cable repair store to assemble it for you. These wires are industry standard for studio use and the quality of the copper they use is solid, and they go for as little as $2-5 per meter. So your total cable costs will consist mostly of the parts you choose and workmanship costs. For headphones I feel that this is the best route to take if you're on a budget that nets you significant improvements to the stock cables. Otherwise, staying on stock or retermination stock to balanced are also options as the stock cables with headphones in the tier of the Arya are actually pretty solid, and a lot of the times replacing it with the cheaper generic headphone cables you find on Ali will actually be a downgrade. Right now there just aren't many good headphone cable options on Ali unfortunately.


----------



## hmscott (Jul 20, 2020)

Edyeded86 said:


> It's even cheaper on Ali express


Yes, and so goes the allure of AliExpress... until you order from them using the default "Free Shipping" and find out it comes via "Slow Boat From China" which can take months, and months.

I have two AliExpress orders outstanding, one made on May 4th and June 8th with large estimates remaining for delivery.

I don't mind paying a little extra to actually get my paid for products in a timely manner, so I don't worry about paying more than AliExpress "Free Shipping" pricing.

Lately I've seen this more and more on AliExpress items: "*Can Not Deliver to United States*":

All 3 places I can find the cables on AliExpress won't ship to the US:


----------



## jincuteguy

cenizas said:


> I'd generally advise against using iem gauge wires for headphones as I feel they tend to impede sound quality. For budget headphone cables, I would recommend buying studio grade cables from the likes of canare, belden and mogami along with the requisite parts and getting a local diyer or cable repair store to assemble it for you. These wires are industry standard for studio use and the quality of the copper they use is solid, and they go for as little as $2-5 per meter. So your total cable costs will consist mostly of the parts you choose and workmanship costs. For headphones I feel that this is the best route to take if you're on a budget that nets you significant improvements to the stock cables. Otherwise, staying on stock or retermination stock to balanced are also options as the stock cables with headphones in the tier of the Arya are actually pretty solid, and a lot of the times replacing it with the cheaper generic headphone cables you find on Ali will actually be a downgrade. Right now there just aren't many good headphone cable options on Ali unfortunately.



That's why i said I can't find any good cheap cable for headphones, not iems


----------



## hmscott (Jul 20, 2020)

jincuteguy said:


> That's why i said I can't find any good cheap cable for headphones, not iems


I've bought NewFantasia cables to "upgrade" from stock cables on a number of headphones.  They are solidly built, but nothing fancy, and the prices have been in the $20-$40 range.

There are higher grade "fancier" cables as well as balanced cables with XLR and 4.4mm ends, but my headphones are all SE wired so far so I've no need for them.

Here's a quick search on Amazon for balanced "hifiman" cables, make sure you order the right 2.5mm / 3.5mm cup ends:
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Hifiman+balanced+headphone+cable&i=electronics&ref=nb_sb_noss


----------



## Slater

hmscott said:


> Yes, and so goes the allure of AliExpress... until you order from them using the default "Free Shipping" and find out it comes via "Slow Boat From China" which can take months, and months.


----------



## feverfive

^^^In my recent experience here in the U.S., it's not even necessarily the "slow boat from ____" causing super slow delivery.   I think USPS and Customs are a big culprit.  Hell, right now, I have a IEM cable from Linsoul milling about Chicago-land for 11 days now; got to O'Hare from Linsoul in China in like 72 hours.  DHL says it was "tendered to delivery service provider" (in this case, USPS) 5 days ago.  Nothing since.  Zilch.

This is why I've been really reluctant to pay for "express" shipping....sometimes, it does no good.  It may get to the States fast, but then just languishes for weeks...months; many of us have gone through this the last few months.  I think it's finally sunk into my thick skull.  I am done buying anything with international shipping for the foreseeable future if I can at all help it.


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


>


Just received my Urbanfun ISSO14, and and Tripowin Zonie balanced mmcx upgrade cable...4 months after ordering. Cancelled my order last month and got a refund.


----------



## Slater

courierdriver said:


> Just received my Urbanfun ISSO14, and and Tripowin Zonie balanced mmcx upgrade cable...4 months after ordering. Cancelled my order last month and got a refund.



Wow, lucky break!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Nice as HCK 4 core pure silver cables in the house. Got them connected to one of my faves and it was meant to be. I am gonna tell you guys what seems to be too good to be real is in fact for real. I can clearly tell these are pure silver cables. 

I am gonna just say I had a $200 pure silver cable on these Orbs before I got these NiceHCK cables. I am gonna use these NiceHCK cables on the Orb. It synergizes even better. If these silver cables aren't a bang for buck I have no idea what is. These are very comparable to much more expensive sets. Believe me I just did a hour of head to head comparisons on the Orbs. There is no distinguishable differences. These might actually sound a touch better. Unbelievable. I am gonna get a few more of these cables as it is basically robbery for this quality.


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> Nice as HCK 4 core pure silver cables in the house. Got them connected to one of my faves and it was meant to be. I am gonna tell you guys what seems to be too good to be real is in fact for real. I can clearly tell these are pure silver cables.
> 
> I am gonna just say I had a $200 pure silver cable on these Orbs before I got these NiceHCK cables. I am gonna use these NiceHCK cables on the Orb. It synergizes even better. If these silver cables aren't a bang for buck I have no idea what is. These are very comparable to much more expensive sets. Believe me I just did a hour of head to head comparisons on the Orbs. There is no distinguishable differences. These might actually sound a touch better. Unbelievable. I am gonna get a few more of these cables as it is basically robbery for this quality.



So you’re saying there’s no reason to spend $7200 on a cable anymore?



Oh no, how are the a$$ raping boutique cable companies gonna pay for that new Bentley now?


----------



## Dsnuts

ya those cables are ridiculous. Cant see how they can charge so much for cables. Cost more than the highest end flagships. Lol.


----------



## IEMusic

Dsnuts said:


> ya those cables are ridiculous. Cant see how they can charge so much for cables. Cost more than the highest end flagships. Lol.


You can’t put a price on bragging rights, can you?

I have a handful of those silver cables on the way.  Can’t wait.


----------



## Blueshound24

Dsnuts said:


> Nice as HCK 4 core pure silver cables in the house. Got them connected to one of my faves and it was meant to be. I am gonna tell you guys what seems to be too good to be real is in fact for real. I can clearly tell these are pure silver cables.
> 
> I am gonna just say I had a $200 pure silver cable on these Orbs before I got these NiceHCK cables. I am gonna use these NiceHCK cables on the Orb. It synergizes even better. If these silver cables aren't a bang for buck I have no idea what is. These are very comparable to much more expensive sets. Believe me I just did a hour of head to head comparisons on the Orbs. There is no distinguishable differences. These might actually sound a touch better. Unbelievable. I am gonna get a few more of these cables as it is basically robbery for this quality.



Do you have a link for those NiceBCK cables?


----------



## Dsnuts

Blueshound24 said:


> Do you have a link for those NiceBCK cables?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001166709135.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.32.71f71130OLrO1s


----------



## Magicman74

I know this thread is basically IEM related but I wanted to chime in and give a thought or two.
 I have always been one of those cables don't change the sound etc guys.  I've never really heard much of a difference, but I've only used copper cables, mostly NewFantasia cables on my Sennheisers because they are cheap.
So I bought a HD 58x back when, the stock cable is decent but again I bought a NewFantasia cable.  Used it forever but I felt the 58x was just Meh.  So I decided I wanted to try a different cable, maybe it would make a difference?
Went to fleabay and found a sliver Acrolink cable made and sold by a seller in the UK.  $30 not too bad, it looked nice and well made so I bought it.
Okay, I'm a believer.  it is SO much better then stock or the NewFantasia cables I've used forever.
I grabbed my son and used him as the tester.  I didn't want to have the feeling just because it's new its better so I got him in as a person who has no clue.  LOL
I said do you hear a difference in these two cables? The first thing he said, wow this one sounds so much clear and he can hear everything.  I'm like yeah right..  He said okay this doesn't even sound the same.
My take is the silver cable is much more open and detailed sounding.  It really is a big difference.  Ive read silver is "Brighter" and for sure it is, but wow it really make the darker Senns sound fantastic.   They actually have a much wider stage as well.
The only thing I notice is the deeper bass is lighter on the silver cable.  It didn't change it but the impact is for sure less.
But man the detail and imaging is really a BIG shock.   Call me impressed for sure.
 I'm even now thinking about trying a blend of copper/silver...Just a few thoughts, thanks for listening


----------



## Dsnuts

This is the reason why you gotta look into a good SPC or silver coated copper cable for the Senns. Best of both worlds. But your right silver will do that and it does lessen the bass impact. But it already has good bass so going silver is not a bad thing.


----------



## Magicman74

Dsnuts said:


> This is the reason why you gotta look into a good SPC or silver coated copper cable for the Senns. Best of both worlds. But your right silver will do that and it does lessen the bass impact. But it already has good bass so going silver is not a bad thing.


Yeah, I'm really liking the change.  I've found a blend on Lunashops (Never used them) for like $40.   I might give its a shot.


----------



## Dsnuts

I use lunashops all the time. Great place to pick up on cheaper cables. Bought me a crystal copper cable for my Amiron homes recently and it is a perfect match for them. 

I think I have that cable your looking at for the Senns. It sounds great on the Senns in balanced.


----------



## Magicman74

Dsnuts said:


> I use lunashops all the time. Great place to pick up on cheaper cables. Bought me a crystal copper cable for my Amiron homes recently and it is a perfect match for them.
> 
> I think I have that cable your looking at for the Senns. It sounds great on the Senns in balanced.


Cool, I'm placing an order.   If anyone is interested the silver cable I bought it's from AUDIO123 (seller name (2010-pc-gaming) don't know if they have a store? The cheapest silver cable I found at the time.  I got it here in California in like 9 days so shipping was good too!!!


----------



## hmscott (Jul 21, 2020)

Spoiler: refocusing post






Dsnuts said:


> Nice as HCK 4 core pure silver cables in the house. Got them connected to one of my faves and it was meant to be. I am gonna tell you guys what seems to be too good to be real is in fact for real. I can clearly tell these are pure silver cables.
> 
> I am gonna just say I had a $200 pure silver cable on these Orbs before I got these NiceHCK cables. I am gonna use these NiceHCK cables on the Orb. It synergizes even better. If these silver cables aren't a bang for buck I have no idea what is. These are very comparable to much more expensive sets. Believe me I just did a hour of head to head comparisons on the Orbs. There is no distinguishable differences. These might actually sound a touch better. Unbelievable. I am gonna get a few more of these cables as it is basically robbery for this quality.





IEMusic said:


> You can’t put a price on bragging rights, can you?
> 
> I have a handful of those silver cables on the way.  Can’t wait.


Where did you all order the NiceHCK versions of that KBEAR cable from?  Or did you order the KBEAR?  What delivery did you use to get them so quickly?  I'm in the US.


Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001166709135.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.32.71f71130OLrO1s


What was the shipping method used to get through to you so quickly?

Darn, that listing says the same for me,  "Can not deliver to United States"

For now it looks like I'll continue ordering from Hifigo 
https://hifigo.com/products/kbear-4-core-4n-99-99-purity-silver-earphone-cable-with-2pin-qdc-mmc-tfz
https://hifigo.com/products/kb-ear-16-core-silver-earphone-iem-cable-with-metal-2pin-mmcx-qdc
https://hifigo.com/products/kb-ear-16-core-pure-ccopper-cable-with-metal-2pin-mmcx-qdc-connector
https://hifigo.com/products/kbear-8-core-single-crystal-copper-upocc-cable-with-2pin-mmcx-qdc-tfz


Magicman74 said:


> I know this thread is basically IEM related but I wanted to chime in and give a thought or two.
> I have always been one of those cables don't change the sound etc guys.  I've never really heard much of a difference, but I've only used copper cables, mostly NewFantasia cables on my Sennheisers because they are cheap.
> So I bought a HD 58x back when, the stock cable is decent but again I bought a NewFantasia cable.  Used it forever but I felt the 58x was just Meh.  So I decided I wanted to try a different cable, maybe it would make a difference?
> Went to fleabay and found a sliver Acrolink cable made and sold by a seller in the UK.  $30 not too bad, it looked nice and well made so I bought it.
> ...





Magicman74 said:


> Yeah, I'm really liking the change.  I've found a blend on Lunashops (Never used them) for like $40.   I might give its a shot.





Magicman74 said:


> Cool, I'm placing an order.   If anyone is interested the silver cable I bought it's from AUDIO123 (seller name (2010-pc-gaming) don't know if they have a store? The cheapest silver cable I found at the time.  I got it here in California in like 9 days so shipping was good too!!!


That's awesome, I've been looking for upgrades to my NewFantasia "plain" cables.  They offer upgraded balanced cables and even have a PTFE silver plated copper option for B&W cables, but I've not seen listings for other SE headphones.
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=NewFantasia+PTFE+Silver+Plated+Copper&i=electronics&ref=nb_sb_noss

If you have current links for those specific cables that worked for you to post that would be very helpful.  Searching by seller name then guessing at the product name - or reading through all their listings - takes a lot longer than just clicking a link for a completed ebay product listing. 


Spoiler: Searching Ebay...



https://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-search-for-a-seller-on-ebay

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=0&_udlo=&_udhi=&_ftrt=901&_ftrv=1&_sabdlo=&_sabdhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=15&_stpos=94404-2413&_sargn=-1&saslc=1&_salic=1&_fss=1&_fsradio=&LH_SpecificSeller=1&_saslop=1&_sasl=2010-pc-gaming&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_fosrp=1

A little closer 
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=AUDIO123+sennheiser+cable&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=0&_udlo=&_udhi=&_ftrt=901&_ftrv=1&_sabdlo=&_sabdhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=15&_stpos=94404&_sargn=-1&saslc=1&_salic=1&_fss=1&_fsradio=&LH_SpecificSeller=1&_saslop=1&_sasl=2010-pc-gaming&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_fosrp=1

This isn't silver or silver coated, but it's one of the make of headphone I need, Sennheiser 598cs:

3.5mm 5n OFC Copper Cable for Sennheiser hd598 hd558 hd518 Headphones
https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-5N-O...970842?hash=item23a7bbfe9a:g:orUAAOSwg3FUo-lm





Anyone know if it's possible to have a "balanced" cable connected to a Sennheiser 598cs? [answered below] I thought not, unless I rewire it internally, so what's this?  Do I need to also rewire internally to use it?  The description suggests all I need is this cable...I'm thinking of ordering the 4.4mm termination version.

1.2M OCC Balance Headphone cable cord Silver For Sennheiser HD598se 599 momentum
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-2M-OCC-B...-Sennheiser-HD598se-599-momentum/312322198166

And, a more reasonably priced version:

2.5mm Trrs Balanced Male for Sennheiser HD598 HD558 HD518, HD598 Cs HD599 HD579
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-5mm-Trrs...HD558-HD518-HD598-Cs-HD599-HD579/253454913037

That's interesting, I also found a NewFantasia "balanced" 2.5mm cable for HD598cs:

NewFantasia HiFi Cable with 2.5mm Trrs Balanced Male for Sennheiser HD598 / HD558 / HD518 / HD598 Cs / HD599 / HD569 / HD579 Headphones and for Astell&Kern AK240 AK380 AK320 onkyo DP-X1 FIIO
https://www.amazon.com/NewFantasia-Balanced-Sennheiser-Headphone-XDP-300R/dp/B075C9HXW5

It's listed as a "silver" cable, but not much info on composition of the wire...

Question:
Some confusion here: is input jack for hd569 a real balanced input? or is it necessary reconect internal wires? will it work with cowon pr dap?
Answer:
The HD598 has a real balanced input. I confirmed this with Sennheiser before I bought the cable. I would guess the 569 is the same, but you can email Sennheiser you want to be sure. It does improve the sound considerably with my Onkyo dap.
By Blue Summers on November 3, 2018

Newfantasia has a bunch of 2.5mm balanced "silver" cables, some for my headphone needs - a nice bump up from the "plain" low cost cables I am using.  Plenty of 4.4mm balanced too, but none for my headphones, which is what  I am looking to get:
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=NewFantasia+HiFi+Cable+with+2.5mm+Trrs+Balanced
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=NewFantasia+HiFi+Cable+with+4.4mm+Balanced


----------



## RikudouGoku

How can you tell the difference between stainless steel and some other metal? (without durability tests likes scratching it or something harmful)


----------



## Slater (Jul 21, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> How can you tell the difference between stainless steel and some other metal? (without durability tests likes scratching it or something harmful)



- Mass spectrometer
- magnetic (assuming it is magnetic stainless as not all is) can help rule out some non-ferrous metals (such as aluminum), but cannot be used to definitely verify stainless because there are magnetic and non-magnetic stainless steels
- specific gravity testing
- you can also identify specific minerals using VIS-NIR spectrometer, and use that to help identify specific alloy compositions


----------



## BubisUK (Jul 21, 2020)

Edit: Solved my problem.


----------



## Slater (Jul 21, 2020)

So my pure silver NiceHCK cables came today.

There are differences between the pure silver NiceHCK cables and the pure silver TRN T3 cables.

I’ll break it down for you:

The NiceHCK cables are thinner than the TRN T3. Thinner cores = less silver = not as good conductivity.
Because of the above point, the NiceHCK cables are higher resistance than the TRN T3 cables (1.0ohm vs 0.3ohm).
The strain relief at the source plug is not that great on the NiceHCK cable. It’s a wide open gap, with the braided cores just flopping around in the hole. This should have been filled in with glue or resin to stabilize the strain relief like most cables.
The NiceHCK chin slider doesn’t actually do anything. The one on the TRN T3 is actually functional.

There are advantages to the NiceHCK cables however:

The NiceHCK cables are available with QDC/Paragraph C as well as NX7/Blon ends. The TRN does not offer this option.
As @RikudouGoku pointed out, the NiceHCK cables are available with a 4.4mm balanced termination. The TRN T3 cables do not offer a 4.4mm option.
The source plugs (2.5mm, 3.5mm, etc) and y splitter appear to be of a higher quality.
The preformed ear guides are softer and more flexible on the NiceHCK cables. I actually want to keep these ear guides on, instead of cutting the guides off like I do to most cables (including the TRN T3 cables).
The NiceHCK cables are lower price than the TRN T3 cables (good if you’re on a budget but want pure silver). This makes sense, as thinner wires = less silver = lower price.
So, in my opinion...

I recommend the NiceHCK cable:

If you’re on a budget and want the absolute lowest price on a pure silver cable.
If you need Paragraph C/QDC or NX7/Blon plugs.
If you need 4.4mm balanced termination.
If you need a higher resistance cable (1.0ohm, which can have a sonic effect on some earphones).
I recommend the TRN T3 cables:

If you want an overall thicker “better” pure silver cable, and can afford a higher budget (while still being a ridiculously good bang for the buck).
If you need a low resistance budget pure silver cable.
I should also mention that I did NOT tear down the NiceHCK cable, nor melt it down and assay the silver content (like I did to the TRN T3 cable). I have no reason to doubt NiceHCK though, so I have no plans to tear it down at this time. I mainly tested the TRN T3 silver cable because of not trusting TRN due to their previous cable shenanigans.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> So my pure silver NiceHCK cables came today.
> 
> There are differences between the pure silver NiceHCK cables and the pure silver TRN T3 cables.
> 
> ...


The TRN T3 does not have balanced 4,4mm option though...only 2,5mm.


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> The TRN T3 does not have balanced 4,4mm option though...only 2,5mm.



Not sure. I only use 2.5mm balanced.

Good to know though


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Not sure. I only use 2.5mm balanced.
> 
> Good to know though


Do you know the impedance for the Faaeal litz copper cable? The difference with the T3 and LitzPS seems pretty big...(0.3 vs 1.0)


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Do you know the impedance for the Faaeal litz copper cable? The difference with the T3 and LitzPS seems pretty big...(0.3 vs 1.0)



If I remember correctly, it was 0.3 or 0.4.

And yes, 0.3 vs 1.0 is a big difference.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> If I remember correctly, it was 0.3 or 0.4.
> 
> And yes, 0.3 vs 1.0 is a big difference.


well you just killed my little hype for the litzps then (was planning on buying it on the next sale)  . And sadly since the T3 does not have 4,4mm that is also dead for me .

Although I dont need any cables at this current time...but well I think you guys know that wont stay like that with my shopping spree...


----------



## Slater (Jul 21, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> well you just killed my little hype for the litzps then (was planning on buying it on the next sale)  . And sadly since the T3 does not have 4,4mm that is also dead for me .
> 
> Although I dont need any cables at this current time...but well I think you guys know that wont stay like that with my shopping spree...



Its not a bad cable at all, so don’t get me wrong. It’s also literally the lowest cost pure silver cable money can buy.

There are even times when you WANT a higher resistance cable. It can be used to reduce treble peaks on some BAs for example.


----------



## cenizas

Slater said:


> So my pure silver NiceHCK cables came today.
> 
> There are differences between the pure silver NiceHCK cables and the pure silver TRN T3 cables.
> 
> ...


Using their specs I calculated gauge to be about 30awg, even at that thin gauge resistance for a silver shouldn't be 1ohm. That's like crap copper territory O.o


----------



## Slater

This looks like a decent pure silver cable:
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dW5inZJ


----------



## Wes S

I finally just took delivery of a killer cable for a killer deal!  The build quality is perfect, and it feels very solid with a bit of heft.  This cable is also dead limp, so it lays perfectly straight.  I am stunned at the quality of this cable for only $30!  

Check out the quality of this wire!

AK **** 8 Core Upgrade High-end Single Crystal Copper Cable


----------



## Slater

Wes S said:


> I finally just took delivery of a killer cable for a killer deal!  The build quality is perfect, and it feels very solid with a bit of heft.  This cable is also dead limp, so it lays perfectly straight.  I am stunned at the quality of this cable for only $30!
> 
> Check out the quality of this wire!
> 
> AK **** 8 Core Upgrade High-end Single Crystal Copper Cable



Yeah, I have that cable and it’s super niiiiiiiiiiiiiice 

I’d buy a 2-pin version if they didn’t use the recessed pin type plug. I want non-recessed.


----------



## courierdriver

Wes S said:


> I finally just took delivery of a killer cable for a killer deal!  The build quality is perfect, and it feels very solid with a bit of heft.  This cable is also dead limp, so it lays perfectly straight.  I am stunned at the quality of this cable for only $30!
> 
> Check out the quality of this wire!
> 
> AK **** 8 Core Upgrade High-end Single Crystal Copper Cable


Congrats! Very good looking balanced 4.4 copper cable. What iems are you using this with and with what source, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Wes S

courierdriver said:


> Congrats! Very good looking balanced 4.4 copper cable. What iems are you using this with and with what source, if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks!  I am going to pair it with my Campfire Lyra II and iBasso DX160.  Right now I have my Lyra II connected to a Penon OS849, and that pairing is insanely good, so I am curious how this cable will compare.  I have a 2-pin version of the exact same cable getting delivered tomorrow, that I plan to try with my Noble K10U.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 22, 2020)

New to this thread. These cables are a great deal, happens to be Penon's cheapest cables but that don't mean they aren't quality.


These are called the CS819.  Penon naming scheme. 8 cores of 19 wires per core of OCC copper and Silver plated OCC interweaved.

These remind me a lot of electro acoustis basic 4 core hybrid cable I bought a while ago but better. These have more copper properties but I can clearly hear the silver influence on these. For an intro level cable Penon is sneaky. They made an outstanding cable here for not much money. Sound expansion. Better detail, full bass, well balanced cable.

These retail for $50- $55 depending on terminations. For the cost these gives a nice taste of their higher end cables at a budget price level.  I will be doing a full review on this one but this one has value written all over it.

On careful listen these remind me a lot of Ibassos CB-12 cables that come with the IT04.


----------



## Vepromon

Can any1 suggest any good mmcx cable with microphone? all i found were shurer and Mee audio, and they are both with flaws.

I would be willing to spend around 50EUR if its a decent cable  ?


----------



## Wes S

Dsnuts said:


> New to this thread. These cables are a great deal, happens to be Penon's cheapest cables but that don't mean they aren't quality.
> 
> 
> These are called the CS819.  Penon naming scheme. 8 cores of 19 wires per core of OCC copper and Silver plated OCC interweaved.
> ...


I saw this post and I was like who the heck is this guy, that seems to know what's up?  Then I saw the name, and the nice new profile pic.


----------



## talponne

Has any1 tried Fiio's RC-MMCX cable and can tell how's the microphone quality?
I need a cable with good microphone to use with my buds while gaming.

Or can some1 recommend me a cable with good quality microphone?

Thanks!


----------



## Rippersyte

Still finding a good cable with a microphone. Why don't they make those anymore do they degrade the sound quality?


----------



## talponne

Rippersyte said:


> Still finding a good cable with a microphone. Why don't they make those anymore do they degrade the sound quality?


Not popular

I don't think they degrade the sound quality.
Maybe just raise the impedance.
Dunno


----------



## cenizas

Rippersyte said:


> Still finding a good cable with a microphone. Why don't they make those anymore do they degrade the sound quality?


In theory, it adds a couple more solder joints and probably a slight bit of resistance. In practice the impact is probably minimal but I think a lot of purists want the cleanest signal chain, and a mic detracts from that.


----------



## JEHL

cenizas said:


> In theory, it adds a couple more solder joints and probably a slight bit of resistance. In practice the impact is probably minimal but I think a lot of purists want the cleanest signal chain, and a mic detracts from that.


I prefer it without because every headgear/cable with an inline microphone I've owned fails microphone side first. Could be coincidence for all I know however.


----------



## talponne

JEHL said:


> I prefer it without because every headgear/cable with an inline microphone I've owned fails microphone side first. Could be coincidence for all I know however.


I'm curious how's the microphone on the Sony N3AP.
The cable looks nice doh


----------



## JEHL

talponne said:


> I'm curious how's the microphone on the Sony N3AP.
> The cable looks nice doh


If you need it I'd personally say give it a try. At least it's not hardwired, so if the microphone dies, it won't take the IEMs with it. I'd imagine looking for a replacement will be tricky and I can't really help there.

Forgot to add too. NEVER figured out how to answer a call with an inline microphone, effectively making it a point of failure without a purpose. The buttons usually won't do anything either. So either all inline microphones I got were bad even before they killed their respective gear with it, or the cellphones I use with them are plain incompatible... Or maybe I'm just a neanderthal.


----------



## pilgrimbilly

Can anyone recommend a cheap - €60 or thereabouts - SE cable for my Audioquest Nightowls?

Thanks.


----------



## talponne

JEHL said:


> If you need it I'd personally say give it a try. At least it's not hardwired, so if the microphone dies, it won't take the IEMs with it. I'd imagine looking for a replacement will be tricky and I can't really help there.
> 
> Forgot to add too. NEVER figured out how to answer a call with an inline microphone, effectively making it a point of failure without a purpose. The buttons usually won't do anything either. So either all inline microphones I got were bad even before they killed their respective gear with it, or the cellphones I use with them are plain incompatible... Or maybe I'm just a neanderthal.



I think it's the cable
It should work by just pressing once the button


----------



## Turkleton

Has anybody tried TRN's newest cheap cable? Supposedly 6N OCC Single Crystal copper in 8 cores for only $12 

https://a.aliexpress.com/_d7iyGIf

I *just *received a pair of 16 core silver plated beauties, but if these TRNs are legit, I could be tempted to get a pair huhu


----------



## cenizas

Turkleton said:


> Has anybody tried TRN's newest cheap cable? Supposedly 6N OCC Single Crystal copper in 8 cores for only $12
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d7iyGIf
> 
> I *just *received a pair of 16 core silver plated beauties, but if these TRNs are legit, I could be tempted to get a pair huhu


I have one, it's not bad, slightly warm, thumpy midbass. Decent ergonomics, the sleeve is slightly stiff but it's thin enough that it's alright. It's not winning awards in terms of resolution but it's still a significant enough upgrade from a stock cable that I feel it easily justifies the price.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Anyone tried these cables?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001244591805.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001244034183.html


----------



## Dsnuts

The 4 core silver is the same cable as NiceHCKs. I am certain KBEAR and NICEHCK among "others" use the same OEM for their cables. If it looks similar than it probably is.


----------



## jant71

Slater said:


> This looks like a decent pure silver cable:
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dW5inZJ



You planning on taking one for a test drive??


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> You planning on taking one for a test drive??



haha, nah I have waaay too many cables at the moment


----------



## Dsnuts

Good looking cables and for a good price but only issue is they don't offer them in balanced. Otherwise that looks just as good as the pure silver cable I got from Lunashops.


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> Good looking cables and for a good price but only issue is they don't offer them in balanced. Otherwise that looks just as good as the pure silver cable I got from Lunashops.



I asked the seller if they can get balanced. I’ll let you know what they say


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone tried these cables?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001244591805.html


These look exactly like the Tripowin C8 cables, just with different hardware.


----------



## cenizas

IEMusic said:


> These look exactly like the Tripowin C8 cables, just with different hardware.


Looks similar but the tripowin was a copper foil whereas this looks to be a stranded copper. Might be the same as the bgvp hybrid cable that they use as their stock cable on some of their iems though.


----------



## brsdrgn (Jul 27, 2020)

I ordered this cable from Ali for my Blon. I hope it will be a good fit with the sound signature. https://a.aliexpress.com/_BOgznL

I was gonna go for 2 pin but I asked them to show me the fit for Blon and they sent me this.


----------



## Slater

brsdrgn said:


> I ordered this cable from Ali for my Blon. I hope it will be a good fit with the sound signature. https://a.aliexpress.com/_BOgznL
> 
> I was gonna go for 2 pin but I asked them to show me the fit for Blon and they sent me this.



Yup, C16-3 is a nice cable. And NX7 is the one you want for the BL03, so that the hidden vent works properly.


----------



## Audiophile2019

I just got this HiFiHear 16 core cable with 4.4mm MMCX today for my XBA-N1AP IEM.. And I must say the sound is WOW! .. Sound is so much better - sound stage is wider, bass punchier & overall clarity improves.. Really worth it especially when it only costs
 about 1/20th of Kimber Kable sold by Sony.. 😊


----------



## Slater (Jul 27, 2020)

Audiophile2019 said:


> I just got this HiFiHear 16 core cable with 4.4mm MMCX today for my XBA-N1AP IEM.. And I must say the sound is WOW! .. Sound is so much better - sound stage is wider, bass punchier & overall clarity improves.. Really worth it especially when it only costs about 1/20th of Kimber Kable sold by Sony.. 😊



I’m a big fan and have been recommending the HifiHear cables for a while now. They’re great cables! Very good quality for their price


----------



## Poganin

Slater said:


> I’m a big fan and have been recommending the HifiHear cables for a while now. They’re great cables! Very good quality for their price


Any in particular or all of them?


----------



## Slater

Poganin said:


> Any in particular or all of them?



I like their 16 core cables.

The are also the only ones that have a 16 core balanced cable with 2.5mm 90 degree L plug.


----------



## fokta

my CEMA accousti cable alrd out from custom, been 2 months alrd... anxious to get this...


----------



## roygbiv6

Had a mixed bag on my last AE cable order from Nicehck. 

The C4-1 cable is very good. Feels well made and sounded good from the off but also like a worthwhile step up from $30 cables like kbear & hifihear 16 cores. Added more depth to the high end and kept the low end punch and had enough warmth to sound very good on the IMR PB1. Tried it on the CCA Ca16 and suited them well was better than pure copper or pure silver. The cable holder thing that slides up from the y split is just about adequate - totally blanked on what they are called. That was $70 well spent.

The silver one is nice. I don't have many silver cables to compare it to a $20 banned seller one and this is nicer. Has a richer sound than that which is nice for a silver cable but I havent heard this one enough. Seems worth $50 tho.

The upocc one was a disappointment as the 4.4mm plug is not straight and won't fit into anything. I don't want to force it in as it was made like this and hasn't got bent say. Due to this I can't fix it without breaking It. 
It looks a very nice cable altho the cable tie thing is one of the worst I've seen. Doesn't stay in place at all but shame I didn't get to hear it. So far have had to complete numerous requests that have got more annoying like send pics and vids of me not plugging it in and now they want me to send it back recorded post. So I'll have to open a dispute on them and see what happens. Otherwise that one was $80 wasted.


----------



## roygbiv6

Slater said:


> I like their 16 core cables.
> 
> The are also the only ones that have a 16 core balanced cable with 2.5mm 90 degree L plug.



Bought many of these over the years.

Originally because they were one of the few i could find with an L plug. They are great cables but have had a couple fail at the point the cable joins the plug as it is quite a heavy plug.


----------



## Slater

roygbiv6 said:


> Had a mixed bag on my last AE cable order from Nicehck.
> 
> The C4-1 cable is very good. Feels well made and sounded good from the off but also like a worthwhile step up from $30 cables like kbear & hifihear 16 cores. Added more depth to the high end and kept the low end punch and had enough warmth to sound very good on the IMR PB1. Tried it on the CCA Ca16 and suited them well was better than pure copper or pure silver. The cable holder thing that slides up from the y split is just about adequate - totally blanked on what they are called. That was $70 well spent.
> 
> ...



Are these Canadian dollars or something? Because that last cable (the pure silver NiceHCK one) is like $15.99 if I remember correctly. You can buy 3 of them for what you paid for 1.

Or maybe you paid extra for express shipping?


----------



## roygbiv6

Slater said:


> Are these Canadian dollars or something? Because that last cable (the pure silver NiceHCK one) is like $15.99 if I remember correctly. You can buy 3 of them for what you paid for 1.
> 
> Or maybe you paid extra for express shipping?



No they are US dollars. It is this one altho I do find prices go up and down a fair bit. The C4-1 has jumped in price but have seen it around $70 in other stores. It does feel nicer than the $20 silver one I have. Nicer plugs etc.

￡52.03  22%OFF | NICEHCK 8 Cores Pure Silver Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm MMCX/2Pin Earphone Upgrade Cable For TFZ TRNV90 KZZSX CCAC12 NICEHCK NX7 Pro/F3
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BTC3Pr


----------



## Slater

roygbiv6 said:


> No they are US dollars. It is this one altho I do find prices go up and down a fair bit. The C4-1 has jumped in price but have seen it around $70 in other stores. It does feel nicer than the $20 silver one I have. Nicer plugs etc.
> 
> ￡52.03  22%OFF | NICEHCK 8 Cores Pure Silver Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm MMCX/2Pin Earphone Upgrade Cable For TFZ TRNV90 KZZSX CCAC12 NICEHCK NX7 Pro/F3
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BTC3Pr



Oh, I see now. I missed that it was 8 core. I thought it was the 4 core one. The photo was tiny on my even more tiny phone screen.

Looks like a nice cable!


----------



## seanwee (Jul 28, 2020)

Just received the TRN T3 8 core silver cable.



Before I get into how it sounds, I noticed something I never took into consideration nor noticed before. The silver cable was noticeably louder when using the exact same volume level. This makes me wonder how many instances of a silver cable sounding clearer/brighter/airier was just down to silver being a better conductor, causing the iem to be ever so slightly louder. Same goes for 2 core vs 4 core vs 8 core cables.

I've only gotten 2 core upgrade cables before and so the volume difference wasn't as noticeable when going from copper to silver. I only noticed it this time because I was going from 2 core to 8 core.

And so instead of comparing cables the usual way I compared the cables with a matched volume and another with the spc cable being set ever so slightly louder than the silver cable.

The verdict? Silver still provides an ever so slightly clearer sound but it's only noticeable on specific parts on specific tracks. For the majority of songs I wouldn't be able to tell them apart, the louder one would sound "better". The largest difference would be the instrument separation, its slightly cleaner and more defined leading to the perception of a slightly deeper and wider soundstage.

So it it worth it to cable roll? If its less than 100 bucks I'd say yes, but above that it's just snake oil imo, expecially when your going into the territory of 4N vs 7N purity cables. Just turn the volume up 

Edit: just remembered that there are expensive cables that are expensive because of the insulation/shielding like Teflon cables. I can't speak for those as I haven't tried any yet. But deep cryo treated cables, going for 4N+ cables etc aren't worth it.

Has anyone tried alloy (not hybrid) cables, I've seen ads for 99% silver 1% gold alloy cables. The conductivity of any alloy should be significantly worse than even a cheap copper cable so whats the argument for those?


----------



## seanwee

RikudouGoku said:


> well you just killed my little hype for the litzps then (was planning on buying it on the next sale)  . And sadly since the T3 does not have 4,4mm that is also dead for me .
> 
> Although I dont need any cables at this current time...but well I think you guys know that wont stay like that with my shopping spree...


I got this 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter for my DX160.




Link: https://www.ddhifi.com/productinfo/175588.html

Got it for 20 dollars after discount.



Slater said:


> So my pure silver NiceHCK cables came today.
> 
> There are differences between the pure silver NiceHCK cables and the pure silver TRN T3 cables.
> 
> ...


Were you comparing NiceHCK 8 core to TRN 8 core?


----------



## Slater (Jul 28, 2020)

seanwee said:


> Were you comparing NiceHCK 8 core to TRN 8 core?



No, I was comparing the budget NiceHCK 4 core pure silver cables with the 8 core TRN pure silver cable.

Since they were roughly the same price, they’re competing against one another in the budget entry pure silver space.

While I realize it’s not apples to apples on number of cores, it was on price.


----------



## seanwee

Slater said:


> No, I was comparing the budget NiceHCK 4 core silver cables with the 8 core TRN silver cable, since they were roughly the same price so they’re competing against one another.


Ah i see. I was wondering why you said the NiceHCK cables were cheaper as their 8 core are twice the price of the 8 core from TRN.

Any chance youll be comparing the 8 core TRN against the 8 core NiceHCK for an apples to apples comparison?


----------



## Slater

seanwee said:


> Ah i see. I was wondering why you said the NiceHCK cables were cheaper as their 8 core are twice the price of the 8 core from TRN.
> 
> Any chance youll be comparing the 8 core TRN against the 8 core NiceHCK for an apples to apples comparison?



Sure, I can pick one up during the next sale.


----------



## zenki

My driam $200 setup would be:
A $160 cable on a $40 IEM


----------



## IEMusic

zenki said:


> My driam $200 setup would be:
> A $160 cable on a $40 IEM


You’re willing to spend so much on the IEM?  I think at least 90% of your budget should be spent on the cable.

I just shove the ends of the cable in my ear canals, sit back, and enjoy.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is new. Penon got some upgraded adapters for use with cables. 





The previous ones were straight. I like these much better. https://penonaudio.com/mmcx-to-2pin-iem-cable-adapter-l-shaped.html


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> This is new. Penon got some upgraded adapters for use with cables.
> 
> 
> The previous ones were straight. I like these much better. https://penonaudio.com/mmcx-to-2pin-iem-cable-adapter-l-shaped.html



Those look very beefy and well made!


----------



## IEMusic

Dsnuts said:


> This is new. Penon got some upgraded adapters for use with cables.
> 
> 
> The previous ones were straight. I like these much better. https://penonaudio.com/mmcx-to-2pin-iem-cable-adapter-l-shaped.html


I feel like this is a stupid question, but hey, I’ll ask it anyways.   Why are adapters such as these so expensive, relative to other plug adapters and basic IEM cables?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 28, 2020)

Not so much for budget cables but more mid to upper $50- Plus cables. Well it works for all cables but lets say you got a pure silver cable in mmcx but also want to try it on a 2 pin.

Cable rolling a bit of a gamble and you have no idea how well it will mesh with a particular sound until you actually try it. We have a general idea about silver and copper properties but you never know if the cable you bought for your Blon 03 might end up working better for your IT00 instead if you know what I mean. So having a few adapters on hand lets us cable roll better for one.

Then you can try it on more varieties of earphones than just mmcx and end up saving a bit to get a new 2 pin version of the same cable. Or at least that is the idea.
I find them really handy cus I only get one type of cable. usually mmcx. Since all cables dont come with 2 types of connectors. This is a good way to at least be able to try out a fancy new cable you got on a different earphone.

Some of the cables I have been getting for reviews. I can see how well that would work out." Ya your Penon Leo plus $310 cable. mmcx is great and all but I also would like a 2 pin. And make it snappy!"


----------



## roygbiv6

Dsnuts said:


> This is new. Penon got some upgraded adapters for use with cables.
> 
> 
> The previous ones were straight. I like these much better. https://penonaudio.com/mmcx-to-2pin-iem-cable-adapter-l-shaped.html



Cheers. Will pick some of these up. I had the CEMA ones that are straight and make some pairs unwearable as the position is changed too much. L shaped ones should work better in this scenario but may introduce other negatives.



Dsnuts said:


> Not so much for budget cables but more mid to upper $50- Plus cables. Well it works for all cables but lets say you got a pure silver cable in mmcx but also want to try it on a 2 pin.
> 
> Cable rolling a bit of a gamble and you have no idea how well it will mesh with a particular sound until you actually try it. We have a general idea about silver and copper properties but you never know if the cable you bought for your Blon 03 might end up working better for your IT00 instead if you know what I mean. So having a few adapters on hand lets us cable roll better for one.
> 
> ...



I got the 2pin to mmcx connectors mainly to try the Nicehck HK6 with the Penon Leo Plus. Its a very nice combo. They are a unique pair and the cable adds to their uniqueness.


----------



## IEMusic

Dsnuts said:


> Not so much for budget cables but more mid to upper $50- Plus cables. Well it works for all cables but lets say you got a pure silver cable in mmcx but also want to try it on a 2 pin.
> 
> Cable rolling a bit of a gamble and you have no idea how well it will mesh with a particular sound until you actually try it. We have a general idea about silver and copper properties but you never know if the cable you bought for your Blon 03 might end up working better for your IT00 instead if you know what I mean. So having a few adapters on hand lets us cable roll better for one.
> 
> ...


Sure.  I completely understand the necessity and utility of such adapters, but am surprised by their price (in general, not just the ones you listed).  I would think $10 per generic pair would be reasonable.  $20-$30 if a name brand.  Then again, how much have I spent recently on ear tips.


----------



## Dsnuts

$20-$30 seems to be the average on how much they cost. I seen some that are hovering in the $50 range. Don't know why some cost more than others but I have been using them Penon adapters. Was the fist type I bought actually, with good results.




The NiceHCK 4 core pure silver cables here is in mmcx. Used a Penon 2 pin adapter to try out on the Orbs. A curved or L shaped adapter should be even better.


----------



## JEHL

I wonder. I read one comment on another thread claiming that out of a collection of about 50 cables, his most flexible cables were mostly 16 core cables. So I'd assume thinner cores usually translates into a more flexible cable even if it ends up thick due to core count?


----------



## seanwee

JEHL said:


> I wonder. I read one comment on another thread claiming that out of a collection of about 50 cables, his most flexible cables were mostly 16 core cables. So I'd assume thinner cores usually translates into a more flexible cable even if it ends up thick due to core count?


Yes, because the cable isn't wound as tightly as the wires inside each core.


----------



## Edyeded86

Hey all,

Recieved my TRN-T3 yesterday.

In short, it seems to subtly improve upon the stock cable for my Shure SE846 - it's not night and day by any means though..

I'm not going to be using them though. For some reason, the top on the MMCX connector on the right side is kinda scratching into the side of my head - really uncomfrtbale.

On top of that, slight movements can cause sound to intermittently cut out - again, really annoying, and a deal killer for me.

Lastly, there seems to be a rattling on the MMCX connectors - as if some small balls moving on the inside? Annoying..


----------



## tgx78

TRN still having a QC issue?
Good to know. I haven’t bought a single item from them after getting 3 back to back defective products.


----------



## fokta (Jul 30, 2020)

Gold plate with a bit palladium from CEMA is arrived...
Burn in first...
we will see how it does... 8 braid 26 AWG all the same type (supposed to be mixed) thing....


----------



## Slater

fokta said:


>



Are those custom tips? Where did you get them? How do you like them?


----------



## Wes S

fokta said:


> Gold plate with a bit palladium from CEMA is arrived...
> Burn in first...
> we will see how it does... 8 braid 26 AWG all the same type (supposed to be mixed) thing....


Man!  That's the next cable I am buying and it's been sitting in my cart.  Nice!


----------



## fokta (Jul 30, 2020)

Slater said:


> Are those custom tips? Where did you get them? How do you like them?


Yes, there are.. from custom Art... Silicon based...
Been using for more than a year. For me, is helpful to get better fitting since Solaris OG have certain issued with ear fitting.
SoungSig, easiest saying is make your IEM dark, but detail and yet still revealing for the upper Treble...
is like having CIEM at IEM, it is really plug and stick in your ear... quite comfortable also...

For me the best value is that I can use this CustomArt eartip to other IEM, such as Fourte, Trio, some Empire, as long the diameter bore same size...



Wes S said:


> Man!  That's the next cable I am buying and it's been sitting in my cart.  Nice!


Well, I can't have proper impression since only been listening about 2 hours... but like I mention above, the cable is more emphasize vocal. Smooth on upper treble (spark) yet still get the feeling of clarity.

unlike 175 which is too detail for my taste, this cable seems more musical.
Now I am interested in the blueish one...

edit : just to add, compare to pure silver, this cable will be not give the widest soundstages, but it will give better depth and positioning... IMO


----------



## Wes S

fokta said:


> Yes, there are.. from custom Art... Silicon based...
> Been using for more than a year. For me, is helpful to get better fitting since Solaris OG have certain issued with ear fitting.
> SoungSig, easiest saying is make your IEM dark, but detail and yet still revealing for the upper Treble...
> is like having CIEM at IEM, it is really plug and stick in your ear... quite comfortable also...
> ...


That's exactly what I am looking for to pair up with my K10U.  The K10U has been such a challenge to find the right cable for my taste, and I am hoping that's the one.


----------



## fokta (Jul 30, 2020)

Wes S said:


> That's exactly what I am looking for to pair up with my K10U.  The K10U has been such a challenge to find the right cable for my taste, and I am hoping that's the one.


noble... is the black one sound sig different from K10U ?



if the same, and you after for vocal... I tried this with BRISE cable.. it makes the vocal thicker... but I can't stand the treble, too hot for me...


----------



## Wes S (Jul 30, 2020)

fokta said:


> noble... is the black one sound sig different from K10U ?
> 
> 
> if the same, and you after for vocal... I tried this with BRISE cable.. it makes the vocal thicker... but I can't stand the treble, too hot for me...


Nice!  I love the all black look, and I know they sound the same.  Yes sir, that treble can get hot with the wrong cable or source, no doubt.  However, with the right cable they are pure magic.  I currently have mine connected to an Impact Audio copper litz, and they sound killer, but the mechanical noise of the cable is not the best.  The stock cable for the K10U is terrible, and they sound thin and way to bright for me with that one.

Here is the Impact Audio cable.  The stage is huge, the bass hits hard, the vocals are forward, big and clear, and the highs are well extended but smooth.  Honestly, this cable is so close to perfection, if only it didn't have such bad noise to the touch.  It's not the worst I have heard, but still annoying, to where I am looking for something better.  The Penon OS849 is really good with the them too, but I still prefer pure copper with them.


----------



## Wes S

The Penon OS849 is really good with the K10U as well, and I highly recommend this pairing and cable, for a super expansive sound, with good extension on both ends, and zero harshness.  However, the mids are a bit further back than I prefer as well as vocals.


----------



## JEHL (Jul 30, 2020)

tgx78 said:


> TRN still having a QC issue?
> Good to know. I haven’t bought a single item from them after getting 3 back to back defective products.


Is getting back to back defective products from TRN just... Normal?

Edit: Guess this account is getting banned for accidentally starting a flame war then...


----------



## Slater

JEHL said:


> Is getting back to back defective products from TRN just... Normal?


----------



## IEMusic

Edyeded86 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Recieved my TRN-T3 yesterday.
> 
> ...


I purchased a TRN T3 cable 3 separate times, and so far, they all work great.  For some reason, however, the MMCX connectors don’t play well with the se846.   2 different cables, and neither provide a solid/stable connection with my left se846 earpiece.   The se846 does sound great with the T3 cable though.   It ultimately doesn’t bother me, b/c I like to use the stock cable for stage use anyways.


----------



## DannyBai

I have the old school plastic shell K10 and still searching for the perfect cable also. I have the OS849 but I feel I can get better sound with something else. Need to eradicate the tiny bit of sibilance in vocals. I’m thinking copper with gold maybe.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 31, 2020)

DannyBai said:


> I have the old school plastic shell K10 and still searching for the perfect cable also. I have the OS849 but I feel I can get better sound with something else. Need to eradicate the tiny bit of sibilance in vocals. I’m thinking copper with gold maybe.


My thoughts exactly!  I will keep you posted with my findings, as I am on the hunt for the perfect cable pairing with the K10U, and I have already been through a bunch of the big name brand cables.  Let me know, if you find any better than the OS849.  So far, the Impact Audio all copper litz, is the best I have heard especially with vocals.


----------



## Dsnuts

The one cable I have used on my Zeus which is more detailed and neutral than I would like is the ISN CU4. 


 I would imagine a thicker copper cable would tame the K10 treble


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 31, 2020)

This is the cheap cable thread yet I got something of serious value. Very essence of why this thread exists.


My review on the NiceHCK 4 core pure silver cables. Looks like KBEAR got them as well. I ended up getting a 2 pin version from KBEAR I thought I would try theirs out will be able to confirm if theirs is the same as NiceHCKs. 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-4-core-pure-silver-cables.24524/reviews#item-review-24053


----------



## zenki

Any good budget <$30 MMCX cable?


----------



## IEMusic

zenki said:


> Any good budget <$30 MMCX cable?


It depends, for what?   I really have liked the TRN T3 cable.  I have 2 with MMCX connectors.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Rip, kbear raised the price of their 2 new cables.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001244591805.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001244034183.html

They were around 22 usd and now they are 28/32.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 1, 2020)

I noticed vendors on the express like to do that on occasion. Just to show that is what the price should be. A week or so goes by. And yet another sales event happens and what you know the price goes down to what it really is.

Only time I ever buy anything from these guys is when there is a sales event and I suspect a majority of their sales are on sales events. They do that on occasion just to make it seem like the real value is that price. But we all know what the real value is. It is always on sales day.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> I noticed vendors on the express like to do that on occasion. Just to show that is what the price should be. A week or so goes by. And yet another sales event happens and what you know the price goes down to what it should be.
> 
> Only time I ever buy anything from these guys is when there is a sales event and I suspect a majority of their sales are on sales events. They do that on occasion just to make it seem like the real value is that price. But we all know what the real value is. It is always on sales day.


Oh I forgot, a sale is actually coming in 2 days: https://promossale.com/aliexpress-sale-dates-2020/

increase the price before sale, drop the price on sale. Customers have no idea and think it is a great deal....

I really dislike that method....


----------



## Dsnuts

This raise the price and drop the price comes from Asian cultures. Asians like to haggle a lot every Asian even my wife likes to haggle even at a home depot. Lol The idea of giving and getting a better value.  Online you really can't haggle but they instill some of that feeling and sense of getting a good deal by making it seem like your getting 40% off of regular price. I mean when has anyone that shops on Aliexpress bought anything at "regular price"  To be fair there are a lot of items and vendors that never do sales for some odd reason. 

I am sure there are a few unknowing folks that actually buy at regular prices during non sales events, but regulars that shop there knows better to wait for sales events. Which seems to happen more and more frequently. More sales events means more sales so why not. Don't make the old 11/11 sales day not so special anymore.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> This raise the price and drop the price comes from Asian cultures. Asians like to haggle a lot every Asian even my wife likes to haggle even at a home depot. Lol The idea of giving and getting a better value.  Online you really can't haggle but they instill some of that feeling and sense of getting a good deal by making it seem like your getting 40% off of regular price. I mean when has anyone that shops on Aliexpress bought anything at "regular price"  To be fair there are a lot of items and vendors that never do sales for some odd reason.
> 
> I am sure there are a few unknowing folks that actually buy at regular prices during non sales events, but regulars that shop there knows better to wait for sales events. Which seems to happen more and more frequently. More sales events means more sales so why not. Don't make the old 11/11 sales day not so special anymore.


It is pretty sad about 11/11, last year wasnt anything special...

Feels less important to save up for 11/11 especially when there are so many other sales all year round.


----------



## Dsnuts

ya that is precisely my point. With sales every month there is no reason to wait for 11.11 I do notice some vendors giving a bit of extra discount on 11.11 but nothing really substantial. Then there is the surprise bags. Which are all pretty much crap shoots. The surprise is you get a mediocre earphone. Lol.


----------



## Toastybob

RikudouGoku said:


> Rip, kbear raised the price of their 2 new cables.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001244591805.html
> 
> ...


Some other sellers still have the original prices.


----------



## zenki

Time to cable hunt


----------



## roygbiv6

I had to order one of these in 8 cores. It looks like a beast of a cable.

Haven't seen this store before has anyone got anything and recommend them?

￡67.96  10%OFF | Cotton net shield Litz 8N single crystal copper upgrade line 2.5 / 3.5 / 4.4 interface
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BUydAp


----------



## genck

roygbiv6 said:


> I had to order one of these in 8 cores. It looks like a beast of a cable.
> 
> Haven't seen this store before has anyone got anything and recommend them?
> 
> ...


Seems like the weight/style of that would pull an IEM out of your ear


----------



## Robius

Looks like I'm another victim of TRN cables. I took extreme care of it as I listen only at home but it only lasted like 5 months. No sound coming from right side.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32931782166.html


----------



## Slater (Aug 3, 2020)

Robius said:


> Looks like I'm another victim of TRN cables. I took extreme care of it as I listen only at home but it only lasted like 5 months. No sound coming from right side.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32931782166.html



Meh, you aren't missing anything. Those particular cables are crap, and have fake wires inside. They did you a favor by dying.

There's way too many other _good_ cables out there!


----------



## Robius

Slater said:


> Meh, you aren't missing anything. Those particular cables are crap, and have fake wires inside. They did you a favor by dying.
> 
> There's way too many other _good_ cables out there!


I should have guessed as there was no sound improvement at all compared to cheap Blon bl-03 cable. I just liked the look and feel of it.


----------



## Luis1316

6 euros? 5 months? Wow, you have gotten so much out of it.


----------



## zenki (Aug 4, 2020)

roygbiv6 said:


> I had to order one of these in 8 cores. It looks like a beast of a cable.
> 
> Haven't seen this store before has anyone got anything and recommend them?
> 
> ...


🤤 Next-gen TOTL cable


----------



## superuser1 (Aug 4, 2020)

Has anyone got this cable from Xiaofan, if so kindly give your impressions please.


----------



## kifi

superuser1 said:


> Has anyone got this cable from Xiaofan, if so kindly give your impressions please.


I have recently bought their cable from taobao during a sale just to check their quality. after the sale, the price got even cheaper. currently waiting for the item to arrive. the price drop already gave me a bad impression of them.


----------



## superuser1

kifi said:


> I have recently bought their cable from taobao during a sale just to check their quality. after the sale, the price got even cheaper. currently waiting for the item to arrive. the price drop already gave me a bad impression of them.


I can understand your position. Please do let us know how you find the cables irrespective of the mercurial behaviour of the seller.


----------



## dharmasteve

So just received the FAAEAL Hibiscus cable. £11.00 for a copper Litz cable.  So I got it to use on my iBasso it00, but huff and puff, try as I may, the screw**g iBasso cable will/would not come off. So......I gave up, and put it on my Semkarch CNT1. Wow the Semkarch is bassy, now a bass monster and I like it. Through the 4.4mm balanced of the Hiby R5 this cable does it's job.....and more. Listening to a folder of Pink Floyd and the track *'Money'* sounds a million dollars. Sorry I've arrived late for the party.


----------



## Slater (Aug 4, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> So just received the FAAEAL Hibiscus cable. £11.00 for a copper Litz cable.  So I got it to use on my iBasso it00, but huff and puff, try as I may, the screw**g iBasso cable will/would not come off. So......I gave up, and put it on my Semkarch CNT1. Wow the Semkarch is bassy, now a bass monster and I like it. Through the 4.4mm balanced of the Hiby R5 this cable does it's job.....and more. Listening to a folder of Pink Floyd and the track *'Money'* sounds a million dollars. Sorry I've arrived late for the party.



I remember that about my IT01. The ibasso mmcx are insanely stubborn to remove.

When you finally remove it, it feels like you just removed Excalibur from the stone haha


----------



## RikudouGoku

Here are my measurements on some cables:


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> I remember that about my IT01. The ibasso mmcx are insanely stubborn to remove.
> 
> When you finally remove it, it feels like you just removed Excalibur from the stone haha


Only one worthy shall remove the cable.


----------



## hmscott (Aug 4, 2020)

hmscott said:


> Spoiler: refocusing post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It took a chance on the Sukira 4.4mm balanced cable for my Sennheiser 598cs, and I'm glad I did. 

The cable is inexpensive, looks good, and it works as expected.  It's not a soft weave, the cable wire awg is generously thick so the cable is stiff and the clear jacket on each wire is tough.

It's not a soft weave many wire cable like the KB EAR 16 core IEM cables I like, but for an over the ear headphone it's different but as nice in feel and use as the NewFantasia 3.5mm cable I was using.

The best part of the cable is being able to move from the Topping A90 SE output to the Topping A90 balanced 4.4mm output.  There's a lot more power out on the 4.4mm output.

I'm getting used to the sound.  The 598cs even more sensitive with the new cable, there is more detail and soundstage. There are not only more high's, but across the range there is more material coming through.  The bass is tight and fast.  I'm hearing a much better stage presentation than with the NewPhantasia 3.5mm SE cable.

The one thing to watch out for is on my sample the barrel of the 2.5mm connector that goes into the 598cs slips and turns on the slippery cable, so when inserting the connector into the 598cs be sure the "notch" orientation in the plastic ring is aligned in place in front of the connector barrel - I used a flashlight to make sure I hit the notch while holding the barrel and the cable stiff to be able to turn / twist the connector securely into the socket. It's easy in and locked.

Sukira HiFi Audio Cable with 4.4MM Balanced Male for Sennheiser HD598 / HD558 / HD518 / HD598 Cs / HD599 / HD569 / HD579 Headphone and Sony WM1A, NW-WM1Z, PHA-2A
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0772SQ413

Here is the 3.5mm SE cable replaced:

NewFantasia Replacement Audio Upgrade Cable for Sennheiser HD598 / HD558 / HD518 / HD598 Cs / HD599 / HD569 / HD579 Headphones 1.5meters /4.9 feet
https://www.amazon.com/NewFantasia-Replacement-Upgrade-Sennheiser-Headphones/dp/B00KAKGQCQ

A worthwhile upgrade if you have a 4.4mm balanced output available with more power output than your 3.5mm SE output.

Later I'll try a 2.5mm cable for mobile use with the BTR5 / BTR3k:

NewFantasia HiFi Cable with 2.5mm Trrs Balanced Male for Sennheiser HD598 / HD558 / HD518 / HD598 Cs / HD599 / HD569 / HD579 Headphones and for Astell&Kern AK240 AK380 AK320 onkyo DP-X1 FIIO
https://www.amazon.com/NewFantasia-Balanced-Sennheiser-Headphone-XDP-300R/dp/B075C9HXW5

Maybe I'll like it better for use on the A90 with this adapter, and keep that 2.5mm cable on the 598cs all the time, I use this adapter for 2.5mm on the D90:

[ 4.4mm Male ] 4.4mm Male to 2.5mm Female 8 Core Silver Plated Headphone Earphone Audio Adapter Cable New in Box 4.4mm Balanced 5 Pole to 2.5mm Balanced [ 2.5mm Female ]
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0828KQN4X

To connect to my BTR5's 2.5mm ouput right now I am using this (heavy) 4.4mm to 2.5mm SendyAudio adapter I got for the Aiva's (comes wired for 4.4mm):

SendyAudio Asura Pigtail Adaptor (7N-OCC) 2.5mmBAL male to 4.4mmBAL female
https://shop.musicteck.com/collecti...2-5-male-to-4-4-female?variant=19155009765438

The BTR5 2.5mm higher power output to the 598cs sounds great, and I'll look for a lighter 4.4mm to 2.5mm adapter to use mobile with the BTR5:


----------



## RikudouGoku

I ordered these cables: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001244591805.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001244034183.html

Gonna be interesting to measure them. Especially the "rhyme" cable, as it looks damn similar to the Tripowin C8


----------



## zenki

Didn't realize FAAEAL cable is that good


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> Especially the "rhyme" cable, as it looks damn similar to the Tripowin C8


Do let us know how that rhyme cable is as I am also interested in those!


----------



## Dsnuts

So these cables are the Penon CS819, RP of $50. 4 cores of OCC copper and another 4 of SPC OCC mixed. Mostly copper but a nice intro level cable from Penon. These are very comparable to Ibassos CB12 cables which cost $100. These don't add much in the way of flavoring which can actually be a good thing if your really digging on your nice sounding IEMS and don't want to change up the sonics much. It does add some fullness to the sonics with a slight enhancement of stage and depth. The smidge of silver in the cable help retain all the stock detail of your earphones. Bass remains full bodied and punchy. Great intro level cables from Penon. You can read more on my take on them here. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-cs819.23177/reviews#item-review-24083


----------



## RikudouGoku

How high/low is bad/good resistance in cables? Like maybe under 0,5ohm is good and over 1ohm is bad?


----------



## Slater (Aug 5, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> How high/low is bad/good resistance in cables? Like maybe under 0,5ohm is good and over 1ohm is bad?



Not necessarily. Some gear actually uses higher resistance cables from the factory as part of their default tuning. It depends on a particular driver’s impedance curve. There’s no 1 right answer.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Not necessarily. Some gear actually uses higher resistance cables from the factory as part of their default tuning. It depends on a particular driver’s impedance curve. There’s no 1 right answer.


"Some gear actually uses higher resistance cables from the factory as part of their default tuning."

Wouldnt that mean that changing the cable to one with lower resistance would be worse in that case?


----------



## Slater (Aug 5, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> "Some gear actually uses higher resistance cables from the factory as part of their default tuning."
> 
> Wouldnt that mean that changing the cable to one with lower resistance would be worse in that case?



Possibly.

If the higher resistance stock cable is rolling off the upper treble (due to the manufacturer using cable resistance as a method to take advantage of a drivers impedance curve), for example, and you’re treble sensitive, then changing to a lower resistance cable will be worse for you. But if you’re not treble sensitive, and wish there was more treble, then changing to a lower resistance cable might be a good thing.

It’s not a black and white answer of “X is always good and Y is always bad”. It depends on different factors, and what’s good and bad can change.

I would start here if you’re interested in the science behind it:

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...QWLgpXoDQ&q=speaker+impedance+curve+explained


----------



## Mal Waldron

I'm thinking buying this balanced silver plated cable for my new Itsfit Fusion. Do you think it's worth it? Thank you all! 

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/accesories/products/linsoul-7n-occ-cable


----------



## Dsnuts

What type of signature is your Fusion. Warm, balanced, detailed or all of the above.

I own that cable and it tends to brighten the sound signature which would work if your Fusion is warm to begin with.


----------



## Mal Waldron (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes, it has an accentuate warm signature, also detailed; the Sony and Final Audio tips increase the bass. As I own a copper balanced cable for the Fusion, I thought a silver one could be appropriate or, at least, a different experience. Thank you, mate!


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 5, 2020)

That cable will be good for a change up will add some more detail aspect to your earphone and brighten the tuning a touch. It has more silver influence than copper so it is good for adding detail and a bit more treble end. Bass is not to affected too much by it. Should tighten the bass end a touch too.


----------



## cenizas

RikudouGoku said:


> How high/low is bad/good resistance in cables? Like maybe under 0,5ohm is good and over 1ohm is bad?


I think the 0.4ohm standard that @hakuzen set is fair, anything above that is quite poor, though there are some weird exceptions, like the cardas clear light sounding pretty great despite being close to 1ohm. The neotech non alloy upocc stuff seems to all hit below 0.2ohms, so I'd say that's probably what qualifies as very good. 

On a side note the faaeal 5n litz is truly excellent, it's been the top of my list for buget cables for awhile now but didn't expect it to measure that well as well. It's a sub $20 cable that honestly gets you pretty close in terms of technical performance, like 80-90% of the way, of all the top coppers I've heard from the likes of toxic, dhc, plussound, effect, eletech etc. and in fact quite a bit better than some of the $100-250 from some other cable companies. I've told some others about it but they've all brushed it off due to the price, but the technical performance is remarkable even without looking at the price it's easily at least upper second tier sound quality wise. Fantastic value and highly recommended for anyone looking for an good copper cable.


----------



## fokta

CEMA (prob) 187...
Alrd 100 Hours Burn in...

somehow the picture always so bling2 cable, in actual is not.. is PALE WHITE YELLOW ish .... hahaha.. prob my camera phone is too old for this


----------



## Wes S

fokta said:


> CEMA (prob) 187...
> Alrd 100 Hours Burn in...
> 
> somehow the picture always so bling2 cable, in actual is not.. is PALE WHITE YELLOW ish .... hahaha.. prob my camera phone is too old for this


So, how's it sound?


----------



## fokta (Aug 6, 2020)

Wes S said:


> So, how's it sound?


can be read here...

in Short, The cable is more towards on Pure Silver attribute then Gold plate cable...
don't get me wrong, this is still Good cable... it shows on separation and black background that almost similar like LITZ cable....

it just me, getting old ear, prefer to listen warm signature with good detail... hearing clarity and full resolution songs make me fatigue quick....
or prob, I was to comfort using Brise for quite sometime, so my ear now is not too friendly ti Spark... Damn... need Copper based cable


----------



## Wes S

fokta said:


> can be read here...
> 
> in Short, The cable is more towards on Pure Silver attribute then Gold plate cable...
> don't get me wrong, this is still Good cable... it shows on separation and black background that almost similar like LITZ cable....
> ...


Cool! Exactly what I wanted to know, and now I will look elsewhere.  Thanks man!


----------



## Sotiris

I am connecting hiby r3pro with mojo  with fiio otg cable. It seems cheap. You think is the best option?


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> Here are my measurements on some cables:


I don't really know the other cables, but suffices to say I'm more surprised at how high the resistance of the C8 is than how low the resistance of the... FAAEAL? I've never seen the Zonie being measure, but suffices to say I'd ROFLcopter if it turned out to have a lower resistance than the C8.


----------



## courierdriver

JEHL said:


> I don't really know the other cables, but suffices to say I'm more surprised at how high the resistance of the C8 is than how low the resistance of the... FAAEAL? I've never seen the Zonie being measure, but suffices to say I'd ROFLcopter if it turned out to have a lower resistance than the C8.


I've got 2 Zonie's...one on my YBF-ISS014 in mmcx, and another on my KZ ZS10 PRO. It's a great sounding and feeling cable. To my ears, it tightens up the bass a bit (without losing impact), and provides better detail in the mids and treble; without sounding harsh or brittle. Build wise, it's one of my favorites. Not too heavy, and falls well without alot of kinking. My favorite cable for around $25 CDN, for iems that are a bit loose in the bass, and have a bit of harshness in the mids and highs. Stage and imaging are also much improved compared to most stock cables that come with most sub $150 iems.


----------



## JEHL

courierdriver said:


> I've got 2 Zonie's...one on my YBF-ISS014 in mmcx, and another on my KZ ZS10 PRO. It's a great sounding and feeling cable. To my ears, it tightens up the bass a bit (without losing impact), and provides better detail in the mids and treble; without sounding harsh or brittle. Build wise, it's one of my favorites. Not too heavy, and falls well without alot of kinking. My favorite cable for around $25 CDN, for iems that are a bit loose in the bass, and have a bit of harshness in the mids and highs. Stage and imaging are also much improved compared to most stock cables that come with most sub $150 iems.


Relative to stock or relative to the C8?


----------



## SenorChang8

Dsnuts said:


> That cable will be good for a change up will add some more detail aspect to your earphone and brighten the tuning a touch. It has more silver influence than copper so it is good for adding detail and a bit more treble end. Bass is not to affected too much by it. Should tighten the bass end a touch too.



Is the Linsoul cable similar to 130?


----------



## IEMusic

cenizas said:


> I think the 0.4ohm standard that @hakuzen set is fair, anything above that is quite poor, though there are some weird exceptions, like the cardas clear light sounding pretty great despite being close to 1ohm. The neotech non alloy upocc stuff seems to all hit below 0.2ohms, so I'd say that's probably what qualifies as very good.
> 
> On a side note the faaeal 5n litz is truly excellent, it's been the top of my list for buget cables for awhile now but didn't expect it to measure that well as well. It's a sub $20 cable that honestly gets you pretty close in terms of technical performance, like 80-90% of the way, of all the top coppers I've heard from the likes of toxic, dhc, plussound, effect, eletech etc. and in fact quite a bit better than some of the $100-250 from some other cable companies. I've told some others about it but they've all brushed it off due to the price, but the technical performance is remarkable even without looking at the price it's easily at least upper second tier sound quality wise. Fantastic value and highly recommended for anyone looking for an good copper cable.


I’m still waiting for mine, but it seems everyone that has commented on their NiceHCK Silver Litz 4 core cables really like them, though @Slater measured them to be of high resistance, closer to 1 Ohm.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> I’m still waiting for mine, but it seems everyone that has commented on their NiceHCK Silver Litz 4 core cables really like them, though @Slater measured them to be of high resistance, closer to 1 Ohm.


yeah the 1 ohm is off putting for me. I wish that the TRN T3 was available in 4,4mm....wonder if they do custom if you ask them though...


----------



## Q Mass

I'm trying to order a cable from Xiofan store on Alibaba, but there are some language difficulties.
What to you guys here think of Xiofan? If you're familiar with them that is.
I'm trying to order this cable in 4.4mm/2-pin 0.78mm with angled plugs, (8 strands):
https://tinyurl.com/y6k9ryhw
Their response to my request for a price for a cable with these features was "yes ok, when can you shoot?" which is confusing.
Perhaps they mean 'when can you pay'.
I've asked again for a price to see how they respond.

Does anyone here have experience of them?


----------



## courierdriver

JEHL said:


> Relative to stock or relative to the C8?


Relative to stock. I don't own a C8 to directly compare with Zonie.


----------



## zedbg

Q Mass said:


> I'm trying to order a cable from Xiofan store on Alibaba, but there are some language difficulties.
> What to you guys here think of Xiofan? If you're familiar with them that is.
> I'm trying to order this cable in 4.4mm/2-pin 0.78mm with angled plugs, (8 strands):
> https://tinyurl.com/y6k9ryhw
> ...




everything i had to do is to put that in the note in aliexpress - " i want a 2.5 mm trrs plug with 0.78 2 pin connector ", i love the cable btw i ordered this one https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32963510566.html


----------



## superuser1

Q Mass said:


> I'm trying to order a cable from Xiofan store on Alibaba, but there are some language difficulties.
> What to you guys here think of Xiofan? If you're familiar with them that is.
> I'm trying to order this cable in 4.4mm/2-pin 0.78mm with angled plugs, (8 strands):
> https://tinyurl.com/y6k9ryhw
> ...


I am also facing a bit of a language barrier with them myself. IMO the trick is to ask a leading question hope for a yes ok I understand.


----------



## IEMusic

I just got my NiceHCK silver Litz 4 core cables.  I need to listen to them and compare, but they are thin.  So thin, the chin slider is useless.  Each core is about the same diameter as each core on the TRN T3.  The build and feel is decent though.


----------



## Slater

IEMusic said:


> I just got my NiceHCK silver Litz 4 core cables.  I need to listen to them and compare, but they are thin.  So thin, the chin slider is useless.  Each core is about the same diameter as each core on the TRN T3.  The build and feel is decent though.



Yeah, that was kinda disappointing to me. If they were a tad thicker they would be perfect.


----------



## courierdriver

IEMusic said:


> I just got my NiceHCK silver Litz 4 core cables.  I need to listen to them and compare, but they are thin.  So thin, the chin slider is useless.  Each core is about the same diameter as each core on the TRN T3.  The build and feel is decent though.


Mine is on the way. Chin slider is disappointing to hear, but then again, there may be compromises when you get a pure silver cable for about $20. Hope it sounds good tho.


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah the 1 ohm is off putting for me. I wish that the TRN T3 was available in 4,4mm....wonder if they do custom if you ask them though...


Should I guess this is the result of having 4 cores the size of what you'd usually find in a 16 core cable?


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> Should I guess this is the result of having 4 cores the size of what you'd usually find in a 16 core cable?


I dont think so. Cable 173 is also a 4 core cable and that measures really low.


----------



## Slater

JEHL said:


> Should I guess this is the result of having 4 cores the size of what you'd usually find in a 16 core cable?



It depends on the number and thicknesses of actual wire conductors in each core. That’s why @hakuzen can actually calculate values based on the dimensions of each single individual strand of a wire conductor.

I have 4 core cables that have insanely thick cores (JCALLY), some 4 core with pretty beefy thickness (Faaeal), some 4 core with typical thickness (most cables), and some 4 core with thin cores (KZ, CCA, NiceHCK silver). What’s most important is the number and thickness of the conductors inside, which is what is actually conducting the electrical signal.


----------



## IEMusic

courierdriver said:


> Mine is on the way. Chin slider is disappointing to hear, but then again, there may be compromises when you get a pure silver cable for about $20. Hope it sounds good tho.


I think the size of each core on the NiceHCK silver Litz 4 core cable is about the same size as a typical basic 8 core cable, so it is quite a thin cable.  That being said, it drapes well, and seems sturdy enough.  It also is easy to handle and store, since it’s small when coiled up.  So far, I’ve used it with my NA2, in place of a T3 cable.  Is sounds great, and similar to the T3, but I didn’t compare them closely.  No obvious deficiencies, so I like using the 4 core cable with the NA2 since I was able to get it with a qdc connector.


----------



## Nimweth

I have been evaluating the Hifi Hear 16 core cable. Here is my review:
The Hifi Hear 16 core silver-plated copper cable is very well made and looks good. It is neatly braided and very supple. The 3.5mm gold-plated plug and colour-coded 2-pin connectors have a carbon fibre effect and the Y-split and chin slider are in black metal. The ear guides are stiff but provide a secure fit around the ear. It comes nicely packaged and includes a velcro cable tie. The 2-pin connectors fitted securely into the sockets on each of the earphones I tested.

Cables can have a significant effect on the sound of an earphone. A copper cable can be used to moderate the sound of a bright IEM and a silver or silver-plated one can help to brighten a darker sounding earphone. The Hifi Hear cable is different. It manages to enhance the sound of an IEM without changing its basic character.

The cable was tested with my Xduoo X20 DAP and a selection of different earphones. The comparisons were made versus the stock cable on each earphone.

On my KZ BA10 there was an improvement in soundstage and imaging was more precise with an increase in detail retrieval. The background was "blacker" which led to a higher resolution.

On the KBEAR Diamond, its exciting V-shaped presentation was enhanced with extra detail and a more balanced sound profile making the V less pronounced.

The CCA CA16's well-balanced character gained in projection with a slightly more forward balance in the mids. The bass became tighter and more defined.

This Hifi Hear cable is an excellent product. By preserving as much as possible of the original signal it provides a kind of sharpening effect to the sound of any earphone it is used with, as if brought into perfect focus. Of course the improvement
will be most noticeable on a higher quality IEM. It is highly recommended.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I ended up getting a set of these. There is a reason why these cost a bit more. For one these are the smallest L form fitting adapters I have seen to date. Which is a great idea. Then there is this 
This is the reason why these cost $30 for a set. Been using a 2 pin OS849 cable on my Mofasest Trio and this L shaped is excellent. The first 2 pin to mmcx that actually works well for me. Excellent quality from these.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Have you guys ordered from this store?

More specifically does anyone know if their adapters are good?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000434572042.html

Since I bought the Sony EX800ST I might wanna change the cable and will need an adapter for that.




This cable also looks pretty good: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000419761297.html


----------



## Dsnuts

Those adapters look identical to the ones on electro acousti web page. Similar price. I recently got a set of those as well. I can tell the Penon ones are a higher quality but those adapters work fine.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> Those adapters look identical to the ones on electro acousti web page. Similar price. I recently got a set of those as well. I can tell the Penon ones are a higher quality but those adapters work fine.


Penon doesnt have the mmcx to "EXK" standard though and yeah those adapters do look identical to the electro acousti ones. Just wanted to know if anyone bought from the other store, because that store name doesnt sound very trustworthy lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya there is that. I bet they are legit they got too many cables and items on their site to be fake. You might have to give it a try.


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> I dont think so. Cable 173 is also a 4 core cable and that measures really low.


Did I word it that poorly? Meant to ask if it's the result of not only having 4 cores, but also making said cores super thin, like I remember the lowest conductivity cable ever measured to be a 4 core but each core is... probably thicker than the NiceHCK's 4 cores together.


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> Did I word it that poorly? Meant to ask if it's the result of not only having 4 cores, but also making said cores super thin, like I remember the lowest conductivity cable ever measured to be a 4 core but each core is... probably thicker than the NiceHCK's 4 cores together.


oh, ok i got it now. Slater gave an excellent answer as always: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-310#post-15790295


----------



## jant71 (Aug 8, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Penon doesnt have the mmcx to "EXK" standard though and yeah those adapters do look identical to the electro acousti ones. Just wanted to know if anyone bought from the other store, because that store name doesnt sound very trustworthy lol.



There are cables so you don't have to use adapters...



Perhaps good ones for around the adapter price. Not that many options of course but they are out there.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> There are cables so you don't have to use adapters...
> 
> Perhaps good ones for around the adapter price. Not that many options of course but they are out there.


yeah I saw some, but the connection at the EXK looks really bad quality lol. I also have a lot cables now so I prefer to use them.


----------



## JEHL (Aug 8, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> oh, ok i got it now. Slater gave an excellent answer as always: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-310#post-15790295


Yea i believe the JC ALLY one uses like 22 AWG wire for each core. so it's like ultra thick.

Edit: I wonder if is this one https://www.aliexpress.com/i/32995790233.html... $15 sounds kinda amazing for how ridiculously thick it is, is like Dunu Hulk without the ability to change jacks but for like 1/20th of the price... Unfortunately it always remains currently unavailable to me.


----------



## Slater

JEHL said:


> Yea i believe the JC ALLY one uses like 22 AWG wire for each core. so it's like ultra thick.



Yeah, JC Ally 4 core cables are crazy big. They border on TOO thick for IEMs IMO. They would be great for headphones though.


----------



## JEHL (Aug 8, 2020)

Slater said:


> Yeah, JC Ally 4 core cables are crazy big. They border on TOO thick for IEMs IMO. They would be great for headphones though.


Yeah, I's so absurdly thick, You could probably adapt it to drive a HiFiman Susvara.

Edit: I wonder if that sounds like an idea for circumaural headphones. JC ALLY JC04P in 3.5mm end.


----------



## IEMusic

AliEx shipment came in recently.  Now I have a bunch of mixing and matching to do with all of my cables and IEMs.  Should keep me busy for quite a while, which is definitely a good thing for my wallet.  I’m probably gonna use a Tripowin C8 cable to stay on my IT00 when it comes in next week.


----------



## Slater

IEMusic said:


> AliEx shipment came in recently.  Now I have a bunch of mixing and matching to do with all of my cables and IEMs.  Should keep me busy for quite a while, which is definitely a good thing for my wallet.  I’m probably gonna use a Tripowin C8 cable to stay on my IT00 when it comes in next week.



Looks like a nice little haul there!


----------



## IEMusic

Here is a photo comparison between the TRN T3 8 core silver cable and the NiceHCK 4 core Litz silver cable.

The NiceHCK is on the left, and the T3 is on the right.




4 core vs 8 core.




Honestly, I like both cables a lot.


----------



## bobsi

IEMusic said:


> AliEx shipment came in recently.  Now I have a bunch of mixing and matching to do with all of my cables and IEMs.  Should keep me busy for quite a while, which is definitely a good thing for my wallet.  I’m probably gonna use a Tripowin C8 cable to stay on my IT00 when it comes in next week.





cable number 6, which manufacturer is it? looks very interesting...


----------



## bobsi

IEMusic said:


> Here is a photo comparison between the TRN T3 8 core silver cable and the NiceHCK 4 core Litz silver cable.
> 
> The NiceHCK is on the left, and the T3 is on the right.
> 
> ...


 ohh you are to fast


----------



## laleeee

IEMusic said:


> Here is a photo comparison between the TRN T3 8 core silver cable and the NiceHCK 4 core Litz silver cable.
> 
> The NiceHCK is on the left, and the T3 is on the right.
> 
> ...


Soundwise  which one is better ?


----------



## Mediahound (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm looking for a copper cable for my Arya's that's basically just like the stock cable (which is OCC copper), but a bit longer. Anyone have suggestions? It uses 3.5mm on the earcups.

I did try the Meze 99 10ft cable and it was a worse sound so I think I need something better than that.


----------



## Dsnuts

Try looking at this shop. I have bought some IEM cables and recently bought a crystal copper cable for my Amron Homes from here. They have options for length of cables too I believe. http://www.lunashops.com/


----------



## Mediahound

Dsnuts said:


> Try looking at this shop. I have bought some IEM cables and recently bought a crystal copper cable for my Amron Homes from here. They have options for length of cables too I believe. http://www.lunashops.com/



Thanks, will check them out but wow, they're site is sure difficult to navigate.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 10, 2020)

These are what I have. Might be what your looking for. http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6745

the site is a bit confusing as they have a lot of parts for cables and such. I am certain Lunashops is an OEM for a lot of cable companies. You can look at ebay listings and Lunashops has a few vendors selling for them on ebay as well. Same cable.


----------



## Mediahound

Dsnuts said:


> These are what I have. Might be what your looking for. http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6745


Thanks. Looks like it.


----------



## hakuzen (Aug 10, 2020)

Mediahound said:


> I'm looking for a copper cable for my Arya's that's basically just like the stock cable (which is OCC copper), but a bit longer. Anyone have suggestions? It uses 3.5mm on the earcups.
> 
> I did try the Meze 99 10ft cable and it was a worse sound so I think I need something better than that.


I use my IEM cables together with MMCX/2pin to 3.5mm quality adapters for my hifimans (ananda and he400i).
You can order a custom cable at CEMA electro acousti, specifying desired length, and terminator and connectors (3.5mm ones included) from their shop.
Cable 171 from my list (check my signature), UP-OCC copper litz, could be appropriated (that's my copper cable for Ananda).
You'll probably be able to appreciate the great soundstage of Arya with UP-OCC copper.


----------



## IEMusic

laleeee said:


> Soundwise  which one is better ?


Honestly, I’m not great at comparing cables, but both sound good.


----------



## Ashok Krishnan (Aug 11, 2020)

I have been looking for an upgrade cable for my iem's and should say i have been lucky to find this thread. OMG...so much of details and depth...Credits to all of you experts.

I have only reached until 135 pages from beginning...still a long way to go...

I plan to buy an upgrade cable each for my Ultimate Ears 900 and Shure SE846 both 3.5 + mmcx pins. Budget around 50-100 USD(for cables on offer).

I have gone though @hakuzen 's list and reviews(till page 135) and could understand that 165 and 130 are the ones on top recommendation.

But i would like your expert opinion on if they will match with my iem's or is it any others that suit better.

I'm also ready to wait for offers if the recommendations are above my budget.

Please advise


----------



## hakuzen (Aug 12, 2020)

Ashok Krishnan said:


> I have been looking for an upgrade cable for my iem's and should say i have been lucky to find this thread. OMG...so much of details and depth...Credits to all of you experts.
> 
> I have only reached until 135 pages from beginning...still a long way to go...
> 
> ...


to get my preference order, better go to my list (check my signature). my actual favorites are ordered into the first pages. 165 and 130 are not my favs since long ago.
but the list is limited and there are many other good and interesting cables commented in this thread, apart of comments about the cables from different people using different gear..
can't talk about these IEMs, because haven't tried them.


----------



## HootsGha (Aug 12, 2020)

Ashok Krishnan said:


> I have been looking for an upgrade cable for my iem's and should say i have been lucky to find this thread. OMG...so much of details and depth...Credits to all of you experts.
> 
> I have only reached until 135 pages from beginning...still a long way to go...
> 
> ...



I‘m in a quite similar position.

I’m looking for a good 2.5mm balanced cable to go with my SE846s. My budget is somewhere around 50-60 USD. I hear people in different threads say that silver cables can brighten up the SE846s' treble by a noticeable amount, but I currently can't afford any expensive cables 😞

I've been scrolling through every option on Aliexpress, and the cheap/thin 4 core silver ones are very tempting! But there were reviews of people (on Aliexpress) saying that the cables have thin copper cores inside, covered with super thin strands of silver. So I'm all confused🤦🏽‍♂️

I'm considering 4 core silver cables from TRN, **** and Nicehck. 
But given that there's a good chance that those are not genuine/pure silver, maybe I should go with tripowin c8, or some OCC cable? 

I would REALLY appreciate it if anyone could share their experience with these kind of cables. 🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## Slater

HootsGha said:


> I'm considering 4 core silver cables from TRN, **** and Nicehck.
> But given that there's a good chance that those are not genuine/pure silver, maybe I should go with tripowin c8, or some OCC cable?
> 
> I would REALLY appreciate it if anyone could share their experience with these kind of cables. 🙏🏻🙏🏻



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-290#post-15693714


----------



## IEMusic

HootsGha said:


> I‘m in a quite similar position.
> 
> I’m looking for a good 2.5mm balanced cable to go with my SE846s. My budget is somewhere around 50-60 USD. I hear people in different threads say that silver cables can brighten up the SE846s' treble by a noticeable amount, but I currently can't afford any expensive cables 😞
> 
> ...


So far, the best sounding cable that I’ve used on my se846 is the silver TRN T3 cable.  The only issue was that the left side kept cutting in and out with movement.  It was the same with 2 separate TRN T3 cables, so it was probably the fault of my left IEM, though that IEM has worked fine with every other MMCX cable that I’ve tried.  This is just one persons experience, but the sound is really impressive.  Hmmm, now I need to try the se846 with the NiceHCK silver cable.


----------



## Ashok Krishnan

IEMusic said:


> So far, the best sounding cable that I’ve used on my se846 is the silver TRN T3 cable.  The only issue was that the left side kept cutting in and out with movement.  It was the same with 2 separate TRN T3 cables, so it was probably the fault of my left IEM, though that IEM has worked fine with every other MMCX cable that I’ve tried.  This is just one persons experience, but the sound is really impressive.  Hmmm, now I need to try the se846 with the NiceHCK silver cable.



I have 2 stock cables and one has the issue with left side cutting in and out with movement. I don't know why it happens but figured that keeping the chin slider higher made this go away.

Thank you for the suggestion for TRN T3. Please let me know your impressions regarding NiceHCK silver cable when you have tried it. 

Just to know i'm wondering if SPC or pure silver will be better pairing with SE846. Any suggestions or experiences.


----------



## IEMusic

Ashok Krishnan said:


> I have 2 stock cables and one has the issue with left side cutting in and out with movement. I don't know why it happens but figured that keeping the chin slider higher made this go away.
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion for TRN T3. Please let me know your impressions regarding NiceHCK silver cable when you have tried it.
> 
> Just to know i'm wondering if SPC or pure silver will be better pairing with SE846. Any suggestions or experiences.


Okay, first off, I‘m not great at analyzing/reviewing cables.  Most of the time, I don’t hear much of a difference, but on rare occasions, I do notice a significant change in sound.  Using the TRN T3 on the se846 was one such occasion.  Unfortunately, the left IEM connection wasn’t stable.  The se846 is a sensitive all-BA IEM, and it is picky about sources, especially regarding output impedance.  I wonder if it is more sensitive to cables than most DD IEMs?

This is a very rough comparison, and are only one person’s basic perceptions.  I typically use the stock clear/white kevlar Shure cable b/c I also use this IEM as a stage monitor, and that cable works best for me.  I’ve tried the Tripowin C8 and Zonie 16 cables with the se846, and found that they work well, and sound good, but not noticeably different from the stock.  I just tried the NiceHCK silver 4 core Litz cable with the se846, right after listening with the stock cable.  I didn’t notice any improvement, and in fact, it may sound ever so slightly darker, though the bass seemed a tiny bit more potent.  The only cable that made me really take notice with the se846 was the TRN T3.  It seemed to improve clarity, dynamics, transient response, and treble some.  That being said, it was not a massive change, just a fine tuning, like if you were to use better ear tips.  I didn’t directly compare the NiceHCK cable with the TRN T3 cable b/c I really don’t want to change out the MMCX cable any more, unless I need to.  I guess the cable resistance could be the reason for the perceived sonic differences between these silver cables?


----------



## Ashok Krishnan

IEMusic said:


> Okay, first off, I‘m not great at analyzing/reviewing cables.  Most of the time, I don’t hear much of a difference, but on rare occasions, I do notice a significant change in sound.  Using the TRN T3 on the se846 was one such occasion.  Unfortunately, the left IEM connection wasn’t stable.  The se846 is a sensitive all-BA IEM, and it is picky about sources, especially regarding output impedance.  I wonder if it is more sensitive to cables than most DD IEMs?
> 
> This is a very rough comparison, and are only one person’s basic perceptions.  I typically use the stock clear/white kevlar Shure cable b/c I also use this IEM as a stage monitor, and that cable works best for me.  I’ve tried the Tripowin C8 and Zonie 16 cables with the se846, and found that they work well, and sound good, but not noticeably different from the stock.  I just tried the NiceHCK silver 4 core Litz cable with the se846, right after listening with the stock cable.  I didn’t notice any improvement, and in fact, it may sound ever so slightly darker, though the bass seemed a tiny bit more potent.  The only cable that made me really take notice with the se846 was the TRN T3.  It seemed to improve clarity, dynamics, transient response, and treble some.  That being said, it was not a massive change, just a fine tuning, like if you were to use better ear tips.  I didn’t directly compare the NiceHCK cable with the TRN T3 cable b/c I really don’t want to change out the MMCX cable any more, unless I need to.  I guess the cable resistance could be the reason for the perceived sonic differences between these silver cables?



Thanks a lot for the details.


----------



## audio123 (Aug 13, 2020)

Want to recommend this new cable from ikko, ARC CTU-01. I am very impressed with its overall sonic presentation. Greater dynamics, fuller midrange and smoother treble. Soundstage expansion is bigger. As I own many cables ranging from entry level to TOTL, I got to say this is easily one of the best bang for buck cables at 59 USD and it comes with tips. Highly recommended. Cheers. 

Product Information:
https://ikkoaudio.com/product/ikko-ctu01-upgraded-cable


----------



## Sunstealer

RikudouGoku said:


> Have you guys ordered from this store?
> 
> More specifically does anyone know if their adapters are good?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000434572042.html
> ...



Just had my delivery of the angled MMCX-2 pin and angled 2 pin-MMCX. They work fine. This is the only store I have found that does angled recessed 2 pin to MMCX ( the first on at the top left). CEMA does not do that one. Quick delivery too.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Sunstealer said:


> Just had my delivery of the angled MMCX-2 pin and angled 2 pin-MMCX. They work fine. This is the only store I have found that does angled recessed 2 pin to MMCX ( the first on at the top left). CEMA does not do that one. Quick delivery too.


Good to know they are legit then and not just a bot account or something   (very suspicious store name) with their name  "Shop5496037 Store"


----------



## HootsGha

Slater said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-290#post-15693714


Thank you so much! Couldn't have asked for a more detailed explanation. Having seen your experiment with the silver inside the cable, I still can't believe they're selling it for such a low price! I’m just gonna go ahead and get a TRN T3


----------



## HootsGha (Aug 14, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> So far, the best sounding cable that I’ve used on my se846 is the silver TRN T3 cable.  The only issue was that the left side kept cutting in and out with movement.  It was the same with 2 separate TRN T3 cables, so it was probably the fault of my left IEM, though that IEM has worked fine with every other MMCX cable that I’ve tried.  This is just one persons experience, but the sound is really impressive.  Hmmm, now I need to try the se846 with the NiceHCK silver cable.


Oh no! That's worrying. I've had same loose connection issue with Baldur MKII cable and the left earpiece of my se846. I even sent it back to the seller and he replaced the mmcx connector, but I ended up with the same problem after a while. Like you said, mine works just fine with the stock cable. Then I guess it'd be too risky to go with TRN T3 🤦🏽‍♂️

My search for a cheap transparent sounding balanced cable is to be continued...


----------



## JEHL

Interestingly cable rolling on headphones (6 different cables on 4 different headphones Beats Solo3 is the only one I remember the name of atm) has yet to yield any changes in sound in any of the ones I tried so I can only conclude from what I tested so far that all cables (or at least all 3.5mm ended cables) are sonically transparent on headphones unless they malfunction... I guess it's safe to assume IEMs are very different animals in this regard.

But then again I have yet to own any... actually good not hardwired headphone.


----------



## courierdriver

So, look what arrived today in my mailbox. This is that $20ish pure silver, 4 core litz cable from Nicehck. I ordered this on 07/27/2020 and it came in about 3 weeks here to Canada. Very impressed with that delivery speed. That's what I've been used to from Aliexpress; but my recent experience with purchasing my YBF-ISS014 took 3 months, poor tracking and no product. I got my money back but the experience made me wary and distrustful about buying from Aliexpress again. I took a chance on this new cable and Nicehck delivered promptly, as they have in the past. I'll be using this new cable with my TFZ NO.3. I'll post some opinions when I've had a chance to hook it up (probably Sunday or Monday) and compare to the Nicehck SPC 8 core I currently have connected to the No.3. Here are a couple of pics of the new cable. Right off the bat though; I'm disappointed in the chin slider. This is the same size as the one they use in the 8 core SPC cable, so it's useless on the smaller 4 core. Why wouldn't they just switch to a smaller holed chin slider for the 4 core litz, so it would actually work?
!


----------



## courierdriver

Ok...initial impressions with the new pure silver 4 core Litz Nicehck cable, compared to the Nicehck SPC 8 core that I was previously using on my TFZ NO.3. My impressions are based on less than 2 hours of listening, so at this time, take what I say with a grain of salt.  New cable has tightened up the bass a bit, which is what I wanted for the No.3. Treble has a bit more liveliness to it too...a bit more detail. Mids are kinda meh, tho. Kinda sterile sounding and lack some body/warmth compared to the Nicehck SPC 8 core balanced cable I was previously using. Openness of stage is a bit recessed too with this new cable. Again, this is just with a couple hours of burn in and listening. I'll give more impressions once I've had more time with the the cable/iem combo.


----------



## Dsnuts

Just got these. Well I got them over the weekend wasn't able to pick them up till this morning. These are extremely nice cables for the cost. Not to mention these are hybrid silver and copper. They claim it is UPOCC crystal copper. Regardless. The proof is in the sound. These are yet another bang for buck cable from KBEAR. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001244591805.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.6.772d23f7yTS0Of





These are a great deal at $20 what they are going for. Very comparable to $50 plus cables on the express. I was very surprised of how transparent sound becomes with this cable. I can tell the silver properties of the cable and the copper properties. I might have to get a few more sets of these.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> Just got these. Well I got them over the weekend wasn't able to pick them up till this morning. These are extremely nice cables for the cost. Not to mention these are hybrid silver and copper. They claim it is UPOCC crystal copper. Regardless. The proof is in the sound. These are yet another bang for buck cable from KBEAR. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001244591805.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.6.772d23f7yTS0Of
> 
> 
> 
> These are a great deal at $20 what they are going for. Very comparable to $50 plus cables on the express. I was very surprised of how transparent sound becomes with this cable. I can tell the silver properties of the cable and the copper properties. I might have to get a few more sets of these.


Sounds nice, I have one of those on the way too so I can measure it. (also got the "limpid" silver cable.)


----------



## Dsnuts

I ended up getting a set of KBEARs version of the 4 core Silver cables. These are exactly the same as NiceHCKs. I needed one in 2 pin anyway so I ended up trying out one of these. So it seems where Kbear gets their cables so does NiceHCK and a few others.


----------



## Sunstealer

Dsnuts said:


> I ended up getting a set of KBEARs version of the 4 core Silver cables. These are exactly the same as NiceHCKs. I needed one in 2 pin anyway so I ended up trying out one of these. So it seems where Kbear gets their cables so does NiceHCK and a few others.


The only problem with these is that they don't do recessed 2 pin.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 17, 2020)

You check their web site? There is a pretty big variety of connectors. QDC and the like on there. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001244034183.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.2.115d3e5blNY5Vc

I am really surprised how good them KBEAR rhythm cables are. It looks like they are using a few strands of silver in the mix braid with copper being the bulk of the cable strands. These remind me a lot of the ISN SC4 cables which cost 5X the price. Lol.

What the heck is Limpid? Might have to ask Wendy. Sounds like an ED condition. Lol.


----------



## Sunstealer

Dsnuts said:


> You check their web site? There is a pretty big variety of connectors. QDC and the like on there. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001244034183.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.2.115d3e5blNY5Vc


Flat 2 pin only. Same for the 8W silver TRN T3


----------



## IEMusic

Sunstealer said:


> Flat 2 pin only. Same for the 8W silver TRN T3


NX7/TFZ and qdc connectors are available for the NiceHCK version.  I purchased them.


----------



## Sunstealer (Aug 17, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> NX7/TFZ and qdc connectors are available for the NiceHCK version.  I purchased them.


I think I mean recessed socket 2 pin rather than the extruded QDC type 2 pin.


----------



## IEMusic

Sunstealer said:


> I think I mean recessed socket 2 pin rather than the extruded QDC type 2 pin.


Oh, gotcha.  Yeah, that’s not available.


----------



## Dsnuts

You can always file down a 2 pin to fit with a file. I did that for my Zeus which has recessed sockets. It don't look pretty after your done but who cares. As long as it fits.


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> You can always file down a 2 pin to fit with a file. I did that for my Zeus which has recessed sockets. It don't look pretty after your done but who cares. As long as it fits.


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol I remember that post.


----------



## Sunstealer

That's brutal 

NiceHCK always glue their connectors so there's no getting them off, even with a heat gun it's a hassle. If I really wanted them, I could cut them off and fit the connectors I want.


----------



## IEMusic

The metal sleeve of the 2 pin connectors of my TRN T3 is easily retractable, and there is a little bit of the rectangle shape.  I’ll have to check and take pics when I get home.


----------



## katatonicone1 (Aug 18, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Just got these. Well I got them over the weekend wasn't able to pick them up till this morning. These are extremely nice cables for the cost. Not to mention these are hybrid silver and copper. They claim it is UPOCC crystal copper. Regardless. The proof is in the sound. These are yet another bang for buck cable from KBEAR. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001244591805.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.6.772d23f7yTS0Of
> 
> 
> 
> These are a great deal at $20 what they are going for. Very comparable to $50 plus cables on the express. I was very surprised of how transparent sound becomes with this cable. I can tell the silver properties of the cable and the copper properties. I might have to get a few more sets of these.


How is it with Fiio FH3?
Is the url correct? Pics are different.


----------



## IEMusic

These are the 0.78mm 2 pin connectors on the TRN T3.


----------



## Dsnuts

katatonicone1 said:


> How is it with Fiio FH3?
> Is the url correct? Pics are different.



These cables only cost $20 or so and they enhance everything about the FH3 including stage. I am just as surprised with this cables as I was with the 4 core pure silver ones. This cable enhances clarity, detail, stage and that bass is amazing with this cable. For guys that own the FH3. These are a very nice upgrade on the stock cable that came with the FH3.


----------



## seanwee

Are there any good cables with a mic? My friend is looking for one around 30-50 USD


----------



## Mal Waldron (Aug 19, 2020)

Yesterday, I received this silver cable on 4.4 mm from Linsoul, to use with Itsfit Fusion and I'm very happy with it. The stage has increased significantly and the sound has been refined overally, more detailed and holographic, without losing the spectacularity of this IEM. Thank you @Dsnuts for your advice!


----------



## HootsGha (Aug 19, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> These cables only cost $20 or so and they enhance everything about the FH3 including stage. I am just as surprised with this cables as I was with the 4 core pure silver ones. This cable enhances clarity, detail, stage and that bass is amazing with this cable. For guys that own the FH3. These are a very nice upgrade on the stock cable that came with the FH3.


looks good too! looks very similar to the Tripowin C8 but with nicer plug and connectors (wondering if they use the same wires!). How do you find the bass rumble and punch with this cable compared to the silver one?

I was considering (cheap) silver cables for my SE846, but I'm a bit worried that they might make them sound too flat and less musical, so these silver/copper hybrids seem like a good solution. Only if the seller would publish their impedance... 

have you tried them on any highly sensitive pair of iems?
@hakuzen I'm curious whether you have by any chance got your hands on this cable?


----------



## IEMusic

HootsGha said:


> I was considering (cheap) silver cables for my SE846, but I'm a bit worried that they might make them sound too flat and less musical, so these silver/copper hybrids seem like a good solution.


I really like the sound of the silver TRN T3 on the se846.  The combination seems to have more air and better imaging, while not making the bass seem thin at all.   It‘s a low impedance cable.  My only issue was that my left earpiece kept having a loose/intermittent connection, but I think that was the fault of my IEM rather than the cable.   I haven’t had any connection problems with the T3 and any other MMCX IEM that I’ve tried it with thus far.


----------



## Slater (Aug 19, 2020)

Looks like the next big thing in audio cables is going to be graphene cables.

This is wire, made from a hybrid of silver, copper, and graphene. Judging by the price of just the wire, a finished cable is going to be well over $100.

And while graphene is conductive, I don’t know how it well it solders using traditional solder. It’s not metallic, so regular solder may not even stick to it.

And who knows if it’s going to actually perform better than regular cables, or if it’s nothing but a snake oil gimmick. There’s certainly no shortage of those in the audio hobby (and especially the audio cable area).

Anyways, here’s a link:



https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOFWdpv


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-osg-graphene-infused-spc-iem-cables.24554/reviews
Penon came out with these. Definitely the best cable I have ever used sonic wise.


----------



## courierdriver

So, I've been listening to my new Nicehck 4 core silver cable on my TFZ No.3 for a few days now. I'm totally loving this thing now, after several days of burn in. It's transformed the sound signature of the No.3 in a really good way. I had a love/hate relationship with this iem, ootb. TFZ recs 200 hours of burn in with the No.3...and they ain't kidding. When I first bought this set, I hated it (and myself for buying it). Bloated bass, dark sounding, recessed mids and muted highs. Zero sound stage. Burn in with a DD driver is a real thing and now after over 300 hours on it, it sounds exponentially better. Absolutely love this set now; even more so with this pure silver cable. Bass is tightened up significantly, without losing impact but with better definition; mids are more forward, highs have excellent detail without sounding tinny. This cable is crazy good for the price with the No.3. Only thing I would like improved is the chin slider. It's meant for an 8 or 16 core cable, not for a 4 core. It's way too loose and doesn't stay in place. I can easily mod that tho. I highly recommend this cable for anyone who has a set of iems that have a flabby bass, or have a recessed midrange or treble.


----------



## Slater

courierdriver said:


> So, I've been listening to my new Nicehck 4 core silver cable on my TFZ No.3 for a few days now. I'm totally loving this thing now, after several days of burn in. It's transformed the sound signature of the No.3 in a really good way. I had a love/hate relationship with this iem, ootb. TFZ recs 200 hours of burn in with the No.3...and they ain't kidding. When I first bought this set, I hated it (and myself for buying it). Bloated bass, dark sounding, recessed mids and muted highs. Zero sound stage. Burn in with a DD driver is a real thing and now after over 300 hours on it, it sounds exponentially better. Absolutely love this set now; even more so with this pure silver cable. Bass is tightened up significantly, without losing impact but with better definition; mids are more forward, highs have excellent detail without sounding tinny. This cable is crazy good for the price with the No.3. Only thing I would like improved is the chin slider. It's meant for an 8 or 16 core cable, not for a 4 core. It's way too loose and doesn't stay in place. I can easily mod that tho. I highly recommend this cable for anyone who has a set of iems that have a flabby bass, or have a recessed midrange or treble.



Agree - TFZ No 3 is excellent! Mine sounded good right OOTB; definitely not dark and bloated. But as you mentioned, it sounds REALLY good with burn in and a balanced cable! I’m using the Hibiscus cable at the moment.


----------



## seanwee

Are there any good cables with a mic? My friend is looking for one around 30-50 USD


----------



## fokta

Slater said:


> Looks like the next big thing in audio cables is going to be graphene cables.
> 
> This is wire, made from a hybrid of silver, copper, and graphene. Judging by the price of just the wire, a finished cable is going to be well over $100.
> 
> ...





Dsnuts said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-osg-graphene-infused-spc-iem-cables.24554/reviews
> Penon came out with these. Definitely the best cable I have ever used sonic wise.



hmm CMIIW, Carbon based usually stiff character, I seen real gold cable (not plate) is rough and rigid, not bend able... 

and the purpose of plating, like ofc, occ, litz etc is to get as similar to real stuff with better flexibility... 

again just saying... IMO


----------



## fokta

seanwee said:


> Are there any good cables with a mic? My friend is looking for one around 30-50 USD



the connection is MMCX or 2 pin? 
and I assume is 3.5 SE right? 

Ask Luna shop, since I see they have DYI Cable...


----------



## seanwee

fokta said:


> the connection is MMCX or 2 pin?
> and I assume is 3.5 SE right?
> 
> Ask Luna shop, since I see they have DYI Cable...


He's looking for a 2 pin SE cable. Thanks


----------



## fokta (Aug 19, 2020)

seanwee said:


> He's looking for a 2 pin SE cable. Thanks


I think you must search other.. to compare 
Request for Cable with mic, increase the price.. quite sad to see this.. but the demand is high... 

My suggestion is this... not the Best sonic sound.. but get the job done...


----------



## IEMusic

seanwee said:


> Are there any good cables with a mic? My friend is looking for one around 30-50 USD


I purchased these.  They are really inexpensive, and while very basic, they are decent, and work well for me.  Multiple connector types are available.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000272626428.html


----------



## seanwee

Slater said:


> Looks like the next big thing in audio cables is going to be graphene cables.
> 
> This is wire, made from a hybrid of silver, copper, and graphene. Judging by the price of just the wire, a finished cable is going to be well over $100.
> 
> ...


Now that we're using funky materials, what about cables with wheat? 





Surely wholegrain is good for sound XD


----------



## fokta

seanwee said:


> Now that we're using funky materials, what about cables with wheat?
> 
> 
> 
> Surely wholegrain is good for sound XD


HAH... WHEAT... hahaha... 
Well, it's give your extra fiber which is good for your colon....


----------



## Turkleton

Hey guys, just a heads up - alot of NiceHCK's cable are going to be ~50% off on the 24th. I'm probably going to force my wallet open for the C16-3 copper and a pair of KBEar Rhymes (back to $15).


----------



## IEMusic

seanwee said:


> Now that we're using funky materials, what about cables with wheat?
> 
> Surely wholegrain is good for sound XD


Darn it!  I can’t have gluten.


----------



## roygbiv6

roygbiv6 said:


> I had to order one of these in 8 cores. It looks like a beast of a cable.
> 
> Haven't seen this store before has anyone got anything and recommend them?
> 
> ...



This cable turned up today and was a very pleasant surprise. Nicely made and no carbon fibre on display.

It's my thickest cable but also my lightest and softest. It's the cable equivalent of jogging bottoms it's so comfy.

Sounds great too. Went straight from a fully burned in hulk to this out of the box and it held its own once it warmed up. Gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## roygbiv6

Turkleton said:


> Hey guys, just a heads up - alot of NiceHCK's cable are going to be ~50% off on the 24th. I'm probably going to force my wallet open for the C16-3 copper and a pair of KBEar Rhymes (back to $15).



I paid way less than that for the C4-1 a couple of months ago so think they've put the prices up to make them seem cheap when apparently half price. Its a decent cable for less than $80 any more and I think is too much for it compared to what else you can get.

Nicehck may be ok for $30-$40 cables but there are better brands to spend your money on when you start getting to around $100+. My Nicehck upocc that was $80 (currently $125) turned up with a bent 4.4mm connector so was unusable but they didn't seem to care. I'd honestly recomend a manufacturer with better QC & CS like Penon, Dunu, ISN etc. So in the unlikely event you have an issue they will actually deal with it and you won't be throwing your money away.


----------



## Dsnuts

I gotta admit NiceHCK has been dropping the ball lately. Our good buddy Dannybai here on headfi order a bunch of cables from them and he never got any of them even though it says it was delivered. Of course NiceHCK isnt going to do anything about it. Unfortunate. 

To be fair though it was during the peak of the shut downs in the US so who knows what happened to them cables.


----------



## brsdrgn (Aug 20, 2020)

Turkleton said:


> Hey guys, just a heads up - alot of NiceHCK's cable are going to be ~50% off on the 24th. I'm probably going to force my wallet open for the C16-3 copper and a pair of KBEar Rhymes (back to $15).


There's not such a big deal here. They made prices up and now they show them as %50 off.

I purchased c16-3 for 20 dollars a month ago. So there's a slight amount of discount...


----------



## Turkleton

roygbiv6 said:


> I paid way less than that for the C4-1 a couple of months ago so think they've put the prices up to make them seem cheap when apparently half price. Its a decent cable for less than $80 any more and I think is too much for it compared to what else you can get.
> 
> Nicehck may be ok for $30-$40 cables but there are better brands to spend your money on when you start getting to around $100+. *My Nicehck upocc that was $80 (currently $125) turned up with a bent 4.4mm connector so was unusable but they didn't seem to care.* I'd honestly recomend a manufacturer with better QC & CS like Penon, Dunu, ISN etc. So in the unlikely event you have an issue they will actually deal with it and you won't be throwing your money away.


I kinda guessed that they increased the prices to make it look more attractive, but I've never seen the C16s for less than 30. However tho, thanks for pointing out that QC thing, gotta reevaluate my cart now.


----------



## Turkleton

brsdrgn said:


> There's not such a big deal here. They made prices up and now they show them as %50 off.
> 
> I purchased c16-3 for 20 dollars a month ago. So there's a slight amount of discount...



Oh man and here I thought I was at least gonna get a real good deal on c16-3s... Was that price for only the NX7 termination or was QDC/2pin also included? Cos I remember seeing a separate listing for the NX7 cables for cheaper.


----------



## brsdrgn

Turkleton said:


> Oh man and here I thought I was at least gonna get a real good deal on c16-3s... Was that price for only the NX7 termination or was QDC/2pin also included? Cos I remember seeing a separate listing for the NX7 cables for cheaper.


No, I think the price is the same regardless the connector but it differs when you want to buy with different types of plug. 4.4 one which I also purchased was the most expensive plug type.


----------



## darmanastartes

New cable day!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001244034183.html


----------



## Dsnuts

niceHCKs version will be a $1 cheaper during sales day. Get one of them Rhythm cables from KBEAR those are a steal at the price.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> niceHCKs version will be a $1 cheaper during sales day. Get one of them Rhythm cables from KBEAR those are a steal at the price.


I mean if you buy 100 of the NiceHCK cable, you "save" 100 usd


----------



## IEMusic

Dsnuts said:


> niceHCKs version will be a $1 cheaper during sales day. Get one of them *Rhythm* cables from KBEAR those are a steal at the price.


_*Rhyme *_cables, I believe.


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001244591805.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.4.772d23f77cOESc I stand corrected. 

These cables are way better than the standard 8 core cheapos from aliexpress.  Might have to snap up a few sets during sales.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 22, 2020)

These are crazy good deal for the price. KBEARs version of the UPOCC Blocc cables for $50 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000352746675.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000023.21.39cb6db0YpUatm

This is my review of the BLOCC cables from NiceHCK since KBEAR uses the same OEM as NiceHCK I see some cables on their site being cheaper vs NiceHCK and visa versa. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ni...s?spm=a2g0s.imconversation.0.0.244a3e5fQCfRcx


----------



## Wes S

Wes S said:


> I finally just took delivery of a killer cable for a killer deal!  The build quality is perfect, and it feels very solid with a bit of heft.  This cable is also dead limp, so it lays perfectly straight.  I am stunned at the quality of this cable for only $30!
> 
> Check out the quality of this wire!
> 
> AK **** 8 Core Upgrade High-end Single Crystal Copper Cable


Just a follow up, about this cable.  I have not found a better all copper cable, regardless of price.  This cable lays straight and stays limp, and is just a joy to use.  I highly recommend this cable if you are looking for a good copper cable, that will give you all the benefits of pure copper, with zero negatives.  This cable has a well balanced sound and I have it paired up with my Lyra II and love what I am hearing.  This cable is the definition of a perfect copper cable.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 24, 2020)

There is an SPC version of the same cable. Looks good for $26ish



Cant post a link you know why.


----------



## Slater

Wes S said:


> Just a follow up, about this cable.  I have not found a better all copper cable, regardless of price.  This cable lays straight and stays limp, and is just a joy to use.  I highly recommend this cable if you are looking for a good copper cable, that will give you all the benefits of pure copper, with zero negatives.  This cable has a well balanced sound and I have it paired up with my Lyra II and love what I am hearing.  This cable is the definition of a perfect copper cable.



Totally agree.


----------



## Wes S

Dsnuts said:


> There is an SPC version of the same cable. Looks good for $26ish
> 
> 
> Cant post a link you know why.


I am gonna pick up a few of the spc, as I am sure they are killer.


----------



## brsdrgn (Aug 24, 2020)

I want to order a nice cable during AE campaign. Could you guys please describe or give your thoughts on the unmentioned brand's copper cable, spc version of the cable and kbear's cable? Which one would be a good shot?


----------



## vrsx

Anyone tried EA origin? saw a local store sell it at $40 ....

Well im not doubting EA quality, tried some of their higher tier years ago, it was good but their value/performance too expensive for my pocket 

And not sure why, but i saw many people sold their origin months ago


----------



## Wes S

brsdrgn said:


> I want to order a nice cable during AE campaign. Could you guys please describe or give your thoughts on the unmentioned brand's copper cable, spc version of the cable and kbear's cable? Which one would be a good shot?


What iems are you using, and what kind of sound are you after?


----------



## brsdrgn (Aug 25, 2020)

Wes S said:


> What iems are you using, and what kind of sound are you after?


I have fearless audio s4, kz zsx, blon bl 03 and tin t2 plus coming on the way. I'm pairing them with ibasso dx160.

When it comes to sound, especially the bass, I'm looking for quality not the quantity, decent technicality along with a wide soundstage.

I honestly don't know what cable would fit the best. Because, I purchased nicehck's silver 4 core cable and c16-3 cable for Blon. I was thinking that the copper cable would give wider soundstage and deeper bass and yes it did. However, surprisingly silver cable was a better match as it smoothed out the bass and increased details and imaging. So, I just honestly want to buy a good looking p/f cable below 50$. I'm sure I'll find a good match to it.


----------



## IEMusic

brsdrgn said:


> I have fearless audio s4, kz zsx, blon bl 03 and tin t2 plus coming on the way. I'm pairing them with ibasso dx160.
> 
> When it comes to sound, especially the bass, I'm looking for quality not the quantity, decent technicality along with a wide soundstage.
> 
> I honestly don't know what cable would fit the best. Because, I purchased nicehck's silver 4 core cable and c16-3 cable for Blon. I was thinking that the copper cable would give wider soundstage and deeper bass and yes it did. However, surprisingly silver cable was a better match as it smoothed out the bass and increased details and imaging. So, I just honestly want to buy a good looking p/f cable below 50$. I'm sure I'll find a good match to it.


It seems like the KBEAR Rhyme cable is the really popular budget cable right now.


----------



## brsdrgn

IEMusic said:


> It seems like the KBEAR Rhyme cable is the really popular budget cable right now.


If we compare it to upocc cable?


----------



## cenizas

brsdrgn said:


> If we compare it to upocc cable?


If you want technicalities close to upocc for cheap and don't mind pure copper I'd definitely recommend the faaeal 5n 4 core litz, it's technical performance is ridiculous for the price, actually, regardless of price it's just good if you don't mind a warm copper. If you want a true upocc the cheapest is on significant sale now with the brand that can't be named, they have a 5n upocc cable that's a coaxial copper. Slightly bassy, as all coaxials are, but with all the excellenct technicalities of a upocc and great staging to boot. Even if it happens not to be a upocc and the marketing is false the technicalities are extremely close to upocc levels. 

Rhyme is listed at upocc but after hearing it I have my doubts as to whether it truly is. On taobao they have stricter regulations on marketing terms and upocc is never mentioned, it might be but if it is then the silver foil wire really corrupts the performance. The tonality is great, it has a nice signature and it does all the macro things decently, but with the micro stuff and finer technicalities it doesn't live up to upocc standards with a slightly noisy background and lack of that last bit of clarity. The treble lift from the silver makes it feel detailed but the actual clarity is just above average and not great. It's league better than the tripowin c8 and cheaper too, so it's still very good value, just not the greatest.


----------



## brsdrgn

cenizas said:


> If you want technicalities close to upocc for cheap and don't mind pure copper I'd definitely recommend the faaeal 5n 4 core litz, it's technical performance is ridiculous for the price, actually, regardless of price it's just good if you don't mind a warm copper. If you want a true upocc the cheapest is on significant sale now with the brand that can't be named, they have a 5n upocc cable that's a coaxial copper. Slightly bassy, as all coaxials are, but with all the excellenct technicalities of a upocc and great staging to boot. Even if it happens not to be a upocc and the marketing is false the technicalities are extremely close to upocc levels.
> 
> Rhyme is listed at upocc but after hearing it I have my doubts as to whether it truly is. On taobao they have stricter regulations on marketing terms and upocc is never mentioned, it might be but if it is then the silver foil wire really corrupts the performance. The tonality is great, it has a nice signature and it does all the macro things decently, but with the micro stuff and finer technicalities it doesn't live up to upocc standards with a slightly noisy background and lack of that last bit of clarity. The treble lift from the silver makes it feel detailed but the actual clarity is just above average and not great. It's league better than the tripowin c8 and cheaper too, so it's still very good value, just not the greatest.


It's better than kbear's upocc cable?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

I'm a cable noob and don't know much about them. I'm looking for a couple of budget cables. I already have kbear upocc one on the way (should have them in a week or so). Are there other recos in the similar price range ($10-15)? My iem lineup atm is BL03, VS7, **** Pro, and I'm also purchasing Tin T2 Plus. I prefer Harman neutral signature but don't mind conventional neutral/balanced as well. It would be helpful if anyone can help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 25, 2020)

cenizas said:


> If you want technicalities close to upocc for cheap and don't mind pure copper I'd definitely recommend the faaeal 5n 4 core litz, it's technical performance is ridiculous for the price, actually, regardless of price it's just good if you don't mind a warm copper. If you want a true upocc the cheapest is on significant sale now with the brand that can't be named, they have a 5n upocc cable that's a coaxial copper. Slightly bassy, as all coaxials are, but with all the excellenct technicalities of a upocc and great staging to boot. Even if it happens not to be a upocc and the marketing is false the technicalities are extremely close to upocc levels.
> 
> Rhyme is listed at upocc but after hearing it I have my doubts as to whether it truly is. On taobao they have stricter regulations on marketing terms and upocc is never mentioned, it might be but if it is then the silver foil wire really corrupts the performance. The tonality is great, it has a nice signature and it does all the macro things decently, but with the micro stuff and finer technicalities it doesn't live up to upocc standards with a slightly noisy background and lack of that last bit of clarity. The treble lift from the silver makes it feel detailed but the actual clarity is just above average and not great. It's league better than the tripowin c8 and cheaper too, so it's still very good value, just not the greatest.



I agree that these are probably not UPOCC but in my own testing it clearly made 2 recent earphones I have increase stage and gives a slight uptick in defintion. That is something I can't say is possible with a lot of the cheaper cables that I have used in the past. I actually asked WendyLi of KBEAR if it is a true UPOCC and she told me that it was. But then I doubt she would actually say otherwise.

I did notice that bass ends of both my Fiio FH3 and the ISN D02 comes alive from this cable that is something akin to a true UPOCC cable. Regardless I feel they are a excellent buy at $16 a piece right now. Way better than anything stock provided by the manufacturer.


----------



## Dsnuts

Dani157 said:


> I'm a cable noob and don't know much about them. I'm looking for a couple of budget cables. I already have kbear upocc one on the way (should have them in a week or so). Are there other recos in the similar price range ($10-15)? My iem lineup atm is BL03, VS7, **** Pro, and I'm also purchasing Tin T2 Plus. I prefer Harman neutral signature but don't mind conventional neutral/balanced as well. It would be helpful if anyone can help. Thanks in advance.



Get the other cable. KBEAR and niceHCK sells their 4 core pure silver cables. It is a steal of a deal for a set. Will brighten up a dark thick sounding earphone. Good to have some silver for these types of sounds.


----------



## IEMusic

I also really like the all-silver 8 core TRN T3 cable, but there aren’t as many options for connectors.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Dsnuts said:


> Get the other cable. KBEAR and niceHCK sells their 4 core pure silver cables. It is a steal of a deal for a set. Will brighten up a dark thick sounding earphone. Good to have some silver for these types of sounds.



Thanks for your recommendations. Is this the one you are referring to?

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNUkfKF


----------



## Dsnuts

Yup KBEARs version is the exact same cable actually. I have one of each. I would not use silver for neutral tuned earphones or earphones with a lot of treble emphasis but for warmer fuller earphones that lack treble presence or for any earphone you feel can use a bit more treble and a tighter bass end these cables are good to have around for.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> Yup KBEARs version is the exact same cable actually. I have one of each. I would not use silver for neutral tuned earphones or earphones with a lot of treble emphasis but for warmer fuller earphones that lack treble presence or for any earphone you feel can use a bit more treble and a tighter bass end these cables are good to have around for.


Can you take a picture on them side-by-side? I assume that the only difference between them are the divider/connectors?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Dsnuts said:


> Yup KBEARs version is the exact same cable actually. I have one of each. I would not use silver for neutral tuned earphones or earphones with a lot of treble emphasis but for warmer fuller earphones that lack treble presence or for any earphone you feel can use a bit more treble and a tighter bass end these cables are good to have around for.



Thanks that sounds like perfect for VS7 and BL03. I want to hookup UPOCC cable to T2+ and my KB100 (whom I forgot in my office before wrapping up for the lockdown).


----------



## Dsnuts

I can tonight. But I inspected both and believe me they are made by the exact same folks. The only differrence is the accessories on them otherwise they have the exact same thickness and looks exactly the same from both camps. They are a few cables that look identical. KBEARs UPOCC black cable is the same as NiceHCKs Blocc cables for example. same 5N UPOCC material in the same weave and finish. 

These guys seems to be getting thier cables from the same folks that make em. AK and you know who also seem to be getting their cables from the same place.


----------



## PhonoPhi

IEMusic said:


> I also really like the all-silver 8 core TRN T3 cable, but there aren’t as many options for connectors.


I would love my TRN T3 cable to "brighten up" my AS10.
Did not happen, well a cable is just a cable - an electrical connector that should fit comfortably ...

And for the records, AS10 were the IEM where I could hear the differences compare to its stock cable.


----------



## Dsnuts

Dani157 said:


> Thanks that sounds like perfect for VS7 and BL03. I want to hookup UPOCC cable to T2+ and my KB100 (whom I forgot in my office before wrapping up for the lockdown).




Getting one of each is a good start. Both these cables are bang for buck the title of this thread. Now so happens to be on sale. The only real catch is that crazy Aliexpress shipping. That is another matter all together. But in the end you do end up getting your item. I know some guys have some bad luck with cables but for the most part I have bought more cables from Aliexpress than any other place and I have gotten all of them in the termination and connectors I wanted so. While waiting for items is not ideal. When your not thinking about it. It will arrive.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> I can tonight. But I inspected both and believe me they are made by the exact same folks. The only differrence is the accessories on them otherwise they have the exact same thickness and looks exactly the same from both camps. They are a few cables that look identical. KBEARs UPOCC black cable is the same as NiceHCKs Blocc cables for example. same 5N UPOCC material in the same weave and finish.
> 
> These guys seems to be getting thier cables from the same folks that make em. AK and you know who also seem to be getting their cables from the same place.


yeah, no rush. I got the LitzPS, Kbear limpid and the rhythm on the way anyway   

Will probably take my macro camera and take a close up picture on both and also measure them.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Dsnuts said:


> Getting one of each is a good start. Both these cables are bang for buck the title of this thread. Now so happens to be on sale. The only real catch is that crazy Aliexpress shipping. That is another matter all together. But in the end you do end up getting your item. I know some guys have some bad luck with cables but for the most part I have bought more cables from Aliexpress than any other place and I have gotten all of them in the termination and connectors I wanted so. While waiting for items is not ideal. When your not thinking about it. It will arrive.



I agree. I received my parcels after 3 months and now my UPOCC cable+other KbEar copper cables are biting the dust in customs for almost 7 days. I only erred in getting UPOCC as a 2 pin as opposed to mmcx for T2+ pairing. Nvm will buy another version later. For now will get a 2pin limpid cable as nicehck is not shipping to India for last 8 months. In India, AliExpress is the only viable and reasonable alternative to get good audio gear as shipping and customs from western countries just makes 200-300% expensive than retail price


----------



## IEMusic

PhonoPhi said:


> I would love my TRN T3 cable to "brighten up" my AS10.
> Did not happen, well a cable is just a cable - an electrical connector that should fit comfortably ...
> 
> And for the records, AS10 were the IEM where I could hear the differences compare to its stock cable.


Yep.  I’ve noticed a difference in sound on a handful of IEMs with this cable vs stock, but also have several IEMs where I heard no difference.  Like with ear tips, it’s all trial and error.


----------



## Dsnuts

So just in case there was any doubts about the NiceHCK 4 core pure silver. I was shown this 





Thing is 99.998% pure silver.


----------



## brsdrgn (Aug 25, 2020)

Okay guys. I guess I'll spend a bit more and get myself 2-3 different cables just out of curiosity. This topic is great.

Another question. Earlier someone shared here those adapters.

For ex:
US $25.00 | 2Pin 0.78mm to MMCX Mini Earphone Cable Adapter
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B1Ty2a

In the details, it's written as:

Connector: 3U-Gold-Plated
Soldering: Mondolf Supreme
Process: Polyurethane Injection
Looks like I'll need an adapter for 2 pin female to mmcx male. The price of the first ine seemed to me more than expected but the details given makes me think if it deserves it or not. I spent some time  on AE to find cheaper alternatives and here are two alternatives which seem good but in the description part no details given about the materials they used especially soldering.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_BUJqKE

https://a.aliexpress.com/_BUJclC

Second one seemed to be better but even from the pictures I see the workmanship isn't that good. One pin is taller than the other one or they are not following a parallel line etc. But I want to have sth just in case. Do you think soldering material is different? It would have an impact on the signals? Such as using an upgrade and notggetting the potential of the cable...


----------



## IEMusic

How does the NiceHCK C16-3 compare to the KBEAR Rhyme or the FAAEAL 4 core copper cable?


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> So just in case there was any doubts about the NiceHCK 4 core pure silver. I was shown this
> 
> 
> Thing is 99.998% pure silver.



What happened to the 8 core pure silver version? I don’t see it anymore


----------



## JEHL

How expensive would be a silver cable JC ALLY 4 core style?


----------



## rggz

Wes S said:


> Just a follow up, about this cable.  I have not found a better all copper cable, regardless of price.  This cable lays straight and stays limp, and is just a joy to use.  I highly recommend this cable if you are looking for a good copper cable, that will give you all the benefits of pure copper, with zero negatives.  This cable has a well balanced sound and I have it paired up with my Lyra II and love what I am hearing.  This cable is the definition of a perfect copper cable.



Out of curiosity, is that the 4 core version of this cable? https://aliexpress.com/item/4000097502378.html the wire looks the same to me.


----------



## IEMusic

rggz said:


> Out of curiosity, is that the 4 core version of this cable? https://aliexpress.com/item/4000097502378.html the wire looks the same to me.


I’m not sure, but I really like this 4 core copper cable.   Very transparent IMO.


----------



## seanwee

Has anyone compared the FiiO 4 core single crystal silver litz cable against the 8 core TRN T3? How do they compare?


----------



## Dsnuts

NiceHCK 4 core Silver left.  KBEAR 4 core silver right. I like the looks on the NiceHCK one a bit better but they are using the same materials. 

Same exact weave.


----------



## RikudouGoku

What do you guys do with your stock cables that you never use? I have too many stock cables that I never use...but throwing them away feels like a waste....


----------



## seanwee

RikudouGoku said:


> What do you guys do with your stock cables that you never use? I have too many stock cables that I never use...but throwing them away feels like a waste....


I just keep them. Never know when you'll want to hear the "stock" sound again.


----------



## Dsnuts

I got a substantial pile myself. I keep em all. Only reason why I have them around is if I want to sell off one of my earphones. No where does it say I have to throw in an optimized cable to sell off one of my earphones. 

Speaking of cables. I will give you all a tip just before sale ends. There is a UPOCC cable sold by you know who it is a Y Y brand. 5N UPOCC if you look for it on their site you will see it. it is the same material that is on the NiceHCK Blocc and KBEARs UPOCC cable.  IT is being sold for $40 got them during last sales and I just did a head to head against the Blocc cables and 

Long story short it is the real deal. It sounds exactly and I mean exactly like the Blocc cables. But for substantially cheaper. Not to mention there is no cord noise like the Bloccs. 

Snap up on a set if you need a great copper cable. These are a steal at $40.


----------



## Ckro

Agh, just bought the KBear version for a few more bucks


----------



## Dsnuts

Well you didnt do badly those are regularly like $80 or so. For $50 that is a great deal for the KBEAR version.


----------



## Ckro

Yep, and I do prefer the Paracord design of the KBear, but that's just personal


----------



## Dsnuts

There is only $10 difference in prices. Ya you did good. I have that cable. Well NiceHCKs version. I did a review for. I have it on my TSMR-6. Sounds absolutely fantastic on a more detailed oriented monitor.

NF audio NM2 as well. Love me some UPOCC cables.


----------



## Ckro

Well I also took the sale opportunity to take the 20usd silver KBear cable and also a 20 USD 8 core UPOCC KBear cable, so let's wait a few weeks to try them out !


----------



## seanwee

Dsnuts said:


> There is only $10 difference in prices. Ya you did good. I have that cable. Well NiceHCKs version. I did a review for. I have it on my TSMR-6. Sounds absolutely fantastic on a more detailed oriented monitor.
> 
> NF audio NM2 as well. Love me some UPOCC cables.


Is there a silver analogue to UPOCC? And how does a UPOCC cable compare to a 6N single crystal one?


----------



## Dsnuts

Not really much difference I think the UPOCC variants have the edge for stage and blackness of background. But I own crytsal copper ones that does pretty much the same thing. 

I know buying some of the cables on Aliexpress is a crap shoot as descriptions on some of these cables you gotta wonder about but in my case. I know what a true UPOCC copper cable sounds like on a detailed earphone. So that is what I base it on. 

Crystal copper is the basis for a lot of cables but I would give the slight edge to UPOCC variants. Some of the best depth and space can be achieved using a nice UPOCC. Super copper cables is a another way to describe them.


----------



## seanwee

Dsnuts said:


> Not really much difference I think the UPOCC variants have the edge for stage and blackness of background. But I own crytsal copper ones that does pretty much the same thing.
> 
> I know buying some of the cables on Aliexpress is a crap shoot as descriptions on some of these cables you gotta wonder about but in my case. I know what a true UPOCC copper cable sounds like on a detailed earphone. So that is what I base it on.
> 
> Crystal copper is the basis for a lot of cables but I would give the slight edge to UPOCC variants. Some of the best depth and space can be achieved using a nice UPOCC. Super copper cables is a another way to describe them.


Thanks, Are there any UPOCC silver cables then? Or is single crystal silver the best you can get?


----------



## Dsnuts

That is a tough question cuz I seen some very high end crystal copper cables and some higher end UPOCC cables. They have slight variances in materials and accessories on them but it more or less comes down to what earphone you plan on pairing said cable with. UPOCC or crystal copper works really well with neutral well balanced earphones. Silver on top of the copper cables will brighten up treble end and gives a better sense of treble detail but if your earphone already has that it is not a good idea to add another aspect that will enhance an already extended treble for example. Unless that is what you want. 

NiceHCK C4-1 is a silver plated UPOCC. There are a few on the banned site that are silver plated UPOCC that cost around $70ish right now.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 27, 2020)

Cables are a bit tricky. Just because something cost a lot and looks premium does not mean it is the best suited for your particular earphone. A lot of times my cheaper Aliexpress bought cables end up being perfect for a more expensive earphone I own vs the more premium cables. It all depends on how the cable influences and meshes with the sonic character of the earphone.

Having a variety of types of cables is a good thing to have just because of this. You never know which of your cables will be exactly what your earphone needs until you try it.

There is no exact science behind sound synergy and cables but if you have a good idea of what a pure copper cable vs silver and a mix there of usually does for earphones that is a good starting point.


----------



## Slater (Aug 27, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> What do you guys do with your stock cables that you never use? I have too many stock cables that I never use...but throwing them away feels like a waste....



I use many of them for recabling Sony MH755 (like the stock KZ cables for instance).

I also take some apart and use the short pieces of wire when building IEMs and headphones.

I’ve also cut the plug off of some nicer stock cables and changed out the stock 3.5mm SE plug to a 2.5mm balanced plug.


----------



## iron2k (Aug 27, 2020)

hakuzen said:


> Hi, not yet, sorry. I'm a bit ill now and near zero free time. Hope I'll do it during my vacations, on August.


Hi Hakuzen, hope you're doing well and already on vacation.

Any chance that you were able to compare cable #198 to Super Copper  from CEMA ???
I'm looking for a "basshead" cable.

Thanks a lot


----------



## hakuzen

iron2k said:


> Hi Hakuzen, hope you're doing well and already on vacation.
> 
> Any chance that you were able to compare cable #198 to Super Copper  from CEMA ???
> I'm looking for a "basshead" cable.
> ...


hi, thanks. i'm adding effect audio vogues series measurements and impressions to the database right now. very good cables, my favorites now, together with CEMA cables.
but i couldn't measure nor test super copper cable from CEMA yet, and the other new cables (gs series gold+palladium plated occ, gold+palladium+siver+copper alloy) neither, because i have to first finish my measurements of the etymotic er2se tour, which is very urgent. sorry. i'll try those cables and faeal litz copper then


----------



## JEHL

Is there enough silver in an SPC cable for Slater to detect?


----------



## Slater (Aug 27, 2020)

JEHL said:


> Is there enough silver in an SPC cable for Slater to detect?



For the plating, yes. But what would that accomplish?

I mean, I gold and rhodium plate stuff dozens of times a week. Electroplating is literally a few microns thick. I’m not sure what good testing it will do though.


----------



## JEHL (Aug 27, 2020)

Slater said:


> For the plating, yes. But what would that accomplish?


Beats me. I'd think I'd prefer nickel plating (or whatever else remains inert when exposed to air) just in case the cable is not perfectly free of air. Does silver protect copper like nickel would?

Edit: And then I've seen some copper cables turning teal and yet, they still drive our headgear just fine. Or am I wrong in this regard?


----------



## Slater (Aug 27, 2020)

JEHL said:


> Beats me. I'd think I'd prefer nickel plating (or whatever else remains inert when exposed to air) just in case the cable is not perfectly free of air.



That’s the point of litz cable; every strand is enameled, which completely seals it from exposure to air.

Also, gold is inert; it lasts forever and doesn’t oxidize. That’s why they made the record in the Voyager gold plated copper 

https://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/golden-record/


----------



## JEHL

Slater said:


> That’s the point of litz cable; every strand is enameled, which completely seals it from exposure to air.
> 
> Also, gold is inert; it lasts forever and doesn’t oxidize. That’s why they made the record in the Voyager gold plated copper
> 
> https://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/golden-record/


I wonder... Is isolating individual strands expensive? Or at least expensive enough to double the cost of the cable?


----------



## Slater

JEHL said:


> I wonder... Is isolating individual strands expensive? Or at least expensive enough to double the cost of the cable?



Yes, that’s why litz cable is expensive.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> That’s the point of litz cable; every strand is enameled, which completely seals it from exposure to air.
> 
> Also, gold is inert; it lasts forever and doesn’t oxidize. That’s why they made the record in the Voyager gold plated copper
> 
> https://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/golden-record/


Is not litz just a special intervowen construction. Enameling is expensive, and it is usually brittle, which does not work for flexible wires.

The big irony is that copper must be protected from oxidation, and it is largely done by electroplating (gold, palladium, silver, tin, nickel, etc.)
So when the sound of "pure copper" is distinguished from "spc", it is charmingly hilarious


----------



## Slater

PhonoPhi said:


> Is not litz just a special intervowen construction.



No, litz is individually insulated strands, which reduces the skin effect of a cable in high frequency transmission.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> No, litz is individually insulated strands, which reduces the skin effect of a cable in high frequency transmission.


Insulated because of requirements of the interwoven design, but not necessarily enameled, right? Can IEM cables be enameled?


----------



## Slater (Aug 27, 2020)

PhonoPhi said:


> Insulated because of requirements of the interwoven design, but not necessarily enameled, right? Can IEM cables be enameled?



Sure, lots of cables are enameled. It’s extremely common.

Usually, the bundles of individual strands are enameled as 1 group. Litz is unique in that each individual strand is separately enameled, before being bundled into a group.


----------



## seanwee

Slater said:


> That’s the point of litz cable; every strand is enameled, which completely seals it from exposure to air.
> 
> Also, gold is inert; it lasts forever and doesn’t oxidize. That’s why they made the record in the Voyager gold plated copper
> 
> https://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/golden-record/


Well yes but actually no. 

There is no air in space remember?


----------



## seanwee

Dsnuts said:


> Cables are a bit tricky. Just because something cost a lot and looks premium does not mean it is the best suited for your particular earphone. A lot of times my cheaper Aliexpress bought cables end up being perfect for a more expensive earphone I own vs the more premium cables. It all depends on how the cable influences and meshes with the sonic character of the earphone.
> 
> Having a variety of types of cables is a good thing to have just because of this. You never know which of your cables will be exactly what your earphone needs until you try it.
> 
> There is no exact science behind sound synergy and cables but if you have a good idea of what a pure copper cable vs silver and a mix there of usually does for earphones that is a good starting point.


Oh that's not what I meant, I was asking if there are silver counterparts to the SPOCC cables. 

Like if SPOCC is a super copper cable, is there a super silver cable?


----------



## JEHL

Also given how apparently a single gram of gold can cost as much as $70. I wonder how much electroplating can one gram of gold do.


----------



## Slater (Aug 27, 2020)

seanwee said:


> Well yes but actually no.
> 
> There is no air in space remember?



Yes, but there’s lots of other stuff in space. The gold plated disc was designed to last 1 billion years without any degradation. A lot of stuff they send in space is gold plated. It’s not because of space bling. It’s for protection.


----------



## hakuzen

guess "litz" term can be applied to geometry of the strands, and also applied to individual enameling of strands into each core to electrically isolate them (this is different to plating the strands, which prevents oxidation but doesn't isolate electrically them).
there are many variants in litz geometry, but most of the iem cables we find now use some kind of litz geometry.
you can use different materials to enamel the strands, but litz enameling is only found in some of the cables you find nowadays.


----------



## seanwee

Slater said:


> Yes, but there’s lots of other stuff in space. The gold plated disc was designed to last 1 billion years without any degradation. A lot of stuff they send in space is gold plated. It’s not because of space bling. It’s for protection.


Yeah the gold plating is not for protection against oxidation, but to protect against heat fluctuations in space and act as shielding against strong electromagnetic waves and radiation belts in space.


----------



## hakuzen

added effect vogue series cables to my database. although they are better posted in mid range priced cables thread, thought i should add a link to my measurements and opinion here, because i got impressed with them.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/post-14985616


----------



## JEHL

I always had this though and I kept forgetting like 4 times until reminded by now. I wonder what prevents IEM cables from being fitted with 2.5/3.5mm TRS jacks so they can be used on headphones? (the ones that plug on both sides anyway). Or maybe just no one cares. It's not like headphones need so much power that the cables will melt. (or can they?) or have higher resistance.

But then again I think headphones don't really benefit for the extra flexibility of the IEM cables since they don't have to touch your head like IEM cables do...


----------



## seanwee

JEHL said:


> I always had this though and I kept forgetting like 4 times until reminded by now. I wonder what prevents IEM cables from being fitted with 2.5/3.5mm TRS jacks so they can be used on headphones? (the ones that plug on both sides anyway). Or maybe just no one cares. It's not like headphones need so much power that the cables will melt. (or can they?) or have higher resistance.
> 
> But then again I think headphones don't really benefit for the extra flexibility of the IEM cables since they don't have to touch your head like IEM cables do...


What do you mean? What kind of cables?


----------



## JEHL

seanwee said:


> What do you mean? What kind of cables?


Imagine a Tripowin Zonie but has 3.5mm on ALL 3 ends so you can use it on a 3.5mm ended headphone like the HIFIMAN Sundara.


----------



## dabaiyan

JEHL said:


> Imagine a Tripowin Zonie but has 3.5mm on ALL 3 ends so you can use it on a 3.5mm ended headphone like the HIFIMAN Sundara.


You can get adapters like these: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001268282537.html  and use the actual zonie cable with the Sundara


----------



## seanwee

JEHL said:


> I always had this though and I kept forgetting like 4 times until reminded by now. I wonder what prevents IEM cables from being fitted with 2.5/3.5mm TRS jacks so they can be used on headphones? (the ones that plug on both sides anyway). Or maybe just no one cares. It's not like headphones need so much power that the cables will melt. (or can they?) or have higher resistance.
> 
> But then again I think headphones don't really benefit for the extra flexibility of the IEM cables since they don't have to touch your head like IEM cables do...





JEHL said:


> Imagine a Tripowin Zonie but has 3.5mm on ALL 3 ends so you can use it on a 3.5mm ended headphone like the HIFIMAN Sundara.


 I'm using one such cable for my Sundara, no problems at all. They do need to be custom ordered though.






I think there's just not enough demand for generic cable manufacturers to mass produce them. And converting an MMXC to 3.5/2.5mm jack is much easier than the inverse.


----------



## JEHL

So just as I was afraid then. It's simply a case of not enough demand to justify mass production.


----------



## courierdriver

Just bought the KBEAR Rhyme SPC and Limpid pure silver cables from Aliexpress sale, in QDC/2.5mm balanced; to try with my also newly purchased CCA C10 PRO.  Thanks to @Dsnuts for the recs for these cables. I've already got the Nicehck pure silver version of the Limpid on my TFZ No.3; and sound wise, it's a stellar improvement to the No.3. Hope the Kbear cables will work well with my new CCA C10 PRO and maybe my KZ ZS10 PRO. Looking forward to sharing my thoughts once they finally arrive.


----------



## Poganin

I've had a NiceHCK C4-1 fail on me after just one month. Sound was cutting out in the right channel when pressing the IEM's shell against my ear, so at first I thought it was just the tip bore getting closed inside my ear canal or the plug was losing contact in the mmcx socket somehow. But then I found that the problem was getting worse (most likely because I was fiddling with it). And now I only get sound back occasionally. I don't even know if it's bad solder or the cable is physically broken inside.


----------



## brsdrgn

Poganin said:


> I've had a NiceHCK C4-1 fail on me after just one month. Sound was cutting out in the right channel when pressing the IEM's shell against my ear, so at first I thought it was just the tip bore getting closed inside my ear canal or the plug was losing contact in the mmcx socket somehow. But then I found that the problem was getting worse (most likely because I was fiddling with it). And now I only get sound back occasionally. I don't even know if it's bad solder or the cable is physically broken inside.


Well, you should determine the place which causes the problem. I had the wireless module from KZ in the past. What I see from your experience, is very similar to the one I had with this module. I didn't know if the cable got broken or  the place where exactly soldering is. So, I made the volume full and started to bend carefully from each minor places until I found the place which was interrupting the signal. it was right at the end of the cable very close to the soldering place. For both situations, you need a good workmanship. If it's the cable you need to cut it really esthetically. If it's the soldering place maybeyyou should ask the producer how they made design there and cut it accordingly to fix it. I'm giving these ideas if you pay attention to the details and you want your cable looks nice. If not, then it's easier to fix it :-D


----------



## Ckro

dabaiyan said:


> You can get adapters like these: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001268282537.html  and use the actual zonie cable with the Sundara



Do you know if similar adapters for 2 pin to 3.5mm exist ? Thanks


----------



## Poganin

brsdrgn said:


> Well, you should determine the place which causes the problem. I had the wireless module from KZ in the past. What I see from your experience, is very similar to the one I had with this module. I didn't know if the cable got broken or  the place where exactly soldering is. So, I made the volume full and started to bend carefully from each minor places until I found the place which was interrupting the signal. it was right at the end of the cable very close to the soldering place. For both situations, you need a good workmanship. If it's the cable you need to cut it really esthetically. If it's the soldering place maybeyyou should ask the producer how they made design there and cut it accordingly to fix it. I'm giving these ideas if you pay attention to the details and you want your cable looks nice. If not, then it's easier to fix it :-D


Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately I am unable to even pull the silver outer tubing from the mmcx plug to have a look inside. However, after some more fiddling, I think that it's the connector that's the issue. In certain positions it loses contact with the iem socket. But the problem is that even the most minute movement can break the circuit.


----------



## dabaiyan

Ckro said:


> Do you know if similar adapters for 2 pin to 3.5mm exist ? Thanks


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000246017971.html. Or I think you can just ask the store to make a custom order for you, will probably not be too expensive.


----------



## Ckro

Ok thank you !


----------



## IEMusic

Unfortunately, by far it’s not the rate limiting factor, but I must applaud the NiceHCK AE stores.  They seem to process and ship purchases extremely fast.


----------



## lgcubana

Amazon, U.S.: HiFiHear cable

Looks to be a 16 core, balanced (2.5 mm) to .75 mm 2-pin
$12.48 shipped, Prime


----------



## Melliflow

Dsnuts said:


> These are crazy good deal for the price. KBEARs version of the UPOCC Blocc cables for $50 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000352746675.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000023.21.39cb6db0YpUatm
> 
> This is my review of the BLOCC cables from NiceHCK since KBEAR uses the same OEM as NiceHCK I see some cables on their site being cheaper vs NiceHCK and visa versa. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ni...s?spm=a2g0s.imconversation.0.0.244a3e5fQCfRcx



I decided to pick up KBEAR's pure silver cable and their 4 core and 2 core version ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001107833007.html) of their cable you mentioned during the sale to determine if there was difference between as I did see a few conflicting item descriptions from other store fronts from their own listing. At least I don't mind having two different iterations of it. I'll report back in once they arrive and see if I can get a hold my friend's measurement rig as well.


----------



## JEHL

lgcubana said:


> Amazon, U.S.: HiFiHear cable
> 
> Looks to be a 16 core, balanced (2.5 mm) to .75 mm 2-pin
> $12.48 shipped, Prime


So is this the cheapest cable with 2 pin option available on amazon? I could swear it was double the price last time I saw it, so I ordered the Tripowin Zonie instead.

... Also has anyone bought https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...68#1000022185#1000066055#0_668#3468#15608#165 yet?


----------



## vrsx

anyone tried moondrop ssr stock cable? i got a friend who willing to sell it to me, but i cant tried it first ....and trying search the spec and it said silver plated litz ofc, so its basically spc cable?

actually i want pure silvercable and already eyeing for nicehck cable , but that ssr stock cable looks comfy


----------



## IEMusic

vrsx said:


> anyone tried moondrop ssr stock cable? i got a friend who willing to sell it to me, but i cant tried it first ....and trying search the spec and it said silver plated litz ofc, so its basically spc cable?
> 
> actually i want pure silvercable and already eyeing for nicehck cable , but that ssr stock cable looks comfy


The NiceHCK silver cable is comfy, and handles well, except for the chin slider, which is useless.


----------



## Nimweth

I have received another cable for review from Hifi Hear. Here are my thoughts:

The Hifi Hear 16 core cable comes neatly packed in a clear envelope, bound in a velcro cable tie. It has a fairly tight braid and an attractive alternating copper and silver colour. The 3.5 mm plug is metal with a carbon fibre effect, as are the 2-pin plugs and Y-split which has a chunky chin slider. (Balanced 2.5mm, 4.4mm and MMCX versions are also available). The silver-plated cable is very supple and the ear guides tightly curved but comfortable in use. The purity of the copper is not specified.
I tested the cable with three different earphones, the CCA CA16, BLON BL-05 and the TRN VX, which all have different signatures. The source used was an Xduoo X20 DAP.

The CCA CA16 has a neutral/balanced signature with a restrained treble (courtesy of no BA being placed in the nozzle) which is easy and relaxing to listen to. With the Hifi Hear cable the treble gained a little more presence and detail which helped the imaging and focus and produced an overall somewhat brighter tonality. The extra energy here also improved the soundstage. Additionally, there were gains in the sub-bass which carried more weight and power. The mids were largely unaffected.

The BLON BL-05 has a gentle V-shaped profile with a sub-bass emphasis, slightly recessed mids and a brightish treble with good detail. Fitted with the Hifi Hear cable, the mids became more forward with an increase in detail and delicacy and the soundstage became wider. Bass benefited from a little more focus, speed and definition. The treble was slightly brighter, resulting in a more balanced profile, with an overall bright tonality.

The TRN VX has a fast, accurate bass, clean mids and bright treble with excellent detail. Fitting the Hifi Hear cable seemed to smooth out the sound and endow the VX with a warmer timbre without losing detail or speed and the soundstage was widened. As with the CA16, the sub-bass gained extra weight and impact, while the overall sound profile was largely preserved. This was a very successful combination which addressed some of the concerns some have found with this IEM.

I have tested other Hifi Hear 16 core cables and have been impressed by the quality of construction and the sonic improvements on offer. I feel further increases in quality are available with this cable and it is possibly the best I have tried so far, bringing significant performance gains with a variety of earphones. Highly recommended.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Nimweth said:


> I have received another cable for review from Hifi Hear. Here are my thoughts:
> 
> The Hifi Hear 16 core cable comes neatly packed in a clear envelope, bound in a velcro cable tie. It has a fairly tight braid and an attractive alternating copper and silver colour. The 3.5 mm plug is metal with a carbon fibre effect, as are the 2-pin plugs and Y-split which has a chunky chin slider. (Balanced 2.5mm, 4.4mm and MMCX versions are also available). The silver-plated cable is very supple and the ear guides tightly curved but comfortable in use. The purity of the copper is not specified.
> I tested the cable with three different earphones, the CCA CA16, BLON BL-05 and the TRN VX, which all have different signatures. The source used was an Xduoo X20 DAP.
> ...





That part looks pretty unique, dont think I have seen cables with carbon fibre on the 2pin/mmcx connectors. Is it as long as it looks though? With that added carbon fibre part it looks longer than average.


----------



## Nimweth

RikudouGoku said:


> That part looks pretty unique, dont think I have seen cables with carbon fibre on the 2pin/mmcx connectors. Is it as long as it looks though? With that added carbon fibre part it looks longer than average.


The part measures 12mm which is the same as other cables I have including ones by Hifi Hear and Senlee.


----------



## musicinmymind

I was looking for a cable which will bump midrange a bit for Sony IER-ZR1, this IEM is a bit v shaped and some tracks vocals is bit muffed. 

Not sure it can be fixed by cable change, please suggest.


----------



## Slater

Have any of you guys tried a gold plated copper cable? I’ve never tried  a gold plated cable, and I’m not sure how it compares to pure silver, pure copper, SPC, etc.


----------



## Dsnuts

Slater said:


> Have any of you guys tried a gold plated copper cable? I’ve never tried  a gold plated cable, and I’m not sure how it compares to pure silver, pure copper, SPC, etc.


 Actual gold plated cable gonna be on the mid fi cable thread. Just posted recently.


New to the thread. Blingy but substantial. Yes fellas just when you thought it wasn't fashionable to dawn some bling around your neck

Mr T shure thought it was happening. Whats good for Mr T is good for you.






 GD849 more cables in the acclaimed 849 series of cables from Penon.
18K gold plating on a higher end OCC copper. Thick and substantial you know these will have some weight. Maybe the heaviest cable I have ever used.

What does all that gold do for your sonics you may ask? Gold from my previous experience adds to an earphone a richer darker tone to the sonics. With the substantial weave process of the 849 cables. Adding perhaps the most depth of any cable I have ever used. Music sounds deep rich warm while adding a substantial amount of fullness.This one is much less about detail and more about getting them tones to be rich in nature, fuller grander in scale.

This one is going to be more of a niche cable but for what it is. Earphones needing some musical injection these cables does just this. Bigger fuller with a rich body of sound. Will have more to add in my review of them once I get done writing about them.


----------



## Dsnuts

musicinmymind said:


> I was looking for a cable which will bump midrange a bit for Sony IER-ZR1, this IEM is a bit v shaped and some tracks vocals is bit muffed.
> 
> Not sure it can be fixed by cable change, please suggest.



These cables dont cost much but due to their 849 structure enhnaces mid bands and retains stock imaging and detail. They arent that exensive either. One of the absolute best cables for the money. Try a Penon OS849 cable. https://penonaudio.com/penon-os849.html


----------



## soumyajit92

Hi, suggestion for good quality but cheap 2.5mm balanced cable (spc, silver, copper?) for fiio fh3. Going to be used with btr5. Thanks.


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...0o.store_home.productList_103909896.subject_5

Great synergy with the FH3. Give this one a try.


----------



## soumyajit92

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...0o.store_home.productList_103909896.subject_5
> 
> Great synergy with the FH3. Give this one a try.


How about this one since i'm looking for balanced cable only to fully utilise the power of btr5 https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40003...i15U1k2Q2VEaGpzeTJzS3dNMUo5VlllLS1EWk9reDhPSA..


----------



## Ashok Krishnan

IEMusic said:


> Okay, first off, I‘m not great at analyzing/reviewing cables.  Most of the time, I don’t hear much of a difference, but on rare occasions, I do notice a significant change in sound.  Using the TRN T3 on the se846 was one such occasion.  Unfortunately, the left IEM connection wasn’t stable.  The se846 is a sensitive all-BA IEM, and it is picky about sources, especially regarding output impedance.  I wonder if it is more sensitive to cables than most DD IEMs?
> 
> This is a very rough comparison, and are only one person’s basic perceptions.  I typically use the stock clear/white kevlar Shure cable b/c I also use this IEM as a stage monitor, and that cable works best for me.  I’ve tried the Tripowin C8 and Zonie 16 cables with the se846, and found that they work well, and sound good, but not noticeably different from the stock.  I just tried the NiceHCK silver 4 core Litz cable with the se846, right after listening with the stock cable.  I didn’t notice any improvement, and in fact, it may sound ever so slightly darker, though the bass seemed a tiny bit more potent.  The only cable that made me really take notice with the se846 was the TRN T3.  It seemed to improve clarity, dynamics, transient response, and treble some.  That being said, it was not a massive change, just a fine tuning, like if you were to use better ear tips.  I didn’t directly compare the NiceHCK cable with the TRN T3 cable b/c I really don’t want to change out the MMCX cable any more, unless I need to.  I guess the cable resistance could be the reason for the perceived sonic differences between these silver cables?



Today i got mt TRN T3, and after listening to few of my favourite songs with it on my SE846, have to say...i really liked the improvements. Thank you for the recommendations


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 2, 2020)

soumyajit92 said:


> How about this one since i'm looking for balanced cable only to fully utilise the power of btr5 https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40003...i15U1k2Q2VEaGpzeTJzS3dNMUo5VlllLS1EWk9reDhPSA..


You can choose whatever termination you like on that Rhythm cable. Balanced or single ended. All these cables you can choose. I actually have one of them Rhythm cables and the FH3. I can't say how your cable you linked to will synergize with the FH3 but I do know the Rhythm cable does.

Actually I think them 16 core cables are very similar to the NiceHCK version of the same cable. Go with them Rhythm cables.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Spoiler: NiceHCK Litzps





















Cheap, looks very nice and very good build quality


----------



## courierdriver

RikudouGoku said:


> Spoiler: NiceHCK Litzps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, really digging mine on my TFZ NO.3.


----------



## Fat Larry (Sep 3, 2020)

Anyone know of any cables like the KBear rhyme or nicehk stuff with a decent mic? Actually just any decent/bang for buck cable with a good mic/remote on it would be appreciated.

This mic 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_ 

for instance is garbage in my experience if its the same as the one on an mmcx cable from bgvp i have.


----------



## JEHL

JEHL said:


> Are https://www.aliexpress.com/i/4000541099253.html and https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000789472494.html good for a KPH30i mod?
> 
> Edit: Thought I was on the cable thread. Derp.


Also I guess cable choice for headphones doesn't matter much... Does it?


----------



## seanwee

JEHL said:


> Also I guess cable choice for headphones doesn't matter much... Does it?


Oh it does, comparing stock to my hybrid cables on my sundara the soundstage is wider and clearer with better bass control.


----------



## JEHL (Sep 4, 2020)

seanwee said:


> Oh it does, comparing stock to my hybrid cables on my sundara the soundstage is wider and clearer with better bass control.


I meant more about the comfort part to be honest. Since it's a headphone, the cable makes little contact if any with my head and as result I probably don't need the most comfortable cable ever.

I wonder what this means for the MMCX female connector that I want to solder in... My soldering skills will probably be the biggest bottleneck.

And if anyone has reviewed any RY cables so far.

Edit: Search engine finds nothing for me.


----------



## JEHL

skaktuss said:


> Got my Ry copper cable at last. It's not bad - flexible, soft and below 0.4ohm. But has some noticable microphonics.


The only impression I could find and sadly the image just 404d so I dunno exactly what cable is talking about.

From the sony budget IEM thread.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Fat Larry said:


> Anyone know of any cables like the KBear rhyme or nicehk stuff with a decent mic? Actually just any decent/bang for buck cable with a good mic/remote on it would be appreciated.
> 
> This mic
> 
> ...



KZ pink cable. Very good and comes with mic. Only caveat is that it doesn't come with mmcx pins. Only 2pin connection. Costs $3-4 and also, folks who have measured it have found it to have good stats. Also known as KZ OFC cable.


----------



## IEMusic

I purchased these cables with mic.  One with each of the 4 types of plugs.  So far they work well.  Nothing special though.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000272626428.html


----------



## Fat Larry (Sep 4, 2020)

Thanks heaps guys.


Dani157 said:


> KZ pink cable. Very good and comes with mic. Only caveat is that it doesn't come with mmcx pins. Only 2pin connection. Costs $3-4 and also, folks who have measured it have found it to have good stats. Also known as KZ OFC cable.



I am looking for a 2 pin cable at the moment for some c10's and v90s i have on the way.

Do you have a link? I didn't turn up anything on searching.


----------



## Fat Larry

IEMusic said:


> I purchased these cables with mic.  One with each of the 4 types of plugs.  So far they work well.  Nothing special though.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000272626428.html



Cheers, it's that mic that i'm wanting to avoid, looks identical to the one i have. That said i have a sample size of precisely one. It might be faulty. How do you find the mic quality?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Sep 6, 2020)

Fat Larry said:


> Thanks heaps guys.
> 
> 
> I am looking for a 2 pin cable at the moment for some c10's and v90s i have on the way.
> ...



https://a.aliexpress.com/_mrRpKyB

Here you go. It has dedicated pins for IEMs you have mentioned, that's a plus.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Hey guys, what is the difference between the TRN T3 and the T3*S*?










Seems to be a different 2pin.


----------



## Turkleton

RikudouGoku said:


> Hey guys, what is the difference between the TRN T3 and the T3*S*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like it's meant to fit the Para C socket for KZ and TRN iems. Other OEMs would classify it as QDC, but they're(TRN) using .75mm instead of the normal .78mm


----------



## shampoosuicide (Sep 7, 2020)

I have a cable 175 available for sale if anyone is interested, along with a couple other UP-OCC cables.


----------



## Poganin

RikudouGoku said:


> Hey guys, what is the difference between the TRN T3 and the T3*S*?


I just had a few TRN-T3 delivered today. I wish I'd read the product page more carefully instead of just looking at the pretty pictures. These cables are 10 cm shorter than customary.


----------



## IEMusic

Poganin said:


> I just had a few TRN-T3 delivered today. I wish I'd read the product page more carefully instead of just looking at the pretty pictures. These cables are 10 cm shorter than customary.


Oh, yes they are.  Sorry I forgot to mention it previously.  It has just not been an issue for me thus far.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Spoiler: Kbear Limpid


















(Left = limpid, right = litzps)

*Kbear Limpid VS NiceHCK litzps:

Limpid advantage: *
Working chin-slider
L/R marked with blue/red colors (very visible)
stronger earhooks
Better looking divider/connector (for me)

*Litzps advantage:*
a bit cheaper (22.61 vs 23.65 usd)
softer earhooks


I would take the Limpid over the litzps due to the looks and because  they both measures around the same, Limpid = 0.46 ohm vs Litzps = 0.53 ohm, most likely unit variation and are exactly the same cable.







Spoiler: Kbear Rhyme





















(left = rhyme, right = C8)

*Kbear Rhyme VS Tripowin C8

Rhyme advantage:*
higher quality divider/connectors
red marking for right connector
Lower measurement (0.23 ohm vs 0.34
much cheaper (20.69 vs 29.99 usd)

*C8 advantage:*
besides the looks, none


The Rhyme makes the C8 100% redundant and a worse cable at a much higher price, not much to say about this comparison other than that. They do look really similar (different colors) but the measurements are a bit lower on the Rhyme so most likely not the same cable.


----------



## chinmie

just curious, has anyone ever measured the impedance of stock cable of the Blon BL03?


----------



## IEMusic

Other than price, I think there is another key advantage to buying from AliEx during a sale, shipping.   My guess is that the total number of orders is a lot bigger after a sale, thus enough items have accumulated for shipments to go out right away.  The products I’ve purchased have been shipped within a few days, and within a week, they are at or thru US Customs.  The rate limiting step has been domestic shipping.


----------



## Poganin

Yes, the deliveries from the sale at the end of August were about 1.5 weeks faster for me, too.


----------



## PhonoPhi

chinmie said:


> just curious, has anyone ever measured the impedance of stock cable of the Blon BL03?


I measured it today (no mic) - 0.7, 0.9, 0.7 Ohm, very similar to (may be a touch above) a typical stock TRN/KZ cable. Blon stock cable has fairly rigid ear guides, so it is quite hard for the fit; while its electrical resistance may not be much of a problem for a single-DD BL-03 with the impedance of 32 Ohm.


----------



## chinmie

PhonoPhi said:


> I measured it today (no mic) - 0.7, 0.9, 0.7 Ohm, very similar to (may be a touch above) a typical stock TRN/KZ cable. Blon stock cable has fairly rigid ear guides, so it is quite hard for the fit; while its electrical resistance may not be much of a problem for a single-DD BL-03 with the impedance of 32 Ohm.





PhonoPhi said:


> I measured it today (no mic) - 0.7, 0.9, 0.7 Ohm, very similar to (may be a touch above) a typical stock TRN/KZ cable. Blon stock cable has fairly rigid ear guides, so it is quite hard for the fit; while its electrical resistance may not be much of a problem for a single-DD BL-03 with the impedance of 32 Ohm.



thanks! so it's almost similar impedance to the Linum superBax? which if I'm not mistaken rated at 0.75 ohm. 

i have a little project with the BT20S Pro, to make my IEMs convertible between true wireless and wired without removing the connector attached to the IEM, and I'm thinking that thin and light cable would be preferable. I tried the BL03 cable (earguide removed) and it fits great, but i was thinking of buying a Linum.. 

but if based on your measurement, i guess i won't be needing the Linum after all


----------



## courierdriver

RikudouGoku said:


> Spoiler: Kbear Limpid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this comparison. I bought both these cables on the last Aliexpress sale and I appreciate your views. Nice to hear that the chin slider works better on the Limpid than on the Nicehck. Aside from that, the Nicehck pure silver cable works great soundwise with my TFZ NO.3. With respect to the Rhythm/Rhyme; those are some bold claims you are making vs. the Tripowin cable. I don't own the C8 but I do have a couple of Zonie's that I've been enjoying alot on my KZ ZS10 PRO and ISSO14. Really looking forward to getting these Kbear cables to compare them myself.


----------



## RikudouGoku

courierdriver said:


> Thanks for this comparison. I bought both these cables on the last Aliexpress sale and I appreciate your views. Nice to hear that the chin slider works better on the Limpid than on the Nicehck. Aside from that, the Nicehck pure silver cable works great soundwise with my TFZ NO.3. With respect to the Rhythm/Rhyme; those are some bold claims you are making vs. the Tripowin cable. I don't own the C8 but I do have a couple of Zonie's that I've been enjoying alot on my KZ ZS10 PRO and ISSO14. Really looking forward to getting these Kbear cables to compare them myself.


Well, when the rhyme cable measures better and is cheaper along with better build quality (+ some quality of life changes like the colored L/R markings), I see it as superior to the C8.


----------



## hakuzen

chinmie said:


> just curious, has anyone ever measured the impedance of stock cable of the Blon BL03?


DC resistance, L, R, GndL, GndR: 941, 920, 912, 940 mΩ


----------



## Ckro

Got my aliexpress order from KBear...





Some tests to do in the coming days !


----------



## fljoe

Quick question .. trying to get a UPOCC MMCX cable in 4.4mm. If the description does not mention balanced, is it not balanced or are all cables terminated in 4.4mm plug balanced?


----------



## Melliflow

Ckro said:


> Got my aliexpress order from KBear...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome cable haul you got. Pretty excited to get my cables from KBEAR as well later this week hopefully. 

As for Blon BL03 stock cable measurements, mine were relatively similar to Hakuzen's from what I can remember.


----------



## SenorChang8

fljoe said:


> Quick question .. trying to get a UPOCC MMCX cable in 4.4mm. If the description does not mention balanced, is it not balanced or are all cables terminated in 4.4mm plug balanced?



All 4.4mm (and 2.5mm) will be balanced.


----------



## flyingfishie

*8 Core Silver Plated Earphone Cable 2pin 0.78mm*
$29.99 on amazon

https://www.amazon.com/Silver-Plated-Earphone-Replacement-Headphone/dp/B086JVYRQ8/ref=sr_1_36







Nice cables.  Decent length with good thickness and weight/feel.  The cable is a bit more resistant to tangles due to its thickness, but it can still get tangled easily due to the earloops.  Earloops are made of preformed plastic.  There is no wire inside, but the plastic is preformed acutely granting a tighter fit.  Some reviewers have commented that they are uncomfortable, but I have worn these cables for hours around my ears and have no discomfort whatsoever.  YMMV.

Wire guard at the plug is just a bit of stuff and clear shrunken plastic, which looks tacky.  The plug itself is a straight plug.  The cable also has an adjustable neck strap/guide.

Overall a nice looking cable.


----------



## JEHL

hakuzen said:


> DC resistance, L, R, GndL, GndR: 941, 920, 912, 940 mΩ


I've always felt puzzled about the damping factor in this case. Do I have to divide BL-03's 32Ω by 0.941Ω+source output impedance, or I have to divide 32Ω by 0.941Ω+0.912Ω+source impedance to get damping factor. seems like I get a factor of about 17 on the latter before accounting for source impedance.


----------



## Fat Larry (Sep 11, 2020)

Sorry to bother again. I've looked and looked and looked and still can't find what i'm after.

I'd like a cable in the platted style, like this 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32875979519.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.47.6d86666cSuww4v

At that price point/discount ideally and preferably three colours so it's easy to repair if i needed.

2 pin with a three button mic, also wouldn't mind one with mmcx.

Also can i use 0.75 and 0.78 cables interchangeably? Is that the pin length, width or spacing?


----------



## Turkleton

Fat Larry said:


> Sorry to bother again. I've looked and looked and looked and still can't find what i'm after.
> 
> I'd like a cable in the platted style, like this
> 
> ...



16 core cable with 3 button mic? I think you're looking for a unicorn, man.. You probably need to order it custom. Can try asking Chitty or Cema Electro Acousti or Lunashops.. These stores all do custom stuff. 

Chitty's Store
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMcPZSP

CEMA Electro acousti Store Store
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMQrWzt

Lunashops Retail Store
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqgWQV1


----------



## Fat Larry

Turkleton said:


> 16 core cable with 3 button mic? I think you're looking for a unicorn, man.. You probably need to order it custom. Can try asking Chitty or Cema Electro Acousti or Lunashops.. These stores all do custom stuff.
> 
> Chitty's Store
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMcPZSP
> ...



Thank you, i'll check them out.  

Do mics interfere with the signal, is that why they're not found on fancier cables?? 

Can anyone answer my question re 0.75 and 0.78 cables? Are they interchangeable?


----------



## courierdriver (Sep 11, 2020)

Fat Larry said:


> Thank you, i'll check them out.
> 
> Do mics interfere with the signal, is that why they're not found on fancier cables??
> 
> Can anyone answer my question re 0.75 and 0.78 cables? Are they interchangeable?


Personally, I stay away from cables with a mic or controller in the signal path for signal purity reasons. It doesn't make alot of sense to me to spend money for an upgrade cable that's using higher grade wire and connectors, just to diminish those sonic benefits by slapping a 30 cent controller with a mic in between. As to your question about .75 vs. .78 pins...you CAN use a .78 2 pin cable on a .75 socket (I've been doing it on my ZS10 PRO, until the Paragraph C connector on the iem cracked away at the housing of the left earpiece). You take your chances. My best advice is to find a cable you like and stick with it. None of this would be a problem, if only companies like KZ, CCA and TRN would just adopt the standard 2 pin .78, instead of their proprietary .75 format. It's bad enough that they use that shrouded Paragraph C raised connector on their iems; but when they add a non conforming. 75 pin size to the mix...it's a disaster waiting to happen. I'm guessing that's why so many people have been reporting failures with their iems. They've swapped out the stock cable with other, higher quality ones that came with .78 pins. There are very few high quality cable companies that make upgrade cables (especially with balanced connectors) in .75 format. It's not the standard...0.78 is.


----------



## superuser1

kifi said:


> I have recently bought their cable from taobao during a sale just to check their quality. after the sale, the price got even cheaper. currently waiting for the item to arrive. the price drop already gave me a bad impression of them.


Hey! Did you receive the cables?


----------



## Fat Larry

courierdriver said:


> Personally, I stay away from cables with a mic or controller in the signal path for signal purity reasons. It doesn't make alot of sense to me to spend money for an upgrade cable that's using higher grade wire and connectors, just to diminish those sonic benefits by slapping a 30 cent controller with a mic in between.



Surely if the mic is on a separate wire it won't make a difference? I am fairly new to cable building but i have repaired one with a mic and that was on a separate positive wire. I guess the grounds are all attached to the same pole. Does that cause the interference? Or did i miss something? I wouldn't know. The button doesn't work anymore anyway. The mic does, but is crap and always has been.


----------



## MrAzza

Had various cables arrive last week.

KB Ear 4 core
KB Ear 8 core (maybe I should have gone for the rhyme 8 core?)
KB Ear 16 core

I had chance today to try the 16 core on a dog walk so can't really comment on audio quality differences, but quality wise all 3 are great.


----------



## lisward (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm going a little crazy because I've been using my alpha Delta Ks3s for a while now. And Ive realised that the USBC Cable is significantly better than the 3.5mm ones. The instrument separation is better, it's much more technical, esp with songs that are very busy like through the fire and flames. Cymbals are sharper and clearer for example. Where's with the stock cable the cymbals sort of just are in the background. It annoys me a lot because I enjoy using the USBC cable but I can't use it for almost anything, like my PC or phone, but with the 3.5mm jack I like it way less.


Can anyone recommend a good cable for my KS3s? I was recommended some nice 100ish dollars pure copper cables by NiceHck ( looking at this
NICEHCK Blocc Cable 5N UPOCC OCC Copper Litz 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001022119240.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000023.7.36b261eff5hCw8 ), but I'm worried that copper might be inferior to SPC? although I'm pretty sure the $100 pure copper cables are probably way better than the stock or USBC cable I have. 

Link: AD Ks3s ( http://www.lendmeurears.com/alpha-delta-ks3/ )
Link: USBC 2pin (0.78mm cable) http://www.lendmeurears.com/alpha-delta-8-core-silver-plated-copper-0-78mm-2-pin-cable-mark-2/
Link: stock cable http://www.lendmeurears.com/alpha-delta-8-core-silver-plated-copper-0-78mm-2-pin-upgradeble-cable/

One thing I noticed is that while both the stock and USBC cables (0.78mm 2pin) are 8 core SPC on the website, the USBC cable is significantly thicker and also made by a different manufacturer potentially.


----------



## jant71

Not sure if it was totally new but since last week nobody mentioned NiceHCK ForX cable. Saw it on new arrivals...



Just MMCX though.


----------



## Melliflow

My haul of cables from the recent sale came in today.
Got myself two Faaeal copper cables, KBEAR Limpid Silver cable and the two different UPOCC cables.





Apparently one the UPOCC cables here is silver plated based on some info digging and talking with multiple representatives. I'll have figure out if there's an slight difference between the two or if they just end up being the same cable but in a different braid style. I'll report back on my findings later.


----------



## IEMusic

Melliflow said:


> My haul of cables from the recent sale came in today.
> Got myself two Faaeal copper cables, KBEAR Limpid Silver cable and the two different UPOCC cables.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice haul!  Have fun experimenting.


----------



## courierdriver

Also got my cables from the last Aliexpress sale.
https://linksharing.samsungcloud.com/wKfoOaeEL0OQ


----------



## courierdriver

Really nice cables. Chin slider on the Rhyme is the best I've had.


----------



## JEHL

https://www.amazon.com/Remington-Industries-42SNSP-Enameled-Diameter/dp/B007TUQW1K

Cool I found a pound of enameled wire... Now I wonder how one is supposed to roll 152 or 304 strands of this together.


----------



## seanwee

JEHL said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Remington-Industries-42SNSP-Enameled-Diameter/dp/B007TUQW1K
> 
> Cool I found a pound of enameled wire... Now I wonder how one is supposed to roll 152 or 304 strands of this together.


Machines son. (or cheap labour in china)


----------



## JEHL

Also, is leaving the enameled wires otherwise naked to get the world's most flexible IEM cable as bad as an idea as I think it is?


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> Also, is leaving the enameled wires otherwise naked to get the world's most flexible IEM cable as bad as an idea as I think it is?


You will probably get extreme amounts of RMI/EMI. Might be wrong though.


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> You will probably get extreme amounts of RMI/EMI. Might be wrong though.


So basically it HAS to run balanced which I assume this IS it's main purpose. But I wonder is the enamel bad at shielding EMI?


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> So basically it HAS to run balanced which I assume this IS it's main purpose. But I wonder is the enamel bad at shielding EMI?


I really have no idea how it works. Better wait for master slater or maybe the cable god hakuzen to help lol.


----------



## IEMusic

JEHL said:


> So basically it HAS to run balanced which I assume this IS it's main purpose. But I wonder is the enamel bad at shielding EMI?


Running balanced with HPs/IEMs has nothing to do with EMI/RFI rejection though.


----------



## Slater

JEHL said:


> Also, is leaving the enameled wires otherwise naked to get the world's most flexible IEM cable as bad as an idea as I think it is?



Enamel is extremely thin, and not designed to act as wire insulation. I mean, it’s ok when it’s wound around a motor, coil, transformer winding (because those are stationary and usually inside of a casing(, but not as a cable that will be moved around and rubbed against stuff. That’s just asking for problems. It’s not a matter of IF the ultra thin enamel coating will wear through, but WHEN.


----------



## JEHL

Slater said:


> Enamel is extremely thin, and not designed to act as wire insulation. I mean, it’s ok when it’s wound around a motor, coil, transformer winding (because those are stationary and usually inside of a casing(, but not as a cable that will be moved around and rubbed against stuff. That’s just asking for problems. It’s not a matter of IF the ultra thin enamel coating will wear through, but WHEN.


So the short answer is, stationary use only? So I guess it's a compromise between durability and flexibility after all? Too much envelope, cable becomes rigid. Not enough sets cable up for a scratch fest.


----------



## Eddie C

JEHL said:


> So the short answer is, stationary use only? So I guess it's a compromise between durability and flexibility after all? Too much envelope, cable becomes rigid. Not enough sets cable up for a scratch fest.



Hahaha you should check out  CEMA Electro acousti on aliexpress for DIY wire. They are litz, incredibly soft, and very well priced.

Here are some wires for you to check out:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33054896260.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.4.1eb438466ZPNoX
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001072083223.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.56.1eb438466ZPNoX
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007820233.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.58.1eb438466ZPNoX
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000910527446.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.68.1eb438466ZPNoX

Note that if you order 4ft of quad braided wire you can just install a y-split, terminate and boom you have a cable. You can also buy 4ft of 8braid wire and you can undo the braid for lots of wire for cheap.


----------



## Sound Eq

new to this thread, and I wish to buy a new cable to add body to mids without sacrificing bass or highs, and should have a good separation and sound stage. Sort of speak to add body to mids and to have a musical presentation 

money wise I am open up to 500 usd so what si the best to buy for that money, as I myslef do not believe paying more than that on a cable is worth it


----------



## Slater

Sound Eq said:


> new to this thread, and I wish to buy a new cable to add body to mids without sacrificing bass or highs, and should have a good separation and sound stage. Sort of speak to add body to mids and to have a musical presentation
> 
> money wise I am open up to 500 usd so what si the best to buy for that money, as I myslef do not believe paying more than that on a cable is worth it



You’re in the “cheap bang for the buck” cable thread. If you have $500 to blow on a cable, you want the mid tier cable thread.


----------



## Fat Larry

Can we talk about that for a moment? I am sure this conversation exists elsewhere but having tried IEM cables up to around $200, i did notice a clearer sound on my most expensive cable vs the cable my Oriveti NP came with. That said i didn't notice any difference between the $200 cable and the $20 BGVP 5n 4 core i picked up on Ali.

I understand the difference is impedance, with thicker, more pure cables allowing current to flow easier, obviously there's a point of diminishing returns somewhere if a $20 cable can sound as good as a $200 (and be far less annoying handling wise). Cavet: i realise i have a very small sample size.

I know this only applies over short distances and that as you start running cables over 10's of meters things are different, but as far as headphones and Hifi go what is a $500 cable going to do that a $20 can't SOUND wise?

Has this topic been debated to death elsewhere that i should read about?


----------



## seanwee

Fat Larry said:


> Can we talk about that for a moment? I am sure this conversation exists elsewhere but having tried IEM cables up to around $200, i did notice a clearer sound on my most expensive cable vs the cable my Oriveti NP came with. That said i didn't notice any difference between the $200 cable and the $20 BGVP 5n 4 core i picked up on Ali.
> 
> I understand the difference is impedance, with thicker, more pure cables allowing current to flow easier, obviously there's a point of diminishing returns somewhere if a $20 cable can sound as good as a $200 (and be far less annoying handling wise). Cavet: i realise i have a very small sample size.
> 
> ...


Cables are one of those things where improvements just fall off a cliff at a certain point. I expect that point to be in the $150-200 range for 16 core single crystal litz silver cables. 

Cable sellers asking for more are just pocketing the rest or spending the money on very very small improvements from there on. I'm not sure about the newer teflon/graphene cables but as far as normal cables go $200 is the edge of the cliff.


----------



## courierdriver

Just wanted to throw something out there with regards to the KBEAR RHYME cable that might be important to some people. Aside from the fact that they're gelling great with my new CCA C10 PRO, the chin slider is the best I've ever experienced on a cable. For those who don't care; I respectfully ask that you don't bother commenting. But for those who need a cable to have a properly functioning chin slider, this is the snuggest slider that actually stays in place. It requires some force to move it up and down the cable, which is a good thing. I highly rec this cable for its slider, especially for band musicians that may run the cable behind their head for onstage performances. For those of us who like or need our iems to stay seated while moving about, this slider works great and stays put.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

I find the ISN C16 cable to work well with my SE535.


----------



## PowerCycles (Sep 20, 2020)

Hi! I'm in the market for a *2-pin Pure Silver Cable* which I will use on my CIEM.

My budget is around $50 only. What would you guys recommend?

*Edit:*

This is what's in my list so far.
1) TRN T3 (8 core) - $26
2) KBEAR Limpid (4 core) - $23
3) NICEHCK LitzPS (4 core) - $19
_4) -Removed-_


Which one do you think is the best among these?


----------



## RikudouGoku

PowerCycles said:


> Hi! I'm in the market for a *2-pin Pure Silver Cable* which I will use on my CIEM.
> 
> My budget is around $50 only. What would you guys recommend?
> 
> ...


FIY: The limpid and the LitzPS are identical, so pick the one you prefer in terms of looks.


----------



## Poganin

PowerCycles said:


> Hi! I'm in the market for a *2-pin Pure Silver Cable* which I will use on my CIEM.
> 
> My budget is around $50 only. What would you guys recommend?
> 
> ...


It's forbidden to mention brand no. 4 on this forum, so you should probably remove that option or obscure the brand name in a way that doesn't state it specifically but leaves it obvious what you mean.
I'd pick option 2 or 3. I bought a few of the TRN T3 cables and found them to be 110 cm long instead of the usual 120 cm. That 10 cm makes a difference! And don't let anybody tell you otherwise.


----------



## PowerCycles (Sep 20, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> FIY: The limpid and the LitzPS are identical, so pick the one you prefer in terms of looks.



Ohh, where can I find that info? I prefer the LitzPS looks by a huge margin. Good thing it's cheaper.



Poganin said:


> It's forbidden to mention brand no. 4 on this forum, so you should probably remove that option or obscure the brand name in a way that doesn't state it specifically but leaves it obvious what you mean.
> I'd pick option 2 or 3. I bought a few of the TRN T3 cables and found them to be 110 cm long instead of the usual 120 cm. That 10 cm makes a difference! And don't let anybody tell you otherwise.



I've removed it. What's with them being forbidden in this forum? That's what I noticed too with TRN T3. They have an unusual length and that extra 10cm is crucial if you are tall.


Based on your recommendations I think I'm gonna go with LitzPS. Thank you for the recos.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PowerCycles said:


> Ohh, where can I find that info? I prefer the LitzPS looks by a huge margin. Good thing it's cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on what Dsnuts said and my own measurements of the Limpid/LitzPS cables.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-324#post-15850842
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-318#post-15825082




Banned sellers/brands list: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342


----------



## PowerCycles (Sep 20, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Based on what Dsnuts said and my own measurements of the Limpid/LitzPS cables.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-324#post-15850842
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-318#post-15825082



Great review! Okay I think I'm switching to Limpid now because of this new information. Good thing I did my homework before I pull the trigger.

I know this might be too much to ask given the price tag but do you think this is a true pure silver cable? Call it placebo but I really liked what I had heard when I tried a silver cable.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PowerCycles said:


> Great review! Okay I think I'm switching to Limpid now because of this new information. Good thing I did my homework before I pull the trigger.
> 
> I know this might be too much to ask given the price tag but do you think this is a true pure silver cable? Call it placebo but I really liked what I had heard when I tried a silver cable.


Well the only other pure silver cable I have is cable 173 and that is much cleaner and measures lower. So I can't 100% confirm if it really is pure silver on the limpid/litzps. 

But from what Slater has said, I do think they are real.


----------



## seanwee

Can anyone tell me the tale of why that cable brand got banned? PM if you're more comfortable with that.


----------



## PowerCycles (Sep 20, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Well the only other pure silver cable I have is cable 173 and that is much cleaner and measures lower. So I can't 100% confirm if it really is pure silver on the limpid/litzps.
> 
> But from what Slater has said, I do think they are real.




I didn't see the NiceCHK certificate posted by Dsnuts not until I switched to desktop and read the thread again.

They may be identical like you've mentioned but with that proof of being pure silver, I pulled the trigger on NiceHCK LitzPS.

You've been really helpful. Thank you


----------



## RikudouGoku

PowerCycles said:


> I didn't see the NiceCHK certificate posted by Dsnuts not until I switched to desktop and read the thread again.
> 
> They may be identical like you've mentioned but with that proof of being pure silver, I pulled the trigger on NiceHCK Litzps.
> 
> You've been really helpful. Thank you


Np, hope you like it!


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 20, 2020)

I posted the silver certification. I have both cables as well. They are the same cables but rebranded for each company. The amount of material is not much. I don't know if you can have any less material without the cable being frail. But the benefit is both these cables are something like 99.998% pure silver. 

I have many other silver cables and there is no mistaking how silver sounds on your IEMs and from my own testing I can confirm both of these are pure silver cables. Pure silver cables are great to have for earphones that need some tightening for bass and add some much needed clarity and detail. They won't magically transform your earphone but they will give it a cleaner sound. Silver does not match well with earphones that already have a lot of detail, for earphones like that go with a nice copper cable.


----------



## IEMusic (Sep 20, 2020)

Which is better the Yy 4 core 5N UPOCC Single Crystal Copper Cable or the KBEAR 4 Core 5N UPOCC OCC Copper Litz Cable?  Just a little over a $10 difference when on sale.  Looks wise, the KBEAR is nicer, and lets face it, looks are part of cable choice.


----------



## tgx78

IEMusic said:


> Which is better the Yy 4 core 5N UPOCC Single Crystal Copper Cable or the KBEAR 4 Core 5N UPOCC OCC Copper Litz Cable?  Just a little over a $10 difference when on sale.  Looks wise, the KBEAR is nicer, and lets face it, looks are part of cable choice.






Is this the one? KBEAR also claim their Rhyme cable as UPOCC which I doubt.
I personally think YY cable looks bit better so I am going to grab few tonight.


----------



## Dsnuts

It looks nicer but that nylon covering causes noise when you rub it or touch it. They are duping PW cables it looks like. Yy cables arent prone to noise at all.


----------



## tgx78 (Sep 20, 2020)

Not sure magnetic conduction is feasible with the earphones or not, but I hope these guys someday make something for our headphones/earphones.
I had one of their RCA interconnect cable and it was incredibly awesome for my magnepan system.


----------



## IEMusic

tgx78 said:


> Is this the one? KBEAR also claim their Rhyme cable as UPOCC which I doubt.
> I personally think YY cable looks bit better so I am going to grab few tonight.


Yes, that one.  I should actually clarify, the black cables are nicer looking for certain IEMs.  The Yy copper cables are very nice looking too.



Dsnuts said:


> It looks nicer but that nylon covering causes noise when you rub it or touch it. They are duping PW cables it looks like. Yy cables arent prone to noise at all.


Good to know, thanks.  I’m definitely getting some of those Yy cables.  I’m probably going to use one for my Tea.


----------



## seanwee

Dsnuts said:


> I posted the silver certification. I have both cables as well. They are the same cables but rebranded for each company. The amount of material is not much. I don't know if you can have any less material without the cable being frail. But the benefit is both these cables are something like 99.998% pure silver.
> 
> I have many other silver cables and there is no mistaking how silver sounds on your IEMs and from my own testing I can confirm both of these are pure silver cables. Pure silver cables are great to have for earphones that need some tightening for bass and add some much needed clarity and detail. They won't magically transform your earphone but they will give it a cleaner sound. *Silver does not match well with earphones that already have a lot of detail*, for earphones like that go with a nice copper cable.


On the contrary i think it *Enhances *an already detailed earphone. I think what you're trying to say is that it does not match with earphones that already have a brighter/more sibilant sound.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 20, 2020)

It will come down to a persons sound preference as silver enhances detail in any ear phone it is attached to. I know some folks like silver on a more detailed earphones. But generally silver on something that is already detailed for me anyways is a bit fatiguing, sounds more clinical than it has to be. A good copper cable counters that so that is what I end up using. 

I noticed with some silver earphone combinations it can actually make a non sibilant earphone actually sound sibilant so it really depends on how a given earphone will do with silver. Worth having a few different types of cables to match up.

Throwing a silver cable on the EE Zeus is gonna get you a healthy slice of ear fatigue pie. Don't know if there is anyone that can take 10 minutes of music with this combo. Add the ISN CU4 in the mix. A thick 4 core crystal copper cable. Now we are talking. Smoother with better body of sound and adds a musical flavoring that never existed from the stock cable. Can listen all day with this combo. This is a prime example of what I am talking about. I don't know a single person that ends up using silver on the Zeus. If so that person must have some hearing loss and want as much detail as possible.


----------



## Melliflow (Sep 20, 2020)

Haven't had too much issues with microphonics on the KBEAR nylon cables, but definitely is there the closer the contact point on the wire is to the IEM.

Still having slowly getting more accustomed to the difference in sound depending on my pairings but I can confirm that the two different KBEAR nylon UPOCC cables I got do have an ever so slight difference in sound, but it's quite minimal. Should be posting more about the cables within the next few days.

I'll be picking up the YY UPOCC to hopefully get a better comparison between it and the two KBEAR nylon cables. Unfortunately, I don't have much of a reference point for how UPOCC change perceived sonic properties other than my Dunu DUW02 cable which should be somewhat similar from what I've read so far.


----------



## IEMusic

Melliflow said:


> Haven't had too much issues with microphonics on the KBEAR nylon cables, but definitely is there the closer the contact point on the wire is to the IEM.
> 
> Still having slowly getting more accustomed to the difference in sound depending on my pairings but I can confirm that the two different KBEAR nylon UPOCC cables I got do have an ever so slight difference in sound, but it's quite minimal. Should be posting more about the cables within the next few days.
> 
> I'll be picking up the YY UPOCC to hopefully get a better comparison between it and the two KBEAR nylon cables. Unfortunately, I don't have much of a reference point for how UPOCC change perceived sonic properties other than my Dunu DUW02 cable which should be somewhat similar from what I've read so far.


Please correct me if I’m wrong.  With the KBEAR nylon cables there is a 4 core UPOCC copper cable, and 2 core UPOCC copper cable, and a 4 core UPOCC/silver cable.  Is there any significant difference between the all-copper 2 core vs 4 core cables?


----------



## CobraMan

seanwee said:


> Can anyone tell me the tale of why that cable brand got banned? PM if you're more comfortable with that.


Slater has a link to the information in his signature - here it is for your convenience:  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Melliflow

IEMusic said:


> Please correct me if I’m wrong.  With the KBEAR nylon cables there is a 4 core UPOCC copper cable, and 2 core UPOCC copper cable, and a 4 core UPOCC/silver cable.  Is there any significant difference between the all-copper 2 core vs 4 core cables?



From the looks of it, there's just the 4 core UPOCC copper cable, and 2 core UPOCC copper KBEAR cable. I've been a bit confused with the conflicting product description from their official AliExpress store vs other vendors, plus speaking with support and the KBEAR rep that runs their FB page.

The 4 core UPOCC copper KBEAR cable based on what I'm hearing seems to match closer to what a silver plated UPOCC would change sonically, which happens to cross-check well NICEHCK's C4-1 cable from what I've read. Retains similar perceived bass depth/warmth with the little added shimmer in the mids and treble that's more noticeable with the 4 core UPOCC copper KBEAR cable that's not advertised as their silver plated version on other vendors. Their 2 core UPOCC copper KBEAR cable seems to be the equivalent to NICEHCK's Blocc cable based on what I've heard versus what I've read about it from Dsnut's review of the NiceHCK Blocc cable. 

Quite a mix up on KBEAR's end honestly if this happens to be the case. Hopefully I can have a more solid confirmation after receiving the YY UPOCC cable to compare them.


----------



## PowerCycles

Dsnuts said:


> I have many other silver cables and there is no mistaking how silver sounds on your IEMs and from my own testing I can confirm both of these are pure silver cables. Pure silver cables are great to have for earphones that need some tightening for bass and add some much needed clarity and detail. They won't magically transform your earphone but they will give it a cleaner sound. Silver does not match well with earphones that already have a lot of detail, for earphones like that go with a nice copper cable.



Thanks for the confirmation. I totally agree with you on this because this has been my experience with all the silver cables I've tried.


----------



## cenizas

Cross posted from the nf audio thread, some impressions of the yy 5n upocc, it's excellent, great ergonomics too:

Finally this cable is getting acknowledged, mentioned it on the budget cable thread a bunch of times but it flew under the radar. This is probably the cheapest upocc cable you can get and even if it's not upocc the performance is extremely close to true upocc. You get all the upocc goodness, pitch black background, excellent clarity, imaging and staging. This to me is the easily best cable under $50usd (on sale) and can comfortably rumble with coppers all the way up to the $150-$200 range from the best brands like eletech, effect, toxic, dhc, plussound etc. You get at the very least 95+% of those top coppers and honestly I feel like that last ~5% might just be placebo, giving more credence to the more expensive cables, it's extremely close. This 5n upocc from yy is an absolute steal, might very well top my list for best value cable overall. Already own 2 and will be getting more the next sale.


----------



## Makahl

Do you guys know good MMCX cables without the ear hook? That's an issue for us wearing the IEM wire-down. I see some cables from ISN are hookless but they're too thick for my usage. 

I could trim off the hook from the TRN T4 cable using some nail scissors:






But I'd like to avoid this hassle, any wrong move and it's game over, lol.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FIY: It seems that if you ask the TRN store on aliexpress, you can request the T3 cable to be made in 4.4mm balanced!

I am ordering 2 sets.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Just bought a Fiio LC 3.5C cable from Amazon for use with my BTR5 and Shure se846 IEMs.   I love the cable, but I haven't done a comparison of the sound to see if it makes any difference.  What I can say is that I really like the cable because it is so much more comfortable and easy to use than the stock cable.    It does hold its form nicely so I can loop it around my ear without any problem.   Before I got them, I read a review that said they didn't hold their form well.  Perhaps they improved the cable since it was first released.


----------



## vulkarie

Anyone knew about TRN T3 pure silver 4N cable? Looks interesting considering it uses all silver (not silver plated) and its cheap


----------



## Poganin

vulkarie said:


> Anyone knew about TRN T3 pure silver 4N cable? Looks interesting considering it uses all silver (not silver plated) and its cheap


I have a few of those, but I'm not very happy with them. For one, they are 110 cm long instead of the usual 120 cm. And secondly, their connectors aren't very good. The outer shell of the 2-pin connectors slides down easily when you need to exert some force to slot the connector into the IEM, thus shortening the distance how deeply you can put the connector in the socket. And then it takes some fiddling to slide the shell back up the connector.


----------



## Fat Larry (Sep 21, 2020)

Can anyone compare the yy upocc 4 core, to the Kbear rhyme? They're both claiming to be the same thing but the rhyme is half the price? Anyone done measurements for these?

Also the yy 16 core look to be the same cables as the kbear 16 core, is that the case? Do these compare to the 4 core upocc cables as far as sound and resistance goes? They're all super cheap at the moment and i'll pick up at least one. Just hard to figure which if i only want to try one of them.

Also can i be the probably hundredth person to cry at all the bs that goes into cable marketing and colours the specifications..?? Like which cores are they talking about.. it changes from cable to cable!! Wire cores? Cable cores????? Stick to the wire specs, purity (and stop fudging it..) and thickness ***.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Fat Larry said:


> Can anyone compare the yy upocc 4 core, to the Kbear rhyme? They're both claiming to be the same thing but the rhyme is half the price? Anyone done measurements for these?
> 
> Also the yy 16 core look to be the same cables as the kbear 16 core, is that the case? Do these compare to the 4 core upocc cables as far as sound and resistance goes? They're all super cheap at the moment and i'll pick up at least one. Just hard to figure which if i only want to try one of them.
> 
> Also can i be the probably hundredth person to cry at all the bs that goes into cable marketing and colours the specifications..?? Like which cores are they talking about.. it changes from cable to cable!! Wire cores? Cable cores????? Stick to the wire specs, purity (and stop fudging it..) and thickness ***.


No simple measurement would confirm or disprove "upocc".
The resistance is just inversely proportional to the cable cross-section area.
So get what you like and imagine what you like, aspire, dream of for your "upocc" cable to be - a wide stage, accentuated highs, improved resolution, celestial lightness.

In absence of any measurements showing the difference between good cables of the same resistance, be it silver, upocc, gold, "graphene-coated" alloys (while the measurement rigs are now out there and they can show real differences for effective modding, etc) - it is everyone's game of claims!

After all, coat hanger wires were found to be preferred in one of the blind testing of audiophile cables. One can only imagine what special properties of those shiny galvanized low-carbon steel wires are compared to just so old-school copper and silver


----------



## Fat Larry

PhonoPhi said:


> No simple measurement would confirm or disprove "upocc".
> The resistance is just inversely proportional to the cable cross-section area.
> So get what you like and imagine what you like, aspire, dream of for your "upocc" cable to be - a wide stage, accentuated highs, improved resolution, celestial lightness.
> 
> ...



Lol'd  Sounds like wine professionals. 

You know what the worst part is? My mind is so focused on bang for $$ it's telling me i need to get the most expensive one of those that i mentioned as it'll compete way above its price bracket :/


----------



## IEMusic

That’s why I factor in aesthetics with my cable choices.  If I hear no difference, and least it looks good, no big deal.  I also pretty much limit my cable expenditures to $50, that’s why I frequent this thread.


----------



## vulkarie

Poganin said:


> I have a few of those, but I'm not very happy with them. For one, they are 110 cm long instead of the usual 120 cm. And secondly, their connectors aren't very good. The outer shell of the 2-pin connectors slides down easily when you need to exert some force to slot the connector into the IEM, thus shortening the distance how deeply you can put the connector in the socket. And then it takes some fiddling to slide the shell back up the connector.


How about the mmcx version? i'm interested to paired it with the sony ier-m9, does it change the sound signature like a lot people said? maybe makes it more bright? the shortened of cable is fine for me


----------



## IEMusic

vulkarie said:


> How about the mmcx version? i'm interested to paired it with the sony ier-m9, does it change the sound signature like a lot people said? maybe makes it more bright? the shortened of cable is fine for me


I like the TRN T3 cable.  I have 3 of them.  They are shorter, but I haven’t had a problem with them so far.  I like how they make the se846 sound, but I had some problems with the MMCX connection on my left earpiece.  It think it’s a combination of that IEM and the cable, rather than either truly being defective.  2 different T3 cables did the same thing, but all work fine in other situations.

You could also get the NiceHCK 4 core silver litz cable or the KBEAR limpid silver cable.


----------



## vulkarie (Sep 21, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> You could also get the NiceHCK 4 core silver litz cable or the KBEAR limpid silver cable.


Are those 2 also use pure silver material like the trn t3 does? Which one is the best out of the three (for mmcx)? Do these cable have resistant toward oxydation?


----------



## IEMusic

vulkarie said:


> Are those 2 also use pure silver material like the trn t3 does? Which one is the best out of the three (for mmcx)? Do these cable have resistant toward oxydation?


The NiceHCK and KBEAR are essentially the same.  So far, I haven‘t had any issues with the TRN or NiceHCK.  The T3 is 8 cores and is a thicker cable overall, but I like the sound and feel of both of them.


----------



## dharmasteve (Sep 22, 2020)

jeejack said:


> And what do you prefer copper or silver?





PhonoPhi said:


> No simple measurement would confirm or disprove "upocc".
> The resistance is just inversely proportional to the cable cross-section area.
> So get what you like and imagine what you like, aspire, dream of for your "upocc" cable to be - a wide stage, accentuated highs, improved resolution, celestial lightness.
> 
> ...


People can hear the diffence between copper and silver cables. The use of one experiment to prove that people can't tell the diffence between coathangers and cables is as scientific as my bum. In reality yours is more of an opinion than those who hear differences. Go on the 1000 dollar cable thread and shout the same thing Mr O'Cynic. All friendly.  offered to you and your pseudo 'scientific' cronies. Train your mind, maybe it is weak.  offered, still being friendly. We need a team to stand up to the CYNICS. C'mon @IEMusic. This is war. So back to sleep again. It's the middle of the night in London....only went for a pee.


----------



## superuser1

Did anyone get this cable?


----------



## JEHL

dharmasteve said:


> People can hear the diffence between copper and silver cables. The use of one experiment to prove that people can't tell the diffence between coathangers and cables is as scientific as my bum. In reality yours is more of an opinion than those who hear differences. Go on the 1000 dollar cable thread and shout the same thing Mr O'Cynic. All friendly.  offered to you and your pseudo 'scientific' cronies. Train your mind, maybe it is weak.  offered, still being friendly. We need a team to stand up to the CYNICS. C'mon @IEMusic. This is war. So back to sleep again. It's the middle of the night in London....only went for a pee.


Not entirely sure how to feel about this considering is thanks to Slater that I found that article...


----------



## chinmie

I've tested cables above 1K price..but seeing how people responded to this matter, i better keep my conclusions to myself


----------



## dharmasteve

chinmie said:


> I've tested cables above 1K price..but seeing how people responded to this matter, i better keep my conclusions to myself



Mine is very simple. NiceHCK Silver Litz sounds different to various copper cables, including  ISN copper cables when used on Blon 03.


----------



## seanwee (Sep 22, 2020)

chinmie said:


> I've tested cables above 1K price..but seeing how people responded to this matter, i better keep my conclusions to myself


Your opinion is your own, don't let anyone change that. There will always be supporters and naysayers.

I for one would love to hear your opinion and what conclusions you came to.


----------



## Slater (Sep 22, 2020)

seanwee said:


> Your opinion is your own, don't let anyone change that. There will always be supporters and naysayers.
> 
> I for one would love to hear your opinion and what conclusions you came to.


----------



## Fat Larry (Sep 22, 2020)

chinmie said:


> I've tested cables above 1K price..but seeing how people responded to this matter, i better keep my conclusions to myself




Please don't, i'm also interested and we're running out of pop corn...


----------



## chinmie

seanwee said:


> Your opinion is your own, don't let anyone change that. There will always be supporters and naysayers.
> 
> I for one would love to hear your opinion and what conclusions you came to.



true, and i did mention my findings regarding cables a couple of times in the past, but like you said, there will always be polar opposite group of opinions about it, and nothing that the other side said will be heard, let alone change their views anyway, so i think it's best to let both sides be happy with their views   



Fat Larry said:


> Please don't, i'm also interested and we're running out of pop corn...



looks like selling popcorn is quite profitable now.. 

hold up a minute, let me set up shop


----------



## PhonoPhi

dharmasteve said:


> Mine is very simple. NiceHCK Silver Litz sounds different to various copper cables, including  ISN copper cables when used on Blon 03.


For me, my blue cables are the best - crisp, ethereal, shimmering, the stage is cozy and massive at the same time.
And then composite grey/silver/blue KBear cable is so aesthetically pleasing for me that I ordered more of them yesterday.

(Both NiceHCK Litz and KBear limpid pure silver are higher resistance cables due to having less conductors, so they work more limitedly, at least for me, I do love the idea of pure silver, always wanted one, got recently those more affordable three  - no sound advantages to my ears)


----------



## Fat Larry

chinmie said:


> true, and i did mention my findings regarding cables a couple of times in the past, but like you said, there will always be polar opposite group of opinions about it, and nothing that the other side said will be heard, let alone change their views anyway, so i think it's best to let both sides be happy with their views
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non non non, don't make me go searching or start making profits by leaving people hanging.... I'm genuinely curious.

Look i'll start, i'm in the "I have noticed a difference in sound between some cables" camp but have a very small sample size, so if you've tried silly money / i have more money than sense cables i'd curious to know how they go for headphones. 

Now you


----------



## Fat Larry

PhonoPhi said:


> For me, my blue cables are the best - crisp, ethereal, shimmering, the stage is cozy and massive at the same time.
> And then composite grey/silver/blue KBear cable is so aesthetically pleasing for me that I ordered more of them yesterday.
> 
> (Both NiceHCK Litz and KBear limpid pure silver are higher resistance cables due to having less conductors, so they work more limitedly, at least for me, I do love the idea of pure silver, always wanted one, got recently those more affordable three  - no sound advantages to my ears)




If you want pure silver do it soon. Silver is likely to become increasingly expensive in the coming months/years.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> For me, my blue cables are the best - crisp, ethereal, shimmering, the stage is cozy and massive at the same time.
> And then composite grey/silver/blue KBear cable is so aesthetically pleasing for me that I ordered more of them yesterday.
> 
> (Both NiceHCK Litz and KBear limpid pure silver are higher resistance cables due to having less conductors, so they work more limitedly, at least for me, I do love the idea of pure silver, always wanted one, got recently those more affordable three  - no sound advantages to my ears)





The composite Kbear cable, is it this one?

I always wondered how they make that blue or colors other than copper/silver. Is it just paint? If so do they chip?


----------



## PhonoPhi

Fat Larry said:


> If you want pure silver do it soon. Silver is likely to become increasingly expensive in the coming months/years.


I alreadt got TRN T3, and those of KBear and NiceHCK.
In the last 2, the mass of silver is under 2 grams, not the main factor in cost. As long as the wire started to be mass produced - a reasonable supply will be there.


----------



## seanwee

RikudouGoku said:


> The composite Kbear cable, is it this one?
> 
> I always wondered how they make that blue or colors other than copper/silver. Is it just paint? If so do they chip?


Blue cable sleve perhaps


----------



## chinmie (Sep 22, 2020)

Fat Larry said:


> Non non non, don't make me go searching or start making profits by leaving people hanging.... I'm genuinely curious.
> 
> Look i'll start, i'm in the "I have noticed a difference in sound between some cables" camp but have a very small sample size, so if you've tried silly money / i have more money than sense cables i'd curious to know how they go for headphones.
> 
> Now you



i ran out of popcorn, so i guess i owe you and @seanwee at least a bit of an answer... don't want to trouble you to search for my mere trinket of opinion 

to summarize, the only correlation of sound /EQ changes from cables are from size differences (thickness, number of braids, etc that affect the size). so it all comes down to (correct me if I'm wrong) resistance or impedance? 

i haven't found correlation of wire materials to difference of sound... yet.. because i can't conclude that material makes a difference if i can't find and test two cables (lets say one copper and one silver) that have the same length, thickness, number of braids, same connectors, same soldering methods, etc. 

and no.. price have no correlation to sound improvement in my findings. slight EQ differences reverts back to differences in size before


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 22, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> The composite Kbear cable, is it this one?
> 
> I always wondered how they make that blue or colors other than copper/silver. Is it just paint? If so do they chip?


Yes, my favorite (and happy or sad to say - I got  more or less all the color variations of those 16-core cables at ~$20)

The colour is in plastic insulation of the wires - so no chipping, and the colour does not fade much in my experience.
KBear cables are especially nice,  those guys really seem to go an extra step (as in what their "KB" stands from Chinese, right)

Now, for the plastic insulation and "hearing things": some (if not most) of those "copper" cables are in fact plated (SPC mostly, copper needs to be protected from oxidation) wires in a copper- colored insulation.
If you look carefully, it can be noticed through some insulation defects, where it is less coloured, and then some audiophiles hear the convincing  difference between "pure copper" and SPC - that is one of many hilarious experiences in this hobby.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> Now, for the plastic insulation and "hearing things": some (if not most) of those "copper" cables are in fact plated (SPC mostly, copper needs to be protected from oxidation) wires in a copper- colored insulation.
> If you look carefully, it can be noticed through some insulation defects, where it is less coloured, and then some audiophiles hear the convincing  difference between "pure copper" and SPC - that is one of many hilarious experiences in this hobby.


----------



## dharmasteve (Sep 22, 2020)

A


----------



## dharmasteve

PhonoPhi said:


> For me, my blue cables are the best - crisp, ethereal, shimmering, the stage is cozy and massive at the same time.
> And then composite grey/silver/blue KBear cable is so aesthetically pleasing for me that I ordered more of them yesterday.
> 
> (Both NiceHCK Litz and KBear limpid pure silver are higher resistance cables due to having less conductors, so they work more limitedly, at least for me, I do love the idea of pure silver, always wanted one, got recently those more affordable three  - no sound advantages to my ears)





PhonoPhi said:


> Yes, my favorite (and happy or sad to say - I got  more or less all the color variations of those 16-core cables at ~$20)
> 
> The colour is in plastic insulation of the wires - so no chipping, and the colour does not fade much in my experience.
> KBear cables are especially nice,  those guys really seem to go an extra step (as in what their "KB" stands from Chinese, right)
> ...


You are being silly. The people who believe they hear a difference really think they hear the difference. You can't hear it and think they are deluded or it's a placebo. But at least don't lessen their views................. because THEY might be right. You though are entitled to believe what you want.


----------



## PhonoPhi

dharmasteve said:


> You are being silly. The people who believe they hear a difference really think they hear the difference. You can't hear it and think they are deluded or it's a placebo. But at least don't lessen their views................. because THEY might be right. You though are entitled to believe what you want.


I hear the difference between blue and yellow cables (when I beleive in it, that is an psychoacoustic effect).
How can you claim that my beliefs are silly compared to other beliefs out there?
What would be the ground for the claims? To talk about "placebo" - you need to bite a bullet of controlled tests, and that is science, where results should be reproducible to be claimed, and people take responsibility!


----------



## seanwee

chinmie said:


> i ran out of popcorn, so i guess i owe you and @seanwee at least a bit of an answer... don't want to trouble you to search for my mere trinket of opinion
> 
> to summarize, the only correlation of sound changes from cables are from size differences (thickness, number of braids, etc that affect the size). i haven't found correlation of wire material


That makes the most logical sense. Thicker and shorter is always better when it comes to resistance. I should know, being an engineer.

That said, I am of the opinion that different materials do have their own sound, at least they are made to be so by cable manufacturers. One thing many people fail to do when comparing cables is to match the spl when using different cables as the cable with lower resistance will always sound clearer/brighter due to it simply being louder.

Superconductors anyone?


----------



## dharmasteve (Sep 22, 2020)

PhonoPhi said:


> I hear the difference between blue and yellow cables (when I beleive in it, that is an psychoacoustic effect).
> How can you claim that my beliefs are silly compared to other beliefs out there?
> What would be the ground for the claims? To talk about "placebo" - you need to bite a bullet of controlled tests, and that is science, where results should be reproducible to be claimed, and people take responsibility!


Once again, those who practice 'noticing'.....mindfullness/vipassana/concentration meditations, train themselves to hear/notice what you can't. If you haven't trained yourself don't doubt others have not....and some may naturally have good noticing and concentration. But that's OK, but at least take on that you maybe just can't hear differences and others can. .


----------



## Fat Larry

chinmie said:


> i ran out of popcorn, so i guess i owe you and @seanwee at least a bit of an answer... don't want to trouble you to search for my mere trinket of opinion
> 
> to summarize, the only correlation of sound /EQ changes from cables are from size differences (thickness, number of braids, etc that affect the size). so it all comes down to (correct me if I'm wrong) resistance or impedance?
> 
> ...




Ok, i can see now why you didn't want to tap this hornets nest... 

Your experience and and opinion are very much aligned with mine which is nice. 

That said I haven't tried pure silver cables.

I read years ago, when i was looking for speaker cable, that over distances  around what the average hifi system would be installed at, anything beyond a decent pure copper wouldn't make any difference but that over longer distances, i believe into the 10s of meters, things did change a lot depending on the cables. 

Can't really remember it very well, i bought four meters of silver plated speaker wire which sounded good, and forgot about the subject.


----------



## chinmie

seanwee said:


> That makes the most logical sense. Thicker and shorter is always better when it comes to resistance. I should know, being an engineer.
> 
> That said, I am of the opinion that different materials do have their own sound, at least they are made to be so by cable manufacturers. One thing many people fail to do when comparing cables is to match the spl when using different cables as the cable with lower resistance will always sound clearer/brighter due to it simply being louder.
> 
> Superconductors anyone?



did you mean thicker and shorter cable have better resistance means smaller impedance? forgive me if it sounds like I'm asking something obvious, but i really get mixed up in this terms   

all i know from testing, that slimmer cables have similar effect to using higher impedance adapter, so i concluded that thicker cables have smaller impedance

i did have have instances once, testing connector cables and found that the less bassy sounding one was silver...but can't rule it out yet, because that silver cable is thinner


----------



## PhonoPhi

chinmie said:


> did you mean thicker and shorter cable have better resistance means smaller impedance? forgive me if it sounds like I'm asking something obvious, but i really get mixed up in this terms
> 
> all i know from testing, that slimmer cables have similar effect to using higher impedance adapter, so i concluded that thicker cables have smaller impedance
> 
> i did have have instances once, testing connector cables and found that the less bassy sounding one was silver...but can't rule it out yet, because that silver cable is thinner


Thicker and shorter are better (lower resistance).
Think as for the water flow being less restricted and easier.


----------



## PhonoPhi

dharmasteve said:


> Once again, those who practice 'noticing'.....mindfullness/vipassana/concentration meditations, train themselves to hear/notice what you can't. If you haven't trained yourself don't doubt others have not....and some may naturally have good noticing and concentration. But that's OK, but at least take on that you maybe just can't hear differences and others can. .


Until proven in blind tests, those claims are cheaper than stock cables and as tangly for the minds


----------



## dharmasteve

PhonoPhi said:


> Until proven in blind tests, those claims are cheaper than stock cables and as tangly for the minds


I'll tell that to all the Lamas and meditation teachers I know. You are wrong. Very wrong. I hope you develop your brain capabilities as you age.  not trying to offend you....accept you can't hear it.


----------



## chinmie

PhonoPhi said:


> Until proven in blind tests, those claims are cheaper than stock cables and as tangly for the minds



Hey! don't diss those high resistance cheap stock cables! 


they work wonders on thinning out midbass heavy DD IEMs, and brings out the trebles on BAs


----------



## seanwee (Sep 22, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> Once again, those who practice 'noticing'.....mindfullness/vipassana/concentration meditations, train themselves to hear/notice what you can't. If you haven't trained yourself don't doubt others have not....and some may naturally have good noticing and concentration. But that's OK, but at least take on that you maybe just can't hear differences and others can. .





PhonoPhi said:


> Until proven in blind tests, those claims are cheaper than stock cables and as tangly for the minds



About that, I some experience to share. Its not about having good hearing as much as knowing what to listen for. On some songs the differences are just simply unnoticeable.

If you think comparing cables is hard try differentiating digital filters. Ie fast roll off vs short delay fast roll off. Direct A/Bing doesn't work anymore when the differences get so small.

The trick to noticing extremely small differences is to get used to how a few songs sound for a few days, and then when you switch, the changes will be much more noticeable. But once you get used to the new sound, you'll be hard pressed to notice the difference again.

In my opinion if I have to resort to such tricks to even notice a difference its safe to say they are close enough to be indistinguishable.



chinmie said:


> did you mean thicker and shorter cable have better resistance means smaller impedance? forgive me if it sounds like I'm asking something obvious, but i really get mixed up in this terms


Yes, shorter and thicker = lower resistance.



Fat Larry said:


> Ok, i can see now why you didn't want to tap this hornets nest...


Classic Head-fi debates. My favourite


----------



## PhonoPhi

dharmasteve said:


> I'll tell that to all the Lamas and meditation teachers I know. You are wrong. Very wrong. I hope you develop your brain capabilities as you age.  not trying to offend you....accept you can't hear it.


You seem to completely digress from the business (people pay their money) of cables to the spiritual realms, for which I can only say it is seriously surprising to witness such unusual juxtaposition of "spiritual" and "material consumerism" exhibited...


----------



## PhonoPhi

chinmie said:


> Hey! don't diss those high resistance cheap stock cables!
> 
> 
> they work wonders on thinning out midbass heavy DD IEMs, and brings out the trebles on BAs


So true!!
My cable journey started with AS10 that is quite unusual in stock cable accentuating  lows and warmth, which at that moment I cherished (I still sneak in the stock cable into AS10 to relive these experiences )


----------



## dharmasteve

PhonoPhi said:


> You seem to completely digress from the business (people pay their money) of cables to the spiritual realms, for which I can only say it is seriously surprising to witness such unusual juxtaposition of "spiritual" and "material consumerism" exhibited...


I tried to be polite. Now you hide behind derogatory statements. Because we were on a 'CABLE' thread I spoke up for cables. I'd rather leave this now as I can see where you are going with it. Finished...it's all yours.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Alright guys lets calm down and drop that discussion lol.

To get this back on track, how likely is it that we will see a cable that uses the copper in the Faaeal Litz copper cable together with the TRN T3 silver cable?
Both are low measuring and pretty cheap, so that would be an awesome budget hybrid (copper/pure silver) cable.

Since as far as I am aware, there arent many hybrids like that in the budget range?


----------



## chinmie

seanwee said:


> Yes, shorter and thicker = lower resistance.



thanks (and @PhonoPhi  too) for clearing this for me 




seanwee said:


> If you think comparing cables is hard try differentiating digital filters. Ie fast roll off vs short delay fast roll off. Direct A/Bing doesn't work anymore when the differences get so small.



yes, on cables i can at least be sure about myself, but on digital filter, i self doubted my findings a couple of times that i ended up not bothering about the small difference. i usually just set them to sharp delay slow roll off, because i "feel" it gives the fastest attack and better sustain


----------



## seanwee

chinmie said:


> yes, on cables i can at least be sure about myself, but on digital filter, i self doubted my findings a couple of times that i ended up not bothering about the small difference. i usually just set them to sharp delay slow roll off, because i "feel" it gives the fastest attack and better sustain


Yes, its actually the newest and most accurate filter of the bunch. I settled on short delay fast roll off because of its larger percieved soundstage.


----------



## chinmie

Fat Larry said:


> Ok, i can see now why you didn't want to tap this hornets nest...
> 
> Your experience and and opinion are very much aligned with mine which is nice.
> 
> ...



yup, i myself came from a more applicative background when it comes to cables, as i used to gig as a guitarist and also as worked in a studio for recording and mixing... so cables for me, the main priorities are that they are not noisy, the jacks not crackly, and can stand the abuse for years without breaking


----------



## seanwee

chinmie said:


> yup, i myself came from a more applicative background when it comes to cables, as i used to gig as a guitarist and also as worked in a studio for recording and mixing... so cables for me, the main priorities are that they are not noisy, the jacks not crackly, and can stand the abuse for years without breaking


I'd get me some power station sized cables if possible for stationary setups since portability and flexibility is no longer a concern.


----------



## illumidata

chinmie said:


> thanks (and @PhonoPhi  too) for clearing this for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...





seanwee said:


> Yes, its actually the newest and most accurate filter of the bunch. I settled on short delay fast roll off because of its larger percieved soundstage.


I'm eternally grateful to Radsone for providing this handy visual aid to (AK) DAC filters in the ES100 app.




Without which I'd be lost.


----------



## seanwee

illumidata said:


> I'm eternally grateful to Radsone for providing this handy visual aid to (AK) DAC filters in the ES100 app.
> 
> Without which I'd be lost.


Thats only the impulse response which is just part of the story. Frequency response, noise and distortion play a big part in how the filters sound as well


----------



## IEMusic (Sep 22, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> C'mon @IEMusic. This is war.


Why are you calling me out?  Sorry, but to me, this isn’t a war.  Even if it’s a skirmish, it isn’t mine to be a part of.  I pick my battles, and it is a fool’s errand to argue certain things.  I sometimes let my opinions be made known, but ultimately I’m not so arrogant as to think anyone truly cares about my opinions.  FWIW, I have several inexpensive silver cables and just ordered some budget UPOCC cables.



IEMusic said:


> That’s why I factor in aesthetics with my cable choices. If I hear no difference, and least it looks good, no big deal. I also pretty much limit my cable expenditures to $50, that’s why I frequent this thread.


Here I was only stating that I find cable aesthetics important.  Sometimes I hear differences with different cables, sometimes I don’t.  If I don’t, I didn’t waste my money b/c I like the looks of the cable anyways, so all’s good .


----------



## dharmasteve

IEMusic said:


> Why are you calling me out?  Sorry, but to me, this isn’t a war.  Even if it’s a skirmish, it isn’t mine to be a part of.  I pick my battles, and it is a fool’s errand to argue certain things.  I sometimes let my opinions be made known, but ultimately I’m not so arrogant as to think anyone truly cares about my opinions.  FWIW, I have several inexpensive silver cables and just ordered some budget UPOCC cables.
> 
> 
> Here I was only stating that I find cable aesthetics important.  Sometimes I hear differences with different cables, sometimes I don’t.  If I don’t, I didn’t waste my money b/c I like the looks of the cable anyways, so all’s good .



You are a humour free zone eh!


----------



## IEMusic

dharmasteve said:


> You are a humour free zone eh!


Yep, nothing funny here.  

I love humor, but these “discussions” tend to always deteriorate, so I steer clear.  I also don’t joke about religion or politics with people that I’m not close to.


----------



## dharmasteve

Always a few.


----------



## vetsin

Hi guys! I was trying to figure things out myself by reading older posts but it just gets more confusing so I'll just ask for your recommendation. I have the ToneKing TO200 and I need a replacement cable. 
1. What's the best bang-for-buck cable? 
2. Which is the cheapest that you can still recommend? 
3. Which will last longer a silver or copper cable?
Thanks!


----------



## IEMusic

vetsin said:


> Hi guys! I was trying to figure things out myself by reading older posts but it just gets more confusing so I'll just ask for your recommendation. I have the ToneKing TO200 and I need a replacement cable.
> 1. What's the best bang-for-buck cable?
> 2. Which is the cheapest that you can still recommend?
> 3. Which will last longer a silver or copper cable?
> Thanks!


The KBEAR Rhyme is considered a really good solid cable.  It is on sale on Ali Express right now.  No difference in durability that I know of based on the metal of the conductor.


----------



## RikudouGoku

vetsin said:


> Hi guys! I was trying to figure things out myself by reading older posts but it just gets more confusing so I'll just ask for your recommendation. I have the ToneKing TO200 and I need a replacement cable.
> 1. What's the best bang-for-buck cable?
> 2. Which is the cheapest that you can still recommend?
> 3. Which will last longer a silver or copper cable?
> Thanks!


The Rhyme as iemusic mentioned is great, but the FAAEAL litz copper cable is actually a bit cheaper and measures lower so I would recommend that one over the rhyme. Although the rhyme is my second best cable I can recommend for value.


----------



## vetsin (Sep 22, 2020)

Thanks guys, I'll check them both.

Edit: I like the looks of the Kbear Rhyme, so I am getting that one. Thanks again!

Edit2: I already ordered but made the mistake of buying from a banned seller. The seller's name seemed familiar and there were lots of feedback so didn't have any second thoughts. Anyway, I hope I won't have any problem with this purchase.
PS I thought the manufacturer's name was K Bear 🐻.


----------



## vulkarie

PhonoPhi said:


> For me, my blue cables are the best - crisp, ethereal, shimmering, the stage is cozy and massive at the same time.


Name of the cable?


----------



## courierdriver

I just recently got the Rhyme and Limpid cables from the EE Audio store on Aliexpress. Sorry...I hope that store is not banned here on headfi. My bad if they are. In any case, I can also wholeheartedly rec the Rhyme cable. Using it on my new CCA C10 PRO and it sounds great. It's also very soft and hasn't got alot of microphonics. Chin slider is excellent too with lots of resistance, for those who require that ( I know I definitely do). I'd still like to try that Faael copper cable though. Gonna wait for 11/11 sales though before I spend any more money on cables or iems.


----------



## chinmie

courierdriver said:


> I just recently got the Rhyme and Limpid cables from the EE Audio store on Aliexpress. Sorry...I hope that store is not banned here on headfi. My bad if they are. In any case, I can also wholeheartedly rec the Rhyme cable. Using it on my new CCA C10 PRO and it sounds great. It's also very soft and hasn't got alot of microphonics. Chin slider is excellent too with lots of resistance, for those who require that ( I know I definitely do). I'd still like to try that Faael copper cable though. Gonna wait for 11/11 sales though before I spend any more money on cables or iems.



might get the Rhyme for myself.. it does look great


----------



## Vruksha

Anyone here tried these Electro acousti 6N single crystal copper 4 Core cables? Are these good?


----------



## dharmasteve (Sep 23, 2020)

Looks a bit like the Faaeal cable. Allegedly OFHC. Pure copper and not silver plated. Looks a good NiceHCK cable. Available in 4.4mm MMCX. In my experience NiceCHK are really genuine.


----------



## cenizas

dharmasteve said:


> Looks a bit like the Faaeal cable. Allegedly OFHC. Pure copper and not silver plated. Looks a good NiceHCK cable. Available in 4.4mm MMCX. In my experience NiceCHK are really genuine.


I've tried both, imo the faaeal is noticeably better. The nicehck is ok too but just sounds like a generic copper, the faaeal on the other hand punches way above its price.


----------



## JEHL

I always wondered how the hibiscus cable fare in terms of flexibility and comfort. I don't think I've seen much talk about the ease of use or comfort of over ear. As well as how you'd rate your cables based on over ear comfort (I'd assume cable down makes it less of an issue but I imagine weight matters more in this style).

While at it, I wonder how much cable weight matters.


----------



## dharmasteve

cenizas said:


> I've tried both, imo the faaeal is noticeably better. The nicehck is ok too but just sounds like a generic copper, the faaeal on the other hand punches way above its price.


That's interesting. I have a few Faaeal cables and like them a lot. I've got just the one NiceHCK four cores coming, so if it is not so good I've got enough other cables to keep my IEMs at their best.  I have some of their Silver Litz cables and they really do a 'silver'  job. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Poganin

JEHL said:


> I always wondered how the hibiscus cable fare in terms of flexibility and comfort. I don't think I've seen much talk about the ease of use or comfort of over ear. As well as how you'd rate your cables based on over ear comfort (I'd assume cable down makes it less of an issue but I imagine weight matters more in this style).
> 
> While at it, I wonder how much cable weight matters.


The cable itself is very soft and flexible for how thick it is. It's pretty amazing, actually. The earhooks, however, are very rigid and there is some unit variety in how severe the curl next to the connector is. The connectors themselves are pretty long too, so how the earhooks rest on your ears is highly dependent on the form of the IEM you will be using the cable with. I have the hibiscus connected to Moondrop Starlight and LZ A6. On the A6 the earhooks don't even rest on my ears, while with the Starlight the cable rests on the ears a little, but there is no discomfort in either case.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Vruksha said:


> Anyone here tried these Electro acousti 6N single crystal copper 4 Core cables? Are these good?


I assume that with the arrival of the faaeal litz copper cable, that EA cable is kinda redundant now.


----------



## JEHL

Poganin said:


> The cable itself is very soft and flexible for how thick it is. It's pretty amazing, actually. The earhooks, however, are very rigid and there is some unit variety in how severe the curl next to the connector is. The connectors themselves are pretty long too, so how the earhooks rest on your ears is highly dependent on the form of the IEM you will be using the cable with. I have the hibiscus connected to Moondrop Starlight and LZ A6. On the A6 the earhooks don't even rest on my ears, while with the Starlight the cable rests on the ears a little, but there is no discomfort in either case.


I ended up ordering the Tripowin Zonie and more or less the only reason for that was that at the time of ordering it was the single cheapest 2-pin cable I could find on Amazon, which I did on my sister's recommendation that her husband has access to amazon prime.

That being said, I think the hibiscus cable would have ended up only marginally more expensive due to shipping costs. But there was the concern of well... None of us have actually ordered anything outside of Amazon yet. So I don't know what pitfalls AliExpress has that may either be easily avoidable or completely absent on Amazon, starting with the fact that they get free shipping from Amazon Prime.

FAAEAL's storefront on Amazon seems to be outdated so I'm effectively SoL.

As for how good the hibiscus cable is. I assume everything is perfect or at least flawless... And then trips at attempting to contour to the ear.

I also wonder how heavy both the Hibiscus and the Zonie are. I'd imagine both are much heavier than the stock BL-03 cable I intend to replace... they ever find the Zonie since my brother in law apparently lost it.

Now that I think of it, given that seems to have the same issue but to a presumably MUCH lesser extent than the BL-03 cable. Guess hibiscus is what BL-03 stock wants to be when it grows up.

I wonder. Once I finally receive it. What kind of multimeter or ohmeter should I try measuring its impedance with? I remember seeing the C8 getting measured but not the Zonie.


----------



## Poganin

JEHL said:


> I also wonder how heavy both the Hibiscus and the Zonie are.


Here, I weighed them for you.


----------



## Nabillion_786

@Dsnuts do you know a place I can buy cheap 2 pin to mmcx adapters? I want to try some 2pin cables out on my fdx1.


----------



## seanwee

Decided 11.11 was not worth the wait, just made a new account an used a 3 buck coupon.





Blanked out some letters but y'all know what it is


----------



## JEHL

Poganin said:


> Here, I weighed them for you.


Didn't expect a 16 core to be that light.


----------



## Turkleton

JEHL said:


> Didn't expect a 16 core to be that light.


I think the Litz structure of the Faaeal's is what makes it heavier - cant find any info for the wire gauge so just a guessing game unless someone wants to perform exploratory surgery


----------



## Poganin

I want to do a shoutout to the NiceHCK storefront on AliExpress. My C4-1 broke after a few months and the right connector started losing contact intermittently, so sound was cutting out. And despite it being past the original period for AE disputes they readily helped me out, took back the faulty cable and said they'd send me a new one. And they even gave me a 5$ discount for the next order to cover my expense in shipping the faulty cable back to them.


----------



## cenizas

Turkleton said:


> I think the Litz structure of the Faaeal's is what makes it heavier - cant find any info for the wire gauge so just a guessing game unless someone wants to perform exploratory surgery


If you assume a fairly average strand size of between 0.5-0.8mm it's around 25-28awg, my guess is 25 or 26. For what it's worth they're pretty ergonomic to me, the pvc sleeve is very soft, coils well and is a good size thickness and weight wise for everyday carry.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Does anyone have any guesses on when/if we will see cheaper (sub 50 usd) cables with a modular plug feature like the Dunu cables?

That feature seems pretty nice to have.


----------



## IEMusic

Poganin said:


> I want to do a shoutout to the NiceHCK storefront on AliExpress. My C4-1 broke after a few months and the right connector started losing contact intermittently, so sound was cutting out. And despite it being past the original period for AE disputes they readily helped me out, took back the faulty cable and said they'd send me a new one. And they even gave me a 5$ discount for the next order to cover my expense in shipping the faulty cable back to them.


I have been very pleased with the AliEx. NiceHCK stores as well.  They ship items out very quickly.


----------



## courierdriver

Poganin said:


> I want to do a shoutout to the NiceHCK storefront on AliExpress. My C4-1 broke after a few months and the right connector started losing contact intermittently, so sound was cutting out. And despite it being past the original period for AE disputes they readily helped me out, took back the faulty cable and said they'd send me a new one. And they even gave me a 5$ discount for the next order to cover my expense in shipping the faulty cable back to them.


Yup, I agree. I've purchased numerous times from them in the past year or so. Never had any problems with any of their cables or the original NX7 iem. I've rated them as a top seller on Aliexpress. Shipping is always fast, communication excellent. Nicehck is a good, trustworthy seller to buy from in my experience.


----------



## PowerCycles

My NiceHCK LitzPS has arrived. The cable is softer than I expected and I wouldn't call it as thin like other reviewers have mentioned.

Overall, it is well-made and very pleasing to the eyes.

Thanks again for the recommendation, guys!


----------



## cappuchino

Hi! I don't know where to ask but I guessed this is the right thread. So, I plan to buy a cheap $6 cable. The problem is that my IEM is a QKZ VK4 which requires a 2-pin 0.75mm. Will I encounter problems if I use a 2-pin 0.78mm cable? Oh, and has anyone bought this JCALLY 2-pin 0.78mm? Is it the recessed type like the ones in the stock KZs? Thanks in advance!

Link to the cable I plan to buy: 
https://shopee.ph/JCALLY-JC04P-5N-O...m-Plug-MMCX-Blue-Cable-i.283086553.5941713754
https://shopee.ph/JCALLY-JC08P-pro-...mm-MMCX-for-kz-tfz-cca-i.283086553.7344934331


----------



## zenki

FAAEAL cable starts to give out.
Time to search for new cable, maybe silver/8-core.
Anyone got suggestions?


----------



## superuser1

zenki said:


> FAAEAL cable starts to give out.
> Time to search for new cable, maybe silver/8-core.
> Anyone got suggestions?


I had a gut feeling this cable was too good to be true


----------



## courierdriver

sub30 said:


> Hi! I don't know where to ask but I guessed this is the right thread. So, I plan to buy a cheap $6 cable. The problem is that my IEM is a QKZ VK4 which requires a 2-pin 0.75mm. Will I encounter problems if I use a 2-pin 0.78mm cable? Oh, and has anyone bought this JCALLY 2-pin 0.78mm? Is it the recessed type like the ones in the stock KZs? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Link to the cable I plan to buy:
> https://shopee.ph/JCALLY-JC04P-5N-O...m-Plug-MMCX-Blue-Cable-i.283086553.5941713754
> https://shopee.ph/JCALLY-JC08P-pro-...mm-MMCX-for-kz-tfz-cca-i.283086553.7344934331


Many Chinese products use a 0.75mm connector; like KZ and TRN. A 0.78mm 2 pin will work with your QKZ. The difference in size isn't that big. Just be aware that once you insert a 0.78 in a 0.75, you may find that your original cable that comes with your iem won't fit as securely anymore.


----------



## zenki

It's good .
It's the L,R faceplate starts loosening, not the actual cable itself


----------



## RikudouGoku

New cable from Tri, the 4 core SPC "Through".




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001514590570.html

Looks pretty nice at least. Wonder how it measures...


----------



## Melliflow

RikudouGoku said:


> New cable from Tri, the 4 core SPC "Through".
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001514590570.html
> 
> Looks pretty nice at least. Wonder how it measures...


Definitely looks really good. I wouldn't be too surprised if this ends up measuring pretty well.


----------



## Poganin

Damn, but it looks nice. And it's thick, too. Sort of reminds me of the Hibiscus.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Poganin said:


> Damn, but it looks nice. And it's thick, too. Sort of reminds me of the Hibiscus.


Exactly, like a silver hibiscus cable. (and I absolutely love silver, visually speaking  )


----------



## Fat Larry

courierdriver said:


> Personally, I stay away from cables with a mic or controller in the signal path for signal purity reasons. It doesn't make alot of sense to me to spend money for an upgrade cable that's using higher grade wire and connectors, just to diminish those sonic benefits by slapping a 30 cent controller with a mic in between.



An update to this, after doing more research it looks like a mic/controller won't affect anything. I had some discussion elsewhere and seems this is a safe conclusion that ties in with my instincts. To be clear on a TRRS jack (standard four pole 3.5mm) the mic and headphone positive signal wires are separate and won't interfere with each other. They do share the ground but this doesn't affect anything. So its down to aesthetics. There's no engineering reason to not to have a .39c mic on a schwanky copper cable. 

I'm planning on building one as soon as supplies arrive, if i can ever find a seller for decent three button inline mics.


----------



## eyetoons

Hi here,
I got my first IEM, being a TFZ no.3. I am hoping to find an after market cable that would fit this. Does anyone have any examples of appropriate ones that would fit? Preferably something good quality. I hear not all IEM cables will fit this model. Any help appreciated


----------



## IEMusic (Sep 28, 2020)

eyetoons said:


> Hi here,
> I got my first IEM, being a TFZ no.3. I am hoping to find an after market cable that would fit this. Does anyone have any examples of appropriate ones that would fit? Preferably something good quality. I hear not all IEM cables will fit this model. Any help appreciated


Something like the KBEAR Rhyme will work.  Just make sure to buy it with the “TFZ“ connector, unless you want to use a traditional 2 pin connector (it would extend out further from the ear piece).  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001244591805.html.

The FAAEAL copper cable is also often recommended.  It seems it may only come with the traditional 2 pin connector, and not available with the TFZ conmector.  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000400771561.html.

You can usually save a decent amount of money if you wait for the next AliExpress sale.


----------



## PowerCycles (Sep 28, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> The FAAEAL copper cable is also often recommended.



Am I right that the most recommended Faaeal cable here is the Hibiscus? I always see them being mentioned but I'm not sure what exact model they are referring to.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PowerCycles said:


> Am I right that the most recommended Faaeal cable here is the Hibiscus? I always see them being mentioned but I'm not sure if what exact model are they referring to.


This one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000400771561.html

They are either called the Hibiscus cable or the litz copper cable.

And yes they are great cables that measure great for a very cheap price.


----------



## eyetoons

eyetoons said:


> Hi here,
> I got my first IEM, being a TFZ no.3. I am hoping to find an after market cable that would fit this. Does anyone have any examples of appropriate ones that would fit? Preferably something good quality. I hear not all IEM cables will fit this model. Any help appreciated


Perfect, thank you very much!!


----------



## courierdriver

eyetoons said:


> Hi here,
> I got my first IEM, being a TFZ no.3. I am hoping to find an after market cable that would fit this. Does anyone have any examples of appropriate ones that would fit? Preferably something good quality. I hear not all IEM cables will fit this model. Any help appreciated


I also own the No.3. I've had it for over 1.5 years. This iem benefits from a good SPC cable or a pure silver cable to help control the bass and tighten it up a bit. The KBEAR Rhyme is a good choice, as is the Nicehck silver 4 core, which I currently have on my No.3. KBEAR has an identical version called the Limpid. For the best fit for the 2 pin 0.78 connectors that go to the iem itself; I rec the Nicehck cables because the more squared off connectors on the cable connector ends are IDENTICAL to those found on the Nicehck NX7 and the TFZ NO.3. Standard QDC connectors are more rounded and won't properly fit your No.3.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Sep 29, 2020)

Ordered 3 pairs of the Tri Through cable. Hope it is good.

EDIT: With DHL Express, so I should definitely have it before 11/11 so we can see what cables will be great to pick up with the sale.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 29, 2020)

@Dsnuts last time I was cable hunting the 175, 174 and few other cables were very popular. In the 100 USD range what are more popular choices nowadays? I particularly prefer cables that expand stage and increase body without slowing transients or dulling sound. My yy 5n cable is shortly arriving for nm2+ but I have other iems that I want to improve also.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 30, 2020)

Ya cables like that cost more but I have been enlightened by Penon cables and what they do. In fact I have a crazy cable on hand that I have been writing about called the Totem. I am almost done writing about them but just know what $799 gets you in a cable, it is crazy and I mean crazy level of refinement you can't even imagine what this cable does for earphones.  Let me put it this way. The cable comes in a 2.5mm termination and you get 2 pigtail adapters with it. A 2.5mm female to 4.4mm male adapter. Another one in 2.5mm female to 3.5mm single ended. 

When you connect any cable in 2.5mm to one of these pigtail adapters it enhances the cable it is attached to with a bigger fuller more organic tone and a more expansive stage. This is from just using the pigtail adapters and I am not even talking about the cable itself. You can only imagine how crazy the cable is on something with a higher level of sonics like a Mofasest Trio or MEST or Solaris.

That being said the one cable I have been recommending to everyone is this cable here. It has to be one of the best bang for buck cables and that is relative as this cable cost $120 called the Penon OS849.  You can spend $20 here and $40 there and $60 on another cable and none of those cables will amount to what you get on this particular cable.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-os849-premium-iem-cables.24408/reviews




This cable adds that stage element and since it is 32% pure silver it will throw out all the detail of your earphone but beefier sounding due to 68% being crystal copper.
The crazy thing about cables like this one is. These will open up a new rabbit hole. If you wasn't a cable believer something like this will make you think twice about what cables do for your sonics.  If you guys have any other questions about cables. Lets leave this thread for the NF audio impressions. You can ask away on this thread about anything cable related. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/mid...sg-silver-plated-copper-with-graphene.927268/


----------



## JEHL

Should I trim the BL-03's guides while my Zonie is still lost who know where for 3 months, or should I just wait?


----------



## Nabillion_786

Dsnuts said:


> Ya cables like that cost more but I have been enlightened by Penon cables and what they do. In fact I have a crazy cable on hand that I have been writing about called the Totem. I am almost done writing about them but just know what $799 gets you in a cable, it is crazy and I mean crazy level of refinement you can't even imagine what this cable does for earphones.  Let me put it this way. The cable comes in a 2.5mm termination and you get 2 pigtail adapters with it. A 2.5mm female to 4.4mm male adapter. Another one in 2.5mm female to 3.5mm single ended.
> 
> When you connect any cable in 2.5mm to one of these pigtail adapters it enhances the cable it is attached to with a bigger fuller more organic tone and a more expansive stage. This is from just using the pigtail adapters and I am not even talking about the cable itself. You can only imagine how crazy the cable is on something with a higher level of sonics like a Mofasest Trio or MEST or Solaris.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the huge info but I believe this is the cable thread.


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol I have been multi tasking and didnt know which thread I was on. It happens .Ok so we are on the right thread but then we are on the budget thread so I was wrong and right at the same time.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I do have some news pertinent to this thread. I will post my review of the flagship cable from Penon their Totems. I have been posting about the adapters and what they do for other cables and Penon has read my thoughts about how good them adapters are. 

Long story short. I am not a %100 certain but they are now considering making dedicated pigtail adapters using the Totem cable material. The idea there is to supercharge whatever cable you connect it to with a more expansive stage, better tonality, better separation basically enhancing whatever cable you connect onto it. 

Would something like this be of any interest to you guys? And it will be a premium product but should be affordable.  This is what I am talking about the adapters that come with this cable 





And they are thinking of making it for all sorts for terminations 2.5mm to 2.5mm male. 4.4mm female to 4.4mm male. ect ect.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 30, 2020)

I know the idea of an adapter enhancing whatever cable it is attached to sounds like snake oil. Lol. But I have repeatedly noticed whatever cable I use on them adapters to use the 4.4mm adapter to my players clearly upgrades the sonics vs not using them. Don't know if you guys seen this graphic but this is what this Totem material and what is on the adapter material is made of. Take a look. You better believe this material makes a big different to your sound.





I would imagine something like a niceHCK 4 core pure silver cable and this adapter will immediately transform the silver cable to be much more. Gonna test that soon actually.


----------



## seanwee

@Dsnuts at that point I think it's more of getting a certain colouration from the cables rather than getting the purest signal transfer. 

And when you add colouration to the equation, it opens up a whole world of subjectivity.


----------



## pilotamx

What is the status of BT cables with MMCX connectors? I tried the KZ BT5 cable from Amazon and I am just returning. Probably it's faulty, but the left connector does not attach to my Shure earbud. I am looking to buy a decent BT for using my Shure during calls. Shure BT2 has problems with the multipoint (I reported it and found also a thread on Reddit). I do not need multipoint, but I pair my BT with multiple devices so multipoint plays a role anyway.
I know plussound, but it's too high-end for what I need.


----------



## Audio Fun

@audio123 you are absolutely right, IKKO ARC CTU01 are supreme!!!
The bass has better dynamic, male vocal sound fuller and more emotional, while the female vocal sound more natural but still lively, treble are smoother and less harshness.
It does not effect overall clarity and detail, even greater the sound stage, and it is $59 USD???
BGVP VG4 + IKKO ARC CTU01


----------



## Gforce8

Back on track~

Currently, under USD50, may I know which cables would you guys go for? Good build is the priority here, no need for the best material in that price range. I'll be using it with my CIEM, source will be my Sony xperia 1 ii. 

Thank you so much guys!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Gforce8 said:


> Back on track~
> 
> Currently, under USD50, may I know which cables would you guys go for? Good build is the priority here, no need for the best material in that price range. I'll be using it with my CIEM, source will be my Sony xperia 1 ii.
> 
> Thank you so much guys!


These would be my choice (ordered by preference):

Faaeal Litz copper cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000400771561.html

Kbear Rhyme: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001244591805.html

Kbear Limpid: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001244034183.html
NiceHCK LitzPS: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001166709135.html


Bonus cable that might be good (just released and no one has it yet, I have a few on the way though): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001514590570.html


----------



## Gforce8

RikudouGoku said:


> These would be my choice (ordered by preference):
> 
> Faaeal Litz copper cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000400771561.html
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing. These are really informative. 👍🏼


----------



## RikudouGoku

Gforce8 said:


> Thank you for sharing. These are really informative. 👍🏼


no problem, it might be best for you to wait for 11/11 since we are getting close to it. And then buy a lot of cables with the discounted price. (I will hopefully find out if that newest cable is any good or not by then.)


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> These would be my choice (ordered by preference):
> 
> Faaeal Litz copper cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000400771561.html
> 
> ...


I agree with your order of preference, through experience, although I don't have the Kbear Limpid. One caveat though for one IEM, with the Blon 03 the NiceHCK Silver Litz, balanced, really deals with the bloated bass.


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> I agree with your order of preference, through experience, although I don't have the Kbear Limpid. One caveat though for one IEM, with the Blon 03 the NiceHCK Silver Litz, balanced, really deals with the bloated bass.


I only prefer the limpid a bit over the litzps because of the build and looks lol. They are identical otherwise.

Really really hope that the Tri Through cable is close to the faaeal cable in measurements, heck it looks like it but colored in silver.   

Sadly they havent sent it out yet so looks like I will have to wait until after the holiday for them to send it out...I should get it before 11/11 since I ordered with DHL express.


----------



## Gforce8

RikudouGoku said:


> no problem, it might be best for you to wait for 11/11 since we are getting close to it. And then buy a lot of cables with the discounted price. (I will hopefully find out if that newest cable is any good or not by then.)


So near yet so far. Shall endure for another month or so then. Hope our desires are answered by then.


----------



## audio123 (Sep 30, 2020)

Audio Fun said:


> @audio123 you are absolutely right, IKKO ARC CTU01 are supreme!!!
> The bass has better dynamic, male vocal sound fuller and more emotional, while the female vocal sound more natural but still lively, treble are smoother and less harshness.
> It does not effect overall clarity and detail, even greater the sound stage, and it is $59 USD???
> BGVP VG4 + IKKO ARC CTU01


Glad to be of help. I have plenty of experience with high end cables and the ikko CTU-01 is a no-brainer. For its price, it is a must buy cable. Wholeheartedly recommend everyone to give this cable a go.


----------



## JEHL

What makes Eidolic connectors so popular again? Are they loved because of how bulky they are or despite of it?


----------



## MikonJuice

Any bluetooth neckcables are good for chifi's?

Kz aptx hd, TRN BT20s or... another one?

Would appreciate the help!


----------



## skeptical

Hi Golden ears cursed folks. I'm looking for a Non-woven true 6n-7n high purity copper cable black color 4 conductors without any sort of silver covering.
The priority is flexibility and less bulk, preferably non nylon clothing fabric finish. I don't care what connectors it's got, I can put mine own together
So far, I'm thinking of these two, see lower the options but I can't find their specs regards copper purity and I'm not sure if jvc cable has 4 conductors going to the jack and are later soldered inside the jack together, like the most chifi woven se cables are.
Any one has some input how they are soundwise compare to lets say Faaeal copper?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/202715764709

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-6...460597?hash=item3d351345f5:g:-hIAAOSwFb5aF6ET


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

Do you think monster cable will be good for cable for hp. My friend having a diy project to make custom cable for me


----------



## JEHL

So i finally recieved the Zonie i ordered since early June... And I realize I have no clue how to plug this into my BL-03.


----------



## tgx78

JEHL said:


> So i finally recieved the Zonie i ordered since early June... And I realize I have no clue how to plug this into my BL-03.



If you bought the QDC connector it may not fit. I think BL-03 used nx7 type connectors.


----------



## JEHL (Oct 4, 2020)

tgx78 said:


> If you bought the QDC connector it may not fit. I think BL-03 used nx7 type connectors.


I ordered generic 2 pin but i dont know what red and clear mean

Edit: Red seems to be right on most cables but I'm not actually sure. I still wish it had actual L and R markings just in case.

Edit 2: Really nice that I now have a cable that doesn't slowly tug my BL-03 out of my ears.


----------



## zenki

Got a tri cable and it's kinda short, not as thick as FAAEAL.
FAAEAL definitely best budget cable.
Time to hunt others.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

Tried ISN c16 cable with earbud and way too heavy ><


----------



## meridius

Hi all can anyone help me on replacement cables for westone w4r as I have had three sets of original cables and there just priced way to high now.  I am trying to get some good replacements and maybe one with a mic ? as i am not to sure on the quality of the cable.

thanks for any help


----------



## courierdriver

Green Golden Retriver said:


> Tried ISN c16 cable with earbud and way too heavy ><


I also have the C16 on my Moondrop KanasPro and I agree...that cable is very heavy and hard to use for an extended period of time; but I DO like that it doesn't have ear hooks, sounds great, and has a premium look and feel. For me the biggest problem is that the cable that goes behind the ears is too thick (especially because I wear eyeglasses). When combined with the stems of my glasses and the thickness of the cables, my ears get irritated and hot quickly, which means I can't listen as long as I'd like to.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

courierdriver said:


> I also have the C16 on my Moondrop KanasPro and I agree...that cable is very heavy and hard to use for an extended period of time; but I DO like that it doesn't have ear hooks, sounds great, and has a premium look and feel. For me the biggest problem is that the cable that goes behind the ears is too thick (especially because I wear eyeglasses). When combined with the stems of my glasses and the thickness of the cables, my ears get irritated and hot quickly, which means I can't listen as long as I'd like to.


I also wear glasses. I can use them with the se535 but with ear bud I cannot move or it will fall out in few minutes lol


----------



## Xinlisupreme

audio123 said:


> Glad to be of help. I have plenty of experience with high end cables and the ikko CTU-01 is a no-brainer. For its price, it is a must buy cable. Wholeheartedly recommend everyone to give this cable a go.



Thank you Bro 😉, I bought 4.4 for my Ikko OH-10 but I will test everywhere☺️


----------



## JEHL

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33015613527.html

According to spec sheet, it's a 16x30 cable. Should I guess this is even heavier than the 16x19 ISN cables?


----------



## Turkleton

Shoutout to Dsnuts for recommending this cable... Man, they are even more gorgeous in person! Can't comment on any sonic changes, I already messed up a pair of ZS10 Pro's pin slots doing lots of A-B'ing so I'm just going to keep these sexy babies right where they belong.


----------



## seanwee

Turkleton said:


> Shoutout to Dsnuts for recommending this cable... Man, they are even more gorgeous in person! Can't comment on any sonic changes, I already messed up a pair of ZS10 Pro's pin slots doing lots of A-B'ing so I'm just going to keep these sexy babies right where they belong.


Is the colour actually like that  
Or do pictures not do it justice?


----------



## Turkleton

seanwee said:


> Is the colour actually like that
> Or do pictures not do it justice?



I take it you haven't gotten yours yet - yes, they're this beautiful and brilliant IN sunlight... 

In lowlight, very meh.


----------



## dharmasteve

Turkleton said:


> Shoutout to Dsnuts for recommending this cable... Man, they are even more gorgeous in person! Can't comment on any sonic changes, I already messed up a pair of ZS10 Pro's pin slots doing lots of A-B'ing so I'm just going to keep these sexy babies right where they belong.


What cable is it?


----------



## JEHL

dharmasteve said:


> What cable is it?


We can't name it here. We're not even supposed to show it either. Why i have no idea.


----------



## seanwee

Turkleton said:


> I take it you haven't gotten yours yet - yes, they're this beautiful and brilliant IN sunlight...
> 
> In lowlight, very meh.


You know how aliexpress shipping is. Still just says departed from country of origin



dharmasteve said:


> What cable is it?


The brand rhymes with Yeen-You, model : 4 cores 5N UPOCC Single Crystal Copper


----------



## dharmasteve

seanwee said:


> You know how aliexpress shipping is. Still just says departed from country of origin
> 
> The brand rhymes with Yeen-You, model : 4 cores 5N UPOCC Single Crystal Copper


Looks a nice cable. I hope that on a cable thread we can say we can hear differences in some cables to others without being inquisitioned or tortured. I have a cheaper YY copper cable that I like a lot and a 'nice' NiceCHK copper cable and the both look and sound like my excellent Faeaal copper cables. I happened to get a couple of NiceCHK pure silver Litz cables and they sound different to my copper cables. It's good to see cables are becoming as common as IEMs themselves.


----------



## Dsnuts

Turkleton said:


> Shoutout to Dsnuts for recommending this cable... Man, they are even more gorgeous in person! Can't comment on any sonic changes, I already messed up a pair of ZS10 Pro's pin slots doing lots of A-B'ing so I'm just going to keep these sexy babies right where they belong.



One of the best cables for the cash by far. Look into getting a set fellas during 11.11. These cables are for real.


----------



## RikudouGoku

I will probably get my Tri Through cable very soon. Looking forward to get it and measure it!


----------



## Vruksha

Turkleton said:


> Shoutout to Dsnuts for recommending this cable... Man, they are even more gorgeous in person! Can't comment on any sonic changes, I already messed up a pair of ZS10 Pro's pin slots doing lots of A-B'ing so I'm just going to keep these sexy babies right where they belong.


Are these comfortable to wear? Looks thick and heavy in pics. Are they flexible and soft?


----------



## Dsnuts

They are thick but has somewhat of a loose weave so they aren't heavy. Only thing I dont like about them is they are noodly because of the thicker build. But otherwise. These cables for $40 are a steal. I have done reviews for both the Oalloy and Blocc UPOCC cables and both are no joke for the cash and this cable is just as good for not even half the price. These are a true UPOCC as the have very similar ability and sonic shaping just like the previous cables mentioned.


----------



## Vruksha (Oct 6, 2020)

Anybody tried these YY 4Core 7N Single Crystal Copper Cable? Aesthetically I prefer these over 4Core 5N UPOCC. I can't differentiate btw the both. Can any knowledgeable person shed some light on this? @Dsnuts   have you tried these?


----------



## Turkleton (Oct 6, 2020)

Flexible and soft, yes. As flexible and soft as a 16 core cable? No, it's got a bit of stiffness and tries to retain its shape - which suits me fine because it seems like it's far less prone to tangling compared to the uber-flexible 16 core cousins.

Heavy, no.. It has heft... I like it, makes it feel like a quality cable (which it is!) I no longer have cable envy when I look through this thread hehe

Oh and comfort-wise, no issues. I got qdc connectors so it's over ear which reduces the effect of extra weight.


----------



## agawa

dharmasteve said:


> I happened to get a couple of NiceCHK pure silver Litz cables and they sound different to my copper cables.


Could you briefly describe how different? The Faaeal copper cable is good but not great for warm iems. I've been also eyeing the NiceCHK pure silver litz.


----------



## KnightCaeli

RikudouGoku said:


> I will probably get my Tri Through cable very soon. Looking forward to get it and measure it!


Looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## dharmasteve

agawa said:


> Could you briefly describe how different? The Faaeal copper cable is good but not great for warm iems. I've been also eyeing the NiceCHK pure silver litz.



 As an example the Blon 03 for many people has a bloated bass which some would want to change. The silver litz 4.4mm cable from my HiBy R5 thins out the bass, which the copper cables do not.


----------



## agawa

dharmasteve said:


> As an example the Blon 03 for many people has a bloated bass which some would want to change. The silver litz 4.4mm cable from my HiBy R5 thins out the bass, which the copper cables do not.


Thanks. On the BL03, I'm using NiceHCK 16 core spc and it tightens the bass. So the "pure" silver would go a step further? Is there any impact on mids, like sounding thinner or less recessed?


----------



## dharmasteve

agawa said:


> Thanks. On the BL03, I'm using NiceHCK 16 core spc and it tightens the bass. So the "pure" silver would go a step further? Is there any impact on mids, like sounding thinner or less recessed?


I've not noticed major differences to mids, on the Blon 03, maybe the treble is a bit crisper but that could be because the bass is slightly thinned out. I think if you are happy with how you perceive your SPC cable then that is the crux of the matter. Your enjoyment and inspiration is what counts. If you are unhappy or want to experiment with the sound then the Silver Litz cables are about $20 or so from NiceHCK,


----------



## JEHL

Look what finally arrived since it was ordered on early June.

Now I have a cable that doesn't tug the BL-03 out of my ears anymore. Together with the tips you see here, any fit issues I had with the BL-03 are straight up GONE. So not sure if anyone will believe me but my BL-03 fit is actually good now.

The sad part probably is that is not that this cable stands out in any way so much as the BL-03's stock cable being essentially garbage tier.

It also feels like a heavier, slightly more rigid shoe lace, so I had some oddly satisfying time twirling it and twisting it around before actually plugging them in.

It's also quite a bit heavier than stock cable. It's still light enough that once I trigger zen mode, I'll forget there's a cable hanging over my ears.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Oct 7, 2020)

Tri Through cable















(Kbear Limpid = top, Tri Through = bottom)




(Faaeal litz copper = top, Tri Through = bottom)


Measurement = 0.15 ohms!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The connector on the 4.4mm jack has some weight to it so it feels very high quality. Ear hooks are transparent so with the silver color on the cable itself, it is very hard to see the ear hooks and they arent as strong as on the Faaeal cable. Chin-slider that works.

This is epic. Awesome cable. For those of you that wanted a silver colored Faaeal cable this is it and this is actually a bit better since the connectors/divider are higher quality and also has a working chin-slider.
Although best cable in terms of value is still the Faaeal cable due to it being quite a bit cheaper (around 10 usd djfference).


----------



## Deferenz

RikudouGoku said:


> Tri Through cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice looking cable.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Deferenz said:


> That is a nice looking cable.


Yeah, it definitely looks nice.


----------



## doushi

I got KZ ZAX, and I can hear some static noise. Tried faaeal hibiscus cable and still hear the noise. YY cable came today, which i bought to be used with NM2+, tried with ZAX, and the noise came down a lot. Got to thank dsnuts for recommending that cable for NM2+


----------



## docentore

Green Golden Retriver said:


> Tried ISN c16 cable with earbud and way too heavy ><


And only I wires (half) is connected, at least that how it is in their H16. Tested myself.


----------



## IEMusic

I’m loving these combinations.  Will probably keep them this way.  Aesthetics are also playing a role in these matchups.


----------



## soumyajit92

Hi guys, what's the most bang for buck cable for blon 03? Also i'm not sure what type of cable to go with with blon 03 that synergizes the best with it (spc, pure silver, pure copper ... im confused)


----------



## IEMusic

soumyajit92 said:


> Hi guys, what's the most bang for buck cable for blon 03? Also i'm not sure what type of cable to go with with blon 03 that synergizes the best with it (spc, pure silver, pure copper ... im confused)


Pure silver.  The KBEAR Limpid (same as NiceHCK 4 core silver litz), or if you’re okay with a shorter length cable, the TRN T3 is a bit thicker, 8 core.


----------



## SenorChang8

Has anyone compared KBEAR's silver 4 core vs their 8 and 16?


----------



## cappuchino (Oct 12, 2020)

Has anyone tried the THICC JCALLY 4-core cable? I'm considering buying the KZ TFZ 0.78mm config for my 2-pin (no housing, fits 0.75mm) IEM cause they're really cheap (around 5.90 USD)


----------



## jackfrostyX (Oct 12, 2020)

doushi said:


> I got KZ ZAX, and I can hear some static noise. Tried faaeal hibiscus cable and still hear the noise. YY cable came today, which i bought to be used with NM2+, tried with ZAX, and the noise came down a lot. Got to thank dsnuts for recommending that cable for NM2+


Which yy cable is good because there’s too many options and im getting a headache. And if possible the AliExpress listing for it. thanks.


Edit: and why the heck is yy’s full name censored


----------



## IEMusic

jackfrostyX said:


> Which yy cable is good because there’s too many options and im getting a headache. And if possible the AliExpress listing for it. thanks.
> 
> Edit: and why the heck is yy’s full name censored


PM’d link.


----------



## doushi

IEMusic said:


> PM’d link.


Thanks! You are quick.  @jackfrostyX that vendor is banned here.


----------



## nangJuice

Hi all, long time reader, first time poster here! Hi from Melbourne, Australia!

After getting into chifi, I got a pair of the BL-03s, and quickly followed that up with the T2+.
I'm about to pull the trigger on the Qudelix 5k so I can start using balanced audio!

Scenario: After waiting 40 days for the Kbear Rhyme cable to arrive from Aliexpress (thanks for the rec on the cable) I was disappointed to find that it's a 2-pin instead of the MMCX type I need. Currently in dispute with the seller, having just rejected their (pitiful) USD$5 refund offer, which is less than a third the price I paid. Hopefully Ali will step in and make a ruling soon. I now have a 2-pin 4.4mm Rhyme cable available if any Australian user here is interested - please PM me. 

Question: The cheapest 2.5mm mmcx cable I've been able to find on Amazon (because I'm not gambling with Aliexpress again) is this one: https://www.amazon.com/Braided-Earp...=1&keywords=mmcx+2.5mm&qid=1602550542&sr=8-11

Has anyone used this/can anyone make any recs for an under $30 AUD 2.5mm mmcx cable? Thanks!


----------



## IEMusic (Oct 12, 2020)

nangJuice said:


> Hi all, long time reader, first time poster here! Hi from Melbourne, Australia!
> 
> After getting into chifi, I got a pair of the BL-03s, and quickly followed that up with the T2+.
> I'm about to pull the trigger on the Qudelix 5k so I can start using balanced audio!
> ...


My go-to recommendation for a solid, but affordable cable on Amazon is the Tripowin Zonie 16.   I have 3 of them (all in the gray color), and they are good and dependable.  https://www.amazon.com/Linsoul-Tripowin-Silver-Plated-Earphone/dp/B07ZQC6B9D

I will add, however, that you don’t “need” to run the T2+ off of the 5K balanced for it to sound great.  The T2+ doesn’t need that much power to shine.  I can vouch for both the T2+ and the 5K.  Both are excellent and worthwhile purchases.


----------



## nangJuice

Thanks! I was looking at that one as well since loads of users here have also found them reliable. 
Can anyone confirm whether the Zonie synergises well with the T2 Plus?


----------



## jackfrostyX (Oct 12, 2020)

i don't know if this is the right place to ask but can anyone recommend a cheap, short cable for my usb dac (usb-c to micro usb) with no dac chip just a good cable material?


----------



## cappuchino

Guys, is the banned YY 8-core Silver-plated Copper cable good?


----------



## meridius

RikudouGoku said:


> Tri Through cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get the cable as i need some new cable for my westone W4r ?  thanks 

you still like the cable.


----------



## JEHL

IEMusic said:


> My go-to recommendation for a solid, but affordable cable on Amazon is the Tripowin Zonie 16.   I have 3 of them (all in the gray color), and they are good and dependable.  https://www.amazon.com/Linsoul-Tripowin-Silver-Plated-Earphone/dp/B07ZQC6B9D
> 
> I will add, however, that you don’t “need” to run the T2+ off of the 5K balanced for it to sound great.  The T2+ doesn’t need that much power to shine.  I can vouch for both the T2+ and the 5K.  Both are excellent and worthwhile purchases.


So I guess that's Zonie's niche now. Cheap Amazon cable.


----------



## RikudouGoku

meridius said:


> where did you get the cable as i need some new cable for my westone W4r ?  thanks
> 
> you still like the cable.


Here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001514590570.html

It is tied as my nr 1 cable with the faaeal litz copper cable.





jackfrostyX said:


> i don't know if this is the right place to ask but can anyone recommend a cheap, short cable for my usb dac (usb-c to micro usb) with no dac chip just a good cable material?


That is a digital cable you need, get whatever you want. No difference at all in SQ, so pick based on aesthetics.


----------



## jackfrostyX

RikudouGoku said:


> That is a digital cable you need, get whatever you want. No difference at all in SQ, so pick based on aesthetics.


By digital cable do you mean charging cable? And a 1$ one is the same as a 10$ one?


----------



## RikudouGoku

jackfrostyX said:


> By digital cable do you mean charging cable? And a 1$ one is the same as a 10$ one?


No not charging cable. a normal 3.5mm cable is an analog cable while for example the usb cable you need is a digital cable. With digital cables there wont be a difference in SQ with a 1 usd vs 100000 usd cable. Only difference might be the build quality (it might last longer) and the aesthetics.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> No not charging cable. a normal 3.5mm cable is an analog cable while for example the usb cable you need is a digital cable. With digital cables there wont be a difference in SQ with a 1 usd vs 100000 usd cable. Only difference might be the build quality (it might last longer) and the aesthetics.


Yep.  All that matters with a digital cable is build quality and durability.  It either works or it doesn’t, I or O.


----------



## courierdriver

IEMusic said:


> My go-to recommendation for a solid, but affordable cable on Amazon is the Tripowin Zonie 16.   I have 3 of them (all in the gray color), and they are good and dependable.  https://www.amazon.com/Linsoul-Tripowin-Silver-Plated-Earphone/dp/B07ZQC6B9D
> 
> I will add, however, that you don’t “need” to run the T2+ off of the 5K balanced for it to sound great.  The T2+ doesn’t need that much power to shine.  I can vouch for both the T2+ and the 5K.  Both are excellent and worthwhile purchases.


I can also vouch for the Tripowin Zonie. I've got a balanced 2.5mm 2 pin QDC on my KZ ZS10 PRO and a balanced 2.5mm mmcx on my YBF-ISS014. It's a solid, well built cable and is really soft and supple. Doesn't tangle much either and has good connectors.


----------



## RikudouGoku

NICEHCK LitzOCC 4N Litz OCC Copper:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001586436450.html









I dont really like the aesthetics lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

I will be getting some of these. Should be the copper equivalent to their pure silver cables. Will let you all know how it is.


----------



## seanwee

A picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## IEMusic

seanwee said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words


Unfortunately, it tells us nothing about how it sounds 😉.  You may need to edit the photo b/c of branding.


----------



## seanwee

IEMusic said:


> Unfortunately, it tells us nothing about how it sounds 😉.  You may need to edit the photo b/c of branding.


Don't fret, I'll be sure to post my impressions once I'm confident it fully reflects what I hear and its not just placebo. Initial impressions vs the TRN T3 does put it as a touch warmer, with a less transparent soundstage. I'll have to do more listening to nail down how exactly the soundstage on the two differ but both are really good, its really splitting hairs at this point.

That said, the cable is gorgeous and feels much better than the TRN T3.


----------



## Dsnuts

Pure copper vs pure silver. Your definitely gonna notice a difference in tone. That UPOCC cable is really great with analytical tunings that need some fullness and warmth added. Pure silver is great for full bodied warm sounding earphones.

I also suggest changing up tips after you throw in a new cable as the tone will change so you might need a wider bored tip for example after a copper change to really get the sound from the cable and changes in the sound profile.


----------



## seanwee

Dsnuts said:


> Pure copper vs pure silver. Your definitely gonna notice a difference in tone. That UPOCC cable is really great with analytical tunings that need some fullness and warmth added. Pure silver is great for full bodied warm sounding earphones.
> 
> I also suggest changing up tips after you throw in a new cable as the tone will change so you might need a wider bored tip for example after a copper change to really get the sound from the cable and changes in the sound profile.


Oh i only use wide bore tips 

While the two cables will differ in sound a bit, its not a night and day difference. I won't mind any one, both sound great which is something considering how picky I am.


----------



## piji

I need a new cable  The T3 one I have cuts out on the left channel. Shame since I love how it looks and it's very soft feeling. Hunting around but can't find one that fits the bill 100%.


----------



## IEMusic

piji said:


> I need a new cable  The T3 one I have cuts out on the left channel. Shame since I love how it looks and it's very soft feeling. Hunting around but can't find one that fits the bill 100%.


The KBEAR Limpid silver cable (which is the same as the NiceHCK 4 core silver Litz cable) would be a budget alternative.


----------



## jaker782

Has CEMA fallen out of favor?  Was looking to pick up a new SPC cable on a budget and saw these:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.3e033c00ASKvSm&mp=1
This one is the RX series 4 core 6N OCC + OCC silver plated cable that looks very similar to hybrid mix CEMA cable highly regarded on this thread, but this is much cheaper and says "special offer".  Anyone familiar with this one?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001398172252.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.3e033c00ASKvSm&mp=1
This one is the MX series 6N new Type 6 Litz cable, currently on sale as I guess it is a newer offering from CEMA.

I tried searching this thread, but didn't notice mentions of either of these two.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jaker782 said:


> Has CEMA fallen out of favor?  Was looking to pick up a new SPC cable on a budget and saw these:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.3e033c00ASKvSm&mp=1
> This one is the RX series 4 core 6N OCC + OCC silver plated cable that looks very similar to hybrid mix CEMA cable highly regarded on this thread, but this is much cheaper and says "special offer".  Anyone familiar with this one?
> ...


The first cable is actually cable 196: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/

I got it, but I say that the budget cables are dominated by the Faaeal litz copper, Kbear Rhyme, Kbear Limpid and the Tri Through cables.


----------



## jaker782

RikudouGoku said:


> The first cable is actually cable 196: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/
> 
> I got it, but I say that the budget cables are dominated by the Faaeal litz copper, Kbear Rhyme, Kbear Limpid and the Tri Through cables.



Thanks for the quick reply!  I didn't realize it was cable 196.  I didn't notice when skimming through the long list.  Those other options look great... the Kbear looks similar to the 16-core copper Kbear cable I already have.

Maybe I should just say screw it and jump right into the Penon OS849!


----------



## RikudouGoku

jaker782 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!  I didn't realize it was cable 196.  I didn't notice when skimming through the long list.  Those other options look great... the Kbear looks similar to the 16-core copper Kbear cable I already have.
> 
> Maybe I should just say screw it and jump right into the Penon OS849!


I don't have the 16 core kbear cable, but I would assume that the 4 core kbear cables (rhyme and through) are measuring better.


----------



## LincolnNE

Hi all, looking at getting my first after market cable for a shure srh1440. For audio quality I hear good things about sliver plated OCC litz cables, but can anyone confirm that this is the consensus with regards to audio quality? I am not sure what to make in regards to core count such as 8 cores vs 16 cores, can anyone comment on that? Not that I really know, but whats with the inconsistent use of metal purity ratings like 4N, 7N, etc. I assume its a gimmick. Much of what I have been looking at has been at luna's shop, and here are the pieces:

http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6571   -  8 core silver plated occ, there is a 16 core version there too.

http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6776   -  8 core pure silver wire? Anyone have experience with pure silver wires? First I have heard of them so I am curious what you all think

http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5835   -  16 core with a mixed of pure copper occ and pure silver wires, not sure what to make of that.

http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6912   -  an 8 core version of the one above.

Generic ebay, not sure about them and I am guessing its the etsy version of headphone cable making.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/For-Shure-...-Cable-Replacement-Upgrade-Cable/112480813112 - 8 cores 4N OCC Silver plated, difference design then luna shop version.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SRH1840-SR...-2-5-3-5-4-4mm-Balance-Cable-RSA/263818852428 -  8-core 7N single copper silver plated.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 15, 2020)

jaker782 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!  I didn't realize it was cable 196.  I didn't notice when skimming through the long list.  Those other options look great... the Kbear looks similar to the 16-core copper Kbear cable I already have.
> 
> Maybe I should just say screw it and jump right into the Penon OS849!



Which earphone you need to get a cable for?




LincolnNE said:


> Hi all, looking at getting my first after market cable for a shure srh1440. For audio quality I hear good things about sliver plated OCC litz cables, but can anyone confirm that this is the consensus with regards to audio quality? I am not sure what to make in regards to core count such as 8 cores vs 16 cores, can anyone comment on that? Not that I really know, but whats with the inconsistent use of metal purity ratings like 4N, 7N, etc. I assume its a gimmick. Much of what I have been looking at has been at luna's shop, and here are the pieces:
> 
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6571   -  8 core silver plated occ, there is a 16 core version there too.
> 
> ...



I have bought several cables from Lunashops. They are legit dealers of all things cable wise. They OEM for a lot of cable makers too.  I would try that very first link you posted to as it wont cost you much to find out to see how you like it.

I own that 2nd linked pure silver cable but for IEMs. It is a good cable but silver will brighten the tonality of your headphone and lessen the bass impact if that is what you want. 

 I use a 7N OCC copper cable on my Amiron Homes I bought from them with great results. Bought a hybrid SPC and copper balanced cable for my X58 as well. You get what you see in them pictures. Solid shop and the materials are legit.

As per metal purity. People can post all sorts of stuff about a cable on aliexpress as there is no rule for how you describe a cable which is an issue so your more or less have to just try the cable to find out how  you like it.


----------



## jaker782 (Oct 15, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Which earphone you need to get a cable for?



Well, thanks to you I've ordered the Volt, which I hope to receive in about a weeks time.  I also have a few budget iems like the H40 and Oxygen that I listen to.  Thanks for all of you contributions to this thread!


----------



## Casine

Hi, does anyone know of good 10-20 pure copper 2 pin cable, that fits a recessed socket and can be shipped to the US in under a week or so? Or have one you want to sell at the price you paid? Been looking but haven't found it yet. Thanks


----------



## KnightCaeli (Oct 15, 2020)

Hello!

A set of Campfire Orions just arrived, and I'm not a fan of the cable with memory wire.

Is there a replacement cable you can recommend for this IEM? I'm not sure what cable material would work well with these.. I found a cable on Amazon that will arrive fairly quickly, but I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with the cable, it's the TRN T1 gold/sliver cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000872903538.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.2.6eeb2631UfuImX

I have also been looking at Penon and ISN cables, but they don't seem to have earhooks. Is there a benefit to having no preformed earhooks besides being able to wear the cable down? I wear glasses if that makes a difference.

I appreciate any comments! Thanks!


----------



## KarmaPhala (Oct 16, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Audio Fun

Hi guys, hope you doing well.
I just posted the review for the IKKO CTU01 upgrade cable. Overall really great cable for its price, it provide better bass impact, smoother and fuller midrange, well defined yet fatiguing free treble, also promote the soundstage and resolution noticeably.
If you interesting for this cable you can checkout my detail review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-ctu01-upgrade-cable.24713/reviews#item-review-24542
Have a great weekend!


----------



## jaker782

Better budget SPC cable:  Kbear Rhyme vs Tri Through?

I'd like to pick up one of these two to go with my budget copper Kbear cable.  It appears the Through measures slightly better, but which is better considering softness, stiffness, microphonics, and weight?  Does one sound noticeable better than the other?  Thanks!


----------



## RikudouGoku

jaker782 said:


> Better budget SPC cable:  Kbear Rhyme vs Tri Through?
> 
> I'd like to pick up one of these two to go with my budget copper Kbear cable.  It appears the Through measures slightly better, but which is better considering softness, stiffness, microphonics, and weight?  Does one sound noticeable better than the other?  Thanks!


The Rhyme is softer and a bit less stiff (not a problem on the Through, can still easily wrap it up without it flipping out). Microphonics are equal but the Through weights more because of the heavier connectors (specifically the 4.4mm connector).

The Through measures at 0.15 vs the rhyme at 0.23, so the Through does measure better (not a lot though). BUT in terms of value, the Rhyme is better because it is a difference of 7 usd. Its up to you if you want to pay the extra for the Through, but personally I prefer the Through in every way over the Rhyme (except the price lol).


----------



## IEMusic

jaker782 said:


> Better budget SPC cable:  Kbear Rhyme vs Tri Through?
> 
> I'd like to pick up one of these two to go with my budget copper Kbear cable.  It appears the Through measures slightly better, but which is better considering softness, stiffness, microphonics, and weight?  Does one sound noticeable better than the other?  Thanks!


I’d get whichever cable color/appearance matches the intended IEMs best.  I think the Rhyme is harder to match aesthetics (I have only the Rhyme).


----------



## piji

IEMusic said:


> The KBEAR Limpid silver cable (which is the same as the NiceHCK 4 core silver Litz cable) would be a budget alternative.



Thanks but I'm shallow and I really like how the Tin T3 cable looks with a silver/gold mix!


----------



## IEMusic (Oct 17, 2020)

piji said:


> Thanks but I'm shallow and I really like how the Tin T3 cable looks with a silver/gold mix!


Oh, sorry, my mistake.  You stated Tin T3, but it registered in my head TRN T3, which is a pure silver cable.

I guess I’ll fall back on my trusty Tripowin Zonie 16 cable recommendation.

https://www.amazon.com/Linsoul-Tripowin-Silver-Plated-Earphone/dp/B07ZQC6B9D





There are more options on AliExpress, such as the *KBEAR 16 core Silver plated cable, *but I’d wait for a sale before buying a cable on AliEx.


----------



## Subatomic

Does anyone have a recommendations on a good cable for IEMs with recessed 2 pin (0.78mm) sockets? I was going to grab the Kbear Rhyme for my AAW CIEMs, but doesn't look like the 2 pin connectors will work well with the recessed socket? The Null Audio cable that I have has failed at the jack end.


----------



## IEMusic (Oct 17, 2020)

Subatomic said:


> Does anyone have a recommendations on a good cable for IEMs with recessed 2 pin (0.78mm) sockets? I was going to grab the Kbear Rhyme for my AAW CIEMs, but doesn't look like the 2 pin connectors will work well with the recessed socket? The Null Audio cable that I have has failed at the jack end.


If you want a pure copper cable, this is an option.  I find it to be a good, well made copper cable.  As with all AliExpress cables, wait for a sale.

*NICEHCK 4 cores 4N OFHC High Purity Oxygen-Free Copper Cable*


----------



## Vruksha

Torn between these two cables, First one is YY 4 Core 7N Single Crystal Copper Cable (aesthetically very pleasing for me) and the second one YY 4 cores 5N UPOCC Single Crystal Copper (probably one of the most reccomended cable now) Anyone here tried them both? Particularly the first one.


----------



## dharmasteve

Subatomic said:


> Does anyone have a recommendations on a good cable for IEMs with recessed 2 pin (0.78mm) sockets? I was going to grab the Kbear Rhyme for my AAW CIEMs, but doesn't look like the 2 pin connectors will work well with the recessed socket? The Null Audio cable that I have has failed at the jack end.


Just woke, went for a pee and saw this. Tripowen Zonie fitted recessed shell fittings. I use one with a RevoNEXT RX8s. Back to sleep. Sorry if I've misunderstood. Zzzz.


----------



## bobsi

*Hola, *
Anyone a recommendation of sennheiserh hd 25 cable with L-plug, no coiled cable? 
I use Sennheiser hd 25 for broadcast und film, mixing and recording for sound devices. 
I need a new cable with a long durability and quality. The headphone ist for outfield audio production. 
A recommendation for cheap maybe AliExpress is very well

Thanks


----------



## piji

IEMusic said:


> There are more options on AliExpress, such as the *KBEAR 16 core Silver plated cable, *but I’d wait for a sale before buying a cable on AliEx.



Wow that KBEAR is possibly even nicer looking than the Tin T3's. Guess I know what to get when 11/11 pops up! Thank you very much.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 18, 2020)

bobsi said:


> *Hola, *
> Anyone a recommendation of sennheiserh hd 25 cable with L-plug, no coiled cable?
> I use Sennheiser hd 25 for broadcast und film, mixing and recording for sound devices.
> I need a new cable with a long durability and quality. The headphone ist for outfield audio production.
> ...



I just checked Lunashops and they have a bunch of cables for your headphones. Take a look here. http://www.lunashops.com/search.php...zZWFyY2hfZW5jb2RlX3RpbWUiO2k6MTYwMzAzNDc0Njt9

This is a link for Aleixpress searched for HD25. https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...01018072909&SearchText=Sennheiser+HD25+cable+ 

If this link dont work. Just put in the search bar Sennhiser HD25 cable and you will see a bunch of listings. 

Unfortunately I don't know too many folks here that has used any of these so I can't say if they are good cables or not but the prices seems reasonable and I would try a few sets to see if they will serve your purpose. Good luck.


----------



## bobsi

Dsnuts said:


> I just checked Lunashops and they have a bunch of cables for your headphones. Take a look here. http://www.lunashops.com/search.php...zZWFyY2hfZW5jb2RlX3RpbWUiO2k6MTYwMzAzNDc0Njt9
> 
> This is a link for Aleixpress searched for HD25. https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...01018072909&SearchText=Sennheiser+HD25+cable+
> 
> ...



i ordered a lot of cheap cable at Ali, the durability was not long, broken cable, broken connectors... 
lunashop is fine, I try... thanks


----------



## jaker782 (Oct 20, 2020)

I wanted to ask again about this cable:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001398172252.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.2e3b3c00DT7KcN&mp=1
This one is the MX series 6N new Type 6 Litz cable, currently on sale as I guess it is a newer offering from CEMA.

Anyone have it?  It doesn't appear this one has been measured/reviewed so I am curious about it.  Thanks!


----------



## harry501501

Out of curiosity, is the £23 TRIPOWIN C8 the same as the NICEHKC C8-1 that's under £10? I've looked back on this thread but getting confused cos they all look the same lol.

Makes me sick the prices UK sellers on Amazon and eBay are pricing these cheap Alie 8 and 16 cores... £60-£80. I've asked some of them how they can charge over £50-70 their true value and they either say excessive shipping costs or in two cases the ones on Aliexpress are counterfeit lol.

I just asked someone if they'd take £7.74 for the new 8 core Y***** cable they're wanting £43 for.


----------



## jaker782

Anyone have the CEMA super copper cable?  I was chatting with them on AE today and that is the cable they recommended.  Apparently it is softer with virtually no microphonic effects according to them.  Haven't heard much about that one on HF.


----------



## seanwee

Has anyone here tried the Electro Acousti Cryo-Litz 7N UP-OCC? 

How are they?


----------



## jaker782

seanwee said:


> Has anyone here tried the Electro Acousti Cryo-Litz 7N UP-OCC?
> 
> How are they?



I think @twister6 reviewed that one and a single crystal copper cable.  Check his reviews.


----------



## seanwee

jaker782 said:


> I think @twister6 reviewed that one and a single crystal copper cable.  Check his reviews.


Yeah i know. Just wondering if anyone here has tried it and how it compares to budget cables here.


----------



## RikudouGoku

TRN T3 (4.4mm version)




















(top = Kbear limpid, middle = TRN T3, bottom = Tri Through)

Measurement: 0.19ohms

8-core cable with a working chin-slider. But the ear hooks are very strong and worst of all the connector isnt straight so when connected to a source it is a bit bent (fortunately it works). I got 2 cables and both have that same problem, guess TRN QC is pretty bad. Oh and the divider on the picture above (the one with the TRN logo) is actually as scratched/unclean as it looks.....

Cant recommend it due to that and that we got cables like the Kbear Limpid and the Tri Through that are cheaper and of higher quality. 

4.4mm version costs 28 usd.


----------



## courierdriver

RikudouGoku said:


> TRN T3 (4.4mm version)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Appreciate your efforts to measure and analyze this cable. Quality seems to be it's big fault. That's why I'm steering away from TRN...with all their products.


----------



## IEMusic

I have three TRN T3 cables currently, and so far, I haven’t had any problems with them  .  That being said, the KBEAR Limpid/NiceHCK silver litz cables seem better made, and they are of normal length (the T3 is short).


----------



## Vruksha

seanwee said:


> Yeah i know. Just wondering if anyone here has tried it and how it compares to budget cables here.


I use Electro Acousti hybrid and copper cable, quality is really good. Connectors are solid. Cable feels soft, I am happy with them


----------



## superuser1

@RikudouGoku I wanted to ask for your rec between Tri Through and KBEar Rythym for the upcoming 11.11 sale


----------



## Vruksha

Any Hifiman SUNDARA owners here?  please reccomended a good 2.5mm Trrs Balanced Male to Dual 3.5mm Male Cable. The one's I found on Amazon has reviews stating it's stiff and  microphonic. Any other options? 
Thanks guys


----------



## seanwee

Vruksha said:


> Any Hifiman SUNDARA owners here?  please reccomended a good 2.5mm Trrs Balanced Male to Dual 3.5mm Male Cable. The one's I found on Amazon has reviews stating it's stiff and  microphonic. Any other options?
> Thanks guys


I'm using a custom silver copper hybrid cable with mine from a local audio store. 

I'm planning to get a mmcx to 3.5mm adapter for the sundaras on 11/11 though so i can use my other cables with it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> @RikudouGoku I wanted to ask for your rec between Tri Through and KBEar Rythym for the upcoming 11.11 sale


I prefer the Through more in terms of looks, build and feel, while it also measures a bit better. I will probably get more of the Through cable if I do get more cables.


----------



## Swen50

Hi!

First of all, sorry for my bad english.

I want to use *THIS* product as a 5m extension cable. Please tell me how to properly solder this cable to TRS connectors (male, female) for the best signal/sound?

Maybe as follows?

Left channel:
(1) gold & (1) silver to L+
(1) gold & (1) silver to GND

Right channel:
(1) gold & (1) silver to R+
(1) gold & (1) silver to GND

For now, I will connect *THIS* cable to this extension cord. In the future, I will probably use other headphone wires with this extension cord.

PS: I read Slater's *POST* about my TRN 8-core cablе. How should this cable be properly soldered by the manufacturer? (4) gold to GND, (2) silver to L+, (2) silver to R+?

Thanks!


----------



## Sunstealer

IEMusic said:


> I have three TRN T3 cables currently, and so far, I haven’t had any problems with them  .  That being said, the KBEAR Limpid/NiceHCK silver litz cables seem better made, and they are of normal length (the T3 is short).


I've got 2 TRN T3 cables and aside from the strong coil on the earhooks, they are fine. work well with TRI I3. Personally found them to be mnore resolving than the NiceHCK 4 core silver.


----------



## seanwee

My TRN T3 cable (mmcx) has a slight issue with the left connector. In certain positions it loses connection and i have to correct it. When you swivel it its much looser than the right side.

Does anyone know how to make it's fit tighter?


----------



## Leonne (Oct 30, 2020)

just got my TRN T3 cable, had a mixed feeling on it. it has good dynamic range bright open sounding and wide soundstage,  but it was too "in your face" for my taste, feels like watching huge tv in front of your face, it also sounds dry and lacks of refinement thus sounded so dry


----------



## povidlo

jant71 said:


> Not sure if it was totally new but since last week nobody mentioned NiceHCK ForX cable. Saw it on new arrivals...
> 
> Just MMCX though.


Based on description, seems like this cable was specifically made to improve vocals on Xelento. Quite niche!


----------



## 1Q84

Hi guys, what is the difference between a pure silver cable and an SPC in their effect with the iems' frequencies? Thanks


----------



## Sunstealer

seanwee said:


> My TRN T3 cable (mmcx) has a slight issue with the left connector. In certain positions it loses connection and i have to correct it. When you swivel it its much looser than the right side.
> 
> Does anyone know how to make it's fit tighter?


I have had similar issues with other MMCX cables. I take the inner sleeve of the MMCX connector on the cable and gently pinch it tighter with a pair of small pliers. Be careful, the connector is in two halves; you can end up overlapping them and damaging the connector (like shown in the picture). Make sure the central pin is not bent.


----------



## seanwee

Sunstealer said:


> I have had similar issues with other MMCX cables. I take the inner sleeve of the MMCX connector on the cable and gently pinch it tighter with a pair of small pliers. Be careful, the connector is in two halves; you can end up overlapping them and damaging the connector (like shown in the picture). Make sure the central pin is not bent.


Thanks but the mmcx jack on the TRN T3 works differently. 

It has a ring around the base and the inner sleeve is solid.





Any idea how to make it tighter?


----------



## lgcubana (Oct 31, 2020)

I'm relatively new to using an aftermarket cable for anything more than aesthetics.  I just recently picked up a couple, balanced (2.5mm), 4 core, 5N/7N silver/copper cables and they've made some incremental improvements, to some of my collection.

I see for the pending 11.11 sale, KB Ear is discounting their *balanced, 2 Core* UPOCC Single crystal Copper cable to $40 USD.

I've got a rudimentary question:  *can a 2 core really be a balanced connection, as you end up with a single core for each side ?*

To elaborate, if this image represents a multi strand, single core:




There wouldn't appear to be any isolation between the strands, for the  L/R [edit] +/- signal, for each, individual, earpiece.


----------



## Q Mass

lgcubana said:


> I'm relatively new to using an aftermarket cable for anything more than aesthetics.  I just recently picked up a couple, balanced (2.5mm), 4 core, 5N/7N silver/copper cables and they've made some incremental improvements, to some of my collection.
> 
> I see for the pending 11.11 sale, KB Ear is discounting their 2 Core UPOCC Single crystal Copper cable to $40 USD.
> 
> ...


A balanced stereo signal requires 4 'cores'.
Two would only be able to supply mono.
Three can be 'single ended' stereo.

Balanced stereo cables which appear to be made from two wires twisted are actually two coaxial cables (the insulated cores being the hidden extra two required to provide a full stereo balanced signal). So the apparently single 'core' going to each ear piece actually has two bundles of wires, the visible outer sheath, and the hidden inner core (separated by insulation).


----------



## IEMusic

I think I’m going to get a couple of these silver cables to try out.  Anyone have any experience with them already?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32963189583.html


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> I think I’m going to get a couple of these silver cables to try out.  Anyone have any experience with them already?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32963189583.html


Wonder what the difference is between that and their litzps cable. Maybe its just the 8 core version of it?


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> Wonder what the difference is between that and their litzps cable. Maybe its just the 8 core version of it?


I’m hoping it’s a longer and better constructed version of the TRN T3.  On some IEMs, I find the T3 slightly more transparent than the NiceHCK silver 4 core litz.


----------



## 1Q84

IEMusic said:


> I’m hoping it’s a longer and better constructed version of the TRN T3.  On some IEMs, I find the T3 slightly more transparent than the NiceHCK silver 4 core litz.


am actually choosing between these two, does the T3 reduces the bass more? am just looking to make the bass tighter but not reduce its quantity, because I tried the ISN S16 which is an SPC and it reduced the bass significantly, like more than 50%. LOL


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> I’m hoping it’s a longer and better constructed version of the TRN T3.  On some IEMs, I find the T3 slightly more transparent than the NiceHCK silver 4 core litz.


Well, the TRN T3 does measure quite a lot better.


----------



## lgcubana

IEMusic said:


> I think I’m going to get a couple of these silver cables to try out.  Anyone have any experience with them already?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32963189583.html


Lookup the same parameters, for that noname brand's 7N version, $25.70 USD


----------



## IEMusic (Oct 31, 2020)

1Q84 said:


> am actually choosing between these two, does the T3 reduces the bass more? am just looking to make the bass tighter but not reduce its quantity, because I tried the ISN S16 which is an SPC and it reduced the bass significantly, like more than 50%. LOL


I haven’t noticed any significant bass reduction with either silver cable, but on some IEMs, the T3 seemed to tighten up the bass definition a little more.



lgcubana said:


> Lookup the same parameters, for that noname brand's 7N version, $25.70 USD


?huh?...Oh, the Yy silver cable?   I wonder how good that cable is as well.  I guess we have to assume they are as described, pure silver.


----------



## povidlo

Vruksha said:


> Any Hifiman SUNDARA owners here?  please reccomended a good 2.5mm Trrs Balanced Male to Dual 3.5mm Male Cable. The one's I found on Amazon has reviews stating it's stiff and  microphonic. Any other options?
> Thanks guys


This cable should work: https://hartaudiocables.com/collect...9-dual-3-5mm-mono-ts-balanced-headphone-cable

Don't own Sundara but happily use these cables for my cans.


----------



## Vruksha

povidlo said:


> This cable should work: https://hartaudiocables.com/collect...9-dual-3-5mm-mono-ts-balanced-headphone-cable
> 
> Don't own Sundara but happily use these cables for my cans.


Thank you, I ended up ordering the meze99 balanced cable n later came across this Hartcable, they look solid very well built. Maybe the next cable will be these


----------



## Sunstealer

seanwee said:


> Thanks but the mmcx jack on the TRN T3 works differently.
> 
> It has a ring around the base and the inner sleeve is solid.
> 
> ...



Hmmm....I am stumped. Sometimes a dodgy connection can be caused by dust in the socket - do the old Nintendo trick - blow on it? That wouldn't fix the looseness though. When you swap the connectors (right jack into left IEM socket) is it still loose? Is it loose in other MMCX IEMs?

Perhaps a very thin film of clear nail varnish over half of the sleeve might increase the diameter by enough?

Have you asked in the DIY cable thread?


----------



## seanwee

Sunstealer said:


> When you swap the connectors (right jack into left IEM socket) is it still loose?


still the left connector thats loose



Sunstealer said:


> Is it loose in other MMCX IEMs?


yes


----------



## Dsnuts

Just got the new LITZOCC 4 core cables from NiceHCK. These cables are amazing fellas. These are easily the pure OCC copper equivalent to their pure 4 core silver cables. 
Copper cables of this quality just don't exist at this price. These are easily just as good as any copper cables I have that are much more expensive. 

You guys have another option during 11.11 sales. Will be doing a full review for this one but I can tell you guys if you guys need a cheaper 4 core copper these are the real deal.


----------



## seanwee

Dsnuts said:


> Just got the new LITZOCC 4 core cables from NiceHCK. These cables are amazing fellas. These are easily the pure OCC copper equivalent to their pure 4 core silver cables.
> Copper cables of this quality just don't exist at this price. These are easily just as good as any copper cables I have that are much more expensive.
> 
> You guys have another option during 11.11 sales. Will be doing a full review for this one but I can tell you guys if you guys need a cheaper 4 core copper these are the real deal.


How do they compare to UPOCC?


----------



## Dsnuts

It is a lighter cable for one. A thinner 4 core, I know some folks like to have their cables light and thinner and these are thinner. Not as thick as the UPOCC cable your mentioning. Tonality is similar, UPOCC is higher quality all around but these are extremely good for the little price they are charging for them. Even cheaper I am certain during singles day. 

I can tell the material they are using for these cables are actually solid quality. You can't expect Ultra quality but I do own the ISN C4 cables which are very similar in material and sound characteristics but these new LITZOCCs are 1/4th the cost of those. In fact I am gonna do a head to head will be back with some results.


----------



## Dsnuts

The difference between the ISN C4 and the LitzOCC, C4 is a bit warmer sounding with a slight wider fuller stage but otherwise both are very similar in how they perform.

Both being pure copper. Crystal Copper vs the OCC. Differences between these cables are subtle but not a big gap in performance.


----------



## RikudouGoku

@Dsnuts Have you considered getting a multimeter to measure your cables? Since you got so many and are getting a lot of the new ones, it would be very helpful.

This is the one I have (ordered from amazon though): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33001360039.html


----------



## Dsnuts

To be honest with you how a cable measures has nothing to do with how hey affect the sound characteristics of my earphones so I never bothered. For example the NiceHCK Oalloy is one of the worst measuring cables but sound wise throws out one of the best effects for copper cables and is one of my best cables. If I bought my cables based on measurments alone I wouldnt own half of my cables so not really a good way a guage what a cable does for me. I let my ears do the measuring.


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> @Dsnuts Have you considered getting a multimeter to measure your cables? Since you got so many and are getting a lot of the new ones, it would be very helpful.
> 
> This is the one I have (ordered from amazon though): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33001360039.html



RikudouGoku Do you know of a guide for doing cable measurements or the basic steps.  I am interested in giving it a try as I have a multimeter and cables. Thank you


----------



## lgcubana

paulwasabii said:


> RikudouGoku Do you know of a guide for doing cable measurements or the basic steps.  I am interested in giving it a try as I have a multimeter and cables. Thank you


@RikudouGoku me two


----------



## Dsnuts

Where measurements don't mean much for example some of the best measuring cables are sub $20. If I based my cable ability based on that vs what they do for example flagship cables like the Totem should measure better right? 

I am willing to be they measure much worse. But budget cables are great for what they do but they don't approach what something like the CEMA cables or Penon cables do unfortunately.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> RikudouGoku Do you know of a guide for doing cable measurements or the basic steps.  I am interested in giving it a try as I have a multimeter and cables. Thank you


I didnt really use a guide but here is how I do it.

1. toggle the impedance measuring mode (an ohm symbol)




2. Thenyou need to find out the impedance of the tools used, that is the crocodile clip.  

 
You just need to touch them (black and red together) and you see the value.



3. Connect the black cable to the black "com" port (the middle port) and the red cable to red port on the right.

4. Red cable "clip" it on to the 3,5mm/4,4mm/2.5mm jack (on a 4.4mm it is the first "ring" on it 

 while on a 3.5mm it is on the wider space 



5. black cable clip it on to the left mmcx jack. 

,on a 2pin you just need one of the 2pins and one of them can usually have a very weird value that is very hard to stabilize. 



6. Then you see the value on the multimeter but wait until it stabilized (it can take a minute or two). After you get the value you just need to subtract the measurement that you first got, that is the tools impedance. (otherwise you get iem + tool = results)


----------



## courierdriver

RikudouGoku said:


> I didnt really use a guide but here is how I do it.
> 
> 1. toggle the impedance measuring mode (an ohm symbol)
> 
> ...


Screw measurements...I'm with @Dsnuts ...I'll let the sound of a cable speak for itself. If it sounds good compared to other cables, I really don't care how it measures. I've seen lots of measurements for both gear and cables, and many times the measurements don't jive with what I actually hear. I'd rather trust what I hear, as opposed to what some graph says.


----------



## RikudouGoku

courierdriver said:


> Screw measurements...I'm with @Dsnuts ...I'll let the sound of a cable speak for itself. If it sounds good compared to other cables, I really don't care how it measures. I've seen lots of measurements for both gear and cables, and many times the measurements don't jive with what I actually hear. I'd rather trust what I hear, as opposed to what some graph says.


That's good and all for you if you have the cable. But measurements are very important to me as a buyer.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Dsnuts said:


> Where measurements don't mean much for example some of the best measuring cables are sub $20. If I based my cable ability based on that vs what they do for example flagship cables like the Totem should measure better right?
> 
> I am willing to be they measure much worse. But budget cables are great for what they do but they don't approach what something like the CEMA cables or Penon cables do unfortunately.


The cable are conductors, so their resistance is the primary property that matters.

Then if somehow magically/hyperscientifically (or other reasons) cables induce perceptible difference - that should be measurable with the good rigs, as with tips, etc.

If it is just the power of imagination (without any tangible proof and credible arguments), then it should simply come free to everyone. Imagining that some cable is super-duper better is absolutely free!


----------



## JEHL

PhonoPhi said:


> The cable are conductors, so their resistance is the primary property that matters.
> 
> Then if somehow magically/hyperscientifically (or other reasons) cables induce perceptible difference - that should be measurable with the good rigs, as with tips, etc.
> 
> If it is just the power of imagination (without any tangible proof and credible arguments), then it should simply come free to everyone. Imagining that some cable is super-duper better is absolutely free!


I sometimes wonder how overlooked the fit of the cable is...


----------



## PhonoPhi

JEHL said:


> I sometimes wonder how overlooked the fit of the cable is...


Absolutely, it goes without saying for me.

The fit can make a huge difference for the proper (and stable) insertion: Blon BL-03 would be a good example.

For me 16-core cables without ear guides work the best for flexibility and convenience of fit (and minimal tangling(!)). Then all the different colours are a bonus - look nice, and I can imagine things 

I also routinely check the resistance with a simple multimeter to assure that all wires are correctly soldered and no anomalies.


----------



## JEHL

PhonoPhi said:


> Absolutely, it goes without saying for me.
> 
> The fit can make a huge difference for the proper (and stable) insertion: Blon BL-03 would be a good example.
> 
> ...


Since we're talking about BL-03 and 16 core I guess this is kinda relevant again.


JEHL said:


>


Not sure if worth trying to trim the guides since this is an irreversible mod to my knowledge. On the other hand they are EXTREMELY unobtrusive compared to... The stock cable.

Not sure is someone has shown this before but here's the ear guides together in one picture between stock BLON and the Tripowin Zonie.

Unrelated: Photographing is hard.


----------



## chinmie

for me, there's no "good" or "best" measured cables.. but i do appreciate measurements. 

whether a cable is good or not (relative to the measurement) all comes down to what "EQ result" that you want to add/reduce from the earphones and the connected audio source. 

just like, for instance, salt..good amount or type of the salt depends on the use situation


----------



## seanwee

Dsnuts said:


> Where measurements don't mean much for example some of the best measuring cables are sub $20. If I based my cable ability based on that vs what they do for example flagship cables like the Totem should measure better right?
> 
> I am willing to be they measure much worse. But budget cables are great for what they do but they don't approach what something like the CEMA cables or Penon cables do unfortunately.





courierdriver said:


> Screw measurements...I'm with @Dsnuts ...I'll let the sound of a cable speak for itself. If it sounds good compared to other cables, I really don't care how it measures. I've seen lots of measurements for both gear and cables, and many times the measurements don't jive with what I actually hear. I'd rather trust what I hear, as opposed to what some graph says.





PhonoPhi said:


> The cable are conductors, so their resistance is the primary property that matters.
> 
> Then if somehow magically/hyperscientifically (or other reasons) cables induce perceptible difference - that should be measurable with the good rigs, as with tips, etc.
> 
> If it is just the power of imagination (without any tangible proof and credible arguments), then it should simply come free to everyone. Imagining that some cable is super-duper better is absolutely free!


This is exactly what I meant by expensive cables no longer just expensive because they conduct the best. They are expensive for the coloration they apply to the sound. Hence why alloys are used even though they have far worse resistance compared to pure copper/silver.

If you're going for the absolute purest sound (lowest resistance) I'm sure you can go further by just brute forcing it with a thick and short cable.


----------



## Strifeff7

is it normal that iem cables became stiff after a month or so ?
I have 4,8,16 core cable,

is there a way to prevent it?

thank you,


----------



## PhonoPhi

seanwee said:


> This is exactly what I meant by expensive cables no longer just expensive because they conduct the best. They are expensive for the coloration they apply to the sound. Hence why alloys are used even though they have far worse resistance compared to pure copper/silver.
> 
> If you're going for the absolute purest sound (lowest resistance) I'm sure you can go further by just brute forcing it with a thick and short cable.


Exactly, why cables should be a source of colouration, they are not meant to be at all.

(If one wears an aluminum hat that greatly enhances the sound in the head and is claimed to be proven effective because it is expensively advertised so - I am OK with it, but do not see a good valid reason to get one )

IEMs (transducers) and sources are (and should be) the primary components of your sound and music enjoyment.


----------



## seanwee

PhonoPhi said:


> Exactly, why cables should be a source of colouration, they are not meant to be at all.
> 
> (If one wears an aluminum hat that greatly enhances the sound in the head and is claimed to be proven effective because it is expensively advertised so - I am OK with it, but do not see a good valid reason to get one )
> 
> IEMs (transducers) and sources are (and should be) the primary components of your sound and music enjoyment.


Well this is head-fi where we thrive on much of a muchness things lmao


----------



## PhonoPhi

Strifeff7 said:


> is it normal that iem cables became stiff after a month or so ?
> I have 4,8,16 core cable,
> 
> is there a way to prevent it?
> ...


Stiffening of the cables is fairly common.
It happens because one of the main materials of the jackets is PVC (poly(vinyl cholide)), which is actually rigid polymer and requires plasticizers to be soft.
These plasticizers can be toxic, can smell and with time leach out leaving the cables stiff.
Not to mention that when burned, PVC generates HCl and chlorine and often becomes the main source of health damage in fires...
(Personally, I would ban (or severely limit) PVC use)

There are better materials, like TPE, I know some NiceHCK cables mention this material.

But PVC is definitely the cheapest...


----------



## PhonoPhi

seanwee said:


> Well this is head-fi where we thrive on much of a muchness things lmao


That is so true, and I insist that my blue cables (shades vary with mood) is the muchness of the muchness


----------



## agawa (Nov 3, 2020)

PhonoPhi said:


> IEMs (transducers) and sources are (and should be) the primary components of your sound and music enjoyment.


Agreed. Cables should basically not get in the way of the signal, unless there is some special effect desired by the listener. For example, copper would not impact low frequencies as much as silver, resulting in perception of a warmer sound. So would it be accurate to say that some metals mask, for lack of a better word, some part of the frequency spectrum more than others?


----------



## PhonoPhi

agawa said:


> Agreed. Cables should basically not get in the way of the signal, unless there is some special effect desired by the listener. For example, copper would not impact low frequencies as much as silver, resulting in perception of a warmer sound. So would it be accurate to say that some metals mask, for lack of a better word, some part of the frequency spectrum more that others?


There are no any research data on the material impact on the spectra (some effects are there only at 100 kHz and higher).
If someone can distinguish copper and silver, and especially copper and spc in real blind tests or show the measurable difference with their rigs (and rigs are very sensitive now) - I will be very surprised.
So until proven - it is all myths and imagination, and I love this part with the cables (!), I just can imagine that my blue cables are super best, and they are! It works for me. (Note that it is my personal and non-expensive myth))


----------



## Speedskater

PhonoPhi said:


> There are no any research data on the material impact on the spectra (some effects are there only at 100 kHz and higher).


Small typo there. It's more like 100 megahertz.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Speedskater said:


> Small typo there. It's more like 100 megahertz.


With the skin depth being ca. 0.5 mm at 1 MHz and renownedly sensitive golden ears of trained seasoned audiophiles, I felt safer to claim just 100 kHz (rare DAP/DACs go past 90 kHz and rare transducers are rated past 50 kHz).


----------



## krunchcrispy

Dsnuts said:


> It is a lighter cable for one. A thinner 4 core, I know some folks like to have their cables light and thinner and these are thinner. Not as thick as the UPOCC cable your mentioning. Tonality is similar, UPOCC is higher quality all around but these are extremely good for the little price they are charging for them. Even cheaper I am certain during singles day.
> 
> I can tell the material they are using for these cables are actually solid quality. You can't expect Ultra quality but I do own the ISN C4 cables which are very similar in material and sound characteristics but these new LITZOCCs are 1/4th the cost of those. In fact I am gonna do a head to head will be back with some results.


ANy update on your head-to-head?  I am thinking about these. Hmmmm.   Any chanc eyou have a Moondrop Starfield? I have been using that cable on some other IEMS, and I am curious as to how the NiceHCK LITZOCC sounds against the Moondrop cable.


----------



## Dsnuts

krunchcrispy said:


> ANy update on your head-to-head?  I am thinking about these. Hmmmm.   Any chanc eyou have a Moondrop Starfield? I have been using that cable on some other IEMS, and I am curious as to how the NiceHCK LITZOCC sounds against the Moondrop cable.



The difference between the ISN C4 and the LitzOCC, C4 is a bit warmer sounding with a slight wider fuller stage but otherwise both are very similar in how they perform.

Both being pure copper. Crystal Copper vs the OCC. Differences between these cables are subtle but not a big gap in performance. 

I do own the cable that came with the Moondrop Blessing 2 which is another 4 core copper variant. I can check both this evening will let you know how they are but I have a feeling the LITZOCC will be just as good. 

I have been using it more with my NM2+ lately and really for a cheaper 4 cored copper cable these are a bargain. NM2+ has a lot of upper mids emphasis and I feel copper cables matches up well with them and several other NF audio earphones. I do own a lot of much higher end copper cables and these LitzOCC cables easily just as good.


----------



## krunchcrispy

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## LordZero

Anyone have experienced electric shocks using the "6N OCC Silver plating 26AWG MMCX" from CEMA Electro acousti Store ?

Yesterday, my ears started to get itchy where the mmcx connectors touch (close to the tragus). First I though I was getting some kind of allergy, so I was moving the iem around till i felt a pinch which seemed like a electro shock, change to the original it01s cable and it stopped.

Is this normal? There is any fix?

Never happened with the Fiio M9, only with the e10k connected to my laptop.


----------



## JEHL

PhonoPhi said:


> Stiffening of the cables is fairly common.
> It happens because one of the main materials of the jackets is PVC (poly(vinyl cholide)), which is actually rigid polymer and requires plasticizers to be soft.
> These plasticizers can be toxic, can smell and with time leach out leaving the cables stiff.
> Not to mention that when burned, PVC generates HCl and chlorine and often becomes the main source of health damage in fires...
> ...


So is perfectly viable to make disposable drinking bottles out of TPE... but it's too expensive for cable jackets all of the sudden?


----------



## LordZero

LordZero said:


> Anyone have experienced electric shocks using the "6N OCC Silver plating 26AWG MMCX" from CEMA Electro acousti Store ?
> 
> Yesterday, my ears started to get itchy where the mmcx connectors touch (close to the tragus). First I though I was getting some kind of allergy, so I was moving the iem around till i felt a pinch which seemed like a electro shock, change to the original it01s cable and it stopped.
> 
> ...




Tried them again, seems that the electro schocks are also happening inside my ear.


----------



## PhonoPhi

JEHL said:


> So is perfectly viable to make disposable drinking bottles out of TPE... but it's too expensive for cable jackets all of the sudden?


TPE (thermoplastic elastomers), which are fairly expensive, and PET - poly(ethylene terephthalate), common rigid polymer in most polyester clothes and disposable water bottles - are different.


----------



## JEHL (Nov 4, 2020)

PhonoPhi said:


> TPE (thermoplastic elastomers), which are fairly expensive, and PET - poly(ethylene terephthalate), common rigid polymer in most polyester clothes and disposable water bottles - are different.


Well then, I was about to correct myself with an edit but is too late now.

Also I wonder what causes some cables to be already rigid from the get go. I just bought some replacement mouse and it has the stiffest cable I've ever seen. So stiff even a month later still memorizes the out of the box bends. Did they use actual rubber for this or what for it to be this stiff?

Edit: Also the only time I was ever electro shocked by a cable is when the source was clearly not grounded. So I probably can't help there.

Edit 2: Is it wrong that I wanna find out what all my headgear old and new truly sounds like without ANY coloration from the source and/or output impedance? Then EQ later if I didn't like it? Like E1DA 9038S and JC ALLY JC04P?


----------



## PhonoPhi

JEHL said:


> Well then, I was about to correct myself with an edit but is too late now.
> 
> Also I wonder what causes some cables to be already rigid from the get go. I just bought some replacement mouse and it has the stiffest cable I've ever seen. So stiff even a month later still memorizes the out of the box bends. Did they use actual rubber for this or what for it to be this stiff?
> 
> ...


Stiffness/softness are intrinsic properties of polymers (determinef by glass transition, crystallization); most commercial polymers are rigid and need to be either plasticized (cheaper) or prepared differently (e.g. making copolymers).


----------



## JEHL

PhonoPhi said:


> Stiffness/softness are intrinsic properties of polymers (determinef by glass transition, crystallization); most commercial polymers are rigid and need to be either plasticized (cheaper) or prepared differently (e.g. making copolymers).


On a somewhat related note, has anyone ranked cables based on stiffness, both out of box and after it stops smelling? (Probably not the best time frame, but I clearly am no expert in this area).


----------



## Dsnuts

krunchcrispy said:


> Thanks for the reply!






Interesting that the starfield cable is a 4N OFC cable.  



LitzOCC is 4N as well. 

So I just went back n forth between my Moondrop blessing 2 cable which is a 6N litz OCC cable vs the LitzOCC shown above .
The sound between the two cables are pretty much the same. I would have a difficult time figuring out which cable is which. The stock Blessing 2 cable is actually a very nice 4 core OCC cable and supposedly a better purity than the LitzOCC shown above.  The stock Blessing 2 cable is higher quality cable vs the Starfield 4N OFC cable by the way. Should be considering their cost. I am certain it is the same cable they include in their higher end S8 model as well. 

I can't tell much of a difference at all between the two cables on my NM2+. That just means the LitzOCC is playing at that level.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> Interesting that the starfield cable is a 4N OFC cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FIY: The Blessing 2 stock cables measures at around 0.34 ohm for me.


----------



## paulwasabii (Nov 6, 2020)

I was looking for a 2.5mm balanced in silver and ran across this NICEHCK LitzPS-Pro 8 on twitter.  I don't see an 11-11 sale price but on Twitter it said $29.99 for the first 80. I ordered without payment, hopefully, I can get a price adjustment.
Link: Link
Update: I did get the price adjustment last night.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Nov 5, 2020)

paulwasabii said:


> I was looking for a 2.5mm balanced in silver and ran across this NICEHCK LitzPS-Pro 8 on twitter.  I don't see an 11-11 sale price but on Twitter it said $29.99 for the first 80. I ordered without payment, hopefully, I can get a price adjustment.
> Link: Link


Wow great catch!
If the impedance really is under 0.3 ohms, then WOW.





EDIT: Ok looks like they claimed the ordinary litzps is under 0.3 ohms. 



Which it isnt, so I guess it has the same impedance that is at around 1 ohm.


----------



## jaker782 (Nov 6, 2020)

Not sure if this is budget or mid-fi, but I just recieved the CEMA super copper today and I am very impressed!  Beautiful cable and very soft as well!  Build quality is superb!  I got a generous returning customer discount too which was nice.  Sound impressions to follow.


----------



## Nimweth

TRI Through cable and KBEAR Lark. Superb combination. Looks great too!


----------



## kmmbd

Received the Electro-Acousti 6N OCC + Silver mixed cable. For just $35, really pleased with the overall build quality and fit and finish. The memory wire is also not annoying as many others in the price range and mostly malleable. Overall, highly recommended as an upgrade cable.


----------



## courierdriver

I just bought two KBEAR Rhyme cables in 2.5 balanced, TFZ 2pin configuration. One to use with my recently acquired BLON BL03 and the other to use with with my just purchased BLON BL01. $38 CDN for both with free Aliexpress shipping. Currently own this cable and using it in balanced 2.5 QDC format with my KZ ZS10 PRO. Will be putting it on my 11/11 purchase...KZ ZAX.


----------



## GSkyflakes

RikudouGoku said:


> Spoiler: Kbear Limpid
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would you recommend using the kbear rhyme 8 for the nf audio nm2+? I heard in the nf audio impressions thread that the upocc cables help tame the upper mid range. If not. Whats another cable in the $15-30 range that would do?


----------



## RikudouGoku

GSkyflakes said:


> Would you recommend using the kbear rhyme 8 for the nf audio nm2+? I heard in the nf audio impressions thread that the upocc cables help tame the upper mid range. If not. Whats another cable in the $15-30 range that would do?


I am a cable placebo believer, so I say just get a cable with copper color should be fine. Kbear Rhyme and the Faaeal litz copper cable for example.

But depending on how much you want to reduce the upper mids, EQ is your best bet. And you can try some narrow bores like the Final audio type E/sony EP-EX11 tips.


----------



## GSkyflakes

RikudouGoku said:


> I am a cable placebo believer, so I say just get a cable with copper color should be fine. Kbear Rhyme and the Faaeal litz copper cable for example.
> 
> But depending on how much you want to reduce the upper mids, EQ is your best bet. And you can try some narrow bores like the Final audio type E/sony EP-EX11 tips.



Hahaha, alright. Going off on that tangent, I prefer the looks of the tri through cable. I hope it achieves the same as the two you mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## RikudouGoku

GSkyflakes said:


> Hahaha, alright. Going off on that tangent, I prefer the looks of the tri through cable. I hope it achieves the same as the two you mentioned. Thanks!


The Trough cable is basically a silver plated version of the faaeal cable.


----------



## Dsnuts

GSkyflakes said:


> Would you recommend using the kbear rhyme 8 for the nf audio nm2+? I heard in the nf audio impressions thread that the upocc cables help tame the upper mid range. If not. Whats another cable in the $15-30 range that would do?






I have been using the NM2+ with the new litzOCC shown here. Great match. It sounds great using this cable. Cheap and worth a look during sales.


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of LitzOCC. I just wrote some impressions on this review here. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-litzocc-iem-cables.24760/reviews#item-review-24710




Absolute steal for these sub $20 cables. As many copper cables I own these stand out for sheer value. More resolving that you would imagine from a budget offering. Goes extremely well with all BA earphones and highly detailed monitors.


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> I am a cable placebo believer, so I say just get a cable with copper color should be fine. Kbear Rhyme and the Faaeal litz copper cable for example.
> 
> But depending on how much you want to reduce the upper mids, EQ is your best bet. And you can try some narrow bores like the Final audio type E/sony EP-EX11 tips.


Well here's something that makes my head spin just thinking about it. What is considered reference? Short circuit or the stock cable?


----------



## musicinmymind

What would be list of cables for Aliexpress 11.11 sale best buy?

if someone has the list, pls list out.


----------



## Nimweth

I have received the TRI Through cable for review from Wendy Li at KBEAR. I am very impressed by it and here are my thoughts:

TRI Through cable
TRI are best known for their high quality IEMs such as the i3 and i4 and now the new Starsea and Starlight. This sister company of KBEAR has  released a new cable, the "Through".

It is a 4-core silver-plated cable and the material is 5N single crystal copper. The 3.5mm plug is straight and finished in highly polished metal with TRI branding. The Y-split is similarly finished with the trident symbol and there is a spherical clear plastic chin slider and the 2-pin connectors are colour coded for channel identification. The cable is very well made and feels substantial. It is supple and feels very comfortable. It also comes with a sturdy carrying case with a zip closure which is finished in a grey textured material with the TRI logo on the lid. 

The Through cable was tested principally with the KBEAR Lark via an Xduoo X20 DAP and immediate improvements were noticed compared to the stock cable. The soundstage became wider and deeper, the treble gained extra focus and became smoother. Midrange detail and layering were more transparent whilst the bass appeared somewhat tighter and firmer.

Similar improvements were noted with other IEMs including the KZ ZAX and BLON BL-05s, the former achieving a shallower V signature and the latter displaying a more even treble response. In both cases midrange transparency was increased and the staging was expanded, especially with the BL-05s. 

This is a very good cable and the improvements gained certainly justify the extra outlay. It looks good, sounds good and represents good value. Another quality product from the TRI stable.


----------



## Dsnuts

I compared them to the cables that came with the moondrop Blessing 2 a 4N OFC cable I believe and a few others that are similar in make up. I can't tell the difference between the Blessing 2 cables and the LitzOCC. I would have a hard time figuring out which cable is which in a blind test. It is that similar. I went back n forth several times on a splitter using the same earphones my NM2+. 

They are just as good as many $30-$50 range 4 cored pure copper cables. This is the reason why they are a great value. 
NiceHCK just came out with an 8 core version of their pure silver cables. I hope they make an 8 core version of the LitzOCC.


----------



## lgcubana

iKKO has the 2.5mm, MMCX cable on sale, at *Amazon*: link

127um high purity single crystal copper silver-plated core, providing better resolution
Thicker silver-plated layer, more transparent ultra-high frequency presentation.
Ultra-low cable impedance to maximize the transient performance of IEM
Including: CTU01 HiFi Audiophile IEM Cable 1 PCS,Bouble Layer Tips 1 pair, Short silicone Tips 3 pair, Balance Tips 3 pair (color depends on the color inside the package)
*$42.28*

The cable has that telltale vinyl smell. To it's credit, the cable is very flexible; as soon as I took it out, it straightened out.

_(for whatever reason, only the 2.5mm, MMCX is on sale)


_


----------



## zenki (Nov 10, 2020)

Why SPC when pure Ag is available?


----------



## talponne

Dsnuts said:


> I compared them to the cables that came with the moondrop Blessing 2 a 4N OFC cable I believe and a few others that are similar in make up. I can't tell the difference between the Blessing 2 cables and the LitzOCC. I would have a hard time figuring out which cable is which in a blind test. It is that similar. I went back n forth several times on a splitter using the same earphones my NM2+.
> 
> They are just as good as many $30-$50 range 4 cored pure copper cables. This is the reason why they are a great value.
> NiceHCK just came out with an 8 core version of their pure silver cables. I hope they make an 8 core version of the LitzOCC.


B2 has quite a nice cable in my opinion.
I would not feel the need to upgrade honestly, only if you go expensive.


----------



## Sunstealer

lgcubana said:


> iKKO has the 2.5mm, MMCX cable on sale, at *Amazon*: link
> 
> 127um high purity single crystal copper silver-plated core, providing better resolution
> Thicker silver-plated layer, more transparent ultra-high frequency presentation.
> ...



This cable has great synergy with the Solaris OG. Adds some needed heft to the bass but maintains a smooth, extended and airy treble.


----------



## piji

Just remembered I have a Linsoul coupon. Looking at the TRN T3 but does anyone have any other recs <$50?


----------



## slex

what would be a nice cable to drive a pure BE? Full copper? Silver plated or pure silver?☺️


----------



## povidlo

Any suggestions on short cables for BT dacs like Qudelix, BTR5, ES100?

Looks like most cables come in standard 125cm length.

So far only seeing this ddhifi cable, which is 50cm.


----------



## sebek

What's the difference between mixed silver and copper cables and silver plated cables? Should they sound somehow different from each other?

There are many Nicehck 8 core models of different colors, can you recommend someone in particular or are they all the same?


----------



## paulwasabii (Nov 10, 2020)

For those who put the new KBEAR Limpid Pro 8 core in your 11-11 cart, AK Audio on Ali is offering the price adjustment discount price of $26usd. You will need to place an unpaid order at the current price and contact them for a price adjustment down to $26usd. Remember to change your payment type to Other to place an unpaid order.

Link Here


----------



## LordZero

Anyone can compare the tripowin c8 to the Electro Acousti 6N OCC + OCC Silver plating? I have the last one and think it lacks a little treble compared to the original it01s cable.


----------



## piji

Ended up grabbing this one for 11/11.


----------



## sebek

piji said:


> Ended up grabbing this one for 11/11.


but when do the 11/11 offers expire? are they valid until midnight today or do they last a few days?


----------



## piji

sebek said:


> but when do the 11/11 offers expire? are they valid until midnight today or do they last a few days?


1 day 20 hours left on the 11/11 stuff according to the aliexpress home page. I dunno if sellers can change their price back before then though.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Kbear Limpid Pro







https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001722934298.html


----------



## jaker782 (Nov 11, 2020)

This is an interesting cable from CEMA with palladium + single crystal copper + silver that I haven't seen before.  Looks like an nice deal for 11:11:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001665139746.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.5af63c00ZEWJSg&mp=1



Any thoughts on the sonic characteristics?  Not familiar with what palladium is supposed to do.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> Kbear Limpid Pro
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001722934298.html


Looks like they recently came out with these 8 core (Pro) versions of the NiceHCK LitzPS and the KBEAR Limpid.  I think I‘ll get one of them.  It‘s really nice that the NiceHCK version has the 2 pin connectors that are compatible with recessed 2 pin sockets, like the Tanchjim Oxygen or the Fearless S8.  If you don’t want the protrusion of the 2 pins, get the KBEAR Limpid version.


----------



## IEMusic

povidlo said:


> Any suggestions on short cables for BT dacs like Qudelix, BTR5, ES100?
> 
> Looks like most cables come in standard 125cm length.


The TRN T3 silver cable is shorter than usual.


----------



## povidlo

IEMusic said:


> The TRN T3 silver cable is shorter than usual.


It's listed at 1.1m , it's a bit shorter than standard 1.25m. 

I'm looking for shorter cable, like ddHiFi BC50B which is 0.5m.


----------



## IEMusic

I wonder what the main differences are between these 2 NiceHCK 8 core pure silver cables.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> I wonder what the main differences are between these 2 NiceHCK 8 core pure silver cables.


hmmm good question, it looks like it uses different connectors/divider but for the cable itself I have no idea.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> hmmm good question, it looks like it uses different connectors/divider but for the cable itself I have no idea.


The more expensive one is older, and I guess isn’t Litz.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> The more expensive one is older, and I guess isn’t Litz.


They dont claim it is litz or not, so assume it isnt.


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> They dont claim it is litz or not, so assume it isnt.



Not Litz and no Ns     The newer cable is 4Ns certified and the older one just says pure silver.  If you care how many 9s are after the decimal, go with the new one.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> Not Litz and no Ns     The newer cable is 4Ns certified and the older one just says pure silver.  If you care how many 9s are after the decimal, go with the new one.


yeah, seems they made their old cable completely redundant lol.


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah, seems they made their old cable completely redundant lol.



I went with Limpid Pro 8 core and it shipped out this morning.  Hopefully it beat the rush out of the warehouse.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> I went with Limpid Pro 8 core and it shipped out this morning.  Hopefully it beat the rush out of the warehouse.


Nice, gives us your feedback when you get it then. You dont have a multimeter though right? I am mostly curious if it will have a lower impedance than the regular 4-core version.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> Nice, gives us your feedback when you get it then. You dont have a multimeter though right? I am mostly curious if it will have a lower impedance than the regular 4-core version.


I’m wondering though, how come the NiceHCK LitzPS cables (4 and 8 core) are listed as Litz cables, but the KBEAR Limpid cables are not listed as Litz?  Don’t they seem essentially identical?


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> I’m wondering though, how come the NiceHCK LitzPS cables (4 and 8 core) are listed as Litz cables, but the KBEAR Limpid cables are not listed as Litz?  Don’t they seem essentially identical?


They are the same cable. Probably from the same OEM factory but with different connectors/dividers.


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> Nice, gives us your feedback when you get it then. You dont have a multimeter though right? I am mostly curious if it will have a lower impedance than the regular 4-core version.



I do have a multimeter now so I will measure it when it arrives.  A budget multimeter from Crenova on Amazon US.


----------



## KarmaPhala

Is tri through scc silver plated good for the price ???


----------



## Fat Larry (Nov 12, 2020)

Anyone measured the Faaeal hibiscus cable or the Kbear 16 cores? Wanting a budget cable for 11.11 and was set on getting the Rhyme but i've decided i don't like the colour and am looking at alternatives. Would prefer a TFZ connector for Blons/CCA c10s but i guess a 2 pin will do if anyone has a recommendation.

*edit* Scratch that. Three hours later i've got the answers. Ordered a Tri Through. Sounds like a great cable.

Will probably grab one of the four core or eight core upocc ynmentionable brand cables as well.

Anyone measured and compared those two?


----------



## sebek

Can anyone recommend one in particular among these cables? 

https://it.aliexpress.com/item/32973046302.html?spm=a2g0y.12010615.8148356.6.250932ffKQOjHM
https://it.aliexpress.com/item/32916975214.html?spm=a2g0y.12010615.8148356.30.250932ffKQOjHM
https://it.aliexpress.com/item/3285...68#1000022185#1000066059#0_668#3468#15616#728
https://it.aliexpress.com/item/33041122912.html?spm=a2g0y.12010615.8148356.14.250932ffKQOjHM

I don't know what the difference is I would like something that sounds less hot than 8 pure copper cores and less bright than 4 litz pure silver

@Slater ?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Some new cables from NiceHCK:













https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001727115133.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001726807407.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001714880020.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001727329680.html


----------



## 1Q84

Hi guys, has any body compared this yy 8 core 6N copper with the FAAEAL 5N copper litz in terms of SQ? does the yy cable merits the double price from the FAAEAL? am looking for which one has better rumble but tighter and more detailed bass but less bass quantity, if it makes sense. lol . thanks


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> Some new cables from NiceHCK:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When graphene (a cool image there) is said to "reduce distortion" - it is really left to laughs. Graphene (as exciting nanomaterial it is) is a poor conductor compared to copper.
Where are the measurements of lower distortions, how do they know? Again, with graphene being a worse conductor - it will surely induce some distortions if applied in any non-homeopatic amounts. At least they could measure these distortions and present them as the top-notch audiophile modification
Not even talking whether they have any proof of functional single layers of carbon.

At least Furukawa copper sounds more romantic to me  with any proofs of "lower distortions" equally missing...


----------



## seanwee

PhonoPhi said:


> When graphene (a cool image there) is said to "reduce distortion" - it is really left to laughs. Graphene (as exciting nanomaterial it is) is a poor conductor compared to copper.
> Where are the measurements of lower distortions, how do they know? Again, with graphene being a worse conductor - it will surely induce some distortions if applied in any non-homeopatic amounts. At least they could measure these distortions and present them as the top-notch audiophile modification
> Not even talking whether they have any proof of functional single layers of carbon.
> 
> At least Furukawa copper sounds more romantic to me  with any proofs of "lower distortions" equally missing...


Not to mention that there is no way actual graphene is used in these cables. I'd bet good money that its just a graphite coating.


----------



## tgx78 (Nov 15, 2020)

They probably dusted wires with charcoal before shielding it = graphene infused nanotechnology 10 years of development, 300 auditions by musicians, audio engineers and kpop stars.


----------



## dottormorte

tgx78 said:


> They probably dusted wires with charcoal before shielding it = graphene infused nanotechnology 10 years of development, 300 auditions by musicians, audio engineers and kpop stars.


----------



## LordZero (Nov 19, 2020)

Anyone can recommend a good budget cable for the iBasso it01 v1?

I tried the FAAEAL 4 Core High Purity Copper, but the treble went up too much, also I don't find the cable that flexible.

Btw, what is your opnion on the 2.5mm to 3.5mm dunu adaptors?


----------



## IEMusic

Have any of you ordered from EE Audio Store on AliEx?  Just wondering what their reputation is.


----------



## Craftsman1511 (Nov 20, 2020)

tgx78 said:


> They probably dusted wires with charcoal before shielding it = graphene infused nanotechnology 10 years of development, 300 auditions by musicians, audio engineers and kpop stars.


Okay, I'm not an expert but I'm sure charcoal isn't carbon although it has carbon contents in it. I think the term, 'charcoal/carbon' has often been misunderstood since one is a pure element the other is a byproduct. 
'Graphene' has been circulating awhile now but correct me if I'm wrong, I have not come across a cable that uses it yet?


----------



## seanwee

Craftsman1511 said:


> Okay, I'm not an expert but I'm sure charcoal isn't carbon although it has carbon contents in it. I think the term, 'charcoal/carbon' has often been misunderstood since one is a pure element the other is a byproduct.
> 'Graphene' has been circulating awhile now but correct me if I'm wrong, I have not come across a cable that uses it yet?


Because there *aren't* any cables using real graphene.


----------



## LordZero

Is this a good cable or there is better alternative? For a copper cable at the same price? 
KBEAR 16 Core Upgraded Pure Copper
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMNPEqh

Never had a 16 core cable before, is too heavy? Are the earguide more comfortable? For example with 4/6 core, sometimes the earguide seem to thinner and hurts


----------



## IEMusic

LordZero said:


> Is this a good cable or there is better alternative? For a copper cable at the same price?
> KBEAR 16 Core Upgraded Pure Copper
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMNPEqh
> 
> Never had a 16 core cable before, is too heavy? Are the earguide more comfortable? For example with 4/6 core, sometimes the earguide seem to thinner and hurts


It’s not heavy at all, because each core is extra thin, but is makes the cable extra supple and comfortable.  It’s a nice cable.


----------



## LordZero

IEMusic said:


> It’s not heavy at all, because each core is extra thin, but is makes the cable extra supple and comfortable.  It’s a nice cable.



Thank you! 

You think is a good option to soften the treble of a bright iem?


----------



## IEMusic

LordZero said:


> Thank you!
> 
> You think is a good option to soften the treble of a bright iem?


It is, but probably won‘t cause a huge difference, but it depends on the IEM.  Some IEMs are much more sensitive to cable changes than others. It seems that the more sensitive the IEM is, the more it is influenced by the cable.  

This seems to be great copper cable, but is 4 core.

*NICEHCK LitzOCC OCC 4N Litz OCC Copper Upgrade Cable*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001586436450.html


----------



## Muniek66

Would you recommend a relatively inexpensive 2.5mm MMCX cable for *Smabat M2 Pro earbuds*? I will want to connect them to the balanced output in the FiiO BTR5 or Shanling UP4.

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## CommanderCute

Hey guys,

I'm looking for an inexpensive MMCX balanced 2.5mm cable for ISN H40, Penon Orb and FiiO FH3. Any recommendations for a cable that suits these IEMs well and are not that microphonic?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## IEMusic (Nov 23, 2020)

Muniek66 said:


> Would you recommend a relatively inexpensive 2.5mm MMCX cable for *Smabat M2 Pro earbuds*? I will want to connect them to the balanced output in the FiiO BTR5 or Shanling UP4.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help





CommanderCute said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking for an inexpensive MMCX balanced 2.5mm cable for ISN H40, Penon Orb and FiiO FH3. Any recommendations for a cable that suits these IEMs well and are not that microphonic?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


All copper: Faaeal cable, NiceHCK LitzOCC, KBEAR Rhyme (corrected, thanks @Sunstealer)

Mixed: KBEAR Rhyme, Tri Through

All silver: KBEAR Limpid/NiceHCK LitzPS (4 core), TRN T3, KBEAR Limpid Pro/NiceHCK LitzPS Pro (8 core).


----------



## Sunstealer (Nov 23, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> All copper: Faaeal cable, NiceHCK LitzOCC
> 
> Mixed: KBEAR Rhyme, Tri Through
> 
> All silver: KBEAR Limpid/NiceHCK LitzPS (4 core), TRN T3, KBEAR Limpid Pro/NiceHCK LitzPS Pro (8 core).



KBEAR tells me that the Rhyme is all copper, not a hybrid. The silver is just a colouration.


----------



## IEMusic

Sunstealer said:


> KBEAR tells me that the Rhyme is all copper, not a hybrid. The silver is just a colouration.


You are correct.   They are supposedly UPOCC, but are pure copper, and only have a silver foil around some of the cores.


----------



## CommanderCute

A friend of mine has the NiceHCK 16 Core High Purity Copper Cable and could lend it to me. Is the cable good or should I order one of your recommended cables?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32954926911.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.40694c4djkY2Fr


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

IEMusic said:


> Have any of you ordered from EE Audio Store on AliEx?  Just wondering what their reputation is.



I had once ordered from them but later found out that their prices are usually higher than on other stores. AK/NiceHCK and the banned store usually have better deals than EE. Hope this helps.


----------



## IEMusic

CommanderCute said:


> A friend of mine has the NiceHCK 16 Core High Purity Copper Cable and could lend it to me. Is the cable good or should I order one of your recommended cables?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32954926911.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.40694c4djkY2Fr


It‘s a nice, very soft and supple cable, but the ones I mentioned above have better quality copper.


----------



## CommanderCute

IEMusic said:


> It‘s a nice, very soft and supple cable, but the ones I mentioned above have better quality copper.


Thanks. I think for testing balanced vs single ended this cable is fine. After that I can still buy better ones.


----------



## Hinomotocho

I currently use the Sony Kimber cable with my MDR-Z1R and was looking to buy a second cable with a different connection for an amp so I don't have to use an adapter, also I can benefit from a shorter length. There is a lot of good feedback about silver cables for the Z1R so it is also an opportunity to try silver as the Lavricables etc are very expensive, for good reason. I know nothing about cable specs and was hoping for some opinions on the one in the link please:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...af6e09fcb4e4282dc7c5bdb41ea8d&ck=in_edm_other

Does anyone know if the generic wire they use is of decent quality, or if the 16 core specs would be adequate for the Z1R? Thanks


----------



## grooveriders

Looking to buy Nicehck c4 cable. Has anyone tried the nicehck c4-2 or c4-3 (Same cable I guess). I have heard good reviews for the c4-1 but not heard for the c4-2/3.


----------



## Jonatan

Which of thouse cable should i get?
Is the limpid cable much better?
Or do you reccomend any other cable?
Is this store good or am i better off buying from some other store?


----------



## sebek

Is there much difference in sound between pure silver and mixed silver-copper?

For TRI I3 I don't know what to choose


----------



## Sunstealer

sebek said:


> Is there much difference in sound between pure silver and mixed silver-copper?
> 
> For TRI I3 I don't know what to choose


It depends on your source. What are you using?


----------



## sebek

Sunstealer said:


> It depends on your source. What are you using?


FiiO BTR5


----------



## Sunstealer

sebek said:


> FiiO BTR5


So am I. Once the I3 is burnt in, I would try both the SPC and silver. I preferred the silver (TRN T3) as it cleaned and opened up the treble response whilst keeping the bass in check.


----------



## doushi

@Dsnuts Do you mind explaining what are the difference between 4 and 8 core cable 175? I am looking for a cable for andromeda, and saw you liked cable 175, but the 8 core price is double the 4 core price. I saw that you also recomended Penon OS849, but it is not on sale. Thanks


----------



## IEMusic

doushi said:


> @Dsnuts Do you mind explaining what are the difference between 4 and 8 core cable 175? I am looking for a cable for andromeda, and saw you liked cable 175, but the 8 core price is double the 4 core price. I saw that you also recomended Penon OS849, but it is not on sale. Thanks


There is nothing intrinsically better about more cores.  Often times, the more, but smaller cores, yield a more soft and supple cable, that drapes well.  

With the KBEAR Limpid (and identical NiceHCK LitzPS), the base versions have 4 cores.  They are quite thin cables.  The new Pro versions have 8 cores, and I’m pretty sure they’re the same cores as the original versions, just twice as many, so the cable ends up thicker, with lower overall gauge.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> There is nothing intrinsically better about more cores.  Often times, the more, but smaller cores, yield a more soft and supple cable, that drapes well.
> 
> With the KBEAR Limpid (and identical NiceHCK LitzPS), the base versions have 4 cores.  They are quite thin cables.  The new Pro versions have 8 cores, and I’m pretty sure they’re the same cores as the original versions, just twice as many, so the cable ends up thicker, with lower overall gauge.


I think that more cores should have lower resistance. But I'm not sure.


----------



## Dsnuts

doushi said:


> @Dsnuts Do you mind explaining what are the difference between 4 and 8 core cable 175? I am looking for a cable for andromeda, and saw you liked cable 175, but the 8 core price is double the 4 core price. I saw that you also recomended Penon OS849, but it is not on sale. Thanks





RikudouGoku said:


> I think that more cores should have lower resistance. But I'm not sure.



This. It was discussed a while back about 8 core version vs 4 cores. I say go with what you can afford. I have plenty 4 core cables that does just as good as 8 core versions but if you can get a decent deal for an 8 core version, they cost more for a reason. I do believe more materials does have a slight added effect of that particular material as well be it silver or copper or in this case a bit more of both materials.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> I think that more cores should have lower resistance. But I'm not sure.


I may be wrong, but I think in large part it depends on the overall wire gauge.  My 16 core cables have very thin cores, whereas my thickest cables (lowest gauge) happen to all be 4 core cables.


----------



## doushi

IEMusic said:


> There is nothing intrinsically better about more cores.  Often times, the more, but smaller cores, yield a more soft and supple cable, that drapes well.
> 
> With the KBEAR Limpid (and identical NiceHCK LitzPS), the base versions have 4 cores.  They are quite thin cables.  The new Pro versions have 8 cores, and I’m pretty sure they’re the same cores as the original versions, just twice as many, so the cable ends up thicker, with lower overall gauge.


I see. They are sold as one model, so the material should be the same 4 vs 8 core. But if the difference is the 8 core being thicker (which is nice, but maybe not neccessary), then I'd opt for the cheaper 4 core version


----------



## doushi

Dsnuts said:


> This. It was discussed a while back about 8 core version vs 4 cores. I say go with what you can afford. I have plenty 4 core cables that does just as good as 8 core versions but if you can get a decent deal for an 8 core version, they cost more for a reason. I do believe more materials does have a slight added effect of that particular material as well be it silver or copper or in this case a bit more of both materials.


Thank you. Will get the 4 cores then


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> I may be wrong, but I think in large part it depends on the overall wire gauge.  My 16 core cables have very thin cores, whereas my thickest cables (lowest gauge) happen to all be 4 core cables.


The difference in lower resistance should be happening when you are comparing the same cable in 4 or 8 core configuration. Like cable 175 (8 core) vs 175 (4 core).

But when you are comparing completely different cables then there might be other factors that are more important than core count.


----------



## Extrasensory

Hello there.

Please recommend me some good silver-plated copper cables for my VE8.

Now I am using them with the TRN T3 (pure silver cable) and it sounded a little too bright and thin. Therefore, the silver-plated copper cable would fix this.

thanks!


----------



## IEMusic (Nov 27, 2020)

Extrasensory said:


> Hello there.
> 
> Please recommend me some good silver-plated copper cables for my VE8.
> 
> ...


Tri Through cable (silver color)

For nicer SPC UPOCC cables, there is the NICEHCK C4-1 Single Crystal Copper Silver Plated Cable.  KBEAR also has their version.  These are the black nylon covered cables.


----------



## DenverW

Great thread!  I ordered a K-bear rhyme cable for my blessing 2.  Will it be better than stock cable?  Who knows, but at $15 shipped I'll give it a whirl! 

Thanks!


----------



## courierdriver

DenverW said:


> Great thread!  I ordered a K-bear rhyme cable for my blessing 2.  Will it be better than stock cable?  Who knows, but at $15 shipped I'll give it a whirl!
> 
> Thanks!


I've got 3 of them now for use with different iems. I've bought them all in 2.5mm balanced. Are yours also balanced?


----------



## DenverW

courierdriver said:


> I've got 3 of them now for use with different iems. I've bought them all in 2.5mm balanced. Are yours also balanced?


No just standard, running off an amp 9 for ibasso dx220.


----------



## Extrasensory

IEMusic said:


> Tri Through cable (silver color)
> 
> For nicer SPC UPOCC cables, there is the NICEHCK C4-1 Single Crystal Copper Silver Plated Cable.  KBEAR also has their version.  These are the black nylon covered cables.



Thank you

I just had a thought. Going with Sony IER-Z1R stock cable + MMCX to 2Pin adapter might be a good alternative for my VE8.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> I think that more cores should have lower resistance. But I'm not sure.


What often happens - more cores use more thin wires for flexibility and the proportion of insulation can become high, so nominally thicker 16-cores may have higher resistance than good 4-cores like TRI Thorough.

To my taste, 4-cores are a bit too thin around the ear, I prefer 16 cores, like KBear Thorough (my favourite by colours), without the guides that give me most flexibility and comfort.

P. S. Rhyme is quite lovely, I agree.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> What often happens - more cores use more thin wires for flexibility and the proportion of insulation can become high, so nominally thicker 16-cores may have higher resistance than good 4-cores like TRI Thorough.
> 
> To my taste, 4-cores are a bit too thin around the ear, I prefer 16 cores, like KBear Thorough (my favourite by colours), without the guides that give me most flexibility and comfort.
> 
> P. S. Rhyme is quite lovely, I agree.


That makes a lot of sense. Imagine having a 16 core cable with wires as thick as the 4-core cables lol. A pain to solder (if not impossible...) and extra thick if it works.


----------



## seanwee

RikudouGoku said:


> That makes a lot of sense. Imagine having a 16 core cable with wires as thick as the 4-core cables lol. A pain to solder (if not impossible...) and extra thick if it works.


I'd love to see someone combining two/four Yy UPOCC cables to make a 4/8 core behemoth.


----------



## Abu144Hz

Hey guys do you have any recommendations for cables that fit yuin pk style shells and mx500 shells with a mic, and preferably with a 90 degree headphone jack? Im planning to remove the 2 pin connectors and just solder them straight on to my earbuds.
These are the cables that I found that fit my criteria, but may or may not fit the shells :
https://shopee.com.my/JCALLY-JC08S-8-core-OFC-IEM-Cable-(Mic-version)-i.6548893.5256861557
https://shopee.com.my/KBEAR-4-core-...-KBEAR-ZSX-ZSN-ZS10-PRO-i.27017914.7745880901
https://shopee.com.my/KZ-High-Purity-OFC-Braided-Replacement-Cable-(with-mic)-i.6548893.1051832394
Thanks for your help!


----------



## cappuchino

Abu144Hz said:


> Hey guys do you have any recommendations for cables that fit yuin pk style shells and mx500 shells with a mic, and preferably with a 90 degree headphone jack? Im planning to remove the 2 pin connectors and just solder them straight on to my earbuds.
> These are the cables that I found that fit my criteria, but may or may not fit the shells :
> https://shopee.com.my/JCALLY-JC08S-8-core-OFC-IEM-Cable-(Mic-version)-i.6548893.5256861557
> https://shopee.com.my/KBEAR-4-core-...-KBEAR-ZSX-ZSN-ZS10-PRO-i.27017914.7745880901
> ...


The KZ would fit in MX500. Though the quality's like that of the stock cable with cheap IEMs. I also have the KBEAR. It's really nice. A bit thicker than the KZ but should fit MX500. Miles better quality than the KZs (metal connectors and splitter, and semi-metal jack). Don't have any experience with PK shells.


----------



## Muniek66 (Nov 30, 2020)

I'm looking for some* 2.5mm or 3.5mm MMCX cable with a microphone and remote control* (for Smabat M2 pro).

Guys, can you recommend something?


I found on AliExpress these:

https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/1005001634026400.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.bd552e0eZCiLxP

https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/3300...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

Maybe it's worth paying extra for this:

https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/1005001732242657.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.bd552e0eZCiLxP

What do you think?


NiceHCK LitzOCC and KBEAR Limpid Pro are on their way to me, but I also wanted to check something with the microphone .

Of course, I will share my impressions when they arrive to me.


----------



## pardonpardon

Good 2.5mm balanced to MMCX to recommend? As cheap as it comes.


----------



## melon220

Hello, as I currently own a Nicehck Litz silver cable for my Nicehck M6,
should I buy a Nicehck LitzPro / KBear Limpid Pro cable (as an upgrade)

or a *total overkill* like a CEMA 22AWG 7N cable
aliexpress.com/item/1005001398172252.html ?


----------



## Capunk

melon220 said:


> or a *total overkill* like a CEMA 22AWG 7N cable
> aliexpress.com/item/1005001398172252.html ?







*Beautiful cable *and TBH, priced reasonably well, especially with 11.11 deal.


----------



## melon220

Capunk said:


> *Beautiful cable *and TBH, priced reasonably well, especially with 11.11 deal.



*Holy crap*, you literally sold me on it. Thank you


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Looking at the possibility of increasing comfort / compensating a little for tuning for some new IEMs.

Have an NA2, NM2+, and Starsea arriving soon, as well as BL-01 and 05S.

I'm thinking of using an existing C-16-3 copper cable for the Starsea if stock isn't good. [It's 2-pin.]

----------

For the NF Audio, people seem to be using silver-plated copper for balance, using QDC/Type-C for compatibility. I have a Zonie copper/silver on the shortlist. Maybe a C8, but people seem satisfied with the Zonie.

I've got a C-16-5 lined up for the BL-01. $16.50 a reasonable price?


----------



## IEMusic

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Looking at the possibility of increasing comfort / compensating a little for tuning for some new IEMs.
> 
> Have an NA2, NM2+, and Starsea arriving soon, as well as BL-01 and 05S.
> 
> ...


Probably one of the best budget SPC cables is the Tri Through.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001514590570.html


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Dec 8, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> Probably one of the best budget SPC cables is the Tri Through.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001514590570.html


I just got mine in from 11-11 yesterday (2x MMCX and 2x 2-pin), and dang these are great cables! Excellent sound quality and measurements, very soft and comfortable, superb build quality and appearance. Working chin slider. Comes with nice hard-shell carrying case as well. KBEAR/Tri is killing it with the budget cables right now.


----------



## Razornova

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Looking at the possibility of increasing comfort / compensating a little for tuning for some new IEMs.
> 
> Have an NA2, NM2+, and Starsea arriving soon, as well as BL-01 and 05S.
> 
> ...



Is there a black version? Looking to match it with my IER M9


----------



## Shakmal

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Looking at the possibility of increasing comfort / compensating a little for tuning for some new IEMs.
> 
> Have an NA2, NM2+, and Starsea arriving soon, as well as BL-01 and 05S.
> 
> ...


These iem connections types r very confusing and I just ordered the 2 pin 0.78mm cable for the NM2+ and referring to your comment about, it should be the QDC type.. Please correct me if I'm wrong as I always consider the QDC is 0.75mm instead of 0.78mm..face plam


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Shakmal said:


> These iem connections types r very confusing and I just ordered the 2 pin 0.78mm cable for the NM2+ and referring to your comment about, it should be the QDC type.. Please correct me if I'm wrong as I always consider the QDC is 0.75mm instead of 0.78mm..face plam


QDC is 0.78mm, the 2-pin you ordered will work fine on the NM2+ I'm using the same type myself.


----------



## Shakmal

KutuzovGambit said:


> QDC is 0.78mm, the 2-pin you ordered will work fine on the NM2+ I'm using the same type myself.


Really appreciate for your quick reply... TQ


----------



## IEMusic

Shakmal said:


> Really appreciate for your quick reply... TQ


Just to add confusion to your clarity, there are traditional 2 pin sockets, either flush or recessed, and there are 2 pin sockets that stick out of the IEM, and the cable plug has a “sheath” that covers the socket.  Of the sockets that stick out, if it is rounded, w/o corners, it is commonly referred to as a “qdc” socket.  If it is rectangular, it is commonly referred to as a TFZ or NX7 socket.  To my knowledge, all TFZ sockets are for 0.78m spaced pins.   The qdc and traditional 2 pin sockets can be 0.78mm OR 0.75mm.  AFAIK, the 0.75mm spacing is mostly used by KZ, CCA, and TRN.  

Please correct me if any of this information is incorrect.  I myself am confused about the KZ/CCA naming of their sockets, A, B, C....


----------



## KutuzovGambit

IEMusic said:


> The qdc and traditional 2 pin sockets can be 0.78mm OR 0.75mm.


Oh no! I never heard of 0.75mm QDC.


----------



## PhonoPhi

KutuzovGambit said:


> Oh no! I never heard of 0.75mm QDC.


TRN sells them.
I bought out of curiousity 0.75 and 0.78 QDC (T4 specifically)
No any difference that I can see/feel.

The same as for two-pin TRN cables, funny that 0.78 came visually sliced apart 

I think they are laughing out loud, especially at those who buys graphene and palladium alloy cables and manage to hear and/or feel "the difference" (I do emphasize "buy", the skillfully unbiased opinion of reviewers is another story).


----------



## Shakmal

IEMusic said:


> Just to add confusion to your clarity, there are traditional 2 pin sockets, either flush or recessed, and there are 2 pin sockets that stick out of the IEM, and the cable plug has a “sheath” that covers the socket.  Of the sockets that stick out, if it is rounded, w/o corners, it is commonly referred to as a “qdc” socket.  If it is rectangular, it is commonly referred to as a TFZ or NX7 socket.  To my knowledge, all TFZ sockets are for 0.78m spaced pins.   The qdc and traditional 2 pin sockets can be 0.78mm OR 0.75mm.  AFAIK, the 0.75mm spacing is mostly used by KZ, CCA, and TRN.
> 
> Please correct me if any of this information is incorrect.  I myself am confused about the KZ/CCA naming of their sockets, A, B, C....


Darn.. Looking at NM2+ socket, it seems like a qdc socket type or maybe I am wrong, and ifvitvis a qdc type, is it safe to connect the 2 pin with the same polarity and will it fit without any modification.. Sorry for asking too much noons question as I am more familiar with mmcx socket type.. Which is very straightforward.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Shakmal said:


> Darn.. Looking at NM2+ socket, it seems like a qdc socket type or maybe I am wrong, and ifvitvis a qdc type, is it safe to connect the 2 pin with the same polarity and will it fit without any modification.. Sorry for asking too much noons question as I am more familiar with mmcx socket type.. Which is very straightforward.


Yes it’s safe I’m doing it myself.


----------



## IEMusic

Shakmal said:


> Darn.. Looking at NM2+ socket, it seems like a qdc socket type or maybe I am wrong, and ifvitvis a qdc type, is it safe to connect the 2 pin with the same polarity and will it fit without any modification.. Sorry for asking too much noons question as I am more familiar with mmcx socket type.. Which is very straightforward.





KutuzovGambit said:


> Yes it’s safe I’m doing it myself.


That’s a good question, nothing to be sorry about.   Yes, as @KutuzovGambit said, you can use pretty much any cable with a qdc plug, or even with a standard 0.78mm 2 pin plug, with the NM2+.  It will just not look ideal with a 2 pin plug sticking out of the qdc socket.  Thus far, polarity has never been an issue for me, as long as the right and left wires are hooked up in the same orientation.


----------



## Mithrandir1980 (Dec 9, 2020)

i bought this cable on aliexpress at this link:
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0z0NR




I don't know if they are original but everyone in the comments says yes.  There is a person who indicates that they have bought in bulk from the manufacturer.  I have compared them with the original 3.5mm that came with my Campfire Atlas and they are identical in both materials and finishes and audio quality.
What is your opinion?  They even say that it was already discussed in a post on this forum and it was concluded that they were, but I can't find it anywhere ...


----------



## Dsnuts

Just got a set of these. It is the 8 core version of the cheapo 4 cored pure silver cables. NiceHCKs version shown here.  I just compared this cable with another much more expensive pure silver cable. Which was the GU craftsman pure silver cable, retails for $130. I would be telling a lie if I said I prefer the GU craftsman.  As far as I can tell there is really no benefit in spending the extra $90 for a pricier silver cable. Truth is both are very similar in how they perform. It is astounding to me that you can get a quality pure 8 core silver cable for less than a $40 spot.  

If these cables existed about 2 years ago people would have thought I was making it up but nope these are for real. So what is better than a sub $20 pure silver cable? An 8 core version for less than $40. Signal is cleeeean with pure silver. Works wonders for warmer sounding earphones.


----------



## Mithrandir1980

Dsnuts said:


> Just got a set of these. It is the 8 core version of the cheapo 4 cored pure silver cables. NiceHCKs version shown here.  I just compared this cable with another much more expensive pure silver cable. Which was the GU craftsman pure silver cable, retails for $130. I would be telling a lie if I said I prefer the GU craftsman.  As far as I can tell there is really no benefit in spending the extra $90 for a pricier silver cable. Truth is both are very similar in how they perform. It is astounding to me that you can get a quality pure 8 core silver cable for less than a $40 spot.
> 
> If these cables existed about 2 years ago people would have thought I was making it up but nope these are for real. So what is better than a sub $20 pure silver cable? An 8 core version for less than $40. Signal is cleeeean with pure silver. Works wonders for warmer sounding earphones.


surely not pure silver ...


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 11, 2020)

Mithrandir1980 said:


> surely not pure silver ...







Ya that would be 99.998% purity. If you have been following this thread. There are 2 manufacturers that sell these from the same OEM. KBEAR and NiceHCK. Both have the same exact cables. There are other pure silver cables as well as TRN T3 8 core pure silver which was verified by our buddy @Slater

No faking real silver. The sound is proof to my ears. Unmistakable clarity and resolution of pure silver.

See this was my point in my previous post. We have doubters even today. Lol.


----------



## povidlo

@Dsnuts , do you happen to also have a recommendation for a pure copper cable under $50?


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 11, 2020)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...0o.store_home.productList_103909896.subject_4

Hurry and snag one before sale ends. These are higher quality than your garden variety copper cables. UPOCC cables. These usually sell for up to $80ish so it is a good deal.

This is another version of it a bit cheaper even. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...68#1000022185#1000066059#0_668#3468#15616#740


----------



## IEMusic (Dec 11, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Just got a set of these. It is the 8 core version of the cheapo 4 cored pure silver cables. NiceHCKs version shown here.  I just compared this cable with another much more expensive pure silver cable. Which was the GU craftsman pure silver cable, retails for $130. I would be telling a lie if I said I prefer the GU craftsman.  As far as I can tell there is really no benefit in spending the extra $90 for a pricier silver cable. Truth is both are very similar in how they perform. It is astounding to me that you can get a quality pure 8 core silver cable for less than a $40 spot.
> 
> If these cables existed about 2 years ago people would have thought I was making it up but nope these are for real. So what is better than a sub $20 pure silver cable? An 8 core version for less than $40. Signal is cleeeean with pure silver. Works wonders for warmer sounding earphones.


I just got the KBEAR Limpid Pro (KBEAR equivalent for those that don‘t know).  It’s also a really well built 8 core silver cable, that sounds like a good silver cable should.  I think better looks and feel compared to the TRN T3, and more length as well.



Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...0o.store_home.productList_103909896.subject_4
> 
> Hurry and snag one before sale ends. These are higher quality than your garden variety copper cables. UPOCC cables. These usually sell for up to $80ish so it is a good deal.
> 
> ...


The first one is an SPC I believe.  In order to get the KBEAR 4 core UPOCC (pure copper) black nylon covered cable, I had to order from the Wheezy banned store instead of from KBEAR’s official store.  It’s also a available from a few other stores, but not from KBEAR weirdly enough.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Dsnuts said:


> Just got a set of these. It is the 8 core version of the cheapo 4 cored pure silver cables. NiceHCKs version shown here.  I just compared this cable with another much more expensive pure silver cable. Which was the GU craftsman pure silver cable, retails for $130. I would be telling a lie if I said I prefer the GU craftsman.  As far as I can tell there is really no benefit in spending the extra $90 for a pricier silver cable. Truth is both are very similar in how they perform. It is astounding to me that you can get a quality pure 8 core silver cable for less than a $40 spot.
> 
> If these cables existed about 2 years ago people would have thought I was making it up but nope these are for real. So what is better than a sub $20 pure silver cable? An 8 core version for less than $40. Signal is cleeeean with pure silver. Works wonders for warmer sounding earphones.


Is there any difference between these and the ag8?


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 12, 2020)

Nabillion_786 said:


> Is there any difference between these and the ag8?



Less silver material. Much lighter as a result. Has some similarities to what the AG8 does but has much less silver content. Resolution and transparency is very similar but don't have that fuller presentation or the stage of the AG8s. You can guess where the better value will be but these arent exaclty the AG8s.

So here is something new



These are newest cables minus the 8 cored silver cables from NicehCK called the C8s-1 C8s-2 C8s-3 C8s-4
These are 8 core variations of their 16 cored variants the C-16s. So while there is less cores here these are just as good. In fact your gonna have a hard time noticing any real differences in how they perform vs the 16 cored versions. They are all SPC or silver plated copper variants. Only difference is color variation as you can see. Not the best pic but you can see the differences in color the idea there is the match up the color with your IEMs.

 C8s-2 in red with Red TMSR-4 pro. Matches perfectly not to mentions performs extremely well for the given cost. These were cheap enough for me to get a variety just to check out. I would consider these more standard in how they perform vs anything really special in cable land but for folks that want a good soft cable that works well for your balanced players these will work well not to mention looks very nice.


----------



## limaaa

Hi,

I'm looking for replacement cable for HD6XX, I need it to be 3m long. I'm in Europe. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## cappuchino

Got my JCally JC08s cable. Bought it for 4 bucks. It's nice and supple but the earhooks are stiff. A bit sticky. It's also a lot shorter than the pink/orange KBEAR 4-core cable I have. I recommend it for those who want to buy an upgrade cable for cheap but even the KBEAR is much nicer for a $1 more.


----------



## meridius

Hi al would this cable be good for the westone w4r ?

Linsoul Tripowin Zonie 16 Core Silver Plated Cable SPC: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics 

or is there anything better at the same price range or is this a good cable ?  is there cables with built in mics as well 

thanks


----------



## dharmasteve

meridius said:


> Hi al would this cable be good for the westone w4r ?
> 
> Linsoul Tripowin Zonie 16 Core Silver Plated Cable SPC: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics
> 
> ...


I've got some Tripowin Zonies and they are quite a nice cable. They work and sound good. They are priced on Amazon pretty fairly, otherwise it would be ages at this time of year from China. Be careful though...only some are in stock on Prime. Check carefully, others come from China and will take some time.


----------



## meridius

dharmasteve said:


> I've got some Tripowin Zonies and they are quite a nice cable. They work and sound good. They are priced on Amazon pretty fairly, otherwise it would be ages at this time of year from China. Be careful though...only some are in stock on Prime. Check carefully, others come from China and will take some time.


are they better than the genuine westone cables ? as i am on my third in 5 years and need a new pair

thanks


----------



## dharmasteve (Dec 13, 2020)

meridius said:


> are they better than the genuine westone cables ? as i am on my third in 5 years and need a new pair
> 
> thanks


I've never heard a Westone so I have no idea friend. The couple I have at the moment are 3.5mm and I use them on a HiBy R5, and at the moment have a RevoNext RX8S on one of them, and I like the sound.
Edit...they are well made too. Quite soft


----------



## nabuhodonozor

Cheap good cable for Blon-01?


----------



## IEMusic

nabuhodonozor said:


> Cheap good cable for Blon-01?


KBEAR Limpid or NiceHCK LitzPS, both pure silver cables that you can get on AliEx.


----------



## piji

piji said:


> Ended up grabbing this one for 11/11.



Finally received this. Has no ear hooks which feels weird at first but I think I like it more than having the hooks. Cable itself feels nice and soft and the MMCX connectors seem good. It also came with a little felt bag thing which is a little odd but sure, whatever.


----------



## superuser1

Has KBEar Rhyme lost its title of the flavour of the month?


----------



## IEMusic

superuser1 said:


> Has KBEar Rhyme lost its title of the flavour of the month?


It seems to be that way, but it’s still one of the better inexpensive all-copper cables.   The KBEAR Rhyme, the NiceHCK LitzOCC, and of course the Faaeal copper cable.  I think the Tri Through is the current SPC leader.


----------



## nabuhodonozor

IEMusic said:


> It seems to be that way, but it’s still one of the better inexpensive all-copper cables.   The KBEAR Rhyme, the NiceHCK LitzOCC, and of course the Faaeal copper cable.  I think the Tri Through is the current SPC leader.



How is THIS Nicehck compared to Rhyme? Don't really need cable over $15


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 14, 2020)

I would get this one instead. This cable is a few bucks more but is most definitely better quality cable. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...Q&spm=a2g0o.store_home.slider_6000218134077.0

I recently did a review for this particular cable and I like it much better than your standard copper cables which is what that 16 cored copper cable is. Worth a few bucks more.

The LitzOCC is a higher quality copper in Litz structure. while the 16 cored cable you posted looks nicer and uses more material. This 4 core LitzOCC will give better transparency and detail for your earphones vs them.

If you dont care about that. Then go with the cheaper cable.


----------



## nabuhodonozor

Dsnuts said:


> I would get this one instead. This cable is a few bucks more but is most definitely better quality cable. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...Q&spm=a2g0o.store_home.slider_6000218134077.0
> 
> I recently did a review for this particular cable and I like it much better than your standard copper cables which is what that 16 cored copper cable is. Worth a few bucks more.
> 
> ...



Sheesh , I know 0 about cables . But is that pure silver one better than this good copper one you mentioned?


----------



## Dsnuts

So which earphone are you planning to use the cable for anyhow? Reason I ask is because it will be dependent on what earphone your matching up the cables to and also what is your source.


----------



## nabuhodonozor

@Dsnuts 
Blon BL-01


----------



## courierdriver

superuser1 said:


> Has KBEar Rhyme lost its title of the flavour of the month?


Maybe...but I don't care because I have it on 3 of my iems (all in 2.5 balanced format) and it sounds great on all 3. An improvement over my JCally 8 core balanced copper, and even my Tripowin Zonie balanced. The mostly copper with a bit of silver, makes this cable a standout. Construction is exemplary and I have found in my cable journey that I prefer 8 core vs. 16 core for weight and comfort.


----------



## IEMusic

nabuhodonozor said:


> @Dsnuts
> Blon BL-01


I like a pure silver cable on my BL03, and probably one would be good on the BL01 as well.   I‘d consider the KBEAR Limpid cable.


----------



## nabuhodonozor

IEMusic said:


> I like a pure silver cable on my BL03, and probably one would be good on the BL01 as well.   I‘d consider the KBEAR Limpid cable.



Funny how cable costs same as BLons themselves  But cables don't affect sound -right ? I'll wait for boxing day for some promos


----------



## IEMusic

nabuhodonozor said:


> Funny how cable costs same as BLons themselves  But cables don't affect sound -right ? I'll wait for boxing day for some promos


During sales, which is when cables should be purchased on AliExp, the KBEAR Limpid can be purchased for $17 or less, so less than the BL01.


----------



## CommanderCute (Dec 15, 2020)

Hey,

any suggestions for a cheap and good cable for ISN H40 and Fiio FH3 that supports the quality and quantity of the bass and offers a good soundstage?

At the moment I have the original cables of the H40 (quite nice) and the FH3 (don't like it, not soundwise but the haptics are bad).
Also I have the NiceHCK 16 Core High Purity Copper Cable and I like them because they don't have "hangers" at the part of the ear, also nice haptic and feeling.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

CommanderCute said:


> Hey,
> 
> any suggestions for a cheap and good cable for ISN H40 and Fiio FH3 that supports the quality and quantity of the bass and offers a good soundstage?
> 
> ...


I am using the Tri Through on my FH3.


----------



## sutosuto (Dec 16, 2020)

Any recommendation for affordable (below $40) 4.4m balanced cable for LZ A7 and ISN D02?
Source: Hiby R5

I am tempted by below cable.
SG$ 48.43 | LN006220 3.5mm 2.5mm 4.4mm Balanced Pure PCOCC Earphone Cable For Shure se215 se315 se425 se535 Se846 MMCX
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPMg6Qt

TIA


----------



## piji

nabuhodonozor said:


> But cables don't affect sound -right ?



That's a can of worms best left unopened.


----------



## IEMusic

I recently received my order for 2 Yy 7N Pure Silver IEM Cables.  I must say, the build quality is outstanding.   It is a very robust cable, that looks nice, and sounds great.  I can’t confirm that it is truly pure silver, but it seems to sound like a silver cable should 🤷‍♂️.  Its build is as thick and substantial as the MEST cable.


----------



## Dsnuts

A bit of a history of that cable. When they initially released that cable it was pure silver, I say was because it was around $80 in price. I bought a 2nd one later on after about a year of using that cable as I liked it so much. The new one is the one you got. unfortunately I do believe it is more of a SPC or silver plating vs real silver. I remember seeing a review post of a disgruntled guy that reviewed the new version and was saying he confirmed that it was not pure silver. Might have done a breakdown of the cable.  I can believe that because the first version of that cable actually turned green around the connectors. This new version does not turn color at all. Looks shinny even today. Something has changed. Not to mention the weight and feel of the cable has changed from the first version. 

I bet it is SPC and not real silver. It has enough silver plating to make them sound like it.


----------



## IEMusic

Dsnuts said:


> A bit of a history of that cable. When they initially released that cable it was pure silver, I say was because it was around $80 in price. I bought a 2nd one later on after about a year of using that cable as I liked it so much. The new one is the one you got. unfortunately I do believe it is more of a SPC or silver plating vs real silver. I remember seeing a review post of a disgruntled guy that reviewed the new version and was saying he confirmed that it was not pure silver. Might have done a breakdown of the cable.  I can believe that because the first version of that cable actually turned green around the connectors. This new version does not turn color at all. Looks shinny even today. Something has changed. Not to mention the weight and feel of the cable has changed from the first version.
> 
> I bet it is SPC and not real silver. It has enough silver plating to make them sound like it.


Thanks.   Good to know.   At least it is a well built and good sounding, presumably SPC cable.  Of course, if true, I despise false advertising, but for the price, I can’t complain about it functionally.


----------



## lawshredpower

Hey everyone! I need a 4-pin mini XLR cable for my 2-pin CIEM. My search yielded no results whatsoever. Any recommendations? Cheers


----------



## courierdriver

lawshredpower said:


> Hey everyone! I need a 4-pin mini XLR cable for my 2-pin CIEM. My search yielded no results whatsoever. Any recommendations? Cheers


Just outta curiosity...what are you plugging a mini XLR termination into,  with your iems?


----------



## DenverW

K-bear Rhyme arrived today from China!  Cost a whopping total of 13 dollars during black friday.  If nothing else, I prefer the color and feel to the stock cable with the blessing 2.  I'd have to do some A/B comparison to see if I can tell differences, but it does seem to have more in the low end.  Take that with a grain of salt though, as that is just an initial impression.


----------



## lawshredpower

courierdriver said:


> Just outta curiosity...what are you plugging a mini XLR termination into,  with your iems?



RHA Dacamp L1. fell in love with it!


----------



## nabuhodonozor

IEMusic said:


> During sales, which is when cables should be purchased on AliExp, the KBEAR Limpid can be purchased for $17 or less, so less than the BL01.



I paid $12 for Blon's


----------



## courierdriver

lawshredpower said:


> RHA Dacamp L1. fell in love with it!


Got a link? Can't find it on Aliexpress at all.


----------



## lawshredpower

courierdriver said:


> Got a link? Can't find it on Aliexpress at all.



the RHA is discontinued and was never sold on Aliexpress


----------



## Sma0815

Hello, 

I'm looking for a balanced upgrade cable for the meze empyrean (mini xlr, same like audeze) with 4.4mm on source side.

A lot of the cables on aliexpress don't offer this connections.

In the meze empyrean thread silver cables are suggested to fit best, but the discussed cables there are all quite expensive. 

Anyone has a suggestions for this? (best less than 100€/$).

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## slex

sutosuto said:


> Any recommendation for affordable (below $40) 4.4m balanced cable for LZ A7 and ISN D02?
> Source: Hiby R5
> 
> I am tempted by below cable.
> ...






If you could save up a little more. That's what am using currently for my LZ A7.


----------



## povidlo

courierdriver said:


> Got a link? Can't find it on Aliexpress at all.


Here you go: https://www.soundroom.ca/products/dacamp-l1


----------



## povidlo

Are there any good mmcx/2pin cables on Aliexpress with no earhooks? Need to wear my buds cable down.

Yy 16core SPC is the only one I found so far.


----------



## rr12267

Sma0815 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for a balanced upgrade cable for the meze empyrean (mini xlr, same like audeze) with 4.4mm on source side.
> 
> ...



This is the company I go to for my Audeze cable needs. Build quality is excellent and prices in my opinion are extremely reasonable.  

Periapt Cables


----------



## zima500

iron2k said:


> Hi Hakuzen, hope you're doing well and already on vacation.
> 
> Any chance that you were able to compare cable #198 to Super Copper  from CEMA ???
> I'm looking for a "basshead" cable.
> ...



Anyone able to compare these yet? Looking to pair with an  Audio-Technica ATH-IEX1 iem, which I think are great but definitely too bright.


----------



## zima500

povidlo said:


> Are there any good mmcx/2pin cables on Aliexpress with no earhooks? Need to wear my buds cable down.
> 
> Yy 16core SPC is the only one I found so far.



CEMA on ali are great for custom cables. Only one I could find willing to do A2DC connections on a quality cable. They can do a straight cable/no earhooks for sure.


----------



## nabuhodonozor

Is 0.78mm 2pin cable suitable for Blon 01's ? Or do I need 0.75mm


----------



## IEMusic

I use 0.78mm 2 pin connectors for BLONs.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

nabuhodonozor said:


> Is 0.78mm 2pin cable suitable for Blon 01's ? Or do I need 0.75mm


0.78mm but QDC connectors won't work without mods, it needs to be straight 2-pin or TFZ.


----------



## nabuhodonozor

KutuzovGambit said:


> 0.78mm but QDC connectors won't work without mods, it needs to be straight 2-pin or TFZ.



is TFZ same as NX7?


----------



## courierdriver

nabuhodonozor said:


> is TFZ same as NX7?


Yes. I have NX7 and I can confirm that it works on BLON 01 and 03. Also have TFZ No.3 and connectors are also compatible.


----------



## nabuhodonozor

courierdriver said:


> Yes. I have NX7 and I can confirm that it works on BLON 01 and 03. Also have TFZ No.3 and connectors are also compatible.



Yeah I'd rather buy 2 pin as they seem more universal. But would 0.78mm fit Blons or do I need 0.75mm?


----------



## IEMusic

nabuhodonozor said:


> Yeah I'd rather buy 2 pin as they seem more universal. But would 0.78mm fit Blons or do I need 0.75mm?


0.78mm


----------



## Tiax

What cheap (<50$) cable would you guys recommend, if comfort is my main concern?
I'm looking for something similar to Alo Smoky Litz: supple, light, with soft earhooks (no memory wires!). Quality components and low resistance would be appreciated as well. 
Need a 2 pin version.
Browsed couple of last pages, and it seems that Tri Through is a good one. Anything else to consider, or should i grab this one?


----------



## IEMusic

Tiax said:


> What cheap (<50$) cable would you guys recommend, if comfort is my main concern?
> I'm looking for something similar to Alo Smoky Litz: supple, light, with soft earhooks (no memory wires!). Quality components and low resistance would be appreciated as well.
> Need a 2 pin version.
> Browsed couple of last pages, and it seems that Tri Through is a good one. Anything else to consider, or should i grab this one?


Regardless of whether or not it is actually a pure silver cable, this one seems really well built and comfortable.  It is quite substantial though, but has good ergonomics and drapes well.  
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ng-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/post-16044290


----------



## Tiax

IEMusic said:


> It is quite substantial though


Yeah, looks a bit bulky and heavy.
I don't care about materials very much, but i want a cable that i wouldn't notice, or as close as i can get.


----------



## IEMusic

Tiax said:


> Yeah, looks a bit bulky and heavy.
> I don't care about materials very much, but i want a cable that i wouldn't notice, or as close as i can get.


Then look into the NiceHCK Litz PS (silver) or Litz OCC (copper).  They are thin, but well constructed.


----------



## hakuzen

Tiax said:


> What cheap (<50$) cable would you guys recommend, if comfort is my main concern?
> I'm looking for something similar to Alo Smoky Litz: supple, light, with soft earhooks (no memory wires!). Quality components and low resistance would be appreciated as well.
> Need a 2 pin version.
> Browsed couple of last pages, and it seems that Tri Through is a good one. Anything else to consider, or should i grab this one?


from my database, cable 140 could fit your needs. ultra light and flexible, no earhooks, decent quality, around 0.3ohms (not the best but decent resistivity given its lightness).
but you get miles better materials (wire and plugs) with cable 170, around 20% pricier. or cable 230, king of lightness, also top quality up-occ copper, and superb resistivity, around 85% pricier


----------



## ekelund

Hi what connector to chose to my blon03
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## IEMusic

ekelund said:


> Hi what connector to chose to my blon03
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


Either TFZ or 2 pin.  TFZ connector is curved.   While it looks better, I much prefer the fit of regular 2 pin connectors for the BL03.  The added length of the connector is useful for fit IMO.


----------



## courierdriver

ekelund said:


> Hi what connector to chose to my blon03
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


I've got a TFZ 0.78 connector on my KBEAR Rhyme balanced cable, for the 03. Excellent fit on the 03. Great, inexpensive balanced cable. Bought it from Aliexpress for $19 CDN.


----------



## Capunk

What was the right way to check the right polarity for 2 pin cable that doesn't have an earhook? I'm not sure which side is the correct polarity?


----------



## dinoking

Can I request for a custom length when ordering from AliExpress? Or is there any specific vendor that allows this?


----------



## Tiax

dinoking said:


> Can I request for a custom length when ordering from AliExpress? Or is there any specific vendor that allows this?


Ask CEMA Electro acousti Store, they should be able to help you
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/5003206?spm=a2g0s.9042647.0.0.305a4c4di6xK7y


----------



## IEMusic

Capunk said:


> What was the right way to check the right polarity for 2 pin cable that doesn't have an earhook? I'm not sure which side is the correct polarity?


I believe with traditional 2 pin plugs, the red dot is facing down, however, I haven’t found it to matter thus far, as long as you hook up the right and left cables the same way.


----------



## Nimweth

KBEAR Limpid Pro came just in time for Christmas:


----------



## IEMusic

Nimweth said:


> KBEAR Limpid Pro came just in time for Christmas:


Enjoy!  I like it a lot.


----------



## dinoking (Dec 25, 2020)

Nimweth said:


> KBEAR Limpid Pro came just in time for Christmas:


Is this 4 or 8 core? And what IEM are you using it with? Would like to see pics of the combo.


----------



## Nimweth

dinoking said:


> Is this 4 or 8 core? And what IEM are you using it with? Would like to see pics of the combo.


It is 8 core. I have not tried it yet but will probably start with the KBEAR Diamond. I will post a picture later.


----------



## Nimweth

dinoking said:


> Is this 4 or 8 core? And what IEM are you using it with? Would like to see pics of the combo.


It is 8 core. I have not tried it yet but I will start with the KBEAR Diamond. I will post a picture later.


----------



## Nimweth

dinoking said:


> Is this 4 or 8 core? And what IEM are you using it with? Would like to see pics of the combo.


Here you go: with KBEAR Diamond:



Early days but I think the cable brings up the mids and reduces the depth of the V. Soundstage wider compared to the stock cable (which is a very good one).


----------



## dinoking

Nimweth said:


> Here you go: with KBEAR Diamond:
> 
> Early days but I think the cable brings up the mids and reduces the depth of the V. Soundstage wider compared to the stock cable (which is a very good one).


That looks really good!!


----------



## Number9redreD (Dec 26, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I was hoping i could get some help/ recomendations in ordering a new cable. My daily just recently suffered some damage, which means ill be needing to send it in for repairs. Unfortunately, this will no doubt take around 2 weeks, which is 2 weeks too long to go without music.

Due to it being a stand-in for my main, the only requirement i have is that it is as cheap as possible and 4-Pin (for JH Audio). Build quality, sound quality, comfort etc dont matter at all.

Ive been doing some searches of my own, but it seems that cheap 4-pin cables arent exactly in abundance, so i figured this would be the best place to come.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## claud W

Number9redreD said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I was hoping i could get some help/ recomendations in ordering a new cable. My daily just recently suffered some damage, which means ill be needing to send it in for repairs. Unfortunately, this will no doubt take around 2 weeks, which is 2 weeks too long to go without music.
> 
> ...


Did you check Amazon? If you need it quick, that is the best place to look.


----------



## Number9redreD

claud W said:


> Did you check Amazon? If you need it quick, that is the best place to look.


Yes. There were no results.


----------



## Aerosphere

Hello folks, my sister is in need of a budget XLR interconnect. Does anyone know a instant buy from Ali?


----------



## Nimweth (Dec 29, 2020)

Review: KBEAR Limpid Pro
Note: This item was provided for review by Wendy Li from KBEAR via AliExpress.

Product link: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...er_id=86e396fa4ec64b26a1f537cd23c65965&is_c=N

The Limpid Pro is a new product from KBEAR. It is an 8-core pure silver cable and is an upgrade to the original which was a 4-core type. The Pro version doubles the number of cores which consist of 10 strands each. The material is 99.99% pure silver.

It is attractively presented in a small square black box with a gold KBEAR logo. There is a circular window displaying the cable, and also included is a soft grey carrying pouch with black KBEAR branding. The cable is beautifully made and very supple with a fairly loose braid and the earhooks are comfortable. The gold plated 3.5mm plug is in silver metal with branding as is the Y-split. The 2-pin plugs are also metal and feature colour coding for channel identification and the chin slider is a metal ring with separate holes for the two wires but is a little awkward to use as it does not easily slide up and down the cable.
The cable was tested using an Xduoo X20 DAP via the 3.5mm output with a variety of IEMs.

KBEAR Diamond (Spiral Dots ML)
The KBEAR Diamond is a single DD design featuring a DLC diaphragm. With the stock cable (which is very good) the Diamond has a V-shaped profile with powerful bass, a mid-bass emphasis which does slightly colour the lower mids and a generally recessed midrange. The treble is well detailed and smooth but occasionally does display a thin quality. With the Limpid Pro there were notable improvements. Listening to "Private Investigations" by Dire Straits, the bass was more controlled and tighter. Mids were more forward, resulting in a more shallow "V" profile. Treble became more detailed without harshness and the soundstage was improved with extra depth. These improvements elevated the Diamond to a higher level of performance.

KBEAR Lark (Stock tips M)
The KBEAR Lark is a dual hybrid (1DD + 1BA) and with the stock cable it has a well balanced profile with a bit of extra brightness at the top end. Its sound belies its price. The silver plated stock cable is rather thin and tangly. Fitting the Limpid Pro resulted in a considerable increase in detail and clarity with an improved transient attack. The soundstage increased in size. In Mike Oldfield's "In the Beginning" from "The Songs of Distant Earth", the deep bass drum was very clear and textured, thelq guitar solo had good bite and impact and the percussion was cleaner and more incisive. The spoken words "Burning-Melting-Dissolving" were exceptionally well resolved and their locations very well defined. Once again, the Limpid Pro cable managed to unlock the maximum potential of the IEMs.

TRI Starsea (Spiral Dots ML)
The Starsea is a triple hybrid (2BA + 1DD) and has tuning switches providing four sound profiles. Like the Diamond, it is supplied with a high quality cable and this does provide a good quality sound. For the test with the Limpid Pro the Starsea was set with the standard switch setting (Balanced). With the stock cable, the Starsea has a neutral, very detailed sound with excellent layering and separation. The treble is exceptionally extended and clear and the soundstage is holographic. In Holst's "Uranus" performed by the LSO under Andre Previn, the Limpid Pro managed to extract every last detail from the performance. In the climaxes, the bass drum was very controlled and airy with a natural decay and after the first climax the harp and bass drum play very softly together. The effect here was magical with perfect resolution and separation. The Limpid Pro seemed to lift a veil from the recording with brass particularly crisp and authentic in tonality. The performance gains were very apparent and the advances in quality were certainly worthwhile.

The Limpid Pro cable can be recommended without reservation. The results will vary with equipment used, but I found a significant improvement with each IEM I tried. It was particularly successful with the KBEAR Diamond and I would encourage any owners of the Diamond to purchase this cable. I would also suggest it would be beneficial with other warmer sounding earphones as in this case the gains were greater than with the brighter IEMs I tested.


----------



## WendyLi

Nimweth said:


> Review: KBEAR Limpid Pro
> Note: This item was provided for review by Wendy Li from KBEAR via AliExpress.
> 
> Product link: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...er_id=86e396fa4ec64b26a1f537cd23c65965&is_c=N
> ...



Excellent review!


----------



## CommanderCute

Some suggestions for a warm sounding cable without these hangers over the ear (I hate that)? 

Thanks


----------



## Kris77

Hello Friends.
Do any of you have this cable? Is it better than FAAEAL cable?
https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/1005001433969359.html?spm=a2g17.12010612.8148356.7.17ce371dtTucJ0


----------



## IEMusic (Dec 29, 2020)

Kris77 said:


> Hello Friends.
> Do any of you have this cable? Is it better than FAAEAL cable?
> https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/1005001433969359.html?spm=a2g17.12010612.8148356.7.17ce371dtTucJ0


I’m not sure (how it sounds, or compares to the Faaeal cable), but they sure look nice!  Probably worth a try.


----------



## Kris77

IEMusic said:


> I’m not sure, but they sure look nice!


That's the point, it looks great.


----------



## IEMusic

CommanderCute said:


> Some suggestions for a warm sounding cable without these hangers over the ear (I hate that)?
> 
> Thanks


This one may suit you.  It’s inexpensive.

NICEHCK 16 Core High Purity Copper Cable 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLpwRgl


----------



## Kris77

IEMusic said:


> This one may suit you.  It’s inexpensive.
> 
> NICEHCK 16 Core High Purity Copper Cable
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLpwRgl


I had one, unfortunately, there is no earhook.


----------



## seanwee

Nimweth said:


> Review: KBEAR Limpid Pro
> Note: This item was provided for review by Wendy Li from KBEAR via AliExpress.
> 
> Product link: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...er_id=86e396fa4ec64b26a1f537cd23c65965&is_c=N
> ...


How does it compare with other pure silver cables like the TRN T3?


----------



## Nimweth

seanwee said:


> How does it compare with other pure silver cables like the TRN T3?


I'm sorry, it's the only pure silver cable I have.


----------



## EvilMegaDroid

What would be a good cable for Fiio FH03, I do not like the stock cable since I can't roll it (and its hard to fit it in cases). Looking to spend around 30-40$


----------



## IEMusic

seanwee said:


> How does it compare with other pure silver cables like the TRN T3?


I’m not super sensitive to hearing subtle differences that may be present between similar cables, so I didn’t notice any significant sonic differences between the T3 and the Limpid Pro.   The build quality, however, is much better on the Limpid cable.

Interestingly, while the KBEar Limpid Pro and NiceHCK LitzPS Pro are pretty much identical cables, except for the hardware/connectors, the LitzPS Pro I have is ever so slightly thinner overall compared to the Limpid Pro.


----------



## brsdrgn

What do you think about this cable? 

NICEHCK C4-3 Cable 5N Silver plated 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BTZMxq

After having a great experience with a cable from a brand that I can't mention, I'm planning to buy this beauty.


----------



## skyn3t (Dec 29, 2020)

I need some of those bang for the $ cable for headphone. I never tried one of those before. Any recommendations or I can just get those and add the connector I need ?


----------



## IEMusic

brsdrgn said:


> What do you think about this cable?
> 
> NICEHCK C4-3 Cable 5N Silver plated
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BTZMxq
> ...


I’ve never tried that cable, but it sure looks really nice, with good specs.  Just wait until they are on sale.


----------



## Strifeff7

EvilMegaDroid said:


> What would be a good cable for Fiio FH03, I do not like the stock cable since I can't roll it (and its hard to fit it in cases). Looking to spend around 30-40$


Faaeal cable + Tri Through,
yes, 2 cable.


----------



## bhima

IEMusic said:


> This one may suit you.  It’s inexpensive.
> 
> NICEHCK 16 Core High Purity Copper Cable
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLpwRgl



Do you know if that 2-pin fits Moondrops? I think they are mostly 0.78 not sure if these are that or 0.75 or whatever the other 2-pin standard is.


----------



## IEMusic

bhima said:


> Do you know if that 2-pin fits Moondrops? I think they are mostly 0.78 not sure if these are that or 0.75 or whatever the other 2-pin standard is.


They are the standard 0.78mm 2 pin connectors, and should fit most 2 pin sockets, unless they are deeply recessed sockets, such as with the Tanchjim Oxygen or Fearless S8.


----------



## EvilMegaDroid

Strifeff7 said:


> Faaeal cable + Tri Through,
> yes, 2 cable.



Would Tri Through be better than NICEHCK LitzPS-Pro 8?

I found both on ali https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKOdBpf https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNWL3ZP

Couldn't find Faaeal cable though


----------



## IEMusic (Dec 30, 2020)

EvilMegaDroid said:


> Would Tri Through be better than NICEHCK LitzPS-Pro 8?
> 
> I found both on ali https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKOdBpf https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNWL3ZP
> 
> Couldn't find Faaeal cable though


Well, Tri Through is SPC, and LitzPS is pure silver, so it depends on what you want for conducting material.

FAAEAL 4Core High Purity Copper cable
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtK0UfP


----------



## bhima

IEMusic said:


> Well, Tri Through is SPC, and LitzPS is pure silver, so it depends on what you want for conducting material.
> 
> FAAEAL 4Core High Purity Copper cable
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtK0UfP



How is that FAAEAL cable vs. the Nicehk 16core for around the same money?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32954926911.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.62084c4dMlB1CR

I just ordered the Limpid Pro and that Nicehck 16core copper. So I can play with the material differences for different IEMS.


----------



## sebek

Do the cables need a minimum of burn in? Because it is the second time this happens to me with a balanced NiceHCK C16-5, first with Blon BL-03 and then with TRI I3. 

As soon as it was connected the sound was really terrible, hard, jarring, unbalanced in the frequencies, stuff to throw the IEM out the window. 

After a few hours, not many, I would say 7-8, the sound changed completely and became beautiful. 

No placebo effect, at first it was just something unlistenable.


----------



## claud W

I usually give my cables 50 to 75 hours break in. You have learned a valuable lesson. An IEM with a DD driver needs at least 100 hours of break in. I try to do IEM and cable together. Why listen to crappy tunes.


----------



## courierdriver

Im


sebek said:


> Do the cables need a minimum of burn in? Because it is the second time this happens to me with a balanced NiceHCK C16-5, first with Blon BL-03 and then with TRI I3.
> 
> As soon as it was connected the sound was really terrible, hard, jarring, unbalanced in the frequencies, stuff to throw the IEM out the window.
> 
> ...


Ageed. First off, let me state for the record, that I'm a cable believer. When I had a 2 channel, speaker based system years ago; I discovered that cables play a part in system synergy. Those interconnects and speaker cables made a difference. Not always for the better...but they still had an effect on the sound. And yes...most sounded better with some break in/signal being passed through for a few hours. Same is true for iem/ headphone cables. Same is true for driver break in with speakers, headphones or iems. But that's just been my experience as an audiophile for 40 years. I'm sure this post will generate a ton of backlash from the "sound science, measurements are all that counts" camp. I don't care. MY EARS are what I use to evaluate gear. If it sounds good TO ME, I don't care what the measurements are or what the graghs look like.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 1, 2021)

sebek said:


> Do the cables need a minimum of burn in? Because it is the second time this happens to me with a balanced NiceHCK C16-5, first with Blon BL-03 and then with TRI I3.
> 
> As soon as it was connected the sound was really terrible, hard, jarring, unbalanced in the frequencies, stuff to throw the IEM out the window.
> 
> ...



Well, I believe in cable burn-in, but I believe in brain-burn-in way more. So while it’s easy for IEM and headphones to seem like they burn-in both mental and physical, cables are maybe the smallest change. Still if cables do change frequency response (which I believe) then..........getting used to picking nuances out of that subtle new frequency response could be a real (mental) phenomenon. 

The other backwards phenomenon is expectation bias. Expectation bias would give the listener a (attitude) that the new cable would bring improvements. So to have the cable be actually not as good on first listen would contradict this mental bias? Unless mental burn in again is causing this confusion?

Obviously there are hordes of audiophiles who believe in capacitor burn-in. And even capacitor burn-in may be thought of as psychological too. You get mentally adjusted to the capacitors, then better sound. Though I’ve got two notes in writing from manufacturers which suggest burn in. Woo Audio says (per included manual) the Woo 5LE will be optimized after a burn-in of 300 hours, Sony has a written manual in the DAP firmware with a recommendation of 200 hours per amp. The DAPs have two amps in the 1Z and 1A, so........that’s 400 hours a piece.


----------



## claud W

courierdriver said:


> Im
> 
> Ageed. First off, let me state for the record, that I'm a cable believer. When I had a 2 channel, speaker based system years ago; I discovered that cables play a part in system synergy. Those interconnects and speaker cables made a difference. Not always for the better...but they still had an effect on the sound. And yes...most sounded better with some break in/signal being passed through for a few hours. Same is true for iem/ headphone cables. Same is true for driver break in with speakers, headphones or iems. But that's just been my experience as an audiophile for 40 years. I'm sure this post will generate a ton of backlash from the "sound science, measurements are all that counts" camp. I don't care. MY EARS are what I use to evaluate gear. If it sounds good TO ME, I don't care what the measurements are or what the graghs look like.


I am 72 years old and I agree with this statement. I have been an audio fool since 1971.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 2, 2021)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tripowin-tc-01universal-iem-49-00.951187/#post-16077819
https://www.linsoul.com/products/tripowin-tc-01


----------



## paulwasabii

I am still waiting on my Limpid Pro, but anyone thinking about this new one, the KBEAR Warmth?  I was hoping I was going to be able to buy the cable from the Believe in 2.5mm as it looks similar in looks.  Not the same though.  I think it goes on the Wish List waiting for the next sale period.

If @WendyLi is around, the title and description have a typo "Singel Crystal Copper" should be Single.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001972905496.html


----------



## lgcubana

paulwasabii said:


> I am still waiting on my Limpid Pro, but anyone thinking about this new one, the KBEAR Warmth?  I was hoping I was going to be able to buy the cable from the Believe in 2.5mm as it looks similar in looks.  Not the same though.  I think it goes on the Wish List waiting for the next sale period.
> 
> If @WendyLi is around, the title and description have a typo "Singel Crystal Copper" should be Single.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001972905496.html


The NiceHCK LitzOCC is $17.27 USD


----------



## paulwasabii

lgcubana said:


> The NiceHCK LitzOCC is $17.27 USD



Yep, that is why I said waiting for the next sale. Both should be quite a bit cheaper. I paid $14 for my LitzOCC and I like it a lot so wouldn't mind picking up the Warmth at a sale price.


----------



## WendyLi

paulwasabii said:


> I am still waiting on my Limpid Pro, but anyone thinking about this new one, the KBEAR Warmth?  I was hoping I was going to be able to buy the cable from the Believe in 2.5mm as it looks similar in looks.  Not the same though.  I think it goes on the Wish List waiting for the next sale period.
> 
> If @WendyLi is around, the title and description have a typo "Singel Crystal Copper" should be Single.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001972905496.html



Friend, thank you very much for pointing it out!


----------



## nabuhodonozor

Got NICEHCK LitzPS 4N Litz for $13 . Kinda dislike that fake carbon stuff on it tbh


----------



## Bosk

I've been buying audio gear since the late 80s. Burn-in is a real phenomonon, how much of it is the equipment's performance changing and how much is our brain adjusting to a new set of sounds remains a mystery to me, but the net result is the same. That said I find claims of equipment _requiring_ many hundreds of hours to burn-in slightly dubious, as its been my experience letting a piece of gear run-in over a day or two usually delivers the overwhelming majority of any changes that occur. Having equipment (including cables) change character overnight so dramatically as to be almost unrecognizable isn't that uncommon, but after that further changes are usually hard to notice.

Awhile ago I send an Effect Audio cable back as one of the two-pin connectors had come loose. When it arrived it sounded terrible, completely different from how I remembered, yet after burning in overnight it sounded amazing again. To my knowledge all they did was re-solder both connectors.


----------



## Dj12inch

Special offer Linsoul Nymph for $70 plus shipping (to UK $5.50)
https://drop.com/buy/linsoul-nymph-iem-cable
Cheap compared to NiceHCK Darkjade current price or Penon OSG


----------



## zepmaj

I bought cable 090 balanced version for LZ A7. Really nice, thick cores and connectors feels sturdy.

Also willing to buy converter to 3.5mm if i need it. Torn between Dunu DC11 and Ddhifi DJ35A or DJ35AG. Anybody have recommendation or experience with any of them?


----------



## ChristianM (Jan 6, 2021)

Moved. please delete.


----------



## lgcubana

My most recent interest in upgrade cables (from my standard NiceHCK C16-3, balanced cables), has shown that the quality in finishes/sheaths does go up, as does the packaging, from a baggy to a proper zippered case.

The *D*ark*J*ade is also the heavier, of the three cables.  Unfortunately I gave myself a thin cut across the pad of my thumb recently; which is going to delay wrestling with the MMCX on the KB Ear Tri i3, to try out the *DJ.*


----------



## waxiboy

Has Anyone tried the Moondrop Autum moon? How was it? Is it good?


----------



## Dsnuts

Dont know if anyone has tried those yet but they seem to be at a good price for gold plated copper cable. Those will match up well with brighter neutrally tuned earphones. Since Moondrop likes to tune their earphones with harmon curves most of them have a lot of upper mid and treble detail so something like that gold plated cable will match up really well with something like their blessing 2. Interestingly enough I am actually using a gold/silver/copper hybrid cable on my blessing 2. 

Gold plating on copper is interesting as it introduces some aspects you can't get with your standard OCC copper cables. It does more than smooths out the highs it actually introduces a darker tone to the treble which ends up meshing really well with brighter signatures. Adds a richer tone to mids and brings about a bolder bass end as well. Gold plated cables are niche cables meaning they are not as versatile as an SPC or silver plated copper or just pure copper. Silver has more uses than a gold plated copper cables. But if you get them on the right earphones that are again neutral to bright. They match up well and make your earphones sound amazing.

Not the best for stage or technicalities but gold plated cables has their uses. Worth checking out if you guys want a different take than your standard copper cable.


----------



## waxiboy

Dsnuts said:


> Dont know if anyone has tried those yet but they seem to be at a good price for gold plated copper cable. Those will match up well with brighter neutrally tuned earphones. Since Moondrop likes to tune their earphones with harmon curves most of them have a lot of upper mid and treble detail so something like that gold plated cable will match up really well with something like their blessing 2. Interestingly enough I am actually using a gold/silver/copper hybrid cable on my blessing 2.
> 
> Gold plating on copper is interesting as it introduces some aspects you can't get with your standard OCC copper cables. It does more than smooths out the highs it actually introduces a darker tone to the treble which ends up meshing really well with brighter signatures. Adds a richer tone to mids and brings about a bolder bass end as well. Gold plated cables are niche cables meaning they are not as versatile as an SPC or silver plated copper or just pure copper. Silver has more uses than a gold plated copper cables. But if you get them on the right earphones that are again neutral to bright. They match up well and make your earphones sound amazing.
> 
> Not the best for stage or technicalities but gold plated cables has their uses. Worth checking out if you guys want a different take than your standard copper cable.


Do you think it will match to my 64audio U18T?, I am dissapointed with ky EA Leonidas as it became super stiff as time passes by and I want something to replace it when I'm travelling


----------



## Dsnuts

Cant say as I have never owned both. One clue in the types of cables to go for is if you can figure out what the stock cable is made of. if it is pure copper variety or SPC variety. Then I would go for a similar type of cable. 

Lots of folks are attracted to the color gold or actual gold as it has a bling factor but like I said there will be more types of earphones that don't match up well with a gold plated cable than with. A safe bet would be to get a SPC cable as they match up with everything. A good quaity one as 64audio stuff requires it.


----------



## Fat Larry (Jan 8, 2021)

My Tri Through finally arrived today :/ Shipping times are awful at the moment. Just under two months to NZ.

It's a chunkier/heavier cable than i expected but is very pretty. Would be probably to substantial for me to use out and about. But i'm pretty much using MH-750's exclusively when on the go at the moment so cables are irrelevant.

I've measured the impedance at 0.1ohm... yes that's not a typo. I did it more than once as i didn't believe the result. It's lower than any other cable i've measured including a moderately expensive ($200) one. My multi meter at the 200 ohm resistance setting only goes to one decimal place so who knows if its closer to 0.2 or 0.1, either way it's super low.

Unfortunately i can't use it until i modify the TFZ connectors, they're rounded and every 2 pin iem i have has is a square raised plug.

*Edit: Connectors were no problem. A couple of scrapes with a scalpel removed enough material to plug them into my BL-03's.

*Edit 2: Turns out i was sent a cable with QDC connectors instead of the TFZ i ordered.. 

Can't comment on any sounds changes. Will do that later after i do some A/B testing.

Oh and it came with a decent case which i wasn't expecting.

Anyone taken any measurements on the other cables that have been posted here recently?


----------



## lgcubana

I was getting kinda worried (not really) that we weren't going to get our monthly incentive.  

*Here's a sample of the regular players:*

The Blocc 5N looks interesting (for the Fiio FD5), if the $10.00 coupon code is applicable. Bringing the cost down to $46.75


----------



## paulwasabii

KB EAR Limpid Pro arrived.  For those curious about how it looks compared to the Limpid, here is the Limpid, Limpid Pro, and Rhyme.  Where the Limpid is 4 core and a bit thin to hold, the Pro feels substantial, even a bit more than the Rhyme due to the different wire coating.  Also harder to photograph.  It also measures lower, my Limpid is 0.3 and the Pro is showing 0.1 on R- as that is the easiest access.  Low-cost multimeter and I haven't measured many 2.5mm so let me know if that wasn't right.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> KB EAR Limpid Pro arrived.  For those curious about how it looks compared to the Limpid, here is the Limpid, Limpid Pro, and Rhyme.  Where the Limpid is 4 core and a bit thin to hold, the Pro feels substantial, even a bit more than the Rhyme due to the different wire coating.  Also harder to photograph.  It also measures lower, my Limpid is 0.3 and the Pro is showing 0.1 on R- as that is the easiest access.  Low-cost multimeter and I haven't measured many 2.5mm so let me know if that wasn't right.


Interesting. My limpid is 0.46, but it looks like the pro is at least lower measuring. 

Are the individual cores on the pro as thick as the ones on limpid?


----------



## Dsnuts

I am gonna post a review of the NiceHCK version LitzPS pro 8 cored pure silver cables here soon. I did an A/B against the 4 cored variant using my Penon Orbs and there is a sonic difference between the 4 cored and 8 cored variant by the way. 

I noticed an increase in head stage with better space for your music. This is consistent with my findings with thicker cables in general but more cores in this case does make a difference. The 4 cored version while maintaining the highly detailed nature of pure silver sounds a touch leaner using the same tracks. It is subtle but the difference is there. 

Since these cables are affordable. I do recommend the 8 cored versions over the 4 cored variants. The 8 cored version punches even higher than the 4 cored variety in value.


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> Interesting. My limpid is 0.46, but it looks like the pro is at least lower measuring.
> 
> Are the individual cores on the pro as thick as the ones on limpid?


Measuring my Lipid again, yeah more like 0.4 than 0.3. Bad memory on my part but I think you are right,  still measuring lower for me.  
Yes, the cores appear to be the same or very close.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> Measuring my Lipid again, yeah more like 0.4 than 0.3. Bad memory on my part but I think you are right,  still measuring lower for me.
> Yes, the cores appear to be the same or very close.


That is one thick cable. Does the chin-slider work?


----------



## IEMusic (Jan 9, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Are the individual cores on the pro as thick as the ones on limpid?


I have the NiceHCK LitzPS 4 core cable and the the 8 core Pro version, and also have the 8 core KBear Limpid Pro cable.  Each core of all 3 of these cables is the same, and thus the 8 core Pro versions are exactly twice the silver content, at least from what I can tell.  



Dsnuts said:


> there is a sonic difference between the 4 cored and 8 cored variant by the way.
> 
> Since these cables are affordable. I do recommend the 8 cored versions over the 4 cored variants. The 8 cored version punches even higher than the 4 cored variety in value.


I agree.   While they all sound like “proper” silver cables, the 8 core Pro versions have a more transparency and stage to me.  They also physically feel quite a lot better and more substantial.  The 4 core cables are nice in how they drape, but do feel thin IMO.  I also agree that the 8 core versions are worth it, and are a better purchase in most cases.  FYI, I‘m using the LitzPS Pro with my Volt.



RikudouGoku said:


> That is one thick cable. Does the chin-slider work?


It‘s not really “thick”, but rather feels like a proper 8 core cable, like the Tripowin C8 or KBEar Rhyme.  The chin slider does actually work with the 8 core Pro cables.

Another observation, while I don’t have any regular Limpid cables to compare with the 4 core LitzPS cables, my Limpid Pro cable is a slightly less tightly weaved than my LitzPS Pro cable, and thus it seems a little thicker.


----------



## paulwasabii (Jan 9, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> That is one thick cable. Does the chin-slider work?



Barely, it needs bigger holes. Sliding down towards the bottom, the braid starts to bunch up due to the small holes and maybe looser braid.. Miscalculation on that piece.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> Barely, it needs bigger holes. Sliding down towards the bottom, the braid starts to bunch up due to the small holes. Miscalculation on that piece.


ouch, well it sounds like it isnt a problem if you dont use it though (like me). Since that should mean it doesnt slide at all unless you intentionally do it yourself.


----------



## IEMusic

paulwasabii said:


> Barely, it needs bigger holes. Sliding down towards the bottom, the braid starts to bunch up due to the small holes and maybe looser braid.. Miscalculation on that piece.


That’s right.  The slider with the 2 small holes per KBEar is a poor design.  The large plastic bead per NiceHCK is a much better design.   It slides smoothly.  I actually got the NiceHCK Pro version because the 2 pin plug has a deep rectangular portion, so it fits in deeply recessed 2 pin sockets like with the Fearless S8 or Tanchjim Oxygen.


----------



## courierdriver

paulwasabii said:


> KB EAR Limpid Pro arrived.  For those curious about how it looks compared to the Limpid, here is the Limpid, Limpid Pro, and Rhyme.  Where the Limpid is 4 core and a bit thin to hold, the Pro feels substantial, even a bit more than the Rhyme due to the different wire coating.  Also harder to photograph.  It also measures lower, my Limpid is 0.3 and the Pro is showing 0.1 on R- as that is the easiest access.  Low-cost multimeter and I haven't measured many 2.5mm so let me know if that wasn't right.


I know this might not be an issue for some people but does the chin slider stay put better than on the 4 core version? The one on my 4 core version is absolutely useless. It slides down constantly and I've had to put a twist tie under it to get it to stay in place. The one on my 8 core Rhyme has great resistance and stays put very well. Hope that the 8 core Limpid works more like the one on the Rhyme.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 10, 2021)

Your weekend reader about the newer NiceHCK LitzPS-Pro 8 cores of shinny silver.  NiceHCK LitzPS-Pro - Reviews | Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org (head-fi.org)

Whats the chance they will be on sale tomorrow for $33-$36. As they say timing is everything.


----------



## paulwasabii

courierdriver said:


> I know this might not be an issue for some people but does the chin slider stay put better than on the 4 core version? The one on my 4 core version is absolutely useless. It slides down constantly and I've had to put a twist tie under it to get it to stay in place. The one on my 8 core Rhyme has great resistance and stays put very well. Hope that the 8 core Limpid works more like the one on the Rhyme.



Yes it is quite difficult to move the slider on the Pro.  I am not a slider user either but if you slide it in place and then slide it down when you are done, there is a lot of resistance. If you just slide it in place once, that is fine.  It is more of a struggle than slide.


----------



## courierdriver

paulwasabii said:


> Yes it is quite difficult to move the slider on the Pro.  I am not a slider user either but if you slide it in place and then slide it down when you are done, there is a lot of resistance. If you just slide it in place once, that is fine.  It is more of a struggle than slide.


Thanks for this info! I much prefer a struggle, than something that slides out of place when I don't want it to. I have 3 KBEAR Rhyme's on 3 different iems and love how the slider works/performs on that cable. Your comment just confirms what I already knew...the chin slider on the 4 core cables is the same as what is on an 8 core cable; which is why it doesn't work on a 4 core. It's loose on a 4 core because it  was designed for an 8 core. They need to design a new slider for the 4 core version; that has a smaller inside diameter. It would then function properly. For some of us like me, it would help to have the optimum fit.


----------



## Fat Larry

Anyone tried this yet? Looks like a new model, KBear Warmth.

Maybe a competitor to the FAAEL Hibiscus with one less N?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001972905496.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.pcrcomd.1.37143c00FmNKxB&gps-id=pcShopcartBuyagain&scm=1007.13440.197706.0&scm_id=1007.13440.197706.0&scm-url=1007.13440.197706.0&pvid=381e7899-25ff-4a8f-b124-b53fc91b1f7c&_t=gps-idcShopcartBuyagain,scm-url:1007.13440.197706.0,pvid:381e7899-25ff-4a8f-b124-b53fc91b1f7c,tpp_buckets:668#0#131923#0_668#888#3325#9_668#2846#8114#1999_668#2717#7561#312__668#3374#15176#358


----------



## CommanderCute

KBear Rhyme still a good option or are there better OCC Copper Cables?


----------



## IEMusic

CommanderCute said:


> KBear Rhyme still a good option or are there better OCC Copper Cables?


I still think it’s a great copper cable.   The other good inexpensive OCC copper cables are the NiceHCK LitzOCC, which I’m pretty sure is the same as the KBEar Warmth.  The Rhyme is an 8 core cable that feels more substantial than the other two 4 core cables mentioned.


----------



## paulwasabii

Dsnuts said:


> I am gonna post a review of the NiceHCK version LitzPS pro 8 cored pure silver cables here soon. I did an A/B against the 4 cored variant using my Penon Orbs and there is a sonic difference between the 4 cored and 8 cored variant by the way.
> 
> I noticed an increase in head stage with better space for your music. This is consistent with my findings with thicker cables in general but more cores in this case does make a difference. The 4 cored version while maintaining the highly detailed nature of pure silver sounds a touch leaner using the same tracks. It is subtle but the difference is there.
> 
> Since these cables are affordable. I do recommend the 8 cored versions over the 4 cored variants. The 8 cored version punches even higher than the 4 cored variety in value.



@Dsnuts Any info on the new 24 cores?  I don't know anything but blue and grey caught my eye.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002018270814.html


----------



## Dsnuts

Just saw those on NiceHCK web site. Must be brand new. If 16 cores is not enough hows about 24. Lol. I would assume more cores would mean fuller music notes but now the cables are gonna be like a rope connected to your eaphones. I am sure folks will chime in on details.We will see how they are.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> @Dsnuts Any info on the new 24 cores?  I don't know anything but blue and grey caught my eye.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002018270814.html


How this is even possible is beyond me. How did they solder that many cores in a little jack like the 3.5mm????


----------



## IEMusic

We need at least 32 cores!


----------



## paulwasabii

I'm in for a 24 core.  Buy now, regret later.


----------



## seanwee

paulwasabii said:


> @Dsnuts Any info on the new 24 cores?  I don't know anything but blue and grey caught my eye.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002018270814.html


Alloys suck at conducting compared to pure metals though.


----------



## Fat Larry

paulwasabii said:


> I'm in for a 24 core.  Buy now, regret later.



Can you measure the impedance when you get it? I'm curious.


----------



## paulwasabii

seanwee said:


> Alloys suck at conducting compared to pure metals though.


Honestly, that was why I asked. It is alloy over copper which I interpret as mostly the blue color.



Fat Larry said:


> Can you measure the impedance when you get it? I'm curious.


I ordered another multimeter earlier in the week so hopefully, it arrives around the same time.  Both already shipped.


----------



## brsdrgn

I decided to give a chance to NiceHCK C4-3 cable as I had some discounts on AE.

I shared my impressions here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-16105511

I really like the cable and I recommend. However, keep in mind it's very thick and stiff. Even more stiff than Kbear's 5N Upocc cable. 😁


----------



## Fat Larry

paulwasabii said:


> Honestly, that was why I asked. It is alloy over copper which I interpret as mostly the blue color.
> 
> 
> I ordered another multimeter earlier in the week so hopefully, it arrives around the same time.  Both already shipped.



Cool, i'd be keen to hear measurements of an equivalent 16 core to compare if you have one.


----------



## lgcubana

paulwasabii said:


> @Dsnuts Any info on the new 24 cores?  I don't know anything but blue and grey caught my eye.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002018270814.html


Got these codes from the *NiceHCK Official Store* (no idea if they'll work on the *NiceHCK Audio Store*)

C24-1 discount code → OEXO3AFMOUVM   （reduce –US $23） 
C24-3 discount code → DAI2WODA6651 （reduce –US $27） _*I'm guessing this one is supposed to be C24-2*_
C24-3 discount code →0WXXZB5YRY90 （reduce -US $28)


----------



## povidlo

NiceHCK C24 cables may be a good choice for earbuds users since there appear to be no earhooks. I wear earbuds mostly cable down; earhook-less cables could still be used over-ear for IEMs and earbuds if desired.

Looks like they're marketed somewhat accordingly:




Interestingly, only C24-2 variant is described as SPC+AlloyCopper. C24-1 and C24-3 variants are described as just SPC.

C24-2


Spoiler








C24-1


Spoiler








C24-3


Spoiler


----------



## PhonoPhi

lgcubana said:


> Got these codes from the *NiceHCK Official Store* (no idea if they'll work on the *NiceHCK Audio Store*)
> 
> C24-1 discount code → OEXO3AFMOUVM   （reduce –US $23）
> C24-3 discount code → DAI2WODA6651 （reduce –US $27） _*I'm guessing this one is supposed to be C24-2*_
> C24-3 discount code →0WXXZB5YRY90 （reduce -US $28)


The code does not work for me.
My experience with NiceHCK is progressively sad...
Starting with them promoting "graphene" cables


----------



## flu_fighter

PhonoPhi said:


> The code does not work for me.
> My experience with NiceHCK is progressively sad...
> Starting with them promoting "graphene" cables


you have to remove the coins on checkout or else the code doesn't work.

if that fails, send them a message.


----------



## Madcat207 (Jan 16, 2021)

So, having gotten back into the IEM game with a set i really love, i started falling down the table rabbit hole of sexy cables again (fell victim to this for my LCD-2 and iSine). Mind you, i don't believe the garbage about the cables making one iota of measurable difference (assuming one is reasonably well made... crap in = crap out), but i still wanted something good looking.

Long story short, wound up grabbing this guy:
Amazon.com: 16 Core Upgrade Silver Plated MMCX Cable

Gotta say, overall pretty damn happy with it.   It certainly looks the part with the iBassos..


In terms of build, it is just about 2x the thickness of the stock iBasso 12s, and the same length (up to the adaptor). The heatshrink on the ear guides is still flexible enough to adjust as needed (i have felt a few that were stiff plastic, and hated that), and the mmcx connectors a tight, though rotate a little more freely than the stock cable. The silver CF motif is well done, and nicely compliments the monitors, and feels well constructed.


The 3.5mm connector end feels well built, with the same clear heatshrink protruding a few mm to give some flex protection. Connecting it gives the solid click expected, and nothing feels loose or weakly connected.  The silver CF also matches the mmcx connectors, and fits flush with the steel body; it feels like one solid piece.

The rest of the cable feels well built, with the braiding consistent and tight; no pinched wires or other obvious defects. The y-split is nice, though i wish it was made with the silver CF as well. The chin slider fits very well however, and practically disappears when not in use; it actually snugs against the split, and does not slide around. I also really like that that there isn't an ounce of branding to be seen anywhere on the cable. Nothing on the split or plug.. overall, very clean.


I wish i could give something about the sound, but again... i don't buy into that (no, a cable isn't going to change things). I acknowledge a poorly made cable will hamper quality, be it poor solder joints, damaged wire, etc.. but as it is, the cable sounds just as good as the 12s. I genuinely tried A/Bing the two; given how hard it is to disconnect the mmcx, i didn't want to keep doing that for long. In the end, it feels like the same sound that i enjoy about the IT04, and thats all i want.

EDIT: Broke out the multimeter - each measurement stabilized at .35ohm for each pole... hard to argue with that..

Hopefully no one minds the mini-review... wound up longer than expected, but i figured i would share some thoughts...


----------



## lgcubana

PhonoPhi said:


> The code does not work for me.
> My experience with NiceHCK is progressively sad...
> *Starting with them promoting "graphene" cables *


Are you saying that the DarkJade cable does not contain Graphene ?




flu_fighter said:


> you have to remove the coins on checkout or else the code doesn't work.
> 
> if that fails, send them a message.


Just tried, no coins or other coupons being used, got: invalid code
I sent them a message


----------



## IEMusic

It may just be me, but I prefer 4 and 8 core cables over 16 core cables, b/c I like each core to be a bit more substantial than than the cores of standard 16 core cables.   I’m afraid that the 24 core cables will have very thin cores.


----------



## paulwasabii

flu_fighter said:


> you have to remove the coins on checkout or else the code doesn't work.
> 
> if that fails, send them a message.


Right, I was hoping to use my coins. 

There is one set of codes for NiceHCK Audio store (may be expired already) and one set for NiceHCK Official. Make sure you are ordering from the right store. 

Nicehck Audio store:
Hi friends [Kiss] New 24 core cable are hot sale ! C24-1/C24-2/C24-3 50%off discount ! C24-1 discount code is → DQT7MJV8TFET 
C24-3 discount code is → GOODNIGHTBYE 
C24-2 discount code is → HCKGOODCABLE

The other set for NiceHCK official
hi , 24 core cable , 50%off discount [Shy] 

C24-1 discount code → OEXO3AFMOUVM   （reduce –US $23） 
C24-3 discount code → DAI2WODA6651 （reduce –US $27） 
C24-3 discount code →0WXXZB5YRY90 （reduce -US $28)


----------



## sutosuto

lgcubana said:


> I sent them a message


Me too and they gave me this code c24-1 37O1HXHUAT1U.

It works.


----------



## InstantSilence

What are thr go to budget rca cables?


----------



## Fat Larry

IEMusic said:


> It may just be me, but I prefer 4 and 8 core cables over 16 core cables, b/c I like each core to be a bit more substantial than than the cores of standard 16 core cables.   I’m afraid that the 24 core cables will have very thin cores.



I wish they'd just tell us the total gauge and composition of the cable so we could judge the impedance. Or better yet just give us the impedance. But they they'd have to stop selling snake oil and that might lower sales.

Does anyone know if a signal on a wire cares if the the overall width of the wire is broken up into very small cores?

Is this post to technical for this thread???


----------



## scratchmassive

Has anyone tried this Nicehck BlackWheat 8 core cable with mic? Aliexpress link

Decent cables with a mic are so hard to find, but this one seems to tick all my boxes: mic, ear hooks, variety of connectors, good thickness, decent colour (though would prefer less shiny).


----------



## Dsnuts

Your weekend reader about the newer C8 cables from NiceHCK. I do believe these are only sold by NiceHCK. Haven't seen a KBEAR variant. Their new C-24 cables also seem to be sold on NiceHCK only as well. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-c8-iem-cables.24905/reviews#item-review-25144

Overall a good standard cable but nothing outstanding. I like their Litz variety of budget cables a bit more be it pure silver or the pure copper variety. These are just OK if your looking for something that isnt gonna color your earphones base sonics these will work well and not cost much to do it.


----------



## ld100

IEMusic said:


> I recently received my order for 2 Yy 7N Pure Silver IEM Cables.  I must say, the build quality is outstanding.   It is a very robust cable, that looks nice, and sounds great.  I can’t confirm that it is truly pure silver, but it seems to sound like a silver cable should 🤷‍♂️.  Its build is as thick and substantial as the MEST cable.



What cable is that? Do you have a link?


----------



## ld100

What are the best Ali pure copper or pure silver cables under 25? Please help me to save some time. Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dsnuts

ld100 said:


> What are the best Ali pure copper or pure silver cables under 25? Please help me to save some time. Any help will be greatly appreciated!



Here you go. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400....smartLeaderboard_2000023893991.4001166709135

Or https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001585790927.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.6.19be70196cIAon

Silver to bring out the details. Not recommended for neutral bright phones. Copper to add a bit of wamth with the best bass recommended for neutral bright earphones.


----------



## IEMusic

ld100 said:


> What cable is that? Do you have a link?


Here is the link, but it was originally false advertising.  It was originally marketed as a pure silver cable, and various head-fiers bought it thinking it was a great price for a pure silver cable.  It is in actuality a silver plated copper cable.  My qualms with false advertising aside, they are well built SPC cables, that actually sound to me essentially like silver cables do.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32999513248.html

If you truly want a pure silver cable though, get the TRN T3, the NiceHCK LitzPS and LitzPS Pro, or the KBEar Limpid or Limpid Pro.  I think it’s pretty much been established that they are in fact pure silver cables.


----------



## paulwasabii

ld100 said:


> What are the best Ali pure copper or pure silver cables under 25? Please help me to save some time. Any help will be greatly appreciated!



The other set would be KB EAR Limpid and Rhyme.  

KBEAR limpid 4 Core 4N
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtp05mz

KBEAR rhyme 8 core UPOCC
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mK2n0oz

Or mix it up with LitzPS and Rhyme pair. Rhyme is an 8 core thicker, softer cable than LitzOCC. I have and enjoy both coppers.


----------



## dialogue (Jan 20, 2021)

what is the best SPC cable for upgrade SQ, under 20$?
8 core or 16 core, nicehck, yinyo, trn, kbear ?

thanks


----------



## paulwasabii

New KB EAR Wide 8 core with graphene. A bit out of the spontaneous buy range but looks pretty

US $116.62  51%OFF | KBEAR Wide 8 core Graphene single crystal copper plated with silver Cable with MMCX/2PIN Connector Use For  BLON BL03 KBEAR KB04
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKtj9mH


----------



## seanwee

paulwasabii said:


> New KB EAR Wide 8 core with graphene. A bit out of the spontaneous buy range but looks pretty
> 
> US $116.62  51%OFF | KBEAR Wide 8 core Graphene single crystal copper plated with silver Cable with MMCX/2PIN Connector Use For  BLON BL03 KBEAR KB04
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKtj9mH


So is it graphene or silver plated? Never know with all the fake "graphene" cables in the market nowadays. 

Though to be fair no cable uses actual graphene, just graphite sheets.


----------



## paulwasabii

seanwee said:


> So is it graphene or silver plated? Never know with all the fake "graphene" cables in the market nowadays.
> 
> Though to be fair no cable uses actual graphene, just graphite sheets.



If I am reading it right, both.  Mixed braid of SPC and graphene on copper strands.


----------



## Bosk

I'd love to hear opinions on the graphene material from those who own graphene cables. I've yet to see a high-end cable manufacturer come out with a graphene cable so am a little bit skeptical, wondering if it is largely a marketing buzzword or if there's tangible sonic benefit to the material. Willing to keep an open mind about it though.


----------



## CopperFox

Can someone point me to a shop that sells something like the Faaeal 4 core copper litz cable but with 3.5mm TRRS balanced termination? Need that for iFi Pro iCan amp.


----------



## seanwee

Bosk said:


> I'd love to hear opinions on the graphene material from those who own graphene cables. I've yet to see a high-end cable manufacturer come out with a graphene cable so am a little bit skeptical, wondering if it is largely a marketing buzzword or if there's tangible sonic benefit to the material. Willing to keep an open mind about it though.


I'd say it's the same situation as titanium diaphrams and titanium coated diaphragms used in iems/headphones/speakers. 

Very different things marketed to seem the same as a titanium diaphragm will have vastly different characteristics vs a regular pet diaphragm coated with titanium powder.

And with the conducting properties of graphene, don't you think people will be using it as the conductor itself rather than as shielding? 

Even in the most expensive "graphene" cables, I bet its just coated with graphene flakes. And in cheaper cables, it's most likely just graphite powder.


----------



## courierdriver

paulwasabii said:


> New KB EAR Wide 8 core with graphene. A bit out of the spontaneous buy range but looks pretty
> 
> US $116.62  51%OFF | KBEAR Wide 8 core Graphene single crystal copper plated with silver Cable with MMCX/2PIN Connector Use For  BLON BL03 KBEAR KB04
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKtj9mH


Nice...but a bit too rich for me, pricewise. When the price of a cable costs double or more than the iem it's connected to...I just can't justify it. Not going to buy this one. I'm sure it's probably really good; but I don't think it will do much for an iem half it's price.


----------



## paulwasabii

courierdriver said:


> Nice...but a bit too rich for me, pricewise. When the price of a cable costs double or more than the iem it's connected to...I just can't justify it. Not going to buy this one. I'm sure it's probably really good; but I don't think it will do much for an iem half it's price.



iIRC Nicehck Darkjade had a large discount at launch.  Maybe we will see a better discount on the graphenes during the next large sale. I am with you, too expensive at these prices


----------



## PhonoPhi

Bosk said:


> I'd love to hear opinions on the graphene material from those who own graphene cables. I've yet to see a high-end cable manufacturer come out with a graphene cable so am a little bit skeptical, wondering if it is largely a marketing buzzword or if there's tangible sonic benefit to the material. Willing to keep an open mind about it though.


Graphene cables are as pure "snake oil", as it can be (next to palladium and other alloys).

Surely, the profit margins should be great after sprinkling the surface of the cables with graphite flakes or graphene fragments that do absolutely nothing. The latter is safe to claim, since by definition, graphene is a single layer (!), its conductance won't be any significant.

I did try to ask main sellers about exact benefits, resistance values - no any substance answers  (just " it is a great novel cable, friend"), so to me the graphene cables became a litmus paper of taking an advantage of gullible audiophiles.

Caveat emperor, of course, but the heard mentality is mighty strong in this hobby to be appreciably damaging...


----------



## LordZero

scratchmassive said:


> Has anyone tried this Nicehck BlackWheat 8 core cable with mic? Aliexpress link
> 
> Decent cables with a mic are so hard to find, but this one seems to tick all my boxes: mic, ear hooks, variety of connectors, good thickness, decent colour (though would prefer less shiny).



Have you tried it? I want a cable with mic too, i was wondering if i should buy this:

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNVLP1T

Or 


https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOIj2Kt


----------



## scratchmassive

LordZero said:


> Have you tried it? I want a cable with mic too, i was wondering if i should buy this:
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNVLP1T
> 
> ...



I have ordered the Nicehck Blackwheat and that KBEAR one too. I'll post here when I get them.

I've found a few others but the cables look to be a bit on the thin and tangly side:

Moondrop MKI 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_msI6N4v

Upgrade Cable For Weston 1964 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKibW2v


----------



## Fabulo

LordZero said:


> Have you tried it? I want a cable with mic too, i was wondering if i should buy this:
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNVLP1T
> 
> ...


I have the TRN... The cable works but the microphone (tested on iPhone, PC and PS4) is pure garbage.


----------



## scratchmassive

Fabulo said:


> I have the TRN... The cable works but the microphone (tested on iPhone, PC and PS4) is pure garbage.



Which reminds me. I have 2 of the Tripowin C8 with mic cables that I bought from Linsoul, but I was disappointed to find the mic is useless. Both barely able to pick up sound, on my MacBook and iPhone. Pity because otherwise the cable is nice.


----------



## allaces305

I'm waiting on the KBEAR Limpid Pro and the Moondrop Blessing 2 Dusk to arrive in about 2 weeks... I'll let you guys know how it pairs up and then hopefully I'll be able to upload some pictures of the combination.


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> Interesting. My limpid is 0.46, but it looks like the pro is at least lower measuring.
> 
> Are the individual cores on the pro as thick as the ones on limpid?



So I bought a new, better multimeter and took a look at the KBEAR Limpid vs Pro again.  Internal resistance hovered around 0.1 for me so that puts my Limpid in line with your measurement.  But puts the Limpid Pro down around 0.27.  I don't know if it means anything but in theory, it is the same material, just 80 strands instead of 40.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> So I bought a new, better multimeter and took a look at the KBEAR Limpid vs Pro again.  Internal resistance hovered around 0.1 for me so that puts my Limpid in line with your measurement.  But puts the Limpid Pro down around 0.27.  I don't know if it means anything but in theory, it is the same material, just 80 strands instead of 40.


Pretty sure that using the same cable but with more cores, should lower the impedance. 

And I do believe our measurements are pretty much identical lol. Good to have a standard I guess, but my measurements arent accurate either.


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> Pretty sure that using the same cable but with more cores, should lower the impedance.
> 
> And I do believe our measurements are pretty much identical lol. Good to have a standard I guess, but my measurements arent accurate either.


Yep, the Limpid was identical but the Rhyme was a bit different. 

Budget cables + budget multimeter = budget results


----------



## ABlide

Whats the latest score on cables for HD650 (3 meters long, 6,35 mm plug)? Thought I try something cheap first before going to 30-40% of HP value..


----------



## Dsnuts

ABlide said:


> Whats the latest score on cables for HD650 (3 meters long, 6,35 mm plug)? Thought I try something cheap first before going to 30-40% of HP value..



These are pure silver cables to run with the HD650. Should give you the best tranparancy so far as how your HD650 sounds. I got a pure copper version to use with my Amrion Homes in balanaced and turned out to be the perfect cable to go with the Amrion Homes. I have bought a lot of cables from this shop in the past and like a lot of stuff out of China it takes a bit of time to get to you but they have great prices for what they offer. http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6340  They have a bunch of different styles of cables for the HD650 you can do a search for HD650 cables and you will see a list of them.


----------



## Pirastro

DHlabs Silversonic usb cable is great - big step up in sound from the cheap Belkin Gold I had.  Can be had starting at 60 clams.


----------



## RikudouGoku

oh boy, maybe they used snake oil on it?


----------



## Poganin

RikudouGoku said:


> oh boy, maybe they used snake oil on it?


Now the question is if the snake was male or female. Oil from female snakes increases sibilance.


----------



## Dsnuts

Hey oil is the new graphene of cables. I am sure there is a reason why they did that. Until someone reports it will be interesting to see what that does.


----------



## seanwee

RikudouGoku said:


> oh boy, maybe they used snake oil on it?


Tempura cables


----------



## MasterArchi

Hi everyone!

My E1DA 9038s is arriving in a month and I need a MMCX 2.5mm balanced cable for my TinHifi T4. My budget is under 50$, I hope I can get something that is good enough.
I live in Italy and the cables easily available here are these:
****
LinSoul Tripowin C8
Do you have any opinions on these cables?

I searched on AliExpress as well and there is a great variety, so much that is overwhelming for me. Do you have any recommendations?

Thank you in advance,
Alex


----------



## slex (Jan 30, 2021)

MasterArchi said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My E1DA 9038s is arriving in a month and I need a MMCX 2.5mm balanced cable for my TinHifi T4. My budget is under 50$, I hope I can get something that is good enough.
> I live in Italy and the cables easily available here are these:
> ...


Y...Yoo UPOCC@AliEX below U$50


----------



## MasterArchi

slex said:


> Y...Yoo UPOCC@AliEX below U$50


Hello slex, thanks for the quick reply and suggestion!

Can I know why do you suggest this cable? For instance, I see that for that price there are cables with more cores, are they not so important?
To be honest, I would like to know which are the parameters by which to judge a cable, apart from resistance. Also sorry if this is a noob question.

Alex


----------



## slex (Jan 30, 2021)

MasterArchi said:


> Hello slex, thanks for the quick reply and suggestion!
> 
> Can I know why do you suggest this cable? For instance, I see that for that price there are cables with more cores, are they not so important?
> To be honest, I would like to know which are the parameters by which to judge a cable, apart from resistance. Also sorry if this is a noob question.
> ...


I dunno there's one better then it at the price.Or you could get 2 cables below 50 bucks. One is Faaleal copper and another SPC at your choosing. So you can have a spare and alternatively hear whether it synergies with your T4 and player?

Or this if you into exotic,


----------



## nabuhodonozor

I need cable for my AKG K361 but it has that weird twist lock stuff. Is there any cable without it, that would fit?


----------



## PowerCycles

Has anyone able to compare the Limpid Pro and LitzPs Pro?


----------



## RikudouGoku

PowerCycles said:


> Has anyone able to compare the Limpid Pro and LitzPs Pro?


They are most likely identical besides the connectors/dividers like the non-pro versions.


----------



## Dsnuts

Same cable different name.


----------



## PowerCycles

Alright. I guess I'll opt for the Limpid Pro then because it's cheaper. Thanks guys


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> They are most likely identical besides the connectors/dividers like the non-pro versions.


The wires are the same, the factory is the same. What is different - connectors.

Thinking about it - all the problems that I've experienced with the cables were due to connectors - not tight fit and degradation, like here:





Then how the wires are soldered should matter a lot, and that can be different for different types of connectors.

Having said this, KBear and NiceHCK are on top of my list in the budget cables.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> The wires are the same, the factory is the same. What is different - connectors.
> 
> Thinking about it - all the problems that I've experienced with the cables were due to connectors - not tight fit and degradation, like here:
> 
> ...


ehm, is it turning green here?


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> ehm, is it turning green here?


Yep, it happens with many cables:  first generation of QDC (Paragraph C) transparent connectors; a likely cause is a combination of a copper-containing collar and likely PVC as the plastic.

PVC of the insulation is another problem (actually most annoying problem for me at the moment).
Cables lose their flexibility, and especially for those without ear guides, it is annoying, and then more - thinking of crappy plasticizers literally rubbed off into your ears...

NiceHCK seem to use TPE for some of the cables (?), that could be a better direction to upgrade cables rather than graphene and oil soaking (the latter actually, if done right, does minimize oxidation, but for $100++ more, the snakes are entering the picture )


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> Yep, it happens with many cables:  first generation of QDC (Paragraph C) transparent connectors; a likely cause is a combination of a copper-containing collar and likely PVC as the plastic.
> 
> PVC of the insulation is another problem (actually most annoying problem for me at the moment).
> Cables lose their flexibility, and especially for those without ear guides, it is annoying, and then more - thinking of crappy plasticizers literally rubbed off into your ears...
> ...


Does it happen over time even if you just have it lying around? Or does it need contact with acid, like sweat?

Because I dont have a single cable that has turned green, but that could be because I got too many so each one gets minimal use?

Although my oldest and still used cable (175) is getting quite stiff...


----------



## Poganin

I've had one of my Tripowin C8 cables start greening from the ear guides, but I'm not sure if it's the wires inside or just the outer plastic sheathing.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> Does it happen over time even if you just have it lying around? Or does it need contact with acid, like sweat?
> 
> Because I dont have a single cable that has turned green, but that could be because I got too many so each one gets minimal use?
> 
> Although my oldest and still used cable (175) is getting quite stiff...


For getting green - it needs the wire collar (not in all cables), being transparent (many are black) and likely being from the same factory.
Being inside - it seems to happen irrespective of usage.

Stiffness does increases with usage - being constantly bent enhances leaching plasticizers. Body oils may contribute to the process, wahing/extracting plasticizers out.

I though some better cables use TPE, but seemingly PVC is the main one, it is the cheapest by far and worst in many aspects. (Actually, I wish that all those "environmentally conscious" were knowledgeable enough to ban PVC from their lives...)


----------



## RikudouGoku

Poganin said:


> I've had one of my Tripowin C8 cables start greening from the ear guides, but I'm not sure if it's the wires inside or just the outer plastic sheathing.


Sounds like the plastic sheathing, maybe take a picture for us to see?


----------



## PhonoPhi

Poganin said:


> I've had one of my Tripowin C8 cables start greening from the ear guides, but I'm not sure if it's the wires inside or just the outer plastic sheathing.


Greening is copper oxidation into copper hydroxycarbonates and hydroxychlorides.


----------



## Poganin

RikudouGoku said:


> Sounds like the plastic sheathing, maybe take a picture for us to see?


Here it is. I'm terrible at taking photos, but you should be able to see the difference between the greening cable and another C8 that still seems fine. (Both were bought around the same time).


----------



## RikudouGoku

Poganin said:


> Here it is. I'm terrible at taking photos, but you should be able to see the difference between the greening cable and another C8 that still seems fine. (Both were bought around the same time).


Kinda looks like the wire itself is greenifying. @PhonoPhi Sensei, your thoughts?


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> Kinda looks like the wire itself is greenifying. @PhonoPhi Sensei, your thoughts?


Being short of universal wisdom , it looks like typical copper oxidation, green is the copper salts. Cable insulation on its own typically turns yellow and brownish with aging.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> Being short of universal wisdom , it looks like typical copper oxidation, green is the copper salts. Cable insulation on its own typically turns yellow and brownish with aging.


Wow, yellow/brown probably looks disgusting lol.


----------



## Poganin

Well, it's not such a big deal. I've more cables now than I know what to do with... and I still have 5 in the mail >.> They should arrive this week, unless this global mail slowdown delays things further.


----------



## IEMusic

Copper cables oxidizing and turning green (like copper roofs, Statue of Liberty, etc) is very common, especially with basic copper speaker wire.  It’s not unexpected.  Cheaper clear insulation yellowing, especially at the ear hooks, where they come in contact with a lot of sweat/secretions is also not unexpected.  AFAIK, neither should really affect the sound significantly.

The Limpid Pro and LitzPS Pro are the same cable (I have both), and they both seem to be equally well constructed.  The KBEar cables tend to be less expensive than the NiceHCK equivalents, but I’ve purchased NiceHCK cables at times for their 2 pin plugs that are designed for recessed sockets (the plugs have an extended rectangular part).


----------



## PowerCycles

IEMusic said:


> The Limpid Pro and LitzPS Pro are the same cable (I have both), and they both seem to be equally well constructed.  The KBEar cables tend to be less expensive than the NiceHCK equivalents, but I’ve purchased NiceHCK cables at times for their 2 pin plugs that are designed for recessed sockets (the plugs have an extended rectangular part).




Could you compare the LitzPS and LitzPS Pro if you have them both? I'm curious if there's any significant changes in SQ.


----------



## cappuchino (Apr 11, 2021)

-deleted-


----------



## Dsnuts

PowerCycles said:


> Could you compare the LitzPS and LitzPS Pro if you have them both? I'm curious if there's any significant changes in SQ.



I posted the comparison on my cable review of the LitzPS pro. 

"Going back and forth with the two cables reveal the reason why an 8 core variant exists. There is greater headroom and expansion of sonics with the 8 core version meaning sound becomes a bit larger with more fuller body of sound than the 4 core. Due to the more cores you're not exactly getting double the sound value here but it does make a difference with better depth and expansion of head stage, better sense of space overall from the host IEM vs the 4 core version. Bass and vocals does seem to have a bit more presence as a result. If that seem worth it to you to get an 8 core version for double the pay of the 4 core version. Than it will be worth it."


----------



## KarmaPhala

Hey guys what d'you think of this GRAPHENE cable from XINHS store, probably the cheapest graphene cable

US $39.12  31%OFF | 4 Cores Graphene Alloy Silver Plated Wire MMCX 0.78mm 2 Pin Replacement Headphones Cable Audio Upgrade Cable
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtJAFjv


----------



## dougms3

KarmaPhala said:


> Hey guys what d'you think of this GRAPHENE cable from XINHS store, probably the cheapest graphene cable
> 
> US $39.12  31%OFF | 4 Cores Graphene Alloy Silver Plated Wire MMCX 0.78mm 2 Pin Replacement Headphones Cable Audio Upgrade Cable
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtJAFjv



Its interesting if its real but its hard to trust aliexpress.  

I've asked sellers questions on aliexpress where the image shows canare wire and listing states canare cable, I've asked them which model it is, they say its not canare wire.

From my understating of graphene cable manufacturing, its sprayed on superficially, I don't think its normally mixed into an alloy because its pricey.  The spray process is not cheap either and tedious.  

I don't think its legit but I could be wrong, maybe they've found a way to make it cheaper?

Maybe you can test it with a multimeter and see what the difference is, then the problem becomes even if it is a real graphene alloy cable it could possibly yield no difference in sound quality.  

google search of "graphene alloy wire" shows that cable you linked from aliexpress and a guy on ebay selling it for $44.80 a meter from china.

If you pull the trigger, let us know how it goes


----------



## Poganin (Feb 10, 2021)

XINHS has come through. Say hello to my new purple family! 

 

And now, a group shot!


These cables don't half smell, though. But I can live with that. They're really soft for 8-cores, too, I didn't expect that.


----------



## claud W (Feb 10, 2021)

I hope that $58.90 is cheap enough for this thread.
Bought the KB ear Believe IEMs. Out of the box, they were a bit shrill , so I began breaking in Sunday morning. I attached a Dark Jade cord to them and let her rip. Checking every now and then, they were still a bit sharp. So this morning I switched out cable for the all cooper ISN C4. Gave them 5 minutes and the shrill & sharp treble is tamed, but not to much. Made me glad that I purchased two of these ISN cables when I went on my buying spree last month. 
What cable are you using on your Believe?


----------



## morefilling

Just received my KBEAR rhyme. Build quality seems good. Sound is good. 
Wanted to talk about the shipping. They got to the US from China in about a week. Then took a week to get from New Jersey to Georgia. Then took 2 weeks to get from Georgia to me in North Carolina. There was no update to the tracking in those 2 weeks. I started to get worried, but a month from order to getting the cable isn't bad.
Just wanted to give a heads up to anyone ordering in the US.


----------



## claud W

Anyone here find a good -$40 cable for their Blon BL-03?


----------



## RikudouGoku

claud W said:


> Anyone here find a good -$40 cable for their Blon BL-03?


Why would you want to buy a cable that is more expensive than the iem itself??

You can get high quality cables under that price with these:

Faaeal litz copper cable
Tri Through
Kbear Rhyme


----------



## claud W

I ended up buying two Nice Hck all copper cords for $17.99 each for my two Blon BL-3s. One of these is a present for a friend. The cords have the Blon's NX7 2 pin connectors.
Of the three cords you recommended, I have all but the Faaeal.


----------



## scratchmassive

claud W said:


> I ended up buying two Nice Hck all copper cords for $17.99 each for my two Blon BL-3s. One of these is a present for a friend. The cords have the Blon's NX7 2 pin connectors.
> Of the three cords you recommended, I have all but the Faaeal.



Would be great to get your opinion on the Nicehck cables vs the others. Not much mention of them here.


----------



## galgofa

Can you please recommend reasonable value/quality cable for HiFiman HE4000i (balanced 4,4 to 2x3,5 mm) ?
From AE preferable.


----------



## Knightsfan11

After a replacement cable for my LZ A7 IEM's that is 1.5m in length. Any suggestions? MMCX connection.


----------



## Poganin

Knightsfan11 said:


> After a replacement cable for my LZ A7 IEM's that is 1.5m in length. Any suggestions? MMCX connection.


Contact XINHS on AliExpress after the Chinese holiday ends. He can make you one with custom length.


----------



## Knightsfan11

Thanks. Have sent a message.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Anyone tried this cable?




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001990635616.html


Seems like a pretty new cable, but unfortunately 2.5/4.4mm arent available...


----------



## Poganin

It looks like it's quite well-made. Both the jack and the connectors look pretty solid.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Poganin said:


> It looks like it's quite well-made. Both the jack and the connectors look pretty solid.


Indeed, only the earhooks doesnt look that good as it is very apparent. 




You can see the plastic for the hooks very well. I dislike that.


----------



## claud W

Anybody have a recommendation for a **** MT300 better cable?


----------



## Breguet

I have very good luck with Mogami cables, the speaker cable easily outperforms my old Transparent Musicwave Plus, which is 20 times more expensive


----------



## paulwasabii

NiceHCK C24 arrived.  I like the look, and a bit thinner than I expected for 24 cores.  Side-by-side it is about the same thickness as an 8 or tight 16 core.  That is the KBEAR Rhyme 8 core next to it in the 2nd photo.  Reads 0.36-0.38 and on that meter, internal resistance is 0.1. Haven't had a chance to listen yet, been using the ER4XR.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> NiceHCK C24 arrived.  I like the look, and a bit thinner than I expected for 24 cores.  Side-by-side it is about the same thickness as an 8 or tight 16 core.  That is the KBEAR Rhyme 8 core next to it in the 2nd photo.  Reads 0.36-0.38 and on that meter, internal resistance is 0.1. Haven't had a chance to listen yet, been using the ER4XR.


Wonder how they even solder all those cores.....


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone tried this cable?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001990635616.html
> 
> ...


As long as it’s not “pure silver” like the Yy 7N cable was “pure silver”.   Yy pure silver = SPC.


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> Wonder how they even solder all those cores.....


I am with you on that. I see they came out with a couple other 24 cores so maybe they have a decent process.


----------



## courierdriver

paulwasabii said:


> NiceHCK C24 arrived.  I like the look, and a bit thinner than I expected for 24 cores.  Side-by-side it is about the same thickness as an 8 or tight 16 core.  That is the KBEAR Rhyme 8 core next to it in the 2nd photo.  Reads 0.36-0.38 and on that meter, internal resistance is 0.1. Haven't had a chance to listen yet, been using the ER4XR.


Please post your impressions and a video, once you've had some time with this cable. I'm a big Rhyme fan, and own 3 of them (in 2.5 balanced) for my BLON BL03, 01 and KZ ZS10 PRO. That cable is totally dope. I like the color of the C24 though. Any differences in SQ?


----------



## JEHL

Not 100% sure if this is the case, but seems safe to assume that alloys are never used as conductors. I wonder why.


----------



## seanwee

JEHL said:


> Not 100% sure if this is the case, but seems safe to assume that alloys are never used as conductors. I wonder why.


Because alloys have far worse conductivity than pure metals.


----------



## paulwasabii

courierdriver said:


> Please post your impressions and a video, once you've had some time with this cable. I'm a big Rhyme fan, and own 3 of them (in 2.5 balanced) for my BLON BL03, 01 and KZ ZS10 PRO. That cable is totally dope. I like the color of the C24 though. Any differences in SQ?



I forgot to mention no ear hooks on this one.  At first listen on the DQ6, I grab the Rhyme when I want less upper emphasis on a set that is a bit bright or sharp.  The Rhyme emphasizes lower and this C24 is more upper. I was listening to Prodigy's Minefields (Baauer Remix) and the Rhyme will tone down the upper end a bit.  The C24 on that track is a bigger V, the upper end of that song comes to life but still rumbles the ear...a lot.   I wouldn't replace the Rhyme with the C24, but I will use them in different situations.  I would also wait for the next sale on this one, the launch promo pricing was 50% off.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Feb 21, 2021)

paulwasabii said:


> ...I grab the Rhyme when I want less upper emphasis on a set that is a bit bright or sharp.  The Rhyme emphasizes lower...





paulwasabii said:


> The C24 on that track is a bigger V, the upper end of that song comes to life but still rumbles the ear...a lot. ...


Each time I see the statements like this (or equally probable totally opposite opinions) I still want to ask for some proof/evidence, but I perfectly understand that there won't be any...

I have both C24-2 and Rhyme - and DQ6 sound the same with them, as a well designed multiple DD IEM with a reasonable impedance.

I loved the look of C24-2 and was intrigued with "24", so I got one. C24-2 is actually not much thicker and measures not much better than common 16-core cables.

If to qualify a winner based on the look, price and lower impedance  of the reasonably priced cables -  to me it will be TRI Trough, but again if anyone could show any difference in sound measurements between good cables (below 0.4 -0.5 Ohm) - I would love to see it, and the measurement rigs nowadays are quite sensitive, so no excuses for "I just hear it", sorry.


----------



## courierdriver (Feb 21, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> Each time I see the statements like this (or equally probable totally opposite opinions) I still want to ask for some proof/evidence, but I perfectly understand that there won't be any...
> 
> I have both C24-2 and Rhyme - and DQ6 sound the same with them, as a well designed multiple DD IEM with a reasonable impedance.
> 
> ...


For some people (myself included), measurements don't mean much. It's more about what your individual ears and brain interpret, based on listening to the same tracks with different gear or accessories (like cables). It's about how the gear presents the sound and the music. When I'm in my happy place and listening to multiple albums or tracks for several hours far too late at night, on either a single or multiple iems; I can tell the difference when something is changed. Sometimes I like the change, sometimes I don't. Measurements aren't gonna change that. Either way, I don't think this is the correct forum to be debating this.


----------



## lgcubana

PhonoPhi said:


> Each time I see the statements like this (or equally probable totally opposite opinions) I still want to ask for some proof/evidence, but I perfectly understand that there won't be any...
> 
> I have both C24-2 and Rhyme - and DQ6 sound the same with them, as a well designed multiple DD IEM with a reasonable impedance.
> 
> ...


During my cable phase (way, way back,... in December  ) I bought  quite a few items based on forum members expounding on the merits of cable x.  Only to not find any difference, when I matched up said cable with the same IEM.   But there have been a few notable  standouts:
FiiO FD5 on a high purity copper
IMR Red, on silver
Shuoer Tape, high purity copper

My conclusion, the commonality to the IEMs that I've had success with: they're known to more than lean towards accentuating one end of the FR spectrum, be that either bright or dark.  So I would say the x factor is my hearing; it's just not up to the task.  for IEMs that are more neutral, in their tuning.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Anyone tried these cables?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001742192708.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001786868630.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843312645.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042493770.html

The 8 core pure silver cable and the 4 core Single Crystal Copper looks quite good. (that copper cable looks like cable 168 and the silver cable looks like the LitzPS/limpid-pro but almost half the price.)


----------



## Poganin

XINHS is supposedly the OEM for NiceHCK (and probably KBEAR and some others, too), so it's no wonder those cables look similar.
I have some of their other cables and they're well-made. Very helpful seller. They'll likely give you a discount if you say you're from head-fi, too, since @holsen and I, and probably a few others have already bought from them.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Poganin said:


> XINHS is supposedly the OEM for NiceHCK (and probably KBEAR and some others, too), so it's no wonder those cables look similar.
> I have some of their other cables and they're well-made. Very helpful seller. They'll likely give you a discount if you say you're from head-fi, too, since @holsen and I, and probably a few others have already bought from them.


Yeah, I saw someone mention that they are the oem for a lot of other brands. And looking at the cables, it sure looks like it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Alright, I ordered all 4 of them. 

A little bit annoyed when cables don't have a proper name or model number..... 

Maybe I should create my own cable numbers for them like hakuzen's database?


----------



## Poganin

I wonder if your impressions will be as positive as mine. Oh yeah, please let us know how they measure once you get them.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Poganin said:


> I wonder if your impressions will be as positive as mine. Oh yeah, please let us know how they measure once you get them.


I will definitely measure them hehe. Most of them that have any impedance specs stated are claimed to be under 0,2ohms





I sure want it to be true, but last time I bought a cable with a stated impedance spec was on the LitzPS:




And well...it is a big lie since mine measured at 0,8 ohms.


----------



## holsen

RikudouGoku said:


> I will definitely measure them hehe. Most of them that have any impedance specs stated are claimed to be under 0,2ohms
> 
> 
> I sure want it to be true, but last time I bought a cable with a stated impedance spec was on the LitzPS:
> ...


Yeah, there can be a lot of smoke and mirrors in this game.  But so far I've been happy with XinHS


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> I will definitely measure them hehe. Most of them that have any impedance specs stated are claimed to be under 0,2ohms
> 
> 
> I sure want it to be true, but last time I bought a cable with a stated impedance spec was on the LitzPS:
> ...



Are you going with the Graphene?


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> Are you going with the Graphene?


I went with all those 4 cables I linked.


----------



## whirlwind (Feb 26, 2021)

I just bought these cheap 16 core cables for less tangle and being my iems are not overly expensive, I felt they still deserved an upgrade over stock
another plus besides the tangle issue of the thinner cables is the 2.5mm balanced connection for my dap.

My wife just bought a new home for the little guys, as I was storing them in Altoids tins 
they like the extra room....the cables are definitely better than any of my stock cables.


----------



## Poganin

I love the colour matching


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> I went with all those 4 cables I linked.


Ah ok, I didn't scroll up far enough.  I like that 4 core copper.  On the graphene, NiceHCK had a one hour flash sale last weekend on twitter where their 8 strand graphene was about the same price, but it was limited to a very small number of orders.  I don't have much luck with their codes for some reason so I ended up messaging them right after the sale explaining that I tried every code and all had the same error.  A few days later they were nice enough to let me buy one at the promo price so it just shipped.  It will be great to see pics and measurements of each when they arrive.

I need to stop browsing their store...


----------



## Poganin

paulwasabii said:


> Ah ok, I didn't scroll up far enough.  I like that 4 core copper.  On the graphene, NiceHCK had a one hour flash sale last weekend on twitter where their 8 strand graphene was about the same price, but it was limited to a very small number of orders.  I don't have much luck with their codes for some reason so I ended up messaging them right after the sale explaining that I tried every code and all had the same error.  A few days later they were nice enough to let me buy one at the promo price so it just shipped.  It will be great to see pics and measurements of each when they arrive.
> 
> I need to stop browsing their store...


I say, that was awfully nice of them to do. Good business practices, I must say. More vendors on AE should follow their example and be less like a couple I could name >.>


----------



## paulwasabii

Poganin said:


> I say, that was awfully nice of them to do. Good business practices, I must say. More vendors on AE should follow their example and be less like a couple I could name >.>


Yes, usually it is user error on my part, but it would allow me to use the codes on 2 cables, but not one. It would say I have not met the minimum to use the code error.  I couldn't figure it out.

I will pick up a few at XINHS.  Their description says " Please contact us,to negotiate! Cooperation Happy!!!  " I might try that and see if I can get any additional small discount on multiple cables.  This one looks great for a thicker copper: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002037427839.html


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> Yes, usually it is user error on my part, but it would allow me to use the codes on 2 cables, but not one. It would say I have not met the minimum to use the code error.  I couldn't figure it out.
> 
> I will pick up a few at XINHS.  Their description says " Please contact us,to negotiate! Cooperation Happy!!!  " I might try that and see if I can get any additional small discount on multiple cables.  This one looks great for a thicker copper: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002037427839.html


I didnt like that cable color lol. So went with this one instead and because it looks like cable 168.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001786868630.html


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> I didnt like that cable color lol. So went with this one instead and because it looks like cable 168.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001786868630.html



I am not saying I won't buy both, but the darker one says Litz and 6N crystal copper.  Perhaps I reading too much into the marketing sheet which may not be current or correct.  I was assuming it was similar to the **** https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000551532431.html and maybe not as dark as it appears in the pics.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> I am not saying I won't buy both, but the darker one says Litz and 6N crystal copper.  Perhaps I reading too much into the marketing sheet which may not be current or correct.  I was assuming it was similar to the **** https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000551532431.html and maybe not as dark as it appears in the pics.


Well, it be better to get info on as many cables as possible. Easier for others to decide if they want the best measuring one.


----------



## paulwasabii (Feb 26, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, it be better to get info on as many cables as possible. Easier for others to decide if they want the best measuring one.


Right, I bought a different set of 4.  As the description says, if you are buying multiple, message them for a discount.  They were very helpful over chat answering my questions.  One thing I didn't expect is you can choose the 2pin style, recessed or not, they call it IEM or standard. And do ask about cables that look the same but have slightly different prices.  They said same cable, different promotion so ask if in doubt.

Fast orde processing too: "Thank you, I will arrange production and express delivery as soon as possible, and your order will be sent in 11 hours"





In case anyone was after the blue/Grey, message them for the discounted price


----------



## Poganin

paulwasabii said:


> Fast orde processing too: "Thank you, I will arrange production and express delivery as soon as possible, and your order will be sent in 11 hours"


Seriously, this. If more sellers were like this one, then AliExpress would be much more consumer-friendly and enjoy a better opinion around the world.
But I guess for every XINHS there has to be a YYT to even things out, smh.


----------



## holsen

paulwasabii said:


> Right, I bought a different set of 4.  As the description says, if you are buying multiple, message them for a discount.  They were very helpful over chat answering my questions.  One thing I didn't expect is you can choose the 2pin style, recessed or not, they call it IEM or standard. And do ask about cables that look the same but have slightly different prices.  They said same cable, different promotion so ask if in doubt.
> 
> Fast orde processing too: "Thank you, I will arrange production and express delivery as soon as possible, and your order will be sent in 11 hours"


I seriously love these guys.  (This guy)  hes the front end and has a whole production team behind him many north americans and Eurpeans could learn about customer service from this guy.  I've got 4 cable and 2 pigtails from him so far and will get a few more.  The quality has been great, the descriptions have been accurate and the turn-around time has been impressive.


----------



## KarmaPhala

paulwasabii said:


> Yes, usually it is user error on my part, but it would allow me to use the codes on 2 cables, but not one. It would say I have not met the minimum to use the code error.  I couldn't figure it out.
> 
> I will pick up a few at XINHS.  Their description says " Please contact us,to negotiate! Cooperation Happy!!!  " I might try that and see if I can get any additional small discount on multiple cables.  This one looks great for a thicker copper: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002037427839.html


This similar to my cable I bought from banned yy store, quite thick 5N scc 4 braided cable I bought for $38 on 11.11 sales


----------



## paulwasabii

KarmaPhala said:


> This similar to my cable I bought from banned yy store, quite thick 5N scc 4 braided cable I bought for $38 on 11.11 sales


Yes, that yy cable has been in my cart for a while waiting for it to drop again. I saw some pics from folks who had it looks amazing. I'll post pics when it arrives, but pretty sure it is quite close.


----------



## Poganin

holsen said:


> I've got 4 cable and 2 pigtails from him so far


Have you received those pigtails, yet? Pictures, man (or woman)!


----------



## holsen

Poganin said:


> Have you received those pigtails, yet? Pictures, man (or woman)!


Yep, I got them.   Pure silver cable into silver solder on Gold Plated Plugs.


----------



## Poganin

They look good! It's brilliant they made them bespoke for you.


----------



## holsen (Feb 27, 2021)

Poganin said:


> They look good! It's brilliant they made them bespoke for you.


They keep proving they are the real deal.   Oh and BTW yes, it's man, he, him, me!
Olsen, Howard Olsen is the name.


----------



## lgcubana

Did the prices at XinHs get a bump recently ?
I seem to remember the 7N, Single Crystal was just north of $20 USD, last week


----------



## Poganin

You can check price history here: https://www.pricearchive.org/


----------



## scratchmassive

lgcubana said:


> Did the prices at XinHs get a bump recently ?
> I seem to remember the 7N, Single Crystal was just north of $20 USD, last week


I don't see on pricearchive yet but the cables I wishlisted seem about 50% more expensive now 😱


----------



## paulwasabii

scratchmassive said:


> I don't see on pricearchive yet but the cables I wishlisted seem about 50% more expensive now 😱


Something is going on with the prices.  The $48 beige looks to be at full price on yours but I see it lower, but still slightly more than I paid


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> Something is going on with the prices.  The $48 beige looks to be at full price on yours but I see it lower, but still slightly more than I paid


I see the same price as you do.





But I assume that when you ordered it, you used the mobile app? The mobile version gives you a small discount with like everything. (0-1 usd usually...)


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> I see the same price as you do.
> 
> 
> 
> But I assume that when you ordered it, you used the mobile app? The mobile version gives you a small discount with like everything. (0-1 usd usually...)


Yes, I happened to order that beige and I paid $33usd, in my app it is $35 today


----------



## Poganin

Maybe it's caused by currency exchange fluctuations. I checked the graphene cables and they seem to be the same price as a few days ago.


----------



## holsen

lgcubana said:


> Did the prices at XinHs get a bump recently ?
> I seem to remember the 7N, Single Crystal was just north of $20 USD, last week




Try following them on AliExpress.  On my side the prices are still the same.  I think in many stores, there are discounts applied for those who save them as favorite sellers.


----------



## holsen

By the way, I've been using the 4 Core Pure Silver on my 3DTs and the clarity has been fantastic but I rolled over to the 4 Core Graphene from my EDP to the 3DT and it brought a nice noticable weight to the lower end while reatining the details.  It's a really nice cable.


----------



## scratchmassive

It looks like the prices on XINHS cables are almost back down to what I remember them being. Is this what other people are seeing too? Maybe they did this so they can have the "sale 30% off" tag on them?


----------



## dougms3 (Mar 2, 2021)

holsen said:


> By the way, I've been using the 4 Core Pure Silver on my 3DTs and the clarity has been fantastic but I rolled over to the 4 Core Graphene from my EDP to the 3DT and it brought a nice noticable weight to the lower end while reatining the details.  It's a really nice cable.


Thats just the kind of thing I was hoping for with this graphene cable.  I just ordered an 8 core graphene cable from XINHS for my sennheiser 58x he had the factory custom make one. 

I'll post a pic once I receive it.

Owner of the shop is a really cool dude, he's very responsive and offered options for other headphones as well.


----------



## paulwasabii

More Cores, More Sincerity
KBEAR releases a 24 core set named Expansion

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002253388641.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002253483821.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002253768297.html


----------



## JEHL (Mar 4, 2021)

So I tested with an EM266 clamp meter that I borrowed and found that internally it measures 0.5Ω (Appears to lack a calibration function or I haven't found it) and if I measure from source end to IEM end (For lack of a better name) of the Tripowin Zonie I get 0.8Ω on all 4 ends. So I assume this means that it has to be somewhere around the 0.2Ω mark. No greater than 0.3Ω but no lower than 0.2Ω.

Do I wish I had something more accurate? I'd assume this meter is just too inaccurate to reach any conclusion other than the cable's conductivity is at least decent and maybe even on par with most 16 cores out there. On the plus side at least it's repeatable in the sense I'll get the same measurement on the same object every time. So maybe that makes it worth sharing at all.

On a less related note, some other measurements with this device.

Left BL-03: 31.2Ω. Right BL-03: 31Ω. A little less than expected but they are very well matched. Or at least I THINK this is good impedance matching.

I can't stick the prongs onto the plug (Tried for half an hour straight) so I plugged the Zonie onto them and measured impedance at pins.

My Y9 Prime 2019: 38.2Ω. Sony laptop (Don't know exact model): 23.1Ω. 27" Samsung TV (also unknown model): 66.5Ω.

Thankfully BL-03 appears to measure almost ruler flat. Otherwise the signature would most likely completely change with this much output impedance.

I imagine I wanna get an Apple USB-C dongle or something that measures not horrible at least.

Edit: How flexible are the 24 core cables?


----------



## PROblemdetected

Hi folks.

Just received this 4core cable from nicehck
https://a.aliexpress.com/_vs6iPP

Its not bad, but thats not what im looking for.
Im looking the same kbear cable that comes with kbear element, y really like that cable. Anyone tried this one, to compare with?
https://a.aliexpress.com/_vClHVn

Another cable that is really nice, is the one that comes with the shure tape pro, so pretty.


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> So I tested with an EM266 clamp meter that I borrowed and found that internally it measures 0.5Ω (Appears to lack a calibration function or I haven't found it) and if I measure from source end to IEM end (For lack of a better name) of the Tripowin Zonie I get 0.8Ω on all 4 ends. So I assume this means that it has to be somewhere around the 0.2Ω mark. No greater than 0.3Ω but no lower than 0.2Ω.
> 
> Do I wish I had something more accurate? I'd assume this meter is just too inaccurate to reach any conclusion other than the cable's conductivity is at least decent and maybe even on par with most 16 cores out there. On the plus side at least it's repeatable in the sense I'll get the same measurement on the same object every time. So maybe that makes it worth sharing at all.
> 
> ...


31 ohms! Am I reading that right???

Yeah, you definitely need a better multimeter. I use the aneng an8008


----------



## paulwasabii

sakt1moko said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> Just received this 4core cable from nicehck
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_vs6iPP
> ...


The Rhyme is very nice.  I am not sure what you mean by KBEAR Element though.  The Warmth is closer to the LitzOCC https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001972905496.html


----------



## PROblemdetected

paulwasabii said:


> The Rhyme is very nice.  I am not sure what you mean by KBEAR Element though.  The Warmth is closer to the LitzOCC https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001972905496.html


The kbear cable that I was talking about is the one that comes with:

Kbear diamond
https://a.aliexpress.com/_vkXDvX


----------



## paulwasabii

sakt1moko said:


> The kbear cable that I was talking about is the one that comes with:
> 
> Kbear diamond
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_vkXDvX


They are close, Diamond on the left, Rhyme on the right. Maybe @WendyLi will know if it is possible to purchase the Diamond cable separately.


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> 31 ohms! Am I reading that right???
> 
> Yeah, you definitely need a better multimeter. I use the aneng an8008


Do you mean the BL-03? I assume that's within tolerance. 

Im still thinking of reasons for buying my own multimeter however. 

... I do want to make my own IEM, so maybe that's enough reason for one.

I also wonder if getting another an8008 would be the best value due to consistency of you already using that.


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> Do you mean the BL-03? I assume that's within tolerance.
> 
> Im still thinking of reasons for buying my own multimeter however.
> 
> ...


I have never seen a cable that measures that high.... something must be wrong.

yeah, the AN8008 is cheap and having consistency is great.


----------



## dougms3

Looks like drop has a 8 core graphene cable on sale for $75.  Cheapest on aliexpress for 8 core graphene is $119.

https://drop.com/buy/linsoul-nymph-...ontent=1615029152498.063491127068680645343278


----------



## paulwasabii

dougms3 said:


> Looks like drop has a 8 core graphene cable on sale for $75.  Cheapest on aliexpress for 8 core graphene is $119.
> 
> https://drop.com/buy/linsoul-nymph-iem-cable?utm_placement=0&referer=FGVGHR&mode=guest_open&utm_campaign=Automated Daily Promotional 2021-03-06&utm_source=SparkPost&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Daily Promotional&utm_content=1615029152498.063491127068680645343278


Keep in mind if you can wait, the NiceHCK graphene does hit sale prices much lower than $75.  The KBEAR Wide didn't have a big discount on launch but maybe I missed it. To be honest, it is always worth the 5 minutes to ask NiceHCK or KBEAR official stores if there are any promotions on that one or just wait it out for the next sale.


----------



## lycos

Hi everyone,

Im looking for pure copper iem cable under $200. Do you have recommendation?

Backgrou
Iem is 64 Audio u12t
I already have @hakuzen legendary CEMA #175 cable. I love its build quality but found it to be mid recessed and too airy.

I prefer the $27 copper Linsoul HC08 over #175. Copper with large awg seems to be my preference over silver for my HD800s (I ended up with Norne Audiophile Drausk 17.7awg).

Would prefer to stick with CEMA since their build quality is just amazing.


----------



## courierdriver

paulwasabii said:


> Keep in mind if you can wait, the NiceHCK graphene does hit sale prices much lower than $75.  The KBEAR Wide didn't have a big discount on launch but maybe I missed it. To be honest, it is always worth the 5 minutes to ask NiceHCK or KBEAR official stores if there are any promotions on that one or just wait it out for the next sale.


Agreed! While I haven't ever been in contact with the KBEAR store; I have contacted "Jim" at Nicehck in the past and he cut me some extra discounts on a cable (can't remember which one) as well as the original NX7 iem. At the time; it was as simple as sending a message to the store, stating that I was a headfi member (I included my headfi username) and asked if there was a discount available to me better than the advertised price. At the time, I think I got an extra 15% off on each item.
And yes...as @paulwasabii said; Aliexpress has big sales often. Next one coming up is their birthday sale, which starts on March 26 and will probably run for about 3 days. I've found in my past experiences that you can score some really great deals on cables if you wait for those extra special sales dates.


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> I have never seen a cable that measures that high.... something must be wrong.
> 
> yeah, the AN8008 is cheap and having consistency is great.


I still wonder what hakuzen has to say about the choice of multimeters.


----------



## KarmaPhala

dougms3 said:


> Looks like drop has a 8 core graphene cable on sale for $75.  Cheapest on aliexpress for 8 core graphene is $119.
> 
> https://drop.com/buy/linsoul-nymph-iem-cable?utm_placement=0&referer=FGVGHR&mode=guest_open&utm_campaign=Automated Daily Promotional 2021-03-06&utm_source=SparkPost&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Daily Promotional&utm_content=1615029152498.063491127068680645343278


US $39.62  30%OFF | 4 Cores Audio Upgrade Cable Graphene Alloy Silver Plated Wire MMCX 0.78mm 2 Pin Replacement Headphones Cable
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mN0corh

I think this the cheapest graphene cable, it's 4 braided though, you can pm the seller for custom 8 braided


----------



## dougms3

KarmaPhala said:


> US $39.62  30%OFF | 4 Cores Audio Upgrade Cable Graphene Alloy Silver Plated Wire MMCX 0.78mm 2 Pin Replacement Headphones Cable
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mN0corh
> 
> I think this the cheapest graphene cable, it's 4 braided though, you can pm the seller for custom 8 braided


I ordered a custom 8 core graphene cable for my sennheiser 58x from XINHS.  Nice guy to deal with, he priced it at $90, which I felt was fair since the 8 core cables are going for $119.  I'll post pics when I receive it.


----------



## jaker782

lycos said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im looking for pure copper iem cable under $200. Do you have recommendation?
> 
> ...



If sticking with CEMA, I think this is your cable:

US $153.79  9%OFF | Super copper series 4-core thick OCC cable 0.78MM MMCX 4.4MM 2.5MM Headset upgrade cable
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mrhYvHv

I've owned the 4-core version and it is very nice and maintains a nice, thick low end, full mids, with well extended highs.  If you message CEMA, you can likely get this for a bit cheaper.


----------



## goodvibes

JEHL said:


> So I tested with an EM266 clamp meter that I borrowed and found that internally it measures 0.5Ω (Appears to lack a calibration function or I haven't found it) and if I measure from source end to IEM end (For lack of a better name) of the Tripowin Zonie I get 0.8Ω on all 4 ends. So I assume this means that it has to be somewhere around the 0.2Ω mark. No greater than 0.3Ω but no lower than 0.2Ω.
> 
> Do I wish I had something more accurate? I'd assume this meter is just too inaccurate to reach any conclusion other than the cable's conductivity is at least decent and maybe even on par with most 16 cores out there. On the plus side at least it's repeatable in the sense I'll get the same measurement on the same object every time. So maybe that makes it worth sharing at all.
> 
> ...


Hold the leads together without the cable to get an error bassline and subtract that from your measurements.


----------



## MakubexGB

paulwasabii said:


> In case anyone was after the blue/Grey, message them for the discounted price


I'm surprised to see that Drop had this for even cheaper or at least one very similar. The one at Drop (by Linsoul) appears to be a 6 core.

Was sold for $70 + tax & shipping


----------



## paulwasabii

MakubexGB said:


> I'm surprised to see that Drop had this for even cheaper or at least one very similar. The one at Drop (by Linsoul) appears to be a 6 core.
> 
> Was sold for $70 + tax & shipping


I wasn't interested in that one but XINHS offered to drop the price to $55. They may also make a 6 core version if you ask.  It came up earlier on the graphene also, XINHS has a 4 core but will make an 8 core.  I hope someone can gives us an idea of the cost change otherwise I will message them this week.


----------



## lgcubana

As a point of reference (for 8 core, mixed, graphene cables), the best sale price that I’ve seen on the NiceHck DarkJade was $67 USD & during the same sale, there was a $5 off, AE promo.


----------



## IEMusic

I was interested in several XINHS cables, but then the prices jumped up, and have continued to creep up.  As soon as they were recently brought to our attention on this thread, the prices jumped.


----------



## JEHL

goodvibes said:


> Hold the leads together without the cable to get an error bassline and subtract that from your measurements.


0.5Ω is what i get from the leads by themselves. 0.8Ω is what it reads with the Tripowin Zonie between the leads.


----------



## paulwasabii

IEMusic said:


> I was interested in several XINHS cables, but then the prices jumped up, and have continued to creep up.  As soon as they were recently brought to our attention on this thread, the prices jumped.


Before the prices creeped up, I caught him on chat and flat out asked if there was a discount on multiple cables.  As every else has been saying, he seems quite accomodating so I would be nice and ask if he can offer you a better price on your selection of cables.


----------



## lycos

jaker782 said:


> If sticking with CEMA, I think this is your cable:
> 
> US $153.79 9%OFF


Thank you for your recommendation and impression. Do you have any other suggestion from other brands?


----------



## Poganin

Looking at the pricing history on XINHS cables it looks like the price changes every 2-3 weeks. We'll see if after the current increase it will grow again or drop.


----------



## WendyLi

KBEAR Expansion 24 Cores Silver Plated Cable​Links: 
Silver: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002253388641.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.2.46425539rzHsOU
Blue:   https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002253483821.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.6.46425539aDqzzM


----------



## profusion

I ordered a NiceHCK 16 core, but wondering since the signal is passing from my iPhone via apple lighting adapter/cable which does not know how many cores have LOL , is it going to have any difference at all and should I bother for better cables?


----------



## scratchmassive

Looks like many of the cables on the XINHS store are on sale now and down at the prices they were a few weeks ago, at least the ones I was watching.


----------



## RikudouGoku

scratchmassive said:


> Looks like many of the cables on the XINHS store are on sale now and down at the prices they were a few weeks ago, at least the ones I was watching.


Seems there is a sale now and stores usually increase the prices of their products before a sale, then reduce it to give you that sense it is on discount (when it is just the standard price or perhaps 1 usd off lol).


----------



## scratchmassive

RikudouGoku said:


> Seems there is a sale now and stores usually increase the prices of their products before a sale, then reduce it to give you that sense it is on discount (when it is just the standard price or perhaps 1 usd off lol).


While I do understand this trick very well, my brain is screaming "shut up and take my money!"


----------



## RikudouGoku

scratchmassive said:


> While I do understand this trick very well, my brain is screaming "shut up and take my money!"


There is a bigger sale coming at the end of this month. You might save some cash if you wait. 

(but well....patience is our biggest enemy in this hobby lol)


----------



## scratchmassive

RikudouGoku said:


> There is a bigger sale coming at the end of this month. You might save some cash if you wait.
> 
> (but well....patience is our biggest enemy in this hobby lol)


Yoy are the voice of reason which is why I hate you so much... any guess as to how much % discount that sale would bring?


----------



## RikudouGoku (Mar 8, 2021)

scratchmassive said:


> Yoy are the voice of reason which is why I hate you so much... any guess as to how much % discount that sale would bring?


No idea really...

Usually its by using coupon power that you get big discounts with. Like "spend 100 usd, get 20 usd off" coupons, that combined with the sale prices is how you save cash during sales.

EDIT: For example: Best deal I gotten




Oxygen is normally at 270 usd, sale priced dropped down to 195 and with coupons it costs 168 usd. almost 100 usd off.


With cables, I havent seen any drastic reduction like that, so best way is to just buy multiple cables so you save money that way. (that is if you need multiple cables...)


----------



## paulwasabii (Mar 8, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> No idea really...
> 
> Usually its by using coupon power that you get big discounts with. Like "spend 100 usd, get 20 usd off" coupons, that combined with the sale prices is how you save cash during sales.
> 
> ...



YMMV but the sale today has the $3 off $30 at select stores which can be combined with Aliexpress coupons.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> The sale today has the $3 off $30 at select stores which can be combined with Aliexpress coupons.


If you have patience, waiting until the 29th will most likely give you a better deal.


----------



## JEHL (Mar 9, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> There is a bigger sale coming at the end of this month. You might save some cash if you wait.
> 
> (but well....patience is our biggest enemy in this hobby lol)


Somewhat related. Not sure if despite it or because of how broke I am. But almost 1 year later, BLON BL-03 are my only IEM. Tripowin Zonie is my only aftermarket cable and AZLA Sednaearfitlight are my only aftermarket eartips.

Edit: I forgot, technically I have Dekoni Bulletz, but they don't work anymore.


----------



## Vannak

RikudouGoku said:


> If you have patience, waiting until the 29th will most likely give you a better deal.


Thanks!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Vannak said:


> Thanks!


np, you can find the rest of the sale dates here: https://promossale.com/aliexpress-sale-dates-calendar-2021-events/
(the red ones are the bigger sales.)


----------



## paulwasabii (Mar 9, 2021)

NiceHCK DarkJade beauty shots.  Another stunning cable to hold as it is thick and weighty.  On the scale, my KBEAR Rhyme weighs 24g and the DarkJade is 51g.  I am sure the bulk of the difference is the beautifully chromed connectors, but as you can see from the side-by-side pics with the Rhyme, these are meaty cores.  The multimeter reads 0.20-0.17 and subtract 0.1 for the internal resistance on my set.   It comes in a great rectangular case as well.


----------



## lgcubana

paulwasabii said:


> NiceHCK DarkJade beauty shots.  Another stunning cable to hold as it is thick and weighty.  On the scale, my KBEAR Rhyme weighs 24g and the DarkJade is 51g.  I am sure the bulk of the difference is the beautifully chromed connectors, but as you can see from the side-by-side pics with the Rhyme, these are meaty cores.  The multimeter reads 0.20-0.17 and subtract 0.1 for the internal resistance on my set.   It comes in a great rectangular case as well.
> 
> 
> ...


*DarkJade*
Reminds me of the vertical cables, that you would see on a suspension bridge.  

I have two of the DarkJades and currently use neither. The problem is the girth & weight are not a good match for my A-hole left ear.  With most of my collection I use a large foam tip for a good seal, which creates stress on the crease, on the outside of the L ear.  To the point that a heftier cable can become an irritant.  

I just got in the TRN-TA1 and it's on the smaller side; after the burn in, I'll try them with the DarkJade. That would be a hilarious combo: $30 IEM and a (+/-) $65 cable.


----------



## flu_fighter

lgcubana said:


> *DarkJade*
> Reminds me of the vertical cables, that you would see on a suspension bridge.
> 
> I have two of the DarkJades and currently use neither. The problem is the girth & weight are not a good match for my A-hole left ear.  With most of my collection I use a large foam tip for a good seal, which creates stress on the crease, on the outside of the L ear.  To the point that a heftier cable can become an irritant.
> ...


You should get the 4-core version of the Darkjade.


----------



## courierdriver

paulwasabii said:


> NiceHCK DarkJade beauty shots.  Another stunning cable to hold as it is thick and weighty.  On the scale, my KBEAR Rhyme weighs 24g and the DarkJade is 51g.  I am sure the bulk of the difference is the beautifully chromed connectors, but as you can see from the side-by-side pics with the Rhyme, these are meaty cores.  The multimeter reads 0.20-0.17 and subtract 0.1 for the internal resistance on my set.   It comes in a great rectangular case as well.


So, what about the sound? I love the Rhyme and currently have 3 (one each for my ZS10 PRO's, BLON BL03 and BL01)...and another one on the way in standard 0.78 2 pin 2.5mm balanced for my newly acquired Fearless S8P. I also have a Nicehck C16 pure copper 16-core cable (the one that ships in the box, with the Nicehck NX7 PRO and PRO III) also on the way. Is the DarkJade much of an improvement?


----------



## paulwasabii

courierdriver said:


> So, what about the sound? I love the Rhyme and currently have 3 (one each for my ZS10 PRO's, BLON BL03 and BL01)...and another one on the way in standard 0.78 2 pin 2.5mm balanced for my newly acquired Fearless S8P. I also have a Nicehck C16 pure copper 16-core cable (the one that ships in the box, with the Nicehck NX7 PRO and PRO III) also on the way. Is the DarkJade much of an improvement?


Last time I mentioned sound, it caused a tiny disruption in the Force so let me protect the innocent.



Spoiler: Believers only



Just an opinion obviously but my issue on the KBEAR KS1 was the bass just crossed the line.  It is better with DarkJade. A tiny reduction in the level, a bit tighter now is how it comes across.  A bit of shift to the mids. For me, the KS1 feels lighter, not as heavy on the low end now. So I wouldn't say its like the Rhyme for me, closer to Limpid or other SPC for me. 

But realistically, it is an expensive, beautiful cable and is that tainting my opinion? Maybe but this one is harder to justify simply on price. I would have no issues recommending the Rhyme or LitzOCC as they are affordable cable replacements. Do I like the KS1 more with this cable, sure do but not 3-5x more than others cables. Regret buying it a great discount, nope.


----------



## paulwasabii

lgcubana said:


> *DarkJade*
> Reminds me of the vertical cables, that you would see on a suspension bridge.
> 
> I have two of the DarkJades and currently use neither. The problem is the girth & weight are not a good match for my A-hole left ear.  With most of my collection I use a large foam tip for a good seal, which creates stress on the crease, on the outside of the L ear.  To the point that a heftier cable can become an irritant.
> ...


Thanks for the warning and others should really consider that with this cable or others of the thick kind.  I didn't have that issue, but this cable reminds you it is there. It is just heavy enough and with a bit of stiffness that you always feel it.  Even that area in your picture, I was not irritated, but it is a slightly different feel or I was just more aware of the cable.  Thanks for bringing it up as others should consider their sensitivities on this one.


----------



## cappuchino

Has anyone tried this cable? It's being hyped on a certain FB group that it's the best budget cable out there sonic-wise. Around 11 USD.


----------



## lgcubana

cappuchino said:


> Has anyone tried this cable? It's being hyped on a certain FB group that it's the best budget cable out there sonic-wise. Around 11 USD.


I have quite a lot of the balanced, 2.5 mm, NiceHck C16-3, which are more supple and one of the basic 16 core (that you reference).  The basic model is a good replacement for the majority of stock OEM cables, if you're looking to go balanced, 2.5 mm


----------



## cappuchino

lgcubana said:


> I have quite a lot of the balanced, 2.5 mm, NiceHck C16-3, which are more supple and one of the basic 16 core (that you reference).  The basic model is a good replacement for the majority of stock OEM cables, if you're looking to go balanced, 2.5 mm


Thanks a lot! I also saw the C16-3 but it got a bad review with the person. He said that the 16 core HPC was the "best" sounding one out of all the cables he tried. The group's NBBA if you're curious.


----------



## MakubexGB

cappuchino said:


> Thanks a lot! I also saw the C16-3 but it got a bad review with the person. He said that the 16 core HPC was the "best" sounding one out of all the cables he tried. The group's NBBA if you're curious.


That's funny because the C16-3 is also described as HPC (NiceHCK C16-3 16 Cores High Purity Copper). The difference is probably more in the feel. I highly doubt they sound different but that's just my speculation.


----------



## cappuchino

MakubexGB said:


> That's funny because the C16-3 is also described as HPC (NiceHCK C16-3 16 Cores High Purity Copper). The difference is probably more in the feel. I highly doubt they sound different but that's just my speculation.


The main thing I noticed is how these cables are advertised based on color which may affect how we "perceive" sound (though I can't personally confirm the cable effect):

"Earth" colors are copper
"Light/silver" colors are silver


Sometimes, two of the same cable models, with different colors, are advertised differently.


----------



## RikudouGoku

cappuchino said:


> The main thing I noticed is how these cables are advertised based on color which may affect how we "perceive" sound (though I can't personally confirm the cable effect):
> 
> "Earth" colors are copper
> "Light/silver" colors are silver
> ...


Indeed, dont underestimate the placebo power.


----------



## lgcubana

*TRN-TA1, with NiceHck DarkJade*

Well color me surprised.  On my iPad (connected via a 2.5 mm to 3.5 mm converter),  the overall playback becomes fuller and has more breadth.


----------



## paulwasabii

cappuchino said:


> Thanks a lot! I also saw the C16-3 but it got a bad review with the person. He said that the 16 core HPC was the "best" sounding one out of all the cables he tried. The group's NBBA if you're curious.


I have the HPC and it is a very nice affordable 16 core cable. This one is soft and supple as well.  One thing to note is the lack of ear hooks/guides


----------



## paulwasabii

New KZ cables.  First, it was the driver count race, now KZ is upping the core counts

At all the stores, sample links:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002277051071.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002276741213.html


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

paulwasabii said:


> New KZ cables.  First, it was the driver count race, now KZ is upping the core counts
> 
> At all the stores, sample links:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002277051071.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002276741213.html


They need to create cables with balanced out as well. Or they believe that KZs don't sound good with balanced out? 🤔


----------



## bobsi (Mar 12, 2021)

hi guys,
I ordered last half year trn t3 8 core silver cable and handled carefully, transport in box.... some month later ist the blueside connector/cable broken
I like 8 core silver cable with 2,5 with mmcx connector... i have some 4core cable ( nicehck litz/ faaeal), sound is great, there twist a bit at wearing, the weight is a problem...
anyone a recommendation for the better quality cable for my tinihifi  p1 and quedelix? price range max. 40 dollars.. nice to have, silver-chrome look.

some recommendation are very helpful thanks


----------



## courierdriver

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> They need to create cables with balanced out as well. Or they believe that KZs don't sound good with balanced out? 🤔


I agree. Some of KZ'S upgrade cables look very much worth buying; but they only sell them in single ended format. I'm a big believer in how balanced output makes a difference in power and extra headroom/ dynamics. I'd be willing to try some upgrade KZ cables...if only they offered them with a balanced 2.5mm or 4.4 option. Many of KZ'S iems sound better when used with a balanced source (based on my own experience and what others here on headfi have found themselves).


----------



## courierdriver

paulwasabii said:


> I have the HPC and it is a very nice affordable 16 core cable. This one is soft and supple as well.  One thing to note is the lack of ear hooks/guides


I just received my new Nicehck pure copper cable. It's the one that currently ships with the Nicehck NX7 PRO and III. Bought it to try with my Fearless S8P. Not the first time I had this cable. Originally, bought it in 3.5 single ended to connect to the Moondrop KXXS, which I gifted to my son for his 18th birthday. Bought another to use with my original NX7, in 2.5 balanced with the TFZ 2 pin for the correct fit. Now, I'm using on the S8P in 2.5 balanced with a regular 0.78 2 pin.
First off; gotta say I love this inexpensive 16-core pure copper cable. Paid $23 Canadian. It's got a bit of weight to it, but I wouldn't consider it too heavy. The cable is very soft...it hangs and unfurls without any "janky" memory (something I can't say about the twice as expensive ISN AUDIO C16). The connectors and Y-split components are of solid, high-quality.
My biggest issue or con; is that the chin slider is absolutely useless. I'm one who uses the slider on my cables to help achieve the ultimate seal. I'm not singling them out; but I have their 4 core pure silver cable on my TFZ NO.3 as well as the original KBEAR Limpid (which I haven't installed on anything yet)...and NONE of their sliders stay in place. This copper cable is the same, unfortunately.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

courierdriver said:


> I agree. Some of KZ'S upgrade cables look very much worth buying; but they only sell them in single ended format. I'm a big believer in how balanced output makes a difference in power and extra headroom/ dynamics. I'd be willing to try some upgrade KZ cables...if only they offered them with a balanced 2.5mm or 4.4 option. Many of KZ'S iems sound better when used with a balanced source (based on my own experience and what others here on headfi have found themselves).


Totally agree with you. I too feel balanced out brings the true potential of an iem. I usually prefer balanced out whenever I'm using an amp.


----------



## paulwasabii

In addition to the Blon noodle and the Blon swiss cheese IEMs, this cable has also been teased.  Blon SPC?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

paulwasabii said:


> In addition to the Blon noodle and the Blon swiss cheese IEMs, this cable has also been teased.  Blon SPC?


Hope it's cheap enough for BL03 users to upgrade. Highly unlikely but it doesn't cost to hope and dream


----------



## profusion

Hi,

I ordered DQ6 and Tiandirenhe TD06 and I wanted to order some ~10$ cable (8 or 16 core).

Is this good? - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000872903538.html

I see these headphones need a QDC type 2 pin, but most of the cables do have ordinary (not recessed) 2pin? also, they have 0.75 and 0.78, any help what I should get?


----------



## paulwasabii (Mar 16, 2021)

profusion said:


> Hi,
> 
> I ordered DQ6 and Tiandirenhe TD06 and I wanted to order some ~10$ cable (8 or 16 core).
> 
> ...



Yes, for the DQ6, you can use 2 pin 0.78 and NiceHCK may poke fun at you


Seriously, 0.78 2 pin is the general connector to use for other iems (other than your TD08 which is MMCX) QDC is 0.75 and good for other KZ models if you want to preserve that angled, covered connection.

On a related note, I ordered a QZX-A1 set which is similar and the MMCX connector had some resin in the connector.  If you are having issues with the connection, take a close look inside the connector and make sure there is no debris.


----------



## profusion (Mar 16, 2021)

@paulwasabii I dont think my TD will be MMCX ?! - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001266040592.html


----------



## paulwasabii (Mar 16, 2021)

profusion said:


> @paulwasabii I dont think my TD will be MMCX ?! - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001266040592.html


Ah perfect, I did a quick search for TD06 and the MMCX version came up.  So as I said, it is up to you, a QDC cable will give you the angled connection or a straight 2 pin 0.78 can be used on QDC/TFZ/2pin connections.

If you can wait two weeks, there is another big Aliexpress sale period where you may find other cables in your price range.


----------



## profusion

Oh great is there a links to shops that will provide such sales?


----------



## paulwasabii

profusion said:


> Oh great is there a links to shops that will provide such sales?


What will typically happen is a few days before the sale on March 29, you will see sale prices on the listings.  I don't have an example handy, but your cable will be listed at $10 and there will be a box above it with a countdown timer that says the price will be $9.50 during the sale period as an example. In the case of the $10 T1 cable, there may not be much of a discount, I am looking at some other cables just beyond your budget, NiceHCK LitzOCC, KBEAR Warmth, KBEAR Rhyme, NiceHCK C16, etc that may have a discount bringing the price closer to your budget.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> What will typically happen is a few days before the sale on March 29, you will see sale prices on the listings.  I don't have an example handy, but your cable will be listed at $10 and there will be a box above it with a countdown timer that says the price will be $9.50 during the sale period as an example. In the case of the $10 T1 cable, there may not be much of a discount, I am looking at some other cables just beyond your budget, NiceHCK LitzOCC, KBEAR Warmth, KBEAR Rhyme, NiceHCK C16, etc that may have a discount bringing the price closer to your budget.


You will be able to combine those sale prices with coupons. Like "spend y usd, get x usd off".  Although in the cheaper ranges like 0-20 usd, you dont really save that much.


----------



## profusion

Thanks, yes in my case it is not worth waiting since cable 10-12USD will not have much save, and cable above that I'm not keen on spending for DQ6 as of their value.

So any recommendation cable for specifically DQ6  at ~10-12$ range?


----------



## profusion

PS @paulwasabii, I liked this cable look for my DQ6 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001208562098.html

What you mean about QDC angled connection, I like the standard look of the 2pin metal ending more than the QDC, but is this mean that fitting will be less good?


----------



## paulwasabii

profusion said:


> PS @paulwasabii, I liked this cable look for my DQ6 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001208562098.html
> 
> What you mean about QDC angled connection, I like the standard look of the 2pin metal ending more than the QDC, but is this mean that fitting will be less good?



Some people prefer the angle of QDC connector which you can see on the right side.  On the 2 pin, the pins are straight in line.  The QDC connector slips over the pins on the IEM which is another preference.  The fit is good in both cases, just your preferences


----------



## hanf

hey guys, new head-fiers here. i am looking for the aftermarket 0.78 pin 2.5 plug cable. As of right now my choice is between kbear rhyme and tri trough as both cost similarly. Any of you have experience with this cable? I am looking soft, flexible (not stiff, as my cable now is rather stiff) and non-tangly cable.


----------



## paulwasabii

hanf said:


> hey guys, new head-fiers here. i am looking for the aftermarket 0.78 pin 2.5 plug cable. As of right now my choice is between kbear rhyme and tri trough as both cost similarly. Any of you have experience with this cable? I am looking soft, flexible (not stiff, as my cable now is rather stiff) and non-tangly cable.


Personally I like both. I think I might pick the Rhyme as the softer one. Smaller cores with a thinner coating.  Both are good cables.


----------



## profusion

Is this any better than the original apple adapter?

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqDjP1d


----------



## paulwasabii

profusion said:


> Is this any better than the original apple adapter?
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqDjP1d


Looks more durable but the real Apple adapter sound quality is quite good for the price.  There are other sections here where you will get a better answer such as: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/usb-c-to-3-5mm-adapters-dac-lets-find-the-best.908839/page-145


----------



## lgcubana

paulwasabii said:


> Some people prefer the angle of QDC connector which you can see on the right side.  On the 2 pin, the pins are straight in line.  The QDC connector slips over the pins on the IEM which is another preference.  The fit is good in both cases, just your preferences


Your reference image for the QDC termination (I believe) is actually  for the TFZ/NX7 termination.  As the pins for the QDC are much more recessed.  

As you can see in @Slater illustration of the various KZ cables, *the QDC (paragraph C) *


Slater said:


> *I made up a little graphic to show the difference between* the different types of KZ cables*, since a lot of people are confused on this.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to use the image when/where/how you want.*



Another way to identify the TFZ/NX7 from the QDC is to look at the respective IEMS: TFZ/NXT are rectangular, where as the QDC IEMS have  rounded corners.  
another @Slater reference:
*
No, it’s referred to as TFZ or NX7 plug.

QDC is different, and not compatible.

TFZ/NX7:


QDC/Paragraph C:

*


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

What is one of the best cheap IEM cables to buy? Need a 4.4 for my U12t


----------



## RikudouGoku

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> What is one of the best cheap IEM cables to buy? Need a 4.4 for my U12t


Faaeal litz copper, Tri Through or the Kbear Rhyme.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

RikudouGoku said:


> Faaeal litz copper, Tri Through or the Kbear Rhyme.


They are on Aliexpress? Or Hifigo?


----------



## RikudouGoku

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> They are on Aliexpress? Or Hifigo?


aliexpress.


----------



## paulwasabii

*NiceHCK GoldenFall* 4 Core Litz Silver Plated Furukawa Copper Cable. What is special and more costly about GoldenFall, the Furukawa copper. NiceHCK has used it before in the ForX, but it was PCUHD. The GoldenFall just says Furukawa copper. Similar in thickness and plated copper connectors to the DarkJade, but a hair lighter in weight. Resistance is a hair higher, but with my device internal of 0.1, this cable is still in the 0.1 ballpark also.  Overall, another beautiful, on the thick side, high-quality connections, and unique gold/silver color combination.







Spoiler: Believers only



I would buy DarkJade on looks, but GoldenFall on sound.  Where DarkJade took a bit of body from the low end, GoldenFall keeps all the low end and hits you in the middle frequencies.  I think their description is right on this time, "Lower distortion, Better Mid-high Frequency Performance"  By performance, my opinion would be paired to a nice amp like the Aune, the detail retrieval is better, more separation, and better depth in the stage.  I wouldn't even say it added any emphasis to the mids or highs, but it just made the Aune sound better in those characteristics.  Much more focus on the details that did not pop out with DarkJade.



Similar to DarkJade, these are cables to put on your wish list and wait for a big sale.  Their prices fluctuate from well over $100usd to well under $100, so have patience.
Bought mine here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001726807407.html


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> *NiceHCK GoldenFall* 4 Core Litz Silver Plated Furukawa Copper Cable. What is special and more costly about GoldenFall, the Furukawa copper. NiceHCK has used it before in the ForX, but it was PCUHD. The GoldenFall just says Furukawa copper. Similar in thickness and plated copper connectors to the DarkJade, but a hair lighter in weight. Resistance is a hair higher, but with my device internal of 0.1, this cable is still in the 0.1 ballpark also.  Overall, another beautiful, on the thick side, high-quality connections, and unique gold/silver color combination.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I ask why you spend so much on cables when you don't have many iems higher than the 100 usd range? Even if you are a cable believer, you should know that spending more on the iem itself will give you a much bigger improvement in sound.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

paulwasabii said:


> *NiceHCK GoldenFall* 4 Core Litz Silver Plated Furukawa Copper Cable. What is special and more costly about GoldenFall, the Furukawa copper. NiceHCK has used it before in the ForX, but it was PCUHD. The GoldenFall just says Furukawa copper. Similar in thickness and plated copper connectors to the DarkJade, but a hair lighter in weight. Resistance is a hair higher, but with my device internal of 0.1, this cable is still in the 0.1 ballpark also.  Overall, another beautiful, on the thick side, high-quality connections, and unique gold/silver color combination.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a low end cable? 100usd? Wow.. I really want the Dunu Duw 02,but i think that is expensive!


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

RikudouGoku said:


> aliexpress.


Thanks! Want a 4.4 that are cheap but also ergonomic and sturdy. Im not a cable believer🙂 ideally the Dunu Duw02 would be excellent. One cable, two adapters(3,5 and 4,4). Then i will also have the opportunity to trick my amp on LG V40 cause of the 3,5 mm adapter and then plug in cable. But that will cost 79 +25 usd i think. And thats to expensive for just a cable. Hmm. If i just could buy the connectors. I know its possible to buy them or to get the male connector that is on the cable.


----------



## RikudouGoku

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Thanks! Want a 4.4 that are cheap but also ergonomic and sturdy. Im not a cable believer🙂 ideally the Dunu Duw02 would be excellent. One cable, two adapters(3,5 and 4,4). Then i will also have the opportunity to trick my amp on LG V40 cause of the 3,5 mm adapter and then plug in cable. But that will cost 79 +25 usd i think. And thats to expensive for just a cable. Hmm. If i just could buy the connectors. I know its possible to buy them or to get the male connector that is on the cable.


If you want a modular cable. There are cheaper options available:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000859045816.html

I dont have any of those though. So the DUW-02 may still be the cheapest modular cable that is high quality as well.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

RikudouGoku said:


> If you want a modular cable. There are cheaper options available:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000859045816.html
> 
> I dont have any of those though. So the DUW-02 may still be the cheapest modular cable that is high quality as well.


Hmm. Interesting! Whats your favourite cable? Been looking at this:
And this Black and white


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

RikudouGoku said:


> If you want a modular cable. There are cheaper options available:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000859045816.html
> 
> I dont have any of those though. So the DUW-02 may still be the cheapest modular cable that is high quality as well.


Those two to the right. Especially the gold/brown one looked awesome. Do you know anything about the quality? I actually was going to DIY, But its cheaper to buy one of these if the quality is good👍


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> May I ask why you spend so much on cables when you don't have many iems higher than the 100 usd range? Even if you are a cable believer, you should know that spending more on the iem itself will give you a much bigger improvement in sound.


Ah great point.  A couple weeks ago, I briefly mentioned this "crazy" flash twitter sale NiceHCK had one weekend morning.  GoldenFall cost me less than the XINHS graphene cable.

No doubt I still spent too much on cables in general, but it was an opportunity to grab two cables at a "reasonable" price.


----------



## paulwasabii

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Is this a low end cable? 100usd? Wow.. I really want the Dunu Duw 02,but i think that is expensive!


One common phrase around here is wait for the Aliexpress bg sales.  Even if you look at the NiceHCK C24-2 which sells for $46usd today, the people who bought it when it launched with promo codes, paid $24usd.  **** 4 core 5N crystal copper cable is $60usd today, last week it was $27usd.  

I do apologize, GoldenFall and DarkJade are pushing the boundary or crossed the line of low end or cheap if you look at the listing on a random day.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

What  boundaries are they pushing?


----------



## RikudouGoku

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> What  boundaries are they pushing?


The price?


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

RikudouGoku said:


> The price?


Yeah, cause it cant be performance?


----------



## RikudouGoku

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Yeah, cause it cant be performance?


Not likely when the faaeal cable measures very low already. Build quality of them arent bad either.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

RikudouGoku said:


> Not likely when the faaeal cable measures very low already. Build quality of them arent bad either.


Ahh, the boundary comment wasnt to you, But to the other guy🤦‍♂️🙈😃 I really like the brown goldish NICEHCK 8core i linked to you. Have u tried that one or know anything about it?


----------



## RikudouGoku

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Ahh, the boundary comment wasnt to you, But to the other guy🤦‍♂️🙈😃 I really like the brown goldish NICEHCK 8core i linked to you. Have u tried that one or know anything about it?


This one?




Not going to pay that much for a cable anymore. So no comment from me unless they actually send it to me but that wont happen lol.


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> Not going to pay that much for a cable anymore. So no comment from me unless they actually send it to me but that wont happen lol.



I think he meant this one:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001208562098.html


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> I think he meant this one:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001208562098.html


oh, no comment on that one as well. I dont have much faith in cables more than 4-cores at such low price.

Based on my previous experience with 8-core jcally cables from like 2-3 years ago.


----------



## bobsi (Mar 21, 2021)

bobsi said:


> hi guys,
> I ordered last half year trn t3 8 core silver cable and handled carefully, transport in box.... some month later ist the blueside connector/cable broken
> I like 8 core silver cable with 2,5 with mmcx connector... i have some 4core cable ( nicehck litz/ faaeal), sound is great, there twist a bit at wearing, the weight is a problem...
> anyone a recommendation for the better quality cable for my tinihifi  p1 and quedelix? price range max. 40 dollars.. nice to have, silver-chrome look.
> ...


no one has a recommendation?
I ordered this...
and price with lot of discounts (coupons) is 23,- € that is cheap and hope this is a original....

im looking for a second and another brand, anyone has a recommendation?
and many thank for the next recommendation


----------



## RikudouGoku

bobsi said:


> no one has a recommendation?
> I ordered this...
> and price with lot of discounts (coupons) is 23,- € that is cheap and hope this is a original....
> 
> ...


If you really need another 8 core cable the only rec I got is the Kbear Rhyme.

Otherwise the 4 core cables, faaeal litz copper and tri through are also my default recs.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

RikudouGoku said:


> If you really need another 8 core cable the only rec I got is the Kbear Rhyme.
> 
> Otherwise the 4 core cables, faaeal litz copper and tri through are also my default recs.


What is actually the difference using 4 Vs 8 core? Why do you mean 4 is better? 🙂


----------



## RikudouGoku

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> What is actually the difference using 4 Vs 8 core? Why do you mean 4 is better? 🙂


I believe that when you are buying budget cables, it is better to go for the 4-core cables since those are higher in quality with each core. Since you are using a lot more wires for 8-core, you could say that 8 core is quantity over quality.

But for cables like the litzps/limpid that got an 8-core "pro" version, that 8-core version should be better as using more cores (same wire) will lower the overall impedance.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

RikudouGoku said:


> I believe that when you are buying budget cables, it is better to go for the 4-core cables since those are higher in quality with each core. Since you are using a lot more wires for 8-core, you could say that 8 core is quantity over quality.
> 
> But for cables like the litzps/limpid that got an 8-core "pro" version, that 8-core version should be better as using more cores (same wire) will lower the overall impedance.


How do i know if a cheap cable is good quality? Is it good if its Litz? How do i recognize a good cable?


----------



## RikudouGoku

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> How do i know if a cheap cable is good quality? Is it good if its Litz? How do i recognize a good cable?


Build quality and measurements are the way I go about it. 

Litz is a good marketing term, but I honestly havent seen the benefits on litz and non-litz cables in measurements so...


----------



## RikudouGoku

Also, I dont really trust that 8-cores (and higher) have all the cores soldered for such a low price.

Anyone remember the TRN scam?

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-143#post-15087398
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-114#post-15004676
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-113#post-15003257
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-113#post-15003226
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-113#post-15003172
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-110#post-15000891


----------



## vanhalen26

I need a balanced 4.4mm cable for my U12t.  Not a believer in overkill in cables, I just believe you need good quality.  I’ll need .78 mm 2 pin with a bit of a soft/pliable ear hook like the current ones I have (see pic).  I assume it’s 2 pin and not TFZ, correct me if I’m wrong.

Any recommendations for a good quality cable to order?  The stock cable length of around 130cm/50” seems perfect for me.  Am I better off ordering on the anniversary sale that’s been mentioned in about a weeks time?  Thanks for the help.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

vanhalen26 said:


> I need a balanced 4.4mm cable for my U12t.  Not a believer in overkill in cables, I just believe you need good quality.  I’ll need .78 mm 2 pin with a bit of a soft/pliable ear hook like the current ones I have (see pic).  I assume it’s 2 pin and not TFZ, correct me if I’m wrong.
> 
> Any recommendations for a good quality cable to order?  The stock cable length of around 130cm/50” seems perfect for me.  Am I better off ordering on the anniversary sale that’s been mentioned in about a weeks time?  Thanks for the help.


Im exactly in the same boat as you! Also need a 4.4 for my U12T(the Khadas Tone 2Pro ive ordered has 4.4).


----------



## chef8489

Guys please show me your blue cables. I'll be replacing both my mmcx and my 2 pin cables when I decide which player I'm keeping. My m11 has 4.4 and the se100 are 2.5.


----------



## IEMusic (Mar 21, 2021)

vanhalen26 said:


> I need a balanced 4.4mm cable for my U12t.  Not a believer in overkill in cables, I just believe you need good quality.  I’ll need .78 mm 2 pin with a bit of a soft/pliable ear hook like the current ones I have (see pic).  I assume it’s 2 pin and not TFZ, correct me if I’m wrong.
> 
> Any recommendations for a good quality cable to order?  The stock cable length of around 130cm/50” seems perfect for me.  Am I better off ordering on the anniversary sale that’s been mentioned in about a weeks time?  Thanks for the help.





W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Im exactly in the same boat as you! Also need a 4.4 for my U12T(the Khadas Tone 2Pro ive ordered has 4.4).



There are many really great, relatively inexpensive cables to choose from.   I would wait for the next AliExpress sale.

Some of the more popular cables include:
Pure copper:
- Faaeal copper cable
- KBEAR Rhyme
- NiceHCK Litz OCC
- Yy UPOCC cable, https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001085882852.html
- NiceHCK, KBEAR, or XINHS UPOCC cables, with the black nylon covering

SPC:
- Tri Through
- Yy SPC cable, https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32859420843.html
- NiceHCK, KBEAR, or XINHS silver plated single crystal copper cables, with the black nylon covering

Pure silver:
- KBEAR Limpid Pro or NiceHCK LitzPS Pro silver cables
- XINHS silver cable, https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042493770.html

These are a few ideas, from good quality bargain cables to really high quality budget cables.  I think most of these are available with all 4 types of connectors, and all of them are available with 3.5mm SE, 2.5mm balanced, and 4.4mm balanced.  You will need standard 2 pin connectors for the U12t.


----------



## vanhalen26

That’s great.  Thank you.




IEMusic said:


> There are many really great, relatively inexpensive cables to choose from.   I would wait for the next AliExpress sale.
> 
> Some of the more popular cables include:
> Pure copper:
> ...


----------



## chef8489

Linsoul Tripowin Zonie 16 Core Silver Plated Cable with my es60. It's a mmcx and 2.5mm. Really want to replace with a blue cable once I decide on player.


----------



## seanwee

RikudouGoku said:


> Also, I dont really trust that 8-cores (and higher) have all the cores soldered for such a low price.
> 
> Anyone remember the TRN scam?
> 
> ...


All 8 core cables from TRN are scams then (ie TRN T3)?


----------



## slex

chef8489 said:


> Guys please show me your blue cables. I'll be replacing both my mmcx and my 2 pin cables when I decide which player I'm keeping. My m11 has 4.4 and the se100 are 2.5.


----------



## chef8489

slex said:


>


Those look pretty amazing. What cables are they?


----------



## slex

chef8489 said:


> Those look pretty amazing. What cables are they?


I bought from Shopee online but it's from China anyway. Could not find in in Aliexpress too. Another cable below with Gold Copper & Silver mixed. Both are hand knitted ( on description ).


----------



## chef8489

slex said:


> I bought from Shopee online but it's from China anyway. Could not find in in Aliexpress too. Another cable below with Gold Copper & Silver mixed. Both are hand knitted ( on description ).


That's a shame. Out of all the ones I have seen so far that's my fav. I need to find in 2 pin and mmcx 2.5.


----------



## RikudouGoku

seanwee said:


> All 8 core cables from TRN are scams then (ie TRN T3)?


Might be or not. Only way to confirm it is by opening it which will destroy the cable.

TRN´s QC alone is enough for me to stay away from them...


----------



## superuser1

@RikudouGoku Why dont you try a cable from Satin Audio ... say the Chimera II and tell us if the premium price is really worth it or not (if your patreon allows you to)
​


----------



## slex

chef8489 said:


> That's a shame. Out of all the ones I have seen so far that's my fav. I need to find in 2 pin and mmcx 2.5.


I manage to get info on Aliexpress, search under Jietu Audio Store.


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> @RikudouGoku Why dont you try a cable from Satin Audio ... say the Chimera II and tell us if the premium price is really worth it or not (if your patreon allows you to)
> ​


I have like... 1 patreon that gives me 1 dollar each month. Yeah not happening. 

I might try some more xinhs cables during the sale though.


----------



## paulwasabii

chef8489 said:


> Guys please show me your blue cables. I'll be replacing both my mmcx and my 2 pin cables when I decide which player I'm keeping. My m11 has 4.4 and the se100 are 2.5.


Purple work?


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> Purple work?


Wow, I dont think I have seen that one before. Which cable is that?


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> Wow, I dont think I have seen that one before. Which cable is that?


That is the XINHS purple..I assumed it was on your list for the sale   
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747129492.html

It wasn't in my cart either but his description says "Please contact us,to negotiate! Cooperation Happy!!! "  After some negotiation, it ended up there as a very discounted item.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> That is the XINHS purple..I assumed it was on your list for the sale
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747129492.html
> 
> It wasn't in my cart either but his description says "Please contact us,to negotiate! Cooperation Happy!!! "  After some negotiation, it ended up there as a very discounted item.


I might get it then....I have this one in my cart: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747415190.html

And I also asked them to make a custom cable with their pure silver + single crystal copper cable as a hybrid cable. They will send me pictures on it tomorrow and the price is 30 usd. If it works then thats the cheapest real hybrid cable out there. (we got copper + spc hybrids like cable 196, but I want pure silver instead of spc.)


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> I might get it then....I have this one in my cart: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747415190.html
> 
> And I also asked them to make a custom cable with their pure silver + single crystal copper cable as a hybrid cable. They will send me pictures on it tomorrow and the price is 30 usd. If it works then thats the cheapest real hybrid cable out there. (we got copper + spc hybrids like cable 196, but I want pure silver instead of spc.)



Can you post a picture if you get it?  I literally asked about doing the same thing and I think my language was not clear in translation.  I figured I would revisit the topic next week, order something on promotion and something custom.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> Can you post a picture if you get it?  I literally asked about doing the same thing and I think my language was not clear in translation.  I figured I would revisit the topic next week, order something on promotion and something custom.


Yes I will when I get the pictures. 

I sent them these pictures as well, so that might have helped getting the point across. 










(cable 175)


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

paulwasabii said:


> Can you post a picture if you get it?  I literally asked about doing the same thing and I think my language was not clear in translation.  I figured I would revisit the topic next week, order something on promotion and something custom.


Whne is the sale? And do you own several XINHS cables?


----------



## RikudouGoku

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Whne is the sale? And do you own several XINHS cables?


On the 29th.

Source: https://promossale.com/aliexpress-sale-dates-calendar-2021-events/


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> On the 29th.
> 
> Source: https://promossale.com/aliexpress-sale-dates-calendar-2021-events/


I also see references to 3-28 so keep an eye out a day earlier.

I posted the purple cable earlier, which is XINHS and this is their beige sleeved cable
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001738129525.html

Without getting into the very expensive section, I think this is the thickest core at 1.8mm.  Is it the same material as their black version for $10usd more? I am not sure but worth asking if you are interested in this style.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> I also see references to 3-28 so keep an eye out a day earlier.
> 
> I posted the purple cable earlier, which is XINHS and this is their beige sleeved cable
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001738129525.html
> ...


The different date is probably because of time-zones. We get the exact time when we get closer (there will be timer counting down to the sale in the app).


Not a fan of beige color, I prefer silver. But it looks decent anyway.


Still waiting for my last order from them...gotta love it when free shipping takes a month to get here...


----------



## paulwasabii (Mar 22, 2021)

Gunmetal is good for me and this one is pricey just to have the color.  The YY cable that came out with the Blon BL05 is similar color just thin.  Always thought about a nicer/thicker one so here it is.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001742149417.html


----------



## chef8489

paulwasabii said:


> Purple work?


This is a good looking purple cable as well.


----------



## saldsald

Interesting! I happen to have just bought several cables from XINHS. Talked to the guy and realised it is a new store and they have been doing OEM cables for a long time. Will share my thoughts on these cables later.


----------



## paulwasabii

saldsald said:


> Interesting! I happen to have just bought several cables from XINHS. Talked to the guy and realised it is a new store and they have been doing OEM cables for a long time. Will share my thoughts on these cables later.


Perfect. I bought a few, @RikudouGoku bought some. Hopefully we find a few gems.

I asked about a cable similar to the Faaeal and this is it: 
US $12.09  22%OFF | 4 CORE Alloy copper upgrade cable 2pin/MMCX/QDC/TFZ with 2.5/3.5/4.4 Connector for TRN V90 BA5 V80 T2 C10 C16 ZS10 AS10 KS2
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMmzzO3

Faaeal with qdc/tfz is interesting.


----------



## saldsald (Mar 22, 2021)

paulwasabii said:


> Perfect. I bought a few, @RikudouGoku bought some. Hopefully we find a few gems.
> 
> I asked about a cable similar to the Faaeal and this is it:
> US $12.09  22%OFF | 4 CORE Alloy copper upgrade cable 2pin/MMCX/QDC/TFZ with 2.5/3.5/4.4 Connector for TRN V90 BA5 V80 T2 C10 C16 ZS10 AS10 KS2
> ...


I noticed this cable too as I was comparing their cables with some branded cables. But I think this is not the same as the FAAEAL copper litz.
I bought the Yin-yoo (censored brand name) 8 core copper the other day and I am quite impressed:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

This one I am certain it has the same core cable as the FAAEAL.


I bought these:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001797472128.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.41.5b0d4cbb5YR2mh
Gold plated copper - interesting for me as I have silver-plated-copper-gold-plated copper mix and also silver-plated-copper-gold-plated-copper-copper mix

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002036919544.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.17.5b0d4cbb5YR2mh
This one is silver-plated copper - I asked the seller they actually listed several cables with the same spec but different price there, they also have one with black skin

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002091739835.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.27.5b0d4cbb5YR2mh
This one I think is copper only - should be quite interesting - the colour combination is too ugly and luckily the seller told me I can customize my own colour combo and of coz I order all black.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001796996285.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.31.5b0d4cbb5YR2mh
And I think I will be getting this one. Read somewhere this one is quite expensive elsewhere and they give spacious sounds with smoothed top-end.


----------



## bobsi (Mar 23, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> If you really need another 8 core cable the only rec I got is the Kbear Rhyme.
> 
> Otherwise the 4 core cables, faaeal litz copper and tri through are also my default recs.


thanks,  I try kbear....
i have a lot of 4 core cable litz.... thanks
I need 8core for cycling


----------



## chef8489

So is there a reason you choose 4,8,16 or more cores?


----------



## saldsald (Mar 23, 2021)

bobsi said:


> thanks,  I try kbear....
> i have a lot of 4 core cable litz.... thanks
> I need 8core for cycling


This is a very thin 8 core, it is more like a 4.




8
16
8
4
8


----------



## whirlwind

Are the ear hooks necessary on a 16 core cable....will the cable stay in place and be comfy with a heavier cable like 16 core ?


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> Can you post a picture if you get it?  I literally asked about doing the same thing and I think my language was not clear in translation.  I figured I would revisit the topic next week, order something on promotion and something custom.





-887104826807269652768×768 70.6 KB




-88710542780634154768×768 73.3 KB




-888549827291746700768×768 64.3 KB


Epic, looks like the birth of a new cable rec (hopefully it measures as good as it looks).


----------



## jaker782

IEMusic said:


> There are many really great, relatively inexpensive cables to choose from.   I would wait for the next AliExpress sale.
> 
> Some of the more popular cables include:
> Pure copper:
> ...


How is the microphonics and stiffness of the NiceHCK, KBEAR, or XINHS cables with the black nylon covering?  I really like the aesthetics of them, but they would be deal breakers for me if they are not soft and cable noise is noticeable.


----------



## Jcor

RikudouGoku said:


> -887104826807269652768×768 70.6 KB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a 4 or 8 core cable? It looks great 👍


----------



## jaker782

Another question... what is the general consensus on these graphene cables that are popping up?  Are they similar in tonality to SPC cables?  I do like the aesthetics of them, so was wondering how they sound...


----------



## RikudouGoku

Jcor said:


> Is that a 4 or 8 core cable? It looks great 👍


8 core. Looks great indeed.

I ordered it + 8 core purple cable + 4 core "faaeal" copper + 8 core copper/spc and also got the same hybrid cable but in 4 cores as a gift. 

1 month and I already ordered like 10 cables from them.   
Wallet is drying out before the sale even starts lol. 


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747129492.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747415190.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001874696470.html


They will sell the cable to the public as well, so my custom cable is turning into a normal cable. They were quite happy about getting a new product.


----------



## Jcor

RikudouGoku said:


> 8 core. Looks great indeed.
> 
> I ordered it + 8 core purple cable + 4 core "faaeal" copper + 8 core copper/spc and also got the same hybrid cable but in 4 cores as a gift.
> 
> ...


I don't need anymore cables but I'm seriously tempted to order a hybrid like that. You should ask for royalties for any they sell!


----------



## saldsald

jaker782 said:


> Another question... what is the general consensus on these graphene cables that are popping up?  Are they similar in tonality to SPC cables?  I do like the aesthetics of them, so was wondering how they sound...


I had the 8 core graphene but didn't like the sound and sold mine. The sound is kind of rush to my ears. You may call it energetic but just not my cup of tea.


----------



## RikudouGoku

They made some other hybrid cables with other copper cables. Which one do you prefer?

I like the one on the left the most.


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> -887104826807269652768×768 70.6 KB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, stunning. I will buy that.  I like those connectors better too, from the cables I received, those are a bit heavier than the carbon fiber-ish which I think are aluminum.   I am also debating a right angle 2.5mm.

So that is pure silver and did he say which copper?  Looks like he matched the size well and the brighter copper looks better with silver.  The darker copper will look closer the Rhyme though.  Tough choice but thank you for the pics, ruined my productivity for the day.


----------



## Jcor

RikudouGoku said:


> They made some other hybrid cables with other copper cables. Which one do you prefer?
> 
> I like the one on the left the most.


The one on the right kind of reminds me of the KBear rhyme. I think I prefer the look of the one on the left as well.


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> They made some other hybrid cables with other copper cables. Which one do you prefer?
> 
> I like the one on the left the most.


He should list all 3 and I would eventually buy one of each.


----------



## paulwasabii

Last one, this is the XINHS 4 strand single crystal copper LITZ on the left and NiceHCK LitzOCC on the right.  I am a fan of LitzOCC and just wanted a thicker version. This one is close and affordable like the LitzOCC.  The color is a slightly lighter shade of copper though.  And hard to see in the picture, I had XINHS use the recessed 2 pin connector which is also a small difference from LitzOCC.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002037427839.html


----------



## Q Mass

Does anyone know of a 16 core cable (2 pin 0.78) with a 4.4mm ANGLED jack?
I have several 16 core NiceHCK cables, and a KBEAR one, and I love how easy to handle they are, but I'm not fond of the straight jacks.
I'd order a custom, but I haven't seen anyone who's posted a (sub $50) custom cable with a 90' jack. No-one seems to offer them as an option (I'd have them on every cable if I could!) and they're harder to find than hen's teeth.

Are 8 core cables as 'drapey' and loose feeling as 16 cores generally? (although I confess I haven't even seen 8 core cables with 90' 4.4mm)


----------



## paulwasabii (Mar 23, 2021)

saldsald said:


> I noticed this cable too as I was comparing their cables with some branded cables. But I think this is not the same as the FAAEAL copper litz.
> I bought the Yin-yoo (censored brand name) 8 core copper the other day and I am quite impressed:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> ...



Yes, I purchased that YY cable when it hit its price low point, ~$18usd.  Here are my measurements and my internal resistance is 0.1 so knock it off the displayed values.  Basically both cables hover around the same values 0.26-0.28.


----------



## paulwasabii

Q Mass said:


> Does anyone know of a 16 core cable (2 pin 0.78) with a 4.4mm ANGLED jack?
> I have several 16 core NiceHCK cables, and a KBEAR one, and I love how easy to handle they are, but I'm not fond of the straight jacks.
> I'd order a custom, but I haven't seen anyone who's posted a (sub $50) custom cable with a 90' jack. No-one seems to offer them as an option (I'd have them on every cable if I could!) and they're harder to find than hen's teeth.
> 
> Are 8 core cables as 'drapey' and loose feeling as 16 cores generally? (although I confess I haven't even seen 8 core cables with 90' 4.4mm)


I know XINHS has angled jacks, but not sure on 4.4.  I would find a NiceHCK or KBEAR cable that is of interest to you and ask if they have something similar and an angled 4.4.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> Wow, stunning. I will buy that.  I like those connectors better too, from the cables I received, those are a bit heavier than the carbon fiber-ish which I think are aluminum.   I am also debating a right angle 2.5mm.
> 
> So that is pure silver and did he say which copper?  Looks like he matched the size well and the brighter copper looks better with silver.  The darker copper will look closer the Rhyme though.  Tough choice but thank you for the pics, ruined my productivity for the day.


I gave him the link to his pure silver cable and this copper cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001786868630.html
So I assume it is with that one. 



paulwasabii said:


> He should list all 3 and I would eventually buy one of each.


I will ask him to list all 3 for sale.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Mar 23, 2021)

Got info on the price for the hybrid cable, they will sell all 3 versions (different copper).

4 core = 23 usd

8 core = 30 usd


Silver cable used: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042493770.html

copper cable used:
1. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002037135050.html
2. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001738526239.html
3. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001786868630.html


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

chef8489 said:


> This is a good looking purple cable as well.


Can u send me a link on this cable?


----------



## KarmaPhala

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Can u send me a link on this cable?



US $22.75  28%OFF | 24 Core Silver Plated Copper Earphone Cable MMCX/0.78mm 2 Pin/QDC/TFZ With Round Ears Headphone Upgrade Cable
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mN5JhMJ


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> Got info on the price for the hybrid cable, they will sell all 3 versions (different copper).
> 
> 4 core = 23 usd
> 
> ...



Awesome, thank you.  I have my eye on the other alloy cable:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002037557491.html

Similar to https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32956146430.html

I might ask if it is possible to use that which will bump the price up quite a bit.  I am waiting to see if that cable drops at all during the sale.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> Awesome, thank you.  I have my eye on the other alloy cable:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002037557491.html
> 
> Similar to https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32956146430.html
> ...


Looks pretty good. A bit too expensive when we got the faaeal when it comes to copper cables though.

It seems like you have a lot of freedom when you buy cables from them. 

Which makes me wonder...




if they combine their pure silver cable with that black cable, will it look good?


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks pretty good. A bit too expensive when we got the faaeal when it comes to copper cables though.
> 
> It seems like you have a lot of freedom when you buy cables from them.
> 
> ...



I have my eye on the black one, but they have 3 listed.  I will admit that I like the feel of my beige from them.  Compared to the nearly bare wire 4 cores which are on the stiff side, the sleeved is a nice change.  Thick but not stiff.  Still not like the 16 cores, but closer to rope-ish.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> I have my eye on the black one, but they have 3 listed.  I will admit that I like the feel of my beige from them.  Compared to the nearly bare wire 4 cores which are on the stiff side, the sleeved is a nice change.  Thick but not stiff.  Still not like the 16 cores, but closer to rope-ish.


I do not trust any 16 core cables at all. 


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-143#post-15087398

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-114#post-15004676

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-113#post-15003257

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-113#post-15003226

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-113#post-15003172

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-110#post-15000891


----------



## Q Mass

RikudouGoku said:


> I do not trust any 16 core cables at all.
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-143#post-15087398
> ...


Personally I don't really care if all 16 wires in a cable are soldered. As long as it sounds good, is durable and has the physical properties I'm looking for, why would I?
Looks are secondary to function for me too, but the (cheap as chips) 16 core NiceHCK and KBEAR cables I own sound fine to me, and the way they drape in a very loose manner makes them easier to handle than all the other cables I own, and less noisy when rubbing on clothing/zips etc.
The feel, handling and convenience of these cables are great.
I used to favour Linum cables, as they came the closest to feeling like no cable at all, and they have very minimal 'microphonics', but I've now had two sets that have done a weird thing where the insulation has come away from the wire at the plugs as though the wire has shrunk (or the insulation has inexplicably lengthened), so I moved on to cheaper options.
I confess I only tried 16 core cables to see what the other end of the thickness spectrum from Linum was like, but since then I've stuck to them due to the 'loose' feel etc.

I've yet to find cables with less 'cores' that perform as well in these regards, but I haven't spent anywhere NEAR as much as some here on cables, so I'm certainly willing to be educated by those with more experience.
Are there cables of 4 or 8 core with the loose/slinky behaviour that the 16's have?

BTW, your very first link seems to suggest that @Slater DID find at least one 16 core that was genuine, or am I misinterpreting his post?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Q Mass said:


> Personally I don't really care if all 16 wires in a cable are soldered. As long as it sounds good, is durable and has the physical properties I'm looking for, why would I?
> Looks are secondary to function for me too, but the (cheap as chips) 16 core NiceHCK and KBEAR cables I own sound fine to me, and the way they drape in a very loose manner makes them easier to handle than all the other cables I own, and less noisy when rubbing on clothing/zips etc.
> The feel, handling and convenience of these cables are great.
> I used to favour Linum cables, as they came the closest to feeling like no cable at all, and they have very minimal 'microphonics', but I've now had two sets that have done a weird thing where the insulation has come away from the wire at the plugs as though the wire has shrunk (or the insulation has inexplicably lengthened), so I moved on to cheaper options.
> ...


Yes, slater did find one real 16 core. Its just that with 16 cores, it is very likely for them to have cheated on it by not soldering all cores since it is so hard to do.

My problem with that has to do with ethics. If I am paying for a 16 core cable, I am expecting to get that. Not half soldered....


----------



## Q Mass

RikudouGoku said:


> Yes, slater did find one real 16 core. Its just that with 16 cores, it is very likely for them to have cheated on it by not soldering all cores since it is so hard to do.
> 
> My problem with that has to do with ethics. If I am paying for a 16 core cable, I am expecting to get that. Not half soldered....


Hey, they're listed as 16 core, not all soldered 16 core!
All joking aside though, I agree re' ethics, but for me the benefits of 16 cores might not require them all to be soldered, I have no idea if mine are or not, but they perform fine.


----------



## paulwasabii (Mar 23, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Yes, slater did find one real 16 core. Its just that with 16 cores, it is very likely for them to have cheated on it by not soldering all cores since it is so hard to do.
> 
> My problem with that has to do with ethics. If I am paying for a 16 core cable, I am expecting to get that. Not half soldered....



Right, I do not buy 16 cores now for that reason, just 24 cores going forward.  Just kidding.  With those 16 core NiceHCK and TRN cables, they had quite a soft feel that many people liked and still do.  Maybe half the cores were taped together, but the cable felt good.

I am tempted to ask for an eight-core FAAEAL though.  If it would be less than double the 4 core.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> Right, I do not buy 16 cores now for that reason, just 24 cores going forward.  Just kidding.  With those 16 core NiceHCK and TRN cables, they had quite a soft feel that many people liked and still do.  Maybe half the cores were taped together, but the cable felt good.


You can probably achieve something similar with 8 Core cables. Not sure if you can get that with 4 core cables though.


----------



## saldsald (Mar 23, 2021)

paulwasabii said:


> Yes, I purchased that YY cable when it hit its price low point, ~$18usd.  Here are my measurements and my internal resistance is 0.1 so knock it off the displayed values.  Basically both cables hover around the same values 0.26-0.28.


I think the signal from a music player (source) should be considered AC. To my understanding you can't simply measure the resistance of a cable with a multimeter since that will be the DC impedance and audio cables are signal cables not electrical. Also, I am uncertain that it is easy to tell the sound quality of a cable just base on the resistance.


----------



## IEMusic

jaker782 said:


> How is the microphonics and stiffness of the NiceHCK, KBEAR, or XINHS cables with the black nylon covering?  I really like the aesthetics of them, but they would be deal breakers for me if they are not soft and cable noise is noticeable.


The stiffness of the 4 core black nylon cables is not bad, and it drapes quite well.  The 2 core variants, like the BLOCC/BROCC, are quite stiff, and can be bothersome at times, especially around the ear hooks.   Unfortunately, the nylon covering is quite noisy.


----------



## Q Mass

IEMusic said:


> The stiffness of the 4 core black nylon cables is not bad, and it drapes quite well.  The 2 core variants, like the BLOCC/BROCC, are quite stiff, and can be bothersome at times, especially around the ear hooks.   Unfortunately, the nylon covering is quite noisy.


I too wondered these things.
Good to know, thanks.


----------



## courierdriver

RikudouGoku said:


> Also, I dont really trust that 8-cores (and higher) have all the cores soldered for such a low price.
> 
> Anyone remember the TRN scam?
> 
> ...


Yup...I do remember scam...which why I don't buy TRN cables.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

RikudouGoku said:


> I do not trust any 16 core cables at all.
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-143#post-15087398
> ...


Wow. Even if im not a cable believer at all, this was an depressive read! Even in cables manufacturers take shortcuts. 

For me, a cable is about signal and conductivity. With your argument about 8 & 16core cables, i think i also will only concentrate on a 4 core 4.4mm cable! 🙂 

I really want a multiplug/modular one, but its a little expensive brand new (ends up with 99 usd with 3.5 4.4 mm)


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002350509830.html

Hybrid cable is up for sale.


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002350509830.html
> 
> Hybrid cable is up for sale.



Wow, thank you for hashing this out with them.  I am still waiting for the sale period, just in case.


----------



## jaker782

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002350509830.html
> 
> Hybrid cable is up for sale.



Nice!  Funny that the 8-core pure silver version is cheaper than this mix option!  I am not complaining as both are extremely reasonable.  Still debating on whether to give this, the 8-core silver, or the 4-core graphene a try.  Maybe I should just order all 3!


----------



## Jcor

paulwasabii said:


> Wow, thank you for hashing this out with them.  I am still waiting for the sale period, just in case.


The sale prices seem to be listed now but it doesn't look like the discounts on the Xinhs store are great. In all fairness though the prices seem to be decent enough in the store as it is when you compare them to similar cables in other stores.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jaker782 said:


> Nice!  Funny that the 8-core pure silver version is cheaper than this mix option!  I am not complaining as both are extremely reasonable.  Still debating on whether to give this, the 8-core silver, or the 4-core graphene a try.  Maybe I should just order all 3!


Or wait for me to get them all (I have ordered all of them lol). Hopefully they arrive before the sale ends. 




Jcor said:


> The sale prices seem to be listed now but it doesn't look like the discounts on the Xinhs store are great. In all fairness though the prices seem to be decent enough in the store as it is when you compare them to similar cables in other stores.


Yeah, I dont expect the sale prices on them to be much different since they are already so cheap. 

(my argument for not waiting for the sale.)


----------



## RikudouGoku

Here is what I have ordered from XINHS so far (hopefully I get them before the sale ends but dont have your hopes high for that lol):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001786868630.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042493770.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001742192708.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843312645.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002032012593.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001874696470.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747415190.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002350509830.html (1 8 core and 1 4 core)

If they measure as good as they look (meaning that they become one of my default recommendations for cables), I will create my own model name for all the cables I measure since most of them dont really have their own names/model-nr.


----------



## paulwasabii

XINHS cables
1 Gunmetal measured 0.19 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001742149417.html
2 Bright copper measured 0.13 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843143301.html
3 Dark Copper measured 0.14 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002037427839.html
4 Purple measured 0.49 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747129492.html
5 Beige measured 0.16 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001738129525.html


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> XINHS cables
> 1 Gunmetal measured 0.19 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001742149417.html
> 2 Bright copper measured 0.13 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843143301.html
> 3 Dark Copper measured 0.14 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002037427839.html
> ...


Based on the measurements, the bright copper might be the Faaeal then.
But does it looks like it? Or just a coincidence?


But well, it looks like the cables are legit and I will 100% have some new model names for them. (hakuzen 2.0)


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> Based on the measurements, the bright copper might be the Faaeal then.
> But does it looks like it? Or just a coincidence?
> 
> 
> But well, it looks like the cables are legit and I will 100% have some new model names for them. (hakuzen 2.0)



Just a coincidence I think. I specifically asked about the Faaeal material and he came back with the alloy copper cable.  But yes, it looks like a thicker Faaeal cable which is why it ended up in my cart.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ju guys are cable crazy!


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> Just a coincidence I think. I specifically asked about the Faaeal material and he came back with the alloy copper cable.  But yes, it looks like a thicker Faaeal cable which is why it ended up in my cart.


ok, it does look different even on that picture.

Do you have a macro camera? You be able to see a lot more of the differences with that.

Like this:



(faaeal litz copper and Tri Through)




Dsnuts said:


> Ju guys are cable crazy!


Of course we are, when we get super affordable and high quality cables like these.


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> ok, it does look different even on that picture.
> 
> Do you have a macro camera? You be able to see a lot more of the differences with that.
> 
> ...



XINHS on top Faaeal below


----------



## saldsald

paulwasabii said:


> XINHS on top Faaeal below


Looks good the XINHS one.


----------



## Dsnuts

Gawsh with all this new cable chatter. I am actually very curious to try out the 8 core graphene cable. 

One of my favorite cables is the Penon OSG with a core of pure graphene in it. That cheaper graphene design is completely different but I am curious none the less. Might have to snap on of few cables during sales.


----------



## paulwasabii

Speaking of the TRI Through, a nice discount during the sale


----------



## superuser1

Has anyone ordered these?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002088925326.html


----------



## abitstranger

Dsnuts said:


> Gawsh with all this new cable chatter. I am actually very curious to try out the 8 core graphene cable.
> 
> One of my favorite cables is the Penon OSG with a core of pure graphene in it. That cheaper graphene design is completely different but I am curious none the less. Might have to snap on of few cables during sales.


just spoke to XINHS and they said they are having a sale on the graphene cable


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> Has anyone ordered these?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002088925326.html


Yeah, here:
https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/riku...-ranking-list-music-list-statistics/13552/805


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah, here:
> https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/riku...-ranking-list-music-list-statistics/13552/805


Thanks you saved me


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> Thanks you saved me


No problem.


----------



## whirlwind

RikudouGoku said:


> Yes, slater did find one real 16 core. Its just that with 16 cores, it is very likely for them to have cheated on it by not soldering all cores since it is so hard to do.
> 
> My problem with that has to do with ethics. If I am paying for a 16 core cable, I am expecting to get that. Not half soldered....


I can understand the ethics of this...if advertised as 16 core, then I agree that they should all be soldered.
This being said, I have bought a few cheap 16 core cables and they all sound as good as the stock cable that has come with my IEM, but they are tangle free compared to stock....this was my main reason for buying them....can't stand to deal with tangled cables   

My IEM's have all been under $100  so cheap cables make sense.


----------



## RikudouGoku

whirlwind said:


> I can understand the ethics of this...if advertised as 16 core, then I agree that they should all be soldered.
> This being said, I have bought a few cheap 16 core cables and they all sound as good as the stock cable that has come with my IEM, but they are tangle free compared to stock....this was my main reason for buying them....can't stand to deal with tangled cables
> 
> My IEM's have all been under $100  so cheap cables make sense.


That's because cables don't affect sound beyond being different resistance and therefore different volume levels and also some fr changes with ba iems.


----------



## Q Mass

whirlwind said:


> I can understand the ethics of this...if advertised as 16 core, then I agree that they should all be soldered.
> This being said, I have bought a few cheap 16 core cables and they all sound as good as the stock cable that has come with my IEM, but they are tangle free compared to stock....this was my main reason for buying them....can't stand to deal with tangled cables
> 
> My IEM's have all been under $100  so cheap cables make sense.


Yeah, this is my reasoning for getting 16 core cables too.

I'd happily buy cables with fewer cores if they can match the 'suppleness' of the 16s.
Are there, say, 8 core cables which feel as soft and flexible as the 16s?
I need a new cable for my EDP's, and I'm currently borrowing a KBEAR 16 core from one of my other sets, but want a dedicated cable.
Can anyone recommend a (sub $50) really soft 'drapey' cable that isn't 16 core? (no fabric cover please as I fear they might be mechanically noisy).
I've given up searching for a 90 degree jack and angled 2-pin though, as they don't seem to exist, so rec's for any really soft 2-pin 0.78 to 4.4 cable would be welcomed, thanks.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Q Mass said:


> Yeah, this is my reasoning for getting 16 core cables too.
> 
> I'd happily buy cables with fewer cores if they can match the 'suppleness' of the 16s.
> Are there, say, 8 core cables which feel as soft and flexible as the 16s?
> ...


You can probably ask the XINHS store to get 90 degree jacks and angled 2 pins.


----------



## whirlwind

Q Mass said:


> Yeah, this is my reasoning for getting 16 core cables too.
> 
> I'd happily buy cables with fewer cores if they can match the 'suppleness' of the 16s.
> Are there, say, 8 core cables which feel as soft and flexible as the 16s?
> ...


My dap would benefit from a 90 degree jack as well, as I put my dap in my pocket....getting a cheap cable with 90 degree that won't tangle and not break the bank  with QDC connection is not available from Amazon.


----------



## paulwasabii

abitstranger said:


> just spoke to XINHS and they said they are having a sale on the graphene cable



This nondescript white cable with a 1.7mm core size is also worth asking about in that price range
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001786981274.html


----------



## Kundi

paulwasabii said:


> This nondescript white cable with a 1.7mm core size is also worth asking about in that price range
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001786981274.html


This sales are only active starting on March 29th, or can we order now and take advantage now?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Kundi said:


> This sales are only active starting on March 29th, or can we order now and take advantage now?


It starts on the 29th 0:00 PT.

So you need to wait until then. But there is a chance that waiting a little bit longer into the sale might give you some better deals rather than buying everything the instant the sale drops.


----------



## ABlide

Looking for a cable for he edition x (so 2,5 mm for the headphone end) with 3,5 mm plug, 1,5-2 meters long. Any suggestions? ☺️


----------



## saldsald

paulwasabii said:


> This nondescript white cable with a 1.7mm core size is also worth asking about in that price range
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001786981274.html


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001796996285.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.150c3c00h0wSj4&mp=1

this is the same cable


----------



## dougms3

Got my 8 core graphene cable today.

Unfortunately, I didn't have a balanced cable to compare the graphene cable to but it sounds waaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy better than the stock Sennheiser 58x cable.   Cable is of excellent quality, very soft and flexible, solid metal splitter and connector.  Only caveat is that they had to spiral the graphene cable at the split because it was too thick to fit into the sennheiser 2 pin connector as a braid.

First impressions are that the annoying graininess in the upper mids with the 58x seems to have diminished quite a bit, alot smoother now.  Theres a little better detail in the upper mids and treble, and seems to be a more spacious.  I have no idea if the difference is because its going from a SE cable to a balanced cable or if its the graphene but I'm gonna guess its a little of both.  Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## crawline (Mar 26, 2021)

dougms3 said:


> Got my 8 core graphene cable today.
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't have a balanced cable to compare the graphene cable to but it sounds waaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy better than the stock Sennheiser 58x cable.   Cable is of excellent quality, very soft and flexible, solid metal splitter and connector.  Only caveat is that they had to spiral the graphene cable at the split because it was too thick to fit into the sennheiser 2 pin connector as a braid.
> 
> First impressions are that the annoying graininess in the upper mids with the 58x seems to have diminished quite a bit, alot smoother now.  Theres a little better detail in the upper mids and treble, and seems to be a more spacious.  I have no idea if the difference is because its going from a SE cable to a balanced cable or if its the graphene but I'm gonna guess its a little of both.  Very happy with my purchase.


Can you post link to this cable and its price?


----------



## dougms3

crawline said:


> Can you post link to this cable and its price?


I ordered from xinhs on aliexpress.

It was a custom order, it is not a regular item.  Owner is very cool tho he will make anything you ask.

I paid $90 for my cable.


----------



## RikudouGoku

dougms3 said:


> I ordered from xinhs on aliexpress.
> 
> It was a custom order, it is not a regular item.  Owner is very cool tho he will make anything you ask.
> 
> I paid $90 for my cable.


That 8 core graphene cable is going to cost 58 usd during the sale.


----------



## dougms3

RikudouGoku said:


> That 8 core graphene cable is going to cost 58 usd during the sale.



Yeah I noticed there's the anniversary sale now :/

I bought it about a month ago I think and the 8 core graphene was a new thing, no one had it at that time.

I like the cable so much I'll probably get another one for my pioneers.


----------



## crawline

Thanks for response, ordered same cable for sundara. Took a while explaining correct pinout for the seller, but in the end seems he understood what do i want.


----------



## RikudouGoku

crawline said:


> Thanks for response, ordered same cable for sundara. Took a while explaining correct pinout for the seller, but in the end seems he understood what do i want.


Best way is to take a photo on it and then mark it.

Like this:




(random picture from google)


----------



## crawline (Mar 26, 2021)

He didn't have 2 poles connectors, and asked to explain how to wire 3 poles. The problem was they don't name them as TRS, so it was harder to explain.
But the guy was helpful, showed me some custom cables he did for e-mu teak and other headphones, they looked really good on picture.


----------



## RikudouGoku

crawline said:


> He didn't have 2 poles connectors, and asked to explain how to wire 3 poles. The problem was they don't name them as TRS, so it was harder to explain.


oh...yeah, thats hard to explain alright.


----------



## dougms3

From XINHS store owner

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/910746107?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000007.1.7ee127d7Cepnem

"Hello sir, please tell your friends that 8-core graphene only costs $58 in the AliExpress event on the 29th."


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Is this good? The old price quite high. Is that realistic? 
Let's shop together on AliExpress with new user coupons
Your NOK 8.60 in coupons are here!
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqJ6A1Z


----------



## linesman (Mar 27, 2021)

I'm having issue on Kbear 5N UPOCC. I get kind of static electric on one end on sound. Just on sound and don't actually feel electric shock lol. Sometimes the sound completely cuts off on either side. If I touch and after few of those statics, the sound comes back but unusable on the go. I thought my modified mmcx senn IE800 is failing but trying with other cable, it's not an issue.  Is there anything that I can do to fix before binning it.

Kbear 4 core 5N UPOCC

Also what's the correct connection type for Senn IE80?


----------



## povidlo

linesman said:


> I'm having issue on Kbear 5N UPOCC. I get kind of static electric on one end on sound. Just on sound and don't actually feel electric shock lol. Sometimes the sound completely cuts off on either side. If I touch and after few of those statics, the sound comes back but unusable on the go. I thought my modified mmcx senn IE800 is failing but trying with other cable, it's not an issue.  Is there anything that I can do to fix before binning it.
> 
> Kbear 4 core 5N UPOCC
> 
> Also what's the correct connection type for Senn IE80?


IE80 has a unique connector and Kbear doesn't offer that option on this cable.

Looks like this:


----------



## vanhalen26

IEMusic said:


> There are many really great, relatively inexpensive cables to choose from.   I would wait for the next AliExpress sale.
> 
> Some of the more popular cables include:
> Pure copper:
> ...



Looks like this one will be on a deep discount during the sale among the 3 balanced cables you recommend for the U12t.  Is it one of the better ones available?  I don’t really know anything about cable specs, I just want a good quality cable.  The price was dropped a lot so I just want to make sure it’s good.  

How would this one compare to the 8 core graphene being discussed in terms of qualtiy/performance?

Thanks


----------



## cappuchino

Hey, guys!

Any recent feedback for the JCALLY cables? Particularly the thick 4-core ones? The only ones I've read are quite "old," relatively speaking. Do they turn green fast?

I could get them for ~10 USD for 3 pairs in either blue or silver with some voucher/coins discount on Shopee. I currently still do not "care" about how cables sound (but this may change, of course) and am chasing a substantial upgrade over stock KZ cables.


----------



## RikudouGoku

cappuchino said:


> Hey, guys!
> 
> Any recent feedback for the JCALLY cables? Particularly the thick 4-core ones? The only ones I've read are quite "old," relatively speaking. Do they turn green fast?
> 
> I could get them for ~10 USD for 3 pairs in either blue or silver with some voucher/coins discount on Shopee. I currently still do not "care" about how cables sound (but this may change, of course) and am chasing a substantial upgrade over stock KZ cables.


Forget about JCALLY cables. I bought a few of them a few years ago and they arent good in build or measurements....


Get XINHS cables. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/910746107


----------



## cappuchino (Mar 27, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Forget about JCALLY cables. I bought a few of them a few years ago and they arent good in build or measurements....
> 
> 
> Get XINHS cables.
> ...


Man, that's a bummer with the JCALLY cables...


If only the XINHS were available on Shopee. Maybe you can mention it to the owner, given that you are credible with the multiple cable purchases regarding opening up a store on Shopee? If you do, thanks a lot!!

Ordering from Aliexpress when you're in the Philippines is a, sorry for the word, bitch of an experience. Customs corruption (outrageous taxes) hits hard from where I live. Add in the fact that it takes at the very least 2 weeks to arrive in the country. A few more days as well before it gets released by Customs.

Shopee meanwhile just takes less than a week (as fast as three days) without the hassle of paying Customs fees/taxes to receive the package ordered.


----------



## RikudouGoku

cappuchino said:


> Man, that's a bummer with the JCALLY cables...
> 
> 
> If only the XINHS were available on Shopee. Maybe you can mention it to the owner, given that you are credible with the multiple cable purchases regarding opening up a store on Shopee? If you do, thanks a lot!!
> ...


I will mention that.


Sounds like aliexpress is the same for you as it is for me then. 5 weeks delivery (standard shipping) and then 25% VAT on top of a 10 usd import fee, yay.


----------



## cappuchino

RikudouGoku said:


> I will mention that.
> 
> 
> Sounds like aliexpress is the same for you as it is for me then. 5 weeks delivery (standard shipping) and then 25% VAT on top of a 10 usd import fee, yay.


Thanks a lot!

AliExpress just isn't worth the hassle when you have access to Shopee or Lazada. Prices are also close, most of the time Shopee even being cheaper.


----------



## RikudouGoku

cappuchino said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> AliExpress just isn't worth the hassle when you have access to Shopee or Lazada. Prices are also close, most of the time Shopee even being cheaper.


Already got an answer and they got no plans for that.


----------



## cappuchino

RikudouGoku said:


> Already got an answer and they got no plans for that.


Thanks!

It might be because they're the OEM of "major" companies and this might create bad blood or a breach-of-contract (?). Not sure, just speculating.

Well, I guess, moving on in life. Waiting for some other company to release a cheaper 4-core cable like the Faaeal Hibiscus 🤞


----------



## RikudouGoku

cappuchino said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It might be because they're the OEM of "major" companies and this might create bad blood or a breach-of-contract (?). Not sure, just speculating.
> 
> Well, I guess, moving on in life. Waiting for some other company to release a cheaper 4-core cable like the Faaeal Hibiscus 🤞


No idea if thats the reason. I figured that it might just be a hassle for them and they might not have enough man power to make all those cables. Not sure how they can sell them to other brands in probably large batches and still sell to customers directly at the same time.


----------



## vanhalen26

I’ve been trading messages with XINHS.  I think I’ll either get the $58 graphene cable or the $39 that is the same as the C41.  

Anyone know if there is an appreciable difference between the two?  I’ve also asked him the same question.


----------



## paulwasabii (Mar 27, 2021)

Graphene battle? $3 off also

KBEAR  Official store
US $116.62  51%OFF | KBEAR Wide 8 core Graphene single crystal copper plated with silver Cable with MMCX/2PIN Connector Use For  BLON BL03 KBEAR KB04
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mK17xNH


----------



## dougms3

vanhalen26 said:


> I’ve been trading messages with XINHS.  I think I’ll either get the $58 graphene cable or the $39 that is the same as the C41.
> 
> Anyone know if there is an appreciable difference between the two?  I’ve also asked him the same question.


I can't speak for the other cables but the reason I like graphene is that its more electrically conductive than copper with less density.  When combined with copper it is known to increase electrical conductivity.  I believe its just as electrically conductive as silver or maybe better, I'm not sure.  It can compete with silver at a lower price with a thinner wire and it also has a tensile strength 3x of steel.

What this means for cables?  Well anything that has better electrical conductivity should produce a "better" sound.  There are also other variables, ie, occ wire, litz configuration, amount of cores, etc, but adding graphene into that mix can only improve it. 

I think graphene is the future for chips and other electrical components, its just a matter of time before they find a way to produce it practically on an industrial scale.

Unfortunately, I didn't have a balanced sennheiser 58x cable for comparison against the graphene cable I purchased so I can't really tell what specifically improved but in general the overall sound quality improved so much from the stock sennheiser cable that I was blown away.  I have other headphones that I've tested with SE and balanced cables and the difference was there but not to that extent.  

I purchased another 8 core graphene cable with 2.5mm termination for my Pioneer SE-M5, I already have a custom Canare l-4e5c cable terminated with xlr for that headphone but I wanted to have a cable for portable use.  I'll have a better understanding of the difference for that headphone since I have the stock 2.5mm cable it came with for comparison.


----------



## paulwasabii

vanhalen26 said:


> I’ve been trading messages with XINHS.  I think I’ll either get the $58 graphene cable or the $39 that is the same as the C41.
> 
> Anyone know if there is an appreciable difference between the two?  I’ve also asked him the same question.



Definitely a difference on comfort. The graphene is thicker, heavier, and not as soft as the C41. I will admit the sleeved cable is nice to wear after the bare 4 cores which are a bit stiffer and the graphene.  I am also opportunistic, the discount is bigger on the graphene during the sale.


----------



## vanhalen26

Thicker/heavier is preferred. Sorry if I’m obtuse, just making sure I’m clear.  Sounds like graphene is the way to go.


----------



## paulwasabii

vanhalen26 said:


> Thicker/heavier is preferred. Sorry if I’m obtuse, just making sure I’m clear.  Sounds like graphene is the way to go.


Yeah, graphene. While they look similar, there is a thicker sleeved version

US $55.69  21%OFF | 4 cores Copper and silver Mixed earphone LITZ design upgrade cable HIFI balanced line with MMCX/0.78 2PINfor LZ A7 KXXS ZAX MK3
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtAaQTz


----------



## vanhalen26

Thanks.  XINHS is also offering this for headfi members for $58, so essentially the same price.  

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOl4LMx


----------



## PhonoPhi (Mar 27, 2021)

dougms3 said:


> I can't speak for the other cables but the reason I like graphene is that its more electrically conductive than copper with less density.  When combined with copper it is known to increase electrical conductivity.  I believe its just as electrically conductive as silver or maybe better, I'm not sure.  It can compete with silver at a lower price with a thinner wire and it also has a tensile strength 3x of steel.
> 
> What this means for cables?  Well anything that has better electrical conductivity should produce a "better" sound.  There are also other variables, ie, occ wire, litz configuration, amount of cores, etc, but adding graphene into that mix can only improve it.
> 
> ...


Really, graphene is more conductive??

Who made you believe this?
Yes, theoretical values for single sp2 carbon  layers are interesting, but can these single layers function in the metal cable?? No! Otherwise, I will be happy to see the evidence - microscopy images, conductivity tests, etc. to show otherwise.

I feel really sorry - to me all these "graphene cables" is a total disgrace to the credibility of opinions in the community. Sure, some may prefer "coat hanger wires", since that is how "they hear it",  especially in the blind tests, but then the profit margin to add some evaporated carbon layers to the cable is insanely ridiculuous!

I tried not to comment about it, but here we are...


----------



## dougms3

PhonoPhi said:


> Really, graphene is more conductive??
> 
> Who made you believe this?
> Yes, theoretical values for single sp2 carbon  layers are interesting, but can these single layers function in the metal cable?? No! Otherwise, I will be happy to see the evidence - microscopy images, conductivity tests, etc. to show otherwise.
> ...



https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6474003/

Heres a reference from the national library of medicine of its properties in various applications, if you need a legitimate reputable source.

I'm not sure what you're trying to say.  Are you saying graphene is not electrically conductive?  Do you have any kind of reference showing that?


----------



## PhonoPhi (Mar 27, 2021)

dougms3 said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6474003/
> 
> Heres a reference from the national library of medicine of its properties in various applications, if you need a legitimate reputable source.
> 
> I'm not sure what you're trying to say.  Are you saying graphene is not electrically conductive?  Do you have any kind of reference showing that?


Could you please show the electrical conductivity value of graphene from this review paper and compare it to copper?


The matter of fact is that the graphene is a "zero band gap semiconductor", and there are unique properties of the single layers indeed.

But to improve conductivity of the cable wires, those carbon layers are of no advantage, and most importantly those graphene layers can"t be meaningfully implemented with metal wires.

Do you know how multiple graphene layers are called?


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Where can i buy a purple/Silver IEM cable on Ali 4.4/2 pin?


----------



## RikudouGoku

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Where can i buy a purple/Silver IEM cable on Ali 4.4/2 pin?


You want a purple + silver hybrid cable? Just ask XINHS to make one for you.


----------



## dougms3

PhonoPhi said:


> Could you please show the electrical conductivity value of graphene from this review paper and compare it to copper?
> 
> 
> The matter of fact is that the graphene is a "zero band gap semiconductor", and there are unique properties of the single layers indeed.
> ...


Layer graphene?  (I cheated, google) 

Thats why I asked for references, because you're just saying things without explaining.

If theres some insight that you have thats worth exploring I'd like to know.


----------



## PhonoPhi

dougms3 said:


> Layer graphene?  (I cheated, google)
> 
> Thats why I asked for references, because you're just saying things without explaining.
> 
> If theres some insight that you have thats worth exploring I'd like to know.


OK. 
So the facts are that the claims about better graphene conductivity cannot be substantiated.

So my simple insight is that graphene does not add anything tangible to the cables other than bragging right for the catchy word. Is it worth much higher price - it is for everyone to decide.

Not for me.

Then again any unsubstantiated claims about "superiority" of graphene cables are damaging for credibility, in my opinion.


----------



## dougms3

PhonoPhi said:


> OK.
> So the facts are that the claims about better graphene conductivity cannot be substantiated.
> 
> So my simple insight is that graphene does not add anything tangible to the cables other than bragging right for the catchy word. Is it worth much higher price - it is for everyone to decide.
> ...


Ok but where are you getting your information from because all of the articles I'm finding say otherwise.

You're stating these things like facts with no references and expecting people to believe you.


----------



## IEMusic

vanhalen26 said:


> Looks like this one will be on a deep discount during the sale among the 3 balanced cables you recommend for the U12t.  Is it one of the better ones available?  I don’t really know anything about cable specs, I just want a good quality cable.  The price was dropped a lot so I just want to make sure it’s good.
> 
> How would this one compare to the 8 core graphene being discussed in terms of qualtiy/performance?
> 
> Thanks


I really like the Yy UPOCC cable.   I have 2 of them, and they are well built and seem durable.  I happen to like the looks a lot, with many IEMs, but that’s of course very subjective.  Basically, it is a really solid pure copper cable, that is quite thick and weighty.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

dougms3 said:


> Got my 8 core graphene cable today.
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't have a balanced cable to compare the graphene cable to but it sounds waaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy better than the stock Sennheiser 58x cable.   Cable is of excellent quality, very soft and flexible, solid metal splitter and connector.  Only caveat is that they had to spiral the graphene cable at the split because it was too thick to fit into the sennheiser 2 pin connector as a braid.
> 
> First impressions are that the annoying graininess in the upper mids with the 58x seems to have diminished quite a bit, alot smoother now.  Theres a little better detail in the upper mids and treble, and seems to be a more spacious.  I have no idea if the difference is because its going from a SE cable to a balanced cable or if its the graphene but I'm gonna guess its a little of both.  Very happy with my purchase.


How can it sound so extremely different than the stock one? What do you rely these claims on?I thought people bought cables for usage, looks and quality. Not sound.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

dougms3 said:


> Ok but where are you getting your information from because all of the articles I'm finding say otherwise.
> 
> You're stating these things like facts with no references and expecting people to believe you.


Seems @PhonoPhi is right about graphene. Graphene seems to be good when its made in sheets. Graphene is also very brittle. Well, after some googling about graphene properties, im surely going for copper.


----------



## dougms3

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> How can it sound so extremely different than the stock one? What do you rely these claims on?I thought people bought cables for usage, looks and quality. Not sound.


I have no words for this lol.


----------



## paulwasabii

vanhalen26 said:


> Thicker/heavier is preferred. Sorry if I’m obtuse, just making sure I’m clear.  Sounds like graphene is the way to go.


They look closer in a picture than my memory


----------



## paulwasabii (Mar 27, 2021)

Before there was a custom copper/silver mix, I was looking for the same look so here is the KBEAR Expansion in copper & silver plating.  Expansion is KBEAR's recent line of 24 core cables, this is one flavor, the other two are silver/blue and simply silver.  I know we have recently discussed the issues with anything over 8 cores, so if you prefer 8 cores or less, this one is not for you.  For those who have been using 16 cores due to their soft. rope-like feel, this one is very similar.  In addition to the obvious 8 more cores, I do like the upgraded hardware.  In looking at the KBEAR Wide this morning, it appears to be the same chrome-plated set which is a step up from the previous KBEAR cables I have.  With a few more cores, there is enough friction on the chin slider now which works well for me on cables without ear guides.  On my multimeter, it read 0.3 - 0.1 internal = 0.2 for those keeping track of measurements.

I am posting this today as it is one of the cables on sale for 3.29.  As far as I know, the Expansion line was initially priced at $35.99usd and I have not noticed a discount since the initial launch. I don't know what happens in the case of the desktop price being $30.33usd and the mobile price being $29.82usd with respect to the $3 off of $30 offer which is active on this cable.  Last time, I don't remember if you can checkout on a desktop and take advantage of the $3 off offer.  In any case, it is on sale at the KBEAR Official Store here starting 3-29: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002304213357.html


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> Before there was a custom copper/silver mix, I was looking for the same look so here is the KBEAR Expansion in copper & silver plating.  Expansion is KBEAR's recent line of 24 core cables, this is one flavor, the other two are silver/blue and simply silver.  I know we have recently discussed the issues with anything over 8 cores, so if you prefer 8 cores or less, this one is not for you.  For those who have been using 16 cores due to their soft. rope-like feel, this one is very similar.  In addition to the obvious 8 more cores, I do like the upgraded hardware.  In looking at the KBEAR Wide this morning, it appears to be the same chrome-plated set which is a step up from the previous KBEAR cables I have.  With a few more cores, there is enough friction on the chin slider now which works well for me on cables without ear guides.  On my multimeter, it read 0.3 - 0.1 internal = 0.2 for those keeping track of measurements.
> 
> I am posting this today as it is one of the cables on sale for 3.29.  As far as I know, the Expansion line was initially priced at $35.99usd and I have not noticed a discount since the initial launch. I don't know what happens in the case of the desktop price being $30.33usd and the mobile price being $29.82usd with respect to the $3 off of $30 offer which is active on this cable.  Last time, I don't remember if you can checkout on a desktop and take advantage of the $3 off offer.  In any case, it is on sale at the KBEAR Official Store here starting 3-29: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002304213357.html


Looks like these 8core+ cables are quite a lot better than I remember from 2-3 years ago with JCALLY cables.







From Hakuzen´s list of cables (measured in mohm).


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

chef8489 said:


> This is a good looking purple cable as well.


Where can i order the bottom puroke cable?


----------



## PhonoPhi

dougms3 said:


> Ok but where are you getting your information from because all of the articles I'm finding say otherwise.
> 
> You're stating these things like facts with no references and expecting people to believe you.


Please cite the values for graphene and copper
You are making unsubstantiated claims that graphene is better conductor.

You did not answer my simple question about what is "bulk or multilayer" graphene..


----------



## dougms3

PhonoPhi said:


> Please cite the values for graphene and copper
> You are making unsubstantiated claims that graphene is better conductor.
> 
> You did not answer my simple question about what is "bulk or multilayer" graphene..


Don't know don't care, since you're not going to explain anything or post any reference links.  If you have some evidence to show that graphene doesn't do anything, I'd like to see that info, maybe you're right, maybe not.  I'd like to verify for myself if you don't mind.  But apparently, this secret information is only available to you and I can't find it on google.

Like I said, if you have a valid reference, I'm open to explore it but you don't want to share so why bother even talking about it.

I just shared my opinion regarding the cable, if you don't agree, then don't buy it.  No one is putting a gun to your head forcing you to buy it.

https://copperalliance.org/wp-conte...-Conductors-and-Ultra-conductive-Copper-1.pdf


----------



## chef8489

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Where can i order the bottom puroke cable?


https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...me.allProducts_6000197767544.1005001743164782


----------



## PhonoPhi

dougms3 said:


> Don't know don't care, since you're not going to explain anything or post any reference links.  If you have some evidence to show that graphene doesn't do anything, I'd like to see that info, maybe you're right, maybe not.  I'd like to verify for myself if you don't mind.  But apparently, this secret information is only available to you and I can't find it on google.
> 
> Like I said, if you have a valid reference, I'm open to explore it but you don't want to share so why bother even talking about it.
> 
> ...


This is a nice marketing brochure.
The scientific paper for this claims is here (from the best I can find): https://scholar.google.com/scholar?...onductivity&btnG=#d=gs_qabs&u=#p=8jm4vlAxLUUJ
A good quality research journal, actually.
The full text is available.

The measurements there (which may or may not be true as with a lot of science) are actually done for 8- and 25-micron-thick films, produced in a research instrument, not by standard (certified) measurements.
Now, if "graphene" cables sold would show even 2-3% improvements in their bulk conductivity, as (ideally) the case with high-purity & low-defect copper, - they will make a reasonable point.

It would be expected to see these documented measurements rather than to expect that marketing brochures are definitely true and to expect someone to disprove such claims.


----------



## seanwee (Mar 27, 2021)

dougms3 said:


> I can't speak for the other cables but the reason I like graphene is that its more electrically conductive than copper with less density.  When combined with copper it is known to increase electrical conductivity.  I believe its just as electrically conductive as silver or maybe better, I'm not sure.  It can compete with silver at a lower price with a thinner wire and it also has a tensile strength 3x of steel.
> 
> What this means for cables?  Well anything that has better electrical conductivity should produce a "better" sound.  There are also other variables, ie, occ wire, litz configuration, amount of cores, etc, but adding graphene into that mix can only improve it.
> 
> ...


That only applies for continuous sheets of graphene. Not graphene powder or graphene flakes that cable manufacturers use, those are no better than regular graphite.

"graphene" cables are just for looks, nothing more


----------



## zenki

lol.
I thought silver is best electrical conductor


----------



## chef8489 (Mar 27, 2021)

Nevermind


----------



## dougms3

PhonoPhi said:


> This is a nice marketing brochure.
> The scientific paper for this claims is here (from the best I can find): https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=0,5&q=graphene/Cu+conductivity&btnG=#d=gs_qabs&u=#p=8jm4vlAxLUUJ
> A good quality research journal, actually.
> The full text is available.
> ...






This is the link you posted?  Lol, show me where it says graphene/cu is less electrically conductive than copper.  Take a screenshot.

All of those articles support my argument, I know because I clicked a couple of them to check, you should try it sometime.

Heres an example where they spent millions of dollars to implement it.

https://www.manmonthly.com.au/news/chinese-company-manufacture-graphene-cables-based-unsw-tech/

“The technology transfers the low-cost raw materials, such as graphite, into graphene which forms copper/graphene composite conductors. This not only increases the electrical conductivity but also reduces the use of copper which means it more economical and efficient.”


----------



## zenki

“The technology transfers the low-cost raw materials, such as graphite, into graphene which forms *copper/graphene composite conductors.* This not only increases the electrical conductivity but also reduces the use of copper which means it more economical and efficient.”
"Professor Brian Boyle, UNSW Deputy Vice-Chancellor, Enterprise, announced that according to the test results of the National Measurement Institute (NMI), *graphene-copper composite wire *developed in phase one of the project reduced resistivity by 3.8 per cent, compared with that of the copper wire within the same area."

So not pure graphene. Basically copper mixed?


----------



## dougms3

seanwee said:


> That only applies for continuous sheets of graphene. Not graphene powder or graphene flakes that cable manufacturers use, those are no better than regular graphite.
> 
> "graphene" cables are just for looks, nothing more



Graphene is a single atomic layer of graphite.  

I'm not trying to start an argument but may I ask where you found this information?  The part where graphene powder or flakes are not as effective as sheets.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp (Mar 28, 2021)

To all the XINHS cable owners: have you checked if all strand are soldered properly? I wonder if this purple 24 core is done the right way? All cables are soldered?


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

dougms3 said:


> Graphene is a single atomic layer of graphite.
> 
> I'm not trying to start an argument but may I ask where you found this information?  The part where graphene powder or flakes are not as effective as sheets.



Well, you started with claiming that graphene was waaaay better than stock Sennheiser cable. How can you back that up? Just using your ears is not enough. Everybody knows how faulty human ears and brain can be. And everybody also knows about expection bias etc. As far as i know, nobody has yet proved that cables increased resolution or change soundquality. And i think there is a guy that offer a million usd for the proof also. 

When some people think that a "warm" color like copper make the sound "warm" and that Silver that is a "bright" color makes the sound bright etc, i think that they want to believe. 

This got a little off topic. Im just very interested in how you came to. The conclusion that you think graphene sounds so much better than copper. I bet that you could t tell any difference at all in a ABX


These topics was some of the first i read about when i got into "audiophile" territory.


----------



## dougms3

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Well, you started with claiming that graphene was waaaay better than stock Sennheiser cable. How can you back that up? Just using your ears is not enough. Everybody knows how faulty human ears and brain can be. And everybody also knows about expection bias etc. As far as i know, nobody has yet proved that cables increased resolution or change soundquality. And i think there is a guy that offer a million usd for the proof also.
> 
> When some people think that a "warm" color like copper make the sound "warm" and that Silver that is a "bright" color makes the sound bright etc, i think that they want to believe.
> 
> ...


Yes it did get off topic.  I'm not sure what the hate is all about because I gave my impressions of the graphene cable vs the stock sennheiser cable.  Isn't that the point of of this forum to discuss these things?

I stand by my impression of difference in sound.  Can I prove that it made a difference in sound quality to you? No.  Can you prove that it didn't? No.  You don't have to agree with me, just like I don't have to think you're cool for calling yourself a p1mp with a 1 instead of an i and referencing a story about *"a guy that offer a million usd for the proof also".*

Graphene was discovered in 2004 by Andre Geim and Konstantin Novoselov who won the Nobel Prize in Physics in 2010 "for groundbreaking experiments regarding the two-dimensional material graphene". The reason why it hasn't been developed or implemented much is because they haven't figured out a cost effective way of manufacturing it yet. This video explains the reasons.



The only thing I could call into question regarding the graphene cable is the quality of the graphene since I don't know specifically how they produced it or even know how to measure the quality to be honest.  As I mentioned in a previous post, the graphene will not negatively impact the sound quality in any way, it can only improve it even if its not the best quality, at worst it will be the same as a copper cable without graphene.  

I'm not sure if it makes a huge impact in headphone cables due to the difference in scale but in my experience in working with audio cables, electrical signals degrade depending on the material, gauge, voltage, distance run, a variety of other factors, again, you don't have to agree with me or ohm's law but because an audio signal is an electrical signal and its carried across a wire, wouldn't it make sense that the electrical conductivity of wire would influence the sound?

I took a gamble on the graphene cable because its new and I thought it had potential.  I'm happy with my purchase and I shared my experience here in case anyone else was interested.


----------



## PhonoPhi

dougms3 said:


> This is the link you posted?  Lol, show me where it says graphene/cu is less electrically conductive than copper.  Take a screenshot.
> 
> All of those articles support my argument, I know because I clicked a couple of them to check, you should try it sometime.
> 
> ...


The link opens up on my phone, I've checked. My apologies if the link did not work universally. The paper file is attached. In my opinion, it is the main credible paper (very good scientific journal).

Yet, the real bulk measurements are to be seen
I am sure there will be many companies out there evaporating carbon on copper wires and enjoying amazing profit margin if graphene cables are purchased.

Once again, without reliable bulk measurements (not even asking about audio measurements), the benefit of "graphene wires" is about the same as the coat hanger wires - both can give "the best sound" to some ears  and we can put an end to this discussion.


----------



## seanwee

dougms3 said:


> Graphene is a single atomic layer of graphite.
> 
> I'm not trying to start an argument but may I ask where you found this information?  *The part where graphene powder or flakes are not as effective as sheets.*


For starters, what is claimed as graphene powder or graphene flakes is just graphite. 

Graphene is a specific state where there is a single continuous layer of carbon atoms, and only has special properties under that state. When you break it up its just regular graphite.


----------



## dougms3

PhonoPhi said:


> The link opens up on my phone, I've checked. My apologies if the link did not work universally. The paper file is attached. In my opinion, it is the main credible paper (very good scientific journal).
> 
> Yet, the real bulk measurements are to be seen
> I am sure there will be many companies out there evaporating carbon on copper wires and enjoying amazing profit margin if graphene cables are purchased.
> ...


Did you even read that article?  

3. Conclusion 

In summary, we made a breakthrough on the trade-off between carrier mobility and carrier density in graphene, and realized high   electron   mobility   and   high   electron   density simultaneously in graphene by embedding it in metals through elaborate interface design and morphology control. As a result, an ultrahigh electrical conductivity, three orders of magnitude higher  than  the  highest  on  record,  is  obtained  in  such embedded   graphene.   The   hot-pressed   graphene/metal configuration  provides  a  novel  platform  to  explore electron behavior  in  graphene,  because  it  is  fundamentally  different from  the  previously  reported  systems  such  as  suspended graphene, graphene deposited on high-quality substrates, and graphene covered with high-k dielectrics.* In the corresponding graphene/Cu composites, an extremely low graphene volume fraction of only 0.008% is sufficient to yielding an electrical conductivity  as  high  as  ~117%  IACS,  which  is  significantly higher than that of Ag*. Much higher electrical conductivities are  expected  in  graphene/Cu  composites  with  a  sub-micro/nano-structure. *The here presented results will open up new opportunities for graphene / copper applications, which could  lead  to  higher  efficiency  and  performance  and  less energy consumption in electrical and electronic applications.*

Can you quote which part of that article indicates this, "the benefit of "graphene wires" is about the same as the coat hanger wires".  Maybe you should start a petition to strip Geim and Novoselov of their Nobel Prize in Physics with your internet skills.

I think we should just end this right here.


----------



## dougms3

seanwee said:


> For starters, what is claimed as graphene powder or graphene flakes is just graphite.
> 
> Graphene is a specific state where there is a single continuous layer of carbon atoms, and only has special properties under that state. When you break it up its just regular graphite.


may I ask where you found this information?  *The part where graphene powder or flakes are not as effective as sheets.*

The bold part is not the question.


----------



## cocolinho

Changing subject. 
Any recommendation for a light, flexible 2 pin cable ? 
My reference so far is an effect audio maestro black. Really nice for 100€. But 100€ to pair with a cheap IEM is not really smart I think.

I wonder if there is something similar in the 30-40€ range on Aliexpress
Copper or silver. Don't really care
Thanks


----------



## chef8489

cocolinho said:


> Changing subject.
> Any recommendation for a light, flexible 2 pin cable ?
> My reference so far is an effect audio maestro black. Really nice for 100€. But 100€ to pair with a cheap IEM is not really smart I think.
> 
> ...


I've got a 2 pin 8 core headed my way. I'll let you know how it is when it gets here.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B088WTXWVL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_X5TT5656DYV5Q5MQ0HV5


----------



## PhonoPhi

dougms3 said:


> Did you even read that article?
> 
> 3. Conclusion
> 
> ...


We should end, definitely!

I took quite a bit of time to look through 5+ recent papers. The cited one is definitely the strongest and the good science (very good journal and respectable research, yet not to be "overstretched" and "overconcluded")

I did read the paper not just conclusions.
The measurements there are for 8- and 25- micron films performed in a scanning probe microscope (far from standard bulk procedures).
When bulk standartized measurements will be demonstrated - we can discuss it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> We should end, definitely!
> 
> I took quite a bit of time to look through 5+ recent papers. The cited one is definitely the strongest and the good science (very good journal and respectable research, yet not to be "overstretched" and "overconcluded")
> 
> ...


My first batch of cables from XINHS should arrive this week (maybe even the second batch with DHL Express) and that includes their 4-core graphene cable. I will measure it and see how it is.


----------



## superuser1

cocolinho said:


> Changing subject.
> Any recommendation for a light, flexible 2 pin cable ?
> My reference so far is an effect audio maestro black. Really nice for 100€. But 100€ to pair with a cheap IEM is not really smart I think.
> 
> ...


CEMA has some good cables in that price range and so does XINHS


----------



## dougms3 (Mar 28, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> We should end, definitely!
> 
> I took quite a bit of time to look through 5+ recent papers. The cited one is definitely the strongest and the good science (very good journal and respectable research, yet not to be "overstretched" and "overconcluded")
> 
> ...


Ok... lets go.

I'll ask again since you decided to pretend I didn't ask, where is the quote from that article that indicates this, "the benefit of "graphene wires" is about the same as the coat hanger wires".

I got news for you, *if you read the research paper and your conclusion is the opposite of the conclusion of the author, your nemisis is reading comprehension*. I presume your "interpretation" of 5+ recent papers, of which only one you posted a link to, which actually fuels my argument won't negate 100+ research papers published by major news outlets, universities, medical journals, etc or a Nobel Prize in Physics will it?

We'll just chalk it up to the fact that english isn't your first language and it was a misunderstanding (I'm giving you an out here, you should take it).


----------



## PhonoPhi (Mar 28, 2021)

dougms3 said:


> Ok... lets go.
> 
> I'll ask again since you decided to pretend I didn't ask, where is the quote from that article that indicates this, "the benefit of "graphene wires" is about the same as the coat hanger wires".
> 
> ...


I give you that shouting louder and pretending to be confident where you may have no clue may work sometimes, as in selling snake oil.

Coat hangers is a famous blind experiment, after which cable salespeople avoid double blind experiments as a plague.
I am not even talking about blind tests with "graphene" cables, just simple comparative measurements of bulk conductivity rather than the non-supported claims stemming from measurements in thin films with a microprobe in the paper (you did not show any documented measurements).

We are not also talking about AC measurements that can test what high-frequency distortions from multiple carbon-copper interfaces can be (many pay more for "defect-free" in cables). Graphene/copper, if at all functional, is crazy heterogeneous.

You did not answer my simple scientific question about "multilayer graphene" - that shows louder than your multiple other words.

I was curious to go through the good research papers, it was interesting; going through 5 papers, and reading one in more detail, takes time; claiming about hundreds of papers out there - takes few seconds. The onus should be on those who made the claims to show the proofs; you may not just not getting it, it is OK...
This discussion here is not much meaningfull, sorry.
So I have finished here ...caveat emperor...

P. S. Thank you, @RikudouGoku  for taking on these measurements - comparing exactly with the copper cables of exactly equal thicknesscan be hard, but based on your measurements everyone can decide more informatively.


----------



## dougms3 (Mar 29, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> I give you that shouting louder and pretending to be confident where you may have no clue may work sometimes, as in selling snake oil.
> 
> Coat hangers is a famous blind experiment, after which cable salespeople avoid double blind experiments as a plague.
> I am not even talking about blind tests with "graphene" cables, just simple comparative measurements of bulk conductivity rather than the non-supported claims stemming from measurements in thin films with a microprobe in the paper (you did not show any documented measurements).
> ...


I'll edit this to end it.  I'd like to see those papers, if you don't mind posting the links.  

I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## sistoz (Mar 29, 2021)

Just purchased the kz zax!
Which cable should i purchase to improve a little bit the imaging and the depth of the soundstage on the kz zax over the stock cable? Budget is 20$.
On the "Knowledge Zenith (KZ) impressions thread" someone says silver wires are not recommended for kz zax so here we are some copper wire cables but i do not know if they are good foor kz zax:

faaeal cable but no qdc connector

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000400771561.html

tri through cable

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001514590570.html
or
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001515077125.html

kz upgrade cable

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000266255799.html

Are 8-core or 16-core cables better for the kz zax?

Thank you for help!


----------



## linesman

povidlo said:


> IE80 has a unique connector and Kbear doesn't offer that option on this cable.
> 
> Looks like this:



Thanks for replying. Any link to a cable that's similar to Faaeal 4 Core which I like for price and highly recommended here. Struggling to find anything interesting in Aliexpress.


----------



## vanhalen26

The AliExpress anniversary sale is live.  Anyone find any great deals?


----------



## lgcubana

sistoz said:


> Just purchased the kz zax!
> Which cable should i purchase to improve a little bit the imaging and the depth of the soundstage on the kz zax over the stock cable? Budget is 20$.
> On the "Knowledge Zenith (KZ) impressions thread" someone says silver wires are not recommended for kz zax so here we are some copper wire cables but i do not know if they are good foor kz zax:
> 
> ...


Looks like the only thing that is being talked about is graphene cables 

just kidding, the Tri Through is a safe choice


----------



## sistoz

lgcubana said:


> Looks like the only thing that is being talked about is graphene cables
> 
> just kidding, the Tri Through is a safe choice


Thank you very much!


----------



## Combover Grover

Any reason to choose one over the other?


US $58.13  60％ Off | NiceHCK Blocc 5N UPOCC OCC Copper Litz 3.5/2.5/4.4mm MMCX/0.78mm/QDC 2Pin For M1 Pro KXXS ST-10S ZSX CIEM F3/NX7 MK3 KXXS LZ A7
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOAYsEx


US $52.50  65％ Off | KBEAR 4 Core 5N UPOCC Singel Crystal Copper Litz 3.5/2.5/4.4mm MMCX/0.78mm/QDC 2Pin For ZSX C12  KXXS ZSN Pro BLON BL-03 BL-05
https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0yjzXv


----------



## paulwasabii

vanhalen26 said:


> The AliExpress anniversary sale is live.  Anyone find any great deals?


KBEAR was nice enough to make a poster of all their cables on sale



NiceHCK BlackWheat with a microphone $14.56usd https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001732242657.html
I have my eye on this one with stacking coupons: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002016476588.html


----------



## shimigg

Hey , can anyone find a nice mmcx cable with length of 1.5m on Aliexpress ? 
Need this for using IEM's when i'm at my desk , even a good quality 3.5/2.5mm extension cable would be good 

Thanks!


----------



## RikudouGoku

shimigg said:


> Hey , can anyone find a nice mmcx cable with length of 1.5m on Aliexpress ?
> Need this for using IEM's when i'm at my desk , even a good quality 3.5/2.5mm extension cable would be good
> 
> Thanks!


Ask the XINHS store to make you a custom cable of an existing cable they have or you can have them make an entirely new cable for you.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Major update to my cable measurements: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rik...stics-iem-graphs.925319/page-45#post-16266777

XINHS cables batch 2: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rik...stics-iem-graphs.925319/page-45#post-16266808


----------



## RikudouGoku

(cable A5 = 180 usd)

vs





(cable A1 = 30 usd)


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> (cable A5 = 180 usd)
> 
> vs
> 
> ...


Thank you, I had just finished ordering for the second time and saw your note on the 4 core. I think I am going with 2 8 cores now as I like the thicker cables.  On the coupon stacking/promos, there is a store $2usd off coupon, an Aliexpress $4usd off of $45, $3usd off of $30 on some cables, and an instant $3 off by paying with Paypal.  I ended up with two orders as the $2 store coupon will not combine with $4 off $45.

Do poke around with different combinations to maximize your discount.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> Thank you, I had just finished ordering for the second time and saw your note on the 4 core. I think I am going with 2 8 cores now as I like the thicker cables.  On the coupon stacking/promos, there is a store $2usd off coupon, an Aliexpress $4usd off of $45, $3usd off of $30 on some cables, and an instant $3 off by paying with Paypal.  I ended up with two orders as the $2 store coupon will not combine with $4 off $45.
> 
> Do poke around with different combinations to maximize your discount.


yeah, you gotta work to maximize your discount.   

XINHS cables are great. Makes me look even more forward to getting my first batch from them.


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah, you gotta work to maximize your discount.
> 
> XINHS cables are great. Makes me look even more forward to getting my first batch from them.



I used ALIAN9 and tried to use ALIAN11.  The $11 off appeared then disappeared as I re-arranged my cart so try them at the last minute


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> I used ALIAN9 and tried to use ALIAN11.  The $11 off appeared then disappeared as I re-arranged my cart so try them at the last minute


Already done with my purchases lol.


----------



## courierdriver

Just bought a XINHS cable as well, on Aliexpress sale. Nice looking silver plated copper 8 core, terminated in QDC pins and 2.5mm balanced connector. Looks similar to the Tripowin Zonie I have in the same configuration but less expensive. I've got a couple of Zonie's and paid around $24 CDN for my first and less than $20 CDN for the second. This XINHS was only $17.26 CDN. Going to be hooking it up to my new KZ ZAX, which I also just snagged during the sale for $57.83 CDN.
UPDATE: Just got a confirmation message from XINHS that my order has been received but the price was lowered to $15.92. SWEET!


----------



## paulwasabii

courierdriver said:


> Just bought a XINHS cable as well, on Aliexpress sale. Nice looking silver plated copper 8 core, terminated in QDC pins and 2.5mm balanced connector. Looks similar to the Tripowin Zonie I have in the same configuration but less expensive. I've got a couple of Zonie's and paid around $24 CDN for my first and less than $20 CDN for the second. This XINHS was only $17.26 CDN. Going to be hooking it up to my new KZ ZAX, which I also just snagged during the sale for $57.83 CDN.
> UPDATE: Just got a confirmation message from XINHS that my order has been received but the price was lowered to $15.92. SWEET!


Awesome, do you have a link? I haven't looked at their 8 cores lately.


----------



## courierdriver

paulwasabii said:


> Awesome, do you have a link? I haven't looked at their 8 cores lately.


Hope this works. I'm not good with links.
8 Core Silver Plated 2.5/3.5mm/4.4mm Balanced Cable To MMCX 0.78mm 2 Pin Connector Hifi Headphone Upgrade Cable For TRN QDC TFZ


----------



## courierdriver

C$ 17.26  29%OFF | 8 Core Silver Plated 2.5/3.5mm/4.4mm Balanced Cable To MMCX 0.78mm 2 Pin Connector Hifi Headphone Upgrade Cable For TRN QDC TFZ
https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0NYwgJ


----------



## courierdriver

courierdriver said:


> C$ 17.26  29%OFF | 8 Core Silver Plated 2.5/3.5mm/4.4mm Balanced Cable To MMCX 0.78mm 2 Pin Connector Hifi Headphone Upgrade Cable For TRN QDC TFZ
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0NYwgJ


There you go @paulwasabii


----------



## saldsald (Mar 30, 2021)

saldsald said:


> I noticed this cable too as I was comparing their cables with some branded cables. But I think this is not the same as the FAAEAL copper litz.
> I bought the Yin-yoo (censored brand name) 8 core copper the other day and I am quite impressed:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> ...


I am one of those who believe in cable-rolling and I am certain that cables do affect the sound so I actually have bought around 30 cables so far.

Here are the pictures of what I have bought from XINHS:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001797472128.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.41.5b0d4cbb5YR2mh
Gold plated copper - interesting for me as I have silver-plated-copper-gold-plated copper mix and also silver-plated-copper-gold-plated-copper-copper mix



The gold-plated copper is my least favorite among the three cables I have bought. It gives powerful low end but doesn't smooth out the treble enough despite being gold-plate copper thou it is still a good cable overall but the FAAEAL is better to my ears with less bass but smoother highs.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002036919544.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.17.5b0d4cbb5YR2mh
This one is silver-plated copper - I asked the seller they actually listed several cables with the same spec but different price there, they also have one with black skin

This is my favorite cable out of the bunch. The sound is very balanced and the treble is really smooth. I am really digging this one. This one also gives the most reverberation and thus has the largest soundstage, really highly recommend this one. 


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002091739835.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.27.5b0d4cbb5YR2mh
This one I think is copper only - should be quite interesting - the colour combination is too ugly and luckily the seller told me I can customize my own colour combo and of coz I order all black.


This one is interesting. The mids standout more than the rest of the frequencies as if it is made for vocal. Vocal is more forward and more energetic. Treble is smooth and there is no boosted bass. I am liking this one too.


----------



## EJSorona

I just ordered Oyaide Neo d+ class B cables: an USB A-B and an XLR-XLR pair. Both are second hand but the USB appears to be in good shape, whereas the XLRs are almost new. The XLR are for a future project, right now I'm curious whether the USB cable will improve SQ over the generic printer USB cable I've been using. They costed me about half as much as brand new, sealed ones.


----------



## cappuchino

Okay, guys. Need some cable advice. So I've got a BQEYZ Summer coming in a few days for review purposes. Ordered the 3.5mm variant in the black/dark violet colorway. As this will be my most expensive pair, I think that investing in a "good" aftermarket cable wouldn't be that bad. Budget is limited to about 30 +- 10 USD. Here's what I'm looking at:

----
*1.) NICEHCK C8s-3 for 14 USD.*





*2.) Faaeal Hibiscus for 12 USD*





*3.) NICEHCK C24-2 for 20 USD*





*4.) KBEAR Expansion for 24 USD*





*5.) XINHS Graphene Cable for 38 USD (@RikudouGoku , found one for sale on Shopee. Is this about the same price as what you bought?)*





*6.) TRN T6 for 16 USD*





*7.) HAKUGEI 4-core Copper for 36 USD*





----
Anyone have experiences with these cables? 

And here's a question I really want to ask,  even if it has caused much-heated debate for the past few days, *"HOW DO THEY SOUND?"* 
I'm also chasing an "aesthetic" look.

Thanks a lot for any reply and other cable suggestions are much welcome.


----------



## RikudouGoku

cappuchino said:


> Okay, guys. Need some cable advice. So I've got a BQEYZ Summer coming in a few days for review purposes. Ordered the 3.5mm variant in the black/dark violet colorway. As this will be my most expensive pair, I think that investing in a "good" aftermarket cable wouldn't be that bad. Budget is limited to about 30 +- 10 USD. Here's what I'm looking at:
> 
> ----
> *1.) NICEHCK C8s-3 for 14 USD.*
> ...


That graphene cable is indeed around the same price as on aliexpress. The only one I can recommend from personal experience is the faaeal cable AKA cable A3.


----------



## saldsald (Mar 30, 2021)

cappuchino said:


> Okay, guys. Need some cable advice. So I've got a BQEYZ Summer coming in a few days for review purposes. Ordered the 3.5mm variant in the black/dark violet colorway. As this will be my most expensive pair, I think that investing in a "good" aftermarket cable wouldn't be that bad. Budget is limited to about 30 +- 10 USD. Here's what I'm looking at:
> 
> ----
> *1.) NICEHCK C8s-3 for 14 USD.*
> ...


The nicehck and kbear 24 are the same cables. I have the FAAEAL like everyone else it actaully came with the spring 2 so the summer should ship with a similar quality cable which you might want to skip. I have the T6 and it is one of the best cable at this price. I also had the 8 core graphene cable but didn't like it. You might refer to my post right above yours and I recommend getting the beige cable which is within your budget.


----------



## cappuchino

saldsald said:


> The nicehck and kbear 24 are the same cables. I have the FAAEAL like everyone else it actaully came with the spring 2 so rhe summer should ship with a similar quality cable which you might want to skip. I have the T6 and it is one of the best cable at this price. I also had the 8 core graphene cable but didn't like it. You might refer to my post right above yours and I recommend getting the beige cable which is within your budget.


Thanks a lot! So, considering that the stock BQEYZ cable is of similar quality as the Faaeal's, you just saved me money 😁 I do have my eyes on the T6 as the "specs" interest me. Might get them for the KS1 or DQ6. I'll try to look for that beige XINHS on Shopee.



RikudouGoku said:


> That graphene cable is indeed around the same price as on aliexpress. The only one I can recommend from personal experience is the faaeal cable AKA cable A3.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## RikudouGoku

cappuchino said:


> Thanks a lot! So, considering that the stock BQEYZ cable is of similar quality as the Faaeal's, you just saved me money 😁 I do have my eyes on the T6 as the "specs" interest me. Might get them for the KS1 or DQ6. I'll try to look for that beige XINHS on Shopee.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Yes, the Spring 2 stock cable is the faaeal cable. But we dont know what cable the summer got though.


----------



## cappuchino (Mar 30, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Yes, the Spring 2 stock cable is the faaeal cable. But we dont know what cable the summer got though.


Well, from the pics, it looks like it has the same jack, splitter(except cinch or whatever it's called) and connectors but now in an 8-core fashion?


----------



## saldsald (Mar 30, 2021)

cappuchino said:


> Well, from the pics, it looks like it has the same jack, splitter, and connectors but now in an 8-core fashion?


It is likely the same cable maker as the core cable of the FAAEAL coppet litz (and also YY 8 core copper litz) which is called Acrolink. I happen to have the 8 core version of the silver plated copper litz (by YY) so I assume the Summer will come with the 4 core version as it looks very similar to mine.

This one:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

Edit: it is probably the exact same cable as above, the Summer will ship with an 8 core.


----------



## RikudouGoku

cappuchino said:


> Well, from the pics, it looks like it has the same jack, splitter(except cinch or whatever it's called) and connectors but now in an 8-core fashion?


Looks different, but still seems pretty good. Usually I wouldnt recommend spending money on cables when the stock cable is already good.

Much better for you to spend it on getting a big tip collection (if you dont already have it, if so just save money lol).


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks different, but still seems pretty good. *Usually I wouldnt recommend spending money on cables when the stock cable is already good.*
> 
> Much better for you to spend it on getting a big tip collection (if you dont already have it, if so just save money lol).


unless you’ve converted from single ended to balanced.


----------



## RikudouGoku

lgcubana said:


> unless you’ve converted from single ended to balanced.


ok, yeah. Thats the biggest reason I switch cables. Although the Spring 2 had the option to get a stock 4.4mm (or 2.5mm) cable. Not sure if the summer has that option, but that option is quite rare.


----------



## cappuchino

RikudouGoku said:


> ok, yeah. Thats the biggest reason I switch cables. Although the Spring 2 had the option to get a stock 4.4mm (or 2.5mm) cable. Not sure if the summer has that option, but that option is quite rare.


I could confirm that Summer also has options for a balanced cable. But I ordered 3.5mm cause I have yet to walk the "balanced path."


----------



## RikudouGoku

cappuchino said:


> I could confirm that Summer also has options for a balanced cable. But I ordered 3.5mm cause I have yet to walk the "balanced path."


Then the cable might be good as well. At the very least, I recommend waiting for the Summer to arrive before you decide to spend more. 

Going balanced is almost always better when it comes to amps with both SE and balanced (since they will put more effort into the balanced port). Not sure what source you are using but upgrading it could be your next step.


----------



## cappuchino

RikudouGoku said:


> Then the cable might be good as well. At the very least, I recommend waiting for the Summer to arrive before you decide to spend more.
> 
> Going balanced is almost always better when it comes to amps with both SE and balanced (since they will put more effort into the balanced port). Not sure what source you are using but upgrading it could be your next step.


Summer should arrive within 8 days.

I'm using an iPhone 5s which I think is "decent" as a DAP from the measurements available online. Not yet sure if I wanna invest in something "expensive" as I have a habit of getting into hobbies then leaving after a few months 🤣


----------



## RikudouGoku

cappuchino said:


> Summer should arrive within 8 days.
> 
> I'm using an iPhone 5s which I think is "decent" as a DAP from the measurements available online. Not yet sure if I wanna invest in something "expensive" as I have a habit of getting into hobbies then leaving after a few months 🤣


At least get the apple dongle. Since most of the gear you got is sub 50 usd, I wouldnt recommend that you spend that much on a source. But since you are gettin the summer (and maybe go higher up in the future   ) I recommend that you get a good source. The apple dongle should suffice for now, but the next level would probably be the Tempotec sonata hd pro and the level after that would be the E1DA 9038, Qudelix 5k or a Ifi hip-dac.


----------



## cappuchino (Mar 30, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> At least get the apple dongle. Since most of the gear you got is sub 50 usd, I wouldnt recommend that you spend that much on a source. But since you are gettin the summer (and maybe go higher up in the future   ) I recommend that you get a good source. The apple dongle should suffice for now, but the next level would probably be the Tempotec sonata hd pro and the level after that would be the E1DA 9038, Qudelix 5k or a Ifi hip-dac.


I'm planning to save my money so if I ever upgrade source, I wanna go "ONE TIME, BIG TIME" with something like a Fiio Q1 Mark II going for 75 USD second hand. Might also just buy a Zishan Z1/2/3 or U1 (AK chip), Walnut V2/s, or Topping NX1S if I wanna save money. Not really chasing MQA unfold as I stay with .mp3 (320 kbps) and Flac.

Can't get myself to buy dongles as I don't like the concept/idea of using one...

Edit: Read that the Fiio isn't compatible with Android and thus it is thrown out of the window.


----------



## RikudouGoku

cappuchino said:


> I'm planning to save my money so if I ever upgrade source, I wanna go "ONE TIME, BIG TIME" with something like a Fiio Q1 Mark II going for 75 USD second hand. Might also just buy a Zishan Z1/2/3 or U1 (AK chip), Walnut V2/s, or Topping NX1S if I wanna save money. Not really chasing MQA unfold as I stay with .mp3 (320 kbps) and Flac.
> 
> Can't get myself to buy dongles as I don't like the concept/idea of using one...


The 9038 is better than the Mark 2 though, it got a lot lower output impedance.


----------



## cappuchino

RikudouGoku said:


> The 9038 is better than the Mark 2 though, it got a lot lower output impedance.


Thanks for the recommendation but I think we should stop this as we got off-thread 😅😂


----------



## MattKT

Does anyone have thoughts on this cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32945688424.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.36c43c00e8UPtT&mp=1

vs this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32930480282.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.36c43c00e8UPtT&mp=1

Or perhaps another recommendation?


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 30, 2021)

ya this one. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001089285190.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.14.5318666cqBttrZ Great price for this by the way. Cheapest I have seen thus far.

I have both of them cables you linked. Both are ok the 2nd one for some reason the connectors aren't that great the mmcx version at least always swivels like it is too small for most earphones. Material is good but it seems to have connctor issues.  First one from NiceHCK. Good copper cable but for the price I would get the one l linked to.


----------



## RikudouGoku

MattKT said:


> Does anyone have thoughts on this cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32945688424.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.36c43c00e8UPtT&mp=1
> 
> vs this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32930480282.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.36c43c00e8UPtT&mp=1
> 
> Or perhaps another recommendation?


The bottom cable is cable 168 not a good cable IMO anymore. Resistance at 1.6 ohms is very very bad.

If you want a copper cable, cable A3 is the default rec.


----------



## paulwasabii

Dsnuts said:


> ya this one. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001089285190.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.14.5318666cqBttrZ Great price for this by the way. Cheapest I have seen thus far.
> 
> I have both of them cables you linked. Both are ok the 2nd one for some reason the connectors aren't that great the mmcx version at least always swivels like it is too small for most earphones. Material is good but it seems to have connctor issues.  First one from NiceHCK. Good copper cable but for the price I would get the one l linked to.


I ordered this one last sale after waiting for it to drop below $30usd.  In between sales, it will be well above $30usd.  Glad to see another recommendation on it since I bought it. Still waiting for delivery.


----------



## ChopChop

What is the best cable available  for around 12 euros ?
I was recommended the tripowin zonie for the  kz dq6, is there anything better or similar but cheaper ?


----------



## vanhalen26

I went for the XINHS graphene.  There are just too many choices to know what’s descent so I just went with that - but it seems to be a polarizing choice.  I’ll need a second, but I want to see how well the two pin fits with my two favorite IEMs (U12t and Valkyrie).  The U12t stock cable slips out of Valkyrie but is fine in the U12t, while the Valkyrie stock fits both well.  Given one of them slips out I figured just order one and check the fit before getting more.


----------



## RikudouGoku

vanhalen26 said:


> I went for the XINHS graphene.  There are just too many choices to know what’s descent so I just went with that - but it seems to be a polarizing choice.  I’ll need a second, but I want to see how well the two pin fits with my two favorite IEMs (U12t and Valkyrie).  The U12t stock cable slips out of Valkyrie but is fine in the U12t, while the Valkyrie stock fits both well.  Given one of them slips out I figured just order one and check the fit before getting more.


Get cable A1 then.


----------



## vanhalen26

RikudouGoku said:


> Get cable A1 then.



If the connectors fit well I’ll probably grab that as my second.  I appreciate the chart and advice.


----------



## RikudouGoku

vanhalen26 said:


> If the connectors fit well I’ll probably grab that as my second.  I appreciate the chart and advice.


If the stock connectors XINHS uses, you can probably take a picture of one that does and ask for him to change it for you.


----------



## paulwasabii

Here is another custom option from XINHS for those who like them thick.  It is basically the two coppers (bright and dark) from the copper/silver hybrid in 8 core.  It was something custom I asked for, not sure if it will be a listing in the future as he said it was a bit difficult to make due to the thickness.  Also pricier as it is 2 $20usd cables.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> Here is another custom option from XINHS for those who like them thick.  It is basically the two coppers (bright and dark) from the copper/silver hybrid in 8 core.  It was something custom I asked for, not sure if it will be a listing in the future as he said it was a bit difficult to make due to the thickness.  Also pricier as it is 2 $20usd cables.


Looks pretty unique. I guess he could list a 4-core version of that cable. Should be easier to make.

I do have another cable idea for him. But I will wait until I get my first batch first.

It is to combine the pure silver + blue copper into a hybrid. Basically a cheaper version of cable A5 (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000158772005.html ).

Specifically this blue cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843312645.html
and this pure silver cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042765922.html


----------



## chef8489

Well I ordered the purple 24 core cable.


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks pretty unique. I guess he could list a 4-core version of that cable. Should be easier to make.
> 
> I do have another cable idea for him. But I will wait until I get my first batch first.
> 
> ...


I have asked a couple times about this blue cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002327858353.html
He is very hesitant to talk about the actual material and why it is so expensive.  I assume he manufactures it for someone else, but I am curious why it seems so expensive.  If I could have a blue and silver combination, that would be the one.  Same for NiceHCK's C24-2, their blue strands and SPC copper would look great.

Or someday: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002314488111.html
Frozen Neotech Blue litz 6N OCC copper


----------



## lgcubana

paulwasabii said:


> Here is another custom option from XINHS for those who like them thick.  It is basically the two coppers (bright and dark) from the copper/silver hybrid in 8 core.  It was something custom I asked for, not sure if it will be a listing in the future as he said it was a bit difficult to make due to the thickness.  Also pricier as it is 2 $20usd cables.


_"I like 'em round, and big
And when I'm throwin' a gig
I just can't help myself, I'm actin' like an animal
Now here's my scandal
I want to get you home
And ugh, double-up, ugh, ugh
I ain't talkin' bout Playboy
'Cause silicone parts are made for toys
I want 'em real thick and juicy_..."


----------



## Dsnuts




----------



## Mkoll

Hello,

I'm looking for pure silver XLR interconnects at a reasonable price. I'd rather not spend $500 for Silver Dragons. Any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

I'm looking into getting the Openheart 8 core cable (the kind that comes with the Openheart Resin should the cable version of the IEM be bought) to go with my S****R MT300 (in part because the MMCX cable that comes with the MT300 is one of a kind in my collection because of its unique lock-in screws and if it breaks I won't have any alternative that can use the screw design on the MT300). Would anyone kindly be willing to share their opinion on the Openheart cable I'm referring to, if they have it? In particular, how's the build quality?


----------



## slex

SomeEntityThing said:


> I'm looking into getting the Openheart 8 core cable (the kind that comes with the Openheart Resin should the cable version of the IEM be bought) to go with my S****R MT300 (in part because the MMCX cable that comes with the MT300 is one of a kind in my collection because of its unique lock-in screws and if it breaks I won't have any alternative that can use the screw design on the MT300). Would anyone kindly be willing to share their opinion on the Openheart cable I'm referring to, if they have it? In particular, how's the build quality?


I once had a dispute on thier mmcx cable, wouldn't lock on some of my IEMs( Tinhifi T2+, Tiandirenhe DT02). Shown them videos and refunded full.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

slex said:


> I once had a dispute on thier mmcx cable, wouldn't lock on some of my IEMs( Tinhifi T2+, Tiandirenhe DT02). Shown them videos and refunded full.


They sell a variety of MMCX cables, was the issue with this particular one I've asked about? Either way, thank you for the heads up, and it's good to know that they seem to be willing to hear out disputes given evidence should something go wrong at least!


----------



## slex

SomeEntityThing said:


> They sell a variety of MMCX cables, was the issue with this particular one I've asked about? Either way, thank you for the heads up, and it's good to know that they seem to be willing to hear out disputes given evidence should something go wrong at least!





It was this cable.


----------



## 3mocrash

Do cables really make a sound difference? I use to have an effect audio cable that was pretty expensive , maybe like $200 and i feel it did change the sound (in a good way) of my iem. When trying the stock iem cable and tripowin 16 core cable they sound the same but the effect audio cable pulls the mids bit forward and a bit of sparkle or transperancy in treble but i dont get why thatd be the case. Anyone ?


----------



## chef8489

The 8 core 2 pin showed up today from China. Wish I had purchased a thicker cable. Here it is. These iems are Carolina blue with a purple face. I am debating if purple or blue would be better.


----------



## paulwasabii (Apr 2, 2021)

I will answer my own question.  Here is the new NiceHCK BlueComet 8 Core 6N Litz OCC
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002400866777.html

Promo for BlueComet:
Promotion code: KMNKQREU2EJ5 (large deficit) Customers only pay $ 54.99 when ordering a Blue Comet cable with this promotional code. (The number of cables at this special price is rare, and it is a place to "buy up") First come, first served
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002400866777.html






and BlueIsland 5N Litz OCC
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002400304774.html
Promotion code: PL3CR55PKJV3 (large deficit ) Customers only pay $ 49.99 when ordering a Blue Island cable with this promotional code. (The number of cables at this special price is rare, and it is a place to "buy up") First come, first served






That is enough blue cable for today


----------



## chef8489

Anyone pick up this one up?
here


----------



## paulwasabii

chef8489 said:


> The 8 core 2 pin showed up today from China. Wish I had purchased a thicker cable. Here it is. These iems are Carolina blue with a purple face. I am debating if purple or blue would be better.



With XINS, he usually lists the strand size and I am sure if you ask, he would measure the 24 core for you.  I have two 24 core cables and they are the same thickness as 16 core cables in that tight braid.  But if you look at the listings, you will see the 24 core uses 0.5mm strands and 8 core is 1.0mm for the purple.  The 4 core coppers are 1.5-1.7mm.


----------



## vanhalen26

I hope my graphene cables make it to Canada!

https://beta.ctvnews.ca/national/health/2021/4/2/1_5372822.html

Just kidding, but some issues with graphene face masks apparently.


----------



## cappuchino (Apr 24, 2021)

Just ordered my first ever 16-core cable. Got a deal I can't pass on 😅😂

TRN T2 cable in 3.5mm brown, 2-pin bought for 3.38 USD. Original price at 6.98 USD. Will be used with KB Ear KS1.


----------



## courierdriver

vanhalen26 said:


> I hope my graphene cables make it to Canada!
> 
> https://beta.ctvnews.ca/national/health/2021/4/2/1_5372822.html
> 
> Just kidding, but some issues with graphene face masks apparently.


Read that article earlier today also. Guess the material is better meant for cables. Kinda makes sense, though. I don't see a lot of pure copper or silver face masks. LOL!


----------



## Strifeff7

hi,
do you have this cable?
is this the same as the Tri Through?
@RikudouGoku


----------



## RikudouGoku

Strifeff7 said:


> hi,
> do you have this cable?
> is this the same as the Tri Through?
> @RikudouGoku


No I dont have it. It looks a bit different from the Through though.


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> No I dont have it. It looks a bit different from the Through though.


The 1 order on the listing is me.  I believe it is closer to WhiteCrane, not Through.  Will find out in a few weeks.


----------



## drspeter

paulwasabii said:


> The 1 order on the listing is me.  I believe it is closer to WhiteCrane, not Through.  Will find out in a few weeks.


Yeah. The seller told me that it is the same one with WhiteCrane. WhiteCrane is a quite good product in terms of sound quality. It makes the high frequency more vivid and open while keeping the bass and mid well bodied.


----------



## paulwasabii

drspeter said:


> Yeah. The seller told me that it is the same one with WhiteCrane. WhiteCrane is a quite good product in terms of sound quality. It makes the high frequency more vivid and open while keeping the bass and mid well bodied.


I have Goldenfall and love it. I am hoping WhiteCrane is the same or very similar. At $50usd, I would have been happy with just owning Goldenfall, but a bunch of discounts brought the silver one down to a more reasonable level. I do hope it as good as its golden sibling.

Thank you


----------



## drspeter

paulwasabii said:


> I have Goldenfall and love it. I am hoping WhiteCrane is the same or very similar. At $50usd, I would have been happy with just owning Goldenfall, but a bunch of discounts brought the silver one down to a more reasonable level. I do hope it as good as its golden sibling.
> 
> Thank you


Yeah the sound signature between those two are quite similar. I have both and love them equally. Hope you enjoyed the new one


----------



## Strifeff7

there is a price increase on the Tri Through?
any cheaper alternative?


----------



## Rudivanb

paulwasabii said:


> I have Goldenfall and love it......


Interesting, last week I have ordered the NICEHCK Golden Fall, just because I have a feeling it might be a very good cable. How would you and @drspeter describe the sound signature of this cable?


----------



## drspeter

Rudivanb said:


> Interesting, last week I have ordered the NICEHCK Golden Fall, just because I have a feeling it might be a very good cable. How would you and @drspeter describe the sound signature of this cable?


I think.. it has the core characters of good quality copper cable. But it additionally opens up the sound stage and slightly brightens the sound signature of your IEM. It is hard to recommend if you're buying at its original price, but at sale price, definitely no brainer.


----------



## Rudivanb

drspeter said:


> I think.. it has the core characters of good quality copper cable. But it additionally opens up the sound stage and slightly brightens the sound signature of your IEM. It is hard to recommend if you're buying at its original price, but at sale price, definitely no brainer.


Thank you, yes I bought it at the sales price of approx. € 69, the way you describe it confirms my confidence that this might be the one for me. I will report my findings after delivery and burn in, hopefully by the beginning of May.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

chef8489 said:


> The 8 core 2 pin showed up today from China. Wish I had purchased a thicker cable. Here it is. These iems are Carolina blue with a purple face. I am debating if purple or blue would be better.


How did you receive them so incredible fast? DHL shipping?


----------



## chef8489

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> How did you receive them so incredible fast? DHL shipping?


I ordered them off Amazon. Took 15 days to get it.


----------



## Viirith

Any recommendations for a good MMCX cable with microphone?

I prefer ones with no memory wire, or curved ear loops. Need to upgrade Toneking Dendroaspis buds.

Also, I found these on ebay, but not too sure on the quality:

https://www.ebay.ph/itm/Upgrade-OFC...435256?hash=item3d7e16e738:g:lH4AAOSwTxhcJ1IW

https://www.ebay.ph/itm/Original-6N...460597?hash=item3d351345f5:g:-hIAAOSwFb5aF6ET

Thanks in advance!


----------



## paulwasabii

Viirith said:


> Any recommendations for a good MMCX cable with microphone?
> 
> I prefer ones with no memory wire, or curved ear loops. Need to upgrade Toneking Dendroaspis buds.
> 
> ...


I don't have either one but here are two:
NiceHCK Blackwheat https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001732242657.html
Tripowin C8 mic: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33038475232.html


----------



## Jcor

Is there a Xinhs version of Golden Fall? There are 4 that look similar - 3 of them are around $60 and the other is $80.

The material in the specs for each one is "5N single crystal copper plated silver".


----------



## Rudivanb

Jcor said:


> Is there a Xinhs version of Golden Fall? There are 4 that look similar - 3 of them are around $60 and the other is $80.
> 
> The material in the specs for each one is "5N single crystal copper plated silver".


Are the XINHS versions you have found also with LITZ conductors?


----------



## Jcor

These are the links to the ones I've found:

1. US $81.60 | Large 8 core Gold, silver and copper mixed wire MMCX 0.78mm 2 Pin QDC TFZ Diy Earphone:

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKb7v7H

2. US $60.38 | IEM Gold, silver and copper mixed wire  Audio Cable MMCX/0.78/TFZ/QDC  Connector For Andromeda SE535 Headset:

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOyHmU3

3. US $60.38 | Large Gold, silver and copper mixed wire MMCX 0.78mm 2 Pin QDC TFZ Headphone Upgrade Cable:

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqN9rIb

4. US $60.33 | 8 core Gold, silver and copper mixed wire MMCX  2 Pin QDC TFZ Diy Earphone Cable for ZS10 PRO ES4 AS10 BA10 ZSN PRO:

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mK3csgF

The conductor / material noted in the 'specifications' section of each listing is 5N single crystal copper plated silver, even though the title of each one is "gold, silver and copper mixed wire".


----------



## drspeter

Jcor said:


> These are the links to the ones I've found:
> 
> 1. US $81.60 | Large 8 core Gold, silver and copper mixed wire MMCX 0.78mm 2 Pin QDC TFZ Diy Earphone:
> 
> ...


Golden fall doesn't include gold in it. So those look similar with goldenfall but not the material i guess. You can buy WhiteCrane equivalent as they use same copper material, furukawa copper, and the sound sigunature was not so different.


----------



## paulwasabii

Jcor said:


> These are the links to the ones I've found:
> 
> 1. US $81.60 | Large 8 core Gold, silver and copper mixed wire MMCX 0.78mm 2 Pin QDC TFZ Diy Earphone:
> 
> ...


Goldenfall is 4 cores. Just message the store and ask about it as I do not believe he has it listed.  Or at least since last time I asked about it.

I also asked if the cables you posted were the same as the new KZ cables. He said no but wasn't sure about the specifics on the KZ cable. Looks very similiar.


----------



## Rudivanb

drspeter said:


> Golden fall doesn't include gold in it. So those look similar with goldenfall but not the material i guess. You can buy WhiteCrane equivalent as they use same copper material, furukawa copper, and the sound sigunature was not so different.


It does not say so in the description, but in one of the images it looks there are some gold plated strands, what do you make of it?


----------



## Dj12inch

The wire you've found looks more like new KZ wire:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

This looks like golden fall:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843346773.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.44.3c0f675dCg1jsy
but theres no wire specs so cant confirm


----------



## paulwasabii

Dj12inch said:


> The wire you've found looks more like new KZ wire:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> 
> This looks like golden fall:
> ...



The cable exists but there is no listing.  Just message him about it


----------



## Budgetconstraint

scratchmassive said:


> I have ordered the Nicehck Blackwheat and that KBEAR one too. I'll post here when I get them.
> 
> I've found a few others but the cables look to be a bit on the thin and tangly side:
> 
> ...


Hi, have you received and tried the Nicehck Blackwheat cable yet? Is it any good?

I've got a KZ ZS10 Pro with a Jcally 3.5mm cable with mic and it worked on my phone, but when i tried connecting it to a TypeC DAC to my laptop's type C connector, i can only get sound output, it just doesn't detect the mic... Which the stock KZ brown cable worked perfectly, both sound and mic comes through. 

The idea is to be able to use the IEM for Zoom and Webex calls without having to use the laptop's mic which i had to lean forward towards the screen to let my voice be heard... Thus i got a cheap Jcally type C to 3.5mm adapter which works great i must say, even on my phone. The sound is much brighter and clearer compared to plugging into the 3.5mm.

The Jcally cable with mic is working fine with my phone...  the mic is clear and the cable doesn't tangle like the KZ stock... 

So I'm in a situation where i have to swap the IEM between the two sets of cables, stock KZ for zoom calls on laptop and the Jcally ones when I'm not on my desk and out and about...

Which is why I'm on the hunt for another alternative cable with mic.


----------



## RikudouGoku

First XINHS batch took 5 weeks from ordering to get here.   





https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042493770.html

0.35 ohms.

Build quality as expected from XINHS cables, working chin-slider and is very soft. Not very thick though, despite having 8-cores. Cable B7.
Default silver cable rec. 







https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001786868630.html

0.17 ohms.

Essentially a somewhat different looking cable A3 that is a bit stiffer, glossier and has a working chin-slider. Cable A3 is still recommended over this one due to the higher cost for basically the same thing (unless you need a working chin-slider, which doesnt work on cable A3). This is cable A11.








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843312645.html

0.19 ohms.

Build quality as expected from XINHS cables but non-working chin-slide. Very soft cable and is thinner than average due to only having 2-cores. Looks very unique due to the blue color. Cable A12. My favorite blue cable, probably be better if it was in 4 or 8 cores.








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001742192708.html

0.22 ohms

Build quality as expected from XINHS cables but non-working chin-slide. Very soft cable and is average in thickness. Cable A12. Not recommended due to high price.


----------



## paulwasabii

Thanks @RikudouGoku for the run down on the batch.  I do have my eye on that blue cable and I would be more interested in a thicker version.

The chin slider on the Limpid Pro was the same metal one as the Limpid.  On the Limpid, the holes are too big and it is non-functional. On the Pro, the holes are too small and I won't use it.  It is the metal disc vs the plastic ball on the XINHS version.  IIRC, the TRN pure silver has more strands and might be slightly thicker.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> Thanks @RikudouGoku for the run down on the batch.  I do have my eye on that blue cable and I would be more interested in a thicker version.
> 
> The chin slider on the Limpid Pro was the same metal one as the Limpid.  On the Limpid, the holes are too big and it is non-functional. On the Pro, the holes are too small and I won't use it.  It is the metal disc vs the plastic ball on the XINHS version.  IIRC, the TRN pure silver has more strands and might be slightly thicker.


You can probably ask for a 4 or 8 core version on that blue cable. Although I wonder if it would pair nicely with their silver wire into a hybrid.


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> You can probably ask for a 4 or 8 core version on that blue cable. Although I wonder if it would pair nicely with their silver wire into a hybrid.


The answer is yes


----------



## paulwasabii (Apr 6, 2021)

Graphene adapters with L-type connectors from XINHS


----------



## flu_fighter

paulwasabii said:


> Graphene adapters with L-type connectors from XINHS


bought one of the 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapters using the graphene cable.  Previously bought a length of unterminated graphene cable which was terminated to rca to 3.5mm and also a dc power cable. These are really good for dc power cables.


----------



## dougms3

RikudouGoku said:


> First XINHS batch took 5 weeks from ordering to get here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very curious, what's the verdict on how the the ohms affect the sound of iems?  

Interesting that the copper cable measured lower than the pure silver cable.  I guess the configuration and quality of metal supersedes type in terms of resistance.

You should put the link to the measurements thread in your sig so it can be easily referenced 

Good quality info.


----------



## zenki

dougms3 said:


> Very curious, what's the verdict on how the the ohms affect the sound of iems?
> 
> Interesting that the copper cable measured lower than the pure silver cable.  I guess the configuration and quality of metal supersedes type in terms of resistance.
> 
> ...


Probably nothing if it's not much & using proper source.


----------



## slex

paulwasabii said:


> Graphene adapters with L-type connectors from XINHS


Do you have normal aux cable to compare, if so any different with graphene type?


----------



## RikudouGoku

dougms3 said:


> Very curious, what's the verdict on how the the ohms affect the sound of iems?
> 
> Interesting that the copper cable measured lower than the pure silver cable.  I guess the configuration and quality of metal supersedes type in terms of resistance.
> 
> ...


The cable measurements are available in my database. (link is in my signature and profile.)

These resistance differences most likely only affects BA iems, since they are very sensitive to resistance changes and that will affect the FR.

DD and hybrids however, might not have any FR changes at all. But of course the volume is going to be different if the resistance varies a lot.


----------



## scratchmassive

Budgetconstraint said:


> Hi, have you received and tried the Nicehck Blackwheat cable yet? Is it any good?
> 
> I've got a KZ ZS10 Pro with a Jcally 3.5mm cable with mic and it worked on my phone, but when i tried connecting it to a TypeC DAC to my laptop's type C connector, i can only get sound output, it just doesn't detect the mic... Which the stock KZ brown cable worked perfectly, both sound and mic comes through.
> 
> ...



Yes I have received it. I wanted a cable to go with my KZ BA10 and KZ ZS6 that was 1) nicer and less tangly than the stock cable 2) was black and 3) had an inline mic to use with my Macbook and iPhone.

It certainly is a nicer, black cable, although there was a pretty strong smokey smell on it. Here's a pic:





But the problem is that the mic doesn't work on my Macbook or iPhone (via the lightning dongle). The input volume barely registers.

I have a few KZ IEMs each with the inline mic on the stock cable and these all work perfectly. I wasn't happy with the feel of the stock cables, hence had been trying to find a decent replacement. 

That brought me to this Nicehck Blackwheat cable, but also the Tripowin C8 and 2 budget cables on Aliexpress and none of these have a mic that works on Macbook, nor the Apple Lightning dongle.

I also have a few 3.5mm extension cables as well as a CTIA conversion cable but made no difference. 

I haven't tested these on other devices like any other DAC or non-Apple device, so I can't speak to that.

So I basically gave up on this quest for a good cable + mic, there are just very few options available and I think I've tried the best looking ones. Let me know if you find any luck.


----------



## RikudouGoku

scratchmassive said:


> Yes I have received it. I wanted a cable to go with my KZ BA10 and KZ ZS6 that was 1) nicer and less tangly than the stock cable 2) was black and 3) had an inline mic to use with my Macbook and iPhone.
> 
> It certainly is a nicer, black cable, although there was a pretty strong smokey smell on it. Here's a pic:
> 
> ...


I think your best bet to get a mic is to just get it from a Bluetooth amp. 

Examples

Fiio btr5 
Qudelix 5k


----------



## scratchmassive

RikudouGoku said:


> I think your best bet to get a mic is to just get it from a Bluetooth amp.
> 
> Examples
> 
> ...



Appreciate the suggestion, I got a BTR5 last week but the mic over bluetooth is horrid. It seems, on Apple devices at least, it switches to a crappy codec for mono (!) audio and mic with painfully low quality. And the mic inputs on BTR5 don't work in USB mode... 😭


----------



## vanhalen26

I’m glad you guys introduced me to XINHS.  My Valkyrie IEMs came with a cable I liked with a 3.5mm plug.  I’d like the same cable with a 4.4mm balanced cable/plug.  I sent XINHS a link that describes the stock cable and it’s $279US, and XINHS said he can produce to the same specs for me for just $31US.

I did order an XINHS cable during the anniversary sale and it’s tracking to a two week delivery which is great (I’m in Canada), mail and packages from the US are slower than that right now.


----------



## dougms3

My thanks to RikudouGoku as well for recommending him.  

I've purchased several cables already for things that I would not have access to unless he customized it for me.  I wish I knew about him earlier, could have saved alot of money.  I bought many cables that I tried out that either did not work properly or did not like from sellers who never message back.


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> You can probably ask for a 4 or 8 core version on that blue cable. Although I wonder if it would pair nicely with their silver wire into a hybrid.



i think you should just ask the seller to make one for you. I think it will be a great combi. Sadly the seller wont be shipping to India... sob sob



paulwasabii said:


> Graphene adapters with L-type connectors from XINHS


I really wanted to give those a try.


----------



## scratchmassive (Apr 7, 2021)

Since we're speaking praise of XINHS. As I wrote a few posts ago, I've given up on the mic cable and instead looked for just a great looking black cable for my KZ BA10 and ZS6. And I found it at XINHS:




https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOJ1wIB

It's got a nice, thick, fabric-feeling cable and they even accepted my request of putting on black connectors. Much preferred over the shiny and plasticky look of the Nicehck Blackwheat cable. Though I'm not in love with the look of the plastic earhooks, I'm considering removing them.

Has that same unpleasant smokey smell as the Nicehck cable, after a few weeks its faintly still there. 

The price right now (for Australia at least) is almost 50% higher than when I bought it, so I think they vary the price a fair bit. It came down to this price again during the recent Ali sale.


----------



## paulwasabii

scratchmassive said:


> Since we're speaking praise of XINHS. As I wrote a few posts ago, I've given up on the mic cable and instead looked for just a great looking black cable for my KZ BA10 and ZS6. And I found it at XINHS:
> 
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOJ1wIB
> ...


Great black on black look.  The other listing is still a bit cheaper: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002037113020.html


----------



## Budgetconstraint

scratchmassive said:


> Yes I have received it. I wanted a cable to go with my KZ BA10 and KZ ZS6 that was 1) nicer and less tangly than the stock cable 2) was black and 3) had an inline mic to use with my Macbook and iPhone.
> 
> It certainly is a nicer, black cable, although there was a pretty strong smokey smell on it. Here's a pic:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, other than using an Android phone versus the Iphone of yours, my requirements are basically similar to yours. 
I was hoping to hear some good news from you on the Blackwheat cable.. lol... But it is what it is i guess...
I'm thinking of trying to get the similar black JCally cable w/mic but with a Type C connector, hopefully the mic works on my laptop.


----------



## Viirith

Budgetconstraint said:


> Thanks for sharing, other than using an Android phone versus the Iphone of yours, my requirements are basically similar to yours.
> I was hoping to hear some good news from you on the Blackwheat cable.. lol... But it is what it is i guess...
> I'm thinking of trying to get the similar black JCally cable w/mic but with a Type C connector, hopefully the mic works on my laptop.


I just received my BlackWheat. I can confirm that the mic works on my Zenfone 6 and my laptop.


----------



## saldsald (Apr 9, 2021)

saldsald said:


> I am one of those who believe in cable-rolling and I am certain that cables do affect the sound so I actually have bought around 30 cables so far.
> 
> Here are the pictures of what I have bought from XINHS:
> 
> ...


I bought another beige cable with mmcx connectors. These mmcx connectors are of great quality IMO.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002036919544.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.17.5b0d4cbb5YR2mh

I also bought one of these:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001796996285.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.35.33d24cbb8MVY5f
So far only tried the cable with my new custom IEM (which is a relatively dark sounding IEM with average stage but good separation, strong but not deep bass and moderate treble extension) but the result was average and then I tried wit the NFAudio NM2+ (which I have already given it up as I found the CKX to be better). I am really surprised by the result. I found the NM2+ to be too "fast" and "tight" sounding which could be exhausting but this cable really livens up the NM2+. Bass is still strong but "slower" and more relaxing, stage is enhanced and the sound is more vivid now.


----------



## saldsald (Apr 9, 2021)

saldsald said:


> I bought another beige cable with mmcx connectors. These mmcx connectors are of great quality IMO.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002036919544.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.17.5b0d4cbb5YR2mh
> 
> I also bought one of these:
> ...


Just briefly tried the beige cable with the NM2+. If you don't need a more punchy bass and prefer a smoother treble with more sparkle and perhaps more treble extension, I would recommend the beige cable again which is also cheaper. The thick white cable above is less exciting due to the relatively less sparkle but there is more note weight and also more coherent sounding, stage/separation is also slightly bigger/better. Will sure listen more with these cables and update my impressions.

So far I think the beige cable is hard to beat. The thick white cable is also pretty good just a matter of preference I guess so I bought both anyway.

Edit: I am like discovering new things everyday, the CKX seems doesn't scale as much as the NM2+ with better cables.


----------



## Strifeff7

@RikudouGoku 
hello, is there a cable like the Tri through ?
I love a thick 4 core silver cable,


----------



## RikudouGoku

Strifeff7 said:


> @RikudouGoku
> hello, is there a cable like the Tri through ?
> I love a thick 4 core silver cable,


Actually havent found any. Unless you dont mind paying for more.

Then this might be a similar cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001796996285.html
(dont have it though.)


----------



## Fly2High

Anyone have Hifiman Sundara balanced cable recommendations?  Having a hard time searching for it here.  3.5mm dual with either 4.4mm or male XLR.


----------



## cappuchino (Apr 14, 2021)

Took unusually long to receive, but here's the TRN T2:

I might have just been converted to "16-core supremacy." I love how soft and supple it is. Only bummer is the useless chin slider (exaggeration, it works but is loose) and awkwardly-shaped earhooks (not an exaggeration). But for the price I paid at less than 3.50 USD, I definitely can't complain.

*Can anyone confirm if it's the same as the old Nicehck 16-core cable?*

TRN T2 and BQEYZ Summer cable:










Spoiler: CABLE BELIEVERS ONLY!!!! and BQEYZ Summer Preview



Man, I just don't know. Been going back and forth with the two cables. Both are SPC, but the T2 is "high purity copper" while the Summer is "single crystal copper." The difference is just so noticeable to not write about.

Summer on stock cable - bass response would have been good if not for the decay speed. Midrange, particularly lower is recessed. Upper midrange meanwhile is too relaxed and thus lacks presence in some tracks. Treble's tuned too safely and lacks air.

Summer on TRN T2 - bass is tighter by a notch with faster decay. Mid-bass seems to have been tamed resulting in more vocal (male and female) and treble presence. Bass is a touch deeper. Finally some rumble!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Got these last night aka white crane from niceHCK bought from XinHS. These cables are excellent. It is clearly bang for buck cable. I know it is a bit more spendy at $62 or so but these are clearly playing at a higher level cable wise. More expansive stage. Sounds like a higher end copper cable to my ears and the silver plating helps with detail. Worth the extra bucks to get this quality. I see how NiceHCK sells these for $112




At half the price these are a deal and a half I cant argue that they are worth over $100 but why pay that much when you can spend half and get the same cable. 
These cables works excellent with all BA or hybrid phones. Excellent dynamics, enhanced stage and detail from this cable. Highly recommend if you guys want a step up from budget level cables that is clearly a step up.


----------



## Strifeff7

Dsnuts said:


> Got these last night aka white crane from niceHCK bought from XinHS. These cables are excellent. It is clearly bang for buck cable. I know it is a bit more spendy at $62 or so but these are clearly playing at a higher level cable wise. More expansive stage. Sounds like a higher end copper cable to my ears and the silver plating helps with detail. Worth the extra bucks to get this quality. I see how NiceHCK sells these for $112
> 
> 
> At half the price these are a deal and a half I cant argue that they are worth over $100 but why pay that much when you can spend half and get the same cable.
> These cables works excellent with all BA or hybrid phones. Excellent dynamics, enhanced stage and detail from this cable. Highly recommend if you guys want a step up from budget level cables that is clearly a step up.


is it better than the tri through ?


----------



## Dsnuts

Cant say as I dont have the tri through but I can say the white crane is easily on a similar level to my Penon OS849 cable which cost $120.


----------



## paulwasabii

Dsnuts said:


> Got these last night aka white crane from niceHCK bought from XinHS. These cables are excellent. It is clearly bang for buck cable. I know it is a bit more spendy at $62 or so but these are clearly playing at a higher level cable wise. More expansive stage. Sounds like a higher end copper cable to my ears and the silver plating helps with detail. Worth the extra bucks to get this quality. I see how NiceHCK sells these for $112
> 
> 
> At half the price these are a deal and a half I cant argue that they are worth over $100 but why pay that much when you can spend half and get the same cable.
> These cables works excellent with all BA or hybrid phones. Excellent dynamics, enhanced stage and detail from this cable. Highly recommend if you guys want a step up from budget level cables that is clearly a step up.



Thanks for the post as I bought it on the 3-28 sale.  IIRC, there are 3 listings for the same cable, all with slightly different prices and on 3-28, only one was eligible for the $3 off of $30 promotion.


----------



## paulwasabii

cappuchino said:


> Took unusually long to receive, but here's the TRN T2:
> 
> I might have just been converted to "16-core supremacy." I love how soft and supple it is. Only bummer is the useless chin slider (exaggeration, it works but is loose) and awkwardly-shaped earhooks (not an exaggeration). But for the price I paid at less than 3.50 USD, I definitely can't complain.
> 
> ...


Welcome to another rabbit hole. The old NiceHCK 16 core certainly looks similar and if you can find the strand count, might match up.  I bought more of the grey T2 cables as that color was unique to TRN.  The difference is the ear hooks, no hooks on the old NIceHCK 16 cores.

Keep an eye out for a deal on the pure silvers, LitzPS or Limpid.  Those would be nice to try against your T2 and stock cables.  The 4 core silvers are thin compared to a 16 core, with just 10 strands of silver per core.


----------



## cleanersonvenus

What are the current go to cables under 20$?  
Are these any good? I only need a cable that works and does not smell badly(if possible no smell at all).
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000400771561.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000411964959.html


----------



## dougms3

Dsnuts said:


> Got these last night aka white crane from niceHCK bought from XinHS. These cables are excellent. It is clearly bang for buck cable. I know it is a bit more spendy at $62 or so but these are clearly playing at a higher level cable wise. More expansive stage. Sounds like a higher end copper cable to my ears and the silver plating helps with detail. Worth the extra bucks to get this quality. I see how NiceHCK sells these for $112
> 
> 
> At half the price these are a deal and a half I cant argue that they are worth over $100 but why pay that much when you can spend half and get the same cable.
> These cables works excellent with all BA or hybrid phones. Excellent dynamics, enhanced stage and detail from this cable. Highly recommend if you guys want a step up from budget level cables that is clearly a step up.


do you have a link to this cable on aliexpress?


----------



## paulwasabii

dougms3 said:


> do you have a link to this cable on aliexpress?


Here is the cheaper one today: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001796996285.html
I asked once why there are 3 listings for some cables and he just said different promotions.


----------



## paulwasabii

cleanersonvenus said:


> What are the current go to cables under 20$?
> Are these any good? I only need a cable that works and does not smell badly(if possible no smell at all).
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000400771561.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000411964959.html


The first one, the FAAEAL cable is a go-to cable.  Not sure about the TRN but NiceHCK also has a similar cable with more connector options: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001557588043.html


----------



## dougms3

paulwasabii said:


> Here is the cheaper one today: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001796996285.html
> I asked once why there are 3 listings for some cables and he just said different promotions.


I ordered Rikudou's B7 cable 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042493770.html

It looks similar to that cable but I guess the difference is that one is single crystal.  Any impressions on sound for us true believers?

I feel like the curiosity is going to get the best of me on that.  I'll wait for my Mangirds to come in to get that.


----------



## saldsald

dougms3 said:


> do you have a link to this cable on aliexpress?


This is the very same cable I bought and posted above:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ng-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/post-16286246
Very interesting this cable has become kind of popular suddenly  

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...w_Detail&utm_source=admitad&utm_content=47843


----------



## saldsald

Strifeff7 said:


> is it better than the tri through ?


Which one is the Tri?


----------



## RikudouGoku

saldsald said:


> Which one is the Tri?


Cable A6, probably hard to beat it, since it already measures extremely low.


----------



## saldsald

RikudouGoku said:


> Cable A6, probably hard to beat it, since it already measures extremely low.


Oh ok thanks, I have the 8 core version of this.


----------



## Fly2High (Apr 14, 2021)

any of these come with 3.5mm 3 contact dual plugs and a balanced 4 contact XLR or 4.4mm balanced?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Fly2High said:


> any of these come with 3.5mm 3 contact dual plugs?


You can probably contact XINHS and ask for a custom cable like that.


----------



## crawline

Yesterday i recieved custom XINHS cable for sundara (graphene 8 core), really good quality wire and flexible, shipped with nice case which can fit iem with dap. Althrough i won't recommend graphene cable, seems overpriced to me, was just curious about it. But overall he charged reasonable price for 2m cable, so it's great place to get custom cables.


----------



## vanhalen26

I should be receiving my balanced graphene from the anniversary sale any day now.  Luckily I bought an adapter to 3.5mm as my balanced player was defective and had to be returned.  Looking forward to testing it out.


----------



## chef8489

My Xinhs purple balanced 24 core cable is in the US as of 2 days ago. . Not sure how long it will take to get to me. But I'm looking forward to it. This was my other purple cable on my reference iems.


----------



## dougms3

vanhalen26 said:


> I should be receiving my balanced graphene from the anniversary sale any day now.  Luckily I bought an adapter to 3.5mm as my balanced player was defective and had to be returned.  Looking forward to testing it out.


I'm a big fan of the graphene cable.  The second graphene cable I ordered for my Pioneer SE-Monitor5 satisfies my curiosity on sound improvement.  I'm not going into detail because the haters are gonna flame me again lol. 

The cable is well made and has a bit of weight to it so I tend to hang it around my neck connected to a Shanling UP4 so I can listen to headphones around the house.

I think it was worth the price especially during the anniversary sale.


----------



## Dsnuts

Hey no haters in here. People have their opinions of course which will never change but I didn't start this thread to have haters come in to bash folks for enjoying their new cables.  Ultimately we share our experiences and if you have more than a few that share the same results than there must be something to it.

As long as you get your monies worth and enjoy the results from it. Tis the reason why we spend the money to find out.


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of good cables. I just saw this listing. This cable for $75 is an insane good deal for this. 

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/penon-os849-4-4mm-mmcx.1853/ 

Penon OS849 cable it substantial upgrade on budget level cables for your IEMs. I own 2 sets of these and I cant recommend these enough. These go for $120 brand new. Thick 8 cores of Silver plated copper. This cable has a lot of silver content roughly 33% makes up this cable. Very versatile cable and will be a nice upgrade to just about any IEM stock cable. Works great for hybrids and BA iems that need some added body and dynamics to the sound.


----------



## holsen

Dsnuts said:


> Got these last night aka white crane from niceHCK bought from XinHS. These cables are excellent. It is clearly bang for buck cable. I know it is a bit more spendy at $62 or so but these are clearly playing at a higher level cable wise. More expansive stage. Sounds like a higher end copper cable to my ears and the silver plating helps with detail. Worth the extra bucks to get this quality. I see how NiceHCK sells these for $112
> 
> 
> At half the price these are a deal and a half I cant argue that they are worth over $100 but why pay that much when you can spend half and get the same cable.
> These cables works excellent with all BA or hybrid phones. Excellent dynamics, enhanced stage and detail from this cable. Highly recommend if you guys want a step up from budget level cables that is clearly a step up.


In fact XINHS makes this cable for NiceHCK - and they make the Graphene cable for both Linsoul and NiceHck  I've got 6 cables from these guys so far and 3 pigtails.  All excellent.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 20, 2021)

I got all my most recent batch of Aliexpress spending spree except for my graphene cables. Cant wait to try em. I should see them early next week. Will report back once I get em.

Been a while since I updated this thread with something new. Here we have two newer cables from ISN.


ISN SG4    and      ISN GD4

Brand: ISN Audio
Model: GS4
4 Shares, single share is 45 cores
18K OCC gold-plated & OCC silver-plated mixed braided
Environmental protection transparent PVC sheath
Aluminum alloy CNC cutting integrated slider
The solder joints is silver–contained tin
Secondary oxidation gold foil gold ring
Gold-plated plug
Cable length: 1.2M

Brand: ISN Audio
Model: GD4
4 shares, single share contains 45 cores
18K OCC gold-plated Litz cable
Environmental protection transparent PVC sheath
Aluminum alloy CNC cutting integrated slider
The solder joints is silver–contained tin
Secondary oxidation gold foil gold ring
Gold-plated plug
Cable length: 1.2M

Real gold pated cables cost money. These sell for $78 a piece, we aren't talking gold paint here. The ISN GD4 is a 18k gold plated OCC copper cable in 4 cores. These are basically 4 core version of the premium Penon models the GD849. Hence the naming scheme. GD4 vs GD8XX. 

Gold brings a different sound tuning for cables and this post will make non believers cringe but I base cable effects on how my earphones sound after using such a cable so I am just reporting what I hear. If you never tried a gold plated copper cable what gold does is it enhances coppers sonic influence and brings a darker, richer tone into the mix. This cable here matches up extremely well with earphones with a lot of treble or has some peakiness. Case in point.

Don't buy a gold plated cable cus it looks nice. Get it for what it does for your earphones. Here with the Fiio FD5. FD5s has a large wide dynamic sound but on sources with a lot of detail the stock cable does nothing for these earphones. Hence the introduction of the ISN GD4 into me mix. Now we are talking.  Cable here don't dramatically change the tuning or anything like that but the gold plating here helps what copper does best which is enhance mids to bass ranges while smoothing out the trebles a touch and here the ISN GD4 does just this. Gold introduces a darker tone to the upper registers and so using something like the GD4 is a great match up with earphones that have a bit much in the trebles and upper mids. For half the price of a premium Penon version. These end up being a good value.

The ISN SG4 is a mix of three elements silver and gold mixed with an OCC copper core in 4 cores. The ISN SG4 is half the cores of another Penon premium 8 cored version called the Penon SG849. Again the naming scheme here. SG4 vs SG8XX
These are more closer to a SPC in effect and half the cores are just this and it behaves more like an SPC cable vs the all gold plated GD4. The ISN SG4 is more versatile as it only has a touch of gold plating 1/2 the strands actually and here the gold plating has much lesser effect on tone of an earphone. I noticed stage is a bit more expanded when using this due to the silver content and the gold puts a slight rich tone to the mid bands but otherwise these have much less of an effect of what it does vs the 8 core version. However given the price point these are a good all around upgrade for cables. These wont drastically change the tonality of any given earphone hence these are great for earphones you dont necessarily want to change anything about the sound from your earphones. Gold plating has much less of an influence on your earphone sonics and therefor actually more versatile for all different types of earphones.

Both these cables at their core are Ohno Continuous Cast copper wires so expect copper properties vs anything pure silver for cables. Something like the GD4 when matched up with the right earphones can make an earphone sound incredible and but for folks that don't necessarily want to add too much gold influence on their earphones the SG4 is a solid purchase at the price point.

Overall while gold plating is not a universally as praised as the silver variant. What it does for the right earphone if you know what your getting into ultimately results in the best synergy for such earphones. Neutral, brighter, highly detailed with a cooler tonality and or treble happy earphones benefit greatly from such cables and the SG4 is pretty much good for any earphone as its gold influence is very negligible. 

I will have a full written review of these two soon but for now you guys are getting the bulk of what I have to say about these. Both are solid cables and your getting a taste of the premium versions here for less than half the price. Some have issues with how bulky the 849 cables are so these might be what your looking for.


----------



## Fly2High

What sound characteristics do straight copper and silver plated copped have?

Nice writeup


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 17, 2021)

Copper cable in general is known to add a smoother fuller body to the base earphones sonics enhancing mids to lower notes more than the upper registers. Pure copper doesn't enhance treble area therefor makes the upper registers sound a bit smoother. If an earphone has a lot of treble to begin with, it will still have a lot of treble but a copper cable will not add to that treble end like a pure silver cable would for example.  Silver plated copper or mixed cables that use half pure silver and half copper introduces a more balanced approach to enhancing sonics from the earphones it is attached to. With silver having the best ability for enhancing detail, imaging stage and clarity and has a tendency to tighten mids and bass. The idea of mixing the two aspects is to make enhancements to all parts of the sound.  However higher end copper cables from my own experience comes very close to silver cables. Yet clearly giving out the best dynamics possible for earphones. Reason why higher end copper cables cost a lot more.

Silver on the other hand. for the life of me I can't tell the difference between something like NiceHCKs Litzpro 8 core and ALo pure silver cables. Absolutely no difference.


----------



## Strifeff7

@Dsnuts 
I'm interested with palladium cable,
any budget option?

maybe from XinHS?


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 17, 2021)

Don't see anything they got with palladium plating. Cheapest palladium coated cable I seen on the express is around $160- $200. Unfortunately palladium seems to garner a higher price tag.

I got two cables that have palladium in them and both are in a different category of cables. The Penon Leo plus and their flagship Totem. I can honestly say I prefer palladium coatings over silver and when added to silver it brings yet another level of refinement for cables. Both the Leo plus and Totems expand sound like not other cables I own. Both with extreme black background. The Totem adding a rich tone and the best sound separation with a greater sense of stage for any cables I have tried. 

Leo Plus I use on my IER Z1R and I have never taken them off since. It is perfect with the Z1R. Totems with the Volts, this combo is pretty much end of the line sound right here.  

I would assume if a cheaper palladium infused cable can be made it would be XinHS. You never know. Even if they introduce one hovering around a $100 that would be worth it. Somebody suggest this to them. Lol .


----------



## slex

Strifeff7 said:


> @Dsnuts
> I'm interested with palladium cable,
> any budget option?
> 
> maybe from XinHS?


I'll receive a unrelease palladium alloy cable from XINHS soon. Will test it out and break-in, it's terminated with rhodium 4.4mm plug.


----------



## Dsnuts

Looking forward to see how that turned out.


----------



## Strifeff7

slex said:


> I'll receive a unrelease palladium alloy cable from XINHS soon. Will test it out and break-in, it's terminated with rhodium 4.4mm plug.


wow, this company is so awesome,


----------



## slex

Dsnuts said:


> Looking forward to see how that turned out.


Ok, heres a pic before XINHS sent it out to me.


----------



## holsen

Looking forward to hearing how it works out too,  I just wrote to him and it seems you got the only one!


----------



## holsen

slex said:


> Ok, heres a pic before XINHS sent it out to me.


Btw,  I just got an M3x and it's stunning what Shanling pulled off for $340.  Thanks for your early endorsement of it.


----------



## Strifeff7

slex said:


> Ok, heres a pic before XINHS sent it out to me.


look like a limpid pro cable,


----------



## slex

holsen said:


> Btw,  I just got an M3x and it's stunning what Shanling pulled off for $340.  Thanks for your early endorsement of it.


Great you like it👌


----------



## slex

holsen said:


> Looking forward to hearing how it works out too,  I just wrote to him and it seems you got the only one!


Apparently, I will the guinea pig first!☺️


----------



## slex

PWaudio 1960 clone?🤣


----------



## PhonoPhi

Dsnuts said:


> Don't see anything they got with palladium plating. Cheapest palladium coated cable I seen on the express is around $160- $200. Unfortunately palladium seems to garner a higher price tag.
> 
> I got two cables that have palladium in them and both are in a different category of cables. The Penon Leo plus and their flagship Totem. I can honestly say I prefer palladium coatings over silver and when added to silver it brings yet another level of refinement for cables. Both the Leo plus and Totems expand sound like not other cables I own. Both with extreme black background. The Totem adding a rich tone and the best sound separation with a greater sense of stage for any cables I have tried.
> 
> ...


OK. I understand "warm" and "lush"  may not be possibly measured easily...

But now, "extreme black background" - that is something perfectly measurable and precisely quantifyable in microvolts, so that is really fantastic!!

Do you have measurements?
That would be a perfect selling point for many HiFi-ers to get their cables!
(Otherwise there are so many claims are shouted out there that makes it really hard to distinguish different kinds of snake oil; and extra virgin snake oils are the best, yah know....)


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 18, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> OK. I understand "warm" and "lush"  may not be possibly measured easily...
> 
> But now, "extreme black background" - that is something perfectly measurable and precisely quantifyable in microvolts, so that is really fantastic!!
> 
> ...



No snake oil but I am gonna get this thing soon.




*ISN Audio SOLAR Flagship Audiophile IEM Cable HiFi Earphone Cable

Description*

Gold&silver oil immersion cable technology,soaked in mineral oil for 20 days and dried at constant temperature for 10 days,

which enhances antioxidation and eliminates the interference of static electricity in transmission on sound.

2 shares, per share 126 cores , 252 cores in total

Main core: pure silver gold-plated + pure silver palladium-plated

The outer shield is single crystal copper gold-plated + single crystal copper plated with silver & copper.

Accessory materials: copper electroplate silver,

Plug: gold-plated plug

Cable length: 1.2M

Cable was soaked in mineral oil which suppose to enhance antioxidation. This is about as close to any type of oils used in cables I know of.


----------



## slex

Dsnuts said:


> No snake oil but I am gonna get this thing soon.
> 
> *ISN Audio SOLAR Flagship Audiophile IEM Cable HiFi Earphone Cable
> 
> ...


👍Makes a good lightning arrestor and resistor.
https://patents.google.com/patent/US5345212A/en


----------



## Strifeff7

is it normal for a cable became stiff after just a couple months?
yiny**, jcally, tri, faaeal and several other,
I need to change cable constantly,

@Dsnuts @RikudouGoku


----------



## RikudouGoku

Strifeff7 said:


> is it normal for a cable became stiff after just a couple months?
> yiny**, jcally, tri, faaeal and several other,
> I need to change cable constantly,
> 
> @Dsnuts @RikudouGoku


I havent noticed that. But then again, I have so many cables/iems that a single unit doesnt really get much usage.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Strifeff7 said:


> is it normal for a cable became stiff after just a couple months?
> yiny**, jcally, tri, faaeal and several other,
> I need to change cable constantly,
> 
> @Dsnuts @RikudouGoku


That is the problem with PVC as the main cable material.
PVC is the cheapest and versatile, that is why it is used despite being very poor in many aspects (toxicity, main source of poisoning death in fires, etc).

That is the problem that personally annoyed me with KBEar and other otherwise perfectly good cables.

To address what can be done - I have requested the great person at XINHS about other insulation materials, and ordered TPE and PU about three weeks ago.
I plan to report on how it will work out.

P. S. Now my request for help - after the recent Head-Fi upgrades I seem to lost the ability to add "likes" and I really miss it  I realize.
 I use my Samsung phone and its browser.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> That is the problem with PVC as the main cable material.
> PVC is the cheapest and versatile, that is why it is used despite being very poor in many aspects (toxicity, main source of poisoning death in fires, etc).
> 
> That is the problem that personally annoyed me with KBEar and other otherwise perfectly good cables.
> ...


Did you have to pay extra to get TPE and PU? (I assume you just had to mention TPE and PU to them and they understood it without much problems right?)


Try the Google Chrome browser, might be the samsung browser thats causing some compatibility issues with head-fi after the updates.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> Did you have to pay extra to get TPE and PU? (I assume you just had to mention TPE and PU to them and they understood it without much problems right?)
> 
> 
> Try the Google Chrome browser, might be the samsung browser thats causing some compatibility issues with head-fi after the updates.


Thank you.
Mozilla worked (Chrome is out of question given Google ... though the Samsung browser is actually chrome-based).

For the cables, I asked what is available other than PVC, specifically requesting about TPE.
At first, he thought that there is some choice, but actually one cable each for PU and TPE at least under $30.
He just uses what is available - custim cable insulation is hardly a feasible option now.

Then again, I thought to order and report my experience, so it could be tge case that there will be more demand for such cables.

The insulation is what one experiences the most with cables, with all the plasticizers leaching from PVC (so it becomes stiff) - it goes to the skin and may be concerning to many to be aware.


----------



## paulwasabii

Another popular sale cable, the Yy 5N UPOCC here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001085882852.html
The normal price is $60usd but during sale periods, it drops down to $30usd.  For those who want to have it customized at the sale price, XINHS has this one also, just not listed.

This is L-type 2.5mm 2pin and a similar accessory set if it is not the same.


----------



## vanhalen26

I just received my balanced graphene cable from XINHS along with a 3.5mm adapter.  Great workmanship, I will definitely a order a second for my other iem headphones.  I might even grab a third - cable works great and sounds very good, just the gauge/weight is heavier than I’d personally like.  The connectors are great as well, I have Valkyrie and U12ts and the connectors fit both perfectly and securely, I can’t say that about the stock connectors they came with when I switch them back and forth even though in theory they are both .78mm.

Very happy to have been introduced to them/him, thank you again.


----------



## saldsald

Fly2High said:


> What sound characteristics do straight copper and silver plated copped have?
> 
> Nice writeup


It actually also depends on the weaving method. For example litz copper cables usually sound brighter than non-litz ones and some litz silver-plated copper wire can sound overly bright.


----------



## drspeter

Has anyone tried both 4 core and 8 core graphene cables from XinHS? I've purchased 4 core first and then waiting for 8 core to come. 
I am afraid that 4 core will be fully redundant when 8 core comes.


----------



## holsen

drspeter said:


> Has anyone tried both 4 core and 8 core graphene cables from XinHS? I've purchased 4 core first and then waiting for 8 core to come.
> I am afraid that 4 core will be fully redundant when 8 core comes.


I've got a couple of the 4 core and really like them and have other 8 core cables from XIN.  I use the 8 cores around the house and if I'm going out I prefer the 4 core because they pack up so much more easily.  I can even wind them around my fingers and put them in my pocket.  Cant really do that with the 8


----------



## drspeter

holsen said:


> I've got a couple of the 4 core and really like them and have other 8 core cables from XIN.  I use the 8 cores around the house and if I'm going out I prefer the 4 core because they pack up so much more easily.  I can even wind them around my fingers and put them in my pocket.  Cant really do that with the 8


oh, thanks for your input. How about the sound? do you notice any difference? I am also thinking of pairing it with my 3DT  Are you using it with them too?


----------



## holsen

I've got an 8 Core Copper, 8 Core Silver and a couple of 4 Core Graphene.  I use the Copper and the Graphne with the 3DT and I used the other Graphene with IMR RAH.
With the 3DT, the graphene is miles better than the supplied cable but I still prefer the Copper with the 3DT.  The difference is not night and day between the copper and Graphene.  It's more subtle; the copper tames the higher frequencies ever so slightly - You'll be happy with the Graphene cable but I'll be interested to hear about you comparisons between the 4 core and 8 and what if anything you notice.


----------



## drspeter

holsen said:


> I've got an 8 Core Copper, 8 Core Silver and a couple of 4 Core Graphene.  I use the Copper and the Graphne with the 3DT and I used the other Graphene with IMR RAH.
> With the 3DT, the graphene is miles better than the supplied cable but I still prefer the Copper with the 3DT.  The difference is not night and day between the copper and Graphene.  It's more subtle; the copper tames the higher frequencies ever so slightly - You'll be happy with the Graphene cable but I'll be interested to hear about you comparisons between the 4 core and 8 and what if anything you notice.


I see. 4 core graphene cable that I bought was for MMCX connector (for LZ A6). I bought 8 core graphene for both MMCX and 2pin, so I can try that for 3DT but 4 and 8 core comparison cannot be done with 3DT unfortunately. But I will leave my brief impression between 4 core and 8 core. Also I can compare how 3DT sounds if I swab cable from current 8 core pure silver to graphene one. As a crazy treblehead (I can handle excess of treble peaks lol or I am high frequency deaf), I liked silver cable over copper for 3DT.


----------



## Fly2High

Does XINHS have listings for other cables besides the IEM and those with the two prong connectors?  I understand he can do custom but I was curious to see his wares.

 Also, I see he is not using what I would call popular named connectors.
How would you rate them?  
What brand are they?  
How do they hold up?


----------



## holsen

I also am a treble head.  I love clarity sparkle air - but not at the expense of the mids and low end.   So while many like copper because it attenuates the high end, and I found the same, I also find it brings a bit of extra weight to the lower frequencies.   Given what you've said, it's a safe bet you'll like the graphene.   On my IMR EDP (Planar) it deepend the bottom end and brought a bit of sparkle up top and like that same cable with the 3DT also.


----------



## holsen

Fly2High said:


> Does XINHS have listings for other cables besides the IEM and those with the two prong connectors?  I understand he can do custom but I was curious to see his wares.
> 
> Also, I see he is not using what I would call popular named connectors.
> How would you rate them?
> ...


The hardware on every cable I've gotten from him has been solid as can be.  All stainless housings around the jacks, pins, & splitters.  The quality has been exceptional.  He'll make what ever you want.  If you see a cable image in his store with the faux carbon, just ask him to replace it with stainless.


----------



## Fly2High

Does he have email or a way to contact?  I looked around his store but found nothing


----------



## holsen

Fly2High said:


> Does he have email or a way to contact?  I looked around his store but found nothing


Click on any item in the store or preferably on something you're interested it and below the main description you'll see a contact link as in this screenshot
Tell him Olsen from Headfi and Canada sent you and he may offer you a little discount.  Nothing in it for me but he has offered me a discount from time to time because of the headfi traffic and he usually extends it to other headfiers unless it's already on sale.


----------



## slex

Fly2High said:


> Does XINHS have listings for other cables besides the IEM and those with the two prong connectors?  I understand he can do custom but I was curious to see his wares.
> 
> Also, I see he is not using what I would call popular named connectors.
> How would you rate them?
> ...


So far he can offer such plug above, but if you have other requirements, can always message hime with ready pictures of your specs.

I recalled once i need to customize a cable for my etymotic, but alas the L mmcx is not in his inventory.


----------



## dubleon

My Denon AHD5000 cable keeps fraying, any suggestions on a cable around $50-70? I presume I would have to convert it to MCX or something? I also need to read up on balanced cables and what they are. Thanks


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Bought this XIHNS cable! Pretty good service and quality! 

Get cashback in an instant!
You shop, we pay
https://a.aliexpress.com/_msUtDRd


----------



## slex

Strifeff7 said:


> look like a limpid pro cable,





I just received it, this is 30X microscopic view of in. First impression, it have more tighter bass compare to 8 cores graphene. Will burn it for around 150hrs.


----------



## Fly2High

slex said:


> I just received it, this is 30X microscopic view of in. First impression, it have more tighter bass compare to 8 cores graphene. Will burn it for around 150hrs.


Sorry but which cable is this?


----------



## Strifeff7

Fly2High said:


> Sorry but which cable is this?


Palladium


----------



## dougms3

slex said:


> I just received it, this is 30X microscopic view of in. First impression, it have more tighter bass compare to 8 cores graphene. Will burn it for around 150hrs.


That is a pretty cable.

Do you have a normal range pic?

Are you allowed to disclose pricing on the paladium cable?


----------



## holsen

It's not available.  As soon as @slex wrote that he picked one up, I wrote to XINHS looking for one and was told he got the only one.  If they decide to sell it, he'll let me and presumably everyone else, know.   For now we just have to rely on Slex's impressions and if they are as expected, press XIN to make it.


----------



## drspeter

I also really hope that there's a reasonably priced paladium cable available. Addtion of paladium are expected to improve treble and clarity of sound as well, could be an ultimate cable for lovers of such sound signature.


----------



## drspeter

slex said:


> I just received it, this is 30X microscopic view of in. First impression, it have more tighter bass compare to 8 cores graphene. Will burn it for around 150hrs.


Is this silver based or copper based cable? Pure silver plated with paladium would be really sweet if avalable from XinHS


----------



## PhonoPhi (Apr 21, 2021)

drspeter said:


> ...Addtion of paladium are expected to improve treble and clarity of sound as well...


I am really sorry to ask but what would be any reasonable (if not to say "scientific) basis for these statements?

Palladium is a noticeably inferior electrical conductor compared to silver and copper. Silver/palladium alloys were used by the virtue of their better oxidation resistance, but those were the times when palladium was much-much less expensive.

So the hype is based purely on the "name game" and the ill-conceived but highly profittable (for the business) notion that "higher prices mean better products".

Unless proven by measurements and proper tests, of course, that is the reason I am trying to ask.


----------



## drspeter

PhonoPhi said:


> I am really sorry to ask but what would be any reasonable (if not to say "scientific) basis for these statements?
> 
> Palladium is a noticeably inferior electrical conductor compared to silver and copper. Silver/palladium alloys were used by the virtue of their better oxidation resistance, but those were the times when palladium was much-much less expensive.
> 
> ...


Haha, no need to sorry about. I have no clue that proves how palladium changes the sound in a way that was described in some users' impression/reviews. But as a person who believes that cable could changes the sound (something that cannot be simply measured in resistance or etc), I am just curious and want to test if it's true only if the price is 'reasonable'. It seems like I didnt know about palladium than you, so I am learning a bit after reading your comment.


----------



## slex

Q


drspeter said:


> Is this silver based or copper based cable? Pure silver plated with paladium would be really sweet if avalable from XinHS


I have asked same question to XINHS, apparently theres no data on it about the concoction of silver,gold,copper and palladium.


----------



## slex

dougms3 said:


> That is a pretty cable.
> 
> Do you have a normal range pic?
> 
> Are you allowed to disclose pricing on the paladium cable?


Ok, i will take some photos when i get home. Prices is the cheapest pallas i've known and research 🤣


----------



## seanwee

Imo the use of other materials in cables is to add sound colouration to the cables. If it affects the mids and bass more than the treble, it could create the perception that it is brighter as its treble will sound boosted relative to the other frequencies.


----------



## Craftsman1511

drspeter said:


> I also really hope that there's a reasonably priced paladium cable available. Addtion of paladium are expected to improve treble and clarity of sound as well, could be an ultimate cable for lovers of such sound signature.



After trying out a few fully palladium based cables, im not so sure that i like em. A little too thinny


----------



## dougms3

For my CCA ca16, the pure silver cable made it sound brighter and improved clarity in the mids and highs as well as separation and bass tightened up a bit vs the stock cable.  (stock cable is pretty crappy)

Theres no scientific data that proves my perception.  Can you show me the scientific data that proves I'm wrong?

Theres some really good cables around the $20 range.  If you're skeptical, all you have to do it borrow or buy one and test it out for yourself before you go Amir on cables.


----------



## dougms3

These are the specs of the 8 core graphene cable from XINHS in case anyone is interested.  

"It consists of 133 cores * 8=1064 cores of single crystal copper silver plating + graphene"


----------



## slex

Craftsman1511 said:


> After trying out a few fully palladium based cables, im not so sure that i like em. A little too thinny


Are those cables you tried belongs to CEMA acousti?


----------



## RikudouGoku

dougms3 said:


> For my CCA ca16, the pure silver cable made it sound brighter and improved clarity in the mids and highs as well as separation and bass tightened up a bit vs the stock cable.  (stock cable is pretty crappy)
> 
> Theres no scientific data that proves my perception.  Can you show me the scientific data that proves I'm wrong?
> 
> Theres some really good cables around the $20 range.  If you're skeptical, all you have to do it borrow or buy one and test it out for yourself before you go Amir on cables.


The C16 has 8 BA´s, so any changes in total resistance will affect the FR. Not the cable that changes the sound, its the resistance that does that.
Here is an example with another ba only iem with different resistances:





Source:https://www.audiodiscourse.com/2019/06/campfire-andromeda-mini-review.html


----------



## slex

dougms3 said:


> That is a pretty cable.
> 
> Do you have a normal range pic?
> 
> Are you allowed to disclose pricing on the paladium cable?





There's gold tinge of color there!


----------



## slex

The closest "look"  i can find in aliexpress is above ( 8 cores ). Mine is 4 cores.


----------



## dougms3

RikudouGoku said:


> The C16 has 8 BA´s, so any changes in total resistance will affect the FR. Not the cable that changes the sound, its the resistance that does that.
> Here is an example with another ba only iem with different resistances:
> 
> 
> Source:https://www.audiodiscourse.com/2019/06/campfire-andromeda-mini-review.html


CCA ca16 has 7 ba + 1 dd

Well if the total resistance affects the FR and cable determines the resistance, isn't it ultimately the cable that changes the sound?


----------



## dougms3

slex said:


> There's gold tinge of color there!



Is it pure palladium or is there a mix of other metals in there?


----------



## RikudouGoku

dougms3 said:


> CCA ca16 has 7 ba + 1 dd
> 
> Well if the total resistance affects the FR and cable determines the resistance, isn't it ultimately the cable that changes the sound?


The cable resistance is a part in it yes, but you can get very low resistance cables cheap. So stuff like graphene, palladium and other "exotic name materials" are just that, marketing fluff.


----------



## slex

dougms3 said:


> Is it pure palladium or is there a mix of other metals in there?


As mentioned ,no data from XINHS. Its a sample unit he is willing to let at a cost to me.


----------



## dougms3

RikudouGoku said:


> The cable resistance is a part in it yes, but you can get very low resistance cables cheap. So stuff like graphene, palladium and other "exotic name materials" are just that, marketing fluff.


I'm not an apple customer, so I can be the judge of whats market fluff for myself 

So if you are saying that the cable material doesn't affect the sound, anyone who hears a difference from "exotic" materials, like gold, platinum, palladium, graphene, has a wild imagination ?  After all, the first 3 are less conductive than copper and silver and silver is the most conductive and retrieves the lowest resistance with all things being equal.  

If thats the case I wonder why they don't make all audiophile cables from pure silver...


----------



## RikudouGoku

dougms3 said:


> I'm not an apple customer, so I can be the judge of whats market fluff for myself
> 
> So if you are saying that the cable material doesn't affect the sound, anyone who hears a difference from "exotic" materials, like gold, platinum, palladium, graphene, has a wild imagination ?  After all, the first 3 are less conductive than copper and silver and silver is the most conductive and retrieves the lowest resistance with all things being equal.
> 
> If thats the case I wonder why they don't make all audiophile cables from pure silver...


Placebo is a scary thing. And we are affected by other biases as well. And with different resistances comes different volume levels, it is hard to volume match when you swap cables since it takes a few sec and our audio memory is extremely short as well.


----------



## dougms3

RikudouGoku said:


> Placebo is a scary thing. And we are affected by other biases as well. And with different resistances comes different volume levels, it is hard to volume match when you swap cables since it takes a few sec and our audio memory is extremely short as well.


Absolutely agree with you.  Also have to factor in that some people don't have the same level of capability in their hearing.

Why does no one speak up when @Dsnuts is around.  Someone should warn him before he wastes $400 on a cable then...

Btw I've been meaning to ask you, what kind of current are you running through the cables when testing for ohms, it would be very insightful to know the volts and amps.  Thanks.


----------



## RikudouGoku

dougms3 said:


> Absolutely agree with you.  Also have to factor in that some people don't have the same level of capability in their hearing.
> 
> Why does no one speak up when @Dsnuts is around.  Someone should warn him before he wastes $400 on a cable then...
> 
> Btw I've been meaning to ask you, what kind of current are you running through the cables when testing for ohms, it would be very insightful to know the volts and amps.  Thanks.


No idea lol. I just use these:


----------



## paulwasabii

slex said:


> There's gold tinge of color there!


Beautiful, thanks for sharing this with us.  It looks almost pearlescent but maybe just your camera.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 22, 2021)

I agree with RikudoukuGoku about resistance on cables. But there are also  intangible aspects of cables that unless you tried them it is difficult to not only discuss but to really relate to. It is a case of if you never tried it then you wont know type of aspect.

Folks that don't adhere to cables and what they do will most certainly not try out a $800 Penon Totem cable for example. Why would they since according to non believers materials makes no difference right?

There are clear tiers of cables like we have tiers for earphones. It is highly debatable what makes a higher end cable a higher end cable but I just report on how the cables affect the sonics I am hearing from my earphones. I can argue that these higher end cables is the worse money spent on sound as cables don't all of a sudden change a host earphone sonic signature to a drastic degree.  You can't turn an analytical tuning into a full bodied musical one for example and visa versa. But you can tone down or enhance a few aspects of a host earphone tuning using cables which varies depending on cable tier.

I have always thought the best value in cable land are the budget sector as it will not only get you a better made cable but also lasts longer and will be way more premium in feel and ergonomics than any packed in cable included with earphones. Higher end cables are for the extreme and for folks that would like to squeeze out the last 2% of sonics they can from a phone. It does matter what earphone your using such cables on too. You can't expect a $1500 stormbreaker PWA cable on a $20 KBEAR KS1 for example and even if you did use such a cable what is the likelihood there will be any type of real changes to the sonics. Now when you match up such a cable to EE ODIN which from all reports is a very highly resolving sound then your gonna have some effects from the cable.

This is another reason why cables are such hot topic when it comes to effects and beliefs. Just because in a review you see a cable saying it gives greater bass response does not mean that cable will do the exact same for your earphones. How I personally test cables is I try a cable on no less than 5 earphones in all different tiers and I try to get what the cable adds or takes away vs their stock sound tuning. I know that is not the most scientific but it does give me a good idea what changes there are if there is any. Some cables have much less effect than others and again it comes down to the type of cable and what tier of cable we are looking at.

My best advise for you guys and everyone looking into cables is, cables is the last frontier for your earphones. If you hate your cable that comes with your earphones than it is obvious why you would spend some cash and look into a cable. If your source has balanced out and you need a balanced cable that is also very obvious there as well. How much you want to invest in said cable is really up to the owner of their phones. But know certain cables are better than others when it comes to the type of signature your earphone has. If you know the basics then by all means experiment away..

In the end if you get that perfect matching cable for your can or earphone. That is the point of this thread.


----------



## PhonoPhi

dougms3 said:


> I'm not an apple customer, so I can be the judge of whats market fluff for myself
> 
> So if you are saying that the cable material doesn't affect the sound, anyone who hears a difference from "exotic" materials, like gold, platinum, palladium, graphene, has a wild imagination ?  After all, the first 3 are less conductive than copper and silver and silver is the most conductive and retrieves the lowest resistance with all things being equal.
> 
> If thats the case I wonder why they don't make all audiophile cables from pure silver...


Pure silver, gold plated to prevent oxidation in TPE or fluoroelastomer insulation indeed will be a near ideal cable.

In fact, those cables were designed and accepted to be the best many years ago.

But then it will be so much less money made, and yep, less claims how "silver plated" (in many cases silver-coloured) cables magically change the sound of ~$10 IEM.

I personally found after-market cables indispensable for comfort (no tangling and fit), and enjoying the full power of the balanced output.

There can be a significant difference compared to thin stock cable (easily 1.5 Ohm per conductor).

I could not hear any difference below 0.5-0.6 Ohm with my IEMs.
I can imagine with those 8-9 Ohm recent designs and/or better ears than mine people can hear the difference to 0.2-0.3 Ohm - the values for the best cables.

No any evidence were documented that anything else other than resistance matter in cables - after all cables are just conductors. If the goal is to attenuate the sound - DAPs and equalizers suit much better!

Having said this, I can easily imagine how my 24-core blue-gray cable can transend  and transform my IEMs into sounding naturally pure, totally massive, with nice effervescent ambiance and subliminally ethereal sparkles!


----------



## PhonoPhi

Dsnuts said:


> I agree with RikudoukuGoku about resistance on cables. But there are also  intangible aspects of cables that unless you tried them it is difficult to not only discuss but to really relate to. It is a case of if you never tried it then you wont know type of aspect.
> 
> Folks that don't adhere to cables and what they do will most certainly not try out a $800 Penon Totem cable for example. Why would they since according to non believers materials makes no difference right?
> 
> ...


Once again, the measurements now are ultimately sensitive to document precise sound changes.
New measurement setups are being developed, as we see here.

So the beleivers of flat Earth get more of my empathy than those preaching onto $800+ cables (but my personal opinion, of course).


----------



## paulwasabii (Apr 22, 2021)

Some beauty shots of my custom from XINHS.  For those who have looked at @RikudouGoku silver/copper mix, the two copper options are bright and dark.  This is a cable using the bright copper and maybe the same dark.  If you look closely, the bright is the thicker core, the dark is thinner which was necessary to fit 8 cores.  Essentially two of the XINHS 4 core copper cables made into a single 8 core.



Thickness from top to bottom: KBEAR Expansion, KBEAR Rhyme, XINHS Custom, FAAEAL


Put it on the multimeter for those who are interested.  I use 0.1 for the internal resistance on this unit and clips.


What is strange about the feel of the cable is that it feels better than the two individual 4 cores.  For anyone who has purchased these 4 cores, there are on the stiff side but I prefer the 8 core braid which is closer to that 16 core feel.  The chin slider was left off as the matching one did not fit and I am not a big fan of the ball.

It is a custom right now so if you are interested in it or something similar, message the store on AliExpress.

Also if you want to see it on video with more background , look here:


----------



## PhonoPhi (Apr 22, 2021)

I have received my XINHS cables today.

I ordered custom shorter length (60 cm) and explored different insulation materials - the only excuses I can pull to get yet more cables.

The price for all 3 cables were ~$60-63 (really great deal, the core materials are "single crystal copper", I was not looking for anything fancy there).



On the image above - *top *white/clear is PU (polyurethane) -jacketed, 4-core single copper. It measures at below 0.2 Ohm for 6 cm, being equivalent to 0.3-0.4 Ohm for the standard 1.2-m length.
*Bottom right* - black TPE (thermoplastic elastomer) 8-core single copper; it measures 0.4-0.5 Ohm in full-length equivalent.
*Bottom left* is common PVC 24-core, loved the colour, perhaps a bit too vivid.  While the thickestitas expected for the 24-core, it measures the highest at 0.5-0.6 Ohm in full-length equivalent, similar to typical 16 cores, since it is reasonable to assume that most of the thickness is insulation.

PU and TPE were the only options available.
In terms of smell, TPE has the least, next to none (likely residuals from being stored with other cables), as expected, since no plasticizers are needed;  PU is not void of smell, different from PVC, less but strong and evident...
24-core PVC is not the most smelly that I had, but strong.

In terms of tactile feeling: TPE is rubbery (it is an elastomer after all), I like it and can recommend it as a non-smelly option for black cable lovers 

PU did not strike me as any better than PVC. The conductivity of this thick 4-core is very good though.

I will now enjoy my wide- nozzle ASX more than ever (have not got any IEMs in 4 months); just Shanling UA2 is on the way, almost there 

*P. S. My highest recommendation  for XINHS *- amazing communication, perfect customization, great prices (no affiliation, paid fully what was asked).

P. P. S. The cable community can take the full credit for XINHS - the strong demand for custom cables made possible suxh great opportunities, I am really grateful for this, as a perhaps not "unconditional cable believer", but enjoying these cables as much as I can


----------



## paulwasabii

PhonoPhi said:


> I have received my XINHS cables today.
> 
> I ordered custom shorter length (60 cm) and explored different insulation materials - the only excuses I can pull to get yet more cables.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for a close look at the purple.  I thought it was going to be a pale shade of purple.  And at the same time remembered that XINHS does have the blue/grey 24 core.  We were talking about it last night and someone asked him.  Not listed, need to ask him about it.


----------



## dougms3

PhonoPhi said:


> Pure silver, gold plated to prevent oxidation in TPE or fluoroelastomer insulation indeed will be a near ideal cable.
> 
> In fact, those cables were designed and accepted to be the best many years ago.
> 
> ...



Now bare in mind I'm only making a point, I'm not actually saying this.  

If I said something like, fell deep for the marketing fluff, snake oil, placebo, wild imagination, flat earther, climate change denier, cables are only for looks, etc.  Show the scientific data behind this.

How would you respond? Feel kind of personal doesn't it?


----------



## dougms3 (Apr 22, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> No idea lol. I just use these:


Reason I asked is because the ohms, amperage, voltage all affect each other.

While I do think your test results are highly beneficial to understanding how the cables affect audio, I don't think only the ohms are the be all end all determination.  The reason why is because I can wire a speaker or sub in my car at lets say 4 or 8 ohms and it will have no effect on the sound as long as it has enough power to feed the speaker it will sound the same, if it does not have enough power then it will affect the sound.  The type of cable, awg thickness, and distance also play a role but I don't know if the same rules apply on a smaller scale as with iems and headphones.  However, I'm leaning towards, yes it does affect it.

As Dsnuts mentioned there are quite alot of variables to take into consideration when factoring how these cables influence the sound.

Perhaps a more informative test would be to measure the ohms from the positive and negative terminals on the same plug with the iem or headphone connected.  This way the resistance of the driver in the iem/headphone can be measured along with the cable.  Voltage wise I think it should be ok but not sure what the amperage of the multimeter is, it may not be safe for the iem, probably not alot but I'm not sure.  Would need another multimeter to test the multimeter.

Out of curiosity I tested both the stock cable vs 8 core graphene cable on my Senn 58x since I wasn't worried about the current on headphones.

I got 157.2 ohms (3.5mm SE stock cable) vs 156.2 ohm (2.5mm balanced graphene cable).  Doesn't really indicate the difference in sound, because IMO the sound is drastically different.


----------



## chef8489

I think I'd like a custom cable half purple and half blue.


----------



## shotgunshane

Does anyone know what cable this might be? It’s on a loaner iem from a friend, who bought from someone else, etc, so nothing is known about the cable. I really like it. It’s super soft and supple. Very flexible. No kinking or tangling. And while it is 8 core, it is thinner and lighter than the 4 cores I’ve tried from AliExpress, so this is something I like to have on my personal iems

The MMCX connectors remind me XINHS but in plan black. However the plug, y split and chin slider aren’t like anything he produces that I’ve seen. This looks more like stuff from the cable brand that starts with Y that we can’t say. Or possibly HifiHear or even FDbro or TRN.

Lastly, does anyone know if these cheaper cables will harden over time?


----------



## slex

shotgunshane said:


> Does anyone know what cable this might be? It’s on a loaner iem from a friend, who bought from someone else, etc, so nothing is known about the cable. I really like it. It’s super soft and supple. Very flexible. No kinking or tangling. And while it is 8 core, it is thinner and lighter than the 4 cores I’ve tried from AliExpress, so this is something I like to have on my personal iems
> 
> The MMCX connectors remind me XINHS but in plan black. However the plug, y split and chin slider aren’t like anything he produces that I’ve seen. This looks more like stuff from the cable brand that starts with Y that we can’t say. Or possibly HifiHear or even FDbro or TRN.
> 
> Lastly, does anyone know if these cheaper cables will harden over time?





YY


----------



## holsen

slex said:


> YY


Good Eye!


----------



## PhonoPhi (Apr 23, 2021)

dougms3 said:


> Reason I asked is because the ohms, amperage, voltage all affect each other.
> 
> While I do think your test results are highly beneficial to understanding how the cables affect audio, I don't think only the ohms are the be all end all determination.  The reason why is because I can wire a speaker or sub in my car at lets say 4 or 8 ohms and it will have no effect on the sound as long as it has enough power to feed the speaker it will sound the same, if it does not have enough power then it will affect the sound.  The type of cable, awg thickness, and distance also play a role but I don't know if the same rules apply on a smaller scale as with iems and headphones.  However, I'm leaning towards, yes it does affect it.
> 
> ...


There is a simple 1/8 rule that works well (less than 1/8 resistance of cable compared to load (IEM) does not matter). What complicates a bit an easy applicability of this rule is the frequency dependence of IEM impedance, that is typically cited as a single value at 1 kHz. But everything is measurable and accountable for. IEM designs are based on science and engineering.

Sure, it is easier just to be a "beleiver", I can concur.


----------



## paulwasabii

I hate posting pure promotion but worth it if someone ends up getting a cheap cable.   SpaceCloud is $189 and on launch day a few day ago, it was $96 if you were fast with their limited codes.  Worth asking about it on AliExpress
SpaceCloud here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002524014955.html
https://twitter.com/hckexin/status/1385461442007031809


----------



## slex (Apr 23, 2021)

paulwasabii said:


> I hate posting pure promotion but worth it if someone ends up getting a cheap cable.   SpaceCloud is $189 and on launch day a few day ago, it was $96 if you were fast with their limited codes.  Worth asking about it on AliExpress
> SpaceCloud here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002524014955.html
> https://twitter.com/hckexin/status/1385461442007031809





Looks similar? Btw, price is not similar!


----------



## paulwasabii

slex said:


> Looks similar? Btw, price is not similar!



I will be the first to admit the other two recent blue cables seemed very expensive.  This is not the same material as BlueComet but quite a big jump in price.  The core numbers don't quite match that one, 240 vs 264 (18+15 * 8).  Could be NiceHCK like the visual appearance and used more expensive material.  In any case, certainly, go into this one with some skepticism


----------



## slex

paulwasabii said:


> I will be the first to admit the other two recent blue cables seemed very expensive.  This is not the same material as BlueComet but quite a big jump in price.  The core numbers don't quite match that one, 240 vs 264 (18+15 * 8).  Could be NiceHCK like the visual appearance and used more expensive material.  In any case, certainly, go into this one with some skepticism


Theres another Tri metals from same shop which i like better for its sonic quality. Its stayin put on my 3DT for now.


----------



## paulwasabii

slex said:


> Theres another Tri metals from same shop which i like better for its sonic quality. Its stayin put on my 3DT for now.


Another cable with various price points:
JieTu : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002344714371.html
KZ qdc only: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002322306608.html
xinhs: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001774409087.html

If I were to read too much into the XINHS image, their seven strands might match the KZ description of 7 smaller strands (2 gold 3 copper 2 silver)


----------



## chef8489

slex said:


> Looks similar? Btw, price is not similar!


That's a good looking cable though.


----------



## slex

paulwasabii said:


> Another cable with various price points:
> JieTu : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002344714371.html
> KZ qdc only: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002322306608.html
> xinhs: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001774409087.html
> ...


Surprisingly, the cost of the pins are plugs of the Tri Metal are below.


----------



## cappuchino

slex said:


> Looks similar? Btw, price is not similar!


How is the cable? Any "sonic" changes? I'm planning to buy one in MMCX for about 18 USD with Shopee coins and vouchers.


----------



## slex

cappuchino said:


> How is the cable? Any "sonic" changes? I'm planning to buy one in MMCX for about 18 USD with Shopee coins and vouchers.


Sonic i prefer Tri Metal, aesthetic this is the one to get😄


----------



## paulwasabii

I hope someone has better luck than i did on SpaceCloud


----------



## 430633 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hi everyone, I'm trying to find a cable replacement for the *Whizzer HE01 but it seems rather difficult due to the shape of its iem plugs. It is of the 2 pin style, but half-recessed and bent and rounded at the same time 
*Edit for wrong name


----------



## Penon

We have customized this cable. You should have seen it in the market or some people have already bought it, but our materials and accessories are different.

PAC480
OCC & Silver-plated Mixed Braided HiFi Audiophile IEMs Cable

2 shares, 480 cores per share
480 core coaxial , outer 340 cores , inner 140 cores
Single crystal Copper, silver carbon fiber, copper-plated brass accessories
Outer shield 170 cores silver + 170 cores copper mixed
Gold-plated copper Plug
Cable length: 1.2M

https://penonaudio.com/pac480-iem-cable.html


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

If someone buy this cable from XINHS, please use this link 
Get cashback in an instant!
You shop, we pay
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOXEZRL  

XINHS cables have suprisingly good quality👍


----------



## Strifeff7

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> If someone buy this cable from XINHS, please use this link
> Get cashback in an instant!
> You shop, we pay
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOXEZRL
> ...


I'm out of luck, 😓


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 24, 2021)

Penon said:


> We have customized this cable. You should have seen it in the market or some people have already bought it, but our materials and accessories are different.
> 
> PAC480
> OCC & Silver-plated Mixed Braided HiFi Audiophile IEMs Cable
> ...


These look awesome. Gonna have to get me a set.


----------



## paulwasabii

Dsnuts said:


> These look awesome. Gonna have to get me a set.


@PhoenixSong  this cable visually looks like it was made for the Whizzer. I thought the HE01 could use a standard 2 pin.


----------



## 430633

paulwasabii said:


> @PhoenixSong  this cable visually looks like it was made for the Whizzer. I thought the HE01 could use a standard 2 pin.


It could, but there would be an awkward angular gap at the intersection point


----------



## 430633 (Apr 24, 2021)

Penon said:


> We have customized this cable. You should have seen it in the market or some people have already bought it, but our materials and accessories are different.
> 
> PAC480
> OCC & Silver-plated Mixed Braided HiFi Audiophile IEMs Cable
> ...


Nice, I didn't know you guys had international shipping (and it's free to my place)! Do the straight 2 pin plugs cause comfort issues compared to the original angled ones from Whizzer? Also, are the pins of the 2 pin version slightly recessed instead of protruding like they do on most 2 pin cables? I tried to look for pictures but couldn't find them


----------



## paulwasabii

PhoenixSong said:


> It could, but there would be an awkward angular gap at the intersection point


Ah I see it. It is almost a modified QDC with a circular rather than rectangular shape


----------



## 430633

paulwasabii said:


> Ah I see it. It is almost a modified QDC with a circular rather than rectangular shape


Exactly! Normal QDC cables won't fit it either


----------



## Dsnuts

Just placed an order for both the mmcx and a 2 pin version. Will report once I get them. Gotta take advantage of early discounts. Lol.


----------



## harry501501

tell me if I'm nuts... but is this just a cheap generic Kbear, Nicechk, YY cable?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284262714309


----------



## profusion (Apr 24, 2021)

my friend both DQ6 and I want to buy him a better QDC cable but he dislikes thick and braided cables that i have like regular NiceHCK 8cores. Can you recommend a cable silver or black colour with a bit stealth profile (and of course with price lower than the dq6 itself) ?


----------



## Dsnuts

This is for cable guys and folks that want to know what a $400 ISN Solar does for your nicer IEMs. My take on the ISN Solar https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-solar.25111/reviews#review-25748


----------



## 430633

New to cables with some questions here  
Is there damping factor between the amplifier to cable and cable to driver like there is between the DAC and amplifier?
Also, does cable resistance matter since the voice coil of the driver (for dynamic designs) will likely be the limiting factor in this regard?


----------



## 430633

Now that I think about it, maybe the cable resistance is simply added to the driver impedance as a total load driven by the amp


----------



## PhonoPhi

PhoenixSong said:


> New to cables with some questions here
> Is there damping factor between the amplifier to cable and cable to driver like there is between the DAC and amplifier?
> Also, does cable resistance matter since the voice coil of the driver (for dynamic designs) will likely be the limiting factor in this regard?


IEM impedance can be 8-9 Ohm, it is frequency dependent. Coils are inductors.

Cables are resistors, their capacitance and inductance are not a factor.

1/8 rule still works. It is more 1/16 actually, since cable resistance is commonly cited per conductor.
Then the values for IEM are typically given at 1 kHz (they can be noticeably lower at coil resonances, especially for less-dampened BAs).

One of the best way to learn how cables can matter is to buy a resistive load or just add few-Ohm resistor and listen .

Also I love IEmatch in this regard.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Btw, does anyone know if cable oxidation causes a change in the resistance of the cable? Or is it purely a visual change (negatively probably)?

Maybe @PhonoPhi knows.


----------



## 430633

RikudouGoku said:


> Btw, does anyone know if cable oxidation causes a change in the resistance of the cable? Or is it purely a visual change (negatively probably)?
> 
> Maybe @PhonoPhi knows.


chemistry
undergo or cause to undergo a reaction in which electrons are lost to another species.The opposite of reduce.

According to the above definition, and also according to scientific knowledge, there should be an increase in resistance. Question is, how severe


----------



## PhonoPhi (Apr 25, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Btw, does anyone know if cable oxidation causes a change in the resistance of the cable? Or is it purely a visual change (negatively probably)?
> 
> Maybe @PhonoPhi knows.


It is a very good question.

I can tell what I know and can think of, as well as my limited experience.

If oxidation/corrosion involves a thin layer on the surface, it should not change resistance noticeably, at least what can be measured easily.

I have one of my stock cables turned ugly brown and green (brown is silver sulphide, greens are copper salts most likely - that clearly evidenced that the plating layer was not pure silver - for those who "can hear the difference" between pure copper and plating) but its resistance hardly changed and I am not able to tell if it is any worse within my limited abilities.

Now, thinking as a more involved/seasoned audiophile  - oxidation/ corrosion products can be semiconductive and can involve signal distortion, if anywhere -  at high frequencies, e.g. thinking along a "skin effect". Can it materially matter? More than 7N vs 5 N copper in my book of jungles 

Anyhow, I tossed away my ugly cable at least for aesthetical reasons, but some green on QDC-like connectors I like - it is less likely to affect conductivity of these thick parts unless the junction will be heavily involved.

That brings the culprit of my unnecessarily long answer - soldering points and junctions are an Achilles heel of most of the cables to be most concerned with, including the corrosion, in my opinion and experience.


----------



## Strifeff7

@Dsnuts 
Could you recommend some cable for the Mest,
for a smoother vocal,
Under $50, Under $100, and over $100,

thank you, 🙏


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 25, 2021)

I am currently using the Blocc NiceHCK UPOCC cable on it which I like better vs the stock cable. Stock cable is more about resolution and details which the MEST does not need. You notice their newer MK2 uses a new copper cable? In any case I just got KBEARs version of the Graphene cable in 8 cores I want to try on the MEST I will get back to you as that one seems to be a good match for the MEST. The sound profile of these graphene cables seems to have more copper properties to the cable vs anything silver wise so let me check and see how that works out. I really like the new Solar on the MEST a lot but that is a $399 cable I just did a review for but no need to spend that much on the MEST.

The Blocc UPOCC cable costs around $65ish during sales. I just bought these too.








New Penon cable called the PAC480. These should match up well since it is mostly copper with half the cores having silver plating. Dont know when I will be getting this as I ordered them last night but I will most certainly try this particular cable on the MEST.  I will report back. See if that graphene cable is good on the MEST.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 26, 2021)

LEFT Graphene 8 core   Center Stock Silver plated UPOCC cable which is way overpriced for what it is. $424 according to musicteck. No way this cable is $424. Lol
The cable I am using on the MEST is the BLOCC UPOCC 2 core copper cable from NiceHCK.

I forgot how much the stock cable attenuates the higher frequencies. It is going unused at the moment as the cable just enhances upper detail even more so than pure silver cables it seems. Which is the last thing the MEST sound tuning needs. In fact the reason why I never bought into the MK2 version, Upon seeing the graph it has a slight increase in bass and slight lesser treble but pretty much identical to the OG tuning. The best cable for the MEST here is the NiceHCK blocc cable. I was looking for something comparable on XinHS site and this is one cable I don't think these guys have. It is a higher end copper cable from NiceHCK so they seem to be sourcing these from a different cable maker. In any case I would wait a bit for a sale as they seem to have monthly sales on cables. Right now they are $100ish but on sale I would snap this cable up and you can do the QDC version which will fit the MEST. 

The graphene cable here I know a lot of you guys have bought these. Is a nice cable but a bit heavy. I own a much higher end Penon OSG and unfortunately this graphene cable is nothing like the OSG. As it should as the OSG is playing on a different level in comparison but I do hear some traits from this cable. It is doing something with the MEST imaging a bit that I don't like. It does sound more copper influenced but it seems to narrow the mid band notes a touch in comparison to the BLocc cables which gives the MEST the smoothest fluid mid bands vs the other two cables here. Treble sounds way more natural using the Bloccs. Going back to the stock cable just to compare and the stock cable just dont match up well with the MEST. It seems UM just threw in a highly resolving cable and called it a day. It is funny to me they are using something similar to the Blocc cable I am using on their new MEST MK2. 

In any case. If you need something that matches up way better I can honestly say even at the $100 it will be worth getting a set of these for the MEST.  I have tried more than just these cables on the MEST and I always end up going back to the Bloccs. Bass is the best using these too by the way. This is the cable to get IMO for the MEST without spending a lot. Even better on sale if you can.


----------



## 430633

Dsnuts said:


> LEFT Graphene 8 core   Center Stock Silver plated UPOCC cable which is way overpriced for what it is. $424 according to musicteck. No way this cable is $424. Lol
> The cable I am using on the MEST is the BLOCC UPOCC 2 core copper cable from NiceHCK.
> 
> I forgot how much the stock cable attenuates the higher frequencies. It is going unused at the moment as the cable just enhances upper detail even more so than pure silver cables it seems. Which is the last thing the MEST sound tuning needs. In fact the reason why I never bought into the MK2 version, Upon seeing the graph it has a slight increase in bass and slight lesser treble but pretty much identical to the OG tuning. The best cable for the MEST here is the NiceHCK blocc cable. I was looking for something comparable on XinHS site and this is one cable I don't think these guys have. It is a higher end copper cable from NiceHCK so they seem to be sourcing these from a different cable maker. In any case I would wait a bit for a sale as they seem to have monthly sales on cables. Right now they are $100ish but on sale I would snap this cable up and you can do the QDC version which will fit the MEST.
> ...


Do expensive cables take longer before oxidising compared to more affordable equivalents? Also, which kind of material combinations/plated/coated cables fare the best in this regard according to your experience?


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 25, 2021)

We are in the budget realm. One of my cables oxidize I am gonna get a new cable. Lol. Seriously though most cables that I have bought from Aliexpress are good without turning green or brown and that is from too many cables to count. I have seen even higher end cables turn green. If you see the sales threads there will be the occasional Effect Audio ect much higher end cable with oxidation on them people are selling. In general oxidation does not affect what the cable does but it does make em look ugly.

Again I wouldn't worry so much about oxidation heck by the time your cable oxidizes and turns ugly if it does you will probably be onto new IEMs and new cables anyway.

I would say in general however the higher up in the cable realm the less likely the cables are going to oxidize as they are using more premium finishes which adds to the cost of the cables. But I have seen cables turn stiff no matter what cost they are so that is another concern altogether.


----------



## 430633

Dsnuts said:


> We are in the budget realm. One of my cables oxidize I am gonna get a new cable. Lol. Seriously though most cables that I have bought from Aliexpress are good without turning green or brown and that is from too many cables to count. I have seen even higher end cables turn green. If you see the sales threads there will be the occasional Effect Audio ect much higher end cable with oxidation on them people are selling. In general oxidation does not affect what the cable does but it does make em look ugly.
> 
> Again I wouldn't worry so much about oxidation heck by the time your cable oxidizes and turns ugly if it does you will probably be onto new IEMs and new cables anyway.


Thanks for your insight. I didn't know $400+ cables are considered budget, pray excuse my ignorance


----------



## 430633

PhonoPhi said:


> IEM impedance can be 8-9 Ohm, it is frequency dependent. Coils are inductors.
> 
> Cables are resistors, their capacitance and inductance are not a factor.
> 
> ...


I actually have had the In Ear Buddy and IEMatch for some time. Never used them much as I thought they affected the sound despite the claims of many that they don't


----------



## Dsnuts

No way is a $400 cable considered budget cable.

This thread is about cables $100 and below. IMO you guys are the smart ones. Not so much for folks that buy into stuff like this. In an ideal world the exotic higher end cables would all cost below $100 but yes cables like this exists. 

RP $2,149 sold on musicteck web site 


This one is on sale for a measly $2899 from $3399 on musicteck.. Effect Audio Horus Octa

For these kind of cables. Either your out of your freaking mind or your making Elon Musk money. Either way even if I was making Elon Musk money if I spend almost 3.5K on a cable it better come with some nice sounding earphones attached to them. I am just saying.


----------



## dougms3

PhoenixSong said:


> chemistry
> undergo or cause to undergo a reaction in which electrons are lost to another species.The opposite of reduce.
> 
> According to the above definition, and also according to scientific knowledge, there should be an increase in resistance. Question is, how severe


In terms of regular cabling, depending on the amount of oxidation, if severe, it can cause connections to fail.  Most likely point of failure would be at the solder joints.

In heavier gauge cables they make oxygen free copper and even further tinned ofc cables to minimize oxidation.  Normally, higher end cables are sleeved with silicon and not pvc or rubber, as both tend to degrade and crack over time.  Unfortunately, it seems no one offers these options for iem or headphone cables as of yet.


----------



## 430633

I just caught my friend's cat chewing on my new IEM cables


----------



## holsen

PhoenixSong said:


> I just caught my friend's cat chewing on my new IEM cables


----------



## PhonoPhi

PhoenixSong said:


> I actually have had the In Ear Buddy and IEMatch for some time. Never used them much as I thought they affected the sound despite the claims of many that they don't


I do not use IEMatch often, but I started to appreciate it more for many points.

First, I had an impression similar to yours, but then I realized that the effect on the sound is largely due to the source.
In an ideal world, an ideal source should provide the same instantaneous power, even when a significant part of the power is dissipated by the load.

I never had powerful sources - mine are all portable, but to me the best idea of IEMatch  is to be able to use a powerful (actually too powerful for IEMs) source not at its lowest power where signal/noise is high but at its more optimal regime.
In any case, IEMatch is very effective in minimizing the IEM noise/hiss, but when it brings a moderate power source to its upper limits - the distortions can kick in.


----------



## 430633

PhonoPhi said:


> I do not use IEMatch often, but I started to appreciate it more for many points.
> 
> First, I had an impression similar to yours, but then I realized that the effect on the sound is largely due to the source.
> In an ideal world, an ideal source should provide the same instantaneous power, even when a significant part of the power is dissipated by the load.
> ...


I'm not sure about this, it has been measured to have the same THD+N ratio with the same power output. It also messes up the frequency response due to the altered impedance. The only advantage I can see is if your device has significant channel imbalance at lower levels on the volume knob


----------



## PhonoPhi

PhoenixSong said:


> I'm not sure about this, it has been measured to have the same THD+N ratio with the same power output. It also messes up the frequency response due to the altered impedance. The only advantage I can see is if your device has significant channel imbalance at lower levels on the volume knob


Please explain to me how can a resistive load (a resistance bridge) mess up the frequency response other than due to the source limitations?

Can you give the reference/link to the measurements - first of all for me to understand what was actually measured and how?


----------



## 430633

PhonoPhi said:


> Please explain to me how can a resistive load (a resistance bridge) mess up the frequency response other than due to the source limitations?
> 
> Can you give the reference/link to the measurements - first of all for me to understand what was actually measured and how?


https://www.audiodiscourse.com/2019/06/campfire-andromeda-mini-review.html
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...asurements-of-ifi-ear-buddy-and-iematch.4707/


----------



## 430633

The ADI-2 isn't a bad source imo


----------



## 430633

It is highly unlikely for it to be clipping at only around 80dB with a light impedance load like the In Ear Buddy


----------



## saldsald

Hi, just showing my latest batch of cables from XINHS. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001742099286.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.77094c4dT0o2H2
Copper Alloy



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001844000119.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.77094c4dT0o2H2
Copper + SPC (This one is rosary gold in colour!)


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001874696470.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.9.1f513d0e7t5byE
Cheap Copper Alloy


Will post my impression later. Cheers!


----------



## saldsald (Apr 26, 2021)

saldsald said:


> Hi, just showing my latest batch of cables from XINHS.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001742099286.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.77094c4dT0o2H2
> Copper Alloy
> ...


Can't say much about the Copper + SPC yet but it has a vivid treble sound signature, not that impressed so far but will try with other earphones.

For the two Copper Alloy (Copper + Gold, I think), you get what your pay for.   I bought the cheap alloy as XINHS only sells these two alloy cables. Gotta say I like the 4 core one (the more expensive one, sorry both are 4 cores). Wide stage, good atmosphere, good instrumental separation, good but not harsh treble extension, response to low frequencies well, however just a bit hard and on the heavier side in weight.

The cheap alloy cable isn't bad at all, in fact still quite good. Treble very slightly not as smooth and not much extension. Bass is good enough, stage definitely not as wide as the above cable, also there is less "air" between each instrument.

There are 3 must-buy cables from XINHS so far IMO:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002036919544.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.17.5b0d4cbb5YR2mh
(This one also comes in black skin, there are quite a few listings)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001796996285.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.35.33d24cbb8MVY5f
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001742099286.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.77094c4dT0o2H2


----------



## PhonoPhi (Apr 26, 2021)

PhoenixSong said:


> https://www.audiodiscourse.com/2019/06/campfire-andromeda-mini-review.html
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...asurements-of-ifi-ear-buddy-and-iematch.4707/


Thank you for the links.
Very interesting and good examples.

The second review is nicely competent and to the point (to many excellent points in fact). My experience with IEMatch exactly matches: "...solve a real problem. They reduce the gain so that you are able to use more sensitive headphones with your headphone amplifier and thusly, reduce noise..."

The second parts of the conclusion (and schematics) would help to explain the results of the 1-st reference/link with the different frequency response well.

I do not have Ear Buddy, but then "very low source impedance that may load down amplifiers too much" is so true, 3 Ohm or so.

I looked up ADI- 2 - a great versartile source, indeed. At the same time, its 0.1 Ohm low-impedance mode is spec-ed up to 8 Ohm load, so the 3-Ohm load is just killing it, and Andromeda perfectly serves as a nice sensitive detector of the limitations of a good amp used outside of its specs.

For the relevance to the cables, if "cables matter" to your chain, the best is ideally to look at your source, so it can match your phones properly.


----------



## Tiax

saldsald said:


> There are 3 must-buy cable from XINHS so far IMO:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002036919544.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.17.5b0d4cbb5YR2mh


I like the look of this one. 
Anyone knows how it measures, and how comfortable is it?


----------



## saldsald

Tiax said:


> I like the look of this one.
> Anyone knows how it measures, and how comfortable is it?


Soft and comfortable, quite lightweight too. Measures as in dimensions or impedance?


----------



## Tiax

saldsald said:


> Measures as in dimensions or impedance?


Resistance, i wounder it's worth it, or is it better to just buy another TRI Through


----------



## saldsald (Apr 26, 2021)

Tiax said:


> Resistance, i wounder it's worth it, or is it better to just buy another TRI Through


TBH, I have a Degree in Physics and I can tell you as long as the cable is not faulty, resistance actually doesn't matter and to determine the true resistance of the cable you actually need an oscilloscope not a multimeter. And, you can tell I am also an experimentalist as I keep buying cables, lol.

I posted my little impression here:
https://www.head-fi.org/goto/post?id=16267961


----------



## RikudouGoku

saldsald said:


> TBH, I have a Degree in Physics and I can tell you as long as the cable is not faulty, resistance actually doesn't matter and to determine the true resistance of the cable you actually need an oscilloscope not a multimeter. And, you can tell I am also an experimentalist as I keep buying cables, lol.
> 
> I posted my little impression here:
> https://www.head-fi.org/goto/post?id=16267961


Then I guess they dont affect this at all:



https://www.audiodiscourse.com/2019/06/campfire-andromeda-mini-review.html


Cable resistances DO affect iems, mostly BA iems that are more sensitive to it than DD or hybrids.


----------



## saldsald (Apr 26, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Then I guess they dont affect this at all:
> 
> https://www.audiodiscourse.com/2019/06/campfire-andromeda-mini-review.html
> 
> ...


Okay, I will verify with all my cables and IEMs again when I have time. I use pink noise with 15 averaging and 1/12 octave filtering. I even tested balanced and unbalanced and the results are all the same. Mind sharing your testing method? If these cables are measured to be a few 0.x ohms only with a multimeter, considering there are some resistors at the earphone end on the circuit board or on the drivers, I wonder how much contribution does the resistance of the cable have on the overall sound. I have not studied this topic extensively but are you sure the difference in sound is not caused by measurement error or wrong impedance matching (reflection)?

Not going to spend too much time verifying this thou and happy cable rolling!


----------



## RikudouGoku

saldsald said:


> Okay, I will verify with all my cables and IEMs again when I have time. I use pink noise with 15 averaging and 1/12 octave filtering. I even tested balanced and unbalanced and the results are all the same. Mind sharing your testing method? If these cables are measured to be a few 0.x ohms only with a multimeter, considering there are some resistors at the earphone end on the circuit board or on the drivers, I wonder how much contribution does the resistance of the cable have on the overall sound.


This is how I measure them: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-346#post-15953019

Some cables have a lot higher resistance than my source (DX160 got 0.3, some cables can be 3x that and for my Asgard 3 with its 0.1 OI, cables can have 10x that resistance!).


----------



## 430633

Has anyone measured the effect (or lack of) of different cables on the impulse response of different drivers with varying impedances?


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhoenixSong said:


> Has anyone measured the effect (or lack of) of different cables on the impulse response of different drivers with varying impedances?


The only one I remember seeing is the andromeda graph above. These changes in FR should mostly affect BA only iems though.


----------



## saldsald (Apr 26, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> This is how I measure them: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-346#post-15953019
> 
> Some cables have a lot higher resistance than my source (DX160 got 0.3, some cables can be 3x that and for my Asgard 3 with its 0.1 OI, cables can have 10x that resistance!).


This is probably an oversimplified approach although it may give results in the same magnitude IMO. From what I have learnt it should be measured in ways similar to this:

https://www.researchgate.net/public...simple_way_to_measure_coaxial_cable_impedance

I think using a multimeter is a good approach to identify unusually high resistance cables or even faulty ones but just IMO these are still probably within a reasonable magnitude. In comparison the typical resistance of a DD is about 30ohm and a resistor is still a conductor just with higher resistance. I don't have the right equipment to do the experiment and measurements so I can't make any useful conclusion until then. lol.


----------



## 430633

RikudouGoku said:


> The only one I remember seeing is the andromeda graph above. These changes in FR should mostly affect BA only iems though.


I see! Was curious because many cable folk speak of cables affecting the transients, and though frequency response effect measurements of cables are common I do not remember seeing any measurements on phase or impulse response


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhoenixSong said:


> I see! Was curious because many cable folk speak of cables affecting the transients, and though frequency response effect measurements of cables are common I do not remember seeing any measurements on phase or impulse response


(you see why most cable reviewers dont bother measuring them lol.)


----------



## Strifeff7

Tiax said:


> Resistance, i wounder it's worth it, or is it better to just buy another TRI Through


LoL,
I have like 6 Tri Through cable,
it's so nice,


----------



## 430633

RikudouGoku said:


> (you see why most cable reviewers dont bother measuring them lol.)


https://www.aes.org/e-lib/browse.cfm?elib=5975
I just browsed though a book on the topic in my university online library. Kind of have an idea what can affect the sound now, but still unsure of the approximate conditions necessary and the extent of the effects. The study above would probably be informative- tempted to purchase it


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhoenixSong said:


> https://www.aes.org/e-lib/browse.cfm?elib=5975
> I just browsed though a book on the topic in my university online library. Kind of have an idea what can affect the sound now, but still unsure of the approximate conditions necessary and the extent of the effects. The study above would probably be informative- tempted to purchase it


That seems to be about loudspeakers and pretty old now (from 1991), not sure if that applies to iem nowadays.


----------



## 430633

RikudouGoku said:


> That seems to be about loudspeakers and pretty old now (from 1991), not sure if that applies to iem nowadays.


Yeah was wondering about that too. Different wattage and cable specifics and crossover design etcetera. However, the concept should be similar regardless of time


----------



## zenki

Pretty sure @saldsald is right.


----------



## PhonoPhi

saldsald said:


> TBH, I have a Degree in Physics and I can tell you as long as the cable is not faulty, resistance actually doesn't matter and to determine the true resistance of the cable you actually need an oscilloscope not a multimeter. And, you can tell I am also an experimentalist as I keep buying cables, lol.
> 
> I posted my little impression here:
> https://www.head-fi.org/goto/post?id=16267961


Please let us know which university and why exactly an oscilloscope is needed, in your opinion?

It has been discussed multiple times but then even most ardent "cable complexity" supporters gave up on trying to demonstrate that cable capacitance and inductance can differ any meaningfully.


----------



## saldsald

PhonoPhi said:


> Please let us know which university and why exactly an oscilloscope is needed, in your opinion?
> 
> It has been discussed multiple times but then even most ardent "cable complexity" supporters gave up on trying to demonstrate that cable capacitance and inductance can differ any meaningfully.


Imperial college London, University of London 

Honestly I should be one of those who gave up on demonstrating these as well.


----------



## dougms3

saldsald said:


> Imperial college London, University of London
> 
> Honestly I should be one of those who gave up on demonstrating these as well.


Lol the reason why the "most ardent" supporters gave up is because certain people respond with insults to which they cannot handle a retort and post links to research papers to cite as a reference to which they came to an opposite conclusion of the author and then could not clip an excerpt from that research paper as requested to back up their argument believing that no one would read the research paper.  

I believe those "supporters" did not feel it was worth their time explaining to someone who's obviously never had any hands on work experience and is probably an engineering student who's eager to repeat what they just learned as an inapplicable incoherent mess.


----------



## PhonoPhi

saldsald said:


> Imperial college London, University of London
> 
> Honestly I should be one of those who gave up on demonstrating these as well.


Thank you.
I was about to say your line, so I concur on my side.

How to document and present scientific evidence is well known.

If there are protocols explaining why and how to use oscilloscopes to measure cables - I will be curious to do it.


----------



## paulwasabii (Apr 26, 2021)

saldsald said:


> For the two Copper Alloy (Copper + Gold, I think), you get what your pay for.   I bought the cheap alloy as XINHS only sells these two alloy cables. Gotta say I like the 4 core one (the more expensive one, sorry both are 4 cores). Wide stage, good atmosphere, good instrumental separation, good but not harsh treble extension, response to low frequencies well, however just a bit hard and on the heavier side in weight.


I ordered that alloy copper on 3-28 sale, but hasn't arrived yet.  He said it is the same as the **** https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32890373178.html

After @Dsnuts mentioned the BLOCC, I did ask XINHS (and I know some others asked as well). For the stock version, worth waiting until either NiceHCK or XINHS has it on promotion.  A custom version today will cost you $75usd so he mentioned waiting and the price may drop closer to what dsnuts mentioned, $65ish. Since it is unlisted, I do not know what that means other than periodically asking or waiting for a promotion at NiceHCK.  I had something else I needed so I didn't wait.  Here is BLOCC in almost all black.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000570564015.html

I got all version of this adapter now.   

Well built, feels very solid and also got some weight to it. Easy to use since it is quite easy to grip it. Price is a bit pricey for an adapter though. But this (at least my 4.4mm -> 6.35mm that I have had for long time now) havent gotten any damage in my extensive use (switching transducers a lot) while all my other adapters (the ones you get in some iems) get disconnected/bad-sound when you move them during use.


----------



## harry501501

Some people have no shame. Guy selling these at £35-50 a pop and poor sods are paying it thinking they're getting a decent brand

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284271641895

Tell me, this is the same cable isn't it?

https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...offerlist.normal_offer.d_image.7e252e8dpRODTV


----------



## paulwasabii

harry501501 said:


> Some people have no shame. Guy selling these at £35-50 a pop and poor sods are paying it thinking they're getting a decent brand
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284271641895
> 
> ...


It looks to be the same cable. You can try asking XINHS, sometimes they are OEM for the cable and sometimes they are not or cannot confirm the specific material in the cable.


----------



## Dj12inch

saldsald said:


> There are 3 must-buy cables from XINHS so far IMO:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002036919544.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.17.5b0d4cbb5YR2mh
> (This one also comes in black skin, there are quite a few listings)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001796996285.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.35.33d24cbb8MVY5f
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001742099286.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.77094c4dT0o2H2


What are the differences of these cable from eachother and would you pick one over the others? or pair better with certain iems?


----------



## chef8489

It's taking forever for my xinhs cable to show up.


----------



## saldsald (Apr 28, 2021)

Dj12inch said:


> What are the differences of these cable from eachother and would you pick one over the others? or pair better with certain iems?


This is a difficult question but I will try my best to describe their sound signature:

1st cable - smallest (-ish) stage out of them (but still very good), more forward sounding, most sparkles yet still smooth treble, upper-mid and treble more energetic and forward, thinner mids, punchy bass as well, good separation
2nd cable - tallest stage, more reserved but more revealing due to the balanced sound signature, clearer sub-bass but less bassy overall, not much sparkles but very smooth treble, very good separation (air)
3rd cable - most punchy and tightest sound, very good separation (air), more mid than the other two, mid and treble has some kind of tube sound.

Actually thanks for asking. I would rate the copper alloy top (3rd cable) and then the other two would be a tie. And you are right, one cable may pair better with certain IEMs. but not so well with the rest. I have the BQEYZ spring 2 and I find it to be the most picky IEM in terms of cable which it doesn't sound good with any of these 3 cables (it sounds best with the stock cable).

The copper alloy cable sounds really good for pop and electric guitar alike which I have been listening to lately so I may be a little biased.   Try this copper alloy cable (balanced) with the extremely cheap CCA CSN you may ask yourself why buying expensive IEMs.


----------



## 430633

I just read that there are positive and negative terminals on 2 pin cable pins (which is obvious but I haven't thought about it before), and was wondering if the way they are connected to the IEMs can result in phase mismatch issues and such. Can anyone shed some enlightenment regarding this?


----------



## PhonoPhi

PhoenixSong said:


> I just read that there are positive and negative terminals on 2 pin cable pins (which is obvious but I haven't thought about it before), and was wondering if the way they are connected to the IEMs can result in phase mismatch issues and such. Can anyone shed some enlightenment regarding this?


The main problem arises when one side is connected in opposite polarity - it makes the sound stage collapse to "inside" and really decimates the sound.
If both sides are connected oppositely - it depends on the IEM circuitry and specific drivers - in my limited experience all the IEMs, that I have tried with, worked OK with the opposite polarity.


----------



## chef8489

My purple cable arrived today.


----------



## courierdriver

chef8489 said:


> My purple cable arrived today.


Looks like you bought it from XINHS. I can tell because of the case they sent you. I've bought and received 2 of their SPC cables also (mine are 8 core, silver plated, both with 2.5mm balanced connectors; one with QDC for the KZ ZAX, one with TFZ for the KBEAR KS1) and received them in the same cases. I really love that that send them in a free case.

One of my biggest pet peeves is when iem manufacturers don't supply a case for their products plus the cable. Take note KZ, TRN, MOONDROP, CCA, KBEAR, Blon, etc. What am I supposed to store my iems in, after I've unboxed them, if I don't get some kind of case to put them in when I'm not listening to  em??!! Every one of these companies could provide a simple case like XINHS does for their cables; and it probably wouldn't cost them more than 10-15 cents.


----------



## 430633

courierdriver said:


> Looks like you bought it from XINHS. I can tell because of the case they sent you. I've bought and received 2 of their SPC cables also (mine are 8 core, silver plated, both with 2.5mm balanced connectors; one with QDC for the KZ ZAX, one with TFZ for the KBEAR KS1) and received them in the same cases. I really love that that send them in a free case.
> 
> One of my biggest pet peeves is when iem manufacturers don't supply a case for their products plus the cable. Take note KZ, TRN, MOONDROP, CCA, KBEAR, Blon, etc. What am I supposed to store my iems in, after I've unboxed them, if I don't get some kind of case to put them in when I'm not listening to  em??!! Every one of these companies could provide a simple case like XINHS does for their cables; and it probably wouldn't cost them more than 10-15 cents.


Interesting- I thought apart from the super budget IEMs most would have come with their own pouch/case provided. Also, for people who like to try a few different cables for each of their IEMs, if they provided a case for every cable these owners would have been inundated with like 20+ cases on their hands for just a handful of IEMs haha


----------



## courierdriver

PhoenixSong said:


> Interesting- I thought apart from the super budget IEMs most would have come with their own pouch/case provided. Also, for people who like to try a few different cables for each of their IEMs, if they provided a case for every cable these owners would have been inundated with like 20+ cases on their hands for just a handful of IEMs haha


Yeah, that's kind of my point. In the month of April, I received 3 iems; KZ DQ6, KZ ZAX, KBEAR KS1. No case with any of them. In the past; purchased KZ ZS10 PRO (3 times), Moondrop Kanas Pro, Nicehck NX7, BLON BL03, BL01, TFZ NO.3, CCA C10 PRO. No case included with any of them.

I've bought cases for all over the years; ranging from 82 cents to $6. My issue is that; no matter how much an iem costs; it should still come with a case to store them in in the original box. Little canvas like bags don't count. Those offer no protection for your iems.

These cases would probably cost less than 15 cents per unit to make. Why can't more companies just include them in their OE packaging? If a cable manufacturer like XINHS can give me one when they send out their cable in it; why can't even inexpensive iem manufacturers like KZ, KBEAR, CCA, TFZ, etc supply a decent case for iem storage?! The cost is low enough; so why do I still need to buy a zippered storage case for my new iems?

There is no excuse for this. Even a $10 iem could be supplied with a 15 cent storage case.


----------



## 430633

courierdriver said:


> Yeah, that's kind of my point. In the month of April, I received 3 iems; KZ DQ6, KZ ZAX, KBEAR KS1. No case with any of them. In the past; purchased KZ ZS10 PRO (3 times), Moondrop Kanas Pro, Nicehck NX7, BLON BL03, BL01, TFZ NO.3, CCA C10 PRO. No case included with any of them.
> 
> I've bought cases for all over the years; ranging from 82 cents to $6. My issue is that; no matter how much an iem costs; it should still come with a case to store them in in the original box. Little canvas like bags don't count. Those offer no protection for your iems.
> 
> ...


I don't know about the Kanas Pro, but I'm sure the KXXS, Starfield and even my Aria has a case included. I do agree that an optional case would be nice for super budget IEMs, but honestly a pouch would suffice imo since I see those super budget IEMs as stuff-in-your-pocket items. It would eventually get annoying if the case were not optional but a mandatory included item, for said IEMs or cheap cables alike. Also, it's not always just about the supplier production cost, but item procuring and checking, extra worker pay, storage space, planning and handling, packaging costs and greatly increased shipping inefficiency (transport logistics) due to multiple extra delivery trips and space required. If you had seen the tiny package of the TRN MT1 then you'd understand an included case would probably increase the volume of the packaging by nearly 100%, and it will probably result in a 20+% net price hike as well for IEMs like the MT1 (which is a lot!)  Honestly, I wouldn't complain if I can get a case myself for just 82 cents as you mentioned you have done; indeed, I would value the freedom of choice. Almost no convenience would be sacrificed as well (with a bit of knowledge)


----------



## RikudouGoku

courierdriver said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves is when iem manufacturers don't supply a case for their products plus the cable. Take note KZ, TRN, MOONDROP, CCA, KBEAR, Blon, etc. What am I supposed to store my iems in, after I've unboxed them, if I don't get some kind of case to put them in when I'm not listening to  em??!! Every one of these companies could provide a simple case like XINHS does for their cables; and it probably wouldn't cost them more than 10-15 cents.


I dont really care about that lol.












Since I store my iems like that.

And the cases I do get....well....


----------



## 430633

RikudouGoku said:


> I dont really care about that lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly haha! Except I experience it on a way smaller scale  (a few is enough lol)


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> I dont really care about that lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same but I bought a batch of cheap jewelry bags to address @courierdriver  issue.  KBEAR gave me the idea and I was bored over the holidays.


----------



## 430633

paulwasabii said:


> Same but I bought a batch of cheap jewelry bags to address @courierdriver  issue.  KBEAR gave me the idea and I was bored over the holidays.


@courierdriver seems to think pouches aren't enough to protect the IEMs though


courierdriver said:


> I've bought cases for all over the years; ranging from 82 cents to $6. My issue is that; no matter how much an iem costs; it should still come with a case to store them in in the original box. Little canvas like bags don't count. Those offer no protection for your iems.


----------



## slex

This chopstick box is my storage. Storage+ Dry box soultion!🤣 I stuff some silica charcoal sachet below the drip tray.


----------



## Ecktor

Hello, everyone. I’ve been looking for info about balanced cable, and I found this thread. I bought a FiiO BTR5 and learned about the 2.5mm jack thing being, like, over three times the output of the other, regular 3.5mm. I found online plenty of “adaptors” from 3.5 to 2.5, without any mention of “issues”; Given that, I need a better access to that port, in the form of a balanced cable, but... The iem I have available rn is a KZ AS10, and I’m struggling with finding the right thing. Does anyone know about a specific 2 pin “B-plug type” cable with a 2.5mm plug and 0.75mm pins, instead of the “0.78mm”, (which doesn’t sound right at all imo...); I’m just chilling on the regular 80mW for now, but not being able to use the better 250 mW keepings bothering me... I almost gave this up, maybe I should buy a MMCX cable for a Tin Audio T2 with those requirements instead? I originally wanted to use the dac/amp thingie with my FiiO M3K, but it doesn’t have bluetooth neither usb-audio... So, it’s connected to my phone instead. Sorry about the long, messy post. This is my first message ever... 
Thank you!


----------



## PhonoPhi

Ecktor said:


> Hello, everyone. I’ve been looking for info about balanced cable, and I found this thread. I bought a FiiO BTR5 and learned about the 2.5mm jack thing being, like, over three times the output of the other, regular 3.5mm. I found online plenty of “adaptors” from 3.5 to 2.5, without any mention of “issues”; Given that, I need a better access to that port, in the form of a balanced cable, but... The iem I have available rn is a KZ AS10, and I’m struggling with finding the right thing. Does anyone know about a specific 2 pin “B-plug type” cable with a 2.5mm plug and 0.75mm pins, instead of the “0.78mm”, (which doesn’t sound right at all imo...); I’m just chilling on the regular 80mW for now, but not being able to use the better 250 mW keepings bothering me... I almost gave this up, maybe I should buy a MMCX cable for a Tin Audio T2 with those requirements instead? I originally wanted to use the dac/amp thingie with my FiiO M3K, but it doesn’t have bluetooth neither usb-audio... So, it’s connected to my phone instead. Sorry about the long, messy post. This is my first message ever...
> Thank you!


0.75 and 0.78 are the same! The tolerance is below the difference, and I got two pairs of 0.75 and 0.78 - could not find any difference.
So you can buy almost any two-pin (not jacketed, QDC-like) cable. TRN 16-core cables (T2?) under $10 will be most budget-friendly ones (not great but fully adequate; actually many TRN cables have both 0.75 and 0.78, but again the difference is non-existent). Definitely check XINHS for nice and potentially customized cables, the great person there can confirm that it will fit AS10.

AS10 were my first IEM that I really enjoyed and BTR5 is my preferred DAC now, so it is a great combination!


----------



## courierdriver

PhoenixSong said:


> I don't know about the Kanas Pro, but I'm sure the KXXS, Starfield and even my Aria has a case included. I do agree that an optional case would be nice for super budget IEMs, but honestly a pouch would suffice imo since I see those super budget IEMs as stuff-in-your-pocket items. It would eventually get annoying if the case were not optional but a mandatory included item, for said IEMs or cheap cables alike. Also, it's not always just about the supplier production cost, but item procuring and checking, extra worker pay, storage space, planning and handling, packaging costs and greatly increased shipping inefficiency (transport logistics) due to multiple extra delivery trips and space required. If you had seen the tiny package of the TRN MT1 then you'd understand an included case would probably increase the volume of the packaging by nearly 100%, and it will probably result in a 20+% net price hike as well for IEMs like the MT1 (which is a lot!)  Honestly, I wouldn't complain if I can get a case myself for just 82 cents as you mentioned you have done; indeed, I would value the freedom of choice. Almost no convenience would be sacrificed as well (with a bit of knowledge)


Yes, I know that many people just stuff their iems in their pockets, because they are inexpensive and maybe easily replaceable. I'm old school and was always taught by my grandparents to take good care of what you have and protect it as best as you can. For me, it's no different with audio gear. I want what I buy to last, so I treat everything as fragile. So no...I ain't stuffing anything into my pockets. I use my iems gently while relaxing at home. While I'm not interested in being chained to a desktop setup; I still like the ability to go outside for a smoke and some beers, hence the fact that I like portable Bluetooth dac/amps and my iems.

What bugs me is; many times when I buy a new inexpensive iem, it's not just buying a good sounding set; it's all the thought and extra expenses that I have to think about when I pull the trigger (like a balanced upgrade cable and/or a case to store them in, when they aren't being used). Seriously...what do people store their iems in, when they aren't using them?! My first iem was the Moondrop KPE and thought it was killer. Still do. At the time though, I was paranoid about the 2 pin connectors getting broken when commuting on the bus. Bought a set of KZ ZS10 PRO'S (only $50 at the time) for a beater set. Liked them so much though, that I couldn't imagine using them on the go, either. Guess I may have some kinda OCD; cause I can't be rough on my audio gear.


----------



## Ecktor

PhonoPhi said:


> 0.75 and 0.78 are the same! The tolerance is below the difference, and I got two pairs of 0.75 and 0.78 - could not find any difference.
> So you can buy almost any two-pin (not jacketed, QDC-like) cable. TRN 16-core cables (T2?) under $10 will be most budget-friendly ones (not great but fully adequate; actually many TRN cables have both 0.75 and 0.78, but again the difference is non-existent). Definitely check XINHS for nice and potentially customized cables, the great person there can confirm that it will fit AS10.
> 
> AS10 were my first IEM that I really enjoyed and BTR5 is my preferred DAC now, so it is a great combination!


Hi there! 
Thanks for the clarification on the 0.75-0.78 pin bit... I was afraid that wouldn’t be the case, I had to return a cable before, so I got kinda uneasy about doing that mistake again (I bought a different “sleeve” cable meant for a ZSN pro without realizing...); 
The AS10 was the first iem I bought with sound quality in mind. I hear it gets roasted sometimes cuz v-shaped/non-reference but I love this thing, and I can’t really afford the “world class” stuff like campfires and whatnot.   After I watched, like, 9999 different reviews, the AS10 were being overwhelmingly pointed as an unbelievable bang-for-the-buck find with lotsa ba drivers! It’s really great to hear I’m not the only one that has “entered da chat” through affordable KZ! And manufacturers like fiio allowed me to get into hi-res playerland, I used to think that things below Mojo or even A&K prices simply didn’t exist... In fact, few years ago I had no idea what any of this even was... 
I will look for the recommendations you’ve given me! Thanks for being so nice!


----------



## courierdriver

RikudouGoku said:


> I dont really care about that lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting concept. Similar to what I've got going on, but on a bigger scale. I've got my iems in cases, but inside small storage containers.


----------



## courierdriver

PhoenixSong said:


> @courierdriver seems to think pouches aren't enough to protect the IEMs though


Yes, you are correct. I DON'T think that pouches can properly protect an iem. A hard zippered case is more robust and will protect an iem much better.


----------



## paulwasabii

courierdriver said:


> Yes, you are correct. I DON'T think that pouches can properly protect an iem. A hard zippered case is more robust and will protect an iem much better.


Ok to be fair, I put the iems in a jewelry pouch which is in a drawer of a multi-drawer setup like @RikudouGoku pictured. For the sets I am using during the week, I have a small fishing tackle box to hold cables, tips, adapters, and a couple iems.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07R5SLBQB/

I used to buy the soft leather KZ cases so still have those too.


----------



## courierdriver

paulwasabii said:


> Ok to be fair, I put the iems in a jewelry pouch which is in a drawer of a multi-drawer setup like @RikudouGoku pictured. For the sets I am using during the week, I have a small fishing tackle box to hold cables, tips, adapters, and a couple iems.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07R5SLBQB/
> 
> I used to buy the soft leather KZ cases so still have those too.


Hi, Paul! I agree and I think it's a nice solution for storing iems if you already have a multi drawer setup like you and @RikudouGoku  mentioned. For me personally, I require more of a latch based square container to store my iems that rest within a zippered case. Tall, drawer like containers don't work for me. My 3 cats would easily climb and sit on those drawer like containers; knocking them over and spilling all the contents all over. My one male is overly curious and destructive: he has a fetish for chewing on cables. He's never damaged any of my iem cables (because I listen to them outside of the house or standing up when inside); but he has chewed through and destroyed numerous speaker/power/extension cords, as well as many coax cables. Seems to enjoy data/ charging cables too. So, when it comes to my iems; I need as much protection as possible.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Genius!

https://www.reddit.com/r/redneckeng...sure_if_this_fits_here_but_i_needed_a_longer/


----------



## seanwee

Has anyone tried the TRN T6 16 core silver cable?


----------



## Dsnuts

Dont know about you guys but TRN is one company I have no interest in. They might produce some cheap cables but I have never been curious about their cables. I would go XinHS or any of the more known manufacturers of cables on the express vs TRN. I know their stuff looks good on pictures but there has been some reports of shoddy soldering jobs and general poor quality overall. I believe their pure silver cables are the real deal but otherwise. Meh! 

Spend that money on XinHS. Your gonna get a great cable from the folks that make them for many of the others like NiceHCK, KBEAR and the like. Speaking of cables I will be getting this I believe tomorrow will let you all know how it is. Not too many Penon cables that are at this price. PAC480 I believe it is a early sales price and will be going back up to $100 soon.


----------



## saldsald

seanwee said:


> Has anyone tried the TRN T6 16 core silver cable?


Best TRN cable so far.


----------



## cappuchino (May 3, 2021)

Heads Up!

If you've seen listings of the new KZ cables for 2021, specifically the "*Gold, Silver, and Copper (784 strands)" one, get them now!*

I don't know if you can get any more premium than this for less than 8 USD (Shopee). I got mine for around 5.40 USD with the help of vouchers and coins.

However, it is on the thicker and heavier side and the braiding is not the tightest. Plug and splitter is made of metal and is very weighty. Earhook's not the softest but surprisingly enough, it is very comfortable for my ears. The shape's also not awkward for my unit unlike the atrocious earhook of the TRN T2.






There's a cheaper 500-something strand with the "same cable materials" but I can't tell anything else because I opted for the "more expensive" variant, specifically .60 USD more. https://shopee.ph/KZ-Headset-8-Core...0-PRO-ZSX-ZAX-ZS10-PRO-i.422322851.9741800571



It's a shame that it only comes in QDC and 3.5mm. Don't have any measuring tool to check cable impedance/resistance (? not sure of the term, sorry).

*I doubt that all 8 cores are soldered due to how cheap it is, but I can't prove this. Hoping someone does 😝 Cable material (Au, Ag, Cu) isn't believable as well. These might just be colored? I don't know.


----------



## Barndoor (May 3, 2021)

cappuchino said:


> Heads Up!
> 
> If you've seen listings of the new KZ cables for 2021, specifically the "*Gold, Silver, and Copper (784 strands)" one, get them now!*
> 
> ...


I removed my ear hooks as found them uncomfortable.

Edit: BTW that is a great price I paid nearer US$15 on Ali
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002287115561.html


----------



## seanwee

saldsald said:


> Best TRN cable so far.


How does it compare to other cables you have?


----------



## saldsald

seanwee said:


> How does it compare to other cables you have?


It is a good cable to begin with, has a rather wide stage and good extensions. I would say it is at least on par with the Faaeal cable but quite different sonically. The presentation is relatively flat compare to my favorite cables from XINHS in the USD40+ range mostly due the less converging sounds and less separation. But for this price I say it is very decent. And just like any other TRN cables, it is smelly, lol but it is not that bad the smell.


----------



## Fly2High

Out of curiosity, is this thread mostly about IEMs?
 Is it ok to post about on or over the ear HP cables too?  Just want to make sure I am in the right spot since it seems that most of the discussion is about IEM.

Do IEMs need a cable replacement more?  What is it about IEM that people tend to replace their cables?  (at least that is how it seems by this thread).

Are IEMs more popular?  I would have thought that OTE HP are most popular within audiophiles.

Thanks.


----------



## cappuchino (May 3, 2021)

Fly2High said:


> Out of curiosity, is this thread mostly about IEMs?


It hasn't been explicitly mentioned by @Dsnuts as far as I'm aware. There are, however, some head-fiers that post headphone cables from time to time.


Fly2High said:


> Do IEMs need a cable replacement more?  What is it about IEM that people tend to replace their cables?  (at least that is how it seems by this thread).
> 
> Are IEMs more popular?  I would have thought that OTE HP are most popular within audiophiles.
> 
> Thanks.


Generally speaking, relatively "cheap" IEMs (sub-60 USD give or take) have stocks cables with less than optimal resistance (?) which are a big deal with IEMs as it may skew the FR (from the stuff I've read online, that is). Microphonics is also a big factor. Personally speaking, I just buy if the stock cable is unusable for me (look up the KZ stock cable and you might understand). Aftermarket cables also look sick and are highly customizable 😝 It's a given that cables play a bigger role in comfort with IEMs (over-ear) than with headphones.

Not sure what you mean by OTE. I'm also not the most knowledgeable person with cables and audio in general so take what I just said with a spoonful of salt.


----------



## RikudouGoku

cappuchino said:


> Generally speaking, relatively "cheap" IEMs (sub-60 USD give or take) have stocks cables with less than optimal resistance (?) which are a big deal with IEMs as it may skew the FR (from the stuff I've read online, that is). Microphonics is also a big factor. Personally speaking, I just buy if the stock cable is unusable for me (look up the KZ stock cable and you might understand). Aftermarket cables also look sick and are highly customizable 😝


Yes, usually budget iems = budget cables = high resistance.

But honestly, if the iem in question isnt an all-BA iem, it really doesnt matter much since they arent really arent that sensitive to FR changes due to different resistances.


----------



## Fly2High

OTE - Over The Ear (referring to Over The Ear Headphones)


----------



## Dsnuts (May 5, 2021)

So I got my cables. Wasnt able to pick up my package till this morning. I happened to have my Reecho SG-03 on hand to try this out and My goodness folks.

First of all THERE IS NO WAY THIS CABLE IS A $50 cable. No way! I am gonna say snap up on these if your even remotely interested in trying out a nicer Penon cable on the cheap.  Will do more testing but the looks and how this cable feels is nothing I have ever seen for what I got these for. An absolute steal at this price. I told a few headfiers I would try this cable with a few popular earphones and will report for now I am loving everything about this cable. It looks way more premium in hand than in photos here.


----------



## slex

Dsnuts said:


> So I got my cables. Wasnt able to pick up my package till this morning. I happened to have my Reecho SG-03 on hand to try this out and My goodness folks.
> 
> First of all THERE IS NO WAY THIS CABLE IS A $50 cable. No way! I am gonna say snap up on these if your even remotely interested in trying out a nicer Penon cable on the cheap.  Will do more testing but the looks and how this cable feels is nothing I have ever seen for what I got these for. An absolute steal at this price. I told a few headfiers I would try this cable with a few popular earphones and will report for now I am loving everything about this cable. It looks way more premium in hand than in photos here.


Did you got it with 2 pins version? If so,is the barrel with same design?


----------



## Dsnuts (May 5, 2021)

Price was right so I got both a 2 pin and an mmcx. Both cables looks like the picture above. Premium accessories the looks of the cable like I said is nothing like a sub $100 cable. I was initially thinking these would be more copper based and they are but has enough silver in it to make them sound like a much higher end copper cable. More like a UPOCC cable. Balanced tuning in what it does. The cores are thick and substantial. These are gonna match up extremely well with BA based IEMs. Actually will be very versatile.

Snap a set up folks as I am gonna assume the price will go back up to $100 which is an aggressive price for this cable but at half off right now these are gonna fly off the shelves for Penon. I just got the Reecho Insects awaken 4 BA earphone as well and will test the 2 pin version out on that one. 

Love the cable at first sight and sound effects of the cable is very musical adding body to the sound with excellent detail. Suprise cable of the year for me so far.


----------



## slex

Dsnuts said:


> Price was right so I got both a 2 pin and an mmcx. Both cables looks like the picture above. Premium accessories the looks of the cable like I said is nothing like a sub $100 cable. I was initially thinking these would be more copper based and they are but has enough silver in it to make them sound like a much higher end copper cable. More like a UPOCC cable. Balanced tuning in what it does. The cores are thick and substantial. These are gonna match up extremely well with BA based IEMs. Actually will be very versatile.
> 
> Snap a set up folks as I am gonna assume the price will go back up to $100 which is an aggressive price for this cable but at half off right now these are gonna fly off the shelves for Penon. I just got the Reecho Insects awaken 4 BA earphone as well and will test the 2 pin version out on that one.
> 
> Love the cable at first sight and sound effects of the cable is very musical adding body to the sound with excellent detail. Suprise cable of the year for me so far.


Design of conductor housing looks identical to XINHS. But the accessories look premium on Penon for sure.


----------



## 430633

Penon sent me this image of their 2 pin version


----------



## Strifeff7

The color tho,
reminds of a sweet candy cane,
hmmm... tasty...


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol. Ya I can see the resemblence there but in person the cable has a shiny finish and look very premium. Pictures make it look a bit dull looking but dull it is not in person.  Love the accessories Penon chose to use on this cable. I am at work right now and will not be able to fully test out the cable on my more resolving earphones but will let you all know how they perform. For now I am very impressed.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I happen to have an all BA set with me at my work and I was able to check out the differences from the stock included cable vs the PAC480.  The stock cable is a very nicely braided 8 core SPC cable called the galaxy. Cable is actually very impressive as it is much more substantial than most pack in cables. You know it is serious when the company adds a name for the cable. Galaxy. I will post some pics of it later on tonight. 

Switcing to the PAC480. Sound becomes much more musical. PAC480 gives a better expansion of stage. Vocals gets added weight and presence. Bass has greater impact. Noticed immedately after swtiching from stock cable to the PAC480 so ya the copper aspects of this cable is coming through. No drop off at all in detail to the more silver content from the galaxy stock cable.  That added body of sound is what this cable seems to be about so again more copper influence to the tuning. So far I am loving this cable. Will post some pics later tonight and test it some more with some of my higher end earphones.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 5, 2021)

WARNING! Cable PRON!


It is a whole lotta cable.  Even though there are a lot of Feminine tones on here. They look stunning up close and perform like you would expect.


Just tried it on the good ole ISN H40. This cable was made for this earphone. So much awesome. Cant say I have heard an earphone yet that dont sound good using these. They are turning out to be very versatile.


----------



## dougms3

Dsnuts said:


> WARNING! Cable PRON!
> 
> 
> It is a whole lotta cable.  Even though there are a lot of Feminine tones on here. They look stunning up close and perform like you would expect.



I think that cable will suit me well it glistens in the light, just like the silver in my beard.

I hope that sale is still available, my mangird tea won't ship till may 11 and I don't know which connector it will come with.


----------



## Dsnuts

Should be 2 pin.


----------



## slex

Dsnuts said:


> WARNING! Cable PRON!
> 
> 
> It is a whole lotta cable.  Even though there are a lot of Feminine tones on here. They look stunning up close and perform like you would expect.
> ...


Perfect match for!😁


----------



## jaker782

Dsnuts said:


> WARNING! Cable PRON!
> 
> 
> It is a whole lotta cable.  Even though there are a lot of Feminine tones on here. They look stunning up close and perform like you would expect.
> ...



Can you speak to the ergonomics of this cable?  Looks rather thick, stiff, and microphonic to me.  Of course sound is most important, but no one likes a stiff, noisy cable!


----------



## Dsnuts

It looks kinda pinkish in photos but it is a lighter copper color actually with silver in between.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 5, 2021)

jaker782 said:


> Can you speak to the ergonomics of this cable?  Looks rather thick, stiff, and microphonic to me.  Of course sound is most important, but no one likes a stiff, noisy cable!


The clam case these came in is a smaller clam shell case we are talking a bit less than 3 inches in diameter more like 2.5inches inside the case.  No way both these cables are gonna fit one on the top lid and one on the bottom portion of the clam shell here if these were stiff. They have very minimal cable noise too about as silent as it gets actually. These aren't any thicker than your average 8 core cable in thickness. Each core is thick but there are only 2 cores. 

Sonic properties leans more toward copper cables as the bulk of the cable make up here is OCC copper with the silver portions of the outer layers of the cable being silver plating. Excellent for hybrids and all BA earphones that need some added note weight and fullness to the sonics. Very dynamic and balanced in what it does but due to copper properties your gonna get the best mids and bass your earphones can muster. There is enough silver properties to not overly smooth out treble tones and throws out really good imaging for being mostly copper. Very versatile so far as I have yet to hear an earphone yet that don't sound right using these. Highly recommend getting these in balanced in one way or another. Excellent cables for certain.

Oh yea the accessories on the cable are copper plated brass with silver colored carbon fiber in between which gives them their Rose pinkish hue. Nice touch and is very premium looking in person.


----------



## Jcor

Dsnuts said:


> The clam case these came in is a smaller clam shell case we are talking a bit less than 3 inches in diameter more like 2.5inches inside the case.  No way both these cables are gonna fit one on the top lid and one on the bottom portion of the clam shell here if these were stiff. They have very minimal cable noise too about as silent as it gets actually. These aren't any thicker than your average 8 core cable in thickness. Each core is thick but there are only 2 cores.
> 
> Sonic properties leans more toward copper cables as the bulk of the cable make up here is OCC copper with the silver portions of the outer layers of the cable being silver plating. Excellent for hybrids and all BA earphones that need some added note weight and fullness to the sonics. Very dynamic and balanced in what it does but due to copper properties your gonna get the best mids and bass your earphones can muster. There is enough silver properties to not overly smooth out treble tones and throws out really good imaging for being mostly copper. Very versatile so far as I have yet to hear an earphone yet that don't sound right using these. Highly recommend getting these in balanced in one way or another. Excellent cables for certain.
> 
> Oh yea the accessories on the cable are copper plated brass with silver colored carbon fiber in between which gives them their Rose pinkish hue. Nice touch and is very premium looking in person.


I'm looking for a decent cable for the Legacy 4, do you think it would pair well with it?


----------



## saldsald (May 6, 2021)

saldsald said:


> Copper + SPC (This one is rosary gold in colour!)


Just a quick update of my cable rolling journey. From my experience there are some cables that can enhance the stage making it larger and there are also some cables that don't or by a smaller amount. I think the BQEYZ spring 2 is a very unique IEM which doesn't sound good with cables that expand the stage. Just paired the Copper + SPC I posted with the Spring 2 and the sound is quite amazing. Very smooth and transparent treble I say! The treble of this cable is really great. YMMV thou.


----------



## Dsnuts

Jcor said:


> I'm looking for a decent cable for the Legacy 4, do you think it would pair well with it?


Ya I tried a few hybird IEMs last night with the PAC480. All of them the sound expands and gives greater note weight with an increase of imaging. Excellent cables which happens to be on sale right now.


----------



## drspeter

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I tried a few hybird IEMs last night with the PAC480. All of them the sound expands and gives greater note weight with an increase of imaging. Excellent cables which happens to be on sale right now.


Great to know about this. I have NiceHCK C4-1 cable and love the sound with it. Is this Penon cable similar with C4-1?


----------



## cappuchino (May 7, 2021)

Just noticed that the Au, Ag, Cu cable gets used by a lot of companies. If you're chasing the "look," then I guess the KZ is a bargain? Though I highly doubt that all 8 cores are braided as there are some loose core/s. The Tripowin is around 50 USD.














*I used a warm filter and the cable isn't as "yellow" in real life. It's actually quite light in color.

**Forgot to mention that it's only available in QDC, 3.5mm.

***I've removed the earhooks because it was getting in the way of my glasses 😅


----------



## Dsnuts

drspeter said:


> Great to know about this. I have NiceHCK C4-1 cable and love the sound with it. Is this Penon cable similar with C4-1?


C4-1 is more silver based in sound properties.  I havent compared them yet but from memory the C4-1 leans more toward a technical aspect of cable tuning meaning it give creedence to treble and detail. 

PAC480 is more copper based so it will be a good compliment to your C4-1. But what I found to be interesting about the PAC480 is that it seems to expand stage and gives greater note weight to all the earphones I tried it on and it has to do with the dense thicker weave of each core. But surprisingly detailed. It is more musical in sound properties when connected to your IEMs vs more analytical approach of the C4-1.


----------



## Holger Weiß

Strifeff7 said:


> @RikudouGoku
> hello, is there a cable like the Tri through ?
> I love a thick 4 core silver cable,



What about this one?
https://aliexpress.com/item/1005001872907457.html


----------



## RikudouGoku

Holger Weiß said:


> What about this one?
> https://aliexpress.com/item/1005001872907457.html


Interesting, that does look similar...


----------



## 430633

Holger Weiß said:


> What about this one?
> https://aliexpress.com/item/1005001872907457.html


If it really is similar, it would be a great find!


----------



## Barndoor

I have that cable. Nice cable but connections are a bit loose. Make an adjustment to the position of the DQ6 in your ear and the cable might fall off. 
Not sure if a fault of the cable or iem.


----------



## 430633

Barndoor said:


> I have that cable. Nice cable but connections are a bit loose. Make an adjustment to the position of the DQ6 in your ear and the cable might fall off.
> Not sure if a fault of the cable or iem.


Is the DQ6 using QDC connectors? Because my 0.78 2 pin Tri cable fits perfectly on my Arias, maybe even a little snug


----------



## Barndoor

Yes, qdc


----------



## Holger Weiß

Barndoor said:


> I have that cable.


Does the chin slider work?


----------



## Barndoor

Holger Weiß said:


> Does the chin slider work?


Yes


----------



## Apex Eight

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07ZCR2FV...abc_P1FEJYQA6C8T0H61BR37?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Am I crazy or did they not used to have these in 2-pin 2.5mm? I have the MMCX 2.5mm and it's not bad. Not as soft as the Zowie, but I prefer how it looks. Was hoping to get the 2-pin 2.5mm with such a great price. @WendyLi , could you possibly help?


----------



## paulwasabii

My first case with a logo.





Inside the case, almost all black BLOCC.


----------



## hanf

paulwasabii said:


> My first case with a logo.
> 
> 
> Inside the case, almost all black BLOCC.


That is a 2 wire version like kbear blocc right? Do you ask them for that version personally? i tried to look at that specific model at xinhs` aliexpress page but got no luck.


----------



## paulwasabii

hanf said:


> That is a 2 wire version like kbear blocc right? Do you ask them for that version personally? i tried to look at that specific model at xinhs` aliexpress page but got no luck.


Yes, you are correct, you will need to message them directly about it. I don't know about the KBEAR version but ask about NiceHCK BLOCC 2 core.  His advice to me was wait for a sale or promotion as it is an expensive cable.


----------



## Apex Eight (May 10, 2021)

Apex Eight said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07ZCR2FV...abc_P1FEJYQA6C8T0H61BR37?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> Am I crazy or did they not used to have these in 2-pin 2.5mm? I have the MMCX 2.5mm and it's not bad. Not as soft as the Zowie, but I prefer how it looks. Was hoping to get the 2-pin 2.5mm with such a great price. @WendyLi , could you possibly help?


I actually found it on AliExpress. Is there any way to get his on Amazon? @WendyLi https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33018785015.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.1.216323f7HxKErp


----------



## hanf

paulwasabii said:


> Yes, you are correct, you will need to message them directly about it. I don't know about the KBEAR version but ask about NiceHCK BLOCC 2 core.  His advice to me was wait for a sale or promotion as it is an expensive cable.


how do you like the quality and ergonomic of the cable? i am looking at that style of cable.


----------



## Barndoor

Wanted an all copper cable, so have ordered this to see what it is like:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001873444371.html


----------



## reunknown

Anyone bought the NICEHCK BlueIsland yet?


----------



## Holger Weiß

Barndoor said:


> Yes


Ordered, thanks.

Seems some of the XINHS cables (including @RikudouGoku's A1, and the pure silver) got more expensive today. This one too, but still significantly cheaper than the TRI Through. Can compare them once it arrived …


----------



## RikudouGoku

Holger Weiß said:


> Seems some of the XINHS cables (including @RikudouGoku's A1, and the pure silver) got more expensive today. This one too, but still significantly cheaper than the TRI Through. Can compare them once it arrived …


Guess its so that they can give you a "big" discount during the summer sale next month....

Its quite the scummy tactic, but everyone does that on aliexpress so....


----------



## paulwasabii

hanf said:


> how do you like the quality and ergonomic of the cable? i am looking at that style of cable.


I also have a similar sleeved beige from him: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001738129525.html
And I like the quality and feel of both.  The BLOCC is actually a softer feel to it, maybe just the two-core twist vs 4 core braid adds some rigidity to it.  Ignoring the price, I would take the BLOCC and order another in mmcx.  The problem is I can't ignore that it is 2X the price of the beige.


----------



## paulwasabii (May 12, 2021)

I am back on the hunt for a cheap SpaceCloud.  Last time, NiceHCK did a similar promo at $19, $29, $49 iirc and I received the $49 code.  Will this be the same result? Probably but will DM them and find out.
https://twitter.com/krhifi/status/1392050204782694400
UPDATE: Code I received dropped it down to $36usd with a $143 discount code and $10 store coupon.  Checking with them on why it is not $2?.?? usd but may just be a tiered promo like NiceHCK


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> Guess its so that they can give you a "big" discount during the summer sale next month....
> 
> Its quite the scummy tactic, but everyone does that on aliexpress so....


Yes, scummy tactic and he mentioned another sale in 3 days.


----------



## hanf (May 12, 2021)

paulwasabii said:


> I also have a similar sleeved beige from him: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001738129525.html
> And I like the quality and feel of both.  The BLOCC is actually a softer feel to it, maybe just the two-core twist vs 4 core braid adds some rigidity to it.  Ignoring the price, I would take the BLOCC and order another in mmcx.  The problem is I can't ignore that it is 2X the price of the beige.


Do both have some kind of memory wire on the ear part, or is it loose cable?


----------



## paulwasabii

hanf said:


> Do both have some kind of memory wire on the ear part, or is it loose cable?


Yes, he uses that plastic wrapped ear guide material. Easier to see on the black cable, but same clear plastic on both.. He will do them without ear guides also.


----------



## dougms3

paulwasabii said:


> I am back on the hunt for a cheap SpaceCloud.  Last time, NiceHCK did a similar promo at $19, $29, $49 iirc and I received the $49 code.  Will this be the same result? Probably but will DM them and find out.
> https://twitter.com/krhifi/status/1392050204782694400
> UPDATE: Code I received dropped it down to $36usd with a $143 discount code and $10 store coupon.  Checking with them on why it is not $2?.?? usd but may just be a tiered promo like NiceHCK


Is there any special characteristics about this cable that makes it so expensive?

I was set on getting that penon cable thats on sale but this has piqued my interest for the price.


----------



## paulwasabii

dougms3 said:


> Is there any special characteristics about this cable that makes it so expensive?
> 
> I was set on getting that penon cable thats on sale but this has piqued my interest for the price.


I said the same. It is 6N SPC + 7N OCC  mix,  0.08 strand is on the bigger side, and litz and coaxial structure are talking points but does it add up to a $200 cable? Maybe so, but for a flagship cable, I do wish they pointed out how it is different from the other recent blue cables.

I did ask KRHIFI about the discount and there were tiers of discounts so a few people got a very good price.


----------



## hanf

paulwasabii said:


> Yes, he uses that plastic wrapped ear guide material. Easier to see on the black cable, but same clear plastic on both.. He will do them without ear guides also.


I mean other than those plastic ear guide? Because I own TRI through and its ear parts of the cable is kinda stiff. It is getting worse as it gets older and now it gets the point where it becomes janky. I am soo insterested in that black cable, it looks so soft and high quality.


----------



## Magicman74

I know this mostly is for in ears but I just got this: for my Senns V.1 over ear.   Great Cable, Gold & Silver Mix. 
I also just ordered a solid gold for my 58x. The Senn cable was like $22 or so. The 58x was $45 after a coupon


----------



## jaker782

paulwasabii said:


> I said the same. It is 6N SPC + 7N OCC  mix,  0.08 strand is on the bigger side, and litz and coaxial structure are talking points but does it add up to a $200 cable? Maybe so, but for a flagship cable, I do wish they pointed out how it is different from the other recent blue cables.
> 
> I did ask KRHIFI about the discount and there were tiers of discounts so a few people got a very good price.



If it looks too good to be true, it probably is.  I don't think they would really sell a $200 cable for $36.  Not saying the cable isn't nice and worth the discounted price, but this sounds like a sales tactic to me.


----------



## paulwasabii

jaker782 said:


> If it looks too good to be true, it probably is.  I don't think they would really sell a $200 cable for $36.  Not saying the cable isn't nice and worth the discounted price, but this sounds like a sales tactic to me.


Right, as I have mentioned with DarkJade/Goldenfall/Whitecrane, promotional sales or events will happen that drop the $200 cables down to $60 or less.  That is the time to buy one.  On SpaceCloud, it was the launch event that had $90ish, then NiceHCK VIP had it for $50, and now $36 but the listed price will remain $180ish.  I don't pay much attention to the listed prices but point out the low points in case anyone wants a blue cable.

In other news, I have also been thinking about a contrasting twist style based on Yinyoos 4 core UPOCC: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001084102476.html
His pure silver is too thin and yesterday I saw a picture of the ThieAudio EST Cable, Litz 5N OCC SPC is twisted and about the right thickness.  Maybe a bit too candy cane for some but I think it will have that softer feel that is missing on the 4 core or 8 cores braided style.


----------



## RikudouGoku (May 13, 2021)

paulwasabii said:


> Right, as I have mentioned with DarkJade/Goldenfall/Whitecrane, promotional sales or events will happen that drop the $200 cables down to $60 or less.  That is the time to buy one.  On SpaceCloud, it was the launch event that had $90ish, then NiceHCK VIP had it for $50, and now $36 but the listed price will remain $180ish.  I don't pay much attention to the listed prices but point out the low points in case anyone wants a blue cable.
> 
> In other news, I have also been thinking about a contrasting twist style based on Yinyoos 4 core UPOCC: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001084102476.html
> His pure silver is too thin and yesterday I saw a picture of the ThieAudio EST Cable, Litz 5N OCC SPC is twisted and about the right thickness.  Maybe a bit too candy cane for some but I think it will have that softer feel that is missing on the 4 core or 8 cores braided style.


Thats a damn nice cable. Although I would have preferred to use the lighter copper like the one in cable A1 instead of the one here.

Or pehaps match that silver with a gold cable. Like this one:





https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747365958.html


Or just take that gold cable + pure silver and make something like this:



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001034698284.html


----------



## RikudouGoku

Alright guys, running a poll here to see how many cores people prefer in a cable.

https://www.strawpoll.me/45267953


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> Thats a damn nice cable. Although I would have preferred to use the lighter copper like the one in cable A1 instead of the one here.
> 
> Or pehaps match that silver with a gold cable. Like this one:
> 
> ...



I did not request this one but he asked if I was interested.  I actually don't know the specifics as I wasn't interested in it at the time, but looks great also in that gold/probably pure silver braid.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> I did not request this one but he asked if I was interested.  I actually don't know the specifics as I wasn't interested in it at the time, but looks great also in that gold/probably pure silver braid.


I asked him to make one like that just an hour ago. 

I asked for a 6 core version though.

1 cable with 1 sterling silver + 2 gold/copper 
and another version with 2 sterling silver + 1 gold/copper.

I asked for 2 version of the same materials because I am not sure which combination looks the best in the end.

I wanted 6 cores instead of 8, because I find that 8 core cables are a bit too thick/heavy while 4 core cables are little bit too thin (doesnt look impressive enough lol).
So 6 core should be the perfect balance...maybe...


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> I asked him to make one like that just an hour ago.
> 
> I asked for a 6 core version though.
> 
> ...


That picture was from a while ago, someone is enjoying that one by now.  If he sends you pics, post them if you can, I am curious about the 6 core.  Another idea floating around is that sleeved black cable and the beige version.  Same as NiceHCK C4-1, maybe a custom C6-1 with a beige stripe.  I think it would be a very tight fit if it fits at all.  Maybe next month, I think I am done for this month.


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> That picture was from a while ago, someone is enjoying that one by now.  If he sends you pics, post them if you can, I am curious about the 6 core.  Another idea floating around is that sleeved black cable and the beige version.  Same as NiceHCK C4-1, maybe a custom C6-1 with a beige stripe.  I think it would be a very tight fit if it fits at all.  Maybe next month, I think I am done for this month.


I will post the pics when I get them (tomorrow he said).


----------



## redguardsoldier

RikudouGoku said:


> I asked him to make one like that just an hour ago.
> 
> I asked for a 6 core version though.
> 
> ...



I still don't understand how 6-core cables work :/. Doesn't that create imbalance where, for example, for left side, the left channel has 2 cores, while the ground only has 1, or vice versa?

For me personally, I prefer either 8-core with thin cores (the garden variety we have) or 4-core with thick cores (think of Faeeal cable, so thickkkk)


----------



## RikudouGoku

redguardsoldier said:


> I still don't understand how 6-core cables work :/. Doesn't that create imbalance where, for example, for left side, the left channel has 2 cores, while the ground only has 1, or vice versa?
> 
> For me personally, I prefer either 8-core with thin cores (the garden variety we have) or 4-core with thick cores (think of Faeeal cable, so thickkkk)


I dont know lol. But I do think it should be the best balance between a thin and a thick cable.


----------



## RikudouGoku

2 sterling silver + 1 gold/copper
1 sterling silver + 2 gold/copper
Both 6 core cables, I bought them both for 20 usd and also the cable that resembles the Tri Through (cable A6).



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001872907457.html


The gold/copper wire is this one:



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747365958.html


While the sterling silver is this one:



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042493770.html


----------



## aspire5550

Needed some cable recommendation around RM50 price range (~$12 usd).

1) Faaeal cable
https://shopee.com.my/FAAEAL-Hibisc...ctor-For-TFZ-TRN-KZ-ZST-i.27017914.7408566063

2) NICEHCK C16-3
https://shopee.com.my/NICEHCK-C16-3...or-KZ-TFZ-BL-03-NX7-DB3-i.48959355.3711827610

3) JCALLY JC16 Silver 6N OFC 16 Shares 480 Cores
https://shopee.com.my/JCALLY-JC16-S...-PRO-X-ST1-BA5-C12-AS16-i.48959355.2184102577


----------



## RikudouGoku

aspire5550 said:


> Needed some cable recommendation around RM50 price range (~$12 usd).
> 
> 1) Faaeal cable
> https://shopee.com.my/FAAEAL-Hibisc...ctor-For-TFZ-TRN-KZ-ZST-i.27017914.7408566063
> ...


The faaeal is the best you can get in terms of value.


----------



## aspire5550

RikudouGoku said:


> The faaeal is the best you can get in terms of value.


Tack!

May I know if there are other cables that might be better value than the faaeal? As in similar quality with faaeal or a step up? Would like to try my luck finding them in shopee.

 I found that shopee in my local market place occasionally tends to have some items priced much cheaper than aliexpress.


----------



## RikudouGoku

aspire5550 said:


> Tack!
> 
> May I know if there are other cables that might be better value than the faaeal? As in similar quality with faaeal or a step up? Would like to try my luck finding them in shopee.
> 
> I found that shopee in my local market place occasionally tends to have some items priced much cheaper than aliexpress.


Inga problem.   


I havent found any cables that are priced the same/lower with the same/lower resistance. 

Although, if the cable I just bought from XINHS IS the same as the Tri Through (cable A6) then that might be a slightly cheaper cable but with the same quality.

(this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001872907457.html)


----------



## courierdriver

RikudouGoku said:


> Inga problem.
> 
> 
> I havent found any cables that are priced the same/lower with the same/lower resistance.
> ...


Looks like the same that I bought two of from XINHS last month. First one was for my new KZ ZAX in QDC 2.5 balanced format. Second was for my new KBEAR KS1 (bought as an impulse purchase, due to its low price), in TFZ 2.5 balanced format. Both are well made, and I love how XINHS included a case to store the iem/cable combo in.
Nice touch! I only paid a bit over $17 CDN for each with free shipping. I'm loving both of them as connected to their respective iems. Both look good, fall well/aren't tangly, and the chin sliders work well. These are good quality cables at a cheap price.


----------



## Toothy1911

Hello - New user here, first post. New to the world of IEMS, upgrading my work setup with a portable DAC (BTR5). Found this thread super useful for finding a cable for my new KZ ZSX IEMS. Shout out to @RikudouGoku for bringing XINHS to my attention.

Will be replacing the stock cable with a balanced 2.5mm QDC.
I love the look of the purple cables XINHS makes. But I'm unsure how good silver foil is? Seems to be priced higher than silver plated copper, so I assume better? But there's not really any other similar in his store.
Seems to be on offer for GBP17.44 / USD 23.40 too.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747129492.html

Wondering if I should get something like the pure silver for a similar price.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042493770.html?

Or even push up to the silver copper mix that's highly rated.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002350509830.html?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Toothy1911 said:


> Hello - New user here, first post. New to the world of IEMS, upgrading my work setup with a portable DAC (BTR5). Found this thread super useful for finding a cable for my new KZ ZSX IEMS. Shout out to @RikudouGoku for bringing XINHS to my attention.
> 
> Will be replacing the stock cable with a balanced 2.5mm QDC.
> I love the look of the purple cables XINHS makes. But I'm unsure how good silver foil is? Seems to be priced higher than silver plated copper, so I assume better? But there's not really any other similar in his store.
> ...


All of them are excellent, so pick one based on visual preference.


----------



## Toothy1911

Thanks for the quick reply. I spoke to the seller and he replied quickly too.
I've ordered the purple with silver foil. Was the cheaper of the two as it was on the most discount. With local tax (VAT) it came to around £20, which is over half what the IEMs cost haha. But still I think good value.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747129492.html?


----------



## flu_fighter

Toothy1911 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I spoke to the seller and he replied quickly too.
> I've ordered the purple with silver foil. Was the cheaper of the two as it was on the most discount. With local tax (VAT) it came to around £20, which is over half what the IEMs cost haha. But still I think good value.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747129492.html?


that's a pretty nice cable, one of the few from XinHs that uses a graphene skin.


----------



## zenki

@Toothy1911 just get faaeal cable


----------



## paulwasabii

Toothy1911 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I spoke to the seller and he replied quickly too.
> I've ordered the purple with silver foil. Was the cheaper of the two as it was on the most discount. With local tax (VAT) it came to around £20, which is over half what the IEMs cost haha. But still I think good value.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747129492.html?



I was talking about the purple cable this morning.  Just be aware that it is purple, not blue-ish purple.


----------



## paulwasabii

@Dsnuts mentioned the BLOCC a few weeks ago. On my phone, I see $58.67 with a $2 store coupon from this store: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001027538356.html
TBH, I haven't used that store before, but the price caught my eye


----------



## RikudouGoku

paulwasabii said:


> @Dsnuts mentioned the BLOCC a few weeks ago. On my phone, I see $58.67 with a $2 store coupon from this store: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001027538356.html
> TBH, I haven't used that store before, but the price caught my eye


This cable might be the OEM version on the BLOCC though:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001737994137.html

Its almost half the price of it as well...


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> This cable might be the OEM version on the BLOCC though:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001737994137.html
> 
> Its almost half the price of it as well...


BLOCC is a 2 core and that cable is the generic NiceHCK C4-1 which I would recommend too: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000306509721.html at that price


----------



## eloelo

paulwasabii said:


> @Dsnuts mentioned the BLOCC a few weeks ago. On my phone, I see $58.67 with a $2 store coupon from this store: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001027538356.html
> TBH, I haven't used that store before, but the price caught my eye


Hi, is this the lowest impedance copper cable you've measured so far?   
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843143301.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.4b022e0e87BbXO


----------



## paulwasabii

eloelo said:


> Hi, is this the lowest impedance copper cable you've measured so far?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843143301.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.4b022e0e87BbXO


Not the lowest, but the few 4 core coppers I have all measure quite well on my cheap multimeter. To compare that number to Rikudou's measurements, subract the internal resistance of 0.1 for these clips.  





I think the lowest I measured would be my custom 8 core copper but as you can see, not that far from the 4 core.


----------



## eloelo (May 17, 2021)

paulwasabii said:


> Not the lowest, but the few 4 core coppers I have all measure quite well on my cheap multimeter. To compare that number to Rikudou's measurements, subract the internal resistance of 0.1 for these clips.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the lowest I measured would be my custom 8 core copper but as you can see, not that far from the 4 core.


Not sure if your measurement method changed, but I saw your post before showing these values below. The bright copper measured 0.13 below? ....EDIT: ohhhh subtract 0.1? Got it XD

I might go for the bright copper 4 core, as the 8 core one seems pretty heavy



paulwasabii said:


> XINHS cables
> 1 Gunmetal measured 0.19 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001742149417.html
> 2 Bright copper measured 0.13 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843143301.html
> 3 Dark Copper measured 0.14 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002037427839.html
> ...


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jun 6, 2021)

paulwasabii said:


> Not the lowest, but the few 4 core coppers I have all measure quite well on my cheap multimeter. To compare that number to Rikudou's measurements, subract the internal resistance of 0.1 for these clips.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the lowest I measured would be my custom 8 core copper but as you can see, not that far from the 4 core.


Everyone needs to remember that neither I nor Paul uses super accurate multimeters. The numbers are only good when we are comparing to stuff we have measured, not that the cables we measure are at the resistance we get. For accurate measurements you have guys like Slater and Hakuzen with their more accurate gear. But I say that me and Paul are doing more than a good job in this cable part of the audio hobby where no one else seems to bother with measuring cables despite getting free cables.....


Unit variation between the cables themselves might also be enough to make them look different. Like in the picture Paul showed, there was only a 0.03 difference in ohms, which IMO doesnt really make a difference, it is a super small difference anyway.


----------



## paulwasabii

eloelo said:


> Not sure if your measurement method changed, but I saw your post before showing these values below. The bright copper measured 0.13 below? ....EDIT: ohhhh subtract 0.1? Got it XD
> 
> I might go for the bright copper 4 core, as the 8 core one seems pretty heavy


Yep, you got it.  I have a thing for contrasting colors so you can ask for a 2 core bright, 2 core dark if the color scheme is of interest.  I really like Rikudou's copper/silver mix, that is a really nice cable.  What I have noticed on the 4 cores is people are saying they are stiffer than expected.  If you are used to a very soft 8 or 16 core, these thicker 4 cores are a bit stiffer than those.


----------



## krunchcrispy

I know this isnt the correct thread, but could someone direct me where I might find a tutorial on how to re-solder the connector end of a cable?  One of my IEM cables https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007909452.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dZrnMWU  after 2 years has its wire frayed off at the connector terminal.  Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## RikudouGoku

I added a new column that tells you the value, the "bang for the buck" you get with cables with the column called "conductance/price" (with the little description that higher is better to make it more clear on what it is).





You can right click on the column (D) and sort it by "Z->A" which gives you the highest value first and thats the best "bang for the buck" cable. 





Credits to @PhonoPhi for helping me with this.


----------



## Fly2High

where can I get the spreadsheet?

Oh, never mind.  Saw the link in your footer.


----------



## RikudouGoku

I have decided to team up with @paulwasabii on the cable ranking page in my database.

Why? Because the more cables that are in that ranking page, the better it is for you consumers. Paul´s own measurements are essentially identical to mine, so thats not a problem and the reason why I picked him over someone else is because I respect him a lot (which I cannot say the same for the majority of so called "reviewers" out there...).
(and also because literally every other cable "reviewers" out there dont actually measure them..., so to be fair, there wasnt a lot of options for me lol.)

How will this change the cable ranking page?












Well, not really that big of a change. There is a new column called "Measurer" (yeah, bad name probably...) so you be able to identify who measured the cable and also who has it by implication. Thats the only change thats coming, of course Paul might have his own way of writing the "Comments" column. But this shouldnt change what I want this page to be about, which is to be as objective as you can be with cables by using measurements. Then letting the buyer decide what to get based on their own personal preference when it comes to the aesthetics.



Here is the link to his youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsplQVOhTkU0g3bHh3F9ORg


----------



## Fly2High

Any chance you could add a column on how they sound?  Yeah, I know that is subjective but for those believe cables can change the sound, it would be cool to at least get some direction.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Fly2High said:


> Any chance you could add a column on how they sound?  Yeah, I know that is subjective but for those believe cables can change the sound, it would be cool to at least get some direction.


I will not do that as I want that page to be as objective as you can. (besides my opinion that it doesnt change the sound.)


----------



## krunchcrispy

krunchcrispy said:


> I know this isnt the correct thread, but could someone direct me where I might find a tutorial on how to re-solder the connector end of a cable?  One of my IEM cables https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007909452.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dZrnMWU  after 2 years has its wire frayed off at the connector terminal.  Thanks in advance for any help!


Any ideas on this?


----------



## Dsnuts (May 19, 2021)

This thread is about cheaper cables. usually if something like that happens people just get a new cable. I will PM you and give you a person I have dealt with in the past that might be able to help.


----------



## krunchcrispy

Dsnuts said:


> This thread is about cheaper cables. usually if something like that happens people just get a new cable. I will PM you and give you a person I have dealt with in the past that migth be able to help.


thanks.


----------



## krunchcrispy

Can anyone suggest a cheaper version of this cable but with close to the same quality? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007909452.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dZrnMWU ?


----------



## Dsnuts

Well close to the same quality is gonna be somewhat difficult that is a much higher end copper UPOCC cable. That cable is pretty much the same thing as Effect Audio Eros ii model 8 core UPOCC but at half the cost so getting an equivalent will not be an equivalent. 

But I do have a suggestion I will PM you again


----------



## dialogue

I want buy Pure Silver budget cable jack balance 2,5 mm.

For my blon mini, and aria 2021. 
Warm, good bass.

Which is better SQ,

Nicehck pure silver litz 4core, 

Or

Kbear limpid pure silver 4 core?

Thank you very much


----------



## mico1964

i really like this one for sound, build and ergonomics: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042493770.html


----------



## RikudouGoku

dialogue said:


> I want buy Pure Silver budget cable jack balance 2,5 mm.
> 
> For my blon mini, and aria 2021.
> Warm, good bass.
> ...


Get the XINHS pure silver cable instead, it is the OEM version of those 2. 
4-core: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042765922.html

8-core version: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042493770.html


----------



## WoodyLuvr

An off-the-wall cable request:

Can anyone recommend me a supple, low-profile *2.5TRRS Balanced Male to 2.5TRRS Balanced Female Headphone Extension Cable*; that is anywhere from 60 to 100cm in length? Whether it be custom or ready made.

Thank you.


----------



## RikudouGoku

WoodyLuvr said:


> An off-the-wall cable request:
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a supple, low-profile *2.5TRRS Balanced Male to 2.5TRRS Balanced Female Headphone Extension Cable*; that is anywhere from 60 to 100cm in length? Whether it be custom or ready made.
> 
> Thank you.


Ask XINHS to make you one. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/910746107


----------



## Hanesu

RikudouGoku said:


> Get the XINHS pure silver cable instead, it is the OEM version of those 2.
> 4-core: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042765922.html
> 
> 8-core version: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042493770.html


I have seen these, too, and was wondering: Are they really pure silver? Has anyone ever compared them to more expensive silver cables (let`s say the the Fiio LC 2,5D or even much more expensive ones)? Just out of interest....


----------



## RikudouGoku

Hanesu said:


> I have seen these, too, and was wondering: Are they really pure silver? Has anyone ever compared them to more expensive silver cables (let`s say the the Fiio LC 2,5D or even much more expensive ones)? Just out of interest....


I have measured those 3 silver cables and they all measure pretty well. Although not the lowest though. Whether it really is pure silver or SPC or copper with silver color, I cant confirm nor deny that....


----------



## holsen (May 19, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Get the XINHS pure silver cable instead, it is the OEM version of those 2.
> 4-core: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042765922.html
> 
> 8-core version: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042493770.html


I've got one of each of these and it is really an excellent cable.  I put the 8 Core on my Fusion and it woke them right up - far greater extension in the treble, I put the 4 core on my Xelento and also heard more sparkle up top.  In both cases there was no perceivable compromise to the low end or the mids.


----------



## Hanesu

Thanks for the replies guys!  Do you maybe know if XINHS also customize MMCX connectors? Because instead of the silver ones I would like to have an angled transparent one, similar to the Fiio cables....


----------



## holsen

Send hi


Hanesu said:


> Thanks for the replies guys!  Do you maybe know if XINHS also customize MMCX connectors? Because instead of the silver ones I would like to have an angled transparent one, similar to the Fiio cables....


Send him a message with a picture of what you want and ask, if he can do it, he'll tell you.


----------



## dougms3

holsen said:


> I've got one of each of these and it is really an excellent cable.  I put the 8 Core on my Fusion and it woke them right up - far greater extension in the treble, I put the 4 core on my Xelento and also heard more sparkle up top.  In both cases the was no perceivable compromise to the low end or the mids.


Had the same effect on my cca ca16, pure silver seems to affect the highs significantly.


----------



## theory_87

Hanesu said:


> Thanks for the replies guys!  Do you maybe know if XINHS also customize MMCX connectors? Because instead of the silver ones I would like to have an angled transparent one, similar to the Fiio cables....


For MMCX yes. But he warn me it will not look as pretty as the straight mmcx


----------



## dougms3

Received my order of the CCA CSN and KZ tri cable.

Comparison between the Xinhs pure silver 8 core cable and the KZ tri cable, the stock CSN cable is in the background.  

The KZ tri cable is little thicker, not as soft or flexible as the Xinhs cable but for $11 its a pretty good deal.  Tested it on the CSN and ca16.  The tri cable adds quite a heft of bass.

If anyone is interested in the tri cable.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002286937905.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.22534c4dTnAGXx


----------



## cappuchino

Now a part of Hibiscus gang.

Bought for 6 USD (minus SF) on Shopee with coins and voucher magic.


----------



## daveo

If from Australia, I found that Swamp make decent cables. Star quad customs etc. Reasonably priced.


----------



## Barndoor

Anyone tried this KZ cable. Seems quite cheap at the moment.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002286991440.html


----------



## dougms3

Dsnuts said:


> WARNING! Cable PRON!
> 
> 
> It is a whole lotta cable.  Even though there are a lot of Feminine tones on here. They look stunning up close and perform like you would expect.
> ...


Will that 2 pin fit the Mangird Tea?

The cable that comes with the mangird doesnt have that black base piece.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 20, 2021)

Penon cables usually has that protrusion. They were catering for higher end custom IEMs which a lot of custom iems uses a recess socket.. This design fits on practically all types of 2 pin but you cant fit a flat 2 pin in a recessed 2 pin socket so that is whey they carry that particular 2 pin. I asked them to have an option with no protrusion as some folks want it that way. We will see if they have that option in the future but for now it is that particular design which is not a big deal, it sticks out a bit but not bothersome. It should work fine with the tea.


----------



## dougms3

Dsnuts said:


> Penon cables usually has that protrusion. They were catering for higher end custom IEMs which a lot of custom iems uses a recess socket.. This design fits on practically all types of 2 pin but you cant fit a flat 2 pin in a recessed 2 pin socket so that is whey they carry that particular 2 pin. I asked them to have an option with no protrusion as some folks want it that way. We will see if they have that option in the future but for now it is that particular design which is not a big deal, it sticks out a bit but not bothersome. It should work fine with the tea.




Thats gonna irritate me to no end if its not flush.  

Damn I really had my heart set on that one for the mangirds, you had me with all that eloquent, classy, cable porn narration.


----------



## Dsnuts

Send a message to Penon see if they can do that for you. However that cable is on sale so I dont know if they will make any changes. I also wouldnt mind if they took off the ear guides. My friend took that ear guide off and says it is better that way.


----------



## seanwee

@RikudouGoku would using an impedance adapter completely negate any benefit of using a low resistance cable?


----------



## RikudouGoku

seanwee said:


> @RikudouGoku would using an impedance adapter completely negate any benefit of using a low resistance cable?


yeah it would lol. Its the total resistance that counts, the cable resistance is only half of the equation.


----------



## Fly2High

does cable resistance attenuate the signal and if so, does it do it equally across the frequency range?

What impact does cable resistance play?


----------



## PhonoPhi

Fly2High said:


> does cable resistance attenuate the signal and if so, does it do it equally across the frequency range?
> 
> What impact does cable resistance play?


The resistance is not frequency dependent, the impedance is.
For the cables, capacitance and inductance are negligible, so no frequency dependence in the audible range.

At the same time, the IEM impedance isfrequency dependent, especially for BA drivers, so different cables may expose/highlight this IEM dependence depending on the source.

Actually, with an ideal source, the volume level (voltage) can be adjusted so different cables (additional resistance) would sound the same. In reality, the sources, especially portable ones, are limited, so there may be preferred cables for different sources either to have minimal distortion or have enjoyable ones - after all sound perception is quite subjective


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> The resistance is not frequency dependent, the impedance is.
> For the cables, capacitance and inductance are negligible, so no frequency dependence in the audible range.
> 
> At the same time, the IEM impedance isfrequency dependent, especially for BA drivers, so different cables may expose/highlight this IEM dependence depending on the source.
> ...


Here is a graph on the Tansio Mirai TSMR - 4 pro showing the FR changes a cable with different resistances can make with BA iems .





(purple = high resistance, red = low-resistance)

low-resistance cable = 0.15 ohms
high-resistance cable = 0.46 ohms


----------



## zenki

That changes night & day


----------



## seanwee

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah it would lol. Its the total resistance that counts, the cable resistance is only half of the equation.


So in the process of using an impedance adapter to reduce hissing on a sensitive multi-ba they are actually ruining the sound.


----------



## RikudouGoku

seanwee said:


> So in the process of using an impedance adapter to reduce hissing on a sensitive multi-ba they are actually ruining the sound.


yes, that is a possibility.

BUT, as with my Tansio example above, having a LOWER resistance was actually WORSE. The stock cable that it came with have a very high resistance so when I switched to my own lower measuring cables, it sounded very bad. So I suspect that they tuned it with a high impedance cable in mind, which would mean that if I used a low resistance cable + impedance adapter, it might actually sound better than just using a low resistance cable. Although the impedance adapter will definitely increase the resistance more than the stock cable got for sure, so its still not a 100% guarantee if it will change for the better/worse.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Ordered a YY UPOCC cable the other day during the sale. Just logged in and saw this, oof:


----------



## paulwasabii

KutuzovGambit said:


> Ordered a YY UPOCC cable the other day during the sale. Just logged in and saw this, oof:


Oof is right. I have had packages delayed for 70 days, but never had advanced warning like that.


----------



## paulwasabii (May 22, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Get the XINHS pure silver cable instead, it is the OEM version of those 2.
> 4-core: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042765922.html
> 
> 8-core version: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042493770.html



Plus you can make a custom 4 core and add a L-type 2.5mm which easily triples the heft of it.  The 4 core is really thin for those looking for that style.




Barndoor said:


> Anyone tried this KZ cable. Seems quite cheap at the moment.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002286991440.html


I do and I really like that cable.  I wish it came in other terminations but it is really for KZ QDC users.  If you are into measurements, it measures very low when you knock off the internal resistance from 0.19.  Lucky catch at the low end of the readings but this one does measure low.


----------



## morefilling

slex said:


> So far he can offer such plug above, but if you have other requirements, can always message hime with ready pictures of your specs.
> 
> I recalled once i need to customize a cable for my etymotic, but alas the L mmcx is not in his inventory.



Did you ever find a good cable for the etymotic?


----------



## TylerC

Hi.

I recently bought a FiiO BTR3K which has a 2.5mm balanced output and 3.5mm normal out. I have some Onkyo FC300 that has MMCX (I believe they are mmcx)

I would love to read the full 400 pages, but I have seen that several recommendations were left without a link.

Currently my main headphones are the Takstar GM200 (bought by recommendation of BenF from this headfi forum) and other than my Onkyo's, I don't have anything I can use the balanced output.

Because of that, I don't want to spend more than $30 for now. I would like to buy a couple of cables if possible, to test the difference of copper from silver cables (just to name a possible example) or something that you can recommend me.

Although I have seen some cables that looks balanced but they are just 2 tips (TRS). I don't really know what's with those.


----------



## paulwasabii

I had put new cable ideas on the back burner for this month but didn't quite make it to the end of the month.  This is 12 cores of pure silver with black hardware.  As @RikudouGoku mentioned he can do custom core numbers like 6 if you want something between 4 & 8.  On the pure silver, he can do 10 or 12 also.  He has crystal copper material for 12 cores as well.


----------



## hanf

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, when the rhyme cable measures better and is cheaper along with better build quality (+ some quality of life changes like the colored L/R markings), I see it as superior to the C8.


Hi, i just reading through the forum in search of some cable and stumbled upon your comment. Could describe how better the build quality of Rhyme compared to C8? My local shop only sell the C8 and they are on the same price anyway. I am avoiding exporting from aliexpress dealing with the custom is so bothering.

Are they on the same level of softness, flexibility and durability?
Also, i get bad experience with TRI through cable as the split part of the cable (the one that connect to each iem) become so stiff. Do you see C8 (or rhyme) possessing such potential problem?


----------



## RikudouGoku

hanf said:


> Hi, i just reading through the forum in search of some cable and stumbled upon your comment. Could describe how better the build quality of Rhyme compared to C8? My local shop only sell the C8 and they are on the same price anyway. I am avoiding exporting from aliexpress dealing with the custom is so bothering.
> 
> Are they on the same level of softness, flexibility and durability?
> Also, i get bad experience with TRI through cable as the split part of the cable (the one that connect to each iem) become so stiff. Do you see C8 (or rhyme) possessing such potential problem?


If they are the same price you might as well pick the C8. I just think that the dividers/connectors feel better built on the Rhyme. The wire itself is identical though...


----------



## Holger Weiß

Holger Weiß said:


> What about this one?
> https://aliexpress.com/item/1005001872907457.html



Got it now. It's fine, but a little thinner than the TRI Through, and a bit softer and lighter (both weight and color-wise). So not quite the same thing.


----------



## Holger Weiß

Barndoor said:


> Nice cable but connections are a bit loose. Make an adjustment to the position of the DQ6 in your ear and the cable might fall off.
> Not sure if a fault of the cable or iem.



For what it's worth, I don't have that problem with the QDC version of the following cable on my DQ6:

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mN0pJCD


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.futureshop.co.uk/free-cable-burn-in


......is this an out of season april fools joke?


----------



## Deaddreamer (May 27, 2021)

Friends. Help with the choice. You need a 4.4 balanced cable. for connecting Hiby R5 and BQEYZ Spring 1. Tell me which cable to choose?


----------



## saldsald

saldsald said:


> Hi, just showing my latest batch of cables from XINHS.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001742099286.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.77094c4dT0o2H2
> Copper Alloy
> ...


Another batch of cables just arrived yesterday: 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.31.610a4db1mw1mkA






https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.63.24ea4cbbHRJEDj





https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.1.dee75b5b7ZS9Na






and this not-yet-released 24 core graphene copper cable. 






The first two cables sound similar to the Copper Alloy I recommended but there are some differences: 
Silver Gold - Quite a bit more treble which can be too much, similar stage, need more time to play with it
Gold Plated - More treble, fuller sounding but can make the mids and upper mids congested, I prefer the Copper Alloy over this

12 Core Copper - I have been warned it would be thick and hard and heavy and it is quite hard like a hose, opps. Need more time to play with it
24 Core Graphene - The cable is super super soft and light. I am sure it is not brain burn-in. Yesterday it sounded quite narrow the stage and quite congested and today it is totally opened-up. I only played a few tracks with in and put it back in the case and maybe this is enough for the cable to settle? Now it sounds pretty good I say, tight sounding and good stage and no harsh notes at all. I have a feeling this cable will be as good as the copper alloy.


----------



## Strifeff7

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.futureshop.co.uk/free-cable-burn-in
> 
> 
> ......is this an out of season april fools joke?


maybe he doesn't have a phone...


----------



## n00b (May 29, 2021)

Has anyone tried this CABLETIME cable? It‘s inexpensive enough to try one but I am also looking for the 4.4m version it seems to mention in the product description. I messaged the seller but they said they didn’t have any:

US $15.99  49％ Off | NEW HIFI Earphone Upgrade Cable 3.5mm Jack to MMCX Connector Silver Plated 3.5mm to 0.78 OCC Replace Wire MMCX For Shure C303
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMUOYep

also, can anyone recommend a generic dupe of the FiiO LC-B or LC-C with the same angled MMCX connectors and 90 degree 4.4mm plug? otherwise i’ll just grab the fiio. thanks!


----------



## LordZero (May 31, 2021)

Hi!

If a mmcx cable give you shocks, how can be fixed? I think the problem is with the mmcx connectors, they are different from every cable I have, the other cables have plastic or some kind of silicone between the mccx connector and the outer case, but these don't, is just metal touching metal.




Can I put isolator tape around the connectors? I don't know how to change the connectors :\


----------



## eloelo

Got a new xinhs cable. Its like a shinier, more premium looking faael cable. Gosh I'm collecting xinhs cases at this point XD.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843143301.html


----------



## paulwasabii

eloelo said:


> Got a new xinhs cable. Its like a shinier, more premium looking faael cable. Gosh I'm collecting xinhs cases at this point XD.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843143301.html


Welcome to the empty wallet club.  I think I have that one, color is the same as the FAAEAL but wire pattern is slightly different.  Super nice cable though.  

Just a friendly reminder, I think their prices have crept up on some listings already so consider waiting a couple of weeks for the big sale. 

I wouldn't mind seeing a few posts right before the sale on people's favorite XINHS cables or customizations to put some ideas out there during the sale.  I should have a couple new customs in the next week or two.


----------



## Pro-Jules (Jun 2, 2021)

I want an evil looking (all black) 2 pin .78 mm to 3.5 cable

Durable
Not stiff over ears

Interests - classy delivery of sub bass & HF


----------



## slex

Pro-Jules said:


> I want an evil looking (all black) 2 pin .78 mm to 3.5 cable
> 
> Durable
> Not stiff over ears
> ...


Hows that?😁


----------



## Pro-Jules

A high degree of evilness emits from that one. 

Where can such an evil item as this be purchased?

Thank you


----------



## slex

Pro-Jules said:


> A high degree of evilness emits from that one.
> 
> Where can such an evil item as this be purchased?
> 
> Thank you


Linsoul LSC08.


----------



## eloelo

If only Xinhs had a selection of light cables. Though I guess I could always customize to 2 core cables, but that would likely increase the impedance. Preferably go for a copper one.


----------



## paulwasabii

slex said:


> Hows that?😁



Chrome didn't strike me as evil enough so I have a similar one in black hardware


----------



## Pro-Jules

Right angled plugs are too jolly. I tire of this wanton merryment.


----------



## paulwasabii

Pro-Jules said:


> Right angled plugs are too jolly. I tire of this wanton merryment.


The 15yr old goth kid in me would black sharpie the joy out of the brass parts and clip on some safety pins


----------



## Magicman74 (Jun 2, 2021)

Solid gold man!!
58x-600 series
Very well made, amazing light cable..Feather weight. dead silent, no sound up into the cans. Nice!
Don't really hear much of a difference in audio. Slightly more clear then the stock cable.  They say gold is mid-range forward. Maybe?, it sounds good to me.  $40ish from Luna  16 core, feels more like 8 core, nice and flexible


----------



## RikudouGoku

My cables finally arrived!





Looks like they got a new case with their logo on.













https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001872907457.html

Cable A24, looks and feels like cable A6 but is almost half the price. Unfortunately it does not measure as good being at 0.27 ohms but still recommended due to the low price and high build quality. 








Sure looks similar right? A24 is only a bit more silverish, while A6 is whiter. (A6 on top and A24 on bottom.)














Well, do I have to say something? I am sure that the pictures already made you take out your wallet.   
But to help you with that, this costed me 20 usd and it measures at 0.13ohms. So yes, it looks like cable A1 has been beaten. 
This is Cable A25, a custom cable with 2 gold/copper wires + 1 sterling silver (pure silver) so its a 6 core cable.
















Another version of cable A25, but with 1 gold/copper wire + 2 sterling silver wires. Unfortunately this measures quite a lot worse than the other version. Being at 0.37ohms instead. Which means this isnt a A series, instead it joins the B series as cable B8


Neither the A25 or the B8 have been listed for sale. But I will tell him that he should list cable A25, its an epic cable for sure.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jun 7, 2021)

Cable A1 vs A25

Which one do you prefer? both are gorgeous in my eyes. But the A25 has an edge for me (probably because it looks more unique but with the colors and the setup being a 6 core config).

If you didnt know, my inspiration for these 2 cables come from CEMA.




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000158772005.html


And




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33044349754.html


Looks like 99% the same but are almost 10x cheaper!


----------



## eloelo

How much lighter is A25? A1 was too heavy for me lol


----------



## RikudouGoku

eloelo said:


> How much lighter is A25? A1 was too heavy for me lol


Definitely lighter. It is 6 core vs 8 core. The A25 is more similar to the thickness/weight of the A3 (4 core).


----------



## dharmasteve (Jun 7, 2021)

*Just reiterating what a great cable this is*






XINHS HIFI Audio Store ​8 cores pure silver and single crystal copper mixed braid headphone upgrade cable ​*￡23.78*

Unlike a pure silver cable which highlights the treble and recesses the bass a little, or a pure copper cable which can enhance the bass, this cable seems to add something very musical to both without losing any bass. Quite a thick cable, looks beautiful and for its cost it is very well made, comes in a nice zip box, and really sounds good. For £23 you just can't go wrong. Ordered 23/5/21 received in the UK on 2/6/2121. Extremely happy with this lovely cable.


----------



## seanwee

RikudouGoku said:


> My cables finally arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang I just bought the A1 cable. 

How would you compare the two sonically?


----------



## Strifeff7

RikudouGoku said:


> My cables finally arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photo comparison with Tri Through please,
it's similar,
thank you, 🙏


----------



## RikudouGoku

Strifeff7 said:


> Photo comparison with Tri Through please,
> it's similar,
> thank you, 🙏








The braid isnt as tight as the A25, so even though the A6 got less cores, its actually a bit thicker lol. 






seanwee said:


> Dang I just bought the A1 cable.
> 
> How would you compare the two sonically?


Zero difference. Not a believer.


----------



## paulwasabii

seanwee said:


> Dang I just bought the A1 cable.
> 
> How would you compare the two sonically?


Not exactly the same but @saldsald had some thoughts in his post on the regular gold plated cable here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-423#post-16379232


----------



## drspeter

I got 8 core graphene cables from XINHS which is generic of NICEHCK darkjade, Linsoul Nymph. Also, I got generic version of NICEHCK whitecrane as well.
Graphene one opens up the soundstage, retains the treble energy and bass rumble, which made a really good synergy with Unique Melody 3DT. But the combination of this cable with Thieaudio Monarch made sound too bright to me.
In contrast, whitecrane gave enhanced thickness to the note without compromising detail retrieval of Monarch, and brings out noticeably better mid compared to the stock cable of Monarch (which is sold at ~60$ from Linsoul, EST cable IIRC). Swapping back to stock cable, the sound of monarch became somewhat hollow compared to whitecrane, so I decided to keep whitecrane paired with monarch. 
All in all, I am happy with this seller and purchasing from him (her?) again. To me, graphone cable is one new finding as there hasn't been such a relatively cheap option that could enhance the soundstage of IEM.


----------



## holsen

drspeter said:


> I got 8 core graphene cables from XINHS which is generic of NICEHCK darkjade, Linsoul Nymph. Also, I got generic version of NICEHCK whitecrane as well.
> Graphene one opens up the soundstage, retains the treble energy and bass rumble, which made a really good synergy with Unique Melody 3DT. But the combination of this cable with Thieaudio Monarch made sound too bright to me.
> In contrast, whitecrane gave enhanced thickness to the note without compromising detail retrieval of Monarch, and brings out noticeably better mid compared to the stock cable of Monarch (which is sold at ~60$ from Linsoul, EST cable IIRC). Swapping back to stock cable, the sound of monarch became somewhat hollow compared to whitecrane, so I decided to keep whitecrane paired with monarch.
> All in all, I am happy with this seller and purchasing from him (her?) again. To me, graphone cable is one new finding as there hasn't been such a relatively cheap option that could enhance the soundstage of IEM.


Which XIN cable is the equivalent of the White Crane?
Thanks


----------



## drspeter

holsen said:


> Which XIN cable is the equivalent of the White Crane?
> Thanks






This one. He listed 3 different price products but those are essentially the same.


----------



## Dsnuts

I ended up getting one of those too. Excellent cable I like it better than the graphene one. Seems more versatile to me.


----------



## drspeter

Dsnuts said:


> I ended up getting one of those too. Excellent cable I like it better than the graphene one. Seems more versatile to me.


Yeah. Graphene cable is good to supplement narrow soundstage IEMs but doesnt seem to be a good pair with wide soundstage or already bright IEMs for example Monarch or MEST. While whitecrane is copper based cable, it adds a bit of clarity and air compared to pure copper, but comes with with nice mid and bass as the good copper cables do.


----------



## brsdrgn

drspeter said:


> This one. He listed 3 different price products but those are essentially the same.


This also got my attention and I don't see anything in the description to distinguish why the price differ. The highest priced one listed as direct sale from the factory. I understand that but what about the others? Maybe different quality...


----------



## saldsald (Jun 9, 2021)

brsdrgn said:


> This also got my attention and I don't see anything in the description to distinguish why the price differ. The highest priced one listed as direct sale from the factory. I understand that but what about the others? Maybe different quality...


They are the same. Don't waste your time spotting the difference.


----------



## ByrnesK

Hi everyone, I own a set of Fearless audio s8z, any recommendations for upgrade cables? I like thicker cables. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## crawline

drspeter said:


> Yeah. Graphene cable is good to supplement narrow soundstage IEMs but doesnt seem to be a good pair with wide soundstage or already bright IEMs for example Monarch or MEST. While whitecrane is copper based cable, it adds a bit of clarity and air compared to pure copper, but comes with with nice mid and bass as the good copper cables do.


What are you talking about? graphene cable is copper based aswell, its single crystal copper silver plated same as whitecrane


----------



## drspeter

crawline said:


> What are you talking about? graphene cable is copper based aswell, its single crystal copper silver plated same as whitecrane


Yeah I know that both are copper-based cables. I was comparing whitecrane and other pure copper cables. I have similar priced pure copper cable and SPC cable, but even some SPC cables have more copper-based traits not expressing the influence of silver plated to them. Whitecrane brings out silver plate traits well enough.


----------



## ByrnesK

Hi @paulwasabii , I was having a good chat with @RikudouGoku on the XINHS A1 Pure silver/Copper cable that I am going to be picking up very soon. Just wondering your comments on this cable and if you have some photos of both the darker copper version and the normal copper version for comparison. I am having trouble deciding on what colour combo to go with! These decisions are hard! 

Thanks


----------



## Strifeff7 (Jun 10, 2021)

ByrnesK said:


> Hi everyone, I own a set of Fearless audio s8z, any recommendations for upgrade cables? I like thicker cables.
> 
> Thanks in advance




I really recommend copper cable for s8z,


----------



## saldsald (Jun 10, 2021)

saldsald said:


> Another batch of cables just arrived yesterday:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.31.610a4db1mw1mkA
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.63.24ea4cbbHRJEDj
> ...


So I have been earphone-rolling and cable-rolling and this is my short update of my listening impressions:

Gold-plated copper - again the upper mid and treble are the main focus here and can sound too busy which agrees with other reviews on AliEx. The bottom end is slightly lacking and especially noticible on some less bassy IEMs such as the CKX. (The CKX Is punchy not bassy IMO) So IMHO there are better cables from XINHS at this price point.

Gold Silver Mix - this cable as I said sounds like the copper alloy (I think they look very very similar too apart from the colour) - it is basically the copper alloy cable with more treble which sounds quite good with some IEMs. Depends on your preference and more importantly the synergy with different IEMs, this is recommended.

12-core copper - it is really thick and hard. The sound is quite relaxed and natural.


----------



## paulwasabii (Jun 10, 2021)

ByrnesK said:


> Hi @paulwasabii , I was having a good chat with @RikudouGoku on the XINHS A1 Pure silver/Copper cable that I am going to be picking up very soon. Just wondering your comments on this cable and if you have some photos of both the darker copper version and the normal copper version for comparison. I am having trouble deciding on what colour combo to go with! These decisions are hard!
> 
> Thanks


It is difficult to capture these two. Looking at the pictures, both appear slightly brighter in the picture.  For me, with the darker cable, the silver is a striking contrast to the copper whereas, with the brighter copper, both are closer in brightness, less contrast between the two cables.  There isn't a bad choice which is why I bought both.


----------



## drspeter

One thing that I noticed after receiving the recent batch of cables from XINHS is that connectors and jack don't seem to be new. I see numerous fine scratches and some sort of discoloration. I can't complain as I am getting good quality cable at lower prices and those are not somthing that compromises the sound but still somewhat disappointing.


----------



## ByrnesK

paulwasabii said:


> It is difficult to capture these two. Looking at the pictures, both appear slightly brighter in the picture.  For me, with the darker cable, the silver is a striking contrast to the copper whereas, with the brighter copper, both are closer in brightness, less contrast between the two cables.  There isn't a bad choice which is why I bought both.



I appreciate you sending through the pictures, I think I will end up going with the darker copper for a nice contrast like you said above.

Thanks


----------



## ByrnesK

Strifeff7 said:


> I really recommend copper cable for s8z,


Hi, 

I appreciate you assisting, Why copper compared to say a pure silver? Or even a copper/silver hybrid cable?

Thanks


----------



## Toothy1911

drspeter said:


> One thing that I noticed after receiving the recent batch of cables from XINHS is that connectors and jack don't seem to be new. I see numerous fine scratches and some sort of discoloration. I can't complain as I am getting good quality cable at lower prices and those are not somthing that compromises the sound but still somewhat disappointing.


I noticed that on mine too. They are probably just not protected against each other in their container. They could do with a plastic wrap on them.


----------



## flu_fighter

ByrnesK said:


> Hi,
> 
> I appreciate you assisting, Why copper compared to say a pure silver? Or even a copper/silver hybrid cable?
> 
> Thanks


you could go for the Penon PAC480 since you like thick cables.

https://penonaudio.com/pac480-iem-cable.html


----------



## dougms3

Sorry for the poor res photo.  My phone sucks.

Comparison from top to bottom.

xinhs 2 core cable => terminated for Pioneer SE-M5 / Sony Z7
xinhs 8 core graphene cable => terminated for Senn 58x and Pioneer SE-M5 / Sony Z7
kz 8 core tri cable => used for KZ DQ6, CCA ca16, CCA CSN
xinhs 8 core tri cable => terminated for Pioneer SE-M5 / Sony Z7

Hard to tell in the pic but the xinhs tri cable is a little thicker, braid is slightly looser, cable is stiffer because the cores are spiraled tighter. 






The tri cable adds alot of bass.  It may be too much for some.  The KZ cable I used on my CCA ca16 and the bass increase was too much for me.  I used the stock cable and the 4 core pure silver xinhs cable for comparison.  

The xinhs tri cable I had made for my sony z7's hoping it would have the same effect on headphones, they had a similar effect on the bass but the effect was not as great as with the iems.


----------



## k3v11n

Can someone recommend a balanced 2.5 cable for my HD58x? Was looking at these.


US $24.88 | 8 Core Black Balanced Pure Silver Plated Earphone Cable For Sennheiser HD580 HD600 HD650 HDxxx HD660S HD58x HD6xx LN007038
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mr9we3x


----------



## dougms3

k3v11n said:


> Can someone recommend a balanced 2.5 cable for my HD58x? Was looking at these.
> 
> 
> US $24.88 | 8 Core Black Balanced Pure Silver Plated Earphone Cable For Sennheiser HD580 HD600 HD650 HDxxx HD660S HD58x HD6xx LN007038
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mr9we3x


Looks ok but you can expand your choices if you want anything from the xinhs store.

He will make a cable with whatever jacks you want on it.  

He made a custom 8 core 2.5mm graphene cable for my Senn 58x.  I put additional heatshrink wrap on the connectors.

I really like the graphene cable, its a bit heavy probably not good for iems but works fine for headphones.





https://www.aliexpress.com/store/910746107?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000007.1.4a2665ec13GxoD


----------



## dougms3

Received my balanced Penon pac480 cable today.

This is a very nice quality cable.  Works fine with my Mangird Teas.  Not a fan of that black base part but it sounds excellent.  

Xinhs has a similar cable but with different accessories, who knows he probably made it for them but this time around Penon had a 50% off sale on this cable.  Thnx @Dsnuts

On my audio-gd m19 I had listened to the Mangird Tea on 33 volume with the SE cable.  Should have set it to 20 before plugging it in


----------



## ByrnesK

dougms3 said:


> Looks ok but you can expand your choices if you want anything from the xinhs store.
> 
> He will make a cable with whatever jacks you want on it.
> 
> ...


They look good, I own a set of HD6XX and was wondering if this type of cable would suffice for them? Any issues with power delivery to the headphones? I know that HD6XX are a decently thirsty set


----------



## dougms3

ByrnesK said:


> They look good, I own a set of HD6XX and was wondering if this type of cable would suffice for them? Any issues with power delivery to the headphones? I know that HD6XX are a decently thirsty set


No issues with power.


----------



## Strifeff7

dougms3 said:


> Received my balanced Penon pac480 cable today.
> 
> This is a very nice quality cable.  Works fine with my Mangird Teas.  Not a fan of that black base part but it sounds excellent.
> 
> ...


tasty candy cane cable + tea,
candy tea? tea candy? cantea?


----------



## vessel

I received the NiceHCK Blocc 5N UPOCC OCC Copper Litz today and I think it's my favorite cable ever. It seems really well made, and it's very flexible. Thanks to everyone who has recommended it!


----------



## Dj12inch

Is there a good quality silver cable in the budget section? I have a NiceHCK 8 core but its lacking in sound quality. I think CEMA and Penon have higher quality silver but dont want to pay that much.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have higher quality silver cables from both companies and it is not a jump in sound quality like you would think. Apparently silver is silver and no matter how they market them and charge extra for the higher end silver cables. Sound quality wise It is pretty much the same thing. Unless your talking about something with much more thicker cores to it like the ISN AG8 which cost $200. 




I also own a GU craftsman $130 pure silver cable and guess what. It will be hard to actually notice a difference between the NiceHCK 8 core pure silver and the GU craftsman. If you want something more different you should look into a higher quality SPC cable like this one from XinHS 



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...omotion.promoteRecommendProducts_undefined.27

This cable is comparable to a much more expensive Penon OS849 cable at half the cost. Very much bang for buck.


----------



## Apex Eight

Are there any like go-to recommendations for AliExpress cables? Looking to get something that feels nicer for my T2+, Blessing 2, and HD600. Looks like NiceHCK, TRN, KBEar/TRI, and XinHS are popular.


----------



## eloelo

Xinhs summer sale 21 june~


----------



## Dj12inch

Dsnuts said:


> I have higher quality silver cables from both companies and it is not a jump in sound quality like you would think. Apparently silver is silver and no matter how they market them and charge extra for the higher end silver cables. Sound quality wise It is pretty much the same thing. Unless your talking about something with much more thicker cores to it like the ISN AG8 which cost $200.
> 
> 
> I also own a GU craftsman $130 pure silver cable and guess what. It will be hard to actually notice a difference between the NiceHCK 8 core pure silver and the GU craftsman. If you want something more different you should look into a higher quality SPC cable like this one from XinHS
> ...


Thanks, I looked up the reviews for AG8...not what I was looking for or expected and not interested in GU craftsman. I have Nicehck Whitecrane and really like the sound but balance is more copper than silver.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya your gonna have to get a much higher end silver cable to really notice a difference unfortunately.


----------



## Apex Eight

RikudouGoku said:


> Cable A1 vs A25
> 
> Which one do you prefer? both are gorgeous in my eyes. But the A25 has an edge for me (probably because it looks more unique but with the colors and the setup being a 6 core config).
> 
> ...


Do you have a link to the A25?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Apex Eight said:


> Do you have a link to the A25?


No because it is unlisted. You need to ask the seller for it.


----------



## Charlyro222

First batch  from XINHS received. Burn in proccess


----------



## vessel

vessel said:


> I received the NiceHCK Blocc 5N UPOCC OCC Copper Litz today and I think it's my favorite cable ever. It seems really well made, and it's very flexible. Thanks to everyone who has recommended it!



Sadly, my cable already has problems. The fabric outer layer has a tiny segment of the inner wire bulging out in two places. One is bigger and is basically a loop with fabric on one side and the plastic covered wire on the other. I've contacted Nice HCK to see what they have to say. This is both the shortest amount of time I've owned a cable before it developed a problem and the most disappointed I've ever been with a cable because I loved it for the four or five days I've had it.


----------



## eloelo

Looks like xinhs has some new offerings on Ali now, including 24 core graphene

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMnJ8hP


----------



## skeptical

Does anyone has experience with Hakugei Ice crystal litz?  I'm looking for bulk 7n copper wires,  super soft and dark brown or black colors like the wires of black  Maestro from Effect audio 24-26 awg thick.  I ordered from CEMA brown up-occ 26 awg non Litz by mistake couple of days ago but how I understand it is not the best copper out there to meet my basshead part needs and not very pliable like others. Can someone of you guys point me in the right direction where to source such wires. Thanks.  What about this   https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32653221244.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.511a3c00AMvqWG&mp=1


----------



## RikudouGoku

Regarding cable A25. I have gotten feedback on it that it is a 40 usd cable. Not a 20 usd cable like I paid for it. Seems I actually did get a discount for it as I usually end up paying the same as the retail price for his cables.

This does make me unable to put it as a default recommendation due to the high price. But if you still want a cable that looks like that, it is still a great cable.


----------



## Apex Eight

RikudouGoku said:


> Regarding cable A25. I have gotten feedback on it that it is a 40 usd cable. Not a 20 usd cable like I paid for it. Seems I actually did get a discount for it as I usually end up paying the same as the retail price for his cables.
> 
> This does make me unable to put it as a default recommendation due to the high price. But if you still want a cable that looks like that, it is still a great cable.


A1 still a top rec?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Apex Eight said:


> A1 still a top rec?


In terms terms of value, the A3 is the best. But I prefer both the A1 and the A25 over it (in aesthetics).


----------



## eloelo

RikudouGoku said:


> In terms terms of value, the A3 is the best. But I prefer both the A1 and the A25 over it (in aesthetics).


I was looking for a light cable, and was hoping if you could put a weight column .


----------



## RikudouGoku

eloelo said:


> I was looking for a light cable, and was hoping if you could put a weight column .


Cables are in the single or lower double digits in terms of grams. I aint accurate enough for that lol. Most of the time, you can get an idea by just looking at the pictures and how many cores they have.


----------



## eloelo

RikudouGoku said:


> Cables are in the single or lower double digits in terms of grams. I aint accurate enough for that lol. Most of the time, you can get an idea by just looking at the pictures and how many cores they have.


At times I get fooled even from pics lol. like a 16 core cable could be pretty light because of lots of tubing, or 4 core cable can be deceptively heavy lol. Or the connectors and splitter are heavier (full metal vs plastic). But understandable if it's hard to measure


----------



## paulwasabii

New high-end 2 core cable appeared from TRI called the Grace-S.  Saw it on Twitter from KeepHifi.
$99 here: https://keephifi.com/products/tri-2...2-8mm-outer-diameter-2-5-3-5-4-4mm-plug-types


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jun 18, 2021)

A proprietary cable from an undisclosed company 



This cable enhances everything that can be possibly enhanced (and more) - just imagination is the only limit! Ditching DAPs and IEMs with such a cable can be reality, you know, - the subjective experience always rules, right?! 

Lighest connectors that are groovy - can sound on its own if rubbed, for enhanced musicality.

(The second attempt though; the first was the fail of 0 out of 2 - the guy is nice but overstretched...
 The cable material choice was left to him - I just chuckled)

Pragmatically, a useful one with small DAPs and DACs, e.g. for directing the cables right way and avoiding the strain.


----------



## eloelo

RikudouGoku said:


> Regarding cable A25. I have gotten feedback on it that it is a 40 usd cable. Not a 20 usd cable like I paid for it. Seems I actually did get a discount for it as I usually end up paying the same as the retail price for his cables.
> 
> This does make me unable to put it as a default recommendation due to the high price. But if you still want a cable that looks like that, it is still a great cable.


I still went and ordered it anyway XD. Looks like a light enough cable (Since you said the weight was similar with A3, and A3 was light enough for me) that measures well, and XinHS cables tend to lean on the heavier and thicker side for the good measuring ones. Perhaps the thickness allows for lower impedance


----------



## Apex Eight

RikudouGoku said:


> In terms terms of value, the A3 is the best. But I prefer both the A1 and the A25 over it (in aesthetics).


Are you able to take comparison pics of A3 vs A1/A16?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Apex Eight said:


> Are you able to take comparison pics of A3 vs A1/A16?











@paulwasabii has the A16.


----------



## Charlyro222 (Jun 20, 2021)

This pure silver-plated cable from XINHS sounds like a TIER with Softears RS10 and the warmth of Shanling M8


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> @paulwasabii has the A16.



Faaeal on left, dark copper hybid on the right


----------



## Apex Eight

Are the silver cables actually silver or SPC (which I believe is actually tin plating, not silver)? Or maybe sterling silver?


----------



## paulwasabii

Apex Eight said:


> Are the silver cables actually silver or SPC (which I believe is actually tin plating, not silver)? Or maybe sterling silver?


Depends on the cable. There are a set of cables which are pure silver, Limpid, LitzPS, and XINHS pure silver.  Other cables are SPC. If the listing doesn't specify, probably SPC.


----------



## JEHL

What is a good budget multimeter again?


----------



## funnyjoke

Guys, can you recommend a 3.5mm MMCX cable for the iBasso IT01 that is on sale in the AliExpress summer sale? Prefer it to be below $30 and as cheap as possible while still being a good buy.

Please and thank you.


----------



## slex

funnyjoke said:


> Guys, can you recommend a 3.5mm MMCX cable for the iBasso IT01 that is on sale in the AliExpress summer sale? Prefer it to be below $30 and as cheap as possible while still being a good buy.
> 
> Please and thank you.


I believe your ibasso is blue color too?😁


----------



## funnyjoke

slex said:


> I believe your ibasso is blue color too?😁


It's the red and blue version, but that cable looks nice regardless. Hmm.. It won't change the sound would it?


----------



## slex

funnyjoke said:


> It's the red and blue version, but that cable looks nice regardless. Hmm.. It won't change the sound would it?


If you have trained ears, it might.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jun 21, 2021)

slex said:


> If you have trained ears, it might.


Actually, if the stock cable is of noticeably higher resistance relative to IEM - then the difference with better conducting cables is there (interestingly, some like it and some - not); less likely with IT01.

Objectively, the comfrot is very important, so you can have all the flexibility of positioning your IEMs in ears and wearing it for longer listening sessions.

The ear guides and cable thickness are two most defining factors for the comfort - decide what you may like and get any good cable, e.g. from XINHS or NiceHCK or others, it is still one factory making those cables


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> Actually, if the stock cable is of noticeably higher resistance relative to IEM - then the difference with better conducting cables is there (interestingly, some like it and some - not); less likely with IT01.
> 
> Objectively, the comfrot is very important, so you can have all the flexibility of positioning your IEMs in ears and wearing it for longer listening sessions.
> 
> The ear guides and cable thickness are two most defining factors for the comfort - decide what you may like and get any good cable, e.g. from XINHS or NiceHCK or others, it is still one factory making those cables


Exactly, and its only with BA iems that there will be FR changes.





But not always.







With hybrids and single DD, it wont have an effect on it.


----------



## paulwasabii

JEHL said:


> What is a good budget multimeter again?


Aneng 8008 is one, I also have a 9XXX version too. What is helpful, auto/manual ranges and look at the included clips. Some included a minimal set but I like alligator-style clips.


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> What is a good budget multimeter again?


As Paul mentioned, the Aneng 8008 is the one that I and him use. So if you want to get a multimeter to measure cables, its good if you get the same one for that extra consistency.


----------



## dougms3 (Jun 21, 2021)

funnyjoke said:


> It's the red and blue version, but that cable looks nice regardless. Hmm.. It won't change the sound would it?


Just FYI, the sleeve on this cable is a bit sticky.  I have a gold version of this and it was not to my liking, it may have been just the one I received, maybe someone else who has it can chime in.

As for the sound, some of us like me, purchase different cables for the sonic changes, I don't really care how the cables look I only care about how it affects the sound.  You don't have to agree with me, only you can really decide for yourself.


----------



## Apex Eight

I'm just here for nice feeling cables lol. They're just nicer to use. Not worried about improvements in sound.


----------



## seanwee

PhonoPhi said:


> There are no proven results that I know of where "golden ears", "audiophiles" or Martians can distinguish adequate cables (good interconnects and low enough resistance not to matter compared to that of the chain) from those best and expensive ones.
> 
> There are famous tests where coat hanger wires are often preferred (or at least not distinguished) from audiophile cables in properly performed double tests.  Here is one of such examples to give you an idea:
> https://www.soundguys.com/cable-myths-reviving-the-coathanger-test-23553/


On some cables, I can immediately differentiate which is which. Those who have tried Sony's kimber cables have also immediately considered them warmer and darker than usual.

On my IER-M9 the switch from its stock cable to an 8 core silver cable was really substantial, changing its warmer tone to a more neutral sounding one with much more airiness.
That said when comparing the silver cable to the new A1 cable there wasn't anything noteworthy. Perhaps a little tighter bass but thats about it.

It really depends what two cables you are comparing.


----------



## PhonoPhi

seanwee said:


> On some cables, I can immediately differentiate which is which. Those who have tried Sony's kimber cables have also immediately considered them warmer and darker than usual.
> 
> On my IER-M9 the switch from its stock cable to an 8 core silver cable was really substantial, changing its warmer tone to a more neutral sounding one with much more airiness.
> That said when comparing the silver cable to the new A1 cable there wasn't anything noteworthy. Perhaps a little tighter bass but thats about it.
> ...


Surely, cables can be distinguished, especially with all-BA IEMs.
The question is can you distinguish cables of the same resistance?


----------



## Apex Eight

I would think volume matching between cables would be very important in these tests. Gotta play back at the same dB I'd you're going to say there is a difference in sound.


----------



## drspeter

Has anyone tried Nicehck Spacecloud? it seems to be their new highest-priced cable, but I only saw one impression (review) from a Japanese blogger. As he seemed to have a very good impression about that cable (he tried most of well-known chifi cables), I am very tempted to try this at the sale price. Anyone?


----------



## saldsald

saldsald said:


> Another batch of cables just arrived yesterday:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.31.610a4db1mw1mkA
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.63.24ea4cbbHRJEDj
> ...





saldsald said:


> So I have been earphone-rolling and cable-rolling and this is my short update of my listening impressions:
> 
> Gold-plated copper - again the upper mid and treble are the main focus here and can sound too busy which agrees with other reviews on AliEx. The bottom end is slightly lacking and especially noticible on some less bassy IEMs such as the CKX. (The CKX Is punchy not bassy IMO) So IMHO there are better cables from XINHS at this price point.
> 
> ...



24 Core Graphene - it seems the cable is not very suitable for single DD or a 1 DD + 1 BA setup, treble can sound a bit "digital", like listening to music through a cheap on-board soundcard. However, with multiple BAs + DD IEMs, bass gets good extension, and treble gets silky smooth with energetic texture. Separation and clarity are also very good with very balanced sub-bass-bass-mids-treble. The music is a little further away from the ears but not too far. 

So far I recommend these 5 cables from XINHS: 
1. 4 core copper alloy;
2. 24-core graphene (for best result, you need a multi-BA IEM)
3. the whitecrane equivalent;
4. the 4 core silver-gold 
5. The beige (or black) sleeved 4 core


----------



## eloelo

RikudouGoku said:


> As Paul mentioned, the Aneng 8008 is the one that I and him use. So if you want to get a multimeter to measure cables, its good if you get the same one for that extra consistency.


Sry noob here, how do you use the multimeter to measure the impedance? I have quite a few cables, might want to try it myself~


----------



## RikudouGoku

eloelo said:


> Sry noob here, how do you use the multimeter to measure the impedance? I have quite a few cables, might want to try it myself~


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-346#post-15953019





dougms3 said:


> Thats not a double blind test and it is extremely subjective because measurements can't tell you how something sounds.  This is why you can't precisely predict what an iem or headphone sounds like just from the frequency response or if an amp sounds good just from the measurements.  They give you a general idea of the product but is far from a reliable source of how it will sound in person.
> 
> Theres a 4 part series on cabling from the owner of Abyss Headphones.  He has a degree in electrical engineering and worked for companies in the industry prior to creating Abyss.  Part 3 goes into the detail on how materials affect sound.
> 
> ...







Abysss sells extremely overpriced cables, but sure. The guy that posted that video is definitely unbiased and 100% objective.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Finished my small PAC480 review: Penon PAC480 IEM Cable


----------



## paulwasabii

drspeter said:


> Has anyone tried Nicehck Spacecloud? it seems to be their new highest-priced cable, but I only saw one impression (review) from a Japanese blogger. As he seemed to have a very good impression about that cable (he tried most of well-known chifi cables), I am very tempted to try this at the sale price. Anyone?


I just received it but haven't had a chance to try it.  I did read that blogger's review on it and typically appreciate his take on the cables.  My advice, wait until they run a flash sale as it won't be worth $100usd.  Maybe I don't see the lowest price, but KRHIFI ran a few promos on SpaceCloud where I picked it up at $38usd.  For NiceHCK, I either look for a launch week promotion where SpaceCloud was in that $100 range or the special flash sales where all three blue cables were $50 and below iirc.  This week, GoldenFall is $65 which is a good deal.

Not surprising, XINHS version of GoldenFall $65:  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002837440157.html
More surprising XINHS version of the **** UPOCC twisted: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002837295131.html
He has made more than a few of the **** cables for friends, feel free to get that one in black hardware which looks great too.

It is also half of my twist, 2 cores of ****, 2 of WhiteCrane


----------



## Apex Eight

Got the Faaeal 4 core copper cable based on @RikudouGoku 's list and also the fact that I'm super impatient when it comes to waiting for gear and they're available on Amazon with Prime shipping. Nice little upgrade to the Blessing 2. The stock cable tangles easier and the Faaeal feels much nicer. Great price too.


----------



## drspeter

paulwasabii said:


> I just received it but haven't had a chance to try it.  I did read that blogger's review on it and typically appreciate his take on the cables.  My advice, wait until they run a flash sale as it won't be worth $100usd.  Maybe I don't see the lowest price, but KRHIFI ran a few promos on SpaceCloud where I picked it up at $38usd.  For NiceHCK, I either look for a launch week promotion where SpaceCloud was in that $100 range or the special flash sales where all three blue cables were $50 and below iirc.  This week, GoldenFall is $65 which is a good deal.
> 
> Not surprising, XINHS version of GoldenFall $65:  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002837440157.html
> More surprising XINHS version of the **** UPOCC twisted: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002837295131.html
> ...


Your custom version cable looks very awesome. I have and love both cables, curious how blending sounds of those two would be like. 
Their selling price for NiceHCK generic is pretty much similar to the sale price of the corresponding NiceHCK products. 
I hope XINHS can pay a little bit more attention to their QC, as connectors and jacks sometimes come with something like several years of worn-out things. 

Please give us your impression when you have a chance to audition SpaceCloud. I won't pay 200$ for it but I am willing to pay sale price if it sounds good.


----------



## paulwasabii (Jun 21, 2021)

drspeter said:


> Your custom version cable looks very awesome. I have and love both cables, curious how blending sounds of those two would be like.
> Their selling price for NiceHCK generic is pretty much similar to the sale price of the corresponding NiceHCK products.
> I hope XINHS can pay a little bit more attention to their QC, as connectors and jacks sometimes come with something like several years of worn-out things.
> 
> Please give us your impression when you have a chance to audition SpaceCloud. I won't pay 200$ for it but I am willing to pay sale price if it sounds good.


He does have SpaceCloud too and I might pay a bit extra for an L-type connector and recessed two pin.  Sometimes he just looks at the NiceHCK price and takes off $20 so that is going to put you in the $80 range.  Ask if he can do $65.  Sometimes there is more room for a discount on the unlisted cables but I remember asking about Blue Island or Comet, the 8 core blue one and there was no discount.

Not my cable, but ran across it on a Facebook group





Also, I try not to self promote but I really put this video together for the XINHS fans here to spark your own ideas:


----------



## Charlyro222

My 8 core pure silver cable from XINHS has arrived.


----------



## paulwasabii

Charlyro222 said:


> My 8 core pure silver cable from XINHS has arrived.



Is that the XINHS blue 8 core: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002327858353.html
Usually, I stare at the cables, but your RS10 is stunning.


----------



## Charlyro222

paulwasabii said:


> Is that the XINHS blue 8 core: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002327858353.html
> Usually, I stare at the cables, but your RS10 is stunning.


Yes is that XINHS cable, a very Top level cable, awesome soundstage and excellent transparency.


----------



## dougms3

Charlyro222 said:


> Yes is that XINHS cable, a very Top level cable, awesome soundstage and excellent transparency.


Did you ask him to make a pure silver version of that cable because in the listing it says its single crystal copper.

Can you describe the texture of the plastic pearl outer skin?


----------



## Dj12inch

Charlyro222 said:


> Yes is that XINHS cable, a very Top level cable, awesome soundstage and excellent transparency.


same as NiceHCK BlueComet? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...exp_id=731edd08-862c-42cb-bb54-6ced71312266-1
on sale too 30% less than XINHS


----------



## Apex Eight

Dj12inch said:


> same as NiceHCK BlueComet? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...exp_id=731edd08-862c-42cb-bb54-6ced71312266-1
> on sale too 30% less than XINHS


What exactly is litz wire and its benefits?


----------



## paulwasabii (Jun 22, 2021)

I mentioned Grace-S the other day, but there is another more affordable new cable from KBEAR, the Show-B 24 Core combo of 5N SPC and 5N OFC.  I have the 24 core expansion in copper/SPC but that is 4N.  Seems like a higher quality 24 core with 5N copper.  Maybe @WendyLi will offer some information on Show-B and how it differs from Expansion.  Show-B: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002861705690.html
Another small thing to notice, the Expansion and this Show-B do not have ear hooks.




For those who missed the upper end Grace-S: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002834917267.html


----------



## paulwasabii (Jun 23, 2021)

*NiceHCK SpaceCloud Pictures*

The pictures from NiceHCK are close, but it is nicer in person.


----------



## cappuchino (Jun 22, 2021)

paulwasabii said:


> *NiceHCK SpaceCloud Pictures*
> 
> The pictures from NiceHCK are close, but it is nicer in person.


Umm... How much was the SpaceCloud again 😅?

The cable they use look interestingly and "eerily" similar to this one. About 8 USD for 1 meter... It should,  of course, be cheaper if you live in China and buy in bulk 😉






LINK FOR CABLE


----------



## paulwasabii (Jun 22, 2021)

cappuchino said:


> Umm... How much was the SpaceCloud again 😅?
> 
> The cable they use look interestingly and "eerily" similar to this one. About 8 USD for 1 meter... It should,  of course, be cheaper if you live in China and buy in bulk 😉
> 
> ...



So, it is eerily similar to this one:




Do I believe the JieTu Audio Store version is 6N Silver Plated OCC+7N OCC Mix Litz?  Not really but do I know NiceHCK is either? Not really.  In any case, I paid $38.15usd for SpaceCloud.


----------



## cappuchino

paulwasabii said:


> So, it is eerily similar to this one:
> 
> 
> Do I believe the JieTu Audio Store version is 6N Silver Plated OCC+7N OCC Mix Litz?  Not really but do I know NiceHCK is either? Not really.  In any case, I paid $38.15usd for SpaceCloud.


Yeah, it is rather sad that the consumer doesn't actually _know _if the specs listed are true (unless there's a "certificate of proof"). We only have the word of the seller.

On a different note, I am still waiting for you to feature a Hakugei cable in your lineup 😂 Those cables look sick!


----------



## paulwasabii

cappuchino said:


> Yeah, it is rather sad that the consumer doesn't actually _know _if the specs listed are true (unless there's a "certificate of proof"). We only have the word of the seller.
> 
> On a different note, I am still waiting for you to feature a Hakugei cable in your lineup 😂 Those cables look sick!


Yeah, the recent Hakugei's are sick.  I said the same to someone who bought one recently.  Let me know how you like it as they are beautiful and pricey.  No flash sales on those.  I am mostly crazy but their sweet spot is $200+ to get into materials you don't find at XINHS.  Paying $100usd gets you Unicorn Rainbow colors and cool hardware.


----------



## vanez1985

Could anyone please suggest a cheap but good OCC copper, not silver plated OCC 4.4-terminated A2DC cable for my newly acquired MSR7b? 
I browsed Aliexpress offerings but all of these except Lunashops seem to be SPC, so looking for alternatives.


----------



## eloelo

wow the cheaper hakugei cables look pretty too, and I can get them even cheaper from shopee
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002702039052.html




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002721712989.html


----------



## slex

eloelo said:


> wow the cheaper hakugei cables look pretty too, and I can get them even cheaper from shopee
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002702039052.html
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002721712989.html


I will be receiving the Orange tomolo, bought from Shopee😁


----------



## slex

This is Hakugei Bodhi, came from Shopee.


----------



## eloelo

slex said:


> This is Hakugei Bodhi, came from Shopee.


How's the bodhi?


----------



## PTDennis

As anyone tried this cable? I like the aesthetics, the fact that is lighter than the 8 core version and that it includes graphene, Cooper and silver.
https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005...exp_id=7a71b832-1bba-4acc-8a70-1d0b5f450e67-5
The price is ok also!


----------



## drspeter

PTDennis said:


> As anyone tried this cable? I like the aesthetics, the fact that is lighter than the 8 core version and that it includes graphene, Cooper and silver.
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005...exp_id=7a71b832-1bba-4acc-8a70-1d0b5f450e67-5
> The price is ok also!


I have both 4 core and 8 core versions of it and 8 core one shows better characteristic of the cable materials. I would rather choose 8 core one if the thickness (actually not that thick) doens't bother you.


----------



## PTDennis (Jun 23, 2021)

drspeter said:


> I have both 4 core and 8 core versions of it and 8 core one shows better characteristic of the cable materials. I would rather choose 8 core one if the thickness (actually not that thick) doens't bother you.


Thanks for your feedback. Is you 4 core version with or without copper?
For the price, what would be the best option for the ISN h40?


----------



## slex

eloelo said:


> How's the bodhi?


Construction of cable is refine for US$60.


----------



## funnyjoke

slex said:


> If you have trained ears, it might.


How's this cable (need for iBasso IT01)? https://www.amazon.com/Linsoul-Tripowin-Silver-Earphone-0-78-3-5mm/dp/B07ZQC9MZB/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=iem+cable&qid=1624615833&sr=8-3&th=1


----------



## slex

funnyjoke said:


> How's this cable (need for iBasso IT01)? https://www.amazon.com/Linsoul-Tripowin-Silver-Earphone-0-78-3-5mm/dp/B07ZQC9MZB/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=iem+cable&qid=1624615833&sr=8-3&th=1


Never own it, but i see its Amazon's Choice, safer😁


----------



## dougms3

funnyjoke said:


> How's this cable (need for iBasso IT01)? https://www.amazon.com/Linsoul-Tripowin-Silver-Earphone-0-78-3-5mm/dp/B07ZQC9MZB/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=iem+cable&qid=1624615833&sr=8-3&th=1


This is one of the very first aftermarket cables I purchased.

The cable is very light and soft but the cores are very thin.


----------



## funnyjoke

dougms3 said:


> This is one of the very first aftermarket cables I purchased.
> 
> The cable is very light and soft but the cores are very thin.


So it's good? xD


----------



## dougms3

funnyjoke said:


> So it's good? xD


I think there are alot better options for the price.


----------



## slex

funnyjoke said:


> So it's good? xD


Less then a day left before sales ends?


----------



## RikudouGoku

slex said:


> Less then a day left before sales ends?


Yes


----------



## CommanderCute

Hey guys,

I'm looking for a replacement cable for the FD5. Love the looks of the cable (white with silver), but it's just too stiff and inflexible for my taste.

Which inexpensive cable (with the same looks and that it should be very soft and flexible) can you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## slex

CommanderCute said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a replacement cable for the FD5. Love the looks of the cable (white with silver), but it's just too stiff and inflexible for my taste.
> 
> ...


----------



## brsdrgn

Ordered the following cables from NiceHCK's Store. I'm especially excited about the Blue Island.


----------



## eloelo

brsdrgn said:


> Ordered the following cables from NiceHCK's Store. I'm especially excited about the Blue Island.


I did consider something like the BlueIsland from XinHS offerings, but I asked them for the weight of the cable and they said 50 grams. That's pretty heavy 0.o


----------



## brsdrgn

eloelo said:


> I did consider something like the BlueIsland from XinHS offerings, but I asked them for the weight of the cable and they said 50 grams. That's pretty heavy 0.o


It's okay if it's heavy. I really like its design 😁


----------



## vessel

vessel said:


> Sadly, my cable already has problems. The fabric outer layer has a tiny segment of the inner wire bulging out in two places. One is bigger and is basically a loop with fabric on one side and the plastic covered wire on the other. I've contacted Nice HCK to see what they have to say. This is both the shortest amount of time I've owned a cable before it developed a problem and the most disappointed I've ever been with a cable because I loved it for the four or five days I've had it.



After a long and slow back and forth with NiceHCK they have offered me a "$5 partial refund", which seems kind of insulting and absurd. I paid over $100 for a cable that starts falling apart within days of receiving it, I would expect them to replace it and apologize for sending a defective product. I think this stupid cable might be the last thing I ever buy from NiceHCK.


----------



## Apex Eight

For those in the US and have ordered from XINHS, how long has it taken for you to receive your cables?


----------



## dougms3

Apex Eight said:


> For those in the US and have ordered from XINHS, how long has it taken for you to receive your cables?


About 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Apex Eight (Jun 25, 2021)

Is A1/A16/A31 softer than A3? @RikudouGoku @paulwasabii


----------



## RikudouGoku

Apex Eight said:


> Is A1/A16/A31 softer than A3? @RikudouGoku @paulwasabii


A1 is stiffer than the A3, one factor for that is because it is 8 vs 4 cores.


----------



## Apex Eight

RikudouGoku said:


> A1 is stiffer than the A3, one factor for that is because it is 8 vs 4 cores.


Darn, that sucks bc my only complaint with the A3 is that I wish it were a bit softer. It's not super stiff though and feels like it's very durable. Maybe I'll try a 16 core, the Tripowin16 core I've tried was really soft.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Apex Eight said:


> Darn, that sucks bc my only complaint with the A3 is that I wish it were a bit softer. It's not super stiff though and feels like it's very durable. Maybe I'll try a 16 core, the Tripowin16 core I've tried was really soft.


A3 is already one of the softer cables in my collection. So yeah, you might want to go for a higher core count to be softer.


----------



## TylerC

So, can someone recommend me a balanced 2.5mm cable below $25usd ? Or even better, a couple of those for $30.

Lots of the cables that are recommended in the firsts pages doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## RikudouGoku

TylerC said:


> So, can someone recommend me a balanced 2.5mm cable below $25usd ? Or even better, a couple of those for $30.
> 
> Lots of the cables that are recommended in the firsts pages doesn't exist anymore.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...zTm4ei7HEfP8AI1zxswrMw2ho/edit#gid=1801072063

Pick one of the A series based on aesthetics.


----------



## Apex Eight

Anyone here ever measure the Tripowin Zonie? Probably the most popular IEM cable on Amazon US.


----------



## drspeter

Apex Eight said:


> Anyone here ever measure the Tripowin Zonie? Probably the most popular IEM cable on Amazon US.


I haven't measured but I've used it. It is the first balanced cable that I bought as I am curious if shifting from single ended to balanced makes huge sonic difference. All in all, it sounds pretty bad compared to any 30 ~ 40$ cables that could be purchased from Aliexpress. If you want something that could allow you to listen to the music, it is fine but you believe that cable could give you different or better sound, it is no go.


----------



## TylerC

RikudouGoku said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...zTm4ei7HEfP8AI1zxswrMw2ho/edit#gid=1801072063
> 
> Pick one of the A series based on aesthetics.


Thanks for the list!

Although I'm looking for cables.

I will check the list anyways, seems pretty amazing. Curious to see the KZ KS4 in the bottom of the list.


----------



## RikudouGoku

TylerC said:


> Thanks for the list!
> 
> Although I'm looking for cables.
> 
> I will check the list anyways, seems pretty amazing. Curious to see the KZ KS4 in the bottom of the list.


There is a page for cable rankings in it.


----------



## TylerC

Thanks!

I didn't notice that it has multiple pages on the sheet.


----------



## paulwasabii

Apex Eight said:


> Darn, that sucks bc my only complaint with the A3 is that I wish it were a bit softer. It's not super stiff though and feels like it's very durable. Maybe I'll try a 16 core, the Tripowin16 core I've tried was really soft.


It is strange the way it works but you can look for thinner cores.  The older 8 and 16 core cables had really thin cores but very soft. When you get to the XINHS 4 cores where each core is 1.6mm, those are thick and on the stiff side.  That latest 4 core twisted cable he added is also soft and flexible.  Between thick cores, stiff cables, weight, and chin sliders not sliding, there are more issues to consider.


----------



## kkfaile

With that comment above, can anybody help recc their fave light, soft cable? I recently purchased an 8core cable that i saw sometime in this thread for its looks 😅 it looks real nice, but regretted it since it didnt make much of a change. Its heft and stiffness is around the same as the stock cables the monarchs came with, the hardware is also on the heavy side. With masks and glasses on, its quite uncomfortable.
This is the cable i got:


----------



## slex

kkfaile said:


> With that comment above, can anybody help recc their fave light, soft cable? I recently purchased an 8core cable that i saw sometime in this thread for its looks 😅 it looks real nice, but regretted it since it didnt make much of a change. Its heft and stiffness is around the same as the stock cables the monarchs came with, the hardware is also on the heavy side. With masks and glasses on, its quite uncomfortable.
> This is the cable i got:


Yeah, its stiff😆. Been cables rolling on my Monarch in the end its back to 8 cores graphene ( Linsoul Nymph ). You can get 4 cores graphene from XINHS if you prefer .


----------



## kkfaile

slex said:


> Yeah, its stiff😆. Been cables rolling on my Monarch in the end its back to 8 cores graphene ( Linsoul Nymph ). You can get 4 cores graphene from XINHS if you prefer .


Thanks! ill check those out.


----------



## Lowebyrrd

Sundara wired for balanced use... 
So I ordered an 8 core graphene cable from XINHS. Problem is, he is asking me how to wire it up for a full size 4 pin xlr....   Not what I expected to hear from him... 
Can someone please help me with the proper connect points on the 3.5mm plugs? He seems to think they may be wired differently than others.??? Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## dougms3

Lowebyrrd said:


> Sundara wired for balanced use...
> So I ordered an 8 core graphene cable from XINHS. Problem is, he is asking me how to wire it up for a full size 4 pin xlr....   Not what I expected to hear from him...
> Can someone please help me with the proper connect points on the 3.5mm plugs? He seems to think they may be wired differently than others.??? Thanks in advance guys!


Check for continuity with a multimeter.

I drew up this simple diagram for him to make cables for my Sony Z7m2.  

I'm not sure but I think the Sundara, the middle is null and base is negative.


----------



## Lowebyrrd

dougms3 said:


> Check for continuity with a multimeter.
> 
> I drew up this simple diagram for him to make cables for my Sony Z7m2.
> 
> I'm not sure but I think the Sundara, the middle is null and base is negative.


----------



## Lowebyrrd

Thanks my friend. I forwarded it to him. He remembered you.


----------



## dougms3 (Jun 26, 2021)

Lowebyrrd said:


> Thanks my friend. I forwarded it to him. He remembered you.


Just to be clear. 

That is *NOT *the wiring for the Sundara.

The wiring in that picture is for a different headphone, it won't work on a Sundara.

You should check with others on the forum or yourself with a multimeter before you ask him to make the cable.


----------



## Lowebyrrd

dougms3 said:


> Just to be clear.
> 
> That is *NOT *the wiring for the Sundara.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowebyrrd

Thx dougms3. I'll let him know. He is going to contact the main hifiman office as I'm getting no response from the official store on Aliex where I bought them.  Maybe someone here will know the pinout.....


----------



## Lowebyrrd

Well Hifiman responded. Here is his drawing of the Sundara pinout.


----------



## Lowebyrrd

Thanks dougms3 for your help.


----------



## seanwee

PhonoPhi said:


> Surely, cables can be distinguished, especially with all-BA IEMs.
> The question is can you distinguish cables of the same resistance?


Never had the opportunity to but would love to try.

I'm a believer that lower resistance gives a more unadulterated sound.

That said, some people have argued with me that (particularly on higher end iems) the supplied cables were factored into the tuning of an iem and that changing to any other cable would ruin the way its meant to be experienced. What do you think?



Apex Eight said:


> I would think volume matching between cables would be very important in these tests. Gotta play back at the same dB I'd you're going to say there is a difference in sound.


I always volume match when doing comparisons.


----------



## RikudouGoku

seanwee said:


> That said, some people have argued with me that (particularly on higher end iems) the supplied cables were factored into the tuning of an iem and that changing to any other cable would ruin the way its meant to be experienced. What do you think?


Out of my 77 iems, only one of them had this and it was with the Tansio Mirai TSMR 4 Pro.






Stock cable has a very high resistance (also looks like a very bad cable) but sounds better than with a lower resistance cable.


----------



## RikudouGoku

XINHS has a cable with a mic if anyone is looking for a quality cable with a mic (very rare).




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002822579487.html


----------



## vessel

I'm still going back


vessel said:


> After a long and slow back and forth with NiceHCK they have offered me a "$5 partial refund", which seems kind of insulting and absurd. I paid over $100 for a cable that starts falling apart within days of receiving it, I would expect them to replace it and apologize for sending a defective product. I think this stupid cable might be the last thing I ever buy from NiceHCK.


After even more back and forth they suggested a $10 refund, and then eventually offered to refund me $101 on a new order. So I've ordered a replacement cable and hopefully they actually refund me when it arrives.


----------



## dougms3

vessel said:


> I'm still going back
> 
> After even more back and forth they suggested a $10 refund, and then eventually offered to refund me $101 on a new order. So I've ordered a replacement cable and hopefully they actually refund me when it arrives.


Some of those sellers on aliexpress will play those games with you, thats happened to me before as well.  I've had sellers try to delay time so the statute of returns or dispute runs out, sellers saying they will discount some amount if I order a couple more items.  Theres no recourse if you get sucked in to that game with them and they decide not to follow through.

Thats why I only buy from xinhs because he immediately takes care of it and always honors his word.


----------



## Apex Eight

RikudouGoku said:


> XINHS has a cable with a mic if anyone is looking for a quality cable with a mic (very rare).
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002822579487.html


I've actually been looking for something just like this for my MMCX modded CAL SE (and soon to be MMCX modded KSC75X) that I use for gaming. I wonder if he can make them without earhooks, or maybe even integrate the mic into other cables.


----------



## Lowebyrrd (Jun 28, 2021)

He can do pretty much what you need I would think. Just message him he's incredibly nice and responsive! Best seller I ever encountered.
He just yesterday made me some balanced xlr to 3.5 trs for my Sundara. I had to get the proper pinout from hifiman, which took a day, but when I sent it to him my cable was shipped within 4 hrs!!


----------



## seanwee

@RikudouGoku how much did your measurement rig cost? And what parts did you use? 

I've always been interested in putting one together myself but have never looked into it seriously.


----------



## RikudouGoku

seanwee said:


> @RikudouGoku how much did your measurement rig cost? And what parts did you use?
> 
> I've always been interested in putting one together myself but have never looked into it seriously.


My cable measurement setup? its just the multimeter that is needed, the ANENG 8008. I bought it from amazon for around 30 usd but it was on ali for a lot cheaper (although seems to be discontinued now).


----------



## eloelo

RikudouGoku said:


> My cable measurement setup? its just the multimeter that is needed, the ANENG 8008. I bought it from amazon for around 30 usd but it was on ali for a lot cheaper (although seems to be discontinued now).


hmm i found one on Aliexpress https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33001360039.html


----------



## RikudouGoku

eloelo said:


> hmm i found one on Aliexpress https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33001360039.html


ok nice. I just clicked on this link and it was unavailable...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32810125781.html


----------



## seanwee (Jun 28, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> My cable measurement setup? its just the multimeter that is needed, the ANENG 8008. I bought it from amazon for around 30 usd but it was on ali for a lot cheaper (although seems to be discontinued now).


No not that, I'm talking about the iem measurment setup, the one with the FR graph


----------



## RikudouGoku

seanwee said:


> No not that, I'm talking about the iem measurment setup, the one with the FR graph


oh, that is more complicated. But you need an IEC711: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000918270847.html
(you also need to ask the seller for the calibration file after you got it, which is by telling them your serial nr.)

You then need to either:


Get a soundcard (I use the Asus Xonar U7) and just plug it into the mic input. Then you output the sound (the iem) with whatever amp you have connected (I use the jds atom for this), preferably something with as low OI as possible.
Or you can get a dongle (apple dongle works and ban uses it) then you would need a few adapters.
Ban´s setup: https://banbeu.com/graph/iem/


----------



## seanwee

RikudouGoku said:


> oh, that is more complicated. But you need an IEC711: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000918270847.html
> (you also need to ask the seller for the calibration file after you got it, which is by telling them your serial nr.)
> 
> You then need to either:
> ...


Thanks, how much did your whole setup cost you?


----------



## RikudouGoku

seanwee said:


> Thanks, how much did your whole setup cost you?


I use the IEC711 + soundcard + jds atom + Topping E10 (also got the jds ol switch, but not needed here so Im not counting it).

this is almost 400 usd....

Do keep in mind that I already had everything else other than the IEC711 when I wanted to start measuring iems, so I "only" paid like 70 usd for that coupler.


----------



## eloelo

RikudouGoku said:


> ok nice. I just clicked on this link and it was unavailable...
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32810125781.html


Looks like I bought the one without crocodile clips. Im only left with the test leads *faceplams


----------



## RikudouGoku

eloelo said:


> Looks like I bought the one without crocodile clips. Im only left with the test leads *faceplams


Oof, but crocodile clips shouldn't be hard to find locally though?


----------



## eloelo

RikudouGoku said:


> Oof, but crocodile clips shouldn't be hard to find locally though?


Would the double sided crocodile clip work on the aneng? I feel like it wouldn't be secure anyway. Not sure if I can easily find the same connector type. Otherwise, aneng store seems to sell crocodile clips


----------



## RikudouGoku

eloelo said:


> Would the double sided crocodile clip work on the aneng? I feel like it wouldn't be secure anyway. Not sure if I can easily find the same connector type. Otherwise, aneng store seems to sell crocodile clips


No clue lol, if they sell them you might want to get them from themselves.


----------



## Qupie

Damn this thread is a gold mine. What cable do you guys recommend for dual 3.5 balanced? (4.4 or XLR doesn't matter). Most importantly I want something flexible for on the desk, 2-3 meters


----------



## slex

Qupie said:


> Damn this thread is a gold mine. What cable do you guys recommend for dual 3.5 balanced? (4.4 or XLR doesn't matter). Most importantly I want something flexible for on the desk, 2-3 meters


Head over Aliexpress's XINHS and take your picks!😁


----------



## Qupie

Damn they have a lot of different options. All of them are for IEMs thought, right?


----------



## dougms3

Qupie said:


> Damn they have a lot of different options. All of them are for IEMs thought, right?



He will make the cable with any termination that you ask for.  Just need to know the pinout if you want a cable for headphones.


----------



## Qupie (Jun 30, 2021)

Awesome. This is so much choice lmao. I would like a more "flexible / rope like" cable if that makes sense. Any advice which one I should pick then?

edit: He asks for a welding diagram. LMAO, any idea where I can find those for focal headphones?


----------



## Lowebyrrd

Qupie said:


> Awesome. This is so much choice lmao. I would like a more "flexible / rope like" cable if that makes sense. Any advice which one I should pick then?
> 
> edit: He asks for a welding diagram. LMAO, any idea where I can find those for focal headphones?


He just made me a 4pin xlr to dual 3.5mm trs for my HFM Sundaras. I got the pinout/contact points from the official Hifiman site. Just messaged and they sent it. Just ask Focal.


----------



## Qupie

Thnx, emailed them. In the meantime, I just took my multimeter and measured the Single ended cable. I feel all grown up now lmao.


----------



## Lowebyrrd

Qupie said:


> Thnx, emailed them. In the meantime, I just took my multimeter and measured the Single ended cable. I feel all grown up now lmao.


Lol.... Mine are in the mail, so I couldn't measure them...


----------



## slex

Qupie said:


> Awesome. This is so much choice lmao. I would like a more "flexible / rope like" cable if that makes sense. Any advice which one I should pick then?
> 
> edit: He asks for a welding diagram. LMAO, any idea where I can find those for focal headphones?


You're asking for rope, this is as close as it get!


----------



## Qupie

I ordered 2 cables with him. A 4.4 balanced and a 3.5 single ended. I am very curious how that is going to turn out


----------



## Qupie

slex said:


> You're asking for rope, this is as close as it get!


Sorry missed your post. Thnx for answering. I ordered 2 of the 24 strand cables (thinking they would be quite flexible). Lets hope I was right lmao.


----------



## slex

Qupie said:


> Sorry missed your post. Thnx for answering. I ordered 2 of the 24 strand cables (thinking they would be quite flexible). Lets hope I was right lmao.


👌☺️


----------



## paulwasabii

Qupie said:


> Sorry missed your post. Thnx for answering. I ordered 2 of the 24 strand cables (thinking they would be quite flexible). Lets hope I was right lmao.


For softer cables, I do think the 24 is closer to the older rope-like 16 cores.  I am a fan of that beige sleeved cable also.


----------



## slex

paulwasabii said:


> For softer cables, I do think the 24 is closer to the older rope-like 16 cores.  I am a fan of that beige sleeved cable also.


Me too☺️


----------



## Qupie

I am going to give those a try for sure if I want more cables (the black ones are the same fabric I think, right?)


----------



## slex

Qupie said:


> I am going to give those a try for sure if I want more cables (the black ones are the same fabric I think, right?)


Both are nylon and not cotton.


----------



## samandhi

I don't know if this one has been mentioned or not because I didn't read the whole thread, but this was a great find for me for my AS T800. It is the FDBRO 8 Cores Silver Plated Earphone Cable


----------



## eloelo

paulwasabii said:


> XINHS cables
> 1 Gunmetal measured 0.19 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001742149417.html
> 2 Bright copper measured 0.13 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843143301.html
> 3 Dark Copper measured 0.14 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002037427839.html
> ...


Hi Paul, can I check with you, for the dark copper cable, would it be 0.14 ohm on Rikudou's scale too? For a pure copper cable at that light weight (even lighter than Faael) and low price, that is pretty insane.


----------



## RikudouGoku

eloelo said:


> Hi Paul, can I check with you, for the dark copper cable, would it be 0.14 ohm on Rikudou's scale too? For a pure copper cable at that light weight (even lighter than Faael) and low price, that is pretty insane.


Pretty sure he uses the same multimeter as I do, so yeah, it should be considered the same.


----------



## eloelo

RikudouGoku said:


> Pretty sure he uses the same multimeter as I do, so yeah, it should be considered the same.


ok thanks. I wasn't sure since it was a post from some time ago. Considering many low impedance cables are pretty heavy, this is gonna be a default recommendation in my book. Very light weight, soft, and cheap enough to abuse   Only downside might be its looks, but hey it's ugly enough to abuse too


----------



## RikudouGoku

eloelo said:


> ok thanks. I wasn't sure since it was a post from some time ago. Considering many low impedance cables are pretty heavy, this is gonna be a default recommendation in my book. Very light weight, soft, and cheap enough to abuse   Only downside might be its looks, but hey it's ugly enough to abuse too


oh, if it was back then, then indeed he used another multimeter. Guess we should wait for him to confirm or update it.


----------



## paulwasabii

eloelo said:


> Hi Paul, can I check with you, for the dark copper cable, would it be 0.14 ohm on Rikudou's scale too? For a pure copper cable at that light weight (even lighter than Faael) and low price, that is pretty insane.



Yes, on my 8008 with those clips, the internal resistance is 0.4 which is the same final number.  TBH, without subtracting the internal, it just measures low.  I also think it was a higher price back then but last night I noticed a price drop on the pure silver also.  At $18, I think I might ask him to make a twist version of that cable.  It is stiffer than I like.





This isn't actually what I wanted but will post pics anyway.  This was supposed to be 6 cores of pure silver twisted with 2 cores of 7N dark copper.  I will post the twisted version if he can do it.


----------



## eloelo

paulwasabii said:


> Yes, on my 8008 with those clips, the internal resistance is 0.4 which is the same final number.  TBH, without subtracting the internal, it just measures low.  I also think it was a higher price back then but last night I noticed a price drop on the pure silver also.  At $18, I think I might ask him to make a twist version of that cable.  It is stiffer than I like.
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't actually what I wanted but will post pics anyway.  This was supposed to be 6 cores of pure silver twisted with 2 cores of 7N dark copper.  I will post the twisted version if he can do it.


Oh you mean 0.18 - 0.04 = 0.14 ohms. It's pretty affordable at 21 USD. There are 3 offerings of this on XinHS with exactly the same pics. The supplier just told me they are all the same and I should just pick the cheapest one. I wonder why there are 3 of the same in the first place lol.

By twisted do you mean like this?  Tight braids look good


----------



## RikudouGoku

eloelo said:


> Oh you mean 0.18 - 0.04 = 0.14 ohms. It's pretty affordable at 21 USD. There are 3 offerings of this on XinHS with exactly the same pics. The supplier just told me they are all the same and I should just pick the cheapest one. I wonder why there are 3 of the same in the first place lol.
> 
> By twisted do you mean like this?  Tight braids look good


Twisted is like this:


----------



## eloelo

@paulwasabii hold up I mixed up 2 cables. The cable I am having is actually this. A darker shade and thinner. It's actually not the same as yours T.T. I recall going for it because it specifically said 7N purity XD

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001738261920.html

Well looks like I gotta measure it myself then


----------



## paulwasabii

I know others were 


eloelo said:


> Oh you mean 0.18 - 0.04 = 0.14 ohms. It's pretty affordable at 21 USD. There are 3 offerings of this on XinHS with exactly the same pics. The supplier just told me they are all the same and I should just pick the cheapest one. I wonder why there are 3 of the same in the first place lol.
> 
> By twisted do you mean like this?  Tight braids look good



I call this the twist.  I call the other style braiding.





In case others were wondering if the yellow CCA CA2 will match their gold cable:


----------



## paulwasabii

eloelo said:


> @paulwasabii hold up I mixed up 2 cables. The cable I am having is actually this. A darker shade and thinner. It's actually not the same as yours T.T. I recall going for it because it specifically said 7N purity XD
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001738261920.html
> 
> Well looks like I gotta measure it myself then



I have used that cable in other cables, but don't have it.  I would be shocked if it did not measure quite low.  He made a 12 core version using 7N copper for me and it measures low but I believe the cores are slightly thinner



eloelo said:


> so about 0.33 for weiss on Riku's scale. For such a light thin cable I think it isn't bad XD. Thanks for measuring!


Now that Prisma is selling it, I might have to add it to the database.  I do think that thinner, twist style is appealing to the other half who don't want a think chonky 4 or 8 core:
https://prisma.audio/collections/accessories/products/weiss-cable

Another new one from KBEAR.

US $48.99  51%OFF | KBEAR Inspiration-C 4 Core Upgrade 4N Single Crystal Copper Woven Litz Structure Cable 560 Strands 2.5/3.5/4.4mm Plug  Types
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOIB9W9


----------



## Apex Eight

paulwasabii said:


> I know others were
> 
> 
> I call this the twist.  I call the other style braiding.
> ...


How is the softness of the 2-core twisted cables? Like is the plastic sleeving soft or hard?


----------



## Dj12inch

paulwasabii said:


> I know others were
> 
> 
> I call this the twist.  I call the other style braiding.
> ...


is this not the nicehck goldenfall?


----------



## Apex Eight (Jul 2, 2021)

Any measurements/feedback on this one? @RikudouGoku @paulwasabii 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...7564#602_668#3164#9976#133_668#3468#15609#206

The thickness looks good and I love how the clear sleeving is somewhat imperceptible with the copper really "filling out" the sleeving, as well as the textured/braided look of the individual wires themselves.


----------



## paulwasabii

Dj12inch said:


> is this not the nicehck goldenfall?


Sorry yes, it is Goldenfall.


----------



## Dj12inch

paulwasabii said:


> I know others were
> 
> 
> I call this the twist.  I call the other style braiding.
> ...


is this not nicehck goldenfall?
XINHS look like they have 2 similar but not quite the same:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843346773.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.7ed73c003jy1Bo&mp=1
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.4.4b73da217ZzXic


----------



## paulwasabii

Dj12inch said:


> is this not nicehck goldenfall?
> XINHS look like they have 2 similar but not quite the same:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843346773.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.7ed73c003jy1Bo&mp=1
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.4.4b73da217ZzXic


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002837440157.html is the right one.

Same cable, but XINHS will use different hardware which can be customized if you message him.  Keep in mind that cable was $65usd during the last sale.

If you look at the twisted cable on the right, the silver cores are WhiteCrane which is same as Golden Fall but in silver and typically cheaper: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002016476588.html


----------



## RikudouGoku

Apex Eight said:


> Any measurements/feedback on this one? @RikudouGoku @paulwasabii
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843143301.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000060.2.7a713979SnML8w&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.169870.0&scm_id=1007.13339.169870.0&scm-url=1007.13339.169870.0&pvid=dbf82ef6-6c9a-44ce-9b1c-0b4d46be0b09&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller,scm-url:1007.13339.169870.0,pvid:dbf82ef6-6c9a-44ce-9b1c-0b4d46be0b09,tpp_buckets:668#0#208986#9_668#0#208986#9_668#888#3325#4_668#888#3325#4_668#2846#8111#1996_668#5811#27169#5_668#2717#7564#602_668#1000022185#1000066059#0_668#3468#15609#206_668#2846#8111#1996_668#5811#27169#5_668#2717#7564#602_668#3164#9976#133_668#3468#15609#206
> 
> The thickness looks good and I love how the clear sleeving is somewhat imperceptible with the copper really "filling out" the sleeving, as well as the textured/braided look of the individual wires themselves.


I dont have it, reminds me of A3 though.


----------



## paulwasabii (Jul 2, 2021)

Apex Eight said:


> Any measurements/feedback on this one? @RikudouGoku @paulwasabii
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843143301.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000060.2.7a713979SnML8w&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.169870.0&scm_id=1007.13339.169870.0&scm-url=1007.13339.169870.0&pvid=dbf82ef6-6c9a-44ce-9b1c-0b4d46be0b09&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller,scm-url:1007.13339.169870.0,pvid:dbf82ef6-6c9a-44ce-9b1c-0b4d46be0b09,tpp_buckets:668#0#208986#9_668#0#208986#9_668#888#3325#4_668#888#3325#4_668#2846#8111#1996_668#5811#27169#5_668#2717#7564#602_668#1000022185#1000066059#0_668#3468#15609#206_668#2846#8111#1996_668#5811#27169#5_668#2717#7564#602_668#3164#9976#133_668#3468#15609#206
> 
> The thickness looks good and I love how the clear sleeving is somewhat imperceptible with the copper really "filling out" the sleeving, as well as the textured/braided look of the individual wires themselves.





RikudouGoku said:


> I dont have it, reminds me of A3 though.


@Apex Eight I have this one:
2 Bright copper measured 0.13 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843143301.html

That was the one that I was hoping was the same as Faaeal just thicker but it is not the same material.  Same look and a bit thicker though

This one too which is sold by the company who must remain nameless:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002037557491.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32890373178.html




Left is the XINHS/YY Alloy: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002037557491.html
Middle is FAAEAL
Right is the bright copper: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843143301.html


----------



## eloelo

paulwasabii said:


> @Apex Eight I have this one:
> 2 Bright copper measured 0.13 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843143301.html
> 
> That was the one that I was hoping was the same as Faaeal just thicker but it is not the same material.  Same look and a bit thicker though
> ...


I just got informed by the admins about the company who must remain nameless XD. I wonder why that's the case though


----------



## paulwasabii

eloelo said:


> I just got informed by the admins about the company who must remain nameless XD. I wonder why that's the case though


I am glad I wasn't alone.  I have been slacking lately as I usually see the ** and edit.  Maybe they get a warning each time we say it or someone said Hey, these cable fools keep mentioning the unmentionable.


----------



## CobraMan

eloelo said:


> I just got informed by the admins about the company who must remain nameless XD. I wonder why that's the case though


Search for a posting from *Slater *then look in his signature line - there you will find a link that explains the situation.

Enjoy,
Tim


----------



## Charlyro222

Look at this beauty from,XINHS. Suites perfect with my Monarch.


----------



## paulwasabii

Charlyro222 said:


> Look at this beauty from,XINHS. Suites perfect with my Monarch.


That is wild, the right side has a nice red tone to it. Looks on the thicker side too.


----------



## Robius (Jul 11, 2021)

I really loved that color but I have no idea about the seller. I wonder if they make good cables.

I couldn't find the same color on xinsh store.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000406786515.html


----------



## slex

Robius said:


> I really loved that color but I have no idea about the seller. Do anyone have any info about the seller?
> 
> I couldn't find the same color on xinsh store.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000406786515.html


Why dont you msg store directly? As long as its not "Cheaty" store instead.😄


----------



## ehjie

Robius said:


> I really loved that color but I have no idea about the seller. Do anyone have any info about the seller?
> 
> I couldn't find the same color on xinsh store.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000406786515.html



You could always chat w/ them. i always do this if there's anything that interests me...


----------



## eloelo (Jul 6, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> I didnt really use a guide but here is how I do it.
> 
> 1. toggle the impedance measuring mode (an ohm symbol)
> 
> ...


I just got my crocodile clips and measured the kbear tri as 0.21ohm (0.25 - 0.04 internal impedance) instead of 0.15ohm. Maybe I measured wrongly? The last ring on the 4.4mm seems too narrow for the clip to avoid touching the other ring. It's tough to get a hold on 1 of the 2pins without touching the other pin XD

Edit: 2nd try, I moved the red clip away from the 2nd ring to ensure it doesn't touch the 2nd ring. Now only 1 side of the clip holds onto the 3rd ring. It's 0.18ohm now after subtracting internal impedance. Maybe within unit variance lol


----------



## eloelo

@RikudouGoku Sry, Im still not too familiar with the topic XD

Would it be different to use the Left+ part of the 4.4mm plug vs using the Left- part? I feel like it's easier to grab on to Left+.


----------



## RikudouGoku

eloelo said:


> @RikudouGoku Sry, Im still not too familiar with the topic XD
> 
> Would it be different to use the Left+ part of the 4.4mm plug vs using the Left- part? I feel like it's easier to grab on to Left+.


I use left-


----------



## eloelo

RikudouGoku said:


> I use left-


does it matter which of the 2pins i connect to?


----------



## RikudouGoku

eloelo said:


> does it matter which of the 2pins i connect to?


The pin you hooked on your first picture is the way I do it.


----------



## eloelo

RikudouGoku said:


> The pin you hooked on your first picture is the way I do it.


1 more issue which cropped up. The crocodile clips can't really get to the pins in qdc connectors. I wonder if there are slimmer clips out there


----------



## RikudouGoku

eloelo said:


> 1 more issue which cropped up. The crocodile clips can't really get to the pins in qdc connectors. I wonder if there are slimmer clips out there


No idea, I also have problems with QDC connectors. Although I dont buy cables with them.


----------



## eloelo

Had some fun measuring XD

All 4.4mm cables. This will do for now

KBear Tri 4 core - 0.18 ohm. Love this cable because soft and light. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001590556130.html

XinHS "cheap" copper alloy 4 core - 0.17ohm on both 2pin and qdc variants. Ok this is surprising as I always thought this cable muddied up the sound of my BA iems. Checking the +ve channel though, I got 0.24ohms. Light cable that looks tough, hard to the touch. Similar dark copper color to Faael.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001874696470.html

XinHS 7N copper cable 4 core - 0.24ohm. I wish this would have done better, because it's such a light, thin cable. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001738261920.html

XinHS "TFZ" copper cable 4 core - 0.13ohm. Yes! Got the same measurement as Paul. Very impressive looking cable, the tubing is so thin you can't detect it easily. On the heavy side though. Soundwise, I don't hear any issues.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843143301.html


----------



## eloelo

Got the silver/brown version of XinHS copper silver mix - 0.15ohm. Same impedance as Riku's "silver/copper" version thankfully. Im guessing the silver wire adds more impedance than the copper wire, since Paul's copper/brown one got 0.1ohm
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002350509830.html

A nice looking 2 core cable from Hidizs here, but it made all my BA iems sound wonky. So I was very curious...measured 0.47ohm sheesh
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000049972707.html


----------



## paulwasabii

eloelo said:


> Had some fun measuring XD
> 
> All 4.4mm cables. This will do for now
> 
> ...


0.24 isn't bad though.  There is some unit variance or cable variance as some of my measurements will match Rikudou's and some not.  Here is my 3.5mm TRI

Rikudou has 0.15, mine is 0.14. I am not sure we will hit the same value, but typically close even with 3.5mm vs 4.4

On that 7N cable, there are 2 versions, one is 1.2mm and one 1.0.  He made me a 4 core twisted from 3 cores of the 1.0 and 1 core pure silver.  I will be curious how it measures compared to the regular 1.2mm 7N.  Maybe an option for someone looking for a thinner version to try a custom cable.


----------



## eloelo

paulwasabii said:


> 0.24 isn't bad though.  There is some unit variance or cable variance as some of my measurements will match Rikudou's and some not.  Here is my 3.5mm TRI
> 
> Rikudou has 0.15, mine is 0.14. I am not sure we will hit the same value, but typically close even with 3.5mm vs 4.4
> 
> On that 7N cable, there are 2 versions, one is 1.2mm and one 1.0.  He made me a 4 core twisted from 3 cores of the 1.0 and 1 core pure silver.  I will be curious how it measures compared to the regular 1.2mm 7N.  Maybe an option for someone looking for a thinner version to try a custom cable.


Hmm I see. I'm glad the XinHS ones seem consistent so far.

That is one awesome looking cable. Do update us on the impedance and price


----------



## paulwasabii

eloelo said:


> Got the silver/brown version of XinHS copper silver mix - 0.15ohm. Same impedance as Riku's "silver/copper" version thankfully. Im guessing the silver wire adds more impedance than the copper wire, since Paul's copper/brown one got 0.1ohm
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002350509830.html
> 
> A nice looking 2 core cable from Hidizs here, but it made all my BA iems sound wonky. So I was very curious...measured 0.47ohm sheesh
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000049972707.html


I have both the bright copper/silver and brown/silver and the brown silver measures much lower..No idea why.


----------



## Strifeff7

I'm also have the Tri cable,
sadly it's only lasted for 2 months then become stiff and the color is darker,

@paulwasabii @eloelo


----------



## eloelo (Jul 7, 2021)

paulwasabii said:


> I have both the bright copper/silver and brown/silver and the brown silver measures much lower..No idea why.


Dayum...I wish for a high roll XD

Sometimes I re-measure the internal impedance and I get a different value. like between 0 ohm to 0.04ohm. Then I had to remeasure the cable all over again. Did you have this issue?


----------



## paulwasabii

eloelo said:


> Dayum...I wish for a high roll XD
> 
> Sometimes I re-measure the internal impedance and I get a different value. like between 0 ohm to 0.4ohm. Then I had to remeasure the cable all over again. Did you have this issue?


I would stick with 0.04 but I said the same thing.  Some cable I was measuring and looking at Rikudou's value, looked like my internal should have been 0.  On mine, if I let the meter sit for a bit, it settles back to 0.04 for my clips.   Maybe that will change over time.


----------



## Neweymatt

Looking for some recommendations on cables that have an angled 2.5mm plug connector, for use with my DAP esp when it’s in my pocket. Budget up to $100.

DUNU DUW02 looks good, but I don’t really need the quick switch connectors, and just about every else I've found has a straight plug.

TIA.


----------



## paulwasabii

Neweymatt said:


> Looking for some recommendations on cables that have an angled 2.5mm plug connector, for use with my DAP esp when it’s in my pocket. Budget up to $100.
> 
> DUNU DUW02 looks good, but I don’t really need the quick switch connectors, and just about every else I've found has a straight plug.
> 
> TIA.


Nearly every cable I order from XINHS has a 90 degree 2.5mm which he calls L-type. This requires you to message him first as there is no L-type option.  It is a chunky solid connector, not sure if he has others. This is black, but he has chrome too


----------



## Neweymatt

paulwasabii said:


> Nearly every cable I order from XINHS has a 90 degree 2.5mm which he calls L-type. This requires you to message him first as there is no L-type option.  It is a chunky solid connector, not sure if he has others. This is black, but he has chrome too


Hmmm, not bad, thanks, I'll check what XinHS can do for me.


----------



## eloelo (Jul 7, 2021)

So, this hakugei 16 core orange cable (qdc, 4.4mm) got an impedance of 0.06ohm (0.09-0.03). Couldnt believe that it's true at first. Measured in various angles. Measured the other cables from yesterday, impedance is still consistent. Measured the positive channel, got 0.10ohm which is still amazing. Hefty cable, though color feels a bit washed out, and kinda stiff for a 16core. I wished it had a proper qdc connector, but it doesn't seem available. This actually made my ba iem sound warm, so I was expecting a high impedance value, so this is quite a surprise...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002721712989.html










Another Hakugei cable i got. Copper 7N, 2pin 4.4mm. Very pretty shiny cable and hardware and quite light, about same as Faael in weight, but thinner and stiffer. Measured 0.11 ohms. BTW my own Faael cable measured 0.18 ohms
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002363241144.html






satin audio gaia 7N (chose 8 core variant). My most expensive and my only non-chifi cable, terminated with QDC 4.4mm. Measured 0.12ohms. Very stiff cable, was curled up when it first arrived and could not be made straight.... pretty looking though
https://satinaudio.com/en/product/gaia?v=0f177369a3b7


----------



## paulwasabii

eloelo said:


> So, this hakugei 16 core orange cable (qdc, 4.4mm) got an impedance of 0.6ohm (0.9-0.3). Couldnt believe that it's true at first. Measured in various angles. Measured the other cables from yesterday, impedance is still consistent. Measured the positive channel, got 0.10ohm which is still amazing. Hefty cable, though color feels a bit washed out, and kinda stiff for a 16core. I wished it had a proper qdc connector, but it doesn't seem available. This actually made my ba iem sound warm, so I was expecting a high impedance value, so this is quite a surprise...
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002721712989.html
> 
> ...


That is really great for a $37usd cable.  I think I would take that over the CEMA RX I bought a long time ago.  Do you have another budget 8 core or 16 core?  Just wondering if it was roughly the same thickness as a KBEAR Rhyme or NiceHCK 16 core.


----------



## eloelo (Jul 7, 2021)

paulwasabii said:


> That is really great for a $37usd cable.  I think I would take that over the CEMA RX I bought a long time ago.  Do you have another budget 8 core or 16 core?  Just wondering if it was roughly the same thickness as a KBEAR Rhyme or NiceHCK 16 core.


oh I just realized I typed 0.6 ohms rather than 0.06ohms oops.

Ok this is the only other 16 core I got, KBEAR 16 core silver plated, which I loved for its softness. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33042733974.html

Also added the XinHS silver copper mixed, which is still heavier by far https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002350509830.html

Comparing the thickness:


----------



## Qupie

Anyone has an recommendation for a cheap coaxial cable as well? 

Saw this for example, but no idea if it is actually 75 ohm etc 

https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/1005...etail=202107070825131493424929360520069130732

Hard to trust random aliexpress stuff


----------



## eloelo

Not proud of my large cable collection which I don't really use, but here goes:

KBEAR 16 core silver plated 0.26ohm. Noticed qdc polarity was wrong, but theoretically shouldnt affect sound. Love the softness and light weight, even though it's 16 core https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33042733974.html

KBEAR Limpid silver 4 core. Light cable that looks luxurious - 0.46ohm https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001245282486.html

Cema 6N OCC + OCC Silver plating 0.21ohm. Light weight, premium looking https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html

Linsoul TRIPOWIN C8 0.36ohm. Came in twisted in a bad way and I couldn't untwist it. Nicely soft, on the heavy side https://www.linsoul.com/collections/accesories/products/tripowin-c8

Shallnotbenamed cable 8 core brown, seems discontinued 0.22ohm

Rikudou's custom 2 gold/copper wires + 1 sterling silver (pure silver)  6 core, because I had no creativity of my own XD.  0.14ohm
$40. Have to ask XinHS to give you the private link.

XinHS 7N single crystal copper silver plated. Thick and stiff, but perhaps something special for that rubbery feeling. 0.18ohm https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001742149417.html

THIEAUDIO EST Cable. A cable that doesn't crumple even if you pack it hard. Some love it, some hate it. Has a strong addictive   smell. 0.15ohms https://www.linsoul.com/collections/accesories/products/thieaudio-est-cable

XinHS 5N, given by XinHS for free because of long wait for another cable. Light and soft. 0.25ohms https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001823048234.html


----------



## RikudouGoku

eloelo said:


> Rikudou's custom 2 gold/copper wires + 1 sterling silver (pure silver)  6 core, because I had no creativity of my own XD.  0.14ohm
> $40. Have to ask XinHS to give you the private link.
> 
> XinHS 5N, given by XinHS for free because of long wait for another cable. Light and soft. 0.25ohms https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001823048234.html


Do they look different? They seem to look pretty similar. And how many cores is that 5N cable?


----------



## eloelo

RikudouGoku said:


> Do they look different? They seem to look pretty similar. And how many cores is that 5N cable?


It is 8 cores, but lighter and much thinner per strand, and the gold portion feels more washed out in the 5N. 

Left 5N, right custom


----------



## RikudouGoku

eloelo said:


> It is 8 cores, but lighter and much thinner per strand, and the gold portion feels more washed out in the 5N.
> 
> Left 5N, right custom


Thanks! Definitely looks like a more budget option compared to my version.


----------



## paulwasabii

eloelo said:


> THIEAUDIO EST Cable. A cable that doesn't crumple even if you pack it hard. Some love it, some hate it. Has a strong addictive  smell. 0.15ohms https://www.linsoul.com/collections/accesories/products/thieaudio-est-cable


Anyone interested in that EST cable, XINHS does have it and has offered a discounted price on it as well.  Originally I was going to twist the  One that shall remain unwritten with EST since it is twisted as well.  He made a mistake and used WhiteCrane rather than EST.  Had I known it had an addictive smell, I would have re-ordered the EST version.


----------



## eloelo

paulwasabii said:


> Anyone interested in that EST cable, XINHS does have it and has offered a discounted price on it as well.  Originally I was going to twist the  One that shall remain unwritten with EST since it is twisted as well.  He made a mistake and used WhiteCrane rather than EST.  Had I known it had an addictive smell, I would have re-ordered the EST version.


haha buying cables for smell? XD. Some people hate that it's stiff and kinda heavy, but I wonder how it would be mixed with other strands.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.soundguys.com/cable-myths-reviving-the-coathanger-test-23553/


----------



## Lowebyrrd

I usually prefer silver colored hangers


RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.soundguys.com/cable-myths-reviving-the-coathanger-test-23553/



in my tube system, but I find a mix of silver and dark tones in a litz formation can bring great richness to the mids, especially during times when mercury is retrograde.


----------



## deafenears

paulwasabii said:


> That is really great for a $37usd cable.  I think I would take that over the CEMA RX I bought a long time ago.  Do you have another budget 8 core or 16 core?  Just wondering if it was roughly the same thickness as a KBEAR Rhyme or NiceHCK 16 core.


Similar to the one posted earlier, Hakugei Healer is 8 cores - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002733374627.html


----------



## Charlyro222

Just received this beautiful cable from XINHIS


----------



## Lowebyrrd

My 2 cables arrived before my phones. Praying for the delivery call TODAY! 
XINHS 8 core graphene with 4 pin xlr. Scored during the summer sale. 2 meters for $107. Psyched. Came with plastic protection for the plugs and a little hard case. Class act that guy. 
Hey, anyone know his name? 
And Lunashops 8 core silverplate occ. Looks fine but the braidung is not as perfect as XINHS. 
No unusual smells noted. 🤪


----------



## Nikostr8

Hello everyone , Yesterday I received my FH3s and while peeling the earhooks from the cable I slightly damaged the plastic covering the cables (didnt damaged the actual cables just the cover) ... so I want to buy a spare cable just in case. 

Any recommendations? Fiio stock cable is around €30 at fiio official store so if the price is lower than €30 would be really nice. Big plus if it has black connections! Im not very fond of the chrome looks.

Thanks.


----------



## boredbuyingstuff

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.soundguys.com/cable-myths-reviving-the-coathanger-test-23553/



I just found out this video comparing different cables.. Take a look!


----------



## Jcor

Nikostr8 said:


> Hello everyone , Yesterday I received my FH3s and while peeling the earhooks from the cable I slightly damaged the plastic covering the cables (didnt damaged the actual cables just the cover) ... so I want to buy a spare cable just in case.
> 
> Any recommendations? Fiio stock cable is around €30 at fiio official store so if the price is lower than €30 would be really nice. Big plus if it has black connections! Im not very fond of the chrome looks.
> 
> Thanks.


I use a KBear Rhyme with my FH3. It's less than $20, has black connections and is good quality for the price.


----------



## Nikostr8

Jcor said:


> I use a KBear Rhyme with my FH3. It's less than $20, has black connections and is good quality for the price.


Thanks , might check it right now and some Spinfits!


----------



## Strifeff7

Nikostr8 said:


> Hello everyone , Yesterday I received my FH3s and while peeling the earhooks from the cable I slightly damaged the plastic covering the cables (didnt damaged the actual cables just the cover) ... so I want to buy a spare cable just in case.
> 
> Any recommendations? Fiio stock cable is around €30 at fiio official store so if the price is lower than €30 would be really nice. Big plus if it has black connections! Im not very fond of the chrome looks.
> 
> Thanks.





I use this on my FH3, all black looks great,
really soft cable,
I recommend a Final Audio E eartips for your FH3, get the black one,


----------



## RikudouGoku

btw, anyone asked if XINHS got frozen sterling silver cables like CEMA?









Looks great to me.


----------



## Apex Eight (Jul 10, 2021)

Oh damn, 6N OCC silver, that's some good stuff. That one reminds me of the stock T2+ cable which is actually one of my favorites, super light and soft, though a little on the thin side and can tangle. I like to keep things simple, OCC copper or silver of at least 5N purity, not plated with anything. Still just rocking Faaeal 4 core OFC rn, but I hope to try Xinhs when they set up shop in the US.


----------



## seanwee

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.soundguys.com/cable-myths-reviving-the-coathanger-test-23553/


You know i always wonder if the coathanger had similar enough resistances to the other cables they tested by virtue of being shorter and thicker than other cables.


----------



## Strifeff7

RikudouGoku said:


> btw, anyone asked if XINHS got frozen sterling silver cables like CEMA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a Limpid / Limpid pro, isn't ?


----------



## PhonoPhi

seanwee said:


> You know i always wonder if the coathanger had similar enough resistances to the other cables they tested by virtue of being shorter and thicker than other cables.


Pure iron is about ten times less conductive than pure copper. Then steels are typically 3-5 times less conductive than pure iron. So thicker (and typically shorter) wires were compensated by significantly larger resistance.

There were many different coathanger tests, in some the resistance were definitely matched.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Strifeff7 said:


> Looks like a Limpid / Limpid pro, isn't ?


I think they are a bit different


----------



## paulwasabii

Strifeff7 said:


> Looks like a Limpid / Limpid pro, isn't ?


But those were not frozen to align the molecules or whatever happens when you freeze a cable.


----------



## dougms3

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.soundguys.com/cable-myths-reviving-the-coathanger-test-23553/



Coathanger with no dielectric produces the same sound as this? 

Lol thanks I had a good laugh.


----------



## Strifeff7

Any update on the Palladium cable from Xinhs?
@RikudouGoku @paulwasabii


----------



## paulwasabii

Strifeff7 said:


> Any update on the Palladium cable from Xinhs?
> @RikudouGoku @paulwasabii


 I asked about it and the one that appeared here was a single sample. He asked if I was interested and said yes, but that was the last I heard about it.


----------



## Strifeff7

paulwasabii said:


> I asked about it and the one that appeared here was a single sample. He asked if I was interested and said yes, but that was the last I heard about it.


Maybe there are not that many demands for it,
the alternative are on $300+ range,
out of my budget,


----------



## RikudouGoku

Strifeff7 said:


> Any update on the Palladium cable from Xinhs?
> @RikudouGoku @paulwasabii


Not interested, and I dont get any cables for free so....


----------



## ecerockmars

is this a good buy? Two Upocc nicehck cables


----------



## eloelo

Do not have much time today. 1 entry for KBEAR Expansion copper silver mix. 0.19ohm on negative channel, 0.31 ohm on positive channel. I wonder why there's this difference.
KBEAR cables give a good impression, very soft, 2pin connectors are minimalistic and no ear guides for those who hate them =D
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002304213357.html


----------



## Starlights (Jul 14, 2021)

Anyone knows budget cable with green color ?
maybe like in this photo (photo attached not mine). thanks


----------



## RikudouGoku

Starlights said:


> Anyone knows budget cable with green color ?
> maybe like in this photo (photo attached not mine). thanks


Thats the Toneking Dendroaspis Virids (earbud) "upgrade" cable: 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002577553435.html

Very expensive though....

I would send that picture to XINHS and ask if he got any green cables.


----------



## Starlights (Jul 14, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Thats the Toneking Dendroaspis Virids (earbud) "upgrade" cable:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002577553435.html
> 
> Very expensive though....
> ...


is the toneking dendroaspis color the same like in the photo ? cause in my eyes its just like a different color, maybe a bit darker the toneking.
I cant afford buy the expensive cable and i've already asked xinhs seller. they dont have any green cable like in the picture.
im not looking for any particular material or maybe produce an upgrade sound. just want for the same color, not stiff and i think 4 braid is enough. 
but thank you for your help.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Starlights said:


> is the toneking dendroaspis color the same like in the photo ? cause in my eyes its just like a different color, maybe a bit darker the toneking.
> I cant afford buy the expensive cable and i've already asked xinhs seller. they dont have any green cable like in the picture.
> im not looking for any particular material or maybe produce an upgrade sound. just want for the same color & not stiff.
> but thank you for your help.


It's the same cable, the cable looks a bit different due to lighting. 

I haven't seen other green cables other than that one.


----------



## Charlyro222 (Jul 14, 2021)

Another shippment from XINHS, this time a pigtail 4.4mm balanced to 3.5mm unbalanced and a 8 cores cable (4 silver plated, 4 gold)


----------



## 430633 (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi everyone ,

I stumbled upon these cables just now https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...o.store_pc_groupList.8148356.3.58a21cbc7MyUOH
Anyone has experience with them? *(or the brand)


----------



## Strifeff7

PhoenixSong said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> I stumbled upon these cables just now https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...o.store_pc_groupList.8148356.3.58a21cbc7MyUOH
> Anyone has experience with them? *(or the brand)


Similar to the Blocc cable at half the price,
don't know about this one but the blocc cable is nice,


----------



## Dsnuts

1. Brand: OPENHEART 2. Material: 5N Pure Silver 3. Purity: 99.999% 4. Number of cores: 4 strands , 76 cores,    single strand 19 cores. 5. Outer diameter of internal single core: 0.08mm 6. Single strand Outer skin diameter: 1.3mm 7. Outer skin material: PVC 8. Color: Black 9. Plug type: 3.5/2.5/4.4mm straight plug 10. Interface: MMCX/0.78mm 2Pin/QDC 2Pin

Actually if the descriptor here is correct these are another version of KB ear and NiceHCKs 4 core pure silver cables but in black nylon covering.


----------



## Apex Eight (Jul 15, 2021)

paulwasabii said:


> I know others were
> 
> 
> I call this the twist.  I call the other style braiding.
> ...


That copper twisted cable is this one, right? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_pc_allProduct.8148356.25.3ab63cbdXJHJfT
How is the softness, weight, and measurements? Lighter than A1?

Also interest in the same info for this one if anyone's got it. @RikudouGoku https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.8.3ab63cbdXJHJfT


----------



## RikudouGoku

Apex Eight said:


> Also interest in the same info for this one if anyone's got it. @RikudouGoku https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.8.3ab63cbdXJHJfT


I got the 8-core version, which is cable B7.


----------



## eloelo

wow I think this cable is new on Aliexpress? Looks colourful and chonky and on sale for now. Reminds me of that thick KZ cable.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002963183756.html


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002994387021.html

Cable A25 is finally listed!
Well, its an 8-core version of it and it sure is expensive...


----------



## dialogue (Jul 15, 2021)

now i'm hunting pure copper budget cable, with jack balance 2,5mm. because i will use it for my IEM.
Single DD IEM, with signature Neutral tend to bright.
the iem is HZsound Heart Mirror.

i will pairing my iem and pure copper cable balance 2,5mm, with :
DAC dongle E1DA 9038s gen3 susumu 3000.
The signature of DAC is neutral tend to lil cold. so we can said it just Neutral.

i had 2 optional pure copper budget cable :

1.
Y1ny00 8 Core Pure Copper.
price 10usd.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...exp_id=f2f77c43-bd7c-404d-941a-226cf06432fa-3

or

2.
Faaeal 4 core Pure Copper OFC 5N
Price 18usd.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000400771561.html

My Question is, from my case which is recommendation better cable form those 2 optional..??

thanks.


----------



## paulwasabii

Apex Eight said:


> That copper twisted cable is this one, right? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_pc_allProduct.8148356.25.3ab63cbdXJHJfT
> How is the softness, weight, and measurements? Lighter than A1?
> 
> Also interest in the same info for this one if anyone's got it. @RikudouGoku https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.8.3ab63cbdXJHJfT


I am almost positive I added that one to the dBase but as the Unspoken brand.  It is quite soft, a bit lighter than A1, only 4 cores.  I am a big fan of it. On the right side of the pice below.

Not sure I have measured my 4 core pure silver, either it is in the list already or I forgot. It is definitely on the thin and fragile side but I like it as it is near weightless. On these budget lightweight sets like the MT1, it works great, iem weighs nothing and works with a cable that weighs nothing.








dialogue said:


> now i'm hunting pure copper budget cable, with jack balance 2,5mm. because i will use it for my IEM.
> Single DD IEM, with signature Neutral tend to bright.
> the iem is HZsound Heart Mirror.
> 
> ...


Faaeal is the usual choice and I would take it over the other


----------



## dialogue

paulwasabii said:


> Faaeal is the usual choice and I would take it over the other


thank you very much PAUL WASABI for your responds answer. so helpful me. 

okay, i will choose to buy FAAEAL HIBISCUS. cable. thanks again for your help...


----------



## 430633

What if instead of the **** cable it was this NiceHCK vs the Faaeal copper cable? 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.51.7e157b5fJb8GQj


----------



## 430633

Oops forgot about the political context, it looks as though I uttered vulgarities lol! 
Just curious, but if a company or person has been blacklisted here, they will remain as such until the end of time right?


----------



## paulwasabii

PhoenixSong said:


> Oops forgot about the political context, it looks as though I uttered vulgarities lol!
> Just curious, but if a company or person has been blacklisted here, they will remain as such until the end of time right?


I know I almost replied but decided I better not as I have already been warned once this month.

I have LitzOCC and like it very much.  Solid affordable quality cable.  Between the two, really just the thickness and color.  What is hard to tell from the pics is that LitzOCC is on the thin side compared to FAAEAL.  One is dark copper vs bright copper.  As I said, I personally like the thin cables with lightweight shells.  The FAAEAL is definitely beefier.  I can't do a pic now, but tomorrow.


----------



## eloelo

Sheesh I went and got 2 more cables. Someone stop me


----------



## 430633

eloelo said:


> Sheesh I went and got 2 more cables. Someone stop me


Looks like you need cable ties not cables


----------



## eloelo

PhoenixSong said:


> Looks like you need cable ties not cables


One day I'm gonna fall off my chair, and get strangled by my cables on the way down final destination style


----------



## Strifeff7

eloelo said:


> One day I'm gonna fall off my chair, and get strangled by my cables on the way down final destination style



With this song playing in the background.


----------



## paulwasabii

PhoenixSong said:


> What if instead of the **** cable it was this NiceHCK vs the Faaeal copper cable?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.51.7e157b5fJb8GQj


The NiceHCK LitzOCC in the middle.  Just a bit thinner than FAAEAL but as I said, generally a nice affordable choice for a dark copper look.  My 4 core XINHS on the left as someone asked about it.  Again, on the thinner side as it is 10 or so strands of silver per core.


----------



## eloelo (Jul 16, 2021)

Dug out more skeletons from my closet XD

Default unbalanced cable from QDC, comes with most their iems - 0.32ohm.  Very thin, rubbery cable. Not too bad for a stock cable. Not sure where to buy it, but it looks like this balanced version.




Default cable from 64Audio. 0.19ohm. Thin, ugly cable that tangles easily and many people hate. Hmm pretty good impedance for stock cable.





TRN 8 core silver plated cable $9 - 0.31ohm. I guess the wire quality itself is good but the connectors and splitters are very plasticky. Can't recommend
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001230563513.html





KZ 784 strand cable $12 - 0.12ohm. Good impedance, Best impedance to price ratio so far. Cable is chonky and feels durable and sinks in like play dough to the touch. Super good value if your iem uses a qdc connector.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002403946248.html





The cheapest cable in penon $19.90, or 9.90 if you purchase with something else. 6 core cable - 0.17ohm. I just love its simplicity and feel of the cable and hardware. Cheap enough to abuse at less than $10.
https://penonaudio.com/accessories/earphone-cable/6-strands-19-cores-silver-plated-iem-cable.html




XinHS 2-strand twisted $25 - 0.20ohm. Very pretty blue colour. 2 cores for simplicity, light, soft and silky? Go for this if the cheaper white one is too bland for you XD.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843312645.html





NiceHck 4N copper $40 - 0.17ohm. Nothing really special about the copper wire, slightly washed out and tangly. But at least some effort was put into the other hardware for a glittery effect.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000097502378.html





Lunashops 0.30ohm $25. Very soft flexible cable, impressive build, though a bit plain looking.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000703753869.html





CCA/KZ stock brown cable $3 - 0.88ohm. We got a new winner XD RIP. The one i actually have is the first pic, but the only variant that's for sale is the second one
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000415495758.html









Penon Audio ISN AUDIO S8 $32.50 - 0.14ohm  - On closer look, it is silver with some copper streaks. Good build, nothing to complain about.
https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-s8.html





Haldane 7N silver plated $48 - 0.20ohm. Terrible cable that is stiff as heck and microphonics are able to overwhelm the music. Avoid!
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33001487523.html





JCALLY 0.15ohm $13 on Ali, though I can get it less than $10 on shopee. Good looking cable for less than $10. Ive heard bad things about this brand, like unsoldered wires and such. But this looks impressive, at least externally and in measurement. Best impedance to price ratio so far for 2pin cable. We are getting to ASR meme levels.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000383436202.html





KBEAR's cheapest offering $4 - 0.51ohm. Can't say it looks bad. Very simple looking cable with the microphone option, but maybe bump your budget up for a penon or jcally cable in the sub $10 range XD.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000272626428.html





Dunu Duw02 $79 - 0.65ohm, about 0.5ohm on other channels. A popular cable, but at this price, I can't recommend it. Maybe it is due to the swappable plugs, idk. Externally though, its a very flexible, light and attractive cable
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000898512134.html





My 2nd Cema copper-silver plated copper mix, $40, about 0.35ohms on both negative and positive channel, different from my other 0.21ohm even though they are the same model. Guess not all cema cables are created equal.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html







The shallnotbenamed 7N 8 core copper $36, 0.22ohms. Can't say i'm a fan of the chonky wires, chonky connectors, chonky splitter, everything. But I can't question the tough build quality.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000785804947.html


The shallnotbenamed chonky 4 core copper which you can get on XinHS for cheaper. $60. 0.20ohms. I'm not the fan of the weight of this cable. but if you like thick cores, this might be it. Pretty soft for something this thick
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001085882852.html


----------



## Apex Eight

paulwasabii said:


> I am almost positive I added that one to the dBase but as the Unspoken brand.  It is quite soft, a bit lighter than A1, only 4 cores.  I am a big fan of it. On the right side of the pice below.
> 
> Not sure I have measured my 4 core pure silver, either it is in the list already or I forgot. It is definitely on the thin and fragile side but I like it as it is near weightless. On these budget lightweight sets like the MT1, it works great, iem weighs nothing and works with a cable that weighs nothing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul. I ordered 1 of the copper and 2 of the SPC cables with mics below. Finally decided to place a Xinhs order lol. Excited and interested to try a twisted design instead of braided.


----------



## 430633

eloelo said:


> Dug out more skeletons from my closet XD
> 
> Default unbalanced cable from QDC, comes with most their iems - 0.32ohm.  Very thin, rubbery cable. Not too bad for a stock cable. Not sure where to buy it, but it looks like this balanced version.
> 
> ...


For the extremely high impedance cables the difference clearly lies in the presence of a microphone


----------



## eloelo

PhoenixSong said:


> For the extremely high impedance cables the difference clearly lies in the presence of a microphone


Hmm actually the kz cable I have does not come with a microphone. But I couldn't find a pic with the exact same cable, I corrected the post with more info.  I have cheap jcally ones coming in with microphone. We'll see how those hold up.


----------



## paulwasabii

eloelo said:


> Hmm actually the kz cable I have does not come with a microphone. But I couldn't find a pic with the exact same cable, I corrected the post with more info.  I have cheap jcally ones coming in with microphone. We'll see how those hold up.


I like that thick KZ cable, just wish it came in a variety of connections.  Mine also measured low and I remember asking Rikudou about his CEMA measurements also as they weren't very close.  Mine is a newer RX.


----------



## 430633

Today I revisited the Open Heart store at aliexpress, these options look like good value:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...0o.store_pc_home.smartJustForYou_1167174423.6

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...0o.store_pc_home.smartJustForYou_1167174423.4

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...w_Detail&utm_source=admitad&utm_content=47843


----------



## 430633 (Jul 17, 2021)

For the third listing (the blue cable), the seller told me the alloy is comprised of 97% copper and 3% silver


----------



## eloelo

PhoenixSong said:


> For the third listing (the blue cable), the seller told me the alloy is composed of 97% copper and 3% silver


what a coincidence. I had ordered the blue one XD. They can terminate to QDC if you ask for it


----------



## 430633

eloelo said:


> what a coincidence. I had ordered the blue one XD. They can terminate to QDC if you ask for it


Yes, the seller is incredibly responsive! I'll look forward to your impressions of them


----------



## Barndoor

I really like the look of the blue cable. Been resisting temptation to buy it. Issue I have is that I would have to get a new iem to match it!


----------



## 430633

Barndoor said:


> I really like the look of the blue cable. Been resisting temptation to buy it. Issue I have is that I would have to get a new iem to match it!


The Whizzer HE03 would match really well but it isn't one of the IEMs I want rn


----------



## Barndoor

PhoenixSong said:


> The Whizzer HE03 would match really well but it isn't one of the IEMs I want rn


Same. Maybe one of the GS audio range in the GD11 shell.


----------



## Strifeff7

Xinnhs should do a fusion with GS audio,
so we could have a Gogeta iems, 😅
Great value cable + iems,
@RikudouGoku


----------



## paulwasabii

eloelo said:


> what a coincidence. I had ordered the blue one XD. They can terminate to QDC if you ask for it


Have you asked about the original cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001433969359.html
Wondering if that can be 2 pin


----------



## eloelo

paulwasabii said:


> Have you asked about the original cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001433969359.html
> Wondering if that can be 2 pin


Oh I didn't. Dang that's a pretty cable if the pics are accurate


----------



## 430633

eloelo said:


> Oh I didn't. Dang that's a pretty cable if the pics are accurate


Its appearance might be different if they change the connectors though


----------



## RikudouGoku

Just a head sup, but we got 42 (unique) cables in my database now.


----------



## 430633 (Jul 18, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Just a head sup, but we got 42 (unique) cables in my database now.


*41? A1 and A16 are identical 

Edit: A2 as well


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhoenixSong said:


> *41? A1 and A16 are identical


Different core count = different cable.


----------



## 430633

RikudouGoku said:


> Different core count = different cable.


I think there's a problem with the links (A1, A2, A16), they are directing me to the same product


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhoenixSong said:


> I think there's a problem with the links (A1, A2, A16), they are directing me to the same product


Some of them havent been listed, so you need to ask them to make you the specific core count for it.


----------



## boredbuyingstuff

Custom XINHS "Twisted" XINHS "GoldenFall" 4 Core Single Crystal Copper Silver Plated Wire LITZ




Comparison to 8-core silver & bright copper XINHS:









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002837440157.html


----------



## pomegren8

can anyone post a picture of their DJ35A with a 2.5 mm jack plugged in it? I just read that the new DJ35A*G *version is completely clear and I kinda like that aesthetic. but if the original version (non G) is slightly transluscent, i'd rather save some money instead. haha


----------



## boredbuyingstuff

pomegren8 said:


> can anyone post a picture of their DJ35A with a 2.5 mm jack plugged in it? I just read that the new DJ35A*G *version is completely clear and I kinda like that aesthetic. but if the original version (non G) is slightly transluscent, i'd rather save some money instead. haha


From Aliexpress (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001902378211.html):


----------



## pomegren8

boredbuyingstuff said:


> From Aliexpress (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001902378211.html):


I am very aware of the official product pictures. but what I'm interested is real world pictures with an actual jack inserted in both versions.


----------



## boredbuyingstuff

pomegren8 said:


> I am very aware of the official product pictures. but what I'm interested is real world pictures with an actual jack inserted in both versions.


Sorry, I thought you didn't see that. I got the DJ44AG and it looks awesome.


----------



## pomegren8

boredbuyingstuff said:


> Sorry, I thought you didn't see that. I got the DJ44AG and it looks awesome.


please do post pics with a 2.5 jack plugged in if you can


----------



## boredbuyingstuff

pomegren8 said:


> please do post pics with a 2.5 jack plugged in if you can


By the way, you can only see the plug from the side shown in the picture. The other side "hides" the plug.


----------



## eloelo (Jul 22, 2021)

JCally JC16S 5N 16core - 0.49ohm. Can be gotten for less than $10 on shopee. Nice looking cable, silver with red and blue streaks and unique transparent 2pin connector, but unfortunately impedance is high.
I was intending to get the one with microphone and accidentally chose the one without. At least we can see the impedance is likely due to the cable rather than the microphone.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002904759087.html









JCally JC08S 5N 8 core with mic - 1.01ohm on the side without the mic, 0.65ohm on the side with mic. Very generic looking cable. I guess JCally impedance is not consistent across their products.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001670034037.html






also got my 2nd hakugei orange with the proper angled QDC connector, but the supplier got the polarity wrong again...
Impedance isn't as crazy as my first unit, now at 0.11ohm.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002721712989.html


----------



## Magicman74 (Jul 22, 2021)

Ok guys here's my quick take on a few cables I bought from Lunashops mainly for my 6xx.
First I bought the 16 core mix copper/silver cable. Next I bought the 8 core solid gold cable, and finally I bought the 16 core silver plated cable.    All in 1.6m.
So after some major listening sessions.  I highly recommend the 16 core mix copper/silver.  It's a perfect match for the 6xx, it's completely balanced sounding and it really clears up the small "Veil" sound of the Senns.  Most noticed is the mid-bass hump is smoothed out, it just sounds more detailed from top to bottom.
The 8 core is a close second, it just is a tad thicker sounding, if that makes sense? Just a tad behind the 16 core mix, not as clear sounding.
Last is the 16 core silver plated.  Silver is known for being "Brighter", Not this one, it actually makes the 6xx darker and even more "veiled" it's weird because I was expecting the total opposite.

The 16 core mix is the most expensive here running about $52 bucks, the 8 core was about $31 and the silver I got on sale for $23.  All three are the standard Lunashop build, Really top notch.  If you're on a budget you'd be okay with any of these really.  Even the silver tho not my favorite, is still better then the stock Sennheiser cable.

Second thought tho is the 8 core gold is killer on the 58x, it make that can shine, it removes the small grain in the mid section, Don't know how but it just works here.

Wanted to add, the copper/silver mix is the original cable, they now are selling a mix that is red, white & blue, Never tried it so!!!


----------



## Strifeff7

Magicman74 said:


> Ok guys here's my quick take on a few cables I bought from Lunashops mainly for my 6xx.
> First I bought the 16 core mix copper/silver cable. Next I bought the 8 core solid gold cable, and finally I bought the 16 core silver plated cable.    All in 1.6m.
> So after some major listening sessions.  I highly recommend the 16 core mix copper/silver.  It's a perfect match for the 6xx, it's completely balanced sounding and it really clears up the small "Veil" sound of the Senns.  Most noticed is the mid-bass hump is smoothed out, it just sounds more detailed from top to bottom.
> The 8 core is a close second, it just is a tad thicker sounding, if that makes sense? Just a tad behind the 16 core mix, not as clear sounding.
> ...


Do they offer a custom length and connector?
I want a shorter cable with mini xlr,


----------



## Magicman74

Strifeff7 said:


> Do they offer a custom length and connector?
> I want a shorter cable with mini xlr,


I'm not sure they do a mini xlr, you'd have to contact them.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...store_pc_allProduct.8148356.72.39e94c40SlRRTb


----------



## 430633

Magicman74 said:


> Ok guys here's my quick take on a few cables I bought from Lunashops mainly for my 6xx.
> First I bought the 16 core mix copper/silver cable. Next I bought the 8 core solid gold cable, and finally I bought the 16 core silver plated cable.    All in 1.6m.
> So after some major listening sessions.  I highly recommend the 16 core mix copper/silver.  It's a perfect match for the 6xx, it's completely balanced sounding and it really clears up the small "Veil" sound of the Senns.  Most noticed is the mid-bass hump is smoothed out, it just sounds more detailed from top to bottom.
> The 8 core is a close second, it just is a tad thicker sounding, if that makes sense? Just a tad behind the 16 core mix, not as clear sounding.
> ...


Silver plated has less silver content than the silver copper mix though, so it should be in line with your impressions


----------



## Lowebyrrd

Magicman74 said:


> Ok guys here's my quick take on a few cables I bought from Lunashops mainly for my 6xx.
> First I bought the 16 core mix copper/silver cable. Next I bought the 8 core solid gold cable, and finally I bought the 16 core silver plated cable.    All in 1.6m.
> So after some major listening sessions.  I highly recommend the 16 core mix copper/silver.  It's a perfect match for the 6xx, it's completely balanced sounding and it really clears up the small "Veil" sound of the Senns.  Most noticed is the mid-bass hump is smoothed out, it just sounds more detailed from top to bottom.
> The 8 core is a close second, it just is a tad thicker sounding, if that makes sense? Just a tad behind the 16 core mix, not as clear sounding.
> ...


I recently got the Luna 8 core silver plate occ for my Sundara. Its muffled and way bass-y. Somethings not right. I suspect a bad solder. It's tight in there. I'll look into it in a day or 2. And im not impressed with the plugs either, but they seem about equal to others.


----------



## Magicman74

Lowebyrrd said:


> I recently got the Luna 8 core silver plate occ for my Sundara. Its muffled and way bass-y. Somethings not right. I suspect a bad solder. It's tight in there. I'll look into it in a day or 2. And im not impressed with the plugs either, but they seem about equal to others.


I thought I was the only one who thought the silver plate sounded weird, maybe a bad plating process on their end?  The mix cables sound fabulous. strange!
You're right on the bass, I didn't mention it in my quick review but yeah, it's way over done. and very mid-bass forward.  Too much for the already hump in the Senn 6xx/650.
I do have a solid silver cable from 123 audio, that sounds great but it's too short for my needs and thin too. like maybe 1 1/2 mm-2 max.


----------



## 430633

Magicman74 said:


> I thought I was the only one who thought the silver plate sounded weird, maybe a bad plating process on their end?  The mix cables sound fabulous. strange!
> You're right on the bass, I didn't mention it in my quick review but yeah, it's way over done. and very mid-bass forward.  Too much for the already hump in the Senn 6xx/650.
> I do have a solid silver cable from 123 audio, that sounds great but it's too short for my needs and thin too. like maybe 1 1/2 mm-2 max.


A bad plating should still not sound muffled as the main core(s) would theoretically be intact. I think @Lowebyrrd 's guess could be right


----------



## Lowebyrrd

PhoenixSong said:


> A bad plating should still not sound muffled as the main core(s) would theoretically be intact. I think @Lowebyrrd 's guess could be right


So I pulled out my loupe and took a look at the soldering. Uhm.... As I suspected these 3.5mm plugs are crap. Looks impossible to solder without melting plastic into it. Seriously bad joints. I have an upgrade set of 3.5's and a 6.35mm. Got some work to do.


----------



## Lowebyrrd

Lowebyrrd said:


> So I pulled out my loupe and took a look at the soldering. Uhm.... As I suspected these 3.5mm plugs are crap. Looks impossible to solder without melting plastic into it. Seriously bad joints. I have an upgrade set of 3.5's and a 6.35mm. Got some work to do.


... And the pins are magnetic...


----------



## saldsald

Also bought these two new cables from XINHS, really digging the UPOCC one, it is quite a bargain very balanced sound and very good separation without cutting any treble. Using it with the AST. The other one is ok and can be easily mistaken as a Gold Plated Copper / Silver Plated Copper mix due to the colour but it is actually just a silver plated copper cable and I am using it with ZAS.


----------



## eloelo

NiceHCK C4-2 Cable 5N Silver Plated Copper and Copper-Silver Alloy Mixed​https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001131598470.html






Ok, most expensive cable in a long while...got it on sale at around $60. A pretty thick and stiff cable, like memory wire, but its an absolutely beautiful looking gold
Measured impedance as 0.08ohm (0.14ohm-0.06ohm). That is really low. Tried all 4 channels just in case, all in the range of 0.07ohm to 0.09ohm. Guess this means the internal soldering is pretty consistent?

From the pictures online I thought it was like a golden whitecrane, but probably it feels different. The feel reminds me of the XinHS gunmetal 7N SPC cable, but slightly more stiff. Wait for NiceHck sale or the XinHS variant if it comes out. All I can say is, this is a pretty cable, though the weight may bother me after a while.


----------



## 430633

eloelo said:


> NiceHCK C4-2 Cable 5N Silver Plated Copper and Copper-Silver Alloy Mixed​https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001131598470.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...o.store_pc_groupList.8148356.7.f437536ccLW0T6
This one seems to have the same internals and costs less


----------



## eloelo

PhoenixSong said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...o.store_pc_groupList.8148356.7.f437536ccLW0T6
> This one seems to have the same internals and costs less


oof haha I must have missed it in the last sale.

It's totally the same, just twisted and coloured differently lol


----------



## 430633

eloelo said:


> oof haha I must have missed it in the last sale.
> 
> It's totally the same, just twisted and coloured differently lol


The price you got it at is alright though


----------



## dialogue

my iem is moondrop aria 2021. i have a cable xinhs SPC 2 core, 

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMgQR1l

I paired this cable with moondrop aria, it turned out to be very good and synergistic, Sound Qualiity.  

This cable is also a stock cable from the Blon A8 Priometheus.  

But, unfortunately the connector pin from the xinhs cable can't fully fit into moondrop aria 2021.  only 3/4 can into my aria, so it can be dangerous if not careful.  
And I decided not used it again,  and look for a replacement for the SPC cable. 

 I'm looking for best budget SPC cable under 22 usd.  

I just found 3 budget SPC cables : 

1. trn t6 cable, 

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMHHHyj

2. Cable tri through, 

https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0Sdpnt

3. Cable KZ 8 core 784 silver blue, 
(whose connector I will replace the re-connector with a 2pin 0.78mm rockstone connector.) 

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mN9NLrp

4. Cable Tripowin Zonie 16 Core,

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOhMHKX

5. **** 16 core

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNdxa2L

Kbear, nicehck, etc

which is the best SQ (Sound Quality) of those budget SPC cables from your experience?  If there are other SPC cable recommendations, which are better than this, please let me know.  thank you very much. 

If can give me the link or pic.


----------



## hifideaf

dialogue said:


> which is the best SQ (Sound Quality) of those budget SPC cables from your experience?


Does cable even changes sound quality?

I was looking the *KZ 8 core 784* to go along my ZS10 Pro, DQ6, ZSX and ZAX.


----------



## eloelo

dialogue said:


> my iem is moondrop aria 2021. i have a cable xinhs SPC 2 core,
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMgQR1l
> 
> ...


No idea about the rest but I have tri through and KZ 784. I do think Tri through is a great quality cable regardless of price, no issues with the sound.


----------



## dialogue

eloelo said:


> No idea about the rest but I have tri through and KZ 784. I do think Tri through is a great quality cable regardless of price, no issues with the sound.


wow.. you had both tri and kz784... so if must choose 1, you will choose tri through for better SQ ?


----------



## eloelo (Jul 25, 2021)

dialogue said:


> wow.. you had both tri and kz784... so if must choose 1, you will choose tri through for better SQ ?


One I use for my QDC iem, the other for 2pin iem. No way to compare XD.


----------



## Strifeff7

eloelo said:


> One I use for my QDC iem, the other for 2pin iem. No way to compare XD.


hello,
does your Tri Through last longer than a few months?
mine became a darker color and stiff after a 2 months or so,


----------



## paulwasabii

Next smaller Aliexpress sale is coming up.  Saw this cable mentioned lately and it is at a good price again

US $37.74  31%OFF | XINSH 4 Core 5N UPOCC Single Crystal Copper Upgraded Cable with MMCX/2PIN/QDC/TFZ  2.5/3.5/4.4mm for KZ  TINHIFI T2 BLON BL01
https://a.aliexpress.com/_msZkABH

$27 is a great price for the stock version by the Unnamed One but $29 customized by XINHS is also great.


----------



## eloelo

Strifeff7 said:


> hello,
> does your Tri Through last longer than a few months?
> mine became a darker color and stiff after a 2 months or so,


Been using it for 2months plus. So far so good, though I only used it indoors


----------



## Apex Eight

Delete. Mean to post elsewhere.


----------



## eloelo (Jul 26, 2021)

Ok this is the KBEAR Inspiration-C 4N cable. Currently on sale on Ali for $45, though I got it on Shopee for $30.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002911918350.html




I keep telling myself not to go for the chonky ones, but this exceeded the weight of my current XinHS 8 Core Copper/Silver mix (A1 on Rikudou's database), making it my heaviest cable. This is a copper rope XD. Hardware seems similar to the ShallnotbeNamed 7N chonky copper cable. Thanks to the generous amounts of heatshrink, it doesn't actually feel uncomfortable on the ears....so far. Decently soft for something this thick

Here is a picture of it (left) next to my favourite copper cable from XinHS (right, The TRN copper). It's like the antithesis of the XinHS copper, very rough-looking vs very smooth-looking.




Impedance ranges from 0.08-0.10 ohm on all 4 channels. This cable is cheating by being this thick though.




Additionally, an old favourite, the KBEAR Rhyme. 0.28 ohms. Looks like a thinner lighter version of the Linsoul Tripowin C8. Decent cable.


----------



## Strifeff7

eloelo said:


> Ok this is the KBEAR Inspiration-C 4N cable. Currently on sale on Ali for $45, though I got it on Shopee for $30.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002911918350.html
> 
> 
> ...


ooh...
I wish there is a silver version of this,
it's an instant buy from me,


----------



## eloelo

Strifeff7 said:


> ooh...
> I wish there is a silver version of this,
> it's an instant buy from me,


Have you seen the SPC version?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002962743349.html


----------



## Strifeff7

eloelo said:


> Have you seen the SPC version?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002962743349.html


aw yess,
but I think it's the same cable as the whitecrane/xinhs 4 core silver,
with a different plugs/hardware,


----------



## eloelo

Strifeff7 said:


> aw yess,
> but I think it's the same cable as the whitecrane/xinhs 4 core silver,
> with a different plugs/hardware,


White crane is 7N cable while this is 4N cable. This looks like it would be heavier than whitecrane too.


----------



## Strifeff7

eloelo said:


> White crane is 7N cable while this is 4N cable. This looks like it would be heavier than whitecrane too.


do you have the whitecrane/xinnhs to compare with your copper cable?

I also have a Tri Through & Faaeal for a reference point,


----------



## eloelo

Strifeff7 said:


> do you have the whitecrane/xinnhs to compare with your copper cable?
> 
> I also have a Tri Through & Faaeal for a reference point,


Tri through and faael for reference 





Or if you are a big baller maybe you might like the thick 2 core tri 2 grace
SG$ 113.33  51%OFF | TRI 2 Core Grace-S 630 Srands  High-end Earphone Upgrade Cable Silver-plated Pure Cooper 2.8mm Outer
Diameter 2.5/3.5/4.4mm Plug
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOf73TN


----------



## Strifeff7 (Jul 26, 2021)

eloelo said:


> Tri through and faael for reference


Now we can do a cross reference,
It's really similar,
Tri Through Vs Whitecrane




@RikudouGoku
you should add a photo database so people know the size of each cable,


----------



## 430633

Strifeff7 said:


> Now we can do a cross reference,
> It's really similar,
> Tri Through Vs Whitecrane
> 
> ...


Any audible differences between the two?


----------



## eloelo

Strifeff7 said:


> Now we can do a cross reference,
> It's really similar,
> Tri Through Vs Whitecrane
> 
> ...



haha that's suspiciously similar XD


----------



## 430633

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...o.store_pc_groupList.8148356.9.347d3e5bhCLpag
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.41.718a4cbbU4wKVS
Same number of total individual strands, and looks to be the same winding configuration/structure. Unless someone does a metallurgy breakdown analysis, we can only go by the provided details and assume they are made with the same methods and approximate dimensions but with very slightly different wires


----------



## RikudouGoku

Strifeff7 said:


> Now we can do a cross reference,
> It's really similar,
> Tri Through Vs Whitecrane
> 
> ...


I tried something like that in the past and it doesnt work very well.


----------



## Strifeff7

eloelo said:


> Orif you are a big baller maybe you might like the thick 2 core tri 2 grace
> SG$ 113.33  51%OFF | TRI 2 Core Grace-S 630 Srands  High-end Earphone Upgrade Cable Silver-plated Pure Cooper 2.8mm Outer
> Diameter 2.5/3.5/4.4mm Plug
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOf73TN


oh, I don't like 2 core,
4 core team all the way, 😄


----------



## eloelo

PhoenixSong said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...o.store_pc_groupList.8148356.9.347d3e5bhCLpag
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.41.718a4cbbU4wKVS
> Same number of total individual strands, and looks to be the same winding configuration/structure. Unless someone does a metallurgy breakdown analysis, we can only go by the provided details and assume they are made with the same methods and approximate dimensions but with very slightly different wires


I guess that's why it's called inspiration


----------



## Strifeff7

RikudouGoku said:


> I tried something like that in the past and it doesnt work very well.


How about people sends you a picture with a reference point, a ruler or something,
so it's consistent across the board,


----------



## Strifeff7

New vs 2 months old Tri Through,


----------



## RikudouGoku

Strifeff7 said:


> How about people sends you a picture with a reference point, a ruler or something,
> so it's consistent across the board,


The problem is on google sheet. Not the pictures. And honestly, it is too much of a hassle to do that for me...


----------



## paulwasabii

Strifeff7 said:


> oh, I don't like 2 core,
> 4 core team all the way, 😄


I am not team 2 core, but having one NiceHCK BLOCC, I do like it very much. Just way too expensive to casually try. I think the Linsoul LSC08 is similiar design but not the same material at a cheaper price. Still $50usd is a bit too much to try a 2 core.  I said the same on the sleeved cable, wanted to try one and I ended up liking the XINHS version very much in 4 core.

This one is at the top of my cart though


----------



## Apex Eight

paulwasabii said:


> I am not team 2 core, but having one NiceHCK BLOCC, I do like it very much. Just way too expensive to casually try. I think the Linsoul LSC08 is similiar design but not the same material at a cheaper price. Still $50usd is a bit too much to try a 2 core.  I said the same on the sleeved cable, wanted to try one and I ended up liking the XINHS version very much in 4 core.
> 
> This one is at the top of my cart though


Woah what's this? Looks like 4 core copper twist but with some sort of sleeving?


----------



## paulwasabii

Apex Eight said:


> Woah what's this? Looks like 4 core copper twist but with some sort of sleeving?


Yes but I don't know the details as I have avoided asking about it. Once I ask, I am going to buy a customized version, maybe a copper core for a stripe or black hardware. Not ready to buy it unless it was on sale.

Yes, it appears to be the Unnamed 4 core UPOCC with a coating


----------



## Strifeff7

paulwasabii said:


> Yes but I don't know the details as I have avoided asking about it. Once I ask, I am going to buy a customized version, maybe a copper core for a stripe or black hardware. Not ready to buy it unless it was on sale.
> 
> Yes, it appears to be the Unnamed 4 core UPOCC with a coating


yeah,
black hardware would be nice,
matching a black iem,


----------



## 430633

PhoenixSong said:


> Any audible differences between the two?


Rest assured, this is an honest question; the agenda is simply my curiosity so I would prefer if you didn't ghost me @Strifeff7


----------



## saldsald

paulwasabii said:


> Yes but I don't know the details as I have avoided asking about it. Once I ask, I am going to buy a customized version, maybe a copper core for a stripe or black hardware. Not ready to buy it unless it was on sale.
> 
> Yes, it appears to be the Unnamed 4 core UPOCC with a coating


I have this one. Isn't the spec listed there?

Conductor: 5N UPOCC
Number of cores: (25 cores * 0.08mm + 12 cores * 0.06MM)*4CORES
Single strand diameter:1.8MM

It is similar to the transparent UPOCC but sounds quite differently.


----------



## Strifeff7

PhoenixSong said:


> Rest assured, this is an honest question; the agenda is simply my curiosity so I would prefer if you didn't ghost me @Strifeff7


oh, I really sorry for the late reply,
Tri Through vs Whitecrane?
No, I don't think so,
I bought the Whitecrane because maybe more expensive cable have a better durability,


----------



## Strifeff7

the more I read,
it seems that cryogenic cable could prevent oxydation/cable discoloration,
maybe I should look into it,


----------



## paulwasabii

saldsald said:


> I have this one. Isn't the spec listed there?
> 
> Conductor: 5N UPOCC
> Number of cores: (25 cores * 0.08mm + 12 cores * 0.06MM)*4CORES
> ...


Yeah, I just avoided looking too closely as I have a few cables in transit. Once I start messaging him, I end up ordering so trying to delay the ordering part.

I really like the transparent one.


----------



## saldsald

paulwasabii said:


> Yeah, I just avoided looking too closely as I have a few cables in transit. Once I start messaging him, I end up ordering so trying to delay the ordering part.
> 
> I really like the transparent one.


Maybe I can save you some money here. IMO there is treble roll-off with this cable and really not suitable for darker IEMs. And it has 50% less copper than the transparent one.   I too really like the transparent one.


----------



## Apex Eight

saldsald said:


> Maybe I can save you some money here. IMO there is treble roll-off with this cable and really not suitable for darker IEMs. And it has 50% less copper than the transparent one.   I too really like the transparent one.


Is the transparent one soft? What do you think about its weight? I have one on the way and I'm concerned it may be too heavy for long use.


----------



## saldsald

Apex Eight said:


> Is the transparent one soft? What do you think about its weight? I have one on the way and I'm concerned it may be too heavy for long use.


Super lightweight and soft!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Modular cables from XINHS. Normal price of the cable and adaptores (up in the store) and 10.5usd extra for the 4 connectors.


Credits to @nymz


----------



## nymz (Jul 27, 2021)

Thanks for the tag! Gonna lurk this thread now! 

Keep in mind the low resolution photos from my boy Xinhs!

So I've been talking to Xinhs for a modular cable like Dunu's but after talking to the frabic boss, he told me he couldnt do it.

So I showed him this adptor cable from Hart, and he said he could it so I bitted the bullet.









Keep in mind he can't do it on thick cables like hybrids. He could do it on graphene (which I was going to buy anyway).

Ended up bigger than imagined it but seems fine, at least for desktop usage. He tested it and everything is working. 

Got 3.5se, 2.5 and 4.4mm balanced adaptors. 

Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Btw





This is my cable list, 42 different cables and the majority is in the A tier (0.0-0.3 ohm).

Which if we generalize, means that the majority of the cables out there are actually measuring very good nowadays (and most of my cables are in the 10-30 usd range).


----------



## 430633

If they are all so similar in that regard, wouldn't solely distinguishing them by resistance lose its value? How then would you decide which to purchase?


----------



## PhonoPhi

PhoenixSong said:


> If they are all so similar in that regard, wouldn't solely distinguishing them by resistance lose its value? How then would you decide which to purchase?


Resistance is the primary parameter defining the main cable purpose of serving as a conductor.

So the value is in knowing the lowest resistance value for the lowest price, then comfort and aesthetics are also important.

An alternative way of purchasing cables is based on "reputation" of shill reviewers of kilobuck cables that can discern subtle differences not detectable by any measurements because they can hear things


----------



## 430633

PhonoPhi said:


> Resistance is the primary parameter defining the main cable purpose of serving as a conductor.
> 
> So the value is in knowing the lowest resistance value for the lowest price, then comfort and aesthetics are also important.
> 
> An alternative way of purchasing cables is based on "reputation" of shill reviewers of kilobuck cables that can discern subtle differences not detectable by any measurements because they can hear things


Any studies on what 0.05 ohms difference does to affect audibility for IEMs with 8 ohms and above impedance post amplification then, since you believe in measurements?


----------



## 430633

I mean, if there's no difference, why bother looking at cables above $30 at all? (For those of you who get cables by resistance.) There are quite a few budget cables with great feel and quality after all


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jul 27, 2021)

PhoenixSong said:


> I mean, if there's no difference, why bother looking at cables above $30 at all? (For those of you who get cables by resistance.) There are quite a few budget cables with great feel and quality after all


Bingo!
It is really as simple as this.
That is why any expensive cable can be only sold on "reputation" and crowd mentality...

As for the resistance difference being noticeable -simple 1/8 rules applies well, it is actually 1/16 for the value cited for cables, given the double length.
So for 8 Ohm - any cable below 0.5 Ohm will be hard to distinguish.

Note that IEM impedance values are cited at some specific frequency, typically at 1 kHz, so it can be a bit more involved.
But then again: what can be heard - can be measured, while many measurable differences can't be heard.

The latter would reasonably apply to 7N vs. 5N, OFC, etc.


----------



## 430633

Yeah, that's what I was curious about, for there seemed to be 2 main camps of people in here- those who place measurements foremost and those who do not. But at the same time I found it hard to understand the rationale behind the decisions of members going by measurements of resistance, since they supposedly belong to the measurements camp; yet according to measurements such miniscule differences are supposedly inaudible. I really hope someone can help me understand


----------



## PhonoPhi

PhoenixSong said:


> Yeah, that's what I was curious about, for there seemed to be 2 main camps of people in here- those who place measurements foremost and those who do not. But at the same time I found it hard to understand the rationale behind the decisions of members going by measurements of resistance, since they supposedly belong to the measurements camp; yet according to measurements such miniscule differences are supposedly inaudible. I really hope someone can help me understand


Again, it is as simple as that beyond some low values (such as 0.5 Ohm for 8-Ohm IEM) the cable differences become not audible.
It is called "transparency", the cable is there just to conduct and the sound is defined by your IEM and your source.

Then, with some IEMs, designed with the crazy low impedance, such as CA Andromeda, cable matching can be a part of the "game" - you can look at the corresponding threads. Again, the differences there are measurable based on cable resistance.


----------



## 430633

PhonoPhi said:


> Again, it is as simple as that beyond some low values (such as 0.5 Ohm for 8-Ohm IEM) the cable differences become not audible.
> It is called "transparency", the cable is there just to conduct and the sound is defined by your IEM and your source.
> 
> Then, with some IEMs, designed with the crazy low impedance, such as CA Andromeda, cable matching can be a part of the "game" - you can look at the corresponding threads. Again, the differences there are measurable based on cable resistance.


Andromeda is stated to be 12.8ohms though? Although I think there are new headphones that go under 3ohms


----------



## 430633

https://www.audeze.com/products/lcd-r
Like in this case, the amp's output impedance would be key. Headphone cables are often thicker than IEM cables so it shouldn't be a concern, and many IEM cables that Rikudou has measured go under 0.25ohms anyway


----------



## PhonoPhi

PhoenixSong said:


> Andromeda is stated to be 12.8ohms though? Although I think there are new headphones that go under 3ohms


The cited value is at 1 kHz, and the impedance frequency dependence of all-BA IEMs are typically roller coasters  I hope you got the idea.

For the source, the output impedance is a good indicator, but then how fast relatively high currents, needed for low- impedance IEMs, can be modulated is usually the limiting factor, especially for portable sources.

The best guide to have it simpler is to use IEMs of 16+ Ohm.


----------



## 430633

If they are roller coasters, where would you draw the line for the threshold regarding cable resistance?


----------



## 430633

https://www.superbestaudiofriends.o...mpfire-audio-andromeda-iem-measurements.2088/
Looks like the Andro's impedance doesn't go below 3ohms


----------



## PhonoPhi

PhoenixSong said:


> If they are roller coasters, where would you draw the line for the threshold regarding cable resistance?


Drawing lines is one-dimensional. 

Based on the frequency graphs, the tonal changes with the circuit (source + cable) impedance can be roughly predicted/estimated- with the low IEM impedance values being attenuated more by higher circuit values.

After exploring 15-Ohm all-BA IEM quite a but - with different cables, etc, for myself I decided not to go there, staying with 16+ Ohm IEMs.

In any case, investing in a good versatile power source is the best in order to get the most of IEMs and  to have less cable dependence.


----------



## 430633

PhonoPhi said:


> Drawing lines is one-dimensional.
> 
> Based on the frequency graphs, the tonal changes with the circuit (source + cable) impedance can be roughly predicted/estimated- with the low IEM impedance values being attenuated more by higher circuit values.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't a line work if it's under calculations using the lowest point of the roller coaster?


----------



## etlouis

Has anyone experimented with hybrid braiding of every available conductor?

Because I just ordered a custom 8 core cable with everything imaginable in it (copper silver gold carbon-tubes palladium).

This is either going to end up awesome like gin and tonic, or diarrhea-mix like coke, Pepsi, orange juice and root beer.

Wish me luck Bois!


----------



## nymz

etlouis said:


> Has anyone experimented with hybrid braiding of every available conductor?
> 
> Because I just ordered a custom 8 core cable with everything imaginable in it (copper silver gold carbon-tubes palladium).
> 
> ...



Yeah Ive been thinking about this too.

Gold and copper
Gold and graphene
Mix mix of all


----------



## etlouis (Jul 28, 2021)

nymz said:


> Yeah Ive been thinking about this too.
> 
> Gold and copper
> Gold and graphene
> Mix mix of all



Well I'm about to find out what happens when you weld everything into 1 cable hahaha.

My personal experience with gold plated copper is that the whole frequency feels like it's moved towards the bass end. So for shouty or sibilant iems this may help control trebles. Subbass and mids feel a bit louder and warmer.

Graphene on the other hand makes mids sound further away, as well as expand the soundstage slightly.


----------



## Strifeff7

PhoenixSong said:


> If they are roller coasters, where would you draw the line for the threshold regarding cable resistance?


There is a good and bad cable,
Measurement shows which one is bad and good, but it doesn't show how good it is,
So,
First choose the cable with a good measurement within A/B category,
then the cable color, thickness, weight and flexibility based on your taste,


----------



## Strifeff7

nymz said:


> Yeah Ive been thinking about this too.
> 
> Gold and copper
> Gold and graphene
> Mix mix of all


the best one is Palladium, 👍
but is so expensive, 😭


----------



## nymz

Strifeff7 said:


> the best one is Palladium, 👍
> but is so expensive, 😭



Is there any Xinhs example of it?


----------



## eloelo (Jul 28, 2021)

Finally my open heart cable arrived. It doesn't look as good as the picture, but still pretty. Chin slider is pretty loose, almost not working. To the touch, cable is average quality, a little stiff with thick tubing. Metal parts seem to be very thin aluminium, so it's light. Impedance is 0.17ohm (got 0.13,0.14,0.15 on the other 3 channels), not bad. They got my QDC polarity wrong though....is anyone other than XinHS and Cema able to customize correct QDC polarity? 
Edit: I was unable to insert the left QDC connector as it was too tight. I'm hoping they will send me a new cable as this one is unusable ...
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002941092309.html


----------



## nymz

Gonna leave here a link for another custom I'm waiting on to arrive to match my Lands! Will take some nice pics with them once it arrives. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tansio-mirai-impressions-thread.897275/post-16470923

Meanwhile:


----------



## etlouis

Strifeff7 said:


> the best one is Palladium, 👍
> but is so expensive, 😭



Even though I have a palladium coated silver cable... I can't really tell what it sounds like. Maybe it's just a anti-corrosion coating.

It's impossible to A-B since I have another pure silver cable, but from another manufacturer and another price range.

In general I don't like what pure silver does to the sound signature, usually enhances trebles a lot which could spell trouble for many iems. Since most of them are already tuned to be on the verge of shoutiness, for the sake of detail resolving ability. Silver-plated copper is more balanced in that regard.

Most metals are soft in their pure form (that goes for gold, silver, palladium), so it is usually used in very thin coating (less than 0.1mm).


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jul 28, 2021)

PhoenixSong said:


> Wouldn't a line work if it's under calculations using the lowest point of the roller coaster?


It would work for the cable alone, since there is no frequency dependence of cable impedance that is dominated by the resistance. But the impedance (and ability to deliver the power) of the source is also frequency dependent and is rarely documented, since it is more complex and likely would reveal a lot of limitations...

I think I will stop here in this discussion - with people buying "gold/graphene/palladium alloys" and $1000+ cables pedalled - it may be just left as enjoyable hobby with a lot of subjective discoveries and revelations and caveat emperor


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhoenixSong said:


> Andromeda is stated to be 12.8ohms though? Although I think there are new headphones that go under 3ohms


The Andromeda is one of the most sensitive iems to resistance changes and it is a well known fact.




https://www.audiodiscourse.com/2019/06/campfire-andromeda-mini-review.html


----------



## nymz

Mangird Tea is another example that the sound signature changes with a different cable than stock's. Not just my opinion, but some others across the forums.

With that said, I heard no difference between all my after market cables with them. If I hear differences I just classify them as placebo,and use whatever I feel sounds better or better yet, looks better 8)


----------



## RikudouGoku

nymz said:


> Mangird Tea is another example that the sound signature changes with a different cable than stock's. Not just my opinion, but some others across the forums.
> 
> With that said, I heard no difference between all my after market cables with them. If I hear differences I just classify them as placebo,and use whatever I feel sounds better or better yet, looks better 8)


The Tea´s stock cable was actually defective, it was out of phase. Thats why they experienced an upgrade in sound when changing cables.


----------



## nymz

RikudouGoku said:


> The Tea´s stock cable was actually defective, it was out of phase. Thats why they experienced an upgrade in sound when changing cables.


Yeah, guess so. Just switched it and didnt look back. Although, some people prefer stock sound.

I dream of a time you can choose iems not to come with a cable/tips and get a discount. I honestly just throw my favourites around


----------



## Strifeff7 (Jul 28, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> The Tea´s stock cable was actually defective, it was out of phase. Thats why they experienced an upgrade in sound when changing cables.


Hello,
Does Xinnhs have cable like this?
I tought the whitecrane was similar, but it's really different,

I love little strain look of it, not just plain white cable,


----------



## Strifeff7

oh,
does anyone found any OEM vendor other than Xinnhs ?
it's not healthly to only promote one single seller,

even though I bought like 6 cables from them, 😅


----------



## RikudouGoku

Strifeff7 said:


> Hello,
> Does Xinnhs have cable like this?
> I tought the whitecrane was similar, but it's really different,
> 
> I love little strain look of it, not just plain white cable,


If you want a different cable, best way is to send xinhs a picture of a cable you want and ask if they got something like it.


----------



## 430633

RikudouGoku said:


> The Andromeda is one of the most sensitive iems to resistance changes and it is a well known fact.
> 
> 
> https://www.audiodiscourse.com/2019/06/campfire-andromeda-mini-review.html


Interesting! Which two cables were used for the graph? Also, why is one displayed as 90.2dB while the other 152.7dB?


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhoenixSong said:


> Interesting! Which two cables were used for the graph? Also, why is one displayed as 90.2dB while the other 152.7dB?


Forgot what cables I used, but the resistances are these:
low-resistance cable = 0.15 ohms
high-resistance cable = 0.46 ohms

You can ignore the volume, I just used REW´s offset tool to match the volume more precisely at 80db 1khz.


----------



## 430633

0.46ohms is scary high- most cables should be way under that. Still, I suppose it would be good to pay attention to it


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhoenixSong said:


> 0.46ohms is scary high- most cables should be way under that. Still, I suppose it would be good to pay attention to it


Stock cables are usually in the 0.5-1.0 ohm range.


----------



## 430633

RikudouGoku said:


> Stock cables are usually in the 0.5-1.0 ohm range.


What?! If this is the case, I wonder why so many measurement-abiding reviewers still scorn consumers for thinking that upgrading their cables from stock ones changes sound for the better, especially with sensitive BA IEMs


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhoenixSong said:


> What?! If this is the case, I wonder why so many measurement-abiding reviewers still scorn consumers for thinking that upgrading their cables from stock ones changes sound for the better, especially with sensitive BA IEMs


BA iems arent as popular as the other driver setups and even with BA iems, they arent all sensitive to FR changes.


----------



## courierdriver

So, after a long time in my Aliexpress cart, I finally pulled the trigger on the Nicehck Limpid Pro earlier this month. The price was right and I really wanted a thicker pure silver cable with a functional chin slider. I already own 2 samples of the 4 core version, one set on my TFZ NO.3; the other set still in the box.

Why did I spring the extra $ on this pure silver 8 core, when I already have two 4 core versions? Honestly, it comes down to the functionality of the chin sliders for me. Some folks don't care about chin sliders; but for me, they help keep my iems firmly planted in my ears. It's an assist along with good, snug fitting tips. The 4 core version of the Limpid has a very loose slider, that doesn't stay up, which was very annoying for me.
I ordered an 8 core set; in balanced 2 5 plug, with a TFZ 2 pin connection; which will work with my TFZ NO.3, BLON BL03 and KBEAR KS1. That 8 core now has a properly functioning chin slider. I'm currently using it with my Blon BL03, and it's crazy good. The pure silver construction is legit and there are some headfiers that have had a chance to measure them too...and they measure pretty good,  from what I've read.
I'm not much into measurements. I rely on my ears, and what I hear.
I replaced the cable I was using on my 03 (KBEAR Rhyme). After a couple of hours of burn in, I noticed some differences. Subbing my old cable out for the new all silver 8 core Limpid; I immediately noticed an increase in detail in the mids and highs; with a tightening of the bass.

There are many who trash the BL03, who feel that the bass is too loose or woolly. I've never felt this way personally; but for those that do...I'd  rec that you try a an 8 core Limpid Pro. It executes alot more detail on the mids and highs; while at the same time tightening up the bass.
I'm going to try this cable on a couple more iems (like TFZ NO.3 and KBEAR KS1). So far though, I'm really enjoying and impressed with how the Limpid Pro is making the 03 sound.


----------



## eloelo (Jul 30, 2021)

Lol. Since my last 2 microphone cables had lousy impedances, i thought of giving another try. Got this Jcally JC20 for $10 on shopee.
Aliexpress links:
brown color: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003040389084.html
blue color: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003040368261.html

Impression: there's just something special about this cable. Slightly thick 2 core cable, pretty spiral striped pattern, rubbery texture, and high quality microphone. The 2 core twist feels pretty loose though, and the rubber gripping the cable at the plug seems lazy lol.

Impedance: 0.37ohm (left channel -ve), 0.37 ohm (right channel -ve), 0.44ohm (left channel +ve), 0.49 ohm (right channel +ve). Mic is on right side. My best measuring microphone cable so far XD. I'd say this is passable to run out of a phone.












As for my openheart cable. I got full refund. Was not able to convince a refund based on the poor fit, but was able to based on wrong QDC polarity lmao, something hakugei wasn't professional enough to correct


----------



## 430633

eloelo said:


> Lol. Since my last 2 microphone cables had lousy impedances, i thought of giving another try. Got this Jcally JC20 for $10 on shopee.
> Aliexpress links:
> brown color: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003040389084.html
> blue color: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003040368261.html
> ...


I wouldn't buy from hakugei if I could help it; they don't really care for their products nor customers. One buyer posted a picture of the cable strands damaged by a screw in the Y connector piece which was driven straight through them. It reveals either a blatant lack of care in product design or in workmanship, especially considering the prices of their products


----------



## eloelo

PhoenixSong said:


> I wouldn't buy from hakugei if I could help it; they don't really care for their products nor customers. One buyer posted a picture of the cable strands damaged by a screw in the Y connector piece which was driven straight through them. It reveals either a blatant lack of care in product design or in workmanship, especially considering the prices of their products


ah I see. Didn't know they had that reputation. I will avoid them in future if possible.


----------



## Strifeff7

Hello everyone,

I need a bit of help,
my cable "ear hook" keep slipping off my ears,
it's a 2 pin, I cannot just rotate it like mmcx,

any solutions?

thank you,


----------



## nymz

Huum does it have that semi transparent plastic? You can try to heat it with a blowdrier or something and change its shape.


----------



## Strifeff7

nymz said:


> Huum does it have that semi transparent plastic? You can try to heat it with a blowdrier or something and change its shape.


I don't think I have the courage to do that,
can you guide me how to do it safely?
TIA


----------



## Apex Eight

Apex Eight said:


> Thanks Paul. I ordered 1 of the copper and 2 of the SPC cables with mics below. Finally decided to place a Xinhs order lol. Excited and interested to try a twisted design instead of braided.


Just got these in and they're quite nice. 4 core is thick but soft. Pairs nicely with B2. Using the SPC cables with mics on some MMCX modded headphones. They're thin but feel well-made. Really digging the twist over the braid.


----------



## Billyak

Does anyone have any recommendations for iem cables with interchangeable 3.5mm 2.5mm 4.4mm jacks? 

Seen a couple of iem manufacturers starting to include cables with interchangeable terminations and it has piqued my interest somewhat.


----------



## nymz

Billyak said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for iem cables with interchangeable 3.5mm 2.5mm 4.4mm jacks?
> 
> Seen a couple of iem manufacturers starting to include cables with interchangeable terminations and it has piqued my interest somewhat.



I want this too, but its hard from OEM aftermaket stores. All I got was anl cable that you can change terminations as adaptors.

Pure tip switch, I'll recommend Dunu's system. Much better than Fiio's, imo.


----------



## 430633

Billyak said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for iem cables with interchangeable 3.5mm 2.5mm 4.4mm jacks?
> 
> Seen a couple of iem manufacturers starting to include cables with interchangeable terminations and it has piqued my interest somewhat.


https://drop.com/buy/thieaudio-est-iem-cable
This one seems good as well, although I have to disclaim that I have never used anything in balanced before


----------



## nymz

PhoenixSong said:


> https://drop.com/buy/thieaudio-est-iem-cable
> This one seems good as well, although I have to disclaim that I have never used anything in balanced before



Thats a nice cable but not modular. Comes with adaptors.


----------



## Billyak

Thanks for the recommendations.  Would the thieaudio cable just be the same as buying a 2.5mm balanced cable and purchasing adapters separately?


----------



## eloelo

Billyak said:


> Thanks for the recommendations.  Would the thieaudio cable just be the same as buying a 2.5mm balanced cable and purchasing adapters separately?


yup!


----------



## Billyak

eloelo said:


> yup!


Cool.  Any recommended adapters?


----------



## nymz

Billyak said:


> Cool.  Any recommended adapters?



For modular (expensive) I rec the dunu's line.

For a cable and adaptors, I use and Rec getting some custom Xinhs. Basicly choose the desired cable and ask for the adaptors to match (and what terminations). Only examples I have on the Phone atm (low quality) :









This is an hibrid of pure copper and pure silver with an angled 4.4mm plug and 4.4mm to 2.5/3.5 adaptors.


----------



## nymz

Another example that its on the way -Graphene cable with on the go switches (mini xlr) to 2.5,3.5 and 4.4mm:


----------



## Billyak

nymz said:


> For modular (expensive) I rec the dunu's line.
> 
> For a cable and adaptors, I use and Rec getting some custom Xinhs. Basicly choose the desired cable and ask for the adaptors to match (and what terminations). Only examples I have on the Phone atm (low quality) :
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Billyak

nymz said:


> Another example that its on the way -Graphene cable with on the go switches (mini xlr) to 2.5,3.5 and 4.4mm:


Are these xinhs also?


----------



## nymz

Billyak said:


> Are these xinhs also?



Yes! 8 core graphene + 3 adaptors. Paid extra 10 bucks for mini xlr adaptations.


----------



## eloelo (Jul 31, 2021)

I was getting frustrated at heavy cables putting lots of strain on my ears to the point of fatigue, then I saw this detachable clip from my openheart cable box
(not my pic but i was too lazy to take a photo XD)





By using this clip for heavy thick cables, and clipping it onto my shirt, the weight felt on the ears is greatly reduced, though the clip is barely containing the thick cable lol. I wonder where I can find such clips on Ali or elsewhere. 

edit: found this that looks the same, but I'm wondering about other options because this barely contains the cable https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001864288654.html


----------



## etlouis

PhoenixSong said:


> I wouldn't buy from hakugei if I could help it; they don't really care for their products nor customers. One buyer posted a picture of the cable strands damaged by a screw in the Y connector piece which was driven straight through them. It reveals either a blatant lack of care in product design or in workmanship, especially considering the prices of their products



Hmm just ordered from Hakugei, but we shall see. I hope they don't **** up my custom order.

They have a lot of DIY products such as connectors / base cable wires though. One of the few that are selling these products except maybe other Japanese variants like Oyaide / Furutech.


----------



## eloelo (Jul 31, 2021)

etlouis said:


> Hmm just ordered from Hakugei, but we shall see. I hope they don't **** up my custom order.
> 
> They have a lot of DIY products such as connectors / base cable wires though. One of the few that are selling these products except maybe other Japanese variants like Oyaide / Furutech.


Hmm since Hakugei was brought up, coincidentally I requested a straight QDC connector from XinHS, but since they don't keep such QDC connectors, they sourced it from Hakugei. I just needed to pay around the additional cost of part and delivery (~$10). Excellent service from XinHS!


----------



## deafenears

Billyak said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for iem cables with interchangeable 3.5mm 2.5mm 4.4mm jacks?


Do you have or are you willing to solder? Or do you know of someone who can?

You could pick up interchangeable heads from Hakugei, OEAudio, or similar and have someone solder those onto your favorite set of cables.

https://www.oeaudio.net/multiplug
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001320303135.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000722653777.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001485582693.html


----------



## Q Mass (Aug 1, 2021)

Strifeff7 said:


> I don't think I have the courage to do that,
> can you guide me how to do it safely?
> TIA


Boil a kettle, fill a mug with two-thirds freshly boiled water, and one third cold tap water.
Dip the cable (removed from the iem first to prevent accidental immersion mishap) in to the mug for 10-20 seconds, quickly pat it dry and form to your preferred shape while still malleable. (hold it in the new desired shape whilst it cools).
If it doesn't mould to a new shape, try slightly hotter water until you reach the required temp'.
Alternatively,  just warm the cable up in the location you want to adjust with a hair-dryer, and re-mould before it cools (you may find that you have to physically hold the cable/ear guide in your desired shape until it cools and 'sets'.
A heat gun can be used with care, but it's overkill and carries the risk of overheating things. HTH.


----------



## 14christ

I just purchased this USB cable to run from source to dac. Anyone have experience with this cable?

Model is YB-Y1 HiFi, 4N OFC USB2.0 A to B Digital Audio DAC Cable.


----------



## nymz

So my Custom cable for my Lands is here. I'll let the pictures talk.











They have a problem tho, small hish on right side. But Xinhs being the best store on AE, his gonna send a brand new one tomorrow, just like this one. Also gonna grab an adaptor with the same materials, to match the cable (4.4 to 3.5).


----------



## Charlyro222

My new XINHS cable has arrived.


----------



## nymz

Charlyro222 said:


> My new XINHS cable has arrived.



Love it! Might ask for that gold acessories on mine. They growing on me


----------



## Inearwilly

Hi Guys, My effect audio ares 2 cable just broke and I need a replacement.

I need it in 3.5 mm and it should be compatible with the MEST MK1 and the Legend-X.

I want it to be not as stiff as the effect audio ares and if possible cheaper.

If you have any suggestions, I appreciate them very much!!

Thank you


----------



## nymz

Inearwilly said:


> Hi Guys, My effect audio ares 2 cable just broke and I need a replacement.
> 
> I need it in 3.5 mm and it should be compatible with the MEST MK1 and the Legend-X.
> 
> ...



I'd say to browse Xinhs store or ask for a custom. Unless you need it for yesterday...


----------



## Inearwilly

nymz said:


> I'd say to browse Xinhs store or ask for a custom. Unless you need it for yesterday...


Thank you.

I'll check the store


----------



## 14christ (Aug 4, 2021)

Delete pls


----------



## RikudouGoku

Cable B3, first of my cables to oxidize. (2 years old)


----------



## 14christ

RikudouGoku said:


> Cable B3, first of my cables to oxidize. (2 years old)


Wow!! So that is obviously NOT oxygen free. Out if curiosity how does it sound?


----------



## RikudouGoku

14christ said:


> Wow!! So that is obviously NOT oxygen free. Out if curiosity how does it sound?


Like a cable, not that good resistance with what we got currently. But 2 years ago this was probably the best budget cable around lol.


Here is a macro pic of a JCALLY cable. 






Utter garbage, this was the quality for budget cables back 2 years ago. Budget priced and budget quality lol.


----------



## 14christ

Yeah that's a real shame.


----------



## Apex Eight

Isn't the SPC supposed to prevent oxidation? Interesting that the the non-plated copper strands are fine.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Apex Eight said:


> Isn't the SPC supposed to prevent oxidation? Interesting that the the non-plated copper strands are fine.


No idea lol.

Maybe @PhonoPhi can clue us in on what is happening.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> No idea lol.
> 
> Maybe @PhonoPhi can clue us in on what is happening.


Sure 
The plating was yellow, as far as I understood so most likely some brass/bronze, that actually oxidizes much easier than copper and the results are evident. I do like the uniformity (most cables oxidize in patches making them less aesthetically pleasing...)

Proper SPC indeed protects copper. The silver of the plating should be pure. If to use cheaper alloys - black/green corrosion will be observed.

Lastly, for the "oxygen-free" in OFC - it refers to the removal of oxygen from copper not to oxidation prevention/resistance.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> Sure
> The plating was yellow, as far as I understood so most likely some brass/bronze, that actually oxidizes much easier than copper and the results are evident. I do like the uniformity (most cables oxidize in patches making them less aesthetically pleasing...)
> 
> Proper SPC indeed protects copper. The silver of the plating should be pure. If to use cheaper alloys - black/green corrosion will be observed.
> ...


Good to know that OFC isnt oxidation prevention/resistance. Because otherwise I would have blacklisted them.


----------



## 14christ

This cable I'm asking about wouldn't really be considered low end or budget but I'm wondering if anyone has input on the amount of cores this thing has. 1176 cores!!! Does anyone know how this will affect the sound?

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...&terminal_id=672226f485504756a17fdbc9c1f75c92


----------



## nymz

14christ said:


> This cable I'm asking about wouldn't really be considered low end or budget but I'm wondering if anyone has input on the amount of cores this thing has. 1176 cores!!! Does anyone know how this will affect the sound?
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...&terminal_id=672226f485504756a17fdbc9c1f75c92



Depends on the person. Either it tightens the bass and note weight, or it doesn't affect at all


----------



## Ferdze

any one know the easiest way to tighten the mmcx connection port? Thanks!


----------



## Strifeff7 (Aug 7, 2021)

Use this,
put it on the mmcx connector,
o-ring seal rubber gasket,
get the thinnest one, with diameter around 3mm or 4mm,

another method would be stretching the connector with a razor or something,


----------



## redguardsoldier

Ferdze said:


> any one know the easiest way to tighten the mmcx connection port? Thanks!



From FiiO


----------



## Ferdze

redguardsoldier said:


> From FiiO



I tried it on a nicehck mmcx, I can't seem to make that work. I even filed a small flathead, the one used for eyeglasses


----------



## Ferdze

Strifeff7 said:


> Use this,
> put it on the mmcx connector,
> o-ring seal rubber gasket,
> get the thinnest one, with diameter around 3mm or 4mm,
> ...


Will definitely try this after having no success with the video from fiio


----------



## Unolord

RikudouGoku said:


> Cable B3, first of my cables to oxidize. (2 years old)







My KBear Rhyme UPOCC just oxidized. It was attached to my KZ DQ6 that had been sitting on my desk for a week while I mostly used the Aria. Went to grab it and...

Cable was bought in January of this year. Always used indoors.


----------



## 14christ

Unolord said:


> My KBear Rhyme UPOCC just oxidized. It was attached to my KZ DQ6 that had been sitting on my desk for a week while I mostly used the Aria. Went to grab it and...
> 
> Cable was bought in January of this year. Always used indoors.


Wow this is very disappointing as I'm a big fan of KBEAR. this shouldn't be happening in under a years time.


----------



## Unolord

14christ said:


> Wow this is very disappointing as I'm a big fan of KBEAR. this shouldn't be happening in under a years time.


Yeah, I have several of their cables of differing types and this is the only one that turned. 

I've moved on to XINHS cables so I can swap it out easily but still... 7 months...


----------



## Apex Eight

Unolord said:


> My KBear Rhyme UPOCC just oxidized. It was attached to my KZ DQ6 that had been sitting on my desk for a week while I mostly used the Aria. Went to grab it and...
> 
> Cable was bought in January of this year. Always used indoors.


I think this goes to show that the vast majority of "SPC" wire is not actually silver but cheaper metals, like tin. Pure silver is very expensive. I wonder if the XINHS pure silver cables are actually pure silver. This is partially why I lean toward all-copper cables, though I'm sure they can also corrode.


----------



## 14christ

Apex Eight said:


> I think this goes to show that the vast majority of "SPC" wire is not actually silver but cheaper metals, like tin. Pure silver is very expensive. I wonder if the XINHS pure silver cables are actually pure silver. This is partially why I lean toward all-copper cables, though I'm sure they can also corrode.


Yes I'm thinking the same thing. I'd rather spend my money on solid copper from this point forward.


----------



## eloelo

I guess there's no need for green coloured cables on the market, you will get them sooner or later   

So far I haven't got this issue with any of my cables where the wire can be seen. Except this shop on aliexpress called haldane which sent me a cable that was already green on the connectors.


----------



## Unolord

eloelo said:


> I guess there's no need for green coloured cables on the market, you will get them sooner or later
> 
> So far I haven't got this issue with any of my cables where the wire can be seen. Except this shop on aliexpress called haldane which sent me a cable that was already green on the connectors.


At least your skin won't turn green like it would if you bought a cheap gold or silver chain from a Mall kiosk.... So there's that.


----------



## nymz

So my proof of concept from Xinhs has arrived. It’s an 8core Graphene cable, with adaptative ends (mini-XLR) that plugs into adaptors (Mini-xlr to 4.4, 2.5 and 3.5).

Looks better in person than on this lightning. Slightly heavier than I was expecting (the cable itself, not counting the adaptors), but the quality is top notch.


----------



## fjlabs

nymz said:


> So my proof of concept from Xinhs has arrived. It’s an 8core Graphene cable, with adaptative ends (mini-XLR) that plugs into adaptors (Mini-xlr to 4.4, 2.5 and 3.5).
> 
> Looks better in person than on this lightning. Slightly heavier than I was expecting (the cable itself, not counting the adaptors), but the quality is top notch.


Lovely! I use a similar system, but with my own-built interconnects on the source side, and also male/female swapped to match Hart Audio Cable. Considering having XINHS build me some of the source side connectors.


----------



## MelodyMood (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi Friends. Good Morning All. I am looking for a cheap but nice MMCX Cable with Single Click Mic. Apparently I ordered one from FAAEAL (AliExpress) but it is not yet delivered in almost 2 months.  There is no more tracking since 12th July and no one knows what happened to that. I may need to wait for few more days before I can get refund. However, I already ordered one more as with that FAAEAL cable, I ordered MMCX Earbuds too and I got the earbud within 2 weeks and since then waiting for able only. This is FAAEAL Cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32864276386.html

Yesterday I ordered one from Ebay (https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/274884198392?var=575148508368). I am not too sure how good it is. If someone knows that it is good too, then it will be good but i any case, I would prefer if someone can pls suggest me a good cable, ideally within AUD $12-15 range with Single Button Mic. Cable should be good quality and soft and not preferring Breaded one and should be with Straight Plug.

Is FAAEAL Cable really good and especially in compare to the one I ordered from Ebay? Can I get similar cable from somewhere else too? I do not see many cable available on AE. The ones like TRN etc. look good but they are taking too long for delivery so faster delivery will also be one of the criteria. Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## Apex Eight

I like this one

US $15.59  31%OFF | 4 Core Pair Twisted Mi Cable Silver Plated Copper Upgrade Cable MMCX/0.78mm 2Pin/QDC/TFZ Headphone Wire
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPdssD1


----------



## saldsald

I need to stop, I need to stop...  










https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_pc_home.smartJustForYou_6000198554715.4
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...tore_pc_home.smartJustForYou_6000198554715.10
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_pc_home.smartJustForYou_6000198554715.9


----------



## 14christ

saldsald said:


> I need to stop, I need to stop...
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002823435613.html?pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000022352286407","ship_from":"CN"}&gps-id=pcStoreJustForYou&scm=1007.23125.137358.0&scm_id=1007.23125.137358.0&scm-url=1007.23125.137358.0&pvid=f8d0392d-4327-45ec-995b-4127e0219d01&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.smartJustForYou_6000198554715.4
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747365958.html?pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000018113583213","ship_from":"CN"}&gps-id=pcStoreJustForYou&scm=1007.23125.137358.0&scm_id=1007.23125.137358.0&scm-url=1007.23125.137358.0&pvid=f8d0392d-4327-45ec-995b-4127e0219d01&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.smartJustForYou_6000198554715.10
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001742149417.html?pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000022925654392","ship_from":"CN"}&gps-id=pcStoreJustForYou&scm=1007.23125.137358.0&scm_id=1007.23125.137358.0&scm-url=1007.23125.137358.0&pvid=f8d0392d-4327-45ec-995b-4127e0219d01&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.smartJustForYou_6000198554715.9


I'm digging the cables but I cannot stand those clear plastic sliders 😂

There have been many cables I have really wanted but due to those dang plastic sliders I passed them over.


----------



## saldsald

14christ said:


> I'm digging the cables but I cannot stand those clear plastic sliders 😂
> 
> There have been many cables I have really wanted but due to those dang plastic sliders I passed them over.


You can customize your own with other sliders or with no sliders at all.


----------



## 14christ

saldsald said:


> You can customize your own with other sliders or with no sliders at all.


How so? On AE?


----------



## saldsald

14christ said:


> How so? On AE?


Yes on AE, just ask the seller.


----------



## 14christ

saldsald said:


> Yes on AE, just ask the seller.


Well you learn something new everyday!!! Thank you 🙏


----------



## nymz

saldsald said:


> You can customize your own with other sliders or with no sliders at all.



Yeah, i hate it. I always ask xinhs to remove them, but sometimes he forgets it. He says I can cut it, but not sure i want to try.


----------



## nymz

fjlabs said:


> Lovely! I use a similar system, but with my own-built interconnects on the source side, and also male/female swapped to match Hart Audio Cable. Considering having XINHS build me some of the source side connectors.



Nice! I got inspired by hart audio too! Even tought about it but they didnt have 2pin so I talked to Xinhs. Might get one in the future, really dig it!


----------



## Strifeff7

I'm tempted to buy the modular XLR aswell,
but it looks too big,
the one from hart is cleaner and smaller,
I wonder if they could source the connector from someone else,


----------



## nymz

Xinhs already sourced this one. I dont think he keeps it in stock. Hart is a better cable imo, but last time I checked, they didnt have 2pin on stock :/


----------



## nymz

MelodyMood said:


> Hi Friends. Good Morning All. I am looking for a cheap but nice MMCX Cable with Single Click Mic. Apparently I ordered one from FAAEAL (AliExpress) but it is not yet delivered in almost 2 months.  There is no more tracking since 12th July and no one knows what happened to that. I may need to wait for few more days before I can get refund. However, I already ordered one more as with that FAAEAL cable, I ordered MMCX Earbuds too and I got the earbud within 2 weeks and since then waiting for able only. This is FAAEAL Cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32864276386.html
> 
> Yesterday I ordered one from Ebay (https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/274884198392?var=575148508368). I am not too sure how good it is. If someone knows that it is good too, then it will be good but i any case, I would prefer if someone can pls suggest me a good cable, ideally within AUD $12-15 range with Single Button Mic. Cable should be good quality and soft and not preferring Breaded one and should be with Straight Plug.
> 
> Is FAAEAL Cable really good and especially in compare to the one I ordered from Ebay? Can I get similar cable from somewhere else too? I do not see many cable available on AE. The ones like TRN etc. look good but they are taking too long for delivery so faster delivery will also be one of the criteria. Thanks in advance for your suggestions.



https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNDdGsr

Im grabbing one, they seem nice and inexpensive. Using it with buds


----------



## ecerockmars

Maybe someone want these


----------



## Dsnuts

Thats actually a good deal for those. The only catch on those like all nylon covered cables becomes a bit unwieldly. Not too pliable and the cord can make some noise due to the covering. Otherwise I can tell the copper they are using is a higher end more resolving variant. It is reminiscent of UPOCC copper cables like their Blocc cables. 

NiceHCK is guilty of throwing on that warm copper cable on their warm tuned Loftys. Dont know if they actually listened to the pairing but it does not match well with their earphones.. But for folks that are willing to overlook their design flaws. What it does for your brighter tuned earphones is what those cables are about. 

They match extremely well with NF Audio stuff and more neutrally tuned IEMs with brighter tunings.


----------



## Giants

Hi there, anyone recommend a good cable for the U12T? THX.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Aug 10, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> Thats actually a good deal for those. The only catch on those like all nylon covered cables becomes a bit unwieldly. Not too pliable and the cord can make some noise due to the covering. Otherwise I can tell the copper they are using is a higher end more resolving variant. It is reminiscent of UPOCC copper cables like their Blocc cables.
> 
> NiceHCK is guilty of throwing on that warm copper cable on their warm tuned Loftys. Dont know if they actually listened to the pairing but it does not match well with their earphones.. But for folks that are willing to overlook their design flaws. What it does for your brighter tuned earphones is what those cables are about.
> 
> They match extremely well with NF Audio stuff and more neutrally tuned IEMs with brighter tunings.


I dare to comment here 

May it be that NiceHCK knows well how those cables are made, and just laughing (or scratching their heads) at some audiophiles.

My specific case at point - one  NiceHCK "copper"  cables (that I got with one of their IEMs) has a copper-coloured sleeve over plated wires. Silver needs to be protected from oxidation. The plating is most common. So in many cases - the difference between "copper" and SPC is just a jacket.

Then I have few cables, and I have an access to good measuring equipment - for the heck of me I could not find any difference between the cables of the same resistance (or low enough resistance) aurally or in any tests. Definitely, there are a lot of differences between low-level stock cables, like KZ,  and decent upgrade cables, it is well described by the resistance, and can be measured. Then I've tested 20+ cables and no difference for the same resistance. Again, no one so far has presented any evidence that copper and spc/silver sound any different.

Now, assuming  that "ears can do better than any scientific evidence", and I am a  very limited audiophile (that is very true), and my ears were not properly "massaged with TOTALs" (chuckling at that "numbered" guy here and feeling really sorry for his ego...) - I am really fine with this picture.

But then what really bugs me, and makes me to write this message - that when I got few different DACs - the difference just overwhelmed my "unrefined ears" to the point that I am really lost!

So seeing people commenting about subtleties of cables rather than IEM-source synergies makes me really sad: the guys with a smartphone buying cables in order to enhance the sound of their IEM... Ouch!

Cables are just conductors between the source and the transducer/IEM, it is so much more logical to put more emphasis on sources and synergies!


----------



## 14christ

PhonoPhi said:


> I dare to comment here
> 
> May it be that NiceHCK knows well how those cables are made, and just laughing (or scratching their heads) at some audiophiles.
> 
> ...


You are correct but once you find the proper dac/amp stack that has the perfect synergy for you earphones for your budget, the next thing in line for me was cables. It starts with power cables making the largest difference, then source to dac (USB) cable, then finally iem cable. But you are correct in stating that you must remove all other bottlenecks first before you can really tell a difference in earphone cables and each person's system differs in what the current bottleneck is at any given point. 

By the way folks I found this on AE. Palladium/Copper/Gold mixture. A little pricey and I'm wondering what sound signature this mixture would have. Feel free to chime in if you have experience with this or similar Palladium mixtures. 





https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOLcChv


----------



## MelodyMood

Apex Eight said:


> I like this one
> 
> US $15.59  31%OFF | 4 Core Pair Twisted Mi Cable Silver Plated Copper Upgrade Cable MMCX/0.78mm 2Pin/QDC/TFZ Headphone Wire
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPdssD1


It looks good but is it 1 Cable and with Mic? I do not see option to select Mic for 3.5mm Plug option. 



nymz said:


> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNDdGsr
> 
> Im grabbing one, they seem nice and inexpensive. Using it with buds


I considered that but delivery date is 25th Sep. Too far away. I already wasted 2 months in waiting for FAAEAL Cable so it will be another 1.5 Months in waiting.


----------



## saldsald

PhonoPhi said:


> I dare to comment here
> 
> May it be that NiceHCK knows well how those cables are made, and just laughing (or scratching their heads) at some audiophiles.
> 
> ...


What tests have you done with you good measuring equipment I wonder?


----------



## Strifeff7 (Aug 11, 2021)

14christ said:


> You are correct but once you find the proper dac/amp stack that has the perfect synergy for you earphones for your budget, the next thing in line for me was cables. It starts with power cables making the largest difference, then source to dac (USB) cable, then finally iem cable. But you are correct in stating that you must remove all other bottlenecks first before you can really tell a difference in earphone cables and each person's system differs in what the current bottleneck is at any given point.
> 
> By the way folks I found this on AE. Palladium/Copper/Gold mixture. A little pricey and I'm wondering what sound signature this mixture would have. Feel free to chime in if you have experience with this or similar Palladium mixtures.
> 
> ...


Palladium = Really good, 😎

I think you need a $2k+ iems for it,
doesn't make sense for my $300 iems,

looks really great tho,


----------



## Dsnuts

PhonoPhi said:


> I dare to comment here
> 
> May it be that NiceHCK knows well how those cables are made, and just laughing (or scratching their heads) at some audiophiles.
> 
> ...


I agree with you there. Source match ups are huge for me. This is the reason I use a minimum of 5 different sources and at least 2 amps when I assess a sound for reviewing. 
Some earphones can sound so dull and lifeless overly bright or too bassy if I use other sources with different signatures and they still sound like that then that is what they are but if the sound changes to be completely different then I will assume it is a source synergy thing.  

This is something I look for in other reivews I read as well. Dont take some of them too seriously when they are using one source for the sound evaluation.


----------



## nymz (Aug 11, 2021)

MelodyMood said:


> I considered that but delivery date is 25th Sep. Too far away. I already wasted 2 months in waiting for FAAEAL Cable so it will be another 1.5 Months in waiting.



Ended up buying one yesterday and it's already sent. Lets see how much it takes. Its usually "fast" to me. Like 10 days.

AliExpress has zero problems with customs in my country since you pay vat in the cart


----------



## PhonoPhi (Aug 11, 2021)

saldsald said:


> What tests have you done with you good measuring equipment I wonder?


Frequency dependence, confirming that at least at smaller voltages (2 V) and  smaller currents ~mA  - no noticeable frequency dependence at the audio range, so the inductance and resistance are not factors for IEM cables. I used first a frequency generator and an oscilloscope, but then the frequency generator has a significant load impedance, so I checked with potentiostat equipment. Actually, it made me beleive that at higher power, everything starts to matter, so with powerful speakers it could be really a "cable quest" of good matching and minimizing inductance, but hardly with IEM cables, where 1 mW is mighty 
If you have specific tests in mind - let me know.

As for the palladium - it is a notably inferior conductor compared to silver, copper and gold.
Historically, when palladium was much cheaper - it was used in alloys with silver to prevent oxidation of electrical contacts.
No point to use Pd nowadays despite the nice name - other than perhaps in marketing of expensive cables 
Graphene is the game now, with more controversial scientific evidence....


----------



## nymz

Giants said:


> Hi there, anyone recommend a good cable for the U12T? THX.



Precog is the biggest praiser I know of U12T and he uses a 10$ cable with it....


----------



## eloelo (Aug 11, 2021)

I got to love the straight QDC plug recently for their comfort, and thought of trying out 2 more light cables.

Black colour occ + occ silver plated 2 core from Shop5496037 Store - $30. They were able to add in the straight qdc plug at no extra cost, and get the polarity right on first try. Cable is light, about as light as the 2 core blue cable from XinHS. The cable feels good, it's nice seeing a very thin nylon covered cable with decent quality. Perhaps a little stiff for it's thinness, but I wouldn't worry about it. Seller said the copper was 6N purity. Impedances are 0.17ohm (left-), 0.22ohm (left+), 0.18ohm (right-), 0.21ohm (right+), pretty good for such a thin and light cable. However...the qdc connectors wouldn't fit my qdc iem... what a letdown lol. I'm thinking of returning the cable. But I think the 2pin variant would still be a safe bet. It's just that qdc connectors seem an after thought for several of these suppliers.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000398491363.html




Next one is the XinHS blue 2 core itself (which is also copper and SPC mix), but this time customized with Hakugei straight qdc plugs. Fit is great, cable is so light and soft and silky. Man I love this cable, already got a 2pin variant of it. About $35 for customization. Impedance seems higher than usual, prob because of the qdc plugs - 0.24ohm (left -), 0.20 (left +), 0.22 (right -),  0.20 (right+). Bless XinHS for their customer service and having no defects even from my multiple purchases.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843312645.html


----------



## fjlabs

nymz said:


> Nice! I got inspired by hart audio too! Even tought about it but they didnt have 2pin so I talked to Xinhs. Might get one in the future, really dig it!


So they actually DO have two pin, they just don’t advertise it on their site. It’s part of their custom options FWIW.


----------



## 14christ

Man I've been having a blast swapping cables on the BLON03. Using a bit of eq on the upper mids and upper treble opens these babies up


----------



## nymz

fjlabs said:


> So they actually DO have two pin, they just don’t advertise it on their site. It’s part of their custom options FWIW.



Oh ok! Nice to know. That crossed my mind but I didnt get much into it. Might grab a set in the future!


----------



## npfries

Any recommendations for a really thick, soft headphone cable? Looking for something really limp. Like empty-sock-with-a-bit-of-sand-inside limp.


----------



## 14christ

npfries said:


> Any recommendations for a really thick, soft headphone cable? Looking for something really limp. Like empty-sock-with-a-bit-of-sand-inside limp.


If you want super soft and thick cable look no further than KBEAR 24 CORE. By far the softest cable especially around the ears than any cable I own.




https://a.aliexpress.com/_msaAv5H


----------



## npfries

I guess I should have specific I’m looking for a balanced 4-pin xlr to dual 3.5mm for hifiman 😅


----------



## nymz

npfries said:


> Any recommendations for a really thick, soft headphone cable? Looking for something really limp. Like empty-sock-with-a-bit-of-sand-inside limp.



Really really thick? Like 24 cores? 😂


----------



## nymz (Aug 11, 2021)

npfries said:


> I guess I should have specific I’m looking for a balanced 4-pin xlr to dual 3.5mm for hifiman 😅



Xinhs can do it. You might have to add a couple dollars for xlr, but he can do it.

He's english is ok, but showing photos of what you need helps. Remember to ask for no earhooks and no chin slider. He can also change the colors of the acessories to black and gold.


----------



## nymz

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPGVx0F

24 core graphene. I own an 8 core and its amazing for what you want.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPPcq1v

12 core pure copper.


----------



## saldsald

14christ said:


> If you want super soft and thick cable look no further than KBEAR 24 CORE. By far the softest cable especially around the ears than any cable I own.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_msaAv5H


24 cores cables are actually mostly thinner than those 1.6 /1.7 mm per core 4 corr cables. This KBEAR is not thick at all.


----------



## saldsald

nymz said:


> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPGVx0F
> 
> 24 core graphene. I own an 8 core and its amazing for what you want.
> 
> ...


Again this 24 core graphene that I own is in fact quite thin.

The 12 core copper on the other hand is thick like a hose.


----------



## 14christ

nymz said:


> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPGVx0F
> 
> 24 core graphene. I own an 8 core and its amazing for what you want.
> 
> ...


Omg that 12 core is rediculously thick. Haha


----------



## nymz

Must be a hook around your ears 😂


----------



## 14christ

nymz said:


> Must be a hook around your ears 😂


Friggin rope.


----------



## etlouis

14christ said:


> Friggin rope.



How does this friggin rope sound?

The usual thicker mids deeper bass as typical of copper? Any other improvements?


----------



## nymz

Oh boy, can't help you with that. Sorry. To me it sounds like a cable, my ears must suck


----------



## saldsald

etlouis said:


> How does this friggin rope sound?
> 
> The usual thicker mids deeper bass as typical of copper? Any other improvements?


Doesn't thicken the mids but bass. Sound is more spacious with pretty strong bass and good treble extension. I think it requires a better source cause it sucks with the M11Pro but pretty good with my M8.


----------



## 14christ

I just read this in a review of the Dunu Blanche I thought I would share. 

According to Klaus Eulenbach:

Impedance: By now we all know that non-linear impedance earphones are very susceptible to the output impedance of an amp. The same applies to cables, which adds to the amp. So depending on your setup, you can fine-tune the tonality to your preference.
Crosstalk: This is an issue found with unbalanced cables in which the mass of both channels is not well separated. The effect allows you to hear the left stereo information on the right side in inverse polarity, and vice versa.
Shielding: Surrounding noise can bleed into the cable transmission. Probably not many people have noticed this before, but it’s the most objective approach in defining the quality of a cable.
Connections: Of course connections and terminations are important. The signal can be manipulated if the contact isn’t fully established.
I thought that a very interesting way of describing exactly what causes a cable to have a particular sound.


----------



## Apex Eight

14christ said:


> I just read this in a review of the Dunu Blanche I thought I would share.
> 
> According to Klaus Eulenbach:
> 
> ...


Link? Curious to see how the Blanche faired. I just got Dunu SA6 in and the DUW-03 cable is pretty nice.


----------



## 14christ

https://www.klauseulenbach.de/2020/07/28/dunu-blanche-is-it-the-cable/


----------



## PhonoPhi (Aug 12, 2021)

14christ said:


> I just read this in a review of the Dunu Blanche I thought I would share.
> 
> According to Klaus Eulenbach:
> 
> ...


Very interesting, thank you!

Reading the original article, to me it is still a very feeble attempt to justify expensive cables other than for their look and comfort - that I very much respect.

Two points: one general and one specifically for Dunu.

1. All IEMs are "non-linear impedance earphones" - less for DDs, and a lot more for multi-BAs by nature of their resonances. But the cables are perfectly "linear", while the sources (DAP/DAC/amps) inevitably aren't.

Then a simple "gedanken" consideration really stroke me - an ideal source should not be dependent on any linear loads, such as cables and impedance adaptors, - it should be able to provide the same current to drive the transducer (IEM, headphones, etc) identically by voltage modulation.

So cable limitations are so much less compared to the limitations of the source. Any good cable of below 0.5 Ohm should work perfectly for IEMs with the impedance above 16 Ohm.

2. Those palladium-plated connectors... Why @DUNU?
What about metal heterojunctions? The electrical potential is created (and most of the sockets are gold-plated, or silver-plated or copper, sometimes rhodium) - this phenomenon is employed fruitfully in thermocouples, but why to introduce guaranteed extra background noise that is temperature dependent?? Are there matching Pd female sockets available? Hardly any! Since most connectors are gold plated, it is better kept this way.

I did have problems with my rhodium-plated connectors on one of the cables (and Rh is superior to Pd by hardness and electrical conductivity).
But I just had more noise with the rhodium. Also the fact that rhodium is much harder than gold, silver and copper may feel great, but if it is used with gold-plated sockets - gold will wear out much faster - no good at all! The same is for palladium.

P. S. Edited for typos and clarity


----------



## 14christ

PhonoPhi said:


> Very interesting, thank you!
> 
> Reading the original, to me it is still a very feeble attempt to justify expensive cables other than for their look and comfort - which I very much respect.
> 
> ...


Excellent comment and very thorough. Thank you. I totally agree about the Pd. I don't understand it at all either. But boy that cable has a beautiful appearance doesn't it? It's like having a silver necklace around your ears and neck. 😂

I happen to be in the camp of believers when it comes to cables having different sound signatures. Although I will state that your source and amp have to measure extremely well before you will notice anything significant. 

When I upgraded my power cables to my dac and amp the soundstage got bigger, more weight to the notes, fuller bodied sound, better seperation of instruments especially at elevated volumes. The music didn't thin out at higher volumes and tends to stay more controlled under load. These are the main areas that I instantly noticed a difference. 

When it came to my next cable upgrade(source to dac USB cable) it smoothed things out and have a richer sound, more realistic sound to bass guitar rifts, more realistic sound to cymbals with better extension and decay. Overall made the sound more realistic and less "hollow" sounding. 

Finally when it came to the iem cable the differences are very subtle but they are there. I might hear more/less immersion in certain songs, slightly better seperation(more air), or slightly better control either in the low end or upper treble. In my experience as I usually buy silver type cables the difference is usually in the upper midrange or treble. 

Not to mention the fact that I simply like the way to cable looks and feels. I'm a huge advocate of something feeling like quality. I could have the best set of iems on the planet but pair it with a cheap cable(64 audio, and I love 64 audio but cables are super cheap) then my overall happiness with my purchase is going to be low. Take that same set of iems with a beautiful, soft, and flexible cable and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## etlouis

14christ said:


> Excellent comment and very thorough. Thank you. I totally agree about the Pd. I don't understand it at all either. But boy that cable has a beautiful appearance doesn't it? It's like having a silver necklace around your ears and neck. 😂
> 
> I happen to be in the camp of believers when it comes to cables having different sound signatures. Although I will state that your source and amp have to measure extremely well before you will notice anything significant.
> 
> ...



It depends on the synergy. Cost doesn't equate to performance (above a certain price). Cables and tips make up to 20% though I think the bulk of the effect still lies with DAP, IEM and the quality of the music record.

Like U12T which I never found a suitable cable replacement. It's perfectly tuned as stock and any changes to the signature sort of destroys the balance.

There is a shift of some sort, for the focal point. It's where the left and right converge inside my head. Sort of like how some iems' soundstage are large and the vocals sound far away. When I swapped cables on U12T, the focal point feels more "in-my-head", despite other tonal / retrieval improvements. That's why I stuck with stock.

---

Imo silver plated or pure silver usually helps with speed / trebles. Tightens up the bass. Adds shinier trebles.

Doesn't necessarily fix bassy iems tho. Since I tried on 846 and Xenns Up, the sound signature becomes very mid-bass boosted for my liking. I find just plain copper does fine for them.


----------



## Nimweth

I received a review sample of a new 16 core cable and this is my opinion of it:

Fedai 16 core
Great for dark IEMs 

I would like to thank Kimberly from Fedai for supplying this item for review.
Product link:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0965T5P45/ref=ya_aw_od_pi?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Version tested: 2-pin, 2.5mm balanced. 

The Fedai 16 core cable comes simply packaged in a small envelope.

The cable is silver plated OFC (Oxygen Free Copper) but the purity is not specified. The sheath is black plastic and the closely-braided cable is very slim for a 16 core and therefore light and supple. It has a straight plug with a carbon fibre patterning and a similar design on the metal Y-split and there is a black spherical chin slider. The 2-pin plugs are plain black metal with channel identification in a plain white font. The clear plastic ear guides are fairly tightly curved but are comfortable. 

The cable was tested with a variety of IEMs in the $20 to $50 price range and although this meant that the cable in some cases was more expensive than the earphones, the improvement in sound justified this approach. Copper cables are considered to produce a warmer tonality whereas silver-plated or pure silver cables tend to  increase the brightness. 

The first IEM I tested was the new Geek Wold GK10. It has a well-balanced sound but I found that the treble region was a little subdued using the stock cable (which is of good quality). The Fedai cable managed to bring out a bit more sparkle and life into the high  Piezo drivers do need a lot of power and I used a Hifi Walker H2 DAP as the source. The change of cable also produced a bit more impact and improved the soundstage.

The CCA CSN also benefited from the change of cable. The CSN is a very good performer at its price and has a more mature tuning than many of its competitors. Its stock cable is fairly basic and typical of CCA/KZ designs. Using the Fedai cable improved the transient response and attack and brought an extra feeling of space and excitement to proceedings compared to the stock cable. It revealed the true potential of the CSN and was probably the most successful of the three tested here. 

The HZ Sound Heart Mirror is another remarkable IEM with a performance well above that expected for the price. It has a neutral/bright profile with copious detail and transparency. The stock cable is of high quality. In this instance, the change to the Fedai cable was not so successful. The Heart Mirror's already bright tonality was enhanced and became sharper. There was a minor improvement in the tightness of the bass, and a slight expansion of the staging but there was a touch of extra brightness in the treble which unbalanced the overall profile. 

The Fedai cable brought improvements in earphones which benefited from an increase in treble resolution and also helped to improve separation and detail, and for these it can be thoroughly recommended. However, I would not recommend the Fedai cable if you have a bright IEM, as the balance will be affected as described above.


----------



## Strifeff7 (Aug 13, 2021)

ah,
I love the look of an all black cable,
I think it's better with a black earhook,


----------



## PhonoPhi

Have to report on KBear Thorough cable - the first cable that stopped working in my ears.



Multiple problems:
1) Got stiff near connectors (plasticizers gone from PVC).
2) Corrosion - grey parts became green, similar to what was reported here by @RikudouGoku with golden wires - these alloys are more susceptible than pure copper
3) Corrosion took place in one of the connectors and cut the circuit.
While I partially restored the connection by opening the plug - the resistance is high and not reliable, so it is definitely not worth to use any more...

I did use this cable actively only for two month, plus/minus few days, with my first ASX, before I got a second one - hard Canadian winter, body fluids, but still felt to be disposable then 

On a more general note - those grey wires are used in several other cables, and new graphene ones look quite similar. I would not be sure how graphene improves sound, but given its layered structures, it may not protect copper well from corrosion, so hopefully they are plated or properly coated with polymers, not like grey wires in KBear Thorough.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> On a more general note - those grey wires are used in several other cables, and new graphene ones look quite similar. I would not be sure how graphene improves sound, but given its layered structures, it may not protect copper well from corrosion, so hopefully they are plated or properly coated with polymers, not like grey wires in KBear Thorough.


Guess we find out with time.


----------



## 14christ

PhonoPhi said:


> Have to report on KBear Thorough cable - the first cable that stopped working in my ears.
> 
> Multiple problems:
> 1) Got stiff near connectors (plasticizers gone from PVC).
> ...


Very good information here. Thank you.


----------



## 430633

Anyone tried any of the following? They look quite nice

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400....store_pc_groupList.8148356.53.50ae5545A3QhUu
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400....store_pc_groupList.8148356.47.43c67bacHzDQMr
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.11.6b777bacHozdDl
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.25.50ae5545PkROj8


----------



## eloelo

PhoenixSong said:


> Anyone tried any of the following? They look quite nice
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400....store_pc_groupList.8148356.53.50ae5545A3QhUu
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400....store_pc_groupList.8148356.47.43c67bacHzDQMr
> ...


I've been eyeing the wooden one forever lol. Looks pretty and thin.


----------



## nymz

PhoenixSong said:


> Anyone tried any of the following? They look quite nice
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400....store_pc_groupList.8148356.53.50ae5545A3QhUu
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400....store_pc_groupList.8148356.47.43c67bacHzDQMr
> ...



Nope, but added the wood ones to the cart. thanks, i guess


----------



## 430633

nymz said:


> Nope, but added the wood ones to the cart. thanks, i guess


Lol that was quick!


----------



## 430633 (Aug 13, 2021)

I think the accessories on them are customisable (I _think_ it is if you message the seller, based on the pics of accessory options laid out in the second link), so make sure to prioritise the cable you like most


----------



## nymz

PhoenixSong said:


> Lol that was quick!


I have a problem with cables.... wait some minutes and u'll understand...



> I think the accessories on them are customisable (I _think_ it is if you message the seller, based on the pics of accessory options laid out), so make sure to prioritise the cable you like most



That's even nicer


----------



## nymz (Aug 13, 2021)

My package from Xinhs just arrived. Warning, photo spamm below.


Custom 4.4mm 8 core to match my TSMR Land. This one is made of pure 8N copper + gold plated copper + golden acessories to match the theme.
















Custom 4.4mm female to 3.5mm male (single ended) adaptor to match the cable.








Custom 4.4mm 4 core hibrid made of pure silver + pure copper. Stripped down to be the lighest possible and used with Earbuds.















And yes. I have a problem. Thanks for coming to my Ted talk :')


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhoenixSong said:


> Anyone tried any of the following? They look quite nice
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400....store_pc_groupList.8148356.53.50ae5545A3QhUu
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400....store_pc_groupList.8148356.47.43c67bacHzDQMr
> ...


Looks like they are selling CEMA products.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/5003206

The first copper cable is this one:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000413868760.html


I would just buy it from CEMA and they also offer a 10% discount for people from head-fi (just mention that you are from head-fi and want the discount).







Looking deeper, it is confirmed that they arent the same company with 2 different stores. (a lot of stores out there are actually the same.)


----------



## eloelo

nymz said:


> My package from Xinhs just arrived. Warning, photo spamm below.
> 
> 
> Custom 4.4mm 8 core to match my TSMR Land. This one is made of pure 8N copper + gold plated copper + golden acessories to match the theme.
> ...


wow the top one is a well thought out custom! How much does it cost 0.o. I don't think I see the parts on the other XinHS cables, so it's nice to see that they can go to this extent!


----------



## 430633

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks like they are selling CEMA products.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/5003206
> 
> ...


You're right! I was thinking the logo on accessories 8 and 9 for the Y split in the second link (this one https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400....store_pc_groupList.8148356.47.43c67bacHzDQMr) looked rather familiar


----------



## eloelo

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks like they are selling CEMA products.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/5003206
> 
> ...


huh...what a coincidence. Both shops have blessed me with ill-fitting qdc connectors lolol

Shop5496037 does have stuff not seen on CEMA though


----------



## nymz

eloelo said:


> wow the top one is a well thought out custom! How much does it cost 0.o. I don't think I see the parts on the other XinHS cables, so it's nice to see that they can go to this extent!



These 2 if im not mistaken:
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtMtjzv
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNqdimR
Gold plugs

Costed me around 80 bucks I think (paid less because I had credit on a malfunctioning cable)


----------



## RikudouGoku

eloelo said:


> huh...what a coincidence. Both shops have blessed me with ill-fitting qdc connectors lolol
> 
> Shop5496037 does have stuff not seen on CEMA though


They do have some other stuff. But CEMA might be the OEM and the other shop is just buying from them. Or they are both buying from another unknown OEM, cuz it aint XINHS.

More likely that CEMA is the OEM though, since they have been on aliexpress since 2014, while the other one is from 2017.


----------



## 14christ

RikudouGoku said:


> They do have some other stuff. But CEMA might be the OEM and the other shop is just buying from them. Or they are both buying from another unknown OEM, cuz it aint XINHS.
> 
> More likely that CEMA is the OEM though, since they have been on aliexpress since 2014, while the other one is from 2017.


XINHS is an OEM for many if the brands on AE. It's out of his factory that most of the cables are made. 👍


----------



## RikudouGoku

14christ said:


> XINHS is an OEM for many if the brands on AE. It's out of his factory that most of the cables are made. 👍


Yes, but the cables CEMA sells arent on his store at all. (CEMA got a ton of "frozen" cables.)


----------



## 14christ

RikudouGoku said:


> Yes, but the cables CEMA sells arent on his store at all. (CEMA got a ton of "frozen" cables.)


Possibly CEMA is another OEM cause I don't think XINHS supplies CEMA.


----------



## RikudouGoku

14christ said:


> Possibly CEMA is another OEM cause I don't think XINHS supplies CEMA.


That is what I said. Either CEMA is an OEM OR they (and the other shop as well) are buying their cables from an unknown OEM.


----------



## 14christ

RikudouGoku said:


> That is what I said. Either CEMA is an OEM OR they (and the other shop as well) are buying their cables from an unknown OEM.


I wonder who these frozen cables are from or if it's simply the same or similar cable with new "terminology"


----------



## RikudouGoku

14christ said:


> I wonder who these frozen cables are from or if it's simply the same or similar cable with new "terminology"


Those frozen cables do look different from the other cables.




(Hakuzens cable 175 & cable A5 in my list)


----------



## 14christ

RikudouGoku said:


> Those frozen cables do look different from the other cables.
> 
> 
> (Hakuzens cable 175 & cable A5 in my list)


The jacket definitely looks thicker.


----------



## 430633

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2214785318326282
I just had the privilege of accessing this article courtesy of my university's connections 

So cryogenic treatment has very real effects, but not all treatment is equal and the effects vary accordingly. It is important to note the sequence of processes, cryogenic temperature, soaking duration, cooling and heating rate and final tempering. They even listed the optimal (not under or overdone) requirements for each of these. In conclusion, the treatment process is a real pain in order to achieve the best effects, so it's highly unlikely that the cost of decent cryogenic cables is going to be low. High temperature (relatively at -110 degrees Celsius) treatment lasting a mere few minutes with risky cooling/heating speeds and no tempering also qualifies as CT after all


----------



## 430633

14christ said:


> I wonder who these frozen cables are from or if it's simply the same or similar cable with new "terminology"


Yeah it is really important to get verification


----------



## 14christ

PhoenixSong said:


> Yeah it is really important to get verification


That's what I was fearing. Simply terminology and not real technology. Thanks @PhoenixSong


----------



## 430633 (Aug 13, 2021)

14christ said:


> That's what I was fearing. Simply terminology and not real technology. Thanks @PhoenixSong


The technology is real, but it is important to get proof of it (and how properly- or otherwise- it's been rendered)


----------



## 14christ

PhoenixSong said:


> The technology is real, but it is important to get proof of it (and how properly- or otherwise- it's been rendered)


Correct but what you said is true about the cost of the process. I read as far as I could on the scientific paper until it got too technical and there is a lot involved in the process of cryogenic treatment of metals. To be done correctly would cost tens of thousands of dollars just in the equipment to carry out cryogenic treatment I would imagine.


----------



## 430633

14christ said:


> Correct but what you said is true about the cost of the process. I read as far as I could on the scientific paper until it got too technical and there is a lot involved in the process of cryogenic treatment of metals. To be done correctly would cost tens of thousands of dollars just in the equipment to carry out cryogenic treatment I would imagine.


Yeah it's not just the equipment and land/factory space, but stringent enforcement and monitoring of conditions as well as a whole lot of extra time needed (no way around this; the metal loses quality if its temperature is changed too quickly + colder deep cryo treatment means greater temperature differences). It is easy to believe the high quality stuff would go to the most critical and sensitive components potentially involving life or death (they mentioned helicopter parts), or parts that would help them earn back the cost in the long run (they mentioned machine parts and premium tool bits). Audio cables would be pretty low on the priority list  Hence I suspect that most cryo cables on the market *are haphazard work; would be interesting to see their certification


----------



## Q Mass

Do they even claim cryo'?
All it says is "frozen", just sticking the cable in a domestic freezer would meet that description 🤔


----------



## 14christ

Q Mass said:


> Do they even claim cryo'?
> All it says is "frozen", just sticking the cable in a domestic freezer would meet that description 🤔


😂 I guess technically your right.


----------



## 14christ

Ok I just checked and they do state -196 temps.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Q Mass said:


> Do they even claim cryo'?
> All it says is "frozen", just sticking the cable in a domestic freezer would meet that description 🤔


They do claim 



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001398172252.html


----------



## 14christ

So I guess the next question would be do they require certification to use this process and if they do would they possess those certifications?


----------



## 430633

14christ said:


> Ok I just checked and they do state -196 temps.


-196 Celsius would be good. Now just to get hold of the applicable certification and ascertain the freezing duration and heating/cooling rates  *(Oops you beat me to it lol!)


----------



## 14christ

Yeah the cooling time is 24 hours if I'm not mistaken per the scientific document correct?


----------



## 430633

14christ said:


> Yeah the cooling time is 24 hours if I'm not mistaken per the scientific document correct?


Indeed. I wonder why they did not publish the relevant certification on the pages of their relevant cables, or at least disclose more details about the cable's manufacturer or origins at least; to me it doesn't make sense. You would think after all that painstaking process and extra costs involved, the least they could do would be to prove their product's worth or legitimacy to those who have already been informed about the real effects of CT- not to mention those who think of it as snake oil or are sitting on the fence about its diminishing returns lol


----------



## 14christ

PhoenixSong said:


> Indeed. I wonder why they did not publish the relevant certification on the pages of their relevant cables, or at least disclose more details about the cable's manufacturer or origins at least; to me it doesn't make sense. You would think after all that painstaking process and extra costs involved, the least they could do would be to prove their product's worth or legitimacy to those who have already been informed about the real effects of CT- not to mention those who think of it as snake oil or are sitting on the fence about its diminishing returns lol


I agree. If I were to go through all of that I would be screaming from the roof tops and bragging to everyone!! 😂😂


----------



## 14christ

Did a little more digging and I think I found the culprit that tells me the most. I also reached out to the company and asked them if they possessed any certifications. But after see what I have attached I'm starting to think it's a bogus statement on their part.

They claim to use Cryopreservation Technology. After googling Cryopreservation it states this:

Cryopreservation refers to *the storage of a living organism at ultra-low-temperature such that it can be revived and restored to the same living state as before it was stored*. ... For years cryopreservation in liquid nitrogen at -196°C has been the standard for long term preservation.

🤭


----------



## dialogue

hallo friends...

i'm in project to my self, to hunting budget cable under 25 usd. with 2 differents Sound Signature. 
SPC and Pure Copper. 
all connector are : 2pin 2,78mm. 
i dont used cable other than this connector like mmcx, etc. i only use 2pin 0,78 mm. if in the shop only sell other than 2pin 0,78mm, i will still buy it if it great, and i can re-connector to my DIY cable Builder in my town. 

ok my question is :   

help me to choose, best SPC cable under 25 usd. i only had 4 option from my seller in my country : 
1. Cable SPC Tri Through, 
2. Cable SPC  KZ upgrade 784, (re-connector 2pin 0,78mm to my DIY Cable Builder)
3. Cable SPC TRN T6, 
4. Cable SPC Tripowin  Zonie, 

and for Pure Copper, any  best reccomend  best Pure Copper cable under 25 usd ?

other than faaeal

Thank You So much...


----------



## 430633

14christ said:


> Did a little more digging and I think I found the culprit that tells me the most. I also reached out to the company and asked them if they possessed any certifications. But after see what I have attached I'm starting to think it's a bogus statement on their part.
> 
> They claim to use Cryopreservation Technology. After googling Cryopreservation it states this:
> 
> ...


I asked them too, for this cable at least (their lower midrange) there is no certification https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001398172252.html


----------



## 14christ

PhoenixSong said:


> I asked them too, for this cable at least (their lower midrange) there is no certification https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001398172252.html


Someone responded to me and said "All have low temperature certification"

Whatever that's supposed to mean 🙄


----------



## 430633

14christ said:


> Someone responded to me and said "All have low temperature certification"
> 
> Whatever that's supposed to mean 🙄


Uh oh


----------



## 430633

Let's hope it's just the language barrier


----------



## 14christ

PhoenixSong said:


> Let's hope it's just the language barrier


Possibly.


----------



## 430633

dialogue said:


> hallo friends...
> 
> i'm in project to my self, to hunting budget cable under 25 usd. with 2 differents Sound Signature.
> SPC and Pure Copper.
> ...


I'm still trying out copper cables myself, and my Faaeal cable is stuck in shipping with no updates for weeks  For SPC cables though the TRI SPC is great in both measurements and based on what I hear (it's my favourite pairing with my slightly tweaked Moondrop Aria so far). For build quality I'd probably give it an 8/10 mainly because the twist-density of the left and right side after the Y-Split is not even, especially in the section within the memory shrink wrap; it's perfectly functional otherwise. There are usually a few sales every year for this cable.

Personally I would avoid TRN cables due to mediocre sound compared with the competition (I have 2 of their cables) and skipped soldering, along with bad QC (I have their IEMs too)


----------



## Apex Eight

I really like my 4-core twisted Xinhs OCC copper cable but I no longer have a 2-pin IEM to use it with. The cable is thick but soft and is made with really good copper. Lmk if anyone is interested.


----------



## Strifeff7 (Aug 14, 2021)

dialogue said:


> hallo friends...
> 
> i'm in project to my self, to hunting budget cable under 25 usd. with 2 differents Sound Signature.
> SPC and Pure Copper.
> ...


Tri Through, 👍

KBear Rhyme,


----------



## 14christ

Just got a notification 14 days later that my package just left China and is on its way to customs. I don't think I'll ever order from AE again. It will be a month before I receive it. That's ridiculous if you ask me. 🤨


----------



## Apex Eight

Anyone know if Xinhs can do recessed 2-pin? Just messaged but want to see if anyone here knows.


----------



## nymz

14christ said:


> Just got a notification 14 days later that my package just left China and is on its way to customs. I don't think I'll ever order from AE again. It will be a month before I receive it. That's ridiculous if you ask me. 🤨


It skips costums,don't worry.
About the delays, thats a shop problem, not Ali's. Xinhs takes 7 days to my door.

Edit: nevermind, you're on the US. Good luck 😂


----------



## 14christ

nymz said:


> It skips costums,don't worry.
> About the delays, thats a shop problem, not Ali's. Xinhs takes 7 days to my door.
> 
> Edit: nevermind, you're on the US. Good luck 😂


Exactly. I guess I'll stick with Amazon, Headphones.com, Musictek, etc.


----------



## nymz

14christ said:


> Exactly. I guess I'll stick with Amazon, Headphones.com, Musictek, etc.



For US folks, no doubt. Specially with better prices and no VAT.

Ali is good for stuff you dont need right now, like cables etc. You grab and forget. They arrive when they arrive. Not to grab iems or amps etc


----------



## saldsald

etlouis said:


> It depends on the synergy. Cost doesn't equate to performance (above a certain price). Cables and tips make up to 20% though I think the bulk of the effect still lies with DAP, IEM and the quality of the music record.


Totally agree with you here. I personally prefer cables that cost above $30. 

To 'fix' the bass you can try gold-plated copper or gold-plated copper+SPC mix.


----------



## saldsald

PhoenixSong said:


> Anyone tried any of the following? They look quite nice
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400....store_pc_groupList.8148356.53.50ae5545A3QhUu
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400....store_pc_groupList.8148356.47.43c67bacHzDQMr
> ...


Have some doubts in the description of cable construction/material.

I have seen the first one somewhere else I think it is copper foil which I have been interested in.
Third one looks like the copper alloy from XINHS and Yin-yoo.
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mslgTxl
Fourth is obviously Nicehck/XINHS' Whitecrane I think quite a few people here have that one.


----------



## 14christ

saldsald said:


> Have some doubts in the description of cable construction/material.
> 
> I have seen the first one somewhere else I think it is copper foil which I have been interested in.
> Third one looks like the copper alloy from XINHS and Yin-yoo.
> ...


The white crane seems to be a nice cable. I was looking at it just the other day. I would like to hear someone that actually owns it on the actual usability of it since it looks so thick. Obviously this wouldn't be a walk around town cable. I'm wondering how comfortable it is around the ears as I'm very sensitive around the ears. If it's too heavy I will not be able to wear it for long.


----------



## eloelo

14christ said:


> The white crane seems to be a nice cable. I was looking at it just the other day. I would like to hear someone that actually owns it on the actual usability of it since it looks so thick. Obviously this wouldn't be a walk around town cable. I'm wondering how comfortable it is around the ears as I'm very sensitive around the ears. If it's too heavy I will not be able to wear it for long.


Based on its similar size to my kbear inspiration-c, I would say it is likely too heavy for me. Inspiration-c is a heavy rope that you will feel everytime it swings. However, whitecranes hardware, esp the splitter, doesn't seem as heavy as the inspiration-c.


----------



## 14christ

eloelo said:


> Based on its similar size to my kbear inspiration-c, I would say it is likely too heavy for me. Inspiration-c is a heavy rope that you will feel everytime it swings. However, whitecranes hardware, esp the splitter, doesn't seem as heavy as the inspiration-c.


Yes. Don't know if your familiar with the Kbear 24 core but that it my absolutely favorite cable due to how soft and pliable it is, especially around the ears. I would really like to find a thicker cable with the same characteristics.


----------



## saldsald

14christ said:


> The white crane seems to be a nice cable. I was looking at it just the other day. I would like to hear someone that actually owns it on the actual usability of it since it looks so thick. Obviously this wouldn't be a walk around town cable. I'm wondering how comfortable it is around the ears as I'm very sensitive around the ears. If it's too heavy I will not be able to wear it for long.


I have it and it looks heavier than it weights so I have no problem at all with it. There are only two cables I find uncomfortable to use. One is the NicehCK C4-3 which is so stiff so heavy and has that stethoscope effect. The other one is the XINHS 12-core copper which is actually fine even around the ears but it is not soft enough to care around.


----------



## 14christ

saldsald said:


> I have it and it looks heavier than it weights so I have no problem at all with it. There are only two cables I find uncomfortable to use. One is the NicehCK C4-3 which is so stiff so heavy and has that stethoscope effect. The other one is the XINHS 12-core copper which is actually fine even around the ears but it is not soft enough to care around.


That's good to know. Do you know of any cables from XINHS or nicehck that do not have the plastic wrap around the ear hook? The 24core doesn't have the wrap and it very much agrees with me. I'm thinking maybe that's the real culprit.


----------



## saldsald

14christ said:


> That's good to know. Do you know of any cables from XINHS or nicehck that do not have the plastic wrap around the ear hook? The 24core doesn't have the wrap and it very much agrees with me. I'm thinking maybe that's the real culprit.


You can always ask XINHS to customize for you with or without the heat shrink wrapping.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Looks like there is a DIY solution if you want a modular cable.

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/ddhifi-bm4p

Pretty expensive though...and DIY only...


----------



## nymz

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks like there is a DIY solution if you want a modular cable.
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/ddhifi-bm4p
> 
> Pretty expensive though...and DIY only...



Yeah, and there's solutions on Aliexpress as well. When I asked Xinhs if he could source them out and I'd pay for it, he said no


----------



## MelodyMood

I see one funny thing here. The name of this thread is "Low end. Cheap. Generic. Otherwise bang for buck cable thread!" But most of the cables discussed and suggested are in the range of $50-60 to $100+ to even $200 also. I guess most of the users here are Millionaire so $50-100 is nothing for them. 

Well, I am not that rich so looking for a cable within the range of up to $10-12 only.


----------



## Giants

FYI - The cables from Campfire Audio used to be (and may still be) manufactured by the same folks that make these Chi-fi cables, so don't be afraid of "quality." Most accessories from your favorite American and non-Chinese audio brands are made in the same factories as Chi-fi companies.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Giants said:


> FYI - The cables from Campfire Audio used to be (and may still be) manufactured by the same folks that make these Chi-fi cables, so don't be afraid of "quality." Most accessories from your favorite American and non-Chinese audio brands are made in the same factories as Chi-fi companies.


This isn't only with cables though. A lot of non-chifi brands are made in China.


----------



## Giants

Yeah of course but one funny thing is that supposedly almost all of the Chi-fi iems and non-chifi iem accessories are all made in the same factory


----------



## Strifeff7 (Aug 18, 2021)

MelodyMood said:


> I see one funny thing here. The name of this thread is "Low end. Cheap. Generic. Otherwise bang for buck cable thread!" But most of the cables discussed and suggested are in the range of $50-60 to $100+ to even $200 also. I guess most of the users here are Millionaire so $50-100 is nothing for them.
> 
> Well, I am not that rich so looking for a cable within the range of up to $10-12 only.


Low end cheap doesn't always mean a low prices under $10 or something,
but it's about the value,

Most of the $30 cables discussed here is because the quality is comparable to a $300 cable,
so that is only 1/10th of the price,
that is why it's interesting to talk about it here,


----------



## Ufanco

My question is there any value in cable makers including the frequency response of a cable? I noticed some are adding this info in there marketing. Since this is the first time I seen this included in a cable description it makes me wonder is it at all useful?


----------



## 14christ (Aug 18, 2021)

Ufanco said:


> My question is there any value in cable makers including the frequency response of a cable? I noticed some are adding this info in there marketing. Since this is the first time I seen this included in a cable description it makes me wonder is it at all useful?


I personally have never heard of being able to measure frequency response of a cable. However I have personally measured the resistance of a cable. The resistance imho is one of the main reasons including other factors like material used etc..why a cable tends to sound different one from another. But again that's my opinion.


----------



## 430633

Ufanco said:


> My question is there any value in cable makers including the frequency response of a cable? I noticed some are adding this info in there marketing. Since this is the first time I seen this included in a cable description it makes me wonder is it at all useful?


From most measurements the FR doesn't change much. Under circumstances that it changes, it usually involves very specific impedance-sensitive IEMs and sources with higher output impedance. Generalising results taken from these extreme cases to apply for all others would be unfair, and not accounting for these outliers might paint a misleading picture on how your own set up may perform. My own take is that I do hear differences between cables on some gear more easily than others, but currently do not have enough data to confidently attribute it to any particular area yet. There could also be measurable differences apart from resistance or FR that have not been discovered. I think it can be agreed upon that attaching generic "frequency response" of cables without any basis or enough solid reference points would be as good as useless, and no manufacturer would go out of their way to obtain an accurate measuring system and the listener's playback system and custom generate graphs of how the listener's specific headphones/IEMs measure against other reference cables through this chain upon their request


----------



## Ufanco (Aug 18, 2021)

PhoenixSong said:


> From most measurements the FR doesn't change much. Under circumstances that it changes, it usually involves very specific impedance-sensitive IEMs and sources with higher output impedance. Generalising results taken from these extreme cases to apply for all others would be unfair, and not accounting for these outliers might paint a misleading picture on how your own set up may perform. My own take is that I do hear differences between cables on some gear more easily than others, but currently do not have enough data to confidently attribute it to any particular area yet. There could also be measurable differences apart from resistance or FR that have not been discovered. I think it can be agreed upon that attaching generic "frequency response" of cables without any basis or enough solid reference points would be as good as useless, and no manufacturer would go out of their way to obtain an accurate measuring system and the listener's playback system and custom generate graphs of how the listener's specific headphones/IEMs measure against other reference cables through this chain upon their request


Makes sense just haven’t seen it before. Look at these two links very different looking chart. Seemed fishy so was curious about it. Links is for info differently not low cost.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002316765785.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.403526b2RmdXOq&algo_pvid=4a9643e5-0502-4921-b427-913c1f3326aa&algo_exp_id=4a9643e5-0502-4921-b427-913c1f3326aa-14&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000020052430402"}

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002723816986.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.5dfd26b2HPCX4V&algo_pvid=21eedce1-620f-4786-83a7-b69a636408ea&algo_exp_id=21eedce1-620f-4786-83a7-b69a636408ea-29&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000021868435902"}


----------



## 14christ

Ufanco said:


> Makes sense just haven’t seen it before. Look at these two links very different looking chart. Seemed fishy so was curious about it. Links is for info differently not low cost.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002316765785.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.403526b2RmdXOq&algo_pvid=4a9643e5-0502-4921-b427-913c1f3326aa&algo_exp_id=4a9643e5-0502-4921-b427-913c1f3326aa-14&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000020052430402"}
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002723816986.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.5dfd26b2HPCX4V&algo_pvid=21eedce1-620f-4786-83a7-b69a636408ea&algo_exp_id=21eedce1-620f-4786-83a7-b69a636408ea-29&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000021868435902"}


I personally think that's just marketing. Sam thing with the "frozen" technology some claim. Take it with a grain of salt is my recommendation.


----------



## Strifeff7

@Ufanco 

There is only 2 types of cable,
bad and good cable,
the difference is really audible,

but if you compare between 2 good cable,
nope, it's the same,

the frequency chart from the manufacturer indicate that they really care with QC and put it in a "good" cable category,


----------



## 430633

Strifeff7 said:


> @Ufanco
> 
> There is only 2 types of cable,
> bad and good cable,
> ...


The first part is totally up for debate, but that last line...  

Bear in mind it's the same company that has a horrified customer taking pictures of how they drove a Y-pin screw straight through the cable strands themselves. Do they really care with QC then, as "indicated" by a sloppy questionable FR chart with no stated origins and measure? Is this what a good cable should be? It still conducts the signal so... Since it's not a bad, silent cable, it's definitely a good one by your definition right?


----------



## Strifeff7 (Aug 18, 2021)

PhoenixSong said:


> The first part is totally up for debate, but that last line...
> 
> Bear in mind it's the same company that has a horrified customer taking pictures of how they drove a Y-pin screw straight through the cable strands themselves. Do they really care with QC then, as "indicated" by a sloppy questionable FR chart with no stated origins and measure? Is this what a good cable should be? It still conducts the signal so... Since it's not a bad, silent cable, it's definitely a good one by your definition right?


yes, correct,


----------



## 430633

Strifeff7 said:


> yes, correct,


Interesting! You're neither objectivist nor subjectivist, and neither realist nor perfectionist. Maybe a simplist? Many in this forum could learn from you there


----------



## Ufanco

Sorry didn’t mean to cause a debate on the merits of a cable audio differences.  
I just thought it was a odd that a company was using a chart like this in sales. Basically I was curious if there mighta been something in the info other than Snake oil. Somehow/someway there saying  btw these cables they can measure a difference in the frequency response.  Since first time I seen this figured I’ll ask for some thoughts from more experience members.

I just received my second cable A25 and matching c to c usb otg cable. Was a misunderstanding on size of the cable and instead of 80 to 90 mm it‘s 80 to 90 cm. Oh well it is what it is. Currently comparing it to this cable
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843346773.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.fcab4c4dcr5ehb

the sound differences btw these two is much smaller than it was comparing stock to either of these, so not sure yet on my preference. A25 is linked below.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002994387021.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.fcab4c4dcr5ehb


----------



## Barndoor

Option for those that want to do a bit of DIY:
DD ddHiFi BM4P DIY Headphone Cable Replacement Adapter Package with 3 Plugs
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003132823990.html


----------



## Godria (Jan 22, 2022)

Lol
It took me like 3-4 hours to finish reading mostly all the thread.

Should I buy the graphene 8-cores from XINHS HIFI Audio Store Store or the  8 Cores pure silver and single crystal copper mixed?
https://www.aliexpress.com/i/1005002350509830.html










These are my daily driver IEMs:
Ikko Oh10
Kinera nanna 2.0 Pro
Shuoer EJ07M
TIN HiFi P1


**

Thanks


----------



## Strifeff7

Godria said:


> Lol
> It took me like 3-4 hours to finish reading mostly all the thread.
> 
> Should I buy the graphene 8-cores from XINHS HIFI Audio Store Store or the  8 Cores pure silver and single crystal copper mixed?
> ...


My recommendation is the 4 core silver,
the one that cost about $50,

and remember to always buy a balanced cable,
then use an adapter later on,


----------



## Godria

Strifeff7 said:


> My recommendation is the 4 core silver,
> the one that cost about $50,
> 
> and remember to always buy a balanced cable,
> then use an adapter later on,


Thanks for your recommendation 

Yeah I do use only 2.5/4.4 balanced cables 
Could you send me the link please for 4 core silver?


----------



## Strifeff7 (Aug 19, 2021)

Godria said:


> Thanks for your recommendation
> 
> Yeah I do use only 2.5/4.4 balanced cables
> Could you send me the link please for 4 core silver?



Be aware that the seller puts several different listing for the same product,
with different price,
just pick the cheapest one, it's the same,





https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002016476588.html


----------



## Godria

Strifeff7 said:


> Be aware that the seller puts several different listing for the same product,
> with different price,
> just pick the cheapest one, it's the same,
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your help ❤️


----------



## 14christ

Strifeff7 said:


> Be aware that the seller puts several different listing for the same product,
> with different price,
> just pick the cheapest one, it's the same,
> 
> ...


Yeah thank you for putting in the work to share that with the community. 👍 Very cool of you to do that.


----------



## 430633

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000409266368.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.47092e0eYeVaZW
Anyone tried this?


----------



## 14christ

PhoenixSong said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000409266368.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.47092e0eYeVaZW
> Anyone tried this?


Wow look at the twist on the earhooks. Looks like the effect audio cables. $27!!! I gotta try it even though it's gonna take 9 years to get to me. 😂


----------



## 430633

14christ said:


> Wow look at the twist on the earhooks. Looks like the effect audio cables. $27!!! I gotta try it even though it's gonna take 9 years to get to me. 😂


Ikr, AE shipping can be a nightmare. The last update for my Faaeal cable is exactly a month ago on the 20th of July


----------



## 14christ

PhoenixSong said:


> Ikr, AE shipping can be a nightmare. The last update for my Faaeal cable is exactly a month ago on the 20th of July


I'm thinking what I'm gonna have to do is pay for express shipping from now on. The price of the cable comes out to about the same price I would pay on Amazon so I guess it's what and what...😏 Of course it would have to be a cable I really like and I've got my eyes on this one and the silver one just like it.


----------



## MelodyMood

Strifeff7 said:


> Low end cheap doesn't always mean a low prices under $10 or something,
> but it's about the value,
> 
> Most of the $30 cables discussed here is because the quality is comparable to a $300 cable,
> ...


It is not bad idea to compare them with $300 Cables, but recommending $300 cable, which can only be bought by Ultra Rich people is not good idea. I am not saying that only $10 or below cable should be mentioned and recommended, but when we say Cheap and bang for Bucks, then there should be some limit. With this view, I can find and recommend some $10000 Cable which is really really good, Best Quality in all cables available in the world and so on. How many would buy that?


----------



## Tomm11

PhoenixSong said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000409266368.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.47092e0eYeVaZW
> Anyone tried this?


Last post on the page ...  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...se-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/page-316


----------



## 14christ

Wes S said:


> Just a follow up, about this cable.  I have not found a better all copper cable, regardless of price.  This cable lays straight and stays limp, and is just a joy to use.  I highly recommend this cable if you are looking for a good copper cable, that will give you all the benefits of pure copper, with zero negatives.  This cable has a well balanced sound and I have it paired up with my Lyra II and love what I am hearing.  This cable is the definition of a perfect copper cable.


Would you please provide a link? I like the twist ratio in the earhooks.


----------



## Tomm11

Link ...  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000409266368.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000023.13.4cb5297cUwwvgC


----------



## eloelo

Any thoughts on this new nicehck cable? XinHS confirmed they have the oem of this
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003106970130.html


----------



## 430633

eloelo said:


> Any thoughts on this new nicehck cable? XinHS confirmed they have the oem of this
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003106970130.html


I was interested in these as well (NiceHCK's Taiwan line of cables), but there just wasn't enough information about the interior. I even messaged them to ask but either due to language barrier or some other wizardry it was impossible to get more information than what is already provided


----------



## 14christ

PhoenixSong said:


> I was interested in these as well (NiceHCK's Taiwan line of cables), but there just wasn't enough information about the interior. I even messaged them to ask but either due to language barrier or some other wizardry it was impossible to get more information than what is already provided


I find that fairly often as well and it's prolly not a good sign. I just move on to another company.


----------



## eloelo

PhoenixSong said:


> I was interested in these as well (NiceHCK's Taiwan line of cables), but there just wasn't enough information about the interior. I even messaged them to ask but either due to language barrier or some other wizardry it was impossible to get more information than what is already provided


I see.

XinHS just double checked and updated me they actually do not have the cable. Oh well


----------



## Apex Eight

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtQP5Qr

Anyone know if the earhooks on these types of cables (earhook is actually part of the cable sleeving, it's not its own sleeving) can be heated up and made straight?


----------



## 14christ

Apex Eight said:


> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtQP5Qr
> 
> Anyone know if the earhooks on these types of cables (earhook is actually part of the cable sleeving, it's not its own sleeving) can be heated up and made straight?


You could always just remove the plastic surrounding the earhook


----------



## Tomm11

Apex Eight said:


> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtQP5Qr
> 
> Anyone know if the earhooks on these types of cables (earhook is actually part of the cable sleeving, it's not its own sleeving) can be heated up and made straight?


If you are saying that there is no additional heatshrink, then the wire sleeving itself was most likely heat formed into the earhook shape.  If that's the case, then you should be able to re-heat it and reform it to be straight.   Then again,  it's all of $4.00 wasted if it doesn't work out.  

I have often re-heated the heat shrink type earhooks and reformed them into a shape I liked better.  I tape them down to a countertop in the curve that I want them and apply just enough heat to soften the plastic shrink.  Once they cool off they retain the new shape.  I would think there is a good chance that it would also work on that cable.  But again, it's only $4.00 if it doesnt.


----------



## 14christ (Aug 21, 2021)

Tomm11 said:


> If you are saying that there is no additional heatshrink, then the wire sleeving itself was most likely heat formed into the earhook shape.  If that's the case, then you should be able to re-heat it and reform it to be straight.   Then again,  it's all of $4.00 wasted if it doesn't work out.
> 
> I have often re-heated the heat shrink type earhooks and reformed them into a shape I liked better.  I tape them down to a countertop in the curve that I want them and apply just enough heat to soften the plastic shrink.  Once they cool off they retain the new shape.  I would think there is a good chance that it would also work on that cable.  But again, it's only $4.00 if it doesnt.


I do not like the heatshrink on the earhooks. If it were up to me I would do away with them all together. For instance the Kbear 24 core doesn't have the heatshrink over the earhook cabling. The cabling just falls right over the ear and seems to disappear from behind the ear.

On the heatshrink earhooks I find that I can feel them to some degree because of them being rigid and stiff. So if I move my head one way or the other I feel them touch my ears. Bothersome.


----------



## Tomm11

14christ said:


> I do not like the heatshrink on the earhooks. If it were up to me I would do away with them all together. For instance the Kbear 24 core doesn't have the heatshrink over the earhook cabling. The cabling just falls right over the ear and seems to disappear from behind the ear.
> 
> On the heatshrink earhooks I find that I can feel them to some degree because of them being rigid and stiff. So if I move my head one way or the other I feel them touch my ears. Bothersome.


You can always cut the heat shrink off.  Maybe just leave a little bit near the connector for strain relief.   Personally, I like the heat shrink formed earhooks but sometimes need to re-shape them.  Also, I've cut the heat shrink shorter on a couple of cables because it was ridiculously long.   Just gotta be careful.   Those rippers made for cutting through sewing thread ... I think they're called seam rippers ... they work pretty well with the thin walled heat shrink that they usually use for the earhooks.


----------



## 14christ

I use these and they work like a champ. 👍


----------



## Q Mass

Apex Eight said:


> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtQP5Qr
> 
> Anyone know if the earhooks on these types of cables (earhook is actually part of the cable sleeving, it's not its own sleeving) can be heated up and made straight?


I haven't tried that particular cable, but my method is to boil a kettle (remove your iem's from the cables before proceeding) then simply dip the ear hook portion of the cable into a mug of the freshly boiled water for 5-10 seconds, remove from the water and while they're still soft I bend them to the shape I want (I just do this by hand) and hold them in that position for about 30 seconds to give them a chance to cool and 'set' into my preferred shape.
Works a treat.


Tomm11 said:


> If you are saying that there is no additional heatshrink, then the wire sleeving itself was most likely heat formed into the earhook shape.  If that's the case, then you should be able to re-heat it and reform it to be straight.   Then again,  it's all of $4.00 wasted if it doesn't work out.
> 
> I have often re-heated the heat shrink type earhooks and reformed them into a shape I liked better.  I tape them down to a countertop in the curve that I want them and apply just enough heat to soften the plastic shrink.  Once they cool off they retain the new shape.  I would think there is a good chance that it would also work on that cable.  But again, it's only $4.00 if it doesnt.


I might try my method combined with your tape approach next time to save holding them while they cool 👍


----------



## eloelo (Aug 23, 2021)

a few more...

NiceHCK C24-2 24 Core Silver Plated Copper Alloy $20 on sale. Cable looks stunning and feels good. Makes KBEar expansion look boring. Slightly rubbery texture but a top recommendation for cables without heat shrinks. 0.20 ohm on both sides.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002002015076.html




HAKUGEI Litz silver plated 5NOCC, at around $20-$30 depending on where you buy from, the cheapest hakugei cable i believe. It looks like 2 cores from afar but it's actually a thin 8 core twisted to look like 2 cores. Reminds me of azul cable but softer and thicker. Really flexible and light, comes with angled 2 pin for that ergonomics and looks. 0.26ohm. I would recommend if light af and ergonomic is what you are looking for.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002702039052.html



​NICEHCK LitzOCC 4N Litz OCC around $10-15 that I dug out recently. Isn't bad for the price, but quite bland looking. Almost looks like the 7N copper from XinHS but slightly brighter. 0.29ohms
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001585790927.html


----------



## inevitableso

A cheap Hakugei cable that doesn't feel cheap at all! TACables are a sub-brand of hakugei that'll focus mainly on budget at $19 this one is really good!

US $19.00 | Obsidian Black Litz 5N Occ & Litz Silver Plated 5N Occ 4.4 2.5 0.78 MMCX
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mK8gAq7


----------



## DeweyCH

Any recommendations on a decent MMCX - 2.5mm balanced cable that's long enough for desktop use (6ft-ish)?


----------



## 430633

DeweyCH said:


> Any recommendations on a decent MMCX - 2.5mm balanced cable that's long enough for desktop use (6ft-ish)?


https://lunashops.aliexpress.com/st...me.smartGrouping_6001747678090.10000002333561
https://eachdiy.aliexpress.com/store/1500030?spm=a2g0o.detail.100005.1.143a7b7aFnY7uY


----------



## eloelo (Aug 25, 2021)

I was very interested in having a cable as thin and light as possible while still having good impedance as I cannot stand heavy cables on my ears. Faael and Hakugei copper are pretty light but still I try to go even lighter. I realized I did not have a thin 8 core configuration in my collection as most 8 core chifi cables lean towards thick.
So this cable from Shop5496037 caught my eye. It's just under $50 which I guess it still qualifies as budget XD?  Usually this kind of thin 8 core configuration is only seen on more expensive cables more than $100? (I did find a cheaper option but it was really obscure) This also reminds me of the default QDC VX cable (costing more than $100) which I was impressed by during a demo of VX. Anyway this cable is thin af and almost weightless.  I did get a scare when one channel measured 4ohms and the right side sounded louder than the left, but after using it for a few seconds, the channels magically balanced out. I re-measured again and got 0.16ohms. Maybe some rust or impurities on the connector during the measurement? I think I'll just give the supplier the benefit of doubt and assume I somehow introduced the impurity. Measured 0.16 ohm on all channels, which is awesome for something so thin. The 8 cores are weaved tightly and feels premium.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10000016679895.html




RIP my phone photos never do anything justice. Oh yea you can choose from a variety of cable hardware from the supplier, similar range to cema


----------



## 430633

eloelo said:


> I was very interesting in having a cable as thin and light as possible while still having good impedance as I cannot stand heavy cables on my ears. Faael and Hakugei copper are pretty light but still I try to go even lighter. I realized I did not have a thin 8 core configuration in my collection as most 8 core chifi cables lean towards thick.
> So this cable from Shop5496037 caught my eye. It's just under $50 which I guess it still qualifies as budget XD?  Usually this kind of thin 8 core configuration is only seen on more expensive cables more than $100? (I did find a cheaper option but it was really obscure) This also reminds me of the default QDC VX cable (costing more than $100) which I was impressed by during a demo of VX. Anyway this cable is thin af and almost weightless.  I did get a scare when one channel measured 4ohms and the right side sounded louder than the left, but after using it for a few seconds, the channels magically balanced out. I re-measured again and got 0.16ohms. Maybe some rust or impurities on the connector during the measurement? I think I'll just give the supplier the benefit of doubt and assume I somehow introduced the impurity. Measured 0.16 ohm on all channels, which is awesome for something so thin. The 8 cores are weaved tightly and feels premium.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10000016679895.html
> 
> ...


Ohh yeah I was asking abt this store a short while ago and Rikudou confirmed that it is related to Cema. Some of their cables do look really nice!

On another note, I used to work part-time at a headphone store before and learnt from my regular seniors that connectors sometimes have a thin layer of protection on them when they are brand new. This is why we used to either insert and extract them repeatedly or twist them around (depending on connector type) before testing them for the customer to see if they are faulty


----------



## DeweyCH

PhoenixSong said:


> https://lunashops.aliexpress.com/st...me.smartGrouping_6001747678090.10000002333561
> https://eachdiy.aliexpress.com/store/1500030?spm=a2g0o.detail.100005.1.143a7b7aFnY7uY


"Jefe, would you say I have a plethora of options?"
"Si, El Guapo"

Thanks!


----------



## DeweyCH

General question, is there a best practice for matching cable materials with headphones based on the headphone's impedance? Specifically, would it be beneficial to get a silver cable (which as I understand tends to be more detailed and faster at the expense of warmth) for a high-impedance set of cans (Sextetts - 600 ohm)?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Btw, please vote in this poll, its about which connector type (2.5, 3.5, 4.4mm) you prefer.

https://strawpoll.com/e26bouw17


----------



## 14christ

RikudouGoku said:


> Btw, please vote in this poll, its about which connector type (2.5, 3.5, 4.4mm) you prefer.
> 
> https://strawpoll.com/e26bouw17


Definitely 4.4mm. I think 2.5mm should be completely done away with. Simply remove the 2.5mm output from all devices which will save cost and for the time being include a 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter.


----------



## Godria

14christ said:


> Definitely 4.4mm. I think 2.5mm should be completely done away with. Simply remove the 2.5mm output from all devices which will save cost and for the time being include a 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter.


I agree.. Also the Fuc*ING MMCX connector 😅


----------



## Tomm11 (Aug 25, 2021)

It would be nice to see 2.5mm and 4.4mm on everything.  4.4mm is better but 2.5mm is nice and small and they could get around the snapping 2.5mm plug issue if they built them better.  Anyway, some of us get stuck.  I have 2 players with 2.5mm only and one with both 2.5mm and 4.4mm.   I guess I could go out and buy a bunch of Dunu cables but that would get too expensive.  I try and stay away from buying expensive cables because it's hard to say what I'll end up with in the future.  For now, I am kind of stuck with 2.5mm.  I'm fine with that I guess.  It works and I haven't snapped a plug yet.


----------



## petroconsult

Hi everybody, I want to buy a copper cable for my focal elegia, any recommend


----------



## ss2625

any current recommendations for a 2pin 2.5mm balanced cable?


----------



## povidlo

Finally being honest...


----------



## nymz

povidlo said:


> Finally being honest...



Not gonna lie, that made give a good laugh. Touché!


----------



## myromeo

Just ordered my first aftermarket cable following recommendations in this thread and wanting a silver plated cable to match my 8 core silver plated connecting cable between dap and amp. Not expecting a sound change, just wanted to match!

ordered in 3.5mm QDC for my ZS10 Pro’s. That is correct, right?!

NiceHCK C16-1 16 Cores Silver Plated Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Plug MMCX/2Pin/QDC/NX7 PinFor KZCCA ZSX C12 TFZ V90 BL-03 NX7 Pro/DB3
https://a.aliexpress.com/_ms9NcJd


----------



## Unolord

myromeo said:


> Just ordered my first aftermarket cable following recommendations in this thread and wanting a silver plated cable to match my 8 core silver plated connecting cable between dap and amp. Not expecting a sound change, just wanted to match!
> 
> ordered in 3.5mm QDC for my ZS10 Pro’s. That is correct, right?!
> 
> ...


Yes, QDC is the correct connector for your ZS10.


----------



## ss2625

povidlo said:


> Finally being honest...


Lol i should buy one just for the honesty 😀


----------



## ecerockmars

Yongse Modular Cable MMCX using OE audio plugs  very stiff cable and heavy splitter though


----------



## eridenti

Trying to decide which cable I should get for my BL-03 lol. The frames of my glasses don't completely sit flat on the area behind my ear so the stock cable sometimes gets pushed away when I adjust my glasses, would these thicker cables make that problem worse?

I particularly like the look of the KB Ear Rhyme and NiceHCK 16-5, but they both have ear hooks.


----------



## Tomm11

Anyone know what "copper alloy" is?   Not referring to any specific cable but I've come across 3 or 4 different cables recently claiming to be "copper alloy".   I don't think any of them were dirt cheap either.   Maybe $60 - $100 range.  So, what is "cooper alloy" and what is it's supposed benefit?


----------



## biostik

Looking for MMCX 2.5 balanced cable. Preferred 8 core Litz pure copper. 
Any good recommendations ?


----------



## 14christ

Tomm11 said:


> Anyone know what "copper alloy" is?   Not referring to any specific cable but I've come across 3 or 4 different cables recently claiming to be "copper alloy".   I don't think any of them were dirt cheap either.   Maybe $60 - $100 range.  So, what is "cooper alloy" and what is it's supposed benefit?


I'm pretty sure when they say copper alloy they are talking about either copper/silver or copper/tin. Some type of mixture of metals to enhance conductivity.


----------



## Tomm11

14christ said:


> I'm pretty sure when they say copper alloy they are talking about either copper/silver or copper/tin. Some type of mixture of metals to enhance conductivity.


It could be copper with any number of different metals but I think, with the exception of silver, it would make for poorer conductivity.  I think anyway, seeing how silver and copper are the two most electrically conductive metals.   Thing is, none of these cables list specifically what the alloy is.   I'm wondering if it's just a marketing gimmick where they are using a less conductive, less expensive wire for a bigger profit margin.  Not sure I want to use a cable whose wire is really some type of brass 

I thought maybe I was just behind the times and that there was a fancy audiophile wire type known as "copper alloy".


----------



## Tomm11

I just found one with an explanation.  Claiming a copper and gold alloy ...

https://www.amazon.com/Headphone-HifiHear-improvement-Replacement-Earphones/dp/B07MVSSGY9


----------



## 14christ

Tomm11 said:


> It could be copper with any number of different metals but I think, with the exception of silver, it would make for poorer conductivity.  I think anyway, seeing how silver and copper are the two most electrically conductive metals.   Thing is, none of these cables list specifically what the alloy is.   I'm wondering if it's just a marketing gimmick where they are using a less conductive, less expensive wire for a bigger profit margin.  Not sure I want to use a cable whose wire is really some type of brass
> 
> I thought maybe I was just behind the times and that there was a fancy audiophile wire type known as "copper alloy".


No. I believe it's more marketing than actual proven technology. It's more than likely copper and tin/solder mixture. Personally I stay away from companies that make blanket vague claims.

In my experience the Kbear 24 core has stood the test of time across various iems. It's cheap, extremely durable, soft and falls naturally over ears and neck, good looks, and performs well.


----------



## ss2625

Tomm11 said:


> It could be copper with any number of different metals but I think, with the exception of silver, it would make for poorer conductivity.  I think anyway, seeing how silver and copper are the two most electrically conductive metals.   Thing is, none of these cables list specifically what the alloy is.   I'm wondering if it's just a marketing gimmick where they are using a less conductive, less expensive wire for a bigger profit margin.  Not sure I want to use a cable whose wire is really some type of brass
> 
> I thought maybe I was just behind the times and that there was a fancy audiophile wire type known as "copper alloy".


Yeah it's always good to be a little suspicious when they don't give you info 🧐


----------



## PhonoPhi (Aug 29, 2021)

Tomm11 said:


> It could be copper with any number of different metals but I think, with the exception of silver, it would make for poorer conductivity.  I think anyway, seeing how silver and copper are the two most electrically conductive metals.   Thing is, none of these cables list specifically what the alloy is.   I'm wondering if it's just a marketing gimmick where they are using a less conductive, less expensive wire for a bigger profit margin.  Not sure I want to use a cable whose wire is really some type of brass
> 
> I thought maybe I was just behind the times and that there was a fancy audiophile wire type known as "copper alloy".


Exactly, alloys have worse electrical conductivity than pure metals. So "alloy" is largely to attract attention of audiophiles.

Silver is the best conductor, so gold-plated silver is the best to avoid corrosion/oxidation. Pure silver works quite well in most cases. Silver-plated copper is also perfectly fine.
After all, no any evidence that copper is different from silver in IEM wires have been demonstrated so far,  while different audiophiles tend to hear different things - different ears, different sources


----------



## r31ya

As i mostly play in Low-Fi, I just bought my most expensive cable at $50...
Surely there is cable priced like ten times of it, but still this is my first "expensive" cable so it kinda hurts.
I need it for my Hifiman HE400i (2020) so i could use balanced jack in my BTR5.

Btw its an AudioQuest cable with neutrik/amphenol Jack.  Is it good?
My other option is a generic chinese, 8 braid silver plated cable for $35 and i go with the slightly more expensive one mostly because the "AudioQuest" thing as i owned DFR.
---


----------



## Strifeff7

r31ya said:


> As i mostly play in Low-Fi, I just bought my most expensive cable at $50...
> Surely there is cable priced like ten times of it, but still this is my first "expensive" cable so it kinda hurts.
> I need it for my Hifiman HE400i (2020) so i could use balanced jack in my BTR5.
> 
> ...


Order a custom short cable,
Put the btr5 on the headband,
boom, wireless headphone,


----------



## eridenti

With a mesh-modded Blon BL-03, is it still better to use pure silver cables or mixed? Not sure which I should get between these two.
https://shopee.ph/KBEAR-limpid-4-Co...TFZ-For-ZSX-BLON-BL-03-i.174314413.7960798923
https://shopee.ph/TRI-Through-4-Cor...5-3.5-4.4-Connector-KS2-i.43253829.3457176400

Or maybe even pure copper.
https://shopee.ph/NICEHCK-LitzOCC-4...ASX-ASF-BA8-VX-V90s-MK3-i.43253829.4964845099


----------



## nymz

eridenti said:


> With a mesh-modded Blon BL-03, it's better to use the one that looks better.



Fixed that for you


----------



## eridenti

nymz said:


> Fixed that for you


lol in terms of looks I really like the KBEar Rhyme, but I'm a bit concerned about the oxidization cause the temperature here is usually hot and it'll make contact with sweat often.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Hello, to anyone who's recently got a modular cable from AliExpress, wanted to check how much does one cable cost in general? I don't want anything fancy just a cable with three terminations i.e 3.5/2.5/3.5 balanced. Ideally I don't want to spend more than $50 on it but not sure if I can get one around that price. Heard Fiio was releasing their FD3 Pro cable but no news on that front as well. TIA.


----------



## nymz

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Hello, to anyone who's recently got a modular cable from AliExpress, wanted to check how much does one cable cost in general? I don't want anything fancy just a cable with three terminations i.e 3.5/2.5/3.5 balanced. Ideally I don't want to spend more than $50 on it but not sure if I can get one around that price. Heard Fiio was releasing their FD3 Pro cable but no news on that front as well. TIA.



You won't get anything for that price, since if you go Xinhs, you'll spend 45$ on adaptors alone. 

Mini XLR connections cost around 10bucks. Cable is your preference, but not every cable can do it. If you just want a modular cable, you can also check the new Kinera.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

nymz said:


> You won't get anything for that price, since if you go Xinhs, you'll spend 45$ on adaptors alone.
> 
> Mini XLR connections cost around 10bucks. Cable is your preference, but not every cable can do it. If you just want a modular cable, you can also check the new Kinera.


Ahh, which model of Kinera? And how much do they cost in general? Because for $149 I can get FD3 Pro and a modular cable if Fiio doesn't release the cable separately soon. I am not in much rush but I don't want to spend $200-300 on a cable as I personally don't see much value in it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Ahh, which model of Kinera? And how much do they cost in general? Because for $149 I can get FD3 Pro and a modular cable if Fiio doesn't release the cable separately soon. I am not in much rush but I don't want to spend $200-300 on a cable as I personally don't see much value in it.


The cheapest one is the Leyding, at 70 usd.

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/kinera-iem-upgrade-cables-leyding-dromi-gleipnir


----------



## nymz

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Ahh, which model of Kinera? And how much do they cost in general? Because for $149 I can get FD3 Pro and a modular cable if Fiio doesn't release the cable separately soon. I am not in much rush but I don't want to spend $200-300 on a cable as I personally don't see much value in it.



FD3 Pro seems to be getting some bad first impressions, but it's one of the best deals if you only want the modular system, as you get the free FD3 that you can even re-sell 

Dunu are the best cable makers as far as modulars go, but they are expensive.

If you don't wanna spend, just get some adaptors and you'll be set!


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> The cheapest one is the Leyding, at 70 usd.
> 
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/kinera-iem-upgrade-cables-leyding-dromi-gleipnir


Yeah, it makes sense as well. $70 seems like a reasonable cost including shipping. Because I honestly don't believe in spending crazy amount on a cable which doesn't make any difference wrt sound to me.


nymz said:


> FD3 Pro seems to be getting some bad first impressions, but it's one of the best deals if you only want the modular system, as you get the free FD3 that you can even re-sell
> 
> Dunu are the best cable makers as far as modulars go, but they are expensive.
> 
> If you don't wanna spend, just get some adaptors and you'll be set!


The thing with adapter is that they influence sound in either positive or negative manner as they have their separate resistance. I'd rather spend separately on Kinera and Fiio cable and be set for substantial time TBH.

Thanks to you both. This was helpful. 😁


----------



## Tomm11 (Sep 1, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Hello, to anyone who's recently got a modular cable from AliExpress, wanted to check how much does one cable cost in general? I don't want anything fancy just a cable with three terminations i.e 3.5/2.5/3.5 balanced. Ideally I don't want to spend more than $50 on it but not sure if I can get one around that price. Heard Fiio was releasing their FD3 Pro cable but no news on that front as well. TIA.


Dunu DUW02 is $80 but comes with just the 3.5.  I think it's $20 each for the other connectors.
Kinera Leyding comes with all connectors.  MMCX or 2 pin
The moondrop PCC cable is $59, comes with connectors.  Same cable that comes with Variations.  It's 2 pin only.

If you want to DIY, DDHifi has an adapter kit.  You have to solder the adapter/connector to whatever cable you want to use and then you can swap to whichever plug you need.  Comes with the adapter and 3 plugs, 4.4, 2.5 and 3.5.  $39

I ran across some cables with a modular add on option on Ali Express the other day.  I'll post a link if I find them again.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 1, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Yeah, it makes sense as well. $70 seems like a reasonable cost including shipping. Because I honestly don't believe in spending crazy amount on a cable which doesn't make any difference wrt sound to me.
> 
> The thing with adapter is that they influence sound in either positive or negative manner as they have their separate resistance. I'd rather spend separately on Kinera and Fiio cable and be set for substantial time TBH.
> 
> Thanks to you both. This was helpful. 😁


Just a thought, I am not sure how a simple adaptor could influence the sound (?)
Adaptors may increase clumsiness or may be a bit helpful (my opinion on simple L-shaped ones). Also some consideration not to wear your precious or fragile connectors on a source keeping adaptors inserted (a case with my old DAP).

TRI L-shaped adaptors from 2.5 to 3.5 both balanced and unbalanced - $10 each, so + $20 for a good 2.5 balanced cable or $25-30 for a silver one - still under $50 total


----------



## Tomm11

PhonoPhi said:


> Just a thought, I am not sure how a simple adaptor could influence the sound (?)
> Adaptors may increase clumsiness or may be a bit helpful (my opinion on simple L-shaped ones). Also some consideration not to wear your precious or fragile connectors on a source keeping adaptors inserted (a case with my old DAP).
> 
> TRI L-shaped adaptors from 2.5 to 3.5 both balanced and unbalanced - $10 each, so + $20 for a good 2.5 balanced cable or $25-30 for a silver one - still under $50 total


I just got a TRI adaptor.  They are nice and compact.  Almost as compact as the DD HIFI adapters and sound fine to me.
I can't hear a difference between direct in with 4.4mm versus 2.5mm with 4.4mm to 2.5mm adapter and I can't hear a difference between the TRI adapter, the DDHifi adapter.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

PhonoPhi said:


> Just a thought, I am not sure how a simple adaptor could influence the sound (?)
> Adaptors may increase clumsiness or may be a bit helpful (my opinion on simple L-shaped ones). Also some consideration not to wear your precious or fragile connectors on a source keeping adaptors inserted (a case with my old DAP).
> 
> TRI L-shaped adaptors from 2.5 to 3.5 both balanced and unbalanced - $10 each, so + $20 for a good 2.5 balanced cable or $25-30 for a silver one - still under $50 total


Wouldn't these connectors have separate impedance that will mess up FR and in turn the final sound? I'm actually curious with this. Because even KBEar rep was mentioning that their adaptors actually change the FR and sound output.


Tomm11 said:


> Dunu DUW02 is $80 but comes with just the 3.5.  I think it's $20 each for the other connectors.
> Kinera Leyding comes with all connectors.  MMCX or 2 pin
> The moondrop PCC cable is $59, comes with connectors.  Same cable that comes with Variations.  It's 2 pin only.
> 
> I ran across some cables with a modular add on option on Ali Express the other day.  I'll post a link if I find them again.


That will be extremely helpful of you if you can find that link. Dunu cable is unfortunately out of my budget for now. And, Moondrop cable is restrictive so I'm definitely leaning towards Kinera cable for now, unless you can share the details of the other cable you mentioned.


----------



## Tomm11

Those L shaped adapters could add a small amount of resistance (contact resistance) but in most cases it should be negligible.  The same can hold true with the modular systems where you have the pins of the plug sliding into the sockets of the adapter.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Well:

Fiio FD5 stock (4.4mm):  0.14

Fiio FD5 stock (3.5mm):  0.21

Fiio FD5 stock (2.5mm): 0.21


Dunu Zen stock (4.4.mm):  0.22

Dunu Zen stock (3.5.mm):  0.21

Dunu Zen stock (2.5.mm):  0.23


Dunu DUW-02S (4.4mm): 0.49

Dunu DUW-02S (3.5mm): 0.54

Dunu DUW-02S (2.5mm): 0.49


So there does seem to be some slight differences, but affecting FR? Maybe very very slightly on the very sensitive multi-BA iems.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> Well:
> 
> Fiio FD5 stock (4.4mm):  0.14
> 
> ...


I'm not doubting the actual modular cables. My concern was with Tri adapters where even KBEar folks accept that it impacts sound. Not that I know it all but if the manufacturer rep says so then it might be something.

The reason for me to go for modular cable is exactly the reason why I want to purchase them as they don't significantly impact anything.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Wouldn't these connectors have separate impedance that will mess up FR and in turn the final sound? I'm actually curious with this. Because even KBEar rep was mentioning that their adaptors actually change the FR and sound output.
> 
> That will be extremely helpful of you if you can find that link. Dunu cable is unfortunately out of my budget for now. And, Moondrop cable is restrictive so I'm definitely leaning towards Kinera cable for now, unless you can share the details of the other cable you mentioned.


Their impedance (reaistance) is well below 0.1 Ohm. I have a DD one as well - I love the aesthetics, it has really thin wires, as a design feature and is around 0.15-0.2 Ohm, stll hardly to affect the sound, unless you use all-BAs, like Andromeda. 

I would love to see the KBear rep's citation about connectors!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> I'm not doubting the actual modular cables. My concern was with Tri adapters where even KBEar folks accept that it impacts sound. Not that I know it all but if the manufacturer rep says so then it might be something.
> 
> The reason for me to go for modular cable is exactly the reason why I want to purchase them as they don't significantly impact anything.


The resistances of adapters are extremely low. I highly doubt they will impact the sound unless they are defective/damaged...

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/page-2


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

PhonoPhi said:


> Their impedance (reaistance) is well below 0.1 Ohm. I have a DD one as well - I love the aesthetics, it has really thin wires, as a design feature and is around 0.15-0.2 Ohm, stll hardly to affect the sound, unless you use all-BAs, like Andromeda.
> 
> I would love to see the KBear rep's citation about connectors!





RikudouGoku said:


> The resistances of adapters are extremely low. I highly doubt they will impact the sound unless they are defective/damaged...
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/page-2


My queries/concerns are based on this statement made by Wendy.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri...i3-starlight-new-starsea.921113/post-16528012

Personally, I'm not much of a believer that these things can impact sound but such a statement coming from manufacturer has got my ears perked up, nothing else.

Honestly, I'd rather go with the solution proposed by @PhonoPhi because its practical+economical. But I want to be sure and leverage knowledge of the community before making any decisions.


----------



## Tomm11

The only thing that I've seen about adapters changing sound is related to the balanced to single ended adapters.  DD HiFi (and maybe other manufacturers) makes adapters to go from 2.5 and 4.4 mm balanced to 3.5mm unbalanced.   While generally this is a no-no, they claim that it's safe and works fine for some players.  I've heard that these can affect the sound but I've never tried it.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 1, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> My queries/concerns are based on this statement made by Wendy.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri...i3-starlight-new-starsea.921113/post-16528012
> 
> ...


I would not worry about it at all, unless any real evidence will be shown with TRI adaptors.
It is a general statement, sure some adaptors, such as impedance adaptors, can affect the sound. To me the statement was more to build an excuse to leave things as they prefer.

Also when I had a problem with my TRI I3 connectors, we have figured out with Wendy that she is more of  promotion/ad person, as far as the responsibilities are concerned.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Tomm11 said:


> The only thing that I've seen about adapters changing sound is related to the balanced to single ended adapters.  DD HiFi (and maybe other manufacturers) makes adapters to go from 2.5 and 4.4 mm balanced to 3.5mm unbalanced.   While generally this is a no-no, they claim that it's safe and works fine for some players.  I've heard that these can affect the sound but I've never tried it.


You can go from a balanced cable to a non-balanced jack - no problem!
Not the other way around.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

PhonoPhi said:


> I would not worry about it at all, unless any real evidence will be shown with TRI adaptors.
> It is a general statement, sure some adaptors, such as impedance adaptors, can affect the sound. To me the statement was more to build an excuse to leave things as they prefer.
> 
> Also when I had a problem with my TRI I3 connectors, we have figured out with Wendy that she is more of  promotion/ad person, as far as the responsibilities are concerned.


Yeah. Maybe I'll just get them adapters and use with my cables. Makes more sense because I don't have extra cash to blow on something like cables. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tomm11

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> My queries/concerns are based on this statement made by Wendy.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri...i3-starlight-new-starsea.921113/post-16528012
> 
> ...


Sounds more like she's making an excuse for not providing the option.  But at any rate, you can potentially experience added resistance from a modular system just like you can from an adapter.   Unless something is wrong or there is some type of film or oxidation on the contacts, it should be negligible.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tomm11 said:


> The only thing that I've seen about adapters changing sound is related to the balanced to single ended adapters


That is due to the amp more than the SE vs Balanced thing.


----------



## Tomm11

PhonoPhi said:


> You can go from a balanced cable to a non-balanced jack - no problem!
> Not the other way around.


Yes, balanced cable into single ended jack with an adapter, no problem.   But, you can, according to DD Hifi, go the other way around ...  DDHifi DJ30A

https://audio46.com/products/dd-ddhifi-dj30a-3-5mm-female-to-4-4mm-male-adapter


----------



## PhonoPhi

Tomm11 said:


> Yes, balanced cable into single ended jack with an adapter, no problem.   But, you can, according to DD Hifi, go the other way around ...  DDHifi DJ30A
> 
> https://audio46.com/products/dd-ddhifi-dj30a-3-5mm-female-to-4-4mm-male-adapter


That would be some really special design, as they state and as the price confirms.
It is the first time I see this type of adaptors, very instructive, thank you.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tomm11 said:


> Yes, balanced cable into single ended jack with an adapter, no problem.   But, you can, according to DD Hifi, go the other way around ...  DDHifi DJ30A
> 
> https://audio46.com/products/dd-ddhifi-dj30a-3-5mm-female-to-4-4mm-male-adapter


I would certainly want a video demonstration of that before even considering it. That is the opposite of what is usually told...


----------



## Tomm11

I just ran across it a few days ago.  There is a discussion here on head-fi somewhere.  I remember that they don't work with Sony players.  Other than that, if I can find the discussion again, I'll post a link.


----------



## Apex Eight

I ran a pair of headphones with a balanced cable into a SE 1/4" connection on my Schiit stack and it was fine. I believe the issue is going from unbalanced to balanced.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Apex Eight said:


> I ran a pair of headphones with a balanced cable into a SE 1/4" connection on my Schiit stack and it was fine. I believe the issue is going from unbalanced to balanced.


Yes, balanced -> SE = fine.


----------



## Tomm11 (Sep 1, 2021)

Regarding the  DDhifi DJ30A, I think this was the thread I saw a few days back.  At any rate, some more information within ...

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cay...rized-smart-dap.904153/page-317#post-15706276

and here on the DD Ali Express product page ...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400....store_pc_groupList.8148356.34.7f124e47mpoZpk


----------



## eloelo (Sep 2, 2021)

Impulse buy again XD

NiceHck spacecloud on sale goes for as low as $70, but it seems you can get the same wires at a lower price using these links so why even go for the official spacecloud XD

You can get this around $20-$40 depending on where you get it from. It lists the same specs as Nicehck spacecloud. Impedance ranges 0.09ohm - 0.11ohm. It is a heavy cable with thick metal hardware.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002213299475.html





I also got XinHS to make a 4 core version for me with custom qdc connectors for $40. I can't vouch that you will get this price when Nicehck is not having a sale though. Like this, it is slightly thinner than the Cema cable and a little stiff. Comparing the XinHS and the above version side by side, the cable used is definitely the same. 4 core impedance is 0.18ohm. Admittedly the 8 cores looks nicer and feels softer. They def look nicer in person lol, the 8 core one especially looks like it sparkles


----------



## Death_Block

NICEHCK 8 Core Silver Plated 2 Pin 4.4MM Balanced just picked these up, in the mail so have not heard them yet. Anyone know more about them? impressions?


----------



## r31ya

RikudouGoku said:


> I would certainly want a video demonstration of that before even considering it. That is the opposite of what is usually told...


I tried to use 3.5mm to 2.5mm which i bought for like $4. for my HE400i to my BTR5
It doesn't sound louder or have more power/volume
It doesn't sound right, oddly thick.
Then i'm afraid something might gone wrong, so i stop using it.

and i ask around in which some dude in Reddit points out


> "Don’t use an adapter!!!! This doesn’t work with balanced jacks.
> Balanced means each channel has its own reference or ground. If you try and combine both these references to a single ground it can damage things and will mess up stuff"


----------



## nymz (Sep 2, 2021)

r31ya said:


> I tried to use 3.5mm to 2.5mm which i bought for like $4. for my HE400i to my BTR5
> It doesn't sound louder or have more power/volume
> It doesn't sound right, oddly thick.
> Then i'm afraid something might gone wrong, so i stop using it.
> ...



Dont do this!

You get balanced to single ended but not the other way around. You can blow stuff up.

Example: You *can *do 2.5 to 3.5 but you *cant *do 3.5 to 2.5.

If you want something balanced, you need a balanced cable!


----------



## Tomm11

r31ya said:


> I tried to use 3.5mm to 2.5mm which i bought for like $4. for my HE400i to my BTR5
> It doesn't sound louder or have more power/volume
> It doesn't sound right, oddly thick.
> Then i'm afraid something might gone wrong, so i stop using it.
> ...





r31ya said:


> "Don’t use an adapter!!!! This doesn’t work with balanced jacks.
> Balanced means each channel has its own reference or ground. If you try and combine both these references to a single ground it can damage things and will mess up stuff"


That is not the way in which the DD Hifi DJ30A adapter works.   It does not combine the balanced R and L grounds into a single ground for the unbalanced connection. It also does not continue the balanced connection through the single ended cable and into the headphones/iem.  The connection becomes single ended so it's no surprise that the output was not increased.  It states this clearly as well in the product information.  Look at the photos, read the description in the links provided and read some of the thread here on head-fi in which I linked.

That said, I have not used the DD Adapter.  I can't speak for how well it works and therefore I am not recommending it.  I provided information that runs counter to conventional thinking and that I found interesting.  A couple members indicated that they found it interesting as well.  It's great to learn, or at least consider new or different possibilities.  From that,  I am pointing out that the blanket statement that going from balanced output to a single ended connection will necessarily damage the source unit is not accurate.  The DDHifi adapter exists, it does just that and apparently it works in some situations as is evidenced in the thread I linked and others here on head-fi.  

Again, I am not advocating anyone go out and try to connect their balanced output to a single ended wired headphone or iem.  I'm not even advocating for the DDHifi adapter.  I'm simply offering information that may be of interest.  Or not ...


----------



## myromeo

My NiceHCK C16-1 cable arrived today, I’m actually taken back by how much better quality it is than the KZ ‘upgrade’ OFC 8c cable. It’s thinner (tighter wound) despite being double the number of cores, much softer and having never had a cable without ear hooks I’m surprised how much more comfortable it is. Oh it looks fabulous too. Sound wise, yes, it transmits sound. I can’t hear a difference nor did I expect to. Not bad for £12 on the august sale


----------



## 14christ

myromeo said:


> My NiceHCK C16-1 cable arrived today, I’m actually taken back by how much better quality it is than the KZ ‘upgrade’ OFC 8c cable. It’s thinner (tighter wound) despite being double the number of cores, much softer and having never had a cable without ear hooks I’m surprised how much more comfortable it is. Oh it looks fabulous too. Sound wise, yes, it transmits sound. I can’t hear a difference nor did I expect to. Not bad for £12 on the august sale


Exactly how I feel about my kbear 24 core SPC


----------



## Death_Block

The nicehck arrived today. It's soft as hell. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## dialogue (Sep 2, 2021)

Which is best SPC cable from this 5 cable : for make mid vocal sweet, treble more bright, micro detail, high no rolloff.

1. Kbear expansion 24 core spc.
2. Nicehck c24-4.
3. Tri Through.
4. TRN T6.
5. TAcable Obsidian


----------



## Death_Block

Death_Block said:


> The nicehck arrived today. It's soft as hell. Can't wait to try it.


Not much of a change, The treble is sparklier, and a mid bass clarity bump. Larger soundstage, But that could be just the power boost from 3.5 to balanced. The stock lcdi4 cable is already very good and the 3.5 on the sony 507 is excellent sounding. I do get 13 points of extra volume difference, due to balanced. 
The connection to the iem is a bit crappy but what do you expect from £17 chifi.  As far as sound goes, I'm guessing it is all coming from the change from 3.5 to balanced with more juice to the lcdi4. Worth it till I can delve into a descent cable


----------



## eridenti

Death_Block said:


> Not much of a change, The treble is sparklier, and a mid bass clarity bump. Larger soundstage, But that could be just the power boost from 3.5 to balanced. The stock lcdi4 cable is already very good and the 3.5 on the sony 507 is excellent sounding. I do get 13 points of extra volume difference, due to balanced.
> The connection to the iem is a bit crappy but what do you expect from £17 chifi.  As far as sound goes, I'm guessing it is all coming from the change from 3.5 to balanced with more juice to the lcdi4. Worth it till I can delve into a descent cable


Does the chin slider work properly?


----------



## Death_Block

indeed it does but I won't see myself using it.


----------



## superuser1

Could someone please share some thoughts on this cable:


----------



## Strifeff7

superuser1 said:


> Could someone please share some thoughts on this cable:


it's a nice cable, really soft,
the sounds characteristic are similar to copper, not too bright,


----------



## superuser1

Strifeff7 said:


> it's a nice cable, really soft,
> the sounds characteristic are similar to copper, not too bright,


Thanks for the reply. Does it affect the top end negatively in some cases? I was under the impression graphene was the most conductive


----------



## r31ya

My custom audioquest cable arrived, 1,5m, balanced out, to connect BTR5 to HE400i (2020)

Yup, BTR5 balanced in definitely have more power than DragonFly Red, It have more details, a bit cleaner, layering is way better compared to the 3.5mm with Dragonfly Red.
Altough, it lost DFR thicker warmer vocals.


----------



## 14christ

Been having connectivity issues with the Dunu Blanche. I think it's due to the Palladium plating on the poles. Went ahead and ordered the gold plated replacement that comes with the Hulk Pro.


----------



## 14christ

Check out this bad boy they recently posted on Amazon. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0983BMVL...abc_WJTCV3JDSPS6QVE5656Q?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## 14christ

I went ahead and purchased this one instead. I like the tight twist ratio on the cables after the splitter, the ones that turn into the ear hook. Much better looking and seems better built than the one on Amazon.

I purchased this one from a manufacturer that is banned from the forum so I cannot mention the name but I will post pictures without the name.

6N Single Crystal Copper


----------



## Tomm11

14christ said:


> I went ahead and purchased this one instead. I like the tight twist ratio on the cables after the splitter, the ones that turn into the ear hook. Much better looking and seems better built than the one on Amazon.
> 
> I purchased this one from a manufacturer that is banned from the forum so I cannot mention the name but I will post pictures without the name.
> 
> 6N Single Crystal Copper


That cable on Amazon is the Kbear Crystal-C.   Price is good seeing how it's only a couple dollars less on Ali E.


----------



## 14christ (Sep 5, 2021)

Tomm11 said:


> That cable on Amazon is the Kbear Crystal-C.   Price is good seeing how it's only a couple dollars less on Ali E.


Yes but the one on Amazon doesn't have the tight twist from the Y splitter all the way to the earhooks. Also the 8 core braid on the AliExpress one looks tighter. But yes they are both Crystal C so I'm hopeful this will be a good cable.

The twist ratio prolly doesn't affect the technical capabilities of the cable but I like the look of it.


----------



## Tomm11

14christ said:


> Yes but the one on Amazon doesn't have the tight twist from the Y splitter all the way to the earhooks. Also the 8 core braid on the AliExpress one looks tighter. But yes they are both Crystal C so I'm hopeful this will be a good cable.
> 
> The twist ratio prolly doesn't affect the technical capabilities of the cable but I like the look of it.


No, I mean Crystal-C is the name of the model of the Kbear cable.   I agree, they are definitely different cables despite the same style splitters.  
I think the Y one looks better too.


----------



## 14christ

Tomm11 said:


> No, I mean Crystal-C is the name of the model of the Kbear cable.   I agree, they are definitely different cables despite the same style splitters.
> I think the Y one looks better too.


Haha yeah you know who I'm talking about. The Y one does look better. 😉


----------



## Death_Block

14christ said:


> I purchased this one from a manufacturer that is banned from the forum so I cannot mention the name but I will post pictures without the name.


that makes me what to know the whole story


----------



## eloelo (Sep 6, 2021)

Tripowin Jelly for about $30 on sale. Supposedly Silver-plated OCC+Alloy Copper Graphene+OCC Mixed. As soft as 16 cores from other brands like kbear and nicehck. Looks wise it looks pretty pale and sickly lol. I wonder if XinHS would do configurations like this. Consistent 0.25ohms on all channels.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003085917618.html


----------



## 14christ (Sep 7, 2021)

Anyone have experience with this cable or cable manufacturer?





I really like this Jinbao weave. Looks like a gold chain. 😂

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqIOozp


----------



## Death_Block

Nope but it says ultra so it must be good


----------



## Strifeff7

it's a match,


----------



## Death_Block

Death_Block said:


> NICEHCK 8 Core Silver Plated 2 Pin 4.4MM Balanced just picked these up, in the mail so have not heard them yet. Anyone know more about them? impressions?


well that didnt last long, left doesnt work and the right crackles.


----------



## Apex Eight

Does anyone happen to have a grey XINHS case they'd like to sell in the US? Perhaps @paulwasabii ?


----------



## kvad

After lurking around here for a while I ordered one of Xinhs modular cables for a Hifiman HE1000 v2 (2,5mm). The cable looks brilliant and the adapters click solidly into place. Unfortunately sound only comes through on the left side of the cable, while the right side is dead. Same result with all adapters (6,35 / 4,4 / 2,5). Anyone got any advice on how to diagnose this? Have no doubt Xinhs will take care of it - just have to figure out where the fault is.


----------



## dougms3

kvad said:


> After lurking around here for a while I ordered one of Xinhs modular cables for a Hifiman HE1000 v2 (2,5mm). The cable looks brilliant and the adapters click solidly into place. Unfortunately sound only comes through on the left side of the cable, while the right side is dead. Same result with all adapters (6,35 / 4,4 / 2,5). Anyone got any advice on how to diagnose this? Have no doubt Xinhs will take care of it - just have to figure out where the fault is.


You can check continuity with a multimeter but if its the same issue with all the adapters its probably a soldering joint in the right side.


----------



## eloelo (Sep 12, 2021)

TACables Obsidian $15-$25 depending where you get it. Very well made cable for the price. Hardware is made of tough plastic and not the generic ones you see on other chifi cables. The tubing seems to be good quality too, doesn't feel slippery. Moderately soft. I love that is looks like one of those graphene cables, but its 5N OCC & litz silver plated 5N OCC mixed. Impedance is 0.13ohm, impressive considering its not thick or heavy at all. I had to wait a long time to get this cable as there seemed to be a long queue of orders for this lmao
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003191113309.html










DIY Sterling Silver 5N $30 (the seller is common to shopee and aliexpress, but only listed this only in shopee). Hardware is chosen well, makes the cable look pretty, but the silver cable is so thin, even thinner than KBear limpid, making impedance 0.49ohm. For lower impedance cable, maybe look to XinHS 4N 8 core on Riku's list. Weight of this cable is super light as expected.
https://shopee.sg/DIY-hand-made-Ear...DC-MMCX-earphone-cable-i.66630848.11307159569


----------



## eridenti

I saw the TACables cable on Shopee too. I might get either this or the Tri Through cable for my BL-03. Only a 100 peso difference. Does anyone own both?
https://shopee.ph/product/43253829/10137354348?smtt=0.306561768-1631434231.9


----------



## eloelo

eridenti said:


> I saw the TACables cable on Shopee too. I might get either this or the Tri Through cable for my BL-03. Only a 100 peso difference. Does anyone own both?
> https://shopee.ph/product/43253829/10137354348?smtt=0.306561768-1631434231.9


I have both. I'd say TACable edges out Tri Through in both build quality and looks.


----------



## dialogue

eloelo said:


> I have both. I'd say TACable edges out Tri Through in both build quality and looks.


what a different in Sound Quality?  can comparison


----------



## eloelo

dialogue said:


> what a different in Sound Quality?  can comparison


hard to tell. Think Tri sounds brighter


----------



## kvad

dougms3 said:


> You can check continuity with a multimeter but if its the same issue with all the adapters its probably a soldering joint in the right side.



Thanks for the help! Got a multimeter today and think I found the fault. R+ which was supposed to be connected at the tip of the 2,5mm connector had been connected to the middle section. Adapters are probably all fine.


----------



## Apex Eight

Still looking to buy a grey XINHS case if anyone is selling in the US.


----------



## Ufanco (Sep 14, 2021)

Apex Eight said:


> Still looking to buy a grey XINHS case if anyone is selling in the US.



Think this one is similar except For the name. You could try messaging XINHS and ask them if rather have one with there name on case.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000291244821.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.59012aebcU2oNQ&algo_pvid=801c8b1b-aa6d-4282-804c-93bd7b99fd93&algo_exp_id=801c8b1b-aa6d-4282-804c-93bd7b99fd93-6&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"10000001699198121"}


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ufanco said:


> Think this one similar except For the name. You could try messaging XINHS and ask them if rather have one with there name on case.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000291244821.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.59012aebcU2oNQ&algo_pvid=801c8b1b-aa6d-4282-804c-93bd7b99fd93&algo_exp_id=801c8b1b-aa6d-4282-804c-93bd7b99fd93-6&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"10000001699198121"}


Pretty sure the nicehck case is smaller.


----------



## Ufanco

RikudouGoku said:


> Pretty sure the nicehck case is smaller.


Thanks I wouldn’t want the poster to get something that is of a different size. Still think contacting XINHS might be the best choice. Last few small items I sent thru usps cost me around $5.00 each at cheapest postal rate. I noticed person wasn‘t getting responses so thought i’ll would try.  

On another note thinking of adding a silver cable btw the XINHS and niceHCK is there any different other than price? Also for under $50.00 are there any other brands that are better than the XINHS Silver?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ufanco said:


> On another note thinking of adding a silver cable btw the XINHS and niceHCK is there any different other than price? Also for under $50.00 are there any other brands that are better than the XINHS Silver?


Nope, same cable.

XINHS still has the cheapest pure silver cable I believe.


----------



## Ufanco

RikudouGoku said:


> Nope, same cable.
> 
> XINHS still has the cheapest pure silver cable I believe.


Thanks I wasn’t able to access you’re database. I can now, since I had really good service with XINHS it’s a easy choice to buy again. Thanks for the great database really helps a lot to have a place to reference and compare cables tips etc.


----------



## Tomm11

KBear Limpid is maybe a couple/few bucks cheaper being a 4 core.  Seen KBear Limpid Pro (8 core) under $30 as well.


----------



## 14christ

Tomm11 said:


> KBear Limpid is maybe a couple/few bucks cheaper being a 4 core.  Seen KBear Limpid Pro (8 core) under $30 as well.


I have a KBEAR 8 core Limpid Pro 4.4mm I'd be willing to sell for $30. DM me if interested. 👍


----------



## dougms3

Custom made 8 core gold cable with screw on connectors for my Sony Z7m2 and viablue connector.


----------



## 14christ

dougms3 said:


> Custom made 8 core gold cable with screw on connectors for my Sony Z7m2 and viablue connector.


Who made those for you?


----------



## dougms3

14christ said:


> Who made those for you?


xinhs

Its been stated in this thread many times that he will make anything you want for a very reasonable price.  Quality cables and best customer service on aliexpress.


----------



## 14christ

dougms3 said:


> xinhs
> 
> Its been stated in this thread many times that he will make anything you want for a very reasonable price.  Quality cables and best customer service on aliexpress.


Yeah I figured but thought I would ask. Nice cable.


----------



## Lamim Rashid

Death_Block said:


> well that didnt last long, left doesnt work and the right crackles.


Mine did barely lasted a few days. Customer support was terrible when I contacted them. They kept trying to find ways to make me "troubleshoot" instead of offering a replacement or refund even when I carefully and clearly explained that all my other cables worked fine with the same iems/source and that their cable would not work for me with ANY of my iems or sources. I would never buy nicehck again just for that. Their silver cables measure bad too from what I've seen, not surprised. I'm sure it won't matter on most iems and that there will be people who have better luck with their cable/customer support but there are way better options imo and my experience with them has been bad. My kbear cables have never lasted long for me either (all $15-$25 cables).


----------



## Death_Block

Lamim Rashid said:


> Mine did barely lasted a few days. Customer support was terrible when I contacted them. They kept trying to find ways to make me "troubleshoot" instead of offering a replacement or refund even when I carefully and clearly explained that all my other cables worked fine with the same iems/source and that their cable would not work for me with ANY of my iems or sources. I would never buy nicehck again just for that. Their silver cables measure bad too from what I've seen, not surprised. I'm sure it won't matter on most iems and that there will be people who have better luck with their cable/customer support but there are way better options imo and my experience with them has been bad. My kbear cables have never lasted long for me either (all $15-$25 cables).


Bought mine from eBay, the seller accepted return with no fuss. Sorry you had to go through that


----------



## eloelo

dougms3 said:


> xinhs
> 
> Its been stated in this thread many times that he will make anything you want for a very reasonable price.  Quality cables and best customer service on aliexpress.


That's a nice plug. How much more did you have to pay for it?


----------



## Lamim Rashid

Death_Block said:


> Bought mine from eBay, the seller accepted return with no fuss. Sorry you had to go through that


I went through Ali sadly. On the other hand my trn, yinyo and tripowin cables have worked fine for me so far. Going to be trying xinhs next, I have their 8 core, 6n copper, 4n silver hybrid cable on order. Looks really nice.


----------



## Strifeff7 (Sep 15, 2021)

dougms3 said:


> Custom made 8 core gold cable with screw on connectors for my Sony Z7m2 and viablue connector.


woah,
I love the gold/black plug,
do they have a list to choose from?

ah,
sadly they don't have a 2.5mm or 4.4mm,


----------



## dougms3

Strifeff7 said:


> woah,
> I love the gold/black plug,
> do they have a list to choose from?
> 
> ...


He doesn't have a list but just ask him and send a link or picture of what you want.  

I was considering eidolic plugs as well.  Would probably go with an eidolic 2.5mm termination on the next one.

He's very reasonable with the prices on customization.


----------



## geokite

Any recommendations for a limp MMCX cable that has swappable plugs (4.4 and 3.5)?  I have the stock cable from the Fiio FH5s, but it is not limp.  I've never felt a limp Fiio cable, so I suspect the LC-RC from Fiio is about as stiff.


----------



## Tomm11

geokite said:


> Any recommendations for a limp MMCX cable that has swappable plugs (4.4 and 3.5)?  I have the stock cable from the Fiio FH5s, but it is not limp.  I've never felt a limp Fiio cable, so I suspect the LC-RC from Fiio is about as stiff.


Probably don't want a Dunu cable.  The DUW02 is thin, light and while I would call it "limp", it's not what I would call soft which I suspect is what you want.  The DUW03 is a bit stiff (relatively speaking) and the Hulk is thick and heavy and a bit stiff as well from what I've read.  Not sure about the Dunu Blanche but I suspect it's similiar.   Others can chime in on that as I know at least one member just bought one and he frequents this forum.

I ran across some pretty good looking cables on Ali Express a week or two back that had an option available for a modular plug system.  I couldn't find them when I went to look again.  I'll post a link if I ever do find them again.

I do have a Kinera cable coming in.  Should have it in the next few days.  I'll report back when I get it.


----------



## 14christ

If you are looking for the most "rope" like cable then imo look no further than the KBEAR 24 core SPC. the Blanche is a great cable, very much a limpid style but not close to the 24 core. The 24 core is like a soft rope. Very liquid and imo the most comfortable around the ears. 

KBEAR 24 Core Silver-Plated Upgrade MMCX Earphone Cable, HiFi Earbud Headset Replacement TRS MMCX Cable Copper Extension Cable for BGVP DM7 TIN T3 T2, T2 Plus, T4 etc(MMCX 4.4mm Plug, Silver) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08XZFG3HK/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_TPGMCQRQG3H3MT0P8QGY


----------



## Tomm11

geokite wants a cable with modular plug system.


----------



## 14christ

Tomm11 said:


> geokite wants a cable with modular plug system.


He could always use an adapter.


----------



## geokite

Thank you for the suggestions.   I have an adaptor I use at home (3.5 source to 4.4 cable), but I want this for travel usage so would greatly prefer no bulky adaptor.  

I have some cables from KBear; very rope like, I love them.  Exactly the feel I'd like in a modular cable.

It's only a matter of time before this feature is added to the inexpensive, rope feel cables.


----------



## Tomm11 (Sep 16, 2021)

geokite said:


> Thank you for the suggestions.   I have an adaptor I use at home (3.5 source to 4.4 cable), but I want this for travel usage so would greatly prefer no bulky adaptor.
> 
> I have some cables from KBear; very rope like, I love them.  Exactly the feel I'd like in a modular cable.
> 
> It's only a matter of time before this feature is added to the inexpensive, rope feel cables.


I'll let you know about that Kinera when I get it.  

Could always build your own cable, or modify an existing one ...   https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.10.2f2e1fccXUt05R


----------



## 14christ

geokite said:


> Thank you for the suggestions.   I have an adaptor I use at home (3.5 source to 4.4 cable), but I want this for travel usage so would greatly prefer no bulky adaptor.
> 
> I have some cables from KBear; very rope like, I love them.  Exactly the feel I'd like in a modular cable.
> 
> It's only a matter of time before this feature is added to the inexpensive, rope feel cables.


I was once on the same journey. The closest thing your going to get to a rope like cable that's modular is the Blanche. Atleast the cables that I have tested. I have not tested anything from Kinera but have tried many cables and imo the Blanche is probably the closest thing to what your looking for.


----------



## dougms3

geokite said:


> Thank you for the suggestions.   I have an adaptor I use at home (3.5 source to 4.4 cable), but I want this for travel usage so would greatly prefer no bulky adaptor.
> 
> I have some cables from KBear; very rope like, I love them.  Exactly the feel I'd like in a modular cable.
> 
> It's only a matter of time before this feature is added to the inexpensive, rope feel cables.


If by "rope" you mean a thick cable, you can ask xinhs to make a 12 core version of whatever you want, with whatever adapters you want and as many different types as you want.


----------



## Lamim Rashid

Did anyone test the resistance if the tripowin jelly cable yet? I'm curious what reading they got. I might purchase one anyways to see what I get to compare to the xinhs 4 copper + 4 silver core cable I have on the way.


----------



## eloelo

Lamim Rashid said:


> Did anyone test the resistance if the tripowin jelly cable yet? I'm curious what reading they got. I might purchase one anyways to see what I get to compare to the xinhs 4 copper + 4 silver core cable I have on the way.





eloelo said:


> Tripowin Jelly for about $30 on sale. Supposedly Silver-plated OCC+Alloy Copper Graphene+OCC Mixed. As soft as 16 cores from other brands like kbear and nicehck. Looks wise it looks pretty pale and sickly lol. I wonder if XinHS would do configurations like this. Consistent 0.25ohms on all channels.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003085917618.html


Yeap


----------



## silent-circuit (Sep 17, 2021)

Is there anything like Effect Audio's ConX system available less expensively from other manufacturers yet? I like the idea of buying one cable and being able to use it with whatever my current flavor of the month IEM is, be it 2 pin or MMXC, as well as the now more common ability to switch between 3.5/2.5/4.4 plugs.

I could maybe justify $100, $150 if this was going to be my "end all be all" cable, but I'm not a "cable believer" and refuse to spend hundreds on a few feet of wire and some connecting hardware.


----------



## Ufanco

silent-circuit said:


> Is there anything like Effect Audio's ConX system available less expensively from other manufacturers yet? I like the idea of buying one cable and being able to use it with whatever my current flavor of the month IEM is, be it 2 pin or MMXC, as well as the now more common ability to switch between 3.5/2.5/4.4 plugs.
> 
> I could maybe justify $100, $150 if this was going to be my "end all be all" cable, but I'm not a "cable believer" and refuse to spend hundreds on a few feet of wire and some connecting hardware.



I feel the same way for around $150.00 I bought 4 cables from XINHS they all sound great. There are of different material the adds some improvements and differences in sound with each. Really can’t see the need to send thousand of dollars on a cable much better to off just buy better earphones. 
With the variations I found that the XINHS gold silver copper mix my favorite cable. Hopefully the new silver one adds something to the mix. It has more cores than his current silver he sells so excited to try it out. He also made me a couple of c to c otg cables. Not sure they add anything to the sound but do love the looks of them.


----------



## 14christ

Ufanco said:


> I feel the same way for around $150.00 I bought 4 cables from XINHS they all sound great. There are of different material the adds some improvements and differences in sound with each. Really can’t see the need to send thousand of dollars on a cable much better to off just buy better earphones.
> With the variations I found that the XINHS gold silver copper mix my favorite cable. Hopefully the new silver one adds something to the mix. It has more cores than his current silver he sells so excited to try it out. He also made me a couple of c to c otg cables. Not sure they add anything to the sound but do love the looks of them.


Absolutely gorgeous cable! Would you mind posting a link to that cable? Thank you


----------



## nymz

Xinhs package finally arrived


----------



## eloelo (Sep 18, 2021)

nymz said:


> Xinhs package finally arrived


0.o I don't see the first one on their list. Seems similar to TACable. I'm assuming you got it at an even lower price than TACable?

edit: oh wait, it's the graphene..I think


----------



## brsdrgn

eloelo said:


> 0.o I don't see the first one on their list. Seems similar to TACable. I'm assuming you got it at an even lower price than TACable?
> 
> edit: oh wait, it's the graphene..I think


8-cores  grapheneUpgrade Cable LITZ structure Single crystal copper plated silver + graphene earphone upgrade cable
https://a.aliexpress.com/_vqCUOS


----------



## eloelo

Hmm why did XinHS remove this copper cable from their listing, then relist it at a much higher price but now description says 6N instead of 5N that it used to be?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003292429971.html






brsdrgn said:


> 8-cores  grapheneUpgrade Cable LITZ structure Single crystal copper plated silver + graphene earphone upgrade cable
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_vqCUOS


Tbh the initial pic seems to be 4 cores


----------



## Poganin

If you want a 5N copper cable that looks similar to the one in the pic, check out the Faaeal cable
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000297658368.html


----------



## eloelo

Poganin said:


> If you want a 5N copper cable that looks similar to the one in the pic, check out the Faaeal cable
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000297658368.html


I have both of them. The XinHS one looks way prettier


----------



## Lamim Rashid

eloelo said:


> Yeap


Ty, the search function was down at the time I was looking


----------



## nymz

eloelo said:


> 0.o I don't see the first one on their list. Seems similar to TACable. I'm assuming you got it at an even lower price than TACable?
> 
> edit: oh wait, it's the graphene..I think



Its the 4 core graphene customized to grey hardware and no chin


----------



## eloelo

nymz said:


> Its the 4 core graphene customized to grey hardware and no chin


it definitely looks nicer than the default silver hardware, I'm getting tired of those XD


----------



## 14christ

eloelo said:


> it definitely looks nicer than the default silver hardware, I'm getting tired of those XD


You and me both! I'm so sick of the silver connectors. I saw some on AE called Sword that looked very classy. It was gold and silver.


----------



## Tomm11 (Sep 18, 2021)

geokite said:


> Thank you for the suggestions.   I have an adaptor I use at home (3.5 source to 4.4 cable), but I want this for travel usage so would greatly prefer no bulky adaptor.
> 
> I have some cables from KBear; very rope like, I love them.  Exactly the feel I'd like in a modular cable.
> 
> It's only a matter of time before this feature is added to the inexpensive, rope feel cables.


I got the Kinera cable today.  It's an 8 core cable.  In terms of softness, the cable is very similiar to something like a KBear 8 or 16 core cable.  Soft, handles well, not too heavy and shouldn't be prone to tangles.  It's maybe just a little bit rubbery but not bad at all.  The modular system isn't as elegant as the DUNU, it's a simple 4 pin system,  push a connector in and pull it off.  No fancy locking collar or anything.  But it seems like a firm, solid connection.  It's fairly compact as well.  Nowhere near as bulky as using an adapter.  Overall quality looks to be about similiar to the aforementioned KBear.  Connectors at both ends aren't fancy but seem to be solid. 

Keep in mind that this is the Kinear Leyding which is the least expensive cable in their modular line.  I really didn't need the cable but figured I could find a use for it at some point and wanted to check it out because of the modular plugs.  It was $59 and it's an OFC and Silver Plated OFC cable.  They have 2 higher end models, a Silver plated OCC for $199 and a Gold Plated OCC for $299.  But other than that, the modular system, splitter and connectors appear to be exactly the same. 

Assuming the Leyding is sonically OK,  I think the $59 price is fair enough considering the modular plug system.  But, I wouldn't pay the higher prices for the other two models considering the fact that the connectors and hardware don't appear to be upgraded.  $199 and $299 is pretty pricey for a cable with connectors and a splitter that are the quality of what you find on the budget cables.   Personally, I don't think the modular plug system justifies the prices for those two cables.  But that's just my opinion.


----------



## 14christ (Sep 18, 2021)

Tomm11 said:


> I got the Kinera cable today.  It's an 8 core cable.  In terms of softness, the cable is very similiar to something like a KBear 8 or 16 core cable.  Soft, handles well, not too heavy and shouldn't be prone to tangles.  It's maybe just a little bit rubbery but not bad at all.  The modular system isn't as elegant as the DUNU, it's a simple 4 pin system,  push a connector in and pull it off.  No fancy locking collar or anything.  But it seems like a firm, solid connection.  It's fairly compact as well.  Nowhere near as bulky as using an adapter.  Overall quality looks to be about similiar to the aforementioned KBear.  Connectors at both ends aren't fancy but seem to be solid.
> 
> Keep in mind that this is the Kinear Leyding which is the least expensive cable in their modular line.  I really didn't need the cable but figured I could find a use for it at some point and wanted to check it out because of the modular plugs.  It was $59 and it's an OFC and Silver Plated OFC cable.  They have 2 higher end models, a Silver plated OCC for $199 and a Gold Plated OCC for $299.  But other than that, the modular system, splitter and connectors appear to be exactly the same.
> 
> Assuming the Leyding is sonically OK,  I think the $59 price is fair enough considering the modular plug system.  But, I wouldn't pay the higher prices for the other two models considering the fact that the connectors and hardware don't appear to be upgraded.  $199 and $299 is pretty pricey for a cable with connectors and a splitter that are the quality of what you find on the budget cables.   Personally, I don't think the modular plug system justifies the prices for those two cables.  But that's just my opinion.


I agree. $59 is a very reasonable price for a modular system. I got my Eletech Fortitude 8 in today as well. It's the best copper cable I've found yet for the MK2. Very much rope like and comfortable around the ears. I'm very pleased with it so far.


----------



## Tomm11

IvipQ is a cable brand on Amazon that has cables eerily similar to some of the XINHS cables.  They don't have thorough descriptions on the Amazon site but from comparing photos ... if I were a betting man, I'd bet that they were the same cables.  The connectors aren't the same but the wire itself appears to be.  They are more expensive on Amazon.  A little bit more expensive for some and significantly more for others.   

One example ... ivipQ on Amazon   Versus XINHS AliExpress


----------



## 14christ

Tomm11 said:


> IvipQ is a cable brand on Amazon that has cables eerily similar to some of the XINHS cables.  They don't have thorough descriptions on the Amazon site but from comparing photos ... if I were a betting man, I'd bet that they were the same cables.  The connectors aren't the same but the wire itself appears to be.  They are more expensive on Amazon.  A little bit more expensive for some and significantly more for others.
> 
> One example ... ivipQ on Amazon   Versus XINHS AliExpress


Yeah those are pretty much identical. Looks like a good cable too.


----------



## Tomm11

14christ said:


> I agree. $59 is a very reasonable price for a modular system. I got my Eletech Fortitude 8 in today as well. It's the best copper cable I've found yet for the MK2. Very much rope like and comfortable around the ears. I'm very pleased with it so far.


Nice!


----------



## Tomm11

14christ said:


> Yeah those are pretty much identical. Looks like a good cable too.


Pretty big price difference on that model.


----------



## dougms3

Tomm11 said:


> IvipQ is a cable brand on Amazon that has cables eerily similar to some of the XINHS cables.  They don't have thorough descriptions on the Amazon site but from comparing photos ... if I were a betting man, I'd bet that they were the same cables.  The connectors aren't the same but the wire itself appears to be.  They are more expensive on Amazon.  A little bit more expensive for some and significantly more for others.
> 
> One example ... ivipQ on Amazon   Versus XINHS AliExpress


Xinhs is oem for allot of different Chinese brands.  I know it's easy to miss in this thread because there's so many posts but it's mentioned allot.

If it looks the same it's probably the same with different accessories.


----------



## Ufanco (Sep 18, 2021)

14christ said:


> Yeah those are pretty much identical. Looks like a good cable too.





dougms3 said:


> Xinhs is oem for allot of different Chinese brands.  I know it's easy to miss in this thread because there's so many posts but it's mentioned allot.
> 
> If it looks the same it's probably the same with different accessories.



Totally agree they even ship from China so your paying a premium for a XINHS cable that engraves whatever name a company requests from them. 
At least this one does I see a few that ship thou from amazon but it’s not worth paying more for quicker delivery for me. I tend to receive XINHS cables in about 21 days after ordering them. I guess if you need one in a day or two the higher cost might be worth it. 
https://www.amazon.com/Strands-Brai...dchild=1&keywords=ivipQ&qid=1632018731&sr=8-4


----------



## 14christ

Ufanco said:


> Totally agree they even ship from China so your paying a premium for a XINHS cable that engraves whatever name a company requests from them.
> At least this one does I see a few that ship thou from amazon but it’s not worth paying more for quicker delivery for me. I tend to receive XINHS cables in about 21 days after ordering them. I guess if you need one in a day or two the higher cost might be worth it.
> https://www.amazon.com/Strands-Brai...dchild=1&keywords=ivipQ&qid=1632018731&sr=8-4


Exactly what I did. Paid for expidited shipping. Was supposed to be here on the 17th and still hasnt cleared customs. That's the last time I ever pay for fast shipping.


----------



## Ufanco

14christ said:


> Exactly what I did. Paid for expidited shipping. Was supposed to be here on the 17th and still hasnt cleared customs. That's the last time I ever pay for fast shipping.


 Sorry to hear, that sucks to pay for expedited shipping and getting it in a untimely matter. I look at overseas orders saves money but the wait can be annoying. Seems you lucks worse than mine I tend get thing form XINHS in under 3 weeks. Plus I might be older and remember the days before amazon when it took weeks for things to arrive where the norms.


----------



## 14christ

Ufanco said:


> Sorry to hear, that sucks to pay for expedited shipping and getting it in a untimely matter. I look at overseas orders saves money but the wait can be annoying. Seems you lucks worse than mine I tend get thing form XINHS in under 3 weeks. Plus I might be older and remember the days before amazon when it took weeks for things to arrive where the norms.


Yeah but I paid more for shipping than the cable costs so I'm a bit frustrated. Oh well I learned a lesson. If I want anything on AE then I need to be prepared to wait a month. Guess my expectations were a bit too high.


----------



## dougms3

14christ said:


> Yeah but I paid more for shipping than the cable costs so I'm a bit frustrated. Oh well I learned a lesson. If I want anything on AE then I need to be prepared to wait a month. Guess my expectations were a bit too high.


Theres no point paying for the expedited shipping, they'll ship it the same way unless its upgraded to fedex or dhl which they won't usually do for under $100.

I remember a few years ago when I ordered stuff from Aliexpress or china in general and it would take sometimes 3-4 months to receive it but lately its been getting faster.  It seems like sometimes they group many packages that are destined for a specific area in the US at once and ship by air.  I'm located near the greater NYC metro area and looking at the tracking info transit time from the China to the US is usually only a couple days, spends more time at customs than anything.  My aliexpress packages are delivered by usps via a chinese freight forwarding company either from Monroe, NJ or Jamaica, Queens.  It seems aliexpress has this setup for the sellers as some of my orders from various sellers placed within days of each other are delivered together most likely to save on shipping costs.

The last xinhs cable I ordered was delivered in about 12 days from the order date which is ridiculously fast since he had to custom make the cable.  He doesn't stock viablue and sony screw on connectors and had to order them, then make the cable.  This took 2 days.  

Fastest I've received an order from China is 10 days.  Delivery times have been getting shorter and shorter, so no need to pay for expedited shipping.  Thats a lazy american concept, in china expedited shipping is called SHIPPING.

For more higher priced items they use DHL or Fedex.  When I ordered the Denafrips Ares, it shipped from Shenzen on Friday and was delivered Monday via Fedex.  Similar thing with my Audio-gd amp, was about 3 days transit time via DHL.


----------



## Tomm11

dougms3 said:


> For more higher priced items they use DHL or Fedex.  When I ordered the Denafrips Ares, it shipped from Shenzen on Friday and was delivered Monday via Fedex.  Similar thing with my Audio-gd amp, was about 3 days transit time via DHL.


If you don't mind me asking, where did you buy your Audio-GD amp from?

Sorry everyone for the OT post.


----------



## dougms3

Tomm11 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you buy your Audio-GD amp from?
> 
> Sorry everyone for the OT post.


Direct from Audio-gd.


----------



## superuser1

nymz said:


>


How are they? I mean the cable stiffness etc and the sonic qualities?


----------



## nymz

superuser1 said:


> How are they? I mean the cable stiffness etc and the sonic qualities?



It's my favourite cable so far. It's well behaved, gorgeous, has a nice feel and it's light for graphene. Loving it so far, the confort is amazing.


----------



## Mithrandir1980

I recently purchased a Thieaudio Monarch and I want to try a better cable than the standard one and I would like to know if you can recommend one that will get the most out of the monarchs.  If it is possible to enhance the bass more, I like my head to shake 😂😂


----------



## 14christ (Sep 20, 2021)

Mithrandir1980 said:


> I recently purchased a Thieaudio Monarch and I want to try a better cable than the standard one and I would like to know if you can recommend one that will get the most out of the monarchs.  If it is possible to enhance the bass more, I like my head to shake 😂😂


I would definitely stick with a copper based cable. Depends on your budget really. I've purchased the Eletech Fortitude 8 core($349) and it's a copper cable that, in my opinion, beats out the stock UM Mest MK 2 cable which retails for $562. If it were me, I'd look on the forums (where I got mine) for something either Eletech or Effect Audio. My two cents for what it's worth.


----------



## dougms3

Mithrandir1980 said:


> I recently purchased a Thieaudio Monarch and I want to try a better cable than the standard one and I would like to know if you can recommend one that will get the most out of the monarchs.  If it is possible to enhance the bass more, I like my head to shake 😂😂



In my experience, any of the cables with gold plating seem to increase bass and warmth.  I would recommend something like the tri cable or any gold mix.  

This is the tri cable.  Just fyi its stiffer and thicker than the other 8 core cables.  Softest 8 core and most flexible I've tried is the graphene but its heavier.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.15.3db42ca2w84UIF


----------



## Strifeff7 (Sep 21, 2021)

Mithrandir1980 said:


> I recently purchased a Thieaudio Monarch and I want to try a better cable than the standard one and I would like to know if you can recommend one that will get the most out of the monarchs.  If it is possible to enhance the bass more, I like my head to shake 😂😂



There isn't any cable that would increase the bass substantially,

buy this adapter my friend,

More bass? 75ohm,
Brain shaker bass? 200ohm,

Enjoy, 👍


----------



## Mithrandir1980

Strifeff7 said:


> There isn't any cable that would increase the bass substantially,
> 
> buy this adapter my friend,
> 
> ...


Thank you very much I also had in mind an adapter of these ... would you have a link?


----------



## ExTubeGamer

The Dunu 75Ohm adapters sure a lovely. I can use my IEMs on every source now.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ExTubeGamer said:


> The Dunu 75Ohm adapters sure a lovely. I can use my IEMs on every source now.


Those adapters will change the FR though.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 21, 2021)

That was exactly my next step after the cables.

These adapters work largely only if one have too powerful (and noisy at lower voltage) sources mismatched to a sensitive IEM.
With a weak source, these adapters makes the sound worse including a loose bass.
<added on editing> - though in many cases, the adapters can help match the tastes. 20 Ohm or lower (if you can find) would definitely be my recommendation to start. <>

Then, if the frequency response changes - it is a clear sign of the source limitations. An ideal source should provide the same frequency-independent power with the increase in a purely resistive load by voltage compensation.

Finally, if the resistance adapters do work for you - IEMatch (few more resistors in a bridge) will work even better


----------



## ExTubeGamer

RikudouGoku said:


> Those adapters will change the FR though.


Sometimes that makes the sound even better.


----------



## Tomm11

I thought that the whole point of using an "impedance plug" (series resistor) with the Monarch was to change the frequency response. 

I think the IEMatch is just a voltage divider.  It will attenuate the output of and essentially provide a constant load to the amplifier.


----------



## Tomm11

That Xinhs cable looks an awful lot like the Tripowin NuCool cable.  The Nucool doesn't claim any gold plating though.

Xinhs

Nucool


----------



## 14christ

Finally got this little guy in from AE today. Doesn't sound too bad brand new with no burn in. I was very surprised by the soundstage. Doesn't have the same weight on the notes that the higher end stuff does but still needs a proper burn in. To be continued....


----------



## Apex Eight

That's one of the best looking cables I've seen and the reports of it being super soft are great. I just wish it used different hardware, but the wire and mixed braids look excellent. I'd order one but have no use for another cable. It's definitely at the top of my list for when I need another one/get a new IEM.


----------



## 14christ

Apex Eight said:


> That's one of the best looking cables I've seen and the reports of it being super soft are great. I just wish it used different hardware, but the wire and mixed braids look excellent. I'd order one but have no use for another cable. It's definitely at the top of my list for when I need another one/get a new IEM.


Yep it's very soft and supple. It's a bit thinner than the pictures show but I like the thinness as it's easier on the ears. The twist ratio on the ear hooks is very well done. The whole cable really is built above expectation. Great cable.


----------



## Q Mass

14christ said:


> Yep it's very soft and supple. It's a bit thinner than the pictures show but I like the thinness as it's easier on the ears. The twist ratio on the ear hooks is very well done. The whole cable really is built above expectation. Great cable.


What cable is it?


----------



## Tomm11

Q Mass said:


> What cable is it?


It's a cable brand that cannot be spoken of here ... 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...exp_id=3c0036f7-3bda-481d-9de5-eb7c7e7c11d6-2


----------



## Q Mass

Tomm11 said:


> It's a cable brand that cannot be spoken of here ...
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...exp_id=3c0036f7-3bda-481d-9de5-eb7c7e7c11d6-2


I see, thank you


----------



## 14christ

Tomm11 said:


> It's a cable brand that cannot be spoken of here ...
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...exp_id=3c0036f7-3bda-481d-9de5-eb7c7e7c11d6-2


Thank you @Tomm11  👍


----------



## Ufanco

dougms3 said:


> In my experience, any of the cables with gold plating seem to increase bass and warmth.  I would recommend something like the tri cable or any gold mix.
> 
> This is the tri cable.  Just fyi its stiffer and thicker than the other 8 core cables.  Softest 8 core and most flexible I've tried is the graphene but its heavier.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.15.3db42ca2w84UIF



So far that’s my second favorite cable and I use a matching c to c cable currently. IMHO this one sounds a tad better to me. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.37.1f994cbbaS1yO1

I do have a new solid silver cord that was a special order and has more cores than the one he list. Heard mix things on silver so wanted to try one out. He did offer it with Graphene but was twice the cost.
 Heard mix things on Graphene cables so decided to research it more. Any thoughts on what Graphene does or doesn’t adds would be helpful.  Love XINHS work but iffy on quality that a cheaper Graphene cable will add.  Seems to be expensive to make high quality Graphene and at the price seems to good to be true?


----------



## 14christ

Ufanco said:


> So far that’s my second favorite cable and I use a matching c to c cable currently. IMHO this one sounds a tad better to me.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.37.1f994cbbaS1yO1
> 
> ...


There are definitely differences between the cheaper copper/silver and the more expensive. Main differences are quality of metal used, quality of solder, and quality of connectors. 

The differences I've found is usually soundstage, detail retrieval, imaging and overall smoother signature. 

But when it comes to Graphene I personally do not have any experience with it. Ive read it's 1.3 times more conductive than copper though.


----------



## dougms3

Ufanco said:


> So far that’s my second favorite cable and I use a matching c to c cable currently. IMHO this one sounds a tad better to me.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.37.1f994cbbaS1yO1
> 
> ...


I have two graphene cables.

As far as graphene itself, 14christ is correct, its even more conductive than silver BUT it's hard to say how much of an effect has in these cables.  It could be just marketing Bs.

Because to make use of it's conductive properties, as I understand it from the articles I've read,  needs to be bonded to other metals with extreme heat or chemically.  Or maybe there's some other type of manufacturing process that's not common that they're using.  The world's in the wild experimentation phase with graphene and everyone is keeping their cards close to their chest, so we don't really know.  

With that being said, I prefer the sound of the graphene cable vs all my other cables.  To me it sounds better.


----------



## 14christ

Look what I got in the mail today!!! 😂😂

Love this organizer for my eartips and I still have room to spare. 👍👍


----------



## Lamim Rashid

dougms3 said:


> I have two graphene cables.
> 
> As far as graphene itself, 14christ is correct, its even more conductive than silver BUT it's hard to say how much of an effect has in these cables.  It could be just marketing Bs.
> 
> ...


From what I've noticed from testing it doesn't matter cause all the silver cables tested I've seen have a lot higher resistance than the copper and spc cables we have, even the cheap ones. My hypothesis is it's the thickness that makes a bigger difference in resistance. These cables aren't long enough for skin effect to be an issue, but if it is a thing having a litz cable, or spc would be superior to just copper but I have no idea if it matters any. I have around 10 cables that I'll be testing soon with multimeter soonish so I might be able to confirm a few things then. Theoretically a thick high purity graphene cable would be best but it's too expensive to produce a good one so most graphene cables aren't much better or actually worse (from what I've seen of other people's testing) than the cheap and thick high purity copper/spc cables we can get easily enough.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 22, 2021)

Lamim Rashid said:


> From what I've noticed from testing it doesn't matter cause all the silver cables tested I've seen have a lot higher resistance than the copper and spc cables we have, even the cheap ones. My hypothesis is it's the thickness that makes a bigger difference in resistance. These cables aren't long enough for skin effect to be an issue, but if it is a thing having a litz cable, or spc would be superior to just copper but I have no idea if it matters any. I have around 10 cables that I'll be testing soon with multimeter soonish so I might be able to confirm a few things then. Theoretically a thick high purity graphene cable would be best but it's too expensive to produce a good one so most graphene cables aren't much better or actually worse (from what I've seen of other people's testing) than the cheap and thick high purity copper/spc cables we can get easily enough.


The most gibberish in your comment is "high purity graphene cable". Graphene is a single layer of sp2 carbon, and the "bulk graphene" is well... surprise-surprise, old good graphite, a moderately conductive material, understandably not used for cables.
What is sold to gullible audiophiles as "graphene" cables is "graphene-coated" (sprinkled, infused, here is your good chance to stretch your  marketing abilities) copper, a perfect demonstration how "name game" works to sell cables.
When science is ignored, the ignorance can be costly.


----------



## dougms3

Lamim Rashid said:


> From what I've noticed from testing it doesn't matter cause all the silver cables tested I've seen have a lot higher resistance than the copper and spc cables we have, even the cheap ones. My hypothesis is it's the thickness that makes a bigger difference in resistance. These cables aren't long enough for skin effect to be an issue, but if it is a thing having a litz cable, or spc would be superior to just copper but I have no idea if it matters any. I have around 10 cables that I'll be testing soon with multimeter soonish so I might be able to confirm a few things then. Theoretically a thick high purity graphene cable would be best but it's too expensive to produce a good one so most graphene cables aren't much better or actually worse (from what I've seen of other people's testing) than the cheap and thick high purity copper/spc cables we can get easily enough.


Don't take this for something more than what it is, its just a question.  I'm asking this because I'd like to know.

If one cable measures .2 ohm and another .8 ohm, what does a difference in .2 or .5 or any ohm sound like?  What does the measurement of ohms indicate in terms of sound?


----------



## Lamim Rashid

PhonoPhi said:


> The most gibberish in your comment is "high purity graphene cable". Graphene is a single layer of sp2 carbon, and the "bulk graphene" is well... surprise-surprise, old good graphite, a moderately conductive material, understandably not used for cables.
> What is sold to gullible audiophiles as "graphene" cables is "graphene-coated" (sprinkled, infused, here is your good chance to stretch your  marketing abilities) copper, a perfect demonstration how "name game" works to sell cables.
> When science is ignored, the ignorance can be costly.


It's not the graphene that would need to be high purity, but the copper in the alloy (or whatever it is, I've seen some marketed as alloys so that's what I'm using here). I haven't really looked into them too much cause the affordable ones don't even test well in resistance so I don't see why I would bother over a good old thick litz copper or spc cable. It's a lot less cost prohibitive to produce good quality copper or spc cables so it's hard to find any cables that are ACTUALLY more conductive, these "graphene" marketed cables included. 



dougms3 said:


> Don't take this for something more than what it is, its just a question.  I'm asking this because I'd like to know.
> 
> If one cable measures .2 ohm and another .8 ohm, what does a difference in .2 or .5 or any ohm sound like?  What does the measurement of ohms indicate in terms of sound?


This has been tested already by some people. It depends on the iems. Some iems are more sensitive to the resistance/conductivity of the cable, which can make the sound warmer or brighter. I think it was BA iems being more sensitive to it, and single DD iems being pretty much unaffected?


----------



## drspeter

Does anyone know if XinHS is using thicker 2pin connector? I have 2pin cable from XinHS and I just got one from Kbear. XinHS one was really hard to fit in and disconnect to the same IEM while Kbear was smooth and easy. They both claim that they use 0.78 2pin. I have received many XinHS products coming with scratches and stains in the connectors and plugs these days as well. I thought that they are selling the same quality products at cheaper prices but giving me disappoints these days.


----------



## dougms3

Lamim Rashid said:


> It's not the graphene that would need to be high purity, but the copper in the alloy (or whatever it is, I've seen some marketed as alloys so that's what I'm using here). I haven't really looked into them too much cause the affordable ones don't even test well in resistance so I don't see why I would bother over a good old thick litz copper or spc cable. It's a lot less cost prohibitive to produce good quality copper or spc cables so it's hard to find any cables that are ACTUALLY more conductive, these "graphene" marketed cables included.
> 
> 
> This has been tested already by some people. It depends on the iems. Some iems are more sensitive to the resistance/conductivity of the cable, which can make the sound warmer or brighter. I think it was BA iems being more sensitive to it, and single DD iems being pretty much unaffected?


You're saying an increase or decrease in .2 ohms will yield a warmer or brighter sound depending on the iem?  

Do you have a link to these tests?  Or name of the people who conducted these tests?


----------



## Lamim Rashid

dougms3 said:


> You're saying an increase or decrease in .2 ohms will yield a warmer or brighter sound depending on the iem?
> 
> Do you have a link to these tests?  Or name of the people who conducted these tests?


https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/which-200-300-iem-to-get/28676/235

@RikudouGoku


----------



## dougms3

Lamim Rashid said:


> https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/which-200-300-iem-to-get/28676/235
> 
> @RikudouGoku


Lol got it.  I'm not saying he's wrong but no offense but thats far from definitive proof.  

He doesn't believe cables change the sound in anyway.  Has he suddenly changed his tune?


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 23, 2021)

dougms3 said:


> Lol got it.  I'm not saying he's wrong but no offense but thats far from definitive proof.
> 
> He doesn't believe cables change the sound in anyway.  Has he suddenly changed his tune?


Compared to "believers" of all shades, he was always clearly saying that only resistance can matter for IEM cables, and he outlined the points how it matters and have a great database of cable resistance to guide people.

I thought to write more about that after all, it is the source that ultimately matters, but I think I will save my time here, let it be experiential learning with your wallet - caveat emptor...


----------



## dougms3

PhonoPhi said:


> Compared to "believers" of all shades, he was always clearly saying that only resistance can matter for IEM cables, and he outlined the points how it matters and have a great database of cable resistance to guide people.
> 
> I thought to write more about that after all, it is the source that ultimately matters, but I think I will save my time here, let it be experiential learning with your wallet - caveat emptor...


Let me tell you something son.

Truth or fact is not contingent on your belief.  Perhaps this type of thinking is a result of winning too many participation trophies in life, it has led you to believe covering your eyes makes the world disappear.

You like to say you're using science and insult people, put your money where your mouth is, you haven't done that once in the many times I've asked to you put it down.  You tell me google what you can't even google yourself.  

Theres a famous quote that applies here, pay attention because it applies to you.  "The greatest enemy of knowledge is not ignorance, it is the illusion of knowledge."


----------



## 14christ (Sep 23, 2021)

I like Eletech cables. Yes they are not budget but imo they are worth the money. All about perspective here and I'm happy with my recent purchase. It's all about the journey to me and I truly enjoy trying new equipment. That's just as fun to me as the end result.

I'm not going to get into a battle here about whether or not my Eletech cable changes the sound signature because I know it does. That's all that matters in the end is that I know. I'm not trying to convince anyone of this or that. My advice is to try a cable that uses higher quality materials and see for yourself. If it doesn't then sell it. If it does then great! But try and keep an open mind. That's the hard part, keeping an open mind.

/rant 😂


----------



## eloelo

Ehem,

Hillaudio Brilliance VIII Pure Silver cable 8 core. Malaysian brand cable that was on a big sale on Shopee, which brought it down from about $60 to about $45. 
https://shopee.sg/Hillaudio-Brilliance-VIII-Pure-Silver-Premium-IEM-Cable-i.201533830.8984533543

noticed it is also on Ali, but priced more expensive. Which is the original, I'm not sure
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002942170186.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.2ca32e0eWqA122

I noticed it has almost twice the number of silver strands as the XinHS 8 core while having the same strand thickness and higher purity, which was promising. Even then, it's still very light. There is no choice of earhooks because the cable is too thickly braided. Pretty looking, came in stiff and tangly, though easy to straighten back. Comes in a pretty case! Resistance is 0.25ohms on all channels, my lowest measuring silver cable. (Kbear limpid and some DIY silver cable were both more than 0.40ohms). I wonder if this much braid could cause some microphonics












Syrnarn 16 core Silver Plated OFC cable. A new store which came up recently on Ali. About $30
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003218081311.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4dd44c4d6YeRlM
Seller stated this cable had "no purity" even though I asked. I ordered it because it looked good in pictures and the seller was enthusiastic in getting me a straight qdc pin XD. This seller is very responsive throughout and helped with closely tracking the item when the delivery failed the 1st time.
External impression, it is a very well made cable. Even the custom qdc pins are self made and the hardware is unique. Cable color is gunmetal. it feels very full and weighty in my hand, and is thicker compared to your usual kbear and nicehck 16/24 cores.
When i measured it though, I saw ....200+ kilo ohms?? Turns out the qdc polarity was wrong and I was measuring the pin that wasn't supposed to have a current during the measurement. Seems there is a small leakage throughout all the channels, which I never experienced before.... 
I confronted the seller, and was told to rotate the whole qdc connector 180 degrees. It actually worked lmao. As for the current leakage, the seller could only apologize, and I don't think it matters much though, since the real impedance is pretty low at 0.12-0.13ohms.











Was tempted to get a higher priced cable from Shop5496037 Store, since it impressed me with their cheaper offerings. 4 core 7N SPC cable "frozen" OCC. Got on sale for about $70, but usually priced around $80. 
Externally, it is very shiny, almost as shiny as a sterling silver cable. making me believe it is using real silver for the plating. the wires are surprisingly almost as thin as those sterling silver cables, yet it still feels unexpectedly weightly. Feels premium in hand and quite resistant to tangling.
When measuring though, detecting a small leak on right channel showing impedance of 2 MEGA ohms. I don't think i want to worry about that on such an expensive cable lol. But shouldn't affect anything since the leak is so small. Meaures 0.20 ohms on all channels, which is decent for such a thin cable. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000393672298.html



beside the syrnarn


----------



## saldsald (Sep 24, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> Compared to "believers" of all shades, he was always clearly saying that only resistance can matter for IEM cables, and he outlined the points how it matters and have a great database of cable resistance to guide people.
> 
> I thought to write more about that after all, it is the source that ultimately matters, but I think I will save my time here, let it be experiential learning with your wallet - caveat emptor...


So what is your anticipated difference between
1) adding a resistor of say 0.2 ohm anywhere between the output socket and the drivers while the cable having a resistance of say 0.3ohm and
2) a cable having a resistance of 0.5ohm?

Since you have opened up some IEMs you should have realised they are stuffed with crossover boards with low quality resistors with values ranging between about a few ohms to about 50 ohms with tolerance of around 5-10%. For example the NRA electret driver has a 30.5 ohm (or maybe 30 ohm due to the poor tolerance) for attenuation which acts basically like an L-pad. I am sure you should hear a huge difference between your left and right IEM if that 0.5 ohms matter this much.
http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-Lpad.htm

I personally think there is something fundamentally wrong to consider cable as a simple DC resistor and call it a day. Also, IEC711 coupler is not a reliable and accurate tool to "measure the sound of IEMs". The graphs give you general impressions of the sound but they are always for reference only. Let's take a look at the following graph with exaggerated scale:


This is my NiceHCK Topguy measured 10 x 15 times consecutively (10 measurements, each with 15 runs to get the average). It is necessary to take the average of measurements because if you do a single run each time for each measurement, your graphs will look like random lines. Even if you see a dB difference between cables with different "resistance", just don't conclude right away it is resistance doing its job. And what really is the point of measuring the "resistance" of cables for reference if you can't really tell how it affect the sound precisely? We are not dealing with high pressure electricity line.

Also, SPLs only tell part of the story even you assume they are accurate. Take KZ's DQ6 as an example: the two 6mm drivers only add a bit of note weight to the mid range which can not be reflected on graphs. Even if you disconnect the drivers the SPL will remain the same as sound pressure level adds and subtracts logarithmically.
https://www.noisemeters.com/apps/db-calculator/
If the DD outputs at a SPL of 100dB at a certain voltage, even the two 6mm output at a combined SPL of 80dB you will not see an increment in measured SPL of even 0.1dB and in reality the two 6mm DDs output at a much lower level. I am really saying, SPLs are for reference only although they can tell you some major differences between two different IEMs.

I hope people here consider this as an open-minded discussion and stop drawing conclusions without any true scientific proofs or even approaches.


----------



## RoXor

I picked up the KBear Limpid Pro cable (3.5mm 2pin) some time ago, particularly for KZ ZAS. Its a good cable, good build quality, comfortable. Sound wise i feel they are definitely better than the stock cable. They sound more refined, noticeable improvement in soundstage width, highs are more clean, bass was toned down a bit, mids get slightly emphasized but not brought forward or on your face. For the price, they are crazy!!! I have gone through most of the conversations here, thanks to everyone who found it, talked about it.


----------



## RoXor

I have few cables from XINHS on the way- white crane, gold plated cable, graphene cable, pure silver cable. Looking forward to them! Will share impressions 
Thanks to all who shared their impressions.


----------



## Strifeff7

RoXor said:


> I have few cables from XINHS on the way- white crane, gold plated cable, graphene cable, pure silver cable. Looking forward to them! Will share impressions
> Thanks to all who shared their impressions.


Those are some great cables, 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥
I personally love the whitecrane,


----------



## Lamim Rashid (Sep 25, 2021)

RoXor said:


> I have few cables from XINHS on the way- white crane, gold plated cable, graphene cable, pure silver cable. Looking forward to them! Will share impressions
> Thanks to all who shared their impressions.


Which graphene cable you grabbing? I was interested in the 24 core one, I don't think I've seen anyone test that one yet.

Edit: cable in question https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005002823321465.html?browser_id=de0811157ec74ef09dc95ee766ce6646&aff_trace_key=16a9fa00604642ba812ac2c6e27c7c9c-1632222662572-02115&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=om93gbli0gacawpr17c1b356d4119f847a4618b753&gclid=&_imgsrc_=ae01.alicdn.com/kf/H9fee087b0c1b4aaab26c2cf9fd2c7791k.jpg_640x640Q90.jpg_.webp

Has anyone tested these yet? I'm curious how they measure. It's spc + graphene "alloy".


----------



## RoXor

Lamim Rashid said:


> Which graphene cable you grabbing? I was interested in the 24 core one, I don't think I've seen anyone test that one yet.
> 
> Edit: cable in question https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005002823321465.html?browser_id=de0811157ec74ef09dc95ee766ce6646&aff_trace_key=16a9fa00604642ba812ac2c6e27c7c9c-1632222662572-02115&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=om93gbli0gacawpr17c1b356d4119f847a4618b753&gclid=&_imgsrc_=ae01.alicdn.com/kf/H9fee087b0c1b4aaab26c2cf9fd2c7791k.jpg_640x640Q90.jpg_.webp
> 
> Has anyone tested these yet? I'm curious how they measure. It's spc + graphene "alloy".


I picked up the 4core variant
https://ja.aliexpress.com/item/1005001742192708.html
I have no idea how they measure. I never look at measurements 
I will share my listening impressions once they arrive sometime next week.


----------



## ridianod

Guys which cable do you recommend for ZS10 PRO QDC pin under the 25$? Thanks.


----------



## eloelo (Sep 25, 2021)

ridianod said:


> Guys which cable do you recommend for ZS10 PRO QDC pin under the 25$? Thanks.


this one definitely if you like thick cables. Measures 0.11 to 0.12ohms resistance, which is better than most cables. Only 3.5mm available
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002459419928.html

or If you need something lighter and with choice of 2.5 or 4.4 plug, this one
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003191113309.html


----------



## ridianod

eloelo said:


> this one definitely if you like thick cables. Measures 0.11 to 0.12ohms resistance, which is better than most cables. Only 3.5mm available
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002459419928.html
> 
> or If you need something lighter and with choice of 2.5 or 4.4 plug, this one
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003191113309.html


Thank you so much. In fact, there is no expectation of thick, thin, light, heavy, etc. I only saw in Hakuzen's measurements that the zs10's cable has a 4-digit resistance. Instead, I'm looking for a nice cable that fits my budget. I'm looking for 3.5mm. Is TACables really better than ZS's cable? So I might prefer it. What would you do if it were you?


----------



## eloelo (Sep 25, 2021)

ridianod said:


> Thank you so much. In fact, there is no expectation of thick, thin, light, heavy, etc. I only saw in Hakuzen's measurements that the zs10's cable has a 4-digit resistance. Instead, I'm looking for a nice cable that fits my budget. I'm looking for 3.5mm. Is TACables really better than ZS's cable? So I might prefer it. What would you do if it were you?


These have way lower resistance than default KZ cables. Personally I would go for TACAble, as it is very pretty, tough and has no defects. My favourite cable under $25. Only issue is you might have to wait a while for it to arrive due to high demand.


----------



## Ufanco

Thanks to all the members that answered my graphene question. Decided that ordering the non graphene cable was worth saving $30.00 bucks. I will revisit graphene in a few years to see if there a improvement to way it’s applied. 

What are thoughts on the amount of cores? Is less cores with bigger material stands better than more cores with thinner strands?


----------



## Lamim Rashid (Sep 27, 2021)

Ufanco said:


> Thanks to all the members that answered my graphene question. Decided that ordering the non graphene cable was worth saving $30.00 bucks. I will revisit graphene in a few years to see if there a improvement to way it’s applied.
> 
> What are thoughts on the amount of cores? Is less cores with bigger material stands better than more cores with thinner strands?


I don't think the number of cores really matter, especially past 8 because of how it's braided. All it really matters for is feel. More cores = more sleeving which adds more thickness and weight which isn't the conductor material it self. Thin cables do suffer a bit in resistance so if you're driving a sensitive ba iem or something like that you might want to consider getting a thick cable like the trn t2, etc. Purity and material type doesn't really make much of a difference, you're basically just buying for the feel/comfort, etc. Most iems aren't sensitive enough for the resistance of the cable to matter, and most cheap chifi cables are still very good resistance wise, I believe most cables will measure under 0.3 ohms which is very good. It's the cheap silver cables (not to be confused with silver plated copper, those ones are still very good) that usually don't measure well, most are above 0.3 ohms.


----------



## Tomm11

I don't meter my cables but I'm wondering why cheap "silver" cables would measure high resistance.   I assume that cheap "silver plated" copper cables are just tinned copper, maybe with a very, very low silver content.  But resistance wise, they should be about equal to copper.  So either the wire isn't copper, but maybe copper clad aluminum which is about 55% less conductive compared to pure copper.  Or, the wire is a higher gauge (smaller diameter wire) in general.  Or, since most cheap iem cables seem to be "silver plated" copper, maybe it's just that being cheap equals poor soldering and thus higher resistance.


----------



## 14christ

Tomm11 said:


> I don't meter my cables but I'm wondering why cheap "silver" cables would measure high resistance.   I assume that cheap "silver plated" copper cables are just tinned copper, maybe with a very, very low silver content.  But resistance wise, they should be about equal to copper.  So either the wire isn't copper, but maybe copper clad aluminum which is about 55% less conductive compared to pure copper.  Or, the wire is a higher gauge (smaller diameter wire) in general.  Or, since most cheap iem cables seem to be "silver plated" copper, maybe it's just that being cheap equals poor soldering and thus higher resistance.


I agree. There are lots more going on with cables than simple resistance. Materials DO matter and matter greatly in my experience. Like you said @Tomm11 even down to the solder used and the way in which it's soldered.

For example some cable makers will float the wire from the connector with solder just out of being lazy. This reduces conductivity as opposed to soldering the copper/metal directly to the connector etc...which in turn changes how the cable will sound.


----------



## Lamim Rashid

Tomm11 said:


> I don't meter my cables but I'm wondering why cheap "silver" cables would measure high resistance.   I assume that cheap "silver plated" copper cables are just tinned copper, maybe with a very, very low silver content.  But resistance wise, they should be about equal to copper.  So either the wire isn't copper, but maybe copper clad aluminum which is about 55% less conductive compared to pure copper.  Or, the wire is a higher gauge (smaller diameter wire) in general.  Or, since most cheap iem cables seem to be "silver plated" copper, maybe it's just that being cheap equals poor soldering and thus higher resistance.


I couldn't give you the real answer, I just know what I've seen from other peoples testing. The best ones I've seen tested under like 50 bucks are only around .25 ohm in resistance. I believe it was trn's cable and the xinhs cable? My hypothesis is because they are much thinner cause they are more expensive to produce. Having a thicker wire gauge must provide a greater effect in lowering resistance compared to the 5% conductivity difference between copper and silver, there's a also a second possible factor, and that's the purity of the material. Most silver cables are only 4N in purity, most copper cables in the same price bracket are at least 5N, but more commonly 6N, with some even being 7N in purity. I'm not actually sure how big of a difference the purity makes, obviously there are diminishing returns the higher the purity but it could possibly be a factor. Regardless of the actual reason, there isnt a single pure silver cable under I think even $60 that measures lower than the $13 TRN T2 cable (which is 0.15 ohm I believe). The best measured silver cable I've seen isnt even a pure silver cable, it's a 8 core xinhs cable measuring at 0.1 ohm with 4 cores being 6N copper, and the other 4 being 4N silver, which further leads me to believe my first hypothesis to being the most likely answer to your question.


----------



## Tomm11 (Sep 28, 2021)

I didn't realize that you were referring to pure silver cables.  If it's true that they all measure for "high" resistance then the answer is simple.  Four 9's silver is still pretty pure so it's not likely that.  Assuming that they are real, pure silver ...  It's either that they are a higher gauge (smaller wire) or, again, poor solder connections.   If they are "all" measuring high, I assume it's the former ... smaller wires being used in the cheaper pure silver cables.   The resistance difference between silver and copper isn't that great.  Going just one wire gauge higher (smaller) is probably enough to negate any advantage that silver has over copper in terms of resistance.  Even with the relatively short lengths of iem cables.

I have a Kbear limpid (not the pro) but it's still in the box.  That's a $20 something silver cable which would qualify as cheap.  My VOM's are pretty good but they are 3 1/2 digit.  They serve my purposes fine but will only allow a measurment to 1/10 of an ohm.   I'll meter it just for kicks anyway now that I'm curious.


----------



## Lamim Rashid

Tomm11 said:


> I didn't realize that you were referring to pure silver cables.  If it's true that they all measure for "high" resistance then the answer is simple.  Four 9's silver is still pretty pure so it's not likely that.  Assuming that they are real, pure silver ...  It's either that they are a higher gauge (smaller wire) or, again, poor solder connections.   If they are "all" measuring high, I assume it's the former ... smaller wires being used in the cheaper pure silver cables.   The resistance difference between silver and copper isn't that great.  Going just one wire gauge higher (smaller) is probably enough to negate any advantage that silver has over copper in terms of resistance.  Even with the relatively short lengths of iem cables.
> 
> I have a Kbear limpid (not the pro) but it's still in the box.  That's a $20 something silver cable which would qualify as cheap.  My VOM's are pretty good but they are 3 1/2 digit.  They serve my purposes fine but will only allow a measurment to 1/10 of an ohm.   I'll meter it just for kicks anyway now that I'm curious.


Yeah pretty much what my hypothesis, they're probably too high in guage compared to similarly priced and even cheaper copper and spc cables. Poor solder connections is another thing I never considered, but would explain why even some thick cables measure poorly. I have one or two silver cables, going to meter my whole collect today hopefully.


----------



## eloelo (Oct 2, 2021)

Looks like XinHS has new competition
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/912394864

hmm actually quite a bit more expensive, even though cables are similar


----------



## Tomm11

Just metered a Kbear Limpid cable.  .45 - .49 ohms per leg.    I'd say about expected if the wire is 30 gauge.  Limpid is pretty limp so it may be 30 awg.  Checked with my cheap meter but probably close enough.  My better meters only have .1 ohm resolution.


----------



## rainlynd

Hi, I wanna ask some help about recommendations on good budget 2.5mm balanced cable that has KZ connectors. Can you guys suggest some cables?


----------



## omegaorgun (Oct 7, 2021)

This isn't half bad! Used it a 4.4mm version on my FH5S and sounded great. I am probably going to buy the blue one pictured on the right.

Flows but also some rigidity, doesn't kink. Overall for under $30 it's solid.








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002500899018.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.14e83c005TzKvH&mp=1

Main store https://openheart.aliexpress.com/store/5883019?spm=a2g0o.detail.100005.1.6c2b3f51pp5oUz

I also got this LINSOUL Tripowin Altea, really nice cable, but the 4.4 didn't play nice with my ifi Zen Can or DAC connector.
Worked fine in the A30, I have two other 4.4's that worked just fine, so perhaps the ifi connector has a really tight tolerance as it plugged in easier than my other two which needed a good push.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09DYHWFJ9?ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details&th=1

Also have a 3.5mm of the Yin-yoo on the right, wish I had 4.4 on that as it's a beautiful cable, dense heavy copper.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001085882852.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000023.3.78554fee0ZXngm


----------



## silent-circuit

I have a couple OpenHeart cables coming, though who knows how long they will take to arrive. I typically buy stuff on AliExpress like it's a future surprise gift to myself.


----------



## eloelo (Oct 8, 2021)

So I wanted an all-black cable now and looked to XinHS's version of NiceHck's C4-1 cable. Rather than using their own black hardware, I asked if they could help to source for Hakugei black hardware, and they did! Unfortunately the hakugei qdc connector didn't go all the way in, but the risk of using this part was my own. The splitter and chin slider were still from XinHS. As for the C4-1, I do like the feel of the cable. Looks thick but it's pretty light, which makes sense for its strand count.
Do wait for a sale though. I got mine for $48 at base, +$15 for hakugei parts. Impedance is 0.13-0.16ohms. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001786929418.html




Also tried a peculiar looking cable from Lunashops at slightly below $30, since they use straight qdc connectors by default. 7N SPC according to seller. It is very thin but dense, so it feels a little heavy. Feels like an outdated configuration, since it is hardly flexible (you can kinda imagine it from the pic). Despite measuring good for a thin cable (0.12-0.13ohms), there is too much microphonics due to its stiffness for me.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000741372337.html


----------



## JEHL

Does anyone know of a 3.5mm cable (on both ends) with an inline microphone?


----------



## Ufanco

Received my custom silver cable from XINHS looks the same as the standard silver cable. Only difference is the number of core of the regular silver is 10*0.08*8, and the core of this silver cable is 18*0.06*8. 
Only way I noticed a difference was by magnifying the cable and comparing it to my half silver half copper XINHS cable.
I’m undecided if going be using it with the Moondrop Variations. The silver imho doesn’t seem to add anything special to the sound quality over my other cables.
Going listen a day or two to see if grows on me. If not it was something inexpensive to try out to see if I like the sound of a silver cable. So far my cable buying experience has been cable material imho can effects sound. 
On higher end cables I still feel anything over $100.00 is mostly hype and better off first putting the money into other upgrades first or saving for a better iem. If your at endgame in your setup and buying high end cables makes you feel good then why not. Life’s too short and whatever brings you happiness you should enjoy.


----------



## 14christ

Ufanco said:


> Received my custom silver cable from XINHS looks the same as the standard silver cable. Only difference is the number of core of the regular silver is 10*0.08*8, and the core of this silver cable is 18*0.06*8.
> Only way I noticed a difference was by magnifying the cable and comparing it to my half silver half copper XINHS cable.
> I’m undecided if going be using it with the Moondrop Variations. The silver imho doesn’t seem to add anything special to the sound quality over my other cables.
> Going listen a day or two to see if grows on me. If not it was something inexpensive to try out to see if I like the sound of a silver cable. So far my cable buying experience has been cable material imho can effects sound.
> On higher end cables I still feel anything over $100.00 is mostly hype and better off first putting the money into other upgrades first or saving for a better iem. If your at endgame in your setup and buying high end cables makes you feel good then why not. Life’s too short and whatever brings you happiness you should enjoy.


Your exactly right on the last part. My endgame is MEST MK2 and I absolutely love it. Not going anywhere anytime soon. The more I listen to it the more I appreciate it. 

But I will say this and this is my experience. Not trying to convince anyone of anything. Simply sharing what I have learned or what I feel I have learned atleast. 

Quality of materials does matter! I've had the cheapest of the cheap and some relatively expensive cables and there is a difference. Down to the method of soldering, quality of solder, materials used, connector used and the quality of it, 2 pin material quality, etc...the list goes on.

The biggest difference I have found is the better the cable, no matter the price, the smoother everything sounds. That's the best way I know how to put it. Yes, soundstage, resolution, texture, dynamic range, and all the thousands of names whatever you wanna call it, can and sometimes do get better! But....not always and not all of them. 

It also depends on the synergy between the iem and cable. Also it doesn't really matter what cable I use with my BLON 03 because the iem is the bottleneck, not the cable. But on my MEST MK2, the bottleneck is definitely not the IEM. 

So then, the difference is noticable when swapping cables on the MEST. Yes its subtle, not an overwhelming difference but the difference is there non the less. So assuming you have found the material i.e. copper, silver, SPC, etc that you feel has the best synergy with your iems the next question is how much are you willing to pay to squeeze every last drop of performance out of your iem?

You cannot say anything over this amount or that amount is dimeneshing returns because most of us have not owned $2000 cables. Only someone who has owned them all can honestly say such a thing. 

So the way I look at it is to focus on your source, then your iems, THEN your cables as it's all about fine tuning at that point. 

But for me, I'm willing to pay half the cost of my iem on a cable to get that last bit of performance because to me....it's worth it and it's what I enjoy. This is a wonderful hobby and everyone has a different way of doing things. I like to see everyone's way and consider it. If it's not for me no biggy.


----------



## Ufanco (Oct 14, 2021)

14christ said:


> Your exactly right on the last part. My endgame is MEST MK2 and I absolutely love it. Not going anywhere anytime soon. The more I listen to it the more I appreciate it.
> 
> But I will say this and this is my experience. Not trying to convince anyone of anything. Simply sharing what I have learned or what I feel I have learned atleast.
> 
> ...





Totally agree a lot of good points in your response, in my case I feel it’s better to maybe save towards a better iem. I love the moondrop variations with edm, trance, pop etc. if that’s all I listened too they be my endgame. Since I also enjoy classic rock I feel there a little something that is missing with the variations. 

Don’t get me wrong the variations work well with rock they just don’t blow me away like they do with edm. Variations have really expanded my music taste due there the working so well with certain music and that’s a good thing. Still I need to determine if what I’m missing in classic rock is related to the iem or the recording of mostly music from the 60’s and 70’s. Chris you went from variations to the mest would love to hear your thoughts on that. 

Anyways back to cables I’m finding the solid silver cable with my hearing doesn’t sound as good as the mixed material cables. Going listen a bit longer then switch to solid copper before going back to the mixed cable. The quality of the silver cable from XINHS still was a great value for the price only few bucks more than his standard silver with more cores seems a steal.

I’m at the point in my journey I’m still trying find what my endgame will be. If a decent quality silver cable doesn’t sound good when and if I ever decide to try a higher price cable I at least have and ideal what material or mix of I enjoy most will be.


----------



## Tomm11

Ufanco said:


> All good points and do agree it’s a ho
> 
> Totally agree in my case I feel it’s better to maybe save towards a better iem. I love the moondrop variations with edm, trance, pop etc. if that’s all I listened too they be my endgame. Since I also enjoy classic rock I feel there a little something that is missing with the variations.
> 
> ...


What Variations is "missing" in order to play those music genres really well is the mid and upper bass and lower mids.   I'm not knocking them.  I love Variations but I recognize that they don't excel at every genre because of the way they are tuned.   They also don't hide the warts of poor recordings.


----------



## saldsald (Oct 14, 2021)

Ufanco said:


> Totally agree a lot of good points in your response, in my case I feel it’s better to maybe save towards a better iem. I love the moondrop variations with edm, trance, pop etc. if that’s all I listened too they be my endgame. Since I also enjoy classic rock I feel there a little something that is missing with the variations.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong the variations work well with rock they just don’t blow me away like they do with edm. Variations have really expanded my music taste due there the working so well with certain music and that’s a good thing. Still I need to determine if what I’m missing in classic rock is related to the iem or the recording of mostly music from the 60’s and 70’s. Chris you went from variations to the mest would love to hear your thoughts on that.
> 
> ...


I also prefer mixed material cables that I think that they give extra dimensions. Try this with the Variations (I have been recommending this one all the time):

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843346773.html?spm=a2g0n.detail.0.0.3d034683idg1go&gps-id=storeRecommendH5&scm=1007.18500.187585.0&scm_id=1007.18500.187585.0&scm-url=1007.18500.187585.0&pvid=89807119-bb58-44c1-a210-24a2574e8057&_t=gps-id:storeRecommendH5,scm-url:1007.18500.187585.0,pvid:89807119-bb58-44c1-a210-24a2574e8057,tpp_buckets:668#2846#8111#1996&pdp_ext_f={"sceneId":"8500","sku_id":"12000017821564149"}&browser_id=aec2fb602f37432ea84bf4ead13598f0&aff_trace_key=4255086de9ae4ad0838b5829b508f060-1633447072166-02714-_ePNSNV&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=rowgbmbwuicadrzd17c8148cbf52445826349e04f8&gclid=

I bought two expensive non-listed pure silver cables from XINHS and I still find the cable above much much better.


Tomm11 said:


> What Variations is "missing" in order to play those music genres really well is the mid and upper bass and lower mids.   I'm not knocking them.  I love Variations but I recognize that they don't excel at every genre because of the way they are tuned.   They also don't hide the warts of poor recordings.


Exactly what I have been complaining about the Variations. I think for example, French (bass) horn sounds like fart with the Variations due to something lacking or maybe too much in those regions, just not very well tuned. Otherwise I love my Variations.


----------



## Ufanco (Oct 14, 2021)

saldsald said:


> I also prefer mixed material cables that I think that they give extra dimensions. Try this with the Variations (I have been recommending this one all the time):
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843346773.html?spm=a2g0n.detail.0.0.3d034683idg1go&gps-id=storeRecommendH5&scm=1007.18500.187585.0&scm_id=1007.18500.187585.0&scm-url=1007.18500.187585.0&pvid=89807119-bb58-44c1-a210-24a2574e8057&_t=gps-id:storeRecommendH5,scm-url:1007.18500.187585.0,pvid:89807119-bb58-44c1-a210-24a2574e8057,tpp_buckets:668#2846#8111#1996&pdp_ext_f={"sceneId":"8500","sku_id":"12000017821564149"}&browser_id=aec2fb602f37432ea84bf4ead13598f0&aff_trace_key=4255086de9ae4ad0838b5829b508f060-1633447072166-02714-_ePNSNV&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=rowgbmbwuicadrzd17c8148cbf52445826349e04f8&gclid=
> 
> ...



Yes I bought that cable shortly after you mentioned it on the moondrop thread (thank you). It my current favorite with variations and woulda saved me a few dollars if I stopped there. Oh well live and learn, at least XINHS cable are not super expensive. Plus it’s a hobby and it was fun to try out other cables.

The one you listed is my favorite closely followed by this cable.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002994387021.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.d05e4c4dCBszWP

The cable below description is really good for a laugh. The boil cable for 10 hours was a really bad Translation 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_pc_home.smartJustForYou_6000885543582.1


----------



## saldsald

Ufanco said:


> Yes I bought that cable shortly after you mentioned it on the moondrop thread (thank you). It my current favorite with variations and woulda saved me a few dollars if I stopped there. Oh well live and learn, at least XINHS cable are not super expensive. Plus it’s a hobby and the it was fun to try out other cables.
> 
> The one you listed is my favorite closely followed by this cable.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002994387021.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.d05e4c4dCBszWP


Haha, that's good and I bought 25 more after that one but it is always a hit or miss. 




Best way to store cables btw!

I personally recommend trying out all those gold containing cables but not too much gold like 8 core gold plated copper. There is something special about having gold in the cable.


Ufanco said:


> The cable below description is really good for a laugh. The boil cable for 10 hours was a really bad Translation
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002617825375.html?pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000021416647528","ship_from":""}&gps-id=pcStoreJustForYou&scm=1007.23125.137358.0&scm_id=1007.23125.137358.0&scm-url=1007.23125.137358.0&pvid=d3c77149-1d98-41e6-8116-44fbd2b8ba5f&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.smartJustForYou_6000885543582.1



Haha, I can see there is a lot of wrong information here and there.


----------



## Ufanco

Ok sorry just couldn’t resist posting this cable. With frequency response like this who wouldn’t want on of these in there collection. Honestly don’t even know how they can measure there cables so it is more of laugh than anything else.




Here is a link to it.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002363241144.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.777d3c009EWg8X&mp=1


----------



## PhonoPhi

Ufanco said:


> Ok sorry just couldn’t resist posting this cable. With frequency response like this who wouldn’t want on of these in there collection. Honestly don’t even know how they can measure there cables so it is more of laugh than anything else.
> 
> 
> Here is a link to it.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002363241144.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.777d3c009EWg8X&mp=1


If a cable attenuates non-uniformly in the frequency spectrum even more than a dB - it is gibberish. Why would anyone want crazy random attenuation like shown in that gimmicky graph??

The laugh (or sad compassion) can be caused by people wasting their money on such cables, as well as graphene, 1% gold, alloys, etc... instead of getting a good source or a few good sources for diversity and enjoyment.

I know it is a hobby and all that, but there are parts of this hobby to which the phrase "snake oil" fits like a glove!
But please do ignore my comment if you know or hear better


----------



## vilders

Hello everybody. Can anyone help with the promo code from the cable store XINHS ?
This amount is about $50
Thanks


----------



## assassin10000

Ordered a xinhs 4-core copper alloy last month and had them make it without the ear hooks, for use with earbuds.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Hello everyone. Which cable would you suggest for Astell&Kern Diana? The stock cable is too heavy. I'd also like to enhance the Treble a bit to get that open feeling I get with Meze 99 Silver Cable for Meze 99C. Any recommendation?

I'm thinking "BQEYZ C10" might be a good option. I also like the concept of swappable connections of "Fiio LC-RC" so If I get that cable and use MMCX to 0.78mm adapter, would I loose sound quality?


----------



## Tomm11

I've never tried them myself but those mmcx to 2-pin adapters add length to the connection at the iem end which a lot of folks don't seem to like.  There would be a small amount of additional resistance added by using the connectors but it probably wouldn't affect the sound quality.   It's too bad that Fiio doesn't offer (or have readily available) a 2 pin version of that cable.  $99 isn't bad for a decent cable with a very good modular plug system.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Tomm11 said:


> I've never tried them myself but those mmcx to 2-pin adapters add length to the connection at the iem end which a lot of folks don't seem to like.  There would be a small amount of additional resistance added by using the connectors but it probably wouldn't affect the sound quality.   It's too bad that Fiio doesn't offer (or have readily available) a 2 pin version of that cable.  $99 isn't bad for a decent cable with a very good modular plug system.


I can get an "L-Shaped" converter and see if it's comfortable to use and even if it's not, I'll just use the Fiio cable with Campfire Honeydew. My main concern is sound, both Diana & Honeydew are very warm/bassy IEM's with recessed treble. I need a cable that can slightly improve the treble region. From what I read online, the Fiio LC-RC cable tames the FH5s sibilant treble so I'm worried how it will pair the warm IEM's.


----------



## Ufanco (Oct 22, 2021)

Deleted was wrong thread


----------



## abitdeef

Hello, just a quick question, I'm looking for something thin and light in a mmcx 2.5 or 4m4 balanced cable without ear bends. Someone in another thread mentioned linum but they're like 300 dollars. 

I'm looking for something cheaper. I've got a beautiful light cable that came with rose mini 3 pro but it's not balanced. I prefer it in weight and thinness to my effect audio virtuoso. 

Just wondering if anyone has suggestions. Most cables on Ali look on the thicker side to me. I did see an AOL audio that looked pretty thin and light but it's hard to tell.


----------



## Johnfg465vd (Oct 22, 2021)

abitdeef said:


> Hello, just a quick question, I'm looking for something thin and light in a mmcx 2.5 or 4m4 balanced cable without ear bends. Someone in another thread mentioned linum but they're like 300 dollars.
> 
> I'm looking for something cheaper. I've got a beautiful light cable that came with rose mini 3 pro but it's not balanced. I prefer it in weight and thinness to my effect audio virtuoso.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has suggestions. Most cables on Ali look on the thicker side to me. I did see an AOL audio that looked pretty thin and light but it's hard to tell.


Campfire Audio - Litz Cable or Smoky Litz Cables​


----------



## abitdeef (Oct 22, 2021)

Johnfg465vd said:


> Campfire Audio - Litz Cable or Smoky Litz Cables​



Thanks for the suggestion but I don't want anything with memory wire or a plastic sleeve on the ear bends.  So AOL audio is out for me.  Plus I actually ruined my effect audios by trying to remove that plastic memory sleeve bend- I accidentally danaged the wire when trying to cut the sleeve away.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

abitdeef said:


> I don't want anything with memory wire or a plastic sleeve


Hmm, if you are up to it you can cut off the plastic sleeve with a blade.


----------



## abitdeef (Oct 22, 2021)

Johnfg465vd said:


> Hmm, if you are up to it you can cut off the plastic sleeve with a blade.



Looks like there is a metal wire in there too. But I'd be nervous after what happened to my effect audio cables. I guess it depends on how tight that sleeve is. 

I'm looking for something like this 






Or this 





Both very thin, both not balanced 😀


----------



## Johnfg465vd

abitdeef said:


> I'd be nervous after what happened to my effect audio cables


Got it. I don't remember seeing such a cable but will share here if I find something.


----------



## abitdeef

Johnfg465vd said:


> Got it. I don't remember seeing such a cable but will share here if I find something.



Thanks, appreciate it!


----------



## Tomm11 (Oct 22, 2021)

Satin Audio doesn't have shrink wrap earhooks.   They start at about $100 for 4 wire version of their entry level cables and go up from their.  I have an 8 wire version of their Chimera II which was about $200.   It's not thin but it's not a particularly heavy cable either.  The 4 wire version wouldn't be the thinnest cable but again, no ear hooks and wouldn't be considered a heavy cable.   Or, the DDHiFi Forest cable comes to mind.  It's an OCC copper cable, thin, light and no earhooks.  Come in MMCX or 2-Pin, 2.5mm  ... about $60.  It's much thinner and lighter than it looks in photos too.

If you want to go cheap,  buy something like a TRN or FDBro (or any number of different brand names) 8 core cable and cut off the shrink.   You can use one of those thread/seam rippers that are used for sewing or a small pair of wire snips.  I know you said that you destroyed an Effect Audio cable by trying but it's easy to remove the heat shrink and you'd only be out about $20 if you managed to screw up one of those cables.

DDHiFi Forest ...  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002466022526.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000060.1.7e7453c47gHFuj&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.169870.0&scm_id=1007.13339.169870.0&scm-url=1007.13339.169870.0&pvid=0de9126d-75a4-4a48-8c3f-00b1da86b4c1&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller,scm-url:1007.13339.169870.0,pvid:0de9126d-75a4-4a48-8c3f-00b1da86b4c1,tpp_buckets:668#2846#8115#2000&&pdp_ext_f={"sceneId":"3339","sku_id":"12000020754728671"}

ALO Audio cables are pretty thin.  At least the less expensive ALO cables are.  And I believe they are the cable maker for Campfire Audio, or at least for some of their iem models.


----------



## silent-circuit

Tomm11 said:


> Satin Audio doesn't have shrink wrap earhooks.   They start at about $100 for 4 wire version of their entry level cables and go up from their.  I have an 8 wire version of their Chimera II which was about $200.   It's not thin but it's not a particularly heavy cable either.  The 4 wire version wouldn't be the thinnest cable but again, no ear hooks and wouldn't be considered a heavy cable.   Or, the DDHiFi Forest cable comes to mind.  It's an OCC copper cable, thin, light and no earhooks.  Come in MMCX or 2-Pin, 2.5mm  ... about $60.  It's much thinner and lighter than it looks in photos too.
> 
> If you want to go cheap,  buy something like a TRN or FDBro (or any number of different brand names) 8 core cable and cut off the shrink.   You can use one of those thread/seam rippers that are used for sewing or a small pair of wire snips.  I know you said that you destroyed an Effect Audio cable by trying but it's easy to remove the heat shrink and you'd only be out about $20 if you managed to screw up one of those cables.
> 
> ...



I believe ALO /is/ Campfire Audio. Like, same company, different name.


----------



## 14christ

KBEAR 24 CORE is the best for that imo.


----------



## abitdeef (Oct 22, 2021)

Tomm11 said:


> Satin Audio doesn't have shrink wrap earhooks.   They start at about $100 for 4 wire version of their entry level cables and go up from their.  I have an 8 wire version of their Chimera II which was about $200.   It's not thin but it's not a particularly heavy cable either.  The 4 wire version wouldn't be the thinnest cable but again, no ear hooks and wouldn't be considered a heavy cable.   Or, the DDHiFi Forest cable comes to mind.  It's an OCC copper cable, thin, light and no earhooks.  Come in MMCX or 2-Pin, 2.5mm  ... about $60.  It's much thinner and lighter than it looks in photos too.
> 
> If you want to go cheap,  buy something like a TRN or FDBro (or any number of different brand names) 8 core cable and cut off the shrink.   You can use one of those thread/seam rippers that are used for sewing or a small pair of wire snips.  I know you said that you destroyed an Effect Audio cable by trying but it's easy to remove the heat shrink and you'd only be out about $20 if you managed to screw up one of those cables.
> 
> ...



I really appreciate this info, my ears are very sensitive so a thnner lighter cable is better for me. I tried using a small Swiss army knife scissors to remove the heat shrink on my effect audio Grandioso and I somehow damaged one of the leads 😢

So that's why I'm hesitant about the AOL audio wire because it looks like it has a steel wire running through that section. But I might check out the DD for the money. I will look at the satin too. I have a thin 2 pin cable that's balanced but not mmcx. 

Honestly although it looks like a tinsel type cable the one that came with the rose mini 3 is idea for me because of the weight and thinness, and sounds great.  I should contact them and see who the oem manufacturer is and if they have similar balanced cables.

But again thanks, I'm always looking but they're are just so many cables and iems anymore.

Pic of Rose branded cable


----------



## Tomm11

ALO Pure Silver Litz has no memory wire or shrink ... if you want silver and want to spend $200.


----------



## 14christ

By far the softest cable I have ever used. It's like a soft rope.


----------



## assassin10000 (Oct 22, 2021)

@abitdeef

Perhaps contact Xinhs on AE. They can do their cables without ear hooks on request.

I just got mine a week or so ago. 4 core copper alloy MMCX in 3.5mm (available in various connectors and also 2.5 or 4.4).


----------



## abitdeef

Tomm11 said:


> ALO Pure Silver Litz has no memory wire or shrink ... if you want silver and want to spend $200.



Not if I don't have too. 😉 the problem is I can't buy most of these from Amazon where I could return them if they're not what I want. The AOL do look thin and light though.


----------



## abitdeef

14christ said:


> By far the softest cable I have ever used. It's like a soft rope.



Might have to check out a lower core model, they have a pure silver model too. I wonder if that's soft.


----------



## 14christ

abitdeef said:


> Might have to check out a lower core model, they have a pure silver model too. I wonder if that's soft.


I've tried every one of them and while the lower models are soft the 24 core's PVC coating is the softest. Also, the 24 core can handle more power too. On my desktop setup the lower models clip on my a30 pro amp anything past 12 o'clock on medium gain. 

The 24 core however can go past 12 o'clock on high gain without clipping. It's deafening 😂 but no clipping. If your not using over 3W of power this is no concern but something to think about.


----------



## abitdeef

14christ said:


> I've tried every one of them and while the lower models are soft the 24 core's PVC coating is the softest. Also, the 24 core can handle more power too. On my desktop setup the lower models clip on my a30 pro amp anything past 12 o'clock on medium gain.
> 
> The 24 core however can go past 12 o'clock on high gain without clipping. It's deafening 😂 but no clipping. If your not using over 3W of power this is no concern but something to think about.



That's good yes! But I'm thinking very thin cable lol. More like 4 core ha ha.


----------



## abitdeef

Thanks for all the help, I ordered a silver AOL cable without earhooks. It looked pretty thin and light. Hopefully it's soft too.


----------



## 14christ

abitdeef said:


> Thanks for all the help, I ordered a silver AOL cable without earhooks. It looked pretty thin and light. Hopefully it's soft too.


Still loving the R5S by the way. 👍👍


----------



## abitdeef

14christ said:


> Still loving the R5S by the way. 👍👍



It's a sweet dap for sure.


----------



## Tomm11

abitdeef said:


> Thanks for all the help, I ordered a silver AOL cable without earhooks. It looked pretty thin and light. Hopefully it's soft too.


You spent the $200 bucks then.  Should be a good cable.   I'm with you preferring thin and light cables, however I do like the heat shrink formed earhooks as long as they don't have a wire.   Hopefully that ALO cable works out for you.


----------



## abitdeef (Oct 23, 2021)

Tomm11 said:


> You spent the $200 bucks then.  Should be a good cable.   I'm with you preferring thin and light cables, however I do like the heat shrink formed earhooks as long as they don't have a wire.   Hopefully that ALO cable works out for you.





Tomm11 said:


> No sir, they were 87 and change. I don't think they're pure silver but I don't care. I was more interested in thinness and having no memory sleeves. My ears can't really discern from different cables unless the resistance is unusually high.
> 
> Pics


----------



## Tomm11 (Oct 24, 2021)

I see.  Looks exactly like the "Pure Silver Litz" on the ALO site that they state come with the Atlas.   So, those should be pure silver.  I'd say you got a real good deal then.  I was thinking you bought directly from the ALO site which has them for $199 (on sale).

https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/pure-silver-litz/


----------



## abitdeef

Tomm11 said:


> I see.  Looks exactly like the "Pure Silver Litz" on the ALO site that they state come with the Atlas.   So, those should be pure silver.  I'd say you got a real good deal then.  I was thinking you bought directly from the ALO site which has them for $199 (on sale).
> 
> https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/pure-silver-litz/



Sounds cool, yes, these are supposed to be the ones used with the Altus. I just got them because of no ear sleeves and they look pretty thin. Glad I apparently got a good deal.


----------



## r31ya

I just bought Aria last month, my KBear balance cable causing it some noise in some songs
i'm looking for replacement, the options is Tripowin Zonie or Faeeal Hibiscus.
Have anyone tried Zonie?


----------



## silent-circuit

r31ya said:


> I just bought Aria last month, my KBear balance cable causing it some noise in some songs
> i'm looking for replacement, the options is Tripowin Zonie or Faeeal Hibiscus.
> Have anyone tried Zonie?


I have a couple of the Zonie, they're fine, just your basic cable, no bad microphonics or anything. No experience with the other.


----------



## Dtagonkiva

> Need a suggestion for  Graphene cable between KBEAR Wide and XINHS Graphene 8 core
> Who is better and worth the money?


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Both are probably good cables but the XINHS is more popular (tried and tested) and suggested in this or hifiguides threads. So by money would be on XINHS.


----------



## superuser1

I got the XINHIS 4 core graphene cables and they are a great buy IMO. @Dtagonkiva


----------



## xoxiax

Hi friends.
I'm an ignorant about cable science and i have a doubt that maybe you can solve me. I'm thinking about buying a cable upgrade for my Meze Empyrean. I've seen on sale the one that Meze builds in silver plated at a price that i could maybe pay, but i have a doubt because it has a 2.5mm termination when all my dacs and amps offer 4.4mm. That means i should use a cable adapter. 

And there arrives my doubt, buying a good cable and then using an adapter that could have different characteristics (even if i buy a silver plated copper one) doesn't ruin the sense of buying that cable? I'm afraid about the sound being as good as the one that the weakest element (supposedly the adapter) will provide. In that case i'd prefer searching for a good and non expensive (not more than 200 euros) silver cable ended in 4.4mm, but if my concern doesn't make sense i can solve my hunt with that 2.5 mm on sale...

Thanks in advance for your answer!


----------



## Johnfg465vd (Nov 13, 2021)

xoxiax said:


> Hi friends.
> I'm an ignorant about cable science and i have a doubt that maybe you can solve me. I'm thinking about buying a cable upgrade for my Meze Empyrean. I've seen on sale the one that Meze builds in silver plated at a price that i could maybe pay, but i have a doubt because it has a 2.5mm termination when all my dacs and amps offer 4.4mm. That means i should use a cable adapter.
> 
> And there arrives my doubt, buying a good cable and then using an adapter that could have different characteristics (even if i buy a silver plated copper one) doesn't ruin the sense of buying that cable? I'm afraid about the sound being as good as the one that the weakest element (supposedly the adapter) will provide. In that case i'd prefer searching for a good and non expensive (not more than 200 euros) silver cable ended in 4.4mm, but if my concern doesn't make sense i can solve my hunt with that 2.5 mm on sale...
> ...


I have a ddHiFi 2.5 Female to 3.5 Male Adapter & Hidizs 2.5 Female to 4.4 Male Adapter both of them altered the sound quality a bit, the Hidizs more than the ddHiFi.

You should be fine as long as the Adapter does not include a cable like the Hidizs adapter does. I suspect that the difference I noticed with the ddHiFi Adapter was because I was forced to listen with the Single Ended Output.

I should mention that I used the Meze Silver Plated Balanced Cable for 99 Classic for the above test. Something like the Emphyrean might be a bit more revealing with the differences.


----------



## Ficcion2

Random question. Im about to get some regular Mogami XLRs but I noticed they don't come labeled or color coded left/right like their RCAs.
 Or does that even matter?


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Ficcion2 said:


> Random question. Im about to get some regular Mogami XLRs but I noticed they don't come labeled or color coded left/right like their RCAs.
> Or does that even matter?


it does not matter


----------



## silent-circuit

Doesn't matter.


----------



## Parachute

Hello , I would know please in this big 3d if someone has tried this cable and if it's connector is right for KZ zs6

€ 61,42  51%di SCONTO | KBEAR ispigene-s 4Core 4N singolo cristallo rame placcato argento cuffia cavo cuffia 2pin/MMXC/QDC/TFZ IEM KBEAR Aurora
https://a.aliexpress.com/_vnQOGc


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

Parachute said:


> Hello , I would know please in this big 3d if someone has tried this cable and if it's connector is right for KZ zs6
> 
> € 61,42  51%di SCONTO | KBEAR ispigene-s 4Core 4N singolo cristallo rame placcato argento cuffia cavo cuffia 2pin/MMXC/QDC/TFZ IEM KBEAR Aurora
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_vnQOGc



I've been using standard 2 pin cables on my KZ BA10, which are same generation as ZS6. It doesn't fit as snug as the factory recessed 2 pin design but it works and seems secure enough for moderate activity.  

Maybe someone else will chime in if they know where to find that original KZ recessed 2 pin style in aftermarket cables. I haven't seen them.


----------



## cocolinho

Hi, which cable could be equivalent as *Kbear Limpid* in terms of ergonomics? I really like how light & supple it is so I wonder if there is anything close or even better than this
Thanks


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

How does the BQEYZ copper cable compare to low priced XINHS options? (If any.)


----------



## saldsald

LaughMoreDaily said:


> How does the BQEYZ copper cable compare to low priced XINHS options? (If any.)


It depends on which XINHS cable I think. 
I have this one:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_pc_allProduct.8148356.13.38394dc89HNTll
and it is better than the BQEYZ copper.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

saldsald said:


> It depends on which XINHS cable I think.
> I have this one:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_pc_allProduct.8148356.13.38394dc89HNTll
> and it is better than the BQEYZ copper.


How is that cable better for you? It's half the price! So cool!


----------



## saldsald

LaughMoreDaily said:


> How is that cable better for you? It's half the price! So cool!


I have been maintaining a Cable-IEM synergy spreadsheet with 40 cables x 20 IEMs (so far) for myself and it obviously synergizes better than the BQEYZ/Faaeal copper cable. I put the copper cable in the lower end of my list and this XINHS in the middle to upper end of the list. The XINHS cable has better separation better treble and extensions however the treble isn't as smooth as higher quality cables, and the BQEYZ copper can sound congested sometimes, a little dry and slightly harsh. The major difference between the two is XINHS' one is quite a lot more open sounding.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

saldsald said:


> I have been maintaining a Cable-IEM synergy spreadsheet with 40 cables x 20 IEMs (so far) for myself and it obviously synergizes better than the BQEYZ/Faaeal copper cable.


Is the list shared on HeadFi? Thanks for doing that. I'm on my way to eventually doing the same... eventually.


----------



## saldsald

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Is the list shared on HeadFi? Thanks for doing that. I'm on my way to eventually doing the same... eventually.


Oops, nope, as it is written in random English and words that I made up, lol. You know it is a pain to fill up 800 cells already and I have 20 + more IEMs to be paired with these cables. However, one thing is quite clear that some cables are better than the rest for almost all IEMs I have.


----------



## Dtagonkiva

Anyone have recommendation good cable (cheap also) for Ranchjim Oxygen?? the stock cable is really bad IMO, but i love their thin and lightweight


----------



## r31ya

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Is the list shared on HeadFi? Thanks for doing that. I'm on my way to eventually doing the same... eventually.


Not mine, but Rikudo's

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...zTm4ei7HEfP8AI1zxswrMw2ho/edit#gid=1801072063


----------



## eloelo

cocolinho said:


> Hi, which cable could be equivalent as *Kbear Limpid* in terms of ergonomics? I really like how light & supple it is so I wonder if there is anything close or even better than this
> Thanks


For the price, the kbear limpid is already the lightest and softest I have ever felt. Any reason you don't want to stick to Kbear limpid?

Althought it is slightly heavier, thicker and stiffer than kbear limpid, my personal favourite, this hakugei SPC. Light, soft, angled 2pin for ergonomics, working chin slider. Only issue would be if you are using recessed 2pin iems, then this wont fit. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002702039052.html


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

r31ya said:


> Not mine, but Rikudo's
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...zTm4ei7HEfP8AI1zxswrMw2ho/edit#gid=1801072063


Damn... thanks for that. That's a great resource. I wish these were easier to find.


----------



## r31ya

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Damn... thanks for that. That's a great resource. I wish these were easier to find.


There is cable thread in headfi with even more detailed cable testing, but reading the number is kinda beyond me right now
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Nov 23, 2021)

r31ya said:


> There is cable thread in headfi with even more detailed cable testing, but reading the number is kinda beyond me right now
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/


Reading specs is beyond me too. The thing is, How would one read the cable specs and then compare it to a specific iem (if it would be a perfect pairing)?

Or would only the cable statistics matter?

What might be best is if people start listing what cable goes perfect with which iem (in their opinion) and then those stats are placed in the start of the thread.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Dec 12, 2021)

saldsald said:


> It depends on which XINHS cable I think.
> I have this one:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_pc_allProduct.8148356.13.38394dc89HNTll
> and it is better than the BQEYZ copper.


Do you find the XINHS cables better all rounders? (I.e. Can be used on many earphones.)


----------



## saldsald

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Reading specs is beyond me too. The thing is, How would one read the cable specs and then compare it to a specific iem (if it would be a perfect pairing)?
> 
> Or would only the cable statistics matter?


It may matter but not like that it is all about DC resistance and capacitance. IMHO it is very inconclusive to measure any earphone cables.

Here is a good reference:

https://www.psaudio.com/copper/article/the-sound-of-speaker-cables-an-analysis/

I have measured the AC resistance (don't mix up with DC resistance, you need to measure the inductance to get the AC resistance) of several cables and they were all around 5 ohms so the sound difference is not likely caused by the resistances anyway.


LaughMoreDaily said:


> What might be best is if people start listing what cable goes perfect with which iem (in their opinion) and then those stats are placed in the start of the thread.


There will be too many combinations but it may be a good start for some popular IEMs and most likely the budget ones.


LaughMoreDaily said:


> I tried the Hibiscus copper cable on the BQEYZ KC2 and it was soo bright that it's really unlistenable.


The cable can be too bright with some IEMs. Just IMO, it is easier to match IEMs with mixed material cables.


LaughMoreDaily said:


> Do you find the XINHS cables better all rounders? (I.e. Can be used on many earphones.)


It may depend on which XINHS cables and I would say all my 30 XINHS cables are better than the Hibicus copper (I have two, sadly). 

Let me copy and paste my list:

I recommend the following:
The rainbow cable should be the most versatile cable I have bought from them, but it really comes in ugly colours, ugly blue, ugly pink, ugly green and rainbow version is already the best looking.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.1.3f3f744dFFet8Z

I have been recommending this cable:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.5.3bb41de00jGp80
Best resolution and separation and only cable that can increase stage height, it can be very slightly slow sometimes and slightly low in mids but generally very versatile and high quality, mids can be a little recessed. 

This one I think is better than the white crane, but the listed price is expensive, you can get it at at least half the price:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.21.198d4cbbXgowqT
much more balanced and higher resolution than the white crane

This one has some character:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.1.673c23abtVrmhC
It has a kind of holography sound and generally very balanced.

This gold plated cable:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_pc_allProduct.8148356.11.3bb41de00jGp80
Very punchy bass and good treble extension, stage a little smaller but also very versatile.


----------



## Musicoflife

saldsald said:


> It may matter but not like that it is all about DC resistance and capacitance. IMHO it is very inconclusive to measure any earphone cables.
> 
> Here is a good reference:
> 
> ...


Yes! The impedance of a cable to AC signals is made up of its resistance and reactance (caused by stray cable capacitance and inductance). EE101.

The reactance part likely affects the music more than the cable resistance. Cable resistance in itself may or may not indicate its AC performance.


----------



## dougms3

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I tried the Hibiscus copper cable on the BQEYZ KC2 and it was soo bright that it's really unlistenable.
> 
> Do you find the XINHS cables better all rounders? (I.e. Can be used on many earphones.)


xinhs cables are very good quality.  

The bottom tri cable is xinhs, the one above it is the KZ tri cable.

Granted it is $10 and a damn good deal for the price, the conductors are not spiraled as tight and also thinner than the xinhs cable.


----------



## saldsald

Musicoflife said:


> Yes! The impedance of a cable to AC signals is made up of its resistance and reactance (caused by stray cable capacitance and inductance). EE101.
> 
> The reactance part likely affects the music more than the cable resistance. Cable resistance in itself may or may not indicate its AC performance.


Exactly! And don't forget the non-linear impedance of earphone drivers. With all these limited measurements and figures it is very pointless to determine the quality of cables simply based on the DC resistance and higher resistances (DC or AC) do not necessarily mean lower cable quality.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Nov 23, 2021)

saldsald said:


> Exactly! And don't forget the non-linear impedance of earphone drivers. With all these limited measurements and figures it is very pointless to determine the quality of cables simply based on the DC resistance and higher resistances (DC or AC) do not necessarily mean lower cable quality.


Sorry to disappoint you again, but the inductance and capacitance values of IEM cables are all about the same, and even the most ardent snake-oil salesmen stopped trying to cite these values, resorting instead to "everyone hear differently" and "reputation", you know...

What "5 Ohm" are you talking about? There should be complex values for AC measurements, right?

Inductance does matter a lot for high-power speaker cables, but not for IEM cables - IEMs consume well below 10 mW.

(I did test a lot of cables with sensitive all BAs; cables can matter, but I am now convinced that the influence of cables just indicates the limitations of the source).

Getting few different sources, that are as affordable now as those "1%Au cables" - for instance Tempotec E44 and/or E1DA should be able to cure anyone of delusions of the influence of cables.
With E1DA SG3 I had my wow moment today - I added IEMatch to the chain and the sound signature did not change(!!)  with all-BAs (!!!) (just volume attenuation), as one would expect for a very capable source. (With my other sources, especially the phone, the difference upon adding IEMatch was quite apparent - the testament to the source limitations).


----------



## saldsald

PhonoPhi said:


> Sorry to disappoint you again, but the inductance and capacitance values of IEM cables are all about the same, and even the most ardent snake-oil salesmen stopped trying to cite these values, resorting instead to "everyone hear differently" and "reputation", you know...
> 
> What "5 Ohm" are you talking about? There should be complex values for AC measurements, right?
> 
> ...


I am not sure how you did all your experiments but the last "experiment" you posted somewhere in the forum indicated that you don't even understand basic electronic circuit so without any proper lab methodologies and records I prefer ending any "discusssion" like this. Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Nov 23, 2021)

saldsald said:


> I am not sure how you did all your experiments but the last "experiment" you posted somewhere in the forum indicated that you don't even understand basic electronic circuit so without any proper lab methodologies and records I prefer ending any "discusssion" like this. Sorry to disappoint you.


Empty claims are all that understandably you can do now. 
5 Ohms totally sums its up, good luck!


----------



## saldsald

PhonoPhi said:


> Empty claims is all that understandably you can do.
> 5 Ohms sums its up, good luck!


I didn't contribute to this article but it is not rocket science how cable resistance should be measured:
https://www.psaudio.com/copper/article/the-sound-of-speaker-cables-an-analysis/

I posted this above.


----------



## PhonoPhi

saldsald said:


> I didn't contribute to this article but it is not rocket science how cable resistance should be measured:
> https://www.psaudio.com/copper/article/the-sound-of-speaker-cables-an-analysis/
> 
> I posted this above.


Do explain your 5 Ohm measurements instead of citations.


----------



## saldsald

PhonoPhi said:


> Do explain your 5 Ohm measurements instead of citations.


😂Do I have to copy and paste for you??? It is in Appendix B of the article and I used method 1.


----------



## PhonoPhi

saldsald said:


> 😂Do I have to copy and paste for you??? It is in Appendix B of the article and I used method 1.


Do copy and try to clearly demonstrate that it is applicable to IEM cables discussed, do not try to hide behind other people appendices


----------



## dougms3

saldsald said:


> 😂Do I have to copy and paste for you??? It is in Appendix B of the article and I used method 1.


Its like you're talking to a wall, he responds with something thats unrelated to what you're talking about with some kind of gibberish thats incomprehensible.


----------



## saldsald (Nov 23, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> Do copy and try to clearly demonstrate that it is applicable to IEM cables discussed, do not try to hide behind other people appendices


I can tell you are either too lazy to read or not able to understand the article at all. And as I said from the beginning, if you can't even show any proper lab methodolgies and records of your "experiments", let's end the "discussion". I just can't imagine how someone drawing conclusions based on electronics misconceptions can give out trustworthy results.


----------



## saldsald

dougms3 said:


> Its like you're talking to a wall, he responds with something thats unrelated to what you're talking about with some kind of gibberish thats incomprehensible.


I always find funny that people calling your words 'empty claims' or something like that and then don't realize they are actually doing exactly that.


----------



## PhonoPhi

saldsald said:


> I can tell you are either too lazy to read or not able to understand the article at all. And as I said from the beginning, if you can't even show any proper lab methodolgies and records of your "experiments", let's end the "discussion".


You claimed ridiculous 5 Ohm and instead of explaining these claims-  all you can feebly do is some silly accusations and references to appendices. Those who listen to people like you and other snake oil cable promoters deserve wasting their money.
The end of discussion indeed!


----------



## dougms3

saldsald said:


> I always find funny that people calling your words 'empty claims' or something like that and then don't realize they are actually doing exactly that.


Wait for it he's gonna whine marketing gimmick and snake oil then call anyone who disagrees with him a sucker.  Only he knows the real secrets to everything because he read it on soundguys.com, the internet's #1 audio science website, nobel prizes are for suckers.

It just hit me.  

I know where I've seen that kind of thing before, when I was watching my nephew talk into his toy phone using words he doesn't understand like he was on an important phone call and then gave me a look like I was supposed to be the audience for his smart business talk session.


----------



## Barndoor

This thread has been calm recently. It was only a matter of time....


----------



## saldsald

PhonoPhi said:


> You claimed ridiculous 5 Ohm and instead of explaining these claims-  all you can feebly do is some silly accusations and references to appendices. Those who listen to people like you and other snake oil cable promoters deserve wasting their money.
> The end of discussion indeed!


First of all, how is 5 ohm ridiculous? Poor you "5 ohm". 
How should I explain my "claims". I measured the capacitance and the inductance of some cables and calculated using the formula. All I said was, they are mostly of the same  magnitude and these single figures obvisouly cannot describe the complex reactance of the system. I thought you were able to understand this.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Nov 24, 2021)

saldsald said:


> First of all, how is 5 ohm ridiculous? Poor you "5 ohm".
> How should I explain my "claims". I measured the capacitance and the inductance of some cables and calculated using the formula. All I said was, they are mostly of the same  magnitude and these single figures obvisouly cannot describe the complex reactance of the system. I thought you were able to understand this.


Do show your measurement values and your calculations - it should not be difficult, the formulas are straightforward.

Why would you expect someone to understand empty claims.

Well, let me help you a bit - cable capacitance is in the order of picoF per m, the inductance is in nanoH/m, the frequency is 10^4 - and then the resulting values will be in mOhm at best, right?


----------



## dougms3

Barndoor said:


> This thread has been calm recently. It was only a matter of time....


We can have a calm discussion while disagreeing but a certain someone always escalates these things with insults when he wants to be right and throws a tantrum.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

@saldsald any recommendation for Astell&Kern Diana?

I'm looking for something that can add some air up top and improve imaging.

Should I be looking at cable material (copper, graphene, silver...) or some measurement?


----------



## saldsald

Johnfg465vd said:


> @saldsald any recommendation for Astell&Kern Diana?
> 
> I'm looking for something that can add some air up top and improve imaging.
> 
> Should I be looking at cable material (copper, graphene, silver...) or some measurement?


I have been recommending this to basically everyone, especially if you want better imaging and extensions at both ends. It works well with most of my IEMs. I have not heard this Diana myself but I assuem it has pretty good resolution. Somehow I think this cable doesn't work well with lower res IEMs such as KZ ZAS.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.5.3bb41de00jGp80

Cable material does matter but it is hard to be conclusive and I always find it is harder to go wrong with mixed material cables. For example I have some really bright 6N copper cables and a really warm 7N copper cable. Also it depends very much on the synergy with your IEMs. My not proven theory is that mixed material cable can take care of the frequency response better so to minimize risk of sonic peaks and ringing, etc. 

I don't really measure cables as I find it much more important to consider cable-IEM synergy instead. We may really create a spreadsheet as proposed by @LaughMoreDaily to list down the best synergized cable-IEM pairs.


----------



## Dj12inch

saldsald said:


> I have been recommending this to basically everyone, especially if you want better imaging and extensions at both ends. It works well with most of my IEMs. I have not heard this Diana myself but I assuem it has pretty good resolution. Somehow I think this cable doesn't work well with lower res IEMs such as KZ ZAS.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.5.3bb41de00jGp80
> 
> Cable material does matter but it is hard to be conclusive and I always find it is harder to go wrong with mixed material cables. For example I have some really bright 6N copper cables and a really warm 7N copper cable. Also it depends very much on the synergy with your IEMs. My not proven theory is that mixed material cable can take care of the frequency response better so to minimize risk of sonic peaks and ringing, etc.
> ...


How does this compare to XINHS copper alloy?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.6.28bfaa8epeShxK
You recommend this before and i bought 2! very happy with sound for price but wonder if it worth buying the gold silver mix


----------



## saldsald

Dj12inch said:


> How does this compare to XINHS copper alloy?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.6.28bfaa8epeShxK
> You recommend this before and i bought 2! very happy with sound for price but wonder if it worth buying the gold silver mix


It has superior resolution and extensions at both ends and as I mentioned above it is the only cable I have that can add height to the sound. The alloy is warmer and less analytical and I find it better for lower resolution IEMs. If you have IEMs with good technicality you really should get one of this gold silver plated copper. I would consider it an upgrade.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

saldsald said:


> It may depend on which XINHS cables and I would say all my 30 XINHS cables are better than the Hibicus copper (I have two, sadly).


I feel sorry for Faaeal and their Hibiscus. It seems to be looked down upon. The cable is beautiful and looks well but I have a hard time finding an iem for it.

The Faaeal Poppy however is really good.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

saldsald said:


> I would say all my 30 XINHS cables are better than the Hibicus copper (I have two, sadly).


May I ask why you have 30 XINHS cables? Do you work for them?


----------



## saldsald

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I feel sorry for Faaeal and their Hibiscus. It seems to be looked down upon. The cable is beautiful and looks well but I have a hard time finding an iem for it.
> 
> The Faaeal Poppy however is really good.


The Faaeal/BQEYZ copper came with my Spring 2 and I thought it was good and purchased the 8 corr version and SPC version made by Yin-yoo. They adet not bad I just find them not too versatile. 

I never heard of this Poppy.


----------



## saldsald

LaughMoreDaily said:


> May I ask why you have 30 XINHS cables? Do you work for them?


No I don't I am just a curious person I wanted to understand how cable material, strands, number of cores, litz type,etc. change the sound and they were cheaper than most other stores. I feel I have enough now and not gonna purchase more in the near future. They told me there is a Portugal guy who bought over 150 from them as an individual so 30 really isn't a lot, haha.


----------



## Dj12inch

saldsald said:


> It has superior resolution and extensions at both ends and as I mentioned above it is the only cable I have that can add height to the sound. The alloy is warmer and less analytical and I find it better for lower resolution IEMs. If you have IEMs with good technicality you really should get one of this gold silver plated copper. I would consider it an upgrade.


Ahh, I missed your earlier post on cables. So is gold silver mix your best cable? I want max resolution and extension, not bothered by tonality too much, dunno about height. I have a pile of cables now I will never use again. If I buy the gs mix then the copper alloys will be added to them. Faaeal copper is there too. Buy better if you can afford - I bought it for LZ A6 and the stock cable is better.


----------



## Gforce8

Dj12inch said:


> Ahh, I missed your earlier post on cables. So is gold silver mix your best cable? I want max resolution and extension, not bothered by tonality too much, dunno about height. I have a pile of cables now I will never use again. If I buy the gs mix then the copper alloys will be added to them. Faaeal copper is there too. Buy better if you can afford - I bought it for LZ A6 and the stock cable is better.


Are u referring to this gold silver mix? I'm currently looking at this too. 😊

SG$ 68.20 31%OFF | Earphones Line Gold Silver Mixed Replacement Upgrade Cable MMCX 2Pin 4 Core Single Crystal Copper HIFI Audio Headphone Wire
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mslJ67k


----------



## saldsald (Nov 24, 2021)

Dj12inch said:


> Ahh, I missed your earlier post on cables. So is gold silver mix your best cable? I want max resolution and extension, not bothered by tonality too much, dunno about height. I have a pile of cables now I will never use again. If I buy the gs mix then the copper alloys will be added to them. Faaeal copper is there too. Buy better if you can afford - I bought it for LZ A6 and the stock cable is better.


Yes the gold silver is the best cable in my collection. I actually tried it with my LZ A6 and the sound was just ok as the A6 has rather thin mids so I think this cable isn't suitable. If you are getting it for the A6 I still think you should look elsewhere even it may get you best extensions and resolution. They had a gold/silver/copper mix which I think is on par with this gold silver plated copper but has been discontinued. That one works best with the A6.


----------



## Dj12inch

Its not for LZa6. I've since upgraded to z1r and anole vx, though i prefer lza6 frequency response. I use this with z1r cable, more bass, better resolution. gs mix sounds like a good match for anole. The z1r is too bassy for me - stock lza6 cable does that but sacrifices details. Many thanks saldsald, much appreciation for your reviews


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Nov 25, 2021)

saldsald said:


> The Faaeal/BQEYZ copper came with my Spring 2 and I thought it was good and purchased the 8 corr version and SPC version made by Yin-yoo. They adet not bad I just find them not too versatile.


Are you saying the BQEYZ copper is made by Faaeal or is the same as the Hibiscus cable?

I'm curious Saldsald would you mind (when you have time) to list which XINHS cables you prefer with each of your iems?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Barndoor said:


> This thread has been calm recently. It was only a matter of time....


...until LaughMoreDaily opened his big mouth and got people angry over here.


----------



## Barndoor

LaughMoreDaily said:


> ...until LaughMoreDaily opened his big mouth and got people angry over here.


yeah, that guy can't help himself


----------



## saldsald (Nov 25, 2021)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Are you saying the BQEYZ copper is made by Faaeal or is the same as the Hibiscus cable?
> 
> I'm curious Saldsald would you mind (when you have time) to list which XINHS cables you prefer with each of your iems?


These 4 core copper cables are all made of the same copper core wire by a Taiwan brand (I think) called Acrolink. They probably buy the cables (without the connectors) and add the connectors themselves for reselling.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32848595656.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.0.0.5d241429rx4xdb&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.169870.0&scm_id=1007.13339.169870.0&scm-url=1007.13339.169870.0&pvid=ec260845-ca95-4498-8691-f0757008d082&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller,scm-url:1007.13339.169870.0,pvid:ec260845-ca95-4498-8691-f0757008d082,tpp_buckets:668#2846#8112#1997&&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"65183430339","sceneId":"3339"}

I bought this Yin-yoo cable as I found the BQEYZ/Faaeal 4 copper good looking, lol, but it looks better than it sounds.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000416083525.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.57931a6fJEjHRD&algo_pvid=c0354330-0121-41c2-a101-e5b02f789ed6&algo_exp_id=c0354330-0121-41c2-a101-e5b02f789ed6-10&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"10000001715330519"}

Sure, will do.


----------



## saldsald (Nov 25, 2021)

saldsald said:


> These 4 core copper cables are all made of the same copper core wire by a Taiwan brand (I think) called Acrolink. They probably buy the cables (without the connectors) and add the connectors themselves for reselling.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32848595656.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.0.0.5d241429rx4xdb&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.169870.0&scm_id=1007.13339.169870.0&scm-url=1007.13339.169870.0&pvid=ec260845-ca95-4498-8691-f0757008d082&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller,scm-url:1007.13339.169870.0,pvid:ec260845-ca95-4498-8691-f0757008d082,tpp_buckets:668#2846#8112#1997&&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"65183430339","sceneId":"3339"}
> 
> I bought this Yin-yoo cable as I found the BQEYZ/Faaeal 4 copper good looking, lol, but it looks better than it sounds.
> ...


and here is my list, other IEMs not fully tested with all of my cables

IEMsBest CableCable URLAlternative CableCable URLASTXINHS Gold Silver Copper Mix (discontinued)NA5N UPOCC gold-plated earphone  upgrade cablehttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_pc_allProduct.8148356.17.2881473coegidOMoondrop Variations4-core gold, silver and copper mixed cablehttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_pc_allProduct.8148356.37.3893607bEpwz194cores Silver Plated Furukawa Copper Upgrade Cablehttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_pc_allProduct.8148356.49.19f336f7Td5wv7ZAS (not cable picky), DQ6 and CSN (all with XUN DD)4-core alloy copper cablehttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.5.284f56fce0x8p2Not cable picky so fine with many other cablesNAMonyue (DD, Piezo, BA Tribrid)7N single crystal copper silver platedhttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.5.4d331499jiQp384cores Silver Plated Furukawa Copper Upgrade Cablehttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_pc_allProduct.8148356.49.19f336f7Td5wv7LZ A6 (not a fan of the timbre of this set so it is more about "fixing" the sound)XINHS Gold Silver Copper Mix (discontinued)NA5N UPOCC earphone upgrade cablehttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.1.7aa655246PSzaNNM2+ (Very cable picky)8-core 6N occ cablehttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.1.3f3f532cjZ7CJm4-core gold, silver and copper mixed cablehttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_pc_allProduct.8148356.37.3893607bEpwz19NA2+4-core gold, silver and copper mixed cablehttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_pc_allProduct.8148356.37.3893607bEpwz194cores Silver Plated Furukawa Copper Upgrade Cable (on par)https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_pc_allProduct.8148356.49.19f336f7Td5wv7Tin T4 (Poor resolution in my book)Thick 8-core gold-silver-copper hybrid cablehttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.1.2ba778d4bSzWZZNot cable picky so fine with many other cablesNACCA NRA (again, not a fan of the timbre, for fixing the sound)Yin-yoo 8-cores Single Crystal copper cablehttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000416083525.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.76781a6fBq7ed1&algo_pvid=d677c8fc-bb77-4f03-8337-227e7390bb32&algo_exp_id=d677c8fc-bb77-4f03-8337-227e7390bb32-8&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"10000001715330519"}Yin-yoo 8 Core 7N Single Crystal Copper Cablehttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000788642952.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.16467aa97YAaK8&algo_pvid=80a7b713-cc27-4ee6-b90e-8ad96ace18bf&algo_exp_id=80a7b713-cc27-4ee6-b90e-8ad96ace18bf-9&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"10000007853881020"}CCA CKXThick 8-core gold-silver-copper hybrid cablehttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.1.2ba778d4bSzWZZYin-yoo 8 Core 7N Single Crystal Copper Cablehttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000788642952.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.16467aa97YAaK8&algo_pvid=80a7b713-cc27-4ee6-b90e-8ad96ace18bf&algo_exp_id=80a7b713-cc27-4ee6-b90e-8ad96ace18bf-9&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"10000007853881020"}NiceHCK TopguyNiceHCK BluePP (Stock Cable, also made by XINHS)https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003095432686.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.3d6c1420qOUlQA&algo_pvid=7c398ecc-71bf-40a8-93c0-d79df804de71&algo_exp_id=7c398ecc-71bf-40a8-93c0-d79df804de71-44&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000024099935766"}Cheap XINHS SPChttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_pc_allProduct.8148356.29.19f336f7yuZgp4Sen fer MT100 ProCustom "Oil Dipped" Copper / Silver MixNA4-core gold, silver and copper mixed cablehttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_pc_allProduct.8148356.37.3893607bEpwz19

Note: Budget IEMs seem to be less cable sensitive probably due to the lower technicality. 

By the way, NiceHCK cables are on sale now, some are cheaper than XINHS and XINHS is NiceHCK's OEM.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/trn-t2-pro


Modular cable at 16 usd!


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Got this Cable 2 days ago. Looks and feels great. The swapping system (requires some force to remove) and build of the connector (material feels like cheap plastic) could use some improvements but at this price (~35 USD) I have no complains.

Sound quality > KBear Copper, Tripowin Zonie & Moondrop Aria stock Cable
Almost the same level as AK Diana Stock Cable but lighter and may be a smidge better in the higher frequencies.

If any one is interested, This website shows connectors for Headphones too, not in stock right now though. I wish there were more swappable/modular cables for Headphones too.


----------



## Apex Eight

14christ said:


> Finally got this little guy in from AE today. Doesn't sound too bad brand new with no burn in. I was very surprised by the soundstage. Doesn't have the same weight on the notes that the higher end stuff does but still needs a proper burn in. To be continued....


How is the chin splitter on this cable? Does it stay in place when slid up?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

saldsald said:


> It depends on which XINHS cable I think.
> I have this one:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_pc_allProduct.8148356.13.38394dc89HNTll
> and it is better than the BQEYZ copper.


Bizarre. I'm trying to buy that cable right now and the link isn't working.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Bizarre. I'm trying to buy that cable right now and the link isn't working.



Doesn't work how? any error? I just hit the link and it works for me. Try clearing your browser cache.

I've got a couple of the cheaper XINHS cables and they're great.


----------



## Ufanco

Gforce8 said:


> Are u referring to this gold silver mix? I'm currently looking at this too. 😊
> 
> SG$ 68.20 31%OFF | Earphones Line Gold Silver Mixed Replacement Upgrade Cable MMCX 2Pin 4 Core Single Crystal Copper HIFI Audio Headphone Wire
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mslJ67k


Great cable pairs perfect the moondrop variation.


----------



## dougms3

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001786868630.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.28c84c4d6gYtT2

Got this 2.5mm balanced cable for my cca ca16, really nice.  Added some body to the sound.


----------



## Nimweth

I was invited to test a new cable.

Fedai 8 Core 6N Single Crystal Copper Cable

I would like to thank Kimberly from Fedai for supplying this item for review. The price at Amazon.com is $29.99.
Product Link:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B09GN1GXG1?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image

Fedai is a fairly recent store on Amazon USA specialising in popular IEM brands such as CCA, TRN and CVJ and also markets cables. 

The new 8-core 6N single crystal copper cable is very well made and resembles those supplied with BQEYZ models. It has a braided pattern of copper and silver coloured wire and the 2.5mm plug is made from alloy with a brushed matt effect. The waisted Y-split has the same finish, as have the 2-pin plugs which also feature "L" and "R" channel identification, and there is a clear plastic bobble serving as a chin slider. The cable is supple and comfortable and the ear guides are not too stiff but stay securely in place. I did find the fit of the 2 pin connection very tight on certain earphones. I am not sure whether it was due to the pins not being spaced accurately or that the pins themselves are thicker than normal. In some cases it proved impossible to push the pins all the way in to the sockets. 

The cable was tested with an Xduoo X20 DAP via the balanced output and three different earphones were used in the process.  I selected IEMs with varied tonality for testing. 

Shuoer Tape Pro
The Shuoer Tape Pro is a dual hybrid featuring a carbon nano diaphragm DD coupled with a magnetostatic driver. With the stock cable it has a powerful bass, clear mids and a bright treble which can occasionally sound uneven. The connectors were very tight in this case. Using the Fedai cable there was a marked increase in bass depth and weight. Sub bass was extremely impressive and although powerful it did not dominate and the mid bass remained clean with a solid "kick". Mids became a touch warmer but still retained their original clarity. The treble was slightly softer and the slight aggression in stock form was noticeably reduced. The soundstage became wider and more spacious. In all this cable really improved the sound of the Tape Pro.  

HZ Sound Heart Mirror
The Heart Mirror is a single dynamic driver IEM with a carbon diaphragm. With the stock cable, it has a very neutral profile with a bright upper register. The bass is linear. Switching to the Fedai cable brought some moderate changes with the sub bass gaining some extra depth although not as noticeable as in the Tape Pro. The mids once more became slightly warmer in tonality without affecting the excellent detail and clarity of which the Heart Mirror is capable. The treble was largely unaffected in timbre but I did detect a widening of the staging and a little more "air". Overall, the differences were subtle at best. I was unable to push the 2 pin connectors in fully on this model. 

BQEYZ Summer
The Summer is a "Tribrid" employing a large 13mm dynamic driver with an LCP diaphragm for the bass region, a proprietary BA covering the mids and a 5 layer piezoelectric unit handling the high frequencies. In stock form it has a balanced profile with solid bass, well tuned mids and an extended treble which sometimes displays a thin or brittle tonality characteristic of piezo drivers. Its stock cable is a high quality silver plated type. The Fedai cable was very successful with this model. The bass became somewhat tighter, faster and more textured, sub bass being nicely balanced with the mid bass and an increase in "rumble" was noted. The mids which are slightly recessed in stock form were pushed forward a little, becoming clearer and more articulate and resulting in a more even profile. The treble benefited with a smoother, more even presentation and improved timbre, with the original thin tonality largely absent. The soundstage increased in size with improved imaging. In this case, the 2-pin connectors fitted perfectly. This was the most successful of the three models tested. 

The Fedai cable gave varied results with the different IEMs I auditioned. You should certainly consider it if you have the BQEYZ Summer or the Shuoer Tape Pro. Both of these have a mild V shape in stock form so the cable is likely to be beneficial if you have any other IEM with a similar profile. It was not so effective with a more neutral  presentation as in the Heart Mirror. Do also bear in mind that the 2 pin connection can be very tight. With the right earphone, however, this cable deserves a solid recommendation. It is well made, comfortable and represents good value.


----------



## Ufanco

Has anyone bought the XINHS gold colored graphene cable. I didn’t like the gray 8 core due to no chin adjustment. The gold one has it so if anyone has this one how well does the chin adjustment work on it?


----------



## Mithrandir1980

I just received this one from XINHS 4N copper furukawa and the truth is it is quite premium.



I also have a very top 8N graphene from XINHS and Pentaconn L connectors



For me the best manufacturer of Aliexpress that if these cables are custom ppr, they have nothing to do with the ones that then advertise on Aliexpress they carry more premium materials and connectors but at a cheaper price than those offered.



And finally this other 8N Gold Silver with MMCX connectors.


----------



## DivineCurrent

I also got a graphene cable from KBEAR, on the 11/11 sale for $45 instead of the listed $115 it was a month ago!
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002072882828.html

I like it so much that I want to make a custom cable from that same wire for my full size headphones. Can anyone help me find this same graphene style wire? I found something similar here, but it's not longer available.


----------



## saldsald

DivineCurrent said:


> I also got a graphene cable from KBEAR, on the 11/11 sale for $45 instead of the listed $115 it was a month ago!
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002072882828.html
> 
> I like it so much that I want to make a custom cable from that same wire for my full size headphones. Can anyone help me find this same graphene style wire? I found something similar here, but it's not longer available.


This one:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.25.7f39329foYLHAg

Ask the seller for customization and wait for the sale.


----------



## JEHL

Attempting to measure Tripowin Zonie resistance. Keyword being attepting here.


----------



## larry piencenaves

Hey guys, wanting to buy some good budget cables again and recently stumbled across the Xinhs brand, tho Im very curious on this specific cable 6n upocc, (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001738129525.html). Anyone have any experience with this? I would pair it up to my hybrid iems, so I would like a cable with minimal resistance, would also welcome other Xinhs cable options since I dont have any experience with them, any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## saldsald (Dec 26, 2021)

larry piencenaves said:


> Hey guys, wanting to buy some good budget cables again and recently stumbled across the Xinhs brand, tho Im very curious on this specific cable 6n upocc, (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001738129525.html). Anyone have any experience with this? I would pair it up to my hybrid iems, so I would like a cable with minimal resistance, would also welcome other Xinhs cable options since I dont have any experience with them, any thoughts would be appreciated.


I have two of these and am not a fan of them. They give forward mids and congested mids on most of my IEMs and also tend to increase the amount of sibilance. You can take a look of my list posted earlier but there is no measurement.


----------



## larry piencenaves

saldsald said:


> I have two of these and am not a fan of them. They give forward mids and congestioned mids on most of my IEMs and also tend to increase the amount of sibilance. You can take a look of my list posted earlier but there is no measurements.


well that's unfortunate. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mithrandir1980

larry piencenaves said:


> well that's unfortunate. Thanks for the info!


I have several of them and have never seen them wheeze my iems or shield media.

 I have multiple pairs of iems and the cables from XINHS are the best on aliexpress.

 That is if you have to write to him and ask him to configure it to ru guato and give you higher quality terminations.


----------



## saldsald

Mithrandir1980 said:


> I have several of them and have never seen them wheeze my iems or shield media.
> 
> I have multiple pairs of iems and the cables from XINHS are the best on aliexpress.
> 
> That is if you have to write to him and ask him to configure it to ru guato and give you higher quality terminations.


Most of their cables are really good but there are a few to avoid just IMHO.


----------



## larry piencenaves (Dec 27, 2021)

saldsald said:


> Most of their cables are really good but there are a few to avoid just IMHO.


btw, is there any xinhs that resembles c4-3 or c4-1? I have a c4-3 from nicehck and although I like it. the microphonics and stiffness bothers me.


----------



## Tomm11

I'm liking the newer Tripowin Altea.  4 wire braid, 26 AWG, supposedly 6N OCC Litz.  About $31 on Linsoul and AE. 
https://www.linsoul.com/collections/tripowin/products/tripowin-altea-cable


Also seen that they are coming out with the Noire ... 24AWG 4 core, OCC with swappable plugs (included).  $39 (pre-order)
https://www.linsoul.com/products/tripowin-noire

Kinera has an even cheaper cable with swappable plugs now.  Kinear Ace.  $39
https://www.linsoul.com/collections/accesories/products/kinera-ace?variant=42211743432921


----------



## Vass66

I'm looking for a decent low budget 3.5 MMCX earphone cable with 3-buttons mic, that I can buy from Aliexpress. Up to now I bought 6-7 FDBRO cables with mic (0.78 2-pin and MMCX) but now I'm looking for an upgrade cable (with mic) for Final E4000 earphones which I wait to be delivered to me.
I suppose Final E4000 have warm signature, so maybe I'll have to buy a silver plated OFC cable in order to make their signature a bit neutral. For my regret, it seems pure silver crystal / litz cables don't have a mic option...
Any suggestions (other than FDBRO cable)?


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Vass66 said:


> I'm looking for a decent low budget 3.5 MMCX earphone cable with 3-buttons mic, that I can buy from Aliexpress. Up to now I bought 6-7 FDBRO cables with mic (0.78 2-pin and MMCX) but now I'm looking for an upgrade cable (with mic) for Final E4000 earphones which I wait to be delivered to me.
> I suppose Final E4000 have warm signature, so maybe I'll have to buy a silver plated OFC cable in order to make their signature a bit neutral. For my regret, it seems pure silver crystal / litz cables don't have a mic option...
> Any suggestions (other than FDBRO cable)?


Check the Tripowin C8 Cable, it comes with a Mic & 3 Button Controls varient. You'll have to cut the plastic ear hook thing for the E4000 if you don't want an over ear fit.

Hard to say if it'll pair well with the E4000. Copper, Silver... Materials are not the only thing that'll effect sound and adding a Mic or controls also effects sound (increases resistance).


----------



## Vass66

Good suggestion, thank you!
It seems I'll have to watch for Aliexpress coupons on the next sale, because I'm in Europe and there is VAT in the price, 28.59 EUR right now:
€ 27,67  15%OFF | Tripowin C8 Silver Copper Foil Mixed Braided Earphone Replacement Cable IEM Upgrade Cable Tinsel Silver Wire Tinsel Copper Wire
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKYIG3Q
I hope E4000 will deserve such a deal!


----------



## saldsald

larry piencenaves said:


> btw, is there any xinhs that resembles c4-3 or c4-1? I have a c4-3 from nicehck and although I like it. the microphonics and stiffness bothers me.


No idea about the C4-1 but I have thr C4-3. It's the stiffest cable ever although it sounds good I never use it. I think you can try this one:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_pc_allProduct.8148356.43.52636a01O2maPm


----------



## larry piencenaves

saldsald said:


> No idea about the C4-1 but I have thr C4-3. It's the stiffest cable ever although it sounds good I never use it. I think you can try this one:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_pc_allProduct.8148356.43.52636a01O2maPm


I actually started to like the stiffness of the c4-3 when Im using it indoors, also like the changes it makes to my dd iems (smoother highs, wider stage) though it somehow sounds quieter than my other cables idk why. And I checked the link you gave, but uhh... I dont really dig those fancy rainbow colors. I hope they would release a single colored one.


----------



## saldsald

larry piencenaves said:


> I actually started to like the stiffness of the c4-3 when Im using it indoors, also like the changes it makes to my dd iems (smoother highs, wider stage) though it somehow sounds quieter than my other cables idk why. And I checked the link you gave, but uhh... I dont really dig those fancy rainbow colors. I hope they would release a single colored one.


I only use indoors and still find it to be too microphonic. It is ok for a cable to have lower output volume, I have two cables made of the same pure silver material, one being 4 core and the other 10 core and the 10 core actually is noticibly lower in output. 

Yea, I didn't like the colour at first but it is fine especially it is for indoor use anyway. They have a few more colours but they are even more fancy. Search "8 core 6N" you should see a few.


----------



## weexisttocease

Just order a pure silver and graphene cables from XINHS. It will take a few weeks before get them and hopefully they're decent cables. The seller is amazing to deal with.


----------



## Tomm11

Bend over?

Linsoul Euphrosyne ...  https://www.linsoul.com/collections/accesories/products/linsoul-euphrosyne

KZ 90-10 ....  https://www.linsoul.com/collections/accesories/products/kz-90-10


----------



## larry piencenaves (Dec 31, 2021)

weexisttocease said:


> Just order a pure silver and graphene cables from XINHS. It will take a few weeks before get them and hopefully they're decent cables. The seller is amazing to deal with.


Are pure silver cables from xinhs better than other brands? I had the trn t3 8 core silver and didnt like it much. The 4core 4n silver is onsale here in my country for 7usd, but some users say the cable have great resistance. Anyone here who got has pure silver from xinhs? Would like to know your impressions.


----------



## weexisttocease

larry piencenaves said:


> Are pure silver cables from xinhs better than other brands? I had the trn t3 8 core silver and didnt like it much. The 4core 4n silver is onsale here in my country for 7usd, but some users say the cable have great resistance. Anyone here who got has pure silver from xinhs? Would like to know your impressions.


It's a 12 core pure silver cable. I let you know as soon i get it.


----------



## Mithrandir1980

I have asked INHXS for a 12cm 4.4 to 4.4 cable to connect my DX300 to the Cayin C9 with this cable:
https://a.aliexpress.com/_uQHas9
And these furukawa connectors




The total price is about € 130. Do you think it's worth it?


----------



## Tomm11

Considering that those Furutech connectors retail for around $50 each, the quoted price isn't unreasonable.   "Worth it" is another matter.  More of a judgement based on an individuals subjective opinion.


----------



## larry piencenaves

Mithrandir1980 said:


> I have asked INHXS for a 12cm 4.4 to 4.4 cable to connect my DX300 to the Cayin C9 with this cable:
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_uQHas9
> And these furukawa connectors
> 
> The total price is about € 130. Do you think it's worth it?


Are those rhodium plated? idk if it just me but I would always prefer gold plated plugs than rhodium, just because of the fact that rhodium is less conductive than gold.


----------



## PhonoPhi

The difference in electrical conductivity between rhodium and gold is hardly relevant for few microns of the plating.
Rhodium is superior in hardness and wearability, so if all rhodium connectors are used - it can work well.

Yet, the problem is with rhodium-gold contacts: the wearability of softer gold and the main one - unwanted thermoelectric and contact potentials between two metals: https://www.uni-konstanz.de/FuF/Physik/Jaeckle/papers/thermopower/node4.html


----------



## larry piencenaves

PhonoPhi said:


> The difference in electrical conductivity between rhodium and gold is hardly relevant for few microns of the plating.
> Rhodium is superior in hardness and wearability, so if all rhodium connectors are used - it can work well.
> 
> Yet, the problem is with rhodium-gold contacts: the wearability of softer gold and the main one - unwanted thermoelectric and contact potentials between two metals: https://www.uni-konstanz.de/FuF/Physik/Jaeckle/papers/thermopower/node4.html


Oh I see, so with that info I would presume gold is still the trouble-free conductor, since we usually have gold contacts in our source devices and iem/headphone connectors.


----------



## mh1c

Looking for a cheap 2 pin .75 cable.
The options so far are:
-kbear 8 core ~ $10
-nicehck 8 core ~ $10
-nicehck 16 core ~ $12
-trn t2 16 core ~ $8
I’m new to cables, which would you recommend? Thank you


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 2, 2022)

mh1c said:


> Looking for a cheap 2 pin .75 cable.
> The options so far are:
> -kbear 8 core ~ $10
> -nicehck 8 core ~ $10
> ...


The TRN and KBEAR. I've noticed my NCK cables are way too bright.

But wait... isn't the .75 a KZ cable connection?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Tomm11 said:


> Bend over?
> 
> Linsoul Euphrosyne ...  https://www.linsoul.com/collections/accesories/products/linsoul-euphrosyne
> 
> KZ 90-10 ....  https://www.linsoul.com/collections/accesories/products/kz-90-10


And kiss my bum?

Is the KZ 90-10 the exact same as the Jcally variant which had that colorway first?

The KZ also seems like it is a different cable as it has more cores.


----------



## mh1c

LaughMoreDaily said:


> The TRN and KBEAR. I've noticed my NCK cables are way too bright.
> 
> But wait... isn't the .75 a KZ cable connection? I recommend you try a QKZ cable.


I think you’re right. The cables I mentioned (except the TRN) say two pin 3.5mm. No differentiation between 0.75 and 0.78. How can one tell if the kbear and Nicehck are 0.75 or 0.78? Are they interchangeable?


----------



## mh1c

They are .78, so only the trn remains on the list.


----------



## Tomm11

LaughMoreDaily said:


> And kiss my bum?
> 
> Is the KZ 90-10 the exact same as the Jcally variant which had that colorway first?
> 
> The KZ also seems like it is a different cable as it has more cores.


KZ claims more cores ... who's gonna count?   

I don't know if they are the same cables or not, thus the question mark.   They just look suspiciously similar (and the price discrepancy is big).    

Maybe I'm just too cynical.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

Tomm11 said:


> KZ claims more cores ... who's gonna count?
> 
> I don't know if they are the same cables or not, thus the question mark.   They just look suspiciously similar (and the price discrepancy is big).
> 
> Maybe I'm just too cynical.



They could very well be using the exact same sheathing / cable cover from the same supplier.


----------



## eridenti

I just found out XINHS has a Shopee store so I've decided to get one of the cheaper cables from them instead of the Tri Through cable for my modded BL03. Does anyone own either of these cables? Does the chin slider work/is it mostly tangle-free/does it feel soft/did it change the sound?
https://shopee.ph/XINHS-Earphone-Or...X-0.78mm-2Pin-QDC-TFZ-i.602971818.14406598017
https://shopee.ph/XINHS-8-Core-Silv...CX-0.78mm-2Pin-QDC-TFZ-i.602971818.8697047216


----------



## larry piencenaves

eridenti said:


> I just found out XINHS has a Shopee store so I've decided to get one of the cheaper cables from them instead of the Tri Through cable for my modded BL03. Does anyone own either of these cables? Does the chin slider work/is it mostly tangle-free/does it feel soft/did it change the sound?
> https://shopee.ph/XINHS-Earphone-Or...X-0.78mm-2Pin-QDC-TFZ-i.602971818.14406598017
> https://shopee.ph/XINHS-8-Core-Silv...CX-0.78mm-2Pin-QDC-TFZ-i.602971818.8697047216


You should've ordered during the new year sale, they gave 40% off on all of their cables. Ordered a cable on them but not on the one you linked.


----------



## crizzle (Jan 4, 2022)

Can someone point me in a good direction for some for my HD 600s? I have no clue about quality cables. Around 50 max for a 4.4mm. Could do more for a system


----------



## eridenti

larry piencenaves said:


> You should've ordered during the new year sale, they gave 40% off on all of their cables. Ordered a cable on them but not on the one you linked.


I just found out yesterday so I didn't know unfortunately. I checked the price history and they did have a price drop a few days ago, but that's ok, I can wait. The BL03's stock cable is still working anyway.


----------



## larry piencenaves (Jan 4, 2022)

eridenti said:


> I just found out yesterday so I didn't know unfortunately. I checked the price history and they did have a price drop a few days ago, but that's ok, I can wait. The BL03's stock cable is still working anyway.


From my experience, if your looking for a sound quality upgrade by means of cables only for your bl03, forget it, that iem is a bottleneck. Experimenting with tips or changing the mesh would significantly change the sound more vs cable swap.


----------



## dougms3

eridenti said:


> I just found out XINHS has a Shopee store so I've decided to get one of the cheaper cables from them instead of the Tri Through cable for my modded BL03. Does anyone own either of these cables? Does the chin slider work/is it mostly tangle-free/does it feel soft/did it change the sound?
> https://shopee.ph/XINHS-Earphone-Or...X-0.78mm-2Pin-QDC-TFZ-i.602971818.14406598017
> https://shopee.ph/XINHS-8-Core-Silv...CX-0.78mm-2Pin-QDC-TFZ-i.602971818.8697047216


I think you're better off with the higher end xinhs cables, even though they cost more, the quality reflects.

Really nice quality on the 8 core and 12 core pure silver cables.  The 12 core brings out the best in my Final Audio Sonorous IIIs, accentuates the highs nicely.


----------



## eridenti

larry piencenaves said:


> From my experience, if your looking for a sound quality upgrade by means of cables only for your bl03, forget it, that iem is a bottleneck. Experimenting with tips or changing the mesh would significantly change the sound more vs cable swap.


Definitely, I’m mostly looking for a better cable in terms of comfort and less tangles. I don't really like the pre-shaped curve on the stock so I’d rather have one that doesn’t have such a defined hook. I use Final E tips and bought a different mesh which improved the treble without sacrificing bass.


dougms3 said:


> I think you're better off with the higher end xinhs cables, even though they cost more, the quality reflects.
> 
> Really nice quality on the 8 core and 12 core pure silver cables.  The 12 core brings out the best in my Final Audio Sonorous IIIs, accentuates the highs nicely.


These are my first IEMs and I still don’t have any other cable besides the stock one, so idk if cables really can change sound yet. 😅 Right now my priority is build quality. My only concern with higher core count is it might be too thick to go around my ears properly since I also wear glasses.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

dougms3 said:


> I think you're better off with the higher end xinhs cables, even though they cost more, the quality reflects.
> 
> Really nice quality on the 8 core and 12 core pure silver cables.  The 12 core brings out the best in my Final Audio Sonorous IIIs, accentuates the highs nicely.


What would you consider a higher end XINHS cable? One over $35USD?


----------



## dougms3

LaughMoreDaily said:


> What would you consider a higher end XINHS cable? One over $35USD?


There seems to be a significant difference in quality of his cables over $25.  I have 2 of the cheaper cables under $20 and it was not as thick or made much of an effect on the sound.  The 8 core all silver is pretty cheap though, its only like $25, a really good value imo for the performance.  It pairs well with my Final Audio Sonorous III but not so well with my Pioneer se-monitor5 or sony z7m2.  Its unusual because the IIIs are the brightest headphones I have.  Silver tends to accentuate the treble and on a bright signature, it may be too much but it was not so in this case.

Hard to predict how it will sound beforehand, you have to hear it paired together to know for sure.

This is my wywires platinum headphone cable, without a doubt it sounds much better than all of my other cables.  If I had to quantify it in terms of a number, I'd say that 12 core silver cable can reach about 70% of what the wywires cable can do.


----------



## dougms3

I really like this one too, I think its a really good value.  The 8 core copper.

Thick and high quality.  Definitely feels more expensive than the $25 pricetag.


----------



## larry piencenaves (Jan 5, 2022)

eridenti said:


> Definitely, I’m mostly looking for a better cable in terms of comfort and less tangles. I don't really like the pre-shaped curve on the stock so I’d rather have one that doesn’t have such a defined hook. I use Final E tips and bought a different mesh which improved the treble without sacrificing bass.
> 
> These are my first IEMs and I still don’t have any other cable besides the stock one, so idk if cables really can change sound yet. 😅 Right now my priority is build quality. My only concern with higher core count is it might be too thick to go around my ears properly since I also wear glasses.


Then if thats the case, any spc cables from nicehck or kbear is good for you, or try this one by YY which are made specifically for the blons,
https://shopee.ph/3.5mm-2Pin-Copper...5?sp_atk=21361bea-3dff-4230-bbc3-99ec2ee39550
https://shopee.ph/3.5mm-2Pin-Copper...5?sp_atk=21361bea-3dff-4230-bbc3-99ec2ee39550
only 4 cores, and you could remove the earhooks for a better fit.


----------



## larry piencenaves (Jan 5, 2022)

dougms3 said:


> There seems to be a significant difference in quality of his cables over $25.  I have 2 of the cheaper cables under $20 and it was not as thick or made much of an effect on the sound.  The 8 core all silver is pretty cheap though, its only like $25, a really good value imo for the performance.  It pairs well with my Final Audio Sonorous III but not so well with my Pioneer se-monitor5 or sony z7m2.  Its unusual because the IIIs are the brightest headphones I have.  Silver tends to accentuate the treble and on a bright signature, it may be too much but it was not so in this case.
> 
> Hard to predict how it will sound beforehand, you have to hear it paired together to know for sure.
> 
> This is my wywires platinum headphone cable, without a doubt it sounds much better than all of my other cables.  If I had to quantify it in terms of a number, I'd say that 12 core silver cable can reach about 70% of what the wywires cable can do.


It is possibly about the resitance/inductance issue more than anything, and your headphones prefer the cable with lesser resitance. I actually had a trn t3 silver cable which was a better silver cable spec wise than nicehck/kbear/xinhs. But it never sounded sharp to any of my iems, and to be honest never felt any advantage of using it. But who knows, maybe the t3 is the worse one.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 5, 2022)

larry piencenaves said:


> It is possibly about the resitance/inductance issue more than anything, and your headphones prefer the cable with lesser resitance. I actually had a trn t3 silver cable which was a better silver cable spec wise than nicehck/kbear/xinhs. But it never sounded sharp to any of my iems, and to be honest never felt any advantage of using it. But who knows, maybe the t3 is the worse one.


I thought the TRN T1 was the worst cable model. 

I'm not a fan of my NiceHCK cables which were hyped in the cable thread or cables I have from a banned seller as well.

It seems like stock cables are best for me... It's a pain in the ass trying to find alternate cables... I have like 10 cables wasting space and money.


----------



## seanwee

larry piencenaves said:


> It is possibly about the resitance/inductance issue more than anything, and your headphones prefer the cable with lesser resitance. I actually had a trn t3 silver cable which was a better silver cable spec wise than nicehck/kbear/xinhs. But it never sounded sharp to any of my iems, and to be honest never felt any advantage of using it. But who knows, maybe the t3 is the worse one.


Wouldn't be surprised. Cables do very little to change the sound if you already had a decent one to begin with.


----------



## larry piencenaves

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I thought the TRN T1 was the worst cable model.
> 
> I'm not a fan of my NiceHCK cables which were hyped in the cable thread or cables I have from a banned seller as well.
> 
> It seems like stock cables are best for me... it's a pain in the ass trying to find alternate cables... I have like 10 wasting space and money.


I just tend to avoid any products from trn now, cables, earphones both have very bad hardware and materials used, even their eartips are poor in quality. 

I may only have a limited experience in buying cables from various brands, but most of them sounds almost if not the same, with exception to the nicehck c4-3 which actually sounds good, but it kinda changes the timbre too much that only a few of my gears benefits from it plus that stiffness and microphonics issue.

Personally, the best cable I have right now is from a smaller chifi brand called Seven Audio, I have their 3.5mm to 3.5mm aux cable that I diy-ed to be an mmcx cable, and its the only cable that I could hear a difference, specially in imaging and layering. It had some variations and actually sounded different from the other.

(https://item.taobao.com/item.htmspm...TrkRx&id=597471038809&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail*) *

So far I only have 3 of them, two 8-core 6n spc and one 6-core 6n spc, the black 8-core has thicker insulation/less soft soundwise it is a bit heavier on the low-end, the clear one is more neutral. They also have the pure copper and spc+copper but I didnt tried it yet. Also, the good thing on their clear cables is that they dont oxidized (as the owner said), maybe it will, but I got mine since 2 years ago so.


now the 6-core is actually interesting because it sounds warm on my Ninetails(different driver but still DD) but neutral on my sw iii and lighter in bass than its 8-core brother, maybe it have more resistance than the 8-core variant, tho the cable is currently under construction, Im still waiting for the new 3.5mm jack to arrive but you can see its still a clear spc variant.


I remember someone posted, the 8-cores spc+copper to have a resistance of either 0.27ohms or 0.37ohms(?) (sorry I forgot the proper numbers, that was a year back and taobao automatically removes user reviews after a certain period and I didnt take a screenshot on that comment unfortunately)



But if someone is interested here, dont worry the store also have mmcx cables in their inventory and they are mostly 7n, but I cant do a recommendation to it because I never owned one and relatively more expensive, I actually didnt order these cables from Taobao, and only the aux cables are available for purchase. Buying from taobao is just a hassle for me. So if you can diy, I think their cables are really good.


----------



## larry piencenaves (Jan 5, 2022)

btw anyone have this xinhs cable? pulled a trigger on it during new year sale.

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.1.4bb433a7nvgnAU


----------



## larry piencenaves

seanwee said:


> Wouldn't be surprised. Cables do very little to change the sound if you already had a decent one to begin with.


Agree.


----------



## crizzle

anyone tried any of these suppliers cables? https://shopee.ph/Connext-Audio-Bal...7f&xptdk=fb6eed55-f469-4801-b372-4b8f1ef7f07f


----------



## eloelo

larry piencenaves said:


> btw anyone have this xinhs cable? pulled a trigger on it during new year sale.
> 
> https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.1.4bb433a7nvgnAU


Very light and soft cable. Which is great considering most xinhs cables lean heavy. It can be slightly flimsy though. I do like the default choice of connectors used. Copper color is darker than most.


----------



## dougms3

larry piencenaves said:


> now the 6-core is actually interesting because it *sounds warm *on my Ninetails(different driver but still DD) but neutral on my sw iii and lighter in bass than its 8-core brother, maybe it have more resistance than the 8-core variant, tho the cable is currently under construction, Im still waiting for the new 3.5mm jack to arrive but you can see its still a clear spc variant.


1 post later



seanwee said:


> Wouldn't be surprised. Cables do very little to change the sound if you already had a decent one to begin with.





larry piencenaves said:


> Agree.


Synergy matters and if you limit yourself to the cheap cables, I'm not surprised you don't hear much of a difference.


----------



## seanwee

dougms3 said:


> Synergy matters and if you limit yourself to the cheap cables, I'm not surprised you don't hear much of a difference.


I've heard more expensive cables and they colour the sound which I'm not interested in, some even make the sound worse like kimber cables. Just give me a reasonably priced cable with low resistance under $100 and I'm good.


----------



## dougms3

seanwee said:


> I've heard more expensive cables and they colour the sound which I'm not interested in, some even make the sound worse like kimber cables. Just give me a reasonably priced cable with low resistance under $100 and I'm good.



Which more expensive cables have you tried?  Because you've tried one or two that doesn't synergize with your gear doesn't mean ALL of them are like that.  

Some cables color sound some don't depends on the cable.  Instead of saying the cables change the sound, I think its more accurate to say that a good cable allows more of the sound to come through without degradation.  

Kimber Kable is brand with enough reputation that Sony is willing to sell it under their name.  What have you tried with kimber cables that makes it sound worse?

What does the resistance matter if you believe the cables do little to change sound?


----------



## larry piencenaves

seanwee said:


> I've heard more expensive cables and they colour the sound which I'm not interested in, some even make the sound worse like kimber cables. Just give me a reasonably priced cable with low resistance under $100 and I'm good.


^This, the thing with very expensive cables is that the only reason they are expensive is because they aren't made in china, but material wise, if the process and the materials is the same, then it should sound the same. There are only few expensive cables I tried and theyre mostly from kbear or nicehck (those upocc lineups) and they really have a significant change in sound that unfortunately I dont prefer, just doesnt sound natural.


----------



## larry piencenaves (Jan 5, 2022)

dougms3 said:


> 1 post later
> 
> 
> 
> Synergy matters and if you limit yourself to the cheap cables, I'm not surprised you don't hear much of a difference.


The things that matters to me when it comes to cables is the resistance rate and the element that is implemented. Prices doesn't correlate to performance with cables (actually everything in this hobby) because remember, cables are using either, copper, silver, gold, graphene, paladium, other rare metals or mixed, and those elements are constant. There is no "hey, our silver cables are way more expensive to this silver cable from china because we have a different/better silver" No, it doesnt work that way. All I see with these super expensive cables, specially from US or Japan is branding and borderline snake oil. And with my experience with diy that most consumers forget is that the quality of the soldering work is also an important factor. This is why I really avoid trn cables because of how poor their soldering works are, they're not even using Sn/Ag solder, just the regular cheap ones just to cut the cost, there is also a cable from YY that some strands of the wires have been cut, and therefore the total strands of the wires have not been soldered onto the jacks. Those little things affects the sound more than the price.


----------



## larry piencenaves

dougms3 said:


> Which more expensive cables have you tried?  Because you've tried one or two that doesn't synergize with your gear doesn't mean ALL of them are like that.
> 
> Some cables color sound some don't depends on the cable.  Instead of saying the cables change the sound, I think its more accurate to say that a good cable allows more of the sound to come through without degradation.
> 
> ...


I have a question for you, what does Synergy means to you when it comes to cables? what are the technical factors in cables needed in order to synergize to your headphones/iems?


----------



## dougms3

larry piencenaves said:


> The only thing that matters to me when it comes to cables is the resistance rate and the element that is implemented. Prices doesn't correlate to performance with cables (actually everything in this hobby) because remember, cables are using either, copper, silver, gold, graphene, paladium, other rare metals or mixed, and those elements are constant. There is no "hey, our silver cables are way more expensive to this silver cable from china because we have a different/better silver" No, it doesnt work that way. All I see with these super expensive cables, specially from US or Japan is branding and borderline snake oil. And with my experience with diy that most consumers forget is that the quality of the soldering work is also an important factor. This is why I really avoid trn cables because of how poor their soldering works are, they're not even using Sn/Ag solder, just the regular cheap ones just to cut the cost, there is also a cable from YY that some strands of the wires have been cut, and therefore the total strands of the wires have not been soldered onto the jacks. Those little things affects the sound more than the price.


If you think that something like a cheap silver cable vs something like a highly purified 4N silver cable are the same, you'd be wrong because you can see the difference microscopically.

Which super expensive have you tested and compared?

As in the past when I've asked this question, its been sidestepped and ignored once again.

*What does the resistance matter if you don't believe it changes sound?*


----------



## dougms3

larry piencenaves said:


> I have a question for you, what does Synergy means to you when it comes to cables? what are the technical factors in cables needed in order to synergize to your headphones/iems?


In the way some iems/headphones synergize well with certain dacs/amp and some don't.  

In the way that tube amplifiers synergize better with higher impedance headphones vs lower impedance.

In the way that millk synergizes better with cereal than orange juice.

You tell me how to interpret that into a technical representation.


----------



## larry piencenaves

dougms3 said:


> If you think that something like a cheap silver cable vs something like a highly purified 4N silver cable are the same, you'd be wrong because you can see the difference microscopically.
> 
> Which super expensive have you tested and compared?
> 
> ...


Oh I think you misinterpret what I'm saying, either 4n,5n,6n is out of the question. I already stated if the materials used and the process used are both the same, then the sound should be the same, that covers the purity factor and even the solder tins that are used, heck include the connectors. You are only paying extra just because it was made in the States.


----------



## larry piencenaves (Jan 5, 2022)

dougms3 said:


> In the way some iems/headphones synergize well with certain dacs/amp and some don't.
> 
> In the way that tube amplifiers synergize better with higher impedance headphones vs lower impedance.
> 
> ...


So you cant, of course there would be technical reasons for that right? but you cant explain it.. But the prices would, right?

_"In the way that millk synergizes better with cereal than orange juice.*"*_
Such words, it almost got me


----------



## dougms3

larry piencenaves said:


> You are only paying extra just because it was made in the States.


No I am not, doesn't matter where its made.  You are making assumptions.



larry piencenaves said:


> So you cant, of course there would be technical reasons for that right? but you cant explain it.. But the prices would, right?


Good lord, what?

I regret entering this conversation.


----------



## larry piencenaves

dougms3 said:


> No I am not, doesn't matter where its made.  You are making assumptions.
> 
> 
> Good lord, what?
> ...


Are you listening to yourself right now? If you dont even know what are the science behind in order to "synergize" your gear to your dac/amp or even cables, then I dont think theres no point talking with you, jeez.


----------



## mattocurtis1

jaker782 said:


> Not sure if this is budget or mid-fi, but I just recieved the CEMA super copper today and I am very impressed!  Beautiful cable and very soft as well!  Build quality is superb!  I got a generous returning customer discount too which was nice.  Sound impressions to follow.


How is it with the Volts?


----------



## Dachgiebel

Hi,
I'm about to buy the Hifiman Sundara, ifi ZEN DAC 2 and hip-dac2 (for mobile use), the dacs both have 4.4mm Balanced Outputs, the Sundara only come with an 3.5 mm unbalanced cable.
So I'm looking for an affordable 4.4 mm Balance cable?
Thanks guys


----------



## Mithrandir1980

Dachgiebel said:


> Hi,
> I'm about to buy the Hifiman Sundara, ifi ZEN DAC 2 and hip-dac2 (for mobile use), the dacs both have 4.4mm Balanced Outputs, the Sundara only come with an 3.5 mm unbalanced cable.
> So I'm looking for an affordable 4.4 mm Balance cable?
> Thanks guys


I bought the silver meze cable from an acquaintance and my Sundara are now better.


----------



## iFi audio

Dachgiebel said:


> So I'm looking for an affordable 4.4 mm Balance cable?



Can you please let us know how affordable that cable should be? Based on that it would be easier to list some options, but as per @Mithrandir1980's suggestion Meze's silver cable is one to take into account.


----------



## Dachgiebel

I'm looking for cables around 70$


----------



## superuser1

Dachgiebel said:


> I'm looking for cables around 70$


Cable makers on AliExpress can make them on custom order


----------



## Dachgiebel

I found those:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003448365913.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.797a2e0ePsdNzN
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003242862074.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.797a2e0ePsdNzN

I read good about OPENHEART


----------



## inseconds99

Looking for a lightweight well made pure copper or pure silver cable for my MDR-Z1R. Any recommendations? No snake oil, just looking to cut down in weight and the ridged rubber of stock cables.


----------



## dougms3

inseconds99 said:


> Looking for a lightweight well made pure copper or pure silver cable for my MDR-Z1R. Any recommendations? No snake oil, just looking to cut down in weight and the ridged rubber of stock cables.



This is my xinhs 8 core gold cable and 8 core pure silver cable terminated in 2.5mm for my Sony z7m2.  Silver cable is super light.


----------



## inseconds99

dougms3 said:


> This is my xinhs 8 core gold cable and 8 core pure silver cable terminated in 2.5mm for my Sony z7m2.  Silver cable is super light.



I’d def be interested in the copper cables. I’m trying to find as light and flowing as possible. That’s my ultimate goal.


----------



## Tomm11

inseconds99 said:


> I’d def be interested in the copper cables. I’m trying to find as light and flowing as possible. That’s my ultimate goal.


How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## inseconds99

Tomm11 said:


> How much are you looking to spend?



Price is not a concern but I don’t want to pay for snake oil. Quality, light and malleable. Also pure copper or silver.


----------



## Tomm11

inseconds99 said:


> Price is not a concern but I don’t want to pay for snake oil. Quality, light and malleable. Also pure copper or silver.


Maybe GUCraftsman on Amazon.  They have both single crystal copper and single crystal silver for headphones.   They are 8 wire braid and, I believe, 6 feet long.  They are both under $200.   I have one of their cables for an iem.  It's fairly light and soft but not that super soft wire.   If you have Prime, it's a safe bet because of the easy return policy. May be worth checking out   .... https://www.amazon.com/stores/GUCraftsman/page/346BE968-BA65-42B9-88A5-E2DDA537787B?ref_=ast_bln


----------



## weexisttocease

Just received my XINHS cables and I'm quite surprised with the quality and craftsmanship build. Also the seller is great to deal with. Recommended.


----------



## dunring

inseconds99 said:


> Looking for a lightweight well made pure copper or pure silver cable for my MDR-Z1R. Any recommendations? No snake oil, just looking to cut down in weight and the ridged rubber of stock cables.


The best cables I ever had were the Hifiman crystal core cables and on the Ananda I could tell right away they were better than stock. My first thought was "why don't they ship all their headphones with them?" They aren't cheap, but I did a blind test with them, stock cables, and budget Youkamoo ones and it was like night and day, I could always pick out the crystal core ones. Hi-Fi Heaven sells them on eBay but I think it's the same price as buying direct since they're an authorized dealer. Hart cables are always good too, I've had a lot of their stuff and never been disappointed. Their interconnect system is neat too, it's a quick connect to save wear on the headphone plugs if you have more than one type of amp.


----------



## Apex Eight

Received this 8-core cable from the unspeakable brand on AE. Good price, great quality. Really like the two different braids on both sides of the splitter. Chin cinch works well. 2-pin connectors are nice and snug. It works, is nice to look at and handle, and wasn't too expensive (under $30 shipped), so I'm happy. Not a "cable changes audio quality" person.


----------



## Tomm11

Apex Eight said:


> Received this 8-core cable from the unspeakable brand on AE. Good price, great quality. Really like the two different braids on both sides of the splitter. Chin cinch works well. 2-pin connectors are nice and snug. It works, is nice to look at and handle, and wasn't too expensive (under $30 shipped), so I'm happy. Not a "cable changes audio quality" person.


Looks heavy.  Is it on the heavy side?


----------



## Apex Eight

Tomm11 said:


> Looks heavy.  Is it on the heavy side?


I was concerned about this but it hasn't been a problem for me so far. It's "ropey" but flexible and not super heavy.


----------



## mh1c

$30? I thought those were under $10.


----------



## Tomm11 (Jan 8, 2022)

Apex Eight said:


> I was concerned about this but it hasn't been a problem for me so far. It's "ropey" but flexible and not super heavy.


That's the cable that's braided before splitter and twisted after splitter, right?   I've seen that cable before, and thought it was a nice looking cable with that twist after the split.  It's single crystal copper if I remember right.  But always thought it would be heavy.  Looked for it on Amazon in the past but don't think it ever got listed on Amazon.  They mostly just have "Y" brands cheaper stuff.

"Y" also has a 4 core single crystal copper that's all twisted rather than braided.  Thought that one was a cool looking cable too.


----------



## Mithrandir1980

dougms3 said:


> This is my xinhs 8 core gold cable and 8 core pure silver cable terminated in 2.5mm for my Sony z7m2.  Silver cable is super light.


Can you pass me the link of those cables?

 Did you ask for the Viablue endings?


----------



## dougms3

Mithrandir1980 said:


> Can you pass me the link of those cables?
> 
> Did you ask for the Viablue endings?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.27.1406329fu2yG1V

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.39.1406329fu2yG1V

Yeah I asked him for the sony screw on and via blue connectors.  Ask and he will try to make it.


----------



## HiFiRobot (Jan 11, 2022)

Hi,

looking for a 4.4mm cable to IKKO OH10. Preferably L-Type Pentaconn but its not a must. 2-pin 0,78 non recessed. As both the IKKO stock and upgrade cable is SPC I am leaning towards SPC or a copper/silver hybrid for the balanced cable. But open to other recs also. I am also considering the IKKO CTU01 Upgrade cable but I usually prefer braided cables due to ergonomics and microphonics. I am not looking for more bass quantity on these headphones =)

XINHS seems good due to the customization options but are they stiff? Looking at these three.

*XINHS 8 cores pure silver and single crystal copper mixed braid*
- Conductor:4N pure silver+6N single crystal copper
- Number of cores: Pure silver 10*0.08*4+single crystal copper 100*0.05*4
- Single strand diameter: Pure silver 1.0MM  single crystal  1.2MM
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002350509830.html?

*XINHS Factory direct sales 4 strand single crystal copper LITZ *
4 core
Conductor: 6N single crystal copper silver plated
Number of cores: Single crystal copper silver-plated 19 pcs*0.08mm+single crystal copper 38 pcs*0.06mm)*4
Single strand diameter:1.6MM
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002037427839.html

*XINHS Hot sale Single Crystal Copper Cable *
Conductor: 5N UPOCC silver-plated
Number of cores: (50  upocc*0.05mm + 50 upocc silver-plated*0.05mm)*4 cores
Single strand diameter:1.6MM
Cable structure: LITZ
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001786868630.html

Or maybe
*KBEAR Rhyme 8Core UPOCC Hybrid Copper-Silver Earphone Cable*
UPOCC single crystal copper
Number of Cores:20 pcs *0.06MM (single crystal copper) + 7 pcs *0.2MM (silver foil wire)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001244591805.html

Price up to maybe 50$ but preferably less.


----------



## seanwee

HiFiRobot said:


> Hi,
> 
> looking for a 4.4mm cable to IKKO OH10. Preferably L-Type Pentaconn but its not a must. 2-pin 0,78 non recessed. As both the IKKO stock and upgrade cable is SPC I am leaning towards SPC or a copper/silver hybrid for the balanced cable. But open to other recs also. I am also considering the IKKO CTU01 Upgrade cable but I usually prefer braided cables due to ergonomics and microphonics. I am not looking for more bass quantity on these headphones =)
> 
> ...


I have this one. Sound is great but some people may find it heavy and thick, personally I think it is fine.

@RikudouGoku has tested a lot of cables so I'd refer you to him


----------



## RikudouGoku

HiFiRobot said:


> Hi,
> 
> looking for a 4.4mm cable to IKKO OH10. Preferably L-Type Pentaconn but its not a must. 2-pin 0,78 non recessed. As both the IKKO stock and upgrade cable is SPC I am leaning towards SPC or a copper/silver hybrid for the balanced cable. But open to other recs also. I am also considering the IKKO CTU01 Upgrade cable but I usually prefer braided cables due to ergonomics and microphonics. I am not looking for more bass quantity on these headphones =)
> 
> ...


Just get one of the A cables based on aesthetics.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...zTm4ei7HEfP8AI1zxswrMw2ho/edit#gid=1801072063


----------



## Mithrandir1980

HiFiRobot said:


> Hi,
> 
> looking for a 4.4mm cable to IKKO OH10. Preferably L-Type Pentaconn but its not a must. 2-pin 0,78 non recessed. As both the IKKO stock and upgrade cable is SPC I am leaning towards SPC or a copper/silver hybrid for the balanced cable. But open to other recs also. I am also considering the IKKO CTU01 Upgrade cable but I usually prefer braided cables due to ergonomics and microphonics. I am not looking for more bass quantity on these headphones =)
> 
> ...


This is the best Xinhs cooper quality-price

https://a.aliexpress.com/_v1nXDR

You can ask him to change the 4.4mm connector


----------



## Useuhname

I've only been able to look through about 200 of the pages here and i see it used to be common for tear downs of cables. Is anyone dissecting these Xinhs cables and seeing if theyre as they say? properly soldered and actually the wire claimed? i feel like im seeing alot of inconsistencies about what the wire is on dif listings and some seem to intentionally put a photo showing the "splice" or whats actually in the wire, while some seem to avoid it.


----------



## larry piencenaves (Jan 14, 2022)

eloelo said:


> Very light and soft cable. Which is great considering most xinhs cables lean heavy. It can be slightly flimsy though. I do like the default choice of connectors used. Copper color is darker than most.


My unit has arrived and you're right about this cable being flimsy, actually the overall build of this cable is a bit disappointing, this might be my first cable to have that funky smell ootb, also the wire pvc sleeves they used are stiffer and cheap like those types that floats, and the braiding works is poor which makes it janky/kinky (edit: managed to reduce the braiding tension on the Y-split but the main 4-braid still feels springy, very poor braiding imho). They also gave me a different materials for the plugs and connectors but whatever I guess, at least I still got a pouch.




As for the sound, it has a natural but lackluster presentation. It lacks staging depth/ layering that Im getting with my 7audio cables and the sub-bass is weak. On a positive note, the midrange is pretty good and treble timbre is very much like a typical pure copper wire. Since I got this one on sale, I cant really complain. But the standard price of around 22usd, this cable is somewhat hard to recommend.


----------



## amature101

Happened to see this on Taobao. Not sure if it is real.

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...tQjPf&id=561215111812&ns=1&abbucket=20#detail

ALO Reference 8 - ¥315
ALO pure silver - ¥225 (Suprising cheaper than copper cable)

May buy 1 pure silver cable and test against my original ALO silver cable


----------



## Mithrandir1980

amature101 said:


> Happened to see this on Taobao. Not sure if it is real.
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...tQjPf&id=561215111812&ns=1&abbucket=20#detail
> 
> ...


For me that is false ...


----------



## Mithrandir1980

larry piencenaves said:


> My unit has arrived and you're right about this cable being flimsy, actually the overall build of this cable is a bit disappointing, this might be my first cable to have that funky smell ootb, also the wire pvc sleeves they used are stiffer and cheap like those types that floats, and the braiding works is poor which makes it janky/kinky (edit: managed to reduce the braiding tension on the Y-split but the main 4-braid still feels springy, very poor braiding imho). They also gave me a different materials for the plugs and connectors but whatever I guess, at least I still got a pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the sound, it has a natural but lackluster presentation. It lacks staging depth/ layering that Im getting with my 7audio cables and the sub-bass is weak. On a positive note, the midrange is pretty good and treble timbre is very much like a typical pure copper wire. Since I got this one on sale, I cant really complain. But the standard price of around 22usd, this cable is somewhat hard to recommend.


The Xinhs cables are good if you pay a price starting at $60, the less ones are worth to tie the dog 😅


----------



## larry piencenaves (Jan 15, 2022)

Mithrandir1980 said:


> The Xinhs cables are good if you pay a price starting at $60, the less ones are worth to tie the dog 😅


I guess so, but I think they still do have pretty good cables around 30usd and above (spec wise), I just want to test out this brand but the first impression is quite underwhelming, the quality of the cables is a hit or miss depending on the unit and I dont like their inconsistency with the materials for the hardware. Feels like they're no different from the other brands after all, well aside from listening to requests and accepts customized orders. (And the free pouch)


----------



## Musicoflife

Just a caution for Xinhs Graphene 8 owners: the cable is relatively thick, stiff and heavy. There is a slight bit of play at the neck of the mmcx housing and no visible stress relief there. While tip rolling, one channel mysteriously grew softer in volume for me. Turns out the connections had shorted at the L+ and L- of my 2.5mm cable at that end. Luckily this didn't blow my Qudelix (shorting protection?!!!)

Alerted Xinhs about this weakness in construction and the need for stress relief at the connector. He was nice enough to send me a replacement. So. Handle this and other cables that are thick and stiff with care.


----------



## Magicman74 (Jan 15, 2022)

Looking for 2x 2.5mm mono to 6.3mm. (Non-Balance)
Monolith M1060 Type cable for Sivga headphones.​Found Newfantasia on Amazon any other sellers make these? Alexipress? Luna?   Thanks


----------



## Tomm11

Meze has a single ended cable but it's 3.5mm.  I don't think they have a 6.3mm.  
Other than that, there is GUCraftsman which sells cables on Amazon.  But they are over $100.  

As far as Aliexpress ... you should be able to find plenty of affordable, decent-good cables of that type either pre-made or made to order.   I don't have specific stores or brands to recommend but other members probably will.


----------



## HiFiRobot (Jan 16, 2022)

Magicman74 said:


> Looking for 2x 2.5mm mono to 6.3mm. (Non-Balance)
> Monolith M1060 Type cable for Sivga headphones.​Found Newfantasia on Amazon any other sellers make these? Alexipress? Luna?   Thanks


Same connectors as my Hifiman Edition X v1 and early HE-560 (v2?). I even have a Monolith OFC braided cable for those, that cable is a bit darker sounding with the Edition X than the OG Hifiman Crystalline SPC.

I think the OPPO compatible cables should work as they are 2x2.5mm.
Go to Lunashops and search for "Oppo",  "M1060", "HE560" or "Pryma". Take the part no LN00xxxx and search on AliEX. Get the cheapest one as Luna has atleast 3 shops on AliEX and prices differ.
Or get some other "Oppo" cable.

But take an extra look at the 2.5mm connectors before ordering so they fit your headphones.


----------



## Mithrandir1980

Musicoflife said:


> Just a caution for Xinhs Graphene 8 owners: the cable is relatively thick, stiff and heavy. There is a slight bit of play at the neck of the mmcx housing and no visible stress relief there. While tip rolling, one channel mysteriously grew softer in volume for me. Turns out the connections had shorted at the L+ and L- of my 2.5mm cable at that end. Luckily this didn't blow my Qudelix (shorting protection?!!!)
> 
> Alerted Xinhs about this weakness in construction and the need for stress relief at the connector. He was nice enough to send me a replacement. So. Handle this and other cables that are thick and stiff with care.


I have that cable with a 2-pin pentaconn L connector and although it is heavy, it is very comfortable and soft to the touch and the finish is quite good. I have several cables from Xinhs and what is true is that it depends on what you pay, it uses connectors of more or less quality and the cables and construction vary a lot too.

 I always use one as a base, I talk to him and ask him for improvements such as changing connectors, more or less cores... he always sends me premium cables for less than $60.


----------



## om letap

Which is the Best cable out of the ones listed below for the $40-$50 range to go with my mest OG

2 pin 2.5mm 

Tripowin Altea 

Kinera Ace

Tripowin Noire

Tripowin Nucool

Linsoul LSC08


----------



## jmwant

Any user feedback of the Kinera Ace cables yet? These looks aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Magicman74

HiFiRobot said:


> Same connectors as my Hifiman Edition X v1 and early HE-560 (v2?). I even have a Monolith OFC braided cable for those, that cable is a bit darker sounding with the Edition X than the OG Hifiman Crystalline SPC.
> 
> I think the OPPO compatible cables should work as they are 2x2.5mm.
> Go to Lunashops and search for "Oppo",  "M1060", "HE560" or "Pryma". Take the part no LN00xxxx and search on AliEX. Get the cheapest one as Luna has atleast 3 shops on AliEX and prices differ.
> ...


Thanks man I'll check it out...Big help man


----------



## Tomm11

jmwant said:


> Any user feedback of the Kinera Ace cables yet? These looks aesthetically pleasing.


I have one coming but don’t have it yet.  I do have a Leyding though.  Decent cable but more along the lines of the 40 dollar Tripowin cables in terms of hardware and overall feel.  I’m thinking the Ace will be the same.  The modular plugs are a little on the larger side compared to Fiio and Dunu but not bad.


----------



## Tomm11 (Jan 16, 2022)

om letap said:


> Which is the Best cable out of the ones listed below for the $40-$50 range to go with my mest OG
> 
> 2 pin 2.5mm
> 
> ...


Not sure how any of them would work with mest but i have the lsc08, nucool and the altea with the ace on the way.  The nucool is heavy and hurts my ears but sounds fine when i used it with Timeless.  Big bass with Timeless.  I like the Altea.  A little rubbery but that’s nitpicking.  Pretty light, occ copper, litz and sounds good with timeless.  Pretty balanced, not overly warm or smooth sounding … with timeless anyway.   Lsc08 is light and honesty , hardware looks and feels cheap imo but i cant comment further as i have never tried it on anything.  Assume it would be similiar to Altea with it being an occ copper cable, but again, i havent tried it.  Ive heard that its known to accentuate mid bass.


----------



## jmwant

Tomm11 said:


> I have one coming but don’t have it yet.  I do have a Leyding though.  Decent cable but more along the lines of the 40 dollar Tripowin cables in terms of hardware and overall feel.  I’m thinking the Ace will be the same.  The modular plugs are a little on the larger side compared to Fiio and Dunu but not bad.


Is the Leyding soft and manageable? How is the build quality for everyday rough use?


----------



## Tomm11

jmwant said:


> Is the Leyding soft and manageable? How is the build quality for everyday rough use?


Yes, it’s soft and handles well.  Not super soft but pretty nice.  If you’ve had one of the 30-40 dollar tripowin or maybe 16 or 24 core kbear cables, they are basically of that quality in terms of hardware and apparent build quality.  I dont see anything in the Leyding that suggests its delicate or wont hold up to daily use. Not sure it’s going to handle too much abuse so i guess it depends on how “rough” rough is.  But again, its not a whimpy cable.  I’ll post a comparison between the Leyding and Ace in terms of build when i get the Ace but im betting they are comparable.  I have the Leyding in 2 pin so I got the Ace in mmcx, kind of on a whim.  The modular connection on the Ace looks more compact from the photos.


----------



## Arjey

What are the advantages of a Litz cable? Is there any audible difference? Is it more durable, flexible, oxidation-resistant?


----------



## Tomm11

Arjey said:


> What are the advantages of a Litz cable? Is there any audible difference? Is it more durable, flexible, oxidation-resistant?


It is more resistant to oxidation as each individual strand of wire is insulated.  Commentary on audible differences ... I'll leave that to others.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Tomm11 said:


> Maybe GUCraftsman on Amazon.  They have both single crystal copper and single crystal silver for headphones.   They are 8 wire braid and, I believe, 6 feet long.  They are both under $200.   I have one of their cables for an iem.  It's fairly light and soft but not that super soft wire.   If you have Prime, it's a safe bet because of the easy return policy. May be worth checking out   .... https://www.amazon.com/stores/GUCraftsman/page/346BE968-BA65-42B9-88A5-E2DDA537787B?ref_=ast_bln


I bought some GUCraftsman from Amazon this week.  Arrived on Saturday, so one week delivery ain't bad.  Got THIS version:






GUCraftsman 16 Strands 7N Single Crystal Copper/Silver Mixed Upgrade Headphones Cable for Astell&Kern AKT1P AKT5P 2nd Focal Stellia Elegia Elear JVCHA-SW01 HA-SW02 (6.35mm Stereo Plug)





Seem to be very well build, very soft and lightweight, and they do assist to be much brighter than my stock Focal MG cables.  About 7' long, so perfect length for me.





Nicely packaged, and come with a pouch (that I will never use).  $300 is a bit steep for Chinese cables.  Looking to compare them to my Norne that are arriving later this week.


----------



## Tomm11 (Jan 16, 2022)

That should be an interesting comparison.  I have/had a couple of their iem cables.  One of their less expensive ofc copper + silver plated cables and also a pure silver cable.  Still have the copper cable.  They are pretty nice.  Nothing too fancy but sound good and seem well built.  They are overpriced considering the cost of the materials but they certainly aren't alone in that regard.   I'll watch for your impressions of the cable.


----------



## BrownBear

Those things look fantastic...

As far as the cheap cable aspect, lol, and actually staying with the Amazon reference, I recently picked up a UGreen cable to use as an interconnect between my audio switcher and amp. Nice quality cable, excellent and smooth RCA connectors, and I think the 6ft length cost about ten dollars. Overall I was impressed with the cable.


----------



## dougms3

ColSaulTigh said:


> I bought some GUCraftsman from Amazon this week.  Arrived on Saturday, so one week delivery ain't bad.  Got THIS version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would definitely be interested in how they compare to the Norne cables.


----------



## akanao

Hello, has anyone tried dissecting a KZ Gold silver copper mixed 560 cores? I have one using it and I found there are 2 cores in the jack that are not connected (ends are poiting outward the white glue or stuff) and based from the QDC pins since it is transparent, I can see the same thickness of cores and shows only 2 cores are soldered and each cores isn't even combined 2 as 1 on each pin.


----------



## Tomm11

akanao said:


> Hello, has anyone tried dissecting a KZ Gold silver copper mixed 560 cores? I have one using it and I found there are 2 cores in the jack that are not connected (ends are poiting outward the white glue or stuff) and based from the QDC pins since it is transparent, I can see the same thickness of cores and shows only 2 cores are soldered and each cores isn't even combined 2 as 1 on each pin.


No but that wouldn't surprise me.  One (or more) of, I believe it was a TRN branded cable,  was notorious for not connecting all the wires.  A lot of little wires for not a whole lot of money ... maybe they wouldn't all fit on the terminal


----------



## PowerCycles

Hi!. I've tried to scan a few pages of this thread, but I wasn't able to find cheap but good cables for headphones.

Does anyone has leads, specifically for Hifiman headphones? 3.5mm dual connector


----------



## Blotto80

I'm facing a bit of a dilemma at the moment. I ordered a new ifi iDSD Nano Black Label for use with IEMs and now I'm looking for cables and am finding that 3.5mm balanced is limiting the cable choices. Do I:

A) Just go SE, how much quality am I leaving on the table with the "S-Balanced" by using a single ended cable?
B) Go 2.5mm balanced with an adapter like this? Do they have any negative impact on the sound quality?
C) Order the cables and reterminate them into 3.5mm TRRS? I'm no stranger to soldering but getting 8+ wires soldered to a 3.5mm connector does seem like it might require steadier hands than I possess.
D) Stick the ifi up for sale and buy something else.

Option B seems like the best solution as long as those adaptors are transparent.


----------



## dougms3

Blotto80 said:


> I'm facing a bit of a dilemma at the moment. I ordered a new ifi iDSD Nano Black Label for use with IEMs and now I'm looking for cables and am finding that 3.5mm balanced is limiting the cable choices. Do I:
> 
> A) Just go SE, how much quality am I leaving on the table with the "S-Balanced" by using a single ended cable?
> B) Go 2.5mm balanced with an adapter like this? Do they have any negative impact on the sound quality?
> ...


I would say B is the cheapest and fastest option.

Personally, I would go with the DD Hifi dj35A, because you can return it without issues if you don't like it.


----------



## dougms3

PowerCycles said:


> Hi!. I've tried to scan a few pages of this thread, but I wasn't able to find cheap but good cables for headphones.
> 
> Does anyone has leads, specifically for Hifiman headphones? 3.5mm dual connector


Many of the aliexpress sellers will make custom cables for you if you ask.

xinhs made both of these cables for me for my Sony z7m2 and Final Audio Sonorous iii, both are 3.5mm x 2 but wired differently.  I recommend xinhs, he's the most honest seller I've dealt with on aliexpress and cables are really good quality.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Blotto80 said:


> I'm facing a bit of a dilemma at the moment. I ordered a new ifi iDSD Nano Black Label for use with IEMs and now I'm looking for cables and am finding that 3.5mm balanced is limiting the cable choices. Do I:
> 
> A) Just go SE, how much quality am I leaving on the table with the "S-Balanced" by using a single ended cable?
> B) Go 2.5mm balanced with an adapter like this? Do they have any negative impact on the sound quality?
> ...


A) have not used Nano BL specifically but have tried other iFi devices, you are not missing much by using Single-Ended. Maybe some soundstage widening when direct A/B comparing the outputs.
B) As long as the Adapter has good quality internals, it should work well. I have ddHiFi DJ35A, I read somewhere that when measured it has higher Impedance and so will effect sound signature a bit. I don't hear a difference between the ddHiFi adapter and the one that came with my A&K Diana so maybe with more revealing gear it will matter.

D) If you are happy with the way it sounds, why spend extra on marginal improvements on a DAC. Save up and get IEM's or Headphones.


----------



## Tomm11

Blotto80 said:


> I'm facing a bit of a dilemma at the moment. I ordered a new ifi iDSD Nano Black Label for use with IEMs and now I'm looking for cables and am finding that 3.5mm balanced is limiting the cable choices. Do I:
> 
> A) Just go SE, how much quality am I leaving on the table with the "S-Balanced" by using a single ended cable?
> B) Go 2.5mm balanced with an adapter like this? Do they have any negative impact on the sound quality?
> ...


ifi still claims an advantage of the circuit with standard se wiring.  I don't think they claim a power advantage running balanced (or "s-balanced) so I would either just run 3.5 single ended or 2.5mm with adapter.


----------



## blorg

PowerCycles said:


> Hi!. I've tried to scan a few pages of this thread, but I wasn't able to find cheap but good cables for headphones.
> 
> Does anyone has leads, specifically for Hifiman headphones? 3.5mm dual connector


I use OpenHeart (left) and FAAEAL (right), $10-15 from AliExpress. I would also second the recommendation from @dougms3 for XINHS, I have some IEM cables from him and they are very good quality. I haven't asked him for custom.


----------



## blorg (Jan 23, 2022)

dougms3 said:


> I would say B is the cheapest and fastest option.
> 
> Personally, I would go with the DD Hifi dj35A, because you can return it without issues if you don't like it.


The DJ35A is very neat but it's 2.5 balanced to 3.5 single ended TRS and he wants 3.5 balanced TRRS. I have the DJ35A, most of my stuff is terminated in 2.5mm so use it (or other adapters) for when I do connect to single ended. It actually has quite high measured resistance, but not sure it's so much as to make any audible difference. There are options with much lower resistance though, I also have the OKCSC one (which is very cheap, extremely well built, and measures better) as well as a short-cable type (which also seem to measure better).

I believe with the iFi he could use that, but it would then be running entirely as a single ended cable and he'd get no benefit from the "S-Balanced" (like reduced crosstalk). May as well just run 3.5mm cable if he wanted to do that. With 3.5mm TRRS he'd get separate grounds all the way to the headphone. The one he linked was an actual 2.5mm balanced to 3.5mm balanced.

I'm not sure any of this really makes a huge difference, particularly with ifi's "S-balanced" which is actually single ended and doesn't provide any more power. But if wants the full benefit of it, he need to use a cable with a TRRS termination at the jack.


----------



## Tomm11 (Jan 23, 2022)

Tomm11 said:


> I have one coming but don’t have it yet.  I do have a Leyding though.  Decent cable but more along the lines of the 40 dollar Tripowin cables in terms of hardware and overall feel.  I’m thinking the Ace will be the same.  The modular plugs are a little on the larger side compared to Fiio and Dunu but not bad.


Got the Kinera Ace yesterday.  Compared to the Leyding, they are pretty much the same.  Cable diameter is equal or very close, hardware is the same quality, cable handles and feels comparable.  Biggest difference is in the modular system.  The Ace has a more compact main, female connector while the Leydings is a bit longer.  However, the pins of the Leyding plugs are recessed down into the plug housing.  The Leydings plug slides over the connector.  The Ace's plugs pins sit about flush with the end of the plug housing.  So the ACE plugs just slide on and sit flush with the end of the main connector.  This leaves the contact points more exposed with the ACE.  The Leyding connection system ends up a little bit nicer in terms of fit and finish (and exposure) in the end but it's probably not a huge deal. Both cables connectors end up being almost the same length when all is said and done.  They aren't ridiculously long or anything, but a bit longer than a fixed connector cable.   The plugs are NOT interchangelable between ACE and Leyding.  Slightly different design and size makes them incompatible.

If you are just looking for an inexpensive modular cable system, the ACE saves money.  I can't compare sonics because my Leyding is 2 pin and my Ace is mmcx. They are both OFC copper based cables.  Both a mix of OFC copper and SP OFC copper and some type of "alloy" with the Leyding.  Marketing seems to pump up the Leyding a bit more in terms of the wire but who knows.  Both specified as litz wires.  The presentation box is a bit nicer with Leyding.  Larger with a magnetic flap and a zippered, puck type case for the cable.  The Ace just comes in a smaller box with a thin suede or faux-suede envelope style pouch.   Neither anything fancy.  And again. slightly more "elegant" connection system with Leyding but I can't see it costing more than a few pennies to implement it compared to the ACE.

I just think it's nice that we are seeing affordable cables with modular plugs now.  Between these lower cost Kinera cables, the new Tripowin Noire and a couple TRN cables (even though they don't include all plugs), you don't have to spend an arm and a leg for a modular cable.

Fiio LC-RE modular cable with my 7Hz Timeless on left.  Kinera Ace in middle.  Kinera Leyding on right.   Both Kinera plugs are 3.5mm, Fiio is 2.5mm but I think it's evident enough that the size of both Kinera modular systems are similiar and only a little bit longer than the Fiio system.   I think you can also see that the overall qualities are comparable between the less expensive Kinera Ace and more expensive Kinear Leyding.


----------



## Useuhname (Jan 25, 2022)

Useuhname said:


> I've only been able to look through about 200 of the pages here and i see it used to be common for tear downs of cables. Is anyone dissecting these Xinhs cables and seeing if theyre as they say? properly soldered and actually the wire claimed? i feel like im seeing alot of inconsistencies about what the wire is on dif listings and some seem to intentionally put a photo showing the "splice" or whats actually in the wire, while some seem to avoid it.


Responding to myself because i dont want to repeat it but want to highlight the question. Has any1 done this? Or has anyone accidentally broken one of these wires and inspected it after? I recently got this 8 core in https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001786868630.html  with a few custom requests and i love the quality of it, but i cant help but think he used a similar type of wire as in this listing https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001786868630.html which is clearly not pure copper  when you look at the photo of its splice. The 8 core also seems to avoid showing a splice.  Would love any of your thoughts on this

I wanted to order a couple more custom cables from him, but regardless of me liking it or not, i wanna know that i'm getting what im asking for.

If i do break it on accident, id look through it and ill be the first to comment on it lol


----------



## Tomm11 (Jan 25, 2022)

Useuhname said:


> Responding to myself because i dont want to repeat it but want to highlight the question. Has any1 done this? Or has anyone accidentally broken one of these wires and inspected it after? I recently got this 8 core in https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001786868630.html  with a few custom requests and i love the quality of it, but i cant help but think he used a similar type of wire as in this listing https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001786868630.html which is clearly not pure copper  when you look at the photo of its splice. The 8 core also seems to avoid showing a splice.  Would love any of your thoughts on this
> 
> I wanted to order a couple more custom cables from him, but regardless of me liking it or not, i wanna know that i'm getting what im asking for.
> 
> If i do break it on accident, id look through it and ill be the first to comment on it lol


The two links are the same

If you look at the detailed description it states that it's 50 strands of UPOCC + 50 strands of UPOCC silver plated.  
It also says "5N UPOCC silver-plated" in the description.


----------



## Useuhname (Jan 28, 2022)

Tomm11 said:


> The two links are the same
> 
> If you look at the detailed description it states that it's 50 strands of UPOCC + 50 strands of UPOCC silver plated.
> It also says "5N UPOCC silver-plated" in the description.


My mistake on the links, having trouble figuring out how to link Ali stuff. I meant this wire is the one i purchased https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002350509830.html with the bright copper at a length of 1.7m for $42+tax, which does not state about plating and this was the other wire i meant https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001786868630.html which is what you were referring to.. which does mention plating

I also asked if he could make a custom wire which would be similar to the 8core i ordered but have a dark copper wire that matches the thickness of the silver wire in my 8 core and in the full silver 8 cores that he lists here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042493770.html (which is said to be a strand diameter of 1.0mm) so it would flow more visually and weigh less, and after about 5 different ways of him trying to say he couldnt do it, and me asking why cant you just combine it with this wire: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001844114428.html _which is also 1.0mm_... he eventually stated he'd be willing to do it "_with a high quality 7n upocc copper wire_". Thing is when you look at the splice of the wire in these listings,  it causes me to see no reason to believe the last link i mentioned is any different of a wire from this wire: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001797053604.html or this wire: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001738261920.html which is said to be "_7n_" and appears to just be different thicknesses of the same wire with different strand counts and strand thicknesses. It also just makes sense to me that a business would buy varying degrees of the same thing if "_it works_". Sort of just going on a visual call, my history of doubting listing claims, as well as the fact theres plenty of fakery of varying degrees with these businesses that sell cheaper cables

That is where i base my thoughts. It  seemed very odd to me that he'd be willing to do it with a "high quality 7n upocc wire", apparently one he doesnt have in any his listing, but not the 1.0mm copper one i linked. I have no reason to believe the one id receive if i ordered that custom wire of 1.0mm copper and 1.0mm silver, that it would be any different than this same 1.0mm wire: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001844114428.html i linked...

In my head, the custom wire i wanted to produce should be cheaper than the full silver 8 core, if it were the same length, since copper wire is the cheaper wire of the two. That only makes sense right? I did want the wire a bit longer as part of my custom order, and would have expected a price around maybe $30 give or take a few bucks (since the full silver is about $27, itd be half the amount of silver (say 13.50+ extra wire length cost), and half the 1.0mm copper wire which was about $13(say 6.50+extra wire length cost), but due to him wanting to use an alleged 7n wire thats different than the one in those listings, itd be $40+tax. I'd expect that if i wanted a full silver wire at 1.7m ($27 pure silver wire+40%wire length cost increase). But additionally, my initial 8 core custom purchase was a wire listed at $32, but was 40% longer, and yet the cost of the wire was less than a 40% increase in length which i agree with as i believe the more "bulk" you're buying of anything, the more the markdown should be. I have no problem paying extra for custom stuff or whatever, the situation just doesnt come across honest to me. Sure its only a potential extra $10/15 he'd make, but i dont put anything passed anyone to do. In messaging him i  was also expressing excitedness in making a bunch of custom wires until he hit me with that, and i think he might have saw potential to make a little extra. He says its only possible with this 1.0mm 7n copper wire that he doesnt list. I could pay that, but id probably be convinced he gave me that same $13 wire at some "_i got ya to pay more ya stupid audiophile_" markup lol.

Sure these wires seem decent, its awesome you can ask for customizations, better made than many at this price, and im rambling on about a $10 difference but, i just cant help but want as much trust as i can have in the business im purchasing from and i feel like im seeing tiny red flags.

Only realized all this after i ordered but it just felt shady... like i almost wanna tear this 8 core up and see if theres anything other than copper in the copper strands but im too broke to be an experimental audiophile like that... or i guess too broke to be an audiophile anyway lol

*Edit:* i cannot for the life of me figure out how to post these aliexpress links... every link i type on here goes to the front page when im copying a direct url and its not linking to the item. When i click my links it takes me to the front page of aliexpress but when i copy and paste into my browser it opens them fine, maybe try copy pasting to see what i mean? *Sorry for the wall of text*

And then of course theres this wire: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001874009159.html for $13 which visually appears to be a 1.0mm(maybe thinner cant tell and little to no details in listing) version of the first wire that i linked and purchased, it mentions plating, and yet no dark copper version or one mixed with "pure silver" variant which is what he tells me is $40

I also thought silver was supposed to be lower resistance than copper right? Yet in rikuduogoku's database im seeing almost all the pure silver wires have higher resistance. Could it not be real silver? I dont know enough about readings like that


----------



## dougms3 (Jan 28, 2022)

Useuhname said:


> My mistake on the links, i meant this wire is the one i purchased https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002350509830.html with the bright copper at a length of 1.7m for $42+tax, which does not state about plating and this was the other wire i meant https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001786868630.html which is what you were referring to..
> 
> I also asked if he could make a custom wire which would be similar to the 8core i ordered but have a dark copper wire that matches the thickness of the silver wire https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042493770.html (which is said to be a strand diameter of 1.0mm) so it would flow more visually and weigh less, and after about 5 different ways of him trying to say he couldnt do it, and me asking why cant you just combine it with this wire https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001844114428.html which is also 1.0mm. He eventually stated he'd be willing to do it "with a high quality 7n copper wire". Thing is when you look at the splice of the wire in these listings,  it causes me to see no reason to believe the last link i mentioned is any different of a wire from this wire https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001797053604.html or this wire https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001738261920.html which is said to be "7n" and appears to just be different thicknesses of the same wire with different strand counts and strand thicknesses. It also just makes sense to me that a business would buy varying degrees of the same thing if "it works". Sort of just going on a visual call, and my history of doubting listing claims, as well as the fact theres plenty of fakery of varying degrees with these businesses that sell cheaper cables
> 
> ...


So far I have found him to the most honest seller on aliexpress.  I once questioned him about the difference between the 8 core and 12 pure silver cable because the 12 core was just about the same thickness as the 8 core, he said they are the same thickness 1mm but the pvc is thinner on the 12 core so that it can fit in the 2.5mm connector.  Seemed like BS to me but after take close up shots of the cables, it was exactly as he said.

The only thing you have is trust, if you don't trust him then don't buy from him. 

So you're complaining about a $13 difference in price for a highly customized cable that in the end costs $40?  Contact some of the other sellers and see what they charge you for customizations.  I'll save you some time, lunashops wanted to charge me $40 more for the customizations that xinhs did for free witth the price of the listed item.  And he was acting like he was doing me a favor while he was explaining this to me.

Also you are cherry picking from his cheaper cable options and asking for quite alot of customization and expecting alot.  Think about if someone asked you to customize something to the extent of what you asked him and how much you would charge that person for your time and work.

He's not starbucks.


----------



## Lebowsky

I'm looking for a replacement MMCX for a pair of Shure SE215. They are not mine ; apparently the get disconnected very often from the cable being used at the moment (not the stock cable, that one broke a while ago). Need a cheap alternative, but not on aliexpress.

Criterias: sub-$30-$40 ; black and preferably with right angled jack. Also with ear hooks.

My first choice is these: https://penonaudio.com/accessories/earphone-cable/mmcx/magaosi-ty-01.html
Any opinions? Alternatives?

Thanks!


----------



## SANTIAK

Any recomendation for replacement cable for FLC 8n IEMS, from AliExpress that improve sound from original cable ( in special subbass ) ?


----------



## Useuhname (Feb 1, 2022)

dougms3 said:


> So far I have found him to the most honest seller on aliexpress.  I once questioned him about the difference between the 8 core and 12 pure silver cable because the 12 core was just about the same thickness as the 8 core, he said they are the same thickness 1mm but the pvc is thinner on the 12 core so that it can fit in the 2.5mm connector.  Seemed like BS to me but after take close up shots of the cables, it was exactly as he said.
> 
> The only thing you have is trust, if you don't trust him then don't buy from him.
> 
> ...



Im thinking you either didnt fully read what i said, which i understand as it was very long, or you just choose to ignore things i said. You're cherry picking things to respond to... I was talking about red flags, not about the price. The nonsense i was typing about the values was just to highlight how those red flags were made visible. Said id be willing to pay that if not for the red flag, and _obviously_ based on what im saying i wont consider buying from him again unless this wire breaks and i confirm i'm wrong about the potential copper used, or if someone else confirms it. My initial request was just if anyone could confirm the wires being used, as if i could see it was all on the up and up, i wouldnt have even written any of that. A good portion of that was written to avoid some dolt thinking it was just about $10 and you still managed to do so lol

Idk about "alot", im just asking for a longer wire, and to combine two wires which he does on plenty of listings.

I'm not even in it for the customization, so no need to contact anyone else, that was just a bonus. I'm fine with my slew of various $10-15 cables. Sometimes people just wanna see if they can have a certain thing because itd be nice to have.

I did think about price due to customizations, and thats my point... i even said in my previous post that i have no problem paying for it if that was the reason given. Fact is instead of just tell me thats the price based on customizing and what not, he chose to say what he said about it.

The primary purpose of my entire post was to highlight that i believe yet another seller is labeling things as they choose to for the extra buck. That fact you're defending it without even the slightest bit of care about that is sorta gross.


----------



## dougms3

Useuhname said:


> Im thinking you either didnt fully read what i said, which i understand as it was very long, or you just choose to ignore things i said. You're cherry picking things to respond to... I was talking about red flags, not about the price. The nonsense i was typing about the values was just to highlight how those red flags were made visible. Said id be willing to pay that if not for the red flag, and _obviously_ based on what im saying i wont consider buying from him again unless this wire breaks and i confirm i'm wrong about the potential copper used, or if someone else confirms it. My initial request was just if anyone could confirm the wires being used, as if i could see it was all on the up and up, i wouldnt have even written any of that. A good portion of that was written to avoid some dolt thinking it was just about $10 and you still managed to do so lol
> 
> Idk about "alot", im just asking for a longer wire, and to combine two wires which he does on plenty of listings.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, apparently I'm a dolt because yes I tried to skip the whining and incoherent rambling parts of your diary entry / essay.  Don't need to read a back story of how you don't know post a link correctly.

It seems you edited your essay to be even more incoherent since the last time I looked at it.

What is your question?  

Is your question...

"are the wires soldered?" 
"is it really 7n copper?"
"is it really pure silver?"
"can someone else rip apart their cable so Useuhname can have peace of mind that his $10 8-core cable is legit?"

I'll try to help you out with some of these

Have to trust the seller's word or open up the cable to find out if it is what they say it is
Probably not
Probably not at that price, its most likely sterling silver
It'd be very nice of you to sacrifice one of your "slew" of $10 cables for the benefit of the rest of us.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

I'm curious about these cables and about their sound signature... the first one is only copper.

€ 103,50  | 8 Core LITZ 6N Litz OCC copper
https://a.aliexpress.com/_v3yJTQ


€ 155,25 | 8 core LITZ  silver plated single crystal copper  + graphene
https://a.aliexpress.com/_voSBUg


€ 98,23  |  8 core LITZ silver plated single crystal copper  + graphene
https://a.aliexpress.com/_vlkayc


€ 85,38 | 4 core LITZ silver plated copper  + graphene
https://a.aliexpress.com/_veQxZK


€ 68,31  |  8 core LITZ silver plated single crystal copper  + graphene
https://a.aliexpress.com/_uxKsRS


----------



## Mithrandir1980

Xinlisupreme said:


> I'm curious about these cables and about their sound signature... the first one is only copper.
> 
> € 103,50  | 8 Core LITZ 6N Litz OCC copper
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_v3yJTQ
> ...


Very expensive...those from Xinhs are the same and cheaper...for example, the graphene one from Xinhs cost me about $60 with the same configuration...


----------



## Tomm11

dougms3 said:


> I'm sorry, apparently I'm a dolt because yes I tried to skip the whining and incoherent rambling parts of your diary entry / essay.  Don't need to read a back story of how you don't know post a link correctly.
> 
> It seems you edited your essay to be even more incoherent since the last time I looked at it.
> 
> ...


I'm apparently a dolt as well because it took me way too long to discover that he's a troll and I fed him along that journey of discovery ....


----------



## dougms3

Tomm11 said:


> I'm apparently a dolt as well because it took me way too long to discover that he's a troll and I fed him along that journey of discovery ....


Should have guessed from the user name and lack of posts.

Meh live and learn.


----------



## dougms3

Xinlisupreme said:


> I'm curious about these cables and about their sound signature... the first one is only copper.
> 
> € 103,50  | 8 Core LITZ 6N Litz OCC copper
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_v3yJTQ
> ...


Can never go wrong with a copper cable from xinhs.  

I like the graphene cable but I think it pairs better with something thats highly resolving, its more relaxed and laid back in its presentation vs something like the silver cable.  It doesn't pair so well with my Sony Z7m2 headphones for that reason.


----------



## bombom

Guys, want to buy a aftermarket cable for Variaitons. Is this cable good for its asking price?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_pc_home.smartJustForYou_6000198554715.3


----------



## Ufanco (Feb 6, 2022)

Xinlisupreme said:


> I'm curious about these cables and about their sound signature... the first one is only copper.
> 
> € 103,50  | 8 Core LITZ 6N Litz OCC copper
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_v3yJTQ
> ...




I contacted XINHS about the 2  8core graphene cable you listed he said there the same material. So base choice on what one looks better to you. The gray one goes on sale often for around $60 so if you choice that one wait for sale.


----------



## Ufanco

bombom said:


> Guys, want to buy a aftermarket cable for Variaitons. Is this cable good for its asking price?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_pc_home.smartJustForYou_6000198554715.3



For variations I and others really like the one below. It’s from XINHS store.


----------



## om letap (Feb 3, 2022)

New to all this need help! Bought the QDC connector version of the Tripowin Altea Cable and saw it doesnt have a Left and right indicator . So that means it can be fitted any way?


----------



## Ufanco (Feb 3, 2022)

om letap said:


> New to all this need help! Bought the Tripowin Altea Cable qdc and saw it doesnt have a Left and right indicator . So that means it can be fitted any way?


Does one side have red on it? Red is the right side. Just noticed you said qdc in that case there should be a R depending on eye site can be hard to see. Last resort plug in one side and use balance control find out.


----------



## om letap

VERY  hard to see but found it LOL  thanks for the help! Last night was the first time I used it and wasn’t to lit so didn’t see it, wonder if i was  using it reversed last night . Does it do any damage if its backwards?


----------



## _mouse_ (Feb 4, 2022)

May I have a help choosing a balanced cable for my Fiio Fh5? I've buyed a ifi Gryphon so I would check the balanced earing
Atm I'm using a Fiio a LC 3.5c single ended cable
Really thanks in advance


----------



## Mithrandir1980

Ufanco said:


> I contacted XINHS about the 2  8core graphene cable you listed he said there the same material. So base choice on what one looks better to you. The gray one goes on sale often for around $60 so if you choice that on wait for sale.


Sometimes, inexplicably, the same cable is $60 one week and $150 the next, but it's the same.  Surely they know that there are easy trigger people and they take advantage of that.

 Patience is rewarded...


----------



## Tomm11

om letap said:


> VERY  hard to see but found it LOL  thanks for the help! Last night was the first time I used it and wasn’t to lit so didn’t see it, wonder if i was  using it reversed last night . Does it do any damage if its backwards?


No damage.

I have the Altea in MMCX.  Good cable.


----------



## ihaveears (Feb 10, 2022)

Is the Xinhs silver 2 core flexible enough to use without ear hooks? This one https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001844092313.html
I'm trying to decide between it and the 8 core.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

ihaveears said:


> Is the Xinhs silver 2 core flexible enough to use without ear hooks? This one https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001844092313.html
> I'm trying to decide between it and the 8 core.


I bought a cable like that from a banned seller and I'm not impressed. No synergy with BQEYZ earphones. Maybe I'll try again.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Mithrandir1980 said:


> Sometimes, inexplicably, the same cable is $60 one week and $150 the next, but it's the same.  Surely they know that there are easy trigger people and they take advantage of that.


Kind of sounds like how Amazon may raise prices the more people view an item.


----------



## GridIroN

RikudouGoku said:


> Yes, slater did find one real 16 core. Its just that with 16 cores, it is very likely for them to have cheated on it by not soldering all cores since it is so hard to do.
> 
> My problem with that has to do with ethics. If I am paying for a 16 core cable, I am expecting to get that. Not half soldered....



And has anyone tested XINHS to ensure those cables are legitimate? As he is the de-facto cable king now, I'd be curious to know how his cables stack up as he is the OEM for many of these "ali brand" cables.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

GridIroN said:


> And has anyone tested XINHS to ensure those cables are legitimate? As he is the de-facto cable king now, I'd be curious to know how his cables stack up as he is the OEM for many of these "ali brand" cables.


Who knows how big XINHS is. I only see people talking about him on HeadFi.

There are a a ton of brands selling cables and I always hear them being talked about more, whether XINHS made their cables or not... who knows. Brands like: Tripowin, TRN, KZ, NiceHCK, Cena and a few other ones like a banned seller. 

Maybe XINHS is the best or second best but not everyone is buying his cables.


----------



## saldsald

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Who knows how big XINHS is. I only see people talking about him on HeadFi.
> 
> There are a a ton of brands selling cables and I always hear them being talked about more, whether XINHS made their cables or not... who knows. Brands like: Tripowin, TRN, KZ, NiceHCK, Cena and a few other ones like a banned seller.
> 
> Maybe XINHS is the best or second best but not everyone is buying his cables.


XINHS is the OEM of other brands. They claim they make 50% of the market's cables. You can easily find quite a few NiceHCK cables from XINHS' store, cheaper or not.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

saldsald said:


> XINHS is the OEM of other brands. They claim they make 50% of the market's cables. You can easily find quite a few NiceHCK cables from XINHS' store, cheaper or not.


That's weird to hear. People have been talking about him on HeadFi like he's a one man operation.


----------



## saldsald

LaughMoreDaily said:


> That's weird to hear. People have been talking about him on HeadFi like he's a one man operation.


"he", "him" or that guy refers to their AliExpress' cs person not the company. I can at least confirm he is a guy not a lady, lol.


----------



## PhantomNyan

I got myself a cable by Audiophileninja for my Audeze lcd-gx to connect easier to my chord mojo, the cable is pretty thick but also quite elastic and works well, not sure if like 60-70 bucks cable can be considered "cheap" but its much cheaper than other options I found (including Audeze themselves) so I will toss it here


----------



## nymz

LaughMoreDaily said:


> That's weird to hear. People have been talking about him on HeadFi like he's a one man operation.



There’s a guy (CS) but Xinhs is a factory


----------



## GridIroN

Funny enough, ive dealt XINHS quite a bit for customization. Ive noticed that sometimes whoever im talking to (i assumed it was one guy) cant understand even simple sentences at all, and other times their english is quite good. It makes sense to me if the aliexpress CS was in fact 2 or 3 people. 

As far as their operation, they appear to have a factory style operation in terms of mass producing other's cables, but the XINHS aliexpress store appear to be made to order. Ive noticed if i ask for customization on XINHS versions of other company's cables they always tell me it's not possible.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

GridIroN said:


> Funny enough, ive dealt XINHS quite a bit for customization. Ive noticed if i ask for customization on XINHS versions of other company's cables they always tell me it's not possible.


Why would you ask them to customize a cable they don't sell in their Ali store? How does that even work?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Do we know which companies cables XINHS makes? 

Are we talking about every Aliexpress brand?


----------



## Mithrandir1980

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Do we know which companies cables XINHS makes?
> 
> Are we talking about every Aliexpress brand?


Not all, but the vast majority...


----------



## GridIroN

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Why would you ask them to customize a cable they don't sell in their Ali store? How does that even work?



He/they makes pretty much every cable sold by asian audio brands. You can find modified versions of the same cables they all sell. You can even just ask them if he has a brand's cable and they'll sell that to you, probably at a lower price. 

Personally, I want my cables 150cm because 120cm is a terrible length format for cables and I don't know how it ever became standard.


----------



## saldsald

GridIroN said:


> Funny enough, ive dealt XINHS quite a bit for customization. Ive noticed that sometimes whoever im talking to (i assumed it was one guy) cant understand even simple sentences at all, and other times their english is quite good. It makes sense to me if the aliexpress CS was in fact 2 or 3 people.


I think they use AliExpress' provided translator which works pretty well most of the time and maybe other times it fails to understand the sentance. I am pretty sure there is just one CS guy. 


GridIroN said:


> As far as their operation, they appear to have a factory style operation in terms of mass producing other's cables, but the XINHS aliexpress store appear to be made to order. Ive noticed if i ask for customization on XINHS versions of other company's cables they always tell me it's not possible.


As long as they have the cable core I think they can make you the cable. I asked them about NiceHCK's BluePP cable and they told me NiceHCK supplies the core so they are not allowed sell it to me diretly.


----------



## ihaveears

What is the best store to get a 1.5m 3.5mm trrs extension with a good quality L plug that won't break from?
Do cables from Ry Earphone Store measure good if I message and ask them for the custom length/plugs?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

ihaveears said:


> Do cables from Ry Earphone Store measure good if I message and ask them for the custom length/plugs?


They make cables for earbuds. I wouldn't buy them for any other reason.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

GridIroN said:


> Personally, I want my cables 150cm because 120cm is a terrible length format for cables and I don't know how it ever became standard.


Does your beer belly get in the way of shorter cables?


----------



## GridIroN (Feb 16, 2022)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Does your beer belly get in the way of shorter cables?



I am Canadian, and not 14 anymore, meaning cables need to be long enough to go from my ears, down my body, and into my hand/coat pocket with enough slack left that I can raise my phone to use it and also allow me to rotate my torso because I am a human and unfortunately not a cockroach. 

48" cables are designed for Martians. And cockroaches.

Yes, I have strong beliefs about cables. 

Audio companies listening, DM me for my paypal donations link for the hot marketing advise I just dropped.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

GridIroN said:


> I am Canadian, and not 14 anymore, meaning cables need to be long enough to go from my ears, down my body, and into my hand/coat pocket with enough slack left that I can raise my phone to use it and also allow me to rotate my torso because I am a human and unfortunately not a cockroach.
> 
> 48" cables are designed for Martians. And cockroaches.
> 
> ...


Thank you for attending my TEDtalk.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

GridIroN said:


> I am Canadian, and not 14 anymore, meaning cables need to be long enough to go from my ears, down my body, and into my hand/coat pocket with enough slack left that I can raise my phone to use it and also allow me to rotate my torso because I am a human and unfortunately not a cockroach.
> 
> 48" cables are designed for Martians. And cockroaches.
> 
> Yes, I have strong beliefs about cables.


I heard XINHS likes requests. Maybe they are your new BAFF?


----------



## lostrockets

For xinhs cables what does kz and qdc mean?


----------



## GridIroN

lostrockets said:


> For xinhs cables what does kz and qdc mean?



Connection types. They are pictured.


----------



## leo5111

looking for balanced 3.5mm pro iem cable with mmcx that will fit campfire audio vegas


----------



## morndewey

Hi. Anybody here have experience with Cema PS series cable? If I’m really lucky, maybe able to compare with Cema Palace? Thanks


----------



## Kundi

Can anyone suggest a replacement cable for the KBEAR KS1?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Kundi said:


> Can anyone suggest a replacement cable for the KBEAR KS1?


That's a personal question. The best answer of course would be for someone to tell you what cable they use with it.

I don't have it.  But I recommend XINHS cables.


----------



## Ufanco

Noticed the XINHS 8 core graphene is on sale so finally decided to get one. Hopefully lives up to the hype, with the quality of his other cables i’m not too worried. 
So far the only cable I bought from him that wasn’t good for me was a custom solid silver cable. The cable looks great and has thicker silver cores than normal, sadly my high frequency hearing isn’t that great so it just isn’t for me. Oh well can’t win them all. I got some other stuff going list for sale so might just let someone else get enjoyment from it.


----------



## GridIroN

Ufanco said:


> Noticed the XINHS 8 core graphene is on sale so finally decided to get one. Hopefully lives up to the hype, with the quality of his other cables i’m not too worried.
> So far the only cable I bought from him that wasn’t good for me was a custom solid silver cable. The cable looks great and has thicker silver cores than normal, sadly my high frequency hearing isn’t that great so it just isn’t for me. Oh well can’t win them all. I got some other stuff going list for sale so might just let someone else get enjoyment from it.



I own the 24 core graphene, and I accidentally (lol) bought the 4 core graphene. They are high quality cables. I also own an 8 core XINHS cable (the hybrid pure copper, pure silver) and I have to say, whilst it sounds really fantastic (a little louder, little more forward, very neutral if you're a believer) it is quite a bit heavier and quite a bit stiffer than his other products.


----------



## _mouse_

There are  some difference in tech spec or only color pref?
https://a.aliexpress.com/_vLuQ1l
https://a.aliexpress.com/_vTUwH5
Thanks


----------



## Ufanco

_mouse_ said:


> There are  some difference in tech spec or only color pref?
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_vLuQ1l
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_vTUwH5
> Thanks



I asked XINHS and they told me there the same just a different color.


----------



## _mouse_ (Mar 9, 2022)

Ufanco said:


> I asked XINHS and they told me there the same just a different color.


Really useful thanks
Today I received the gold one with a 4.4 plug. I have a strange issue on both channel (if I touch the plug I cannot random ear the music like a no contact), and I think maybe the poor quality of the plug. It seems that the Ifi Gryphon pentacon, where the iem are connected to, is very exigent in term of quality specs of the plugs


----------



## GridIroN

_mouse_ said:


> Really useful thanks
> Today I received the gold one with a 4.4 plug. I have a strange issue on both channel (if I touch the plug I cannot random ear the music like a no contact), and I think maybe the poor quality of the plug. It seems that the Ifi Gryphon pentacon, where the iem are connected to, is very exigent in term of quality specs of the plugs


I don't have any issues with my pentaconns from XINHS. I do have to push them in fairly hard/firmly to the gryphon though. The port is tight.


----------



## Ufanco

_mouse_ said:


> Really useful thanks
> Today I received the gold one with a 4.4 plug. I have a strange issue on both channel (if I touch the plug I cannot random ear the music like a no contact), and I think maybe the poor quality of the plug. It seems that the Ifi Gryphon pentacon, where the iem are connected to, is very exigent in term of quality specs of the plugs


Hopefully it’s just that it’s not pushed in tight. Is this the first time you used 4.4 with the iFi gryphon? It’s does sound like the effect you get if it’s not pushed in tight enough. 
Since @GridIroN said it was tight with the iFi I would try first pushing down a little tighter.


----------



## _mouse_

Ufanco said:


> Hopefully it’s just that it’s not pushed in tight. Is this the first time you used 4.4 with the iFi gryphon? It’s does sound like the effect you get if it’s not pushed in tight enough.
> Since @GridIroN said it was tight with the iFi I would try first pushing down a little tighter.


Yes first time
It was correctly insert but I have this such of  problem when the plug is in and I  rotate the plug (when walking for example)


----------



## Johnfg465vd

GridIroN said:


> I don't have any issues with my pentaconns from XINHS. I do have to push them in fairly hard/firmly to the gryphon though. The port is tight.


Gryphon definitely has a tight fit on it's 4.4 Out based on my own and a bunch of users on Gryphons thread. With one of my balanced cables (Kinera Norn), I only get one side audio until I pull out the jack slightly.

The fit gets better (a bit smoother insertion) over time.


----------



## _mouse_

I'm thinking to buy a 4.4 to 3.5 adapter so I may test the cable, any suggestion in the ebay/aliexpress market?


----------



## iFi audio

Johnfg465vd said:


> The fit gets better (a bit smoother insertion) over time.



Yes, with some 4.4mm plugs xDSD Gryphon's 4.4mm output will make a tight mechanical fit, but as you've said it should ease up a bit with use.


----------



## _mouse_

iFi audio said:


> Yes, with some 4.4mm plugs xDSD Gryphon's 4.4mm output will make a tight mechanical fit, but as you've said it should ease up a bit with use.


Ok I hope it's a plug problem and not a a gryphon problem


----------



## iFi audio

_mouse_ said:


> Ok I hope it's a plug problem and not a a gryphon problem



It's unlikely, but in the event of issues with your xDSD Gryphon we'll do our best to help you out, thanks! As of now, if you could try a different cable terminated with a 4.4mm plug that would help a lot in finding out which one, a plug or socket, is the troublemaker.


----------



## _mouse_

iFi audio said:


> It's unlikely, but in the event of issues with your xDSD Gryphon we'll do our best to help you out, thanks! As of now, if you could try a different cable terminated with a 4.4mm plug that would help a lot in finding out which one, a plug or socket, is the troublemaker.


I was thinking a low cost solution like a adapter to 3.5 which in the gryphon works well


----------



## iFi audio

_mouse_ said:


> I was thinking a low cost solution like a adapter to 3.5 which in the gryphon works well



I hear you and it's a nice idea! Unfortunately we have only this: https://ifi-audio.com/products/headphone-adapter-3-5mm-to-4-4mm/

...while you're after an adapter that would reverse the one we have.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

_mouse_ said:


> I'm thinking to buy a 4.4 to 3.5 adapter so I may test the cable, any suggestion in the ebay/aliexpress market?


ddHiFi sells a wide variety of those adapters. Search for ddHiFi DJ44C.


----------



## SQ13

iFi audio said:


> I hear you and it's a nice idea! Unfortunately we have only this: https://ifi-audio.com/products/headphone-adapter-3-5mm-to-4-4mm/
> 
> ...while you're after an adapter that would reverse the one we have.



will there be a problem if i use this 3.5mm to 4.4mm adaptor with a 3.5mm trrs plug, those cable with a mic?


----------



## GridIroN

SQ13 said:


> will there be a problem if i use this 3.5mm to 4.4mm adaptor with a 3.5mm trrs plug, those cable with a mic?


I could be wrong, but I don't think a balanced cable where the two channels are actually separate is the same thing as a 3.5mm that has an extra pole for a mic.


----------



## iFi audio

GridIroN said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think a balanced cable where the two channels are actually separate is the same thing as a 3.5mm that has an extra pole for a mic.



I'm pretty sure that you're right, one balanced standard into another also balanced is fine.


----------



## SQ13

iFi audio said:


> I'm pretty sure that you're right, one balanced standard into another also balanced is fine.


actually what I am asking will 3.5mm mic cable (4 poles) work in single ended mode with this 4.4mm adapter without damaging the amp.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

SQ13 said:


> actually what I am asking will 3.5mm mic cable (4 poles) work in single ended mode with this 4.4mm adapter without damaging the amp.



No, the pinout wiring is different.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

ColSaulTigh said:


> No, the pinout wiring is different.


Really? nice to know, I was planning to buy a 3.5 to 4.4 adapter for my Meze, I figured Mic would not work but at least I'd be able to drive them.


----------



## SQ13

ColSaulTigh said:


> No, the pinout wiring is different.


that's good, I intend to use the 3.5mm mic cable with ifi 3.5/4.4mm adapter on the dap 4.4mm out


----------



## iFi audio

Johnfg465vd said:


> Really? nice to know, I was planning to buy a 3.5 to 4.4 adapter for my Meze, I figured Mic would not work but at least I'd be able to drive them.



In short, single-ended 3.5mm plugs feature pins L (Left), R (Right) and G (ground) plus one optional for a mic, while balanced 3.5mm plugs have L+, L-, R+ and R-. Although both these plugs might mechanically fit, as per @ColSaulTigh's post their pinouts are different.


----------



## Diesellolle

iFi audio said:


> In short, single-ended 3.5mm plugs feature pins L (Left), R (Right) and G (ground) plus one optional for a mic, while balanced 3.5mm plugs have L+, L-, R+ and R-. Although both these plugs might mechanically fit, as per @ColSaulTigh's post their pinouts are different.


HI, ask to XINHS  https://xinhs.aliexpress.com/store/910746107?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.21ef3696frJ88P.  i have choose the cable and two male plugs "L 90°" 2.5mm balanced trrs and XINHS dit it for 15$.


----------



## JEHL

Probably dumb question but better safe than sorry. What leads should I use to measure wire resistance on the Aneng AN8008 and what lead resistance should I expect from them?


----------



## Tomm11

JEHL said:


> Probably dumb question but better safe than sorry. What leads should I use to measure wire resistance on the Aneng AN8008 and what lead resistance should I expect from them?


Unfortunately the meter doesn't have a Rel/Zero/Delta mode option.  
Whatever leads you use, you can short them together and deduct the resistance from the measurement.  I don't think this is entirely accurate for more than one reason, inconsistent contact pressure being just one of them, but it's probably more accurate than not accounting for the leads at all since "we" are taking pretty low value resistance measurements.


----------



## Ufanco

Just received my new XINHS 8 core graphene cable. Was surprised it arrived this quickly ordered on March 11 received on March 20th.
This cable has a nice metal chinstrap instead of the plastic round one. Going let it break in before commenting of sound quality.


----------



## iFi audio

Ufanco said:


> Just received my new XINHS 8 core graphene cable.



If it's that one (or similar): https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/1005002380254843.html?gatewayAdapt=glo2pol

It looks dope! Do you have any pic with your IEMs connected?


----------



## BoomBap08

Hey, guys.

Any spc cable recommendations for HZSound Heart Mirror? I've been leaning on the TRI Through. I just wanna get your thoughts if there are other, better spc cables out there?

Max budget would be 40$. Also, I generally want to keep the tonality & timbre presentation of HM, just improve on it & everything else.

Thanks.


----------



## r31ya

My most recommended cheap cable is Faaeal Hibiscus ($10) with low resistance but that is full copper.
and apparently warmer and treble smoother which not inline with Heart mirror


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 24, 2022)

BoomBap08 said:


> Hey, guys.
> 
> Any spc cable recommendations for HZSound Heart Mirror? I've been leaning on the TRI Through. I just wanna get your thoughts if there are other, better spc cables out there?
> 
> ...


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...e_pc_promotion.promoteWysiwyg_6000195636445.1

Get it on sale. This cable is one of the best bang for buck cables I know of.  It is comparable to $100 cables easily.


----------



## dialogue

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...e_pc_promotion.promoteWysiwyg_6000195636445.1
> 
> Get it on sale. This cable is one of the best bang for buck cables I know of.  It is comparable to $100 cables easily.


cant find the page, when i direct click, or i manual copy paste to my browser. what is the name of cable?


----------



## Dsnuts

ya for some odd reason when I post links it goes to the front page of aliexpress. Basically it is this cable from Xinhs. 





Log onto Aliexpress.com  on search bar put in Xinhs go to their official page and you will see this cable on the front page. These are an absolute steal at the sale price they are asking.  NiceHCK has this exact same cable they are selling for $119 called the white crane


----------



## Ufanco

Now that the XINHS 8 core is broken in really enjoying it. It’s a toss up btw the stock cord sound wise. Comfort wise the graphene cable wins. Think btw it and the other cables don’t feel anymore need to experiment with cables. Recently picked up a tube amp and tubes make a much more of a change than either cables or iem tips so i‘m more focused on improvements using tubes.


----------



## Hark01

Can someone recommend MMCX cable with mic and volume controls?


----------



## Carpet

Hark01 said:


> Can someone recommend MMCX cable with mic and volume controls?


JCALLY do an 8 or 16 core with mic but no volume control. Soft cable with L plug. 

OPENHEART do have an 8 core mmcx with mic and volume controls but I've never used one of theirs.


----------



## Vass66

Hark01 said:


> Can someone recommend MMCX cable with mic and volume controls?


€ 33,91 | Tripowin C8 Silver Copper Foil Mixed Braided Earphone Replacement Cable IEM Upgrade Cable Tinsel Silver Wire Tinsel Copper Wire
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMFz28a

€ 21,04  30%OFF | 8 Core 5N Silver Plated Copper Upgrade Cable  with microphone Carry +/- volume buttons MMCX/0.78mm 2Pin/QDC/TFZ Earphone cable
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mq5wPqE

€ 15,50  54%OFF | OPENHEART 8 Core Cable With MIC Remote for Earphones Upgrade Replacement Silver-plated Copper Soft Cable Clear Call High Quality
https://a.aliexpress.com/_msmcn4W

€ 12,21  39%OFF | FDBRO 3.5mm With Mic Headphone Upgrade Cable Silver Plated Wire Headset MMCX 2pin A2DC Earphone Cable For SE215 SE425 SE535 LS70
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMwd1wi

😉


----------



## HiFiRobot (Apr 12, 2022)

Shop912394864 Store / ivipQ on AliExpress is offering 2 for 1 on these two new cables. Offer is valid April 9-13th.
I got the offer as a message as I am following the store. I guess you'll have to message them for more details, but as I understood you order 2 pcs and they will reduce the price afterwards.

Trying to figure out if the 2 for 1 deal is good value 

*Product Name: ivipQ-77
8-core Silver Plating on Single Crystal Copper *
Silver Plating on Single Crystal Copper (48pcs*0.06mm)*8-core
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004139050531.html
US $43.05 for 2,5mm MMCX






*Product Name: ivipQ-78
Silver Plating on Single Crystal Copper (49 pcs*0.06mm)*8-core*
Conductor: High Purity 26AWG OCC
Number of cores: Silver Plating on Single Crystal Copper (49 pcs*0.06mm)*8-core 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004139715870.html
US $40.03 for 2,5mm MMCX


----------



## Carpet

HiFiRobot said:


> Shop912394864 Store / ivipQ on AliExpress is offering 2 for 1 on these two new cables. Offer is valid April 9-13th.
> I got the offer as a message as I am following the store. I guess you'll have to message them for more details, but as I understood you order 2 pcs and they will reduce the price afterwards.
> 
> Trying to figure out if the 2 for 1 deal is good value
> ...


I have plenty of cables, I don't need any more.


Oooo shiny.....


----------



## Mangodango369

I got a spare se846, thinking if I should go for something really cheap or something about $100. Options options options... The stock cable is really bad


----------



## Carpet

TRN T2 16 core is on sale now for US $8.35 - 9.49 at  TRN Global Store.

Only for another 5 hours, they are out of a lot of options already.


----------



## Dj12inch

Mangodango369 said:


> I got a spare se846, thinking if I should go for something really cheap or something about $100. Options options options... The stock cable is really bad


Dont go cheap - you will lose some resolution vs more expensive. My best cable is this:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843346773.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.59fc3c00IlTD8s&mp=1
But I dont know how it compares to $100 cables. The se846 was very warm to me, i would look for something with silver or occ copper and avoid gold and standard copper.


----------



## Lebot (Apr 13, 2022)

Vass66 said:


> € 33,91 | Tripowin C8 Silver Copper Foil Mixed Braided Earphone Replacement Cable IEM Upgrade Cable Tinsel Silver Wire Tinsel Copper Wire
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMFz28a
> 
> € 21,04  30%OFF | 8 Core 5N Silver Plated Copper Upgrade Cable  with microphone Carry +/- volume buttons MMCX/0.78mm 2Pin/QDC/TFZ Earphone cable
> ...


I would not recommend the Xinhs cable with microphone, it's pretty thin and tangles a lot.
But the cables without microphone are pretty good.


----------



## Lebot (Apr 13, 2022)

Does someone have this cable from ****?
The cable that i used with my Blons broke yesterday, and the cable that i have now ia pretty crappy (stiff, lean, heavy).

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mrzPfXU


----------



## Tomm11

Lebot said:


> Does someone have this cable from ****?
> The cable that i used with my Blons broke yesterday, and the cable that i have now ia pretty crappy (stiff, lean, heavy).
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mrzPfXU


I have the gunmetal version of the blon cable in the link.   It's kind of thin but for the money it's fine ... much better than the stock cable.  But to be honest, I think the angled connectors make it more difficult to get and keep a seal with the blon-03.  I think you may be better off with another cable with straight connectors.  But that could just be me.  It's cheap enough to try for yourself.


----------



## Lebot

Tomm11 said:


> I have the gunmetal version of the blon cable in the link.   It's kind of thin but for the money it's fine ... much better than the stock cable.  But to be honest, I think the angled connectors make it more difficult to get and keep a seal with the blon-03.  I think you may be better off with another cable with straight connectors.  But that could just be me.  It's cheap enough to try for yourself.





Tomm11 said:


> I have the gunmetal version of the blon cable in the link.   It's kind of thin but for the money it's fine ... much better than the stock cable.  But to be honest, I think the angled connectors make it more difficult to get and keep a seal with the blon-03.  I think you may be better off with another cable with straight connectors.  But that could just be me.  It's cheap enough to try for yourself.


Thanks.
I guess i'll keep using my current (and crappy) cable until it breaks.


----------



## Lebot

Are the Nicehck cables good?
I loved the look of this cable ( https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqtIsca ), but didn't find nothing about.


----------



## Carpet

Tomm11 said:


> I have the gunmetal version of the blon cable in the link.   It's kind of thin but for the money it's fine ... much better than the stock cable.  But to be honest, I think the angled connectors make it more difficult to get and keep a seal with the blon-03.  I think you may be better off with another cable with straight connectors.  But that could just be me.  It's cheap enough to try for yourself.



Damn, I have a TFZ cable coming for a BLON-03.


----------



## Carpet

Lebot said:


> Are the Nicehck cables good?
> I loved the look of this cable ( https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqtIsca ), but didn't find nothing about.


I have a NiceHCK C16-3 16 Cores High Purity Copper Cable
 on my CCA CA16. It's one of my most comfortable cables. Very soft and doesn't tangle.


----------



## Lebot

Carpet said:


> I have a NiceHCK C16-3 16 Cores High Purity Copper Cable
> on my CCA CA16. It's one of my most comfortable cables. Very soft and doesn't tangle.


Thanks.


----------



## Tomm11

Carpet said:


> Damn, I have a TFZ cable coming for a BLON-03.


Like I said, it could just be me.  May work out just fine for you.


----------



## Carpet

Tomm11 said:


> Like I said, it could just be me.  May work out just fine for you.



How to solve the problem of a cable with no IEM to fit it...

There may be a solution!


----------



## Lebot

Carpet said:


> How to solve the problem of a cable with no IEM to fit it...
> 
> There may be a solution!


Actually the cable will fit perfectly on the conectors.


----------



## Carpet

Lebot said:


> Actually the cable will fit perfectly on the conectors.



I think it may fit Jade Audio JH3 too.


----------



## Carpet

Apex Eight said:


> Anyone here ever measure the Tripowin Zonie? Probably the most popular IEM cable on Amazon US.



I haven't measured it either, but its a very soft comfortable cable that doesn't tangle. I like it on the Olina, I've ordered anther one.


----------



## WAON303 (Apr 20, 2022)

Anymore have the Tripowin Noire cable?

I got one from Amazon a few days ago and it arrived on my doorsteps this morning.

It's a good feeling cable but has one really dumb flaw I can't get by head over: The swappable terminations are so flimsy that they barely hold on and fall from the cable!

Seriously, what the hell? The 3.5 mm term fell off when I was testing the cable.

Edit: You have to twist and really push in the terminations to get them somewhat clicked in, still not great.


----------



## Mangodango369

Dj12inch said:


> Dont go cheap - you will lose some resolution vs more expensive. My best cable is this:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843346773.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.59fc3c00IlTD8s&mp=1
> But I dont know how it compares to $100 cables. The se846 was very warm to me, i would look for something with silver or occ copper and avoid gold and standard copper.


Yeah it's kinda warm,  but i really like the mids, not sure if a silver will thin it out.

How long have you been using the XINHS and how do they sound?


----------



## Wes S (Apr 21, 2022)

It never ceases to amaze me what a quality and affordable cable upgrade can do for a great sounding iem. . .

This one for about $30, sure does pair well visually and sonically with the Timeless.


----------



## Dj12inch

Mangodango369 said:


> Yeah it's kinda warm,  but i really like the mids, not sure if a silver will thin it out.
> 
> How long have you been using the XINHS and how do they sound?


I think silver will thin out the bass a lot more than the mids. to me the xinhs is my most detailed cable but maybe a bit warm in tonality. have you checked out the se846 thread? there should be some cable recommendations


----------



## saldsald

Dj12inch said:


> I think silver will thin out the bass a lot more than the mids. to me the xinhs is my most detailed cable but maybe a bit warm in tonality. have you checked out the se846 thread? there should be some cable recommendations


I don't think silver necessarily thins out the bass or even the mids. For example the that NiceHCK whitecrane, which is a SPC, has rather forward and overly thick lower mids and very strong bass. Your XINHS is a pretty good choice IMO, just a little too much colouration (slowness) at times compared to SPC and copper cables.


----------



## Dj12inch

saldsald said:


> I don't think silver necessarily thins out the bass or even the mids. For example the that NiceHCK whitecrane, which is a SPC, has rather forward and overly thick lower mids and very strong bass. Your XINHS is a pretty good choice IMO, just a little too much colouration (slowness) at times compared to SPC and copper cables.


I have nicehck 8 core silver (old version),is my brightest cable, thinned out bass, sounded very dry maybe not a good match with se846. I also have whitecrane is my bassiest cable, also would not recommend with se846 either unless u want more bass.


----------



## Lebot

Do you guys really think that cables can improve the sound?


----------



## brsdrgn

Lebot said:


> Do you guys really think that cables can improve the sound?


Please don't start...


----------



## PhonoPhi (Apr 23, 2022)

Lebot said:


> Do you guys really think that cables can improve the sound?


Firstly, the cables can affect the sound due to their resistance relative to the transducer, especially if the source is not ideal (the case most exacerbated with IEMs). To know more - the science forums are the place to learn (largely does not include "the scince forum" here - really a special place).

Secondly, and most importantly, if one has 20+ nicely looking cables, into which one invested dearly: financially and emotionally, the psychoacoustic nirvana of hearing the imagined difference is not to be argued with. You must be a believer  to experience it! (You either do or you don't)

I personally believe in blue cables, a relatively unexpensive belief, my blue cables are the best - with them my music is crisp, the positives are accentuated, the resolution is top-notch, for an overall surreally fantastic listening that transcends and trasgresses!


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Lebot said:


> Do you guys really think that cables can improve the sound?


Yes.


----------



## Carpet (Apr 23, 2022)

Lebot said:


> Do you guys really think that cables can improve the sound?



Bad cables can make IEMs sound worse, or uncomfortable to wear/use.

*Iems, make the most difference*, followed by tips. Then cables!_               ((Ignoring source and recording quality))_

Copper cables are warmer, SPC is brighter. Silver is apparently brighter still, but I've never felt the need (I prefer warm tunings). Litz cables have a different insulation arrangement where each strand is separately insulated, never tried one! OCC has a different casting process that produces a different crystal pattern within copper strands. My personal belief is that gold plated expensive cables that advertise homeopathic levels of contaminants are overhyped. I'll stick to aromatherapy! Cable rolling is slower than tip rolling and you can't easily try a different cable on left and right IEM. Confirmation bias is always a problem when trying to decide, if you have made a good purchase.

Softer cables are usually more comfortable. Earhooks also effect comfort, there may be a soft sheath around the cable, a memory wire inside, or nothing at all. Clip on earhooks are also an option.

Straight versus right angled plug is an option, the later is a bit more convenient if you are using it with player or phone in a bag/pocket.

Chin slider or mic are personal preference. Chin sliders are the Goldilocks feature, too big or too small are useless, they need to be just right! Microphone may effect channel balance or sound quality, but they are really handy for taking calls on a phone.

Appearance is a valid choice, you may prefer something neutral or dark rather than something blingy. Then there is the label, having a prestigious brand on anything must surely raise it's sonic benefits (always cost and MAYBE sound).

Diminishing returns effects everything in the audio world, Find your own sweet spot with cables, the same as everything else. OEM manufacturers and sales are your friends!  Some IEMs come with better cables that you won't need/want to replace. Factor that into your buying too.


----------



## FinHifi

So i switched my cheap 10e per pair RCAcables to basically same prized chinese proper cables. I can hear a difference, backround is darker and sound is clearer. I had to do a/b swap fast because im not a believer in better cables, but i bought these as these look nicer  cables connect between my dac, tube pre-amp and amp. The difference was notable.


----------



## Lebot (Apr 25, 2022)

Hm


----------



## HiFiRobot (Apr 25, 2022)

Many NiceHCK models on discount until the 28th of April. But the offers are spread out on different AliExpress stores.
Some examples:

NiceHCK BluePP Taiwan 6N OCC $39,6 @ VS Audio
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003108232782.html?

NiceHCK BluePP Taiwan 6N OCC $42 with $3 spend & save @ NiceHCK Official Store
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003096912595.html?

NiceHCK WhiteCrane Furukawa copper $37,28 with $3 spend & save @ KR Hifi Audio
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001733263285.html?

NiceHCK GoldenFall Furukawa copper $40 with $3 spend & save @ NiceHCK Official Store
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001732396066.html?

NiceHCK C4-1 6N UPOCC $46,9 with coupons @ KR Hifi Audio
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000308025830.html?

Personally I am leaning towards the GoldenFall.


----------



## Mangodango369

brsdrgn said:


> Please don't start...


Haha there is a storm brewing.


Dj12inch said:


> I think silver will thin out the bass a lot more than the mids. to me the xinhs is my most detailed cable but maybe a bit warm in tonality. have you checked out the se846 thread? there should be some cable recommendations


yeah I should totally do that, thanks


saldsald said:


> I don't think silver necessarily thins out the bass or even the mids. For example the that NiceHCK whitecrane, which is a SPC, has rather forward and overly thick lower mids and very strong bass. Your XINHS is a pretty good choice IMO, just a little too much colouration (slowness) at times compared to SPC and copper cables.


I really like copper and spc, just that not sure if copper based cables are too much for the 846s, its already thick enuf lol I would totally get second Chiron if I had the spare cash, overkill the 846s haha
You tried the XINHS too?


----------



## saldsald

Mangodango369 said:


> I really like copper and spc, just that not sure if copper based cables are too much for the 846s, its already thick enuf lol I would totally get second Chiron if I had the spare cash, overkill the 846s haha
> You tried the XINHS too?


I would also like to try the Chiron, lol. 
I have about 30 cables from XINHS and you can't really tell if one particular copper based cable is too bassy for your IEMs. I have a really bright 6N copper cable, and most are more or less balanced, and then some really bassy ones.


----------



## Mangodango369

saldsald said:


> I would also like to try the Chiron, lol.
> I have about 30 cables from XINHS and you can't really tell if one particular copper based cable is too bassy for your IEMs. I have a really bright 6N copper cable, and most are more or less balanced, and then some really bassy ones.


Yeah, I'm using it for my VE8, expanded the soundstage quite a bit and the mids are just so much smoother with the Chiron

That's true, it depends on the specific cable, anyway I just wanted something really affordable for the 846s lol cant deal with the constant switching of cables 
Which is the 6N model you have that is brighter?


----------



## saldsald

Mangodango369 said:


> Yeah, I'm using it for my VE8, expanded the soundstage quite a bit and the mids are just so much smoother with the Chiron
> 
> That's true, it depends on the specific cable, anyway I just wanted something really affordable for the 846s lol cant deal with the constant switching of cables
> Which is the 6N model you have that is brighter?


Do you find it much better sounding than more budget friendly cables?

this one:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.15.4b48184eWOkIf7
but the colour isn't for everyone and the skin isn't soft enough. 

I recommend getting this one, very hard to go wrong with it:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.7.30367be7qmmSGW


----------



## HiFiRobot (Apr 27, 2022)

If anyone is interested this is how these two compare in size. XINHS is much thicker due way more Copper cores 4x100 vs 4x20.

Left cable:
*XINHS 8 cores pure silver and single crystal copper mixed braid*
Model: 8-core pure silver + single crystal copper mixed braid
Conductor: 4N pure silver+6N single crystal copper
Number of cores: Pure silver 10*0.08*4+single crystal copper 100*0.05*4 = 440 cores in total?
Single strand diameter: pure silver 1.0MM  single crystal  1.2MM
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002350509830.html?

Right cable
*ivipQ 8 Cores Pure Silver and Single Crystal Copper Mixed Braid*
Model: 8 cores Pure Silver and Single Crystal Copper
Conductor: Pure Silver and Single Crystal Copper
Number of cores: Pure silver 10*0.08mm*4 Pieces+single crystal copper 20*0.05mm*4 Pieces = 120 cores in total?
Single strand diameter: 0.93mm
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003688146295.html?


----------



## legcramp

Any recommendations for a 2.5mm HIFIMAN cable with a 6.5mm plug? I am just looking for a more usable cable vs. the tangled crappy mess on my HE6 SEv2


----------



## HiFiRobot

legcramp said:


> Any recommendations for a 2.5mm HIFIMAN cable with a 6.5mm plug? I am just looking for a more usable cable vs. the tangled crappy mess on my HE6 SEv2


I just got this one for my Edition X with the 2 x 2.5mm. Can't comment on if there is any difference in sound, at least not yet. But I like the CMF (Color, Material, Finish) 

*Lunashops LN006560 8 Core Silver Plated OCC*
can be bought here. All should be the same cable.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003133844407.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000719526645.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000704144486.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000719528542.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003133815567.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000704104959.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002016405671.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000584976222.html
https://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6560


----------



## legcramp

HiFiRobot said:


> I just got this one for my Edition X with the 2 x 2.5mm. Can't comment on if there is any difference in sound, at least not yet. But I like the CMF (Color, Material, Finish)
> 
> *Lunashops LN006560 8 Core Silver Plated OCC*
> can be bought here. All should be the same cable.
> ...


That looks amazing for the price, thanks I'll pick one up.


----------



## paulwasabii

HiFiRobot said:


> If anyone is interested this is how these two compare in size. XINHS is much thicker due way more Copper cores 4x100 vs 4x20.
> 
> Left cable:
> *XINHS 8 cores pure silver and single crystal copper mixed braid*
> ...



Thanks for the pic.  Below, the left and right are my XINHS dark and bright cables and the middle is the ivipQ-76 Sterling Silver & Copper Foil Mix
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004076300374.html


----------



## bonsilityp

I got the Tripowin C8 IEM cable as a replacement for the stock cable that came with the Ikko OH10. The stock cable is too thin and quite easy to get tangled. The Tripowin cable is much thicker and easier to organize. The side benefit is it tames the bass a bit and improves the treble slightly. IMHO it totally worths the price ($30 USD).


----------



## Mangodango369

saldsald said:


> Do you find it much better sounding than more budget friendly cables?
> 
> this one:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.15.4b48184eWOkIf7
> ...


Yeah, there is just so much a budget friend cable can do. I always find that they plateau at a certain point. I mean on top of the resolution, soundstage, mid range improvements, Chiron brings forth a character that I've never heard before, it fills in the missing X factor from other budget friendly cables



bonsilityp said:


> I got the Tripowin C8 IEM cable as a replacement for the stock cable that came with the Ikko OH10. The stock cable is too thin and quite easy to get tangled. The Tripowin cable is much thicker and easier to organize. The side benefit is it tames the bass a bit and improves the treble slightly. IMHO it totally worths the price ($30 USD).


looks like what im looking for too, did you get it from linsoul's website?


----------



## HiFiRobot

paulwasabii said:


> Thanks for the pic.  Below, the left and right are my XINHS dark and bright cables and the middle is the ivipQ-76 Sterling Silver & Copper Foil Mix
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004076300374.html


Nice! I guess the left one is similar to my Xinhs. Any differences to the sterling/coppler foil mix ? Handling, sound, durability etc?


----------



## Q Mass

I bought my first Xinh custom cable very recently (entry level 16 core, bent 4.4, 2 pin FWIW) and although I like it a lot (super supple, chin slider actually works!) it started occasionally cutting out on the right side after very little use (no such prob' with my other 4.4's so it's deffo the cable, source end).

I contacted Xinh and they are offering either a reduction on a further purchase, or a replacement cable, but again only with another purchase.
They recommend against returning the cable due to distance (I'm in the UK) and "it has been in use for a while" ( it only arrived on the 6th and it's had less than a week of cumulative use in the intervening 18-20 days!).
I have mixed feelings re' this as I feel I've barely used the cable (I baby my gear btw), and I really hadn't planned to buy any more cables ATM as I have no need.
This was a very cheap cable (around £15-16) so on one hand it feels churlish to argue with Xinh re' a replacement, but on the other a faulty cable isn't much good to me, and doesn't inspire confidence in another cable.
I know Xinh has a good rep' here on Head-Fi but, how would you guys deal with this?


----------



## Dj12inch

open dispute with aliexpress, get a full refund.


----------



## bonsilityp

Mangodango369 said:


> looks like what im looking for too, did you get it from linsoul's website?


I got it from amazon.


----------



## paulwasabii (Apr 28, 2022)

HiFiRobot said:


> Nice! I guess the left one is similar to my Xinhs. Any differences to the sterling/coppler foil mix ? Handling, sound, durability etc?


I'd stick with XINHS pair which are very good for the price in that style. Measuring the sterling/foil mix, it would be about the same as a stock cable. As I said, came as a buy one get one deal with a nicer one. I am generally not in favor of ivipQ buy one get one promotions. Their heavily discounted single cables have been great so far.  Their current promotion is a good deal if you are interested in any of their most recent cables.  Good thru Apr 30. 
Like XINHS, message them for discounts and customizations like L-type connectors or recessed/extended 2pins.


----------



## Mangodango369

Q Mass said:


> I bought my first Xinh custom cable very recently (entry level 16 core, bent 4.4, 2 pin FWIW) and although I like it a lot (super supple, chin slider actually works!) it started occasionally cutting out on the right side after very little use (no such prob' with my other 4.4's so it's deffo the cable, source end).
> 
> I contacted Xinh and they are offering either a reduction on a further purchase, or a replacement cable, but again only with another purchase.
> They recommend against returning the cable due to distance (I'm in the UK) and "it has been in use for a while" ( it only arrived on the 6th and it's had less than a week of cumulative use in the intervening 18-20 days!).
> ...


Gosh, sounds like a lot of trouble to handle man


----------



## Carpet (Apr 28, 2022)

I just noticed something interesting.

Reviews of ivipQ cables on ALiExpress include photos of included cases. Some are branded ivipQ, but there are also some XINHS branded ones!

I haven't had time to go though them all but the ivipQ-74 and XINHS PURPLE Roland look to be identical 8 core silver foil cables. Same specs, appearance and cable fittings for interchangeable 3,5mm and 2.5mm or 4.4mm balanced terminations. 






1.Product name:  ivipQ-74
2. Brand: ivipQ
3. Model: 8 cores
4. Conductor: Silver Foil
5. Number of cores: Silver Foil(56Pcs*0.2mm)
6. Single strand diameter: 1.1 mm
7. Skin material: PVC
8. Length: 1.25m±3cm
9. Plug type: Interchangeable plugs3.5mm/2.5mm/4.4mm straight option
10. Connector: MMCX/0.78mm 2Pin/TFZ/0.75mm QDC
11. Plug material: GB 59 copper, 48 hours salt spray test
12. Pin material: 3604 brass + ABS transparent rubber
13. Accessories material: 6063 national standard aluminum, 72 hours of salt spray test










1. Product name: PURPLE Roland
2. Brand: XINHS
3. Model: 8cores Silver foil wire  Upgrade Cable
4. Conductor:  8cores Silver foil wire  Upgrade Cable
5. Number of cores:56*0.2MM
6. Knitting process: Cross knitting
7. Skin material: PVC
8.  Structure: 
9.Wire diameter：1.1MM
10. Length: 1.25m±3cm
11. Plug type: 3.5/2.5/4.4mm straight plug options
12. Connector: MMCX .0.78mm 2Pin/qdc/tfz
13.Plug materialure copper plating
14. Splitter material : Pure copper plating


----------



## paulwasabii

Carpet said:


> I just noticed something interesting.
> 
> Reviews of ivipQ cables on ALiExpress include photos of included cases. Some are branded ivipQ, but there are also some XINHS branded ones!
> 
> ...


Yes, you can ask XINHS, he said they are friends. I don't know if that is literal but XINHS is making their cables.


----------



## eridenti

Finally replaced my BL03's stock cable because I was getting tired of the tangles. Got the XINHS 8 Core 5N Silver Brown Mixed SPC cable from Shopee. Can't tell if the sound changed at all. A bit heavier than the stock cable. I think I made a mistake by asking for the ear hooks to be removed since the right side of the cable isn't quite secured on my ear, but other than that I like the feel of it. Definitely doesn't tangle as much. Hope I put the cables correctly.


----------



## MickBenjamins

Wes S said:


> It never ceases to amaze me what a quality and affordable cable upgrade can do for a great sounding iem. . .
> 
> This one for about $30, sure does pair well visually and sonically with the Timeless.


That looks great! Which cable is this?


----------



## Lebot (May 1, 2022)

Could someone recommend me an lightweight and soft cable under 20USD?
I saw this and liked how it looks, but i don't know If it's the best option for me.
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMWjfE6


----------



## Carpet

Lebot said:


> Could someone recommend me an lightweight and soft cable under 20USD?
> I saw this and liked how it looks, but i don't know If it's the best option for me.
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMWjfE6


Tripowin Zonie 16 core SPC is my favorite cheap cable. Very soft, nice handling cable. Linsoul carries it and so does their AE store (DD-Audio Store).


----------



## Lebot

Carpet said:


> Tripowin Zonie 16 core SPC is my favorite cheap cable. Very soft, nice handling cable. Linsoul carries it and so does their AE store (DD-Audio Store).


Thanks.
How heavy is this?


----------



## HiFiRobot

Lebot said:


> Could someone recommend me an lightweight and soft cable under 20USD?
> I saw this and liked how it looks, but i don't know If it's the best option for me.
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMWjfE6


I have this exact XINHS 2 core SPC cable. I bought it as I wanted to try a budget SPC cable, and it looked like a popular cable based on the no of AliExpress orders. Using it for my Campfire Andromeda. Its not super lightweight but not on the heavy side either. My scale claims its 29 grams. Quite soft with a slightly sticky rubber. Not as tangly as the original Andromeda cable. I like it so far.

Campfire Andromeda 4 core Original cable
3,5mm weight 11g

XINHS 2 core SPC
3,5mm weight 29g
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001844092313.html

Tri Trough 4 core SPC
4,4mm weight 30g
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001514590570.html?

ivipQ 8 Cores Pure Silver and Single Crystal Copper Mixed Braid
3,5mm weight 30g
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003688146295.html?

XINHS 8 cores pure silver and single crystal copper mixed braid
4,4mm weight 46g
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002350509830.html?

Cables are top left to bottom right


----------



## Carpet

Lebot said:


> Thanks.
> How heavy is this?



Haven't got any scales sorry.

The Tripowin Zonie certainly isn't twice as heavy as an eight core cable. As the number of cores go up, each core is thinner. That makes the cable softer and less memory prone. I prefer the handling of 8 or 16 core cables but YMMV.

I do have one 2 core cable which handles beautifully, original cable on the Fiio/Jade Audio JH3.

CVJ original cables aren't too bad compared to other cheaper IEMs, they have metal plug and splitter.

Tripowin and NiceHK have been two of the better handling cable manufacturers, that I have tried. Cables included with TRI IEMs have been good, so I'd feel safe buying KBEAR or TRI upgrade cables. TRN are pretty good bang for the buck (T2 16 core SPC, T4 8 core OCC or even the A6 6 core if you need a cheap cable with mic).


----------



## Carpet

HiFiRobot said:


> I have this exact XINHS 2 core SPC cable. I bought it as I wanted to try a budget SPC cable, and it looked like a popular cable based on the no of AliExpress orders. Using it for my Campfire Andromeda. Its not super lightweight but not on the heavy side either. My scale claims its 29 grams. Quite soft with a slightly sticky rubber. Not as tangly as the original Andromeda cable. I like it so far.
> 
> Campfire Andromeda 4 core Original cable
> 3,5mm weight 11g
> ...


 How does the ivipQ 8 Cores Pure Silver and Single Crystal Copper Mixed Braid sound? It was one I was considering, but wasn't sure how the OCC/pure silver would effect sound.


----------



## eridenti

eridenti said:


> Finally replaced my BL03's stock cable because I was getting tired of the tangles. Got the XINHS 8 Core 5N Silver Brown Mixed SPC cable from Shopee. Can't tell if the sound changed at all. A bit heavier than the stock cable. I think I made a mistake by asking for the ear hooks to be removed since the right side of the cable isn't quite secured on my ear, but other than that I like the feel of it. Definitely doesn't tangle as much. Hope I put the cables correctly.


Update on this purchase: I like the cables, they definitely don't tangle as much since they're not as thin as the BL03's stock cable. Because I had the ear hooks removed, it doesn't consistently go around my ears properly so that's going to take some adjusting. Since it's heavier, it can easily drag down the IEM. My glasses' temples also aren't totally flat behind my ears so they hinder the cables too. I tried them with my Spinfit CP100s but the Final E eartips were more secure. Tried to wear it like an earbud by switching the cables' polarity, but it didn't feel secure enough.

I think I finally understand the fit issues people were experiencing with the BL03 lol. Don't think I'll get another cable made specifically for Blon IEMs though.


----------



## Lebot

HiFiRobot said:


> I have this exact XINHS 2 core SPC cable. I bought it as I wanted to try a budget SPC cable, and it looked like a popular cable based on the no of AliExpress orders. Using it for my Campfire Andromeda. Its not super lightweight but not on the heavy side either. My scale claims its 29 grams. Quite soft with a slightly sticky rubber. Not as tangly as the original Andromeda cable. I like it so far.
> 
> Campfire Andromeda 4 core Original cable
> 3,5mm weight 11g
> ...


Thank you, the cable looks pretty.
Could you tell me how microphonics is the cable?


----------



## Lebot

Carpet said:


> Haven't got any scales sorry.
> 
> The Tripowin Zonie certainly isn't twice as heavy as an eight core cable. As the number of cores go up, each core is thinner. That makes the cable softer and less memory prone. I prefer the handling of 8 or 16 core cables but YMMV.
> 
> ...


Nicechk seems an good brand.
The Tripowin Zonie and the Nicechk 16 cores are the same?
If i'm not wrong, most part of these chinese cables come from the same oem (Xinhs i guess).


----------



## Carpet

Lebot said:


> Nicechk seems an good brand.
> The Tripowin Zonie and the Nicechk 16 cores are the same?
> If i'm not wrong, most part of these chinese cables come from the same oem (Xinhs i guess).


The NiceHK 16 core cable has different plug, splitter and has no preformed earhooks. One is copper QDC the other SPC 0.78 2 pin, so I can't compare sound or terminations. Both are similar in terms of handling, soft and without memory.

They don't look like the same OEM, but it is possible.


----------



## Lebot

Carpet said:


> The NiceHK 16 core cable has different plug, splitter and has no preformed earhooks. One is copper QDC the other SPC 0.78 2 pin, so I can't compare sound or terminations. Both are similar in terms of handling, soft and without memory.
> 
> They don't look like the same OEM, but it is possible.


I see.
Thank you!


----------



## MetaLchesH

RikudouGoku said:


> Just get one of the A cables based on aesthetics.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...zTm4ei7HEfP8AI1zxswrMw2ho/edit#gid=1801072063


Dear friend,

Thank you very much for this amazing work and effort.

Do the cables you review make any difference compared to FiiO LC-RC cable?


----------



## RikudouGoku

MetaLchesH said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thank you very much for this amazing work and effort.
> 
> Do the cables you review make any difference compared to FiiO LC-RC cable?


As implied in the post you quoted, cables dont affect sound. That fiio cable has modular connection, so you dont really need to switch from it unless you dont like how it looks.


----------



## MetaLchesH

RikudouGoku said:


> As implied in the post you quoted, cables dont affect sound. That fiio cable has modular connection, so you dont really need to switch from it unless you dont like how it looks.


Thank you for your quick answer.
I don't own this cable. But i think that buying FiiO FD5 IEM is good idea, because this cable comes with FD5 as part of the box.


----------



## PROblemdetected (May 3, 2022)

Anyone could tell me what cables are on this video?
Specifically the one on the yuanli

Thanks!

PD. If I would need 3mts custom long cables for headphones (2.5, 3.5 and xlr) what store will be the best price/performance ratio. Open-heart maybe?


----------



## HiFiRobot (May 4, 2022)

Carpet said:


> How does the ivipQ 8 Cores Pure Silver and Single Crystal Copper Mixed Braid sound? It was one I was considering, but wasn't sure how the OCC/pure silver would effect sound.


So I did a quick test of these 3 cables with my Campfire Andromeda 2019 and Fiio KA3.
To me the Andromedas sounded the same with all cables.

Campfire Andromeda 4 core Original cable, I think it is the older Smoky Litz Silver Plated Copper Conductors
3,5mm weight 11g
https://campfireaudio.com/shop/smoky-lite-litz-cable/

XINHS 2 core SPC
3,5mm weight 29g
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001844092313.html

ivipQ 8 Cores Pure Silver and Single Crystal Copper Mixed Braid
3,5mm weight 30g
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003688146295.html?


----------



## HiFiRobot (May 4, 2022)

Lebot said:


> Thank you, the cable looks pretty.
> Could you tell me how microphonics is the cable?


XINHS 2 core SPC
3,5mm weight 29g
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001844092313.html

Microphonics are ok to me. If you go jogging you will hear microphonics, probably reduced if you secure the splitter so it doesn't bounce. Rubbing the cable against clothing does not sound much.


----------



## Carpet

HiFiRobot said:


> XINHS 2 core SPC
> 3,5mm weight 29g
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001844092313.html
> 
> Microphonics are ok to me. If you go jogging you will hear microphonics, probably reduced if you secure the splitter so it doesn't bounce. Rubbing the cable towards clothing does not sound much.


I just got in the ivipQ and XINHS 8 core SPC cables I ordered in the AE anniversary sale. Very nice cables, I'm impressed.


----------



## Mangodango369

Carpet said:


> I just got in the ivipQ and XINHS 8 core SPC cables I ordered in the AE anniversary sale. Very nice cables, I'm impressed.


Cool! Let us know your impressions man


----------



## RikudouGoku

PROblemdetected said:


> Anyone could tell me what cables are on this video?
> Specifically the one on the yuanli
> 
> Thanks!



Thats @Tonytex, maybe he himself can answer that.


----------



## PROblemdetected

RikudouGoku said:


> Thats @Tonytex, maybe he himself can answer that.


The one on the yuanli is a XINHs cable, Ive already found it.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## HiFiRobot

PROblemdetected said:


> The one on the yuanli is a XINHs cable, Ive already found it.
> 
> Thanks anyway!



It was this one on the Yuan Li right? Looks stiff.

XINSH 4 Core 5N UPOCC Single Crystal Copper
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002837295131.html


----------



## PROblemdetected

HiFiRobot said:


> It was this one on the Yuan Li right? Looks stiff.
> 
> XINSH 4 Core 5N UPOCC Single Crystal Copper
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002837295131.html


Yeah, that's what XINHS answered me on AliExpress


----------



## notverriegod49

Hey don't know if this is the right thread to ask this but are cables more or less meaningless when it comes down to sound quality? Hear a lot of people say that cables worth $$$ are a scam and a few others say that cables sometimes may improve sound quality but are more or less just for aesthetics and build quality.


----------



## Carpet

notverriegod49 said:


> Hey don't know if this is the right thread to ask this but are cables more or less meaningless when it comes down to sound quality? Hear a lot of people say that cables worth $$$ are a scam and a few others say that cables sometimes may improve sound quality but are more or less just for aesthetics and build quality.


1 - sound isn't everything. If the cable that came with your IEMs, turns into a tangled mess if you so much as look at it, then you have a good reason to upgrade. It may even make it difficult to keep the IEMs in place to get a good seal.  Cables can be downright uncomfortable, especially if you wear glasses. You may not like the appearance, and want something else for aesthetic reasons. All valid reasons to get another cable.

2 - What effect they have on sound is less significant than a whole heap of other things. What IEM you bought in the first place? What eartips you are using and whether you get a good seal? How good is the music recording you are listening to (bad recordings are bad recordings)? Is it an MP3 or a lossless file? I'm sure someone will try to sell us DSD1024 soon enough. What are you playing your music through? A phone or a dedicated audio player? How quiet is your listening environment?

3 - Yes the cable can make a difference, but since most of us don't buy multiples of the same IEM, it's hard to do an A-B comparison. Cable changes aren't that fast. 

4 - People have strong opinions on cable effects. At one end are people who don't care, as long as it connects a circuit, and you can hear something. If you go to the other extreme, people will claim that their cables costing multiple hundreds of dollars, add some esoteric effect to the sound. The truth is somewhere in the middle. 

5 - Cables are what will probably fail first. So having a spare cable or two isn't a silly idea. Buy something upmarket at the next sale and see if it improves the sound. You probably want to test the cables when you get them, rather than throw them in a drawer, and only find out they're faulty, after the warrantee expires. Don't buy a $70 cable for a $30 IEM, you'll get better mileage out of  buying a $70 IEM (or save towards a $100 IEM). Better IEMs (usually) come with better cables, so may not need an upgrade!

TRN are worth looking at, they are very well priced. XINHS and ivipQ offer good quality for a fair price and include nice carrying cases with their cables. Tripowin and NiceHCK do good cables too, but getting a bit more expensive. TRI are good and KBEAR should be, since they are the same manufacturer.

Don't over obsess over your audio gear, take time out to enjoy what you're listening to!


----------



## Wes S (May 6, 2022)

notverriegod49 said:


> Hey don't know if this is the right thread to ask this but are cables more or less meaningless when it comes down to sound quality? Hear a lot of people say that cables worth $$$ are a scam and a few others say that cables sometimes may improve sound quality but are more or less just for aesthetics and build quality.


This is a thread dedicated to cables, and all the info you could ever need is here.  However to answer your question, yes they effect the sound for the better or worse depending on preferences, materials, etc. . .Also, some have more of effect than others.  Cable rolling is a great way to fine tune the sound of an iem, and is the last thing I do once I have the tips and source figured out.


----------



## notverriegod49

I see, I guess I'll try looking at some of the better priced cables and just trying them out, see if they make a difference and if I like them more than the stock cables.


----------



## HiFiRobot

notverriegod49 said:


> I see, I guess I'll try looking at some of the better priced cables and just trying them out, see if they make a difference and if I like them more than the stock cables.


Which headphones?


----------



## notverriegod49

HiFiRobot said:


> Which headphones?


B2 right now. I wanted a different cable cause the one I have already has some oxidization already so some parts are bright green


----------



## seanwee

Lebot said:


> Do you guys really think that cables can improve the sound?


Bad to good cables yes. Good to good cables not really. Diminishing returns past really good value and low resistance cables like the good Xinhs cables in rikudogoku's list


----------



## Dj12inch

seanwee said:


> Bad to good cables yes. Good to good cables not really. Diminishing returns past really good value and low resistance cables like the good Xinhs cables in rikudogoku's list


I have a3 and a14 in ridongokus list - both low resistance and both sound bad. I also have nicehck upocc which sounds great (recommended by dsnuts and hakuzen) and and  the resistance is high, proving resistance has nothing to do with sound quality.


----------



## PhonoPhi (May 8, 2022)

Dj12inch said:


> I have a3 and a14 in ridongokus list - both low resistance and both sound bad. I also have nicehck upocc which sounds great (recommended by dsnuts and hakuzen) and and the resistance is high, proving resistance has nothing to do with sound quality.



It does not prove anything!

For the proof, one needs to have some clear evidence.

Otherwise, the counterstatement that your comment may "sound bad" to someone is an equally as deserving opinion


----------



## seanwee (May 8, 2022)

Dj12inch said:


> I have a3 and a14 in ridongokus list - both low resistance and both sound bad. I also have nicehck upocc which sounds great (recommended by dsnuts and hakuzen) and and  the resistance is high, proving resistance has nothing to do with sound quality.





PhonoPhi said:


> It does not prove anything!
> 
> For the proof, one needs to have some clear evidence.
> 
> Otherwise, the counterstatement that your comment may "sound bad" to someone is an equally as deserving opinion


My bad for not being clearer.

What i consider an "improvement" is that compared to the stock cables that came with my FDX1 and Sony IER-M9, they made the sound a little clearer and more open with the soundstage and instrument separation improving accordingly as a result. I use the A1 cable fyi.

I also have a "Yeen-yoo" (banned brand) UPOCC [A20] that I like and it was slightly warmer with a bit more bass bloom. Its still good sounding, just depends on what you're after. What made you say that the a3 and a14 sounded bad btw?

These are all small differences fyi, and honestly only noticeable when you're actually listening for differences. Again, its only when you switch from a bad or below average cable that you'll actually hear the difference.


----------



## HiFiRobot

Dj12inch said:


> I have a3 and a14 in ridongokus list - both low resistance and both sound bad. I also have nicehck upocc which sounds great (recommended by dsnuts and hakuzen) and and  the resistance is high, proving resistance has nothing to do with sound quality.


May I ask. Nicehck Blocc 5N UPOCC (Black) or the 6N UPOCC Copper Silver alloy mix?


----------



## Dj12inch

seanwee said:


> My bad for not being clearer.
> 
> What i consider an "improvement" is that compared to the stock cables that came with my FDX1 and Sony IER-M9, they made the sound a little clearer and more open with the soundstage and instrument separation improving accordingly as a result. I use the A1 cable fyi.
> 
> ...


My impression from your original post was that anything with low resistance would be good

a3 treble was harsh, i ABed with lza6 stock cable. In hindsight, putting such a cheap cable with it was a bad idea. a14 was very bloomy. I guess if you have iems <$100 these cable would be considered upgrades. 

However small these differences are, its what im listening for now. its not enough to just enjoy my music but to make it sound as good as possible. I started cheap with blon03 and v30. ive now spent $1000s....


----------



## Dj12inch

HiFiRobot said:


> May I ask. Nicehck Blocc 5N UPOCC (Black) or the 6N UPOCC Copper Silver alloy mix?


its the pink cable - its a very thin cable, i guess would explain the higher resistance


----------



## Surf Monkey

Carpet said:


> Bad cables can make IEMs sound worse, or uncomfortable to wear/use.
> 
> *Iems, make the most difference*, followed by tips. Then cables!_               ((Ignoring source and recording quality))_
> 
> ...



This all aligns with my thinking on it too. The details of the wire composition itself are lower on my list than the quality of the connectors, the type of weave, the treatment of the ear hooks and the overall aesthetic. I have no doubt that different cables produce slightly different sound but I’m also pretty confident that those differences are slight as long as the cable is well made and robust.


----------



## r31ya

Per advice from older Headfier, When i ask her/him on "_what should i upgrade? IEM, tips, cable, dac?"_

His answer is simply, "_start from the closest to your ear and then your work way away from it."_


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> Per advice from older Headfier, When i ask her/him on "_what should i upgrade? IEM, tips, cable, dac?"_
> 
> His answer is simply, "_start from the closest to your ear and then your work way away from it."_



I like that, it's simple enough to remember!


----------



## saldsald

r31ya said:


> Per advice from older Headfier, When i ask her/him on "_what should i upgrade? IEM, tips, cable, dac?"_
> 
> His answer is simply, "_start from the closest to your ear and then your work way away from it."_


I agree with that. I find rolling cables to have a bigger effect than different DACs / Amps.


----------



## MickBenjamins

r31ya said:


> Per advice from older Headfier, When i ask her/him on "_what should i upgrade? IEM, tips, cable, dac?"_
> 
> His answer is simply, "_start from the closest to your ear and then your work way away from it."_


So that means we should keep buying new IEM's all the time?


----------



## seanwee

Dj12inch said:


> My impression from your original post was that anything with low resistance would be good
> 
> a3 treble was harsh, i ABed with lza6 stock cable. In hindsight, putting such a cheap cable with it was a bad idea. a14 was very bloomy. I guess if you have iems <$100 these cable would be considered upgrades.
> 
> However small these differences are, its what im listening for now. its not enough to just enjoy my music but to make it sound as good as possible. I started cheap with blon03 and v30. ive now spent $1000s....


My $1000 IER-M9 would like to disagree. The stock cable made it dark and enclosed in comparison to my current 8 core silver cable.

Synergy is the word here. If you put a "brighter" cable onto an iem you already consider to be on the brighter and harsher side, it obviously won't go well.


----------



## Dj12inch

seanwee said:


> My $1000 IER-M9 would like to disagree. The stock cable made it dark and enclosed in comparison to my current 8 core silver cable.
> 
> Synergy is the word here. If you put a "brighter" cable onto an iem you already consider to be on the brighter and harsher side, it obviously won't go well.


Is the 8 core silver nicehck? thats double the price of a3 and a14. synergy comes AFTER quality


----------



## Dsnuts (May 9, 2022)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-os133-iem-cables.25829/ Something new for everyone to check out.

Excellent new budget level cables from Penon. My take on these cables using a variety of iems.


----------



## Steve Dave

Hello,

I'm very new to earphones with replaceable cables and still trying to figure out what I prefer.
One thing I have found is that integrated ear hooks don't seem to fit my oddly shaped ears well.
I'd be grateful is someone could please suggest a replacement cable without integrated ear hooks for the KZ EDX Pro (3.5mm QDC/C) as I've not had any luck finding one.
This is a $10 IEM so not looking to improve or change the sound characteristics, just a cable that is at least the same quality as the standard one?

Thanks.


----------



## r31ya

seanwee said:


> My bad for not being clearer.
> 
> What i consider an "improvement" is that compared to the stock cables that came with my FDX1 and Sony IER-M9, they made the sound a little clearer and more open with the soundstage and instrument separation improving accordingly as a result. I use the A1 cable fyi.
> 
> ...


As someone who use Y*nyoo for quite sometime, their 16core SPC cable have more "hearable" clarity increase compared to TRN 16 core.
My og cable for TFZ is full copper so its "warmer" and at the time i want more clarity. TRN cable sounds a bit worse than OG cable, its Y*nyoo that feels have more clarity.

Tough now my go to cable is Hibiscus 4 core copper to soften my a bit bright Aria.


----------



## Carpet

Steve Dave said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm very new to earphones with replaceable cables and still trying to figure out what I prefer.
> One thing I have found is that integrated ear hooks don't seem to fit my oddly shaped ears well.
> ...



Have you tried altering the curve of the earhooks by heating with a hairdryer? Some older cables came with a memory wire in the cable rather than a thermo-plastic sleeve, I don't know if that type is still available, a lot of people disliked them.

I have one NiceHCK 16 core copper cable that has no preformed earhooks, it drapes under it's own weight around my ears, and is very comfortable. I don't wear it doing anything more active than hanging out at home, or going for a walk. YMMV

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000291144672.html


----------



## logiatype

Looking for L-shaped (right angle cables). Any recommendations? 2-pin.


----------



## Carpet

logiatype said:


> Looking for L-shaped (right angle cables). Any recommendations? 2-pin.


TRN and KBEAR do cheap 4 cores with L plug. JCALLY do 8 and 16 core with L plug and mic.


----------



## Steve Dave (May 12, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Have you tried altering the curve of the earhooks by heating with a hairdryer? Some older cables came with a memory wire in the cable rather than a thermo-plastic sleeve, I don't know if that type is still available, a lot of people disliked them.
> 
> I have one NiceHCK 16 core copper cable that has no preformed earhooks, it drapes under it's own weight around my ears, and is very comfortable. I don't wear it doing anything more active than hanging out at home, or going for a walk. YMMV
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000291144672.html


Thank you very much for the info, that cable you suggested seems exactly what I'm after but was hoping to find something cheaper, might be able to justify it to myself as an investment for when I buy better quality IEMs in the future though.

Tried heating the 2 cables I have but they just go back to their original shape eventually.

It's not the curve of the earhooks, my issue is that the preformed earhooks are too rigid where they meet the connector/IEM so when the IEM is in a position in my ear that I find comfortable the ear hook sits out from the ear and when I tuck it in behind my ear it causes the tips to put pressure on my inner ear or just fall out.
Removable earhooks are perfectly fine.


----------



## osiris1

anyone with experience with these:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002447385664.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007909452.html

maybe from same source of materials...


----------



## HiFiRobot (May 13, 2022)

Steve Dave said:


> Thank you very much for the info, that cable you suggested seems exactly what I'm after but was hoping to find something cheaper, might be able to justify it to myself as an investment for when I buy better quality IEMs in the future though.
> 
> Tried heating the 2 cables I have but they just go back to their original shape eventually.
> 
> ...


Or just wait for next sales. NiceHCK C16-3 has been down to $12 several times. Last was in April.

https://www.pricearchive.org/aliexpress.com/item/4000291144672


----------



## Carpet

HiFiRobot said:


> Or just wait for next sales. NiceHCK C16-3 has been down to $12 several times. Last was in April.
> 
> https://www.pricearchive.org/aliexpress.com/item/4000291144672


That's about what I paid for it.

 Always worth buying an extra cable or two when they slash prices, saves having to kick yourself in the ass later!


----------



## inseconds99

Looking for a long 9-10ft 1/4 inch preferably  red or black (a mixture is nice also) cable for my OG Focal Clear Pro. Any recommendations? 

Looking for something inexpensive (under $100) as I don’t believe much in cables changing sound.

Just looking for something that’s light and easy to maneuver.


----------



## superuser1

osiris1 said:


> anyone with experience with these:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002447385664.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007909452.html
> 
> maybe from same source of materials...


The second one is a great copper cable. I don't have any experience with the first one.


----------



## dougms3

inseconds99 said:


> Looking for a long 9-10ft 1/4 inch preferably  red or black (a mixture is nice also) cable for my OG Focal Clear Pro. Any recommendations?
> 
> Looking for something inexpensive (under $100) as I don’t believe much in cables changing sound.
> 
> Just looking for something that’s light and easy to maneuver.


In terms of sound quality, the xinhs 12 core silver cable is excellent. I use this for my Focal Clear when I'm away from my desk. I normally use a wywires platinum or moon audio silver dragon at my desk. Doesn't sound near as good as these cables but pretty good especially for the price.

I have both the 8 core and 12 core version of this cable and the difference is sonically noticeable.  

Its very light and flexible as well.


----------



## Steve Dave

HiFiRobot said:


> Or just wait for next sales. NiceHCK C16-3 has been down to $12 several times. Last was in April.
> 
> https://www.pricearchive.org/aliexpress.com/item/4000291144672


Will keep an eye out for the next sale and that's a very useful website, thanks.


In the meantime I've cut the hook a bit to allow it to bend in towards the head but not ideal as it has introduced a single point of stress on the wire so only a matter of time before it fails.
Not confident enough in my incredibly unsteady hands to try and remove it completely.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## osiris1

superuser1 said:


> The second one is a great copper cable. I don't have any experience with the first one.


Cool. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## shimigg

Need a good recommendation for a copper cable to tame the treble or at least keep it as it is (as i need another 0.78 cable) for the Noble Khan?


----------



## superuser1

shimigg said:


> Need a good recommendation for a copper cable to tame the treble or at least keep it as it is (as i need another 0.78 cable) for the Noble Khan?


I cant specifically speak for the Khan however the UPOCC Litz copper cable from CEMA has been great for me.


----------



## Lebot (May 18, 2022)

Does someone here know a decent cable similar to this under 20$?
It's the cable that came with my T3 plus.
I really like how lightweight and soft is this, but the slider doesn't work and i don't really like the color.
Sorry for the bad pictures.


----------



## Barndoor (May 19, 2022)

Are we due an Ali sale anytime soon?
Want to stock up on a few balanced cables, but in no hurry.

Anyone tried any of the TRN cheap modular cables and have any opinions?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003567804290.html


----------



## KarmaPhala

Barndoor said:


> Are we due an Ali sale anytime soon?
> Want to stock up on a few balanced cables, but in no hurry.
> 
> Anyone tried any of the TRN cheap modular cables and have any opinions?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003567804290.html



https://promossale.com/aliexpress-sale-dates-2022/


----------



## Mink

I am a big fan of the Dutch RU Connected RCA and Digital cables. Not because they sound better than anything else I owned or tried - nope, I am not a cable believer - but because of the fit and finish. They look gorgeous. Not the cheapest in a general sense, but still cheap and very affordable compared to the majority of branded audio cables
24,95 euro for 1 metre analogue RCA cables, 19,95 euro for a 1 metre optical cable and a 1 metre digital coaxial cable











https://www.ruconnected.nl/


----------



## Carpet

Barndoor said:


> Are we due an Ali sale anytime soon?
> Want to stock up on a few balanced cables, but in no hurry.
> 
> Anyone tried any of the TRN cheap modular cables and have any opinions?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003567804290.html



Just be aware the total length of the plug + adapter is longer than usual. Okay at home, but a PITA for mobile use.


----------



## PROblemdetected

My lovely KBEAR RHYME cable is adquiring a blue color tone after a year of use.

Why is this happening?
How to avoid?


----------



## dougms3

PROblemdetected said:


> My lovely KBEAR RHYME cable is adquiring a blue color tone after a year of use.
> 
> Why is this happening?
> How to avoid?


Thats oxidation.


----------



## Surf Monkey

dougms3 said:


> Thats oxidation.



Also known as rust.


----------



## PROblemdetected

Looking for a cable that suits the colour of my TRI STARSEA. It should be twisted, not braided.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Carpet (May 25, 2022)

PROblemdetected said:


> Looking for a cable that suits the colour of my TRI STARSEA. It should be twisted, not braided.
> 
> Any recommendations?


How about either of these? 2 core silver plated single crystal copper (on my list for the next sale)  
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003296071605.html









I haven't tried their 2 core cables. The 8 core ivipQ cable I got from the march sales, sounds as good or better than the Starsea stock cable, but handles better. 


My Starsea has one of these on it.         https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003274370885.html


----------



## PROblemdetected

Carpet said:


> How about either of these? 2 core silver plated single crystal copper (on my list for the next sale)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003296071605.html
> 
> 
> ...


I love the twisted thing, but I would like to know the difference in thickness between 2 and 4 cores (I usually prefer the 4 ones)


----------



## Carpet (May 25, 2022)

PROblemdetected said:


> I love the twisted thing, but I would like to know the difference in thickness between 2 and 4 cores (I usually prefer the 4 ones)


From what I've seen, the majority of 4 core cables are braided between jack and splitter. Then two twisted-pairs past the splitter. If you want to compare thickness, then look at product photos that include connectors those will give you a relative scale. I only have one twisted 4 core cable, that was included with the Olina. It  is only available separately with  mic, and the grey wouldn't match Starsea. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003969407184.html


----------



## Noba

Looking for some advice here
I'm thinking of modding some Grados to use removable cables. Should I use 3.5mm connectors, MMCX, or 0.78mm? Looking for the option that'll give me the most compatibility in the future, and of course ease of installation.


----------



## Carpet

Noba said:


> Looking for some advice here
> I'm thinking of modding some Grados to use removable cables. Should I use 3.5mm connectors, MMCX, or 0.78mm? Looking for the option that'll give me the most compatibility in the future, and of course ease of installation.


I'd check first and find how much space you have in the shells, no point buying connectors to find they won't fit. I'd also check what type connectors over-ears with replaceable cables use. That would be more robust and you could buy it stock. 

eg: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001642424244.html

That's not a recommendation, just the first thing I found searching for headphone cable on AE.


----------



## Joel S (May 29, 2022)

hello, looking for some cable recommendations. source is a qudelix 5k, ldac 660+ from my s22u phone. my customs are alclair studio3 triple with a 2 pin recessed connection. https://alclair.com/product/studio3/  Three Balanced Armature Drivers Three Way Crossover 104 dB sensitivity at 1 kHz (100mV) 110 dB sensitivity at Peak (100mV) Three Bores -26 dB noise reduction 20Ω impedance at 1 kHz (my cable is thinner, with a memory wire. not the braded pictured)
Now I had them made with the connector at the bottom, vs the normal location to work better under a full face motorcycle helmet. Cable needs to have no ear hook or memory wire. thinking of going 2.5mm for fidelity, but not sure the battery impact on long days on the motorcycle.  the cable I would prefer to be black, or dark to not stand out so much. thinking flexible and tighter weave or something, so it slides under my helmet easy, and also under my jacket collar, since the dac is in an inside jacket pocket.
thinking of picking up a cable or 2, sound quality is important,  budget say under $100, closer to $50 would be better.

I have a few bookmarked on aliexpress, that were recommended her in the past. just not sure how the feel, flexibility, things like that are. XINHS and Ivipq both can make any without the ear hooks. 

thanks so very much for any help, I greatly appreciate your time.


----------



## Carpet

Joel S said:


> hello, looking for some cable recommendations. source is a qudelix 5k, ldac 660+ from my s22u phone. my customs are alclair studio3 triple with a 2 pin recessed connection. https://alclair.com/product/studio3/  Three Balanced Armature Drivers Three Way Crossover 104 dB sensitivity at 1 kHz (100mV) 110 dB sensitivity at Peak (100mV) Three Bores -26 dB noise reduction 20Ω impedance at 1 kHz (my cable is thinner, with a memory wire. not the braded pictured)
> Now I had them made with the connector at the bottom, vs the normal location to work better under a full face motorcycle helmet. Cable needs to have no ear hook or memory wire. thinking of going 2.5mm for fidelity, but not sure the battery impact on long days on the motorcycle.  the cable I would prefer to be black, or dark to not stand out so much. thinking flexible and tighter weave or something, so it slides under my helmet easy, and also under my jacket collar, since the dac is in an inside jacket pocket.
> thinking of picking up a cable or 2, sound quality is important,  budget say under $100, closer to $50 would be better.
> 
> ...


NiceHCK 16 or  24 core come without earhooks. ivipQ 24 core have no earhooks but strangely all the XINHS have earhooks. Nothing from Tripowin or TRN. Have you thought of reforming an earhook with heat or carefully cutting off the external thermo-plastic tubing? The NiceHCK 16 cores are very comfortable but I haven't ridden for over 30 years, so I can't tell you how they would be under a helmet.


----------



## inseconds99

Any cables that will fit the Abyss Diana TC that will not only fit but not cause connected to break?


----------



## PROblemdetected

I've been using the Shuoer cable, the one that comes with s12, tape pro...

I really like the thickness of this one, I prefer over the kbear rhyme.

Anyone could compare (with photos) the shuoer ones with any 4 cores cables from XINHS?
I would like to pick a pair of twisted cables, but I dont like them more thicker than thw shouer.


----------



## ExTubeGamer

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1005...37460.0.0.43642e0eu79nVm&gatewayAdapt=glo2deu

NiceHCK CoaxialSir 6N

Brand new and heavily discounted. I am not sure if the money is worth it.


----------



## Ace Bee

Satin Audio is a brand that has been in my radar for quite a while, but never felt the need arise to get any cable from them. Then, when the occasion presented itself, I did not miss the chance to get two cables from them, Gaia II and Theia II, at a reviewer's discount. To know how they are, please have a read here:

Post in thread 'Satin Audio Feedback & Discussion Thread' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/satin-audio-feedback-discussion-thread.898620/post-16997417





Gaia II




Theia II


----------



## PROblemdetected

Well, getting ready for the summer sale on AliExpress, I would like to pick some custom cables for XINHS, but I need some advice here, Because I'm a little bit lost about materials, thickness and quality of materials.

This one is my prefered setup, twisted, a good looking cooper, perfect for a yuan li or moondrop kato.

€ 41,54  35%OFF | XINSH 4 Core 5N UPOCC Single Crystal Copper Upgraded Cable with MMCX/2PIN/QDC/TFZ  2.5/3.5/4.4mm for KZ  TINHIFI T2 BLON BL01
https://a.aliexpress.com/_v1qMK6

But, after some chat with XINHS I see these cables

€ 25,19  25%OFF | Factory direct sales 4 strand single crystal copper LITZ struct  Headphone Cable  HIFI Balance Audio Cable Conversion Cable Line
https://a.aliexpress.com/_uQhwDC

€ 29,34  35%OFF | Factory direct sales  4 Core Copper Plated Gold Mixed Upgrade Line HiFi Headphone Wire MMCX/0.78mm 2Pin/QDC/TFZ For SE535 UE900S
https://a.aliexpress.com/_u8uUm2

Both of them could be twisted, so no problema about the looking.

Anyone could tell me about thickness quality, and wich is the most similar to the first one?


----------



## shimigg

Can someone recommend a good cable from XINHS for the UM Mest ?


----------



## KarmaPhala

PROblemdetected said:


> Well, getting ready for the summer sale on AliExpress, I would like to pick some custom cables for XINHS, but I need some advice here, Because I'm a little bit lost about materials, thickness and quality of materials.
> 
> This one is my prefered setup, twisted, a good looking cooper, perfect for a yuan li or moondrop kato.
> 
> ...



I have the UPOCC one, bought at the banned YY store, it's quite thick and worth it every penny


----------



## PROblemdetected

KarmaPhala said:


> I have the UPOCC one, bought at the banned YY store, it's quite thick and worth it every penny


Would u upload a photo side to side with some kbear or similar cheap 8core cable?
Wanna check the thickness


----------



## GridIroN

PROblemdetected said:


> Would u upload a photo side to side with some kbear or similar cheap 8core cable?
> Wanna check the thickness








XINHS Copper/Silver hybrid 8 core vs KBear SHOW 24 core


----------



## zenki

Anybody knows where to get 2.5/4.4mm pentaconn ear cable?


----------



## WilliamBlake

This  penon cable fits the n3 really really well


----------



## Carpet

Tripowin Zonie now comes in two more colours, moss and blue. So if you didn't like grey or gold you have more options.


----------



## shimigg

Any good recommendation for a MMCX cable for the Andromeda from XINHS ? I would like it to be as close to the stock cable as possible, thanks.


----------



## brsdrgn

WilliamBlake said:


> This  penon cable fits the n3 really really well


It looks gorgeous.


----------



## WilliamBlake

shimigg said:


> Andromeda


you could try this one https://it.aliexpress.com/item/1005...db16559906523633693e2bb8!12000028971974359!sh


brsdrgn said:


> It looks gorgeous.


thought the same


----------



## Lebot

Guys, It is common cables without ear hooks become stiff and a bit dry on the part that goes around the ear?
It happened with some of my cables and it's pretty annoying because it can hurt my ears a little bit.


----------



## mrjayviper

PROblemdetected said:


> Well, getting ready for the summer sale on AliExpress, I would like to pick some custom cables for XINHS, but I need some advice here, Because I'm a little bit lost about materials, thickness and quality of materials.
> 
> This one is my prefered setup, twisted, a good looking cooper, perfect for a yuan li or moondrop kato.
> 
> ...


any of these suitable for a shure headphones that uses mmcx (but according to reviews the shure headphones mmcx connectors are longer). Thanks


----------



## myromeo

Looking for an upgrade cable for my Olinas, predominantly for comfort but also build quality. No issue with stock but whilst they’re on offer what would the pros and cons of each of these be? 

For reference I’ve used the C16-1 happily for quite some time and find it good quality. 

￡33.66  57％ Off | NiceHCK C24-2 24 Core Silver Plated Copper Alloy Copper Headset Cable 3.5mm/2.5mm/4.4mm MMCX/NX7/QDC/0.78 2Pin for MK3 LZ A6 A7
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPwragS

￡30.32  51％ Off | NiceHCK LitzPS-Pro 8 Core 4N Litz Pure Silver Earphone Cable 3.5mm/2.5mm/4.4mm MMCX/NX7/QDC/0.78 2Pin for CIEM MK3 ST-10s LZ A7
https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0ue2fC

Is the LitzPS worth the premium over the C24?


----------



## mrjayviper

Looking for a 4.4mm to 4.4mm braided cable. Suggestions? Thanks


----------



## PROblemdetected

mrjayviper said:


> Looking for a 4.4mm to 4.4mm braided cable. Suggestions? Thanks


Xinhs could make u one for sure


----------



## Steve Dave

Hello,
Mainly looking to buy some cables with no integrated ear hooks in the upcoming sale but I'm curious if there's any real difference in quality/characteristics between these pure copper and copper silver mix cables.
Could anyone tell me if one of these cables would be noticeably better than the others please?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32954926911.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32973114057.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001483466249.html

Thanks.


----------



## GridIroN

Steve Dave said:


> Hello,
> Mainly looking to buy some cables with no integrated ear hooks in the upcoming sale but I'm curious if there's any real difference in quality/characteristics between these pure copper and copper silver mix cables.
> Could anyone tell me if one of these cables would be noticeably better than the others please?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32954926911.html
> ...


Your links don't work. At least for me.


----------



## Steve Dave

GridIroN said:


> Your links don't work. At least for me.


Hmm, that is odd.
I've just tried them on 3 different browsers with cleared cache and they work fine for me.

NiceHCK 16 Core High Purity Copper Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm MMCX/2Pin Cable For TFZ ZSX ZS10 C12 C16 V90 BA5 NX7 PRO/DB3/F3/M6 BL-03
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32954926911.html

NiceHCK 16 Core Copper Silver Mixed Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm MMCX/2Pin For TFZ ZSX ZS10 ST10 C12 C16 BA5 V90 NX7 PRO/DB3/F3/M6 BL-03
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32973114057.html

NICEHCK C16-3 16 Cable Plug MMCX Cores High Purity Copper Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm /2Pin/QDC/NX7 Pin For KZCCA ZSX C12 TFZ NX7 Pro
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001483466249.html


----------



## brsdrgn

mrjayviper said:


> Looking for a 4.4mm to 4.4mm braided cable. Suggestions? Thanks


With what are you going to pair it?


----------



## brsdrgn

Steve Dave said:


> Hello,
> Mainly looking to buy some cables with no integrated ear hooks in the upcoming sale but I'm curious if there's any real difference in quality/characteristics between these pure copper and copper silver mix cables.
> Could anyone tell me if one of these cables would be noticeably better than the others please?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32954926911.html
> ...


Just go with the one looks nicer to you. They don't have much difference and any rating that I could see. 

I have c16-3 cable. Very soft but easily tangling. Keep that in mind.


----------



## mrjayviper

brsdrgn said:


> With what are you going to pair it?


T60rp


----------



## Carpet

Steve Dave said:


> Hello,
> Mainly looking to buy some cables with no integrated ear hooks in the upcoming sale but I'm curious if there's any real difference in quality/characteristics between these pure copper and copper silver mix cables.
> Could anyone tell me if one of these cables would be noticeably better than the others please?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32954926911.html
> ...


They are high purity copper (purity isn't specified and they aren't OCC) so the difference between the first and third is purely cosmetic. I have the last two and they are both very comfortable. The second one is SPC/Copper mixed so may sound slightly brighter. The first two are on sale tomorrow, I'd buy whichever one you like the look of.


----------



## Carpet

myromeo said:


> Looking for an upgrade cable for my Olinas, predominantly for comfort but also build quality. No issue with stock but whilst they’re on offer what would the pros and cons of each of these be?
> 
> For reference I’ve used the C16-1 happily for quite some time and find it good quality.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't put a silver cable on Olina. You'd normally do that to enhance the top end of an IEM that's a little darker than you'd like. Olina is certainly not dark.


----------



## Steve Dave

brsdrgn said:


> Just go with the one looks nicer to you. They don't have much difference and any rating that I could see.
> 
> I have c16-3 cable. Very soft but easily tangling. Keep that in mind.





Carpet said:


> They are high purity copper (purity isn't specified and they aren't OCC) so the difference between the first and third is purely cosmetic. I have the last two and they are both very comfortable. The second one is SPC/Copper mixed so may sound slightly brighter. The first two are on sale tomorrow, I'd buy whichever one you like the look of.


Thanks very much for the guidance guys, I've gone ahead and ordered a couple of cables.
The NICEHCK C16-3 was an easy choice as I needed one with a QDC connector. 
Also went for the NICEHCK copper only instead of silver mix as I'm not at the stage of experimenting with changing sound characteristics yet.

Cheers,


----------



## superuser1

Steve Dave said:


> Thanks very much for the guidance guys, I've gone ahead and ordered a couple of cables.
> The NICEHCK C16-3 was an easy choice as I needed one with a QDC connector.
> Also went for the NICEHCK copper only instead of silver mix as I'm not at the stage of experimenting with changing sound characteristics yet.
> 
> Cheers,


Personally I would have either gone with CEMA or Xinhs


----------



## Carpet

superuser1 said:


> Personally I would have either gone with CEMA or Xinhs


NiceHCK have better deals at the moment in the AE summer sale. XINHS and ivipQ aren't offering deals anywhere as good as they were during 11/11 or Anniversary sales.


----------



## rayliam80

Carpet said:


> NiceHCK have better deals at the moment in the AE summer sale. XINHS and ivipQ aren't offering deals anywhere as good as they were during 11/11 or Anniversary sales.



My new source, Hidizs AP80 Pro-X, is arriving tomorrow. I'm a bit late to the balanced party but I decided to order some balanced cables to go along with it to try out. NiceHCK definitely has the better deals for this sale.


----------



## brsdrgn

Carpet said:


> NiceHCK have better deals at the moment in the AE summer sale. XINHS and ivipQ aren't offering deals anywhere as good as they were during 11/11 or Anniversary sales.


They had great deals but I see some of the coupon disappeared. Codes don't work also as they're also added as coupons...


----------



## Carpet

brsdrgn said:


> They had great deals but I see some of the coupon disappeared. Codes don't work also as they're also added as coupons...


On the flip side, some stores released better coupons after the sale started. Tin P1 Max had a new coupon added after the sale started, in addition to 25% off the base price. I nearly missed that.


----------



## rayliam80

Some NiceHCK coupons worked and others didn’t. If I played with the quantities of some items, the coupon would then trigger. This was through the app.


----------



## bonsilityp

Can someone recommend any affordable pure silver cable? I want to do some cable rolling to identify a good silver cable that can significantly improve trebles of my Ikko OH10.


----------



## rayliam80

bonsilityp said:


> Can someone recommend any affordable pure silver cable? I want to do some cable rolling to identify a good silver cable that can significantly improve trebles of my Ikko OH10.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256801856179018.html?gatewayAdapt=4itemAdapt


----------



## bonsilityp

rayliam80 said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256801856179018.html?gatewayAdapt=4itemAdapt


tha thanks for sharing but I can’t see the item. It just brought me to the aliexpress  home page. Do you have the item name?


----------



## bonsilityp

bonsilityp said:


> tha thanks for sharing but I can’t see the item. It just brought me to the aliexpress  home page. Do you have the item name?


ah nvm. I have to use my laptop instead of the phone. Thanks again!


----------



## superuser1

Carpet said:


> NiceHCK have better deals at the moment in the AE summer sale. XINHS and ivipQ aren't offering deals anywhere as good as they were during 11/11 or Anniversary sales.


I agree. All i was just saying that i personally like the build quality better on the other 2. I have enough NiceHCK cables and they are definitely decent ones.


----------



## Carpet

superuser1 said:


> I agree. All i was just saying that i personally like the build quality better on the other 2. I have enough NiceHCK cables and they are definitely decent ones.



The cases with the XINHS and ivipQ cables are a real bonus too. They are normally at the top of my list.


----------



## haudaikuwa

I've been told by others if you request having hooks or no hooks applied to cables, alot of them will do it. Supposedly they are a number of things they will do, but I think that's just on Ali.


----------



## Carpet

haudaikuwa said:


> I've been told by others if you request having hooks or no hooks applied to cables, alot of them will do it. Supposedly they are a number of things they will do, but I think that's just on Ali.


I knew XINHS and ivipQ offered to customise cables, I never thought to ask about earhooks. Thanks for that!


----------



## HiFiRobot (Jul 1, 2022)

Some Ali Summer sale deals which seem quite ok to me. Sale is ongoing for another 23h.

Deals can be further reduced with store and personal coupons, your plant watering coins and generic Ali codes like the ones from link below
https://promossale.com/aliexpress-coupons-promo-codes-and-deals/

*IEM cables*
Some can be customized for headphones
Price example are 4,4mm MMCX.

*ivipQ 4 Cores Graphene Alloy Silver Plated *​*$28,30* @ I V Music Shop Store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003371351180.html?​This Graphene has same specs as XINHS variant which is $34,37 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256801555877956.html?​​*XINSH 4 Core 5N UPOCC Single Crystal Copper *​*$31,18* @ XINHS Official Store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256802650980379.html?​This one costs $59,99 from the brand that can't be mentioned​​*NiceHCK C4-1 6N UPOCC *​*$48* @ KR Hifi Audio https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000308025830.html?​This one is $84-130 from others​

*Headhone cables Lunashops*
Price examples are 1,6m (5,25feet) 4,4mm

*Audeze & ZMF*
*8 Core Silver Plated OCC* Earphone Cable For Audeze LN006569​Also for ZMF to my understanding​*$29,44* @ EachDIY Earphone Parts Store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2255800399084045.html? and https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256804216277904.html​*$30,08* @ lunashops online store (this offer can be reduced with codes) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2255800533323282.html?​
*16 Core Silver Plated OCC* Earphone Cable For Audeze LN007053​Also for ZMF to my understanding​*$33,84* @ lunashops online store (this offer can ber reduced with codes) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2255801032803858.html​*$34,04* @ EachDIY Earphone Parts Store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256804216356038.html? and https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2255801030546504.html?​​*16 Core 99% 7N OCC* Earphone Cable For Audeze LN006753​Also for ZMF to my understanding​*$34,04* @ EachDIY Earphone Parts Store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2255800428535765.html?​
*Hifiman and Focal 2x3,5mm*
*8 Core Silver Plated OCC* Hifiman Sundara Ananda HE1000se HE6se he400i he400se Arya LN006567​2 x 3,5mm connector, should work with Focal Clear Elear Elex Elegia Stellia​*$25,76* @ EachDIY Earphone Parts Store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2255800399113567.html​*$27,26* @ lunashops online store (this offer can be reduced with codes) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2255800533287552.html?​​*16 Core OCC Silver Plated* Headphone Cable 7mm High Step For Hifiman Sundara Ananda HE1000se HE6se DEVA he400se Arya He-35x​Please note: The side of headphone connector is the 3.5mm pin with 7mm high step.​2 x 3,5mm connector, should work with Focal Clear Elear Elex Elegia Stellia​*$27,60* @ EachDIY Earphone Parts Store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2255801030515265.html?​​*16 Core 99% 7N OCC* Earphone Cable For Hifiman Sundara Ananda HE1000se HE6se DEVA he400se Arya He-35x Edition XS LN006747​2 x 3,5mm connector, should work with Focal Clear Elear Elex Elegia Stellia​*$27,60* @ EachDIY Earphone Parts Store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256801603206470.html?​*$28,20* @ lunashops online store (this offer can be reduced with codes) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2255800540582745.html?​*$30 *@ EachDIY Earphone Parts Store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2255800428429346.html?​
*Hifiman 2x2,5mm *
*8 Core Silver Plated OCC* Earphone Cable For Hifiman HE560 HE-350 HE1000 V2 Headphone 2.5mm pin LN006560​2 x 2,5mm connector for older Hifimans​*$27,84* @ EachDIY Earphone Parts Store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2255800398661470.html?​​*16 Core OCC Silver Plated* Headphone Cable For Hifiman HE560 HE-350 HE1000 V2 LN007051​2 x 2,5mm connector for older Hifimans​*$27,60* @ EachDIY Earphone Parts Store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256804084600887.html?​​*16 Core 99% 7N OCC* Earphone Cable For Hifiman HE560 HE-350 HE1000 V2 Headphone 2.5mm pin LN006760​2 x 2,5mm connector for older Hifimans​*$27,60* @ EachDIY Earphone Parts Store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256804084725680.html?​​*Graphene 7N OCC Shielding Coaxial Mixed* Earphone Cable For Hifiman HE560 HE-350 HE1000 V2 XiaoMi Headphone 2.5mm pin​2 x 2,5mm connector for older Hifimans​*$43,20* @ lunashops online store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256803858312603.html?​

*ivipQ headphone cables*
And finally the quite new ivipQ cables, these look like good VFM. They come in 2x2.5mm, 2x3,5mm, HD650 or HD800. Standard length AFAIK is bit on the short 1,3m but can be customized if you message them. They can probably customize for other headphones if you ask.
*HD650:* Sennheiser HD650, HD600, HD580, HD660S, Massdrop HD6XX, HD58X Jubilee​*Dual 2.5mm: *Sennheiser HD700, THIEAUDIO PHANTOM.* Note: They use the short 2,5mm with chamfered base, might not fit all 2,5mm headphones.*​*HD800: *SENNHEISER HD800 HD800S HD820 HD8XX:​*Dual 3.5mm*: HIFIMAN SUNDARA ANANDA HE4XX HE-400i HE400se​
*ivipQ 8-core Single Crystal Copper Silver Plated* Headphone Replacement Cable For HD650 HD580 HD800 HIFIMAN ANANDA *Black *or *Silver*​*$23,94 *@ I V Music Shop Store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256804151103259.html​​*ivipQ—98 2 Cores 5N UPOCC OCC *Copper Cable Litz Headphone Replacement Cable For HD580 HD650 HD800 HIFIMAN ANANDA *Black Sleeved*​50 strands each core according to the seller​*$32,86 *@ I V Music Shop Store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256804161636490.html?​​*ivipQ—97 2 cores Silver Plated OCC* Handmade Headphone Replacement Cable For HD580 HD650 HD800 HIFIMAN ANANDA* Blue Sleeved*​*$33,52* @ I V Music Shop Store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256804160985112.html?​
Its raining here so I had some time to spare  ☔

If the links dont work, try copy and paste into your browser. AliExpress links seem to be glitchy sometimes.

*Lunashops cables in the pic below*
- 8 Core Silver Plated OCC
- 16 Core 99% 7N OCC
- Graphene 7N OCC Shielding Coaxial Mixed


----------



## HiFiRobot (Jul 1, 2022)

Adding a few more from Ali summer sale.

*610 core Single crystal copper silver plated LITZ *
or
*610 core Copper and Silver mixed twisted LITZ*
This one can be customized for headphones also
*$24,99* with $2 store coupon for 1,2m @ ZhenZhiAo Store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256804086619252.html?
+ shipping *$5,17*







*8 shares 240 Cores Silver plating on single crystal copper*
This one looks very similar to NiceHCK Spacecloud which is also (15+15)*8 = 240 cores, go figure
Can be customized for headphones
*$18,45* with $2 store coupon for 1,2m @ ZhenZhiAo Store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256803726286988.html?
+ shipping *$4,84




*


----------



## JdeFalconr

Is there a list somewhere within this thread on recommended/top cables? Or should I just browse through here and pick any of them? There are so many I feel like it would be pretty time-consuming to filter through 513 pages of posts. I'm looking for an upgrade on the stock cable of the Blessing 2usk. I'd rather not spend 1/3 of the price of the IEM ($100) on a cable, as much as I'd appreciate the thing, hence why I'm in the budget thread.


----------



## WilliamBlake

JdeFalconr said:


> Is there a list somewhere within this thread on recommended/top cables? Or should I just browse through here and pick any of them? There are so many I feel like it would be pretty time-consuming to filter through 513 pages of posts. I'm looking for an upgrade on the stock cable of the Blessing 2usk. I'd rather not spend 1/3 of the price of the IEM ($100) on a cable, as much as I'd appreciate the thing, hence why I'm in the budget thread.


you could try with this one 

https://penonaudio.com/earphone-cab...ore-upgrade-cable.html?sort=p.price&order=ASC


----------



## Ufanco

JdeFalconr said:


> Is there a list somewhere within this thread on recommended/top cables? Or should I just browse through here and pick any of them? There are so many I feel like it would be pretty time-consuming to filter through 513 pages of posts. I'm looking for an upgrade on the stock cable of the Blessing 2usk. I'd rather not spend 1/3 of the price of the IEM ($100) on a cable, as much as I'd appreciate the thing, hence why I'm in the budget thread.



Here you go!
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...fzTm4ei7HEfP8AI1zxswrMw2ho/edit#gid=930033404


----------



## JdeFalconr

Ufanco said:


> Here you go!
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...fzTm4ei7HEfP8AI1zxswrMw2ho/edit#gid=930033404


Thank you! Just what I needed. One last dumb question: I see Resistance is mentioned for all of the cables listed there. Do I need to do some research to match that value up against some characteristic of the IEMs I'm using? Or rather - given that there's a Conductance/Price ratio presented (with a note about higher = better value) - is Resistance just being listed as a way to gauge the quality of a cable? That would seem to make sense; the fundamental purpose of a cable is to transmit electrical current so I would think the better it is at doing so the better experience you would have with whatever is on the receiving end.


----------



## RikudouGoku

JdeFalconr said:


> Do I need to do some research to match that value up against some characteristic of the IEMs I'm using? Or rather - given that there's a Conductance/Price ratio presented (with a note about higher = better value) - is Resistance just being listed as a way to gauge the quality of a cable?


Just get a cable in the A series there and you are fine. 

The resistance only matters with very niche iems (BA/hybrid iems with low impedances and uneven impedance curve).


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jul 7, 2022)

JdeFalconr said:


> Thank you! Just what I needed. One last dumb question: I see Resistance is mentioned for all of the cables listed there. Do I need to do some research to match that value up against some characteristic of the IEMs I'm using? Or rather - given that there's a Conductance/Price ratio presented (with a note about higher = better value) - is Resistance just being listed as a way to gauge the quality of a cable? That would seem to make sense; the fundamental purpose of a cable is to transmit electrical current so I would think the better it is at doing so the better experience you would have with whatever is on the receiving end.


1/16 is a safe rule (the resistance/impedance of the cables is hardly any factor when it is less than 1/16 of the resistance/impedance of the IEM, up to 1/8 is reasonable.)
In any case, IEMs with the resistance below 12-15 Ohm would be hard on most sources, so the cable will be the least of the problem/worries.
To me personally, the fit of the cable is always the most important for the seal and comfort, then the colours  (psychoacoustics matter) and then the resistance, while most of the cables at $12-15+ are decent.


----------



## sawdin

I'm looking for a 2.5mm balanced 0.78mm 2-pin cable for S12.  Something not too heavy or stiff and preferably under $50. 

Which sellers on Ali have good reputations?  Not sure I trust the "ratings" that are listed on most sites.
I belive PENON has a good reputation.
Any recommended brands on Linsoul or HifGo?
I know XINHS will customize (e.g., angle of "hook" for over the ears, etc.) but not sure if their sub-$50 cables are good.

TIA!


----------



## Carpet (Jul 15, 2022)

sawdin said:


> I'm looking for a 2.5mm balanced 0.78mm 2-pin cable for S12.  Something not too heavy or stiff and preferably under $50.
> 
> Which sellers on Ali have good reputations?  Not sure I trust the "ratings" that are listed on most sites.
> I belive PENON has a good reputation.
> ...


S12 is a little hot on top, so go for a copper cable rather than SPC or pure silver (an awful lot of planars come with OCC cables as standard). The cheaper ivipQ or XINHS cables (they seen to be same OEM) are fantastic value. Well made with good quality connectors, handle well and sound good. They are also happy to customize cables if you ask. Tripowin, KBEAR and NiceHCK also do good cables. TRN 16 core cables are okay, but not my first choice. I have dealt with all of the following stores and never had any problems.

I V Music Shop Store
XINHS Official Store
DD-Audio Store
KBEAR Official Store
NICEHCK Official Store


----------



## sawdin

Carpet said:


> S12 is a little hot on top, so go for a copper cable rather than SPC or pure silver (an awful lot of planars come with OCC cables as standard). The cheaper ivipQ or XINHS cables (they seen to be same OEM) are fantastic value. Well made with good quality connectors, handle well and sound good. They are also happy to customize cables if you ask. Tripowin, KBEAR and NiceHCK also do good cables. TRN 16 core cables are okay, but not my first choice. I have dealt with all of the following stores and never had any problems.
> 
> I V Music Shop Store
> XINHS Official Store
> ...


Thanks...greatly appreciate the information!


----------



## Steve Dave

Steve Dave said:


> Thanks very much for the guidance guys, I've gone ahead and ordered a couple of cables.
> The NICEHCK C16-3 was an easy choice as I needed one with a QDC connector.
> Also went for the NICEHCK copper only instead of silver mix as I'm not at the stage of experimenting with changing sound characteristics yet.
> 
> Cheers,


Sorry for bringing this up here but I ordered a QDC cable from AE but was sent a standard 2-pin cable. 
The seller asked me to open a dispute and request a free return/full refund but they instructed me to put the reason down as 'I no longer need the product' which I wasn't too comfortable with.
I opened a dispute but there was not a 'wrong item sent' option so chose 'item missing'.
AE did not seem to read what I wrote, offered a 50% refund or send a video of the damage (I never mentioned anything about damage??)
I refused the offer, restated my reason for the return and sent them a video and more pictures showing the connectors I ordered and what I got, have not heard back from them yet.
Now the seller has asked me to close and reopen the dispute giving their original suggested reason for return.
This is my first dispute and it is proving to be a bit of a hassle, is there anything dodgy/sus going on or is this just how it goes?

Thanks.


----------



## Carpet

Steve Dave said:


> Sorry for bringing this up here but I ordered a QDC cable from AE but was sent a standard 2-pin cable.
> The seller asked me to open a dispute and request a free return/full refund but they instructed me to put the reason down as 'I no longer need the product' which I wasn't too comfortable with.
> I opened a dispute but there was not a 'wrong item sent' option so chose 'item missing'.
> AE did not seem to read what I wrote, offered a 50% refund or send a video of the damage (I never mentioned anything about damage??)
> ...


I've had the whole photo and video hassle where a store claimed the problem wasn't apparent. I ended up sending high power macro photos to show what was readily apparent from the first phone pics I sent. I suspect the reason they want video is that it's harder to source or fake. The dishonest pricks trying to rip you off are probably used to their fellow dishonest pricks, trying to rip them off locally. The narrower the margins, the less likely the store is going to want to refund or replace products. So super cheap prices from shady dealers aren't worth the risk. Some rip off comments are buyers remorse. Three and four star comments contain the "yes, but!" info that gives you an idea of things like "damage through inadequate packaging".

Your best option is to contact them before raising a dispute, and before you leave feedback. That way you have two threats hanging over them, bad feedback  as well as a dispute. You only have 14 days after you package is recorded as being received to lodge disputes. Don't let them stall past this. Unfortunately untracked packages get automatically recorded as received after a certain period of time, so tracked is always worth it on expensive items. Tracked does not always work, one of the common frauds is to assign the tracking number of another parcel to you. When that parcel is delivered, yours is flagged as received. They can pick this up sometimes, I recently had an order cancelled and refunded when Aliexpress detected an invalid tracking number. Sellers who have only been active for a short time are always risky, as they can close shop and start from scratch again, when enough people get ripped off and leave bad feedback. Some legit sellers who are rebrands of existing sores (eg. TinHifi or Tangzu official stores) will show up as risky on Alitools. This is also the case with smaller IEM manufacturers who have low volumes of sales. AudioSense or GS Audio fit in this category, dealing with them is as safe as regular suppliers. They just have an atypical sales profile, often they are the only stockists of an IEM.

The last three things to remember are:
1: none of your local protection laws apply to foreign purchases
2: you could still get ripped off buying in your own country
3: the cost savings are a calculated risk, which you can reduce but not eliminate


----------



## PROblemdetected

Ive purchased some of XINHS cables.

The metal plate connectors are amazing, the black ones nope.

I ask for all cables twisted, but the thickness isn't what Ive expected, anyways, the attention of the customer service is amazing.

Im gonna order this cable twisted, I hope got the thickness I look for.


----------



## Steve Dave

Carpet said:


> I've had the whole photo and video hassle where a store claimed the problem wasn't apparent. I ended up sending high power macro photos to show what was readily apparent from the first phone pics I sent. I suspect the reason they want video is that it's harder to source or fake. The dishonest pricks trying to rip you off are probably used to their fellow dishonest pricks, trying to rip them off locally. The narrower the margins, the less likely the store is going to want to refund or replace products. So super cheap prices from shady dealers aren't worth the risk. Some rip off comments are buyers remorse. Three and four star comments contain the "yes, but!" info that gives you an idea of things like "damage through inadequate packaging".
> 
> Your best option is to contact them before raising a dispute, and before you leave feedback. That way you have two threats hanging over them, bad feedback  as well as a dispute. You only have 14 days after you package is recorded as being received to lodge disputes. Don't let them stall past this. Unfortunately untracked packages get automatically recorded as received after a certain period of time, so tracked is always worth it on expensive items. Tracked does not always work, one of the common frauds is to assign the tracking number of another parcel to you. When that parcel is delivered, yours is flagged as received. They can pick this up sometimes, I recently had an order cancelled and refunded when Aliexpress detected an invalid tracking number. Sellers who have only been active for a short time are always risky, as they can close shop and start from scratch again, when enough people get ripped off and leave bad feedback. Some legit sellers who are rebrands of existing sores (eg. TinHifi or Tangzu official stores) will show up as risky on Alitools. This is also the case with smaller IEM manufacturers who have low volumes of sales. AudioSense or GS Audio fit in this category, dealing with them is as safe as regular suppliers. They just have an atypical sales profile, often they are the only stockists of an IEM.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that, a lot of good things to look out for.

In the end I lost patience with the dispute procedure.
I thought I was being overly fair agreeing to return the wrong cable for a refund.
The dispute system seems to be missing some completely obvious options that I can only think are intentionally missing.
I've learned it's better to ask for a full refund/no return right from the start and negotiate from there no matter what the seller says initially.
Also I get the impression that if the reason for the dispute is that the wrong item was sent, the seller takes a hit on the free return cost but if it's due to an unwanted item, AE cover it.
Hence the seller strongly pushing me towards the latter.
On the plus side you can now cancel one dispute and open another on the same order as long as it's within the window.
I still have a few questions about the process but I realise this is not the right thread for them.

Anyway I've cancelled the dispute and kept the 2-pin cable for future use and managed to get the QDC cable for a reasonably good discount from the same seller, not ideal but it'll do.

Thanks.


----------



## mrjayviper

any thoughts on the quality of cables from either luna shops (https://www.aliexpress.com/store/319162) or hifistore (
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/405877)?

thinking of getting these from lunashop: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000722943727.html

or the pure silver one from hifistore: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004167845988.html

Thank you.

PS. The cables I posted is just an example. the termination will different.


----------



## Dsnuts

mrjayviper said:


> any thoughts on the quality of cables from either luna shops (https://www.aliexpress.com/store/319162) or hifistore (
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/405877)?
> 
> thinking of getting these from lunashop: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000722943727.html
> ...


Can't speak for the Hifistore but I have gotten about 4 cables from Lunashops. Takes a bit sometimes a month to get to you but generally their cables are how they are described.  From what I understand they do more wholesales for cables than retail but have good experience with making numerous cables for headphones and IEMs.  Chance worth taking especially at the asking prices for what they have to offer.


----------



## PROblemdetected

mrjayviper said:


> any thoughts on the quality of cables from either luna shops (https://www.aliexpress.com/store/319162) or hifistore (
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/405877)?
> 
> thinking of getting these from lunashop: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000722943727.html
> ...



For that price, XINHs could make a best looking one.


----------



## mrjayviper

PROblemdetected said:


> For that price, XINHs could make a best looking one.


Yeah but when I asked him if he can make SRH1540 cables, he never bothered replying.


----------



## JdeFalconr (Jul 22, 2022)

Appreciate the recommend for Lunashop, I'm now eyeing a cable from there for my new ATH-R70x. I love what's on offer on Etsy but I can't afford to spend $80-100 on a cable so...yeah. Oh and it looks like Lunashop is having a crazy sale now, that's kind of nice. I went for the cable I linked to, I'll report back with my experience. Anything is going to be better than the stock R70x cable, though =)


----------



## mrjayviper

Dsnuts said:


> Can't speak for the Hifistore but I have gotten about 4 cables from Lunashops. Takes a bit sometimes a month to get to you but generally their cables are how they are described.  From what I understand they do more wholesales for cables than retail but have good experience with making numerous cables for headphones and IEMs.  Chance worth taking especially at the asking prices for what they have to offer.



the styles on offer on lunashop is more to my liking.

I am loving this cable design!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003540586851.html


----------



## mandello

RikudouGoku said:


> No because it is unlisted. You need to ask the seller for it.


Hi, about A25, any news about the link???
Thanks!!!


----------



## JdeFalconr

mrjayviper said:


> the styles on offer on lunashop is more to my liking.
> 
> I am loving this cable design!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003540586851.html


Is that one you own? I was looking at that one but passed on it. I wanted something with a smoother/softer feel and that didn't look quite as smooth as another one they offered.


----------



## RikudouGoku

mandello said:


> Hi, about A25, any news about the link???
> Thanks!!!


copper/silver: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002350509830.html

gold/silver: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002994387021.html


----------



## Superpong

Hi

I’m looking for < $100 cable for my Custom 64Audio A8. I would like to reduce the warmness a bit, improve clarity, and slightly enhance mid high and high. Are there any cable that meet requirements?


----------



## Carpet

Superpong said:


> Hi
> 
> I’m looking for < $100 cable for my Custom 64Audio A8. I would like to reduce the warmness a bit, improve clarity, and slightly enhance mid high and high. Are there any cable that meet requirements?


Reduce warmness and enhance upper mids  and treble, sounds like you want a pure silver cable. Never had a bad cable from XINHS and these are under $30, with good reviews!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042493770.html

or they do a modular one for about $50 (no reviews though)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004038405935.html


----------



## Froz2204

Just here to say thanks to @Dsnuts for his review on the PAC480, an absolutely great cable with an affordable price on sale. I snatch it on the 50% sale and boy it even compete with some of my pricier cables.  Tried both xinhs graphene and PAC480 at the same time but this time penon really did it again. This make me really want to save for the penon legend.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 26, 2022)

Superpong said:


> Hi
> 
> I’m looking for < $100 cable for my Custom 64Audio A8. I would like to reduce the warmness a bit, improve clarity, and slightly enhance mid high and high. Are there any cable that meet requirements?





Carpet said:


> Reduce warmness and enhance upper mids  and treble, sounds like you want a pure silver cable. Never had a bad cable from XINHS and these are under $30, with good reviews!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042493770.html
> 
> ...


I agree it looks like superpong is looking for more silver based cable. I would aslo suggest XinHS version of the white crane.




I have been recommending this one to a lot of people lately because of how versatile and resolving this cable is. Unlike pure silver this one is just as transparent but maintains a lot of the copper effects from its cores. Keeping note weight and fullness intact but adding transparency in the process. XinHS charges $48 for this set. NiceHCK charges $120. The only difference in NiceHCKs version is it has their hardware/ brand on the same material and they call it White crane. Look it up, It seems NiceHCK think these are worth $120.  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256801552232645.html?pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000017561089052","ship_from":"CN"}&gps-id=pcStoreJustForYou&scm=1007.23125.137358.0&scm_id=1007.23125.137358.0&scm-url=1007.23125.137358.0&pvid=3153f333-7de4-4d6f-a38c-c26ce03e1a16&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.smartJustForYou_6000198554715.2&gatewayAdapt=4itemAdapt





Froz2204 said:


> Just here to say thanks to @Dsnuts for his review on the PAC480, an absolutely great cable with an affordable price on sale. I snatch it on the 50% sale and boy it even compete with some of my pricier cables.  Tried both xinhs graphene and PAC480 at the same time but this time penon really did it again. This make me really want to save for the penon legend.



The only knock on the PAC480 is how bulky those types of cables are. Otherwise it is a great thicker cable, I think would make a great headphone cable due to how thick it is. Glad that worked out for you.


----------



## WilliamBlake

Superpong said:


> Hi
> 
> I’m looking for < $100 cable for my Custom 64Audio A8. I would like to reduce the warmness a bit, improve clarity, and slightly enhance mid high and high. Are there any cable that meet requirements?


I don't think you can appreciate those changes just swapping cables


----------



## Strifeff7

Dsnuts said:


> I agree it looks like superpong is looking for more silver based cable. I would aslo suggest XinHS version of the white crane.
> 
> 
> I have been recommending this one to a lot of people lately because of how versatile and resolving this cable is. Unlike pure silver this one is just as transparent but maintains a lot of the copper effects from its cores. Keeping note weight and fullness intact but adding transparency in the process. XinHS charges $48 for this set. NiceHCK charges $120. The only difference in NiceHCKs version is it has their hardware/ brand on the same material and they call it White crane. Look it up, It seems NiceHCK think these are worth $120.  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256801552232645.html?pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000017561089052","ship_from":"CN"}&gps-id=pcStoreJustForYou&scm=1007.23125.137358.0&scm_id=1007.23125.137358.0&scm-url=1007.23125.137358.0&pvid=3153f333-7de4-4d6f-a38c-c26ce03e1a16&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.smartJustForYou_6000198554715.2&gatewayAdapt=4itemAdapt
> ...


PAC480 vs the xinnhs's Whitecrane?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 27, 2022)

Completely different type of cables. PAC480 is more copper based. They are closer to an 8 core copper cable in how they help shape an IEM sound vs the White crane.

PAC480 brings a thicker fuller sound enhances mids and bass with a smoother take on treble. PAC480 is very good on BA or hybrid iems with a bit much in treble emphasis. Great for over hyped treble emphasized IEMS or neutrally tuned IEMs. 

White crane is more about transparency, detail and clarity. Very well balanced in what it does.  It is not quite pure silver but has a good amount of copper emphasis as well.  White crane is the more versatile cable of the two as you can use it on just about any earphone. It will be a clear upgrade over the included SPC type cables that comes included with a lot of earphones. PAC480 is like I mentioned before for earphones with a lot of detail in the first place and you want a meatier sound that is what those do best. 

White crane enhances technicalities for an earphone.


----------



## mandello

RikudouGoku said:


> copper/silver: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002350509830.html
> 
> gold/silver: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002994387021.html


Thanks, but....which of the 2 ??? I would like the one with greater tonal balance and greater soundstage


----------



## RikudouGoku

mandello said:


> Thanks, but....which of the 2 ??? I would like the one with greater tonal balance and greater soundstage


Doesnt matter. Cables doesnt do jack crap to the sound.


----------



## mandello

RikudouGoku said:


> Doesnt matter. Cables doesnt do jack crap to the sound.


curious opinion, then ... why change cables ???


----------



## RikudouGoku

mandello said:


> curious opinion, then ... why change cables ???


Because of aesthetics, feel of the cable, fit, weight.


----------



## mandello

ok, it s not my way...


----------



## Carpet

RikudouGoku said:


> Doesnt matter. Cables doesnt do jack crap to the sound.


They have a small effect, it's way less than changing tips or source. But comfort, handling and aesthetics are the main reason I change cables.


----------



## goodvibes

RikudouGoku said:


> Doesnt matter. Cables doesnt do jack crap to the sound.


Honestly, I'd be very reluctant to buy an earphone designed by a maker that can't hear a cable difference.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jul 28, 2022)

goodvibes said:


> Honestly, I'd be very reluctant to buy an earphone designed by a maker that can't hear a cable difference.


(Just in case, if someone missed it before, then everyone can form their objective (or subjective) opinion).

Do you have any documented evidence of the cable effect measured? The measuring rigs are widely available and used now, and there are tons of good data on the effect of tips, amps, etc
Or is the "effect of cable" something that "can"t be measured" but only can be heard by "discerning audiophiiles"?!

Well, manufacturers still use measurements and solid engineering to design electronics, not witch cauldrons for midnight simmering (or cryogenic treatment), including cables for "that magic sound, you know"!

All my personal experience here - those who claim hearing cables are largely peddling their products or some free review samples or are highly imaginative people that cannot be relied upon as objective reviewers.

(I did spend quite a bit time with cables, indeed many poor stock cables can be distinguished, especially with the weaker sources, but beyond decent $15-$20 cables with the reasonably low resistance of the single path of below ca. 0.3-0.4 Ohm - no any evidence, including the most famous/notorious case of copper/silver, unless you or someone will demonstrate it - the solid scientific evidence).


----------



## Johnfg465vd

RikudouGoku said:


> Doesnt matter. Cables doesnt do jack crap to the sound.


In my experience, they do.

Sometimes there isn't any change in sound quality, like when swapping HiFiMan Sundara stock cable to EarAudio Cable or Blon BL-03 cable to Tripowin Zonie...

Sometimes it's small, like swapping CA Honeydew cable  for JCally 16 core or Meze 99 Classic cable for Meze Balanced Cable or Astell&Kern Diana cable to Tiandirenhe 4 in 1 Cable...

Other times it bigger, like swapping Meze 99 Classic cable with Meze Silver Cable or Kinera Norn Cable with Kbear Rhyme...


----------



## saldsald (Jul 28, 2022)

I bought the Shanling M7 and the Hiby RS6 in the last week to compare with my M8 and I conclude that cables have a bigger effect on the sound than DAPs/DACs, but likely only limited to more properly implemented sources. If the sources are too budget friendly the sonic difference may likely be caused by poor implementation as you shoule expect linear FR from a player. Sometimes the sonic difference is even bigger than changing tips.


----------



## goodvibes (Jul 28, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> (Just in case, if someone missed it before, then everyone can form their objective (or subjective) opinion).
> 
> Do you have any documented evidence of the cable effect measured? The measuring rigs are widely available and used now, and there are tons of good data on the effect of tips, amps, etc
> Or is the "effect of cable" something that "can"t be measured" but only can be heard by "discerning audiophiiles"?!
> ...


BY FORUM RULE. That discussion is for the Sound Science forum and not for here since it takes these threads way off track. This thread is about the differences in cables and your posts are simply counterproductive to that. Not saying you need to agree but if you'd like that discussion, there's a place for it.


----------



## joe

Hey guys - Like @goodvibes said, it sounds like its getting more into a *Sound Science topic* here, so please feel free to continue the conversation in that forum.


----------



## iron2k (Jul 28, 2022)

Hi
What cable would be a good option if I want warmth with bass??
Thanks


----------



## Carpet

iron2k said:


> Hi
> What would be a good option if I want warmth with bass??
> Thanks


TENNMAK foam tips!


----------



## iron2k

Also,
Has anyone tried any of the following cables ???

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002832728321.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002935302880.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003956413421.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003824894838.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004039041234.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003635644733.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004390966107.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003477335861.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003753050420.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003286992781.html


----------



## Redvic

Hi can someone recommend me a decent lightweight cable? Around $80 is i am willing to spend


----------



## Carpet

Redvic said:


> Hi can someone recommend me a decent lightweight cable? Around $80 is i am willing to spend


Anything from XINHS or ivipQ. Tripowin or NiceHCK are nice too but more expensive unless you get a good deal in a sale . Hard to pin it down any more without knowing how many cores you prefer or whether you want copper, SPC, silver or something else.

https://xinhs.aliexpress.com/store/910746107
I V Music Shop Store
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004383629709.html (get the coupon!)


----------



## RingingEars

I bought this Tripowin Zonie a few days ago. I like it so much I bought a silver/grey and a blue as well. I think I'll snag a moss and a Zoe next...


----------



## JdeFalconr

After buying my Blessing 2 Dusk I had enough Shenzhenaudio reward points and was sufficiently dissatisfied with the stock cable that I wanted a softer, more flexible, and in a perfect world a higher quality-feeling replacement. I ended up with the Moondrop Coaxial OCC cable. My initial impression is decidedly lukewarm. But hey, I own a "professional" cable now! Make sure you read that in a Pinocchio voice.

The feel of this cable is moderately soft, slightly rubber-y, very slightly tacky plastic; not good and not awful. The cable is definitely more flexible than the stock one, which is great. The ear hooks are also more flexible, though; not exactly my preference but also not a big deal to me (the frogurt comes with sprinkles, the sprinkles are also cursed). One wholly positive thing I can say is on the interchangeable connector; I won't have to worry about incompatibility with most sources.

I detected no change in the sound of my B2: D with this cable.

In the end the best description I can provide to you all is that if I had it to do over again I'm not sure that I would make the same purchase. The interchangeable tips and increased flexibility are great but overall the cable doesn't feel to me like a $50 upgrade. Rather it feels a bit closer to the $20 of real money that it cost me.


----------



## ExTubeGamer

Let's hope KBear is finally going to dispatch the new KBear Glaze cables. I'm really excited about them.


----------



## BatBoyP

Hi! I'm looking at buying an Advar but it seems treble is possibly a bit hot. So if I upgrade from the stock cable, I'd like to get a copper only balanced one. Is this one from XINHS what I'd be looking for to tame the highs? How does the cable handle?
https://m.nl.aliexpress.com/item/1005002837295131.html


----------



## robmano

I need help. I am looking for some cheap pure silver speaker cables if possible from Aliexpress please? RCA interconnect pure silver cable suggestion is also welcome. Thank you


----------



## saldsald

BatBoyP said:


> Hi! I'm looking at buying an Advar but it seems treble is possibly a bit hot. So if I upgrade from the stock cable, I'd like to get a copper only balanced one. Is this one from XINHS what I'd be looking for to tame the highs? How does the cable handle?
> https://m.nl.aliexpress.com/item/1005002837295131.html


This cable tends to smooth out treble. Resolution is ok and overall balanced.


----------



## saldsald

robmano said:


> I need help. I am looking for some cheap pure silver speaker cables if possible from Aliexpress please? RCA interconnect pure silver cable suggestion is also welcome. Thank you


 @dougms3 should be able to help you on this


----------



## BatBoyP

saldsald said:


> This cable tends to smooth out treble. Resolution is ok and overall balanced.


Right, thanks for the info. I just ordered the Advar, a Go Bar and this cable. Cable will arrive after my holidays so I'll have plenty of time to get to know the Advar+Go Bar with stock before I can compare with the XINHS.


----------



## szore

Redvic said:


> Hi can someone recommend me a decent lightweight cable? Around $80 is i am willing to spend


The Penon Moonlight cable is awesome. Silver plated Graphene, sounds as good as my 1K$ cable..

https://penonaudio.com/yanyin-moonlight-iem-cable.html


----------



## dougms3

robmano said:


> I need help. I am looking for some cheap pure silver speaker cables if possible from Aliexpress please? RCA interconnect pure silver cable suggestion is also welcome. Thank you


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aliexpress-cables.963919/page-26#post-17084243

Check out this thread.  The knockoff nordost rcas sound really good for the price.

Most likely its not pure silver, a few of us opened up the cables to see what the conductors look like and it seems to be sterling silver.  They sound really good for the price.

Those knockoff interconnects sound better than the wireworld silver eclipse 8 xlrs I had.


----------



## WilliamBlake (Aug 6, 2022)

BatBoyP said:


> Hi! I'm looking at buying an Advar but it seems treble is possibly a bit hot. So if I upgrade from the stock cable, I'd like to get a copper only balanced one. Is this one from XINHS what I'd be looking for to tame the highs? How does the cable handle?
> https://m.nl.aliexpress.com/item/1005002837295131.html


that hot region most likely will remain the same also swapping cables


----------



## BatBoyP

WilliamBlake said:


> that hot region most likely will remain the same also swapping cables


Yeah, I need to say that I'm pretty skeptical about high end cables myself. But it also makes the difference between a balanced one (this copper one) and the non-balanced stock cable. And it's not very expensive, so might as well give it a try. There's several other ways of taming the hot mid/treble so not all my eggs are in the basket of a new cable.


----------



## saldsald (Aug 6, 2022)

BatBoyP said:


> Yeah, I need to say that I'm pretty skeptical about high end cables myself. But it also makes the difference between a balanced one (this copper one) and the non-balanced stock cable. And it's not very expensive, so might as well give it a try. There's several other ways of taming the hot mid/treble so not all my eggs are in the basket of a new cable.


Some high end cables are probably overpriced but that doesn't make them not better than budget cables. The Advar is a single DD as well as all those the KZ EDX/ZES etc. Some can continue to imagine cables don't make a difference while some others can continue to explore. If you want to really hear the big difference XINHS may not be the good option.


----------



## Altes

Does anyone know a bang for buck cable that sounds like the Mest Indigo stock cable, or the Rose Maria II stock cable?


----------



## Redvic

szore said:


> The Penon Moonlight cable is awesome. Silver plated Graphene, sounds as good as my 1K$ cable..
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/yanyin-moonlight-iem-cable.html


How is the character of silver graphene cable? Is it different than silver plated copper?


----------



## szore

Redvic said:


> How is the character of silver graphene cable? Is it different than silver plated copper?


Yes! It is very smooth, yet vibrant and detailed! Excellent!


----------



## zenki

Anyone familiar with pentaconn ear connector? 
How many types are there?


----------



## ByrnesK

Anyone had experience with the XINHS Modular cables? They any good? I want something I can swap/plug and play into any sources for my UM MEST Mk2, I am also looking at the DUNU Modular Cables. XINHS modular cables are about a 3rd the cost of the Dunu's


----------



## iron2k

ByrnesK said:


> Anyone had experience with the XINHS Modular cables? They any good? I want something I can swap/plug and play into any sources for my UM MEST Mk2, I am also looking at the DUNU Modular Cables. XINHS modular cables are about a 3rd the cost of the Dunu's


Have you consider ddhifi adapters?


----------



## ByrnesK

iron2k said:


> Have you consider ddhifi adapters?


I have not, I was under the impression you cant do 3.5mm to 2.5mm or 4.4mm?


----------



## Barndoor

A 2.5mm/4.4mm balanced cable can be converted to 3.5mm by an adapter to use with an unbalanced source, but not the other way round.


----------



## iron2k

ByrnesK said:


> I have not, I was under the impression you cant do 3.5mm to 2.5mm or 4.4mm?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001045802931.html


----------



## Surf Monkey

Barndoor said:


> A 2.5mm/4.4mm balanced cable can be converted to 3.5mm by an adapter to use with an unbalanced source, but not the other way round.



Yes, exactly. I do this with my Schiit stack. A 4.4mm female to 6.4mm male. Single ended source adapted to a balanced cable. But you can NOT do it the other way around. Balanced source needs a balanced cable.



iron2k said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001045802931.html



I have the one that goes the other way (male 2.5 to female 4.4) and it’s a winner.


----------



## HiFiRobot (Aug 14, 2022)

NiceHCK SuperBlue Taiwan Lab 7N OCC Litz is now on sale from DUDO Audio Store and TimeAudio Store for $55. Down from $140.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004613171335.html?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004124068067.html?


----------



## Carpet

HiFiRobot said:


> NiceHCK SuperBlue Taiwan Lab 7N OCC Litz is now on sale from DUDO Audio Store and TimeAudio Store for $55. Down from $140.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004613171335.html?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004124068067.html?



Interesting. Two NiceHCK PurpleSE Imported 8 Strands FURUKAWA Copper Earphone Replace Cable that I ordered from the NiceHCK Audio Store arrived yesterday. I haven't had time to test them yet but they had a pretty good discount with coupon.

Funnily enough they also have https://id.aliexpress.com/item/1005003692081983.html on sale with a coupon. But not quite as good a price as your 2 links above.


----------



## HiFiRobot (Aug 23, 2022)

Ali 828 sales started yesterday. Like before, many of the best deals do not show up in searches. You need to visit the specific seller to find them.
I think this one is at all time low.

*NiceHCK BluePP Taiwan 6N OCC $32,06 *@ KR Hifi Audio with $3 Spend & Save
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003107253488.html?

With some additional codes (depending on your country) and coins you can get it even cheaper.


----------



## ExTubeGamer

Can anybody recommend the Blue PP cable? It looks like it would be fun to touch. So far I had good experiences with NiceHCK cables.


----------



## Altes

HiFiRobot said:


> Ali 828 sales started yesterday. Like before, many of the best deals do not show up in searches. You need to visit the specific seller to find them.
> I think this one is at all time low.
> 
> *NiceHCK BluePP Taiwan 6N OCC $32,06 *@ KR Hifi Audio with $3 Spend & Save
> ...


thanks for the heads up! Is this one of the well-measured cables?


----------



## HiFiRobot

Altes said:


> thanks for the heads up! Is this one of the well-measured cables?


I havent seen any measurements on the BluePP but on photos it looks like the cable included in Nicehck Lofty.


----------



## saldsald

ExTubeGamer said:


> Can anybody recommend the Blue PP cable? It looks like it would be fun to touch. So far I had good experiences with NiceHCK cables.


I have the Topguy and so this cable. It's a pretty nice cable with not a lot of character in a good way. Generally good bass response and slightly smooth treble.


----------



## HiFiRobot (Aug 28, 2022)

Another Ali Express cable I got quite recently.

*610 Core Single Crystal Copper Silver Plated* from ZhenZhiAo Store. Starting at $31 incl shipping.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004272934004.html

I really like this cable. Mine is a customized 4,4mm - 2x2,5mm at 1,6m to be used for my Hifiman Edition X mainly. I had to message them to get the dual 2,5mm and the requested lenght.
It looks good, material and finish is really nice and the cable seem to be of high quality.
The chin slider is adjustable.
The coating is slightly rubbery and the wire has some memory, probably due to the 2 core braid. If you want a really soft cable this is not the one.
Its a bit thick and on the heavy side and personally I wouldn't use it for IEMs but for larger headphones its great in my opinion.
Soundwise I have no complaints, it sounds the same as Hifiman Original Crystalline cable with my Edition X or perhaps there is some improvement in air, clarity with some reduced harshness. Maybe...maybe not. As I don't have another 4,4mm balanced cable to compare I really cant say.
Anyway its a cable I'd likely purchase again for other headphones if going the Silver Plated Copper route.








Top to bottom

Hifiman Edition X v1 stock cable
Lunashops 8 Core silver Plated OCC https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003133844407.html or https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000584976222.html (cheaper at the moment)
Xinhs 2 Core Silver Plated 5N OCC https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001844092313.html
610 Core Single Crystal Copper Silver Plated https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004272934004.html
Campfire Audio Andromeda 4 core stock cable


----------



## brsdrgn

HiFiRobot said:


> Another Ali Express cable I got quite recently.
> 
> *610 Core Single Crystal Copper Silver Plated* from ZhenZhiAo Store. Starting at $31 incl shipping.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004272934004.html
> ...


Looks gorgeous. The problem with such cables is that they might turn into a yellowish color in time no matter how carefully you use.


----------



## Edric Li

Is this XINHS cable and this CEMA cable identical?


----------



## Carpet

Edric Li said:


> Is this XINHS cable and this CEMA cable identical?


The fittings appear slightly different so not same item relabeled. Both are specified as being 6N OCC. The XINHS is Litz structure, which means each strand is individually insulated. The Rx cable claims a cryo treatment. I'd go for the XINHS, it's cheaper and Litz is more likely to create an improvement than cryo treatment.


----------



## saldsald (Aug 29, 2022)

Haven't bought any budget cables for a while so I bought this Hakugei Big Rice. First impressions are it's really clear sounding, everything is closer to the ears and has pretty good bass response but not a lot of sub-bass response, treble extension is great. The cable is really well made with nice metal parts. The PVC skin is also really thin so the conducting copper wires look really close to the surface and it's thinner than all of my 22- 24awg cables. I lately realised it's just hard to go wrong with a nice and thick(er) (this is 22awg per core) copper cable, even a cheap one can sound quite decent.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003765546551.html


----------



## ChristianM

Please help me decide to buy one of these cable which have very good discount.
Which one will improve overall sound quality (if they improve any)? The purpleSE cable improves TRI-Frequency which I believe improves all low, mids and highs.
And what is so special about Furukawa copper?
I recently sold my T3 Plus and don't have any IEM right now but I'll go for Olina special edition when it will be available or maybe something else.
Thanks
NiceHCK OrangeSir

NiceHCK PurpleSE


----------



## Surf Monkey (Aug 31, 2022)

ChristianM said:


> Please help me decide to buy one of these cable which have very good discount.
> Which one will improve overall sound quality (if they improve any)? The purpleSE cable improves TRI-Frequency which I believe improves all low, mids and highs.
> And what is so special about Furukawa copper?
> I recently sold my T3 Plus and don't have any IEM right now but I'll go for Olina special edition when it will be available or maybe something else.
> ...



Killer deals on both of these. I bought the PurpleSE, which is on the way. I’m considering buying the orange version too. Haven’t gotten it yet though…

EDIT: I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the OrangeSir too. For $19US it’s a good deal.


----------



## brsdrgn

Surf Monkey said:


> Killer deals on both of these. I bought the PurpleSE, which is on the way. I’m considering buying the orange version too. Haven’t gotten it yet though…
> 
> EDIT: I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the OrangeSir too. For $19US it’s a good deal.


How did  you get it for 19$?


----------



## Surf Monkey

brsdrgn said:


> How did  you get it for 19$?



In the US they’re running a $68 coupon on it.


----------



## brsdrgn

Surf Monkey said:


> In the US they’re running a $68 coupon on it.


There's 90$ coupon for Europe but it's still not that low as yours. 48$...


----------



## Surf Monkey

brsdrgn said:


> There's 90$ coupon for Europe but it's still not that low as yours. 48$...



Yeah, $48 isn’t as attractive as a blind buy. We’ll see. If the cable is good, maybe $48 isn’t a bad price.


----------



## Steve Dave

brsdrgn said:


> There's 90$ coupon for Europe but it's still not that low as yours. 48$...


Didn't realise Aliexpress had regional pricing, so much for one global market.
UK price is 99GBP/115EUR for cable and 79.46GPB off coupon so about 20GPB/23EUR before tax.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Steve Dave said:


> Didn't realise Aliexpress had regional pricing, so much for one global market.
> UK price is 99GBP/115EUR for cable and 79.46GPB off coupon so about 20GPB/23EUR before tax.



Right? I only recently discovered that they have regional pricing. It’s kinda lame.


----------



## Carpet

ChristianM said:


> Please help me decide to buy one of these cable which have very good discount.
> Which one will improve overall sound quality (if they improve any)? The purpleSE cable improves TRI-Frequency which I believe improves all low, mids and highs.
> And what is so special about Furukawa copper?
> I recently sold my T3 Plus and don't have any IEM right now but I'll go for Olina special edition when it will be available or maybe something else.
> ...



I have two of the PurpleSE cables. I don't believe in "magic" cables but these certainly sound fine on my AQ4 and Starsea. The only downside is that they aren't very soft and with the rigid earhooks aren't as comfortable as my XINHS 8 cores. Strangely enough I find the NiceHCK 16 core cables with no preformed earhooks, the most comfortable cables I own. The OrangeSir does look tempting.

If you want Olina for the wide stage and pinpoint imaging, then consider a planar. New releases are coming out with much better tuning over the last year or so. Prices have also become much more affordable too, with older models also being discounted to compete against newer releases. In a month there will be feedback on the latest batch of new releases which start at $49! The CCA PLA13 has just released at $65 and has similar tuning to the T3 Plus (although worse build quality).


----------



## Surf Monkey

Carpet said:


> I find the NiceHCK 16 core cables with no preformed earhooks, the most comfortable cables I own. The OrangeSir does look tempting.



I have one of the NiceHCK 16 core high purity copper cables with no ear hooks and I absolutely agree. It drapes well, isn’t at all microphonic and feels really good on my ears. I keep intending to buy one or two more.


----------



## Carpet

Surf Monkey said:


> I have one of the NiceHCK 16 core high purity copper cables with no ear hooks and I absolutely agree. It drapes well, isn’t at all microphonic and feels really good on my ears. I keep intending to buy one or two more.


I bought one of their 24 cores to try in the recent sale, so I'm waiting for that to arrive. They were under $15 on sale, but went pretty quickly.


----------



## saldsald (Aug 31, 2022)

Carpet said:


> I have two of the PurpleSE cables. I don't believe in "magic" cables but these certainly sound fine on my AQ4 and Starsea. The only downside is that they aren't very soft and with the rigid earhooks aren't as comfortable as my XINHS 8 cores. Strangely enough I find the NiceHCK 16 core cables with no preformed earhooks, the most comfortable cables I own. The OrangeSir does look tempting.
> 
> If you want Olina for the wide stage and pinpoint imaging, then consider a planar. New releases are coming out with much better tuning over the last year or so. Prices have also become much more affordable too, with older models also being discounted to compete against newer releases. In a month there will be feedback on the latest batch of new releases which start at $49! The CCA PLA13 has just released at $65 and has similar tuning to the T3 Plus (although worse build quality).


What cables, tips and sources are you using with the Olina? I just can't get this imaging thing working. Have you done any mod? I have tried more than a dozen tips and cables and a few sources but with no luck. Also done the front vent hole mod but undone it after a few days.


----------



## Carpet

saldsald said:


> What cables, tips and sources are you using with the Olina? I just can't get this imaging thing working. Have you done any mod?


I've used the original and a Tripowin Zonie cables (3.5mm SE SPC). KBEAR 07 tips. Off phone, both direct and through BTR3K, from local FLAC files or Tidal streaming. Also off Hiby R2 or A&K SR25. I did the Shortbus mod with an extra filter over the existing on the nozzle. That tamed the upper mid and treble peaks but didn't seem to affect the stage or imaging. The wide stage and precise imaging  have always been outstanding. I find they even give planars a run for their money, as long as the track doesn't get too busy.


----------



## saldsald

Carpet said:


> I've used the original and a Tripowin Zonie cables (3.5mm SE SPC). KBEAR 07 tips. Off phone, both direct and through BTR3K, from local FLAC files or Tidal streaming. Also off Hiby R2 or A&K SR25. I did the Shortbus mod with an extra filter over the existing on the nozzle. That tamed the upper mid and treble peaks but didn't seem to affect the stage or imaging. The wide stage and precise imaging  have always been outstanding. I find they even give planars a run for their money, as long as the track doesn't get too busy.


The Olina always sounds like it needs to be modded to sound decent (balanced) enough IMO. The upper mid and treble does bother like it's not balanced with the bass. The vent mod didn't work for me and I think I should try the nozzle mod then.


----------



## ChristianM

Carpet said:


> I have two of the PurpleSE cables. I don't believe in "magic" cables but these certainly sound fine on my AQ4 and Starsea. The only downside is that they aren't very soft and with the rigid earhooks aren't as comfortable as my XINHS 8 cores. Strangely enough I find the NiceHCK 16 core cables with no preformed earhooks, the most comfortable cables I own. The OrangeSir does look tempting.
> 
> If you want Olina for the wide stage and pinpoint imaging, then consider a planar. New releases are coming out with much better tuning over the last year or so. Prices have also become much more affordable too, with older models also being discounted to compete against newer releases. In a month there will be feedback on the latest batch of new releases which start at $49! The CCA PLA13 has just released at $65 and has similar tuning to the T3 Plus (although worse build quality).


Thanks for reply, yeah PurpleSE looks rigid, it only look beautiful because of purple color. OrangeSir looks little bit soft from customers' images. 
I was talking about Olina Special Edition that gonna release soon with better tuning and filter issues.
I think I'll go for OrangeSir as it is still little bit cheaper and new. Due to very low value of our currency against $$$, every $ have a value for me.
I had KZ gold/silver/copper 8 core cable before and I sold it because earhooks were very thick and very uncomfortable and painful after few minutes, if the earhooks of both PurpleSE and OrangeSir are the same then I'll definitely avoid both of these cables.


----------



## Carpet

ChristianM said:


> Thanks for reply, yeah PurpleSE looks rigid, it only look beautiful because of purple color. OrangeSir looks little bit soft from customers' images.
> I was talking about Olina Special Edition that gonna release soon with better tuning and filter issues.
> I think I'll go for OrangeSir as it is still little bit cheaper and new. Due to very low value of our currency against $$$, every $ have a value for me.
> I had KZ gold/silver/copper 8 core cable before and I sold it because earhooks were very thick and very uncomfortable and painful after few minutes, if the earhooks of both PurpleSE and OrangeSir are the same then I'll definitely avoid both of these cables.


If you want a comfortable cheap cable then the QKZ T1 8 core isn't bad They work out under $7 and free postage. Certainly better than the cheap 4 cores that come with TRN, KZ etc.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003569375035.html


----------



## BCool

Does anyone have a recommendation for decent lightweight cables? The ones I got with my Penon PAC earbuds are great but the weight of them pulls on my ears after a while.


----------



## ExTubeGamer

My BluePP cable from NiceHCK came in the mail today. I would describe the sound as quite bombastic. Deep bass with a huge soundstage. Like being in a cinema. Most copper cables give you an average soundstage.


----------



## ramkvp (Sep 3, 2022)

Been reading up on the reviews of Nicehck cable in this thread after seeing the deal that was posted earlier since I have been looking for a good cable without ear hooks.

If someone can help me with a few questions I have, I would be grateful.

1. Is there a difference between the Nichhck 16 core high purity copper cable and the Nicehck C16-3 cable? Is the quality better? I notice that the adapter on C16-3 seems a bit nicer, but is there anything else that I might have missed? I wonder if there is a justification for the price difference at the current sale price ($14 vs $19).
2. Does anyone know how the Nicehck cables compare to Tripowin Zonie? I own a 3.5mm 2 pin Zonie, but find that the cable's braiding to be sub-par since I notice the same issue as the review mentions here, although it is not bad yet as it is in the photos.
3. How much do they weigh?

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Steve Dave

ramkvp said:


> Been reading up on the reviews of Nicehck cable in this thread after seeing the deal that was posted earlier since I have been looking for a good cable without ear hooks.
> 
> If someone can help me with a few questions I have, I would be grateful.
> 
> ...


Have both the Nichhck 16 core high purity copper cable and the Nicehck C16-3.
Can't comment on the sound quality but as far as build quality, braiding is very similar.
I've only had them a couple of months and they both look as good as new.
I'm equally happy with both.

Just weighed the cables on my cheap digital kitchen scale and the darker cable weighs 22g, the C16-3 29g.
The difference might simply be down to the connectors, the darker one seems to have lighter painted/anodised? aluminium connectors and the C16-3 have some sort of heavier chromed metal.

I'm quite a noob with these type of earphones/cables but I hope this is of some use.


----------



## Carpet

ramkvp said:


> Been reading up on the reviews of Nicehck cable in this thread after seeing the deal that was posted earlier since I have been looking for a good cable without ear hooks.
> 
> If someone can help me with a few questions I have, I would be grateful.
> 
> ...



The C16-3 has Litz structure. So each strand within the core is individually insulated, which affects the cables electrical properties.

The C16-3 has no preformed earhooks is similarly soft to the Zonie. 
It's currently reduced at: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001483466249.html I haven't used the store myself, but it's been around for 3 years and has decent ratings. The cable is usually that price at one of the NiceHCK stores during sales.

I have two Tripowin Zonie cables and have never had any problems. I would never read too much into one bad review. We don't know how well the cable was cared for. As the core count increases, each core is finer, so a little more care is needed in handling it. The payoff is increased comfort. Don't force chin sliders, that's an easy way to wreck cables. Forcing zips on IEM cases can damage cables if it turns out it was the cable it was jammed on. If you want robust go for lower core count cables with thicker cores. Right angled jacks are safer for mobile use, as they give better strain relief than a straight plug. Super Review did a YouTube video on cable wrapping which I found useful.


----------



## ramkvp

Steve Dave said:


> Have both the Nichhck 16 core high purity copper cable and the Nicehck C16-3.
> Can't comment on the sound quality but as far as build quality, braiding is very similar.
> I've only had them a couple of months and they both look as good as new.
> I'm equally happy with both.
> ...


Thank you. Sounds like the cable might be the same but the quality of connectors is a bit more sturdy with the C16-3, which does make sense. Is the braiding tight-knit?



Carpet said:


> The C16-3 has Litz structure. So each strand within the core is individually insulated, which affects the cables electrical properties.
> 
> The C16-3 has no preformed earhooks is similarly soft to the Zonie.
> It's currently reduced at: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001483466249.html I haven't used the store myself, but it's been around for 3 years and has decent ratings. The cable is usually that price at one of the NiceHCK stores during sales.
> ...



Thanks for the reply.
The reason I linked that review is that I see similar issues where the cable connects to the connector. This is most likely because of user error: I do use it with a mobile phone sometimes and have not really taken good care of it (have not wrapped it when putting it back at all times) since I have not used 16 core cables before. The only reason I bought the Zonie was for its low weight (about 22 g). The problem with robust, low count cable is that they tend to be heavier. I have the Thieaudio's modular cable which is quite substantial, but it is heavy (50 g).


----------



## Carpet

ramkvp said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> The reason I linked that review is that I see similar issues where the cable connects to the connector. This is most because of user error: I do use it with a mobile phone sometimes and have not really taken good care of it (have not wrapped it when putting it back at all times) since I have not used 16 core cables before. The only reason I bought the Zonie was for its low weight (about 22 g). The problem with robust, low count cable is that they tend to be heavier. I have the Thieaudio's modular cable which is quite substantial, but it is heavy (50 g).


The braiding is pretty tight on the C16-3 but they still have a little play in them. If it was too tight, you'd lose the softness and flexibility. The weight in the cable actually helps keep them in place as there are no earhooks. The plug and splitter are heavy chrome plated affairs. If weight is important, you might be better with alloy or carbon fiber fittings.


----------



## Barndoor (Sep 6, 2022)

Received the NiceHCK CoaxialSir today. Paid about US$55 in the recent sales. Looks pretty, but not very flexible due to the plastic coating on the cable. It has a second layer for ear guides, but I removed that.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004458712294.html


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

saldsald said:


> Haven't bought any budget cables for a while so I bought this Hakugei Big Rice. First impressions are it's really clear sounding, everything is closer to the ears and has pretty good bass response but not a lot of sub-bass response, treble extension is great. The cable is really well made with nice metal parts. The PVC skin is also really thin so the conducting copper wires look really close to the surface and it's thinner than all of my 22- 24awg cables. I lately realised it's just hard to go wrong with a nice and thick(er) (this is 22awg per core) copper cable, even a cheap one can sound quite decent.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003765546551.html


hmm, my Big Rice was in round box.

Cable so wonderful...


----------



## saldsald

Mr.HiAudio said:


> hmm, my Big Rice was in round box.
> 
> Cable so wonderful...


Yup, it's good, clarity and bass + mid resolution on par or even better than some of my $200-300 cables. Just a bit forward sounding as compared to them and not a lot of space between notes as a result. But seriously I really like the low distortion and zero coloration and it's really good for studio pop/rock music. 

I bought the Healer after hearing the Big Rice as I was told it's 3 times better (and also 3+ times more expensive, lol) and hopefully I can get it this week.


----------



## r31ya

saldsald said:


> Haven't bought any budget cables for a while so I bought this Hakugei Big Rice. First impressions are it's really clear sounding, everything is closer to the ears and has pretty good bass response but not a lot of sub-bass response, treble extension is great. The cable is really well made with nice metal parts. The PVC skin is also really thin so the conducting copper wires look really close to the surface and it's thinner than all of my 22- 24awg cables. I lately realised it's just hard to go wrong with a nice and thick(er) (this is 22awg per core) copper cable, even a cheap one can sound quite decent.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003765546551.html


I often see discounted Hakugei, still bit pricy for me tough
is it nice?
my go to is still the ol Faaeal Hibiscus


----------



## saldsald (Sep 6, 2022)

r31ya said:


> I often see discounted Hakugei, still bit pricy for me tough
> is it nice?
> my go to is still the ol Faaeal Hibiscus





saldsald said:


> Yup, it's good, clarity and bass + mid resolution on par or even better than some of my $200-300 cables. Just a bit forward sounding as compared to them and not a lot of space between notes as a result. But seriously I really like the low distortion and zero coloration and it's really good for studio pop/rock music.
> 
> I bought the Healer after hearing the Big Rice as I was told it's 3 times better (and also 3+ times more expensive, lol) and hopefully I can get it this week.


Impressions above.

Serisouly the Hibiscus I have two of them and ...hmmmmm, the treble sounds a little harsh to me sometimes, depending on the IEM. I think I should AB the Big Rice and the Hibiscus. I think apart from being more detailed and textured, you probably won't hear too much of an upgrade from the Hibiscus but the Big Rice is definitely better here.


----------



## saldsald

saldsald said:


> Impressions above.
> 
> Serisouly the Hibiscus I have two of them and ...hmmmmm, the treble sounds a little harsh to me sometimes, depending on the IEM. I think I should AB the Big Rice and the Hibiscus. I think apart from being more detailed and textured, you probably won't hear too much of an upgrade from the Hibiscus but the Big Rice is definitely better here.


I would like to add a little comparison between the Hibiscus and the Big Rice. As I said the Big Rice is definitely better here. Better resolution and clarity and much better texture. The Hibiscus is more relaxed with a bigger stage but everything is a little blurry compare to the Rice. The Rice is more energetic and has a more focused sound with very low distortion and dispersion. And due to such properties it's also more 3D sounding (but not exactly holographic, just 2.5D) while the Hibiscus is more 2D. The down side of it is average separation between notes due to the focused sound. So overall the Hibiscus is a little relaxed sounding without much character while the Big Rice is about clarity and texture.


----------



## Barndoor (Sep 7, 2022)

Another pretty new cable has arrived today!




Came with a luxurious pouch




AU $48.25 39%OFF | Hi Class 8 Core 6N OCC Cable HIFI Earphone Cable DIY Headphone Cable For MMCX Or 2Pin 0.78 cable
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOmoMBI


----------



## saldsald (Sep 8, 2022)

Received my Hakugei Healer and I am not sure I like it OOTB.

It is for sure the most crazily tightly braided cable I have and I have ever seen. 8 cores 22 awg so it's not a light weight cable but not stiff either.














The cable is very well made but there're no L/R markings on the 2 pin connectors. The box on the other hand is like pretty ugly. Not gonna bother me thou as I won't use it anyway. Also, like Sen-fer they applied old people's  fragrance to the box so it has a rather odd smell.

The cable sounds good, pretty smooth but detailed however I just expected larger stage from it. Hope it will open up with burn-in.

Edit: it doesn't sound 3 times better than the Big Rice ATM, actually maybe the multiplier is less than one.


----------



## Edric Li (Sep 8, 2022)

So I bought every pure copper cable from XINHS, because I don't know how to choose...





The bottom right is kindly gifted by the shop. It appears to be this model: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256801687782696.html
I've only gone through every cable 2-3 times. Haven't decided which one is my favorite yet. Here are some initial thoughts using my Final B3 and Hugo 2.

1. Build quality is indeed insane for the price.
2. I'm glad the gifted pure silver cable (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256801687782696.html) is my least favorite. Compared to the rest, the midrange is noticeably brighter, even though it does not lack bass. Notes lack weight. Not my style.
3. All cables sound better than my current Final C112 cable (which is superior to B3's stock cable). Compared to them, C112 lacks bass, and its treble sounds glaring, typical for thin-gauge cable. All of them sound different.
4. The second in the bottom row (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256802650980379.html) has the best midrange of the bunch. Extremely smooth and warm. It appears to be the best selling pure copper cable from the AE shop, and deservingly so. It doesn't have the best top and bottom end extension, which likely contributed to the perception of midrange smoothness.
5. The only ones I dislike are the second and the third in the top row (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256803106115219.html, https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256801551947168.html). The second sound noticeably brighter than the rest. The third lacks bass compared to the rest, and has treble glare issue like my C112.
6. The top left (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256802141543601.html) is the most expensive of the bunch. I haven't decided if it is my favorite yet, but it is by far the least flexible and heaviest cable. I feel positive about the overall warmth of this cable.
7. The most portable cable are the top right (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256802791450588.html) and the second in the bottom row (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256802650980379.html). They are the most flexible, easiest to wrap into small circle.
8. The third in the bottom row (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256802131451835.html) has some practical issue. This cable is thick but soft and flexible, don't get me wrong, but the surface of this cable is extremely grippy. Really all three bright-bronze-color cables have this grippy surface, but the fact that this particular cable has the flattest grippy surface (due to each core's thickness) makes it difficult to be taken in and out of pocket. I suspect once it collects more dust it'll be better.


----------



## kulidone

hey guys, kinda new to cables... any recommendations what should I get? 
I got the classic tripowin C8 which is already old and green and XINHS silver one, but not really a fan how it changes the sound. Looking for something which doesn't end up coloring my tuning.
Also what you guys looking for in cables? and what's a reasonable price for a cable?


----------



## saldsald

kulidone said:


> hey guys, kinda new to cables... any recommendations what should I get?
> I got the classic tripowin C8 which is already old and green and XINHS silver one, but not really a fan how it changes the sound. Looking for something which doesn't end up coloring my tuning.
> Also what you guys looking for in cables? and what's a reasonable price for a cable?


I recommend these two:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000409266368.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.15cb22b7fAK0OZ&algo_pvid=5e5fd165-9b8d-4bb0-9f2a-e57433028895&algo_exp_id=5e5fd165-9b8d-4bb0-9f2a-e57433028895-23&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"10000001688014110"}&pdp_npi=2@dis!HKD!336.25!218.59!!!10.52!!@2101e9d016631248868767170e7d95!10000001688014110!sea&curPageLogUid=GzgIokrpFXwT (oops, it's almost out of stock)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003755893303.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.64d81823lfvszY&algo_pvid=3c5b2e82-85a6-4319-a0ae-b89b38de3bb7&algo_exp_id=3c5b2e82-85a6-4319-a0ae-b89b38de3bb7-26&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000027057146421"}&pdp_npi=2@dis!HKD!437.26!266.71!!!!!@2101d4a716631248607547952e9629!12000027057146421!sea&curPageLogUid=6h8kojuO5kI6

If you want less coloration you should look for cables made of a pure material without any plating.
I personally look for resolution, separation, staging and smoothness, etc. IMHO, many cables suffer from low end congestions and the difference can be night and day when compared to a good cable. Some cheap cables can sound almost as great as cables that cost 10 times more so it's not always about the price anyway.


----------



## kulidone (Sep 13, 2022)

saldsald said:


> I recommend these two:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000409266368.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.15cb22b7fAK0OZ&algo_pvid=5e5fd165-9b8d-4bb0-9f2a-e57433028895&algo_exp_id=5e5fd165-9b8d-4bb0-9f2a-e57433028895-23&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"10000001688014110"}&pdp_npi=2@dis!HKD!336.25!218.59!!!10.52!!@2101e9d016631248868767170e7d95!10000001688014110!sea&curPageLogUid=GzgIokrpFXwT (oops, it's almost out of stock)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003755893303.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.64d81823lfvszY&algo_pvid=3c5b2e82-85a6-4319-a0ae-b89b38de3bb7&algo_exp_id=3c5b2e82-85a6-4319-a0ae-b89b38de3bb7-26&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000027057146421"}&pdp_npi=2@dis!HKD!437.26!266.71!!!!!@2101d4a716631248607547952e9629!12000027057146421!sea&curPageLogUid=6h8kojuO5kI6
> 
> ...


Interesting... is there somewhere a "guide" how plating affects the coloration?
I am quite confused what specs I should look out for when choosing a cable. I do have a general idea the difference between copper and silver cable, but anything pass that I have no clue.
Things like if going for copper/silver cable is the way to go to have "balanced" sound etc.
How number of cores affects the comfort/flexibility or anything else.
If the purity matters etc.

In short, I am kinda interested in all those nerdy technical stuff


----------



## saldsald (Sep 14, 2022)

kulidone said:


> Interesting... is there somewhere a "guide" how plating affects the coloration?
> I am quite confused what specs I should look out for when choosing a cable. I do have a general idea the difference between copper and silver cable, but anything pass that I have no clue.
> Things like if going for copper/silver cable is the way to go to have "balanced" sound etc.
> How number of cores affects the comfort/flexibility or anything else.
> ...


I don't think there is any guide but from my experience pure copper/silver cables do sound less colored than plated cables.
Copper is "better" than silver for me mainly because copper is cheaper to mine and make and they are much more likely to be real copper. I always doubt if those silver cables are really pure silver on the other hand and they usually have a lower purity anyway (copper 5n, 6n, 7n vs Silver 4n).

Plating and too many cores may contribute to too much smearing/distortion/coloration of the sound IMO. I think 4 cores and 8 cores are better as I have some 16 and 24 cores cable I can hear a lot of smearing in the sound which is too much for me. However, we might sometimes prefer the distortion and coloration of plated cables so it's can be a matter of taste.

It's better to hear them yourself than being too technical. There are way too many factors and very little you can isolate. If you are able to hear the difference the only way to learn how they affect the sound is get risky and buy them to hear them.


----------



## Carpet

kulidone said:


> hey guys, kinda new to cables... any recommendations what should I get?
> I got the classic tripowin C8 which is already old and green and XINHS silver one, but not really a fan how it changes the sound. Looking for something which doesn't end up coloring my tuning.
> Also what you guys looking for in cables? and what's a reasonable price for a cable?



Reasonable price for a cable is sale price!

Keep an eye on AE for the NiceHCK Official Store and the NiceHCK Audio Store. They often have broken ranges coming up for sale. If you want 3.5mm jack with 0.78mm 2 pin that isn't good news, as they are usually the ones that have sold out. Balanced cables and other connectors (particularly NX7) are usually what's left to pick from. XINHS and ivipQ usually have a couple on sale too, usually with a full range of options as they manufacture cables, and can customize them if requested.



kulidone said:


> Interesting... is there somewhere a "guide" how plating affects the coloration?
> I am quite confused what specs I should look out for when choosing a cable. I do have a general idea the difference between copper and silver cable, but anything pass that I have no clue.
> Things like if going for copper/silver cable is the way to go to have "balanced" sound etc.



As far as I am aware. Copper cables favor lower frequencies. Silver cables favor higher frequencies. Silver plated copper is somewhere in the middle, so a decent default choice. If you like how an IEM sounds, you can just use the same cable material as the stock cable. Gold, other alloys and graphene, I have no idea. Single crystal copper has a different crystalline structure within the metal which may effect the signal. OCC copper is a casting method used to produce single crystalline copper. Litz cables use separate insulation of each strand within each core, that does have an effect on the transmission of signal by making more of the signal travel close to the surface of the conductor. Very thin cables don't seem to sound as good as more substantial cables, probably skewed by most cheaply made cables included with IEMs being thin. 

Whether expensive cables made from high purity or exotic materials and claiming superior sound, are worth the money, is hotly debated. If you want to follow this, I recommend stocking up on popcorn. Certainly some cables do sound worse than others and cable rolling can make some difference to sound. But I find IEMs make the most difference followed by tips. Tips are way cheaper than esoteric cables. If you want a better sounding IEM, don't put a cable that costs three times as much on it. Buy a better IEM instead.


----------



## hahachah27

ohhh yeah difficult to drop $1000 on cables but my Leonidas II was so good I had to buy it


----------



## kulidone (Sep 14, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Reasonable price for a cable is sale price!
> 
> Keep an eye on AE for the NiceHCK Official Store and the NiceHCK Audio Store. They often have broken ranges coming up for sale. If you want 3.5mm jack with 0.78mm 2 pin that isn't good news, as they are usually the ones that have sold out. Balanced cables and other connectors (particularly NX7) are usually what's left to pick from. XINHS and ivipQ usually have a couple on sale too, usually with a full range of options as they manufacture cables, and can customize them if requested.
> 
> ...


What's actually point of plating? Is there a theoretical benefit?
Does the silver plated copper sound the same as mixed copper/silver wire cable?

Not planning to get the best... that's never ending journey. More like getting a good price performance ratio since cables can be really expensive.
Hah, I wish buying tips was cheaper. Most of tips I bought are not being used and sometimes have to buy 2 sizes since the actual fit varies, doesn't fit the nozzle or sometimes have to pay shipping as well (buying outside AE).
Imo tips are more expensive in the end than cables if we are not talking about the premium ones costing 100-200$+. If I get 3-4 good cables I should be fine.

Not trying to change the sound with the cable. Thanks for the warning. I know that if I want to achieve good sound the IEM and tips is where should I focus and things like cables, dac etc. are minimal.

Lets make it simple. If you could have only 3-4 type of cables. What would you buy? Pure copper cable is probably sure thing what would be the others?


----------



## Surf Monkey

kulidone said:


> What's actually point of plating? Is there a theoretical benefit?
> Does the silver plated copper sound the same as mixed copper/silver wire cable?
> 
> Not planning to get the best... that's never ending journey. More like getting a good price performance ratio since cables can be really expensive.
> ...



The strands are plated in order to stop copper corrosion. It isn’t really for sound.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 14, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> The strands are plated in order to stop copper corrosion. It isn’t really for sound.


Exactly!
In fact, it is much harder to provide copper protection with some polymer coating, especially with PVC isolation being most common and enhancing corrosion.
So many "pure copper" cables are in fact silver-plated and then placed in a copper-coloured insulation.

So hearing the difference of plating requires some good imagination 

Imagination is free, so buying any decent good-fitting cable can work wonders.

Spending $1000 may help imagination though


----------



## kulidone

I see, so do the cables degrade due to corrosion over time? If the sound quality gets worse.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Sep 14, 2022)

kulidone said:


> I see, so do the cables degrade due to corrosion over time? If the sound quality gets worse.



Basically, exposure to oxygen causes copper to rust. That’s why you often see “oxygen free copper” listed as a quality of the cable. Copper bonds with oxygen fairly readily so its longevity can be increased by plating it with something more resistant to corrosion like silver or ceramic. When copper rusts it impacts its ability to conduct, but it also looks unattractive. When dealing with the very small strands found in an audio cable rust can cause the individual strand to short and become unreliable.

Those are probably the two main reasons (anti-corrosion and aesthetics) why copper wire is plated or sometimes made into an alloy with another metal like tin. Some will argue that plating impacts the resulting sound. Maybe it does, maybe it doesn’t. “Cable rolling” is far from an exact science. You have to let your ears be your guide. If _you_ hear a difference, that’s what actually matters.


----------



## kulidone

Surf Monkey said:


> Basically, exposure to oxygen causes copper to rust. That’s why you often see “oxygen free copper” listed as a quality of the cable. Copper bonds with oxygen fairly readily so its longevity can be increased by plating it with something more resistant to corrosion like silver or ceramic. When copper rusts it impacts its ability to conduct, but it also looks unattractive. When dealing with the very small strands found in an audio cable rust can cause the individual strand to short and become unreliable.
> 
> Those are probably the two main reasons (anti-corrosion and aesthetics) why copper wire is plated or sometimes made into an alloy with another metal like tin. Some will argue that plating impacts the resulting sound. Maybe it does, maybe it doesn’t. “Cable rolling” is far from an exact science. You have to let your ears be your guide. If _you_ hear a difference, that’s what actually matters.


Thanks for the thorough explanation with some "science". Info like these is what I am interested in.
Alright it looks like I should get a full copper, SPC cable and mixed copper/silver wire cable. Anything else? Not really interested in those fancy stuff like gold/graphene etc. Just the "standard".


----------



## Surf Monkey

kulidone said:


> Thanks for the thorough explanation with some "science". Info like these is what I am interested in.
> Alright it looks like I should get a full copper, SPC cable and mixed copper/silver wire cable. Anything else? Not really interested in those fancy stuff like gold/graphene etc. Just the "standard".



I typically use silver plated SPC. That’s probably the most common configuration.


----------



## Carpet

kulidone said:


> Thanks for the thorough explanation with some "science". Info like these is what I am interested in.
> Alright it looks like I should get a full copper, SPC cable and mixed copper/silver wire cable. Anything else? Not really interested in those fancy stuff like gold/graphene etc. Just the "standard".



You don't need to keep all options on hand (just in case).



Surf Monkey said:


> I typically use silver plated SPC. That’s probably the most common configuration.


Same here, that works for most things. If it's too bright I might go for a copper cable and or foam tips/narrow bores. If it's too dark, I'll buy my first pure silver cable.

Nah that'll probably never happen, I enjoy the power of the dark side! 

I've never seen anyone tapping their toes to the treble, just sayin'.


----------



## BCool

NiceHck have 3 of their higher end cables on sale:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002121911552.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001726807407.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003401298534.html


----------



## tamio

Hi guys, I'm looking for a new iem cable (0.78 2-pin) with interchangeable plug. Can you recommend some brands or shops?
Currently I am looking at https://trn-audio.com/trn-t3-pro.html


----------



## Superpong

Hi

Anyone has this cable. How is it? 

US $74.34  37%OFF | XINHS 8-Cores  Graphene Upgrade Wire  LITZ Structure Single Crystal Copper Plated Silver + Graphene Earphone Upgrade Cable
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNT7SBE


----------



## duo8

Can someone recommend me some 2 pin 0.78mm cables? Something soft and flexible, comfort is the only concern I have for cables.
Preferably with a wire diameter after the split of 1.5mm, and uses TPE for the jacket. It's just years ago I bought a (very cheap) cable with those specs, and it happened to be the most ergonomic cable I've ever had, so i wanted something similar but 2 pin.


----------



## PhonoPhi

duo8 said:


> Can someone recommend me some 2 pin 0.78mm cables? Something soft and flexible, comfort is the only concern I have for cables.
> Preferably with a wire diameter after the split of 1.5mm, and uses TPE for the jacket. It's just years ago I bought a (very cheap) cable with those specs, and it happened to be the most ergonomic cable I've ever had, so i wanted something similar but 2 pin.


TPE is rare, many do not like its rubbery feeling. PVC is the main material, sadly.
I know XINHS have TPE (only black), I like this cable, you can contact them in AE to make any length and termination.


----------



## duo8

PhonoPhi said:


> TPE is rare, many do not like its rubbery feeling. PVC is the main material, sadly.
> I know XINHS have TPE (only black), I like this cable, you can contact them in AE to make any length and termination.


Hmm maybe the old cable isn't TPE after all, it's not sticky/rubbery.
Still pretty flexible after a couple years though.


----------



## Carpet

duo8 said:


> Can someone recommend me some 2 pin 0.78mm cables? Something soft and flexible, comfort is the only concern I have for cables.
> Preferably with a wire diameter after the split of 1.5mm, and uses TPE for the jacket. It's just years ago I bought a (very cheap) cable with those specs, and it happened to be the most ergonomic cable I've ever had, so i wanted something similar but 2 pin.


How many cores do you prefer?
Do you like cables with or without preformed earhooks?
Straight jack or "L" plug?
3.5mm SE, 2.5mm or 4.4mm balanced jack?

Easiest cheap solution is to either get ivipQ or XINHS. There is normally something on special at their AE stores (XINHS have 2 stores) just search "ivipQ cable" or "XINHS cable" and they should have entries from the relevant store. Either of those will come packaged in a nice case too.

Alternatively look for NiceHCK cables on sale. 0.78mm 2 pin in 3.5mm SE are the hardest to find, as they are always the first thing sold out from incomplete ranges. Their 16 and 24 core cables are soft, have no earhooks and are super comfortable.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Any suggestions for a replacement cable for Hook-X?

I want to try a XINHS Cable and these are the options available to me.

https://conceptkart.com/products/xinhs-4-core-upgrade-cable-for-iem
https://conceptkart.com/products/xinhs-8-core-upgrade-cable-for-iem#
https://conceptkart.com/products/xinhs-4-core-graphene-alloy-silver-plated-upgrade-cable#


----------



## kulidone

Johnfg465vd said:


> Any suggestions for a replacement cable for Hook-X?
> 
> I want to try a XINHS Cable and these are the options available to me.
> 
> ...


i would get the 8 core


----------



## zeroshiki

kulidone said:


> i would get the 8 core


I second that. Had that cable before and it was really good


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Great, Ordered the 8 Core one. I was going to go for Hakugei Copper cable but the above mentioned cables were available locally and I've heard good things about XINHS Cables so wanted to give them a try. It should arrive in a week, sadly I have to leave for a trip so won't be able to try the cable until 2 weeks later 😔.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Echalon

The NiceHCK Blackcat “oil soaked copper” cable currently has a 75% off voucher. Has anyone tried it?

https://a.aliexpress.com/_Eur0OY3


----------



## Carpet

Echalon said:


> The NiceHCK Blackcat “oil soaked copper” cable currently has a 75% off voucher. Has anyone tried it?
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_Eur0OY3


I've ordered one, but from here instead https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004780245743.html, also have one of these on the way https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004611858074.html not to mention a bunch of assorted 24 core NiceHCK cables that were on special.

I think I may have a cable problem, in addition to IEM Acquisition Syndrome!


----------



## Ace Bee (Sep 28, 2022)

Johnfg465vd said:


> Great, Ordered the 8 Core one. I was going to go for Hakugei Copper cable but the above mentioned cables were available locally and I've heard good things about XINHS Cables so wanted to give them a try. It should arrive in a week, sadly I have to leave for a trip so won't be able to try the cable until 2 weeks later 😔.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.


For that price, I went with EarAudio cables, although that was about ₹1500 costlier. Are you from Delhi or Delhi NCR by the way? Can meet with you and check in that case.


----------



## Echalon

Carpet said:


> I've ordered one, but from here instead https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004780245743.html, also have one of these on the way https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004611858074.html not to mention a bunch of assorted 24 core NiceHCK cables that were on special.
> 
> I think I may have a cable problem, in addition to IEM Acquisition Syndrome!


Ooh, nice find with the OrangeSir cable. I may share both those problems!


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Ace Bee said:


> For that price, I went with EarAudio cables, although that was about ₹1500 costlier. Are you from Delhi or Delhi NCR by the way? Can meet with you and check in that case.


No, I'm from Warangal, close to Hyderabad.

I didn't know EarAudio sold IEM Cables, I've got their Balanced Cable for Edition XS and it works pretty well.

Just checked their Website and it say there are no products in this collection.


----------



## Ace Bee

Johnfg465vd said:


> No, I'm from Warangal, close to Hyderabad.
> 
> I didn't know EarAudio sold IEM Cables, I've got their Balanced Cable for Edition XS and it works pretty well.
> 
> Just checked their Website and it say there are no products in this collection.


Just message them on Facebook or Instagram. Niranjan Nande is always happy to help.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Ace Bee said:


> Just message them on Facebook or Instagram. Niranjan Nande is always happy to help.


Thanks, I will keep that in mind although my next cable purchase will probably be Ares S. I see that you have this cable in your inventory, can you DM me your experience with the cable?

I remember seeing a thread for Effect Audio cables here on Head-Fi, I'll go thru that thread too.


----------



## Ace Bee

Johnfg465vd said:


> Thanks, I will keep that in mind although my next cable purchase will probably be Ares S. I see that you have this cable in your inventory, can you DM me your experience with the cable?
> 
> I remember seeing a thread for Effect Audio cables here on Head-Fi, I'll go thru that thread too.


My impression is listed there as well. I'll pm you the link.


----------



## superuser1

Does anyone have any thoughts on the Tripowin C8?


----------



## kulidone

superuser1 said:


> ​
> Does anyone have any thoughts on the Tripowin C8?


I have one. The cable is nice, but it oxidize really fast and gets ugly. That's only problem which can be a deal breaker.
Other than that the cable is pretty good for the $.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

kulidone said:


> I have one. The cable is nice, but it oxidize really fast and gets ugly. That's only problem which can be a deal breaker.
> Other than that the cable is pretty good for the $.


I had the same issue with Tripowin Zonie cable.

I recently got a XINHS Cable which looks a bit similar to C8 and it seems like a better alternate.


----------



## kulidone

Johnfg465vd said:


> I had the same issue with Tripowin Zonie cable.
> 
> I recently got a XINHS Cable which looks a bit similar to C8 and it seems like a better alternate.


Yeah XINHS are good, I have silver cable from them and it looks like new even after a year. Sadly for Europeans it got much more expensive than before (+50% in price), but Its worth.


----------



## saldsald

saldsald said:


> Received my Hakugei Healer and I am not sure I like it OOTB.
> 
> It is for sure the most crazily tightly braided cable I have and I have ever seen. 8 cores 22 awg so it's not a light weight cable but not stiff either.
> 
> ...


A quick impression update of the Hakugei Healer: 

1. It's rather heavy and definitely not for you to walk around with; 
2. It's very full sounding and there is no exaggeration of anything; 
3. It requires higher resolutions IEMs/Headphones to sound best - I am really enjoying it with the TRN BAX and Moondrop Variations (both with EST drivers). The BAX is a bit V sounding and low in resolution with other cables but the Healer make the sound so much more balanced and much higher resolutions to my ears. It's a pretty revealing cable maybe it just paris really well with EST drivers as it is not as easy to hear the resolution difference with other hybrids and DD IEMs. 
4. The overall sound is really smooth and easy-listening, like it's really balanced without any spikes/peaks. 

And if you don't have really wide ear canals I recommend trying the Fiio HS18 tips. The clarity boost is really significant.


----------



## corpuschain

Hi folks, this thread is ridiculously long! I've looked through a few pages but can't find what I'm after.
I need a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable that is durable for walking about! I have been going through cheap cables at the rate of one per month, and need something much better. I'm reluctant to just try something, because I don't want to pay lots of money for audio quality but no durability.

I like the look of all these funky twisted cables that I see here, as they look quite chunky and durable, but they all seem to be that split type (IEM type?) Are there 3.5mm to 3.5mm versions of them?


----------



## Johnfg465vd

corpuschain said:


> Hi folks, this thread is ridiculously long! I've looked through a few pages but can't find what I'm after.
> I need a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable that is durable for walking about! I have been going through cheap cables at the rate of one per month, and need something much better. I'm reluctant to just try something, because I don't want to pay lots of money for audio quality but no durability.
> 
> I like the look of all these funky twisted cables that I see here, as they look quite chunky and durable, but they all seem to be that split type (IEM type?) Are there 3.5mm to 3.5mm versions of them?


By 3.5mm to 3.5mm do you mean an Aux Cable? For a Headphone like SHP9500 or to use as an Interconnect between a DAC & Amp?


----------



## Carpet

corpuschain said:


> Hi folks, this thread is ridiculously long! I've looked through a few pages but can't find what I'm after.
> I need a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable that is durable for walking about! I have been going through cheap cables at the rate of one per month, and need something much better. I'm reluctant to just try something, because I don't want to pay lots of money for audio quality but no durability.
> 
> I like the look of all these funky twisted cables that I see here, as they look quite chunky and durable, but they all seem to be that split type (IEM type?) Are there 3.5mm to 3.5mm versions of them?


I ordered a couple of cheap ones off AE in 0.5m and 1.5m, all up they were $3 with free postage. I can afford to replace them monthly at that price. If the sound quality turns out to be crap, I found a more expensive one that Fossi Audio were selling, that was about $10 for a 1m cable.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003692420336.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001804145039.html

The whole exercise was to enable me to be able to hook up several IEMs to a DAP with separate volume controls through this:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003953946299.html

I know there will be some degradation in sound quality, but it will enable me to A-B different sets more easily, and let up to 4 people listen to the same source at once.
I may also need to organize another power supply once it gets here.


----------



## SenorChang8

corpuschain said:


> Hi folks, this thread is ridiculously long! I've looked through a few pages but can't find what I'm after.
> I need a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable that is durable for walking about! I have been going through cheap cables at the rate of one per month, and need something much better. I'm reluctant to just try something, because I don't want to pay lots of money for audio quality but no durability.
> 
> I like the look of all these funky twisted cables that I see here, as they look quite chunky and durable, but they all seem to be that split type (IEM type?) Are there 3.5mm to 3.5mm versions of them?


https://a.aliexpress.com/_Ew2w16j

https://a.aliexpress.com/_Ew2NEZV

I haven’t tried these but they’re relatively cheap. I’m assuming you’re using a stack of some sort on the go?


----------



## Barndoor

SenorChang8 said:


> https://a.aliexpress.com/_Ew2w16j
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_Ew2NEZV
> 
> I haven’t tried these but they’re relatively cheap. I’m assuming you’re using a stack of some sort on the go?


I have the second link in a few different lengths. They are pretty robust, but not the most flexible. If you are stacking, then you'll need to band the devices together else the cable could push them apart.


----------



## corpuschain

Johnfg465vd said:


> By 3.5mm to 3.5mm do you mean an Aux Cable? For a Headphone like SHP9500 or to use as an Interconnect between a DAC & Amp?


I am reluctant to say an aux, since that just means auxilliary and that could be many cables, but I believe people round these parts refer to it as such.
3.5mm male to male.

My headphones have a socket on them instead of an integrated cable, so I it's for my headphones.
There was a solution to just repeatedly buy cheap cables, but I'm already doing that and it's incredibly wasteful, not to mention I am frequently walking along with intermittent sound!


----------



## corpuschain

Barndoor said:


> I have the second link in a few different lengths. They are pretty robust, but not the most flexible. If you are stacking, then you'll need to band the devices together else the cable could push them apart.


Thank you. I'll have a look at these.
Does AliExpress necessarily mean the items are located in China? or is it more international now?


----------



## kulidone

corpuschain said:


> Thank you. I'll have a look at these.
> Does AliExpress necessarily mean the items are located in China? or is it more international now?


Most items should be in China, but some can be in European warehouse.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

corpuschain said:


> I am reluctant to say an aux, since that just means auxilliary and that could be many cables, but I believe people round these parts refer to it as such.
> 3.5mm male to male.
> 
> My headphones have a socket on them instead of an integrated cable, so I it's for my headphones.
> There was a solution to just repeatedly buy cheap cables, but I'm already doing that and it's incredibly wasteful, not to mention I am frequently walking along with intermittent sound!


Have you looked at HartAudio Cables?


----------



## Piratarzt

Can anyone recommend an MMCX cable with short MMCX connector housings? I don't like the long ones on many cheap cables, including tripowin, as they jut out from my ears.


----------



## Carpet

Piratarzt said:


> Can anyone recommend an MMCX cable with short MMCX connector housings? I don't like the long ones on many cheap cables, including tripowin, as they jut out from my ears.


The ones on the Timeless are angled and shouldn't stick out as far. Audiosense cables also have that type of connector https://www.aliexpress.com/store/3115056


----------



## Piratarzt (Oct 11, 2022)

Carpet said:


> The ones on the Timeless are angled and shouldn't stick out as far. Audiosense cables also have that type of connector https://www.aliexpress.com/store/3115056


Thanks for suggestion. Do you know of any with straight and short housings?

One a related note, would I be able to use a balanced cable in an unbalanced jack? Asking because hartaudio has nice looking mmcx cables that are balanced.


----------



## Carpet

Piratarzt said:


> Thanks for suggestion. Do you know of any with straight and short housings?
> 
> One a related note, would I be able to use a balanced cable in an unbalanced jack? Asking because hartaudio has nice looking mmcx cables that are balanced.


You can get an adapter to use a balanced cable in an unbalanced 3.5mm SE jack (but not the other way round). TRI do some nice ones that are also right angled adapters. Handy if you want to use a balanced cable with straight plugs in a phone.


----------



## Barndoor (Oct 11, 2022)

Echalon said:


> The NiceHCK Blackcat “oil soaked copper” cable currently has a 75% off voucher. Has anyone tried it?
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_Eur0OY3


Mine arrived yesterday.
Initial impressions are positive.
The connectors feel nice and chunky with a good weight.
The cable coating is shiny and smooth, making it nice to handle and comfortable to wear.
Whilst not the most flexible, it isn't bad and doesn't seem to suffer from shape memory like some of the NiceHCK cables I've bought recently do.
I'm not going to spend hours a/b-ing between other cables to comment on sound, but gut feel is that it adds a slight touch of warmth with good detail when paired with my S12.


----------



## Carpet

Echalon said:


> The NiceHCK Blackcat “oil soaked copper” cable currently has a 75% off voucher. Has anyone tried it?
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_Eur0OY3





Barndoor said:


> Mine arrived yesterday.
> Initial impressions are positive.
> The connectors feel nice and chunky with a good weight.
> The cable coating is shiny and smooth, making it nice to handle and comfortable to wear.
> ...


Funnily enough I found one in the mail yesterday too. I tried it on the TRI Meteor to check it wasn't faulty. Seemed to be a sound improvement over the stock cable, more open. Probably just confirmation bias while I sniffed the snake oil.  Finish on the cable and the fittings are really impressive. The mixed stainless and gold looks really nice and the fittings are chunky. Tempted to get another at that price.


----------



## Barndoor

Carpet said:


> Tempted to get another at that price.


I already have ordered another!


----------



## kulidone

Is it a really good deal with the coupon? Or their original price is just "marketing trick".
Seems like they have huge sales quite often.


----------



## Carpet

My NiceHCK OrangeSir arrived today, I put it on the Salnotes zero since it was handy and only had the stock cable on it. Sounds very nice, even if it is a bit of overkill on a $20 IEM.

Also got a NiceHCK  C24-5 in for my Force 1 since the cable for that looks a bit weird. I've amassed quite a collection of their 24 core cables while they were on special. They handle nicely and are quite attractive. Best of all, no earhooks, so they are really comfortable.

In spite of having previously sworn, I was never going to become a cable whore!


----------



## Carpet

kulidone said:


> Is it a really good deal with the coupon? Or their original price is just "marketing trick".
> Seems like they have huge sales quite often.


I haven't had a bad cable yet from niceHCK, ivipQ or XINHS. They are all well built and reliable. Use an app that graphs price over time if you want to see what the price variation has been regularly and during sales.

PurpleSE, OrangeSir and Blackcat from NiceHCK have all been much more premium than I would have normally expected for the discounted price. I suspect that releasing a limited number at a cheaper price helps them by showing more sales and reviews for new products.


----------



## zenki

Nobody tried gu cable?


----------



## Carpet

zenki said:


> Nobody tried gu cable?


I've heard of jelly cables, but goo cables??? Sounds messy!


----------



## Johnfg465vd

zenki said:


> Nobody tried gu cable?


Do you mean GUcraftsman Cables?

I saw them on Hifigo, skipped them in favour of HAKUGEI & XINHS as they looked just as good for lesser price.


----------



## Echalon (Oct 14, 2022)

Barndoor said:


> Mine arrived yesterday.
> Initial impressions are positive.
> The connectors feel nice and chunky with a good weight.
> The cable coating is shiny and smooth, making it nice to handle and comfortable to wear.
> ...


Thank you. I bought the NiceHck BlackCat shortly after posting, and found it warm (but less so than the NiceHck pure copper litz), and with a small mid bump and treble drop. It is good to get the most out of very V-tuned IEMs (like my Blon BL03), but sounded wrong on sets with more natural tuning.


----------



## Carpet

I've ordered another BlackCat from AngelEars AE store. They appear to have the best price ATM.


----------



## zenki

Johnfg465vd said:


> Do you mean GUcraftsman Cables?
> 
> I saw them on Hifigo, skipped them in favour of HAKUGEI & XINHS as they looked just as good for lesser price.


yep gucraftsman. 
So nobody here tried them?


----------



## Hinomotocho (Oct 17, 2022)

I've seen OKCSC cables get a positive mention here but I can't find a lot of info on them. I'm looking for a shorter light weight option for some Sony overheads when watching TV with my BTR7 and I don't want to wait for AliExpress shipping times to my country so this one is priced right and should get here in a few days:

https://www.amazon.com.au/Upgrade-Replacement-Headphone-Balanced-Professional/dp/B0B5SW7BDH/ref=mp_s_a_1_14?crid=25QPYF95IT70Y&keywords=Okcsc+4.4mm&qid=1665964242&sprefix=okcsc+4.4mm,aps,333&sr=8-14

It says copper plated but assume it is just a wording error? Does anyone have experience with this one or similar one to know if it's a reasonable option for the price (meaning not poor quality materials).

*I just ordered - it's not for critical listening so it should cater for my needs being shorter, lighter, easy to coil, smaller splitter.


----------



## HiFiRobot (Oct 18, 2022)

*NiceHCK CafeFlag 6N Litz Silver Plated OCC and Furukawa OFC Mixed is $40,63* @ Cool Electric Audio Store
The seller has coupons I got addtitional $5 discount, varies per country.
Looks like lowest price ever.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004749648837.html?
Search for item 1005004749648837 or copy the link into your browser if its glitchy.

I have no experience with this cable or seller. The seller is quite new, open since 17th August 2022.
Other sellers are at $109-142 for it at the moment. But as we know the NiceHCK cables can jump a lot in price depending on who is having a sale.


----------



## qua2k

Does anyone know where I can order about 20x of these that fit a 4.4mm plug?


----------



## holsen

qua2k said:


> Does anyone know where I can order about 20x of these that fit a 4.4mm plug?


Write to Xinhs on Ali.  Give him a copy of this picture and ask if he'll see them to you.  Maybe with an inexpensive cable, he'll send you what you need.


----------



## Carpet

qua2k said:


> Does anyone know where I can order about 20x of these that fit a 4.4mm plug?


Just buy some clear plastic tubing with a suitable internal diameter and cut to length. Should be able to get that locally at a hardware store really cheap. I ended up doing that for needle covers to fit some custom 400mm hypodermic needles we had made at work (don't ask).


----------



## Carpet

HiFiRobot said:


> *NiceHCK CafeFlag 6N Litz Silver Plated OCC and Furukawa OFC Mixed is $40,63* @ Cool Electric Audio Store
> The seller has coupons I got addtitional $5 discount, varies per country.
> Looks like lowest price ever.
> 
> ...


New store with 100% rating (less than 10 ratings) and price less than one third of price elsewhere = too good to be true. It's either an amazing bargain ... or more likely, a scam.

ALWAYS check "Top Selling" section of store, to check pattern of product sales. Then check reviews to see if patterns are suspicious. Searching item picture or description for price in other stores is also handy. Ditto shipping options, nothing like finding the cheapest price, then getting gouged by ridiculous shipping prices because you forgot to check before hitting the "buy now" button.


----------



## nekromantik

are there any good cheaper hybrid cables up to $100?


----------



## Carpet

nekromantik said:


> are there any good cheaper hybrid cables up to $100?


By hybrid do you mean mixed cables with different conducters in different cores? eg OCC/SPC


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256...8.pic_2&gatewayAdapt=glo2usa&_randl_shipto=US


----------



## kulidone

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256802164195078.html?pdp_npi=2@dis!USD!US $42.60!US $32.38!!!!!@2101e9d216666489129921707e2489!12000022700423055!sh01&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.productList_2003840616888.pic_2&gatewayAdapt=glo2usa&_randl_shipto=US


Second to that. Get the darker version It's supposed to be better.


----------



## nekromantik

Carpet said:


> By hybrid do you mean mixed cables with different conducters in different cores? eg OCC/SPC


Yup


----------



## Carpet

nekromantik said:


> Yup


NiceHCK  do a number or 16 and 24 core cables without earhooks that are really comfortable. A few of them are mixed. A lot of the 24 core ones have been marked down recently. I'm not sure if that's due to being discontinued but there are only limited connectors and plug types left ATM.

for example 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32973114057.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002002015076.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004435937783.html


----------



## zenki

gu cables are good


----------



## JohnnyOps

Does anyone know how to find cables on AliExpress that fit the Moondrop Kato's, meaning those that have the 2-pins with the protrusion?

I'd be happy to buy a lot of different cables from, say, XINHS or any of the other sellers, but I can't figure out which ones have just the flush 2-pin connectors, and which ones have the little protruding rectangle to fit in the moondrops.  Is there a name for this termination that I can search for?  Any sellers that label these so I can find them easily?  

Thanks!


----------



## HombreCangrejo

JohnnyOps said:


> Does anyone know how to find cables on AliExpress that fit the Moondrop Kato's, meaning those that have the 2-pins with the protrusion?
> 
> I'd be happy to buy a lot of different cables from, say, XINHS or any of the other sellers, but I can't figure out which ones have just the flush 2-pin connectors, and which ones have the little protruding rectangle to fit in the moondrops.  Is there a name for this termination that I can search for?  Any sellers that label these so I can find them easily?
> 
> Thanks!



I think the termination you're referring to is the recessed 2 pin. Look here, at the images in the cable description:

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005002350509830.html


----------



## JohnnyOps

HombreCangrejo said:


> I think the termination you're referring to is the recessed 2 pin. Look here, at the images in the cable description:
> 
> https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005002350509830.html


Thanks.  The issue I have is that I can't figure out which SKU to order... as far as I can tell, they all end with QDC, TFZ, MMCX, or 0.78 2PIN.    I know it's not MMCX or QDC.  Just saying 0.78 2PIN doesn't seem like enough (because they show pictures of both recessed 2 pin and regular 2 pin).  Could it be TFZ?  Or am I missing something stupid?

Thanks!


----------



## HombreCangrejo

JohnnyOps said:


> Thanks.  The issue I have is that I can't figure out which SKU to order... as far as I can tell, they all end with QDC, TFZ, MMCX, or 0.78 2PIN.    I know it's not MMCX or QDC.  Just saying 0.78 2PIN doesn't seem like enough (because they show pictures of both recessed 2 pin and regular 2 pin).  Could it be TFZ?  Or am I missing something stupid?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, you're right, they only show "2pin" but, in these cases, better send a message to the vendor. I think you have to specifiy in the order the 2pin variant you need, in the "Message to the vendor" field. In XINHS they're very responsive, they surely can help you.


----------



## Carpet (Oct 27, 2022)

JohnnyOps said:


> Does anyone know how to find cables on AliExpress that fit the Moondrop Kato's, meaning those that have the 2-pins with the protrusion?
> 
> I'd be happy to buy a lot of different cables from, say, XINHS or any of the other sellers, but I can't figure out which ones have just the flush 2-pin connectors, and which ones have the little protruding rectangle to fit in the moondrops.  Is there a name for this termination that I can search for?  Any sellers that label these so I can find them easily?
> 
> Thanks!


HiceHCK Blackcat has that style. Nice cable for discounted price with coupon. I've picked a second one up.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004780245743.html
Edit: dammit coupon gone


----------



## subwoof3r

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256802164195078.html?pdp_npi=2@dis!USD!US $42.60!US $32.38!!!!!@2101e9d216666489129921707e2489!12000022700423055!sh01&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.productList_2003840616888.pic_2&gatewayAdapt=glo2usa&_randl_shipto=US



Any quick review anyone ?
This cable looks good

Also, is there now an existing cheap cable that is using the exact same material from Audio ISN *S4* ? (still one of my favorite cables, with CEMA Electro acousti Store 1% gold + 99% pure silver + 7n OCC Litz, 4 cores cable).


----------



## kulidone

That cable is one of the best for the price. It was recommended here a lot in the past.


----------



## Dsnuts

subwoof3r said:


> Any quick review anyone ?
> This cable looks good
> 
> Also, is there now an existing cheap cable that is using the exact same material from Audio ISN *S4* ? (still one of my favorite cables, with CEMA Electro acousti Store 1% gold + 99% pure silver + 7n OCC Litz, 4 cores cable).


With 11.11 coming around the corner I say go for a set. Wont find anything like those cables cheaper at any other time of the year. If you want a nice SPC type cable like the ISN S4. I would recommend a set of these. 






https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256...tewayAdapt=glo2usa4itemAdapt&_randl_shipto=US

This is one of my absolute favorite SPC cables for the bux. Also known as white crane for niceHCK. I would actually consider this one a step up from the S4 actually.


----------



## subwoof3r

Dsnuts said:


> With 11.11 coming around the corner I say go for a set. Wont find anything like those cables cheaper at any other time of the year. If you want a nice SPC type cable like the ISN S4. I would recommend a set of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks for that recommendation, how do you compare it with the 8 cores mixed above please ? (I guess they sounds slightly different, which one is your favorite between both ?)


----------



## Dsnuts

Dont have that particular hybrid from Xinhs but I own the Penon Mix which is the same idea behind XinhS version. I do know XinHs is actually using real pure silver but they are using much cheaper copper cores on that one. It should yeild a nice balance of copper properties with a bit added effect of the silver cores which brings out some better detail and transparency from the host IEMs they are attached to. 

Penon Mix is one of my all time fave cables and is using much higher end copper cores with a thicker pure silver cores for their version so they are not the same cable. But then the XinHS version does not cost $150. Worth grabbing a set if you are curious about these hybrid type cables.

Again I have never tried the XinHS version but at the prices they are going to be sold at. Why not. The one I can confidently recommend is that SPC cable. Those are a bang for buck cable for certain.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Any recommendations for pure copper cable that's compatible with IE 300? no silver plating.


----------



## Carpet (Nov 5, 2022)

Johnfg465vd said:


> Any recommendations for pure copper cable that's compatible with IE 300? no silver plating.


NiceHCK Purple SE, NiceHCK C16-3 or NiceHCK BlackCat are all very well priced at the moment. All well made, comfortable and under $20. I'd pick based on how many cores you prefer, whether you like earhooks and preferred appearance. They all sound good but I haven't done A/B comparisons. 

Edit: BlackCat is actually copper/zinc alloy


----------



## Surf Monkey

Carpet said:


> NiceHCK Purple SE, NiceHCK C16-3 or NiceHCK BlackCat are all very well priced at the moment. All well made, comfortable and under $20. I'd pick based on how many cores you prefer, whether you like earhooks and preferred appearance. They all sound good but I haven't done A/B comparisons.
> 
> Edit: BlackCat is actually copper/zinc alloy



I have the Purple SE. It’s a nice cable. A bit gummy, but nice.


----------



## Steve Dave (Nov 7, 2022)

Hello,
Can anyone please suggest a reasonable quality .75mm 2 pin cable with an angled connector like a QDC/NX7 but not recessed?
Looking for something that doesn't tangle too easily and isn't hard or uncomfortable, preferably without integrated earhooks.
A cable similar to the NiceHCK C16-3 would be ideal.

This is the standard cable, just a hard thin twisted pair.


I found these cheap ones but wondering if there might be any better?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000878830863.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002797107070.html

Thanks.


----------



## saldsald (Nov 6, 2022)

My Hakugei Golden Bodhi Pro just arrived.


----------



## Tomm11

Steve Dave said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone please suggest a reasonable quality .75mm 2 pin cable with an angled connector like a QDC/NX7 but not recessed?
> Looking for something that doesn't tangle too easily and isn't hard or uncomfortable, preferably without integrated earhooks.
> A cable similar to the NiceHCK C16-3 would be ideal.
> ...


The TRN cable in one of your links is the only cable I've ever seen that meets your criteria for angled two pin connectors aside from QDC or NX7 cables.  I have that TRN cable but without the mic.  It's just a cheap, ok cable.  OK meaning it works.   
Maybe you can have a custom cable made?


----------



## Carpet

Steve Dave said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone please suggest a reasonable quality .75mm 2 pin cable with an angled connector like a QDC/NX7 but not recessed?
> Looking for something that doesn't tangle too easily and isn't hard or uncomfortable, preferably without integrated earhooks.
> A cable similar to the NiceHCK C16-3 would be ideal.
> ...


Any KZ cable with type-B fits that pattern. Most other 0.75 cables have straight plugs (which fit and work just fine). Some CVJ cables also have that type of connector. You can use 0.78 2 pin in 0.75 socketed IEMs. The postage on TRN cables is usually cheaper from the TRN Global Store. Heaps of stores stock them. If you check in the cable threads I believe there were some issues with their 6 and 8 core cables.


----------



## Ace Bee

nekromantik said:


> are there any good cheaper hybrid cables up to $100?



You can try this. I am using this with MIROAK-S and I like it quite a lot: https://satinaudio.com/en/product/theia-ii?v=c86ee0d9d7ed







Dsnuts said:


> With 11.11 coming around the corner I say go for a set. Wont find anything like those cables cheaper at any other time of the year. If you want a nice SPC type cable like the ISN S4. I would recommend a set of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to pitch in here with my impression. Normally, I expect SPC cable to tighten the lower end and enhance the transparency in Mid and Treble region. However, this WHitecrane cable is the opposite of that. It thickens the note. It adds body to the notes. So much so that when I paired it with my Yanyin Aladdin, I was freaked out of my mind that how can the BA mids of Aladdin sound so much like DD mids? Yes, it has that drastic effect on sound. So in case you want to go for an SPC cable for the usual expected characteristics, I would suggest skip this. However, if you want to go for the particular effect that Whitecrane has on the sound, I haven't found any equal of it till date.


----------



## Echalon (Nov 8, 2022)

Just sharing a recent positive experience with Xinhs, as they are frequently mentioned here:

A few weeks back a postal error caused a package with 3 cables from the Xinhs AliExpress store (value ~£100) to get lost. When I contacted them they were professional and friendly, and sent out replacements which arrived quickly and without issue. Definitely better than many stores on AliExpress.

As for the cables themselves, they are great. There is a reason they are so often recommended! Especially if you want cables that have a bit of character so you can use them to complement a particular IEM.

Disclaimer: I have no affiliation with Xinhs beyond being a customer, and just wanted to report on great customer service. To avoid accusations of shilling, I also love cables from Penon & Venture Electronics!


----------



## Steve Dave

Tomm11 said:


> The TRN cable in one of your links is the only cable I've ever seen that meets your criteria for angled two pin connectors aside from QDC or NX7 cables.  I have that TRN cable but without the mic.  It's just a cheap, ok cable.  OK meaning it works.
> Maybe you can have a custom cable made?





Carpet said:


> Any KZ cable with type-B fits that pattern. Most other 0.75 cables have straight plugs (which fit and work just fine). Some CVJ cables also have that type of connector. You can use 0.78 2 pin in 0.75 socketed IEMs. The postage on TRN cables is usually cheaper from the TRN Global Store. Heaps of stores stock them. If you check in the cable threads I believe there were some issues with their 6 and 8 core cables.


Thanks Tomm and Carpet
I went ahead and ordered the TRN cable, thought I may as well at the price, though it does look quite like the standard CVJ cable I have which I'm not too keen on comfort wise.
Got to decide whether to hit up Xinhs for a quote on a custom or get a type-B, TFZ or NX7 cable and see if there is enough of the pins extending from the cowl to make a secure connection.
At the worst I may just have to circumcise the connector a bit, that way I could get another of the cables that tick all my boxes, the NiceHCK C16-3 (thanks again for the previous recommend Carpet).

Thank you for the advice gentlemen, really appreciate it.


----------



## Carpet

Echalon said:


> Just sharing a recent positive experience with Xinhs, as they are frequently mentioned here:
> 
> A few weeks back a postal error caused a package with 3 cables from the Xinhs AliExpress store (value ~£100) to get lost. When I contacted them they were professional and friendly, and sent out replacements which arrived quickly and without issue. Definitely better than many stores on AliExpress.
> 
> ...


I've been similarly impressed with XINHS cables, the included cases are very good too. ivipQ seems to be the same manufacturer, I've had ivipQ cables arrive in XINHS cases so I suspect, one may well be the OEM manufacturer, for the other. Both offer custom cables upon request and it's worth checking both, as they offer different specials and pricing. NiceHCK are my other favorite.


----------



## saldsald

Carpet said:


> I've been similarly impressed with XINHS cables, the included cases are very good too. ivipQ seems to be the same manufacturer, I've had ivipQ cables arrive in XINHS cases so I suspect, one may well be the OEM manufacturer, for the other. Both offer custom cables upon request and it's worth checking both, as they offer different specials and pricing. NiceHCK are my other favorite.


They are relatives the CS guy told me and share the same factory. 

I recommend also trying out some Hakugei and you should hear the sonic difference.


----------



## Echalon

Carpet said:


> I've been similarly impressed with XINHS cables, the included cases are very good too. ivipQ seems to be the same manufacturer, I've had ivipQ cables arrive in XINHS cases so I suspect, one may well be the OEM manufacturer, for the other. Both offer custom cables upon request and it's worth checking both, as they offer different specials and pricing. NiceHCK are my other favorite.


I heard that Xinhs makes some of NiceHck’s cables. Not 100% sure that’s true, but they seem to have many similar designs.


----------



## saldsald (Nov 10, 2022)

Ok guys here comes another cable - Fifty Stings - White Hwak







Real metal...

So the cable is a 21.6AWG Litz Type 6 4 core Neotech Silver Plated UPOCC, nice and flexible at this thickness.
Top - 21.6AWG 4 core
Middle - 22 AWG 8 core
Bottom - 22 AWG 4 core


----------



## superuser1

TRIPOWIN - PETRICHOR​



Does anyone have any thought on this cable?


----------



## Dtagonkiva

Anyone have impressions with this cable from Xinhs?

https://a.aliexpress.com/_msUjeLa
XINHS 4 Core 6N Single Crystal Copper


----------



## Leonarfd

https://www.etsy.com/shop/CableArchitecture

Needed a custom cable for my HE-R9, the schematics of the connectors is different from other Hiifiman and Beyerdynamic models. Didn't wanna spend to much on the HE-R9.
Ordered a Gotham 4X 26awg Copper Ultra-flexible Cabling with Nickel plated connectors, handmade in USA. It is flexible for all parts except the thinner cable going to each cup, the connectors are tight and feels high quality. Immediately when plugging them in I heard more detail and better control, if this is placebo or not I don't matter. The stock cable was crap after all. Maybe not the nicest looking cable, it has that OFC rubber look so clean but nothing special.


----------



## brad86

I have a few TRN, Kbear and other popular budget Ali MMCX cables, but all have pretty bad microphones.

Anyone have any recommendations for similar priced MMCX cables that have a decent mic ?


----------



## Carpet

brad86 said:


> I have a few TRN, Kbear and other popular budget Ali MMCX cables, but all have pretty bad microphones.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for similar priced MMCX cables that have a decent mic ?


Openheart and Jcally both do them. I found the Jcally one okay, but then I was never on the recieving end. Openheart have a no earhooks option, which can be more comfortable (never tried that on an MMCX cable, although I think I do have one lying around somewhere?).


----------



## dougms3

Just got the hakugei healer in.  

This is an excellent cable.  Comes with a fancy bag and box.  

This is quite an excellent value for this level of quality cable.  Cable is thick with very tight braids.  Probably gonna need a good amount of burn in time with this thick a cable but initial impressions on my TRN ST5, sound is very rich in the mids, bass sounds cleaner and more textured, bigger soundstage.  

I was using the TRN stock cable prior.


----------



## subwoof3r (Nov 18, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256802164195078.html?pdp_npi=2@dis!USD!US $42.60!US $32.38!!!!!@2101e9d216666489129921707e2489!12000022700423055!sh01&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.productList_2003840616888.pic_2&gatewayAdapt=glo2usa&_randl_shipto=US



Ok my cable arrived few days ago and burned it a bit before listening 





So far the cable looks good, very beaufitul and well finished (I asked mine without earguides and chin slider, which the seller did perfectly).
After some listening, I think that due to the thickness of the copper cable side and the thin silver plated, makes this cable sounding a bit too warm for my taste.
Losing some details that I'am used to hear in pure silver cable now (but much more high-end prices).
I think this cable is just OK for its price but don't expect miracles, but it will be a good pairing with very bright earphones that is lacking overall warmness. It will also bring bass with a bit more presence.
Also the soundstage is not extremely wide and imaging is not so good (more in the average side).
Anyway again for the price it's very OK and still recommended 
Thanks for the discover


----------



## Johnfg465vd

subwoof3r said:


> Ok my cable arrived few days ago and burned it a bit before listening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got the 2-pin varient of this cable and it's definitely warm. With the Hook-X it pairs nicely but with A&K Diana not so much.

Mine has a Pentacon termination and soundstage using Balanced output is good but Imaging could have been better.

IMO a good cable for the price with really good looks and feel.

An upgrade to XINHS seems to be HAKUGEI but I've not heard that yet. I did get to try the Effect Audio Cadmus and that one is a few steps up sonically, only con is the price.


----------



## saldsald

Johnfg465vd said:


> I've got the 2-pin varient of this cable and it's definitely warm. With the Hook-X it pairs nicely but with A&K Diana not so much.
> 
> Mine has a Pentacon termination and soundstage using Balanced output is good but Imaging could have been better.
> 
> ...


XINHS cables are good and Hakugei cables are great, Cadmus is also great.


----------



## JohnnyOps

I just got a 8-core silver plated copper cable for my Moondrop Kato’s, and I like that it’s lighter and more flexible than the OEM, but I don’t think it sounds different at all.  And it was ~$12 to the US, and the connectors are great.  I’m not inclined to believe that cables make a sound difference, and that perhaps is why I don’t notice a difference (it’s either there and I choose not to hear it, or it’s not there and I choose not to hear it).  But I sure do like AliExpress.
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mt29dzq


----------



## Carpet

Worth checking NiceHCK Audio Store for cables in the Black Friday sales on AliExpress. OrangeSir is $20. Purple SE is $15, both cheaper than 11/11. C16-3 is $10.80.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 24, 2022)

Carpet said:


> I've been similarly impressed with XINHS cables, the included cases are very good too. ivipQ seems to be the same manufacturer, I've had ivipQ cables arrive in XINHS cases so I suspect, one may well be the OEM manufacturer, for the other. Both offer custom cables upon request and it's worth checking both, as they offer different specials and pricing. NiceHCK are my other favorite.


XINHS’s aliexpress rep is very very customer oriented person.

When I placed XINHS 8core graphene cable for my qdc IEM, before sending out the package they contacted me “of you your orders is a qdc cable, which has flipped +/- than regular 2pin, please confirm it’s what you are looking for “

Very good. Almost old SONY’s customer service level.

Although it’s not Aliexpress, among 20,30 cables I have, I found PW Audio’s Copper 28 has very good warm signature associated with. Usually PW Audio throws ridiculously crazy priced high-end but this particular Copper 28, is $89. I can justify that. It’s not much different from their $560 copper M2 cable that comes with MEST MKII’s stock. 

I’ve tried copper 28 on almost all IEM inventories of mine, and there is almost none that show “ew” level of final product, so it matches very nicely with all. 

PW offers $70 Legend II, which I also have. But that’s a hard push to recommend, not all-rounder. 

You can find PWA Copper 28 from this MTM store
https://www.mtmtaudio.com/collectio...ts/pw-audio-copper-28-headphone-upgrade-cable


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 24, 2022)

JohnnyOps said:


> I just got a 8-core silver plated copper cable for my Moondrop Kato’s, and I like that it’s lighter and more flexible than the OEM, but I don’t think it sounds different at all.  And it was ~$12 to the US, and the connectors are great.  I’m not inclined to believe that cables make a sound difference, and that perhaps is why I don’t notice a difference (it’s either there and I choose not to hear it, or it’s not there and I choose not to hear it).  But I sure do like AliExpress.
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mt29dzq


I have the same initial edition bonus cable cames with Kato, and yes they both sound similar, and for single dynamics , cable effect is very minimal to my understanding. BAs are more sensitive to cables.

Basically cable of makes 5% difference, and single dynamic driver is less sensitive to that slightest 5%.

This is the last niche, to who have done everything to the rest of 95% of contributing factors. 

Here is my old posts about cables:

My view toward cables is,
They are the least prioritized last resort of the contribution factors in reproduction of musiccould be composed by following:

Original mixing/mastering (20%)
Playing source format (10%)
DAP(20%)
IEM(30%)
Eartips(15%)
Cables(5%)

Thankfully ear tips(15%), and rest of 30%(mixing/format) are still in the domain of public interests, so 45% of factors are still controllable.

Unfortunately DAP /IEM/ Cables has certain high-ballers throwing crazy prices, which I do not appreciate. I believe all human are deserved with good listening environments, music has no border, unfortunately those high-end products has border, not everyone has financial capability for spending $500 for a hobby.


----------



## AndreRitter

Just replaced the straight 3.5mm on my one of these...
https://www.audioreviews.org/nicehck-c16-5-16-earphone-cable-review/
...with a right angle Neutrik I had laying about.
Somewhat disappointed to find that the copper is taking negative duties and the silver positive.


----------



## saldsald

AmericanSpirit said:


> I have the same initial edition bonus cable cames with Kato, and yes they both sound similar, and for single dynamics , cable effect is very minimal to my understanding. BAs are more sensitive to cables.
> 
> Basically cable of makes 5% difference, and single dynamic driver is less sensitive to that slightest 5%.
> 
> ...


Which DAP are you using now?


----------



## -rowan-

Echalon said:


> Just sharing a recent positive experience with Xinhs, as they are frequently mentioned here:
> 
> A few weeks back a postal error caused a package with 3 cables from the Xinhs AliExpress store (value ~£100) to get lost. When I contacted them they were professional and friendly, and sent out replacements which arrived quickly and without issue. Definitely better than many stores on AliExpress.
> 
> ...



I had a similar experience with XINHS some time back when I had some trouble with one of their adapters. They were likewise professional and friendly and sent me a replacement with my next order. They and Penon and Venture Electronics are my go-to sources for cables as well (and no, I have no affiliation with them, only received solid customer service).


----------



## domq422 (Dec 1, 2022)

Dtagonkiva said:


> Anyone have impressions with this cable from Xinhs?
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_msUjeLa
> XINHS 4 Core 6N Single Crystal Copper


I have this cable on my Monarch MKII and it's a really nice cable. I wanted something thick like the stock cable but without the fabric as it caused some microphonic properties. I love it. Note it's a little on the stiff and heavy side, but it looks quite beautiful.


----------



## ld100

Ordered a bunch of things from XINHS previously and it was great. Good quality. Tried to order something now and it is a pain. Seems that a different person is answering the messages using Ali translator probably. Decided not to order anything for now...


----------



## ST33L

Not low end, but definitely bang for the buck: Audiophile Ninja: https://www.audiophileninja.com/


----------



## JEHL

Is this EoL for my Zonie?


----------



## Carpet

JEHL said:


> Is this EoL for my Zonie?


Nah! It's still got gold plating on some of the contacts. Clicks and pops when you plug it in just add character!


----------



## Ace Bee

Under $100, ISN Audio H2 is a very powerful contender with almost no cons I can think of. Read below for my more detailed impressions:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-audio-h2.26206/reviews#review-29693


----------



## shimigg

Can someone recommend a cable from AliExpress for the Fir Audio Neon 4 ? Can't figure out which connector it needs , Xinhs or so would be great


----------



## shimigg

Also same recommendation for the UM Mest.


----------



## Leonarfd

NiceHCK BlackCat Zinc Copper Alloy Oil Soaked


----------



## Leonarfd

Just got some AliExpress goods, bought the NiceHCK BlackCat Zinc Copper. Only tested them on my Shozy 1.1, sound has more weight going from stock cable. Was supposed to be a cable for my wifes Blon 03. Kinda want them myself now. 

Cable is soft and I have nothing to complain about, or maybe I would have liked them more without the cable guide.


----------



## Carpet

Leonarfd said:


> Just got some AliExpress goods, bought the NiceHCK BlackCat Zinc Copper. Only tested them on my Shozy 1.1, sound has more weight going from stock cable. Was supposed to be a cable for my wifes Blon 03. Kinda want them myself now.
> 
> Cable is soft and I have nothing to complain about, or maybe I would have liked them more without the cable guide.


I picked up a couple of these. Tried one on the TRI Meteor and liked it so bought another during Black Friday. The NiceHCK PurpleSE is also good.


----------



## Echalon

Leonarfd said:


> Just got some AliExpress goods, bought the NiceHCK BlackCat Zinc Copper. Only tested them on my Shozy 1.1, sound has more weight going from stock cable. Was supposed to be a cable for my wifes Blon 03. Kinda want them myself now.
> 
> Cable is soft and I have nothing to complain about, or maybe I would have liked them more without the cable guide.


I found the BlackCat a great match for the Blon03. It has a mid hump that balances them nicely, giving a more full and mature sound. There are some good deals on AE again at the moment, if you want another cable


----------



## Leonarfd

Impressed for what you get for such little money, need to pick up another pair for sure. Might give the white crane a go, depending of there is sale or not


----------



## Dsnuts

Leonarfd said:


> Impressed for what you get for such little money, need to pick up another pair for sure. Might give the white crane a go, depending of there is sale or not


I would get the XinHs version if I was you. Much cheaper for the same stuff even when they are on sale. 

White crane is comparable to much more expensive cables on the market. I can vouche for those.


----------



## Leonarfd

I know Akros has also recommended the white crane, xinhs is the same when looking at specs except the Nicehck says it's furukawa copper in theirs. 
Also have a ISN C2 coming soon 👌


----------



## Dsnuts

I bet you it is the same stuff. As far as cables go on aliexpress. My motto goes, if it looks the same, then well. 
I have a feeling Nicehck is guilty of bending he truth a bit to say it is this or that. Nobody is going to phsyically check to see if they are made from this or that if you kow what I mean. 
Lots and lots of vendors on aliexpress are guilty of saying something is more exotic than they really are. In truth they are all from a big cable factory in China. Of course they are Japanese or Taiwan based cables with 7N puritiy. Which gives the reson why it costs $50 more than what Xinhs sells it for. Lol. But again if it looks the same.


----------



## Leonarfd

Also if I understand right, its even hard to test if the cables is as high purity as they say.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 5, 2022)

How you gonna test a 7n vs 4n copper purity? Let say the cable is actually a 5n grade, whats gonna stop a vendor from saying it is 7n? Dont know if there is a kit that measures that. I rember one of the members that used to frequent a lot actually @Slater tested cheaper pure silver and it actually turned out to be real pure silver. whats the difference vs a much higher end pure silver vs the cheaper one?  Don't know. I do know the cost different is staggering though.

OCC is another thing that lots of coppers are called. Which is a type of pure copper process called Ohno Continuous Cast, no kinks in the copper. Crystal copper. monocrystaline and UPOCC are all supposedly even a higher grade. A bit wacky in their description but you gotta call it something I suppose. So these vendors lean on the fact that no one is going to test their cables so they dress them up to look fancy and call them whatever and sell them at crazy prices.  They can say the cable material was sourced from a magical cave in Saudi Arabia and no one is going to say it wasn't.


----------



## Leonarfd

Dsnuts said:


> OCC is another thing that lots of coppers are called. Which is a type of pure copper process called Ohno Continuous Cast, no kinks in the copper. Crystal copper. monocrystaline and UPOCC are all supposedly even a higher grade


Funny you say, I have a good custom made UPOOC cable for my T1 sleeved in soft cloth. But I have no idea if its the real deal or not, I belive it and it sound great so


----------



## lgcubana (Dec 5, 2022)

Leonarfd said:


> Just got some AliExpress goods, bought the NiceHCK BlackCat Zinc Copper. Only tested them on my Shozy 1.1, sound has more weight going from stock cable. Was supposed to be a cable for my wifes Blon 03. Kinda want them myself now.
> 
> Cable is soft and I have nothing to complain about, or maybe I would have liked them more without the cable guide.


Zinc is a so-so conductor and the oil soaked claim dissuaded me from trying them.  Glad to hear that it’s working for you.
[edit to add]
The “oil soaked” gives me pause. My initial thought was (literal) snake oil.  But then it hit me, zinc oxidizes more easily than say copper. So the oil maybe a necessity, for the oxidation and not specifically to enhance the sound quality.


Carpet said:


> I picked up a couple of these. Tried one on the TRI Meteor and liked it so bought another during Black Friday. The NiceHCK PurpleSE is also good.


I find the ear hook to be overly aggressive on the first one that I received (still waiting, on the remaining balance of the order) and the right side won’t seat properly in my IEMs.  In fairness to NiceHCK, the images on their AE page do show how closed the ear hook is.


----------



## Leonarfd

lgcubana said:


> Zinc is a so-so conductor and the oil soaked claim dissuaded me from trying them.  Glad to hear that it’s working you.
> 
> I find the ear hook to be overly aggressive on the first one that I received (still waiting, on the remaining balance of the order) and the right side won’t seat properly in my IEMs.  In fairness to NiceHCK, the images on their AE page do show how closed the ear hook is.


Lots of the words are marketing. I bet it pairs well with a bright IEM, still its subtle. Reminds of when you use a extension cable that increases the resistance. Often a little less detail and thicker low end. Depending on how much Zinc there is that should be whats happening.


----------



## ExTubeGamer

I wish we could buy USB-C cables that look and feel like the fancy IEM cables we all use.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 5, 2022)

ExTubeGamer said:


> I wish we could buy USB-C cables that look and feel like the fancy IEM cables we all use.



 Bought me a set of USB-B to USB-C Nordost knock off cables from Aliexpress to use on my Fiio K9 Pro. You can get USB-C to USB-C made of the same material. ALiexpress has a bunch of these type of cables if you look.



Bought this one to use to connect my K9 pro to my computer. Much cheaper than the originals. Lol.


----------



## Leonarfd

Dsnuts said:


> Bought me a set of USB-B to USB-C Nordost knock off cables from Aliexpress to use on my Fiio K9 Pro. You can get USB-C to USB-C made of the same material. ALiexpress has a bunch of these type of cables if you look.
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this one to use to connect my K9 pro to my computer. Much cheaper than the originals. Lol.


Never thought of doing something like that for data cables, still they look kinda neat.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well these are clear knock offs. Originals go for like $500 - 15K Lol. I spent about $40 on the silver one and about $20 on the gold one both from different vendors. There is a thread here on headfi with folks that got these that swear by them apparently just as good as the originals.


----------



## sot13

Hi, I am looking for recommendations for replacement cables (balanced) for my Focal Clear OG. The supplier needs to be in Europe. Any thoughts?


----------



## lgcubana

*NiceHCK SkyFlag* (_7N Litz OCC and 6N Silver Plated OCC)
Part of my 11.11 haul _

At this end of the pricing spectrum ($32 USD, on sale) I'm happy if the cable doesn't negatively impact the playback.  As I'm buying more for the look and feel. *SkyFlag*: mission accomplished, for both aesthetics and texture

Not really a con, but whereas the PurpleSE' ear hooks are pinched/closed (causing a tight clamp around my ears).  The SkyFlag is the opposite, a big open loop; which is much more comfortable, but doesn't loop around my ear seamlessly.


----------



## Leonarfd

lgcubana said:


> *NiceHCK SkyFlag* (_7N Litz OCC and 6N Silver Plated OCC)
> Part of my 11.11 haul _
> 
> At this end of the pricing spectrum ($32 USD, on sale) I'm happy if the cable doesn't negatively impact the playback.  As I'm buying more for the look and feel. *SkyFlag*: mission accomplished, for both aesthetics and texture
> ...


Looks quite neat, how flexible and soft is it?


----------



## lgcubana

Leonarfd said:


> Looks quite neat, how flexible and soft is it?


Supple, doesn’t kink. Just enough weight (that’s needed) so that the SkyFlag unwinds readily.


----------



## Anatase

Any suggestion for a Sennheiser HD25-1 II with a 2.5mm connection? 
I have seen a few cables on aliexpress (lunashop or something) but I doubt the cable would fit in the headband cable gutter like the original cable do. It seems to thick.
If anybody has feedback to share on this it would be great


----------



## Murat

Any links for a cheap copper mmcx cable for final E5000?


----------



## Carpet

Murat said:


> Any links for a cheap copper mmcx cable for final E5000?


NiceHCK C16-3 - no earhooks and very comfortable.


----------



## Gabsan

hello, I was looking for a MMCX to 3.5mm cable with a mic for my FiiO FD3, and found this one on AliExpress: is this good, and if anyone tried it is the microphone decent? Thank you in advance


----------



## Murat

Thanks so much


----------



## Carpet

Gabsan said:


> hello, I was looking for a MMCX to 3.5mm cable with a mic for my FiiO FD3, and found this one on AliExpress: is this good, and if anyone tried it is the microphone decent? Thank you in advance


Too few sales, virtually no reviews and 100% rating. Store looks suspect, I'd go elsewhere! Very few real stores have 100% ratings, somewhere between 95% and 98% is more reliable.

TRN, FAAEL, Openheart, XINHS, ivipQ or Jcally are all worth checking for MMCX cables with MIC.


----------



## Gabsan

Carpet said:


> Too few sales, virtually no reviews and 100% rating. Store looks suspect, I'd go elsewhere! Very few real stores have 100% ratings, somewhere between 95% and 98% is more reliable.
> 
> TRN, FAAEL, Openheart, XINHS, ivipQ or Jcally are all worth checking for MMCX cables with MIC.


thank you


----------



## Gabsan

Carpet said:


> Too few sales, virtually no reviews and 100% rating. Store looks suspect, I'd go elsewhere! Very few real stores have 100% ratings, somewhere between 95% and 98% is more reliable.
> 
> TRN, FAAEL, Openheart, XINHS, ivipQ or Jcally are all worth checking for MMCX cables with MIC.


I found this one from XINHS, it seems fine to me as it ticks every box: it has silver MMCX connectors, a mic, looks pretty nice and sturdy/durable (i think) and has a straight 3.5mm jack instead of an angled one; have you got any other suggestions that match all this kind of features or am i good to go with this one? Thank you, once again


----------



## Carpet

Gabsan said:


> I found this one from XINHS, it seems fine to me as it ticks every box: it has silver MMCX connectors, a mic, looks pretty nice and sturdy/durable (i think) and has a straight 3.5mm jack instead of an angled one; have you got any other suggestions that match all this kind of features or am i good to go with this one? Thank you, once again


XINHS cables are well built and reliable. The store is reliable and ships quickly. I haven't heard any of their microphones to know what the sound quality is like. I regard mic on a cable as more of a convenience feature for taking phone calls. They will also make cables to your preference is you want to change the length or types of fittings. Right angled plugs are handy for mobile use as they tend to sit better in a pocket etc. XINHS also come packed in a very nice case. If you order more than one cable they will pack several together in one case. So it is in your interest to order them individually!


----------



## Gabsan

Carpet said:


> XINHS cables are well built and reliable. The store is reliable and ships quickly. I haven't heard any of their microphones to know what the sound quality is like. I regard mic on a cable as more of a convenience feature for taking phone calls. They will also make cables to your preference is you want to change the length or types of fittings. Right angled plugs are handy for mobile use as they tend to sit better in a pocket etc. XINHS also come packed in a very nice case. If you order more than one cable they will pack several together in one case. So it is in your interest to order them individually!


Thank you so much for the advice, I appreciate it


----------



## ld100

Best bang for a buck Sennheiser HD650 cables?


----------



## bamboostreet

Cheap cheap cheap




Kbear chord and kbear glaze
Not too soft not too hard, just perfect
Xinhs and nicehck are good, but the prices goes up really fast for their mid range cable...


----------



## zenki

bamboostreet said:


> Cheap cheap cheap
> 
> Kbear chord and kbear glaze
> Not too soft not too hard, just perfect
> Xinhs and nicehck are good, but the prices goes up really fast for their mid range cable...


do they smell?


----------



## Leonarfd

Just some some impressions on the Nicehck BlackCat.

Tried them on Penon Serial, FAN 2, Shozy 1.1, Truther Zero. 

Clearly has that extra weight to the sound, probably some resistance going on. If I like it?
Yes and No. The details taking a little step back and bass isn't as defined. It's best paired with a bright IEM lacking some oomph.

What I don't like, a little thick and scraggly cable. Has a little memory so it is not straight when in use. Bought it with 3.5mm jack, the jack is a little small. So on my Hiby I get lower volume on or no volume because of bad fit in the output connection.


----------



## Carpet

Leonarfd said:


> Just some some impressions on the Nicehck BlackCat.
> 
> Tried them on Penon Serial, FAN 2, Shozy 1.1, Truther Zero.
> 
> ...


The jack housing is actually quite wide so if the access to the 3.5mm plug on your device is a bit narrow (eg. bulky case) then it will tend to be insecure. I ended up having to do a bit of surgery on my phone case to use stock cable on OH1, for the same reason.


----------



## Leonarfd

No case, 2 devices has been loose. Probably just some manufacture error.


----------



## bamboostreet

zenki said:


> do they smell?


No, ready to use, 20$ and 19$...


----------



## Nas Volokin

I have both BlackCat and Purple SE in 4.4mm plug and they fit perfect in my BTR7.
I agree the BlackCat is a little loose on bass. I use it with FD5 but I think is better suited for my FH3 lol.
Did receive my Purple SE for my Zetian Wu and they have a great match lol


----------



## Carpet

Nas Volokin said:


> I have both BlackCat and Purple SE in 4.4mm plug and they fit perfect in my BTR7.
> I agree the BlackCat is a little loose on bass. I use it with FD5 but I think is better suited for my FH3 lol.
> Did receive my Purple SE for my Zetian Wu and they have a great match lol


I'm seriously considering doing the same thing! That's a pretty good colour match.


----------



## Nas Volokin

Yes it is a great looking cable indeed. Feels soft and sturdy. Brings some weight in the tonality and Zetian Wu sounds great with it. Got this on Black Friday for only $18 with coupons. Not sure if it changes the sound drastically but it sure feels like an upgrade 🙂


----------



## lgcubana

*Do not buy the NiceHCK PurpleSE*, *MMCX*

_Just the MMCX__._ I also bought a 2 pin and that one works properly

Two cables, three bad connections. none of them have a tactile click and no sound is produced


----------



## lgcubana

NiceHCK SkyFlag 7N Litz OCC and 6N Silver Plated OCC​
This is how an MMCX should sit


----------



## Leonarfd

Are you able to force it in @lgcubana ? I have had cable before that was so tight I had to use much more than normal force, and this was a + 100$ cable.


----------



## lgcubana (Dec 10, 2022)

Leonarfd said:


> Are you able to force it in @lgcubana ? I have had cable before that was so tight I had to use much more than normal force, and this was a + 100$ cable.


I applied more pressure (straight press and with a twisting motion) than I’m comfortable with normally using, to seat an MMCX connection.  As the LZ A7 that I was using for the testing was part of the same order.  And if the LZ got damaged, I would’ve returned it as well.  but no go.

To the naked eye, it appears that the recessed, split connection is compressed.  Not the correct round shape.  I’ll get out my macro lens and see if I can take a proper pic.

[edit to add]
my hand was too shaky, for the macro lens to take a clean shot.  In natural sunlight it’s hard to make out any deformities.  Could be that the PurpleSE was made to slightly tighter tolerances than the LZ A7 can accommodate. But the other two cables that tried both snapped in fine, on the LZ A7.


----------



## Carpet

lgcubana said:


> *Do not buy the NiceHCK PurpleSE*, *MMCX*
> 
> _Just the MMCX__._ I also bought a 2 pin and that one works properly
> 
> Two cables, three bad connections. none of them have a tactile click and no sound is produced


I have 2 of the MMCX version of the PurpleSE and both have been fine. But given how many stores were selling these at increasingly discounted prices, I'm not surprised that QC issues came up. NiceHCK must have ramped up production for these either before or during the sales.


----------



## socks1

Hi everyone. I'm new here and was looking for a cable recommendation for my Aria Snow, my only pair of IEMs, as I dislike the stock cable included with them - it's as a Christmas gift request. I'm new as you can probably tell and don't have much experience with this; my current 'amp' is a generic Samsung USB-C to 3.5mm converter. I only use my phone as a source - FLAC and MP3, never streaming services - for these IEMs as I use over the ear headphones when at home using my PC. I was recommended the Tripowin Zonie by an acquaintance I very vaguely know, but wanted both a second opinion, and information about if there is a slightly more expensive cable - maybe up to about $40 or $50 - with equal costerformance ratio as the Zonie - it would also be nice if it was available in a light blue colour or similar 

I'd also be open to a portable DAC but not really looking to spend too much on that at this time, so I understand if it's better to wait until I'm more willing to commit to one. I listen to a wide range of music genres although tend towards shoegaze and electronica such as techno and drum and bass. I don't listen to much classical, jazz, western, folk or country. My favourite band is probably Talking Heads and my favourite techno musician is Rezzett, to give you examples of styles. I know that the Aria Snow isn't really ideal for some of this music; I received them as a gift earlier in the year and they're already a significant upgrade over the Xiaomi HD in-ears I was previously using. I'm in New Zealand so ordering from an Asian vendor is fine, even preferable. Thank you.


----------



## Carpet

socks1 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new here and was looking for a cable recommendation for my Aria Snow, my only pair of IEMs, as I dislike the stock cable included with them - it's as a Christmas gift request. I'm new as you can probably tell and don't have much experience with this; my current 'amp' is a generic Samsung USB-C to 3.5mm converter. I only use my phone as a source - FLAC and MP3, never streaming services - for these IEMs as I use over the ear headphones when at home using my PC. I was recommended the Tripowin Zonie by an acquaintance I very vaguely know, but wanted both a second opinion, and information about if there is a slightly more expensive cable - maybe up to about $40 or $50 - with equal costerformance ratio as the Zonie - it would also be nice if it was available in a light blue colour or similar
> 
> I'd also be open to a portable DAC but not really looking to spend too much on that at this time, so I understand if it's better to wait until I'm more willing to commit to one. I listen to a wide range of music genres although tend towards shoegaze and electronica such as techno and drum and bass. I don't listen to much classical, jazz, western, folk or country. My favourite band is probably Talking Heads and my favourite techno musician is Rezzett, to give you examples of styles. I know that the Aria Snow isn't really ideal for some of this music; I received them as a gift earlier in the year and they're already a significant upgrade over the Xiaomi HD in-ears I was previously using. I'm in New Zealand so ordering from an Asian vendor is fine, even preferable. Thank you.



You just missed the 11/11 and Black Friday sales. Wait until the next Aliexpress sale comes up before buying cables! If the Aria Snow is a little bright to your ears I'd suggest a copper cable. NiceHCK C16-3 is good and under $20NZ during sales usually around $60NZ the rest of the time. XINHS or ivipQ are another good option and often have a few cables on sale (although those seem to rotate over time). NiceHCK BlackCat, PurpleSE and BlackCat are also good, regular price is insane though!

Sales at AliExpress come up often enough, you just have to wait a few weeks and check around the different stores. Flash deals are worth keeping track of too. Some things are actually cheaper from Amazon AU. TradeMe in NZ is a disaster for ChiFi, markups beyond belief!


----------



## socks1

Carpet said:


> You just missed the 11/11 and Black Friday sales. Wait until the next Aliexpress sale comes up before buying cables! If the Aria Snow is a little bright to your ears I'd suggest a copper cable. NiceHCK C16-3 is good and under $20NZ during sales usually around $60NZ the rest of the time. XINHS or ivipQ are another good option and often have a few cables on sale (although those seem to rotate over time). NiceHCK BlackCat, PurpleSE and BlackCat are also good, regular price is insane though!
> 
> Sales at AliExpress come up often enough, you just have to wait a few weeks and check around the different stores. Flash deals are worth keeping track of too. Some things are actually cheaper from Amazon AU. TradeMe in NZ is a disaster for ChiFi, markups beyond belief!


Thanks for the info ^^ I'm quite surprised that the discounts are that steep; in my experience buying stuff from Aliexpress or Taobao you'd be lucky to get more than 10% off. Looking at lgcubana's post from earlier however it seems like those discounts can quickly bring the prices down. Unless I'm missing something, that cable usually costs $300-400 NZD, so I think waiting for a sale for any of these would be best. Will get a copper one, appreciate the help


----------



## lgcubana

_I wasn't too sure whether to post this here or the mid priced cables. As the "regular" price for both of these cables is _$96 USD

Both of these cables are currently *on sale for $24.17 each*, before additional discounts.  e.g. AliExpress has $5 off every $40 spent (expires at the end December), max discount of $15 USD.

Neither cable is a detriment to the host IEM.  For cable believers, I think both mixed graphene cables give some more weight to the bottom end.  But most importantly they look pretty 

Just ordered my 6th cable.

*KBEAR Chord* 6N Graphene+4N OFC Silver-plated





*KBEAR Hazy* 6N Graphene+Copper-Silver Alloy Mixed


----------



## Carpet

lgcubana said:


> _I wasn't too sure whether to post this here or the mid priced cables. As the "regular" price for both of these cables is _$96 USD
> 
> Both of these cables are currently *on sale for $24.17 each*, before additional discounts.  e.g. AliExpress has $5 off every $40 spent (expires at the end December), max discount of $15 USD.
> 
> ...


Pretty nice, but my whimpering wallet is reminding me that I've blown my cable budget!


----------



## helloh3adfi (Dec 24, 2022)

I don't know if "Copper-Silver Alloy" is a translation error or not. According to @PhonoPhi it should be inferior to just copper. "Silver-plated" should be good though. Not sure what the benefits of graphene are. I am not a cable expert, but I prefer thicker cables over ultra thin cables.


----------



## Leonarfd (Dec 25, 2022)

NiceHCK redeemed themselves for me with the PurpleSE, bought two one for my ISN H30 and one for my Sg01 OVA. Both were good in quality compared to last purchase the Blackcat, still that was probably a manufacturing error with the jack.

I removed the ear cable guide on both, they are very soft and flexible, enough weight so they are tucked around the ear without the guide.
Sound is thick and smooth, nothing wrong at all. Depends on what you like the color is very vibrant and pops out, different lighting makes a big difference on how it looks.


----------



## LykkeligLyd

Could you please recommend me a good 4,4mm to 2 x 4 pin minixlr. It’s for a Audece 2C


----------



## lgcubana

Got my last order for 2022 today

Between 8 IEMs and just as many cables (since 11.11), I think I'm ready for my winter nap 

*KBEAR Chord* 6N Graphene+4N OFC Silver-plated
&
*KBEAR Hazy* 6N Graphene+Copper-Silver Alloy Mixed


----------



## superuser1

lgcubana said:


> Got my last order for 2022 today
> 
> Between 8 IEMs and just as many cables (since 11.11), I think I'm ready for my winter nap
> 
> ...


How are both the cables?


----------



## lgcubana

superuser1 said:


> How are both the cable





lgcubana said:


> _I wasn't too sure whether to post this here or the mid priced cables. As the "regular" price for both of these cables is _$96 USD
> 
> Both of these cables are currently *on sale for $24.17 each*, before additional discounts.  e.g. AliExpress has $5 off every $40 spent (expires at the end December), max discount of $15 USD.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the price for either cable is now $28.71 USD
vs
yesterday’s incentives, which brought the total to $87.85, for the four pieces.


----------



## Carpet

NiceHCK C24-2 is on sale for $15 on AliExpress at the moment. Only in 3.5mm 2 pin, which is really unusual to be the only size left.







Only 7 left (it was 8)


----------



## Echalon

Carpet said:


> NiceHCK C24-2 is on sale for $15 on AliExpress at the moment. Only in 3.5mm 2 pin, which is really unusual to be the only size left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the MMCX version: Very nice cable. No ear hooks, uncoloured sound, extremely flexible and feels good quality.


----------



## Carpet

Echalon said:


> I have the MMCX version: Very nice cable. No ear hooks, uncoloured sound, extremely flexible and feels good quality.


I have more of the 16 and 24 core NiceHCK cables than I would care to admit. I find that no earhooks makes them very comfortable. These ones caught my eye when I saw Paul Wasabii's video a while ago. Not sure what I'll put it on yet!


----------



## TooNice (Jan 5, 2023)

I am looking for a cable that is as good or better than the stock cable on a 7hz Salnotes Zero (I am planning to buy the version with the USB-C cable, so I'd like another one with a 3.5mm jack).

If I was to buy from Amazon Japan (where I am located), I can get the Tripwin Zonie (16 core, silver plated) for about $15.

Is that a decent price or does it get much cheaper on AliExpress?

Additionally, I have seen the NiceHCK brand come up often. Which NiceHCK cable is closest to the Tripwin Zonie price wise, and how do they compare?

Lastly, does more core necessarily mean thicker/heavier cable or can is it possible for a cable with more core yet be thinner/lighter?

Thanks.


----------



## helloh3adfi

16 core cables are ultra thin and just cheap. You are better off to buy Moondrop Line T or NiceHCK GTC5.


----------



## TooNice

helloh3adfi said:


> 16 core cables are ultra thin and just cheap. You are better off to buy Moondrop Line T or NiceHCK GTC5.


Hmm, generally speaking do more core = thicker?

Aren't based on the description on Amazon JP, the GTC5 is 4 core - wouldn't it make it quite thin unless they purposely beef it up somehow?

They are also $65 over here, which is well above my budget for a cable..


----------



## helloh3adfi (Friday at 11:47 AM)

TooNice said:


> Hmm, generally speaking do more core = thicker?
> 
> Aren't based on the description on Amazon JP, the GTC5 is 4 core - wouldn't it make it quite thin unless they purposely beef it up somehow?
> 
> They are also $65 over here, which is well above my budget for a cable..


I bought them for $30 on Single's day. At Aliexpress you should be able to get $30 coupon, I think. Then you'd get them for $40 outside of Single's day. There are 2 NiceHCK shops, one "NiceHCK Audio store" and the other something like NiceHCK Official Store.

No, more "cores"/strands/strings don't mean thicker. You have to look at diameter of each litz/wire and the amount of litz/wires.

Take a look at the usual 16 core cables https://aliexpress.com/item/32952794266.html
*0.05mm*14 per core (total 16 cores)
((0.05mm/2)²*pi) * 14 * 16 = 0,44 mm² cross section*

Then at GTC5:
https://aliexpress.com/item/1005004221180130.html
*0.08mm*60 per core (total 4 cores)
((0.08mm/2)²*pi) * 60 * 4 = 1,21 mm² cross section*


Btw. according to @Dsnuts https://aliexpress.com/item/1005001727115133.html and https://aliexpress.com/item/1005001738547397.html should be the same, shouldn't they?
https://aliexpress.com/item/1005002962743349.html? looks somewhat similar, too.

Finally I also found that silver plated one: https://aliexpress.com/item/1005002834917267.html
I just don't know which of the cables got the most silver amount compared to copper amount? Anyone knows? I mean is it <10 % silver and >90% copper?


----------



## Carpet

helloh3adfi said:


> 16 core cables are ultra thin and just cheap. You are better off to buy Moondrop Line T or NiceHCK GTC5.


Ultra thin is not a feature of 16 core cables, nor are they necessarily inexpensive or cheaply constructed! Your own preference is obviously for cables with less cores. 16 core cables tend to be softer and more likely to come without earhooks. That may be a significant advantage in comfort for some people.


----------



## TooNice

helloh3adfi said:


> I bought them for $30 on Single's day. At Aliexpress you should be able to get $30 coupon, I think. Then you'd get them for $40 outside of Single's day. There are 2 NiceHCK shops, one "NiceHCK Audio store" and the other something like NiceHCK Official Store.
> 
> No, more "cores"/strands/strings don't mean thicker. You have to look at diameter of each litz/wire and the amount of litz/wires.
> 
> ...



Thanks!

Tricky, they are all quite a bit more than I'd like to spend especially on a $25 headphones.

One question I have, though I am pretty sure it is quite personal, but is there a thickness that is considered pretty "safe"? Not too thick, not too thin for indoor and outdoor use; with and without glasses?

Secondly, how soft are the GTC5? Assuming this the the right cable, I think I can get a coupon to bring it down to under $20. Considering the cost of the cable at full price, the discount makes it quite attractive.. but at the end of the day, it's really the comfort that matters to me.

@Carpet 

Do you have any opinion between the GTC5 and the two below?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32918220523.htm (Supposing highly discounted to be at this price; but what appeals to me is that I can just buy it on Amazon JP for similar price).

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000187078496.html  (This one is recommended under Rikudou Goku's database)


----------



## Carpet

TooNice said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Tricky, they are all quite a bit more than I'd like to spend especially on a $25 headphones.
> 
> ...


You can reshape the earhooks by heating with a hairdryer if they don't fit you well. Tripowin Zonie is a good buy for $15, I have a couple of those. TRI Grace is overkill for a $20 IEM, you'd be able to buy a Truthear Hexa for about the same price! Rikudou Goku is a reliable source if that other cable is recommended.

I'd probably buy a NiceHCK C16-3 if I was buying a new cable for Salnotes Zero. I find them very comfortable with glasses and/or mask. Probably not so good for running or hard physical effort though, since they have no earhooks, They are normally on sale for under $15 somewhere on AliExpress (lots of stores stock them). A copper cable will give a slight emphasis to bass, which I like on Zero. I think my last one was $12 in a sale.

The GT5C should be okay as all NiceHCK cables I've had are well made, no guarantee regards comfort. Fit of earhooks and how hard/flexible the cable is does vary from cable to cable in their range. 

Consider also using a dongle or BT receiver rather than a USB-C cable. That way you just unplug rather than have to keep changing cables. Basic dongles for USB-C start under $10. Better than a phone jack since LG stopped making phones.

The basic cable on Salnotes Zero isn't bad for a $20 either. You could just use it until a sale comes up. Sales are the time to pick up cables if you can.

Have fun!


----------



## TooNice (Saturday at 5:52 AM)

Carpet said:


> Consider also using a dongle or BT receiver rather than a USB-C cable. That way you just unplug rather than have to keep changing cables. Basic dongles for USB-C start under $10. Better than a phone jack since LG stopped making phones.
> 
> The basic cable on Salnotes Zero isn't bad for a $20 either. You could just use it until a sale comes up. Sales are the time to pick up cables if you can.


Yeah the thing is that over here in Japan, the Salnotes Zero is $24.50 with the basic cable, and $26.00 with the USB-C with the mic. I can't have both.
I figured that the USB-C with mic could be handy for gaming and mobile phones as I am not sure if dongles work with mic.. also I figured that it's kind of nice not to need a dongle.

Saying that, I think that the IEM will be used 90+% of the time with my laptop since I use TWS with my mobile anyway. I've got away just using my current IEM without mic, and just using my laptop mic for games so far, but sometime I have had complaints from teammates about the clarity of my laptop mic, so I figured it wouldn't hurt to try the one that comes with the Salnotes Zero.

BTW, how cheap can a simple but comfortable cable cost get on sale? The **** I linked is about $13 for the black one, $18 for the one approved by Rikudou Goku, $13.50 for the NiceHCK C16-3 using coupon (I think). Do cables get much cheaper than this?

Edit: Okay, I find it a bit odd that the brand name of the cable I linked is censored on Head-Fi. Is there something I need to know about that company?


----------



## helloh3adfi (Saturday at 6:50 AM)

TooNice said:


> Secondly, how soft are the GTC5? Assuming this the the right cable, I think I can get a coupon to bring it down to under $20. Considering the cost of the cable at full price, the discount makes it quite attractive.. but at the end of the day, it's really the comfort that matters to me.


GTC5 is not as flexible as the dirt cheap 16 core cables, but still soft enough. I quite like the ear hooks on them as they hold many IEMs pretty well compared to my other cables. If you don't like ear hooks, you can carefully cut them off.

And if you can apply coupons to that silver-plated XINHS cable, then that would be a no-brainer and better than GTC5: https://aliexpress.com/item/1005001738547397.html

@Carpet If you don't want ear hooks, you can buy cables at Penon shop. They also accept custom orders such as more length, with or without ear hooks and so on.


----------



## helloh3adfi (Sunday at 11:07 AM)

/delete


----------



## Ianus (Sunday at 3:42 PM)

Does anyone have any thoughts on the MUSEHIFI Color Cow?


----------



## Surf Monkey

Ianus said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on the MUSEHIFI Color Cow?



Yes! I love it. It’s thick. The connections on the cable are solid. It’s pretty colored too. 

BUT

It’s discontinued. If it weren’t I’d have more than just the one. It’s the one really good thing MUSE Hifi has made so far and it appears to have been a limited run.


----------



## saldsald

Bought myself another Hakugei. It actually looks greenish not white like in the pictures. 
This is a copper alloy CuAg10 (10% Ag basically, which has very similar conductivity as normal non-OCC copper) in foil form. It definitely looks thinner than expected for each wire having a 20AWG. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...9516732332231342349e175e!12000031754124715!sh


----------



## saldsald

TooNice said:


> Hmm, generally speaking do more core = thicker?
> 
> Aren't based on the description on Amazon JP, the GTC5 is 4 core - wouldn't it make it quite thin unless they purposely beef it up somehow?
> 
> They are also $65 over here, which is well above my budget for a cable..


More core = more sleeving material = less conductor material. You can try to buy from stores that actually tell you how many AWG per wire (core).


----------



## saldsald

saldsald said:


> Bought myself another Hakugei. It actually looks greenish not white like in the pictures.
> This is a copper alloy CuAg10 (10% Ag basically, which has very similar conductivity as normal non-OCC copper) in foil form. It definitely looks thinner than expected for each wire having a 20AWG.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005005124014863.html?spm=a2g0o.store_pc_allProduct.8148356.1.6e4735ffDiLyQf&pdp_npi=2@dis!USD!US $102.19!US $102.19!US $102.19!!!!@2103209516732332231342349e175e!12000031754124715!sh


The SQ of this cable is so good! Black background, very dynamic and smooth. The bass has top notch quality, just the right balance with very good punch and definition and speed at the same time. Mids has noticibly more resolution than most cables I have yet not forward sounding. The treble is very smooth especially for female vocale with very good note weight.


----------



## stardolphin87

I am looking for replacement cable for my Celest Gumiho. I need a mic version. Budget range $10. Cable must be available in Asia/Indonesia. Any suggestion? Thank you


----------



## Leonarfd

Hakugei Sea-elf
69$ for the modular options without the DACs.

Bought this primarily to get another modular cable, the cable itself is very nice. The modular connections are better than many other brands, soft fabric, also very flexible and light. So far from testing it sounds like other copper cables with good quality.

As a bonus you get a clean sounding IEM, just a little polite if you like more treble and details.


----------



## Carpet

stardolphin87 said:


> I am looking for replacement cable for my Celest Gumiho. I need a mic version. Budget range $10. Cable must be available in Asia/Indonesia. Any suggestion? Thank you


I presume you can use AliExpress?

You could try this Jcally 8 core https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001463955639.html

I have one of their 16 core cables with mic. It works okay

or this ivipQ 4 core https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003332732405.html

Their budget cables are good and come packaged in a good case. Seem to be same OEM as XINHS.

FAAEAL, TRN and Openheart do some as well. If you hang round here much, the search function on AliExpress is almost mandatory to find best prices and spot dodgy sellers!


----------



## Ianus

HAKUGEI cables on AE at a very good price:
*US $ 35.21 *- HAKUGEI Obsidian Modular plug 5 to 1 Litz silver plated occ%Black litz copper- silver alloy - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005005104807872.html
*US $18.58 *(Type-C)*/ US $20.70* (Lightning) - HAKUGEI Rice litz 6N OCC nomocrystalline copper hifi Earphone Upgrade Cable MMCX 0.78 QDC (Type-c/Lightning) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004986450025.html


----------



## Leonarfd

Hakugei cable bundled with the Sea-Elf suprised me, I clearly am interested at trying some of their more premium offerings.


----------

